# [Official] Bitfenix Prodigy & Phenom Owner's Club



## phillyd

*Compatibility*
*Cooling*
*Air Coolers*
A few air coolers have backplates that interfere with items on common ITX motherboards.
The Hyper 212+ and Evo have issues with motherboards including the Asus P8z77-I Deluxe. [A full analysis is needed]
Most air coolers 160mm or under can fit with a single set of fans in the top of the case. Taller coolers may fit without top fans and some clever installation techniques. [Full write-up is needed]

*Radiators*
To find out which radiators can fit in the case, It is best to watch the videos above. but among them are:

120mm
140mm
180mm
200mm
230mm
240mm
[A more detailed write up is needed]

*Water Blocks*
The only known issues with water blocks are the backplates on the Apogee Drive II and the Apogee HD are too big and cause the motherboard to be raised above the standoffs. A bigger cutout on the motherboard tray can fix this as well as some clever use of spacers.

*Internal Components*
*Power Supplies*
The PSU box is 180mm long. The max recommended length is 160mm due to the need to route the cables out, though some was around this include using motherboard spacers or longer screws to allow 180mm power supplies and their cables to fit.

*Video Cards*
The longest GPU's on the market can fit in this case, including the 6990, 590 and 690. However, only dual slot cards are supported. Thus triple slot cards such as the higher-end Asus DCUII Top cards are not compatible.

*Motherboards*
There are no known issues with any Mini-ITX motherboards.

*RAM*
Be sure any tall heatsinks on your RAM (such as Corsair Vengeance and Dominator, and Kingston Hyper TX1) are compatible with your CPU cooler.


----------



## phillyd

[RESERVED]


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Spoiler: Old Content



Put me in coach, mine's on BO for now, but I plan on doing a portable (wait for this one) Intel based rig that games well enough that its more viable than a laptop inside one of these, (as well as for obvious Epeen.)


BitFenix Prodigy Hall Of Fame

(Someone making a banner, would be amazing!)

The Rules are simple, just like in the Lanboy Air Hall of Fame you need 3 nominations to get in. Your OCN tag and one picture will be posted below signifying your place among the best of the BP Modders. However this time I request that you give a reason why a build be added to the hall, and obviously, no self nominations. This isn't to make votes more or less credible/justified, but to reduce the number of spam nominations and to keep the integrity of the system intact. (As we all can see the number of people that own this case is massive.)

So get nominating!
Winners:

_Adamski07_


Nominations:

Motokill: 1


----------



## Harshboy

Add me









Had this case for about a little over a week now and its been amazing. Surprisingly easy to assemble even with the small size.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harshboy*
> 
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had this case for about a little over a week now and its been amazing. Surprisingly easy to assemble even with the small size.


...you have to assemble it? (Please say yes.)


----------



## Harshboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> ...you have to assemble it? (Please say yes.)


I meant assembling the entire PC, not the case haha. I've never built a "SFF" build before and its my first time using an ITX motherboard so I didn't know what to expect coming from a Corsair 600t but even given the relatively small size of this case putting everything together was easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harshboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> ...you have to assemble it? (Please say yes.)
> 
> 
> 
> I meant assembling the entire PC, not the case haha. I've never built a "SFF" build before and its my first time using an ITX motherboard so I didn't know what to expect coming from a Corsair 600t but even given the relatively small size of this case putting everything together was easier than I thought it would be.
Click to expand...

I'm glad it was fun, the only reason I'm doing this is mITX that will work with all my other spare parts (9500GT, ATX psu)


----------



## phillyd

neither of you told me what color, if you have a build log for your Prodigy build i will put it under your name in the list


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I'm going black, start shooting name ideas (Keep with the theme of the other 4 rigs) and I'll make a build log right now.


----------



## Harshboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> neither of you told me what color, if you have a build log for your Prodigy build i will put it under your name in the list


It's black as you can see in my sig


----------



## phillyd

D.A.V.I.D

mine is Prodigious & Portable
but I'm considering Pride & Prodigy


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> D.A.V.I.D
> 
> mine is Prodigious & Portable
> but I'm considering Pride & Prodigy


Pride & Prodigy sounds good.

Fair warning: I'm gonna cad a freaking ton of window sketches once I get my hands on one. (Like window mount styles and everything)


----------



## caffeinescandal

Man this case looks sexy. Tempting me to go out and build a mini-itx htpc.

Off topic, anyone know a case that looks like this (other than the mac pro) that will fit atx/micro-atx?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> Man this case looks sexy. Tempting me to go out and build a mini-itx htpc.
> 
> Off topic, anyone know a case that looks like this (other than the mac pro) that will fit atx/micro-atx?


Not off the top of my head no, but certainly there's an mATX filter on newegg, that's how I came across this.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Pride & Prodigy sounds good.
> 
> Fair warning: I'm gonna cad a freaking ton of window sketches once I get my hands on one. (Like window mount styles and everything)


I plan on doing a right panel window, show off the corsair vengeance low profile white RAM im putting in this build
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> Man this case looks sexy. Tempting me to go out and build a mini-itx htpc.
> 
> Off topic, anyone know a case that looks like this (other than the mac pro) that will fit atx/micro-atx?


this case inspired me to plan a LAN/HTPC build.
I would love a micro ATX version, but there are none that i know of
why would you need matx? or is it just preference


----------



## randomnerd865

*ADD ME* Mine is on preorder from new egg and if it aint white it aint right







Im not racist white cases are just sexy!







Build is ready as soon as the case gets here.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> *ADD ME* Mine is on preorder from new egg and if it aint white it aint right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not racist white cases are just sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build is ready as soon as the case gets here.


lol added
thanks for using proper format








also i love the white, but ive only owned one good case and it was white, wanna try black.


----------



## caffeinescandal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I would love a micro ATX version, but there are none that i know of
> why would you need matx? or is it just preference


Just because I have a spare micro ATX board.


----------



## phillyd

my cart for my build, still considering all parts
gonna be a while tho
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> Just because I have a spare micro ATX board.


oh i see


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Care to weigh in on this thread?

Mine's much simpler:
9500GT I have spare.
Any spare psu I can find.
500GB HDD I have spare.
8gb Vengeance Black.
1155 CPU from that thread.

Calling it there, no need for SSD. The whole point of the rig is light weight gaming (single screen) and my GSM work on the minecraft server, maybe some school tasks. Nothing fancy, that's what legion and cheshire are for.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Care to weigh in on this thread?
> 
> Mine's much simpler:
> 9500GT I have spare.
> Any spare psu I can find.
> 500GB HDD I have spare.
> 8gb Vengeance Black.
> 1155 CPU from that thread.
> 
> Calling it there, no need for SSD. The whole point of the rig is light weight gaming (single screen) and my GSM work on the minecraft server, maybe some school tasks. Nothing fancy, that's what legion and cheshire are for.


since the case is so portable and durable, i wanted to avoid mechanical drives


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Care to weigh in on this thread?
> 
> Mine's much simpler:
> 9500GT I have spare.
> Any spare psu I can find.
> 500GB HDD I have spare.
> 8gb Vengeance Black.
> 1155 CPU from that thread.
> 
> Calling it there, no need for SSD. The whole point of the rig is light weight gaming (single screen) and my GSM work on the minecraft server, maybe some school tasks. Nothing fancy, that's what legion and cheshire are for.
> 
> 
> 
> since the case is so portable and durable, i wanted to avoid mechanical drives
Click to expand...

For me its, this case is so cheap, lets build a rig to use all the spare parts. The drive is an IDE drive that I'll be using an adapter for.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> For me its, this case is so cheap, lets build a rig to use all the spare parts. The drive is an IDE drive that I'll be using an adapter for.


I'm hoping the term cheap involves the impact on the wallet and not the other one that I'm thinking of..


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> For me its, this case is so cheap, lets build a rig to use all the spare parts. The drive is an IDE drive that I'll be using an adapter for.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping the term cheap involves the impact on the wallet and not the other one that I'm thinking of..
Click to expand...

I'm sure you have seen the Time To Live Customs review, there is no way anyone thinks this case is cheap after that.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> For me its, this case is so cheap, lets build a rig to use all the spare parts. The drive is an IDE drive that I'll be using an adapter for.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping the term cheap involves the impact on the wallet and not the other one that I'm thinking of..
Click to expand...

Go to Project Cheshire mate, I don't do cheap case like that, period.









But seriously, I've got a set of spectre pros, and a recon, I trust your build quality as it is









Edit: This whole rig will cost me <300 bucks.


----------



## seg//fault

*ADD ME*









Color: White

Build Log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1277385/build-log-yet-another-water-cooled-prodigy-ivy-bridge-gtx-690 (pics including the case inside)


----------



## Subcutaneous

ADD ME

Black

I wont have a build log for some time as I'm on the second batch from Newegg









I'm planning to attempt to fit 2x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106190 into/onto the case. One to an i5 2500k and the second one up to a GTX 480. I'm thinking if I have the top radiator mounted outside the chassis on top, with push/pull(one set of fans inside) this should leave space for the other one up front.

I'll have to obtain that Asrock z77 mini ITX board, I'd love feedback from those who have it. Does it overclock well and does the chipset run cool?


----------



## benstark

*ADD ME*
I have a pre-order on the White case with Newegg. (May be painting in the future.)

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Gelid Solutions CC-TranQ-01-A 58.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($24.76 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard ($157.55 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* GeIL EVO CORSA Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($57.99 @ Newegg)
*Hard Drive:* Samsung 830 Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($139.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Zotac GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1GB Video Card ($187.55 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($74.98 @ NCIX US)
*Total:* $832.81
_(Prices include shipping and discounts when available.)_

^^^My build
Can't wait till my case ships!


----------



## N10248

Might as well add me too for a white one, pre-ordered from Specialtech.co.uk fairly early on and it "should" ship out on thursday - bet it don't though, it's been pushed back once already.

It will contain:
Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
I5 3570K
Sapphire HD 7970 (reference)
OCZ Vertex 2 60GB
Corsair H60 with 2x AP-15s
OCZ ModXstream 600W

already got the new Asus board and i5 running in my 650D (looks crazy in a big case) so should be asimple no hassle case swap.
No optical drive and possibly my WD 1TB Green might go in, but I might move that to an external case.

Most parts will be taken from my current signature system...


----------



## CattleCorn

Will a Corsair 850HX PSU fit in one of these cases?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seg//fault*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color: White
> 
> Build Log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1277385/build-log-yet-another-water-cooled-prodigy-ivy-bridge-gtx-690 (pics including the case inside)


added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subcutaneous*
> 
> ADD ME
> 
> Black
> 
> I wont have a build log for some time as I'm on the second batch from Newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to attempt to fit 2x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106190 into/onto the case. One to an i5 2500k and the second one up to a GTX 480. I'm thinking if I have the top radiator mounted outside the chassis on top, with push/pull(one set of fans inside) this should leave space for the other one up front.
> 
> I'll have to obtain that Asrock z77 mini ITX board, I'd love feedback from those who have it. Does it overclock well and does the chipset run cool?


added
the ASRock z77 took a 3570k to 4.6 with no effort. I saw a review of it by guys who have the lazer thermometer and the chipset was fine. if you do that with the rads you should be fine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benstark*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> I have a pre-order on the White case with Newegg. (May be painting in the future.)
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Microcenter)
> *CPU Cooler:* Gelid Solutions CC-TranQ-01-A 58.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($24.76 @ NCIX US)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard ($157.55 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* GeIL EVO CORSA Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($57.99 @ Newegg)
> *Hard Drive:* Samsung 830 Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($139.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* Zotac GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1GB Video Card ($187.55 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($74.98 @ NCIX US)
> *Total:* $832.81
> _(Prices include shipping and discounts when available.)_
> 
> ^^^My build
> Can't wait till my case ships!


nice build, added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N10248*
> 
> Might as well add me too for a white one, pre-ordered from Specialtech.co.uk fairly early on and it "should" ship out on thursday - bet it don't though, it's been pushed back once already.
> 
> It will contain:
> Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
> I5 3570K
> Sapphire HD 7970 (reference)
> OCZ Vertex 2 60GB
> Corsair H60 with 2x AP-15s
> OCZ ModXstream 600W
> 
> already got the new Asus board and i5 running in my 650D (looks crazy in a big case) so should be asimple no hassle case swap.
> No optical drive and possibly my WD 1TB Green might go in, but I might move that to an external case.
> 
> Most parts will be taken from my current signature system...


added

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Will a Corsair 850HX PSU fit in one of these cases?


the maximum PSU length recommended is 160mm, as the cubby is exactly 180mm long. the HX 850 is 180mm long and would likely require some modding to use its modular cables.


----------



## Dilyn

*ADD ME*
White, because I've already had two black cases and I want to try for something more bright.

Glad to see I made the right motherboard choice. I also got that same Asrock phillyd^

Going mini-ITX for college. Turns out full towers aren't all that great of a thing to have when you're rooming in a dorm








Will be cooling the 6950 and the 2500k with Antec 620 Kuhler's because I don't want to go back to air and my triple rad won't fit in this tiny case









I'm excited to see how this goes over. Hopefully I'll be able to do this beautiful case justice!


----------



## longroadtrip

Add me...Yin and Yang
One liquid, one on air
One white, one black (although the black had to be RMA'd back to the retailer, replacement when they get them back in stock)









Just for fun...


----------



## charleybwoy

Can i join the party?

Color; Black from factory, now Powdercoated Orange


----------



## Dilyn

How do you guys already have one


----------



## crue3

this is so nice


----------



## SecretLibrarian

Hi guys, long time lurker first time posting!









I'm still waiting on my Prodigy (white) which I pre-ordered from NewEgg. The rest of my components are ready to go just sitting in a sadness pile. Being this is my first mITX I'd love any feedback on my component choices.

A word of warning I was originally planning to go with a i5 3450 and a CoolerMaster 212+ for cooling, but the backplate for this cooler is incompatible with the asRock z77e-ITX, as it sits on a transistor. The overlap looked small enough that you could maybe grind it down if you were inclined.


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> How do you guys already have one


been lucky with ncix.ca

Bought one the day they kicked in, without pre order. They went Out of Stock in less than 12 hours


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretLibrarian*
> 
> Hi guys, long time lurker first time posting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on my Prodigy (white) which I pre-ordered from NewEgg. The rest of my components are ready to go just sitting in a sadness pile. Being this is my first mITX I'd love any feedback on my component choices.
> 
> A word of warning I was originally planning to go with a i5 3450 and a CoolerMaster 212+ for cooling, but the backplate for this cooler is incompatible with the asRock z77e-ITX, as it sits on a transistor. The overlap looked small enough that you could maybe grind it down if you were inclined.


Welcome to OCN, if you stay at stock clocks for a year Ill send you something









Bought my parts for this today, work log commencing.

@Philly, change me to white by popular demand


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> How do you guys already have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been lucky with ncix.ca
> 
> Bought one the day they kicked in, without pre order. They went Out of Stock in less than 12 hours
Click to expand...

Figures. You damn Cannucks always get the best deals! #noyoudon't

I suppose I'm content waiting anyways. Not like I'm going anywhere incredibly soon...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

@ Philly Project Michelle I'll be using a white case.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Add me...Yin and Yang
> One liquid, one on air
> One white, one black (although the black had to be RMA'd back to the retailer, replacement when they get them back in stock)


added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> Can i join the party? Still a lot of job to do on mine but its goin well.
> heres some pictures
> 
> Hi phillyd! nice to see you
> Color; Black from factory, now Powdercoated HD Orange
> Also im not sure im allowed to post my worklog here but i will keep you updated a little
> 
> -Custom Powder Coating
> -Custom Sleeving/Custom wiring
> -Heavy Water cooling
> -Custom Airbrush
> And much more!
> 
> Asrock z77
> i7-3770K
> EVGA GTX670
> 
> Sponsored by modDIY & Shakmods


added as first modded rig








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretLibrarian*
> 
> Hi guys, long time lurker first time posting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on my Prodigy (white) which I pre-ordered from NewEgg. The rest of my components are ready to go just sitting in a sadness pile. Being this is my first mITX I'd love any feedback on my component choices.
> 
> A word of warning I was originally planning to go with a i5 3450 and a CoolerMaster 212+ for cooling, but the backplate for this cooler is incompatible with the asRock z77e-ITX, as it sits on a transistor. The overlap looked small enough that you could maybe grind it down if you were inclined.


added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Welcome to OCN, if you stay at stock clocks for a year Ill send you something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought my parts for this today, work log commencing.
> 
> @Philly, change me to white by popular demand


added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> @ Philly Project Michelle I'll be using a white case.


build log added as well!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Thank ya.


----------



## Shiveron

Question for the prodigy owners out there.

I'm thinking about converting from the full opposite side of the spectrum (Full tower HAF X) down to one of these gorgeous little fellas, and I'm wondering what the best way to mount an H60 in here would be. I'm thinking from the top rear spot (I still use my blu-ray drive), but if I mount it there, would I still have room for another 140mm exhaust fan on the back? Could I mount an H60 in push-pull on the top or would it hang too low to the cpu? If I mount it on top, would it be fighting for air with the exhaust fan? Would mounting it on the front in push pull be better? I'd definitely have to take the top cage out for my 7970 anyways, but I was originally planning on putting a 200-230mm fan in the front to funnel air in.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Question for the prodigy owners out there.
> 
> I'm thinking about converting from the full opposite side of the spectrum (Full tower HAF X) down to one of these gorgeous little fellas, and I'm wondering what the best way to mount an H60 in here would be. I'm thinking from the top rear spot (I still use my blu-ray drive), but if I mount it there, would I still have room for another 140mm exhaust fan on the back? Could I mount an H60 in push-pull on the top or would it hang too low to the cpu? If I mount it on top, would it be fighting for air with the exhaust fan? Would mounting it on the front in push pull be better? I'd definitely have to take the top cage out for my 7970 anyways, but I was originally planning on putting a 200-230mm fan in the front to funnel air in.


i dont believe you would have room in the front for push/pull. watch the Time to Live Customs review in the OP, it will help you visualize it for yourself.


----------



## CBZ323

Hopefully i will belong to this club in september with my planned build. Sadly for us there is not going to be much veriety in our builds since there are not may mobos out there that can fit and pack the latest hardware.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> Hopefully i will belong to this club in september with my planned build. Sadly for us there is not going to be much veriety in our builds since there are not may mobos out there that can fit and pack the latest hardware.


theres so much variety you can pack into this case, you'll see


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> i dont believe you would have room in the front for push/pull. watch the Time to Live Customs review in the OP, it will help you visualize it for yourself.


Hmm. Maybe i'll have to think about giving up my blu-ray for a H100 in the top with 2 fans on top w/ grills. I'm just so used to having an optical drive, as I still prefer physical media over digital (I prefer to have the super fast install then only have to download updates instead of downloading entire games/programs)


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> i dont believe you would have room in the front for push/pull. watch the Time to Live Customs review in the OP, it will help you visualize it for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Maybe i'll have to think about giving up my blu-ray for a H100 in the top with 2 fans on top w/ grills. I'm just so used to having an optical drive, as I still prefer physical media over digital (I prefer to have the super fast install then only have to download updates instead of downloading entire games/programs)
Click to expand...

This is the exact dilemma I'm facing.


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> added as first modded rig


yay im first!

much more is coming, be ready! Huge project in a little case


----------



## PFiddles

I'm planning a build with one of these bad boys relatively soon, using an H80 to cool a 3570K. Just wondering what sort of fans and what placement everyone else is using and which inlets/outlets people are using as exhaust/intakes? Give me some inspiration, my Prodigies!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PissFiddles*
> 
> I'm planning a build with one of these bad boys relatively soon, using an H80 to cool a 3570K. Just wondering what sort of fans and what placement everyone else is using and which inlets/outlets people are using as exhaust/intakes? Give me some inspiration, my Prodigies!


i keep on pushing this, but watch the second review in the OP. it is a great breakdown of the case
i am going to do front dual 120mm intake, rear 120mm intake, and an H100 in push pull as exhaust on the top


----------



## PFiddles

I would, but I'm currently out and about, thus unable to check YouTube at this moment. Planning to have a look when I get home, as you've suggested.

I was thinking the H80 as rear exhaust in P/P with top and front as intake. I can never remember the rule of thumb regarding positive/negative pressure re: dust...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PissFiddles*
> 
> I would, but I'm currently out and about, thus unable to check YouTube at this moment. Planning to have a look when I get home, as you've suggested.
> 
> I was thinking the H80 as rear exhaust in P/P with top and front as intake. I can never remember the rule of thumb regarding positive/negative pressure re: dust...


dust will only go in where there is suction. with positive pressure, suction is only at fan locations, and can be controlled with dust filters and such. remember that too much positive/negative pressure will just create inefficient airflow. I recommend only a small offset of intake and outtake. two front intake, h80 rear intake and two top intake would work well.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> dust will only go in where there is suction. with positive pressure, suction is only at fan locations, and can be controlled with dust filters and such. remember that too much positive/negative pressure will just create inefficient airflow. I recommend only a small offset of intake and outtake. two front intake, h80 rear intake and two top intake would work well.


That would be all intake and no outtake ;p

Anyone have an H100 installed in one of these yet? I want to see how the case looks with two fans on top. Preferably a top down view.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> That would be all intake and no outtake ;p
> Anyone have an H100 installed in one of these yet? I want to see how the case looks with two fans on top. Preferably a top down view.




The case was taken to LANcouver 2012.
*Photo Courtesy of FutureLooks.


----------



## WALSRU

YUSSSS! So that's how my 670 Dc2 will look in there


----------



## xbournex

That's a dual slot ASUS GTX 560 Ti 448... which more or less looks the same..


----------



## Kokin

Man I really want to build a rig using one of these. Anyone want to buy my rig?


----------



## theamdman

I AM GETTING ONE OF THEZE!!!

i5 and P8Z77-I Here I come...

what do you guys think of this board?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157312


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> 
> The case was taken to LANcouver 2012.
> *Photo Courtesy of FutureLooks.


Is that push/pull or just push?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theamdman*
> 
> I AM GETTING ONE OF THEZE!!!
> i5 and P8Z77-I Here I come...
> what do you guys think of this board?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157312


Looks good to me. I've never really read too many complaints about ASRock. I've actually heard quite a bit more about Asus, but being an overclocker, i'm going to roll with the Asus myself anyways since the board is quite literally made to overclock with so i'm hoping for some solid results. I also like that the Asus board uses an Intel LAN chipset instead of a cheap broadcom one, as well as bluetooth.


----------



## WALSRU

Windstorm trashed my apartment and insurance gave me new rig money. Pretty unlucky... or is it?!









Keep in mind I'm coming from manhandling an original Phantom to LAN events. Can't wait to get my hands on this thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theamdman*
> 
> what do you guys think of this board?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157312


My first build was an Asus p67 pro which gave me all kinds of issues. I swapped it out for an ASRock p67 Fatal1ty and never looked back. Awesome board with lots of features and really solid build quality. I'm using the same board myself, mostly because I don't like blue. lol


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Windstorm trashed my apartment and insurance gave me new rig money. Pretty unlucky... or is it?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I'm coming from manhandling an original Phantom to LAN events. Can't wait to get my hands on this thing.
> My first build was an Asus p67 pro which gave me all kinds of issues. I swapped it out for an ASRock p67 Fatal1ty and never looked back. Awesome board with lots of features and really solid build quality. I'm using the same board myself, mostly because I don't like blue. lol


I've been hauling around my HAF X to Lan's lol. I feel your pain.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Windstorm trashed my apartment and insurance gave me new rig money. Pretty unlucky... or is it?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I'm coming from manhandling an original Phantom to LAN events. Can't wait to get my hands on this thing.
> My first build was an Asus p67 pro which gave me all kinds of issues. I swapped it out for an ASRock p67 Fatal1ty and never looked back. Awesome board with lots of features and really solid build quality. I'm using the same board myself, mostly because I don't like blue. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I've been hauling around my HAF X to Lan's lol. I feel your pain.
Click to expand...

Dude my LBA weighs in at 76 pounds. I so hear this.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> That would be all intake and no outtake ;p
> Anyone have an H100 installed in one of these yet? I want to see how the case looks with two fans on top. Preferably a top down view.


oops i mean two top exhaust


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theamdman*
> 
> I AM GETTING ONE OF THEZE!!!
> i5 and P8Z77-I Here I come...
> what do you guys think of this board?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157312


I love mine..I have 2 of 'em...


----------



## randomnerd865

Well crap, My preorder from new egg got canceled because the shipment of prodigies wasn't big enough i guess. This is gonna set me back a few weeks unless they are for sale anywhere right now!?!!
Edit: just literally got an email from new egg sending me an order confirmation I'm so confused right now.


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I love mine..I have 2 of 'em...


what kind of mod are you doin on em


----------



## phillyd

Hey guys, I've got two versions of my build laid out...


Spoiler: Cheaper Build









Spoiler: Nicer Build






which build/what elements of each should i pick?


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hey guys, I've got two versions of my build laid out...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cheaper Build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nicer Build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which build/what elements of each should i pick?


I vote for the watercooling build!


----------



## phillyd

haha neither of them are water cooled. I want them to be impact friendly (hince why there is no HDD)


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> haha neither of them are water cooled. I want them to be impact friendly (hince why there is no HDD)


I wouldn't get that rose will power supply, never go cheap on your power.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> I wouldn't get that rose will power supply, never go cheap on your power.


people keep on saying that but the HIVE series are very reliable. I may get the Earthwatts and paint it.


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> people keep on saying that but the HIVE series are very reliable. I may get the Earthwatts and paint it.


Im goin with a corsair ax, as always

Paint it!!!

oh and yeah i knew you wanted an air cooled build for this one but i just love water cooling that much.

H20!!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> people keep on saying that but the HIVE series are very reliable. I may get the Earthwatts and paint it.
> 
> 
> 
> Im goin with a corsair ax, as always
> Paint it!!!
> oh and yeah i knew you wanted an air cooled build for this one but i just love water cooling that much.
> H20!!
Click to expand...

lol It looks like thats what im doing.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> what kind of mod are you doin on em


As far as the mobo is concerned, just cleaning the caps, removing the stickers, and painting the I/O ports black. As far as the cases, doing a lot of work on the motherboard tray, custom mount for a slim Blu-Ray, re-configuring all of the drive locations so they are hidden and hot-swappable...using copper pipe for the watercooling loop...I'll have a build log up for these...name for the builds are Yin and Yang.


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> As far as the mobo is concerned, just cleaning the caps, removing the stickers, and painting the I/O ports black. As far as the cases, doing a lot of work on the motherboard tray, custom mount for a slim Blu-Ray, re-configuring all of the drive locations so they are hidden and hot-swappable...using copper pipe for the watercooling loop...I'll have a build log up for these...name for the builds are Yin and Yang.


Great! Looking forward to see them, i wish i could afford a second but i can barely afford this one lol. Currently working on many projects. for a second Id like to powdercoat it Green kawasaki with the same magic flashy effect i got on this one. Could be beautiful


----------



## Kokin

@phillyd, just curious, but why choose over 600W for a PSU? A well overclocked i5 and 7870 won't be consuming more than 350~400W. See this review: http://www.anandtech.com/show/5767/capsule-review-sapphires-radeon-hd-7870-overclock-edition/5

I also don't get why you chose the H67 for the cheaper build when you can't overclock your 2500K with that. If you prefer not overclocking, the i5 2400 or 2500 (non-K) would be cheaper alternatives.

If and when I do get this case, I plan to use this power supply as part of a silent watercool build: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151098


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> @phillyd, just curious, but why choose over 600W for a PSU? A well overclocked i5 and 7870 won't be consuming more than 350~400W. See this review: http://www.anandtech.com/show/5767/capsule-review-sapphires-radeon-hd-7870-overclock-edition/5
> I also don't get why you chose the H67 for the cheaper build when you can't overclock your 2500K with that. If you prefer not overclocking, the i5 2400 or 2500 (non-K) would be cheaper alternatives.
> If and when I do get this case, I plan to use this power supply as part of a silent watercool build: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151098


I never buy too small, as I always end up upgrading to more power-hungry hardware that is a nice PSU! too much for my likings. at least on a LAN build
also didnt know that about the H67. thanks!


----------



## xbournex

Depends on where the CPU socket is if you're planning on air cooling with a massive pipe.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Intel stock sink is good enough for mine, doesn't go above 70 and is freaking quiet.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Intel stock sink is good enough for mine, doesn't go above 70 and is freaking quiet.


What is this I don't even


----------



## Witchdoctor

Had bad luck with My Bit Fenix Collosus ........... just not ready for prime time IMO

But this case just flat out looks well thought out and refined

Makes me want to build and ITX gamer for the fun of it all

Rare when an enclosure company can out think LIAN LI, but they have done it with this one.

I will hopefully be joining this club in the near future


----------



## WALSRU

I did a build for a friend in a Shinobi window and liked it better than the M59 and Vulcan (NZXT) cases I've worked with so far. Bitfenix is very competitive in the mid-range market imo.


----------



## Father Fuzzy

Put me in coach


----------



## xbournex




----------



## WALSRU

Wow guys, way to support the community. Watched every second of the video, slightly disappointed it wasn't in Mandarin.









Hnnnnnggg blue mobo and a red gpu? I love that Asus board but I just can't deal with the color clashing hahaha


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Wow guys, way to support the community. Watched every second of the video, slightly disappointed it wasn't in Mandarin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hnnnnnggg blue mobo and a red gpu? I love that Asus board but I just can't deal with the color clashing hahaha






Have to give some props


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*


Is that you? Good video. Actually answered a few of my questions, especially regarding power supplies. Wasn't sure if i'd be able to fit an AX650 in there, was gonna go with the shorter HX650, but it looks like I should have no problem getting the AX in there. Looks like I may even be able to get away with an H100 in push pull without having fans on top of the case too, which is awesome (though i may anyways, because a pair of zalman sf3's on top actually looks pretty cool.)

Oh and you guys should also definitely make those videos listed. They're set as unlisted right now. Im sure there's tons of people out there looking for prodigy vids on youtube that won't see these posts.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Is that you? Good video. Actually answered a few of my questions, especially regarding power supplies. Wasn't sure if i'd be able to fit an AX650 in there, was gonna go with the shorter HX650, but it looks like I should have no problem getting the AX in there. Looks like I may even be able to get away with an H100 in push pull without having fans on top of the case too, which is awesome (though i may anyways, because a pair of zalman sf3's on top actually looks pretty cool.)


Haha. No no. David's our Product Manager. I'll be in the next video showing Ghost around







(First time on Camera, In English *shudders*)


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Have to give some props


ALL MY MONEY


----------



## SecretLibrarian

My NewEgg pre-order just switched from "Pre-Order" to "Packaging" looks like they may have got a shipment in.


----------



## Dilyn

Glad to hear that my 6950 will cover up most of the cables in my case









All of my hardware has come in now. I'm just waiting on NewEgg to ship out my case


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Father Fuzzy*
> 
> Put me in coach
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you're in! howd you do the window? I'm going to do one too.


----------



## Dougdoesnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretLibrarian*
> 
> My NewEgg pre-order just switched from "Pre-Order" to "Packaging" looks like they may have got a shipment in.


:sad smiley My 6/18 pre-order for a black Prodigy is still "Pending Pre-order"


----------



## phillyd

Set up a blog.
phillydmods.blogspot.com


----------



## randomnerd865

So can anyone confirm the maximum height for the GPU cooler? Wanting to use an arctic cooling gpu cooler that is 51mm high plus thickness of card (6850)


----------



## WALSRU

Can someone with Photoshop take a stock photo of the black prodigy and change it to camo green? Leave the mesh front panel and handles black. I'm trying to get a picture in my head as newegg might now even ship this thing for 2 more weeks.


----------



## N10248

Mine arrived today - no flaws or anything...

Previous system which most parts have come from...










Since a week ago with new ITX board in 650D...










And todays pics...










Bit messy but ill be getting a new cooler soon so will be redoing everything










H60 hoses really did not want to bend that way but they did..



















I'll soon be putting the Hard Disk in an external case so it will just be a single SSD mounted on the bottom...










7970 in...










only design flaw is the H60 screws even without the washers make the top mesh bulge a bit but ill soon be getting an air cooler instead so not a problem...










top view...










All works, can't comment on temps as I was only using a single fan on this CPU previously.


----------



## Shiveron

Looks good. You should be able to mount the ssd on the back panel if you wanna completely hide it. What air cooler are you gonna get?


----------



## N10248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Looks good. You should be able to mount the ssd on the back panel if you wanna completely hide it. What air cooler are you gonna get?


Probably a 212 Evo or something similar, I've removed the side frame thing as i don't want to disconnect the drive if iI take the door off, i've also removed the side audio cable and unscrewed the USB cables completely as i don't need them and the usb3 header placement on my board is awful.

I've also removed the Power / HD LED header cable as I'll be using LED fans. so i'll know it's on and don't want a bright light in my face as the right side will be facing me.

On minor issue is the metal pins on the hard drive trays pop out of their rubber mounts easily when stretching it over a 3.5" HDD.

Also I was hoping the screw holes that hold the lower HDD bay in would have also line up with the holes on the bottom on a 3.5" drive but they don't. unfortunately.

If anyone if planning on putting an "important" radiator at the front of a white one, DON'T. I initially mounted my H60 with 2x AP-15's at the front, without the front panel off its fine but as soon as the last clip locked in place airflow was more then halfed and the noise doubled, the white front is fine for a big slow fan.

plus most of the air it was sucking in must have come from inside the case though the unused mesh, the holes at the edges were pointless for the centrally mounted small fan.

Apart from that, best case ever, much more fun than my 650D and even the last small case i had; an NZXT Vulcan.


----------



## WALSRU

Nice build bro! My heatsink recommendation? Get a PHANTEKS!

Mine will be Phanteks if I cave on the Asus or H100 if I stick with the ASRock.


----------



## Father Fuzzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> you're in! howd you do the window? I'm going to do one too.


I used a jigsaw /file 32 tpi metal blade, u channel from mnpctech,1/8 (3mm plexi?) and some scotch tape of the gawds
just enough room at the power supply cage ..but not much more


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Father Fuzzy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> you're in! howd you do the window? I'm going to do one too.
> 
> 
> 
> I used a jigsaw /file 32 tpi metal blade, u channel from mnpctech,1/8 (3mm plexi?) and some scotch tape of the gawds
> just enough room at the power supply cage ..but not much more
Click to expand...

Same thing I did with my old case. Worked like a charm (except we didn't have any metal blades. That was a long cutting process







).


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Father Fuzzy*
> 
> I used a jigsaw /file 32 tpi metal blade, u channel from mnpctech,1/8 (3mm plexi?) and some scotch tape of the gawds
> just enough room at the power supply cage ..but not much more


howd you use the scotch tape? double sided?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Father Fuzzy*
> 
> I used a jigsaw /file 32 tpi metal blade, u channel from mnpctech,1/8 (3mm plexi?) and some scotch tape of the gawds
> just enough room at the power supply cage ..but not much more
> 
> 
> 
> howd you use the scotch tape? double sided?
Click to expand...

Clicky


----------



## phillyd

oh i see! Thanks!


----------



## longroadtrip

Got my build log up for Yin and Yang - Dual Prodigy Builds...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Got my build log up for Yin and Yang - Dual Prodigy Builds...


updated


----------



## longroadtrip

that was uber fast phillyd!


----------



## phillyd

I was online and not busy, so might as well update.


----------



## crashnburn_819

I think I fell in love with this case the second I laid eyes on it







:
I just _ordered_ an NZXT Vulcan build and I can't wait to upgrade already. I love everything from the FiberFlex handles to the layout to the sheer *style*. I love the way the graphics card sits front and center and the matte coating just makes me want to hug it! I've always wanted to build a high-powered ITX build and I think with this case and a Z77, that dream can finally come true.

Anyways, I was actually wondering what the PSU clearances were like on this case. I've seen someone use a Silverstone SFX but I'm hoping for something higher wattage. Do standard ATX have a serious problem in this case? Do modular cables aggravate this problem?
I know that BitFenix is releasing a PSU extension bracket but I'm not sure if that's the aesthetic path I want to take...

Also for the motherboard, Asus or Asrock? I've heard of EVGA releasing one but I don't think I'll wait that long.

I LOVE THIS CASE. Just wanted to make that abundantly clear


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashnburn_819*
> 
> I think I fell in love with this case the second I laid eyes on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> I just _ordered_ an NZXT Vulcan build and I can't wait to upgrade already. I love everything from the FiberFlex handles to the layout to the sheer *style*. I love the way the graphics card sits front and center and the matte coating just makes me want to hug it! I've always wanted to build a high-powered ITX build and I think with this case and a Z77, that dream can finally come true.
> 
> Anyways, I was actually wondering what the PSU clearances were like on this case. I've seen someone use a Silverstone SFX but I'm hoping for something higher wattage. Do standard ATX have a serious problem in this case? Do modular cables aggravate this problem?
> I know that BitFenix is releasing a PSU extension bracket but I'm not sure if that's the aesthetic path I want to take...
> 
> Also for the motherboard, Asus or Asrock? I've heard of EVGA releasing one but I don't think I'll wait that long.
> 
> I LOVE THIS CASE. Just wanted to make that abundantly clear


I believe that this video will answer your PSU question (and some others):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*


As far as motherboards go, I went with this one. I had narrowed it down to this one and one from Asus. The color scheme, overall features, and price made the ASRock a clear winner.


----------



## Egameman

I was wonering if I stil could fit a 240 rad (45 mm thick) and a pair of fans, and still have room for corsair dominator platinum RAM ?

I would also go for a 200 mm rad in the front, like one here on the forum did.

Since I dont have much room for a case in my living room ( there is space but a 1 yr old boy tearing everything down ) , but this case I could hide. So maaaayyyybe trash my N"nowegian frost" project in my sig.and go Prodigy.

It would be my main rig next to my gaming laptop. an MSI gt70.

aah, and would a asus 680 DCII top fit inside ?


----------



## phillyd

only dual slot GPU's would fit, but they can be as long as you want.
there is a lot of room, the Time To Live customs review I think measures your space. I'd check that vid out (its in the OP)


----------



## Egameman

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> only dual slot GPU's would fit, but they can be as long as you want.
> there is a lot of room, the Time To Live customs review I think measures your space. I'd check that vid out (its in the OP)






Ah,ok







No biggie, a evga superclocked will do a good job if I go for this. My wife found the case adoable... shes always rolling her eyes when I talk about Waercooling, or new rigs but I think she would like this, she even considered letteing me build her one

Just finished TTL's video.

Would you go for a switch 810 or this







?


----------



## Kokin

I'm putting a Seasonic X750 on one and I'm going to be using the Asrock Z77 ITX board. I'm still not sure whether I want to stick with my 5ghz 2550K or try my luck with the 3570K I bought together with the motherboard (I love you Microcenter!).

My plan is to use two XSPC EX240 Crossflows on the top and on the front, but seeing as the Crossflow versions are a bit longer, would I have clearance issues at the bottom of the case for the front rad?


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I'm putting a Seasonic X750 on one and I'm going to be using the Asrock Z77 ITX board. I'm still not sure whether I want to stick with my 5ghz 2550K or try my luck with the 3570K I bought together with the motherboard (I love you Microcenter!).
> My plan is to use two XSPC EX240 Crossflows on the top and on the front, but seeing as the Crossflow versions are a bit longer, would I have clearance issues at the bottom of the case for the front rad?


You might. The case is 14.13 inches tall and 15.91 long and i've already seen several builds that had to take the rear exhause fan out just because their 1 radiator was too long let alone 2. Perhaps a phobya extreme 200 in front would suit you better? Should be more than capable to handle whatever you can fit in an itx case with an ex240 in the top. Honestly I'd think 1 240 in top/front should be enough unless you're really overclocking w/e gpu you're putting in. MrBean's build log has some pretty good testing done on his 1 240mm rad (albeit extra thick rad) and makes a pretty solid case as to why more rad space isn't really much better. I'm thinking about doing what he's done and cool my cpu + gpu on 1 240mm but i'm not so gung-ho about sticking a fat rad in mine since I don't want to mount fans externally, so i'm not really sure if i wanna go full liquid or not yet.

Also, did you buy the ASrock z77-e from microcenter? I can't seem to find any good itx boards on microcenter's site and i've seen several people say they have. I'm gonna be reusing my board/case that im on now as a file server when i get my prodigy, i'll just need a new cpu. Would be awesome to combo em and save some money from mc.


----------



## SalisburySteak

*Add Me*
I got an Arctic White one on Friday.

I love this case. The paint feels nice as well as the soft touch front and handles and the side panels feel really solid.


----------



## BitfeNicks

*Questions:*

I pre-ordered my Prodigy from Newegg.....

What coolers will fit with this case and the ASRock Z77E-ITX motherboard? I read that I can't use my Hyper 212+ on this board.

*Please and thank you for any replies. I need to decide what cooler to buy.*


----------



## phillyd

you have a 150 or 160mm clearance i believe, but i am not sure which coolers are good and not. I would recommend the Xigmatek dark knight.


----------



## BitfeNicks

Also a PSU question.....

I have a Corsair AX850, fully modular and ?160mm? if I am correct on that, is that too big?

Also about the Xigmatek dark knight, will that fit my mobo without issue?


----------



## Shiveron

Any of the tall slim(ish) coolers should work. Megahalems even fit. Or you could go with an AIO liquid cooling solution and call it good (what alot of ppl are going for so far it seems)

Also, welcome to ocn.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitfeNicks*
> 
> Also a PSU question.....
> I have a Corsair AX850, fully modular and ?160mm? if I am correct on that, is that too big?
> Also about the Xigmatek dark knight, will that fit my mobo without issue?


the gap is 160mm, so i would max out at 140. watch the TTL video for confirmation


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> the gap is 160mm, so i would max out at 140. watch the TTL video for confirmation


The gap is 180mm...


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> the gap is 160mm, so i would max out at 140. watch the TTL video for confirmation


180mm


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> the gap is 160mm, so i would max out at 140. watch the TTL video for confirmation
> 
> 
> 
> The gap is 180mm...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> the gap is 160mm, so i would max out at 140. watch the TTL video for confirmation
> 
> 
> 
> 180mm
Click to expand...

oops...then you are good


----------



## BitfeNicks

Oh hey xbournex! I recognize you username from the bitfenix.com forums.

I can't believe I haven't seen the video you just posted! haha, thanks


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitfeNicks*
> 
> Oh hey xbournex! I recognize you username from the bitfenix.com forums.
> I can't believe I haven't seen the video you just posted! haha, thanks


I am.. everywhere

















Cheeers!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BitfeNicks*
> 
> Oh hey xbournex! I recognize you username from the bitfenix.com forums.
> I can't believe I haven't seen the video you just posted! haha, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am.. everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeers!
Click to expand...

Still waiting for these in Canada mate...


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitfeNicks*
> 
> Also a PSU question.....
> I have a Corsair AX850, fully modular and ?160mm? if I am correct on that, is that too big?
> Also about the Xigmatek dark knight, will that fit my mobo without issue?


Even though the bay is 180mm, you'll probably run into space issues with a 160mm fully modular power supply.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BitfeNicks*
> 
> Also a PSU question.....
> I have a Corsair AX850, fully modular and ?160mm? if I am correct on that, is that too big?
> Also about the Xigmatek dark knight, will that fit my mobo without issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the bay is 180mm, you'll probably run into space issues with a 160mm fully modular power supply.
Click to expand...

the vid. the one Xbournex posted


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Even though the bay is 180mm, you'll probably run into space issues with a 160mm fully modular power supply.


If you are still concerned with power supplies 160mm in length, even after watching the video, you can opt for a 150mm PSU. There are many of these options out there.


----------



## longroadtrip

Grab a Dremel and you can use any size PSU you want!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Grab a Dremel and you can use any size PSU you want!


Agrees. That's my plan if worse comes to worse.


----------



## longroadtrip

That's my plan...making the cuts tomorrow...did the mobo tray today and got the hotswap bay ready...going to leave a TON of room for the w/c loop...I am amazed at how much I can fit under the mobo tray (pump, PSU, 2 HDDs) Literally leaves the rest of the case open for everything else!

Have to say..Nicely done Bitfenix...


----------



## phillyd

it is a fantastic case. crazy frickin rigs thanks to this case and ASRock/Asus


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> You might. The case is 14.13 inches tall and 15.91 long and i've already seen several builds that had to take the rear exhause fan out just because their 1 radiator was too long let alone 2. Perhaps a phobya extreme 200 in front would suit you better? Should be more than capable to handle whatever you can fit in an itx case with an ex240 in the top. Honestly I'd think 1 240 in top/front should be enough unless you're really overclocking w/e gpu you're putting in. MrBean's build log has some pretty good testing done on his 1 240mm rad (albeit extra thick rad) and makes a pretty solid case as to why more rad space isn't really much better. I'm thinking about doing what he's done and cool my cpu + gpu on 1 240mm but i'm not so gung-ho about sticking a fat rad in mine since I don't want to mount fans externally, so i'm not really sure if i wanna go full liquid or not yet.
> Also, did you buy the ASrock z77-e from microcenter? I can't seem to find any good itx boards on microcenter's site and i've seen several people say they have. I'm gonna be reusing my board/case that im on now as a file server when i get my prodigy, i'll just need a new cpu. Would be awesome to combo em and save some money from mc.


I'll stick to a single EX240 and see what my temps are like with my 3570K and future 7950. I'm gonna wait to see if the 660Ti is worth it or not, but if it takes too long I'll probably just go for the 7950 non-ghz version as it's going for about $340ish right now and fullcover waterblocks are easily available for it.

I want to avoid the 200mm rad because I have 8x 2150RPM GTs from the group buy here and I'd like to put them in push/pull for those 240mm rads.

Yes, I did buy the Z77-E and 3570K from the Santa Clara Microcenter. I grabbed the 2nd to last Z77-E and it seems like it's sold out according to their website (product doesn't show up anymore), this was on Friday.

Does anyone know where I can get the Prodigy aside from Newegg in the US? I'm pretty much set on all my parts except for the GPU.


----------



## longroadtrip

us.ncix when they get more stock and microcenter will be selling them...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> us.ncix when they get more stock and microcenter will be selling them...


Wow us.ncix has it on backorder and will take 5~8 weeks... I'll just wait for Microcenter to get them and buy it when it is there. How did you find out MC was selling it? I asked one of the sales guys there and he had no clue.


----------



## longroadtrip

Bourne said something about it a while back...

edit..here it is...no date or anything.


----------



## BitfeNicks

So weird. Just last week I called my local Microcenter (St. Louis/Brentwood MO) and the guy told me, quote "We will not be carrying that case" when I asked him when stock was expected for the Prodigy. Damn liar. I'LL KILL THE S.O.B. j/k


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitfeNicks*
> 
> So weird. Just last week I called my local Microcenter (St. Louis/Brentwood MO) and the guy told me, quote "We will not be carrying that case" when I asked him when stock was expected for the Prodigy. Damn liar. I'LL KILL THE S.O.B. j/k


Not every staff is informed of these decisions. No concrete ETA, but it's coming.


----------



## eqwoody

I wish I could find these in the US right now. Frys doesn't stock BF and there are no local shops that I know in Portland, Or.


----------



## Kokin

I wish Fry's carried Bitfenix. I work there, so I could get dibs and possibly discount for it.









Thanks for the info about Microcenter. I will call them often to ask about when it comes.


----------



## Dilyn

I want Newegg to ship it. Now.
NOW.

Might also help if they actually charged my account for the pre-order. I'm sick of seeing all this money in my bank account and not being able to spend it


----------



## N10248

Took some better pictures of mine, I'll be replacing the H60 with a 212 Evo and putting 2x White LED fans at the top as intakes, the hard disk bay will come out and just have the SSD, I might even get one of them Silverstone Modular SFF PSUs when they come out, as 450W should be enough for a 3570K and 7970...




































































































I removed the USB3 ports and covered the holes with some white plastic...


----------



## longroadtrip

Looks great N10248! A nice, clean build!


----------



## motokill36

[/quote]

Looks Great









Mine is at work cant wait to build it .
Will have to find new PSU tho as Only have TX 950 and think its to big ?


----------



## WALSRU

Is that a Mac G5?









Jk, I really love your build.


----------



## Kokin

Super clean!


----------



## jaybaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N10248*


Does anyone know what would happen if N10248 mounted a rear 120/140mm exhaust and moved the H60 to the back? Would it have have enough clearance or would it hang too low? Could there be any maladaptive effects on air flow? The thing is, I kind of want to install a recon and that leaves any dual rads on the top out of the question, right?


----------



## longroadtrip

Not necessarily...you could easily cut the drive bay down to the proper size and a fan controller would easily fit...

Just cut down the drive bay bracket









There is plenty of room


----------



## WALSRU

^ That is an extremely helpful picture. I was thinking about sticking an NZXT Sentry controller right in front of the H100 when I get mine. Looks like it should work just fine, I'm not too afraid of getting out the dremel since I wasn't going to use the cage anyway.

I'm currently thinking about doing my top rad as intake then doing my front and rear fans as exhaust, any reason this wouldn't work?


----------



## longroadtrip

I'm doing the front and top as intake and the rear fan exhausting. I will have dual rads running, so fresh air intakes will be important. I am also putting dual 40mm fans on either side of the PSU exhausting out the back of the case. (have a dual hot swap bay going in on one side and the pump on the other)


----------



## Egameman

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Not necessarily...you could easily cut the drive bay down to the proper size and a fan controller would easily fit...
> Just cut down the drive bay bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of room






WHat rad are those ? and thickness?

and is the top mounted with fans on inside or outside there?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> WHat rad are those ? and thickness?
> and is the top mounted with fans on inside or outside there?


Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm and Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 140mm

I haven't mounted the fans in that photo..just the rads...


----------



## Shiveron

Looks like you should still have plenty of room to mount fans internally.


----------



## longroadtrip

there's enough room to do push/pull if a person wanted to...


----------



## phillyd

yeah youd be shocked as to how much room you have!


----------



## saber101

can wait to get this case, comes out on the 25th in Australia. Planning to watercool it, the only thing is i dont know were to put XSPC 5.25” Reservoir.


----------



## jaybaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I'm doing the front and top as intake and the rear fan exhausting. I will have dual rads running, so fresh air intakes will be important. I am also putting dual 40mm fans on either side of the PSU exhausting out the back of the case. (have a dual hot swap bay going in on one side and the pump on the other)


Nice! Thanks so so much for the illustration. Top and front acting as intake is exactly what I'm aiming for as well.


----------



## vAro

Hey everyone,

I finished my Prodigy build last Saturday. I want to share the best shots with you.












I really love this beautiful case. Thanks to BitFenix for doing a great job here!


----------



## Egameman

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vAro*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> I finished my Prodigy build last Saturday. I want to share the best shots with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love this beautiful case. Thanks to BitFenix for doing a great job here!






Really nice man, really really nice









Great work !


----------



## Egameman

Okey everyone.

I will be ordering thi as soon as it's availible here in Norway. WIll be returing my switch 810 and my 360 rad, and get a 60mm thick coolgate rad for the top, some cooling etc.

Should I buy the Asus boar or he asRock?

And would a 200mm rad in the front and the 240 in the rood cool down a 3570k and OC'ed 670 ?

I get water in my mouth everytime I see new builds of this little case :O !


----------



## vAro

Thanks man!

Well if you're building a watercooled system then you can choose between the ASRock and the ASUS board. I would recommend the ASUS board if you would like to use big tower-cooler because the board has the better socket-position.

I think your cooling-solution will be just fine in the Prodigy.

Do you know when it will be available in Norway? Hope you don't have to wait much longer...!


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Okey everyone.
> I will be ordering thi as soon as it's availible here in Norway. WIll be returing my switch 810 and my 360 rad, and get a 60mm thick coolgate rad for the top, some cooling etc.
> Should I buy the Asus boar or he asRock?
> And would a 200mm rad in the front and the 240 in the rood cool down a 3570k and OC'ed 670 ?
> I get water in my mouth everytime I see new builds of this little case :O !


with a 60mm rad, I don't think you can fit a 200mm rad in the front, unless the fans for the 240mm is on the top of the case.


----------



## Egameman

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vAro*
> 
> Thanks man!
> Well if you're building a watercooled system then you can choose between the ASRock and the ASUS board. I would recommend the ASUS board if you would like to use big tower-cooler because the board has the better socket-position.
> I think your cooling-solution will be just fine in the Prodigy.
> Do you know when it will be available in Norway? Hope you don't have to wait much longer...!






It will be the asus board i think, but just because I've never had anything else than asus and MSi, so I know it's gonna be good.

I will not be using anything else but water cooling, and a 140mm fan in the back.

I don't know, eally just ONE shop I KNOW will get it in stock within 2 weeks, but it's NP, I dont get money before that anyway.. Been working overtime at work to afford this ( student and family man )







.

[email protected]

Ok, I ill probably mount the fans outside exhausting then







. This will be my main rig. So I hope it's gonna be good. DOn't have a lot of money, but wil do my best to get this the ultimate itx gaming rig.


----------



## Egameman

OH, and guys, will I get room for a d5 with pump mounted tank, between the 200 phobya rad with fan, and the MB rack, or whatever it's called ?


----------



## johnnyw

Hey guys.

Just ordered this case but didint really think all things thru proberly and now i have bit problem with psu which is far too big ( seriously didint even popped to my mind that the thing is so large )









Any suggestions of easy DIY things that could do to mount my oversized psu ? Wouldnt really want to cut the case as i will be chaging psu soon and it would be kinda useless then, just would want to get comp running till new psu arrives sometime in next few weeks.

Current PSU is Superflower Golden Green modular 800w which is 180mm long ( NZXT Hale 90 series are same units, just rebranded by nzxt )


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Just ordered this case but didint really think all things thru proberly and now i have bit problem with psu which is far too big ( seriously didint evne popped to my mind that the thing is so large )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions of easy DIY things that could do to mount my oversized psu ? Wouldnt really want to cut the case as i will be chaging psu soon and it would be kinda useless then, just would want to get comp running till new psu arrives sometime in next few weeks.
> Current PSU is Superflower Golden Green modular 800w which is 180mm long ( NZXT Hale 90 series are same units, just rebranded by nzxt )


Grab a bunch of unused motherboard stand offs, daisy chain them, and use them as little "buffers" before you screw in the psu bracket.


----------



## saber101

question can this fit a micro atx or just mini itx.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saber101*
> 
> question can this fit a micro atx or just mini itx.


http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/chassis/prodigy/


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Grab a bunch of unused motherboard stand offs, daisy chain them, and use them as little "buffers" before you screw in the psu bracket.


Im not sure if understanded corretly but did you mean that use like 2-3 stand offs in a row? That was my first thought too. but it wont work as threads inside stand off are different on the part that is usually screwed to mb plate.

Tried to find Lian Li PSU extender but seems like its not sold in Finland


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Im not sure if understanded corretly but did you mean that use like 2-3 stand offs in a row? That was my first thought too. but it wont work as threads inside stand off are different on the part that is usually screwed to mb plate.
> Tried to find Lian Li PSU extender but seems like its not sold in Finland


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vAro*
> 
> 
> I really love this beautiful case. Thanks to BitFenix for doing a great job here!


Link to that LCD you've got on the front? I'm thinking of putting something similar in that spot.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*


Ye thats exatly what i thought but wont work with these stands i have









Or does Prodigy have some extra stands with it? I havetn still got the case, its still in local post office till i i pick it up tomorrow


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Link to that LCD you've got on the front? I'm thinking of putting something similar in that spot.


Bitfenix Recon

Only place that has them in stock at the moment...


----------



## WALSRU

Hmmm not bad, I do like the white. I've been looking at this one but it's actually a blue display and I'm going with a green theme. I don't need a fan controller as I'm going with 2 <20dba fans and very quiet push/pull on the H100.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vAro*


That's one of the sharpest, cleanest air-cooled rigs I've seen in a long time. Awesome job!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vAro*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> I finished my Prodigy build last Saturday. I want to share the best shots with you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love this beautiful case. Thanks to BitFenix for doing a great job here!


Beautiful work!







Is that the Samuel 17 cooler? How do you like the Recon? Been thinking about using one of those myself...


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## vAro

Thanks to all for the kind words! 

@longroadtrip: Yes, it's the Samuel 17. I like the Recon. It has the SoftTouch surface. The touchscreen works just fine. But don't expect touchcontrols of a smartphone. ^^ And be sure to turn off the touchsounds.. I hate that beeep!

I haven't installed the software, just configured the fans via the touchscreen. Maybe the software allows me to adjust the fandspeed a bit more precisely.


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## longroadtrip

^^^







Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## phillyd

lol you stole my thoughts








but ya post pics


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## WALSRU

Man that is REALLY tempting . . .


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzzz*
> 
> how do i delete a post that I posted twice by mistake?


just edit it and put oops double post or something. nobody really cares


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzzz*
> 
> Is there anything special I have to do to be part of this Prodigy Group besides getting a pic on here (that I will eventually try to do) ? I just joined this forum yesterday.
> zzzz


How to enter
just post with the following
ADD ME (bold included, so I do not have to worry about missing one)
Picture of your case/build (this rule will be suspended for preorders, since it isn't out yet)
Color (if preordered, or painted)
Link to build log (if you have one and wish to have it in the list)

I'm not even part of this club, but I will be eventually!


----------



## Egameman

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> 
> The case was taken to LANcouver 2012.
> *Photo Courtesy of FutureLooks.






Is this push pull ?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Is this push pull ?


It looks like it since if the radiator was all the way on top, you wouldn't see it or barely at all.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzzz*
> 
> It happened, I don't have a camera at the moment. My family and I was recently robbed of all our belongings while we had everything in a storage locker. So buying a new camera will have to be later. Anyways, I wanted to share this info I just got from Thomas, the BitFenix rep in Taiwan that I have been talking to. I told him that many people have been asking me here where and how I got my case so fast. He replied-
> In case anyone is interested in the Prodigy case, here is some info I just got in email from the BitFenix rep in Taiwan-
> If you see any Canadians asking for stock&#8230; Here you go: J
> White: http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX39721
> Black: http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX39720
> ============================================
> I live in the USA, but I ordered my case from NCIX.com in Canada.
> zzzz


Doesn't look like Memory Express will ship to the US...









....ten thousand internet points to the first person that can cite a US store with Prodigies in stock!


----------



## Zerosleep

I noticed you're putting the H60 near the front of the case. Would it be possible to put an H80 near the back of the case, just above the CPU -- blowing out the back? Are the tubes that rigid that I can't get creative with them? My goal is to still have a blu-ray burner in the case with an H80 (I know -- old fashioned).


----------



## randomnerd865

Just completed my extra parts build in the prodigy that finally came today, just polishing off some finishing touches pics coming soon


----------



## Kokin

Would you guys recommend an EX240 or a RX240 on top? It will be in push/pull with 2150RPM GTs. If the RX is good enough, I might keep my lower hard drive cage and put my D5+Pump top res on top of that cage.

As for the 5.25" bay res, I plan to cut it up just to use with a fan controller.

===================================================================================================================================================

If you live in Taiwan or China and you're willing to spend a bit more (~$94) before shipping, here is a site similar to ebay in Asia:

http://search8.taobao.com/search?q=prodigy&commend=all&ssid=s5-e&pid=mm_14507416_2297358_8935934


----------



## randomnerd865

Well, here she is at the moment all this was built with extra parts I had sitting around. So far it's a little beast. I love the case and I love noctua fans, hence the naming of the rig "Noctua's Prodigy" but enough talking here are the crappy phone pics...

All her glory









Noctua's everywhere all with ultra low noise adapters on.. if it didn't have a light i'd never know it was on. Cable tidying wasn't as bad as I thought, but then again i had almost nothing to hide.

Currently trying to figure out a cooling solution for a 6850 I have sitting around.. It has the HIS lawnmower cooling on it now.. I Needz Moar quiet!!!


----------



## HuwSharpe

Before I start my rant let me say that I do in fact like the case, however as with most cases I question of the design aspects.

1. Why does the Prodigy in black have a fully vented front panel whereas the white one is solid? This makes front mounting a radiator or any fan(s) in a white one is pointless due to barely any room to breathe. Also why do the mounting holes not line up for a 230mm fan or the two 200mm fans I own, granted all 3 fans are not made by Bitfenix but one would have expected the holes to be universal.

2. Could the power switch not have been installed on the top somewhere? With the power switch on the right side and the vent for the GPU on the left, the case cannot be positioned close to anything else. Top mounting it would also enable neater organisation of the wiring.

3. On some cases they now put an extra PCI slots in for installing things like PCI fan controllers, light switching panels and so on, why didn't they put one of these extra slots on the opposite side to the GPU slots, there is certainly space for such and given the lack of space for extras it would have been a great addition.

4. Why restrict the PSU length so much? Anyone can see there are many other options for mounting hard drives which would have allowed the PSU case to be longer.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Before I start my rant let me say that I do in fact like the case, however as with most cases I question of the design aspects.
> 1. Why does the Prodigy in black have a fully vented front panel whereas the white one is solid? This makes front mounting a radiator or any fan(s) in a white one is pointless due to barely any room to breathe. Also why do the mounting holes not line up for a 230mm fan or the two 200mm fans I own, granted all 3 fans are not made by Bitfenix but one would have expected the holes to be universal.
> 2. Could the power switch not have been installed on the top somewhere? With the power switch on the right side and the vent for the GPU on the left, the case cannot be positioned close to anything else. Top mounting it would also enable neater organisation of the wiring.
> 3. On some cases they now put an extra PCI slots in for installing things like PCI fan controllers, light switching panels and so on, why didn't they put one of these extra slots on the opposite side to the GPU slots, there is certainly space for such and given the lack of space for extras it would have been a great addition.
> 4. Why restrict the PSU length so much? Anyone can see there are many other options for mounting hard drives which would have allowed the PSU case to be longer.


All valid points I myself discovered after building in it today, but damn its looks and portability cannot be beaten.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Currently trying to figure out a cooling solution for a 6850 I have sitting around.. It has the HIS lawnmower cooling on it now.. I Needz Moar quiet!!!


Nice build!









The only way you'll get a quiet GPU is if you get aftermarket heatsinks or go watercooling.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Before I start my rant let me say that I do in fact like the case, however as with most cases I question of the design aspects.
> 1. Why does the Prodigy in black have a fully vented front panel whereas the white one is solid? This makes front mounting a radiator or any fan(s) in a white one is pointless due to barely any room to breathe. Also why do the mounting holes not line up for a 230mm fan or the two 200mm fans I own, granted all 3 fans are not made by Bitfenix but one would have expected the holes to be universal.
> 2. Could the power switch not have been installed on the top somewhere? With the power switch on the right side and the vent for the GPU on the left, the case cannot be positioned close to anything else. Top mounting it would also enable neater organisation of the wiring.
> 3. On some cases they now put an extra PCI slots in for installing things like PCI fan controllers, light switching panels and so on, why didn't they put one of these extra slots on the opposite side to the GPU slots, there is certainly space for such and given the lack of space for extras it would have been a great addition.
> 4. Why restrict the PSU length so much? Anyone can see there are many other options for mounting hard drives which would have allowed the PSU case to be longer.


1) One of the main reasons why I'm sticking with black.

2) Very valid point and it is something they should change in future revisions.

3) This is something you can mod on your own, but it could be convenient.

4) It will fit most standard sized PSUs. I don't see why you would need a longer 1000W PSU to fit in there, especially for an ITX build. There's already several people who have cut through the PSU cage to better allow modular cables to go through, but it's an easy mod. I plan to do this as well.


----------



## johnnyw

Got mine and putted it together today. Didint bother to route cables better as will change psu anwyay in few weeks.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Before I start my rant let me say that I do in fact like the case, however as with most cases I question of the design aspects.
> *1. Why does the Prodigy in black have a fully vented front panel whereas the white one is solid?* This makes front mounting a radiator or any fan(s) in a white one is pointless due to barely any room to breathe. Also why do the mounting holes not line up for a 230mm fan or the two 200mm fans I own, granted all 3 fans are not made by Bitfenix but one would have expected the holes to be universal.
> 2. Could the power switch not have been installed on the top somewhere? With the power switch on the right side and the vent for the GPU on the left, the case cannot be positioned close to anything else. Top mounting it would also enable neater organisation of the wiring.
> 3. On some cases they now put an extra PCI slots in for installing things like PCI fan controllers, light switching panels and so on, why didn't they put one of these extra slots on the opposite side to the GPU slots, there is certainly space for such and given the lack of space for extras it would have been a great addition.
> 4. Why restrict the PSU length so much? Anyone can see there are many other options for mounting hard drives which would have allowed the PSU case to be longer.


What... did not know this. May have to go with black instead of white now. The rest are very valid points. Like 1 cm wider, and 1 cm longer with the power button on front or top would have made this case perfect, but they're minor details in the big picture that is the looks and portability of this little fella.


----------



## Kokin

There's always the option of modding them to be mounted on the front somewhere.


----------



## Shiveron

Yeah that's true but then comes the task of also finding something to do with the spot they currently are, and it's not exactly an attractive spot for a window. Not such a big deal to me personally since I hardly use the front of my case (the back is turned towards me), but I honestly think the case could use just 1 cm length/width. That's all you'd need for that extra pci bracket (fan controller or what have you), and just a touch more room for a psu without the need to mod.

Just got my Seasonic X-750 last night courtesy of that newegg sale on it a few days ago (120 dollars was a friggen steal







). It's a beautiful unit. Really hope I won't have to do any modding to get it to fit though.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Yeah that's true but then comes the task of also finding something to do with the spot they currently are, and it's not exactly an attractive spot for a window. Not such a big deal to me personally since I hardly use the front of my case (the back is turned towards me), but I honestly think the case could use just 1 cm length/width. That's all you'd need for that extra pci bracket (fan controller or what have you), and just a touch more room for a psu without the need to mod.
> Just got my Seasonic X-750 last night courtesy of that newegg sale on it a few days ago (120 dollars was a friggen steal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). It's a beautiful unit. Really hope I won't have to do any modding to get it to fit though.


I just got mine today as well. It really is a wonderful unit. My main reason to buy it was that the fan will never turn on with any Prodigy build (aside from dual GPUs) and my goal is for silent watercooling. I still can't believe it was only $120.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> What... did not know this. May have to go with black instead of white now.


I too did not find this out until mine arrived, shocking it isn't mentioned in any review i have watched or read. With the white version the fan is literally 2mm away from a solid plastic wall, meaning it's pretty much pointless from a cooling prospective. My only hope is that Bitfenix will sell some extras, such as a vented white front panel, windowed side panels, and/or full side panels should you wish to remove the handles.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I just got mine today as well. It really is a wonderful unit. My main reason to buy it was that the fan will never turn on with any Prodigy build (aside from dual GPUs) and my goal is for silent watercooling. I still can't believe it was only $120.


I actually didn't even know the it ran fanless until i got it today and opened it up and it had that little ribbon around it. Pleasant surprise. And yeah, was 120 i didn't necessarily have that day but dammit I couldn't pass that up. I was planning on ordering an HX650 a few days later anyways and it would have cost me more than this unit and been a lower grade (albeit still pretty high grade ofc.) Love me some newegg.

Btw, speaking of newegg, the black prodigy has had it's pre-order button turned back on on the egg with a release date of 7/24.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345016


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> I actually didn't even know the it ran fanless until i got it today and opened it up and it had that little ribbon around it. Pleasant surprise. And yeah, was 120 i didn't necessarily have that day but dammit I couldn't pass that up. I was planning on ordering an HX650 a few days later anyways and it would have cost me more than this unit and been a lower grade (albeit still pretty high grade ofc.) Love me some newegg.
> Btw, speaking of newegg, the black prodigy has had it's pre-order button turned back on on the egg with a release date of 7/24.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345016


Would it ship on 7/24 if we pre-order now or would it be at a later date? If Microcenter comes out with them, at least I could save a bit on shipping and have immediate satisfaction.


----------



## Dilyn

Seasonic master race









For whoever mentioned that the white version does not have a ventilated front and it wasn't made apparent in any reviews, I must ask you what reviews you read and watched because from everything I've seen, it has been quite obvious that the front was not as well ventilated. If you just compare the front facing pictures of the black and the white you can tell, and I believe I've seen at least three videos about the case that either mention this fact or that have positioned the piece in such a way that I noticed it.


----------



## Shiveron

Idk i'm assuming it should ship on the 24th but i'm with you in hoping MC get's the case soon. I'm itching for a trip down to MC and maybe even a trip to IKEA (coz everyone loves IKEA)

They're both just a tad too far for me to go to unless I have something im wanting to buy there. Lot's of city traffic to deal with. Yuck.

Edit: I'ma fire off an email to MC see if I can't fish out a release date.


----------



## motokill36

Yes it turned up











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Idk i'm assuming it should ship on the 24th but i'm with you in hoping MC get's the case soon. I'm itching for a trip down to MC and maybe even a trip to IKEA (coz everyone loves IKEA)
> They're both just a tad too far for me to go to unless I have something im wanting to buy there. Lot's of city traffic to deal with. Yuck.
> Edit: I'ma fire off an email to MC see if I can't fish out a release date.


Let me know if you do! IKEA sounds fun, I always enjoy my time there, especially when I eat their yummy, but cheap food.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Yes it turned up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I'm so jelly.


----------



## Kokin

I just chatted with a Newegg CS rep and she said it's not guaranteed to ship on the 24th, they will only ship once it has come from the manufacturer and I'm assuming they will fulfill all the previous pre-orders first. I'll probably just wait for Microcenter since it's about 10~15 mins away.


----------



## Bill Owen

Great Club idea, I've been getting inquiries left and right about creating new products exclusively for the Prodigy....I may also be modding 3 Prodigy cases for PAX in August, so I'll try to drop in this thread to follow your discussion when my busy schedule allows it.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I just chatted with a Newegg CS rep and she said it's not guaranteed to ship on the 24th, they will only ship once it has come from the manufacturer and I'm assuming they will fulfill all the previous pre-orders first. I'll probably just wait for Microcenter since it's about 10~15 mins away.


Which means I'll be getting mine before some of you! Yes!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*
> 
> Great Club idea, I've been getting inquiries left and right about creating new products exclusively for the Prodigy....I may also be modding 3 Prodigy cases for PAX in August, so I'll try to drop in this thread to follow your discussion when my busy schedule allows it.


The great Bill Owen is at it again.
I'm excited to see what you can do with this case.


----------



## motokill36

I'm so jelly.







[/quote]

Its cool
Just Orded Asrock board to go in it .


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Nice build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way you'll get a quiet GPU is if you get aftermarket heatsinks or go watercooling.


I'm looking at arctic cooling solutions but there just isn't enough room for their coolers and currently the build is to cheap to go all out custom loop like i want.


----------



## Zerosleep

I have a white one, but it's not solid. It's got the normal grill and the cover has the vented black trim. I just think it's a slow pull via those edges.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Yeah that's true but then comes the task of also finding something to do with the spot they currently are, and it's not exactly an attractive spot for a window.


If you could get a second left side panel it would solve that issue, as the side panels are identical and can used on either side, which means you can actually mound the side panel with the switches on the left if you chose.


----------



## Egameman

I've asked similar queston before, but I need to ask on some opinions and escpacially for you guy who got the case.

I need to cool a 670 or 680, and a 3570 K.

so..

opt 1:240x30 in the roof, 200mm rad in front.

opt2:240x60 rad in top , 120/140( either 30,45 or 60mm thick) in the front

opt3: just 240 x60 ra in top and a 230 fan in front.

opt4: h100 and let the 670/680 just run with the stock cooler

I'm ready to click the buy button here guys


----------



## motokill36

Hi all
Just been looking at room available.
Its a bit smaller than my TJ07 LOL


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vAro*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> I finished my Prodigy build last Saturday. I want to share the best shots with you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love this beautiful case. Thanks to BitFenix for doing a great job here!


added, very nice! I like this one a lot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Well, here she is at the moment all this was built with extra parts I had sitting around. So far it's a little beast. I love the case and I love noctua fans, hence the naming of the rig "Noctua's Prodigy" but enough talking here are the crappy phone pics...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All her glory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noctua's everywhere all with ultra low noise adapters on.. if it didn't have a light i'd never know it was on. Cable tidying wasn't as bad as I thought, but then again i had almost nothing to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently trying to figure out a cooling solution for a 6850 I have sitting around.. It has the HIS lawnmower cooling on it now.. I Needz Moar quiet!!!


added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Got mine and *put* it together today. Didint bother to route cables better as will change psu anwyay in few weeks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


added








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Hi all
> Just been looking at room available.
> Its a bit smaller than my TJ07 LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


added, very nice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> I have a white one, but it's not solid. It's got the normal grill and the cover has the vented black trim. I just think it's a slow pull via those edges.


Added, post some pics


----------



## Shiveron

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345017

White prodigy is back in stock


----------



## Dilyn

I just got an order confirmation from Newegg


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> I just got an order confirmation from Newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to see it! You were the one who gave me the idea to go with the ASRock mobo
Click to expand...

Ah dude that board has been sitting in the Newegg box in the middle of my floor for two weeks waiting for its new home to get here









Only thing I need now is to finish sleeving all of these cables... Been two years, I think I should finish them


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> Ah dude that board has been sitting in the Newegg box in the middle of my floor for two weeks waiting for its new home to get here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I need now is to finish sleeving all of these cables... Been two years, I think I should finish them


I might get the Hive I'm going to buy tomorrow sleeved for this build, but I wont sleeve it, too difficult for my unfocused/uncoordinated self. Getting my strider sleeved is crazy expensive tho too. Skitz is giving me an insane deal too, but its still a lot more than id like.
in the meantime that Hive is gonna power the switchbox until i get my strider cables back sleeved


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345017
> White prodigy is back in stock


Ten thousand internet points to you! (+rep)

As soon as I saw this, I literally rushed downstairs and had it ordered in about 3 minutes. So pumped.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345017
> White prodigy is back in stock
> 
> 
> 
> Ten thousand internet points to you! (+rep)
> 
> As soon as I saw this, I literally rushed downstairs and had it ordered in about 3 minutes. So pumped.
Click to expand...

what color? I'll add you


----------



## theamdman

I need some one to look over my rig plans they are in my sig. "den lilla en"


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what color? I'll add you


White


----------



## longroadtrip

So many new members of the club!







Congratulations on your cases...can't wait to see some photos of the builds...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theamdman*
> 
> I need some one to look over my rig plans they are in my sig. "den lilla en"


looks good, I would get either the Phanteks cooler or a Xigmatek DK. and I would get the 3570k, you'll be able to clock to 4.2GHz on it. at least push your 2500k OC to 4.6+ but if you arent gonna oc hard, go 3570k
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> White


added








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> So many new members of the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your cases...can't wait to see some photos of the builds...


i know, and i cant wait to build mine!


----------



## randomnerd865

Update on my rig, Got the 6850 installed and overclocked and I solved the noise issue by downloading afterburner and turning the fan to 30%. Still getting decent temps and almost silent







Still saving for passive cpu cooler, passive psu, and sapphires passive 7770 considering a fanless prodigy for dead silence


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Update on my rig, Got the 6850 installed and overclocked and I solved the noise issue by downloading afterburner and turning the fan to 30%. Still getting decent temps and almost silent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still saving for passive cpu cooler, passive psu, and sapphires passive 7770 considering a fanless prodigy for dead silence


might i suggest a single 230mm fan in the front at like 200 RPM?


----------



## jackofhearts495

Hey guys, I have a few modding questions before my Prodigy gets here. What do you guys think is the best (and cheapest, preferably) way to paint the chassis? I've seen people use spray-paint, among other things. I've also seen people have them powder coated, or just buy a home powder-coating kit.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a few modding questions before my Prodigy gets here. What do you guys think is the best (and cheapest, preferably) way to paint the chassis? I've seen people use spray-paint, among other things. I've also seen people have them powder coated, or just buy a home powder-coating kit.


you DONT powdercoat plastic in my experience.


----------



## Kokin

You could strip the case of all the plastic and then powder coat the steel parts.

If you wanted to spray paint, you'll need both regular paint for the steel parts and another specifically for plastic (Krylon Fusion). You will want to use primer and possibly have a clear coat for protection after the main painting.

Gah, I like the white, but I still prefer the black....


----------



## theamdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> looks good, I would get either the Phanteks cooler or a Xigmatek DK. and I would get the 3570k, you'll be able to clock to 4.2GHz on it. at least push your 2500k OC to 4.6+ but if you arent gonna oc hard, go 3570k
> added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know, and i cant wait to build mine!


I was looking at the xiggy gaia, and that currently looks like a very viable option, cuz i cant mount a hyper 212+ on that board.

after this, i'm getting a cheap WC loop.


----------



## PFiddles

So, anyone else here trying to decide on cooling options?

I've not had much experience with specifics regarding fans/placement...

An H80 (cooling a 3570k), in push/pull as a rear intake, with 2x120 exhaust for the top, and 1 intake fan for the front.

Still not sure about the size of the front fan. I'm planning a 3TB HDD with a 256GB SSD, I was considering sacrificing both of the cages and putting a 230mm up front, but wasn't sure how best to hold those two drives in there in that scenario. What is the maximum fan-size that one could accommodate up front with the small HDD Cage, as well as possibly a Recon fan controller for the prospective fans.

Again, I'm not terribly well versed on fan-controllers and fan placement etc. so if anyone could offer further insight that'd be amazing.

Also, if anyone could offer recommendations from this list of fans that would also be well received


----------



## Kokin

^I would recommend having rear as exhaust and having it intake from the top as there is some form of dust filter at the top. If you don't care about dust buildup, then your proposed setup sounds good.

Are you going for quiet, performance or balanced with those fans? You'll get a lot of recommendations so try to input your specific needs. Static pressure is king when it comes to radiators, not CFM.


----------



## PFiddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> ^I would recommend having rear as exhaust and having it intake from the top as there is some form of dust filter at the top. If you don't care about dust buildup, then your proposed setup sounds good.
> Are you going for quiet, performance or balanced with those fans? You'll get a lot of recommendations so try to input your specific needs. Static pressure is king when it comes to radiators, not CFM.


Cheers for the input Kokin.

I would like to keep the dust in check as much as possible, so I'll give some thought to top/front as intake with rear as exhaust. My main followup query would be regarding the overtly positive pressure imposed by 2x120+1x(230 or 200 depending on space) as intake with only 1x120 (or would it count as 2x120, given push/pull) as exhaust? If static pressure is preferred over CFM with regard to the rad, would that much positive pressure be detrimental, or am I misinterpreting?

I'm aiming for somewhere between performance and balanced at this stage, using a 3570k, aiming for 4.4GHz, the famous Samsung 30nm RAM aiming for ~2200MHz and a 7970 aiming for 1100MHz.

I see you're using 2150RPM Gentle Typhoons, which I've heard naught but good reviews of, and was considering those as the main fans for my setup. I can only see the 1850RPM version in the list above, is there a dramatic difference between the two?
Also, would you happen to know if it would be worth replacing the stock H80 fans with aftermarket units?
Also, also, would you happen to know the biggest fan I could fit up front with that lower cage still inplace?

So many questions, so little time









Thanks again!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PissFiddles*
> 
> Cheers for the input Kokin.
> I would like to keep the dust in check as much as possible, so I'll give some thought to top/front as intake with rear as exhaust. My main followup query would be regarding the overtly positive pressure imposed by 2x120+1x(230 or 200 depending on space) as intake with only 1x120 (or would it count as 2x120, given push/pull) as exhaust? If static pressure is preferred over CFM with regard to the rad, would that much positive pressure be detrimental, or am I misinterpreting?
> I'm aiming for somewhere between performance and balanced at this stage, using a 3570k, aiming for 4.4GHz, the famous Samsung 30nm RAM aiming for ~2200MHz and a 7970 aiming for 1100MHz.
> I see you're using 2150RPM Gentle Typhoons, which I've heard naught but good reviews of, and was considering those as the main fans for my setup. I can only see the 1850RPM version in the list above, is there a dramatic difference between the two?
> Also, would you happen to know if it would be worth replacing the stock H80 fans with aftermarket units?
> Also, also, would you happen to know the biggest fan I could fit up front with that lower cage still inplace?
> So many questions, so little time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


I don't have the case yet, so I can't comment on the front fan. The Gentle Typhoons are well regarded for having good static pressure while having a lower/nice sound profile. The 2150RPM versions are only sold in Japan and we had a group buy here in OCN for them (first and only..







which took a year and is still on-going for the other half). There isn't a big difference with the 1850RPM (aka AP-15) fans and I would recommend the AP-15 or even AP-14 for the H80.

To clarify, positive pressure is good for keeping the dust out of your case and I recommend you have it set as that. The filers will reduce the intake's ability to create positive pressure, so your plan is fine as it is. Static pressure is the "push" created by the air from your fans. A fan with low static pressure, but high CFM does well when there are no restrictions after the fan, so it serves well as a case fan. However this fan would not push air through a radiator as effectively as a fan with higher static pressure (even if it has lower CFM).

I believe you'll reach those clocking goals very easily with little to no voltage bump on both the 3570K and 7970. I'm actually limited by my chip rather than my cooling system, so it seems like IB is really just for extreme overclocking (Dry Ice, Liquid Helium/Nitrogen).

I haven't been keeping up with the latest fans, so you may get better recommendations by others. For highly efficient budget fans, I would recommend the Yate Loon Medium speeds (High speed is too loud without a fan controller or motherboard control), the AP14/15 if you want good sound profile and performance.


----------



## Shiveron

The new Zalman SF3 fan's are pretty solid as well. Low decibel rating, really good static pressure, and they look fantastic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a few modding questions before my Prodigy gets here. What do you guys think is the best (and cheapest, preferably) way to paint the chassis? I've seen people use spray-paint, among other things. I've also seen people have them powder coated, or just buy a home powder-coating kit.


Powder coating involves electrically charging the metal so that the powder is magnetized to it (in a way) then placing the metal pieces in a giant kiln for like 10-15 minutes at 200*C (400*F). I don't think you'd really want to put plastic in there ;P. Also, there's no such thing as a home powder coating kit.

Also, just noticed, on the white prodigy page on newegg (Which IS BACK IN STOCK if you're still looking), says "In stock. Limit 50 per customer." Either they over-ordered white cases or by some freak accident a white case is actually less popular than black for once. Or so it seems the recent trend has been.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345017


----------



## johnnyw

Few more pics





Which psu you guys would suggest at range of 650-750w if Corsair AX series are out of options?


----------



## Dilyn

Seasonic X650 or X750 because they are seriously the most amazing things ever.


----------



## longroadtrip

Johnny..I'm a fan of the Silverstone Striders...Easiest to sleeve and great performance


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> Seasonic X650 or X750 because they are seriously the most amazing things ever.


Well internally those are same as AX series corsairs so it will leave those out of count too. I had AX750 in past and had to rma it twice, two first units had really bad coil whine so wont go to that route and try my luck anymore.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Johnny..I'm a fan of the Silverstone Striders...Easiest to sleeve and great performance


Which model you mean particularly? There is a lot of different strider models and "evolution" ones atleast are far too long just like my current psu.


----------



## longroadtrip

Only difference between the evolution and the strider gold is the fan they used...I usually go with the ST75F-P or the SST-ST75F-G...major difference is the silver and gold ratings and the fans. I almost always swap the fan out, so I never worry about that. Both are great PSUs...

I'm using the ST75F-P in my current prodigy builds...


----------



## Vuashke

dont forget the awesome dust filter


----------



## longroadtrip

Oh yeah...did forget about that...good thing the prodigy has it's own filter!


----------



## Vuashke

haha yeah, maybe you cant strap the spare one over the side panel holes for graphics card ventilation?


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Only difference between the evolution and the strider gold is the fan they used...I usually go with the ST75F-P or the SST-ST75F-G...major difference is the silver and gold ratings and the fans. I almost always swap the fan out, so I never worry about that. Both are great PSUs...
> I'm using the ST75F-P in my current prodigy builds...


Hmm that strider plus seems to be ok unit and fully modular is always positive point so likely go with that. Thx for suggestion


----------



## longroadtrip

They make a short cable kit for it too! PP05 Short Cable Kit..perfect for the Prodigy...









(you can find the cable kit cheaper at many other sites too...)


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> They make a short cable kit for it too! PP05 Short Cable Kit..perfect for the Prodigy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you can find the cable kit cheaper at many other sites too...)


Sadly i dont think i will be able to get that as i live in Finland. It would get far too expensive to order those cables like from US. Anyway one more question, how flexible are those cables at psu:s end? When i had AX750 those were nightmare to work with when cables at psu:s end wasnt flexing at all, just almost rock solid.


----------



## longroadtrip

Here you go...Euro supplier

As far as the cables, I sleeve my PSU, so my cables are pretty stiff. They use a good quality wire and they don't have a bunch of capacitors or anything on them, so they are generally fairly flexible. I do like their cables over the Corsair cables...


----------



## WALSRU

DAAANNGGG IT

Need a quick opinion. I have all my parts ready to go and am still waiting for the black prodigy on Newegg pre-order. I originally wanted the white but switched over when I thought I missed out on all the stock. Also I really prefer the mesh front on the black version. Should I just order the white and have it overnighted to start my build tomorrow, is there anyway to remove the lame front panel? Or should I just hold off and have the black one get here while I'm on vacation and build it when I get back?

Might help push me one way or the other.


----------



## longroadtrip

The white really isn't lacking in airflow...if it really bothers you, there are things that can be done to increase the front airflow slightly, but it is unnecessary...I say get what you want, it's a personal choice and performance-wise, they are very similar...


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Sadly i dont think i will be able to get that as i live in Finland. It would get far too expensive to order those cables like from US. Anyway one more question, how flexible are those cables at psu:s end? When i had AX750 those were nightmare to work with when cables at psu:s end wasnt flexing at all, just almost rock solid.


Ok thanks.

I think i still need to think a bit tho before i purchase it, just taked a look of few reviews and seems like silvertone has cut corners slightly with strider plus series and used cheapo teapo caps at secondary side, cant say that have heard anything but bad from those capacitors..


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> you DONT powdercoat plastic in my experience.


Yeah, I know -- I meant as far as painting the (steel) chassis went.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> Seasonic X650 or X750 because they are seriously the most amazing things ever.


Are they easy to sleeve?


----------



## WALSRU

Appreciate the advice, I ordered the white one. I'll be building tomorrow.


----------



## Egameman

I try again

I've asked similar queston before, but I need to ask on some opinions and escpacially for you guy who got the case.

I need to cool a 670 or 680, and a 3570 K.

so..

opt 1:240x30 in the roof, 200mm rad in front.

opt2:240x60 rad in top , 120/140( either 30,45 or 60mm thick) in the front

opt3: just 240 x60 ra in top and a 230 fan in front.

opt4: h100 and let the 670/680 just run with the stock cooler


----------



## longroadtrip

I'm cooling a 3770k and a 6970...(will be upgrading the GPU later this year.) I went with 240 (45mm) in the top and a 140 (45mm) in the front...


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> I try again
> I've asked similar queston before, but I need to ask on some opinions and escpacially for you guy who got the case.
> I need to cool a 670 or 680, and a 3570 K.
> so..
> opt 1:240x30 in the roof, 200mm rad in front.
> opt2:240x60 rad in top , 120/140( either 30,45 or 60mm thick) in the front
> opt3: just 240 x60 ra in top and a 230 fan in front.
> opt4: h100 and let the 670/680 just run with the stock cooler


Yes this is my Thinking at the moment just can't make my mind up at this point .
was thinking 240/45mm in top and 140/36mm in front on a 2500K and GTX580


----------



## WALSRU

I'm going the H100 and 670 DC2 method because I'm a lazy noob


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'm going the H100 and 670 DC2 method because I'm a lazy noob











sounds good
i have windforce gtx580 so its not loud may just water the cpu with 240 in roof


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> might i suggest a single 230mm fan in the front at like 200 RPM?


I understand why your suggesting this, but I think the low power of this rig overall will be well within the safe temp range at full load. And adding a fan wouldn't make it fanless







and trust me if something is spinning or moving air in my rig I can hear it.


----------



## Kokin

Newegg is sold out on the white Prodigy again. I'm still waiting for black.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> I try again
> I've asked similar queston before, but I need to ask on some opinions and escpacially for you guy who got the case.
> I need to cool a 670 or 680, and a 3570 K.
> so..
> opt 1:240x30 in the roof, 200mm rad in front.
> opt2:240x60 rad in top , 120/140( either 30,45 or 60mm thick) in the front
> opt3: just 240 x60 ra in top and a 230 fan in front.
> opt4: h100 and let the 670/680 just run with the stock cooler


I have a 3570K and I'll be getting my 7950 tomorrow.

My plan is to put a RX240 on top and an EX/RX120 (whatever I can get or will fit) on the front. I get to keep my lower hard drive cage and that should let me put my pump/res on top of that. Loop order for me would be: Res>pump>cpu>gpu>rad1>rad2>res


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Newegg is sold out on the white Prodigy again. I'm still waiting for black.


This morning I saw that thing come in stock, bailed on my black pre-order, and paid 50 bones to get the White one overnighted. lol


----------



## xbournex

EVGA just leaked something ITX. Interested?


----------



## WALSRU

They sort of missed the boat imo. I like having choice but I think most people currently in the market are doing their builds NOW and then it'll slow down to a trickle. Unless some other company drops a hot ITX case.

my 2 cents

The black is nice, but that's why I have an ASRock on the way.


----------



## xbournex

The boat hasn't left. People are still boarding.


----------



## WALSRU

My Newegg components were on the way Tuesday so I'm probably just speaking for myself as a very compulsive buyer. Also I had some insurance money burning a hole in my pocket to replace my wrecked rig.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> The boat hasn't left. People are still boarding.


Good to see them finally jumping on board! Good looking board, I like the error code display. Nice simple board..although I'm unsure on some of the connector placements, could be a cabling nightmare..


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Newegg is sold out on the white Prodigy again. I'm still waiting for black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 3570K and I'll be getting my 7950 tomorrow.
> My plan is to put a RX240 on top and an EX/RX120 (whatever I can get or will fit) on the front. I get to keep my lower hard drive cage and that should let me put my pump/res on top of that. Loop order for me would be: Res>pump>cpu>gpu>rad1>rad2>res


Not sure im going to have room if i keep lower hard drive bay as i have overkill lol D5 its massive in case lol


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> 
> EVGA just leaked something ITX. Interested?


Hell yeah. I just got the rest of my parts today and now all I need is a mobo. If this is coming out soonish, I may wait a little while for it. Love EVGA boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Good to see them finally jumping on board! Good looking board, I like the error code display. Nice simple board..although I'm unsure on some of the connector placements, could be a cabling nightmare..


The only problem I see is the sideways sata ports. Which really aren't a problem. Wayyyy better than the ASRock's stupid wifi card and 8-pin power placement.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> you DONT powdercoat plastic in my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know -- I meant as far as painting the (steel) chassis went.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> Seasonic X650 or X750 because they are seriously the most amazing things ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they easy to sleeve?
Click to expand...

Well, I'm having issues, but that's mainly because I don't really have a pin remover tool. Plus, I'm stupid









But it's fully modular which makes it a lot easier to fully sleeve each of the cables.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> 
> EVGA just leaked something ITX. Interested?


looks nice but I despise EVGA for a reason unknown to myself
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> The only problem I see is the sideways sata ports. Which really aren't a problem. Wayyyy better than the ASRock's stupid wifi card and 8-pin power placement.


think about how you would place the sata cables. you have to go OVER your RAM. The 8 pin goes over free space and the Wifi card isnt going to be an issue.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Hell yeah. I just got the rest of my parts today and now all I need is a mobo. If this is coming out soonish, I may wait a little while for it. Love EVGA boards.
> The only problem I see is the sideways sata ports. Which really aren't a problem. Wayyyy better than the ASRock's stupid wifi card and 8-pin power placement.


Look at the placement of the front panel header..has to cross the case. All of the USB will also..ASRock's isn't perfect either. I actually do like the basic layout of the EVGA board over the ASRock...The thing I really like about it is the CPU placement...no interference with the VGA with big coolers...


----------



## Ezekiel11

Hi gentlemen,

I'm a long time lurker, I had a question for you guys since you're all very knowledgeable.

Do you think I could fit the following into this case?

CPU Cooler : Noctua NH-D14

PSU : SeaSonic USA X650 Gold (160.02 millimeters)

CPU : i5-3570k

SSD : Samsung 830 Series 256 GB

MEMORY : 4 x 4 GB Samsung ddr3 1600 low profile ram

MOBO : Asus Maximus V Gene z77 Micro ATX

OPTICAL : ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner

GPU : Geforce GTX 680

I would be grateful for any feedback, however large or small.


----------



## longroadtrip

No..this case is mITX only and won't hold a mATX mobo


----------



## Ezekiel11

Ok, thank you for your help, good luck with all your builds!


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Look at the placement of the front panel header..has to cross the case. All of the USB will also..ASRock's isn't perfect either. I actually do like the basic layout of the EVGA board over the ASRock...The thing I really like about it is the CPU placement...no interference with the VGA with big coolers...


This does depend on what case you use.


----------



## longroadtrip

I figured that since I was in the Prodigy thread, It would be dealing with this case..


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I figured that since I was in the Prodigy thread, It would be dealing with this case..


True. But so far, I believe all the boards I've come across on the Z77 platform, ITX have the USB in that location. I believe it has to be close to the southbridge, which is why you can't put it up top. same with the front panel header. I really want to see this board up close


----------



## longroadtrip

Me too..We're discussing it over on another site..I really like the cooler style and color, the simplicity of the board, cpu placement...for the most part, there are only a couple tiny nitpick things I don't like (that like you said, are common among all Z77 boards)..Definitely gonna pick one up to play with...


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*


*Suggestion*

Perhaps Bitfenix could supply spacers for larger PSUs in the near future????








That would be super dope and im not thinking of buying this instead of the Shinobi XL for a future HTPC/Gamer rig.

I







Bitfenix


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Suggestion*
> 
> Perhaps Bitfenix could supply spacers for larger PSUs in the near future????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be super dope and im not thinking of buying this instead of the Shinobi XL for a future HTPC/Gamer rig.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitfenix
Click to expand...

a 30mm spacer for the case would be fine, I wouldnt mind having the psu hang out a bit to fit a bigger PSU and/or give the modular cables some space


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> a 30mm spacer for the case would be fine, I wouldnt mind having the psu hang out a bit to fit a bigger PSU and/or give the modular cables some space


i suppose you could go that route by visiting the local hardware store but it would be epic if Bitfenix could supply with even plastic ones.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> a 30mm spacer for the case would be fine, I wouldnt mind having the psu hang out a bit to fit a bigger PSU and/or give the modular cables some space
> 
> 
> 
> i suppose you could go that route by visiting the local hardware store but it would be epic if Bitfenix could supply with even plastic ones.
Click to expand...

yeah theres no reason that they couldnt do that or provide the option for a couple bucks.


----------



## xbournex

In the labs, but no concrete date for it yet.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> In the labs, but no concrete date for it yet.


score!!!!!!!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> In the labs, but no concrete date for it yet.


The company of the people. Right here.


----------



## PFiddles

Hey xbournex, just wondering if you know offhand the largest sized fan that can fit in the front if one were to be using a fan controller (such as the Recon for example) as well as the lower HDD cage?

I was hoping to get a Spectre Pro 200mm in there, but I'm not too confident on sizing just yet.


----------



## xbournex

230mm Spectre Pro


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> 230mm Spectre Pro


Does that come stock? Or am I buying fans too?


----------



## PFiddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> 230mm Spectre Pro


Wow, so the 230mm will fit even with the lower cage as well as a fan controller? That's awesome!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Does that come stock? Or am I buying fans too?


My understanding is that the case comes with 2x120mm fans stock, one for the front and one for the rear. Anything above that will need to be bought to suit.


----------



## zerohunter86

hi to all, just wanna share my 80% completion prodigy build



a closer look at the mobo



Rig Powered by :
Intel Core i5 3570k
Asrock Z77e-ITX
Corsair Vengeance 1600 Black Twins 8GB
MSI GTX 680
Crucial M4 128
WD Scorpio Blue 500GB
Thermaltake ToughPower 650w Gold
Bitfenix Prodigy Black

Water Cooled by :
XSPC Rasa
EK DCP 2.2 Res + Pump
EK Coolstream XT 240 Radiator
TFC XChanger 120 Radiator
EK FC680 GTX
Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15
Bitspower Compression Fittings
Enzotech Adapters
PrimoFlex Pro LRT Black Tubing

any comment are welcome









thank you.

**sorry for my poor english**


----------



## SniperTeamTango

@Xbourne: Max fans possible with no modding? (As large as possible and as many as possible.)


----------



## theamdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> 
> EVGA just leaked something ITX. Interested?


ohh.... does evga make good stuff??? idk cuz i'm a AMD fanboy that is jumping ship. :C


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PissFiddles*
> 
> Wow, so the 230mm will fit even with the lower cage as well as a fan controller? That's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is that the case comes with 2x120mm fans stock, one for the front and one for the rear. Anything above that will need to be bought to suit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> @Xbourne: Max fans possible with no modding? (As large as possible and as many as possible.)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOi_vbyKLik

that video is at the beginning of the thread.......


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theamdman*
> 
> ohh.... does evga make good stuff??? idk cuz i'm a AMD fanboy that is jumping ship. :C


personally, i would stick with their video cards and nothing else.


----------



## theamdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> personally, i would stick with their video cards and nothing else.


ok, but tat looks like the best mix of the z77e and the p8z77-i that i've ever seen.

Z77E-ITX
Proz-
Price.
No Daughter board with VRM's on it.
UEFI BIOS
Conz-
Very bad CPU Mounting/Socket placement
mSata on bottom of the mobo (why?)

P8Z77-I
Proz-
8+2phase VRM
Good CPU mounting/placement
UEFI Bios
Conz-
Daughter Board with VRM's on it prevents some cases or heatsinks to be mounted.
Few Unnessary features.
Price.

evga board
Proz-
No Daughter board with VRM's on it.
Good CPU mounting/placement
Conz-
to be seen....


----------



## theamdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerohunter86*
> 
> hi to all, just wanna share my 80% completion prodigy build
> 
> a closer look at the mobo
> 
> Rig Powered by :
> Intel Core i5 3570k
> Asrock Z77e-ITX
> Corsair Vengeance 1600 Black Twins 8GB
> MSI GTX 680
> Crucial M4 128
> WD Scorpio Blue 500GB
> Thermaltake ToughPower 650w Gold
> Bitfenix Prodigy Black
> Water Cooled by :
> XSPC Rasa
> EK DCP 2.2 Res + Pump
> EK Coolstream XT 240 Radiator
> TFC XChanger 120 Radiator
> EK FC680 GTX
> Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15
> Bitspower Compression Fittings
> Enzotech Adapters
> PrimoFlex Pro LRT Black Tubing
> any comment are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you.
> **sorry for my poor english**


looks good. dont know why the toughpower but...


----------



## xbournex

Regarding daughter VRM's, I would suggest you see something:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1283974/cl-evga-teases-a-mini-itx-z77-motherboard/10#post_17744676


----------



## zerohunter86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theamdman*
> 
> looks good. dont know why the toughpower but...


actually at first i got an ax650 but it was too tight on the spacing, i need to force it in order to put the screws and the cable bend so bad. i was worry about that for long usage so i get myself the toughpower. it's actually has a shorter psu length compare to the ax and the price was much cheaper


----------



## fireisdangerous

Hello purchased a 200mm white spectre white fan. Trying to fit it so it is pulling air in from the front, but the fan mouting screws provided dont reach!! only way they reach is if i have the fan pulling air out!










Am i missing something ?

Tony


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theamdman*
> 
> ok, but tat looks like the best mix of the z77e and the p8z77-i that i've ever seen.
> Z77E-ITX
> Proz-
> Price.
> No Daughter board with VRM's on it.
> UEFI BIOS
> Conz-
> Very bad CPU Mounting/Socket placement
> mSata on bottom of the mobo (why?)
> P8Z77-I
> Proz-
> 8+2phase VRM
> Good CPU mounting/placement
> UEFI Bios
> Conz-
> Daughter Board with VRM's on it prevents some cases or heatsinks to be mounted.
> Few Unnessary features.
> Price.
> evga board
> Proz-
> No Daughter board with VRM's on it.
> Good CPU mounting/placement
> Conz-
> to be seen....


1. the mSATA is on the top of the Asrock board...................you can see it in the pictures
2. CPU placement is perfect for stock cooler or something like the H series coolers from Corsair. most people will be using one.
3. well there is no 3 other than the fact that the Asrock board is $50 less and most likely yields the same performance as the ASUS.

i know for myself im not goign to be buying the ASUS board. i mean, i can save $50 and go buy an H100 to throw in the roof of the Prodigy.









EDIT: the SATA placement on the Asrock is better anyway. the cables can be routed in the routing hole behind them unlike the ASUS
and EVGA board where it has to go over your memory in awkward bends.


----------



## fireisdangerous

You can also add me to the club.

Here is a pic of mine its going to be my htpc for the moment but will watercool it in the future.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> All valid points I myself discovered after building in it today, but damn its looks and portability cannot be beaten.


5. Why didn't they put the 5.25" drive bay at the bottom instead of the top? This would have meant you could have had a useable 5.25" bay and been able to mount a 240mm radiator at the top. At the very least they could have centre mounted it between hard drive racks. I don't know why case designers feel the need to conform to top mounted bays. Perhaps it's just me that thinks like this?


----------



## PFiddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> 5. Why didn't they put the 5.25" drive bay at the bottom instead of the top? This would have meant you could have had a useable 5.25" bay and been able to mount a 240mm radiator at the top. At the very least they could have centre mounted it between hard drive racks. I don't know why case designers feel the need to conform to top mounted bays. Perhaps it's just me that thinks like this?


If the 5.25" drive bay was at the bottom it would be flush against the PSU bracket. No room for cables for either the PSU or the device you put in the 5.25" bay.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PissFiddles*
> 
> If the 5.25" drive bay was at the bottom it would be flush against the PSU bracket. No room for cables for either the PSU or the device you put in the 5.25" bay.


I appreciate that, but I believe most people will be fitting fan controllers like the Bitfenix Recon and not full length optical drives, but understandably they want the option there. What would have been great would have been if they had mad the front panel and internal arrangement reversible, so you could put the 5.25"bat at the bottom if you so wished. Its not far from in fact, with a few modifications i think it will be possible, i might even give it a try.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireisdangerous*
> 
> You can also add me to the club.
> Here is a pic of mine its going to be my htpc for the moment but will watercool it in the future.


Sexy white pcb on the graphics card, some like some don't I personally love it. Just interested on what exactly it is?


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireisdangerous*
> 
> You can also add me to the club.
> Here is a pic of mine its going to be my htpc for the moment but will watercool it in the future.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Sexy white pcb on the graphics card, some like some don't I personally love it. Just interested on what exactly it is?


i think its a Galaxy 680??


----------



## Zerosleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireisdangerous*
> 
> Hello purchased a 200mm white spectre white fan. Trying to fit it so it is pulling air in from the front, but the fan mouting screws provided dont reach!! only way they reach is if i have the fan pulling air out!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am i missing something ?
> Tony


Tony, just get some long screws and bolt the fan in backwards. I used the two little plates that game with the bag of screws. I just did the corners and it's quite secure. Looks ghetto, but I don't plan on leaving the innards shown.


----------



## fireisdangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Sexy white pcb on the graphics card, some like some don't I personally love it. Just interested on what exactly it is?


It is a KFA2 550ti, only got the card becuase it was white!!


----------



## fireisdangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> Tony, just get some long screws and bolt the fan in backwards. I used the two little plates that game with the bag of screws. I just did the corners and it's quite secure. Looks ghetto, but I don't plan on leaving the innards shown.


Thanks for the suggestion glad it wasnt just me being daft.


----------



## theamdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Regarding daughter VRM's, I would suggest you see something:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1283974/cl-evga-teases-a-mini-itx-z77-motherboard/10#post_17744676


ohhh... didn't know, thought all the 12v went straight to the board. makes a lot of sense.


----------



## WALSRU

That daughter board just felt too gimmicky to me, the ASRock has no problem reaching crazy overclocks. Makes me even happier with my purchase.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerohunter86*
> 
> hi to all, just wanna share my 80% completion prodigy build
> 
> a closer look at the mobo
> 
> 
> Looking Good


----------



## RobcoTech

Howdy ya'll. First post, I've been reading up on the Prodigy here since this case first hit the market. I am planning my build right now. Will start a build log once I begin to get components in.

I am strongly leaning towards the Corsair TX850M, it's dimensions are 150mm(W) x 86mm(H) x
160mm(L) which are precisely the max recommended size for the case I think. Plus the individually sleeved cables are spiff and 850W is plenty of headroom for running extra USB devices and keeping the PSU quiet.

rest of the build will be pretty run of the mill for an itx gaming rig: i5-3570k, 8GB of Corsair Vengance 8-8-8-24 1600 1.5V, Galaxy GeForce GTX 670 GC, Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme CPU cooler, Corsair Force 3 240Gb SSD, Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230mm for the front intake.
Will wait for reviews to come out on the EVGA Z77 itx board before choosing a mobo.

My biggest concern is dust filtering the front and side intakes.
I suppose I could screw on some 120-140mm filters to the inside of the side panel, it looks like 3 might do the job from the pictures I've seen but will be hard to tell until I have it on hand.

I am at a loss as to rigging something to the front though. I plan on getting the white case, I could either rig some form of air conditioning filter (home or auto?) across the entire front cutouts where the fan attaches, or see about routing something along the outside edges of the front panel. Any suggestions?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireisdangerous*
> 
> You can also add me to the club.
> 
> Here is a pic of mine its going to be my htpc for the moment but will watercool it in the future.


Very nice! I love that white PCB! added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobcoTech*
> 
> Howdy ya'll. First post, I've been reading up on the Prodigy here since this case first hit the market. I am planning my build right now. Will start a build log once I begin to get components in.
> 
> I am strongly leaning towards the Corsair TX850M, it's dimensions are 150mm(W) x 86mm(H) x
> 160mm(L) which are precisely the max recommended size for the case I think. Plus the individually sleeved cables are spiff and 850W is plenty of headroom for running extra USB devices and keeping the PSU quiet.
> 
> rest of the build will be pretty run of the mill for an itx gaming rig: i5-3570k, 8GB of Corsair Vengance 8-8-8-24 1600 1.5V, Galaxy GeForce GTX 670 GC, Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme CPU cooler, Corsair Force 3 240Gb SSD, Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230mm for the front intake.
> Will wait for reviews to come out on the EVGA Z77 itx board before choosing a mobo.
> 
> My biggest concern is dust filtering the front and side intakes.
> I suppose I could screw on some 120-140mm filters to the inside of the side panel, it looks like 3 might do the job from the pictures I've seen but will be hard to tell until I have it on hand.
> 
> I am at a loss as to rigging something to the front though. I plan on getting the white case, I could either rig some form of air conditioning filter (home or auto?) across the entire front cutouts where the fan attaches, or see about routing something along the outside edges of the front panel. Any suggestions?


you could get the magnetic filters (the really big ones, like 140x280mm and 230x230mm) and put them on the inside of the window and under the front panel should be a nice looking build tho.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Random question, has anyone de-badged the case? if so have you got a photo?


----------



## RobcoTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> you could get the magnetic filters (the really big ones, like 140x280mm and 230x230mm) and put them on the inside of the window and under the front panel should be a nice looking build tho.


good idea, didn't know they made em that big. XBourneX posted on the Bitfenix forum that the dimensions of the vents on the side panel are 130mmx260mm, this dust filter should do the trick. Wonder if there is room to fit two side by side on the front panel. Now if I can just find the case in stock









Also checking out some of the dust filter offerings at frozencpu


----------



## HuwSharpe

Now i can have my 240mm radiator and my FSC =)


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> 
> Now i can have my 240mm radiator and my FSC =)


oooooooooooo lets see the interior!!!!


----------



## Zerosleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Random question, has anyone de-badged the case? if so have you got a photo?


It's magnetic with a small amount of adhesive, just twist it off.

DOH. I'm stupid -- it was just sticky -- so sticky in fact, that just a little leftover made it seem magnetic when I first took it off.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

So, I can fit a 230mm in the front, 2 120s on the top, and a 140 on the back? Did I miss any?


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> So, I can fit a 230mm in the front, 2 120s on the top, and a 140 on the back? Did I miss any?


----------



## digitalm3

I saw it mentioned in this thread but wanted to confirm that the side panels are interchangeable. Having the buttons on the side doesn't bother me but if I decide to purchase this case they would be better on the left side for my environment...

Thx


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalm3*
> 
> I saw it mentioned in this thread but wanted to confirm that the side panels are interchangeable. Having the buttons on the side doesn't bother me but if I decide to purchase this case they would be better on the left side for my environment...
> 
> Thx


youll lose your GPU venting


----------



## digitalm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> youll lose your GPU venting


Good point, however I intend to use the integrated intel graphics so no problem there. I just love the case and the HDD support, now if gigabyte would only release a 6 sata Ivy mITX mother board


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalm3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> youll lose your GPU venting
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, however I intend to use the integrated intel graphics so no problem there. I just love the case and the HDD support, now if gigabyte would only release a 6 sata Ivy mITX mother board
Click to expand...

good luck with that


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Still waiting for mine, I can't wait for that Giant fan though (never used a 230mm fan)


----------



## phillyd

I think im gonna edit my build to include nothing but those sexy white bitfenix spectre fans.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I think im gonna edit my build to include nothing but those sexy white bitfenix spectre fans.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Still waiting for mine, I can't wait for that Giant fan though (never used a 230mm fan)


i own 2 200mm cooler master fans and they are awesome! i can only imagine how much better the Spectre Pro fans are. seeing as how im a bit of a cheap skate, ill probably use the cooler master one for now.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Still waiting for mine, I can't wait for that Giant fan though (never used a 230mm fan)
> 
> 
> 
> i own 2 200mm cooler master fans and they are awesome! i can only imagine how much better the Spectre Pro fans are. seeing as how im a bit of a cheap skate, ill probably use the cooler master one for now.
Click to expand...

I can't even type "I don't overspend on fans" with a straight face anymore.

AFAIK still holding the record for most fans in a midtower. (23 case mounted fans alone)


----------



## phillyd




----------



## SniperTeamTango

4 120s? Where are the other 2 going? 2 top and...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> 4 120s? Where are the other 2 going? 2 top and...


push/pull on the H100 (i may very well buy two, see how it looks and performs, and may or may not buy two more


----------



## theamdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*


this would save you some bones....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151095










http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148530

oh that is a 7870 ya kno?!?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theamdman*
> 
> this would save you some bones....
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148530
> oh that is a 7870 ya kno?!?


well the PSU im getting has a 15% code too, and its fully modular.
and I'll probably get the crucials lol.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> 4 120s? Where are the other 2 going? 2 top and...
> 
> 
> 
> push/pull on the H100 (i may very well buy two, see how it looks and performs, and may or may not buy two more
Click to expand...

I have a review of those fans on an H100, want the link?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> 4 120s? Where are the other 2 going? 2 top and...
> 
> 
> 
> push/pull on the H100 (i may very well buy two, see how it looks and performs, and may or may not buy two more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a review of those fans on an H100, want the link?
Click to expand...

why yes i would like the link


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> why yes i would like the link


http://www.overclock.net/products/bitfenix-spectre-pro-led-120mm/reviews/4903

OT: I love the black for my name! (Swear to god just noticed it.)


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> why yes i would like the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/products/bitfenix-spectre-pro-led-120mm/reviews/4903
> 
> OT: I love the black for my name! (Swear to god just noticed it.)
Click to expand...

oh that does look nice, cant wait to get mine


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> why yes i would like the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/products/bitfenix-spectre-pro-led-120mm/reviews/4903
> 
> OT: I love the black for my name! (Swear to god just noticed it.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh that does look nice, cant wait to get mine
Click to expand...

You applying for a position?


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/products/bitfenix-spectre-pro-led-120mm/reviews/4903
> OT: I love the black for my name! (Swear to god just noticed it.)


idle and load temps are very sweet when it comes to a stock clocked CPU. on the other hand, most people are buying the H series coolers because they are overclocking. do you know how they perform on an overclocked CPU? being quieter is definitely a sweet selling point but if they arent cooler than the the stock corsairs, im not gonna buy em. ill sacrifice a little noise when playing games since ill have my head set on anyway.

LOVE the review though. very thorough and you didnt hold back which is what i like in a review. you outta start your own youtube channel (assuming you dont already have one)


----------



## phillyd

i agree with him, should've gone to 4GHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> You applying for a position?


position? you can just buy the account. but if one shows up that makes sense, i might.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> i agree with him, should've gone to 4GHz.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> You applying for a position?
> 
> 
> 
> position? you can just buy the account. but if one shows up that makes sense, i might.
Click to expand...

My 4.0 isn't stable enough for folding or any other heat generating test. I haven't really gotten much more than "GET THE CPUZ!" past 3.6

That black is for GameServer Moderator I believe.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> i agree with him, should've gone to 4GHz.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> You applying for a position?
> 
> 
> 
> position? you can just buy the account. but if one shows up that makes sense, i might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My 4.0 isn't stable enough for folding or any other heat generating test. I haven't really gotten much more than "GET THE CPUZ!" past 3.6
> 
> That black is for GameServer Moderator I believe.
Click to expand...

enough stability to temp test is all you need. i believe the fans would have done better temps-wise too


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> 
> oooooooooooo lets see the interior!!!!


Might as well wait until have installed the 5.25" cage and sorted drive cage(s).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> It's magnetic with a small amount of adhesive, just twist it off.


Not magnetic at all lol, but double sided tape, does come off easy enough with a twist though =)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalm3*
> 
> I saw it mentioned in this thread but wanted to confirm that the side panels are interchangeable. Having the buttons on the side doesn't bother me but if I decide to purchase this case they would be better on the left side for my environment...
> Thx


You can 100% switch them around if you like.


----------



## MaxFTW

What is the chances i can fit a 180mm PSU in this case thats semi modular :/


----------



## Kokin

Anyone have any news regarding Microcenter release?

Also what clocks are you guys getting with the 3570k? I've got 4.5GHz Prime95 stable at 1.16v, which I think is very nice. Prime95 with AVX instructions make the cores run at 60-70C compared to 50-60C with the older Prime95. This is with full custom loop with my D5 pump running at a silent 3 setting and my 2150 rpm GTs running at very low speeds on a rad similar to the RX360.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Anyone have any news regarding Microcenter release?
> 
> Also what clocks are you guys getting with the 3570k? I've got 4.5GHz Prime95 stable at 1.16v, which I think is very nice. Prime95 with AVX instructions make the cores run at 60-70C compared to 50-60C with the older Prime95. This is with full custom loop with my D5 pump running at a silent 3 setting and my 2150 rpm GTs running at very low speeds on a rad similar to the RX360.


I've got 4.5 on my 3770k w/1.224v on a CM V6, and my temps max out at like 84
going to buy my 3570k and cool it with an H100 in about 2 months.


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> What is the chances i can fit a 180mm PSU in this case thats semi modular :/


Not a chance unless you do some creative modding.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Anyone have any news regarding Microcenter release?
> Also what clocks are you guys getting with the 3570k? I've got 4.5GHz Prime95 stable at 1.16v, which I think is very nice. Prime95 with AVX instructions make the cores run at 60-70C compared to 50-60C with the older Prime95. This is with full custom loop with my D5 pump running at a silent 3 setting and my 2150 rpm GTs running at very low speeds on a rad similar to the RX360.


I got a response from my email i sent em.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some random microcenter copy pasta monster*
> Dear CJ,
> 
> Unfortunately, we aren't given product, or sale information in advance.
> Signing up for our Email Newsletters is a good way to stay connected to new products, and promotions.
> Below I will include a link for signing up.
> LINK:
> https://email.microcentermedia.com/p/Microcenter/microcenter_SubscriptionCenter
> 
> Create your Micro Center online account now and get Insider treatment! See here for details
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> MCOL Customer Service


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> What is the chances i can fit a 180mm PSU in this case thats semi modular :/


Impossibru.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> What is the chances i can fit a 180mm PSU in this case thats semi modular :/
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance unless you do some creative modding.
Click to expand...

He could just go with the standoff extension that the Bitfenix rep posted a picture of.
Or take a dremel to case and have some fun









Case will be here by Tuesday. I'm so excited


----------



## digitalm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> You can 100% switch them around if you like.


Very nice, thanks for the confirmation...


----------



## N10248

Bit annoyed, got my 212 EVO Cooler yesterday and the backplate hits stuff on the Asus P8Z77-I board...

So anyone planning on that cooler with that board should look for something else...










This guy might have damaged his board as he's got it running...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1274641/arctic-white-bitfenix-prodigy-build


----------



## Zerosleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Not magnetic at all lol, but double sided tape, does come off easy enough with a twist though =)


I think you're right, the tape was so gooey that even just a little bit was enough to hang it from a sliver of metal.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> What is the chances i can fit a 180mm PSU in this case thats semi modular :/


Not good really. I have 180mm long psu in atm, and even that dont have any of the modular cables in use still need to use 4x mb stands chained beetween psu backplate and case to get it in atleast somehow

.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> What is the chances i can fit a 180mm PSU in this case thats semi modular :/
> 
> 
> 
> Not good really. I have 180mm long psu in atm, and even that dont have any of the modular cables in use still need to use 4x mb stands chained beetween psu backplate and case to get it in atleast somehow
> 
> .
Click to expand...

That's just rockin IMO. What's the wattage on that sucker?


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> That's just rockin IMO. What's the wattage on that sucker?[/quote


800w, gonna change psu soon tho as i dont like to use "cheap tricks" like this in long term.


----------



## Zerosleep

Build thus far:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





EVGA SuperClocked+ GTX 680 2GB
Intel Core i7-3770K
2x Corsair Force Series 240GB SSD
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB DDR3 1866
Pioneer Black Internal BD/DVD/CD Writer SATA BDR-207DBKS
CORSAIR H70 Core
I'm waiting on an Asus P8Z77-I and a Cooler Master Silent PRO M700 PSU.

I'm going to try and leave the H70 mounted sideways -- top of radiator towards the GPU.



(nothing fancy -- I'm too scared to custom water cool)


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *N10248*
> 
> Bit annoyed, got my 212 EVO Cooler yesterday and the backplate hits stuff on the Asus P8Z77-I board...
> So anyone planning on that cooler with that board should look for something else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy might have damaged his board as he's got it running...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1274641/arctic-white-bitfenix-prodigy-build
> 
> 
> 
> can we somehow get a list going that has all the backplates that work on the asus p8z77-i deluxe in the prodigy case? rma stuff bought online is a pain and sometimes costs shipping or restock fees.
Click to expand...

Well since there are many itx boards that may or may not have backplate issues and none of the Issues rely or relate to this case, I'll leave that to anyone who wants to run the mobo clubs of wants to compile their own list. If this occurs, I will link to it in the OP


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> Build thus far:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA SuperClocked+ GTX 680 2GB
> Intel Core i7-3770K
> 2x Corsair Force Series 240GB SSD
> CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB DDR3 1866
> Pioneer Black Internal BD/DVD/CD Writer SATA BDR-207DBKS
> CORSAIR H70 Core
> I'm waiting on an Asus P8Z77-I and a Cooler Master Silent PRO M700 PSU.
> I'm going to try and leave the H70 mounted sideways -- top of radiator towards the GPU.
> 
> 
> (nothing fancy -- I'm too scared to custom water cool)


thats gonna look sweet man!


----------



## digitalm3

Ok I pulled the trigger on the black case from newegg (preorder) but I will just transfer my existing components until gigabyte comes out with their ivy bridge. Can't wait...

I've got one more question though, from the pictures I've seen it appears the two HDD drive cages are constructed similar. Is it possible to mount the 3 drive cage to the floor of the case without drilling or modifying either the cage or the case?


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalm3*
> 
> Ok I pulled the trigger on the black case from newegg (preorder) but I will just transfer my existing components until gigabyte comes out with their ivy bridge. Can't wait...
> I've got one more question though, from the pictures I've seen it appears the two HDD drive cages are constructed similar. Is it possible to mount the 3 drive cage to the floor of the case without drilling or modifying either the cage or the case?


Gigabyte's coming out with a mini-itx?


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalm3*
> 
> Ok I pulled the trigger on the black case from newegg (preorder) but I will just transfer my existing components until gigabyte comes out with their ivy bridge. Can't wait...
> I've got one more question though, from the pictures I've seen it appears the two HDD drive cages are constructed similar. Is it possible to mount the 3 drive cage to the floor of the case without drilling or modifying either the cage or the case?


Short answer is no. The long answer is maybe, there are 6 holes with screws in them holding the bottom drive cage to the floor if you take those out and drill 6 holes in the bottom of the triple hard drive bay you could possibly secure it to the floor easily with the stock screws.
EDIT: Or maybe you could use double sided tape but I'm not sure how secure that would be


----------



## digitalm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> Gigabyte's coming out with a mini-itx?


Well I personally have no official information but it sounds like we'll start seeing theirs sometime next month.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalm3*
> 
> Well I personally have no official information but it sounds like we'll start seeing theirs sometime next month.


do you have link? im very curious!


----------



## digitalm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Short answer is no. The long answer is maybe, there are 6 holes with screws in them holding the bottom drive cage to the floor if you take those out and drill 6 holes in the bottom of the triple hard drive bay you could possibly secure it to the floor easily with the stock screws.
> EDIT: Or maybe you could use double sided tape but I'm not sure how secure that would be


Bummer, I've ordered a 200mm fan for the front so there will likely be enough airflow even with both cages installed. I'll have to decide when I get the case if it's worth trying or not.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## digitalm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> do you have link? im very curious!


http://tonymacx86.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=65679&start=10

Thelostswede seems to have inside connections.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> Build thus far:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (nothing fancy -- I'm too scared to custom water cool)


Just to confirm the mounting holes on the PSU cage do in fact line up perfectly for 2.5" drives?

Also, have you got those drives in RAID? Fast much?


----------



## longroadtrip

yes they do...


----------



## Zerosleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Just to confirm the mounting holes on the PSU cage do in fact line up perfectly for 2.5" drives?
> Also, have you got those drives in RAID? Fast much?


All 8 screws lined up perfect. I'll do RAID0 once everything arrives!


----------



## ajira99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N10248*
> 
> Bit annoyed, got my 212 EVO Cooler yesterday and the backplate hits stuff on the Asus P8Z77-I board...
> So anyone planning on that cooler with that board should look for something else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy might have damaged his board as he's got it running...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1274641/arctic-white-bitfenix-prodigy-build


I have the same board in a Sugo SG07 and an Antec 620 AIO cooler. Not only did I have to dremel off two of the pads on the plastic backplate, I also had to cut two 1/4" notches along one side in order to make room for an SMD chip and an inductor coil on the back of the MB. I think that the best solution for this board is to use flat washers and hex nuts (if you can match the thread size).


----------



## Zero383

*ADD ME*

Color: White
Status: Work in Progress

Build Log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1275419/build-log-liquid-prodigy-bitfenix-prodigy-m-itx-watercooled-gaming-build-white


----------



## longroadtrip

Nice looking build Zero!


----------



## phillyd

*Feel free to show us progress and share your build log in-post whenever you make progress*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looking great! Good job and added


----------



## Zerosleep

I'm already fantasizing about my next prodigy build. I'm thinking of a black NAS build to replace a 4 drive Netgear NAS that's running out of space.

Does anyone recommend a good mini-itx board and PCIe card that can be paired together to support at least 6 sata drives? I don't care about hardware raid support. I'll most likely end up using it with FreeNAS on VMWare ESXi.


----------



## longroadtrip

Asus has an H77 mITX board that has 4 SATA II and 2 SATA III onboard...


----------



## Zerosleep

Oh that's a nice one -- and not too expensive. Thanks!


----------



## longroadtrip

I've been thinking about a NAS build myself and have been eyeing that gem...


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## longroadtrip

Getting closer...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzzz*
> 
> But I think it does relate to this case because some backplates, if not all??, are not able to have enough clearance from the case tray to the back of the MB, thus not allowing the MB to mount correctly and then requiring modding the tray with a cutout for relief. I think it would be good fro everyone considering this case and certain MB's as to what will not work without mods.


the case tray is a cutout. there are no issues with cooler backplates fitting in the cases. the issue is them interfering with the motherboards


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> the case tray is a cutout. there are no issues with cooler backplates fitting in the cases. the issue is them interfering with the motherboards


Not true. Quite a few cooler backplates are thicker than the standoffs in this case allow which makes the motherboard sit higher than the standoffs, and causes the back of the board to rise in the air a little when you actually push the IO into it's proper place.

Also, does anyone with a prodigy happen to use an AC Xcellero Extreme on their gpu? I'm wanting to put a quieter, better performing cooler on my 7970 but i'm afraid if I do, I won't be able to fit it inside the case. I've been thinking about and planning a water loop for a while but after some more thought I think i'm going to go the H100 route instead, but still would like to find a better cooler for my gpu if possible. If it fits I think that cooler would be perfect for this case since the card is right next to a vented panel and the cooler would be able to push all the hot air directly out of the case instead of up into the case as it would in my HAF-X.


----------



## phillyd

do you have the case, shiveron? because there are no reports of a cooler backplate having an issue with the case that I've seen.


----------



## Shiveron

Not yet. I'm still waiting, as I ordered in Black.

Just search through some build logs in the small form factor boards and you'll find a few that show issues with their mounting.

Here's a pic from MrBean's build log showing what i'm talking about.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

It apparently is stressing the hell outta my family that I don't have a case for mine yet, because I use it without the case. I found this amusing.


----------



## mwayne5

Alright got my parts ordered, should be here Tuesday and my case should be shipping out from Newegg on the 24th!

Parts list (some new some transferred)

Intel i7 2700K
ASRock Z77E ITX Motherboard
PNY GTX 460 1GB (will be replaced with GTX 670 4Gb in a few weeks)
2x 4Gb DDR3 1600 G.Skill RAM
Intel 320 80Gb SSD Boot Drive
2x 1Tb Storage Drives
LG Blu-ray Drive
PC Power and Cooling 600 Watt Modular PSU
Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro CPU Cooler (Corsair H80 Equivalent)
BitFenix Spectre Orange LED 230mm fan
Black BitFenix Prodigy


----------



## phillyd

Mr. Bean isn't in the group. can you link me to it?
thats a Swiftech Apogee II right?


----------



## xbournex

The Apogee Drive II (I think that's the name) has an abnormally larger backplate than other heatsinks.
No issue at all for any air coolers that I know of.
Newegg should get their stock Wednesday.


----------



## phillyd

That's what I thought looking at it. I'll make a note for the apogee drive II in the OP
other than that there are no issues with any backplates that relate to the case


----------



## phillyd

I just added a compatibility topic in post two
If you want to add information or make a full write-up, feel free to post it here.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Not true. Quite a few cooler backplates are thicker than the standoffs in this case allow which makes the motherboard sit higher than the standoffs, and causes the back of the board to rise in the air a little when you actually push the IO into it's proper place.
> Also, does anyone with a prodigy happen to use an AC Xcellero Extreme on their gpu? I'm wanting to put a quieter, better performing cooler on my 7970 but i'm afraid if I do, I won't be able to fit it inside the case. I've been thinking about and planning a water loop for a while but after some more thought I think i'm going to go the H100 route instead, but still would like to find a better cooler for my gpu if possible. If it fits I think that cooler would be perfect for this case since the card is right next to a vented panel and the cooler would be able to push all the hot air directly out of the case instead of up into the case as it would in my HAF-X.


I myself am wondering the same thing about after market gpu coolers but from the best I can tell none of arctic coolings stuff would work except maybe their watercooling coolers. I'm really wanting a passive card.


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## phillyd

nice! added


----------



## eggrolls

Anyone using a non-modular PSU with this case? How are you hiding your cables?


----------



## Shiveron

You could totally hide em in your...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eggrolls*
> 
> Anyone using a non-modular PSU with this case? How are you hiding your cables?


There isn't much to hiding them since you can only stuff them to either side of the PSU.


----------



## Egameman

Still waitintg for CDON.com to get the Prodigy back in stock.

But will get it in black.









How do you guys think a EK TX 240 rad will look on the top of the case with the fans mounted internally blowing air trough ?

Considering doing it that way, and either a 200 phobya rad OR a EK XTC 140 rad inside mounted in the front







.

Really looking forward to this case !

WHy doesnt the white version have "air intake" in the front ? U know like the mesh thing on the black ones?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> WHy doesnt the white version have "air intake" in the front ? U know like the mesh thing on the black ones?


It is a good question, I just don't understand it, you would think to keep costs down you have one design irrespective of colour.


----------



## Egameman

Yeah something like that

They have the white version in stock, but I don't know about the cooling performance since it has no "real" intake,

Sorry for the lack of the right words, english is not my native language,


----------



## WALSRU

I bought the white case but I want the black mesh front panel. Make it happen Bitfenix.

Massive amounts of pictures incoming... got mine done










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
































































































Strangely this case is just slightly than the Vulcan I just built for my brother...

Anyway, HUGE props to Bitfenix as it was a complete joy to build in and looks amazing fully set up.

Could. Not. Be. Happier.

*ADD ME*


----------



## kul1

show your love and appreciation on the website of the stores where you bought your Prodigy!


----------



## WALSRU

Newegg4LIFE

lol

(Although UPS left 2 notes on my door and I had to pick up the dang thing at the dispatch center, I was pretty mad because of how much I paid for overnight shipping)


----------



## Michalius

Newegg just sent me an email that my Black Prodigy has been shipped!

Yay!

Question for those who have one, on the front of the black prodigy there is that metallic/silver strip that borders it. Is that actually metal? Planning on painting it, so I'm hoping I can powdercoat it.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Newegg just sent me an email that my Black Prodigy has been shipped!
> Yay!
> Question for those who have one, on the front of the black prodigy there is that metallic/silver strip that borders it. Is that actually metal? Planning on painting it, so I'm hoping I can powdercoat it.


Plastic.


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## Qasual

But he wants a black front panel, not a black one to paint white. o.o ?


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## jackofhearts495

Hey, ZZZZ, easy on the multi-posts. Use the "edit" feature next time.


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzzz*
> 
> maybe BitFenixcould sell you a black front panel and you could painnbt it white. ask them directly. Thomas is a wonderful man at BitFenix


If you paint the mesh, wouldn't that defeat the purpose since the paint would clog up the space between the mesh thus blocking airflow?


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## longroadtrip

I love it here..I actually live in South Aurora...been here for 5 years now. Came from the Bay area...


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> But he wants a black front panel, not a black one to paint white. o.o ?


This guy gets it. I want the mesh in black, no need to paint it.


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> That's what I thought looking at it. I'll make a note for the apogee drive II in the OP
> other than that there are no issues with any backplates that relate to the case


I had a problem with the Swiftech Apogee HD backplate, more specifically the bolts used to mount it to the board. It stuck out the back of the board a little too much therefore lifting the it off the standoffs. I fixed it with some washers which I've shown in my log:



http://www.overclock.net/t/1275419/build-log-liquid-prodigy-bitfenix-prodigy-m-itx-watercooled-gaming-build-white/10


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I bought the white case but I want the black mesh front panel. Make it happen Bitfenix.
> Massive amounts of pictures incoming... got mine done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely this case is just slightly than the Vulcan I just built for my brother...
> Anyway, HUGE props to Bitfenix as it was a complete joy to build in and looks amazing fully set up.
> Could. Not. Be. Happier.
> *ADD ME*


added!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> That's what I thought looking at it. I'll make a note for the apogee drive II in the OP
> other than that there are no issues with any backplates that relate to the case
> 
> 
> 
> I had a problem with the Swiftech Apogee HD backplate, more specifically the bolts used to mount it to the board. It stuck out the back of the board a little too much therefore lifting the it off the standoffs. I fixed it with some washers which I've shown in my log:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1275419/build-log-liquid-prodigy-bitfenix-prodigy-m-itx-watercooled-gaming-build-white/10
Click to expand...

I see. this issue is added into post 2


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## Michalius

Can anyone confirm whether or not a 2.5/3 slot video card will fit in this case?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether or not a 2.5/3 slot video card will fit in this case?


Will not


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> This guy gets it. I want the mesh in black, no need to paint it.


Winning...

I had to read it a couple times cause everyone's reply was so odd.


----------



## phaseshift

I'm guessing an mATX won't fit in this case?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> I'm guessing an mATX won't fit in this case?


Unfortunately it won't. The upcoming ghost is meant for matx.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> I'm guessing an mATX won't fit in this case?


No sir !


----------



## usop8290

can i join the club..this my picture


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Unfortunately it won't. The upcoming ghost is meant for matx.


are there any good mitx motherboards?


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> are there any good mitx motherboards?


This ASUS one and this ASRock one are by far the most popular. Both are great choices.


----------



## phillyd

this EVGA is coming out soon too.

this intel is a good lower end board

Intel BOXDh77DF


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Unfortunately it won't. The upcoming ghost is meant for matx.


ATX too.


----------



## longroadtrip

I still think that EVGA is the best looking mITX out there...excited to see how it clocks vs. the ASRock...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Unfortunately it won't. The upcoming ghost is meant for matx.
> 
> 
> 
> ATX too.
Click to expand...

any renders or design sketches you can release?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Unfortunately it won't. The upcoming ghost is meant for matx.
> 
> 
> 
> ATX too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any renders or design sketches you can release?
Click to expand...

I'm surprised he said that much honestly.
Still don't have mine, might be doing cross border shipping. (Duty fees = blood bath if it happens again lol)


----------



## Kokin

*ADD ME*



It will be a Black Prodigy and here is my pathetic buildlog that I will be updating after I take a few more pictures of my EK block: build log link. I have no name for it yet, but I will find one and update you.

Seeing as my local Santa Clara Microcenter is closing, I had no choice but to buy it from Newegg. When buying it, I noticed that the release date was pushed back from today (24th) to the 27th.

=========================================================================================================
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> ATX too.


That too.









=========================================================================================================

I know this is a Bitfenix thread, but for anyone looking at a very decent matx case at a mid-range price, I would check out the SIlverstone SST-PS07. It could support a 240mm + 120mm rad, but it would be a tight fit.


----------



## Egameman

Anyone here have any experience with the EK XTX 240 rad ?

I'm trying to find out if ONE of those will perform better than a 240 skinny rad (30mm) teamed up with the phobya 200 rad ?!

1: 240x4 rad

2: 240x30 rad + a 200x36 rad

Sometimes water cooling can be a bit frustrating for a guy who's quite new in the game









REally looking orward to building a new rig in this case, and just sold my laptop to fund it ;D


----------



## Shiveron

No 240 rad will perform better than a slim 240 + a 200.


----------



## Egameman

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> No 240 rad will perform better than a slim 240 + a 200.






thanks mate!


----------



## Dilyn

Case comes today


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> Case comes today


I'm so jelly. Post some pictures!


----------



## mwayne5

So upset when I saw that newegg ship date was pushed back three days all of a sudden. Should refund the shipping since its shipping out on the day its supposed to arrive on my doorstep. Killed my week.


----------



## WALSRU

I emailed Bitfenix and they did confirm they're planning on selling the front panels separately September/October. Guess I'll just hold on.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usop8290*
> 
> can i join the club..this my picture


Like It alot


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Anyone here have any experience with the EK XTX 240 rad ?
> I'm trying to find out if ONE of those will perform better than a 240 skinny rad (30mm) teamed up with the phobya 200 rad ?!
> 1: 240x4 rad
> 2: 240x30 rad + a 200x36 rad
> Sometimes water cooling can be a bit frustrating for a guy who's quite new in the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REally looking orward to building a new rig in this case, and just sold my laptop to fund it ;D


i may try this beast

http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Alphacool-NexXxoS-Monsta-240mm-Dual-Radiator--Full-Copper-pid-15965.html


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I emailed Bitfenix and they did confirm they're planning on selling the front panels separately September/October. Guess I'll just hold on.


Sounds good


----------



## Egameman

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> i may try this beast
> http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Alphacool-NexXxoS-Monsta-240mm-Dual-Radiator--Full-Copper-pid-15965.html






God da....... that rad is ridiciously huge... gawk! ...

I guess that one would perform better than 240'n200 rad combined .

You sir, are giving me ideas


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a Black Prodigy and here is my pathetic buildlog that I will be updating after I take a few more pictures of my EK block: build log link. I have no name for it yet, but I will find one and update you.


you are added


----------



## jackofhearts495

It finally came! Worth the wait.


----------



## Egameman

wasn't supposed to post this...deleted the question and spoiler, my bad

and i dont know how to delete the whole post . =(


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## johnnyw

Now that i been having the case (white version) bit longer and been having time to watch it bit more closely i must say that im slightly disapointed about the paintjob quality, when watching closely both sidepanels has kinda "orange peel" finish and not smooth, makes nasty effect on some lightning conditions when plastic parts are smooth and side panels aint. Another negative thing is that its not sitting very sturdy on table, case moves a lot when plugging usb etc and is quite wobbly in overall.

Dont get me wrong, its still great case for then money and this is bit more of an nitpicking on my side.. Anyway hopefully in future they improve paintjob a bit to make it even better.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Now that i been having the case (white version) bit longer and been having time to watch it bit more closely i must say that im slightly disapointed about the paintjob quality, when watching closely both sidepanels has kinda "orange peel" finish and not smooth, makes nasty effect on some lightning conditions when plastic parts are smooth and side panels aint. Another negative thing is that its not sitting very sturdy on table, case moves a lot when plugging usb etc and is quite wobbly in overall.
> Dont get me wrong, its still great case for then money and this is bit more of an nitpicking on my side.. Anyway hopefully in future they improve paintjob a bit to make it even better.


I second this. The paint job is quality, it just don't look/feel like it. It's fairly rough.


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzzz*
> 
> Before I got my case i watched a lot of reviews and I think they talked about the finish looking and feeling matte and soft, not shiny and smooth.


Ye plastic parts indeed are matte but still very smooth, the difference is that sidepanels painjob looks really grainy/rough and paint is slightly uneven at some spots which really dont make it look very nice from some angles. But as i said its not big deal, it was just suggestion for bitfenix that maybe they could improve it and have bit more attention to detail in future.


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzzz*
> 
> Before I got my case i watched a lot of reviews and I think they talked about the finish looking and feeling matte and soft, not shiny and smooth.


They're most likely referring to the parts coated with Soft Touch which are the top/bottom handles and front panel. The sides do not have Soft Touch, just a metal panel painted white. Not smooth at all.


----------



## Gomi

I ordered some new feets - It was going to happen anyway, due to the modding (Keeping the top handles for carrying around) as I am going for a certain look.

But yah, the case DOES feel slightly wobbly, nothing serious and I am certain it will hold - Though in my case its new feet and some rubber, which funnily enough looks exactly like the handlebars, for the groove that comes from removing the lower handlebar.

As for the paintjob - I have the black one and find it perfect - Though that may be as its the black one and not the white.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> Case comes today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so jelly. Post some pictures!
Click to expand...

My camera died right before I even got to the third picture








I can't setup the rig until the weekend anyways. I have to drain my loop and backup all of my stuff - have to redo my RAID array and reinstall Windows. Massive cleanup time for me








I can report that the case is incredibly small though. I've never seen a direct comparison between this case and other cases, but with both the top and bottom handles attached, it is half the height of my Haf X and about 2/3 the depth, to put it into some perspective. This is an incredibly small, light, durable case. I'm very happy with my purchase









Now I just need to figure out exactly how I'm going to install my two 620s. I'm thinking one on top for the CPU and one on the back for the GPU. Put a large fan on the front panel and one more 120 on the top... If it'll fit with my fan controller.
So much stuff, so little space









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> wasn't supposed to post this...deleted the question and spoiler, my bad
> 
> and i dont know how to delete the whole post . =(


You can't delete your own posts on this forum.


----------



## johnnyw

Well i guess picture tell it all



Doesnt really look very nice (But one more time, its not dealbraker for me, just a note for manufacturer for improve in future).


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Well i guess picture tell it all
> 
> 
> that's unlucky


----------



## zzzz

bitfenix people are very good and they listen. I have also suggested moving those side panel switches and usb 3 to the front top. I find it a iot harder to remove that panel with all those connections there and to always get up and go around to get to those switches and ports. The current position seems only good for people who have the case on the desk on their left side for easy reach. Also, a removable air filter for the left side panel and smooth/round out the edges on the plastic curved sections because they are far to sharp to hold now, IMO. Cutout the mb tray for cpu backplates and the front plate of the PSU cage for cable assembly. Full mesh fronts on the white cases like the black cases have now.

I still love this case and realize it's their first version and maybe they can do "all" the things we ask for and like in Prodigy II.  Anyone want to buy my Prodigy (1) when that happens?


----------



## motokill36

Hi all has any one fitted a 60mm 240 Rad yet as i was worried about rad hitting Water block connections











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## zzzz

A
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Well i guess picture tell it all  that's unlucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, i see now. i guess the black case doesn't show up like that. reminds me of vinyl covering on our band speaker cabinets.
Click to expand...


----------



## zzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> I ordered some new feets - It was going to happen anyway, due to the modding (Keeping the top handles for carrying around) as I am going for a certain look. But yah, the case DOES feel slightly wobbly, nothing serious and I am certain it will hold - Though in my case its new feet and some rubber, which funnily enough looks exactly like the handlebars, for the groove that comes from removing the lower handlebar. As for the paintjob - I have the black one and find it perfect - Though that may be as its the black one and not the white.


I also have thought about doing diff tall feet and no top handles. the case is so small and I really doesn't need a handle. I also feel the case could be at least an inch or more thinner, side to side.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzzz*
> 
> bitfenix people are very good and they listen. I have also suggested moving those side panel switches and usb 3 to the front top. I find it a iot harder to remove that panel with all those connections there and to always get up and go around to get to those switches and ports. The current position seems only good for people who have the case on the desk on their left side for easy reach. Also, a removable air filter for the left side panel and smooth/round out the edges on the plastic curved sections because they are far to sharp to hold now, IMO. Cutout the mb tray for cpu backplates and the front plate of the PSU cage for cable assembly. Full mesh fronts on the white cases like the black cases have now.
> I still love this case and realize it's their first version and maybe they can do "all" the things we ask for and like in Prodigy II.  Anyone want to buy my Prodigy (1) when that happens?


There going to be well close when 200 Rad is fitted as well











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## zzzz

time to mod, huh? i don't care about the usb ports, I can use the back panel ports when needed (rarely in my case). the switches might easily be moved/replaced anywhere. Don't need an HDD indicator. Bondo the right panel where the switches used to be, sand sand/repaint. new case.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Hi all has any one fitted a 60mm 240 Rad yet as i was worried about rad hitting Water block connections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Take a look on Beans worklog:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1277806/project-i-prodigy-for-i-wife-the-journey

Think its page 2 or 3 that he starts mentioning his 240 Radiator (63mm Feser) - He is also using the GTX 680.

To be honest - EVERYONE building around the Prodigy should take a look on his Worklog - The page got TONS of information and pictures.


----------



## motokill36

Thanks ill take a look








want to fit 240 / 80mm Rad
comes down a Long way tho lol


----------



## Gomi

Nevermind







Tired and got things mixed up


----------



## zzzz

Bean' s is good and so is Ronsanut youtube video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WGPa8_hpwc


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> you are added


Thank you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzzz*
> 
> finally got ur case. happy for ya, kokin


Thanks. It's still a pre-order so I will most likely have to wait until after all the people who pre-ordered the black case in the last month.


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## Qasual

Has anyone notice this on their cases yet, I got mine a long time ago but yeah.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roKqXO_wMOA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Has anyone notice this on their cases yet, I got mine a long time ago but yeah.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roKqXO_wMOA&feature=youtu.be


You video kinda didn't show anything... (Can I suggest recording with something other than a cell phone)


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> You video kinda didn't show anything... (Can I suggest recording with something other than a cell phone)


You can hear it from the video. His front panel isn't snugly secure to his case, so with any slight movement to the front panel, it shakes and wobbles.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> You video kinda didn't show anything... (Can I suggest recording with something other than a cell phone)
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear it from the video. His front panel isn't snugly secure to his case, so with any slight movement to the front panel, it shakes and wobbles.
Click to expand...

OH! Oh... What needs to be done here?


----------



## radarjam

Add me in! I have the case for now and I'm still deciding what I'm going to put in the case.
I have the Arctic White! My proposed rig is on my sig

Thank you!


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> OH! Oh... What needs to be done here?


Just wondering if anyone else has notice or have this problem with their case. May be a big thing, may be not.


----------



## xbournex

RMA it ASAP. Best to go with the retailer you purchase it from, but if they reject, email our support team.
@Qasual, this was explained to you when you wrote on our forums as well.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> RMA it ASAP. Best to go with the retailer you purchase it from, but if they reject, email our support team.
> @Qasual, this was explained to you when you wrote on our forums as well.


Of course, it's already being handled. I ended getting an extra free case on top of the one with the wobble in the side panel.

I just wanted to see if any other users have experienced this, almost like a conversational piece. Thanks for posting again Bourne.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Now that i been having the case (white version) bit longer and been having time to watch it bit more closely i must say that im slightly disapointed about the paintjob quality, when watching closely both sidepanels has kinda "orange peel" finish


The paint work on the top panel is the worse on mine, fading to a slight grey on one corner due to an insufficient amount of paint, but i guess im not so bothered as i will have to repaint it anyway one i have likely finished modding it all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> I ordered some new feets - It was going to happen anyway, due to the modding (Keeping the top handles for carrying around) as I am going for a certain look.


If you remove the "handles" top or bottom wont it look strange, given the side panels don't go all the way to the top or the bottom of the case? or have you a cunning solution for this? I too wouldn't mind some after market feet, just because the current ones cause the case to side on desk, even when pressing the power button!


----------



## xbournex

Can I get some pictures sent to [email protected]?
Thanks.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> If you remove the "handles" top or bottom wont it look strange, given the side panels don't go all the way to the top or the bottom of the case? or have you a cunning solution for this? I too wouldn't mind some after market feet, just because the current ones cause the case to side on desk, even when pressing the power button!


If you just removed the top/bottom handlebar, then it would look ... unfinished. But as you say, I have a cunning solution for it (Well its pretty straightforward actully - Just need a few tools and the time to make it look good).

The replacement of bottom feets are the last thing I am doing though, even though the feet arrived today (Sexy!), currently super busy with the windows and a few other things.

I have the same problem as you, dont know if I already mentioned it, with the case moving/tilting to the side when I put pressure on the sides (It sways to the opposite side).

Would just like to point out that even though the problem LOOKS and SOUNDS dramatic (Who would want your case to tilt to the side when you for example push the power button or put in a USB stick?) its not a dealbreaker per say. I took a deep breath and applied more pressure than I normally would, thinking that if it ever would fall apart - I might aswell see if it would do so now. Happy to report that nothing happened - And when I released the pressure on the case it just stood back up straight. There is NO tilting/swaying (Call it what you want) when applying pressure from the front or back - Only from the sides.

My guess is its a weight thing perhaps - I dont even want to try and guess how heavy my system is (Waterblocks - Radiators - Pumps - PSU - Water .. it all adds up pretty quickly) but it is prob. the cause of the SLIGHT wobbly feeling the feets / case gives. Which in my case (Pun intended) is getting solved by custom made feet and the removal of the bottom handlebar.


----------



## saber101

yeah! i got my bitfenix white case yesterday now i'm either thinking of getting ivy bridge now or wait till haswell comes out with a mini ITX mobo. add me if you want


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Can I get some pictures sent to [email protected]?
> Thanks.


Well i posted pic few pages back, but if you really like i can send it to support too. But as i live in finland it wont change anything for me, if i really would be so picky and rma it, would need to send it back to retailer. Dont really bother to rip tsystem to parts again and wait new case probably quite awhile as those are out of stock.

But whoever manufactures these cases for you guys really havent done very well on painting part of consruction.


----------



## xbournex

I can get one panel shipped to you, so send us an email!


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> I can get one panel shipped to you, so send us an email!


Ok will send email. Its not one panel tho as both side panels are like that


----------



## Starshadow

I'll soon be entering the club. I love the white model and that's what I'll be ordering soon. Shame the black version comes with a front mesh while the white one doesn't. Anyway I was wondering, is the Coolermaster Megaflow 200mm LED fan compatible? Was thinking of putting a 140mm Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 in the back. The Asus P8Z77-I isn't available here in Italy yet so I'll go with the Asrock since I've seen excellent reviews about it. Not thinking of OC for the moment (will consider it in the future since I don't have a K version CPU) since I have to buy other vital components first (SSD and RAM). I'm also getting two magnetic dust filters for the side panel. I'll let you know once I order everything...


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> I can get one panel shipped to you, so send us an email!


Any plans to release a windowed side panel or sell spares such as side panels and handles?


----------



## N10248

Has anyone "discovered" the weight limit before the feet crack or collapse yet?


----------



## Dilyn

Now I just need to find a cheap external hard drive at least 1TB in size so that I can backup all my stuff.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Anyone brought a BitFenix Recon for theirs yet then?


----------



## WALSRU

They were hard to find on the stores I usually shop with so I got a Lamptron Touch instead.


----------



## longroadtrip

You can get the Recon here...


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Anyone brought a BitFenix Recon for theirs yet then?


I ordered one like a month ago hasn't arrived yet. Should be here soon though.


----------



## HuwSharpe

For anyone interest...



Looks like you would have bend a fold back to remove the I/O connection strip as its too big to simple slide out =(


----------



## digitalm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Anyone brought a BitFenix Recon for theirs yet then?


I've bought one however I'm still awaiting delivery of the case yet


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Anyone brought a BitFenix Recon for theirs yet then?


Have one in my main rig, any questions?


----------



## digitalm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Have one in my main rig, any questions?


Actually I have one, I believe each fan connector is controlled by each corresponding temperature probe, correct?

If so
1. If I disconnect all but 1 will it still control the rpm for all fans?
Or
2. Is there anyway to jumper/splice in extra connectors so that all probe connectors read from a single probe?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalm3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Have one in my main rig, any questions?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have one, I believe each fan connector is controlled by each corresponding temperature probe, correct?
> 
> If so
> 1. If I disconnect all but 1 will it still control the rpm for all fans?
> Or
> 2. Is there anyway to jumper/splice in extra connectors so that all probe connectors read from a single probe?
Click to expand...

I do not know, I'd assume just put all 5 probes in the same place though. I'd also think that if you connected 5 wires to 5 pin A's and 5 wires to 5 pin B's then there'd be no issue, but idk.


----------



## zzzz

better put some tall feet under that so the psu gets fresh air


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzzz*
> 
> better put some tall feet under that so the psu gets fresh air


?? the case is off the ground more than enough to give it fresh air...


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Have one in my main rig, any questions?


Any concerns about the controller only been 10W per channel?

I don't like the way the specs are 3 times lower than what they said it would be and if you only watch the Youtube video may believe the specs to be.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik0HSobVZBA

http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/recon#specs


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Any concerns about the controller only been 10W per channel?
> I don't like the way the specs are 3 times lower than what they said it would be and if you only watch the Youtube video may believe the specs to be.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik0HSobVZBA
> http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/recon#specs


It's still good. 10W is enough to support 2~3 fans per channel depending on their rated Amps.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Have one in my main rig, any questions?
> 
> 
> 
> Any concerns about the controller only been 10W per channel?
> 
> I don't like the way the specs are 3 times lower than what they said it would be and if you only watch the Youtube video may believe the specs to be.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik0HSobVZBA
> 
> http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/recon#specs
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Any concerns about the controller only been 10W per channel?
> I don't like the way the specs are 3 times lower than what they said it would be and if you only watch the Youtube video may believe the specs to be.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik0HSobVZBA
> http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/recon#specs
> 
> 
> 
> It's still good. 10W is enough to support 2~3 fans per channel depending on their rated Amps.
Click to expand...

Questions about wattage, mine's running 19 fans itself. 3 120s, 3 120s, 4 120s, 6 40s, 2 120s. 0 issues. Installation was difficult, but that's why I wrote a guide with Bourne's help. It's a solid unit IMO.

Edit: That being printed on the boxes is an error. New batches don't have that.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Questions about wattage, mine's running 19 fans itself. 3 120s, 3 120s, 4 120s, 6 40s, 2 120s. 0 issues. Installation was difficult, but that's why I wrote a guide with Bourne's help. It's a solid unit IMO.
> Edit: That being printed on the boxes is an error. New batches don't have that.


19 fans off one Recon unit? Does it become hot at all? What is this guide you speak of? Do you have a link for it? And what is being printed on the box that is an error?


----------



## johnnyw

Few pics. side parts of the psu are just rough cardboard templates, will be cutting proberly fitting pieces in future from white acrylic. Cables are bit messed still too and will clean those out a bit later on.


----------



## longroadtrip

Very nice and clean system johnny! Are you going to use acrylic or metal for those side panels under the mobo tray?


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Very nice and clean system johnny! Are you going to use acrylic or metal for those side panels under the mobo tray?


Well not 100% sure yet but likely acrylic just because you can get it pre white, with metal would need to paint it.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Well not 100% sure yet but likely acrylic just because you can get it pre white, with metal would need to paint it.


I made mine in metal at first, but the lack of flexibility made it hard to work with, so now using acrylic.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Few pics. side parts of the psu are just rough cardboard templates, will be cutting proberly fitting pieces in future from white acrylic. Cables are bit messed still too and will clean those out a bit later on.


Very Nice


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Questions about wattage, mine's running 19 fans itself. 3 120s, 3 120s, 4 120s, 6 40s, 2 120s. 0 issues. Installation was difficult, but that's why I wrote a guide with Bourne's help. It's a solid unit IMO.
> Edit: That being printed on the boxes is an error. New batches don't have that.
> 
> 
> 
> 19 fans off one Recon unit? Does it become hot at all? What is this guide you speak of? Do you have a link for it? And what is being printed on the box that is an error?
Click to expand...

It does not get hot. Check the rig LEGION in my sig that's the fan count. The guide is here: http://www.overclock.net/a/how-to-install-a-bitfenix-recon-set-up-your-router-to-use-it-and-allow-internet-access-without-disabling-the-firewall and finally the unit is rated at 10watts, but early boxes hat 30 written on them in error.


----------



## motokill36

Few more bits turned up











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

bit close with 120 Rad Wont fit other way up



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## phillyd

Nice job with the white LED's!


----------



## motokill36

Need to Fit water block on card now and see where it line up so i can choose rad fo roof


----------



## motokill36

well few more connections should line up once 45mm Rad is in








Shot at 2012-07-26


----------



## mwayne5

Hopefully, my case will be shipping from Newegg today. I have all the parts just waiting for their new house.


----------



## Zerosleep

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6104/origin-chronos-review-the-ultimate-lan-box


----------



## Michalius

I forgot to check in my case last night (which is at home), but is the entire I/O panel on a single PCB? Hoping to do some custom cutting to fit in an external DAC internally there, but would like to keep both USB 3.0 ports and the power switches, or at the very least the switches.


----------



## digitalm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Hopefully, my case will be shipping from Newegg today. I have all the parts just waiting for their new house.


you and me both, i tried calling them since the product page now says "out of stock" but all i could get for an answer was:

"It will ship 7/27 at 12am", i tried to explain that date/time was already 10.5 hours ago but i think maybe they meant noon PST


----------



## SniperTeamTango

There's ONE white one and 0 black ones in my city, I know exactly where it is, but I still can't get it.


----------



## phillyd

I won a Bitfenix Recon fan controller!


----------



## Dilyn

Enjoy that one mate! I'm sticking with my Lamptron FC5.
I really hope that the black acts as a nice accept for the case....









I need to get to work on this project and take more pics. This is taking way too long.


----------



## phillyd

yeah i wanna see it!


----------



## HuwSharpe

So i finished the box to conceal the 5.25" inverted bay.


----------



## burningrave101

White Prodigy is in stock at Newegg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345017


----------



## Lizard-Brain

*ADD ME*



http://www.overclock.net/t/1287433/build-log-chinook-bitfenix-prodigy-asus-p8z77-i-deluxe-evga-gtx-670-liquid-cooling/0_50


----------



## KaiotEch

Hey guys. Please help! Is it worth to replace a Corsair 600T to a Bitfenix Prodigy? Or that will a horror for me, because this case is small. Thanks


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Hey guys. Please help! Is it worth to replace a Corsair 600T to a Bitfenix Prodigy? Or that will a horror for me, because this case is small. Thanks


You're comparing apples and oranges, though the Prodigy has LOTS of room compared to pretty much any other m-ITX case on the market. Obviously, you'll need a new (mITX) motherboard, but there's a good chance that all of your other components will fit just fine.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Hey guys. Please help! Is it worth to replace a Corsair 600T to a Bitfenix Prodigy? Or that will a horror for me, because this case is small. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You're comparing apples and oranges, though the Prodigy has LOTS of room compared to pretty much any other m-ITX case on the market. Obviously, you'll need a new (mITX) motherboard, but there's a good chance that all of your other components will fit just fine.
Click to expand...

Which in the mITX market, having an ATX Psu slot is a godsend.


----------



## SortOfGrim

*ADD ME!*

Hi all!









Here's my HTPC case..now I want another one but it has to be water cooled and a gaming rig!










link to album


----------



## SalisburySteak

Add me! Sorry for dark picture. My lighting sucks. Do you guys have any cooler recommendations(Prefereably cheap)? My temps reach 55 at load on stock settings.


----------



## KaiotEch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> 
> Add me! Sorry for dark picture. My lighting sucks. Do you guys have any cooler recommendations(Prefereably cheap)? My temps reach 55 at load on stock settings.


I think 55° is the CPU. And the GPU? Idle?


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> I think 55° is the CPU. And the GPU? Idle?


55 is my cpu at load, but being so high at stock, I can't really overclock it much. It idle's around 30. My GPU is perfectly fine though. I can't decide ona cooler because the way Asrock designed the placement of the CPU socket, I'm worried about getting a cooler that will hit my card. What about the Antec Kuhler 620?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1287433/build-log-chinook-bitfenix-prodigy-asus-p8z77-i-deluxe-evga-gtx-670-liquid-cooling/0_50


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> *ADD ME!*
> Hi all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my HTPC case..now I want another one but it has to be water cooled and a gaming rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link to album


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me! Sorry for dark picture. My lighting sucks. Do you guys have any cooler recommendations(Prefereably cheap)? My temps reach 55 at load on stock settings.


*all above added*


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> I think 55° is the CPU. And the GPU? Idle?
> 
> 
> 
> 55 is my cpu at load, but being so high at stock, I can't really overclock it much. It idle's around 30. My GPU is perfectly fine though. I can't decide ona cooler because the way Asrock designed the placement of the CPU socket, I'm worried about getting a cooler that will hit my card. What about the Antec Kuhler 620?
Click to expand...

The 620 is very small with incredibly flexible tubes.
I'll be installing my stuff tonight and will be posting pics of it all setup here once I finish. I'll be putting a 620 on my CPU and on my GPU, so if you want to see the fit, come back sometime tomorrow and I should have them up.


----------



## vector north

This is my first time posting.







This site has me addicted to the Prodigy there are so many things you can add to such a small case. Now, I haven't put together a computer in a few years so this was like starting out from scratch.

I have some pictures in an album but I don't know how to link them. Here are some issues I ran into when putting the case together.

- In the manual, the installation picture for the front fan is wrong. The flat edges are to go on the outside. I wish the holes at the front had stamped 230mm , 240mm on the case beside the holes so I knew which ones to attach the fans to. Took me 20min to get it lined up.

- What are those long rubber things in the fan kit. It needs a manual to show what they are for.

- Some missing paint on the internal HDD cage and on the fans. No biggie, they are the hanger marks from painting.

- There is a mix of low quality plastic thumb screws on the case and solid metal ones on the power supply bracket.

- Fan came with a 7v adapter. That is like selling me 75% of a fan. It should include a 12v adapter.

Everything else is great and fits well.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vector north*
> 
> This is my first time posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This site has me addicted to the Prodigy there are so many things you can add to such a small case. Now, I haven't put together a computer in a few years so this was like starting out from scratch.
> I have some pictures in an album but I don't know how to link them. Here are some issues I ran into when putting the case together.
> - In the manual, the installation picture for the front fan is wrong. The flat edges are to go on the outside. I wish the holes at the front had stamped 230mm , 240mm on the case beside the holes so I knew which ones to attach the fans to. Took me 20min to get it lined up.
> - What are those long rubber things in the fan kit. It needs a manual to show what they are for.
> - Some missing paint on the internal HDD cage and on the fans. No biggie, they are the hanger marks from painting.
> - There is a mix of low quality plastic thumb screws on the case and solid metal ones on the power supply bracket.
> Everything else is great and fits well.


Welcome to OCN!

The long rubber things would be be rubber mounts so that it absorbs vibrations and reduces sounds caused by those vibrations.


----------



## Tacdise

Hey everyone, I'm a newcomer to the forum. The prodigy was the reason why I joined. Anyway, please add me. My specs are:

-Bitfenix prodigy (Arctic White)
-Corsair H100
-Nvidia GTX 460
-Intel i5-3570k
-8 gb Ripjaws DDR3
-Asrock Z77e-itx
-Antic Earthwatt 650w

Also, since a lot of people here uses the Asrock Z77e-itx mb. Can someone help me? I can't seems to get the onboard graphic to work. Up till recently, when I turn on the computer it would run for about 5-10 seconds and then shut down, only to turn on again. I fixed that problem, which is probably due to the misplaced RAMs. However, I would like to fix the onboard graphic because I will have to make due with it until my graphic card arrive.


----------



## xbournex

You mean like this?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacdise*
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm a newcomer to the forum. The prodigy was the reason why I joined. Anyway, please add me. My specs are:
> -Bitfenix prodigy (Arctic White)
> -Corsair H100
> -Nvidia GTX 460
> -Intel i5-3570k
> -8 gb Ripjaws DDR3
> -Asrock Z77e-itx
> -Antic Earthwatt 650w
> Also, since a lot of people here uses the Asrock Z77e-itx mb. Can someone help me? I can't seems to get the onboard graphic to work. Up till recently, when I turn on the computer it would run for about 5-10 seconds and then shut down, only to turn on again. I fixed that problem, which is probably due to the misplaced RAMs. However, I would like to fix the onboard graphic because I will have to make due with it until my graphic card arrive.


Welcome to OCN!

It should work automatically, but make sure you have a monitor connected to the motherboard ports.

If it's not working, you may have something installed incorrectly or something is broken. Make sure you only use the USB 2.0 ports, as the USB 3.0 ports need a driver installed for them to work. Make sure you installed the CPU correctly (have the arrow/triangle match up on the CPU and the motherboard). You only need the CPU and RAM to access the BIOS (just keep pressing "Delete" button during POST, which is right after you press the power button).


----------



## Dilyn

Not sure about the settings for the Z77E, but I know that on the last board I owned there was an option to disable onboard graphics and use the GPU only, so look around for something like that.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> You mean like this?


How are those fans attached, with the pins?


----------



## vector north

With a large fan the lower front clips are blocked. I put the flat edges on the sides.


----------



## Sazexa

So, I saw this thread and got interested in the case. I don't intend on making a super powerful rig or anything really special for that matter, but does anyone know of any mini-ITX board that can use an AM3 processor, and DDR3 (1333) memory?

I've got some spare parts (processor, PSU, 2 x 2GB DDR3 RAM, HDD, ODD) and kind of want to use this just as a simple, mini-build. I won't need any GPU, really, just one that is good enough to use Windows 7. Perhaps a board that has just two slots, one for a simple GPU and one for a PCI WiFi card. (Does m-ITX even come with two slots, or just one?)

Any info on a good board would be much appreciated.


----------



## phillyd

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=200854&CatId=13
this is the only AM3 ITX board i can find


----------



## Tacdise

Quote:


> Welcome to OCN!
> 
> It should work automatically, but make sure you have a monitor connected to the motherboard ports.
> 
> If it's not working, you may have something installed incorrectly or something is broken. Make sure you only use the USB 2.0 ports, as the USB 3.0 ports need a driver installed for them to work. Make sure you installed the CPU correctly (have the arrow/triangle match up on the CPU and the motherboard). You only need the CPU and RAM to access the BIOS (just keep pressing "Delete" button during POST, which is right after you press the power button).


Yea, I checked if all the parts were seated correctly. I've cleared the cmos by removing the battery and cutting the power.
Quote:


> Not sure about the settings for the Z77E, but I know that on the last board I owned there was an option to disable onboard graphics and use the GPU only, so look around for something like that.


I've check that too. The only option that come remotely close to enabling onboard graphic was "preferred graphic" which only have 1 option, which is pci-e graphic.

Well, thanks anyway. I guess it's time to throw in the towel and just ask newegg to replace my motherboard.


----------



## Dilyn

I think I figured it out.
Boot into Windows and insert the software disc that came with the board. I don't have the disc in right now (and I don't have my CD drive installed anymore - I'm done with it now







), but there will be a bit of software to install that will deal with the onboard graphics.
Unless I'm just really sleep deprived and I'm making all this up. But what is there to lose?









Pics incoming soon...


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=200854&CatId=13
> this is the only AM3 ITX board i can find


Little outta price range. How are Zotac boards? I've never heard anything about them, really.


----------



## phillyd

They are usually very good. If I were you I'd go intel or FM1


----------



## Kokin

In newegg you can find these: three

Doesn't seem to be worth the price though.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> They are usually very good. If I were you I'd go intel or FM1


My spare processor is AM3, not FM1.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> My spare processor is AM3, not FM1.


Then you have 2 options from Newegg at least. One being $50 and the other being $80.


----------



## tamas

Could a prodigy fit two 240mm radiators (specifically EX rads from XSPC) up front side by side. It looks like there might be enough space but it would be incredibly tight. It would be awesome if I could get that to work.


----------



## phillyd

Idk, anyone with the case want to do measurements?


----------



## HuwSharpe

The case is barely 240mm wide, but height wise you'd be okay, with roughly 300mm.


----------



## Kokin

Yeah the case is almost 250mm wide, but that's outer dimensions. It would require a bit of modding with drilling some holes in the front.


----------



## tamas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Idk, anyone with the case want to do measurements?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> The case is barely 240mm wide, but height wise you'd be okay, with roughly 300mm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Yeah the case is almost 250mm wide, but that's outer dimensions. It would require a bit of modding with drilling some holes in the front.


It will be will be close. Drilling the holes is not a problem, I know that I'll need to do that, but it would great if I could get my two 240mm rads up front instead of losing the optical bay.


----------



## Dilyn

Finally got home from work and I'm barely awake right now so bear with me.
Pics are finally here. I'll put them all in a spoiler so it doesn't ruin this page's length










Spoiler: Sandy Mininess



First we just have some size comparisons. Bitfenix Prodigy vs Cooler Master HAF X.



















As you can see, it's incredibly small and a very 'big' transition for me. This is the smallest case I've owned.

Money shot.










This is what we're going to fill with badass hardware:










Are you as excited as I am?

Note to anyone wanting to install the 620: For some reason on the ASRock Z77E-ITX board, the holes don't match up at all no matter how you orient them, so you have to do this with your plastic backplate:










You can see how quickly this thing fills up:










I'm likin the view from up here:










Everything is now in but the GPU. Looks a bit messy.










GPU wall to the rescue!










Aside from the added 2x 6 pins









Overview of the front and side:










And the back, full of all the connectors this board has!










Proof that it works and I'm not just pulling your leg here:










If you were wondering how I was going to install Windows and use all my other discs...










Like a boss.

Next step is to get those cables sleeved.



I'm hoping the way that all of my fans are setup works fine - I really don't want to get back inside there any time soon. I wouldn't mind it so much if I could take off the entire top panel to make messing around inside a bit easier (hey, Bitfenix! A good idea







).
I wanted to remove the ODD bay on the top so that I could install a second fan up there but I need it in order to hold my fan controller in place. Maybe I should invest in a dremel


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tamas*
> 
> Could a prodigy fit two 240mm radiators (specifically EX rads from XSPC) up front side by side. It looks like there might be enough space but it would be incredibly tight. It would be awesome if I could get that to work.


I just measured 160mm of clearance from the motherboard tray to the front of the case. 35mm EX + 25mm fan + 35mm EX = 95mm

Any reason why you wouldn't just go with a single, thick radiator?


----------



## tamas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> I just measured 160mm of clearance from the motherboard tray to the front of the case. 35mm EX + 25mm fan + 35mm EX = 95mm
> Any reason why you wouldn't just go with a single, thick radiator?


I ment side by side on the front. So I would more or less have a 240mm x 240mm rad up front. According to the Bitfenix website it should have internal dimensions of 250mm. So it might fit with some drilling.

I was hoping that someone would be able to tell me whether this seems reasonable or not. My EX 240s are 121mm wide. So it seems like a possibility


----------



## xbournex

front panel clips will block it.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> front panel clips will block it.


Is there a 230mm rad available on the market to anyone's knowledge?


----------



## phillyd

not that i can find


----------



## DEEBS808

This case is just begging me to buy,mod and build it. Looks like ill be building a rig for my son in this.


----------



## phillyd

The prodigy is back in stock at NCIX Canada, for all of you Cannucks.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The prodigy is back in stock at NCIX Canada, for all of you Cannucks.


Thank you.

Edit:

http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=71144&vpn=BFC-PRO-300-WWXKW-RP&manufacture=BitFenix

....I don't understand.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The prodigy is back in stock at NCIX Canada, for all of you Cannucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=71144&vpn=BFC-PRO-300-WWXKW-RP&manufacture=BitFenix
> 
> ....I don't understand.
Click to expand...

bitfenix posted about it on their facebook. maybe it hasnt gone through on NCIX's website


----------



## Dilyn

It's marked as in stock now.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tamas*
> 
> I ment side by side on the front. So I would more or less have a 240mm x 240mm rad up front. According to the Bitfenix website it should have internal dimensions of 250mm. So it might fit with some drilling.
> I was hoping that someone would be able to tell me whether this seems reasonable or not. My EX 240s are 121mm wide. So it seems like a possibility


Regardless of how you mount the rads in the front, you'll lose the ODD either way as there may not be enough clearance at the bottom. I would suggest just getting the 200mm rad in the front as it is close to the surface area of a non-thick 360mm rad and you can stick a 120 at the top or rear.


----------



## Hackcremo

hello guys..will cooler master hyper 212+ fits in the prodigy..??
i am looking some air coolers to fit in with the ascrock z77..and gonna pair with 2700k and overclock tom mild 4.5 ghz..
do prodigy can handle the thermal ventilation for the heat at load..??


----------



## snackman

just got a tracking number from newegg...1st build but will have some knowledgeable help...was going to get black and had pre-ordered but saw they got the artic white in so next thing ya know







great resource here....thanks in advance


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> hello guys..will cooler master hyper 212+ fits in the prodigy..??
> i am looking some air coolers to fit in with the ascrock z77..and gonna pair with 2700k and overclock tom mild 4.5 ghz..
> do prodigy can handle the thermal ventilation for the heat at load..??


I have yet to put my rig under any real stress, but here's what I can tell you:

With my current fan setup, my CPU is idling anywhere from 40-50C and my GPU at around 40C. I have a 200mm fan on the front pulling in air, a 120mm AP-15 expelling air out the top, another 120mm AP-15 pulling air through the rad on the 620, and my GPU is sucking air in through the side panel. So I have a very limited intake. I'm considering switching my top AP-15 to be an intake so that I can get some additional airflow in my case - I think the added fresh/cool air would be more beneficial for cooling than have hot air immediately sucked out. I have a lot of negative pressure in this case, and there's very little air even entering because of the way the white case's front panel is designed.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> hello guys..will cooler master hyper 212+ fits in the prodigy..??
> i am looking some air coolers to fit in with the ascrock z77..and gonna pair with 2700k and overclock tom mild 4.5 ghz..
> do prodigy can handle the thermal ventilation for the heat at load..??


If a 212 doesn't fit, you could get one of those heatsinks where it lays the fan parallel to the board.

Like this picture.


----------



## phillyd

*The hyper 212+ has some issues due to the backplate interfering with some ITX motherboards*
If anyone has more info than the compatability section, please tell me

*The prodigy will fit most air coolers height-wise. 160mm max height.*


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> *The hyper 212+ has some issues due to the backplate interfering with some ITX motherboards*
> If anyone has more info than the compatability section, please tell me
> *The prodigy will fit most air coolers height-wise. 160mm max height.*


THE ONLY THINKS WHICH STOP ME FROM PORTING TO ITX IS THE COOLER..
I DONT HAVE ENOUGH FUND TOP BUY ANOTHER COOLER WHICH WILL BE H60 THE LOWEST WATER COOLER I CAN GET TO FIT IN ON THE ASROCK MOBO..


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> THE ONLY THINKS WHICH STOP ME FROM PORTING TO ITX IS THE COOLER..
> I DONT HAVE ENOUGH FUND TOP BUY ANOTHER COOLER WHICH WILL BE H60 THE LOWEST WATER COOLER I CAN GET TO FIT IN ON THE ASROCK MOBO..


You could get basically any other Air cooler. NZXT Havik 120, Xigmatek Dark Knight


----------



## the petes

cruising through this thread, i havent seen anH80 or H60 mounted to the back (unless im blind). has anyone mounted an H cooler "correctly" on the back? i.e., water tubes at the bottom of the rad. if it works, please let me know!!!


----------



## Kokin

Next ETA for the Black Prodigy in Newegg is tomorrow (Aug. 1st). I hope my pre-order finally changes to shipped status.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> cruising through this thread, i havent seen anH80 or H60 mounted to the back (unless im blind). has anyone mounted an H cooler "correctly" on the back? i.e., water tubes at the bottom of the rad. if it works, please let me know!!!


I never noticed any temp differences when I had it mounted with the tubes at the top or the bottom. This was with a H50 in an Antec 902 though.


----------



## MoeMantis

I just tried to install Thermaltake's water 2.0 Pro and it does not fit the ASRock Z77E-ITX. Before I switch to an H80 I want to make sure that it actually fits. Has anyone used an H80 on a ASRock Z77E-ITX? Can someone confirm that it fits?


----------



## Gomi

http://www.overclock.net/t/1260079/mini-itx-build-asrock-z77e-itx-compatibility-with-corsair-h60

Might require abit of modding - might not (Depends on what backplate the H80 ships with). Anyhow, its a simple operation - 5 minutes tops if you need to mod it to avoid the mSATA.


----------



## Kokin

Even brackets for the XSPC Rasa block and Raystorm blocks have issues with the Z77E-ITX. I can't cut the metal backplate, so one corner of my backplate, is slightly "raised" compared to the other 3 corners. It hasn't affected anything though.

The backplate was overlapping a chip near the side of the black metal plate, so the backplate isn't flush with the PCB on one side.


----------



## johnnyw

H80 has same backplate as H100 and it wont need any modding to make it fit to Z77-E-ITX, it is really tight fit as it touches msata port slightly at edges but there is like 1mm thick plastic washers in backplate beetween it and mobo that prevents it doing any damage to msata connector when tightening block.


----------



## SecretLibrarian

The Antec Kuhler 620 backplate fits the Asrock z77e-ITX with just a very slight mod. If I recall, one of the screw holes for an AMD mobo overlapped the m-sata connector but it can be trimmed it off with a shop knife or exacto knife. I'm pretty apprehensive about modding stuff like this and had no problem doing it.


----------



## Michalius

Why not just cut out the motherboard panel, similar to how cases currently ship with the big motherboard cutout?

Would be a really easy (and concealed) mod.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snackman*
> 
> just got a tracking number from newegg...1st build but will have some knowledgeable help...was going to get black and had pre-ordered but saw they got the artic white in so next thing ya know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great resource here....thanks in advance


almost missed you, added. just post pics


----------



## motokill36

Bit of update











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Bit of update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Damn! Is it in push/pull?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Damn! Is it in push/pull?


Looks like a just pushing out of case.


----------



## motokill36

Yes Just Push








Have 200mm Rad on order for front but may have to change front fan to a 200mm instead of the 230mm will see its going to be tight








.Its a 45mm Rad


----------



## borandi

ADD ME

I've got mine in, went for the Black colour the minute they were on sale in the UK. Just waiting on the Power Supply now to finish my build. This is replacing my 24/7, which I write all my reviews on.

Build will be:

BitFenix Prodigy (duh) in Black
Zotac Z68-ITX (or ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe, if I review it soon)
i5-2500K
Antec Kuhler 920
2x8 GB GSkill Sniper DDR3-1600
GPU undecided yet - perhaps one of either a GTX460 or GTX560 that I have laying around if it will fit with the cage in, a HD6450 if not. I don't intend on gaming on this thing, perhaps some mild OpenCL testing.
Rosewill 500W SilentNight PSU
120GB Kingston SSD
9.5 TB of storage (2x3TB, 1x2TB, 1x1.5TB)

Total cost: Not a lot. Most of this kit is older review stuff I have, stuff carrying over from the old build, or equipment I've won in overclocking competitions. Only thing I properly purchased new for this build would have been the case.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> ADD ME
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got mine in, went for the Black colour the minute they were on sale in the UK. Just waiting on the Power Supply now to finish my build. This is replacing my 24/7, which I write all my reviews on.
> Build will be:
> BitFenix Prodigy (duh) in Black
> Zotac Z68-ITX (or ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe, if I review it soon)
> i5-2500K
> Antec Kuhler 920
> 2x8 GB GSkill Sniper DDR3-1600
> GPU undecided yet - perhaps one of either a GTX460 or GTX560 that I have laying around if it will fit with the cage in, a HD6450 if not. I don't intend on gaming on this thing, perhaps some mild OpenCL testing.
> Rosewill 500W SilentNight PSU
> 120GB Kingston SSD
> 9.5 TB of storage (2x3TB, 1x2TB, 1x1.5TB)
> Total cost: Not a lot. Most of this kit is older review stuff I have, stuff carrying over from the old build, or equipment I've won in overclocking competitions. Only thing I properly purchased new for this build would have been the case


added!


----------



## Dilyn

Oi, Philly! Why am I not on this list.


----------



## MoeMantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Even brackets for the XSPC Rasa block and Raystorm blocks have issues with the Z77E-ITX. I can't cut the metal backplate, so one corner of my backplate, is slightly "raised" compared to the other 3 corners. It hasn't affected anything though.
> The backplate was overlapping a chip near the side of the black metal plate, so the backplate isn't flush with the PCB on one side.


The backplate on the thermaltake water 2.0 wasn't really the problem. It was plastic and easy to mod. The cooler didn't fit because of some capacitors and other obstructions on the front. I couldn't cut the metal ring or else it would be useless. And I cant just start tearing out capacitors. But I'm going to go with the H80 now, which sucks. I liked the thermaltake's giant rad and the white fans.


----------



## mwayne5

Well, it's august 1st and I'm still sitting at pending preorder on newegg....looks like I'm on the next batch of prodigys...again....hopefully. damn this is killing me.


----------



## mach9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Well, it's august 1st and I'm still sitting at pending preorder on newegg....looks like I'm on the next batch of prodigys...again....hopefully. damn this is killing me.


Why not just cancel and order from ncix.us? Both colors are in stock and the black version is on sale for 76.99. Free shipping as well.


----------



## CreeperK1d

*ADD ME!*

My case is coming soon and here is a link to my build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1289036/bitfenix-prodigy-gaming-build


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreeperK1d*
> 
> *ADD ME!*
> 
> My case is coming soon and here is a link to my build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1289036/bitfenix-prodigy-gaming-build


thanks for the large font








but i need a color.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Made another shroud to hide _"the stuff"_, just need to add the side shroud now.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach9*
> 
> Why not just cancel and order from ncix.us? Both colors are in stock and the black version is on sale for 76.99. Free shipping as well.


Love your face

lol your first post on Overclock and you get repped, thanks man.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Made another shroud to hide _"the stuff"_, just need to add the side shroud now.


Like it Very Nice


----------



## motokill36

Hi All just fitted 200 Rad with 45mm / 240mm Rad and 230mm Fan very close


----------



## WALSRU

^ PURDY


----------



## snackman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> almost missed you, added. just post pics


thanks and will do...should be here thursday.....I think I will be waiting on this build though as I have not found a MOBO that fits my needs and will support a hackintosh install. Looking to go mac-mini i3....


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snackman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> almost missed you, added. just post pics
> 
> 
> 
> thanks and will do...should be here thursday.....I think I will be waiting on this build though as I have not found a MOBO that fits my needs and will support a *-snip-* install. Looking to go mac-mini i3....
Click to expand...

don't mention that^, against TOS


----------



## Michalius

For the audiophiles out there, while planning my build I have found a nearly perfect option to get past the crap itx onboard sound.

Going to mount this in place of the font/side I/O shield in a custom housing with some new switches. Basically just cut out the I/O portion, make a new piece to fit, and mount this on it with the switches. Easy as pie.

You can then get a high speed USB 2.0 -> internal USB header cable, and have everything mounted internally.

Checked the spacing, and with a fat 60-80mm thick front 120mm radiator, there's plenty of space. Not so much with the 200mm rad though.


----------



## CreeperK1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> thanks for the large font
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i need a color.


I'm not sure what colour at the moment but I'm doing a poll on my build log page to see what colour I should get. I'll get back to you once I've decided .


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> For the audiophiles out there, while planning my build I have found a nearly perfect option to get past the crap itx onboard sound.
> 
> Going to mount this in place of the font/side I/O shield in a custom housing with some new switches. Basically just cut out the I/O portion, make a new piece to fit, and mount this on it with the switches. Easy as pie.
> 
> You can then get a high speed USB 2.0 -> internal USB header cable, and have everything mounted internally.
> 
> Checked the spacing, and with a fat 60-80mm thick front 120mm radiator, there's plenty of space. Not so much with the 200mm rad though.


good thought. the only other option i can think of is a PCI-E Splitter.


----------



## WALSRU

I just went with the Corsair 1500 usb headset. I'm not a hardcore audiophile but I think it's dang decent.


----------



## Trelga

I wish this thing was a mid tower case that suported an atx motherboard







.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I just went with the Corsair 1500 usb headset. I'm not a hardcore audiophile but I think it's dang decent.


USB headset, nuff said.

Checkout OCN's Most Recommended Audio Products.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I just went with the Corsair 1500 usb headset. I'm not a hardcore audiophile but I think it's dang decent.


most audiophiles will tell you to avoid most USB headsets as they aren't the most accurate. I wish sata or internal USB could act like PCI for good sound cards.
or somebody needs to make a board with a good creative card built in for ITX


----------



## Michalius

Well, hopefully I'll be able to get my build log going fairly soon. Have all of the parts picked out, and all of the mods planned. Now I just need to bite the bullet and get going.

General overview-
Alphacool XT45 240mm, UT60 120mm
VPP655 D5 w/top
EK Supremacy Plexi
EK 7970DC2 Acetal/Copper
Mayhem's Blue Berry Pastel
Laser etched window with LED mounts to light up the design
Fill port system similar to Project Fire Ant (seeing that saved me some serious headaches)
Drain plug in the bottom of the UT60 mounted on the case.
Swiftech Helix with painted blades
Some paint here and there on the case

Hopefully, I'll be able to have a fully functional LAN case that will be easy enough to drain and fill without having to open it up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> most audiophiles will tell you to avoid most USB headsets as they aren't the most accurate. I wish sata or internal USB could act like PCI for good sound cards.
> or somebody needs to make a board with a good creative card built in for ITX


A lot of the USB DAC's do a better job than a lot of soundcards. This is in the sub-$200 range, of course.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trelga*
> 
> I wish this thing was a mid tower case that suported an atx motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Unless your planning on running three way SLI or Crossfire what do you need an ATX motherboard for?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> For the audiophiles out there, while planning my build I have found a nearly perfect option to get past the crap itx onboard sound.
> 
> Going to mount this in place of the font/side I/O shield in a custom housing with some new switches. Basically just cut out the I/O portion, make a new piece to fit, and mount this on it with the switches. Easy as pie.
> 
> You can then get a high speed USB 2.0 -> internal USB header cable, and have everything mounted internally.
> 
> Checked the spacing, and with a fat 60-80mm thick front 120mm radiator, there's plenty of space. Not so much with the 200mm rad though.


Oh man that's fancy.
Be sure to post pics


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> A lot of the USB DAC's do a better job than a lot of soundcards. This is in the sub-$200 range, of course.


hmm. im not much of an audiophile. I use a Creative SoundCore 3D chip (onboard my G1.Sniper 3) with breakaway Live as a filter, and Klipsch Promedia 2.1's. My tastes are more like a melophile than an audiophile. I like my music with a warmer sound than most audiophiles.


----------



## Michalius

Same here. I was used to my DX until this recent upgrade. Using almost the same onboard as you with the G1.Assassin 2. This DAC, from what I've gathered, is a step up from that even. Not quite Xonar Essence quality, but will definitely give my PC-350s a nice boost.


----------



## Dilyn

I plan on getting an E9 and an E17 soon enough.
I miss my Titanium.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Same here. I was used to my DX until this recent upgrade. Using almost the same onboard as you with the G1.Assassin 2. This DAC, from what I've gathered, is a step up from that even. Not quite Xonar Essence quality, but will definitely give my PC-350s a nice boost.


I upgraded from a DG so i'll be happy for a while. I can barely (if at all) tell the difference between 320kbps mp3 and losless FLAC


----------



## Michalius

Audio equipment is like tools. It's a lot easier to cut a straight line with a jigsaw than a dremel. Having the tool gives you abilities and allows you to do things you otherwise wouldn't.

Similarly, not being able to hear a difference in bitrate is a comment on your current sound system, not your ears.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> I plan on getting an E9 and an E17 soon enough.
> I miss my Titanium.


I was looking at those closely. Something about having it all mounted internally appeals to me a lot more though. I can't quite put my finger on why exactly.


----------



## Dilyn

See, I don't really mind having external items all that much. I'm really OCD about alignments and stuff, so it's usually well organized and clean. Which definitely removes eyesores, which makes me not mind whether it's external or internal.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach9*
> 
> Why not just cancel and order from ncix.us? Both colors are in stock and the black version is on sale for 76.99. Free shipping as well.


Cancelled my Newegg preorder and went with NCIX.US. Thanks and +rep!


----------



## ck42

In same situation. Cancelled order on newegg. Probably will get if sooner and about $15 cheaper.


----------



## Trelga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Unless your planning on running three way SLI or Crossfire what do you need an ATX motherboard for?


I already have my board. Plus I doubt this would fit a h100 in the case.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trelga*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Unless your planning on running three way SLI or Crossfire what do you need an ATX motherboard for?
> 
> 
> 
> I already have my board. Plus I doubt this would fit a h100 in the case.
Click to expand...

You'd be very wrong.


----------



## vector north

BitFenix Build post # 2

After some phone tag in tracking down a lost UPS shipment I now have my second shipment of computer parts. Again, with my last post I have pictures in the gallery.

I installed a white OCZ 600W 160mm modular PSU. It fit with no cable issues. There was lots of space beside the PSU to store unwanted cables.

In my last post I made a comment about the fan cable being 7v and not 12v. BitFenix makes a 12v adapter with 3 fan ports on it. I attached the front fan and the top 2 fans to it. In an office environment the 12v fan plug would be too loud.

I ran into an issue with the HD audio plug on my ASUS P8H77-I motherboard. The audio port is located at the farthest point away from the case audio ports. The case cable barley reaches the audio port on the motherboard. The stock Intel CPU fan has an open cover and rubs the wire. I attached the cord to the fan housing to keep it out of the way.

Changes I would make to the case:

- Place the case IO panel horizontally across the top front of the side panel. Give enough length in the cables to run along the top side of the panel to the rear of the case so it can open like a hinge so the cables can be tied back a little better.

I really like the soft plastic handles and feet on the case ... they don't scratch my floor if I need to move it.


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trelga*
> 
> I already have my board. Plus I doubt this would fit a h100 in the case.


You could stack two H100s with fans on either side and still have plenty of room.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Trelga*
> 
> I already have my board. Plus I doubt this would fit a h100 in the case.
> 
> 
> 
> You could stack two H100s with fans on either side and still have plenty of room.
Click to expand...

you can do an RX240 in push/pull


----------



## SniperTeamTango

More tomorrow.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> For the audiophiles out there, while planning my build I have found a nearly perfect option to get past the crap itx onboard sound.
> Going to mount this in place of the font/side I/O shield in a custom housing with some new switches. Basically just cut out the I/O portion, make a new piece to fit, and mount this on it with the switches. Easy as pie.
> You can then get a high speed USB 2.0 -> internal USB header cable, and have everything mounted internally.
> Checked the spacing, and with a fat 60-80mm thick front 120mm radiator, there's plenty of space. Not so much with the 200mm rad though.


If you're into nodding, you could cut out an expansion bay to the right of the rear exhaust fan. The asrock z77 Mobo that everyone's getting has a pcie x1 slot for the WiFi next to the northbridge heatsink. Just put your sound card, for example the Asus xonar dx, in your modded expansion bay and run an extension ribbon cable to where the WiFi used to plug into and taadaaa, sound card.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> If you're into nodding, you could cut out an expansion bay to the right of the rear exhaust fan. The asrock z77 Mobo that everyone's getting has a pcie x1 slot for the WiFi next to the northbridge heatsink. Just put your sound card, for example the Asus xonar dx, in your modded expansion bay and run an extension ribbon cable to where the WiFi used to plug into and taadaaa, sound card.


Does that work for the mSata/Mini-PCI Express port you're talking about?


----------



## WALSRU

For those looking at fan controllers, the Lamptron Touch does NOT really fit with the H100 installed. The secondary PCB and capacitors or whatever the heck is built into this thing makes it too long. I made it fit but it does stick out just a little bit. I'll have to take some pics tonight, overall I do like the quality and it allows me to control the speed of my pump in case I get anymore of the infamous noise.

Btw 4x Cougar Vortex on in push/pull. They're quieter than Corsair but not as much as I hoped. On low they're very tolerable but on high I can hear the whooshing noise from across the room. Not upset about my purchase but not thrilled either.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Side shroud now on, though the dimensions are slightly off, will likely make another yet.
Note: cables and fans to be replaced yet, all black and white themed, plus FSC to be fitted.



Now where to put the ENCOM logo?


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Side shroud now on, though the dimensions are slightly off, will likely make another yet.
> Note: cables and fans to be replaced yet, all black and white themed, plus FSC to be fitted.
> 
> Now where to put the ENCOM logo?










Is it plastic sheet ?
Or metal


----------



## WALSRU

You guys are too committed with your cable management. On my last case looking through my side window made me constantly open it up until I had them just right. With the Prodigy I got them pretty well tucked (modular helped) and zip-tied then shut the door and haven't thought about it since.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it plastic sheet ?
> Or metal


First attempts were metal, but that was a lot of work and when the inevitable modifications were required even more of a pain. So, i opted for Vivak, as i have access to a machine for cutting it, plus its gloss and looks cool under lights.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> You guys are too committed with your cable management. On my last case looking through my side window made me constantly open it up until I had them just right. With the Prodigy I got them pretty well tucked (modular helped) and zip-tied then shut the door and haven't thought about it since.


Why spend all the money on good looking, well functioning parts, if you're just going to clutter it with cables and make it look sloppy? Plus, especially in a small case like this, cable management can REALLY affect air flow and temperatures.


----------



## WALSRU

Don't get me wrong I don't mean sloppy cabling, I spent way more time than usual putting this case together just doing the cables ahead of time. I just don't really get the point of the panels everyone is making to cover the psu and front hdd area. To each their own, I probably will make a side window for the non-gpu side eventually.

P.S. Sazexa, I don't see you on the owner's list do you have a Prodigy? I think you're overestimating the smallness of this ITX case. There's a lot of room in here for components and wire management.


Spoiler: Wires before I cleaned mine up


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> If you're into nodding, you could cut out an expansion bay to the right of the rear exhaust fan. The asrock z77 Mobo that everyone's getting has a pcie x1 slot for the WiFi next to the northbridge heatsink. Just put your sound card, for example the Asus xonar dx, in your modded expansion bay and run an extension ribbon cable to where the WiFi used to plug into and taadaaa, sound card.


Based on a preliminary measurment, that's where my D5 pump will have to go.


----------



## Kokin

There are people here who spend hundreds on sleeving alone so it's a big deal for some people. I didn't care too much but once I got sleeved extensions it really cleaned up my last build and I appreciated the efforts people put into cable management and sleeving.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Don't get me wrong I don't mean sloppy cabling, I spent way more time than usual putting this case together just doing the cables ahead of time. I just don't really get the point of the panels everyone is making to cover the psu and front hdd area. To each their own, I probably will make a side window for the non-gpu side eventually.
> P.S. Sazexa, I don't see you on the owner's list do you have a Prodigy? I think you're overestimating the smallness of this ITX case. There's a lot of room in here for components and wire management.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wires before I cleaned mine up


No, I don't own it. A friend does, and I'm quite a fan of the case considering using it for a case to make a part comprised of spare parts. But yeah, as for covering the PSU area, that seemed silly to me. It look to blank.

Also, if your CPU block can be rotated, I'd suggest it. It looks like you're putting a lot of force on those tubes. "a lot".


----------



## spicytofu

Well hello all! I am new on here but I recently bought a bitfenix, set it up and everything! Just want to shed some light maybe help other users on here as well.

To start here are my specs

Gigabyte H55n-usb3 ITX
Intel core i5 750 (OC to 3.6Ghz)
8GB Mushkin silverline 1333
MSI GTX 460 cyclone 1gb
PC power and cooling silencer mk III (the beautiful white one)
Intel 320 120gb ssd
ocz octsane s2 120gb ssd
320gb WD blue 2.5" 5400rpm hdd
scythe kaze ace 4 channel fan controller

I have essentially gone with a completely black and white unit. Minus the blue main sata cable for identification purposes and the gigabyte motherboard. I was originally running a sugo sg-05 I think it was shoebox case with the 450w sfx power supply (which was horrible!) thus why i switched over to the prodigy, full size components.

so the reason I am posting is largely to help others out there with the h55n board or want to use the arctic cooling freezer 13 pro. Yes, they do fit. There are a few things to note, to use the pci-e slot, you have to fit the cooler in what would be normally blowing downwards. also have to install the ram first (and it does not support large heat spreaders)



On a side note, I picked up the antec accent LED strip (usb) and plugged it underneath for that super sexy glow. It matches with my kaze ace fan controller beautifully.



Believe it or not, but I switched from a coolit eco alc to air cooling, I've been having some issues with the cooler, pump is probably dying, and I found that in my case at least air cooling was more than sufficient to still maintain proper temperatures even while overclocking



Cable management is a bit of a pain, considering all the parts are for use in larger cases, I did the best that I could without cutting everything to length and resoldering/shrinkwrapping the wires. I did ensure that airflow would be impeded as little as possible. You will notice in the picture below, I used a 140mm bitfenix spectre in white, the 2 top 120mm is occupied by bitfenix xpectre led in white and the front the 230mm white spectre as well. There is just enough clearance for the cpu cooler, I do wish it could exhaust out the back, but you win some and you lose some. In this case I wasnt too worried, my GTX 460 runs extremely cool, and with the fans properly intaking and adequate exhausting, airfow is quite good.



I am looking to hear from everyone else, and hopefully discuss future mods to the prodigy case!


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spicytofu*
> 
> Well hello all! I am new on here but I recently bought a bitfenix, set it up and everything! Just want to shed some light maybe help other users on here as well.
> To start here are my specs
> Gigabyte H55n-usb3 ITX
> Intel core i5 750 (OC to 3.6Ghz)
> 8GB Mushkin silverline 1333
> MSI GTX 460 cyclone 1gb
> PC power and cooling silencer mk III (the beautiful white one)
> Intel 320 120gb ssd
> ocz octsane s2 120gb ssd
> 320gb WD blue 2.5" 5400rpm hdd
> scythe kaze ace 4 channel fan controller
> I have essentially gone with a completely black and white unit. Minus the blue main sata cable for identification purposes and the gigabyte motherboard. I was originally running a sugo sg-05 I think it was shoebox case with the 450w sfx power supply (which was horrible!) thus why i switched over to the prodigy, full size components.
> so the reason I am posting is largely to help others out there with the h55n board or want to use the arctic cooling freezer 13 pro. Yes, they do fit. There are a few things to note, to use the pci-e slot, you have to fit the cooler in what would be normally blowing downwards. also have to install the ram first (and it does not support large heat spreaders)
> 
> On a side note, I picked up the antec accent LED strip (usb) and plugged it underneath for that super sexy glow. It matches with my kaze ace fan controller beautifully.
> 
> Believe it or not, but I switched from a coolit eco alc to air cooling, I've been having some issues with the cooler, pump is probably dying, and I found that in my case at least air cooling was more than sufficient to still maintain proper temperatures even while overclocking
> 
> Cable management is a bit of a pain, considering all the parts are for use in larger cases, I did the best that I could without cutting everything to length and resoldering/shrinkwrapping the wires. I did ensure that airflow would be impeded as little as possible. You will notice in the picture below, I used a 140mm bitfenix spectre in white, the 2 top 120mm is occupied by bitfenix xpectre led in white and the front the 230mm white spectre as well. There is just enough clearance for the cpu cooler, I do wish it could exhaust out the back, but you win some and you lose some. In this case I wasnt too worried, my GTX 460 runs extremely cool, and with the fans properly intaking and adequate exhausting, airfow is quite good.
> 
> I am looking to hear from everyone else, and hopefully discuss future mods to the prodigy case!


So fresh and so clean clean!!!!!!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spicytofu*
> 
> On a side note, I picked up the antec accent LED strip (usb) and plugged it underneath for that super sexy glow. It matches with my kaze ace fan controller beautifully.


Welcome to OCN and nice first post! I really like that Antec LED strip idea and have been wondering on what to do with mine. I will probably steal your idea and make use of it under my case or inside my case.







+rep


----------



## spicytofu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Welcome to OCN and nice first post! I really like that Antec LED strip idea and have been wondering on what to do with mine. I will probably steal your idea and make use of it under my case or inside my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


Thanks! Yeah I've been wanting to keep the look as clean as possible, my friend laughed at me, says I watch too many street racing movies.

I was originally going to stick CCFL's underneath (I have 2 laying around) but beyond the fact that the 12" ones were too long to fit underneath I had find a mounting point for the inverter and switch. It would have been more of a pain in the butt, however it probably would have given off a more even glow. The distance between the bottom and the desk is fairly short so you do still see the round light of the led on the bottom. I may pick up another strip to even it out, slightly offset.

I've been looking around the internet in search of a nice new emblem on the front of the case. I was fortunate the bitfenix logo comes off with just a slight twist of the front cover. (Soft touch isnt made to be sticking stuff too) I was hoping to maybe find a black anodized cube with a flat base to stick on the front.



Something along the lines of that on the front of the case... If anyone knows where I could get something like that it would be much appreciated!


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Also, if your CPU block can be rotated, I'd suggest it. It looks like you're putting a lot of force on those tubes. "a lot".


It's a thought, I might actually rotate the radiator instead. The force isn't as much as you'd think but I'd rather not reapply the TIM.


----------



## burningrave101

Is anyone using a 240mm rad with one of the Bitfenix 230mm fans installed in the front? What is the max thickness for the rad you can install up top and still clear that front fan? Would I be better off with one of the Bitfenix 200mm fans?


----------



## WALSRU

Check my picture on the previous page in the spoiler tags. A rad on the roof will not interfere with the 230mm fan.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Check my picture on the previous page in the spoiler tags. A rad on the roof will not interfere with the 230mm fan.


Even one of the thicker rads like the Alphacool NexXxoS UT60? And how loud is the Spectre Pro 230mm fan? Does anyone know how it compares to something like the Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm?


----------



## WALSRU

This is probably the best picture I have on hand to show the spacing:










Notice how with the 4x push/pull the bottom fan still clears the 230mm. Radiator thickness should not be a problem.

I can't comment on the Pro but my regular Spectre is nearly silent at full speed.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Is anyone using a 240mm rad with one of the Bitfenix 230mm fans installed in the front? What is the max thickness for the rad you can install up top and still clear that front fan? Would I be better off with one of the Bitfenix 200mm fans?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

If you run this fan with 45mm 240 top rad you can only fit in the 2 top mount screw .
it will not mount on correct screw hole's with 45mm rad .

also i test fitted a gtx295 and it is a rub fit on screw holding the fan on .
will be fitting gtx580 with water block tomorrow so ill post some pics


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> This is probably the best picture I have on hand to show the spacing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how with the 4x push/pull the bottom fan still clears the 230mm. Radiator thickness should not be a problem.
> I can't comment on the Pro but my regular Spectre is nearly silent at full speed.


I'd suggest rotating the radiator. I'm surprised it fits push/pull so well inside the case. That's without a 5.25" bay, correct? Seems like it might be more ideal (for a typical user) to use an H80 Push/pull and leave the 5.25" bay in.


----------



## motokill36

With 200mm / 20mm Fan


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I'd suggest rotating the radiator. I'm surprised it fits push/pull so well inside the case. That's without a 5.25" bay, correct? Seems like it might be more ideal (for a typical user) to use an H80 Push/pull and leave the 5.25" bay in.


That's what the case was designed for. I was initially torn on the disc drive as well but when I really thought about it I haven't used a disc in years. I'd much rather have the lower temps. Not sure why you're so worried about bent tubing, it's not pinched and it's quite flexible...


----------



## Inehmo

My wallet really hates this thread. I was completely happy with my Temjin TJ08-E before I found here and now I'm convinced that I can't live without making a new build in Prodigy.. (Well, actually I would like to have internal HDD (right now I only have one SSD inside my case) after having problems with my USB3-external and I think the Prodigy is way better in handling HDDs and SSDs than my Silverstone..)

I was just wondering if there's any decent itx-board with LGA1155 that'll fit my Thermalright HR02 and any graphics-card and has internal USB3(Prodigy only has internal header, right?)? I know for certain that I'dd have to change to low-profile memory but that wouldn't be a problem. The Asrock-board looks really great choice if only it had better cpu-placement. I could actually get a great bundle deal on Prodigy + Asrock Z77E-ITX so that is my #1 choice right now. Does any tower-styled coolers fit on it? Thermalright True Spirit? Noctua NB9? I won't be be aiming for extreme-oc, I propably would be fine with stock-cooler if didn't want silence. For some reason I really don't want to go with those watercoolingallinone-thingies. I guess those low-profile aircoolers would do though..

btw, Is the front intake filtered?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inehmo*
> 
> My wallet really hates this thread. I was completely happy with my Temjin TJ08-E before I found here and now I'm convinced that I can't live without making a new build in Prodigy.. (Well, actually I would like to have internal HDD (right now I only have one SSD inside my case) after having problems with my USB3-external and I think the Prodigy is way better in handling HDDs and SSDs than my Silverstone..)
> I was just wondering if there's any decent itx-board with LGA1155 that'll fit my Thermalright HR02 and any graphics-card and has internal USB3(Prodigy only has internal header, right?)? I know for certain that I'dd have to change to low-profile memory but that wouldn't be a problem. The Asrock-board looks really great choice if only it had better cpu-placement. I could actually get a great bundle deal on Prodigy + Asrock Z77E-ITX so that is my #1 choice right now. Does any tower-styled coolers fit on it? Thermalright True Spirit? Noctua NB9? I won't be be aiming for extreme-oc, I propably would be fine with stock-cooler if didn't want silence. For some reason I really don't want to go with those watercoolingallinone-thingies. I guess those low-profile aircoolers would do though..
> btw, Is the front intake filtered?


To be honest - If aircooling, personally, I would go with the P8Z77-I Deluxe - You can fit more or less all the Tower-coolers.

If you insist on the Z77E-ITX, NH-L12, AXP-140 and Samuel 17 have been verified to fit.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> That's what the case was designed for. I was initially torn on the disc drive as well but when I really thought about it I haven't used a disc in years. I'd much rather have the lower temps. Not sure why you're so worried about bent tubing, it's not pinched and it's quite flexible...


I have an H100 myself. The pump slows quite a bit with more twists and turns. Also, I've heard a few horror stories of people crack/splitting the tubing on it from similar bends. Just looking out for a fellow OCN member.

And I'd have taken temps over the drive also. I have a USB disc drive also, so if I DID need one, I could use that.


----------



## WALSRU

Good lookin out. I'm finding out here and there this thing isn't all Corsair cracked it up to be. Finally got the pump noise under control with a fan controller. Oh well, it's still keeping me cool at 4.7ghz so I can't complain.


----------



## JAUrrutia9

Has anyone been able to fit a 240mm radiator on top with the Bitfenix Recon fan controller in the front bay? I don't know if there's enough room.

Specifically, i'm looking at this rad: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8522/ex-rad-145/XSPC_RX240_Dual_120mm_Radiator.html

Cheers!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAUrrutia9*
> 
> Has anyone been able to fit a 240mm radiator on top with the Bitfenix Recon fan controller in the front bay? I don't know if there's enough room.
> 
> Specifically, i'm looking at this rad: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8522/ex-rad-145/XSPC_RX240_Dual_120mm_Radiator.html
> 
> Cheers!


Welcome to OCN

I don't think you can fit any 240mm in the top with an OD device.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Good lookin out. I'm finding out here and there this thing isn't all Corsair cracked it up to be. Finally got the pump noise under control with a fan controller. Oh well, it's still keeping me cool at 4.7ghz so I can't complain.


I had my fans controlled in a 600T, and in my 550D have an NZXT Sentry Mix for them. I also use Cougar fans. I probably would have better temps if I got some better static-pressure fans, but I prefer the silence. I've been considering selling my H100 since I'll only lose a few degree C. My pump itself though doesn't make the obnoxious "rattle" most say it does, at least not loud. I can hear it only with my head inside the case. I think there might be something wrong with mine though, because it's fairly warm. But oh well. Too late to return it now. =p


----------



## jaybaby

Hey guys,

I'm thinking about putting a KingWin Stryker 500 PSU into the case to minimize sound as much as possible since it literately is going to be sitting within a ft of me on my desk. It measures 171.45mm in length and will leave less then 10mm for the cables, so I'm wondering if cramming the cables and folding the rest along its width would be manageable at all?


----------



## Dilyn

I had a hard time fitting my X650 in there, and that's 160mm long.


----------



## Kokin

It would work if you want to have the PSU hang out a little, otherwise you'll have to cut up the metal blocking the cables.


----------



## jaybaby

Alright, thanks for the responses. I guess I'll order it and see what happens. I would've gone for the Rosewill 500W Silent Night PSU, but there aren't any dimension specs and I can't wait any longer.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaybaby*
> 
> Alright, thanks for the responses. I guess I'll order it and see what happens. I would've gone for the Rosewill 500W Silent Night PSU, but there aren't any dimension specs and I can't wait any longer.


Save yourself the trouble and never cheap out on a power supply, that is the heart of your rig and its best to go ahead and pay for a good power supply that will be good for you components and upgrades, plus will last you a long time.


----------



## jaybaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Save yourself the trouble and never cheap out on a power supply, that is the heart of your rig and its best to go ahead and pay for a good power supply that will be good for you components and upgrades, plus will last you a long time.


Are you implying that the Kingwin is cheap or the Rosewell? Your comment was a bit open ended.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> If you run this fan with 45mm 240 top rad you can only fit in the 2 top mount screw .
> it will not mount on correct screw hole's with 45mm rad .
> also i test fitted a gtx295 and it is a rub fit on screw holding the fan on .
> will be fitting gtx580 with water block tomorrow so ill post some pics


Yeah but what's the clearance for the 230mm fan without the 200mm rad installed? Will the fan still not clear a thicker 45mm rad when it's just the fan only in the front? I was just going to do a CPU only loop with a thick 240mm rad up top.


----------



## Lizard-Brain

I think I am done with that little ****er here:

  
  


Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
Intel Core i5-2500 K
Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK
ADATA XPG Gaming Series (DDR3-1600G)
EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti Superclocked
Crucial m4 128 GB
Hitachi Travelstar 7K200 120GB
Samsung CD/DVD Burner SH-S223C
be quiet! Straight Power E9 400 W
Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230 White

The Phanteks PH-TC14PE is a perfect match for the case and the mainboard. I had to take out the bay of the optical drive though to get the mainboard/cooler combo back in there. When the mainboard is back in place you can install the drive bay again and above of the Phanteks PH-TC14PE you could even install a Yate Loon 120x20 mm (a 120x25 mm fan would only fit if you left out the 140 mm fan in the middle of the cooler).


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaybaby*
> 
> Are you implying that the Kingwin is cheap or the Rosewell? Your comment was a bit open ended.


Both are decent brands, I wouldn't worry about them. I'm assuming randomnerd is thinking of the more common brands like Corsair or Antec.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Yeah but what's the clearance for the 230mm fan without the 200mm rad installed? Will the fan still not clear a thicker 45mm rad when it's just the fan only in the front? I was just going to do a CPU only loop with a thick 240mm rad up top.


Hi
Just the Fan only would sit 5mm back from back edge of Rad .
so you could come right down with 80mm 240 Rad








Depending on Layout of water block / Pump / Extra


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> I think I am done with that little ****er here:
> 
> 
> 
> Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
> Intel Core i5-2500 K
> Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK
> ADATA XPG Gaming Series (DDR3-1600G)
> EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti Superclocked
> Crucial m4 128 GB
> Hitachi Travelstar 7K200 120GB
> Samsung CD/DVD Burner SH-S223C
> be quiet! Straight Power E9 400 W
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230 White
> The Phanteks PH-TC14PE is a perfect match for the case and the mainboard. I had to take out the bay of the optical drive though to get the mainboard/cooler combo back in there. When the mainboard is back in place you can install the drive bay again and above of the Phanteks PH-TC14PE you could even install a Yate Loon 120x20 mm (a 120x25 mm fan would only fit if you left out the 140 mm fan in the middle of the cooler).


Very Nice


----------



## N10248

Just made a quick video of mine as it is currently...

I replaced the AP-15 with a PWM Akasa Viper fan - it's an awful bright yellow but is MUCH quieter and temps are unchanged.
Got a new Intel 540 drive and have just that at the bottom now...


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> I think I am done with that little ****er here:


nice, clean build!


----------



## JAUrrutia9

Has anyone been able to fit the XSPC-EX 140 on the back vent port with the XSPC-EX240 on top?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33798
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32459:c00e51480f56c4d6483d13cbf8f2aa9f

I'm not sure if can pull it off dimensionally...I haven't gotten my case in yet.


----------



## mwayne5

For all of you who purchased your Prodigy from the us NCIX, how long did it take them to ship it out to you? I'm on day five....and I really need a case.


----------



## longroadtrip

Pre-ordered mine in June....I know the shipments are limited..Have you called NCIX? The took care of me...


----------



## drnilly007

Anybody know if the CM TPC-812 cooler fits in this case with p8z77?


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Both are decent brands, I wouldn't worry about them. I'm assuming randomnerd is thinking of the more common brands like Corsair or Antec.


Yes, I just want to make sure people don't get some terrible power supply just because it's cheap and they want it asap... I personally wouldn't run anything other than Corsair or Seasonic on my higher end builds although I admit I went cheap and got a Rosewill Hive series modular 850 watt for 49.99 and it has been a great test bench power supply and now sits in my prodigy build. Some cheaper brands have bad power fluxes that will kill components over time.. Check out some of TTL's videos about it where he stresses them and test them with actual equipment.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Both are decent brands, I wouldn't worry about them. I'm assuming randomnerd is thinking of the more common brands like Corsair or Antec.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I just want to make sure people don't get some terrible power supply just because it's cheap and they want it asap... I personally wouldn't run anything other than Corsair or Seasonic on my higher end builds although I admit I went cheap and got a Rosewill Hive series modular 850 watt for 49.99 and it has been a great test bench power supply and now sits in my prodigy build. Some cheaper brands have bad power fluxes that will kill components over time.. Check out some of TTL's videos about it where he stresses them and test them with actual equipment.
Click to expand...

My toppower is serving mine very well. 40 buck 500 watt-er that's dead silent, I'm happy.

High end powersupplies, doesn't start with or end in a C, doing it wrong.


----------



## Kokin

As long as there have been good (actual) reviews of the power supply, I wouldn't discriminate between brands, that's just me though.

That being said, I enjoyed my Antec TruePower New 750w (Seasonic-made) and now my Seasonic X750. If you can get Seasonic, that's where my recommendation goes.


----------



## longroadtrip

Actually..Seasonic PSUs are made by the same company that makes the Corsair PSUs..Brand is irrelevant, it's the factory it was made in and the OEM than makes the difference..everything else is easily modifiable...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Actually..Seasonic PSUs are made by the same company that makes the Corsair PSUs..Brand is irrelevant, it's the factory it was made in and the OEM than makes the difference..everything else is easily modifiable...


Seasonic makes Corsair units.


----------



## longroadtrip

Not all of them...Some are made by Channel Wells...and Seasonic now OEMs their PSUs, They don't own the factories...


----------



## Dilyn

I should start reading more and pay attention again


----------



## motokill36

Bit more Fitted











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## longroadtrip

Wow..all that plumbing! Looks great!


----------



## Dilyn

Don't even use tubing


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> Don't even use tubing


THanks All

Bank Is Having Hart Attack LOL









Would love to have no Tubing


----------



## longroadtrip

Why use tubing?


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Why use tubing?


7/16 Copper pipe ?









Want Some LOL


----------



## longroadtrip

12mm with Bitspower low-profile SLI fittings...


----------



## Dilyn

Are we going steampunk or what?


----------



## longroadtrip

nope..just wanted to use this instead of tubing...it'll be nickel plated just like the cooling blocks...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> For all of you who purchased your Prodigy from the us NCIX, how long did it take them to ship it out to you? I'm on day five....and I really need a case.


I'll try calling them tomorrow and see what's their status. It says in stock, but you'd think they would ship it a day or two after the order.


----------



## mach9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> For all of you who purchased your Prodigy from the us NCIX, how long did it take them to ship it out to you? I'm on day five....and I really need a case.


Ordered on monday night and they shipped it out friday morning thru ups ground


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach9*
> 
> Ordered on monday night and they shipped it out friday morning thru ups ground


Good deal, thanks.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> 12mm with Bitspower low-profile SLI fittings...










ok Need some lol

Thanks for info


----------



## longroadtrip

Motokill..don't get the low profile version, get the regular version. The low profile only has 1 o-ring and can potentially leak a lot easier than the regular fitting that has 2 o-rings.


----------



## Blaze0303

I'm buying one for a HTPC build, pretty stoked!


----------



## iShox

Sig rig will be held in this little beast. Half of my parts have been ordered. Awaiting 1 more delivery to get this baby built


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Motokill..don't get the low profile version, get the regular version. The low profile only has 1 o-ring and can potentially leak a lot easier than the regular fitting that has 2 o-rings.


Ok thanks i just ordered these










http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Bitspower-14-Thread-Multi-Link-Adapter-Shiny-Silver--BP-WTP-C47-pid-15196.html


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Ok thanks i just ordered these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Bitspower-14-Thread-Multi-Link-Adapter-Shiny-Silver--BP-WTP-C47-pid-15196.html


Those are the ones you want! Can't wait to see your build!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Good deal, thanks.


Looks like NCIX just shipped mine 30 minutes ago. Did yours get shipped yet?


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Looks like NCIX just shipped mine 30 minutes ago. Did yours get shipped yet?


HELLS YEAH! Yes, sir they did. I'm tired of having my computer strewn about in a box lol. Man this just made my day. Out of all the cases I've ever purchased (Asus Vento 7700, NZXT Hush, Zalman Z7 Plus [regret selling that case, awesome case], Tagan Black Pearl, Corsair Graphite 600T SE, and the Dimastech Easyhard Bench [All cases purchased between 2007-present]) I've never been this pumped to have a new case.

Side note: How do you get more than two rigs to show up in your sig? I have my old rig and my new one, my Prodigy build, in my profile, but only one shows up in my signature on the forums.


----------



## Dilyn

Visit your profile, scroll down to your signature, and click "edit signature". Beneath the signature text box you can remove and add PCs.
Make sure you've already created a new machine using the Rig Builder so that you can add it.


----------



## mwayne5

Thanks Dilyn.

I don't know if this can officially get me into the club, but my case shipped today!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Thanks Dilyn.
> I don't know if this can officially get me into the club, but my case shipped today!


added


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> HELLS YEAH! Yes, sir they did. I'm tired of having my computer strewn about in a box lol. Man this just made my day. Out of all the cases I've ever purchased (Asus Vento 7700, NZXT Hush, Zalman Z7 Plus [regret selling that case, awesome case], Tagan Black Pearl, Corsair Graphite 600T SE, and the Dimastech Easyhard Bench [All cases purchased between 2007-present]) I've never been this pumped to have a new case.


I feel the same way. This case made me sell my whole TJ07 rig and TJ07 is a dream case for many people here, so that's saying a lot. I'll be getting it Wednesday night, so I'll probably start prepping to paint my radiator and fans that day as well. I just need to figure out how to remove the c-clips on my Gentle Typhoons without breaking them or losing them.


----------



## WALSRU

Got my acrylic in, now to start figuring out where to cut...


----------



## Akilaehunter

Hey folks, first time poster, and relatively new to OC'ing. Never done water before, always been scared and/or budget constrained.

Ronsanut's video served as some great build pr0n, and I want to try something like it but a little more tame in this delicious looking case.
I only wish I had all the skills of some of the builds I've seen just here on these prodigy's, so thanks to Mr Bean and Ronsanut for the inspiration.

Still, I have a couple burning questions about what's possible in the case while keeping everything, or as much as possible, internal.

Question 1: I'd like to know if a 240 (looking at a sealed unit like an h100, i suppose) could fit in there and still keep the optical bay. It looks like a big no, so...

Question 2: Would an h20-920 fit anywhere with all but maybe the middle bay? (this is my backup plan, ha!)

Question 3: are there any sealed kits in existence for vga water cooling? Frozencpu doesnt appear to have any but I may have missed something.

Question 4: What fans are good for putting on a radiator where silence is golden, but cooling is good too? Related, is push or pull best?

Thank you so much guys, and I apologize in advance for the noobishness.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akilaehunter*
> 
> Hey folks, first time poster, and relatively new to OC'ing. Never done water before, always been scared and/or budget constrained.
> Ronsanut's video served as some great build pr0n, and I want to try something like it but a little more tame in this delicious looking case.
> I only wish I had all the skills of some of the builds I've seen just here on these prodigy's, so thanks to Mr Bean and Ronsanut for the inspiration.
> Still, I have a couple burning questions about what's possible in the case while keeping everything, or as much as possible, internal.
> Question 1: I'd like to know if a 240 (looking at a sealed unit like an h100, i suppose) could fit in there and still keep the optical bay. It looks like a big no, so...
> Question 2: Would an h20-920 fit anywhere with all but maybe the middle bay? (this is my backup plan, ha!)
> Question 3: are there any sealed kits in existence for vga water cooling? Frozencpu doesnt appear to have any but I may have missed something.
> Question 4: What fans are good for putting on a radiator where silence is golden, but cooling is good too? Related, is push or pull best?
> Thank you so much guys, and I apologize in advance for the noobishness.


1. No.

2. No idea







But I am 99.9 % sure you can mod something - This case is VERY VERY flexible!

3. http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/detail/index/sArticle/569

4. Gentle Typhoon 1150 RPM - Below 20 Db and really good Cooling/Pressure/What-not.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akilaehunter*
> 
> Hey folks, first time poster, and relatively new to OC'ing. Never done water before, always been scared and/or budget constrained.
> Ronsanut's video served as some great build pr0n, and I want to try something like it but a little more tame in this delicious looking case.
> I only wish I had all the skills of some of the builds I've seen just here on these prodigy's, so thanks to Mr Bean and Ronsanut for the inspiration.
> Still, I have a couple burning questions about what's possible in the case while keeping everything, or as much as possible, internal.
> Question 1: I'd like to know if a 240 (looking at a sealed unit like an h100, i suppose) could fit in there and still keep the optical bay. It looks like a big no, so...
> Question 2: Would an h20-920 fit anywhere with all but maybe the middle bay? (this is my backup plan, ha!)
> Question 3: are there any sealed kits in existence for vga water cooling? Frozencpu doesnt appear to have any but I may have missed something.
> Question 4: What fans are good for putting on a radiator where silence is golden, but cooling is good too? Related, is push or pull best?
> Thank you so much guys, and I apologize in advance for the noobishness.


1. Nope, unless you mounted externally but the handles would probably have to go.

2. I believe a 120mm rad could easily go on the front panel, rear roof, or back panel. As long as your tubes are long/flexible enough

3. What he said.

4. Push/Pull is best but only by a few degrees Celsius usually. Most people recommend AP-15's from what I've noticed. I went with Cougar Vortex which I'm quite happy with as well. Corsair also has their own fan line now with a nice looking static pressure model.


----------



## Akilaehunter

Thanks folks for the speedy replies.
Putting the 920/H80/Water2.0 on the rear-top seems ideal then, with a big 230 on the front and a (thin?) 140 on the back. I'd have to check clearances on such a thick rad/fan combo.

I've seen some pics of rad setups fitting with the stock rear 140, so I'm optimistic.

Now to justify a whole new build to my bank account, haha...


----------



## mwayne5

Omg it's going to take ups til next Monday to get my case to me...guess I've been spoiled by neweggs quickness to get items out the door and shipped to me in three days lol. Not ordering a case waiting a week to ship, and then waiting an additional week to have it delivered to me. Not sure ill be orderi.g from ncix again :/


----------



## phillyd

*Made a twitter for my mods and pc stuff. follow me!*
https://twitter.com/PhillyDMods


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akilaehunter*
> 
> Thanks folks for the speedy replies.
> Putting the 920/H80/Water2.0 on the rear-top seems ideal then, with a big 230 on the front and a (thin?) 140 on the back. I'd have to check clearances on such a thick rad/fan combo.
> I've seen some pics of rad setups fitting with the stock rear 140, so I'm optimistic.
> Now to justify a whole new build to my bank account, haha...


having a thick radiator/dual fan combo on the top rear part of the case kind of negates the need for a rear fan. the 140 rear will struggle to suck air with the the radiator and fans right in front of it. i would either mount the rad/fans on the rear unless youre going for a 240mm rad combo.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I feel the same way. This case made me sell my whole TJ07 rig and TJ07 is a dream case for many people here, so that's saying a lot. I'll be getting it Wednesday night, so I'll probably start prepping to paint my radiator and fans that day as well. I just need to figure out how to remove the c-clips on my Gentle Typhoons without breaking them or losing them.


Same as i have my TJ07 just sitting Empty


----------



## motokill36

few more parts added








Just waiting for the copper











Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## phillyd

made a facebook group!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/400177596708289/


----------



## NinjaTurtleSoup

Just received my black bitfenix prodigy from NCIX and i noticed this....








All of the tabs holding the top and bottom legs are broken or cracked in half, looks like the factory over tightened the screws....

anyone else have this problem???


----------



## mwayne5

It seems like there's quite a few cases coming from the factory with defects...warped panels, bad paint jobs, or broken parts. Hopefully mine doesn't come this way, mainly because I've been trying to get this case since early last month.


----------



## jaybaby

Hi guys,

I ordered from us.ncix a week ago and the case arrived today. I was super excited as I had the majority of parts and it was my first build. So, I unpackaged it and everything looked great until this:




What you're looking at are the screw mounts where the case is adjoined to the rubberized handles. They are severely fragmented to the point of snapping off (one already has) for both the top and bottom handles. This wouldn't have been an issue if I didn't intend to use the handles, but that's one of the main reasons I bought the case. Bear in mind there is absolutely no components installed yet, had it been fully weighted with all parts I'd imagine it would simply collapse to the ground.

Also, the side panels make a loud clanking noise at the slightest movement or touch. This might not be an issue for some if it's kept stationary, just thought I'd point it out.

Anyone else?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaTurtleSoup*
> 
> anyone else have this problem???


Aha you beat me by 30 mins, I got the same issue.


----------



## NinjaTurtleSoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaybaby*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I ordered from us.ncix a week ago and the case arrived today. I was super excited as I had the majority of parts and it was my first build. So, I unpackaged it and everything looked great until this:
> 
> 
> 
> What you're looking at are the screw mounts where the case is adjoined to the rubberized handles. They are severely fragmented to the point of snapping off (one already has) for both the top and bottom handles. This wouldn't have been an issue if I didn't intend to use the handles, but that's one of the main reasons I bought the case. Bear in mind there is absolutely no components installed yet, had it been fully weighted with all parts I'd imagine it would simply collapse to the ground.
> Also, the side panels make a loud clanking noise at the slightest movement or touch. This might not be an issue for some if it's kept stationary, just thought I'd point it out.
> Anyone else?
> Aha you beat me by 30 mins, I got the same issue.


I have the same problem jaybaby, (see my post above) i have been waiting for this case for so long and now my build is delayed becasue of this horrible quality control from bitfenix


----------



## jaybaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaTurtleSoup*
> 
> I have the same problem jaybaby, (see my post above) i have been waiting for this case for so long and now my build is delayed becasue of this horrible quality control from bitfenix


Yea I can definitelyyy empathize, but don't get too upset. Life is too short for those emotions. I'll contact xbournex (hardware rep on OCN), I'm sure he'll take care of it.


----------



## mwayne5

Damn, I was looking at the pictures a little closer...the screw heads are starting to strip from how hard the person tightened the screws down.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Damn, I was looking at the pictures a little closer...the screw heads are starting to strip from how hard the person tightened the screws down.


Probably wasn't a person.


----------



## xbournex

Hi guys,

please send an email to NCIX's support team.They have agreed to do the RMA's for the cases sold on their side.

In the email, please provide the following: photos of damage, photo of the serial number (typed out too please) and a copy of your invoice. NCIX usually gives out a pdf from my experience.

We are in contact with NCIX regarding the small batch that is defective.

For all other purchases from other retailers, if you have the incident, send the email to [email protected]

Apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Probably wasn't a person.



I kid


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> I kid


lawl


----------



## NinjaTurtleSoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Hi guys,
> please send forth and email to [email protected] I will get all the handles rma's processed same day and will ship out next day.
> In the email, please provide the following: photos of damage, photo of the serial number (typed out too please) and a copy of your invoice. NCIX usually gives out a pdf from my experience.
> Providing your shipping address and phone number in the first email will expedit the rma.
> We are in contact with NCIX regarding the small batch that is defective.
> Apologies for the inconvenience.


Thanks, ill send that email ASAP.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaTurtleSoup*
> 
> Thanks, ill send that email ASAP.


I have revised the instructions for the RMA. There has been a more convenient route for you to RMA the case/handles.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Probably wasn't a person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid
Click to expand...

Should have seen this coming.


----------



## NinjaTurtleSoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> I have revised the instructions for the RMA. There has been a more convenient route for you to RMA the case/handles.


great now i have to pay out of my pocket to ship this thing back.........


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaTurtleSoup*
> 
> great now i have to pay out of my pocket to ship this thing back.........


It's not covered? When I bought it from NCIX, it said up to $100 is covered if you received the product as damaged or faulty for free. I even bought their $2-something insurance so that if anything happened I got free return shipping.


----------



## xbournex

The handles they will ship to you free of charge. IF there are any issues, let me know.


----------



## NinjaTurtleSoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> The handles they will ship to you free of charge. IF there are any issues, let me know.


yes thats all i need, do i email support?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> The handles they will ship to you free of charge. IF there are any issues, let me know.


I really love the effort you put in making your company's customers satisfied. I mean it's your job, but you really go out of your way to help strangers.


----------



## johnnyw

I will give big thumbs up to bitfenix customer service! Got new sidepanels few days ago to replace original ones with bad paintjob.


----------



## xbournex

https://secure.us.ncix.com/message/sendmessage.cfm
Just give me your ticket # if they require to ship anything back. I'll look into it with NCIX


----------



## motokill36

Any news on Full Vented White Front cover


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Any news on Full Vented White Front cover


This, I can't wait


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Any news on Full Vented White Front cover


Yeah me too.


----------



## motokill36

Probs with pic uploader


----------



## exzited

i just ordered the asus deluxe board and a the white prodigy and i was wondering how sharp we would have to bend out psu cables? i currently have a seasonic x660 i was going to use in this build but i might considered getting another psu so i dont ruin the cables just incase i want to use it in another build.


----------



## motokill36

Ok just need to polish pipe then Leak Test












Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Need Black Back Plate Bad to i think


----------



## longroadtrip

Something I am working on to increase airflow to the front rad in my build...

Front panel with 1/4" gap between white panel and black frame...Has the added benefit of my fan controller fitting in the 5.25" bay now...




























All that is left is to cut some ventilation holes in the black frame piece


----------



## kebab

*ADD ME*

White



Got one of the first avalible!


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kebab*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> White
> 
> Got one of the first avalible!


Nice


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Something I am working on to increase airflow to the front rad in my build...
> Front panel with 1/4" gap between white panel and black frame...Has the added benefit of my fan controller fitting in the 5.25" bay now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that is left is to cut some ventilation holes in the black frame piece


Did you just add spacers ?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Been gathering ideas looking through this thread. There's some chance if, if I'm successful Craigslisting my current rig, that I could finally make myself a mini computer with an arctic white Prodigy.

I am considering making a window in the right-hand-side panel, as that would be the side that would provide the most visibility to components. Unless I went with something matching for my graphics card, such as XFX's white/black/silver theme, but I doubt that will be the case (ASUS, most likely - black/red...).

Is there any measurable benefit (like improved air flow, or vice versa) to getting SFX-sized power supplies for this, such as an upcoming 450 Watt 80+ Gold PSU by Silverstone?
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=342&area=usa
125 mm (W) × 63.5 mm(H) × 100 mm(D)

Or just go with a regular [smaller] ATX PSU (like NZXT Hale 80+ gold to match the black/white theme)?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kebab*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> White
> 
> Got one of the first avalible!


nice rig! added.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Why use tubing?


Fits Great REP+


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Did you just add spacers ?


Just some small 1/4" rubber grommets, although I am thinking about changing them to nylon spacers for a better look
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Fits Great REP+


Happy to hear they worked for you! Have you leak tested yet?


----------



## motokill36

No Not Yet .
Taking pipes to work to polish then lacquer .then will leak test .
Fingers Crossed


----------



## exzited

great owners thread where question is ignored. props to you ocn users


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzited*
> 
> great owners thread where question is ignored. props to you ocn users


what?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzited*
> 
> great owners thread where question is ignored. props to you ocn users


There you go, great searching skills by the way mate - Took me .. 10 seconds ?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrbean*
> 
> Next area of interest would be the PSU - I have to make the Seasonic X660 work in this case, shouldn't be to hard though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Space between PSU and rear wall of the PSU-cage (approx 20mm):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then between PSU-cage and bottom drive-bay (approx 10mm):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as mentioned in the Prodigy owners-thread, I have done some testing, and if you bent the Seasonic X660 cables pretty tight at right-angles, you can get the PSU with cables in without any modding, but I prefer modding the rear-plate anyway, will make it pretty easy and simple to add-remove cables without having to take out the PSU - of course, you will need to remove the bottom drive-cage, but no concern for me, a small sacrifice.
> 
> Need to remove a few rivets first - these 3 here,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then (only?) 2 at the bottom side,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then these 2 here, on each side of the case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, all-in-all, only 9 rivets to remove, and you have the PSU-cage/ITX mounting-base out for some Dremel-action.
> 
> and you end up with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this






And now I have your attention, read Beans build-log - Should answer most of your future questions.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzited*
> 
> great owners thread where question is ignored. props to you ocn users


Your question has already been answered... that's why someone didn't cover it again. If you go back and read through the thread there are quite a few discussions about power supply length and room. Just to recap... standard atx (165mm) power supplies are recommended anything bigger will be too tight on the cables or will require modding. Now kindly learn how to search and you will be much better off because a lot has been covered on OCN


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzited*
> 
> i just ordered the asus deluxe board and a the white prodigy and i was wondering how sharp we would have to bend out psu cables?


I suppose many users took this for a rhetorical question. I would say pretty sharp. Given the fact you want to make everything fit nicely and without stress on cables and mounting screws it may take you some hours. Since I did not want to dremel anything it took me several try outs and including the thought processes during such I believe that I must have spent about 8 hours on the cable management. However I suppose not everybody is so patient and passionate about that. If you do the math you will know that it is a tight fit for any PSU in the Prodigy. Check this out: http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/chassis/prodigy#support


----------



## phillyd

yeah you couldve checked the second post with compatibility or any of the video reviews.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzited*
> 
> great owners thread where question is ignored. props to you ocn users


All those evil prodigy owners are so terrible...making you actually think for yourself and use the search thread function instead of handing you the answer on a silver platter...Do you want us to build the system for you too?









Seriously though..once a question has been answered a few times, most users will ignore it unless there is new information to be added. the reason it is ignored is because a quick cursory search will answer said question, there is no need to continually clutter the thread with the same answer over and over when the answer is easily found.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> I suppose many users took this for a rhetorical question. I would say pretty sharp. Given the fact you want to make everything fit nicely and without stress on cables and mounting screws it may take you some hours. Since I did not want to dremel anything it took me several try outs and including the thought processes during such I believe that I must have spent about 8 hours on the cable management. However I suppose not everybody is so patient and passionate about that. If you do the math you will know that it is a tight fit for any PSU in the Prodigy. Check this out: http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/chassis/prodigy#support


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yeah you couldve checked the second post with compatibility or any of the video reviews.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> All those evil prodigy owners are so terrible...making you actually think for yourself and use the search thread function instead of handing you the answer on a silver platter...Do you want us to build the system for you too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though..once a question has been answered a few times, most users will ignore it unless there is new information to be added. the reason it is ignored is because a quick cursory search will answer said question, there is no need to continually clutter the thread with the same answer over and over when the answer is easily found.










This


----------



## longroadtrip

Newegg has the black Prodigy in stock...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *exzited*
> 
> great owners thread where question is ignored. props to you ocn users
> 
> 
> 
> All those evil prodigy owners are so terrible...making you actually think for yourself and use the search thread function instead of handing you the answer on a silver platter...Do you want us to build the system for you too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though..once a question has been answered a few times, most users will ignore it unless there is new information to be added. the reason it is ignored is because a quick cursory search will answer said question, there is no need to continually clutter the thread with the same answer over and over when the answer is easily found.
Click to expand...

Ya god forbid people read the whole thread before asking a question eh?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Ya god forbid people read the whole thread before asking a question eh?


Nothing wrong with asking questions before reading a thread completely...just make sure you have searched first to see if the question has been asked and answered, especially before insulting everybody. Just asking a question and getting mad when people ignore your already repeatedly answered question is flat out laziness, if you are smart enough to create an OCN account, you are smart enough to search the thread...









Anyways BTOT...

Sniper..are you changing Project Michelle? Really like the concept of what you are doing...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Anyways BTOT...
> 
> Sniper..are you changing Project Michelle? Really like the concept of what you are doing...


Which part?

Im adding an etched window, might add a few other media drives, once I get shop time next month I'll be pimping it out as heavily as its bigger brother, which is also getting a control systems upgrade this winter. I've heard rumors of an AX750i from corsair, I'll be corsair linking EVERYTHING in it







The lil rig will also be getting a twin which will be a multi TB nas for filesharing in my condobuilding. There's lots on the horizon


----------



## longroadtrip

Wow..I'm gonna have to spend more time in your build log







I didn't realize you had so much going on. I thought you were changing out the hardware on Michelle...

Excited to see somebody using the Link setup...Been anxious to try it out myself...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Wow..I'm gonna have to spend more time in your build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize you had so much going on. I thought you were changing out the hardware on Michelle...
> 
> Excited to see somebody using the Link setup...Been anxious to try it out myself...


The next month is going to be very slow for me. No shop time. The few months after that is all dependent on my homework, then from february to june Cheshire, the new rig, Michelle, and maybe some work on legion, but my logs are going to explode. I have 2 manufacturing classes, a 3 hour a day minimum co-op in metal working, and while still working for 3d design for our shop on the side. Everything's just gonna get crazy its going to be great.


----------



## rstoppler

*ADD ME, put me in coach, put me in haha*

On my phone right now but my new build is in my sig, will post pics as soon as I get home.

Nice to meet you all! Loving the forum so far


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rstoppler*
> 
> *ADD ME, put me in coach, put me in haha*
> 
> On my phone right now but my new build is in my sig, will post pics as soon as I get home.
> 
> Nice to meet you all! Loving the forum so far


>.>


----------



## rstoppler

IMG_0328.JPG 2594k .JPG file


xD


----------



## rstoppler

sorry guys posted the photo wrong in previous comment, here you go. The Tardis!


----------



## PFiddles

So I received all my gear today! (Except my H80...)

At a cursory glance, I've made a few assessments;

1) I'm not sure if the H80 will fit on the rear fan location (as exhaust) as well as allow an intake fan on the rear-most top fan location.
2) I initially had plans of having 2 top intake fans, 2 fans on my H80 and a 230mm intake on the front, all being driven by a BitFenix Recon controller. I thought that this would work, as I didn't think I'd need the 5.25" bay in place for the Recon to fit - not sure why, but that's what I thought. Looking for opinions on what I should do - have the fan up top and just run all the fans manually, or keep the Recon and control the other fans (top-rear intake and 2xH80 fans - if they work together - and the 230mm front intake)

Can anyone offer any advice?


----------



## johnnyw

Anyone have suggestions/tips how to mount 5.25" fan controller when drive bay is removed due the H100?


----------



## WALSRU

My way is sort of a ghetto temporary fix since I didn't have the tools on hand to cut the 5.25 bay down to size. I wrapped all my edges with several layers of black electrical tape until it was as thick as the 5.25 hole... and pushed. Turns out it's really solid in there right now lol.


----------



## thomthom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egameman*
> 
> Okey everyone.
> I will be ordering thi as soon as it's availible here in Norway.


Have you found it available anywhere?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Anyone have suggestions/tips how to mount 5.25" fan controller when drive bay is removed due the H100?


Invert the front so the 5.25" bay is at the bottom, fits.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Invert the front so the 5.25" bay is at the bottom, fits.


Well that not really an option, i need that cage at bottom for hdd:s.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Well that not really an option, i need that cage at bottom for hdd:s.


If you are only mounting a fan speed controller there will still be plenty of room for drives.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> If you are only mounting a fan speed controller there will still be plenty of room for drives.


Well sure there is space, but would need to remove the bottom hdd cage completely and that is big no no for me. I take this comp quite often to lans so not very confident just leave hdd laying inside case of without securing it anywhere. I think i just need to buy some 3.5 fancontroller and instal it to hdd cage.


----------



## WALSRU

You can still secure it up top but you may need to get creative either wedging it in there (like I lucked out and did), creating a bracket, zip-ties, or modifying the 5.25 cage. The Lamptron Touch is one of the thickest fan controllers out there but I made it fit in the top spot right up against the H100.


----------



## johnnyw

I was thinking to get bitfenix recon but will need to think about it.

btw i had lamptron touch in my last comp, its nice controller in overall but i lost my nervs with it totally few times when it taked so damn many times to push it to get it register, if you touch it with sweaty hands it will take some time that it starts to work normally again.


----------



## WALSRU

Haha I hear ya. I'm more of a set it and forget it guy. I mostly got it to set my pump at 95% and make the noise go down. I don't like that I have to hit the power button everytime I reset the PC to make the fans/pump spin up at all.


----------



## itsamemario666

Anyone know if the Silencer MK III will safely fit (without damaging the cables) in this case? the Bitfenix website said this fits the max PSU depth of a semi modular PSU but I'm worried because of the anandtech review. I've searched through the thread and one person appeared to have this PSU but they haven't received the case yet and the other person has a "white 160mm modular OCZ PSU" which he says fits but idk if it's the same one. If not can someone please recommend me a very good quality (but not too expensive, £75 is the absolute max!) modular 600W PSU that will fit in the case?This one seems to be the one that best fits this description, it has really good reviews and as a bonus it is white too to match my case







Thanks in advance! Sorry if I accidently missed the answer somewhere! I've considered the 500W Silverstone Stryder that'll definitely fit and has the short cables but I would like the extra 100W as assurance for the future and don't like the questionable capacitor quality and shorter warranty). The other PSUs I've seen used here are all above my budget (PSU prices seem to be so much cheaper in america







) or not available in the UK.


----------



## mach9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsamemario666*
> 
> Anyone know if the Silencer MK III will safely fit (without damaging the cables) in this case?


SpicyTofu used one and posted pics a few pages earlier in the thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1279693/bitfenix-prodigy-owners-club/650#post_17850916

It looks like a tight fit. Any 160mm PSU will be, but probably not to the extent it will damage cables. He didn't mention any concern in his post.


----------



## itsamemario666

Thank you! I knew I probably somehow missed a post with it somewhere. That case and that PSU seem like a match made in heaven. I'll go for this then.


----------



## albear01

Hi everyone, finally got my prodigy in


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albear01*
> 
> Hi everyone, finally got my prodigy in


Like it Very cool


----------



## Kokin

Mine came in last night and unfortunately is part of the defective batch from NCIX. I already emailed NCIX regarding the issue and I hope they can get me replacement case handles soon.

I disassembled my loop an the RX240 I got from here, stained my res a bit. I spent an hour flushing the rad with hot tap water to get all the blue dye out (it was Mayhem Pastel UV White with X1 Blue). Luckily, the res was fine, but I was surprised how stained my drain line was. The whole inside of the barb of the drain line was dark blue and the barb was a chrome black.







I'm glad my blocks were all fine and not stained at all.

As for now, the stock cooler for my 3570K and 7950 will have to do as I start to paint my rad and my fans.

On another note, has anyone had luck getting a Seasonic X750 fully inside? I've seen Corsair AX PSUs get in all the way, but it seems like mine gets stuck about an inch before going all the way in. Is there a certain way to arrange the modular cables?


----------



## NinjaTurtleSoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Mine came in last night and unfortunately is part of the defective batch from NCIX. I already emailed NCIX regarding the issue and I hope they can get me replacement case handles soon.
> I disassembled my loop an the RX240 I got from here, stained my res a bit. I spent an hour flushing the rad with hot tap water to get all the blue dye out (it was Mayhem Pastel UV White with X1 Blue). Luckily, the res was fine, but I was surprised how stained my drain line was. The whole inside of the barb of the drain line was dark blue and the barb was a chrome black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad my blocks were all fine and not stained at all.
> As for now, the stock cooler for my 3570K and 7950 will have to do as I start to paint my rad and my fans.
> On another note, has anyone had luck getting a Seasonic X750 fully inside? I've seen Corsair AX PSUs get in all the way, but it seems like mine gets stuck about an inch before going all the way in. Is there a certain way to arrange the modular cables?


I have the same problem with my case handles. i have been in contact with NCIX and they are working with bitfenix to get replacement handles sent out. There is currently no ETA on the handles unfortunately, so we might be in for a long wait.


----------



## tommyxv

Hello all,

I just bought this case tonight. I am building a new gaming rig for ARMA 2 (and ARMA 3 when it comes out). It will be hooked up to my Denon AVR-1913 A/V Receiver and Sony 52" TV via HDMI.

So far my components are:

ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
Intel Core i7-3770K OR Intel Core i5-3570K (not sure yet)
SeaSonic X750
Samsung 830 Series 128GB SSD
EVGA GTX 690

I want to add a Corsair Liquid cooling system, like the H50 (if I can still find one) or any of the H systems. Which Corsair systems are plug and play with this case?

Thanks


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommyxv*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I just bought this case tonight. I am building a new gaming rig for ARMA 2 (and ARMA 3 when it comes out). It will be hooked up to my Denon AVR-1913 A/V Receiver and Sony 52" TV via HDMI.
> 
> So far my components are:
> 
> ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
> Intel Core i7-3770K OR Intel Core i5-3570K (not sure yet)
> SeaSonic X750
> Samsung 830 Series 128GB SSD
> EVGA GTX 690
> 
> I want to add a Corsair Liquid cooling system, like the H50 (if I can still find one) or any of the H systems. Which Corsair systems are plug and play with this case?
> 
> Thanks


All of them


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Mine came in last night and unfortunately is part of the defective batch from NCIX. I already emailed NCIX regarding the issue and I hope they can get me replacement case handles soon.
> 
> I disassembled my loop an the RX240 I got from here, stained my res a bit. I spent an hour flushing the rad with hot tap water to get all the blue dye out (it was Mayhem Pastel UV White with X1 Blue). Luckily, the res was fine, but I was surprised how stained my drain line was. The whole inside of the barb of the drain line was dark blue and the barb was a chrome black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad my blocks were all fine and not stained at all.
> 
> As for now, the stock cooler for my 3570K and 7950 will have to do as I start to paint my rad and my fans.
> 
> On another note, has anyone had luck getting a Seasonic X750 fully inside? I've seen Corsair AX PSUs get in all the way, but it seems like mine gets stuck about an inch before going all the way in. Is there a certain way to arrange the modular cables?


My X650 would stop about an inch before it was in as well. I thought it was too big, but if you just pull the cables off more to the sides (bending them quite a bit more than I feel comfortable with, but they're fine) and make sure it's level in every direction, you should be able to just push it in. It just seems to get caught on something for some reason. Mine fit very well after I fenaggled around with it for a bit, and after screwing it in, it's as flush with the back as can be.


----------



## tommyxv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> All of them


That is great news then! Thanks


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommyxv*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I just bought this case tonight. I am building a new gaming rig for ARMA 2 (and ARMA 3 when it comes out). It will be hooked up to my Denon AVR-1913 A/V Receiver and Sony 52" TV via HDMI.
> 
> So far my components are:
> 
> ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
> Intel Core i7-3770K OR Intel Core i5-3570K (not sure yet)
> SeaSonic X750
> Samsung 830 Series 128GB SSD
> EVGA GTX 690
> 
> I want to add a Corsair Liquid cooling system, like the H50 (if I can still find one) or any of the H systems. Which Corsair systems are plug and play with this case?
> 
> Thanks


I love how this will run Metro 2033 @2560x1440 at like 50FPS and its an Arma 2 rig...







nice system though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rstoppler*
> 
> *ADD ME, put me in coach, put me in haha*
> 
> On my phone right now but my new build is in my sig, will post pics as soon as I get home.
> 
> Nice to meet you all! Loving the forum so far


Nice to have ya! Added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albear01*
> 
> Hi everyone, finally got my prodigy in


very nice rig. added!


----------



## longroadtrip

Just ordered a second black prodigy...gonna do an Aquacomputer concept build...


----------



## Kokin

My rad is finally painted and I'm letting it dry before I do one final spray. I'm going to be painting my GTs soon, but I'm still struggling with the c-clip. My flathead precision tools aren't being nice to me right now.







One GT successfully painted!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaTurtleSoup*
> 
> I have the same problem with my case handles. i have been in contact with NCIX and they are working with bitfenix to get replacement handles sent out. There is currently no ETA on the handles unfortunately, so we might be in for a long wait.


NCIX was pretty quick to respond, but they said the same thing to me. The good thing is that it isn't really a problem for me since my rig will be stationary and I'm just happy that I will get replacements.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> My X650 would stop about an inch before it was in as well. I thought it was too big, but if you just pull the cables off more to the sides (bending them quite a bit more than I feel comfortable with, but they're fine) and make sure it's level in every direction, you should be able to just push it in. It just seems to get caught on something for some reason. Mine fit very well after I fenaggled around with it for a bit, and after screwing it in, it's as flush with the back as can be.


I'll have to try that. Looking at it now through the sides, the cables are only bent where the heatshrinks end, meaning that there is quite a lot of room left. Thanks for your tip and +rep.


----------



## johnnyw

X-650/660 is really quite tight fit, sure it does fit without any mods but couldnt feel comfortable when had to force it in place quite hard to get secured. So what i did was that added single mb standoff to each corner beetween case and psu plate to give it that small bit free space needed to get it in easier without forcing anything.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Just ordered a second black prodigy...gonna do an Aquacomputer concept build...


Too much money or do you suffer from addiction? I'm afflicted with the latter =)


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Too much money or do you suffer from addiction? I'm afflicted with the latter =)


this one will be a build for my brother-in-law...he's going to be buying the parts and I am doing the fabrication and assembly...but I think I probably fall into the addicted category too


----------



## digitalm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PissFiddles*
> 
> So I received all my gear today! (Except my H80...)
> At a cursory glance, I've made a few assessments;
> 1) I'm not sure if the H80 will fit on the rear fan location (as exhaust) as well as allow an intake fan on the rear-most top fan location.
> 2) I initially had plans of having 2 top intake fans, 2 fans on my H80 and a 230mm intake on the front, all being driven by a BitFenix Recon controller. I thought that this would work, as I didn't think I'd need the 5.25" bay in place for the Recon to fit - not sure why, but that's what I thought. Looking for opinions on what I should do - have the fan up top and just run all the fans manually, or keep the Recon and control the other fans (top-rear intake and 2xH80 fans - if they work together - and the 230mm front intake)
> Can anyone offer any advice?


I haven't seen a response for this so... I had exactly the same configuration in mind but it wont work









I ended up with the H80 on the back with push / pull but even without the second fan it blocks the top fan bay. You might be able to use a single fan mounted outside of the case with only the radiator inside but you then have to worry about getting the cables back inside. There's also the option of mounting the fans in the top outside of case but then you lose the nice grill









my pictures coming soon...


----------



## digitalm3

Ok, I was going to wait but: ADD ME


----------



## longroadtrip

Nice looking system! How do you like the Recon? I'm thinking about using it in one of my builds...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalm3*
> 
> Ok, I was going to wait but: ADD ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


added!


----------



## digitalm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Nice looking system! How do you like the Recon? I'm thinking about using it in one of my builds...


The Recon is very nice however I don't run Windows on mine and their software is only for Windows so I can only manually control it right now. I've been helping someone write a universal driver for it and it's coming along quite well, we're not ready to publish anything but I will likely start a new thread here when we are...


----------



## longroadtrip

Nice!







I'll have to keep my eyes open for it! I ordered my Recon last night, should be here Monday...


----------



## NiKa

After much reading i decided to buy the NZXT Havik 140 for my Prodigy...

Will it fit???

http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/cpu_cooler/havik_140

(btw i believe is the best air cooler for my 3570... (silent and efficient) - or do you have any other suggestion?

Thank you for your time....


----------



## longroadtrip

It should fit, but you may not be able to install the second fan in the top of the case...


----------



## NiKa

Hm.... any other suggestion for a good - silent cooler for 3570?

(dont like the idea of removing one fan







)


----------



## longroadtrip

Any cooler 160mm or smaller will work...


----------



## NiKa

any suggestions would be really appreciated cause i ve reached a dead end here...









Do you think that Mugen 3 is a good option??


----------



## WALSRU

Antec 920 or Phanteks PH-TC14CS

imo


----------



## longroadtrip

Personally, I like the Prolimatech Megahalems...The Mugen is a fine cooler too...


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalm3*
> 
> Ok, I was going to wait but: ADD ME


Very Nice TOP JOB


----------



## digitalm3

For those who are interested, I just received this: Modders Mesh

Other than a flat finish it appears to be identical as the front and top mesh on the Prodigy, at least i can't tell the difference


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalm3*
> 
> For those who are interested, I just received this: Modders Mesh
> Other than a flat finish it appears to be identical as the front and top mesh on the Prodigy, at least i can't tell the difference


Where is this going to be used ?

Just started my first ever window Mods .
will have to get Tinted Perspex cut to fit on front as no room behind due to piping











Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## digitalm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Where is this going to be used ?


I've got two idea's,

1. the easy one, add a panel to hide my PSU.
2. the difficult one, build a new top lid with some kind of riser so that I can mount fan's on top of the case.


----------



## motokill36

the difficult one, build a new top lid with some kind of riser so that I can mount fan's on top of the case.









This sounds cool


----------



## NiKa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Antec 920 or Phanteks PH-TC14CS
> imo


Totally confused... now...

Phanteks is a really good choise.. but is 20db more at Full Load then Arctic Freezer i30 according to this

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4683/phanteks_ph_tc14cs_cpu_cooler_review/index8.html

(it seems that Arctic Freezer also fits in Prodigy)


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKa*
> 
> Totally confused... now...
> Phanteks is a really good choise.. but is 20db more at Full Load then Arctic Freezer i30 according to this
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4683/phanteks_ph_tc14cs_cpu_cooler_review/index8.html
> (it seems that Arctic Freezer also fits in Prodigy)


What clock speeds do you intend to run ?


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalm3*
> 
> I've got two idea's,
> 1. the easy one, add a panel to hide my PSU.


You spent money on Corsair, why hide it?


----------



## digitalm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> You spent money on Corsair, why hide it?


hehe, yeah i should correct that, what i really intended to do was hide the cable management but i didn't end up needing to use that side.

Who knows what'll happen when i finally upgrade the motherboard...


----------



## NiKa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> What clock speeds do you intend to run ?


I really dont intend to do any o/c... only i want a cool and quiet system


----------



## tommyxv

ut oh! Newegg hasn't shipped my case yet and today it shows out of stock! I ordered it last night and it showed in stock many hours after I ordered it. I hope they arent trying any funny business.. or I think I will cancel and just do a setup like this.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKa*
> 
> I really dont intend to do any o/c... only i want a cool and quiet system


Then ignore the coolers I posted, they would be stupid overkill.

The Havik and Arctic coolers are sufficient and both have very quiet fans, although are more expensive than you need for a non-oc'ed setup.

If it was me I might save a few bucks and get one of these:
Enermax ETS-T40

Chances are, with a tower cooler and stock speeds your fan will barely spin up to make noise anyway.


----------



## tommyxv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommyxv*
> 
> ut oh! Newegg hasn't shipped my case yet and today it shows out of stock! I ordered it last night and it showed in stock many hours after I ordered it. I hope they arent trying any funny business.. or I think I will cancel and just do a setup like this.


Nevermind...it has shipped. I have the tracking number.


----------



## NiKa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Then ignore the coolers I posted, they would be stupid overkill.
> The Havik and Arctic coolers are sufficient and both have very quiet fans, although are more expensive than you need for a non-oc'ed setup.
> If it was me I might save a few bucks and get one of these:
> Enermax ETS-T40
> Chances are, with a tower cooler and stock speeds your fan will barely spin up to make noise anyway.


Thank you for the suggestions...

Phanteks is a really impressive cooler...
Enermax is another great suggestion

Will probably decide a sec before pressing the Shop button..


----------



## welshmouse

sorry if these questions have already been covered, but im having trouble finding some solid answers.

Is it possible to fit a 240mm slim rad + fans in the top, as well as another 120m thin rad in either front or rear WITHOUT removing the lower HDD bay? I want a loop with my CPU and GPU, but still need 3.5 HDDs. unsure if theres enough clearance in the front without removing bays. and im not sure a double block would do with a slim rad (i already have an rs240 spare, and alone i think it would struggle with a gpu)

Also, has anyone specifically used the apogee drive 2 with standard size ram? Both builds I could find used the samsung low profile ram. My ram doesn't have tall heatspreaders, but is still normal sized. I'm unsure if that pump/block would fit. It seems perfect for this build though.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> Is it possible to fit a 240mm slim rad + fans in the top, as well as another 120m thin rad in either front or rear WITHOUT removing the lower HDD bay?.


I would say yes but dont hold me to it, but if you are rocking 2.5" drives you could always remove the HDD bay and use the two fixing points on the PSU/mobo cage.


----------



## Kokin

It's possible but you may not be able to do push pull at the top, depending on the thickness of the rad. I suggest the EX240 for best performance with mid speed fans. What you're thinking of doing was my original plan but I ended up getting a RX240 and now everything is all complicated.

I was silly to think I could internally mount the RX240 with push pull at the top and now that I did mount it that way, there would be no way to get fittings mounted on my 7950 waterblock. I might just settle with doing push pull at the front but that would mean I'd have to get creative with my hard drives or just mount them externally. I wish I could just go pure SSDs, but I don't have the budget to do so. I'll have to play around to see what option would best suit me.


----------



## welshmouse

I already have an rs240, so im basically wanting to use that. I'm happy to not go push pull, i just think that i need at least an extra 120 rad to adequately cool a cpu and gpu. I may get an ex120 to go with the rs and just see how it fits. they aren't too expensive so i'll have a go.

Also wondering about a res, since ive always used bay reservoirs, i'm not familiar with externals. I was thinking one o these would be good: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13126/ex-res-273/Phobya_Balancer_150_Reservoir_-_Black_Nickel_45151.html?tl=g30c97s165#blank

since its pretty small. But i wonder if its even worth it when i could just use a t line. in such a small loop, is a res really even needed?

I'm in NZ though, so even once i've decided on parts its going to take ages to get them shipped and through customs, need to make sure i get it right first time..


----------



## tommyxv

A friend of mine said he will make me a prototype set of the handles and feet out of aluminum. His shop has the tools, machines, and CAD to do it right. He said he can 3D scan the handles and feet as they are now and make them in aluminum or delrin.

I'll let you all know how they come out. The case wont be here until early next week so he will not even get started until later next week. He can also anodize and power coat them in pretty much any color too.


----------



## XxSkulTorzXx

Yippy, Finally Micro Center has received the Prodigy

Add Me i got the Arctic White Pictures later


----------



## HuwSharpe

Just saw this and had to share.

http://www.tonymacx86.com/case-mods/63866-neilharts-prodigy-white-one-work-log-started.html


----------



## XxSkulTorzXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Just saw this and had to share.
> http://www.tonymacx86.com/case-mods/63866-neilharts-prodigy-white-one-work-log-started.html


Oh Man Micro ATX Prodigy.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Just saw this and had to share.
> 
> http://www.tonymacx86.com/case-mods/63866-neilharts-prodigy-white-one-work-log-started.html


source?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Just saw this and had to share.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very clever mod! I wouldn't want to lose the rear 120 fan though...

Linky: http://www.tonymacx86.com/case-mods/63866-neilharts-prodigy-white-one-work-log-started.html]


----------



## XxSkulTorzXx

Wait thats a mod that looks legit from Bitfenix lol


----------



## ElevenEleven

For easier cable management, I imagine shorter cables will be nice. Would 30-40cm modular cables be good or on the short side to reach everything? And, since that would limit my PSU choices, should I just go with 50-60cm cable length offerings looking at Seasonic lineaup (seems excessive for this small case, but then I've never actually worked with anything like it before)? The 30cm kind would be from the new Silverstone 450W 80+ gold SFX PSU.

Basically looking for an optimal ~400-500 Watt 80+ gold psu. I think even 350 Watt would be sufficient for my i5 Ivy + HD 7870 (or GTX 670) plans - no big overclocks, since that wouldn't draw more than 250 watts on average when playing a game (tested my i5 2400 + 7870 with a kill-a-watt meter).


----------



## drnilly007

And for ultimate braggin rights in the bitfenix prodigy club
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=257&products_id=27750

Its an adapter for the one 5.25" bay for a slim optical and 1 2.5 in hdd so you can totally remove the hdd cages for max airflow.


----------



## radarjam

Hey guys! I'm in the process of building my prodigy as well! Got all the parts I needed, not to mention I got myself a p8z77-i deluxe. Looks great and I love it! But as soon as I tried mounting my Prolimatech Armageddon HS lol one of the DIGI VRM capacitors was touching the HS pipes.
So disappointed! Was looking forward today building my baby. Anyway

What heat sink do you guys recommend? I was leaning towards an H80/H100 but apparently a solid HS (TPC 812?) Pretty much out performs a closed loop.
Pls message me soon! I'm looking to buy one tomorrow asap.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radarjam*
> 
> What heat sink do you guys recommend? I was leaning towards an H80/H100 but apparently a solid HS (TPC 812?) Pretty much out performs a closed loop.


Wish i had your mobo, compatible with so many more coolers than mine. Anyway i saw this and thought you mind find it helpful.


Noctua NH-D14 on P8Z77-I deluxe


----------



## radarjam

Holy! That person almost has the same parts as I do lol. Thanks for the suggestion!
I was gonna get the P8H61 but lol I'd pay more money to get the performance I want XD


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *radarjam*
> 
> What heat sink do you guys recommend? I was leaning towards an H80/H100 but apparently a solid HS (TPC 812?) Pretty much out performs a closed loop.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish i had your mobo, compatible with so many more coolers than mine. Anyway i saw this and thought you mind find it helpful.
> 
> 
> Noctua NH-D14 on P8Z77-I deluxe
Click to expand...

The win, oh god the win.


----------



## welshmouse

I really wish there was away of testing if the components i need will fit. Im pretty much decided on parts for my loop (already have the other components, except the case which comes in a week or so).
I really want to go with a slim 240mm rad AND a slim 120mm rad, but im concerned that i wont be able to install the 120 without removing the bottom HDD cage. Also, i intend to use a GTX 670 Windforce edition (gigabyte) which is the length of a 680. I'm looking at picks and thinking that even if i can mount a 120mm in the front without removing the bays, that it may interfere with gpu installation.
If anyone can weigh in on any of these fears i'd be very grateful...


----------



## johnnyw

Updated fans to bitfenix spectre pro:s and gfx card to HD7970 BE. PSU side panels still just cardboard templates waiting till i get white arcylic, will likely do sidewindow too either from clear or smoked acryclic at some point.

.


----------



## kul1

The Prodigy stock arrived at Micro Center:

http://www.microcenter.com/search/search_results.phtml?Ntt=bitfenix+prodigy&submit.x=0&submit.y=0


----------



## Kokin

Here's a picture of my fail thinking, there wasn't any room for my GPU waterblock's fittings to be mounted.



I resorted to mounting my rad at the front and my pump/res is suspended in midair by tubing, but it also runs very silent since it's not mounted. I'm a bit disappointed that I only got to use 6 out of 8 GTs as I did paint all 8 of them. My orientation of things is a bit strange, but it works.


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radarjam*
> 
> What heat sink do you guys recommend? I was leaning towards an H80/H100 but apparently a solid HS (TPC 812?) Pretty much out performs a closed loop.
> Pls message me soon! I'm looking to buy one tomorrow asap.


At this point the Phanteks PH-TC14PE is most likely the best air cooler. It fits on the P8Z77-I deluxe and that combo fits into the Prodigy. I got a black one from www.directron.com for $90 incl. shipping.

Pictures of my build: http://www.overclock.net/t/1287433/build-log-chinook-bitfenix-prodigy-p8z77-i-deluxe-ref-gtx-670-liquid-cooling/0_20#post_17861148


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> At this point the Phanteks PH-TC14PE is most likely the best air cooler. It fits on the P8Z77-I deluxe and that combo fits into the Prodigy. I got a black one from www.directron.com for $90 incl. shipping.
> Pictures of my build: http://www.overclock.net/t/1287433/build-log-chinook-bitfenix-prodigy-p8z77-i-deluxe-ref-gtx-670-liquid-cooling/0_20#post_17861148


You should get the blue or black version radarjam, so you don't get the regular silver heatsinks, but instead blue or black heatsinks. I think it will go well with the black/white front panel or the blue would go well with your Asus board.

NCIX has them in stock and they have a location in your city.









http://www.ncix.com/search/?categoryid=0&q=phanteks+ph-tc14pe


----------



## NiKa

Phantek PE or CS for prodigy with the asus motherboard??


----------



## WALSRU

Either fits, the PE will be a bit tighter in there (taller) but will give you a few degrees better cooling. I like the CS for the size of the case, especially if you're not a crazy overclocker.


----------



## NiKa

Thank you for the really fast answer..


----------



## Kokin

I finally had a major update for my build log with 100+ new pictures for everyone to see. Please take a *look* .


----------



## NiKa

By the way ... Since im looking for the correct psu for prodigy..
I am thinking of buying an sfx silverstone psu with modular cables 450 w.. Is this sufficirent for i7 3570 with asus 7870 direct cu ii?

If not which psu would you reccomend for prodigy ( with modular cables) ?


----------



## WALSRU

Kokin your build is incredibly sick man









Too bad your front logo is scratched. You should send the pics to XbourneX and see if he'll send you a new one . . . then I'll pay you a small fortune for your beat up one haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKa*
> 
> By the way ... Since im looking for the correct psu for prodigy..
> I am thinking of buying an sfx silverstone psu with modular cables 450 w.. Is this sufficirent for i7 3570 with asus 7870 direct cu ii?
> If not which psu would you reccomend for prodigy ( with modular cables) ?


Personally I would do at least 500w


----------



## longroadtrip

Nika..more than enough for that CPU/GPU combo....you will be fine. I am running a 2600k/6970 on a 500w PSU and haven't come close to pusing the PSU...


----------



## NiKa

Something that ive read troubled me... Asus 7870 need for 12v 40 A while sfx silverstone 450 w provides 37A....

I want to go to a small sfx psu with modular cables for better cable routing...

Now im puzzled ... Again


----------



## longroadtrip

Where are you getting 40A from?

Here is a good comparison of power consumption...


----------



## NiKa

Total Continuous Amperage Available on the +12V Rail(s) at least 40 amps for direct cu ii 7870 asus...

Reading something wrong? ( not very experienced with this as u can see







)


----------



## longroadtrip

40A at 12v would be a continuous 480w which is beyond ridiculous...Manufacturers always require more than necessary.

take a look at the link I provided in the previous post for real world power usage


----------



## NiKa

Thank you for your answers ( and your patience...) ...

Will go for silverstone sfx 450 w ....


----------



## longroadtrip

Other things to consider are the wattage of drives, RAM, mobo, etc...

Mobo + RAM approx 35w
Drives- depends on manufacturer but up to about 10-15w ea, SSD up to 4w (most are about 3w)
Fans- depends on the fans
Any w/c? Pumps are about 15-20w


----------



## feteru

I tried searching the thread but didn't see it, will the NH-D14 or Phanteks work with the ASRock board? I have only heard confirmation about the ASUS board, and I was not 100% sure if they are the same, compatibility-wise.

EDIT: Also, are there any fully modular power supplies around 750-800W that you would recommend for this case? I would like 80Plus, but it isn't strictly necessary.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> I tried searching the thread but didn't see it, will the NH-D14 or Phanteks work with the ASRock board? I have only heard confirmation about the ASUS board, and I was not 100% sure if they are the same, compatibility-wise.
> EDIT: Also, are there any fully modular power supplies around 750-800W that you would recommend for this case? I would like 80Plus, but it isn't strictly necessary.


As for the heatsinks:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> For anyone interest the following coolers can be installed on a ASRock Z77E-ITX without blocking the PCIe slot:
> Akasa AK-CC4008HP01 Venom Voodoo Extreme Performance CPU Cooler
> Xigmatek Praeton LD964 CPU Cooler
> Silverstone SST-NT06-E CPU-Cooler
> Noctua NH-L12 Low Profile High Performance CPU Cooler
> AXP-140 Intel Thermalright CPU Cooler - TBC
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo - TBC


As for the PSU - I would highly recommend the AX series from Corsair. Using the 750w in the Prodigy myself.


----------



## WALSRU

Not on the Asrock board, it will hit the graphics card

As far as PSU recommendations, my Seasonic x750 is amazing and fit just fine.

Just get the wires you want installed on there first, move them out of the way, and give it a little push to screw in the backplate. No problems.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Not on the Asrock board, it will hit the graphics card
> As far as PSU recommendations, my Seasonic x750 is amazing and fit just fine.
> Just get the wires you want installed on there first, move them out of the way, and give it a little push to screw in the backplate. No problems.


I'm running the Silverstone Strider 750 with no issues. Would have fit with no modification. Same thing on the wires though..install them first.


----------



## radarjam

*Add me!*










Build log


----------



## Kokin

As for the modular PSUs, you don't need to install them first, but you need to at least make them go out straight to the sides and that will allow you to push the PSU in like the others mentioned.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radarjam*
> 
> *Add me!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log


Looking Good


----------



## feteru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> As for the heatsinks:
> As for the PSU - I would highly recommend the AX series from Corsair. Using the 750w in the Prodigy myself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Not on the Asrock board, it will hit the graphics card
> As far as PSU recommendations, my Seasonic x750 is amazing and fit just fine.
> Just get the wires you want installed on there first, move them out of the way, and give it a little push to screw in the backplate. No problems.


+REP to both of you.The NH-D14 will fit fine on the ASUS, right? This makes it look like rear fan would hit the back of the case, even without the rear 120mm installed.


EDIT: I'm an idiot, and I didn't see the post literally right above mine, so yes, the NH-D14 does fit.


----------



## radarjam

Oh it fits perfectly fine. Haha~
Here's what it looked like in mine before I mounted my gpu:


Hope this helps!

EDIT: Just saw your edit too lol


----------



## mwayne5

I'm finally getting my case tomorrow after placing my order on August 1st lol...so excited that I'll be taking my components out of a cardboard box


----------



## mwayne5

I'm thinking of implementing the mSATA port on the underside of my ASRock Z77E mobo and grabbing one of these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226320

What do you guys think?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> I'm thinking of implementing the mSATA port on the underside of my ASRock Z77E mobo and grabbing one of these:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226320
> 
> What do you guys think?


I think I have absolutely no clue on what you're talking about, but am very interested.


----------



## mwayne5

The ASRock Z77E mobo has a mSATA port on the underside of the PCB. I'm thinking about sticking a mSATA SSD there.

mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157312&Tpk=asrock%20mini%20itx%20z77


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> I'm thinking of implementing the mSATA port on the underside of my ASRock Z77E mobo and grabbing one of these:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226320
> What do you guys think?


If you are ok with SATA II performance, you will be fine. The mSATA port on the underside of the board is only SATA II. Good way to hide an extra SSD though...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I've somehow missed this whole Msata thing.

I'm thinking of building a powerbar right into this rig, as well as a literal reel of RJ45 cable for Lans. Suggestions/Coments?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I've somehow missed this whole Msata thing.
> I'm thinking of building a powerbar right into this rig, as well as a literal reel of RJ45 cable for Lans. Suggestions/Coments?


My comment: _Adventurious_ =)


----------



## FendahFlex

Hi, ill be having one of this case this weekend and im thinking if my GPU would fit.. but from the looks of it i think ill be having a problem.

due to the clearance of GPU to the side panel, it will simply look like this:










but since i have access on some tools lying around on my father's garage, might aswell cut and adjust the back I/O ports and PCEI slots like this:

(MS Paint ^_^)









will i be having some problem with this?? any suggestions will be much appreciated

thanks!


----------



## mcdogi

Please add me also, here is my build http://www.overclock.net/t/1294085/my-bitfenix-prodigy-buid


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FendahFlex*
> 
> Hi, ill be having one of this case this weekend and im thinking if my GPU would fit.. but from the looks of it i think ill be having a problem.
> due to the clearance of GPU to the side panel, it will simply look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but since i have access on some tools lying around on my father's garage, might aswell cut and adjust the back I/O ports and PCEI slots like this:
> (MS Paint ^_^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will i be having some problem with this?? any suggestions will be much appreciated
> thanks!


If you can measure the width from the PCB to the edge of the cooler, I can see if it will work or not.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> I tried searching the thread but didn't see it, will the NH-D14 or Phanteks work with the ASRock board? I have only heard confirmation about the ASUS board, and I was not 100% sure if they are the same, compatibility-wise.


Unfortuantly the Asrock board is very restriced with compatible coolers, but to the (poor) cpu mounting location.

I've put a PDF online with a list of compatile heatsinks, if you are still in need of help.

Link: http://db.tt/4lGrPJ4V


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I've somehow missed this whole Msata thing.
> I'm thinking of building a powerbar right into this rig, as well as a literal reel of RJ45 cable for Lans. Suggestions/Coments?
> 
> 
> 
> My comment: _Adventurious_ =)
Click to expand...

I'm gonna go to the drawing board with this one when I get back in the shop. I think it could be cool.


----------



## feteru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Unfortuantly the Asrock board is very restriced with compatible coolers, but to the (poor) cpu mounting location.
> I've put a PDF online with a list of compatile heatsinks, if you are still in need of help.
> Link: http://db.tt/4lGrPJ4V


What is TBC? To Be Confirmed?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Apologies for sounding nooby on this topic, but would anyone have a recommendation on how to make a window that looks like this?










It looks like the window panel is held by the rubber channel that goes around the perimeter of the rectangular hole in the side door? Or in these cases the acrylic is actually screwed/riveted into the door, and the rubber is placed over it for neatness? Not sure how to approach it beyond the cutting parts.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Apologies for sounding nooby on this topic, but would anyone have a recommendation on how to make a window that looks like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the window panel is held by the rubber channel that goes around the perimeter of the rectangular hole in the side door? Or in these cases the acrylic is actually screwed/riveted into the door, and the rubber is placed over it for neatness? Not sure how to approach it beyond the cutting parts.


*How I mount windows:*

Remove panel and start making your measurements.

Order acrylic (Any color you wish) , make sure its roughly the same size (Though bigger than the actual window you wish). On top of my head, the Prodigy can house Acrylic that is 3mm thick - If you dont want the window to show the PSU area, I reckon you can use 5mm.

Order some C-strip (http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g44/c355/s338/list/p1/DIYMod_Parts-Window_Kits_-_Molding-Window_Molding-Page1.html).
Order some 3M Heavy-Duty Mounting Tape (http://www.amazon.co.uk/3M-Heavy-Duty-Mounting-Clear-MMM4010/dp/B00004Z4BU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344970112&sr=8-2).

Cut the panel - Remember, you want curved corners for a clean look on the C-strip - Though square is also possible, but then you need to cut 4 pieces, one for each side.

Smoothen down the edges with a file.

Attach C-strip on the edge.

Attach 3M Heavy-Duty Mounting Tape on the back of the panel.

Put Acrylic on the inside of panel, on top of tape, and apply pressure. That tape will hold everything!

_(If you need to cut the acrylic, I urge you to go watch some videos on youtube - Its not hard, but prepare a spare piece of acrylic as it CAN splinter!)_

You can also use rivets to mount it, but the former way is much cleaner (On the outside).


----------



## SniperTeamTango

If you use lexan instead of acrylic you'll have a window that's nearly unbreakable.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Excellent - this sounds easier than I had anticipated! Thank you so much for the guide.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Excellent - this sounds easier than I had anticipated! Thank you so much for the guide.


Anytime, thats what we are all here for


----------



## flushentitypacket

For you owners: Is it possible to remove the bottom handles and just mod in traditional feet instead? Would removing the handles expose some ugly screw-holes and such?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flushentitypacket*
> 
> For you owners: Is it possible to remove the bottom handles and just mod in traditional feet instead? Would removing the handles expose some ugly screw-holes and such?


Its possible, but removing it will uncover a 3-4mm wide "gap" (~2mm deep) along the case-sides, at the bottom. If you are a half-decent modder you can use Epoxy-puddy to cover it up (Just need the puddy, a razor and some spray-paint) - Then just add you own feet and voila









Or you could just hit your local hobby-store and see what kind of black-rubber they have and glue it on (After cutting it) - Takes 10 minutes tops and it looks clean.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

So, I posted earlier about building a powerbar and network cable reel into my prodigy:







Simply attact an Eyehook to the larger dowel (any one) and elastic that hook to any solid part of the case. As you pull the network cable out it winds the elastic, which when unplugged, will retract. This will hold ~10ft of network cable.


----------



## 2thAche

Wow I really want one for my Llano box. Right now it gets hot as hell in the Thermaltake case. Out of stock at the 'Egg







anywhere to get one?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So, I posted earlier about building a powerbar and network cable reel into my prodigy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply attact an Eyehook to the larger dowel (any one) and elastic that hook to any solid part of the case. As you pull the network cable out it winds the elastic, which when unplugged, will retract. This will hold ~10ft of network cable.


Love it mate! Hope you go through with this - It would create one hell of a unique feature/look!


----------



## Dilyn

NCIX sells them as well.


----------



## mwayne5

omg this is the last time I ever order anything from NCIX. I understand their reasoning, but it's been a headache for me. I, like a lot of people, have a job. I haven't been able to get my Prodigy due to the fact that I the signature on the back of the UPS sticky note won't suffice and I'm never home when they try delivering my package. I called NCIX to have the release the signature authorization but they wouldn't. Now, I have to drive 45 minutes to my local UPS distribution center, pick up my Prodigy, and then drive 45 minutes back home. After taking a week to ship it out, a week on the back of a semi, and now this...I think I'll stick to Newegg. *endrant


----------



## longroadtrip

Yeah, I've pretty much written them off too. They are now 0-2 on orders without issues. I ordered a black Prodigy on Thursday,(while they were in stock,) they took the money...now I find out it is actually on backorder for 6 weeks (had to call them to find this out too.) They really need to revamp their ordering/inventory/payment system...basically because they can't keep track of their inventory, I'm out my money for a week and a half by the time it is actually processed and put back into the account.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Woop, just picked up a white Prodigy from Microcenter! Was initially hoping to get the ASUS Z77 mITX deluxe motherboard, but I'm a fan of ASRock now, after good luck with my Extreme4, so I went with the much cheaper ASRock Z77 mITX (only $95 after a Microcenter combo deal). Should I reconsider ASUS for some packaging advantages for this particular case?


----------



## radarjam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Woop, just picked up a white Prodigy from Microcenter! Was initially hoping to get the ASUS Z77 mITX deluxe motherboard, but I'm a fan of ASRock now, after good luck with my Extreme4, so I went with the much cheaper ASRock Z77 mITX (only $95 after a Microcenter combo deal). Should I reconsider ASUS for some packaging advantages for this particular case?


I honestly prefer ASUS > ASRock I currently own the P8Z77-I Deluxe and I am loving every bit of it! The only thing I could say about ASRock's Z77 is the nice black pcb which compliments the white or black case.


----------



## mwayne5

Well, ASRock and ASUS are pretty connected. ASUStek had a subsidiary, Pegatron. While under ASUS, Pegatron created ASRock. Pegatron then broke away from ASUStek. ASUStek is now its own company. Pegatron is now its own company, but also runs and owns ASRock. The upper echelon of ASUStek employees own stock and some rights of Pegatron. Also, Pegatron still produces some boards for ASUStek. So, in a way, ASUS and ASRock are loosely the same schtuff. Hell, even their logos are somewhat the same.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I've read enough horror stories about ASUS RMAs lately... I'm sure it can happen anywhere, but I got used to my Extreme4 ASRock BIOS, so I decided to just keep their mITX board. Not sure if the ASUS one is worth $70-100 over the ASRock version (both have wireless even).

Trying to plan out my Prodigy build now. Going to have a window on the right side panel, and either I'll use 1-meter NZXT white LED strip or a white LED BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm fan at the front to illuminate the interior of the case that way (as well as create a glow around the front panel edges). Not sure which effect would look better -- the LED strip might be an overkill.


----------



## welshmouse

My prodigy should hopefully arrive early next week, and my new GTX670 around the same time. I currently have a FRIO OCK cpu cooler, but im going to assume this wont fit (at least not with the asrock board). anyone tried it?
I will be getting a new waterloop in the near future, but until then I will either have to use my old scythe samurai ZZ, or buy something cheap to use while i wait. I'm not sure the ZZ will handle Ivy very well, but not sure I want to buy a 212 evo just for the sake of a few weeks.


----------



## Kokin

I've read that the daughter board for the VRMs in the Asus board limits OCs or requires slightly higher voltage for the same OC when compared to the Asrock board and using the same CPU. This was done by a review site and if I recall correctly, someone in OCN explained that since the daughter board is further away from the CPU, it adds some resistance, so more voltage would be required.

In regards to exchanging boards, I wouldn't do it unless the cooler you want wouldn't fit on the Asrock board. If you plan to watercool like some of us, then either board will work fine with most waterblocks. Some back plates do interfere though. Both the XSPC Rasa and Raystorm backplates go over some chips near the CPU, but it hasn't been a problem for me. One corner of my back plate is slightly raised compared to the other corners, but is not a problem when mounting the board to the Prodigy. I know the Swiftech Apogee Drive II backplate causes a problem when trying to mount the board to the Prodigy and may require the cutting of the motherboard tray.

Sorry for any typos since this is all from my phone.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I've read enough horror stories about ASUS RMAs lately... I'm sure it can happen anywhere, but I got used to my Extreme4 ASRock BIOS, so I decided to just keep their mITX board. Not sure if the ASUS one is worth $70-100 over the ASRock version (both have wireless even).
> Trying to plan out my Prodigy build now. Going to have a window on the right side panel, and either I'll use 1-meter NZXT white LED strip or a white LED BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm fan at the front to illuminate the interior of the case that way (as well as create a glow around the front panel edges). Not sure which effect would look better -- the LED strip might be an overkill.


Check my build log for some pictures regarding the LED strips. It's a bit too over powering for me, but I'll play around with it some more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> My prodigy should hopefully arrive early next week, and my new GTX670 around the same time. I currently have a FRIO OCK cpu cooler, but im going to assume this wont fit (at least not with the asrock board). anyone tried it?
> I will be getting a new waterloop in the near future, but until then I will either have to use my old scythe samurai ZZ, or buy something cheap to use while i wait. I'm not sure the ZZ will handle Ivy very well, but not sure I want to buy a 212 evo just for the sake of a few weeks.


The stock cooler for my 3570K did fine. I could even OC to 4.2GHz with a negative offset (lower than stock voltage). Temps were in at around 70 though.


----------



## Vowels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> I tried searching the thread but didn't see it, will the NH-D14 or Phanteks work with the ASRock board? I have only heard confirmation about the ASUS board, and I was not 100% sure if they are the same, compatibility-wise.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortuantly the Asrock board is very restriced with compatible coolers, but to the (poor) cpu mounting location.
> 
> I've put a PDF online with a list of compatile heatsinks, if you are still in need of help.
> 
> Link: http://db.tt/4lGrPJ4V
Click to expand...

Don't all Noctua heatsinks use the same mounting gear? If an NH-L12 fits, then an NH-D14 should be compatible as well.

EDIT: Spoke too soon. On Noctua's compatibility page for the NH-D14, it lists the Z77E-ITX as non-compatible.

http://noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34&lng=en#LGA1155_ASRock


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> What is TBC? To Be Confirmed?


Yes, whilst i have read that the coolers in question will fit without blocking the PCIe slot, i am yet to see any proof of this or hear from anyone directly confirming this, hence To Be Confirmed. =)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vowels*
> 
> Don't all Noctua heatsinks use the same mounting gear? If an NH-L12 fits, then an NH-D14 should be compatible as well.


Yes i believe the backplates are the same but the physical dimensions of the NH-D14 mean it will not fit, due to the position of the CPU socket on the motherbaord, without blocking the PCIe slot anyway.


----------



## Vowels

Do you guys think I'd be able to squeeze in a non-modular Rosewill Capstone PSU into the PSU compartment? The Capstone is listed as 163mm deep so that's just barely over the maximum recommended length for semi-modular PSUs which protrude a little more than non-modular.


----------



## WALSRU

Personally I wouldn't. It's cramped as is and I can't imagine trying to squeeze a big rat's tail flat against the psu cage. Best case scenario: you either make it work with standoffs or dremel the cage, worst case: you have a fancy new paperweight.

I'd stick with recommended size or ones other members have already used successfully. Much safer imho.


----------



## motokill36

AS you all on PSU's subject
Recomendation ?
As just went to fit OCZ 550W PSU
NO CHANCE


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> AS you all on PSU's subject
> Recomendation ?
> As just went to fit OCZ 550W PSU
> NO CHANCE


Cooler Master 600W Silent Pro Gold


----------



## itsamemario666

The PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk III 500W/600W just about fits in (it's a bit tight but fine as long as you plan where to put the cables in advance). It's a good PSU and it looks sexy as hell with a white case as it creates an all white back.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Cooler Master 600W Silent Pro Gold


this is bigger than one i have now 175mm is my OCZ and its hard against back


----------



## ElevenEleven

Loving my Prodigy! Add me , please!!

Though I still don't have all the parts for it yet, I've been busy making a side window. So here's the end result, still need to join the grommet/piping edges, so it looks a bit unfinished. The window is of tinted "smoky" acrylic, so it looks black without any source of light and tinted-transparent with light shining through.

I'm going to have white LED lights inside - either in a form of a LED strip attached around the underside of the "roof" or through the front 200mm white LED fan. Probably the LED strip. Ordered 140mm white Spectre Pro fan for the exhaust as well.

Raw window cut:



Acrylic window attached with strong double-sided foam tape (as well as piping, held together by 3M thin double-sided tape)



Back side of the right side panel:



Case with my phone in it providing white LED light



Side window with some lights on







Missing a power supply (Come on, Silversone ST45SF-G) and graphics card to put everything together. Also still on the fence between i5 3570K for $190 vs. i7 2700K for $250.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my Prodigy!
> Though I still don't have all the parts for it yet, I've been busy making a side window. So here's the end result, still need to join the grommet/piping edges, so it looks a bit unfinished. The window is of tinted "smoky" acrylic, so it looks black without any source of light and tinted-transparent with light shining through.
> I'm going to have white LED lights inside - either in a form of a LED strip attached around the underside of the "roof" or through the front 200mm white LED fan. Probably the LED strip. Ordered 140mm white Spectre Pro fan for the exhaust as well.
> Raw window cut:
> 
> Acrylic window attached with strong double-sided foam tape (as well as piping, held together by 3M thin double-sided tape)
> 
> Back side of the right side panel:
> 
> Case with my phone in it providing white LED light
> 
> Side window with some lights on
> 
> 
> 
> Missing a power supply (Come on, Silversone ST45SF-G) and graphics card to put everything together. Also still on the fence between i5 3570K for $190 vs. i7 2700K for $250.


Looks good mate









And I see we went for the same acrylic - Its a fine choice!


----------



## darkwarr

hi to all, not new to his forum... been reading here since 2 years ago, but just registered to post my finish prodigy rig, not much but it will serve it's purpose as a back-up pc for editing....

*pls add me up....*

my prodig rig in direct comparison to my main rig cm 690....


























the rig...


























thanks....


----------



## RidicUlust

Eleven what kind of molding is that? The one I have does not work so well for corners.
Anywho *add me please*.





In the process of finishing crimping the cables and waiting on my mdpc package. Also might consider cutting another window on the other side.


----------



## feteru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> -snip- Also still on the fence between i5 3570K for $190 vs. i7 2700K for $250.


Dang it, now I've got something else to think about. Is there anything that I would be missing out on if I went with Sandy instead of Ivy? We don't need PCie 3.0 because it's a 16x slot, so what other things are there?

EDIT: Never mind, remembered about the awesome deal with 3570k's and motherboards, that's enough to convince me to go Ivy, and besides, if I really need it, then I can always just buy a 3770k and sell the 3570k.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> Dang it, now I've got something else to think about. Is there anything that I would be missing out on if I went with Sandy instead of Ivy? We don't need PCie 3.0 because it's a 16x slot, so what other things are there?
> EDIT: Never mind, remembered about the awesome deal with 3570k's and motherboards, that's enough to convince me to go Ivy, and besides, if I really need it, then I can always just buy a 3770k and sell the 3570k.


That deal also works for 2700K, at least at Microcenter (-$50 off with any K-series chip). I got the i5, but the idea of an i7 in a mini build sounds fun, so it took me a long time to decide in the store (and I'm still not 100% settled). One thing I figured was the resale value, if I decide to sell in a year. On one hand, it's easier to impress people on Craigslist that a rig with an i7 is a good one, but on the other, i7 2700k will be at least 2 generations behind at that point (Haswell will be out) - so that argument in the end pushed me to save $65 (after tax) and go for i5 3570k.

Plus I got my 2600K for $200 + tax a few months ago, so 2700K for $250 is not as good of a deal!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RidicUlust*
> 
> Eleven what kind of molding is that? The one I have does not work so well for corners.


It's actually just storm window gasket piping... It got it for free considering it a temporary solution, but it works okay as it turned out. I couldn't get the edges of the window cut in a rounded manner, so I had to cut 4 strips and join them like a photo frame. I actually decided a rectangular window was better, because it matches the front bay cover.

What piping did you use? The kind from FrozenCpu? That was going to be my original route.
---

I need to learn how to sleeve cables =/ My PSUs always ruin pretty windows.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Loving my Prodigy!
> Though I still don't have all the parts for it yet, I've been busy making a side window. So here's the end result, still need to join the grommet/piping edges, so it looks a bit unfinished. The window is of tinted "smoky" acrylic, so it looks black without any source of light and tinted-transparent with light shining through.
> I'm going to have white LED lights inside - either in a form of a LED strip attached around the underside of the "roof" or through the front 200mm white LED fan. Probably the LED strip. Ordered 140mm white Spectre Pro fan for the exhaust as well.
> Raw window cut:
> 
> Acrylic window attached with strong double-sided foam tape (as well as piping, held together by 3M thin double-sided tape)
> 
> Back side of the right side panel:
> 
> Case with my phone in it providing white LED light
> 
> Side window with some lights on
> 
> 
> 
> Missing a power supply (Come on, Silversone ST45SF-G) and graphics card to put everything together. Also still on the fence between i5 3570K for $190 vs. i7 2700K for $250.


Looks Great









Waiting for my perspex to turn up


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RidicUlust*
> 
> Eleven what kind of molding is that? The one I have does not work so well for corners.
> Anywho *add me please*.
> 
> 
> 
> In the process of finishing crimping the cables and waiting on my mdpc package. Also might consider cutting another window on the other side.


This looks wicked


----------



## welshmouse

I'm thinking that i might abandon building a water loop for my prodigy. there's no way to fit a fan controller and a rad without removing all the HDD bays, so keeping a water loop silent would be a lot more difficult.

I'm still on the fence, but if ican get a good air cooler and some decent fans it would be much cheaper than going water and would most likely be quieter if i add a fan controller.
Only problem is that I went with the asrock board, so most cpu coolers will interfere with the PCIe. I was hoping it might fit a megahalems with a single fan. anyone have input on this?
otherwise, i could could a h80, but something about the h80 instead of the h100 is just upsetting...


----------



## RidicUlust

You can fit a fan controller if you are into modding it. My plan is to mount my fan controller onto the side panel. It's very hard for me to go back to air cooling hence why I settled with watercooling.


----------



## tamas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RidicUlust*
> 
> Eleven what kind of molding is that? The one I have does not work so well for corners.
> Anywho *add me please*.
> 
> In the process of finishing crimping the cables and waiting on my mdpc package. Also might consider cutting another window on the other side.


That's absolutely stunning. Great job mate


----------



## ElevenEleven

P.S.: my current PSU choice battle:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151117&Tpk=SeaSonic%20SSR-360GP
(cheap and actually available, although $10 shipping is annoying)
vs.
http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-450-Watts-Factor-Modular-ST45SF-G/dp/B008VQ2Y4K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1345044240&sr=8-2&keywords=silverstone+450w+st45sf-g
(probably overall better, but also more money for likely unused watts, and still not widely available).


----------



## NiKa

Another question to the users that have used sleeved cables with prodigy..

What would be the ideal size for those cables ? ( for mother board, and 2 x 6 pin for gfx card? Asus 7870) ?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> this is bigger than one i have now 175mm is my OCZ and its hard against back


Sure it's a snug fit, but fits okay in my setup, I even have space next to the PSU to hide the excess braided cable extensions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*


I like the fact you have chosen a right hand side window, that will be my choice to when I get round to window modding.


----------



## motokill36

Was going to try one of these
Its only 140mm








http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0050AFU46/ref=asc_df_B0050AFU469240855?smid=A17AS5ETPMZ9A1&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B0050AFU46


----------



## ElevenEleven

Gah, a good sale on Rosewill Fortress 450 Watt 80+ Platinum on NewEgg, and it's 6.5" x 5.9" in size (150mm x 165 mm) - not going to fit with all those cables being only 0.5" away from the "front wall" of the PSU enclosure







Why would Rosewill make such a low-watt PSU in such a big box =/


----------



## NiKa

Silverstone sfx 450 full modular seems a great choise for prodigy


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKa*
> 
> Silverstone sfx 450 full modular seems a great choise for prodigy


Waiting for it to show up in stock on Amazon, but it could be a few weeks still.


----------



## NiKa

Amazon.com has it.. But p&p is too expensive for eu..

So i hope amazon.co.uk brings it soon


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKa*
> 
> Amazon.com has it.. But p&p is too expensive for eu..
> So i hope amazon.co.uk brings it soon


It's not in stock. "Usually ships within 1 to 4 weeks."


----------



## mwayne5

Finally picked up my case from the UPS distribution center today. A little wider than I thought it would be, but I like it. Luckily I didn't get one of the really busted up cases from the bad batch that NCIX received. I only had one broken tab from one of the top handles and there are a few little pieces that looked like they were scraped out of the top back handle. Here are a few pics:

Setup (Ignore the purple sheets...girlfriend won the bedroom decorating argument, but I won the more important one lol


If anyone was wondering if you can fit an all in one water cooler in the normal exhaust spot, you can...it's just a bit tight.


Can't say about Corsair's all in ones since they have more stiff tubing, but my Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro's tubes flex enough and there aren't any tight bends.


System is pulling 65W at idle. (That includes speakers and monitor and schtuff)


----------



## mwayne5

I may go ahead and drop a 660ti instead of a 670 in it. I'm gaming on one 1080p monitor, so I should be fine. Just that damn bit rate


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> I may go ahead and drop a 660ti instead of a 670 in it. I'm gaming on one 1080p monitor, so I should be fine. Just that damn bit rate


Go for a 7950 instead!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Go for a 7950 instead!


Agreed!!! XFX 7950 is $320 at the moment on NewEgg. Lifetime warranty ++. (Or, on that note, XFX 7870 is $240 on Amazon after a rebate at the moment--overclock and have performance fairly close to stock 660 ti).


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> I may go ahead and drop a 660ti instead of a 670 in it. I'm gaming on one 1080p monitor, so I should be fine. Just that damn bit rate


Or get the MSI power edition and overclock the jesus out of it most are saying a 670 performance with a good air cooled overclock.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radarjam*
> 
> *Add me!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log


added with build log
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcdogi*
> 
> Please add me also, here is my build http://www.overclock.net/t/1294085/my-bitfenix-prodigy-buid


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Loving my Prodigy! Add me , please!!
> 
> Though I still don't have all the parts for it yet, I've been busy making a side window. So here's the end result, still need to join the grommet/piping edges, so it looks a bit unfinished. The window is of tinted "smoky" acrylic, so it looks black without any source of light and tinted-transparent with light shining through.
> 
> I'm going to have white LED lights inside - either in a form of a LED strip attached around the underside of the "roof" or through the front 200mm white LED fan. Probably the LED strip. Ordered 140mm white Spectre Pro fan for the exhaust as well.
> 
> Raw window cut:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acrylic window attached with strong double-sided foam tape (as well as piping, held together by 3M thin double-sided tape)
> 
> 
> 
> Back side of the right side panel:
> 
> 
> 
> Case with my phone in it providing white LED light
> 
> 
> 
> Side window with some lights on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing a power supply (Come on, Silversone ST45SF-G) and graphics card to put everything together. Also still on the fence between i5 3570K for $190 vs. i7 2700K for $250.


2700k. added too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkwarr*
> 
> hi to all, not new to his forum... been reading here since 2 years ago, but just registered to post my finish prodigy rig, not much but it will serve it's purpose as a back-up pc for editing....
> 
> *pls add me up....*
> 
> my prodig rig in direct comparison to my main rig cm 690....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rig...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks....


added, nice looking build!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RidicUlust*
> 
> Eleven what kind of molding is that? The one I have does not work so well for corners.
> Anywho *add me please*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the process of finishing crimping the cables and waiting on my mdpc package. Also might consider cutting another window on the other side.


added, nice job!


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKa*
> 
> Silverstone sfx 450 full modular seems a great choise for prodigy


Run a 580 ok ?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Run a 580 ok ?


Shouldn't have a problem, even if you OC the 580.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Can someone explain to me why the Bitfenix Recon has two USB connections, when it only seems to require the one and the second connector has less pins?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why the Bitfenix Recon has two USB connections, when it only seems to require the one and the second connector has less pins?


is there a memory card reader? or HD audio.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> is there a memory card reader? or HD audio.


I don't think you are familiar with the Recon fan controller, as it does not have a memory card reader or HD audio, it's a fan controller&#8230;


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> *Compatibility*
> Water Blocks
> The only known issues with water blocks are the backplates on the Apogee Drive II and the Apogee HD are too big and cause the motherboard to be raised above the standoffs. A bigger cutout on the motherboard tray can fix this as well as some clever use of spacers.


I just wanted to post that even though the Apogee HD (just the HD, I havent tested the Drive II) back plate hits the motherboard "shelf" and bends the motherboard, its such a small amount of force required and the bend is so little that you can fit it no problem. I worried about that when I saw that it hit (not knowing about the incompatibility) but simply pushing it down with my little finger lets me get the motherboard screws in









This is my build here.


----------



## JedixJarf

Would someone be able yo provide me with the internal dimensions of this bad boy?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Would someone be able yo provide me with the internal dimensions of this bad boy?


250mm x 310mm x 340mm = 26.35 liters


----------



## ElevenEleven

450 Watt 80+ Gold modular PSU by Silverstone - ordered! Woo, hope to complete my build next week. Lots of parts in the mail.


----------



## NiKa

Amazon.com or from somewhere else??????


----------



## ElevenEleven

FrozenCpu. There's a 5.1% off coupon, if you search for it, plus I get $5 off when paying with Bill Me Later by PayPal. Still a bit more than Amazon.com, but I can't afford to wait much longer.


----------



## NiKa

I really now what you mean


----------



## NiKa

You also got the short cables for the silverstone?


----------



## motokill36

Ok window all done .



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> is there a memory card reader? or HD audio.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you are familiar with the Recon fan controller, as it does not have a memory card reader or HD audio, it's a fan controller&#8230;
Click to expand...

Oh missed the part about the recon, thought you meant the case. I have the recon and the only think I can think of is length


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Ok window all done .
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Very nice job, inspirational.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Oh missed the part about the recon, thought you meant the case. I have the recon and the only think I can think of is length


Afraid that still makes little sense man lol.

Guess its about time i say those two magic words... ADD ME =)


----------



## motokill36

Guess its about time i say those two magic words... ADD ME =)
[/quote]










Nice Nice Nice


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Oh missed the part about the recon, thought you meant the case. I have the recon and the only *thing* I can think of is length
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid that still makes little sense man lol.
> Guess its about time i say those two magic words... ADD ME =)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

lol i fixed it, and added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alfaa*
> 
> I just wanted to post that even though the Apogee HD (just the HD, I havent tested the Drive II) back plate hits the motherboard "shelf" and bends the motherboard, its such a small amount of force required and the bend is so little that you can fit it no problem. I worried about that when I saw that it hit (not knowing about the incompatibility) but simply pushing it down with my little finger lets me get the motherboard screws in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my build here.


thanks for this!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Guess its about time i say those two magic words... ADD ME =)


Wonderful! Could you show a picture of the front with the front panel taken off?


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Guess its about time i say those two magic words... ADD ME =)











Nice Nice Nice







[/quote]
Do you have a build log i'm really interested in the front panel flip and that cable cover you made for the bottom. Looks nice


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Nice Nice Nice


Thanks for the compliments =)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Wonderful! Could you show a picture of the front with the front panel taken off?


Thanks man, sure I will take those photo for you this weekend.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Do you have a build log I'm really interested in the front panel flip and that cable cover you made for the bottom. Looks nice


Afraid I haven't kept a build log, I infrequently do as I tend to make it up as I go along on the spur of the moment. The front panel was so simple to flip, not like in other cases where I have done this (always been a fan of having the bay at the bottom). The enclosure at the bottom is made from a material called Vivac, which is a type of acrylic, which I had special made and is made up of 3 pieces, top, left and right. Though that is my 3rd revision of it I'm actually planning a fourth as i with to change a few hole placements. Anyway, feel free to ask any questions, will help where I can. It's still a long way off finished.


----------



## Alfaa

Ok, guys I finished the window for my Prodigy:






I also had problems getting the power supply to fit because the sleaved cables dont like to bend too much. I used some longer 8-32 screws and some aluminim spacers to get this:



And this is with the side panel off for those that haven't seen:


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Ok window all done .
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Also, can I ask how you got your cutout so straight? What did you use to cut that out?


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alfaa*
> 
> Ok, guys I finished the window for my Prodigy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had problems getting the power supply to fit because the sleaved cables dont like to bend too much. I used some longer 8-32 screws and some aluminim spacers to get this:
> 
> And this is with the side panel off for those that haven't seen:


Looking very nice


----------



## motokill36

Got mine in Testing Stage lol



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alfaa*
> 
> Also, can I ask how you got your cutout so straight? What did you use to cut that out?


Hi
I Placed perspex 240mm / 240mm onto side panel draw round it .Then measure in 20mm all round so you have a inner square ,this is the window cut out.
I used a air Jigsaw ,Electric just as good
Then spent a Hour with Large File and my Glasses on LOL Making Edges straight .


----------



## Father Fuzzy

Wow love that front flip to get the drive bay at the bottom HuwSharpe
awesome idea
also there is enough space for a 5.25 xspc sensor frame to fit in the cable area after the mounting area is cut off










http://www.overclock.net/t/1273920/prodigy-sons-of-anarchy


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Father Fuzzy*
> 
> Wow love that front flip to get the drive bay at the bottom HuwSharpe
> awesome idea
> also there is enough space for a 5.25 xspc sensor frame to fit in the cable area after the mounting area is cut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1273920/prodigy-sons-of-anarchy


Thats very good
There are some great Rigs in Her


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd love to try modding one of these to get a Rampage IV Extreme to fit. (obviously not flat as it is with the M-ITX boards).


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Hi
> I Placed perspex 240mm / 240mm onto side panel draw round it .Then measure in 20mm all round so you have a inner square ,this is the window cut out.
> I used a air Jigsaw ,Electric just as good
> Then spent a Hour with Large File and my Glasses on LOL Making Edges straight .


My friend and I dremeled ours out. It actually did a suprisingly good job, too. I was thinking about taking a file and making it straighter, but I dident want to put hours into it while my friend was making sexual jokes









I would love to, one day, set one of these up on a CNC machine or mill and have at it. You could make some really nice cuts that way...


----------



## longroadtrip

something I am working on...


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> something I am working on...


very cool








Just trying different fan set-up's at moment


----------



## Father Fuzzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Apologies for sounding nooby on this topic, but would anyone have a recommendation on how to make a window that looks like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the window panel is held by the rubber channel that goes around the perimeter of the rectangular hole in the side door? Or in these cases the acrylic is actually screwed/riveted into the door, and the rubber is placed over it for neatness? Not sure how to approach it beyond the cutting parts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> *How I mount windows:*
> 
> Remove panel and start making your measurements.
> Order acrylic (Any color you wish) , make sure its roughly the same size (Though bigger than the actual window you wish). On top of my head, the Prodigy can house Acrylic that is 3mm thick - If you dont want the window to show the PSU area, I reckon you can use 5mm.
> Order some C-strip (http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g44/c355/s338/list/p1/DIYMod_Parts-Window_Kits_-_Molding-Window_Molding-Page1.html).
> Order some 3M Heavy-Duty Mounting Tape (http://www.amazon.co.uk/3M-Heavy-Duty-Mounting-Clear-MMM4010/dp/B00004Z4BU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344970112&sr=8-2).
> Cut the panel - Remember, you want curved corners for a clean look on the C-strip - Though square is also possible, but then you need to cut 4 pieces, one for each side.
> Smoothen down the edges with a file.
> Attach C-strip on the edge.
> Attach 3M Heavy-Duty Mounting Tape on the back of the panel.
> Put Acrylic on the inside of panel, on top of tape, and apply pressure. That tape will hold everything!
> _(If you need to cut the acrylic, I urge you to go watch some videos on youtube - Its not hard, but prepare a spare piece of acrylic as it CAN splinter!)_
> You can also use rivets to mount it, but the former way is much cleaner (On the outside).


Spot on with what I did with the window in the picture
except i used MNPC u chanel moulding


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Wonderful! Could you show a picture of the front with the front panel taken off?



As requested.


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Im going to buy my Prodigy this fortnight, il post photos when i purchase it


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> 
> As requested.


Thank you! Did you just drill out the rivots rivets?

Must have been so tired to misspell rivet.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Thank you! Did you just drill out the rivots?


Yea, there are three on the front and two on the sides, same top and bottom so ten rivets total. Though i haven't put new rivets in the front only the sides as it doesn't seem to need them structurally and i wasn't sure i would have it apart again for other reasons. Anyway, after removing the rivets can can literally just flip in upside down, 5.25" bay included.


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Yea, there are three on the front and two on the sides, same top and bottom so ten rivets total. Though i haven't put new rivets in the front only the sides as it doesn't seem to need them structurally and i wasn't sure i would have it apart again for other reasons. Anyway, after removing the rivets can can literally just flip in upside down, 5.25" bay included.


That looks verrry nice, man. I wish I thought of that when we built my friend's Prodigy.


----------



## NiKa

Installing Thermal right's Silver Arrow on Bitfenix Prodigy means that you have to remove also the rear fan? (like phanteks pe) or not?

( unlike noctua dh14 where rear fan has not to be removed) (asus p8z77-i)..

Removing the rear fan ( if i get silver arrow) compromises the thermal efficiency of prodigy??


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Dude, you do not have to remove the rear fan if you use the Phanteks PE. Since the PE comes with two nice 140 mm fans it makes sense to replace the rear fan with one of the Phanteks fans though.

I explained this to you before and you said I "made it clear" to you, didn't you? Take a look at the photos again please:


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tt-Prodigy15*
> 
> Im going to buy my Prodigy this fortnight, il post photos when i purchase it


you just posted this so you could say fortnight


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> Dude, you do not have to remove the rear fan if you use the Phanteks PE. Since the PE comes with two nice 140 mm fans it makes sense to replace the rear fan with one of the Phanteks fans though.
> I explained this to you before and you said I "made it clear" to you, didn't you? Take a look at the photos again please:


Thats a Snug Fit


----------



## Lizard-Brain

It is and allows for perfect air flow for that matter. You will have to use the ASUS P8Z77-I deluxe to make it fit.


----------



## NiKa

Hm what i meant was that phantek pe comes with 2 fans. The rear fan of prodigy was replaced by one of phanteks...

You really made that perfectly clear to me









Noctua dh14 that also has two fans, can be installed with the rear fan of bitfenix in place...

I think that to install Silver arrow one has to remove rear prodigy fan...

Thats what i meant


----------



## Lizard-Brain

So you are looking for a twin tower cooler which allows to keep the rear case fan AND still leaves enough clearance to install another fan between that rear case fan and the CPU cooler? Why would you want a second fan next to the case fan? This can actually hamper the performance of each single fan.

I believe what you really should be looking for is a twin tower cooler which allows you to install its two complementary fans in the middle of the cooler and next to the optical disc drive bay. That would be the real problem, to install such a cooler with three fans (one of them being the rear case fan) AND keep the drive bay.

I couldn't do it but I feel comfortable with no HDD cages that a 200 mm front case fan does the job.


----------



## NiKa

So there is no point on having 3 fans in a row (2 from cooler, 1 from case) ..

Cheers again


----------



## Lizard-Brain

There is no point in stacking fans like in a setup of:
*Fan - Fan - Tower - Fan - Tower*

The problem of interfering fans goes away if you can set it up like:
*Fan - Tower - Fan - Tower - Fan*

Good Luck!


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Dose any one know if a Silverstone Strider 850W Gold Evolution ST85F-G-E power supply will fit in the Prodigy ?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tt-Prodigy15*
> 
> Dose any one know if a Silverstone Strider 850W Gold Evolution ST85F-G-E power supply will fit in the Prodigy ?


It is too long to fit internally, you would have to use some spacers at the back for it to work. This would also mean it would stick out a little.

Edit: it is 180mm while the max length is 160mm. Even with modular 160mm like my PSU, it is a very tight fit.


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Ok thanks you saved my because i was just about to buy it


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Ok here is my current build log, I'm going to wait for the Evga mini itx motherboard. 
Should i do water cooling on the cpu ?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tt-Prodigy15*
> 
> Any one know of any Modular power supplies that will fit in the Prodigy ?


The Silverstone 750w strider works. Also the Ax series from Corsair which are rebrands of the X gold series from Seasonic.


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> It is too long to fit internally, you would have to use some spacers at the back for it to work. This would also mean it would stick out a little.
> Edit: it is 180mm while the max length is 160mm. Even with modular 160mm like my PSU, it is a very tight fit.


It is a very tight fit. This is what we came up with:


----------



## Tramskivroto

Question! I read more than fifty pages and a can't find any definitive answers. I want to know will I have enough clearance for a HD 6870 videocard if I use a A50 air-cooled heatsink on A ASRock H77-ITX ? The layout of ASROCK's are pretty similar so I doubt that there would be a difference between boards.

I already have the A50 so I'd like to use it rather than purchasing another cooling option if it can work. However, I rather spend money on the Asrock and the alternative cooling option than buying the AsusZ77 solely to using my cheapo heatsink.


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Eh, i don't know about the HD 6870 because I'm using a Nvidia gtx 680 or gtx 690.


----------



## welshmouse

nvm, mis-read the post..


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tramskivroto*
> 
> Question! I read more than fifty pages and a can't find any definitive answers. I want to know will I have enough clearance for a HD 6870 videocard if I use a A50 air-cooled heatsink on A ASRock H77-ITX ? The layout of ASROCK's are pretty similar so I doubt that there would be a difference between boards.
> I already have the A50 so I'd like to use it rather than purchasing another cooling option if it can work. However, I rather spend money on the Asrock and the alternative cooling option than buying the AsusZ77 solely to using my cheapo heatsink.


I almost sure looking at that cooler that you would have to install in parallel to the graphics card, so the fan would be facing it. This would be due to the width of the cooler and the position of the CPU socket. Also i would hazard a guess the back plate would require modification as many or the Corsair do with this motherboard. But let us know, so i can add it to the list: http://db.tt/4lGrPJ4V


----------



## radarjam

I've just come into realization that my prodigy's two usb 3.0's don't seem to be recognizing my flash drives. Anyone else have issues with this?


----------



## phillyd

Check your header first


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Anyone know of a Mini itx motherboard with two pci slots, because i want to use my raid card but theres only one pci slot


----------



## phillyd

I've never seen one


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tt-Prodigy15*
> 
> Anyone know of a Mini itx motherboard with two pci slots, because i want to use my raid card but theres only one pci slot


Not possible mate, Mitx only comes with 1 PCIe.

In other news:

Just seen someone starting a worklog on a non-english speaking forum. He is taking a Socket 2011 from a shuttle and modding the case to make the motherboard fit (A shuttle motherboard is slightly longer than the Mitx factor).

Will be an awesome sight with a 3930K in a Prodigy, fully watercooled and running SLI (Guess he is doing the IO Panel mod aswell.).

Anyone trying to visualize this - The Shuttle factor is as wide a Mitx but slightly longer - I am guessing he will extend the PSU cage - put the pump in the remaining space at the front and have a good 240 at the top.


----------



## welshmouse

it wouldn't be mini itx if it had two PCIe slots.

Mini dtx is the form factor you describe, but no one has made a mobo of that size in a while.


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

I wish they made them


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Oh and no sound card too, looks like i can't use my Sennheiser head set







I love the idea of mini itx but they need more motherboards for them


----------



## phillyd

You should get a USB DAC


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You should get a USB DAC


this.

I'm using an el cheapo asus xonar U3 that does dolby live over optical. paired with an astro mixamp you get amazing surround sound without the need for lots of PCI slots.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radarjam*
> 
> I've just come into realization that my prodigy's two usb 3.0's don't seem to be recognizing my flash drives. Anyone else have issues with this?


Aside from checking your headers, check your BIOS menu to see if anything was disabled. Also check to see if you have the latest USB3 drivers for your motherboard.


----------



## HuwSharpe

I have read several people talk about plans to remove the bottom "_handles_" in favor of sturdier feet and too comments about removing the top ones for more of a classic case look. However I am yet to see or hear of anyone actually doing this, the obvious issue been the side panels not been full height, so without the handles there is a gap. Is there anyone out there who has managed to do this? Or does anyone have any thoughts how this could be done?


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Just a quick question before i go ahead with this build, do you guys think this would be any good for a main rig ? 
I will be doing the Evga mini itx motherboard, and possibly cpu water cooling, for ram il be doing 16gb


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> I have read several people talk about plans to remove the bottom "_handles_" in favor of sturdier feet... Is there anyone out there who has managed to do this? Or does anyone have any thoughts how this could be done?


+1

I've been thinking about doing bottom case feet myself but haven't seen any good examples yet


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tt-Prodigy15*
> 
> Just a quick question before i go ahead with this build, do you guys think this would be any good for a main rig ?
> I will be doing the Evga mini itx motherboard, and possibly cpu water cooling, for ram il be doing 16gb


Have you considered buying asus p8z77-i deluxe? This mini mobo is a BEAST!


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Eh, not really i don't like the colours, I'm hopping the Evga will come soon and be even better







Come one Evga! Anyways back to the main question do you think this would be a good rig to replace my ageing xl-atx ?


----------



## WALSRU

Yes, as long as you only need one PCI slot


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Yeah i could do with only one, I've been thinking of going to Cm storm trooper, but i just love the Mini itx, they have just as much power but half the size


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Eh, and its way less expensive than the Cm storm would cost, and i can fit a gtx 690 in the Bitfenix Prodigy


----------



## WALSRU

Don't remind me, I almost pulled the trigger one one haha


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Pulled the trigger on what ?


----------



## WALSRU

IE: Almost bought a 690 but talked myself out of it. I'm playing at 2560x1600 and can't slow down my OC'ed 670.


----------



## phillyd

690 I think


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Yeah same i was going buy the 690 but i had to stop my self, I've gone with a gtx680 4gb


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

I love the Bitfenix Prodigy because its so small but still has lots of power, i think mini itx is the future


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

If i had got the 690 i would have made my self broke for quite a while


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> I have read several people talk about plans to remove the bottom "_handles_" in favor of sturdier feet and too comments about removing the top ones for more of a classic case look. However I am yet to see or hear of anyone actually doing this, the obvious issue been the side panels not been full height, so without the handles there is a gap. Is there anyone out there who has managed to do this? Or does anyone have any thoughts how this could be done?


I have stated a few possible solutions to this a few times already, though it might not have been in this thread.

Aquatuning sells some rubber strip (Comes in a "tape"-roll) - No idea what the original use for it is, its listed under Accesories.

Otherwise, my own local hobby shop sells rubber-tape like this in all sizes and thickness.

So, thats one way to "cover" up that gap.

Another, and my preferred way, is to use Epoxy-puddy and a razor. Simply make the puddy nice and smooth, fill out the gap and then use the razor to trim the edges and make it flat and in level with the case. Puddy comes in all colors, but it would be super easy to mask the case up and paint it yourself. The puddy takes no time to get rock hard.

And case feets are a dime a dozen. Just take your pick.

Need to update my own build-log soon - Done alot of case-modding on it, might end up updating when I done most of the mods though - Still got a couple of the bigger ones that aint completely done yet.


----------



## mcdogi

Hi Guys this is final look of my build and my build log

http://www.overclock.net/t/1294085/my-bitfenix-prodigy-buid/20


----------



## lynnperformance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Don't remind me, I almost pulled the trigger one one haha


Pulled a trigger on a 690 GTX or a Prodigy? If its a Prodigy PLEASE tell me where I can find on instock! (US, haha) I got a stack of money here all set aside for it but I can't find a vendor that still has it in stock.
(I think Micro Center has it, but its 6.5 hours away and the shipping is $14. :-/ So if its something like that I'll just wait till Newegg restocks. Time is not the issue just reasonable shipping costs.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcdogi*
> 
> Hi Guys this is final look of my build and my build log
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1294085/my-bitfenix-prodigy-buid/20












Very nice! I love the lighting and awesome job on making the extensions looks extra pro! (I know the 24 pin and PCIes are extensions but the rest look custom sleeved! So correct me if I'm wrong.) You have shown me the way!


----------



## WALSRU

^ Beautiful build, I love the sleeving








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynnperformance*
> 
> Pulled a trigger on a 690 GTX or a Prodigy? If its a Prodigy PLEASE tell me where I can find on instock!


I feel like we have a language barrier here.









I was referring to the 690, but I ended up getting an Asus GTX 670 DCIIT and it's a beastly overclocker.

Check out my signature, my Prodigy build has been together for a few weeks. I got a white one from Newegg on release day.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tt-Prodigy15*
> 
> If i had got the 690 i would have made my self broke for quite a while


Please learn to plan ahead, edit posts, and don't double post


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Please learn to plan ahead, edit posts, and don't double post


I agree. All of page 52 is little tiny one sentence posts lol


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcdogi*
> 
> Hi Guys this is final look of my build and my build log
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1294085/my-bitfenix-prodigy-buid/20


Looks Very Nice









Great Job


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcdogi*


Hope you are modding a window for that )


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tt-Prodigy15*
> 
> Just a quick question before i go ahead with this build, do you guys think this would be any good for a main rig ?
> I will be doing the Evga mini itx motherboard, and possibly cpu water cooling, for ram il be doing 16gb


I think that's a very nice combo but $799 AUD for the EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Classified? Is this what you have to pay down there in Melbourne? That would be $835 USD if I am not mistaken.

Also be careful with the extra tall PCB of the Classified. It is 15 cm (6") tall and would give you trouble if you like to keep your optical drive bay.


----------



## mcdogi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynnperformance*
> 
> Very nice! I love the lighting and awesome job on making the extensions looks extra pro! (I know the 24 pin and PCIes are extensions but the rest look custom sleeved! So correct me if I'm wrong.) You have shown me the way!


Thank you mate, and you are correct i used the extensions cables


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Thank you i didn't know it was tall, il take that into mind, Yeah i use Pc case gear just about the best pc parts dealer in Australia, its too expensive to use Tiger direct because shipping cost a lot







I contacted Evga about there mini itx and they said later September or early October


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Hey guys long time, anyone know what this is for?



This oddly firm plastic grating...?


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Really?

You can mount some SSDs there.


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Im pretty sure its for more ssds or Hdds


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> Really?
> 
> You can mount some SSDs there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tt-Prodigy15*
> 
> Im pretty sure its for more ssds or Hdds


Seems a very dumb location but alright.


----------



## sockpirate

ughhhhh i wish these were in stock somewhere!


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Seems a very dumb location but alright.


Its stupid, but its true. Its for 2.5 inch drives.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Seems a very dumb location but alright.


Pretty useful if you took out the hard drive cages for WCing gear. I wish I had some 2.5" drives so that my drives weren't externally mounted.


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Pretty useful if you took out the hard drive cages for WCing gear. I wish I had some 2.5" drives so that my drives weren't externally mounted.


You can also mount one 2.5 to the floor. _thats_ the useful one in my opinion. Also, it lets you show off your SSD


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm still trying to decide how I'm going to mount my 2.5" HDD inside the PSU cage... The PCB on the back of it is exposed, so I'll have to be careful attaching it. Don't want to resort to velcro (but might have to).


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I'm still trying to decide how I'm going to mount my 2.5" HDD inside the PSU cage... The PCB on the back of it is exposed, so I'll have to be careful attaching it. Don't want to resort to velcro (but might have to).


Worst case is to put some electrical tape over the pcb. That leaves you with alot more mouning options.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alfaa*
> 
> Worst case is to put some electrical tape over the pcb. That leaves you with alot more mouning options.


Won't that affect the cooling of the hard drive?


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Won't that affect the cooling of the hard drive?


If you plan to package in in the PSU area of the Prodigy, its not going to get any airflow anyway. SSDs (at least in my experiances) dont get very hot at all. As far as I remember, they ran colder than hard drives.

I mean, if your drive gets particularily hot on the PCB, it might need to be actively cooled by fans in the case, making the mounting in the PSU bay a moot point.


----------



## ElevenEleven

It's going to be a tiny SFX power supply with short modular cables, so there's going to be ample room for 2 2.5" drives. One will be an SSD--I don't have a problem with it, but the other will be a 2.5" mechanical hard drive. The latter runs fairly cool on its own, as it's made for notebook use. I was just saying that taping the board with electrical tape seemed like it would increase its running temperature.


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> It's going to be a tiny SFX power supply with short modular cables, so there's going to be ample room for 2 2.5" drives. One will be an SSD--I don't have a problem with it, but the other will be a 2.5" mechanical hard drive. The latter runs fairly cool on its own, as it's made for notebook use. I was just saying that taping the board with electrical tape seemed like it would increase its running temperature.


Aha. I was under the impression that both were SSDs. My bad









In that case, I would still say its okay for the electrical tape. Think about where those HDDs go in a laptop anyway: Under 2 or 3 layers of plastic and PCB and in a metal cage with a little piece of black plastic covering the PCB (this is just my laptop, but most are similar). And, all that is inside a hot PC.

I think your drive will be fine if its a laptop drive. If it was a desktop drive I would say "no way."


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Seems a very dumb location but alright.


It's the perfect place to mount and show off SSDs if you've taken out all the cages for water-cooling (or any other reason).


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Show off how? Theres no window for the case at stock,

Something I'm doing as soon as I find someone with spare moulding, or something similar.


----------



## Siegfried262

Hi guys,

So I want to use this case for my Mini-ITX gaming rig but is there anywhere that currently has this case in stock?


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Eh, Pc case gear has them in stock, but there in Australia


----------



## Siegfried262

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tt-Prodigy15*
> 
> Eh, Pc case gear has them in stock, but there in Australia


That might be a tad problematic.


----------



## motokill36

uk has

http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/BitFenix-Prodigy-Mini-ITX-Cube-Case-Midnight-Black--BFC-PRO-300-KKXSK-RP-pid-15978.html
Not sure if shipping will be daft money ?


----------



## welshmouse

getting mad. The prodigy has been delayed AGAIN here in NZ.

I ordered long before release and every time the date comes and goes, i have to call the supplier to find out why they haven't arrived.

I've got all my other components sitting here, and no case to put them in. /rage


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Buy it from Pc case gear, they have it in stock


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Eh, my card is bigger than a 690


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tt-Prodigy15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, my card is bigger than a 690


They Wont all Fit LOL


----------



## sockpirate

http://www.lockwaresystems.com/ProdigyW-356.html does this mean they are in stock ?!?!?


----------



## Siegfried262

I believe so. I'm going to see about ordering one tomorrow from them.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siegfried262*
> 
> I believe so. I'm going to see about ordering one tomorrow from them.


let me know how it goes, i dont wanna put in an order and then come to find out not in stock then take forever to get my money back/wait for stock.


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Yeah, i wish i could use all the cards, but I'm just going with the EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Classified 4GB


----------



## KCAsvitt

A few notes from my Bitfenix Prodigy build:

If Front Panel USB 3.0 headers aren't working, try unplugging the USB 2.0 dongle from motherboard. Fixed issue for me.

Antec HCG-620m Semi-modular PSU (160mm deep) fits just barely.

Cooler Master Hyper TX3 tower air cooler fits on ASRock Z77e-ITX with graphics card installed. Again just barely (a few mm gap). Also any air cooler that is centered on the CPU and 92mm wide or less will fit. Also TX3 has push pins, so no interference from backplate.

A single 120mm intake fan can only be mounted (as intended) at the bottom of the case, blowing onto the PSU cage (prodigy shipped like this). To mount the fan higher for more direct airflow you must either go to 140mm or higher, remove 5.25 drive bay, or mount with zip ties to vent holes. I ended up getting two 140mm fans and swapping them in.

Prodigy ships with two fans, but Z77e-ITX has only one chassis fan plug (and 1 CPU fan plug of course). Plan on buying a separate fan controller, splitter, or PSU/fan connector to run multiple case fans.


----------



## Duhstin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> let me know how it goes, i dont wanna put in an order and then come to find out not in stock then take forever to get my money back/wait for stock.


Mine will be here Wednesday from Lockware Systems. Ordered it on Saturday and they shipped it Monday. Shipping from NY to KY. Paul I think is his name says it won't let you place an order for that item if it is out of stock. I found their site via BitFenix facebook.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCAsvitt*
> 
> A few notes from my Bitfenix Prodigy build:
> If Front Panel USB 3.0 headers aren't working, try unplugging the USB 2.0 dongle from motherboard. Fixed issue for me.
> Antec HCG-620m Semi-modular PSU (160mm deep) fits just barely.
> Cooler Master Hyper TX3 tower air cooler fits on ASRock Z77e-ITX with graphics card installed. Again just barely (a few mm gap). Also any air cooler that is centered on the CPU and 92mm wide or less will fit. Also TX3 has push pins, so no interference from backplate.
> A single 120mm intake fan can only be mounted (as intended) at the bottom of the case, blowing onto the PSU cage (prodigy shipped like this). To mount the fan higher for more direct airflow you must either go to 140mm or higher, remove 5.25 drive bay, or mount with zip ties to vent holes. I ended up getting two 140mm fans and swapping them in.
> Prodigy ships with two fans, but Z77e-ITX has only one chassis fan plug (and 1 CPU fan plug of course). Plan on buying a separate fan controller, splitter, or PSU/fan connector to run multiple case fans.


Welcome to OCN!

Great tips for people who are still in the planning stage. +rep


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tt-Prodigy15*
> 
> Yeah, i wish i could use all the cards, but I'm just going with the EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Classified 4GB


Are you going to use the EVBOT?


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Yeah now that i know what EVBOT is il defiantly buy it because i will be getting the Evga mini itx motherboard too so I'm hoping i can use the EVBOT on it too







I didn't know about the EVBOT till you mentioned it and i googled it


----------



## Lizard-Brain

This review may be helpful: http://www.guru3d.com/article/evga-geforce-gtx-680-classified-with-evbot-review/


----------



## mcdogi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Looks Very Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Job


Thank you mate
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Hope you are modding a window for that )


looking forward to do the window modding ,thanks Your setup is very cool bro


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Oh thank you for the review link, i can barely find any reviews on the EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Classified 4GB








I want to do a window on my Prodigy but I'm afraid of messing it up







I hope Bitfenix comes out with a windows panel for it >


----------



## TheV

Very cool thread. I've got an empty Prodigy (black) sitting at home waiting for the release of the i3-3225.
I'll post back with some pictures once the parts start coming in. In the meantime I'll take a couple of days reading over this thread


----------



## NiKa

Haha... same case...









i also got today my prodigy black, waiting till Silverstone ST45SF-G (power supply) gets available in Europe to order it and start building it


----------



## CreeperK1d

ADD ME!!!
I've finally started building it and the colour is Black


----------



## itsamemario666

Just a quick image with my phone, finally got all the parts and put it together (was too excited to manage the cables, I'll do that later if I can be bothered







). The image is mainly for people who are worried about large graphics cards fitting. If this one fits then chances are most will, this is technically a dual slot but it's more like two and a half because of the fan. It's also longer and taller than most cards, the dimensions are 15.5 x 5.8 x 29.5 cm apparently.

Here are two better images from tweaktown:


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsamemario666*
> 
> 
> Just a quick image with my phone, finally got all the parts and put it together (was too excited to manage the cables, I'll do that later if I can be bothered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The image is mainly for people who are worried about large graphics cards fitting. If this one fits then chances are most will, this is technically a dual slot but it's more like two and a half because of the fan. It's also longer and taller than most cards, the dimensions are 15.5 x 5.8 x 29.5 cm apparently.
> Here are two better images from tweaktown:


Looking Good









Cool looking Card


----------



## KCAsvitt

Photos re my earlier post


----------



## Vowels

Oh god, I just about got my Prodigy system built and realized I forgot to plug in my CPU and case fans before installing my NH-D14. I have to tear the whole thing down now because the size of the NH-D14 is blocking both fan headers









I also don't have any alcohol handy so I'm not sure how to handle re-attaching the heatsink and reapplying thermal paste


----------



## NiKa

All those PSU fit really tight on the case...


----------



## digitalm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalm3*
> 
> The Recon is very nice however I don't run Windows on mine and their software is only for Windows so I can only manually control it right now. I've been helping someone write a universal driver for it and it's coming along quite well, we're not ready to publish anything but I will likely start a new thread here when we are...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to keep my eyes open for it! I ordered my Recon last night, should be here Monday...


Well since there seemed to me some interest here, our first beta release is finally out:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1297127/bitfenix-recon-call-for-beta-testers

Please use that thread for further discussions


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vowels*
> 
> I also don't have any alcohol handy so I'm not sure how to handle re-attaching the heatsink and reapplying thermal paste


The only alcohol I ever used to apply thermal paste was a cold beer during such.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vowels*
> 
> Oh god, I just about got my Prodigy system built and realized I forgot to plug in my CPU and case fans before installing my NH-D14. I have to tear the whole thing down now because the size of the NH-D14 is blocking both fan headers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't have any alcohol handy so I'm not sure how to handle re-attaching the heatsink and reapplying thermal paste


You could get away with wiping away as much paste as possible with a coffee filter (or other lint-less cloth) and then simply reapplying. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say performance might even be decent this way as the paste will have gotten the chance to get into all the nooks and crannies of the processor / heatsink by the second application.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Ok, I have most of my components assembled in the case now -- just waiting for a power supply to arrive.

I now have a problem - I got an Intel liquid cooler, and because I mounted the radiator to the top fan slot near the front (cables are rather stiff, and I have a window, so it's one of the few locations that makes sense), the water tubes go right past my GPU, which is an ASUS GTX 670 TOP. The GPU has a backplate. I'm having a hard time pushing the water tubes away from the graphics card. Right now I have them not touching the heatpipes, but one tube still comes in contact with some of the backplate. Illustration:



Is this bad news?

(And here's how it all looks at the moment - will be getting new fans and waiting for the PSU


)


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I have most of my components assembled in the case now -- just waiting for a power supply to arrive.
> I now have a problem - I got an Intel liquid cooler, and because I mounted the radiator to the top fan slot near the front (cables are rather stiff, and I have a window, so it's one of the few locations that makes sense), the water tubes go right past my GPU, which is an ASUS GTX 670 TOP. The GPU has a backplate. I'm having a hard time pushing the water tubes away from the graphics card. Right now I have them not touching the heatpipes, but one tube still comes in contact with some of the backplate. Illustration:
> 
> Is this bad news?
> (And here's how it all looks at the moment - will be getting new fans and waiting for the PSU
> 
> )


It shoulden't be a problem unless its pushing on the card really hard and bending it. Why were you thinking it was bad news?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Because the cables are rubber, and the backplate can get hot. Probably not that hot, but maybe hot enough to damage/melt the cable? So far, I haven't seen my GPU get over 66C, and that's at the chip level, but maybe that's enough?

*Edit*: I have been able to turn the radiator 90 degrees, and the cables don't hit the GPU anymore without getting in the way of my modded window. Problem solved!


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> The only alcohol I ever used to apply thermal paste was a cold beer during such.


Uh... what?


----------



## Vowels

Finally re-built my Prodigy system. Add me!


----------



## Siegfried262

Great pictures!

How does that Spectre Pro 230mm sound on the front panel? Is it loud because it's behind that closed front panel?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siegfried262*
> 
> Great pictures!
> How does that Spectre Pro 230mm sound on the front panel? Is it loud because it's behind that closed front panel?


Not at all.


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCAsvitt*
> 
> Cooler Master Hyper TX3 tower air cooler fits on ASRock Z77e-ITX with graphics card installed. Again just barely (a few mm gap). Also any air cooler that is centered on the CPU and 92mm wide or less will fit. .


so you think a NOCTUA NH-U9B will fit this mobo? I'm pretty much given up on water cooling atm, but now am lumbered with a mobo that doesn't fit most decent air coolers. if this noctua fits then that should do nicely.


----------



## Kokin

Does anyone with the Asrock Z77E board know if there is a way to disable the integrated GPU? I'd prefer to have it off to lower the heat a bit more and so that my RAM doesn't have to share resources with it. I'm currently running the 1.10 BIOS, but wouldn't mind updating to the 1.30 BIOS if it meant I could disable it.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Does anyone with the Asrock Z77E board know if there is a way to disable the integrated GPU? I'd prefer to have it off to lower the heat a bit more and so that my RAM doesn't have to share resources with it. I'm currently running the 1.10 BIOS, but wouldn't mind updating to the 1.30 BIOS if it meant I could disable it.


BIOS 1.3 - Advanced - Northbridge:

IGPU MULTI-MONITOR (Enabled/Disabled).

If I disable this function I get no options for using the iGPU - Infact, the tray icon does not even show up. My guess is that this is the way to disable it.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> BIOS 1.3 - Advanced - Northbridge:
> IGPU MULTI-MONITOR (Enabled/Disabled).
> If I disable this function I get no options for using the iGPU - Infact, the tray icon does not even show up. My guess is that this is the way to disable it.


Interesting... I have had that setting disabled with the 1.10 BIOS, but it didn't do anything for me. Could you check with GPU-Z to see if your iGPU isn't listed? Mine shows up there, so I know that it is still enabled.

I'll try 1.30 later today to try it out. Thanks for the super quick reply! +rep

Edit: Looks like that did the trick. Thanks a lot!


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> so you think a NOCTUA NH-U9B will fit this mobo? I'm pretty much given up on water cooling atm, but now am lumbered with a mobo that doesn't fit most decent air coolers. if this noctua fits then that should do nicely.


I can tell you it does fit, but the fan clips come into contact with the graphics card if installed, i opted for tiewraps but may remove the fans in time. Also the back plate like many will require modification, as it hits the mSATA connector. This involves simply cutting off a bit of rubber, not big deal really, but you might want to know. You will likely find this document useful: Link


----------



## welshmouse

I am fairly familiar with the confirmed coolers ( i have been scouring google this last week). the doc you linked is fairly inaccurate though. It lists the 212 evo as compatible, but links to a pic of an axp-140. also it says the noctua nhl12 doesn't block the PCIe, which i know it does (in fact, the user it links to is the person who confirms it does block the pcie)

Thats just a first glance, so im not convinced of the reliability of anything on that list.

I'm thinking i might just grab a corsair h60. cheap, effective and will certainly fit.

EDIT: sorry for being a dick with that post, i didn't relize you had made the list yourself. I appreciate the effort you put in, but it does have some flaws.

Trying to find compatible coolers isn't so hard, its just finding a good one. Sicne the pcie slot starts almost exactly where the mouting holes are, you just need to look for coolers that don't overhang their mounting hardware.
alot of 120mm towers will technically fit, but you'd have to have one fan blowing in the opposite direction of any case fans or straight into the back of your GPU. i imagine this would kill performance.

I really want to stick to an all black color scheme, and was hoping for the megahalems black, but it would have to be oriented sideways... hence the decision to just get a corsair unit.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> sorry for being a dick with that post, i didn't relize you had made the list yourself. I appreciate the effort you put in, but it does have some flaws.


Well any feedback is good, especially if it helps improve something.

I apprciate there maybe mistakes as the information provided is not from personal experience but that of other people, hence the links to peoples discussions/photos. This is also why there is the discalimer at the bottom "_As this list is made up from the feedback of others, I can accept no liability for the content of this document, or for the consequences of any actions taken on the basis of the information provided_".

Thanks for your input though, if you can spot any corrections please PM me and i shall make the required ammendments.


----------



## mcdogi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCAsvitt*
> 
> Photos re my earlier post


Love your work and the color theme
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vowels*
> 
> Finally re-built my Prodigy system. Add me!


ASUS DIRECT CU is the best card for Prodigy good work


----------



## NiKa

I own Asus Direct CU II 7870 and if is used in Auto mode is tooooooo loud..... (50oc full load). if used with fans on 20% its silent.. but temp 70oC (not on Prodigy though but on my Huge Lian Li A70 - card will be transfered to prodigy when all of my other components are here)

BTW Antec PSUs seem to fit quite nice on Prodigy.....(have lots of space) probably only 2nd best choise next to Silverstone's ST45F-G (SSF Modular PSU)...


----------



## Vowels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siegfried262*
> 
> Great pictures!
> 
> How does that Spectre Pro 230mm sound on the front panel? Is it loud because it's behind that closed front panel?


It's not loud but there's definitely a noticeable woosh of air. I might put it on a 7V adapter after I finish overclocking.


----------



## sockpirate

hmmm they took the prodigy off of newegg? Even the "out of stock" pages for the black and white prodigies.


----------



## mach9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> hmmm they took the prodigy off of newegg? Even the "out of stock" pages for the black and white prodigies.


The pages are still there. They are listed as discontinued though


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach9*
> 
> The pages are still there. They are listed as discontinued though


ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! Noooooooo!!!!


----------



## motokill36

Push Pull Mod on the Way











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Got to Love Cardboard











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Duhstin

Just got my White Prodigy off the UPS truck.

I ordered it from Lockware System's on Saturday and it shipped Monday. Took two days to get it from NY. I live in Kentucky.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duhstin*
> 
> Just got my White Prodigy off the UPS truck.
> I ordered it from Lockware System's on Saturday and it shipped Monday. Took two days to get it from NY. I live in Kentucky.


Nice


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Push Pull Mod on the Way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Got to Love Cardboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


It really changes the look of the Prodigy. Can't wait to see what you do with it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duhstin*
> 
> Just got my White Prodigy off the UPS truck.
> I ordered it from Lockware System's on Saturday and it shipped Monday. Took two days to get it from NY. I live in Kentucky.


Grats!


----------



## KCAsvitt

Hyper TX3 performs well, and is only $20. It's the little brother to a 212+. It is noticeably louder than the Corsair AF140 case fans (which I can't hear at all) running at full 2800rpm, but using the Asrock utility I dropped it to 1000rpm which is much quieter and actually had a negligible effect on CPU temp (probably thanks to the case fans).

For those disabling integrated graphics, have you looked at programs (whose names escape me) that utilize both CPU graphics with discrete graphics to improve video performance? It seems to work well, though I don't have hard numbers (they're available through more reliable sources online). Asrock included one such program with the Z77E-ITX.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duhstin*
> 
> Just got my White Prodigy off the UPS truck.
> 
> I ordered it from Lockware System's on Saturday and it shipped Monday. Took two days to get it from NY. I live in Kentucky.


Where in Kentucky?


----------



## KaiotEch

Can anyone tell how many db(A) and CFM the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200-230 on *7V*? The Bitfenix Support can't help. Thank you!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I cant give you a number but know that its barely perceptible at 12v.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> 
> 
> I do like anything that stands out and this sure does. Curious to see the final look.


----------



## sockpirate

Will the NZXT Havik fit inside the prodigy?


----------



## Duhstin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Where in Kentucky?


Richmond,

Anyone know what the best/cheapest fan for the front of the case is? I'm started to get aggrevated with my current fans. Somehow in my Prodigy I'm getting higher motherboard & cpu temps than I was in my small ass SG05 case with a 560TI 448 in it to help heat it up. Really weird.

Isn't because cpu heatsink&fan, I'm using Antec Kuhler 620 and I didn't even remove it from the motherboard to change over, using push/pull and then another 120mm fan in front intaking air.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> 
> I do like anything that stands out and this sure does. Curious to see the final look.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to Dremel out front still so fan sits back , then with 5MM Perspex / White or May be Chome lol / front should be nearly flush again .
Click to expand...


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Can anyone tell how many db(A) and CFM the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200-230 on *7V*? The Bitfenix Support can't help. Thank you!


Not sure on Movement amount but they are silent on 7V with Good pressure from what i can see using Paper as Indicator .


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duhstin*
> 
> Richmond,
> Anyone know what the best/cheapest fan for the front of the case is? I'm started to get aggrevated with my current fans. Somehow in my Prodigy I'm getting higher motherboard & cpu temps than I was in my small ass SG05 case with a 560TI 448 in it to help heat it up. Really weird.
> Isn't because cpu heatsink&fan, I'm using Antec Kuhler 620 and I didn't even remove it from the motherboard to change over, using push/pull and then another 120mm fan in front intaking air.


Do you Have a White or Black Prodigy ?


----------



## Duhstin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Do you Have a White or Black Prodigy ?


White, but considering I used the SG05 and it was a shoebox size. My temps shouldn't be the way they are.

38c motherboard, and around 40c idle on a i5-2320.

I guess I can try removing the front fan and putting it up top though.


----------



## wyjeba

+1










GA-H55N-USB3
G6950 + Noctua C12P
2x2GB Geil 1600 CL8 1.65V @ 1066 CL6 1.45V (soon Exceleram White Sark LP EBW301A 2x4GB)
1TB WD Green
2TB Samsung F4
HX520


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duhstin*
> 
> White, but considering I used the SG05 and it was a shoebox size. My temps shouldn't be the way they are.
> 38c motherboard, and around 40c idle on a i5-2320.
> I guess I can try removing the front fan and putting it up top though.


What are your temps with front removed ?
are you running standard rear fan ? / front fan air flow is bad on them

My temps drop by 5c when front is taken of the white case .
there is easy mod you can do by spacing white front slightly


----------



## Duhstin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> What are your temps with front removed ?
> are you running standard rear fan ? / front fan air flow is bad on them
> My temps drop by 5c when front is taken of the white case .
> there is easy mod you can do by spacing white front slightly


I took my radiator off the back and mounted it up top and it dropped to around 30-33c idle on both. Fine for me considering I'm using stock fan for the Antec Kuhler 620. Never goes over 50c under full load. Gonna order some better ones later. I'm just using the BitFenix exhaust fan to pull hot air out as my other fans are loud as heck that I've got laying around. Wanting to order the Z77E-ITX & 3570k cpu with the Samsung Low profile ram as well.

Currently running H67M-ITX & I5-2320. No need to really upgrade since I can do/play what I need to as is I just want to know overclocking is there for when I do decide to want to do it. Lol


----------



## longroadtrip

In case some people are curious...


----------



## WALSRU

^YES, thanks I was wondering. I almost bought a black case for the front panel. Now that I've seen it I might just wait for the official white mesh front panel, not sure if I like that black.


----------



## longroadtrip

Yeah..I'm not a fan of it this way...I think if the mesh was white, the silver ring was black, and everything behind the mesh was also white..it might look decent...


----------



## phillyd

Flip your logos lol


----------



## longroadtrip

Check my build log...the flipped front panels are upside down...I just swapped them out for a quick photo because people have been asking what it would look like.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Will the NZXT Havik fit inside the prodigy?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Will the NZXT Havik fit inside the prodigy?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> *Compatibility*
> *Cooling*
> *Air Coolers*
> A few air coolers have backplates that interfere with items on common ITX motherboards.
> The Hyper 212+ and Evo have issues with motherboards including the Asus P8z77-I Deluxe. [A full analysis is needed]
> *Most air coolers 160mm or under can fit with a single set of fans in the top of the case*. Taller coolers may fit without top fans and some clever installation techniques. [Full write-up is needed]


From the 2nd post...The Havik 120 is 160mm tall so it will most likely fit.


----------



## ElevenEleven

It's here! And it's tiny!!!



On to putting it in in place of a temp PSU.

~
There are plans to make a mesh front panel for the white case? I'd be all over that! (On that note, is the black mesh panel available for purchase separately somewhere? It could be spray-painted white as well, I bet).


----------



## NiKa

Would love to see more pics of your build m8... since i have ordered Silverstone SFX Full Modular just today


----------



## ElevenEleven

Just finished installing it. The cables are really short, quite perfect for this case actually. Rather stiff still, but I have some sleeved extensions I will use in the next couple days. Waiting on new fans to take better photos. All I can say is, using normal sized power supplies with long cables is a nightmare in this case. This SFX PSU is much better, although still not that neat (I have a modded window, so I'm picky). Hopefully some sleeved cables will make it look a tad better.


----------



## Vowels

Just a note that the Antec EarthWatts Platinum series of PSUs is really easy to work with in a Prodigy even though it's non-modular. Only 140mm deep according to Antec so you have plenty of room to bend and hide cables.


----------



## Gunderman456

If this helps others here I'm glad!

I just purchased the BitFenix Prodigy black as well as the Corsair 100H and the Corsair AX-Series 850 W Gold.

The water cooler placed on top (after bending the lock lip for the top grill) will be an easy push/pull configuration.

The PSU (160mm) fits in the power bay.

Love this case!


----------



## sockpirate

Just submitted my order for my white Prodigy from lockware systems.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> In case some people are curious...


The white front on the black model looks pretty nice.

This is the first time i have seen anyone else flip the fronts (vertically), dont know why more people havent.


----------



## sockpirate

Has anyone else here purchased their case from Lockware Systems ?

If so how was the experience ?


----------



## NiKa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Just finished installing it. The cables are really short, quite perfect for this case actually. Rather stiff still, but I have some sleeved extensions I will use in the next couple days. Waiting on new fans to take better photos. All I can say is, using normal sized power supplies with long cables is a nightmare in this case. This SFX PSU is much better, although still not that neat (I have a modded window, so I'm picky). Hopefully some sleeved cables will make it look a tad better.


Did you used the Cables that came with the case or the PP05 (sorter cables) set?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Do you mean cables that came with the power supply? Yes, I used default cables, which are really short to start with. Dimensions of the PSU and all of its cables are listed in the product description.


----------



## NiKa

Cheers...

Waiting for your photos


----------



## yanks8981

Does anyone know if a GTX 640 will fit into this without having to remove any HDD bays? Or, does anyone have an HTPC-like card installed that they know will fit? I'm tossing around some ideas on a build and wanted to see what would fit.

Thanks.


----------



## Duhstin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Has anyone else here purchased their case from Lockware Systems ?
> If so how was the experience ?


I did! Got it in two days once it shipped!


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duhstin*
> 
> I did! Got it in two days once it shipped!


Hmmm where do you live in relation to their shipper? I live all the way in BFE Southern New Mexico (basically Mexico....)

I got a prompt tracking number as soon as i placed my order it seem coupled with a estimated date of 8-30. Hmmm seems kinda slow ?


----------



## Duhstin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Hmmm where do you live in relation to their shipper? I live all the way in BFE Southern New Mexico (basically Mexico....)
> I got a prompt tracking number as soon as i placed my order it seem coupled with a estimated date of 8-30. Hmmm seems kinda slow ?


Ky, shipped from NY.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Does anyone know if a GTX 640 will fit into this without having to remove any HDD bays? Or, does anyone have an HTPC-like card installed that they know will fit? I'm tossing around some ideas on a build and wanted to see what would fit.
> Thanks.


I'm 90% sure after measuring that a 6.7" GT 640 would fit snugly with the hard drive racks in.

Keep in mind that mITX board are 6.7" x 6.7" so it would make sense as well that the GT 640 would fit fine.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Last-ditch effort to see what could be causing a very audible hum / high voltage wires kind of sound from my Intel Liquid Cooler (ASRock mITX motherboard). For reference, I have tried two now--the first and its replacement, and both make just about the same noise . I'm wondering if there's some resonance between the cooler bracket and the PSU enclosure. Does anyone here who use closed-loop liquid coolers, like H50, H100, Antec Kuhler, etc. have any issues with these coolers running very audibly? I've tried mounting the radiator vertically and horizontally, and tried flipping the case on its side to see if the Intel pump did not like being oriented horizontally on the motherboard, but the sound did not go away. I'm just about ready to switch back to an air cooler - just that they are usually so large, and I was hoping to have an unobstructed view of the motherboard

(Zalman CNPS9900MAX-B is my main contender).


----------



## longroadtrip

My old H70 and H100 did that for a couple of days before they quieted down...If I remember right, had something to do with air in the pump or something like that


----------



## ElevenEleven

Hrm, I've been running the current one for a day so far. I hope that will be the case, since I really want it to work well, and going through another reinstallation is a pain. What did yours sound like? For me, it's sounds like fans going on high speed (they aren't, and all of my fans are very very quiet) + a little bit of a bassy hum + a quiet whistling sound (the kind that could be from an intel cpu switching c-states on some motherboards). It sounds like I have a wind tunnel in my case from just this one cooler =/ And it doesn't even cool that well.


----------



## longroadtrip

Wait..does the noise come from the pump or the rad?


----------



## ElevenEleven

The pump, i think. Although there's some from the radiator too. The pump makes the buzzing sound. Radiator makes some swooshing sound (not like bubbles - that's different). I've now tried plugging the whole cooler to the PSU directly, no change in the buzzing. Tried touching the heatsink, no difference. One thing that helped a tiny bit was to attach a low-noise adapter (from an old Noctua kit) to the PWM fan on the radiator, but the buzzing from the pump is still there. And the sound of whooshing air (although I don't think it's the air, I think it's the coolant circulating, because all of the fans are quite silent).


----------



## longroadtrip

I haven't played with the Intel closed loop cooler. You might look here since the Intel cooler is just an Asetek cooler. They will probably be able to give you a bit more specialized help...


----------



## Lurikrunch

Has anyone else had a problem with the side panels not quite fitting correctly? They seemed a bit loose when I got the case last week, but now that everything is installed, the panels kind of 'chatter' with hard drive seeks, it's like they're vibrating in and out very slightly and it's quite annoying. I've tightened down the thumbscrews at the back but that doesn't seem to help. Also, I wound up with the nasty 'orange peel' texture on the white paint on the side panels - NCIX said this level of paint quality was normal on Bitfenix cases and wasn't willing to help process a replacement, but I'm unsure if it's worth my time to pursue the issue.


----------



## longroadtrip

Yeah...my white one has a lot of orange peel too, but with all the cutting I've made, I knew I was going to have to have it re-coated anyways. As far as the chatter on the doors, mine is coming from the front of the panels, so I am going to put a thin piece of foam adhesive tape in one of these spots. Should quiet the doors down...



















EDIT: Wish the could have done the whole exterior of the case in the "soft touch" finish..


----------



## ElevenEleven

Logically speaking, it'd be detrimental to cooling to orient a large heatsink sideways, such that a fan on it blows toward the graphics card? A lot of the coolers I'm looking at that I like are 130cm wide or greater =/ Like Thermaltake Frio or Zalman NPS9900MAX-B. Would be much better to have a simple front-to-back aifrlow, probably....


----------



## Kokin

Try flicking the tubing of the Intel liquid cooler, my old H50 made sounds similar to what you described because air bubbles would circulate throughout the loop. Also make sure you mounted/screwed it on evenly as the pump will make rattling noises if not mounted tightly and evenly, just don't force it or you might strip the threading. For the two or there times it happened to me, that usually did the trick and it ran silently afterwards. My H50 was also an Asetek rebrand.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Just re-seated the cooler, checked everything, even put a tad of dampening material between the cooler bracket and PSU enclosure. No change. Flicking the tubes does nothing either. The heatsink is mounted as tightly as possible, nothing wobbly.I listened to the radiator close up, and it's making the buzzy sound as well. I guess I'll go get an H80 to see if it works okay in comparison. I'll miss my Intel logo though.


----------



## spixel

Can someone tell me if the black prodigy has a dust filter on the front panel or is it just the mesh with the large holes?

And the white version?


----------



## Semiregular

*ADD ME*

Now here is my build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1298715/build-log-the-voyager-watercooled-prodigy-gtx-690


----------



## Semiregular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spixel*
> 
> Can someone tell me if the black prodigy has a dust filter on the front panel or is it just the mesh with the large holes?
> And the white version?


Yes, The black does have a dust filter in the front, and i would assume the same for the white as well.


----------



## longroadtrip

No the white does not have a dust filter on the front panel...only one in the top panel and for the PSU.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Need advice from those who've done air cooling in tighter spaces. I'm divided between getting a Thermaltake Water2.0 Pro for the CPU cooler to replace a current faulty one, or just go with an air cooler and get a Zalman CNPS9900MAX-B, orienting it to blow hot air toward the right side panel (where I have a window--not ideal, I know, but I don't know just _how much not ideal_ that would be).

The latter uses a 135mm fan and is quite wide, but only 94mm deep, so I could orient it in such a way as to just fit on my ASRock ITX motherboard. I really can't find any other good heatsinks that would work and not create a complete mess inside the case (and fit).

The negative of the Thermaltake closed-loop cooler is that I could be stuck with a loud pump again or some such, of which I am now extra wary.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118074
(cheaper on amazon without rebate)


----------



## RidicUlust

Update on sleeved cables.


----------



## OrphaGn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RidicUlust*
> 
> Update on sleeved cables.


Looks great! I love the sleeving! I would do it if I knew how :/


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RidicUlust*
> 
> Update on sleeved cables.


I Love this Looks Fantastic


----------



## motokill36

Update on Push pull Mod Just Waiting for Perspex now.

This is as Narrow as i could get it,had to mod Fans a Bit to



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Duhstin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RidicUlust*
> 
> Update on sleeved cables.


How is the temps with the radiator mounted on the front?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreeperK1d*
> 
> ADD ME!!!
> I've finally started building it and the colour is Black


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsamemario666*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick image with my phone, finally got all the parts and put it together (was too excited to manage the cables, I'll do that later if I can be bothered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The image is mainly for people who are worried about large graphics cards fitting. If this one fits then chances are most will, this is technically a dual slot but it's more like two and a half because of the fan. It's also longer and taller than most cards, the dimensions are 15.5 x 5.8 x 29.5 cm apparently.
> 
> Here are two better images from tweaktown:


added!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vowels*
> 
> Finally re-built my Prodigy system. Add me!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


added as well, nice job!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semiregular*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> Now here is my build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1298715/build-log-the-voyager-watercooled-prodigy-gtx-690


added with log and sub!


----------



## Duhstin

What's the best power supply to throw in the Prodigy when on a budget? Not looking to spend over $110 on the PSU. Would like to stay under $100 though.

I seen that the SeaSonic X750 is $40 off with a coupon today so thinking about grabbing it. I won't need that much power though since we can't SLI with ITX lol. It's also out of my preferred budget atm


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duhstin*
> 
> What's the best power supply to throw in the Prodigy when on a budget? Not looking to spend over $110 on the PSU. Would like to stay under $100 though.
> I seen that the SeaSonic X750 is $40 off with a coupon today so thinking about grabbing it. I won't need that much power though since we can't SLI with ITX lol.


Depends on what components you have and your plans for them.

I'm using this new power supply, and it's beautiful for a small case like the Prodigy:
http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-450-Watts-Factor-Modular-ST45SF-G/dp/B008VQ2Y4K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1346017851&sr=8-2&keywords=silverstone+sfx+450

(Silverstone SFX 450 Watt 80+ gold modular)


----------



## phillyd

I would look into the rosewill hive but that seasonic should do well.


----------



## Duhstin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Depends on what components you have and your plans for them.
> I'm using this new power supply, and it's beautiful for a small case like the Prodigy:
> http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-450-Watts-Factor-Modular-ST45SF-G/dp/B008VQ2Y4K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1346017851&sr=8-2&keywords=silverstone+sfx+450
> (Silverstone SFX 450 Watt 80+ gold modular)


Yeah, I'm currently using the SFX 450 out of the SG05. It's the non-modular, and only bronze certified. It works fine but I'm currently running an H67M-ITX with an I5-2320 so I'm not overclocking. I'm upgrading to Z77E-ITX with the I5-3570k and plan on doing some 4ghz+ OCing. Running two 7200RPM 3.5 drives, an SSD, fan controller with 5 fans (all 120mm, cba to check watts on them). I'm also running a EVGA 560 TI 448 GPU overclocked to 900/2200 on stock voltage (1000mV). I'm sure I could get by with the PSU I'm using but since I'm upgrading mobo/cpu I'm selling the SG05 with the motherboard/cpu I'm currently using.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Hrm, perhaps... I'm using that MB myself + an i7 3770 and a GTX 670 (which, admittedly, is very frugal with power consumption). An overclocked 560 ti probably wont' be so kind. Something I did not immediately realize, but the back PSU cover actually comes off, so your PSU can technically stick out a fair amount, especially if you do some modding and get long bolts to keep the back plate on over the PSU.


----------



## Duhstin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Hrm, perhaps... I'm using that MB myself + an i7 3770 and a GTX 670 (which, admittedly, is very frugal with power consumption). An overclocked 560 ti probably wont' be so kind. Something I did not immediately realize, but the back PSU cover actually comes off, so your PSU can technically stick out a fair amount, especially if you do some modding and get long bolts to keep the back plate on over the PSU.


What PSU are you using? Apparently mine pulls 200w when under full load so everyone has said w/ reviews etc.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703036

Any good? Anyone here use this?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duhstin*
> 
> What PSU are you using? Apparently mine pulls 200w when under full load so everyone has said w/ reviews etc.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703036
> Any good? Anyone here use this?


The one I linked above - as I said!

PC Power & Cooling have excellent power supplies - unfortunately not their very latest MK III range. You can do better than those.


----------



## Duhstin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> The one I linked above - as I said!
> PC Power & Cooling have excellent power supplies - unfortunately not their very latest MK III range. You can do better than those.


#-o Doh!

Didn't realize that was your post, lol. Half out of it right now.

Btw, add me to the list!

No big monitor, I'm rocking a 20" lol. Had two hooked up but never used the second one so I'm letting someone borrow it.


----------



## motokill36

Looks Great


----------



## Duhstin

Anyone using this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171037

COOLER MASTER Silent Pro M700


----------



## mattchid

This question is for anyone who has used or experimented with the Noctua NH D-14. What was your experience with it? I have plans to use it in my build, but im concerned about the spacing both on the drive cage side and the rear exhaust side. Will it fit with both drive cages in?

Ive seen some people put the "push" fan on the far "pull" side, which i think is a mistake. Without drawing cool air in, you are really diminishing what this cooler can and should do. This is what im trying to avoid. If the cooler fits agains a fan in the exhaust fan slot, then great, i currently have an NF-P14-flx in that slot and it would be advantageous to have the cooler use it in close proximity. But you have to have that push fan, even at the expense of the drive cage, if you plan to use that cooler.

I have also not seen many people utilize the 140mm Noctua fans as front, rear or top case fans. This is a bit surprising, they are extremely quiet and great performers. I have one in the back as exhaust, and front instead of the 200mm Bitfenix fan because its quieter and i found it pushed as much air and is placed at the top of the front grill which means it pushes directed air right at the heatsink (and push fan, I hope).

My overarching question is about actual experience with the NH D-14 in a proper configuration, but i'd welcome all thoughts on this cooler in this case, or other comparable coolers like the Megahalems and Silver Arrow.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I have come to the conclusion that the Prodigy is pretty bad at sound insulation. In fact, it seems to amplify any noise. I have to go for the very quietest of the quiet to get it to a decent noise level, sadly. Used a Zalman 135mm fan cooler, and even at low fan speed it's quite loud. My last resort is a 92mm double-fanned Noctua cooler. (Both of my closed-loop liquid cooler attempts were even worse in terms of noise).


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duhstin*
> 
> Anyone using this?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171037
> COOLER MASTER Silent Pro M700


Im using a 500w one of them same size works fine on GTX 580 fits ok to


----------



## motokill36

Hi all just some temps from set up .
Room temp is 25c Dame Tubble dryer









Running V2 founding 99% GPU / 25% CPU 4.5 1.38V



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

GPU 53c Max

CPU Core 0-49c
1-50c
2-53c
3-53c


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that the Prodigy is pretty bad at sound insulation. In fact, it seems to amplify any noise. I have to go for the very quietest of the quiet to get it to a decent noise level, sadly. Used a Zalman 135mm fan cooler, and even at low fan speed it's quite loud. My last resort is a 92mm double-fanned Noctua cooler. (Both of my closed-loop liquid cooler attempts were even worse in terms of noise).


Not quite true, at least with my GTs. If you cut out the honeycomb grills at the front and rear you will get less noise and more airflow, as proven by the many midtowers that have that grill design (Antec, Coolermaster, etc)


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Not quite true, at least with my GTs. If you cut out the honeycomb grills at the front and rear you will get less noise and more airflow, as proven by the many midtowers that have that grill design (Antec, Coolermaster, etc)










Did that


----------



## ElevenEleven

Edit: scrap what I said - it's my PSU that's making all the noise! Wow, I had no idea that would be it, but I unplugged my CPU fan, turned all case fans to absolute lowest, and prevented both of my GPU fans from spinning, and the only other noise-making part in my computer is my PSU... The new Silverstone SFX 450 Watt 80+ gold modular =/

Now I am going to contact FrozenCPU and see what I can do about returning / exchanging, because it's seriously noisy. And this whole time I thought it was my CPU cooler. Certainly it contributed (and my liquid cooler was still quite loud), but the PSU is a major factor!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Edit: scrap what I said - it's my PSU that's making all the noise! Wow, I had no idea that would be it, but I unplugged my CPU fan, turned all case fans to absolute lowest, and prevented both of my GPU fans from spinning, and the only other noise-making part in my computer is my PSU... The new Silverstone SFX 450 Watt 80+ gold modular =/
> Now I am going to contact FrozenCPU and see what I can do about returning / exchanging, because it's seriously noisy. And this whole time I thought it was my CPU cooler. Certainly it contributed (and my liquid cooler was still quite loud), but the PSU is a major factor!


That's a shame. You think that's a defective unit or is it loud naturally? The main reason I bought my Seasonic was that the fan doesn't spin up and if it does, it is super quiet.

Good news for my rig! A fellow OCN member has sent in their EX240 to trade for my RX240, I will be taking my loop apart and painting the EX240 while prepping the RX rad to ship back. I'll post some pictures when I get the chance in the next few days.


----------



## UserInterface

I have just got one of these cases and based on the info I found on the internet I thought my PSU would fit. I thought that I may have to dremel out the back plate as a worst case scenario. However there is no way that I could squeeze my PSU cables into that gap.. so now I need to sell that one and get another and I was looking at getting a Seasonic X-400. From what I know the PSU's that are 160mm long should fit, but does that leave room for modular cables or am I still going to have trouble?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> That's a shame. You think that's a defective unit or is it loud naturally? The main reason I bought my Seasonic was that the fan doesn't spin up and if it does, it is super quiet.
> Good news for my rig! A fellow OCN member has sent in their EX240 to trade for my RX240, I will be taking my loop apart and painting the EX240 while prepping the RX rad to ship back. I'll post some pictures when I get the chance in the next few days.


I'm not sure, but I'm really disappointed. I have spent _so_ many hours on different days tweaking different fans, trying different coolers (long walk to get yet another cooler today) just to realize it was my power supply =/ I think I will just try one with a large fan next, like try to fit a Rosewill Fortress 450Watt 80+ platinum or else something modular. I'd love a Seasonic X modular, but it's rather expensive at the moment.


----------



## orl2222

I just ordered my case, and also ordered a Roswell 630 green power. I've used this power supply in other builds and is dead silent. 80 plus bronze, it does have short cables, and is pretty small dimensions,5.91" x 3.39" x 5.51" and does have mess around the wires. I was going to order the Silverstone as well, but seeing that it was non mesh made me think twice, Any how, I'm buying the pieces, and will get the Asrock board and 3570 combo deal at Microcenter.


----------



## TheV

*ADD ME*
Build: Chubby




The parts have finally started coming in, just waiting on the CPU now


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I'm not sure, but I'm really disappointed. I have spent _so_ many hours on different days tweaking different fans, trying different coolers (long walk to get yet another cooler today) just to realize it was my power supply =/ I think I will just try one with a large fan next, like try to fit a Rosewill Fortress 450Watt 80+ platinum or else something modular. I'd love a Seasonic X modular, but it's rather expensive at the moment.


It does run a lot more expensive, but it's worth every bit. Always look up the real reviews for the psu, places like jonnyguru show the power ratings at different loads and temps, while also showing fan volume at different loads/temps. It's always nice to know what you're getting so you don't go back and forth with different products.


----------



## nerdalertdk

Here's my new "mobile" gaming rig, not much room for wire management, but when the graphic card comes in it's all hidden









First attempt on wire management


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UserInterface*
> 
> I have just got one of these cases and based on the info I found on the internet I thought my PSU would fit. I thought that I may have to dremel out the back plate as a worst case scenario. However there is no way that I could squeeze my PSU cables into that gap.. so now I need to sell that one and get another and I was looking at getting a Seasonic X-400. From what I know the PSU's that are 160mm long should fit, but does that leave room for modular cables or am I still going to have trouble?


Your good to go with a 160mm PSU, since my Corsair AX 850W Gold fully modular, also 160mm, fits just fine!


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Some people don't like the position of the power plugs on the reference GTX 670 but in the Prodigy it made the cable management easier for me. What I did not realize when reading reviews about the EVGA GTX 670 is that the cooler is not black and white but black and a very light silver. It is still a good match for the Prodigy in arctic white.


----------



## CattleCorn

Nice!!!!


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> Some people don't like the position of the power plugs on the reference GTX 670 but in the Prodigy it made the cable management easier for me. What I did not realize when reading reviews about the EVGA GTX 670 is that the cooler is not black and white but black and a very light silver. It is still a good match for the Prodigy in arctic white.


Very Nice


----------



## KaiotEch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> Some people don't like the position of the power plugs on the reference GTX 670 but in the Prodigy it made the cable management easier for me. What I did not realize when reading reviews about the EVGA GTX 670 is that the cooler is not black and white but black and a very light silver. It is still a good match for the Prodigy in arctic white.


Need!


----------



## mattchid

Question for builders like the two on this page with long video cards. Does a card this long block the upper hard drive cage no matter what? Do we know the length limit to keep the hard drive cage in place?

Lizard-Brain, you have your heatsink fans out of the normal configuration, how are your temps? Do you have an overclock? I assume a third fan wouldn't fit between the heatsink and the optical bay?


----------



## Lizard-Brain

The HDD cages and the stock fans were the first that flew right out of the case when I started working on it. So can't give you a definite answer.

Yes, the CPU fans are slightly out of the normal configuration. Instead of 2x push I went for push on center and the rear case fan pulls. Another CPU fan towards the ODD bay would not fit. However the Spectre Pro 230 in the front is pushing pretty well and the GPU is only adding some minor heat dissipating through the SLI connector. I am wondering if an additional case fan in the top would help dissipate that portion. Right now the rear case fan most likely pulls any heat from the SLI connector through the CPU cooler out of the case.

Anyway my core i5-2500K is overclocked to 4.7 GHz @ 1.416 - 1.432 V. This passes 24 h Prime95 and hours of Civilization V which I found to be a very good test for medium loads. It's important to test stability for medium loads because finding the right voltage for full load is just one thing.

Idle temperatures are around 35°C and maximum load temperatures under the Prime95 Blend Stress Test are fluctuating between 70°C and 75°C depending on which test is being performed. Playing Civilization V results in about 55°C.


----------



## motokill36

First Front panel Made











Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL

Any Idear on were i can get BitFenix Bag ?


----------



## longroadtrip

It is really easy to remove from the original front panel. It is just held on with adhesive....


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> It is really easy to remove from the original front panel. It is just held on with adhesive....


Thanks will have a go


----------



## Zero383

I made my own badge lol. Bitfenix told me they don't sell them separately but they sent me a hi-res image of their logo. I just printed it out on heavy duty paper, cut it out using a knife and put double-sided tape on it.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Quoted text
> 
> 
> 
> I made my own badge lol. Bitfenix told me they don't sell them separately but they sent me a hi-res image of their logo. I just printed it out on heavy duty paper, cut it out using a knife and put double-sided tape on it.


So very neat! Great job on cable organization. I have a hard time fitting all the cables neatly with normal PSUs (non-modular) - everything just barely fits.

Which cooling system are you using?


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> I made my own badge lol. Bitfenix told me they don't sell them separately but they sent me a hi-res image of their logo. I just printed it out on heavy duty paper, cut it out using a knife and put double-sided tape on it.


Very nice, I bet the other side looks a little messier because thats where you hid all the cables, isnt it?









I used the same waterblock for mine









EDIT: and the same mobo and RAM...


----------



## UserInterface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Your good to go with a 160mm PSU, since my Corsair AX 850W Gold fully modular, also 160mm, fits just fine!


Really?
I finally found out that my current one was a OCZ-ZT650W and was 175mm.
I would have thought that right now mine sticks out by more then 15mm at the back (more like 40mm).

Did you have to do anything tricky to get it in or does it matter where they decide to place the sockets for the cables?


----------



## welshmouse

I'm expecting my case to FINALLY arrive early next week. I'm just going to get a h100 cause after all the waiting, i don't want to wait even longer to sort out a water loop.

I'm thinking about mounting the fans externally, pulling air into the case through the h100 rad, with 3 120mm exhausts inside. thoughts?

I know this is negative pressure, but since I'm getting all corsair fans, I kinda want them pointed so you can see the colored rings (lame, i know..)
Anyone come up with a simple way of hiding the gap around the top fans when mounted externally?..


----------



## Kokin

Looks like the defective cracked case handle brackets have finally given up on me. The hooks of one side gave in and broke off due to the weight and my case leaned to one side and fell two feet off to a hard floor. The result is that my floor has a big gash from a corner of the case and the case itself is not straight anymore (slightly parallelogram). It was scary hearing a huge thud and seeing my rig on the floor. Not sure if any components are damaged but there was a slight leak because of the fall and I'm letting them dry off.

The good news is that aside from from the feet not being usable, the case seems to be ok except for the shape deformation and one of the corners of the removable front panel lost its silver paint.

I don't really know how to take this in but I'm a bit disappointed that the defective part was the cause of this. I'm glad the case is sturdy enough to not break, but I'm hoping my components are fine. It's a lot easier to replace a case then replace my other parts. I'll be contacting xbournex and NCIX about this since I have not gotten replacement case handles and now this misfortune has happened. Pictures to come if and when my rig is up.


----------



## xbournex

Did you contact NCIX for the replacement handles?


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> So very neat! Great job on cable organization. I have a hard time fitting all the cables neatly with normal PSUs (non-modular) - everything just barely fits.
> Which cooling system are you using?


Thanks! Most of the cable slack is tucked away on the other side of the PSU. The two main cables are tied down using cable clips.



Cooling is a custom watercooling loop. Click on the build log link in my signature for all the parts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alfaa*
> 
> Very nice, I bet the other side looks a little messier because thats where you hid all the cables, isnt it?


Yea kinda


----------



## nerdalertdk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> I'm expecting my case to FINALLY arrive early next week. I'm just going to get a h100 cause after all the waiting, i don't want to wait even longer to sort out a water loop.
> I'm thinking about mounting the fans externally, pulling air into the case through the h100 rad, with 3 120mm exhausts inside. thoughts?
> I know this is negative pressure, but since I'm getting all corsair fans, I kinda want them pointed so you can see the colored rings (lame, i know..)
> Anyone come up with a simple way of hiding the gap around the top fans when mounted externally?..


Hi, I have my h100 on the inside at the top, then i have 2 x fans under the h100 and one 140mm fan in the front, there is plenty of airflow, I'm trying to have as few fans as possible to reduce noise


----------



## motokill36

Thanks ill email them and see if there send me a Pic .

Your Build looks Great
Very Clean


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Did you contact NCIX for the replacement handles?


Yes sir, I contacted them the same day I PM'ed you about my case. They replied shortly after asking for my address and I haven't had any messages back from them since. I will try contacting them later today and see what's the status on the replacements.

On other news, the rig is back up and I took the opportunity to do a few changes. I disassembled the whole rig since some parts were wet.

switched RX240 with an EX240 + top-mounted it
reversed front panel, so fan controller could be mounted at the bottom + 3-HDD cage on top of that
This case is really wonderful in its versatility, but I do agree with others saying that it would be much nicer if it was one inch larger at the top and at the sides. It was a pain to route the watercooling stuff once I top-mounted the rad and added the 3-HDD cage, it meant I could only use half the space previously.


----------



## phillyd

I had an email to them get lost for three weeks. I will never buy from them


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UserInterface*
> 
> Really?
> I finally found out that my current one was a OCZ-ZT650W and was 175mm.
> I would have thought that right now mine sticks out by more then 15mm at the back (more like 40mm).
> Did you have to do anything tricky to get it in or does it matter where they decide to place the sockets for the cables?


You will need to get a PSU no bigger the 160mm.

Yours would stick out that much because you would only have 5mm for the cabling which is not enough.

Like I said, mine is 160mm, which then leaves me 20mm (2 cm) for the modular cable connections and the PSU sits perfectly inside the cage without protruding from the back.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> You will need to get a PSU no bigger the 160mm.
> Yours would stick out that much because you would only have 5mm for the cabling which is not enough.
> Like I said, mine is 160mm, which then leaves me 20mm (2 cm) for the modular cable connections and the PSU sits perfectly inside the cage without protruding from the back.


I'm using a temporary Corsair 400-Watt PSU at the moment, and it's non-modular and is only 5.5" deep (~140mm). I had a very hard time fitting it in! Could be the long stiff cables, but it *barely* fits. I'm not sure how people are getting 160mm PSUs in







Granted, most of the cables are folded in, as I'm using some sleeved extensions.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I'm using a temporary Corsair 400-Watt PSU at the moment, and it's non-modular and is only 5.5" deep (~140mm). I had a very hard time fitting it in! Could be the long stiff cables, but it *barely* fits. I'm not sure how people are getting 160mm PSUs in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, most of the cables are folded in, as I'm using some sleeved extensions.


Going fully modular helps!


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I'm using a temporary Corsair 400-Watt PSU at the moment, and it's non-modular and is only 5.5" deep (~140mm). I had a very hard time fitting it in! Could be the long stiff cables, but it *barely* fits. I'm not sure how people are getting 160mm PSUs in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, most of the cables are folded in, as I'm using some sleeved extensions.


Prerouting and not having any cables between the cage and the PSU helps. Unused cables on the side of the case. the shorter the path (No loops), the better.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yeah, I made my job more difficult by hiding *all* the cables inside the PSU box and only going with extensions outward. For example I have 2 combined SATA data + power extensions. So nothing to route in my case - everything just neatly folded into the PSU enclosure. I blame my modded window for my OCD with cable hiding!!

Xbournex, will we ever see the front panel from the black version of this case available separately? I would _love_ to get one for my white case for enhanced ventilation.


----------



## CattleCorn

I ordered my Prodigy (black) today! I think I'm going to go with the Asrock Z77e-ITX with my existing 2500k. Can anyone recommend some memory (brand, mhz) for this setup? Thanks!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Samsung ultra low profile 30nm RAM (8GB in 2x4GB 1600MHz sticks) - overclocks like a beast, no heatspraders, so it's cool and doesn't interfere with anything. And it matches the ASRock board exactly, as an extra bonus.


----------



## sockpirate

can anyone with the ASUS ITX board upload a picture of the chassis intrusion jumper? I accidentally bumped it off when i was putting my new GPU on and now i get a chassis intrusion error, system halted error.

I cant get passed the chassis intrusion halt now.

I have the cap in the correct position, I THINK. But if anyone can get me a picture of it i would appreciate it.


----------



## Kokin

I highly recommend those sticks as well. They are actually lower than the top of the clips so it almost looks like you have nothing there at all. It's very nice for large heatsinks and they can easily get 2000-2133mhz with CAS 9 or 10 timings at around 1.5v.


----------



## tamas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Yes sir, I contacted them the same day I PM'ed you about my case. They replied shortly after asking for my address and I haven't had any messages back from them since. I will try contacting them later today and see what's the status on the replacements.
> On other news, the rig is back up and I took the opportunity to do a few changes. I disassembled the whole rig since some parts were wet.
> 
> switched RX240 with an EX240 + top-mounted it
> reversed front panel, so fan controller could be mounted at the bottom + 3-HDD cage on top of that
> This case is really wonderful in its versatility, but I do agree with others saying that it would be much nicer if it was one inch larger at the top and at the sides. It was a pain to route the watercooling stuff once I top-mounted the rad and added the 3-HDD cage, it meant I could only use half the space previously.


Good to see my rad being put to good use.







Pictures?


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> can anyone with the ASUS ITX board upload a picture of the chassis intrusion jumper? I accidentally bumped it off when i was putting my new GPU on and now i get a chassis intrusion error, system halted error.
> I cant get passed the chassis intrusion halt now.
> I have the cap in the correct position, I THINK. But if anyone can get me a picture of it i would appreciate it.




is this correct? I took out my cmos battery and uplugeed everything and gonna try and power on.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tamas*
> 
> Good to see my rad being put to good use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures?


I'll upload them later tonight when I get home! I was more worried about my components than uploading pictures at the time.







I also added a coat of paint to the RX and sanded it so it looks and feels very nice. I will probably ship the RX tomorrow morning, but you will know via PM.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> is this correct? I took out my cmos battery and uplugeed everything and gonna try and power on.


Newegg has some great 360-shots on most of their (newer) products







Looks like you're all set.


----------



## CattleCorn

ElevenEleven and Kokin: Thanks and +Rep.


----------



## CattleCorn

Note: performance-pcs had the black Prodigy in stock as of this morning. I called to confirm it was in stock and then ordered it this morning. I just got my shipping notice 2 minutes ago.


----------



## shedralisk

Are there any online stores that offer free shipping? The cheapest out to Oregon was $24...


----------



## callsignapollo

Does anyone know exactly which fans are in the case?

I would like to buy a few more for mine (one more front, one top), as I am planning to fill it with drives soon.

I have a few candidates:

BitFenix Spectre Black 120mm PWM Non-LED Fan

BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm Black Fan

BitFenix Spectre Pro Black 120mm PWM Non-LED Fan


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *callsignapollo*
> 
> Does anyone know exactly which fans are in the case?
> I would like to buy a few more for mine (one more front, one top), as I am planning to fill it with drives soon.
> I have a few candidates:
> BitFenix Spectre Black 120mm PWM Non-LED Fan
> BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm Black Fan
> BitFenix Spectre Pro Black 120mm PWM Non-LED Fan


Its the first one you linked:

BitFenix Spectre Black 120mm PWM Non-LED Fan

Keep in mind that they blow close to 0 air even at full speed.

They _are_ silent, though.


----------



## UserInterface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> You will need to get a PSU no bigger the 160mm.
> Yours would stick out that much because you would only have 5mm for the cabling which is not enough.
> Like I said, mine is 160mm, which then leaves me 20mm (2 cm) for the modular cable connections and the PSU sits perfectly inside the cage without protruding from the back.


OK, I'll grab one and see how I go.
Shame to waste my OCZ-ZT650W.
I was sure I read somewhere that it would fit before I bought the case but I swear even if i dremel the back plate out there would be no chance of it fitting.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alfaa*
> 
> Its the first one you linked:
> BitFenix Spectre Black 120mm PWM Non-LED Fan
> Keep in mind that they blow close to 0 air even at full speed.
> They _are_ silent, though.


Uh no wait wait wait!

Those are bit fenix spectres black. Non pro, not pwm.

If you need a link lemme know.


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Uh no wait wait wait!
> Those are bit fenix spectres black. Non pro, not pwm.
> If you need a link lemme know.


Woops!









Good catch, I completely forgot about the PWM. However, picking up PWM fans isn't a bad idea


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alfaa*
> 
> Woops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch, I completely forgot about the PWM. However, picking up PWM fans isn't a bad idea


Yeah but the extra cost + the fact that many things can't use PWM fans (the reason I'll be switching to corsair link if I get the cash) not really worth while IMO. I whole heartedly agree PWM is better.


----------



## TheV

I've mounted my SSD to the floor of my chassis as follows:

The SATA data cable is a bit of a tight fit, but it is doable.
I can't test the SATA power cable yet because the plugs on my PSU cables are all in the middle of the cable as follows:









I'm looking to get some replacement cables from be quiet! and/or some Molex to SATA adapters to be able to power the SSD where it is.

Does anyone here have a drive mounted on the floor that can comment?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> I've mounted my SSD to the floor of my chassis as follows:
> 
> The SATA data cable is a bit of a tight fit, but it is doable.
> I can't test the SATA power cable yet because the plugs on my PSU cables are all in the middle of the cable as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to get some replacement cables from be quiet! and/or some Molex to SATA adapters to be able to power the SSD where it is.
> Does anyone here have a drive mounted on the floor that can comment?


I've been in a similar scenario, what made you choose that placement is that I'm wondering.


----------



## xbournex




----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*


Now that is something special! +1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I've been in a similar scenario, what made you choose that placement is that I'm wondering.


I have no specific restriction requiring the placement there, I was just thinking:
Didn't want to use the side panel mounts.
Didn't want to use the HDD trays (planning 5 drives)
There is space (and mounting holes) on the floor, so why not









I'll try pick up a Molex to SATA power adapter today and will post back with the results


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*


DO WANT!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*


----------



## johnko1

I like the yellow one








I hope is will be yellow inside too!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> I've mounted my SSD to the floor of my chassis as follows:
> 
> The SATA data cable is a bit of a tight fit, but it is doable.
> I can't test the SATA power cable yet because the plugs on my PSU cables are all in the middle of the cable as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to get some replacement cables from be quiet! and/or some Molex to SATA adapters to be able to power the SSD where it is.
> Does anyone here have a drive mounted on the floor that can comment?


This is what I use now, and they work great. I have 2 for my 2 drives:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10226&cs_id=1022605&p_id=5182&seq=1&format=2

SATA + Data cable (split) that gets powered by a molex adapter.










It's completely flat where it plugs into your drive.


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> This is what I use now, and they work great. I have 2 for my 2 drives:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10226&cs_id=1022605&p_id=5182&seq=1&format=2
> SATA + Data cable (split) that gets powered by a molex adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's completely flat where it plugs into your drive.


Ah perfect! +1 to you sir. I will definitely be ordering a couple of these


----------



## N10248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> I've mounted my SSD to the floor of my chassis as follows:
> 
> The SATA data cable is a bit of a tight fit, but it is doable.
> I can't test the SATA power cable yet because the plugs on my PSU cables are all in the middle of the cable as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to get some replacement cables from be quiet! and/or some Molex to SATA adapters to be able to power the SSD where it is.
> Does anyone here have a drive mounted on the floor that can comment?


I had the same problem with my OCZ PSu and intel SSD.

The solution was to use slightly longer screws and use 4 of the rubber circle bits from the drive sleds as feet.

You can see what i mean in my youtube video at 1:23...


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N10248*
> 
> I had the same problem with my OCZ PSu and intel SSD.
> The solution was to use slightly longer screws and use 4 of the rubber circle bits from the drive sleds as feet.
> You can see what i mean in my youtube video at 1:23...


I was also considering that some kind of feet as a solution. I'm using the extra thumbscrews that came with the case, so they should be long enough for this kind of mounting.
Thanks for the tip


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*


ARGGGHH I WOULD'VE BOUGHT THE ORANGE ONE IN A HEARTBEAT CURSE YOOUUUUUU!!!!


----------



## phillyd

My prodigy build has a new color scheme


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*


Wow Great Colours Colour
Orange / Or Honda RED would be Great LOL


----------



## motokill36

White Front











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## phillyd

Needs to be a grey/black/white version


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> I've mounted my SSD to the floor of my chassis as follows:
> 
> The SATA data cable is a bit of a tight fit, but it is doable.
> I can't test the SATA power cable yet because the plugs on my PSU cables are all in the middle of the cable as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to get some replacement cables from be quiet! and/or some Molex to SATA adapters to be able to power the SSD where it is.
> Does anyone here have a drive mounted on the floor that can comment?


Simple: Cut (very carefully) the cable right where it comes out of the connector. The only thing you need to avoid is short circuts so make sure there aren't any stray copper strands or anything touching. For that, I put a piece of electrical tape over the connector so the case can't short it either.


----------



## N10248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Needs to be a grey/black/white version


Yep, do a "Mac Pro" grey and i'll buy another one.


----------



## phillyd

I want like a dark charcoal grey


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> White Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I'd still like a fan controller on the front but that looks awesome!


----------



## motokill36

Thanks









Need to get a CNC Version Done as Hole cut was Not that great


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get a CNC Version Done as Hole cut was Not that great


Hello.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Hello.


Are you the CNC Man SNIPE


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Are you the CNC Man SNIPE


Im A cnc man.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Those red and orange case colors are very cool - I liked them since I saw all the colors on Computex (was that it?) photos from a while ago.

I would absolutely love this color - kind of a vintage Vespa feel to it:









(original source)


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alfaa*
> 
> Simple: Cut (very carefully) the cable right where it comes out of the connector. The only thing you need to avoid is short circuts so make sure there aren't any stray copper strands or anything touching. For that, I put a piece of electrical tape over the connector so the case can't short it either.


I'm not inclined to cut the cable considering I will be sacrificing 2 Molex connectors if I do that.

I've tested the Molex to SATA adapter that I picked up today:








It fits quite well actually. The data cable is as tighter fit. I might still consider raising it 1mm with some washers.


----------



## motokill36

ok if your not all board yet
with soft touch Black Foam front











Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bigkahuna360

No Blue Prodigy's?







Btw where can I buy one? Everyone says they're OOS....


----------



## Kokin

Here is the process of switching from a front-mounted RX240 to a top-mounted EX240. My thanks goes to tamas for sending his EX240 to me before I sent my RX240 to him.

*Some comparison shots:*





*Process:*











*Before & After:*
Right side:



Left side:


----------



## Kokin

Oh and here is when the case fell before I did those mods:


----------



## xbournex

NCIX has told me replacement handles will arrive today/tomorrow and will ship the same day they arrive.
They had to ship them down from Vancouver to LA.


----------



## Kokin

Here is the front-panel reversal. In case anyone is wondering, I used a 9/64 drill bit with a power drill to get the rivets out and I just used four of the #6-32 screws included with the Prodigy along with some #6-32 nuts. Only the sides had screws, the 6 holes at the front were omitted later (despite the last photo being one of the front ones).










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> NCIX has told me replacement handles will arrive today/tomorrow and will ship the same day they arrive.
> They had to ship them down from Vancouver to LA.


Thanks for the update, I got an email from them saying that my replacement handles were shipped and it looks like I will be getting them tomorrow.


----------



## welshmouse

well, the prodigy has been delayed AGAIN here in NZ. I'm just canceling my order. this has gotten ridiculous. I ordered before the case was even released, and every time the day comes I end up having to call the store to find out its not arriving.
Guess I wont be joining this club after all.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> well, the prodigy has been delayed AGAIN here in NZ. I'm just canceling my order. this has gotten ridiculous. I ordered before the case was even released, and every time the day comes I end up having to call the store to find out its not arriving.
> Guess I wont be joining this club after all.


Which store? Newegg and NCIX have been getting pretty frequent stock of it.


----------



## theonedub

Mine will be here tomorrow- still haven't been able to source my mITX motherboard though


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Mine will be here tomorrow- still haven't been able to source my mITX motherboard though


Which mITX are you looking at, and where?


----------



## theonedub

Trying to get my hands on the Asrock Z77E-ITX, but I am pinching pennies and want to get it @ Amazon with free shipping and no sales tax







Says shipping in 3-5wks.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Trying to get my hands on the Asrock Z77E-ITX, but I am pinching pennies and want to get it @ Amazon with free shipping and no sales tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says shipping in 3-5wks.


How can I be of help? (penny pinching master)

I got mine at canada comps for 79.99, 0 shipping


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Which store? Newegg and NCIX have been getting pretty frequent stock of it.


I'm in New Zealand. whomever is supplying the store here just keeps pushing back the date (its not the fault of the store here, its whoever is sending them the stock)
I've waited too long, I'm going to give up on the mini build. Shame I've already wasted money on a new motherboard...


----------



## theonedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> How can I be of help? (penny pinching master)
> I got mine at canada comps for 79.99, 0 shipping


If you have the time and are willing, run the numbers and let me know what my shipped US$ amount would be if you were to pick one up and send it down here to California.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> If you have the time and are willing, run the numbers and let me know what my shipped US$ amount would be if you were to pick one up and send it down here to California.


The shipping for it would kill the advantage of the 10 bucks saved. Across the border shipping for something with measurable weight, forget about it.


----------



## theonedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> The shipping for it would kill the advantage of the 10 bucks saved. Across the border shipping for something with measurable weight, forget about it.


Maybe we aren't talking about the same board, the Z77E-ITX is $149.99 here. I've shipped up North a handful of times and while expensive, its not so much that it would eat up the $70 savings- unless its that much different going from CAN to the US.


----------



## CattleCorn

Just a note to say I have started my build log, in case you want to check it out. Thanks!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1300763/build-log-cattleprod-black-on-black-watercooled-bitfenix-prodigy-gaming-build


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Maybe we aren't talking about the same board, the Z77E-ITX is $149.99 here. I've shipped up North a handful of times and while expensive, its not so much that it would eat up the $70 savings- unless its that much different going from CAN to the US.


I was referring to the case, and its standard price. Check out my build log mate its an entire prodigy build, can do most games well enough at under 300 bucks.


----------



## theonedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I was referring to the case, and its standard price. Check out my build log mate its an entire prodigy build, can do most games well enough at under 300 bucks.


Thats a nice little PC. Good work.

I am looking to keep the same horsepower as my main PC but in a smaller footprint- that way I have more than enough desk space for multiple PCs. I'm always having to sell off my secondary builds because I run out of reasonable space. With the Z77E-ITX all the other parts of my PC should work in the Prodigy and it will look like my Z68 Extreme7 just shrunk a little


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Thats a nice little PC. Good work.
> I am looking to keep the same horsepower as my main PC but in a smaller footprint- that way I have more than enough desk space for multiple PCs. I'm always having to sell off my secondary builds because I run out of reasonable space. With the Z77E-ITX all the other parts of my PC should work in the Prodigy and it will look like my Z68 Extreme7 just shrunk a little


you wanna use a 2600k? how come ya need a Z77 board? (or going for a ib chip?)


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> you wanna use a 2600k? how come ya need a Z77 board? (or going for a ib chip?)


If I understand it correctly, he needs that Z77 board since there are no known P67/Z68 mitx boards. Wouldn't make sense to get a Prodigy without a mitx board.


----------



## borandi

I reviewed a Zotac Z68 ITX, so there are some.


----------



## ElevenEleven

The Zotac board is more expensive as Z68 than the ASRock one as Z77. Plus ASRock is a solid company. Easy choice there, imo. And if you utilize Lucid Virtu MVP, which I have been after seeing great results with my 7970 in terms of reduced heat and noise, Z77 is the way to go (especially for a small case like the Prodigy) for a free performance boost. Z68 only has a full licence on the most generic version of Lucid Virtu.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> I reviewed a Zotac Z68 ITX, so there are some.


It seems like I never knew about this board, but then again I would prefer Asrock or Asus over Zotac.


----------



## theonedub

Exactly. I'm not paying more for a board that is older, uglier, and from a less reputable manufacturer. I did consider AsRock's more inexpensive boards, but in the end I want the board to be as similar as possible to my Extreme7.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Exactly. I'm not paying more for a board that is older, uglier, and from a less reputable manufacturer. I did consider AsRock's more inexpensive boards, but in the end I want the board to be as similar as possible to my Extreme7.


I can only recommending finding someone who wants a 3570K from Microcenter and doesn't need the board so you can get it for $100. I decided to sell my 2550K and Asrock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 for pretty cheap so I could just get the 3570K and Z77e combo from Microcenter in Santa Clara.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> If I understand it correctly, he needs that Z77 board since there are no known P67/Z68 mitx boards. Wouldn't make sense to get a Prodigy without a mitx board.


Mine's an h67, whats wrong with that?

Edit: It should be added this is my first intel build.


----------



## CattleCorn

This is my first time hearing of this Lucid Virtu product. So it comes with the ASRock Z77 ITX board? If so, I'm anxious to try it out once my board arrives.

http://blog.laptopmag.com/origin-provides-gamers-with-a-free-boost-to-their-fps-courtesy-of-virtu-mvp


----------



## ElevenEleven

It's for any Z77 motherboards (for the full MVP version with Hyperformance and Virtual Sync):

http://www.lucidlogix.com/product-virtu1.html

Z68 is only licensed for the basic version, whereas Z77 can use the full MVP version without licence expiration. I still use it on my family member's computer with Z68 motherboard to reduce GPU load a bit for quieter fan.

Some info:

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=898&Itemid=69&limit=1&limitstart=15

It's not necessarily a noticeable boost for all graphics cards, but I noticed a good boost for my 7970, in Heaven Benchmark, in some games. It runs cooler with Virtu enabled too, because the discrete GPU doesn't have to do as much work in generating frames.


----------



## ElevenEleven

For those of us with ASRock Z77E-ITX motherboards, I wanted to share a heatsink that actually fits, since our selection is so limited (I was recommended a Noctua small heatsink with 92mm fans, but decided to stick with this one for now):

Zalman CNPS9900 MAX, comes with a red or blue LED fan:
http://www.zalman.com/eng/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=416










It JUST fits on the oddly positioned CPU socket, albeit sideways, but because it is so narrow, including the fan, it blows air toward the right-hand side and is off-center, so the front-to-back airflow can pick up warm air and carry it out of the case. It in fact dips slightly into the BitFenix Spectre Pro 140mm fan I have attached for rear exhaust, but it's 2-3mm away from the fins, so nothing interferes. I am actually using it with a Noctua low-noise adapter, so it's completely inaudible (~750RPM vs. the usual 900RPM+ for this fan without the adapter), albeit keeping my i7 3770 temperatures at 36-40C, load up to 55-60C in games, but if I remove the adapter, the fan cools really well. I'm perfectly okay with those processor temps for every day use where I prefer silent operation.

Won't interfere with tall RAM heatspreaders, if you have those.

Anyway, the heatsink looks beautiful! It's full copper, nickel-plated to look black. Please excuse the mess of cables - still awaiting my final power supply.







Installation is actually a breeze. Forget the bracket under the motherboard - just use those plastic black square things with holes, insert screw-mounts into them. Insert those into the motherboard heatsink screw holes, and hold them in place with your fingers as you flip the motherboard face-up. Gently slide onto a table and mount the heatsink on top. Use LGA 1155 screws to attach the heatsink, et Voila!


----------



## motokill36

Are you Over Clocking This chip

Looks cool


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Are you Over Clocking This chip
> Looks cool


I have a 4.3GHz profile and a 4.4GHz profile, but at the moment no, because there's zero difference for my purpose. If I overclocked, I'd not be using the low-noise adapter and let the fan run at normal speeds. Overclocked to 4.3GHz on top 2 cores, it ran to about 70C in games with such low fan RPM, which is okay, but I'm not a fan of such high temps.


----------



## sockpirate

Goodies came in today!



EDIT: Thoughts on the ASrock board http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157312 ?


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*


That Zalman is pretty much art. Looks amazing in your case dude.









The positive comments I'm reading are making me want to fire up Virtu MVP tonight. Still torn on if I care about the extra CPU heat or GPU heat more.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Considering that it doesn't really give extra CPU heat to speak of, the choice is easy







I mean if your GPU is sitting at close to 70C and your CPU is at like 55C, what would you rather subtract 1-2C from?

P.S.: concerning Hyperformance: I'm not noticing as much difference with it on with my GTX 670 as I do with HD 7970, but I need to test more and compare them in the same scenarios.

----
Another nifty thing: IKEA DIODER color-changing strips. I have 3 sets and decided to put one into the case (fixed 1 strip to the roof, near the right-side door). This is with clear plexiglass, but I'm probably switching it back to dark tinted, which made everything look filtered and neater

(Some white LED light polution from the front 230mm Spectre Pro fan)

White light:


Red light:


Blue light:


It can do other colors too with a turn of a dial.


----------



## motokill36

Has any one had problem with side Audio Jack's









Mine Don't work .
You have to pull Head phone plug half out and then you only get one Head phone working ?


----------



## theonedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I can only recommending finding someone who wants a 3570K from Microcenter and doesn't need the board so you can get it for $100. I decided to sell my 2550K and Asrock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 for pretty cheap so I could just get the 3570K and Z77e combo from Microcenter in Santa Clara.


Im a few hours from the Bay Area and would have made the trip but that Microcenter is now closed (lease issues).


----------



## NinjaTurtleSoup

After waiting 2 weeks for replacement handles for the prodigy, the handles that came today were also broken. I cant believe it. My side panels are also misaligned as well and move around when touched. I'm returning this case for a refund. That's the last time i buy something from bitfenix.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaTurtleSoup*
> 
> After waiting 2 weeks for replacement handles for the prodigy, the handles that came today were also broken. I cant believe it. My side panels are also misaligned as well and move around when touched. I'm returning this case for a refund. That's the last time i buy something from bitfenix.


Send in an email with the packaging of the handles. I'll get it looked after.


----------



## NinjaTurtleSoup

its not just the handles xbournex. both of my side panels are misaligned and move around when touched.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaTurtleSoup*
> 
> its not just the handles xbournex. both of my side panels are misaligned and move around when touched.


Sounds like it should be the last time you buy something from that vendor? My Prodigy has no such issues - they seem to be caused by improper shipping and handling.


----------



## NinjaTurtleSoup

well not exactly, my case came defective from the factory. I am not the only person with this problem, you can find other users on this forum who have messed up paint, misaligned panels and defective top and bottom handles. I am one of the unlucky ones i guess.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaTurtleSoup*
> 
> well not exactly, my case came defective from the factory. I am not the only person with this problem, you can find other users on this forum who have messed up paint, misaligned panels and defective top and bottom handles. I am one of the unlucky ones i guess.


All of them seemed to come from NCIX... sketchy.

EDIT: NZXT is not a case reseller. (Im tired.)


----------



## NinjaTurtleSoup

yea i did purchase this case from NCIX and it will be my last. I had no choice really since newegg was sold out.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaTurtleSoup*
> 
> yea i did purchase this case from NCIX and it will be my last. I had no choice really since newegg was sold out.


If I knew your location I might be able to give you other options.


----------



## MightyMission

Add me please!
I love the little setup.even though both my upper and lower handles plastic at the screw points are also broken...
Shame because it's a well thought it case,maybe the packaging could be better thought out too :/


----------



## phillyd

I have heard a lot of bad reports from NCIX as of late


----------



## Kokin

My replacement handles came in today and they were in superb condition. I can't give NCIX bad rep as they did provide decent customer service and delivered on broken parts as promised.

I wish it came a few days earlier so my fallen case isn't slightly skewed, but that is partially my fault for putting my case near the edge of a desk and expecting defective feet to hold up watercooled stuff.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> My replacement handles came in today and they were in superb condition. I can't give NCIX bad rep as they did provide decent customer service and delivered on broken parts as promised.
> 
> I wish it came a few days earlier so my fallen case isn't slightly skewed, but that is partially my fault for putting my case near the edge of a desk and expecting defective feet to hold up watercooled stuff.


You're being gracious. Did you tell NCIX the whole story or just that the feet were broken?


----------



## mcdogi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> For those of us with ASRock Z77E-ITX motherboards, I wanted to share a heatsink that actually fits, since our selection is so limited (I was recommended a Noctua small heatsink with 92mm fans, but decided to stick with this one for now):
> Zalman CNPS9900 MAX, comes with a red or blue LED fan:
> http://www.zalman.com/eng/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It JUST fits on the oddly positioned CPU socket, albeit sideways, but because it is so narrow, including the fan, it blows air toward the right-hand side and is off-center, so the front-to-back airflow can pick up warm air and carry it out of the case. It in fact dips slightly into the BitFenix Spectre Pro 140mm fan I have attached for rear exhaust, but it's 2-3mm away from the fins, so nothing interferes. I am actually using it with a Noctua low-noise adapter, so it's completely inaudible (~750RPM vs. the usual 900RPM+ for this fan without the adapter), albeit keeping my i7 3770 temperatures at 36-40C, load up to 55-60C in games, but if I remove the adapter, the fan cools really well. I'm perfectly okay with those processor temps for every day use where I prefer silent operation.
> Won't interfere with tall RAM heatspreaders, if you have those.
> Anyway, the heatsink looks beautiful! It's full copper, nickel-plated to look black. Please excuse the mess of cables - still awaiting my final power supply.
> 
> Installation is actually a breeze. Forget the bracket under the motherboard - just use those plastic black square things with holes, insert screw-mounts into them. Insert those into the motherboard heatsink screw holes, and hold them in place with your fingers as you flip the motherboard face-up. Gently slide onto a table and mount the heatsink on top. Use LGA 1155 screws to attach the heatsink, et Voila!


Your casing looks amazing, i love it, good work


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You're being gracious. Did you tell NCIX the whole story or just that the feet were broken?


I only said the feet we're broken, but they were going to send the replacements out already anyway. I can actually straighten it out by screwing in the side panels, so it's almost straight. It's really not worth the hassle trying to argue for a replacement case when mine works just fine, plus I already modded the front panel, so I'm sure that voids all warranty.


----------



## phillyd

I think Xbournex wouldnt have an issue but if you believe it isn't worth the hassle I see what you mean. Is it the panels or the frame?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I think Xbournex wouldnt have an issue but if you believe it isn't worth the hassle I see what you mean. Is it the panels or the frame?


It's the frame. Since one of the bottom back corners fell into the floor it made the bottom of the frame go forward. For the door panels, the top screw area is flush with the case frame, but the bottom needs to be screwed in so that the back frame is straight.

It hasn't ruined any functionality of the case and it's not a big deal for me. I'm just happy the case handles came in and are a lot more sturdy than the previous ones. This is gonna sound like BS, but if anything, it has made my case unique since it is now like the Leaning Tower of Pisa. (<-- lame, but it just made me laugh







)


----------



## mach9

Kokin your build should be called "IBM-5100" or "[John] Titor".

You should also replace bitfenix logo with this


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach9*
> 
> Kokin your build should be called "IBM-5100" or "[John] Titor".
> You should also replace bitfenix logo with this


Great idea!

I'll have to think of a way to fabricate that logo.


----------



## kebab

Got a 230 Spectre fan (non-pro) and a Cooler Master TX3


----------



## Mysticode

Was at the Penny Arcade Expo in Seattle this weekend, a TON of white Prodigy cases were on display for multiple game booths, very slick! Bitfenix must be so happy with this product!

Now to wait for the Bitfenix Ghost


----------



## errdayimhustln

I'm not an owner yet but I want to know if anyone has seen both colors in person and which one in your opinions is better?


----------



## ElevenEleven

I personally got the white one, because I love white cases and I'm bored with black electronics. I went with a silver FT02-W for that reason too. I've also modded a side window, and have color-changing LED lighting, which looks very good in a white interior. But I think the black one is beautiful as well - I've seen both. The black one has a mesh front, which helps with ventilation and can look quite good with a large LED fan. I would just go with whatever color that calls out to you more... or fits in with your room. I'd like to get a black mesh front separately for better ventilation, but I'd probably miss the complete white look (unless I can just spray-paint the the mesh panel white).


----------



## CattleCorn

I went with black, since everything else on my desk is black, and I've always wanted to do a blackout build. Mine came in today:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1300763/build-log-cattleprod-black-on-black-watercooled-bitfenix-prodigy-gaming-build

By the way, ADD ME! Thanks.


----------



## Kokin

I chose the black for the front panel vents, but I was also missing an all-black case since I went from an all-black Antec 902 to a silver Silverstone TJ07. The white version really stands out though.


----------



## sockpirate

Any ideas on where to Mount the EK pump top/xres 100 ?

Only putting the CPU under water, my 670 PE is on air. Is the Bottom where the HDD rack is the only option? I was thinking somehow i could mount to the inside of the front panel.

If its too hard to get a decent spot, i might just go with the swiftech pump/block combo.

EDIT: May be really easy for some of you guys, but im not much of a modder, due to lack of skill and lack of tools.


----------



## Michalius

Prodigy up on newegg!


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Prodigy up on newegg!


Not for long!


----------



## xbournex

A great meme that we found on the internet:


----------



## Noskcaj

I am planning on getting a Prodigy, should i get black or white?


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> I am planning on getting a Prodigy, should i get black or white?


The one you like the most








I would pick the white one,as all my previous cases are black and I want something different...


----------



## Kokin

So I'm thinking of externally mounting my EX240 on the top so I can do push/pull with less space constraints. My only problem is there is a metal piece (the one the top air filter hooks on to) that would block off the ports of my rad. What's a good way to cut parts of that piece off? I don't have any tools that can do a proper cut and I'm afraid that if I try to bend it out of the way, it will ruin the top panel. The only power tool I have is a drill and I was thinking of drilling small holes in close proximity and "popping" the metal off. Would that be a good idea?

If that isn't a good idea, would a rotary tool be a better idea? I would probably buy this rotary tool as it is highly regarded and is comparable to more expensive Dremels. This would also give way to allowing me to do a window mod in the future. There is also this jigsaw for the same price, would that be better than a rotary? I can't really afford to buy both right now, or would you guys recommend to just save up and buy both to make modding easier?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> A great meme that we found on the internet:


I can't seem to see it, unless that is to imply the availability of the Prodigy.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> So I'm thinking of externally mounting my EX240 on the top so I can do push/pull with less space constraints. My only problem is there is a metal piece (the one the top air filter hooks on to) that would block off the ports of my rad. What's a good way to cut parts of that piece off? I don't have any tools that can do a proper cut and I'm afraid that if I try to bend it out of the way, it will ruin the top panel. The only power tool I have is a drill and I was thinking of drilling small holes in close proximity and "popping" the metal off. Would that be a good idea?
> If that isn't a good idea, would a rotary tool be a better idea? I would probably buy this rotary tool as it is highly regarded and is comparable to more expensive Dremels. This would also give way to allowing me to do a window mod in the future. There is also this jigsaw for the same price, would that be better than a rotary? I can't really afford to buy both right now, or would you guys recommend to just save up and buy both to make modding easier?
> I can't seem to see it, unless that is to imply the availability of the Prodigy.


From Beans Build-log:

WARNING: GIGANTIC QUOTE WITH PICS!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrbean*
> 
> Thanx mr one, appreciate your feedback - you gotta tango with the Wife though - and she's a pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe...
> Next thing on the to-do list, before the new Nexxxos UT60 Rad will fit proper, is to make some reliefs for the top fill-ports...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little tab is just to big, and won't allow the rad to sit flush with the mounting-base....so out with the Dremel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here all cleaned up and filed/sanded...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and close-up....






If I had to choose a tool - I would go with the Rotary - It will do 85 % of all mods that require a powertool.

Your idea with drilling holes close to each other is also fine - Just drill and then nib along the "line" - However, you are gonna have to file that thing down for hours!

And to anyone that are bothered about mounting OUTSIDE the case - Having Radiator and Fans showing (In my case it is just the fans - But still, it breaks the overall aesthetic) I had Dwood make me a few customs things for the Fire Ant ..

Teaser:



Its basicly what we decided to call a "Fan box" - No company makes these for 2x120 mm fans (Koolance makes a few "boxes" but they are for odd fan sizes). Its a custom made cover which slides over the outside fans - I am mounting mine with some industrial modders double sided tape - But more about that later in my own build-log (Which have been quit for too long - Preparing for Fire Ant V2 / Molten Piledriver).


----------



## Kokin

Wow that "box" looks amazing, what would the cost of something like that be?

I was trying as hard as I could to avoid externally mounting the rad, but with the ports of my GPU block being so high up, it gets very difficult to mount the rad and fan without the fittings and tubing for the GPU block hitting the fan or the rad. Anyway, thanks for your helpful recommendations. +rep


----------



## sockpirate

Just getting a rough idea of how things are gonna go once i get my CPU block and tubing in.


----------



## bdenpaka

Here is my Prodigy, add me to the white crew!

Does anyone have a smart idea as far as modding the case so that I could fit a 3-slot GPU cooler into this case?
I wanted to use the Arctic Cooling kit for this 6990, but the Prodigy is not wide enough, and the very back lip will 'catch' the cooler and prevent it from sitting in the slot.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> 
> Here is my Prodigy, add me to the white crew!
> Does anyone have a smart idea as far as modding the case so that I could fit a 3-slot GPU cooler into this case?
> I wanted to use the Arctic Cooling kit for this 6990, but the Prodigy is not wide enough, and the very back lip will 'catch' the cooler and prevent it from sitting in the slot.


Wouldn't you have to cut out the back side of the case that bends at the end around the PCI-e slots? And then mod the left-side door too? Not much else you could do, I think, since the GPU position itself is rigid within the case due to many factors.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> 
> Here is my Prodigy, add me to the white crew!
> Does anyone have a smart idea as far as modding the case so that I could fit a 3-slot GPU cooler into this case?
> I wanted to use the Arctic Cooling kit for this 6990, but the Prodigy is not wide enough, and the very back lip will 'catch' the cooler and prevent it from sitting in the slot.










wicked.

I've never used one of those kits but will it really provide that big an advantage?


----------



## Michalius

Almost done with the zfz.Prodigy build, but a quick snapshot to add me to the official list.

Still waiting on a front case badge and an etched side window with the zfz logo on both. Parts list:

2500K
ASUS Z77-I Deluxe
Corsair AX650 w/ unisleeved cables (black)
Samsung 830 128GB
Corsair H60
Corsair SP 120 Quiet Edition
Corsair AF 120 Quiet Edition x3
EVGA GTX 670
NuForce uDAC 2 custom mounted in the rear (even got a USB B -> internal header cable!)


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wicked.
> I've never used one of those kits but will it really provide that big an advantage?


They most definitely do provide that big of an advantage. The only thing that I dislike is that I cannot fit a 3-slot cooler into the case. Because this 6990 gets extremely hot and super loud. But for any single card set-up, and if you can bare with a dual GPU card getting loud or warm, you can fit a ton of power into a small package.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> 
> Here is my Prodigy, add me to the white crew!
> Does anyone have a smart idea as far as modding the case so that I could fit a 3-slot GPU cooler into this case?
> I wanted to use the Arctic Cooling kit for this 6990, but the Prodigy is not wide enough, and the very back lip will 'catch' the cooler and prevent it from sitting in the slot.


If you -REALLY- want to do this I can only recommend you start a project with Dwood here on OCN - His prices are LOW and his work is absolutely perfect - Just take a look on his two "Shops" (Custom work and his Test Bench) and you will see that a ton of people here on OCN will vouch for him.

I contacted him with a few ideas for the Prodigy, and after 2 weeks he was cutting 4 custom things that makes the Fire Ant (My own Prodigy) REALLY stand out.

Myself, would start measuring - and when I say measure I mean you do it 10 times just to be sure - Find the exact dimensions on the Aftermarket cooler and how much extra room you need.

Then I would cut a square in the Sidepanel - Have Dwood make a "Fan Box" (Look at mine) and mount that on the side (Whichever way you prefer, I went for some angled pieces of aluminium on the inside of the box and then mount it with 3M industrial double sided tape (Every modder will vouch for this tape)). Heck, you can even have Dwood cut ANY (And I mean ANY!) symbol - letters or animal on it - Just supply him with the picture and he will cut it for you - Or engrave your builds name.

Take it even futher and put some coloured acrycil inside that box, along with 2-4 leds - Now it will light up in the acrylic color showing whatever you decided to have cut out. The possibilities are endless.

And since you only need a tiny bit of extra space for the aftermarket cooler, it would - in my eyes - NOT look out of place.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> 
> Here is my Prodigy, add me to the white crew!
> Does anyone have a smart idea as far as modding the case so that I could fit a 3-slot GPU cooler into this case?
> I wanted to use the Arctic Cooling kit for this 6990, but the Prodigy is not wide enough, and the very back lip will 'catch' the cooler and prevent it from sitting in the slot.


I wonder if you could move the motherboard over a bit, as close as you can to the other edge of the case, put in your own standoffs for the motherboard to screw into, and then cut out some extra room on the back of the case for the motherboard backplate, as well as the card slot.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> I wonder if you could move the motherboard over a bit, as close as you can to the other edge of the case, put in your own standoffs for the motherboard to screw into, and then cut out some extra room on the back of the case for the motherboard backplate, as well as the card slot.


You'd have to really mod the back side of the case too for that to work.


----------



## errdayimhustln

Just ordered a black Prodigy from Lockware! I hope I actually get it because I've never heard of them but that was the only place I could find it.


----------



## Gunderman456

Add me to the Bitfenix Prodigy owner's club! Go here for build Log/Pics;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1302993/computer-building-pleasure-angst


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *errdayimhustln*
> 
> Just ordered a black Prodigy from Lockware! I hope I actually get it because I've never heard of them but that was the only place I could find it.


They are a good little company, i got mine from them and so did a few other people. Mine came in quick considering i live on the other end of the country, had my tracking the same night i placed the order. The case had nothing wrong with it and was in perfect condition.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Need quiet fan opinions with decent air flow. I'm using a 140mm Spectre Pro (white) for exhaust, which I got mainly because it looks so good and was supposed to be quiet. Problem is, it's not quiet at anything but low RPM, so I'm considering replacing it. I'd like to stick to a white fan theme if possible, so my contenders are the regular, non-pro 140mm white Spectre fan and a 140mm white Phanteks fan. After that, I'd be moving on to Corsair AF140 or lastly Noctua NF-P14 FLX, which are non-white... Ignoring prices (I can find most on decent sales), any good experience with any of those in this case?


----------



## bdenpaka

I have one more question regarding the White version of the BitFenix Prodigy... And that refers to the front panel not being made of a white 'mesh' material.

Now.. I do have my H100 set up to be pulling in cool air from the top, and I have air exhausting through the back, and front of the case. This may sound crazy to some of the people in here, but realistically it's been the best way that I've received good temperatures.

My question is... would any radiator suffer significantly if one decided to mound the radiator on the front panel of the White version of the Prodigy?
If it were going to suffer, what kind of temperature differences are speaking of? I know that the sides of the front panel on the White case has small slits in them, and my front fans seem to pull in a good amount of air, but is that going to be sufficient?

The reason I ask is because I'm getting an SSD and instead of having the HD bay there with an empty space, I wanted to proportion the inside of the case a little better, and have the H100 mounted to the front of the Prodigy.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Need quiet fan opinions with decent air flow. I'm using a 140mm Spectre Pro (white) for exhaust, which I got mainly because it looks so good and was supposed to be quiet. Problem is, it's not quiet at anything but low RPM, so I'm considering replacing it. I'd like to stick to a white fan theme if possible, so my contenders are the regular, non-pro 140mm white Spectre fan and a 140mm white Phanteks fan. After that, I'd be moving on to Corsair AF140 or lastly Noctua NF-P14 FLX, which are non-white... Ignoring prices (I can find most on decent sales), any good experience with any of those in this case?


In my build (just above including pics) I used the Antec 3 Speed fans. Each Fan comes with a little dial where you can chose 3 settings for quiet up to performance. I'd recommend a similar set-up!


----------



## ElevenEleven

You could always just experiment and move your radiator there, and play around with fan speeds and other fan locations/speeds. I can't tell you how many fans and positions I've swapped when I was first setting everything up, including a 1-slot closed-loop cooler (Intel Liquid thermal solution), and each one gave slightly different temperatures--it was a week-long process of daily tweaking. So I suspect it all depends on which fans you use and what kind of airflow you create with them based on their speeds and positions.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> I have one more question regarding the White version of the BitFenix Prodigy... And that refers to the front panel not being made of a white 'mesh' material.
> Now.. I do have my H100 set up to be pulling in cool air from the top, and I have air exhausting through the back, and front of the case. This may sound crazy to some of the people in here, but realistically it's been the best way that I've received good temperatures.
> My question is... would any radiator suffer significantly if one decided to mound the radiator on the front panel of the White version of the Prodigy?
> If it were going to suffer, what kind of temperature differences are speaking of? I know that the sides of the front panel on the White case has small slits in them, and my front fans seem to pull in a good amount of air, but is that going to be sufficient?
> The reason I ask is because I'm getting an SSD and instead of having the HD bay there with an empty space, I wanted to proportion the inside of the case a little better, and have the H100 mounted to the front of the Prodigy.


Suffer yes, but by significant amounts no. I read reviews and they said about as much.


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Need quiet fan opinions with decent air flow. I'm using a 140mm Spectre Pro (white) for exhaust, which I got mainly because it looks so good and was supposed to be quiet. Problem is, it's not quiet at anything but low RPM, so I'm considering replacing it. I'd like to stick to a white fan theme if possible, so my contenders are the regular, non-pro 140mm white Spectre fan and a 140mm white Phanteks fan. After that, I'd be moving on to Corsair AF140 or lastly Noctua NF-P14 FLX, which are non-white... Ignoring prices (I can find most on decent sales), any good experience with any of those in this case?


Silentpcreview have reviewed the Phanteks PH-TC14PE Dual Fan CPU Heatsink recently and they also took a detailed look at the fan:
Quote:


> The stock fans are among the best 14 cm models we've encountered. At 9V (1050 RPM) and above, they were whiny as most fans tend to be, but they had a very nice smooth sound at lower levels. There was no audible tonality or bearing chatter, even at close proximity, which is incredibly rare in our experience.


I have the white 140 mm Phanteks fan in my arctic white Prodigy. I had posted some photos in this thread earlier.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Thank you. I'd read that review, which is why those fans are on my list of possible replacements, but the fact that they were called "whiny" at 9V+ made me worry. Whiny fans < strong air rush sounding fans. I've read lots of AF140 reviews saying how quiet those fans are even at full speed, and I've had pretty good luck with 3 of my different 120mm Noctua fans - I just dislike the color theme (as silly as it sounds, but I do have a window modded, so there's a method to the madness).


----------



## Lizard-Brain

I dislike the colors of Noctua fans, too. For my understanding the review just says that they are as whiny as a good 140 mm fan will be above 1000 rpm but not that they are becoming loud. If you skip to the conclusion of the review you will even find that SPCR would find the Phanteks CPU cooler to be on par with the 14 cm Noctua cooler but that SPCR would favor the Phanteks CPU cooler just because of the fans being even better than Noctua's.


----------



## ElevenEleven

How are your 2 fans? I realize they are blowing through fins and such, so they could be louder, but do you hear much from them at higher RPM? I've got my Prodigy on my desk, and after my noisy PSU issue, I feel extra sensitive to random noises, so just trying to make everything quiet now.


----------



## Lizard-Brain

I have been testing and using a bunch of different fans, coolers and cases to make PCs silent over the past 10 years. I have also been active both as a forum user and online editor for that matter. Especially when I used to be a college student and worked and slept in the same room my systems had to be dead silent. So I believe I know to tell the difference between a good fan from a bad fan pretty well.

That never ending "problem" to build the perfect silent PC went somewhat away and I also do not try to convince anybody of my findings anymore because they do not reflect 100% measurable facts. Noise, basically loudness and frequencies, is a matter of opinion and like no CPU overclocks in the same way as the other no fan will sound exactly the same as the other. My opinion is that the Phanteks 140 mm fans are a good match for the Prodigy and my three samples fully meet or exceed my expectations. I have to mention that I use the PWM adapter that came with the CPU cooler so that I can control the speed of the fans with the mainboard:

idle 600 rpm (dead silent)
gaming 800 - 900 rpm (moving air)
benching 1000 - 1200 rpm (typical whine)


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> I have been testing and using a bunch of different fans, coolers and cases to make PCs silent over the past 10 years. I have also been active both as a forum user and online editor for that matter. Especially when I used to be a college student and worked and slept in the same room my systems had to be dead silent. So I believe I know to tell the difference between a good fan from a bad fan pretty well.
> That never ending "problem" to build the perfect silent PC went somewhat away and I also do not try to convince anybody of my findings anymore because they do not reflect 100% measurable facts. Noise, basically loudness and frequencies, is a matter of opinion and like no CPU overclocks in the same way as the other no fan will sound exactly the same as the other. My opinion is that the Phanteks 140 mm fans are a good match for the Prodigy and my three samples fully meet or exceed my expectations. I have to mention that I use the PWM adapter that came with the CPU cooler so that I can control the speed of the fans with the mainboard:
> idle 600 rpm (dead silent)
> gaming 800 - 900 rpm (moving air)
> benching 1000 - 1200 rpm (typical whine)


Thank you - all interesting info. Have you tried Noctua's 140mm fans then to compare? Or the new corsair Quiet edition fans?


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Like I said I hate Noctua for chosing these colors and back then I even contacted them about it. They said that the colors are part of their marketing concept and that they would be reluctant to offer black editions. I believe they have some of the best fans and coolers in the market and I would be more than interested in their products for that matter but I decided to look elsewhere as long as they will stick to their plan. So no, I can't express my opinion on their fans and I did not happen to look at the Corsair Quiet Edition fans so far.

If I were you I would not worry too much. I understand that the Silverstone PSU gave you a hard time. The only way to make such a bugger surrender is to open the PSU and swap the fan. Doing so comes with some risk and you void your warranty but you will have the fan of your choice and you could even hook it up to a fan controller if you do it right. However we are now talking about a basic case fan which makes it way easier to control the fan speed. So why don't you just pick the fan that you find visually appealing and run it between 600 rpm and 800 rpm? I can't imagine that you will go wrong with that.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> Like I said I hate Noctua for chosing these colors and back then I even contacted them about it. They said that the colors are part of their marketing concept and that they would be reluctant to offer black editions. I believe they have some of the best fans and coolers in the market and I would be more than interested in their products for that matter but I decided to look elsewhere as long as they will stick to their plan. So no, I can't express my opinion on their fans and I did not happen to look at the Corsair Quiet Edition fans so far.
> If I were you I would not worry too much. I understand that the Silverstone PSU gave you a hard time. The only way to make such a bugger surrender is to open the PSU and swap the fan. Doing so comes with some risk and you void your warranty but you will have the fan of your choice and you could even hook it up to a fan controller if you do it right. However we are now talking about a basic case fan which makes it way easier to control the fan speed. So why don't you just pick the fan that you find visually appealing and run it between 600 rpm and 800 rpm? I can't imagine that you will go wrong with that.


Yeah, I'm considering getting a BitFenix Recon fan controller. My problem is with my motherboard (ASRock mITX), and I've asked this question on the ASRock Z77 club thread, but no useful replies yet. Basically no matter what fan profile I set, all the fans end up rotating at max RPM around 60C CPU temperature (pwm and non-pwm). Even if I do target speed level 1 (lowest) at target CPU temperature of 65C. I have one Noctua low-noise adapter which I'm using with my CPU cooler Zalman fan (noisy thing, but silent with the adapter and running at 750rpm now) and that's about it. Both of my case fans end up going to full when I enter a game and play for a while. I guess I could try some software solutions, but since my case fans are not PWM, I'm not sure how successful I will be.

P.S.: My case fans (2) are hooked up to one fan socket at the moment with a noctua PWM fan splitter.


----------



## Lizard-Brain

If you like the look of your current fans you might want to get the fan controller first and try it out. Maybe you are almost there.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> If you like the look of your current fans you might want to get the fan controller first and try it out. Maybe you are almost there.


I am, although at the current RPM, there's not that much air movement from front to back. Higher RPM - noisier fan. I know I'll be happy with Noctuas, just hate the color scheme for a full white/silver/black build. By the way, major props to ASUS DC2 coolers - so so quiet.


----------



## Lizard-Brain

If you are looking for a decent air flow then install a Spectre 200 or 230 mm in the front. I went for the 230 because it covers up more of the remaining mesh on the inside. Leaving no other way that should help suck in more air through the small vents in the front.

A big fan in the front will create the air flow you are looking for and the rear fan will only have to guide that flow out of the case at a minimum rpm. Works fine in my case and if you consider removing the HDD cage and installing the HDDs to the PSU cage you might expect an even better flow.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> If you are looking for a decent air flow then install a Spectre 200 or 230 mm in the front. I went for the 230 because it covers up more of the remaining mesh on the inside. Leaving no other way that should help suck in more air through the small vents in the front.
> A big fan in the front will create the air flow you are looking for and the rear fan will only have to guide that flow out of the case at a minimum rpm. Works fine in my case and if you consider removing the HDD cage and installing the HDDs to the PSU cage you might expect an even better flow.


I've got a 230mm white LED Spectre Pro at the front, all drive cages removed - completely empty front. I think a higher-rpm exhaust fan at load works for my CPU cooler, because the fan on it blows air perpendicularly (and somewhat radially) to the front-to-back airflow. The heatsink is offset from the center as well and comes to about the center of the exhaust fan. Seems to help the temperatures to whisk away some of that warm air from the heatsink with the exhaust fan nearly touching it (a bit of a push-pull thing).


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Sorry for the confusion - I had looked up one of your recent posts here and did not realize that you were quoting a picture of another system (bdenpaka).









The Zalman looks nice. Maybe the orientation of the Zalman CPU fan is also part of your problem. Since it is an open cage fan it might disturb your case fan which could have an impact at higher rpms. Maybe also the position of the CPU cooler is a problem because it creates an imbalanced air flow for the rear case fan. Just some thoughts that come to my mind when I am looking at it. But if that's true another fan probably won't make a difference. You wold be fighting the symptom but not the reason.


----------



## jackofhearts495

My Silverstone SFX 450W finally got here. I slapped some carbon fiber vinyl on it and can't wait to put it to use in my Prodigy







It's the first PSU I've ever bought that I would describe as "fun-sized."


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> The Zalman looks nice. Maybe the orientation of the Zalman CPU fan is also part of your problem. Since it is an open cage fan it might disturb your case fan which could have an impact at higher rpms. Maybe also the position of the CPU cooler is a problem because it creates an imbalanced air flow for the rear case fan. Just some thoughts that come to my mind when I am looking at it. But if that's true another fan probably won't make a difference. You wold be fighting the symptom but not the reason.


Nah, it sounds the same as it did when I briefly used a closed-loop liquid cooler, which made for a very low profile motherboard set up. I thought it would cause problems with this heatsink being as close to the exhaust fan as it is, but it's just fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> My Silverstone SFX 450W finally got here. I slapped some carbon fiber vinyl on it and can't wait to put it to use in my Prodigy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the first PSU I've ever bought that I would describe as "fun-sized."


It's definitely a perfect little PSU for this case - makes cable management SO easy.


----------



## bdenpaka

I know this may not be the best place to post this, but I have seen a bunch of 670's on this thread thus far..

Anyone know if the EVGA reference 670 cards are very loud?
And also has anyone had experiences with the Gigabyte Windforce 670?


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> I know this may not be the best place to post this, but I have seen a bunch of 670's on this thread thus far..
> Anyone know if the EVGA reference 670 cards are very loud?
> And also has anyone had experiences with the Gigabyte Windforce 670?


This is a thorough review on the stock card; here's a great review on 7 aftermarket 670s, including the Gigabyte Windforce.


----------



## sockpirate

Does anyone know when the white recon fan controller will be avail for purchase?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Does anyone know when the white recon fan controller will be avail for purchase?


Based on this, not any time soon, but perhaps there's more recent info I've missed. I too would love to see a white version - even with a white/silver display and black lettering.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Based on this, not any time soon, but perhaps there's more recent info I've missed. I too would love to see a white version - even with a white/silver display and black lettering.


Well they showed it on their facebook recently. They also hinted to releasing a new product in a few hours on their facebook aswell, but it will be something to do with m-atx.


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> Anyone know if the EVGA reference 670 cards are very loud?


No, not very loud. However in my build I would call it the most audible component. I decided to go for it because the reference cooler expels most of the heat directly out of the case.


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> This is a thorough review on the stock card; here's a great review on 7 aftermarket 670s, including the Gigabyte Windforce.


Thanks a ton.


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> No, not very loud. However in my build I would call it the most audible component. I decided to go for it because the reference cooler expels most of the heat directly out of the case.


I would have to assume that it's much quieter than the 6990, at idle and load. The reference design i also think would be most beneficial.


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

My build log updated

Evga Z77 Mini itx (Waiting for it to come out)
Intel 1155 3770K
Cosair H-80 or H-100
Cosair AX850
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB
GTX 690
Corsair Neutron Series 240GB SSD
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64bit
Be quite! SILENT WINGS 2 120mm Fans for case and H-80 or H-100
I will be putting this all in my Bitfenix Prodigy








il post photos when its all done


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Well they showed it on their facebook recently. They also hinted to releasing a new product in a few hours on their facebook aswell, but it will be something to do with m-atx.


Ah yes, I see that


Spoiler: Picture















I just wish everything weren't so cryptic so I could properly plan out my accessories and such!








I vote for the white one to become available as well! (or at least the faceplate for it to become available separately).


----------



## HuwSharpe

I dont know why they didnt release it in both colours at the same time. Well, sticking with black now i guess.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> I dont know why they didnt release it in both colours at the same time. Well, sticking with black now i guess.


I think they are finally catching on that people really like white stuff, i think they will probably start doing a dual release now. Hopefully.
Especially when guys like Tom Logan make it really apparent that white is really sought after for premium builds, lucky he is one of their biggest reviewers.

I am actually waiting to see if they will release the alchemy replacement PSU cables at least this year, i prefer the alchemy feel to the corsair replacement cable feel, the corsair replacements are too hard feeling. I would do my own just really no time to do something like that at all.


----------



## seepra

As far as fitting aftermarket CPU coolers in the build, I suspect the ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe is the best Mini-ITX motherboard?

I noticed Lizard-Brain fitting a Phanteks PH-TC14PE in the case (looking great btw), so the slightly smaller and similar shaped Thermalright Silver Arrow should fit with no problems? I'm going with that specific cooler because I read a comparative review in Xbit about 140mm fans, and the TY-140 seems like the best bet for quietness. I will have to research this TY-141 though, some say it rattles less than TY-141 when mounted to blow up, might have two-four of them in the case..

For PSU I was thinking of the modular Seasonic X-660 as because of the very quiet fan, but I would LOVE to hear cheaper and still close to inaudible PSUs in the 600W segment. Would someone know any?

Can't wait to get the case, it's SO CUTE :3


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Eh, right now i would say the ASUS P8Z77-I is the best mini itx motherboard but if you are willing to wait a little bit Evga is coming out with there Z77 mini itx, which in my opinion will be far better than the ASUS P8Z77-I and it looks a way nicer










From what i know with a bit of pushing a Cosair ax 850 will fit in the Bitfenix Prodigy, any power supplies up to 160mm(L) will fit









Yeah same im going to use the Bitfenix Prodigy as my main rig, it can punch quite a bit of power with a 3770K









And yeah the Thermalright Silver Arrow should fit, but im going with a Cosair H100 just so i can overclock it


----------



## seepra

I would gladly go water, but I've never heard one of those pumps IRL and would rather not risk a noisy component in the case.


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

The cosair water cooling systems are closed loops

I would help alot in keeping the temps down









Heres a review on it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPAhvIPXU54
its the same as the H80


----------



## seepra

I'm very aware they're closed loops, but even as such they have pumps, ie. another potentially noisy component. If I can, I will aircool.

Does anyone here have the *ASUS P8H77-I* regular, non-Deluxe model? I cannot find a picture of it's rear side to see about the backplate clearance issues some mobos have.
I'm not completely sure, but it almost looks like I could be able to fit the Silver Arrow with a single fan and ultra-low profile RAM, if mounted to blow south instead of towards the rear of the case. Might be a bit of a gamble but I would really appreciate the 99€ saved.

Here's a photo of the motherboard, the Silver Arrow demands about 52mm clearance, front and behind (103mm wide, says this photo)


If the backplate fits, I'd love to use the cheaper mobo. I don't care of the H77 chipset as I'm going for the quietest possible build and won't overclock.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I tried 2 Intel closed-loop liquid coolers by Asetek (same OEM as for Thermaltake and Antec), and the pump made a slightly buzzy hum due to vibration. If you could hold the pump in your hand, damping the vibratinon, there was still a very low pitched hum. When mounted on the CPU inside the case, the hum was slightly amplified and accompanied with a slight buzz of vibration if you leaned in closely, resonating through the tubes and the radiator as well. Definitely, if you go with an air cooler, you'll avoid any pump vibration sound. If you keep your Prodigy on your desk, you'll notice the pump. It's not necessarily a bad sound - depends on whether you dislike quiet very low pitch hum or don't care for it. If you keep your case on the floor under your desk or some place far, you won't notice it.

As for motherboards, ASRock Z77E-ITX is a better value and may result in a higher overclock, if that's what you care for. The ASUS board gives more air-cooling options, because the CPU socket is closer to the center, but otherwise I don't really see any advantages to paying $50-60 more for it (both offer wireless). The ASRock one (and by the looks of it, the upcoming EVGA mb) are a lot more restrictive in air cooler selection.

I'm currently using this cooler on my ASRock motherboard:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=zalman+cnps9900max&x=0&y=0
oriented sideways,

and was strongly considering this one for a while:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608016
(can be oriented for normal front-to-back airflow)

Concerning your PSU question, what is your system? (please fill out your rig profile!) I'm personally switching to Seasonic's new 360 Watt 80+ gold PSU, which can be had for $51 after discounts on NewEgg at the moment. My previous one was too noisy. There are many good options, like Rosewill Capstone 80+ gold (non-modular, as I think the modular ones are longer) which is a very quiet PSU with good reputation. But the back cover plate for the PSU can stick out a bit if you get longer bolts for it. So you can use a longer PSU, but sub 160mm is optimal.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> I'm very aware they're closed loops, but even as such they have pumps, ie. another potentially noisy component. If I can, I will aircool.
> Does anyone here have the *ASUS P8H77-I* regular, non-Deluxe model? I cannot find a picture of it's rear side to see about the backplate clearance issues some mobos have.
> I'm not completely sure, but it almost looks like I could be able to fit the Silver Arrow with a single fan and ultra-low profile RAM, if mounted to blow south instead of towards the rear of the case. Might be a bit of a gamble but I would really appreciate the 99€ saved.
> Here's a photo of the motherboard, the Silver Arrow demands about 52mm clearance, front and behind (103mm wide, says this photo)
> 
> If the backplate fits, I'd love to use the cheaper mobo. I don't care of the H77 chipset as I'm going for the quietest possible build and won't overclock.


I has that but with an H67set. Exact same layout. I'm pretty sure you can fit an SA on it. No reason to though as the case can fit an H100 which is dead silent unless its defective. Should be able to do a DH14 actually.


----------



## seepra

I've got two computer set-ups in my profile but I'd rather not have them in my signature. If we're blunt I don't even want them visible, I can search for other people's builds if I care to see them (THAT I found an option for, luckily).

Anyway, this is the proposed build (if you can't see it, i7 3770K or i5 3570K, no idea for GPU yet as I'm waiting for OpenCL to mature up so Blender will have a working OpenCL renderer.. CUDA there is, but I don't want to go NVIDIA again after they crippled CUDA performance on the new cards). For the PSU I'm considering Rosewill Tachyon 650W, LEPA G 700W or Seasonic X-660. LEPA seems like the best bet as for price/quality ratio, Seasonic is way too expensive even if quietest, and even though Rosewill does apparently okay stuff nowadays, they give me a terminal case of willies and found no reviews for Tachyon, even though I'm tempted by the Platinum 80+ rating.

Right now I'm essentially trying to figure out how cheap can a motherboard be while fitting the Silver Arrow in it. The new search system didn't come up with any pictures of your CNPS9900 mounted, how much clearance is there between your GPU and the heatsink?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> I've got two computer set-ups in my profile but I'd rather not have them in my signature. If we're blunt I don't even want them visible, I can search for other people's builds if I care to see them (THAT I found an option for, luckily).
> Anyway, this is the proposed build. For the PSU I'm considering Rosewill Tachyon 650W, LEPA G 700W or Seasonic X-660. LEPA seems like the best bet as for price/quality ratio, Seasonic is way too expensive even if quietest, and even though Rosewill does apparently okay stuff nowadays, they give me a terminal case of willies and found no reviews for Tachyon, even though I'm tempted by the Platinum 80+ rating.
> Right now I'm essentially trying to figure out how cheap can a motherboard be while fitting the Silver Arrow in it. The new search system didn't come up with any pictures of your CNPS9900 mounted, how much clearance is there between your GPU and the heatsink?


Well, when you ask questions about parts, it helps to show your system, so people can give proper advice (without having to search through your profile and doing all the extra work for you).

There's about 1cm between the heatsink and the card, which also has a backplate on it.

P.S.: having bothered to look at your parts in your profile, unless you're moving that GTX 460 to the Prodigy and doing some overclocking with it, you don't need those high-watt PSUs by a long shot. I'm going to be fine with a GTX 670 overclocked + overclocked i7 3770 on a 360Watt (continuous, peak is higher) Seasonic PSU. 450-500 Watts should be perfectly fine.

As for people having prejudice toward Rosewill, it's just silly. There are so many great reviews of their Capstone and Fortress series, plus long warranty, plus great value.


----------



## seepra

I only asked about motherboards and Silver Arrow clearance, why would you need to know about my other components? If it's such a big deal I'm sure I can function without your assistance, that way we'll avoid getting your panties in a twist too.

Thanks for the info anyway, sounds like the SA won't fit that mobo which is unfortunate. Got to shell out some extra for the Deluxe, then.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> I only asked about motherboards and Silver Arrow clearance, why would you need to know about my other components? If it's such a big deal I'm sure I can function without your assistance, that way we'll avoid getting your panties in a twist too.
> Thanks for the info anyway, sounds like the SA won't fit that mobo which is unfortunate. Got to shell out some extra for the Deluxe, then.


Because you asked for power supply advice earlier, which I responded to...


----------



## seepra

I quite vividly recall asking for PSU advice in the 600W segment, yes. You on the other hand, pointed me towards a 360W one. If you want to further discuss the matter we can do it via PMs.

And yes I'm going to get a semi-high end discrete GPU later, why would I be concerned of clearance issues with a smallish heatsink like the Silver Arrow, I've got no idea.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Shrug, I simply gave an example and then told you to go with a 450-500Watt PSU for yourself. If you're going to criticize and dismiss free advice, why ask questions. Good luck in your search.


----------



## seepra

I would not like to be running the PSU at near-full capacity, even if it was a reputable brand like Seasonic. I can understand your rationale for it, but I personally would find it slightly concerning.

I'm not really dismissing your advice as much as I'm just being really annoying towards you. I must apologize, I get way too provoked on the internet and the simple fact you just had to mention that you are "doing work for me", implying some degree of intellectual superiority annoyed me slightly and it snowballed from there.


----------



## longroadtrip

If a person asks a question, by default, the person answering it IS in fact doing "work" for the questioner by saving you trial and error or further research. It is considered bad form on OCN to not list your specs either in your signature or in the question as it is the questioner's responsibility to present all of the information needed to answer said question.

Snark will only get you shunned by the rest of the OCN community. Rather than a snarky retort, just say "thanks for the advice" and either use it or choose not to, and just be thankful you have a place to go where you can ask a question and have it answered...


----------



## seepra

Thanks for the advice







(no seriously I 99% of the time listen, and act accordingly most of the time too despite this very bad introduction to the forums. I just have issues with people who show the least bit of an authoritative traits)

To get this trainwreck back on rails though, I'm going to call the personnel of one store who do stuff like this to see if I can come up with backplate and GPU clearance information. The new desktop database system also works wonders when you come across mobo/cooler combos to see how they'll work etc. Now it's mostly up to my personal budget choices I guess.


----------



## kakee

Red for me, right?


----------



## longroadtrip

The red looks great!







I'm thinking about doing an orange or yellow with a zotac motherboard for my sister-in-law (she likes bright colors) just not sure how I would do the top and bottom arms without the paint cracking out though...


----------



## a51alias

First timer here from Aus.

Just finished my Prodigy Rig, 'a51alias's Prodigy'

Case: Prodigy in Black
CPU: i5-2500k
Motherboard: Asrock Z77E-ITX
RAM: 8GB Patriot Gamer G2
Videocard: EVGA Nvidia GTX660ti
SSD: Samsung 128gb 830 (Mounted in the Door)
HD: 2 x WD 2tb Black (WD2002FAEX) (Mounted in the bottom drive bay, Top removed)
Cooling: Antec Khuler 920 (had to slightly mod the backplate to avoid the msata, ODD bay removed and mounted in the front 120mm space)
Fans: 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro in front, stock Bitfenix 120mm in the back, plan to swap out for 140mm Spectre Pro
PSU: Corsair GS700 (Plan to change due to stupid fan noise with temp controlled fan...Still researching what will actually fit nice, possibly Corsair AX650)

ADD ME


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

@a51alias Looking good


----------



## CattleCorn

Hey guys, huge update on my build log tonight with lots of pics. Would you mind going and voting on my poll? Need some advice!










Thanks!


----------



## phillyd

You guys are doing insanely! I need to get a google docs spreadsheet for this group, it's getting out of hand! I will update soon. possibly tomorrow.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Hey guys, huge update on my build log tonight with lots of pics. Would you mind going and voting on my poll? Need some advice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


great fittings there!


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Hey guys, huge update on my build log tonight with lots of pics. Would you mind going and voting on my poll? Need some advice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Nice Job
Looking Raealy Good


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

http://www.evga.com/articles/00690/#Z77Stinger


----------



## Fruergaard

Making a new build with the Prodigy that I think most will find very interesseting...

The name: "Unobtainable", says a lot:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1304413/build-log-of-unobtainable-in-a-white-prodigy

Also X79 gives an hit


----------



## WALSRU

^ Incredibly jelly


----------



## a51alias

I wonder how long that EVGA Stinger will take to get to us 'down under' after release! It looks rather nice.


----------



## Paul McC

Add me to the BitFenix Black Prodigy list, please.


----------



## jackofhearts495

I'm starting my Prodigy build log, "Not Quite White" if you're interested


----------



## sockpirate

Anyone notice the stock case fans for the prodigy push like NO air lol... I mean i doubt anyone uses them in here, but lol really?!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Anyone notice the stock case fans for the prodigy push like NO air lol... I mean i doubt anyone uses them in here, but lol really?!


I use em because they're the stock fans. The whole idea was to do my build as cheeaply as possible though,


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I use em because they're the stock fans. The whole idea was to do my build as cheeaply as possible though,


Well by all means when keeping a low budget, but i was still like, ummmm, wheres the air?!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Well by all means when keeping a low budget, but i was still like, ummmm, wheres the air?!


The Pros push a ton more air its nice.


----------



## Segovax

Still waiting on a PSU extender...


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Well by all means when keeping a low budget, but i was still like, ummmm, wheres the air?!


The stock fans are regular Spectres. They are designed more for silence and less for airflow. If you want more airflow at the cost of noise, Spectre Pros are your choice. Otherwise, go to generally recommended fans, like Noctuas, Noiseblockers, Phanteks' new 140mm fans are good, etc. I have 2 Spectre Pros at the moment (230 and 140mm), and I have to seriously downvolt them to get some silence. They still do a decent amount of air pushing, but not as good in terms of CFM/noise.


----------



## Kokin

They were one of the first things to go and were replaced with my 2150RPM GTs.









I have no use for mine, so I might just give them away to my friends or maybe here.


----------



## itsamemario666

Any tips for cleaning the white case? I love how it looks but kinda regret not buying the black one now because of how dirty the case can get, especially the plastic front/handles. Even when I first got it it wasn't as white as I was expecting if that makes sense... the only other white case I've had is a fractal design r3 and that was really bright white and has the same colour months later, I was kinda hoping the prodigy would be like that







. The lack of front mesh is also annoying... are there any updates on the white version? I do really love the case though, looks, thermals, noise... it has everything!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsamemario666*
> 
> Any tips for cleaning the white case? I love how it looks but kinda regret not buying the black one now because of how dirty the case can get, especially the plastic front/handles. Even when I first got it it wasn't as white as I was expecting if that makes sense... the only other white case I've had is a fractal design r3 and that was really bright white and has the same colour months later, I was kinda hoping the prodigy would be like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The lack of front mesh is also annoying... are there any updates on the white version? I do really love the case though, looks, thermals, noise... it has everything!


What are you doing with your case to get the handles so dirty? o.o Mine's standing on my desk and is only slightly dusty. Just don't get any oils on it from constant handling and wipe it periodically with a clothy paper towel and maybe something like a natural glass/surface cleaner (I like 7th Generation).

About the mesh front - I'm very interested in one myself! Other than that, I love my white case and would not trade it for a black.


----------



## itsamemario666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> What are you doing with your case to get the handles so dirty? o.o Mine's standing on my desk and is only slightly dusty. Just don't get any oils on it from constant handling and wipe it periodically with a clothy paper towel and maybe something like a natural glass/surface cleaner (I like 7th Generation).
> About the mesh front - I'm very interested in one myself! Other than that, I love my white case and would not trade it for a black.


I'm doing nothing, that's the thing! By dirty I mean just generally not quite white if that makes sense... I mean I noticed that when it came so it's entirely possible that it's normal and I just have a magic heightened sensitivity to whiteness (aka I'm really pedantic). Maybe thinking about it more has made me believe it's gotten worse... the metal bits are just fine in my eyes though but the plastic bits aren't... I've been careful to only handle it when putting it together and have only touched it otherwise when tinkering. Thanks for the reply though!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsamemario666*
> 
> I'm doing nothing, that's the thing! By dirty I mean just generally not quite white if that makes sense... I mean I noticed that when it came so it's entirely possible that it's normal and I just have a magic heightened sensitivity to whiteness (aka I'm really pedantic). Maybe thinking about it more has made me believe it's gotten worse... the metal bits are just fine in my eyes though but the plastic bits aren't... I've been careful to only handle it when putting it together and have only touched it otherwise when tinkering. Thanks for the reply though!


Ohh, I see. Yes, it's a slightly grayish pearl off-white on the metal parts. I've looked at it outside and in various light, and after modding a window in the right panel, I played with the rectangular cutout too. It's an interesting color, like a slightly shimmery iced darker white, if that makes any sense. The plastic just tries to match it. I like the effect personally.

It's called "Arctic White" for a reason - it does have that feel to it.

P.S.: I recently painted a HAF912 partially white with automotive paint. There were like 10 different "whites" by a brand I was looking at, and each was slightly different. I never look at white cars the same way now - I see a "yellow" white, a "gray" white, a "pearly" white, etc. To each their own!


----------



## itsamemario666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Ohh, I see. Yes, it's a slightly grayish pearl off-white on the metal parts. I've looked at it outside and in various light, and after modding a window in the right panel, I played with the rectangular cutout too. It's an interesting color, like a slightly shimmery iced darker white, if that makes any sense. The plastic just tries to match it. I like the effect personally.
> It's called "Arctic White" for a reason - it does have that feel to it.


Makes sense I guess, would've preferred a proper white all round though. I might just get rid of the front panel, that's where it annoys me more than the handles. No matter what the handles look like you could never help but to love them! Shame about the lack of the 3rd PCI slot, that's my only real problem with the case and there's not too much they can do about it anyway. It's only an issue because I like external fan controllers (the 230mm Spectre Pro is a bit too loud for general use for me so I need one but I use the optical drive). Currently I have the fan controller routed through the top hatch and under the front handle, easy to reach and can't be seen from above.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Can you control your fan temperatures with your motherboard or in-OS software control? I've mostly settled on keeping my 230mm Spectre Pro at low RPM (~515RPM) through ASRock motherboard BIOS, and it's nearly silent at that while still moving some air. Almost got a Bitfenix Recon today (but it went out of stock before that), but I'm not certain I need it. It will be nice, but I mostly have fan speeds down through the motherboard, until I do something that really loads my CPU.


----------



## Nizzzlle

ADD ME

My baby, finally got the 690 in there cleanly with a XSPC RX240. AP-15's coming in on Wednesday, going to sleeve them and probably paint the fins white, should look very nice.


----------



## FlyingSolo

After reading all the post now and other thread about bitfenix prodigy. I'll be building one as well. probably have to wait a month or two tho. Since i built my first ever htpc that was 3 months ago. Just bought a i5 3570k that should come tomorrow for a bargain price cost less then an i5 2500k. Cant wait to build my first ever pc with water cooling. This is an awesome thread


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzzlle*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby, finally got the 690 in there cleanly with a XSPC RX240. AP-15's coming in on Wednesday, going to sleeve them and probably paint the fins white, should look very nice.


I love... no wait... <3 <3 <3 that waterblock. That looks really good!!


----------



## Alfaa

Also, OP I don't think you got me for the club. *That was my bad* because I forgot put

ADD ME

Heres some pics again so this post stands out a little more












Spoiler: Warning: Awesome Inside!











Thanks and sorry for the oopsie


----------



## Nizzzlle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alfaa*
> 
> I love... no wait... <3 <3 <3 that waterblock. That looks really good!!


Its quite the looker. I which I could cut a window in the side of the case to show it off but I currently have it set up with negative pressure inside the case to draw air through the vent in the side.


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzzlle*
> 
> Its quite the looker. I which I could cut a window in the side of the case to show it off but I currently have it set up with negative pressure inside the case to draw air through the vent in the side.


Make a cutout and leave some of the grille for air to come through. Or make a hole on both sides and put dust filter material over the side you want covered


----------



## FlyingSolo

Does anyone know if you can fit two black ice radiator gt stealth 240 rad. One on top and one on front. Will they be any good since they are a slim rad. I will be water cooling both the cpu and gpu and probably ram to. I wanted a slim rad so that way i will have more space. And only have a pull fan under the rad and will be using them new corsair air series fans for rad and air. also for pump am gonna use swiftech mcp655 or mcp35x with a res like a tube. Want to make it silent as possible. Or can you use one big 240 rad for both the cpu and gpu


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzzlle*
> 
> Its quite the looker. I which I could cut a window in the side of the case to show it off but I currently have it set up with negative pressure inside the case to draw air through the vent in the side.


Drill some discrete holes in the window (preferably around the border so you don't mess up the beautiful view), or cut some slats in it.


----------



## Nizzzlle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Does anyone know if you can fit two black ice radiator gt stealth 240 rad. One on top and one on front. Will they be any good since they are a slim rad. I will be water cooling both the cpu and gpu and probably ram to. I wanted a slim rad so that way i will have more space. And only have a pull fan under the rad and will be using them new corsair air series fans for rad and air. also for pump am gonna use swiftech mcp655 or mcp35x with a res like a tube. Want to make it silent as possible. Or can you use one big 240 rad for both the cpu and gpu


I have 2 240mm rads in my build. One is 35mm thick and the other 60mm. There is one mounted on the exterior on the top which I had to cut the case to get in, it was simple enough with a hacksaw. The other in the front will fit without a problem. There's also room for a 200mm x 200mm rad in the front that fits perfectly. The only reason I don't have it installed is because without mounting the 200mm fan on the outside of the case there's not enough room for a GTX 690 to fit, although I think everything else has been successfully fitted with the 200mm rad in front.


I actually quite like the look, personally.


----------



## sockpirate

You think with my fan set up (PP rad in the ceiling) Should i exhaust the air or pull the air in ? I will have the side panel off so i guess it doesn't matter all that much ? Thoughts?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzzlle*
> 
> I have 2 240mm rads in my build. One is 35mm thick and the other 60mm. There is one mounted on the exterior on the top which I had to cut the case to get in, it was simple enough with a hacksaw. The other in the front will fit without a problem. There's also room for a 200mm x 200mm rad in the front that fits perfectly. The only reason I don't have it installed is because without mounting the 200mm fan on the outside of the case there's not enough room for a GTX 690 to fit, although I think everything else has been successfully fitted with the 200mm rad in front.
> 
> I actually quite like the look, personally.


Thanks for your reply. I really like that with the windows logo on your gpu


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I really like that with the windows logo on your gpu


I think it was a reflection


----------



## itsamemario666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Can you control your fan temperatures with your motherboard or in-OS software control? I've mostly settled on keeping my 230mm Spectre Pro at low RPM (~515RPM) through ASRock motherboard BIOS, and it's nearly silent at that while still moving some air. Almost got a Bitfenix Recon today (but it went out of stock before that), but I'm not certain I need it. It will be nice, but I mostly have fan speeds down through the motherboard, until I do something that really loads my CPU.


Well currently it's plugged into the PSU directly, there aren't enough fan headers on the motherboard. I was thinking of using a splitter or something (not sure if that'd work) but I kinda like it as it is right now with a manual fan controller. I keep it on whatever is the highest speed I can't hear it at apart from when gaming where I just crank it up to the max since I have headphones in anyway. The other fans are controlled through the motherboard.


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzzlle*
> 
> 
> I actually quite like the look, personally.


That is awesome! Now that you gave me the idea and read some reviews of the Corsair H100 being very quiet in Silent mode, I was thinking of getting the H100 + some TY-141 for it, I know that's most likely very inefficient when it comes to cooling, but a i7 3770K slightly undervolted should not be super hot anyway. I'm going to stick it to the roof (in black, though).

Thanks for the inspiration, looks awesome! Now where did I put my Mastercard and dremel..


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzzlle*
> 
> 
> ADD ME
> My baby, finally got the 690 in there cleanly with a XSPC RX240. AP-15's coming in on Wednesday, going to sleeve them and probably paint the fins white, should look very nice.


Nice Job
Looks Really Good








What temp are you getting with the 690 ?


----------



## WALSRU

All the 690 Prodigies are making me envious.


----------



## Nizzzlle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> You think with my fan set up (PP rad in the ceiling) Should i exhaust the air or pull the air in ? I will have the side panel off so i guess it doesn't matter all that much ? Thoughts?


My two front 120mm fans are intake fans because I felt like pushing air into the front plate of the prodigy would be counter productive. But this causes warm air to wash over the motherboard and ram so both of the other fans (top and rear) are exhaust to get that air out as quickly as possible while also pulling cold air through the vent on the side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> That is awesome! Now that you gave me the idea and read some reviews of the Corsair H100 being very quiet in Silent mode, I was thinking of getting the H100 + some TY-141 for it, I know that's most likely very inefficient when it comes to cooling, but a i7 3770K slightly undervolted should not be super hot anyway. I'm going to stick it to the roof (in black, though).
> Thanks for the inspiration, looks awesome! Now where did I put my Mastercard and dremel..


Theres space to mount a h100 interiorly with fans on the top and in the front (like my RX240) the problem I ran into is when trying to mount both on the inside, the front rad didn't leave any space on the top for the other. I was going to just do a 120mm rear radiator mounted internally but I should get slightly better temps with a 240mm even with one fan.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Nice Job
> Looks Really Good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What temp are you getting with the 690 ?


Thanks man! Its hovering at about 26-27 idle and doesn't go past ~39 on a normal heavy load. I think the highest I've gotten in it was 47 in heaven 3.0 with at 1100mhz.


----------



## Concertym

Hi all !
My Prodigy





















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Hey guys, huge update on my build log tonight with lots of pics. Would you mind going and voting on my poll? Need some advice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Hello, what is the Waterblock ? Thanks


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Concertym*
> 
> Hello, what is the Waterblock ? Thanks


The CPU block is a Swiftech Apogee Drive II with integrated pump. The GPU block is a Swiftech Komodo full-cover.


----------



## chrischoi

Very nice builds guys.


----------



## Concertym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> The CPU block is a Swiftech Apogee Drive II with integrated pump. The GPU block is a Swiftech Komodo full-cover.


Thanks you very much

(i'm french, sorry for my bad english







)


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a51alias*
> 
> PSU: Corsair GS700 (Plan to change due to stupid fan noise with temp controlled fan...Still researching what will actually fit nice, possibly Corsair AX650)
> ADD ME


Slightly off, but I have the TX650 and it fits in there even with the extra lengthy cables.


----------



## sockpirate

Here is a little look at the dual 120 fan grill from Phobia, really liking how this looks, although wish it was a bit longer, the back has a small visible gap. Just wanted a little bit better breathing room than the stock mesh provided, although this is more of a cosmetic addition more than anything.



If you wanna see more head over to my build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1295150/build-log-another-bitfenix-prodigy-build









PS. Sorry for the bad picture quality!!!! No fancy phone or camera like some of you folks !


----------



## bdenpaka

I have seen a few pictures in here but I don't recall what pages they were on, but they had an SSD mounted to the front side of the PSU bay.

Those holes on there, will they mount up with a Samsung 830 series?
Or did most of those guys use double sided tape?


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> I have seen a few pictures in here but I don't recall what pages they were on, but they had an SSD mounted to the front side of the PSU bay.
> Those holes on there, will they mount up with a Samsung 830 series?
> Or did most of those guys use double sided tape?


I've got mine mounted there. The Samsung will fit fine because it's a standard spec 2.5" drive. The screws go in from the PSU side (before you put in the PSU) and screw straight into four little holes on the drive itself. No mounting bracket or tape required.


----------



## itsamemario666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> I have seen a few pictures in here but I don't recall what pages they were on, but they had an SSD mounted to the front side of the PSU bay.
> Those holes on there, will they mount up with a Samsung 830 series?
> Or did most of those guys use double sided tape?


Should fit any 2.5" drive like that one. I have my Kingston V200 and an old laptop hard drive mounted there as a data drive. Lets me get rid of the hard drive cages so there's unobstructed airflow from the 230mm Spectre Pro directly onto the drives and loads of room in the case. Remember there are is also room in the right panel for 2 2.5" drives as well. You can also mount one or two in the bottom as well (where the hard drive cages are) if I remember.You need to remove the PSU and just screw it in normally from the back.


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsamemario666*
> 
> You need to remove the PSU and just screw it in normally from the back.




I figured it out! The way I have mine mounted though are vertical instead of horizontal. Not sure if these were how they were intended to be mounted, but I think it looks good.


----------



## Michalius

Is that an H100 in just pull?


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> 
> I figured it out! The way I have mine mounted though are vertical instead of horizontal. Not sure if these were how they were intended to be mounted, but I think it looks good.


LOL that picture really freaked me out, those towels or whatever they are to the right looked like a bed at first, then i thought, how could that be possible?!


----------



## itsamemario666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> 
> I figured it out! The way I have mine mounted though are vertical instead of horizontal. Not sure if these were how they were intended to be mounted, but I think it looks good.


I don't think you can do it horizontally, I'm pretty sure that's how it's meant to be or I did both of my drives wrong







The setup is looking good though, keep up the good work!


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> I don't think you can do it horizontally, I'm pretty sure that's how it's meant to be or I did both of my drives wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The setup is looking good though, keep up the good work!


Thanks! The EVGA 670 FTW gets here tomorrow and then she's done. Doesn't look as pretty from the back side of the case, but that's how I had to manage the case with a non-modular PSU.


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Is that an H100 in just pull?


Yeah it's just pulling in air. Same as my top fans. And the rear is the only exhaust, along with my GPU when it gets here.

It won't be very much exhaust, but these fans don't pull much air in regardless, so it will be a good balance.

The H100 is set up as follows :

Front panel of case > Corsair Silent AF High Static Pressure Fans > H100 Radiator


----------



## Michalius

The picture shows Front Panel -> H100 -> Fans in pull

Just pull on a radiator means much worse performance than push. There's no control over where the air is drawn from, limiting the exposure to the radiator fins.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> I think it was a reflection


Lol. I think if it was real it would look awesome tho


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> The picture shows Front Panel -> H100 -> Fans in pull
> Just pull on a radiator means much worse performance than push. There's no control over where the air is drawn from, limiting the exposure to the radiator fins.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll have to change them after work, and see if I can tell a difference.
Also, do you happen to know if the TIS used on the H100 is any decent? Or am I better off buying a named brand?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I'll have to change them after work, and see if I can tell a difference.
> Also, do you happen to know if the TIS used on the H100 is any decent? Or am I better off buying a named brand?


If you mean the TIM or thermal paste, then it is pretty good. It uses the Dow Corning thermal paste, but is equivalent to other TIM such as Shin Etsu (lower H models use this), AS-5, MX2/3/4, etc. You typically want to be more concerned about application than the brand when it comes to TIM, but even then most people have their own way to apply it. Just stick to the stock paste, unless you have to re-mount it.


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> If you mean the *TIM* or thermal paste, then it is pretty good.


Damn! My noobness is showing too much. That's totally what I mean to put.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> Damn! My noobness is showing too much. That's totally what I mean to put.


No worries, the important part is that you're here to learn.


----------



## Bakarus

Thought I would join the club! Trying to go all out white and black theme but the only thing that kills it is the HD 6850. I'm planning to wait until those galaxy 560 ti white edition goes on sale and maybe vengeance lp white ram too...but I need to save up first. I will update with more pics once I'm finished

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bakarus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would join the club! Trying to go all out white and black theme but the only thing that kills it is the HD 6850. I'm planning to wait until those galaxy 560 ti white edition goes on sale and maybe vengeance lp white ram too...but I need to save up first. I will update with more pics once I'm finished
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nice


----------



## bdenpaka

Here's my final build. And she's going to sit like this for a while to come! So ADD me to the club!

CPU - i5 2500k
GPU - EVGA 670 FTW
Mobo - ASRock Z77E-ITX
RAM - Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz
Storage - Samsung 830 256gb SSD
PSU - Corsair TX650 V2

Case - BitFenix Prodigy White

Cooling - H100 /w Corsair AF 120 High Static Pressure (Radiator)
Case Fans - Corsair AF 120 Quiet Edition

Anyone who might be curious, I'm currently idling at 29c for both my CPU, and GPU at their stock clocks.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my final build. And she's going to sit like this for a while to come! So ADD me to the club!
> CPU - i5 2500k
> GPU - EVGA 670 FTW
> Mobo - ASRock Z77E-ITX
> RAM - Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz
> Storage - Samsung 830 256gb SSD
> PSU - Corsair TX650 V2
> Case - BitFenix Prodigy White
> Cooling - H100 /w Corsair AF 120 High Static Pressure (Radiator)
> Case Fans - Corsair AF 120 Quiet Edition
> Anyone who might be curious, I'm currently idling at 29c for both my CPU, and GPU at their stock clocks.


Where'd you put your SSD, out of curiosity?


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Where'd you put your SSD, out of curiosity?


It is mounted to the front side of the PSU bay. When you're looking at the bare case, there are 8 holes available where you can mount 2 SSD's.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> The red looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about doing an orange or yellow with a zotac motherboard for my sister-in-law (she likes bright colors) just not sure how I would do the top and bottom arms without the paint cracking out though...


Check out plasti dip!! they only have limited colors but you can mix red and white to make any shade of orange you wanted. Its great stuff, youtube it, flexible and durable to. I used it to paint trim on my car.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzzlle*
> 
> 
> ADD ME
> My baby, finally got the 690 in there cleanly with a XSPC RX240. AP-15's coming in on Wednesday, going to sleeve them and probably paint the fins white, should look very nice.


That block is gorgeous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> It is mounted to the front side of the PSU bay. When you're looking at the bare case, there are 8 holes available where you can mount 2 SSD's.


I stuck mine to the floor to show them off more.


----------



## ElevenEleven

New PSU is here finally. Seasonic G-360. 140mm deep and not-too-long cables. I was able to fold all of them, with extensions, on one side of the PSU (just barely!)

Just waiting to order a fan controller and perhaps a replacement fan before it's all done for good (or... you know... until I feel like tweaking something again







)


----------



## FlyingSolo

Does any one know if i can fit the ek-supremacy - nickel - universal water block on the asrock z77e-itx. Without cutting the motherboard base on the bitfenix prodigy


----------



## ElevenEleven

Is it possible to mount 230mm Spectre Pro fans with included rubber mounts? I had no problem mounting the 140 version with those (or other fans that come with similar rubber mounts), but the 230mm Spectre Pros have long channels for screws and don't seem to accomodate mounting with rubber. Am I missing something?


----------



## N10248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Is it possible to mount 230mm Spectre Pro fans with included rubber mounts? I had no problem mounting the 140 version with those (or other fans that come with similar rubber mounts), but the 230mm Spectre Pros have long channels for screws and don't seem to accomodate mounting with rubber. Am I missing something?


I tried with mine when i got it, but couldn't pull them though, I used the regular screws in the end.

They need to include longer ones for that fan.

Also if you use the rubber mounts for the top fans you cant get the mesh lid back on - even if you cut the little balls off the top it still bulges.

Here's mine since I put all Spectre Pro fans in...


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yeah, I'm using screws as well and stuck some dampening squares between the case and the large fan. 4 Spectre Pro fans! Your case must sound like a wind vortex







I've finally ordered a Recon fan controller to keep fans in a reasonable range (and a white 140mm Phanteks fan for exhaust) - already have 2 Noctua fans for intake.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Does any one know if i can fit the ek-supremacy - nickel - universal water block on the asrock z77e-itx. Without cutting the motherboard base on the bitfenix prodigy


If it mounts like the XSPC Rasa/Raystorm, you should have no problem.


----------



## usop8290

Hello guys...this is my setup with bitfenix prodigy..love the case however there are few things that let me down








1. The handle a bit sharp
2. No mesh for front panel (White version only)


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usop8290*


What types of fittings are those?
Compression? If they are, what brand and how much did you pay for them?


----------



## N10248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Yeah, I'm using screws as well and stuck some dampening squares between the case and the large fan. 4 Spectre Pro fans! Your case must sound like a wind vortex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've finally ordered a Recon fan controller to keep fans in a reasonable range (and a white 140mm Phanteks fan for exhaust) - already have 2 Noctua fans for intake.


It's pretty quiet, i've got the top 2 on a 7v cable and the front one at 5v, the PWM at the back is quiet too.

Since these pics were taken i've but my 2 white LED Xigmateks back at the top as i really like the white lights, even though they are a tiny bit louder then the Spectre ones.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Thanks for your reply Kokin. Am new to all this stuff. Only built my first htpc few months ago and before that i was using a macbook pro. Cant wait to build. One more thing i would like to ask. With the asrock z77 itx can i over clock the samsung green 8gb thanks


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks for your reply Kokin. Am new to all this stuff. Only built my first htpc few months ago and before that i was using a macbook pro. Cant wait to build. One more thing i would like to ask. With the asrock z77 itx can i over clock the samsung green 8gb thanks


You are quite welcome. With just about any motherboard, you can overclock almost any RAM. The Samsung RAM is just popular because they can overclock very well, while also being half the height of regular RAM. If you're planning on watercooling, you can go for any of the ITX boards (Asus, Asrock, and the upcoming EVGA) since the waterblock won't have any space constraints.

Some of the reasons I chose the Asrock board was it has a nice color scheme and it matched the black Prodigy, it usually overclocks with lower voltage (depends), it has 2 m-sata ports (one on top and under the board) and is cheaper to boot. Also, if you've had any Asrock board from the P67 or Z68 boards, the UEFI/BIOS will be identical, thus I stuck with what I was familar with.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usop8290*
> 
> Hello guys...this is my setup with bitfenix prodigy..love the case however there are few things that let me down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The handle a bit sharp
> 2. No mesh for front panel (White version only)


thats a sick build broseph! im kind of curious myself as to why Bitfenix didnt make a mesh front panel for the white one like the black one? maybe xbournex could enlighten us? i like the white but for me, the lack of front mesh is a deal breaker unless airflow is comperable to the mesh front with a 230mm fan. i suppose i could always mod it and paint the interior white and keep the exterior black.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> thats a sick build broseph! im kind of curious myself as to why Bitfenix didnt make a mesh front panel for the white one like the black one? maybe xbournex could enlighten us? i like the white but for me, the lack of front mesh is a deal breaker unless airflow is comperable to the mesh front with a 230mm fan. i suppose i could always mod it and paint the interior white and keep the exterior black.


Something like this?


I could have not cropped the photo, but where's the fun? This could be from a front panel of some case, or not. An existing case, or a future case.
-suspense-


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Something like this?
> 
> I could have not cropped the photo, but where's the fun? This could be from a front panel of some case, or not. An existing case, or a future case.
> -suspense-


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!

Now it has to be affordable!


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Something like this?
> 
> I could have not cropped the photo, but where's the fun? This could be from a front panel of some case, or not. An existing case, or a future case.
> -suspense-


GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if this comes to market, it will be mine. oh yes, it will be mind


----------



## WALSRU

Still with the teasers? Sheesh, taking forever. I just need to start cutting on this thing, I can't feel any air coming through even with the 230mm on full blast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reply from Bitfenix 7/24*
> Hi Joseph,
> 
> We will release retail packing of Prodigy front panel with different color combination of both mesh and solid front panel around Sep/Oct. I would suggest that you can join us on Facebook, so you will get the first hand info once we release
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/LOVEMOMA.TW#!/bitfenix
> 
> Thanks
> Coco


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Something like this?
> 
> I could have not cropped the photo, but where's the fun? This could be from a front panel of some case, or not. An existing case, or a future case.
> -suspense-


As I said earlier, I'm impatiently awaiting the release of this panel







I'll be the first person in line - been waiting since before I got my white case even! Thanks for listening to our feedback!!!


----------



## errdayimhustln

I just got my case from Lockware and the feet are completely busted up. It doesn't stand at all. All of the clips are broken, even the top handles are broken loose. The box came with two holes in it.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> You are quite welcome. With just about any motherboard, you can overclock almost any RAM. The Samsung RAM is just popular because they can overclock very well, while also being half the height of regular RAM. If you're planning on watercooling, you can go for any of the ITX boards (Asus, Asrock, and the upcoming EVGA) since the waterblock won't have any space constraints.
> Some of the reasons I chose the Asrock board was it has a nice color scheme and it matched the black Prodigy, it usually overclocks with lower voltage (depends), it has 2 m-sata ports (one on top and under the board) and is cheaper to boot. Also, if you've had any Asrock board from the P67 or Z68 boards, the UEFI/BIOS will be identical, thus I stuck with what I was familar with.


Thanks for your reply Kokin. Same hear i also like the color scheme of the asrock board and am getting the black prodigy. I do have an fm1 asrock board for my htpc. My black prodigy is on pre-order and i should get it on the 21st of this month hopefully. One more thing i would like to ask is. Is the gtx 670 ftw card good for 1440p gaming or should i go for an gtx 680 sc card or an ati card. I will be getting one of them yamakasi catleap but not right now since most of my money is going towards all the parts i need for the build and i need to buy everything from the ground up. Hopefully i should have everything by 5th october apart from the gpu and monitor these two have to wait sadly until november or december and the water cooling parts as well thanks


----------



## FlyingSolo

xbournex any chance of clear window panel for both sides coming?


----------



## Nizzzlle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> xbournex any chance of clear window panel for both sides coming?


This would be awesome! I would love to be able to see into the back side of mine


----------



## skazazes

Two things.

One, can i be added to the club, Artic White pics to come.

And two, I'm looking to buy a replacement side panel, the one with the I/O, because I messed up and let my router get away from me to the point that "U channel" wont fix it.


----------



## xbournex

side panels are not available for purchase.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Is the gtx 670 ftw card good for 1440p gaming or should i go for an gtx 680 sc card or an ati card. I will be getting one of them yamakasi catleap but not right now since most of my money is going towards all the parts i need for the build and i need to buy everything from the ground up. Hopefully i should have everything by 5th october apart from the gpu and monitor these two have to wait sadly until november or december and the water cooling parts as well thanks


The 670/7950 or 680/7970 will work well. Go for what your budget can afford and whichever side you prefer. Those 4 are just about equivalent in terms of performance, especially when they are overclocked. I'm using a single 7950 for 3x 1080p monitors in portrait, so my res is even larger at 3492 x 1920 (bezel compensation), and most of my games will run 60FPS with maxed settings with my GPU at stock 830/1250. Even BF3 in Ultra is playable, just hits lower frames due to the large res.

My advice for you is to try to get a release date on the AMD 8K series. They normally release a new series about once every year, so if they are continuing that trend with the 8K series, you may see the new series coming soon after you've saved up enough.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> side panels are not available for purchase.


...until you release windowed side panels... right? *hint hint =)


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> The 670/7950 or 680/7970 will work well. Go for what your budget can afford and whichever side you prefer. Those 4 are just about equivalent in terms of performance, especially when they are overclocked. I'm using a single 7950 for 3x 1080p monitors in portrait, so my res is even larger at 3492 x 1920 (bezel compensation), and most of my games will run 60FPS with maxed settings with my GPU at stock 830/1250. Even BF3 in Ultra is playable, just hits lower frames due to the large res.
> My advice for you is to try to get a release date on the AMD 8K series. They normally release a new series about once every year, so if they are continuing that trend with the 8K series, you may see the new series coming soon after you've saved up enough.


Thanks for your reply Kokin. I have found a site that does the side panel window for the prodigy but its odd due to where the window is cut out. What do you guys think http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_9704.html


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> side panels are not available for purchase.


I really hope you guys make this happen. It will make the case even more awesome showing the water cooled cpu,rez,motherboard,gpu


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> I really hope you guys make this happen. It will make the case even more awesome showing the water cooled cpu,rez,motherboard,gpu


Just cut a Window .Takes a Bit of time But not that Bad











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## longroadtrip

Not a fan of the looks on that "mod service" window...not nearly as clean as the homemade one in the above post! Yours looks great motokill!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Not a fan of the looks on that "mod service" window...not nearly as clean as the homemade one in the above post! Yours looks great motokill!


I think they tried to go for the Silverstone window look, like on FT02 cases, but it does look odd with black screws/rivets on white. More coherent on Silverstone cases. I like rubber channels for Prodigy cases myself - matches the black and white curve contrasting design.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Not a fan of the looks on that "mod service" window...not nearly as clean as the homemade one in the above post! Yours looks great motokill!


The problem with that mod service is that if you keep it on the right side then you will see psu and motherboard only. I really hope some other mod service is available for both side. One side for gpu and the other side for motherboard and rez that would look very good


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Just cut a Window .Takes a Bit of time But not that Bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I have never done this so i don't have a idea how to go about it. To cut it out etc. But your one looks amazing better then that mod service for sure


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Not a fan of the looks on that "mod service" window...not nearly as clean as the homemade one in the above post! Yours looks great motokill!


Thanks








Still not sure about Orange tho There so Bright need way of toning them Down a Bit









MRKay
This may Help











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not sure about Orange tho There so Bright need way of toning them Down a Bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRKay
> This may Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Thanks motokill36 i will need to find a youtube video that shows me how to do this lol


----------



## motokill36

Thanks motokill36 i will need to find a youtube video that shows me how to do this lol[/quote]

Yep good call
This was my First window mod so it 's not that hard just time consuming .


----------



## ElevenEleven

Update on the Zalman CNPS9900MAX cooler for my i7 3770 (-0.1V offset voltage, stock for now) on ASRock Z77E-ITX motherboard. I reseated the heatsink a couple of times, as I just wasn't getting proper contact with a single drop of thermal paste in the middle of the CPU, so I went back to MX-4 paste (much more maleable than the included Zalman's paste--which is quite good too) and made a very uniform thin thin layer. My processor idles at 30-33C now at super low Zalman fan RPM such that it's inaudible (750 RPM constant at all loads - undervolted with a Noctua low-noise adapter and set to Max RPM in the BIOS). 63C after 5 minutes of Prime95. That's with all case fans on very low and the Zalman heatsink fan severely undervolted with a Noctua low-voltage adapter.

I'll be testing it at 4.3GHz overclock soon, but big thumbs up for now! A very quiet system and low temps despite a somewhat unorthodox sideways-blowing CPU fan orientation. This cooler fits onto the ASRock ITX motherboard and it just works! By the way, I'm certain it will keep up just fine with an overclock - I might just need to not undervolt it so much, as the fan RPM can normally go to 1500.

This is on my new Seasonic G-360 power supply too. So very quiet! I can't hear the fan at all until higher loads when it's just barely audible. No chirping sounds or anything.


----------



## longroadtrip

Good to hear!


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Almost done with the zfz.Prodigy build, but a quick snapshot to add me to the official list.
> [...]
> NuForce uDAC 2 custom mounted in the rear (even got a USB B -> internal header cable!)


Would you mind sharing some photos about the custom mounted DAC and the internal header cable?


----------



## crash01

Guys, around 500watt, what is best PSU for this case?
I have 550w not modular and ok, i can use and fit but not easy.
I have ZX850 and think that is too big

thx


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Guys, around 500watt, what is best PSU for this case?
> I have 550w not modular and ok, i can use and fit but not easy.
> I have ZX850 and think that is too big
> thx


Anything ATX form factor should fit. The only PSU's you'll have to worry about not fitting are 1000W+ PSU's.

Modular would be the best consider the Prodigy is a smaller case (Bigger for ITX though) and it would mean less clutter - BUT I don't think you'd have a problem using a non-modular PSU.


----------



## Sassanou

Hello !

Here is my Bitfenix Prodigy


----------



## Ticken

That is one ballin' build right there - whats the motherboard? GL completing it


----------



## crash01

On Z77, someone here is using Zotac?

How is? Good also in daily overclock?









Nice rig orange!


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> What do you guys think http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_9704.html


This would be a good mod if you're already watercooled. The reason for that is that your GPU will end up suffocating for air, because there will be no vents that the GPU can use to pull in cool air.


----------



## NiKa

@Sassanou

Mate very clean built....
Could you post the components you used?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassanou*
> 
> Hello !
> Here is my Bitfenix Prodigy


Your GPU might have a problem with those cables you routed to the motherboard over the PCI-E channel







Looks very nice! Are you planning on hiding your drives or attaching them somewhere outside? Might not look as clean with the completed version! (unless you're water-cooling and using integrated graphics >.<)


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassanou*
> 
> Hello !
> Here is my Bitfenix Prodigy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Really Goosd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Clean
> Love It


----------



## ElevenEleven

Silly question: can I connect both ends of the front panel USB cable into USB 3.0 AND USB 2.0 motherboard headers? My camera doesn't work with the front side ports if they are plugged into the USB 3.0 headers - only works to see the contents of its storage drive through USB 2.0 headers. If I plug both ends in... would that allow both types of functionality, or will it mess something up? Right now I just have the USB 3.0 part of the cable completely unplugged as a result.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Silly question: can I connect both ends of the front panel USB cable into USB 3.0 AND USB 2.0 motherboard headers? My camera doesn't work with the front side ports if they are plugged into the USB 3.0 headers - only works to see the contents of its storage drive through USB 2.0 headers. If I plug both ends in... would that allow both types of functionality, or will it mess something up? Right now I just have the USB 3.0 part of the cable completely unplugged as a result.


I believe that'd break something, I could be wrong.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Ugg, that means I'll have to get a USB 2.0 extension =/ J/k, I'll wrap it in black electrical tape. The included cable is barely sleeved and has the whole multi-colored wire look (nitpicking). Not sure why, since everything else is meant to look neat and sleeved.


----------



## Lizard-Brain

I believe somebody posted that connecting both the USB2 and the USB3 connectors to the mainboard made the system either not boot anymore or the USB plugs in the side panel not function anymore, I don't remember. It did not damage the system but it seems useless to connect both standards.


----------



## Sassanou

Thank for your com !

Sorry for my bad english, I'm French ^^

Here are the components :

*H77M-ITX*


















*Intel Core i3-2120*










*Silverstone Strider full modulaire*


















*4go DDR3 Gskill Ares*










*SSD ocz petrole 64go*



















*Antec Kühler H2O 620*










*Enzotech 6,4mm (1/4") HF-1/4"-14 High-Flow*










*Tygon C-210A Schlauch 8/6,4mm (1/4"ID) Clear*










*Ek-water-blocks-multioption-res-x2-150*










And the SSD is in the the PSU bay









I don't need graphic card, it's only a rig for internet, film, music : for gaming, I've another computer who is a real monster ^^


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm confused then, you're doing all that cooling just for a Sandy i3 then? o.o Sure looks nice though.


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassanou*
> 
> I don't need graphic card, it's only a rig for internet, film, music : for gaming, I've another computer who is a real monster ^^


You must really love that case then. Your build sure looks good - you can't go wrong with a white/orange (or monochrome/orange) theme.

But if that's the only purpose of your build I would have given the Antec ISK 110 VESA a shot. The Prodigy really looks huge with that little hardware in it.


----------



## Sassanou

In fact, I actually like "pretty" things, and this is what I wanted as secondary PC.

But I recognize that you are right: this case is much larger than necessary for such a configuration.

At the same time it is fun to have a lot of room in a box not much yet ^^


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

@Sassanou Yeah i had the same idea but I'm going to use my Bitfenix Prodigy as my main rig, because it has all the power i need and its half the size


----------



## PanicHunter

Hello, i just buy this parts:

1.Bitfenix Prodigy White
2.Patriot Intel Extreme Master LE 1866 16GB (2x8)
3.Intel i5 3570k
4.RaidMax Blackstone series RX-700w (Bronze Cert.)
5.ASRock Z77E-ITX

Pending Parts:
1.GIGABYTE GV-R795WF3-3GD Radeon HD 7950 3GB 384-bit
2.CORSAIR H100

Recommend Parts?


----------



## Kokin

Hey guys, there are two reoccurring issues that I think need to be addressed.

First, I know that we all love the Prodigy, but we should try not to persuade it as a case recommendation if the OP specifically stated he/she does not want a Prodigy. I've already seen so many threads where the OP is looking for an SFF or mid-tower case, but does not want the Prodigy and yet a lot of Prodigy owners are coming in to persuade the OP to get the Prodigy. We love the case and we want others to also use it, but let's try to be respectful of other cases that may suit the poster's wants/needs better.

Another issue is that many owners are getting butt-hurt about the Prodigy *NOT* being an SFF (small form factor) case. Yes it does use mITX, but it doesn't really qualify as an SFF due to its large volume/size. Our Bitfenix hardware rep, xbournex, has already said that this case was not meant to be SFF, despite being small and compact. I call it MFF (medium form factor) and even if that is a made-up term, I think we should associate the Prodigy with similar mid-towers for m-ATX boards.

This is all open for discussion, what do you guys think and do you agree?


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Hey guys, there are two reoccurring issues that I think need to be addressed.
> First, I know that we all love the Prodigy, but we should try not to persuade it as a case recommendation if the OP specifically stated he/she does not want a Prodigy. I've already seen so many threads where the OP is looking for an SFF or mid-tower case, but does not want the Prodigy and yet a lot of Prodigy owners are coming in to persuade the OP to get the Prodigy. We love the case and we want others to also use it, but let's try to be respectful of other cases that may suit the poster's wants/needs better.
> Another issue is that many owners are getting butt-hurt about the Prodigy *NOT* being an SFF (small form factor) case. Yes it does use mITX, but it doesn't really qualify as an SFF due to its large volume/size. Our Bitfenix hardware rep, xbournex, has already said that this case was not meant to be SFF, despite being small and compact. I call it MFF (medium form factor) and even if that is a made-up term, I think we should associate the Prodigy with similar mid-towers for m-ATX boards.
> This is all open for discussion, what do you guys think and do you agree?


The OP? Which thread are you on..

SFF can go both ways. Intel way, or the general term "small". Yes, it's a small form factor system. No, it's also, not a SFF. It's also not associated with mid-towers, or mATX boards because they don't fit in them, and similar sized cases that do, do not fit anywhere near the watercooling potential that they compromise on.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> The OP? Which thread are you on..
> SFF can go both ways. Intel way, or the general term "small". Yes, it's a small form factor system. No, it's also, not a SFF. It's also not associated with mid-towers, or mATX boards because they don't fit in them, and similar sized cases that do, do not fit anywhere near the watercooling potential that they compromise on.


I'm just saying that in threads where the OP (of that thread) is asking for case recommendations, I keep seeing people trying to recommend the Prodigy despite the OP (again of that thread and not this) specifically stating that he/she does not want it.

I meant to say that the size of the Prodigy is closer to smaller mid-towers that were build specifically for mATX, not the regular ATX mid-towers such as the Cooler Master 690 II. I still wouldn't consider the Prodigy an SFF in the way that smaller Silverstone cases are easily half the size/volume of the Prodigy, but can still fit the same components without watercooling. The Prodigy is special in that it *CAN* fit a lot of watercooling gear and that is one of the reasons why I love this case.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I'm just saying that in threads where the OP (of that thread) is asking for case recommendations, I keep seeing people trying to recommend the Prodigy despite the OP (again of that thread and not this) specifically stating that he/she does not want it.
> I meant to say that the size of the Prodigy is closer to smaller mid-towers that were build specifically for mATX, not the regular ATX mid-towers such as the Cooler Master 690 II. I still wouldn't consider the Prodigy an SFF in the way that smaller Silverstone cases are easily half the size/volume of the Prodigy, but can still fit the same components without watercooling. The Prodigy is special in that it *CAN* fit a lot of watercooling gear and that is one of the reasons why I love this case.


People barely ever actually read the OP this is the problem. Ever noticed this:

"I need a new cpu and want to keep my motherboard and ram, its AM3"

"Get a 2500k"

As soon as people see recommend or recommendation its a free for all for their opinion.


----------



## crash01

Hi guys, i have done a build with this amazing case and i will do another one with intel for gaming









http://www.ocaholic.ch/forum/index.php?page=Thread&postID=21339



With AMD rig 960T and Zotac


----------



## PanicHunter

Hey looks great I was looking for the black one too, but I was only able to find the white one. Anyway its going to be beautiful good job with your.


----------



## K4RIMIN4L

Just recieved my Prodigy in black add me to the club
looking forward to building in this for my first build


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> The OP? Which thread are you on..
> SFF can go both ways. Intel way, or the general term "small". Yes, it's a small form factor system. No, it's also, not a SFF. It's also not associated with mid-towers, or mATX boards because they don't fit in them, and similar sized cases that do, do not fit anywhere near the watercooling potential that they compromise on.


Word. Prodigy is perfect for what I need. So glad someone filled this niche!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Starting cads for my case windows, will post.

Also building a second one of these for my CnC rig using an 1155 mini ITX that has an onboard parallel port and an AGP port...


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Starting cads for my case windows, will post.


Looking forward to it, if your design looks like what I had in mind maybe I'll have you do that too.


----------



## PanicHunter

where did you find the black one .... I was looking for it.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Looking forward to it, if your design looks like what I had in mind maybe I'll have you do that too.


I'm working on your front panel right now actually was just about to PM you.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Anyone with a white case having trouble with airflow? I have the solution.



For WALSRU


----------



## WALSRU

< my face right now


----------



## KCAsvitt

Plugging in both USB front panel headers just caused the USB ports to not function for me. As soon as I removed the USB 2.0 header, they worked fine. I think you pick one or the other, depending on what your motherboard supports. A little surprised the Bitfenix instructions didn't address this. It was confusing.


----------



## Nizzzlle

The stretch to get the USB 3 cable plugged in on the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe is awful. I ended up bending all the pins multiple times.

Here's the cheapest one I could find in 5 minutes


----------



## the petes

does anyone know the distance between the front fan and the bottom hard drive cage? i would like to use my 200 x 35mm fan but im not sure if there is enough clearance. i would remove the bottom cage but i have a couple 3.5 drives i want to use.


----------



## smartwind

I'm considering using this case in my first build. I've been looking at builds here, Tom's hardware, and elsewhere on the web trying to figure out exactly what I'm looking for in a system. I was very impressed by this case in particular. A few questions are still rattling around in my brain though, so I have to ask....

Here's a link to the build I'm considering: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/hNhm

The only part of this build that really worries me is the giant Phanteks heatsink - I know that the prodigy is capable of housing the full size coolers, but I'm not sure the Mini-ITX form factor can accommodate this heatsink without blocking the PCI Express lane.

Before you suggest water cooling - I want to keep the optical drive bay and the bottom hard drive cage.

I can't find any Mini-ITX builds that incorporate this Phanteks heatsink - because (let's face it) such a huge heatsink in a Mini-ITX build is insane, but I think with this case it could be possible.

If this heatsink isn't compatible, could you provide links to some that are?

Also, can I remove the small fan mounted in the front and replace it with the 230mm fan listed in the link and still have my bottom hard drive cage?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartwind*
> 
> I'm considering using this case in my first build. I've been looking at builds here, Tom's hardware, and elsewhere on the web trying to figure out exactly what I'm looking for in a system. I was very impressed by this case in particular. A few questions are still rattling around in my brain though, so I have to ask....
> Here's a link to the build I'm considering: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/hM7R
> The only part of this build that really worries me is the giant Phanteks heatsink - I know that the prodigy is capable of housing the full size coolers, but I'm not sure the Mini-ITX form factor can accommodate this heatsink without blocking the PCI Express lane.
> Before you suggest water cooling - I want to keep the optical drive bay and the bottom hard drive cage.
> I can't find any Mini-ITX builds that incorporate this Phanteks heatsink - because (let's face it) such a huge heatsink in a Mini-ITX build is insane, but I think with this case it could be possible.
> If this heatsink isn't compatible, could you provide links to some that are?
> Also, can I remove the small fan mounted in the front and replace it with the 230mm fan listed in the link and still have my bottom hard drive cage?


212 evo and I have ALL the HDD cages in and have the 230mm mounted with 0 challenge.


----------



## Alfaa

Got a uni waterblock for the GPU today. Looks spiffy (and white!):


----------



## jackofhearts495

*Hey Phillyd*, would you mind adding my build log next to my name on the owners' list?


----------



## Paul McC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul McC*
> 
> Add me to the BitFenix Black Prodigy list, please.


Me 2, please.


----------



## crash01

Just a question

Someone uses 7970 reference? (or just a reference?)
With bigboy 230mm, 2x120 on top and cpu under H80, i could have problems for heat?

thx


----------



## ratzofftoya

I'm planning on using an H80 with a Scythe Gentle Typhoon as a rear exhaust, Xigmatek 120mm as a top intake, and BitFenix Spectre Pro 200m as front intake. I will be using the optical bay.

Does that sound:

1.)Cool enough to be OC-able?

2.)Fairly quiet?

3.)Doable in the case?

Thanks!


----------



## crash01

I have xigmatek and imho arent so silent.
Use bitfenix (in bundle) for top


----------



## WALSRU

The Phanteks shouldn't be a problem IF you go with the Asus Z77 motherboard. The ASRock can't fit such a big aircooler. We had someone earlier in the thread make the Phanteks PE fit with the optical drive though he did only run the middle fan and he commented it was a real tight fit.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> The Phanteks shouldn't be a problem IF you go with the Asus Z77 motherboard. The ASRock can't fit such a big aircooler. We had someone earlier in the thread make the Phanteks PE fit with the optical drive though he did only run the middle fan and he commented it was a real tight fit.


Phanteks, Prodigy and Z77, on our review


















I think too that on asrock could have some problem, because pci-ex is really close to cpu socket..not on asus or evga


----------



## nerdalertdk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Just a question
> Someone uses 7970 reference? (or just a reference?)
> With bigboy 230mm, 2x120 on top and cpu under H80, i could have problems for heat?
> thx


hey

I have an 7970 ref, with a h100, my gfx hits 81 degres with 100%, only have one 140mm fan in front.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdalertdk*
> 
> hey
> I have an 7970 ref, with a h100, my gfx hits 81 degres with 100%, only have one 140mm fan in front.


Well 81C with 100% is like a JET, noise at 23940820348 DB









BTW thx for share, i think that with 230mm and 2x120 on top i could have a more fresh gpu


----------



## nerdalertdk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Well 81C with 100% is like a JET, noise at 23940820348 DB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW thx for share, i think that with 230mm and 2x120 on top i could have a more fresh gpu


Ment my gpu load was 100%, my gpu fan is between 30-45%, the GPU pulls air in from the side true the holes in the side panel


----------



## Ctekcop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Hi guys, i have done a build with this amazing case and i will do another one with intel for gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/forum/index.php?page=Thread&postID=21339
> 
> With AMD rig 960T and Zotac


Nice one. I like it.


----------



## Father Fuzzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzzlle*
> 
> The stretch to get the USB 3 cable plugged in on the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe is awful. I ended up bending all the pins multiple times.
> Here's the cheapest one I could find in 5 minutes


I feel your pain
asus really put that in a crappy spot

i ordered extension from moddiy
blue
then i ordered 2 from Caselabs and i like it better

http://www.caselabs-store.com/usb-3-0-header-extension-cable/


----------



## phillyd

Sorry about the delay on updating guys, I'm busy as ever and trying to find someone who can do a spreadsheet, there's simply too much traffic here to use HTML! If anyone can help please say so, and I should be updating this evening


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Sorry about the delay on updating guys, I'm busy as ever and trying to find someone who can do a spreadsheet, there's simply too much traffic here to use HTML! If anyone can help please say so, and I should be updating this evening


If you can set it up I can maintain it.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Anyone with a white case having trouble with airflow? I have the solution.
> 
> For WALSRU


I would love to see this realized on an actual front of the case! How would you treat the edges of this cut-out? I assume black mesh stretched across the opening just behind the panel? I think a simple rectangular cut-out with a neat mesh insert could look good too.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I would love to see this realized on an actual front of the case! How would you treat the edges of this cut-out? I assume black mesh stretched across the opening just behind the panel? I think a simple rectangular cut-out with a neat mesh insert could look good too.


Its being done on my prodigy on the coming weeks, then I might do others's depending on how I like the results. I don't like the cad yet.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I would love to see this realized on an actual front of the case! How would you treat the edges of this cut-out? I assume black mesh stretched across the opening just behind the panel? I think a simple rectangular cut-out with a neat mesh insert could look good too.


I'm doing my front panel as exhaust as I have push pull on the roof already and have way too much positive pressure. I'm just going to black out the existing mesh as my backdrop. Looking forward to Sniper's tuning on the template and the real deal.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Keep us posted! I'm waiting for the official BitFenix version for now as I don't have any sophisticated tools for this kind of fancy metal carving.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Keep us posted! I'm waiting for the official BitFenix version for now as I don't have any sophisticated tools for this kind of fancy metal carving.


FP is plastic. However the tools we have can do any material.

I don't plan on becoming an Artisan or anything


----------



## Subcutaneous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicHunter*
> 
> where did you find the black one .... I was looking for it.


http://www.lockwaresystems.com/Prodigy-352.html

I bought mine from here - they have had them in stock for ages now.


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartwind*
> 
> The only part of this build that really worries me is the giant Phanteks heatsink - I know that the prodigy is capable of housing the full size coolers, but I'm not sure the Mini-ITX form factor can accommodate this heatsink without blocking the PCI Express lane.
> Before you suggest water cooling - I want to keep the optical drive bay and the bottom hard drive cage.
> I can't find any Mini-ITX builds that incorporate this Phanteks heatsink - because (let's face it) such a huge heatsink in a Mini-ITX build is insane, but I think with this case it could be possible.


The Phanteks PE is compatible with the case and the mobo. You will also be able to keep the HDD cages and the ODD drive bay. The PCIe lane is accessible with a clearance of maybe half an inch to the Phanteks PE.

In a nutshell everything is feasible what you are asking for. The only things to consider are that during the installation process you will have to remove the ODD drive bay temporarily and only one of the two fans that come with the Phanteks PE can be installed in push mode. The second one is a perfect choice as a rear case fan though.

You will find some good pictures of my build in the signature.

Personal note: I would encourage you to do your build because I think that your configuration would be taking good advantage of the Prodigy's design.


----------



## PanicHunter

thnx


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Sorry about the delay on updating guys, I'm busy as ever and trying to find someone who can do a spreadsheet, there's simply too much traffic here to use HTML! If anyone can help please say so, and I should be updating this evening
> 
> 
> 
> If you can set it up I can maintain it.
Click to expand...

the maintenance wouldnt exist if done properly and not abused. I cant set it up. i need to get alatar in here.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

BWG did ours, he might have time.

Cads coming in next post as I'm almost done.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Sorry for double post:

Plans for Mini Rig's button side panel:



Going to mount red acrylic behind it, red on white for the win


----------



## Duhstin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subcutaneous*
> 
> http://www.lockwaresystems.com/Prodigy-352.html
> I bought mine from here - they have had them in stock for ages now.


Ordered mine from here awhile back. Fast shipping, I got mine in two days after placing order


----------



## NiKa

I am trying to install a Spectre Pro Led fan in front of my newly acquired prodigy...

How do i do that?

i know i have to use the rubber screws... but how??? (the small rubber circle "stops" that are on the same plastic bag as the rubber screws where do i put em??)..

Thank you for your time....


----------



## ElevenEleven

What size of fan? You can't pull them through the 230mm fan - it's too wide. But 120 and 140mm fans should be fine. Take one of the rubber mounts and pull the skinny end through the front grill and then through the hole in the fan that you need. Take a pair of pliers and grab onto the skinny end of the rubber mount that should now stick out of the fan and pull. Pull until the other end of the rubber mount pops through the front cover (such that the inner rubber washer is between the fan and the front grill, and a fatter widening after that goes partially into the fan). Repeat with 3 more rubber mounts. Hope this makes sense. For 230mm fan (and maybe 200mm) you'll just have to use screws or look for extra long rubber mounts =/


----------



## NiKa

its a 200 spectre btw.. forgot to write it on my first post


----------



## ElevenEleven

Just looked at its photos, and it appears to be wide at the mounting points, like the 230mm version. I'm afraid you'll have to use the provided screws instead =/ The rubber mounts they provide do not fit the larger fans, which is an odd oversight. They only work with smaller (and narrower) fans.


----------



## NiKa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> What size of fan? You can't pull them through the 230mm fan - it's too wide. But 120 and 140mm fans should be fine. Take one of the rubber mounts and pull the skinny end through the front grill and then through the hole in the fan that you need. Take a pair of pliers and grab onto the skinny end of the rubber mount that should now stick out of the fan and pull. Pull until the other end of the rubber mount pops through the front cover (such that the inner rubber washer is between the fan and the front grill, and a fatter widening after that goes partially into the fan). Repeat with 3 more rubber mounts. Hope this makes sense. For 230mm fan (and maybe 200mm) you'll just have to use screws or look for extra long rubber mounts =/


Mate THANK YOU...

i did it ... (with the rubber mounts they fit just fine )

and inserted also the rubber round things (dont know the word forgive me) in the head of the rubber mount

Thanks again...









Now going to proceed to the next part of the build...


----------



## ElevenEleven

Alright, well, glad they worked! Mine were too short for my 230 mm fan, but i had no problem with the 140mm fan


----------



## ElevenEleven

Do I need a special bracket to mount the Recon fan controller to the top bay slot? I'd really rather not insert the optical dry box and block a good amount of air flow =/

Edit: Ended up just using good 'ole zip ties...


----------



## crash01

Guys, anyone has a graphic card with a cooler more than 2 slots?

Not 3, but 2.5 like a Gainward Phantom for example..fit? Or u cannot use side panel?

thx


----------



## ElevenEleven

Done at last! (for now anyway)

Final photos: (lighting inside is mostly from color-changing IKEA DIODER light strip - color controller remote is to the right of the computer)















Red color example:



Desk view:


----------



## MisterElliot

Greetings Prodigy owners. When all hard drive cages are removed, exactly how many SSD locations remain? Thanks


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Done at last! (for now anyway)
> Final photos: (lighting inside is mostly from color-changing IKEA DIODER light strip - color controller remote is to the right of the computer)


Very nice, clean build! How do you like the Phanteks fan?

@MisterElliot:

1x on the bottom
2x at the PSU cage
2x in the side panel (or 3x ?)

total of 5 SSD positions at least


----------



## ElevenEleven

It's alright - it's almost inaudible at 700RPM, but I start to hear it at anything over that. Uncertain how good it is at taking air out of the case yet at that RPM. I can definitely tell that the air is not collimated, and there's a large "deadspot" in the middle, but it doesn't matter for exhaust, as long as the air actually leaves the case.

On the note of fans, I got a replacement fan from Zalman for my CNPS9900MAX ($6 including shipping!), and it's much quieter than the original that came with the heatsink. I thought something must have been wrong with that one. I can now run it at 1000RPM without hearing it, and even max RPM is not as loud, though I never need that.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterElliot*
> 
> Greetings Prodigy owners. When all hard drive cages are removed, exactly how many SSD locations remain? Thanks


5...One where the cages screw into the bottom of the case, 2 in front of the PSU, and 2 in the bracket on the Power button side door...


----------



## ratzofftoya

OK, I'm starting to put this bad boy together and my current idea is to have one Spectre Pro 200 doing intake on the front, one 120m fan doing intake on the rear top, and an H80 with a Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm mounted as rear exhaust. I do have an optical bay...Is my rear top fan going to be completely blocked by the H80 rad?

But my main question is, can I have the H80 in PUSH ONLY? In other words, the rad would be flush to the rear port, and the GT would be pushing air from the case through the rad and straight out the back. Or can I have the GT flush with the port and pulling from the rad without anything pushing through it?

I know the recommended set-up is to have the H80 draw air from outside the case, but my concern then is that there will be no exhaust at all, especially if the rear top is blocked.

What are other H80 setups that people have made work in this case?


----------



## mattchid

I currently use an H80 and I can relate what I have found. First, with fans in push/pull on the rear exhaust, there is no room for a top fan. Second, I contacted Noctua about their radiator specific fans, and the engineer i talked to said that Noctua really only recommends the push fan on radiators because of the power draw and they don't see more than a degree or two different. As far as drawing from the outside through the radiator, I've never heard that, only that the fan push through the radiator and out the back.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattchid*
> 
> I currently use an H80 and I can relate what I have found. First, with fans in push/pull on the rear exhaust, there is no room for a top fan. Second, I contacted Noctua about their radiator specific fans, and the engineer i talked to said that Noctua really only recommends the push fan on radiators because of the power draw and they don't see more than a degree or two different. As far as drawing from the outside through the radiator, I've never heard that, only that the fan push through the radiator and out the back.


Sweet, thanks! (+REP!) So, to clarify, you are pushing air FROM the case THROUGH the radiator and OUT the back, right? From what I understand, that's contrary to Corsair's recommendations, which say you should push air from outside the case through the radiator, since outside air is presumably cooler. But if that doesn't make much of a difference, either, then I'd much prefer using it as exhaust, I think.

I guess I'm hesitant about going against two "suggested" optimal uses: intake flow, and push/pull config. But if having it as an exhaust and with only one fan makes a difference of only a couple degrees, I'm all for it.

What's your full fan setup in the case?


----------



## WALSRU

Another option is to put your H80 on the roof behind the ODD bay, that should leave you enough room to still run an exhaust fan on the back panel. That way you could still run it as intake (outside air) which is a 2-3C decrease in temps. Of course it varies based on set up.


----------



## ratzofftoya

In that case, would there be no room for an optical drive?


----------



## HTBites

Dear Overclockers,

as for many of you the Prodigy made it's way into my heart. It's beautiful, well-made, durable, relatively small. I've always made ATX rigs but I really don't know why. I've never had more than two sticks of RAM, never did CF or SLI, barely used PCI expansion card. So the mini-itx factor have everything I want and nothing more. This feeling tempts me to make my new rig come alive in a mini-ITX. Although the Prodigy is given, I'd like to ask for some advice about the build.

This will be my main rig, so it has to be powerful enough to allow 1920*1080 gameplay without compromises. Also, I go to LAN events pretty much, so I wouldn't like to do a full-watercooling. I'd like to keep components as quiet as possibly. I only plan to overclock on default voltage.

MB: eVGA Z77 Stinger/ASUS P8Z77-I
CPU: Intel i5-3570K
CPU Cooler: Could you recommend me some quiet but efficient one? Thought of H100.
RAM: 2x8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 1600 Mhz
SSD: Samsung 830 256GB
External HDD
VGA: Asus GTX670 DC2T
PSU : Don't know yet, could you recommend me a Gold one?

As for the house. I'd really go with the white one, because it's gorgeous, but it doesn't have front meshes, so for that reason I'd stick with the black one. Also, I couldn't find a white Blu-ray reader, and a black one would ruin the front. What fans do you recommend to keep things cool and quiet? I don't intend to save on fans.

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HTBites*
> 
> Dear Overclockers,
> as for many of you the Prodigy made it's way into my heart. It's beautiful, well-made, durable, relatively small. I've always made ATX rigs but I really don't know why. I've never had more than two sticks of RAM, never did CF or SLI, barely used PCI expansion card. So the mini-itx factor have everything I want and nothing more. This feeling tempts me to make my new rig come alive in a mini-ITX. Although the Prodigy is given, I'd like to ask for some advice about the build.
> This will be my main rig, so it has to be powerful enough to allow 1920*1080 gameplay without compromises. Also, I go to LAN events pretty much, so I wouldn't like to do a full-watercooling. I'd like to keep components as quiet as possibly. I only plan to overclock on default voltage.
> MB: eVGA Z77 Stinger/ASUS P8Z77-I
> CPU: Intel i5-3570K
> CPU Cooler: Could you recommend me some quiet but efficient one? Thought of H100.
> RAM: 2x8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 1600 Mhz
> SSD: Samsung 830 256GB
> External HDD
> VGA: Asus GTX670 DC2T
> PSU : Don't know yet, could you recommend me a Gold one?
> As for the house. I'd really go with the white one, because it's gorgeous, but it doesn't have front meshes, so for that reason I'd stick with the black one. Also, I couldn't find a white Blu-ray reader, and a black one would ruin the front. What fans do you recommend to keep things cool and quiet? I don't intend to save on fans.
> Thanks a lot in advance!


Check out my build, I'm using an Asus GTX 670 as well. I would recommend an external optical drive for when you actually need it, as having it internally will also block airflow from the top mesh. I believe BitFenix is going to come out with a white mesh front soon, hopefully reasonably priced. I'm a big fan of the new Seasonic's G line, which is 80+ gold. I'm using G-360 myself. If you value silence, H100 might not be your friend, especially if your case is near you often. If it's at a respectable distance, then I'm sure it will be fine. But up close, you'll hear the pump. And some users complain of noisy H100s. I went with an air cooler after a buzzy pump experience with a closed loop cooler, but I'm considering a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme in the future.


----------



## HTBites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Check out my build, I'm using an Asus GTX 670 as well. I would recommend an external optical drive for when you actually need it, as having it internally will also block airflow from the top mesh. I believe BitFenix is going to come out with a white mesh front soon, hopefully reasonably priced. I'm a big fan of the new Seasonic's G line, which is 80+ gold. I'm using G-360 myself. If you value silence, H100 might not be your friend, especially if your case is near you often. If it's at a respectable distance, then I'm sure it will be fine. But up close, you'll hear the pump. And some users complain of noisy H100s. I went with an air cooler after a buzzy pump experience with a closed loop cooler, but I'm considering a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme in the future.


Thanks for the reply!

I'd like to keep this rig as compact as it is possible: that's why I'd like to have integrated Wi-Fi, and built-in optical driver. I'dont use it much, but I don't want to drag another thing with me.

Only 360W??







Can you sleep at night? Is this calmly enough for an i7 and GTX670 and overclocking as well? I wanted to have 500W at least.

So, can anyone recommend me a quiet, yet effective (thus, I believe, pricey) CPU cooler for i5-3570K overclocked on default voltage? Also, I saw that the majority of the cases are white, and they have top notch internals with water cooling? How do you keep things cool with front mesh?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HTBites*
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> I'd like to keep this rig as compact as it is possible: that's why I'd like to have integrated Wi-Fi, and built-in optical driver. I'dont use it much, but I don't want to drag another thing with me.
> Only 360W??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you sleep at night? Is this calmly enough for an i7 and GTX670 and overclocking as well? I wanted to have 500W at least.
> So, can anyone recommend me a quiet, yet effective (thus, I believe, pricey) CPU cooler for i5-3570K overclocked on default voltage? Also, I saw that the majority of the cases are white, and they have top notch internals with water cooling? How do you keep things cool with front mesh?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1126863/real-world-power-usage-user-submitted-values/170#post_18164451









Should be perfectly fine for your i5 if you don't overclock it to the max.


----------



## HTBites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1126863/real-world-power-usage-user-submitted-values/170#post_18164451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be perfectly fine for your i5 if you don't overclock it to the max.


Very interesting. Maybe I'll go with that. As I see, it's not modular. Isn't this bother you?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Nope, short cables, small PSU box, no issues. All of the cables are actually inside the PSU enclosure, and I used extensions, so everything folded fine. I did buy a SATA -> PCI-E cable for the GTX 670.



All the cables--and more--are tucked in on the side that you see.


----------



## PanicHunter

*ADD ME TO THE CLUB*


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HTBites*
> 
> I'd really go with the white one, because it's gorgeous, but it doesn't have front meshes, so for that reason I'd stick with the black one.


But this has been discussed in this thread a lot and the conclusion is that the mesh front does not make such a big difference. Especially if you are looking for a silent build you might be better off with the white case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HTBites*
> 
> Also, I couldn't find a white Blu-ray reader, and a black one would ruin the front.


I disagree.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HTBites*
> 
> What fans do you recommend to keep things cool and quiet? I don't intend to save on fans.


If you are looking for a quite build I agree that watercooling won't be the best idea. That said you will be better off with the ASUS P8Z77-I deluxe due to a better position of the CPU socket which allows for the biggest choice of cooler options.

Since you don't intend to save on cooling you could opt for the Phanteks PE. This way you don't have to worry about your rear case fan anymore because you will use one of the fans that come with the CPU cooler. For the front a Spectre Pro 200 mm or 230 mm at 7 V would be nice. With such a setup my i5-2500K runs cool and quiet with 4.7 Ghz at 1.42 V. I don't know about the Intel i5-3570K though. It is said to be running hotter because it is smaller than the i5-2500K and can't dissipate heat as quick for that matter.

Oh, and if you want to have the latest stuff in fan technology you should take a look at these:

Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-P
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS
I believe there will be more models soon.


----------



## HTBites

Thanks a lot!

How do the air goes out, if I don't have front mesh and ventilators? Doesn't it get stuck in the middle of the case?
Also, these noiseblockers are better than the coolink swif2-120p?

Your images persuade me, to just choose a black one, it looks nice with it








Also, how quiet is your PSU?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Are you asking me about the PSU? (looks like you're replying to 2 different posts without quoting).

Yes, it's very quiet. You can start to hear it at high loads, but it's still not loud then, until you max it out (haven't gotten to that point yet myself). I can't hear it in games, only when I was doing stress tests at high loads it ramped up a bit. Here are some numbers from Silent PC Review site with ambient noise level of ~10.5 dBA:

DC Load---dBM
21.6W ---- 13
40.9W ---- 13
64.5W ---- 13
89.3W ---- 13
150.8W --- 13
202.8W --- 18
250.4W --- 24
299.8W --- 34
359.4W --- 39

To answer your other question, the air goes out of the rear of the case and some out of the graphics card side panel through the ventilation holes. There are still intake holes around the front panel (the black trim that you see is actually perforated all over). If you don't have top intake/exhaust fans, for example, you will have some intake through the top too, in my experience. I have a 230mm front intake fan, some air goes in through the top, and it all gets exhausted through the rear with my 140mm Phanteks fan (and some through the GPU ventilation area). I'm playing with 2 additional 120mm intake fans at the top at the moment.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Nope, short cables, small PSU box, no issues. All of the cables are actually inside the PSU enclosure, and I used extensions, so everything folded fine. I did buy a SATA -> PCI-E cable for the GTX 670.
> 
> All the cables--and more--are tucked in on the side that you see.


I did the same thing with my cables. Tight fit, I must say! BTW, my build log is updated today if anyone wants fresh pics


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HTBites*
> 
> PSU : Don't know yet, could you recommend me a Gold one?
> Thanks a lot in advance!


I highly recommend Silverstone's new 450W Gold Modular SFX power supply. It's nice and tiny, the cables are the perfect length for the Prodigy, it's fully modular, and the fan's pretty quiet, pretty much silent when installed. Ignore that one random bad review. I'm using it in my build log if you want some more pictures.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Sadly there are more than one random bad review. Mine was noisy too and a few others complained of that as well. I switched it for my current Seasonic PSU and very happy I did.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Sadly there are more than one random bad review. Mine was noisy too and a few others complained of that as well. I switched it for my current Seasonic PSU and very happy I did.


Ouch, that's rough. In that case, Seasonic (and a few other companies) makes some awesome, modular power supplies that are small enough to be used effectively in a Prodigy. Hell, you could even look at one of Seasonic's fanless PSU's if you're looking for silent.


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Ouch, that's rough. In that case, Seasonic (and a few other companies) makes some awesome, modular power supplies that are small enough to be used effectively in a Prodigy. Hell, you could even look at one of Seasonic's fanless PSU's if you're looking for silent.


I would recommend not using fanless units. They would cook in the prodigy as there is no airflow in its little shelf thingy


----------



## NiKa

installing my Bitfenix prodigy with the Silverstone ST45SF-G with the full modular cables...

This psu is built for the prodigy... no need for sleeved cables..

PSU Cables have just the right size for this case...

(Core i7 3770K
Asus 7870
16gb ram
Noctua dh14
NZXT Sentry 2
Samsung 830 120 gb
WD 1tb 2.5
Bitfenix Spectre Pro Led 200mm
Sharkoon sata cables etc...)..

hope to post build log soon


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alfaa*
> 
> I would recommend not using fanless units. They would cook in the prodigy as there is no airflow in its little shelf thingy


If they're efficient enough, and the components aren't demanding, I don't see a huge problem. But I guess there's room for opinion.


----------



## HTBites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Ouch, that's rough. In that case, Seasonic (and a few other companies) makes some awesome, modular power supplies that are small enough to be used effectively in a Prodigy. Hell, you could even look at one of Seasonic's fanless PSU's if you're looking for silent.


Thank you!
I think I'll read more about this, because I'd really like a modular PSU. I really don't understand why no one made a Platinum 450W little PSU. It'd have market I think...


----------



## ElevenEleven

Rosewill has a 450-watt platinum PSU, but it's not small in size and has long cables that are not modular =/ There's this PSU by Sparkle as well, which is small, but non-modular:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103083

And Antec Earth Watts (also small but non-modular):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371054

Kingwin is a rebrand of SuperFlower, their Laser series being the famous Golden King, I believe, but they are too large in size to fit comfortably =/

The difference between Gold and Platinum is small anyway, and some Gold PSUs are close to low end Platinum. I'd go with either kind that you find on a good deal and like. The PSU I recommended has fairly short cables, and not many of them, so it's perfectly fine that it's not modular. By the way, WiSK had a hard time sleeving the Silverstone SFX power supply because of the mirrored connectors. So even though it's modular, it's still a difficult case.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1307713/bad-modular-design-silverstone-st45sf-g


----------



## Fruergaard

Just wanted to bring some updates from my build log of Unobtainable:




(remember that one more GPU will get in there







)

More pictures in the log, and please get in there to help me diside if I use a EK Black back plate for the HD 7950 card: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p13224_EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FC7950-Backplate---Black.html


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HTBites*
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> How do the air goes out, if I don't have front mesh and ventilators? Doesn't it get stuck in the middle of the case?
> Also, these noiseblockers are better than the coolink swif2-120p?
> Your images persuade me, to just choose a black one, it looks nice with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how quiet is your PSU?


Traditionally the air is expelled through the rear and top of a PC case. If you want to keep the quantity of fans low you will want to use at least a rear case fan to pull the air out of the case.

In the Prodigy it makes sense to add another fan to the front such as the Bitfenix Spectre 200 mm or 230 mm. If you do that air will definitely not get stuck in the middle of the case because the white Prodigy has small ventilation slots around the front cover.

The new Noisblocker NB-eLoop S-Series is most likely one of the best 120 mm fans money can buy. Without proof I would say yes, they are better than the coolink swif2-120p and many other fans. If you don't mind reading a German review: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/gehaeuse-und-kuehlung/2012/test-noiseblocker-bionic-loop-luefter/

If you are asking about my PSU you will get a be quiet PSU only in Europe but it is dead silent. I am also one of the users who don't believe in big numbers, my PSU is rated at 400 W and I am overclocking a i5-2500K and a GTX 670 with it, no problem and still silent. It is the be quiet! Straightpower E9 400 W.


----------



## phillyd

*Woohoo!!*
All above are added. I will never let it go for so long unupdated. Thank you all for your patience! If I misses somebody, or listed something wrong, please post the correction.


----------



## errdayimhustln

I have a feeling I got screwed with my purchase of this case. Mine came with feet AND handles that were completely snapped off. I asked for replacement parts over a week ago and no response. I'm hoping something will happen soon.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *errdayimhustln*
> 
> I have a feeling I got screwed with my purchase of this case. Mine came with feet AND handles that were completely snapped off. I asked for replacement parts over a week ago and no response. I'm hoping something will happen soon.


If you sent in an email to [email protected], it sometimes doesn't go through.. use the contact page and direct it to support:
http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/about/contact/


----------



## Raven1300

Couple of questions about this case:

How good are the supplied fans - are they actual Spectre fans or just average ones that should really be replaced? I'm looking at the Nexus Real Silent or Scythe Gentle Typhoon - will it be worth upgrading?
Will I be able to fit a CM Hyper 212, or does it depend on other components? Looking at the dimensions, it might be a tight squeeze but people say this case can accommodate just about any CPU heatsink.
With the aforementioned heatsink, will I have enough room to still mount the top 120mm fan, or will the heatsink take up the fan's space?
Thanks!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven1300*
> 
> Couple of questions about this case:
> 
> How good are the supplied fans - are they actual Spectre fans or just average ones that should really be replaced? I'm looking at the Nexus Real Silent or Scythe Gentle Typhoon - will it be worth upgrading?
> Will I be able to fit a CM Hyper 212, or does it depend on other components? Looking at the dimensions, it might be a tight squeeze but people say this case can accommodate just about any CPU heatsink.
> With the aforementioned heatsink, will I have enough room to still mount the top 120mm fan, or will the heatsink take up the fan's space?
> Thanks!


The stock fans are spectre 3pin standards. Upgrading to 4pin PWM spectre pros will give you a heavy increase if you wanna keep the look.

Can fit a 212 assuming your other parts aren't in the way. Measure twice install once.

That I do not know but will be interested to find out.


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven1300*
> 
> 
> Will I be able to fit a CM Hyper 212, or does it depend on other components? Looking at the dimensions, it might be a tight squeeze but people say this case can accommodate just about any CPU heatsink.
> With the aforementioned heatsink, will I have enough room to still mount the top 120mm fan, or will the heatsink take up the fan's space?


I have taken some pictures for you:

 

We are looking at a clearance of 25 mm with a Phanteks PE which is 160 mm high.

The Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO is 159 mm high. This should give you clearance of 26 mm which should be just fine to install a 120x120x25 mm top fan.


----------



## Raven1300

Fantastic, thanks a lot, much appreciated!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Many updates coming from me...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Many updates coming from me...


cant wait!


----------



## WALSRU

+1


----------



## spicytofu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach9*
> 
> SpicyTofu used one and posted pics a few pages earlier in the thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1279693/bitfenix-prodigy-owners-club/650#post_17850916
> It looks like a tight fit. Any 160mm PSU will be, but probably not to the extent it will damage cables. He didn't mention any concern in his post.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsamemario666*
> 
> Thank you! I knew I probably somehow missed a post with it somewhere. That case and that PSU seem like a match made in heaven. I'll go for this then.


It is a very tight fit, the problem isn't the cables, but the plugs sticking out of the psu, if the plugs were flush, no problem, but they stick out a few mm. It does however fit, doesn't leave much in the way of fitting cables in behind to hide them, but you can securely tie them on the sides.

I don't see how bitfenx could say it can fit 165mm psu's, even with mine being at 160mm, the atx cable was a squeeze too.

Yes, it is a match made in heaven =)


----------



## PanicHunter

*UPDATE*

1.Full 3D Experience Theater By LG 47" Cinema Smart Share APP.
2.LG Cinema 3D Monitor 23" 1080P
3.Corsair H80 Liquid Cooler
4.LG Bluray 14x Rw
5.Razer Nostromo Gaming Keypad
6.IOGEAR White Card Reader

We Test the Tv with the Ps3 and Looks Great best 3D experience... Love LG

PS: the room looks awful but its because i still live in barracks cause i'm military in training.


----------



## phillyd

Just cropped background this out of a pic of my Dwood PSU cover..


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alfaa*
> 
> I would recommend not using fanless units. They would cook in the prodigy as there is no airflow in its little shelf thingy


I would agree for other brands but Seasonic really makes excellent units. Mine has a fan but it does not run 99% of the time even with hours of gaming or stress testing with overvolting and overclocking. It will spin for 30 seconds to a few minutes but at the lowest possible speed. For the fanless version, they run cool enough to just passively vent the hot air out.


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Just cropped background this out of a pic of my Dwood PSU cover..


Looking good


----------



## HuwSharpe

Anyone noticed these yet? Black/White [PRODIGY YANG]


----------



## tokbachok

add me


----------



## ayen46

add me





My Rigs
Samsung 40ES5600R LED Smart TV | Bitfenix Prodigy (Artic White) | Intel Core i5 3570K + Corsair H80 | Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe | 8GB G.Skills Ripjaws X DDR3 1600 CL9 | 120GB Intel SSD 330 | 2TB WD Caviar Green | Palit Jetstream GTX670 | Lite-On Blu-Ray Combo | Corsair TX650M | Logitech MK320 Wireless Combo | Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Gamepad


----------



## WALSRU

^ Very nice to see the Palit fits. I like your blue theme. Have to say I'm not crazy about how ODD look in the prodigy.


----------



## NiKa

Something to clarify after thorough testing about the Silverstone SFX ST45SF-G....

Yes the length of the cables is great for this case... but it NOISY..... (some other forums also mention it...)

so if you are sensitive to noise... (like I am)... Avoid it....

This information cost me 150 euros.... (i think this happens to early adopters of new technology







)

(the worst part is what psu should i buy now ....)


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Anyone noticed these yet? Black/White [PRODIGY YANG]


It looks like they simply swapped the handles from white to black, the rest being the same.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> It looks like they simply swapped the handles from white to black, the rest being the same.


Yea, i agree. Just thought it was interesting, as many people wish they could get a white case with vented front panel and now you can, sort of. I think it looks quite good.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-090-BX&groupid=2362&catid=1850&subcat=


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Yea, i agree. Just thought it was interesting, as many people wish they could get a white case with vented front panel and now you can, sort of. I think it looks quite good.
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-090-BX&groupid=2362&catid=1850&subcat=


Looks Good for sure


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm waiting for BitFenix to release some meshed panels for sale! These photos are such teasers


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I'm waiting for BitFenix to release some meshed panels for sale! These photos are such teasers


A-frikkin-men brotha


----------



## TheBenson

Where can you get this case now? None left at Newegg and seems like other retailers don't have it.


----------



## rjeftw

Anyone had their Prodigy arrive damaged? I ordered from Lockware Systems. The plastic parts where the feet screw onto the case all of mine are mostly broken or entirely gone


----------



## xbournex

Send an email to our support team:

http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/about/contact/


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I'm waiting for BitFenix to release some meshed panels for sale! These photos are such teasers


Would have saved me allot of modding if i could have got vented front


----------



## FlyingSolo

i just got my case today and am loving the case. My one is in black and in perfect condition. Will upload some pic to join the club after i get all my parts. So far i have the case and the i5 3570k and waiting for amazon uk to post my asrock z77e itx and my samsung green 8gb ram has been posted. Probably get the 128gb samsung ssd and corsair ax750 by the end of next week. Cant wait


----------



## HTBites

I think I found my PSU that'll fit perfectly the Arctic White edition.

http://www.techpowerup.com/172778/Thermaltake-Launches-the-Toughpower-Grand-Platinum-Snow-Edition-Power-Supply.html

If it won't be too big ofc...


----------



## ElevenEleven

Those sure are good looking PSUs, but they will be too long for this case. From Thermaltake's site:

"DIMENSION: 5.9"(W) x 3.4"(H) x ˙7.1" (L);150mm(W) x 86mm(H) x 180mm(L)" Too long, unless you're prepared for your PSU sticking out by three quarters of an inch (around 2cm). You can get a PSU extension bracket though if you're really set on this model.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> Where can you get this case now? None left at Newegg and seems like other retailers don't have it.


OCUK have 4 of each in stock just now.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-089-BX
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-090-BX


----------



## HTBites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Those sure are good looking PSUs, but they will be too long for this case. From Thermaltake's site:
> "DIMENSION: 5.9"(W) x 3.4"(H) x ˙7.1" (L);150mm(W) x 86mm(H) x 180mm(L)" Too long, unless you're prepared for your PSU sticking out by three quarters of an inch (around 2cm). You can get a PSU extension bracket though if you're really set on this model.


Sorry to hear that, then I'll have to continue my long and rough quest...


----------



## ElevenEleven

Well there are lots of options... I don't know why you're making your quest so long and difficult


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Started my window today, eurgh.


----------



## skazazes

Any word on the Z77N-WIFI? I want to get my mini mac pro build going...


----------



## CattleCorn

Wanted to make sure you guys saw this....







(link below pic)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=35656

Link: Performance-PCs.com


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Wanted to make sure you guys saw this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (link below pic)
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=35656
> Link: Performance-PCs.com












Nice


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=35656


Inspirational.


----------



## Kokin

That's a true work of art!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Wanted to make sure you guys saw this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (link below pic)
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=35656
> Link: Performance-PCs.com


Wow. This is truly a amazing awesome build. Damn now i want this


----------



## FlyingSolo

Is there anyway i can buy this side panel and the front panel from


----------



## ElevenEleven

That's beautiful!!! Looks sharp even without LEDs on!










I love the optical drive slot cut, and the window is great too, without any trim.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Wanted to make sure you guys saw this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (link below pic)
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=35656
> Link: Performance-PCs.com


I feel like me and Walsru had this idea weeks ago...


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I feel like me and Walsru had this idea weeks ago...


FFFFFFFFFFFF, someone beat us to the punch









(on the bright side, is does look as good in pictures as it did in my head)


----------



## CattleCorn

I love the front panel. Smexy!


----------



## Subcutaneous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I feel like me and Walsru had this idea weeks ago...


It's funny I was just thinking "didn't someone post a blow up bitfenix logo a while back for something like this?" For all you guys know you could have been at least part of the inspiration behind this. Either way that finished product looks sweet - I wish I had the time to put into making my prodigy look sexy.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Speaking of the black-orange build, one thing I disagree with is that they cut the window in the left-side panel, as it will be mostly blocked by the GPU - even if there is a pretty block on it. Cutting the window in the right side panel would have been better, allowing a better view of other components, all the water cooling, and a GPU backplate. That's what I chose to do, and it's fun to have a "see-through" small computer on my desk with all the components on display.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Speaking of the black-orange build, one thing I disagree with is that they cut the window in the left-side panel, as it will be mostly blocked by the GPU - even if there is a pretty block on it. Cutting the window in the right side panel would have been better, allowing a better view of other components, all the water cooling, and a GPU backplate. That's what I chose to do, and it's fun to have a "see-through" small computer on my desk with all the components on display.


Yeah I am definitely doing a right-side window. And maybe a left one too









How did you do the lighting in your case? Do you have details?


----------



## ElevenEleven

I first got a 230mm Spectre Pro LED fan, but it turned out to not be very bright at all, so I was going to add an LED strip (molex-powered) at the top of the case, along the right-side panel. There are a bunch of good ones for little money on eBay (imported from Germany). In the end, I went with an IKEA Dioder color-changing strip, as I had a few sets (some inherited from a friend, some my own). I pulled the cord through the PCI-E bracket area and stuck the strip to the roof of the case. It's externally powered from the wall (via a proprietary 12V adapter) and comes with a color-controlling remote. If you look at my rig photos, I have it shown sitting next to the case on my desk. In the end, I like this solution the most, as you can vary the color inside your case very easily with a turn of the dial. The only color it doesn't do is Orange, sadly. The glow from these LED strips is very uniform - no spotlight effect. If I need to carry the case around, the LED strip cord neatly disconnects from the color-controller area - it looks like a 4-pin fan connector actually.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50192365/

I'm just using 1 strip inside, but you can daisy-chain more. I'm using 3 strips externally, one attached to the back of my monitor and 2 on a shelf above, so the color inside my case corresponds to the glow around my desk. Currently it's set to a "teal" color, but I love red for night time.


Spoiler: Some photos


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I first got a 230mm Spectre Pro LED fan, but it turned out to not be very bright at all, so I was going to add an LED strip (molex-powered) at the top of the case, along the right-side panel. There are a bunch of good ones for little money on eBay (imported from Germany). In the end, I went with an IKEA Dioder color-changing strip, as I had a few sets (some inherited from a friend, some my own). I pulled the cord through the PCI-E bracket area and stuck the strip to the roof of the case. It's externally powered from the wall (via a proprietary 12V adapter) and comes with a color-controlling remote. If you look at my rig photos, I have it shown sitting next to the case on my desk. In the end, I like this solution the most, as you can vary the color inside your case very easily with a turn of the dial. The only color it doesn't do is Orange, sadly. The glow from these LED strips is very uniform - no spotlight effect. If I need to carry the case around, the LED strip cord neatly disconnects from the color-controller area - it looks like a 4-pin fan connector actually.
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50192365/
> I'm just using 1 strip inside, but you can daisy-chain more. I'm using 3 strips externally, one attached to the back of my monitor and 2 on a shelf above, so the color inside my case corresponds to the glow around my desk. Currently it's set to a "teal" color, but I love red for night time.


Thanks and +rep


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Wanted to make sure you guys saw this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (link below pic)
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=35656
> Link: Performance-PCs.com


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow Love that









My build is out of action was changing gpu spilt water when refilling didnt notice GAME OVER








CPU check in other board seams ok .
Have Board in Bag of Rice


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> My build is out of action was changing gpu spilt water when refilling didnt notice GAME OVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU check in other board seams ok .
> Have Board in Bag of Rice


Ouch!!!! Good luck with other components working. This is why I have been avoiding "real" water cooling - knowing myself, I'd be checking 10 times a day that all the connections are secure and nothing's leaking.


----------



## motokill36

Thanks








Just got Lazy and paid the price .
Fingers crossed.
Hope to get 670 on Order soon


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Almost finished my window! Pics tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Duplicated

I have a (rather long) question.

Given unlimited budget, is it possible for me to build a rig using this case and that it can run GW2 with every graphics options at max (ss not included) and still maintain around 60 fps in Lion's Arch? Also, capable of housing an air cooler that can keep a 2600k overclocked at 4.5GHz and a dual-slot GTX580 (don't have the number for overclocking yet) both under 80c during 100% load?

Thank you


----------



## longroadtrip

In short...you are only limited to your cpu cooler and which fans you put into it...Your question isn't one that can absolutely be answered as there are too many variables. What can be said is this case is exceptional for air AND liquid cooling...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> I have a (rather long) question.
> Given unlimited budget, is it possible for me to build a rig using this case and that it can run GW2 with every graphics options at max (ss not included) and still maintain around 60 fps in Lion's Arch? Also, capable of housing an air cooler that can keep a 2600k overclocked at 4.5GHz and a dual-slot GTX580 (don't have the number for overclocking yet) both under 80c during 100% load?
> Thank you


Should be able to triple monitor max GW2 on a 7970ghz. A 690 would be better.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> I have a (rather long) question.
> Given unlimited budget, is it possible for me to build a rig using this case and that it can run GW2 with every graphics options at max (ss not included) and still maintain around 60 fps in Lion's Arch? Also, capable of housing an air cooler that can keep a 2600k overclocked at 4.5GHz and a dual-slot GTX580 (don't have the number for overclocking yet) both under 80c during 100% load?
> Thank you


Yep my 7950 can max out Gw2 with SS and Ultra settings using Eyefinity in portrait. If you plan to use Eyefinity in landscape you may need two cards as landscape is more taxing due to the added FOV.


----------



## Duplicated

Thanks for all the replies. What I currently have is NH-D14, which is really big though (pretty sure I'll need a new heatsink+fan for that), and an ATX board. I don't really plan to do eyefinity/surround though due to limited desk space.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> Thanks for all the replies. What I currently have is NH-D14, which is really big though (pretty sure I'll need a new heatsink+fan for that), and an ATX board. I don't really plan to do eyefinity/surround though due to limited desk space.


You won't be able to use the Asrock board with that cooler, so you're limited to the Asus or EVGA board, though the EVGA board is taking its sweet time in releasing. Your GTX 580 will have zero problems maxing out any game on a single monitor.


----------



## phillyd

Or Gigabyte...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128568

you'd have to see if the cooler fits though.


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> You won't be able to use the Asrock board with that cooler, so you're limited to the Asus or EVGA board, though the EVGA board is taking its sweet time in releasing. Your GTX 580 will have zero problems maxing out any game on a single monitor.


Thanks again for the input. Once I have some free time (probably in December), I might put them together and sell some of my current rig's parts lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Or Gigabyte...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128568
> 
> you'd have to see if the cooler fits though.


Uh, is there a place where I can find the interior's dimension of the case? So far all the dimensions listed are the exterior though.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Or Gigabyte...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128568
> 
> you'd have to see if the cooler fits though.


I don't like the exposed VRMs and the CPU layout looks a lot like the Asrock. Looks like that Gigabyte won't be as good of an overclocker, doesn't even have the standard 8-pin EPS port.

The general layout looks a lot better than the current ITX boards though and would work well with the Prodigy.


----------



## theonedub

Got mine up and running. The size of the case is great, but the amount of wobble from something as slight as pressing the power button is getting annoying. No other complaints although I will look into adding a window (Bitfenix should just step up and make one







).


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Got mine up and running. The size of the case is great, but the amount of wobble from something as slight as pressing the power button is getting annoying. No other complaints although I will look into adding a window (Bitfenix should just step up and make one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Yes they should =)

The petition starts now!

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/bitfenix/signatures


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> You won't be able to use the Asrock board with that cooler, so you're limited to the Asus or EVGA board, though the EVGA board is taking its sweet time in releasing. Your GTX 580 will have zero problems maxing out any game on a single monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the input. Once I have some free time (probably in December), I might put them together and sell some of my current rig's parts lol.
> Uh, is there a place where I can find the interior's dimension of the case? So far all the dimensions listed are the exterior though.
Click to expand...

Look in the op

Also the gigabyte board has full support for77w processors and should get a 3770k to 4.6 no problem. They have no quality issues to speak of


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Look in the op
> Also the gigabyte board has full support for77w processors and should get a 3770k to 4.6 no problem. They have no quality issues to speak of


How about the 2600k sandy bridge?


----------



## phillyd

It should still get ya to about 4.7-8


----------



## MisterElliot

Alright fellow Prodigy brothers. I have another question for you.
I have in my possession the *P8z77-I deluxe* board from asus, *2 Corsair force GT 120 ssds* and *2 OCZ Vertex 3 120gb ssds*. I have a *raid question.* Hopefully someone has been in a similar scenario. The mobo has 4 SATA total, (2: 3gps and 2: 6gps). My question is whether I should do two raid 0 arrays (one with the corsairs and one with the OCZ drives). This will mean the force GT's will be on the sata 3 lines and the OCZ drives will be on the sata 2 lines. Now I understand that adding drives in raid 0 multiplies my chance for drive failure, but I'm wondering what will possibly get me the best speeds. Raid will automatically downgrade my sata3 ports to sata 2 speed, but I feel like having four drives running SATA2 in raid 0 could lead to faster speeds. Any thoughts/ links ?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterElliot*
> 
> Alright fellow Prodigy brothers. I have another question for you.
> I have in my possession the *P8z77-I deluxe* board from asus, *2 Corsair force GT 120 ssds* and *2 OCZ Vertex 3 120gb ssds*. I have a *raid question.* Hopefully someone has been in a similar scenario. The mobo has 4 SATA total, (2: 3gps and 2: 6gps). My question is whether I should do two raid 0 arrays (one with the corsairs and one with the OCZ drives). This will mean the force GT's will be on the sata 3 lines and the OCZ drives will be on the sata 2 lines. Now I understand that adding drives in raid 0 multiplies my chance for drive failure, but I'm wondering what will possibly get me the best speeds. Raid will automatically downgrade my sata3 ports to sata 2 speed, but I feel like having four drives running SATA2 in raid 0 could lead to faster speeds. Any thoughts/ links ?


I'd just run them as 4 drives, SSDs are blazing fast as it is, but I don't think they are too fail prone, raid 5 or 6 would be better as it has a tollerance of failures.


----------



## Qasual

I'll post my Prodigy in a bit, but I've gotten the first couple batches of Prodigy from work at NCIX and actually built it now. Har har

Welcome everyone.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterElliot*
> 
> Alright fellow Prodigy brothers. I have another question for you.
> I have in my possession the *P8z77-I deluxe* board from asus, *2 Corsair force GT 120 ssds* and *2 OCZ Vertex 3 120gb ssds*. I have a *raid question.* Hopefully someone has been in a similar scenario. The mobo has 4 SATA total, (2: 3gps and 2: 6gps). My question is whether I should do two raid 0 arrays (one with the corsairs and one with the OCZ drives). This will mean the force GT's will be on the sata 3 lines and the OCZ drives will be on the sata 2 lines. Now I understand that adding drives in raid 0 multiplies my chance for drive failure, but I'm wondering what will possibly get me the best speeds. Raid will automatically downgrade my sata3 ports to sata 2 speed, but I feel like having four drives running SATA2 in raid 0 could lead to faster speeds. Any thoughts/ links ?


I also say to run them as separate drives. You could try running them in raid, but you won't see any differences outside benchmarks. What do you plan to use them for?


----------



## Lizard-Brain

I am wondering if there will ever be such a GPU like the Nvidia G80 again. It wasn't an affordable card but probably one of the best over the past six (!) years (11-2006).


----------



## threatD

Just got this case today, along with new mobo and CPU. Have to say its a fantastic case, perfect size without missing out on performance. I am struggling a little with my cable management (corsair hx650). Not a lot of room to hide them. Will post a pic tomorrow


----------



## Fruergaard

A bit of updates on how my build looks so far
(more pictures in the build log)




Lets see if there is one who can, out from the above pictures, tell how the loop is going. Let's all start with the pump









Sleeving will propperly be done tomorrow.
Hopefully the other HD 7950 is comming next friday and in that weekend I will make the two windows.
AND then this build should be done


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> Lets see if there is one who can, out from the above pictures, tell how the loop is going. Let's all start with the pump


I'll hazard a guess.

pump => RAM1 => 200mm rad => RAM2 => Chipset => CPU => 240mm rad => GPU => 120mm rad => res => pump

Was I correct?


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I'll hazard a guess.
> pump => RAM1 => 200mm rad => RAM2 => Chipset => CPU => 240mm rad => GPU => 120mm rad => res => pump
> Was I correct?


Nice going









But you are missing one block








The loop is right, you just have to but one more block in there


----------



## nerdalertdk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> Nice going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you are missing one block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The loop is right, you just have to but one more block in there


Second GPU


----------



## tezza192

My prodigy isnt nearly as good or powerful as some on here, but I have attached some pics and a video of my project to replace my xbox360 with a console-esq build. The idea was to use it with a control pad, I have some pics but the video outlines what I am trying to achieve. I use this as a media centre / casual game machine. Pics / Video attached.

Hopefully this would give some ideas of a different approach to mini itx builds and their potential use.













I reccomend watching this in HD on youtube













I went with a budget spec, this wont break any FPS or bench records but it is very nippy and plays games at high settings

Ivy Bridge I3 2330
H77 asus mini itx MB
Sapphire Radeon 7850
OCZ ZS 550 watt PSU
8gb RAM
120 ssd boot
3tb storage HDD

Any Questions let me know.

Regards

Tezza


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tezza192*
> 
> My prodigy isnt nearly as good or powerful as some on here, but I have attached some pics and a video of my project to replace my xbox360 with a console-esq build. The idea was to use it with a control pad, I have some pics but the video outlines what I am trying to achieve. I use this as a media centre / casual game machine. Pics / Video attached.
> Hopefully this would give some ideas of a different approach to mini itx builds and their potential use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with a budget spec, this wont break any FPS or bench records but it is very nippy and plays games at high settings
> Ivy Bridge I3 2330
> H77 asus mini itx MB
> Sapphire Radeon 7850
> OCZ ZS 550 watt PSU
> 8gb RAM
> 120 ssd boot
> 3tb storage HDD
> Any Questions let me know.
> Regards
> Tezza


LOOKING good









What software is that your using ?


----------



## PanicHunter

*UPDATE*

Up Next:
1.AMD HD 7970
2.Frontal Fan 230mm
3.2 WD Caviar Green 1 TB


----------



## Raven1300

About to start building my Prodigy but the only thing I have left to design is the airflow. Hoping to get some advice from people who have worked with this case in the past.

My build:

- BitFenix Prodigy
- G.Skill 8GB (2x4GB) 1600Mhz Sniper
- Asus Geforce GTX670 DirectCU II
- SSD x 2
- Noctua NH-C12P (cooling a 3570K if it matters)

I won't have any HDD cages as my two SSDs will be mounted elsewhere.

The advice I've been given already is to have:
- a large intake, such as a Spectre Pro 230mm or a CM Megaflow 200mm
- rear intake, 120mm
- top exhaust, 120mm

This would allow for the GPU and the CPU heatsink, from what I can tell. I was going to use Noctua 120mm for both rear and top but I think it's not worth the price for this case. I might just grab some Spectre Pros.

What do you think?


----------



## motokill36

The Corsair fans are meant to be good for the money









Spectre Pro fan Is good shift alot of air and good on noise .


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> The Corsair fans are meant to be good for the money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spectre Pro fan Is good shift alot of air and good on noise .


QFT


----------



## Raven1300

So I take it by the eye-rolling icon that the Corsair fans are not good value?

I'm fine to go Spectre Pros if they're good performance for the dollar.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm not a fan of Spectre Pros due to the noise. I swapped out my rear 140mm Spectre Pro for a Phanteks 140mm fan. Still using a 230mm Spectre Pro fan at the front at low RPM, however, since I'm pretty much limited to 230-200mm fan there with the drive bay taken up by a fan controller. Scythe Gentle Typhoons, Noiseblockers, and a number of other fans should be better for airflow/noise. I hear Nexus Real Silent are good as well, along with Thermalight's fans.


----------



## bdenpaka

Here's an update to my build. I put a Seasonic X650 PSU in there. I will soon buy some white sleeving and start to water cool this build.

I do have a thought though, how would this case look if you modded both of the panels to have windows? Would this look ridiculous to anyone?


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven1300*
> 
> So I take it by the eye-rolling icon that the *Corsair fans* are not good value?


All of the fans in my build are the Corsair AF fans.

I have 3 of these fans for general flow in my case : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181021

And I have 2 of these fans for pushing air through my H100 : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181025


----------



## yanks8981

All you mini-ITx'ers, which CPU cooler did you use? It seems that my Hyper 212's backplate doesn't fit my Asus P8H77-I motherboard, but I would like a cooler that would allow me to fold occasionally, even if I cannot overclock the CPU. Any thoughts? I'd prefer not to go to a Corsair closed loop.

Thanks!


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> All you mini-ITx'ers, which CPU cooler did you use? It seems that my Hyper 212's backplate doesn't fit my Asus P8H77-I motherboard, but I would like a cooler that would allow me to fold occasionally, even if I cannot overclock the CPU. Any thoughts? I'd prefer not to go to a Corsair closed loop.
> Thanks!


I had to cut off the excess plastic on my H70 mount to get it to fit under my Asrock board.


----------



## rjeftw

My Corsair AX 750 was being a pain about fitting, so I got a cutting wheel and went to town. Needs to be straightened a tad, but should be a walk in the park now.

















And my poor broken feet

















Still running my stuff on my old stacker's motherboard tray until I get word from Bitfenix about the legs.


----------



## FlyingSolo

@rjeftw

I thought the ax750 fits in the case without cutting anything inside the case. Am asking this because am getting the ax750 psu my self. This video shows that the ax750 psu fits without any modding

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKIsrwS3fX4


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> @rjeftw
> I thought the ax750 fits in the case without cutting anything inside the case. Am asking this because am getting the ax750 psu my self. This video shows that the ax750 psu fits without any modding
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKIsrwS3fX4


The AX750 is almost the same as the Seasonic X750 that I use. While it is difficult to fit everything perfectly, it is definitely possible as many Prodigy users have 160mm modular PSUs.

The trick is to organize the cables so that they go out the sides of the PSU cage and then you can slowly push the PSU in and eventually start screwing the thumbscrews for the PSU plate. This will "force" the PSU into place, even if the cables are very bent, they won't suffer any damage.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> The AX750 is almost the same as the Seasonic X750 that I use. While it is difficult to fit everything perfectly, it is definitely possible as many Prodigy users have 160mm modular PSUs.
> The trick is to organize the cables so that they go out the sides of the PSU cage and then you can slowly push the PSU in and eventually start screwing the thumbscrews for the PSU plate. This will "force" the PSU into place, even if the cables are very bent, they won't suffer any damage.


The video showed the same thing you said. Hopefully i don't need to cut anything


----------



## rjeftw

I'm sure with a bit more patience I would have been able to get the corsair to fit. I just didn't like how snug the wires were. So I cut it.

Still have to wait on the feet from bitfenix before I actually put it together. System is rather speedy right now though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## runc

Hi all,

Just bought a Prodigy 'Yin'. Looking forward to building it. Its mostly for single monitor gaming at 1080p, and media playing (audio, photos, bluray).

Components so far are:

(new...)
i5-3570K
Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI
8G kit Patriot Viper 3
MSI GTX 660 Twin Frozr
Samsung 830 256G SSD

(cannibalised...)
Corsair HX520 psu
2 x WD black 500G hdd (raid 1 mirrored, got the family photo collection on)
LG bluray/dvd (170mm deep)

(also available...)
assorted fans (mostly Noctua and Fractal Design)
*Noctua NH-U12 heatsink* (I don't expect this to fit because the socket placement and ram height muck with either alignment, will probably use the Intel stock temporarily)

I'm undecided about what to do about the cooling. I'm currently leaning towards getting the white Spectre Pro 230mm as front intake and a Corsair H80 extracting through the rear. Any other suggestions?


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runc*
> 
> Hi all,
> Just bought a Prodigy 'Yin'. Looking forward to building it. Its mostly for single monitor gaming at 1080p, and media playing (audio, photos, bluray).
> Components so far are:
> (new...)
> i5-3570K
> Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI
> 8G kit Patriot Viper 3
> MSI GTX 660 Twin Frozr
> Samsung 830 256G SSD
> (cannibalised...)
> Corsair HX520 psu
> 2 x WD black 500G hdd (raid 1 mirrored, got the family photo collection on)
> LG bluray/dvd (170mm deep)
> (also available...)
> assorted fans (mostly Noctua and Fractal Design)
> *Noctua NH-U12 heatsink* (I don't expect this to fit because the socket placement and ram height muck with either alignment, will probably use the Intel stock temporarily)
> I'm undecided about what to do about the cooling. I'm currently leaning towards getting the white Spectre Pro 230mm as front intake and a Corsair H80 extracting through the rear. Any other suggestions?


Sound Good
looking foward to some pics


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> The AX750 is almost the same as the Seasonic X750 that I use. While it is difficult to fit everything perfectly, it is definitely possible as many Prodigy users have 160mm modular PSUs.
> The trick is to organize the cables so that they go out the sides of the PSU cage and then you can slowly push the PSU in and eventually start screwing the thumbscrews for the PSU plate. This will "force" the PSU into place, even if the cables are very bent, they won't suffer any damage.


+1 This is how I did it.


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I'm not a fan of Spectre Pros due to the noise. I swapped out my rear 140mm Spectre Pro for a Phanteks 140mm fan. Still using a 230mm Spectre Pro fan at the front at low RPM, however, since I'm pretty much limited to 230-200mm fan there with the drive bay taken up by a fan controller. Scythe Gentle Typhoons, Noiseblockers, and a number of other fans should be better for airflow/noise. I hear Nexus Real Silent are good as well, along with Thermalight's fans.


FWIW, the 140, 200, and 230mm Spectre Pros run a *LOT* louder than the 120s. The 120s are basically inaudible at full speed.


----------



## ElevenEleven

That's very unfortunate... No reason for such an inconsistency.


----------



## Michalius

They're different sizes and run at different speeds. Why would you expect consistency across different sizes of fans?


----------



## ElevenEleven

I would expect for the gap to not be so huge, if you claim that the 120mm fans are nearly silent. Because 140mm fans are the opposite. So yes, it's a huge inconsistency where it should not be so large.

I don't get your statement about RPM however. The larger the fans, the lower the RPM usually. In case of BitFenix, 140mm and 120mm fans have the same max RPM> Case in point, 120mm Spectre Pros run at 1200RPM+/- 10%, and 140mm Spectre Pros run at 1200RPM +/- 10%. So you're saying that 120mm fans at 1200RPM are super quiet, when my 140mm Spectre Pros start getting quite obvious at like 900RPM. I run them at 700RPM, which is where I can barely hear them, but the airflow is affected. I have to run my 230mm fan at 400RPM vs its rated maximum of 900 +/- 10%.


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I would expect for the gap to not be so huge, if you claim that the 120mm fans are nearly silent. Because 140mm fans are the opposite. So yes, it's a huge inconsistency *where it should not be so large*.


But why?

As per your second paragraph, that's not mutually exclusive with what I said. They are different sizes and run at different speeds. That's exactly what you said with your data.


----------



## Kokin

I always thought 140mm were more silent due to being able to push more air at lower speeds?

I'm using Gentle Typhoons all around my case, so I can back up their silence and performance.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Because they have the same design and the difference between 120mm and 140mm is not so large. They have the same maximum RPM too. You're saying that the 120mm fans run quietly and everything above is loud. That's my point - it's an inconsistency. I think you're misreading my post - I was proving that there is an inconsistency giving you concrete RPM numbers. My 140mm fan at 800RPM becomes quite noticeable and gets _very_ loud at 1200RPM. And you're saying that 120mm fan at 1200RPM is very quiet.

Maybe they did a good job with the 120mm fans, but I don't understand why there's such a difference for the 140mm version. They are all advertised as being quiet, but it's definitely not the case.

As Kokin said, that's the general consensus I see : larger fans can be run at lower RPM to push more air and be quieter. My 230mm fan has to run at sub 50% of its rated RPM to be quiet.


----------



## Michalius

Sure, if you spin them slower than 120s, then they should ostensibly be quiet.

Also, keep in mind that when someone (like myself) says 'nearly silent', it's totally subjective. Check out Martin's review of the Spectre Pro 120s to get a good idea of how loud they are if you want some consistent data.

*edit*

That inconsistency is very consistent. You can't design a 120mm fan with specific technology, and simply size it up without making adjustments and expect it to work the same. It's cutting corners, sure, but it's what all of the companies do.

There's a reason why companies like Noiseblocker and Noctua dont just release 140/200/230mm fans of the same design. It just doesn't work out. On why specifically, I do not know, as I have zero experience in physics


----------



## FlyingSolo

After looking at some water cooling video build. I think i should just stick to a corsair water cooler or something similar for the time being. since am new to all this stuff. Can any one recommend me one that is good. Will be using it with a asrock z77e itx and want to overclock it to at least 4ghz or higher and might put a bitfenix recon as well


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> After looking at some water cooling video build. I think i should just stick to a corsair water cooler or something similar for the time being. since am new to all this stuff. Can any one recommend me one that is good. Will be using it with a asrock z77e itx and want to overclock it to at least 4ghz or higher and might put a bitfenix recon as well


Any of the watercoolers will work well with the Asrock Z77E board, you may need to cut part of the backplate to avoid the bottom m-sata slot, but that doesn't require a lot of work since the backplate is made out of plastic. My CPU waterblock's backplate is made out of steel, so it's a different story for me.

You can actually overclock a 3570K up to about 4.2ghz on the stock cooler and it wouldn't run much hotter than stock since a lot of IB chips will easily hit 4.0~4.3ghz on stock voltage (depends on the CPU's stock voltage). My 3570K had no problem running 4.2ghz on less than stock voltage when I was using the stock CPU cooler for a week or two.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Sure, if you spin them slower than 120s, then they should ostensibly be quiet.
> Also, keep in mind that when someone (like myself) says 'nearly silent', it's totally subjective. Check out Martin's review of the Spectre Pro 120s to get a good idea of how loud they are if you want some consistent data.
> *edit*
> That inconsistency is very consistent. You can't design a 120mm fan with specific technology, and simply size it up without making adjustments and expect it to work the same. It's cutting corners, sure, but it's what all of the companies do.
> There's a reason why companies like Noiseblocker and Noctua dont just release 140/200/230mm fans of the same design. It just doesn't work out. On why specifically, I do not know, as I have zero experience in physics


As pointed out, when one says it's loud, it's very subjective as everyone's toleration of sound is different. Fans larger than 120mm spinning the same speed as the 120, will require more amperage. More amperage is the same as larger engine in a car. It's going to marginally louder. Not only that, the larger airflow through those perforated holes will result in higher turbulence making it sound louder.
Larger fans are available to push the same amount of air, but with lower noise. If a 120mm fan was pushing the same amount of air as our 230mm fan, it would be much much louder.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Any of the watercoolers will work well with the Asrock Z77E board, you may need to cut part of the backplate to avoid the bottom m-sata slot, but that doesn't require a lot of work since the backplate is made out of plastic. My CPU waterblock's backplate is made out of steel, so it's a different story for me.
> You can actually overclock a 3570K up to about 4.2ghz on the stock cooler and it wouldn't run much hotter than stock since a lot of IB chips will easily hit 4.0~4.3ghz on stock voltage (depends on the CPU's stock voltage). My 3570K had no problem running 4.2ghz on less than stock voltage when I was using the stock CPU cooler for a week or two.


Thanks Kokin


----------



## FlyingSolo

Looks like royal mail lost my 8gb ram sticks. Now i have to wait another week before i can get a replacement. Its all ready been more then a week. Just looking a my bitfenix prodigy box is driving me nuts lol


----------



## mattchid

Just to weigh in on fans, I have departed from the normal Bitfenix fan set up in favor of Noctua and I'm very satisfied. I've needed to post pictures of my set up for awhile, and it would be easier to reference pictures now, but ill try and explain my selections and reasons. I use one hard drive cube on the bottom, and have a Noctua NF-P14 FLX doing front intake (I have the white Prodigy, so no mesh), and a Corsair H80 in the rear with two Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans on the radiator. No top fan and my Asus 7870 uses the airflow from the side panel. My goal wasn't silence, but just as quiet as possible. I tried many fans, including a 200mm Spectra Pro, and while I liked it, i found the 140mm Noctua was quieter and quite frankly pulled in more air. It is definitely more subjective. I've tried many fans from Cougar, Bitfenix, and everyone in between, and I've always come back to Noctua as the quietest and most effective.

As for the heatsink, I ran many tests with many fans, both at idle and under stress (Prime95 for one hour), and I found that while the Corsair fans were best for pure temps, it was only by 2-3 degrees at stock speed and with my overclock on my i7 3770. The Noctua's kept the temps nearly the same and at their WORST were quieter than my best Cougar fans. Currently I have the two push/pull fans on voltage limiters and on static power (molex), and I am comfortable saying my Prodigy is as quiet as my Mac Mini and nearly as quiet as my Macbook Air.

Two things people might find interesting. I contacted both Corsair and Noctua while doing my experiments because I wanted their input on their products on the H80. When I contacted Corsair I asked if any of their new fans (that came out earlier this year) would be good replacements for the stock H80 fans, and was surprisingly told "No". I was told by an engineer that the stock fans would keep temps lower than any of their replacement models. And sure enough he was right. Not only in my tests, but any online benchmark, the Corsair stock fans are many times louder than practically every other model, but they also keep temps the lowest. For anyone who hasn't heard these fans on high, I can hear them across my house, many walls in the way.

Second I contacted Noctua about which fans they recommended both as a push fan through a radiator, and which as a pull. Their answer surprised me more. They said the NF-F12 with its focused air design was best for pushing air through a radiator, that was the design intention, and IF I wanted a pull fan that would work best too. But they also said in their tests, there wasn't a need for the pull fan and that they only saw a degree or two difference with one far versus two. Turns out they were right again! At idle and under load, at stock speeds and overclocked, the temp difference between one fan and two was minor, 1-2 degrees, and the temp difference between my voltage controlled single fan and two corsair fans on high, with an overclock (4.4 GHz), under a load? 7 degrees. Now everyone can choose which extreme they fall under, but my highest temps with an overclock were still only in the mid 60's (C), which is so far under the safe threshold, that its a matter of preference not necessity in picking these fans.

I hope this helps someone, I'm happy to offer an insights from my set up if anyone has any questions. The best thing on this forum is the insights of all the different users with the hundreds of different configurations. I like Noctua fans best, and its not out of blind loyalty. I wanted to like the Spectra fans because of the look, and the inherent fit with a Bitfenix case. But just as Noctua doesn't make cases, I think every brand does something well and I'll usually choose the specialty brand over brand consistency throughout a build.

Here's my config for reference and until I can post pictures:
- White Bitfenix Prodigy with one hard drive cage removed and a Noctua NF-P14 140mm fan pulling in air
- i7 3770 overclocked to 4.4 Ghz with Corsair H80 cooling (2 x Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans cooling in push/pull)
- ASRock Z77E-itx motherboard
- LG WH14NS40 14x BD-R
- OCZ Vertex 4 128GB
- 2 x 3TB Seagate Barracuda SATA III
- Seasonic x650, 650 Watt 80Plus Gold PSU
- Asus 7870
- 2 x 4GB Samsung low profile memory overclocked to 8-8-8-20 @ 1866


----------



## FlyingSolo

@mattchid

This has really helped me thanks for your input. Am sure this will help many people as well


----------



## HuwSharpe

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/bitfenix/signatures

Just 2 signatures, doubt this pressure will make Bitfenix consider making windowed side panels.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/bitfenix/signatures
> Just 2 signatures, doubt this pressure will make Bitfenix consider making windowed side panels.


2 signatures? Sacre Bleu!

I thought I saw a couple in the office...


----------



## WALSRU

^


----------



## ElevenEleven

Thanks, Mattchid - very interesting info! I'm a Noctua fan as well, and I own a couple of 12cm Cougar PWM fans too. I do like the Cougars, but I think my NF-F12 was quieter (don't have it anymore - sold with my old rig). I'm probably going to swap to Noctuas eventually, but I'm content with a low-rpm (400) 230mm Spectre Pro for front intake, 140mm Phanteks at 700RPM for rear exhaust (should be ~same as NF-P140 FLX), and a Zalman proprietary heatsink fan at 1000RPM. When I swap to Thermaltake Water2.0 Extreme eventually, I'm going to revisit my fan selection and go for 2x or 4x NF-F12s or similar.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> 2 signatures? Sacre Bleu!
> I thought I saw a couple in the office...


I just finished modding mine, don't you dare...


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> 2 signatures? Sacre Bleu!
> I thought I saw a couple in the office...


I want two window panel. One for gpu and the other for the motherboard. That would be awesome


----------



## FlyingSolo

Check this link for fan testing

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280797-R10-Fan-Testing-Bitfenix-Noctua-Silenx-NoiseBlocker-Phobya


----------



## WALSRU

Or here for fan testing AND eye candy


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Or here for fan testing AND eye candy


Lol


----------



## Derek1387

Can anyone tell me if the Seasonic X750 will fit this case? It is exactly 160mm without the cables hooked into it.

I am debating on switching over to ITX, and this is kinda my deciding factor right now, since i just got a new one in the mail....

Thanks


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the Seasonic X750 will fit this case? It is exactly 160mm without the cables hooked into it.
> I am debating on switching over to ITX, and this is kinda my deciding factor right now, since i just got a new one in the mail....
> Thanks


Yes it does. I use it. Just make sure you organize the cables and make them go to the sides of the PSU cage once you start pushing the PSU in. Then you can screw in the PSU plate to force it in.


----------



## Qrchak

Finally ADD ME








But mine black Prodigy came witch broken plastic pats








Now I don't know if I can start build arrrrrr...

Sorry for my english


----------



## jinzane

my prodigy


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinzane*
> 
> my prodigy


This looks different and interesting, more photos please sir.


----------



## jinzane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> This looks different and interesting, more photos please sir.


yeah sir will post more pics soon.


----------



## Javno

I have been loving this thread now for ages!

Can I ask you guys: what fan configuration should I use? I'm thinking 2 x 140mm fans (1 for intake / 1 for exhaust). I had considered a 230mm intake and a 140mm exhaust BUT was told that I had to match both or have more exhaust than intake. If that makes sense.

Any views on this?


----------



## runc

@Javno

More exhaust than intake gives you negative pressure - the air pressure inside the case is lower than that outside it. The advantage to this is a reduced risk of hotspots (places in the case where turbulent air movement can cause hot air to circulate in a small pocket) but the drawback is that unless the case is well sealed, air and more importantly, dust, will be drawn in from outside through any holes in the case.

More intake than exhaust gives positive pressure - the air pressure inside the case is higher than that outside it. The advantage to this is a cleaner interior, as much less dust should get in (assuming you have dust filters over your intake fans), and the drawback is a risk of hotspots.

For my own machine, I'm going with positive pressure. The case interior is too small for me to have any concern over hotspots (more of an issue in larger cases, particularly ones with interior divisions that can disrupt a straight front-to-back airflow), and er... (I should probably hoover more often) dust can be an issue where I keep my PC.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runc*
> 
> @Javno
> More exhaust than intake gives you negative pressure - the air pressure inside the case is lower than that outside it. The advantage to this is a reduced risk of hotspots (places in the case where turbulent air movement can cause hot air to circulate in a small pocket) but the drawback is that unless the case is well sealed, air and more importantly, dust, will be drawn in from outside through any holes in the case.
> More intake than exhaust gives positive pressure - the air pressure inside the case is higher than that outside it. The advantage to this is a cleaner interior, as much less dust should get in (assuming you have dust filters over your intake fans), and the drawback is a risk of hotspots.
> For my own machine, I'm going with positive pressure. The case interior is too small for me to have any concern over hotspots (more of an issue in larger cases, particularly ones with interior divisions that can disrupt a straight front-to-back airflow), and er... (I should probably hoover more often) dust can be an issue where I keep my PC.


This, + rep.


----------



## Javno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runc*
> 
> @Javno
> More exhaust than intake gives you negative pressure - the air pressure inside the case is lower than that outside it. The advantage to this is a reduced risk of hotspots (places in the case where turbulent air movement can cause hot air to circulate in a small pocket) but the drawback is that unless the case is well sealed, air and more importantly, dust, will be drawn in from outside through any holes in the case.
> More intake than exhaust gives positive pressure - the air pressure inside the case is higher than that outside it. The advantage to this is a cleaner interior, as much less dust should get in (assuming you have dust filters over your intake fans), and the drawback is a risk of hotspots.
> For my own machine, I'm going with positive pressure. The case interior is too small for me to have any concern over hotspots (more of an issue in larger cases, particularly ones with interior divisions that can disrupt a straight front-to-back airflow), and er... (I should probably hoover more often) dust can be an issue where I keep my PC.


Brilliant answer, thanks =)

If i buy a BitFenix Spectre PRO 200mm for a front exhaust (3-pin so plugged into the PSU) and a Akasa Apache Black Super Silent 140mm for rear exhaust (4-pin so plugged into mobo for better control) = this should give be positive pressure and keep out dust (on the assumption that hotspots won't form in such a small case)?


----------



## runc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Javno*
> 
> If i buy a BitFenix Spectre PRO 200mm for a front exhaust (3-pin so plugged into the PSU) and a Akasa Apache Black Super Silent 140mm for rear exhaust (4-pin so plugged into mobo for better control) = this should give be positive pressure and keep out dust (on the assumption that hotspots won't form in such a small case)?


Probably









I'm still waiting for delivery so I've not actually built in this case yet, and these things can be a bit unpredictable. You can take a look at the (not always reliable) manufacturer figures for airflow to get a general idea - in this case the Spectre Pro 200mm is rated at 148.72 cfm (cubic feet of air per minute) while the Akasa 140mm is rated at 89.55 cfm. This is a big difference so I'd definitely expect to see positive pressure - up to the intake fan's static pressure rating (of 1.26mmH2O which is relatively mild). All looks fine, and with up to 90cfm of airflow through a case this small, I'd have no worries at all about hotspots. With the 4pin Akasa as exhaust, just set the speed manually in bios to your personal sweet spot of noise and temps and you should be fine (I'd avoid using PWM and variable speed).

But... this is potentially going to be complicated by a graphics card drawing air in from the perforated side panel - it's my understanding that a double slot GPU will sit fairly flush to the side of the case (does anyone have a measurement for this?) which means it might pull unfiltered air in and if it's got an open cooler (as opposed to an externally venting blower) spread dust all over your internals (for blowers, any dust should mostly just cover the inside of your gpu). I'm planning on taping up the vent (I want to swap the panels over anyway to get the power switch and USB on the side I want them) and keeping an eye on my GPU temps.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm still struggling with the concept of the top mesh - should it remain unobstructed, should it have 2 intake fans, should it have 2 exhaust fans, or should it have one intake at the front and one exhaust. Should I put a 2-slot radiator there or should I go with a single-slot radiator in the rear of the case... It's not clear to me what the best airflow / cooling scenario would be, given that my GPU is air-cooled, and if I have added fans at the top, the airflow through the card would be affected (plus the grill holes in the left side panel next to the GPU affecting everything).

Anyone have a good understanding of this particular case in terms of optimal airflow scenarios? ( I suppose there should be a version for an air cooler for the CPU and a version for a water-cooler CPU with a conventional closed-loop radiator).

I just took out my top fans entirely and just using a 230mm front intake fan (blocked front - white case) and a 140mm exhaust fan + air-cooled CPU heatsink. It works fine at stock, but if I go to my 4.4GHz profile, I either have to turn all fans way up or come up with a different set-up. I'm leaning toward the latter, as all the fans at max sound REALLY loud. Hopefully once the meshed front becomes available, my cooling will improve somewhat.


----------



## rjeftw

I'm still awaiting Bitfenix's response about my broken feet. Been quite silent since September 27th. About to run the case on its side to the PSU can breathe!


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjeftw*
> 
> Been quite silent since September 27th. !


We've been answering emails... Definitely emails from the 27th have been answered.
You should use the contact form as always to make sure your email goes through.
http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/about/contact/


----------



## .theMetal

I just looked though all of the posts in this thread.... Now I need some money.

I hope to be down sizing to itx+prodigy soon


----------



## motokill36

Good stuff Really fun to water cool so many option









JUst orded GTX 670


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Totally forgot to post these here.


----------



## Kokin

eh?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> eh?


You know it.


----------



## .theMetal

gotta respect the eh


----------



## Noctua

Hey, So i'll keep this short and sweet 1st post on the forum i am currently looking to build a bitfenix prodigy white and i need some help i'll post my parts list but here is my question...

The heat sink i'd like to use is the corsair H100 BUT.... at the same time I want the Betfenix fan controller well from the looks of it I can't have both... do you guys have any suggestion on a good heat stink to buy using these parts so i can still use the fan controller.

Mobo ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe LGA 1155 Intel Z77

ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233282 CORSAIR Dominator Platinum

and a GTX 670

thanks.


----------



## theonedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> 2 signatures? Sacre Bleu!
> I thought I saw a couple in the office...


Let's get a definite answer on this. Seems as though BF doesn't want our money.


----------



## sockpirate

geeze cable management in this thing is rough.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> geeze cable management in this thing is rough.


tons of space beside the PSU..


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> tons of space beside the PSU..


Oh im not discounting that space, its just hard to work with when ya got big ole banana fingers.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*


Well done hoser


----------



## FlyingSolo

Does anyone know if this will work. One 120 rad at the front and one 120 rad at the back. that way i can keep the bay and put a bitfenix recon. And just overclock it to 4ghz or 4.2ghz will this work


----------



## motokill36

Should be ok


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Does anyone know if this will work. One 120 rad at the front and one 120 rad at the back. that way i can keep the bay and put a bitfenix recon. And just overclock it to 4ghz or 4.2ghz will this work


Simplify the loop. Just go with a single 200mm on the front.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinzane*
> 
> yeah sir will post more pics soon.


Post heist my good man, most keen to observe this in greater detail.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Thanks guys for your reply


----------



## adamski07

Just got a bitfenix prodigy off newegg. It will be here next week. I'll post a pic once it arrives please add me to the list later









I'll modify the case. Still thinking of a good color and design. Will link you guys to the build log once I start with it.









Specs:

Bitfenix Prodigy
Corsair H80
Intel 2500k
Evga z77 stinger (waiting)


----------



## Kokin

The problem with a 120mm in the rear, is that you will find it hard to clear the waterblock/tubing for the CPU. I say this because I've considered mounting a 120mm rad to the rear before and there just isn't enough room to make it work well unless you externally mount the rad.


----------



## Subcutaneous

http://www.anandtech.com/Show/Index/6177?cPage=4&all=False&sort=0&page=2&slug=choosing-the-best-120mm-radiator-fan-testing-eight-fans-with-corsairs-h80

Seems I've seen pictures of it done at least two times in this thread, and here's a link with it set up on anandtech.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subcutaneous*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/Show/Index/6177?cPage=4&all=False&sort=0&page=2&slug=choosing-the-best-120mm-radiator-fan-testing-eight-fans-with-corsairs-h80
> Seems I've seen pictures of it done at least two times in this thread, and here's a link with it set up on anandtech.


Thanks +rep. That means i can fit two 120 rad and also put a bitfenix recon.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Damn after looking at the above pic a few times. I think if i go water cooling i will have to take out the bay. Just want a nice clean build and not to many cables going every where


----------



## ElevenEleven

You cannot fit a double radiator at the front if you intend to use the top bay. There is room for 2x 120mm fans without using the bay, but with it, you can only attach a large 230mm fan (or 200) or else stick with a smaller fan / radiator mounted at the bottom of the front panel (unless you mod the front and make extra holes). You can fit a double radiator at the top, however, and still use a BitFenix Recon. You will need to attach it with zip ties and skip the "box" enclosure - that's what I did.


----------



## sockpirate

Hey all, i FINALLY got around to the cable management and everything is done for now!!! Head on over to my build log to check out the finished product!
Let me know what ya think!!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1295150/build-log-another-bitfenix-prodigy-build/70#post_18306024

I know this will help clear some questions up when considering using the recon with an EX 240, it DOES work, and works well.


----------



## adamski07

Just created a build/mod log for my Prodigy build. Please check it out. Thank you.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313366/mod-log-bitfenix-prodigy-build


----------



## jizwizard

just some work in progress pics of my prodigy. cable tidying to be done and little bits here and there to finish off


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jizwizard*


That's some seriously looking cooling.


----------



## longroadtrip

Don't know if you guys saw this...


----------



## ElevenEleven

White Recon has been released! Should have waited a few weeks =/ I do already own the black version and feel like it's probably an overall better match for my white prodigy (for proper contrasts), but I bet the white one looks awesome on the white-rimmed black front panel.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

What happens to your rig of you hit 100% use on everything Eleven? 360 seems REALLY low for PSU.


----------



## Fruergaard

So a little update on the Unobtainable project.

I have installed the two SSD beside the PSU since they could not be placed in the left side.
So they fitted just fine beside the PSU:


Also installed the two HDD with some anti vibration rubber.


And as you can see I have also sleeved and shorten most of cables.




Just need to sleeve the fan, temperatur and pump and then that's done









And in this weekend the two windows will be made (almost done).
And hopefully the last GPU arrives monday and then I will fill it up and boot it up


----------



## longroadtrip

Really like the way you did your cables Fruergaard! Looks great!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> What happens to your rig of you hit 100% use on everything Eleven? 360 seems REALLY low for PSU.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1126863/real-world-power-usage-user-submitted-values/170#post_18164451

Quiet and uneventful


----------



## Semiregular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> So a little update on the Unobtainable project.
> I have installed the two SSD beside the PSU since they could not be placed in the left side.
> So they fitted just fine beside the PSU:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also installed the two HDD with some anti vibration rubber.
> 
> And as you can see I have also sleeved and shorten most of cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to sleeve the fan, temperatur and pump and then that's done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in this weekend the two windows will be made (almost done).
> And hopefully the last GPU arrives monday and then I will fill it up and boot it up


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Really like the way you did your cables Fruergaard! Looks great!


I was just about to say the same, good job *Fruergaard*


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semiregular*
> 
> I was just about to say the same, good job *Fruergaard*


Thanks both









It did also take some time to make them.
But worth it


----------



## .theMetal

Looks like I have the wife half-way talked into some new computer parts.







I may have a prodigy, asus itx board, and msi 670 PE on the way soon.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Looks like I have the wife half-way talked into some new computer parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have a prodigy, asus itx board, and msi 670 PE on the way soon.


Does she play games that a 670 is needed or is that more for you?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Is there anyway i can get a h100 with a bitfenix recon in without any hard modding involved


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Is there anyway i can get a h100 with a bitfenix recon in without any hard modding involved


You could reverse the front-panel. The only tool you would need is a power drill to drill out the rivets and you could use screws + nuts instead of rivets when putting it back together. It was my first time "modding" a case, but it took me about 30 minutes to drill out the rivets, reverse it and screw it back on. It is probably one of the easiest mods you can do.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Is there anyway i can get a h100 with a bitfenix recon in without any hard modding involved


Top... no mods required just no ODD.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Thanks guy's. Am still not 100 percent sure if i should go for a h80,h100 or if i should go for two Black ICE GT Stealth 240 radiator

http://www.ebuyer.com/180143-hardware-labs-black-ice-gt-stealth-240-radiator-in-black-gts240-f2pb

one on front and one on top will this be able to fit without cutting the case at all. And only having two 120mm fans each for each radiator. Rather then going with 4 fans in push and pull. And just going with pull and just add a 140mm or 120mm fan at the back for exhaust will this be good


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks guy's. Am still not 100 percent sure if i should go for a h80,h100 or if i should go for two Black ICE GT Stealth 240 radiator
> http://www.ebuyer.com/180143-hardware-labs-black-ice-gt-stealth-240-radiator-in-black-gts240-f2pb
> one on front and one on top will this be able to fit without cutting the case at all. And only having two 120mm fans each for each radiator. Rather then going with 4 fans in push and pull. And just going with pull and just add a 140mm or 120mm fan at the back for exhaust will this be good


You might have problems fitting the two rads in there, even with only two fans on them both.
maybe a fix would be having the fans on the top outside









But check to see if any have done it









If you got the money for custom watercooling, then I wouldn't even doubt taking that solution (I did though take it a bit extreme with mine).
Only down size is the price but performance and noise level is way better. And allong the way you can watercool your GPU









But H100/H80 is fine, but you might get one that has the pump noise but then you should just return it until you get a good one 
Maybe consider the Antec 920?


----------



## legendaryboy88

Hi guys,

i also got the prodigy poison as browsing this thread and am contemplating to build a system around it... as my old dell seems like finally dying on me...

the only problem is that there is only 1 pcie slot on z77 itx board, which like most, will be taken up by a gpu... am looking to add a usb sound card instead of the onboard audio... but did not see many prodigy owners include them in their system.

are usb sound cards like the creative 5.1 such as:

http://asia.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=873&product=17751
http://asia.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=875&product=19829

aid in the listening or the onboard audio from motherboards such as asus/asrock/zotac z77 itx good enough?

*am posting here as i would really like some suggestions or feedback from prodigy owners.
hopefully im posting in the right place

thanks a lot and have a great week ahead!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> You might have problems fitting the two rads in there, even with only two fans on them both.
> maybe a fix would be having the fans on the top outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But check to see if any have done it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you got the money for custom watercooling, then I wouldn't even doubt taking that solution (I did though take it a bit extreme with mine).
> Only down size is the price but performance and noise level is way better. And allong the way you can watercool your GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But H100/H80 is fine, but you might get one that has the pump noise but then you should just return it until you get a good one
> Maybe consider the Antec 920?


Thanks. I think for the mean time i will go for the h80 or h100 but not sure which one to go for yet. Which one would you guy's go for


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I'd take a 920. I'm iffy about an H100 fitting in this case now, and not to mention no need for corsair link to have software support.

Thats just me though I demand a lot from my cooling.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I'd take a 920. I'm iffy about an H100 fitting in this case now, and not to mention no need for corsair link to have software support.
> Thats just me though I demand a lot from my cooling.


Out of the h80,h100,920 which one will be quieter. Am thinking of overclocking to 4ghz or max 4.5hz for every day use


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legendaryboy88*
> 
> are usb sound cards like the creative 5.1 such as:
> http://asia.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=873&product=17751
> http://asia.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=875&product=19829
> aid in the listening or the onboard audio from motherboards such as asus/asrock/zotac z77 itx good enough?


I have been asking myself the same questions for quite some time. Before I bought the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe I used to hook up my 5.1 sound system to a Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic (PCI). With the Prodigy I decided to start with the onboard sound (ALC898) and upgrade later to a USB DAC e.g. like the two you have linked.

But after a while I started wondering if I did hear any difference between the X-Fi and the onboard ALC898 at all. I did not and I believe the major reasons for this are that the ALC898 is one of the best chips you will find on a motherboard and the software that comes with it gives you all the options you might expect from a decent audio processor.

In a nutshell I would recommend you go the same way and find out if the onboard sound isn't all you need.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1305271/should-i-get-a-sound-card-if-i-am-using-the-realtek-898-chipset/0_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/1265570/realtek-alc898-vs-xonar-dx-vs-xonar-dsx/0_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/1301686/good-inexpensive-sound-card-that-sounds-as-good-as-alc898/0_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/1251735/onboard-realtek-alc898-or-audigy-2/0_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/1236188/realtek-alc898-vs-asus-xonar-dx/0_20


----------



## legendaryboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> I have been asking myself the same questions for quite some time. Before I bought the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe I used to hook up my 5.1 sound system to a Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic (PCI). With the Prodigy I decided to start with the onboard sound (ALC898) and upgrade later to a USB DAC e.g. like the two you have linked.
> But after a while I started wondering if I did hear any difference between the X-Fi and the onboard ALC898 at all. I did not and I believe the major reasons for this are that the ALC898 is one of the best chips you will find on a motherboard and the software that comes with it gives you all the options you might expect from a decent audio processor.
> In a nutshell I would recommend you go the same way and find out if the onboard sound isn't all you need.


thx mate a good read on comparisons... very helpful


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Out of the h80,h100,920 which one will be quieter. Am thinking of overclocking to 4ghz or max 4.5hz for every day use


When reviewing all three for a small danish site I found the temperature difference between them both very small under load and idle.
If i had to pick it would be the Antec 920, seems to have smaller issures with the pump and then it also got some nice software


----------



## a51alias

I went for the 920 instead of a corsair product, have to say I am very pleased with it. I managed to get it fitted onto the back 120 fan space on the Asus Z77 board without too much bother. Temps are reasonable clocked at 4.5 on a 2500k. Stays around the 60 mark under stress.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Out of the h80,h100,920 which one will be quieter. Am thinking of overclocking to 4ghz or max 4.5hz for every day use


The pumps are pumps, pick good fans and that's what will determine the noise.

I have an H100 in legion, but you think I can hear the pump over the 17 120mms? Psht.


----------



## tonyjones

Anybody rocking the Recon LCD?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyjones*
> 
> Anybody rocking the Recon LCD?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


in my main rig ya, its really nice.


----------



## Zero383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyjones*
> 
> Anybody rocking the Recon LCD?


Yup.


----------



## tonyjones

@Zero383 that looks really sexy


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> The pumps are pumps, pick good fans and that's what will determine the noise.
> I have an H100 in legion, but you think I can hear the pump over the 17 120mms? Psht.


Lol. Am going for a red and black theme. But can't find any good red 120 fan for rad and case. It's either i go for scythe gentle typhoon 1850 rpm or noctua nf-f12 for rad and not sure if corsair air series sp120 quiet edition high static pressure is better then the other two. I want it to be quite as possible the fans i mean. And i really like the h80,h100 square cpu block then the 920


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Lol. Am going for a red and black theme. But can't find any good red 120 fan for rad and case. It's either i go for scythe gentle typhoon 1850 rpm or noctua nf-f12 for rad and not sure if corsair air series sp120 quiet edition high static pressure is better then the other two. I want it to be quite as possible the fans i mean. And i really like the h80,h100 square cpu block then the 920


The corsair fans (SP/AF) are nice, their red ringy things. Spectre pros. Also, spray paint.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> The corsair fans (SP/AF) are nice, their red ringy things. Spectre pros. Also, spray paint.


This will be my first ever pc build. The other build was a htpc with a picopsu so i wont call that a pc build lol. Anyway just watched this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11TIfocssvY

and now am going for the corsair air series sp120 quiet edition high static pressure with a h100 and if i get a bad batch of h100 code 11359403 i'll just send it back to amazon until i get a good one. Also might go for the af ones as well if there quite that is. So it matches all the other fans


----------



## SniperTeamTango

The 1 review I have is nothing but spectre pros and the corsair stock fans on an H100, you should give it a read


----------



## Zero383

Here's the inside of my final build. Looks better with the 680 but that card went into my desktop.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I hope my mini rig is that sexy when completed.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero383*
> 
> Here's the inside of my final build. Looks better with the 680 but that card went into my desktop.


This looks awesome. Very nice and clean build


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> The 1 review I have is nothing but spectre pros and the corsair stock fans on an H100, you should give it a read


Just gonna read it now


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Excerpt from my mini rig Build Log:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Alright, I've bounced this idea off 3 people. 1 said I was insane, 1 said nothing, and 1 said I should do it: Here I ask the community following this casemod.
> What if I take this:
> 
> Put some more lexan in it on the otherside kinda like this:
> 
> And then put one of these behind it inside the case:
> 
> And created a moving casewindow?
> I have the animation and modding skills required to do this, thoughts?


Any and all opinion is welcome


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Excerpt from my mini rig Build Log:
> Any and all opinion is welcome


I would really like to see the transformation from White to Black.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> I would really like to see the transformation from White to Black.


Normally Id be unimpressed with the comment, but seeing as I highly doubt you're allowed to tell me that its a good idea to void my warranty, all I will say is, I know materials that woulda allow me to do that and back incredibly easily, its just expensive to get reactant powder coating.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by MrKay View Post
> 
> Lol. Am going for a red and black theme. But can't find any good red 120 fan for rad and case. It's either i go for scythe gentle typhoon 1850 rpm or noctua nf-f12 for rad and not sure if corsair air series sp120 quiet edition high static pressure is better then the other two. I want it to be quite as possible the fans i mean. And i really like the h80,h100 square cpu block then the 920


No way ur going with it.. haha.. mines gonna go almost the same. few reds tho, but I'll be using corsairs sps on it too.









Quote:


> Here's the inside of my final build. Looks better with the 680 but that card went into my desktop. wink.gif


Makes me want to water cool my upcoming prodigy build too..









btw, my case will be here tomorrow. I'll have interesting updates, finally!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Normally Id be unimpressed with the comment, but seeing as I highly doubt you're allowed to tell me that its a good idea to void my warranty, all I will say is, I know materials that woulda allow me to do that and back incredibly easily, its just expensive to get reactant powder coating.


I think you missed the point of his joke


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I think you missed the point of his joke


No I got it, I posted a picture of a black one and my buildlog is a white case.

I just wanted to sorta sarcastically point out that I could do it.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> No I got it, I posted a picture of a black one and my buildlog is a white case.
> I just wanted to sorta sarcastically point out that I could do it.


I guess my jokes are just pretty bad today


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> I guess my jokes are just pretty bad today


Nawh it was good. It would have been better if I didn't actually know how to do exactly what you described I reckon.









Sponsor me so I can do it?







jk


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'd love to work on another Prodigy case now that mine is done... Just to actually do it. It's such a cool case. I'd mod and put together Prodigy systems for a good while if I could (I don't have the finances for that)! I have a vision of a black one, and some fully-painted one - teal or orange or some such.


----------



## rjeftw

I dented the mesh panel on my prodigy, can you buy a replacement by any chance?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> No way ur going with it.. haha.. mines gonna go almost the same. few reds tho, but I'll be using corsairs sps on it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me want to water cool my upcoming prodigy build too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, my case will be here tomorrow. I'll have interesting updates, finally!


Lol. I have all ready got my case in black. Few weeks ago and also got my asrock z77e itx board. But it's been over 2 weeks now for my ram to turn up. Called today and there sending me a replacement. Probably have to wait another few days more to get it. If it doesn't go missing again hopefully. Plus my new postman lied that he didn't find any one at home to give my 128gb ssd. called up my post office today and they said they had it from the 3rd of october and went and got my ssd. Now the only thing am waiting for is my psu,ram and its driving me nuts just looking at my prodigy boxed up. I have been waiting for my parts for over 2 weeks now


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjeftw*
> 
> I dented the mesh panel on my prodigy, can you buy a replacement by any chance?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No you cant get a replacement part for now. And don't think they will be doing that any time soon. Hopefuly am wrong tho. xbournex when are the both side panel window showing up lol


----------



## Kokin

I actually had my whole build together before but I had to wait almost a month to get a case since it was sold out everywhere and wasn't officially released yet. Hope all your parts come in soon!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I actually had my whole build together before but I had to wait almost a month to get a case since it was sold out everywhere and wasn't officially released yet. Hope all your parts come in soon!


Thanks. I cant believe it i just got my psu now


----------



## FlyingSolo

ADD ME



I have a black prodigy


----------



## FlyingSolo

Damn no ram. I will build it now and see if the KINGSTON 4GB DDR3-1866 PC3-14900 CL11 HyperX PnP from my htpc works. I just hope it does on the asrock z77e itx


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Damn no ram. I will build it now and see if the KINGSTON 4GB DDR3-1866 PC3-14900 CL11 HyperX PnP from my htpc works. I just hope it does on the asrock z77e itx


Just drop $45 on some Samsung "magic" RAM and OC the hell out of it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> ADD ME
> 
> I have a black prodigy


YAY


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> ADD ME
> 
> I have a black prodigy


sweet.. Cant wait to post mine later!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Just drop $45 on some Samsung "magic" RAM and OC the hell out of it.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096


That is the ram i ordered but they lost it and i had to wait 2 weeks before they could send me out a replacement which they did today. In uk this ram is $75 and only two places sell them. And since they overclock good they put the price up. Was gonna go for the corsair dominator platinum before i found out about these rams tho


----------



## PureSolidness

A proud new owner of a Prodigy








New white-theme HTPC/budget gaming build started (will also be used when my main rig is busy encoding *****







)

Specs:
Case - BitFenix Prodigy white
Mobo -Asus P8H77-i
CPU - Undecided, maybe Sandy-B celeron G530 or i3-2120
GPU - My old 5770 when gaming, integrated if I make it HTPC only
Ram - Corsair Vengeance 8gb blue
SSD - Probably intel 330 120gb or samsung 830 128gb
HD - None - will be networked
PSU - Either PC Power Silencer MkIII 400w (cause its white) or Corsair HX650 (cause its really short)
Mouse - Asus Lambo white
K/B - looking for a nice white one
Speakers - If I can find decent white ones Ill get them, if not probably just old ones lying around


----------



## NiKa

For speakers i would suggest JBL Creature III white
http://www.amazon.co.uk/JBL-Creature-Desktop-Speaker-System/dp/B002YT6MK2/ref=dp_cp_ob_computers_title_1


----------



## Segovax

Still waiting on that PSU extender.


----------



## adamski07

As promised!







Here's my Arctic white BitFenix Prodigy!



More pic on my build log! Check it out here: [Mod Log] Bitfenix Prodigy Build


----------



## Fruergaard

And *NOW*, propperly for the first time; two GPU's installed in a Prodigy case














Hope you like it, more pictures in the build log


----------



## ElevenEleven

Beautifully executed! Well done


----------



## Subcutaneous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks guy's. Am still not 100 percent sure if i should go for a h80,h100 or if i should go for two Black ICE GT Stealth 240 radiator
> http://www.ebuyer.com/180143-hardware-labs-black-ice-gt-stealth-240-radiator-in-black-gts240-f2pb
> one on front and one on top will this be able to fit without cutting the case at all. And only having two 120mm fans each for each radiator. Rather then going with 4 fans in push and pull. And just going with pull and just add a 140mm or 120mm fan at the back for exhaust will this be good


You can fit two 240mm radiators but the fitment is pretty tight. It's simple enough to get push/pull on both if you're willing to have the top radiator mounted on the outside. (or the front radiator, but that seems more risky, on top the handles offer it some protection)

*Edit - Push pull is not possible with both radiators mounted internally.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subcutaneous*
> 
> You can fit two 240mm radiators but the fitment is pretty tight. It's simple enough to get push/pull on both if you're willing to have the top radiator mounted on the outside. (or the front radiator, but that seems more risky, on top the handles offer it some protection)
> *Edit - Push pull is not possible with both radiators mounted internally.


Thanks +rep. Is that a custom gpu cooler on your gpu


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> And *NOW*, propperly for the first time; two GPU's installed in a Prodigy case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it, more pictures in the build log


This looks awesome


----------



## Subcutaneous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks +rep. Is that a custom gpu cooler on your gpu


No it's just a Thermaltake closed loop cooler with a Dwood bracket to make it useful for GPU cooling.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subcutaneous*
> 
> No it's just a Thermaltake closed loop cooler with a Dwood bracket to make it useful for GPU cooling.


Thanks for letting me know


----------



## jackofhearts495

Just a few shots from my build log of the stock case. Can't wait to start messing with it


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Just a few shots from my build log of the stock case. Can't wait to start messing with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


what's that PSU you have in your case? I might need new PSU for my build. My OCZ 850w is too long, tho I can still use it with slight modification which is on my plan right now.

NVM, seen ur build log and the PSU you have. looking forward for your build! great job on sleeving.









[Mod Log] Bitfenix Prodigy Build


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> what's that PSU you have in your case? I might need new PSU for my build. My OCZ 850w is too long, tho I can still use it with slight modification which is on my plan right now.
> NVM, seen ur build log and the PSU you have. looking forward for your build! great job on sleeving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Mod Log] Bitfenix Prodigy Build










Thanks. I wish I'd done more than the 8-pin and half the 24-pin by now, but ah well. All in good time.

I actually can't recommend the PSU. The wiring is stupid as far as sleeving's concerned and the stock 80mm fan is too loud. Kinda disappointing to be honest.


----------



## golfergolfer

Well Hello everyone I hope to be able to get really involved with this club because I have a feeling I will be needing some help and opinions from everyone







Basically I plan on getting an Prodigy but I dont really feel like spending the money for a mITX rig so I will be putting in my mATX rig







Are there any thoughts on this?

EDIT: Reading though a bit I see the stunning build log "Unobtainable" has done a shuttle board thingy which I must say is very impressive


----------



## yanks8981

All my parts are here but the motherboard. I ordered the Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI since it looks like there should be no problems installing my Hyper 212+ backplate on it. The rest of the parts are listed in my home server rig below. I will post pics when finished.


----------



## Fruergaard

Spoiler: So lets tease a little bit more for the Unobtainable build



Last night I booted the baby up and it all worked just fine (only in the bios).

So next step was to paint the motherboard and also the GPU back plate.
First of the GPU's and the now white painted back plate:

Now that's close for two GPU's









Here the now white back plate:


And with a bit more light:


And then to the motherboard.
Before:


And then three hours later







:





So im just missing some UV LED and then this build should be done









Tomorrow I will fill it up and boot it again.

And friday the LED should arrive and then you will get some cool pictures


----------



## Javno

Hey guys,

Nearly time to order my new Prodigy rig! I just want to check a couple of things:

1) I want to use the GA-Z77N-WIFI and get a Corsair HX 650w. Now I may sound like an idiot BUT the motherboard has a 4-pin ATX-12V / CPU cable socket whereas the PSU only comes with an 8-pin connector? Do I need to buy an adapter or am I missing a trick?

2) It's 150mm in length and only partially modular... will there be a comfortable amount of space (seen as many people recommend 140mm PSUs for this case and I'm not a fan of forcing / bending my cables to fit). ALSO would there be any redundant wires seen as I won't be able to only select only the ones needed (my current PSU is partially modular and one of the cables that I don't use and can't remove is a minor irritation)? =)


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Javno*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Nearly time to order my new Prodigy rig! I just want to check a couple of things:
> 1) I want to use the GA-Z77N-WIFI and get a Corsair HX 650w. Now I may sound like an idiot BUT the motherboard has a 4-pin ATX-12V / CPU cable socket whereas the PSU only comes with an 8-pin connector? Do I need to buy an adapter or am I missing a trick?
> 2) It's 150mm in length and only partially modular... will there be a comfortable amount of space (seen as many people recommend 140mm PSUs for this case and I'm not a fan of forcing / bending my cables to fit). ALSO would there be any redundant wires seen as I won't be able to only select only the ones needed (my current PSU is partially modular and one of the cables that I don't use and can't remove is a minor irritation)? =)


The 8 pin isnt an 8 pin connector on that PSU, its a 4+4. If you look closer at the pictures, you'll see it splits into 2 that can attach together for an 8 pin board, or split for a 4. You'd be fine there.

As for length, its tight. I have the Seasonic X-650 and its the same length I believe. The thing that may be a problem for you is the HX650 isnt modular, meaning those cables for the 24 and 8 pin come right out of the PSU, and they may be a bit more stiff to turn than the completely modular cables like the X-650. I will likely take all of the stock sleeving off my cable so they bend easier. Your other option would be to dremel out a space in the front (someone else in this thread has done this I believe) to make more room. If you are good with a dremel, it'll look nice and youll have more space. Finally, maybe you can add extenders to the back. I also dont remember where, but I believe the bitfenix rep posted pictures in this thread so you can have the psu mount a little further back.


----------



## Javno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> The 8 pin isnt an 8 pin connector on that PSU, its a 4+4. If you look closer at the pictures, you'll see it splits into 2 that can attach together for an 8 pin board, or split for a 4. You'd be fine there.
> As for length, its tight. I have the Seasonic X-650 and its the same length I believe. The thing that may be a problem for you is the HX650 isnt modular, meaning those cables for the 24 and 8 pin come right out of the PSU, and they may be a bit more stiff to turn than the completely modular cables like the X-650. I will likely take all of the stock sleeving off my cable so they bend easier. Your other option would be to dremel out a space in the front (someone else in this thread has done this I believe) to make more room. If you are good with a dremel, it'll look nice and youll have more space. Finally, maybe you can add extenders to the back. I also dont remember where, but I believe the bitfenix rep posted pictures in this thread so you can have the psu mount a little further back.


Thanks for the awesome reply =)


----------



## skazazes

Z77N-WIFI
2500K
OCZ 128 GB SSD
Samsung 830 64 GB SSD
8 GB Ripjaw X RAM
H70 Cooler

You guys want a full Album?

Bet you just turned your head... Dont know why it did that.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skazazes*
> 
> You guys want a full Album?


Well, yeah!


----------



## itsabearcannon

Okay, so I was actually referred here by the good people on Reddit. I recieved a defective midnight black Prodigy case from Lockware Systems and the handles were both snapped off where the little plastic is attached via eight screws. They said there's a BitFenix representative on here who can help me? Again, if I've violated any terms of posting here, I sincerely apologize, I'd just like a working Prodigy....


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsabearcannon*
> 
> Okay, so I was actually referred here by the good people on Reddit. I recieved a defective midnight black Prodigy case from Lockware Systems and the handles were both snapped off where the little plastic is attached via eight screws. They said there's a BitFenix representative on here who can help me? Again, if I've violated any terms of posting here, I sincerely apologize, I'd just like a working Prodigy....


Welcome to OCN!

Xbournex is around here _somewhere_ he _always_ is. However you should contact support through the BitFenix website to get the ball rolling.


----------



## itsabearcannon

I already did that, got two emails back and forth, and then haven't been able to get back in touch with the support person.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsabearcannon*
> 
> Okay, so I was actually referred here by the good people on Reddit. I recieved a defective midnight black Prodigy case from Lockware Systems and the handles were both snapped off where the little plastic is attached via eight screws. They said there's a BitFenix representative on here who can help me? Again, if I've violated any terms of posting here, I sincerely apologize, I'd just like a working Prodigy....


He'll likely point you in the direction of Bitfenix's standard support. You could always PM him.


----------



## Lutfij

@ skazazes - hwy mate - be prepared to see apple suing you in the next jump







. But you just ended up with a mini G unit kudos!


----------



## orl2222

Ok, Finished my White Prodigy. Asrock board, 620 Anteck cooler. I 3570k. i used a slot loading drive, along with a Nu Force dac2 heaphone amp/dac for sound. ill link to the pics, not good, taken with my Phone.
http://s1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag25/orl2222/


----------



## golfergolfer

So im guessing that no one thinks its a good idea then?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skazazes*


OMG, what have you done to that poor Prodigy =P

Window mod: 10/10
Choice of logo: 0/10


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> So im guessing that no one thinks its a good idea then?


If you can do it, go for it. But this is an ITX case.


----------



## Kokin

That's subjective, but I like the frosted effect.


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Well Hello everyone I hope to be able to get really involved with this club because I have a feeling I will be needing some help and opinions from everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically I plan on getting an Prodigy but I dont really feel like spending the money for a mITX rig so I will be putting in my mATX rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any thoughts on this?
> EDIT: Reading though a bit I see the stunning build log "Unobtainable" has done a shuttle board thingy which I must say is very impressive


Thanks..

About your build then go for it. But if you want to be the first you better do it quick.
Since someone else is thinking about it as well post #16:
http://forums.pureoverclock.com/work-logs/18595-build-log-unobtainable-x79-white-bitfenix-prodigy.html

I also thought about is but then I found that sweet shuttle motherboard.
But it is actually really simple:
You just have to make a new back for the prodigy with four PCI slots..
A mATX board is 244 x 244 cm and the Prodigy is 250 cm width
So it should be possible to fit it in there, just mod the back side.

It's even shorter then the shuttle board which meeasures 27.5 X 19.4 cm

So there so there is room for an even thicker fan in the front then I have









I hope you make the that rig, since it would be extreme as well









As for Bitfenix; consider making a prodigy mATX version where the only thing different is the back and some standoffs for a mATX board.

I think that would sell just as good as the normal prodigy, since many like this case, but not the ITX's board and no option for Socket 2011 right away









Cable management would just be more difficult with an mATX board..


----------



## jackofhearts495

Here's my Prodigy build in its testing phases. Try to ignore the franken-24-pin cable. Grahics card, case mods, and water cooling are soon to follow. All the hardware worked great on the first boot.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Guys i really need your advice on this. As you know i have the back Prodigy. And i have a i5 3570k,asrock z77e itx,corsair ax750,samung green 8gb,samsung 830 128gb ssd and just bought a corsair h100 with Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition High Static Pressure Dual Fan and Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition High Airflow Dual Fan. Now i have never bought a graphics card before and i really need advice on this. I will be buying a 2560x1440p monitor after about 3 to 4 months. And i will be playing games like skyrim with enb texture mods and crysis 1,2 bf3, gt4 with enb mods and many other games with mods. Now i can spend max of £380 and am looking at

evga gtx 670 2gb ftw
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2gb-evga-gtx-670-ftw-28nm-pcie-30-(x16)-6208mhz-gddr5-gpu-1006mhz-boost-1084mhz-cores-1344-dp-dl-dvi

evga gtx 670 4gb ftw+ c/w backplate
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-evga-gtx-670-ftw-plus-backplate-pcie-30-6008mhz-gddr5-gpu-1006mhz-boost-1084mhz-cores-1344

evga gtx 680 2gb
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2gb-evga-gtx-680-28nm-pcie-30-(x16)-6008mhz-gddr5-gpu-1006mhz-boost-1058mhz-cores-1536-2x-dl-dvi-dp-

evga gtx 680 2gb Superclocked
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2gb-evga-gtx-680-superclocked-28nm-pcie-30-6208mhz-gddr5-gpu-1058mhz-boost-1124mhz-cores-1536

and can buy any of the hd 7970 from this link
http://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/all/gpu-amd/radeon-hd7970-pci-e

could you guys please help me. I have been a console gamer for a very long time so i have no idea what is good or bad


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guys i really need your advice on this. As you know i have the back Prodigy. And i have a i5 3570k,asrock z77e itx,corsair ax750,samung green 8gb,samsung 830 128gb ssd and just bought a corsair h100 with Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition High Static Pressure Dual Fan and Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition High Airflow Dual Fan. Now i have never bought a graphics card before and i really need advice on this. I will be buying a 2560x1440p monitor after about 3 to 4 months. And i will be playing games like skyrim with enb texture mods and crysis 1,2 bf3, gt4 with enb mods and many other games with mods. Now i can spend max of £380 and am looking at
> evga gtx 670 2gb ftw


The Anandtech Bench is your friend!


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guys i really need your advice on this. As you know i have the back Prodigy. And i have a i5 3570k,asrock z77e itx,corsair ax750,samung green 8gb,samsung 830 128gb ssd and just bought a corsair h100 with Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition High Static Pressure Dual Fan and Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition High Airflow Dual Fan. Now i have never bought a graphics card before and i really need advice on this. I will be buying a 2560x1440p monitor after about 3 to 4 months. And i will be playing games like skyrim with enb texture mods and crysis 1,2 bf3, gt4 with enb mods and many other games with mods. Now i can spend max of £380 and am looking at
> evga gtx 670 2gb ftw
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2gb-evga-gtx-670-ftw-28nm-pcie-30-(x16)-6208mhz-gddr5-gpu-1006mhz-boost-1084mhz-cores-1344-dp-dl-dvi


Personally I don't think the 680 is worth the extra money so I'd go with the FTW (MSI and ASUS also make fantastic coolers for the same chip). The FTW is a great overclocker just like the ASUS and MSI but the fan will be a bit louder than those two.

I play games like Skyrim (heavily modded), Shogun 2, Crysis, Guild Wars 2, and League of Legends (real taxing on the system haha) at 2560x1600 and have never had any framerate issues with my 670 (1270mhz boost).

For the price I'd also consider the AMD 7970 as it does fantastic at the large resolutions and had a big price drop recently. Personally I did have more headaches with AMD drivers, but not everyone runs into those issues.


----------



## WALSRU

woops double post


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Personally I don't think the 680 is worth the extra money so I'd go with the FTW (MSI and ASUS also make fantastic coolers for the same chip). The FTW is a great overclocker just like the ASUS and MSI but the fan will be a bit louder than those two.
> I play games like Skyrim (heavily modded), Shogun 2, Crysis, Guild Wars 2, and League of Legends (real taxing on the system haha) at 2560x1600 and have never had any framerate issues with my 670 (1270mhz boost).
> For the price I'd also consider the AMD 7970 as it does fantastic at the large resolutions and had a big price drop recently. Personally I did have more headaches with AMD drivers, but not everyone runs into those issues.


I kind of agree. I think I'd go with a 4GB 670 or a 7970. I'm not sure if you would need all 4GB today, but games are only getting more intense.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Damn. So which one will you guys go for evga gtx 670 4gb or hd 7990 if i buy now i can get it tomorrow


----------



## WALSRU

For the price I think the 7970 is a better deal for 2560x1440.

$50 premium for an extra 2gb and still 256-bit hasn't sold me. I don't even use my full 2gb on my card.

7970 review <---- Check out the comparison, it's close but you can tell the 7970 really takes off at high resolutions. Either one is a great card.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> For the price I think the 7970 is a better deal for 2560x1440.
> $50 premium for an extra 2gb and still 256-bit hasn't sold me. I don't even use my full 2gb on my card.
> 7970 review <---- Check out the comparison, it's close but you can tell the 7970 really takes off at high resolutions. Either one is a great card.


Thanks for the link


----------



## Subcutaneous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> As for Bitfenix; consider making a prodigy mATX version where the only thing different is the back and some standoffs for a mATX board.
> I think that would sell just as good as the normal prodigy, since many like this case, but not the ITX's board and no option for Socket 2011 right away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable management would just be more difficult with an mATX board..


Besides that, just think about the number of people with a prodigy now who would buy another one if you released an mATX compatible version. Not necessarily right away, but if I ever wanted to go crossfire in the future it would be a pretty nice option. I'm sure many would like to go crossfire/SLI now but don't want to mod their case that heavily.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subcutaneous*
> 
> Besides that, just think about the number of people with a prodigy now who would buy another one if you released an mATX compatible version. Not necessarily right away, but if I ever wanted to go crossfire in the future it would be a pretty nice option. I'm sure many would like to go crossfire/SLI now but don't want to mod their case that heavily.


I will buy one now if they made it. Would love to go sli or cross fire with this case


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Personally I don't think the 680 is worth the extra money so I'd go with the FTW (MSI and ASUS also make fantastic coolers for the same chip). The FTW is a great overclocker just like the ASUS and MSI but the fan will be a bit louder than those two.
> I play games like Skyrim (heavily modded), Shogun 2, Crysis, Guild Wars 2, and League of Legends (real taxing on the system haha) at 2560x1600 and have never had any framerate issues with my 670 (1270mhz boost).
> For the price I'd also consider the AMD 7970 as it does fantastic at the large resolutions and had a big price drop recently. Personally I did have more headaches with AMD drivers, but not everyone runs into those issues.


This really makes me think if i should go for the evga gtx 670 2gb ftw . Since i can get it for £308.19 and then sell that when the new new ones come out. And hopefully not lose much value. Can you please let me know if you can play skyrim with this mod called Sharpshooters Extreme Graphics Vision ENB


----------



## WALSRU

I have run ENB with no problems before, though I haven't used the sharpshooters mod. I since got rid of skse and enb because I didn't like fiddling with them. Now I only use mods I can manage through Skyrim Nexus, the game still looks very good.

Personally I say get the card that's going to last you at least 3 years, you'll probably take a decent hit trying to sell it once the new models come out. Computer parts, even high end ones, depreciate pretty quickly.


----------



## Subcutaneous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> This really makes me think if i should go for the evga gtx 670 2gb ftw . Since i can get it for £308.19 and then sell that when the new new ones come out. And hopefully not lose much value. Can you please let me know if you can play skyrim with this mod called Sharpshooters Extreme Graphics Vision ENB


Definitely do some reading on memory bandwidth before you consider the 4GB bandwagon......

The 680/670 4GB models keep identical memory bandwidth, only their actual storage quantity is increased..... it seems a bit confusing but really it's simple. They are offering twice the memory with basically no ability to actually access it..... games that are memory limited are typically speaking of bandwidth limitations not peak Vram usage.

The GTX 680 stock has 192 GB/s bandwidth, the GTX 680 4GB has 192 GB/s bandwidth for it's memory.....

As far as I know there are already some games being limited by the GTX 680's bandwidth at single monitor resolutions..... but I haven't heard so much about people running out of Vram.


----------



## Airborn

Quick question guys, out of these two cards which would you pick?
XFX Double D FX-797A-TDFC Radeon HD 7970 3GB
Or
EVGA 02G-P4-2670-KR GeForce GTX 670 2GB
Thanks guys


----------



## Subcutaneous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> Quick question guys, out of these two cards which would you pick?
> XFX Double D FX-797A-TDFC Radeon HD 7970 3GB
> Or
> EVGA 02G-P4-2670-KR GeForce GTX 670 2GB
> Thanks guys


That's pretty much a question of personal preference. They are going to run stock/overclocked very similarly.

The 7970 may serve you better if you have plans for a multitude of monitors. Maybe look into the 7950's which perform quite similarly to those two cards. The 670 model you listed would probably be louder. Great warranty support on both.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Does she play games that a 670 is needed or is that more for you?


haha yea, I think the 670 is a bit more geared towards me









But she will get a 560, which should be a big upgrade from her 9800gt, especially in the noise and heat department. It will crank out sims 3 like a champ


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I have run ENB with no problems before, though I haven't used the sharpshooters mod. I since got rid of skse and enb because I didn't like fiddling with them. Now I only use mods I can manage through Skyrim Nexus, the game still looks very good.
> Personally I say get the card that's going to last you at least 3 years, you'll probably take a decent hit trying to sell it once the new models come out. Computer parts, even high end ones, depreciate pretty quickly.


Any idea which card will last me that long?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Just saw these and had to share, don't think they have been put on here before.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Just saw these and had to share, don't think they have been put on here before.


Wow they look awesome. Any in black case


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Any idea which card will last me that long?


Therse no way to say if a 7970 will play a game made in 2.5 years from now. It should, but its not going to be doing it like it would play games today. Look at cards 3 years old today and compare them to newer games. You can assume that a 7970 will do the same in 3 years, but no one can be sure. Get the best card you can for the money and enjoy it.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Wow they look awesome. Any in black case


I think this guy is providing a lazer cutting service, for those in the US anyway. Shall try to find out.


----------



## crash01

Maybe monday i will have mainboard (p8z77-i del), specs:

-H80
-230mm on front
-7970 reference
-2 SSD

Where put H80? On top in pushpull or on rear fan in push and pull (outside*)?

*I have seen that is not possibile use pushpull if there are 2x120 on top also, right?

thx


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Any idea which card will last me that long?


The 7970 is just a bit faster than a 670 in most games and faster across the board at resolutions above 1080. Also it has more Vram than the 2gb 670 and much more bandwidth than any of the NVidia cards. Those features jump out to me as being more "future proof" but as was said before no one can really predict the future.

Either one will be fine, it's sort of a coin flip. Just go with your gut, neither choice is wrong.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> I think this guy is providing a lazer cutting service, for those in the US anyway. Shall try to find out.


Thanks. I wish i can buy them in the uk


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> The 7970 is just a bit faster than a 670 in most games and faster across the board at resolutions above 1080. Also it has more Vram than the 2gb 670 and much more bandwidth than any of the NVidia cards. Those features jump out to me as being more "future proof" but as was said before no one can really predict the future.
> Either one will be fine, it's sort of a coin flip. Just go with your gut, neither choice is wrong.


Thanks. Looks like am gonna do some more research. Hopefully get a card by next week. Also i saw some where that with the new amd drivers. It beats the gtx 670 and gtx 680. Say if i go for an hd 7970 which one to go for. Because there are so many different brand. But are they all the same


----------



## FlyingSolo

sorry wrong place post


----------



## WALSRU

Yeah probably best to take any more detailed discussion on graphics cards to a different thread. One last piece of advice (opinion)...

Definitely do research on which 7970 is best for you. If at all possible try to avoid the reference style cooler (anything that looks similar to that one, many brands carry the stock design) as I find the fan on it WAY too loud.

Best of luck, can't wait to see your build.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Yeah probably best to take any more detailed discussion on graphics cards to a different thread. One last piece of advice (opinion)...
> Definitely do research on which 7970 is best for you. If at all possible try to avoid the reference style cooler (anything that looks similar to that one, many brands carry the stock design) as I find the fan on it WAY too loud.
> Best of luck, can't wait to see your build.


Thanks +rep


----------



## skazazes

My Rig:
Gigabyte Z77N - WIFI
i5 2500K (HD 3000) @ 4.2
Plan on getting a 600 series GPU
Corsair H70 (SP120)
8 GB G.SKILL Ripjaw X 1333 GHz
OCZ Agility 4 128 GB SSD
Samsung 830 64 GB SSD
Bitfenix Alchemy LED light strip
Bitfenix Alchemy braided cables

And of course:

Custom windowed PRODIGY!!!

And for those of you that are going to tell me off for the window, I run OS X on here so I can develop iOS apps. If I could natively, I would be on windows. Plus im only 15 and it has taken me a few months to save up for all of this so please don't crucify me. Thanks...


Spoiler: PICS!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skazazes*
> 
> My Rig:
> Gigabyte Z77N - WIFI
> i5 2500K (HD 3000) @ 4.2
> Plan on getting a 600 series GPU
> Corsair H70 (SP120)
> 8 GB G.SKILL Ripjaw X 1333 GHz
> OCZ Agility 4 128 GB SSD
> Samsung 830 64 GB SSD
> Bitfenix Alchemy LED light strip
> Bitfenix Alchemy braided cables
> And of course:
> Custom windowed PRODIGY!!!
> And for those of you that are going to tell me off for the window, I run OS X on here so I can develop iOS apps. If I could natively, I would be on windows. Plus im only 15 and it has taken me a few months to save up for all of this so please don't crucify me. Thanks...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PICS!


I started on this kinda thing when I was your age, you're doing pretty damn well for it. I wanna know how you're running OSX on a non mac though.


----------



## skazazes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I started on this kinda thing when I was your age, you're doing pretty damn well for it. I wanna know how you're running OSX on a non mac though.


Whole world dedicated to get OS X on nice hardware like mine... Generally for programmers and GFX artists...


----------



## Lutfij

Hackintosh FTW


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skazazes*
> 
> http://www.tonymacx86.com/home.php
> Whole world dedicated to get OS X on nice hardware like mine... Generally for programmers and GFX artists...


You'll go far kidd


----------



## skazazes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> You'll go far kidd


Thanks... My brother has been on fax business twice and will be again next monday, i owe it all to him.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I think you've done very well - especially for your age, it's a big achievement! I think the window looks very cool, personally.

Gigabyte's Z77 motherboards are compatible with Hackintosh OS.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I think you've done very well - especially for your age, it's a big achievement! I think the window looks very cool, personally.
> *Gigabyte's Z77 motherboards are compatible with Hackintosh OS.*


Gigabyte boards can do freaking everything.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skazazes*
> 
> http://www.tonymacx86.com/home.php
> Whole world dedicated to get OS X on nice hardware like mine... Generally for programmers and GFX artists...


Talking about Hackintoshes is against OCN's TOS... just so you know


----------



## skazazes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Talking about Hackintoshes is against OCN's TOS... just so you know


Should i take it down, no harm intended....


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> If you can do it, go for it. But this is an ITX case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> Thanks..
> About your build then go for it. But if you want to be the first you better do it quick.
> Since someone else is thinking about it as well post #16:
> http://forums.pureoverclock.com/work-logs/18595-build-log-unobtainable-x79-white-bitfenix-prodigy.html
> I also thought about is but then I found that sweet shuttle motherboard.
> But it is actually really simple:
> You just have to make a new back for the prodigy with four PCI slots..
> A mATX board is 244 x 244 cm and the Prodigy is 250 cm width
> So it should be possible to fit it in there, just mod the back side.
> It's even shorter then the shuttle board which meeasures 27.5 X 19.4 cm
> So there so there is room for an even thicker fan in the front then I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you make the that rig, since it would be extreme as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Bitfenix; consider making a prodigy mATX version where the only thing different is the back and some standoffs for a mATX board.
> I think that would sell just as good as the normal prodigy, since many like this case, but not the ITX's board and no option for Socket 2011 right away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable management would just be more difficult with an mATX board..


I really like your build I must say and thanks for the support I decided to throw this up to see how it would all fit

















Comments?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Looks solid, I assume you double and triple checked your measurements and tolerances.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 
> Comments?


Flippin genius dude. For the size of the Prodigy there's no real reason for it not to be layed out like this in the first place.


----------



## Lutfij

from m-itx to m-atx







genius indeedy


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 
> Comments?


Damn you got it already. Are you planning to do this?







I actually have this planned, but still not sure on my ongoing prodigy build







Tho I will still use a m-itx board coz I really like the EVGA one that is coming out this nov. I like to have an option of upgrading to m-atx in the future.







Hope to see you doing this for my reference. I'm really not sure with it.

My build log : [Mod Log] Bitfenix Prodigy Build


----------



## FlyingSolo

This will be amazing if you do it


----------



## Subcutaneous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> I really like your build I must say and thanks for the support I decided to throw this up to see how it would all fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments?


This is like waking up from a dream about how prodigious the prodigy could have been.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Looks solid, I assume you double and triple checked your measurements and tolerances.


Well I kinda double checked my measurements







But I do know that it would all fit the only problem right now is that the motherboard goes a little below the bottom of the case simply because of my own personal "manufacturing" problems and if need be all that has to be done to fix that is put the fans on the inside of the case and the rad on the out side as the fans are thinner than the rad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Flippin genius dude. For the size of the Prodigy there's no real reason for it not to be layed out like this in the first place.


I completely agree! The idea was that the case imo is too big for mITX but just the right size for a mATX build








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> from m-itx to m-atx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genius indeedy


m-iatx ception... ok didnt know where i was going with that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Damn you got it already. Are you planning to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have this planned, but still not sure on my ongoing prodigy build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tho I will still use a m-itx board coz I really like the EVGA one that is coming out this nov. I like to have an option of upgrading to m-atx in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see you doing this for my reference. I'm really not sure with it.
> My build log : [Mod Log] Bitfenix Prodigy Build


I definitely plan on doing this I just recently put together my build (kinda) but not 100% happy with how it turned out and I love the prodigy case! It was recently my birthday so I got a bit of a extra cash lying around now so funding is no problem I just need some opinions from other and need to figure out how to make my new back panel... (probably gonna talk to Dwood to see if he can make me a new backplate/insert and then maybe he could keep the design and sell them to people so that they to can have a mATX prodigy







) And tbh I actually already subbed to your build because I wanna see the colours you choose








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> This will be amazing if you do it


Plan on it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subcutaneous*
> 
> This is like waking up from a dream about how prodigious the prodigy could have been.


Ah yes I agree who knows maybe if this goes well bitfenix might get an idea to sell a type of conversion kit to make it mATX because so far all that would need to be done is remove the back panel rivets slide it out and slide in a new back panel with mobo "tray" and a few more rivets on the bottom for some support.

Its great to see that there is actually some interest in this build! Thats just all making me want to do it so much more now I might post the ideas in some other places here but dont wanna go to far so that I can pull it off first









Thanks for reading


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I started on this kinda thing when I was your age, you're doing pretty damn well for it. I wanna know how you're running OSX on a non mac though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skazazes*
> 
> -snip-
> Whole world dedicated to get OS X on nice hardware like mine... Generally for programmers and GFX artists...


You'll want to remove that link. Mods will eventually find it and remove it, but you'll want to avoid Hackintosh talk since it is in the same legal side as pirating. You're new so no worries, there are just some rules that are set to protect the site.


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> I really like your build I must say and thanks for the support I decided to throw this up to see how it would all fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments?


Now I really like your enthusiasm and your drawings









But (yes there is a but), IMO then that build just looks a lot like the TJ08-e builds around here.
(Not that it wouldn't look great, becaurse it will, but to me it will not be that prodigy stile).

When I considered doing that ITX -> mATX I would (and would still) make it so that motherboard is horisontal.
Since that, to me, is one of the nice designs feature behind the Prodigy case.

And there is room to make the motherboard lay horisontal.

But back to yours.
I assume that the HDD/SSD will get behind the motherboard?
Also, cant you place a bigger rad in the front, like a 180 or 200 mm?

About getting it cut, find someone with a laser


----------



## skazazes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> You'll want to remove that link. Mods will eventually find it and remove it, but you'll want to avoid Hackintosh talk since it is in the same legal side as pirating. You're new so no worries, there are just some rules that are set to protect the site.


Done, i did buy a retail version fyi... Only $30


----------



## Sazexa

Is that four slots for RAM I see on your draw-up of the motherboard? If so, use all four, not just two. ;]


----------



## Lutfij

@ golfergolfer - don't worry I'm subbed to this thread for obvious reasons, its an awesome lil case and was thinking of suggesting this case for some people. So your bad joke won't throw me off - just eager to see how your machine turns out!







Prodigy FTW

@ skazazes - update your rig sig and have some pics up. It'd be good to have, in case some people ask for some cool pics + specs


----------



## Sazexa

Accidental post.

Read things wrong. ;]


----------



## Subcutaneous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> Now I really like your enthusiasm and your drawings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But (yes there is a but), IMO then that build just looks a lot like the TJ08-e builds around here.
> (Not that it wouldn't look great, becaurse it will, but to me it will not be that prodigy stile).
> When I considered doing that ITX -> mATX I would (and would still) make it so that motherboard is horisontal.
> Since that, to me, is one of the nice designs feature behind the Prodigy case.
> And there is room to make the motherboard lay horisontal.
> But back to yours.
> I assume that the HDD/SSD will get behind the motherboard?
> Also, cant you place a bigger rad in the front, like a 180 or 200 mm?
> About getting it cut, find someone with a laser


I was really having a hard time choosing between the TJ08/PS07 and the Bitfenix Progidy. The choice would have been so much easier if the prodigy had been mATX compatible....

I really like the design of the Prodigy, it has handles and is short enough I can even comfortably tuck it under my arm and carry it without the handles. It also has space for two 240mm radiators which the Silverstone models do not.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subcutaneous*
> 
> I was really having a hard time choosing between the TJ08/PS07 and the Bitfenix Progidy. The choice would have been so much easier if the prodigy had been mATX compatible....
> I really like the design of the Prodigy, it has handles and is short enough I can even comfortably tuck it under my arm and carry it without the handles. It also has space for two 240mm radiators which the Silverstone models do not.


It's one, or the other depending on how you place it. Of course, if you do some exterior redecoration, you could fit more.
Had Prodigy been mATX compatible, it would either be
A. Bigger
B. Not be able to fit as much H20 as the current model.


----------



## WALSRU

I can see a use for both, but honestly I think the ITX layout really only gives a true advantage to NAS systems with a multitude of hard-drives. The advantage on radiators and tower coolers isn't quite as pronounced.

Just my 2 cents, that Matx layout is like a revelation on using the often wasted space inside the Prodigy (giant ITX). That's not to say I don't absolutely love the case, even though all I put in is an H100.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> Now I really like your enthusiasm and your drawings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But (yes there is a but), IMO then that build just looks a lot like the TJ08-e builds around here.
> (Not that it wouldn't look great, becaurse it will, but to me it will not be that prodigy stile).
> When I considered doing that ITX -> mATX I would (and would still) make it so that motherboard is horisontal.
> Since that, to me, is one of the nice designs feature behind the Prodigy case.
> And there is room to make the motherboard lay horisontal.
> But back to yours.
> I assume that the HDD/SSD will get behind the motherboard?
> Also, cant you place a bigger rad in the front, like a 180 or 200 mm?
> About getting it cut, find someone with a laser


yea my hdd/ssd will fit behind the motherboard and I could put a 180/200mm rad in the front of it with out much problem but I dont actually own one yet and I live in Canada so for me to get one the shipping would be so much. I could get one from dazmode but not sure yet. And I have no idea who could possibly cut it for me here :/
Oh and I threw this together for you














Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subcutaneous*
> 
> I was really having a hard time choosing between the TJ08/PS07 and the Bitfenix Progidy. The choice would have been so much easier if the prodigy had been mATX compatible....
> I really like the design of the Prodigy, it has handles and is short enough I can even comfortably tuck it under my arm and carry it without the handles. It also has space for two 240mm radiators which the Silverstone models do not.


Yea I must say I personally like it better than the TJ08/PS07 and sadly with the mATX style I wont be able to put in dual 240mm rads and this is why:

Just what it looks like:


This is where the problems come in... The outlets for the sata cables and/or the gpu power gets in the way..... if I orientate the rads differently then the mobo gets in the way...
*for some reason the picture wouldnt upload but you can kinda see the area of concern in the picture above*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> It's one, or the other depending on how you place it. Of course, if you do some exterior redecoration, you could fit more.
> Had Prodigy been mATX compatible, it would either be
> A. Bigger
> B. Not be able to fit as much H20 as the current model.


In what I have found through my models the size wouldn't have to increase at all but as for the H20 part of things you may lose a little bit. There are ways to get a dual 240mm rad in with out too much extra modding but in the end for me at least it is easier to just go with a single 240 and something else. I must say though I am kinda happy you guys didn't go with a mATX compatible prodigy because if you did I would never have gotten the fun of this









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I can see a use for both, but honestly I think the ITX layout really only gives a true advantage to NAS systems with a multitude of hard-drives. The advantage on radiators and tower coolers isn't quite as pronounced.
> Just my 2 cents, that Matx layout is like a revelation on using the often wasted space inside the Prodigy (giant ITX). That's not to say I don't absolutely love the case, even though all I put in is an H100.


yea when all the dust settles about this I would agree that this is a great case a bit big for an mITX but still a highly upgradeable/options mITX case which is what I think they were going for.


----------



## Subcutaneous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> It's one, or the other depending on how you place it. Of course, if you do some exterior redecoration, you could fit more.
> Had Prodigy been mATX compatible, it would either be
> A. Bigger
> B. Not be able to fit as much H20 as the current model.


First off in that picture I see the ability to have a single 240 and a 120, which is the most the Prodigy can currently fit without putting some things external. If you are willing to put some things external you could fit up to two 240mm radiators with push/pull which also matches the Prodigy. Yes I can see the top lacking push/pull but that's a sacrifice I could live with for an mATX prodigy.

I saw someone do mATX, but keep the horizontal placement of the motherboard where it is, I actually think this is ideal as it would leave the most space for the radiators in the case. A larger motherboard in the same spot would only have one down side - worse cable management. mATX is an inch larger basically right? But the Prodigy is still wide enough to leave some space around the edges for cables.

So in the end I think the ultimate prodigy would stay closer to it's original design simply swapping the mounting holes for ones compatible with mATX and replacing the rear panel, maybe Dwood could just make a simple conversion kit......









Edit: Also for dual 240's to be easy with this case, the top radiator practically has to be external to prevent interference with the front radiator+fans.


You can't see it, but they are both push/pull and the top of the front radiator is quite close to the fan on the bottom of the top radiator.(confusing?)


----------



## jsbombjack

Howdy all,

Just wanted to throw my name into the ring as an owner of one of these fine cases.
While I have no photos, and due to being a newly minted father - thus not having much spare cash to go totally mental, I am very much enjoying reading the thread, being jealous of what people are doing here, but mainly enjoying my new case. It really is excellent.

Keep up the good work all


----------



## WALSRU

Welcome to OCN! Don't forget to add your rig so we can at least check out your parts list in your signature.

Glad you like your new case, still enjoying mine too


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsabearcannon*
> 
> Okay, so I was actually referred here by the good people on Reddit. I recieved a defective midnight black Prodigy case from Lockware Systems and the handles were both snapped off where the little plastic is attached via eight screws. They said there's a BitFenix representative on here who can help me? Again, if I've violated any terms of posting here, I sincerely apologize, I'd just like a working Prodigy....


The same exact thing happened to my prodigy, I just received my new handles today actually. looks better than just having it laying on its side.









Make sure you fill out the support form on their site, and xbournex was quite the help as well while I had to deal with this. +1 Bitfenix Support


----------



## Fruergaard

So as promised (little late, sorry (problem uploading pictures))









So I filled "Unobtainable" up, and did some leak testing and there was a small leak.
Luckly it was from a temperature plug that just need a bit of tighten









But you really just want the pictures, right









Spoiler: Warning: almost mind blowing























I will try to take som more "show" pictures tomorrow.

AND around the same time as today you will get pictures of the build with UV light!
Which makes it look even more awesome, and more mind blowing


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> It's one, or the other depending on how you place it. Of course, if you do some exterior redecoration, you could fit more.
> Had Prodigy been mATX compatible, it would either be
> A. Bigger
> B. Not be able to fit as much H20 as the current model.


Did a little digging, and well it turned out that some in a forum that we should not talk about have made the mATX mod.
Since I cant find it other places I have to link to it there:
http://www.tonymacx86.com/case-mods/63866-neilharts-prodigy-white-one-work-log-started-2.html

The back mod, ehm, could have been done better but very well, fine job.

About the HW selection, nothing to come for there either the cooling which is air coolers


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> Did a little digging, and well it turned out that some in a forum that we should not talk about have made the mATX mod.
> Since I cant find it other places I have to link to it there:
> http://www.tonymacx86.com/case-mods/63866-neilharts-prodigy-white-one-work-log-started-2.html
> The back mod, ehm, could have been done better but very well, fine job.
> About the HW selection, nothing to come for there either the cooling which is air coolers


Again, you'd have to compromise. Good bye hard drive rack for those who are using them. Reference GTX 670 PCB's are the size of the motherboard's length, so a motherboard could be using all of the racks for hard drives.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> So as promised (little late, sorry (problem uploading pictures))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I filled "Unobtainable" up, and did some leak testing and there was a small leak.
> Luckly it was from a temperature plug that just need a bit of tighten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you really just want the pictures, right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: almost mind blowing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to take som more "show" pictures tomorrow.
> AND around the same time as today you will get pictures of the build with UV light!
> Which makes it look even more awesome, and more mind blowing


This build just looks amazing.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Again, you'd have to compromise. Good bye hard drive rack for those who are using them. Reference GTX 670 PCB's are the size of the motherboard's length, so a motherboard could be using all of the racks for hard drives.


No problem I say. I got 2, 2.5" drives. Can hide those suckers anywhere.


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> This build just looks amazing.


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Again, you'd have to compromise. Good bye hard drive rack for those who are using them. Reference GTX 670 PCB's are the size of the motherboard's length, so a motherboard could be using all of the racks for hard drives.


Like WALSRU, 2.5" SSD and HDD can be used.
With the mATX, sure you cant use the top HDD cage, but that's just three 3.5" HDD.
You would still have two 3.5" HDD and four 2.5" SSD/HDD, which is more then enough for many.

Also becaurse many have or get's a NAS which is almost just as good as internal HDD's, and then there isn't need for that many internal HDDs.

Im just saying, it is possible.
And I believe you would be able to sell just as many mATX prodigy as the ITX.
just saying


----------



## xbournex

We'll leave that up for discussion for our PM''s


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> Did a little digging, and well it turned out that some in a forum that we should not talk about have made the mATX mod.
> Since I cant find it other places I have to link to it there:
> http://www.tonymacx86.com/case-mods/63866-neilharts-prodigy-white-one-work-log-started-2.html
> The back mod, ehm, could have been done better but very well, fine job.
> About the HW selection, nothing to come for there either the cooling which is air coolers


Aww man... Oh well now I would have to say that I know for sure I am not the biggest fan of the standard horizontal layout of the mother board... It just seems so dirty.... If I had it up on its side like the original plan then everything can be showed much better imo. That said it would be very easy to leave it this way and do exactly what he did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like WALSRU, 2.5" SSD and HDD can be used.
> With the mATX, sure you cant use the top HDD cage, but that's just three 3.5" HDD.
> You would still have two 3.5" HDD and four 2.5" SSD/HDD, which is more then enough for many.
> Also becaurse many have or get's a NAS which is almost just as good as internal HDD's, and then there isn't need for that many internal HDDs.
> Im just saying, it is possible.
> 
> 
> *And I believe you would be able to sell just as many mATX prodigy as the ITX.
> just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This! I definitely think that! Also your build turned out great! Love the way it looks


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> We'll leave that up for discussion for our PM''s


Can't give you enough props for your activeness in the "hardcore" community. Still, you have to admit our reaction to this layout has to tell you something about the potential for an M-atx prodigy. Enough said, we'll leave the unofficial stuff to PM's.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Had a thought about mounting a 6" plasma plate behind the front panel, then cutting the Bitfenix logo into the from so you kind of end up with something like the image below.


_(Forgive the poor quality mock up please)_

Any thoughts or comments?


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Aww man... Oh well now I would have to say that I know for sure I am not the biggest fan of the standard horizontal layout of the mother board... It just seems so dirty.... If I had it up on its side like the original plan then everything can be showed much better imo. That said it would be very easy to leave it this way and do exactly what he did.
> This! I definitely think that! Also your build turned out great! Love the way it looks


Thanks









Well, I think it would look great with windows at both sides and the some watercooling (and of cause some better HW







)
But the vertical would also look good, but to me, the vertical









Easier, ehm; I would still make a hole new back where you moved the fan hole to left so that it could be used to cool a radiator..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Had a thought about mounting a 6" plasma plate behind the front panel, then cutting the Bitfenix logo into the from so you kind of end up with something like the image below.
> 
> _(Forgive the poor quality mock up please)_
> Any thoughts or comments?


It would look great








But then there wouldn't be room for a front fan right?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> It would look great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then there wouldn't be room for a front fan right?


Yea obviously no space fro a front fan, but i currently don't have one nor do i think they work so will with the white front anyway (due to the lack of airflow). Having had a plasma plate before they do generate some heat, but thinking the top mounted fans could/would be ample cooling. Still not sure where to put my ENCOM logo. Maybe something like this:


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Yea obviously no space fro a front fan, but i currently don't have one nor do i think they work so will with the white front anyway (due to the lack of airflow). Having had a plasma plate before they do generate some heat, but thinking the top mounted fans could/would be ample cooling. Still not sure where to put my ENCOM logo. Maybe something like this:


That would look great, no doubt, but then there isn't room for your fan controller??

Could you place it on one of the sides?

About the plasma, then yea it generate heat, but three case fans would do it I believe ;-)


----------



## FlyingSolo

Guys need some advice hear. I should be receiving my h100 on monday and wanted to know where is the best place to put it. Should i put it on top or on the front. Am not using any hd cage at all and the drive bay as well. I will be using only two 120mm fans on it not sure if i should put it in pull or push


----------



## skazazes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guys need some advice hear. I should be receiving my h100 on monday and wanted to know where is the best place to put it. Should i put it on top or on the front. Am not using any hd cage at all and the drive bay as well. I will be using only two 120mm fans on it not sure if i should put it in pull or push


I would say push on top if your using stock fans, but it really depends on what fans.


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guys need some advice hear. I should be receiving my h100 on monday and wanted to know where is the best place to put it. Should i put it on top or on the front. Am not using any hd cage at all and the drive bay as well. I will be using only two 120mm fans on it not sure if i should put it in pull or push


It does depend on the fan if pull or push, but not that much again..

First of, if you place it in front colder air from out side will go though the radiator and be heated up.
Top, then the hotter inside air is being pushed out though the radiator.

So if you place it in the front the CPU would maybe be 1 degrees colder but the other stuff; HDD, SSD, Motherboard and GPU might be one degree warmer.. and other why around if you place in the top


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> It does depend on the fan if pull or push, but not that much again..
> First of, if you place it in front colder air from out side will go though the radiator and be heated up.
> Top, then the hotter inside air is being pushed out though the radiator.
> So if you place it in the front the CPU would maybe be 1 degrees colder but the other stuff; HDD, SSD, Motherboard and GPU might be one degree warmer.. and other why around if you place in the top


I have bought the Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition High Static Pressure Dual Fan


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> I have bought the Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition High Static Pressure Dual Fan


difference would be small, but I would say push in the fromt









So here is the pictures of Unobtainable with UV light on.
It is pretty deficult to take really good a UV picture, I will try some more settings, but if any of you got some please share








Maybe some more light around the build next time


Spoiler: Pictures of Unobtainable with UV light, it looks better in real life :D









I cant show the GPU side without the side, since that where the LED strip is placed:


But then it's good I got a window right




















Again it looks better in real life.
So if you got any setup/setting for the camara (Canon EOS 7D) please let me know









I have also just gotten windows installed on the Raid 0 with the SSD's.
I will do some bench and post result along temps. And of course som OC








Got any bench program you like me to run?


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Had a thought about mounting a 6" plasma plate behind the front panel, then cutting the Bitfenix logo into the from so you kind of end up with something like the image below.
> 
> _(Forgive the poor quality mock up please)_
> Any thoughts or comments?


Very cool


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> difference would be small, but I would say push in the fromt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here is the pictures of Unobtainable with UV light on.
> It is pretty deficult to take really good a UV picture, I will try some more settings, but if any of you got some please share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some more light around the build next time
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures of Unobtainable with UV light, it looks better in real life :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant show the GPU side without the side, since that where the LED strip is placed:
> 
> But then it's good I got a window right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again it looks better in real life.
> So if you got any setup/setting for the camara (Canon EOS 7D) please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also just gotten windows installed on the Raid 0 with the SSD's.
> I will do some bench and post result along temps. And of course som OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any bench program you like me to run?


Thanks. and if i put it in the top with the fans in push so it pushes the hot air out the top will that be a better choice


----------



## motokill36

Looks Amazing Top Job:thumb:


----------



## motokill36

Amazing


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> difference would be small, but I would say push in the fromt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here is the pictures of Unobtainable with UV light on.
> It is pretty deficult to take really good a UV picture, I will try some more settings, but if any of you got some please share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some more light around the build next time
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures of Unobtainable with UV light, it looks better in real life :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant show the GPU side without the side, since that where the LED strip is placed:
> 
> But then it's good I got a window right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again it looks better in real life.
> So if you got any setup/setting for the camara (Canon EOS 7D) please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also just gotten windows installed on the Raid 0 with the SSD's.
> I will do some bench and post result along temps. And of course som OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any bench program you like me to run?


This build is really amazing and now i want one. Damn if only i was good at modding lol


----------



## Lutfij

settings huh?

oi Fruergaard - are you using a UV filter on your lens? If not, then you should! Set F number at least 2 above what your barrels F number is i.e: if barrels number is 5.6 - set to 7.1 set ISO to 400. with a warm setting like 3600~K and ofc exposure compensation should be a lil less to -1.

hope these help out









don't worry mate, you still have your title of having an awesome camera as I have a Canon EOS 350D


----------



## jackofhearts495

My temporary setup while I wait for my window and new 24-pin cable:


----------



## golfergolfer

^ Looks a little empty









But ah what is a red and orange prodigy gonna look like?

EDIT: never mind im a fool.... What do you guys think about them?

SECOND EDIT: I found that out too........


----------



## ElevenEleven

I think I would have gotten one back when I was building my system! Lots of red in my room. But now I have a reason to plan another Prodigy build... even if it's not going to happen for another year...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks. and if i put it in the top with the fans in push so it pushes the hot air out the top will that be a better choice


I've done front-mount push/pull intake with an RX240 and it gets loud even at low speeds due to the honeycomb metal mesh, this can be fixed by removing the honeycombs, but it takes some time to do. The black's front panel mesh also makes it much louder than it should be since you're forcing air to go through those small holes.

With my current EX240, I've done top-mount push intake (outside air pushing into the case) and push exhaust (inside air pushing up) and you will face worse temps with push exhaust (inside air pushing up). My experience was about 5~7C difference for both CPU and GPU. However, if you plan to do push intake for better temps, you will face louder noise due to the top air filter (if you decide to use it).

Choices choices.


----------



## mayhemlee

After lurking on this thread for a few weeks now I have finally replaced my H100 So build is mostly complete. Certainly impressed with some of the mods/wc loops some of you have squeezed into this case.

Build spec's:
BitFenix Prodigy Micro ITX Case
Corsair HX 650W Power Supply
Intel i7 3770K
AsRock Z77E Mini ITX MOBO
Corsair Vengance 16gb Memory (2x8)
Corsair H100 Cpu Cooler Push/Pull Config
Samsung 830 series 128gb SSD
Samsung slim external optical drive
Bitspower X-station Power extension V1 Blue
1tb WD Black
2tb WD Green









http://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af133/mayheml33/IMG_0763.jpg
http://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af133/mayheml33/IMG_0757.jpg
http://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af133/mayheml33/IMG_0736.jpg


----------



## motokill36

Bit of update

Just need to get water block on order











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Subcutaneous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guys need some advice hear. I should be receiving my h100 on monday and wanted to know where is the best place to put it. Should i put it on top or on the front. Am not using any hd cage at all and the drive bay as well. I will be using only two 120mm fans on it not sure if i should put it in pull or push


I definitely agree with Kokin's comments.

The front is louder even at very low speeds - that honeycomb sucks....The top even gets better temperatures since it doesn't have the honeycomb, and if you remove the top grill it is a step quieter still and cooler. Turns out much of any restriction right in front of or behind a fan will really hurt airflow if you have any desire for quiet. I plan to cut the honeycomb out of the front on mine just because I could run the fans at a higher speed without bothering me. I'll probably modify the front mesh as well, or just take it off.

Many of course love the prodigy for it's aesthetics - and removing the mesh I'm sure for many would ruin it. Personally I spend all my time staring at the monitor so I don't feel too concerned.


----------



## motokill36

I removed mesh from every part of case made massive difference inc sound


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I've done front-mount push/pull intake with an RX240 and it gets loud even at low speeds due to the honeycomb metal mesh, this can be fixed by removing the honeycombs, but it takes some time to do. The black's front panel mesh also makes it much louder than it should be since you're forcing air to go through those small holes.
> With my current EX240, I've done top-mount push intake (outside air pushing into the case) and push exhaust (inside air pushing up) and you will face worse temps with push exhaust (inside air pushing up). My experience was about 5~7C difference for both CPU and GPU. However, if you plan to do push intake for better temps, you will face louder noise due to the top air filter (if you decide to use it).
> Choices choices.


Thanks +rep. For the mean time i will be using the h100 at the top with two corsair sp 120mm fan doing push intake (outside air pushing into the case) and i also have two corsair af 120mm fan. one is gonna go at the back for exhaust. For hot air in side the case and the other 120mm fan will be in the front for intake cold air from outside the front case. What do you guys think of that


----------



## Subcutaneous

Two exhausts would probably increase your airflow since you will already have two intakes.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subcutaneous*
> 
> I definitely agree with Kokin's comments.
> The front is louder even at very low speeds - that honeycomb sucks....The top even gets better temperatures since it doesn't have the honeycomb, and if you remove the top grill it is a step quieter still and cooler. Turns out much of any restriction right in front of or behind a fan will really hurt airflow if you have any desire for quiet. I plan to cut the honeycomb out of the front on mine just because I could run the fans at a higher speed without bothering me. I'll probably modify the front mesh as well, or just take it off.
> Many of course love the prodigy for it's aesthetics - and removing the mesh I'm sure for many would ruin it. Personally I spend all my time staring at the monitor so I don't feel too concerned.


Thanks. I just don't want to do any mods since this is my first time building a gaming pc. And my first build was a fm1 board with a a8 3820 with a picopsu that was about 3 to 4 months ago. So am still learning new stuff. I really love the case. Just hope Bitfenix comes out with two sided window panel


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subcutaneous*
> 
> Two exhausts would probably increase your airflow since you will already have two intakes.


But the thing is where am i gonna put the other exhaust fan. There will only be one more space for another 120mm fan in the front tho. Since i will have two corsair sp 1200mm fans and two corsair af 120mm fans so thats 4 fans in total. Unless i buy another corsair af 120mm fan or a af 140mm fan


----------



## FlyingSolo

Sorry for the post just got my answers


----------



## Noskcaj

Should i get black then put red fans in it + spraypaint or just get a red with less cooling?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> Should i get black then put red fans in it + spraypaint or just get a red with less cooling?


Am going for the same theme black and red. Probably have to wait end of the month to get the corsair ax750 braided cables in red tho


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm still not certain how the soft "rubberized" plastic should be painted. Otherwise you could definitely paint the black one.


----------



## Noskcaj

Nice PSU, i have an Aywun 650 with black braided cables, i just hope it fits.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> Nice PSU, i have an Aywun 650 with black braided cables, i just hope it fits.


As long as the dimensions are 150mm(W) x 86mm(H) x 160mm(L) they will fit but you will have to put the cables in first and get them out of both sides of the psu cage then push the psu in and screw it that's it


----------



## Subcutaneous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> But the thing is where am i gonna put the other exhaust fan. There will only be one more space for another 120mm fan in the front tho. Since i will have two corsair sp 1200mm fans and two corsair af 120mm fans so thats 4 fans in total. Unless i buy another corsair af 120mm fan or a af 140mm fan


Just because you have a fan in the front does not mean it can't blow air either way - it still can.

The front and rear fans could both be exhausting while the top fans are intakes. The key is matching your number of intakes with exhaust (to maximize air flow/velocity), or having a bias slightly towards positive pressure if you hate dust.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subcutaneous*
> 
> Just because you have a fan in the front does not mean it can't blow air either way - it still can.
> The front and rear fans could both be exhausting while the top fans are intakes. The key is matching your number of intakes with exhaust (to maximize air flow/velocity), or having a bias slightly towards positive pressure if you hate dust.


Thanks +rep. Lol i didn't know that thanks


----------



## Kokin

I personally went for front intake, rear exhaust, and 2x top intake in push/pull.

I'll be getting rid of my 3.5" hard drives soon and will only be using a 2.5" 1TB HDD and my SSD, so I can make room for a 120mm rad at the front. I'm hoping I have a lot of room so that I can internally mount my EX240 with push/pull, but that setup will probably get in the way of the front 120mm with push/pull since my front panel is reversed and my fan controller is at the bottom. It's a real challenge getting multiple rads inside the Prodigy without any mods, but where's the fun when a build is done without any frustrations?









In other news, my friend and I ordered parts so she can have a Prodigy build! It will be similar to what I have, but the white version, aircooled, and with a 7850. I will be posting pictures of when the parts come in and when it is all built.


----------



## NiKa

I feel the moral obligation to tell something for the great Bitfenix support..

I have bought a Bitfenix prodigy a while ago and it had a problem in the front..

I contacted the Bitfenix (xbourne told me to do so)... ( i send them pictures of the problem, the invoice and the serial)

and a new front replacement arrived in my home on Friday..

Another happy customer here...


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKa*
> 
> I feel the moral obligation to tell something for the great Bitfenix support..
> I have bought a Bitfenix prodigy a while ago and it had a problem in the front..
> I contacted the Bitfenix (xbourne told me to do so)... ( i send them pictures of the problem, the invoice and the serial)
> and a new front replacement arrived in my home on Friday..
> Another happy customer here...


They are clearly manufacturing spares for this case so why aren't they selling them yet?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I personally went for front intake, rear exhaust, and 2x top intake in push/pull.
> I'll be getting rid of my 3.5" hard drives soon and will only be using a 2.5" 1TB HDD and my SSD, so I can make room for a 120mm rad at the front. I'm hoping I have a lot of room so that I can internally mount my EX240 with push/pull, but that setup will probably get in the way of the front 120mm with push/pull since my front panel is reversed and my fan controller is at the bottom. It's a real challenge getting multiple rads inside the Prodigy without any mods, but where's the fun when a build is done without any frustrations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, my friend and I ordered parts so she can have a Prodigy build! It will be similar to what I have, but the white version, aircooled, and with a 7850. I will be posting pictures of when the parts come in and when it is all built.


Thanks am gonna do it like you but not sure if i should go pull or push on the h100 at the top. Since i will only have two fans on it and one front intake fan and one rear exhaust fan. Only will be using 120mm fans. Would love to see your friends build pics. I should hopefully have my build pic tomorrow. If postman does not mess up my h100 and my 4 fans. Will be getting my evga gtx 670 ftw 4gb card tomorrow by courier


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks am gonna do it like you but not sure if i should go pull or push on the h100 at the top. Since i will only have two fans on it and one front intake fan and one rear exhaust fan. Only will be using 120mm fans. Would love to see your friends build pics. I should hopefully have my build pic tomorrow. If postman does not mess up my h100 and my 4 fans. Will be getting my evga gtx 670 ftw 4gb card tomorrow by courier


No need to go push/pull as you won't see a big difference. I'm only trying to do push/pull since I have 8x GTs and I'm trying to make use of all of them.

You're almost close to completing your build!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> No need to go push/pull as you won't see a big difference. I'm only trying to do push/pull since I have 8x GTs and I'm trying to make use of all of them.
> You're almost close to completing your build!


Thanks. So i'll go push on the h100 that way the hot air will go out right


----------



## jaybaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks. So i'll go push on the h100 that way the hot air will go out right


Not sure if you bought the H100 yet, but their recent policy changes in terms of leak warranty make me a bit wary. I'd wait for the Cooler Master Eisberg, should be available this month.



It's too late for me though (already got the H100), thought you'd benefit at least.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaybaby*
> 
> Not sure if you bought the H100 yet, but their recent policy changes in terms of leak warranty make me a bit wary. I'd wait for the Cooler Master Eisberg, should be available this month.
> 
> It's too late for me though (already got the H100), thought you'd benefit at least.


Thanks for letting me know. My h100 should have come today but its not hear yet. The good thing is i wont have to deal with corsiar. If i have a problem with my one i will give it back to amazon until i get a good one or get a refund. That's why i only try to buy from amazon unless they don't sell an item i want


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settings huh?
> oi Fruergaard - are you using a UV filter on your lens? If not, then you should! Set F number at least 2 above what your barrels F number is i.e: if barrels number is 5.6 - set to 7.1 set ISO to 400. with a warm setting like 3600~K and ofc exposure compensation should be a lil less to -1.
> hope these help out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't worry mate, you still have your title of having an awesome camera as I have a Canon EOS 350D


here what I got to work with:
A Canon Eos 7D, UV filter (didn't use that the first time, will next) and a bit of objectives, but the one I use is the E-FS 17-55mm:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_E...80%9355mm_lens
(And a tripod)


----------



## jaybaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. My h100 should have come today but its not hear yet. The good thing is i wont have to deal with corsiar. If i have a problem with my one i will give it back to amazon until i get a good one or get a refund. That's why i only try to buy from amazon unless they don't sell an item i want


I'm talking about failure past the 30 day window that Amazon allows returns, at which point you will have to deal with Corsair. And if not, what about collateral damage? I doubt Amazon would comp you for anything other than the cooler.

Idk the Eisberg looks way more promising, just food for thought. Hope it works out.


----------



## iXNoxVap7032Xi

Honestly corsair has a great product i have build over 30 computers with the H100 and have yet to have a problem. Once and a while there might be a faulty one.

The percentage of leak units is very very low


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaybaby*
> 
> I'm talking about failure past the 30 day window that Amazon allows returns, at which point you will have to deal with Corsair. And if not, what about collateral damage? I doubt Amazon would comp you for anything other than the cooler.
> Idk the Eisberg looks way more promising, just food for thought. Hope it works out.


Yeah i really hope my one works since a lot of people have a good one working. If its not gonna send it and if after 30 days it stops working they still have to exchange it for me since i live in uk the law is a bit different hear and most people don't know about the Sale of Goods Act covers me even after 6 months of purchased item. Plus 3 years free grantee or more i forgot. Its good to know the law for thing like this lol


----------



## ElevenEleven

Since no one brings up Thermaltake Water2O Extreme, I will, since it cools better than H100. Periodically on $100 sales on NewEgg. It's the one I plan on getting at some point when I have more free cash.


----------



## WALSRU

^ Link plz? When I was shopping I couldn't seem to find any conclusive evidence of one being much superior.

Example review

Edit: Found one and linked it. Does appear to be a 2C improvement. Although I wonder if the credit mostly goes to the fans?


----------



## ElevenEleven

http://www.overclock.net/t/1298561/various-thermaltake-water-2-0-extreme-all-in-one-liquid-cooling-system-reviews

A thread for this product ^


----------



## threatD

Can you fit a recon in the drive bay and a 240 rad along the front panel? Looking at it I doubt it


----------



## ElevenEleven

You cannot - the drive bay and the top 120mm fan location overlap. Maybe if you drilled new holes, but you need 24cm of room under the drive bay, and it's going to be exactly that, so it'd be a very tight fit.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Guy's got my h100 all good no problem at all. Now am not sure if this is normal or not. Normally the the top fits no problem but in this pic near the lock its a bit up and at the front normal



not sure what you guys call that top bit but i had to hold it down and lock it. Now it looks like its above by few inches and there is a bend to it is this normal


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Guy's got my h100 all good no problem at all. Now am not sure if this is normal or not. Normally the the top fits no problem but in this pic near the lock its a bit up and at the front normal
> 
> not sure what you guys call that top bit but i had to hold it down and lock it. Now it looks like its above by few inches and there is a bend to it is this normal


Mine was like that too...I just bent it the other way....fixed.


----------



## bnj2

Can anyone please recommend me a silent PSU for a build?

I was building the system for someone but the requirements changed and it needs to be dead silent. It's a P8Z77-i with an i3-3225 and maybe a low end Kepler and an i5 upgrade in the future so the power requirements are quite low.

I was looking at a fanless Seasonic x-400/460 but they seem to be installed with the vents on top which might be a problem for this case as the hot air has no place to go. Also I have no idea how hot this kind of PSU runs...


----------



## skazazes

Hey guys, I need some advice. I need a psu replacement. My full setup is as follows:

Z77N-WIFI
i5 2500k (4.2 GHz)
2x Ripjaw X 1333 MHz 4 GB dimms
Corsair H70
Corsair SP120
Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230MM
Bitfenix Alchemy LED strip (about 54-5 inches)
Prodigy
2 SSD's

Getting a MSI Twin Frozr 4 660 Ti

I dont need much room to expand, just nee to cover those parts. I want quality, so Preferable want the manufacturer to have a "C" as the first or last letter in there name. Also want modular around or less than $100


----------



## orl2222

Ive got two prodigy builds black and white, Ive used the Corsair builders Series power supply, non modular, and their small sizes makes them perfect. I tried using my Corsair HX 650 in one of the cases, and to be honest, the extra lenth of the modular plugs, made it a tight fit. The Builder's series by Corsair are bronze certified, and have been dead silent for me. Also Ive had plenty of room to hide cables. 500 and 600 watt.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Mine was like that too...I just bent it the other way....fixed.


I first tried your advice but couldn't get it to work. So just when i was about to go to sleep thought to my self that why don't i try with the bitfenix prodigy hd cage screws and bingo. It worked and its perfect now


----------



## adamski07

Hey guys! got a little update on my build. It's still not fully running as I am still waiting for the EVGA board. Also, I have lots of modification to do.




Build log here : [Mod Log] Bitfenix Prodigy


----------



## NiKa

Seasonic s12ii is a pretty good choise for psu.. (140mm length)

http://www.seasonicusa.com/S12II-Bronze.htm


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*


Looks like its going to be epic!


----------



## Lutfij

@ fruergaard - tripod is good and that USM lens is great. Set F to 4.0, use UV filter. Get on the ISO and set it 200 but do not exceed 400. Exposure compensation should be between -1 and 0 (btw, all these settings are in aperture mode) warm color setting WB should be on warm and settings for contrast a lil up while saturation should be reduced.

hope these he;p and shoot a preview of how it came out.

@ adamski - where'd you get that hood scoop like contraption from Bitfenix?

Edit: NMD, just viewed your build log - NICE!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Anyone hear has a h100 i just got all my parts and put the new fans corsair sp120 and even if i hit the button nothing happens. yes today when i did that with the h100 fans that came with it. It would slow down but with the corsair sp120 nothing happens. Also i have overclocked my cpu to 4.2ghz any idea. Will be upload my build pics soon


----------



## FlyingSolo

Hear is some pics taken with my phone





This is my first ever gaming build. Hear are some pics of the evga gtx 670 *** 4gb





Now to sort out the annoying fan noise from the h100


----------



## iXNoxVap7032Xi

I have a question for our members. With the Asus P8Z77-i deluxe will i have problems with a h80 and its backplate. kinda worried and stuff


----------



## nerdalertdk

uses the same as the h100 so no, many are running h80/100


----------



## iXNoxVap7032Xi

ok thank you should i run it as a intake and the front 230 as intake and top 2 as exhaust correct?

Gave you ur first rep sir


----------



## FlyingSolo

Anyone know any good software i can use when playing games to see how much vram am using


----------



## iXNoxVap7032Xi

MR K how is the tx750 i am looking at returning my hx650 sincei dont need that high of a psu. is it hard to manage cables ?

didnt realize thats the ax sorry


----------



## jsbombjack

This may be old news, and is certainly not mind, but surely this demonstrates the abilities this case has (apologies if it is old news or no one cares, it impressed me)

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=241811


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsbombjack*
> 
> This may be old news, and is certainly not mind, but surely this demonstrates the abilities this case has (apologies if it is old news or no one cares, it impressed me)
> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=241811


Very impressive indeed








The person who's built that system is here too, under the same name. He's been posting in this thread as well


----------



## Noskcaj

What would be the best watercooling setup for this case,i dont have much money and would like a diy kit

Code:


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> @ adamski - where'd you get that hood scoop like contraption from Bitfenix?
> Edit: NMD, just viewed your build log - NICE!


Thank you. You thought it was made by BitFenix? lol.. will give you an update later.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

It looks professionally made mate. I'd have believed that too but I know how you did it.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> It looks professionally made mate. I'd have believed that too but I know how you did it.


Thanks bro..







I wasn't sure with it at first. I doubt the design and I actually did couple of redesigning. It went good for me even thought it wasn't perfect. I'll have an update for it in few minutes.


----------



## Nizzzlle

I've been thinking about switching over to an FT-03... please someone tell me not to


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzzlle*
> 
> I've been thinking about switching over to an FT-03... please someone tell me not to


NO!


----------



## mwayne5

My MSI 7950 finally made it in...she's finally finished.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Anyone know any good software i can use when playing games to see how much vram am using


Just use GPU-Z? It's quite easy to just alt-tab and see the usage.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Just use GPU-Z? It's quite easy to just alt-tab and see the usage.


Thanks +rep. I had that but i didn't know that


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> My MSI 7950 finally made it in...she's finally finished.


Looking good


----------



## runc

Posting this from my new prodigy build. Pleased with it except for one thing (come to that later).

I got the "Yin" colourscheme from overclockers.co.uk 'cause I really like the white with black grille (cheers longroadtrip).



The build was ok. With a 170mm bluray drive in the top I can't use either top fan bay, so the H80 is exhausting out of the back, and there's a 230mm spectre pro intake in the front - fits just fine even with the optical bay and lower drive tray in place. The only hassle in the build was not connecting some headers (system fan, front panel usb3) before the H80 went in - serves me right for not checking the MB layout diagram before slapping it all together.





BIG WORD OF WARNING...

If you're looking for a Z77 board to go with a K-series chip, for overclocking or undervolting, AVOID the Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI. The BIOS doesn't allow any kind of voltage modification (except to the memory). I wanted to try for a decent clock speed from an undervolted 3570K (hoping for 4k on 0.9v) but wasted my money on the Gigabyte board instead. Will look to get an ASRock in a payday or 2, (hence why I can't be bothered tidying PCIE cables).


----------



## ElevenEleven

Looks good







I wonder if those names Yin and Yang, and ideas, were taken out of a member's dual-Prodigy build linked here...

Can't wait for the white meshed front panel, even though I think the solid white panel looks very classy.


----------



## Nick Burns

Finally got through reading this entire thread. Here's the parts-list of my next DVR:

PCPartPicker part list
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
*Motherboard:* Asus P8H77-I Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard
*Memory:* Kingston 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1333 Memory
*Storage:* Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Case:* BitFenix Prodigy (Black) Mini ITX Tower Case
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Plus 500W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply

There will be some transcoding / commercial marking going on the machine, thus the reason for the higher CPU. This is strictly a server, so no need for a GPU. The H77 is for the SATA ports.

I'm thinking of opting out of the 212 Evo in favor of just using the stock fan as I've read it is pretty quiet.

The SSD will probably be mounted on the PSU bracket or the side panel, which let's me space out the 4 HDDs among the 5 bays.

If I move the front fan to either the back or top, what front fan would be a good recommendation? Keep in mind I'm thinking of positive pressure to keep dust to a minimum.


----------



## runc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick Burns*
> 
> .
> If I move the front fan to either the back or top, what front fan would be a good recommendation? Keep in mind I'm thinking of positive pressure to keep dust to a minimum.


The prodigy comes with 2x 120mm Bitfenix fans (3pin), One mounted at the front and one at the rear.

It sounds like the system won't need gale force airflows, and that you're after something quiet. The cheapest positive pressure solution would be to move both stock fans to the front, in which case I'd recommend blocking the side grille (with no graphics card, you're better off directing more air over the motherboard and out of the rear.

If you don't trust pressurized air to find it's own way out of holes, and want to help it with an exhaust fan, you'd want something bigger at the front. I'm using the 230mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro - it fits with all drive cages installed and shifts a lot of air. At stock power its very audible (quite a pleasant low register whoosh). It comes with a low voltage adapter that drops the noise levels right down, but should still maintain positive pressure against a single 120mm exhaust (or 2 low voltage/low rpm exhausts).


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runc*
> 
> The prodigy comes with 2x 120mm Bitfenix fans (3pin), One mounted at the front and one at the rear.
> It sounds like the system won't need gale force airflows, and that you're after something quiet. The cheapest positive pressure solution would be to move both stock fans to the front, in which case I'd recommend blocking the side grille (with no graphics card, you're better off directing more air over the motherboard and out of the rear.
> If you don't trust pressurized air to find it's own way out of holes, and want to help it with an exhaust fan, you'd want something bigger at the front. I'm using the 230mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro - it fits with all drive cages installed and shifts a lot of air. At stock power its very audible (quite a pleasant low register whoosh). It comes with a low voltage adapter that drops the noise levels right down, but should still maintain positive pressure against a single 120mm exhaust (or 2 low voltage/low rpm exhausts).


Actually, for positive pressure, just flip the rear fan as an intake if you're using stock fans


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsbombjack*
> 
> This may be old news, and is certainly not mind, but surely this demonstrates the abilities this case has (apologies if it is old news or no one cares, it impressed me)
> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=241811


Thanks you









The build log is out on more sites to get people the idea that I had, and to show the possiblities with this case.
The build here on OCN is propperly the best in terms of setup of the build log.

It can be seen here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1304413/build-log-of-unobtainable-x79-and-crossfire-in-a-white-bitfenix-prodigy


----------



## FlyingSolo

If anyone can help me just opened a thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1317546/gtx-670-windows-7-crashing-after-installing-any-nvida-drivers


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runc*
> 
> BIG WORD OF WARNING...
> If you're looking for a Z77 board to go with a K-series chip, for overclocking or undervolting, AVOID the Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI. The BIOS doesn't allow any kind of voltage modification (except to the memory). I wanted to try for a decent clock speed from an undervolted 3570K (hoping for 4k on 0.9v) but wasted my money on the Gigabyte board instead. Will look to get an ASRock in a payday or 2, (hence why I can't be bothered tidying PCIE cables).


Wow good to know. Thanks for the heads up a +rep


----------



## ElevenEleven

Non-K chips still overclock by 400MHz, btw. So still a relevant note - thanks for lettings us know.


----------



## EpicPie

I'll be a proud owner of a white prodigy case on friday.









Add me to the club.









Edit: Where can I get a side panel window for my prodigy? Or are all the ones I see DIY?


----------



## skazazes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I'll be a proud owner of a white prodigy case on friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Where can I get a side panel window for my prodigy? Or are all the ones I see DIY?


DIY... some people on here might do it for some money though... Not sure


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I'd do it.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I'll be a proud owner of a white prodigy case on friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Where can I get a side panel window for my prodigy? Or are all the ones I see DIY?


Want yours like this?

Answer : DIY! sorry man, as I plan to be an artisan for OCN, it just won't happen right now. I'd love to do stuffs for other tho. Probably, once I get done with this project.




Build log here: [Mod Log] Bitfenix Prodigy


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I'd do it.


I'll take a side window if you're offering


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'll take a side window if you're offering


Sure. PM we'll talk. I can also do appliqués but that will take a while if interested.


----------



## EpicPie

I saw an apple logo side window pages back, I want one similar but with frosted glass so I could put white backlighting behind it. lol

Primarily using my Prodigy rig with OS X for music production.


----------



## WALSRU

Debating about a window on both side panels. I currently have no plans to watercool my GPU. Would eliminating that vent likely starve the card for cool air? Currently I have my set up as follows: 4x Cougar 120mm (low) intake through roof, rear 140mm Spectre exhaust, front 230mm Spectre exhaust. That seems to be my best mix so far as keeping everything cool but I'm intentionally creating some negative pressure to pull air over the gpu. Thoughts?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Debating about a window on both side panels. I currently have no plans to watercool my GPU. Would eliminating that vent likely starve the card for cool air? Currently I have my set up as follows: 4x Cougar 120mm (low) intake through roof, rear 140mm Spectre exhaust, front 230mm Spectre exhaust. That seems to be my best mix so far as keeping everything cool but I'm intentionally creating some negative pressure to pull air over the gpu. Thoughts?


I'll be honest I'm not too sure. The GPU I use isn't a big gaming powerhouse, and when I do put one in it will be WC'd so Idk.


----------



## WALSRU

Best idea so far is once I get my front panel meshed or cnc'ed I can flip it as intake for positive pressure. I was thinking on the GPU side possibly offsetting a thin window leaving four rows or so of perforation. Either that or have a vent cut in the acrylic, but that's getting real complicated.


----------



## crash01

I have build my prodigy again with p8z77-i deluxe, 2500k, h80 and a 660Ti.
I will go for Windforce from gigabyte, but could i have problems in prodigy for temps?

I have 230mm front fan (spectre pro), 1x120 exhaust top and pushpull on h80 like rear.

Anyone here has a 660ti or 670 with custom cooler on? Max temps?

thx


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Debating about a window on both side panels. I currently have no plans to watercool my GPU. Would eliminating that vent likely starve the card for cool air? Currently I have my set up as follows: 4x Cougar 120mm (low) intake through roof, rear 140mm Spectre exhaust, front 230mm Spectre exhaust. That seems to be my best mix so far as keeping everything cool but I'm intentionally creating some negative pressure to pull air over the gpu. Thoughts?


Sorry about quality of pic

This window is fix with 1mm gap so card can breath Easy



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## WALSRU

^ Genius, thank you I hadn't thought of that









(if you can get closer/clearer pics I'd like to see how you spaced it)


----------



## Ubeermench




----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> ^ Genius, thank you I hadn't thought of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if you can get closer/clearer pics I'd like to see how you spaced it)


Yep for sure will post some tomz in day







light


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench*


Really nice


----------



## EpicPie

Case arrives today, excited.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Case arrives today, excited.


Nice! Do you have work log? What's ur plan for the build?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Sorry about quality of pic
> This window is fix with 1mm gap so card can breath Easy
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Good thought about spacing out the window!

I wonder though if you're not getting blinded with that LED fan at the front







(I had to unplug my LED power and HDD activity indicators on the left side, because they were quite literally causing blinds spots in my peripheral vision -- why are they so bright!! *cough*Xbournex*cough*)


----------



## EpicPie

Can't boot past this screen, someone help me figure this out, I want to use my rig asap. mobo: asrock z77e-itx


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Can't boot past this screen, someone help me figure this out, I want to use my rig asap. mobo: asrock z77e-itx


Wrong thread for this question, but I'd test your RAM (memtest86). If you can't even get past the BIOS load - something's wrong with your motherboard (software or hardware-wise).


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Wrong thread for this question, but I'd test your RAM (memtest86). If you can't even get past the BIOS load - something's wrong with your motherboard (software or hardware-wise).


I know it's not the right section but I figured posting in multiple threads might help me resolve my problem faster. lol

I'll try swapping out my RAM with my other dominator sticks.

On another note, I can clear cmos and get into bios.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Well, again, wrong thread, since it's very off-topic and you should continue this elsewhere, but after testing your RAM and making sure your PSU is okay, your next step would be to make sure your hard drive is okay and everything is powered properly.


----------



## Noctua

Hey, I just got my bitfenix prodigy all my parts this week all be posting pictures after I fix this little issue i'm hoping someone can help me out.

So here is the million dollar question. I built my prodigy this weak booted just fine, the next day my bitfenix recon controller arrived it's installed and i'm having this problem. when I turn on the computer I get this fatal error chassis intrude! Please check your system fatal error... system halted.
so that's part one.... part two even when i get this message my number 2 and 3 fans work just fine my 1,4 and 5 fans do not respond at all ...changing the fans gets them to work just fine. hope it's not going to new a RMA

Any input would be great thanks for your time fella and if this question has already been asked sorry in advance


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noctua*
> 
> Hey, I just got my bitfenix prodigy all my parts this week all be posting pictures after I fix this little issue i'm hoping someone can help me out.
> So here is the million dollar question. I built my prodigy this weak booted just fine, the next day my bitfenix recon controller arrived it's installed and i'm having this problem. when I turn on the computer I get this fatal error chassis intrude! Please check your system fatal error... system halted.
> so that's part one.... part two even when i get this message my number 2 and 3 fans work just fine my 1,4 and 5 fans do not respond at all ...changing the fans gets them to work just fine. hope it's not going to new a RMA
> Any input would be great thanks for your time fella and if this question has already been asked sorry in advance


"Go onto your Mobo and disconnect the connector that usually says something like CHA_DET. Look in your manual for the plug. That should solve your problem. If not, check to make sure everything on your case is screwed on so that the Detector's circuit is complete. A separated piece, like a loose panel might be causing the problem"

Google is ur friend. Goodluck


----------



## EpicPie

Anyone having issues with their USB 3.0 side panel ports? Whenever I plug a USB device into them windows doesn't recognize it. :|


----------



## Noctua

Delete the USB drivers and reinstall the drivers for your mobo. I had this problem when installed the OS on a usb


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noctua*
> 
> Delete the USB drivers and reinstall the drivers for your mobo. I had this problem when installed the OS on a usb


How should I go about doing this? I uninstalled the usb drivers from device manager but there's still no avail after reinstalling the usb drivers from the asrock website for the z77e-itx.

Edit: found a tutorial on how to fix the problem from the bitfenix forums.
Quote:


> Diagnosis
> 
> You have just built your system, installed a fresh copy of Windows and installed all your drivers. Try as you might, USB 3.0 on your case will not work.
> 
> 1. USB 3.0 cables only : No response
> 2. USB 2.0 cables only : ports function as USB 2.0
> 3. USB 3.0 and 2.0 cables together: Windows doesn't recognise devices
> 
> To confirm you have the same problem. Test to see if your USB 3.0 ports on motherboard itself are functioning correctly. If you have the same problem they will either get no response or they will run at USB 2.0 transfer speeds.
> 
> Hypothesis
> 
> Chances are, when you installed Windows you had one or more USB devices plugged in while you were doing it. Probably a USB keyboard and/or mouse. Because of that, Windows has installed a generic USB controller driver to allow you to use those devices in windows.
> 
> When you try to install your motherboard's USB controller drivers over that, they are not overwriting the ones that windows has installed.
> 
> Solution
> 
> You need to delete all the USB controller drivers on your system and reinstall them.
> 
> Step 1 - Find/borrow a PS/2 Keyboard and plug that in.
> Step 2 - Activate Mousekeys http://windows.microsoft.com/is-IS/windows7/Use-Mouse-Keys-to-move-the-mouse-pointer
> Step 3 - Unplug all your USB peripherals
> Step 4 - Go into Device Manager, expand the Universal Serial Bus Controller section.
> Step 5 - Uninstall everything under that section.
> Step 6 - Reboot.
> Step 7 - Reinstall your USB drivers as provided by your motherboard manufacturer.
> Step 8 - Reboot as instructed.


----------



## Fruergaard

Edited

Doens't matter right now


----------



## jinzane

finally had the time to take pics...


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinzane*
> 
> finally had the time to take pics...


Looks good.
Shame it's not a green motherboard or black for that matter.

But nice work on the sleeving


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Good thought about spacing out the window!
> I wonder though if you're not getting blinded with that LED fan at the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I had to unplug my LED power and HDD activity indicators on the left side, because they were quite literally causing blinds spots in my peripheral vision -- why are they so bright!! *cough*Xbournex*cough*)


LOL Yes they where a bit bight it was folding at time but when fan is spining at 600 RPM there not as bad
Still bit to Bright


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Is it possible?








Modifying its internal structure, placing a new plaque in trazeira and redoing the brackets, I think it's possible, someone else think of to modify it this way?
Place a m-atx with SLI / CFX inside'd insane!


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> Is it possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modifying its internal structure, placing a new plaque in trazeira and redoing the brackets, I think it's possible, someone else think of to modify it this way?
> Place a m-atx with SLI / CFX inside'd insane!


It have been thought of
Not done yet, but browse though the lastet post in this thread and there is some one posting the same idea


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> Is it possible?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modifying its internal structure, placing a new plaque in trazeira and redoing the brackets, I think it's possible, someone else think of to modify it this way?
> Place a m-atx with SLI / CFX inside'd insane!


Hello there, It is very much possible to do this and I have thought about it alot and I plan on doing this once I get some extra time and a little bit more funding







Take a look through some of these posts (bit of talk for about a page or two) If you have any questions feel free to ask and I will do my best to provide you with answers









Click Here for (imo) Google SketchUp Awesomeness


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> It have been thought of
> Not done yet, but browse though the lastet post in this thread and there is some one posting the same idea


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Hello there, It is very much possible to do this and I have thought about it alot and I plan on doing this once I get some extra time and a little bit more funding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look through some of these posts (bit of talk for about a page or two) If you have any questions feel free to ask and I will do my best to provide you with answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click Here for (imo) Google SketchUp Awesomeness


Thank you both!

golfergolfer, a loved the idea of his surrender gave me more ideas for my project!

I'm seriously considering buying one and risking modify it, fear is spending money (I live here in Brazil do not have available the prodigy still have to buy in usa, international ordering sometimes shipping costs more than the product itself !) my idea is to put a system with WC, + pump block from Swiftech, maybe a domestic radiator, 2 universal gpu for vgas or just one for a VGA higth end, quad or triple external radiator to provide a support system.

















I liked this idea of the window, this means that the two sides are exactly alike


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> Thank you both!
> golfergolfer, a loved the idea of his surrender gave me more ideas for my project!
> I'm seriously considering buying one and risking modify it, fear is spending money (I live here in Brazil do not have available the prodigy still have to buy in usa, international ordering sometimes shipping costs more than the product itself !) my idea is to put a system with WC, + pump block from Swiftech, maybe a domestic radiator, 2 universal gpu for vgas or just one for a VGA higth end, quad or triple external radiator to provide a support system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked this idea of the window, this means that the two sides are exactly alike


Brazil?
http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/about/wheretobuy#Brazil

Contact both our sales team (http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/about/contact/) and those two two retailers/distributors to bring them in. The more emails, the more demand, the more possibility that Prodigy and more items will go into Brazil so you don't have to get killed on shipping costs


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Brazil?
> http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/about/wheretobuy#Brazil
> Contact both our sales team (http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/about/contact/) and those two two retailers/distributors to bring them in. The more emails, the more demand, the more possibility that Prodigy and more items will go into Brazil so you don't have to get killed on shipping costs


Thanks for the tip on the forums Brazilian prodigy won great repercussion, hopefully we can officially purchase it here!

Increasingly me more courage to do the mod on it until I think of a M-ATX X79 within it, being the second prodigy to have an X79 inside!


----------



## Jaacckk

Add me








Just ordered mine today! Should get it early next week. I got black


----------



## Derek1387

Ordered my white case from NCIX for 69.99, and just ordered the Seasonic X750 gold PSU for $99.99.....

ugh, my wife is going to kill me.


----------



## WALSRU

You got the x750 for $99? Sheesh, paid $149 for mine.


----------



## phillyd

Between two new jobs, school, being sick, and some other issues, I've realized I'm far from fit to run this club.
*If anyone is interested in taking control of the club, PM me with your credentials.*


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Between two new jobs, school, being sick, and some other issues, I've realized I'm far from fit to run this club.
> *If anyone is interested in taking control of the club, PM me with your credentials.*


i nominate sniperteamtango aka STT for this. He runs our antec LBA's club. Tho i would love too, but same as you are i got work and school to take cate off.. Goodluck for fnding a new one who will handle this club.


----------



## yanks8981

Is there anyplace I can order a spare motherboard mounting tray int he event I take mine out and screw it up while trying to mod?


----------



## mattchid

Does anyone have any insights into how easy or feasible it is to remove the plastic top handles and bottom feet? My only complaint about the board is that it is prone to wobbling (like when you press the eject button on the optical drive. I would prefer something more steady. I seem to remember on this tread a hundred or so pages ago, people didn't have any easy time removing them, or it left gaps or something. Reading 210 pages of this blog once was enough though, so if anyone can share an experience or point me in the right direction, much appreciated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinzane*
> 
> finally had the time to take pics...


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattchid*
> 
> Does anyone have any insights into how easy or feasible it is to remove the plastic top handles and bottom feet? My only complaint about the board is that it is prone to wobbling (like when you press the eject button on the optical drive. I would prefer something more steady. I seem to remember on this tread a hundred or so pages ago, people didn't have any easy time removing them, or it left gaps or something. Reading 210 pages of this blog once was enough though, so if anyone can share an experience or point me in the right direction, much appreciated.


There are 4 screws on each to take the tops and bottoms off.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> i nominate sniperteamtango aka STT for this. He runs our antec LBA's club. Tho i would love too, but same as you are i got work and school to take cate off.. Goodluck for fnding a new one who will handle this club.


(Yeah cause I don't have school or anything)

Lol jk I can take it if you want, credentials are the lanboy thread in my sig, the SS never goes outta date for more then 12 hours, as well as my work for the OCN server


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Between two new jobs, school, being sick, and some other issues, I've realized I'm far from fit to run this club.
> *If anyone is interested in taking control of the club, PM me with your credentials.*
> 
> 
> 
> i nominate sniperteamtango aka STT for this. He runs our antec LBA's club. Tho i would love too, but same as you are i got work and school to take cate off.. Goodluck for fnding a new one who will handle this club.
Click to expand...

I was considering asking him, or maybe charley bwoy. Both are very active and helpful members. I'm also giving up ownership of the Phantom 410 club. I just don't have the time.


----------



## mattchid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> There are 4 screws on each to take the tops and bottoms off.


Does it look stupid with the handles off, meaning are there obvious gaps? Also, anyone who has put feet on the bottom, any suggestions or insights?


----------



## Franticool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Not possible mate, Mitx only comes with 1 PCIe.
> In other news:
> Just seen someone starting a worklog on a non-english speaking forum. He is taking a Socket 2011 from a shuttle and modding the case to make the motherboard fit (A shuttle motherboard is slightly longer than the Mitx factor).
> Will be an awesome sight with a 3930K in a Prodigy, fully watercooled and running SLI (Guess he is doing the IO Panel mod aswell.).
> Anyone trying to visualize this - The Shuttle factor is as wide a Mitx but slightly longer - I am guessing he will extend the PSU cage - put the pump in the remaining space at the front and have a good 240 at the top.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tt-Prodigy15*
> 
> Anyone know of a Mini itx motherboard with two pci slots, because i want to use my raid card but theres only one pci slot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> it wouldn't be mini itx if it had two PCIe slots.
> Mini dtx is the form factor you describe, but no one has made a mobo of that size in a while.


You're all wrong









The Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe does have 2 PCI slots, but one of them is horizontal on the board and occupied by the Wi-Fi card from the factory. It IS replaceable though! You would need a cable adapter to fit a raid controller of course.

First post here, found this thread after recently ordering a Prodigy. When I'm perfectly satisfied with my case I'll post my pics


----------



## phillyd

Hey guys! I just wanted to let you know that I will now be acting as the Hardware rep for Performance-PC's. PM me with any questions or concerns related to PPCS. Thanks!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hey guys! I just wanted to let you know that I will now be acting as the Hardware rep for Performance-PC's. PM me with any questions or concerns related to PPCS. Thanks!


Give me my 90 dollars back. Not even joking.

(duty fees off my last order were higher than the actual order cost.)


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Give me my 90 dollars back. Not even joking.
> 
> (duty fees off my last order were higher than the actual order cost.)


YGPM


----------



## WALSRU

So sick of looking at this solid front panel. If I have to do this for another month I'm just buying a dang black prodigy and using it as a template to practice my horrible cutting skills.


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Franticool*
> 
> You're all wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe does have 2 PCI slots, but one of them is horizontal on the board and occupied by the Wi-Fi card from the factory. It IS replaceable though! You would need a cable adapter to fit a raid controller of course.


But this is mini PCI-ex slot, and it will be difficult to put there other cards than WIFI adapter. Mini-DTX motherboards have 2 regular PCI or PCI-ex slots.
BTW some m-ATX motherboards has 3 PCI/PCI-ex and are shorter than regular m-ATX boards (unfortunatelly they're low end constructions). I think it would be easier to fit those MB in Prodigy.


----------



## Rognin

Prodigy also, but I won't be building a computer in it.

I'm planning on 1200w of TEC chiller tol be housed with an AX1200 PSU. It'll be tight, but I'm pretty sure it'll all fit in.

I should be well under way next week for the completion of the project. I'll post pics here when I'm done!


----------



## Revained Mortal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Franticool*
> 
> You're all wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe does have 2 PCI slots, but one of them is horizontal on the board and occupied by the Wi-Fi card from the factory. It IS replaceable though! You would need a cable adapter to fit a raid controller of course.
> First post here, found this thread after recently ordering a Prodigy. When I'm perfectly satisfied with my case I'll post my pics


I'm actually very tempted to try this out and after I did a little searching I found someone who had the same idea. Unfortunately there is no progress on this, but in theory it could work very well. These mini PCIe half height adapter boards cost a pretty penny though.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1698855


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> So sick of looking at this solid front panel. If I have to do this for another month I'm just buying a dang black prodigy and using it as a template to practice my horrible cutting skills.


You know what, PM adamski. Our mills are not cut out for plastic.


----------



## bobbavet

Gday Guys

Got a Prodigy mod going over here > http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1055799

Great case and a whole new challenge for me.









cheers Bob


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Between two new jobs, school, being sick, and some other issues, I've realized I'm far from fit to run this club.
> *If anyone is interested in taking control of the club, PM me with your credentials.*


I'd vote "BlueSmurf" but he probably have to many threads as is. lols


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> You know what, PM adamski. Our mills are not cut out for plastic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> So sick of looking at this solid front panel. If I have to do this for another month I'm just buying a dang black prodigy and using it as a template to practice my horrible cutting skills.


@WALSRU - Do some practice on acrylics before doing something on the front of the case or maybe use acrylic to substitute the "boring" front panel.







Check my mod log to see what I am doing with prodigy. I have my new design for the front ready, but I am not releasing any final design until I get to the front. I'm still stuck at the left side panel. lol. It's almost done tho.







Send me PM we can do some work for your front panel.


----------



## bobbavet

Gday Guys

I have now put my build log here on OCN

The "Silent but Deadly" Bitfenix Prodigy

enjoy

Bob


----------



## EpicPie

Got my 7870 today.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> So sick of looking at this solid front panel. If I have to do this for another month I'm just buying a dang black prodigy and using it as a template to practice my horrible cutting skills.


Just wait


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Just wait










More details please


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More details please


If I gave details, then waiting would not be needed.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattchid*
> 
> Does it look stupid with the handles off, meaning are there obvious gaps? Also, anyone who has put feet on the bottom, any suggestions or insights?


Well yea it does.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Just wait


I like you and all, but man you're really testing my patience









@adamski, I am a big fan of what you've done with your side panel. I probably just need to take a deep breath and not do anything too hasty.

Sniper and I had been talking about doing a cutout on the front panel to look something like this:


----------



## ElevenEleven

I love that top radiator / fan cover idea too! Been planning on doing 2 external fans over a top-mounted 240mm radiator and looking at various fan grills, but this would look much better.


----------



## HuwSharpe

A quick mock up of the Tron look, comments?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> A quick mock up of the Tron look, comments?


Awesome


----------



## WALSRU

Personally I've found in brainstorming about the same kind of thing that circles look somewhat out of place on this boxy case. Needs more angles.


----------



## Lutfij

@ HuwSharpe - IDENTIFY!


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Awesome


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> @ HuwSharpe - IDENTIFY!


Well i have the vinyl ready to do it...


----------



## phillyd

I like it!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Too crazy, I hope that plasma plate makes it in there.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Too crazy, I hope that plasma plate makes it in there.


I do still like my plasma plate idea, but worry about messing up and trashing the front panel. For now the Tron look is in keeping with the theme i have, though if and when spare or new front panels become available for purchase then i will be willing to get more creative.

My only worry with the vinyl is that it wont take the the soft rubbery textured front, but saving that fun for tomorrow night now.


----------



## Gomi

Dwood made this radiator cover for the Fire Ant (Just awaiting the last parts to come in so I can finish it, been at it for MONTHS).



Been upgrading the build alot lately - Now sporting a 3770K - 8 Gb TridentX Memory and of course a new and sexy 35X2 pump (Beastly!).


----------



## EpicPie

I want a fancy front panel now. ._.


----------



## ThePandaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*


Who made this? Looks really awesome!


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePandaman*
> 
> Who made this? Looks really awesome!


Tom Houser. See my previous posts for his contacts and other Bitfenix Prodigy mods he has done.


----------



## Lutfij

@ HuwSharpe - User, Acknowledged!


----------



## Kokin

I updated my build log again. I will be adding a second Prodigy in there in a bit, as well as updates to what I'm doing to my own rig right now.

Here is a small tease:


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Makes so much more sense the drive bay been at the bottom, glad to see others doing this too.


----------



## NiKa

I am so frustrated with the choice of psu i have to make...

What would be better ( seasonic) to fit the prodigy?

Seasonic s12ii ( l 140mm)

http://www.seasonicusa.com/S12II-Bronze.htm

Or

The m12 ii 520 w ( 150 mm length)
http://www.seasonicusa.com/M12II-Bronze.htm

Help me Obi wan kenobi you are my only hope !!!


----------



## Kokin

Either will fit perfectly. You just have to decide between silence or modular.









Edit: It seems like the m12ii is almost the same except it has modular cables and it does a bit better in tests compared to the s12ii.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Anyone know a 750w that will fit in this that's relatively cost efficient, preferably a corsair one that I can buy those presleved things for.


----------



## Kokin

Another tease:


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Anyone know a 750w that will fit in this that's relatively cost efficient, preferably a corsair one that I can buy those presleved things for.


As far as I know, only the HX and AX series are fully modular and have presleeved kits available for them. Unfortunately, neither are cost effective and are at the high-end of the 750W PSUs.

You could always go for a lesser model and get cable extensions, but those don't look that great when you can't hide them in a case like the Prodigy.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Anyone know a 750w that will fit in this that's relatively cost efficient, preferably a corsair one that I can buy those presleved things for.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139016&Tpk=AX750%20%u2014%2080%20PLUS this! tho it is not cost effective. However you can go with different PSU and sleeve it by yourself. I'd say sleeving is pretty easy, but it takes time and patience to get it done.

Btw, there's a good chance of having a finished side panel later today. I'll post an update here as well.


----------



## Noctizzle

Do you guys think i could get an Powercolor 6870x2 in this case? its 29.6cm so i think it might be tight


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noctizzle*
> 
> Do you guys think i could get an Powercolor 6870x2 in this case? its 29.6cm so i think it might be tight


No problem, the Prodigy will fit up to 31cm.


----------



## Noctizzle

haha sweet, last time i had to swap up from a Storm Scout to Storm enforcer. But im sick of having a Heavy PC, so ima swap to the intel Train and the Z77E board sometime next month.

i also have some other questions regarding PSU, as i currently have a Zalman 600-ST... Should i buy a new one?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noctizzle*
> 
> haha sweet, last time i had to swap up from a Storm Scout to Storm enforcer. But im sick of having a Heavy PC, so ima swap to the intel Train and the Z77E board sometime next month.
> i also have some other questions regarding PSU, as i currently have a Zalman 600-ST... Should i buy a new one?


Your GPUs will appreciate going to Intel. I used to have 2x 5870s with a Phenom II x4 B55 (essentially a 955) @ 4ghz and it would bottleneck my GPUs so bad. Switching to Intel made them run at 100% instead of 50~60%.

As for your PSU, it should still be good in the Prodigy and fit properly. The Intel chips use less wattage and your 6870x2 should be supported, though you'd have to steal some amps from the non-GPU12V rail since your card needs 2x 8-pins and your PSU only comes with 8 and 6pin connectors.


----------



## Noctizzle

actually, believe it or not the Card is 1 8pin and 1 6 pin. According to H/W monitor though, my rail is running at 13.99V ://


----------



## Kokin

Oh then it's all good. I wouldn't trust software to read your voltages accurately, H/W Monitor has been known to get readings incorrectly. I would use a multimeter on your PSU instead if you really wanted to know the reading of your 12V rail.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> As far as I know, only the HX and AX series are fully modular and have presleeved kits available for them. Unfortunately, neither are cost effective and are at the high-end of the 750W PSUs.
> You could always go for a lesser model and get cable extensions, but those don't look that great when you can't hide them in a case like the Prodigy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139016&Tpk=AX750%20%u2014%2080%20PLUS this! tho it is not cost effective. However you can go with different PSU and sleeve it by yourself. I'd say sleeving is pretty easy, but it takes time and patience to get it done.
> Btw, there's a good chance of having a finished side panel later today. I'll post an update here as well.


PSU+Sleeved things under 300 bucks, acceptable.


----------



## Petrodon

Hey everyone, I've been lurking in this thread for a long time and I'm ready to start parting out my wet build. But I have some philosophical questions. Is this is the right moment to start my build, with the EVGA Z77 board still looming and Haswell just a few months away, is this the right time to buy anything other than the Prodigy, the PSU and to starting looking at GPU options?


----------



## HuwSharpe

About to vinyl up the front tron style...



Need a bigger desk.


----------



## Lutfij

dual monitor...hmmm

I know I posted a PM to one member with a Gigabyte Z77 itx board but I'm looking at building a productivity/web designing build for a client off of the the Ivy Bridge iGPU - any suggestions for mobo's to choose? Still keeping my sights set on this case as client also kinda fell in love with it (the Jack'O' Lantern version)


----------



## WALSRU

I do really love the Tron theme (fan of the movies myself, and Olivia Wilde mmmmm). I need myself a second monitor for all my non-gaming stuff so I can multitask.


----------



## Gelfling

Sorry to intrude, but I saw a link for a shop that sold Prodigys with the windowed side panel and i cannot for the life of me find it! can anyone be so kind as to link it here for me?

Edit**** nevermind, i found it http://www.performance-pcs.com

was hoping they sold JUST the side panel, as i dont really like those front plates, but it doesnt appear to be an option


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gelfling*
> 
> Sorry to intrude, but I saw a link for a shop that sold Prodigys with the windowed side panel and i cannot for the life of me find it! can anyone be so kind as to link it here for me?


http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_9704.html

They use your side panel and charge you £42.89, too much i think.


----------



## Gelfling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_9704.html
> They use your side panel and charge you £42.89, too much i think.


hmmm, I'd have to agree. For the bolts showing like that, i'd say thats too much. Thanks for the link tho!


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gelfling*
> 
> hmmm, I'd have to agree. For the bolts showing like that, i'd say thats too much. Thanks for the link tho!


To be honest though, they are giving you about £25 worth of acrylic, so £20 for their work isn't that bad. I guess if you are ordering a case from them and don't have to pay carriage to send your side to them (and maybe back) it really isn't so bad. I retract my statement =)


----------



## WALSRU

Patience my friends, Bitfenix might be a little slow to come around but they know we want windowed panels.

Awesome customer service by the way, real good peoples.


----------



## skazazes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> dual monitor...hmmm
> I know I posted a PM to one member with a Gigabyte Z77 itx board but I'm looking at building a productivity/web designing build for a client off of the the Ivy Bridge iGPU - any suggestions for mobo's to choose? Still keeping my sights set on this case as client also kinda fell in love with it (the Jack'O' Lantern version)


I did exactly that, i do web design... Im running a z77n-WIFI in an OS people around here don't like to talk about... ill give you a hint though


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







i chose the motherboard because of compatibility and love it... Im upgrading my 2500k to a 3570k once MY HUGE COMBO DEAL ON EBAY is sold.


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Patience my friends, Bitfenix might be a little slow to come around but they know we want windowed panels.
> Awesome customer service by the way, real good peoples.


Look forward to this.

Please make them available as separate from unit and side interchangeable.


----------



## phillyd

@Petrodon, Honestly, If you are waiting for haswell, I would get the case, mod the heck out of it and wait. And wait for GPU's. radeon hd 8xxx and GTX 7xx are supposed to be enormous jumps.


----------



## dudenell

Case is coming tomorrow, so add me please









questions:
Are you guys using a 200mm fan on the front?
Has anyone tried to fit a 3.5 drive on the side panel?

making a HTPC / home file server out of this.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrodon*
> 
> Hey everyone, I've been lurking in this thread for a long time and I'm ready to start parting out my wet build. But I have some philosophical questions. Is this is the right moment to start my build, with the EVGA Z77 board still looming and Haswell just a few months away, is this the right time to buy anything other than the Prodigy, the PSU and to starting looking at GPU options?


You can always get the case now, modify it or whatever you want to do with it then get the Stinger and Haswell later. I am modding my case as I wait for the EVGA Z77 Stinger.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> PSU+Sleeved things under 300 bucks, acceptable.


Great! I hope you have the patience of sleeving cables. Did you know that my LBA's PSU is sleeved halfway only..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gelfling*
> 
> Sorry to intrude, but I saw a link for a shop that sold Prodigys with the windowed side panel and i cannot for the life of me find it! can anyone be so kind as to link it here for me?
> Edit**** nevermind, i found it http://www.performance-pcs.com
> was hoping they sold JUST the side panel, as i dont really like those front plates, but it doesnt appear to be an option


Why don't you do it yourself?? It's fairly easy and would cost you less. Acrylic window for that size might cost you $5-10 depending on your local store. Ask a friend, relative, or whoever got a jigsaw then cut it by yourself. With this, you can design/cut it the way you want.

Btw, Just finished my side panel mod. It's gonna be a sidepanel po*no tomorrow!








I need to take good photos, but don't expect professional photography. I take, transfer, then upload it here.


----------



## saber101

finally its build, it kinda got cramped in this case cause i was kinda cheap when building it xD


----------



## Noctizzle

does anyone actually know when the EVGA z77 stinger is dropping?


----------



## flashcrew

Hello all Prodigy owners, Just a few questions, I am planning to build a Bitfenix Prodigy rig. Planning for an Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe ITX motherboard build. I already have Noctua NH-D14, memory height is not an issue since I have the low profile G.Skill ARES ram on my current rig. Just wanna ask if it's possible to install ODD on the Prodigy with that:

- Noctua NH-D14,

- 1x120mm fan on top (probably on the top of the HSF position (rear exhaust side) coz I noticed that if I put 1x120mm fan on the top (near the front instake), I should remove first the ODD tray) right? and,

- 1x120mm in rear exhaust?

Would there be any issues installing all those 3 running all together?

If that's possible, what If﻿ I remove then the rear 120mm exhaust fan and changed that with a Noctua 3rd 120mm installed on my Noctua NH-D14 as push-pull setup? Would that be possible?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HuwSharpe

New photos:


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> New photos:


looks good.. It will look better with blue backligthing for sure.. Any other plans for it??


----------



## WALSRU

Well done sir, looks very unique. Now if you could only make it light up!


----------



## iXNoxVap7032Xi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saber101*
> 
> finally its build, it kinda got cramped in this case cause i was kinda cheap when building it xD


Love the build thanks for giving me a idea for my fan controller being infront of hdd cage like you have ur card reader


----------



## Petrodon

Now I'm even more willing to wait. My modding skills are decent except for when it comes to cutting windows, now I see the BitFenix rep says they have something in the mix for the Prodigy and my gut shot tells me it is a customizable front plate. With that, Haswell, the Stinger and the new GPU's about to drop I'm going to do a full stop of my rig until these things play out.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrodon*
> 
> Now I'm even more willing to wait. My modding skills are decent except for when it comes to cutting windows, now I see the BitFenix rep says they have something in the mix for the Prodigy and my gut shot tells me it is a customizable front plate. With that, Haswell, the Stinger and the new GPU's about to drop I'm going to do a full stop of my rig until these things play out.


That's cool. I hope BitFenix got something nice for everybody who owns Prodigy. I am not interested with it tho. I'd rather do it my self than getting a already made custom panels. You know, for modding satisfaction.

Anyway, I'm editing photos right now. It will be up shortly. a photo here and complete one on my Mod Log. Check it out guys on my sig.


----------



## adamski07

Finally guys! I am done with the side panel. lol. If you would like to see more photos of it, check out my Mod log here: [Mod Log] Bitfenix Prodigy

Don't forget to leave comments! Thanks!


----------



## Captain Mayhem

Got mine in a while back and i'm already contemplating on how to make it shorter than it is. I still need to figure out if I want to use a 200mm fan for intake or a 140mm for intake, seeing as i'm about to lop off about a third of its height.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Finally guys! I am done with the side panel. lol. If you would like to see more photos of it, check out my Mod log here: [Mod Log] Bitfenix Prodigy
> Don't forget to leave comments! Thanks!


Uhhhh...


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Uhhhh...


----------



## Jaacckk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Finally guys! I am done with the side panel. lol. If you would like to see more photos of it, check out my Mod log here: [Mod Log] Bitfenix Prodigy
> Don't forget to leave comments! Thanks!


Mother Of God!


----------



## Lutfij

@ adamski - that is the bomb!
@HuSharpe - tats pretty awesome looking, now what other plans dya have with that front panel?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Finally guys! I am done with the side panel. lol. If you would like to see more photos of it, check out my Mod log here: [Mod Log] Bitfenix Prodigy
> Don't forget to leave comments! Thanks!


That is just awesomeness. I want one


----------



## tuffy12345

Ordered my Prodigy a few days ago. Still (anxiously) awaiting NCIX to ship it!


----------



## Fruergaard

So project "Unobtainable" is now in the Cooledpc.com competion with many great pictures:
http://www.cooledpc.com/build/224

I hope you like my build and will share and vote for a fellow Prodigy build


----------



## cavallino

I finished my build on Friday. Nothing to fancy but I wanted something more "low key" than my previous build.

This is by far the best case I have ever used. I have 3 ssd and I couldn't believe how much space there was for 2.5" drives, some really creative ideas.

My only complaint...the stock fans are terrible and I can't get the front panel usb ports to work under W8 but that could be a motherboard issue maybe.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> That is just awesomeness. I want one










Thanks! I have to stop with this as I am planning to have a MATX board in it, specifically the ASUS Maximus V Gene Z77 board. This will definitely match the color scheme of the project!


----------



## golfergolfer

I have finally ordered my Prodigy and soon I will be able to start working on the mods







Not sure if you guys remember me but to spark your memory here are the conversations we had. I just thought I would pop my head in here and ask what should I name the log and where should I put it? I have been thinking about this for over 2 hours and gave up and decided to ask







Can you guys give me some ideas?









adamski07 Your mod is looking amazing and its making me jealous







Also its interesting to know that you are planning on an mATX mod too









Side Note - 700 POSTS







with only 6 reps







Gotta help more people -.-


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> I have finally ordered my Prodigy and soon I will be able to start working on the mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you guys remember me but to spark your memory here are the conversations we had. I just thought I would pop my head in here and ask what should I name the log and where should I put it? I have been thinking about this for over 2 hours and gave up and decided to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys give me some ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adamski07 Your mod is looking amazing and its making me jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also its interesting to know that you are planning on an mATX mod too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side Note - 700 POSTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with only 6 reps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta help more people -.-


Thank you. Well, it should be in "Case Mod Work Logs" section unless somebody's going to sponsor you then it would have to be in sponsored sub-forum. Yes I am, but I need the parts first before doing anything just so I have exact measurements for it. Also, Im thinking of best place to mount the PSU. I guess it will be at the back. Putting at the bottom won't work because it might restrict the PCI-e slots of mobo. For name, depends on your theme. If you don't have any, just don't name it like what I did.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thank you. Well, it should be in "Case Mod Work Logs" section unless somebody's going to sponsor you then it would have to be in sponsored sub-forum. Yes I am, but I need the parts first before doing anything just so I have exact measurements for it. Also, Im thinking of best place to mount the PSU. I guess it will be at the back. Putting at the bottom won't work because it might restrict the PCI-e slots of mobo. For name, depends on your theme. If you don't have any, just don't name it like what I did.


Sadly there are no sponsors :/ It would be so nice and I would be able to do more but oh well... I have put together the beginning of my log, link below if you are interested









[Case Mod] Not "Just" Another Prodigy Mod - Matx/Watercooling


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Sadly there are no sponsors :/ It would be so nice and I would be able to do more but oh well... I have put together the beginning of my log, link below if you are interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Case Mod] Not "Just" Another Prodigy Mod - Matx/Watercooling


Subbed on your log. I might get the parts tonight. The maximus V gene board and the water cooling parts Any recommendation of rad?


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Subbed on your log. I might get the parts tonight. The maximus V gene board and the water cooling parts Any recommendation of rad?


Well I sadly cant recommend much right now as all I have on hand is a XSPC EX 240 rad but I think my plan will be to do the 240 in the roof and a 200mm in the front if that all fits which according to early models in SketchUp it should. The thing is though I cant get my hands on a 200mm rad...


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Well I sadly cant recommend much right now as all I have on hand is a XSPC EX 240 rad but I think my plan will be to do the 240 in the roof and a 200mm in the front if that all fits which according to early models in SketchUp it should. The thing is though I cant get my hands on a 200mm rad...


I know. Its hard to sacrifice the case without having all the hardware in your hands. I have to take a look personally on the board first before doing anything on the case. Im just not satisfied enough with the dimension of the board. Are you planning push/pull config for the rads?


----------



## Derek1387

ANyone know if you can buy replacement "legs"?

I just got mine from NCIX with a cracked leg, so it wont hold the case up, and they want me to ship the case back for replacement.... not worth it IMO.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I know. Its hard to sacrifice the case without having all the hardware in your hands. I have to take a look personally on the board first before doing anything on the case. Im just not satisfied enough with the dimension of the board. Are you planning push/pull config for the rads?


No I wont be doing push/pull and what do you mean by the dimensions of the board? like the actual size or what it has to offer?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> No I wont be doing push/pull and what do you mean by the dimensions of the board? like the actual size or what it has to offer?


I mean I won't start any modification inside the case as long as I don't have the actual item. I know it's 9.6" x 9.6" but how about the placements of ports, pins, and etc. Also, the height and such measurements of rads, etc, etc. Are you placing the rad inside top or outside?


----------



## LeandroJVarini

My 3D model is taking shape, I hope the real model is well near it!

I am willing to modify it and make it fit a m-ATX mobo and two vgas inside, radiator will be external, xspc will be launching a radiator quad fan 120mm with support for standing outside the case, will the radiator that will use!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











These are just concept art!







These are just concept art!







These are just concept art!







These are just concept art!







These are just concept art!







These are just concept art!







These are just concept art!







These are just concept art!







These are just concept art!







These are just concept art!







These are just concept art!







These are just concept art!



Any tips, suggestions, criticism would be welcome! is not finished, whoever modified a executable rights case already know that sometimes some ideas are in the excluded of the same or added new solutions!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> My 3D model is taking shape, I hope the real model is well near it!
> I am willing to modify it and make it fit a m-ATX mobo and two vgas inside, radiator will be external, xspc will be launching a radiator quad fan 120mm with support for standing outside the case, will the radiator that will use!
> Any tips, suggestions, criticism would be welcome! is not finished, whoever modified a executable rights case already know that sometimes some ideas are in the excluded of the same or added new solutions!


That's pretty cool. It's now three of us who will try to fit MATX board inside Prodigy.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> My 3D model is taking shape, I hope the real model is well near it!
> I am willing to modify it and make it fit a m-ATX mobo and two vgas inside, radiator will be external, xspc will be launching a radiator quad fan 120mm with support for standing outside the case, will the radiator that will use!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> Any tips, suggestions, criticism would be welcome! is not finished, whoever modified a executable rights case already know that sometimes some ideas are in the excluded of the same or added new solutions!


does anyone have a towel????


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I mean I won't start any modification inside the case as long as I don't have the actual item. I know it's 9.6" x 9.6" but how about the placements of ports, pins, and etc. Also, the height and such measurements of rads, etc, etc. Are you placing the rad inside top or outside?


yes this is very true I am still a little sceptical about everything fitting that is why I dont wanna buy any more rads yet... Also I live in Canada so every time I order from PPCS its killer in shipping and border taxes







But I am thinking of putting the rad on the outside top because I think it would look cleaner but I have room either way I know that too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> My 3D model is taking shape, I hope the real model is well near it!
> I am willing to modify it and make it fit a m-ATX mobo and two vgas inside, radiator will be external, xspc will be launching a radiator quad fan 120mm with support for standing outside the case, will the radiator that will use!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> Any tips, suggestions, criticism would be welcome! is not finished, whoever modified a executable rights case already know that sometimes some ideas are in the excluded of the same or added new solutions!


AH This looks great! Make my model look bad >.> I like the idea of the little fan in the back of the case though I was thinking about something back there too, what size did you put in? Also It would be important to note that for your motherboard tray it imo should have at least two contact points to the case. What I mean here is if you just have it off of the back panel it will be very lose and not very secure so it will have to connect to the ground of the case or the roof as well. I see that you have your mobo just off the bottom and I am guessing that is because of cables but maybe you should connect it to the bottom and then drill some holes to let the wires though. I wont have as much room as you do for the mobo because I have to put a rad and fans at the top... Take a look at my log to see how mine will pan out in the near future. Link








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> That's pretty cool. It's now three of us who will try to fit MATX board inside Prodigy.


The question is.... Who will be the first and Who's will be the best


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> ANyone know if you can buy replacement "legs"?
> I just got mine from NCIX with a cracked leg, so it wont hold the case up, and they want me to ship the case back for replacement.... not worth it IMO.


http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/about/contact/
Our support team


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Thanks adamski07, probably have the same chance, casemodding has no limits!

the petes thanks man!

golfergolfer thanks man! The rear fan is 80mm, this is still the concept is still far from finished, I'll be buying the case to get a better idea


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> The question is.... Who will be the first and Who's will be the best


I am not competing with anybody here. It might take me a while to do that and that's fine if you guys can finish it first. I'd rather wait for you guys to finish it before I do mine so I can have references for it. We'll see, none of you guys have the case yet, but both of you rendered it already and you're ready to start.


----------



## LeandroJVarini

I'm not the case, I have to buy in USA, I live in Brazil must take up to one month to arrive, probably this project will start in December or next year!









What counts is the challenge of creating something new, it for me already is a great motivation!


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> Thanks adamski07, probably have the same chance, casemodding has no limits!
> the petes thanks man!
> golfergolfer thanks man! The rear fan is 80mm, this is still the concept is still far from finished, I'll be buying the case to get a better idea


I might just put a 80mm fan in the back as well I am kinda worried about the lack of airflow I will be getting over my HDD/SSD (not that SSD really needs it)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I am not competing with anybody here. It might take me a while to do that and that's fine if you guys can finish it first. I'd rather wait for you guys to finish it before I do mine so I can have references for it. We'll see, none of you guys have the case yet, but both of you rendered it already and you're ready to start.


Yes yes I was just joking around I think its great that we are all doing this we can put all our ideas together and come out with the best Matx prodigy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> I'm not the case, I have to buy in USA, I live in Brazil must take up to one month to arrive, probably this project will start in December or next year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What counts is the challenge of creating something new, it for me already is a great motivation!


I agree I like this because it is not what everyone is doing and its something brand new


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Yes yes I was just joking around I think its great that we are all doing this we can put all our ideas together and come out with the best Matx prodigy


Right! I love to see some people who has the same knowledge and mind set of what real.modding is. I would love to share my ideas and work to everybody. On saying what "real" modding is, i dont want to start an argument here, but i personally hate ocn, specifically the MOTM section. Not gonna say more, but the competition is all about Price over skills/quality of rig.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Well done sir, looks very unique. Now if you could only make it light up!


I wish, i did look into using car headlight halo rings, but thought I'd go simple first.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> looks good.. It will look better with blue backligthing for sure.. Any other plans for it??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> @HuSharpe - tats pretty awesome looking, now what other plans dya have with that front panel?


Thanks for the praise, bit out of ideas now, i do have a few but they mean a big over haul and nothing planned yet. Windowed side panels is on the list for sure, but keep holding out for bitfenix to make something i guess.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> So project "Unobtainable" is now in the Cooledpc.com competion with many great pictures:
> http://www.cooledpc.com/build/224
> I hope you like my build and will share and vote for a fellow Prodigy build


Gave you a vote. Good luck!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> My only complaint...the stock fans are terrible and I can't get the front panel usb ports to work under W8 but that could be a motherboard issue maybe.


Update motherboard BIOS maybe? Mine wasn't working on the original BIOS until I updated my BIOS. It could also be driver issues.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> Thanks adamski07, probably have the same chance, casemodding has no limits!
> the petes thanks man!
> golfergolfer thanks man! The rear fan is 80mm, this is still the concept is still far from finished, I'll be buying the case to get a better idea


Yup. Ideas on case modding has no limits, but we the modders has some. Time, $$$, and tools are probably the few limitation we got.
I like the idea of 80mm at the back. I am doing intake fan on the right side panel just so I have good airflow going at the back.

Anyway here's my updated parts for the Prodigy build. Basically moving some stuffs from my main rig and getting more hardware needed.
Quote:


> Case :Bitfenix Prodigy (arrived 10/8/12)
> CPU: Intel i5-3570k (Own)
> Mainboard: ASUS Maximus V Gene Z77(ordered)
> RAM: G.Skill Ripjaw X 16GB(ordered)
> GPU: EVGA GTX 680(own, getting another one for SLI)
> PSU: OCz Modular PSU (Own)
> SSD: Samsung 256GB, 128GB Crucial, and 2TB WD (Own)
> COOLING : Watercooled mosfet, cpu, and gpus


Check out my Mod Log here: [Mod Log] Bitfenix Prodigy - MATX Asus Maximus Gene, GTX 680, more..


----------



## adamski07

*Help:* I'm not really into water cooling. What could be the best pump for this case?


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Right! I love to see some people who has the same knowledge and mind set of what real.modding is. I would love to share my ideas and work to everybody. On saying what "real" modding is, i dont want to start an argument here, but i personally hate ocn, specifically the MOTM section. Not gonna say more, but the competition is all about Price over skills/quality of rig.


I personally like MOTM section because it is a place where I can get ideas from but It is kinda true about the price of things :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Yup. Ideas on case modding has no limits, but we the modders has some. Time, $$$, and tools are probably the few limitation we got.
> I like the idea of 80mm at the back. I am doing intake fan on the right side panel just so I have good airflow going at the back.
> Anyway here's my updated parts for the Prodigy build. Basically moving some stuffs from my main rig and getting more hardware needed.
> Check out my Mod Log here: [Mod Log] Bitfenix Prodigy - MATX Asus Maximus Gene, GTX 680, more..


Yea this is where $$$ has got me as a limitation... I only have a GTX 560Ti and that is all I can get







I wish I could get another one or even something better but sadly cannot so in a way it is a waste to do this mod







BUT It will be fun anyways







Also it is great that you wont be starting a new log but just continuing off of the one you have already have such a great audience something I will have to build somehow








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> *Help:* I'm not really into water cooling. What could be the best pump for this case?


I will be running an MCP350 just because it is very small and it is what I currently have. I would suggest it or the MCP 35x or something size does matter as I would like to put a D5 in but they are too big


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> I personally like MOTM section because it is a place where I can get ideas from but It is kinda true about the price of things :/
> 
> Yea this is where $$$ has got me as a limitation... I only have a GTX 560Ti and that is all I can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could get another one or even something better but sadly cannot so in a way it is a waste to do this mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT It will be fun anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also it is great that you wont be starting a new log but just continuing off of the one you have already have such a great audience something I will have to build somehow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be running an MCP350 just because it is very small and it is what I currently have. I would suggest it or the MCP 35x or something size does matter as I would like to put a D5 in but they are too big


For motivations and ideas, yes. But calling it as "MOD of the month," I am not feeling it right. A good example would be Quad-Sli with sleeved cable rig vs scratch build/highly modified with low end GPU. You already know who's gonna win.

You don't have to have a good hardware in it. Just like what I always say, modding is about personal satisfaction. I'm not the one who get all the best hardware, pre-sleeved cables, somebody's design works, assemble it, and call it my mod. Modding is way different from assembling. As long as I satisfy my modding crave, I'm all good!









Btw, thanks for response on all my posts.. lol. I am checking out FrozenCPU and PPCs now for the water cooling parts.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> *Help:* I'm not really into water cooling. What could be the best pump for this case?


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16994/ex-res-422/AquaComputer_Pump_Adapter_w_Aqualis_Reservoir_and_Pump_Installed.html

the pump/res I was going to use


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16994/ex-res-422/AquaComputer_Pump_Adapter_w_Aqualis_Reservoir_and_Pump_Installed.html
> the pump/res I was going to use (D5 with USB)










$200









EDIT: it looks perfect for this case tho.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: it looks perfect for this case tho.


My first watercooled build the attitude was go big or don't bother. There's also a 120v lane running in the case







(So many mods coming up for that one, had to treat my main rig though.)


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> My first watercooled build the attitude was go big or don't bother. There's also a 120v lane running in the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (So many mods coming up for that one, had to treat my main rig though.)


My first one was the XSPC kit. I can't really go that much for water cooling before, but in this case, I would only need pump/res/(2) 240 rads. I'll take a look on the other pump/res combo.


----------



## jinzane

at our lan party last saturday.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16994/ex-res-422/AquaComputer_Pump_Adapter_w_Aqualis_Reservoir_and_Pump_Installed.html
> the pump/res I was going to use










I want this... But would it fit in the prodigy?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinzane*
> 
> at our lan party last saturday.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Im just gonna guess that you like razer?


----------



## jinzane

Quote:


> Im just gonna guess that you like razer?


not really. only the electra and vespula.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want this... But would it fit in the prodigy?
> Im just gonna guess that you like razer?


My math says so.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinzane*
> 
> not really. only the electra and vespula.


Fair enough but you like green?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> My math says so.


Is that it fitting at the very front of the case on the floor? could you perhaps give me the height I couldnt find it on Frozen CPU


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want this... But would it fit in the prodigy?










I know. I'm tempted to get this, but it costs too much









check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zpt9vtAib2w&feature=player_embedded


----------



## jinzane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Fair enough but you like green?


love it.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. I'm tempted to get this, but it costs too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zpt9vtAib2w&feature=player_embedded


That looks very interesting but the same kind of combo can be achieved using the EK-D5 Res Top with a MCP655 Pump all for about $164 IMO this is a better bang for buck ($41 cheaper) Something I would be very interested in proving I had the room which I don't think I will
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinzane*
> 
> love it.


Your set up does look great I must say with the green as it is


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> My math says so.


I've been checking FCPU for a while and I guess that pump/res combo is the best deal you can get. Aquacomputer is pretty credible.

I need measurement for this as well. If I water cool this build, it would cost me $500 for just the water cooling parts







I think I need to sell some stuffs first.

EDIT: Unfortunately, it is out of stock (D5 Base)


----------



## Kokin

I'm using the D5 with the XSPC pump top/res and it's pretty bulky. That was probably the part that gave me the biggest headache when planning to route my tubing. This time around, it worked well with my setup and I didn't have to hang it over my motherboard like previous setups.



(Sorry for the messy wiring, it's not done yet)


----------



## javaneze

May I join?

Building...


*"*modding*"*










Sleeving and setting up



Installing windows










Completed


----------



## WALSRU

For the size of your components I can think of a few Silverstone or Lian Li cases that wouldn't have so much empty space in them. Nice build nonetheless.


----------



## javaneze

Thanks.
I know you're right, I considered those options but other than it was love at first sight with this case, it can also fit a full size VGA and watercooling setups for future upgrades, where all others lack


----------



## WALSRU

Can't disagree there. I don't have a custom loop right now but I've been known to get brave (read: stupid) when bored.


----------



## javaneze

Ahahaha same here my friend! Same braveness here


----------



## adamski07

Ordered some parts of my water cooling loop. The board should be here tomorrow afternoon so I should be able to do my measurements for MATX mod. Please check my log for more info. Thanks!









Jinzane, I would steal that case. I love green and Razer! My mamba's still rockin for 2 yrs of heavy FPS game usage.

Javaneze, great lighting! I like it!


----------



## AsanteSoul

Does anyone know if this case will accommodate an ax650 modular psu from corsair? Definitely want this case...just would love to know if I can use this psu


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I'm using the D5 with the XSPC pump top/res and it's pretty bulky. That was probably the part that gave me the biggest headache when planning to route my tubing. This time around, it worked well with my setup and I didn't have to hang it over my motherboard like previous setups.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the messy wiring, it's not done yet)


Wow that is a very tight squeeze... This post helps me with some dimensions questions so thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javaneze*
> 
> May I join?
> Building...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"*modding*"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeving and setting up
> 
> 
> Installing windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completed


I love this lighting idea I might just try it out when my Prodigy comes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Ordered some parts of my water cooling loop. The board should be here tomorrow afternoon so I should be able to do my measurements for MATX mod. Please check my log for more info. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jinzane, I would steal that case. I love green and Razer! My mamba's still rockin for 2 yrs of heavy FPS game usage.
> Javaneze, great lighting! I like it!


Yay cant wait to see you do some work on it! Love the way your case looks now SOOOOOOOOO jelly








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> Does anyone know if this case will accommodate an ax650 modular psu from corsair? Definitely want this case...just would love to know if I can use this psu


I think that it might be a tight squeeze because apparently the AX850 fits but there isnt much room for the cables and they are BOTH 160mm long so I think you might just encounter the same problems. Better to clear this up though because I dont actually have the case :/


----------



## SpYFoXZeRo

I'm interested in this case.


----------



## AsanteSoul

damn...I won't be able to get it if it doesn't....need to know for certain...i dont want to do any modifications..


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> Does anyone know if this case will accommodate an ax650 modular psu from corsair? Definitely want this case...just would love to know if I can use this psu


Yes this case can fit that. I have the corsair ax750w. But what you will have do is plug all the cables on the psu first. Then get all the cables out the side of the psu cage then push the psu and screw in the screws. It will be a tight fit but it works. Go back and read the other pages from the start and this will tell you the same thing. Hope this helps


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpYFoXZeRo*
> 
> I'm interested in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is nice but it is not the cleanest it can be done imo. Not sure if you have seen them yet but here are two buildlogs that will be incorperating an Matx board into a prodigy:

golfergolfer - [Case Mod] Not "Just" Another Prodigy Mod - Matx/Watercooling

adamski07 - [Mod Log] Bitfenix Prodigy - MATX Asus Maximus Gene, GTX 680, more..

The first one is mine


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> I love this lighting idea I might just try it out when my Prodigy comes


Thanks. You should!
Looks like a pimped out car in the pic but is actually discreet when placed on the floor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Javaneze, great lighting! I like it!


Cheers mate, loved your sidewindow mod









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> Does anyone know if this case will accommodate an ax650 modular psu from corsair? Definitely want this case...just would love to know if I can use this psu


All three, ax650/ax750/ax850 have the same size.
Watch this (features an ax750) for the proper way to install one.


----------



## jackofhearts495

I installed a power switch and a few toggle switches on top of my prodigy. Much better than the side-panel nonsense if you ask me







(from my build log)





The hexes up top are gonna be replaced with black washers once I get my hands on some.


----------



## Cps3

hey whats up ?
i got 1 opinion but i need a second ..
i recently purchased a bitfenix prodigy nd i would like to get a gtx 690 in there,also i want to have the setup watercooled.
i would like to know if i can fit 2 240mm radiators(XSPC EX240) for this? 1 on the top(not push/pull) nd 1 in the front...
is a push pull setup needed for a watercooling system? this will be my first time doin this so i dont know anything about it ..
if anyone has a setup like this can u please post it or just send it to me ...thanx
i 4got ..with a fully watercooling setup in the prodigy,will i be able to get a 3.5 hdd in there as well?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cps3*
> 
> hey whats up ?
> i got 1 opinion but i need a second ..
> i recently purchased a bitfenix prodigy nd i would like to get a gtx 690 in there,also i want to have the setup watercooled.
> i would like to know if i can fit 2 240mm radiators(XSPC EX240) for this? 1 on the top(not push/pull) nd 1 in the front...
> is a push pull setup needed for a watercooling system? this will be my first time doin this so i dont know anything about it ..
> if anyone has a setup like this can u please post it or just send it to me ...thanx
> i 4got ..with a fully watercooling setup in the prodigy,will i be able to get a 3.5 hdd in there as well?


I'll try my best to answer this. I already replied on your PM. I am pretty sure you can fit two 240 rad in it with a little modification. However, I can't confirm you'll be able to do push/pull config for both rads.
Also, I think you can still fit 1 HDD in it with full water cooling set up. Even up to two HDD would do.


----------



## phillyd

I don't believe you can fit a 240 up front.

also
*SniperTeamTango will be taking over the club soon, I believe he will do a much better job keeping things updated!*


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cps3*
> 
> hey whats up ?
> i got 1 opinion but i need a second ..
> i recently purchased a bitfenix prodigy nd i would like to get a gtx 690 in there,also i want to have the setup watercooled.
> i would like to know if i can fit 2 240mm radiators(XSPC EX240) for this? 1 on the top(not push/pull) nd 1 in the front...
> is a push pull setup needed for a watercooling system? this will be my first time doin this so i dont know anything about it ..
> if anyone has a setup like this can u please post it or just send it to me ...thanx
> i 4got ..with a fully watercooling setup in the prodigy,will i be able to get a 3.5 hdd in there as well?


You'll be able to do push/pull for the front panel if you choose to put your top rad's fans outside of the case. Here's a blurry picture, but you can see what I'm talking about:





As for the HDD, you would have to get creative in mounting it, especially since you would need space for your pump and res as well. I went from 3.5" hard drives to a 2.5" SSD and HDD, so I suggest you make that size transition if you want to have space.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I don't believe you can fit a 240 up front.
> also
> *SniperTeamTango will be taking over the club soon, I believe he will do a much better job keeping things updated!*


Sure he will. He's the best guy to take care of this club! You made a good decision!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I don't believe you can fit a 240 up front.
> also
> *SniperTeamTango will be taking over the club soon, I believe he will do a much better job keeping things updated!*
> 
> 
> 
> Sure he will. He's the best guy to take care of this club! You made a good decision!
Click to expand...

Thanks! I apologize for not keeping up with it myself, there is just too much on my plate atm.


----------



## longroadtrip

Almost done with my front panel...


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Almost done with my front panel...


Great! I like where your build is going now! more please!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Great! I like where your build is going now! more please!


Thanks! I'll have it finished tomorrow...trying to wrap up the final filing and sanding so I can get a primer coat on it...







Have to do the panel for Yang next...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I don't believe you can fit a 240 up front.
> also
> *SniperTeamTango will be taking over the club soon, I believe he will do a much better job keeping things updated!*


I will do the best I can do.

Also, mine's getting its new PSU tomorrow! Pics when it comes in.


----------



## golfergolfer

This is what I got today









Update in build log here









EDIT: I couldn't help myself I had to know what this looked like











NOTE: This is an Owner's Club Exclusive picture I dont have any pictures of the actual case on my log









And if we have a comparison between red and blue... Who's side are you on?



Red is harder to take pictures of


----------



## Derek1387

Really debating on water cooling my system now. It's going to be for the wife.

Anyone know if the Phanteks cooler fits? Thinking about just doing high end air and making it silent but deadly


----------



## Derek1387

EVGA te name="crash01" url="/t/1279693EVGA fenix-prodigy-owners-club/1500_100#post_18181329"]
Phanteks, Prodigy and Z77, on our review
















I think too that on asrock could have some problem, because pci-ex is really close to cpu socket..not on asus or evga[/quote]

How do we know it will work on the EVGA without it being released to verify?


----------



## EpicPie

I'm still having issues getting my front panel USB 3.0 ports to work. :/


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I'm still having issues getting my front panel USB 3.0 ports to work. :/


I was in the same boat - I then re-opened the case to have a look, thinking that a wire might have come loose.

To my surprise I found that I must have been lacking some serious amounts of sleep when i connected USB ports to the motherboard, as I had connected the 3.0 AND the 2.0 - You should only connect one of those. Works after I removed the 2.0 from the motherboard.


----------



## HuwSharpe

For anyone after the shroud design as used on my build.

Link


----------



## 3nter

*Water Cooling From Thailand

Bitfenix Prodigy V.1 [3nter]*


----------



## WALSRU

Really digging the all black theme, too bad about the blue motherboard


----------



## longroadtrip

Nice build 3nter! Out of curiosity, why did you go with a 120mm rad instead of a 240?


----------



## Lutfij

question for all those who have successfully(and tastefully)modded the prodigy...are the LED's on the side panel mod'able? I'd want to change the LED's out instead of the bland blue.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> question for all those who have successfully(and tastefully)modded the prodigy...are the LED's on the side panel mod'able? I'd want to change the LED's out instead of the bland blue.


Yes, as long as you own a soldering iron.


----------



## ThePandaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Yes, as long as you own a soldering iron.


I've never seen LEDs like those on the side panel. You wouldn't happend to know where I would be able to buy some?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> I was in the same boat - I then re-opened the case to have a look, thinking that a wire might have come loose.
> To my surprise I found that I must have been lacking some serious amounts of sleep when i connected USB ports to the motherboard, as I had connected the 3.0 AND the 2.0 - You should only connect one of those. Works after I removed the 2.0 from the motherboard.


I only have the USB 3.0 cable connected to my mobo, seems like everything is working except my the 3.0 port underneath the microphone jack, the bottom USB 3.0 port seems to be working fine but the top one doesn't recognize any devices being plugged into it which caused me to believe they were faulty. Nothing I can do about it I suppose unless I get a replacement side panel.


----------



## mwayne5

Well, just found out that Danger Den is going out of business and everything on their site is 75% off...just grabbed a waterblock for my HD7950 for $28.74. Guess I just forced myself into water cooling my GPU. I'll keep my ALC on my CPU.

Or I may just sell it lol


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Well, just found out that Danger Den is going out of business and everything on their site is 75% off...just grabbed a waterblock for my HD7950 for $28.74. Guess I just forced myself into water cooling my GPU. I'll keep my ALC on my CPU.
> Or I may just sell it lol


Yup! Got new case and few yate loons fans!

I got this bad ass case for $54 before it ran out of stock! Hope it gets in to the system and they have enough stock for me!


----------



## mwayne5

Yeah, I have a feeling there are going to be people getting some canceled orders. I was trying to order a controller for the led light strips and it kept going in and out of stock and I ordered it while it said in stock, but as soon as I revisited the page it said out of stock. The only thing that killed was the shipping, but I can't complain about it because of the discount.

I almost grabbed an acrylic case but I've been down that road before, I can't stand not being able to completely hide wires.

All in all I got:

The 7970 Waterblock
Some ArctiClean Thermal cleaner
LED Lightstrips
and a derpy little mouse pad

With shipping $61.80


----------



## phillyd

Just that front rad panel thing makes that case worth it!
I just picked up an AMD M6 Nickel block and some odds and ends for $36 shipped. gonna use it in my prodigy, I'll probably go Piledriver or Steamroller with that build.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Yeah, I have a feeling there are going to be people getting some canceled orders. I was trying to order a controller for the led light strips and it kept going in and out of stock and I ordered it while it said in stock, but as soon as I revisited the page it said out of stock. The only thing that killed was the shipping, but I can't complain about it because of the discount.
> I almost grabbed an acrylic case but I've been down that road before, I can't stand not being able to completely hide wires.
> All in all I got:
> The 7970 Waterblock
> Some ArctiClean Thermal cleaner
> LED Lightstrips
> and a derpy little mouse pad
> With shipping $61.80


Right. I was there early before you posted here. I have my hope that I got the case, but who cares, still a good deal for the other stuffs!







If I am lucky enough, I'll be using the case for future project!


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Right. I was there early before you posted here. I have my hope that I got the case, but who cares, still a good deal for the other stuffs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I am lucky enough, I'll be using the case for future project!


Yeah I hopped on hoping to grab a full loop cooing kit since the 120mm kit was like $80, but by the time I got there they were gone and the site was crawling. But hey, I'm pretty sure I can sell the block if I don't need it.


----------



## phillyd

I wish I had been able to pick up a Hardware Labs Radiator!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Just that front rad panel thing makes that case worth it!
> I just picked up an AMD M6 Nickel block and some odds and ends for $36 shipped. gonna use it in my prodigy, I'll probably go Piledriver or Steamroller with that build.


But I think its perfect for modding! We'll see hope it gets in. I would love to modify this case and make it more bad ass! Still great deal for $54.


----------



## phillyd

and it being acrylic, you could paint the inside and get a fantastic, ready to polish if scratched outer surface.


----------



## Fulvin

Im dying to build in this case but i'd really like to have 3 slots for 7970 matrix.







Or to perhaps go with the 680 Lightning instead. Oh, so many difficult choises.


----------



## supra_rz

Thats a nice case :S almost want to buy it. MUST resisttttttt


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePandaman*
> 
> I've never seen LEDs like those on the side panel. You wouldn't happend to know where I would be able to buy some?


They are called 5x2.5 Rectangular LED's, a google search for that should bring you up some results for your area. For example: Link.


----------



## Jaacckk

Looking forward to working with you guys! This arrived at my doorstep today ...


----------



## WALSRU

I was too slow, I definitely would've picked up the LAN box or the little Acrylic case.


----------



## Fulvin

Would i have problems with GTX 680 Lightning in there if there was 230mm Spectre Pro in the front?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Would i have problems with GTX 680 Lightning in there if there was 230mm Spectre Pro in the front?


The case has an internal depth space 340mm, the MSI GTX680 Lightening is 270mm and the 230mm Spectre Pro is 30mm deep. So 340-270-30 = 40mm space, so should fit. But don't hold me to that =)

That is a big card!


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> The case has an internal depth space 340mm, the MSI GTX680 Lightening is 270mm and the 230mm Spectre Pro is 30mm deep. So 340-270-30 = 40mm space, so should fit. But don't hold me to that =)
> That is a big card!


Thanks! Good to go then. Allthough im still undecided whether to go with this or this. Both have their pros and cons, but are roughly of the same price.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Thanks! Good to go then. Allthough im still undecided whether to go with this or this. Both have their pros and cons, but are roughly of the same price.


That is two very different choices, but posting on a Bitfenix Prodigy owners club I bet most will say get the Prodigy =)

My only comments would be get a SSD drive, makes the world of difference and if you planning any overclocking do not get the Vengeance RAM, my brother has it and there is zero overclocking potential. Also, i am not condoning piracy, but currently Microsoft is offering Windows 8 upgrade for a lot less than you will pay for Windows 7, even if you copy of Windows 7 is pirated! This apparently is to encourage people to move away from piracy, which is backwards, as they rewarding piracy with a cost saving right now lol, but anyway.


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> That is two very different choices, but posting on a Bitfenix Prodigy owners club I bet most will say get the Prodigy =)
> My only comments would be get a SSD drive, makes the world of difference and if you planning any overclocking do not get the Vengeance RAM, my brother has it and there is zero overclocking potential. Also, i am not condoning piracy, but currently Microsoft is offering Windows 8 upgrade for a lot less than you will pay for Windows 7, even if you copy of Windows 7 is pirated! This apparently is to encourage people to move away from piracy, which is backwards, as they rewarding piracy with a cost saving right now lol, but anyway.


Huh. I thought that Corsair Vengeance are top notch when it comes to RAM, but perhaps the Ripjaws are the way to go. I do agree on the SSD, but the thing is that i'd like to keep the 1499€ budget and really don't know where to cut. And as for the windows 8, i'd just feel more confortable to stick with the trusty 7.


----------



## Kokin

The Samsung RAM are actually the best clockers, but the Ripjaws and Vengeance aren't bad either, they are mostly hit or miss when it comes to overclocking.


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3nter*
> 
> *Water Cooling From Thailand
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy V.1 [3nter]*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like what you've done with it.

Care to share your watercooling components (rad/pump/res) and specs.
Thanks.

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> This is what I got today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update in build log here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I couldn't help myself I had to know what this looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: This is an Owner's Club Exclusive picture I dont have any pictures of the actual case on my log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if we have a comparison between red and blue... Who's side are you on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red is harder to take pictures of


Enjoy it mate









I know you would not expect anything else from my pov







, but definitely go for it.
Looks great with red too, looks like it's blushing


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> How do we know it will work on the EVGA without it being released to verify?


Right, mine is only a supposition

Look the socket zone, on p8z77 and on evga isnt so close to the pci-ex zone


----------



## Derek1387

For those of you who watercool...how are you fitting something in the drive bay (fan controller) and fans on your radiator?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> For those of you who watercool...how are you fitting something in the drive bay (fan controller) and fans on your radiator?


They cut the bottom of the drive bay so it only acts as brackets. Some people like me have reversed the front panel to accomdate longer fan controllers, but that also means down sizing a second rad to a 120 or 140mm rad. I should have pictures a page or so back.


----------



## adamski07

Box from FrozenCpu came in today. It has the water cooling parts for my build. I ordered two 240 RADS for my build because I will be cooling 1 OC'd CPU and possibly two GPU. I need that much rad to cool them off. After fitting the RADS, I just won't be able to make without any modification. It will be a tough modification for sure, but I just made a good design that will let me fit both two 240 RADs inside the case tho I won't make it to push/pull configuration. I'll update my build log later with some more pictures.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Minor update here too:



Dat 2win, doesn't put out much heat now, due to running half as many pixels with 2x as many GPUs (1 screen now = regular SLI active)

Watercooling, 2500k, sleeving, built in powerbar and network cable reel, and the other side window to be completed!

On a more serious note now, spent 3 hours in the shop designing, testing, and finally producing these:



These standoffs can be made from any material with a diameter higher then 1/8th, and are threaded to accept the bitfenix thumbscrews, allowing secure mounting of larger ATX power supplies, such as the shown corsair AX750. I can make these to any length from aluminum/steel/plastic roundbar, aluminum hex shaft (shown); and either keep the stock finish, polish it, machine finish it, or have them grooved in several ways. If there is enough interest I can start producing these as early as friday.


----------



## EpicPie

Nice mod STT, I may be interested in a 2CM stand off since I forced my PSU into my Prodigy. lol


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Nice mod STT, I may be interested in a 2CM stand off since I forced my PSU into my Prodigy. lol


That's actually why I made them, last night clamps were required to make it fit into my case.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> That's actually why I made them, last night clamps were required to make it fit into my case.


Mine fits just fine but it's a tight squeeze once the modular cables are placed in. I'll take some pics later.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Mine fits just fine but it's a tight squeeze once the modular cables are placed in. I'll take some pics later.


What would you want roundbar or hex?

(Also these are made by hand just so ya know, so they aren't perfect but usually within 1-3/1000ths of an inch of it)


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Minor update here too:


Nice job on the window, notice any change in temps with the mesh gone?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> For those of you who watercool...how are you fitting something in the drive bay (fan controller) and fans on your radiator?


Made my own front panel with different drive bay brackets...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Nice job on the window, notice any change in temps with the mesh gone?


No not really. There will be watercooling for overclocking and the looks in the future though.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> They cut the bottom of the drive bay so it only acts as brackets. Some people like me have reversed the front panel to accomdate longer fan controllers, but that also means down sizing a second rad to a 120 or 140mm rad. I should have pictures a page or so back.


Awesome. Thanks for the tip.

I ended up drilling out the rivets, and flipping the front panel, cutting down the 5.25" bracket, and re-mounting it.


----------



## Kokin

^ Looks great!

It just makes more sense for the the front panel to be reversed, at least for someone who would be using a fan controller or ODD and also watercool.


----------



## adamski07

Unboxed the FCPU package today!!







Got some awesome stuffs in it. I cant wait to set my loop for my Prodigy build!



More photos on my build log. Here! Check out the table of contents or just click the link for newest updates! Thanks!


----------



## Fulvin

Will be ordering this today, and it should be less than two weeks from there. Wish me luck.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## EpicPie

You could save money by buying Windows 8 for $15 USD.


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Nice mod STT, I may be interested in a 2CM stand off since I forced my PSU into my Prodigy. lol


It is also possible to use some regular motherboard stand off's..

That What I did


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I ended up drilling out the rivets, and flipping the front panel, cutting down the 5.25" bracket, and re-mounting it.


Worked for me, but what do you mean cut down the 5.25" bracket? Mine fitted fine reversed at the bottom.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> It is also possible to use some regular motherboard stand off's..
> That What I did


Because regular mobo stand offs are totally over an inch in length (the standard is 1/8th) and made of metal with a diameter of over 1/4th.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Worked for me, but what do you mean cut down the 5.25" bracket? Mine fitted fine reversed at the bottom.


It fit, but the screw holes for mine wouldnt line up if i flipped the fan controller over, so I had to cut it down, and flip it, and drill new mounts on the front panel


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Because regular mobo stand offs are totally over an inch in length (the standard is 1/8th) and made of metal with a diameter of over 1/4th.


Well, it happens that you can screw them together and make them as long as you wish


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> Well, it happens that you can screw them together and make them as long as you wish


Because everyone has the 48 motherboard standoffs lying around required to result in that length


----------



## Fruergaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Because everyone has the 48 motherboard standoffs lying around required to result in that length


They are pretty cheap:
http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-Replacement-Mounting-Metal-Standoff/dp/B00008VF6K/ref=pd_cp_e_1

And in most cases 1-2 cm (8-12 standoff's) would be enough, and here the standoff is a fine solution!









And I believe most people will find it easier to buy the standoff's then the materials and machinery to make them by them self...

(not that yours doens't look good, I would just tell that it's also possible with standoff's)


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> It fit, but the screw holes for mine wouldnt line up if i flipped the fan controller over, so I had to cut it down, and flip it, and drill new mounts on the front panel


Oh i see, lucky for me the Bitfenix Recon seems happy even mount in a reverse 5.25" tray. What fan speed controller do you have out of interest?


----------



## MrMacheesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Minor update here too:
> 
> Dat 2win, doesn't put out much heat now, due to running half as many pixels with 2x as many GPUs (1 screen now = regular SLI active)
> Watercooling, 2500k, sleeving, built in powerbar and network cable reel, and the other side window to be completed!
> On a more serious note now, spent 3 hours in the shop designing, testing, and finally producing these:
> 
> These standoffs can be made from any material with a diameter higher then 1/8th, and are threaded to accept the bitfenix thumbscrews, allowing secure mounting of larger ATX power supplies, such as the shown corsair AX750. I can make these to any length from aluminum/steel/plastic roundbar, aluminum hex shaft (shown); and either keep the stock finish, polish it, machine finish it, or have them grooved in several ways. If there is enough interest I can start producing these as early as friday.


What tool did you use to cut out the window Template? looks like a clean cut.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Oh i see, lucky for me the Bitfenix Recon seems happy even mount in a reverse 5.25" tray. What fan speed controller do you have out of interest?


the recon... lol


----------



## mwayne5

Well, I waited to see and they pulled through, BitFenix released a side panel version.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17613/cst-1349/BitFenix_Prodigy_Mini-ITX_Tower_Computer_Case_-_Midnight_Black_w_Bolt-On_Window.html

Looks like balls


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Well, I waited to see and they pulled through, BitFenix released a side panel version.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17613/cst-1349/BitFenix_Prodigy_Mini-ITX_Tower_Computer_Case_-_Midnight_Black_w_Bolt-On_Window.html
> Looks like balls


I'm not impressed. They could have done better windowed side panel for those who wanted it.


----------



## Revained Mortal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I'm not impressed. They could have done better windowed side panel for those who wanted it.


http://www.frozencpu.com/search.html?mv_profile=keyword_search&mv_session_id=koMF2qTy&searchspec=prodigy&go.x=0&go.y=0

Pretty sure that isn't even from Bitfenix and if they did do a windowed side panel finally, wouldn't they have informed everyone anyway?

I agree though that this particular window does look terrible with the bolts.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revained Mortal*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/search.html?mv_profile=keyword_search&mv_session_id=koMF2qTy&searchspec=prodigy&go.x=0&go.y=0
> Pretty sure that isn't even from Bitfenix and if they did do a windowed side panel finally, wouldn't they have informed everyone anyway?
> I agree though that this particular window does look terrible with the bolts.


"a window version of our Prodigy is now available at FrozenCPU.com !" - BitFenix Facebook


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMacheesmo*
> 
> What tool did you use to cut out the window Template? looks like a clean cut.


Manual Mill: 1/10000th of an inch tollerance. had to build a jig for it as well. If you wanna come down next weekend or somethin I can help you with making one too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Well, I waited to see and they pulled through, BitFenix released a side panel version.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17613/cst-1349/BitFenix_Prodigy_Mini-ITX_Tower_Computer_Case_-_Midnight_Black_w_Bolt-On_Window.html
> Looks like balls


I actually think that's not made by bitfenix, as I'm sure A: Xbourne woulda been all up in that and B: there wouldn't be mesh overlap like there is on the side, come on now.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Well, I waited to see and they pulled through, BitFenix released a side panel version.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17613/cst-1349/BitFenix_Prodigy_Mini-ITX_Tower_Computer_Case_-_Midnight_Black_w_Bolt-On_Window.html
> Looks like balls
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think that's not made by bitfenix, as I'm sure A: Xbourne woulda been all up in that and B: there wouldn't be mesh overlap like there is on the side, come on now.
Click to expand...

It's a Frozen CPU mod. PPCS does a nice one









Check em out *here*


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I actually think that's not made by bitfenix, as I'm sure A: Xbourne woulda been all up in that and B: there wouldn't be mesh overlap like there is on the side, come on now.
> It's a Frozen CPU mod. PPCS does a nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check em out *here*


[/quote]
Quote nesting error. Yours is far superior IMO.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I actually think that's not made by bitfenix, as I'm sure A: Xbourne woulda been all up in that and B: there wouldn't be mesh overlap like there is on the side, come on now.
> It's a Frozen CPU mod. PPCS does a nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check em out *here*
Click to expand...

Quote nesting error. Yours is far superior IMO.[/quote]

I'm bad at OCN right now!
fixed, and I agree! I'll probably have em replace a paycheck or two with one of these!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote nesting error. Yours is far superior IMO.


I agree with this!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Update with many pictures.
> 
> 
> I was honestly sad to remove this from my mini rig. It's been a great lil card for the last ever. It goes back in the warchest until christmas time when SAMPSON gets its upgrades. I'll miss it until then. (And hopefully it won't be that long either.)
> 
> However this cheap pile of badly designed trash (admittedly from a GREAT company) will be coming with me to the next AMD lan, see if Jon wants it for his collection, and if I can get an upgrade cause of it (seeing as how rare it is as well, almost like there would be a reason for that...)
> 
> 
> 
> The new card. Gigabyte has gotten a lifelong customer from me due to the 7950's ungodly performance in my main rig, and how nice their cards are for the prices. This card, 104 dollars, 1025mhz stock 1gb GDDR5, and 4 display outs.
> 
> My baby all sealed up and ready to roll again.
> The upgrade schedule is now as follows:
> 2500k
> Built in powerbar.
> Powder coating side panel.
> Built in network cable
> Other side window/display
> Powder coating other side panel
> Watercooling
> Completion


Adding onto this. The non flag side will have around 5 of these



and maybe a few IEC connectors. The pack panel will have an added IEC connector for the powerbar, which will reside in the bottom of the case and have extensions running to the outlets.

Also trying to think of a cool on off switch for this. Did a key and buttons are too mainstream.


----------



## Kokin

The mesh that's showing for the FrozenCPU version looks really unprofessional. It would have made sense to just extend the window to a longer length.

On the other hand, PPC's version looks amazing.


----------



## WickdAngel13

Actually I just ordered this exact case, will be asking to be added to the club soon!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I'm actually a lil concerned at how much I might have to add to the OP. Might just book a day and do it.


----------



## WickdAngel13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It's a Frozen CPU mod. PPCS does a nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check em out *here*


I meant that I ordered the one from PPCS







Black and Red


----------



## Derek1387

Cant decide if i want to just use my RS240 radiator for my 7970 Lightning and 3570K, or get a thicker radiator. I would like to make it a single radiator setup.

Thoughts?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I'm actually a lil concerned at how much I might have to add to the OP. Might just book a day and do it.


I can help with any changes, and you can always Ctrl+f add me to find the necessary posts, I accidentally pasted the wrong URL in my pm to Kevin and that's why it has taken so long, I realized it today,


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I can help with any changes, and you can always Ctrl+f add me to find the necessary posts, I accidentally pasted the wrong URL in my pm to Kevin and that's why it has taken so long, I realized it today,


No need to rush you're both busy people.

What other things make going to a lan inconvenient that you guys can think of? I've covered having your own power bar, own network cable, case being small and light, and low maintenance.


----------



## mvh11

These cases are so nice... if I didn't like my full tower so much I would get one. I could build a LAN rig, but I don't actually go to LANs...

Maybe I'll use one for a File Server... that would be nice and I could tuck it away almost anywhere(Not that I would want to). It's not something I'll be doing in the near future, but it would be a nice project.


----------



## adamski07

Now I know why I am not on the OP's list. I didn't follow the instructions.

*ADD ME!*


----------



## 3nter

*latest*


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Cant decide if i want to just use my RS240 radiator for my 7970 Lightning and 3570K, or get a thicker radiator. I would like to make it a single radiator setup.
> Thoughts?


It will work, but it won't be that great, especially since it performs below any of the other XSPC radiators. I suggest adding another 120mm if possible if your temps aren't what you expect.

Here were my typical temps with the three setups I've had for my Prodigy:

Single RX240 push/pull - GPU: 45C load | 3570K @ 4.7ghz 1.264v: 75C Prime95 AVX
Single EX240 push/pull - GPU: 48C load | 3570K @ 4.7ghz 1.264v: ~80C Prime95 AVX
EX240 p/p + EX120 p/p - GPU: 38C load | 3570K @ 4.7ghz 1.264v: 65~70C Prime95 AVX


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> the recon... lol


Curious.

Quote:


>


Fail! Just my opinion, but if the power switch etc is on the right hand side, is it not likely that the right hand side will be what is accessible and seen, therefore shouldn't any window be on the right hand side panel? Personally I'd have a window on both sides.


----------



## phillyd

SniperTeamTango is now officially in charge of the thread!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> SniperTeamTango is now officially in charge of the thread!


Already started on the OP! Will post a screenshot from my chrome tabs.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

OP updated.

Screenshot of the number of tabs that were filtered through to get it up to date, Philly didn't actually miss too many people unless a lot didn't follow the instructions!


----------



## golfergolfer

So I have some updates in my Mod Log of my MATX Prodigy but I have a few problems...







Could you guys help me out a bit or give a few suggestions? Log found here


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Posted. Idk too much about WCing though, Adamski will be here soon though.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Posted. Idk too much about WCing though, Adamski will be here soon though.


Thanks I will take a look.

I guess I should try and get added to this club as well







soooo

*ADD ME!*

And my White prodigy - [Case Mod] Not "Just" Another Prodigy Mod - MATX, SLI, Watercooling and More!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Thanks I will take a look.
> I guess I should try and get added to this club as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooo
> *ADD ME!*
> And my White prodigy - [Case Mod] Not "Just" Another Prodigy Mod - MATX, SLI, Watercooling and More!


Got you!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> So I have some updates in my Mod Log of my MATX Prodigy but I have a few problems...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you guys help me out a bit or give a few suggestions? Log found here


I am not sure what's going inside the case. Maybe you can take one and pm it to me? I measured everything again this morning, it seem that it is 80% that I might encounter the same problem. Im still waiting for the materials to arrive so I can't really tell if I am right or wrong.


----------



## bobbavet

Gday all.

About time I got round to it...........................

*ADD ME*



bobbavet The "Silent but Deadly" Bitfenix Prodigy

cheers Bob


----------



## welshmouse

I couldn't resist getting the prodigy in the end.

Fitting in the AX750 was a nightmare, but with two of us pushing and pulling at the wires we managed to get it in without any standoffs.
Getting the cabling tidy was also much harder than I hoped. I pretty much gave up on it. As i'll be getting all new case fans soon, i figure I'll give it another go then.

It really was a difficult build compared to what I'm used to. But I do like having a much smaller system.


----------



## HuwSharpe

God what a nightmare of a night last night, managed to brick my Western Digital My Book Live NAS drive, then destroy the housing for it trying to opening it up, in the process busting up my bankcard! Then i loose access to another one of my drives and worse thing is i cant remember what was on it! Too many drives. Anyway rant over.

Anyway, what i came to say is that i have several prototype shrouds (like the one below) going spare if anyone wants them, preferable UK and willing to give us the money for postage but that's all. PM me if interested.


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist getting the prodigy in the end.
> Fitting in the AX750 was a nightmare, but with two of us pushing and pulling at the wires we managed to get it in without any standoffs.
> Getting the cabling tidy was also much harder than I hoped. I pretty much gave up on it. As i'll be getting all new case fans soon, i figure I'll give it another go then.
> It really was a difficult build compared to what I'm used to. But I do like having a much smaller system.


It's going to be my first time building a system, and even though i propably won't have problems fitting the PSU, mine is still non modular, and i must admit that you got me quite scared of the cable management tbh







.


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Well, I waited to see and they pulled through, BitFenix released a side panel version.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17613/cst-1349/BitFenix_Prodigy_Mini-ITX_Tower_Computer_Case_-_Midnight_Black_w_Bolt-On_Window.html
> Looks like balls


That's not Bitfenix but FrozenCPU's own custom version.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Remember guys, if you need standoffs made simply ask. Very cheap and many options









OP updated.


----------



## Fulvin

Little offtopic, but since it conserns my upcoming prodigy build, i'll ask it here.
The PSU i picked has 2 12V rails for GPU's, both rated at 18A, but will the amperage from those be sufficient for the 680 lightning? I've read that the 680 needs like 40A or so. But since those two rails compined will provide more than 400W, it should work, right?

Edit: i suppose that 40A recommendation was the minimum for _SINGLE_ 12v rail powersuply.


----------



## bobbavet

Not off topic at all mate, as you have to be carefull what size PSU's go in this case.

I don't know much about specs of the GTX680, but I am pretty sure you would be safe with A Silverstone Strider 650W modular, Gold rated and I think it is 140mm x 140mm leaving you 40 mm behind the PSU for cables

I have gone the Strider 750 for my GTX690 build and they are 160mm long, still 20mm clear of rear PSU bay. So if your after a bit more power security ya can go one of them.

Hope this helps

Bob

The "Silent but Deadly" Bitfenix Prodigy


----------



## Gomi

Someone here asked about adding a soundcard on the mPCIe slot (Cannot remember who).

Anyhow, the question stuck with me, as I faintly remembered reading about this.

Sure enough, here it is:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1698855

However, the topic abruptly stopped and the OP was never heard from again, so whether his experiment worked or not we will never know.
And of course, there is a matter of the cash needed to test it (approx 85 USD).

Just tossing it in here.

Enjoy.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Little offtopic, but since it conserns my upcoming prodigy build, i'll ask it here.
> The PSU i picked has 2 12V rails for GPU's, both rated at 18A, but will the amperage from those be sufficient for the 680 lightning? I've read that the 680 needs like 40A or so. But since those two rails compined will provide more than 400W, it should work, right?
> Edit: i suppose that 40A recommendation was the minimum for _SINGLE_ 12v rail powersuply.


It will be fine. It's good you asked though, being careful is a lot better than killing parts.


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Someone here asked about adding a soundcard on the mPCIe slot (Cannot remember who).
> Anyhow, the question stuck with me, as I faintly remembered reading about this.
> Sure enough, here it is:
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1698855
> However, the topic abruptly stopped and the OP was never heard from again, so whether his experiment worked or not we will never know.
> And of course, there is a matter of the cash needed to test it (approx 85 USD).
> Just tossing it in here.
> Enjoy.


It was me







Too lste I just sold my card.









Thanks for getting back though. rep


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> It's going to be my first time building a system, and even though i propably won't have problems fitting the PSU, mine is still non modular, and i must admit that you got me quite scared of the cable management tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Its probably not as bad as I made it sound.

I'm just so used to building in full tower cases and making the cabling immaculate. That's just not possible with this setup. Its as much the fault fo the mobo as the case, with upright sata connectors, the 8 pin cpu power connector in the middle of the board, and the 24 pin atx connector in exactly the wrong place.

I'm sure if I put some time and effort in I can make it look better though. Its just that It took me over an hour to get the damn power supply in (cause I originally used standoffs, and they got jammed and i couldn't get them back out..)


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> It will be fine. It's good you asked though, being careful is a lot better than killing parts.


So i figured, thanks a bunch.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbavet*
> 
> Not off topic at all mate, as you have to be carefull what size PSU's go in this case.
> I don't know much about specs of the GTX680, but I am pretty sure you would be safe with A Silverstone Strider 650W modular, Gold rated and I think it is 140mm x 140mm leaving you 40 mm behind the PSU for cables
> I have gone the Strider 750 for my GTX690 build and they are 160mm long, still 20mm clear of rear PSU bay. So if your after a bit more power security ya can go one of them.
> Hope this helps
> Bob
> 
> The "Silent but Deadly" Bitfenix Prodigy


I thought of the strider first, but to squeeze the SSD in my budget i decided to pick the FSP 700W, which i've heard is pretty good quality unit and it's just as long as the strider so i should have ample room for the cables. Only downside being it isn't modular, but i think i can live with that.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It's a Frozen CPU mod. PPCS does a nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check em out *here*


I really want this case even tho i have a black one all ready. I wish i could just buy both side panel windows from some where. Come on bitfenix get the side panels with windows out so i can buy


----------



## dannyex

Hi geek









Sorry I'm not too good at English, I'm French









Here is my HTPC I assemble but it is not finished. In a few days, it will be in operation.

















SSD


HDD


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyex*
> 
> Hi geek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm not too good at English, I'm French
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my HTPC I assemble but it is not finished. In a few days, it will be in operation.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your loop, its too insane.


----------



## dannyex

Thank you very much SniperTeamTango ! I like the result !


----------



## WALSRU

How could you ever put doors on that thing, both sides are a work of art!


----------



## dannyex

Thank you WALSRU ! I made two clear plexiglass side panel


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It's a Frozen CPU mod. PPCS does a nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check em out *here*
> 
> 
> 
> I really want this case even tho i have a black one all ready. I wish i could just buy both side panel windows from some where. Come on bitfenix get the side panels with windows out so i can buy
Click to expand...

If you send your panel in, we'll do the mod!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If you send your panel in, we'll do the mod!


Hang on a minute. What tools do you use to accomplish this?


----------



## phillyd

I do not know, I do not do the mods. I'm sure its standard shop equipment.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I do not know, I do not do the mods. I'm sure its standard shop equipment.


If you guys can CnC something for me I'll gladly pay for it...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I do not know, I do not do the mods. I'm sure its standard shop equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys can CnC something for me I'll gladly pay for it...
Click to expand...

I'll shoot Hank a text and see!

Edit: we have a laser for designs and panels. What design do you want and on what?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'll shoot Hank a text and see!
> Edit: we have a laser for designs and panels. What design do you want and on what?


I have cads I'll PM you, just want to figure out my orientations first.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If you send your panel in, we'll do the mod!


ygpm

edit: Wow you're quick. Thanks!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If you send your panel in, we'll do the mod!


The only problem is am in the UK. Damn i would have just bought the case on its own but am gonna get charged to much for customs tho


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If you send your panel in, we'll do the mod!


If I buy a prodigy on the website, you cut the side that has the buttons? like the link below?
http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_9704.html
I wanted a front equal to the link below, but without the dvd input, instead of just cutting could entralizado would do something like this genre?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=103_970&products_id=35751


----------



## Derek1387

PM sent Philly!


----------



## phillyd

Just make a cheap mockup of the design you want and some dimensions, and send your request to [email protected] and they will get you a quote, and place your order when you are ready


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Just make a cheap mockup of the design you want and some dimensions, and send your request to [email protected] and they will get you a quote, and place your order when you are ready


thanks man! so close send is the model for you!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Just make a cheap mockup of the design you want and some dimensions, and send your request to [email protected] and they will get you a quote, and place your order when you are ready


Got it! I might need this for the right side panel. It will depend on how complicated my design will be.


----------



## Revained Mortal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Just make a cheap mockup of the design you want and some dimensions, and send your request to [email protected] and they will get you a quote, and place your order when you are ready


Definitely saves me some time and work if I send my panel in since I don't have easy access to a laser for some of the designs. Hopefully Sniper will add this soon to the OP so everyone knows of this option.


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbavet*
> 
> Not off topic at all mate, as you have to be carefull what size PSU's go in this case.
> I don't know much about specs of the GTX680, but I am pretty sure you would be safe with A Silverstone Strider 650W modular, Gold rated and I think it is 140mm x 140mm leaving you 40 mm behind the PSU for cables
> I have gone the Strider 750 for my GTX690 build and they are 160mm long, still 20mm clear of rear PSU bay. So if your after a bit more power security ya can go one of them.
> Hope this helps
> Bob
> 
> The "Silent but Deadly" Bitfenix Prodigy


I might just go for the 750w strider silver just to be futureproof, but as theres only 20mm space for the modular cabels, i wonder if it still fits there easily or did you have to forcefully cram it in there? Because that was the case with the AX750 and i would feel uneasy forcing it in there.


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> I might just go for the 750w strider silver just to be futureproof, but as theres only 20mm space for the modular cabels, i wonder if it still fits there easily or did you have to forcefully cram it in there? Because that was the case with the AX750 and i would feel uneasy forcing it in there.


The ax 750 was pretty hard to get in, so i would recommend a smaller psu if you have the option. (I didn't, as choice is limited here).

Also, 750w is major overkill for a rig with only one pcie slot. No single gpu is gonna be using more than about 200-300 watts at max load. Even a decent 500w could easily handle a high end setup in the prodigy.


----------



## WALSRU

750w is real nice for an overclocked GTX 690. I'm trying to keep my options open.


----------



## Fulvin

The Strider 750W was an option for me because it is cheaper than the Strider 650W Gold, and the extra power certainly wouldn't hurt, but if it is hard to get into the case i'll pay a bit more to get the smaller 650W.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revained Mortal*
> 
> Definitely saves me some time and work if I send my panel in since I don't have easy access to a laser for some of the designs. Hopefully Sniper will add this soon to the OP so everyone knows of this option.


It would probably be better if Philly were to add that to his 2nd post, or I can add it under the op under "Available Services" if that's what he'd like me to do.


----------



## Derek1387

So, i jsut got a response from the [email protected] email...saying they dont do it, and we can only get the parts if we buy the case....

Im not buying a 2nd case...lol


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Revained Mortal*
> 
> Definitely saves me some time and work if I send my panel in since I don't have easy access to a laser for some of the designs. Hopefully Sniper will add this soon to the OP so everyone knows of this option.
> 
> 
> 
> It would probably be better if Philly were to add that to his 2nd post, or I can add it under the op under "Available Services" if that's what he'd like me to do.
Click to expand...

Oh I'll have the second post moved to you as well!


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> So, i jsut got a response from the [email protected] email...saying they dont do it, and we can only get the parts if we buy the case....
> Im not buying a 2nd case...lol


----------



## hammadj

HEY guys, Im about to be a new Prodigy Owner, I just had a question: whats the best/easiest way to fit a mATX mobo in this case?


----------



## adamski07

BitFenix Facebook posted this :


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> BitFenix Facebook posted this :


.......

And if anyone can can get anything out of the Performance PC guys about getting the mod work done, please let me know


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> HEY guys, Im about to be a new Prodigy Owner, I just had a question: whats the best/easiest way to fit a mATX mobo in this case?


Best way? easiest way? NOTHING. You have to do modification on it. Lots of measuring and such. Check out my build, [Mod] Project Prodigious - Bitfenix Prodigy: MATX, SLI, Watercooled and more! and golfergolfer's build, [Case Mod] Not "Just" Another Prodigy Mod - Matx/Watercooling to see how it is done.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> .......
> And if anyone can can get anything out of the Performance PC guys about getting the mod work done, please let me know


It's official, http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/news/show/67,introducing-new-prodigy-colors-and-accessories/

with custom front panel


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> It's official, http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/news/show/67,introducing-new-prodigy-colors-and-accessories/
> with custom front panel


What the hell are those colour combinations!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> It's official, http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/news/show/67,introducing-new-prodigy-colors-and-accessories/
> with custom front panel


I just want a holed front panel in white! IS that too much to ask!?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yeah, what happened to the meshed white panel idea, as linked by Xbournex earlier







(I'll have to dig it out when I'm home from work). Yay for replacement panels though.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I just want a holed front panel in white! IS that too much to ask!?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> What the hell are those colour combinations!


I know, this costs $20, a spray paint can would costs around $10. Nothing's special, just a colored front panel.


----------



## xbournex

The number of SKU's launched is quite more than some would launch at once. It's not just spray paint that goes into our products. Each front panel consists of about 6 items, each needing their own process. We'll see how the market goes with these current SKU's before launching additional options.


----------



## destinyair

Prodigy from thai


----------



## MrMacheesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> The number of SKU's launched is quite more than some would launch at once. It's not just spray paint that goes into our products. Each front panel consists of about 6 items, each needing their own process. We'll see how the market goes with these current SKU's before launching additional options.


I agree with TeamSniper. I have been looking for the replacment "meshed" white front panel ever since I received my Prodigy and realized it was not. Is this in the works?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> The number of SKU's launched is quite more than some would launch at once. It's not just spray paint that goes into our products. Each front panel consists of about 6 items, each needing their own process. We'll see how the market goes with these current SKU's before launching additional options.


No offence intended to you or Bitfenix, but those colour selections you have come up with are very odd and i feel sales of these will not be high. Sure, plain black and white ones may do okay, been brought as replacements or for an inverted colour change, but that pink/purple and the strange shade of orange ones will not be received well. People want side panels, replacements and windowed options.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> No offence intended to you or Bitfenix, but those colour selections you have come up with are very odd and i feel sales of these will not be high. Sure, plain black and white ones may do okay, been brought as replacements or for an inverted colour change, but that pink/purple and the strange shade of orange ones will not be received well. People want side panels, replacements and windowed options.


Agreed.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> No offence intended to you or Bitfenix, but those colour selections you have come up with are very odd and i feel sales of these will not be high. Sure, plain black and white ones may do okay, been brought as replacements or for an inverted colour change, but that pink/purple and the strange shade of orange ones will not be received well. People want side panels, replacements and windowed options.


As I said, we are looking at the market and analyzing how these run first (the white mesh). I don't agree that the colored ones won't be well received. People like to personalize their cases.
Expect an official window within a month.


----------



## phillyd

Sorry guys but it has come to our attention that doing the mods creates competition against our case sales. And aside from a side window cut we can't be cutting cases. If you want the designs please purchase our special editions.

Also note Dwood does custom cutting and may be able to help. You can go to www.triptcc.com or go his profile (link in my sig)


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Sorry guys but it has come to our attention that doing the mods creates competition against our case sales. And aside from a side window cut we can't be cutting cases. If you want the designs please purchase our special editions.
> Also note Dwood does custom cutting and may be able to help. You can go to www.triptcc.com or go his profile (link in my sig)


So we can get the window cut though?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> The number of SKU's launched is quite more than some would launch at once. It's not just spray paint that goes into our products. Each front panel consists of about 6 items, each needing their own process. We'll see how the market goes with these current SKU's before launching additional options.


Why not offer what many of us have been looking for: a meshed white panel--and _then_ go with the crazy colors







Besides, white with an orange trim is not going to fit anything but a white prodigy with the top mesh painted orange to match, etc. (since all the hardware on the white version is black). Same goes for white + all those other new colors. White mesh + black would match the current lineup completely, and many people would buy this panel for their existing cases.

On the note of painting the black meshed panel white - it's not so simple. It comes with a white trim panel, so it's not going to be the same. Basically will have to separate the black meshed panel from the white plastic backing, spray-paint white, and combine it with my current black trim, costing more money in the end (cost of white spray paint).


----------



## xbournex

When it came down to the final product, no matter what type of whites we used, the look was always off thanks to the honey comb on the metal and the front panel creating shadows that made the mesh look grey, not white, especially with a white mesh filter. I am fully aware of the demand for the white, however from a development stand point, I would not want to release an item that looks half perfect. This is why we needed to re-evaluate, launching what we initially planned first.


----------



## Gomi

Might move my entire build over into the red Prodigy -

My buildlog is getting a HUGE update tomorrow (Went from awesome hardware / Cooling -> Even better hardware / Cooling - Signature still not updated, this CPU keeps suprising me (in the good way). At the moment its sitting at my table, Red and Black themed - Would love a Red / Red / Black themed one though.

Only thing stopping me from ordering this second is the promise of window sides.

Are these sold seperately ?

Are they sold in all the colors that the Prodigy comes in ? (White, Black, Yellow, Red).


----------



## ElevenEleven

I would keep the mesh black, personally. I think it would look good behind the white honeycomb (I painted my previous HAF 912 case white, and it had a similar honeycomb mesh front with black air filters). I guess I'll just have to take my panel to a car paint shop and try to match the white there







I should be able to combine my default black trim with the new panels, right? (never tried to disassemble the front panel, so not sure how easy it would be without breaking anything).


----------



## WALSRU

At this point I think I'm just going to buy a red prodigy and put my white handles on it with a black front mesh. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## phillyd

Window cuts are $89. It is a highly accurate clean cut internal mod, which requires a lot of labor, so you'll be getting the best quality.


----------



## WALSRU

At this point I think I'm just going to buy a red prodigy and put my white handles on it with a black front mesh. Hmmmmmm.

edit: or buy the black front mesh, blech. I should be more excited.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Has anyone tried clothing dye on the rubberized plastic parts, such as handles and the front panel? (perhaps *Xbournex* would know this by some chance?







) I mean dyes like RIT that some people use to dye fans. Here's an example with Noctua fans:

http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=35185










Painting the rubberized plastic by dying it this way would be cool, and the rest could be color-matched with automotive spray paint. I'm thinking of navy-teal or an all-orange swap for my white case.


----------



## Certifiedhalo

Hi Xbournex,

Can you please confirm which side the official window will be placed on, the vented side or the side with the power switch.

Really looking forward to a window.

Thanks


----------



## xbournex

GPU side


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> GPU side


When


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Expect an official window within a month.


Here is your answer.


----------



## golfergolfer

phillyd - I am right when I say that I cannot order just the side panel from ppcs either right? has to be the entire case?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> phillyd - I am right when I say that I cannot order just the side panel from ppcs either right? has to be the entire case?


That's my understanding.


----------



## golfergolfer

sigh... ok


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> phillyd - I am right when I say that I cannot order just the side panel from ppcs either right? has to be the entire case?


Thats what I was told. And makes sense. Bit Fenix doesnt just sell panels, so how would PPC have just panels


----------



## jinzane

i need a panel only. plain panel. no windows.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinzane*
> 
> i need a panel only. plain panel. no windows.


whai?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinzane*
> 
> i need a panel only. plain panel. no windows.


I want to have some as well. I wanna play with it and sell it here!


----------



## phillyd

Performance PC's will do the window cut on your panel but other than that you must buy the case from us.


----------



## xbournex

If you want to order hundreds of side panels then send an email to our sales team. Low quantity orders, won't be possible.


----------



## phillyd

Maybe once the group is big enough we can organize a group buy!


----------



## Revained Mortal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Maybe once the group is big enough we can organize a group buy!


Maybe, but what counts as one bulk shipment? Something like 500 panels? 1000?


----------



## phillyd

We might mangle Bitfenix down to 100-200? I don't know. But we'd be up some panels.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Well I'd be tempted to start thinking of a modular system. Maybe 4 for me alone. Depending on the cost.


----------



## adamski07

We have about 70 members here and surely not all would be interested on this. I'd say two for me and it depends on the price too.


----------



## phillyd

So *xbournex, what would the minimum quantity be and at what pricing?*


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So *xbournex, what would the minimum quantity be and at what pricing?*


Perhaps it would be better to contact the sales team directly with this question, as he suggested?


----------



## kHaN x

Would like to be added

Designing and building my system now. I've had the case for some time and looking to pile in a few things.








mATX X79, SLI, three radiators, copper piping



designed backplate and mb tray


Here is my build log


----------



## adamski07

Niuce design. More matx build! More modding! I approve that build. Cant wait to see it done.


----------



## golfergolfer

I second this all these MATX Prodigys popping up now


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> GPU side


Fail! Unless its pretty central and can be flipped/used on both sides...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So *xbournex, what would the minimum quantity be and at what pricing?*


Yea, if Bitfenix don't like money might as well let someone else make some =)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kHaN x*


Like it.


----------



## welshmouse

Damn. I really want a right side window. I guess there are no current plans for one?

I just installed my new fans and rewired my prodigy. Still not perfect but much tidier. Will/post pics soon.


----------



## welshmouse




----------



## phillyd

xbournex just announced one would be coming out sometime in the near future, Performance-PC's will do a high quality one for $89


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> xbournex just announced one would be coming out sometime in the near future, Performance-PC's will do a high quality one for $89


I didnt see it, and i am going to ask the stupid question.

Is that just the cut, or the plexi too


----------



## xbournex

The io side had a sad rack. What is so fail?
You can already swap your side panels already, so it won't be any different.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> The io side had a sad rack. What is so fail?
> You can already swap your side panels already, so it won't be any different.


I love that feature, by the way... the SSD rack.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> GPU side


That's a shame, I would so much rather see the motherboard side than my GPU fans. Hopefully it will be big, square, and centered so I can swap it to the other side.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> That's a shame, I would so much rather see the motherboard side than my GPU fans. Hopefully it will be big, square, and centered so I can swap it to the other side.


Side panels are reversible.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Side panels are reversible.


I wonder if people read.....that has been covered several times. lol


----------



## WALSRU

^ I understand all that. What I'm saying is that if the window is not centered (much like the GPU Mesh or the PCS window), if I flip it to the other side I'm mostly going to be looking at my power supply and the back of my hard drives.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> xbournex just announced one would be coming out sometime in the near future, Performance-PC's will do a high quality one for $89
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt see it, and i am going to ask the stupid question.
> 
> Is that just the cut, or the plexi too
Click to expand...

Plexi too!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Plexi too!


thought ppc cant do one unless u buy the whole case. If so, is it 89 for just the panel u gonna send or 89 for a case with window??


----------



## destinyair

[SIZE]*latest
*[/SIZE]


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> ^ I understand all that. What I'm saying is that if the window is not centered (much like the GPU Mesh or the PCS window), if I flip it to the other side I'm mostly going to be looking at my power supply and the back of my hard drives.


I get you dude, even if no one else does! =)
I too hope this.


----------



## phillyd

Send in your panel and we will put a window with PLEXI in it for $89, we won't do any front panels, only side panel windows.


----------



## adamski07

je*** ch**** $89 for it.. Anyway, its worth 89 if it is a clean and nice work.


----------



## euf0ria

Hi guys!
This has become an awesome thread with lots of great builds. I have placed an order for a prodigy myself now and will soon join the club and post pictures of my build. Its going to fit a alphacool UT60 240mm rad and when finished also a custom front and custom side panels. Everything in white or blue and i aim for 100% DIY paracord sleeved cables.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> je*** ch**** $89 for it.. Anyway, its worth 89 if it is a clean and nice work.


So who is going to take the plunge and find out how nice the quality of work is....?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> So who is going to take the plunge and find out how nice the quality of work is....?


You?


----------



## Kokin

I'm still sticking to making the window myself. Just need the time and some plexi/acrylic ($10~15?) for when that comes.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I'm still sticking to making the window myself. Just need the time and some plexi/acrylic ($10~15?) for when that comes.


I would too, but I cant find any good dremel discs that cut in a timely fashion. it took me FOREVER to cut out my PSU cage....and it doesnt even look that great. So, i want someone with the right tools to make clean cuts do it.


----------



## quebert

I have a cooler question for this case, I Googled this and didn't come up with much here. I'm maybe going to go with an AIO water cooler like the Corsair Hydro H60. I know to mount an H100 I'd have to remove the ODD cagw, which I want to keep. I'm looking at the new H50 and wondering about mounting it vertically either in the front or the rear. This should fit, but is there any reason it won't? My case doesn't have the top HDD cage in.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I would too, but I cant find any good dremel discs that cut in a timely fashion. it took me FOREVER to cut out my PSU cage....and it doesnt even look that great. So, i want someone with the right tools to make clean cuts do it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I'm still sticking to making the window myself. Just need the time and some plexi/acrylic ($10~15?) for when that comes.


That's the best deal you can get. DIY! I would love to see you guys doing the work. What's good is you can design your own window and it always good to learn new thing.

@Derek, I would recommend jigsaw than dremel for cutting the side panel. Less time and it's more accurate.

Acrylic costs about $6-7 at Home Depot for the size that you would need. Maybe ask some friends if they have jigsaw at home that you can borrow. Cut the panel and the acrylic and glue it from the inside then you're good. You save yourself $80.









Btw, gonna have some more hardware update on my log later!


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> That's the best deal you can get. DIY! I would love to see you guys doing the work. What's good is you can design your own window and it always good to learn new thing.
> @Derek, I would recommend jigsaw than dremel for cutting the side panel. Less time and it's more accurate.
> Acrylic costs about $6-7 at Home Depot for the size that you would need. Maybe ask some friends if they have jigsaw at home that you can borrow. Cut the panel and the acrylic and glue it from the inside then you're good. You save yourself $80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, gonna have some more hardware update on my log later!


You know what... im ight have a jigsaw in the basement....

time to go searching.

And i should have a box on my porch full of watercooling parts


----------



## longroadtrip

Windows are easy to cut with a jigsaw...just be sure to get a set of files so you can smooth your cuts out.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Windows are easy to cut with a jigsaw...just be sure to get a set of files so you can smooth your cuts out.


This! If you're planning to do cut out on the side panel. Looks perfect for me LRT!


----------



## phillyd

Also remember your paint will chip and wear so you'll either need to repaint or use u channel.

In 2-4 weeks ill likely get my High Airflow Edition from PPCS and I will likely get the windowed side panel and 280mm rad grill up top


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Send in your panel and we will put a window with PLEXI in it for $89, we won't do any front panels, only side panel windows.


$89 for one side or both? if just one can we get a deal on both?


----------



## phillyd

I don't believe so because it costs us 2x for us to do two windows (if one window costs us x)


----------



## longroadtrip

For the record...

$39 for black and decker jigsaw
$5 for bosche jigsaw blades
$12 for acrylic (both total)
Already had a roll of painters tape
$6 for black paint
$15 for micro files and mill file set
$6 for industrial mounting tape

total money: $83 but I also have a jigsaw, files, jigsaw blades, and 90% of a paint can left to use on other mods and I did both side panels

total time: approx 2 hours plus paint dry time


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> For the record...
> $39 for black and decker jigsaw
> $5 for bosche jigsaw blades
> $12 for acrylic (both total)
> Already had a roll of painters tape
> $6 for black paint
> $15 for micro files and mill file set
> $6 for industrial mounting tape
> total money: $83 but I also have a jigsaw, files, jigsaw blades, and 90% of a paint can left to use on other mods and I did both side panels
> total time: approx 2 hours plus paint dry time


This what costs you to do the panel? awesome!

Let me break down mine.

$0 for jigsaw
$0 for jigsaw blades
$14 for acrylic (used for the whole side panel) some more left
Already had a roll of painters tape
$12 for black/red paint
$0 for micro files and mill file set
$0 for industrial mounting tape
$5 for screw and nuts

$31 FTW!







Luckily, my dad got different types of tools at home.









Time: More than a week. lol









Updates soon for Project Prodigious.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Also remember your paint will chip and wear so you'll either need to repaint or use u channel.
> In 2-4 weeks ill likely get my High Airflow Edition from PPCS and I will likely get the windowed side panel and 280mm rad grill up top


Sorry bro, but, bull. If you are gentle the powdercoated metal will not chip in finish, at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> For the record...
> $39 for black and decker jigsaw
> $5 for bosche jigsaw blades
> $12 for acrylic (both total)
> Already had a roll of painters tape
> $6 for black paint
> $15 for micro files and mill file set
> $6 for industrial mounting tape
> total money: $83 but I also have a jigsaw, files, jigsaw blades, and 90% of a paint can left to use on other mods and I did both side panels
> total time: approx 2 hours plus paint dry time


0 dollars for handmill
0 dollars for mill bits
0 dollars for jig to hold window
5 dollars for spray paint
0 dollars for files

Total money 5 dollars.


----------



## longroadtrip

I always do this..prevents any chipping...


----------



## phillyd

@sniper, I should clarify, I guess I mean the cut metal will have and unpainted edge








Not all of us are so gentle Dx

If you guys are trying to say that it's wrong for our window mod to be priced that high, think of it in the same boat as building PC's, if you are able and willing to put the effort in, it will be more personalized and usually cheaper (or much better), but there is still a market for OEM. I love to see you guys modding it, our service is for those who won't/can't.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> @sniper, I should clarify, I guess I mean the cut metal will have and unpainted edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all of us are so gentle Dx
> If you guys are trying to say that it's wrong for our window mod to be priced that high, think of it in the same boat as building PC's, if you are able and willing to put the effort in, it will be more personalized and usually cheaper (or much better), but there is still a market for OEM. I love to see you guys modding it, our service is for those who won't/can't.


I understand this. My friend who is miles away from me is into PC too. He knows I mod and he always wanted to do some as well, but the thing is, he's lack on tools. I'd say this is still a good option for those who are scared to mess up their panels. I made a lot of mistakes before, not all the time you can do it perfectly at first try.


----------



## longroadtrip

@ Phillyd...I'm sure the laser cut side panels looks really nice, but to be honest, that edge has to be painted too. I'm actually a big fan of PPCs, but at $89 each side, it's worthwhile to buy the tools and learn to do it for yourself. Let's be honest, the only advantage to paying the $89 (+ 2 way shipping for each panel) is that somebody does it for you.








You guys did a great job on my last order!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> @sniper, I should clarify, I guess I mean the cut metal will have and unpainted edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all of us are so gentle Dx
> If you guys are trying to say that it's wrong for our window mod to be priced that high, think of it in the same boat as building PC's, if you are able and willing to put the effort in, it will be more personalized and usually cheaper (or much better), but there is still a market for OEM. I love to see you guys modding it, our service is for those who won't/can't.


I'll restate my position: this is a very easy modification to do if you have access to good tools *(My definition of good tools is more costly than the average family car for reference.)*
Without them it will be damn hard. Also, you get what you pay for. If you want to do it yourself that's fine, frankly I appreciate PPCs offering this as it means less liability for me if I have to do a bunch of side panel windows.

When I get the second post I will not be listing myself as a window alternative to PPCs. I will however still offer any other machine services as well as this service to locals (EG Southern Ontario) as I will be able to work with you rather than for you.

On another note, there might be a power bar in my rig this weekend.


----------



## phillyd

Sniper, if you can do the windows, feel free to list it. I don't want you to get your business squashed by us!

I really appreciate the support guys! Performance-PC's supports modders, even when they're doing the same things we are, without modders the enthusiast PC world would be much more boring,


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Sniper, if you can do the windows, feel free to list it. I don't want you to get your business squashed by us!
> I really appreciate the support guys! Performance-PC's supports modders, even when they're doing the same things we are, without modders the enthusiast PC world would be much more boring,


If you're offering to have it professionally done its quite fine by me, I don't want to be held liable for wrecking someone's panel. Maybe if I get my artisan status at the end of the year, I will, but until then I won't. (Or maybe when I finish my Gcode training and don't have to do them all by hand...)


----------



## golfergolfer

CUTTING HAS BEGUN!



hehe

[Mod Log]


----------



## longroadtrip

Crazy man with a Dremel!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Question for those with double-slot radiators (such as Corsair H100 and similar) : is placing the radiator along the top going to cause increased temperatures for air-cooled GPUs? I'm also not sure if I should go with top exhaust or intake in terms of the effect on my GPU. An alternative would be to get a single-fan radiator (such as NZXT's Kraken with a 140mm fan) and use it at the bottom front as intake or some such.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Question for those with double-slot radiators (such as Corsair H100 and similar) : is placing the radiator along the top going to cause increased temperatures for air-cooled GPUs? I'm also not sure if I should go with top exhaust or intake in terms of the effect on my GPU. An alternative would be to get a single-fan radiator (such as NZXT's Kraken with a 140mm fan) and use it at the bottom front as intake or some such.


Not really..You still have airflow from the side panel (the GPU will pull air from there,) not to mention the front fan...If you have a window on the GPU side (no photos of that side in your profile) then exhaust the air from the H100 and run decent intakes on the front and you will be fine.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Not really..You still have airflow from the side panel (the GPU will pull air from there,) not to mention the front fan...If you have a window on the GPU side (no photos of that side in your profile) then exhaust the air from the H100 and run decent intakes on the front and you will be fine.


No window on that side - the default ventilation holes are. So you think a 2-slot radiator at the top as intake will be better than a single-slot radiator at the front? (bottom)


----------



## longroadtrip

Yep..you'll be fine...although you might consider exhausting the H100 fans. They will pull air from the mesh side panel increasing overall airflow through the case.

EDIT: Completely read that wrong so adjusted response accordingly...


----------



## Kokin

Intake is always better than exhaust, but if you're only cooling the CPU, it will only be a few degrees difference, so you would be fine exhausting with an H100. It matters a lot more when you have a GPU in the loop.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


This is the exact look i will be going for, nice job longroadtrip =)


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Intake is always better than exhaust, but if you're only cooling the CPU, it will only be a few degrees difference, so you would be fine exhausting with an H100. It matters a lot more when you have a GPU in the loop.


I was more concerned that with Intake, I'd end up with warm air blowing right onto the GPU. With Exhaust, it would mean air coming in from the perforated left side panel, which is unfiltered (plus I'm unclear how my GPU (non-reference cooling, a double-fan heatsink design) would fare with extra airflow causing turbulence in an already restricted space).


----------



## MrMacheesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> je*** ch**** $89 for it.. Anyway, its worth 89 if it is a clean and nice work.


Yeah, I only paid $69 for my WHOLE CASE, but as always, you pay for the labor/design....not the material.







And I would assume that we are responsible for shipping and handling as well so make it at least a cool hundey. I may just bust out my prison shank and dig at the metal slowly each day until i cut the square out myself, then slap the plexy in. I think that would be less painful to me than dropping a bill on some custom work on a panel I have already bought. If it were $89 for a NEW windowed panel, I still would shake my head, but I may be more inclind to purchase....but probably not. Having said all that, I am glad they are making it availible at all! Cheers Bitfenix!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Intake is always better than exhaust, but if you're only cooling the CPU, it will only be a few degrees difference, so you would be fine exhausting with an H100. It matters a lot more when you have a GPU in the loop.


Typically you would run it as an intake, but in this case, there is no place to exhaust the case air, that is why I suggested running as an exhaust. Of course, he could run the front fan as an exhaust, but I see problems with the efficiency of that airflow pattern.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> This is the exact look i will be going for, nice job longroadtrip =)


Thank you kind sir!


----------



## MrMacheesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Windows are easy to cut with a jigsaw...just be sure to get a set of files so you can smooth your cuts out.


You Sir, have just inspired me. This is perfect!! Time to bust out my tools again! Amazing job brother!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I was more concerned that with Intake, I'd end up with warm air blowing right onto the GPU. With Exhaust, it would mean air coming in from the perforated left side panel, which is unfiltered (plus I'm unclear how my GPU (non-reference cooling, a double-fan heatsink design) would fare with extra airflow causing turbulence in an already restricted space).


Ah, that would mean you'd be getting much hotter CPU temps since the GPU heat would be going straight out the top. Isn't your rear fan set to exhaust?

If anything you can always experiment to see which is the best setup for you. That's what I did back when I had my Antec902, H50 and 4890 Toxic.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yeah it is. I almost got the new H100i last night, while it was on sale on Corsair's site (with a Link cable), but decided to wait for reviews. Going to get it and experiment right after I see favorable reviews


----------



## Derek1387

Big updates on my build! Take a look and leave a comment if you guys want!


----------



## adamski07

Hey guys! Just want to keep you updated with my build. I completely removed the back panel to make a custom one.

Here's a pic!







:



You can check out more here : [Mod] Project Prodigious - Bitfenix Prodigy: MATX, SLI, Watercooled and more!

Thanks!


----------



## Derek1387

I can't believe how small this case is when you get a pump, 2 radiators, and a fan control in here. I don't have a clue how I am going to wire this thing.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I can't believe how small this case is when you get a pump, 2 radiators, and a fan control in here. I don't have a clue how I am going to wire this thing.


Good luck! It takes a lot of pondering, especially with all the hardware you have.


----------



## Vowels

Anyone with a white Prodigy have a white Recon fan controller as well? Thinking of adding a Recon to my Prodigy build because I find the 230mm Spectre Pro too loud at 12V. Not sure if I should go with the black or the white Recon atm.


----------



## cmbrito

Hello,

Yesterday i put my bitfenix prodigy on top of my desk and found it that is unstable.
any help to make it more stable?

Thank you


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmbrito*
> 
> Hello,
> Yesterday i put my bitfenix prodigy on top of my desk and found it that is unstable.
> any help to make it more stable?
> Thank you


The only way is to remove the bottom feet and attach traditional feet.

If you want to keep the same look, you would have to make something like the case handles/feet but in metal or hard plastic.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmbrito*
> 
> Hello,
> Yesterday i put my bitfenix prodigy on top of my desk and found it that is unstable.
> any help to make it more stable?
> Thank you


Like Kokin said, you will have to remove the bottom feet and replace them with some "Ordinary" ones.

I have the same problem, or rather had - After putting in 3 radiators, 35X2 pump with res, GPU with fullcover block and of course CPU and CHIPSET block the feet simply didnt want to play ball anymore (And quite understandable, the thing now weighs a TON).

I am now awaiting arrival of the "MNPCTech Micro Aluminum Case Feet - Black" I ordered (http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14720/han-51/MNPCTech_Micro_Aluminum_Case_Feet_-_Black.html?tl=g44c12s34).

Yes, when you remove the handlebars there will be a small groove - I solved it myself with the help from a friend who made 2 x small aluminium pieces that fits like a glove, then painted those black (Will be re-painted red) - Looks awesome and "natural".


----------



## Jo0

I'm debating on picking this up for a NAS/HTPC box. Is it possible to fit a 6th HDD in there?


----------



## BuToNz

ADD ME!

Colour - ALL BLACK


----------



## 3nter

*Cable Mod by 3nter (from Thailand)*


----------



## GrimNights

*ADD ME*


Spoiler: Pic







Black for now lol


----------



## Derek1387

This case is a NIGHTMARE to wire.....with two rads, huge pump, i dont know how to do it to make it look good.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> This case is a NIGHTMARE to wire.....with two rads, huge pump, i dont know how to do it to make it look good.










Agree. Your way ahead of me tho. I'm still in modding the case. Take note I got 2 240s, huge res/pump, 8 fans, a Mobo, 1 HDD and 2 SSDs! It's watercooled, now, how you gonna wire up all of those? haha


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> This case is a NIGHTMARE to wire.....with two rads, huge pump, i dont know how to do it to make it look good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. Your way ahead of me tho. I'm still in modding the case. Take note I got 2 240s, huge res/pump, 8 fans, a Mobo, 1 HDD and 2 SSDs! It's watercooled, now, how you gonna wire up all of those? haha


So when I get a power bar inside this case, as well as all my fans and other stuff in there, neat as hell, gonna bow down to da masta?









OP updated.

3nter, if you're gonna post like 300 pics, wanna not use the giant size like that, or use spoilers. Thanks.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> So when I get a power bar inside this case, as well as all my fans and other stuff in there, neat as hell, gonna bow down to da masta?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP updated.
> 3nter, if you're gonna post like 300 pics, wanna not use the giant size like that, or use spoilers. Thanks.


Hey STT! I'd love to see HOF here too! What you think?







Btw, doing some cutting on the case right now. Will update my log later.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Hey STT! *I'd love to see HOF here too! What you think?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, doing some cutting on the case right now. Will update my log later.


Hmmm. I'll think about it, maybe if it had a lil more support.

Philly needs to throw me the 2nd post


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Hmmm. I'll think about it, maybe if it had a lil more support.
> Philly needs to throw me the 2nd post


Yup! once you get the 2nd post, you can use it to showcase every ones build!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Yup! once you get the 2nd post, you can use it to showcase every ones build!


No I'd use it for all the information, then you'll notice from back in the day, I had post 3.

Edit or so I thought.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> No I'd use it for all the information, then you'll notice from back in the day, I had post 3.
> Edit or so I thought.


nice!


----------



## phillyd

Kevingreenbmx has a pm!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Kevingreenbmx has a pm!


Alright cool.

If all goes well I will be getting the ball rolling on CnC services this next while.


----------



## Derek1387

So... NCIX has the Prodigy's on sale again for 69.99...and i have a $20 off referral coupon....

wonder if i should pickup another, or start on an HTPC


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> So... NCIX has the Prodigy's on sale again for 69.99...and i have a $20 off referral coupon....
> wonder if i should pickup another, or start on an HTPC


use the other one as an HTPC.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> So... NCIX has the Prodigy's on sale again for 69.99...and i have a $20 off referral coupon....
> wonder if i should pickup another, or start on an HTPC


Yes! and risk the side panel for a square window cut out from me. I'm looking for someone who will let me do the job. Free of charge. You just pay for shipping back and forth. I can't promise that it will be a clean cut







Pm me if you are interested. Doing it once, so first person wins..


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Yes! and risk the side panel for a square window cut out from me. I'm looking for someone who will let me do the job. Free of charge. You just pay for shipping back and forth. I can't promise that it will be a clean cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pm me if you are interested. Doing it once, so first person wins..


Window or text?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Window or text?


Window







I think I can not do text on hard materials







Give me time to test it out. You will be my first customer.









EDIT: btw, small update on my log.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can not do text on hard materials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me time to test it out. You will be my first customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: btw, small update on my log.


Good to know, weighing the cost of doing the monitor window mod atm. Also if I play my cards right its power bar day tomorrow.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Good to know, weighing the cost of doing the monitor window mod atm. Also if I play my cards right its power bar day tomorrow.


NP man. Please, I want that concept to be a reality. I would love to have one and carry it on LAN parties. I'll be the center of attraction for sure


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> NP man. Please, I want that concept to be a reality. I would love to have one and carry it on LAN parties. I'll be the center of attraction for sure


According to math, its gonna cost me under 60 to do the powerbar mod, and 100 upwards to do the window monitor mod.

Assuming I can get parts tomorrow and my designs check out it will be PB day.


----------



## Jo0

Did they fix quality control with these? Im totally debating on picking up one of these on NCIX


----------



## destinyair

Prodigi From Thailand By destinyair


----------



## Geekerdom

To: all you guys can you sort me out a Cheap build, with a note* of Parts to *PURCHASE* with the NEW Bitfenix Micro ITX Case.

AS I would NOT Know exactly where to start because Ive never built a Micro ITX PC, so help me out for another project.

Please list the cheapest ITX SATA 6 USB3.0 Board with the Cheapest Intel SandyBridge CPU to fit the Board obviously

Would prefer the Pentium Dual core to the Celeron Dual Core 1155 but if the Celeron is better value by Miles, The celeron it is.

PLEASE Advice the difference in Performance..

Also will the GTX 660Ti Fit inside, also (I have a Corsair H70 left over Brand NEW in the BOX) unopened I would appreciated you

views on that,is it easy to fit, inside such a small case.. again, NO EXPERIENCE in that dept working with TOY Like cases.. lol

Just Tiny Tom Logan, Recommends This case and claims he can FIT any GPU inside (within certain boundaries I think he means).

THANX 4 ALL YOUR HELP and Efforts... a list of cheap but quality parts I will NOT need to be overclocking but still would like to use a

NON Intel stock Cooler, must be something to keep stock CPU non OC Cool, as it will be inside a warmish room.

Again how much can this be built for in Pounds ££££ Sterling NOT Dollars, - but never mind, I will use my calculator to do the maths.

Thanks in Advance for letting me know what I need, will a standard ATX power supply fit? I think it willBUT NOT sure..

IF TOM LOGAN, Highly recommended this and gives it a Gold Star Rating, Then it must be VERY Good.. Thats why I would like to build

Together with another project Im working with.. soon to be started in 2x weeks.

Thanks Take care, from David in Scotland (Edinburgh).


----------



## EpicPie

Took some new/bad pictures of my Prodigy rig. lol


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Wait was worth it, i just pre orded a Red Bitfenix prodigy. Will go nicely with the Evga Z77 Stinger


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tt-Prodigy15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait was worth it, i just pre orded a Red Bitfenix prodigy. Will go nicely with the Evga Z77 Stinger


Yeah, if it ever comes out.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Yeah, if it ever comes out.


True. It was my first choice for the build. It's taking long for them to release it. Jacob said it's on new design phase which is the reason they are not releasing it yet. He said it will available before Nov. or early Nov. but it's 10th already and I haven't heard any news about it. I guess it might take a little bit more time before they release it.










@derek, btw, don't forget to pm me the pics. Will do the design later today. Send me in your panel and I'll start with it asap.


----------



## 3nter

*Update*


----------



## Rei86

Man some of the builds in here are wild...

I wish I had the skills that some of you are showcasing with cable management. That has been my biggest down fall in all of my builds and pre-planning...

Should be done with my HTPC replacement build tonight but I ran into some issue. One main being that I can't have the Thermaltake Water 2.0 as rear exhaust but as an intake and having to take off the 230mm Specter Pro because of that issue, another being the SeaSonic X650 is gonna be a super tight squeeze. I also find it odd that my white one the front optical drive bay metal cover wasn't cut...I had to do that myself by flexing it. It wasn't hard since it was thin metal but damn, I've never seen other cases I've owned in the past being like that.

And now actually building it damn is the case a lot bigger than I originally thought.


----------



## alex3773

Just a question to the Prodigy owners...

If the prodigy would exist in

1.) a *mITX version* as now

AND

2.) a *mATX Version* with just a little bit bigger case (lets say just 2cm wider and 3cm deeper) (The Thermaltake A30 with a mATX Board also in vertical position is 27cm wide)

which would you prefer / buy?










+ an additional question, would you prefer the I/O on the side (as now), or located on the front?


----------



## phillyd

If it existed I would get mATX. But it doesn't, and according to xbournex there will not be one.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex3773*
> 
> Just a question to the Prodigy owners...
> If the prodigy would exist in
> 1.) a *mITX version* as now
> AND
> 2.) a *mATX Version* with just a little bit bigger case (lets say just 2cm wider and 3cm deeper) (The Thermaltake A30 with a mATX Board also in vertical position is 27cm wide)
> which would you prefer / buy?


i would get the matx version. You can still use matx board with.modification. Wait till i finish mine and i hope to get it available ONLY for select members here.


----------



## phillyd

@Adamski I'll just have you teach me your mod


----------



## adamski07

keep your fingers crossed that this is going to be a success. Tho i might only do two for those who are willing to pay. ofcourse it will be a easy install and good quality matx upgrade once that happens.


----------



## charleybwoy

This thread need more watercooling









Hi Phillyd!

Im thinking about building in my prodigy like right now. and i might do it actually!









Whats first? Windows and mobo tray mod? missed so much in couple month!

Lets start with this, on that :




Second- Black tubing or clear with orange coolant?

'bout the sleeving, not sure if i want orange or black. anyway lets start with the dremel and well see!

Feel free to help make a decision on my color choice! later


----------



## phillyd

Clear with orange definitely! and Windows, lots of em! And with the sleeving, do alternating orange/black (some neutral, grey or white)


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Clear with orange definitely! and Windows, lots of em! And with the sleeving, do alternating orange/black (some neutral, grey or white)


Thanks for the input! Id love two thing; monsoon compression fitting and EK CSQ waterblock, SO

If we keep in mind that the interior of the case is orange and the coolant (tube and block and res) is orange, seems to be a lot of orange, idk.
Matte black monsoon on this ^

Plan B (the one that seems to work in my head) :

Orange coolant again, but with black tubing, so we only see the coolant in the res and in the block.
Could put orange monsoon fitting on it.

What do you think?

Also, im going with one windows each side, will post picture soon!


----------



## phillyd

I am strongly against colored tubing, but If you think your blocks effectively show off the coolant, go for it. I still think you should do something special for tubing. hmmm...
Oooh maybe sleeve it black! I bet the monsoons could pinch a little sleeve down.


----------



## Geekerdom

@ The Polite & Kind peeps - who posted Pics of the Bitfenix Prodigy finished Product, it looks Amazingly good.!!

Thanks you guys for posting all the Pics such a wonderful case, *I'm gobsmacked*, I really am.. cheers! to you all..

I can even barley see your names to thank you because the Pics Jade things a little, Im not sure If any of the messages were for
''
me or not... Thanks anyways you guys, like you make it look so bloody easy, but its ''NOT easy whatsoever'' - I can assure you.!
*
I hope you can suggest the best value Motherboard made by ASUS For the Prodigy Project. whatz the best value ITX Board?

Must be ASUS because they make wiring up the case front panel to the motherboard so easy and stress free.. agreed??*

I think you guys can work magic with your hands and intelligence to boot.! - *very impressive stuff once again.*.

If anyone has prepared a list of nice parts without going overboard please post them or send me a PM, Please with all the Parts that you suggest.

Thank-you! - In advance...


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I am strongly against colored tubing, but If you think your blocks effectively show off the coolant, go for it. I still think you should do something special for tubing. hmmm...
> Oooh maybe sleeve it black! I bet the monsoons could pinch a little sleeve down.


Thats actually a very good idea and i love it, i mean sleeving the tubing.! i wanna do that. I remember Alexander doing it on his bench, i really need to get more info about it (size used for the tubing/sleeving/fitting)

EDIT: spoke with Alexander, It is 5/8'' OD tube with 3/4'' fittings, and the sleeve is jumbo from mdpc.

unfortunately, he doesnt trust it and hes about to ditch the sleeving. So idk now.


----------



## adamski07

Hey guys! I have another update for Project Prodigious. Please check my log to see more photos and explanations. Thank you!

Check them out here: [Mod] Project Prodigious - Bitfenix Prodigy: MATX, SLI, Watercooled and more!


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geekerdom*
> 
> @ The Polite & Kind peeps - who posted Pics of the Bitfenix Prodigy finished Product, it looks Amazingly good.!!
> Thanks you guys for posting all the Pics such a wonderful case, *I'm gobsmacked*, I really am.. cheers! to you all..
> I can even barley see your names to thank you because the Pics Jade things a little, Im not sure If any of the messages were for
> ''
> me or not... Thanks anyways you guys, like you make it look so bloody easy, but its ''NOT easy whatsoever'' - I can assure you.!
> *
> I hope you can suggest the best value Motherboard made by ASUS For the Prodigy Project. whatz the best value ITX Board?
> Must be ASUS because they make wiring up the case front panel to the motherboard so easy and stress free.. agreed??*
> I think you guys can work magic with your hands and intelligence to boot.! - *very impressive stuff once again.*.
> 
> If anyone has prepared a list of nice parts without going overboard please post them or send me a PM, Please with all the Parts that you suggest.
> Thank-you! - In advance...


Hello. Whats your budget? What do you want/need? Reply here or PM me.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Hey hey guys sorry I've been away all day, the OP is up to date, adam I'm going to the log now.

Rough day, blowing it off with all my DJ gear out and planning a new lite, so my mods are being put on hold.


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Hey hey guys sorry I've been away all day, the OP is up to date, adam I'm going to the log now.
> Rough day, blowing it off with all my DJ gear out and planning a new lite, so my mods are being put on hold.


Awesome job at taking care of the thread! thank you from me and phillyd and all the prodigy lover


----------



## Rei86

A work in progress.










Waiting on some cables and probably gonna ditch the Water Pro 2.0 for just a air cooler.


----------



## Gomi

Revision 1 - Fire Ant

Pictures are Work in Progress, so yes there will be odd wires and no tubing

















_Persons of note:

Performance-PCs - Shipping from the US to Denmark, with custom clearing (Ouch!), in just 4 days! (Though I deserve a gentle slap for forgetting to add the Alphacool 120mm ST30 radiator, though I can see it just cleared customs today (Ouch again!).

Dwood for doing a fantastic work and getting my designs just as I imagined them._

Of course there will be a silly amount of LEDs (The XSPC with red LED looks too cool for school by the way).

Still missing:

Tubing (Easy!) .

Last bit of wiring (Even easier, the pump bench made by Dwood holds 80 % of the wires + 2 x SSD).

Installing the 3rd radiator (120mm ST30)

Bleeding (This one makes me giggle, the 35X2 and Phobya Balancer 150 MAY be a challenge! Oh I do love a good challenge!).

2 x Window cuts (I cheated on this one and are having a friend doing this for a pro look).


----------



## golfergolfer

Does anyone know the size of rivets that the prodigy uses? or what kind of screws and bolts i can use?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Does anyone know the size of rivets that the prodigy uses? or what kind of screws and bolts i can use?


How thick is your back plate? You might wanna use 10mm or longer rivets. For screw and nuts, any would work. I tried m4 screws and lock nuts on mine and it works.


----------



## bleeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Does anyone know the size of rivets that the prodigy uses? or what kind of screws and bolts i can use?


1/8" (3mm) rivets


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleeps*
> 
> 1/8" (3mm) rivets


But this wont work anymore on his Prodigy because he's using thicker plate. I'd recommend longer ones.


----------



## bobbavet

Gday Guys

Got some updates in my [case mod] The "Silent but Deadly" Bitfenix Prodigy



cheers

Bob


----------



## WALSRU

I might be bailing on the Prodigy club after all this time. I think I'm going to try and get a custom acrylic case.

I keep looking at the size of my case compared to my buddy's M-Atx lan rigs and am embarrassed to say I dwarf most of them. Without double rads, resevoir, etc. I'm just wasting space in this thing. The cost to have someone else mod this thing is approaching custom territory anyway. If my plans work out for another case maybe I'll donate my white Prodigy for someone to cut on as practice.

I've really enjoyed being in on the popularity of this case from the beginning, but due to my hipster nature I can no longer like something now that it's mainstream.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I might be bailing on the Prodigy club after all this time. I think I'm going to try and get a custom acrylic case.
> I keep looking at the size of my case compared to my buddy's M-Atx lan rigs and am embarrassed to say I dwarf most of them. Without double rads, resevoir, etc. I'm just wasting space in this thing. The cost to have someone else mod this thing is approaching custom territory anyway. If my plans work out for another case maybe I'll donate my white Prodigy for someone to cut on as practice.
> I've really enjoyed being in on the popularity of this case from the beginning, but due to my hipster nature I can no longer like something now that it's mainstream.


I completely understand you mate, if it was not for the huge amount of radiator space in the Prodigy I would have bailed long ago myself.

Currently I been justifying the amount of cash put into the rig by *HOPING* that Haswell will bring forth some POWERFUL Mitx motherboards (As Power management is now done on the CPU) - Making it an easy switch to Motherboard, CPU and CPU-block, while still maintaining a Mitx rig with ALOT of resevoir area.

Keep me/us updated on your new adventures


----------



## WALSRU

My hat's off to all the guys really filling these things up and making them their own. Even if I had the courage/skill to attempt some of these mods I'd still be left with a box that's too big for my needs. I really think if this thing had come out M-Atx in similar size I would be sticking with it.

Que sera, sera my friends. This thread will always be my home.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> My hat's off to all the guys really filling these things up and making them their own. Even if I had the courage/skill to attempt some of these mods I'd still be left with a box that's too big for my needs. I really think if this thing had come out M-Atx in similar size I would be sticking with it.
> Que sera, sera my friends. This thread will always be my home.


I advise you look into Adamski's and GolferGolfer's builds. Why buy a new case?


----------



## WALSRU

I've followed them since their first mock-ups on here and I definitely agree they're perfecting the Prodigy.

That's a lot of work they're going to, even if they volunteer to do some member's cases there's still the matter of wanting to make the outside of the case more unique. Really if you're going to take a $75 case and throw all that work at it I want to see what it would cost from the ground up. I'm giving all the options serious thought but I'd rather not buy another motherboard until Haswell.

I'm thinking something more along the lines of this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















or this


----------



## Venlaw

My new HTPC/NAS/RDP box.

Intel Desktop Board DH77DF
Intel i3-3225 Ivy Bridge HD 4000
Antec Kuhler H2O 620 CPU Cooler with 120mm Bitfenix fans from case
Spectre Pro LED 200 mm fan with LEDs off in front
Evercool "Thin" 80mm 2000rpm fan to cool RAID card
Corsair XMS3 4gb 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 DDR3 RAM
Antec Basiq BP550 Plus 550W 80PLUS Modular Active PFC Power Supply
Four Seagate Barracuda's 2TBs in RAID 5 128k stripe - adaptive read ahead and write back
Dell PERC 6/i with BBU
Patriot Pyro SE 60gig SSD
APC Backups 550
Paint


----------



## SniperTeamTango

^That is a rockin lil NAS, total outta pocket?

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Venlaw

Bout $1100 Canadian...somewhere around there.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venlaw*
> 
> Bout $1100 Canadian...somewhere around there.


Damn.

I'll add you to the list in the OP, you should go fill out your rig specs in the rigbuilder, and then setup your profile! :thumb;


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I advise you look into Adamski's and GolferGolfer's builds. Why buy a new case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I've followed them since their first mock-ups on here and I definitely agree they're perfecting the Prodigy.
> That's a lot of work they're going to, even if they volunteer to do some member's cases there's still the matter of wanting to make the outside of the case more unique. Really if you're going to take a $75 case and throw all that work at it I want to see what it would cost from the ground up. I'm giving all the options serious thought but I'd rather not buy another motherboard until Haswell.
> I'm thinking something more along the lines of this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this


I might produce few more of this MATX mod kit depends on the outcome of mine. Unfortunately, I wasn't home today so I missed the other materials for the 2nd time. This mod might take a bit more time before I finally get it done. Still lots of measurements to do. Should be a good amount of demands first before I consider making more.


----------



## WALSRU

Best of luck bro!


----------



## kHaN x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. Your way ahead of me tho. I'm still in modding the case. Take note I got 2 240s, huge res/pump, 8 fans, a Mobo, 1 HDD and 2 SSDs! It's watercooled, now, how you gonna wire up all of those? haha


I feel you adamski07.
Wiring is a pain but add in copper piping into these small cases is something that will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## xbournex

Hardware Info's got our Spectre and Prodigy both in the round 2 of the best of 2012 awards. Hope to see you vote for them








http://nl.hardware.info/nieuws/31315/stem-nu-hardwareinfo-awards-2012---ronde-2


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Hardware Info's got our Spectre and Prodigy both in the round 2 of the best of 2012 awards. Hope to see you vote for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://nl.hardware.info/nieuws/31315/stem-nu-hardwareinfo-awards-2012---ronde-2


was just coming to post this.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kHaN x*
> 
> I feel you adamski07.
> Wiring is a pain but add in copper piping into these small cases is something that will be interesting to say the least.


Goodluck! haha







I just placed my mobo standoffs, connected the mobo plate to the back plate, and it was all brutal.







Took hours to do these work.







Few errors, but everything works perfectly. Still I have to get new material, cut it and re-do everything again.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quick question xbournex, you tell us there is a windows side panel coming, any chance you can share details of the windows dimensions? Hopefully it is large enough to be used on either side of the case, but if not then i will stop waiting in hope and get cutting up my own. Many thanks.


----------



## xbournex

same dimensions as the perforated side.


----------



## euf0ria

In my WCbuild there will be a 2x140 rad in the roof and i wounder what you guys think about a this simple fan setup:
Front intake: Spectre PRO 230mm
Rad pull fans: 2x NB-Blacknoise Silent Pro 140mm PK3
(Probably run through a fan-controller)

All holes in the case besides for front fan and radiator will be sealed, custom front with intake for fan only will be made. The question is: Will this produce enought positive pressure inside the case to aid the pull fans and sort of give a push-pull situation?

I could add an intake fan in the back as well but I am hoping that the large 230mm frontfan will be sufficient.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> same dimensions as the perforated side.


The window dimensions I said, obviously the side panel will be the same size =/


----------



## ElevenEleven

I believe he meant that the window dimensions will be the same as for the rectangle of holes on the perforated side.


----------



## WALSRU

^That's going to make it look weird flipped to mobo side


----------



## longroadtrip

EVGA Stinger news


----------



## MrMacheesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> EVGA Stinger news


FINALLY!!!


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I believe he meant that the window dimensions will be the same as for the rectangle of holes on the perforated side.


I hope not, he said before that the windowed side panel will be interchangeable with that on either side, if the window is positioned where the vent is on the left panel it is not going to work well flipped is it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> ^That's going to make it look weird flipped to mobo side


Yea it would! Hey look at the side of my PSU, nice =)


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> EVGA Stinger news


It's a real shame about the USB header placement, otherwise it's perfect.


----------



## longroadtrip

I have one of these..so I'm not worried.


----------



## Gomi

I asked the question on EVGA forums, but have not received an answer as of yet.

What exactly is the difference between the Asrock, Asus and EVGA boards (Besides color, VRM board and socket placement).

In regards to SPECS (As in actual specs) they all look the same to me ?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> I asked the question on EVGA forums, but have not received an answer as of yet.
> What exactly is the difference between the Asrock, Asus and EVGA boards (Besides color, VRM board and socket placement).
> In regards to SPECS (As in actual specs) they all look the same to me ?


Without having a full listing of the spec, we don't know. All they have released are general specs and nothing specific (ie. LAN controller, sound, etc) What we do know is that it is supposed to be geared towards overclocking...

There are several differences between the Asus and ASRock boards..while basic specs might look the same, look at the specific LAN controllers, etc for differences


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Without having a full listing of the spec, we don't know. All they have released are general specs and nothing specific (ie. LAN controller, sound, etc) What we do know is that it is supposed to be geared towards overclocking...
> There are several differences between the Asus and ASRock boards..while basic specs might look the same, look at the specific LAN controllers, etc for differences


Thanks mate!

Will pick one up when its released. If its a sidegrade or downgrade, it should be easy to sell of with all this "Prodigy-mania" going on at the moment.

Currently at 5.1 Ghz on my 3770K using the Asrock board (Memory at 2666Mhz) - Will be interesting to see the differences between the Asrock and EVGA.


----------



## TOMM3KE

Wonderful cases and builds here! I have a question whether the following MOBO and CPU FAN will fit (not cover GPU slot) and still allow two 120mm fans in the top? Guessing from the measurements it should, but if anyone has experience that would be awesome!

I'm talking about the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe mobo and Zalman CNPS11X Extreme CPU fan. In the top I would use two Corsair SP120 fans.


----------



## WALSRU

I can confirm that heatsink will not interfere with the GPU slot on the Asus board. However it'll be a tight fit with the rearmost top fan, not sure if it will fit or not but honestly you don't really need a fan up there as you can still fit the rear panel fan.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Anyone else noticed motherboards are the biggest itch of this case? (Bet you read that the way I intended.)

I'm sad I can't find an AM3 board for mine, 2500k later down the road I guess, would rather AMD it.


----------



## TOMM3KE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I can confirm that heatsink will not interfere with the GPU slot on the Asus board. However it'll be a tight fit with the rearmost top fan, not sure if it will fit or not but honestly you don't really need a fan up there as you can still fit the rear panel fan.


Well I want to suck in air from top and front and spew it out the back, but will the front really get enough air in?
The setup I'm going for is FRONT: Spectre PRO PWM 230mm, TOP: Spectre PRO PWM 120mm 2x and REAR: Spectre PRO PWM 140mm.

You wouldn't know what would be best for lighting, because I'm going to create the BitFenix logo in the side panel (power button side) and fit it with plexiglass.

use fans with leds
use the alchemy led strips


----------



## WALSRU

With that 140mm in the back you'll create negative pressure to at least always be pulling air through the top and gpu side even without fans. With the 230mm on the front, especially if you have a mesh panel, you'll have tons of airflow.

If you look closely at my build I have the 230mm front and 140mm rear, even with the cpu cooler as intake my GPU still gets plenty of fresh air and runs in the mid 60c range.

I think if all of your fans are the LED models that should be plenty of lighting, mine are white LED and pretty bright. I like your idea for the side window.


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Anyone else noticed motherboards are the biggest itch of this case? (Bet you read that the way I intended.)
> I'm sad I can't find an AM3 board for mine, 2500k later down the road I guess, would rather AMD it.


Im also on the market for a cpu to go in my prodigy and found the i5 3570k cheaper about everywhere so unless you already have your 2500k you might want to take a look at it!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOMM3KE*
> 
> Well I want to suck in air from top and front and spew it out the back, but will the front really get enough air in?
> The setup I'm going for is FRONT: Spectre PRO PWM 230mm, TOP: Spectre PRO PWM 120mm 2x and REAR: Spectre PRO PWM 140mm.


While my setup is not the same, I'm doing intake for both my rads through the top and front and I can assure you that there is enough air coming in, at least for the black version. The white version would cause some loss in airflow, but as long as you have positive air pressure, the air would force itself out through the back and a bit through the GPU side mesh.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> Im also on the market for a cpu to go in my prodigy and found the i5 3570k cheaper about everywhere so unless you already have your 2500k you might want to take a look at it!


Non Z77 motherboard, and at canada comps the 2500k is 30 bucks cheaper.


----------



## TOMM3KE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> While my setup is not the same, I'm doing intake for both my rads through the top and front and I can assure you that there is enough air coming in, at least for the black version. The white version would cause some loss in airflow, but as long as you have positive air pressure, the air would force itself out through the back and a bit through the GPU side mesh.


Why does the white version cause a loss of airflow?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOMM3KE*
> 
> Why does the white version cause a loss of airflow?


No grill in the front for the 230mm.


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Non Z77 motherboard, and at canada comps the 2500k is 30 bucks cheaper.


hmmm, very interesting. Im using the zotac z68 so you are telling me im better to go with sandy 2500k as i dont have a z77?
im also from canada so i will check canada comps. Thank you


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> hmmm, very interesting. Im using the zotac z68 so you are telling me im better to go with sandy 2500k as i dont have a z77?
> im also from canada so i will check canada comps. Thank you


I will be honest I do not know how that works. all I know is amd boards work with amd chips, regardless XD


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I will be honest I do not know how that works. all I know is amd boards work with amd chips, regardless XD


hehe thank you anyway! Honestly i prefer the 2500k over the 3570k so if its cheaper thats enough for me to make the choice.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Those front panels need to come out already! I have it all planned out (going to get a black meshed version with red trim).


----------



## WALSRU

As far as I know most if not all Z68 boards are Ivy-Bridge ready but it really depends on the manufacturer to have it in their firmware/bios (if the board came out before IB did). So really if it's not a recent revision 1155 board I typically don't trust it, but that's just me being paranoid.

My 2500k survived the death of my last computer so I didn't have to worry about it


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> As far as I know most if not all Z68 boards are Ivy-Bridge ready but it really depends on the manufacturer to have it in their firmware/bios (if the board came out before IB did). So really if it's not a recent revision 1155 board I typically don't trust it, but that's just me being paranoid.
> My 2500k survived the death of my last computer so I didn't have to worry about it


Thank you for the info! really appreciated, im going 2500k


----------



## MightyMission

Charley,the 2500k rocks! superb choice of performance/value...

I have a wee quandary I hope the prodigy watercooling guys can help with...

So I decided I wanted a silent pc (expensive decision) and I ordered some parts,thinking I could fit a 180 rad up front,a 240 on top and a 120 mounted externally where the exhaust fan sits...

So far I've achieved pretty much everything,with the exception of getting the 180 fan and the 680 waterblock connected up...fittings should be here in a day or three.(both rads are set to exhaust out the case)

Comparing this current setup to the nd-h14 I bodged onto the Z77e-ITX motherboard,the idle is slightly lower but load temps are much lower,and overall the noise levels are pretty damn low,so far so good!

I had a 230mm fan up front as intake before I went with w/c and it has only just dawned on me (as i impatiently wait to get the 680 and 180 both connected):
that if I have the 230 fan exhausting out the front,there is a deficit of cool air for the mosfets given that there's no forced induction...
and if I have the 230 blowing into the chassis,the increased temps of heated air will only pass through the other two rads,negating performance?

Would it be worth mounting a pair of 120mm slim fans on the right hand side (gpu side) panel to blow some cool air into the case and allow the rads to do there thing? The vented part of the panel measures 260 x 130..so it should be doable..

Help Me!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission*
> 
> Charley,the 2500k rocks! superb choice of performance/value...
> I have a wee quandary I hope the prodigy watercooling guys can help with...
> So I decided I wanted a silent pc (expensive decision) and I ordered some parts,thinking I could fit a 180 rad up front,a 240 on top and a 120 mounted externally where the exhaust fan sits...
> So far I've achieved pretty much everything,with the exception of getting the 180 fan and the 680 waterblock connected up...fittings should be here in a day or three.(both rads are set to exhaust out the case)
> Comparing this current setup to the nd-h14 I bodged onto the Z77e-ITX motherboard,the idle is slightly lower but load temps are much lower,and overall the noise levels are pretty damn low,so far so good!
> I had a 230mm fan up front as intake before I went with w/c and it has only just dawned on me (as i impatiently wait to get the 680 and 180 both connected):
> that if I have the 230 fan exhausting out the front,there is a deficit of cool air for the mosfets given that there's no forced induction...
> and if I have the 230 blowing into the chassis,the increased temps of heated air will only pass through the other two rads,negating performance?
> Would it be worth mounting a pair of 120mm slim fans on the right hand side (gpu side) panel to blow some cool air into the case and allow the rads to do there thing? The vented part of the panel measures 260 x 130..so it should be doable..
> Help Me!


I would give it atleast 1 fan taking cool air from the outside, especially if your setup for the two rads are exhaust. On my setup(two 240), one will be intake(side) and the other one(top) is going to be exhaust. I'll be taking some air probably from the bottom or front.

anyway, I might have some good update on my log soon. thanks!


----------



## adamski07

Guys, I'm almost done with the MATX mod. Please check out my log for more details!

[Mod] Project Prodigious - Bitfenix Prodigy: MATX, SLI, Watercooled and more!


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Guys, I'm almost done with the MATX mod. Please check out my log for more details!
> [Mod] Project Prodigious - Bitfenix Prodigy: MATX, SLI, Watercooled and more!


thats sick bro! i love it


----------



## quebert

question, I googled looking for some pics of people who have 120mm rads mounted in their Prodigy vertically but didn't find anything. I ordered the Zalman LQ-320 today, I really don't want to lose my optical drive, It's pretty thick with the fan on it, like 77mm. I'm wondering if it'll fit without a ton of modding. I don't have the top HDD cage in mine.


----------



## saber101

why are some people talking about the Evga Z77 stinger ITX. whats so good about it


----------



## WALSRU

They have good cpu socket placement for aircooling, don't have the extra board as the asus does, and people generally like EVGA. Choice is good!


----------



## Gomi

Loop and wiring complete









_Special thanks to DWOOD for the Radiator "box", ant logo and headphone holders! Its been a pleasure working with you!_







Next up, Window cutting, Logo cutting, removal of bottom feet and on with some new ones and a custom front yet-to-be-made, Stay tuned


----------



## SniperTeamTango

That rig is ballin. That the Zotac board with built in wifi?


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quebert*
> 
> question, I googled looking for some pics of people who have 120mm rads mounted in their Prodigy vertically but didn't find anything. I ordered the Zalman LQ-320 today, I really don't want to lose my optical drive, It's pretty thick with the fan on it, like 77mm. I'm wondering if it'll fit without a ton of modding. I don't have the top HDD cage in mine.


Just mount it on the back of the case, there's not enought place for this on the roof whitch optical drive installed.


----------



## WALSRU

Absolutely love the ant all lit up. You're really using every inch of that case


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> That rig is ballin. That the Zotac board with built in wifi?


Asrock Z77E-ITX with a pair of antennas from TP-LINK (Had to keep it "ant-ish").
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Absolutely love the ant all lit up. You're really using every inch of that case


Thanks, though I must admit that I am never ever gonna try and fit the 35X2 pump inside such a small enclosure again, lol.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Asrock Z77E-ITX with a pair of antennas from TP-LINK (Had to keep it "ant-ish"),


Very excellent modding skill.


----------



## HTBites

Hi guys,

considering the newly arrived PSU-s, what would you recommend to my new build (nothing too fancy, I5-3570K, GTX670)? There is Seasonic G-series 550, and the new Fanless Seasonic Platinium 520W... I guess this much power will be surely enough. Anyone have info if it fits in? Or do you have other recommendations (I prefer the quiet ones, and at least half-modular solutions).

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## WALSRU

lol I have those same antenna... partially because I broke the ASRock one in the first week... stupid wires


----------



## Gomi

Are you picking up wireless from Mars and Saturn aswell ? *Grins*

My list of networks actully got a scrollbar now


----------



## WALSRU

Yep, my neighbor thought he was safe because of his big fancy yard... but now I'm going to steal his internetz


----------



## charleybwoy

Started the build log of my Bitfenix Prodigy; Clementine



Let me know what you think so far!


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbavet*
> 
> Gday Guys
> Got some updates in my [case mod] The "Silent but Deadly" Bitfenix Prodigy
> 
> cheers
> Bob


This is Very Cool Top Job

Love the look


----------



## bnaert

Hello everyone, awesome awesome stuff in this thread. I bought this case for a hackintosh and fell in love with the thing, the hackintosh went back to the store and i decided to load it up for gaming.

Now i've never been brave enough to take the plunge on water cooling but here is my build in progress.



My 580 is a placeholder for my EVAG 680 FTW coming tomorrow







and

Front and back fans will be replaced with 230mm and 140mm bitfenix spectre pros black with white LEDS.

For my H100 i'm putting fugly gentle typhoons on.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bnaert*
> 
> For my H100 i'm putting fugly gentle typhoons on.


I think they look great if you paint them. I definitely agree that the stock gray color looks really dreary, though.


----------



## bnaert

Would you guys recommend having the typhoons as intakes from the top, or should i be exhausting?


----------



## adamski07

Small update on my log!
[Mod] Project Prodigious - Bitfenix Prodigy: MATX, SLI, Watercooled and more!

I finished cutting the back plate for I/O shield. More details on my log! thanks!


----------



## xbournex

Take a moment to vote

Prodigy - Best Case for Modding, SFF and Best HTPC:
http://bit.ly/UHDBlf
http://bit.ly/ZNniYL
http://bit.ly/QHMgsc

Recon - Best Fan Controller
http://bit.ly/Xayots


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Take a moment to vote
> Prodigy - Best Case for Modding, SFF and Best HTPC:
> http://bit.ly/UHDBlf
> http://bit.ly/ZNniYL
> http://bit.ly/QHMgsc
> Recon - Best Fan Controller
> http://bit.ly/Xayots


Voted!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Take a moment to vote
> Prodigy - Best Case for Modding, SFF and Best HTPC:
> http://bit.ly/UHDBlf
> http://bit.ly/ZNniYL
> http://bit.ly/QHMgsc
> Recon - Best Fan Controller
> http://bit.ly/Xayots


Already done! <3 Prodigy (and the Recon controller for the most part) I would do another build or two with these.


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Take a moment to vote
> Prodigy - Best Case for Modding, SFF and Best HTPC:
> http://bit.ly/UHDBlf
> http://bit.ly/ZNniYL
> http://bit.ly/QHMgsc
> Recon - Best Fan Controller
> http://bit.ly/Xayots


Voted, well deserved guys!


----------



## w-moffatt

hey guys

what an awesome forum for an awesome case! I've just ordered a build list for my cousin in law and am really excited about working with this case. The selection ive done is below, he had a $1500 budget so ive squeezed every penny out of it. My only concern is PSU size as its a modular 150mmx150mm and GPU temps. I'll also be running stock CPU cooler....any idea of temps on this thing would be great! oh and ill also be replacing the front fan with a 200mm...

CPU - Intel CPU Core i5 3550 - LGA 1155 - $203.50
MOBO - ASRock Z77E-ITX - $165
PSU - Antec TruePower New Series 650W - $118
GPU - Gigabyte HD 7970 Ultra Durable 3GB GHz Edition - $415
RAM - Corsair 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600MHz CL10 LP Vengeance (CML16GX3M2A1600C10) - $95
HDD - Western Digital Caviar GREEN 3TB - $145
SSD - Kingston 120GB HyperX 3K SSD- $89
CASE - Bitfenix Prodigy Red - $89
COOLING - NZXT 20CM Silent Riffle Fan - Red x 1 - $24
DVD WRITER- Lite-On 12x BluRay Combo - IHES312(BLACK) - $62
OS - Microsoft Windows 7 Premium, Service Pack 1, 64-bit - OEM - $99

p.s. im in australia and our prices are relatively expensive here


----------



## Ferling

*ADD ME!*


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Take a moment to vote
> Prodigy - Best Case for Modding, SFF and Best HTPC:
> http://bit.ly/UHDBlf
> http://bit.ly/ZNniYL
> http://bit.ly/QHMgsc
> Recon - Best Fan Controller
> http://bit.ly/Xayots


Alright guys, let's be serious here. The Prodigy is a great case and is really popular right now, but . . . there's no reason it should be winning HTPC (home theater pc) or Micro-Atx Case. It's not designed to be either one. IMO it's too big to be an HTPC and doesn't look the part of high end audio equipment. As far as the other goes it's bigger than the Micro-Atx entries but uses a smaller motherboard. I mean look at the TJ08, it's nearly an inch smaller in every dimension but it can do this with no modding. Now what the Prodigy really excels at is the third entry, modding and watercooling. That's been the highlight of this thread is seeing everyone pack them to the gills with rads.

/rant

Anyway, looks like we can really outvote the other owner's club haha


----------



## crash01

Also this beast fits!


----------



## saber101

yeah I voted to bitfenix all the way lol


----------



## WALSRU

^ EPIC!!


----------



## saber101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Also this beast fits!


lol huh..... I don't think the heatsink is big enough, you should get a bigger one


----------



## SniperTeamTango

OP updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Also this beast fits!


Mother of metal dude that must weight like a ton?!


----------



## crash01

Nah, isnt so much









My ex Venomous-X was 755g, this is "only" 970









I have 2500K @ 4800 and is soooooo silent!
Hard to fit inside, im honest, need a lot of time..but then is a nice job!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> OP updated.
> Mother of metal dude that must weight like a ton?!


Its surprisingly not that heavy


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> I have 2500K @ 4800 and is soooooo silent!


Jealous, I've heard great things about those fans. What are your temps and voltages at 4.8? My H100 is loud even with these new fans, maybe I should grab some Phanteks


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Jealous, I've heard great things about those fans. What are your temps and voltages at 4.8? My H100 is loud even with these new fans, maybe I should grab some Phanteks


Well, im 4800 RS @ 1.296v








Under Linx, 68C on higher core









With Venomous-x in pushpull, I had 5-7C more.

I had H80 and H100, I dont like how H100 fits inside Prodigy and is same for H80.


----------



## HuwSharpe

I just realised i am missing one of the case accessories! Did anyone else not get a lady with their case? =P


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> I just realised i am missing one of the case accessories! Did anyone else not get a lady with their case? =P


Mine came with one.

Pain in the arse to deal with though, as soon as I started to mod the case she started complaining about the decor and color-choices.

Still trying to sell her off on Ebay, no luck yet.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Every time I look at that photo, I shudder... (the case part is nice though).


----------



## WALSRU

WTB: I need a spare in case I wear mine out


----------



## phillyd

Is it just me or does her hair kill the look?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Is it just me or does her hair kill the look?


The hair, the expression, even the clothing =/ But this is getting way off-topic!


----------



## phillyd

She looks like...a man.


----------



## Slayertech

Hi friends, i'm working on my new black Prodigy and i hope to post some photos next weeks.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Before I welcome the new guy, all I can say is if you can actually show me a girl that PC mods I'll show you proof of a heaven.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayertech*
> 
> Hi friends, i'm working on my new black Prodigy and i hope to post some photos next weeks.


Welcome to OCN and the case club! Can't wait for pics!

Guys I'm going to a Lan tonight until Saturday afternoon, might be without internet.


----------



## NiKa

Btw..
Noctua dh 14 also fits just fine in the prodigy withiut the need to remove rear case fan ( but drive bay has to be removed completely, or cut if anyone needs to fit a fan controller) ...


----------



## ElevenEleven

My fan controller is attached with zip ties and further held by the front panel itself. Never used the drive bay, as it blocks airflow from the top grill.


----------



## phillyd

My Prodigy is coming, hopefully within a week. It's going to be the black and red High Airflow Edition. I'll do a review/unboxing/breakdown, and then begin the slow process of building the rig that will be in it. (slow cuz money is very tight)


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Before I welcome the new guy, all I can say is if you can actually show me a girl that PC mods I'll show you proof of a heaven.


TastyPC???


----------



## phillyd

I've watched enough of her videos to believe she's legit. She goes on rants that sound far from scripted.


----------



## WALSRU

I went through the same process watching that channel, but yeah I came to the same conclusion.









In other news, yeah still wanting to do an acrylic case but ol' Lazerwerx hasn't responded yet. I'm hanging tight, but the Prodigy still looks good by my feet.


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My Prodigy is coming, hopefully within a week. It's going to be the black and red High Airflow Edition. I'll do a review/unboxing/breakdown, and then begin the slow process of building the rig that will be in it. (slow cuz money is very tight)


Cant wait to see your unboxing and also the build!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> TastyPC???


I wanna marry TastyPC <3


----------



## quebert

I just finished putting the Zalman LQ-320 water cooler in my Phoenix. I wanted to keep the ODD bay so I tried mounting the radiator in the front, no dice unless I remove the bottom HD cage (which I'm using) so I took out the rear fan and put it in the back. It's a pretty tight fit. The hoses are really bunched up, I was thinking before I put it in to put a 2nd 120 fan on the back for a push/pull, but I don't think it would work being 25mm deeper. This is my 1st water setup so I don't know what's normal, but I can't hear the pump.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Just bought this case & about to build my HTPC/Entertainment center gaming PC.

Quick question, would an XSPC RX 240 fit on top without a poblem? I'm buying the Apogee II to save space.


----------



## dizzledon

here is mine


----------



## charleybwoy

Little update, picture of the motherboard and the ram
[Build log] Clementine - a tasty Bitfenix Prodigy
Let me know what you think so far!


----------



## bobbavet

How do you fill a res when set up like this?


----------



## saber101

he properly filled the res until its full screw it back on then loop it though until the res is empty and do it again and again until its 3/4 full. and to fill it he will use some extra tube and a funnel to pour coolant through


----------



## NiKa

@dizzledon

Most beautiful build...

Some questions..

a) Where did you put the hard disks?

b) what is the brand of the joystick??

c) would be lovely if you could post a detailed build log


----------



## N10248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKa*
> 
> @dizzledon
> Most beautiful build...
> b) what is the brand of the joystick??


Looks like a custom Tek Case...

www.tek-innovations.com


----------



## SniperTeamTango

OP updated.

I kinda wanna do another one of these not gonna lie.


----------



## bnaert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> My fan controller is attached with zip ties and further held by the front panel itself. Never used the drive bay, as it blocks airflow from the top grill.


Do you have any pictures of how you mounted the Recon like that? I would be very interested to see how you did it.


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bnaert*
> 
> Do you have any pictures of how you mounted the Recon like that? I would be very interested to see how you did it.


+1

I'd like to see this as well, want to keep my fan controller but could do with removing the ODD bay.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'll take some tonight. Basically it's held by 2 zip ties through the grill holes immediately around the bay, and also by the front panel, which makes it a very tight fit.


----------



## dizzledon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbavet*
> 
> How do you fill a res when set up like this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saber101*
> 
> he properly filled the res until its full screw it back on then loop it though until the res is empty and do it again and again until its 3/4 full. and to fill it he will use some extra tube and a funnel to pour coolant through


yeah, pretty much this ^

the angle fitting on the top of the res is revolvable so you are able to screw/unscrew the reservoir top. filled it with a squeezy bottle









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKa*
> 
> @dizzledon
> Most beautiful build...
> Some questions..
> a) Where did you put the hard disks?
> b) what is the brand of the joystick??
> c) would be lovely if you could post a detailed build log


a) i have a 256gb SSD hiding in the back, i am going to get a second one to join it.
b) yes, N10248 has it right. you buy the case in kit form but you need to buy all the internals and do the wiring yourself.

So, i have Seimitsu joystick and buttons with a Toodles PCB and full custom wiring job done by myself. i built 2 of them (did them about a year ago)




c) the build log should be in my sig... dunno why it has disappeared!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1275827/prodigy-out-of-space-wc-ivy-670-build-log-finished


----------



## dizzledon

double post....


----------



## N10248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzledon*
> 
> b) yes, N10248 has it right. you buy the case in kit form but you need to buy all the internals and do the wiring yourself.
> So, i have Seimitsu joystick and buttons with a Toodles PCB and full custom wiring job done by myself. i built 2 of them (did them about a year ago)
> .


Thought so, got a few sticks myself...


----------



## Ferling

Spoiler: No keyboard?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N10248*
> 
> Thought so, got a few sticks myself...





why? nice desk though


----------



## N10248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> why? nice desk though


Moved for the pic - I don't keep the sticks there.

The iMac has a wireless keyboard and trackpad and the Prodigy is on a TV to the right with MS Sidewinder KB and Mouse.


----------



## dizzledon

that is a nice selection you have there... not really too much into fighting games anymore, still play sf4 every once in a while though.

i got the original tournament edition sf4 stick when it came out.

they are mostly for arcade games on the PC


----------



## charleybwoy

Cool stuff you got there!


----------



## PureSolidness

Decided to make a full build log on my progress, here [Project PureWhite]:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1327917/build-log-project-purewhite-bitfenix-prodigy-by-youtuber-full-vids-on-all-parts/0_50

Videos of unboxings/overviews/reviews will be posted in that thread of all the parts I use, but heres just a small batch of DSLR shots of some of my parts.



Asus P8H77-i


Corsair Vengeance Cerulean Blue 8GB RAM

Asus Lamborghini Mouse


BitFenix Alchemy sleeved cables:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureSolidness*
> 
> A proud new owner of a Prodigy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New white-theme HTPC/budget gaming build started (will also be used when my main rig is busy encoding *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Specs:
> Case - BitFenix Prodigy white
> Mobo -Asus P8H77-i
> CPU - Undecided, maybe Sandy-B celeron G530 or i3-2120
> GPU - My old 5770 when gaming, integrated if I make it HTPC only
> Ram - Corsair Vengeance 8gb blue
> SSD - Probably intel 330 120gb or samsung 830 128gb
> HD - None - will be networked
> PSU - Either PC Power Silencer MkIII 400w (cause its white) or Corsair HX650 (cause its really short)
> Mouse - Asus Lambo white
> K/B - looking for a nice white one
> Speakers - If I can find decent white ones Ill get them, if not probably just old ones lying around


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzledon*
> 
> yeah, pretty much this ^
> the angle fitting on the top of the res is revolvable so you are able to screw/unscrew the reservoir top. filled it with a squeezy bottle


Would you have a link to such fitting? please


----------



## adamski07

Hey those are nice joysticks. I remember playing arcades before, especially Tekken.

@PureSolidness - Those are awesome hardware









So guys, I have another update on my log. I did cut grill/mounting holes for two 60mm fans at the back panel. Please check out my log for more info about it.

[Mod] Project Prodigious - Bitfenix Prodigy: MATX, SLI, Watercooled and more!



Thank you guys!


----------



## PureSolidness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> @PureSolidness - Those are awesome hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So guys, I have another update on my log. I did cut grill/mounting holes for two 60mm fans at the back panel. Please check out my log for more info about it.
> [Mod] Project Prodigious - Bitfenix Prodigy: MATX, SLI, Watercooled and more!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys!


Nice work man, clean cuts too, all you modders are making me jealous!
Hows the fan fitment?


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Hey those are nice joysticks. I remember playing arcades before, especially Tekken.
> @PureSolidness - Those are awesome hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So guys, I have another update on my log. I did cut grill/mounting holes for two 60mm fans at the back panel. Please check out my log for more info about it.
> [Mod] Project Prodigious - Bitfenix Prodigy: MATX, SLI, Watercooled and more!
> 
> Thank you guys!


Incredible job, keep goin!


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Getting closer...


This is exactly what im doing today, just making sure my corsair ax650 will be comfy.
As stated in this thread: It should already fit as it is but i still prefer cutting it so my PSU cables can breath a little.


----------



## dizzledon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbavet*
> 
> Would you have a link to such fitting? please


here you go, i used all alphacool fittings

http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p901_Alphacool-HF-Screw-connector-90--G1-4-outer-thread-on-16-10-revolvable---Shiny-Copper.html


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> This is exactly what im doing today, just making sure my corsair ax650 will be comfy.
> As stated in this thread: It should already fit as it is but i still prefer cutting it so my PSU cables can breath a little.


You'll be fine with the AX650 fitting....by the way, that photo looks vaguely familiar...


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> You'll be fine with the AX650 fitting....by the way, that photo looks vaguely familiar...


Yup, its your pictures hehe









what do you mean by ''You'll be fine with the AX650 fitting''

It look a little thigh on this picture:


----------



## longroadtrip

It's the same measurements as the Silverstone Strider PSUs I am using...it is tight, but they will fit without modding the front of the panel. Another option is a Lian Li PSU bracket on the back of the case.


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> It's the same measurements as the Silverstone Strider PSUs I am using...it is tight, but they will fit without modding the front of the panel. Another option is a Lian Li PSU bracket on the back of the case.


Thanks for the info. However, im still cutting it







I will use orange and black sleeved cable kit, i dont wanna hurt them and i wanna see them as much as possible


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> Thanks for the info. However, im still cutting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will use orange and black sleeved cable kit, i dont wanna hurt them and i wanna see them as much as possible


Can't wait to see it! Going to look amazing!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Home! Did I miss anyone this weekend?

Also, think I can fit an H100i and an H80i in this case?


----------



## ElevenEleven

I had a hard time fitting H100i into it with a fan controller also inserted. My fan controller is attached to the front of the case with zip ties, so no drive bay, but it's a BitFenix Recon, so it's got some parts sticking out of the back of the fan controller that interfere. With the drive bay full, I couldn't fit the H100i along the front, only at the top. My options for that were either with the radiator directly under the roof and fans attached under the radiator (for exhaust) or fans attached over the radiator on top of the roof (for intake). Can't fit both in intake mode under the "roof", because the radiator hits the fan controller. If you use an optical drive - forget about fitting the radiator inside of the case. It'll have to go on top, and you'll have to mod the roof a bit to allow for the 2 fat liquid tubes to fit downward.

I did take a lot of photos, which I need to edit and post.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I had a hard time fitting H100i into it with a fan controller also inserted. My fan controller is attached to the front of the case with zip ties, so no drive bay, but it's a BitFenix Recon, so it's got some parts sticking out of the back of the fan controller that interfere. With the drive bay full, I couldn't fit the H100i along the front, only at the top. My options for that were either with the radiator directly under the roof and fans attached under the radiator (for exhaust) or fans attached over the radiator on top of the roof (for intake). Can't fit both in intake mode under the "roof", because the radiator hits the fan controller. If you use an optical drive - forget about fitting the radiator inside of the case. It'll have to go on top, and you'll have to mod the roof a bit to allow for the 2 fat liquid tubes to fit downward.
> I did take a lot of photos, which I need to edit and post.


I have no ODD or anything of the sort. The real question is the back fan still good to go with it installed?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I have no ODD or anything of the sort. The real question is the back fan still good to go with it installed?


If you've got nothing in your drive bay, you are perfectly good with an H100i along the top in any configuration, even with a rear fan.

I've got a standard 25mm thick fan exhausting in the back and Recon fan controller at the front, and I was able to fit the radiator flush against the top of the case, inside. The fans are currently attached under the radiator in exhaust mode, but I'll probably go back to intake over the radiator, with fans attached outside of the case (just need to settle on fans and get some protective grills).


----------



## sockpirate

I will just leave this here. cheap prodigy


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> If you've got nothing in your drive bay, you are perfectly good with an H100i along the top in any configuration, even with a rear fan.
> I've got a standard 25mm thick fan exhausting in the back and Recon fan controller at the front, and I was able to fit the radiator flush against the top of the case, inside. The fans are currently attached under the radiator in exhaust mode, but I'll probably go back to intake over the radiator, with fans attached outside of the case (just need to settle on fans and get some protective grills).


And if I had no ODD I could do intake on them no trouble, inside the case?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> I will just leave this here. cheap prodigy


Why selling?

(Will try not to grumble too hard about US 48 only, the OP (me) is canadian)


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Why selling?
> (Will try not to grumble too hard about US 48 only, the OP (me) is canadian)


Just moving to a 600T is all


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> And if I had no ODD I could do intake on them no trouble, inside the case?


Yeah, you can do a full push/pull inside the case if you wanted. There's enough clearance to avoid the fan in the back, if you wish to have one, but with push/pull, you'll definitely be reaching the middle of the exhaust fan in terms of how low it will go. I've got a 140mm fan in the back, and the radiator + 1 "layer" of fans (exhaust set-up) cover 1/3rd of the rear exhaust fan.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Yeah, you can do a full push/pull inside the case if you wanted. There's enough clearance to avoid the fan in the back, if you wish to have one, but with push/pull, you'll definitely be reaching the middle of the exhaust fan in terms of how low it will go. I've got a 140mm fan in the back, and the radiator + 1 "layer" of fans (exhaust set-up) cover 1/3rd of the rear exhaust fan.


Excellent + rep, gonna do CPU+GPU watercooling the ghetto way


----------



## ElevenEleven

Ok, photos, as promised. Was pretty dark so all the photos are grainy









Unboxed Corsair H100i:



Prodigy with stock Corsair fans on top of the radiator for intake (didn't fit inside the case along with the radiator, because I have a fan controller in the drive bay, taking up a bit of room and interfering slightly):
_(note the gap on the roof after the last fan)
_


This is how I originally installed the cooler -- was not easy with my fan controller in place, so I was limited to this particular orientation due to where the fan holes for screws are located on the "roof" of the case:



It looked awkward and bad, so I played with orientations some more and ended up attaching the radiator with only 2 screws in a reversed (front-to-back) orientation as follows:
(front of the case <--- radiator ---> back of the case)



New set up work-in-progress, with the reversed radiator and internal fans in exhaust configuration:



This is how I attached Bitfenix Recon with zip ties - one zip tie per each side of the controller, and placed the front panel around the controller. _Very_ tight fit. Barely moves even when pushed with a finger.



~~~

The top of the case where the mesh grill is normally located is actually longer than 2 x 120mm fans, so there's some space left over. I will either have 2 120mm fans with filters/grills over them for intake there or use velcro strips to attach 2 140mm fans over the radiator as intakes.

The H100i tubes are VERY thick, and are rigidly attached to the radiator, so you can't place the radiator over the case unless you modify the case itself to fit the tubes. The radiator does not interfere with the back fan, as long as it's a 25mm thick version or thinner. The radiator does interfere with my fan controller except at certain heights, so if you have a fan controller, you might have to play around with limited positioning a bit.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

see I bet you can fit another 25mm 120mm rad on that fan at the back.

Looks really neat, please do some temp benching as we're kinda starved for news on the H100i's


----------



## ElevenEleven

I don't know how you would pass the tubes back into the case from a radiator mounted externally in the back, because there's really no good way to do it for a closed-loop cooler. With a DIY cooling system, yeah, you could drill 2 holes and fit tubes through them neatly. You could, however, mount a small radiator in the front at the bottom. I don't use the HDD cage, personally, so there's lots of room there.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I don't know how you would pass the tubes back into the case from a radiator mounted externally in the back, because there's really no good way to do it for a closed-loop cooler. With a DIY cooling system, yeah, you could drill 2 holes and fit tubes through them neatly. You could, however, mount a small radiator in the front at the bottom. I don't use the HDD cage, personally, so there's lots of room there.


I will do some prelim cads/sketches tomorrow to show you what I'm thinking of. But basically if I orient the H100 hoses towards the front, and cram an H80 on the back inside, it should fit by my math.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Oh, I see, you'd have the H80 with an intake fan, not exhaust. You might have trouble with routing tubes from H80 to the graphics card that way. You could possibly route them from a top-mounted radiator to the card, and the tubes from H80 to the CPU.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Oh, I see, you'd have the H80 with an intake fan, not exhaust. You might have trouble with routing tubes from H80 to the graphics card that way. You could possibly route them from a top-mounted radiator to the card, and the tubes from H80 to the CPU.


An h80 on a 7770 is already overkill, the H100 would go to the up and coming 2500k


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Heres some picks of my build that i'm currently doing,

Debating on which mobo to get, its either the Asrock or EVGA Stinger when it released next week.



Getting my fans prepped.


----------



## bleeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> With a DIY cooling system, yeah, you could drill 2 holes and fit tubes through them neatly.


Speaking of which, here's my progress. What you can't immediately see is the 240 mounted to the top. Just need a couple of extender fittings to come in so I can finish up.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Cougar fans look so good in black and white! Brave of you to paint them.


----------



## hammadj

Hi guys, Im stuck between the black and white prodigy. IM planning to do a double window mod, however im worried about my GPU temps if I turn the perforated panel to a solid acrylic panel. Would a white prodigy with both side windows cause the GPU to overheat? Or should I get the black since it has a front 230mm intake? Or should I not do the window mod at all? I will be getting a h80/h100 for my CPU and using the air cooler on my 7970 (Double Dissapation or Windforce)


----------



## ElevenEleven

Bitfenix's coming out with front panel replacements soon, so get whatever you like, if you don't mind getting a replacement panel later.

http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/news/show/67,introducing-new-prodigy-colors-and-accessories/


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Bitfenix's coming out with front panel replacements soon, so get whatever you like, if you don't mind getting a replacement panel later.
> http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/news/show/67,introducing-new-prodigy-colors-and-accessories/


White
front
with
fan
mesh

and where's that window we keep hearing about eh?

Xbourn will be here soon I reckon.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> White
> front
> with
> fan
> mesh
> and where's that window we keep hearing about eh?
> Xbourn will be here soon I reckon.


I completely agree







I'll have to get a black meshed panel and spray-paint it white myself as it stands.


----------



## mwayne5

He responded about the white mesh panel pages ago. They couldn't get the finished product actually looking white. With the gaps between the mesh and the case, plus the inside of the case, the white front kept looking grey. So until they are able to get it looking white, the only mesh panel will be the black one.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I had seen it, and I disagree with it, personally, because there are plenty of cases with white mesh. Could have made that mesh larger, something like on Cougar Evolution cases even. I had personally painted a black case white myself, including front bay covers that were meshed, with black filters behind the mesh, and it all looked just fine - no odd gray. The mesh was slightly larger size and thicker, so that could be done for the Prodigy too.


----------



## GrimNights

well gutted my case for a paint job but I still have no clue what color I want lol


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimNights*
> 
> well gutted my case for a paint job but I still have no clue what color I want lol


I would do mine Green if i could.


----------



## Rzhrqq2641

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimNights*
> 
> well gutted my case for a paint job but I still have no clue what color I want lol


Turquoise? Would be a rare sight. Not just the general boring red, blue, green or pink. Although they are cool looking colors, they are used a lot.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulbrandt*
> 
> Turquoise? Would be a rare sight. Not just the general boring red, blue, green or pink. Although they are cool looking colors, they are used a lot.


Like the sound of Turquoise - If you are going H2O I would prob. couple it with Orange Pastel - Would make a cute color combination, kinda like a Sunset.

Color Combo:



On top of my head I am thinking ASUS motherboard - Cougar fans - Mayhems Orange Pastel - EK Waterblock for the GPU (The clear plexi one) - Painted radiators.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Cougar fans look so good in black and white! Brave of you to paint them.


GTs look better!












Did I start the white fans + white rad craze here? I don't remember seeing anyone talk about painting their stuff white until I did it a few months ago.

More pictures that really belong to my buildlog that I have neglected.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Considering it's mostly a black and white case thread, it's only logical people go with white accessories







I painted my first case white from black long ago









What paint was used for fan painting? It's not something I'd do, probably, for the fear of changing fan blade weight and balance.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Considering it's mostly a black and white case thread, it's only logical people go with white accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted my first case white from black long ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What paint was used for fan painting? It's not something I'd do, probably, for the fear of changing fan blade weight and balance.


Any paint specifically for Plastic. I used Krylon Fusion since it was pretty cheap at my local Walmart, about $3~4 for a can, which was good enough for 8 fans.

As long as you can do light sprays several times with some light sanding in between coats, it should be pretty even. Weight and balance is negligible as long as you don't go overkill on the coats. I only did about 3~4 each side per fan. The only hard part is when you have to remove and then place the c-clip for the fans. It's probably the most stressful part of the job.


----------



## bleeps

Kokin, it was your build log that got me painting my fans and rads! I used Fusion for the fan blades and rad too. It's really forgiving. Plastidip for the vibration damping bumpers. One advantage to the Cougars is that there's no C-clip to deal with. You just pop the blade out by pushing them from behind. They're held in place by magnets. Super easy.


----------



## 3nter

*Update (VGA Block XSPC GTX670)
















*


----------



## Rzhrqq2641

^ That looks absolutely fantastic! Wish I had time to get mine looking that good.

Oh, almost forgot. Got the case a while ago, but haven't posted in this thread yet. I might post a image of the guts when I clean up the wires.

Add me!



Also, am I the only one that had troubles getting the PSU into the case? I got a AX750, and the wires were so fat that I pretty much had to force the whole thing into the case to get it in there.


----------



## GrimNights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3nter*
> 
> snip


That looks soooooooooooooo good






























on other note has anyone removed the mesh from the faceplate to paint the plastic border? I don't want to remove the mesh and it break in the process, as some one who use to work with metal I seen the worst lol.

Was bored didn't wait lol, came apart nicely, just don't man handle them and it will be fine


----------



## ElevenEleven

Just ordered 4 GT AP-14 fans for push/pull and a couple of Silverstone fan filters/grills for external mounting (2 fans will be outside). Not sure if I'll attempt painting the two external GTs yet or just leave them as is. I've used Krylon's plastic spray quite a bit, actually, including for plastic parts on one of my old cases. It's definitely a good spray... just a matter of disassembling the fans that worries me.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Just ordered 4 GT AP-14 fans for push/pull and a couple of Silverstone fan filters/grills for external mounting (2 fans will be outside). Not sure if I'll attempt painting the two external GTs yet or just leave them as is. I've used Krylon's plastic spray quite a bit, actually, including for plastic parts on one of my old cases. It's definitely a good spray... just a matter of disassembling the fans that worries me.


It is easy, but make sure you cover it up with something clear so you won't lose the clip. Once you pop it out, it will just fly to nowhere.









Also, not sure if somebody asked or answered this already. Is there any chance for us to get just the side panel? at Bitfenix directly maybe? I am thinking of making new design for it. I am limited already to what I have because I already cut it. Some of you may know that that side panel will undergo revision because somebody's not satisfied.


----------



## charleybwoy

As some of you already know, im building a prodigy with the theme/name ''Clementine - a tasty bitfenix prodigy''
Im currently thinking about a custom front pannal to go along with the theme/name.



Tom will cut it, we are debating the design, what do you think of it? let me know your opinion!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> As some of you already know, im building a prodigy with the theme/name ''Clementine - a tasty bitfenix prodigy''
> Im currently thinking about a custom front pannal to go along with the theme/name.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom will cut it, we are debating the design, what do you think of it? let me know your opinion!


Wait. What's your theme again? Honestly, seeing how bold and strong the combination of orange and black on Prodigy, I wouldn't use that logo for it. You can always make one and see how it will look on Prodigy tho.









EDIT: If anyone missed my question, is there any way to get another panel? just the side panel.


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Wait. What's your theme again? Honestly, seeing how bold and strong the combination of orange and black on Prodigy, I wouldn't use that logo for it. You can always make one and see how it will look on Prodigy tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: If anyone missed my question, is there any way to get another panel? just the side panel.


So you dont like it right?







Thats fine im asking opinion. Its cut from glossy acrylic, i have another front made for the project but i want something else, anyway it does look pretty.
Im also unsure about the design hence why im asking around, im wondering if Steve Wozniak doubted about his logo









note: i could put green and orange vinyls matte film thingy behind the acrylic.
note2: will note 1 kill airflow?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> So you dont like it right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats fine im asking opinion. Its cut from glossy acrylic, i have another front made for the project but i want something else, anyway it does look pretty.
> Im also unsure about the design hence why im asking around, im wondering if Steve Wozniak doubted about his logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note: i could put green and orange vinyls matte film thingy behind the acrylic.
> note2: will note 1 kill airflow?


Sure it will restrict airflow. If you will check prodigy page on facebook there's a guy there who cuts different designs for front. Nothing's impressive actually just bunch of different 2d designed panels. I'd suggest you to make a unique one. Maybe something's not 2d designed. Not really into this, but I use it a lot on my build, but surely not going to use it for my front. Stay away from designs you get from the internet especially if your build doesn't have any theme to follow. Keep it simple that's what I want to see on yours. If you go back few pages, you'll see the black and green build(not really sure who owns this), the front is so simple, but sexy. Plain panel with I/O ports and power/reset button at the bottom. Still, the build is yours, stay on what you think is the best for it. If you like it, keep it. Tho critics are healthy for you to grow on pc modding, but make sure to listen only on credible/reputable modders not just with one who water cooled his pc and call himself a modder.


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Sure it will restrict airflow. If you will check prodigy page on facebook there's a guy there who cuts different designs for front. Nothing's impressive actually just bunch of different 2d designed panels. I'd suggest you to make a unique one. Maybe something's not 2d designed. Not really into this, but I use it a lot on my build, but surely not going to use it for my front. Stay away from designs you get from the internet especially if your build doesn't have any theme to follow. Keep it simple that's what I want to see on yours. If you go back few pages, you'll see the black and green build(not really sure who owns this), the front is so simple, but sexy. Plain panel with I/O ports and power/reset button at the bottom. Still, the build is yours, stay on what you think is the best for it. If you like it, keep it. Tho critics are healthy for you to grow on pc modding, but make sure to listen only on credible/reputable modders not just with one who water cooled his pc and call himself a modder.


Thank you very much for the honest opinion.
Oh and btw the guy is Tom, hes the one cutting them for me









Whats about the case feet, have you seen my last update?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> Thank you very much for the honest opinion.
> Oh and btw the guy is Tom, hes the one cutting them for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats about the case feet, have you seen my last update?


Np. Youre lucky to have those people who got access to those kind of machine!







Nope. I will check your log.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Np. Youre lucky to have those people who got access to those kind of machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I will check your log.


EDIT: I saw your update with case feet. I like the idea and I'd do it on mine too since I added more weight on my build for having it water cooled, fitting matx board, and aluminum materials. I don't really want to kill the design of the handle/feet of prodigy so I might try to think of something else to address the weight issue.








Sorry, this meant to be a edit on my post above.


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> EDIT: I saw your update with case feet. I like the idea and I'd do it on mine too since I added more weight on my build for having it water cooled, fitting matx board, and aluminum materials. I don't really want to kill the design of the handle/feet of prodigy so I might try to think of something else to address the weight issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, this meant to be a edit on my post above.


Looking forward to see your solution


----------



## Black5Lion

hey guys!








I'm not an owner of this case, so i apologize if this seems rude especially for a first post.

but I've been lurking these forums for a while now.
and when I saw this case the first mod that came to mind was to put a mini projector in the optical bay and have a portable gaming/theater system.

so has anyone tried this before?

seems like it could be pretty good









oh and hi! xD


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> hey guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not an owner of this case, so i apologize if this seems rude especially for a first post.
> but I've been lurking these forums for a while now.
> and when I saw this case the first mod that came to mind was to put a mini projector in the optical bay and have a portable gaming/theater system.
> so has anyone tried this before?
> seems like it could be pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and hi! xD


Guess you could mount an Acer K11 projector inside - It is the only decent Mini-projector I know off (Though, its MORE than enough for a "Travel-size" Cinema-box).

Unboxing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y07fRRRqii4

Screen Size and quality:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaBRq4-vNDI&feature=related


----------



## Alfaa

An update on the Prodigy. We added an LCD and took some much nicer pictures.













Here's the Imgur gallery with all the pictures, for those interested.


----------



## Qrchak

I wonder if Bitfenix Spectre 230mm (not PRO) fits to Phobya Xtreme 200 schrouds. Any one tried this?


----------



## stl drifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzledon*
> 
> here is mine



where did you get your copper fittings?


----------



## Rei86

Anyone know when the different case colors and front screens are coming out?

Their main website says at the end of this month but just wondering who will have any in stock and if the pricing will be around MSRP, or are we gonna get screwed with disgusting markups that we're seeing already on the Prodigy case?


----------



## Babis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stl drifter*
> 
> where did you get your copper fittings?


Your answer is 23 posts away from the one you quoted post#2645


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Anyone know when the different case colors and front screens are coming out?
> Their main website says at the end of this month but just wondering who will have any in stock and if the pricing will be around MSRP, or are we gonna get screwed with disgusting markups that we're seeing already on the Prodigy case?


Caseking.de already have the Prodigy RED and ORANGE.


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> I wonder if Bitfenix Spectre 230mm (not PRO) fits to Phobya Xtreme 200 schrouds. Any one tried this?


Yeh check my thread. If you look at the fan mounting holes the 230 usrs the inner holes and the phobya attaches to the outer holes via the shroud plate.

[case mod] The "Silent but Deadly" Bitfenix Prodigy

I know ya said not pro but I think the outer mounting holes are the same.

Hope this helps. Hopefully starting to assemble soon.


----------



## Derek1387

I am really leaning on going back to air cooling. Didn't get the results I was hoping for water wise, and the inside of my case is a mess with a water cooled 7970 lightning. He'll, might go back to my arc mini and mATX setup


----------



## Qrchak

Thanks Bobba







I think i'll chek it tommorow when i get this rad. For a now i've got Tacens Aura Pro 250mm but it don't fit very well to Prodigy, and i think it wont fit on rad as well.


----------



## kyismaster

I almost forgot:



http://www.overclock.net/t/1318926/sponsored-folding-team-competition-build-project-rainuke#post_18426454









never thought i'd fit a raystorm kit in there lol, let alone 6 fans.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I almost forgot:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318926/sponsored-folding-team-competition-build-project-rainuke#post_18426454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never thought i'd fit a raystorm kit in there lol, let alone 6 fans.


Love it!

+Rep for thinking out of the box and for sharing that it is possible to fit a bay-res INSIDE!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Love it!
> +Rep for thinking out of the box and for sharing that it is possible to fit a bay-res INSIDE!


Thanks

Do note that you need to place slivers of cardboard to "hold" the dual bay where it is in the picture, or else the Tube has a tendency to turn the res.

That being said, I was going to mod the case to fit my dual bay res where the normal drive bay was, but found out that my Res and Rad wouldn't fit together,
and that my Rad didn't align at the top even with extenders, so I ended up mounting it inside.

Also with that being said, I happily get 24-30c Idle on a 2600k @ 4.6ghz and 50c on load. on a RS240 raystorm kit

you don't see it in the picture but I have a 1TB Seagate 3.5 drive behind the Res. which fit almost perfectly with the sata power and data cables in.

Edit: My Gpu still has alot of clearance over the res, and even has space for me to access the fillport.


----------



## Bratman

Add me to the club, came from an Antec1200 and I LOVE the Prodigy.

Running:

ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE
i5 3570K
ATI 5870
8GB SAMSUNG GREEN
256GB M4 SSD
4X3TB WESTERN DIGITAL GREENS
AIRCOOLED


----------



## tHe jAn1T0R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bratman*
> 
> Add me to the club, came from an Antec1200 and I LOVE the Prodigy.
> 
> Running:
> 
> ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE
> i5 3570K
> ATI 5870
> 8GB SAMSUNG GREEN
> 256GB M4 SSD
> 4X3TB WESTERN DIGITAL GREENS
> AIRCOOLED


How did you manage to fit a 5870 in with the hdd cage???

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bratman

Flipped the flexcages around, don't know why Bitfenix didn't just build it that way in the first place doesn't even require any modifications. Though my GPU does slightly touch the metal of the cage but the card has a plastic PCB cover, if it didn't I'd put cardboard between to stop a short.

Would something like this mini pci-e sata card fit in the mini pci-e slot on the Asus ITX? Then the case could hold a respectable six drives.


----------



## bnaert

Here she is


Spoiler: In the Dark









Spoiler: Just Completed









Spoiler: My Setup


----------



## JMatzelle3

Is there any problem getting the AX750 in this case?


----------



## bnaert

No problem, you just have to push very hard. I actually put the case face down and used most of my weight to get the screws started. But once you have the screws started it's not an issue anymore.


----------



## JMatzelle3

im afraid with it being that tight something might break


----------



## bnaert

I was never really scared of breaking anything, I hear the PSU's that are not fully modular actually fit a little easier. But i wouldn't worry about breaking something if you get this case with that PSU.


----------



## saber101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bratman*
> 
> Flipped the flexcages around, don't know why Bitfenix didn't just build it that way in the first place doesn't even require any modifications. Though my GPU does slightly touch the metal of the cage but the card has a plastic PCB cover, if it didn't I'd put cardboard between to stop a short.
> Would something like this mini pci-e sata card fit in the mini pci-e slot on the Asus ITX? Then the case could hold a respectable six drives.


where did you find that by the looks of it it seem like it can fit in my Gigabyte Z77N


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I am really leaning on going back to air cooling. Didn't get the results I was hoping for water wise, and the inside of my case is a mess with a water cooled 7970 lightning. He'll, might go back to my arc mini and mATX setup


Whaaa.... But everything was looking so sleek!
Well if you ever did wanan go back to air cooling. I'll pick up that Asrock Mobo+2500k from you.


----------



## euf0ria

EVGA Stinger z77 Now available!

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?high=&m=1796242&mpage=1#1796436


----------



## bnaert

Is there a benefit over the Asus Z77-i Deluxe?


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I almost forgot:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318926/sponsored-folding-team-competition-build-project-rainuke#post_18426454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never thought i'd fit a raystorm kit in there lol, let alone 6 fans.


Like it Looks Great


----------



## motokill36

Though you all may like this from the little Board











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Like it Looks Great


thanks moto


----------



## Rzhrqq2641

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> im afraid with it being that tight something might break


Nah, it's alright man. I got an AX750 in mine. Had to force it in, but it got in. The Prodigy case is really solid and so is the PSU, so no worries it will break.


----------



## JMatzelle3

I actually got the Hx650

Just one thing i got a scratched up prodigy so i am going to exchange for a new one probably get the black one instead


----------



## amdcat

Can someone please help me out here :
http://www.overclock.net/t/1330386/bitfenix-prodigy-motherboard-screws


----------



## kyismaster

My HX fit inside with a little bit of cable working, but thats no problem









taking it out however is gonna be a real PITA


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Hall of fame is live! (Post 4)

Read the rules before nominating.

My nominations:

Adamski07: Exceptional cutting and organization. Expert craftsmanship so far. Very unique design work.

Motokill: Great execution of the watercooling and wire management.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Hall of fame is live! (Post 4)
> Read the rules before nominating.
> My nominations:
> Adamski07: Exceptional cutting and organization. Expert craftsmanship so far. Very unique design work.
> Motokill: Great execution of the watercooling and wire management.


Thank you so much for the vote. "As we all can see the number of people that own this case is massive." as you said this, should we make it to 5 votes to get in HOF?

I'm still waiting for some of these guys to finish their build before I give mine.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thank you so much for the vote. "As we all can see the number of people that own this case is massive." as you said this, should we make it to 5 votes to get in HOF?
> I'm still waiting for some of these guys to finish their build before I give mine.


I'm hoping to keep it with 3, 3 is really hard to get in LBA, even if your rig is amazing. I'll keep it with 3 unless it proves too easy.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Mmm I'll have to go through all 274 pages again sometime soon to refresh myself on all the photos! There have been lots of beautiful builds


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Hall of fame is live! (Post 4)
> Read the rules before nominating.
> My nominations:
> Adamski07: Exceptional cutting and organization. Expert craftsmanship so far. Very unique design work.
> Motokill: Great execution of the watercooling and wire management.


Big Thanks for the Vote .









There are so many cool Builds on her Now


----------



## Blisse

Hi guys!
Just registered to ask a few questions and get some input, possibly join the prodigy owner club here soon.
I'm going to be building my first rig this coming friday, and I'm considering a prodigy build. I'm in love with the case.
As to my questions, I'm just wanting to make sure that everything looks right and I'm not missing something, or I could get something so much better for only a few dollars more.



Opinions/suggestions on build are always wanted


----------



## jinzane

black and white


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blisse*
> 
> Hi guys!
> Just registered to ask a few questions and get some input, possibly join the prodigy owner club here soon.
> I'm going to be building my first rig this coming friday, and I'm considering a prodigy build. I'm in love with the case.
> As to my questions, I'm just wanting to make sure that everything looks right and I'm not missing something, or I could get something so much better for only a few dollars more.
> 
> Opinions/suggestions on build are always wanted


Welcome on OCN







Your list look fine. what will you use this computer for?


----------



## Blisse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> Welcome on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your list look fine. what will you use this computer for?


Gaming mostly. Plan on adding a SSD to it down the line, as well as possibly a custom watercooling loop if I feel like going all out on it once I get the cash for it.


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blisse*
> 
> Gaming mostly. Plan on adding a SSD to it down the line, as well as possibly a custom watercooling loop if I feel like going all out on it once I get the cash for it.


Ok Great, yes a SSD is a must honestly. Its day and night, loading time are much better. I couldnt live without one.
The PSU and the CPU are very good choice. Keep them on the list. WD 1tb, same thing, we dont touch your storage.

Now the real deal: the Corsair H60 isnt very good, whle it will do the job i dont suggest it. BUT if you plan on going fully custom watercooling soon, just get it so you dont lose much.
Otherwise i would somethine else, let me know if you want more info about it.

The Ram, I see you got a deal, thats a great price. But i honestly dont know much about them. I would go with Corsair for just a little bit more.
Let me know if you want some suggestion.

Your GPU, Again, it really depend on what you need/want. Its a decent card but i dont suggest it. Did you choose it for his pretty look?

Finally the motherboard is a good one, good performance/price ratio, but if you didnt chose it for a special reason i would change it to another one.

Anyway, if you need some opinion, advice, suggestion or input just elt me know and i will answer you with the best of my knowledge. Hope it help!


----------



## Blisse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> Ok Great, yes a SSD is a must honestly. Its day and night, loading time are much better. I couldnt live without one.
> The PSU and the CPU are very good choice. Keep them on the list. WD 1tb, same thing, we dont touch your storage.
> Now the real deal: the Corsair H60 isnt very good, whle it will do the job i dont suggest it. BUT if you plan on going fully custom watercooling soon, just get it so you dont lose much.
> Otherwise i would somethine else, let me know if you want more info about it.
> The Ram, I see you got a deal, thats a great price. But i honestly dont know much about them. I would go with Corsair for just a little bit more.
> Let me know if you want some suggestion.
> Your GPU, Again, it really depend on what you need/want. Its a decent card but i dont suggest it. Did you choose it for his pretty look?
> Finally the motherboard is a good one, good performance/price ratio, but if you didnt chose it for a special reason i would change it to another one.
> Anyway, if you need some opinion, advice, suggestion or input just elt me know and i will answer you with the best of my knowledge. Hope it help!


GPU & Motherboard were chosen because they're good for my current price range, the Sapphire 7950 offers great performance while being the cheapest of the 7900 cards. Mobo was suggested to me, and I've heard good things about asrock boards in general.

Open to suggestions though, if you have any around the same price range


----------



## audioholic

Hey guys,
Thinking about taking my mATX rig and putting it into a prodigy.

Would like to finally do a fully watercool build. So what would be the best options for watercooling. I am thinking a 240mm rad in the roof and a 120mm in the front.
Thoughts?
Obviously I would need to go to a itx board, but am hoping everything else I have will fit


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Hey adam isnt that the board you used?


----------



## Bratman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saber101*
> 
> where did you find that by the looks of it it seem like it can fit in my Gigabyte Z77N


http://www.amazon.com/PM362-SATA-Mini-PCIe-Adapter/dp/B008I74468

Look here for benchmark

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BPLUS-TECH-PM362-SATA-to-mini-PCIE-Adapter-/271095198830?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1e88746e

I wonder if it will fit in an Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE if I take out the wi-fi card, come on hasn't anyone else done this? Damn I'm gonna order it I just read the Asus has a half-size mini pcie and this comes with a Metal Baffle (Half to Full miniCard Bracket) x1 bracket so it should fit! Now I can have full size gpu and six hard drives in a Prodigy! That's pretty amazing.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blisse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> Welcome on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your list look fine. what will you use this computer for?
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming mostly. Plan on adding a SSD to it down the line, as well as possibly a custom watercooling loop if I feel like going all out on it once I get the cash for it.
Click to expand...

your list looks good, the GPU is fine but I would get either an H100i, H80i or get an air cooler. Also the RAM is nothing special, I'd grab some corsair or if you want cheaper get the Samsung 30nm


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinzane*
> 
> black and white
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


how'd you paint it?


----------



## thetrystero

Has anyone gotten an xspc ray storm 750 rx240 kit to fit in their prodigy? Pics please


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> Has anyone gotten an xspc ray storm 750 rx240 kit to fit in their prodigy? Pics please


lol, i can fit a RX 240 if I wanted.










this is a RS240, as you can see I still have alot of room to fit something bigger such as a RX or EX or AX 240 lol

(( it would save me a little money on tubing too, since the clearance would be shorter, meaning i'd just have to use less tubing







)) I used ~ 4-5ft of tubing in this one.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lol, i can fit a RX 240 if I wanted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a RS240, as you can see I still have alot of room to fit something bigger such as a RX or EX or AX 240 lol
> (( it would save me a little money on tubing too, since the clearance would be shorter, meaning i'd just have to use less tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )) I used ~ 4-5ft of tubing in this one.


What size is that tubing? I sniped 11ft 5/16"ID - 7/16" OD Masterkleer on a whim during Danger Den's firesale and wasn't sure what size would be best for watercooling in the prodigy.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> What size is that tubing? I sniped 11ft 5/16"ID - 7/16" OD Masterkleer on a whim during Danger Den's firesale and wasn't sure what size would be best for watercooling in the prodigy.


personally I wouldn't use the original XSPC tubing lol.

yes the original is 5/16 7/16

But on mines im using 3/8 5/8 duralene tubing from Petra's PC shop at 69cents per foot









and monsoon compression fittings running ~ 35 dollars per kit ( 6 barbs and some goodies )

edit: OH so, if you got that size tubing, then it should fit perfectly with the original XSPC barbs! nice!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Hey adam isnt that the board you used?


Yup! Asus Maximus Gene V Z77


----------



## jinzane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> how'd you paint it?


it's not painted.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinzane*
> 
> it's not painted.


where'd ya get the extra rails then?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> where'd ya get the extra rails then?


Get two Prodigy. One black and one white then combine them together.


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Done at last! (for now anyway)
> Final photos: (lighting inside is mostly from color-changing IKEA DIODER light strip - color controller remote is to the right of the computer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red color example:
> 
> Desk view:


Just curious, why do you have the Zalman facing sideways? Also, where did you get the window mod done?

Thanks.


----------



## saber101

^ what monitor is that it looks good


----------



## kyismaster

Grrr. I shoulda bought the recon when it was only 20 dollars.


----------



## WALSRU

ElevenEleven's build is just so dang pretty. Lots of empty space in there but I absolutely love the cable management and view through the window.


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I'm still struggling with the concept of the top mesh - should it remain unobstructed, should it have 2 intake fans, should it have 2 exhaust fans, or should it have one intake at the front and one exhaust. Should I put a 2-slot radiator there or should I go with a single-slot radiator in the rear of the case... It's not clear to me what the best airflow / cooling scenario would be, given that my GPU is air-cooled, and if I have added fans at the top, the airflow through the card would be affected (plus the grill holes in the left side panel next to the GPU affecting everything).
> Anyone have a good understanding of this particular case in terms of optimal airflow scenarios? ( I suppose there should be a version for an air cooler for the CPU and a version for a water-cooler CPU with a conventional closed-loop radiator).
> I just took out my top fans entirely and just using a 230mm front intake fan (blocked front - white case) and a 140mm exhaust fan + air-cooled CPU heatsink. It works fine at stock, but if I go to my 4.4GHz profile, I either have to turn all fans way up or come up with a different set-up. I'm leaning toward the latter, as all the fans at max sound REALLY loud. Hopefully once the meshed front becomes available, my cooling will improve somewhat.


I'm trying to as well. I'm aiming for airflow straight through the case (230mm on the front to the 140mm on the back. Would that give my case positive pressure? Would adding a top 120mm fan interfere with the straight-through airflow?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> ^That's going to make it look weird flipped to mobo side


That sucks. If they don't make the window bigger and you put the windowed panel on the GPU side, it'll show part of the PSU?


----------



## redlion

Hi everyone,

I am looking to build my first computer and the main use will be video editing via Premiere Pro and some basic photo editing via Lightroom.

The BitFenix Prodigy case looks awesome and should fit under desk without taking too much space. I did consider an ATX build but the cases are just too big and probably wouldn't make use of the extra HDD, SLI setup etc.

I usually work late into the night so a silent machine would be a bonus so I don't get distracted by the fans going mental!

I am looking for some final advice before going ahead and ordering the following:

*Intel Core i7-3770K* - I don't intend to OC it but would like to in the future if I want faster renders.

*Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI* - OC motherboard for the future.

*16GB 1600Mhz DDR3* - With only 2 slots it makes sense to max out the RAM from the start?

*Graphics Card* - ??? I am not a gamer so looked at the basic GTX 650, GTX650 Ti or at a push GTX 660. Would the basic GTX650 cover my needs for working in Premiere Pro / Lightroom?

*120/256 SSD* - OS

*2TB HDD* - x2 for data/scratch/archive

*CPU Cooler* - Corsair H60? I am not sure what cooler to get or whether I even need a water cooled system if i'm not OC'ing to the max. I simply want a silent system but unsure if any normal air coolers can fit and/or if they would block the PCI slot or which one to get for the Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI motherboard?

*PSU* - Silverstonetek ST55F-G / http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=351. Will 550w be sufficient for my needs? This does seem like a good fit due to the size and it being silent.

Any tips/advice on selecting the perfect components for my needs would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## crash01

If u want do OC in future dont take gigabyte because isnt so good.
Till last month there wasnt voltage control and i think that sucks, go for asrock or asus


----------



## redlion

crash01 I am considering the Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI because I wanted to dabble with a Hackintosh build as well as having a W8 setup and the recommended motherboard for ease of use was the Gigabyte. I say I want to OC but nothing ridiculous as am clueless but would explore it if it gives me a big enough saving on rendering. Day to day the stock settings for Intel Core i7-3770K should be enough I hope!


----------



## crash01

Hackintosh with that main? look this 3d








http://www.ocaholic.ch/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=4474


----------



## redlion

crash01 that link is awesome! That is near enough what I wanted to do









I see your point about the Gigabyte Z77N wIfi having no voltage control so no OC? I don't mind swapping for another MoBo but the Gigabyte offers the greatest stability and the i7 is still a beast of a CPU and would trounce any current Mac setup.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redlion*
> 
> crash01 that link is awesome! That is near enough what I wanted to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see your point about the Gigabyte Z77N wIfi having no voltage control so no OC? I don't mind swapping for another MoBo but the Gigabyte offers the greatest stability and the i7 is still a beast of a CPU and would trounce any current Mac setup.


ask to hiwa, but anyway i think no-oc

look also here (sorry mods for crossposting)
http://www.overclock.net/t/1316594/gigabyte-z77n-wifi-h77n-wifi-no-voltage-control-voltage-hard-mod-info-inside/10










anyway i think that also sotck with turbo is enough power


----------



## redlion

Thanks again crash01 for another good link. I think it's best I follow Hiwa guide as it looks similar to what I want to do.

I just need to find a silent GTX650 or 650GTX Ti card and hope the H60 is a quiet CPU cooler when the system is idle or just browsing the web or doing light editing.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redlion*
> 
> Thanks again crash01 for another good link. I think it's best I follow Hiwa guide as it looks similar to what I want to do.
> I just need to find a silent GTX650 or 650GTX Ti card and hope the H60 is a quiet CPU cooler when the system is idle or just browsing the web or doing light editing.


Welcome!

I had h100 and h80 and were silent, maybe pump can be annoying but there is another guide here on OCN about how to fix it.

Maybe with new H60 is all ok









I have windforce 2X on my 660ti and is quiet, if there is also on 650ti maybe oc'ed go for it








http://images.anandtech.com/galleries/2360/Gigabyte_GV-N65TOC-2GI_CandB_575px.png


----------



## redlion

Thanks once again for the h100 and h80 info crash01.

Would something like the Noctua NH-L9i be better than the H60 Corsair for silence if I don't opt for water cooling?

There are reports online that the H60 pump does make a noise. I am far too used to my silent ageing iMac hence after a quiet solution within the Prodigy.

I can't quite afford the 660ti but the cards I can afford are:
http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/nvidiageforcegraphicscards/nvidiagtx650tikeplerseries/ or http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/nvidiageforcegraphicscards/nvidiagtx650keplerseries/

Do any standout as being good value?


----------



## crash01

Gigabyte or ASUS imho.

For cooler, a friend uses it on p8z77-i deluxe with 3570k and isnt so bad









But with prodigy I prefer tower cooler..there is so much space


----------



## Derek1387

Going to completely tear down my prodigy tonight, replumb and wire it, hopefully give it some new life. As of right now, im now 100% happy with it, hopefully this will help


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Just curious, why do you have the Zalman facing sideways? Also, where did you get the window mod done?
> Thanks.


ASRock motherboards don't fit large coolers the normal way if you also insert a discrete graphics card. In fact, they don't fit most large coolers period, especially those with fans. I didn't have the mod _"done"_ anywhere. Rubber channeling was ordered on-line, everything else was local.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saber101*
> 
> ^ what monitor is that it looks good


Achieva ShiMian IPSB (tempered glass over the bezel).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> ElevenEleven's build is just so dang pretty. Lots of empty space in there but I absolutely love the cable management and view through the window.


Thanks! Love this case so much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> I'm trying to as well. I'm aiming for airflow straight through the case (230mm on the front to the 140mm on the back. Would that give my case positive pressure? Would adding a top 120mm fan interfere with the straight-through airflow?
> That sucks. If they don't make the window bigger and you put the windowed panel on the GPU side, it'll show part of the PSU?


I'm not sure there's a straight answer for this. It's going to depend on the RPM and CFM of each fan, their static pressure (dictating the direction of air flow), and what you have in your case in terms of heatsinks, whether you have a discrete graphics card, how the air exhausted from that card, etc. The best bet seems to be to just play with various configurations (on top of your basic 230mm fan intake + 140mm fan exhaust) and see if you get better temperature by adding any more fans.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Going to completely tear down my prodigy tonight, replumb and wire it, hopefully give it some new life. As of right now, im now 100% happy with it, hopefully this will help


nice. Did u get the panel shipped already?


----------



## Chromate

I got my prodigy a couple of weeks ago. I've slowly started modding it. I just did the side panel window yesterday, what do you guys say?








Ignore the mess, it's on my modding ''table''


----------



## ElevenEleven

I love it! Love the cut-out above the power button. I wish I had fancy tools to do something better than a rectangular cut.


----------



## Bratman

You did the wrong side LOL


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bratman*
> 
> You did the wrong side LOL


No he didn't?


----------



## Chromate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bratman*
> 
> You did the wrong side LOL


I decided that I'd rather look at the motherboard and the backplate of the GPU, than just the GPU. You can see the backplate in the lower left corner


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Anyone have a good motherboard recommendation for OCing with a 26/2700k? It will be under an H100i.

All pretence of my prodigy being a budget build are gonna be gone, I'm making decent money now


----------



## Derek1387

I love my Asrock....

but you have 3 options
Asrock Z77E
Asus
Gigabyte.

Unless you want to mod for mATX


----------



## kyismaster

i love my asrock too, though ASUS seems to be a little more forgiving letting you choose heatsinks.


----------



## adamski07

@chromate - great window there!








@STT - ROG MATX Motherboard








@derek - where's your panel!!! ???









Ordered my MDPC sleeves last night! Can't wait to sleeve my PSU







my MATX mod will be done hopefully before this week ends.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

There's gigaboards that have great specs near me. I will get one of those.


----------



## adamski07

What size for fittings are you guys using? What's the best for short loop?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Not a fan of Gigabyte BIOSes... ASRock has been great (have used Z77 Extreme 4 and Z77E-ITX so far). Very intuitive, and what you see is what you get for the most part - nothing odd and vaguely explained like "Turbo" voltage settings.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> What size for fittings are you guys using? What's the best for short loop?


some tell me to use 1/2 3/4 , but i just use 3/8 5/8, i think its just preference.

these to be exact: http://www.jab-tech.com/Monsoon-Free-center-compression-fittings-6-pack-3-8-5-8-Black-Chrome-pr-4950.html

though, i've found them to be insanely hard to take of lol.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> some tell me to use 1/2 3/4 , but i just use 3/8 5/8, i think its just preference.
> these to be exact: http://www.jab-tech.com/Monsoon-Free-center-compression-fittings-6-pack-3-8-5-8-Black-Chrome-pr-4950.html
> though, i've found them to be insanely hard to take of lol.


I'm using 3/8 1/2 on my current rig. I might just go with the same size. PPCs having 8.5% off at their site so I'm grabbing two sets today.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Not a fan of Gigabyte BIOSes... ASRock has been great (have used Z77 Extreme 4 and Z77E-ITX so far). Very intuitive, and what you see is what you get for the most part - nothing odd and vaguely explained like "Turbo" voltage settings.


Actually I've looked that board over and I'm thinking it now, 8 pin for CPU where the gigas are 4 and the asus ones for under 125 are 4, and I really want to get away from asus boards.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Actually I've looked that board over and I'm thinking it now, 8 pin for CPU where the gigas are 4 and the asus ones for under 125 are 4, and I really want to get away from asus boards.


go for it, asrock done no harm, just becareful with the wifi antenae, accidentally broke the cable internally lol, kept spinning it, mostly my fault for being a derp. also, the Msata slot is on the back of the board, its so funny, i stared at this board for so long wondering where it was.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> edit: OH so, if you got that size tubing, then it should fit perfectly with the original XSPC barbs! nice!


Which do you mean? And yeah, with this awkward size tubing, I planned to just stretch it over some bigger barbs. I don't think it's compatible with any compression fittings.


----------



## WALSRU

Go ASRock, because a blue motherboard means you have to go blue themed


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Which do you mean? And yeah, with this awkward size tubing, I planned to just stretch it over some bigger barbs. I don't think it's compatible with any compression fittings.


if you get a XSPC kit it comes with barbs the same size as the tubing your ordered from dangerden


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> if you get a XSPC kit it comes with barbs the same size as the tubing your ordered from dangerden


Ah. I briefly thought about an XSPC, but it wouldn't work out the way it did in your build. I figured it'd be easier and more pertinent for me to just order parts individually. Thanks for the tip, though.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Ah. I briefly thought about an XSPC, but it wouldn't work out the way it did in your build. I figured it'd be easier and more pertinent for me to just order parts individually. Thanks for the tip, though.


yup, separate parts give you something your A. proud of, and B. content with,

I already want a new RAD and tubing lol. -sigh- pitty me.


----------



## darkwarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redlion*
> 
> Thanks again crash01 for another good link. I think it's best I follow Hiwa guide as it looks similar to what I want to do.
> I just need to find a silent GTX650 or 650GTX Ti card and hope the H60 is a quiet CPU cooler when the system is idle or just browsing the web or doing light editing.


hi redlion,

well, my prodigy set-up is just the same as your planned set-up but different in videocard, im using the old but still powerful gtx 285 2gig 512bit videocard, the procie is i7 3770K cooled by a corsair H60 and, using a gigabyte z77n mobo, i overclocked it to 4.2 ghz.....







, ocing in this mobo is just very simple...







, and its a hackintosh running on a mountain lion os x and windows 7, both on ocz 120gbyte ssd's

here's my prodigy



















here's the screen shot of my hackinstosh


----------



## cikai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chromate*
> 
> I got my prodigy a couple of weeks ago. I've slowly started modding it. I just did the side panel window yesterday, what do you guys say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the mess, it's on my modding ''table''


how do you do that, very nice. what tool yo use.


----------



## redlion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkwarr*
> 
> hi redlion,
> well, my prodigy set-up is just the same as your planned set-up but different in videocard, im using the old but still powerful gtx 285 2gig 512bit videocard, the procie is i7 3770K cooled by a corsair H60 and, using a gigabyte z77n mobo, i overclocked it to 4.2 ghz.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , ocing in this mobo is just very simple...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and its a hackintosh running on a mountain lion os x and windows 7, both on ocz 120gbyte ssd's
> here's my prodigy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the screen shot of my hackinstosh


Wow that is exactly how I would like my build to end up









How do you find the H60? Is it relatively quiet? What guide did you follow to get OSX ML working. Did you have any major issues?

What elements of the motherboard worked and didn't? Glad to hear the i7 3770K can go to 4.2 ghz without too much trouble and on a board that isn't really made for OC'ing? Did you have a simple guide I could follow as this is my first build.

Do you have any additional fans in the Prodigy or change the stock H60 fans?

I have decided to up the budget and just get a 660 GTX Ti to be more future proof for my editing.


----------



## Chromate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cikai*
> 
> how do you do that, very nice. what tool yo use.


I used a jigsaw for the cut and a metal file for the small bumps and such.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Would you mind linking your instruments, please? (the jigsaw and the metal file) I'm looking to try for rounded corners for my next case project. Thank you.


----------



## 3nter

*Bitfenix Prodigy V.2 [3nter]
Uddate Motherboard GA-H77N-Wifi & Radiator XSPC RS 240*


----------



## Javno

Hello guys,

Quick question = My original plan was to get a 200mm front intake fan, a 140mm exhaust fan and an Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro for the CPU. But as I finally get close to ordering all the components I'm starting to worry the CPU fan will not fit with the memory / PCI Express slot... (mobo would be Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI).

SO I may just get the 200mm intake fan and a Corsair Hydro H55 due to its low profile. But no exhaust (due to the H55 taking the back fan space).

My question is do I need an exhaust? I was told that due to the case being small there isn't much need for an exhaust fan due to the low risk of heat spots. Therefore would a good CPU cooling solution (the H55) + a large front intake fan be sufficient to maintain good temps?

Or does anyone have experience fitting an AC Freezer Pro 7 in this case? Am I worried over nothing?

Cheers for any advice =)


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3nter*
> 
> *Bitfenix Prodigy V.2 [3nter]
> Uddate Motherboard GA-H77N-Wifi & Radiator XSPC RS 240*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol did you use a hpa/ carbon filter to cover the psu openings?

rig looks clean atleast.







more fans!


----------



## HuwSharpe

Curious has anyone come up with a way of fixing a fan controller without the use of the drive bay? Thinking of making some brackets.

Sent from my mobile as I have no PC =(


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Curious has anyone come up with a way of fixing a fan controller without the use of the drive bay? Thinking of making some brackets.
> Sent from my mobile as I have no PC =(


thinking about it, could be done easily though.


----------



## Chromate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Would you mind linking your instruments, please? (the jigsaw and the metal file) I'm looking to try for rounded corners for my next case project. Thank you.


Sure, this is the jigsaw i used. It's an older model, but pretty much any jigsaw will do. Remember to get blades for metal!
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0000223GD/rickswoodshop-20

The files are just ordinary files like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Forney-70327-8-Inch-Round-Bastard/dp/B003X4ZAHS/ref=sr_1_sc_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1354052790&sr=1-4-spell&keywords=metal+file+rounded
Couldn't find one with a handle. But every hardware store should have them.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Curious has anyone come up with a way of fixing a fan controller without the use of the drive bay? Thinking of making some brackets.
> Sent from my mobile as I have no PC =(




Zip ties.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Curious has anyone come up with a way of fixing a fan controller without the use of the drive bay? Thinking of making some brackets.
> Sent from my mobile as I have no PC =(


Case Labs adjustable mounts...


----------



## ilikebeer

Just ordered this case for an itx build!









Quick question about cooling options... what cpu cooler can fit this case? Would it fir the silver arrow for example? Thanks.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Just ordered this case for an itx build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question about cooling options... what cpu cooler can fit this case? Would it fir the silver arrow for example? Thanks.


any cooler would fit, just depends on your ram or gpu.

(( besides a 360mm rad lol ))

heres what it looks like on a asus ITX



though it might not fit on asrock or gigabyte with a gpu.


----------



## audioholic

Hmm a Prodigy and Stinger build? Only thing I don't know about is the placement of sata ports...wire over ram???
Any ideas how to manage this before I order? Maybe I'm being to picky?


----------



## kyismaster

whoever in here asked about fan controller mounting


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> whoever in here asked about fan controller mounting


That is freaking clever. Love it.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> That is freaking clever. Love it.


credit overclock.co.uk








but kudos


----------



## ilikebeer

Can this case fix two 140mm fans at the front WITHOUT removing the optical drive bay? Thanks.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Got my new GT AP-14s today for push/pull configuration for my Corsair H100i. Some new photos







(Will be plugging the fans directly to the fan controller later, just testing them with Corsair Link for now, hence the ribbon cables going up from the pump)

Silverstone 120mm fan filters (still need to think of a neat way to cover the gaps around the fans):



Case with the top-mounted H100i and 2 external fans:



Yellowish-white lighting:





Random crazy colored lighting:


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Got my new GT AP-14s today for push/pull configuration for my Corsair H100i. Some new photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Will be plugging the fans directly to the fan controller later, just testing them with Corsair Link for now, hence the ribbon cables going up from the pump)
> Silverstone 120mm fan filters (still need to think of a neat way to cover the gaps around the fans):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case with the top-mounted H100i and 2 external fans:
> 
> Yellowish-white lighting:
> 
> 
> Random crazy colored lighting:


so... clean


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Got my new GT AP-14s today for push/pull configuration for my Corsair H100i. Some new photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Will be plugging the fans directly to the fan controller later, just testing them with Corsair Link for now, hence the ribbon cables going up from the pump)
> Silverstone 120mm fan filters (still need to think of a neat way to cover the gaps around the fans):


I love your window. Gonna have to pay Performance-PCs to get me a window just like yours!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Can this case fix two 140mm fans at the front WITHOUT removing the optical drive bay? Thanks.


Simply: no.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Simply: no.


^ pretty much.


----------



## ilikebeer

In that case i'll remove it, i think airflow is > importance than optical bay, there's external dvd-rw's anyway.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> In that case i'll remove it, i think airflow is > importance than optical bay, there's external dvd-rw's anyway.


I don't think the ODD will make 40mm of difference.


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> In that case i'll remove it, i think airflow is > importance than optical bay, there's external dvd-rw's anyway.


Get 200 or 230mm fan, theres no way to mount 2x140 on front.


----------



## euf0ria

What brand/model do you guys use as thermal paste? Any you could recommend?
I´m willing to pay a little extra for the performance and want a paste/compound that is non conductive.


----------



## ilikebeer

ok 230mm fan in that case, thanks. For psu my hx750 won't fit, a cx600 should fit fine (it's 140mm long only) but since it's not modular at all i'm wondering if this case has room for all those unused cables.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Case Labs adjustable mounts...


These look perfect for the job, but unable to find any in the UK, dammit.


----------



## redlion

I am set on getting a Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI as I want it to be compatible with a Hackintosh build. Researching on CPU cooling it seems the CPU placement on the board is too near the pci slot and therefore am left with picking a water cooler solution so it fits neatly.

I have looked at the Corsair H60, Antec 620 and the Zalman CNPS20LQ or Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer.

Will these water cooler fit with ease?

It seems with any water cooled solution the pump will make some noise. I am wanting a near silent system setup. What is the best CPU solution for me to use with the prodigy?

No air cooler seems to fit and therefore can't even go down that route.

I am pairing it with a GTX660 TI or GTX650 TI and hope that is also quiet for my editing rig?

Also should I be installing further fans on the front (230? 200?) or top or will this not be necessary as I will be keeping the CPU at stock speeds for the time being?

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HuwSharpe

For those who have a Bitfenix Recon you may find this of use or at least interesting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoebetria*
> Phoebetria lets you take control of your BitFenix Recon fan controller on more operating systems than the official software. It offers all of the same features as the official software, with the exception of remote access, and has been tested on Windows, Linux, and OS X.




Link: Phoebetria


----------



## Synomenon

I can't decide now if I want a Recon or dual blu-ray burners in my Prodigy...



or


----------



## ilikebeer

IMO, for what it's worth, given the case is small you'll probably want your fans on full blast anyway for airflow... so if it were me i'd go for the burner.

Anyone else have the z77e-itx from asrock? Mine just arrived. I'd like a modest 4.5oc on the i5 2500k, so I need an after-market air cooler. Have my eyes on GeminII S524 from coolermaster but there's alot of conflicting information out on the web about what fits this board, and some issue with the mobo standoffs being too low in this case.

Anyone recommend an air cooler that'll be 100% compatible and allow that kind of overclock? I've gone through so many fans on my previous build I want to get this right the first time lol. I have a silver arrow here but I have my doubts... it'll block the pci-e slot.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Anyone else have the z77e-itx from asrock? Mine just arrived. I'd like a modest 4.5oc on the i5 2500k, so I need an after-market air cooler. Have my eyes on GeminII S524 from coolermaster but there's alot of conflicting information out on the web about what fits this board, and some issue with the mobo standoffs being too low in this case.
> Anyone recommend an air cooler that'll be 100% compatible and allow that kind of overclock? I've gone through so many fans on my previous build I want to get this right the first time lol. I have a silver arrow here but I have my doubts... it'll block the pci-e slot.


You will find many air coolers recommended here: [Official] ASRock Z77E ITX Owners Club


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> IMO, for what it's worth, given the case is small you'll probably want your fans on full blast anyway for airflow... so if it were me i'd go for the burner.
> Anyone else have the z77e-itx from asrock? Mine just arrived. I'd like a modest 4.5oc on the i5 2500k, so I need an after-market air cooler. Have my eyes on GeminII S524 from coolermaster but there's alot of conflicting information out on the web about what fits this board, and some issue with the mobo standoffs being too low in this case.
> Anyone recommend an air cooler that'll be 100% compatible and allow that kind of overclock? I've gone through so many fans on my previous build I want to get this right the first time lol. I have a silver arrow here but I have my doubts... it'll block the pci-e slot.


Thanks. Now I just need to decide whether I want slot-loading drives (looks cleaner) or tray-loading drives (I get to keep using smaller, 3" CDs and DVDs and other non-standard shapes and sizes of discs).


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> What brand/model do you guys use as thermal paste? Any you could recommend?
> I´m willing to pay a little extra for the performance and want a paste/compound that is non conductive.


MX4 or Shin etsu


----------



## ElevenEleven

I use MX-4 and love it. Have used it for my old graphics cards and all of my processors. After my latest successful seating, my H100i has great temperatures (using MX-4 as well).


----------



## phillyd

I have a tube of Arctic Silver 5 but Shin Etsu and MX-4 tend to bench better.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I have a tube of Arctic Silver 5 but Shin Etsu and MX-4 tend to bench better.










and non-conductive!


----------



## adamski07

BitFenix Facebook posted this.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151343548696388&set=a.469895691387.247359.349216296387&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*


Finally! But this is not usable on both sides as suggested by Xbourne. Sorry Bitfenix, I want to look at my components not just cut off the air supply to my GPU!


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Finally! But this is not usable on both sides as suggested by Xbourne. Sorry Bitfenix, I want to look at my components not just cut off the air supply to my GPU!


+1

Same for me!


----------



## WALSRU

^ Good on them for bringing it out. A small company offering swappable faces and panels is really cool.

On the other hand, shame they didn't listen to our input on not centering the window.

Oh well, as much as I was excited about the Prodigy and these panels it's on to another case for my main rig. Still unsure if I want to sell this thing or eventually use it as a backup. Seems too big for an HTPC.


----------



## phillyd

Finally! ADD ME!


----------



## WALSRU

I can see you used your connections for personal gain!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I can see you used your connections for personal gain!


more like sacrifice! It was only partially sponsored.

oh yeah my build log
http://www.overclock.net/t/1332290


----------



## ElevenEleven

Looking good! ^









---
Where is dat meshed front panel! "We want mesh! We want mesh!"









(Maybe this will expedite its release...)


----------



## Nyrki

Hello all,

My Bitfenix Case










The next changes are Corsair H80i instead of Noctua and 2x Bitfenix Spectro 120mm for the Corsair and a 200mm Spectro Pro for behind and silverstone SST-FP88B with a Sony OptiArc BD-5850H which arrives in the we at home


----------



## WALSRU

^Welcome to OCN! None of us have any idea what you're talking about.









Try updating your rig in your signature or uploading some pics?

Edit: I see you took my advice. I like your build. Funny that not until recently was anyone doing a GPU and keeping the hard drive racks. Looks like a good fit!


----------



## BuToNz

Nice build


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Finally! ADD ME!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


obviously from PPCs LOL

in other related news









http://www.overclock.net/t/1332656/bitfenix-prodigy


----------



## MrMacheesmo

I was looking for a online source in the United States for the white Recon Fan Controller ever since it was released and never could find one. The only source from the Bitfenix website was one in Canada selling for 50 somthing plus 15 dollars shipping so i didnt want to pay almost 70 bucks for this. I emailed support and one of there great support guys replied with this link but he warned me they only purchased 9 on these, and to order soon. It had a strange description so it wouldnt pull up when i searched "white recon fan controller" or any other combo...I just wanted to post in case anyone was searching and waiting like me.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997085


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMacheesmo*
> 
> I was looking for a online source in the United States for the white Recon Fan Controller ever since it was released and never could find one. The only source from the Bitfenix website was one in Canada selling for 50 somthing plus 15 dollars shipping so i didnt want to pay almost 70 bucks for this. I emailed support and one of there great support guys replied with this link but he warned me they only purchased 9 on these, and to order soon. It had a strange description so it wouldnt pull up when i searched "white recon fan controller" or any other combo...I just wanted to post in case anyone was searching and waiting like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997085


performance pc's also has the recon


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> in other related news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1332656/bitfenix-prodigy


Oh no Dx


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Oh no Dx


in better news



yay fractal.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

OP updated.

Philly, Im disappointed, I was looking forward to your personal spin on this case.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> OP updated.
> 
> Philly, Im disappointed, I was looking forward to your personal spin on this case.


All they do to it is a fancy front panel, a window and the RAD grill up top. I'll definitely be giving that case my own treatment!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> All they do to it is a fancy front panel, a window and the RAD grill up top. I'll definitely be giving that case my own treatment!


nuclear immersion?


----------



## danny.nguyen

Can anyone confirm that P8Z77-I Deluxe fit with this Phanteks PH-TC14CS in the prodigy case without any obstacles or ram clearance?

I have a 16gb ram intel extreme masters (patriot memory).


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danny.nguyen*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that P8Z77-I Deluxe fit with this Phanteks PH-TC14CS in the prodigy case without any obstacles or ram clearance?
> I have a 16gb ram intel extreme masters (patriot memory).


im no expert but im leaning towards the NH-D14 will fit the Asus itx board but with low profile memory. you might have to get a low profile memory kit or possibly upgrade to a CLC solution.

i hope this helps. theres a google image floating of the asus itx with an NH-D14 fitted.

EDIT: whoops! dislexia kicked in and i thought the phanteks model you were referring to was the tower design, not the flat one. in that case, it looks like it will work with your memory, minus the bottom fan mounted, you might be able to clear the top of the heat spreaders.


----------



## the petes

http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1970/phanteks_ph-tc14cs_023.jpg

does that help?


----------



## welshmouse

A new addition to my prodigy.


----------



## danny.nguyen

OMG thank you so much for that pic, that will help, the petes.


----------



## WALSRU

Soooooooo jelly of your 690


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Holy balls welshmouse, got enough power under the hood?


----------



## ilikebeer

Just finished a rig in this case and love it!

Only thing left to do is case fans, I've installed a 140mm fan as exhaust at the rear and a 230mm spectre is arriving tomorrow for the front.

As for the *top* two 120mm fans, can I have them set as intake? I'd like more inflow into the case so that it has positive pressure, especially given that the side of the case is perforated with holes.

Is that a bad idea? Imo, heat does naturally rise upwards but will tend to 'go with the flow'.

Ah, will the COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO fit in this case? Then the build is complete, very happy with it!


----------



## ElevenEleven

It's better for the CPU but worse for the GPU to have the top 2 fans as intake. You should experiment though with your particular set up, but that's what I've confirmed for mine.


----------



## ilikebeer

Thanks, probably same for me since i'm getting the same front intake fan as you. Prefer slightly higher gpu temps than loads of dust though.


----------



## ElevenEleven

My GPU temperature went up 5-7 degrees after putting an H100i as intake at the top. I know it's not the warm air, because my processor barely heats up in games (low to mid 40s most of the time)--pretty great cooler--so the air going through the radiator's barely warmed. Looking at the fluid temperature of H100i, it doesn't go up by much at all. So its' more like the air from the fans blowing down is choking the GPU airflow. I have to run those fans on low now to save the card from going over 70C and throttling, but it's actually fine, since the fans on the radiator are Gentle Typhoons AP-14s, and even at 700-800RPM with push/pull I get great cooling. If I turn them up to 1200RPM+, GPU temperature goes up to 71-72C easily. Otherwise it floats around 67-68C.

The reason it bothers me personally is that when the fans on the GPU have to spin faster to compensate for higher GPU temperature, they get louder, so basically I had to find a balanced RPM for the push/pull intake fans to have the processor stay cool and the GPU to stay under 70C.

I too prefer for my overclocked processor to stay cool, since I don't do as much gaming. Also, this is for closed-loop water-cooling. If you have a physical heatsink, it's not necessarily going to be beneficial to have fans blowing down onto it, disrupting the front-to-back airflow. I got better CPU temperatures when I had no top fans installed at all, back when I used a copper heatsink air cooler.


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Holy balls welshmouse, got enough power under the hood?


if there's one thing my mum taught me its not to do things by halves.

and don't talk to strangers.

mostly the halves thing though.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> My GPU temperature went up 5-7 degrees after putting an H100i as intake at the top. I know it's not the warm air, because my processor barely heats up in games (low to mid 40s most of the time)--pretty great cooler--so the air going through the radiator's barely warmed. Looking at the fluid temperature of H100i, it doesn't go up by much at all. So its' more like the air from the fans blowing down is choking the GPU airflow. I have to run those fans on low now to save the card from going over 70C and throttling, but it's actually fine, since the fans on the radiator are Gentle Typhoons AP-14s, and even at 700-800RPM with push/pull I get great cooling. If I turn them up to 1200RPM+, GPU temperature goes up to 71-72C easily. Otherwise it floats around 67-68C.
> The reason it bothers me personally is that when the fans on the GPU have to spin faster to compensate for higher GPU temperature, they get louder, so basically I had to find a balanced RPM for the push/pull intake fans to have the processor stay cool and the GPU to stay under 70C.
> I too prefer for my overclocked processor to stay cool, since I don't do as much gaming. Also, this is for closed-loop water-cooling. If you have a physical heatsink, it's not necessarily going to be beneficial to have fans blowing down onto it, disrupting the front-to-back airflow. I got better CPU temperatures when I had no top fans installed at all, back when I used a copper heatsink air cooler.


Thanks,

I might buy a big sheet of dust filter material and just apply it to the side of the case with the perforated holes. First i'll try top as exhaust though, my gpu is reference blower design.


----------



## adamski07

Just to keep everyone updated, my MATX mod is finally done.
Check it out here : Project Prodigious


----------



## Derek1387

I am done with water in this case. Too many issues. Shorted out a motherboard, and now the pump is dead.

back to air I go. f anyone is looking for any water stuff.... let me know.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I am done with water in this case. Too many issues. Shorted out a motherboard, and now the pump is dead.
> back to air I go. f anyone is looking for any water stuff.... let me know.


meeee


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I am done with water in this case. Too many issues. Shorted out a motherboard, and now the pump is dead.
> back to air I go. f anyone is looking for any water stuff.... let me know.


I am! What do you have?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I am! What do you have?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1333115/the-im-done-with-water-sale-ek-alphacool-lightning-7970-xspc-monsoon-step-inside/0_100


----------



## adamski07

Just bought my moonsoon fittings. will that res gonna work with my D5 pump? sorry, im noob on watercooling..


----------



## Derek1387

No, its for a MCP350/55/x.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> No, its for a MCP350/55/x.


----------



## adamski07

BitFenix Prodigy at the end!









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wyr296JAcM4&feature=g-u


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Finally! ADD ME!


Love your windows. How much do you think it would be to have PPCs put a window like that on both of my side panels? I want my tho bottom of my windows level with the motherboard and up to just before the bottom of the drive bay. How would a window like that look? I don't actually have my Prodigy yet.

All I want to be able to see is the motherboard and up to the bottom of the 5.25" drive bay.


----------



## WALSRU

I think they were charging something like $70 per panel


----------



## Revained Mortal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I think they were charging something like $70 per panel


It's a little bit higher per panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Window cuts are $89. It is a highly accurate clean cut internal mod, which requires a lot of labor, so you'll be getting the best quality.


----------



## ilikebeer

Wanted to get the spectre 230 PRO for the front but all the vendors have around here is the non-pro version. Still a good fan? From the specs it appears to move less air at similar rpm, noise level.


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Wanted to get the spectre 230 PRO for the front but all the vendors have around here is the non-pro version. Still a good fan? From the specs it appears to move less air at similar rpm, noise level.


From what I gather it pushes almost the same CFM but is quite a bit quieter. I'd opt for that if I were you, I wouldn't call my Spectre Pro quiet by any means.


----------



## ilikebeer

Ah ok, and it was half the price







quiet is the goal on this one.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Wanted to get the spectre 230 PRO for the front but all the vendors have around here is the non-pro version. Still a good fan? From the specs it appears to move less air at similar rpm, noise level.


imho not-PRO is better than PRO.

I have PRO and isnt so silent, i keep at 5V or 7V depends


----------



## Qrchak

I get non PRO version and it's very qiet, on 5V almost can't hear it


----------



## ElevenEleven

I keep my 230mm Spectre Pro at 400RPM to be inaudible, but it doesn't push that much air at that, so I really need that meshed panel (since my fan is mounted behind the solid white front). I start hearing it at 500RPM. My new BitFenix Survivor in white should come next week (to do some play-modding with), and it comes with a couple of 200mm Spectre fans, so I'll check those out.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Looking into buying this case for an emulator box build and was wondering what kinds of top notch coolers will fit in this case?


----------



## ElevenEleven

I've got a Corsair H100i in mine - top-mounted. Depending on what motherboard you go for, you can fit very large air coolers too, like the Phanteks one with 140mm fans, and the large Noctua coolers. For those, go with the ASUS ITX motherboard (or I guess the new EVGA motherboard, but that one's not as good of a value). Otherwise, your best choice is probably ASRock's Z77E-ITX + some water cooler.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I've got a Corsair H100i in mine - top-mounted. Depending on what motherboard you go for, you can fit very large air coolers too, like the Phanteks one with 140mm fans, and the large Noctua coolers. For those, go with the ASUS ITX motherboard (or I guess the new EVGA motherboard, but that one's not as good of a value). Otherwise, your best choice is probably ASRock's Z77E-ITX + some water cooler.


Yea I was leaning towards the ASRock Z77E-ITX. I usually go water but wanted to see what air options there were as well. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Yea I was leaning towards the ASRock Z77E-ITX. I usually go water but wanted to see what air options there were as well. Thanks for the insight.


You'll struggle to fit any performance air cooler on that motherboard due to the socket placement. Watercooling is pretty much the only way to go.


----------



## ElevenEleven

ASRock and Gigabyte ITX boards have the CPU socket rather close to the PCI-E lane, so you will not be able to fit any 120mm+ heatsinks on it in correct orientations. That said, there are smaller heatsinks you can fit, such as Noctua's 92mm dual-fan heatsink, or some can go sideways, like Zalman's CNPS 9900MAX. I used the Zalman cooler for a while, and it was good for my non-overclocked profile. Would even have been fine for some mild overclocking. You can have a look through my rig profile photos for how it was oriented. The fan on that cooler is inside the actual cooler blowing air at the fins toward the window. It was remarkably quiet at 900RPM (could practically not hear it, while the case was right next to me). Happy with my Corsair H100i now, though it's definitely not as quiet as a good air cooler (the pump mechanism still makes a bit of noise). Air cooling also gave better GPU temperatures vs having a dual-slot radiator at the top.


----------



## Qrchak

I think that something like that could be done on Asrock Z77E-ITX:



Mine is already put on water, so I can't try this. In this Scythe Mugen I remove original bolts from socket 775 mounts and exchange it witch 4 M4 screw.


----------



## ElevenEleven

It's not possible to place a 120mm fan that way with discrete GPU. The motherboard does not have the layout you are showing at all.


----------



## Qrchak

Fan can be moved to the right, mounted with zip ties for instance.


----------



## ElevenEleven

It would have to be shifted over significantly, but perhaps if you made custom mounting for it.


----------



## deez86

Hey guys, I'm in the process of building a Prodigy rig. I plan on overclocking the CPU a little and will be using the machine for gaming, video/photo editing, some music production, and it will be hooked up to my tv as a HTPC. For gaming I'm not obsessed about being able to run the newest games at the highest settings, just as long as it will run new games and they don't look like total crap.

PCPartPicker part list

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($169.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H60 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($59.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard ($182.58 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1333 Memory ($54.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 830 Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($106.98 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($69.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850 2GB Video Card ($189.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case:* BitFenix Prodigy (Black) Mini ITX Tower Case ($79.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Enermax 650W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V Power Supply ($64.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $979.49

I've already bought the RAM(on sale for $50), the case, the PSU, the SSD, as well as buying a 200mm intake fan for the front and a COUGAR CF-V12HP to be hooked up to the top of case. I plan on using an external optical drive so I can have 2 fans on the top of the case. Will probably buy the rest of the components in the next day or two. Let me know what you think. Will the cooling be adequate? Are there any problems with the CPU Cooler and the motherboard? I've done a lot of research and everything seems compatible, just want to double check before I drop the money on the motherboard, CPU, and CPU Cooler.

Thanks


----------



## Muslim

*From Thailand*


----------



## SniperTeamTango

New third party software for the Recons that supports fan curves.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/phoebetria/files/


----------



## thetrystero

Hi, I'm thinking of making a build with the black prodigy+asrock z77e itx. Can you guys please recommend a good quiet cooler that'll fit? I was very attracted to the silver arrow (extreme or non extreme either is fine) due to its low noise and superb cooling, but I have a nagging feeling it'll not fit with the evga gtx 650 and 2x8 snipers that I've just ordered. Is that right or are there mods that I can do to squeeze it in there?


----------



## thetrystero

P. S. As far as possible in trying to save some money by not buying the Asus I deluxe


----------



## thetrystero

P. P. S. Sorry forgot to mention that I'm looking to oc to about 4.5 in the 3570k for now maybe higher later. I've looked at water cooling and decided that's not really for me yet. The h60 is almost in the right price range, but apparently isn't so good noise wise.


----------



## welshmouse

You will have a lot of trouble getting an air cooler to fit the asrock. I have that same mobo and eventually went with the h100 as it was the only way I could get a decent overclock.

if you look at the socket placement, you'll see that the mounting holes are pretty much right up against the PCIe slot. So for something to fit it needs to have virtually no overhang in that direction.
about the only way of getting a tower cooler to fit is to install it sideways with a single fan. No way you'll hit 4.5 on a 3570k with that setup without some seriously high temps.
you could go with a smaller cooler with a 92mm fan instead of 120, but you'll encounter the same heat issues.

I would either plop the extra cash on a decent AIO, or settle with a lower OC.

EDIT: for reference, my h100 with a pair of SP120's keeps my 3570k (4.5ghz) at 72c max package temp. I think with a single fan tower cooler working against the airflow of your case, you'll be at 80c or higher.


----------



## Qrchak

Thetrystero I think that good air cooling is better than crappy water cooling (like this corsairs etc.). If you want descent air cooling you must think about other motherboard like ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE or EVGA Z77 Mini-ITX.


----------



## thetrystero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> You will have a lot of trouble getting an air cooler to fit the asrock. I have that same mobo and eventually went with the h100 as it was the only way I could get a decent overclock.
> if you look at the socket placement, you'll see that the mounting holes are pretty much right up against the PCIe slot. So for something to fit it needs to have virtually no overhang in that direction.
> about the only way of getting a tower cooler to fit is to install it sideways with a single fan. No way you'll hit 4.5 on a 3570k with that setup without some seriously high temps.
> you could go with a smaller cooler with a 92mm fan instead of 120, but you'll encounter the same heat issues.
> I would either plop the extra cash on a decent AIO, or settle with a lower OC.
> EDIT: for reference, my h100 with a pair of SP120's keeps my 3570k (4.5ghz) at 72c max package temp. I think with a single fan tower cooler working against the airflow of your case, you'll be at 80c or higher.


frostytech posted some pretty nice noise/performance figures for the new dark knight ii hawk ed. with just the one stock fan. just eyeballing it, it looks like it might fit, if i face the fan away from the pci slot. looks decent?

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2693&page=5


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Thetrystero I think that good air cooling is better than crappy water cooling (like this corsairs etc.). If you want descent air cooling you must think about other motherboard like ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE or EVGA Z77 Mini-ITX.


Well you're welcome to your opinion



(temperatures reflect difference vs ambient)


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Well you're welcome to your opinion
> 
> (temperatures reflect difference vs ambient)


just get a rasa raystorm 240 kit lololol. I get 24c idles and 50c full loads.









from Jab-tech.com is the cheapest price


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> just get a rasa raystorm 240 kit lololol. I get 24c idles and 50c full loads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Jab-tech.com is the cheapest price


Not all of us have 300 bucks to throw at CPU cooling.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Corsair's H80i is on a $75 sale on NewEgg at the moment with a promo code. It's a good closed-loop cooler that will have many placing options (rear exhaust, front intake, top mounted).


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> just get a rasa raystorm 240 kit lololol. I get 24c idles and 50c full loads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Jab-tech.com is the cheapest price


I get 54C full load at 4.4ghz and quietest fan settings (options: low, med, high). I'm pretty happy with it for now.


----------



## charleybwoy

Just some little update, tell me what you think so far!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1327250/build-log-clementine-a-tasty-bitfenix-prodigy/0_100


----------



## NiKa

What about GPU Cooling...???

Any ideas on how to decrease GPU temps without making it sound like an airplane when it lifts off??

(i got an Asus Direct CUII 7870 and when the fan goes at 30% speed its gets reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaly noisy.. i played with Precision X but still it is v loud)...


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKa*
> 
> What about GPU Cooling...???
> Any ideas on how to decrease GPU temps without making it sound like an airplane when it lifts off??
> (i got an Asus Direct CUII 7870 and when the fan goes at 30% speed its gets reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaly noisy.. i played with Precision X but still it is v loud)...


1. Try using Lucid Virtu. You don't have to use Hyperformance and Virtual Sync if you don't want to, but the basic functionality of it running in the background helps reduce discrete GPU load and temperatures noticeably.
2. Try reducing voltage, or if you're overclocking, reduce it to the minimum stable amount. Often stock voltage is too much for what you need for stability. Voltage + clocks raise temperature, so it's not just down to voltage, but it helps to lower it.
3. Custom fan profile


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKa*
> 
> What about GPU Cooling...???
> Any ideas on how to decrease GPU temps without making it sound like an airplane when it lifts off??
> (i got an Asus Direct CUII 7870 and when the fan goes at 30% speed its gets reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaly noisy.. i played with Precision X but still it is v loud)...


Precision X and an AMD GPU???


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muslim*


You should really put the backplate on the motherboard. It's actually pretty important. It properly grounds the moutherboard via the finger-contacts of the backplate.


----------



## thetrystero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I get 54C full load at 4.4ghz and quietest fan settings (options: low, med, high). I'm pretty happy with it for now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Not all of us have 300 bucks to throw at CPU cooling.


how did you guys fit the dual bay res in there? i thought the prodigy will only support single bay res. pics?


----------



## thetrystero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Corsair's H80i is on a $75 sale on NewEgg at the moment with a promo code. It's a good closed-loop cooler that will have many placing options (rear exhaust, front intake, top mounted).


will it fit the asrock z77e itx? i've heard the thermaltake water block doesn't fit.


----------



## ElevenEleven

It fits fine - I'm using the H100i version.


----------



## Nyrki

A little update, i receive my Corsair H80i and 2x Bitfenix Spectro 120mm Pro and the 200mm Pro


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> how did you guys fit the dual bay res in there? i thought the prodigy will only support single bay res. pics?


I didn't.


----------



## welshmouse

the xigmatec would probably just fit, but airflow would be restricted greatly equaling much higher temps than in review samples.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Not all of us have 300 bucks to throw at CPU cooling.


its only 150


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> its only 150


Last Rasa Kit I looked at was over 200, + shipping and tax.


----------



## thetrystero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> its only 150


regardless, care to explain how you finessed a dual bay res in the prodigy? or are you posting in the wrong thread?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

move the res back a bit, cut a hole, mod the front panel, mod the res.

Theres lots of ways to do it.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> regardless, care to explain how you finessed a dual bay res in the prodigy? or are you posting in the wrong thread?


remove the lower HDD cage and velcrow that sucker to the bottom


----------



## thetrystero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> remove the lower HDD cage and velcrow that sucker to the bottom


does that mean room for zero hdds? or can you leave the upper cage in there as well?


----------



## ElevenEleven

You don't need hard drive cages to mount hard drives and SSDs - especially if you use the small factor ones.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> does that mean room for zero hdds? or can you leave the upper cage in there as well?


remove everything except for the motherboard mount. (EDIT: i meant that you wont be needing the various storage cages and what not) you wont need it if youre going to be utilizing a 240 rad. if you use SSD's or 2.5 inch HDDs, youre better off considering the amount of space you will save. if i were going to do a custom water loop, i would use the side panel drive mount or the mounting options on the side/front of the motherboard mount/tray or whatever you want to call it. there are photos buried in this thread that details what im talking about.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> regardless, care to explain how you finessed a dual bay res in the prodigy? or are you posting in the wrong thread?


Aren't you guys sick of seeing it?

Card board on the sides of the Res to keep it from moving, and some foam or card board under the res to raise it level.


----------



## Derek1387

Just switched to an Asus P8z77-i board. Anyone know if the Phanteks cooler will fit with two 120mm fans up top? Or should I just forego those with that cooler


----------



## thetrystero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Aren't you guys sick of seeing it?
> Card board on the sides of the Res to keep it from moving, and some foam or card board under the res to raise it level.


Great thanks!I wonder where I'll put my two hdds though.


----------



## bobbavet

Gday Guys

Got some photo updates in my worklog.









The "Silent but Deadly" Bitfenix Prodigy


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbavet*
> 
> Gday Guys
> Got some photo updates in my worklog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Silent but Deadly" Bitfenix Prodigy












Turbo

Love it


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbavet*


Is that a car bonnet air intake?


----------



## thetrystero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> You don't need hard drive cages to mount hard drives and SSDs - especially if you use the small factor ones.


Where do you put them? I know the ssds can go in the side panel but I have 3 3.5in hdds. How do I mount these and still have them silenced without the drive bays?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> You don't need hard drive cages to mount hard drives and SSDs - especially if you use the small factor ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you put them? I know the ssds can go in the side panel but I have 3 3.5in hdds. How do I mount these and still have them silenced without the drive bays?
Click to expand...

drill or cut something somewhere, and get sound dampeners.


----------



## ElevenEleven

You could use zip ties, you could space them out with some rubber dampeners of some sorts, you could use strong double-sided tape, strong velcro, etc. I'd highly recommend going with small-sized drives for this case, however, if you're going to be cramming a lot of things into it, including custom water-cooling. I've got 2 SSDs and one mechanical drive (2.5"), and they are so tiny, they can fit in lots of places. None are mounted conventionally: one is mounted with velcro strips, one is resting on the floor with rubber dampeners attached, and one is partially held by the cables that power it.


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> You should really put the backplate on the motherboard. It's actually pretty important. It properly grounds the moutherboard via the finger-contacts of the backplate.


Really? my zotac didnt come with one, though it was not a big deal since i will upgrade my mobo rather soon. I mght try to contact them and see


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> Really? my zotac didnt come with one, though it was not a big deal since i will upgrade my mobo rather soon. I mght try to contact them and see


Are you sure?

Manufacturer's link


Spoiler: Photo of motherboard accessories







Maybe you missed it in the box among other things?


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbavet*
> 
> Gday Guys
> Got some photo updates in my worklog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Silent but Deadly" Bitfenix Prodigy


I'm not crazy about the paint color, but I love the scoops!


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Are you sure?
> Manufacturer's link
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photo of motherboard accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you missed it in the box among other things?


Yes pretty sure!







i did check carefully, dont worries lol.. I have everything else in the box, but not the shield.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Latest internal cover cut:


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Latest internal cover cut:


hmm very interesting! i likee


----------



## Airborn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Latest internal cover cut:


Nice


----------



## N10248

Will this white mesh front panel be be available outside of Japan?...

http://news.mynavi.jp/photo/news/2012/12/03/182/images/002l.jpg

It's part of a special Japan only edition with a big 230mm stock fan...

http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2012/12/03/182/


----------



## ElevenEleven

It would be great, but I don't think so. At least it wasn't mentioned among the new panels on the BitFenix site. And who knows when even those will be up for purchase, as it's already December, and there's been no sight of them. I can only hope I will be able to take apart a black meshed panel to spray paint it white properly.


----------



## GrimNights

Oh I can see what he was talking about the white looking gray with the mesh white panel.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Just switched to an Asus P8z77-i board. Anyone know if the Phanteks cooler will fit with two 120mm fans up top? Or should I just forego those with that cooler


Anyone know if the Phanteks will fit in the Prodigy?


----------



## NiKa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Anyone know if the Phanteks will fit in the Prodigy?


A fellow in here posted a build with a Phanteks cooler... (cant remember his name though)...

He was very thorough with his presentation (had many pictures) - he didnt use top fans though - but you can check for yourself - from the pictures- if the distance between the Phanteks cooler and the top is sufficient


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Anyone know if the Phanteks will fit in the Prodigy?


Look at page 69


----------



## Derek1387

Sweet. Thanks!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> Great thanks!I wonder where I'll put my two hdds though.


I put it behind the reservoir with the pcb facing up.


----------



## digitalm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> For those who have a Bitfenix Recon you may find this of use or at least interesting.
> Link: Phoebetria


Thanks for the shout-out HuwSharpe


----------



## ja9219

I obtained my bitfenix prodigy a while back and I'm going to be water cooling it, however being a water cooling I have no idea where to mount my pump without drilling holes(trying to avoid but not totally opposed to it) however here is my pump

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=4510

any suggestions?

I will post pics once the build is complete.

thanks


----------



## phillyd

With my other cases, on the left is the prodigy, then Source 210, then Phantom 410, then Switch 810


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my other cases, on the right is the prodigy, then Source 210, then Phantom 410, then Switch 810


i wonder if its just my monitor or that case looks kinda salmon pink


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my other cases, on the right is the prodigy, then Source 210, then Phantom 410, then Switch 810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder if its just my monitor or that case looks kinda salmon pink
Click to expand...

ypur monitor is fine, its the lighting or the camera, the case is a rich, deep red.


----------



## Muslim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> You should really put the backplate on the motherboard. It's actually pretty important. It properly grounds the moutherboard via the finger-contacts of the backplate.


Thank


----------



## sockpirate

Does anyone know where to buy the white recon fan controller?


----------



## Babis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy the white recon fan controller?


Here is one


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalm3*
> 
> Thanks for the shout-out HuwSharpe


I didn't even noticed you participate on this forum =)

Keep us posted on any developments.


----------



## MightyMission

Ive got the 230 spectre and its pretty quiet at 7v even when baffled by a 180 rad..


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babis*
> 
> Here is one


Anywhere in the USA? LOL when i tried clicking the add to shopping cart i keep getting a page error.


----------



## bloodyredd

Guys I plan to build an ITX gaming rig and this is my build using pcpartpicker:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/qS0P

I want to hear suggestions and I would make it a quiet build. I was thinking of using 2 Corsair SP120 High Performance Edition and tone them down to 7v for it is the lowest setting possible. Thoughts?


----------



## Qrchak

I think you might have problem to put Noctua NH-L12 on that motherboard.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Finally rebuilding, but after tidying up cables and such i find i have a big space and nothing to put there. Looks odd, any suggestions?



Note: internal drives are in with PSU and have have various acrylic sheets to fit covering PSU cage.


----------



## bloodyredd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> I think you might have problem to put Noctua NH-L12 on that motherboard.


Well, any suggestions? I'm really limited on cpu coolers since only a few known brands are only being sold by local retailers here in our country.

@HuwSharpe

What fan are you using?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy the white recon fan controller?


It's available on NewEgg for $43. us.NCIX.com also sells it, and probably some others.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodyredd*
> 
> Well, any suggestions? I'm really limited on cpu coolers since only a few known brands are only being sold by local retailers here in our country.
> @HuwSharpe
> What fan are you using?


Because of the version of the i5 you are going to be using, you will not need a very powerful cooler, even if you overclock the turbo boost by 400MHz for each value (which you an always do for non-K chips). Do you have Zalman coolers where you live? I had a very good experience with Zalman's CNPS9900MAX (in blue or red) with my i7 3770 at stock. It's very quiet up to 1000RPM and cools fine for stock values. That's faster than your i5, so your overclocked i5 would do well too. Photos here:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4478110

I've swapped to a closed-loop cooler, as I run at 4.3GHz now and wanted to stay under 50C for that, but most of the photos in that profile are from my old set up with the Zalman cooler. It directed air toward the window and also radially out through the fins. Also front-to-back airflow with a large front intake fan and a 140mm exhaust fan.

Otherwise you could also try Noctua's 92mm fan coolers (there's a dual 92mm fan cooler, and a new small-sized cooler out -- sorry, can't recall model numbers at the moment). Those of us with ASRock and Gigabyte ITX motherboards are pretty limited in our options (though I wouldn't change my motherboard for anything! It's great).


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Finally rebuilding, but after tidying up cables and such i find i have a big space and nothing to put there. Looks odd, any suggestions?
> 
> Note: internal drives are in with PSU and have have various acrylic sheets to fit covering PSU cage.


I have 3 drives : 2 SSDs and a 2.5" HDD. I kinda like how they look, so I attached my Crucial m4 to the front of the PSU enclosure (with velcro strips), my HDD is on the "floor" between the PSU and the front intake fan (with rubber dampeners attached under it - actually the little black rubber things from Phanteks fans), and my second SSD is along the left panel, under the GPU. Doesn't look empty anymore, and I like being able to see all of my compoments arranged neatly.

Because my window is on the right-side panel, I have my 24-pin motherboard cables going through the left side hole from the PSU, leaving the front of the PSU enclosure bare for drive-mounting.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodyredd*
> 
> @HuwSharpe
> What fan are you using?


Phanteks PH-F140TS at the rear and Corsair SP120's at the top. Undecided which fans to use on the CPU cooler, or if any at all.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Finally rebuilding, but after tidying up cables and such i find i have a big space and nothing to put there. Looks odd, any suggestions?
> 
> Note: internal drives are in with PSU and have have various acrylic sheets to fit covering PSU cage.


What CPU cooler is that and is that installed on the ASRock Z77E-ITX and what's the performance like on it? I've been looking for a CPU cooler that would fit that board but still allow for a PCI-E video card.


----------



## Qrchak

Looks like Noctua NH-U9B and it's on Asrock Z77E-ITX. Smaller CPU coolres with 92mm fan should fit on it.


----------



## welshmouse

yup, that's the noctua. I very nearly went with that cooler before I decided to just get the H100.

Huw, I would still put in the bottom HDD cage TBH, just so it doesn't look so barren. You could then potentially put a 3.5inch fan controller in one slot, then you have a spare for another HDD in the future.


----------



## bloodyredd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Phanteks PH-F140TS at the rear and Corsair SP120's at the top. Undecided which fans to use on the CPU cooler, or if any at all.


That's very nice, are your SP fans a quiet editio or high performance? Are those intake or exhaust fans? I was thinking og putting a fanless heatsink and use the top and front fans as intake then the rear as exhaust. I also wanted it tom be quiet as possible and thought of buying corsair sp120 fans high performance and set it to 7v for positive pressure. Thoughts?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Corsair fans are pretty loud even at 7V. I have 2 performance edition fans from my new H100i, and both fans are in storage now. I'd go with something else if you want quiet. The fans on that photo are set up as exhaust for the top and intake for the 140mm Phanteks fan.


----------



## bloodyredd

So you have the rear and front fans as intake and the top as exhaust? Am I right?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> What CPU cooler is that and is that installed on the ASRock Z77E-ITX and what's the performance like on it? I've been looking for a CPU cooler that would fit that board but still allow for a PCI-E video card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Looks like Noctua NH-U9B and it's on Asrock Z77E-ITX. Smaller CPU coolres with 92mm fan should fit on it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> yup, that's the noctua. I very nearly went with that cooler before I decided to just get the H100.
> Huw, I would still put in the bottom HDD cage TBH, just so it doesn't look so barren. You could then potentially put a 3.5inch fan controller in one slot, then you have a spare for another HDD in the future.


Yes it is the Noctua NH-U9B SE2 and i do normally have the fans on it, just haven't in that particular photo, though i do now plan on running it fan less and see how it copes, i suspect fine due to the proximity of the surrounding fans.

Thanks for the advice for reinstalling the drive bays, however i have a Bitfenix Recon in the 5.25" bay so have no use for another controller, besides it would be of little use inside the case and inaccessible. I shall never have a requirement for another internal drive either, running a number of NAS drives. So, still open to good suggestions =)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodyredd*
> 
> That's very nice, are your SP fans a quiet editio or high performance? Are those intake or exhaust fans? I was thinking og putting a fanless heatsink and use the top and front fans as intake then the rear as exhaust. I also wanted it tom be quiet as possible and thought of buying corsair sp120 fans high performance and set it to 7v for positive pressure. Thoughts?


You know i debated between the fans for some time and now not even sure which i opted for, but i can tell you then are turned right down on my Recon controller and require an additional 7v reducing cable to be what i would call silent. I may change them yet. They are currently working as exhaust fans with the rear as an intake, i know this is quite backwards to the norm, but seems to work fine for me but the main reason is because it was water cooled with a 240 Rad at the top, so everything still set up for that.


----------



## Synomenon

I want that white mesh front! Any Japanese members here that can get these white mesh front panels?


----------



## bloodyredd

@HuwSharpe

What would you think if I used the top and front as intake and the rear as exhaust? Is it any good? I plan to go for a fanless cpu heatsink since air would be coming from the top and front.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodyredd*
> 
> @HuwSharpe
> What would you think if I used the top and front as intake and the rear as exhaust? Is it any good? I plan to go for a fanless cpu heatsink since air would be coming from the top and front.


I think this would be fine as a general rule, however it all depends on what else you have in there and if you plan to overclock etc. Out of curiosity i may turn things around myself to compare temperatures, though will be a week or so yet as my home is been renovated and my man cave is in pieces. PM me if you wish to discuss things further regarding this.


----------



## thetrystero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodyredd*
> 
> @HuwSharpe
> What would you think if I used the top and front as intake and the rear as exhaust? Is it any good? I plan to go for a fanless cpu heatsink since air would be coming from the top and front.


hot air rises cold air sinks, so wouldn't it be more efficient to intake from bottom and exhaust through the top?


----------



## WALSRU

Convection happens so slowly it is easily overtaken by even the weakest fan. It's really only a factor in passively cooled cases.


----------



## longroadtrip

It's here!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> It's here!


that just sounds scary lol


----------



## WALSRU

OH MY. . . it's quite pretty.

Maybe once Haswell comes around EVGA will make another boss ITX and I'll get in on that sexiness.


----------



## KaiotEch

Nice, I've been waiting for a long time, but I saw this test and I think it is poor







ASUS P8Z77-I is better and cheaper.


----------



## longroadtrip

They didn't really have anything negative to say in that review...In fact, they gave it a gold rating. The Asus and EVGA boards are aimed at different users. For me, this is an excellent board. I have the Asus, the Asrock (which I actually like better than the Asus,) and now the EVGA. Looks-wise this (the Stinger) is my favorite, we'll see how it performs.


----------



## welshmouse

everyone has been excited for the stinger, but just looking at it, I don't think it will perform that well.

Maybe I'm wrong, but there seems to be a distinct lack of caps/vrms compared to the asus or asrock boards. I imagine OCing performance will suffer.


----------



## longroadtrip

Actually, they moved some components to the backside of the mobo.



One thing I don't like, the memory sockets seem a little close...


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


>.< not good. I hate the placement of SATA ports too.


----------



## longroadtrip

I like the placement of the SATA ports...going to make hiding them between the RAM and GPU really easy...

I don't like the location of the USB 3 port...


----------



## welshmouse

now that you mention it, the entire port layout seems awful for mini itx. cables are going to be all over the place.

those ram slots are definitely too close together. looks like is could damage the ram (and thats some pretty expensive ram..)


----------



## Kokin

The RAM slot placement shouldn't be as bad if you remove the fat heatsinks.

The only good placement for me is the CPU socket, but having those USB and SATA ports where they are seems tricky for people using a big heatsink. Looks-wise, it's
very clean, but seems more budget-oriented.

Let us know how it performs LRT!


----------



## saber101

i dont like it where they placed the 3.0 header,sata, i like them to be on the top of the board so its easy to hide the cables on this case.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> It's here!


I quite like this look, and i know you have been waiting for it for a long time ha ha, all the top end boards that have been released for this form factor from asrock, asus, so far seem to OC very well and very easily, i am sure this will be no different, and it looks cooler.


----------



## Synomenon

Just got my white Prodigy and everything looks fine except for the power and reset buttons. They have brownish marks on them like dirt or grime. What's the safest way to clean this soft-touch material?


----------



## Krymore

Does any one know if the Dark Rock PRO 2 or Phanteks PH-TC14PE CPU cooler will fit in this case.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krymore*
> 
> Does any one know if the Dark Rock PRO 2 or Phanteks PH-TC14PE CPU cooler will fit in this case.


Almost all coolers fit in the case, it's the motherboard that is the restricting factor.


----------



## Scorpion49

So I'm pretty excited, my orange Prodigy just showed up! Now I need to slowly accumulate the rest of the parts I need as I sell off stuff I don't need.


----------



## Synomenon

I have an EVGA 4GB GTX670 SC. The stock cooler is too noisy for me so I'd like to replace it with an Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II. Anyone know if my video card will still fit in this case if I install an Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II on it?


----------



## bAr3nD

On my previous ATI 4850 I used the Twin Turbo II for the same reason. I used it in the Prodigy as a backup when I had to RMA my 7850. Unfortunately, it doesn't fit in the case the way you would like







. As you can see below, I had to do a little ghetto modding. I didn't mind this setup, because it was only for 3 weeks, but I wouldn't recommend it for the long run. Perhaps you can use the Thermalright T-rad2 GTX, it has a lower profile than the Twin Turbo II. But also a bit more expensive, though.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I'm pretty excited, my orange Prodigy just showed up! Now I need to slowly accumulate the rest of the parts I need as I sell off stuff I don't need.


The orange one looks awesome, gonna make an itx haswell build in that. What cooling are you going to use? I notice you've removed the stock fan.


----------



## ilikebeer

Do you think we'll see a good variety of itx boards for haswell? I made a build in this case for someone else but looking at it next to my switch 810, I prefer the small one.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> The orange one looks awesome, gonna make an itx haswell build in that. What cooling are you going to use? I notice you've removed the stock fan.


It going to be fully water cooled, but with a lower clocked 3570k and a single 670 I think I can get away with only a 240 in the roof and a 200mm fan in the front for airflow. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> It going to be fully water cooled, but with a lower clocked 3570k and a single 670 I think I can get away with only a 240 in the roof and a 200mm fan in the front for airflow. Haven't decided yet.


Sounds good, I'm not sure if a single 240 can cool the gpu as well though.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Sounds good, I'm not sure if a single 240 can cool the gpu as well though.


It can, what you're getting at is that you won't get 5*C delta with a single 240 which is absolutely true. It will run cooler than on air and be quiet which is the most important part to me. My 3570k right now is running at 58*C max load undervolted (1.008v) at 4.0ghz with a Cooler Master V8. I was shooting for under 1.00v but my chip won't do it.


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bAr3nD*
> 
> On my previous ATI 4850 I used the Twin Turbo II for the same reason. I used it in the Prodigy as a backup when I had to RMA my 7850. Unfortunately, it doesn't fit in the case the way you would like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As you can see below, I had to do a little ghetto modding. I didn't mind this setup, because it was only for 3 weeks, but I wouldn't recommend it for the long run. Perhaps you can use the Thermalright T-rad2 GTX, it has a lower profile than the Twin Turbo II. But also a bit more expensive, though.


Thanks for the info.. I think I'll go with an Accelero Mono Plus then. It should fit in the Prodigy w/o having to modify anything.


----------



## Blindsay

I take it my 3 slot GTX 570 wouldn't fit


----------



## kyismaster

well guys, you officially have 3 new members (( sold 3 prodigies ))

and minus me


----------



## alex3773

...the front Front Panels (solid and mesh, various colors) are available for the Prodigy! Hopefully the sidepanel with the windows will follow soon..

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/BitFenix:.:259.html


----------



## xbournex

Should be available around January time.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Should be available around January time.


Any idea what it will look like?


----------



## alex3773

@ xbournex

It´s christmas time... So please give us a hint, will be the window-sidepanel usable for both sites of the Prodigy???


----------



## WALSRU

You guys need to go back a few pages. The window will be identical in size/position as the mesh on the GPU side panel.


----------



## alex3773

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> You guys need to go back a few pages. The window will be identical in size/position as the mesh on the GPU side panel.


Oh, sorry, I apparently overlooked...








So not useable for both sides... BUT perhaps they do a window for both side panels...


----------



## welshmouse

I would love to see windows for both sides, but more importantly I hope they can be shipped internationally.

I'm debating again whether or not to go water. Problem is, I'm not convinced that a single ex240 would cool a 690 and a 3570k well enough to be worth it. Anyone know if you can fit a 120mm rad+fan in the rear exhaust while there is a rad+fan in the top?


----------



## Qrchak

Welshmouse are you going to use HDD cages? If no you can put Phobya Xtreme 200 on front


----------



## Mattydeath

Anybody have a link to excellent cable management with top mount dual rad. I have a 750 and I am using to 500gb ssd in the side panel bays but its still a whole lot of cable clutter I need some ideas.


----------



## welshmouse

yes I need to keep the bottom HDD cage. Not sure if I can do that with 360mm total rad space though. I think perhaps if I externally mount the top fans it could work. I'm not really sure I can be bothered at this point though. TBH, i just feel like upgrading again, and I've run out of upgrade options...


----------



## seepra

I just ordered a Gainward GTX 580 Phantom. Some review referred to it as "2.5-slot" card. There's some space after the second PCI-E slot in the case, should it fit with the side on or do I have some cutting to do?

It's going to be like this, quite snuggly with the side grille..


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> I just ordered a Gainward GTX 580 Phantom. Some review referred to it as "2.5-slot" card. There's some space after the second PCI-E slot in the case, should it fit with the side on or do I have some cutting to do?
> It's going to be like this, quite snuggly with the side grille..


I've seen a couple of people running the Phantom in this case, it fits fine (If a little snug)


----------



## seepra

Aw yiss, thank you so much, now I'm even more hyped for it.


----------



## BKinn

*ADD ME* ...please.



Not pictured: Sapphire 7950.


----------



## BKinn

Edit: Sorry for multi post.


----------



## digitalm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> I didn't even noticed you participate on this forum =)
> Keep us posted on any developments.


I pop in from time to time but I keep a running thread of our releases in another thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1297127/bitfenix-recon-call-for-beta-testers

We've just released version 1.2 and built a new website:
http://www.phoebetria.com/

Thanks for your support


----------



## barkinos98

OMG SINCE WHEN DOES BITFENIX MAKE THESE:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345020
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345021

I LOVE THE ORANGE ONE I WANT IT SO MUCH


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> OMG SINCE WHEN DOES BITFENIX MAKE THESE:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345020
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345021
> I LOVE THE ORANGE ONE I WANT IT SO MUCH


They are a recent release. NCIX has had them in stock for some time now.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> OMG SINCE WHEN DOES BITFENIX MAKE THESE:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345020
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345021
> I LOVE THE ORANGE ONE I WANT IT SO MUCH


for a while now. lol it wasn't really in the USA yet though. theres alot of china showcasing though.


----------



## townending

Anybody know of any places that sell a pre-modded side panel to have a window for the prodigy?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> OMG SINCE WHEN DOES BITFENIX MAKE THESE:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345020
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345021
> I LOVE THE ORANGE ONE I WANT IT SO MUCH


I got mine 2 days ago! Here is how it sits right now while I save up for the water cooling business:


----------



## GabrielDrake

Hi guys, finally I'm in the Prodigy Club








One question about rear fan, this is my airflow configuration (don't mind cabling, waiting for the H100i, and the missing HD6870 HAWK):


230 front intake
140 rear intake
2x120 top exhaust
2x80 circa side intake (6870 hawk)

Unfortunately under gaming my GPU is reaching 70° +, obviously the reason is that the 2 fan in exhaust struggle to take out both the eat of the inside and the H100.
Should I change the rear to exhaust? Wouldn't that subtract air al least from one 120mm on H100? (I'm trying to maintain positive pressure for less dust)


----------



## longroadtrip

Hawk vents into the case...this is what is making your set up warm...change the 140 to exhaust and get some filters...


----------



## GabrielDrake

front is filtered, side is filtered, rear is filtered, all intakes filtereD, otherwise why bothering for positive pressure and dust...
So the 120mm near the 140mm won't starve for air?


----------



## longroadtrip

not at all...I would try that...if that still doesn't work, I'd look at just keeping the side panel off or going to water...


----------



## GabrielDrake

Unfortunately can't afford custom wc loop right now... anyway, without considering rpm and cfm, just approximately,
230mm + 2x80 hawk intake
140mm + 2x120 h100 exhaust
still positive pressure in there? considering the two 120 are obstructed by the h100 and are set at low rpm, the significative exhaust is the 140mm
right?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Having anything in the top fan slots seems to choke my video card too (ASUS GTX 670 TOP), especially intake. Raised my GPU temperatures by 5C or so. It is especially noticeable at high fan speeds, and I use 4 Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-14s in push/pull configuration as top intake on H100i. I run them at 800RPM, and CPU cooling is still excellent, but low RPM helps GPU temperatures. Turning the fans higher increases GPU temperature. I also did a 230mm fan as front intake and a 140mm fan as rear exhaust. I think having a meshed front would definitely help in this case, to help the front intake fan(s) supply fresh air to the GPU, so I'm impatiently waiting for those.

You may need to forget about positive pressure here and just go with whatever cools your CPU and GPU best at lowest fan noise, and just use compressed air on your components periodically.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> You may need to forget about positive pressure here and just go with whatever cools your CPU and GPU best at lowest fan noise, and just use compressed air on your components periodically.


This...

@Gabriel...you said you have filters on all of the fans, so dust will already be minimized somewhat (you will never get rid of dust 100%)


----------



## GabrielDrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Having anything in the top fan slots seems to choke my video card too (ASUS GTX 670 TOP), especially intake. [...]
> You may need to forget about positive pressure here and just go with whatever cools your CPU and GPU best at lowest fan noise, and just use compressed air on your components periodically.


Well, cpu is fine for now, good noise/temperature ratio
Flipping the 140mm probably will raise a little cpu temperature and will lower gpu temperature, probably... I have to try for sure...

Then, I was trying to find a rheobus that fit with h100 + push or pull only
Are there any rheobus that will fit?
Or I can simply save money and control all fans via software with corsair link (waiting for the H100i) no-trouble way?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> This...
> @Gabriel...you said you have filters on all of the fans, so dust will already be minimized somewhat (you will never get rid of dust 100%)


Yeah, sadly I know


----------



## 3nter

*Update from Thailand*


----------



## barkinos98

thats incredibly clean for such a small factor build.


----------



## audioholic

Glad I just got my Prodigy. That build definitely gives me inspiration!


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3nter*
> 
> *Update from Thailand*


Wow Very Nice


----------



## the petes

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3nter*
> 
> *Update from Thailand*






im so confused with how the water flows through your system!!! man i wish i had the cash to burn on a CPU/VGA loop. i have a design, just no money right now









You *do* have the cleanest "stealthy" WC system in this thread though.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> im so confused with how the water flows through your system!!! man i wish i had the cash to burn on a CPU/VGA loop. i have a design, just no money right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You *do* have the cleanest "stealthy" WC system in this thread though.


easy pump shoots water up through the rad, rad shoots it down, and cpu and gpu drain it back to the res, and repeat, or vice versa.

250 would be the probably the minimum for a water + gpu block loop.

though unless you get used parts, you'd be lucky to trim it down to 200.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> easy pump shoots water up through the rad, rad shoots it down, and cpu and gpu drain it back to the res, and repeat, or vice versa.
> 250 would be the probably the minimum for a water + gpu block loop.
> though unless you get used parts, you'd be lucky to trim it down to 200.


but the fittings on the CPU block are connected? could just be my eyes but it looks connected to me which is what is confusing me the most.


----------



## 3nter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> thats incredibly clean for such a small factor build.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Glad I just got my Prodigy. That build definitely gives me inspiration!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Wow Very Nice


*thx*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> im so confused with how the water flows through your system!!! man i wish i had the cash to burn on a CPU/VGA loop. i have a design, just no money right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You *do* have the cleanest "stealthy" WC system in this thread though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> easy pump shoots water up through the rad, rad shoots it down, and cpu and gpu drain it back to the res, and repeat, or vice versa.
> 250 would be the probably the minimum for a water + gpu block loop.
> though unless you get used parts, you'd be lucky to trim it down to 200.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> but the fittings on the CPU block are connected? could just be my eyes but it looks connected to me which is what is confusing me the most.


*my loop*


----------



## welshmouse

what rad are you using? and what are your temps like with it.

I really want to do another water loop, but with a 690 and such limited rad space I don't think it'll be worth it.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalm3*
> 
> I pop in from time to time but I keep a running thread of our releases in another thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1297127/bitfenix-recon-call-for-beta-testers
> We've just released version 1.2 and built a new website:
> http://www.phoebetria.com/
> Thanks for your support


New site and software are looking clean, good work.


----------



## kittysox

Just ordered a red one for my new build and I'm super excited. I do have a question though and keep in mind that my build is going to be pretty mild and I'm not going to overclock this one. Do you guys prefer the asrock h77 board over the asus board or is it pretty much a wash? I'm seeing lots of people using the asrock and with the price the same I'm wondering if it has some features or a better layout or something that I'm not privy to.


----------



## ElevenEleven

ASRock Z77 is the one many people here use, including myself. I love ASRock boards, personally - very straightforward BIOS, no problems (my 2nd Z77 board by them now).


----------



## WALSRU

They overclock pretty much the same, black is cooler, and for a very long time the ASRock was $50 cheaper.


----------



## kittysox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> ASRock Z77 is the one many people here use, including myself. I love ASRock boards, personally - very straightforward BIOS, no problems (my 2nd Z77 board by them now).


Is it worth the 40$ upgrade over the h77 asrock board? As of right now I have no real plans to overclock but I guess that can always change.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittysox*
> 
> Is it worth the 40$ upgrade over the h77 asrock board? As of right now I have no real plans to overclock but I guess that can always change.


If you don't plan on using that motherboard for anything other than the i3 in the foreseeable future, no, there's no good reason to pay for Z77. The H77 version only supports RAM speeds up to 1600MHz, vs Z77 supporting very 2133MHz and more, but I suppose 1600MHz is just fine for an i3 system anyway.

P.S.: The H77 board does not support Lucid Virtu (and Lucid Virtu MVP), if you care for that at all.


----------



## kittysox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> If you don't plan on using that motherboard for anything other than the i3 in the foreseeable future, no, there's no good reason to pay for Z77. The H77 version only supports RAM speeds up to 1600MHz, vs Z77 supporting very 2133MHz and more, but I suppose 1600MHz is just fine for an i3 system anyway.
> P.S.: The H77 board does not support Lucid Virtu (and Lucid Virtu MVP), if you care for that at all.


Thank you for the help. I may go ahead and get the asrock z77 as its 140$ at microcenter here and just canabalize my i5 2500k from my present computer. My initial plan was just to build something very mild and affordable until haswell arrived and then use the h77 as an htpc or steambox. But it sounds like I would be much better off spending a little bit more on the z77.


----------



## WALSRU

Also z77 supports Intel RST which in my experience is waaaaay better than dataplex ssd caching

Just do it


----------



## mwayne5

2/3 of these cases have come true...I'm holding out on buying a color one until the blue one releases. If it does, I will be replacing my black one with it


----------



## xbournex

but not all prototypes comes true


----------



## Scorpion49

I'm thinking about snagging the MSI Z77IA-E53 board to replace my Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI. For anyone reading this, the Gigabyte Z77 ITX board is just plain awful.

Some highlights:
- My USB 3.0 front header doesn't work
- No support for low voltage RAM, verified by Gigabyte
- No voltage control AT ALL not even undervolting or LLC
- Extremely poor overclocking. My 3570k will happily go to 4.8ghz+ but this board can't even run it at 4.4ghz, it actually locks up in the BIOS which I have never seen before. At 4.2ghz it applies 1.300v+ which is way too much.

Anyways, I had the ASRock Z77E-ITX before and it died in about 6 hour taking the CPU, RAM, and video card with it so I'll not be trying that one again.

Absolutely love this case though, can't wait for a side window!


----------



## ElevenEleven

I personally think orange and red are the best two of that bunch anyway


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> but not all prototypes comes true


Can I buy the prototype then


----------



## kittysox

Really glad the good advice here made me take a second look at my planned parts. A quick trip to micro center and I am now aware that they sale the i5 3570k for 169$ and will take 50$ off select motherboards of which the asrock p77 itx board is included. Was able to get the p77itx board and i5 for 260$ Now i just need my case to show up.


----------



## WALSRU

Nice deal! I feel bad for anyone without a Microcenter nearby.

Now you know you're going to overclock the thing just out of curiosity, that's how it starts . . .


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittysox*
> 
> Really glad the good advice here made me take a second look at my planned parts. A quick trip to micro center and I am now aware that they sale the i5 3570k for 169$ and will take 50$ off select motherboards of which the asrock p77 itx board is included. Was able to get the p77itx board and i5 for 260$ Now i just need my case to show up.


Do you mean Z77? There are no P77 ITX motherboards by ASRock.

And yeah, Microcenter's great. I haven't gotten a processor / motherboard from anywhere else for years. By the way, the i7 2700K is just $200 now, and i7 3770K is $229. Unsure if it's permanent, as the i7 3770K was around $270 or 280 there until recently.


----------



## saber101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'm thinking about snagging the MSI Z77IA-E53 board to replace my Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI. For anyone reading this, the Gigabyte Z77 ITX board is just plain awful.
> Some highlights:
> - My USB 3.0 front header doesn't work
> - No support for low voltage RAM, verified by Gigabyte
> - No voltage control AT ALL not even undervolting or LLC
> - Extremely poor overclocking. My 3570k will happily go to 4.8ghz+ but this board can't even run it at 4.4ghz, it actually locks up in the BIOS which I have never seen before. At 4.2ghz it applies 1.300v+ which is way too much.
> Anyways, I had the ASRock Z77E-ITX before and it died in about 6 hour taking the CPU, RAM, and video card with it so I'll not be trying that one again.
> Absolutely love this case though, can't wait for a side window!


1/4 out for is correct for me
the 3.0 header works its just when you connect a 2.0 deivice it may not work
the voltage doe not concern me as i was able to get my 3470 to 3.8Ghz

and yeah thats the reason im staying away from as rock products they suck imo


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saber101*
> 
> 1/4 out for is correct for me
> the 3.0 header works its just when you connect a 2.0 deivice it may not work
> the voltage doe not concern me as i was able to get my 3470 to 3.8Ghz
> and yeah thats the reason im staying away from as rock products they suck imo


The header detects devices but says they are all corrupted... when I plug it in the back it works fine. I tried two different headers to be sure it wasn't the cable, it don't work. Voltage isn't really a big concern if you're only 2 bins past stock, but you can do that on an H77 board too. I was planning to run 4.6 ghz and attempt undervolting since my CPU has a pretty high stock VID for an Ivy Bridge, I want to keep temps as low as possible since I am building a very quiet machine. Very disappointed with Gigabyte over this thing. Voltage control is a MUST on a Z77 board, and all of their competition in the same price range has it.


----------



## kazuya05

ADD ME


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazuya05*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADD ME


lol you should think about replacing the antenna like me


----------



## cikai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lol you should think about replacing the antenna like me


what brand antenna u use??


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lol you should think about replacing the antenna like me


But rather something like that


----------



## kazuya05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> But rather something like that


z77e ITX motherboard okay with this antenna?
Can you recommend it?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cikai*
> 
> what brand antenna u use??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> But rather something like that


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Y6XZQE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

here

theres also a 2.4ghz model, which is better if A. router is far, or B. you have an old house.

I find it decent enough for me, definitely works better than any usb internet card I ever had. from dual ban to everything.


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazuya05*
> 
> z77e ITX motherboard okay with this antenna?
> Can you recommend it?


This particular not, but i like idea of that magnetic base for them. Plugging two antennas directly to motherbard could be pain in the ass








I use 7 Dbi instead 3Dbi antennas and it works much better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Y6XZQE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> here
> theres also a 2.4ghz model, which is better if A. router is far, or B. you have an old house.
> I find it decent enough for me, definitely works better than any usb internet card I ever had. from dual ban to everything.


But it's almost the same stuff we have with Asrock Z77E-ITX.


----------



## WALSRU

For one thing it's not as flimsy, but if you like the ASRock antenna go for it. You would be alone on that one.


----------



## alex3773

Short question to the Prodigy owners...

I am just in the process of sorting out the hardware for my prodigy... By now I have everthing together execpt the MoBo...
What do you recommend? ASUS P8H77-I or ASRock Z77E-ITX or ASRock Z77E-ITX ???
What I need is a stable Mobo... No overclocking or experiments are planed with the Mobo...

Thanks a lot,

Alex


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> For one thing it's not as flimsy, but if you like the ASRock antenna go for it. You would be alone on that one.


LOL, my original broke, make sure if you buy a board with a wifi card and antenna you tighten the backplate nut or else you'll have a broken cable


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex3773*
> 
> Short question to the Prodigy owners...
> I am just in the process of sorting out the hardware for my prodigy... By now I have everthing together execpt the MoBo...
> What do you recommend? ASUS P8H77-I or ASRock Z77E-ITX or ASRock Z77E-ITX ???
> What I need is a stable Mobo... No overclocking or experiments are planed with the Mobo...
> Thanks a lot,
> Alex


Z77E-ITX is stable as a rock for me.
Most ITX boards are stable, gigabyte, asus, and asrock, and MSI if you really wanna dish out 150+ for a msi board.

But for the most part, they are all stable, its just the variance of options.

My friend got a gigabyte z77N and his board doesn't have an unlocked core multiplier supposedly.

just pick a board thats in your budget and has the functions you need.

if wifi is not important to you then you can save over 30 dollars.

if overclocking is not important to you, then you can save over 60 dollars going H77


----------



## alex3773

@kysismaster
Thanks for advice... Somehow I like the asrock z77... I think I will go for it...


----------



## longroadtrip

Let's not forget the Stinger!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Let's not forget the Stinger!


Can you actually give 1 reason its worth 200 bucks?


----------



## longroadtrip

Several reasons actually, but they are just that, _my_ reasons and not up for your judgement...just because it's not what you want doesn't mean it's not what I want...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Several reasons actually, but they are just that, _my_ reasons and not up for your judgement...just because it's not what you want doesn't mean it's not what I want...


Im actually asking you to. Justify purchasing it other than it was made by EVGA. I cant see a reason.


----------



## longroadtrip

Justify your H61..I can't see a reason for anybody to do that either (get my point?)

Reasons I purchased the Stinger (none of which had anything to do with EVGA as this was my first board from them):
1. Power efficiency...it's 7+1 which will yield excellent overclocks and reviews are beginning to support this now.
2. It has all the features I was looking for in a high end mITX board
3. Double-sided PCB is a better and more efficient design
4. Board layout fits what I am trying to do
5. Overall feature set of the board (SATA, etc)
Finally...for me and my personal taste, it just looks better than anything else out there, especially that god-awful Asus blue


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Justify your H61..I can't see a reason for anybody to do that either (get my point?)
> Reasons I purchased the Stinger (none of which had anything to do with EVGA as this was my first board from them):
> 1. Power efficiency...it's 7+1 which will yield excellent overclocks and reviews are beginning to support this now.
> 2. It has all the features I was looking for in a high end mITX board
> 3. Double-sided PCB is a better and more efficient design
> 4. Board layout fits what I am trying to do
> 5. Overall feature set of the board (SATA, etc)
> Finally...for me and my personal taste, it just looks better than anything else out there, especially that god-awful Asus blue


what about the MSI or Asrock board? they all have those same things and they ARENT 200 bux









EDIT: just like the rest of the EVGA boards. nothing different.....

Pros: Intel LAN
many OC options
Nice hardware

Cons: BIOS needs some fixing.

Other Thoughts: BIOS settings do not save half of the time. I have to go back into BIOS and resave the settings for them to take effect.
Setting Vcore did not change the voltage at all.
setting DIMM voltage did not change the dimm voltage.
XMP profile in my ram did not show up in BIOS.
setting my ram speed did not reult in any change, and all this after "save and exit bios"
loading my bios saved presets did not change anything.
either I got a bad board or EVGA needs to spend more time developing the BIOS.
$200.00 is a lot to pay for all these problems.

Manufacturer Response:

Hi,

Can you send me a mail at [email protected] with more details, the results are are seeing are not expected.

Thanks,
Jacob

source: Newegg.com


----------



## longroadtrip

Haven't had any of those issues with mine. For the record, I have an ASRock Z77E along with an Asus P8Z77-I board too..Personally, I've had horrible experiences with MSI (quit using them a couple years ago) and now Asus (3 boards in 2 years) so I am happy that there are other boards out there.

Why the hostility towards having another board available? Just because it's not what you would want to buy doesn't mean other people are wrong for doing so (it is my money to spend after all, I don't complain about your choice of car, phone, music, monitor, or clothing, etc because we all have different reasons to purchase what we do) I'm actually shocked to see such hostility towards a person because you don't like the motherboard choice they made.


----------



## WALSRU

Jeez guys, we almost all knew the Asus Pz77-I Deluxe wasn't a better overclocker, cost $200, and we weren't attacking anyone for getting it. Let's take it down a notch, that's a good looking board.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

i went with the H61 because it was 50 bucks.


----------



## longroadtrip

Sniper...I am very happy it works for you!









WALSRU is right, let's not nitpick each others' systems because it serves no purpose...especially when we have them housed in beautiful Prodigy cases!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

*Add me please!*



sorry for the crappy image, better pics to come


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Sniper...I am very happy it works for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WALSRU is right, let's not nitpick each others' systems because it serves no purpose...especially when we have them housed in beautiful Prodigy cases!


How are you finding the BIOS in the EVGA board? I was concerned by the newegg comment and $200 price tag, but I'm willing to shell out for it if it performs as expected. My Gigabyte Z77N most definitely did not. As soon as I get back from vacation next week I'm going to return it to Amazon. I also don't want the ASRock because I've had both the H77 ITX and Z77 ITX boards of theirs die on me within one day of use. I really want an all black PCB though, so EVGA is my last bastion of not-sky-blue goodness.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Sniper...I am very happy it works for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WALSRU is right, let's not nitpick each others' systems because it serves no purpose...especially when we have them housed in beautiful Prodigy cases!


I actually wasn't trying to nitpick, I was after legitimate reasons, as I'm looking for a new one XD.

(Ive noticed if you tell someone that you're looking for an upgrade they will state that their hardware is without fault.) I just wanted to know what reasons you had for the extra cost.

Personally my biggest piss offf about it is the BP audio. Why are there 5 analog plugs and a digital? Why not complete the standard 6? =.=" OCD.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> How are you finding the BIOS in the EVGA board? I was concerned by the newegg comment and $200 price tag, but I'm willing to shell out for it if it performs as expected. My Gigabyte Z77N most definitely did not. As soon as I get back from vacation next week I'm going to return it to Amazon. I also don't want the ASRock because I've had both the H77 ITX and Z77 ITX boards of theirs die on me within one day of use. I really want an all black PCB though, so EVGA is my last bastion of not-sky-blue goodness.


To be honest, I really like the ASRock UEFI better. I wouldn't necessarily call the EVGA BIOS a UEFI as it has no mouse support, but it is very easy to navigate and find the settings you are looking for. I read that review on Newegg too, but haven't had any of those issues. Only took a couple minutes to set it up the way I wanted..and was up and running.

@Sniper...I'm not sure why they did that either. I run out to a DAC/Amp so it wasn't an issue for me. Personally, the best value for the dollar with excellent performance is still the ASRock. I still really like that board.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> To be honest, I really like the ASRock UEFI better. I wouldn't necessarily call the EVGA BIOS a UEFI as it has no mouse support, but it is very easy to navigate and find the settings you are looking for. I read that review on Newegg too, but haven't had any of those issues. Only took a couple minutes to set it up the way I wanted..and was up and running.


What is the blue permanent attached USB like thing on the back?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> What is the blue permanent attached USB like thing on the back?


Bluetooth


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> To be honest, I really like the ASRock UEFI better. I wouldn't necessarily call the EVGA BIOS a UEFI as it has no mouse support, but it is very easy to navigate and find the settings you are looking for. I read that review on Newegg too, but haven't had any of those issues. Only took a couple minutes to set it up the way I wanted..and was up and running.
> @Sniper...I'm not sure why they did that either. I run out to a DAC/Amp so it wasn't an issue for me. Personally, the best value for the dollar with excellent performance is still the ASRock. I still really like that board.


Thanks, +rep. I'm going to grab it next week when I get home... gonna need yet ANOTHER windows license


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Bluetooth


I thought so!

See now its more worth it for me, as a BT adapter (something I need in the future) is built in and those cost like 40 bucks here.

How's the onboard audio? What you got cooling your CPU?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Thanks, +rep. I'm going to grab it next week when I get home... gonna need yet ANOTHER windows license


I hope you like it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I thought so!
> See now its more worth it for me, as a BT adapter (something I need in the future) is built in and those cost like 40 bucks here.
> How's the onboard audio? What you got cooling your CPU?


Uses ALC898...same as ASRock Z77E-I. It is actually a pretty decent step up for onboard audio vs 892.

Right now for cooling, using a megahalems....but am prepping for the w/c loop Supreme HF, Alphacool 240 and 140 rads, AQ5 XT, 35x pump with koolance pump top and res...and nickel plated copper tubing.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> *Add me please!*
> 
> sorry for the crappy image, better pics to come


so much cleaner than white prodigies.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> so much cleaner than white prodigies.


Yeah that's been a BIG pissoff for my case. Shows dirt so well.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Yeah that's been a BIG pissoff for my case. Shows dirt so well.


Yang (my white prodigy) will be in my shop when it is done (for CAD, etc.) I'm worried about that too, seems to show every little speck of dust and dirt...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Yang (my white prodigy) will be in my shop when it is done (for CAD, etc.) I'm worried about that too, seems to show every little speck of dust and dirt...


I'm thinking of painting the entire thing hot rod red. then mixing in some white for detailing.


----------



## longroadtrip

That would look pretty much amazing!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> so much cleaner than white prodigies.


Yep, After owning a White Switch 810, White really isn't my color.








plus some "other" reasons. lol


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> See now its more worth it for me, as a BT adapter (something I need in the future) is built in and those cost like 40 bucks here.


<$4

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-Bluetooth-Version-3-0-Adapter-Wireless-Dongle-2Y-/160612800742?pt=US_USB_Bluetooth_Adapters_Dongles&hash=item256544d8e6


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> <$4
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-Bluetooth-Version-3-0-Adapter-Wireless-Dongle-2Y-/160612800742?pt=US_USB_Bluetooth_Adapters_Dongles&hash=item256544d8e6


I'm not fool hardy enough to buy cheap crap off ebay. That aint happening.

Also need ungodly speed from it.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Yeah that's been a BIG pissoff for my case. Shows dirt so well.


also insanely hard to hide black cables.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> also insanely hard to hide black cables.


Not had that problem honestly.


----------



## Synomenon

What's the best / safest way to clean the soft-touch white front panel of the white Prodigy?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> What's the best / safest way to clean the soft-touch white front panel of the white Prodigy?


I just used windex and a microfiber on mine, worked fine.


----------



## Hsien

Just got my shiny black prodigy last sat, together with new parts for my compact (but turned out to be not so compact as the size bordered an mATX lol) gaming rig.

- Asrock Z77e-ITX
- Corsair Vengeance LP 16Gb (8GBx2) DDR3 1600 CL10 w/ jet black heatsink
- Corsair AX650 (my first really expensive PSU..lol)
- Intel Core i5 3470K

the PSU was a really, really, REALLY annoyingly tight fit...got me really miffed..i though i'd break my PSU with the force i had to use in order to cram it in...will follow the vid posted here when i open it again and fix the cable routing.

another thing that got me annoyed was how messy everything turned after the basic setup was done since i've come to love a clean look. was eyeing a silverstone ft03 + asus rog maximus v gene build for a long time now after seeing hackjoe's liquid cooled FT03 but somehow got pulled by the prodigy.

i have an incoming Gainward GTX670 phantom (replacement for my RMA'd GTX570 Phantom which was according to the shop was phased out) and thinking if it would fit.

Planning on liquid cooling it by early next year once the ek gpu full cover block becomes available.

any suggestions on thin high performance rads that works well with quiet fans?

3nter's build got me really inspired, love the clean sleek look, if i'd known that gigabyte would give the perfect clean layout for the prodigy i would've gone with that instead.

will see what i can do with what i have for the while. planning on using black or red sleeved cable extensions from NZXT.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Case Labs adjustable mounts...


2 questions, are these drive mounts sold in pairs or the price is per each? I need 3 pairs for another case, because I"m removing the drive bay box entirely (it's in the way of something), and 6 x $7 + shipping is too much for something like this.

In general, should there be other options that cost less? Still looking.


----------



## longroadtrip

Sold in pairs. 1 left and 1 right side


----------



## Tonza

Does my 7970 with Accelero Extreme fit on this case? Was thinking to sell my 650D/P67 Extreme 4 and get this and Asrock Z77-E ITX.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Sold in pairs. 1 left and 1 right side


I can't believe I'm unable to find anything like this in the UK. Rep to anyone who can =)


----------



## GabrielDrake

Guys I currently have this airflow setup
2x Spectre Pro -on H100i
1x Spectre Pro 140 - Rear
1x Spectre Pro 230 - Front



But I'm getting high gpu temprature 80°+ under load, and overall warm system temperature in idle
My opinion is that top exhaust is obstructed by the h100 and the top filtered mesh, heat won't exhaust properly
Should I change and try this setup?



Or simply reverte the 140mm from intake to exhaust? I'd like to mantain positive air pressure for less dust
PS: all intakes are filtered


----------



## WALSRU

I'm running #2 and temps are pretty good all around. You can also try flipping the front fan to exhaust for negative pressure (will intake through GPU vent) but honestly these white cases can move almost no air through the front panel.


----------



## crash01

Guys, i have just installed Recon on Prodigy and im trying to use Spectre PRO..but is like ON / OFF, i cannot regulate at all..anyone here is using same config?

If I set 55%, 500rpm @ 6V goes at 100%







why?


----------



## xbournex

Do you have the temperature probes disconnected?


----------



## crash01

Yes, no sensors


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Yes, no sensors


Connect them, like they came in the package. They were glued for a reason.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Connect them, like they came in the package. They were glued for a reason.


Thx, I have used and to be honest is the same.

I can regulate the other fans but not che Spectre pro that goes always at 100% also if i set 60% , kinda weird.
On interface is 55% but works at 100%, is like ON / OFF

With FanMate2 i can regulate and with Recon no :/

Anyway


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Thx, I have used and to be honest is the same.
> I can regulate the other fans but not che Spectre pro that goes always at 100% also if i set 60% , kinda weird.
> On interface is 55% but works at 100%, is like ON / OFF
> With FanMate2 i can regulate and with Recon no :/
> Anyway


Looks Great


----------



## Bigm

Does the H100i fit without any modifications in the case?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Does the H100i fit without any modifications in the case?


yes


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Does the H100i fit without any modifications in the case?


No I don't believe it can, You'll have to remove the Top 5.25" bay, as well as the top hard drive cage to use such coolers.

Maybe Consider an H80i?

edit: ninja'd


----------



## Bigm

Meh I'll make it fit either way. Going to order one in orange after Christmas. Another question, what's a good length for a PSU for this case?


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Meh I'll make it fit either way. Going to order one in orange after Christmas. Another question, what's a good length for a PSU for this case?


4 screws hold the 5.25 optical bay to the case, no modification needed to fit the h100/100i. any PSU i do believe 6.9 or shorter will fit? theres a ton of youtube reviews that say what the max length is. for me, im going to be using mother board stand offs to gain a little more room. no biggy.

i hope that helps


----------



## GrimNights

What I have so far, thinking about scanning into the PC so can play with positioning and then print out a stencil.
On another note what can I use to make cuts that small?

and yes I take horrible pics lol


----------



## longroadtrip

Waterjet or laser cutter...or a whole ton of filing...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimNights*
> 
> 
> 
> What I have so far, thinking about scanning into the PC so can play with positioning and then print out a stencil.
> On another note what can I use to make cuts that small?
> and yes I take horrible pics lol


CnC mill/router, watercutter, laser cutter.


----------



## js593

NInja edit: Oops, wrong case thread... my bad.


----------



## GrimNights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Waterjet or laser cutter...or a whole ton of filing...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> CnC mill/router, watercutter, laser cutter.


I guess the letters are out then, I was hoping for something I could without automated machines. I know I could work magic with milling bits but with out the right guide it would be worth less lol.

Well looks like it will be a google night after dinner.


----------



## ilikebeer

Standard ATX fits.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> NInja edit: Oops, wrong case thread... my bad.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimNights*
> 
> 
> 
> On another note what can I use to make cuts that small?


Me or I'd look for a waterjet, laser, plasma cutter shop. That thing would look so sick with colored acrylic at the back with lit.









If you want to risk it, I would love to mess up with that panel.


----------



## GrimNights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me or I'd look for a waterjet, laser, plasma cutter shop. That thing would look so sick with colored acrylic at the back with lit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to risk it, I would love to mess up with that panel.


Should be noted I am going for almost car like feel, with a eye grabbing outside but pristine insides. Still working out the ideas in my head.

I didn't think of colored acrylic, I was thinking of multi colored, multi positioned lighting. So looking at the piece: left hand letters would have, for the sake of imaging a red light shining down, and a white light shining up. The same for the bottom just rotated, also some kinda of shroud so I don't have a gross amount light bleeding into the case. Thinking of about leaving the center clear, so show case the insides better. Even switching that design to the other side and doing large design/window on the non gpu side. It is all up in the air as of now lol


----------



## biogon

Hi everyone







I'm a newbie here... but just got a Bitfenix Prodigy for a Hackintosh and it was an absolute blast to assemble and get running. Love the case! I know it's not a "case mod" like all you serious modders mean... but it's a functional fix.









I didn't like the FyberFlex feet -- slippery on wood and the whole chassis wiggles a bit under... shall we say... strenuous keyboard and mouse use. So I thought about what I used to use in the audio world.

Voila, Sorbothane hemispheres, for isolation!

I estimated the weight of the filled chassis to be about 30 pounds, so I got a set of 4x 1.5" 50 durometer feet. Each foot is rated for 7-14 pounds, so this is the low end, in case I want to add in more drives.

There's a little exposed ridge on the side, and it isn't nearly as attractive as it was before. I wish Bitfenix would produce a panel to cover it the gap on the bottom sides, but at least now the CPU doesn't slide around on my desk when I plug things into the USB on the fpanel, and as a side bonus, I don't hear the fans as much -- the whole thing doesn't jitter on the tabletop.

I'm not affiliated with either Sorbothane OR Isolate-It -- just a happy customer. I got my set from Amazon. Very affordable.

(obSpecList: tonymacx86's CustomacMini 2012 build -- GA-Z77-WIFI, i3570k, GTX 660Ti, Corsair 650W non-modular).

Here are some photos.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimNights*
> 
> Should be noted I am going for almost car like feel, with a eye grabbing outside but pristine insides. Still working out the ideas in my head.
> I didn't think of colored acrylic, I was thinking of multi colored, multi positioned lighting. So looking at the piece: left hand letters would have, for the sake of imaging a red light shining down, and a white light shining up. The same for the bottom just rotated, also some kinda of shroud so I don't have a gross amount light bleeding into the case. Thinking of about leaving the center clear, so show case the insides better. Even switching that design to the other side and doing large design/window on the non gpu side. It is all up in the air as of now lol


That would look sick too except the bitfenix logo as the window. I'd do square or something else as a cut for window instead of the logo. That's just me and its all up to you. Keep us updated!









Btw, for those who haven't checked my log., here's what all I have done with the project. Check what's latest here : [Mod] Project Prodigious - Bitfenix Prodigy: MATX, Watercooled and more! Thanks!


----------



## Frankpaintbrush

My red prodigy just came in from newegg. Has anyone had any experience routing bitfenix extensions in this case? I want to grab some of the red sleeved cables but not sure how appealing I can make it look.


----------



## madrex26

*ADD ME!*



Crappy Cell phone pic FTL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Does the H100i fit without any modifications in the case?


H100 can fit standing from front with exhaust fans on top.


----------



## nb14

Hi guys,
First time poster on OC.

I am about to build a prodigy and while i have most my components already or in the mail im not sure which motherboard to chose.

So could anyone post a quick list of good mini-itx mobo's please?
The main criteria is that it must have built in wifi and be black. (im going for a black theme) Thanks in advance.

tl;dr - What motherboard should i get?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nb14*
> 
> Hi guys,
> First time poster on OC.
> I am about to build a prodigy and while i have most my components already or in the mail im not sure which motherboard to chose.
> So could anyone post a quick list of good mini-itx mobo's please?
> The main criteria is that it must have built in wifi and be black. (im going for a black theme) Thanks in advance.
> tl;dr - What motherboard should i get?


I think the Asrock z77e-itx is the board that meets all of that.
Or even the Evga Stinger if you want a nice board like that.


----------



## nb14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I think the Asrock z77e-itx is the board that meets all of that.
> Or even the Evga Stinger if you want a nice board like that.


Thanks for the quick reply.

At the moment i am comparing:
EVGA Z77 Stinger
Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI
ASRock H77M-ITX
ASRock Z77E-ITX

Have i overlooked/missed any to compare?
Anything (issues or other stuff) that any of these boards have?

Thanks again buddy


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nb14*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> At the moment i am comparing:
> EVGA Z77 Stinger
> Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI
> ASRock H77M-ITX
> ASRock Z77E-ITX
> Have i overlooked/missed any to compare?
> Anything (issues or other stuff) that any of these boards have?
> Thanks again buddy


From what a friend told me, the Gigabyte z77n-wifi isn't really that good for Overclocking.

and if you want to overclock, I wouldn't get the Asrock h77m-itx either.

Between the ASrock z77e-itx and Evga z77 stinger, me personally I'd get the asrock z77e-itx, but I'm sure both are pretty good!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nb14*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> At the moment i am comparing:
> EVGA Z77 Stinger
> Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI
> ASRock H77M-ITX
> ASRock Z77E-ITX
> Have i overlooked/missed any to compare?
> Anything (issues or other stuff) that any of these boards have?
> Thanks again buddy


The ASRock Z77 is the best value for the dollar...if you want WIFI, definitely go with ASRock...if you want bluetooth or Intel LAN, go EVGA. I have both and both are decent boards.


----------



## WALSRU

The only thing I would add to that is the ASRock is not compatible with a lot of high end air coolers. So if you're watercooling or getting a closed loop liquid cooler that one's a good bet. If you want to put a big metal heatsink on there go with the EVGA or Asus Z77.


----------



## nb14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> From what a friend told me, the Gigabyte z77n-wifi isn't really that good for Overclocking.
> and if you want to overclock, I wouldn't get the Asrock h77m-itx either.
> Between the ASrock z77e-itx and Evga z77 stinger, me personally I'd get the asrock z77e-itx, but I'm sure both are pretty good!


Sweet some good info there.
I think im going to get the asrock z77e-itx.
I have seen people on this thread complain about the sata port placement on the Evga z77 stinger and somebody posted an image of the ram slots being flimsy when there ram was in place.
No planes to overclock it yet but maybe in the future i will.
Want to water cool it as well, not right away though, Got some plans in my head








Thanks


----------



## nb14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> The only thing I would add to that is the ASRock is not compatible with a lot of high end air coolers. So if you're watercooling or getting a closed loop liquid cooler that one's a good bet. If you want to put a big metal heatsink on there go with the EVGA or Asus Z77.


Water cooling eventualy but not right away.
Going to be using Xigmatek Dark Knight Nighthawk Heatsink.

Its pretty small, should be fine on the ASrock z77e shouldn't it?


----------



## kyismaster

i got a asrock z77E-ITX for sale


----------



## WALSRU

It will fit but not in the standard orientation. You will have to turn it 90 degrees so that the fan blows air toward the GPU PCB.


----------



## nb14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> It will fit but not in the standard orientation. You will have to turn it 90 degrees so that the fan blows air toward the GPU PCB.


Thanks, that sounds fine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got a asrock z77E-ITX for sale


How much are you selling it for?
I don't know why but i prefer buying brand new parts :/


----------



## barkinos98

so guys, planning on a orange beast with the asrock board and hopefully some w/c. comments? im thinking of HD4k in the i5/i3 if i have to (would be my secondary rig, but im thinking that i dont need the power of a 3930K, so yeah







) for now. how is the performance for it? i have the HD3K in my mac, and it can handle what i do, full screen videos/episodes/movies, minecraft, and GTA San Andreas, but i think i can play it with a single 680 with a 3570K with not too much lag.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I am Fairly Certain a 680 + 3570k can handle all that.

maybe a 3770k if you're ambitious.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nb14*
> 
> Thanks, that sounds fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much are you selling it for?
> I don't know why but i prefer buying brand new parts :/


http://www.overclock.net/t/1336914/lnib-asrock-z77e-itx-with-custom-antennas


----------



## nb14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1336914/lnib-asrock-z77e-itx-with-custom-antennas


Would have actually considered it but i live in the UK








Quick question, what antennas are on it? Thanks


----------



## dizzledon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fustercluck*
> 
> My red prodigy just came in from newegg. Has anyone had any experience routing bitfenix extensions in this case? I want to grab some of the red sleeved cables but not sure how appealing I can make it look.


here you go... extensions in white


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nb14*
> 
> Would have actually considered it but i live in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question, what antennas are on it? Thanks


you might be able to find it on UK amazon, pm me for info


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzledon*
> 
> here you go... extensions in white


i usually hate the CSQ design but this is clean


----------



## Rei86

Anyone know where I can buy BitFenix Prodigy front cover?


----------



## InfreQ

*ADD ME*



Black / Orange


Spoiler: Spoiler!



The Prodigy - Build log


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> I can't decide now if I want a Recon or dual blu-ray burners in my Prodigy...
> 
> or


Got my drives and bracket in. Going to put this in soon:


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfreQ*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> Black / Orange
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The Prodigy - Build log


im planning on the inverse scheme of what you did, orange case with black panel









also, anyone knowing a slim dvd player+3.5" external mount in one 5.25'? origin pc's' prodigy build had such thing, but i couldnt find it.

picture:


also, i've read on performance pcs modded prodigy desc, and it says that people would have to remove the front ports to allow a 230mm (or was it 200? i forgot lol) radiator, and thats why they are using a 180mm rad i think. btw, is one single 180mm (or biggest possible at front) enough to cool a GTX670 and the cpu? i think so, but want to confirm. also is it possible to mount a 140mm radiator up top or only 120mm? i want to use the drive bay too


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> also, i've read on performance pcs modded prodigy desc, and it says that people would have to remove the front ports to allow a 230mm (or was it 200? i forgot lol) radiator, and thats why they are using a 180mm rad i think. btw, is one single 180mm (or biggest possible at front) enough to cool a GTX670 and the cpu? i think so, but want to confirm. also is it possible to mount a 140mm radiator up top or only 120mm? i want to use the drive bay too


Only one radiator could be too small, it depends what You want to cool








You can mount single radiator on back, not sure if 140 fits there, 120 will fit, or 120 on the top.
With big radiator like Phobya Xtreme 200 You won't be able to use 5,25" bay. With 180 it could be done I think.
For me 5,25" bay is waste of space


----------



## barkinos98

okay yeah after some "research" i concluded to make my loop like this



and i plan to get the orange prodigy and mod it a bit (putting black OEM grill etc, basics) and call it a killer computer







im a bit nervous about the 140mm drilling thing, but shouldnt be that hard imo. worst case i would mount it exteriorly at the back with a 120mm fan inside.


----------



## barkinos98

OKAY GUYS I FOUND WHAT LOTS OF PRODIGY USERS MIGHT FIND USEFUL, THE THING I POSTED 1-2 POSTS ABOVE!



link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817998058

this and a slot load DVD drive+3.5" fan controller=best thing ever for prodigy?


----------



## Graffy

Please add me too.
will write about my Rig soon. Here some pic´s first


----------



## MGF Derp

Holds slot load and 4 2.5" drives.

Also I will be joining the club soon


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graffy*
> 
> Please add me too.
> will write about my Rig soon. Here some pic´s first


bottom drive slot...?


----------



## Graffy

Yes have moved it to the bottom but have my Aquabox in there
Will put a slim drive underneath the case "kinda hidden" so that I can put a 240 Rad at the top.


----------



## MrMacheesmo

Add me!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMacheesmo*
> 
> Add me!


oh god the front is so bright, what did you put? phobya's?


----------



## stl drifter

how hard is it to paint these cases.?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

OP updated.

Not really hard.


----------



## stl drifter

Perfect!! I am planning on building my 3 year old daughter a Hello Kitty themed htpc. I could build it in a white one with the new white and pink front panel , but I have read the white prodigys can get pretty dirty. So , I decided I could just paint it a pink color myself.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stl drifter*
> 
> Perfect!! I am planning on building my 3 year old daughter a Hello Kitty themed htpc. I could build it in a white one with the new white and pink front panel , but I have read the white prodigys can get pretty dirty. So , I decided I could just paint it a pink color myself.


Can verify the white gets dirty easy that's the reason I'm painting mine.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Can verify the white gets dirty easy that's the reason I'm painting mine.


how dirty are we talking about? the dust? chips/fries's grease?









yes i love eating


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> how dirty are we talking about? the dust? chips/fries's grease?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i love eating


Well for me we're talking dust, sawdust, general wear and tear from being in a shop, and just overall dirt. Think white car really.

I love eating too, You'd never guess by my size though.

Painting mine dark ultra violet puple, thoughts? Might do a layer of uv clear coat over that so when the lights go out the rig will glow.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Well for me we're talking dust, sawdust, general wear and tear from being in a shop, and just overall dirt. Think white car really.
> I love eating too, You'd never guess by my size though.
> Painting mine dark ultra violet puple, thoughts? Might do a layer of uv clear coat over that so when the lights go out the rig will glow.


it would be VERY cool for a prodigy to glow







also, i dont get too much dust, thanks to lots of trees and me living in a suburb. the worst thing that can happen is the BBQ dust getting in









also, this is a random question, but is there any way of preventing accumulation of cat hair? my 692's stock filters can do it, but i have to clean them monthly, just too much work :/


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> it would be VERY cool for a prodigy to glow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, i dont get too much dust, thanks to lots of trees and me living in a suburb. the worst thing that can happen is the BBQ dust getting in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, this is a random question, but is there any way of preventing accumulation of cat hair? my 692's stock filters can do it, but i have to clean them monthly, just too much work :/


Fine filters should reduce it.


----------



## Graffy

Have done some more work to the right side panel.
Not finished yet though but hope you like it?



This is somewhat the colour the Mod will be


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> oh god the front is so bright, what did you put? phobya's?


Looks like he modded the fan controller's LED and theres a spectre pro blue in there... unless his camera is just really blue...


----------



## Graffy

And have just done a rough set up for the back Rad.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graffy*
> 
> And have just done a rough set up for the back Rad.


whoa lol


----------



## Graffy

Yep 

But I want to keep the inside as empty as possible. 

Just put it together to see if all fits?

Don´t forget still have loads to do yet

What do you think? be honest.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Wicked.


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graffy*
> 
> What do you think? be honest.


I like it. I'm thinking about something else than rectangular shape








Are You planning to get rid of this holes for buttons and ports? Cause I'm going to, yust don't know how yet


----------



## barkinos98

question of interest, did anyone measure/know the size of the leds? im thinking of changing the blues (if they came in oranges too) to whites. 3mm i guess?


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Are You planning to get rid of this holes for buttons and ports? Cause I'm going to, yust don't know how yet


No but its a good idea

The only way i could think of to close the Holes easily would be to stick some Aluminium on the back and fill them, but!
It may after a while start to show cracks?

Welding is another option but may warp.

Ps thx for the answers @ all.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graffy*
> 
> No but its a good idea
> The only way i could think of to close the Holes easily would be to stick some Aluminium on the back and fill them, but!
> It may after a while start to show cracks?
> *Welding is another option but may warp.*
> Ps thx for the answers @ all.


Uh, welding aluminum on this case? Bad idea. It will warp and not to mention do you even have a TIG welder?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> question of interest, did anyone measure/know the size of the leds? im thinking of changing the blues (if they came in oranges too) to whites. 3mm i guess?


In what? Fans are 5mm.


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Uh, welding aluminum on this case? Bad idea. It will warp and not to mention do you even have a TIG welder?


Thats what I mean, so easiest way is to use filler.

its so thin it would be hard to weld, what you think about soldering a piece in there??
Not the norm but may work?







:


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graffy*
> 
> Thats what I mean, so easiest way is to use filler.
> its so thin it would be hard to weld, what you think about soldering a piece in there??
> Not the norm but may work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Can you link a pic of what you want to fill? All I know is TIG welding would go right through the metal and wreck your paint, and solder would have 0 strength to it.


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Can you link a pic of what you want to fill? All I know is TIG welding would go right through the metal and wreck your paint, and solder would have 0 strength to it.


Sadly I don´t but of course you would have to spray it afterwards. And with the soldering one could stick some aluminium behind it to
strengthen it.

I used filler " normal fine filler for cars" on my side panel to neaten it up.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Can you link a pic of what you want to fill? All I know is TIG welding would go right through the metal and wreck your paint, and solder would have 0 strength to it.


two words

nuts, bolts.

or one

Rivets


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> two words
> nuts, bolts.
> or one
> Rivets


1 word

Rivets.


----------



## MrMacheesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> oh god the front is so bright, what did you put? phobya's?


Nah it's a Spectre pro, and yeah it's BRIGHT! Lol


----------



## MrMacheesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Looks like he modded the fan controller's LED and theres a spectre pro blue in there... unless his camera is just really blue...


Yeah, but it's actually white led. Camera put a blue tint to it for some reason. The cards galaxy badge glows blue though.


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graffy*
> 
> The only way i could think of to close the Holes easily would be to stick some Aluminium on the back and fill them, but!
> It may after a while start to show cracks?
> Welding is another option but may warp.


Welding is not an option for me... at least for now







I really don't want to paint, mabe later








I'm thinking about making some aluminum badge and mask it.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> In what? Fans are 5mm.


the leds which are in front of the jacks, i believe they are power and hdd lights?

also, since the black front panel is mesh, the leds of the front panel does show right? its visible from outside?


----------



## thetrystero

Will this case fit a normal sized psu? I'm thinking of the mk iii silencer but I'm not sure if I need an itx power supply to go with an itx case
http://www.amazon.com/PC-Power-Cooling-Silencer-compatible/dp/B0064XAJ30


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> the leds which are in front of the jacks, i believe they are power and hdd lights?


This leds are rectangular shape, i think they're avitable on market. AnD they on the right panel, not on front
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> Will this case fit a normal sized psu?


Standard ATX PSU fits Prodigy, there's only one restriction about length of PSU, Silencer Mk III is 160mm long, and it will be little tight, but it will fit... I think


----------



## Pestilaence

Hey guys, new to the forum, and plan on ordering a Prodigy (in Black), in a few days but had some questions first.

The first thing I was curious about after sifting through the first 80-something pages of this thread was, why do so many of you NOT use an optical drive of some kind? I mean, I guess I understand that most things are available to download online, but I'm still curious why you wouldn't want to have one.

Second, once I get the new case, I planned on cutting out the sides, and putting in some windows. However, I'm wondering where you guys order your plexiglass/acrylic/whatever. Most places I've seen online you either have to order to fit (which can be expensive), or buy in bulk. Does anyone have a link to a site that sells sheets that are a good size for this, and that I wouldn't have to trim down?

Third, and finally (lol), I was wondering if it's possible to mount a standard size hard drive to the very bottom of the case, if you take out both hard drive bays? I've seen a lot of people just use the SSD's and put some double sided 3M tape on them or something, but from the pictures that I've seen, there are screw holes on the bottom, in order to take the bottom cage off, and thought maybe they could be used to mount a standard size hard drive as well.

I'm sure I'll have more questions lol. I love the looks of this case, and am sure that this is the one that I am going to use for my next build. I am currently wanting to upgrade from what I have, which is a desktop that I built a few years ago. I want something a little smaller, but that can still be used for some very decent gaming. I already have 95% of the components picked out. I'm just waiting until I have a couple bills cleared up, then I'm going to start ordering things.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Hey guys, new to the forum, and plan on ordering a Prodigy (in Black), in a few days but had some questions first.
> The first thing I was curious about after sifting through the first 80-something pages of this thread was, why do so many of you NOT use an optical drive of some kind? I mean, I guess I understand that most things are available to download online, but I'm still curious why you wouldn't want to have one.
> Second, once I get the new case, I planned on cutting out the sides, and putting in some windows. However, I'm wondering where you guys order your plexiglass/acrylic/whatever. Most places I've seen online you either have to order to fit (which can be expensive), or buy in bulk. Does anyone have a link to a site that sells sheets that are a good size for this, and that I wouldn't have to trim down?
> Third, and finally (lol), I was wondering if it's possible to mount a standard size hard drive to the very bottom of the case, if you take out both hard drive bays? I've seen a lot of people just use the SSD's and put some double sided 3M tape on them or something, but from the pictures that I've seen, there are screw holes on the bottom, in order to take the bottom cage off, and thought maybe they could be used to mount a standard size hard drive as well.
> I'm sure I'll have more questions lol. I love the looks of this case, and am sure that this is the one that I am going to use for my next build. I am currently wanting to upgrade from what I have, which is a desktop that I built a few years ago. I want something a little smaller, but that can still be used for some very decent gaming. I already have 95% of the components picked out. I'm just waiting until I have a couple bills cleared up, then I'm going to start ordering things.


I prefer not having an optical drive as I no longer use discs on a regular basis. When I do need to use one, I have an external drive. Helps keep the case from being cluttered and gives me room to add an additional hard drive (most Z77 mITX mobos only have 4 SATA connections)

I get my acrylic from TAP Plastics...decent prices and they will cut to size for you.

Not sure on the screw pattern on the floor of the case, so I can't answer that one for you....


----------



## Pestilaence

Thanks for the quick reply man. One thing that I'm going to do though, is stick with AMD, as opposed to what it seems the majority of your guys use, being Intel. AMD multi-cores seem to be cheaper in price (and that's what I have currently), however, that limits my choice of MOBO's down to three on NewEgg. lol


----------



## longroadtrip

No worries..happy to help


----------



## InfreQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> the leds which are in front of the jacks, i believe they are power and hdd lights?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> This leds are rectangular shape, i think they're avitable on market. AnD they on the right panel, not on front


Those leds are 5 x 2mm size and I found those here.


----------



## Qrchak

Pestilaence, about ODD... For me it's waste of space in this case


----------



## MrMacheesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Hey guys, new to the forum, and plan on ordering a Prodigy (in Black), in a few days but had some questions first.
> The first thing I was curious about after sifting through the first 80-something pages of this thread was, why do so many of you NOT use an optical drive of some kind? I mean, I guess I understand that most things are available to download online, but I'm still curious why you wouldn't want to have one.
> Second, once I get the new case, I planned on cutting out the sides, and putting in some windows. However, I'm wondering where you guys order your plexiglass/acrylic/whatever. Most places I've seen online you either have to order to fit (which can be expensive), or buy in bulk. Does anyone have a link to a site that sells sheets that are a good size for this, and that I wouldn't have to trim down?
> Third, and finally (lol), I was wondering if it's possible to mount a standard size hard drive to the very bottom of the case, if you take out both hard drive bays? I've seen a lot of people just use the SSD's and put some double sided 3M tape on them or something, but from the pictures that I've seen, there are screw holes on the bottom, in order to take the bottom cage off, and thought maybe they could be used to mount a standard size hard drive as well.
> I'm sure I'll have more questions lol. I love the looks of this case, and am sure that this is the one that I am going to use for my next build. I am currently wanting to upgrade from what I have, which is a desktop that I built a few years ago. I want something a little smaller, but that can still be used for some very decent gaming. I already have 95% of the components picked out. I'm just waiting until I have a couple bills cleared up, then I'm going to start ordering things.


I mounted a fan controller there instead. I would like to keep a optical drive, but my external one does just fine when needed. (mostly download online)

I bought a sheet of plexy at my local Home Depot and used a plexiglass cutting tool (also from Home Depot) and cut down to what size i needed. All very simple and cheep since i did everything myself. (total under 20 dollers. Tool and sheet)

Good question on the drive. I am going to check out that tonight as well.

You will love this case. Good luck!


----------



## Pestilaence

Yeah, my current set up has a cd/dvd drive, PLUS a digital fan controller with temp read-outs. So I'm contemplating only using the controller, and just have an external optical drive. I still watch dvd's on my computer though 'cause I have my 44" flat panel hooked up to my computer as well, lol (with a 19" flat panel monitor as my main screen, and tv for watching movies/netflix).

I have seen some pretty freakin sweet custom face and side plates as well on here. Man, gives me all sorts of idea's lol.


----------



## js593

WELDING WILL BE FINE. You just need to know what joints to do before any others, and make sure its all tacked into place. that will prevent warping. And clamp it down. Alot of people have a tough time welding cases because they don't use hold downs, or tack, they just weld away. Gotta prep it!


----------



## welshmouse

Its been 2 Years and 5 seperate builds since i've used an ODD. I have an external that I have used maybe 3 times in that space.
everything is downloadable now.

also, a radiator in the top means you cant fit an odd.


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Hey guys, new to the forum, and plan on ordering a Prodigy (in Black), in a few days but had some questions first.
> The first thing I was curious about after sifting through the first 80-something pages of this thread was, why do so many of you NOT use an optical drive of some kind? I mean, I guess I understand that most things are available to download online, but I'm still curious why you wouldn't want to have one.
> Second, once I get the new case, I planned on cutting out the sides, and putting in some windows. However, I'm wondering where you guys order your plexiglass/acrylic/whatever. Most places I've seen online you either have to order to fit (which can be expensive), or buy in bulk. Does anyone have a link to a site that sells sheets that are a good size for this, and that I wouldn't have to trim down?
> Third, and finally (lol), I was wondering if it's possible to mount a standard size hard drive to the very bottom of the case, if you take out both hard drive bays? I've seen a lot of people just use the SSD's and put some double sided 3M tape on them or something, but from the pictures that I've seen, there are screw holes on the bottom, in order to take the bottom cage off, and thought maybe they could be used to mount a standard size hard drive as well.
> I'm sure I'll have more questions lol. I love the looks of this case, and am sure that this is the one that I am going to use for my next build. I am currently wanting to upgrade from what I have, which is a desktop that I built a few years ago. I want something a little smaller, but that can still be used for some very decent gaming. I already have 95% of the components picked out. I'm just waiting until I have a couple bills cleared up, then I'm going to start ordering things.


I have build a couple of modded big case watercooled cases in the past, but I have to say
that the Prodigy is my most favourite one yet.

I am having loads of fun with it and it has lots of room i think for small case 

Wish you lots of fun with it too.

Don´t think you will do anything wrong by getting it


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I have an optical drive internal; nice Asus Blu Ray burner so I made it work (plus I already have another reader external). Most that don't either don't need one or wanted the room for something else like a dual radiator. I managed to fit a single 120mm radiator in the rear plus a pump/res combo in the front where the HDD bays were.

I really want a window too especially as my tubing layout turned out looking great but the view is totally blocked by the GPU in the first place. Thought about the other side but idk how well that would work out.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfreQ*
> 
> Those leds are 5 x 2mm size and I found those here.


thanks bro







first rep i see


----------



## InfreQ

np
I thought to link those LEDs here 'cause I haven't found those in any other forum.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> WELDING WILL BE FINE. You just need to know what joints to do before any others, and make sure its all tacked into place. that will prevent warping. And clamp it down. Alot of people have a tough time welding cases because they don't use hold downs, or tack, they just weld away. Gotta prep it!


Uh, no, ever actually tried welding 1/16th aluminum? First off you cannot weld steel to aluminum, second of all you'd need a tig welder with a large tank of Argon gas. Third, you'd need to be very adept at TIG to not have terrible beads on such a thin piece of metal.


----------



## kittysox

Finally started getting some parts in!


NH-D14 rear tower hits the noctua rear fan so I'm just going to run it with no fan at the rear unless thats just like the worst idea ever or something?


I decided to return the non modualr psu as I found several builds here utilizing seasonic x-series power supplys so thats on the way and hopefully I should be able to get it all put together tomorrow and the cables all tided up.


----------



## WLL77

Add Me

have had the case for a while, am slow in posting pics.





and the guts:


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> Hello All,
> Please add me,, have had the case for a while, am slow in posting pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The case!


No logo? oh well, looks good regardless


----------



## nihlius

Hey all, I'm planning on getting a Prodigy in a few weeks, and I'm kind of leery about temps in the case.I already bought a 7970 and have it in my current build, and would hate to have to downgrade because it's too toasty without watercooling.

This is the parts list for the proposed Prodigy build (because carrying a loaded Phantom to LANs where everyone else is using 5yr old laptops to play LoL and CS1.6 is pretty unbearable):

16GB Patriot Intel Extreme Masters Edition 1866MHz
i5-3570k
Corsair H80
ASRock Z77E-ITX
Sapphire 7970
Raidmax Hybrid 630W (planning on cutting the PSU compartment regardless)
1.5TB 5400rpm Seagate
1TB WD Blue 7200rpm

Will the 7970 choke on itself at any overclock? Or am I good to start ordering the mobo and case? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nihlius*
> 
> Hey all, I'm planning on getting a Prodigy in a few weeks, and I'm kind of leery about temps in the case.I already bought a 7970 and have it in my current build, and would hate to have to downgrade because it's too toasty without watercooling.
> This is the parts list for the proposed Prodigy build (because carrying a loaded Phantom to LANs where everyone else is using 5yr old laptops to play LoL and CS1.6 is pretty unbearable):
> 16GB Patriot Intel Extreme Masters Edition 1866MHz
> i5-3570k
> Corsair H80
> ASRock Z77E-ITX
> Sapphire 7970
> Raidmax Hybrid 630W (planning on cutting the PSU compartment regardless)
> 1.5TB 5400rpm Seagate
> 1TB WD Blue 7200rpm
> Will the 7970 choke on itself at any overclock? Or am I good to start ordering the mobo and case? Thanks in advance for any help.


might be just as heavy, but smaller center of gravity

Im not afraid of it being smothered, but it might heat up the rest of your components unless you have top exhaust.

Mine leaked a little and brought my watercooling on load from 35c to 40c not so bad since thats on load, 24c on idle.

thats probably mainly because i was using top intake.


----------



## nihlius

Oh, that's not a problem then, if it heats everything else up a bit.

I'm not worried about weight at all, just size. I move it around a lot, and the Phantom 410 is just too hella big.
(I think i forgot to mention that in my previous post, but it's not the full-size Phantom)

I'm pretty pumped about this now, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Pestilaence

What do you guys think of this build so far? I know it's not Intel, but I'm curious what you guys think about it, and how it'll do. I have a GT 430 graphics card in my current computer that I will swap out for the time being, and plan on upgrading to a GT 660 Ti probably.

Mini-ITX Build.JPG 181k .JPG file


----------



## GrimNights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Uh, no, ever actually tried welding 1/16th aluminum? First off you cannot weld steel to aluminum, second of all you'd need a tig welder with a large tank of Argon gas. Third, you'd need to be very adept at TIG to not have terrible beads on such a thin piece of metal.


Oh god you reminded me of test day with vertical butt joints


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimNights*
> 
> Oh god you reminded me of test day with vertical butt joints


Hee hee, I remember when my class was doing overhead Twelds. so much swearing and holes in clothes. It was classic.

I'm a machinist by training but with limited welding experience, hate tig with a passion.


----------



## GrimNights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Hee hee, I remember when my class was doing overhead Twelds. so much swearing and holes in clothes. It was classic.
> I'm a machinist by training but with limited welding experience, hate tig with a passion.


I have more of a love hate with tig with because it need perfection, I can start of great but as soon as I change to a new filler I goes to meh -_-
God I miss welding, oh health why have you been so mean to me lol.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimNights*
> 
> I have more of a love hate with tig with because it need perfection, I can start of great but as soon as I change to a new filler I goes to meh -_-
> God I miss welding, oh health why have you been so mean to me lol.


What cha mean?

Also might you wanna use longer rods then? I know they make em for that reason.


----------



## GrimNights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> What cha mean?
> Also might you wanna use longer rods then? I know they make em for that reason.


Oh bad lungs, welded in the service I didn't pass my pulmonary function test, to much of a risk etc. As for the longer rods they do work but they never felt quite right and after school I only got one or two jobs that needed tig work.

On a much happier note my Jewelers saw and Jigsaw came in.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Nice!

What cha got planned for those?


----------



## GrimNights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Nice!
> What cha got planned for those?


Some panel work I linked a few pages back, since I can't afford a laser/water jet cutter lol. I switched up my plans and now want to do the logo and name on the GPU side and cut a window out for power button side. The Jewelers saw will let me do the letter work.


----------



## yeah016

Hi guys, I just bought prodigy case and cpu cooler Noctua NH-D14, but I cant find mobo asus p8z77-I-Deluxe I heard is already phase out..so the alternative is going to gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI .
I want to check will NH-D14 will fit in prodigy case with GA-z77N-WIFI mobo? Thanks in advance.


----------



## xbournex

Who's your source that told you p8z77-i deluxe is already phased out?


----------



## yeah016

Dealer in Malaysia and got the news from supplier(one of them said this mobo EOL)...our 3 major asus supplier also don't have this mobo..I'm so sad...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimNights*
> 
> Some panel work I linked a few pages back, since I can't afford a laser/water jet cutter lol. I switched up my plans and now want to do the logo and name on the GPU side and cut a window out for power button side. The Jewelers saw will let me do the letter work.


This sounds wicked I can't wait to see it.

So, I have yet to see an ultraviolet prodigy, so, dibbs.

Painting going down over the break!


----------



## GrimNights

well tested out my Jigsaw, really have to remember hearing protection next time but she works great, already started the transplant cuts


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> so much cleaner than white prodigies.


Thank you for making me get a black one


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Thank you for making me get a black one


He also made me get the black one... oh btw... Wolverines scare bears, so run away!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> He also made me get the black one... oh btw... Wolverines scare bears, so run away!


Pony =! Wolverine

What am I missing ?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Pony != Wolverine
> What am I missing ?


Just because I like ponies doesn't mean I am one









But back on topic, at least we both have the same prodigy lol.


----------



## GrimNights

Well made a work log and link to it in my sig, wish me luck because I don't know where I am going with it


----------



## thetrystero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeah016*
> 
> Dealer in Malaysia and got the news from supplier(one of them said this mobo EOL)...our 3 major asus supplier also don't have this mobo..I'm so sad...


whoever told you that is trying to clear their other stock. I was just at lowyat two days ago and saw the deluxe everywhere. Check viewnet


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Uh, no, ever actually tried welding 1/16th aluminum? First off you cannot weld steel to aluminum, second of all you'd need a tig welder with a large tank of Argon gas. Third, you'd need to be very adept at TIG to not have terrible beads on such a thin piece of metal.


WCB certified welder.

Thanks for coming out.

Btw, nobody mentioned anything about allum-steel. This was strictly an aluminum-aluminum response.

And 1/16th is easy. Try welding a pepsi can.

Edit: Oh, and also, Who said you NEED a tig welder?

Never head of Alu-MIG?
Different gas with a spooler on a gun. Fully run by a mig welder. Makes 1/16th look like kids play. (Its only easy due to the fact that your pressing colder gasses onto a hot surface, it cools faster then TIG.)


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> whoever told you that is trying to clear their other stock. I was just at lowyat two days ago and saw the deluxe everywhere. Check viewnet


I think the P8Z77-I Deluxe is being replaced with the P8Z77-I Deluxe/WD.


----------



## thetrystero

What does the wd do?


----------



## thetrystero

Ok I see widi


----------



## thetrystero

This just in! Add me please!


----------



## dmanstasiu

*ADD ME!*
*Hiding in the back*
Black Prodigy


Code:



Code:


[url=http://www.overclock.net/u/116704/dmanstasiu]Dmanstasiu[/url] - [url=http://www.overclock.net/t/1334650/]Feed the Dada[/url]


----------



## welshmouse

I see a H100 AND a Kuhler 920.

GPU mod?


----------



## kyismaster

No
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Thank you for making me get a black one


no problem
Your parts making me drool


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> My 3D model is taking shape, I hope the real model is well near it!
> I am willing to modify it and make it fit a m-ATX mobo and two vgas inside, radiator will be external, xspc will be launching a radiator quad fan 120mm with support for standing outside the case, will the radiator that will use!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just concept art!
> 
> 
> Any tips, suggestions, criticism would be welcome! is not finished, whoever modified a executable rights case already know that sometimes some ideas are in the excluded of the same or added new solutions!


Wow man, nice job! Any chance that you could send me a DWG file of the back panels and the motherboard mount??? I could love to have these cut out, and use them instead of putting a mini-itx in the case!!!!


----------



## Pestilaence

Or any chance I could buy some pre-cut panels from ya? lol


----------



## Jorde

Stumbled upon this website after seeing the Prodigy on a Dutch tweakers website (tweakers.net). Googled the case to learn more about it, ended up here and after reading more than a hundred pages I'm too excited and I've decided to order my own rig as well. I'm thinking of the following parts:

- Bitfenix Prodigy Black
- Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI
- Corsair Vengeance CML16GX3M2A1600C10 2x8gb
- Intel Core i5 3570K
- Antec H2O 620 (First timer with watercooling hopefully it fits, having read as far as I did it seems unlikely I'll run in to issues with this)
- Seasonic M12II 520W (due it's depth, only 150mm)
- Samsung 830 256GB SSD (got it yesterday)
- Sapphire 6850HD (Already have it, might replace it with the 660Ti)

I think it'll be quite lovely.

I might order it tomorrow.

Btw, you're all meanies, because you're "forcing" me to spend money


----------



## WALSRU

This site is very, very good at making you want to spend money. If you haven't ordered yet I've read a few reports of people having trouble with overclocking those Gigabyte boards because the voltage is locked. Probably best to go with the ASRock, Asus, or EVGA if you want to OC.

Maybe I'm posting in the wrong thread but if you're not going full watercooling sometimes the Prodigy has some wasted space. Don't forget about the beautiful M-Atx or ITX cases from Silverstone and Lian-Li, most of them are much smaller in dimensions than the Prodigy and can fit all of the hardware you mentioned. Just my personal take as I do love my Prodigy but wish I'd gone a different route.

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Pestilaence

I just ordered the case... damn you guys!!!!!!!! Hahaha Just waiting for the tracking number from NewEgg.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> I just ordered the case... damn you guys!!!!!!!! Hahaha Just waiting for the tracking number from NewEgg.


We "Inspired" you to get a prodigy, We didn't force you.


----------



## Pestilaence

Seeing all the modding done to it, and making more than just a mini-itx board fit in there did more than just inspire me! lol I'm going to see if I can get either a full atx board in there, or just a m-atx.


----------



## WALSRU

M-Atx is proven to fit, but takes some cutting and custom backplates. You'll have to do a LOT of work to make it Atx.


----------



## Pestilaence

Yeah, I've seen that the m-atx fits, as long as you cut the back I/O panel a little, and keep the board centered on the existing mounting plate. Idk, I have so may idea's! lol I had a few things picked out on NewEgg already, but I may go back and change something things up, to see what other options I have if I use a m-atx board instead.


----------



## Jorde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> This site is very, very good at making you want to spend money. If you haven't ordered yet I've read a few reports of people having trouble with overclocking those Gigabyte boards because the voltage is locked. Probably best to go with the ASRock, Asus, or EVGA if you want to OC.
> Maybe I'm posting in the wrong thread but if you're not going full watercooling sometimes the Prodigy has some wasted space. Don't forget about the beautiful M-Atx or ITX cases from Silverstone and Lian-Li, most of them are much smaller in dimensions than the Prodigy and can fit all of the hardware you mentioned. Just my personal take as I do love my Prodigy but wish I'd gone a different route.
> Welcome to OCN!


Thanks for letting me know, haven't read that far ahead and assumed the GB motherboard would be just fine.
How about the MSI? (z77IA-e53) (http://us.msi.com/product/mb/Z77IA-E53.html)
Can't find the EVGA in the Netherlands unfortunately
The asus is 80 bucks more
asrock seems fine, but I read the CPU socket placement was crappy. (that's why I went for the gigabyte)

And casewise I'm afraid it was a case of love at first sight. (Not to mention lian-li not painting the internals black)


----------



## Pestilaence

I forgot to ask, and I assume not, but the mounting holes for the mini-itx boards don't match up to what would be on the m-atx do they? Is it just making sure that the m-atx board is centered, or would I need to drill new holes in the mounting plate?


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorde*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know, haven't read that far ahead and assumed the GB motherboard would be just fine.
> How about the MSI? (z77IA-e53) (http://us.msi.com/product/mb/Z77IA-E53.html)
> Can't find the EVGA in the Netherlands unfortunately
> The asus is 80 bucks more
> asrock seems fine, but I read the CPU socket placement was crappy. (that's why I went for the gigabyte)
> And casewise I'm afraid it was a case of love at first sight. (Not to mention lian-li not painting the internals black)


I have no experience with the MSI board but in general I've heard good things about their boards.

The ASRock socket is placed the same as the Gigabyte board, it won't interfere with any liquid cooling block so your 620 will be fine. The Asus and EVGA are really the only ITX boards that allow large air coolers.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorde*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know, haven't read that far ahead and assumed the GB motherboard would be just fine.
> How about the MSI? (z77IA-e53) (http://us.msi.com/product/mb/Z77IA-E53.html)
> Can't find the EVGA in the Netherlands unfortunately
> The asus is 80 bucks more
> asrock seems fine, but I read the CPU socket placement was crappy. (that's why I went for the gigabyte)
> And casewise I'm afraid it was a case of love at first sight. (Not to mention lian-li not painting the internals black)


You are going for an Antec Kuhler h2o 620, The Asrock should do fine!










Get the Asrock as it has S/PDIF!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I like the "feet" but the case is a little wobbly...


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Yeah, I've seen that the m-atx fits, as long as you cut the back I/O panel a little, and keep the board centered on the existing mounting plate. Idk, I have so may idea's! lol I had a few things picked out on NewEgg already, but I may go back and change something things up, to see what other options I have if I use a m-atx board instead.


I have seen a ATX Gigabyte Z77 UD7 modd'd into one but I cant find the link right now. They had it setup so the motherboards cables exited out the top of the case like a Silverstone Fortress/Raven.


----------



## WALSRU

That's the only way I can imagine it fitting. That's a really cool idea, find that link!!


----------



## Pestilaence

I remember seeing it as well, and I'm sure it was somewhere in this thread, but the thread has 327 pages now lol.


----------



## Pestilaence

And, I want to stick with AMD, so my board choices will be different than the majority of every one else's on here. Speaking of which, why do so many of you choose Intel, as opposed to AMD? Amd has been doing multi-cores for longer, and is cheaper.


----------



## Pestilaence

Found the M-ATX post surprisingly...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Very clever mod! I wouldn't want to lose the rear 120 fan though...
> Linky: http://www.tonymacx86.com/case-mods/63866-neilharts-prodigy-white-one-work-log-started.html]


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> And, I want to stick with AMD, so my board choices will be different than the majority of every one else's on here. Speaking of which, why do so many of you choose Intel, as opposed to AMD? Amd has been doing multi-cores for longer, and is cheaper.


Because most of us here are gamers and/or bleeding edge enthusiasts. AMD does great price/performance productivity with the FX and FM2 chips but they can't hope to compete with Intel's high end i5/i7 especially when OC'ed. Also Intel's ITX board selection is much better.

Sample review AMD vs Intel


----------



## Pestilaence

I know that there are numerous choices when it comes to Intel mini-ITX boards... which sucks. NewEgg has three options for AMD boards of that size. I am a pretty big gamer though, and I do plan on OC'ing the new set-up though.


----------



## WALSRU

If you're on a budget I say go for it. You may lose a few frames here and there but with OC (whereas i3 doesn't have the option) but overall your applications will be a bit quicker. Also you'll be worse... err I mean different from the rest of our builds.

P.S. Jk


----------



## Pestilaence

Lol gee thanks! Yeah, I'm gonna do a M-ATX build I think. Too much work on a full ATX build, and my options to expand quite a bit when I step up one size.


----------



## Pestilaence

If I do the M-ATX build, and get a board that has two PCI express slots, then I could just use the bottom slot, and not have to worry about cutting the extra bit off the back. I would only need to cut out the bit for the motherboard, and remount it.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> WCB certified welder.
> Thanks for coming out.
> Btw, nobody mentioned anything about allum-steel. This was strictly an aluminum-aluminum response.
> And 1/16th is easy. Try welding a pepsi can.
> Edit: Oh, and also, Who said you NEED a tig welder?
> Never head of Alu-MIG?
> Different gas with a spooler on a gun. Fully run by a mig welder. Makes 1/16th look like kids play. (Its only easy due to the fact that your pressing colder gasses onto a hot surface, it cools faster then TIG.)


Registered Apprentice for CNC Machining including CNC Plasma and Laser.

Nawh since I'm the OP I'll be staying right here, thanks though.

It was mentioned earlier, might want to read on before shooting your mouth off.

Pepsi cans are so not 1/16th thick...

What gas seeing as the MIG I'm used to only uses oxygen.

You aren't the only knowledgeable person here. And you'll forgive me for not taking crap from someone who hasn't any right to be giving it.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> You aren't the only knowledgeable person here. And you'll forgive me for not taking crap from someone who hasn't any right to be giving it.


EVERYONE has the right to give their side//knowledge. That's the whole point behind a forum. If you take that advice if up to you. No offense, but your making a bigger deal then this is.

As for the pop can, that was more of a challenge then a comparison to the size. Not trying to be a dick, and sorry if i came across that way.


----------



## Jorde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> You are going for an Antec Kuhler h2o 620, The Asrock should do fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the Asrock as it has S/PDIF!


Thanks,
I don't think I'm going for the 620 after all. Might go for the h100i if it can fit (275mm, can't see the videos the start post refers too unfortunately) else I'll go for the h80i. I'm doing this because I read the 620 and h60 don't perform as wel as the better air coolers.

Still figuring it out anyway (on my phone now)

Not a fan of asrock btw as I've had 3 boards from them, 2 broke down very quickly. 3rd one works fine, but I gives me static noise over my USB headphones. (They all did btw)

So I'm really checking out the msi, if it'll have good clock-ability I'll go with that. Always been an Asus fan tbh, but the steep price difference is too much. 60 euros prefer to put that in the cooling.

Thanks for all the replies guys. You really know how to get people overly excited.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorde*
> 
> Thanks,
> I don't think I'm going for the 620 after all. Might go for the h100i if it can fit (275mm, can't see the videos the start post refers too unfortunately) else I'll go for the h80i. I'm doing this because I read the 620 and h60 don't perform as wel as the better air coolers.
> Still figuring it out anyway (on my phone now)
> Not a fan of asrock btw as I've had 3 boards from them, 2 broke down very quickly. 3rd one works fine, but I gives me static noise over my USB headphones. (They all did btw)
> So I'm really checking out the msi, if it'll have good clock-ability I'll go with that. Always been an Asus fan tbh, but the steep price difference is too much. 60 euros prefer to put that in the cooling.
> Thanks for all the replies guys. You really know how to get people overly excited.


620 and h60 do alright, Having both. lol

and if you don't need an optical drive, go for the h100i, if you do, h80i should do fine. From what I know there is little difference between the 2 in terms of cooling.


----------



## kyismaster

My asrock is garunteed working in the market place


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> What gas seeing as the MIG I'm used to only uses oxygen.


When I did it a few years back I think we were using TriGas or Argon. AluMIG is the way to go welds like butter and takes considerably less skill then TIG.


----------



## Graffy

Guys please stop on the welding subject! I wish I never mentioned it now









I´m here to read about Prodigy modding and not some argument about welding.









It´s easy, he hue thinks he can do it? post a picture otherwise lets drop the subject









Back to those holes, I´m going to put my aqua box there
















Will post pic asap.

Ps no offence intended


----------



## Graffy

Here we go.

Just a rough cut out need to file it yet but you can see what I´m thinking of doing











And some, so you can see how things are coming along


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graffy*
> 
> Here we go.
> Just a rough cut out need to file it yet but you can see what I´m thinking of doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some so you can see how far I am.


I approve 1000% of that shelf.









what did you make it out of/where did you get it?


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I approve 1000% of that shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what did you make it out of/where did you get it?


THX!!!









I guess i´m going in the right direction









What you mean with made out of? Side panel or middle piece?

UPS read first sorry
















Shelf is made from aluminium I bought from a home store.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graffy*
> 
> THX!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i´m going in the right direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean with made out of? Side panel or middle piece?
> UPS read first sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelf is made from aluminium I bought from a home store.


Hmm... I might go buy me some aluminum.


----------



## yanks8981

Anyone in the West Michigan area interested in a Black Prodigy in great condition? PM me. It wasnt for me, and I'd love to find it a new home.


----------



## WALSRU

I still don't quite understand, why an external 240 when there's so much room on the inside?


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Hmm... I might go buy me some aluminum.


Can´t remember, but I think it was 1,2mm in thickness.

But to make things easer I bought some thin hard foam sheeting first to make a mask.
Easy to cut just need scissors or knife.

Thats how I made mine, will be white when I´m finished.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graffy*
> 
> Can´t remember, but I think it was 1,2mm in thickness.
> But to make things easer I bought some thin hard foam sheeting first to make a mask.
> Easy to cut just need scissors or knife.
> Thats how I made mine, will be white when I´m finished.


I got plenty of PB foam board (( protection board, aka board you put on windows to insulate it and protect during a hurricane ))


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I still don't quite understand, why an external 240 when there's so much room on the inside?


Just wait and see, you´ll know why then


----------



## WALSRU

Ooooh mystery, I like it


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I got plenty of PB foam board (( protection board, aka board you put on windows to insulate it and protect during a hurricane ))


What thickness?

Should work just fine









Mine is 3mm.


----------



## Pestilaence

Is that stuff heat reflective though? Kind of gives me an idea to help mount a m-atx board within the Prodigy though, depending on it's characteristics. I've never used it though.


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Is that stuff heat reflective though? Kind of gives me an idea to help mount a m-atx board within the Prodigy though, depending on it's characteristics. I've never used it though.


Don´t know if you could, because you can shape it with a heat gun.
But the heat from a motherboard should´nt be to hot, I guess?

I´ts cheep, so would be worth a try.


----------



## Pestilaence

Is the Spectre 230mm fan the biggest fan that fits in the front, without modding anything?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Is the Spectre 230mm fan the biggest fan that fits in the front, without modding anything?


Yes, it is.


----------



## adamski07

Hey guys please check out my log! MATX mod is done and I am now moving on to both side panels!







thank you to those who subd and gave support on my build. More updates coming!








[Mod] Project Prodigious - Bitfenix Prodigy: MATX, Watercooled and more!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Is the Spectre 230mm fan the biggest fan that fits in the front, without modding anything?


230mms are the largest commercially available fans to my knowledge.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graffy*
> 
> What thickness?
> Should work just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is 3mm.


3-4mm lol its made to stop rocks.


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Is the Spectre 230mm fan the biggest fan that fits in the front, without modding anything?


Tacens Aura PRO 250 is little bigger than Spectre 230 and it fits too (little tricky but it fits without modding front).


----------



## welshmouse

EDIT: NVM


----------



## kyismaster

lol get a car radiator fan.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Hey guys please check out my log! MATX mod is done and I am now moving on to both side panels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you to those who subd and gave support on my build. More updates coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [Mod] Project Prodigious - Bitfenix Prodigy: MATX, Watercooled and more!


Good god it's gorgeous. Big fan of your build.


----------



## adamski07

Anyone with red prodigy wants to sell their prodigy's "feet" and handle?







Anyone knows if BitFenix are selling those?







It would look perfect for my build.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> I see a H100 AND a Kuhler 920.
> GPU mod?


Kuhler 920 is going on the 7970 indeed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> No no problem
> Your parts making me drool











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> This site is very, very good at making you want to spend money. If you haven't ordered yet I've read a few reports of people having trouble with overclocking those Gigabyte boards because the voltage is locked. Probably best to go with the ASRock, Asus, or EVGA if you want to OC.
> Maybe I'm posting in the wrong thread but if you're not going full watercooling sometimes the Prodigy has some wasted space. Don't forget about the beautiful M-Atx or ITX cases from Silverstone and Lian-Li, most of them are much smaller in dimensions than the Prodigy and can fit all of the hardware you mentioned. Just my personal take as I do love my Prodigy but wish I'd gone a different route.
> Welcome to OCN!


Indeed, the gigabyte boards limit overclocks. Go asrock!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Seeing all the modding done to it, and making more than just a mini-itx board fit in there did more than just inspire me! lol I'm going to see if I can get either a full atx board in there, or just a m-atx.


Is there any performance reason? Or "just because"? Either way, I'd be interested in following your build log if you have one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> And, I want to stick with AMD, so my board choices will be different than the majority of every one else's on here. Speaking of which, why do so many of you choose Intel, as opposed to AMD? Amd has been doing multi-cores for longer, and is cheaper.


Multi-cores =! Faster

Intel is still faster, albeit more expensive [debatable]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> 620 and h60 do alright, Having both. lol
> and if you don't need an optical drive, go for the h100i, if you do, h80i should do fine. From what I know there is little difference between the 2 in terms of cooling.


The h100 will fit up top, as well as up front. You just need to be creative when mounting your dvd drive









But yeah, the H80 will make things a lot easier
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Anyone with red prodigy wants to sell their prodigy's "feet" and handle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows if BitFenix are selling those?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would look perfect for my build.


You could try PM'ing Xbournex, he's the Bitfenix rep around here. He might have some laying around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lol get a car radiator fan.


Those won't run off a standard PSU connector, it'll require some modding/electrical tinkering








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> My asrock is garunteed working in the market place


SOMEONE BUY THIS MAN'S MOTHERBOARD OR I WILL


----------



## adamski07

Dmanstasiu, I already emailed BitFenix's support/sales. Thanks tho. If I dont get any response soon, Ill pm xbournex regarding the handle and feet.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Dmanstasiu, I already emailed BitFenix's support/sales. Thanks tho. If I dont get any response soon, Ill pm xbournex regarding the handle and feet.


I find forum reps to always be much quicker, and much more helpful, in their responses. Xbournex also lives 30km away from me, I could just go bother him in person if you really need red handles


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graffy*


Nice window, still haven't got around to cutting mine, ever in hope of an official one i guess to save me the time. Nice to see other people have similar ideas though (i refer to the internal shroud).


----------



## ja9219

add me please, more pics later


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I still don't quite understand, why an external 240 when there's so much room on the inside?


For sure


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Hey guys please check out my log! MATX mod is done and I am now moving on to both side panels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you to those who subd and gave support on my build. More updates coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Mod] Project Prodigious - Bitfenix Prodigy: MATX, Watercooled and more!


Looks Really cool









But what part is still a Prodigy


----------



## WALSRU

The outer panels (except backplate) all started out life as a prodigy. Check out this build log.


----------



## danny.nguyen

I have a MSI Z77IA-E53 and am thinking of getting NZXT Kraken X40 (exhaust side), so will it fit 2 x 120mm case fans to the top. I will get a 230mm case fan for the front panel.


----------



## Jorde

Hey guys, been checking it out more and more, going for the white prodigy after all. With a front 230mm fan. Would the Mugen 3 fit in this? W/ or w/o removing the back case fan?

Have seen the noctua, but I happen to have the mugen lying around here. So prefer to use that. And I didn't see if they removed the back fan. (I'm assuming they did)


----------



## HuwSharpe

Modding the side shroud with extra lights, also to connected to the Recon for web control, though such mods pale in comparison to some of those posted here.


----------



## euf0ria

As some of us re-paint the whole chassis i was hoping that you guys can share some do´s and don´ts for a good DIY paintjob. Im going to repaint all metal parts myself since i will be cutting both sides, top, front, and mobo-tray in my mod=)
I hope to get help with sandblasting and mostly want your opinions on using ready-to-use spraycans or if a paint sprayer is needed for a nice finish. Also if you have experience on primers for metal and plastic. Could you use metal primer on plastic with good grip? I will re-paint my white chassie to...*drumwirl* ...White!! Reason being to color the cuts and to get the same white on everything including Rad, fans, and CPU-block.


----------



## Pestilaence

Best advice for a DIY paint job? Prep, prep, and prep! Take your time, clean everything well, and prep the hell out of what you're painting. Use quality paints, and don't overspray each coat. It's better to use multiple light coats, than one super thick coat that is just going to run.


----------



## Pestilaence

My black case should be here sometime tomorrow. I also ordered a Spectre 230mm fan as well. Gonna order the rest of the internals at the end of the month/ next month.


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Modding the side shroud with extra lights, also to connected to the Recon for web control, though such mods pale in comparison to some of those posted here.


THX









I also did´nt want a simple side panel.
Yours is looking sweet too, like the idea with the lights, but must admit I think it would get to me after a wile and disconnect them.









Mine was cut out using a jigsaw then filed too, as perfect as possible.

greets


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> As some of us re-paint the whole chassis i was hoping that you guys can share some do´s and don´ts for a good DIY paintjob.


like Pestilaence said the most important thing is prep!! Its the difference between WOW







and FAIL









But would like to add when you spray the coats don't move to slow do a quick side to side movement and keep doing it until
you see it going glossy. then stop for 5 to 10 min and repeat it until you are happy.

He is right about the end coat. "just before it will run on you" but, sorry Pestilaence us (professional) sprayers no how to do that.
I think it will only get him frustrated









But what does one say about DIY? Learning by doing, or failing







(me included)


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> SOMEONE BUY THIS MAN'S MOTHERBOARD OR I WILL


I will be once I get the cash, he is aware of this.

Also, anyone know how to paint the handles? The flex has me a lil worried.


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I will be once I get the cash, he is aware of this.
> Also, anyone know how to paint the handles? The flex has me a lil worried.


Found this mite help.?

Paint Options

Rubber is a flexible material, and it requires a flexible paint that won't crack but will hold up well. For light-duty use, 100 percent acrylic exterior house paint will adhere well and remain flexible enough to remain intact. Because the oils in rubber will probably bleed through water-based paint, use a fast drying oil- or shellac-based primer for the first coat. These are available in spray cans as well as in a brushing formula and can be top-coated with acrylic paint. For something relatively small such as a single rubber mat, the spray can is a more convenient option.

Some brands of aerosol spray paint can be used on hard-to-paint surfaces such as rubber. Check the label directions for materials the paint can be used on and how to use them.

For maximum durability, look for tire paint. These are solvent-based paints designed for painting tires in solid colors, stripes or other designs. Some come in kits, complete with brushes, primer and tire tape if you want to paint straight lines or stripes.

Paint Method

The method you choose depends on the type of paint you use. For any painting process, though, the surface should be clean and dry. If your mat has been used on a floor, it's probably very grimy--and if it's black, you can't see the grime. It should be scrubbed thoroughly with a degreasing detergent such as trisodium phosphate (TSP) or dish washing detergent and rinsed clean. Let the mat dry thoroughly before priming or painting.

Whenever you paint, especially with solvent-based paints, do so in a very well-ventilated space. Outside is the easiest. If you can't paint outside, however, open windows and use fans to dissipate fumes quickly.

Read more: What Type of Paint to Use on Rubber Mat? | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/way_6026859_type-paint-use-rubber-mat_.html#ixzz2FWZaiezi


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I will be once I get the cash, he is aware of this.
> Also, anyone know how to paint the handles? The flex has me a lil worried.


one way to paint is with vinyl paints. Bob used it on his build, he asked me about it and it works perfectly. The paint is flexible and doesnt chip easily. Its what they use on car leather seats.


----------



## GrimNights

Can anyone recommend a paint sprayer, I want to use some paint colors that just don't come in spray cans.


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimNights*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a paint sprayer, I want to use some paint colors that just don't come in spray cans.


Don´t know if you can get it there, but here in Germany SATA is very good!
I used them when I was professionally spraying.

Most important really is the nossle size and needle.

Found this should do the job perfectly.

http://www.sata.com/index.php?id=3993&L=11

And for small thing I used this

http://www.sata.com/index.php?id=satajet20b&L=11


----------



## GrimNights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graffy*
> 
> Don´t know if you can get it there, but here in Germany SATA is very good!
> I used them when I was professionally spraying.
> Most important really is the nossle size and needle.
> Found this should do the job perfectly.
> http://www.sata.com/index.php?id=3993&L=11
> And for small thing I used this
> http://www.sata.com/index.php?id=satajet20b&L=11


Thanks I will look into them but does clearly show the mess I am getting myself into. It seems I have alot to learn about HVLP spraying (time to read the guide). On a good note I ordered my hydro dip for my handles









Oh this is my goal


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimNights*
> 
> Thanks I will look into them but does clearly show the mess I am getting myself into. It seems I have alot to learn about HVLP spraying (time to read the guide). On a good note I ordered my hydro dip for my handles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this is my goal


NICE
















You can also get them for standard high pressure too.
Dint think about that one.


----------



## GrimNights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graffy*
> 
> NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also get them for standard high pressure too.
> Dint think about that one.


Well got the equipment priced out added to my wish list, just another $200 worth of tools to my growing hobby workshop ie my garage








I may have to find a place does custom spray cans, I have birthdays, Christmas, and anniversary coming up so for the time being $200 for equipment is out of my price range. Even more so since I just spent $90 for the dip kit and the long list of other tools I have gotten to do more "Handy Work"








So glad I put off buying the parts till haswell


----------



## Graffy

This mite be handy for some?
Sorry its in German











http://www.caseking.biz/product_info.php?cat=c357&info=p11225_Akasa_5,25_Zoll_Laufwerksrahmen_fuer_1x_3,5+1x_2,5_Zoll,_inkl._2x_USB_3.0.html


----------



## Blindsay

You know I keep looking for a kick @ss m-itx case that is suitable for watercooling and I keep coming back to this one lol. Everyone and their uncle has one but it seems like its the best choice


----------



## danny.nguyen

No one answered my qtn


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danny.nguyen*
> 
> I have a MSI Z77IA-E53 and am thinking of getting NZXT Kraken X40 (exhaust side), so will it fit 2 x 120mm case fans to the top. I will get a 230mm case fan for the front panel.


Guess push ´n pull?

Yes it should.


----------



## danny.nguyen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graffy*
> 
> Guess push ´n pull?
> Yes it should.


Thank you.


----------



## kittysox

New psu showed up and I'm all done for now. Could use a little bit better cable routing but I'll have to put some thought into it.




I'm so in love with this case I ordered a white one for a little pc I have planned for my 7 year old, got a really cute hello kitty keyboard and mouse to go with!


----------



## Blindsay

can you fit a 180mm rad in the front of this case?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Yup. Although depending on the thickness of the fan and the rad, you might have to remove the HDD bays entirely


----------



## Frankpaintbrush

Just a forewarning, the Evga Stinger motherboard and corsair H55 (or most likely any asetek branded alc) bracket will not work with the Prodigy. There is some circuitry on the back of the stinger which raises the backplate up a good bit, not to mention the plastic bracket seems like it wouldn't work regardless because of the standoffs not raising the motherboard up enough.


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fustercluck*
> 
> Just a forewarning, the Evga Stinger motherboard and corsair H55 (or most likely any asetek branded alc) bracket will not work with the Prodigy. There is some circuitry on the back of the stinger which raises the backplate up a good bit, not to mention the plastic bracket seems like it wouldn't work regardless because of the standoffs not raising the motherboard up enough.


Wont work as is. Anything will work with a little dremel help


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> can you fit a 180mm rad in the front of this case?


Even Phobya Xtreme 200 will fit there, but side panel must be removed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Yup. Although depending on the thickness of the fan and the rad, you might have to remove the HDD bays entirely


If You want to put there rad, You'll have to remove HDD cage eather way. Theres space for fan only with this cage.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Even Phobya Xtreme 200 will fit there, but side panel must be removed.
> If You want to put there rad, You'll have to remove HDD cage eather way. Theres space for fan only with this cage.


I don't know, I took out the HDD cage before anything went in


----------



## thetrystero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> Wont work as is. Anything will work with a little dremel help


how?the stinger looks awesome


----------



## Dustybroome

Thought I would share a few pics of my Prodigy build:






Build out is finished except for an ASUS GeForce GTX 660 Ti DirectCU II TOP with a EK waterblock that santa will hopefully bring.

More pics and buildout specs soon.


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I don't know, I took out the HDD cage before anything went in


The same here







I took out everything I could


----------



## WALSRU

Very clean build Dusty. Really love the lighting and coolant!


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Even Phobya Xtreme 200 will fit there, but side panel must be removed.


Remove it permanently or just while installing, I don't want to run the case with no side panel lol. I happen to have a 180mm radiator kicking around is why I asked, would save me a few bucks


----------



## fjordiales

Hey guys, new here & new at building. Here's what i have so far.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4763351


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> can you fit a 180mm rad in the front of this case?


Yes i have 200mm rad fitted 180 will fit


----------



## motokill36

200mm rad fits with both side pannels on
Hdd rack must be removed of side pannel tho


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Remove it permanently or just while installing, I don't want to run the case with no side panel lol. I happen to have a 180mm radiator kicking around is why I asked, would save me a few bucks


If You've got 180 go for it, it'll be as good as 200








I have to remove panel permanently there's too little place for it, maybe if I would move radiator to left... but panel on the right side is useless for me cause I've got my PC on my right








I've made temporarly front panel








I think I leave my handles/stands unused, I like it like this


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*


Too be honest I think the thing goes together well with those speakers















I´m being serious here







Kind of antique. like it.









Know why now, the thing reminds me of an older (but good) sub-woofer








If one did´nt know it was a Pc, I think you would mistake it for one?

Imagine that in the living room next to the speakers in the corner ( with same wood style)! One invisible Prodigy
















Bare with me: Guests have come to visit, your playing a film or music or Crysis 3







(you chose), the guest hears nice bass "BOOM"BOOM"BOOM" and goes "nice sub you have there, but have a question? where is the computer your playing on!!???
















I know what my next mod will be for my living room


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danny.nguyen*
> 
> Thank you.


Thank you for my first Rep


----------



## danny.nguyen

Did anyone try this Prolimatech Armageddon CPU Cooler on MSI Z77IA-E53 but there might be a problem by interfering those blue heatsink near the cpu socket due to the pipes under that huge HSF.


----------



## danny.nguyen

double post.


----------



## danny.nguyen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graffy*
> 
> Thank you for my first Rep


np buddy


----------



## SniperTeamTango

OP up to date.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Get adamski in the hall of fame


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Get adamski in the hall of fame


Is this to mean you nominate him? That puts him at 2 of the required 3.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Is this to mean you nominate him? That puts him at 2 of the required 3.


Yes sir


----------



## Jaacckk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Yes sir


I will be nominating him. Best build I have ever seen.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> 
> Hey guys, new here & new at building. Here's what i have so far.
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4763351


Nice, I have same cooler and main (and case)..but your rear fan havent clip, I have tried few times and is too tight the space...im right?
I mean isnt a "regular" fitting, no?

Can i be added?

  

Thx


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Nice, I have same cooler and main (and case)..but your rear fan havent clip, I have tried few times and is too tight the space...im right?
> I mean isnt a "regular" fitting, no?
> Can i be added?
> 
> Thx


I mounted the rear fan then placed the mobo+ heat sink. I used the anti vibe rubber strips do it won't squish the fins. Very tight fit tho.


----------



## GrimNights

anyone have experience with chemical paint remover / acid baths. There are some parts of the case where sanding just would be to much of a pain.

NVM I found out







Way simpler then I thought it be to remove power coating


----------



## WALSRU

I nominate Adamski as well.

Also, another Phanteks niiiiiiice!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Alright, I'll PM him for his HOF Shot.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Alright doods, I need some help..

My Swiftech rad that i'm using is half an inch to big... it interferes with my GPU Waterblock..
What do you guys reccommend I do? Purchase a thinner rad?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Alright doods, I need some help..
> My Swiftech rad that i'm using is half an inch to big... it interferes with my GPU Waterblock..
> What do you guys reccommend I do? Purchase a thinner rad?
> -snip-


Mount the fans or radiator externally


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Mount the fans or radiator externally


I was thinking of that, but I want everything to be internal. Its going to be my HTPC & I don't wanna hear or see anything.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> I was thinking of that, but I want everything to be internal. Its going to be my HTPC & I don't wanna hear or see anything.


Personally, I think that a radiator on the outside of a prodigy looks sexy

I don't quite see how it "interferes" ... it fits ...


----------



## Hsien

Finally got my replacement and upgraded gainward gtx670 phantom from warranty.. doesn't fit the prodigy.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Personally, I think that a radiator on the outside of a prodigy looks sexy
> I don't quite see how it "interferes" ... it fits ...


I can't connect my compression fittings to the block. The rad is to low.


----------



## jackofhearts495

I think I missed this... but are pre-cut side panel windows available for sale anywhere?


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Alright doods, I need some help..
> My Swiftech rad that i'm using is half an inch to big... it interferes with my GPU Waterblock..
> What do you guys reccommend I do? Purchase a thinner rad?


Thinner rad, low profile fans, or move rad to front panel.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> I think I missed this... but are pre-cut side panel windows available for sale anywhere?


Not as a mass-produced item. There are people who would do it for you, at a cost

But seriously, it's so simple to do, and so cheap. Just do it yourself


----------



## Teh Rav3n

I want in







New water cooled Prodigy build taking place right now, but pics will have to wait until my lady comes home from visiting family for the holiday. I also have a couple of more black Prodigy's coming in next Thursday for other projects/requests too.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> I think I missed this... but are pre-cut side panel windows available for sale anywhere?


Not that I'm aware of. Afaik, the only people selling mounted window panels, are included w/ the entire case @ PPC's. Also, Bitfenix doesn't sell replacement parts for their cases, aside from a front panel for the Prodigy that is.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Not as a mass-produced item. There are people who would do it for you, at a cost
> But seriously, it's so simple to do, and so cheap. Just do it yourself


I'm going to do my own.. only issue is the Panel. Its good quality steel & doesnt cut as easy with a dremel.


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Thinner rad, low profile fans, or move rad to front panel.


This, or just clearance the rad to clear the fittings...that's what I did.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> I'm going to do my own.. only issue is the Panel. Its good quality steel & doesnt cut as easy with a dremel.


Use a jigsaw w/ a fine tooth metal cutting blade. You'll need to do a little smoothing out w/ a file (and wear eye protection for sure, because the blade will throw all sorts of metal flakes into your eyes otherwise), but it's much easier to cut long straight lines w/ a jigsaw than any type of cut wheel.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> This, or just clearance the rad to clear the fittings...that's what I did.


Clearance the rad? Not sure what you mean by that.









I'm probably just going to go with a thinner rad..do you guys have any suggestions? I'm running Gentle Typhoon's AP-13's (Both 7 Volted).

Heres the rad I was looking @ from Alphacool, I'm just not sure if it'll be sufficient enough to cool a 3570k & a GTX670.


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Clearance the rad? Not sure what you mean by that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably just going to go with a thinner rad..do you guys have any suggestions? I'm running Gentle Typhoon's AP-13's (Both 7 Volted).
> Heres the rad I was looking @ from Alphacool, I'm just not sure if it'll be sufficient enough to cool a 3570k & a GTX670.


Hold on a moment, I don't have my camera handy as I mentioned earlier, but I'll point you to a thread that illustrates it perfectly.









Here it is: Mr Bean's iProdigy for iWife

Btw, you shouldn't have to go to the UT30 rad if you follow Mr Bean's method, I have a UT60 in the roof fit in mine, same as is used in the iProdigy build. Except I managed to fit Bitspower 11 x 16 mm compressions instead of the nipple fittings Mr Bean used with a few hairs of extra room to spare.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Clearance the rad? Not sure what you mean by that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably just going to go with a thinner rad..do you guys have any suggestions? I'm running Gentle Typhoon's AP-13's (Both 7 Volted).
> Heres the rad I was looking @ from Alphacool, I'm just not sure if it'll be sufficient enough to cool a 3570k & a GTX670.


Why only 1 rad?

You can fit a rad up top, and in the front, and in the bottom ... and a passive rad at the back, or with the fan on the outside

140 + 240 + 140 + 180 in the front, assuming 240 is up top


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> Hold on a moment, I don't have my camera handy as I mentioned earlier, but I'll point you to a thread that illustrates it perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is: Mr Bean's iProdigy for iWife
> Btw, you shouldn't have to go to the UT30 rad if you follow Mr Bean's method, I have a UT60 in the roof fit in mine, same as is used in the iProdigy build. Except I managed to fit Bitspower 11 x 16 mm compressions instead of the nipple fittings Mr Bean used with a few hairs of extra room to spare.


That might work








Thanks +rep!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Why only 1 rad?
> You can fit a rad up top, and in the front, and in the bottom ... and a passive rad at the back, or with the fan on the outside
> 140 + 240 + 140 + 180 in the front, assuming 240 is up top


No room in the front due to my res/pum combo & I don't really wanna mod anything @ the bottom.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Alright, I'll PM him for his HOF Shot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I nominate Adamski as well.
> Also, another Phanteks niiiiiiice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaacckk*
> 
> I will be nominating him. Best build I have ever seen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Yes sir


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Get adamski in the hall of fame


Thanks guys! Wow, I can't believe I got into HOF first! Just like before on LBA club. Unfortunately, I don't have any pics for it yet. I'll send it to you STT once I get one ready. Thank you so much!


----------



## barkinos98

it is possible to mount 120mm fans on top externally right? i'm in need of drives, so if i get this case i would def. install only one 120mm rad on top instead of the back, and im just planning to mount 2 fans exteriorly so it looks even and such. im configuring a prodigy build now (beta testing lol), and im planning to open a thread to collect information of what people would pick (GTX680+3770K or GTX680 and 3930K), just out of curiosity.


----------



## danny.nguyen

FYI, guys:-

Copied and pasted.

Hi Danny,

The Black Megahalems is compatible with MSI Z77IA-E53.
• Ram clearance -> If you install 25mm thickness fan (12025 or 14025 fan) on black Megahalems, it might block one RAM.
• Blocking the GPU between CPU socket and PCIE slot - it must be clearance without any issue. -> Black Megahalems won't block the GPU between CPU socket and PCIE slot.

Thank you for supporting Prolimatech.

Best regards,

**************************************
Selena Lee
Prolimatech Co.,LTD.
E-mail:[email protected]
Visit our Website at: www.prolimatech.com
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Prolimatech-Co-LTD/143936609425
Twitter: https://twitter.com/#!/Prolimatech


----------



## danny.nguyen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> it is possible to mount 120mm fans on top externally right? i'm in need of drives, so if i get this case i would def. install only one 120mm rad on top instead of the back, and im just planning to mount 2 fans exteriorly so it looks even and such. im configuring a prodigy build now (beta testing lol), and im planning to open a thread to collect information of what people would pick (GTX680+3770K or GTX680 and 3930K), just out of curiosity.


You can get 120mm x 12mm for the top mount.

They are on the way to me. I will confirm about it as I need a drive installed in my prodigy case. It's gonna be ALL BLACK. I don't like the silver frame and logo.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danny.nguyen*
> 
> You can get 120mm x 12mm for the top mount.
> They are on the way to me. I will confirm about it as I need a drive installed in my prodigy case. It's gonna be ALL BLACK. I don't like the silver frame and logo.


ah i see, and if i mount the fan on the outside full 25mm support? from what i saw recently thats OK with the case.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danny.nguyen*
> 
> FYI, guys:-
> Copied and pasted.
> Hi Danny,
> The Black Megahalems is compatible with MSI Z77IA-E53.
> • Ram clearance -> If you install 25mm thickness fan (12025 or 14025 fan) on black Megahalems, it might block one RAM.
> • Blocking the GPU between CPU socket and PCIE slot - it must be clearance without any issue. -> Black Megahalems won't block the GPU between CPU socket and PCIE slot.
> Thank you for supporting Prolimatech.
> Best regards,
> **************************************
> Selena Lee
> Prolimatech Co.,LTD.
> E-mail:[email protected]
> Visit our Website at: www.prolimatech.com
> Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Prolimatech-Co-LTD/143936609425
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/#!/Prolimatech


For the 2nd point, it would be true only if you install the heatsink parallel to the pci. Installing perpendicular to the pci will block it as the HS is over 95mm.
You're best air option would be to use a NH-U9B SE2 on motherboards with sockets placed close to the PCI.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danny.nguyen*
> 
> FYI, guys:-
> Copied and pasted.
> Hi Danny,
> The Black Megahalems is compatible with MSI Z77IA-E53.
> • Ram clearance -> If you install 25mm thickness fan (12025 or 14025 fan) on black Megahalems, it might block one RAM.
> • Blocking the GPU between CPU socket and PCIE slot - it must be clearance without any issue. -> Black Megahalems won't block the GPU between CPU socket and PCIE slot.
> Thank you for supporting Prolimatech.
> Best regards,
> **************************************
> Selena Lee
> Prolimatech Co.,LTD.
> E-mail:[email protected]
> Visit our Website at: www.prolimatech.com
> Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Prolimatech-Co-LTD/143936609425
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/#!/Prolimatech


For the 2nd point, it would be true only if you install the heatsink parallel to the pci. Installing perpendicular to the pci will block it as the HS is over 95mm.
You're best air option would be to use a NH-U9B SE2 on motherboards with sockets placed close to the PCI.


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Well a bit of bad news to start off the day. Powered up the pump overnight for a second leak test, and when I shut it down, the return line from the rad to the pump started to leak at the rotary joint of one of the 90° double rotary compression fittings. Only after the pump stops though, and not while it's running. Strange circumstance for a leak, and not but a few drops over about 10 minutes after the pump is powered down.

Ofc it's the line behind everything else, so it all has to be disassembled to remove the offending leaky fitting. This is gonna be fun...









No matter, I was just going to run it for a week to ensure it all was working perfectly, and then pull everything to de-lid the 3570k anyway. Still, it's not something I want to take apart more times than I have to, so I may just test on the OEM hs for a day or three and de-lid before putting it all back together.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> That might work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks +rep!
> No room in the front due to my res/pum combo & I don't really wanna mod anything @ the bottom.


Thanks! Which pump/res are you using, out of curiosity? I am running an Apogee Drive II w/ an Aquaero 5 LT for control myself, sans reservoir in order to make a little more room for everything else. I would've used a Tecnofront Nano if I could've found some left over stock in black, but...









It looks cavernous inside, aside from where the pump/fittings/tubing are at. Lol! A Prodigy...cavernous!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thanks guys! Wow, I can't believe I got into HOF first! Just like before on LBA club. Unfortunately, I don't have any pics for it yet. I'll send it to you STT once I get one ready. Thank you so much!


Grats! Very inspirational build you've got going on there! Noice!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> it is possible to mount 120mm fans on top externally right? i'm in need of drives, so if i get this case i would def. install only one 120mm rad on top instead of the back, and im just planning to mount 2 fans exteriorly so it looks even and such. im configuring a prodigy build now (beta testing lol), and im planning to open a thread to collect information of what people would pick (GTX680+3770K or GTX680 and 3930K), just out of curiosity.


Oh yeah, you can definitely fit a couple of 120 mm fans externally on the roof. That's exactly where I went with mine, although a filler plate to replace the mesh is necessary to keep it looking clean. I used an XSPC 240 mm rad gasket, and the remnants left over from it to create a seal between the filler plate and the radiator so the Xinrullian 2000 rpm fans I'm using would be at their most effective. I'd go with a 240 mm radiator up top, unless you just have to have the 5 1/4" bay for something else. Just my 2 ¢.

As far as drives go, I'm mounting:

(1) 128 Gb Samsung 840 Pro (OS drive)

(1) 64 Gb Crucial M4 (SRT cache duty)

(1) WD Velociraptor 500 Gb WD5000HHTZ

(1) Seagate 3 Tb ST3000DM01

Anything more I may need is handled by an Akasa Baymaster S (dock/card reader), which will be mounted externally in my 6 ch. class D amp chassis I made, that also serves as a monitor stand. Or another e-SATA dock I have that is capable of mounting 3.5" or 2.5" drives.









I'm still debating w/ myself what I'm going to do with this 750 Gb Momentus XT, maybe nom noms for the dock, or I may just return it.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> Well a bit of bad news to start off the day. Powered up the pump overnight for a second leak test, and when I shut it down, the return line from the rad to the pump started to leak at the rotary joint of one of the 90° double rotary compression fittings. Only after the pump stops though, and not while it's running. Strange circumstance for a leak, and not but a few drops over about 10 minutes after the pump is powered down.
> Ofc it's the line behind everything else, so it all has to be disassembled to remove the offending leaky fitting. This is gonna be fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter, I was just going to run it for a week to ensure it all was working perfectly, and then pull everything to de-lid the 3570k anyway. Still, it's not something I want to take apart more times than I have to, so I may just test on the OEM hs for a day or three and de-lid before putting it all back together.
> Thanks! Which pump/res are you using, out of curiosity? I am running an Apogee Drive II w/ an Aquaero 5 LT for control myself, sans reservoir in order to make a little more room for everything else. I would've used a Tecnofront Nano if I could've found some left over stock in black, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks cavernous inside, aside from where the pump/fittings/tubing are at. Lol! A Prodigy...cavernous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grats! Very inspirational build you've got going on there! Noice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, you can definitely fit a couple of 120 mm fans externally on the roof. That's exactly where I went with mine, although a filler plate to replace the mesh is necessary to keep it looking clean. I used an XSPC 240 mm rad gasket, and the remnants left over from it to create a seal between the filler plate and the radiator so the Xinrullian 2000 rpm fans I'm using would be at their most effective. I'd go with a 240 mm radiator up top, unless you just have to have the 5 1/4" bay for something else. Just my 2 ¢.
> As far as drives go, I'm mounting:
> (1) 128 Gb Samsung 840 Pro (OS drive)
> (1) 64 Gb Crucial M4 (SRT cache duty)
> (1) WD Velociraptor 500 Gb WD5000HHTZ
> (1) Seagate 3 Tb ST3000DM01
> Anything more I may need is handled by an Akasa Baymaster S (dock/card reader), which will be mounted externally in my 6 ch. class D amp chassis I made, that also serves as a monitor stand. Or another e-SATA dock I have that is capable of mounting 3.5" or 2.5" drives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still debating w/ myself what I'm going to do with this 750 Gb Momentus XT, maybe nom noms for the dock, or I may just return it.


thanks for that idea. im planning to put a drive and a fan controller in with the converter thingy i found for $15, and so it blocks the space, so im just going with a 180mm and 120mm rad, but if i find alternative ways, im plannign of putting 240+180mm, with the fans of 240 being outside. im guessing then it can house and keep a 690 cool?


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> Well a bit of bad news to start off the day. Powered up the pump overnight for a second leak test, and when I shut it down, the return line from the rad to the pump started to leak at the rotary joint of one of the 90° double rotary compression fittings. Only after the pump stops though, and not while it's running. Strange circumstance for a leak, and not but a few drops over about 10 minutes after the pump is powered down.
> Ofc it's the line behind everything else, so it all has to be disassembled to remove the offending leaky fitting. This is gonna be fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter, I was just going to run it for a week to ensure it all was working perfectly, and then pull everything to de-lid the 3570k anyway. Still, it's not something I want to take apart more times than I have to, so I may just test on the OEM hs for a day or three and de-lid before putting it all back together.
> Thanks! Which pump/res are you using, out of curiosity? I am running an Apogee Drive II w/ an Aquaero 5 LT for control myself, sans reservoir in order to make a little more room for everything else. I would've used a Tecnofront Nano if I could've found some left over stock in black, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks cavernous inside, aside from where the pump/fittings/tubing are at. Lol! A Prodigy...cavernous!


Dang that sucks.. at least you found it now & not later when it fried something. Been hearing about alot of leaks in Prodigy's lately.. i'll make sure to leak test mine for longer than 10 hours.

I'm using a Swiftech D5 with speed control. (Going to have it run @ 1 or 2. Going for more of a silent HTPC. My AP181 is going to be 5 volted & my top 2 GT AP-13's are gonna run @ 7 Volts. Still have yet to decide what back fan i'm going to purchase. O & almost forgot, my res & pump top are from Koolance. Not quite sure the name, but if you need more info on it I can look for it. Its one of two displayed on Koolance's website.


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> thanks for that idea. im planning to put a drive and a fan controller in with the converter thingy i found for $15, and so it blocks the space, so im just going with a 180mm and 120mm rad, but if i find alternative ways, im plannign of putting 240+180mm, with the fans of 240 being outside. im guessing then it can house and keep a 690 cool?


Ah, gotcha.







One of the reasons I chose the Aquaero 5 LT was that I could fit it in between the NexXxos UT60 on the backside of the bay block off plate. Ofc, having a software interface eliminated the need for using the bay, which was a good thing that allowed mounting the 240 mm rad in the roof. The Apogee Drive II was extra useful, because it gave me the additional room to leave the lower drive bay intact. The M4 is mounted on the chassis floor, with the 3 Tb and Velociraptor mounted in their respective cages. That only left the 840 Pro, which is mounted on top of the drive bay w/ some of that super aggressive 3M double sided tape.

Gah! I shouldn't have let her take my camera to Columbus so I could show you guys some pics. -_-

O, and you should be fine with that rad combination. A 240 mm alone is more than enough to keep a 3570k & 670 well below TJ max as Mr Bean showed, and adding a second gpu to the mix shouldn't affect delta T's much more than a degree or three w/ plenty of headroom to spare. With that 180 mm rad up front though, you should be sitting pretty on temps as long as you're pairing it with a high static pressure fan like the Silverstone AP-182.









The AP-182, which is only available in white, unfortunately...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Dang that sucks.. at least you found it now & not later when it fried something. Been hearing about alot of leaks in Prodigy's lately.. i'll make sure to leak test mine for longer than 10 hours.
> I'm using a Swiftech D5 with speed control. (Going to have it run @ 1 or 2. Going for more of a silent HTPC. My AP181 is going to be 5 volted & my top 2 GT AP-13's are gonna run @ 7 Volts. Still have yet to decide what back fan i'm going to purchase. O & almost forgot, my res & pump top are from Koolance. Not quite sure the name, but if you need more info on it I can look for it. Its one of two displayed on Koolance's website.


Yeah, it could've been a lot worse.







Fortunately, I'm pretty OCD about fittings, that comes from having used aircraft fittings for a very, very long time (ex-military avionics tech & retired race car fabricator/mech. Plus, this is my 3rd wc build using rotaries). I'd be more suspect of leaks where a DDC pump is concerned, due to the higher head pressure, and it doesn't get much higher in pressure than an MCP-35X @ 12 vdc in an uber short loop. If it weren't for the pwm control on the 35x, I'd be tempted to swap out my DIYINHK Toshiba pump controller from my old DDC 1T.

Lol! I'm using an AP-181 too!







As far as the rear fan position goes, it's a very tight fit w/ a UT60 (because of the rear port/plug), but 140 x 25 mm's will fit. I have a Xinrullian 1350 rpm 140 mm back there (secondary intake fan). Very quiet, and nice static pressure too, the SPL ratings are very accurate on their fans. The only downside being sleeve bearings vs. ball bearings, but a bit of oiling every once in a blue moon is nothing. I use a PTFE based Tri-Flow Superior Lubricant Oil w/Teflon to pre-oil mine after flushing the factory machine oils out of them for super long lasting protection, even after all of the oil has run out.

You can get it here: http://www.amazon.com/Tri-Flow-Triflow-TriFlow-Superior-Lube/dp/B003UWHNUA

I know the ones (pump top & res). Those are pretty sweet.









==================================================================================================================================

Just an FYI since my systems not showing up in my posts for some strange reason. This is my parts list on my build.

Case: Modified Bitfenix Prodigy (ofc)

CPU: i5 3570K

GPU: MSi R7950 TF 3 (7970 ref. pcb)

Mobo: AsRock Z77e-itx

Mem: 8 Gb Samsung DDR3 1600 Mhz ELV

SSD's: Samsung 840 Pro & Crucial M4 (SRT cache drive)

HDD's: WD Velociraptor WD5000HHTZ & Seagate ST3000DM01

Fan/pump cntrl: Aquacomputer Aquaero 5 LT

CPU block: Swiftech Apogee Drive II

GPU block: Watercool Heatkiller GPU-x3 79x0 w/ back plate

Rad: Alphacool NexXxoS UT-60 240 mm

Fittings: Bitspower rotaries/compressions

Tube: MasterKleer Clear/UV active blue

Fans: Silverstone AP-181

XSPC Xinrullian 120 mm 2000 rpm (x2)

XSPC Xinrullian 140 mm 1350 rpm

PSU: Corsair AX-750 Pro w/ custom & cut to length wire harness. No sleeving this time, bare 18-24-26 ga. black wiring.

Remote: AsRock Smart Remote

Edited for typo


----------



## danny.nguyen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ah i see, and if i mount the fan on the outside full 25mm support? from what i saw recently thats OK with the case.


Well, for me, I needed an ODD, that's wht i chose 120mm x 12mm. I will post my picture when it is done.


----------



## danny.nguyen

Thanks for the comment, xbournex. Actually I will put the fan on the front of that HSF to take the heat out from GPU through that into the exhaust fan and also from the top into that too!

Anyway I will post my picture of complete PC next week I hope/


----------



## barkinos98

Rav3n, its a huge post so im not quoting it and ruining everyone elses day lol. thanks man! i believe that 180mm and 120mm can handle a 690 and a 3770K, but im considering the need for a disc drive; the external ones are not much more expensive. thats IF i buy the prodigy, i can either buy one or go with a SM8


----------



## audioholic

Hey guys I need some help here.
I am trying to decide on what radiators I should go with for my build. I know this isn't the watercooling thread but figured it would be best to post with the case I am using.








Out of all options what would you guys choose?
2x240
1x240/1x200
1x240/1x120
I will be cooling a 2500k and a 670FTW. Both will be overclocked as well. I will also be needing a pump and fans








I currently have an XSPC Raystorm and a BP Z Tank 150mm. I feel like such a noob asking all these questions but before I go hog wild and spend money I dont have I would like some input.
Do I go crossflow XSPC rads. or Alphacool? Thickness?
Thanks for all suggestions guys, I really appreciate any feedback.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Hey guys I need some help here.
> I am trying to decide on what radiators I should go with for my build. I know this isn't the watercooling thread but figured it would be best to post with the case I am using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of all options what would you guys choose?
> 2x240
> 1x240/1x200
> 1x240/1x120
> I will be cooling a 2500k and a 670FTW. Both will be overclocked as well. I will also be needing a pump and fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have an XSPC Raystorm and a BP Z Tank 150mm. I feel like such a noob asking all these questions but before I go hog wild and spend money I dont have I would like some input.
> Do I go crossflow XSPC rads. or Alphacool? Thickness?
> Thanks for all suggestions guys, I really appreciate any feedback.


How do you plan on fitting 2x 240mm rads?

for thickness, obviously the thicker the better but you'll need to keep in mind the thickness you can fit

EX series are great, Alphacool are good.

The religiously-praised watercooling fans around these parts are the Scythe Gentle Typhoons, either 1850 or 2100rpm.


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> How do you plan on fitting 2x 240mm rads?
> for thickness, obviously the thicker the better but you'll need to keep in mind the thickness you can fit
> EX series are great, Alphacool are good.
> The religiously-praised watercooling fans around these parts are the Scythe Gentle Typhoons, either 1850 or 2100rpm.


Offset bracket up top. I don't need optical bay and have a plan for my SSD/Laptop drive mounting so all that is going to be taken out


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Offset bracket up top. I don't need optical bay and have a plan for my SSD/Laptop drive mounting so all that is going to be taken out


So no rear fan?


----------



## welshmouse

So im on the precipice of ordering some watercooling parts with my leftover cash after xmas shopping.

I need a small res that will work in this case, and i cant decide between the swiftech mcres 2 or the ek multioption x2 150.
I intend to keep the bottom HDD cage, not sure which of these would be easier to mount?

Also, still cant figure out if a single 240mm ex XSPC rad would cool a 3570k and 690, or if i should get an additional 120.

halp?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> So im on the precipice of ordering some watercooling parts with my leftover cash after xmas shopping.
> I need a small res that will work in this case, and i cant decide between the swiftech mcres 2 or the ek multioption x2 150.
> I intend to keep the bottom HDD cage, not sure which of these would be easier to mount?
> Also, still cant figure out if a single 240mm ex XSPC rad would cool a 3570k and 690, or if i should get an additional 120.
> halp?


Always go for overkill









Why the need for an HDD cage? Everything in this case becomes a lot easier without it


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Always go for overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the need for an HDD cage? Everything in this case becomes a lot easier without it


I already have 3 2.5 inch drives and a 3.5. replacing the 3.5 would be far too much time, hassle and money.

It seems like keeping it shouldn't cause me any real hassle, as long as I can find a res to go on top of it. I intend to get a swiftech apogee drive II so pump mounting isn't an issue.

I just have no experience with non bay reservoirs, and tbh I can't even figure out what the inlet/outlet ports are meant to be from looking at the ek.

the ek is a much better option for me cause its available in my country, pretty much the only res likely to fit i can get here. Think it will fit on top of the hdd cage?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Check the measurements


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> So no rear fan?


Don't think I will be needing a rear fan. If I absolutely need to I will just mount one externally as I will never see the back of the case. I wont mind a fan back there, but having external radiators is not my thing


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Don't think I will be needing a rear fan. If I absolutely need to I will just mount one externally as I will never see the back of the case. I wont mind a fan back there, but having external radiators is not my thing


I see









I currently have an H100 up top, Corsair AF140 in the back, Bitfenix 230mm in the front, and I'm going to mount a Kuhler 920 where the HDD cages were


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Rav3n, its a huge post so im not quoting it and ruining everyone elses day lol. thanks man! i believe that 180mm and 120mm can handle a 690 and a 3770K, but im considering the need for a disc drive; the external ones are not much more expensive. thats IF i buy the prodigy, i can either buy one or go with a SM8


Lol! Np, I had a lot to say this a.m.







I have an external optical drive, seemed the best way with everything I have going on in the Prodigy.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Hey guys I need some help here.
> I am trying to decide on what radiators I should go with for my build. I know this isn't the watercooling thread but figured it would be best to post with the case I am using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of all options what would you guys choose?
> 2x240
> 1x240/1x200
> 1x240/1x120
> I will be cooling a 2500k and a 670FTW. Both will be overclocked as well. I will also be needing a pump and fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have an XSPC Raystorm and a BP Z Tank 150mm. I feel like such a noob asking all these questions but before I go hog wild and spend money I dont have I would like some input.
> Do I go crossflow XSPC rads. or Alphacool? Thickness?
> Thanks for all suggestions guys, I really appreciate any feedback.


I don't have personal experience with this, but I've heard a few say that the 200 mm rads are a bad choice unless you plan on relocating the pwr/reset/fp audio panel. 180 mm is as large as you can get away with up front w/o the relocation. Again, that's hearsay, but it looks to be true from what I can see from the gap between my 180 mm front fan & the panel.

Afaik, that leaves the only choice being the MagicCool rad.

If you want the very best radiator; Martin's (at Martins Liquid Labs) test results indicated for fans above 1000 rpm, all the way to 2200 rpms, the AlphaCool NexXxos UT60 reigns supreme (no, the Monsta wasn't tested, but there isn't enough room for it anyway). The tests were all on 360 mm rads, although the 240's are exactly the same per each manufacturer. Just shorter ofc.

Source


----------



## Zboy

is there a list of stores that sell the prodigy? i'd like to join this club some time in the future, but shipping to where i live is brutal... $50 at ncix, $40 at newegg (and the white is never in stock there) and amazon doesn't sell it directly so shipping costs are even worse

right now my only option is getting it shipped from ncix to a friend/family member on the contiguous US (free shipping to them) while ordering it with my $20 promo coupon. when they return home they'd be able to load it on the plane with them for $25. only probably with that plan is i'm not sure when i'll be able to carry it out, if at all...and the promo expires early next year

also is there any news for new z77 wifi enabled mitx boards; or at least price drops on the current ones? the board i'm looking at is $150 but i just can't justify spending that much


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> is there a list of stores that sell the prodigy? i'd like to join this club some time in the future, but shipping to where i live is brutal... $50 at ncix, $40 at newegg (and the white is never in stock there) and amazon doesn't sell it directly so shipping costs are even worse
> right now my only option is getting it shipped from ncix to a friend/family member on the contiguous US (free shipping to them) while ordering it with my $20 promo coupon. when they return home they'd be able to load it on the plane with them for $25. only probably with that plan is i'm not sure when i'll be able to carry it out, if at all...and the promo expires early next year
> also is there any news for new z77 wifi enabled mitx boards; or at least price drops on the current ones? the board i'm looking at is $150 but i just can't justify spending that much


ASrock z77e-itx, $150

As for the prodigy. .. NCIX, Amazon, Newegg...

Where do you live?


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> is there a list of stores that sell the prodigy? i'd like to join this club some time in the future, but shipping to where i live is brutal... $50 at ncix, $40 at newegg (and the white is never in stock there) and amazon doesn't sell it directly so shipping costs are even worse
> right now my only option is getting it shipped from ncix to a friend/family member on the contiguous US (free shipping to them) while ordering it with my $20 promo coupon. when they return home they'd be able to load it on the plane with them for $25. only probably with that plan is i'm not sure when i'll be able to carry it out, if at all...and the promo expires early next year
> also is there any news for new z77 wifi enabled mitx boards; or at least price drops on the current ones? the board i'm looking at is $150 but i just can't justify spending that much


Asrock, MSI and Gigabyte are sub $150 boards that have Wi-Fi and excellent overclockability (assuming you are going to (minus the Gigabyte board)). i would just eat the shipping charges considering the daunting task of having to lug that case through customs and what not.

thats my 2 cents.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> Asrock, MSI and Gigabyte are sub $150 boards that have Wi-Fi and excellent overclockability (assuming you are going to (minus the Gigabyte board)). i would just eat the shipping charges considering the daunting task of having to lug that case through customs and what not.
> thats my 2 cents.


I was having a mini-stroke with your first sentence, which included "excellent overclockability" and "Gigabyte" in the same sentence lol (For people reading this, that only affects the Z77 MITX board)

And I agree with you, just buy the prodigy and have it shipped directly, it's much easier than customs. The prodigy box isnt exactly small


----------



## Zboy

i'm in hawaii

and actually two of the boards i'm looking at are the asrock and msi (not like there are that many more options lol). asrock looks good but i don't know enough about the msi to make a solid judgement (really just concerned about the wifi on that)

i know i could have it shipped directly for convenience, but the thing is i don't even need a new computer. i just want a new build in this case lol. i'm trying to find the best way to work around the costs without cutting corners. otherwise i defnitely won't be building this until something in my current system pops


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> i'm in hawaii
> and actually two of the boards i'm looking at are the asrock and msi (not like there are that many more options lol). asrock looks good but i don't know enough about the msi to make a solid judgement (really just concerned about the wifi on that)
> i know i could have it shipped directly for convenience, but the thing is i don't even need a new computer. i just want a new build in this case lol. i'm trying to find the best way to work around the costs without cutting corners. otherwise i defnitely won't be building this until something in my current system pops[/quote
> 
> *HERE* is a review of the MSI board and *HERE* is the MSI webpage. i myself will be getting that board seeing as it isnt the Asrock or Asus board that everyone else is buying. i like being the odd man out. how else would anyone know if the product is worth buying? either way, they both have Wi-Fi and would be an excellent main component to your SFF build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: not sure why my post is integrated with that quotation haha!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Because you forgot the ] at the end of his quote


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> i'm in hawaii
> and actually two of the boards i'm looking at are the asrock and msi (not like there are that many more options lol). asrock looks good but i don't know enough about the msi to make a solid judgement (really just concerned about the wifi on that)
> i know i could have it shipped directly for convenience, but the thing is i don't even need a new computer. i just want a new build in this case lol. i'm trying to find the best way to work around the costs without cutting corners. otherwise i defnitely won't be building this until something in my current system pops[/quote
> *HERE* is a review of the MSI board and *HERE* is the MSI webpage. i myself will be getting that board seeing as it isnt the Asrock or Asus board that everyone else is buying. i like being the odd man out. how else would anyone know if the product is worth buying? either way, they both have Wi-Fi and would be an excellent main component to your SFF build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: not sure why my post is integrated with that quotation haha!
> 
> 
> 
> saw that kitguru review, but like you said nobody is buying it. tech site reviews are great and everything, but i like to see some user reviews too.
> 
> that wifi dongle though. why couldn't they use the mini pcie card like everyone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol my post did it too
Click to expand...


----------



## samoth777

hello prodigy users,
has anybody here tried watercooling a 690 in one of these things?


----------



## motokill36

Should be easy to cool a 690 in this case


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Should be easy to cool a 690 in this case


if you fit a 240mm and 180mm rad, it can cool it and keep good temps, but with the sacrifice of a ODD which most people dont care about imo.


----------



## Chromate

Got a bit of an update on my prodigy








It's been off to a really slow start, but things should start to pick up now.

I've made the front panel, now it just needs some fine sanding and paint


Picture with side panel. The acrylic was a bit tricky. The side panel is made of quite thick metal, I milled the acrylic so it's flush with the panel.


----------



## Duplicated

I can't seem to find a mini-ITX motherboard with a P67 chipset. Can anyone suggest me an alternative chipset that will allow overclocking for a 2600K?

Also, which brand/model has the most overclocking potential (ie. lots of PWM)?


----------



## SonofJor-El

[QUOTEWhat do you guys think of this build so far? I know it's not Intel, but I'm curious what you guys think about it, and how it'll do. I have a GT 430 graphics card in my current computer that I will swap out for the time being, and plan on upgrading to a GT 660 Ti probably.

Mini-ITX Build.JPG 181k .JPG file[/QUOTE]

I personally wouldnt utilize that ASRock board. I too would prefer AMD and after doing extensive reviews there were a number of issues with overheating and some instances of fires too. You would need a heatsink for the mosfet chip. I would go with Intel for now until a decent reliable AMD becomes available!

I am getting my Prodigy case this week. I fell in love with it so I decided to sell my Cosmos II PC (still waiting to sell it LOL) I am calling my build the Fortress of Solitude. I am going for an all white scheme with red LED's that glow like the Krypton sun. I am CANNOT WAIT to get my case in, post pics and join this club. I just finished reading thru all 342 pages of this post so I can say I am caught up and ready to join and help!


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> I can't seem to find a mini-ITX motherboard with a P67 chipset. Can anyone suggest me an alternative chipset that will allow overclocking for a 2600K?
> Also, which brand/model has the most overclocking potential (ie. lots of PWM)?


Z77 will let you overclock

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131840


----------



## SonofJor-El

OK I have been contemplating paying someone sleeving my cables. I figured why it looks easy enough! So I found the tools I need and the sleeving and heatshrink but I need to know the correct sizes to get so I can mod correctly without wasting time/money. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## the petes

QUOTE: Zboy

""saw that kitguru review, but like you said nobody is buying it. tech site reviews are great and everything, but i like to see some user reviews too.

that wifi dongle though. why couldn't they use the mini pcie card like everyone else frown.gif

lol my post did it too""

just because people arent buying it, doesnt mean its not a good board. by that logic, no one would be buying new products because no one has it yet!!! look at the EVGA Stinger. tons of people are buying it and its got the same problems that EVGA is known for.

bottom line, do some research and make an educated decision. that way you cant get mad at anyone but yourself if you arent satisfied


----------



## audioholic

Any thoughts on tubing routing if I do the 240 and the 180??


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Any thoughts on tubing routing if I do the 240 and the 180??


240-gpu-180-cpu-pump/res-240 should give you great temps. you can change the order of gpu and cpu, which i dont know but im guessing would be same?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chromate*
> 
> Picture with side panel. The acrylic was a bit tricky. The side panel is made of quite thick metal, I milled the acrylic so it's flush with the panel.


Looks good and milling the acrylic... now that's a touch of quality.


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chromate*
> 
> Got a bit of an update on my prodigy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been off to a really slow start, but things should start to pick up now.
> I've made the front panel, now it just needs some fine sanding and paint
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture with side panel. The acrylic was a bit tricky. The side panel is made of quite thick metal, I milled the acrylic so it's flush with the panel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Looks good and milling the acrylic... now that's a touch of quality.


Agreed! Very nicely done Chromate.







+1 I like the look of the raw metal on the face meself.


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Z77 will let you overclock
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131840


LOL, almost 200 bucks for just the mobo?


----------



## welshmouse

so i just ordered the apogee drive, an mcres 2 reservoir, fittings and tim.
they are coming from the us so may take a week or 2.
i can order an ex120 and ex240 from here in nz, and a block for my 690 so hopefully can get this loop underway when the us stuff ships.

hopefully christmas wont delay my order too much...

Edit: just remembered i have a spare rs240 from my last loop. how much better is the ex likely to be? worth buying when i already have this spare?


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> QUOTE: Zboy
> ""saw that kitguru review, but like you said nobody is buying it. tech site reviews are great and everything, but i like to see some user reviews too.
> that wifi dongle though. why couldn't they use the mini pcie card like everyone else frown.gif
> lol my post did it too""
> just because people arent buying it, doesnt mean its not a good board. by that logic, no one would be buying new products because no one has it yet!!! look at the EVGA Stinger. tons of people are buying it and its got the same problems that EVGA is known for.
> bottom line, do some research and make an educated decision. that way you cant get mad at anyone but yourself if you arent satisfied


that's not what i meant at all. tech site reviews do offer a lot of insight, but when gauging reliability, longevity, diversity, etc i tend to look at user reviews much closer, as these are the type of things that are determined over time, with actual experience with the product. at the same time, user reviews aren't everything, and i always take them with a grain of salt

i'm just not the type of person to go out and gamble on a purchase. i am more than willing to wait a while for user reviews


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 240-gpu-180-cpu-pump/res-240 should give you great temps. you can change the order of gpu and cpu, which i dont know but im guessing would be same?


tbh its what im planning to do with mine. i decided i can just buy an external ODD and use it in any computer we own, rather than restricting usage range and cooling space, plus the rad enlargement+external's difference is only $20 or so, no biggie.


----------



## Kokin

Just in case anyone was wondering how my Prodigy turned out (I'll update my buildlog some time







) and how it is now, here are a few pictures:

My HDD + SSD are well hidden under my fan controller.











The tubing was horrible to route...







The tubing has since turned milky, but it's kinda cool:



Glad I was able to make use of all 8 of my GT-2150s and they work well enough with my EX rads at whisper-quiet speeds.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Just in case anyone was wondering how my Prodigy turned out (I'll update my buildlog some time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and how it is now, here are a few pictures:
> My HDD + SSD are well hidden under my fan controller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tubing was horrible to route...
> 
> 
> 
> The tubing has since turned milky, but it's kinda cool:
> 
> Glad I was able to make use of all 8 of my GT-2150s and they work well enough with my EX rads at whisper-quiet speeds.


Looks sweet. I wasn't able to fit 2 rads in my little rig









Sleeve those fan cables tho!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Just in case anyone was wondering how my Prodigy turned out (I'll update my buildlog some time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and how it is now, here are a few pictures:
> My HDD + SSD are well hidden under my fan controller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I was able to make use of all 8 of my GT-2150s and they work well enough with my EX rads at whisper-quiet speeds.


I don't see an HDD


----------



## Scorpion49

So I did some work on Tiny Orange Bits today. Got froggy and drove 2 hours to microcenter and spent way too much money is more like it.

Picked up an ASRock Z77E-ITX, which amazingly enough can overclock and undervolt my 3570k just like a desktop board! Gigabyte should take notes with their Z77N-WIFI which I will be returning to Amazon. Also got 16GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical 8-8-8-24 1.5v stuff, looks good and was cheap for a Cas 8 16GB kit at $84. Last but not least, I grabbed a Samsung 840 250GB SSD to pair with my Samsung 830 128GB OS drive. GOing to get rid of the Corsair Force3 60GB I was using for OS before.

Now I just need to get my water cooling list together and order it so I can finish this build up, that and some sleeved cable extensions for my cheesy Enermax PSU.

Sorry for the crappy pics, I didn't realize my phone was set on one of the lower quality image types. Had to improvise as my H100 backplate would not fit on this board due to the caps.


----------



## adamski07

Looks great! I love those ballistix rams! Got myself an 8gb kit.







Build looks perfect, just needs wire sleeving.


----------



## dmanstasiu

How does the H100 not fit?

I have the H100 mounted atm, and the exact same board

And why are there bolts on it


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> How does the H100 not fit?
> I have the H100 mounted atm, and the exact same board
> And why are there bolts on it


Backplate does not fit. I have the old style flat metal one, not the newer one with the adjustable anchor nuts.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Backplate does not fit. I have the old style flat metal one, not the newer one with the adjustable anchor nuts.


Awh


----------



## Touretts

Hello,

I have my little build thought it might fit in here


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Awh


Not too worried, H100 is only there until I get my water kit ordered. Just planning it carefully so I can order everything after the holiday craziness is over. Gotta contact Bitfenix too, my Prodigy has a bad USB 3.0 header. I went and bought a new motherboard thinking the board was bad, guess what it still doesn't work.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Not too worried, H100 is only there until I get my water kit ordered. Just planning it carefully so I can order everything after the holiday craziness is over. Gotta contact Bitfenix too, my Prodigy has a bad USB 3.0 header. I went and bought a new motherboard thinking the board was bad, guess what it still doesn't work.


Ouch :$ If you were local I'd give you mine







I dont even need my front panel, I'm thinking of relocating the PWR_ON and reset and ditching the rest


----------



## xbournex

Most likely your USB settings in your BIOS, not the port itself. What have you tested with?


----------



## Frankpaintbrush

Here's my work in progress.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Most likely your USB settings in your BIOS, not the port itself. What have you tested with?


Its the header. Tried it on 2 different board, same result. Tried the same 2 boards with the header in my Switch 810 and it works fine. I've tried the USB 2.0 only, 3.0 only, and both at the same time. The Gigabyte board will boot but say the devices plugged in are corrupted, the ASRock will not even POST with something plugged in to them.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fustercluck*
> 
> Here's my work in progress.


so a 760i fits with no problems. also, are those pre sleeved cables or extensions, i cant see them from the picture.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Has anyone tried mounting an MSata drive under their Asrock mobo? Wondering if it'll fit or if i'm gonna have to get the dremel out.


----------



## Frankpaintbrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> so a 760i fits with no problems. also, are those pre sleeved cables or extensions, i cant see them from the picture.


Yeah I think the 760i is the same size as the AX650/750/850 units . All the cables are the bitfenix extensions which makes the cable area look horrendous lol.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fustercluck*
> 
> Yeah I think the 760i is the same size as the AX650/750/850 units . All the cables are the bitfenix extensions which makes the cable area look horrendous lol.


Why not just sleeve the cables? I am getting the same PSU and with it being fully modular it should be easy enough to do!


----------



## Frankpaintbrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Why not just sleeve the cables? I am getting the same PSU and with it being fully modular it should be easy enough to do!


Definitely would look better, but I don't think with heatshrink the cables would work in the Prodigy PSU area with a 160mm fully modular unit.


----------



## barkinos98

can someone confirm as much as possible in my prodigy rig? i dont want to buy parts and having them not fit in turkey


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fustercluck*
> 
> Definitely would look better, but I don't think with heatshrink the cables would work in the Prodigy PSU area with a 160mm fully modular unit.


True but from what I have been reading you dont necessarily need to use heatshrink. A little bit of glue at each end will keep the sleeving attached to the cable! I think thats the route I will be taking. It looks cleaner but it takes a bit of practice to get it done as well








heck I have even consider colored duck tape to sleeve the cables as well! LOL


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Has anyone tried mounting an MSata drive under their Asrock mobo? Wondering if it'll fit or if i'm gonna have to get the dremel out.


I'd like to know this too.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I'd like to know this too.


It will fit. I tried out an old 1GB drive from a netbook because I want to eventually get a 256GB mSATA drive for under there, it has about the same clearance as a CPU backplate to the tray (read: almost none but it fits). Caveat: almost every CPU backplate seems to block it from fitting as well, mine worked because I have nuts on the back in the first place.


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> can someone confirm as much as possible in my prodigy rig? i dont want to buy parts and having them not fit in turkey


Looks fine to me. I'd go with the Xinrullian 2000 rpm fans over the GT's, both for price & performance imho. Unless you already have the GT's on hand that is.







Check them out...

Ehume's Xinrullian fan review


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Touretts*


Festive =))


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> It will fit. I tried out an old 1GB drive from a netbook because I want to eventually get a 256GB mSATA drive for under there, it has about the same clearance as a CPU backplate to the tray (read: almost none but it fits). Caveat: almost every CPU backplate seems to block it from fitting as well, mine worked because I have nuts on the back in the first place.


Well Im going to cover my mobo tray with electrical tape and do exactly what you did, as we'll be using the same cooler and socket.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Well Im going to cover my mobo tray with electrical tape and do exactly what you did, as we'll be using the same cooler and socket.


Great! I didn't think to get a picture of it when I tried it until I saw this question, I don't really want to un-do everything to put it back on there


----------



## Scorpion49

*Also, ADD ME!*


----------



## SniperTeamTango

...I need to make a section for orange/red.

Refitting my network atm, will when I don't have to use my phone.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> ...I need to make a section for orange/red.
> Refitting my network atm, will when I don't have to use my phone.


Hah, I was just posting it because I totally forgot before I was so excited to have an orange case.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> *Also, ADD ME!*


DUUD NOOOOOOO I WAS GOING TO BE THE FIRST OWNER












































lol congratz anyways


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> DUUD NOOOOOOO I WAS GOING TO BE THE FIRST OWNER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol congratz anyways


Haha I've had the case since it popped up on newegg, literally ordered it the second it was available. I've had it for about 3 weeks now but I've been trying to get all of my hardware together. I love it, the color is perfect. Now I have to decide between more orange LED spectres and the ornage cougar fans.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Haha I've had the case since it popped up on newegg, literally ordered it the second it was available. I've had it for about 3 weeks now but I've been trying to get all of my hardware together. I love it, the color is perfect. Now I have to decide between more orange LED spectres and the ornage cougar fans.


i would go for cougar for rad fans, and spectres for any other fan as they glow very nicely.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i would go for cougar for rad fans, and spectres for any other fan as they glow very nicely.


I've been using the spectres for over a year now on radiators, they are sooooo quiet. At the price point I haven't found anything that beats them. I may order one cougar and see how I like it, they are pretty expensive for me not to like them. I HATED GT's, the motor makes the strangest noise. I bought 12 of them and promptly sold them two days after I got them, what a waste of money.


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Congrats on the case Scorpion!









Taking a little break from working on mine, and thought I'd share this. Probably the shortest run of tubing ever, and no doubt, in one of the most difficult areas to work in.









Sorry about the crappy phone pic. :/


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> Congrats on the case Scorpion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a little break from working on mine, and thought I'd share this. Probably the shortest run of tubing ever, and no doubt, in one of the most difficult areas to work in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the crappy phone pic. :/


NiCE


----------



## SniperTeamTango

OP Updated!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> Congrats on the case Scorpion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a little break from working on mine, and thought I'd share this. Probably the shortest run of tubing ever, and no doubt, in one of the most difficult areas to work in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the crappy phone pic. :/


You have way more patience than I do, thats for sure! Looking good, are you using that block/pump combo thing?


----------



## thetrystero

Just wondering if anyone can comment on the quality of the dual 120mm fans that comes with this case? Is the noise/performance ratio pretty decent, or will I be having to spend extra $$$ on some replacements? They are probably not pwm but can I control them from the voltage fan ports on the asrock z77e? If so what splitter should I buy to have the both of them voltage controlled? I will probably be putting a spectre 230 on the front too. Decent quiet fan?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can comment on the quality of the dual 120mm fans that comes with this case? Is the noise/performance ratio pretty decent, or will I be having to spend extra $$$ on some replacements? They are probably not pwm but can I control them from the voltage fan ports on the asrock z77e? If so what splitter should I buy to have the both of them voltage controlled? I will probably be putting a spectre 230 on the front too. Decent quiet fan?


You just described what I have but at all 12v. Its DEAD silent.


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> NiCE


Muchas gracias!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> You have way more patience than I do, thats for sure! Looking good, are you using that block/pump combo thing?


Thanks! Patience will come w/ old age, trust me on that. Lol!







The Apogee Drive II? Sure am. It's pretty tough to beat it performance wise. About 1° lower temps on average than the Apogee HD alone, which puts it on par w/ Koolance's CPU-380 roughly. I don't think anyone's compared the two directly yet, but I'd like to see it if anyone knows of a review w/ them both.









Although the ΔT spread is so close between the top blocks, it's more of a crap shoot with mounting & TIM variables than actual block performance anymore. I almost feel like a 5 mount average isn't enough to ensure accuracy with how close performance is in today's blocks.

Here's a better pic of the block.


----------



## thetrystero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> You just described what I have but at all 12v. Its DEAD silent.


by 12v do you mean voltage controlled? How many such ports does the asrock have?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> by 12v do you mean voltage controlled? How many such ports does the asrock have?


I mean plugged into molex. Max RPM without overvolting. The stock fans are really quiet, they're 120mm spectres.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> can someone confirm as much as possible in my prodigy rig? i dont want to buy parts and having them not fit in turkey


Good luck.


----------



## Duplicated

Can anyone suggest me a good Z77 mobo with a lot of overclocking headroom?


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> Can anyone suggest me a good Z77 mobo with a lot of overclocking headroom?


Stinger or P8z77-I


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> Can anyone suggest me a good Z77 mobo with a lot of overclocking headroom?


I wasn't sure for a while if my ASRock Z77E ITX was limiting my overclocking potential, but after hitting 5.2GHz last night I can safely say it's a good board for overclocking with.


----------



## thetrystero

just wondering, how do you guys organize multiple fans to each fan header? I'll have 2x120mm spectre, 1x230mm spectre, 1xnoiseblocker pwm for exhaust, and 1x xigmatek pwm for cpu.

there are only 2 four pin headers on the mobo. possible to organize all my fans so that they can be speed controlled?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> just wondering, how do you guys organize multiple fans to each fan header? I'll have 2x120mm spectre, 1x230mm spectre, 1xnoiseblocker pwm for exhaust, and 1x xigmatek pwm for cpu.
> there are only 2 four pin headers on the mobo. possible to organize all my fans so that they can be speed controlled?


Fan controller -> $17


----------



## xbournex

Or, BitFenix 3 pin splitters - $9.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Or, BitFenix 3 pin splitters - $9.


^ This guy knows how to sell a product









and yeah. There's lots of ways to do it, just think a bit


----------



## thetrystero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> ^ This guy knows how to sell a product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah. There's lots of ways to do it, just think a bit


for example? Sorry I have no precedent for this so I'm not even sure where to start.


----------



## thetrystero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Fan controller -> $17


which controller is that? How many fans will it do?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> for example? Sorry I have no precedent for this so I'm not even sure where to start.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> which controller is that? How many fans will it do?


I just use the Scythe Kaze Q (3.5in, 4 channel)

Depending where you live, different hardware will be available for different prices

Assuming you put the xigmatek on the CPU fan header, and put the other 4 on the PWM header, you could probably make do with 3 fan splitters (from any brand, sorry xbournex







)

Option 1: Fan splitters directly off the case fan header, PWM
Option 2: Fan controller (do your research, there's lots of possibilities)
Option 3: Running 12V->7V adapters on your fans (permanent, but cheap)


----------



## xbournex

Option 3 isn't permanent. If you know how to change the molex connections, they can be 5V, 7V, or 12V depending on how you connect the molex.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Option 3 isn't permanent. If you know how to change the molex connections, they can be 5V, 7V, or 12V depending on how you connect the molex.


I didn't mean permanent, but it isn't on-the-fly like PWM control


----------



## thetrystero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I just use the Scythe Kaze Q (3.5in, 4 channel)
> Depending where you live, different hardware will be available for different prices
> Assuming you put the xigmatek on the CPU fan header, and put the other 4 on the PWM header, you could probably make do with 3 fan splitters (from any brand, sorry xbournex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Option 1: Fan splitters directly off the case fan header, PWM
> Option 2: Fan controller (do your research, there's lots of possibilities)
> Option 3: Running 12V->7V adapters on your fans (permanent, but cheap)


can you please elaborate on option 3? With only 3 different voltrages does that mean 3 discrete fan speeds, and not continuous variation?


----------



## cxm05

Does anyone know what is the largest 140 mm radiator that will fit AT THE BACK of the BitFenix Prodigy Case with a video card installed (or do I need to go back to a 120 mm radiator)?

I recently purchased an Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 140mm but it doesn't fit in my case.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cxm05*
> 
> Does anyone know what is the largest 140 mm radiator that will fit AT THE BACK of the BitFenix Prodigy Case with a video card installed (or do I need to go back to a 120 mm radiator)?
> I recently purchased an Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 140mm but it doesn't fit in my case.


Can you explain why it doesn't fit ?


----------



## cxm05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Can you explain why it doesn't fit ?


The only way I could possibly mount this rad is with the inlet / outlet holes turned to the side of the case with no air holes on the side panel (won't fit in any other orientation).

The reason it doesn't fit is because the bottom of the rad is longer than most (there is an extra 2cm of rad past where the fan ends). The extra size means the rad hit the video card before it lines up with mounting holes on back of case.


----------



## motokill36

Can you not use it at front of case ?


----------



## cxm05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Can you not use it at front of case ?


There is a 180 cm in front. I'm running a custom loop - nothing fancy but have 2 rads (one 120mm or 140mm) just after CPU and another 180mm just after GTX680).

I plan to do some moderate oerclocking (2600K at 4.7 to 5 Ghz and ASUS GTX680 DCII TOP with block as fast as I can running it) and I'm trying to get the best rad after the CPU. Right now I thinking biggest one I fit will be the best cooler - maybe there is a 120 that cools better than a 140).

So I'm looking people to tell which rad (either 120 or 140) they are using at back of case with a video card installed.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Merry christmas BP owners! OP is up to date. Hope everyone has something cool under the tree!

Edit:

For those talking about it, here's molex pinouts

yellow+black= 12v.

black+black= nothing.

red+black= 5v.

red+yellow= 7v.


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cxm05*
> 
> So I'm looking people to tell which rad (either 120 or 140) they are using at back of case with a video card installed.


120 and 140 will work similar. Are you using 5,25" bay? If not better will be 240 on top








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> For those talking about it, here's molex pinouts...
> ...red+yellow= 7v.


But it's important to join yellow from molex to ( + ) of the fan (red) and red from molex to ( - ) of the fan(black).
We can plug 2 fans serial to 12V they will work at 6V each


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cxm05*
> 
> Does anyone know what is the largest 140 mm radiator that will fit AT THE BACK of the BitFenix Prodigy Case with a video card installed (or do I need to go back to a 120 mm radiator)?




If all fails try this


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graffy*
> 
> 
> If all fails try this


That looks freaking awesome. Link to build log ?


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> That looks freaking awesome. Link to build log ?


Need to set one up yet but have already uploaded some pics.
Need to start on one soon i guess









THX for comment


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graffy*
> 
> Need to set one up yet but have already uploaded some pics.
> Need to start on one soon i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THX for comment


What radiator is that btw?


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> What radiator is that btw?


Its an EK-Coolstream RAD XTC 140,
Length: 177mm, Width: 145mm, Thickness: 55mm

Just started to make a build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1341855/build-log-prodigy-rog-blue


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> can you please elaborate on option 3? With only 3 different voltrages does that mean 3 discrete fan speeds, and not continuous variation?


Option 1: Bitfenix Sleeved Fan Spliters

OR


Option 2: Bitfenix Hydra Pro and Recon


Option 3: 7v Stepdown Extension


There you go man. All found by doing a Google search and can all be bought at your major computer electronics store


----------



## Hsien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Its the header. Tried it on 2 different board, same result. Tried the same 2 boards with the header in my Switch 810 and it works fine. I've tried the USB 2.0 only, 3.0 only, and both at the same time. The Gigabyte board will boot but say the devices plugged in are corrupted, the ASRock will not even POST with something plugged in to them.


I have the same problem with mine, using asrock z77 mobo. when i plug in a portable hdd or usb flash drive it says need to format but when i plug them at the mobo's ports they're just fine.


----------



## Zboy

alright. probably gonna order the case tonight but i'm $10 short of free shipping. i could easily fill that cost some other way, but are there any accessories i might want to get to fill it? a fan? splitter? voltage dropper? i'm just doing a standard build so i don't need anything fancy

between noise/temps, i care more about noise


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> alright. probably gonna order the case tonight but i'm $10 short of free shipping. i could easily fill that cost some other way, but are there any accessories i might want to get to fill it? a fan? splitter? voltage dropper? i'm just doing a standard build so i don't need anything fancy
> between noise/temps, i care more about noise


TIM

And case fans.


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> alright. probably gonna order the case tonight but i'm $10 short of free shipping. i could easily fill that cost some other way, but are there any accessories i might want to get to fill it? a fan? splitter? voltage dropper? i'm just doing a standard build so i don't need anything fancy
> between noise/temps, i care more about noise
> 
> 
> 
> TIM
> 
> And case fans.
Click to expand...

i still have 2 tubes laying around lol. and actually i just realized i still have a kaze q that i never returned... time to buy another fan i guess

is a 200mm front fan even useful with the white case?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> i still have 2 tubes laying around lol. and actually i just realized i still have a kaze q that i never returned... time to buy another fan i guess
> is a 200mm front fan even useful with the white case?


The Kaze Q is awesome, that's what I'm using right now









Is it useful? Err.... yeah. Why not stick a 230mm up front ?


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> i still have 2 tubes laying around lol. and actually i just realized i still have a kaze q that i never returned... time to buy another fan i guess
> is a 200mm front fan even useful with the white case?
> 
> 
> 
> The Kaze Q is awesome, that's what I'm using right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it useful? Err.... yeah. Why not stick a 230mm up front ?
Click to expand...

i was just unsure how effective the front fans are with the white front panel. 200mm vs 230mm... is it really worth the extra $4? lol

as for the kaze q... i actually bought it because of the simple design and low price point, but i never got around to using it. hopefully the one i have doesn't turn into a fireball like every other fan controller


----------



## welshmouse

I had totally forgotten when ordering my water cooling stuff that I won't have enough fan headers when I get rid of my H100.

Selection is limited here, but the BF hydra pro fan controller is available. Is this going to work in conjunction with a 240mm top mounted rad WITHOUT hard modding?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> i was just unsure how effective the front fans are with the white front panel. 200mm vs 230mm... is it really worth the extra $4? lol
> as for the kaze q... i actually bought it because of the simple design and low price point, but i never got around to using it. hopefully the one i have doesn't turn into a fireball like every other fan controller


Yes, it is.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> I had totally forgotten when ordering my water cooling stuff that I won't have enough fan headers when I get rid of my H100.
> Selection is limited here, but the BF hydra pro fan controller is available. Is this going to work in conjunction with a 240mm top mounted rad WITHOUT hard modding?


... Uhhh ..... yeah. It's just a fan controller. It'll accept regular 3-pin connectors
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> i was just unsure how effective the front fans are with the white front panel. 200mm vs 230mm... is it really worth the extra $4? lol
> as for the kaze q... i actually bought it because of the simple design and low price point, but i never got around to using it. hopefully the one i have doesn't turn into a fireball like every other fan controller


Those were the selling points for me as well. Simple, sleek, and most importantly 3.5". I don't have any drive bays so something small is nice









And yeah, the 230mm spectre pro was definitely worth it for me


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> ... Uhhh ..... yeah. It's just a fan controller. It'll accept regular 3-pin connectors


I am talking about the space available. If I have a rad stuck to the top. it looks like there wont be enough room for a fan controller in the 5.25 bay.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> I am talking about the space available. If I have a rad stuck to the top. it looks like there wont be enough room for a fan controller in the 5.25 bay.


Just stick it in a HDD bay


----------



## Zboy

and so it goes. my uncle wanted to run through the CA -> HI shipping costs that i already calculated. when he finished, the ncix product page refreshed and the sale price was no longer available T_T


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> and so it goes. my uncle wanted to run through the CA -> HI shipping costs that i already calculated. when he finished, the ncix product page refreshed and the sale price was no longer available T_T


Ouch. Was it at $60 ?


----------



## Zboy

$60 sale price - $20 subscription promo. 230mm fan + white prodigy for $55...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> $60 sale price - $20 subscription promo. 230mm fan + white prodigy for $55...


Damn that's a sweet deal. I paid $60 shipped for my prodigy, and around $15 for the fan iirc


----------



## ttam

The black one is still on sale.


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Damn that's a sweet deal. I paid $60 shipped for my prodigy, and around $15 for the fan iirc


Same here for the first Prodigy. The other two, rescheduled for delivery on Thursday (although they've been on the truck and "out for delivery" since FRIDAY morning), cost me $75 ea. ...and then they go on sale again. Ofc.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> Congrats on the case Scorpion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a little break from working on mine, and thought I'd share this. Probably the shortest run of tubing ever, and no doubt, in one of the most difficult areas to work in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the crappy phone pic. :/


I'd like to see many more photos of your build. You did direct mount to die without IHS Did you use any shim spacers to add support for die? I'd like to know more details about your bare die mount. From the photo I think you did an awesome job with making the connections fit.


----------



## ttam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> $60 sale price - $20 subscription promo. 230mm fan + white prodigy for $55...


Not sure what the subscription discount is but the white prodigy is back in stock as of now. NCIX posted on their facebook not too long ago about it.


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> $60 sale price - $20 subscription promo. 230mm fan + white prodigy for $55...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what the subscription discount is but the white prodigy is back in stock as of now. NCIX posted on their facebook not too long ago about it.
Click to expand...

i love you. wouldn't have noticed it since the sale price was only valid through their link on fb

and the subscription promo was if you invite/get invited to the ncix subscription list, you instantly got a $20 promo (didn't even have to buy something beforehand to make it valid). i got mines back in november...not sure if it's still going on

for those of you with modular psus (seasonic x650) did you bother extending the cable cutout or is leaving it stock acceptable?


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I'd like to see many more photos of your build. You did direct mount to die without IHS Did you use any shim spacers to add support for die? I'd like to know more details about your bare die mount. From the photo I think you did an awesome job with making the connections fit.


Many thanks







Sure, I'll post what I have. Unfortunately they are cell only, my wife came back early, and left the camera @ the in-laws house. Sorry about that. She's still a work in progress, but this is where I'm at so far.











^I'm going to pull the drive cage out so I can tuck the 24 pin cable under, and finish the wiring for the pump & cold cathodes. Yeah, cathodes. Because UV LED's wear out pretty quickly when your systems up 24/7/365.













^Aquaero 5 LT tucked in front of the radiator. Barely fits with the heat sink in place, and the waterblock for the Aquaero 5 is out of the question in that location. Which stinks, because I have one.

As for the spacers on the direct to die mount, no I didn't use any at all. I just very carefully set my AD II, and paid much attention to making sure it was even as I tightened the mounting bolt down. 1/4 turn at a time once it was in close proximity to the die, and at opposing mount bolts simultaneously.

Not that it really matters, because my 3750k is a dud chip. It won't oc over 4.5 Ghz without some nasty voltage. 1.38 Vcore @ a 45 multi, and 1.49 Vcore at a 46 multiplier. By way of contrast, it takes 1.2 @ 4.4 Ghz.

Temps are good enough to allow this 7950 TF3 to reach an epic 1300/1500 core/mem. I'm pretty sure I can eek a bit more out of the Vram, but their was a couple of almost unnoticeable artifacts when I ran an Uningine Heaven for almost an hour looped. I'm pretty certain the GPU is maxxed, or very nearly so on the oc. Regardless of the lame cpu, I'll be pretty happy overall if I can get the Vram to 1600/1700 Mhz.

That said, I am definitely going to get a 3770k, post haste.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> for those of you with modular psus (seasonic x650) did you bother extending the cable cutout or is leaving it stock acceptable?


I cut mine out, but I had a bunch of mods to do (still have quite a few left that I haven't gotten to yet).
The pics above should explain, and I have a AX-750 in mine. Overkill I know, but it was in my old build, and only a couple of months old. So I kept it.


----------



## coolkish

Hello forum,

I will be getting the Prodigy case soon- and wow as a newbie to building up PCs you guys rock:thumb:









I plan to use for HTPC- bluray+TV (along with NAS) and saw that this case performed pretty good wrt keeping components cool enough inside.

So what are the recommended tweaks? I wish it were a sticky so I did not have to search thru 352 pages









I see from last 2-3 pages getting Spectre 230mm fan is a no brainer (and adding couple more 120mm fans to cool). Any other recommendations?

Regards,
Kishore


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolkish*
> 
> Hello forum,
> I will be getting the Prodigy case soon- and wow as a newbie to building up PCs you guys rock:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to use for HTPC- bluray+TV (along with NAS) and saw that this case performed pretty good wrt keeping components cool enough inside.
> So what are the recommended tweaks? I wish it were a sticky so I did not have to search thru 352 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see from last 2-3 pages getting Spectre 230mm fan is a no brainer (and adding couple more 120mm fans to cool). Any other recommendations?
> Regards,
> Kishore


No not really, HTPC/NAS doesnt need a lot of strength so recent hardware won't have too much trouble with it.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> for those of you with modular psus (seasonic x650) did you bother extending the cable cutout or is leaving it stock acceptable?


You can leave it stock, but make sure you get your cables through the sides of the psu cage before you push the psu in.


----------



## SonofJor-El

W00t!!! my Bitfenix Prodigy is on the truck for delivery TODAY!!! I will post pics and request to be added once I get it!!


----------



## nb14

Built my prodigy build yesterday.
Case is amazing, got a few plans with it but i have a ram ior mob issue, ASRock Z77E-ITX.
My system won't boot with two sticks of ram installed, fans will spin up for 5-10 seconds and then restart.
Removing one stick and it boots fine. Tried both stick one at a time and both are fine. Am i doing something wrong or a broken mobo? (ASRock Z77E-ITX)


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nb14*
> 
> Built my prodigy build yesterday.
> Case is amazing, got a few plans with it but i have a ram ior mob issue, ASRock Z77E-ITX.
> My system won't boot with two sticks of ram installed, fans will spin up for 5-10 seconds and then restart.
> Removing one stick and it boots fine. Tried both stick one at a time and both are fine. Am i doing something wrong or a broken mobo? (ASRock Z77E-ITX)


Have you tried it with one stick in a slot then trying it in the other slot, just to establish if one slot is not registering?


----------



## nb14

Yeah, it won't boot with ram in the second slot, even if that is the only ram installed. Im thinking its a issue with that ram slot on the mobo


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nb14*
> 
> Yeah, it won't boot with ram in the second slot, even if that is the only ram installed. Im thinking its a issue with that ram slot on the mobo


Sounds like it mate, that sucks. I'm sure you have it seated right, but i have seen several people comment how hard they have to push the RAM in on this motherboard, due to clips at one side only, i don't see the issue with mine.


----------



## nb14

Yeah i wish it was just a seating issue, Tried taking them out and making sure they are back in correctly so many times. Oh well, i bought it through amazon and they are pretty good and replacements. Thanks anyway


----------



## Teh Rav3n

That stinks nb14, sorry to hear that mate.







It happens though and you have my sympathy. My 3750k is a bad overclocker requiring 1.35 Vcore just to get to 4.5 Ghz.

In recompense, my 7950 is golden though. 3rd fastest single GPU on OCN right now in the Heaven 3.0 benchmark Top 30 thread, besting the majority of the single gpu 7970's, and all of the single gpu 670's & 680's that have submitted results so far. Can't be mad about that!


----------



## RandomHer0

Hey all,
I'm expecting to build my prodigy in January and am still sorting out a few options before I start buying stuff. I'll just hop straight into my questions (apologies if these are repeats, but 350+ pages is a lot to filter through)

1) XSPC 750 X2O where the hdd cages are. I foresee no issues with sliding this in, but haven't seen anyone with it. Would it still be possible to fit one in with a 200m rad at the front?
2) speaking of 200m rad, has anyone managed to squeeze one in with a gtx 690 in there as well?
3) 690 waterblocks. XSPC is presumably no problem, but how about EK with their (stupid) holes on the front. Anyone been able to get some fittings to sneak around over the top without colliding with a top mounted radiator with 2x120mm fans? (I mention the EK because I really prefer the aesthetic of it over the XSPC and it's lack of backplate.)

p.s this is my first watercooled build so feel free to give me advice if you see some hideous errors. I'd love to be able to cool the 3570k and gtx 690 on one 240 rad, but I expect to be looking at a TDP of 450w after overclocking (hope my calcs were right) and whilst I don't mind a temp delta of 15ish,I really want to avoid thermals holding me back!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Hi Random, I'll answer what I can for you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Hey all,
> I'm expecting to build my prodigy in January and am still sorting out a few options before I start buying stuff. I'll just hop straight into my questions (apologies if these are repeats, but 350+ pages is a lot to filter through)
> 1) XSPC 750 X2O where the hdd cages are. I foresee no issues with sliding this in, but haven't seen anyone with it. Would it still be possible to fit one in with a 200m rad at the front?


I just took a measurement, and there is 5.25" exactly between the back of my 180 mm fan (without a radiator in the front). So I'd suggest either a different rad arrangement/plan, or a different reservoir & pump combo. I can highly recommend the Swiftech Apogee Drive II to that effect.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> 2) speaking of 200m rad, has anyone managed to squeeze one in with a gtx 690 in there as well?


Sorry, I haven't seen it attempted, so I can't really properly comment on this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> 3) 690 waterblocks. XSPC is presumably no problem, but how about EK with their (stupid) holes on the front. Anyone been able to get some fittings to sneak around over the top without colliding with a top mounted radiator with 2x120mm fans? (I mention the EK because I really prefer the aesthetic of it over the XSPC and it's lack of backplate.)


I would guess based on my setup, that it could be done with a little clearance work, and the tight radius 90° single or double rotary Bitspower fittings like I have on my AD II & gpu block return line, that yes it can be done. But the specific dimensions of the EK block when mounted on the card would give me a better idea, and then I can take measurements and tell you for certain. A Heatkiller block is a better choice in the Prodigy with anything less than a 45 mm thick rad due to the orientation of the inlets & outlets, over that, and you'll be cutting a small notch in the radiator casing to accommodate fittings. That said, the UT-60 can be made to fit handily with a slight bit of modding.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> p.s this is my first watercooled build so feel free to give me advice if you see some hideous errors. I'd love to be able to cool the 3570k and gtx 690 on one 240 rad, but I expect to be looking at a TDP of 450w after overclocking (hope my calcs were right) and whilst I don't mind a temp delta of 15ish,I really want to avoid thermals holding me back!
> Thanks in advance


Again, I'd have to guess here based on TDP's. Being that my gpu alone, which is massively clocked, is peaking in the 300w range occasionally, and being kept well within specs even when running some ridiculous Vcore on my cpu on the same loop with a single Alphacool NexXxoS UT-60 240 mm radiator. I'd say you'll be fine. My max temps were 64° on my gpu and cpu cores once the loop reaches equilibrium. Perhaps with a GTX 690, a couple of (few) degrees hotter, but still well within safe limits. If you run into a wall with temps, you can always add another radiator later. Also, a nice feature of the UT-60 in a Prodigy, is the multi port arrangement. I use the additional two ports on top for filling and de-aeration, very handy to have up there, let me tell you!









Moar rad! is nice, but not always necessary.


----------



## ttam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> i love you. wouldn't have noticed it since the sale price was only valid through their link on fb
> and the subscription promo was if you invite/get invited to the ncix subscription list, you instantly got a $20 promo (didn't even have to buy something beforehand to make it valid). i got mines back in november...not sure if it's still going on
> for those of you with modular psus (seasonic x650) did you bother extending the cable cutout or is leaving it stock acceptable?


Happy to have helped.







I was thinking about building a Prodigy myself, but I decided to go with the Fractal Design Node 304. Good luck with your build!


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

Can I join?









Looks like crap, but it runs great.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8316487288/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8316486386/


----------



## Zboy

has anyone improved their audio in this case? eventually i want to mount something internally, but i still want to keep the wifi card and gpu. not sure what kind of options are left


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> Hi Random, I'll answer what I can for you.


Thanks Rav3n, you've been exceptionally helpful!
I was touch and go on the 690 to begin with and it was the potential noise that was making me consider the GPU block. I'm 99% sure I'll go with the ASUS 670 directcu ii I have available (plus that'll go nicely with my red/black theme). I'll stick to just water Cooling the cpu, which won't be much of an issue I'm sure.

I guess now the only question is whether a XSPC 750 X2O will fit in the front. I have it measured at 149 x 100 x 85mm (WxDxH), just a tad wider than an HDD, and considering a HDD cage can fit in there I think it should go in now problem, maybe some right angle fittings would help though.

edit: Anyone here using the EK Coolstream XT 240mm Rad? it's a little thicker (47mm) then the XSPC EX240 I was going to buy (35.5mm). Hoping to get some opinions on the rads


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> has anyone improved their audio in this case? eventually i want to mount something internally, but i still want to keep the wifi card and gpu. not sure what kind of options are left


ASUS makes a USB sound card (Xonar U3) but im not sure on the quality. *THIS REVIEW* might give you a little insight. theres also the ASUS DAC but it costs a large chunk of gold which most of us would be spending on other things like higher end graphics.


----------



## dmanstasiu

It's called the alchemy line

http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/premium-modding/alchemy-cables/


----------



## welshmouse

@ randomhero:

I was about to pull the trigger on the EK waterblock for the 690 when i noticed the stupid inlet/outlet arrangement.
short answer, don't bother. I'm going to get the XSPC instead even though I have to pay a bunch for international shipping and will have to wait an extra 2 weeks for it.

The ek would require a 90 degree adapter, a spacer/extender and another 90 degree just to get the hoses in the right place. thats gonna look awful and be expensive.

also, the 690 isn't going to fit with a 200mm rad. not enough clearance there.

EDIT: also, there was a guy a few dozen pages back who had the XSPC dual bay res in the bottom of the case. looks like it fitted perfectly.


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> @ randomhero:
> I was about to pull the trigger on the EK waterblock for the 690 when i noticed the stupid inlet/outlet arrangement.
> short answer, don't bother. I'm going to get the XSPC instead even though I have to pay a bunch for international shipping and will have to wait an extra 2 weeks for it.
> The ek would require a 90 degree adapter, a spacer/extender and another 90 degree just to get the hoses in the right place. thats gonna look awful and be expensive.
> also, the 690 isn't going to fit with a 200mm rad. not enough clearance there.
> EDIT: also, there was a guy a few dozen pages back who had the XSPC dual bay res in the bottom of the case. looks like it fitted perfectly.


Thanks








So what are you planning on using (rad wise) for your loop? The only real issue I have with the XSPC block is the lack of a backplate, really wish they had released one.

Edit: looking at some pics of GTX 690s in the case, what top mounted rad/fan solution are you going for that you are confident will not get in the way of the inlet/outlet for the block?


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you planning on using (rad wise) for your loop? The only real issue I have with the XSPC block is the lack of a backplate, really wish they had released one.
> Edit: looking at some pics of GTX 690s in the case, what top mounted rad/fan solution are you going for that you are confident will not get in the way of the inlet/outlet for the block?


I'm planning to use an EX240 since its slimline enough to be used without issue, but still performs on par with the much thicker rads. I Will probably install another ex120 but i'm not sure it will fit without removing the bottom cage (which i want to keep)
I'm hoping i can externally mount the top fans and put the 120mm rad in the exhaust spot.

The lack of a backplate is annoying, but the EK block just will be a lot of hassle. getting a different block plus back plate just doesn't seem worth the cost to me. Doesn't help that everything costs twice as much once shipping is accounted for.


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> has anyone improved their audio in this case? eventually i want to mount something internally, but i still want to keep the wifi card and gpu. not sure what kind of options are left


Except Asus You can get Audiotrak Maya U5 or Audiotrak PRODIGY CUBE, hope to get mine Cube soon


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> I'm planning to use an EX240 since its slimline enough to be used without issue, but still performs on par with the much thicker rads.


is this with fans mounted externally? or do you think u could get internal fans and an EX 240 without hitting the GPU block? I was looking at either the EX240 or the Alphacool NEXXOS ST30 which is a bit thinner


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> is this with fans mounted externally? or do you think u could get internal fans and an EX 240 without hitting the GPU block? I was looking at either the EX240 or the Alphacool NEXXOS ST30 which is a bit thinner


The GPU is offset from the radiator anyways, your only worry is the inlet / outlet holes being low enough


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> The GPU is offset from the radiator anyways, your only worry is the inlet / outlet holes being low enough


sorry yeh, that's what i meant to be referencing


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like crap, but it runs great.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8316487288/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8316486386/


Well the key here is it runs great! Now its time for some cable management!







Its a nice setup and I am still waiting to get mine done


----------



## SonofJor-El

Ok I could have sworn that i saw someone who had the ARCTIC Accelero VGA cooler? Any side panel space restrictions? I want to get the ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme 7970 VGA Cooler and there is a 16mm difference from the stock which is 38mm. The ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme 7970 VGA Cooler is 54mm. has anyone had issues with it fitting with the side panel on? I dont want to purchase it if it wont fit and I cant exactly properly measure it without the motherboard holding the card in place. ( I have the Gigabyte Radeon 7970 3gb card and no board yet







Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Ok I could have sworn that i saw someone who had the ARCTIC Accelero VGA cooler? Any side panel space restrictions? I want to get the ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme 7970 VGA Cooler and there is a 16mm difference from the stock which is 38mm. The ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme 7970 VGA Cooler is 54mm. has anyone had issues with it fitting with the side panel on? I dont want to purchase it if it wont fit and I cant exactly properly measure it without the motherboard holding the card in place. ( I have the Gigabyte Radeon 7970 3gb card and no board yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


Tried to use the Acc Extreme on my gtx 280, it worked, but with out fans!







for normal use it was ok as a passive cooler 40 - 55°c but for hard gaming forget it toooo hot!









Hope i could help a bit.


----------



## adamski07

I need these RED handles and "feet" so bad! Who's willing to sell theirs or trade with a white one?


----------



## dmanstasiu

No luck with xbournex?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I need these RED handles and "feet" so bad! Who's willing to sell theirs or trade with a white one?


did the vinyl paints not work?!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> 1) XSPC 750 X2O where the hdd cages are. I foresee no issues with sliding this in, but haven't seen anyone with it. Would it still be possible to fit one in with a 200m rad at the front?


I am using an extra one I had laying on it's front with the ports on the top and it fits great (right inside the cage grooves actually) with plenty of room for a rad in front or whatever. Though oriented the other way with the ports facing back or forwards...I am not so sure about fitting a 240.

This has worked out really great for me actually and very pleased with how the tubing layout ended up. Also, I had this "extra" in the first place because it was the original one I bought and they somehow managed to machine it mm too wide for a 5.25" bay. XSPC had me measure with calipers and they sent me another one. Asked me to send the original back (of course) but then didn't even offer a shipping label so I essentially said screw that noise. They couldn't resell it anyway. Never heard from them again. Anyway, nice to find a real use for it.


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I am using an extra one I had laying on it's front with the ports on the top and it fits great (right inside the cage grooves actually) with plenty of room for a rad in front or whatever. Though oriented the other way with the ports facing back or forwards...I am not so sure about fitting a 240.
> This has worked out really great for me actually and very pleased with how the tubing layout ended up. Also, I had this "extra" in the first place because it was the original one I bought and they somehow managed to machine it mm too wide for a 5.25" bay. XSPC had me measure with calipers and they sent me another one. Asked me to send the original back (of course) but then didn't even offer a shipping label so I essentially said screw that noise. They couldn't resell it anyway. Never heard from them again. Anyway, nice to find a real use for it.


Thanks for confirming it for me







Turns out with my GTX690 a 200rad in the front will be pushing it so I may go for a 120mm rad in the top 120mm fan slot at the front and have the 720 underneath. should be able to sort out an orientation that gives me decent tubing, even if i need a couple of 90 degree fittings


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> No luck with xbournex?


Yes and No.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> did the vinyl paints not work?!


As what bob said, it did work for him, but I'm still worried for color matching. That red is perfect for mine!


----------



## barkinos98

one day, i will have that prodigy in my sig. one day.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Where are you planning on fitting 2x 180mm radiators if you already have a 240 up top ?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Where are you planning on fitting 2x 180mm radiators if you already have a 240 up top ?


phobya one is the fan







i'll edit it lol, but there is only one 180mm rad which is at front.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> phobya one is the fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll edit it lol, but there is only one 180mm rad which is at front.










that explains it. Still... where is it going? Front?


----------



## Qrchak

It fits only on front. Without cutting, bending and welding ofc


----------



## dmanstasiu

I'm putting a Kuhler 920 where the HDD bay goes ... You never know with OCN


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graffy*
> 
> Tried to use the Acc Extreme on my gtx 280, it worked, but with out fans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for normal use it was ok as a passive cooler 40 - 55°c but for hard gaming forget it toooo hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope i could help a bit.


Does the panel not go on with the fans in place? Your answer does begin to help tho and I would not run my card without fans







I hope you didnt fry yours doing that


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> It fits only on front. Without cutting, bending and welding ofc


yep, that is the exact reason why


----------



## gtx560

Hi, im looking at building a mini itx case for my dad and this case looks good so im just sorting out components for him. What i have in mind so far is this:

cpu- Intel Core i3-3225 - £100
cpu-cooler- Thermalright HR-02 - £40
case - Bitfenix Prodigy -£70
cooling - noiseblocker m12-s1 x3 - £45
Cable - Phobya Y-Cable 3Pin Molex to 3x 3Pin - £5
ssd- he already owns a crucial m4
graphics - use built in intel
ram - he will get my 1866 ram

psu- ????
motherboard- ????

Those are just rough estimates of prices from a quick google and Il find a decent power supply today. What i really need help with is a suitable motherboard. Is the list ok so far, can a mini itx board take that cpu cooler and whats a decent h77 or z77 board under about £80 ish?

Thanks for any help


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtx560*
> 
> Hi, im looking at building a mini itx case for my dad and this case looks good so im just sorting out components for him. What i have in mind so far is this:
> cpu- Intel Core i3-3225 - £100
> cpu-cooler- Thermalright HR-02 - £40
> case - Bitfenix Prodigy -£70
> cooling - noiseblocker m12-s1 x3 - £45
> Cable - Phobya Y-Cable 3Pin Molex to 3x 3Pin - £5
> ssd- he already owns a crucial m4
> graphics - use built in intel
> ram - he will get my 1866 ram
> psu- ????
> motherboard- ????
> Those are just rough estimates of prices from a quick google and Il find a decent power supply today. What i really need help with is a suitable motherboard. Is the list ok so far, can a mini itx board take that cpu cooler and whats a decent h77 or z77 board under about £80 ish?
> Thanks for any help


Any Corsair AX model for the PSU. You wont need anything over 700-750 watts. 650-680 should be plenty though. GIGABYTE GA-H77N-WIFI LGA 1155 Intel H77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard is good since he wont need to overclock at all. Its a solid board. Bitfenix fans are best for cooling and they are one of the quietest fans available today. As for the CPU cooler, the size should be ok. Most large CPU coolers will fit; there are a few that may not fit ok, but it looks ok to fit. Otherwise you should be in good shape! i hope this helps!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

There really aren't a ton of options compared to ATX etc so it's not the toughest decision. Asus ASUS P8Z77-I and Asrock Z77E-ITX are arguably the "big two". Zotac iirc and Gigabyte have 1155 offerings too plus EVGA had once announced but it still hadn't come out last I looked two months ago. But look at individual features and reviews too. That Gigabyte is best for an HTPC or kiosk computer, for example. Though this is for your dad and it is priced right. The Asus (and EVGA) are overpriced, imo.

And another nice thing about this case is that any PSU will fit so see what's on sale right now then peek at reviews such as at jonnyguru. And with no discrete GPU you can get by with like a 400W PSU if not less (do a PSU calc online). They do make lower-watt, small form factor ones too but, again, this case fits full-sized; one of it's appeals.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtx560*
> 
> Hi, im looking at building a mini itx case for my dad and this case looks good so im just sorting out components for him. What i have in mind so far is this:
> cpu- Intel Core i3-3225 - £100
> cpu-cooler- Thermalright HR-02 - £40
> case - Bitfenix Prodigy -£70
> cooling - noiseblocker m12-s1 x3 - £45
> Cable - Phobya Y-Cable 3Pin Molex to 3x 3Pin - £5
> ssd- he already owns a crucial m4
> graphics - use built in intel
> ram - he will get my 1866 ram
> psu- ????
> motherboard- ????
> Those are just rough estimates of prices from a quick google and Il find a decent power supply today. What i really need help with is a suitable motherboard. Is the list ok so far, can a mini itx board take that cpu cooler and whats a decent h77 or z77 board under about £80 ish?
> Thanks for any help


NB fans are a good choice, very quiet compared to most of them out there. You won't need a Z77 board since you aren't overclocking. Any H77 board from a major manufacturer would work, although it may change your choice in cooler.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Any Corsair AX model for the PSU. You wont need anything over 700-750 watts. 650-680 should be plenty though. GIGABYTE GA-H77N-WIFI LGA 1155 Intel H77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard is good since he wont need to overclock at all. Its a solid board. Bitfenix fans are best for cooling and they are one of the quietest fans available today. As for the CPU cooler, the size should be ok. Most large CPU coolers will fit; there are a few that may not fit ok, but it looks ok to fit. Otherwise you should be in good shape! i hope this helps!


700-750 for an I-3 with onboard video? That is plain crazy! That set up could easily get by on a 150w pico PSU...for future expansion (adding a GPU,) Silverstone makes a nice modular 500w and 600w PSU...uber easy to sleeve and good performing PSUs and at 140mm, short enough to fit into the Prodigy with no modding or cramming of cables....they even make a short cable kit for the strider series...


----------



## ElevenEleven

Does anyone know whether the black mesh + "silver" front panel replacement has an actual silver colored trim, or is it really just white? Looks white on photos--kind of important in my case. I'll go with black/red if it's silver.

Just waiting for these to come in stock on NCIX.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

lol man I never noticed the silver trim on stock front until just now. Blends in pretty well.


----------



## welshmouse

650w is mega overkill for integrared graphics. a cx430 would do the job fine. im running a heavily overclocked 3570k and even more overlocked gtx690 on an ax750


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> 650w is mega overkill for integrared graphics. a cx430 would do the job fine. im running a heavily overclocked 3570k and even more overlocked gtx690 on an ax750


I was about to say if your doing that with a CX430 your dancing with the devil...


----------



## barkinos98

this is a weird question, how big is the prodigy's box? if i get the prodigy instead of new build, i'll probably install everything at the states, and get the boxes shipped to me. im looking at the dimensions of prodigy now, to see if it fits in any of our luggage thingy, if not i probably would go with the other build; just bringing the main stuff.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

The box is under 3feet tall, just over 1 foot wide, and around 2 feet long. Good nuff?


----------



## gtx560

Thanks for the replies. Iv been looking for a modular psu over 300w to a maximum of 550w and under 150mm in length. I thought a 160mm would be slightly too large as with this case you are limited in psu length by a metal bracket, yes/no ?

Looking at mini itx motherboards is confusing and there prices make no sense. Looking at the GIGABYTE GA-H77N-WIFI, SonofJor-El suggested its about £80 online and the GIGABYTE GA-Z77N-WIFI is £90. That's got to be worth £10 more ?


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> this is a weird question, how big is the prodigy's box? if i get the prodigy instead of new build, i'll probably install everything at the states, and get the boxes shipped to me. im looking at the dimensions of prodigy now, to see if it fits in any of our luggage thingy, if not i probably would go with the other build; just bringing the main stuff.


to get a rough estimate of that, what i did was look at the case dimensions on newegg and add a few inches to everything. if you look at unboxing videos the gap between the case and the box isn't too big


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> The box is under 3feet tall, just over 1 foot wide, and around 2 feet long. Good nuff?


*finds a metric converter*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> to get a rough estimate of that, what i did was look at the case dimensions on newegg and add a few inches to everything. if you look at unboxing videos the gap between the case and the box isn't too big


thanks! +rep to both btw, and great news: IT FITS IN MOST OF OUR BAGS! and i believe if i take the feet off, i can fit it in my cabin bag too


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtx560*
> 
> Thanks for the replies. Iv been looking for a modular psu over 300w to a maximum of 550w and under 150mm in length. I thought a 160mm would be slightly too large as with this case you are limited in psu length by a metal bracket, yes/no ?
> Looking at mini itx motherboards is confusing and there prices make no sense. Looking at the GIGABYTE GA-H77N-WIFI, SonofJor-El suggested its about £80 online and the GIGABYTE GA-Z77N-WIFI is £90. That's got to be worth £10 more ?


Either will be fine if you're not planning on oc'ing, or in the case of the Z77N, a very mild overclock. The only ostensible difference I see, is one has an H77 (no overclocking), and the other is a Z77 chipset (overclocking enabled) The Z77 will give you the capability of not only overclocking the cpu, but the memory as well. Otherwise, at a glance, everything seems to be the exact same.

The reason why I suggest a mild oc only on the GIGABYTE GA-Z77N-WIFI: I don't trust 4 phase power delivery to overclock with at all (Bad experience with a stock clocked Thuban on an MSi 890GXM-G65, one that was repeated pretty often. Everywhere, by many others. TDP was no where near what they claimed. They were fine w/ a 4 core or less, but a hex would kill them in short order. This, even though it was listed as supporting Thuban). At a bare minimum, you'd want 6+2 phases for reasonable reliability w/ overclocking. It's just a guideline, but a safe one.

That said; get the GA-H77N-WIFI and save a few pounds if oc'ing isn't desired.

Well UPS finally delivered the other two Prodigy's yesterday. About damned time... They must've had a huge backlog to take this long to deliver, but here they are.











Funky cell pic, my walls are not powder blue... -_- If anyone needs parts (black), modified, or otherwise. Just let me know


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> 700-750 for an I-3 with onboard video? That is plain crazy! That set up could easily get by on a 150w pico PSU...for future expansion (adding a GPU,) Silverstone makes a nice modular 500w and 600w PSU...uber easy to sleeve and good performing PSUs and at 140mm, short enough to fit into the Prodigy with no modding or cramming of cables....they even make a short cable kit for the strider series...


LOL!!! I am crazy







HAHA I never built an ITX system as I have always gone with full towers with lots of power. I always figure the larger PSU's in case they ever decide to upgrade their system needs. I am still working on my build and I got the Corsair AX 760i. So if its overkill, then im prepared for anything! (PSSST I know you werent calling me crazy I simply find humor in everything







)


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Does the panel not go on with the fans in place? Your answer does begin to help tho and I would not run my card without fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you didnt fry yours doing that


No don't worry







was just a test run to see if was possible








And yes I had to keep the side-panel off with fans (but even then just bairly fit). Was only just enough room for the heatsink and panel.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graffy*
> 
> No don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was just a test run to see if was possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I had to keep the side-panel off. Was only just enough room for the heatsink.


Ouch...Well I really appreciate the info and a +REP for you. it saves me $80 on having to get a VGA cooler. Ill just stick with the stock cooler but I will repaste it with the MX4

EDIT: I will start posting my pics tomorrow!


----------



## Synomenon

Anyone planning to try the NZXT Kraken X40 in the Prodigy? It's a new AIO liquid cooler w/ a 140mm radiator. Saw them at Fry's Electronics yesterday.

http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/cpu_cooler/kraken_x40


----------



## adamski07

Updates for Project Prodigious! New pump top and res, installed front panel, release of right side panel final design, and more! Check it out here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1313366/mod-project-prodigious-bitfenix-prodigy-matx-watercooled-and-more/410#post_18929684


----------



## audioholic




----------



## blazed_1

*ADD ME!*



Just won this in the Community Choice Awards contest and I can't wait to build a smaller gaming rig in there. The only thing I'm not looking forward to is choosing a new mobo. I would love to fit a micro-ATX in there but from what I've seen I think it's a bit beyond my modding skills. I was hoping for at least a mini-ITX in red but haven't seen one. I like the Gigibyte board but no voltage control kinda kills that for me. The Stinger looks pretty nice as well even though it is a bit on the pricey side.

One question I have for anyone who's made a custom window, what do I need to cut those side panels? Those things feel pretty solid and all I have is a Dremel.









Adamski07, I wish I had your modding skills, that case looks Boss!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> *ADD ME!*
> 
> Just won this in the Community Choice Awards contest and I can't wait to build a smaller gaming rig in there. The only thing I'm not looking forward to is choosing a new mobo. I would love to fit a micro-ATX in there but from what I've seen I think it's a bit beyond my modding skills. I was hoping for at least a mini-ITX in red but haven't seen one. I like the Gigibyte board but no voltage control kinda kills that for me. The Stinger looks pretty nice as well even though it is a bit on the pricey side.
> One question I have for anyone who's made a custom window, what do I need to cut those side panels? Those things feel pretty solid and all I have is a Dremel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adamski07, I wish I had your modding skills, that case looks Boss!


Thank you blazed. First off, goodluck with ur build. Pretty sure folks in this thread can help you out with mobo choice. For window cutting, jigsaw is best tool to use imho. Jigsaw and set of piler for perfect result. You can still use ur dremel tho, but will take u time to cut it conpare to jigsaw. Also, it only takes couple practices to good modding. Try it out! And give us some awesome work.







please check my log for more details on.my project.


----------



## welshmouse

@blazed

For the mobo, It depends on what you intend to cool it with. If you are using a water cooler like a h100 or custom loop, I would say the asrock z77e itx is by far the best value. But if you are using a normal heatsink, its pretty much a waste of time. I'd personally go with the asus board if you want an air cooler. others would recommend the stinger. It also seems like a good choice but as of yet I see no advantage it has over the asus board, especially for the cost.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thank you blazed. First off, goodluck with ur build. Pretty sure folks in this thread can help you out with mobo choice. For window cutting, jigsaw is best tool to use imho. Jigsaw and set of piler for perfect result. You can still use ur dremel tho, but will take u time to cut it conpare to jigsaw. Also, it only takes couple practices to good modding. Try it out! And give us some awesome work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please check my log for more details on.my project.


Thanks for the tip, I'll definitely have to look in to getting a jigsaw. I'll also make sure to read your log, instead of just looking at the pics like the first time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> @blazed
> For the mobo, It depends on what you intend to cool it with. If you are using a water cooler like a h100 or custom loop, I would say the asrock z77e itx is by far the best value. But if you are using a normal heatsink, its pretty much a waste of time. I'd personally go with the asus board if you want an air cooler. others would recommend the stinger. It also seems like a good choice but as of yet I see no advantage it has over the asus board, especially for the cost.


I plan on going custom loop. The only thing keeping me from going with the asrock is all the gold color, just not for me. The main reason I was looking at the Stinger over the Asus was pretty much just for color scheme. If the Asus is a much better board though I would have no problem going with that. Who knows though, I may just get brave and see what I can do with a m-ATX.


----------



## welshmouse

he asrock looks almost totally black. i went for a black color scheme and t fits in perfectly.
im not sure if the asus is much better than the stinger, but i certainly haven't seen anything to say the stinger is better, and am fairly certain it wont overclock nearly as well.
really though, all 3 boards are great. so you cant really go wrong.


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> he asrock looks almost totally black. i went for a black color scheme and t fits in perfectly.
> im not sure if the asus is much better than the stinger, but i certainly haven't seen anything to say the stinger is better, and am fairly certain it wont overclock nearly as well.
> really though, all 3 boards are great. so you cant really go wrong.


Agree 100% with this, pretty sure all the Z77 boards are matched in terms of Overclocking potential. Managed a 5.0GHz Overclock on my 3570k/Asrock ITX and I'm sure I could push it further with a custom watercooling loop.

Just to note though, even though the PCB on the Asrock looks black it's actually a deep chocolate brown. You'd never be able to tell this without direct light though.


----------



## thetrystero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtx560*
> 
> Hi, im looking at building a mini itx case for my dad and this case looks good so im just sorting out components for him. What i have in mind so far is this:
> cpu- Intel Core i3-3225 - £100
> cpu-cooler- Thermalright HR-02 - £40
> case - Bitfenix Prodigy -£70
> cooling - noiseblocker m12-s1 x3 - £45
> Cable - Phobya Y-Cable 3Pin Molex to 3x 3Pin - £5
> ssd- he already owns a crucial m4
> graphics - use built in intel
> ram - he will get my 1866 ram
> psu- ????
> motherboard- ????
> Those are just rough estimates of prices from a quick google and Il find a decent power supply today. What i really need help with is a suitable motherboard. Is the list ok so far, can a mini itx board take that cpu cooler and whats a decent h77 or z77 board under about £80 ish?
> Thanks for any help


Let me play devil's advocate and suggest the Evga Stinger. Possibly the sweetest itx mobo on the market right now

Seasonic has some 350s. I think antec has a modular 400. Or you could go the road most travelled (samxon caps notwithstanding) and get the cx430 v2.

Just note that the asrock, zotac and gigabyte might not fit the hr02 if discrete GPU is used.


----------



## ivoryg37

I have a bitfenix prodigy case on the way for a friends build! can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> Let me play devil's advocate and suggest the Evga Stinger. Possibly the sweetest itx mobo on the market right now
> Seasonic has some 350s. I think antec has a modular 400. Or you could go the road most travelled (samxon caps notwithstanding) and get the cx430 v2.
> Just note that the asrock, zotac and gigabyte might not fit the hr02 if discrete GPU is used.


SEASONIC X650 GO


----------



## Synomenon

Well, not too happy right now. Finally got my Arctic Cooling Accelero Mono Plus to put on my EVGA 4GB GTX670 SC. The Mono Plus cools the card very well, BUT it extends past the side panel.


----------



## thetrystero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> SEASONIC X650 GO


anandtech had an article some time back about how most people grossly overestimate their PSU needs. They have some sample systems setup with the corresponding powers drawn and the results were rather enlightening.


----------



## gtx560

That evga stinger board is way too expensive. He definitely doesn't need that. I think iv settled on the asrock board so his build now looks like this:

cpu- Intel Core i3-3225 - £100
cpu-cooler- Thermalright HR-02 - £40
case - Bitfenix Prodigy -£70
cooling - noiseblocker m12-s1 x3 - £45
Cable - Phobya Y-Cable 3Pin Molex to 3x 3Pin - £5
ssd- he already owns a crucial m4
graphics - use built in intel
ram - he will get my 2x4GB 1866 corsair vengeance ram
motherboard- ASRock Z77E-ITX - £100

Total so far about £360

psu- ????

Everyone seems to be suggesting 160mm long modular power supplies. Im sorry if its been posted before but 359 pages is a bit much for me to go through, do they fit OK ? If they do il pick up a CoolerMaster Silent Pro M2 520W for about £70 so his total build would be £430 which is OK.


----------



## Iceco

For easy installing, get a psu smaller than 160mm. Especially with your powerneeds, which aren't too demanding.
But if needed a 160mm psu does fit, i have got a Corsair AX750 installed just fine. (ok, it did need some pushing







)

Someone recommended the shorter Seasonic, which is an excellent choice i think.


----------



## gtx560

Excellent that's the answer i needed. If i cant find anything smaller that's decent then il get the coolermaster one as their power supplies have never let me down.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> I plan on going custom loop. The only thing keeping me from going with *the asrock is all the gold color, just not for me*. The main reason I was looking at the Stinger over the Asus was pretty much just for color scheme. If the Asus is a much better board though I would have no problem going with that. Who knows though, I may just get brave and see what I can do with a m-ATX.


I am with you, Though that didn't stop me from getting one!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I have a bitfenix prodigy case on the way for a friends build! can't wait to see it in person.


You are in for a treat!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtx560*
> 
> That evga stinger board is way too expensive. He definitely doesn't need that. I think iv settled on the asrock board so his build now looks like this:
> cpu- Intel Core i3-3225 - £100
> cpu-cooler- Thermalright HR-02 - £40
> case - Bitfenix Prodigy -£70
> cooling - noiseblocker m12-s1 x3 - £45
> Cable - Phobya Y-Cable 3Pin Molex to 3x 3Pin - £5
> ssd- he already owns a crucial m4
> graphics - use built in intel
> ram - he will get my 2x4GB 1866 corsair vengeance ram
> motherboard- ASRock Z77E-ITX - £100
> Total so far about £360
> psu- ????
> Everyone seems to be suggesting 160mm long modular power supplies. Im sorry if its been posted before but 359 pages is a bit much for me to go through, do they fit OK ? If they do il pick up a CoolerMaster Silent Pro M2 520W for about £70 so his total build would be £430 which is OK.


Take a look at the Silverstone Strider Gold 550w...fully modular, they make a short cable kit for it, and it is only 140mm. If you want a little bit more, they also have a 650w version. Or the Strider 500w and 600w are the same, just with a bronze certification instead of gold.


----------



## SonofJor-El

*!!!!ADD ME!!!!*

Here is my sexiness of a case!!! My build will be called The Fortress of Solitude. The interior will be as white as Krypton but will glow red like its sun.






I got the Corsair AX 760i and added white carbon fiber to the PSU to help match the decor:





the video card I got was the Gigabyte 7970 3gb card. I am leaving the stock cooler, but I am re-pasting it and painting the fan bracket white. Once I get that done I will continue to post pics. Now I need to get the rest of the parts. Anyone here knows anyone looking for a full tower rig so I sell mine to continue the prodigy build?


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*


I'd touch it up a bit with an XACTO Knife. Also, if you wanna smooth out the vinyl around the circumference of the fan hole (or anywhere else that isn't flat), use a blow dryer or heat gun to warm it up then press it flat. It should make it much more smooth









Great idea with the carbon fiber!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> anandtech had an article some time back about how most people grossly overestimate their PSU needs. They have some sample systems setup with the corresponding powers drawn and the results were rather enlightening.


And yet so many people still buy 850-1200w PSU's. 650W will cover SLI and a heavily overclocked 6-core which is why I suggest it







a quality 550w would be fine, I've just seen the 650 on sale more often lately


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*
> 
> *snip*
> Just to note though, even though the PCB on the Asrock looks black it's actually a deep chocolate brown. You'd never be able to tell this without direct light though.


This, but it matches my 7950 TF 3 perfectly.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I am with you, Though that didn't stop me from getting one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are in for a treat!


This too, and if you're determined, just polish the caps w/ a dremel to remove the gold anodizing.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> *!!!!ADD ME!!!!*
> Here is my sexiness of a case!!! My build will be called The Fortress of Solitude. The interior will be as white as Krypton but will glow red like its sun.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Corsair AX 760i and added white carbon fiber to the PSU to help match the decor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the video card I got was the Gigabyte 7970 3gb card. I am leaving the stock cooler, but I am re-pasting it and painting the fan bracket white. Once I get that done I will continue to post pics. Now I need to get the rest of the parts. Anyone here knows anyone looking for a full tower rig so I sell mine to continue the prodigy build?


Very nice!







Good job SonofJor-E, can't wait to see how it finishes out.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> And yet so many people still buy 850-1200w PSU's. 650W will cover SLI and a heavily overclocked 6-core which is why I suggest it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a quality 550w would be fine, I've just seen the 650 on sale more often lately


Definitely this. I would only be running a 600w if I didn't already have the AX-750 from my old rig, and the AX is only a few months old.







Mad overkill with the AX-750 in the current system, but selling it used wouldn't recoup the cost of changing out for a lower wattage psu either.

All I can say now is: Blessed is the silence. The Aquaero 5 was the best investment of the entire build.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> I'd touch it up a bit with an XACTO Knife. Also, if you wanna smooth out the vinyl around the circumference of the fan hole (or anywhere else that isn't flat), use a blow dryer or heat gun to warm it up then press it flat. It should make it much more smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea with the carbon fiber!


Good info thanks! I got time before I get other parts so I guess I can touch up the carbon fiber


----------



## audioholic

Hey guys,
Just did this little project today. I am planning on doing another piece as the holes for the cables look really choppy. I tried a file but it just wasn't working right, maybe more time








Also the panel will be lit with *purple* LEDs as long as they light up the panel like I am hoping!


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job SonofJor-E, can't wait to see how it finishes out.


Thanks but I cant take the credit for what PPCS did. They did the front panel







. I am not that good YET but I eez inspired! Just the concept of what I want to do is enough to motivate me. Everything else I intend to do on my own but thanks! Though I did wrap the PSU... a work in progress lol


----------



## nb14

So my replacement motherboard came and all is working perfectly now








I have a few plans with this build.
First im going to replace the non-modular PSU with a full Modular PSU, and tidy the cables up (Super messy right now).
And i also want to water cool it, will be my first attempt at water cooling.
A few pics, nothing special:




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Hey I'm about to build one of these for a good friend, and I'm having a bit of trouble figuring out what I can fit, and figured if anyone will know, it's you folks.

Things that are on the must have list:
DVD drive
660ti/670

I know the GPU means the big HDD cage goes away, but what are my fan / cooler / WC kit options?
Can I fit a DH-14/silver arrow / H100i/H80i with the 5.25" drive? what about a front 200mm fan?

Planning on the atomic orange case - it looks sick.
Other bits: gigabyte Z77 board ( I think there's only one), Silverstone ST45SF-G PSU, i7-3770(K?)

this build is not for me, so targets are ultra low maintenance, silence, and no/mild overclock.

Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## AsanteSoul

Has anyone ordered any cases from performancepcs.com? I sort of want to order one of those bitfenix cases...just dont know how reliable the site is...never done business with them


----------



## dmanstasiu

performancepcs is a reliable, trustworthy site. Don't worry at all about them


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Hey I'm about to build one of these for a good friend, and I'm having a bit of trouble figuring out what I can fit, and figured if anyone will know, it's you folks.
> 
> Things that are on the must have list:
> DVD drive
> 660ti/670
> 
> I know the GPU means the big HDD cage goes away, but what are my fan / cooler / WC kit options?
> Can I fit a DH-14/silver arrow / H100i/H80i with the 5.25" drive? what about a front 200mm fan?
> 
> Planning on the atomic orange case - it looks sick.
> Other bits: gigabyte Z77 board ( I think there's only one), Silverstone ST45SF-G PSU, i7-3770(K?)
> 
> this build is not for me, so targets are ultra low maintenance, silence, and no/mild overclock.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the advice.


You should have no problem fitting all the above coolers except the h100i, with the 5.25" bay still on.


----------



## dmanstasiu

See post 2 down


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> performancepcs is a reliable, trustworthy site. Don't worry at all about them


Unless you live in not the states.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> You should have no problem fitting all the above coolers except the h100i, with the 5.25" bay still on.


Do the NH-D14 and SA fit with a GPU in though ?

The CPU socket is too close to the GPU and many big heatsinks interfere


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Unless you live in not the states.


I live in Canada, never had a problem


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> You should have no problem fitting all the above coolers except the h100i, with the 5.25" bay still on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the NH-D14 and SA fit with a GPU in though ?
> 
> The CPU socket is too close to the GPU and many big heatsinks interfere
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Right.









I forgot it was like the Asrock, So ub3rg33k looks like only the h80i will fit the bill.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot it was like the Asrock, So ub3rg33k looks like only the h80i will fit the bill.


Glad to save you from a frustrated friend


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> Has anyone ordered any cases from performancepcs.com? I sort of want to order one of those bitfenix cases...just dont know how reliable the site is...never done business with them


They're good until they sent me wrong item. I am using FCPU now, but I still do small orders on PPCs.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Do the NH-D14 and SA fit with a GPU in though ?
> The CPU socket is too close to the GPU and many big heatsinks interfere
> 
> I live in Canada, never had a problem


Got nailed SO much duty...


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot it was like the Asrock, So ub3rg33k looks like only the h80i will fit the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to save you from a frustrated friend
Click to expand...

Thanks, I owe ya one!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Got nailed SO much duty...


That sucks, never had that problem. FrozenCPU and MNPC have been fine as well


----------



## SniperTeamTango

OP updated.


----------



## AsanteSoul

ok great...i am thinking about getting a case and just want to see if they're legit


----------



## SniperTeamTango

The original OP of this thread works for them.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Glad to save you from a frustrated friend


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot it was like the Asrock, So ub3rg33k looks like only the h80i will fit the bill.


I hadn't even thought of CPU HS / GPU interference. i would've been seriously bummed by that error. I was looking for an excuse to use an AIO water setup anyways.

Any problems with a 200mm front fan?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> I hadn't even thought of CPU HS / GPU interference. i would've been seriously bummed by that error. I was looking for an excuse to use an AIO water setup anyways.
> 
> Any problems with a 200mm front fan?


as far as I know there shouldn't be, it's if you use 2 120mm fans there would be an issue.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> I hadn't even thought of CPU HS / GPU interference. i would've been seriously bummed by that error. I was looking for an excuse to use an AIO water setup anyways.
> Any problems with a 200mm front fan?


Possibly with the HDD cages, otherwise no. I'll let others chime in, i have all my cages ripped out (Although it *should* fit ... )


----------



## Synomenon

Anyone else using an Arctic Cooling Accelero Mono Plus in the Prodigy? If so, what did you do to get the side panel to go back on? Just cut a hole for the Accelero to fit through?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Whos rig did you quote that from?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*


Quite inspirational that.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Anyone else using an Arctic Cooling Accelero Mono Plus in the Prodigy? If so, what did you do to get the side panel to go back on? Just cut a hole for the Accelero to fit through?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes. The Arctic Accelero series are too wide to fit in the case. The clearance on those vga coolers are typically 50mm+ and you want it to be below 40mm. Otherwise its mod time on the side panel


----------



## RandomHer0

another "will it fit?" type question here.

Have a GTX 690 that will either be with an XSPC or EK GPU block. For arguments sake let's pretend it's the XSPC. Obviously the block is offset, but the issue is tubing routing. Can anyone who has used the GPU block (or one of the same height) give me some input as to which rad/fan combo would allow the tubing to fit underneath?
I plan on using 2x Corsair SP120s, with one of the following:

ALPHACOOL NEXXXOS ST30 FULL COPPER 240mm (30mm)
Hardware Labs Black Ice GTS 240 (29.6mm)
KOOLANCE HX-CU720V (30mm)
XSPC EX240 (35.5mm)

Heard good things about the EX240, but it is the thickest of the three, so I'd expect it to perform a bit better. Question is whether it will fit. Any input would be much appreciated

edit: Has anyone used the EK GPU block with the prodigy? given the front inlet/outlet (which cretin thought that was optimal?) would I be able to route tubing without colliding with the side panel, perhaps using some 90 degree fittings? - I'm only considering the EK because I'm a fan of the aesthetics and it will go well with the Supremacy CPU block Just discovered the EK-FC Link thingy


----------



## HuwSharpe

Couldn't be happier with my setup now, apart from perhaps standing a Tron figure inside =)

Just need to cut the window now as Bitfenix showing no signs of giving us a right hand side windowed panel. Any advice before cutting? Only ever worked with aluminum cases.


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Whos rig did you quote that from?


Was your question directed at me?

That's my system in the picture. I haven't been added to the Prodigy owners list yet.


----------



## stratosrally

Great article comparing the top 5 mITX motherboards posted today over on AnandTech - unfortunately they were tested on a test bench, and not inside a case. Still, a very helpful read for those not sure of which motherboard to pick for their Prodigy...

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6516/z77-mitx-roundup-five-of-the-best-msi-zotac-asrock-evga-and-asus


----------



## GrimNights

Well my Hydro dip kit came in..... time to see if I get a diamond or a lemon -_-

Update: my gut feeling was right, the primer didn't adhere







. So I went over it with few coats of fusion paint, going to sand it down in a week when the paint fully dries. Then try again, I have to do the underside in an hour or so.

Update 2: Well the fusion paint adhered perfectly to the undersides. I will give it a flex test next week when it fully dries.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Anyone ever paint their molex connectors, sata connectors or even the 24 pin connectors without negative repercussions? I know FCPU sells them but they dont have opaque white. Anyone know where I can get all opaque white connectors? Thanks!


----------



## davwman

New owner here will post pics of work log. Custom sizing modular PSU cables is the biggest thing I need to do using a corsair 750 gold.

Sent from my MB886


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Was your question directed at me?
> That's my system in the picture. I haven't been added to the Prodigy owners list yet.


Where'd you get the ODDs?

Did you post Add me like it says to in the OP?


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Quite inspirational that.


Thanks! Actually going to make it purple/UV!


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Anyone ever paint their molex connectors, sata connectors or even the 24 pin connectors without negative repercussions? I know FCPU sells them but they dont have opaque white. Anyone know where I can get all opaque white connectors? Thanks!


The only chance I know of for getting white molex minifit jr. type connectors in all white, would be by stripping a cheap psu. Finding one with pure white connectors will be difficult though. Either way, solid white SATA power & 4 pin molex, I have never seen.

If you want to take the paint option. There is Krylon Fusion paint for plastic, and then there are professional automotive paint systems designed specifically for plastic also. The later, will be much more expensive, and several orders of magnitude greater in durability. Not just in terms of hardness and bonding, but also due to the flex agent you would want to add to the automotive paint.

Either way you choose to go, I would certainly recommend using an "Adhesion Promoter", such as the Bulldog brand, or similar.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Thanks! Actually going to make it purple/UV!


Agreed, that is pretty awesome


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Thanks! Actually going to make it purple/UV!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> The only chance I know of for getting white molex minifit jr. type connectors in all white, would be by stripping a cheap psu. Finding one with pure white connectors will be difficult though. Either way, solid white SATA power & 4 pin molex, I have never seen.
> If you want to take the paint option. There is Krylon Fusion paint for plastic, and then there are professional automotive paint systems designed specifically for plastic also. The later, will be much more expensive, and several orders of magnitude greater in durability. Not just in terms of hardness and bonding, but also due to the flex agent you would want to add to the automotive paint.
> Either way you choose to go, I would certainly recommend using an "Adhesion Promoter", such as the Bulldog brand, or similar.


Thanks again Rav3n







I didnt want to go and massacre my system on first boot. I am contemplating another option at the moment and I am going to go and test it out! I will post a pic if it proves to be useful









I do have to say everyone here has been awesome and I am excited to be a part of this! Here is to a happy healthy 2013!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Krylon paints are so much worse in evenness and quality compared to Rust-oleum paints, that my latest case mod that involved a small number of parts painted with Krylon's Indoor/Outdoor paint made me want to tear out my hair. It was uneven, too thin, smelled worse, and dried slower. I'd recommend Rust-oleum over Krylon, and Rust-oleum has a primer for plastics. I painted another Bitfenix case (Survivor) that has a lot of that soft-touch plastic on it, and the paint is holding up just fine after the plastic primer + layers of Rust-Oleum Painter's touch + clear automotive gloss over it. Unless you try to scratch it with your keys or some such, it holds up fine.

Also, there is no difference between "automotive" paints and regular spray paint if both are oil-based. It's mostly marketing. I've bought paint from AutoZone and other car places as well as Home Depot, and it's all been just as good (or bad).

Also, as a warning about Krylon's paint for plastic, it's not compatible with some plastics and it actually melted (or that's what it looked like when I tried to scrape it off) the top layer of plastic on my old DVD drive (plastic front). It was a bit soft and gooey under the hardened surface, as if I never let it dry fuly.


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Where'd you get the ODDs?
> Did you post Add me like it says to in the OP?


I actually got everything separately.

The two tray-loading blu-ray burners are Panasonic UJ-260A units:
http://www.digistor.com/Internal-Drives/Blu-ray-Drives/Panasonic-Slim-Blu-ray-Burner-Slimline-SATA-Tray-Load_5

The white bezels for the slim blu-ray drives are from here:
http://www.centrix-intl.com/details.asp?productid=6946

The dual slimline to 5.25" bay adapter:
http://www.digistor.com/Accessories_2/Bezel-Kit-Solutions/Combo-Kit-for-Dual-Slimline-Blu-ray-DVD-Drive-Black-Bezel

The bay adapter comes with a textured black bezel which I didn't like so I painted mine a flat black.

The only problem now is with my GTX670. I removed the stock cooler and installed an Arctic Cooling Accelero Mono Plus so the Prodigy's side panel won't fit back on.

I can't return the GTX670 either.


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Also, there is no difference between "automotive" paints and regular spray paint if both are oil-based. It's mostly marketing. I've bought paint from AutoZone and other car places as well as Home Depot, and it's all been just as good (or bad).


While the off the shelf solutions may be fine in this particular application, there is a misconception that needs correcting on the whole. Allow me to clear this up a bit.









I apologize if this comes over a little harsh, it's not directed towards you, but at the myriad number of other people's screw ups that I've repaired on their vehicles over the years. That, and being well over the argument that most formulate as to why they did it, and messed it up.

I'm afraid you are complete wrong on the difference between professional automotive products designed for plastics.







It's not a marketing ploy, except maybe in the off the shelf junk products available at your local parts house like Autozone & Pepboys. No offense intended, but they only carry crappy quality products. Try FinishMasters, or another large reputable professional supply house instead. As a way of comparison: Try spraying an off the shelf product on your properly prepped urethane front bumper cover, and watch how quickly it spiderwebs & flakes off.









My guess is that you have never worked with Spies Hecker, DuPont, BASF, House of Kolor, and such, in a professional environment. I have, and for many a year. A bit of background on the chemistry of modern base/clear systems: They are almost always water based with a low solvent urethane, and a binding agent of one of several different types (chemical variations of Cyanide usually, which is why they *OSHA & other regulating bodies* enforce the massive emphasis on employee safety to an almost obtuse degree). Not oil based.

Although there are still oil based automotive paints available, they are the low end garbage, usually found in a spray can. More so, rarely does anyone use them "professionally" at all. Well, Maaco & SprayGlow on their $299 "specials". But if you want to pay someone to ruin your cars finish...there you go.







There's a distinct reason quality refinishing establishments charge $3k or more over those "companies".

Base/clear systems being plastic based themselves, they tend to bond very well to other plastics, and are capable of flexing somewhat. Still, an adhesion promoter & flex agent is necessary where larger amounts of flex is a concern. Honestly, there simply is no comparison to Rust-o-leum or Krylon I'm afraid. They aren't in the same league, nor hardly in the same sport. Professional auto finish products will last decades in a harsh environment if applied correctly, & the other off the shelf products will fail in short order no matter what else you do.

Although, I'll take your word on the Krylon/Rust-o-leum differences, as I have no experience with them. I'd figure that either would be fine in an application such as his, but thanks for the advice on them.


----------



## GrimNights

Just adding my 2 cent.









In my quest to find the best 'over the counter" paint, Duplicolor was probably said the most for metals. While Fusion has gained alot of ground, but it is *stressed* the prep work must be done right. As for clear coat, that was unanimous an automotive-grade clear coat ie urethane. This is me going thru over dozen auto and hobby sites to make sure I would get the best paint job.

Now for HPLV, I have no clue, don't have the space nor money to do something like that right now so I didn't bother looking at all the info.


----------



## Teh Rav3n

^ If you plan on doing it as a profession, then a SATA HVLP gun is the only way to go. No question there.


----------



## GrimNights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> ^ If you plan on doing it as a profession, then a SATA HVLP gun is the only way to go. No question there.


oh I know, but I am not giving up on kandy coat in a can..... I can dream


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> another "will it fit?" type question here.
> Have a GTX 690 that will either be with an XSPC or EK GPU block. For arguments sake let's pretend it's the XSPC. Obviously the block is offset, but the issue is tubing routing. Can anyone who has used the GPU block (or one of the same height) give me some input as to which rad/fan combo would allow the tubing to fit underneath?
> I plan on using 2x Corsair SP120s, with one of the following:
> ALPHACOOL NEXXXOS ST30 FULL COPPER 240mm (30mm)
> Hardware Labs Black Ice GTS 240 (29.6mm)
> KOOLANCE HX-CU720V (30mm)
> XSPC EX240 (35.5mm)
> Heard good things about the EX240, but it is the thickest of the three, so I'd expect it to perform a bit better. Question is whether it will fit. Any input would be much appreciated
> edit: Has anyone used the EK GPU block with the prodigy? given the front inlet/outlet (which cretin thought that was optimal?) would I be able to route tubing without colliding with the side panel, perhaps using some 90 degree fittings? - I'm only considering the EK because I'm a fan of the aesthetics and it will go well with the Supremacy CPU block Just discovered the EK-FC Link thingy


I'm going with the EX240 as i've had it recommended a lot. I would not get the EK block for the 690 though. It only has inlet/outlets on the FRONT of the block, which will make it a nightmare.

from what i can tell, the xspc block should would nicely with the ex240 and single set of fans. though I am just eyeballing it, my current h100 with sp120 fans has a decent amount of room before the top of the gpu. certainy enough for a set of thick g1/4 fittings. have a look at my build pic and it should give you a rough idea.


----------



## Synomenon

The best stuff I've found to color things like molex connectors and drive bezels is SEM vinyl dye.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> I actually got everything separately.
> The two tray-loading blu-ray burners are Panasonic UJ-260A units:
> http://www.digistor.com/Internal-Drives/Blu-ray-Drives/Panasonic-Slim-Blu-ray-Burner-Slimline-SATA-Tray-Load_5
> The white bezels for the slim blu-ray drives are from here:
> http://www.centrix-intl.com/details.asp?productid=6946
> The dual slimline to 5.25" bay adapter:
> http://www.digistor.com/Accessories_2/Bezel-Kit-Solutions/Combo-Kit-for-Dual-Slimline-Blu-ray-DVD-Drive-Black-Bezel
> The bay adapter comes with a textured black bezel which I didn't like so I painted mine a flat black.
> The only problem now is with my GTX670. I removed the stock cooler and installed an Arctic Cooling Accelero Mono Plus so the Prodigy's side panel won't fit back on.
> I can't return the GTX670 either.


How far out of the Panel does the cooler stick? I could have an idea.


----------



## Synomenon

It sticks out almost half an inch.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> It sticks out almost half an inch.


Could cut a rectangle out of the panel, slot it through it. It has some fan protection on it right? OR would you require more?


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimNights*
> 
> oh I know, but I am not giving up on kandy coat in a can..... I can dream










Lol!







People used to ask me all the time: "What color are you going to paint your racecar?" Because it was 4 different colors of primer at the time. My favorite reply was: "I'm not sure, but my favorite color is blur!"









An ex-wife, another wife, and two kids later...race car, not anymore.

Alright ladies & gent's, I'm off to ring in the new year. Happy New Years all! Have an awesome, but safe one.


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Could cut a rectangle out of the panel, slot it through it. It has some fan protection on it right? OR would you require more?


A hole could be cut for the fan to stick out through, but the fan itself does not have a dust filter or fan grill protecting it:


I remember having someone cut a hole for me before on a Shuttle box because I bought a special edition GeForce 7950 that had an oversized heatsink. The person that cut the hole for me made a special mesh "window" that stuck out though kind of like this:


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> I'm going with the EX240 as i've had it recommended a lot. I would not get the EK block for the 690 though. It only has inlet/outlets on the FRONT of the block, which will make it a nightmare.
> from what i can tell, the xspc block should would nicely with the ex240 and single set of fans. though I am just eyeballing it, my current h100 with sp120 fans has a decent amount of room before the top of the gpu. certainy enough for a set of thick g1/4 fittings. have a look at my build pic and it should give you a rough idea.


Good amount of space there, though the Corsair h100 uses a 27mm rad, or something along those lines? Might go with the stealth just to be sure. As for the EK block, the front inlet/outlets are a massive pain. But two of THESE will give THIS result, giving the same set up as the XSPC. A bit convoluted, mind...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> A hole could be cut for the fan to stick out through, but the fan itself does not have a dust filter or fan grill protecting it:
> 
> I remember having someone cut a hole for me before on a Shuttle box because I bought a special edition GeForce 7950 that had an oversized heatsink. The person that cut the hole for me made a special mesh "window" that stuck out though kind of like this:


Could have that done thats what I was thinking. Just a grill cover.


----------



## Synomenon

Anyone know a member on here that could make a mesh cover / window like the one pictured above, for my Prodigy? I imaging making a mesh window like above (not completely flat / sticks out to cover the fan on my Accelero) would be more difficult.

I also may just sell my GTX670 and grab one of the Galaxy or Asus dual fan GTX670s.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

If given the dimensions and the parts, could do it for you next month. Distance might be an issue.


----------



## Synomenon

Yeah, that's an issue. Might be not worth it financially. Not even sure what dimensions one would need to perform this kind of modification. The half an inch sticking out measurement I gave you earlier was done by sticking a ruler over the protruding part of the Accelero and measuring (eyeballing) the distance from the furthest point sticking out to where the side panel would be if it was on there.

Not very accurate.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Yeah, that's an issue. Might be not worth it financially. Not even sure what dimensions one would need to perform this kind of modification. The half an inch sticking out measurement I gave you earlier was done by sticking a ruler over the protruding part of the Accelero and measuring (eyeballing) the distance from the furthest point sticking out to where the side panel would be if it was on there.
> Not very accurate.


Well you'd typically cut the XY hole first and then measure again for the Z (or depth) needed outside the case.


----------



## Synomenon

After you get the X and Y, how do you get the exact "coordinates" for where that hole would go on the side panel?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> After you get the X and Y, how do you get the exact "coordinates" for where that hole would go on the side panel?


Relative offsets.


----------



## audioholic

I know this will never be seen under the mobo....heck I dont even know if this whole panel will work when the motherboard comes in.
Could have made it bigger but I like the size it is at and this is just a practice piece of acrylic. At $2.78 for a piece I can mess up a few times


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> I know this will never be seen under the mobo....heck I dont even know if this whole panel will work when the motherboard comes in.
> Could have made it bigger but I like the size it is at and this is just a practice piece of acrylic. At $2.78 for a piece I can mess up a few times










Looks great! What did you use to engrave on acrylic?


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Good amount of space there, though the Corsair h100 uses a 27mm rad, or something along those lines? Might go with the stealth just to be sure. As for the EK block, the front inlet/outlets are a massive pain. But two of THESE will give THIS result, giving the same set up as the XSPC. A bit convoluted, mind...


its a shame I can't get that link kit here. TBH, i stil don't think i'd bother. You shouldn't have to buy add ons to fix glaring design faults.

Im actually considering a new case again. the new silverstone SG09 is about the same size as the prodigy but fits mATX. Its ugly as sin and I would have to ditch water cooling (annoying since ive already spent a lot on parts) but it would be an awesome case.


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! What did you use to engrave on acrylic?


card stock for the logo cut it out with an exacto then basically traced my edges with the same exacto


----------



## wrigleyvillain

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6516/z77-mitx-roundup-five-of-the-best-msi-zotac-asrock-evga-and-asus


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> its a shame I can't get that link kit here. TBH, i stil don't think i'd bother. You shouldn't have to buy add ons to fix glaring design faults.
> Im actually considering a new case again. the new silverstone SG09 is about the same size as the prodigy but fits mATX. Its ugly as sin and I would have to ditch water cooling (annoying since ive already spent a lot on parts) but it would be an awesome case.


Getting the kit from Performance-pcs (along with mobo and the majority of my watercooling gear) I'll be in Aus so postage won't be pleasant, but its the only place I could find that seemed to stock everything I want.


----------



## ReaperXGr

Hello!!

I want to install watercooling in a prodigy and I have some questions..

If I install a 240 60mm radiator on top how much space is there available at the rear?Can a 120 or 140 30mm radiator get installed there?Without the fan ofcourse..And would a 230mm fan fit at the front?

Also if a 60mm or 45mm radiator with normal fans is installed at the top,is there enough space to fit a single 120 at the front,without removing the small hard disk cage?


----------



## Synomenon

Sorry for another off-topic posts, but since my EVGA 4GB GTX670 SC w/ Accelero Mono Plus won't fit and I have recently upgraded to a 2560x1440 monitor (also have a 1920x1200 and a 1920x1080 monitors in use with this Prodigy), I've decided to get this card:

PNY XLR8 GTX680 4GB:
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&cs=19&sku=A6658889

I have alot of store credit to use with Dell. Is that PNY card any good? Any issues with it fitting in the Prodigy? I don't even see it listed on PNY's site.


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Getting the kit from Performance-pcs (along with mobo and the majority of my watercooling gear) I'll be in Aus so postage won't be pleasant, but its the only place I could find that seemed to stock everything I want.


I am in NZ and usually use frozen cpu since they ship international.

Seems to me though that if i have to get it shipped from overseas, why bother getting the ek? the reason I would have gotten it is because i can get it local, but if im shipping I may as well get the XSPC


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> I am in NZ and usually use frozen cpu since they ship international.
> Seems to me though that if i have to get it shipped from overseas, why bother getting the ek? the reason I would have gotten it is because i can get it local, but if im shipping I may as well get the XSPC


Where would you get the EK gear from? Only place in Aus I can find that has the 690 block is ple.com.au (actually where I will be buying a few components) but they don't have the nickel/plexiglass version and no link. Any good NZ retailers you could recommend? Shipping from NZ must be cheaper than from the States


----------



## welshmouse

computerlounge are pretty much the only place to get watercooling stuff in NZ. luckily they stock ek stuff and have the acetel and plexi versions of the 690 block.

http://www.computerlounge.co.nz/default.asp


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> I know this will never be seen under the mobo....heck I dont even know if this whole panel will work when the motherboard comes in.
> Could have made it bigger but I like the size it is at and this is just a practice piece of acrylic. At $2.78 for a piece I can mess up a few times


Great job on that!!







BTW, thanks ElevenEleven and rav3n for the advice. I too have found many issues with Krylon with it running and not setting correctly no matter how you prep it correctly. I have been using primer and rustoleum to get the job done while maintaining some sort of good look







It makes me that much more excited to see my finished product by the time I get done


----------



## audioholic

Thanks guys. Once the motherboard comes in I can get the correct cutout for the backplate. I plan on making the logo bigger next time around







Like I said before this is just a practice piece to see about measurements and that sort of thing. I doubt I will even use those cutouts for power. I know the logo is something that will not be seen but its just the fact that I would know its there









On a side note I am doing a 670FTW. If I got with the Razer block what am I looking at for clearances up top? I dont want to mod my rad so what a 35mm be the way to go? I havent really decided on push/pull and I just cant get onto the external fan setup..
Any suggestions guys would be awesome! Also can someone please explain 3NTERs loop order to me? Or at least explain what is going on there...my eyes are pretty bad lately


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Thanks guys. Once the motherboard comes in I can get the correct cutout for the backplate. I plan on making the logo bigger next time around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said before this is just a practice piece to see about measurements and that sort of thing. I doubt I will even use those cutouts for power. I know the logo is something that will not be seen but its just the fact that I would know its there


Why not replace the motherboard tray with your own? You can then add the logo that will be seen on the side


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Why not replace the motherboard tray with your own? You can then add the logo that will be seen on the side


I never thought of that. I will get some ideas and see how it all works out. I know it has been tried in the past.


----------



## RandomHer0

New thought for radiator layout, let's hear some opinions.
1) Front mounted 45mm 240 radiator
2) Rear mounted 140mm radiator (either 30/45mm thickness. Externally mounted fan would make the 45mm easy, but internally it may come out to much over the motherboard, obstructing the CPU block)
3) INSTEAD OF 2: top mounted (towards the rear) 45mm 120 rad.

Someone much smarter than me please let me know if a 30mm thick rad at 140mm would dissipate heat better/worse than a 45mm 120 rad. Given that the radiator is the exact same except for size, is it simply a matter of doing 120x120x45 vs 140x140x30 to find out the potential volume available for fins? My maths is terribad, but logically this calculation makes sense to me.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> New thought for radiator layout, let's hear some opinions.
> 1) Front mounted 45mm 240 radiator
> 2) Rear mounted 140mm radiator (either 30/45mm thickness. Externally mounted fan would make the 45mm easy, but internally it may come out to much over the motherboard, obstructing the CPU block)
> 3) INSTEAD OF 2: top mounted (towards the rear) 45mm 120 rad.


I'm also working out watercooling in my prodigy ...

My current plan is a 120/140mm where the HDD bays were (Cutting out a square there), 240mm up top, 140mm fan rear with 140mm radiator external and 230mm fan up front.

Not many people will answer a question in a thread this busy because it's quite an amount of research. Rather, browse through the SFF sub-forum for watercooled prodigy builds and see what fits where








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Someone much smarter than me please let me know if a 30mm thick rad at 140mm would dissipate heat better/worse than a 45mm 120 rad. Given that the radiator is the exact same except for size, is it simply a matter of doing 120x120x45 vs 140x140x30 to find out the potential volume available for fins? My maths is terribad, but logically this calculation makes sense to me.


It's also relative to the FPI of the radiator, and the amount of air the fan will push (Since a 140mm fan can push more air than a 120mm at similar dBa levels).


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I'm also working out watercooling in my prodigy ...
> My current plan is a 120/140mm where the HDD bays were (Cutting out a square there), 240mm up top, 140mm fan rear with 140mm radiator external and 230mm fan up front.
> Not many people will answer a question in a thread this busy because it's quite an amount of research. Rather, browse through the SFF sub-forum for watercooled prodigy builds and see what fits where
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also relative to the FPI of the radiator, and the amount of air the fan will push (Since a 140mm fan can push more air than a 120mm at similar dBa levels).


Thanks








Was aware of the FPI which is why I mentioned the rads being identical, didn't take the fans into consideration though (amateur hour!!).

Currently flicking through the whole Prodigy owners club thread, lots of useful stuff for sure.
I think the front 240 will be good as I can mount my pump/res to it using a bracket. Will need to look more thoroughly to see pics of 120/140 rads at the top/back to make a decision there.


----------



## blazed_1

Any suggestions for a relatively cheap CPU cooler that will work with the Asus z77-i? Preferably under $40, doesn't have to be anything spectacular, just not stock cooler. I plan on going water some time in the near future but need something to hold me over until then. Unfortunately it looks like my CM 212+ will not fit.


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Any suggestions for a relatively cheap CPU cooler that will work with the Asus z77-i? Preferably under $40, doesn't have to be anything spectacular, just not stock cooler. I plan on going water some time in the near future but need something to hold me over until then. Unfortunately it looks like my CM 212+ will not fit.


you can sideways mount the 212 with a single fan it it will work. Wont run as well as it could, but probably will still be better than most low profile coolers.

alternatively a 92mm tower should fit, like the noctua nh-u9b

EDIT: I just realized i was thinking of the wrong board. the Z77 i should fit just about any CPU cooler imaginable. why do you not think the 212 would fit?

http://www.google.co.nz/imgres?um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbo=d&biw=1920&bih=979&tbm=isch&tbnid=7LaUa4ekWjakTM:&imgrefurl=http://legacy.tonymacx86.com/viewtopic.php%3Ff%3D277%26t%3D54939&docid=XM3D4-IXjqTynM&imgurl=http://www.tonymacx86.com/screenshots/normal_ASUS-P8Z77-I-Deluxe_09.jpeg&w=600&h=400&ei=jGzjUJWBCYaiigfli4HIDg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=126&vpy=500&dur=2933&hovh=183&hovw=275&tx=126&ty=98&sig=107195764692595955192&page=2&tbnh=136&tbnw=210&start=59&ndsp=68&ved=1t:429,r:60,s:0,i:278

pretty much the best thing this board has going for it is the excellent socket placement that should allow almost any air cooler.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> While the off the shelf solutions may be fine in this particular application, there is a misconception that needs correcting on the whole. Allow me to clear this up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize if this comes over a little harsh, it's not directed towards you, but at the myriad number of other people's screw ups that I've repaired on their vehicles over the years. That, and being well over the argument that most formulate as to why they did it, and messed it up.
> 
> I'm afraid you are complete wrong on the difference between professional automotive products designed for plastics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a marketing ploy, except maybe in the off the shelf junk products available at your local parts house like Autozone & Pepboys. No offense intended, but they only carry crappy quality products. Try FinishMasters, or another large reputable professional supply house instead. As a way of comparison: Try spraying an off the shelf product on your properly prepped urethane front bumper cover, and watch how quickly it spiderwebs & flakes off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that you have never worked with Spies Hecker, DuPont, BASF, House of Kolor, and such, in a professional environment. I have, and for many a year. A bit of background on the chemistry of modern base/clear systems: They are almost always water based with a low solvent urethane, and a binding agent of one of several different types (chemical variations of Cyanide usually, which is why they *OSHA & other regulating bodies* enforce the massive emphasis on employee safety to an almost obtuse degree). Not oil based.
> Although there are still oil based automotive paints available, they are the low end garbage, usually found in a spray can. More so, rarely does anyone use them "professionally" at all. Well, Maaco & SprayGlow on their $299 "specials". But if you want to pay someone to ruin your cars finish...there you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a distinct reason quality refinishing establishments charge $3k or more over those "companies".
> Base/clear systems being plastic based themselves, they tend to bond very well to other plastics, and are capable of flexing somewhat. Still, an adhesion promoter & flex agent is necessary where larger amounts of flex is a concern. Honestly, there simply is no comparison to Rust-o-leum or Krylon I'm afraid. They aren't in the same league, nor hardly in the same sport. Professional auto finish products will last decades in a harsh environment if applied correctly, & the other off the shelf products will fail in short order no matter what else you do.
> Although, I'll take your word on the Krylon/Rust-o-leum differences, as I have no experience with them. I'd figure that either would be fine in an application such as his, but thanks for the advice on them.


Well, of course there are expensive professional grade products--most people are not going to get a professional glossy mirror like finish on their cases: it's generally implied that "cheap" spray cans will be used. Case in point, Krylon fusion for plastics was brought up. In that category of paints, there's pretty much no difference between oil-based paint from automotive stores and general hardware stored. Rust-Oleum has many cans of similar stuff, some labelled automotive and some not - all should do fine.

As for Krylon and DupliColor, they are owned by Sherwin Williams, and their paints are similar. I've personally tried Krylon, Rust-Oleum, and DupliColor spray paints, and Rust-Oleum has given me better coverage and finish. A few people I've talked to were also not fans of Krylon / DupliColor. And on the note of the later--I highly advise against DC Exact Match small sppray cans: uneven finish, needs lots of layers for full coverage, and runs out before you can get a decent amount of surface area coated.

I was actually very curious about diluting Rust-Oleum with mineral spirits and trying a paint roller method, but in the end decided it was too long of a project.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> you can sideways mount the 212 with a single fan it it will work. Wont run as well as it could, but probably will still be better than most low profile coolers.
> alternatively a 92mm tower should fit, like the noctua nh-u9b
> EDIT: I just realized i was thinking of the wrong board. the Z77 i should fit just about any CPU cooler imaginable. why do you not think the 212 would fit?
> 
> pretty much the best thing this board has going for it is the excellent socket placement that should allow almost any air cooler.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> A few air coolers have backplates that interfere with items on common ITX motherboards.
> The Hyper 212+ and Evo have issues with motherboards including the Asus P8z77-I Deluxe. [A full analysis is needed]


If I can get it to fit though without cutting anything that would be great.


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> If I can get it to fit though without cutting anything that would be great.


Ah so the backplate interferes with something? You could try raising it with some plastic or paper washers?


----------



## nb14

Im after some new RAM

The Criteria is:
Black PCB
No stupid heatsink (i like the naked PCB look)
2x 8GB sticks

What should i go for?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nb14*
> 
> Im after some new RAM
> The Criteria is:
> Black PCB
> No stupid heatsink (i like the naked PCB look)
> 2x 8GB sticks
> What should i go for?


Samsung 1.35v low-profile RAM. Comes in the 8GB DIMM variety


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> Ah so the backplate interferes with something? You could try raising it with some plastic or paper washers?


since the board will be laying flat, wouldnt it be possible to just attach the heat sink without the back plate? the CM back plate a bit ridiculous. maybe some 1 or 2mm rubber washers for added protection?


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nb14*
> 
> Im after some new RAM
> The Criteria is:
> Black PCB
> No stupid heatsink (i like the naked PCB look)
> 2x 8GB sticks
> What should i go for?


THIS

OCs like a CHAMP


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> THIS
> OCs like a CHAMP


He needs 2x8GB, not 2x4GB. Read


----------



## InfreQ

Hi and Happy New Year to all.

I got a little problem with the case.

Sometimes when I touch the case it gives me a little shock.
One time when that happened it caused BSOD.

I don't exactly know what is causing it.

Is it possible that my PSU is causing it, because it´s been making quiet high pitch buzzing sound?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfreQ*
> 
> Hi and Happy New Year to all.
> I got a little problem with the case.
> Sometimes when I touch the case it gives me a little shock.
> One time when that happened it caused BSOD.
> I don't exactly know what is causing it.
> Is it possible that my PSU is causing it, because it´s been making quiet high pitch buzzing sound?


Something isn't grounded properly. Check the motherboard stand-offs, try removing the front panel connectors from the case


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Well, of course there are expensive professional grade products--most people are not going to get a professional glossy mirror like finish on their cases: it's generally implied that "cheap" spray cans will be used. Case in point, Krylon fusion for plastics was brought up. In that category of paints, there's pretty much no difference between oil-based paint from automotive stores and general hardware stored. Rust-Oleum has many cans of similar stuff, some labelled automotive and some not - all should do fine.
> As for Krylon and DupliColor, they are owned by Sherwin Williams, and their paints are similar. I've personally tried Krylon, Rust-Oleum, and DupliColor spray paints, and Rust-Oleum has given me better coverage and finish. A few people I've talked to were also not fans of Krylon / DupliColor. And on the note of the later--I highly advise against DC Exact Match small sppray cans: uneven finish, needs lots of layers for full coverage, and runs out before you can get a decent amount of surface area coated.
> I was actually very curious about diluting Rust-Oleum with mineral spirits and trying a paint roller method, but in the end decided it was too long of a project.


The gross generalization that I quoted is what I took issue with. Categorizing "automotive" paint's as having "no difference" is a blanket statement that doesn't apply to actual automotive paint systems. Just a little more clarity on your part, concerning which type you were speaking of, would've avoided any confusion.







Not everyone thinks in terms of rattle cans









Just to let you know, mineral spirits & reducer works perfectly for enamel bases like Rust-o-leum uses. If you do get around to that idea & have access to an air compressor, a cheap $20 gravity feed jamb (detail) gun will work fine for spraying it too. Much better than brushing or using a roller to apply it, and far more consistent than any rattle can.









Sherwin makes great paint for buildings and ships, but even their top of the line automotive ATX & AWX refinish base/clear systems suck. I actually dislike them worse than PPG, and PPG is just garbage, in all of their product lines.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Something isn't grounded properly. Check the motherboard stand-offs, try removing the front panel connectors from the case


This, definitely.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> Ah so the backplate interferes with something? You could try raising it with some plastic or paper washers?


Yeah, after looking at a few pics the 212 backplate sits on top of a few components. After doing a bit more reading I'm thinking of changing it up and go with the cheaper Asrock mobo and grab something like the h80i.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nb14*
> 
> Im after some new RAM
> The Criteria is:
> Black PCB
> No stupid heatsink (i like the naked PCB look)
> 2x 8GB sticks
> What should i go for?


I know you said you don't want heatspreaders, but I had the same wish as you a while ago, when I was looking to up my RAM from 8 GB (2 x Samsung 30nm RAM sticks ) to 16GB with only 2 modules, but in the end I went with this RAM (which, admittedly, was only $90 at the time):

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231571

Running it at 2133MHz 9-10-11-28-1T at 1.55V. Been solid since I got it - very happy with it, and it does look nice and not over the top. This RAM does get quite hot though (touching the heatspreaders), compared to my Samsung RAM which ran very very cool even overclocked.


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nb14*
> 
> Im after some new RAM
> The Criteria is:
> Black PCB
> No stupid heatsink (i like the naked PCB look)
> 2x 8GB sticks
> What should i go for?




I use corsair vengeance low profile. It doesn't have a black PCB, but the heatsink covers everything visible and is solid black. it looks excellent when seated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Yeah, after looking at a few pics the 212 backplate sits on top of a few components. After doing a bit more reading I'm thinking of changing it up and go with the cheaper Asrock mobo and grab something like the h80i.


Fair enough. I personally would go with the asrock mobo anyway, so i'd say its a good choice.


----------



## GrimNights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> snip


O.O I honestly didn't know it came in mini. That would work great with the personal spray booth I have on my wishlist. You sir have just made me earmark $300 from my bank for all the items needed.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

I just clipped off my AC 97 plug from my HD audio connector. Won't ever use & it looks ugly hanging off the plug..
Hopefully it doesn't interfere with anything or cause any issues.

Heres how it looks so far (Ordering remaining parts tomorrow, Alphacool 240mm Rad, Crucial Msata, Fittings, & Sleeved cables, etc.)





What do you guys think?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> I just clipped off my AC 97 plug from my HD audio connector. Won't ever use & it looks ugly hanging off the plug..
> Hopefully it doesn't interfere with anything or cause any issues.
> Heres how it looks so far (Ordering remaining parts tomorrow, Alphacool 240mm Rad, Crucial Msata, Fittings, & Sleeved cables, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


Looking good, I'll be watching closely to see how the rads fit. Oh and how you're installing the mSata


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Looking good, I'll be watching closely to see how the rads fit. Oh and how you're installing the mSata


Thanks!, Underneath the mobo, supports 1 Msata


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Thanks!, Underneath the mobo, supports 1 Msata


BUT THERE'S NO ROOM THERE


----------



## GrimNights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Thanks!, Underneath the mobo, supports 1 Msata


Oh I have to know how that goes I am interested in doing it myself, good luck


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> BUT THERE'S NO ROOM THERE


Someone else here said it fits just fine. It sits higher than the tip of the standoff & if the board fits with that on I think it'll be fine.

If worst comes to worst, I'll pull the dremel out


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Someone else here said it fits just fine. It sits higher than the tip of the standoff & if the board fits with that on I think it'll be fine.
> If worst comes to worst, I'll pull the dremel out


Dremeling was my first instinct


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Dremeling was my first instinct


Here's the thread. He got it to fit w/o any issues.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1302993/computer-building-pleasure-angst#post_18102995

Using an Msata is going to save me the headache of having to wire for a HDD or 2.5'' SSD. Only plugs that im going to be using for my mobo are the 24pin, 8pin. PCI-E, & a molex. Should be pretty tidy in there


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Here's the thread. He got it to fit w/o any issues.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1302993/computer-building-pleasure-angst#post_18102995
> Using an Msata is going to save me the headache of having to wire for a HDD or 2.5'' SSD. Only plugs that im going to be using for my mobo are the 24pin, 8pin. PCI-E, & a molex. Should be pretty tidy in there


I'm jealous. If only I knew


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimNights*
> 
> O.O I honestly didn't know it came in mini. That would work great with the personal spray booth I have on my wishlist. You sir have just made me earmark $300 from my bank for all the items needed.










Oh yeah, several different sizes are available. Getting full size spray guns into tight spaces, and all of that.. Try spraying an engine compartment w/ the engine & tranny still in place if you want a lot of good close quarters practice. Masking all of that of is a sawed off.... Lol!









Back on topic: The only real down side is the amount of refilling you have to do on the smaller guns when doing a larger job. It's no big deal though, just mix what you need in the mixing cup, it'll last until well past when you're finished without solidifying. Remember to practice, and adjust the airline pressure and spray pattern to suit you. A desiccant line dryer & oil trap works wonders if you have enough left over. Even oil-less compressors, not really oil free.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I'm jealous. If only I knew


Don't feel bad, I had an mSATA 50Gb Crucial M4 on order for my build (SRT cache drive). But I already had an extra 2.5" 64 Gb, and I couldn't justify the mSATA. So I cancelled the order before it shipped.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, several different sizes are available. Getting full size spray guns into tight spaces, and all of that.. Try spraying an engine compartment w/ the engine & tranny still in place if you want a lot of good close quarters practice. Masking all of that of is a sawed off.... Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic: The only real down side is the amount of refilling you have to do on the smaller guns when doing a larger job. It's no big deal though, just mix what you need in the mixing cup, it'll last until well past when you're finished without solidifying. Remember to practice, and adjust the airline pressure and spray pattern to suit you. A desiccant line dryer & oil trap works wonders if you have enough left over. Even oil-less compressors, not really oil free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad, I had an mSATA 50Gb Crucial M4 on order for my build (SRT cache drive). But I already had an extra 2.5" 64 Gb, and I couldn't justify the mSATA. So I cancelled the order before it shipped.


OK dumb question. I am liking the idea of a msata sitting under the mobo. I must be missing something... How does it attach? It looks like it uses a mini pcie slot but obviously nothing on any mitx motherboard is present. How are any of you who are using an msata able to use it?


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> OK dumb question. I am liking the idea of a msata sitting under the mobo. I must be missing something... How does it attach? It looks like it uses a mini pcie slot but obviously nothing on any mitx motherboard is present. How are any of you who are using an msata able to use it?


Asrock Z77E-ITX has it







It's mSATA port.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Asrock Z77E-ITX has it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mSATA port.


Hmm. Thanks! I kind of have my heart set on the Asus P8Z77 Deluxe. I did ALOT of reviews on ASRock, Gigabyte and Asus and ultimately stuck with Asus. I appreciate the heads up as I was not aware that ASRock had that port. I must have missed it. After posting my question i did some more research and found this:

Msata to Sata adapter


----------



## RandomHer0

Am looking for an Australian's service for some basic modding of my Prodigy (basic stuff like putting windows in the side panel). If anyone can help (or knows someone who can) please PM me, ideally in Perth!

To the moderators: Am I allowed to do requests through this thread? I went to the marketplace and couldn't find what I'd consider to be an ideal place to post this, please delete if innapropriate


----------



## brianf1971

DIY I'm afraid mate, it's not that hard, Grinder or Jigsaw after marking out on painter tape, use Uchannel around the edge and double sided Scotch 4010 to hold acrylic on, you might try posting on OCAU for local modders or take it to a local steel works place,but it's more fun doing it yourself, I'm doing Matx conversion on mine atm.

Brian


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Am looking for an Australian's service for some basic modding of my Prodigy (basic stuff like putting windows in the side panel). If anyone can help (or knows someone who can) please PM me, ideally in Perth!


http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=896300

Also, Google shows a plenty of laser cutters in Perth.


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brianf1971*
> 
> DIY I'm afraid mate, it's not that hard, Grinder or Jigsaw after marking out on painter tape, use Uchannel around the edge and double sided Scotch 4010 to hold acrylic on, you might try posting on OCAU for local modders or take it to a local steel works place,but it's more fun doing it yourself, I'm doing Matx conversion on mine atm.
> Brian


If I had the tools I'd do it myself (or at least give it a go)! I just don't think the investment is worth it give the minimal amount of DIY I do. Thanks though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=896300
> Also, Google shows a plenty of laser cutters in Perth.


Thanks, I did check Google but most of these places seem to be business oriented and not personal. Had hoped to stumble across and individual who was capable. I'll check OCAU or look into renting the required tools.

Thanks to both of you


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> OK dumb question. I am liking the idea of a msata sitting under the mobo. I must be missing something... How does it attach? It looks like it uses a mini pcie slot but obviously nothing on any mitx motherboard is present. How are any of you who are using an msata able to use it?


It's just a port that's similar to a mini PCI-E normally found in notebook/ultrabooks, the ssd just slides right in, and then there is a singular screw that holds it in place. Technically, in notebooks there will be two screws (Notebooks are more subject to impacts than desktops...usually







Gamers raging not withstanding), and the holes are at the end farthest from the connector end of the ssd. It's a very simple install, but there is a bit of concern that the Prodigy may require a cut out in the mobo tray to mount it due to the low clearance of the Prodigy's mobo stand offs.

Also, the mSATA is a SATA II port, so be prepared for a sizable reduction in throughput if you get a SATA III capable mSATA SSD. Hope that helps with your decision


----------



## Apple Pi

Here's Mine!




More info in my thread.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apple Pi*
> 
> Here's Mine!
> 
> 
> More info in my thread.












Cool Window
Liking It


----------



## davwman

Upcoming boring air cooled prodigy coming up. Great price on all items courtesy of micro center.









Sent from my MB886


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Upcoming boring air cooled prodigy coming up. Great price on all items courtesy of micro center.


Nice price on that mobo, I really wish there was a Micro Center around here, closest one is about 4.5 hrs away.


----------



## GrimNights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Nice price on that mobo, I really wish there was a Micro Center around here, closest one is about 4.5 hrs away.


I feel your pain


----------



## davwman

The 3570 was 169 also ;-)

Sent from my MB886


----------



## thetrystero

Are the stock fans that come with the prodigy spectre fans? If not would it be worth the money swapping them out for spectres?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Holy crap that *is* a nice price on the mobo. Got my 3570K at MC a few months ago for $179 but damn almost $50 more for the mobo at the Egg. Love MC...so nice that they decided to get actually competitive (and then some at times like this) instead of remaining a place to just go see stuff in person. Like Best Buy. I do have to deal with 9% tax though but often it's that or shipping.

Edit: Nice window above, indeed. Really like the size, shape and black trim.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> Are the stock fans that come with the prodigy spectre fans? If not would it be worth the money swapping them out for spectres?


The included fans for our cases are Spectre fans


----------



## SimpleTech

My arctic white is coming (hopefully) Monday. Got it for $40 shipped.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> My arctic white is coming (hopefully) Monday. Got it for $40 shipped.


Jelly!









Tomorrow I get my board and my system goes into it.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> My arctic white is coming (hopefully) Monday. Got it for $40 shipped.


Wow. Where did you get it for $40? I've been looking for a red "feet" and handles. I'd just get another red prodigy instead of painting it. Dont forget to post some pics!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Wow. Where did you get it for $40? I've been looking for a red "feet" and handles. I'd just get another red prodigy instead of painting it. Dont forget to post some pics!


NCIX.US

I got it the minute they posted it on sale for $59. Used my $20 code and thus got it for $40. Thinking that I needed to purchase at least $50 to qualify for free shipping, I added a 32GB USB 3.0 thumb drive for an additional $10. Total came out to $49.98.









And will do. I currently have a Silverstone SG05BB-450-USB3.0 that I bought from NCIX as well but needed more room for my larger video cards.


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimNights*
> 
> I feel your pain


That makes 3 of us. The closest MC to me is 3 hrs away, and I wouldn't save a penny making that trip. NCIX wouldn't price match MC's in store prices either, I tried. Their counter offer (which took 3 bus. days for them to follow up on) on the 3770k was $330. I was like "What?!? Yeah, it's like $20 less at Amazon. No thanks." Very nearly ended up w/ a 3770k for $229, but whatever. I did get my Prodigy's from them though, $60 for the first one, shipped.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

What do you guys think would better in my Prodigy,

Black sleeved cables

or

White sleeved cables?

heres my progress so far,





(Posted these up earlier, but i'm buying the rest of my stuff tonight & want to make sure it looks good)

Thanks!


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Went with the blacks, thanks anyways guys









All I need now is a proc. (Probably a 3570k)


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*


I'm assuming this is dollars? In which case this cheap as hell, as here in the UK the ASRock Z77E-ITX costs about £125, at the current exchange rate $104 is like £64! Why so much more in the UK?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> I'm assuming this is dollars? In which case this cheap as hell, as here in the UK the ASRock Z77E-ITX costs about £125, at the current exchange rate $104 is like £64! Why so much more in the UK?


It's $150 anywhere else (100 pounds?). He got $50 off because he purchased a 3570k


----------



## thetrystero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> I'm assuming this is dollars? In which case this cheap as hell, as here in the UK the ASRock Z77E-ITX costs about £125, at the current exchange rate $104 is like £64! Why so much more in the UK?


the UK gets shafted on pricing for everything. Even after factoring out VAT it's still bloody expensive. Here in Asia, prices are actually better than the US pre-deals. But US gets so many deals its effectively the cheapest of all.


----------



## welshmouse

you should try living in new zealand...


----------



## davwman

Yup us dollars ;-) total saved, $135!

Sent from my MB886


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> It's just a port that's similar to a mini PCI-E normally found in notebook/ultrabooks, the ssd just slides right in, and then there is a singular screw that holds it in place. Technically, in notebooks there will be two screws (Notebooks are more subject to impacts than desktops...usually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamers raging not withstanding), and the holes are at the end farthest from the connector end of the ssd. It's a very simple install, but there is a bit of concern that the Prodigy may require a cut out in the mobo tray to mount it due to the low clearance of the Prodigy's mobo stand offs.
> Also, the mSATA is a SATA II port, so be prepared for a sizable reduction in throughput if you get a SATA III capable mSATA SSD. Hope that helps with your decision


It really does. I am sticking with SSD's for now simply because they work. I think its a capital idea for the msata but right now its an unwarranted expense that I really do not need! Thanks!


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> What do you guys think would better in my Prodigy,
> Black sleeved cables
> or
> White sleeved cables?


As everything else is black, I think black would be better? Outside white and inside black, maybe red led? Ok with that?, (for those hew like it maybe red liquid).


----------



## deez86

I'm wanting to setup a push/pull system with my h60 in my prodigy. I was wondering if it's possible to have this setup on the rear fan slot, and still be able to have a fan in the top slot right by there? I was looking at my case and it doesn't look like much room at all. If somebody has done this or seen this can you link me to some pictures?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> you should try living in new zealand...


Yeah well, all in all, I'd trade my "ten minutes to MC" for your place in New Zealand in a heartbeat. I thought that place was incredible before I saw LOTR and The Hobbit; now my mind is blown.


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah well, all in all, I'd trade my "ten minutes to MC" for your place in New Zealand in a heartbeat. I thought that place was incredible before I saw LOTR and The Hobbit; now my mind is blown.


This definitely.







Besides, I've always wanted to check out the Tasmanian Devil Conservation Park. Wouldn't mind volunteering there either.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> This definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I've always wanted to check out the Tasmanian Devil Conservation Park. Wouldn't mind volunteering there either.


Yeah only until you see this in your face


----------



## GrimNights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> That makes 3 of us. The closest MC to me is 3 hrs away, and I wouldn't save a penny making that trip. NCIX wouldn't price match MC's in store prices either, I tried. Their counter offer (which took 3 bus. days for them to follow up on) on the 3770k was $330. I was like "What?!? Yeah, it's like $20 less at Amazon. No thanks." Very nearly ended up w/ a 3770k for $229, but whatever. I did get my Prodigy's from them though, $60 for the first one, shipped.


YES!!!! I am so glad for *GOOD* internet friends, my buddy is going to pick up the 3770K from Microcenter and mail it to me


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimNights*
> 
> YES!!!! I am so glad for *GOOD* internet friends, my buddy is going to pick up the 3770K from Microcenter and mail it to me


LOL Can I be your friend too so i could get one??







( I am just kidding of course!!)


----------



## GrimNights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> LOL Can I be your friend too so i could get one??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I am just kidding of course!!)












sure you are lol


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimNights*
> 
> YES!!!! I am so glad for *GOOD* internet friends, my buddy is going to pick up the 3770K from Microcenter and mail it to me


Wish I had one near an MC. On that note, my 3750k's IMC failed, and I just received the replacement from Amazon. I'd rather have the 3770k ofc, but...$$$'s tight after the new build, kids and Christmas.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Yeah only until you see this in your face


Lol! Nah, I've worked as a volunteer in wildlife rescues for years. They don't scare me a bit, but that's coming from someone who's rescued bears, panther's, and even a couple of large alligators.









No 'fraid mon, jes respect dem all.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> Wish I had one near an MC. On that note, my 3750k's IMC failed, and I just received the replacement from Amazon. I'd rather have the 3770k ofc, but...$$$'s tight after the new build, kids and Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Nah, I've worked as a volunteer in wildlife rescues for years. They don't scare me a bit, but that's coming from someone who's rescued bears, panther's, and even a couple of large alligators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 'fraid mon, jes respect dem all.


bears, Panthers and gators oh my! I feel ya man just having fun









Back on topic... Anyone wanna cut windows for me? I dont have the tools nor the skills to attempt such a design i want


----------



## barkinos98

can someone rate my prodigy build?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> can someone rate my prodigy build?


It seems like an awesome build! G.Skill does have Ares ram that has an orange heatsink

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231558

I will recommend the Corsair PSU that you want. As for the water cooling I cant say as I never used them and probably wont need to yet. I would NOT recommend Windows 8. Think of it like Vistaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa







Windows 8







Dieeeeeeeeee Windows 8 DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MightyMission

coming in with a very similar setup,i'd say forget the magicool 180 and have 2 120 fans as intake up front..
I've tried all the 180/200/230 fans and none of them really move much air.

You can always mount a thick 120 rad externally out the back of the exhaust aperture and this way you'll keep the rad's cooler as otherwise they are being fed with the 180s heated air..

Alternatively as you're planning to use an external dvd drive,why not have a 240 up front and a 240 up top to blow the air out the top and front of the case?use the rear fan aperture as intake..
There's much more options for good fans at 120 than there is 180/200...

Windows 8 really isn't very good...I miss the start button!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> It seems like an awesome build! G.Skill does have Ares ram that has an orange heatsink
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231558
> I will recommend the Corsair PSU that you want. As for the water cooling I cant say as I never used them and probably wont need to yet. I would NOT recommend Windows 8. Think of it like Vistaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dieeeeeeeeee Windows 8 DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


i'm happy with win8, its not THAT bad, it just takes time. btw thanks for that ram, would look WAY better








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission*
> 
> coming in with a very similar setup,i'd say forget the magicool 180 and have 2 120 fans as intake up front..
> I've tried all the 180/200/230 fans and none of them really move much air.
> You can always mount a thick 120 rad externally out the back of the exhaust aperture and this way you'll keep the rad's cooler as otherwise they are being fed with the 180s heated air..
> Alternatively as you're planning to use an external dvd drive,why not have a 240 up front and a 240 up top to blow the air out the top and front of the case?use the rear fan aperture as intake..
> There's much more options for good fans at 120 than there is 180/200...
> Windows 8 really isn't very good...I miss the start button!


240+240 doesnt fit, so unless you put something outside you have max. 240+180, without modding ofc. the win8 transition annoys me too, but the G19 drivers on my main rig work better with win8 than win7, although 8 is the release preview and both are drivers fow win7.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i'm happy with win8, its not THAT bad, it just takes time. btw thanks for that ram, would look WAY better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240+240 doesnt fit, so unless you put something outside you have max. 240+180, without modding ofc. the win8 transition annoys me too, but the G19 drivers on my main rig work better with win8 than win7, although 8 is the release preview and both are drivers fow win7.


Windows 8 has been fully released here in the U.S. It still sucks LOL. it doesnt work right and they broke something that was working well...


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Windows 8 has been fully released here in the U.S. It still sucks LOL. it doesnt work right and they broke something that was working well...


Mine locks up all the time...wont even launch Battlefield....hangs in web browsers...and just overall slow....maybe a bad download from Dreamspark?


----------



## adamski07

I need a friend that has MC nearby too.







there's one here before(45mins away), but they closed it down. Next closest MC to me is about 6hrs away now.


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> bears, Panthers and gators oh my! I feel ya man just having fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic... Anyone wanna cut windows for me? I dont have the tools nor the skills to attempt such a design i want










What color's your Prodigy? I have a couple of extra blacks that I intended to part out for the people in need of parts, since Bitfenix doesn't sell parts.

As for the cut out, np. If you want a flush window, that ofc takes a bit, but I could do it as long as it's not an extremely ornate design. I have the skills & tooling, just not the time for something super detailed.

It's a little off topic, but this is an example of some of my work from my other hobby. Scaring the crap out of kids @ Halloween.







All of the rust you see is faux texture over foam & wood, my own recipe. The "stone" is also my proprietary concoction, over wood in the case of the column pictured. Foam in the case of the plaque, and the lettering is hand cut into it. The candles are faux as well.







I'll refrain from posting more, but there's a lot more to it than this alone.















I don't do props professionally, although my projects have gotten me more than a few job offers









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> can someone rate my prodigy build?


Sure, I'd love to. Mind linking me to it?







Just saw it in your sig, just a moment.

Looks good to me, except one thing. Those Monsoon fittings concern me a bit. They look anodized, and if that's the case, then they have a flash coating of aluminum over the top of the brass. If what I suspect is true, then I would avoid them at all costs. Mixed metals and wc loops are a really bad idea as a general rule.

I don't know for a fact that they are using aluminum as a plating, but based on what I see, it certainly appears to be. Incidentally, that's what steered me to Bitspower. Although I am regretting that a bit atm. I have a defective rotary that's leaking, and they want me to ship it to them to verify before issuing credit. UPS want's $55 to (export) ship it, for a refund on a $15.95 fitting. Yeah, no.

That reminds me, I need to email PPC's again and see if they can do anything about it.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> can someone rate my prodigy build?


Components all look good. Don't worry about the Monsoon fittings (there is no aluminum in them). In the year they have been out, there have been zero issues. I have several friends using them.


----------



## longroadtrip

Freaky double post...


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Mine locks up all the time...wont even launch Battlefield....hangs in web browsers...and just overall slow....maybe a bad download from Dreamspark?


I bought mine, did a clean install and I was unable to browse the store at all, and heck even after a few weeks I lost all admin privileges. You cant even install apps to other harddrives and they kill the SSD space. EPIC FAIL









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color's your Prodigy? I have a couple of extra blacks that I intended to part out for the people in need of parts, since Bitfenix doesn't sell parts.
> As for the cut out, np. If you want a flush window, that ofc takes a bit, but I could do it as long as it's not an extremely ornate design. I have the skills & tooling, just not the time for something super detailed.
> It's a little off topic, but this is an example of some of my work from my other hobby. Scaring the crap out of kids @ Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the rust you see is faux texture over foam & wood, my own recipe. The "stone" is also my proprietary concoction, over wood in the case of the column pictured. Foam in the case of the plaque, and the lettering is hand cut into it. The candles are faux as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll refrain from posting more, but there's a lot more to it than this alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do props professionally, although my projects have gotten me more than a few job offers


Whoa that is incredible!!! I love the attention to detail you put into it







Mine is arctic white and I intend on keeping it white









This is what I want cut in both panels:


Clear acrylic and just ignore the detail in the design above







I can ship my panels to you if you like


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> *snip*
> Whoa that is incredible!!! Mine is white and I intend on keeping it white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I want cut in both windows:
> 
> Clear acrylic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can ship my panels to you if you like


That'll work.







I'm a bit on the broke side for a month or two until I get these Christmas gifts paid off, so buying another Prodigy in white would be a stretch atm. PM me when your ready, and we'll hash out the details.


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Components all look good. Don't worry about the Monsoon fittings (there is no aluminum in them). In the year they have been out, there have been zero issues. I have several friends using them.


Good to know, thanks for the information.


----------



## thetrystero

Can the recon be modified to turn on off spectre pro led lights or better yet dim them just like in the hydra pro?


----------



## davwman

She waits patiently for her cooler


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> This definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I've always wanted to check out the Tasmanian Devil Conservation Park. Wouldn't mind volunteering there either.


That's in NSW in Aus, not NZ. Had a chance to "meet" some of the devils before the were introduced to the project and spoke to a staff member there. Amazing project, they are essentially hoping the indigenous population does out so they can reintroduce their disease free population.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> Lol! Nah, I've worked as a volunteer in wildlife rescues for years. They don't scare me a bit, but that's coming from someone who's rescued bears, panther's, and even a couple of large alligators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 'fraid mon, jes respect dem all.


I like your style. Recently volunteered at a place. Lucky enough to work with sun bears for a good amount of time. Also got to deal with gibbons and macaques, help bathe a near paralytic tiger in a lake, take care of lorises and a couple of other wonderful animals. More people need to do it!

Edit: on topic - going of be putting a XSPC AX240 and AX120 in my prodigy. Anyone have experience with these? Thought they would be a good choice with the removable core and therefore easy to paint frame. Going to try matte red to go with the black/red theme


----------



## davwman

Another pic


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Another pic


----------



## adamski07

Guys, I need your opinion here. What do you think if I keep the white for color scheme on my Prodigious?? I'm thinking of keeping those feet and handles the way it is and add more components inside that are white. Maybe the coolant and some of the angle fittings I am going to use.


----------



## longroadtrip

Finished the front panel for Yin finally!











EDIT:

Adam...I like the white top and feet. I think the 3 color scheme looks great!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Guys, I need your opinion here. What do you think if I keep the white for color scheme on my Prodigious?? I'm thinking of keeping those feet and handles the way it is and add more components inside that are white. Maybe the coolant and some of the angle fittings I am going to use.


I like it too, do it


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Guys, I need your opinion here. What do you think if I keep the white for color scheme on my Prodigious?? I'm thinking of keeping those feet and handles the way it is and add more components inside that are white. Maybe the coolant and some of the angle fittings I am going to use.


the color combination itself is already great. would be nice if you maintained a main color with the other two colors as less prominent accents.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> EDIT:
> Adam...I like the white top and feet. I think the 3 color scheme looks great!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I like it too, do it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> the color combination itself is already great. would be nice if you maintained a main color with the other two colors as less prominent accents.


I think I'll keep those white and use white or chrome for my detailing. I'm keeping my fittings black and then will still go with red pastel mayhem coolant. Thanks!


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Guys, I need your opinion here. What do you think if I keep the white for color scheme on my Prodigious?? I'm thinking of keeping those feet and handles the way it is and add more components inside that are white. Maybe the coolant and some of the angle fittings I am going to use.


Personally I think either white or red pastel would look great (red coolant = white fittings, white coolant = red fittings)

I'll be going for Mayhem's pastel red for mine, think it's a beautiful colour


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Personally I think either white or red pastel would look great (red coolant = white fittings, white coolant = red fittings)
> I'll be going for Mayhem's pastel red for mine, think it's a beautiful colour


Since I already have some fittings in here, I think It's a mess combining it with other colored fittings. I'm sticking with black fittings and will use red pastel as my coolant for long term use. I might try Mayhem's Supernova White as well for final shot use.


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Since I already have some fittings in here, I think It's a mess combining it with other colored fittings. I'm sticking with black fittings and will use red pastel as my coolant for long term use. I might try Mayhem's Supernova White as well for final shot use.


Mayhem's red with black fittings. Now everyone will presume I just ripped you off!








Can't wait to see it, sure it will look awesome


----------



## digitalm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I would NOT recommend Windows 8. Think of it like Vistaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dieeeeeeeeee Windows 8 DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Hmmm... Windows 95 -> Windows 98... Windows XP -> Windows Vista... Windows 7 -> Windows 8! Seeing a patten yet








At least this time they didn't gouge your wallet for their CRAP


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> Can the recon be modified to turn on off spectre pro led lights or better yet dim them just like in the hydra pro?


I would image the lights and fan motor are wired together, so you would have to somehow split them to work independently and then install a switch or dimmer. Highly doable =)


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> I would image the lights and fan motor are wired together, so you would have to somehow split them to work independently and then install a switch or dimmer. Highly doable =)


Nope. The Spectre LED fans are special
Quote:


> Another BitFenix first, Spectre LED Fans features on-the-fly LED on/off switching. Simply connect Spectre to either the BitFenix Hydra Pro Fan Controller or Survivor Chassis, and turn your Specter LEDs on and off with a press of a button. Spectre can also work as a regular LED fan with jumper-selectable on and off.


----------



## thetrystero

So how would I modify it? I would probably need to use two inputs on the recon per fan, one for led and one for fan is that right? I can then daisy all fan outputs to one input and all led outputs to another input. Sounds about right?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> So how would I modify it? I would probably need to use two inputs on the recon per fan, one for led and one for fan is that right? I can then daisy all fan outputs to one input and all led outputs to another input. Sounds about right?


The Spectres have a separate 2-pin cable for the LEDs. You can strip off the plastic heads and then figure out how it works based on that


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalm3*
> 
> Hmmm... Windows 95 -> Windows 98... Windows XP -> Windows Vista... Windows 7 -> Windows 8! Seeing a patten yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least this time they didn't gouge your wallet for their CRAP


I think you forgot 2 OS':

Windows 95 -> Windows 98... Windows 2000... Windows ME...Windows XP -> Windows Vista... Windows 7 -> Windows 8!

IMHO, The only decent OS out of those were Win98, Win XP, and Win 7








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> So how would I modify it? I would probably need to use two inputs on the recon per fan, one for led and one for fan is that right? I can then daisy all fan outputs to one input and all led outputs to another input. Sounds about right?


if not so inclined or if it isnt too impractical, try something like this:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_392&products_id=30076


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> if not so inclined or if it isnt too impractical, try something like this:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_392&products_id=30076


I don't think that fits the bill... I'd be glad to be proved wrong though


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I would NOT recommend Windows 8. Think of it like Vistaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dieeeeeeeeee Windows 8 DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


I don't want to start a debate on here about Windows 8, but I don't think it justifies the abuse. Sure the metro thing is different, even I'm not a fan and the lack of a traditional start menu is somewhat annoying, but those facts aside Windows 8 is very similar to Windows 7 and pretty much resembles it once you strip out the metro and get some form of traditional start menu installed. From personal experience using Windows 8 there are performance benefits seen when benchmarking and my NAS connection is faster.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I don't think that fits the bill... I'd be glad to be proved wrong though


I have actually used that in my Cosmos II case since I have 9 Bitfenix spectre pro fans going. The led's are on constantly but it does work!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> I don't want to start a debate on here about Windows 8, but I don't think it justifies the abuse. Sure the metro thing is different, even I'm not a fan and the lack of a traditional start menu is somewhat annoying, but those facts aside Windows 8 is very similar to Windows 7 and pretty much resembles it once you strip out the metro and get some form of traditional start menu installed. From personal experience using Windows 8 there are performance benefits seen when benchmarking and my NAS connection is faster.


nah no debate. I am just saying based on Windows history and my own personal experience, Win 8 has left a somewhat sour taste in my mouth







Yes it is very different and I will agree it is much like Win 7 in some aspects, but with the issues I faced even on a clean install, I will stick with what works right now . Of course everyone else's experience will differ from my own; some good and others not so! Its a buggy OS that will go in the way Vista did before MS will come out with an OS that can be a more justifiable experience for those who like the metro style of Win 8!


----------



## Jorde

Picking up the Prodigy White in about 4 hours, can't wait. Got the rest of my parts up and running already (out of the case) Will post some pictures tomorrow when there's sunlight and everything to show it off.


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> I don't want to start a debate on here about Windows 8, but I don't think it justifies the abuse. Sure the metro thing is different, even I'm not a fan and the lack of a traditional start menu is somewhat annoying, but those facts aside Windows 8 is very similar to Windows 7 and pretty much resembles it once you strip out the metro and get some form of traditional start menu installed. From personal experience using Windows 8 there are performance benefits seen when benchmarking and my NAS connection is faster.


Have to say I agree. I really don't mind Windows 8 at all. I've managed to get it most set up identical to Windows 7 (start panel included). So all Im really getting from it are decreased system requirements and improved speed. Sure it's not revolutionary, but its not a travesty!

To keep things on topic, just ordered PSU, RAM (Vengeance low profile RAM should be more widely used!!) and fans, all Corsair. Getting things started soon!


----------



## davwman

Question on front rad placement keeping odd bay intact.

Would a 180mm rad fit without removing odd? And would the 180.2 rad be better than a single 200mm rad that would work in this case?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Components all look good. Don't worry about the Monsoon fittings (there is no aluminum in them). In the year they have been out, there have been zero issues. I have several friends using them.


yeah same, i thought they were plastic. having a hard time deciding now, prodigy or XM? hm....


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Components all look good. Don't worry about the Monsoon fittings (there is no aluminum in them). In the year they have been out, there have been zero issues. I have several friends using them.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah same, i thought they were plastic. having a hard time deciding now, prodigy or XM? hm....
Click to expand...

Prodigy, prodigy all the way!


----------



## RandomHer0

Could I get some info on the side panels please? Thickness and material is all that's needed


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Could I get some info on the side panels please? Thickness and material is all that's needed


Feels like steel and it should be no more than 1mm thick. Just sent my 2 panels out to have custom windows cut out into them!!! ( A window that has not been seen before )


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Could I get some info on the side panels please? Thickness and material is all that's needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels like steel and it should be no more than 1mm thick. Just sent my 2 panels out to have custom windows cut out into them!!! ( A window that has not
> been seen before )
Click to expand...

Where did you send them


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Where did you send them


Someone here on the forum offered to cut them for me and panel them with acrylic.


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Someone here on the forum offered to cut them for me and panel them with acrylic.


That's what I'm looking for, but can't seem to find anyone in my city (Perth, Australia). Everyone just keeps telling me to try one of the professional laser cutters :/


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> That's exac
> That's what I'm looking for, but can't seem to find anyone in my city (Perth, Australia). Everyone just keeps telling me to try one of the professional laser cutters :/


Thats a shame you are such a distance from other countries. If you are willing to ship it out, I am sure someone would be willing to help you as well. Heck even, the same person who is doing mine has 2 extra Prodigy's in black so he may be able to cut them and ship them to you if you are willing to try that as well (the panels that is







)


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Thats a shame you are such a distance from other countries. If you are willing to ship it out, I am sure someone would be willing to help you as well. Heck even, the same person who is doing mine has 2 extra Prodigy's in black so he may be able to cut them and ship them to you if you are willing to try that as well (the panels that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


If they are willing to get rid of side panels and nothing else, I'd certainly be interested. Mind PMing me their details?
Right now I'm weighing up the costs of various options. I have ZERO tools and hardly any experience, though I'd give it a go if I had them, just quite an investment for someone who doesn't really mod or DIY.
Professional laser cutting will cost $20-30 per steel panel + extra for the acrylic. And I'd have to do a mock up for them to avoid additional costs.
I've tried overclockers.com.au but so far no luck!


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> If they are willing to get rid of side panels and nothing else, I'd certainly be interested. Mind PMing me their details?
> Right now I'm weighing up the costs of various options. I have ZERO tools and hardly any experience, though I'd give it a go if I had them, just quite an investment for someone who doesn't really mod or DIY.
> Professional laser cutting will cost $20-30 per steel panel + extra for the acrylic. And I'd have to do a mock up for them to avoid additional costs.
> I've tried overclockers.com.au but so far no luck!


PM sent


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> PM sent


Legend


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I don't think I've even turned my prodigy on this last fortnight.


----------



## handmadeandroid

*Yes I know I shouldn't have the USB2 plugged in as well!*
Count me in









Specs:

i7 3770k
Asus P8Z77-I
EVGA 670 FTW
Patriot Extreme Masters 16GB 1866MHZ
Noctua NH-CP12P SE14 heatsink
Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230mm
Noctua NFP12 120mm
Scythe Slip Stream 120mm
Crucial 120gb M4
Western Digital Black 2TB
Cooler Master Silent Pro 650watt

Had this a few weeks now but I've been waiting for a power extension for the the SATA to arrive from ebay for the finished shots.
What can I say, I had a 3930k in a 600t case, the noise of the fans needed to cool it was getting on my nerves so I sold it and replaced it with this. I use it mainly for Blender and Zbrush. Only noticed a few seconds difference in rendering time. It's whisper quite and runs cool. After playing Far Cry 3 for too many hours the GPU maxes at 62degrees. I ran prime 95 and the CPU wont go above 41.

I thought I'd post my specs in order to help others. The cpu cooler fits, however the only caveat is it blocks the exhaust. Luckily I had one of the scythe slim fans knocking about. Above that I have NFP12 blowing fresh air onto the cooler. The heatsink and intake are fitted with the blue ultra low noise inline resistors. The front 230mm and rear exhaust are both fitted with the black low noise resisters. I've used fan splitters to pair the fans off with the Asus boards fan headers. Front/back one pair and the two Noctuas, being the other.

I was intending on using my old HX850 but it was too long. I did research before hand and read that it would fit. Of course mine must be the old style one and is 180mm long! The Cooler Master power supply's were made for the prodigy and leave ample space for routing.

Only thing I used to have in my old system that's missing from this was an add on sound card. I'm now using a Native Instruments Audio Kontrol 1 as sound card and it sounds awesome!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Op updated.


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I think you forgot 2 OS':
> Windows 95 -> Windows 98... Windows 2000... Windows ME...Windows XP -> Windows Vista... Windows 7 -> Windows 8!
> IMHO, The only decent OS out of those were Win98, Win XP, and Win 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if not so inclined or if it isnt too impractical, try something like this:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_392&products_id=30076


I tried 8 for a few months myself, it wasn't bad per se. ClassicShell took care of most of the differences I didn't care for. However, was it good enough for me to keep it? Nope.jpg

M$ kinda irked me pretty badly with M.E. though, I bought it and installed...and it crashed on the very first boot. That trend continued no matter what was done for the next week. I went back to 98' SE in a heartbeat, with M$ promising that we'd get the revised OS (2000) for "free". Not so free considering I'd already paid for a useless broken OS. Their promise never materialized, and I was never refunded either. Shady, real shady. :/

I have no love for M$ after that... If it were not for a few games I enjoy, and photoshop, I'd be on *nix full time.


----------



## davwman

Well, cooler master evo doesn't work with z77 as rock :banghead: time to research water


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Well, cooler master evo doesn't work with z77 as rock :banghead: time to research water


Same problem I ran in to, think I'm going to go with the h80i for the cpu and do the 620 mod for my gpu.


----------



## thetrystero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Well, cooler master evo doesn't work with z77 as rock :banghead: time to research water
> 
> 
> 
> Same problem I ran in to, think I'm going to go with the h80i for the cpu and do the 620 mod for my gpu.
Click to expand...

the dark knight II fits the asrock. I have it on a 3570k runs awesome.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> the dark knight II fits the asrock. I have it on a 3570k runs awesome.


Thanks for the tip. The only reason I was going to use the CM 212+ though was because I already have one. My plan was to use that until I could do a full custom loop but seeing dmanstasiu's build log got me thinking. Sure a custom loop looks a lot better and performs better but costs way more and I doubt I really *need* the extra cooling from a custom loop. I'm certain I will eventually end up doing a nice custom loop but for now the h80i and 620 should be all I need.


----------



## davwman

Would a single 140mm rad be good enough for a 3570k


----------



## thetrystero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thetrystero*
> 
> the dark knight II fits the asrock. I have it on a 3570k runs awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. The only reason I was going to use the CM 212+ though was because I already have one. My plan was to use that until I could do a full custom loop but seeing dmanstasiu's build log got me thinking. Sure a custom loop looks a lot better and performs better but costs way more and I doubt I really *need* the extra cooling from a custom loop. I'm certain I will eventually end up doing a nice custom loop but for now the h80i and 620 should be all I need.
Click to expand...

well if you need a spare, the 212 can be modded to fit. Check out huwsharpe's signature. He has compiled a list of compatible coolers and mods for the asrock z77e


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Would a single 140mm rad be good enough for a 3570k


If you aren't OCing, you could get away with it...but if that is the case, I would ask why you wouldn't just go with an AIO cooler like the H80....


----------



## davwman

Plan on over clocking.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Plan on over clocking.


You'll be fine on a 140mm, overclocking or not.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Plan on over clocking.


Standard rule of thumb is 120mm per cooling block with no OCing or 240mm or greater with...


----------



## G18 x UK

*ADD ME*


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G18 x UK*
> 
> *ADD ME*


Looks pretty good, I wanna see moar!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

op updated.


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Plan on over clocking.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be fine on a 140mm, overclocking or not.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Plan on over clocking.
> 
> 
> 
> Standard rule of thumb is 120mm per cooling block with no OCing or 240mm or greater with...
Click to expand...

So yes to the 140.1 with an over clock of no more than 4.5ghz on a 3570k


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> So yes to the 140.1 with an over clock of no more than 4.5ghz on a 3570k


It's your processor...so you burn it out as fast as you want. I wouldn't without a minimum of a 240, but that is up to you.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> It's your processor...so you burn it out as fast as you want. I wouldn't without a minimum of a 240, but that is up to you.


Its not going to burn out any faster.. well technically yes, but its not something hes going to notice ever (Unless hes planning on keeping this proc. for the many years to come).. I normally sell my stuff & upgrade after a year or so.. its doesn't make a difference. Only thing you'll notice is slightly higher temps under load.


----------



## longroadtrip

I stand by my recommendation. If he's running that OC 24/7 it will in fact degrade faster. The Ivy CPUs have the TIM issue and are not the most thermally efficient of processors.


----------



## davwman

What about a 180 or 200 rad?


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> What about a 180 or 200 rad?


Its all personal preference.. you'll get better temps with a bigger rad, but only to a certain extent. Overclocked or non overclocked.. a 77w proc. will be fine with a 140mm. Now if you are getting something w/ more wattage like a 3960x for example.. a 180mm-240mm would be better suited for overclocking.


----------



## longroadtrip

yes, either of those have more surface area than a 240...


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> What about a 180 or 200 rad?
> 
> 
> 
> Its all personal preference.. you'll get better temps with a bigger rad, but only to a certain extent. Overclocked or non overclocked.. a 77w proc. will be fine with a 140mm. Now if you are getting something w/ more wattage like a 3960x for example.. a 180mm-240mm would be better suited for overclocking.
Click to expand...

I have the 3570k already, not looking to break the bank. Need the odd bay in my prodigy. So 120.2 is out of the question. Would two 120.1 in series in the front and back be a good idea?


----------



## G18 x UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> What about a 180 or 200 rad?


Go for a thicker rad if your worried about temps. Something like 60mm+ thick if you have the space. A thick 140 rad is more than enough


----------



## adamski07

Is dazmode any good? I just can't wait 2 more weeks before FCPU get their fittings back in stock. Even PPCs is OOS on their angle fittings that I need. I tried google and only dazmode has them in stock. but they're based in Canada.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> I have the 3570k already, not looking to break the bank. Need the odd bay in my prodigy. So 120.2 is out of the question. Would two 120.1 in series in the front and back be a good idea?


At that point, I would honestly go with a 180 mounted to the front. You can also mod the case a bit. I'm in the middle of my mod, but am running a 240 and 140 rads and inverted my front panel so I could keep my 5.25" bay for an Aquaero 5 XT....there are a few people here that have done that. All it requires is drilling out 10 rivets.

EDIT:

Adam..Dazmode has been around forever. I've been happy with my orders from him...Have you looked at Aquatuning.us?


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Is dazmode any good? I just can't wait 2 more weeks before FCPU get their fittings back in stock. Even PPCs is OOS on their angle fittings that I need. I tried google and only dazmode has them in stock. but they're based in Canada.


Have you tried Sidewinder computers?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Have you tried Sidewinder computers?


Yes, they're oos too.







Looks like someone from states grabbed all the angle fittings from those stores.


----------



## longroadtrip

check aquatuning.us?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> check aquatuning.us?


I did, but they don't carry those rotary adapter.


----------



## longroadtrip

if it was me, I wouldn't have any issues ordering from dazmode again...


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> if it was me, I wouldn't have any issues ordering from dazmode again...


You know what, I'll just wait. It's gonna costs me $200 just for those angled fittings if I get from dazmode.


----------



## adamski07

custom front panel are now avaiable in NA!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151406342151388&set=a.469895691387.247359.349216296387&type=1


----------



## Bigbrag

Here are a few pictures of what I've been up too. I picked up the prodigy for $50 from NCIX during black friday week. I had it coated white with plasti dip but the finish didn't turn out well. After several days of scratching and scraping the plasti dip off, I finally had it cleaned up enough to paint it. This time I'm going for a baby blue and black color with rustoleum enamel. I have this motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131843

This will be a microsoft Server 2012 NAS/Server if everything pans out. I snagged a free copy of server 2012 with my microsoft dreamspark account. I'm hoping to use the new storage spaces feature to combine all my harddrives into a large protected virtual disk. I also have an xfx 5450 gpu that is going into this build. The amd C60 processor this build uses only consume around 10 watts of power, but is extremely slow. I found that with media player classic I was able to offload the HD playback to the gpu which allows me to watch 1080p video with this slow processor. I was pretty happy about that. I'm also modding a seasonic 350watt psu for this build. I have sleeving to sleeve it as well but it is extremely difficult to pull the atx pins out, even with the correct tools, so I don't know how well that will pan out.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> You know what, I'll just wait. It's gonna costs me $200 just for those angled fittings if I get from dazmode.


why...?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> why...?


More expensive +$30 shipping. Also, I found out that if your order is more than $200, US based customer will have to pay for cross-border charges which I am not sure how much. :/


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> More expensive +$30 shipping. Also, I found out that if your order is more than $200, US based customer will have to pay for cross-border charges which I am not sure how much. :/


Find out how much it is, and find out if you guys have duty fees / import tax going that way. I will ship it to you if you need it. (Hah, canadian advantage.)


----------



## shremi

So i bit the bullet and ordered a prodigy







plan on doing a loop for the CPU and GPU

So far i have

Case
3770k
P8z77-i
GTX-670 FTW
Seasonic PSU
Samsung RAM
SSD

Watercooling parts
Swiftech 240mm slim Rad
A spare 655 pump

I read the OP and it said that the apogee drive II can cause some problems is there a link on how to fix it ????


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> So i bit the bullet and ordered a prodigy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plan on doing a loop for the CPU and GPU
> So far i have
> Case
> 3770k
> P8z77-i
> GTX-670 FTW
> Seasonic PSU
> Samsung RAM
> SSD
> Watercooling parts
> Swiftech 240mm slim Rad
> A spare 655 pump
> I read the OP and it said that the apogee drive II can cause some problems is there a link on how to fix it ????


1x 240mm slim rad will not effectively cool those parts


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Watercooling parts
> Swiftech 240mm slim Rad
> A spare 655 pump
> I read the OP and it said that the apogee drive II can cause some problems is there a link on how to fix it ????


You have to mount Apogee without original backplate, with some screws or something like that.
About rad, I think that it won't be enought to cool stuff You have. I've got Magicool 240 slim + Phobya 200 and wile I'm playing something coolant going to about 42 deg. C, and upper rad is quite warm. I'm going to make some modifications yet, so I think it'll be better


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigbrag*
> 
> Here are a few pictures of what I've been up too. I picked up the prodigy for $50 from NCIX during black friday week. I had it coated white with plasti dip but the finish didn't turn out well. After several days of scratching and scraping the plasti dip off, I finally had it cleaned up enough to paint it. This time I'm going for a baby blue and black color with rustoleum enamel. I have this motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131843
> This will be a microsoft Server 2012 NAS/Server if everything pans out. I snagged a free copy of server 2012 with my microsoft dreamspark account. I'm hoping to use the new storage spaces feature to combine all my harddrives into a large protected virtual disk. I also have an xfx 5450 gpu that is going into this build. The amd C60 processor this build uses only consume around 10 watts of power, but is extremely slow. I found that with media player classic I was able to offload the HD playback to the gpu which allows me to watch 1080p video with this slow processor. I was pretty happy about that. I'm also modding a seasonic 350watt psu for this build. I have sleeving to sleeve it as well but it is extremely difficult to pull the atx pins out, even with the correct tools, so I don't know how well that will pan out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I cant wait to see the finished outcome!

BTW Adamski07, I have been following your build and I must say it is INCREDIBLE
















Can someone check out my Fortress of Solitude build? I already have the video card, case and power supply. I would like some feedback please and perhaps some help selecting the ram


----------



## davwman

Semi finished build. Probably going to end up water cooling the 3570k. With the magicool 180. Don't really like the fan/hs facing the GPU.


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Semi finished build. Probably going to end up water cooling the 3570k. With the magicool 180. Don't really like the fan/hs facing the GPU.


----------



## ChloesDad

hi,

Just wondered if there's anyone else from New Zealand here? I'm planning a prodigy build but having some difficulty sourcing some of the parts...

(specifically bitfenix white fans, the recon fan controller, and a white PSU)

Cheers


----------



## SonofJor-El

^^Looking good


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*


^^Looking good


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChloesDad*
> 
> hi,
> Just wondered if there's anyone else from New Zealand here? I'm planning a prodigy build but having some difficulty sourcing some of the parts..,
> Cheers


talk to http://www.overclock.net/u/293735/randomher0 I know he is near Perth


----------



## nb14

Soooo thinking about hackintoshing my prodigy.

Anyone in here running hackintosh on there prodigy build?

Mobo i have is ASRock Z77E-ITX. Wi-Fi on the mobo is not supported by OSX but apparently swapping the wireless chip to a Dell DW1515 will work.
Also any suggestions on what GPU i should pick?


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChloesDad*
> 
> hi,
> Just wondered if there's anyone else from New Zealand here? I'm planning a prodigy build but having some difficulty sourcing some of the parts...
> (specifically bitfenix white fans, the recon fan controller, and a white PSU)
> Cheers


im in nz. tbh, selection is very limited. playtech had the recon briefly but it sold out. havent seen white spectres but comouterlounge have nzxt fans in white.
white psu is unlikely too.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 1x 240mm slim rad will not effectively cool those parts


Yeah I know that only one rad won't be enough.... That list was just the things I have so far ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> You have to mount Apogee without original backplate, with some screws or something like that.
> About rad, I think that it won't be enought to cool stuff You have. I've got Magicool 240 slim + Phobya 200 and wile I'm playing something coolant going to about 42 deg. C, and upper rad is quite warm. I'm going to make some modifications yet, so I think it'll be better


Thanks for this answer I guess I am going to buy another block then .... Does the 200mm rad block the side panel ??? I want to know before I decide wether to go with the 180 or the 200


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nb14*
> 
> Soooo thinking about hackintoshing my prodigy.
> Anyone in here running hackintosh on there prodigy build?
> Mobo i have is ASRock Z77E-ITX. Wi-Fi on the mobo is not supported by OSX but apparently swapping the wireless chip to a Dell DW1515 will work.
> Also any suggestions on what GPU i should pick?


its my plan to do so, but its kinda "illegal" to talk about hackintoshing so i can only say check tonymacx86.com, and yes those chips are $15-20 on ebay, a cheap and very nice fix indeed.

and, i've decided to do both rigs! fund prodigy with my current rig, i know i wont do it all at once but for first run i'm planning to get the case and w/c material as much as i can with $400, then wait for more money to complete it, hopefully haswell/ GTX7xx series launch by then.


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Thanks for this answer I guess I am going to buy another block then .... Does the 200mm rad block the side panel ??? I want to know before I decide wether to go with the 180 or the 200


Yes, unfortunatelly 200 blocks side panel (maybe if You move rad to the left it won't), its tricky to fit there this two rads, I move my 240 little to the back. 180 will be good choice. Oh, one other thing, You have to remove HDD cage if there will be front radiator


----------



## longroadtrip

Made a new power cable for Yin today...


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Made a new power cable for Yin today...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Scorpion49

Anyone want to put some windows in my side panels?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by longroadtrip
> 
> Made a new power cable for Yin today...
> Warning: Spoiler! (Click to show)


Double the























Care to do one in white?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Anyone want to put some windows in my side panels?


Check with Teh Rav3n. He is doing mine for me









Anyone want to help me sell my Phantom Zone rig so i can finish funding my Fortress of Solitude


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Double the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to do one in white?


I plan to for Yang









They are uber easy to make. I have a step by step guide in my build log if you would like to learn. If you still want one made, PM me and we can work it out.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I plan to for Yang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are uber easy to make. I have a step by step guide in my build log if you would like to learn. If you still want one made, PM me and we can work it out.


That just gave me an idea... I have on of these at work. Haven't seen many builds featuring steel wire braid.


----------



## longroadtrip

Scorpion...







I am sooo jealous!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Scorpion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sooo jealous!


I don't know what I could put it on.... maybe water cooling tubes? Would be difficult to terminate on PSU wiring. Well, now its in my head and I'll have to see what I can figure out.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> That just gave me an idea... I have on of these at work. Haven't seen many builds featuring steel wire braid.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoa...


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I don't know what I could put it on.... maybe water cooling tubes? Would be difficult to terminate on PSU wiring. Well, now its in my head and I'll have to see what I can figure out.


Why would it be difficult to wire a PSU cable and not tubing?

EDIT: Nevermind... I just realized why---stupid questions get a smack in the head LOL


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Anyone want to put some windows in my side panels?


You want the holes cut and the plexi put on?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> You want the holes cut and the plexi put on?


Yeah pretty much, like this guy did on both sides. I simply don't have the tools or a place in my apartment to get it done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G18 x UK*
> 
> *ADD ME*


----------



## audioholic

I got the tools and the place to do it...just dont know if I have the steady hands








When I make cuts they come out all jagged and nasty..so I am probably not your guy


----------



## audioholic

Did this for "Purple Rain" today. These LED's aren't as purple as I would like them to be. May have to get some other color of LEDs and get my purple in there somewhere else...









EDIT: I guess UV is supposed to be this bluish color....hmmm wonder if there is "true" purple out there. Time to get in touch with my source


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Did this for "Purple Rain" today. These LED's aren't as purple as I would like them to be. May have to get some other color of LEDs and get my purple in there somewhere else...


Those look blue, who sold you them saying they were purple?


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Those look blue, who sold you them saying they were purple?


They are UV/Purple...so not a "true" purple. After some research this is the correct color. But I am looking for the "true" purple.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Did this for "Purple Rain" today. These LED's aren't as purple as I would like them to be. May have to get some other color of LEDs and get my purple in there somewhere else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I guess UV is supposed to be this bluish color....hmmm wonder if there is "true" purple out there. Time to get in touch with my source


Try here for purple
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=60_357_359


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Try here for purple
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=60_357_359


Thanks man. I'm going to see about getting another shipment of LEDs first. See if there are purple available to order







If not this will be my next stop


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Thanks man. I'm going to see about getting another shipment of LEDs first. See if there are purple available to order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not this will be my next stop


Anytime as always


----------



## shremi

I am having some troubles deciding to keep my slim 240 rad or order one thicker .... What do you guys recommend for the thickness of the top 240 ???? If its possible to keep the fans inside the case it's not a big deal I can still cancel my slim rad because my order hasn't shipped out yet


----------



## Synomenon

I'm looking for someone to do my windows too. I've contacted a few artisans on here, but the ones I've contacted are pretty bad at replying back or keeping in touch / updated (yes, I know they have lives too.







).

I contacted PPCs as well, but they say they can't do windows on the side with the power button.

I want windows on both sides like these (G18 x UK's build):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G18 x UK*
> 
> *ADD ME*


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> I'm looking for someone to do my windows too. I've contacted a few artisans on here, but the ones I've contacted are pretty bad at replying back or keeping in touch / updated (yes, I know they have lives too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> I contacted PPCs as well, but they say they can't do windows on the side with the power button.
> I want windows on both sides like these (G18 x UK's build):


Contact Teh Rav3n. he is a member here and he will contact you after this weekend. He is modding my panels for me


----------



## adamski07

I offered derek before to do window cutout with no charges, but he never send me his panels. Id really.like to work on another one, but take note that I can't guarantee clean work. Anybody would like to risk their panels on me??. Pm me.. I will only work on one. Def, you pay the shipping costs.


----------



## Synomenon

^
Thanks for putting that offer out there. I'm looking for clean, professional cuts / windows though.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> ^
> Thanks for putting that offer out there. I'm looking for clean, professional cuts / windows though.










welcome.. Just a paybacj from this great community.. I just cant assure u professinal look/perfect cut on it, but everbody knows my work on projext prodigious..







i just dont want to create designs, cut it, and get you disappointed.. To whoever pmed me, ill get back to u once i get home..







cant access my inbox right now..


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome.. Just a paybacj from this great community.. I just cant assure u professinal look/perfect cut on it, but everbody knows my work on projext prodigious..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just dont want to create designs, cut it, and get you disappointed.. To whoever pmed me, ill get back to u once i get home..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant access my inbox right now..


That was me!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> That was me!


PM sent!

PM sent to audioholic as well!


----------



## audioholic

Woot for PMs.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> PM sent!
> PM sent to audioholic as well!












you can cut me a window for my define XL









my prodigy is fine as it is.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigbrag*
> 
> Here are a few pictures of what I've been up too. I picked up the prodigy for $50 from NCIX during black friday week. I had it coated white with plasti dip but the finish didn't turn out well. After several days of scratching and scraping the plasti dip off, I finally had it cleaned up enough to paint it. This time I'm going for a baby blue and black color with rustoleum enamel. I have this motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131843
> This will be a microsoft Server 2012 NAS/Server if everything pans out. I snagged a free copy of server 2012 with my microsoft dreamspark account. I'm hoping to use the new storage spaces feature to combine all my harddrives into a large protected virtual disk. I also have an xfx 5450 gpu that is going into this build. The amd C60 processor this build uses only consume around 10 watts of power, but is extremely slow. I found that with media player classic I was able to offload the HD playback to the gpu which allows me to watch 1080p video with this slow processor. I was pretty happy about that. I'm also modding a seasonic 350watt psu for this build. I have sleeving to sleeve it as well but it is extremely difficult to pull the atx pins out, even with the correct tools, so I don't know how well that will pan out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photos


Nice, I used Rust-Oleum's Aqua Blue for another BitFenix case







Looks great! Actually not that bright blue in a dark room environment. Photos in my signature.


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I am having some troubles deciding to keep my slim 240 rad or order one thicker .... What do you guys recommend for the thickness of the top 240 ???? If its possible to keep the fans inside the case it's not a big deal I can still cancel my slim rad because my order hasn't shipped out yet


I'll be getting an XSPC AX240 and 120. 45mm thick but perform nearly on par with the big boys (60mm). Will be putting the 240 in the front and 120 up top towards the back. If you don't need the HDD cages you can put a decent sized 240 up front


----------



## Bigbrag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Nice, I used Rust-Oleum's Aqua Blue for another BitFenix case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Actually not that bright blue in a dark room environment. Photos in my signature.


Thats funny. My other case is a white bitfenix survivor. Your paint job turned out really nice. I'm pretty impressed with the rust-oleum at the moment. I'm just waiting until it cures enough that I can buff the orange peel out of the finish. I sometimes restore scooters, so I enjoy the vespa look of your build.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> I'll be getting an XSPC AX240 and 120. 45mm thick but perform nearly on par with the big boys (60mm). Will be putting the 240 in the front and 120 up top towards the back. If you don't need the HDD cages you can put a decent sized 240 up front


Thanks for the tip I will look into the ax rads.....

Do yoi know What's the thickest 240 rad that can fit up-top ???

Also if I mount a 240 in the front would I require to do a mod to the case ???? I'm not a very skilled modder


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Thanks for the tip I will look into the ax rads.....
> Do yoi know What's the thickest 240 rad that can fit up-top ???
> Also if I mount a 240 in the front would I require to do a mod to the case ???? I'm not a very skilled modder


Nope, I don't believe you need to mod it at all. It has the spaces for 2x120mm fans though perhaps someone who has one with them can confirm that.

As for the top, you can pretty much go as thick as you want, just means less space above the CPU block for routing. Also, if you intend to get a GPU block then you will need to check that you are able to route the tubes back and that the top radiator doesn't get in the way. You may need to take the tubes horizontally to either end of your GPU block and route them that way. Sort of like this:



See how the rad and optical bay would get in the if they just looped the tubes straight back? So you may have to go the long way around as I will.

And now for something selfish: Will be having Mayhem's pastel red on a black/red themed interior. Recommendations for lighting? still not sure if I want any, but I've found that the coloured LEDs just wash out the colours of the hardware/coolant. Perhaps just white lighting?


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> ...
> Can someone check out my Fortress of Solitude build? I already have the video card, case and power supply. I would like some feedback please and perhaps some help selecting the ram


If you are talking about what you have in your sig, you may want a different CPU, 3820 is socket 2011. If your rig is just for gaming and general use I would say 3570k.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigbrag*
> 
> Thats funny. My other case is a white bitfenix survivor. Your paint job turned out really nice. I'm pretty impressed with the rust-oleum at the moment. I'm just waiting until it cures enough that I can buff the orange peel out of the finish. I sometimes restore scooters, so I enjoy the vespa look of your build.


Thank you - I love that case. And GPU cooling is amazing now with reverse ATX and reduced case clutter. Not even seeing 65C anymore on an overclocked HD 7970.


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Nope, I don't believe you need to mod it at all. It has the spaces for 2x120mm fans though perhaps someone who has one with them can confirm that.
> As for the top, you can pretty much go as thick as you want, just means less space above the CPU block for routing. Also, if you intend to get a GPU block then you will need to check that you are able to route the tubes back and that the top radiator doesn't get in the way. You may need to take the tubes horizontally to either end of your GPU block and route them that way. Sort of like this:
> 
> See how the rad and optical bay would get in the if they just looped the tubes straight back? So you may have to go the long way around as I will.
> And now for something selfish: Will be having Mayhem's pastel red on a black/red themed interior. Recommendations for lighting? still not sure if I want any, but I've found that the coloured LEDs just wash out the colours of the hardware/coolant. Perhaps just white lighting?


It's very true about the colored LED washout. We discovered it years ago in the home & pro Halloween haunts. I just substitute white LED's with color gel filters, which allows the base color of what you are lighting to come through.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



White LED:



Blue LED:



White LED w/ blue filter





That works anywhere but inside a computer, unfortunately. where it's just not feasible to do so. Most saturated colored cfl's will do the same too, aside from those that have a filter, like the purple (which is actually more white than purple). Or ofc, UV cfl's.

There is another option to get the same effect though. You can offset the washout of either colored LED's & CFL's, by adding a dimmer white light source, such as a wide angle white LED (120-170° angle straw hat type, or SMD strips) on a pwm dimmer. White CFL's would definitely be too bright for this trick, and they aren't capable of being dimmed.

It does however complicate the install more than a bit though. with two light sources sharing the same compact space, and needing to cast light at roughly the same angle to avoid the contrasting colors from being obvious in areas where one's shadowed area is lit by the other light source.


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> It's very true about the colored LED washout. We discovered it years ago in the home & pro Halloween haunts. I just substitute white LED's with color gel filters, which allows the base color of what you are lighting to come through.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> White LED:
> 
> Blue LED:
> 
> White LED w/ blue filter
> 
> 
> 
> That works anywhere but inside a computer, unfortunately. where it's just not feasible to do so. Most saturated colored cfl's will do the same too, aside from those that have a filter, like the purple (which is actually more white than purple). Or ofc, UV cfl's.
> There is another option to get the same effect though. You can offset the washout of either colored LED's & CFL's, by adding a dimmer white light source, such as a wide angle white LED (120-170° angle straw hat type, or SMD strips) on a pwm dimmer. White CFL's would definitely be too bright for this trick, and they aren't capable of being dimmed.
> It does however complicate the install more than a bit though. with two light sources sharing the same compact space, and needing to cast light at roughly the same angle to avoid the contrasting colors from being obvious in areas where one's shadowed area is lit by the other light source.


Great info there, thanks









I'll build the system and decide if it needs lighting. If I think it does I'll try a cheapo white LED strip and see if I should go on from there


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Thanks for the tip I will look into the ax rads.....
> Do yoi know What's the thickest 240 rad that can fit up-top ???
> Also if I mount a 240 in the front would I require to do a mod to the case ???? I'm not a very skilled modder


I think that You won't be able to put 240 on front and top, my Phobya 200 is shorter than 240 and it toutches fans on top 240.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> I think that You won't be able to put 240 on front and top, my Phobya 200 is shorter than 240 and it toutches fans on top 240.


you can remove the drive bay and mount the 240 rad in the front,

or mount it on the inside of the top, with the fans on the external.

see my build log:










you may also mount the 240 rad in the front with a different pump/res combo.


----------



## Synomenon

Anyone see the NZXT "Kraken" 140mm AIO liquid cooling kit?



It has a 140mm radiator. Wonder if this would fit in the Prodigy's rear exhaust fan mounting position.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Anyone see the NZXT "Kraken" 140mm AIO liquid cooling kit?
> 
> It has a 140mm radiator. Wonder if this would fit in the Prodigy's rear exhaust fan mounting position.


might fit sideways...


----------



## Flashgordon9000

Hi guys.

im new here, and i got a prodigy setup with a ASUS P8H77-i board. i connected the usb3 link to the motherboard and mayby it works (i dont have any usb3 devices). But when i connect a usb2 device it not working correctly. Can i connect the usb3 and the usb2 connecter on the motherboard at the same time and the have usb3 and usb2 working?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> If you are talking about what you have in your sig, you may want a different CPU, 3820 is socket 2011. If your rig is just for gaming and general use I would say 3570k.


Thanks blazed_1. I originally had the i5 3570k in my list. Then I started looking around and began adding different components to decide which direction I wanted to go. Thanks for pointing out I had the 3820 in my build so now its fixed


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flashgordon9000*
> 
> Hi guys.
> im new here, and i got a prodigy setup with a ASUS P8H77-i board. i connected the usb3 link to the motherboard and mayby it works (i dont have any usb3 devices). But when i connect a usb2 device it not working correctly. Can i connect the usb3 and the usb2 connecter on the motherboard at the same time and the have usb3 and usb2 working?


Did you also plug in the USB 2.0 as well?


----------



## Flashgordon9000

No, no yet. Because i am not sure that it will work? Has anyone had sucess with both usb2 and 3 pluged in at the same time?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flashgordon9000*
> 
> No, no yet. Because i am not sure that it will work? Has anyone had sucess with both usb2 and 3 pluged in at the same time?


Mine doesn't work no matter what way I plug it in. Bitfenix seems to believe its the board even though I've already tried 3 different boards. There are several other people I've seen complain about bad headers as well. I'll probably just pull them out and maybe try to relocate the switches or something.


----------



## handmadeandroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Mine doesn't work no matter what way I plug it in. Bitfenix seems to believe its the board even though I've already tried 3 different boards. There are several other people I've seen complain about bad headers as well. I'll probably just pull them out and maybe try to relocate the switches or something.


My USB3 headers are dodgy too, certain things work, others don't. For example, plugging in a card reader will see the card reader but not the card. They're just not reliable.


----------



## Flashgordon9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *handmadeandroid*
> 
> My USB3 headers are dodgy too, certain things work, others don't. For example, plugging in a card reader will see the card reader but not the card. They're just not reliable.


thats bad







(


----------



## SalisburySteak

Does anybody know if any of these fans would fit in the front?

Antec Big Boy: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000V6FKGM/ref=s9_psimh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1HSMAREWTSE0RBVZXJCF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846

NZXT 200mm (This one I hear uses different positions for the screws): http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0052XQFIQ/ref=s9_psimh_gw_p147_d0_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1HSMAREWTSE0RBVZXJCF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846

Coolermaster Megaflow: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008G3OLRQ/ref=s9_psimh_gw_p147_d0_i4?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1HSMAREWTSE0RBVZXJCF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *handmadeandroid*
> 
> My USB3 headers are dodgy too, certain things work, others don't. For example, plugging in a card reader will see the card reader but not the card. They're just not reliable.


I would blame USB3.0 compatibility. That seems to be the case for me for various devices on more than one computer. My camera doesn't like USB 3.0 for file transfer at all, for example, but works fine with USB 2.0.


----------



## welshmouse

so it looks like im going to get rid of my prodigy. maybe Ill re use it for a htpc.
i just cant get the rad space i need without heavy modding or losing the bottom hdd rack.
might be getting a switch 810, but probably look into some sort of passive build in the prodigy.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> so it looks like im going to get rid of my prodigy. maybe Ill re use it for a htpc.
> i just cant get the rad space i need without heavy modding or losing the bottom hdd rack.
> might be getting a switch 810, but probably look into some sort of passive build in the prodigy.


Thats... quite a change. You shooting for the magical 5*C delta or something?


----------



## audioholic

What color?


----------



## Teh Rav3n

On the USB 3.0 compatibility; I haven't tried my ports yet, but I'll be happy to in a bit. I have a couple of USB 3.0 flash drives, and a Akasa Baymaster S (the 3.0 version) dock/card reader I can test with.

I'm on my server atm, because while teaching my son the intricacies of DDC pumps, he overflowed my rad while priming/filling. So I've had it in front of a small space heater for the past 24 hrs, and running my AD II with an external power supply, to add a bit more localized heat to the socket area after soaking up what I could manually. I want to give it a few more hours before I power it up, just in case.









@ RandomHer0: No problem mate, always happy to help out.


----------



## shremi

Ok so I decided to go with the AX240 rad up top and the magicool 180 on the front ... How does it sound ???


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Ok so I decided to go with the AX240 rad up top and the magicool 180 on the front ... How does it sound ???


----------



## shremi

Does anyone got a link on how to mount the apogee drive ii without the backplate ??


----------



## ElevenEleven

Replacement front panels are in stock at NCIX now. But at $31 + $11 for ground shipping (free shipping only on orders of $100+), they cost is over half the cost of the whole case... I got my whole white case for $65. Definitely not an exciting upgrade at that. Really no good reason they should be that expensive, and after many-month-long wait, I don't see myself buying one of those from NCIX.

http://us.ncix.com/search/?categoryid=0&q=bitfenix+prodigy


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Replacement front panels are in stock at NCIX now. But at $31 + $11 for ground shipping (free shipping only on orders of $100+), they cost is over half the cost of the whole case... I got my whole white case for $65. Definitely not an exciting upgrade at that. Really no good reason they should be that expensive, and after many-month-long wait, I don't see myself buying one of those from NCIX.
> http://us.ncix.com/search/?categoryid=0&q=bitfenix+prodigy










Posted this yesterday. I didn't expect it to be that expensive. Wondering now what the windowed side panel gonna costs everybody.









EDIT: Please help me out on my thread about shortening PSU cables : http://www.overclock.net/t/1346419/shortening-psu-cables


----------



## braydenmaine

I cut out the window myself, i think i did a decent job, and wrapped the front and sides in 3M dinoc, white carbon fiber vinyl. Which is hard to see in the lighting.
Bitfenix Recon fan controller
Asus P8Z77-I
Intel I5 3570K @ 4.6GHZ
Intel Extreme Master Memory by Patriot 16GB PC15000
EVGA GTX670 2GB
24 variety pack of CLIF bars
Corsair AX650 Power Supply
Corsair H80, i had an h100, but it stopped working.
4x Corsair SP120 Performance edition Fans, 2 in push pull, and 2 as case fans.
OCZ Vertex 3 60GB SSD (storage)
OCZ Agility 4 256GB SSD (storage)
Intel 520 series 120GB SSD (boot)


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Replacement fronts are nice and all but what about side panels? I'd me more inclined to try and cut my own if I could easily get another just in case.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Where is a good place to get white carbon fiber vinyl, by the way? Been thinking I need some for a while now.


----------



## Acurax

For those of you who have a front 200mm radiator, how are you handling the side I/O panel? Removing it? Moving it?


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Thats... quite a change. You shooting for the magical 5*C delta or something?


nope, but i have a gtx 690 so will be cooling three high end chips. and without removing the bottom hdd cage i cant get more than 240mm of rad space. i thought i could at least get an extra 120mm in but turns out to be a no go.
shame, to be honest i would have juat given up on the water cooling but i already spent over 200 dollars on water loop parts. may as well get a bigger case and repurpose the prodigy.

getting kinda exited about trying an all passive pc though. no moving parts would be awesome for a htpc.

and sorry for my sudden grammar nosedive. im posting from work on my phone.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> nope, but i have a gtx 690 so will be cooling three high end chips. and without removing the bottom hdd cage i cant get more than 240mm of rad space. i thought i could at least get an extra 120mm in but turns out to be a no go.
> shame, to be honest i would have juat given up on the water cooling but i already spent over 200 dollars on water loop parts. may as well get a bigger case and repurpose the prodigy.
> getting kinda exited about trying an all passive pc though. no moving parts would be awesome for a htpc.
> and sorry for my sudden grammar nosedive. im posting from work on my phone.


I'm doing the same thing actually, but I don't care about the HDD cage as I have none. I'm putting a 240 in front and a 120 in the back, should be good for cool and quiet, not the best temps but it won't be like air either.


----------



## Dmz96

Hello!

I'm looking for a bit of help, I haven't purchased this case yet because I'm in the process of research (I do a lot of it







). I've built a computer before and it was an atx build, so this is also my first mini-ITX build. This is what I have so far (the case is under custom parts, it's from performanc-pcs.com): PCPartPicker

If anyone wouldn't mind I just got a few questions and would greatly appreciate some aid.

1) I'm debating whether or not to get these Cable Extentions to go with my orange/white theme. Is there room if in the bottom of the case to tuck away my modular PSU's cables so the orange extensions are the only cables visible?

2) The CPU cooler I chose I think is the right size, but I'm not sure if it can fit next to the video card, can anyone verify this? Is there a better, alternate solution? I'm thinking of switching it for an orange Zalman, but I have no idea if it would fit either.

I hope this is in the right topic, I'm not very used to overclock.net (took me hours to find this topic, let alone the "search thread" feature). Thanks for the help, I greatly appreciate it!

EDIT: Just changed out the pcpartpicker link, I just noticed there are a few flaws, 1 being I'm not getting that fan controller in there with my case choice and the other being the custom case I chose has the window on the wrong side, which would starve the gpu for air. I'll probably cut out a window myself after I figure that out


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Hello!
> I'm looking for a bit of help, I haven't purchased this case yet because I'm in the process of research (I do a lot of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I've built a computer before and it was an atx build, so this is also my first mini-ITX build. This is what I have so far (the case is under custom parts, it's from performanc-pcs.com): PCPartPicker
> If anyone wouldn't mind I just got a few questions and would greatly appreciate some aid.
> 1) I'm debating whether or not to get these Cable Extentions to go with my orange/white theme. Is there room if in the bottom of the case to tuck away my modular PSU's cables so the orange extensions are the only cables visible?
> 2) The CPU cooler I chose I think is the right size, but I'm not sure if it can fit next to the video card, can anyone verify this? Is there a better, alternate solution? I'm thinking of switching it for an orange Zalman, but I have no idea if it would fit either.
> I hope this is in the right topic, I'm not very used to overclock.net (took me hours to find this topic, let alone the "search thread" feature). Thanks for the help, I greatly appreciate it!


Yes, theres a lot of room to the side of the PSU to stash cables. unless you have some sort of cover they will be visible from whichever side they are stashed.

The cooler will fit, but only if installed sideways against the gpu. its tight, but fits. another user here has used that cooler with the asrock board. maybe a Google search will find a pic.


----------



## Dmz96

I'll work out on a cover for the cables









As for the cpu cooler, I found the user you were talking about and was able to look at the pictures of their build in their profile, it's tight, but It can work. I think if I orient the fan to suck from the gpu side and blow away from the gpu it can work out. I'll see if i can find a slimmer cpu cooler.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Zboy

bought everything but my gpu for the build (i am set on a 660 ti though). this isn't as exciting as most of the builds here, but personally i'm very excited for it lol

-white prodigy
-230mm black spectre
-dual tower phanteks cooler (black w/ white fan housing)
-asus z77 mobo
-seasonic x650 (fully modular, black cables







)
-3570k
-intel 520 ssd
-recycled sata 2 caviar black
-recycled kingston ram (might buy the samsung if i have a clearance issue)
-scythe kaze q for the 230mm spectre and one of the stock 120mm spectres - not sure how i'm gonna mount the controller

pretty much everything inside of the case will be black. except for that stupid asus motherboard -.- there will be a few specs of blue from it, along with a very visible blue pci e slot

to fill this blue pci e slot i want something that performs well, stays cool, but most importantly, stays quiet. two obvious choices are the msi twin frozr IV and the asus dcu ii. the twin frozr has an immediate "advantage" with a blue design that matches the pci e slot, while the asus has red lines on its cooler (i could add something temporary to change the color of the lines without losing the warranty). however, when looked at in another light, the asus seems superior with its nearly inaudible cooler (even at load). the twin frozr is pretty soft itself - most people probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference between the two at idle, but it just isn't quite as quiet as the asus. msi's warranty service is also more problematic than asus', which isn't too appealing.

but then there's a third contender - evga with its signature 2 cooler. as far as warranty goes, evga blows asus and msi out of the water. appearance? the signature 2 is a very attractive card that will not clash with the asos mobo, and out of the three cards, evga's is the only one that matches the design of the prodigy. and noise output? at idle, it's supposed to be pretty quiet - but there are no hard numbers or comparisons to back that up. people may claim that it's quiet, but i have no idea what their environment is like or what their definition of quiet is. the asus and msi both produce less than 30 dBA in a near silent room (other coolers' idle noise levels are higher than either cooler's load noise levels) and information like this for the evga is non existent, due to it being released later than the other cards

across the board, price and performance are all relatively the same and, all things considered, i'm still unsure of which company's card to buy. msi with its questionable warranty but excellent acoustic levels, asus and their butt ugly cooler but AMAZING lack of noise, or evga with the gorgeous cooler and exceptional warranty, but unknown noise levels

tldr; i'm very indecisive


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> tldr; i'm very indecisive


I would wager that the asus would be the quietest by far. the cooler design has been around for a while and has always been exceptional. the evga could go either way on noise, but the fans look to be good for static pressure so in this application should be able to run at low RPMs and still provide good cooling.

To be honest though, the cards are all so similar that I would personally just choose the one that looks the best. I would actually go ASUS as i really like the look of the cooler, but if you like the evga, you should go for it.


----------



## shremi

For the watercoolers









What are you using to control the Fans on the rads ?????


----------



## braydenmaine

i still have some carbon fiber wrap left over from this build, Its enough to do the front, and both side panels, possible a mouse. (14.5" x 48") I can sell it to ya for really cheap since i dont need it for anything. For the most part you just have to pay for shipping. Which i have no idea what thats gonna cost. since its a tube like package.

otherwise i can part with it for 10-20 bucks + shipping

this generally costs 30 bucks for a 12 x 48 roll.

this is where you can find it pretty cheap, i got it at http://www.metrorestyling.com/3M-WHITE-DI-NOC-CARBON-FIBER-VINYL-CA-419-p/dinoc419.htm


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> tldr; i'm very indecisive
> 
> 
> 
> I would wager that the asus would be the quietest by far. the cooler design has been around for a while and has always been exceptional
Click to expand...

that's an excellent point...i didn't even think about evga's experience with these types of coolers. i've been letting this fester in my mind for the past couple of weeks...i guess i should just make a decision already

quick photoshop....for my build, those deep red lines would've been terrible. i could definitely see it happening with white though



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braydenmaine*
> 
> i still have some carbon fiber wrap left over from this build, Its enough to do the front, and both side panels, possible a mouse. (14.5" x 48") I can sell it to ya for really cheap since i dont need it for anything. For the most part you just have to pay for shipping. Which i have no idea what thats gonna cost. since its a tube like package.
> 
> otherwise i can part with it for 10-20 bucks + shipping
> 
> this generally costs 30 bucks for a 12 x 48 roll.
> 
> this is where you can find it pretty cheap, i got it at http://www.metrorestyling.com/3M-WHITE-DI-NOC-CARBON-FIBER-VINYL-CA-419-p/dinoc419.htm


say...what would it take to get an envelope sized cut of vinyl sent to hawaii?

ah nvm...didn't realize you have carbon fiber not matte


----------



## braydenmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> that's an excellent point...i didn't even think about evga's experience with these types of coolers
> quick photoshop....for my build, those deep red lines would've been terrible. i could definitely see it happening with white though
> 
> say...what would it take to get an envelope sized cut of vinyl sent to hawaii?


What sized envelope??? if its USPS,and its a standard billing envelope, i think USPS said it will cost like a dollar. plus whatever it would cost for the vinyl itself. say 4 bucks or something.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> Does anybody know if any of these fans would fit in the front?
> Antec Big Boy: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000V6FKGM/ref=s9_psimh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1HSMAREWTSE0RBVZXJCF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846
> NZXT 200mm (This one I hear uses different positions for the screws): http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0052XQFIQ/ref=s9_psimh_gw_p147_d0_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1HSMAREWTSE0RBVZXJCF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846
> Coolermaster Megaflow: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008G3OLRQ/ref=s9_psimh_gw_p147_d0_i4?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1HSMAREWTSE0RBVZXJCF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846


The Antec Big Boy does not fit, the holes will not line up with those on the case. Not sure about the other two, think you would be better off buying a Bitfenix fan, guaranteed to fit.


----------



## JebusChytrus

Hey guys, ive just recived my Bitfenix Prodigy and it's *****ED UP*. I am very disappointed how ****ty those plastic mounts are. Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> -snip-


Do NOT get the evga signature 2. I bought one for my last build, it overpowers all of my fans and honestly it is not worth the money what so ever. The card still likes to run hot unless you ramp the fans up (which then it get even louder). It's best to choose that asus IMO or even get a stock cooled over the Sig 2.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> Hey guys, ive just recived my Bitfenix Prodigy and it's *****ED UP*. I am very disappointed how ****ty those plastic mounts are. Any idea how to fix this?


Ok PM the retailer you bought it from. That's messed up. I did find those specific screws to be very easily stripped but all those plastic bits are in perfect condition


----------



## xbournex

Please send an email to [email protected]

Our support team: http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/about/contact/


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> bought everything but my gpu for the build (i am set on a 660 ti though). this isn't as exciting as most of the builds here, but personally i'm very excited for it lol
> -white prodigy
> -230mm black spectre
> -dual tower phanteks cooler (black w/ white fan housing)
> -asus z77 mobo
> -seasonic x650 (fully modular, black cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> -3570k
> -intel 520 ssd
> -recycled sata 2 caviar black
> -recycled kingston ram (might buy the samsung if i have a clearance issue)
> -scythe kaze q for the 230mm spectre and one of the stock 120mm spectres - not sure how i'm gonna mount the controller
> pretty much everything inside of the case will be black. except for that stupid asus motherboard -.- there will be a few specs of blue from it, along with a very visible blue pci e slot
> to fill this blue pci e slot i want something that performs well, stays cool, but most importantly, stays quiet. two obvious choices are the msi twin frozr IV and the asus dcu ii. the twin frozr has an immediate "advantage" with a blue design that matches the pci e slot, while the asus has red lines on its cooler (i could add something temporary to change the color of the lines without losing the warranty). however, when looked at in another light, the asus seems superior with its nearly inaudible cooler (even at load). the twin frozr is pretty soft itself - most people probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference between the two at idle, but it just isn't quite as quiet as the asus. msi's warranty service is also more problematic than asus', which isn't too appealing.
> but then there's a third contender - evga with its signature 2 cooler. as far as warranty goes, evga blows asus and msi out of the water. appearance? the signature 2 is a very attractive card that will not clash with the asos mobo, and out of the three cards, evga's is the only one that matches the design of the prodigy. and noise output? at idle, it's supposed to be pretty quiet - but there are no hard numbers or comparisons to back that up. people may claim that it's quiet, but i have no idea what their environment is like or what their definition of quiet is. the asus and msi both produce less than 30 dBA in a near silent room (other coolers' idle noise levels are higher than either cooler's load noise levels) and information like this for the evga is non existent, due to it being released later than the other cards
> across the board, price and performance are all relatively the same and, all things considered, i'm still unsure of which company's card to buy. msi with its questionable warranty but excellent acoustic levels, asus and their butt ugly cooler but AMAZING lack of noise, or evga with the gorgeous cooler and exceptional warranty, but unknown noise levels
> tldr; i'm very indecisive


Have you considered the Gigabyte Windforce OC edition? I have 2 of the 670s and they are great. No reason to think the 660ti would be bad given the same tech. Also has a blue PCB and blueish/blackish smokey colour scheme.
this comparsion may be useful: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-660-ti-memory-bandwidth-anti-aliasing,3283-4.html


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> On the USB 3.0 compatibility; I haven't tried my ports yet, but I'll be happy to in a bit. I have a couple of USB 3.0 flash drives, and a Akasa Baymaster S (the 3.0 version) dock/card reader I can test with.
> I'm on my server atm, because while teaching my son the intricacies of DDC pumps, he overflowed my rad while priming/filling. So I've had it in front of a small space heater for the past 24 hrs, and running my AD II with an external power supply, to add a bit more localized heat to the socket area after soaking up what I could manually. I want to give it a few more hours before I power it up, just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ RandomHer0: No problem mate, always happy to help out.


Wow man that has to suck. I know replacing the CPU, emptying out the fluids, replacing the parts, refilling and priming took time but when that happens look out!. I know accidents happen but I hope no damage was done
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Where is a good place to get white carbon fiber vinyl, by the way? Been thinking I need some for a while now.


Dont laugh but this is where I got mine









http://www.ebay.com/itm/170832169947?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I got it in fast and I have LOADS leftover that I may sell for half for what I paid--I even have some black carbon fiber left over from another build I did that I would throw in









Anyone else having issues using there USB 3.0 ports? I want to know before I decide to replace them. Do they not work as they are supposed to? BTW all if I manage to sell my Cosmos II system I will be giving away my HAF X 942 case for free


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braydenmaine*
> 
> I cut out the window myself, i think i did a decent job, and wrapped the front and sides in 3M dinoc, white carbon fiber vinyl. Which is hard to see in the lighting.
> Bitfenix Recon fan controller
> Asus P8Z77-I
> Intel I5 3570K @ 4.6GHZ
> Intel Extreme Master Memory by Patriot 16GB PC15000
> EVGA GTX670 2GB
> 24 variety pack of CLIF bars
> Corsair AX650 Power Supply
> Corsair H80, i had an h100, but it stopped working.
> 4x Corsair SP120 Performance edition Fans, 2 in push pull, and 2 as case fans.
> OCZ Vertex 3 60GB SSD (storage)
> OCZ Agility 4 256GB SSD (storage)
> Intel 520 series 120GB SSD (boot)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The wrap job looks good but it looks like a piece is missing from the upper left in the first pic

EDIT:: Sorry for the double post


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Wow man that has to suck. I know replacing the CPU, emptying out the fluids, replacing the parts, refilling and priming took time but when that happens look out!. I know accidents happen but I hope no damage was done
> Dont laugh but this is where I got mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170832169947?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> I got it in fast and I have LOADS leftover that I may sell for half for what I paid--I even have some black carbon fiber left over from another build I did that I would throw in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else having issues using there USB 3.0 ports? I want to know before I decide to replace them. Do they not work as they are supposed to? BTW all if I manage to sell my Cosmos II system I will be giving away my HAF X 942 case for free


Thanks - decent price!

I'm using USB 2.0 for the front, because USB 3.0 wasn't playing nice with my Panasonic Lumix FZ-47 =/


----------



## SonofJor-El

I am aware that USB 3.0 isnt compatible with everything yet. But I want to be sure if I plug something in it will work as 3.0 or 2.0. If it fails to work then I will need to replace it. i figure if its done early on I wont have to do it after my build is complete.

I thought that was a great price too for the carbon fiber


----------



## ElevenEleven

Not sure how difficult it is to swap USB 3.0 and 2.0 internal cables for the ASUS motherboard, but for my ASRock Z77E-ITX, it's as simple as opening the right-side panel and swapping the connectors with are right along the right edge of the MB. I'd recommend just trying both. It's likely motherboard-dependent too. USB 3.0 did work with my camera, but differently -- it'd install device drivers and identify a new device properly, but I was not able to open it up as mass storage for file transfer. Didn't try it with anything else, because that's normally the only thing I plug in at the front (along with my phone for charging).


----------



## SonofJor-El

I should say its easy to swap out cables but a PITA once everything is right where you want it to be. Bah. I will just go with the cables that came with the prodigy and hope for the best. I know I will at least need an extension since the cables dont reach properly with the Asus mobo's.

BTW thanks Eleven for that info


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acurax*
> 
> For those of you who have a front 200mm radiator, how are you handling the side I/O panel? Removing it? Moving it?


Have left it there


----------



## ChloesDad

anyone interested in supplying a couple of small items to me in New Zealand?.

I just can't get them here and the local suppliers don't seem all that interested in helping and the US (and even aussie) suppliers won't ship to New Zealand









I'm wanting to build a nice white prodigy and the parts I can't get are the bitfenix white fans (blue LED ones - Spectre i think? ) and their white "recon" fan controller.

A larger item I can't get is the EVGA Z77 mini-itx motherboard, and also - possibly if the price is much better the EVGA GTX 690 (I love EVGA stuff) - we pay NZ$1,800 here which at today's currency rates is US$1,505.

but I thought I'd start by asking about the small items - fans and controller.

If someone is willing to help and they have a good reputation on here then i'm prepared to pay in advance, either by international money transfer, or another idea I had if people are nervous of that with strangers online, is if they had a steam account and there was a high priced game they were after then i could "gift' it to them from my steam account?

something like that...obviously the cost of the game(s) would need to cover the cost of the bits, shipping and some more for your trouble?
(and yeah...if you're got a good rep, then I'll gift the game first


----------



## barkinos98

for the watercooling dudes, i'll be cooling a 670 and a 3570K, both OC'd. i'm planning to use 240 up top and 180 at front. external bluray drive and big SSD is the way for me lol


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braydenmaine*


Inspiring.


----------



## motokill36

Y
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> for the watercooling dudes, i'll be cooling a 670 and a 3570K, both OC'd. i'm planning to use 240 up top and 180 at front. external bluray drive and big SSD is the way for me lol


Your be fine for sure


----------



## SalisburySteak

Are the 230mm spectres quiet?


----------



## ElevenEleven

They are at low RPM. Quiet is subjective and depends on your ambient noise level around the fan and yourself.


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Wow man that has to suck. I know replacing the CPU, emptying out the fluids, replacing the parts, refilling and priming took time but when that happens look out!. I know accidents happen but I hope no damage was done


It's all good, the system was powered down, and the pump was being powered by an external 5A power supply that I keep around for just this sort of thing. No harm, no foul.







It's a good thing too, because this replacement 3570k is good for 4.9 Ghz stable! 5 takes a little more voltage than I'm comfortable with for stablity though. 100 Mhz lower clock never hurt anything, and I can surely live w/ an Ivy @ 4.9.









Thanks for the well wishes


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChloesDad*
> 
> anyone interested in supplying a couple of small items to me in New Zealand?.
> I just can't get them here and the local suppliers don't seem all that interested in helping and the US (and even aussie) suppliers won't ship to New Zealand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wanting to build a nice white prodigy and the parts I can't get are the bitfenix white fans (blue LED ones - Spectre i think? ) and their white "recon" fan controller.
> A larger item I can't get is the EVGA Z77 mini-itx motherboard, and also - possibly if the price is much better the EVGA GTX 690 (I love EVGA stuff) - we pay NZ$1,800 here which at today's currency rates is US$1,505.
> but I thought I'd start by asking about the small items - fans and controller.
> If someone is willing to help and they have a good reputation on here then i'm prepared to pay in advance, either by international money transfer, or another idea I had if people are nervous of that with strangers online, is if they had a steam account and there was a high priced game they were after then i could "gift' it to them from my steam account?
> something like that...obviously the cost of the game(s) would need to cover the cost of the bits, shipping and some more for your trouble?
> (and yeah...if you're got a good rep, then I'll gift the game first


im in nz and am thinkig about selling my 690 to get 2 670s since im moving to a bigger case. its only a month old.
i also will have the asrock z77 for sale if you arent set on the stinger

edit: oh, and trust me you dobt want to order the 690 from overseas. you'll get raped by customs on import tax. i learned that lesson the hard way.


----------



## TeamBlue

Hey all, thinking about a new project and was hoping someone here can help. I was wondering what the type of plastic fyberflex is. I am wanting to powdercoat the prodigy and I found a neat little bottle of stuff that looks promising, it's called liqui-powder, and it claims to be able to be mixed with powder, sprayed on plastics, and low-temp flowed. I am hoping that I can get the handles up to about 180f for long enough to flow the powder without melting the handles. They suggest doing it with a heatgun and a spray bottle of water to cool the part in case it starts to deform. Any insight on the type of plastic would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Iceco

*ADD ME*









Sorry for the bad pictures, i dont have a camera, these are made with my phone..





The aluminum shroud is a temporary solution, i am thinking about putting in a plexi shroud like HuwSharpe has done.

Had a lot of trouble installing Windows 7 with my external dvd-writer, because it gave the error of missing cd/dvd driver. Putting the OS on a flashdrive also did not work, so i had to improvise with my old dvd-player out of my old pc









First time i ever made a plexi window. I think i'm going to wait on the other side for the release from Bitfenix on that one. Also think i'll put some leds in, because the smoked acryllic is quite dark.

I am glad i can take the Spectre pro down with my fancontroller, cuz it's a tornado on full speed







Below 700 rpm you just hear a little woosh sound









Hope you like it.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceco*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad pictures, i dont have a camera, these are made with my phone..
> 
> The aluminum shroud is a temporary solution, i am thinking about putting in a plexi shroud like HuwSharpe has done.
> Had a lot of trouble installing Windows 7 with my external dvd-writer, because it gave the error of missing cd/dvd driver. Putting the OS on a flashdrive also did not work, so i had to improvise with my old dvd-player out of my old pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time i ever made a plexi window. I think i'm going to wait on the other side for the release from Bitfenix on that one. Also think i'll put some leds in, because the smoked acryllic is quite dark.
> I am glad i can take the Spectre pro down with my fancontroller, cuz it's a tornado on full speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below 700 rpm you just hear a little woosh sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it.


How did you install the fan controller in the bottom like that? Did you flip around the front panel ?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

OP updated.


----------



## audioholic

*ADD ME*








Just getting it stripped down...have no hardware yet


----------



## SonDa5

Will this 240mm fit in top???

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16825/ex-rad-426/Alphacool_NexXxoS_UT60_Full_Copper_Dual_140mm_Radiator.html


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Will this 240mm fit in top???
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16825/ex-rad-426/Alphacool_NexXxoS_UT60_Full_Copper_Dual_140mm_Radiator.html


Thats a 280mm and no.


----------



## audioholic

Does anyone else here have a DDC pump with the XSPC acrylic top?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_439_769&products_id=22700&zenid=819b0057944192a5525dedbdc3b14cf1
The screws supplied don't fit into the pump...do I just go get some machine screws?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Does anyone else here have a DDC pump with the XSPC acrylic top?
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_439_769&products_id=22700&zenid=819b0057944192a5525dedbdc3b14cf1
> The screws supplied don't fit into the pump...do I just go get some machine screws?


Those ones with the long shank go through the pump into the top. The big ones are to screw the pump down. Should fit fine.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceco*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad pictures, i dont have a camera, these are made with my phone..
> 
> 
> 
> The aluminum shroud is a temporary solution, i am thinking about putting in a plexi shroud like HuwSharpe has done.
> Had a lot of trouble installing Windows 7 with my external dvd-writer, because it gave the error of missing cd/dvd driver. Putting the OS on a flashdrive also did not work, so i had to improvise with my old dvd-player out of my old pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time i ever made a plexi window. I think i'm going to wait on the other side for the release from Bitfenix on that one. Also think i'll put some leds in, because the smoked acryllic is quite dark.
> I am glad i can take the Spectre pro down with my fancontroller, cuz it's a tornado on full speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below 700 rpm you just hear a little woosh sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it.


one of the cleanest builds i have seen so far! good job bro


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Those ones with the long shank go through the pump into the top. The big ones are to screw the pump down. Should fit fine.


Yea the long shank screws don't fit into the pump...the big ones were the originals inside of the pump itself for the old top(stock top)
That picture with the "shank" sticking out is as far in as they will go...unless it requires some force?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Yea the long shank screws don't fit into the pump...the big ones were the originals inside of the pump itself for the old top(stock top)
> That picture with the "shank" sticking out is as far in as they will go...unless it requires some force?


Well you know what they say about hitting it with a bigger hammer....


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well you know what they say about hitting it with a bigger hammer....


The thought crossed my mind







seriously though...it is that close to fitting!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Please send an email to [email protected]
> Our support team: http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/about/contact/


Looks like I'm going to need to contact you guys as well. Mine came with a few broken pieces.


----------



## shremi

Can anyone recomend me a nice fan for the 180mm rad ????

All i see is the silverstone and the phobya


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Thats a 280mm and no.


Bummer. My search for an ITX case that will fit a UT60 280mm radiator continues.


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Can anyone recomend me a nice fan for the 180mm rad ????
> All i see is the silverstone and the phobya


I would go for Silverstone Air Penetrator AP181, really descent fan








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Bummer. My search for an ITX case that will fit a UT60 280mm radiator continues.


I don't think You'll find one







Prodigy is the best option for water cooling ITX case. After some modyfications 280 will fit on the top.


----------



## Iceco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> How did you install the fan controller in the bottom like that? Did you flip around the front panel ?


Yes, i saw how some did it on this forum and it was easier than i thought. Just take a drillbit smaller than the size of the rivet and slowly push the drill in. The rivet will pop out. There are 10 rivets, but because the rivets i had were not flat, i haven't replaced the rivets on the side (4). Otherwise the doorpanels didn't fit flush anymore.

After that just flip the frontpanel around, and use a rivet nut plier and 3mm rivets and you're done


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> The thought crossed my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously though...it is that close to fitting!


Why not cut the screws down to a respectable size? No force = no hammers = no destruction


----------



## audioholic

Its not the length...on that screw you see the silver piece...its just to wide to fit into the pump..like just...


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Its not the length...on that screw you see the silver piece...its just to wide to fit into the pump..like just...










: Time to visit the hardware store!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2IA4pPc1JE

EDIT: I just got my slim DVD burner yesterday--slot loading. A bay adapter wont work since there is technically no bay on the front of my case--just the slot lot area! I will use 3M tape to get it started to hold it in place and I may perhaps have an acrylic bay adapter fabricated to work for my needs!
Slot lot? I meant slot load haha!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceco*
> 
> Yes, i saw how some did it on this forum and it was easier than i thought. Just take a drillbit smaller than the size of the rivet and slowly push the drill in. The rivet will pop out. There are 10 rivets, but because the rivets i had were not flat, i haven't replaced the rivets on the side (4). Otherwise the doorpanels didn't fit flush anymore.
> After that just flip the frontpanel around, and use a rivet nut plier and 3mm rivets and you're done


That's a genius idea for people who need an optical drive and a 240mm rad up top


----------



## audioholic

Hey guys need a suggestion for thickness and what type of 240mm up top for a push pull config. I am cooling a 670FTW and a 2500k. Just dont want to have the block(XSPC) from the video card have interference with anything.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Hey guys need a suggestion for thickness and what type of 240mm up top for a push pull config. I am cooling a 670FTW and a 2500k. Just dont want to have the block(XSPC) from the video card have interference with anything.


Just run the radiator offset away from the GPU and you won't have a problem.

Now get an Alphacool 86mm monsta


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Hey guys need a suggestion for thickness and what type of 240mm up top for a push pull config. I am cooling a 670FTW and a 2500k. Just dont want to have the block(XSPC) from the video card have interference with anything.


That's exactly what I'll be water cooling









or it's the plan anyways. lol

I finally got my prodigy rig up and running.


----------



## jinzane

wow, very nice builds. Good job to all.


nothing new, still the same. planning to get a new video card.


----------



## welshmouse

Before I go spending another few hundred dollars switching to a bigger case, does anyone care to weigh in?

I'm thinking I may just about be able to fit my water stuff in if i'm creative but it will be tight...
So i already have an rs240 which will go at the top. I'm thinking that I could put an ax120 at the back if I externally mount the fan. I would need to have the outlets eith on the bottom or the right (i think right would be easier)
Is there a chance this might fit? ..

And would 3x120mm rads cool a CPU and 2 GPUs well enough? I am pretty sure they would, but just need to make sure it wont be worse than the current air setup...


----------



## Zboy

did anyone ever add something to the feet to make them more stable, without losing the look?

on a side note, i just installed my 3570k in the mobo...i was so confused when i opened up the socket. i thought i might've got all bent pins or something, cause it looks nothing like my phenom II socket. also cried a little bit while securing the cpu latch. the scraping sound did not sound good...


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> did anyone ever add something to the feet to make them more stable, without losing the look?
> on a side note, i just installed my 3570k in the mobo...i was so confused when i opened up the socket. i thought i might've got all bent pins or something, cause it looks nothing like my phenom II socket. also cried a little bit while securing the cpu latch. the scraping sound did not sound good...


I think nobody did or tried that yet. If you are watching my build, that was on the plan. I've been brainstorming since the start of the build on what is the most possible way to support it without loosing its being a "prodigy" case. I got few ideas already. Once I get there, I'll do all the work to justify it. Stay tuned on my log for that.

EDIT: Updates on my log soon!


----------



## euf0ria

One idea how to make the feets more stable, and i know this is a wild idea and something only a few could accomplish with access to heavy machinery and solid materials.

What about making a 3D scan on the original plastic foot and make a aluminium version?
Or maybe its possible to make it in sheet metal with the right tools?

The person who starts making this custom part for the right price will sure get an order by me=)

Take a look at this video to se the possibilities with modern CNCmachinery: CNC-machinery


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> For the watercoolers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you using to control the Fans on the rads ?????


Anyone ?


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> Before I go spending another few hundred dollars switching to a bigger case, does anyone care to weigh in?
> I'm thinking I may just about be able to fit my water stuff in if i'm creative but it will be tight...
> So i already have an rs240 which will go at the top. I'm thinking that I could put an ax120 at the back if I externally mount the fan. I would need to have the outlets eith on the bottom or the right (i think right would be easier)
> Is there a chance this might fit? ..
> And would 3x120mm rads cool a CPU and 2 GPUs well enough? I am pretty sure they would, but just need to make sure it wont be worse than the current air setup...


Potentially something along these lines could work. This is a pretty thin rad by the look of it 

I'll be going for a 240 rad in the front, and a 120 up top, however these will be 45mm thick (XSPC AX series) which can perform up there with some a of the 60mm rads


----------



## G18 x UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Anyone ?


I use the Koolance TMS-205


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> did anyone ever add something to the feet to make them more stable, without losing the look?


Do you think on something like that ?


It was my first try on a sketch, might give it to a mate with a lasercutter.

Mine´s lookin like that at the moment, Tryin to get Ideas how to do the loop.

The 8800gt is just a mock up.


----------



## ReaperXGr

@ saxovtsmike

What radiator is that on top?
Is there clearance from the vga if you add the fans?


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperXGr*
> 
> @ saxovtsmike
> What radiator is that on top?
> Is there clearance from the vga if you add the fans?


IT´s a Magicool 240, with Fans ontop of it. Clearance to the Gpu allready Su**s, as the connection threads of my 580 interfere allready with the radiator, so I´ve to use the to ports on the sidepanel side and use 90° connectors








I see that the Pic is an older one, at the moment the Radiator is moved backwards "one" hole so that the Front 140 slim rad fits into the Original mounting spots and the Aquaero5 should have enough space to be used in the Original spot.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

+ Rep for the explanation about flipping the front panel around even though was not an original idea. Nice job...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinzane*
> 
> wow, very nice builds. Good job to all.
> 
> nothing new, still the same. planning to get a new video card.


that is one completely modded prodigy lol


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> Before I go spending another few hundred dollars switching to a bigger case, does anyone care to weigh in?
> I'm thinking I may just about be able to fit my water stuff in if i'm creative but it will be tight...
> So i already have an rs240 which will go at the top. I'm thinking that I could put an ax120 at the back if I externally mount the fan. I would need to have the outlets eith on the bottom or the right (i think right would be easier)
> Is there a chance this might fit? ..
> And would 3x120mm rads cool a CPU and 2 GPUs well enough? I am pretty sure they would, but just need to make sure it wont be worse than the current air setup...


I don't think that a good idea, fluid in this loop will be really hot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Anyone ?


In my CM Dominator and Dominator 2 i use Zalman ZM-MFC1 PLUS, in Prodigy I'm planing to make 5,25 panel by myself for all stuff I need there, ofc with 2 or 3 channel controller


----------



## nihlius

....this site is well known in making people spend money and being _extremely_ persuasive.....but I thought I could resist.....

A Fire Red Prodigy is on its' way, and I got a Z77 mITX ASRock board in today. Ditching the Phantom 410 on a friend. I tell ya, if OCN was a presidential candidate, we;d win. xD


----------



## saxovtsmike

I´m using a Aquaero5 to control the fanspeed of the 2 internal Radiators, external Mora2 (4x180mm Silverstones) and pwm Laing.
Picflood


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Rear view, left and right of the Psu there will be holes for Quickcouplers (VL3N) to keep my Mora working at home


Pwm Laing in its new home, some of the mobotray is missing


Gpu Side, Ductaped hose goes out to the vl3n coupler, all the rest seems to be clear


Coming from the vl3n quickcoupler up to the CPU waterblock (hopefully in a nice bend







) from the waterblock the fluid flows to the gpu near radiator entrance. As I´m using tygon leftovers, I had to cheat a bit from the rad to the res



Plenty of space for the Aquaero because of the offest of one mounting hole for the top rad



Next Step will be making custom 24/8 pin for my AX750


----------



## motokill36

Looking Good


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nihlius*
> 
> ....this site is well known in making people spend money and being _extremely_ persuasive.....but I thought I could resist.....
> A Fire Red Prodigy is on its' way, and I got a Z77 mITX ASRock board in today. Ditching the Phantom 410 on a friend. I tell ya, if OCN was a presidential candidate, we;d win. xD


SonofJor-El waves his hand in Jedi fashion....









You want to buy that great guy SonofJor-El an Asus P8Z77 I Deluxe motherboard....


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> I don't think that a good idea, fluid in this loop will be really hot.


People nowadays seem to go way overboard on rad space.

Its been generally accepted for a while now that 120mm rad space per block is enough for almost any situation. Current cpus and gpus are also much less power hungry than a few generations ago, so I dont see heat being an issue in this setup. the only problem I forsee is fitting it in.


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> did anyone ever add something to the feet to make them more stable, without losing the look?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think on something like that ?
> 
> 
> It was my first try on a sketch, might give it to a mate with a lasercutter.
> 
> Mine´s lookin like that at the moment, Tryin to get Ideas how to do the loop.
> 
> The 8800gt is just a mock up.
Click to expand...

it's pretty straightforward if you're just gonna remove the handles altogether - but i want to keep them


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> it's pretty straightforward if you're just gonna remove the handles altogether - but i want to keep them


Its actually really simple to make them into cast resin pieces. The molds can be made from making your own silicone rubber kits. Then once the mold is made, the resin can be cast! Once dried they feel and act like ABS plastic. They can be cast in ANY color from opaque and transparent. Hmmm... Not a bad idea now









EDIT: Doing some thought making (who knew I was capable!), They can not only be cast in a variety of colors, but can be cast heavier or lighter depending on your demands. I thought you may want to check it out HERE as I have some ideas now to start casting my own. If you want me to do it for you I can as I have done this before but casting Lego Star Wars helmets


----------



## Dmz96

Anyone want to recommend a closed water cooling loop they use? I would do a custom, but that stuff is $$$$

I'm debating the H50 or H70 back mounted or the H100i top mounted. I want to try and obstruct as much view as possible, as I have a window on the side opposite the GPU and would like to see inside. I also want to try and avoid having anything poking out the top too. Won't be using an Optical Disk Drive or the upper HDD bay, so there's a lot of room, I may even ditch the lower HDD and stick my two drives somewhere else. What do you guys think?


----------



## audioholic

For just a CPU loop? Custom could be almost the same as the CCL!
DDC pump-35
Raystorm-50
Radiator-40
Reservoir-30
and then fittings of your choice
and if you wanted to be cheap you could go to a big box hardware store and get tubing...
I have the h100, and the h80, and custom loop and love the custom loop..then you can route the tubing to how you want


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> For just a CPU loop? Custom could be almost the same as the CCL!
> DDC pump-35
> Raystorm-50
> Radiator-40
> Reservoir-30
> and then fittings of your choice
> and if you wanted to be cheap you could go to a big box hardware store and get tubing...
> I have the h100, and the h80, and custom loop and love the custom loop..then you can route the tubing to how you want


best way to go!


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> it's pretty straightforward if you're just gonna remove the handles altogether - but i want to keep them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its actually really simple to make them into cast resin pieces. The molds can be made from making your own silicone rubber kits. Then once the mold is made, the resin can be cast! Once dried they feel and act like ABS plastic. They can be cast in ANY color from opaque and transparent. Hmmm... Not a bad idea now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Doing some thought making (who knew I was capable!), They can not only be cast in a variety of colors, but can be cast heavier or lighter depending on your demands. I thought you may want to check it out HERE as I have some ideas now to start casting my own. If you want me to do it for you I can as I have done this before but casting Lego Star Wars helmets
Click to expand...

before you go through all that trouble, where exactly does the stability issue come from? the quality of the material? the form of the legs itself? the way it connects to the metal?


----------



## audioholic

Unless you are cooling GPU but even then thats not much extra cash.


----------



## euf0ria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> before you go through all that trouble, where exactly does the stability issue come from? the quality of the material? the form of the legs itself? the way it connects to the metal?


The issue is the material used in the original feets (and handles). It is no problem for users with standard components since these builds will weight "x"-kilos wich the feets are designed for. But when you add watercooling radiator, water, blocks, custom parts etc. the extra kilos make the whole case wobble from lightest touch of it.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> The issue is the material used in the original feets (and handles). It is no problem for users with standard components since these builds will weight "x"-kilos wich the feets are designed for. But when you add watercooling radiator, water, blocks, custom parts etc. the extra kilos make the whole case wobble from lightest touch of it.


Traditional feet would also mean the case doesn't slide across the desk when trying to plug something into USB =)


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> For just a CPU loop? Custom could be almost the same as the CCL!
> DDC pump-35
> Raystorm-50
> Radiator-40
> Reservoir-30
> and then fittings of your choice
> and if you wanted to be cheap you could go to a big box hardware store and get tubing...
> I have the h100, and the h80, and custom loop and love the custom loop..then you can route the tubing to how you want


Yeah it's just the cpu, and I'd like to not spend more than $150 on it. I'll look into it more, as it looks like it should cost too much more (hopefully!)
Any recommended sites to buy from?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Yeah it's just the cpu, and I'd like to not spend more than $150 on it. I'll look into it more, as it looks like it should cost too much more (hopefully!)
> Any recommended sites to buy from?


FrozenCPU.com and performance-pcs.com are 2 good sites to order from








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> before you go through all that trouble, where exactly does the stability issue come from? the quality of the material? the form of the legs itself? the way it connects to the metal?


As euf0ria stated, the weight comes from adding the extra components such as a water cooling system. The mold is made from a silicone rubber that flexes so once you created the cast resin, its hardens like a ABS plastic, then you can easily remove it from the mold once cured. The form of the legs takes on the exact same shape, simply because this is a mold you are making! Now mind you, you can customize the mold before creating the cast resin to take the shape you want. When you mold the piece, you will also want to mold how it attaches to the frame. Usually these kinds of molds are 2 pieces of the silicone rubber so you can cast exactly what you need! The quality itself is superb as it hardens, it becomes real stable. There are other compounds you can add to the cast resin to give it a heavier feel, which in turn can also make it even more durable. Computers will simply just sit there for the most part, but if you take it out to LAN parties and such, you will want to take care not to slam it down like any other PC as plastic does tend to break if no care is taken









I hope this helps in any way!
EDIT: before the resin is cast into your mold, you can add pieces of rubber so as it wont slide across the desk


----------



## Mudz

My Share:


----------



## WALSRU

Wait a minute, why use a low profile cooler in a case with enough room for a D14?

I still love your cables though









P.S. Welcome to OCN, if you get a chance fill out your rig in the rigbuilder


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudz*
> 
> My Share:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good and welcome!


----------



## ivoryg37

I just got my case in and I have a question. I'm currently using an h100i in my case and my plan was to have the top for intake. The rear and front for exhaust or would it be better to intake from the top and front then use the rear as a dedicated exhaust? I'm trying to keep my GPU cool as well.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I just got my case in and I have a question. I'm currently using an h100i in my case and my plan was to have the top for intake. The rear and front for exhaust or would it be better to intake from the top and front then use the rear as a dedicated exhaust? I'm trying to keep my GPU cool as well.


The gpu should pull air from the vented side panel, so keeping it cool with your fan scheme would be irrelevant (unless you are modding the panels)

Personally, I would have everything to intake except the rear fan...that way you maintain a positive pressure case environment (makes for much less dust)


----------



## PureSolidness

Full component list video posted. Build vids coming soon












Full buildlog: http://www.overclock.net/t/1327917/build-log-project-purewhite-bitfenix-prodigy-by-youtuber-full-vids-on-all-parts/0_50

Next unboxing (up in a few days):


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureSolidness*
> 
> Decided to make a full build log on my progress, here [Project PureWhite]:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1327917/build-log-project-purewhite-bitfenix-prodigy-by-youtuber-full-vids-on-all-parts/0_50
> 
> Videos of unboxings/overviews/reviews will be posted in that thread of all the parts I use, but heres just a small batch of DSLR shots of some of my parts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus P8H77-i
> 
> 
> Corsair Vengeance Cerulean Blue 8GB RAM
> 
> Asus Lamborghini Mouse
> 
> 
> BitFenix Alchemy sleeved cables:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureSolidness*
> 
> A proud new owner of a Prodigy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New white-theme HTPC/budget gaming build started (will also be used when my main rig is busy encoding *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Specs:
> Case - BitFenix Prodigy white
> Mobo -Asus P8H77-i
> CPU - Undecided, maybe Sandy-B celeron G530 or i3-2120
> GPU - My old 5770 when gaming, integrated if I make it HTPC only
> Ram - Corsair Vengeance 8gb blue
> SSD - Probably intel 330 120gb or samsung 830 128gb
> HD - None - will be networked
> PSU - Either PC Power Silencer MkIII 400w (cause its white) or Corsair HX650 (cause its really short)
> Mouse - Asus Lambo white
> K/B - looking for a nice white one
> Speakers - If I can find decent white ones Ill get them, if not probably just old ones lying around


----------



## longroadtrip

If you are going to quote yourself, especially with a wall of pics, at least have the courtesy to use spoiler tags...


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I just got my case in and I have a question. I'm currently using an h100i in my case and my plan was to have the top for intake. The rear and front for exhaust or would it be better to intake from the top and front then use the rear as a dedicated exhaust? I'm trying to keep my GPU cool as well.


I think that orientation makes sense. If the case is extremely positive pressure the GPU vent will become exhaust even with the gpu fans working. With the front panel as exhaust you'll have either some negative pressure or relatively even so that the gpu panel does function as intake. I think that will give you the best temps but you'll want to dust out your card from time to time.


----------



## davwman

So much work left to do:banghead:


----------



## davwman

An east coast good night pic


----------



## SimpleTech

Meh, here is mine. I know the cable management isn't that great but it's temporary. I'll be replacing most of the parts in a month or so with something better.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

heres my progress! Almost done!!! Gonna finish it tomorrow I baught a 3570k.


----------



## HuwSharpe

This would look nice in a white, windowed Prodigy:

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-040-KF
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-040-KF


----------



## welshmouse

wow, that is a nice looking card...


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Still waiting on that PSU extender.


Is this ever coming?

You can't build a high-end or enthusiast system w/ the Prodigy if you can't fit a high-end PSU in it.


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Is this ever coming?
> 
> You can't build a high-end or enthusiast system w/ the Prodigy if you can't fit a high-end PSU in it.


Given that the prodigy only supports a single GPU, I don't really see the issue.

I have a GTX 690 powered buy an ax750. fits snug without any kind of extension. what more could you need?

Granted, the option would be nice for the option of fitting longer PSUs, but you make it sound like its lacking in some way. It fits full sized ATX modular PSUs, so 99 percent of people don't need to worry.


----------



## Synomenon

I tried a 140mm SilverStone ST65F-G in the Prodigy and even that was difficult to push in all the way. I have a SeaSonic SS-660XP on the way and hope I won't have to jam it in just for it to fit.


----------



## Iceco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> I tried a 140mm SilverStone ST65F-G in the Prodigy and even that was difficult to push in all the way. I have a SeaSonic SS-660XP on the way and hope I won't have to jam it in just for it to fit.


I really can't imagine what the problem is, i fitted the Corsair AX750 (160mm, full modular) with relative ease.

1. take off front panel (don't wanna scratch it







)
2. turn the case on it's face
3. connect the cables you are going to need to the PSU (think about this, it's gonna save you a headache)
4. put the cables through the PSU hole first and pull them sideways out of the case again
5. Slowly push in the PSU till you can fit the thumbscrews
6. When the PSU sits snug, change the thumbscrews for the intended screws.

Done.


----------



## Iceco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> I tried a 140mm SilverStone ST65F-G in the Prodigy and even that was difficult to push in all the way. I have a SeaSonic SS-660XP on the way and hope I won't have to jam it in just for it to fit.


I really can't imagine what the problem is, i fitted the AX750 (160mm) with relative ease.

1. take off front panel (don't wanna scratch it







)
2. turn the case on it's face
3. connect the cables you are going to need to the PSU (think about this, it's gonna save you a headache)
4. put the cables through the PSU hole first and pull them sideways out of the case again (in my case 2 cables on 1 side, 3 on the other)
5. Slowly push in the PSU till you can fit the thumbscrews
6. When the PSU sits snug, change the thumbscrews for the intended screws.

Done.


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Is this ever coming?
> 
> You can't build a high-end or enthusiast system w/ the Prodigy if you can't fit a high-end PSU in it.


I know that there's a group of people out there who have used the silverstone psu extender bracket. Its use would necessitate some new holes; but if you just 'have' to cram a 1500w psu in there it would help.


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Is this ever coming?
> 
> You can't build a high-end or enthusiast system w/ the Prodigy if you can't fit a high-end PSU in it.


What the hell are you putting in the one pci slot that requires more than 850W?
Plenty of people here (myself to soon be included) comfortably powering a GTX 690, high end CPU - all water cooled.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> What the hell are you putting in the one pci slot that requires more than 850W?
> Plenty of people here (myself to soon be included) comfortably powering a GTX 690, high end CPU - all water cooled.


My rig, including a 690, is running off of a 550w PSU. It pulls around 460w from the wall at full load. Some people still think they need 1kw to run any sort of decent system though.


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> What the hell are you putting in the one pci slot that requires more than 850W?
> Plenty of people here (myself to soon be included) comfortably powering a GTX 690, high end CPU - all water cooled.
> 
> 
> 
> My rig, including a 690, is running off of a 550w PSU. It pulls around 460w from the wall at full load. Some people still think they need 1kw to run any sort of decent system though.
Click to expand...

I was thinking more like a nuclear reactor. I went overboard with my corsair gold 750w and am regretting it because its causing problems with my prodigy. It was fine until I sleeved the cables. I might remove the heatshrink on the PSU side to allow more flex in the individual wires at the connectors. By the way I'm running a 3570k, in an asrock z77, a 660ti, ssd, 6 fans with a draw of no more than 1.5 amps, and a DDC 350 pump. I should need no more than 600watts at full load even with the 3570k clocked high.


----------



## handmadeandroid

Cooler Master silent pro power supplies fit perfectly


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> What the hell are you putting in the one pci slot that requires more than 850W?
> Plenty of people here (myself to soon be included) comfortably powering a GTX 690, high end CPU - all water cooled.
> 
> 
> 
> My rig, including a 690, is running off of a 550w PSU. It pulls around 460w from the wall at full load. Some people still think they need 1kw to run any sort of decent system though.
Click to expand...

I knew my 750w PSU would be total overkill in my prodigy, but nothing wrong with the Overkill treatment right? lol


----------



## Buzzin92

Well, it seems as though you have to *add me* to the list of owners!











Coder will especially be pleased by this, I imagine









Also, got it quite a bit cheaper than retail, as it's B-Grade (Which means it's either been returned by someone who doesn't like it, or it's been refurbished. which really doesn't matter as I will be modding/painting this)

Code:



Code:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/u/156583/buzzin92]Buzzin92[/URL]


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> Well, it seems as though you have to *add me* to the list of owners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coder will especially be pleased by this, I imagine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, got it quite a bit cheaper than retail, as it's B-Grade (Which means it's either been returned by someone who doesn't like it, or it's been refurbished. which really doesn't matter as I will be modding/painting this)


Why would you complicate your life so much? Just screenshot it with a notepad open ...


----------



## Buzzin92

It really wasn't an inconvenience lol, I'm a photographer, I always have my tools at the ready.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I knew my 750w PSU would be total overkill in my prodigy, but nothing wrong with the Overkill treatment right? lol


Nothing at all. PSU is one thing where I usually buy the biggest and highest quality that will fit in my machine, saves trouble down the road. For my Prodigy however, neither of the nice PSU's I had in the house (NZXT Hale90 850W and Antec 1200) would fit in the case so I had to use my "backup" Enermax NAXN 550W. I'm going to be replacing it with an AX760 I believe, but I still haven't fully decided. Not really a rush, its just ugly because to run my 690 I have to use the PSU 8-pin and the adapter from the card that is 2x 6-pin to 8-pin with the remaining 6-pin from the PSU and a molex to 6-pin adapter. Lots of adapters haha


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> It really wasn't an inconvenience lol, I'm a photographer, I always have my tools at the ready.


I can have the link to an uploaded screenshot ready in 6 actions ...

You had to take out a camera, sticka piece of paper to your screen, take a picture, transfer the picture, and upload it. So many useless steps


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I can have the link to an uploaded screenshot ready in 6 actions ...
> 
> You had to take out a camera, sticka piece of paper to your screen, take a picture, transfer the picture, and upload it. So many useless steps


And it bothers you, why?

Oh also, you listed only 5 actions for me, so that's actually _less_ than what you say you do


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> And it bothers you, why?
> 
> Oh also, you listed only 5 actions for me, so that's actually _less_ than what you say you do


My actions are a click or a keyboard press


----------



## Buzzin92

I'm still curious as to why it bothers you this much.


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> I'm still curious as to why it bothers you this much.


http://xkcd.com/386/


----------



## Mudz

my prodigy...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudz*
> 
> my prodigy...


WHAT IS THIS


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudz*
> 
> my prodigy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great man! How's Philippines?







I see that you're one of the CEBU modders. If you know Rignoobies, I know some of them personally. I love green, btw!







Welcome to OCN as well. You might want to check this club, Pinoy OverClockers Club


----------



## HuwSharpe

Just saw this, thought i'd share.

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FS-333-OE


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Nothing at all. PSU is one thing where I usually buy the biggest and highest quality that will fit in my machine, saves trouble down the road. For my Prodigy however, neither of the nice PSU's I had in the house (NZXT Hale90 850W and Antec 1200) would fit in the case so I had to use my "backup" Enermax NAXN 550W. I'm going to be replacing it with an AX760 I believe, but I still haven't fully decided. Not really a rush, its just ugly because to run my 690 I have to use the PSU 8-pin and the adapter from the card that is 2x 6-pin to 8-pin with the remaining 6-pin from the PSU and a molex to 6-pin adapter. Lots of adapters haha


I'm the same way. I usually buy the highest wattage, highest quality PSU that will fit in my case. In the Prodigy, none of them would fit so I went with the relatively tiny SilverStone ST65F-G and still had a hard time cramming it in after bending all of the cables out both sides of the PSU "chamber".

Price doesn't really factor in and I just ignore the people that keep telling me I don't need that much power... I know I don't need it, but I like to have it.


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudz*
> 
> my prodigy...


Damn it BitFenix! Release the white mesh front already in the US!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Damn it BitFenix! Release the white mesh front already in the US!


Front panel costs $30. Get a $4 spray can and paint it your self. They're actually available already in NA, Here.


----------



## Synomenon

I'd rather have an official one from BitFenix.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

After 2 months i'm finally finished with my LAN/HTPC Rig!! What do you guys think?










This wouldn't of happened without you guys! This thread kind of inspired me








Thanks for the great ideas!


----------



## Mudz

thanks for the like guys... i just painted it mainly because i want to be unique... hehehe!


----------



## Iceco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudz*
> 
> my prodigy...


Very...different









Don't like the color, but like the job


----------



## Iceco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> After 2 months i'm finally finished with my LAN/HTPC Rig!! What do you guys think?
> 
> This wouldn't of happened without you guys! This thread kind of inspired me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great ideas!


Nice clean job









Only thing i find a bit weird is the cable coming down from the top in the middle. I would try to reroute them to either side and hide them in the corner (maybe use an extension from Bitfenix Alchemy series)
What would even make it cleaner is removing the ssd casing on the sidepanel


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudz*
> 
> my prodigy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WOW looks great









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> After 2 months i'm finally finished with my LAN/HTPC Rig!! What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wouldn't of happened without you guys! This thread kind of inspired me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great ideas!


Very nicely done. I have to agree with Iceco. That wire is bugging me







Get some extenders and run it off to the side







Otherwise it looks great









EDIT: I will be molding new legs for the Bitfenix Prodigy in the next couple of weeks. They will look the same, however, they will be very sturdy and more stable with the ability to handle the added weight of watercooling components. I will be able to mold these in different colors from Opaque to transparent and even metallic! More details coming soon!


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> After 2 months i'm finally finished with my LAN/HTPC Rig!! What do you guys think?


Great job! Can you give me a breakdown of your load temps with just the 240 rad? I'm thinking about running everything on a 240 once I finish my custom case.


----------



## euf0ria

Soon these two will be a matching couple=)



My Prodigy with a Alphacool XT45 280mm radiator. To make it right i will design a custom bracket and mount the rad flush to the chassis top inside and a pair of Thermalright YT-140 (or 150) will be mounted on the chassis top outside.


----------



## Teh Rav3n

@ Audioholic: A few pages back you were asking about the screws for the XSPC res top, and what appears to be an Alphacool or BMaverick DDC-1T? The DDC-1T's holes need to be enlarged ever so slightly to fit the un-threaded upper part of the screw shank. This can be done with a hand held drill and a drill bit that is just slightly larger than the screw's shank. Just run the drill bit through each of the 4 holes a time or two *without the res in place*, and it'll fit perfectly. I would imagine that there are other DDC models that need the same, but I know for a fact the 1T's do.









Below is a DDC-1T with an XSPC res top & Koolance pump housing.



@ WizardSleeves: Looking good! Nicely done


----------



## audioholic

I just used a round file and did it that way







It only took a couple seconds on each hole and the shoulders from the screw fit right in.


----------



## Zboy

i'm gonna try and help direct airflow a bit by blocking off the 2nd fan port on the top of the case. thinking about cutting a thin 120 mm x 120 mm square of plexiglass and mounting it like a fan. i don't actually have the case yet so i can't look at it myself...is there any other way i may want to consider blocking off that 2nd fan slot?

also since i'll only be having 2 case fans i feel like putting in a fan controller would be excessive. my mobo only has 1 more fan header and it's a 4 pin, while my fans are both 3 pins. do 3 pin to 4 pin y splitters exist or would i have to use a 3 pin y splitter and an adapter? and is it even possible to keep a pwm fan locked at a low rpm?

oh yeah i have a 4 pin y splitter lying around - that won't work with my fans will it?


----------



## NeilN

Hopefully this is the right thread to post this question. If not, I apologize. Thinking of getting this setup:

Bitfenix Prodigy mITX MINI-ITX Tower Case
ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
Seasonic X-460FLII ATX 12V 24PIN 460W
Intel Core i5 3470 Quad Core Processor
Corsair Vengeance CML16GX3M2A1600C10 Low Profile 16GB
Sapphire Flex Radeon HD6450
Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD3 mSATA 256GB SATA III
Western Digital WD Caviar Green 3TB SATA3 x 2
LG CH12LS28 12X Blu-Ray Reader & Lightscribe DVD Writer

Used for development work and media streaming. Not a lot of gaming and no FPS games (mostly Civ and the new SimCity when it comes out). Has to drive 2 DVI monitors and run a couple virtual machines (thus the 16 GB of RAM). I like my PC's to be extremely quiet therefore I've chosen a fanless PSU and video card. Should I be looking at other replacements to make the rig quieter? My current PC had a Zalman CNPS9500-Cu-LED heatsink but I'm not sure something similar would fit in here. I'll be getting the retailer (NCIX) to build the system and they do install aftermarket heatsinks but nothing fancy.

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeilN*
> 
> Hopefully this is the right thread to post this question. If not, I apologize. Thinking of getting this setup:
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy mITX MINI-ITX Tower Case
> ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
> Seasonic X-460FLII ATX 12V 24PIN 460W
> Intel Core i5 3470 Quad Core Processor
> Corsair Vengeance CML16GX3M2A1600C10 Low Profile 16GB
> Sapphire Flex Radeon HD6450
> Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD3 mSATA 256GB SATA III
> Western Digital WD Caviar Green 3TB SATA3 x 2
> LG CH12LS28 12X Blu-Ray Reader & Lightscribe DVD Writer
> 
> Used for development work and media streaming. Not a lot of gaming and no FPS games (mostly Civ and the new SimCity when it comes out). Has to drive 2 DVI monitors and run a couple virtual machines (thus the 16 GB of RAM). I like my PC's to be extremely quiet therefore I've chosen a fanless PSU and video card. Should I be looking at other replacements to make the rig quieter? My current PC had a Zalman CNPS9500-Cu-LED heatsink but I'm not sure something similar would fit in here. I'll be getting the retailer (NCIX) to build the system and they do install aftermarket heatsinks but nothing fancy.


i got myself the phanteks ph-tc14pe - according to silentpcreview it's quieter than the noctua nhd14. the fact that it comes in different colors was also nice









people have already posted their builds with the same heatsink/mobo in a prodigy and it does fit without any problems


----------



## shremi

I am trying to decide on a GPU .... I am leaning towards a 690 but I think it can cause some clearance issues with a front 180mm rad can anyone confirm this ????


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeilN*
> 
> Hopefully this is the right thread to post this question. If not, I apologize. Thinking of getting this setup:
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy mITX MINI-ITX Tower Case
> ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
> Seasonic X-460FLII ATX 12V 24PIN 460W
> Intel Core i5 3470 Quad Core Processor
> Corsair Vengeance CML16GX3M2A1600C10 Low Profile 16GB
> Sapphire Flex Radeon HD6450
> Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD3 mSATA 256GB SATA III
> Western Digital WD Caviar Green 3TB SATA3 x 2
> LG CH12LS28 12X Blu-Ray Reader & Lightscribe DVD Writer
> 
> Used for development work and media streaming. Not a lot of gaming and no FPS games (mostly Civ and the new SimCity when it comes out). Has to drive 2 DVI monitors and run a couple virtual machines (thus the 16 GB of RAM). I like my PC's to be extremely quiet therefore I've chosen a fanless PSU and video card. Should I be looking at other replacements to make the rig quieter? My current PC had a Zalman CNPS9500-Cu-LED heatsink but I'm not sure something similar would fit in here. I'll be getting the retailer (NCIX) to build the system and they do install aftermarket heatsinks but nothing fancy.
> 
> Thanks for any tips.


You should go for the i5 3570k







The Crucial M4 is an excellent choice for an SSD as I own a 128gb version.Just be sure there is no mangled mess of the cables as you would want the extra cables tucked away. Heat is always a killer and with extra cable not organized properly, there will be insufficient airflow.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeilN*
> 
> Hopefully this is the right thread to post this question. If not, I apologize. Thinking of getting this setup:
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy mITX MINI-ITX Tower Case
> ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
> Seasonic X-460FLII ATX 12V 24PIN 460W
> Intel Core i5 3470 Quad Core Processor
> Corsair Vengeance CML16GX3M2A1600C10 Low Profile 16GB
> Sapphire Flex Radeon HD6450
> Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD3 mSATA 256GB SATA III
> Western Digital WD Caviar Green 3TB SATA3 x 2
> LG CH12LS28 12X Blu-Ray Reader & Lightscribe DVD Writer
> 
> Used for development work and media streaming. Not a lot of gaming and no FPS games (mostly Civ and the new SimCity when it comes out). Has to drive 2 DVI monitors and run a couple virtual machines (thus the 16 GB of RAM). I like my PC's to be extremely quiet therefore I've chosen a fanless PSU and video card. Should I be looking at other replacements to make the rig quieter? My current PC had a Zalman CNPS9500-Cu-LED heatsink but I'm not sure something similar would fit in here. I'll be getting the retailer (NCIX) to build the system and they do install aftermarket heatsinks but nothing fancy.
> 
> Thanks for any tips.


Couple of things..why go with Z77 if you aren't going with an unlocked processor? Either go with an unlocked CPU or move to H77 and save a few bucks...

If you stay with this mobo, where are you going to put the mSATA drive? The mSATA used for the WIFI doesn't have the room for that SSD...not to mention if I remember correctly, it is only SATA II like the ASRock one.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Couple of things..why go with Z77 if you aren't going with an unlocked processor? Either go with an unlocked CPU or move to H77 and save a few bucks...
> 
> If you stay with this mobo, where are you going to put the mSATA drive? The mSATA used for the WIFI doesn't have the room for that SSD...not to mention if I remember correctly, it is only SATA II like the ASRock one.


D'oh I didnt even see he chose the mSATA. I agree. It really isnt worth having. You would need a special adapter just to hold it and there is no where to secure it. Get a standard SSD SATA drive. There are 2 loctions it can be stored: It can either be stored on the control panel side of the case OR underneath the HDD cages. That area there will be your best bet







(under the cages)


----------



## NeilN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Couple of things..why go with Z77 if you aren't going with an unlocked processor? Either go with an unlocked CPU or move to H77 and save a few bucks...
> 
> If you stay with this mobo, where are you going to put the mSATA drive? The mSATA used for the WIFI doesn't have the room for that SSD...not to mention if I remember correctly, it is only SATA II like the ASRock one.


Good point. I chose the Z77 because if its Wifi capabilities. I have an arrangement with my neighbour that if my Internet service goes down, I can use his temporarily (and vice versa) or I can try to tether the PC to my phone. I need to decide if spending an extra hundred bucks is worth it.

Thanks for pointing out the SSD was mSATA. I'll switch to the Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD2CCA 2.5in 256GB SATA3 MLC.


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeilN*
> 
> Hopefully this is the right thread to post this question. If not, I apologize. Thinking of getting this setup:
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy mITX MINI-ITX Tower Case
> ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
> Seasonic X-460FLII ATX 12V 24PIN 460W
> Intel Core i5 3470 Quad Core Processor
> Corsair Vengeance CML16GX3M2A1600C10 Low Profile 16GB
> Sapphire Flex Radeon HD6450
> Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD3 mSATA 256GB SATA III
> Western Digital WD Caviar Green 3TB SATA3 x 2
> LG CH12LS28 12X Blu-Ray Reader & Lightscribe DVD Writer
> 
> Used for development work and media streaming. Not a lot of gaming and no FPS games (mostly Civ and the new SimCity when it comes out). Has to drive 2 DVI monitors and run a couple virtual machines (thus the 16 GB of RAM). I like my PC's to be extremely quiet therefore I've chosen a fanless PSU and video card. Should I be looking at other replacements to make the rig quieter? My current PC had a Zalman CNPS9500-Cu-LED heatsink but I'm not sure something similar would fit in here. I'll be getting the retailer (NCIX) to build the system and they do install aftermarket heatsinks but nothing fancy.
> 
> Thanks for any tips.
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of things..why go with Z77 if you aren't going with an unlocked processor? Either go with an unlocked CPU or move to H77 and save a few bucks...
> 
> If you stay with this mobo, where are you going to put the mSATA drive? The mSATA used for the WIFI doesn't have the room for that SSD...not to mention if I remember correctly, it is only SATA II like the ASRock one.
Click to expand...

unless he gets that or the stinger, his cooler options will be very limited and for the majority of coolers, the only mounting options will be less than optimal. and if he opts for a non z77 board, it's gonna be an even bigger gamble with less info available regarding compatibility


----------



## NeilN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeilN*
> 
> Good point. I chose the Z77 because if its Wifi capabilities. I have an arrangement with my neighbour that if my Internet service goes down, I can use his temporarily (and vice versa) or I can try to tether the PC to my phone. I need to decide if spending an extra hundred bucks is worth it.


Heck with it, H77 is a probably better fit. I can always get a Wireless USB adapter. The stock case fans are of good quality/quiet?


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeilN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Couple of things..why go with Z77 if you aren't going with an unlocked processor? Either go with an unlocked CPU or move to H77 and save a few bucks...
> 
> If you stay with this mobo, where are you going to put the mSATA drive? The mSATA used for the WIFI doesn't have the room for that SSD...not to mention if I remember correctly, it is only SATA II like the ASRock one.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. I chose the Z77 because if its Wifi capabilities. I have an arrangement with my neighbour that if my Internet service goes down, I can use his temporarily (and vice versa) or I can try to tether the PC to my phone. I need to decide if spending an extra hundred bucks is worth it.
> 
> Thanks for pointing out the SSD was mSATA. I'll switch to the Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD2CCA 2.5in 256GB SATA3 MLC.
Click to expand...

what do you think about aio water coolers? you could get a cheaper board such as http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128567, a single rad aio, and a couple of silent fans to replace the stock ones


----------



## WALSRU

Zboy you're coming at this too much from a gamer's perspective. He doesn't seem to have any interest in overclocking and giant heatsinks. However, he did mention CIV and SIMS which don't just run on integrated (or that 6450). I think you need to start from the 6670 (example card and work your way up if you can find it in the budget to get a 7750 (example card). I made sure to link fanless versions but as both are very low consumption even the regular version is very quiet.


----------



## NeilN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Zboy you're coming at this too much from a gamer's perspective. He doesn't seem to have any interest in overclocking and giant heatsinks. However, he did mention CIV and SIMS which don't just run on integrated (or that 6450). I think you need to start from the 6670 (example card and work your way up if you can find it in the budget to get a 7750 (example card). I made sure to link fanless versions but as both are very low consumption even the regular version is very quiet.


Budget is not really an issue (but I obviously don't want to overspend on things I won't use). Replacement heatsinks and fans are done to make the box quieter.


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Zboy you're coming at this too much from a gamer's perspective. He doesn't seem to have any interest in overclocking and giant heatsinks. However, he did mention CIV and SIMS which don't just run on integrated (or that 6450). I think you need to start from the 6670 (example card and work your way up if you can find it in the budget to get a 7750 (example card). I made sure to link fanless versions but as both are very low consumption even the regular version is very quiet.


the thing is even a 212 is restricted on the typical mitx board populated with a gpu. spitting hot air back inside of the case isn't ideal when you want a silent system. i actually have a 212 with a noctua nf f12 in my current computer with a b55 at stock speeds and i think it's too loud even at idle. its working harder than it should because of poor airflow


----------



## Qrchak

NeilN I don't know if You nead quite strong CPU like this, and very poor GPU. I would go with some AMD APU if I were You










Other thing is passive PSU, in this case it can be rather bad idea, this PSUs nead some airflow from the case.


----------



## NeilN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> NeilN I don't know if You nead quite strong CPU like this, and very poor GPU. I would go with some AMD APU if I were You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other thing is passive PSU, in this case it can be rather bad idea, this PSUs nead some airflow from the case.


I hit 100% CPU usage when I'm compiling stuff so... (this is on a Core 2 Duo 2.4GHz). I don't mind bumping up the GPU as long as it's quiet and not a power hog. Do you have a recommendation for a PSU? Or is my desire for a small case fundamentally at odds with a quiet PC design?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeilN*
> 
> I hit 100% CPU usage when I'm compiling stuff so... (this is on a Core 2 Duo 2.4GHz). I don't mind bumping up the GPU as long as it's quiet and not a power hog. Do you have a recommendation for a PSU? Or is my desire for a small case fundamentally at odds with a quiet PC design?


You can have a small case, but you have to understand, the smaller the case, the more the heat concerns are. Luckily, the Prodigy is pretty much a small mATX sized case. You could easily go with a 6750 GPU to meet your Civ and Sims needs (I am currently playing Civ V on an iGPU and it does fine)

Noiseblocker makes some really nice quiet fans that will more than meet your needs...spendy, but worth it for quiet.

As for a PSU, I prefer Silverstone's new PSUs...very quiet and all the power you will need. The ST55F-G is an excellent PSU.


----------



## NeilN

Thanks, replaced the PSU. It is my understanding that the latest Intel chipsets allow you to use both the iGPU and a dedicated video card at the same time. Do you know if this is correct? If so, I don't have to limit my options to only cards having two DVI outputs.


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> i'm gonna try and help direct airflow a bit by blocking off the 2nd fan port on the top of the case. thinking about cutting a thin 120 mm x 120 mm square of plexiglass and mounting it like a fan. i don't actually have the case yet so i can't look at it myself...is there any other way i may want to consider blocking off that 2nd fan slot?
> 
> also since i'll only be having 2 case fans i feel like putting in a fan controller would be excessive. my mobo only has 1 more fan header and it's a 4 pin, while my fans are both 3 pins. do 3 pin to 4 pin y splitters exist or would i have to use a 3 pin y splitter and an adapter? and is it even possible to keep a pwm fan locked at a low rpm?
> 
> oh yeah i have a 4 pin y splitter lying around - that won't work with my fans will it?


and another question regarding the case...do the hdd bays have holes for 6 screws per hdd or just 4?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeilN*
> 
> Thanks, replaced the PSU. It is my understanding that the latest Intel chipsets allow you to use both the iGPU and a dedicated video card at the same time. Do you know if this is correct? If so, I don't have to limit my options to only cards having two DVI outputs.


Yeah..you can do that..I'm not sure if all mobos support it though.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> and another question regarding the case...do the hdd bays have holes for 6 screws per hdd or just 4?


Only 4. I should state they are only brackets with the washers/pins in place. They can bend just enough to grab the hdd and they n turn slide into the cages. However, if one was so inclined, the can just slide a control panel in one of the slots. If I remember correctly, one of the members here turned the top cage to face the front and he did rest the control panel inside the cage without extra support


----------



## Dmz96

Continuing on with HDD installation....

I don't have my case yet, but let's say i was to take out both HDD cages and remove the mesh side panel SSD cage. Let's also say I needed to fit a WC reservoir in there. Can anyone with the case confirm there would be room for a SSD and a HDD to be mounted?


----------



## davwman

Almost done. UV light, window and slim Blu ray drive need to be installed


----------



## stl drifter

what type of paint did you use?


----------



## stl drifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudz*
> 
> my prodigy...


What type of paint did you use?


----------



## NeilN

Revised taking into account feedback (thanks guys!)

Bitfenix Prodigy mITX MINI-ITX Tower Case
ASUS P8H77-I mITX
Silverstone Strider Gold ST55F-G 550W
Intel Core i5 3470 Quad Core Processor
Corsair Vengeance CML16GX3M2A1600C10 Low Profile 16GB
Sapphire Radeon HD 7750 850MHZ 1GB 1.2GHZ GDDR5
Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD2CCA 2.5in 256GB SATA3
Western Digital WD Caviar Green 3TB SATA3
Western Digital WD Caviar Green 3TB SATA3
LG CH12LS28 12X Blu-Ray Reader & Lightscribe DVD Writer
Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120MM, 140MM and 200MM Red case fans

I'm torn about the CPU cooler. I'm not overclocking so I don't need extra cooling but Intel's stock fans used to be lousy (not sure if that's changed in the last decade as I've always replaced them automatically). Was looking at a SilverStone NT07-1156 as that's what AnandTech used when reviewing the Prodigy.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeilN*
> 
> Revised taking into account feedback (thanks guys!)
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy mITX MINI-ITX Tower Case
> ASUS P8H77-I mITX
> Silverstone Strider Gold ST55F-G 550W
> Intel Core i5 3470 Quad Core Processor
> Corsair Vengeance CML16GX3M2A1600C10 Low Profile 16GB
> Sapphire Radeon HD 7750 850MHZ 1GB 1.2GHZ GDDR5
> Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD2CCA 2.5in 256GB SATA3
> Western Digital WD Caviar Green 3TB SATA3
> Western Digital WD Caviar Green 3TB SATA3
> LG CH12LS28 12X Blu-Ray Reader & Lightscribe DVD Writer
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120MM, 140MM and 200MM Red case fans
> 
> I'm torn about the CPU cooler. I'm not overclocking so I don't need extra cooling but Intel's stock fans used to be lousy (not sure if that's changed in the last decade as I've always replaced them automatically). Was looking at a SilverStone NT07-1156 as that's what AnandTech used when reviewing the Prodigy.


If you're not overclocking then that cooler will be fine.


----------



## audioholic

Finally got the purple glow I was looking for


----------



## adamski07

Guys please check my Prodigious on BitFenix's Facebook page. Don't forget to like and leave comments!








BitFenix Facebook


----------



## phillyd

I'm glad to see my club doing so well









Check out the facebook Prodigy Club


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I am trying to decide on a GPU .... I am leaning towards a 690 but I think it can cause some clearance issues with a front 180mm rad can anyone confirm this ????


Little bump anyone ????


----------



## nihlius

Add me to the club! Got mine on Friday and assembled my build with minimal problems. Obligatory pictures: Obliatory Photobucket Album

I dislike having the top handles on there, and thus removed them. I don't mind that the side panels look weird, I _really_disliked the top handles.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeilN*
> 
> Revised taking into account feedback (thanks guys!)
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy mITX MINI-ITX Tower Case
> ASUS P8H77-I mITX
> Silverstone Strider Gold ST55F-G 550W
> Intel Core i5 3470 Quad Core Processor
> Corsair Vengeance CML16GX3M2A1600C10 Low Profile 16GB
> Sapphire Radeon HD 7750 850MHZ 1GB 1.2GHZ GDDR5
> Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD2CCA 2.5in 256GB SATA3
> Western Digital WD Caviar Green 3TB SATA3
> Western Digital WD Caviar Green 3TB SATA3
> LG CH12LS28 12X Blu-Ray Reader & Lightscribe DVD Writer
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120MM, 140MM and 200MM Red case fans
> 
> I'm torn about the CPU cooler. I'm not overclocking so I don't need extra cooling but Intel's stock fans used to be lousy (not sure if that's changed in the last decade as I've always replaced them automatically). Was looking at a SilverStone NT07-1156 as that's what AnandTech used when reviewing the Prodigy.


Approved, that would be a nice little rig


----------



## longroadtrip

^^ I like!


----------



## audioholic

Ok guys before I bite the bullet I need some help here. I need some radiator decision making. I am cooling my 2500k and my 670 FTW.
Any rad suggestions that I should consider? I was thinking of going 240 and a 120 in the front....thoughts?
So loop would go res pump 120 cpu 240 gpu then back to the res








I am open to all suggestions


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Ok guys before I bite the bullet I need some help here. I need some radiator decision making. I am cooling my 2500k and my 670 FTW.
> Any rad suggestions that I should consider? I was thinking of going 240 and a 120 in the front....thoughts?
> So loop would go res pump 120 cpu 240 gpu then back to the res
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am open to all suggestions


Why only a 120 in the front?

you could fit a 240 up top, a 140 on the ear (outside) and a 140 up front. Probably even a 180 up front


----------



## longroadtrip

Definitely gonna need a 720...and if you are overclocking, add another 720...









Seriously, you'll be fine with a 240 and 120...I'm using the Alphacool NexXxos XT45 rads


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Ok guys before I bite the bullet I need some help here. I need some radiator decision making. I am cooling my 2500k and my 670 FTW.
> Any rad suggestions that I should consider? I was thinking of going 240 and a 120 in the front....thoughts?
> So loop would go res pump 120 cpu 240 gpu then back to the res
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am open to all suggestions


this is a question I'm going to ask as well. Since I'll be using the exact same CPU and GPU. lol

I was thinking of using a Single RX240 in Push/pull, I'm just not sure if that's good enough. And I can't just add another rad in the front because I want my hard drives still. lol


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> this is a question I'm going to ask as well. Since I'll be using the exact same CPU and GPU. lol
> 
> I was thinking of using a Single RX240 in Push/pull, I'm just not sure if that's good enough. And I can't just add another rad in the front because I want my hard drives still. lol


1- how many hard drives?

2- You can still add a 120 or 140 externally on the back


----------



## audioholic

I cant stand the look of external rads. Plus this will be a LAN rig and traveling a lot. So if everything is internal it will be that much safer from bumps and other shinanigans.

So Alphacool XT 45? Is there a chance I will have a issue with my GPU block with this rad/fan config? I dont want any interference issues


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> I cant stand the look of external rads. Plus this will be a LAN rig and traveling a lot. So if everything is internal it will be that much safer from bumps and other shinanigans.
> 
> So Alphacool XT 45? Is there a chance I will have a issue with my GPU block with this rad/fan config? I dont want any interference issues


if you orient the rad horizontally, there will be zero isues. You might even be able to install another 120mm fan up top

If you'd like to wait until tomorrow, I can test fit with my 7970 and XT45 and SP120


----------



## audioholic

Ill gladly wait! Thank you so much!


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceco*
> 
> Nice clean job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing i find a bit weird is the cable coming down from the top in the middle. I would try to reroute them to either side and hide them in the corner (maybe use an extension from Bitfenix Alchemy series)
> What would even make it cleaner is removing the ssd casing on the sidepanel


The wires are for my GT-AP13's. I couldn't really hide them so I sleeved them white hoping they could blend in with the panel.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> WOW looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nicely done. I have to agree with Iceco. That wire is bugging me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get some extenders and run it off to the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise it looks great


Thanks, ill see if I can think of something. Might just buy some extenders.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Great job! Can you give me a breakdown of your load temps with just the 240 rad? I'm thinking about running everything on a 240 once I finish my custom case.


Just finished my install tonight, going to install my programs & games tomorrow, i'll make sure to post back. I got a few people PM'ing with the same question.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> @ WizardSleeves: Looking good! Nicely done


thanks! I'm happy with the way everything turned out.


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeilN*
> 
> Revised taking into account feedback (thanks guys!)
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy mITX MINI-ITX Tower Case
> ASUS P8H77-I mITX
> Silverstone Strider Gold ST55F-G 550W
> Intel Core i5 3470 Quad Core Processor
> Corsair Vengeance CML16GX3M2A1600C10 Low Profile 16GB
> Sapphire Radeon HD 7750 850MHZ 1GB 1.2GHZ GDDR5
> Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD2CCA 2.5in 256GB SATA3
> Western Digital WD Caviar Green 3TB SATA3
> Western Digital WD Caviar Green 3TB SATA3
> LG CH12LS28 12X Blu-Ray Reader & Lightscribe DVD Writer
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120MM, 140MM and 200MM Red case fans
> 
> I'm torn about the CPU cooler. I'm not overclocking so I don't need extra cooling but Intel's stock fans used to be lousy (not sure if that's changed in the last decade as I've always replaced them automatically). Was looking at a SilverStone NT07-1156 as that's what AnandTech used when reviewing the Prodigy.


if you're going for a heatsink of this caliber i don't see any reason to use that over the stock one. the differences in noise/temps, if any, will be very minimal - and they certainly would not be worth $35+


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Ok guys before I bite the bullet I need some help here. I need some radiator decision making. I am cooling my 2500k and my 670 FTW.
> Any rad suggestions that I should consider? I was thinking of going 240 and a 120 in the front....thoughts?
> So loop would go res pump 120 cpu 240 gpu then back to the res
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am open to all suggestions


240 and 120 would be just right

i have 200mm up front and its massive overkill and space is tight
would use 60mm 120 if i did it again


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> would use 60mm 120 if i did it again


What's stopping you?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nihlius*
> 
> Add me to the club! Got mine on Friday and assembled my build with minimal problems. Obligatory pictures: Obliatory Photobucket Album
> 
> I dislike having the top handles on there, and thus removed them. I don't mind that the side panels look weird, I _really_disliked the top handles.


Talk to Adamski07. He may want the handles







The setup looks great. You need some wire management though to get better airflow through the system. And besides it looks alot nicer with the cable management


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> this is a question I'm going to ask as well. Since I'll be using the exact same CPU and GPU. lol
> 
> I was thinking of using a Single RX240 in Push/pull, I'm just not sure if that's good enough. And I can't just add another rad in the front because I want my hard drives still. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 1- how many hard drives?
> 
> 2- You can still add a 120 or 140 externally on the back
Click to expand...

1- I have 2 hard drives









2- I'd like to keep most everything internal, the only things I'll use externally are 2 fans in a push/pull config.

other than that thanks!


----------



## NeilN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> if you're going for a heatsink of this caliber i don't see any reason to use that over the stock one. the differences in noise/temps, if any, will be very minimal - and they certainly would not be worth $35+


So you're recommending the Phanteks ph-tc14pe for noise reduction?


----------



## WALSRU

Both the Phanteks PE and CS (link) have very quiet fans and work with the Asus Z77. They're absolutely enormous but work very very well (and look cool). It may be overkill but it's the good kind.


----------



## nihlius

Aye, cable management is on my list of things to do. I was more worried about getting everything to fit and making sure it doesn't get _too_ toasty in there under load.

I've been carrying it from the bottom the whole time, so I don't mind not having the top handles. As an aside, the handles were cutting into my dainty, thin hands when I tried to lift it using the top handles.

I also need to change the details of my sig rig.







That Phantom 410 now houses a friend's computer...(i3 2120 + 6970 O.O Some people....)


----------



## Mudz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stl drifter*
> 
> What type of paint did you use?


automotive paint...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Ill gladly wait! Thank you so much!


I still need to get my pump top and a few other miscellaneous things :/ It will be delayed until next Saturday unfortunately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> 1- I have 2 hard drives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2- I'd like to keep most everything internal, the only things I'll use externally are 2 fans in a push/pull config.
> 
> other than that thanks!


If you want I can test my GPU + CPU loop (7970 + 2600k) with the EX240 only ... which will also happen next Saturday


----------



## audioholic

Look forward to it







Next Monday is payday so that is perfect timing.
Im curious on 240 only as well.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> 1- I have 2 hard drives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2- I'd like to keep most everything internal, the only things I'll use externally are 2 fans in a push/pull config.
> 
> other than that thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want I can test my GPU + CPU loop (7970 + 2600k) with the EX240 only ... which will also happen next Saturday
Click to expand...

Sure! If it won't be too much trouble ofc


----------



## WizrdSleevz

For those who were asking, Here is a pic of my temps with only 1 240mm rad.



This is everthing running @ stock under full load for aprox. 10 minutes. (Prime & Fur)
Do you guys think I should delid & maybe overclock my proc?

Also the fans i'm running are, 2 GT-AP13's as intake rad fans, a AP181 180mm front intake case fan & a AP122 rear exhaust case fan. Both case fans are @ 5v's. Everything is whisper quiet


----------



## ReaperXGr

Hmm pretty average temps..

Try overclocking the cpu to 4,2-4,4 to see how the temps scale...

What's your ambient temperature by the way?


----------



## Phunky Phish

I need to get some pics I know, but here's my rig so far -
Asus P8Z77-I
I5 3570k
8GB Corsair Vengence 1600Mhz
Gigabyte wind force 7950 3GB
OCZ Agility 3 240GB SSD 6GB/s
WD 320GB Blue 2.5" 3GB/s
Artic 7 freezer pro v2 (temp to sort build)
120mm Sharkoon fan (rear exhaust)
Xigmatek XLF-2004 200mm fan (front intake)
Corsair HX650 psu
LG blu-ray/hd-DVD
Bitfenix Prodigy Black

Thinking about changing the front fan to a 180mm rad with 2 fans in push/pull as intake, and a 180mm fan as exhaust on rear to O/C the CPU only.
I need to keep the ODD for backing up my DVD/Blu-Ray collection.


----------



## Dmz96

Does anyone know if it is possible to install a fan controller in this with the drive bay removed? May be a dumb question, but I'm trying to think if I can fit one in or not...


----------



## Phunky Phish

Many people mounted them in the ODD space in front of a 240mm rad up top.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to install a fan controller in this with the drive bay removed? May be a dumb question, but I'm trying to think if I can fit one in or not...


You technically can if you use something to hold it in place; tape, zipties, etc...


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phunky Phish*
> 
> Many people mounted them in the ODD space in front of a 240mm rad up top.


I did see that in severalk builds, but I was thinking of mounting my Rad on the outside and have the two fans on this inside (mainly for looks, I was going to paint my rad orange to go with my scheme). Come to think of it, thought, I since I'm using the Corsair SP120's I could mount them on the outside and use the white ring, or paint the rings orange... Too. Many. Ideas.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> You technically can if you use something to hold it in place; tape, zipties, etc...


That's another option... I could always give it a sho, couldn't hurt, and if it doesn't work I could do what I said above.

Thanks for the ideas guys!


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeilN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> if you're going for a heatsink of this caliber i don't see any reason to use that over the stock one. the differences in noise/temps, if any, will be very minimal - and they certainly would not be worth $35+
> 
> 
> 
> So you're recommending the Phanteks ph-tc14pe for noise reduction?
Click to expand...

i was just saying what i got lol. for your needs you could definitely get a smaller cooler

if you intend to get an aftermarket cooler for silence you will want the conditions that it works in to be optimal, especially since you will be getting a passive gpu. with the typical mitx board that holds the gpu close to the cpu, i'm not sure if there's any tower cooler that will spit air out of the case. there may be other heatsinks that blow hot air up and out that will fit, but remember that even if a cooler fits properly with a gpu installed, the backplate might interfere with components on the mobo

i don't have any recommendations since there are so many options to explore, but i will say that the most _*convenient*_ option would be to get the z77 asus board and your favorite cooler that is silent out of the box. if you got another mobo with an aio cooler or a vertically oriented heatsink, you would've had to spend some time figuring out if it was compatible, and you would more than likely want to switch the fan(s) on it too.

oh you might find the site silentpcreview.com helpful. they don't have too many official reviews, but they provide a lot of useful information for the products they have reviewd, as well as mp3 recordings of the product's noise output at different settings


----------



## j3st3r

I picked one up the other day







Good stuff!


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to install a fan controller in this with the drive bay removed? May be a dumb question, but I'm trying to think if I can fit one in or not...


I am going to do some modding to the bay in order to fit a 240 rad up top and a bitfenix recon .... The only downside is that you need to place the fans on the outside of the case ....

Stay tuned


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to install a fan controller in this with the drive bay removed? May be a dumb question, but I'm trying to think if I can fit one in or not...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> You technically can if you use something to hold it in place; tape, zipties, etc...


I found mine is such a snug fit that it holds itself wedged in place, firm enough to be able to use the touch screen controls.


----------



## Iceco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to install a fan controller in this with the drive bay removed? May be a dumb question, but I'm trying to think if I can fit one in or not...


I put mine in with Superstrength Velcro tape. I just used the plastic part of it, because the fabric part made it too thick to fit. It actually works great because the velcro looks like mesh from the side, so you can't notice i used it


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> For those who were asking, Here is a pic of my temps with only 1 240mm rad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is everthing running @ stock under full load for aprox. 10 minutes. (Prime & Fur)
> Do you guys think I should delid & maybe overclock my proc?
> 
> Also the fans i'm running are, 2 GT-AP13's as intake rad fans, a AP181 180mm front intake case fan & a AP122 rear exhaust case fan. Both case fans are @ 5v's. Everything is whisper quiet


Thanks for posting this up. So you're running 1150rpms as intake. What's your 670 boosting at, have you raised voltage? I was thinking about running NB Multiframe 1800rpms on mine. My CPU is at 4.4ghz not much over 1.2v and my GPU is at 1.175v boosting at 1267mhz so that gives me hope maaaaybe I could keep everything in the 60-65C range on one copper 240?


----------



## audioholic

Yea I'm curious if a 120mm extra rad would make that much of a difference. Maybe the extra 120 will compensate a bit for overclocking? I'm curious to see more results. I suppose I could go with a 240 and test results and see if I need to add another rad. I'm thinking a 45mm should be plenty.


----------



## WALSRU

I'm hoping I can get another rad into my custom case hopefully a slim 120. I think it would make a big difference to have CPU>120>GPU>240 (res/pump aio) I worry that after 30+ minutes the single 240 will be heat soaked.


----------



## audioholic

Yea I'm thinking so too.
My planned loop is to go res pump 120mm rad CPU 240mm rad gpu back to res. that should be more than enough cooling. And with a 150mm res with "standby" fluid it should help once I get close to ambient.


----------



## Dmz96

Am I missing something or why not add a slim 240 on the top and another on the front if you need to overclock? You could even take off the solid front panel and stick the fans outside the case if you want a bit more room too. It makes the most sense to me but I don't have a case in my hands so I could be wrong.

EDIT: Wait I see what's wrong with this, the case would need some modifying perhaps, still possible, but more work is needed....


----------



## audioholic

Didn't miss anything, I just want to know for sure everything will fit when I go to build.


----------



## ChristianAB

Hey there!









I wanna build up an Prodigy as my first own build ever. It will be used for surfing, movies/music and "light gaming". No OC.

MOBO:ASRock H77M-ITX or ASUS P8H77-I Which is the better choice?
CPU:i5-3570
RAM:G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB
PSU:Corsair CX500M 500W I think this will fit in?
HDD:WD10EZEX 1TB

SSD and ODD will come later. I want to use the CPU integrated graphics first and add a GPU later.

2 questions:

1. Is there an integrated wlan receiver in one of these mainboards?
2. What do you think about the build? My budget's not very high, but I think it's pretty "ok".


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianAB*
> 
> Hey there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna build up an Prodigy as my first own build ever. It will be used for surfing, movies/music and "light gaming". No OC.
> 
> MOBO:ASRock H77M-ITX or ASUS P8H77-I Which is the better choice?
> CPU:i5-3570
> RAM:G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB
> PSU:Corsair CX500M 500W I think this will fit in?
> HDD:WD10EZEX 1TB
> 
> SSD and ODD will come later. I want to use the CPU integrated graphics first and add a GPU later.
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Is there an integrated wlan receiver in one of these mainboards?
> 2. What do you think about the build? My budget's not very high, but I think it's pretty "ok".


Looks good. I would _highly_ recommend getting a GPU soon. You can grab a 6870 2GB for about $100 if you search.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianAB*
> 
> Hey there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna build up an Prodigy as my first own build ever. It will be used for surfing, movies/music and "light gaming". No OC.
> 
> MOBO:ASRock H77M-ITX or ASUS P8H77-I Which is the better choice?
> CPU:i5-3570
> RAM:G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB
> PSU:Corsair CX500M 500W I think this will fit in?
> HDD:WD10EZEX 1TB
> 
> SSD and ODD will come later. I want to use the CPU integrated graphics first and add a GPU later.
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Is there an integrated wlan receiver in one of these mainboards?
> 2. What do you think about the build? My budget's not very high, but I think it's pretty "ok".


It does look good. I personally would recommend the Asus P8Z77 I Deluxe since its socket placement is great compared to the GPU. Wireless is built in with the boards as well :thumbs:


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Am I missing something or why not add a slim 240 on the top and another on the front if you need to overclock? You could even take off the solid front panel and stick the fans outside the case if you want a bit more room too. It makes the most sense to me but I don't have a case in my hands so I could be wrong.
> 
> EDIT: Wait I see what's wrong with this, the case would need some modifying perhaps, still possible, but more work is needed....


Well I for example want my hard drives still, so a front 240mm wouldn't be an option


----------



## ChristianAB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Wireless is built in with the boards as well :thumbs:


With the z77 you posted or with the two h77 I posted? ;-)


----------



## SonofJor-El

P8Z77 for Asus I posted. Gigabyte motherboards are cheaper and get the job done as well with WiFi built in. Select mobo for ASRock such as their Z77 does not have WiFi but does have a PCIE module on the bottom for a wireless card


----------



## yanks8981

Has anyone in here used the Asus H77-I with anything outside water cooling or the stock Intel fan? I want to make my Prodigy a server, and like the 6 sata ports on the Asus H77, but am afraid of attaching a backplate to it since there are multiple circuits in the backplate region. The stock Intel fan will probably be fine due to the low power chip I plan to use, but I dont want to be stuck in the event that I could use my Evo instead.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Sorry if it's been answered already, but would Accelero's Twin Turbo cooler fit into the case?



The "thickness" / height of the heatsinks in total is 53mm for the Twin Turbo. In comparison Accelero Xtreme is 60mm, and I have read that one does not fit.

EDIT: well, I've found a post with a photo, demonstrating that this heatsink will not fit







Sad.


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Sorry if it's been answered already, but would Accelero's Twin Turbo cooler fit into the case?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "thickness" / height of the heatsinks in total is 53mm for the Twin Turbo. In comparison Accelero Xtreme is 60mm, and I have read that one does not fit.
> 
> EDIT: well, I've found a post with a photo, demonstrating that this heatsink will not fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad.


I think its the Accelro that does not fit. So you may be good with that cooler


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> I think its the Accelro that does not fit. So you may be good with that cooler


That one is too wide as well. I wanted to use the similar one for my 7970 which is 54mm and that is too wide as well







Thats why I painted my stock cooler


----------



## WALSRU

I formerly had the Twin Turbo and it's definitely wider than 2 slots, though not by much


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bAr3nD*
> 
> On my previous ATI 4850 I used the Twin Turbo II for the same reason. I used it in the Prodigy as a backup when I had to RMA my 7850. Unfortunately, it doesn't fit in the case the way you would like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As you can see below, I had to do a little ghetto modding. I didn't mind this setup, because it was only for 3 weeks, but I wouldn't recommend it for the long run. Perhaps you can use the Thermalright T-rad2 GTX, it has a lower profile than the Twin Turbo II. But also a bit more expensive, though.


I've found this post with a photo demonstrating that Twin Turbo II doesn't fit







I'm not sure what else I can try to make my card quieter =/ The Gelid version is 52mm wide, which is approximately the same.

Alternatively, I wish I could find a non-buzzing blower-style fan to replace the current PNY reference fan.


----------



## WALSRU

You could do H80 plus a Dwood bracket, aka "the mod"


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm adding heatsink price into the total. I'd rather get a quiet non-reference 7950 than get an H80 + bracket for a reference GTX 660 Ti. It'd cost as much as a high end graphics card in the end. An Accelero Twin Turbo II is only ~$32 open box on Amazon, so it's significantly more reasonable. Most likely this GTX 660 Ti is going back to NewEgg, since aside from the buzzy fan it has some other minor issues. It was only $180 AR, so I have been trying to make it work for me, given the price.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I'm adding heatsink price into the total. I'd rather get a quiet non-reference 7950 than get an H80 + bracket for a reference GTX 660 Ti. It'd cost as much as a high end graphics card in the end. An Accelero Twin Turbo II is only ~$32 open box on Amazon, so it's significantly more reasonable. Most likely this GTX 660 Ti is going back to NewEgg, since aside from the buzzy fan it has some other minor issues. It was only $180 AR, so I have been trying to make it work for me, given the price.


I'm confused by your post ... An H60 or Kuhler 620 will cool much more effectively than the Accelero Twin Turbo, and will be quieter since you can adjust the fan speed..

Anyhow, I got my Kuhler 920 for $48 so you should be able to find a 620 for $35-40, the same price as your air cooler


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I'm confused by your post ... An H60 or Kuhler 620 will cool much more effectively than the Accelero Twin Turbo, and will be quieter since you can adjust the fan speed..
> 
> Anyhow, I got my Kuhler 920 for $48 so you should be able to find a 620 for $35-40, the same price as your air cooler


Bracket + cooler will be at least $60-70 (53 used on Amazon), plus additional money for VRM heatsinks. Add that up, and a Gigabyte Windforce 7950 or something similar will cost just as much, will be a more powerful card, and will be quiet. Additional pump noise from Kuhler 620 is undesirable as well.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Bracket + cooler will be at least $60-70 (53 used on Amazon), plus additional money for VRM heatsinks. Add that up, and a Gigabyte Windforce 7950 or something similar will cost just as much, will be a more powerful card, and will be quiet. Additional pump noise from Kuhler 620 is undesirable as well.


I haven't had any pump noise problems with my H100 or Kuhler 920.

That being said, it is your subjective preference and I respect that.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Bracket + cooler will be at least $60-70 (53 used on Amazon), plus additional money for VRM heatsinks. Add that up, and a Gigabyte Windforce 7950 or something similar will cost just as much, will be a more powerful card, and will be quiet.


This plan makes the most sense to me


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Select mobo for ASRock such as their Z77 does not have WiFi but does have a PCIE module on the bottom for a wireless card


Asrock Z77 does have wifi card in socket on the upper side, and on the bottom side it has mSATA port for SSD.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> This plan makes the most sense to me


Yeah, I know... I was trying to save money =/ This GTX 660 Ti for $180 was a really great deal until I installed it and the buzzy fan started to annoy me greatly. The cooling is fine too, actually good for a low-airflow case. I was just saying that I would have gone for a more expensive card with non-reference cooling rather than go through the trouble of installing closed loop coolers and such on a mid-range card.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Asrock Z77 does have wifi card in socket on the upper side, and on the bottom side it has mSATA port for SSD.


OOps I meant H77


----------



## Synomenon

Really like my Prodigy. Side panels have been sent to a forum member to add windows.

Still puzzled why BitFenix chose to mount the "front" ports and power/reset buttons to the side panel instead of mounting them to the case and just cutting holes out for them on the side panel...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Really like my Prodigy. Side panels have been sent to a forum member to add windows.
> 
> Still puzzled why BitFenix chose to mount the "front" ports and power/reset buttons to the side panel instead of mounting them to the case and just cutting holes out for them on the side panel...


Where would you have placed them otherwise?

Just wondering ... Personally, I'm removing that whole panel and putting it my own on top


----------



## motokill36

Lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> What's stopping you?


Lol true just about to drain loop to fit water
block on gpu .
Plus i have cut front metal of case out so nothing to mount smaller rad to now lol
May be ill buy orange one and start again


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> OOps I meant H77


H77M-ITX doesn't have any mPCI or mSATA connectors (on the bottom too)


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> H77M-ITX doesn't have any mPCI or mSATA connectors (on the bottom too)


Right and thats what you need to watch for--especially if you want the wireless


----------



## longroadtrip

Test fitting the new front panel...


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Test fitting the new front panel...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I approve


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Where would you have placed them otherwise?
> 
> Just wondering ... Personally, I'm removing that whole panel and putting it my own on top


Just like I mentioned, I'd mounted them where they are now, but attached to the frame of the case instead of the side panel.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Well I for example want my hard drives still, so a front 240mm wouldn't be an option


I don't have the case itself, but I could imagine if you had a 2.5" ssd and a 2.5" HDD you could screw/velcro them anywhere. There's really no need to keep the bays in there unless you have 3.5" drives.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Well I for example want my hard drives still, so a front 240mm wouldn't be an option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the case itself, but I could imagine if you had a 2.5" ssd and a 2.5" HDD you could screw/velcro them anywhere. There's really no need to keep the bays in there unless you have 3.5" drives.
Click to expand...

Yeah I have 3.5" Drives. no way I'm removing the bottom cage.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> I don't have the case itself, but I could imagine if you had a 2.5" ssd and a 2.5" HDD you could screw/velcro them anywhere. There's really no need to keep the bays in there unless you have 3.5" drives.


^

SSD fits beside the PSU. I haven't yet found a suitable place for my HDD, but 2.5" is *highly* recommended. It seems 3.5" is just a tad too big for everywhere


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Yeah I have 3.5" Drives. no way I'm removing the bottom cage.


Well now I see your issue :/

Not much can get around that

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> ^
> 
> SSD fits beside the PSU. I haven't yet found a suitable place for my HDD, but 2.5" is *highly* recommended. It seems 3.5" is just a tad too big for everywhere


Any idea on max length PSU in order for that to work? What's yours?


----------



## welshmouse

one idea im toying with would be to flip the front panel and then put my single 3.5 drive into a 5.25 adapter.
it should then be possible to fit at least a 240 and 120 rad without losibg my larger drive...


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Well now I see your issue :/
> 
> Not much can get around that


Prolly shouldn't say this out loud, but... I'm not a huge overclocker









so I should be fine with just a single 240 rad... lol


----------



## audioholic

Bought and RS 240 and an EX 240 today







used of course, but they are both painted white so the contrast of black/blue/white will be awesome I think








Now hopefully I can get it all to fit


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> one idea im toying with would be to flip the front panel and then put my single 3.5 drive into a 5.25 adapter.
> it should then be possible to fit at least a 240 and 120 rad without losibg my larger drive...


You don't need to mount your drive, you can just put it in the ground of the case. Or if you're adventurous, you could cut all but the first "floor" of your HDD cage out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Bought and RS 240 and an EX 240 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used of course, but they are both painted white so the contrast of black/blue/white will be awesome I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now hopefully I can get it all to fit


Hopefully ... I had plans to put two EX240s up top ... but the case is 240mm wide (Width of the front panel) and the EX240's are 121mm wide each ... Good luck on fitting both of those. I have no idea how you could do it without removing the rear fan and displacing the top rad towards the back.

I'm picky, I wanted to keep my rear 140mm and my front 230








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Well now I see your issue :/
> 
> Not much can get around that
> Any idea on max length PSU in order for that to work? What's yours?


I said on the side of the PSU, not in front of it







Nonetheless, the max length is 160mm and then depending on the flexibility of the cables, you really have to stuff it in. If I could re-do it I'd definitely opt for 150 or 140mm.

I said on the side of the PSU, mmk? And yeah the SSD fits, and I want to put a fan controller on the other side (in the psu compartment). I'm considering just buying another 250GB Samsung 840 because the 3.5" doesn't fit anywhere... except up top


----------



## audioholic

Yea I plan on shifting the top 240 and ditching the back 140


----------



## SonofJor-El

Apparently I miss all of the exciting conversations overnight


----------



## omrheadshoto

I Would like to join the club please 

Please find below picks of my new build.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> I Would like to join the club please
> 
> Please find below picks of my new build.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking great! Nice and clean on the inside







Be sure to use *ADD ME* so the Mod can see you and add you--part of what you need to do anyway







Welcome to the club


----------



## Mudz

Case update: Case feet


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudz*
> 
> Case update: Case feet


When is someone going to come up with a good looking solution for those who wish to remove the handles for feet in favor for traditional feet?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> When is someone going to come up with a good looking solution for those who wish to remove the handles for feet in favor for traditional feet?


I am working on a unique solution so stay tuned


----------



## Mudz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I am working on a unique solution so stay tuned


thanks in advance... i will be waiting... hehehe!


----------



## SonofJor-El

No problem at all







Anyone have top or legs they want to "part" with? I plan on cutting them up to make a unique leg/handle designs. Ok well the handles will stay the same but cast into a different material. Same with the legs but I also plan on making a different style of legs that will adapt to the case


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> No problem at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have top or legs they want to "part" with? I plan on cutting them up to make a unique leg/handle designs. Ok well the handles will stay the same but cast into a different material. Same with the legs but I also plan on making a different style of legs that will adapt to the case


I want to buy a set from you when you do get them done, I want to powdercoat the whole case.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamBlue*
> 
> I want to buy a set from you when you do get them done, I want to powdercoat the whole case.


Once I get it started soon, I will start a thread you can follow


----------



## Pyropetepete

OCUK just had an amazing deal on these. £57.98 inc VAT. Free next working day delivery as a forum member. Had to snap one up









Plan, my new server. Need to do a mega mod with HD mounting. Not sure if i'm going to go hot swap or fixed.

WD20EARX X14
Asus P8H77-I
Intel I5 2400
Crucal Ballistix Sport 8GB 1600Mhz
USB internal header to USB female
4GB USB
500W semi modular Novatech Gaming PSU

Pending RAID card currently, hunting for an 8 ports as mobo has 6 ports. I can fit a nice big HSF so the cooling is well sorted, very cool, mega silent. Have an Arctic Freezer 13 PRO laying around that i never used.

Will report back soon as case arrives.Tomorrow!


----------



## MotO

Man where can you get a white one of these in the states? I've been trying to find some deals but even the regular priced places like newegg are sold out.


----------



## WALSRU

Give me a month and I'll be selling mine


----------



## WizrdSleevz

JUST ANNOUNCED!! Side panel windows from BitFenix!









http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/178796/BitFenix-Introduces-the-Prodigy-Window-and-Alchemy-Mixed-Cables.html


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> JUST ANNOUNCED!! Side panel windows from BitFenix!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/178796/BitFenix-Introduces-the-Prodigy-Window-and-Alchemy-Mixed-Cables.html


NOOOO!!!! It's on the wrong side!!!!! How is the gpu supposed to breath if it isn't water cooled? How am I supposed to see past the gpu? Guess I'll be cracking out a handsaw rather than these...

Seriously, why the side the gpu breathes through? At least have perforations for it, and even then, what if I want to see everything else in my case, for example a water loop? I just can't seem to understand it!


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Man where can you get a white one of these in the states? I've been trying to find some deals but even the regular priced places like newegg are sold out.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=103_970&products_id=35099

FTW








Quote:


> NOOOO!!!! It's on the wrong side!!!!! How is the gpu supposed to breath if it isn't water cooled? How am I supposed to see past the gpu? Guess I'll be cracking out a handsaw rather than these...
> 
> Seriously, why the side the gpu breathes through? At least have perforations for it, and even then, what if I want to see everything else in my case, for example a water loop? I just can't seem to understand it!


The panels are reversible so you can flip it to the other side


----------



## Dmz96

LOL well then.... looks like problem solved


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> LOL well then.... looks like problem solved


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> NOOOO!!!! It's on the wrong side!!!!! How is the gpu supposed to breath if it isn't water cooled? How am I supposed to see past the gpu? Guess I'll be cracking out a handsaw rather than these...


Many of us said exactly this even before this window was teased. Even though they're reversible the window is not centered so on the other side it won't look quite right. I'm not sure why they insisted everyone look at their GPU fans but oh well, it's still cool they brought it to the market.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Many of us said exactly this even before this window was teased. Even though they're reversible the window is not centered so on the other side it won't look quite right. I'm not sure why they insisted everyone look at their GPU fans but oh well, it's still cool they brought it to the market.


Many people don't run GPUs, just using the iGPU. That being said,I have a waterblock ... But i'm going to make my own window mod on both sides so meh.


----------



## nihlius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> No problem at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have top or legs they want to "part" with? I plan on cutting them up to make a unique leg/handle designs. Ok well the handles will stay the same but cast into a different material. Same with the legs but I also plan on making a different style of legs that will adapt to the case


Welp, JUST noticed your PM....I would love to give you my tops, but I have no way of getting them to you. :|

Oh, and *ADD ME*, forgot to do that before.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nihlius*
> 
> Welp, JUST noticed your PM....I would love to give you my tops, but I have no way of getting them to you. :|
> 
> Oh, and *ADD ME*, forgot to do that before.


Oh well. Thanks anyway!


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Many people don't run GPUs, just using the iGPU. That being said,I have a waterblock ... But i'm going to make my own window mod on both sides so meh.


I've been in this thread from the beginning and I have to say . . . what? Very few people are not using a GPU in that slot. Even fewer aren't using something else like a sound or raidcard in that slot that also obscures the view through the window.


----------



## longroadtrip

I wanted a window specifically for the GPU block...


----------



## the petes

im pretty sure most people enjoy the look of their video cards and would want to be able to see it.........why else would a TON of regular ATX cases come with a window? i highly doubt its because they want to see the PSU sticker


----------



## adamski07

I dont really care on how big or where did they place the window. Im more curious on the price tag of that side panel. I am not really impressed with.my side panel even on my new design. My design is very limited now coz of the window i did. I would really like to get a new one and start from the beginning.


----------



## TeamBlue

Edited in the wrong place, derp. Delete.


----------



## TeamBlue

Personally, I'm getting a couple of these: UV PERSPEX A4 SHEET and making my own windows on both sides.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=103_970&products_id=35099
> 
> FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The panels are reversible so you can flip it to the other side


Thanks man but ewww $32 for shipping. I'll just wait until newegg gets theirs in. Does anybody have any idea when they might be getting some in?


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I dont really care on how big or where did they place the window. Im more curious on the price tag of that side panel.


This is what really matters, if the price isn't right then the windows won't matter anyways








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> im pretty sure most people enjoy the look of their video cards and would want to be able to see it.........why else would a TON of regular ATX cases come with a window? i highly doubt its because they want to see the PSU sticker


It's down to preference, but if the window was on the other side then you would see the cpu, and more importantly, any water cooling loops set up in there. I personally plan to water cool my cpu but air cool my gpu (for now at least). Plus I'm getting a custom backplate for the gpu and i'm sleeving my cables. So to get a window in which almost all I see is a gpu would defeat the purpose of all these aesthetic things.

On the other hand, if someone is not doing any or most of that, I could see how then windows i justified, as the only real thing to look at then is the gpu.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> This is what really matters, if the price isn't right then the windows won't matter anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's down to preference, but if the window was on the other side then you would see the cpu, and more importantly, any water cooling loops set up in there. I personally plan to water cool my cpu but air cool my gpu (for now at least). Plus I'm getting a custom backplate for the gpu and i'm sleeving my cables. So to get a window in which almost all I see is a gpu would defeat the purpose of all these aesthetic things.
> 
> On the other hand, if someone is not doing any or most of that, I could see how then windows i justified, as the only real thing to look at then is the gpu.


As stated before, it's reversible.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> As stated before, it's reversible.


However its not quite centered, which, when flipped, is inverted on the other side, and ergo, lower.

EDIT: Btw guys, updates on the OP are a lil slow, stuck to a phone for the time being. Please PM me to be added so I can do them all when my network returns.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> However its not quite centered, which, when flipped, is inverted on the other side, and ergo, lower.
> 
> EDIT: Btw guys, updates on the OP are a lil slow, stuck to a phone for the time being. Please PM me to be added so I can do them all when my network returns.


Yup I know. Just reiterating. Anyways, still can't a dremel + plexi


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamBlue*
> 
> Personally, I'm getting a couple of these: UV PERSPEX A4 SHEET and making my own windows on both sides.


MARS RED for Prodigious = <3


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

I spent a good hour trying to do some cable management today. (This is my first ever PC build.)

Before:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8316487288/

After:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8385788154/


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> I spent a good hour trying to do some cable management today. (This is my first ever PC build.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8316487288/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: After
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8385788154/


WOW! this makes me want to redo my Cable Management in my prodigy! Though it's going to be challenging since I have a long 750w psu... lol


----------



## Mudz

Meshless front panel... hihihihi!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Very cool! I think that white honeycomb grill under the front panel would look cool in a semi-gloss gray color.


----------



## Pyropetepete

Top window mod

http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_20014.html

Side windo mod

http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_9704.html

Uk but they will ship


----------



## TeamBlue

Input Required:
I want to do an EK Dominator waterblock on a 16GB 1600 kit, but then I saw these avexir orange 16GB kit, for less than the dominators alone. I would only be able to use 8GB of that kit, but I'm thinking it might not matter. Dominators with block would run 150ish for 16GB, Avexir 79 for 8GB. This choice is mainly aesthetic, and I'm too damn indecisive. You pick for me, k?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Can anyone tell us the side panel dimensions please? I wrote it down this morning to plan my window mods (while at work) but lost them =/


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> I spent a good hour trying to do some cable management today. (This is my first ever PC build.)
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8316487288/
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8385788154/


Wow that looks great!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudz*
> 
> Meshless front panel... hihihihi!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Wow.... Its a shame I picked out my scheme and I am near completion
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamBlue*
> 
> Input Required:
> I want to do an EK Dominator waterblock on a 16GB 1600 kit, but then I saw these avexir orange 16GB kit, for less than the dominators alone. I would only be able to use 8GB of that kit, but I'm thinking it might not matter. Dominators with block would run 150ish for 16GB, Avexir 79 for 8GB. This choice is mainly aesthetic, and I'm too damn indecisive. You pick for me, k?


Dominator waterblock on 16gb FTW! Go with something you know







That Avexir is 16gb that is 4 x 4gb where as these ITX only have 2 slots for ram. IMO that ram is overpriced and you get so little of it


----------



## TeamBlue

10/4. Overkill inbound.


----------



## TeamBlue

I finally understand the mythical double post.


----------



## SonofJor-El




----------



## AnonymousGamer

I would want this case but i need a case that i can fit my wireless card and my gpu i would need 3 expansion slots


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnonymousGamer*
> 
> I would want this case but i need a case that i can fit my wireless card and my gpu i would need 3 expansion slots


Not necessarily. Most of the ITX motherboards have wifi built in along with bluetooth. Sell your card and get one that is 2 slots







I did


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AnonymousGamer*
> 
> I would want this case but i need a case that i can fit my wireless card and my gpu i would need 3 expansion slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. Most of the ITX motherboards have wifi built in along with bluetooth. Sell your card and get one that is 2 slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did
Click to expand...

^ This, Built in wifi has it's advantages!


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnonymousGamer*
> 
> I would want this case but i need a case that i can fit my wireless card and my gpu i would need 3 expansion slots


You would have to replace original heatsink with something else, and channge/modify bracket.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

This my prodigy









Funny thing is that I ordered 12x48 sheet of 3m Di-Noc white carbon fiber, but I recived way more so I went a little crazy with it










Cooling system minus gtx670 block


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AnonymousGamer*
> 
> I would want this case but i need a case that i can fit my wireless card and my gpu i would need 3 expansion slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would have to replace original heatsink with something else, and channge/modify bracket.
Click to expand...

Mini itx has built in wifi


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Mini itx has built in wifi


Z77 Stinger does not.

Has anyone heard of somebody doing a backplate for the p8z77-i? I'm thinking of how ugly that pcb would look through a window, something has to be done!


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> This my prodigy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is that I ordered 12x48 sheet of 3m Di-Noc white carbon fiber, but I recived way more so I went a little crazy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling system minus gtx670 block


Wow! Really nice, I like the hole in the front for the fan, it makes a lot more sense than how it normally it (plus it looks really crisp). The window looks great to!
2 Questions:

1) Is that a recon fan controller? How did you mount it without the drive bay?
2) I can only see one radiator in there, what do your temperatures look like on the gpu and cpu?


----------



## Mr Mari0o

thanks for the complement =). What i did was i took my dremel and cut the front of the optical bay tray off. i only kept enough needed to hold the bitfenix recon fan controller mounted. i'll upload a pic for you in a sec so it makes sense


----------



## Mr Mari0o

I have 2 radiators. A dual slim on top and a single.fatty in the front . My temps are very low. CPU below 10 degrees Celsius wheb idle and. Never passing 40 as of yet under full load on a stable 4.2 overclock on my CPU. The gpu hasn't gone over 40 yet when playing heavy demanding games like far.cry3, bf3 and crysis 2. I'm always on FIFA 13 and I'm.usually at a chilling 33 Celsius. Here are the pics of the top rad and the optical tray cut I made ;


Top rad


----------



## dmanstasiu

Makes sense to me already














Gona find a place to mod my fan controller into the side panel


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> This my prodigy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is that I ordered 12x48 sheet of 3m Di-Noc white carbon fiber, but I recived way more so I went a little crazy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling system minus gtx670 block


Great 120 Rad Monster


----------



## Dmz96

Ahh! That makes sense, those temps are great! I didn't realize that monster in the front was a radiator 0.o


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Haha yea its my fatboy rad and it work wounders xP


----------



## motokill36

Only small update on Out side mounted window









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/20130116184038.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rlongley23

Howdy! Im new to the forum lark so forgive me if i post in what may be incorrect threads.

Iim building a new rig and bought everything except the case. I want a Prodigy but im unsure if the GPU i have purchased will fit. Is there anyone out there with Gigabytes z77-n wifi board in a prodigy that could measure the maximum possible GPU width ?

The GPU in question is Sapphires hd 7950 vapor-x jobbie. Anyone shoe horned this card into the prodigy without grief ?

I have spent to much time trawling forums in an attempt to find out if the 52mm deep card will fit and the closest i have gotten to the required info is a picture of a prodigy with his's hd 7950 iceq in place (which according to his site info is 58mm deep).

Hoping one of you guys can intervene before i just go and order a silverstone temjin tj-08e.

Thanks in advance ppl :>


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> 2) I can only see one radiator in there, what do your temperatures look like on the gpu and cpu?


LOL. You see the big hunk in the front? That's a monsta 120. you completely missed it. 86mm beast


----------



## WLL77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rlongley23*
> 
> Howdy! Im new to the forum lark so forgive me if i post in what may be incorrect threads.
> 
> Iim building a new rig and bought everything except the case. I want a Prodigy but im unsure if the GPU i have purchased will fit. Is there anyone out there with Gigabytes z77-n wifi board in a prodigy that could measure the maximum possible GPU width ?
> 
> The GPU in question is Sapphires hd 7950 vapor-x jobbie. Anyone shoe horned this card into the prodigy without grief ?
> 
> I have spent to much time trawling forums in an attempt to find out if the 52mm deep card will fit and the closest i have gotten to the required info is a picture of a prodigy with his's hd 7950 iceq in place (which according to his site info is 58mm deep).
> 
> Hoping one of you guys can intervene before i just go and order a silverstone temjin tj-08e.
> 
> Thanks in advance ppl :>


I will give this a crack,,I have the asrock z77, and you want gigabyte. Both our boards,, are 7.9 x 7.9. My xfx 7870 dual, is 4.4 in, and your sapphire is 4.5in, when I get home I will measure and see how much extra depth there is.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rlongley23*
> 
> Howdy! Im new to the forum lark so forgive me if i post in what may be incorrect threads.
> 
> Iim building a new rig and bought everything except the case. I want a Prodigy but im unsure if the GPU i have purchased will fit. Is there anyone out there with Gigabytes z77-n wifi board in a prodigy that could measure the maximum possible GPU width ?
> 
> The GPU in question is Sapphires hd 7950 vapor-x jobbie. Anyone shoe horned this card into the prodigy without grief ?
> 
> I have spent to much time trawling forums in an attempt to find out if the 52mm deep card will fit and the closest i have gotten to the required info is a picture of a prodigy with his's hd 7950 iceq in place (which according to his site info is 58mm deep).
> 
> Hoping one of you guys can intervene before i just go and order a silverstone temjin tj-08e.
> 
> Thanks in advance ppl :>


I dont see how that is possible without modification to the panels of some sort. There are a couple of users who have cards that are around the 53mm mark and they do not fit with the panel in place. Modify the panel or get a different card. I have the gigabyte 7970 card and it is 38mm deep with little space left to spare


----------



## gfiz

I've been getting the itch to build one of these...but can't seem to find an in stock midnight prodigy anywhere...is there a new version coming out or something?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfiz*
> 
> I've been getting the itch to build one of these...but can't seem to find an in stock midnight prodigy anywhere...is there a new version coming out or something?


No, the Prodigy is just Really popular right now, that's why it's become harder to find. lol


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> No, the Prodigy is just Really popular right now, that's why it's become harder to find. lol


If you are willing to pay:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17613/cst-1349/BitFenix_Prodigy_Mini-ITX_Tower_Computer_Case_-_Midnight_Black_w_Bolt-On_Window.html


----------



## gfiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> If you are willing to pay:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17613/cst-1349/BitFenix_Prodigy_Mini-ITX_Tower_Computer_Case_-_Midnight_Black_w_Bolt-On_Window.html


pay isn't a problem, hate to buy pre-modded stuff...takes the fun out of it







(except for sleeving...grr, I hate sleeving)

plus, I plan on putting a window on the other side, and that window placement looks horrible.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfiz*
> 
> pay isn't a problem, hate to buy pre-modded stuff...takes the fun out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (except for sleeving...grr, I hate sleeving)
> 
> plus, I plan on putting a window on the other side, and that window placement looks horrible.


Put that panel on the other side and fix it the way you want








Quote:


> ADD ME IN!
> After a long time lurking only, I have finally got my hands on my very own Prodigy Haven't used water cooling as a majority of you, but air is working comparably well for me and it is quiet as well. I haven't modded the case yet(thinking of doing a side window some time later though), so just a snug build with few hours of cable routing (my first build ever). Hope you like it


Welcome but we really cant see your pics--theyre too small







From what I can see it looks good


----------



## Fateman

*ADD ME IN!*
After a long time lurking only, I have finally got my hands on my very own Prodigy Haven't used water cooling as a majority of you, but air is working comparably well for me and it is quiet as well. I haven't modded the case yet(thinking of doing a side window some time later though), so just a snug build with few hours of cable routing (my first build ever). Hope you like it


----------



## Fateman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Welcome but we really cant see your pics--theyre too small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I can see it looks good


Thanks, I have posted them again, have selected import pictures, now they should show up enlarged after clicking through.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> Thanks, I have posted them again, have selected import pictures, now they should show up enlarged after clicking through.


Indeed they do


----------



## WLL77

Spoiler: Title



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rlongley23*
> 
> Howdy! Im new to the forum lark so forgive me if i post in what may be incorrect threads.
> 
> Iim building a new rig and bought everything except the case. I want a Prodigy but im unsure if the GPU i have purchased will fit. Is there anyone out there with Gigabytes z77-n wifi board in a prodigy that could measure the maximum possible GPU width ?
> 
> The GPU in question is Sapphires hd 7950 vapor-x jobbie. Anyone shoe horned this card into the prodigy without grief ?
> 
> I have spent to much time trawling forums in an attempt to find out if the 52mm deep card will fit and the closest i have gotten to the required info is a picture of a prodigy with his's hd 7950 iceq in place (which according to his site info is 58mm deep).
> 
> Hoping one of you guys can intervene before i just go and order a silverstone temjin tj-08e.
> 
> Thanks in advance ppl :>


Text, images, or other content to hide.



Ok, sorry mate but there is about 47 mm of room from inside of card pcb and side panel, so as SonofJor-El said, the card won't fit.


Spoiler: Title



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> *ADD ME IN!*
> After a long time lurking only, I have finally got my hands on my very own Prodigy Haven't used water cooling as a majority of you, but air is working comparably well for me and it is quiet as well. I haven't modded the case yet(thinking of doing a side window some time later though), so just a snug build with few hours of cable routing (my first build ever). Hope you like it






Looking good!


----------



## Einher

Hi All,

In a bit of a pickle at the moment and need some assistance. I'm building my first mITX rig (Bitfenix Prodigy of course







), with a Gigabyte Z77N-WiFi, i5-3750k, GTX670 (Gigabyte 2GB) and low profile corsair vengence RAM. However i forgot to buy a cooler for my CPU (I have the stock one). Since i don't want to go LCS since my last one sprung a leak and i'm now out almost 500 on that rig, i want to stick to good old air cooling. I don't plan to be doing a whole lot of OC'ing.

I keep hearing that my board has some space issues (when does ITX not) but i'm having trouble finding any solid advice on what to get. I
I don't have enough money to go above $80 (U.S.) so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Einher*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> In a bit of a pickle at the moment and need some assistance. I'm building my first mITX rig (Bitfenix Prodigy of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), with a Gigabyte Z77N-WiFi, i5-3750k, GTX670 (Gigabyte 2GB) and low profile corsair vengence RAM. However i forgot to buy a cooler for my CPU (I have the stock one). Since i don't want to go LCS since my last one sprung a leak and i'm now out almost 500 on that rig, i want to stick to good old air cooling. I don't plan to be doing a whole lot of OC'ing.
> 
> I keep hearing that my board has some space issues (when does ITX not) but i'm having trouble finding any solid advice on what to get. I
> I don't have enough money to go above $80 (U.S.) so any help would be greatly appreciated.


From what I know the gigabyte isn't the best for overclocking, and if you aren't going to do much anyways, I think the stock should be enough.

And out of curiosity, which AIO sprung a leak on you?


----------



## Einher

My Corsair H50 (the older model) sprung a leak, nothing newer, but i'm avoiding liquid cooling at the moment.
So you think that the stock cooler should be fine? I've never trusted a stock cooler before.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Einher*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> In a bit of a pickle at the moment and need some assistance. I'm building my first mITX rig (Bitfenix Prodigy of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), with a Gigabyte Z77N-WiFi, i5-3750k, GTX670 (Gigabyte 2GB) and low profile corsair vengence RAM. However i forgot to buy a cooler for my CPU (I have the stock one). Since i don't want to go LCS since my last one sprung a leak and i'm now out almost 500 on that rig, i want to stick to good old air cooling. I don't plan to be doing a whole lot of OC'ing.
> 
> I keep hearing that my board has some space issues (when does ITX not) but i'm having trouble finding any solid advice on what to get. I
> I don't have enough money to go above $80 (U.S.) so any help would be greatly appreciated.


Firstly, where are you located?


----------



## Einher

United States, California, Napa Valley


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Einher*
> 
> United States, California, Napa Valley


The stock Cooling should do fine! as long as you do not overclock.


----------



## Einher

I was just looking at the Noctua NH-L9i and thinking it may not be a bad idea if I only plan to OC a little, Or is this just a terrible idea? When i say that I will OC a little, i am just going for a little boost and am not looking to benchmark anything or laugh like a madman with power.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Einher*
> 
> I was just looking at the Noctua NH-L9i and thinking it may not be a bad idea if I only plan to OC a little, Or is this just a terrible idea? When i say that I will OC a little, i am just going for a little boost and am not looking to benchmark anything or laugh like a madman with power.


That could probably work with a little overclocking, Though I'm just not sure if you can overclock with the gigabyte, can you?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> That could probably work with a little overclocking, Though I'm just not sure if you can overclock with the gigabyte, can you?


Voltage control is locked. Multi isn't


----------



## Einher

Well, I think the NH-L9i is probably my best bet...


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> That could probably work with a little overclocking, Though I'm just not sure if you can overclock with the gigabyte, can you?
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage control is locked. Multi isn't
Click to expand...

Ah I see, wow I haven't been told everything.


----------



## Einher

Do either of you know if the NH-L9i is a complete lemon?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Einher*
> 
> Do either of you know if the NH-L9i is a complete lemon?


Well, I personally would wait until I wanted to actually overclock the cpu. In fact, I'd say just stick with the stock cooling, and get an AIO when you're ready.


----------



## Einher

Stupid question i know, but I will be gaming on this rig. So that should be carried by my GPU and not the CPU correct?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Your configuration is fine, a 3570k and 670 is more than enough for just gaming, don't worry about it!


----------



## Pyropetepete

So i grab one of these that was on offer from OCUK as seen here

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18479137

Arrived today and wow. NICE!!

So trying to fit least 14 drives in there. Awaiting 4 more WD20EARX but here are 10 so far. Am only testing ideas

SORRY PHONE PICS





22 at a mega push (11 shown) plus won't happen (seen price for 12 port controlers!!!!)



What would your best layout be? Any ideas? Need to try get a fan in there to keep them cool!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyropetepete*
> 
> So i grab one of these that was on offer from OCUK as seen here
> 
> What would your best layout be? Any ideas? Need to try get a fan in there to keep them cool!


Firstly i'd rotate them... Then you could use a front fan to blow air over them.


----------



## Pyropetepete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Firstly i'd rotate them... Then you could use a front fan to blow air over them.


10 fit easy, 11 just thats all


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyropetepete*
> 
> 10 fit easy, 11 just thats all


Flip them .. .sideways.

Do this, and make some small spacers out of something at home. Could be small strips of wood ... just to give them air to breathe. And that will do the trick


----------



## Pyropetepete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Flip them .. .sideways.
> 
> Do this, and make some small spacers out of something at home. Could be small strips of wood ... just to give them air to breathe. And that will do the trick


I think one of my earlyer photos show this, they only fit twith the photos i just posted with a fan.

Fancy doing me a drawing in paint


----------



## HuwSharpe

Okay, i have to ask, whats the total drive capacity there?


----------



## Pyropetepete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Okay, i have to ask, whats the total drive capacity there?


They are all WD20EARX so are 2TB each. 20TB if RAID 0


----------



## Dmz96

May I ask what you do that requires 20TB


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> May I ask what you do that requires 20TB


Could be a Server for Data Storage with that much storage space


----------



## Pyropetepete

The last unit had the TPB on there.

This is going to be my own NAS. Everyone is forgetting reduncancy and what RAID was about. It'll be least half when the RAID is setup


----------



## Qrchak

Pyropetepete I think that there's not enought place for 14 HDDs. With that amount of drives I would go for Fractal Design Core 1000, there's mesh front, dismount 5,25" drives cage and it's possible to mout 2 or 3 fans, You won't cook your HDDs.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

you so cannot just stack HDDS like thaaaaat...

OP updated. If Ive missed you, post again.


----------



## ElevenEleven

There's barely any room for sata cables and power cables in a set up like that. Airflow would be majorly diminished due to the power supply enclosure and motherboard above it + whatever's on the motherboard (a CPU heatsink, perhaps). I agree that a different case would serve better for that many 3.5" hard drives (or go with notebook-sized drives).


----------



## xbournex

I'd like to chime in on the L9i.

The sink works great. I purchased one and it idle temperatures and load temps were significantly lower than a stock sink. Undoubtedly, also much quieter. However, if you are using it on the gigabyte z77n, or h77n, you'll have to be a bit careful.
Gigabyte made those boards for system integration, and business/office. They're meant for stability, and longevity. Unfortunately, this means the chokes and caps around the socket is just a bit bigger than the rest in the market. You can only mount the L9i *one way* on this board to avoid conflict with its surrounding.
This is not the fault of either company. The sink works, and the board was made this way for a purpose.


----------



## mattchid

I'll pipe in a few comments on that cooler as well (NH-L9i):
- watch your TDP, its not rated for every chip, but i've tested it with the i5 2300 and the i7 3770k and both were fine. I wasn't happy with the heat in the end, but it was much quieter than stock and practically disappears onto the board
- It's quiet, but the fan is either 80mm or 90mm so it has to spin faster than bigger fans to move the same air... it gets audible under load
- I spoke to Noctua on this cooler specifically, and found their view on the overclockability interesting. They said it should be able to overclock on an ivy bridge chip like the 3770k, to 4.0-4.2 ghz without too much trouble. I found that high, but reasonable
- Lastly, on a case like the Prodigy, why get such a low profile cooler? You bought a case that was designed with plenty of room above the board for an air cooler of most any kind, and the fan placement makes airflow ideal... don't shortchange yourself when it comes to a heatsink... i'm not saying get a NH-D14 (though it does fit), but find a moderate air cooler with good fans and enjoy a quiet, solid system

**And a thought on that gigabyte board... not worth it for me. The layout was problematic for most heatsinks and video cards, and there's no overclockability really, OR extra sata ports. Really this board excels at nothing, unless you prize WIDI...


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Could anyone possibly give me the height between the floor and the 5.25" bay at the top? Need to see what size rad I can fit


----------



## euf0ria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyropetepete*
> 
> The last unit had the TPB on there.
> 
> This is going to be my own NAS. Everyone is forgetting reduncancy and what RAID was about. It'll be least half when the RAID is setup


What about making a frame/mount for the HHD´s and hang them from the roof? Put in a SPECTRE PRO 230mm or maybe 2 Gentle typhoons in front and then another 2 Gentle Typhoons on the outside of the roof. Maybe there is even room for additional two Gentle Typhoons under the HHDframe blowing towards the roof?

Nothing is impossible, it is just a matter different levels of difficulty


----------



## Pyropetepete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Pyropetepete I think that there's not enought place for 14 HDDs. With that amount of drives I would go for Fractal Design Core 1000, there's mesh front, dismount 5,25" drives cage and it's possible to mout 2 or 3 fans, You won't cook your HDDs.


Needs to be as small as possible. The FDC1000 i've done and that had 20X 3TB drives in there! This has got to be this case
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> you so cannot just stack HDDS like thaaaaat...
> 
> OP updated. If Ive missed you, post again.


No probs, just need to read the words than pics
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> There's barely any room for sata cables and power cables in a set up like that. Airflow would be majorly diminished due to the power supply enclosure and motherboard above it + whatever's on the motherboard (a CPU heatsink, perhaps). I agree that a different case would serve better for that many 3.5" hard drives (or go with notebook-sized drives).


Am thinking of modding the case.


----------



## Qrchak

Pyropetepete maybe someting like this:



This 4 upper drives can be mountes horizonal. As I understand You want to mount there 14 HDDs.
Than You'll have to modify side panels to mount there some fans.


----------



## wizh

What pump and reservoir would you recommend for a loop with a gpu/cpu, 240 rad and a 200 rad? It should also be able to fit in a 500R case.


----------



## Pyropetepete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Pyropetepete maybe someting like this:
> 
> 
> 
> This 4 upper drives can be mountes horizonal. As I understand You want to mount there 14 HDDs.
> Than You'll have to modify side panels to mount there some fans.


No prolem having a fan blowing across the drive from the side panel. Now up to 12 drive instock, awaitng 2 more. I shall try this layout once home.


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyropetepete*
> 
> No prolem having a fan blowing across the drive from the side panel. Now up to 12 drive instock, awaitng 2 more. I shall try this layout once home.


YOU! Get back on OcUK









Looks like the ideal layout, have you thought about how front heavy the case will be?


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizh*
> 
> What pump and reservoir would you recommend for a loop with a gpu/cpu, 240 rad and a 200 rad? It should also be able to fit in a 500R case.


I've got EK DCP4.0 + dedicated reservoir, and it works fine on 5V, on 12V I can hear it, but flow is really high.


----------



## Pyropetepete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*
> 
> YOU! Get back on OcUK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the ideal layout, have you thought about how front heavy the case will be?


LOL am @ work and it's blocked!

Yeah...HEAVY!!!! The PSU is a beas and will help. I can laso add weight to the rear if i need too.

I want to get home and play.

Good new my M1015 raid card has been shipped, bargin £50 delivered


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyropetepete*
> 
> Good new my M1015 raid card has been shipped, bargin £50 delivered


That is a bargain! Quite looking forward to seeing yours complete, I don't think anyone has done anything like it.


----------



## xStark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Got my new GT AP-14s today for push/pull configuration for my Corsair H100i. Some new photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Will be plugging the fans directly to the fan controller later, just testing them with Corsair Link for now, hence the ribbon cables going up from the pump)
> 
> Silverstone 120mm fan filters (still need to think of a neat way to cover the gaps around the fans):
> 
> 
> 
> Case with the top-mounted H100i and 2 external fans:
> 
> 
> 
> Yellowish-white lighting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random crazy colored lighting:


hey, i wanted to ask soemething

did u mod the case to fit the h100i there and do the push pull config?


----------



## Pyropetepete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*
> 
> That is a bargain! Quite looking forward to seeing yours complete, I don't think anyone has done anything like it.


I'm normaly the 1st for this thing. I am a hard drive farming whore. then plan is if this work i can then build and contract them out as cheap, low cost to build, run keep etc mass unit for like of GFX etc comapnies.

2TB is easy, 3 and 4TB more popular now and with 8TB possibly this year the small size and max number of drives will pay off.

Oh i just got all the bit for adding a slimline drive. drive, USB too slimline optical cable and then internal USB header. Well all the SATA ports be used up!!!

Soo the unit will be fully setup


----------



## handmadeandroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Flip them .. .sideways.
> 
> Do this, and make some small spacers out of something at home. Could be small strips of wood ... just to give them air to breathe. And that will do the trick


I don't have my spare cage handy to measure but what would happen if you turned them round so the fronts were facing the front of the case and somehow removed the case front so you accessed the drives from behind the front panel and had cages side by side?


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xStark*
> 
> hey, i wanted to ask soemething
> 
> did u mod the case to fit the h100i there and do the push pull config?


No modifications reqiured, just remove top mesh fan cover.


----------



## Pyropetepete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *handmadeandroid*
> 
> I don't have my spare cage handy to measure but what would happen if you turned them round so the fronts were facing the front of the case and somehow removed the case front so you accessed the drives from behind the front panel and had cages side by side?


the current photo offers no conection or fan


----------



## wizh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> I've got EK DCP4.0 + dedicated reservoir, and it works fine on 5V, on 12V I can hear it, but flow is really high.


Thanks for your reply - how loud is it at 5V, and how do I set it to that?

Guys: Will I be able to fit both a 120/200mm in the front as well as a d5 motor with this top/res: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Wasserkuehlung/Ausgleichsbehaelter/Alle-Ausgleichsbehaelter/EK-Water-Blocks-EK-D5-X-RES-100-CSQ-Acetal::21303.html


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizh*
> 
> Thanks for your reply - how loud is it at 5V, and how do I set it to that?
> 
> Guys: Will I be able to fit both a 120/200mm in the front as well as a d5 motor with this top/res: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Wasserkuehlung/Ausgleichsbehaelter/Alle-Ausgleichsbehaelter/EK-Water-Blocks-EK-D5-X-RES-100-CSQ-Acetal::21303.html


You should be fine
i have a D5 with 200mm rad and fan was still room


----------



## wizh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> You should be fine
> i have a D5 with 200mm rad and fan was still room


I see, nice build! So that one res I linked to along with the motor is enough - i dont need other components, except for fittings that is.

Would anyone happen to know if this could also be mounted in the Corsair 500R?


----------



## RandomHer0

For those mentioning the lack of WiFi on the EVGA Stinger, here is my solution:



And some other parts arrived recently









Still waiting on the red sleeved cables




Now I just need to wait for the actual case to arrive haha. If anyone is interested I have the specs of the build on my profile, love to hear some opinions

Edit: Damned photos being rotated :/


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> For those mentioning the lack of WiFi on the EVGA Stinger, here is my solution:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some other parts arrived recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on the red sleeved cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to wait for the actual case to arrive haha. If anyone is interested I have the specs of the build on my profile, love to hear some opinions
> 
> Edit: Damned photos being rotated :/


Great idea on the wireless


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Hello everyone!
I just bought this case for my dad. He's a computer programmer.

The specs of this build will be:

1- Intel Core i7 3770K 3.5GHz LGA 1155 Processor
2- ASRock Z77E-ITX LGA1155 Z77 mini ITX Intel Motherb
3- Kingston KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX
4- WD Caviar Black 7200 RPM
5- Intel 520 SSD 120gb

no dedicated GPU. Planning on using the integrated one.

Now, my question is about the PSU. I'm assuming this can all be run on ~400 watts with room to spare. Can someone please recommend one that I can buy for under $40, preferably from NCIX?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> I just bought this case for my dad. He's a computer programmer.
> 
> The specs of this build will be:
> 
> 1- Intel Core i7 3770K 3.5GHz LGA 1155 Processor
> 2- ASRock Z77E-ITX LGA1155 Z77 mini ITX Intel Motherb
> 3- Kingston KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX
> 4- WD Caviar Black 7200 RPM
> 5- Intel 520 SSD 120gb
> 
> no dedicated GPU. Planning on using the integrated one.
> 
> Now, my question is about the PSU. I'm assuming this can all be run on ~400 watts with room to spare. Can someone please recommend one that I can buy for under $40, preferably from NCIX?


One suggestion, if I may. get the core i5 3570k as there isnt really much difference except $100 price difference. Use that difference and spend a little bit more on the PSU


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

He actually needs the hyperthreading though.

I was thinking, how is this PSU?
http://www.amazon.com/PC-Power-Cooling-100-Percent-Capacitors/dp/B0064XAJUS/

Reviews are good and its on the recommended list as well. Will it fit into the case? What are size limitations for the PSU for this case?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> He actually needs the hyperthreading though.
> 
> I was thinking, how is this PSU?
> http://www.amazon.com/PC-Power-Cooling-100-Percent-Capacitors/dp/B0064XAJUS/
> 
> Reviews are good and its on the recommended list as well. Will it fit into the case? What are size limitations for the PSU for this case?


Ahh ok. You can fit up to 160mm in the space provided. That PSU fitting in will not be a problem!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Could anyone possibly give me the height between the floor and the 5.25" bay at the top? Need to see what size rad I can fit


And the rad will be placed vertically right? If no one answers this by the time I get home (9 hours from now) then I'll give you a measurement
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Pyropetepete maybe someting like this:
> 
> 
> 
> This 4 upper drives can be mountes horizonal. As I understand You want to mount there 14 HDDs.
> Than You'll have to modify side panels to mount there some fans.


Due to the perforated side, you could just as easily drill four holes and have that. Simplest mod ever, no need to dremel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizh*
> 
> What pump and reservoir would you recommend for a loop with a gpu/cpu, 240 rad and a 200 rad? It should also be able to fit in a 500R case.


Laing D5 for the pump. (MCP655). For the reservoir, you could buy the EK Res top attachment, I find those pretty. Otherwise, reservoirs are pretty much just based on looks, capacity, and if it fits. Pick one you like








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xStark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Got my new GT AP-14s today for push/pull configuration for my Corsair H100i. Some new photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Will be plugging the fans directly to the fan controller later, just testing them with Corsair Link for now, hence the ribbon cables going up from the pump)
> 
> Silverstone 120mm fan filters (still need to think of a neat way to cover the gaps around the fans):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, i wanted to ask soemething
> 
> did u mod the case to fit the h100i there and do the push pull config?
Click to expand...

Damn those H100i tubes are nice. And longer. My H100 doesn't fit in that same configuration. Also, did you remove the top tab on the front? My H100 tubing is too narrowly placed to fit on the top and that tab interferes


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> For those mentioning the lack of WiFi on the EVGA Stinger, here is my solution:
> 
> Now I just need to wait for the actual case to arrive haha. If anyone is interested I have the specs of the build on my profile, love to hear some opinions
> 
> Edit: Damned photos being rotated :/


You should put the rig in your sig. Go to your profile, scroll down to signature, then select your rig in the drop down menu below the text box.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizh*
> 
> I see, nice build! So that one res I linked to along with the motor is enough - i dont need other components, except for fittings that is.
> 
> Yes thatwill work perfect wish I had got a smaller Res
> 
> Would anyone happen to know if this could also be mounted in the Corsair 500R?


----------



## wizh

Thanks for your answer. I found this picture of a guy also mounting something similar in the 500r: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=109513

Is there any mounting brackets/support stuff I need to buy in order to do something like he did, or is it included?

I want to mount it like this: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-d5-x-res-top-140-csq-black-acetal.html


----------



## alex3773

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Einher*
> 
> Well, I think the NH-L9i is probably my best bet...


What do you think about this one:

Thermaltake AXP 100


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizh*
> 
> Thanks for your reply - how loud is it at 5V, and how do I set it to that?
> Guys: Will I be able to fit both a 120/200mm in the front as well as a d5 motor with this top/res


@5V I almost can't hear it







You can plug it to something like this:



I'm going to do switch (5 & 12V) for it at custom front panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Due to the perforated side, you could just as easily drill four holes and have that. Simplest mod ever, no need to dremel.


There is perforation, but I would do 2 holes for slow 120mm fans at the right panel, there will be quite hot and some airflow would be nice.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

One more question: Will a 3 slot GPU (GTX 570) fit in a case like this?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> One more question: Will a 3 slot GPU (GTX 570) fit in a case like this?


Sorry but it will not. Maximum width of video card should be no greater than 40mm - 45mm


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wizh*
> 
> Thanks for your reply - how loud is it at 5V, and how do I set it to that?
> Guys: Will I be able to fit both a 120/200mm in the front as well as a d5 motor with this top/res
> 
> 
> 
> @5V I almost can't hear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can plug it to something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to do switch (5 & 12V) for it at custom front panel.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Due to the perforated side, you could just as easily drill four holes and have that. Simplest mod ever, no need to dremel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is perforation, but I would do 2 holes for slow 120mm fans at the right panel, there will be quite hot and some airflow would be nice.
Click to expand...

Holes for the bolts or holes for the entire fan?


----------



## Qrchak

Of course for fans


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Of course for fans


lol beast. I'm cutting out the bottom floor of my prodigy for a 120mm monsta


----------



## Graffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamBlue*
> 
> Z77 Stinger does not.
> 
> Has anyone heard of somebody doing a backplate for the p8z77-i? I'm thinking of how ugly that pcb would look through a window, something has to be done!


check my build


----------



## psi_guy

not sure if this has been posted yet, but i just saw this on the bitfenix website: http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/prodigy-window-side-panel/

supposedly they are going to be available in february. not sure on price.

i am glad that they are offering a side panel. if and when i get one of these cases, i will definitely get one of these.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> not sure if this has been posted yet, but i just saw this on the bitfenix website: http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/prodigy-window-side-panel/


If the case came with a window like that positioned on both sides i'd pay £100 for it.


----------



## motokill36

you could make a clamp to hold rez
Or just mount D5 .
i used a piece of clean tube onto bottom of D5.

There is clamp's her tho

http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Reservoir-Accessories-cid-1250.html


----------



## xbournex

RSP $19.99 for the side panel window accessory.


----------



## Luarana

hi just picked up a bitfenix prodigy.

Full watercooled.

Dual XSPC Radiators EX240s and EX140s Top and Front Respectively.

Enermax Fans all around. 140 x2 120 x2

Gigabyte Z77N rnning a 3570k @ 4ghz.

I am a bit worried about my CPU thou its running a bit hot max temp so far is around 65 when playing games. I though watercool be lower.
idles around 40.

Also my CPU Vcore seems a bit high....

@ 1.2- 1.25
http://valid.canardpc.com/2658367


----------



## xStark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> No modifications reqiured, just remove top mesh fan cover.


thanks








i was looking at your prodigy build, and it inspired me to switch to an ITX









also, what about the lighting u used for ur case?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> RSP $19.99 for the side panel window accessory.


How easy is it to replace the lexan?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> RSP $19.99 for the side panel window accessory.


awesome! Im getting rid of my left side panel and will make new design for it!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> RSP $19.99 for the side panel window accessory.


When can we expect to see these?


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> When can we expect to see these?


I haven't seen them myself, since I haven't been in the office for about 2 months now. I'm pretty sure there will be more photos around once these get stocked in about 1-2 weeks time in north america. Our container just landed and stock should be replenished soon.

Our stock levels for the past month seem to have gone







, but its a good thing we caught it early and we've minimized shortage delays.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> I haven't seen them myself, since I haven't been in the office for about 2 months now. I'm pretty sure there will be more photos around once these get stocked in about 1-2 weeks time in north america. Our container just landed and stock should be replenished soon.
> 
> Our stock levels for the past month seem to have gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but its a good thing we caught it early and we've minimized shortage delays.


You have the dimensions? I'll put the stats in the OP.


----------



## xbournex

Not with me, but it will be the same as the perforated holes.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xStark*
> 
> hey, i wanted to ask soemething
> 
> did u mod the case to fit the h100i there and do the push pull config?


No, I just have the radiator flipped and held by 2 long bolts instead of all 4. I also don't have any 5.25" bay brackets - just the fan controller on zip ties. Worked out fine, just barely. Push fans are on top of the case with Silverstone filters over them, and pull fans are under the radiator. The fans are held by strong double-sided tape so they are not budging, and they are resting on the roof of the case anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Damn those H100i tubes are nice. And longer. My H100 doesn't fit in that same configuration. Also, did you remove the top tab on the front? My H100 tubing is too narrowly placed to fit on the top and that tab interferes


It would fit perhaps, pending on tube length, if you just flip it, push it toward the back of the case, and hold it with 2 bolts only, instead of all holes being filled with bolts in proper configuration. I could barely fit mine like that, and I had to first bolt down the pump and then attach the radiator, as the tubes are fairly stretched (but not dangerously so, but to their comfort limit, I think).


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> RSP $19.99 for the side panel window accessory.


Why is the whole heavy side panel less expensive than a plastic mesh front







The front is going for $30 on NCIX + $10 shipping =/


----------



## Acurax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> awesome! Im getting rid of my left side panel and will make new design for it!










Your left panel is beautiful...


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xStark*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was looking at your prodigy build, and it inspired me to switch to an ITX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, what about the lighting u used for ur case?


Unfortunately it's not mine build, just answered You


----------



## bobbavet

For your viewing pleasure.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Wow! Your case has certainly gone through quite a transformation! It looks very interesting now, quite menacing from the front! The fan looks a bit like an enlarged dark barrel of a gun in the photos. Or like looking into the exhaust of a jet engine.


----------



## Pyropetepete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Pyropetepete maybe someting like this:
> 
> 
> 
> This 4 upper drives can be mountes horizonal. As I understand You want to mount there 14 HDDs.
> Than You'll have to modify side panels to mount there some fans.


I looked into this soon as i got home.

Offending item #1 raised section. hammer flat or cut out perhaps!



Fan does fit, 120x25mm seen here, perhaps even a 140mm X2 will go



8 drive fit no problems



12 drive = 24,000GB / 24TB





So 8 drive fiot as per the photos and the sketch from Qrchak. it would best if they all can go as per his drawing. So the soultion is going to be cut the bottom section out and sink the drives a little. I have yet to measure how much room is needed but i think it's 15mm short to fit the drives in.

A nice simple U bracket over the section will do the job

I shall report back after work!


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> RSP $19.99 for the side panel window accessory.


How much in the UK? I bet more than £20, dam you TAX.


----------



## bobbavet

Have you considered a sump to hold the drives? I made a sump out of a baking tray to hold wiring out of case. Also check out the weight and distortion of the front case leg.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbavet*
> 
> For your viewing pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Great Nice job
> 
> What the Temps like with the 690 ?


----------



## Pyropetepete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbavet*
> 
> Have you considered a sump to hold the drives? I made a sump out of a baking tray to hold wiring out of case. Also check out the weight and distortion of the front case leg.


Yep thats exactly what i have thought of doing. I can bolt in on the back of the PSU/mobo mount and sorted


----------



## Luarana

Anyone else have trouble closing the Top "Fan Filter" When installing Double Fan Radiator at the top???
The screws used to bolt my Radiators is the hex top screw.



This causes my Filter to warp at the top.

Also has anyone tried removing the FlexiLegs from the bottom of the case yet?

My case has quite a bit of weight and it bends alot at the bottom.


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bobbavet*
> 
> For your viewing pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Great Nice job
> 
> What the Temps like with the 690 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't done any significant testing. as yet. I did do a Unigine pass sub 1080Res on my workbench monitor with everything else to the MAX. Was sitting about 70C. CPU sits @ 51C on [email protected] stock..
> 
> Don't know much about the GPU but am hoping to match my 2600K CPU @ 4.6Ghz OC.
Click to expand...


----------



## ReaperXGr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> RSP $19.99 for the side panel window accessory.


Only black & white?! What about red and yellow colors??


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Also has anyone tried removing the FlexiLegs from the bottom of the case yet?
> 
> My case has quite a bit of weight and it bends alot at the bottom.


I am working on a fix! I will be making molds for the legs and handles and casting them out of resin. It will be strong like ABS plastic. I will also be making a unique set of legs for the bottom as well!







This will be happening soon


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luarana*
> 
> Anyone else have trouble closing the Top "Fan Filter" When installing Double Fan Radiator at the top???
> The screws used to bolt my Radiators is the hex top screw.


You should use soething like this:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luarana*
> 
> Also has anyone tried removing the FlexiLegs from the bottom of the case yet?


Of course, many people did this, me too








You nead some new legs if You planning to remove original ones.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Just saw this amazing cooling solution lol


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Just saw this amazing cooling solution lol


Wow is all I can say....


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I am working on a fix! I will be making molds for the legs and handles and casting them out of resin. It will be strong like ABS plastic. I will also be making a unique set of legs for the bottom as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be happening soon


Can't wait for your solution. Would love to have that for Prodigious.


----------



## barkinos98

guys, is it possible to make 1.5p/p? i plan to mount a fan controller (subject to change) if i get my machine, and so put the 240mm up top, but i dont want to sacrifice cooling, so i was wondering if i could mount one 120mm inside and the rad and 2 other fans externally? does it raise too much over the handles and would it require me to cut stuff? i saw someone mod their recon (what i probably be buying btw) and mount a 240mm internally, so worst case thats what i do. i want the orange one so bad! probably would get the black mesh with orange borders (if the colors match, duh) and mount a 180mm on the front; it appears to fit without blocking the bay. the drive is the one i have in my mac, if i ever get a data doubler and make it external. so yeah that wont affect performance too much right? putting 3 fans on a EX240?


----------



## luciddreamer124

Thought I would share some pictures of my Prodigy:


----------



## davwman

^^^who did your windows?


----------



## luciddreamer124

I did







.
First windows I've ever cut out, and they are far from perfect if you look close, but I am happy with them


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Thought I would share some pictures of my Prodigy:


WAIT ARE YOU THE SINGULARITY DUDE? HE HAS THE SAME RIG AS YOU DO UNTIL THE COOLANT COLOR OMG OMG OMG SINGULARITY IS ON OCN


----------



## adamski07

Lucid, It looks great. Love the placement of power button and CSQ block.


----------



## Iceco

Very nice build, i also really like the powerbutton there









Maybe make the windowrivets blue to emphasize them.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Thought I would share some pictures of my Prodigy:


WOW thats looks Great
VERY NICE


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Thought I would share some pictures of my Prodigy:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks incredible


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> WAIT ARE YOU THE SINGULARITY DUDE? HE HAS THE SAME RIG AS YOU DO UNTIL THE COOLANT COLOR OMG OMG OMG SINGULARITY IS ON OCN


Nawww. I went off of several ideas from his build, mainly for the watercooling, but a lot of my components are different. Also there are some key differences in the window mods, cable routing, and loop configuration. Thanks to him tho for the inspiration


----------



## crash01

@lucid: very nice, btw where is power on etc?


----------



## wizh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> @lucid: very nice, btw where is power on etc?


It's on the window on the gpu-side of the case


----------



## luciddreamer124

Ya I had to sacrifice the side panel connectors for the window mod, but I probably would have removed them anyway since they just make a mess of cable management and prevent you from removing the side easily. Plus I like the look and feel of the vandal switch


----------



## HuwSharpe

Random observation, the White prodigy shows up all sparkly under a black light, as if the paint on the metal work is full of metallic bits.


----------



## xStark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> No, I just have the radiator flipped and held by 2 long bolts instead of all 4. I also don't have any 5.25" bay brackets - just the fan controller on zip ties. Worked out fine, just barely. Push fans are on top of the case with Silverstone filters over them, and pull fans are under the radiator. The fans are held by strong double-sided tape so they are not budging, and they are resting on the roof of the case anyway.


thanks for your reply







i also tried using zip ties with the 2 fans in front of my aerocool strike x
can u please post some pics for reference?







of the fan controller and the h100i attachment from the inside and out..

also, did u use cathodes for your lighting? or led strip?


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Thought I would share some pictures of my Prodigy:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {/spoiler]


REALLY COOL!!!! I love this, it looks amazing. I hope you don't mind, but I'm going to be that guy that asks a billion questions xD (More so parts than anything)

What are you using for the power button, it looks like some metal thing? Is that 2 rads I see (what brand/model)? Did you sleeve the cables yourself (or did you get them from somewhere)? What fittings are those? Temperatures?

Okay so not as many questions as I thought I'd ask, I'm still working out the details in my build as I have some time until I get the funds. Ah! This looks so nice!







Nice work!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Thought I would share some pictures of my Prodigy:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {/spoiler]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY COOL!!!! I love this, it looks amazing. I hope you don't mind, but I'm going to be that guy that asks a billion questions xD (More so parts than anything)
> 
> What are you using for the power button, it looks like some metal thing? Is that 2 rads I see (what brand/model)? Did you sleeve the cables yourself (or did you get them from somewhere)? What fittings are those? Temperatures?
> 
> Okay so not as many questions as I thought I'd ask, I'm still working out the details in my build as I have some time until I get the funds. Ah! This looks so nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work!
Click to expand...

Vandal switch

Bitspower fittings

Cables are custom, but he may have outsourced

No idea on rads..


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> REALLY COOL!!!! I love this, it looks amazing. I hope you don't mind, but I'm going to be that guy that asks a billion questions xD (More so parts than anything)
> 
> What are you using for the power button, it looks like some metal thing? Is that 2 rads I see (what brand/model)? Did you sleeve the cables yourself (or did you get them from somewhere)? What fittings are those? Temperatures?
> 
> Okay so not as many questions as I thought I'd ask, I'm still working out the details in my build as I have some time until I get the funds. Ah! This looks so nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work!


Thanks man!

Power button: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=22162

Rads: 2 Black ice stealth 240mm

Cables: I actually built them from the ground up. First time I custom sleeved, so I thought I might as well go big. Bought wire, crimping materials, and MDPC sleeving. Not a perfect job but definitely happy with them for my first time. I'm going to be posting a lot more pics of my sleeving and cable routing in my build log (sig).

Bitspower black sparkle fittings

As far as temps I'm still working on the overclocks. I am having some weird voltage issues with the motherboard so the CPU is being troublesome. I did delid the processor (3570k) so the temps should be very good if I can get it stable. Graphics card loads at low 40s.

PM me if you have any more questions, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> REALLY COOL!!!! I love this, it looks amazing. I hope you don't mind, but I'm going to be that guy that asks a billion questions xD (More so parts than anything)
> 
> What are you using for the power button, it looks like some metal thing? Is that 2 rads I see (what brand/model)? Did you sleeve the cables yourself (or did you get them from somewhere)? What fittings are those? Temperatures?
> 
> Okay so not as many questions as I thought I'd ask, I'm still working out the details in my build as I have some time until I get the funds. Ah! This looks so nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> Power button: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=22162
> 
> Rads: 2 Black ice stealth 240mm
> 
> Cables: I actually built them from the ground up. First time I custom sleeved, so I thought I might as well go big. Bought wire, crimping materials, and MDPC sleeving. Not a perfect job but definitely happy with them for my first time. I'm going to be posting a lot more pics of my sleeving and cable routing in my build log (sig).
> 
> Bitspower black sparkle fittings
> 
> As far as temps I'm still working on the overclocks. I am having some weird voltage issues with the motherboard so the CPU is being troublesome. I did delid the processor (3570k) so the temps should be very good if I can get it stable. Graphics card loads at low 40s.
Click to expand...

Dude that's bad-ass.. never heard of anyone making their own cables from the ground-up


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Thought I would share some pictures of my Prodigy:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great, really reminds me of the Signularity Computers Prodigy build; a lot of the same components and colours. Did you take inspiration from him?


----------



## audioholic

Did this little project for some kicks. Just wanted to see what the outcome would be...cant wait to get on with the real panel







It is really hard to see in this picture as I cannot show it with side mounted LEDs







But hopefully you guys can see what I have here


----------



## Luarana

hey Lucid what sort of temperatures are you pulling with your 3570k??

Im getting 38 Idles with a mild overclock....

Even my GRaphics card is lower temp.. =[


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Dude that's bad-ass.. never heard of anyone making their own cables from the ground-up


Its really not hard once you learn the process. You just need the right tools and a LOT of patience. Its nice though because then you can make any sort of cable you want any length.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Looks great, really reminds me of the Signularity Computers Prodigy build; a lot of the same components and colours. Did you take inspiration from him?


I did take many ideas from him. He has an excellent taste for hardware and design. I do have several different things tho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luarana*
> 
> hey Lucid what sort of temperatures are you pulling with your 3570k??
> 
> Im getting 38 Idles with a mild overclock....
> 
> Even my GRaphics card is lower temp.. =[


As I mentioned previously I'm having some weird voltage issues with the motherboard that are causing instability. Hopefully I can figure it out and bring you some results. Definitely a LOT cooler than that tho. Idles average around 26. I was able to get 4.5 but with an unreasonably high voltage. Load was around 60
Note that I did delid my processor, which generally drops temps 15-20c instantly.


----------



## Luarana

My Loads Are @ 67-72 depending on the core. Running Prime95
@ 4ghz

Should i remount my CPU Cooler? Or get a second pump or something.

Im a little worried i did it wrong.









Anyone can give me some pointers???


----------



## luciddreamer124

What cooler do you have? And what TIM?


----------



## Luarana

ive got the following..

holding everything down is Antec Formula 7 TIM....

Heatkiller Rev3.0 1155/1156 CPU Block Ni-BL
Koolance PMP-450S 12/24V Water Pump
EK Full Cover VGA Block EK-FC7850 Acetal+Nickel CSQ
XSPC EX240 Crossflow Radiator
XSPC EX140 Radiator

and alot of tubing...


----------



## luciddreamer124

Hmmm pretty decent setup. Definitely seems to hot for that, getting another pump wouldn't help. Try remounting your waterblock


----------



## barkinos98

luciddreamer124, which pump+res combo are you using? it looks like the 100mm one, and if it fits its just awesome news for my rig. MCP355 is the pump yeah?


----------



## Luarana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> You should use soething like this:


Anyone know what Screw Size this is?? So i can buy from Local hardware....

I believe i dont have any that came with my BitFenix or other products. The screw should fit in my XSPC Radiator...


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Did this little project for some kicks. Just wanted to see what the outcome would be...cant wait to get on with the real panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is really hard to see in this picture as I cannot show it with side mounted LEDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hopefully you guys can see what I have here


That looks mint.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Did this little project for some kicks. Just wanted to see what the outcome would be...cant wait to get on with the real panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is really hard to see in this picture as I cannot show it with side mounted LEDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hopefully you guys can see what I have here


Dude that really rocks!! Great job on it









@Luciddreamer--what you have done is truly incredible! I am awed and inspired to take a few approaches from yours and incorporate it into mine. Not the colors or setup mind you, but the switches and the custom wiring. So my question is this. What type of wiring did you use? 16awg or 18awg?


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> luciddreamer124, which pump+res combo are you using? it looks like the 100mm one, and if it fits its just awesome news for my rig. MCP355 is the pump yeah?


Ya it is the EK X res 140. Note that it is the older version (not the CSQ model) because I needed the recessed inlet that the older on has. Also it is taller than the CSQ model. And yes it is the MCP35x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Dude that really rocks!! Great job on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Luciddreamer--what you have done is truly incredible! I am awed and inspired to take a few approaches from yours and incorporate it into mine. Not the colors or setup mind you, but the switches and the custom wiring. So my question is this. What type of wiring did you use? 16awg or 18awg?


Thanks I really appreciate it. I used 18awg. I recommend the MDPC crimping tool


----------



## HuwSharpe

Just thought i would share the video clip as i've never thought to make one till now. Basically i have wired lights to my Recon, so able to control both fans and lights through the web interface, currently between lights off, on and then what i call stealth, which is UV, which means i now need to replace all my nice black cables with white ones, sigh. =)

MOV_0126.zip 3475k .zip file


Forgive the low quality and shaky hands.


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luarana*
> 
> Anyone know what Screw Size this is?? So i can buy from Local hardware....
> I believe i dont have any that came with my BitFenix or other products. The screw should fit in my XSPC Radiator...


This is M3 screw, I think all water cooling rads has the sam. You can retrieve them from old PSU. Screw-thread is the same as in ODD or FDD.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> This is M3 screw, I think all water cooling rads has the sam. You can retrieve them from old PSU. Screw-thread is the same as in ODD or FDD.


No all watercooling rads are not the same. XSPC uses UNC 6-32 screws. Screw size will vary by rad manufacturer. Most European manufacturers use M3 or M4 and US manufacturers use UNC 6-32


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> No all watercooling rads are not the same. XSPC uses UNC 6-32 screws. Screw size will vary by rad manufacturer. Most European manufacturers use M3 or M4 and US manufacturers use UNC 6-32


You are right, I didn't had XSPC in my hands yet








So, Luarana You have to get 6-32 screws with a countersunk head 5-6mm long, of course if you didn't get them with rad.


----------



## Luarana

Thanks Guys.

Screw was difficult to find but they fit









Now i dont have to bend my filter to get it in.

ITs a shame no Equipment come with those screws


----------



## TeamBlue

Just ordered my orange prodigy from newegg tonight for my new project: Nuclear Pumpkin. Also ordered a couple sheets of perspex and a silverstone 750. There's gonna be some dremeling in my immediate future. Loads of awesomeness to follow: p8z77-i, lots of EK waterblocks, a gtx 690, and instead of shoehorning rads into it I'm really leaning towards a phobya 1080 mounted to my desk with bulkhead fittings and quick disconnects.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Sounds crazy dude. Excited to see it.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Sounds crazy dude. Excited to see it.

Damn double posts


----------



## Luarana

@ Luciddreamer124

how did you get your Persplex in an L Shaped?

Did you dremil or Jigsaw?


----------



## luciddreamer124

Actually, the acrylic is just a square piece for each window. I cut out the side panel with a dremel, using a large drill bit in the corners. Then I just cut a square of acrylic with a jigsaw that fit the back of the panel, and bolted it on.


----------



## Petter-S

So, I'm thinking about building a prodigy rig.

I would like a mobo with 3570k, so it has to be a Z77 for overclocking compatibility. I currently have a Noctua NH-D14 that I would like to use. Can use only one fan to get it to fit. Will eventually buy a HD7970 GPU so I'll need plenty PCI space.

So is this even possible? Would really like to get the Evga Stinger, but seems like it doesn't suppert the Noctua?


----------



## Dmz96

The EVGA Stinger has gotten some really nasty reviews on newegg in terms of it's bios software, specifically it's overclocking ability. you may want to rethink that. It's agreed the ASUS P8Z77-I is one of the best ones available mainly because It has room for an air cooler and PCI-e card (the two aren't squished next to each other). I'm going with the ASRock Itx as that one is cheaper than the ASUS, matches my color scheme, and since I'll be water cooling I won't have to worry about the little to no room for an air cooler on that mobo.


----------



## longroadtrip

As a person who has the ASRock Z77E-ITX, Asus P8Z77-I, and the EVGA Stinger, my advice would be to go with the ASRock currently.

The Stinger needs a complete BIOS update (EVGA has announced no info that they are working on one) that solves a few issues before I will recommend it. Mine is running very stable and it indeed is the best looking of the ITX boards, but it has it's quirks.


----------



## SonofJor-El

The Asus board does sport plenty of room for anything you throw at it. The only thing that will throw you off is the colors, especially if you have a specific scheme you will want to do. Otherwise it is a great motherboard in terms reliability


----------



## Pestilaence

What do you guys think of this mobo?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157340

Since I'm wanting to stick with an AMD build, there are only two options listed on NewEgg. I've been looking around for other viable options, but keep going back to this one, even though it has bad reviews. I really don't want to do an Intel build, but it doesn't seem like I have too many options. Does anyone know of anything I could do to keep the MOSFET section super cool? The board I linked above apparently has heat issues while sitting in BIOS.


----------



## SonofJor-El

I would not recommend that board at all. There have been numerous reviews on other sites with others reporting heat issues--even fires! Its not even worth it...


----------



## Dmz96

Water cool it I guess, I don't see much other options. You could point a fan on it? Does this board only have issues while in bios?

EDIT: Ninja'd! I agree, that board looks like it could be a *blast* 0.o (Pun intended)


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> What do you guys think of this mobo?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157340
> 
> Since I'm wanting to stick with an AMD build, there are only two options listed on NewEgg. I've been looking around for other viable options, but keep going back to this one, even though it has bad reviews. I really don't want to do an Intel build, but it doesn't seem like I have too many options. Does anyone know of anything I could do to keep the MOSFET section super cool? The board I linked above apparently has heat issues while sitting in BIOS.


Those are some pretty scary reviews...if it was me, I'd stay away...people on OCN are also reporting the same issue


----------



## SonofJor-El

The board has major issues. People have used a fan to cool it but that shouldnt be necessary at all. It isnt worth the $90. Spend the extra money and go with Intel and know that it is going to be reliable


----------



## Pestilaence

From most of the reviews I've seen, it only happens while sitting in BIOS for 15-20 mins.. I do plan on getting a small closed loop water cooling system, but only for the CPU. The issue happens with the MOSFET and VRM (I don't know what either of those do though.. I'm not THAT computer savvy lol).

If that board is out, that only leaves me with one other choice if I do an AMD mini-ITX build...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157273

The reason I don't want that one though is because the base RAM speed that it allows is only 1333. It can handle higher, but only after OC'ing. I do plan on OC'ing, but I don't have any experience with it at all. Also, some people have reported that board being DOA, and also having USB problems. So I guess I'm kind of stuck. :/


----------



## audioholic

Agreed. If I didnt get my Asus Z77 for 50 bucks I would have definitely went with the ASROCK board! I love EVGA for customer support, but was leery of the lack of BIOS features(needs tweaking) as LRT said. The Asus is a great board, but those blues and daughterboard can get in the way of your build if you are really that picky about aesthetics as I am. But you can make anything work with what you are going for. I personally am going watercooling and will be having a window on the opposite side of the GPU and so I have some plans to give my Prodigy a one off look...I hope


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Water cool it I guess, I don't see much other options. You could point a fan on it? Does this board only have issues while in bios?
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd! I agree, that board looks like it could be a *blast* 0.o (Pun intended)


LOL


----------



## Pestilaence

Yeah, I've been pretty picky about looks. I always am for stuff like this. I have a custom built AMD desktop that I made about 5 years back, and it's always been super reliable. I like that point, plus the fact that AMD CPU's are cheaper. I don't really wanna spend 250+ on the board and CPU when I could spend 175 and get what I thought I wanted (minus all the heat issues on the mobo).


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> From most of the reviews I've seen, it only happens while sitting in BIOS for 15-20 mins.. I do plan on getting a small closed loop water cooling system, but only for the CPU. The issue happens with the MOSFET and VRM (I don't know what either of those do though.. I'm not THAT computer savvy lol).
> 
> If that board is out, that only leaves me with one other choice if I do an AMD mini-ITX build...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157273
> 
> The reason I don't want that one though is because the base RAM speed that it allows is only 1333. It can handle higher, but only after OC'ing. I do plan on OC'ing, but I don't have any experience with it at all. Also, some people have reported that board being DOA, and also having USB problems. So I guess I'm kind of stuck. :/


If you plan on OCing, why would you even begin to consider a mobo that has VRM heat issues? What do you think sends the voltage to the CPU? If it overheats in the BIOS at stock voltage, imagine what it will do with higher voltage running through them!


----------



## Pestilaence

And btw, aside from going with a small closed loop CPU water cooler, I do still have the two stock fans up top blowing out, and I have a 230MM Spectre fan up front. I was gonna mount the small rad on the back and just loops the water lines down.


----------



## audioholic

this will be you....on fire...not a devil


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> If you plan on OCing, why would you even begin to consider a mobo that has VRM heat issues? What do you think sends the voltage to the CPU? If it overheats in the BIOS at stock voltage, imagine what it will do with higher voltage running through them!


As mentioned though, I didn't know what VRM's do. While I did build my current desktop, I haven't done any OC'ing on it.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will be you....on fire...not a devil


It won't be ME that's on fire, it'd be my board lol.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> And btw, aside from going with a small closed loop CPU water cooler, I do still have the two stock fans up top blowing out, and I have a 230MM Spectre fan up front. I was gonna mount the small rad on the back and just loops the water lines down.


That should be more than enough to keep it cool.... that is cool enough to not burn the marshmallows you'll roasting over it 0.o
No idea why on earth ASRock would sell a board like that, do they even test their products?


----------



## longroadtrip

If you want to give your money away...just send it to me instead...at least that way you won't be disappointed when the VRMs blow and take your CPU with them...


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> It won't be ME that's on fire, it'd be my board lol.


Break out the hotdogs and s'mores! I personally would like to go with AMD as well since that is what I have in my Phantom Zone build. With the lack of choices I am going with Intel until more viable and reliable options with AMD


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> That should be more than enough to keep it cool.... that is cool enough to not burn the marshmallows you'll roasting over it 0.o
> No idea why on earth ASRock would sell a board like that, do they even test their products?


Has always made me wonder why they just don't pull the product, unless people were over-reacting and their board didn't ACTUALLY catch fire, they just got super warm.. It could also have been that the board was in a super confined case, and didn't have airflow through it. Mine should have more than enough airflow, plus water cooling for the CPU... idk. I've been looking on NewEgg for an Intel board, but can't really make up my mind on one. I want to be able to get a super fast, quad-core CPU (don't think I'll really need six or eight cores), but would really like to stay under 300 bucks.. Can someone recommend a board and CPU for me? I also don't know the difference between the I3-5-7's. I plan on using this for some fairly heavy gaming as well...


----------



## longroadtrip

I love the smell of burnt circuits in the morning...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz3Cc7wlfkI


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Has always made me wonder why they just don't pull the product, unless people were over-reacting and their board didn't ACTUALLY catch fire, they just got super warm.. It could also have been that the board was in a super confined case, and didn't have airflow through it. Mine should have more than enough airflow, plus water cooling for the CPU... idk. I've been looking on NewEgg for an Intel board, but can't really make up my mind on one. I want to be able to get a super fast, quad-core CPU (don't think I'll really need six or eight cores), but would really like to stay under 300 bucks.. Can someone recommend a board and CPU for me? I also don't know the difference between the I3-5-7's. I plan on using this for some fairly heavy gaming as well...


I have read that small fires have occured with 7 different people. In any case, I would go with the i5 3570k and an Asus P8Z77 I deluxe board, especially if you need the room for your cooler and GPU


----------



## audioholic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPYlCHOozDw


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPYlCHOozDw


LOL wow...


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I have read that small fires have occured with 7 different people. In any case, I would go with the i5 3570k and an Asus P8Z77 I deluxe board, especially if you need the room for your cooler and GPU


Second this! You can always get creative and find a way to hide the blue, be it window placement or using colored tape or something. While I would love my build to look exactly as I wanted it, if the difference between a solid build and one that looks like a nice statue is a bit of blue, i'll take the blue.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I have read that small fires have occured with 7 different people. In any case, I would go with the i5 3570k and an Asus P8Z77 I deluxe board, especially if you need the room for your cooler and GPU


But see, I don't want to spend $200+ on just the CPU for a 3.0(+ or -)GHZ. That's the major reason why I've stayed with the AMD builds.


----------



## Pestilaence

Yeah, the board that I DID have in mind still had a little bit of blue in it. I figured I have the black case, with a blue front Temp/Fan controller that I'm using from my current build... but I was just going to do a black and blue color scheme.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> But see, I don't want to spend $200+ on just the CPU for a 3.0(+ or -)GHZ. That's the major reason why I've stayed with the AMD builds.


Trust me when I say I do understand BUT you did ask







Price is an issue I know but they are solid and stable


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Trust me when I say I do understand BUT you did ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price is an issue I know but they are solid and stable


Oh no, I fully appreciate the recommendation! I was just saying that I wanna ball on a budget lol. So, maybe I'm just back to thinking of modding the mobo shelf to accommodate a m-atx board, and cutting the back I/O panel a bit.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Oh no, I fully appreciate the recommendation! I was just saying that I wanna ball on a budget lol. So, maybe I'm just back to thinking of modding the mobo shelf to accommodate a m-atx board, and cutting the back I/O panel a bit.


Check out Adamski07. His thread shows how he took his Prodigy and turned it into an m-ATX build

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313366/mod-project-prodigious-bitfenix-prodigy-matx-watercooled-and-more/0_50


----------



## xNovax

*ADD ME*


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Check out Adamski07. His thread shows how he took his Prodigy and turned it into an m-ATX build
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313366/mod-project-prodigious-bitfenix-prodigy-matx-watercooled-and-more/0_50


Yeah, I've seen his build before... it's pretty awesome. It's a little too custom for me though. I think something like that would be cool, but it would be a lot of work to do by myself. I've seen someone else mount a m-atx board to the existing shelf, and just center it up, cut out the back a little, and drill new mounting holes. I was thinking something a bit more along those lines, since it wouldn't be as intensive, although still cool as hell.


----------



## Dmz96

EDIT. Wrong page -.-


----------



## MightyMission

I'd love to see a setup like adamski's or that one with the SLi shuttle 2011 m-atx mobo in a low key prodigy build...stealth is a wonderful thing!
I'd get on that if I was brave enough to desolder the dvi-d sockets on my 680 so I could make it single slot..


----------



## Dmz96

what's the easiest way to get a window on this? Would bolting one on or using cstrip/tape be easier? I think bolting would be and I don't think I mind the exposed acrylic (the edges could always be rounded w/ sandpaper, no?) but I'm interested in what everyone else has to say. I'm now in the process of finding ways to make my build cheaper and I think I can make my own window for less than $90, right?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> what's the easiest way to get a window on this? Would bolting one on or using cstrip/tape be easier? I think bolting would be and I don't think I mind the exposed acrylic (the edges could always be rounded w/ sandpaper, no?) but I'm interested in what everyone else has to say. I'm now in the process of finding ways to make my build cheaper and I think I can make my own window for less than $90, right?


Technically you can yes. People have stated they used masking tape to cover the area they want to cut, draw the window and then use a jigsaw to cut it out. I am having mine done and it will be flush with the cutout using double sided tape.








Of course that is one of a few ways you could do it. Acrylic is pretty cheap as well and if you could borrow a jigsaw from someone it can be done


----------



## MightyMission

you can buy window kits for the prodigy
http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/prodigy-window-side-panel


----------



## xNovax

Bitfenix is coming out with a window panel that you will be able to buy. No need to mess about with your own door.


----------



## xNovax

Bitfenix Window


----------



## Pestilaence

Could someone do me a quick favor, since I'm at work, and measure the inside to inside dimension of the side panels? I'm highly considering doing the m-atx mod to the mounting shelf, and the back I/O panel, but while browsing that form of MOBO of NewEgg, I noticed that the boards on there are all different sizes. I want to make sure that I get one that will actually fit inside the case itself, when the side panels both on.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Bitfenix is coming out with a window panel that you will be able to buy. No need to mess about with your own door.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission*
> 
> you can buy window kits for the prodigy
> http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/prodigy-window-side-panel


The thing about BitFenix's window panels is that the window is on the panel that I don't want the window on, I want it on the side with the power button so I can see my GPU's backplate, my Cpu's waterblock, the tubing/fittings, the sleeved cabels I'll be making, and the pump/rez. Having the window on the other side limits it to just the GPU after a rad and it's fans are installed, and even then I could care less about the front of the gpu. Thanks for the suggestions, though, they would have been perfect if it wasn't for this flaw!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Technically you can yes. People have stated they used masking tape to cover the area they want to cut, draw the window and then use a jigsaw to cut it out. I am having mine done and it will be flush with the cutout using double sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that is one of a few ways you could do it. Acrylic is pretty cheap as well and if you could borrow a jigsaw from someone it can be done


Well my father has a jigsaw so I could do it for cheaper probably. I think i will just bolt it on, as I don't understand the Cstrip/double sided tape method.

I'll have to look into that way more.
Edit: I found a video of it, it makes so much more sense now and the tape/cstrip method is by far easier. It's really just cutting the shape you wand for the window and then taping a square piece of your window material to the back of it, so it looks like you cut the window but you really didn't







The cstrip is purely aesthetic as well (besides sealing the very small gap made by the thick double sided tape), which is good because I'm not too sure if I like that


----------



## audioholic

Did this project








Not on thick enough acrylic to get the real effect, and this is just a test piece so hopefully all will work out the right way when I do it for real


----------



## XPclassified

nicely done.. prolly put more LED


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> The thing about BitFenix's window panels is that the window is on the panel that I don't want the window on, I want it on the side with the power button so I can see my GPU's backplate, my Cpu's waterblock, the tubing/fittings, the sleeved cabels I'll be making, and the pump/rez. Having the window on the other side limits it to just the GPU after a rad and it's fans are installed, and even then I could care less about the front of the gpu. Thanks for the suggestions, though, they would have been perfect if it wasn't for this flaw!
> Well my father has a jigsaw so I could do it for cheaper probably. I think i will just bolt it on, as I don't understand the Cstrip/double sided tape method.
> 
> I'll have to look into that way more.
> Edit: I found a video of it, it makes so much more sense now and the tape/cstrip method is by far easier. It's really just cutting the shape you wand for the window and then taping a square piece of your window material to the back of it, so it looks like you cut the window but you really didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cstrip is purely aesthetic as well (besides sealing the very small gap made by the thick double sided tape), which is good because I'm not too sure if I like that


Excellent!!








Quote:


> Did this project
> Not on thick enough acrylic to get the real effect, and this is just a test piece so hopefully all will work out the right way when I do it for real










Looking great


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPclassified*
> 
> nicely done.. prolly put more LED


This here is the same amount of LEDs.

So going to the thicker acrylic will definitely do the trick.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Can anyone recommend a graphics card with a white PCB? There's a few KFA2 cards i've seen but are there any others?


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> This here is the same amount of LEDs.
> 
> So going to the thicker acrylic will definitely do the trick.


How are you mounting that plate? Are you fastening it to the mobo shelf somehow? And how are you mounting the actual mobo to it? Are you essentially replacing the standoff with the acrylic plate?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> How are you mounting that plate? Are you fastening it to the mobo shelf somehow? And how are you mounting the actual mobo to it? Are you essentially replacing the standoff with the acrylic plate?


He likes to use Hello Kitty duck tape


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> He likes to use Hello Kitty duck tape


Ha...

One other thing I've been wondering about, since I ran into this problem before on my current desktop, but just never did anything about it... is hwo do you guys hook up extra fans, if the mobo only has a certain number of fan plug ins? Say the mobo has 3 plug ins, but you have 4 fans...?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Ha...
> 
> One other thing I've been wondering about, since I ran into this problem before on my current desktop, but just never did anything about it... is hwo do you guys hook up extra fans, if the mobo only has a certain number of fan plug ins? Say the mobo has 3 plug ins, but you have 4 fans...?


Fan controllers







Bitfenix Recon FTW


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Fan controllers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitfenix Recon FTW


Hm, ok... cause I have a fan controller like that, I guess I'd have to take a look at it, as I may have missed the extra connections, or I hooked things up wrong lol.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Hm, ok... cause I have a fan controller like that, I guess I'd have to take a look at it, as I may have missed the extra connections, or I hooked things up wrong lol.


LOL. If you need extra eyes just post pics here and we could assist you


----------



## Pestilaence

Also, if I get a board that has an FM1 socket, is that compatible with an FM2 CPU?


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> LOL. If you need extra eyes just post pics here and we could assist you


Yeah, it's been a while since I've messed with my computer, and essentially 5 years since i built my current one. That was my first and only self-built computer, and I know I've learned some things since then, but I was pretty sure that I knew all of the intricacies of it lol.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Also, if I get a board that has an FM1 socket, is that compatible with an FM2 CPU?


Sadly no...

http://blog.outletpc.com/2012/09/24/socket-fm1-to-socket-fm2-amds-processor-socket-transition/


----------



## klipo71e

Hello,

this is my experiment...


----------



## WALSRU

^ Wow, that looks really clean


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klipo71e*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> this is my experiment...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks really cool


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klipo71e*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> this is my experiment...


WOW! More pictures and specs please!!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klipo71e*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> this is my experiment...


What materials / techniques did you use to make that acrylic top?


----------



## XPclassified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klipo71e*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> this is my experiment...


Wow looking nice


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> WOW! More pictures and specs please!!


By more pictures did you mean everyone quote the whole post? Then here you go!


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> From most of the reviews I've seen, it only happens while sitting in BIOS for 15-20 mins.. I do plan on getting a small closed loop water cooling system, but only for the CPU. The issue happens with the MOSFET and VRM (I don't know what either of those do though.. I'm not THAT computer savvy lol).
> 
> If that board is out, that only leaves me with one other choice if I do an AMD mini-ITX build...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157273
> 
> The reason I don't want that one though is because the base RAM speed that it allows is only 1333. It can handle higher, but only after OC'ing. I do plan on OC'ing, but I don't have any experience with it at all. Also, some people have reported that board being DOA, and also having USB problems. So I guess I'm kind of stuck. :/


When i'll done Prodigy I'm going to do another rig on FM2 too, was going to get this Asrock, but I've change my mind. Now my mobo No.1 is MSI FM2-A75IA-E53 it's better equipped, and hope better at all then Asrock


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> When i'll done Prodigy I'm going to do another rig on FM2 too, was going to get this Asrock, but I've change my mind. Now my mobo No.1 is MSI FM2-A75IA-E53 it's better equipped, and hope better at all then Asrock


And where exactly would you be getting one of those? I had seen it listed on NewEgg a while back, but it's always out of stock.


----------



## Qrchak

In Poland they're available in my local store instead of Asrock








In US: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00A2VJIQE/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## Phunky Phish

May I ask a question, to double check. I know its been asked before, but I cannot find definative answers (or pics) so wanted to check before spending my hard earned cash.

I want to add a rad to the front of my Prodigy. I have a ODD fitted, which I do not want to loose.

I want to fit either a Phobya 200mm rad or Magicool 180mm rad.

I plan to use 2 x Silverstone FM181's in push/pull config.

I know the 180mm rad will not be a problem, but could I use the 200mm rad and still have my ODD and not have issues with the side power/reset/USB's? I thought I read that a 200mm rad gave cleance problems. Or would having the 32mm thk fan spacing it back resolve this issue?

I dont need the drive bays as I have 2 x 2.5" drives which can be squeezed anywhere!

I want to OC my 3570k to circa 4.5GHz. Or should I just go with a H80i? As I only plan to OC the CPU and wont be putting my 7950 under water!

Many thanks for your help and input guys.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> When i'll done Prodigy I'm going to do another rig on FM2 too, was going to get this Asrock, but I've change my mind. Now my mobo No.1 is MSI FM2-A75IA-E53 it's better equipped, and hope better at all then Asrock


Just bought it lol... Amazon had two in stock... only two I've seen. They said it'll take 6-10 days to send out, then 3-5 to get here.. So at the latest, I should have it by Feb. 11th. I'm really hoping that I get it before then though.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phunky Phish*
> 
> May I ask a question, to double check. I know its been asked before, but I cannot find definative answers (or pics) so wanted to check before spending my hard earned cash.
> 
> I want to add a rad to the front of my Prodigy. I have a ODD fitted, which I do not want to loose.
> 
> I want to fit either a Phobya 200mm rad or Magicool 180mm rad.
> 
> I plan to use 2 x Silverstone FM181's in push/pull config.
> 
> I know the 180mm rad will not be a problem, but could I use the 200mm rad and still have my ODD and not have issues with the side power/reset/USB's? I thought I read that a 200mm rad gave cleance problems. Or would having the 32mm thk fan spacing it back resolve this issue?
> 
> I dont need the drive bays as I have 2 x 2.5" drives which can be squeezed anywhere!
> 
> I want to OC my 3570k to circa 4.5GHz. Or should I just go with a H80i? As I only plan to OC the CPU and wont be putting my 7950 under water!
> 
> Many thanks for your help and input guys.


this will give you idear of 200mm space

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/img0546xa.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/256/img0617ar.jpg/


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phunky Phish*
> 
> May I ask a question, to double check. I know its been asked before, but I cannot find definative answers (or pics) so wanted to check before spending my hard earned cash.
> 
> I want to add a rad to the front of my Prodigy. I have a ODD fitted, which I do not want to loose.
> 
> I want to fit either a Phobya 200mm rad or Magicool 180mm rad.
> 
> I plan to use 2 x Silverstone FM181's in push/pull config.
> 
> I know the 180mm rad will not be a problem, but could I use the 200mm rad and still have my ODD and not have issues with the side power/reset/USB's? I thought I read that a 200mm rad gave cleance problems. Or would having the 32mm thk fan spacing it back resolve this issue?
> 
> I dont need the drive bays as I have 2 x 2.5" drives which can be squeezed anywhere!
> 
> I want to OC my 3570k to circa 4.5GHz. Or should I just go with a H80i? As I only plan to OC the CPU and wont be putting my 7950 under water!
> 
> Many thanks for your help and input guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will give you idear of 200mm space
Click to expand...

Phobya extreme 200 ?


----------



## Phunky Phish

@ motokill36. Cheers for that. It looks a bit tight!!
Can you get a pic showing the ODD cut out in relation to the top of the rad?
I see you don't have it set up as push/pull because of the roof mounted rad?
Thanks so much for the quick replies.

I just saw Phobya 200 rad! Do they make 2 then?!


----------



## Pestilaence

Ok, so after coming home and checking some stuff on my fan controller/temp readout, I realized I was a complete idiot earlier. I did have everything hooked up correctly before. I had just not messed with it for 5 years lol. I have one question about using a fan controller though. With the one that I have, it only has three empty fan plugs. Two random plugs for whatever, then a CPU fan plug... would it be possible to combine one of the fan plugs to control two separate fans, as long as I don't use the CPU plug? I want to essentially just cut one of the plugs off from one of the fans, and connect the wires from that, to another fan plug, so that they run in parallel essentially, and they are both controlled by one fan output from the controller. Essentially, I have the two stock fans at the top of the case, and I want to combine the wires into one plug, but I'm curious if the power is going to be restricted by doing that.

Sorry if that's oddly worded... it was kind of a bunch of different thoughts into one long ass section lol.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Ok, so after coming home and checking some stuff on my fan controller/temp readout, I realized I was a complete idiot earlier. I did have everything hooked up correctly before. I had just not messed with it for 5 years lol. I have one question about using a fan controller though. With the one that I have, it only has three empty fan plugs. Two random plugs for whatever, then a CPU fan plug... would it be possible to combine one of the fan plugs to control two separate fans, as long as I don't use the CPU plug? I want to essentially just cut one of the plugs off from one of the fans, and connect the wires from that, to another fan plug, so that they run in parallel essentially, and they are both controlled by one fan output from the controller. Essentially, I have the two stock fans at the top of the case, and I want to combine the wires into one plug, but I'm curious if the power is going to be restricted by doing that.
> 
> Sorry if that's oddly worded... it was kind of a bunch of different thoughts into one long ass section lol.


Just use a splitter and yes it is possible


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phunky Phish*
> 
> @ motokill36. Cheers for that. It looks a bit tight!!
> Can you get a pic showing the ODD cut out in relation to the top of the rad?
> I see you don't have it set up as push/pull because of the roof mounted rad?
> Thanks so much for the quick replies.
> 
> I just saw Phobya 200 rad! Do they make 2 then?!


Huh? There's one Phobya 200 (200.1) and Phobya 480 (240cm per side, 120.4)


----------



## Pestilaence

I guess asking of it were possible may have been the wrong word. I was more worried about it affecting the ability to keep it at a decent speed, and whether or not it would get the proper amount of power. Either way, thanks... yet again lol.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> I guess asking of it were possible may have been the wrong word. I was more worried about it affecting the ability to keep it at a decent speed, and whether or not it would get the proper amount of power. Either way, thanks... yet again lol.


The fans really dont use that much power so you can keep your speed and give up nothing







Glad to help!


----------



## Snuggle

Hello everyone

i have already purchase my Prodigy case and its on its way (the wait is killing me)








I will be using all parts from old computer but i will need a new mobo, My question now is that i am unsure which one to pick as alot of people have different brands and types
My choices will be one of the following unless there is a better one out there

ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
ASRock Z77E-I
ASUS P8H77-I

I would rather not spend more than $200 but if the P8Z77 is worth it i will spend the extra $15, doesnt sound like much but every dollar counts









Existing parts are:
I7 2600k 4.2
MSI 580 Lightning Edition
G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2133 16GB
Corsair 120GB SSD and 240GB SSD
Corsair Hydro Series H80i
CoolMaster 800w silent pro GOLD (i have seen others use this one so i know i can make it fit with a few pushes)


----------



## CSCoder4ever

My Vote goes to the Asrock z77e-itx

first reason for the price, and Second for my Bias


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuggle*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> i have already purchase my Prodigy case and its on its way (the wait is killing me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be using all parts from old computer but i will need a new mobo, My question now is that i am unsure which one to pick as alot of people have different brands and types
> My choices will be one of the following unless there is a better one out there
> 
> ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
> ASRock Z77E-I
> ASUS P8H77-I
> 
> I would rather not spend more than $200 but if the P8Z77 is worth it i will spend the extra $15, doesnt sound like much but every dollar counts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Existing parts are:
> I7 2600k 4.2
> MSI 580 Lightning Edition
> G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2133 16GB
> Corsair 120GB SSD and 240GB SSD
> Corsair Hydro Series H80i
> CoolMaster 800w silent pro GOLD (i have seen others use this one so i know i can make it fit with a few pushes)


if you're not air cooling i see no reason to get the asus over the asrock


----------



## Snuggle

The ASRock Z77E-I it is then, Thanks for the fast replies everyone, much appreciated


----------



## Imatool

Hi there all, Just a few quick questions before i hit the checkout now button:

Proposed Rig:

CPU: I5 3570K
MB: ASUS P8Z77- I Deluxe Mini ITX
Ram: G.Skill Trident X F3-2400C10D 2x8GB with Corsair H100i
GPU: ASUS GTX670 DirectCU II OC 2GB
SSD: 2 x SanDisk Extreme 240GB
PSU: Silverstone Strider 650W Gold ST65F-G

Fans: BitFenix Spectre Pro 230mm

Oh and most importantly

Case: White BitFenix Prodigy

What i would like to know is can i safely (temps) run the H110i in push configuration whilst it is inside the case in the top as Exhaust with only the 230mm Spectre Pro mounted in the front for intake?

Also i have seen a few people with USB header problem with this board, i'd like to know some of the solutions to the problem if it still exists.

Thanks


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Any reason you want the Asus p8z77-I Deluxe board?

You have the h100i, you can easily go with the ASRock z77e-itx board!









Other than that, Everything looks great!









Also, is this your first build?


----------



## Imatool

The ASUS was in stock the ASRock isn't due to be in for a few weeks









Not my first build, but it has been a few years. I'll be doing at least 2 of these things both the wife and i think they look Sweet.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imatool*
> 
> The ASUS was in stock *the ASRock isn't due to be in for a few weeks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my first build, but it has been a few years. I'll be doing at least 2 of these things both the wife and i think they look Sweet.


D: Ah well, the Asus is the next best choice!









and good to know, I wouldn't suggest the prodigy for first time builders tbh, but that's just me.


----------



## Phunky Phish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Huh? There's one Phobya 200 (200.1) and Phobya 480 (240cm per side, 120.4)


Phobya 200.1
The single fan rad in the pics motokill posted.


----------



## BigMrE

Hi All,

Been lurking for a few days after finding this thread. I'll be getting a Prodigy in the next couple of weeks (waiting for payday!).

I've just split up with my wife so need to build a new computer as she kept the one we had. Not aiming for anything fancy, just want something to be able to play a few games on and watch films. It'll probably be hooked up to my TV most of the time. To be honest, this is my first build. I've tinkered with loads of stuff over the years, both my own and friends' gear, but never built from scratch myself







You've all inspired me to take the plunge!

Being on a budget, I'm particularly interested in Pestilaence's AMD build







How are you finding it so far?


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMrE*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Been lurking for a few days after finding this thread. I'll be getting a Prodigy in the next couple of weeks (waiting for payday!).
> 
> I've just split up with my wife so need to build a new computer as she kept the one we had. Not aiming for anything fancy, just want something to be able to play a few games on and watch films. It'll probably be hooked up to my TV most of the time. To be honest, this is my first build. I've tinkered with loads of stuff over the years, both my own and friends' gear, but never built from scratch myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've all inspired me to take the plunge!
> 
> Being on a budget, I'm particularly interested in Pestilaence's AMD build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you finding it so far?


Haha, so this is what it's like to have someone interested in you. XP Yeah, I just ordered a motherboard last night, after contemplating a few different ones for the last month or so. I finally decided on this one since it was suggested ..

http://www.amazon.com/MSI-Socket-PCI-E-Motherboard-FM2-A75IA-E53/dp/B00A2VJIQE/ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1

That one has been discontinued though, but there should be one left on Amazon (since there were two, and I ordered one). From what I've seen though, it's getting good overall reviews, plus it has everything that I've been wanting. It supports up to 16GB of RAM, has built in WiFi (one thing that I didn't really want to give up, moving from my current mid-tower build to a mini-itx), the new UEFI BIOS, ability to easily overclock, and Bluetooth, though I doubt I'll use that
As far as CPU's, I plan on getting this one..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113280

It's the fastest stock quad-core CPU that I can find. Plus, it's not $300 (USD), when compared to something similar from Intel. The main thing that I wanted with this build is to do something that isn't going to cost me my first-born child as a sacrifice, lol. My current build has a dual-core 4.2ghz AMD CPU... so I needed to stick with something kinda quick, and not expensive.
I really want to be able to OC the new build though, so I plan on getting the Corsair H60 to water cool the CPU and help keep temps down. I do however, already have a Spectre 230mm fan up front, the two stock case fans up top, then I'll be putting the H60 in the back.
Once I get some more money, I'll be ordering the CPU, and some RAM. I think once I get that, I'll start tossing stuff together, and using the rest of the parts needed from my current build, until I can afford to upgrade them.
Things on the list to eventually upgrade after I do buy the CPU and RAM;

- New harddrive, perhaps some SSD's (I currently have an IATA... sad, I know, but it works.) However, my fan controller uses the standard IATA/SATA power plug, so if I go with some SSD's, how would I power the controller?
- New graphics card (to replace my GT430). I'm not quite sure what I'm going to get here.
- Perhaps a full open-loop water cooling system down the road

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMrE*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Been lurking for a few days after finding this thread. I'll be getting a Prodigy in the next couple of weeks (waiting for payday!).
> 
> I've just split up with my wife so need to build a new computer as she kept the one we had. Not aiming for anything fancy, just want something to be able to play a few games on and watch films. It'll probably be hooked up to my TV most of the time. To be honest, this is my first build. I've tinkered with loads of stuff over the years, both my own and friends' gear, but never built from scratch myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've all inspired me to take the plunge!
> 
> Being on a budget, I'm particularly interested in Pestilaence's AMD build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you finding it so far?


Not to AMD bash, but why not grab up a cheapo h77 board for a hundred bucks and a i3 3220 for 130? If you're on a tighter budget than that get a h61 if you don't have a solid state drive (only has SATA 3Gb/s) or h67 board for 75 bucks, toss in a i3 2100 for $120 and you're done. That leaves you plenty of room to add in a GPU later if you find yourself playing more games, I can personally recommend a HD7770 for 1080p resolution, you can get one of those for around a hundred as well. Twenty different people will recommend twenty different GPU's, so find one you like and go with it.

Seeing how it's your first build, some things to avoid: Ivy Bridge processor with anything but a 7 series intel chipset. It will work, but usually needs a BIOS update first. If you don't have a spare ivy bridge processor laying around, you'll find it mostly impossible to update BIOS. Another thing: stay away from ebay processors. If you don't buy it directly from the retailer, you don't have warranty from intel. Lastly, take your time, order all your components in one shot, test it within the return period in case you get some DOA goodness, and have fun. Be warned, it's addictive!


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamBlue*
> 
> Not to AMD bash, but why not grab up a cheapo h77 board for a hundred bucks and a i3 3220 for 130? If you're on a tighter budget than that get a h61 if you don't have a solid state drive (only has SATA 3Gb/s) or h67 board for 75 bucks, toss in a i3 2100 for $120 and you're done. That leaves you plenty of room to add in a GPU later if you find yourself playing more games, I can personally recommend a HD7770 for 1080p resolution, you can get one of those for around a hundred as well. Twenty different people will recommend twenty different GPU's, so find one you like and go with it.
> 
> Seeing how it's your first build, some things to avoid: Ivy Bridge processor with anything but a 7 series intel chipset. It will work, but usually needs a BIOS update first. If you don't have a spare ivy bridge processor laying around, you'll find it mostly impossible to update BIOS. Another thing: stay away from ebay processors. If you don't buy it directly from the retailer, you don't have warranty from intel. Lastly, take your time, order all your components in one shot, test it within the return period in case you get some DOA goodness, and have fun. Be warned, it's addictive!


Honestly, if he really wants, he could do an Intel OR AMD build on the cheap... but doing an AMD build will get him a faster CPU for less and AMD still stands behind their products. I have never had a problem with my AMD stuff in the past. As long as he, or anyone really, does their research, and doesn't buy stuff just cause it's cheap, then they'll be fine. I usually buy all my stuff from Newegg (shameless plug, whatever) and haven't had a bad experience with them.

But yes, TeamBlue is right in the sense that you need to be careful where you buy stuff, if you do your shopping online. And, also that every single person is going to have their own opinions about things, but just do your research as I suggested, and you'll find what you really want.


----------



## BigMrE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Haha, so this is what it's like to have someone interested in you. XP Yeah, I just ordered a motherboard last night, after contemplating a few different ones for the last month or so. I finally decided on this one since it was suggested ..
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/MSI-Socket-PCI-E-Motherboard-FM2-A75IA-E53/dp/B00A2VJIQE/ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> That one has been discontinued though, but there should be one left on Amazon (since there were two, and I ordered one). From what I've seen though, it's getting good overall reviews, plus it has everything that I've been wanting. It supports up to 16GB of RAM, has built in WiFi (one thing that I didn't really want to give up, moving from my current mid-tower build to a mini-itx), the new UEFI BIOS, ability to easily overclock, and Bluetooth, though I doubt I'll use that
> As far as CPU's, I plan on getting this one..
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113280
> 
> It's the fastest stock quad-core CPU that I can find. Plus, it's not $300 (USD), when compared to something similar from Intel. The main thing that I wanted with this build is to do something that isn't going to cost me my first-born child as a sacrifice, lol. My current build has a dual-core 4.2ghz AMD CPU... so I needed to stick with something kinda quick, and not expensive.
> I really want to be able to OC the new build though, so I plan on getting the Corsair H60 to water cool the CPU and help keep temps down. I do however, already have a Spectre 230mm fan up front, the two stock case fans up top, then I'll be putting the H60 in the back.
> Once I get some more money, I'll be ordering the CPU, and some RAM. I think once I get that, I'll start tossing stuff together, and using the rest of the parts needed from my current build, until I can afford to upgrade them.
> Things on the list to eventually upgrade after I do buy the CPU and RAM;
> 
> - New harddrive, perhaps some SSD's (I currently have an IATA... sad, I know, but it works.) However, my fan controller uses the standard IATA/SATA power plug, so if I go with some SSD's, how would I power the controller?
> - New graphics card (to replace my GT430). I'm not quite sure what I'm going to get here.
> - Perhaps a full open-loop water cooling system down the road
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.


I'm not stalking, I promise!









Those are the self-same components I was looking at getting if I was going to do an AMD build. I did look at the ASRock FM2 mobo, but after one chap on Amazon said his VRMs were getting ridiculously hot while gaming I kind of had second thoughts! Plus, like you said, having wi-fi built in is very handy.

It's been really interesting seeing everyone's cooling setups as it's not something I'd considered before. I'm interested to see how cool it stays with the standard case fans and CPU cooler for now!









I also like the fact that the GPU in the AMD APU is pretty 'beefy' in it's own right; apparently it can run Batman: Arkham City on Medium settings at 30-40fps! I'm just looking for a basic system to get me started and then work my way up as necessary. With only £500 to spend, I've got to be pretty strict and I couldn't get an Intel system I was satisfied with for that amount.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMrE*
> 
> I'm not stalking, I promise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the self-same components I was looking at getting if I was going to do an AMD build. I did look at the ASRock FM2 mobo, but after one chap on Amazon said his VRMs were getting ridiculously hot while gaming I kind of had second thoughts! Plus, like you said, having wi-fi built in is very handy.
> 
> It's been really interesting seeing everyone's cooling setups as it's not something I'd considered before. I'm interested to see how cool it stays with the standard case fans and CPU cooler for now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also like the fact that the GPU in the AMD APU is pretty 'beefy' in it's own right; apparently it can run Batman: Arkham City on Medium settings at 30-40fps! I'm just looking for a basic system to get me started and then work my way up as necessary. With only £500 to spend, I've got to be pretty strict and I couldn't get an Intel system I was satisfied with for that amount.


Yeah, until I had found this thread, I wasn't sure what all I was going to get. I had planned on getting the Corsair C70 case for quite some time, then I found the Prodigy, and this thread, and haven't turned back since. I also wouldn't have thought that you could pack so much "computer" into such an awesome and small case. I figured something small like the Prodigy would REALLY limit what you could do, but from seeing other people's builds, I've really learned some interesting things. I wouldn't really have thought about water cooling as such an inexpensive or viable option, until after seeing it used here so much. Just to give you an idea... a decent to good fan-mounted CPU cooler is about 70+ bucks. You can get the Corsair H60 for 60 bucks, or even less if it's on sale! So, better cooling, and less expensive...


----------



## BigMrE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamBlue*
> 
> Not to AMD bash, but why not grab up a cheapo h77 board for a hundred bucks and a i3 3220 for 130? If you're on a tighter budget than that get a h61 if you don't have a solid state drive (only has SATA 3Gb/s) or h67 board for 75 bucks, toss in a i3 2100 for $120 and you're done. That leaves you plenty of room to add in a GPU later if you find yourself playing more games, I can personally recommend a HD7770 for 1080p resolution, you can get one of those for around a hundred as well. Twenty different people will recommend twenty different GPU's, so find one you like and go with it.
> 
> Seeing how it's your first build, some things to avoid: Ivy Bridge processor with anything but a 7 series intel chipset. It will work, but usually needs a BIOS update first. If you don't have a spare ivy bridge processor laying around, you'll find it mostly impossible to update BIOS. Another thing: stay away from ebay processors. If you don't buy it directly from the retailer, you don't have warranty from intel. Lastly, take your time, order all your components in one shot, test it within the return period in case you get some DOA goodness, and have fun. Be warned, it's addictive!


Thanks for the reply.

Yeah I did look at an Asus H77 with an i3, I just couldn't get it under my target with the other parts that I wanted.

Not sure what to do on the GPU front. At absolute best, I'll be playing 1080p. I used to have a laptop with a 1st-gen Core i5 and an nVidia GT420M in it and that could play most stuff, even like Crysis 2 at 1366x768 reasonably well. The GPU is the only thing I'm really unsure about.

I was planning to get them all in one go, so that's good. Thanks for the heads-up about eBay too!


----------



## BigMrE

OK, if I'm going to pursue the AMD route, what's the better option:

combine the APU's 7660D with a 6670 and get some kind of 'Crossfire' thing going, or...

ditch the APU's GPU and get a standalone 7770/7850?

Aaargh.

Sorry if I'm going off-topic... just to clarify, this will be going in a Prodigy case


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMrE*
> 
> OK, if I'm going to pursue the AMD route, what's the better option:
> 
> combine the APU's 7660D with a 6670 and get some kind of 'Crossfire' thing going, or...
> 
> ditch the APU's GPU and get a standalone 7770/7850?
> 
> Aaargh.
> 
> Sorry if I'm going off-topic... just to clarify, this will be going in a Prodigy case


See, that's kinda what I was wondering. I've seen a review from a Newegg tech dude that quickly went over that feature on the boards that have it... it does apparently help quite a bit, when paired with an AMD GPU... however, I've typically gone with Nvidia stuff... so I would be curious if going with a matched GPU would be worth it, and would also be curious which ones ACTUALLY work together.


----------



## BigMrE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> See, that's kinda what I was wondering. I've seen a review from a Newegg tech dude that quickly went over that feature on the boards that have it... it does apparently help quite a bit, when paired with an AMD GPU... however, I've typically gone with Nvidia stuff... so I would be curious if going with a matched GPU would be worth it, and would also be curious which ones ACTUALLY work together.


Check out these two links:

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/cpu/46157-amd-a10-5800k-dual-graphics-evaluation/

http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/dual-graphics/Pages/dual-graphics.aspx#3

Hope that helps.


----------



## BigMrE

It's a bit OCD, but I just can't bring myself to pair an nVidia card with an AMD processor, lol. It metaphorically sets my teeth on edge









Plus surely if the same company are making the CPU and GPU there's got to be benefits? Or am I sounding like an Apple fanboy now?...


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMrE*
> 
> It's a bit OCD, but I just can't bring myself to pair an nVidia card with an AMD processor, lol. It metaphorically sets my teeth on edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus surely if the same company are making the CPU and GPU there's got to be benefits? Or am I sounding like an Apple fanboy now?...


lol Apple fanboy... "One of us, one of us, one of us." Hahaha, yeah, after reading that, it seems like the 6670 might be the way to go. It seems to help in some cases, vs a standalone card of the same or higher quality.


----------



## Pestilaence

So yeah, the HD6670 is what I'm gonna shoot for. I'll just need to get the proper drivers to mate the two and use them together.


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> How are you mounting that plate? Are you fastening it to the mobo shelf somehow? And how are you mounting the actual mobo to it? Are you essentially replacing the standoff with the acrylic plate?


The plate will mostly just be sitting there. The holes are drilled out so the original motherboard tray is all intact and will be using the original standoffs to mount into. The 1/4" is a little to thick, but all I need to do is drill a hole for a mounting plate and that;s about it


----------



## Pestilaence

This is interesting...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186054

Don't think I've seen anything like that before. That came up under my search for 6670's. I've seen water blocks for GPU's before, but not stand alone air coolers.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> The plate will mostly just be sitting there. The holes are drilled out so the original motherboard tray is all intact and will be using the original standoffs to mount into. The 1/4" is a little to thick, but all I need to do is drill a hole for a mounting plate and that;s about it


Cool, thanks man. I just ordered a mini-itx board though so I doubt I'll use your idea, but if I had went with a m-atx board, then I was thinking of simply making my own acrylic power box, and extending it all the way across to mount the hard drives and other stuff... just have it as one long box so that i could mount the m-atx board better.. don't need that idea now though. I guess I could still make an acrylic box for any larger hard drives or whatever else I decide to put in there.


----------



## audioholic

If you want a motherboard panel let me know! I got my template mostly finished so making them is very simple. I can also do my "smoke" process easily. I am not very good with curves but am getting better as I keep practicing. If youre interested just PM me. Prodigy is a great template to start from. Good luck on your build it should look great!


----------



## BigMrE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> lol Apple fanboy... "One of us, one of us, one of us." Hahaha, yeah, after reading that, it seems like the 6670 might be the way to go. It seems to help in some cases, vs a standalone card of the same or higher quality.


Cool, huh? It's not mind-blowingly awesome, but if you're getting the GPU on the chip for 'free', it can't hurt to boost it with a relatively low-cost graphics card add-on surely?

If it works, result. If it's unbearable, I'll just have to upgrade further down the line


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> If you want a motherboard panel let me know! I got my template mostly finished so making them is very simple. I can also do my "smoke" process easily. I am not very good with curves but am getting better as I keep practicing. If youre interested just PM me. Prodigy is a great template to start from. Good luck on your build it should look great!


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. If I do build a box for the hard drives then I'll just have to do something custom. Plus, I figure I can just paint the box myself or just use headlight tint for cars as well.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMrE*
> 
> Cool, huh? It's not mind-blowingly awesome, but if you're getting the GPU on the chip for 'free', it can't hurt to boost it with a relatively low-cost graphics card add-on surely?
> 
> If it works, result. If it's unbearable, I'll just have to upgrade further down the line


Yeah, I wonder how much of a difference there is between mating the two of those, and running say, a higher graphics card though.


----------



## BigMrE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Yeah, I wonder how much of a difference there is between mating the two of those, and running say, a higher graphics card though.


In terms of grpahical power you mean? I'm not sure, but the game frame rates they reported in that Hexus article weren't too shabby and the synthetic benchmarks were actually a cut above an equivalent i3.

I'm gonna take the plunge and put the results on Facetube, lol


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMrE*
> 
> In terms of grpahical power you mean? I'm not sure, but the game frame rates they reported in that Hexus article weren't too shabby and the synthetic benchmarks were actually a cut above an equivalent i3.
> 
> I'm gonna take the plunge and put the results on Facetube, lol


Yeah, i did see that the frame rate jumped up a little bit, when compared to a couple different setups, however the comparison did not show how that setup would compare to something like GTX600's, or higher HD7000's.


----------



## prospectjp

is there any danger of using motehrboard stands offs to give yourself extra space for the PSU and the PSU bracket?

I have my pc in my room, its carpeted, finger touched the back plate of the PSU and a spark happened, not sure if its due to the carpet, or because the power suppy is not grounded? not sure, the pc was on at the time, and grounded to a surge bar


----------



## SonofJor-El

You may want to sit the PC on something other than carpet. If you also experience lots of static discharge due to your carpet, it would be wise to touch another piece of metal to discharge before touching the PC. If by chance you are still getting shocked, I would have your power supply looked at or even replaced


----------



## longroadtrip

Did you drag your feet on the carpet?







You might also consider getting a small humidifier to put just a little bit of moisture in the air. That will help with static electricity in the room.

Anyways, to your specific question, you can use standoffs to move the PSU...there's been a few people who have done that...


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phunky Phish*
> 
> @ motokill36. Cheers for that. It looks a bit tight!!
> Can you get a pic showing the ODD cut out in relation to the top of the rad?
> I see you don't have it set up as push/pull because of the roof mounted rad?
> Thanks so much for the quick replies.
> 
> I just saw Phobya 200 rad! Do they make 2 then?!


Its in push pull in pics I posted but I have removed the inside fan as there was minimal difference in temps I can turn 200mm fan of and just run 240 rad fans and temps are good
Did you want pics of switch cable's in relation to rad


----------



## JebusChytrus

is it possible to buy those handle/feet plastic thingies anywhere?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> is it possible to buy those handle/feet plastic thingies anywhere?


I will be making molds of them REAL SOON


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> is it possible to buy those handle/feet plastic thingies anywhere?


Not by themself yet, unless you can find someone who had a Prodigy and doesn't want theirs.

As far as the PCU problem, I would say, depending on how bad the shock was, that the PCU isn't grounded properly (ground or power wire could be pinched somewhere), or you're simply building up too much static. Keep the computer off the ground, or put it on something that isn't conductive.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I will be making molds of them REAL SOON


Nice!


----------



## prospectjp

thx, realized, what was building the static, lack of humidity and the carpet, it was just there temporarily

qs, anyone know how to straighten the front bitfenix decal? mine is off center, not sure if that means i need a new front


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prospectjp*
> 
> thx, realized, what was building the static, lack of humidity and the carpet, it was just there temporarily
> 
> qs, anyone know how to straighten the front bitfenix decal? mine is off center, not sure if that means i need a new front


That means you need an entire new case... But feel free to send me your "junk" one lol.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prospectjp*
> 
> thx, realized, what was building the static, lack of humidity and the carpet, it was just there temporarily
> 
> qs, anyone know how to straighten the front bitfenix decal? mine is off center, not sure if that means i need a new front


It's just held on with adhesive...It can be gently pried off and straightened pretty easily.


----------



## prospectjp

use a hairdryer to pull it off? don't want to mess the finish


----------



## longroadtrip

Use a hair dryer to soften it a bit, then take a small putty knife...I pulled mine off with me bare hands.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prospectjp*
> 
> use a hairdryer to pull it off? don't want to mess the finish


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Use a hair dryer to soften it a bit, then take a small putty knife...I pulled mine off with me bare hands.


If that doesnt work, use fire or C4 to take it off. If its a matter of covering it up, then try this









http://duckbrand.com/Products/duck-tape/duck-tape-patterns.aspx?IDH=280314

EDIT: I have a warped sense of humor


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> If that doesnt work, use fire or C4 to take it off. If its a matter of covering it up, then try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://duckbrand.com/Products/duck-tape/duck-tape-patterns.aspx?IDH=280314
> 
> EDIT: I have a warped sense of humor


HA where's chicklet?


----------



## Pyropetepete

Prodigy server update, IBM M1015 Raid Card from South Korea has arrived and 13 drives now. 1 more drive, SAS - SATA cables and USB header all i need then proper layout and mod time.


----------



## prospectjp

I have the Asus P8Z77i Deluxe, and am looking to do raid 0 with my ssds.

If I have two 128 gigs ssds, should my raid 0 show 128, or the total 256? In the bios, after enabling Raid 0, it shows me teh total 256, however when I swithc to Raid 1, it shows me have the volume.


----------



## Phunky Phish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Its in push pull in pics I posted but I have removed the inside fan as there was minimal difference in temps I can turn 200mm fan of and just run 240 rad fans and temps are good
> Did you want pics of switch cable's in relation to rad


But your push fan is outside the case right, with the rad hard against the front.

I was going to put my push fan inside the case against the front, which I am hoping will give me cleance for the power/reset/usb's?

I wont have 2 top 120's to extract so I think a push/pull set up will help me a lot compared to your rig. I'll only have a 140mm fan on the back to extract, and the graphics card.

Pics of the switch cables in relation, and the top so I can see if the rad will fit with the ODD cage in place.

Many thanks motokill36


----------



## Phunky Phish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prospectjp*
> 
> I have the Asus P8Z77i Deluxe, and am looking to do raid 0 with my ssds.
> 
> If I have two 128 gigs ssds, should my raid 0 show 128, or the total 256? In the bios, after enabling Raid 0, it shows me teh total 256, however when I swithc to Raid 1, it shows me have the volume.


You wont see a full 256GB in Raid 0 with 2 x 128GB drives.

You will see a full 128GB in Raid 1 with 2 x 128GB drives. (I say with fingers crossed! No, I'm pretty sure you will!!)


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prospectjp*
> 
> I have the Asus P8Z77i Deluxe, and am looking to do raid 0 with my ssds.
> 
> If I have two 128 gigs ssds, should my raid 0 show 128, or the total 256? In the bios, after enabling Raid 0, it shows me teh total 256, however when I swithc to Raid 1, it shows me have the volume.


In RAID 0 You'll see all drives as one witch is 256GB.
In RAID 1 data on Your drives will be duplicated and You'll see 128GB.


----------



## prospectjp

thx for the reply Qrcak


----------



## Pestilaence

What kinds of hard drives do you guys use for your main storage? I know that a lot of people use an SSD for the OS, then something else for storage, but was curious to see what kinds everyone has. I've been out of it for a while, as far as types of hard drives.

I'm also curious... I had asked this in an earlier post, but people may have missed it, or didn't know how I could do it. The power connector for my fan controller hooks into my ATA hard drive... if I plan on getting a newer hard drive style like an SSd or SATA, how could I hook up my fan controller?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> What kinds of hard drives do you guys use for your main storage? I know that a lot of people use an SSD for the OS, then something else for storage, but was curious to see what kinds everyone has. I've been out of it for a while, as far as types of hard drives.
> 
> I'm also curious... I had asked this in an earlier post, but people may have missed it, or didn't know how I could do it. The power connector for my fan controller hooks into my ATA hard drive... if I plan on getting a newer hard drive style like an SSd or SATA, how could I hook up my fan controller?


I personally trust and use Western Digital. Some use Seagate. You can hook the fan controller into a molex connector from your power supply


----------



## longroadtrip

I have specific models I like from each manufacturer...I have about 3-4 each from WD, Seagate, and Hitachi (now owned by WD)


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I personally trust and use Western Digital. Some use Seagate. You can hook the fan controller into a molex connector from your power supply


That's a good idea I guess. I'm probably gonna tear apart my computer tonight and test fit a few things, as well as get some idea's for mounting the hard drives inside, without using the stock cage. What type of hard drive do you use though, ATA, SATA? What are the most common now?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> That's a good idea I guess. I'm probably gonna tear apart my computer tonight and test fit a few things, as well as get some idea's for mounting the hard drives inside, without using the stock cage. What type of hard drive do you use though, ATA, SATA? What are the most common now?


Sata is the new norm/standard as the PATA is being phased out. Its just a matter of time before a new format becomes available


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phunky Phish*
> 
> But your push fan is outside the case right, with the rad hard against the front.
> 
> I was going to put my push fan inside the case against the front, which I am hoping will give me cleance for the power/reset/usb's?
> 
> I wont have 2 top 120's to extract so I think a push/pull set up will help me a lot compared to your rig. I'll only have a 140mm fan on the back to extract, and the graphics card.
> 
> Pics of the switch cables in relation, and the top so I can see if the rad will fit with the ODD cage in place.
> 
> Many thanks motokill36


Yes it will be tight but i had the second fan inside were your will be .
i had removed some of the frame on my fan as i had it mounted slightly different but it will go on in standard trim but yes the wires do get pushed hard against the fan surround
Depending on what fan you go for









As for the Drive bay it will be close but i think you will get away with it

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/20130122204230.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/20130122205146.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## klipo71e

sorry for my bad english...

I used a corrision resistan steel and a normal glossy black spray. I used a steel plate, cutted and edged it.
The Panel is a simple plate with 3 drilled holes for the phobya switches and 2 rectangle for USB ( usb is not mounted if you can see at the pics...)
The first Switch is power on, the second is reset and the third is for open/close dvd. The dvd will be swapped with a slot in dvd Teac DV-28SL.
With the Zalman Fancontroller i can control the light power (intensity) of the 3 phobya led switches, fan speed and power of the led stripes i will mount...
The cables and Harddrives are hidden under my steel construction. Next things i wanna change is the dvd, a modded front panel, mount some fans and maybe change the boxed cpu cooler but which?
I wanted a simple clean and silent prodigy and i think that was the best way...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*


This is a picture of a Phobya 200mm up front with 240 rad with one layer of 25mm fans underneath it, correct?

May I ask what 240 that is ?


----------



## Phunky Phish

Cheers Motokill

Hmmm that will be tight.
The ODD cage hangs just below the ODD slot, and in your picture it looks like the top of the rad is about 1mm above the slot!
The fans are 32mm thick as they are 180mm fans, so I think it will push the rad far enough back to clear the switches, just!

Unless I can somehow mount it lower I think its a no go. I could just drill some new 180mm fan mounting holes, and put some nylon washers in to space the fan off the panel


----------



## Pyropetepete

I use nothing but WD


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

I have question about cooling/airflow. I just installed a Cooler Master TX3 and while it cools the CPU better, it dumps more hot air into the case making everything else hotter. I have the two 120mm fans installed in the back and on top closest to the back. (Both blowing air out.) Is that the best setup for two 120mm fans on this case or should move one to the front of the case to suck air in? I have a fan controller so adding another fan isn't difficult, but it will cost me some $$$.


----------



## motokill36

Hi there yes correct
Its a Alphacool 240mm ///45mm thick Rad

http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Alphacool-NexXxos-XT45-240mm-Dual-Radiator--Full-Copper-pid-15353.html


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phunky Phish*
> 
> Cheers Motokill
> 
> Hmmm that will be tight.
> The ODD cage hangs just below the ODD slot, and in your picture it looks like the top of the rad is about 1mm above the slot!
> The fans are 32mm thick as they are 180mm fans, so I think it will push the rad far enough back to clear the switches, just!
> 
> Unless I can somehow mount it lower I think its a no go. I could just drill some new 180mm fan mounting holes, and put some nylon washers in to space the fan off the panel


I think if you were to just drill out the mount holes to give you that much up/ down movment you would do it easy


----------



## Sixt

Can i join ?











Well, i am far away to be finish as you can see









And yes i have 2, 240


----------



## dmanstasiu

Where's the second 240? I see the top one


----------



## Sixt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Where's the second 240? I see the top one


In the front !


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sixt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Where's the second 240? I see the top one
> 
> 
> 
> In the front !
Click to expand...

Where's the pump? Under that res?









I'm trying to guess if I can fit a 200mm phobya up front, an EX240 up top, and a monsta 120mm on the bottom (beside a D5 with EK res).... because mITX is the limiting factor

EDIT: WAIT. YOU FIT TWO 240MMs in the stock position?!


----------



## Sixt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Where's the pump? Under that res?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to guess if I can fit a 200mm phobya up front, an EX240 up top, and a monsta 120mm on the bottom (beside a D5 with EK res).... because mITX is the limiting factor
> 
> EDIT: WAIT. YOU FIT TWO 240MMs in the stock position?!


http://www.swiftech.com/ApogeeDrive2.aspx

This is my pump !









Yes, I mounted them in stock position. I only had to remove a piece a metal, on the top to fit the rad in the front


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sixt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Where's the pump? Under that res?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to guess if I can fit a 200mm phobya up front, an EX240 up top, and a monsta 120mm on the bottom (beside a D5 with EK res).... because mITX is the limiting factor
> 
> EDIT: WAIT. YOU FIT TWO 240MMs in the stock position?!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/ApogeeDrive2.aspx
> 
> This is my pump !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i have mounted them i stock position i only had to remove a piece a metal on the top to fit the rad in the front
Click to expand...

Hmmm o.o Now I'm considering mounting 2x 240s up top (side by side), a 240 up front and a 140mm in the back. I wonder if I could fit a phobya quad 480 up front ...

Also, didn't notice the apogee. Nice choice


----------



## Sixt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Hmmm o.o Now I'm considering mounting 2x 240s up top (side by side), a 240 up front and a 140mm in the back. I wonder if I could fit a phobya quad 480 up front ...
> 
> Also, didn't notice the apogee. Nice choice


A 480 ? Wow, sounds interesseting









Looking forward to see that







!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sixt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Hmmm o.o Now I'm considering mounting 2x 240s up top (side by side), a 240 up front and a 140mm in the back. I wonder if I could fit a phobya quad 480 up front ...
> 
> Also, didn't notice the apogee. Nice choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 480 ? Wow, sounds interesseting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to see that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
Click to expand...

It's the exact dimensions of the Prodigy's top ... I'm still trying to wrap my head around everything. once the rest of my WC parts come in I'll figure out what's possible


----------



## Sixt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> It's the exact dimensions of the Prodigy's top ... I'm still trying to wrap my head around everything. once the rest of my WC parts come in I'll figure out what's possible


If i had the money, i would build a similiar build to what you describe !









But my plan is right now to fit a window in both sides i think, maybe in a light blue. Sleeve the cables, build a case for my psu which is sticking out of the case because of it's size. Then get the the black front or modify the excisting front, maybe cutting holes for 2 fans then mount them outside


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sixt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> It's the exact dimensions of the Prodigy's top ... I'm still trying to wrap my head around everything. once the rest of my WC parts come in I'll figure out what's possible
> 
> 
> 
> If i had the money, i would build a similiar build to what you describe !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my plan is right now to fit a window in both sides i think, maybe in a light blue. Sleeve the cables, build a case for my psu which is sticking out of the case because of it's size. Then get the the black front or modify the excisting front, maybe cutting holes for 2 fans then mount them outside
Click to expand...

I would sleeve cables if I was brave enough


----------



## Sixt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I would sleeve cables if I was brave enough


I havn't tried it yet, but the cables are too long ! So i will shorten them first then sleeve


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sixt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I would sleeve cables if I was brave enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havn't tried it yet, but the cables are too long ! So i will shorten them first then sleeve
Click to expand...

Lol mine are too long as well. Damn mITX cases









Also when I said brave ... I meant patient. I just don't have the motivation to bother with that when I can pay someone else to do it


----------



## ReaperXGr

To phobya xtreme 200 owners..

What about the switch panel?Can the sidepanel close?

I have read about people having problem and have also seen other prodigy fotos with everything installed nicely.


----------



## chill1217

i've got a question about optimal cooling in the bitfenix prodigy.

i have a cooler master hyper 212 evo with a 120mm noctua fan on it, a 140mm noctua intake fan in the front of the case, and a 120mm noctua exhaust fan in the rear. i am using a fan controller to regulate all 3 fans.

the CPU on my current setup gets a bit hot sometimes. i would like minimal noise. how can i optimize my setup even further?

should i get a PWM fan for my cooler, put the 140mm in the rear for exhaust, put 2x 120mm in the front on intake, and put 2x 120 in the top (front top for intake, rear top for exhaust)? would that be the optimal setup that utilizes all of the fan slots?

thanks


----------



## Captain Mayhem

Just got the Prodigy together after getting the final parts five hours ago.

I gotta admit, this build was completely different than the usual ATX/full tower builds I'm used to.


----------



## shremi

So my build has officially started









I will post some pictures later on right now i am measuring and trying to mount everything to get an idea .....

I have a big question tho.... I have the 180mm rad and the silverstone 180mm fan which is 32mm long i need to know which screws do i need to mount the fan to the radiator since the ones that came with the rad are short anyone can share some info on this ????

Thanks

Shremi


----------



## SonDa5

I'm really liking this case. Just wish it was made out of higher quality metal like aluminum.


----------



## RandomHer0

Radiators arrived today, and they are GORGEOUS. XSPC AX series




Now I need to decide if I want to paint them red. Thoughts? Would make them stand out and look unique, but could be overkill. The core can be easily removed on these rads, so it would be a piece of cake to paint them.

Also got this bad boy


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperXGr*
> 
> To phobya xtreme 200 owners..
> 
> What about the switch panel?Can the sidepanel close?
> 
> I have read about people having problem and have also seen other prodigy fotos with everything installed nicely.


I think that if You move rad to the left panel will fit there.


----------



## Sixt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Radiators arrived today, and they are GORGEOUS. XSPC AX series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to decide if I want to paint them red. Thoughts? Would make them stand out and look unique, but could be overkill. The core can be easily removed on these rads, so it would be a piece of cake to paint them.
> 
> Also got this bad boy


Nice rads !


----------



## BigMrE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sixt*
> 
> Nice rads !


Nice 690


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperXGr*
> 
> To phobya xtreme 200 owners..
> 
> What about the switch panel?Can the sidepanel close?
> 
> I have read about people having problem and have also seen other prodigy fotos with everything installed nicely.


It fits fine


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sixt*
> 
> Nice rads !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMrE*
> 
> Nice 690


Nice bed sheet!







lol


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sixt*
> 
> Nice rads !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMrE*
> 
> Nice 690


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Nice bed sheet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Great all this drool and no mop. I slipped on the floor and my Prodigy is floating...


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Great all this drool and no mop. I slipped on the floor and my Prodigy is floating...


Just be glad that's drool you slipped in! XP

On a more serious note, can someone show me some pics of where people have popped the rivets on their front panels, and rotated them around? I was looking at my prodigy last night, and really don't like where the optical drive/ fan controller bracket sits so i was thinking of rotating the entire panel so that the bracket is on the bottom. I'm curious though if the bracket will sit in there without having to shave off some of the back of it. It looks like it'll be too long, and hit the power box/ mobo shelf.


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Nice bed sheet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


And then things got weird....


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Just be glad that's drool you slipped in! XP
> 
> On a more serious note, can someone show me some pics of where people have popped the rivets on their front panels, and rotated them around? I was looking at my prodigy last night, and really don't like where the optical drive/ fan controller bracket sits so i was thinking of rotating the entire panel so that the bracket is on the bottom. I'm curious though if the bracket will sit in there without having to shave off some of the back of it. It looks like it'll be too long, and hit the power box/ mobo shelf.


No shaving required, a mm or two of clearance.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> No shaving required, a mm or two of clearance.


Freaking awesome! I know what I'm doing tonight then, lol. I just need to find a way to mount my hard drives now. I don't want to use the huge cages.. I may have to make something custom.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Freaking awesome! I know what I'm doing tonight then, lol. I just need to find a way to mount my hard drives now. I don't want to use the huge cages.. I may have to make something custom.


When you flip the font there will be a void under the 5.25" bay where you maybe able to hide some drives, depending on what you have. My main drives are all NAS, so I have my 2.5" drives down next the PSU.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Freaking awesome! I know what I'm doing tonight then, lol. I just need to find a way to mount my hard drives now. I don't want to use the huge cages.. I may have to make something custom.


2 words: Industrial Velcro


----------



## Iceco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> 2 words: Industrial Velcro


hehe, that's exactly the way i fixed my fancontroller. And you only need half of the velcro on 1 side in the length and 1 small piece on 1 of the sides of the hole









To clarify:


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> When you flip the font there will be a void under the 5.25" bay where you maybe able to hide some drives, depending on what you have. My main drives are all NAS, so I have my 2.5" drives down next the PSU.


That might be a good idea. I went home and drilled out the rivets during lunch, then flipped the panel, but I'll have to play with the placement of the hard drive after I get home again tonight. I do have a "full size" internal hard drive though, so I don't think it's the same height as the gap that is under the cage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> 2 words: Industrial Velcro


You know... at first I kinda chuckled at that... But that might not be a bad idea, as long as I can make sure that the optical cage is good and sturdy, since the only spot that it connects to is the front panel now.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> You know... at first I kinda chuckled at that... But that might not be a bad idea, as long as I can make sure that the optical cage is good and sturdy, since the only spot that it connects to is the front panel now.


Oh no, that was no joke. I was very serious xD


----------



## Pestilaence

Oh no, I broke it... lol


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Oh no, that was no joke. I was very serious xD


Well, I'll probably use your idea, thanks! Haha


----------



## Pestilaence

And actually, now that I think about it, I might be able to put the hard drive in the same space as the fan controller, and just velcro it to the bottom of the case. Since the fan controller only takes up a small portion of that cage, and the hard drive is smaller than the inside of the cage anyway, I can just mount it right inside.. I just need to find something to put underneath the edges of the cage so keep it from moving and flexing in the back.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> And actually, now that I think about it, I might be able to put the hard drive in the same space as the fan controller, and just velcro it to the bottom of the case. Since the fan controller only takes up a small portion of that cage, and the hard drive is smaller than the inside of the cage anyway, I can just mount it right inside.. I just need to find something to put underneath the edges of the cage so keep it from moving and flexing in the back.


Now that's a nice way to hide it! How about throw some black foam in the back? You could tuck it inside of the bay and have it support it without having to see it.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Now that's a nice way to hide it! How about throw some black foam in the back? You could tuck it inside of the bay and have it support it without having to see it.


Hm... good idea... easy to cut or shape... non heat conducing... doesn't have to be permanent. I don't have any foam though lol.


----------



## M3th0D84

Hi

Just got a Bitfenix Prodigy

i'm putting in a asrock mobo z77e and wanna use a corsair h70 to cool it. Can anyone tell me if they've had problems with fitting it in there?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3th0D84*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Just got a Bitfenix Prodigy
> 
> i'm putting in a asrock mobo z77e and wanna use a corsair h70 to cool it. Can anyone tell me if they've had problems with fitting it in there?


The ASRock z77e-itx has no problem fitting, and if the backplate is anything similar to the h60's, you should have no issue. If you had an Antec AIO cooler... that's a different story.

but you should be fine!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3th0D84*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Just got a Bitfenix Prodigy
> 
> i'm putting in a asrock mobo z77e and wanna use a corsair h70 to cool it. Can anyone tell me if they've had problems with fitting it in there?


My H100 fits fine with the same config


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> 2 words: Industrial Velcro


This stuff?


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> This stuff?


That could work.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> This stuff?


That would work perfectly fine, perhaps better than what I had in mind (Cheaper!)


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> That would work perfectly fine, perhaps better than what I had in mind (Cheaper!)


Yeah, I was just gonna get some cheap stuff at a local hardware store. I also don't need 30ft of it.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> So my build has officially started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post some pictures later on right now i am measuring and trying to mount everything to get an idea .....
> 
> I have a big question tho.... I have the 180mm rad and the silverstone 180mm fan which is 32mm long i need to know which screws do i need to mount the fan to the radiator since the ones that came with the rad are short anyone can share some info on this ????
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shremi


Anyone ?????


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> So my build has officially started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post some pictures later on right now i am measuring and trying to mount everything to get an idea .....
> 
> I have a big question tho.... I have the 180mm rad and the silverstone 180mm fan which is 32mm long i need to know which screws do i need to mount the fan to the radiator since the ones that came with the rad are short anyone can share some info on this ????
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shremi
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ?????
Click to expand...

You mean aftermarket screws from a hardware store?


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You mean aftermarket screws from a hardware store?


Well the ones that came with the radiator are short because the silverstone is 32mm long instead of the standard 25mm fans.... So i think i need some aftermarket ones









Or how are the watercoolers mounting the 180mm fan to the radiator ????


----------



## audioholic

Did this yesterday. Now that I have the template for the false floor I will drill my holes and then recreate the panel with proper cuts.

Also made these templates to recreate out of acrylic as well..don't know if it will fit right or not as I had to bend these to get them in.

Then this guy...can anyone guess what this is for?







(minus that hole of course, it was the last piece of cardboard I had)


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Did this yesterday. Now that I have the template for the false floor I will drill my holes and then recreate the panel with proper cuts.
> 
> Also made these templates to recreate out of acrylic as well..don't know if it will fit right or not as I had to bend these to get them in.
> 
> Then this guy...can anyone guess what this is for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (minus that hole of course, it was the last piece of cardboard I had)


I need something like those for my pcu box... I might have to make some for the gap that I have at the bottom of my case where the optical drive cage now sits. Xp


----------



## C A M C

hi to everyone
i am new to overclock.net just wanted to show you guys my bitfenix prodigy case(sorry if this is not the proper way to reply to Bitfenix Prodigy Owner's Club) .


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C A M C*
> 
> hi to everyone
> i am new to overclock.net just wanted to show you guys my bitfenix prodigy case(sorry if this is not the proper way to reply to Bitfenix Prodigy Owner's Club) .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















double thumbs up! Welcome to OCN and welcome to Prodigy club!


----------



## Zboy

my prodigy arrived yesterday, 1/22 after being given to usps during the first week of the new year. (arrived at my uncle's house on 1/4 after being ordered from ncix about a week prior). the box looked like it went through a gang initiation but fortunately the case was in perfect condition. i have to say that the case really looks better in person. there are a lot of nice details in this case and i appreciate that bitfenix put in the effort to produce a product like this

i had work to do so i couldn't get to filling it up right away, but i set my priorities and was able to start a little last night. now i see what people mean when they say mitx/prodigy builds aren't for beginners. even though i stuck to a basic build i still ran into a lot of little obstacles. fortunately, i got through them all relatively quickly, and finally...



i really wanted to block off the top fan slot(s) with white acrylic but i ditched that idea after realizing i can't cut a straight line lol. i also wanted to have the top front fan slot populated with a stock case fan and i thought i had room, but when i installed the psu i found out that the mobo cables wouldn't let the phanteks fan sit as low as i wanted it to, causing clearance issues with the top. this rendered my fan controller useless as i only have the 230mm case fan now...but this was actually a great thing since i really wanted to have my ssd in the drive cage and there was no room for it if i used a controller. i have the case fan hooked up to the mobo through a noctua lna so hopefully it's quiet enough for me

arctic white prodigy
230mm black spectre
3570k
p877z-i deluxe
phanteks ph-tc14pe
asus 660 ti
recycled 8 gb 1600 kingston ram
120 gb intel 520
recycled 640 gb sata 2 caviar black
seasonic x650

*the storage drive i will be using is the main drive in my current computer. gonna put that in soon - might clean up the side panel cables when i do that as well


----------



## CSCoder4ever

amazing! Much more cleaner than my prodigy build!


----------



## .theMetal

two phanteks in prodigy's in a row. simply awesome, cant wait to get one.


----------



## Captain Mayhem

aaaand built!

ready for board install



I think this might just work for the top vent...



sweet! it does.



looks good from down here...



da board...



Board and vid are in




wait.. it's HOW tight with a 38mm fan??



And with the top exhaust? Oy vey! So much for a grille...


add me!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Will update this weekend. So tired from exams and work, I've been home less than an hour and I'm off to bed. Rest assured I have not forgotten about the OP guys.

CAMC that looks amazing.

Bobbavett, I am crazy impressed.

Hardware stores are a great place to get bolts, as there might even be someone there that could make obscure bolts if needed.

So, I talked to a vinyl decal guy today...
More as that.


----------



## Imatool

After reading more comments and doing a little more research, i have decided to wait a little longer for the ASRock Z77E - ITX to come into stock.
So the build is my sig system, now to hope i don't hint any hurdles when it comes to getting it up and going. Well them as i'm doing two as the wife wants a new system too.

Thanks for the help, been a long read to get through all the posts.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imatool*
> 
> After doing reading more comment and doing a little more research, i have decided to wait a little longer for the ASRock Z77E - ITX to come into stock.
> So the build is my sig system, no to hope i don't hint any hurdles when it comes to getting it up and going. Well them as i'm doing two as the wife wants a new system too.
> 
> Thanks for the help, been a long read to get through all the posts.


you're welcome!

So you're making twin systems? Impressive!

and once you get this asrock board, Think about replacing the antenna!


----------



## Imatool

Oh yeah already have TP-Link TL-ANT2408CL 2.4GHz Indoor Omni-Directional Antenna in my cart, i'm hoping these will do the job.


----------



## JebusChytrus

In what circumstances Bitfenix sends replacement handles for prodigy?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> In what circumstances Bitfenix sends replacement handles for prodigy?


If the case arrives busted up. Of course you would have to show this.


----------



## Sixt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C A M C*
> 
> hi to everyone
> i am new to overclock.net just wanted to show you guys my bitfenix prodigy case(sorry if this is not the proper way to reply to Bitfenix Prodigy Owner's Club) .


Sweet build man ! Did you sleeve the cables your self ?


----------



## JebusChytrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> If the case arrives busted up. Of course you would have to show this.


When i got the case I wrote to bitfenix support and sent them all the stuff they wanted but its been a week and they didint send me any reply. Now i dont know if im going to get any replacement handles or should i just glue my broken ones to the chassis.


----------



## BigMrE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double thumbs up! Welcome to OCN and welcome to Prodigy club!


@CAMC: Awesome, love the side panel covering the PSU and the Bitfenix logos everywhere!


----------



## BigMrE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> my prodigy arrived yesterday, 1/22 after being given to usps during the first week of the new year. (arrived at my uncle's house on 1/4 after being ordered from ncix about a week prior). the box looked like it went through a gang initiation but fortunately the case was in perfect condition. i have to say that the case really looks better in person. there are a lot of nice details in this case and i appreciate that bitfenix put in the effort to produce a product like this
> 
> i had work to do so i couldn't get to filling it up right away, but i set my priorities and was able to start a little last night. now i see what people mean when they say mitx/prodigy builds aren't for beginners. even though i stuck to a basic build i still ran into a lot of little obstacles. fortunately, i got through them all relatively quickly, and finally...
> 
> 
> 
> i really wanted to block off the top fan slot(s) with white acrylic but i ditched that idea after realizing i can't cut a straight line lol. i also wanted to have the top front fan slot populated with a stock case fan and i thought i had room, but when i installed the psu i found out that the mobo cables wouldn't let the phanteks fan sit as low as i wanted it to, causing clearance issues with the top. this rendered my fan controller useless as i only have the 230mm case fan now...but this was actually a great thing since i really wanted to have my ssd in the drive cage and there was no room for it if i used a controller. i have the case fan hooked up to the mobo through a noctua lna so hopefully it's quiet enough for me
> 
> arctic white prodigy
> 230mm black spectre
> 3570k
> p877z-i deluxe
> phanteks ph-tc14pe
> asus 660 ti
> recycled 8 gb 1600 kingston ram
> 120 gb intel 520
> recycled 640 gb sata 2 caviar black
> seasonic x650
> 
> *the storage drive i will be using is the main drive in my current computer. gonna put that in soon - might clean up the side panel cables when i do that as well


Beautiful


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> When i got the case I wrote to bitfenix support and sent them all the stuff they wanted but its been a week and they didint send me any reply. Now i dont know if im going to get any replacement handles or should i just glue my broken ones to the chassis.


Sorry to hear that mate. Well a week isn't so long for a company to reply, i'd wait a week more before chasing it, though appreciate how annoying this likely is for you. There is a Bitfenix representative on this forum called xbourne i believe, he might be of more use.


----------



## SonofJor-El

UGH been sick last 24 hours---I got my CPU installed, installed the Phanteks cooler, installed a 120mm Bitfenix fan on the top part of the cooler and went to install the bottom on there is NOT enough clearance due to the ram being 3mm too high. So I think I will install that fan back where the 24pin and 8pin cables go into the motherboard in a vertical position facing towards the cooler/backside of the case in an exhaust position







Those who have been following my buld log, I will post pics to update it


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> UGH been sick last 24 hours---I got my CPU installed, installed the Phanteks cooler, installed a 120mm Bitfenix fan on the top part of the cooler and went to install the bottom on there is NOT enough clearance due to the ram being 3mm too high. So I think I will install that fan back where the 24pin and 8pin cables go into the motherboard in a vertical position facing towards the cooler/backside of the case in an exhaust position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who have been following my buld log, I will post pics to update it


Nice... I found out that the motherboard in my current computer is dead... so now I only have my laptop to work with. I'm still waiting for the motherboard for the new build to come in, but I don't have everything else I need to set it up. :/ Anyone have an old atx am2 board? lol


----------



## WALSRU

Absolutely love the last couple builds with Phanteks heatsinks


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> When i got the case I wrote to bitfenix support and sent them all the stuff they wanted but its been a week and they didint send me any reply. Now i dont know if im going to get any replacement handles or should i just glue my broken ones to the chassis.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Sorry to hear that mate. Well a week isn't so long for a company to reply, i'd wait a week more before chasing it, though appreciate how annoying this likely is for you. There is a Bitfenix representative on this forum called xbourne i believe, he might be of more use.


Contact Xbournex, simply put he gets things done.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Nice... I found out that the motherboard in my current computer is dead... so now I only have my laptop to work with. I'm still waiting for the motherboard for the new build to come in, but I don't have everything else I need to set it up. :/ Anyone have an old atx am2 board? lol


All I have for sale are AM3+ boards (both are Asus Sabertooth 990FX)


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> All I have for sale are AM3+ boards (both are Asus Sabertooth 990FX)


Yeah, I just wanted something super cheap until I could get my new build going.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Well i broke down and bought a couple of vandal switches


----------



## TeamBlue

My orange prodigy gets off the UPS wagon in t minus an hour or so... pretty stoked. Pics very soon.

Edit for pics!






My biggest problem so far is that the true color doesn't show up on my damn phone lol. It really is a parking cone orange, hard to describe.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamBlue*
> 
> My orange prodigy gets off the UPS wagon in t minus an hour or so... pretty stoked. Pics very soon.
> 
> Edit for pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest problem so far is that the true color doesn't show up on my damn phone lol. It really is a parking cone orange, hard to describe.


Interesting. Not sure how I feel about the colored ones, though as long as that color was used in the overall build scheme, it may not be too bad.


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Interesting. Not sure how I feel about the colored ones, though as long as that color was used in the overall build scheme, it may not be too bad.


The lightshow feature will not be used, but these are the colors. I was waiting and waiting for newegg to get a black one in stock so that I could paint/powdercoat it flourescent orange, but I settled on just buying the orange one. From the looks of it, I may come out alright. I wanted something waaay different that was over the top for this build, mission accomplished methinks.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamBlue*
> 
> The lightshow feature will not be used, but these are the colors. I was waiting and waiting for newegg to get a black one in stock so that I could paint/powdercoat it flourescent orange, but I settled on just buying the orange one. From the looks of it, I may come out alright. I wanted something waaay different that was over the top for this build, mission accomplished methinks.


Hmm... guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## ReaperXGr

My red prodigy wating for the parts to arrive...


----------



## Pyropetepete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, I broke it... lol


OMG what a legend!!! Does an optical drive fit okay without any other mods needed?


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyropetepete*
> 
> OMG what a legend!!! Does an optical drive fit okay without any other mods needed?


Yeah, it fits great! There is probably 2-3mm gap between the optical drive cage, and the pcu cage. I really wish BitFenix just set things up like this from the get-go. I think my case looks completely different now, on the inside, and it's a definite improvement! It has given me a place to hide my hard drive plus wires for it, fan controller, and wires for that... plus there will be a little bit of room left, even with things bundled up. I plan on putting split-loom on all of my wires, since I don't have any sleeves, but think it will still look good, and will hold things together nicely.
I will be able to run all of the wires just under the extended edges of the optical cage, and in through the pre-existing holes in the pcu cage, so no random wires everywhere.
My only gripe about having the optical cage like that is that there isn't anything to connect it to in the back. I'm just going to have to make something custom for it to be completely stable, but if you don't put any pressure on the cage itself, you wouldn't really ever know that it's only connected to the front panel. I think I'm just going to buy some acrylic or something, and make a couple small plates that I can screw to the extended portions of the optical cage, that would act as stabilizing feet and not allow the cage to move about.
I am slightly concerned about any need to access the wires underneath the optical cage though. After having popped the rivets on the front panel, and then flipping the panel itself, I found that I can't put screws or bolts into the four corners (where the corner rivets were) simply because when you put the feet back on the case, the screws cause the feet to stick out ever so slightly and I'm rather anal about stuff like that. So, my solution to that may be to superglue the front panel back on. If i do that however, and while it would get the case back to it's original structural integrity, I wouldn't be able to get to the wires underneath that cage. There just isn't enough room to move that cage (I don't think... I played around with it for a while), when the front panel is affixed. Even if I put the cage on a flange, I don't think it would have enough room to rotate up enough, since I have a big 230mm fan directly above it.
Let me know what you guys think on that issue...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyropetepete*
> 
> OMG what a legend!!! Does an optical drive fit okay without any other mods needed?


Sorry, I may have mis-read your post, and thought you asked about just the cage itself. You could get an actual optical drive in there, but the wires and connectors would be tight. It might work as long as you have L shaped connectors, and not just the typical flat ones, depending on what type of drive you have. I don't plan on using an internal drive, so I'm not worried about that.
I suppose you could simply drill some holes in the pcu cage though, if you were to do the same mod I did, since you'd have the front panel off anyway.

I could also go get a cheap rivet gun from AutoZone or something, but I'm not sure what size rivets I'd need. They'd have to be super small. But, then again, I'd still have to come up with a way to access the stuff under the optical cage, if something needed to be done there.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Its true what they say, nothing is new only repeated differently =)

*post #4547:*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*


*post #329:*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Its true what they say, nothing is new only repeated differently =)
> 
> *post #4547:*
> *post #329:*


Yep! The only reason that i did that to mine was because I had heard of other people doing it.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Yep! The only reason that i did that to mine was because I had heard of other people doing it.


At least you were wise enough to do it on an empty case, would you believe when i did mine not only did i have components inside, but running! With a radiator at the top. Needless to say it was tricky work lol. It was an "i have an idea" moment =)

Like you i only have a fan speed controller in the 5.25" bay, in fact i have dropped the bay itself all together now, controller held in place by magic, magic and friction. Still contemplating my next move, with such an empty void at the front it looks odd, almost like i should cut the front half of the case off and shorten it... hummm lol.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> At least you were wise enough to do it on an empty case, would you believe when i did mine not only did i have components inside, but running! With a radiator at the top. Needless to say it was tricky work lol. It was an "i have an idea" moment =)
> 
> Like you i only have a fan speed controller in the 5.25" bay, in fact i have dropped the bay itself all together now, controller held in place by magic, magic and friction. Still contemplating my next move, with such an empty void at the front it looks odd, almost like i should cut the front half of the case off and shorten it... hummm lol.


Hahaha nice. I wouldn't dare to and do that with a full case of running stuff. Unfortunately though, I don't have anything else to fill it with. That, and I just got an email saying that the motherboard that I ordered the other day is actually on back order. :/ So, since it's actually discontinued with an ETA of mid February, I highly doubt that I'll be able to get it which really sucks. I'm gonna have to wait and see if the seller actually does get one in though.

I'm gonna have to mess around with the optical cage again tonight, to see if I can figure out a way to move it around when the front panel is on, and fastened.


----------



## C A M C

Thank you
i cut the logos my self☺


----------



## C A M C

Thank you


----------



## C A M C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMrE*
> 
> @CAMC: Awesome, love the side panel covering the PSU and the Bitfenix logos everywhere!


thank you i cut the logos my self


----------



## C A M C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sixt*
> 
> Sweet build man ! Did you sleeve the cables your self ?


yes i did but it was a pain, i ended up braeking some pins but i had an old PSU and cut the wires i needed with good pin and solderd it.


----------



## C A M C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double thumbs up! Welcome to OCN and welcome to Prodigy club!


thank you


----------



## SonofJor-El

Umm can you just edit your post instead of creating all sorts of double posts please


----------



## longroadtrip

For future reference for everybody (from my build log):

So I was asked if an Aquaero 5 will fit in the area next to the PSU...the answer to this is a resounding yes! (Although depending on the load you are putting on it, it may need more airflow.)

AQ5 measurements:

146mm wide
43mm tall
41 mm deep (with the larger heatsink on)
or
57mm deep with drive bay brackets

Opening under the mobo next to the PSU:
152mm wide (exposed gap)
60mm tall
46mm deep

Here is a photo (I just stuck it in there backwards so you can see it could be mounted in there and will fit.



Anyways..any further questions, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## Dmz96

Does anyone know if a 240 rad can be mounted on the top externally like in adamski07's build:

If so, do I need to stick some kind of filter on top of it?

I only ask because this guy has gone stir-crazy with a dremel and nothing appears to be the same anyone!


----------



## longroadtrip

Of course you can! It mounts just like it would from underneath.

Filtering is a personal option...


----------



## adamski07

Lrt is right but it needs a little cut at the top for u to get the fittings in. I believe I had an update about that on my log.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Of course you can! It mounts just like it would from underneath.
> 
> Filtering is a personal option...


Thanks for the answer! I'll look into possible filtering
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Lrt is right but it needs a little cut at the top for u to get the fittings in. I believe I had an update about that on my log.


Honestly I didn't find your log until a few days ago and didn't get a chance to read through the mountain of posts in there (exams week







)
Nonetheless, a small cut is perfectly do-able, thanks!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Thanks for the answer! I'll look into possible filtering
> Honestly I didn't find your log until a few days ago and didn't get a chance to read through the mountain of posts in there (exams week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Nonetheless, a small cut is perfectly do-able, thanks!


If it was me, I would put rad grills or something over the rad to prevent the fins from getting damaged too easily...


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> If it was me, I would put rad grills or something over the rad to prevent the fins from getting damaged too easily...


0.o So that's what a rad grill is for.... I have been enlightened! (or judging by your avatar, eureka!)


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> 0.o So that's what a rad grill is for.... I have been enlightened! (or judging by your avatar, eureka!)


Id do what he said. I am putting a grill at the top to cover the fins for Prodigious.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Yeah I found the same thing with my H100. Stupid tabs


----------



## Zboy

i know i'm not the only one who's bothered by this...did anyone do anything to dim the power/hdd leds? they're less than a foot away from my face and they are way too bright


----------



## CSCoder4ever

A lot of my previous systems had super bright LEDs, so I'm used to this.









I blame my server's case!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> i know i'm not the only one who's bothered by this...did anyone do anything to dim the power/hdd leds? they're less than a foot away from my face and they are way too bright


Yeah... I just left the LEDs unplugged. I can see that my computer is on without those LEDs


----------



## audioholic

Hey guys has anyone tried plasti dip on their feet/handles for changing the color? Just curious to see the results..or do I have to be the guinea pig on this one?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Not tried plasti-dip, but I sprayed the soft-touch finish with Rust-Oleum primer for plastics on my BitFenix Survivor case, following with regular Rust-Oleum spray paint, and it's been holding up very well. Definitely needs many days to fully cure once all finished, so I was gentle with it for 2 weeks, but unless you _try_ to scratch it, it holds up well after that. Not sure how well it would work on the more flexible legs of this case though.


----------



## audioholic

I may have to try it just to see the outcome...Ill pick some up tomorrow night and let you all know how it goes







These handles/feet will be spares eventually anyway so why not test some stuff out with them


----------



## Captain Mayhem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> i know i'm not the only one who's bothered by this...did anyone do anything to dim the power/hdd leds? they're less than a foot away from my face and they are way too bright


yeah, i threw on three layers of masking tape as a quickie solution.


----------



## Zboy

i don't want to disconnect them, or make them ugly lol. i know people have dimmed leds by scratching them with sandpaper, but how effective is that? i don't really feel like scratching up my own leds to find out lol


----------



## RandomHer0

Decided to try out some red spray paint today with the intentions of matching up some bits and bobs (and eventually make a decision on whether or not to paint the rads). Decided to try it on the GPU end plate. Colours matched up damn near perfectly with the Corsair fans, and also the Force GT SSDs (not pictured). n/b: they are a much much closer red to the naked eye.



Gives me confidence to go ahead and paint the rads









Edit: Better idea from this one


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> i don't want to disconnect them, or make them ugly lol. i know people have dimmed leds by scratching them with sandpaper, but how effective is that? i don't really feel like scratching up my own leds to find out lol


You could cut the cable that powers it and install are dimmer switch, this would not only allow you to "dim" it down, but to various levels depending on your preference at the time or in the future.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Decided to try out some red spray paint today with the intentions of matching up some bits and bobs (and eventually make a decision on whether or not to paint the rads). Decided to try it on the GPU end plate. Colours matched up damn near perfectly with the Corsair fans, and also the Force GT SSDs (not pictured). n/b: they are a much much closer red to the naked eye.
> 
> 
> 
> Gives me confidence to go ahead and paint the rads


The paint job came out really well done


----------



## Pestilaence

So I figured out my whole lower optical drive stability issue.... I just bent the extended "arms" of the cage down (technically up when looking at how the cage should be oriented) and they act like angled feet. I'll take some more pictures of it once more things are together, but it works perfectly, and it didn't involve me going to buy any extra metal or acrylic and drilling or cutting to make feet for it. I just bent them at approximately a 45 degree angle, and they come into contact with the bottom plate almost exactly where it needs to be.

I am also going to drill some holes in the front of my pcu cage to allow all of the extra wires and cables to go through there, instead of trying to route them around the optical cage. That way, I won't need to worry about taking the cage off or putting it back on, everything will be ran and hid nicely. More photos of that to come as well, once I find someone that has a drill and a uni-bit that I can borrow lol.


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> The paint job came out really well done


yeh, was pleasantly surprised that spray paint worked as well as it did. Guess the guy at the hardware store did know what he was talking about. The proof will be in the radiators though I'm sure; that will be a big test, and risk.


----------



## Pestilaence

Who was it that was going to Plasti-dip their case? Did you do it yet?


----------



## audioholic

Me







not case just the handle/foot. I will try this weekend.


----------



## adamski07

nice. Would love to see the results.







also waiting for sonofjor's custom ones.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not case just the handle/foot. I will try this weekend.


I'd be interested to see how well it holds up. I've used that before for my car wheels lol.

Also, can someone help me find a new AMD motherboard? I need something good, and would prefer not to do FM1 sockets. Something FM2 or AM3+ perhaps, but it has to be AMD.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> nice. Would love to see the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also waiting for sonofjor's custom ones.


Things have been a little slow but I will start getting materials needed in a week or so to get started








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> I'd be interested to see how well it holds up. I've used that before for my car wheels lol.
> 
> Also, can someone help me find a new AMD motherboard? I need something good, and would prefer not to do FM1 sockets. Something FM2 or AM3+ perhaps, but it has to be AMD.


ITX, mATX or ATX? I would presume either ITX or mATX


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Things have been a little slow but I will start getting materials needed in a week or so to get started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITX, mATX or ATX? I would presume either ITX or mATX


Mini-itx.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Mini-itx.


There are only 2 currently and both by AS-Rock:

The one you dont want which is an FM2. But here is one with better rating that is FM1

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157273


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> There are only 2 currently and both by AS-Rock:
> 
> The one you dont want which is an FM2. But here is one with better rating that is FM1
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157273


Yeah, I've been looking on Newegg...

What do you guys think of this combo...

ASRock A75M-ITX
AMD A8-3870K Unlocked Llano 3.0GHz

The reason that i didn't want to go with the FM1 board was because I can't seem to find an FM1 socketed cpu that is as fast as any of the FM2's or AM3+'s.

I do want to OC, but wasn't sure how well I could do it with this combo, and what people think I could get it up to.


----------



## Pestilaence

Double post...


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> What do you guys think of this combo...
> 
> ASRock A75M-ITX
> AMD A8-3870K Unlocked Llano 3.0GHz
> 
> The reason that i didn't want to go with the FM1 board was because I can't seem to find an FM1 socketed cpu that is as fast as any of the FM2's or AM3+'s.
> 
> I do want to OC, but wasn't sure how well I could do it with this combo, and what people think I could get it up to.


I would be VERY RELUCTANT to get that AS-ROCK FM2 board with all of the issues. I would hate to see you waste money with a board on a high failure rate. If you want to go with FM1, you would be better off UNTIL a better board is designed for AMD. Word is Gigabyte is working on an ITX AMD board... That is just my


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I would be VERY RELUCTANT to get that AS-ROCK FM2 board with all of the issues. I would hate to see you waste money with a board on a high failure rate. If you want to go with FM1, you would be better off UNTIL a better board is designed for AMD. Word is Gigabyte is working on an ITX AMD board... That is just my


Yeah... I figured if I got the FM1 board then I guess I could just upgrade down the road if something else came out. I did get another email from the seller of the back ordered motherboard, and he said he is going to look into whether or not the manufacturer is actually going to ship some boards to them.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Yeah... I figured if I got the FM1 board then I guess I could just upgrade down the road if something else came out. I did get another email from the seller of the back ordered motherboard, and he said he is going to look into whether or not the manufacturer is actually going to ship some boards to them.


Well Even if its FM1 at least it is something until something better and reliable comes along







I hate to see that happen to anyone


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Well Even if its FM1 at least it is something until something better and reliable comes along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to see that happen to anyone


Yeah, I'm not going to get that FM2 board from Newegg... Just couldn't bring myself to take that chance with it. I'll wait a bit and see what the seller says, and if they can't get the board in a few weeks, then I'll just get my money back and get the FM1 set up.

I have a question about RAM though... the FM1 board says it doesn't take anything over 1333 without OC'ing. So does that mean that I would have to get a stick of 1333 to set everything up, if I planned on OC'ing the RAM speed to accept something higher like 1866 or 2400?

I'm also curious if the newer motherboards can still read the older DDR2 sticks. Cause that's what I have in my current computer.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not going to get that FM2 board from Newegg... Just couldn't bring myself to take that chance with it. I'll wait a bit and see what the seller says, and if they can't get the board in a few weeks, then I'll just get my money back and get the FM1 set up.
> 
> I have a question about RAM though... the FM1 board says it doesn't take anything over 1333 without OC'ing. So does that mean that I would have to get a stick of 1333 to set everything up, if I planned on OC'ing the RAM speed to accept something higher like 1866 or 2400?
> 
> I'm also curious if the newer motherboards can still read the older DDR2 sticks. Cause that's what I have in my current computer.


I doubt they will be able to recognize DDR2. You can get the higher rated ram but of course it will only read what the motherboard can handle







BTW I did learn that by trying it hands on


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Decided to try out some red spray paint today with the intentions of matching up some bits and bobs (and eventually make a decision on whether or not to paint the rads). Decided to try it on the GPU end plate. Colours matched up damn near perfectly with the Corsair fans, and also the Force GT SSDs (not pictured). n/b: they are a much much closer red to the naked eye.
> 
> 
> 
> Gives me confidence to go ahead and paint the rads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Better idea from this one


Did painting the IO plate void your warranty? GAWD i hope not!


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> Did painting the IO plate void your warranty? GAWD i hope not!


Considering you can buy replacement brackets for video cards I'm going to say no.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> Did painting the IO plate void your warranty? GAWD i hope not!


Pretty sure not. There are available Brackets for sale. E.g. , the High Flow Brackets .


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Considering you can buy replacement brackets for video cards I'm going to say no.


I get that but you can also buy heat sinks and water blocks for GPUs as well









Wouldnt anything that isnt stock void it?


----------



## Qrchak

Pestilaence I guess You have to wait until some MB's will get to production. FM2 is quite new platform, and there isn't much choice.
DDR2 is completely diferent socket than DDR3, so You can't plug it to DDR3


----------



## BKinn

Has anyone else had issues with the side panel audio connectors? Today when I plugged headphones in, it made my computer reset. I thought I remembered it being mentioned before. Any idea?


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> Did painting the IO plate void your warranty? GAWD i hope not!


As I will be installing a waterblock, warranty voiding is something of a moot point


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKinn*
> 
> Has anyone else had issues with the side panel audio connectors? Today when I plugged headphones in, it made my computer reset. I thought I remembered it being mentioned before. Any idea?


The front panel is being shorted out


----------



## BKinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> The front panel is being shorted out


What can be done to stop this? Any idea what it is shorting out on? I did hear a pop of electricity when it happened but once it reset, everything was fine.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> The front panel is being shorted out
> 
> 
> 
> What can be done to stop this? Any idea what it is shorting out on? I did hear a pop of electricity when it happened but once it reset, everything was fine.
Click to expand...

Remove the connector panel, check for metal debris. Look around the area (inside side-panel) for any metal fragments sticking out etc. Check if the audio-connector is loose, any conjoined PCB soldering points on that PCB


----------



## BKinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Remove the connector panel, check for metal debris. Look around the area (inside side-panel) for any metal fragments sticking out etc. Check if the audio-connector is loose, any conjoined PCB soldering points on that PCB


The screws on the panel were loose enough that it was wobbling. I tightened them and it seems to be working correctly now. Thanks for the help!


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> As I will be installing a waterblock, warranty voiding is something of a moot point


Youve got balls brother!!! Cant wait to see it!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Remove the connector panel, check for metal debris. Look around the area (inside side-panel) for any metal fragments sticking out etc. Check if the audio-connector is loose, any conjoined PCB soldering points on that PCB
> 
> 
> 
> The screws on the panel were loose enough that it was wobbling. I tightened them and it seems to be working correctly now. Thanks for the help!
Click to expand...

Np, glad you sorted it out


----------



## basumba01

Its my 1st post here. Been a lurker for quite a while. Overclock.net is awesome!

This is a mini NETboXX project for my dad. This build will never be used for gaming (my dad's 63yo) just web browsing so i think the specs are just perfect for him,









Specs:
Mobo: Intel® Desktop Board DH67CF
Processor: Intel Core i5 2500T @ 2.30GHz
Ram: 8GB Patriot Black Viper 1600Mhz
SSD: OCZ-VERTEX3 90GB
HDD: 1TB Seagate Pipeline 2 Enterprize Hard Drive
PSU: Seasonic SS-500ES 500watts 80+ Bronze

My Cooling system consists of the following:
HSF: Cooler master hyper 212 with NZXT 120mm White fan pull setup.
Rear Exhaust: 1 Cooler Master 140mm blue LED fan @ 1000 RPM.
Front Intake: 1 Cooler Master MegaFlow 200mm Blue LED Case Fan @ 700 RPM.
Top Exhaust: 2pcs Zalman 120mm Led fan @ 1000 RPM.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basumba01*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome!
Is that a rad grill I spot?


----------



## basumba01

Hi Dmz96! Nope, Its just the plastic honeycomb top cover. It is actually composed of 3 layers. 1st outer layer is a metal mesh, then a plastic woven mesh with finer holes (i guess it acts as a dust filter) then finally the plastic honeycomb design that you see there on the photo.

Maybe in the future I will try a closed loop WC for this build. I really had a tough time mounting the Hyper 212+ because the Intel DH67CF mobo has a lot of crap on the bottom side of the board. I had to make plastic spacers and risk flexing the PCB because I didn't use the metal back plate that came with the HSF.


----------



## MotO

Man a black prodigy with the panels swapped out to white would look sick. They're back in stock at ncix but I want a white outside with black internals haha! Plastidip perhaps? Hopefully it goes good for whoever was going to try it then I'll just buy a black one and plastidip the panels white?


----------



## longroadtrip

deleted...


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Question: I just read in the OP that there is a known issue with the Apogee HD block and this case? I was just about to commit to getting an Apogee HD for my build with this case, along with the AsRock Z77E-ITX mobo. Has anyone been stifled by this issue? Is there a known fix or am I looking at some Dremel work?


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterAutomatic*
> 
> Question: I just read in the OP that there is a known issue with the Apogee HD block and this case? I was just about to commit to getting an Apogee HD for my build with this case, along with the AsRock Z77E-ITX mobo. Has anyone been stifled by this issue? Is there a known fix or am I looking at some Dremel work?


Yes there's problem with Apogee, backplate and mobo tray collide each other








So You'll have to cut out some hole in mobo tray or change backplate of Apogee.


----------



## audioholic

You need to use washers it dremel out the tray to fit the back plate..not to hard and because of its location it doesn't have to look pretty


----------



## crash01

I want flip front mesh, so 5.25" at bottom of case..but how can i remove bitfenix's logo without breaking it?









thx


----------



## Qrchak

Yes, it's attached with double sided adhesive tape


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> I want flip front mesh, so 5.25" at bottom of case..but how can i remove bitfenix's logo without breaking it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx


Just carefully pry it off. It is only held on by an adhesive


----------



## crash01

thx guys


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> thx guys










you're welcome!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

OP Updated.


----------



## ivoryg37

Here is my friend's bitfenix case that I'm putting together for him. I still have some stuff to do before I'm finish. I just need to put some mesh like the front drive bay mesh where the GPU window is then I should be done. It should give the GPU some better airflow


----------



## MotO

Did you try to plastidip yet, audioholic?


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> I want flip front mesh, so 5.25" at bottom of case..but how can i remove bitfenix's logo without breaking it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx


Blow dry it first so the adhesive melts a little then pry it. It will require little force this way and leave no residue


----------



## MGF Derp

Thought I would throw a quick shot of mine out there.


----------



## longroadtrip

^^What is the board with the switch on the front of the mobo tray?


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> ^^What is the board with the switch on the front of the mobo tray?


Thats for the NZXT led strip that runs in a halo around the top of the Phanteks. Works for now will move when I have modded a side panel


----------



## Dmz96

Did you sleeve the cables yourself?


----------



## audioholic

Those look like BF extensions.


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Did you sleeve the cables yourself?


No, those are the Bitfenix Alchemy cables. There pretty awesome for the price. The material is similar to paracord.


----------



## Zboy

so i found out my seasonic psu had coil whine >.> i feel so silly because that was the first part i got nearly a month ago, and that was the only part i did not test. didn't want to wait for the replacement so i'm leaving my case open with a temp psu plugged in

anyways because i had to take out all those cables i decided to rough up the side panel leds with sand paper. unfortunately it did absolutely nothing lol. the leds weren't crystal clear to begin with - not frosted but not clear either - which is why the sand paper treatment didn't have any effect. i really don't want to spend money on a solution for this as i've already spent more than i wanted to

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> Thought I would throw a quick shot of mine out there.


tasty







i had to click your build log to find out what mobo you're using. completely forgot that the evga board even existed lol


----------



## Captain Mayhem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> No, those are the Bitfenix Alchemy cables. There pretty awesome for the price. The material is similar to paracord.


just checked those out. Silver would look absolutely sharp in mine


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> so i found out my seasonic psu had coil whine >.> i feel so silly because that was the first part i got nearly a month ago, and that was the only part i did not test. didn't want to wait for the replacement so i'm leaving my case open with a temp psu plugged in
> 
> anyways because i had to take out all those cables i decided to rough up the side panel leds with sand paper. unfortunately it did absolutely nothing lol. the leds weren't crystal clear to begin with - not frosted but not clear either - which is why the sand paper treatment didn't have any effect. i really don't want to spend money on a solution for this as i've already spent more than i wanted to
> tasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to click your build log to find out what mobo you're using. completely forgot that the evga board even existed lol


Take them out and paint them with a black permanent marker. That's what I did on my monitor LED and it dimmed it down a lot.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Those Bitfenix Alchemy cable extensions are really sharp and I love the paracord sleeving. I would absolutely use them in a heartbeat in any build but in a case as small as this, IMO its too much cable in such a small space; between the PSU and Bitfenix it would be too much... But thats just me and my opinion


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Those Bitfenix Alchemy cable extensions are really sharp and I love the paracord sleeving. I would absolutely use them in a heartbeat in any build but in a case as small as this, IMO its too much cable in such a small space; between the PSU and Bitfenix it would be too much... But thats just me and my opinion


And that's why I chose a Silverstone Strider 550 gold series and their short cable kit. Then it is just a matter of sleeving...


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> And that's why I chose a Silverstone Strider 550 gold series and their short cable kit. Then it is just a matter of sleeving...


It's a shame Corsair doesn't offer the same thing. I ordered 16awg and 22awg white cable and making my own for a cleaner look!


----------



## sunfish31831

*ADD ME PLEASE*


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunfish31831*
> 
> *ADD ME PLEASE*


Let me know what you think of that board... as I may be forced to get it for now.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Let me know what you think of that board... as I may be forced to get it for now.


It's a reasonable board, with great overclocking potential, CPU socket placement is only issue, limiting CPU cooler choices.

Edit: I take that back, thought it was a different board sorry. I see now its an AMD FM1.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> It's a reasonable board, with great overclocking potential, CPU socket placement is only issue, limiting CPU cooler choices.


That's fine as I planned on getting an H60 anyway.


----------



## BigMrE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Let me know what you think of that board... as I may be forced to get it for now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> It's a reasonable board, with great overclocking potential, CPU socket placement is only issue, limiting CPU cooler choices.


Um, HuwSharpe, did you know that's an AMD board?...


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunfish31831*
> 
> *ADD ME PLEASE*


I hope that isnt an FM2 board. ALOT of issues with that board...


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Those Bitfenix Alchemy cable extensions are really sharp and I love the paracord sleeving. I would absolutely use them in a heartbeat in any build but in a case as small as this, IMO its too much cable in such a small space; between the PSU and Bitfenix it would be too much... But thats just me and my opinion


I use silver BitFenix extensions with a Seasonic G550 in my Prodigy, as well as silver SATA+data cables for two drives. Requires some very meticulous cable arranging, but it can be done (photos on the page). Careful with some older PSUs - the 8pin PCIe extension did not fit onto a PC Power & Cooling MKII PSUnI have in a family member's computer.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I hope that isnt an FM2 board. ALOT of issues with that board...


It's not, that's the FM1 board.


----------



## Captain Mayhem

question 11-11...

would the alchemy PCI-E extensions fit on a coolermaster 550w? I'm assuming they do, but I'd better make sure.


----------



## BigMrE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> It's a reasonable board, with great overclocking potential, CPU socket placement is only issue, limiting CPU cooler choices.
> 
> Edit: I take that back, thought it was a different board sorry. I see now its an AMD FM1.


No sweat, easily done







I only noticed cos me and Pestilaence were chatting AMD mITX boards a while back.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Mayhem*
> 
> question 11-11...
> 
> would the alchemy PCI-E extensions fit on a coolermaster 550w? I'm assuming they do, but I'd better make sure.


No idea, sorry. Perhaps contact Bitfenix with your PSU specifications to get an answer.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Mayhem*
> 
> question 11-11...
> 
> would the alchemy PCI-E extensions fit on a coolermaster 550w? I'm assuming they do, but I'd better make sure.


Cable to cable yes. If you intend on directly plugging it into the PSU, I wouldnt risk it. But it will fit!


----------



## BigMrE

Has anybody had any issues running stock cooling on the Prodigy cases that don't have the front vent like the black one?

I'm really tempted to buy the red one at the moment, but I'm worried about keeping it all cool...


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Cable to cable yes. If you intend on directly plugging it into the PSU, I wouldnt risk it. But it will fit!


Do you know this or are you just assuming they have a universal fit? Because they don't have a universal fit from my experience for some older power supplies.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Do you know this or are you just assuming they have a universal fit? Because they don't have a universal fit from my experience for some older power supplies.


LOL I never ASS-U-ME anything







I have been able to do this for a small number of PSU's, mostly Cooler Master. In some cases, the Molex to PCIe adapter had to be used first but it still can be done


----------



## dmanstasiu

Indeed, most PSU outputs don't have a universal fit. Only the output connectors are the same.

Ergo, why you see so many extensions but so few pre-sleeved PSU kits, save the Corsair ones.

The extensions will work with any PSU's cables, but not directly from the PSU itself


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Indeed, most PSU outputs don't have a universal fit. Only the output connectors are the same.
> 
> Ergo, why you see so many extensions but so few pre-sleeved PSU kits, save the Corsair ones.
> 
> The extensions will work with any PSU's cables, but not directly from the PSU itself


No, that's my exact point. The Bitfenix EXTENSIONS are not a universal fit for PCI-E cables, at least the 8-pin ones in my experience. Maybe some others as well, but 8-pin PCI-E on PC Power & Cooling MKII is all I've run into trouble with so far.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Indeed, most PSU outputs don't have a universal fit. Only the output connectors are the same.
> 
> Ergo, why you see so many extensions but so few pre-sleeved PSU kits, save the Corsair ones.
> 
> The extensions will work with any PSU's cables, but not directly from the PSU itself
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's my exact point. The Bitfenix EXTENSIONS are not a universal fit for PCI-E cables, at least the 8-pin ones in my experience.
Click to expand...

Wait do you mean regarding the pin-out, or just for the physical connector itself?

Because the pin-out is universal ...


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> No, that's my exact point. The Bitfenix EXTENSIONS are not a universal fit for PCI-E cables, at least the 8-pin ones in my experience. Maybe some others as well, but 8-pin PCI-E on PC Power & Cooling MKII is all I've run into trouble with so far.


aS LONG AS YOU ARE NOT TRYING TO PLUG IN THE cpu 8 PIN CABLE, THE pciE EXTENsions should work

EDIT: Stupid caps lock :|


----------



## ElevenEleven

PCI-E 8-pin extension kit -> 6+2 PCI-E cable on my power supply = no worky. I'm waiting to hear about it myself, as I'm curious why they don't fit. I've submitted photos and descriptions. I just brought it up as a warning, because it's a possibility for someone else's power supply.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Do you have a link to the pics?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Do you have a link to the pics?


They are between me and the vendor who sold me the extension. Inquiry was sent to BitFenix. I'll let you know what comes out of it.


----------



## Qrchak

This Alchemy cables are EXTENSIONS not REPLACEMENT cables, this should be enought








They fit to end of thr Cables of PSU not to modular PSU plugs.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> This Alchemy cables are EXTENSIONS not REPLACEMENT cables, this should be enought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit to end of thr Cables of PSU not to modular PSU plugs.


The above user clearly stated the extensions don't fit his PSU cables ...


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> so i found out my seasonic psu had coil whine >.> i feel so silly because that was the first part i got nearly a month ago, and that was the only part i did not test. didn't want to wait for the replacement so i'm leaving my case open with a temp psu plugged in
> 
> anyways because i had to take out all those cables i decided to rough up the side panel leds with sand paper. unfortunately it did absolutely nothing lol. the leds weren't crystal clear to begin with - not frosted but not clear either - which is why the sand paper treatment didn't have any effect. i really don't want to spend money on a solution for this as i've already spent more than i wanted to
> tasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to click your build log to find out what mobo you're using. completely forgot that the evga board even existed lol
> 
> 
> 
> Take them out and paint them with a black permanent marker. That's what I did on my monitor LED and it dimmed it down a lot.
Click to expand...

would that change the hue though? my monitor and keyboard leds are all the same blue, and it would be nice to keep it that way

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMrE*
> 
> Has anybody had any issues running stock cooling on the Prodigy cases that don't have the front vent like the black one?
> 
> I'm really tempted to buy the red one at the moment, but I'm worried about keeping it all cool...


as long as you're not overclocking and your gpu doesn't breath fire, i doubt that it would be a problem. it won't necessarily be optimal, but it's stock cooling - not optimal to begin with lol


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMrE*
> 
> Has anybody had any issues running stock cooling on the Prodigy cases that don't have the front vent like the black one?
> 
> I'm really tempted to buy the red one at the moment, but I'm worried about keeping it all cool...


Depends on what processor and what else you have going on in the case. If it's some sort of an i3 or a Sandy Bridge, should be fine. My i7 3770 ran warm on stock undervolted with an aftermarket cooler, reaching 60C in some games - that's not stock cooler. I imagine it'd be quite hot with stock.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

For my dad's PC in this prodigy, I have the following specs:

MoBo: AsRock mini-ITX Z77
CPU: i7 3770k
RAM: Kingston 8gb 1600 Hyper
GPU: MSI R7770 OC (the 2nd one)
Storage1: 1tb WD Caviar Black
Storage2: 128gb Samsung 840 Pro
PSU: Seasonic 750X

He will be mostly using this for programming, and I will be using it for gaming (BF3







) in between.

So the question I'd like to ask is what is the best setup for the fans?
I was thinking of moving the two 120mm fans that come with case all the way to the top and have that as exhaust
I have a 4 140mm prolimatech fans, one of which I was planning on using as the rear exhaust.

As for the front, will one of the 140mm prolimatech fans be okay for intake, or should I get a coolermaster 200mm fan for this job?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> For my dad's PC in this prodigy, I have the following specs:
> 
> MoBo: AsRock mini-ITX Z77
> CPU: i7 3770k
> RAM: Kingston 8gb 1600 Hyper
> GPU: MSI R7770 OC (the 2nd one)
> Storage1: 1tb WD Caviar Black
> Storage2: 128gb Samsung 840 Pro
> PSU: Seasonic 750X
> 
> He will be mostly using this for programming, and I will be using it for gaming (BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) in between.
> 
> So the question I'd like to ask is what is the best setup for the fans?
> I was thinking of moving the two 120mm fans that come with case all the way to the top and have that as exhaust
> I have a 4 140mm prolimatech fans, one of which I was planning on using as the rear exhaust.
> 
> As for the front, will one of the 140mm prolimatech fans be okay for intake, or should I get a coolermaster 200mm fan for this job?


Looks good! I have MSI R7770 as well. Haven't tested it on BF3 tho, but pretty sure you can play it in low settings as what I've seen on youtube vids. Post pics once you get it done.

What are you using btw to cool CPU? Are you going to overclock the 3770k?


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Looks good! I have MSI R7770 as well. Haven't tested it on BF3 tho, but pretty sure you can play it in low settings as what I've seen on youtube vids. Post pics once you get it done.
> 
> What are you using btw to cool CPU? Are you going to overclock the 3770k?


We won't be overclocking just yet, but we will be using the stock CPU cooler. What is the best CPU cooler for this case and has one of the better performances? I think I may wait for the swiftech h220.

And I think the MSI R7770 may be able to handle BF3 in high at 1080p.


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> For my dad's PC in this prodigy, I have the following specs:
> 
> MoBo: AsRock mini-ITX Z77
> CPU: i7 3770k
> RAM: Kingston 8gb 1600 Hyper
> GPU: MSI R7770 OC (the 2nd one)
> Storage1: 1tb WD Caviar Black
> Storage2: 128gb Samsung 840 Pro
> PSU: Seasonic 750X
> 
> He will be mostly using this for programming, and I will be using it for gaming (BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) in between.
> 
> So the question I'd like to ask is what is the best setup for the fans?
> I was thinking of moving the two 120mm fans that come with case all the way to the top and have that as exhaust
> I have a 4 140mm prolimatech fans, one of which I was planning on using as the rear exhaust.
> 
> As for the front, will one of the 140mm prolimatech fans be okay for intake, or should I get a coolermaster 200mm fan for this job?


You want positive pressure to prevent dust build up, and this fan orientation will not give that. Positive pressure requires more air being brought in by fans than exhausted. This will prevent dust creeping into crack/vents and crevices. Perhaps try intake through the front and back, exhausting out of the top. Or use the back as the only exhaust, intaking from the front and top


----------



## ElevenEleven

There was a bit of a discussion on this issue before, and positive pressure is not something that is a priority for this case, given the limited airflow, especially on the versions with solid fronts. In most cases, it's an experiment of moving fans around and changing fan speeds to find the best cooling configuration, and in many cases that means ignoring the whole positive/negative pressure issue. Using a can of compressed air once a month is not such a difficult task in this small case.


----------



## Babis

*ADD ME please!!*



Still waiting some parts though


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> There was a bit of a discussion on this issue before, and positive pressure is not something that is a priority for this case, given the limited airflow, especially on the versions with solid fronts. In most cases, it's an experiment of moving fans around and changing fan speeds to find the best cooling configuration, and in many cases that means ignoring the whole positive/negative pressure issue. Using a can of compressed air once a month is not such a difficult task in this small case.


ahh, good to know. Thanks for the info


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babis*
> 
> *ADD ME please!!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting some parts though


Babis!

So much win in that picture! Even looks like a couple packages from MDPC!


----------



## ReaperXGr

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Still waiting for some hw parts to build it...









Quick question..Can I install a Spectre Pro 230mm on the phobya xtreme without blocking the connections threads?


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperXGr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for some hw parts to build it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question..Can I install a Spectre Pro 230mm on the phobya xtreme without blocking the connections threads?


I know that the 230 fits in there perfect, and something larger can fit, since there is still another screw pattern larger that is not used, but idk anything about the phobya stuff, so I can't say.

Just get the Phobya 1260!!!!!! lol That thing looks like a radiator off a motorcycle.


----------



## sunfish31831

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sunfish31831*
> 
> *ADD ME PLEASE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think of that board... as I may be forced to get it for now.
Click to expand...

So far so good but I havent pushed anything yet. This is just a web browsing and streaming rig for my uncle. Budget parts, no dedicated GPU. I wanted to try out the prodigy though....

And yes it is the FM1 board. I heard about the issues with the FM2 so i decided to stay away from that.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunfish31831*
> 
> So far so good but I havent pushed anything yet. This is just a web browsing and streaming rig for my uncle. Budget parts, no dedicated GPU. I wanted to try out the prodigy though....
> 
> And yes it is the FM1 board. I heard about the issues with the FM2 so i decided to stay away from that.


Yeah I'm going to do the same. I do plan on OC'ing my computer though and I am planning on using it for gaming. I'm still waiting to see if I'll actually get the board that is back ordered though.


----------



## nategr8ns

I told a friend I could build him a mini-me version of another build I had just done, and he said "DEAL, LETS BUILD IT."

This was such a fun little case to work with. Plenty spacious on the inside and still only 1/2 the size of a normal computer. I really want one for myself next build now...


----------



## motokill36

230 will fit but its easier with 200mm as far as clearances on cables go


----------



## ReaperXGr

I don't mind about the cables..My main concern is using the fittings on the same side with the fan in pull orientation.


----------



## Babis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Babis!
> 
> So much win in that picture! Even looks like a couple packages from MDPC!


Thank you LRT my friend









But the picture was only half











Looking much better now isn't it ??








And yes.. Nils is always arround


----------



## humboldt421

ADD ME!
Humboldt421's Prodigy Build




Gigabyte z77n-wifi
Intel i7 3770k 3.5Ghz
Corsair H60
16gb c orsair 1600 DDR3
Galaxy GTX660 Custom painted white fan shroud
Soundgraph VFD iMon Custom painted white bezel
2 OCZ Vertex4 256 SSD
Antec NeoPwer 650

Love this case!
Wish they made a car computer case that fit under my seat!


----------



## stl drifter

What is the best tool to cut out windows on the side panels?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Jigsaw; alternatively, dremel


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stl drifter*
> 
> What is the best tool to cut out windows on the side panels?


Some people use Dremels, some use jig saws... I would imagine whatever you're more comfortable using, and/ or whatever you have access to.


----------



## stl drifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Jigsaw; alternatively, dremel


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Some people use Dremels, some use jig saws... I would imagine whatever you're more comfortable using, and/ or whatever you have access to.


Ok . Thanks alot guys.


----------



## BigMrE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> as long as you're not overclocking and your gpu doesn't breath fire, i doubt that it would be a problem. it won't necessarily be optimal, but it's stock cooling - not optimal to begin with lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Depends on what processor and what else you have going on in the case. If it's some sort of an i3 or a Sandy Bridge, should be fine. My i7 3770 ran warm on stock undervolted with an aftermarket cooler, reaching 60C in some games - that's not stock cooler. I imagine it'd be quite hot with stock.


Ok, thanks guys. I'm looking at a quad-core AMD and a 7850.

Suppose I could always stretch to another case fan


----------



## ilikebeer

Ah I did something rather stupid with my bitfenix rig.

The psu died after three days (corsair cx series one) and I threw out the psu WITH the psu bracket still screwed to it









Anyone now how to source a replacement? I can pay... or is there a bitfenix rep on here?

I live in Shanghai China so I guess this is gonna be hard...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Don't throw out electronics ... seriously. have it recycled or RMA'd


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Ah I did something rather stupid with my bitfenix rig.
> 
> The psu died after three days (corsair cx series one) and I threw out the psu WITH the psu bracket still screwed to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone now how to source a replacement? I can pay... or is there a bitfenix rep on here?
> 
> I live in Shanghai China so I guess this is gonna be hard...


Now that's gotta suck. Your best bet is to get in contact with the rep. Here's his profile link, snagged from page 1: xbournex

Good luck, hopefully you can get some help!


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMrE*
> 
> Ok, thanks guys. I'm looking at a quad-core AMD and a 7850.
> 
> Suppose I could always stretch to another case fan


Good to see that you haven't swayed to the dark side yet! lol Just do what I'm planning on doing, and getting a small closed loop water cooling system. You can get a Corsair H60 for the same price as a decent aftermarket air cooler.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Don't throw out electronics ... seriously. have it recycled or RMA'd


Yea, i was 'angry' at the time that it failed after just 3 days, even when doing the trick with a wire no power. RMA here is next to impssible if you don't speak fluent chinese and have a month to wait.

It's also not uncommon for the 'shop' to say 'you didn't buy it here' while smirking at you. This is china lol, hand written invoices FTW









Thanks for the rep link DMZ96.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babis*
> 
> Thank you LRT my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the picture was only half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking much better now isn't it ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes.. Nils is always arround


TWO arctic white builds!







2 times the win!


----------



## ilikebeer

Here she is without psu







powering it on with a hx750 which is wayyyy too long to fit in there.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Which motherboard / CPU heatsink are those ^^


----------



## longroadtrip

Looks like a Zalman CNPS14X (not sure which heatsink that is now...) and an ASRock Z77E-ITX mobo...


----------



## ilikebeer

ha nice eye longroadtrip, Z77E-ITX and deepcool big frost cooler:

http://www.dvhardware.net/article55135.html

Had to hacksaw one corner of the backplate because of the msata on the mobo, am using just one fan because it's a bit of a tight fit against the 24 pin, anyway my load temps under prime are exactly 50c (3570k at stock) so it's good enough with one fan.

It covers the pci-e slot, but I don't care this rig's use doesn't need more power than intel hd4000.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Ah I was just wondering because it looks on the photo like the heatsink is not blocking the PCI-E lane, which is unusual with the ASRock board. Must have been the angle from which the photo was taken.


----------



## ilikebeer

yea, it is hard to find a cooler that a) fits the case and b) doesn't block that slot. Several fit but you lose the rear fan.. i've tried several.


----------



## ilikebeer

I'm about to add a rear exhaust noctua NF-S12B FLX and same again as intake at the top, but the beige colour really doesn't match the case at all.

Is it hard to spray paint them black? Never done that before, if it requires dissembling the fan I think I better just leave it.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'd recommend dipping them into fabric dye instead. Painting can really change the balance of the fans and make them difficult to spin / change airflow, etc. I don't know if it exists in China, but something like R.I.T. dye works. Look up dying Noctua fans and plastics with fabric dye.


----------



## ilikebeer

found a source of RIT dye in my city


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> found a source of RIT dye in my city


Just keep in mind that the final color is the initial + dye. So brown + blue = purplish color. Your best bet might be straight up black. Or spray paint for the frame and black for the blades with dye.


----------



## ilikebeer

I just want to make the frame black, don't mind the fan color. If just the frame is there any decent spray paint that would adhere well and look as if the fan were black since manufacturing?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Look for spray paints made for plastics or use primers for plastic. For example, Krylon Fusion for plastics works, or Rust-Oleum primer for plastics followed by oil-based paint.


----------



## adamski07

"our Prodigy Window Side Panels are finally available in the United States:" - BitFenix

https://www.facebook.com/bitfenix/posts/118146188362644

EDIT: placed my order for 1 white side panel







Can't wait to make new panel for Prodigious!


----------



## Synomenon

Wow, those are cheaper than I thought they'd be. Too bad they cut off most of the video card's air intake.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yeah, they are cheaper than the front panels =/


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Wow, those are cheaper than I thought they'd be. Too bad they cut off most of the video card's air intake.


I would say if you're running a build without water cooling and are worried about the video card getting enough air, I wouldn't fret to much. You are getting plenty of airflow from the front fan.

The difference between a vented side panel and a window in the prodigy with that fan isnt going to make a huge difference in temps. If anything it will help keep the airflow to the back of the case because there wont be any loss out the side panel from the front fan.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Hi everyone!
I have this case with an AsRock mobo and a seasonic x750 psu. My cable management is horrible in this vase. There are wires flying all over the place. Any suggestions on cable management?

also, my psu has a very very tight fit. I had to force it in there and push it in hard to make it fit. Will this damage the wires over time? I'm thinking of buying a non modular psu, or at least one that is shorter in length.


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> I would say if you're running a build without water cooling and are worried about the video card getting enough air, I wouldn't fret to much. You are getting plenty of airflow from the front fan.
> 
> The difference between a vented side panel and a window in the prodigy with that fan isnt going to make a huge difference in temps. If anything it will help keep the airflow to the back of the case because there wont be any loss out the side panel from the front fan.


Ah ok, even in the models without mesh on the front?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> yea, it is hard to find a cooler that a) fits the case and b) doesn't block that slot. Several fit but you lose the rear fan.. i've tried several.


I have this Phanteks cooler and I didn't lose the back fan

http://www.phanteks.com/01/PH-TC14CS.html

Check out my build log and see for yourself:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1345068/build-log-bitfenix-fortress-of-solitude-prodigy/100_50#post_19158494 Post #72










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I have this case with an AsRock mobo and a seasonic x750 psu. My cable management is horrible in this vase. There are wires flying all over the place. Any suggestions on cable management?
> 
> also, my psu has a very very tight fit. I had to force it in there and push it in hard to make it fit. Will this damage the wires over time? I'm thinking of buying a non modular psu, or at least one that is shorter in length.


The cables will be fine. In most cases, you do have to force it in. There are 2 options. Get a shorter PSU (preferrably 140mm) or pull the PSU out some and just let it sit there. As for cable management, it is pretty straightforward. You can "hide" cables. Just figure out the best way to run the cables and use zip ties to secure them into place. If you are handy, you can make your own cables to eliminate the mess. Most wires on PSU's are 16awg to 22awg with the latter being 16awg. The 22awg is used in conjunction with 16awg if there are 2 wires coming out of one connection together. There are plenty of tutorials on how to mod your own wires and a plethera of color choices







The benefit with modding your own is that you can customize the size in which to run the cables so there is so mess


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> "our Prodigy Window Side Panels are finally available in the United States:" - BitFenix
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/bitfenix/posts/118146188362644
> 
> EDIT: placed my order for 1 white side panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to make new panel for Prodigious!


Interesting. That's not too expensive at all. I was hoping that they would offer that on both panels. I wonder if they'll offer a "core" price, where you send yours in, and get the price discounted.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

I was about ot buy this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153165

Do you think it will be helpful here?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> I was about ot buy this:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153165
> 
> Do you think it will be helpful here?


You will have plenty of room to work with that PSU


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I have this case with an AsRock mobo and a seasonic x750 psu. My cable management is horrible in this vase. There are wires flying all over the place. Any suggestions on cable management?
> 
> also, my psu has a very very tight fit. I had to force it in there and push it in hard to make it fit. Will this damage the wires over time? I'm thinking of buying a non modular psu, or at least one that is shorter in length.


I have the Silverstone Strider 650w. It is only 140mm long and fits great. As far as cable management, I highly recommend building your own cables from the ground up. It's really not hard once you have the tools, just takes a lot of time. You can make them whatever length you like, and sleeving them looks amazing. I will hopefully be updating my build log soon to show how I did this in my prodigy.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> I have the Silverstone Strider 650w. It is only 140mm long and fits great. As far as cable management, I highly recommend building your own cables from the ground up. It's really not hard once you have the tools, just takes a lot of time. You can make them whatever length you like, and sleeving them looks amazing. I will hopefully be updating my build log soon to show how I did this in my prodigy.


I'm half tempted to sleeve mine, but idk. It seems like a lot of work. I was thinking about just puttin some split-loom on all the wire bundles, since it would be easier, but wasn't sure how it would turn out. Anyone have some recommendation as to a good sleeving kit, or whether or not some split-loom would look ok?


----------



## audioholic

Sleeving all depends on the money you want to spend. Cheap go paracord. Expensive go MDPC. You can go with wire loom and make it look pretty cool if you do it right.


----------



## ivoryg37

If you're patience, I believe Lutro0 will have his own sleevings soon for sale. He posted on his fb yesterday samples of his his sleeving and it seems you will get quality with cheap pricing as well.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Thanks a lot!

I think when I redo the wiring, I'll also install the the CPU cooler. On idle in the bios (I haven't installed windows 7 just yet), the cpu is getting 42 C. So I imagine when it is running windows it will probably idle at 45.
the CPU cooler I have is the hyper 212 evo. I was wondering if anyone has tried fitting that into an asrock mobo?


----------



## luciddreamer124

Only really recommend MDPC to be honest. Quality is unparalleled.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*


With a username like that, I take it you're a fan of Halo? lol

And I'll probably just try to tape the ends of the wires, then cover the rest with split-loom at first... if I don't like it, I'll tear everything apart and sleeve them.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I have this case with an AsRock mobo and a seasonic x750 psu. My cable management is horrible in this vase. There are wires flying all over the place. Any suggestions on cable management?
> 
> also, my psu has a very very tight fit. I had to force it in there and push it in hard to make it fit. Will this damage the wires over time? I'm thinking of buying a non modular psu, or at least one that is shorter in length.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Silverstone Strider 650w. It is only 140mm long and fits great. As far as cable management, I highly recommend building your own cables from the ground up. It's really not hard once you have the tools, just takes a lot of time. You can make them whatever length you like, and sleeving them looks amazing. I will hopefully be updating my build log soon to show how I did this in my prodigy.
Click to expand...

Got a link to a tut for custom cable making? This seems like what I'm going to have to end up doing


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Got a link to a tut for custom cable making? This seems like what I'm going to have to end up doing












https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koTov7ZRCjc


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Got a link to a tut for custom cable making? This seems like what I'm going to have to end up doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koTov7ZRCjc
Click to expand...

Any written guides? I find them easier to read and easier to find information throughout ...


----------



## WALSRU

This is what I'm doing in my next build, I ordered them ahead of time and they're really nice: Silverstone Modular Braided Cables

I'm too impatient to do it myself


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Any written guides? I find them easier to read and easier to find information throughout ...


I just found THIS Start at post #2


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> This is what I'm doing in my next build, I ordered them ahead of time and they're really nice: Silverstone Modular Braided Cables
> 
> I'm too impatient to do it myself


Yo bro you should save money and get the whole set for $500 http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12377/psu-466/Silverstone_Single_Braid_High_Density_Cable_Set_-_Strider_Series_Modular_PSU_-_SST-PP05-SB.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Any written guides? I find them easier to read and easier to find information throughout ...
> 
> 
> 
> I just found THIS Start at post #2
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Yo bro you should save money and get the whole set for $500 http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12377/psu-466/Silverstone_Single_Braid_High_Density_Cable_Set_-_Strider_Series_Modular_PSU_-_SST-PP05-SB.html
> Thanks!










You're welcome


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Yo bro you should save money and get the whole set for $500 http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12377/psu-466/Silverstone_Single_Braid_High_Density_Cable_Set_-_Strider_Series_Modular_PSU_-_SST-PP05-SB.html


Hey bro no idea why those are so expensive, look at what they cost individually: Search = PP06


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Hey bro no idea why those are so expensive, look at what they cost individually: Search = PP06


The reason those are so expensive is because that is the set that FrozenCPU makes. They aren't the actual Silverstone sleeved cables. It is a PP05 cable set sleeved by frozen. (personally wouldn't go near them...$499 buys a ton of MDPC









EDIT: The way you can tell is by looking at the way they are heatshrinked...Silverstone is shrinkless on their cable set except for the peripheral and SATA cables


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Hey bro no idea why those are so expensive, look at what they cost individually: Search = PP06
> 
> 
> 
> The reason those are so expensive is because that is the set that FrozenCPU makes. They aren't the actual Silverstone sleeved cables. It is a PP05 cable set sleeved by frozen. (personally wouldn't go near them...$499 buys a ton of MDPC
Click to expand...

lol I know. That's why I'm going to make my own cables


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyex*
> 
> Hi geek


Could someone kindly tell me if the PCU cage panels in the above pics are custom made, or could be purchased??? If I could get my hands on a pair of solid ones (without the cutouts), I'd be super happy.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Could someone kindly tell me if the PCU cage panels in the above pics are custom made, or could be purchased??? If I could get my hands on a pair of solid ones (without the cutouts), I'd be super happy.


That is all custom work. PM the owner of that machine and see where they got it


----------



## shremi

Does the side panels with the window can be mounted on both sides ????

I want to be able to see my build from both sides ....


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Does the side panels with the window can be mounted on both sides ????
> 
> I want to be able to see my build from both sides ....


The panels are reversible BUT the window is not centered


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> The panels are reversible BUT the window is not centered


Ok then ill order one and mod the other one

Thanks


----------



## dmanstasiu

Just seems like a piece of acrylic ..


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Ok then ill order one and mod the other one
> 
> Thanks


Save money and mod both.







You are welcome btw


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Just seems like a piece of acrylic ..


Yeah i already have both of the acrylic sheets but i am affraid ill mess it up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Save money and mod both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome btw


I only have a dremel .... And i am not a very skilled moder but ill try it and see \

Does anyone can recommend me a good accessory for making the window on the pannel and the dremel ????


----------



## TeamBlue

Honestly if you have access to a dremel you can make your own window on the cheap. No reason not to. If you guys are interested I am doing some custom paracord shrinkless sleeving for silverstone psu's.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Yeah i already have both of the acrylic sheets but i am affraid ill mess it up
> I only have a dremel .... And i am not a very skilled moder but ill try it and see \
> 
> Does anyone can recommend me a good accessory for making the window on the pannel and the dremel ????


Dremel has cut off wheels that can cut thru metal. For rounder edeges, they do have bits that cut through metal as well. Here is a link to get an idea:

http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## ElevenEleven

You can't use 2 of the separately-sold windowed panels, as you will need to remove the power button / USB ports from the stock right panel and put them somewhere else then. Which will require some modding and defeats the purpose of purchasing pre-cut and pre-windowed panels.


----------



## SalisburySteak

Anyone know how much temperatures are affected with the window? Especially with the solid front panel like the white and colored cases


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> Anyone know how much temperatures are affected with the window? Especially with the solid front panel like the white and colored cases


I'm a little curious about that as well, since I want to have windows on both sides... I cant imagine it being that much of a difference, but idk.


----------



## xyexz

I've actually wondered if temps would be better, my 230mm fan up front blows in so much air but I feel a lot of it go out the side panel holes.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

can someone give me the exact internal height (mm) of the prodigy, the website says 250mm but how accurate is this?, I want to fit the Asrock z77e-itx in portrait orientation, i.e. like in a normal case above a psu, the mobo says it is 170mm tall and the psu is 86mm tall which adds up to 256mm, will it fit??


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> can someone give me the exact internal height (mm) of the prodigy, the website says 250mm but how accurate is this?, I want to fit the Asrock z77e-itx in portrait orientation, i.e. like in a normal case above a psu, the mobo says it is 170mm tall and the psu is 86mm tall which adds up to 256mm, will it fit??


Why not just mount the psu behind the mobo?

Inspiration: http://www.overclock.net/t/1313366/mod-project-prodigious-bitfenix-prodigy-matx-watercooled-and-more/500_100#post_19166722


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> can someone give me the exact internal height (mm) of the prodigy, the website says 250mm but how accurate is this?, I want to fit the Asrock z77e-itx in portrait orientation, i.e. like in a normal case above a psu, the mobo says it is 170mm tall and the psu is 86mm tall which adds up to 256mm, will it fit??


Adamski07's build utilizes an M-ATX board. i think it will work fine with some modding


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> I've actually wondered if temps would be better, my 230mm fan up front blows in so much air but I feel a lot of it go out the side panel holes.


How do you have your other fans set up though? It could simply be creating positive amounts of pressure within the case. Positive pressure doesn't necessarily mean lower temps.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Why not just mount the psu behind the mobo?
> 
> Inspiration: http://www.overclock.net/t/1313366/mod-project-prodigious-bitfenix-prodigy-matx-watercooled-and-more/500_100#post_19166722


Lol yeh I could but that wouldn't be original







anyways the height is 310mm I just read the width to be the height in a moment of panic


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Why not just mount the psu behind the mobo?
> 
> Inspiration: http://www.overclock.net/t/1313366/mod-project-prodigious-bitfenix-prodigy-matx-watercooled-and-more/500_100#post_19166722
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yeh I could but that wouldn't be original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways the height is 310mm I just read the width to be the height in a moment of panic
Click to expand...

Does that height include the flex-feet or not?


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> How do you have your other fans set up though? It could simply be creating positive amounts of pressure within the case. Positive pressure doesn't necessarily mean lower temps.


I have the front 230 as intake, one 120mm up top as intake and then I have push/pull on my TPC 812 HSF, GTX 670 intake through side grill/mesh.

GPU rarely gets past 72C while playing games and I don't really hear it ever so just would rather not make it worse by doing a window, but thought it may make it better idk.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dannyex*
> 
> Hi geek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone kindly tell me if the PCU cage panels in the above pics are custom made, or could be purchased??? If I could get my hands on a pair of solid ones (without the cutouts), I'd be super happy.
Click to expand...

Just came across this in case you're interested

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_314&products_id=22047


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Just came across this in case you're interested
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_314&products_id=22047


Thanks, but it seems like just a stock piece of aluminum. I was hoping for something already shaped and bent.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Just came across this in case you're interested
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_314&products_id=22047
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but it seems like just a stock piece of aluminum. I was hoping for something already shaped and bent.
Click to expand...

Haha no. That's where the fun comes in. I was just giving you something to work with









Edit. why does it need to be bent?


----------



## JebusChytrus

anyone got idea how cover those ugly holes after removing handles/feet?


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> anyone got idea how cover those ugly holes after removing handles/feet?


Put the feet back on? lol


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> With a username like that, I take it you're a fan of Halo? lol


Yup!
I'm surprised, but most people I've met don't know that reference :-\


----------



## audioholic




----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*


Nice!







What are the plans?









EDIT : can't believe I missed your log. just read the whole thread.. keep it up!


----------



## audioholic

Mostly making it easier on myself to make my measurements for some acrylic pieces








And maybe..just maybe..get it powdercoated.


----------



## ilikebeer

Will a 160mm modular psu fit in this case? Eyeing the seasonic X-560.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Mostly making it easier on myself to make my measurements for some acrylic pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe..just maybe..get it powdercoated.










so if u ever decided to powder coat it, what will be the color? Hope it's not one of the available colors u can buy now.







Pretty sure the service is more than the costs of one case.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Will a 160mm modular psu fit in this case? Eyeing the seasonic X-560.


Yes. Most of the PSU I see here are Seasonic X.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Will a 160mm modular psu fit in this case? Eyeing the seasonic X-560.


Mine fits. Tight fit though, you have to force it in


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Yes. Most of the PSU I see here are Seasonic X.


May I ask if any of yours have coil whine? Can't stand electrical noise from psu on a system that is uber silent otherwise.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Yes. Most of the PSU I see here are Seasonic X.
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask if any of yours have coil whine? Can't stand electrical noise from psu on a system that is uber silent otherwise.
Click to expand...

Coil whine on my PSU is non-existent. It comes from the 7970 for me


----------



## ilikebeer

Thanks, probably will get the x560, just need a psu that is really quiet. As i know this psu's fan won't spin under light load. As for coil whine, i've been preety unlucky with that, 3 out of 4 have whined enough to hear from 4 metres away.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Thanks, probably will get the x560, just need a psu that is really quiet. As i know this psu's fan won't spin under light load. As for coil whine, i've been preety unlucky with that, 3 out of 4 have whined enough to hear from 4 metres away.


2nd PSU for me, previous was TX750. No whine from either ... are there any programs you want me to use to stress-test ?


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Yes. Most of the PSU I see here are Seasonic X.
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask if any of yours have coil whine? Can't stand electrical noise from psu on a system that is uber silent otherwise.
Click to expand...

mine had coil whine. rma'd it and the replacement should get here by the weekend...hopefully the replacement doesn't have it as i'm almost out of newegg's 30 day period >.>


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*


Umm..I think they sold you a bad case...it's supposed to be assembled...


----------



## M3th0D84

Just wondering if anyone knows what the i/o bracket here is called or where i may get 1?



Need it to do a MATX mod


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3th0D84*
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows what the i/o bracket here is called or where i may get 1?
> 
> 
> 
> Need it to do a MATX mod


http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g44/c12/s1295/list/p1/DIYMod_Parts-Misc_Case_Parts-IO_Shields-Page1.html


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Does that height include the flex-feet or not?


It is the quoted internal height so I would asume not


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I just found THIS Start at post #2


That is a fantastic guide for custom cable making. I used that myself to learn how to make cables, very helpful


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Umm..I think they sold you a bad case...it's supposed to be assembled...


No, it's DIY kit, cheaper and came in smaller box


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> No, it's DIY kit, cheaper and came in smaller box


"The new BitFenix Prodigy!"
"Some assembly required, not legal in all states, consult a doctor if you experience pain or discomfort"


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> "The new BitFenix Prodigy!"
> "Some assembly required, not legal in all states, consult a doctor if you experience pain or discomfort"


it was only "erected" for about 10 minutes








too much? Lol


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> No, it's DIY kit, cheaper and came in smaller box


All jokes aside, I would 100 percent buy that kit.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> All jokes aside, I would 100 percent buy that kit.


Heck yeah! If there was a modular Prodigy, I think I would be a lot happier with that. Or, if they released it, in the configuration that I have it now, I would be much more pleased with it. I mean, the case is absolutely amazing, and I love it, but I do think there are a few things that they could change about it, from the factory.


----------



## Captain Mayhem

i'd buy a second prodigy, just for THAT.


----------



## audioholic

Everything is modular with a drill and a 1/8th" bit








took about 5 minutes to drill out everything.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Everything is modular with a drill and a 1/8th" bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took about 5 minutes to drill out everything.


Very true lol... I plan on drilling out the pcu cage tomorrow, once I get my friends dremel again... already have the front panel flipped. And, I found the perfect nuts and countersink bolts to reattach everything with, at Lowe's.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Everything is modular with a drill and a 1/8th" bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took about 5 minutes to drill out everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true lol... I plan on drilling out the pcu cage tomorrow, once I get my friends dremel again... already have the front panel flipped.
Click to expand...

What's going to happen to it ?


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> What's going to happen to it ?


Just gonna take out the rivets, that way I can take it out if I want. I plan on drilling some holes in the back of it, to run some wires through, since I have the optical cage in front of it... that way you won't be able to see anything. If I leave the optical cage the way it is, and happen to need access to the hard drive or fan controller, it might be easier to take the pcu cage out or move it, instead of taking the whole front panel off to move the optical cage itself. Plus that way, I can mount some pcu panels inside the cage much easier, to hide everything else.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Just gonna take out the rivets, that way I can take it out if I want. I plan on drilling some holes in the back of it, to run some wires through, since I have the optical cage in front of it... that way you won't be able to see anything. If I leave the optical cage the way it is, and happen to need access to the hard drive or fan controller, it might be easier to take the pcu cage out or move it, instead of taking the whole front panel off to move the optical cage itself. Plus that way, I can mount some pcu panels inside the cage much easier, to hide everything else.


You could also save a bunch of money by switching to Geico







. Based on my current FoS build, I now want to get a red one for a Red Krypton Sun build


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> You could also save a bunch of money by switching to Geico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Based on my current FoS build, I now want to get a red one for a Red Krypton Sun build


Haha yeah... I think a red one might be cool, but I think black with some red would be better... as opposed to red with whatever else. Then again, I don't like cases that are too flashy.

And you know, I'm thinking about just trying to figure out a way to mount my fan controller directly to the front panel. That way, I could build a box that could take up the space of the optical cage, be even with the top of the pcu cage, stretch to the front panel, and just mount to the bottom of the case itself. That way I wouldn't have to worry about the controller mounting to the optical cage, and I could make the box any size and shape I'd want and not have to worry about it mounting to the front panel in order to hold the fan controller...

What do you guys think? I know I've seen someone say they mounted their fan controller to the front panel, but idk how they did it.. and haven't seen any pictures on it.


----------



## Tomp

What is needed to fit a 200 mm rad in the front of the prodigy case? What mods are required?

Thanks


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomp*
> 
> What is needed to fit a 200 mm rad in the front of the prodigy case? What mods are required?
> 
> Thanks


It depends on what else you have installed. Top rads? What sized fan? Hard drive cages? what thickness radiator? What configuration (push / pull, push, pull)?


----------



## Tomp

Going for 240 at the top. Was looking for single thickness 200mm rad.Don't need hdd cages. Open to suggestions really on fan setups.


----------



## Tomp

Looking at the phobya 200mm rad it 16mm thick


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> You could also save a bunch of money by switching to Geico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Based on my current FoS build, I now want to get a red one for a Red Krypton Sun build


This is creepy... I was reading this post as there was a Geico commercial in the background at the same exact time...

I'm really started to get irritated with my H100i under the "roof" of the case + 2 GTs over the roof. It might sound weird, but I want to go back to air cooling and skip out on the faint but audible pump noise =/ Temperatures are great, but my case looks odd and sounds bad. Might look for an air cooler again soon.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> You could also save a bunch of money by switching to Geico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Based on my current FoS build, I now want to get a red one for a Red Krypton Sun build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is creepy... I was reading this post as there was a Geico commercial in the background at the same exact time...
> 
> I'm really started to get irritated with my H100i under the "roof" of the case + 2 GTs over the roof. It might sound weird, but I want to go back to air cooling and skip out on the faint but audible pump noise =/ Temperatures are great, but my case looks odd and sounds bad. Might look for an air cooler again soon.
Click to expand...

y u no buy new pump lol "watercooling". Get a custom loop and it will be inaudible


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> y u no buy new pump lol "watercooling". Get a custom loop and it will be inaudible


My case is crammed as is =/ I have no energy in me to organize this case again after owning it for a few months and redoing things in it more than once. Plus for the money it would cost to do water cooling in parts, I could get other nicer parts! (the H100i was just $85 on sale).


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*


Just ordered a pair of these!!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> y u no buy new pump lol "watercooling". Get a custom loop and it will be inaudible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My case is crammed as is =/ I have no energy in me to organize this case again after owning it for a few months and redoing things in it more than once. Plus for the money it would cost to do water cooling in parts, I could get other nicer parts! (the H100i was just $85 on sale).
Click to expand...

I got my H100 for $50 and I'm still sick of having it in the prodigy. The unflexible cables make it a pain. Speaking of which, I have a full custom loop about to go in


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Just ordered a pair of these!!


Nice. I got 3 sets in various lengths for my Survivor case mod, but it turned out they weren't the right fit (the Survivor's front panel is too far out, and the holes in the drive bay devices would not align properly as a result). Now I have 3 pairs in gloss white collecting dust. Perhaps they'll come in handy some day. They are definitely nice heavy duty brackets, and come with all the nuts and bolts.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Nice. I got 3 sets in various lengths for my Survivor case mod, but it turned out they weren't the right fit (the Survivor's front panel is too far out, and the holes in the drive bay devices would not align properly as a result). Now I have 3 pairs in gloss white collecting dust. Perhaps they'll come in handy some day. They are definitely nice heavy duty brackets, and come with all the nuts and bolts.


Cool... glad they are nice and solid then.


----------



## FlyingSolo

I might be late but bitfenix prodigy side panel window is up for pre-ordering in uk. But it looks like its only for the gpu side. Have been waiting for this for some time now


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Cool... glad they are nice and solid then.


Yeah, I'm using those in my Yin & Yang builds...mounts the Aquaero 5 perfectly...


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> I might be late but bitfenix prodigy side panel window is up for pre-ordering in uk. But it looks like its only for the gpu side. Have been waiting for this for some time now


Nice. Mine is on its way to new home.







it will be here tomorrow. It's time for brainstorming again.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Nice. Mine is on it's way to new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will be here tomorrow. It's time for brainstorming again.


Put some pics up once it comes. I have to wait until 05/02/13


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Put some pics up once it comes. I have to wait until 05/02/13


O_O that's 4 months from now. Anyway, I will post it tomorrow here and on my log. Btw, big update on my log later with my revised left side panel and finished right side panel.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Put some pics up once it comes. I have to wait until 05/02/13
> 
> 
> 
> O_O that's 4 months from now. Anyway, I will post it tomorrow here and on my log. Btw, big update on my log later with my revised left side panel and finished right side panel.
Click to expand...

February 5th


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> February 5th


Lol. I read it as May 2, 2013.







Then that is 1 week from today.. haha.. thanks!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Lol just have to wait a week


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Lol just have to wait a week


Did you order white as well?

Editing the photos of my panels should be ready in few mins.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Did you order white as well?
> 
> Editing the photos of my panels should be ready in few mins.


No i ordered the black one since I have the black case. Your mod looks awesome. If only I was good at that stuff lol


----------



## FlyingSolo

Double post sorry. Using my note 2 and not computer


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> No i ordered the black one since I have the black case. Your mod looks awesome. If only I was good at that stuff lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Double post sorry. Using my note 2 and not computer


oh.. totally forgot that..







I'm currently updating the log..


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 2nd PSU for me, previous was TX750. No whine from either ... are there any programs you want me to use to stress-test ?


I ordered the seasonic x560, fingers crossed there's no whine. The psu won't see big loads, so no need to stress test yours but thanks.

If there is coil wine under idle light loads, is that sufficient reason to RMA it to seasonic?


----------



## adamski07

Want to see more? check out my log for the newest update for my right and left panels! Thank you so much!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313366/mod-project-prodigious-bitfenix-prodigy-matx-watercooled-and-more


----------



## Dmz96

Can anyone tell me how high the motherboard is from the base of the inside of the case (so basically how tall the psu cage inside the case)?


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how high the motherboard is from the base of the inside of the case (so basically how tall the psu cage inside the case)?


It's almost exactly 4 1/4" from the inside bottom of the case to the top of the standoff's. I just measured it.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> I might be late but bitfenix prodigy side panel window is up for pre-ordering in uk. But it looks like its only for the gpu side. Have been waiting for this for some time now


Where has it on pre-order in UK?


----------



## alienware

Hey guys, just planning on starting a new build with the prodigy as a case. Wanted to inquire a few things before actually buying the case and parts. First off its gonna contain a CPU loop only and i wanted to know if i can fit in a XSPC RX 240 Rad on top with 2 x 120mm fans without doing any mod work on it? This is the only rad that i plan to have in the case btw. Thanks


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> It's almost exactly 4 1/4" from the inside bottom of the case to the top of the standoff's. I just measured it.


Thanks!


----------



## cheewah0

Hi guys,

I am planning on building an mitx watercooled pc for the missus but have a few questions.

The build would be pretty basic with a z77 itx mobo (most probably from Asrock), an i5-3570k and a GTX 660 (670 if I can afford it). The watercooling would simply be a 2x120mm on top and a front radiator (this is the first question!)

Question no. 1 = With regards to the front radiator, is a 180mm magicool or a 200mm phobya be a better option?

I've seen a few posts where people were complaining that the case cannot be closed or have issues with a 200mm radiator. Note that the colour scheme would be pink and white, I am planning to get the Spectre 200mm fan (white) - would this easily fit with the 200mm phobya radiator without modifications?

Question no.2 = The mitx mobo only has two fan connectors. As such, what have you guys been using to control the fan speed? Is hiding an Aquero 5 LT USB controller beside the PSU be a good idea?

Question no.3 = I really want to use a modular PSU and love the corsair ax series (I am using one myself on a different case) however I'm aware of a size restriction. Has anyone used a Silverstone SST-ST65F-G Strider 650w - I'm particularly worried about noise.

Many thanks =)


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheewah0*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am planning on building an mitx watercooled pc for the missus but have a few questions.
> 
> The build would be pretty basic with a z77 itx mobo (most probably from Asrock), an i5-3570k and a GTX 660 (670 if I can afford it). The watercooling would simply be a 2x120mm on top and a front radiator (this is the first question!)
> 
> Question no. 1 = With regards to the front radiator, is a 180mm magicool or a 200mm phobya be a better option?
> 
> I've seen a few posts where people were complaining that the case cannot be closed or have issues with a 200mm radiator. Note that the colour scheme would be pink and white, I am planning to get the Spectre 200mm fan (white) - would this easily fit with the 200mm phobya radiator without modifications?
> 
> Question no.2 = The mitx mobo only has two fan connectors. As such, what have you guys been using to control the fan speed? Is hiding an Aquero 5 LT USB controller beside the PSU be a good idea?
> 
> Question no.3 = I really want to use a modular PSU and love the corsair ax series (I am using one myself on a different case) however I'm aware of a size restriction. Has anyone used a Silverstone SST-ST65F-G Strider 650w - I'm particularly worried about noise.
> 
> Many thanks =)


I can answer number 2 for you. A control panel such as the Bitfenix Recon can be used in either the bay or you cab station it beside your PSU. OR you can take a $5 route and get this:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_392&products_id=32022&zenid=8428bff09e2d7f70f74cd22ff04117b5

Others will be able to answer 1 and 3 as I am using a Corsair AX760i PSU and air cooling


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheewah0*
> 
> Note that the colour scheme would be pink and white...


Scrap the entire idea... haha, jk. That should be interesting to see., especially since I haven't seen a motherboard with either of those colors before.


----------



## cheewah0

Thanks SonofJor - what do you mean by "cab station it" - so just park it beside - will it fit? I was thinking of getting white foam (maybe spray it pink) and covering the sides originally.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Scrap the entire idea... haha, jk. That should be interesting to see., especially since I haven't seen a motherboard with either of those colors before.


Haha Pestilaence, unfortunately I have yet to see a white/pink PCB for the mobo - hence why I'm thinking of a bog standard Asrock Z77 itx. I was however tempted to try the KFA2 white pcb GPUs but I don't think a full cover VGA block will support its design.

I guess I should re-phrase my colour scheme which is to have it pink and white wherever possible - anything else will be black


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Thanks SonofJor - what do you mean by "cab station it" - so just park it beside - will it fit? I was thinking of getting white foam (maybe spray it pink) and covering the sides originally.


OOPS HAHAHA It was supposed to read "can station it" I fat fingered the wrong button


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheewah0*
> 
> Thanks SonofJor - what do you mean by "cab station it" - so just park it beside - will it fit? I was thinking of getting white foam (maybe spray it pink) and covering the sides originally.
> Haha Pestilaence, unfortunately I have yet to see a white/pink PCB for the mobo - hence why I'm thinking of a bog standard Asrock Z77 itx. I was however tempted to try the KFA2 white pcb GPUs but I don't think a full cover VGA block will support its design.
> 
> I guess I should re-phrase my colour scheme which is to have it pink and white wherever possible - anything else will be black


Yeah, that'd be cool... Are you thinking of doing pink wire sleeves... custom painting?


----------



## Iceco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheewah0*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Question no.2 = The mitx mobo only has two fan connectors. As such, what have you guys been using to control the fan speed? Is hiding an Aquero 5 LT USB controller beside the PSU be a good idea?
> 
> Question no.3 = I really want to use a modular PSU and love the corsair ax series (I am using one myself on a different case) however I'm aware of a size restriction. Has anyone used a Silverstone SST-ST65F-G Strider 650w - I'm particularly worried about noise.
> 
> Many thanks =)


Nr. 2: After installing Windows i have no use for a dvd writer, so i use that space for a fancontroller, mine is a Scythe, but any will do.

Nr. 3 I have a Corsair AX750 installed, it's 160mm so no problem. Just make sure to connect everything ahead of installing the psu. Put the case on it's front. Pull the cables through the psu hole and out the sides. Slowly push the psu into place and you're done


----------



## Yakikuze

Still in progress, Add me


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheewah0*
> 
> Question no. 1 = With regards to the front radiator, is a 180mm magicool or a 200mm phobya be a better option?
> 
> I've seen a few posts where people were complaining that the case cannot be closed or have issues with a 200mm radiator. Note that the colour scheme would be pink and white, I am planning to get the Spectre 200mm fan (white) - would this easily fit with the 200mm phobya radiator without modifications?


Only one issue in mounting Phobya 200 is side panel, I think if You mount it off axis of the case, closer to left side it'll be ok








Of course You have to take off ODD cage.

About mounting tandem of 240x120 and 200x200 rads:





Bitfenix Spectre 230mm on front rad, I had to drill some holes to mount it to the front of the case. 240 is moved a little to the back.

Don't look at the cables, work in progress


----------



## Jim888

what do ya'll recommend for PSU for this case?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cheewah0*
> 
> Question no. 1 = With regards to the front radiator, is a 180mm magicool or a 200mm phobya be a better option?
> 
> I've seen a few posts where people were complaining that the case cannot be closed or have issues with a 200mm radiator. Note that the colour scheme would be pink and white, I am planning to get the Spectre 200mm fan (white) - would this easily fit with the 200mm phobya radiator without modifications?
> 
> 
> 
> Only one issue in mounting Phobya 200 is side panel, I think if You mount it off axis of the case, closer to left side it'll be ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course You have to take off ODD cage.
> 
> About mounting tandem of 240x120 and 200x200 rads:
> 
> Bitfenix Spectre 230mm on front rad, I had to drill some holes to mount it to the front of the case. 240 is moved a little to the back.
> 
> Don't look at the cables, work in progress
Click to expand...

Thanks for making that post, really helpful!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> what do ya'll recommend for PSU for this case?


Something SFX. Or ATX with 140mm depth.


----------



## Qrchak

Fractal Design Newton R2 650W fits perfectly (140mm long), it's quiet and has modular cables.

Forget to mention about my top rad, it's Magicool Slim 240 30mm


----------



## Yakikuze

Add me, my build still not complete 100%, more update to come


----------



## alienware

Hey guys, just planning on starting a new build with the prodigy as a case. Wanted to inquire a few things before actually buying the case and parts. First off its gonna contain a CPU loop only and i wanted to know if i can fit in a XSPC RX 240 Rad on top with 2 x 120mm fans without doing any mod work on it? I have this rad lying around from one of my previous builds so i would prefer using this. Thanks


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienware*
> 
> Hey guys, just planning on starting a new build with the prodigy as a case. Wanted to inquire a few things before actually buying the case and parts. First off its gonna contain a CPU loop only and i wanted to know if i can fit in a XSPC RX 240 Rad on top with 2 x 120mm fans without doing any mod work on it? I have this rad lying around from one of my previous builds so i would prefer using this. Thanks


You've posted this question numerous times... While it hasn't been answered directly through quotes, it has been addressed.


----------



## alienware

this is just the second time i posted again...(as far as i remember)...and i am going through the whole thread now page by page looking for an answer but you can imagine how long it would take me to browse through 480+ pages...thats why i asked again


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienware*
> 
> Hey guys, just planning on starting a new build with the prodigy as a case. Wanted to inquire a few things before actually buying the case and parts. First off its gonna contain a CPU loop only and i wanted to know if i can fit in a XSPC RX 240 Rad on top with 2 x 120mm fans without doing any mod work on it? I have this rad lying around from one of my previous builds so i would prefer using this. Thanks


Rad on top, or rad underneath? That setup will fit with the rad underneath and fans on-top.


----------



## MotO

Has anybody ran a fanless PSU in one of these?


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienware*
> 
> this is just the second time i posted again...(as far as i remember)...and i am going through the whole thread now page by page looking for an answer but you can imagine how long it would take me to browse through 480+ pages...thats why i asked again


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Only one issue in mounting Phobya 200 is side panel, I think if You mount it off axis of the case, closer to left side it'll be ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course You have to take off ODD cage.
> 
> About mounting tandem of 240x120 and 200x200 rads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitfenix Spectre 230mm on front rad, I had to drill some holes to mount it to the front of the case. 240 is moved a little to the back.
> 
> Don't look at the cables, work in progress


That should give you a pretty good idea.


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Has anybody ran a fanless PSU in one of these?


I wouldn't go for fanless PSU, they nead a little airflowto cool it's components. In this case they didn't get almost any.


----------



## Iceco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Something SFX. Or ATX with 140mm depth.


Why settle for small when you can fit a psu in there as long as you stick with max 160mm?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Something SFX. Or ATX with 140mm depth.
> 
> 
> 
> Why settle for small when you can fit a psu in there as long as you stick with max 160mm?
Click to expand...

I have a 160mm PSU in there. The cables are pressed very tightly inside, and even a 155mm PSU would have been a godsend


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> I wouldn't go for fanless PSU, they nead a little airflowto cool it's components. In this case they didn't get almost any.


That's what I was thinking. The loudest thing in my case now is my 160mm PSU so I figured I'd kill 2 birds with 1 stone and get a high end seasonic that's quieter/smaller since I know it's going to be a pain with a 160mm PSU. I've read that these don't get much airflow around the PSU though so I might have to just go for a active PSU. I think the only way to get airflow to it would be to cut the cage in front of it so it gets flow from the front fans.


----------



## Synomenon

I previously had A Silverstone ST65F-G in mine and even with the 140mm depth, I had a hell of a time getting it in all the way. I also went through a couple of them and everyone of them had annoying coil whine. Finally returned them for refund and got a Seasonic SS-660XP. It was even harder to get this one in, but it's 80+ Platinum, wasn't too much more in price than the Silverstone and doesn't have coil whine.

I have it running semi-fanless where the fan only comes on after power draw reaches a certain threshold.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> I wouldn't go for fanless PSU, they nead a little airflowto cool it's components. In this case they didn't get almost any.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking. The loudest thing in my case now is my 160mm PSU so I figured I'd kill 2 birds with 1 stone and get a high end seasonic that's quieter/smaller since I know it's going to be a pain with a 160mm PSU. I've read that these don't get much airflow around the PSU though so I might have to just go for a active PSU. I think the only way to get airflow to it would be to cut the cage in front of it so it gets flow from the front fans.
Click to expand...

Or cut a hole in the bottom
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> I previously had A Silverstone ST65F-G in mine and even with the 140mm depth, I had a hell of a time getting it in all the way. I also went through a couple of them and everyone of them had annoying coil whine. Finally returned them for refund and got a Seasonic SS-660XP. It was even harder to get this one in, but it's 80+ Platinum, wasn't too much more in price than the Silverstone and doesn't have coil whine.
> 
> I have it running semi-fanless where the fan only comes on after power draw reaches a certain threshold.


This is a good thing worth mentioning. The Seasonic X-series PSUs have a "hybrid" fan mode, which you can toggle via a small switch. This changes from "normal" mode where the fan is always on. Hybrid mode might be something those "fanless" psu guys will like


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> I previously had A Silverstone ST65F-G in mine and even with the 140mm depth, I had a hell of a time getting it in all the way. I also went through a couple of them and everyone of them had annoying coil whine. Finally returned them for refund and got a Seasonic SS-660XP. It was even harder to get this one in, but it's 80+ Platinum, wasn't too much more in price than the Silverstone and doesn't have coil whine.
> 
> I have it running semi-fanless where the fan only comes on after power draw reaches a certain threshold.


I've never owned a seasonic (although my x series one will probably arrive today) but from what i've read they ALL have some buzz/coil whine. Seasonic themselves have said this is the case for all of their psu's. For me if it can't be heard unless my ear is right up against it then it's good enough. Dreading having one that squeals from 2 metres + away though. With my luck, i certainly will!









Another reason i'm surprised you can't hear any, is it's a platinum unit. The high efficiency plus the other voodoo that these premium psu's have generally make them coil whine alot more than super cheap psu's. But you can't win, because the cheap psu's have loud fans. I have a 4 month old gtx 680 that was at first ok, now it coil whines so bad I simply took it out of my rig and back in a box. Could hear it from 15 metres away through a closed door during daytime, and msi won't let me rma it lol. Anyway that demonstrates how badly I hate coil whine.


----------



## Fateman

I've been thinking of putting some lights into my prodigy I am probably going with LEDs strips as they require less power and don't need huge adapter as cathodes. Only thing I can't decide on is what colour to use I am torn between white or blue. I have my rig in the signature. I am planning to do custom sleeving later on also in white. what do you folks reckon?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> I've been thinking of putting some lights into my prodigy I am probably going with LEDs strips as they require less power and don't need huge adapter as cathodes. Only thing I can't decide on is what colour to use I am torn between white or blue. I have my rig in the signature. I am planning to do custom sleeving later on also in white. what do you folks reckon?


White. Always the cleanest solution


----------



## ilikebeer

imo since your case is already white, and the fans, white led = too much white. I'd go for blue personally. If other colours aren't off the table, orange would look sick as in awesome.

Nice cable management btw. Gonna copy your case cable velcro trick on mine.

Here's a shot of a white case with orange, blue bitfenix led's:


----------



## adamski07

As promised, here's my new windowed side panel. BitFenix did pretty good on this one. I really like it and I just hate that I'm ripping this off sometime soon for my designs. :/


----------



## davwman

How to stuff a prodigy.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> How to stuff a prodigy.


a few 90 degree fittings would allow much less tubing.


----------



## davwman

There are a total of 4 60° fittings. I have some more fittings coming. This is just temp.


----------



## Hackcremo

hello guys, is true this case is 404mm in height..?? that quite big for SFF case..do correct me if I am wrong..??


----------



## dmanstasiu

It's freaking huge for an mITX case


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> hello guys, is true this case is 404mm in height..?? that quite big for SFF case..do correct me if I am wrong..??


It is bigger than a standard itx case, but there's reason for it. Many HDD's, full length gfx card, better cable management than normal itx cases, more fan options, 160mm cpu cooler etc. Once can remove the rubber top and bottom if you wan't it shorter.

Compare it to the fractal NODE 304 for example. That case is for itx builds, and is smaller... but you got to completely say goodbye to any cable management and decent cooling.

Good luck getting decent airflow in this:



Looks nice until you actually build a system in it.

I guess my point is yes, it's bigger, but bigger for a reason.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> hello guys, is true this case is 404mm in height..?? that quite big for SFF case..do correct me if I am wrong..??


Probably bigger compare to other MITX case, but lots of room for other hardware, especially for custom water cooling loop.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Or cut a hole in the bottom
> This is a good thing worth mentioning. The Seasonic X-series PSUs have a "hybrid" fan mode, which you can toggle via a small switch. This changes from "normal" mode where the fan is always on. Hybrid mode might be something those "fanless" psu guys will like


Isn't it already meshed underneath the PSU? All of the coilbuzz talk around the Seasonics makes me not want to gamble over $100 on one though.

God damn is Ncix always this slow in processing orders? I want my prodigy and it's been damn near a week since ordering.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> God damn is Ncix always this slow in processing orders? I want my prodigy and it's been damn near a week since ordering.


 I ordered my panel last monday. Got it today. it was shipped the next day.


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> It's freaking huge for an mITX case


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> It is bigger than a standard itx case, but there's reason for it. Many HDD's, full length gfx card, better cable management than normal itx cases, more fan options, 160mm cpu cooler etc. Once can remove the rubber top and bottom if you wan't it shorter.
> 
> Compare it to the fractal NODE 304 for example. That case is for itx builds, and is smaller... but you got to completely say goodbye to any cable management and decent cooling.
> 
> Good luck getting decent airflow in this:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice until you actually build a system in it.
> 
> I guess my point is yes, it's bigger, but bigger for a reason.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Probably bigger compare to other MITX case, but lots of room for other hardware, especially for custom water cooling loop.


I would like to go for minimal size as my room are pretty tied right know with Cooler Master 692 Adv as a case. I have this component which I will be use back for Prodigy case.

1. 2700K
2. Ascrock B75M ITX (as I am low on budget)
3. 4GBx2 Samsung 30nm DDR3 ram
4. MSI GTX 460 Cyclone
5. Samsung 1TB F3
6. Silverstone OP 1000 Watt (Can this POWER SUPPLY fit in PRODIGY..??)
7. Stock Intel 1155 cooler (as hyper 212+ had backplate that interfere the component at the back of motherboard)
8. Couple of Artic F12 fans for 2x top and rear side

Any comment guys would be helpful..


----------



## ilikebeer

lol talk about luck,

just received a new black prodigy, opened it up and almost **** a brick.

HDD cage snagged on mobo stand-off (can't even yank it off, assembly person must have shoved it in incorrectly), scratches, shaky side panel and the ODD tray is at a 8 degree angle (bent metal)...

very disappointed. Box showed no sign of damage so I'm chalking this up to quality control at whatever factory makes these.

Can post pics if you all want a giggle.


----------



## ilikebeer

lol i just tried, can't even fit an optical drive in there as it snags the front.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> lol talk about luck,
> 
> just received a new black prodigy, opened it up and almost **** a brick.
> 
> HDD cage snagged on mobo stand-off (can't even yank it off, assembly person must have shoved it in incorrectly), scratches, shaky side panel and the ODD tray is at a 8 degree angle (bent metal)...
> 
> very disappointed. Box showed no sign of damage so I'm chalking this up to quality control at whatever factory makes these.
> 
> Can post pics if you all want a giggle.


Just get in touch with whoever you bought it from or Bitfenix and they'll get you a new one.


----------



## ilikebeer

Will try, nothing guaranteed in China though.

Scratches I can live with but not the bent drive bay, it makes it so the hdd cage isn't secure but can wobble up and down. Other prodigy I have has a nice snug fit there.



Where the hdd tray was snagged on the stand-off, managed to yank it off.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> -Snip-


I agree with Fateman, too much white and I fear most of it won't even be noticeable or worse any coolrs with be washed out. Blue would add some nice color to the case and contrast to parts that may be overly white. I wouldn't do orange unless you have other parts that add orange to the case, or if you have no other colors already in the case from the mobo as any blues would clash poorly with the orange. If you do go with white LEDs, however, it could make the computer appear "heavenly" so to say, with so much white emitting from it, but again I feel there is so much white it really wouldn't be noticable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> -Snip-


I plan on having a white/orange build and have been searching high and low for pictures of those orange LEDs in action, they look sick!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> -Snip-


No offense, but I'm going to be that guy. Pics or it didn't happen. (and I want the giggle xD ) EDIT: Now that's just a shame, best of luck getting that fixed!


----------



## .theMetal

just curious any of you guys stuff a 165.1mm length power supply in to the case? I wouldn't mind using mobo standoffs to attach it and have it stick out of the back a little bit, and I plan on modding the cables to make it fit easier, as in unwrap them from the wad and flatten them out so the sit closer. I have already modded the power supply (warranty was out) so I'm not worried about that.


----------



## audioholic

I think I am ready to start modding now








Dont mind the mess..I just threw everything on the table for the picture lol


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Or cut a hole in the bottom
> This is a good thing worth mentioning. The Seasonic X-series PSUs have a "hybrid" fan mode, which you can toggle via a small switch. This changes from "normal" mode where the fan is always on. Hybrid mode might be something those "fanless" psu guys will like
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it already meshed underneath the PSU? All of the coilbuzz talk around the Seasonics makes me not want to gamble over $100 on one though.
> 
> God damn is Ncix always this slow in processing orders? I want my prodigy and it's been damn near a week since ordering.
Click to expand...

LOL yeah I completely forgot about the mesh haha. My brain is just looking for things and placed to improve on the prodigy


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Will try, nothing guaranteed in China though.
> 
> Scratches I can live with but not the bent drive bay, it makes it so the hdd cage isn't secure but can wobble up and down. Other prodigy I have has a nice snug fit there.


That's too bad







I'd definitely get in touch with the seller and also BitFenix, since they aren't as far from you as they are from the U.S., so maybe they could arrange something for you directly.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Hi everyone. I really apologize for asking this question, but I haven't been able to find an answer.
I have an AsRock ITX mobo running with a low profile kingston hyper ram. Will there be any problem fitting the Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo into this build?


----------



## Zerosleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> I think I am ready to start modding now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont mind the mess..I just threw everything on the table for the picture lol


^^ Is that yarn? Please don't knit a prodigy cozy...


----------



## audioholic

Yes...yes it is..its my Moms yarn...it used to be her craft room till I took over!!! MUAWAAHHHAAA...but I got lazy and didnt put the rest away


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Hi everyone. I really apologize for asking this question, but I haven't been able to find an answer.
> I have an AsRock ITX mobo running with a low profile kingston hyper ram. Will there be any problem fitting the Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo into this build?


Depending on which motherboard you have, it may or may not fit. I had the ASRock Z77E-ITX and it didn't fit on that board.


----------



## ilikebeer

Seasonic X owners please give me advice,

i've read the booklet but still not sure... the 24 pin for the mobo has two connections on the end that plugs into the psu. Do I have to plug them both in? Haven't seen a cable like this one before.

Exquisite packaging


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Seasonic X owners please give me advice,
> 
> i've read the booklet but still not sure... the 24 pin for the mobo has two connections on the end that plugs into the psu. Do I have to plug them both in? Haven't seen a cable like this one before.


That is correct. You need to plug both to the PSU. They're right on top of each other on the PSU.
And seasonic is a bit weird like that, lol.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> Depending on which motherboard you have, it may or may not fit. I had the ASRock Z77E-ITX and it didn't fit on that board.


Thanks! You should saved me a few hours!


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Seasonic X owners please give me advice,
> 
> i've read the booklet but still not sure... the 24 pin for the mobo has two connections on the end that plugs into the psu. Do I have to plug them both in? Haven't seen a cable like this one before.


Yeah you do. I have a Seasonic X650 and there's two cables that must be plugged into the 'box' (PSU).

Watch this video. Linus explains/hooks up the 24-pin power cable at 5.00 minutes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2gYS4MkSNA


----------



## ilikebeer

Thanks,

going to use the wire method to short the green to a black, just to test it out before I connect to mobo.


----------



## ilikebeer

yayyyy no coil whine, hooked up a fan... only a slight buzzing that can be heard if my ear is close (1 foot away) but i have very good hearing. Probably won't hear anything once in the case







loving how the fan is off at low loads (< 20%, perfect for htpc). For future builds im always gonna use this psu. Once hooked up to mobo there is slight wine but inaudible from 1 feet away.

Spectre 230mm at lowest rpm as intake, Noctua NF-S12B FLX exhaust with voltage reduction cable + Thermaltake ty-140 cpu fan = complete silence.









Unfortunately going to have to wait a while because of the case before I can post a pic of the finished build, unless I spray paint the fans black it will look ugly though lol, all these fans apart from the spectre are beige.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> yayyyy no coil whine, hooked up a fan... only a slight buzzing that can be heard if my ear is close (1 foot away) but i have very good hearing. Probably won't hear anything once in the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving how the fan is off at low loads (< 20%, perfect for htpc). For future builds im always gonna use this psu.


Told you there's no coil whine


----------



## ElevenEleven

Would other components, such as motherboards and graphics cards be a factor in introducing coil whine to a PSU? Or would a PSU with audible coil whine manifest it even with nothing plugged in and at low load?


----------



## Synomenon

I just replaced my SilverStone ST65F-G with a SeaSonic SS-660XP because of coil whine. The SeaSonic doesn't have coil whine.

Got my new EVGA 4GB GTX680 today and that has coil whine so now I have to RMA it.


----------



## cheewah0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Only one issue in mounting Phobya 200 is side panel, I think if You mount it off axis of the case, closer to left side it'll be ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course You have to take off ODD cage.
> 
> About mounting tandem of 240x120 and 200x200 rads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitfenix Spectre 230mm on front rad, I had to drill some holes to mount it to the front of the case. 240 is moved a little to the back.
> 
> Don't look at the cables, work in progress


Thanhks Qrchak - sorry but could you please explain what do you mean when you say "mount it off axis"?

Also, you mentioned that the 230mm on front rad requires a bit of modifications, would this still be needed if I use a Bitfenix Spectre 200mm?

Another random question - is there a reason why almost everyone with a phobya 200mm use a push setup instead of a pull (trying to hide the black - white and pink theme)

ICECO - thanks for the reply but I don't think I can fit a fan controller on the optical bay. Don't think a 240mm and 200mm setup will allow much space for that (I could be wrong - can anyone show a picture of this fitting?)


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> As promised, here's my new windowed side panel. BitFenix did pretty good on this one. I really like it and I just hate that I'm ripping this off sometime soon for my designs. :/


Thanks for the pics adamski07 it looks nice


----------



## ilikebeer

Well there was no whine when just jump starting the psu and running fan, it does have whine once connected to a mobo, i'm now running prime95 and the whine is the same level of audibility as while idle. There's also an intermittent (every 2 or 3 seconds) beep sound from the psu.

I've googled it and someone asked seasonic about it, seasonic said some combinations of motherboard can create this (basically they won't accept rma for it because they blame it on the rest of your system).

I don't know what to think, its not audible from where i sit, but if it gets worse...

I'm trying to find out if this is normal or not. One amazon review reported the same beeping noise and gave it one star, another review said his noises stopped after 100 hours of using the psu. My two hx750's make coil whine noise and they are made by seasonic too.

In my prodigy, which is absolutely silent because of fan choice, it makes it easier to hear things like capacitor whine than perhaps some other people. I want to think it's ok and normal, because otherwise today would be a real kick to the..., having two defective items arrive. I do love the psu, it's whine is less than the corsair ones i've had and the fan won't spin. It's also a build for my father in law (a professor) who will just be using it for heavy duty Microsoft office use. Soon it will be chinese new year/spring festival and this is my gift because his 5 year old computer keeps blue screening. Perhaps older people can't hear whine at all, but i'm OCD and everything has to be perfect lol.

Not going to rant, but it's well known in China, by chinese people, that for most products, the 'perfect ones' are sent out for export to europe and the USA etc, but the ones which might have slight issues and even just barely passed quality control at the factory by the skin of the teeth, are happily packaged up and designated for 'internal sale'. I do believe this is true, as I have a friend very high up in logistics for a multi billion dollar corporation who tells me the exact same thing.

Once it is nightime here and the ambient noise levels have dropped, i can put my camera right next to the psu and put it on youtube so you have a change to give your opinions







I know talking about psu's is a bit of a tangent for this thread that should just be about the prodigy, but perhaps some people want to use this case to make a super quiet htpc, so maybe this has some value to them.


----------



## crash01

Isn't mine, but if someone is curios to see how looks H100i inside, here the Build Log


----------



## HuwSharpe

OverclockersUK taking pre orders of the BitFenix Prodigy Window Side Panel by the way: White | Black


----------



## cheewah0

After thinking it over, I think I'll scrap the 200mm phobya radiator idea and go with a 140mm radiator.

Does anyone have a link or can explain to me how I can remove the radiator sides/shrouds to paint them?

On a side note, I am also modding a shuttle barebone - someone mentioned the Silverstone SFX PSST45SF-G. Could you please tell me how noisy this is? As the PC would be less than 6 feet away from my ears, I really wish for this to be "Noctua" silent.

Thanks


----------



## ilikebeer

I just want to change my ocn username to 'lemon' so i can wallow in my cynicism and self pity, but feel good every time i get another lemon in a self feeding loop.

I bought a fan a few days ago, supposed to be top notch. Had a little cute sticker on it saying 'quality control passed', but it didn't spin, they reversed the wires so it kind of jerked back and forth in an angry manner but wouldn't do one full spin.

Give me more lemons! Spent two hours today explaining to my seller before the guy i bought my case from even said hello, and even then was unsympathetic and wouldn't tell me what exactly happens once i post the case back to him. At least beer is cheap and generally not lacking in the quality control department.

And if i get really drunk I can go buy some cat skins about a minutes walk from my place, yep, they sell cat skins here.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> I just want to change my ocn username to 'lemon' so i can wallow in my cynicism and self pity, but feel good every time i get another lemon in a self feeding loop.
> 
> I bought a fan a few days ago, supposed to be top notch. Had a little cute sticker on it saying 'quality control passed', but it didn't spin, they reversed the wires so it kind of jerked back and forth in an angry manner but wouldn't do one full spin.
> 
> Give me more lemons! Spent two hours today explaining to my seller before the guy i bought my case from even said hello, and even then was unsympathetic and wouldn't tell me what exactly happens once i post the case back to him. At least beer is cheap and generally not lacking in the quality control department.
> 
> And if i get really drunk I can go buy some cat skins about a minutes walk from my place, yep, they sell cat skins here.


Wow... I been following this forum and it seems you get all of the luck! Well with the Chinese New Year coming, I hope it brings a better change of luck









There were a couple of times I joked about Hello Kitty being used by a couple of the users. I ordered something non PC related on eBay and the packing tape has Hello Kitty on it---I will update this post with pics within a couple of hours









HAHA here is the pic


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheewah0*
> 
> Note that the colour scheme would be pink and white...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*


There you go... just wrap your whole computer in Hello Kitty tape!!!


----------



## BigMrE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Exquisite packaging


Not enough people use this word


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMrE*
> 
> Not enough people use this word


Which word--packaging?


----------



## BigMrE

*ADD ME!*

So stoked, built this morning and purring away like a kitten











Sorry for the wires, lots of data transfer taking place









Awesome service from OverclockersUK, ordered Wednesday and arrived at work before midday Thursday.

Specs:

MB: MSI FM2-A75IA-E53
CPU: AMD Athlon X4-750K
RAM: 8GB Corsair XMS3
PSU: be quiet! 530W non-modular
HDD: 2TB Seagate Barracuda
GPU: Asus Radeon 7850 1GB

Bit peeved that I couldn't get the onboard VGA to work, but that's probably user error lol. Cable management was going relatively well until I had to plug in the USB3.0 header and power/reset connectors!

Really really pleased with the case, it's so solid!

EDIT: Also only one fan connector on the MB







Any way of converting one of the spare connectors off the PSU?


----------



## BigMrE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Which word--packaging?


lol


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMrE*
> 
> *ADD ME!*
> 
> So stoked, built this morning and purring away like a kitten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the wires, lots of data transfer taking place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome service from OverclockersUK, ordered Wednesday and arrived at work before midday Thursday.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> MB: MSI FM2-A75IA-E53
> CPU: AMD Athlon X4-750K
> RAM: 8GB Corsair XMS3
> PSU: be quiet! 530W non-modular
> HDD: 2TB Seagate Barracuda
> GPU: Asus Radeon 7850 1GB
> 
> Bit peeved that I couldn't get the onboard VGA to work, but that's probably user error lol. Cable management was going relatively well until I had to plug in the USB3.0 header and power/reset connectors!
> 
> Really really pleased with the case, it's so solid!


Looking good--Onboard video works as default if no video card is plugged in. Any plans on sleeving cables or stowing them away?


----------



## BigMrE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Looking good--Onboard video works as default if no video card is plugged in. Any plans on sleeving cables or stowing them away?


Yeah I didn't plug the video card in to begin with, but couldn't get the built-in VGA or HDMI to display anything









I think I might have to sleeve at some stage yeah...


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMrE*
> 
> Yeah I didn't plug the video card in to begin with, but couldn't get the built-in VGA or HDMI to display anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might have to sleeve at some stage yeah...


Thats awfully curious as to why there was nothing on the screen. I hate to ask, but were the cables secured in place?

EDIT: Boot into BIOS and see if you can select the onboard video to make sure it works


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> How to stuff a prodigy.


Hey man, could you provide some more pics of your optical cage? I have my front panel flipped too, but I'm debating whether or not to use the cage anymore. I've been wanting to make a custom box to hide all my fan controller wires, and my hard drive underneath it, but wasn't sure how everything would look, once it's under the cage, if I decided to use it instead.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Isn't mine, but if someone is curios to see how looks H100i inside, here the Build Log


Would love to see more, but the site you linked to requires registration before being able to see the pics :-(


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheewah0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Only one issue in mounting Phobya 200 is side panel, I think if You mount it off axis of the case, closer to left side it'll be ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course You have to take off ODD cage.
> 
> Bitfenix Spectre 230mm on front rad, I had to drill some holes to mount it to the front of the case. 240 is moved a little to the back.
> 
> Don't look at the cables, work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanhks Qrchak - sorry but could you please explain what do you mean when you say "mount it off axis"?
> 
> Also, you mentioned that the 230mm on front rad requires a bit of modifications, would this still be needed if I use a Bitfenix Spectre 200mm?
> 
> Another random question - is there a reason why almost everyone with a phobya 200mm use a push setup instead of a pull (trying to hide the black - white and pink theme)
> 
> ICECO - thanks for the reply but I don't think I can fit a fan controller on the optical bay. Don't think a 240mm and 200mm setup will allow much space for that (I could be wrong - can anyone show a picture of this fitting?)
Click to expand...

You *could* fit a fan controller up top if you're creative (cutting off the metal side tabs). As for "hiding* the radiator, why not just paint the casing white or pink ?


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheewah0*
> 
> Thanhks Qrchak - sorry but could you please explain what do you mean when you say "mount it off axis"?


I ment mounting rad closer to the left side of the case, leaving more space on the right for side panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheewah0*
> 
> Also, you mentioned that the 230mm on front rad requires a bit of modifications, would this still be needed if I use a Bitfenix Spectre 200mm?


About "modifications" this picture shows You what I mean:



Lower screws fits the holes in fan chassis, upper holes I've drilled.
I don't know if Spectre 200 + Phobya 200 will fit to Prodigy without modifications. In this case problem is size of the rad. With pull setup it should be easier, there will be more space.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheewah0*
> 
> Another random question - is there a reason why almost everyone with a phobya 200mm use a push setup instead of a pull (trying to hide the black - white and pink theme)


I don't really know, it seems properly







I'd rather like push than pull setup








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheewah0*
> 
> ICECO - thanks for the reply but I don't think I can fit a fan controller on the optical bay. Don't think a 240mm and 200mm setup will allow much space for that (I could be wrong - can anyone show a picture of this fitting?)


There's enough space for controller, You just have to figure out how to mount it with out ODD cage


----------



## SonofJor-El

I had to share my reaction when I first saw the Bitfenix Prodigy

http://maxgif.com/5WV


----------



## nycste

Hey everyone I am kinda confused in regards to which size fan you use on the front RADs that everyone is using on their builds.... So if someone could help me figure this out or what is ideal settings that would be great.

If the rad on front was

200mm what size fan? 200? 230?

180mm what size fan? 170/180/200/230? (microcenter near me seems to only sell 170-200 no 180s

I think my buddies and I are going to do top 240 as intake front 180/200 as intake and rear as exhaust... still deciding colors (really gotta remind myself this case is small so even matching everything you really do not see much anyways







.


----------



## Einher

@nycste I have a 200mm Spectre Pro in the front of my case.

Overall just finished my own Prodigy (Red) and couldn't be happier. It does act a little strange however with all SDD's. I've noticed that there is a slight lag when i tell it to open up minimized windows like Chrome or other applications, or drag windows around my screen. Not sure what is causing it, but other than that, the system is blindingly fast.

I'll try to post pictures when i get a chance.


----------



## Qrchak

Nycste, for Phobya 200 you can use 180, 200 or 230 because of shrouds added to this rad, for 180 rad simply use 180 fan









Einher, i would try to reinstall GPU driver.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Hey everyone I am kinda confused in regards to which size fan you use on the front RADs that everyone is using on their builds.... So if someone could help me figure this out or what is ideal settings that would be great.
> 
> If the rad on front was
> 
> 200mm what size fan? 200? 230?
> 
> 180mm what size fan? 170/180/200/230? (microcenter near me seems to only sell 170-200 no 180s
> 
> I think my buddies and I are going to do top 240 as intake front 180/200 as intake and rear as exhaust... still deciding colors (really gotta remind myself this case is small so even matching everything you really do not see much anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No you see a LOT. http://www.overclock.net/t/1275419/build-log-liquid-prodigy-bitfenix-prodigy-m-itx-watercooled-gaming-build-white


----------



## Einher

Don't think it is my drivers, but i could be wrong. I had to roll back my 610 drivers to 607.97 (Borderlands 2 ones), because the new drivers were making my games unplayable. It was like trying to play underwater, with how laggy everything was.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Thinking about having my prodigy hydrodipped with arctic digital camo on it. Thoughts?


----------



## audioholic

Lets try this again shall we


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Lets try this again shall we


I wouldn't personally use a clear acrylic top for the PSU since then you'll see all the messy cables


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Thinking about having my prodigy hydrodipped with arctic digital camo on it. Thoughts?


I had to look up what "hydropdipping" was...thoroughly impressed! and go for it! I would love to see some before and after pictures!


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Thinking about having my prodigy hydrodipped with arctic digital camo on it. Thoughts?


Think that would be pretty cool... But then again if it's done with any kind of design using hydro-dipping, I think it would be cool.


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I wouldn't personally use a clear acrylic top for the PSU since then you'll see all the messy cables


Ahh but its not an acrylic "top" it will sit between the motherboard tray and the motherboard itself...to do this:


and my cables wont be messy







Im making all custom length and sleeved lol


----------



## dmanstasiu

And the cut-out in the center is for the backplate? How are you going to secure the acrylic top to the mobo? (Longer screws from a hardware store?)


----------



## audioholic

Yes for the backplate..no need to secure it. The holes are drilled where the current standoffs are. The motherboard just screwed down as normal, plenty secure


----------



## Dmz96

How much room is between the front of the psu cage and the front panel? Anyone think I can fit a 60mm 140.1 rad + a 25mm thick fan + a pump/res combo (62mm thick) in that area? We're talking 147mm. Would there be room next to a 120 Monsta for the pump/res perhaps?

Here are the part's i'm considering (Cpu only loop):

Rad: Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 120 (160L x 124W x 86D) or an Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 140 (186L x 144W x 60D)
Fan: Corsair SP120/140 (25mm thick)
Pump/Res: MCP35X + XSPC Acrylic Res for Laing DDC (62mm thick)


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Wow... I been following this forum and it seems you get all of the luck! Well with the Chinese New Year coming, I hope it brings a better change of luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were a couple of times I joked about Hello Kitty being used by a couple of the users. I ordered something non PC related on eBay and the packing tape has Hello Kitty on it---I will update this post with pics within a couple of hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA here is the pic


Be careful posting personal info like that! Shows your name and address there (and by the way, you're in my state!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> No you see a LOT. http://www.overclock.net/t/1275419/build-log-liquid-prodigy-bitfenix-prodigy-m-itx-watercooled-gaming-build-white


Which fans are those? ^ They look very sharp!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Well there was no whine when just jump starting the psu and running fan, it does have whine once connected to a mobo, i'm now running prime95 and the whine is the same level of audibility as while idle. There's also an intermittent (every 2 or 3 seconds) beep sound from the psu.
> 
> I've googled it and someone asked seasonic about it, seasonic said some combinations of motherboard can create this (basically they won't accept rma for it because they blame it on the rest of your system).
> 
> I don't know what to think, its not audible from where i sit, but if it gets worse...
> 
> I'm trying to find out if this is normal or not. One amazon review reported the same beeping noise and gave it one star, another review said his noises stopped after 100 hours of using the psu. My two hx750's make coil whine noise and they are made by seasonic too.


That's what I figured would happen, which is why I replied about that earlier. I would honestly just replace the PSU. Some components don't produce _audible_ coil whine most of the time no matter what other components they are combined with, and some have a high incidence of coil whine. Some Seasonic power supplies (the X series) have quite a few coil whine reviews, whereas certain other power supplies (even by the same brand) have none or almost none. If it's a concern, I'd go with those that have a lot of reviews and no coil whine mentioned.


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Well there was no whine when just jump starting the psu and running fan, it does have whine once connected to a mobo, i'm now running prime95 and the whine is the same level of audibility as while idle. There's also an intermittent (every 2 or 3 seconds) beep sound from the psu.
> 
> I've googled it and someone asked seasonic about it, seasonic said some combinations of motherboard can create this (basically they won't accept rma for it because they blame it on the rest of your system).
> 
> I don't know what to think, its not audible from where i sit, but if it gets worse...
> 
> I'm trying to find out if this is normal or not. One amazon review reported the same beeping noise and gave it one star, another review said his noises stopped after 100 hours of using the psu. My two hx750's make coil whine noise and they are made by seasonic too.
> 
> In my prodigy, which is absolutely silent because of fan choice, it makes it easier to hear things like capacitor whine than perhaps some other people. I want to think it's ok and normal, because otherwise today would be a real kick to the..., having two defective items arrive. I do love the psu, it's whine is less than the corsair ones i've had and the fan won't spin. It's also a build for my father in law (a professor) who will just be using it for heavy duty Microsoft office use. Soon it will be chinese new year/spring festival and this is my gift because his 5 year old computer keeps blue screening. Perhaps older people can't hear whine at all, but i'm OCD and everything has to be perfect lol.
> 
> Not going to rant, but it's well known in China, by chinese people, that for most products, the 'perfect ones' are sent out for export to europe and the USA etc, but the ones which might have slight issues and even just barely passed quality control at the factory by the skin of the teeth, are happily packaged up and designated for 'internal sale'. I do believe this is true, as I have a friend very high up in logistics for a multi billion dollar corporation who tells me the exact same thing.
> 
> Once it is nightime here and the ambient noise levels have dropped, i can put my camera right next to the psu and put it on youtube so you have a change to give your opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know talking about psu's is a bit of a tangent for this thread that should just be about the prodigy, but perhaps some people want to use this case to make a super quiet htpc, so maybe this has some value to them.


i believe that the issue is completely dependent on the hardware in your system. several people have reported getting coil whine on 2-3 consecutive units, while others say there's no coil whine at all.

also:
Quote:


> I've had a similar problem. My previous system was a [email protected] on a Gigabyte board. The PSU was a Corsair HX520. When I upgraded the mobo, CPU and RAM, the PSU started emitting a very high frequency tone. It sounded like an old CRT TV being on in another room. To make matters worse, I was the only one hearing it and it was driving me mad. I've tried toying around with C1 states and over voltage but nothing helped. I even opened the PSU, voiding the remaining two years warranty, and put some hot glue on the coils...
> 
> ...minor improvement, not worth it really.
> 
> Then I began swapping PSUs around. I tried connecting a Corsair VX430 from another machine but it had exactly the same piercing tone. Then I tried my brother's CoolerMaster SilentPro 500W and voila, that was it! There's still some sizzle of electricity from up close, but the tone is gone and the PC is as good as silent from where I sit
> 
> Interestingly, the old HX520 works now in my brother's computer... and it's inaudible! So I'd say it boils down to particular setups and the way specific components task the PSU's circuitry. Also, we both have an i5 2500K and overclocked, and it's now known to make 3 different models of PSUs whine - there might be a rule here.


i just got my replacement x650 today, and it still whines in my system >.> worst part is that i'm now out of newegg's 30 day window and despite talking to their support about it, i won't be able to return it </3


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Which fans are those? ^ They look very sharp!
> .


Those are Zalman Sharkfins. I used to have some they move a ton of air.


----------



## dmanstasiu

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118067

Yep. as above user pointed out


----------



## nycste

What's everyone's air flow setup typically

1. 240 top intake or exhaust
2. 120/140/180/200/240 front intake or exhaust
3. Rear fan exhaust I'd assume?

On my 700d watercooled it was mixed opinions I ended up doing 360 mm rad exhaust out case everything else intake. No idea if it was ideal I prefer idea of intake top and front and exhaust rear + any extra holes.

Opinions thanks


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> What's everyone's air flow setup typically
> 
> 1. 240 top intake or exhaust
> 2. 120/140/180/200/240 front intake or exhaust
> 3. Rear fan exhaust I'd assume?
> 
> On my 700d watercooled it was mixed opinions I ended up doing 360 mm rad exhaust out case everything else intake. No idea if it was ideal I prefer idea of intake top and front and exhaust rear + any extra holes.
> 
> Opinions thanks


240 intake
Front 230mm intake
Rear 140mm fan / 120mm radiator exhaust
Bottom 120mm exhaust (custom







)


----------



## Captain Mayhem

120mm pull on the heatsink (burly 4412m fan)

120mm blademaster set as push in the top fan rack.

front intake, still undecided.


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> How much room is between the front of the psu cage and the front panel? Anyone think I can fit a 60mm 140.1 rad + a 25mm thick fan + a pump/res combo (62mm thick) in that area? We're talking 147mm. Would there be room next to a 120 Monsta for the pump/res perhaps?
> 
> Here are the part's i'm considering (Cpu only loop):
> 
> Rad: Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 120 (160L x 124W x 86D) or an Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 140 (186L x 144W x 60D)
> Fan: Corsair SP120/140 (25mm thick)
> Pump/Res: MCP35X + XSPC Acrylic Res for Laing DDC (62mm thick)


There's 160mm of space, it will be really tight. Maybe You should think about some bigger and thinner rad, 180 would be good choice.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:
Originally Posted by SonofJor-El

Wow... I been following this forum and it seems you get all of the luck! Well with the Chinese New Year coming, I hope it brings a better change of luck

There were a couple of times I joked about Hello Kitty being used by a couple of the users. I ordered something non PC related on eBay and the packing tape has Hello Kitty on it---I will update this post with pics within a couple of hours

HAHA here is the pic
Quote:


> Be careful posting personal info like that! Shows your name and address there (and by the way, you're in my state!)


Good call--fixed














And yes I guess I am in your state since I am originally from Philadelphia/Southern New Jersey







(which btw I do not miss)

I will be getting my Prodigy up and running tomorrow, but will not be at 100%. With everything I want to do to finalize it will surely take some time but its getting there







--Just don't call me Shirley


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> Yeah you do. I have a Seasonic X650 and there's two cables that must be plugged into the 'box' (PSU).
> 
> Watch this video. Linus explains/hooks up the 24-pin power cable at 5.00 minutes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2gYS4MkSNA


Do you (or anyone else) know if the seasonic x650 have that same pin layout that linus explains? On newegg the picture doesn't show any 12pin pci-e ports, only 8pins. Not to mention the description for the connections are all screwy...


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Do you (or anyone else) know if the seasonic x650 have that same pin layout that linus explains? On newegg the picture doesn't show any 12pin pci-e ports, only 8pins. Not to mention the description for the connections are all screwy...


here's what I have on my x750. Took a quick picture for you as i am preparing my stuffs for sleeving today.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> How much room is between the front of the psu cage and the front panel? Anyone think I can fit a 60mm 140.1 rad + a 25mm thick fan + a pump/res combo (62mm thick) in that area? We're talking 147mm. Would there be room next to a 120 Monsta for the pump/res perhaps?
> 
> Here are the part's i'm considering (Cpu only loop):
> 
> Rad: Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 120 (160L x 124W x 86D) or an Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 140 (186L x 144W x 60D)
> Fan: Corsair SP120/140 (25mm thick)
> Pump/Res: MCP35X + XSPC Acrylic Res for Laing DDC (62mm thick)


hey man heres a pic of my monsta rad plus a 120x38mm sanyo 1011 and an sp120

it will fit


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> How much room is between the front of the psu cage and the front panel? Anyone think I can fit a 60mm 140.1 rad + a 25mm thick fan + a pump/res combo (62mm thick) in that area? We're talking 147mm. Would there be room next to a 120 Monsta for the pump/res perhaps?
> 
> Here are the part's i'm considering (Cpu only loop):
> 
> Rad: Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 120 (160L x 124W x 86D) or an Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 140 (186L x 144W x 60D)
> Fan: Corsair SP120/140 (25mm thick)
> Pump/Res: MCP35X + XSPC Acrylic Res for Laing DDC (62mm thick)


HAHAHAH oh man I can't believe i missed this.

Tell you what.

I have a D5 + EK series res top, a monsta 120 and 25mm fan right beside me. Once I tear down my prodigy in like an hour, I'll take a pic and let you know if everything fits ok?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> How much room is between the front of the psu cage and the front panel? Anyone think I can fit a 60mm 140.1 rad + a 25mm thick fan + a pump/res combo (62mm thick) in that area? We're talking 147mm. Would there be room next to a 120 Monsta for the pump/res perhaps?
> 
> Here are the part's i'm considering (Cpu only loop):
> 
> Rad: Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 120 (160L x 124W x 86D) or an Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 140 (186L x 144W x 60D)
> Fan: Corsair SP120/140 (25mm thick)
> Pump/Res: MCP35X + XSPC Acrylic Res for Laing DDC (62mm thick)
> 
> 
> 
> hey man heres a pic of my monsta rad plus a 120x38mm sanyo 1011 and an sp120
> 
> it will fit
Click to expand...

You missed the part where he also wanted to fit a pump/res combo


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> hey man heres a pic of my monsta rad plus a 120x38mm sanyo 1011 and an sp120
> 
> it will fit


It' doesn't look like the pump/res could fit next to that, which would be a near necessity. Thanks for the pic, though, at least I know a slim 180 would probably be a better bet!


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You missed the part where he also wanted to fit a pump/res combo


But there are 2 fans, and one is 38 and other 25mm, at least it looks like that.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You missed the part where he also wanted to fit a pump/res combo
> 
> 
> 
> But there are 2 fans, and one is 38 and other 25mm, at least it looks like that.
Click to expand...

My primary concern is fitting the rad / pumpres side-by-side.

That being said, my rad is being oriented horizontally (Air flowing vertically) so it takes up more room...


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> HAHAHAH oh man I can't believe i missed this.
> 
> Tell you what.
> 
> I have a D5 + EK series res top, a monsta 120 and 25mm fan right beside me. Once I tear down my prodigy in like an hour, I'll take a pic and let you know if everything fits ok?


I know it's a stretch xD
I found some pictures of a h100i in a prodigy, however, an I realized the room a top mounted rad takes when completely internalized is a fraction of what I thought








So I think i'll stick with a 240 up top, that is unless a fat 60mm or even the 86mm fits








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> But there are 2 fans, and one is 38 and other 25mm, at least it looks like that.


This was my thought, figured it might work, but since i didn't have the case on me I couldn't figure out how large that space actually is :/


----------



## Mr Mari0o

you know you can modify the rad location and scoot it over to the side some. i've seen it been done and then you'll be able to create some extra space. its just up to you on how much work you wanna put into it


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> HAHAHAH oh man I can't believe i missed this.
> 
> Tell you what.
> 
> I have a D5 + EK series res top, a monsta 120 and 25mm fan right beside me. Once I tear down my prodigy in like an hour, I'll take a pic and let you know if everything fits ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's a stretch xD
> I found some pictures of a h100i in a prodigy, however, an I realized the room a top mounted rad takes when completely internalized is a fraction of what I thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I think i'll stick with a 240 up top, that is unless a fat 60mm or even the 86mm fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> But there are 2 fans, and one is 38 and other 25mm, at least it looks like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was my thought, figured it might work, but since i didn't have the case on me I couldn't figure out how large that space actually is :/
Click to expand...

I'm mounting an EX240 up top, a 120mm monsta 86mm in the bottom. and a UT45 120mm on the back.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Can someone please recommend a CPU cooler for this case? I'm using the AsRock z77-ITX board.
I have a GPU installed as well.
I have the following ones in mind:

http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Hyper-TX3-RR-910-HTX3-G1/dp/B0028Y4S9K

or

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005SEZBXY

I'd actually like to go for the latter.


----------



## Scotty99

Hey guys, im lookin around the internet to try and buy one of these things and the only place i can find is NCIX.com, do they ship to the US?

Ive always ordered from newegg but the black one is out of stock most times, not to mention the price is jacked up (89.99 with 15.00 shipping). Should i order it from ncix?


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hey guys, im lookin around the internet to try and buy one of these things and the only place i can find is NCIX.com, do they ship to the US?
> 
> Ive always ordered from newegg but the black one is out of stock most times, not to mention the price is jacked up (89.99 with 15.00 shipping). Should i order it from ncix?


they do have a US site lol

http://us.ncix.com/


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hey guys, im lookin around the internet to try and buy one of these things and the only place i can find is NCIX.com, do they ship to the US?
> 
> Ive always ordered from newegg but the black one is out of stock most times, not to mention the price is jacked up (89.99 with 15.00 shipping). Should i order it from ncix?


Also try this


----------



## nycste

So my buddies and I are building three black prodigys right now and I'm cleaning out my 700d water cooling setup to transfer it and noticed some issues and wanted advice.

Previously there was blue fluid in the loop which I cleaned out several times then had just distilled water the past year in my system and after cleaning it out its filled with 1. Blue stains on all my white tubing and blue/white flakes everywhere sticking to sides of everything it touches totally unnoticeable while watching the system run the past year. Only since cleaning it did I notice it. Lastly the CPU block appears to have a good amount stuck to the flow plate hoping to clean it easily I think I have extra plates.

So three builds are
1. 180mm front w ex240 top
2. 180mm front w rx240 top
3. 180mm front w ex120 top unsure about ex model

All systems will have 3770k and the 120 one will have a 6970 water block 1+2 are CPU only for now with a 670ftw and 680 installed to be wc'ed down the road.

Just sharing and looking for advice on anything will post pics Tom.

Some issues we have are 1. Right size fan on 180mm is hard and most fans are 25mm+ so the default screws don't fit. We need to get longer screws something we didn't plan. Also microcenter doesnt sell 180mm fans and no other fan size fits on a 180mm not a 170/200/230 etc.. Secondly seems two of us with 240 s might not be able to fit fan controllers although that is still up in the air. Lastly off the top of my head my power supply is going to stick out like 1-3/4 inch lol. Ill share more stories later working 4-12 then back to modding building n fixing.

Ps we all got the asus 77 -I boards I wanted the black asrock one but stayed same with my 2 buds any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> they do have a US site lol
> 
> http://us.ncix.com/


Ya i knew that lol. I just, well i guess i get kinda weird when i have never ordered from someone lol.

I do live in minnesota, maybe they have a shipping facility closer to me than newegg does (california).


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> So my buddies and I are building three black prodigys right now and I'm cleaning out my 700d water cooling setup to transfer it and noticed some issues and wanted advice.
> 
> Previously there was blue fluid in the loop which I cleaned out several times then had just distilled water the past year in my system and after cleaning it out its filled with 1. Blue stains on all my white tubing and blue/white flakes everywhere sticking to sides of everything it touches totally unnoticeable while watching the system run the past year. Only since cleaning it did I notice it. Lastly the CPU block appears to have a good amount stuck to the flow plate hoping to clean it easily I think I have extra plates.
> 
> So three builds are
> 1. 180mm front w ex240 top
> 2. 180mm front w rx240 top
> 3. 180mm front w ex120 top unsure about ex model
> 
> All systems will have 3770k and the 120 one will have a 6970 water block 1+2 are CPU only for now with a 670ftw and 680 installed to be wc'ed down the road.
> 
> Just sharing and looking for advice on anything will post pics Tom.
> 
> Some issues we have are 1. Right size fan on 180mm is hard and most fans are 25mm+ so the default screws don't fit. We need to get longer screws something we didn't plan. Also microcenter doesnt sell 180mm fans and no other fan size fits on a 180mm not a 170/200/230 etc.. Secondly seems two of us with 240 s might not be able to fit fan controllers although that is still up in the air. Lastly off the top of my head my power supply is going to stick out like 1-3/4 inch lol. Ill share more stories later working 4-12 then back to modding building n fixing.
> 
> Ps we all got the asus 77 -I boards I wanted the black asrock one but stayed same with my 2 buds any questions feel free to ask.


As for the 700 w/c loop...Dyes stain the tubing...no way to clean that. Sounds like you may have a plasticizer problem too.

On the Prodigy builds...
1. XSPC uses UNC 6/32 screws...Ace hardware just became your best friend








2. You can modify the drive bay bracket so you can fit a fan controller and a 240 rad in the top, or do like I did and reverse the front panel so the drive bay is at the bottom of the case.
3. Lian Li makes a PSU bracket that extends the PSU out of the back of the case, would work for this circumstance, or you can cut the front panel of the mobo tray easily enough.

Good luck on your builds!


----------



## Scotty99

Can someone PLEASE! measure the vent holes on the side panel of this case for me? I am wanting to add a filter to the side and need to know if the one im looking at will cover the vent holes completely.

This is the filter im lookin at:
http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=74445&vpn=FF142B&manufacture=Silverstone%20Technology

It is 320mm long (12.6inches) and 155mm tall (6.1inches)

I am planning on sticking it on the inside because i know i have to remove the side panels to pop the front panel off anyways.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Can someone PLEASE! measure the vent holes on the side panel of this case for me? I am wanting to add a filter to the side and need to know if the one im looking at will cover the vent holes completely.
> 
> This is the filter im lookin at:
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=74445&vpn=FF142B&manufacture=Silverstone%20Technology
> 
> It is 320mm long (12.6inches) and 155mm tall (6.1inches)
> 
> I am planning on sticking it on the inside because i know i have to remove the side panels to pop the front panel off anyways.


Just checked. Roughly 130mm x 258mm


----------



## Scotty99

Sweeet ty!

I am going to order it : )


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya i knew that lol. I just, well i guess i get kinda weird when i have never ordered from someone lol.
> 
> I do live in minnesota, maybe they have a shipping facility closer to me than newegg does (california).


If not frozen CPU is based in New York. No idea which is closer


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone wanna help me reach 100 bucks on my ncix order for free shipping? lol

I need to spend 6 bucks to get there, so far i got :

1. Prodigy case
2. Cooler master 200mm blue led fan
3. 100pack of black cable ties
4. ??

Im ordering everything else from newegg and microcenter, but i gotta spend 6 more bucks at ncix to hit free shipping lol. (think small stuff like cable ties)


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Anyone wanna help me reach 100 bucks on my ncix order for free shipping? lol
> 
> I need to spend 6 bucks to get there, so far i got :
> 
> 1. Prodigy case
> 2. Cooler master 200mm blue led fan
> 3. 100pack of black cable ties
> 4. ??
> 
> Im ordering everything else from newegg and microcenter, but i gotta spend 6 more bucks at ncix to hit free shipping lol. (think small stuff like cable ties)


Sata cable? Anodized Thumb Screws? Fan splitter cable? Case badge? Any sound proofing?


----------



## Scotty99

Thx for reply, i found a blue led strip for 7 bucks lol. Dunno if ill use it but at least it matches the fan : )


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thx for reply, i found a blue led strip for 7 bucks lol. Dunno if ill use it but at least it matches the fan : )


You'll find a way








There's always a way....


----------



## euf0ria

When it comes to sleeving and you want to go all in, where do you buy 18awg cable on a roll? I need to lengthen my GPU-powercables and can´t find any supplier where i live in sweden.


----------



## nycste

Hi again I feel bad only asking about water cooling questions but I hope they help answer some other people's questions to.

Does the position of the fan on a front 180 matter like I have a 230 ATM which is on the case as intake with the rad behind it fan blowing into it. Would it make more sense or matter at all to return the 230 buy a proper 180mm online and set it up as a pull so the rad sits on the case and fan on the rad I believe. Does it matter in regards to performance the second option I believe would help solve some fitting issues and give hope to mount my fan controller. Just looking for opinions I have read entire thread and seems everyone goes their own route there is no best option persay. Let me know thx.

Ps I got one I'd those thicker xspc 240rads on top can't recall exact model not the monster but inbtw that and slimmer designs.


----------



## luciddreamer124

So I'm at a big lan, and one of my Bitfenix Alchemy cables unstuck from the roof of my Prodigy. As I was trying to push it back into place, it became partially unplugged, and then my computer shut off. I can't get it to reboot. There is still a light on my motherboard though. This is my first experience with a short circuit, any advice? Do you think I killed my PSU and other components?
Btw, psu is a Silverstone Strider 650w.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> So I'm at a big lan, and one of my Bitfenix Alchemy cables unstuck from the roof of my Prodigy. As I was trying to push it back into place, it became partially unplugged, and then my computer shut off. I can't get it to reboot. There is still a light on my motherboard though. This is my first experience with a short circuit, any advice? Do you think I killed my PSU and other components?
> Btw, psu is a Silverstone Strider 650w.


I assume you reseated the cable both in the psu and the component it got unplugged from? What component came unplugged, the mobo? A cmos clear might help if that's the case. I doubt the psu is hurt in this case, but I could very well be wrong here. Any other details you can spare?

Edit: Is the extension well connected to the cable it is extending? Did it come apart at this connection or at an actual component? What else have you tried to get it to boot?

Edit2: I'm reading this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1304255/help-computer-wont-turn-on-after-being-unplugged/0_40
Someone suggested their power button broke when the power cut, did you try jumping the computer with a screwdriver? The problem was fixed by unplugging everything and letting it sit for the day. Not sure if you may be that lucky :/

Edit 3: Please try the paperclip test with the power supply: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khpnx21oydg
If that works then we know it shouldn't be your PSU

Edit 4 (too many edits xD ): I'm seeing multiple threads now where someone has literally removed their PSU, MOBO, and CPU and then put it back together with a friend's PSU and then put it back together with their own PSU. It seems like a safety switch went off somewhere and the computer shut off to keep itself okay, and by disconnecting and reconnecting all the parts it resets this switch?


----------



## Zboy

for those who are bugged by the case leds...just remembered i had one of these laying around



thick felt point pen - the kind that you have to shake, with ink that comes out very wet. just put it on my power/hdd leds and they are now no brighter than my monitor/keyboard leds







they are still the same hue, and when the leds are off the white ink matches perfectly with the white paint of the prodigy


----------



## Dmz96

-DO'H! I quoted myself xD


----------



## luciddreamer124

Sorry, I meant to say LED strips, not cables. I was trying to reconnect the led strip and it shut off.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Sorry, I meant to say LED strips, not cables. I was trying to reconnect the led strip and it shut off.


Wait, so LEDs caused this? I suggest you do the psu paperclip test then, I assume the Led's are connected straight to the PSU (i've never used LEDs, so I couldn't tell if that's a yes or a no)


----------



## audioholic

Well this was my excitement for the day!
Turned out like crap...looking to do a rerun on my second panel tomorrow..hopefully it comes out better than this one. Went right into the trash
















First holes that I drill came out perfect:

Then this happened on the other two

What happened was is that I was off about 1/8 of an inch..it was really close...went back to the press and went the wrong way..so had to make another hole and voila, looks like crap!


----------



## ytrameel

Has anyone tried an Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid? Was looking at doing that + a corsair kit for CPU.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Too big. doesn't fit (GPU cooler)


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ytrameel*
> 
> Has anyone tried an Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid? Was looking at doing that + a corsair kit for CPU.
> 
> Thanks for any info!


Just get yourself one of these and be done with it









Oh and welcome to OCN!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Well this was my excitement for the day!
> Turned out like crap...looking to do a rerun on my second panel tomorrow..hopefully it comes out better than this one. Went right into the trash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First holes that I drill came out perfect:
> 
> Then this happened on the other two
> 
> What happened was is that I was off about 1/8 of an inch..it was really close...went back to the press and went the wrong way..so had to make another hole and voila, looks like crap!


Bummer Audio..this was the reason for two fails on Yang...Still have to get it right....


----------



## samoth777

hey guys, what is the most powerful graphics card that can fit the prodigy without removing any of the hard drive cages?


----------



## Qrchak

I think it will be GTX650 or HD7750. You can try to move HDD cages to the right side of the case, I think someone did that and make place for longer GPU.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Well I am officially on my Prodigy rig as I write this







It is nowhere near where I intend it to be yet and the wiring so far looks like crap. I am working on white wiring and I have pure white connectors from PSU to motherboard. Audioholic will sleeve the wires when done with the Paracord I ordered fro Lutro0







I am also waiting on my panels from Teh Rav3n







so in essence my Fortress of Solitude is nearing completion but is usable at the time being









Please forgive the mess as we are renovating


----------



## saber101

nice, like that paint job on the gigabyte windforce(i think thats what it is)


----------



## SonofJor-El

Indeed thats a Gigabyte







Thanks







This is the card That is installed:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125413


----------



## xStark

my prodigy white and asrock z77e is incoming this monday, finally









i hope i can post my new build here soon


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Well I am officially on my Prodigy rig as I write this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nowhere near where I intend it to be yet and the wiring so far looks like crap. I am working on white wiring and I have pure white connectors from PSU to motherboard. Audioholic will sleeve the wires when done with the Paracord I ordered fro Lutro0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also waiting on my panels from Teh Rav3n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so in essence my Fortress of Solitude is nearing completion but is usable at the time being
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive the mess as we are renovating


Wow that is one good looking front panel, really nice job man


----------



## SonofJor-El

Thanks


----------



## ytrameel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Just get yourself one of these and be done with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and welcome to OCN!


That's awesome, too bad it seems to not support the GTX 670 or 680 unless I'm missing something.


----------



## xyexz

it definitely supports 600 series cards just fine, someone on ocn is using it on a gtx 660 I believe.


----------



## Qrchak

Single 120 rad for CPU and GPU







I wouldn't go that way.
Custom loop would be muuuuuch better.


----------



## xyexz

@Qrchak, unless you've tried it you really don't know









A single 120 rad is just fine for these cpus and gpus - they are very power efficient - granted my build below was custom loop it shows what is achievable with a single 120 rad.




If you don't expect 5GHz on your cpu and 1400MHz on your gpu this cooling solution would be just great I think - definitely beats hearing the aircraft takeoff in your case should you have a load gpu.

Edit:

OCN Review of the product:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1306383/asetek-760gc-updated-with-user-feedback
Quote:


> Stock timings
> 
> 3570k idle
> ~19 degrees
> 580 idle
> ~22 degrees
> 
> 3570k 100% load
> ~59 degrees
> 580 100% load
> ~53 degrees


59 degrees on a 3570k with a gtx 580 @ 53 degrees at full load? I'd take that any day.

People need to realize that with todays power efficient chips it doesn't take 3 x 240 rads and 2 x pumps to cool this stuff.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Just get yourself one of these and be done with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and welcome to OCN!


That's awesome is there one of these for 7000 series?


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> That's awesome is there one of these for 7000 series?


Couldnt you just use DWoods bracket to mount these too








I am pretty sure they made a 240mm version of these too?


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Well I am officially on my Prodigy rig as I write this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nowhere near where I intend it to be yet and the wiring so far looks like crap. I am working on white wiring and I have pure white connectors from PSU to motherboard. Audioholic will sleeve the wires when done with the Paracord I ordered fro Lutro0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also waiting on my panels from Teh Rav3n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so in essence my Fortress of Solitude is nearing completion but is usable at the time being
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive the mess as we are renovating


OHH!!!! IT LOOKS AMAZING!! I love the vandal switches! I gotta check your thread and see what you've been up to








Edit: Hmm... someone hasn't updated their thread yet







I'll be waiting


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> That's awesome is there one of these for 7000 series?


I'm not sure if it works for 7000 series cards, you'd probably have to figure out the bracket pattern hole dimensions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Couldnt you just use DWoods bracket to mount these too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure they made a 240mm version of these too?


I haven't seen the 240 version, but I know that a CLC is $70+, dwood bracket is $7-10, and then you need heatsinks which are $15+... also heat-sinks are near permanent with the glue stuff you have to use. Also a regular asetek clc doesn't have the pump adapter cable to plug right into the video card; even with all of that and you're still not cooling the cpu.

With this kit you've got a true plug and play kit - or about as close as you can get.


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Well I am officially on my Prodigy rig as I write this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nowhere near where I intend it to be yet and the wiring so far looks like crap. I am working on white wiring and I have pure white connectors from PSU to motherboard. Audioholic will sleeve the wires when done with the Paracord I ordered fro Lutro0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also waiting on my panels from Teh Rav3n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so in essence my Fortress of Solitude is nearing completion but is usable at the time being
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive the mess as we are renovating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that one of the modded cases from performance-pcs.com?


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Is that one of the modded cases from performance-pcs.com?


Yupp


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> OHH!!!! IT LOOKS AMAZING!! I love the vandal switches! I gotta check your thread and see what you've been up to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Hmm... someone hasn't updated their thread yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be waiting


HAHA I know I been busy tearing down my AM3+ rig since I sold most of it already. Still need to sell the CPU, harddrives, PSU and case Man nothing like the sweet smell of success doing the Prodigy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Is that one of the modded cases from performance-pcs.com?


Yes. But I accidentally broke the original plate that they sent so I had to use the broken one as a template to make my own and add the vandal switches. I had to call a friend to use his saw to help cut the template. I now intend to create a plate using this template


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Yupp










My desk has been a nightmare for the last few weeks--Its so nice I can see it again


----------



## adamski07

SonofJor-El, any updates with your custom "feet" ?


----------



## nycste

Any quick tips this case has been a nightmare from the start my CPU block appears to be to thick underneath and motherboard cannot reach pins?


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Any quick tips this case has been a nightmare from the start my CPU block appears to be to thick underneath and motherboard cannot reach pins?


Cut a hole in the psu cage or I saw someone's build log where they had this issue and used watshers on the top screws and that elevated it some, or something like that. I'll see if I can hunt it down real quick.

Found it! If you go down to post 11 you can see his fix

EDIT: What water block is that anyways?


----------



## audioholic

Yupp you only have two options..drill or washers...


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> SonofJor-El, any updates with your custom "feet" ?


YEA


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> SonofJor-El, any updates with your custom "feet" ?


I have plans all made up and I should hopefully begin with the process in a week or so. Things have been a little slow for me recently but busy on the other side with loads of necessary paperwork that has been utilizing my time. I ask for patience as they are coming








Quote:


> YEA


Hush you







HAHAHA


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Any quick tips this case has been a nightmare from the start my CPU block appears to be to thick underneath and motherboard cannot reach pins?


Get rid of this backplate, You don't need it


----------



## Dmz96

What's a good fan set up for a top mounted 240 rad? I'm thinking of doing 2 corsair af120's mounted to the front as intake and 2 corsair sp120's mounted to the rad as exhaust. I may stick one of the included 120s in the back, not sure though. What do you guys think?


----------



## audioholic

If youre doing a rad on the top and want the corsair fans you should consider getting the SP series of fans for all of the fans on the radiator. When mixing fans like that you can cause some weird reaction between the two fans...crazy I know, but its true.


----------



## Eustia

Love my new case from Performance-PCs. I decide to use single rad , XSPC AX240 white. Anyone give some suggestion which fan (should be quite) I should use in front as an intake?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eustia*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my new case from Performance-PCs. I decide to use single rad , XSPC AX240 white. Anyone give some suggestion which fan (should be quite) I should use in front as an intake?


Love blue!







Color of my next build, scratch build.







more internal pics please.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eustia*
> 
> Love my new case from Performance-PCs. I decide to use single rad , XSPC AX240 white. Anyone give some suggestion which fan (should be quite) I should use in front as an intake?


That's slick. Is it their cool blue or sky blue?

Edit: it doesn't look like the build is fully functioning yet, but if it is, what temps do you get with only 1 rad?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eustia*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my new case from Performance-PCs. I decide to use single rad , XSPC AX240 white. Anyone give some suggestion which fan (should be quite) I should use in front as an intake?


That is a sweet case







My done by PPCS is Fire Red







Though now I intend doing a custom panel of my own


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Love my new case from Performance-PCs. I decide to use single rad , XSPC AX240 white. Anyone give some suggestion which fan (should be quite) I should use in front as an intake?


If you want absolute quietest fan (imo quietest 120mm fan there is and i've tried most of them) go for noctua s12b-flx, even at super low rpm it doesn't have any clicking switching noises. Maybe 120mm is too small though.

The spectre 230mm is great, the non-pro version is alot quieter than the pro version and if you put a voltage reduction cable on it it can still push a ton of air while being about as quiet as you're going to get for a fan of that size. Comes in white too of course and I was happy to see that it has no clicking noises even at 600rpm:


----------



## dmanstasiu

I have the 230mm spectre pro, and it doesn't move any air at all T_T


----------



## ilikebeer

What rpm are you running it at? My non-pro at 600, if i stick my hand in i can feel a breeze and this guy doesn't have any HDD cage like me so he'd have even better flow.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> What rpm are you running it at? My non-pro at 600, if i stick my hand in i can feel a breeze and this guy doesn't have any HDD cage like me so he'd have even better flow.


No HDD cages. Directly off molex, full speed. It's weak ...


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> No HDD cages. Directly off molex, full speed. It's weak ...


Directly off molex it came with = 7V.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> No HDD cages. Directly off molex, full speed. It's weak ...
> 
> 
> 
> Directly off molex it came with = 7V.
Click to expand...

We've gone over this







I also ran it off my fan controller. In my memory it still hasn't had a decent performance


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> What rpm are you running it at? My non-pro at 600, if i stick my hand in i can feel a breeze and this guy doesn't have any HDD cage like me so he'd have even better flow.
> 
> 
> 
> No HDD cages. Directly off molex, full speed. It's weak ...
Click to expand...

defective maybe? i have a 230 spectre on a noctua lna which i believe is 7v, and it's definitely producing a light breeze

whether or not it gets fresh air with my white front panel is another story lol


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> What rpm are you running it at? My non-pro at 600, if i stick my hand in i can feel a breeze and this guy doesn't have any HDD cage like me so he'd have even better flow.
> 
> 
> 
> No HDD cages. Directly off molex, full speed. It's weak ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> defective maybe? i have a 230 spectre on a noctua lna which i believe is 7v, and it's definitely producing a light breeze
> 
> whether or not it gets fresh air with my white front panel is another story lol
Click to expand...

I was testing with the front panel off. any ways to determine if it's defective? :|


----------



## ilikebeer

I've been wondering if there's ever gonna be a prodigy 2.0? Probably would use it for a haswell build down the road. Case is such a success I can't think why there wouldn't be one.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> I've been wondering if there's ever gonna be a prodigy 2.0? Probably would use it for a haswell build down the road. Case is such a success I can't think why there wouldn't be one.


The case with such a success, hasn't even been on the market for a year yet.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> I've been wondering if there's ever gonna be a prodigy 2.0? Probably would use it for a haswell build down the road. Case is such a success I can't think why there wouldn't be one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> The case with such a success, hasn't even been on the market for a year yet.


Hells yeah! I wanna see a Prodigy 2.0! lol I know the case hasn't been out too long, but I wanna see a case that has some tweaks in the arrangement of things, as well as windowed panels on both sides!


----------



## adamski07

BitFenix... to make Prodigy XL?









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151484805591388&set=a.469895691387.247359.349216296387&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## ivoryg37

Hopefully just matx compatible. The case is already the right soze


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> BitFenix... to make Prodigy XL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151484805591388&set=a.469895691387.247359.349216296387&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


Hmm... I like the size it is now, however, if they make it bigger, then I would sure hope they do it in a mATX setup (but still cram everything together so that the case isn't THAT much larger). Anything else would be stupid.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Why not just have a revision in the case. Give the Prodigy the ability to swap out I/O shields and motherboard trays for mITX and mATX that way no heavy mods are needed for something like that. Offer both in one case and the user could swap them out. The tray could be bolted on and the I/o shield same way







. it gives everyone an opportunity to choose what they want


----------



## Einher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eustia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my new case from Performance-PCs. I decide to use single rad , XSPC AX240 white. Anyone give some suggestion which fan (should be quite) I should use in front as an intake?


What water blocks are those? They look amazing, and I was thinking of going water cooling for my next Prodigy.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Einher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Eustia*
> 
> Love my new case from Performance-PCs. I decide to use single rad , XSPC AX240 white. Anyone give some suggestion which fan (should be quite) I should use in front as an intake?
> 
> 
> 
> What water blocks are those? They look amazing, and I was thinking of going water cooling for my next Prodigy.
Click to expand...

EK's CSQ-style blocks


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Why not just have a revision in the case. Give the Prodigy the ability to swap out I/O shields and motherboard trays for mITX and mATX that way no heavy mods are needed for something like that. Offer both in one case and the user could swap them out. The tray could be bolted on and the I/o shield same way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . it gives everyone an opportunity to choose what they want


That would be pretty cool... I'd definitely go for that. I would still prefer the optical drive to be on the bottom as well, then have the hard drive cages mounted on top of that, but still have them able to be taken out.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Same concept then there







have the front panel/bay drive able to be flipped as well


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Same concept then there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have the front panel/bay drive able to be flipped as well


Yep!


----------



## dmanstasiu

What size rivets did you need to put the panel back in?


----------



## saxovtsmike

Did a bit of modding on mine´s Back..


Received the CPU Waterblock and did a test fit..


And it fits like a clove, no problems to the mainboard Tray


----------



## ElevenEleven

I would revise the case to move mITX motherboards a tad closer to the right side. Still room for cable management, but it would allow for larger sized graphics card coolers, such as those by Accelero, or allow for triple-slot graphics cards.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> What size rivets did you need to put the panel back in?


I just went to a local hardware store and bought some small nuts and bolts to put the front panel back on. I'm gonna use the same ones to reattach the pcu cage with as well since I drilled that out too. I figure that way, I can still disassemble everything again if I need to.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> It is bigger than a standard itx case, but there's reason for it. Many HDD's, full length gfx card, better cable management than normal itx cases, more fan options, 160mm cpu cooler etc. Once can remove the rubber top and bottom if you wan't it shorter.
> 
> Compare it to the fractal NODE 304 for example. That case is for itx builds, and is smaller... but you got to completely say goodbye to any cable management and decent cooling.
> 
> Good luck getting decent airflow in this:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice until you actually build a system in it.
> 
> I guess my point is yes, it's bigger, but bigger for a reason.


i beg to differ.............







24 pin, 8 pin and 2 6 pin connectors. Perfect airflow.

EDIT: *BUILD LOG*


----------



## Qrchak

Guys, did you seen this little sucker







:



http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H61M-VG3/

For me it's perfect for Prodigy with single slot GPU and PCI-EX sound card for instance. I would consider this one instead Z77-E ITX, specially that this one is 3x cheaper.


----------



## dmanstasiu

No overclocking. Not IB compatible. Get out


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> No overclocking. Not IB compatible. Get out


It's also $50...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> No overclocking. Not IB compatible. Get out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also $50...
Click to expand...

it also lacks PCI-e 3.0 and SATA3

PS. I completely understand its appeal and it's a wonderful price point. I'm just messing around


----------



## ElevenEleven

PCI-E 3.0 makes no difference for a single card, unless you're overclocking to the max. And even then. SATA3, yes, I understand, but still okay for someone on a budget. Which is what H-socket motherboards are for - stability on a budget.


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Not IB compatible. Get out


Where did You find that info?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Not IB compatible. Get out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did You find that info?
Click to expand...

Eek. I assumed it wouldn't since it's a Sandybridge chipset. Guess I'm wrong







Still can't do SATA3 or PCI-e 3.0 though, which is the main advantage of IB (Besides the 10% performance increase at identical clocks)

It's a good board for the price, that's all I'm saying


----------



## Lutfij

It has PCI-E 3.0 support, in their specs link.


----------



## Scotty99

I have been watching videos about this case for 3 days lol.

Here is what i would change with it: (for a revision 2 case)
1. Make front filter easier to remove
2. Put a slide out dust filter on right side panel
3. Put metal inside the rubber feet, but keeping the same soft touch material.

Case would be perfect with those 3 changes : )


----------



## Scotty99

I dont get why people want a side window, all you will see is your graphics card lol.

Window on the other side would make sense i guess.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I dont get why people want a side window, all you will see is your graphics card lol.
> 
> Window on the other side would make sense i guess.


If you have a sexy see-through acrylic waterblock with Mayhems pastel running through it ...


----------



## Kokin

Even without a plexi block, I would still like to see my GPU's waterblock.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Guys, did you seen this little sucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H61M-VG3/
> 
> For me it's perfect for Prodigy with single slot GPU and PCI-EX sound card for instance. I would consider this one instead Z77-E ITX, specially that this one is 3x cheaper.


Yeah, after all the discussion, double-checked the stats, and this board has everything a casual user would need minus SATA 3.0 for faster SSD transfer speed, but an SSD with SATA 2.0 would be pretty fast still. If you want to save money, it's probably a nice little board







This board does have PCI-E 3.0, but from everything I've read, it only has a minor effect on gaming performance for very high end cards over PCI-E 2.0. Considering that a LOT of people still using overclocked Sandy Bridge i5 2500K for gaming, they don't even have access to PCI-E 3.0 and are doing just fine.


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Guys, did you seen this little sucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H61M-VG3/
> 
> For me it's perfect for Prodigy with single slot GPU and PCI-EX sound card for instance. I would consider this one instead Z77-E ITX, specially that this one is 3x cheaper.


when there's a board with onboard wifi and a slot for a gpu+sound card, i'll splooge myself


----------



## xStark

can someone help me how i connect a 3 pin chassin fan cable to a molex?

i got a prodigy with 2 stock fans with 3 pin fan cables
but my asrock z77e only has 1 chassis fan socket,,,


----------



## Zerosleep

My first attempt at modding a case. Next step is to replace the H80i with my own loop and a gpu block.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xStark*
> 
> can someone help me how i connect a 3 pin chassin fan cable to a molex?
> 
> i got a prodigy with 2 stock fans with 3 pin fan cables
> but my asrock z77e only has 1 chassis fan socket,,,


Many fans come with 3 or 4-pin to molex adapters. Search for "3pin to molex" or "4 pin to molex" and similar. This is a standard kind:










You can get adapters like this as well:

http://www.amazon.com/Zalman-ZM-MC1-Multi-connector-Add-Fan/dp/B000FAKUE6/ref=pd_cp_pc_3



for multiple fans to be plugged into one molex connector too.


----------



## Zerosleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> What size rivets did you need to put the panel back in?


Not sure if anyone answered you, but 1/8" 3mm rivets work perfectly. Home depot has a brand called Arrow that are offered in aluminum white.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*


mmmmm.... roomy








I'm currently shopping around for an ssd to go into my rig, how are those Force's treating you? Would you recommend them?

Side note: is flipping the front panel the only mod you made? From the pics in your sigrig it looks like you took apart the case to do more


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> What size rivets did you need to put the panel back in?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone answered you, but 1/8" 3mm rivets work perfectly. Home depot has a brand called Arrow that are offered in aluminum white.
Click to expand...

Someone did answer, not the answer I was looking for though. Thanks!


----------



## Zerosleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> mmmmm.... roomy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently shopping around for an ssd to go into my rig, how are those Force's treating you? Would you recommend them?
> 
> Side note: is flipping the front panel the only mod you made? From the pics in your sigrig it looks like you took apart the case to do more


Baby steps -- I've owned a Dremel for less than a week. I wanted the white recon on the bottom and I wanted the 5 1/2" bay cut in half so I could keep those drive locations.

Those drives are fantastic. RAID-0, 8.1 in WEI and super fast boot times. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233208


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> 8.1 in WEI


But ... but ...


----------



## brianf1971

Work in progress





Need some help deciding if this is a step to far or not



Brian


----------



## ElevenEleven

MAJOR BLING!

"Have you got Bling on _your_ Prodigy?"

Sorry, couldn't help it...


----------



## Zerosleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brianf1971*
> 
> Work in progress
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need some help deciding if this is a step to far or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


The Prodator!?! Like it so far...


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brianf1971*
> 
> Work in progress
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need some help deciding if this is a step to far or not
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Did you make that back panel yourself?


----------



## brianf1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Did you make that back panel yourself?


Yep recycled an old HP desktop top cover for the steel and Lian Li matx for the tray and I/O shield.



Brian


----------



## audioholic

Dmanstasiu-
You need 1/8" rivets







finally your question answered


----------



## Captain Mayhem

Hey Bitfenix, if you are reading this thread, I have a suggestion for if you do decide to go with a larger Prodigy.

Keep the motherboard orientation. It's one of the BEST features of this case!


----------



## Synomenon

"Prodigy 2.0"
- More room for PSU (maybe using an extender bracket)
- Mount power / reset buttons / USB ports onto case frame and just have cutout on the side panel for them instead of mounting them to the frickin' side panel OR just put them someplace else entirely
- Use a more durable and heavy material for the "legs" and "handles"
- Front mesh for all colors (not just for the black one).
- Move motherboard over a little more so there's space for larger VGA heatsinks like the AC Acceleros
- Windowed side panel on the "open" side so you can see inside the case
- If adding a window to the video card side, perforate the window so that the video card still gets air


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brianf1971*
> 
> Need some help deciding if this is a step to far or not
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


I think that it's too much







Rather go with something like this:


----------



## ilikebeer

Finished the prodigy build,

kind of hand a 'tantrum' the other day because the brand spanking new psu was squealing although it's quieter once I disabled c states and speed-step for some reason. The seller even refused to provide me with an invoice (no 5 year warranty now) let alone return it









Do you think I should jam a second fan as push on the cpu cooler? It's a bit of a tight fit because the atx cable isn't very flexible.


----------



## cikai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Finished the prodigy build,
> 
> kind of hand a 'tantrum' the other day because the brand spanking new psu was squealing although it's quieter once I disabled c states and speed-step for some reason. The seller even refused to provide me with an invoice (no 5 year warranty now) let alone return it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I should jam a second fan as push on the cpu cooler? It's a bit of a tight fit because the atx cable isn't very flexible.


what brand cooler u use?


----------



## ilikebeer

Deepcool, it blocks the pci-e slot, the asrock z77e-itx has a poor placement of the cpu socket. I opt for a bigger cooler because this rig doesn't need more than intel hd4000, and it gives me a nice 30c delta over ambient temps on the cpu under load in prime 95.


----------



## xStark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Many fans come with 3 or 4-pin to molex adapters. Search for "3pin to molex" or "4 pin to molex" and similar. This is a standard kind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get adapters like this as well:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Zalman-ZM-MC1-Multi-connector-Add-Fan/dp/B000FAKUE6/ref=pd_cp_pc_3
> 
> 
> 
> for multiple fans to be plugged into one molex connector too.


thanks, my friends also suggested those, but i have trouble looking for those, instead i found this one
http://www.deepcoolglobal.com/Product/Fun_Hub/


this will solve my problem


----------



## RandomHer0

What to do when you have everything but your Prodigy case? GHETTO RIG


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> What to do when you have everything but your Prodigy case? GHETTO RIG


I love how you utilized the motherboard box


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xStark*
> 
> thanks, my friends also suggested those, but i have trouble looking for those, instead i found this one
> http://www.deepcoolglobal.com/Product/Fun_Hub/
> 
> 
> this will solve my problem


And where would someone get this?????

Edit: After looking around online, I did finally find a site that has them for sale.. HERE


----------



## Yakikuze

MONOCHROMOS: Prodigy build

add me in here my moded prodigy still in progress

and link to my worklog stilll updating
monochromos, prodigy build worklog


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yakikuze*
> 
> MONOCHROMOS: Prodigy build
> 
> add me in here my moded prodigy still in progress
> 
> and link to my worklog stilll updating
> monochromos, prodigy build worklog


Wow that is slick


----------



## Yakikuze

thanks, the side panel are fixed using hinges , and can be open easily


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yakikuze*
> 
> MONOCHROMOS: Prodigy build
> 
> add me in here my moded prodigy still in progress
> 
> and link to my worklog stilll updating
> monochromos, prodigy build worklog


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yakikuze*
> 
> thanks, the side panel are fixed using hinges , and can be open easily


Interesting... I'll have to look through your build log. Seems cool though!


----------



## Yakikuze

monochromos worklog

some more pic


----------



## MotO

I finally got mine and I love it aside from the minor design flaws. One of the handle screw mounts is broken which seems common and my 160mm PSU won't fit all the way in without cutting holes in the cage for the cables. I have no idea why they didn't put cut outs there from the factory. Has anybody tried cutting slots in front of their PSU cage? It looks like it will be a pain without completely stripping the case.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I finally got mine and I love it aside from the minor design flaws. One of the handle screw mounts is broken which seems common and my 160mm PSU won't fit all the way in without cutting holes in the cage for the cables. I have no idea why they didn't put cut outs there from the factory. Has anybody tried cutting slots in front of their PSU cage? It looks like it will be a pain without completely stripping the case.


Some PSU's are hard to fit in there, it seems, because of how cramped the space can be. I haven't tried to fit mine in yet, but I plan on making a cutout in the back of the PSU cage anyway, to help run wires underneath my optical cage, since I have my front panel flipped. I unfortunately have already drilled out the rivets for the cage, and can just take it out pretty easily. If you left everything stock though, it might be a little hard to do. As long as you take out the hard drive cages though, it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Pestilaence

What else do you guys think I should get? I won't order the CPU until I know for sure that my motherboard is in fact coming. I hope to hear something soon on it though. :/

I'm using my old hard drive, hence the adapter, and my PSU since it's still good. I will also be getting an H80 for cooling. Any suggestions?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I finally got mine and I love it aside from the minor design flaws. One of the handle screw mounts is broken which seems common and my 160mm PSU won't fit all the way in without cutting holes in the cage for the cables. I have no idea why they didn't put cut outs there from the factory. Has anybody tried cutting slots in front of their PSU cage? It looks like it will be a pain without completely stripping the case.


There are a couple of options. I am working on putting together an acrylic PSU bracket. Not easy work, mind you. One of 2 options are to either use M3 bolts and nuts as a stand off or even motherboard standoffs ) or use one of these and drill holes in your case to mount the screws properly
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7798/cpa-252/Lian_Li_PE-01_Power_Supply_Extension_Bracket_-_Black_PE-01.html?tl=g43c241s628
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> 
> 
> What else do you guys think I should get? I won't order the CPU until I know for sure that my motherboard is in fact coming. I hope to hear something soon on it though. :/
> 
> I'm using my old hard drive, hence the adapter, and my PSU since it's still good. I will also be getting an H80 for cooling. Any suggestions?


Pretty good choices there







Budget friendly and game worthy! Game on


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> There are a couple of options. I am working on putting together an acrylic PSU bracket. Not easy work, mind you. One of 2 options are to either use M3 bolts and nuts as a stand off or even motherboard standoffs ) or use one of these and drill holes in your case to mount the screws properly
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7798/cpa-252/Lian_Li_PE-01_Power_Supply_Extension_Bracket_-_Black_PE-01.html?tl=g43c241s628
> Pretty good choices there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Budget friendly and game worthy! Game on


I'm considering getting a better GPU, but I wanna see how well the APU combo functions.


----------



## HalFumanChew

Hey all. I am new here but ive been watching this thread for a while now and i have just bought a white prodigy case to start my own build. I should start with that i have never built a pc before nor owned a desktop. My previous computer was an acer aspire 5745g laptop with a gt330m graphics card, it copped quite a beating when i start experimenting oc the graphics which ended up wrecking it (runs too hot all the time even with a cooler under it).

So i have only bought the case so far, i just wanted to make sure the bits i am going to get are going to work with each other:

- intel i5 3470
- saphire hd 7770 oc edition
- asrock matx b75-pro-m
- a 600 w psu
- 60gb ssd
- 1tb 3.5" hdd
- corsair 2 x 4gb ddr3 ram
- win 8 os

I am just looking a build a mid range system that isn't going to cost me an arm and a leg.

Cheers in advanced.

Ps: there are some pretty sweet case mods on here.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalFumanChew*
> 
> Hey all. I am new here but ive been watching this thread for a while now and i have just bought a white prodigy case to start my own build. I should start with that i have never built a pc before nor owned a desktop. My previous computer was an acer aspire 5745g laptop with a gt330m graphics card, it copped quite a beating when i start experimenting oc the graphics which ended up wrecking it (runs too hot all the time even with a cooler under it).
> 
> So i have only bought the case so far, i just wanted to make sure the bits i am going to get are going to work with each other:
> 
> - intel i5 3470
> - saphire hd 7770 oc edition
> - asrock matx b75-pro-m
> - a 600 w psu
> - 60gb ssd
> - 1tb 3.5" hdd
> - corsair 2 x 4gb ddr3 ram
> - win 8 os
> 
> I am just looking a build a mid range system that isn't going to cost me an arm and a leg.
> 
> Cheers in advanced.
> 
> Ps: there are some pretty sweet case mods on here.


Welcome! One thing you might want to be careful of, is that motherboard. While a mATX board will fit into the case, you will have to modify the motherboard shelf, and back plate of the case for it to fit properly. If you plan on ordering that though, so that you CAN mod the case, then more power to you! Just wasn't sure if you noticed... The case itself is normally only for mini-ITX motherboards, and the two form factors are different in numerous ways.


----------



## HalFumanChew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Welcome! One thing you might want to be careful of, is that motherboard. While a mATX board will fit into the case, you will have to modify the motherboard shelf, and back plate of the case for it to fit properly. If you plan on ordering that though, so that you CAN mod the case, then more power to you! Just wasn't sure if you noticed... The case itself is normally only for mini-ITX motherboards, and the two form factors are different in numerous ways.


Ah, did not see that. So i would be looking for something like the asrock z77m motherboard?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Welcome! One thing you might want to be careful of, is that motherboard. While a mATX board will fit into the case, you will have to modify the motherboard shelf, and back plate of the case for it to fit properly. If you plan on ordering that though, so that you CAN mod the case, then more power to you! Just wasn't sure if you noticed... The case itself is normally only for mini-ITX motherboards, and the two form factors are different in numerous ways.


Yes you will definitely need an ITX motherboard. There are a few good ones available such as the Asus P8Z77 I deluxe. This one is fantastic all around especially if you plan on a huge CPU cooler. Next one would the EVGA Stinger. Another good motherboard but you may need to watch the room. AS ROCK and Gigabyte both have very good motherboards in ITX but offer very little room between the CPU and GPU spots.

Welcome to the club and we wish you happy building







Anytime you have questions, feel free to ask as we are all happy to help!









PS--Watch for oversized video cards!!! Anything thicker than 40mm you will risk not getting your side panel on


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalFumanChew*
> 
> Ah, did not see that. So i would be looking for something like the asrock z77m motherboard?


As long as it's a mini-ITX motherboard, it will fit fine.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> There are a couple of options. I am working on putting together an acrylic PSU bracket. Not easy work, mind you. One of 2 options are to either use M3 bolts and nuts as a stand off or even motherboard standoffs ) or use one of these and drill holes in your case to mount the screws properly
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7798/cpa-252/Lian_Li_PE-01_Power_Supply_Extension_Bracket_-_Black_PE-01.html?tl=g43c241s628
> Pretty good choices there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Budget friendly and game worthy! Game on


That's what I was thinking about also. Using some long bolts with pipe style washers. I want to just get a smaller + more quieter PSU so I can avoid all of that but I can't find any full modular ones or I can just strip it down and cut some slots and be done with it. Decisions.

Edit: I might also try plasti dipping the outside white.


----------



## Captain Mayhem

Now with Haswell coming along, I wonder what the performance ITX offerings will be...


----------



## nycste

3 black prodigys built this weekend all watercooled 2 with new parts and 1 mine with our old parts lol I'd love to share pics but for now only have 1 of my buddies.

Ps a hx1000 w power supply sticks out like 3-4 inches lol.... Terrible idea but didn't wanna buy a new smaller one yet


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yakikuze*
> 
> monochromos worklog
> 
> some more pic
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Saawweeeet! I love those mods!


----------



## Yakikuze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Saawweeeet! I love those mods!


thanks, btw wanna ask u guys, i already have my worklog monochromos worklog
should i make a new one here for this forum?


----------



## luciddreamer124

Definitely! details and pics please


----------



## Demoscraft

Hey guys! I had a question for you BitFenix Prodigy owners.

Does the Antec High Current Gamer 620w Modular PSU fit inside the Prodigy? It' measures just on 160mm in length.


----------



## xStark

can someone help me setup
this


to my prodigy case









reference pictures will do just great


----------



## Demoscraft

It's an H100, but the principle is the same.


----------



## ilikebeer

Please let us know the noise levels once you have that h100i up running, interested to know how quiet it can be.


----------



## ilikebeer

Nervmind official website says fans on it are 37db.


----------



## Yakikuze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Definitely! details and pics please


ok then i will create new one here soon.


----------



## Iceco

Quote:


> Does the Antec High Current Gamer 620w Modular PSU fit inside the Prodigy? It' measures just on 160mm in length.


If it is max 160mm it should fit.


----------



## Demoscraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceco*
> 
> If it is max 160mm it should fit.


Rep!

Thanks


----------



## prznar1

Hey guys, im planning on buying this thing but i have seen one thing that bothers me in your builds. There is no space in front of psu for cables. Is it hard to mount a psu with modular cables? Im planning to put a Seasonic G-Series G-450 psu to the prodigy, what you think about that? How much space i will have in front of psu for cables.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Hey guys, im planning on buying this thing but i have seen one thing that bothers me in your builds. There is no space in front of psu for cables. Is it hard to mount a psu with modular cables? Im planning to put a Seasonic G-Series G-450 psu to the prodigy, what you think about that? How much space i will have in front of psu for cables.


Any PSU you get will be a tight fit. Cable management is a priority for most of us and what some of us have done is have custom cables made (shorter length. Another option without cramming the psu in is to extend it out using bolts or motherboard standoffs. Wire management isnt much of an issue but it does help with airflow!


----------



## Demoscraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Any PSU you get will be a tight fit. Cable management is a priority for most of us and what some of us have done is have custom cables made (shorter length. Another option without cramming the psu in is to extend it out using bolts or motherboard standoffs. Wire management isnt much of an issue but it does help with airflow!


Are there any guides on how to shorten cables? It'd be ideal instead of trying to cram them all away!


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoscraft*
> 
> Are there any guides on how to shorten cables? It'd be ideal instead of trying to cram them all away!


http://forums.overclockersclub.com/index.php?showtopic=183839

This is a great guide on how to make your own cables


----------



## Demoscraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> http://forums.overclockersclub.com/index.php?showtopic=183839
> 
> This is a great guide on how to make your own cables


Awesome, Thanks buddy! Is there no way to take off the connectors of a cable, cut down the length and then re-attach connectors? Would be tons easier than having to custom make my own. Plus it would take years to get all that stuff shipped to lowly New Zealand!


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoscraft*
> 
> Awesome, Thanks buddy! Is there no way to take off the connectors of a cable, cut down the length and then re-attach connectors? Would be tons easier than having to custom make my own. Plus it would take years to get all that stuff shipped to lowly New Zealand!


Yes you can do that. There are guides on how to take the connectors off. You will still need to get new pins and a crimper. You can cut your cables to the desired length and follow the guide on how to crimp the cut end


----------



## Demoscraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Yes you can do that. There are guides on how to take the connectors off. You will still need to get new pins and a crimper. You can cut your cables to the desired length and follow the guide on how to crimp the cut end


Awesome thanks! I have no idea if it's even possible to find pins in New Zealand. Would have to order from overseas.


----------



## xStark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoscraft*
> 
> 
> 
> It's an H100, but the principle is the same.


thanks, i'll try your setup









currently my fans are

1x Front Intake
1x Rear Intake
2x Top Exhaust (H100i)

and my temps are
Core 1: 39-40
Core 2: 40-41

your setup will help a lot with the airflow..thanks


----------



## Demoscraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xStark*
> 
> thanks, i'll try your setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently my fans are
> 
> 1x Front Intake
> 1x Rear Intake
> 2x Top Exhaust (H100i)
> 
> and my temps are
> Core 1: 39-40
> Core 2: 40-41
> 
> your setup will help a lot with the airflow..thanks


Haha that's an image I pulled off of Google when I was in the process of picking out parts for my Prodigy build

I'd set up the H100i as an intake, then have one exhaust at the back, would creative a positive airflow in your case, reducing dust.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Any PSU you get will be a tight fit. Cable management is a priority for most of us and what some of us have done is have custom cables made (shorter length. Another option without cramming the psu in is to extend it out using bolts or motherboard standoffs. Wire management isnt much of an issue but it does help with airflow!


Thank you Sir!

I have one more question. Anyone installed 230mm fan in front?


----------



## Demoscraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Thank you Sir!
> 
> I have one more question. Anyone installed 230mm fan in front?


Like so?


----------



## prznar1

It looks massive inside. It improves a lot the ventilation i guess, but how is the quality of those 230mm bitfenix fans?


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Thank you Sir!
> 
> I have one more question. Anyone installed 230mm fan in front?


I have... I have a few pics in my signature. Check them out. you'll see that a 230mm fan fits great up front, with room to spare.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> It looks massive inside. It improves a lot the ventilation i guess, but how is the quality of those 230mm bitfenix fans?


Yes I have a Bitfenix Spectre 230mm fan up front as my intake and it is a QUIET fan









Check out my build log


----------



## dmanstasiu

I wouldn't say quiet but it is decent (Hi Xbournex







)


----------



## Demoscraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Yes I have a Bitfenix Spectre 230mm fan up front as my intake and it is a QUIET fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Does it push a decent amount of air? I was going to get the Pro 200mm


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoscraft*
> 
> Does it push a decent amount of air? I was going to get the Pro 200mm


IMHO it does. you can feel the air moving through from the fan


----------



## Demoscraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> IMHO it does. you can feel the air moving through from the fan


Awesome! Good to know


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I wouldn't say quiet but it is decent (Hi Xbournex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


LOL fair enough but it is the quietest fans I have ever owned, and I personally really like the amount of air they push


----------



## MotO

I finally found a fully modular 140mm PSU with 120mm fan but the 40 C max operating temp scares me. IDK how silent it is but this looks perfect for this case.

http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Strider-Series-Modular-ST55F-G/dp/B009FU2A40

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=328


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I finally found a fully modular 140mm PSU with 120mm fan but the 40 C max operating temp scares me. IDK how silent it is but this looks perfect for this case.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Strider-Series-Modular-ST55F-G/dp/B009FU2A40
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=328


Those powersupplies are golden, you have no need to worry.

I didn't do it on purpose


----------



## jamz6918

has anyone added a water cooled gtx690?
links?

im jonesing to build one.
(iver never modded or wc)
(have dremel, will cut for food)
*will dremel for food

black and silver with copper
I love the look of the coolgate
mount 240x60mm on top push pull for exhaust
maybe a 120x60mm on rear
180/200 x30mm inside?

ideas, help!


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamz6918*
> 
> has anyone added a water cooled gtx690?
> links?
> 
> im jonesing to build one.
> (iver never modded or wc)
> (have dremel, will cut for food)
> 
> black and silver with copper
> I love the look of the coolgate
> mount 240x60mm on top push pull for exhaust
> maybe a 120x60mm on rear
> 180/200 inside?
> 
> ideas, help!


I am in the middle of doing that exact thing. The tricky part is the interference from the top radiator vs the fittings on the card block from what I can see so far.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Those powersupplies are golden, you have no need to worry.
> 
> I didn't do it on purpose


How's the noise on them? My current Silverstone ST75F is the loudest thing in my case right now.


----------



## jamz6918

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamBlue*
> 
> I am in the middle of doing that exact thing. The tricky part is the interference from the top radiator vs the fittings on the card block from what I can see so far.


im thinking of mounting the rad outside on top.
im most worried about front fan>rad>gpu clearancees..

Which leads me to, How much Rad do I need to get this quiet and decent temps.(no over clocking)

Im looking for design input, for internal Rad clearances and fan options.

Im thinking:
Roof(exhaust)Rad 240x60mm http://www.coolgate.net/radiators_240_cu.htm push/pull
Rear(outside)intake/exhaust))Rad 120x30mm-60mm
Front(200x20mm intake fan) Rad180-200x30mm

will it fit?

i was thinking about the switech h220 for pumping and changing rads around, and adding a lil res.


----------



## Pestilaence

Can anyone tell me if the H100/80 will actually work with an FM2 socket? The box and specs for the unit don't list that socket as one of the ones that is compatible. I know they make the H100i/80i and those ones say that they are compatible with the FM2 sockets, but I'm curious what the difference is?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Could be a new bracket. Just fire off an email to Corsair (CorsairGeorge on these forums). See if you could buy a new one from them for a few bucks


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Could be a new bracket. Just fire off an email to Corsair (CorsairGeorge on these forums). See if you could buy a new one from them for a few bucks


That's what I was gonna try and do, if all that's different is just the mounting brackets. And do you know if there is a way to shorten the water lines on those, without loosing a bunch of coolant?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Simply put, no


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Simply put, no


Haha, I figured not. I'm semi-tempted to just put in an open loop system since they can look pretty cool, but idk enough about them to get one set up properly.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Bah! It's easy. Buy a Rasa starter kit and you're set









Edit;
Don't waste your money on a custom loop for FM2


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Bah! It's easy. Buy a Rasa starter kit and you're set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit;
> Don't waste your money on a custom loop for FM2


And why would that be?


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamz6918*
> 
> im thinking of mounting the rad outside on top.
> im most worried about front fan>rad>gpu clearancees..
> 
> Which leads me to, How much Rad do I need to get this quiet and decent temps.(no over clocking)
> 
> Im looking for design input, for internal Rad clearances and fan options.
> 
> Im thinking:
> Roof(exhaust)Rad 240x60mm http://www.coolgate.net/radiators_240_cu.htm push/pull
> Rear(outside)intake/exhaust))Rad 120x30mm-60mm
> Front(200x20mm intake fan) Rad180-200x30mm
> 
> will it fit?
> 
> i was thinking about the switech h220 for pumping and changing rads around, and adding a lil res.


I dont think it will fit i had to change to a 7970 because the 690 is too damn long







I had clearance issues with the front 180mm rad and a 32mm fan i am getting today a 25mm fan hopefully this one will do the job .... You could also mount the front fan outside the case but you will have to mod it and i am not very skilled in that area


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Bah! It's easy. Buy a Rasa starter kit and you're set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit;
> Don't waste your money on a custom loop for FM2
> 
> 
> 
> And why would that be?
Click to expand...

Well ... why do you WANT to watercool it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jamz6918*
> 
> im thinking of mounting the rad outside on top.
> im most worried about front fan>rad>gpu clearancees..
> 
> Which leads me to, How much Rad do I need to get this quiet and decent temps.(no over clocking)
> 
> Im looking for design input, for internal Rad clearances and fan options.
> 
> Im thinking:
> Roof(exhaust)Rad 240x60mm http://www.coolgate.net/radiators_240_cu.htm push/pull
> Rear(outside)intake/exhaust))Rad 120x30mm-60mm
> Front(200x20mm intake fan) Rad180-200x30mm
> 
> will it fit?
> 
> i was thinking about the switech h220 for pumping and changing rads around, and adding a lil res.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think it will fit i had to change to a 7970 because the 690 is too damn long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had clearance issues with the front 180mm rad and a 32mm fan i am getting today a 25mm fan hopefully this one will do the job .... You could also mount the front fan outside the case but you will have to mod it and i am not very skilled in that area
Click to expand...

If you mounted the front fan externally it would look really ugly







What thickness was the 180 rad ?


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Well ... why do you WANT to watercool it?


Because I plan on OC'ing it... why else? I already plan on getting an H80 or H100 anyway... so I'll have some kind of water cooling.


----------



## jamz6918

as far as i can tell
690=279.4mm
180/200 rad =30-32mm (i say 180 rad -maybe to offset for room?)
fan=20/25mm

329.4(330)mm
to
337mm roughly


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Well ... why do you WANT to watercool it?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I plan on OC'ing it... why else? I already plan on getting an H80 or H100 anyway... so I'll have some kind of water cooling.
Click to expand...

Idk, overclocking FM2 is kind of a joke







Do as you please man. The AMD chips run really cool, my X4 955 ran 4.2GHz at 53C load with an A70. Even an H100 will keep that thing nice and cool. That being said, if you want to overclock aggressively, you'll need to judge how much money you're ready to invest for better cooling.


----------



## jamz6918

http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/chassis/prodigy#specs

"Dimensions (WxHxD) 250 x 404 x 359mm
Internal Dimensions (WxHxD) 250 x 310 x 340 = 26.35 liters"


----------



## MrMacheesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yakikuze*
> 
> monochromos worklog
> 
> some more pic
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Me likey.....me likey a lot....


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Idk, overclocking FM2 is kind of a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do as you please man. The AMD chips run really cool, my X4 955 ran 4.2GHz at 53C load with an A70. Even an H100 will keep that thing nice and cool. That being said, if you want to overclock aggressively, you'll need to judge how much money you're ready to invest for better cooling.


I'm curious why you think it's a joke to OC the FM2. You may be thinking of the FM1 CPU's.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Well I am officially on my Prodigy rig as I write this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nowhere near where I intend it to be yet and the wiring so far looks like crap. I am working on white wiring and I have pure white connectors from PSU to motherboard. Audioholic will sleeve the wires when done with the Paracord I ordered fro Lutro0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also waiting on my panels from Teh Rav3n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so in essence my Fortress of Solitude is nearing completion but is usable at the time being
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive the mess as we are renovating


Isnt first time that I see that front panel, where can i buy? thx


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamz6918*
> 
> im thinking of mounting the rad outside on top.
> im most worried about front fan>rad>gpu clearancees..
> 
> Which leads me to, How much Rad do I need to get this quiet and decent temps.(no over clocking)
> 
> Im looking for design input, for internal Rad clearances and fan options.
> 
> Im thinking:
> Roof(exhaust)Rad 240x60mm http://www.coolgate.net/radiators_240_cu.htm push/pull
> Rear(outside)intake/exhaust))Rad 120x30mm-60mm
> Front(200x20mm intake fan) Rad180-200x30mm
> 
> will it fit?
> 
> i was thinking about the switech h220 for pumping and changing rads around, and adding a lil res.


200mm phobya in the front with a 180mm fan and 240 in the top with just a 25mm fan below the case would clear an EK block, just barely.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Idk, overclocking FM2 is kind of a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do as you please man. The AMD chips run really cool, my X4 955 ran 4.2GHz at 53C load with an A70. Even an H100 will keep that thing nice and cool. That being said, if you want to overclock aggressively, you'll need to judge how much money you're ready to invest for better cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious why you think it's a joke to OC the FM2. You may be thinking of the FM1 CPU's.
Click to expand...

I own the A10-5800K myself dude. It's not a "performance" oriented CPU ; it can't come close to Intel's performance. 2/3 processors I owned were AMD, and I love them. I'm simply saying that the monetary investment put into watercooling will yield a net performance increase much higher while invested in Intel processors rather than watercooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Well I am officially on my Prodigy rig as I write this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nowhere near where I intend it to be yet and the wiring so far looks like crap. I am working on white wiring and I have pure white connectors from PSU to motherboard. Audioholic will sleeve the wires when done with the Paracord I ordered fro Lutro0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also waiting on my panels from Teh Rav3n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so in essence my Fortress of Solitude is nearing completion but is usable at the time being
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive the mess as we are renovating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt first time that I see that front panel, where can i buy? thx
Click to expand...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36356


----------



## audioholic

The H80 is compatible :
Quote:


> The Corsair H80 CPU liquid cooler features a double-thick radiator to maximize the surface area available for heat dissipation and dual performance matched fans, and a low-profile integrated pump and cold plate. The Corsair H80 is suitable for high-performance Intel CPUs using LGA 1155, LGA 1156, LGA 1366, LGA 2011 socket packages, or AMD CPUs in AM2, AM3, FM1, FM2 socket formats.











So that means if you want an H100 it will also work!


----------



## prznar1

Thx for all info guys


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone want to comment on the way i plan to set up my prodigy:

1. 230mm bitfenix (non pro edition for quieter operation) as a front intake.
2. 140mm rear intake with an addon dust filter.
3. 240 push/pull rad in the top as exhaust (not sure on what brand yet).
4. Planning to use a reference cooled GPU (probably a 670) so GPU does not interfere with rest of airflow in case, just gonna put a filter like this on the inside:
http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Filter-Magnet-FF142B/dp/B008N8GENI/ref=pd_sim_pc_2

To me this would be the ideal setup, but ill take suggestions to the contrary!


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamz6918*
> 
> has anyone added a water cooled gtx690?
> links?
> 
> im jonesing to build one.
> (iver never modded or wc)
> (have dremel, will cut for food)
> *will dremel for food
> 
> black and silver with copper
> I love the look of the coolgate
> mount 240x60mm on top push pull for exhaust
> maybe a 120x60mm on rear
> 180/200 x30mm inside?
> 
> ideas, help!


This person build can probably be a guide to you

I'll be doing something similar, but with a 690. Gonna be tough to route the tubing well


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> This person build can probably be a guide to you
> 
> I'll be doing something similar, but with a 690. Gonna be tough to route the tubing well


That's a PPCS build.


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> That's a PPCS build.


Could well be, its the Jack O'lantern build that's been around for ages. I was posting it just as reference to the GPU block and tubing routing


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> That's a PPCS build.
> 
> 
> 
> Could well be, its the Jack O'lantern build that's been around for ages. I was posting it just as reference to the GPU block and tubing routing
Click to expand...

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/sys/3501369790.html


----------



## Scotty99

Hey guys, can someone link the model number of the included 120mm fans? Or a link perhaps, i just wanna see what DB and RPM they are.

Thanks.


----------



## ilikebeer

Starting my prodigy water build, I have all the things I need because I made a switch 810 build not long ago but that thing is huge!

Does this seem like a decent location for the pump and res? If I put the res right above the pump it basically touches the fan because the rx240 is fat.







Or should I just get this:



but i'd be saving money if I use what I already have.


----------



## ilikebeer

Decided to just use a t-line.



Works well, just attached my res to the top of the fill line during filling then took it off after. Going to change to clear tubing though with orange dye and hide the T connection behind the rad up top.


----------



## Demoscraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Decided to just use a t-line.


I hope you'll be doing a build log here!


----------



## Chicklet

*ADD ME*

This is my Hello Kitty Build Log! Thanks!











http://www.overclock.net/t/1345787/hello-kitty-prodigy


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the H100/80 will actually work with an FM2 socket? The box and specs for the unit don't list that socket as one of the ones that is compatible. I know they make the H100i/80i and those ones say that they are compatible with the FM2 sockets, but I'm curious what the difference is?


All AMD CPU brackets are the same (S754, S939, AM2/3, FM1/2), so go for it.
But APU is good for HTPC and some low end PCs that don't need powerful GPU and CPU.
One other thing, Asrock release or will be releasing another mITX FM2 board.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/FM2A85X-ITX/

Since MSI mobo is currently unavailable I'm looking for something else. I wonder why they're stopping production so soon







Cause MSI is way better equipped.


----------



## Pestilaence

WOOOOOOTTT!!!!! Motherboard was shipped yesturday morning AND I just ordered the rest of my stuff from Newegg!!!!!!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> All AMD CPU brackets are the same (S754, S939, AM2/3, FM1/2), so go for it.
> But APU is good for HTPC and some low end PCs that don't need powerful GPU and CPU.
> One other thing, Asrock release or will be releasing another mITX FM2 board.
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/FM2A85X-ITX/
> 
> Since MSI mobo is currently unavailable I'm looking for something else. I wonder why they're stopping production so soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause MSI is way better equipped.


Interesting... looks like that will be the successor to the one that catches fire so easily. I'm not overly worried about that now, since the motherboard I ordered is finally back in stock from a back order, and has been shipped to me!

Edit: Room mate said Fedex dropped a package off for me this morning, so my motherboard is already there!


----------



## jamz6918

If I were to use Copper tubing for lines, what size would be best?

id 1/2" ??


----------



## ilikebeer

Can anyone confirm that two xspc ex240's with fans will fit in this case? One on the top one on the front. I mean the version that doesn't have cross-flow.


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that two xspc ex240's with fans will fit in this case? One on the top one on the front. I mean the version that doesn't have cross-flow.


Maybe if You move upper one to the back of the case. Better option will be 240 on top and 180 or 200 on front.

Edit: With 200 on front You will need thinner rad on top, I've got Magicool slim 240 and front fan practically lays on 200.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamz6918*
> 
> If I were to use Copper tubing for lines, what size would be best?
> 
> id 1/2" ??


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/img0580kx.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
12mm copper pipe with Bitspower SLI fittings









http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Bitspower-14-Thread-Multi-Link-Adapter-Shiny-Silver--BP-WTP-C47-pid-15196.html


----------



## ilikebeer

Can't find any 200mm rad here, thinking of just going one rx240 in the top and one rs140 on the side, but i'm not sure if that's enough rad to cool cpu + gpu?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Can't find any 200mm rad here, thinking of just going one rx240 in the top and one rs140 on the side, but i'm not sure if that's enough rad to cool cpu + gpu?


I would want more personally. You could always stick another one on the back ...


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Can't find any 200mm rad here, thinking of just going one rx240 in the top and one rs140 on the side, but i'm not sure if that's enough rad to cool cpu + gpu?


Aquatuning: your new best friend. Look up phobya 200mm extreme.
Oh wait, China. Maybe someone on here would be willing to send you a 'gift.'


----------



## SonofJor-El

OK I am a bit behind than I wanted to be but I will FINALLY be ordering casting supplies to start making the custom handles/feet for the Prodigy within a week









EDIT: Product has been ordered and I will be making the custom feet first!!!


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> OK I am a bit behind than I wanted to be but I will FINALLY be ordering casting supplies to start making the custom handles/feet for the Prodigy within a week


Nice, I'm excited to see how they turn out.


----------



## jamz6918

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/img0580kx.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 12mm copper pipe with Bitspower SLI fittings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Bitspower-14-Thread-Multi-Link-Adapter-Shiny-Silver--BP-WTP-C47-pid-15196.html


awesome!!

im diggin a copper/chrome/black theme111


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Can't find any 200mm rad here, thinking of just going one rx240 in the top and one rs140 on the side, but i'm not sure if that's enough rad to cool cpu + gpu?


Sometimes it's enough, sometimes not







If You can't get Phobya Xtreme 200 than some single 180 rad will be easier to find. There's not enough space on the side panels I think. 140 would be better externally on the back panel.


----------



## ilikebeer

Decided on an ex240 up top and phobya 200 on front, seen another build where these fit. Will be hard to find the phobya, if anyone wants to sell me one send me a pm


----------



## jamz6918

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Decided on an ex240 up top and phobya 200 on front, seen another build where these fit. Will be hard to find the phobya, if anyone wants to sell me one send me a pm


look for International resellr?


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamz6918*
> 
> awesome!!
> 
> im diggin a copper/chrome/black theme111


I think a black and copper steampunk-esk build would be pretty cool.


----------



## Qrchak

For steampunkish build You need some more copper, brass etc. stuff than few pipes


----------



## jamz6918

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> For steampunkish build You need some more copper, brass etc. stuff than few pipes


oh i have!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Decided on an ex240 up top and phobya 200 on front, seen another build where these fit. Will be hard to find the phobya, if anyone wants to sell me one send me a pm


http://www.phobya.com/eng/phobya.html


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Decided on an ex240 up top and phobya 200 on front, seen another build where these fit. Will be hard to find the phobya, if anyone wants to sell me one send me a pm


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_975&products_id=31028


----------



## xStark

my iTikoi

88 $1.5 45cm LED Strip


H100i


more pictures to come once i get the incoming fans and if i can borrow a DSLR Camera









Specs
MOBO: *AsRock Z77E ITX*
CPU: *Intel i3 2100 3.1 Ghz*
GPU: *ASUS GTX 660-DC2 2GB 192Bit GDDR5*
RAM: *2x4GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 1866 Mhz Red/Green LED*
SSD: *128GB OCZ Vertex 4*
HDD1: *WD Caviar Blue 320 GB*
HDD2: *Seagate Barruccada 500GB 7200.12*
PSU: *FSP Supersonic 650 watts 80+ Silver*
Fans: *2x 140mm*
Monitor: *23" LG IPS236*
Keyboard: *Razer Artosa*
Casing: *Bitfenix Prodigy White*
Cooler: *Corsair H100i (Pull Config)*

BENCHMARKS
CPU-Z: CPU-Z Validator 3.1
GPU-Z techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation dur9x
3D Mark: Soon

Addons soon
2x Corsair SP 120mm Fans Performance Edition
1x Corsair AF 140mm Fan
1x Thermaltake 200mm Megaflow Blue LED Fan

i still need help with the cable management though


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xStark*
> 
> my iTikoi
> 
> 88 $1.5 45cm LED Strip
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H100i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pictures to come once i get the incoming fans and if i can borrow a DSLR Camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs
> MOBO: *AsRock Z77E ITX*
> CPU: *Intel i3 2100 3.1 Ghz*
> GPU: *ASUS GTX 660-DC2 2GB 192Bit GDDR5*
> RAM: *2x4GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 1866 Mhz Red/Green LED*
> SSD: *128GB OCZ Vertex 4*
> HDD1: *WD Caviar Blue 320 GB*
> HDD2: *Seagate Barruccada 500GB 7200.12*
> PSU: *FSP Supersonic 650 watts 80+ Silver*
> Fans: *2x 140mm*
> Monitor: *23" LG IPS236*
> Keyboard: *Razer Artosa*
> Casing: *Bitfenix Prodigy White*
> Cooler: *Corsair H100i (Pull Config)*
> 
> BENCHMARKS
> CPU-Z: CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> GPU-Z techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation dur9x
> 3D Mark: Soon
> 
> Addons soon
> 2x Corsair SP 120mm Fans Performance Edition
> 1x Corsair AF 140mm Fan
> 1x Thermaltake 200mm Megaflow Blue LED Fan
> 
> i still need help with the cable management though


brothers










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







did you paint yours or is that vinyl?


----------



## xStark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you paint yours or is that vinyl?


actually, i got the idea from you, i did not use paint, i went with the cheapest way, reflective stickers


----------



## ilikebeer

Chinese new year here







everything shuts down for a week so gonna have to wait a while for parts.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Chinese new year here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything shuts down for a week so gonna have to wait a while for parts.


That sucks. What parts are you having to wait for? All of my new stuff should be here by Monday next week.


----------



## Yakikuze

here's my rig.
not yet complete but will be soon enough.
goin to make another worklog here soon.
monochromos: prodigy build and mod


----------



## jamz6918

nice modding, whats that cutting tool?


----------



## Yakikuze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamz6918*
> 
> nice modding, whats that cutting tool?


im not sure, i use boach oscilation cutter i think


----------



## Scotty99

Damn, newegg and ncix are out of the black one. Anyone know another site that sells them.


----------



## xyexz

Here ya go bud, I bought mine from here, they shipped fast!
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36944


----------



## Scotty99

Dam they dont have a shipping special when ordering over 100 bucks : (

Its 30 bucks shipping to minnesota lol.

Thanks for link tho, at least i got a place to order from if i decide to pull the trigger!


----------



## WizrdSleevz

I found a puddle @ the bottom of my case!! Not sure if its the compression fitting (Believe its a bitspower triple rotary) or my res.. At least it wasn't anywhere near my mobo.. gonna try to find where its coming from.. Sktechy as fu!!

Do compression fittings leak if they get to hot? My temps are pretty high as I only have a dual 120mm for GPU & CPU.


----------



## xyexz

Yeah I'm in MN as well, but I bought it two weeks ago when the case was $75 so shipping didn't hurt when the total was $103.


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone ordered from OutletPC before? They offer free shipping on orders over 100 bucks. Prodigy is 89.99 on their site but it comes out cheaper when i add a 230mm fan to the order to put it over 100 bucks.


----------



## Scotty99

I got another question too actually, has anyone fit a fan controller in the 5.25 with a push/pull h100? Like, i dont want to zip tie it or anything lol.

Also, 230mm spectre pro should fit with a push/pull h100 in the roof also right?


----------



## Qrchak

If You mount H100 on top, 5,25 cage must go away







So You have to figure out some mounting of fan controller.

230 will fit.


----------



## jamz6918

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Damn, newegg and ncix are out of the black one. Anyone know another site that sells them.


This is from Bitfenix site http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/about/wheretobuy


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> If You mount H100 on top, 5,25 cage must go away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So You have to figure out some mounting of fan controller.
> 
> 230 will fit.


I know that the 5.25 has to go either way, but im talking about a low profile fan controller.

And when you say 230 will fit, you mean it will fit with a push/pull H100 in the top right? Im looking to get the 230mm spectre pro.


----------



## Qrchak

If You mount radiator with inlets to the back of the case, on the front You'll have 3-3,5 cm of space for controller.
Yes, I mean with radiator and fans.
If You need some more space on the front You can move rad a little to the back. I moved my rad about 1cm to the back.


----------



## techchef

*Add Me*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[http://www.overclock.net/u/329386/techchef/CODE][/SPOILER] Hi, I've been trolling your posts for answers to some issues I,m having with my "miniscream" build. My main issue is with the radiator/fan(s) placement of my h80i. When I put on top, I lose my optical drive--too tight to plug in sata power cable. If I put it on the front, I lose the drive cage. Last night I ordered a black mesh/silver trim front panel (and silver logo--NCIX), so airflow won't be a problem with a front mount. The one thing I find difficult to figure from your photos is how you guys are mounting your drives with all those water cooled rigs (I have 2 2 1/2" drives).


Code:


[[URL=http://www.overclock.net/u/329386/techchef/CODE]http://www.overclock.net/u/329386/techchef/CODE[/URL]][/SPOILER]
Hi, I've been trolling your posts for answers to some issues I,m having with my "miniscream" build. My main issue is with the radiator/fan(s) placement of my h80i. When I put on top, I lose my optical drive--too tight to plug in sata power cable. If I put it on the front, I lose the drive cage. Last night I ordered a black mesh/silver trim front panel (and silver logo--NCIX), so airflow won't be a problem with a front mount. The one thing I find difficult to figure from your photos is how you guys are mounting your drives with all those water cooled rigs (I have 2 2 1/2" drives).


----------



## xyexz

Take the front hdd bays out and in front of the PSU bracket there are two 2.5 mounting hole sets.


----------



## techchef

Take the front hdd bays out and in front of the PSU bracket there are two 2.5 mounting hole sets.
Quote:
I saw that but when I tried it the holes (sata connectors facing up) didn't seem to line up. Then I wondered if the holes had been drilled.


----------



## Qrchak

On the right panel You've got another bracket for two 2,5" drives, there's plenty possibilities


----------



## jamz6918

ok, need some input, im getting ready to checkout!

Death^Knell


----------



## techchef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamz6918*
> 
> ok, need some input, im getting ready to checkout!
> 
> Death^Knell


Sorry, I,m on Long Island and have some 30" of snow to clear, so I'm going back and forth. I'll check the right panel, that's got to be easier than humping under the psu box.


----------



## RandomHer0

Any news on the PSU extension bracket or was that scrapped? I could use an extra 2-3 cm wiggle room to keep my current cable routing which all but hides the 24 pin cables from either side


----------



## techchef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> On the right panel You've got another bracket for two 2,5" drives, there's plenty possibilities


I'm not too sharp, I slide the drives under the brackets, belly up, and screw them in?


----------



## WLL77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techchef*
> 
> I'm not too sharp, I slide the drives under the brackets, belly up, and screw them in?


Yes.


----------



## Qrchak

Drives has 4 holes underneath, and You screw them to bracket.


----------



## WLL77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> Yes.


Like this:


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Any news on the PSU extension bracket or was that scrapped? I could use an extra 2-3 cm wiggle room to keep my current cable routing which all but hides the 24 pin cables from either side


I am working on one. Our power just came back on from the fierce blizzard. We got 28 inches of snow and the winds were nasty. Power was out for 18 hrs and now I am next to my Fortress of Solitude warning up


----------



## jamz6918

brrrrr...

i feel your pain.

i had to wear socks, with my sandals this am..









Sunshine State:thumb:


----------



## SonofJor-El

LOL I have on 2 pairs of pants, 2 pairs of socks, 1 tshirt, 2 sweaters and a partridge in a pear tree. My FoS build is warming up nicely . OH GOD HOW I MISSED IT AND THE INTERWEBZ LAST 18 HOURS


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> I found a puddle @ the bottom of my case!! Not sure if its the compression fitting (Believe its a bitspower triple rotary) or my res.. At least it wasn't anywhere near my mobo.. gonna try to find where its coming from.. Sktechy as fu!!
> 
> Do compression fittings leak if they get to hot? My temps are pretty high as I only have a dual 120mm for GPU & CPU.


As long as your compressions are on right they shouldn't leak. You could try wrapping paper towels around your loop in that area, and see where they get damp. Also, if you have a tube res make sure its not too full


----------



## adamski07

Custom loop is done and just passed 24hrs leak test.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











http://www.facebook.com/AdamskiMods


----------



## jamz6918

anyone have experience with "Double Rotary" fittings?

Im planning on using copper tubing/copper dual rotary/ compression fittings..

Good..Leaks?

looking at alphacool


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Custom loop is done and just passed 24hrs leak test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/AdamskiMods










Wow as always


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I am working on one. Our power just came back on from the fierce blizzard. We got 28 inches of snow and the winds were nasty. Power was out for 18 hrs and now I am next to my Fortress of Solitude warning up


28"?!? Here we got about 24, and yet we didn't lose power. First storm in which we haven't lost power, yet it is the one that left the most snow xD the irony kills me. If it makes you feel better, I didn't have a desktop... parts should be in Tuesday








Prodigy, here I come!


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> 28"?!? Here we got about 24, and yet we didn't lose power. First storm in which we haven't lost power, yet it is the one that left the most snow xD the irony kills me. If it makes you feel better, I didn't have a desktop... parts should be in Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prodigy, here I come!


Fun times







3 ft snow drifts--couldnt get the front door open and certainly not the garage since the power was out







. Thats awesome that your parts are coming in finally


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Custom loop is done and just passed 24hrs leak test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/AdamskiMods


Damn. Good job on the tubing. That's so clean.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Custom loop is done and just passed 24hrs leak test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/AdamskiMods


Man, your build just keeps getting better and better!

I'm excited, because all the parts that I ordered from Newegg are in town, however, the UPS store isn't open during the weekends, so I have to wait until Monday to get the packages.


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamz6918*
> 
> anyone have experience with "Double Rotary" fittings?
> 
> Im planning on using copper tubing/copper dual rotary/ compression fittings..
> 
> Good..Leaks?
> 
> looking at alphacool


Something like this?

I've got one from Blackwater, no problems yet


----------



## ReaperXGr

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperXGr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Is that a 200mm rad in the front?!


----------



## ReaperXGr

Yes,phobya xtreme 200 version 2.


----------



## HalFumanChew

Well i have finished my first build







and i am pleased with how it turned out with only spending $900AUD on it. I still have some work to do to it (ie. replacing standard cables with some nice white braided cables, and some bigger fans as opposed to the stock two that came with the case). I did have an issue when i bought my mb and bought a micro itx mb thinking it would fit (god knows why i didn't double check the sizing, rookie error) so that really would add an extra $88 onto the price if i can't sell it.

My specs:

Bitfenix Prodigy White
Intel i5 3470
Gigabyte GA-H77N-WIFI MB
Gigabyte AMD HD7770
Kingston 60GB SSDnow V300
WD Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5"
Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3
Corsair VS650 650W
But every time i come onto this thread and i see all these sick mods it gives me ideas for my build, but i just don't have the time


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalFumanChew*
> 
> Well i have finished my first build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i am pleased with how it turned out with only spending $900AUD on it. I still have some work to do to it (ie. replacing standard cables with some nice white braided cables, and some bigger fans as opposed to the stock two that came with the case). I did have an issue when i bought my mb and bought a micro itx mb thinking it would fit (god knows why i didn't double check the sizing, rookie error) so that really would add an extra $88 onto the price if i can't sell it.
> 
> My specs:
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy White
> Intel i5 3470
> Gigabyte GA-H77N-WIFI MB
> Gigabyte AMD HD7770
> Kingston 60GB SSDnow V300
> WD Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5"
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3
> Corsair VS650 650W
> But every time i come onto this thread and i see all these sick mods it gives me ideas for my build, but i just don't have the time


Looking good







Any pics?? If you have time to visit these forums, you have time to mod. Do a little bit at a time and it will rock







I been modding mine since Late December and I am STILL not done







Mod on!


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Any news on the PSU extension bracket or was that scrapped? I could use an extra 2-3 cm wiggle room to keep my current cable routing which all but hides the 24 pin cables from either side
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on one. Our power just came back on from the fierce blizzard. We got 28 inches of snow and the winds were nasty. Power was out for 18 hrs and now I am next to my Fortress of Solitude warning up
Click to expand...

Where are you? We got 32" in Suffolk, long island


----------



## HalFumanChew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any pics?? If you have time to visit these forums, you have time to mod. Do a little bit at a time and it will rock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been modding mine since Late December and I am STILL not done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod on!


Hahaha that is true. I'll get some pictures up after work this afternoon, although they will be pictures of the mess it currently is and ill update with a much neater internal (hopefully). I have just ordered a white led 200mm bitfenix prodigy fan and some white braided cables.

Has anyone reduced the brightness on the blue led status lights on the side? i was thinking of maybe lightly painting them..


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalFumanChew*
> 
> Hahaha that is true. I'll get some pictures up after work this afternoon, although they will be pictures of the mess it currently is and ill update with a much neater internal (hopefully). I have just ordered a white led 200mm bitfenix prodigy fan and some white braided cables.
> 
> Has anyone reduced the brightness on the blue led status lights on the side? i was thinking of maybe lightly painting them..


Zboy did a few pages ago, he used a marker of some sort, I'll see if i can dig the post up

Ahh... yes, here we are:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> for those who are bugged by the case leds...just remembered i had one of these laying around
> 
> 
> 
> thick felt point pen - the kind that you have to shake, with ink that comes out very wet. just put it on my power/hdd leds and they are now no brighter than my monitor/keyboard leds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are still the same hue, and when the leds are off the white ink matches perfectly with the white paint of the prodigy


----------



## HalFumanChew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Zboy did a few pages ago, he used a marker of some sort, I'll see if i can dig the post up
> 
> Ahh... yes, here we are:


Sweet, ill give that ago tonight. Cheers for that.


----------



## Zerosleep

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first attempt at modding a case. Next step is to replace the H80i with my own loop and a gpu block.


Adding my own windows (just waiting on molding/acrylic). Thinking of tearing up the front panel to have a 230mm poke out -- mounted from the front.


----------



## Dmz96

So my case comes tomorrow or Tuesday hopefully, and I've been trying to think of a way to hide lot of the tubing for my planned water loop (or at least keep it out of the way)
Well I took to some online paint program called pixlr.com because I am working off of a tablet until I can build this computer, and I came up with this:


What do you guys think (besides the pro paint skills







)? The light blue is a 45 degree and the purple is a 90 degree. The green line feeds from the back of the cpu water block to the back of the rad. The red comes out of the rad and goes down in through that hole and to the front of the case to hook into my pump/res combo. The orange does the same but comes from a 90 hooked into the cpu and goes through the closer hole.
Does anyone think this will work out well? I plan on using 3/8 x 5/8 tubing, so I got some small, flexible tubing to work with. I have to see how my psu fits, but that's 140mm, so I think it could work well.


----------



## audioholic

Are you just doing a CPU loop?


----------



## HalFumanChew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> Adding my own windows (just waiting on molding/acrylic). Thinking of tearing up the front panel to have a 230mm poke out -- mounted from the front.


That's a much nicer place to put the ssd's over the side panel. Do they have screw holes for them? I'd look myself but my case is at home.


----------



## Zerosleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalFumanChew*
> 
> That's a much nicer place to put the ssd's over the side panel. Do they have screw holes for them? I'd look myself but my case is at home.


Yes sir, perfect alignment for 2.


----------



## phillyd

Glad to see the club I started is doing so well







Over 5,000 posts!


----------



## Dmz96

Yep, I won't be overlooking the gpu and since the you is non-reference it will be cool enough.


----------



## RandomHer0

Finally

*ADD ME*











Won't be posting a picture of the whole rig till it's completely done (cable management and all) but check out the build log to see what's happening. Hopefully some people interested in water cooling their prodigy can get some ideas from it (just as I did from other build logs here!!)


----------



## Demoscraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Won't be posting a picture of the whole rig till it's completely done (cable management and all) but check out the build log to see what's happening. Hopefully some people interested in water cooling their prodigy can get some ideas from it (just as I did from other build logs here!!)


Oooh! Very nice. Going to read your buildlog now


----------



## chill1217

i've got a prodigy with a gigabyte z77n-wifi board. finding a heatsink that fits and is silent has been difficult. right now i'm using a coolermaster hyper 212 evo that has to be mounted sideways to fit, and really isn't optimal. most heatsinks don't have enough clearance on this motherboard and bump into the video card.

are there any good, silent heatsinks that fit the gigabyte z77n-wifi?


----------



## phillyd

You'd be best off getting a CLC


----------



## Fateman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chill1217*
> 
> are there any good, silent heatsinks that fit the gigabyte z77n-wifi?


When I was researching parts for my Prodigy, I was thinking of getting the same mobo as you have and a Noctua NH-U9B SE2 cooler. It should fit just fine although you would need to get rid of the fan clips on the GPU side or bend them so they don't block the PCI slot, which shouldnt be that hard I guess. It will be a tight fit there will be literally no space between the cooler and the GPU pcb.
In the end I switched to Asus P8Z77-I and a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 because of better performance and OC capabilities.


----------



## Demoscraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chill1217*
> 
> i've got a prodigy with a gigabyte z77n-wifi board. finding a heatsink that fits and is silent has been difficult. right now i'm using a coolermaster hyper 212 evo that has to be mounted sideways to fit, and really isn't optimal. most heatsinks don't have enough clearance on this motherboard and bump into the video card.
> 
> are there any good, silent heatsinks that fit the gigabyte z77n-wifi?


Btw, your board is voltage locked. So no extreme OC'ing.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Where are you? We got 32" in Suffolk, long island


Cape Cod Massachusetts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Finally
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be posting a picture of the whole rig till it's completely done (cable management and all) but check out the build log to see what's happening. Hopefully some people interested in water cooling their prodigy can get some ideas from it (just as I did from other build logs here!!)


FINALLY









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoscraft*
> 
> Btw, your board is voltage locked. So no extreme OC'ing.


Actually its locked so no OC'ing at all. Asus is best all around in terms of stability and being able to fit extra large coolers


----------



## phillyd

Ivy bridge can definitely be under clocked while being undervolted.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Ivy bridge can definitely be under clocked while being undervolted.


Why would anyone under clock? I dont mean to sound stupid but I don't see a point in it


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> Adding my own windows (just waiting on molding/acrylic). Thinking of tearing up the front panel to have a 230mm poke out -- mounted from the front.


Nice

and:thumb: go For it


----------



## Demoscraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Why would anyone under clock? I dont mean to sound stupid but I don't see a point in it


Power saving typically.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Finally
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be posting a picture of the whole rig till it's completely done (cable management and all) but check out the build log to see what's happening. Hopefully some people interested in water cooling their prodigy can get some ideas from it (just as I did from other build logs here!!)


Very nice, I've always wanted to see one of those 690 blocks in the prodigy.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoscraft*
> 
> Power saving typically.


Power saving....









I HAVE THE POWER!!!!! Give me full power or take away my Prodigy!!! OK, don't take it away. I am not into energy saving for the PC. Anywhere else fine


----------



## Kurio

Hi,

Is there spot for a 240 X 45 rad in this case?

Jingway pump and little ek res


----------



## xyexz

I saw someone using these things back in the thread earlier, they were brackets to hold a 5.25 bay device that had been stripped of it's tray (think fan controller). I think they used them in order to install a 240 rad up top but maintain the top bay, no I don't want to rotate the front of the case as I need the bottom hdd bays for 3.5" drives.

Anyone able to redirect me to the appropriate place to purchase them







?

Thanks!


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> I saw someone using these things back in the thread earlier, they were brackets to hold a 5.25 bay device that had been stripped of it's tray (think fan controller). I think they used them in order to install a 240 rad up top but maintain the top bay, no I don't want to rotate the front of the case as I need the bottom hdd bays for 3.5" drives.
> 
> Anyone able to redirect me to the appropriate place to purchase them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short/


----------



## xyexz

Appreciate the link, looks like just what I needed.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Appreciate the link, looks like just what I needed.


You're very welcome


----------



## shremi

Finally i put some work into the prodigy over the weekend









I am almost done .... I am in the final stage i promise ill upload some pictures tonight or tomorrow .... I just have one question...

I am using the MCP-35x with PWM control ... i also have the bitfenix recon and i was wondering if i could use it just to control the speed of the pump since i am going to be powering it with the molex connector .... i read somewhere that you shouldn't connect the pump to the fan controller at all but i wanted to ask here first because i dont want to mess it up ....

If anyone has some info on this i would appreciate the help

Thanks

Shremi


----------



## chill1217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> When I was researching parts for my Prodigy, I was thinking of getting the same mobo as you have and a Noctua NH-U9B SE2 cooler. It should fit just fine although you would need to get rid of the fan clips on the GPU side or bend them so they don't block the PCI slot, which shouldnt be that hard I guess. It will be a tight fit there will be literally no space between the cooler and the GPU pcb.
> In the end I switched to Asus P8Z77-I and a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 because of better performance and OC capabilities.


thanks, i'll look into it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Cape Cod Massachusetts
> FINALLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually its locked so no OC'ing at all. Asus is best all around in terms of stability and being able to fit extra large coolers


i can overclock the cpu to 4.2 ghz or so just by increasing the multiplier


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chill1217*
> 
> thanks, i'll look into it
> i can overclock the cpu to 4.2 ghz or so just by increasing the multiplier


You can go as high as you can get without bumping the voltage







4 seems like a realistic number.


----------



## jamz6918

Anyone willing to Help with loop and measurments?

Im thinking of trying to get

2xblack ice stealth 240 xflows in

292x133x29.6

the dimensions look OK" w250 x h310 x d340 case"

If I had to, I would mount one on top outside, and one inside front.

Also thinking of one rear 120, think i can get that all suffed in with some fans pulling?

any help is great!


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chill1217*
> 
> thanks, i'll look into it
> i can overclock the cpu to 4.2 ghz or so just by increasing the multiplier


On an Asus its easy enough to do but on a Gigabyte ITX board no OC'ing can be done


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamz6918*
> 
> Anyone willing to Help with loop and measurments?
> 
> Im thinking of trying to get
> 
> 2xblack ice stealth 240 xflows in
> 
> 292x133x29.6
> 
> the dimensions look OK" w250 x h310 x d340 case"
> 
> If I had to, I would mount one on top outside, and one inside front.
> 
> Also thinking of one rear 120, think i can get that all suffed in with some fans pulling?
> 
> any help is great!


Watch out with those xflows, they're single pass only meaning that the water only goes through the radiator once (this is because the ports are on opposite sides). Normal rads are double pass, so the water goes through twice because the ports are on the same side. This means more time in the rad, more time being cooled by the fans, which leads to lower temps. So hypothetically having 2 xflow rads is like having 1 normal, which may not be enough for a gpu+cpu loop.

Just something to think about...


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Is there spot for a 240 X 45 rad in this case?
> 
> Jingway pump and little ek res


Yes up top just fine


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Finally i put some work into the prodigy over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost done .... I am in the final stage i promise ill upload some pictures tonight or tomorrow .... I just have one question...
> 
> I am using the MCP-35x with PWM control ... i also have the bitfenix recon and i was wondering if i could use it just to control the speed of the pump since i am going to be powering it with the molex connector .... i read somewhere that you shouldn't connect the pump to the fan controller at all but i wanted to ask here first because i dont want to mess it up ....
> 
> If anyone has some info on this i would appreciate the help
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shremi


Lil Bump


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chill1217*
> 
> thanks, i'll look into it
> i can overclock the cpu to 4.2 ghz or so just by increasing the multiplier
> 
> 
> 
> On an Asus its easy enough to do but on a Gigabyte ITX board no OC'ing can be done
Click to expand...

you can oc on the gigabyte board - but it's a lot more limited in comparison. and there's no voltage control lol


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamz6918*


Dude, you have to tell me where you bought that case!


----------



## FireBean

The only reason why this club has not gotten bigger is because they cases are sold out EVERYWHERE. Man, what a win for BitFeniX!


----------



## Scotty99

Seriously, the only place i can find this is performance PC's but they charge nearly 30 dollars shipping! Its out of stock on every other website that carries them. (black version)


----------



## xyexz

I've posted this before in this thread, people not familiar with performance-pcs.com?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=bitfenix+prodigy


----------



## Scotty99

Ya i just said they are the only site that has the black ones in stock....but they charge 30 dollars shipping, no thanks lol.


----------



## Kurio

Well, ordered this now.. In white, 50 dollars on sale.

Bought Gigabyte Z77 Mini-ITX with it.

Going to take my custom 240 loop in there.

I hope I don't need any angel fittings, because I dont have, and i neither wont because of the price.


----------



## Scotty99

Whoa where did you get it for 50 bucks?


----------



## Demoscraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> Well, ordered this now.. In white, 50 dollars on sale.
> 
> Bought Gigabyte Z77 Mini-ITX with it.
> 
> Going to take my custom 240 loop in there.
> 
> I hope I don't need any angel fittings, because I dont have, and i neither wont because of the price.


You may not know, but the Gigabyte is voltage locked, so no extreme OC'ing. You'd be lucky to get over 4.3ghz with it.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamz6918*
> 
> Anyone willing to Help with loop and measurments?
> 
> Im thinking of trying to get
> 
> 2xblack ice stealth 240 xflows in
> 
> 292x133x29.6
> 
> the dimensions look OK" w250 x h310 x d340 case"
> 
> If I had to, I would mount one on top outside, and one inside front.
> 
> Also thinking of one rear 120, think i can get that all suffed in with some fans pulling?
> 
> any help is great!


Ya I don't recommend the x flows for previously mentioned reasons. Also I have 2 of the normal stealth 240s in my prodigy, one in the front and one in the top like you're thinking. Its important to note that you have to cut the bottom of the case to make room for the end tank of the front one.


----------



## Kurio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoscraft*
> 
> You may not know, but the Gigabyte is voltage locked, so no extreme OC'ing. You'd be lucky to get over 4.3ghz with it.


Thanks for telling me man..

MSI Z77IA-E53

What with this? Can i clock this?


----------



## Scotty99

Get the asrock its a much better board for the price.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Get the asrock its a much better board for the price.


This, it's a GOOD board! (having one myself lol)


----------



## SonofJor-El

OK now I has a question. +REP to anyone who can confirm if it works or will work. I have the Gigabyte Radeon 7970 3gb video card. I am thinking of getting a Corsair H80i (I am NOT ready to do a custom loop) Now I know it will need a heatsink for the chips and I was thinking of THIS. Would it be possible to fit the the H80i into the opening for the heatsink? Again I DO NOT want to do a custom loop just yet


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> OK now I has a question. +REP to anyone who can confirm if it works or will work. I have the Gigabyte Radeon 7970 3gb video card. I am thinking of getting a Corsair H80i (I am NOT ready to do a custom loop) Now I know it will need a heatsink for the chips and I was thinking of THIS. Would it be possible to fit the the H80i into the opening for the heatsink? Again I DO NOT want to do a custom loop just yet


as another option, doesn't Dwood offer personalised brackets for H80i to mount on GPU?

edit: HERE get a nice fan for mem cooling, and also a cool personalized back plate


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> as another option, doesn't Dwood offer personalised brackets for H80i to mount on GPU?
> 
> edit: HERE get a nice fan for mem cooling, and also a cool personalized back plate


Yes good call BUT the brackets seem to be too big with the side panels. I could be wrong but I will ask him.
BTW.. I already got a backplate from him as well which is in my build log


----------



## RandomHer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Yes good call BUT the brackets seem to be too big with the side panels. I could be wrong but I will ask him


could be, but if it doesn't I think the aesthetics would be nicer than a large silver heatsink in your build


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> could be, but if it doesn't I think the aesthetics would be nicer than a large silver heatsink in your build


I TOTALLY agree


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> OK now I has a question. +REP to anyone who can confirm if it works or will work. I have the Gigabyte Radeon 7970 3gb video card. I am thinking of getting a Corsair H80i (I am NOT ready to do a custom loop) Now I know it will need a heatsink for the chips and I was thinking of THIS. Would it be possible to fit the the H80i into the opening for the heatsink? Again I DO NOT want to do a custom loop just yet


I don't think the hoses on the H80i are of a large enough diameter to fit onto that heat sync. You could always change that though and modify the hoses, but you would lose some of the fluid within the closed loop system, and would need a way to refill it. You could for all intensive purposes, create a custom open loop system with new hoses/clamps, and that heat sync, while still using the H80i radiator.

I am planning on having an H100 on my CPU, and eventually doing the "Red Mod" to my GPU with an H80. Maybe if I'm daring enough, I could modify the hoses, and create a custom loop with both of the radiators, since they have pumps and reservoirs built into the heat sync themself... then i would just need a way to refill the system, and close the loop again.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> I don't think the hoses on the H80i are of a large enough diameter to fit onto that heat sync. You could always change that though and modify the hoses, but you would lose some of the fluid within the closed loop system, and would need a way to refill it. You could for all intensive purposes, create a custom open loop system with new hoses/clamps, and that heat sync, while still using the H80i radiator.
> 
> I am planning on having an H100 on my CPU, and eventually doing the "Red Mod" to my GPU with an H80. Maybe if I'm daring enough, I could modify the hoses, and create a custom loop with both of the radiators, since they have pumps and reservoirs built into the heat sync themself... then i would just need a way to refill the system, and close the loop again.


Well I considered that as well and if you look, the Swiftech MCW82 will fit in there and it looks almost as the same size as the block for the h80i. I would need to use a bracket and shim just to make the posiitive connection and the one area is shallow enough for the hoses. If not that can be cut off. The thing I do not want to do is modify the whole heatsink just to make it fit. GRRR the last thing I want is a custom loop but its starting to look better and better.... Nah I need to leave well enough alone









If you can get it to work if you do it, let me know! I know there is a How to on OCN but I am not sure if its a smart move to make


----------



## RandomHer0

Water loop up and running


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Water loop up and running


w00t! That looks great


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Well I considered that as well and if you look, the Swiftech MCW82 will fit in there and it looks almost as the same size as the block for the h80i. I would need to use a bracket and shim just to make the posiitive connection and the one area is shallow enough for the hoses. If not that can be cut off. The thing I do not want to do is modify the whole heatsink just to make it fit. GRRR the last thing I want is a custom loop but its starting to look better and better.... Nah I need to leave well enough alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get it to work if you do it, let me know! I know there is a How to on OCN but I am not sure if its a smart move to make


Yeah, that block is pretty nice... HOWEVER, it seems like it is just a water block... the H80 has the pump built into the block. If you use that water block, the water will just be stale, it won't have a pump to move the water, which means you would have to integrate a pump into the system either way. Once I actually get my cooling stuff, then I'll look into making a custom system of my own, using those things.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> Water loop up and running


Ohhhhhhhhh.... nice!


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Yeah, that block is pretty nice... HOWEVER, it seems like it is just a water block... the H80 has the pump built into the block. If you use that water block, the water will just be stale, it won't have a pump to move the water, which means you would have to integrate a pump into the system either way. Once I actually get my cooling stuff, then I'll look into making a custom system of my own, using those things.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah thats no water block. Thats only a full cover heatsink
Click to expand...


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> OK now I has a question. +REP to anyone who can confirm if it works or will work. I have the Gigabyte Radeon 7970 3gb video card. I am thinking of getting a Corsair H80i (I am NOT ready to do a custom loop) Now I know it will need a heatsink for the chips and I was thinking of THIS. Would it be possible to fit the the H80i into the opening for the heatsink? Again I DO NOT want to do a custom loop just yet


It can be done, but for me it's waste of money








Custom loop will be more expensive, but it will be way better option. This isn't as complicated as it seems, go for CUSTOM








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamz6918*
> 
> Anyone willing to Help with loop and measurments?
> Im thinking of trying to get 2xblack ice stealth 240 xflows in 292x133x29.6 the dimensions look OK" w250 x h310 x d340 case"If I had to, I would mount one on top outside, and one inside front. Also thinking of one rear 120, think i can get that all suffed in with some fans pulling?
> any help is great!


There's not enough place for 2x240 I think, single 180 on front will do the job. Also let go 120 at the back. 240 on to and 180 on front will be fine.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> OK now I has a question. +REP to anyone who can confirm if it works or will work. I have the Gigabyte Radeon 7970 3gb video card. I am thinking of getting a Corsair H80i (I am NOT ready to do a custom loop) Now I know it will need a heatsink for the chips and I was thinking of THIS. Would it be possible to fit the the H80i into the opening for the heatsink? Again I DO NOT want to do a custom loop just yet


Please lookup Dwood on OCN. He makes a bracket for this exact purpose.


----------



## Zerosleep

I'm thinking of running only a single rad in my build (gtx 680/3770k) with this:

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper Slim Profile Dual 120mm Radiator - Custom Painted White

Is this a recipe for disaster? My goals are to only dabble in overclocking, but the loop itself is mostly for aesthetics. I'm going for a very roomy inside. I'll be pushing air out thru the top with 2 fans. My loop will be:

pump -> gpu -> cpu -> rad -> res

If push comes to shove, I might put a single 140 rad on the back between gpu and cpu. Advice?


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> I'm thinking of running only a single rad in my build (gtx 680/3770k) with this:
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper Slim Profile Dual 120mm Radiator - Custom Painted White
> 
> Is this a recipe for disaster? My goals are to only dabble in overclocking, but the loop itself is mostly for aesthetics. I'm going for a very roomy inside. I'll be pushing air out thru the top with 2 fans. My loop will be:
> 
> pump -> gpu -> cpu -> rad -> res
> 
> If push comes to shove, I might put a single 140 rad on the back between gpu and cpu. Advice?


Advice? Hurry up and do it, so I can see! lol


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> I'm thinking of running only a single rad in my build (gtx 680/3770k) with this:
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper Slim Profile Dual 120mm Radiator - Custom Painted White
> 
> Is this a recipe for disaster? My goals are to only dabble in overclocking, but the loop itself is mostly for aesthetics. I'm going for a very roomy inside. I'll be pushing air out thru the top with 2 fans. My loop will be:
> 
> pump -> gpu -> cpu -> rad -> res
> 
> If push comes to shove, I might put a single 140 rad on the back between gpu and cpu. Advice?


You've got powerful CPU and GPU, single 240 won't cool it enough. 200/180 on front of the case would be a good idea


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> It can be done, but for me it's waste of money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom loop will be more expensive, but it will be way better option. This isn't as complicated as it seems, go for CUSTOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's not enough place for 2x240 I think, single 180 on front will do the job. Also let go 120 at the back. 240 on to and 180 on front will be fine.


Yeah as I stated I am not ready to do one. I have not been able to work so I am trying to get some WFH gigs on the side. I already put enough money in my system and my wife would not be happy if I put more in on a custom loop







Besides this will be my first dabble at WC and I know from what I have seen and read it isnt difficult to do








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Please lookup Dwood on OCN. He makes a bracket for this exact purpose.


HAHA I already did







He already made my backplate and case badges. I will be working with him on making sure I can get the right size that holds a standard fan in place to cool the heatsink as the heat disperses







I want to be able to put my panels back on--once I get them back









EDIT::::: For those of you waiting, the product I needed to start molding better legs came in!!!!!!! I will be posting pics and I will start a new thread outside of my build log in the coming week or so!!! More info to follow!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Zerosleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> You've got powerful CPU and GPU, single 240 won't cool it enough. 200/180 on front of the case would be a good idea


I really don't like how much space that takes up in addition to fans. I really wanted to make use of a 230mm case fan as intake on the front with fans on top and back pushing hot air out. I am nervous about the 1 slim radiator handling the whole loop. So I'll at least put a 120mm x 45mm rad with a good fan between the gpu and cpu.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> I really don't like how much space that takes up in addition to fans. I really wanted to make use of a 230mm case fan as intake on the front with fans on top and back pushing hot air out. I am nervous about the 1 slim radiator handling the whole loop. So I'll at least put a 120mm x 45mm rad with a good fan between the gpu and cpu.


You will be able to mount a 230mm fan to a 200mm rad. The bitfenix fans are designed in such a way it is possible!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> I'm thinking of running only a single rad in my build (gtx 680/3770k) with this:
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper Slim Profile Dual 120mm Radiator - Custom Painted White
> 
> Is this a recipe for disaster? My goals are to only dabble in overclocking, but the loop itself is mostly for aesthetics. I'm going for a very roomy inside. I'll be pushing air out thru the top with 2 fans. My loop will be:
> 
> pump -> gpu -> cpu -> rad -> res
> 
> If push comes to shove, I might put a single 140 rad on the back between gpu and cpu. Advice?


If you are doing no OCing, you will be fine...I would add another 120 or 140 rad to the loop though.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> I'm thinking of running only a single rad in my build (gtx 680/3770k) with this:
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper Slim Profile Dual 120mm Radiator - Custom Painted White
> 
> Is this a recipe for disaster? My goals are to only dabble in overclocking, but the loop itself is mostly for aesthetics. I'm going for a very roomy inside. I'll be pushing air out thru the top with 2 fans. My loop will be:
> 
> pump -> gpu -> cpu -> rad -> res
> 
> If push comes to shove, I might put a single 140 rad on the back between gpu and cpu. Advice?


I think if you had a 45mm / 240 rad you would be ok

Depends if you want good temps or usable temps ?









I can switch front fan of and let it fold for a bit if you want a idear on temps ..

its a 2500k at 4.8 with a burning 1.53 vcore lol
and gtx 670 with 150 on core

will give a idear on temps on 45mm 240


----------



## Zerosleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> I think if you had a 45mm / 240 rad you would be ok
> 
> Depends if you want good temps or usable temps ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can switch front fan of and let it fold for a bit if you want a idear on temps ..
> 
> its a 2500k at 4.8 with a burning 1.53 vcore lol
> and gtx 670 with 150 on core
> 
> will give a idear on temps on 45mm 240


That would be great. I'm not going to be purposely overclocking this full time -- maybe just during a few gaming sessions. I'm fine with useable. If it's at or near what I had before with air cooling on a gpu and a h80i on a cpu, i'll be happy.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> That would be great. I'm not going to be purposely overclocking this full time -- maybe just during a few gaming sessions. I'm fine with useable. If it's at or near what I had before with air cooling on a gpu and a h80i on a cpu, i'll be happy.


Ok this is the Temps after nearly 3 hours of folding

I Turned of front and rear fan and blocked of fron rad so it was only cooling via 240 45mm rad
Fans are Noctua at 12v in Push
Room is 20c

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/240mmtest2313.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/240temps.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Zerosleep

Not bad. Thanks. +rep given.


----------



## Scotty99

Nice my local microcenter just got 10+ of these in stock at 74.99. Good timing cause i couldnt find any on the internet with free shipping lol.


----------



## HalFumanChew

Darn, it looks like installing just a 60gb ssd for the os might have been a bit silly. It seems to be filling up with files even though i am installing everything on my other drive (possible windows updates?). Does anyone have a good hard drive cloning program they can recommend in case i need to go down that path (install a larger ssd).

Cheers.


----------



## TeamBlue

the new acronis is nice, it aligns ssds correctly and if you have the iso on a bootable dvd you can use the full version without having a serial number XD


----------



## Zerosleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalFumanChew*
> 
> Darn, it looks like installing just a 60gb ssd for the os might have been a bit silly. It seems to be filling up with files even though i am installing everything on my other drive (possible windows updates?). Does anyone have a good hard drive cloning program they can recommend in case i need to go down that path (install a larger ssd).
> 
> Cheers.


Clonzilla+Gparted on a bootable usb solved this problem for me (went from 60 to 120).

Does anyone know where I can find replacement front panels for the white prodigy? Also, any recommendation on how to best cut the plastics in said panels? (I just butchered mine).


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> Clonzilla+Gparted on a bootable usb solved this problem for me (went from 60 to 120).
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find replacement front panels for the white prodigy? Also, any recommendation on how to best cut the plastics in said panels? (I just butchered mine).


PPCs and NCIX have the front panel replacements...

As for cutting plastic, use a jigsaw with a fine tooth metal blade on a medium speed, the same as acrylic...be sure it is supported well and clamped down so it doesn't stress and crack out on you.


----------



## euf0ria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> I'm thinking of running only a single rad in my build (gtx 680/3770k) with this:
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper Slim Profile Dual 120mm Radiator - Custom Painted White
> 
> Is this a recipe for disaster? My goals are to only dabble in overclocking, but the loop itself is mostly for aesthetics. I'm going for a very roomy inside. I'll be pushing air out thru the top with 2 fans. My loop will be:
> 
> pump -> gpu -> cpu -> rad -> res
> 
> If push comes to shove, I might put a single 140 rad on the back between gpu and cpu. Advice?


I am building a similar setup as you with a 3570K and GTX670 and the only radiator in my system will be a alphacool XT45 280mm. (280, not 240) and a par of 140mm fans in pull configuration. In my old build i had only a 240x45 rad in push pull to cool a OCed Dual core E8500 and Radeon 4870.

Also, note that the new generation of Intel CPUs with 22nm design (IVY) needs less power and in turn dissipates less heat compared to older (SANDY etc.) Maybe im completely wrong about this, please correct me if so!


----------



## Zerosleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> PPCs and NCIX have the front panel replacements...
> 
> As for cutting plastic, use a jigsaw with a fine tooth metal blade on a medium speed, the same as acrylic...be sure it is supported well and clamped down so it doesn't stress and crack out on you.


Thanks LRT! Now get back to work -- I'm anxiously waiting on your log


----------



## Zerosleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> I am building a similar setup as you with a 3570K and GTX670 and the only radiator in my system will be a alphacool XT45 280mm. (280, not 240) and a par of 140mm fans in pull configuration. In my old build i had only a 240x45 rad in push pull to cool a OCed Dual core E8500 and Radeon 4870.
> 
> Also, note that the new generation of Intel CPUs with 22nm design (IVY) needs less power and in turn dissipates less heat compared to older (SANDY etc.) Maybe im completely wrong about this, please correct me if so!


Nice. Are you creating a log for the build?


----------



## Zerosleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> PPCs and NCIX have the front panel replacements...


I may skip the plastic cutting and paint one of those black/red mesh fronts completely white. I wanted to cut out a pattern that matches a 230mm spectre pro and have it mounted on the front with the panel surrounding it. Not a trivial cut for a noob =)

Either way, time to buy a jigsaw...


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> Thanks LRT! Now get back to work -- I'm anxiously waiting on your log


Heater is out in the shop...supposed to finally be fixed in the next day or so. Hopefully have an update after that is done...Thanks for following the log!
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> I may skip the plastic cutting and paint one of those black/red mesh fronts completely white. I wanted to cut out a pattern that matches a 230mm spectre pro and have it mounted on the front with the panel surrounding it. Not a trivial cut for a noob =)
> 
> Either way, time to buy a jigsaw...


A hole saw works really well for that...but they can be spendy...I usually use a hole saw for cutting fan holes. Although you might have a tough time finding one that would fit a 230mm fan.


----------



## euf0ria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> Nice. Are you creating a log for the build?


Yes I am! But unfortunately for this forum i decided to place it on Sweclockers forum in swedish. There is a bunch of pictures already and there will be a lot more as soon as i get my thumb out and start doing what i plan to do.

Here is a link translated by google, the translation is understandable but not perfect as always:

http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sweclockers.com%2Fforum%2F5-modifikationer-och-egna-konstruktioner%2F1185458-bygglogg-prodigy-sensation%2F%23post13192566

There is simply too much work with keeping two logs of the same build up and running but i will most certain upload interresting pictures here as well (when things get interresting=)

And by that said, ADD ME TO THE LIST PLEASE!


----------



## Pestilaence

Sooooo.... I'm tempted to cut and shorten all the wires of my PSU this weekend. That way i don't have to worry about having wires just stuffed into the PSU cage. I test fitted the PSU a few days ago, and everything fits fine, even with the ton of wires that are gonna be in there. I think it would just help with airflow though, and look a lot better if everything was shortened to a custom length, and fit nicely, once hooked up. What do you guys think? I think all I would do is cut and splice the wires. i wouldn't go so far as to cut and add new connectors and plugs. It would take quite some time to do, and a lot of soldering the wires back together, once cut.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Sooooo.... I'm tempted to cut and shorten all the wires of my PSU this weekend. That way i don't have to worry about having wires just stuffed into the PSU cage. I test fitted the PSU a few days ago, and everything fits fine, even with the ton of wires that are gonna be in there. I think it would just help with airflow though, and look a lot better if everything was shortened to a custom length, and fit nicely, once hooked up. What do you guys think? I think all I would do is cut and splice the wires. i wouldn't go so far as to cut and add new connectors and plugs. It would take quite some time to do, and a lot of soldering the wires back together, once cut.


Shortening them is the way to go but crimping new pins on will be your best and safest bet:

http://forums.overclockersclub.com/index.php?showtopic=183839

You can reuse the same connectors as they are easy to remove and reconnect


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Shortening them is the way to go but crimping new pins on will be your best and safest bet:
> 
> http://forums.overclockersclub.com/index.php?showtopic=183839
> 
> You can reuse the same connectors as they are easy to remove and reconnect


Wow... that seems like a lot of work, but it turned out pretty nice, and super clean. I don't know if I'd have the patience to do that though lol.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Wow... that seems like a lot of work, but it turned out pretty nice, and super clean. I don't know if I'd have the patience to do that though lol.


Patience is an aquired skill and its fun to do. Why not buy your own wires, pins and connectors from HERE

You will have your own custom cables without destroying your stock cables


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Patience is an aquired skill and its fun to do. Why not buy your own wires, pins and connectors from HERE
> 
> You will have your own custom cables without destroying your stock cables


Cause I'm not sure how I could put those on the existing PSU. Mine is a fairly old one, but it still works great, and is a 550w. Plus, it's pretty small. It's not modular though. I kinda wish it was. And, I'm trying to keep overall costs down some.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Cause I'm not sure how I could put those on the existing PSU. Mine is a fairly old one, but it still works great, and is a 550w. Plus, it's pretty small. It's not modular though. I kinda wish it was.


Ahh ok. Then your best bet is either buy a new PSU and make your own modded cables OR mod the existing cables with the guide I presented to you







. It should be helpful


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Ahh ok. Then your best bet is either buy a new PSU and make your own modded cables OR mod the existing cables with the guide I presented to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It should be helpful


Yeah, that is definitely helpful. It's pretty cool. I just tend to get bored easily I guess lol. Idk, maybe I have ADD or something.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Yeah, that is definitely helpful. It's pretty cool. I just tend to get bored easily I guess lol. Idk, maybe I have ADD or something.


LOL Well once you get started there is no looking back


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> LOL Well once you get started there is no looking back


Haha, yeah obviously.


----------



## SonofJor-El

OK I started a new thread for the handles and feet!!! Check it out and lets get this rolling!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360452/bitfenix-prodigy-handles-and-feet/0_50


----------



## Duplicated

Hmm, can someone with the NH-D14 cooler in their Prodigy help answer my question?

I wonder if I could use it in conjunction with the G.SKILL Ripjaw ram (the one with somewhat tall heatsink). Since I don't have access to my desktop right now, I can't really measure if it can sit properly (without getting squeezed by the heatsink/fan).


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> Hmm, can someone with the NH-D14 cooler in their Prodigy help answer my question?
> 
> I wonder if I could use it in conjunction with the G.SKILL Ripjaw ram (the one with somewhat tall heatsink). Since I don't have access to my desktop right now, I can't really measure if it can sit properly (without getting squeezed by the heatsink/fan).


http://www.overclock.net/t/628569/official-noctua-nh-d14-club/1520


----------



## Yakikuze

My rig is 90% complete.
here the work log, updated today MONOCHROMOS worklog


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/628569/official-noctua-nh-d14-club/1520


Nice. Will definitely post a (re)build log in like a month or so.


----------



## Hsien

Hmm..now I want to revive my Prodigy..I still have my Asrock Z77e-ITX and Prodigy just in case the urge overwhelms me..

Anyway not sure if someone already posted something similar to this since I can't remember reading any but heck hope this helps for those who wants a fan controller on their Prodigy









Okay *breathes* ahem..In case you want to have a fan controller installed on your Prodigy whilst having to occupy the entire roof of the case then I suggest using the NZXT Sentry LXE "External" Fan controller. Catch is you need to use a single slot graphics card like the XFX HD7750 core edition, which by the way is really really sexy, or the Afox HD7850 single slot card so you can install the rear mounting plate for the internal fan connectors and external connector for the fan control panel. If you want a more powerful card than those two mentioned then you have no choice but to have a custom liquid cooling setup that includes the card in the loop BUT, the card has to have ALL the ports on one slot and then replace the dual slot backplate into a single one like those offered by EKWB.

I know the fan controller itself will mostly appeal to Star Trek buffs but this is the only solution I can think of without having to do some modding on the case







Hope this helps and cheers!


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsien*
> 
> Hmm..now I want to revive my Prodigy..I still have my Asrock Z77e-ITX and Prodigy just in case the urge overwhelms me..
> 
> Anyway not sure if someone already posted something similar to this since I can't remember reading any but heck hope this helps for those who wants a fan controller on their Prodigy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay *breathes* ahem..In case you want to have a fan controller installed on your Prodigy whilst having to occupy the entire roof of the case then I suggest using the NZXT Sentry LXE "External" Fan controller. Catch is you need to use a single slot graphics card like the XFX HD7750 core edition, which by the way is really really sexy, or the Afox HD7850 single slot card so you can install the rear mounting plate for the internal fan connectors and external connector for the fan control panel. If you want a more powerful card than those two mentioned then you have no choice but to have a custom liquid cooling setup that includes the card in the loop BUT, the card has to have ALL the ports on one slot and then replace the dual slot backplate into a single one like those offered by EKWB.
> 
> I know the fan controller itself will mostly appeal to Star Trek buffs but this is the only solution I can think of without having to do some modding on the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps and cheers!


You could also flip the front panel of the case, like myself, and a few other people have done. I used to have the optical cage on the bottom, but got sick of that, and ended up just bending and cutting the brackets of my fan controller, and used some double sided tape to hold them to the back of the front panel. I can upload some pics of that later tonight, once I get off work. Since I took the optical cage back out, I ended up just putting the lower hard drive cage back in, and the fan controller sits nicely right in front of that, without having to use the optical cage or any other brackets to hold it in, since I bent the stock brackets of the fan controller itself to attach to the panel.

Once I get my H100, I'm gonna have to see if I can still have my 230mm fan up top, since the front panel has been flipped, and if I'll have clearance for the radiator to fit. If it doesn't, then I can just flip the front panel back, and still be able to keep my fan controller in the same spot. I'll just run the wires down the side of the panel, after putting some split-loom on them to keep them bunched together.

The NZXT Sentry LXE fan controller does seem pretty cool... Newegg says it's been discontinued though.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> You could also flip the front panel of the case, like myself, and a few other people have done. I used to have the optical cage on the bottom, but got sick of that, and ended up just bending and cutting the brackets of my fan controller, and used some double sided tape to hold them to the back of the front panel. I can upload some pics of that later tonight, once I get off work. Since I took the optical cage back out, I ended up just putting the lower hard drive cage back in, and the fan controller sits nicely right in front of that, without having to use the optical cage or any other brackets to hold it in, since I bent the stock brackets of the fan controller itself to attach to the panel.
> 
> Once I get my H100, I'm gonna have to see if I can still have my 230mm fan up top, since the front panel has been flipped, and if I'll have clearance for the radiator to fit. If it doesn't, then I can just flip the front panel back, and still be able to keep my fan controller in the same spot. I'll just run the wires down the side of the panel, after putting some split-loom on them to keep them bunched together.
> 
> The NZXT Sentry LXE fan controller does seem pretty cool... Newegg says it's been discontinued though.


Discontinued through Newegg but I found one on Ebay


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Discontinued through Newegg but I found one on Ebay


Nice... I figured they could still be found... however, I would rather buy from a store, then an individual, in case i have warranty issues.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Nice... I figured they could still be found... however, I would rather buy from a store, then an individual, in case i have warranty issues.


True but typically warranties with the product is done through the manufacturer


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> True but typically warranties with the product is done through the manufacturer


Yes, but require a proof of purchase... such as a receipt or invoice, which an individual can't give you.


----------



## SonofJor-El

:thumb:


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


So HA! lol.... Now go back to making your custom handles and feet! I wanna see them already! Think I'm gonna start shortening my PSU wires tonight. Need to run to AutoZone to grab some split loom, soldering iron, and solder, plus some electrical tape.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> So HA! lol.... Now go back to making your custom handles and feet! I wanna see them already! Think I'm gonna start shortening my PSU wires tonight. Need to run to AutoZone to grab some split loom, soldering iron, and solder, plus some electrical tape.


HAHAHA good luck







I am working on them and I will begin putting the prototype together this weekend so I can see how it comes out


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Can anyone recommend me a good PSU for this case? I had a Thermaltake TR2 500 in there and I'll be getting a 7950 GPU and figured I should get a more reputable PSU in its place. I was thinking of getting the Silencer MK III 500 watt but it looks like it will be a really tight fit. Can anyone recommend a decent PSU that's 500-600 for under $70 that will fit into this case?
I was thinking of CX500 or CX600 or their modular versions. Anyone have anything better?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a good PSU for this case? I had a Thermaltake TR2 500 in there and I'll be getting a 7950 GPU and figured I should get a more reputable PSU in its place. I was thinking of getting the Silencer MK III 500 watt but it looks like it will be a really tight fit. Can anyone recommend a decent PSU that's 500-600 for under $70 that will fit into this case?
> I was thinking of CX500 or CX600 or their modular versions. Anyone have anything better?


Silverstone 550







on-sale for $80 sometimes


----------



## Hsien

@Pestilaence, SonofJor-El

Still a regular item here







can still find it on the distributor's list of available products







I sell parts by the way which has its perks if greediness comes in and I start grabbing stuff for my own lol..

Nice idea with the inverted front panel though







Not really a fan of the Sentry LXE's looks but if they'll make one in a single tone color and less science-fictiony UI then it would be really sweet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a good PSU for this case? I had a Thermaltake TR2 500 in there and I'll be getting a 7950 GPU and figured I should get a more reputable PSU in its place. I was thinking of getting the Silencer MK III 500 watt but it looks like it will be a really tight fit. Can anyone recommend a decent PSU that's 500-600 for under $70 that will fit into this case?
> I was thinking of CX500 or CX600 or their modular versions. Anyone have anything better?


I was a bit disappointed with the use of a fully modular AX650 due to the really really tight fit even after following the instructions on how to install one. And using a PSU extender will just ruin the prodigy's good looks IMHO







I even thought I broke my PSU and after taking it out the wies connected to it where gnarled and bended in a scary way


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a good PSU for this case? I had a Thermaltake TR2 500 in there and I'll be getting a 7950 GPU and figured I should get a more reputable PSU in its place. I was thinking of getting the Silencer MK III 500 watt but it looks like it will be a really tight fit. Can anyone recommend a decent PSU that's 500-600 for under $70 that will fit into this case?
> I was thinking of CX500 or CX600 or their modular versions. Anyone have anything better?


I looked forever when trying to find one for mine and could only find these 2 from Silverstone. They are both 140mm long and fully modular. IDK how the noise is on these but this might be the first PSU I replace the fan in if it has even a slight bit of noise. I'm probably going with the ST55F-G for future proofing + the gold rating but it might be out of your price range.

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=76592&vpn=ST55F-G&manufacture=Silverstone%20Technology

http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Strider-ST50F-P-Certified-Modular/dp/B0047CQ1B4


----------



## pathovar

Greetings everyone,

First post!

I've been lurking here a while, and just have to say I've been greatly inspired by many of the mods to the prodigy I've seen on these forums. I done some minor mods, a few paint jobs and some wiring in the past and a small amount of oc'ing and am looking forward to pushing things a bit.

I'm in the process of putting a prodigy build together and thought I'd ask for some input on a potential mod. I made a sketchup of what I'm thinking of and saved a few different views. Any input/opinions would be appreciated. Basically what I'm intending is to convert the case to mATX and use the following components:

Asrock z77
Radeon 7970
Intel 3570k
Creative Soundblaster Z
2x SSD
Optional slim line optical
Water cooled CPU/GPU ( haven't decided on specifics yet)

There are a few things I'm unsure of at the moment.

1) Layout; it seems cluttered, wire management may be annoying, I'm thinking of making some custom (very short ) wires to account for this.

2) Cooling, single 240 with fans running both blocks ( was thinking the new Swiftech AIO with a gpu block added). I wasn't planning on oc'ing the card heavily, if at all, and my 3570k is doing 4.4 at a decent voltage.

The psu fan will be flipped to exhaust out the rear of the case.

The Grey translucent box in the images represents the internal dimensions of the prodigy.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathovar*
> 
> Greetings everyone,
> 
> First post!
> 
> I've been lurking here a while, and just have to say I've been greatly inspired by many of the mods to the prodigy I've seen on these forums. I done some minor mods, a few paint jobs and some wiring in the past and a small amount of oc'ing and am looking forward to pushing things a bit.
> 
> I'm in the process of putting a prodigy build together and thought I'd ask for some input on a potential mod. I made a sketchup of what I'm thinking of and saved a few different views. Any input/opinions would be appreciated. Basically what I'm intending is to convert the case to mATX and use the following components:
> 
> Asrock z77
> Radeon 7970
> Intel 3570k
> Creative Soundblaster Z
> 2x SSD
> Optional slim line optical
> Water cooled CPU/GPU ( haven't decided on specifics yet)
> 
> There are a few things I'm unsure of at the moment.
> 
> 1) Layout; it seems cluttered, wire management may be annoying, I'm thinking of making some custom (very short ) wires to account for this.
> 
> 2) Cooling, single 240 with fans running both blocks ( was thinking the new Swiftech AIO with a gpu block added). I wasn't planning on oc'ing the card heavily, if at all, and my 3570k is doing 4.4 at a decent voltage.
> 
> The psu fan will be flipped to exhaust out the rear of the case.
> 
> The Grey translucent box in the images represents the internal dimensions of the prodigy.


You literally just linked a Lian Li PC-V354

If you want to make wiring easier just do what has been done and put the PSU behind the mobo tray.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I looked forever when trying to find one for mine and could only find these 2 from Silverstone. They are both 140mm long and fully modular. IDK how the noise is on these but this might be the first PSU I replace the fan in if it has even a slight bit of noise. I'm probably going with the ST55F-G for future proofing + the gold rating but it might be out of your price range.
> 
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=76592&vpn=ST55F-G&manufacture=Silverstone%20Technology
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Strider-ST50F-P-Certified-Modular/dp/B0047CQ1B4


Wow nice find, 80 bucks for that is cheap! I wonder if its on sale cause of the blue fan, doesent bother me tho cause we wont see that upside down in a prodigy.

Ok so it has a 6pin and a 6+2 pin. Its nearly perfect, problem is it has a 1 year warranty which makes me wonder about it.


----------



## pathovar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> You literally just linked a Lian Li PC-V354
> 
> If you want to make wiring easier just do what has been done and put the PSU behind the mobo tray.


A little bigger that the prodigy in terms of depth and almost 2x the price but nice case, thanks.

I tried to psu behind the mb thing, but couldn't get the rad w/ fans to fit without having them outside the case on the top or bottom, I'm gonna be redoing the outside panels and don't want any holes on the sides or front. just above and below. Was looking at the sg09 as well but ran into some space issues with that one similarly. Thanks for the input.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathovar*
> 
> A little bigger that the prodigy in terms of depth and almost 2x the price but nice case, thanks.
> 
> I tried to psu behind the mb thing, but couldn't get the rad w/ fans to fit without having them outside the case on the top or bottom, I'm gonna be redoing the outside panels and don't want any holes on the sides or front. just above and below. Was looking at the sg09 as well but ran into some space issues with that one similarly. Thanks for the input.


Don't all aluminium cases suffer from terrible harmonics when you attatch case fans to them? Otherwise looks like a nice case. It looks neat but I can imagine terrible noise levels especially once there's some spinning HDD's in there.


----------



## jamz6918

I'm stumped, I can make either work.

I have a huge PPC shopping cart..

ASRock or Asus ?

I like the mSata and Raid on the ASRock (although, I don't think the msata will be as fast as my Samsung 840 pro for OS-gaming, I could use it for cache or storage(system image)
I like the OC and bios fan controls on Asus if I go Asus i don't have to worry about an external fan controller correct?

I'm also debating my water cooling, kind of waiting to see the swiftech H220, adding my gpu and a lil res to the loop i like the demo and it has a 8 port fan relay. $140.00
but do i want my res&pump together, or pump cpu together, logic tells me res/pump!

I have diagrammed several loops that i think will work,
one that i like is using 2x200 phobyas 1 top, 1 front, this leaves enough room in front to chop some of the odd bay and install the recon fan control, and 140 fan rear(is it enough cooling?)

I don't really care about the money, i just want to do it right the first time.
this is my 1st mod, and water rig..


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamz6918*
> 
> I'm stumped, I can make either work.
> 
> I have a huge PPC shopping cart..
> 
> ASRock or Asus ?
> 
> I like the mSata and Raid on the ASRock (although, I don't think the msata will be as fast as my Samsung 840 pro for OS-gaming, I could use it for cache or storage(system image)
> I like the OC and bios fan controls on Asus if I go Asus i don't have to worry about an external fan controller correct?
> 
> I'm also debating my water cooling, kind of waiting to see the swiftech H220, adding my gpu and a lil res to the loop i like the demo and it has a 8 port fan relay. $140.00
> but do i want my res&pump together, or pump cpu together, logic tells me res/pump!
> 
> I have diagrammed several loops that i think will work,
> one that i like is using 2x200 phobyas 1 top, 1 front, this leaves enough room in front to chop some of the odd bay and install the recon fan control, and 140 fan rear(is it enough cooling?)
> 
> I don't really care about the money, i just want to do it right the first time.
> this is my 1st mod, and water rig..


Don't forget about closed loop water systems like the Corsair series. No mess, very little chance of leaks, and still keep your system cool without having to worry about which way to run it. Compact, and efficient. Closed loops systems may not be as cool as an open loop one, or have the overall cooling abilities of one (if you buy a massive radiator), however, they are very simple from what I've seen, with no need to buy all sorts of different fittings, reservoirs, and pumps; It's all self-contained.

As for the motherboard, I can't comment. I'm doing an AMD build, so my experience is going to be with a different socket and CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsien*
> 
> @Pestilaence, SonofJor-El
> 
> Still a regular item here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can still find it on the distributor's list of available products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sell parts by the way which has its perks if greediness comes in and I start grabbing stuff for my own lol..
> 
> Nice idea with the inverted front panel though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really a fan of the Sentry LXE's looks but if they'll make one in a single tone color and less science-fictiony UI then it would be really sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a bit disappointed with the use of a fully modular AX650 due to the really really tight fit even after following the instructions on how to install one. And using a PSU extender will just ruin the prodigy's good looks IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even thought I broke my PSU and after taking it out the wies connected to it where gnarled and bended in a scary way


Hey now, don't be hoarding stuff. The Philippines is a long way for me to fly out to in order to steal your stuff. Haha.


----------



## Pestilaence

Can anyone verify for me, if an H100 can fit up top, with fans, if the front panel is flipped, with a 230mm fan installed on it?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Can anyone verify for me, if an H100 can fit up top, with fans, if the front panel is flipped, with a 230mm fan installed on it?


I will be installing an h100i. I just did measurements and it looks like the rad will sit up against the 230mm fan but it should fit and still operate


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I will be installing an h100i. I just did measurements and it looks like the rad will sit up against the 230mm fan but it should fit and still operate


Sweet, I hope so. I want to start running the wires for everything, but if the H100 doesn't fit without me flipping the front panel back to how it normally is, will change which side I run the wires down for the fan controller.


----------



## xbournex

Prodigy Black and White back in stock at Microcenter for those looking for one.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Sweet, I hope so. I want to start running the wires for everything, but if the H100 doesn't fit without me flipping the front panel back to how it normally is, will change which side I run the wires down for the fan controller.


Best thing to do is leave your fan the way it is and place the rad in position without the mounting hardware and see if you need to flip it or not. Saves time and frustration in the long run


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I will be installing an h100i. I just did measurements and it looks like the rad will sit up against the 230mm fan but it should fit and still operate
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, I hope so. I want to start running the wires for everything, but if the H100 doesn't fit without me flipping the front panel back to how it normally is, will change which side I run the wires down for the fan controller.
Click to expand...

My h100 fit with the 230mm bitfenix fan. Just remove the optical bay









(I realize you probably want to keep it but meh)


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> My h100 fit with the 230mm bitfenix fan. Just remove the optical bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I realize you probably want to keep it but meh)


Yeah, since my front panel is flipped, I don't have to worry about the H100 hitting the optical cage. And either way, I have already taken that cage out since I got bored of having it there, and just mounted my fan controller to the front panel using double sided tape, and reinstalled the lower hard drive cage.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> My h100 fit with the 230mm bitfenix fan. Just remove the optical bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I realize you probably want to keep it but meh)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, since my front panel is flipped, I don't have to worry about the H100 hitting the optical cage. And either way, I have already taken that cage out since I got bored of having it there, and just mounted my fan controller to the front panel using double sided tape, and reinstalled the lower hard drive cage.
Click to expand...











So you have no cages. Your fan and h100 will fit. I don't even understand your question


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no cages. Your fan and h100 will fit. I don't even understand your question


My front panel is flipped... so what I'm worried about is if the H100 will fit in the top of the case, without hitting my 230mm fan... since the front panel is flipped, the fan sits quite a bit higher than it normally would.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no cages. Your fan and h100 will fit. I don't even understand your question
> 
> 
> 
> My front panel is flipped... so what I'm worried about is if the H100 will fit in the top of the case, without hitting my 230mm fan... since the front panel is flipped, the fan sits quite a bit higher than it normally would.
Click to expand...

If no one has double-checked, i'll check for you when I get home. is the bottom of the optical 5.25" bay flush with the ground of the case? my optical bay is dismounted but I can just throw it in


----------



## Dmz96

*ADD ME!*
Dmz96 - Aura's Blaze

My case came in last night and It looks AWESOME!








Super happy with it!


The core build is done, so the computer is working.... but it is far from done! So I made a build log, check it out *Here!*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Don't forget about closed loop water systems like the Corsair series. No mess, very little chance of leaks, and still keep your system cool without having to worry about which way to run it. Compact, and efficient. Closed loops systems may not be as cool as an open loop one, or have the overall cooling abilities of one (if you buy a massive radiator), however, they are very simple from what I've seen, with no need to buy all sorts of different fittings, reservoirs, and pumps; It's all self-contained.


I think you just convinced me out of a custom loop, LOL. At this point, for a cpu only loop, I just can't validate $350 for a nice custom water loop (we're talking compression fittings, rad, pump, res, cpu block and 3 extra fittings) over a $150 Swiftech H220. The performance really shouldn't be overly different anyways, just the looks which I do like a lot, but not for so much







So thanks?


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> If no one has double-checked, i'll check for you when I get home. is the bottom of the optical 5.25" bay flush with the ground of the case? my optical bay is dismounted but I can just throw it in


I took the optical cage out, and put the lower hard drive cage back in... but that won't have any affect on the H100 mounting anyway. It's really not that big of a deal... I can just wait for the coolers to come in and try it. I'm just gonna have to see for myself the best way to mount it. It's not the end of the world if I have to flip the front panel back, but Jor-El said that it should fit fine.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> *ADD ME!*
> Dmz96 - Aura's Blaze
> 
> My case came in last night and It looks AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super happy with it!
> 
> 
> The core build is done, so the computer is working.... but it is far from done! So I made a build log, check it out *Here!*
> I think you just convinced me out of a custom loop, LOL. At this point, for a cpu only loop, I just can't validate $350 for a nice custom water loop (we're talking compression fittings, rad, pump, res, cpu block and 3 extra fittings) over a $150 Swiftech H220. The performance really shouldn't be overly different anyways, just the looks which I do like a lot, but not for so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thanks?


Sneaky, sneaky, sneaky







I am glad I am getting new custom plates made







Great build log so far


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> *ADD ME!*
> Dmz96 - Aura's Blaze
> 
> My case came in last night and It looks AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super happy with it!


Glad to see another PPCS HAE Prodigy Owner


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Sneaky, sneaky, sneaky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I am getting new custom plates made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great build log so far


Thanks xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Glad to see another PPCS HAE Prodigy Owner


And I'm a proud owner, such a quality mod!


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Thanks xD
> And I'm a proud owner, such a quality mod!


Grats! I've been holding back saying add me until I get everything in the case, and working. I can't wait!!!


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Grats! I've been holding back saying add me until I get everything in the case, and working. I can't wait!!!


Why not get added since you do own the case







. Become an official member while waiting to get it running


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Why not get added since you do own the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Become an official member while waiting to get it running


Idk lol... cause I wanna post a huge pic of an open case, with all my shiny new stuff in it... as opposed to an empty case lol.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Idk lol... cause I wanna post a huge pic of an open case, with all my shiny new stuff in it... as opposed to an empty case lol.


Throw things in the empty case such as paper, coffee, a box or 2. then it would not be empty


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Yeah, since my front panel is flipped, I don't have to worry about the H100 hitting the optical cage. And either way, I have already taken that cage out since I got bored of having it there, and just mounted my fan controller to the front panel using double sided tape, and reinstalled the lower hard drive cage.


If You put rad with inlets to the back it'll be OK.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> *ADD ME!*
> Dmz96 - Aura's Blaze
> 
> My case came in last night and It looks AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super happy with it!
> 
> 
> The core build is done, so the computer is working.... but it is far from done! So I made a build log, check it out *Here!*
> I think you just convinced me out of a custom loop, LOL. At this point, for a cpu only loop, I just can't validate $350 for a nice custom water loop (we're talking compression fittings, rad, pump, res, cpu block and 3 extra fittings) over a $150 Swiftech H220. The performance really shouldn't be overly different anyways, just the looks which I do like a lot, but not for so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thanks?


No problem! I have a tendency to sway people lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Throw things in the empty case such as paper, coffee, a box or 2. then it would not be empty


Hahaha... I might have to take some pictures of the case with random stuff in there now. Maybe I'll do a "Harlem Shake" video while I'm at it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> If You put rad with inlets to the back it'll be OK.


I planned on putting the lines in the back anyway... that's also why I asked how easy it would be to shorten the cooling lines a while back lol.


----------



## ivoryg37

Just added a custom water loop to my bitfenix today. I wish the pcb on the gpu was longer lol. I need to find something to fill up that big space in front.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Just added a custom water loop to my bitfenix today. I wish the pcb on the gpu was longer lol. I need to find something to fill up that big space in front.


Out of curiosity, what pump/res combo is that? And did you need to make any mods to fit that 240 in the front? If not, what 240 is it?


----------



## ivoryg37

That is the swifttech MCP655 with xspc reservoir. I have the rs240 but the ex240 will fit too. You will only be able to use 6 screws instead of 8 but that is plenty to hold everything in place


----------



## Bennny

Count me in!



I wanted to get rid of my clunky over-powered tower and build something reasonably quiet, low power and high performance.
To be fair though, it probably eats quite a lot of energy. Although it is definitely pretty quiet, almost silent idle.


----------



## jamz6918

off we go

Thank You! We Appreciate your Business!

Your order has been successfully processed! Your products will generally ship within 1-3 working days depending on whether you ordered stock or customized products.

Please notify me of updates to the products I have selected below:
*** HOT *** BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Case - High Airflow Edition - TRAY LOAD! & Customize!
*** HOT *** Monsoon Silver Bullet Antimicrobial G1/4 Plug
*** HOT *** XSPC Raystorm CPU/APU Copper Waterblock - Intel
*** NEW *** Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 140mm
*** NEW *** AX760i Digital ATX Power Supply - 760 Watt 80 PLUS® Platinum Certified Fully-Modular PSU
*** NEW *** XSPC EX240 Multiport Series Copper Dual-Fan Radiator
ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD LGA 1155 Intel Z77 Mini ITX Motherboard
Bit Fenix Spectre Non-LED Fan Series - All Black 200mm
Bitfenix Prodigy Window Side Panel - Black
Bitspower Dual PCI Bracket
Bitspower G 1/4" Black Sparkle Rotary 45 Degree IG 1/4" Adapter
Bitspower Mini Dual G1/4" High Flow Fitting - Black Sparkle Finish
Bitspower Premium G1/4" Black Sparkle High Flow 1/2"ID (5/8" OD) Compression Fitting
Bitspower Rotary Fitting "Q" - 360 Degree Water Cooling Accessory - Black Sparkle Finish
Bitspower Silver Shining Off-Center Block
Cooler Master Excalibur Barometric Ball Bearing Case Fan- Sleeved
Corsair Dominator® Platinum with Corsair Link Connector - 1.65V 16GB Dual Channel DDR3 Memory Kit
Phobya XTREME 200 Radiator
Tygon E-1000 1/2" ID (5/8" OD) "Plasticizer Free" Tubing - Clear

Your Order Number is:
1 Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K
Item #: N82E16819116501
$319.99

1 NVIDIA $150 value in-game coin coupon
Item #: N82E16800995151

EVGA 04G-P4-2699-K2 GeForce GTX 690 4GB 512-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
Item #: N82E16814130861
$1,199.99

1 Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver Thermal Compound AS5-3.5G - OEM
Item #: N82E16835100007


----------



## Synomenon

Has anyone had parts modified by forum member "Teh Rav3n" or currently have parts with him for modification?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Has anyone had parts modified by forum member "Teh Rav3n" or currently have parts with him for modification?


Yes and I got a message from his wife:

Teh Rav3n
Feb 15, 2013 at 5:57 pm
Hi guys, this is Jen, Scott's (Teh Rav3n) wife. I am sorry that it took so long to reply to you all, but Scott has been hospitalized since a week ago Sunday morning, after suffering a cerebral aneurysm while working on finishing your orders. He'd been complaining for days of a terrible headache, but we thought it was just a bad migraine, until he came in from the shop complaining that he couldn't see out of his left eye. We rushed him to the emergency room where he passed out in the triage center. There were complications with the surgery when the stent didn't hold, and they had to clip the artery on the third attempt, but they finally got the hemorrhaging under control.

He was just brought out of an induced coma this morning, and one of the first things he asked was for me to message you all & apologize. I would have done this earlier, but I had no idea what his passwords were and I couldn't get into his accounts to do so. Scott isn't really lucid yet, which is probably a good thing since someone stole his personal effects at the hospital, and the stress would do him no good right now. They ran a few preliminary tests before putting him back to sleep a few hours ago. The good new is that the doctor told me today that they plan on releasing him on Tuesday morning after running a few more tests to determine what, if any, brain damage he may have suffered.

With this and Kyle's recent accident, it's been a very rough month for us all to say the very least! Thank you all for your concern, it means a lot to us all.


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Yes and I got a message from his wife:
> 
> Teh Rav3n
> Feb 15, 2013 at 5:57 pm
> Hi guys, this is Jen, Scott's (Teh Rav3n) wife. I am sorry that it took so long to reply to you all, but Scott has been hospitalized since a week ago Sunday morning, after suffering a cerebral aneurysm while working on finishing your orders. He'd been complaining for days of a terrible headache, but we thought it was just a bad migraine, until he came in from the shop complaining that he couldn't see out of his left eye. We rushed him to the emergency room where he passed out in the triage center. There were complications with the surgery when the stent didn't hold, and they had to clip the artery on the third attempt, but they finally got the hemorrhaging under control.
> 
> He was just brought out of an induced coma this morning, and one of the first things he asked was for me to message you all & apologize. I would have done this earlier, but I had no idea what his passwords were and I couldn't get into his accounts to do so. Scott isn't really lucid yet, which is probably a good thing since someone stole his personal effects at the hospital, and the stress would do him no good right now. They ran a few preliminary tests before putting him back to sleep a few hours ago. The good new is that the doctor told me today that they plan on releasing him on Tuesday morning after running a few more tests to determine what, if any, brain damage he may have suffered.
> 
> With this and Kyle's recent accident, it's been a very rough month for us all to say the very least! Thank you all for your concern, it means a lot to us all.


I'm sorry to hear that. I don't know him, but it's never great to hear such things. I wish him a speedy recovery and best wishes to you both.


----------



## WALSRU

Wow how terrible. I hope no permanent damage was done and it's terrible to hear about scum that would steal from someone in his situation. Tell him not to worry about us, it's just a hobby!


----------



## Synomenon

Not trying to be insensitive, but Teh Rav3n has had both of my Prodigy's side panels since January 11 and now this happens. I do understand though that things happen.

Anyway, anyone know where I can buy new side panels for my white Prodigy? Who knows when or if I'll get my side panels back.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Local computer store or online, look for the windowed ones.


----------



## Synomenon

Sigh... I've also already paid him around $80 (half of the agreed cost) for the modifications.

I don't want the BitFenix windowed side panels. Just looking for the plain, white side panels. I need both sides (remember, one side has the power buttons and ports).


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Sigh... I've also already paid him around $80 (half of the agreed cost) for the modifications.
> 
> I don't want the BitFenix windowed side panels. Just looking for the plain, white side panels. I need both sides (remember, one side has the power buttons and ports).


I remember, I do however presume you to be smart enough to know how to make your own power switch, as it is not difficult. If you are looking for a temporary solution. If you NEED the stock ones, a new case is your only option.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Sigh... I've also already paid him around $80 (half of the agreed cost) for the modifications.
> 
> I don't want the BitFenix windowed side panels. Just looking for the plain, white side panels. I need both sides (remember, one side has the power buttons and ports).


Really! The guy had a bloody aneurysm! I'm sure your side panel problem pales in comparison but this is no time for woe is me.


----------



## Synomenon

Yeah, that's why I said above that I'm not trying to be insensitive. He had an aneurysm AND his son got into a pretty bad accident.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Can we not get hostile in this thread? Be patient with the guy, I'm sure he will get back to us. Our hearts and minds go out to him, I am sure.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Can we not get hostile in this thread? Be patient with the guy, I'm sure he will get back to us. Our hearts and minds go out to him, I am sure.


He has my panels as well but my first thoughts that he recovers well enough to return back to the forums







Worst case scenario, I bite the bullet on what I paid as well and get new panels. Its no big deal---I think we all want him to recover first and foremost


----------



## longroadtrip

Really saddened to hear about Scott...hope he has a speedy recovery! Wishing him and his family all the best!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

OP up to date btw.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> He has my panels as well but my first thoughts that he recovers well enough to return back to the forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst case scenario, I bite the bullet on what I paid as well and get new panels. Its no big deal---I think we all want him to recover first and foremost


I have a friend with both original white side panels I wouldn't put it past him to sell you them as he would replace them with windowed or different color ones. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## kazuya05

friends;
Bitfenix prodigy side cover does not recognize usb usb3 connections z77e also ITX ASROCK motherboard power LED does not light amount of light.
I wonder LED, power, reset, HDD LED connections Can I made a mistake.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazuya05*
> 
> friends;
> Bitfenix prodigy side cover does not recognize usb usb3 connections z77e also ITX ASROCK motherboard power LED does not light amount of light.
> I wonder LED, power, reset, HDD LED connections Can I made a mistake.


It has been a problem for most if not all. I have wired up my own power switches and a new USB 3.0 and I have no issues


----------



## Dmz96

Same I'm using the asrock mobo and the lights don't work, I probably put them in backwards but that is probably for the best, I don't care much for status lights









Anyone know if the computer would throw a fit if I disconnect the light connections and just kept the essential pwr,reset,and usb 3.0 connections? I'm trying to reduce clutter wherever possible, the usb 3.0 is the big culprit right now and I might ditch that as well and just use the back mobo hookup (by ditch I mean tie to the panel so it cant be seen through a window)


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Same I'm using the asrock mobo and the lights don't work, I probably put them in backwards but that is probably for the best, I don't care much for status lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the computer would throw a fit if I disconnect the light connections and just kept the essential pwr,reset,and usb 3.0 connections? I'm trying to reduce clutter wherever possible, the usb 3.0 is the big culprit right now and I might ditch that as well and just use the back mobo hookup (by ditch I mean tie to the panel so it cant be seen through a window)


It should be fine. I unhooked my hard drive led's since that thing is WAAAAYY too bright and annoying. Technically, you don't need any of those connectors from the side panel, except the power and reset buttons. You could just make a custom power switch though, and have it mounted somewhere else.

On a side note, my USB3.0 seems to work fine. Before I had the drivers installed to get the proper speed of it, the motherboard still recognized that as a normal USB connector... it just didn't work at the same speed that a 3.0 would. After I loaded the motherboard drivers though, it works fine. I am using an MSI AMD-based motherboard though too... so there might be a problem with certain ASRock ones, or the drivers don't recognize it.


----------



## Dmz96

Cool, I think I'll just use the back USB 3.0,not that there is anything wrong with the side panel ones, its just that the connection is very flimsy and is in the way of a future window. plus I only need the two on the back for a mouse and keyboard









Do I need the reset button btw? Or is that nonessential? I've yet to use it, as I've only been on laptops and these past few months are my first time on a desktop in years. Can't i just hold down the pwr button if something goes wrong as well or does the reset button serve another purpose?


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Cool, I think I'll just use the back USB 3.0,not that there is anything wrong with the side panel ones, its just that the connection is very flimsy and is in the way of a future window. plus I only need the two on the back for a mouse and keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need the reset button btw? Or is that nonessential? I've yet to use it, as I've only been on laptops and these past few months are my first time on a desktop in years. Can't i just hold down the pwr button if something goes wrong as well or does the reset button serve another purpose?


Yeah, technically you don't need the reset button... it helps though, and it's easier on the computer than forcing it to shut down by holding the power button.


----------



## kazuya05

ok reset button is unnecessary.
usb, but very valuable for me.
Occasionally attracts wireless devices at the rear.
If you have a device that is permanently attached to the balloon as it does not recognize the error.


----------



## dman811

Hi guys, I don't have a Prodigy, but I am seriously looking into getting one. If someone could give me the outer dimensions of the PSU cage in cm, mm, or inches, that would be wonderful. Also if anyone has an SSD/2.5 HDD mounted on the power cage, do the SATA connections stick above the Motherboard tray?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Hi guys, I don't have a Prodigy, but I am seriously looking into getting one. If someone could give me the outer dimensions of the PSU cage in cm, mm, or inches, that would be wonderful. Also if anyone has an SSD/2.5 HDD mounted on the power cage, do the SATA connections stick above the Motherboard tray?


To the second question,yes they do


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazuya05*
> 
> friends;
> Bitfenix prodigy side cover does not recognize usb usb3 connections z77e also ITX ASROCK motherboard power LED does not light amount of light.
> I wonder LED, power, reset, HDD LED connections Can I made a mistake.


I had that problem...then I realized that I had both 2.0 and 3.0 from the side I/O plugged into my motherboard. So, I just unplugged the 2.0 and it worked.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Dying to post my pics as I got the sleeving done today. Just waiting on the EK 240 xt to show up.


----------



## Hsien

before during my prodigy build, i only had the sidepanel usb 3.0 plugged in to my mobo but whenever i insert a flash drive or porta hdd it says that they need to be formatted or that there's something wrong with the device. when i plug them to the mobo's rear usb ports everything is working fine. does the prodigy really have faulty usb 3.0 side panel ports? i had a usb micro receiver for my wireless keyboard and mouse plugged in and they work just fine. only on storage devices that the ports are messed up.


----------



## mwayne5

Ok, I'll be moving to a full loop here in a month or so and I'm trying to figure out configurations. I cannot find any pictures of any previous builds in this thread that really helps me out that much. I want to find a way to drop two 240mm rads in the case with both push/pull. I know I want to go with a thick rad on the front and I know that will work, but where my question lies is with the top radiator. If I place the pull fans on the outside of the case between the handles, is there still enough room for the push fans if I use a slim 240 mm rad? So, thick rad in the front and slim rad on the top. I know I may end up only doing a half push/pull on the top if the push fan closest to the front of the case comes to close to the thick rad. Anyone know if I will end up with some bad clearance issues with this setup?


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Why not use a 240 up top and say a 180 or 200 on the front? You should be able to get fan clearance for both push/ pull that way.


----------



## mwayne5

I may just completely scratch that idea. I may go with a copper theme loop. I have a full copper HD7950 block that I got when Danger Den went out of business a few months ago and I was thinking of going with copper rads to match that. So, I was thinking of these rads to go with this block:

Block:


240mm rad for the front:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/image/17617/ex-rad-455.jpg/ex-rad-455/Coolgate_Dual_120mm_Ultimate_Heat_Exchanger_Radiator_-_Copper_Edition_CG-240CuP.html

120mm rad for the back:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/image/17616/ex-rad-454.jpg/ex-rad-454/Coolgate_Single_120mm_Ultimate_Heat_Exchanger_Radiator_-_Copper_Edition_CG-120CuP.html


----------



## mwayne5

Quick question...I'm planning on using the Swifttech Apogee pump/block combo on my CPU and I plan on using a small res and screw it to the side of the little PSU shroud where the SSDs can be placed. Having the pump slightly higher than the Res won't put too much stress on the pump will it? Because I know you're technically supposed to have the pump below the res.


----------



## audioholic

Why not attach the res(if that tiny) right on the apogee? The would look and function great I would think! You do have to make a cutout or use washers though with that pump


----------



## mwayne5

Thanks for the heads up on making a cutout for the motherboard tray. I remember reading about that now. Still trying to think how I would directly attach a res to this:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16151/ex-blc-1119/Swiftech_Apogee_Drive_II_Pump_and_CPU_Waterblock_Combo_-_Sockets_11551366_APD2-1155-1366.html

=\

Edit: This is the res I was going to use:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9574/ex-res-155/Bitspower_Water_Tank_Z-Multi_80_Inline_Reservoir_BP-WTZM80P-BK.html

I planned on making a small hole in the bottom of a case and then running a pipe to the back for a drain port.


----------



## audioholic

You can put a male to male threaded fitting. I would post links and stuff but I am on my phone. Maybe someone else can chime in on this. I emailed swiftech months ago and they said you are able to mount a reservoir right to it. And because the Prodigy has a flat mobo tray it should be simple. That and it will look clean too! At least I think it would


----------



## mwayne5

My only concern is how close the res would get to the back rad.


----------



## audioholic

Oh hmm. That I wouldn't know about







sorry!


----------



## adamski07

You could atleast level the res to the pump if you can place it higher to it. Only solution I can think of is creating a mount somewhere at the back or front. Easiest is to use the 120 mm bracket for mounting res.



EDIT: Here's the item. $12.99

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/undezfor3gor.html


----------



## audioholic

What he said


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Anyone know if I will end up with some bad clearance issues with this setup?


Yes You will








There's not enough place for 2x240 rads, specially if You want push/pull config. I've got 240 and 200 push only and my 240 lays on top of 200.



My advice is, go with 240 + 180 or 200, forget about push/pull, and get copper spray paint








This is mITX case, it's big as for mITX, but there's simply not enough place for setup You wish.


----------



## audioholic

You can do 2x240. I am in the process of doing so. You need to make an offset plate up top to mount. You will lose your back fan in doing so.
I am not so sure on push/pull but I guess it depends on your radiator thickness as well.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Another custom looking Prodigy for sale, the CK Anniversary Edition



Spoiler: Image


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Another custom looking Prodigy for sale, the CK Anniversary Edition
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image


UGH not available in the U.S.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Another custom looking Prodigy for sale, the CK Anniversary Edition
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UGH not available in the U.S.
Click to expand...

you already got an awesome version though!


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> you already got an awesome version though!


I know







I am like a kid in a toy store where I find alot of stuff cool and I want it all


----------



## audioholic

Finally ordered the Recon


----------



## ilikebeer

Most people using 1/2" outer-diameter tubing in their water prodigy builds? Just ordering final parts for mine.

I bought clear tygon R3603 3/8" 5/8" but then after researching it (after buying it lol) it seems tygon tubing has really bad plastiziser issues fast. Don't want the tubing going milky.

I also really want to just use an ex240 up top and another ex240 on the front, but not sure what mods are needed to get that to fit. The phobya is just hard to get without international shipping it here.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Can't speak for everyone else but I used 3/8-1/2.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Most people using 1/2" outer-diameter tubing in their water prodigy builds? Just ordering final parts for mine.
> 
> I bought clear tygon R3603 3/8" 5/8" but then after researching it (after buying it lol) it seems tygon tubing has really bad plastiziser issues fast. Don't want the tubing going milky.
> 
> I also really want to just use an ex240 up top and another ex240 on the front, but not sure what mods are needed to get that to fit. The phobya is just hard to get without international shipping it here.


My buddy just got some tygon and within 2 weeks it's starting to turn green with his white fluid going through it. The fluid is fine, you can see it clearly in the res.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> My buddy just got some tygon and within 2 weeks it's starting to turn green with his white fluid going through it. The fluid is fine, you can see it clearly in the res.


That's rather worrying! The tygon tubing is supposed to be used in industrial/commerical applications like beer brewing lol and yet we have many reports of color changes/plastizier even when running just distilled water through it.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

I have been using the primochill stuff for years with zero issues.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> You can do 2x240. I am in the process of doing so. You need to make an offset plate up top to mount. You will lose your back fan in doing so.
> I am not so sure on push/pull but I guess it depends on your radiator thickness as well.


I'm going to use a slim 240mm rad in the front with a push and then (maybe) an 80mm thick 240mm rad with push/pull from the top. I believe it can be done...it's just going to take some thinking.


----------



## SonofJor-El

PPCS now has teh non windowed side panels HERE for anyone who needs a replacement but doesnt want the windowed version. Also comes in white


----------



## audioholic

Good find! To bad I already placed an order with them today


----------



## ilikebeer

Any info on this 'offset plate' needed at the top? Loosing the back fan isn't a big deal if you have the front rad as intake.


----------



## audioholic

Look up the build "out of space" this is where I got the idea from


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> PPCS now has teh non windowed side panels HERE for anyone who needs a replacement but doesnt want the windowed version. Also comes in white


I hope they get the side with the power / reset buttons and ports too. I need both sides.


----------



## MotO

Is anybody else thinking the new H220 is going to be perfect for the prodigy? You could also easily add a 120 rad in the front if needed since you have so much room due to the integration of the pump and res. I'm thinking about getting one later if it's quieter than the stock Intel heatsink on low.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> I hope they get the side with the power / reset buttons and ports too. I need both sides.


I was going to cut mine up after I relocated the power button. Perhaps we can work something out?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Is anybody else thinking the new H220 is going to be perfect for the prodigy? You could also easily add a 120 rad in the front if needed since you have so much room due to the integration of the pump and res. I'm thinking about getting one later if it's quieter than the stock Intel heatsink on low.


Why would I buy an H220 over an H100? Same specs as far as I can see.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Why would I buy an H220 over an H100? Same specs as far as I can see.


Expandability for a possible future gpu addition, stronger pump and interchangeable parts (tubing, rad), and the rad is made of copper, not aluminum, so it should perform better. Does that still justify another $50? Not sure myself, I think I might settle for a h100 as I don't plan on adding anything to the loop in the future.


----------



## xyexz

The H220 is definitely a better performer, it's also more quiet, at least according to linustechtips personal interview with Swiftech, don't have the youtube link atm but they setup three identical rigs with the H220 and various CLCs and H220 came out on top across the board.

The pump will have a much longer life imo plus the tubing is the best out of anything on the market today from a CLC standpoint plus as it's been already mentioned you can easily add more rads and hook up to watercooling blocks without any "hacking" needed, just unplug and connect.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Expandability for a possible future gpu addition, stronger pump and interchangeable parts (tubing, rad), and the rad is made of copper, not aluminum, so it should perform better. Does that still justify another $50? Not sure myself, I think I might settle for a h100 as I don't plan on adding anything to the loop in the future.


See this is what I was hoping for. Are there any GPU blocks for it out yet? (Copper RAD same thickness? Won't make a big difference IIRC)


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Why would I buy an H220 over an H100? Same specs as far as I can see.


Better pump, better fans, expandability, way quieter, etc.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Better pump, *better fans*, expandability, *way quieter*, etc.


These 2 things are related







and kinda irrelevant lol, I bet both stock fans suck, just one less than the other.


----------



## longroadtrip

The fans on the H220 are a slightly revised version of the Gentle Typhoon fans, so they should be pretty decent....


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> The fans on the H220 are a slightly revised version of the Gentle Typhoon fans, so they should be pretty decent....


Can I see a source for that? Seems a lil too good to be true.


----------



## longroadtrip

I can't find the article now, I read it several months ago...however MLL gave them a solid review (now taken down due to OCN rules on 3rd party sponsorships, just saw that.)

Biggest difference are the ZZ vs. Z bearings and a slightly different noise signature (I think this may come from the bearing difference)

Nice thing is solid performance and only $6 on Amazon.


----------



## phillyd

I have the PPCS windowed side panel, anyone want to buy it? It is insanely well done. I can post lots of pics of it tomorrow if you wish, I have it in black.


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I have the PPCS windowed side panel, anyone want to buy it? It is insanely well done. I can post lots of pics of it tomorrow if you wish, I have it in black.


Looks like it is well done, just from seeing its pictures. However, it's also insanely on the wrong side.









Has it affected your GPU temps.?


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowbudgethooker*
> 
> I was going to cut mine up after I relocated the power button. Perhaps we can work something out?


ygpm!


----------



## euf0ria

About Tubing and issues with fogginess. I can post pics and review of my build when its complete. It´s going to consist of Masterkleer 13/10mm clear tubing with Mayhem dye pastel white UV. I searched this issue some time ago and mayhem themselves recommend masterkleer amongst others.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

For those interested in the GT vs Helix debate.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1199229/new-fan-competition-for-gentle-typhoon-swiftech-helix/120#post_17370315

I prefer the corsair SP Quiet myself. I have used all 3 BTW.


----------



## Qrchak

I've got TYGON R3603 for several years and it's ok, at least until fluid flows








After disassembling loop just clear this with alcohol


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> See this is what I was hoping for. Are there any GPU blocks for it out yet? (Copper RAD same thickness? Won't make a big difference IIRC)


There are tons of gpu blocks out for it.... every block under the sun








Well as long as it is copper, it will work. The reason being you don't want to mix metals, and since the rad is copper, the blocks should also be copper, which I believe the cpu block is also copper. Anything will work with the loop because it literally is a custom loop that's been preassembled.


----------



## Acurax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> There are tons of gpu blocks out for it.... every block under the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Well as long as it is copper, it will work. The reason being you don't want to mix metals*, and since the rad is copper, the blocks should also be copper, which I believe the cpu block is also copper. Anything will work with the loop because it literally is a custom loop that's been preassembled.


Mixing metals isn't a problem necessarily, it just depends on the metals. Using any combination of copper/nickel/brass would be fine. Really aluminum is the one to watch out for. My first WC loop had a copper CPU block + brass/copper heatercore + anodized aluminum GPU block







. But that was over a decade ago and I don't see many WC parts using aluminum anymore.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> I'm going to use a slim 240mm rad in the front with a push and then (maybe) an 80mm thick 240mm rad with push/pull from the top. I believe it can be done...it's just going to take some thinking.


To use the standard mounting points on the front for a 240 rad while using one in the top, you have to cut the bottom of the case for the end tank. Check out my build log for pictures, I fit 2 240mm black ice stealths in but had to make a cut in the bottom. not too hard.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Likely mentioned before, but first time i seen a Full ATX board in a Prodigy. Link.


----------



## WALSRU

Just... wow. I hadn't seen that done before, now that is SFF.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Everybody seen the new gigaboards?

http://www.gigabyte.us/press-center/news-page.aspx?nid=1192

Not too impressed TBH.


----------



## Dmz96

Anyone know that origin has their own prodigy ?!?
http://www.originpc.com/gaming/desktops/chronos/
Where have I been?!


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Everybody seen the new gigaboards?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/press-center/news-page.aspx?nid=1192
> 
> Not too impressed TBH.


looks like it's geared towards all-in-ones or systems like intel's nuc...not really relevant to full featured cases


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> looks like it's geared towards all-in-ones or systems like intel's nuc...not really relevant to full featured cases


Was going to say this but I didn't know how to say it without being rude. This mobo isnt made for a full itx form factor.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I've never seen a GPU that uses an X4 pcie, or even any consumer level tech. All X1s/X2s or X16s. Anyone know something that'd use that size?


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I've never seen a GPU that uses an X4 pcie, or even any consumer level tech. All X1s/X2s or X16s. Anyone know something that'd use that size?


the pcie slot should be open ended and afaik any card will "work" - it'll just be limited to whatever bandwith the slot has

oh lol the website even highlights them as boards for aios


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Likely mentioned before, but first time i seen a Full ATX board in a Prodigy. Link.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow! That I would do... if I had a compelling reason to do it.... lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Everybody seen the new gigaboards?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/press-center/news-page.aspx?nid=1192
> 
> Not too impressed TBH.


Yeah, not too impressive, if it gave one the ability to make a custom laptop though.... heck yes!


----------



## Qrchak

Thin m-ITX are completely different thing







They're not for performance PC.
Asrock has released 4 of them too, they're perfect for low profile cases.
Putting there external GPU isn't a very good idea as they aren't connected to ATX PSU (max. 25W).


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I've never seen a GPU that uses an X4 pcie, or even any consumer level tech. All X1s/X2s or X16s. Anyone know something that'd use that size?


You can use special video/audio cards in that slot such as for a DVR video surveillance. Even some RAID cards can be used in the slot. You will be paying alot of money in some cases but that slot is not widely used of course.
That board is not what I imagined it would be. They need to LISTEN to what customers want. And customers like us do not want that garbage in our systems.


----------



## phillyd

They're trying to make a new, low-profile friendly market. We clearly aren't that market.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

would it be possible to mod the front panel to take 2x240mm rads, such as this one: http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_info.php/info/p12343_Alphacool-NexXxoS-ST30-Full-Copper-240mm.html

this claims to be 124mm wide and the case claims to be 250mm wide so in theory you should have 1mm of space either side?

Does anyone have an exact mm width of the case internally?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> would it be possible to mod the front panel to take 2x240mm rads, such as this one: http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_info.php/info/p12343_Alphacool-NexXxoS-ST30-Full-Copper-240mm.html
> 
> this claims to be 124mm wide and the case claims to be 250mm wide so in theory you should have 1mm of space either side?
> 
> Does anyone have an exact mm width of the case internally?


I have a Bitfenix 230mm fan. There are , in fact, 10mm of space on each side as I just measured







So in essence, yes. It would be possible. But why two upfront?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Why not!


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Why not!


I dun not know. Thats why I was asking.







No , I never tried it and no I have no intentions of doing a custom loop either lol.


----------



## dmanstasiu

I wanted to fit 2x 240s up top, but it didn't seem feasible


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I have a Bitfenix 230mm fan. There are , in fact, 10mm of space on each side as I just measured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in essence, yes. It would be possible. But why two upfront?


Im rotating the motherboard and adding a mobo tray so a 240 wouldn't fit up top but I still want to have more than 1 240


----------



## dmanstasiu

Wait you're putting two mobos in a single prodigy?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Wait you're putting two mobos in a single prodigy?


nope im doing like what Adamski did but sticking with an ITX board, IMO the stock layout of the Prodigy is ugly, even though it improves performance I hate having the GPU sticking up like that, so I am willing to compromise a bit on performance to have it look good. Unlike Adamski I am putting the PSU and mobo on the same side of the tray so it will be more like a conventional case


----------



## dmanstasiu

Seems like so much wasted space, horizontally.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Seems like so much wasted space, horizontally.


In my opinion its worth it for the looks


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Seems like so much wasted space, horizontally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion its worth it for the looks
Click to expand...

Adamski's design yields the exact same "look", with room allocated in the back for PSU + RAD + HDD. What flaws do you find in his design ?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Adamski's design yields the exact same "look", with room allocated in the back for PSU + RAD + HDD. What flaws do you find in his design ?


none but it wouldn't be original to copy his, plus I don't have the money to spend on SLI or Xfire so even if I were to put an ATX size board in there it would be of no use to me, with my design there is still 5cm or 2" behind the mobo tray for fan controllers and HDDs and SSDs and mybe even and ODD (slot loading). What benefit would I get from spending a bucket load on an ATX board over an ITX which has the capacity for everything I need, also I have done ATX so many times before that I want to try something new and experiment with it


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I wanted to fit 2x 240s up top, but it didn't seem feasible


the top has the curved edges at either side so it is actually narrower than the front, so hopefully it should work fine in the front


----------



## dmanstasiu

It just wouldn't work








sadly







alas I'm going to stick a monsta in the bottom of the case instead


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> It just wouldn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alas I'm going to stick a monsta in the bottom of the case instead


it wouldn't work in the top? that's what i think anyway.

a 120mm monsta? good shout, they are great rads


----------



## dmanstasiu

I have an EX240 in the top, XT45 120MM on the back, and a Monsta 120 in the bottom. I have yet to put those all in, everything is just waiting


----------



## DannyR6

Hi,

New person here!

I'm looking on ordering a Prodigy tomorrow, but the mobo I have at the moment could be an issue, will http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3726#sp fit into this case?

I also have a GTX660 and a Corsair PSU


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyR6*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> New person here!
> 
> I'm looking on ordering a Prodigy tomorrow, but the mobo I have at the moment could be an issue, will http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3726#sp fit into this case?
> 
> I also have a GTX660 and a Corsair PSU


Only if you modify the case it will. The case unmodified will only support ITX boards.

EDIT: Welcome by the way


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyR6*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> New person here!
> 
> I'm looking on ordering a Prodigy tomorrow, but the mobo I have at the moment could be an issue, will http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3726#sp fit into this case?
> 
> I also have a GTX660 and a Corsair PSU


It will not fit natively. The Prodigy only fits mITX, and not mATX, by default. That being said, many users have modded their prodigys to accomodate mATX and ATX motherboards. It is possible, but with a bit of effort


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyR6*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> New person here!
> 
> I'm looking on ordering a Prodigy tomorrow, but the mobo I have at the moment could be an issue, will http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3726#sp fit into this case?
> 
> I also have a GTX660 and a Corsair PSU


This mobo is mATX so it won't fit without modding, you need an ITX board, there are only a few models worth looking at and they are pretty much all intel sockets not AMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I have an EX240 in the top, XT45 120MM on the back, and a Monsta 120 in the bottom. I have yet to put those all in, everything is just waiting


Nice


----------



## DannyR6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> It will not fit natively. The Prodigy only fits mITX, and not mATX, by default. That being said, many users have modded their prodigys to accomodate mATX and ATX motherboards. It is possible, but with a bit of effort


How much effort would it take, any links?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyR6*
> 
> How much effort would it take, any links?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1313366/mod-project-prodigious-bitfenix-prodigy-matx-watercooled-and-more/0_50


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Adamski's design yields the exact same "look", with room allocated in the back for PSU + RAD + HDD. What flaws do you find in his design ?
> 
> 
> 
> none but it wouldn't be original to copy his, plus I don't have the money to spend on SLI or Xfire so even if I were to put an ATX size board in there it would be of no use to me, with my design there is still 5cm or 2" behind the mobo tray for fan controllers and HDDs and SSDs and mybe even and ODD (slot loading). What benefit would I get from spending a bucket load on an ATX board over an ITX which has the capacity for everything I need, also I have done ATX so many times before that I want to try something new and experiment with it
Click to expand...

mATX? for one, there are more motherboards to choose from. these boards won't have the standard itx design which places the cpu bracket so close to the pcie slot - there are literally 3 z77 boards that don't have this issue and they're all $185-$200. mATX also has more features for the same price of a mITX - one of which is the fact that it can hold more pcie cards, and even pci cards

if i was into modding i would definitely have gone with an mATX board...dedicated sound card + better mobo with an overall price that's less than an itx mobo? yes please


----------



## DannyR6

Cheers, I have someone interested in buying my old m/b and cpu for not much as they're not the best but for what they want it's fine, so I'll have around £90-£100 to play with for a M/B and a CPU to start with as I'll keep my GFX SSD and PSU


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> mATX? for one, there are more motherboards to choose from. these boards won't have the standard itx design which places the cpu bracket so close to the pcie slot - there are literally 3 z77 boards that don't have this issue and they're all $185-$200. mATX also has more features for the same price of a mITX - one of which is the fact that it can hold more pcie cards, and even pci cards
> 
> if i was into modding i would definitely have gone with an mATX board...dedicated sound card + better mobo with an overall price that's less than an itx mobo? yes please


I only use one graphics card and I dont have a sound card or raid controller and neither do I plan on using one for this build


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Adamski's design yields the exact same "look", with room allocated in the back for PSU + RAD + HDD. What flaws do you find in his design ?
> 
> 
> 
> none but it wouldn't be original to copy his, plus I don't have the money to spend on SLI or Xfire so even if I were to put an ATX size board in there it would be of no use to me, with my design there is still 5cm or 2" behind the mobo tray for fan controllers and HDDs and SSDs and mybe even and ODD (slot loading). What benefit would I get from spending a bucket load on an ATX board over an ITX which has the capacity for everything I need, also I have done ATX so many times before that I want to try something new and experiment with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mATX? for one, there are more motherboards to choose from. these boards won't have the standard itx design which places the cpu bracket so close to the pcie slot - there are literally 3 z77 boards that don't have this issue and they're all $185-$200. mATX also has more features for the same price of a mITX - one of which is the fact that it can hold more pcie cards, and even pci cards
> 
> if i was into modding i would definitely have gone with an mATX board...dedicated sound card + better mobo with an overall price that's less than an itx mobo? yes please
Click to expand...

I got my Z77E-ITX for $135. Which features in an mATX mobo qualify it as a "better mobo" ?

As for the dedicated sound card, I prefer my external DAC.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I got my Z77E-ITX for $135. Which features in an mATX mobo qualify it as a "better mobo" ?
> 
> As for the dedicated sound card, I prefer my external DAC.


That is my exact plans, I dont see the point in wasting money and space on a bigger board when I wont be using any of the slots, they would just be taking up unnecessary room


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Adamski's design yields the exact same "look", with room allocated in the back for PSU + RAD + HDD. What flaws do you find in his design ?
> 
> 
> 
> none but it wouldn't be original to copy his, plus I don't have the money to spend on SLI or Xfire so even if I were to put an ATX size board in there it would be of no use to me, with my design there is still 5cm or 2" behind the mobo tray for fan controllers and HDDs and SSDs and mybe even and ODD (slot loading). What benefit would I get from spending a bucket load on an ATX board over an ITX which has the capacity for everything I need, also I have done ATX so many times before that I want to try something new and experiment with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mATX? for one, there are more motherboards to choose from. these boards won't have the standard itx design which places the cpu bracket so close to the pcie slot - there are literally 3 z77 boards that don't have this issue and they're all $185-$200. mATX also has more features for the same price of a mITX - one of which is the fact that it can hold more pcie cards, and even pci cards
> 
> if i was into modding i would definitely have gone with an mATX board...dedicated sound card + better mobo with an overall price that's less than an itx mobo? yes please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got my Z77E-ITX for $135. Which features in an mATX mobo qualify it as a "better mobo" ?
> 
> As for the dedicated sound card, I prefer my external DAC.
Click to expand...

iirc you have the asrock itx, so $135 but it was on sale, and your the cpu bracket is close to the pcie slot. the asrock extreme 4M doesn't have that placement issue, it features more expansion capabilities - more ram/sata/pci/pcie slots, and it's cheaper among other things. i'm not complaining about mITX or anything - i'm just saying that you're paying for the form factor. in a direct comparison, mATX and larger motherboards are inevitably better.

and great? completely irrelevant lol

Quote:


> What benefit would I get from spending a bucket load on an ATX board over an ITX which has the capacity for everything I need


i was addressing this - with itx, you're paying for the small form factor. with larger boards you get more features for your money


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> iirc you have the asrock itx, so $135 but it was on sale, and your the cpu bracket is close to the pcie slot. the asrock extreme 4M doesn't have that placement issue, it features more expansion capabilities - more ram/sata/pci/pcie slots, and it's cheaper among other things. i'm not complaining about mITX or anything - i'm just saying that you're paying for the form factor. in a direct comparison, mATX and larger motherboards are inevitably better.
> 
> and great? completely irrelevant lol
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> What benefit would I get from spending a bucket load on an ATX board over an ITX which has the capacity for everything I need
> 
> 
> 
> i was addressing this - with itx, you're paying for the small form factor. with larger boards you get more features for your money
Click to expand...

And this was my point. Which "more features" are you talking about, aside from CPU socket placement and number of PCI-e slots?

As for socket placement, this wasn't a problem for me as I went from H100 to custom loop anyways


----------



## Zboy

this isn't about you or your personal preferences though - if you're satisfied with mITX and it has everything you could possibly want, good for you. i'm glad everything is all unicorns and rainbows for you. but the fact is that the size of mITX is an obstacle in itself to designers, so it is inevitable that larger boards offer more for the same price


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> The Prodigy only fits mITX, and not mATX, by default.


Not only ITX, Asrock H61M-VG3 and H61M-VS3, also rare m-DTX boards will fit there.

As for 2x240 on front... how about Phobya Xtreme QUAD 480?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this isn't about you or your personal preferences though - if you're satisfied with mITX and it has everything you could possibly want, good for you. i'm glad everything is all unicorns and rainbows for you. but the fact is that the size of mITX is an obstacle in itself to designers, so it is inevitable that larger boards offer more for the same price


Why are you incapable of giving me an answer? I just want to know what a ATX board has to offer in terms of "features" that my ITX doesn't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> The Prodigy only fits mITX, and not mATX, by default.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only ITX, Asrock H61M-VG3 and H61M-VS3, also rare m-DTX boards will fit there.
> 
> As for 2x240 on front... how about Phobya Xtreme QUAD 480?
Click to expand...

I considered it... but I didn't wanted to buy 4 more 120s when I already had a 230


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this isn't about you or your personal preferences though - if you're satisfied with mITX and it has everything you could possibly want, good for you. i'm glad everything is all unicorns and rainbows for you. but the fact is that the size of mITX is an obstacle in itself to designers, so it is inevitable that larger boards offer more for the same price
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you incapable of giving me an answer? I just want to know what a ATX board has to offer in terms of "features" that my ITX doesn't.
Click to expand...











as i've already said, more ram slots, more sata ports, support for more than 1 pci e and even pci - both of which are non existent on mITX. and all of this is brought at a lower price

*and no restricting cpu bracket

and again, as i've also mentioned, you have to consider the fact that mITX is physically limited. the issue is the reason for asus' daughter board, and i'm guessing the cause of gigabyte's crap overclocking and lack of voltage control

and to repeat myself again, this isn't about your preferences. this isn't my subjective opinion. look at two boards with similar specs and different form factors. they are not the same price


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Oh yeh the phobya looks perfect, its actually smaller than 2 rads side by side anyway! Does anyone happen to know whether this rad will allow push pull because you have to use the metal plate to mount fans and im not sure whether it is supplied with one or two plates??

thanks


----------



## dmanstasiu

It only comes with 1 mounting plate. Contact your preferred reseller (FCPU, PPCS) to ask them about getting a 2nd one


----------



## audioholic

About fitting 2x240s in the front/top I will post pictures of each when I get home...I tried once before and they didnt fit. I will double check though and take photos for you all







I can do this easily as my case is literally in pieces and can separate the top and the front so you guys can know. Expect pictures in an hour or so.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> About fitting 2x240s in the front/top I will post pictures of each when I get home...I tried once before and they didnt fit. I will double check though and take photos for you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do this easily as *my case is literally in pieces* and can separate the top and the front so you guys can know. Expect pictures in an hour or so.


could you measure the outer lengths of your psu cage if it isn't modded or completely gone? I am asking because I want to know if a mod I would do to a Prodigy would work if I do end up buying it.


----------



## audioholic

9 3/16" x 7x...i don't know height..sorry.


----------



## Brutl

just found this thread as im pretty new to OCN. I have a custom Black/Red Prodigy that I cut the logo out in the power button side and made a window out of. Turned out pretty nice if you ask me. for some reason, the front panel in these pictures looks like a totally different red than the handles. this is not the case if it were sitting right in front of you. I took the other case that I got the handles off of and cut the same window in the side, and use it as a NAS unit, because as we all know, the Prodigy can hold a bazillion HDD's.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> 9 3/16" x 7x...i don't know height..sorry.


thank you for those dimensions, i believe my idea will work if i can pull it off after buying a prodigy of course


----------



## jamz6918

My 690 plan failed, 140/240/200

(Gtx 690 )+ I had hoped to get a 200 phobya in front, with a fan 200x20, but its a cpl mm to tight.

So, my new plan is 140/240/240
XSPC-EX240-MP-BK

mockups, so far looks good (although i dont have 2nd ex240 yet)

the alpha cool is a real nice rad, so is phobya, the alpha cool 140x45 feels as heavy as ex240.. i might look through alpha cool for a 30mmx240, or maybe Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm not sure i can pipe it tho.
with the 140 rad, on the back, there isnt enough room for gpu back plate, i dont think.

As it stands im confident i will get a 140x45 inside with exterior 140 fan pull for exhaust, 4 120x25mm fans inside pulling with 2x240x30mm rads, no mods(using 2/4 mounting screws for the rads

it looks like the top, ex240, will server as a fill port as well. If I reverse the bottom rad, I could pop a hole in the bottom for a drain.

*Should I skip a res and close the loop with just a pump?

*Its also tempting wait for h220 and see if there are issues with memory size and backplate, then I could skip the raystorm cpu block.
*my memory was back ordered, I need another rad, and pump/res*

hmmm decisions:thumb:


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Oh yeh the phobya looks perfect, its actually smaller than 2 rads side by side anyway! Does anyone happen to know whether this rad will allow push pull because you have to use the metal plate to mount fans and im not sure whether it is supplied with one or two plates??
> 
> thanks


I've seen this plates on aquatuning, so they are available.


----------



## gogosto

Hi all!
This is my Prodigy







BitFenix Prodigy Artic White
BitFenix Recon White
Seasonic G-550 80+ Gold
Samsung 840 Pro 256Go
Western Digital Black caviar 1To
Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
Intel Core i5 3570K @4.5Ghz
Phanteks PH-TC14PE Blue
GSkill Ares 2x4Go @2133Mhz

I waiting a MSI GTX 670 Power Edition.


----------



## ilikebeer

Bitfenix shipped me a replacement psu bracket after I lost one.... even though I couldn't provide an invoice for the case (lost that too lol, is there a pattern here?)

Anyway, bitfenix came through quickly so I have to say they care about their customers! Basically they incurred an expense for my idiocracy. +rep


----------



## Gobbo

Hi guys, I am planning a new build with Prodigy. Here the main parts:

*MOBO:* EVGA Z77 Stinger mini-ITX - Socket 1155
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770 3,4 GHz (Ivy Bridge) Socket 1155 - boxed
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair Hydro Series H100i (I will remove the front 3.5 bay, right?)
*RAM:* Corsair Dominator Platinum Dual Channel DDR3 PC3-12800 C9 - Kit 16Gb
*SSD:* Corsair Neutron GTX SATA III SSD 2.5 - 240GB
*PSU:* Corsair AX850 Gold - 850 Watt *[1]*
*GPU:* EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW Signature 2, 2048 MB DDR5, PCIe 3.0, DP, HDMI, DVI
Only one SSD for now, I will add another SSD and some HDD.

Also, I would like to:

change the default fans of H100i with two Corsair SP120 120mm *[2]*
remove the front fan of the Prodigy and put a 230mm BitFenix Spectre instead
remove the rear fan of the Prodigy and put a 140mm fan instead
I would like your tips about:
*[0]* What do you think about the main parts? Should I change something?

*[1]* Since mitx support only one GPU, do I need such a powerful PSU? I already have one AX850, but I can also buy a new one (less powerful) and use my AX850 for other build.
*[2]* I have read so much people complaining about the H100i default fans: noise, vibration, ecc. Is this true?

*[3]* This is a very important question: I am very unsure about buying the *Withe Prodigy* or the *Balck Prodigy*:
I prefer the white one for its appareance, BUT it has SofTouch Front, while the Black one has Mesh, which I think is much better for airflow (remember I would like to put a front 230mm fan).
What do you think? The White one could also provide good airflow whit its softouch front?
I know that BitFenix now provide custom fornt panel, so I possibily buy the white case and also a meshed frontal, but all meshed ones are BLACK... I dunno if black forntal will look good on a white case like the prodigy. Someone already have this combination?

*[4]* I love the default side panel of this case! It has so many holes, providing good airflow for the GPU... BUT I also love the optional windowed version provided by bitfenix. Will my GPU overheat if I put the windowed panel?

Thanks


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobbo*
> 
> Hi guys, I am planning a new build with Prodigy. Here the main parts:
> 
> *MOBO:* EVGA Z77 Stinger mini-ITX - Socket 1155
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770 3,4 GHz (Ivy Bridge) Socket 1155 - boxed
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair Hydro Series H100i (I will remove the front 3.5 bay, right?)
> *RAM:* Corsair Dominator Platinum Dual Channel DDR3 PC3-12800 C9 - Kit 16Gb
> *SSD:* Corsair Neutron GTX SATA III SSD 2.5 - 240GB
> *PSU:* Corsair AX850 Gold - 850 Watt *[1]*
> *GPU:* EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW Signature 2, 2048 MB DDR5, PCIe 3.0, DP, HDMI, DVI
> Only one SSD for now, I will add another SSD and some HDD.
> 
> Also, I would like to:
> 
> change the default fans of H100i with two Corsair SP120 120mm *[2]*
> remove the front fan of the Prodigy and put a 230mm BitFenix Spectre instead
> remove the rear fan of the Prodigy and put a 140mm fan instead
> I would like your tips about:
> *[0]* What do you think about the main parts? Should I change something?
> 
> *[1]* Since mitx support only one GPU, do I need such a powerful PSU? I already have one AX850, but I can also buy a new one (less powerful) and use my AX850 for other build.
> *[2]* I have read so much people complaining about the H100i default fans: noise, vibration, ecc. Is this true?
> 
> *[3]* This is a very important question: I am very unsure about buying the *Withe Prodigy* or the *Balck Prodigy*:
> I prefer the white one for its appareance, BUT it has SofTouch Front, while the Black one has Mesh, which I think is much better for airflow (remember I would like to put a front 230mm fan).
> What do you think? The White one could also provide good airflow whit its softouch front?
> I know that BitFenix now provide custom fornt panel, so I possibily buy the white case and also a meshed frontal, but all meshed ones are BLACK... I dunno if black forntal will look good on a white case like the prodigy. Someone already have this combination?
> 
> *[4]* I love the default side panel of this case! It has so many holes, providing good airflow for the GPU... BUT I also love the optional windowed version provided by bitfenix. Will my GPU overheat if I put the windowed panel?
> 
> Thanks


get the white prodigy, airflow isn't a problem

i would get a 650w psu, make sure its modular, maybe a 750w

for the fans I would get some Corsair SP120s, probably the quietest rad fans, optimized for radiator use


----------



## Scotty99

I love the idea of m-itx systems. Everything is getting smaller, why shouldnt PC's too? I never was a fan of SLI/Xfire either as ive seen my friends do this and most of the games they played they would disable the technology because it would play worse with multiple GPU's, not to mention on crossfire you cant even alt-tab into games properly because it does not work with windowed fullscreen modes lol.

I think smaller systems are the future, now i just need to save up some money to get into a prodigy : )

One question for you guys, have any of you tried to fit a cooler master 212+ on the asrock z77itx? I intend to eventually put a 240 AIO cooler in the top (probably the swiftech) but i dont have the money for the case, SSD and cooler right now. If it doesent fit the normal way would it fit sideways maybe? (fan facing graphics card)


----------



## Gobbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> get the white prodigy, airflow isn't a problem


Glad to hear that... (What about the front meshed?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> i would get a 650w psu, make sure its modular, maybe a 750w


I could go with a Corsair AX650 / AX750 gold full modular then...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> for the fans I would get some Corsair SP120s, probably the quietest rad fans, optimized for radiator use


Yep, they are quite efficent as the SP120 but much more quiet.

Any other opinion guys?


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobbo*
> 
> Hi guys, I am planning a new build with Prodigy. Here the main parts:
> 
> *MOBO:* EVGA Z77 Stinger mini-ITX - Socket 1155
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770 3,4 GHz (Ivy Bridge) Socket 1155 - boxed
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair Hydro Series H100i (I will remove the front 3.5 bay, right?)
> *RAM:* Corsair Dominator Platinum Dual Channel DDR3 PC3-12800 C9 - Kit 16Gb
> *SSD:* Corsair Neutron GTX SATA III SSD 2.5 - 240GB
> *PSU:* Corsair AX850 Gold - 850 Watt *[1]*
> *GPU:* EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW Signature 2, 2048 MB DDR5, PCIe 3.0, DP, HDMI, DVI
> Only one SSD for now, I will add another SSD and some HDD.
> 
> Also, I would like to:
> 
> change the default fans of H100i with two Corsair SP120 120mm *[2]*
> remove the front fan of the Prodigy and put a 230mm BitFenix Spectre instead
> remove the rear fan of the Prodigy and put a 140mm fan instead
> I would like your tips about:
> *[0]* What do you think about the main parts? Should I change something?
> 
> *[1]* Since mitx support only one GPU, do I need such a powerful PSU? I already have one AX850, but I can also buy a new one (less powerful) and use my AX850 for other build.
> *[2]* I have read so much people complaining about the H100i default fans: noise, vibration, ecc. Is this true?
> 
> *[3]* This is a very important question: I am very unsure about buying the *Withe Prodigy* or the *Balck Prodigy*:
> I prefer the white one for its appareance, BUT it has SofTouch Front, while the Black one has Mesh, which I think is much better for airflow (remember I would like to put a front 230mm fan).
> What do you think? The White one could also provide good airflow whit its softouch front?
> I know that BitFenix now provide custom fornt panel, so I possibily buy the white case and also a meshed frontal, but all meshed ones are BLACK... I dunno if black forntal will look good on a white case like the prodigy. Someone already have this combination?
> 
> *[4]* I love the default side panel of this case! It has so many holes, providing good airflow for the GPU... BUT I also love the optional windowed version provided by bitfenix. Will my GPU overheat if I put the windowed panel?
> 
> Thanks


DO NOT GET A 850W PSU. That is beyond overkill, that's just ludicrous. I have a setup very similar to yours and a Silverstone 550w Gold psu powers it without a problem, plenty of room left. If you already own the 850, I guess that's alright, I mean why waste the cash on a new psu when you have one that would work perfectly fine? But if you have another build, definitely use the 850 in there and get the Silverstone 550 Gold. Also don't worry about the solid front panel, you're not going to kill your airflow, so if you like the white go for it. And you can also get away with the window side panel since you will have a 230mm pumping plenty of air into the case for the gpu, I would not worry about it.


----------



## Scotty99

Dang looks like my post got eaten lol, has anyone tried fitting the 212+ cooler onto the asrock z77itx?


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Dang looks like my post got eaten lol, has anyone tried fitting the 212+ cooler onto the asrock z77itx?


I just made a build with a hyper on another mobo and now I have the mobo you have and you are not going to be able to fit that next to a gpu. Perhaps if you rotate it 90 degrees and point it away from the gou you could squeeze it, but the performance would be terrible as you would have a gpu up against the fins. I suggest using stock until you can get the better stuff or buy a cooler than mounts like the stock (in which the fan is horizontal).


----------



## phillyd

So yeah you guys have convinced me to go MATX with my prodigy. How many pieces would need to be remade? Just the back panel and mobo tray?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So yeah you guys have convinced me to go MATX with my prodigy. How many pieces would need to be remade? Just the back panel and mobo tray?


yup, you could replace the floor too because when you remove all the parts from inside there are loads of mounting holes showing still. Or you could make a false floor or something like that!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> I just made a build with a hyper on another mobo and now I have the mobo you have and you are not going to be able to fit that next to a gpu. Perhaps if you rotate it 90 degrees and point it away from the gou you could squeeze it, but the performance would be terrible as you would have a gpu up against the fins. I suggest using stock until you can get the better stuff or buy a cooler than mounts like the stock (in which the fan is horizontal).


allright ill just use stock cooler for now i guess (i think i have it lying around somewhere).

Come on switfech release the H220 already!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobbo*
> 
> Hi guys, I am planning a new build with Prodigy. Here the main parts:
> 
> *MOBO:* _EVGA Z77 Stinger mini-ITX_ - Socket 1155
> *CPU:* _Intel Core i7-3770 3,4 GHz (Ivy Bridge)_ Socket 1155 - boxed
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair Hydro Series H100i (I will remove the front 3.5 bay, right?)
> *RAM:* Corsair Dominator Platinum Dual Channel DDR3 PC3-12800 C9 - Kit 16Gb
> *SSD:* Corsair Neutron GTX SATA III SSD 2.5 - 240GB
> *PSU:* Corsair AX850 Gold - 850 Watt *[1]*
> *GPU:* EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW Signature 2, 2048 MB DDR5, PCIe 3.0, DP, HDMI, DVI
> Only one SSD for now, I will add another SSD and some HDD.
> 
> Also, I would like to:
> 
> change the default fans of H100i with two Corsair SP120 120mm *[2]*
> remove the front fan of the Prodigy and put a 230mm BitFenix Spectre instead
> remove the rear fan of the Prodigy and put a 140mm fan instead
> I would like your tips about:
> *[0]* What do you think about the main parts? Should I change something?
> 
> *[1]* Since mitx support only one GPU, do I need such a powerful PSU? I already have one AX850, but I can also buy a new one (less powerful) and use my AX850 for other build.
> *[2]* I have read so much people complaining about the H100i default fans: noise, vibration, ecc. Is this true?
> 
> *[3]* This is a very important question: I am very unsure about buying the *Withe Prodigy* or the *Balck Prodigy*:
> I prefer the white one for its appareance, BUT it has SofTouch Front, while the Black one has Mesh, which I think is much better for airflow (remember I would like to put a front 230mm fan).
> What do you think? The White one could also provide good airflow whit its softouch front?
> _I know that BitFenix now provide custom fornt panel_, so I possibily buy the white case and also a meshed frontal, but all meshed ones are BLACK... I dunno if black forntal will look good on a white case like the prodigy. Someone already have this combination?
> 
> *[4]* I love the default side panel of this case! It has so many holes, providing good airflow for the GPU... BUT I also love the optional windowed version provided by bitfenix. Will my GPU overheat if I put the windowed panel?
> 
> Thanks


I just want you to know that the Z77 Stinger is made to be an overclocking motherboard, and with the processor you've chosen I don't believe you can overclock it. Someone correct me if I am wrong on that part, as I am stuck on Lynnfield with my i5 760. An 850W is way overkill for this, if you are in fact planning another build, use the AX850 in that, and go for a 550-650W PSU for this. Personally, I love the aesthetics of the White Prodigy, but I am going to get a White with the mesh front, and paint the mesh white.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> allright ill just use stock cooler for now i guess (i think i have it lying around somewhere).
> 
> Come on switfech release the H220 already!


I'm in the exact same scenario right now








Can't wait to ditch stock...


----------



## phillyd

I might design the parts and get them from Dwood.


----------



## jamz6918

I was wrong again, lost the 140 on the rear, now looks like 2x240s will have to do.









oh well.. if wasnt for that 690


----------



## DannyR6

So I just ordered my new build, do i need a power supply or will my tx850 be good enough?


----------



## Gobbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> DO NOT GET A 850W PSU. That is beyond overkill, that's just ludicrous.


All right. I will keep my 850 inside my current build and get another psu for the prodigy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Also don't worry about the solid front panel, you're not going to kill your airflow, so if you like the white go for it. And you can also get away with the window side panel since you will have a 230mm pumping plenty of air into the case for the gpu, I would not worry about it.


In fact I see so many people using the white version, not complaining about the solid front and airflow.
About the window side panel I am still not sure... I will search and if I found it for sale I will order it. Then just make some try - catch to see if GPU is going well









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I just want you to know that the Z77 Stinger is made to be an overclocking motherboard, and with the processor you've chosen I don't believe you can overclock it. Someone correct me if I am wrong on that part, as I am stuck on Lynnfield with my i5 760. An 850W is way overkill for this, if you are in fact planning another build, use the AX850 in that, and go for a 550-650W PSU for this. Personally, I love the aesthetics of the White Prodigy, but I am going to get a White with the mesh front, and paint the mesh white.


The 3770 is overclockable, around 43x. I will see, maybe save some money and get the k version which can reach about 63x multiplier.

BTW, that board support 2133MHz ram, but that will increase the grand-total







Also I have read that using 2133MHz ram will require some VCCIO tuning, and I am not so deep into it...


----------



## Scotty99

lol no, the 3770k cannot do 63x multiplier. But you really want to get it, 3770 non k is a pointless CPU, its like buying a sports car and not opting for a v12 for 1/20th of the price of the car. Sure its a terrible analogy, but its 7am in the morning!


----------



## Gobbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> lol no, the 3770k cannot do 63x multiplier. But you really want to get it, 3770 non k is a pointless CPU, its like buying a sports car and not opting for a v12 for 1/20th of the price of the car. Sure its a terrible analogy, but its 7am in the morning!


Is not a so terribile analogy







so, how much can multiply this beautiful "sport car"?


----------



## jamz6918

*side note on the 690, 200 rad, 200x20mm fan..

if there were a slimmer 200 it would be perfect, but phobya is 47mm with the bracket and housing (although the specs say "Dimensions: (L x W x H): 245x200x36mm")

PH-35185 Phobya XTREME 200 Radiator

that 10mm got me

I did manage to wedge it all in (literally) its that close.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobbo*
> 
> Is not a so terribile analogy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, how much can multiply this beautiful "sport car"?


46-48 limited by cooling. But if you delid the CPU (huge thread on intel cpu forum about this) you can get up to 52 or so.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobbo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> lol no, the 3770k cannot do 63x multiplier. But you really want to get it, 3770 non k is a pointless CPU, its like buying a sports car and not opting for a v12 for 1/20th of the price of the car. Sure its a terrible analogy, but its 7am in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Is not a so terribile analogy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, how much can multiply this beautiful "sport car"?
Click to expand...

You want the 3770*k* for its unlocked multiplier. At this point, you'll be limited by the quality of your chip, as well as thermal load. For most 3770ks, you start needing volts more steeply around 4.8-5.0GHz. This is where most people are happy to get to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gobbo*
> 
> Is not a so terribile analogy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, how much can multiply this beautiful "sport car"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46-48 limited by cooling. But if you delid the CPU (huge thread on intel cpu forum about this) you can get up to 52 or so.
Click to expand...

We have our own Delidded club which is *very* useful http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club/0_100

Gobbo you will love a 3770k, and if you delid it, you should have no problems. Your only concern will be heat dissipation, which can be taken care of with a high quality air cooler / custom loop or if you want to get more extreme, phasechange

Scotty it is *not* true that you can reach 50-52 multi through delidding. Delidding does not change the stability or quality of your chip, it only gives more thermal headroom. With his NH-D14, it won't be able to tolerate IB's heatload at 5.2GHz ; let alone the fact that most IB chips can't hit 5.2


----------



## jamz6918

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> To use the standard mounting points on the front for a 240 rad while using one in the top, you have to cut the bottom of the case for the end tank. Check out my build log for pictures, I fit 2 240mm black ice stealths in but had to make a cut in the bottom. not too hard.


I think im going to go this road..

I just ordered
1 x Black Ice® GT Stealth 240 Highest Performance Radiator - Onyx Black
- Fitting Size: 3/8" OD $58.95

1 x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm $42.99

1 x *** NEW *** EK-D5 X-Res TOP 100 CSQ - Acetal
- Pump: Swiftech MCP655-PWM 12v Water Pump Module
- Fitting Size: No Fittings $173.90

and they should be shipping my Ram with this order..

Im going to try to keep the 140 in the loop too..just because i have it ..lol


hope this plan comes together soon..

ill have 2-3 rads leftover ..whee


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamz6918*
> 
> I was wrong again, lost the 140 on the rear, now looks like 2x240s will have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well.. if wasnt for that 690


Here is how I fit 2x 240 rads. Note that they are black ice stealths, so they are very thin.





Used a shroud so I could put the top fans outside of the case:



Had to make a cut in the bottom to fit the end tank of the front rad.


----------



## jamz6918

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You want the 3770*k* for its unlocked multiplier. At this point, you'll be limited by the quality of your chip, as well as thermal load. For most 3770ks, you start needing volts more steeply around 4.8-5.0GHz. This is where most people are happy to get to.
> We have our own Delidded club which is *very* useful http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club/0_100
> 
> Gobbo you will love a 3770k, and if you delid it, you should have no problems. Your only concern will be heat dissipation, which can be taken care of with a high quality air cooler / custom loop or if you want to get more extreme, phasechange


my target 5.0GHz


----------



## jamz6918

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Here is how I fit 2x 240 rads. Note that they are black ice stealths, so they are very thin.
> Had to make a cut in the bottom to fit the end tank of the front rad.


oh i have read every page !!! thanks !!!









ive read probably 50 build logs..its how i got the bug.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

OP is up to date.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamz6918*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You want the 3770*k* for its unlocked multiplier. At this point, you'll be limited by the quality of your chip, as well as thermal load. For most 3770ks, you start needing volts more steeply around 4.8-5.0GHz. This is where most people are happy to get to.
> We have our own Delidded club which is *very* useful http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club/0_100
> 
> Gobbo you will love a 3770k, and if you delid it, you should have no problems. Your only concern will be heat dissipation, which can be taken care of with a high quality air cooler / custom loop or if you want to get more extreme, phasechange
> 
> 
> 
> my target 5.0GHz
Click to expand...

Are you using that EX240 for your CPU ?


----------



## jamz6918

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Are you using that EX240 for your CPU ?


Im trying to setup140/240/240, all one loop.

these are the rads i have:

(3) 240s havent decided which (2) will get used yet.
1x XSPC EX240 Multiport Series Copper
1 x Black Ice® GT Stealth 240
1 x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm

1x Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 140mm

why do you ask?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Do you guys think that a single Phobya quad 120 extreme radiator will provide enough cooling for an OC'ed 3770k and a 7870 running at stock?


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Do you guys think that a single Phobya quad 120 extreme radiator will provide enough cooling for an OC'ed 3770k and a 7870 running at stock?


If 2 240s is enough, then 1 480 should be the same, if not better (hypothetically). I think it would do just fine, but how do you plan on stuffing that In a prodigy xD External housing?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Do you guys think that a single Phobya quad 120 extreme radiator will provide enough cooling for an OC'ed 3770k and a 7870 running at stock?
> 
> 
> 
> If 2 240s is enough, then 1 480 should be the same, if not better (hypothetically). I think it would do just fine, but how do you plan on stuffing that In a prodigy xD External housing?
Click to expand...

On the front


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Bitfenix shipped me a replacement psu bracket after I lost one.... even though I couldn't provide an invoice for the case (lost that too lol, is there a pattern here?)
> 
> Anyway, bitfenix came through quickly so I have to say they care about their customers! Basically they incurred an expense for my idiocracy. +rep


It's easy for them to ship you a bracket. You're in China. They're in Taiwan. If a customer in the US needed a replacement part, they're SOL.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> On the front


Oh wait that's a big square?!?








I thought it was one of those long 480's







This should be interesting to see it fit in the case...


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> It's easy for them to ship you a bracket. You're in China. They're in Taiwan. If a customer in the US needed a replacement part, they're SOL.


Wrong. It will take time.


----------



## jamz6918

sigh I buy a 690, then i read this *GeForce GTX TITAN*

GTX TITAN Graphics Card Dimensions:
10.5 inchesLength
4.376 inchesHeight
Dual-slot

GTX TITAN Memory Specs:
6.0 GbpsMemory Clock
6144 MB

tech makes me cry..


----------



## dmanstasiu

Your fault for not doing research


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamz6918*
> 
> sigh I buy a 690, then i read this *GeForce GTX TITAN*
> 
> GTX TITAN Graphics Card Dimensions:
> 10.5 inchesLength
> 4.376 inchesHeight
> Dual-slot
> 
> GTX TITAN Memory Specs:
> 6.0 GbpsMemory Clock
> 6144 MB
> 
> tech makes me cry..


This all depends, how many monitors are you using? If you're just running one the 690 is better. the Titan is essentially a 690 for multiple monitors.


----------



## jamz6918

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Your fault for not doing research


Newegg is the bomb, gave me store credit for $25 restock fee... woot!!










* and they are paying shipping.. im a good customer lol $$$$$$


----------



## dman811

I love Newegg, they give you almost all the information you could want in buying hardware!


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Here is my prodigy. Still have a few things to do like relocate the power button and other little odds and ends. excuse the crappy cell phone pic, can't find my digi.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowbudgethooker*
> 
> Here is my prodigy. Still have a few things to do like relocate the power button and other little odds and ends. excuse the crappy cell phone pic, can't find my digi.


whats that mounted at the bottom of the front panel in the loop? reservoir? flow meter?


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowbudgethooker*
> 
> Here is my prodigy. Still have a few things to do like relocate the power button and other little odds and ends. excuse the crappy cell phone pic, can't find my digi.


this case is so nice and cute when there isnt a 180rad on front lol your case looks 5x the size of mine gjob!


----------



## dmanstasiu

More importantly ... what the heck is that Z77E-ITX "VCORE CARD"







:


----------



## Fateman

It is the Asus P8Z77-I deluxe mini-ITX board. http://www.asus.com/Motherboard/P8Z77I_DELUXE/#gallery
I believe it is the additional power circuitry for better OC capabilities. And because of relocating of the capacitors to the vertical panel the position of the socket is much more favourable for tower coolers that don't block the PCI-e slot.


----------



## psycow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> More importantly ... what the heck is that Z77E-ITX "VCORE CARD"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


http://www.asus.com/Motherboard/P8Z77I_DELUXE/


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> More importantly ... what the heck is that Z77E-ITX "VCORE CARD"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


if you read the label it doesnt say Z77E-ITX it just says Z77 ITX, its the asus board, it has a daughter board for extra POWAAAAH


----------



## dmanstasiu

That's pretty dope


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> whats that mounted at the bottom of the front panel in the loop? reservoir? flow meter?


The pump.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowbudgethooker*
> 
> The pump.


then whats on the floor of the case?

ma bad just took a closer look its a tube res


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Oh yeah...that. Lol. Thought you were talking about the pump.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gogosto*
> 
> Hi all!
> This is my Prodigy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BitFenix Prodigy Artic White
> BitFenix Recon White
> Seasonic G-550 80+ Gold
> Samsung 840 Pro 256Go
> Western Digital Black caviar 1To
> Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
> Intel Core i5 3570K @4.5Ghz
> Phanteks PH-TC14PE Blue
> GSkill Ares 2x4Go @2133Mhz
> 
> I waiting a MSI GTX 670 Power Edition.


"Oh no, that sticker is red and it doesn't match the blue. I'll just stick it on the other side." lol

Your build looks awesome.


----------



## Brutl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Bitfenix shipped me a replacement psu bracket after I lost one.... even though I couldn't provide an invoice for the case (lost that too lol, is there a pattern here?)
> 
> Anyway, bitfenix came through quickly so I have to say they care about their customers! Basically they incurred an expense for my idiocracy. +rep


Wish I was so lucky, I'm still waiting to hear back about the cracked handle I had when I opened the box to my second case. Got an initial replay, and I think its been almost two weeks since I sent them everything they asked for.


----------



## dman811

Depending on where you live, they are shipping it from I believe Taiwan, so it might take a little while.


----------



## nostrata

I just got my black prodigy in, cant wait to start building in it. Now just to figure out a radiator set up.


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Wrong. It will take time.


Ah ok. Well, I need a replacement power supply bracket too. Lost mine when I brought the Prodigy to lab at my university.

Also, I lost both of my side panels. How do I pay for new ones?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Wrong. It will take time.
> 
> 
> 
> *Also, I lost both of my side panels. How do I pay for new ones?*
Click to expand...


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Ah ok. Well, I need a replacement power supply bracket too. Lost mine when I brought the Prodigy to lab at my university.
> 
> Also, I lost both of my side panels. How do I pay for new ones?


That's the best joke I've seen here








Just buy new prodigy, and sell leftovers of the first one


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Ah ok. Well, I need a replacement power supply bracket too. Lost mine when I brought the Prodigy to lab at my university.
> 
> Also, I lost both of my side panels. How do I pay for new ones?


with shipping, costs, and time to bring all those parts in, you're better off buying a new case. The side panels are just as thick as the frame.


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Ah ok. Well, I need a replacement power supply bracket too. Lost mine when I brought the Prodigy to lab at my university.
> 
> Also, I lost both of my side panels. How do I pay for new ones?


Lost psu bracket and side panels - were you mugged blindly!?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Does anyone know (xbournex) the radius of the corners on the back and front panels? I need to know for the CAD drawing to cut the custom panel on the laser cutter so it needs to be accurate. XbourneX are there any detailed drawings you could post of the exact dimensions of the case (i.e. positioning of holes etc.)

Thanks


----------



## phillyd

Adamski might have a CAD.


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> That's the best joke I've seen here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just buy new prodigy, and sell leftovers of the first one


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Lost psu bracket and side panels - were you mugged blindly!?


Genuinely lost the PSU bracket. Side panels were sent to a member of these forums that was recommended by everyone (to add windows to the panels). That member (who has had my side panels since early January) had an aneurysm. He has my side panels and $80 I paid him to add the windows.

If BitFenix can sell windowed side panels for $25, surely they can sell the regular side panels for less.

Anyone know a reputable company on the west coast of the US (so not NCIX) that has the white Prodigy in stock? I don't want to get it from Performance-PCs because returning defective items to them is worse than dealing with Dell customer service and you have to pay return shipping costs. OutletPC is near me, but they're out of stock, so is Newegg.

I've purchased Prodigy cases from Newegg and OutletPC. Newegg issues prepaid return labels if the item is defective. OutletPC is within driving distance. I've received defective Prodigy cases from Newegg and OutletPC (broken handles, scratched front panels, etc.).


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Genuinely lost the PSU bracket. Side panels were sent to a member of these forums that was recommended by everyone (to add windows to the panels). That member (who has had my side panels since early January) had an aneurysm. He has my side panels and $80 I paid him to add the windows.
> 
> If BitFenix can sell windowed side panels for $25, surely they can sell the regular side panels for less.
> 
> Anyone know a reputable company on the west coast of the US (so not NCIX) that has the white Prodigy in stock? I don't want to get it from Performance-PCs because returning defective items to them is worse than dealing with Dell customer service and you have to pay return shipping costs. OutletPC is near me, but they're out of stock, so is Newegg.
> 
> I've purchased Prodigy cases from Newegg and OutletPC. Newegg issues prepaid return labels if the item is defective. OutletPC is within driving distance. I've received defective Prodigy cases from Newegg and OutletPC (broken handles, scratched front panels, etc.).


Here's the regular left side panel at PPCs for $10 : http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36988

Windowed panel for $20 : http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36926

Search results : http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=prodigy+side+panel


----------



## Chicklet

I have almost completed my very first build!
Today installing the 5.25 panel. Gonna load Windows today and try out my first ever Benchmark!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Adamski might have a CAD.


I don't. Doesn't need to get exact radius. Get it square and fix it yourself.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicklet*
> 
> I have almost completed my very first build!
> Today installing the 5.25 panel. Gonna load Windows today and try out my first ever Benchmark!


My sister would love this! Good job!


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Here's the regular left side panel at PPCs for $10 : http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36988
> 
> Windowed panel for $20 : http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36926
> 
> Search results : http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=prodigy+side+panel


Thanks. Saw those, but I still need the side panel for the other side too.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Thanks. Saw those, but I still need the side panel for the other side too.


Or you could use 2 and make your own start button for like 5 bucks, not like its hard...


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Or you could use 2 and make your own start button for like 5 bucks, not like its hard...


Not hard for who? I want it to look good. I don't have tools to do it myself, else I wouldn't be posting. Also if I use that panel on the other side, it would look weird since the perforations aren't centered on that panel.


----------



## HuwSharpe

I just wish they would release a solid side, not button holes, no vents, no window, just a solid side, a modders dream.


----------



## DannyR6

This came today!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> I just wish they would release a solid side, not button holes, no vents, no window, just a solid side, a modders dream.


you could always fill the holes with a resin of some sort


----------



## phillyd

So I've got my prodigy in pieces, contemplating the design I want to use.I believe I want to do something like Adamski's, but ITX. I would put it in the middle of the case, but it would end at the edge of the motherboard. Below would be a location for say an SSD, and I could use a 3-slot card if I wanted.PSU and HDD mounts behind the mobo tray, but the mobo tray would be low enough to accomadate a 140mm fan splitting the top with a radiator on it (Kraken X40) so I can make good use of the beautiful Dual 140 rad grill I have up top. The front of the case has a special compartment for thin disk drives, so I would use that space like it's designed, and I could go any direction I wanted with that space. Maybe even keep the lower drive cage. I would need a custom back panel and motherboard tray. And maybe a floor, but I think a false floor would suffice.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So I've got my prodigy in pieces, contemplating the design I want to use.I believe I want to do something like Adamski's, but ITX. I would put it in the middle of the case, but it would end at the edge of the motherboard. Below would be a location for say an SSD, and I could use a 3-slot card if I wanted.PSU and HDD mounts behind the mobo tray, but the mobo tray would be low enough to accomadate a 140mm fan splitting the top with a radiator on it (Kraken X40) so I can make good use of the beautiful Dual 140 rad grill I have up top. The front of the case has a special compartment for thin disk drives, so I would use that space like it's designed, and I could go any direction I wanted with that space. Maybe even keep the lower drive cage. I would need a custom back panel and motherboard tray. And maybe a floor, but I think a false floor would suffice.


Im doing a similar mod (keeping the ITX) but Im putting the PSU on the same side as the mobo so it is more like a conventional case, it will be interesting to see how yours turns out!


----------



## omrheadshoto

Completed my new Case Mod and dubbed the PC 'Red Rascal'


----------



## omrheadshoto

what did you use to cut out the logo? thanks in advance


----------



## ilikebeer

If one were to use an antec KüHLER H2O in a prodigy, is the only place you can mount the rad at the front of the fan (bellow optical drive bay) ?

I'm asking because it seems the water tubes are a bit too long to mount it anywhere else.


----------



## phillyd

Wow nice rig! What did you use to surround the window cut?

I just made some models of the design I want to do in sketchup. I downloaded it for this purpose so they're pretty simplistic.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So I've got my prodigy in pieces, contemplating the design I want to use.I believe I want to do something like Adamski's, but ITX. I would put it in the middle of the case, but it would end at the edge of the motherboard. Below would be a location for say an SSD, and I could use a 3-slot card if I wanted.PSU and HDD mounts behind the mobo tray, but the mobo tray would be low enough to accomadate a 140mm fan splitting the top with a radiator on it (Kraken X40) so I can make good use of the beautiful Dual 140 rad grill I have up top. The front of the case has a special compartment for thin disk drives, so I would use that space like it's designed, and I could go any direction I wanted with that space. Maybe even keep the lower drive cage. I would need a custom back panel and motherboard tray. And maybe a floor, but I think a false floor would suffice.


while you have yours in pieces, could you measure the height of the PSU cage/motherboard tray standing up? I have a mod planned for when I get my prodigy


----------



## phillyd

sure thing! It's 9.5x4x7"


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> sure thing! It's 9.5x4x7"


Thank you very much! now I can finish planning my mod out.


----------



## phillyd

Can't wait to see!


----------



## phillyd

oops multi post.

MODS PLEASE DELETE


----------



## dman811

lol i hate multi-posts.


----------



## phillyd

lol me too.
Any comments on the designs?


----------



## dman811

what do you mean any comments on the designs? also which side is the 9", side of the PSU or front where you can mount the ssds?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Hey Phillyd, while yours is in pieces could you measure the radius of the back panel? i.e top corners
thanks


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> what do you mean any comments on the designs? also which side is the 9", side of the PSU or front where you can mount the ssds?


my sketch up designs. The 9" is the SSD side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Hey Phillyd, while yours is in pieces could you measure the radius of the back panel? i.e top corners
> thanks


I haven't separated the top and back panels (rivets) so I can't measure accurately. It's much easier said than done anyways.


----------



## dman811

lol i love how we are all "while you have your case apart can you do this? can you do that? etc", we;re like a mob of news reports surrounding phillyd and asking questions


----------



## phillyd

I wish I could get that kind of attention on my *mod page* *achem*


----------



## audioholic

mines in pieces too but I dont have the parts here. If you guys give my two days(Monday) I can get you guys all the measurements you want







Just PM me with what you guys want.


----------



## phillyd

Thanks!


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> Completed my new Case Mod and dubbed the PC 'Red Rascal'
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


beautiful!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> my sketch up designs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I wish I could get that kind of attention on my *mod page* *achem*


The designs are good, what size fan would that bottom one be? it looks like it might fit 80mm, or maybe if 80mm is too big, 60mm? You also have one new like from me


----------



## phillyd

If I played my cards right I might be able to manage a 120. All the fans on the back are kind of just silly speculation. A lot of space that IDK what to use for.


----------



## dman811

I made up the templates that I would use to cut into 1/8" White #2447 Acrylic at school with the CNC machine we have. Anything with an inner glow would be completely cut out, and everything with just a black outline would be cut 1/24" into 1/8" acrylic. Since I wasnt willing to take the time to learn Google Sketchup, all of these are separate picture made in photoshop.

I do not know that the breath holes for the HDDs are in the exact correct place or not, as well as the cable routing holes. This would go on the front of the PSU cage


Boot goes on the left side of the PSU cage


Games goes on the right side of the PSU cage


I do not know where exactly the standoffs are on ITX boards, so I gave it a guess, and also I do not know the exact position of the SSD front mounts, so I guessed there too, as well as with the cable routing holes


EDIT: Resized the pics to the correct proportions but to see the proportionate size, you have to click the pictures


----------



## shremi

Anyone with a black prodigy that wants to trade the front panel with my white one ????

I saw the idea from ppcs ying and yang and thought it would be cool to have some color contrast in mine

Let me know


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Anyone with a black prodigy that wants to trade the front panel with my white one ????
> 
> I saw the idea from ppcs ying and yang and thought it would be cool to have some color contrast in mine
> 
> Let me know


funny thing is, I believe ppcs took the idea from LongRoadTrip, a member here that did the Yin and Yang dual prodigy builds


----------



## TheBenson

What's a good fan controller to use for this case if you have the cd-rom drive bay pulled out and an h100 in the roof? Also how can you mount it in without anything to latch onto the sides of the fan controller? I've seen some people with water cooling rads in their case and have fan controllers, what are you folks doing to mount it?


----------



## dman811

the NZXT Sentry 2 is a short bay fan controller, although it is touch screen, and has quite a bit of cabling, so seeing as I dont have the case, I cant really help too much


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Anyone with a black prodigy that wants to trade the front panel with my white one ????
> 
> I saw the idea from ppcs ying and yang and thought it would be cool to have some color contrast in mine
> 
> Let me know


Is the white front panel solid ? or meshed?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Is the white front panel solid ? or meshed?


solid with some vents around the edges


----------



## declank

563 pages!!! This thread is ridiculous. Can't we get a proper forum?


----------



## klipo71e

Hello Guys,

is this good for the airflow with no side panels?? I have the original intel top blow cooler. Cant mount a tower cooler on the
P8H77-i because of the space between PCI-e and Ram Memory. Should i mount the fans on top of the case to push or pull?
Or do i need fans with open case without side panels?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klipo71e*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> is this good for the airflow with no side panels?? I have the original intel top blow cooler. Cant mount a tower cooler on the
> P8H77-i because of the space between PCI-e and Ram Memory. Should i mount the fans on top of the case to push or pull?
> Or do i need fans with open case without side panels?


That is a NEAT case! I would put a fan or two and just put them at a low RPM just to get some air moving


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klipo71e*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> is this good for the airflow with no side panels?? I have the original intel top blow cooler. Cant mount a tower cooler on the
> P8H77-i because of the space between PCI-e and Ram Memory. Should i mount the fans on top of the case to push or pull?
> Or do i need fans with open case without side panels?


Not sure fans would do much for you if you leave the panels off all the time. If anything, I would make them all intake.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klipo71e*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> is this good for the airflow with no side panels?? I have the original intel top blow cooler. Cant mount a tower cooler on the
> P8H77-i because of the space between PCI-e and Ram Memory. Should i mount the fans on top of the case to push or pull?
> Or do i need fans with open case without side panels?


I love that left side, looks frickin sick! As for fans, I would put 2-3 at low RPM and then cut out the hole from the side panel to fit to the fan controller and buttons, and keep the panels on it at all times. seeing as it is a black prodigy, it shouldn't be starved for air no matter what configuration you go with for fans, not that the white version would be


----------



## Nick Burns

FINALLY!

Here's my finished PVR Build

PCPartPicker part list

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler:* Zalman CNPS5X Performa CPU Cooler
*Motherboard:* Asus P8H77-I Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard
*Memory:* G.Skill Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
*OS SSD:* Intel 520 Series Cherryville 60GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
*Storage HDDs:* (4x) Western Digital Red 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Case:* BitFenix Prodigy (Black) Mini ITX Tower Case
*Case Fan:* BitFenix Spectre Pro 156.3 CFM 230mm Fan
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Plus 500W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply



Spoiler: Pictures!





(these two pictures were actually taken on 2/23/2013:





I'm having trouble figuring out how to set up the RAID. I want to use the SSD as my OS install (in one of the gray 6Gb/s ports) and the WD HDDs as the RAID (in the four blue 3GB/s ports).

Any idea what I need to do to set that up?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Set the SSD as AHCI, set both HDDs as RAID in BIOS. Go into Windows disk management and set those two up as RAID


----------



## sweetoxic

hello all...i newbie here
i want to ask about fan in this case (prodigy)..

first, i already buy this case, and inside this case there only 2 fan (front and back)...there is no top fan...
so i want to buy 2 fan two add it at top...

should the 2 fan top intake or exhaust? is corsair SP120mm good for this case ?

thx


----------



## sweetoxic

sry doble post....


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweetoxic*
> 
> hello all...i newbie here
> i want to ask about fan in this case (prodigy)..
> 
> first, i already buy this case, and inside this case there only 2 fan (front and back)...there is no top fan...
> so i want to buy 2 fan two add it at top...
> 
> should the 2 fan top intake or exhaust? is corsair SP120mm good for this case ?
> 
> thx


I have my top fan as an exhuast, but only to keep dust from falling into the case. The Corsair SPs are good to use with radiators. For case fans, look at the Corsair AF fans.


----------



## Sannakji

Can't for the life of me get the side USB's working. Whenever I plug something in, I get the 'engaged' and 'dis-engaged' windows beeps on loop. The cable on the inside is connected to the right part of the motherboard (kinda hard to make that mistake). What is the story? Do I need to download special drivers?


----------



## kazuya05

have the same problem as me.
necessarily using USB2.0.
USB3.0 does not work


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klipo71e*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> is this good for the airflow with no side panels?? I have the original intel top blow cooler. Cant mount a tower cooler on the
> P8H77-i because of the space between PCI-e and Ram Memory. Should i mount the fans on top of the case to push or pull?
> Or do i need fans with open case without side panels?


Why do you have a Western Digital external HDD inside your case where your gpu should be?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> Can't for the life of me get the side USB's working. Whenever I plug something in, I get the 'engaged' and 'dis-engaged' windows beeps on loop. The cable on the inside is connected to the right part of the motherboard (kinda hard to make that mistake). What is the story? Do I need to download special drivers?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazuya05*
> 
> have the same problem as me.
> necessarily using USB2.0.
> USB3.0 does not work


I believe I saw someone's post that if you have the ASRock Z77E-ITX you need to use the back USBs for everything that deals with storing data (flash drives, external HDDs, etc), but everything else should be fine on those usb ports


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazuya05*
> 
> have the same problem as me.
> necessarily using USB2.0.
> USB3.0 does not work


So you're using an adaptor to wire them up to a 2.0 connection?

I have to say when I first saw the Prodigy I thought it was the perfect case, but I kinda regret going with it. This isn't my first problem with it. My first one came with broken clips on the rubber area. And my side USB's don't work and this seems to not be an isolated case either?








Having two dead USB ports when I could really use them is pretty frustrating.


----------



## kazuya05

I agree there are two dead usb.
bitfenix I wrote on the topic of this condition,
A lot of people complain about the same situation like us.
I threw wanted us to take an e-mail.
had a turn yet.


----------



## Qrchak

Ports in my Prodygy works fine, of course You didn't put both connectors to MB


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Ports in my Prodygy works fine, of course You didn't put both connectors to MB


Not sure how your Prodigy is wired but both my side USB 3.0's converge into one connector which plugs into the USB 3.0 header on my motherboard.


----------



## kazuya05

this situation some ps / 2 port keyboard and then solved by connecting the written format.
usb port that will not have anything.
dvd writer does not exist.
though perhaps I'd try.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Both my usb ports work fine. Sounds like a bad mother board or you do not have them connected correctly.


----------



## Scotty99

Its more likely he is using a different motherboard than you...


----------



## phillyd

That doesn't even make any sense.


----------



## Synomenon

Hey Phillyd, that "OCN55" coupon doesn't work with the Prodigy?


----------



## phillyd

Sorry but cases are exempt due to a very minor profit margin on them.


----------



## Synomenon

Ah ok. Going to have to wait for Newegg or OutletPC to get them in again. Performance-PC's shipping cost is twice that of Newegg.


----------



## kazuya05

asrock z77e ıtx


----------



## phillyd

I think they did a deal with the devil to get those prices.

But the amount of cases they can stock can't hurt their prices.


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazuya05*
> 
> asrock z77e ıtx


Me too.


----------



## klipo71e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Why do you have a Western Digital external HDD inside your case where your gpu should be?


Because i dint have an gpu now and dont wanna see the ugly intel stock cpu cooler. Its not fixed and will not stay there for ever


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> Me too.


I tried one of those at first too. Was a huge hunk of crap. Couldn't get it to run stable. I would suggest the gigabyte one of you are not over clocking or the Asus one of you are.


----------



## declank

Just for fun and to help others with their build, please copy and paste, only edit what you think is better for a low - med - high prodigy build.

Something like this would/will help others immensely as we will all have different expectation of a build.

On a budget (+option for boost/upgrade)

- Power Supply: 350W nicked from HP box
- CPU: Intel Pentium G860 @ 3.00GHz
- Motherboard: Gigabyte Z77N-WiFi
- Cooler: OEM (G860 runs cool)
- RAM: Corsair XMS3 2x 2Gb=4Gb DDR3 1333MHz Memory
- Hard Drive: 250GB HDD & 2 x 1TB HDD (RAIDED)
- Graphics Card: Asus AMD Radeon HD 6670 Graphics Card (1GB, PCI-Express, GDDR5)
- Sound: Onboard Sound Card
- Optical Drive: SATA DVD drive nicked from HP box

Total cost = £250

Midrange (sensible money)

- Please complete me

Bulldozer (flagship)

- Please complete me


----------



## mwayne5

For the people having problems with the ASRock board, make sure the only cable you have plugged in is the USB 3.0 cable. Don't plug in the USB 2.0 cable into your motherboard. Just the 3.0.


----------



## declank

Adding mid-range to this:

On a budget (+option for boost/upgrade)

- Power Supply: 350W nicked from HP box
- CPU: Intel Pentium G860 @ 3.00GHz
- Motherboard: Gigabyte Z77N-WiFi
- Cooler: OEM (G860 runs cool)
- RAM: Corsair XMS3 2x 2Gb=4Gb DDR3 1333MHz Memory
- Hard Drive: 250GB HDD & 2 x 1TB HDD (RAIDED)
- Graphics Card: Asus AMD Radeon HD 6670 Graphics Card (1GB, PCI-Express, GDDR5)
- Sound: Onboard Sound Card
- Optical Drive: SATA DVD drive nicked from HP box

Total cost = £250

Midrange (sensible money)

- Power Supply: OCZ ZS 750W PSU
- CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K 3.40GHz Ivybridge Processor overclocked to a staggering 4.20GHz
- Motherboard: ASRoc Z77E-ITX Intel Z77 (Socket 1155) DDR3 mini ITX Motherboard
- Cooler: Corsair H60 CPU Cooler
- RAM: Corsair Vengeance White 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Dual Channel Kit
- Hard Drive: 120GB SSD & 1TB HDD
- Graphics Card: KFA2 GTX 660Ti EX OC 2GB
- Sound: High Definition 7.1 Onboard Sound Card
- Optical Drive: LG Blu-Ray Reader / DVD±RW Drive - OEM

Total cost = £600

Bulldozer (flagship)

- Please complete me


----------



## audioholic

Anyone else need measurements before I put my case back together? Send me a PM


----------



## phillyd

You should post em here a for general reference.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Oh god no not an OCZ PSU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Anyone else need measurements before I put my case back together? Send me a PM


I'd like to know if you could fit a Phobya Quad 480 radiator in the front of the prodigy.

264x242x46mm


----------



## Fateman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *declank*
> 
> Adding mid-range to this:
> 
> On a budget (+option for boost/upgrade)
> 
> - Power Supply: 350W nicked from HP box
> - CPU: Intel Pentium G860 @ 3.00GHz
> *- Motherboard: Gigabyte Z77N-WiFi*
> - Cooler: OEM (G860 runs cool)
> - RAM: Corsair XMS3 2x 2Gb=4Gb DDR3 1333MHz Memory
> - Hard Drive: 250GB HDD & 2 x 1TB HDD (RAIDED)
> - Graphics Card: Asus AMD Radeon HD 6670 Graphics Card (1GB, PCI-Express, GDDR5)
> - Sound: Onboard Sound Card
> - Optical Drive: SATA DVD drive nicked from HP box
> 
> Total cost = £250


The motherboard you mentioned is useless in my opinion. no need for Z chipset for a budget PC, not mentioning only 4-pin Additional CPU power connection. for serious over-clocking you usually need 8pin. so in this case I would stick with something like this MSI B75IA-E33 so you can save a few pounds, or if you want something with OC potential for future I would go with ASRoc Z77E-ITX Intel Z77 or ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe, however they are a little bit extra moneywise.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Oh god no not an OCZ PSU
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Anyone else need measurements before I put my case back together? Send me a PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know if you could fit a Phobya Quad 480 radiator in the front of the prodigy.
> 
> 264x242x46mm
Click to expand...

I think you could. Case is barely too small for two 240's which are a bit wider


----------



## dmanstasiu

I'll check when I get home. He was offering, I asked


----------



## audioholic

Give me a minute







I just reassembled my case(sort of) to get an idea for my layout and to make sure everything will fit.
Heres a picture of what I have going on


----------



## phillyd

You guys know of an easy way to make the case screwed together instead of riveted? I really want to be able to disassemble it for paint and mods and such.


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You guys know of an easy way to make the case screwed together instead of riveted? I really want to be able to disassemble it for paint and mods and such.


I was thinking of screwing mine back together, but I was concerned about the structure as I will have so much weight insidesee picture)

You may be ok bolting the motherboard tray but I would rivet the rest honestly. I mean you could just use some small bolts and nuts I am sure and it would be ok if that is what you really wanted to do.


----------



## dneill2006

Not like the many liquid cooled beasts on here but still pretty good















PC Specification:
Case - BitFenix Prodigy (Arctic White)
Motherboard - ASRock Z77E-ITX
RAM - Kingston HyperX Genesis Grey 8GB 1600MHz (2x4GB)
CPU - Intel Core i5-3570K 3.40GHz
Heatsink - Xigmatek Loki SD963 [Noctua NF-B9-PWM 92mm Fan]
PSU - OCZ ZS Series 650W
Graphics Card - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 2GB Windforce 3X
SSD - Crucial M4 128GB
HHD1 - Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB
HHD2 - Seagate Barracuda 2TB
Optical Drive - LG GH24NS95 24x DVD±RW
Fan1 - BitFenix Spectre Plain BLACK 120mm
Fan2 - Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN (Blue)
Mouse - Logitech G400
Keyboard - Microsoft SideWinder X4
Xbox 360 Wireless Receiver/Controller
IR Remote/Receiver for PC (Cyberlink/MCE)


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Oh god no not an OCZ PSU
> I'd like to know if you could fit a Phobya Quad 480 radiator in the front of the prodigy.
> 
> 264x242x46mm


nope, it will hit the rails on the case...it is really close though


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dneill2006*
> 
> Not like the many liquid cooled beasts on here but still pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC Specification:
> Case - BitFenix Prodigy (Arctic White)
> Motherboard - ASRock Z77E-ITX
> RAM - Kingston HyperX Genesis Grey 8GB 1600MHz (2x4GB)
> CPU - Intel Core i5-3570K 3.40GHz
> Heatsink - Xigmatek Loki SD963 [Noctua NF-B9-PWM 92mm Fan]
> PSU - OCZ ZS Series 650W
> Graphics Card - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 2GB Windforce 3X
> SSD - Crucial M4 128GB
> HHD1 - Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB
> HHD2 - Seagate Barracuda 2TB
> Optical Drive - LG GH24NS95 24x DVD±RW
> Fan1 - BitFenix Spectre Plain BLACK 120mm
> Fan2 - Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN (Blue)
> Mouse - Logitech G400
> Keyboard - Microsoft SideWinder X4
> Xbox 360 Wireless Receiver/Controller
> IR Remote/Receiver for PC (Cyberlink/MCE)[/quote
> 
> Looks good
> They all use air ]


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> nope, it will hit the rails on the case...it is really close though


What rails? any way this could be modded?


----------



## audioholic

The case has indents on the side for the panels to sit flush with each other. I dont think that it could be modded without compromising the structure of the case itself.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> The case has indents on the side for the panels to sit flush with each other. I dont think that it could be modded without compromising the structure of the case itself.


I don't care about the structure ... can it be done?


----------



## phillyd

@Dman, if i were you, I would cut a wood block or something to size and try to fit it.


----------



## audioholic

I would have to say no. The only way I could see it working is if you do not use side panels then I think it will be just fine


----------



## phillyd

I wanna mount a 700mm (5 140mm) rad using the top 120 slot (modded) to hold the middle fan on and leave off the side panels. like wings lol


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> I would have to say no. The only way I could see it working is if you do not use side panels then I think it will be just fine


I could always make full acrylic panels








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I wanna mount a 700mm (5 140mm) rad using the top 120 slot (modded) to hold the middle fan on and leave off the side panels. like wings lol


DO. EET.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

how close are we talking for the 242mm wide rad? it is quoted on the bitfenix site as being 250 so i would have thought it would fit?


----------



## audioholic

You have about 230mm between the rails.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> You have about 230mm between the rails.


so you can't even fit 2 120mm fans side by side? could you post a picture? this has really screwed up my plans


----------



## audioholic

If you're trying to do 240s side by side it won't work. So I don't think 2x120 fans will fit either


----------



## dmanstasiu

But I want a quad 480 in the front of my prodigy


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I wanna mount a 700mm (5 140mm) rad using the top 120 slot (modded) to hold the middle fan on and leave off the side panels. like wings lol


Make it into propellers and you could have a flying helicopter prodigy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> But I want a quad 480 in the front of my prodigy


You could probably mount it to the outside of the case with some pipes and a metal shroud, but it might be really front heavy at that point.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Make it into propellers and you could have a flying helicopter prodigy


Yes! I'll take two of em and attach em in the middle and put em perpindicular, then attach em to the top via a Delta fan but remove the frame. Then have all the fans pushing air downward. Brilliant! It cannot fail!


----------



## audioholic

Floating Prodigy...awesome!


----------



## phillyd

Now for Alphacool to start throwing radiators at me...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yes! I'll take two of em and attach em in the middle and put em perpindicular, then attach em to the top via a Delta fan but remove the frame. Then have all the fans pushing air downward. Brilliant! It cannot fail!


*And we have liftoff?*


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I wanna mount a 700mm (5 140mm) rad using the top 120 slot (modded) to hold the middle fan on and leave off the side panels. like wings lol
> 
> 
> 
> Make it into propellers and you could have a flying helicopter prodigy
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> But I want a quad 480 in the front of my prodigy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could probably mount it to the outside of the case with some pipes and a metal shroud, but it might be really front heavy at that point.
Click to expand...

Considering it


----------



## dman811

that's what I've thought you were doing this whole time lol


----------



## dmanstasiu

No I would ultimately want it on the inside


----------



## Acurax

For those of you guys disassembling panels/removing PSU cage/etc. what rivets are you using to put it all back together? And can you get them in black?


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> You have about 230mm between the rails.


I've put Tacens Aura PRO 25cm on the front, it's 23cm wide and I had a little space on both sides as I remember. Anyone knows woe wide is chassis? Cause Phobya 480 should fit there.

Bitfenix site said it's 250mm inner and outer diameter








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acurax*
> 
> For those of you guys disassembling panels/removing PSU cage/etc. what rivets are you using to put it all back together? And can you get them in black?


Blind rivets, they came in black too.


----------



## Gobbo

Hello guys, following your tips I have decided to:

get 3770k instead of 3770
get 650 W PSU instead of 850 W. I have chosen the NTX HALE90 650W because
it is modular, has 80+ gold efficiency and it provides 54A on +12V that is good for 670FTW which requires at least 30A. Do you think is a good choice?
get the white version of the case, with windowed side panel
Ah, I have seen some pics of the white case with a black meshed front panel, and it's nice







I think I will get that black panel more later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> 46-48 limited by cooling. But if you delid the CPU (huge thread on intel cpu forum about this) you can get up to 52 or so.


I am not going to delid the CPU, I have never done that and I don't feel so confident.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> [...]
> Gobbo you will love a 3770k, and if you delid it, you should have no problems. Your only concern will be heat dissipation, which can be taken care of with a high quality air cooler / custom loop or if you want to get more extreme, phasechange
> [...]


Which target can I get with a H100i (whithout delid)?

Thakyou guys you are helping me so much


----------



## Fateman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobbo*
> 
> Which target can I get with a H100i (whithout delid)?


Difficult to say. It all depends on the chip you will get, not two chips are made equal

Some need more voltage to get to higher clocks than others, and more voltage means more heat, without deliding you are limited because heat from the cheap is not being transferred to the heat shield efficiently, so no matter what cooler you will get you will be limited.

But generally speaking you might be able to get to 4.6 - 4.8 GHz without much trouble, if your chip is not a really bad one. Try to read a bit more on the OCing here on the forum, you might get a better idea what it takes.


----------



## Gobbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> Try to read a bit more on the OCing here on the forum, you might get a better idea what it takes.


Yep, I definitely have to read smtg about it.

In the meantime, what do you think about this airflow?


----------



## sweetoxic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> I have my top fan as an exhuast, but only to keep dust from falling into the case. The Corsair SPs are good to use with radiators. For case fans, look at the Corsair AF fans.


so just buy 2 AF series ? actually i dont use the radiators right now...it is ok? my proc i5 3570...

and is AF series noise ? coz i want the silent one


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobbo*
> 
> In the meantime, what do you think about this airflow?


It's proper airflow in this case


----------



## Fateman

I would turn the 140mm fan so it blows into the case, otherwise you might get shortage of air in the case and it will suck in dust from outside. Also the 230 mm pro fan is a bit loud on highest rpms, so if you want to have quiet PC you will need to regulate it to 500rpm or so, which also lowers the air intake (or you might want to buy non-pro version which is quieter but the performance is still good). You definitely want to get more air into the case than out of it, that's the key point.


----------



## Gobbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> It's proper airflow in this case


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> I would turn the 140mm fan so it blows into the case, otherwise you might get shortage of air in the case and it will suck in dust from outside.


So we have two discordant opinions here








I think that Fateman is right, any others opinion guys?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> Also the 230 mm pro fan is a bit loud on highest rpms, so if you want to have quiet PC you will need to regulate it to 500rpm or so, which also lowers the air intake (or you might want to buy non-pro version which is quieter but the performance is still good).


Quiet PC is not exactly my priority but it's welcome... I think that I can manage fan rpms both through corsair software that come wiht the h100i , and the mobo fw.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> You definitely want to get more air into the case than out of it, that's the key point.


Copy that!


----------



## Scotty99

Alternatively you could get the no pro 230mm, those are dead silent from what ive gathered.

As for the back fan as an intake, id say that is not needed. 230mm fans push a ton of air, this alone will create positive pressure inside of a case (so long as you get the black version with mesh front). Also if you had the rear as intake you would need to add a dust filter to it, not a hard thing to do but just keep it in mind.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobbo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> It's proper airflow in this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> I would turn the 140mm fan so it blows into the case, otherwise you might get shortage of air in the case and it will suck in dust from outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we have two discordant opinions here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that Fateman is right, any others opinion guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> Also the 230 mm pro fan is a bit loud on highest rpms, so if you want to have quiet PC you will need to regulate it to 500rpm or so, which also lowers the air intake (or you might want to buy non-pro version which is quieter but the performance is still good).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quiet PC is not exactly my priority but it's welcome... I think that I can manage fan rpms both through corsair software that come wiht the h100i , and the mobo fw.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> You definitely want to get more air into the case than out of it, that's the key point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Copy that!
Click to expand...

Corsair H100i can only control PWM fans (which the spectre isn't). As for your motherboard's control, most don't have a slider option. You only get full or auto


----------



## Qrchak

Plus rear fan as intake will suck warm air from PSU. If You want positive pressure stay with 230 on front and 2x120 on top.

As for Phobya Xtreme 480, I've done some measurements (I think someone with empty case would do it better).
If we make some "dremeling" this rad should fit.


----------



## Fateman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Plus rear fan as intake will suck warm air from PSU. If You want positive pressure stay with 230 on front and 2x120 on top.


Well I wont be afraid of the hot air from PSU as there will be almost none. He has got a 650 W 80+ Gold PSU. he wont be using more than 300W during load, so the PSU will not heat up that much. Most of the time the air from the PSU exhaust will be cool enough to cool the radiator on top.

230mm is enough to provide positive pressure, however if you get rid of the fan at the back, the air will move in freely as the rear top fan would suck it in. you can place a filter there with no fan. but if you have a free fan (e.g. one of two you got with a case) that you can use I would put it there on lowest RPM settings (use adapter with resistor or fan controller), It will only help I believe.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Plus rear fan as intake will suck warm air from PSU. If You want positive pressure stay with 230 on front and 2x120 on top.
> 
> As for Phobya Xtreme 480, I've done some measurements (I think someone with empty case would do it better).
> If we make some "dremeling" this rad should fit.


I have a dremel ... I'm actually quite interested by this possibility. If I could run 7.120mm of rad space in a prodigy I'd be happy


----------



## Qrchak

Well. You want to put there 480, 240 and 120/140 ??








If You fit all that rads in there it will be f....in tight








And I think top rad and fans have to be mounted external.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Would be gorgeous too see though!


----------



## Gobbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Corsair H100i can only control PWM fans (which the spectre isn't). As for your motherboard's control, most don't have a slider option. You only get full or auto


I found this:
Quote:


> Not all is perfect in fanland though. All three of the fan headers are four-pin headers and can accept both 3-pin voltage controlled and 4-pin PWM fans. Unfortunately, the JCHA header can control 3-pin (voltage controlled) fans, but the other two cannot. EVGA is looking into this issue and trying to figure out why the other two headers are struggling to control 3-pin fans. For now, if you're going to use the Stinger to control your fans, be sure to invest in PWM fans that can be controlled by this BIOS. - See more at: http://www.overclockers.com/evga-z77-stinger-review#sthash.7aHfBnjY.dpuf


form: http://www.overclockers.com/evga-z77-stinger-review

Seems like the JCHA h. can control my 230 mm fan?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I have a dremel ... I'm actually quite interested by this possibility. If I could run 7.120mm of rad space in a prodigy I'd be happy


Please at least try the 480, I really want to use this rad but I don't want to buy it if it wont work
If only the prodigy was like 10mm bigger in each direction!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowbudgethooker*
> 
> Would be gorgeous too see though!


Yes it would !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Please at least try the 480, I really want to use this rad but I don't want to buy it if it wont work
> If only the prodigy was like 10mm bigger in each direction!


I don't own the rad either








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Well. You want to put there 480, 240 and 120/140 ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If You fit all that rads in there it will be f....in tight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think top rad and fans have to be mounted external.


Phobya + 4x 120mm's internally on the front

The 240 + 120mm are already mounted (both internally). Although I really loved the loved of the external 120 on the back so I think I'll run that in push (exhaust).

So:
External 140mm (new rad) on the back, push with BGears fan
Internal EX240 with 2x SP120 high performance
Internal Phobya Quad 480 with ... haven't decided yet. I'll see if there's anywhere I can borow a phobya in vancouver (Craigslist?







)


----------



## kazuya05

friends
unless the side in the only USB3.0 USB3.0 inputs. quite effective at what to wear
I plug in both 2.0 and 3.0 I not know.
If you install only the 3.0 is backwards compatible with 2.0, he knew.
yeah I agree
I'm an idiot


----------



## dmanstasiu

Ok.


----------



## nostrata

Would a 4 x 120 work if you use the 230 fan in front of it? That way you could get the fan in there as a spacer to get around the lip of the case. I guess you would loose a little bit of fan coverage in the corners but it shouldn't matter to much.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostrata*
> 
> Would a 4 x 120 work if you use the 230 fan in front of it? That way you could get the fan in there as a spacer to get around the lip of the case. I guess you would loose a little bit of fan coverage in the corners but it shouldn't matter to much.


That's a good point, I just realized the rad wouldn't be directly against the case (necessarily)...hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

The rad is ever so slightly thicker than 2x 120mm fans so maybe this could be an advantageous way to do things.

Thanks for the click!


----------



## audioholic

I still think you may hit the side panel...not positive though







Im not trying to be Debby Downer just dont want to see you guys waste money.


----------



## Acurax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> I still think you may hit the side panel...not positive though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not trying to be Debby Downer just dont want to see you guys waste money.


Well somebody should try it...I wanna see it!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> I still think you may hit the side panel...not positive though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not trying to be Debby Downer just dont want to see you guys waste money.


Oh yeah I wholeheartedly agree. I'm just weighing my options. i really have no use for a 7970 let alone a 2600k, so I'm considering just finishing this build up, selling it, and then putting together a small AMD APU build ..


----------



## euf0ria

Think about if a manufacturer could make a custom rad for us with the total right lenght, width and heigt to perfectly fit in the whole roof or the whole front. That would be awesome!


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> So:
> External 140mm (new rad) on the back, push with BGears fan
> Internal EX240 with 2x SP120 high performance
> Internal Phobya Quad 480 with ... haven't decided yet. I'll see if there's anywhere I can borow a phobya in vancouver (Craigslist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'm not sure if You can put 4 120mm fans on the front.
Case could be little too short for front and top rads and fans mounted internally. Front rad with fan/fans will be 7-8cm thick so we have 27-28 cm to the back of the case (depending on what fan we use), 240 rads having over 270mm length, it can be difficult to fit all this inside.


----------



## declank

I cannot believe how expensive PSU's have gone! Must be the copper.

This is the best I could find for price:
http://www.ebuyer.com/200489-coolermaster-gx-550w-psu-rs-550-acaae3-uk

I can't imagine any server using .75-1kW.... how do you justify needing that power??
Surely your paying through the nose for wattage you'll never use.


----------



## declank

Shame they dont make this as single bay, although probably OTT:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aerocool-V12XT-Large-Screen-Controller/dp/B002N5LV3U/ref=sr_1_18?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1361963789&sr=1-18


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *declank*
> 
> I cannot believe how expensive PSU's have gone! Must be the copper.
> 
> This is the best I could find for price:
> http://www.ebuyer.com/200489-coolermaster-gx-550w-psu-rs-550-acaae3-uk
> 
> I can't imagine any server using .75-1kW.... how do you justify needing that power??
> Surely your paying through the nose for wattage you'll never use.


just get a corsair CX430, cheap and extremely reliable


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> So:
> External 140mm (new rad) on the back, push with BGears fan
> Internal EX240 with 2x SP120 high performance
> Internal Phobya Quad 480 with ... haven't decided yet. I'll see if there's anywhere I can borow a phobya in vancouver (Craigslist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if You can put 4 120mm fans on the front.
> Case could be little too short for front and top rads and fans mounted internally. Front rad with fan/fans will be 7-8cm thick so we have 27-28 cm to the back of the case (depending on what fan we use), 240 rads having over 270mm length, it can be difficult to fit all this inside.
Click to expand...

That's not a problem, I can just move the 240mm further back


----------



## Qrchak

So go for it. I was considering Phobya Xtreme 480 instead of 200, but 200 won competition because of easier mounting.

I really wish Prodigy was little longer for that on top:

http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p12851_Phobya-Xtreme-400.html


----------



## dmanstasiu

True, but the 200 wont be near the cooling potential of 4x120s


----------



## TexasCableGuy

I'm looking for anyone that purchased a Bitfenix Windowed Side Panel.. I'm interested in buying your unmodified stock panel.. Drop me a PM

Thanks


----------



## audioholic

Has anyone mounted a fan controller next to the PSU? I am trying to figure out the best way to mount it...make a custom panel ?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Has anyone mounted a fan controller next to the PSU? I am trying to figure out the best way to mount it...make a custom panel ?


I'm in the middle of doing this with a Kaze controller. The first thing to note is if you want the knobs on the front of the psu cage, or back of the case (outside), then you'll need to sand down the edges of the fan controller. It's about 0.5mm too wide ( or tall, in this case )

That being said if you want the knobs on top, I would make a custom acrylic panels with 4 holes for the knobs. It's the most efficient way to aesthetically incorporate the controller imo


----------



## audioholic

Im using a Recon, so no knobs







And I am putting it in the hole next to the PSU. So I kind of want to flush mount it that way. And the way the Recon mount is I need to cut it to fit next to the PSU.








(where the mesh is)


----------



## dmanstasiu

: How deep is the recon?


----------



## audioholic

Recon is not deep itself( it is the mounting brackets that are deep. I dont have the measurements here, I can tonight.


----------



## Qrchak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Has anyone mounted a fan controller next to the PSU? I am trying to figure out the best way to mount it...make a custom panel ?


On page 564 You've got example.


----------



## Scotty99

My goodness these things are extremely popular, especially the black one. My microcenter just had 10+ of these in stock and they sold out within a week, and every online store is out of them as well.


----------



## xbournex

We're doing our best to ship them to our channels as soon as possible.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Recon is not deep itself( it is the mounting brackets that are deep. I dont have the measurements here, I can tonight.


I already dremeled off the back half of my controller


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrchak*
> 
> On page 564 You've got example.


When he said next too, I believe he meant in the PSU cage.


----------



## mrsmiles

are there any recommended Modular PSU's for the Bitfenix Prodigy, currently in the middle of planning out a build and the only thing that has me a bit stumped is the PSU.
something i can buy off canadacomputers would be great.


----------



## mrsmiles

are there any recommended Modular PSU's for the Bitfenix Prodigy, currently in the middle of planning out a build and the only thing that has me a bit stumped is the PSU.


----------



## dmanstasiu

140mm or less ideally. 160mm fits but the connectors get squished and you have to force the PSU in. In other words, SFX


----------



## mrsmiles

would something like this work? or the step up from that the x660? slightly cheaper for me.


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> When he said next too, I believe he meant in the PSU cage.


exactly.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> would something like this work? or the step up from that the x660? slightly cheaper for me.


It would WORK, but it would be at the 160mm maximum length, *this* or *this* would give you the space you need at the recommended 140mm length. You can also buy a *short cable kit* that will allow your built to have as little excess modding (if you are planning on doing any) as needed.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> exactly.


lol thats what I figured


----------



## omrheadshoto

Its a tad bit of a squeeze but the seasonic x-650 is amazing. the fan rarely turns on and even when it does is 100% silent.


----------



## jjpctech

help!

i cant find a PSU for this damn case

It must be a Hybrid Fan psu
800W Plus
and be less than 160MM long.

:/


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjpctech*
> 
> help!
> 
> i cant find a PSU for this damn case
> 
> It must be a Hybrid Fan psu
> 800W Plus
> and be less than 160MM long.
> 
> :/


why 800+ ?

The largest PSU I can recommend is my PC Power and Cooling silencer mk II 750w

it's a tough fit, but it does fit in there quite nicely.
it's actually about 161mm deep, but it still fits nonetheless









here's my album with it in there.


----------



## gogosto

My rig is complete.

Ready to play!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gogosto*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rig is complete.
> 
> Ready to play!


beautiful. now I know what my components would look in the case.







would you mind filling our your specs so we can see what you are rocking?


----------



## mrsmiles

Built new rig went with a semi-modular Corsair CX600m, just started reading but people seem to think this is a subpar PSU, anyone have any experience with it or have had any issues?


----------



## J0my

Hopefully i can make my mates build soon ^_^


----------



## Beat

Hey guys,

Does anyone know if the Artic Accelero Hybrid 7970 edition will fit in a Prodigy? Or is it too tight against the side panel?

Thanks


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Hey guys, I was wondering if you guys could tell me the longest graphics card I could fit in this thing with the top drive cage installed?

I know they say 180mm, but the one review I found on bit-tech said that they fit a gtx 660ti (191mm) in there, but were only able to do so with overlap, meaning they couldn't remove the drive bay without removing the video card.

I have a 560ti kicking around and its 209mm, I was wondering if there is any chance of that thing fitting in there with the top cage installed?

Reason I ask is looking to use this as a LAN rig and a media server, planning on tossing 4 3TB reds in there.

Thanks,
Schubie


----------



## SalisburySteak

I think if you have the bays screwed in backwards, the bays do not block the card. I think it was posted like a +100 pages ago


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gogosto*
> 
> 
> 
> My rig is complete.
> 
> Ready to play!


Same cooler








Nice pic!


----------



## Yakikuze

Check out my worklog everytg is done and completed together with the Photoshoot session

http://forum.lowyat.net/topic/2671187


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beat*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anyone know if the Artic Accelero Hybrid 7970 edition will fit in a Prodigy? Or is it too tight against the side panel?
> 
> Thanks


No sorry. there isnt enough room to put that cooler on there without modifying the side panel. The max size you can put in there is maybe 40mm. That cooler is 54mm


----------



## audioholic

You're alive!!!!


----------



## SonofJor-El

not really...


----------



## mrsmiles

question:

is the front fan of the prodigy actually pulling in air with that front cover?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> question:
> 
> is the front fan of the prodigy actually pulling in air with that front cover?


Yes..the front is vented around the white faceplate and it allows a fan to pull enough air easily.


----------



## mrsmiles

should i be making use of the top for addition fans? will they make much difference? if i do should they be pull or push?
thanks for the response.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> should i be making use of the top for addition fans? will they make much difference? if i do should they be pull or push?
> thanks for the response.


depends on your setup, to be honest, 1 exhaust plus the 2 pulling on the front ( or one big one) will be perfect, it will give you a straight airflow ( not turbulence introduced from above) and it will give you a positive pressure, reducing dust.


----------



## longroadtrip

My advice would be to experiment a little bit. It will depend on the hardware...different configurations get different results.


----------



## renrenderla

Hi Guys! Im a newbie in this forum!

Just wanna share my new build! My PRODIGY!


----------



## audioholic

Love that window!!


----------



## motokill36

Looks Great


----------



## longroadtrip

Nice job renrenderla!







I really like the way you vented the windows...looks great!


----------



## renrenderla

Thanks for all your compliment guys!

My goal for that build was just to make it look badass without doing heavy modding.

The Innards!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renrenderla*
> 
> Thanks for all your compliment guys!
> 
> My goal for that build was just to make it look badass without doing heavy modding.


IMO it is a resounding success then! Great job! Did you use extensions or sleeve the cables?


----------



## UCLAco2016

Will the rosewill 750w semi modular psu fit? I can't find any builds with someone using it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182133&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL030113&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL030113-_-EMC-030113-Index-_-PowerSupplies-_-17182133-L04C


----------



## Beat

Will a Seasonic M12II 750w or Corsair TX750M fit in this case?

I can't find any answers anywhere :/


----------



## Lutfij

Hmmm - renrenderla - that is a mighty fine looking case you got there! modded it yourself? so how'd you do those slanted vents on the panel?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UCLAco2016*
> 
> Will the rosewill 750w semi modular psu fit? I can't find any builds with someone using it.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182133&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL030113&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL030113-_-EMC-030113-Index-_-PowerSupplies-_-17182133-L04C


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beat*
> 
> Will a Seasonic M12II 750w or Corsair TX750M fit in this case?
> 
> I can't find any answers anywhere :/


Rather than ask if a specific PSU will fit...simply look here under the PSU compatibility and see if it fits the measurements that are known to work.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Hmmm - renrenderla - that is a mighty fine looking case you got there! modded it yourself? so how'd you do those slanted vents on the panel?


laser cut?


----------



## ArtX38

*Bitfenix Prodigy "Mirror"*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1366334/bitfenix-prodigy-mirror#post_19414508


----------



## longroadtrip

^^^ I like what you did with the mirror effect! Really creative work!


----------



## Kurio

Hello, seems that u cannot use which psu u want with this case.

how does ax750/ax850 fit?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> Hello, seems that u cannot use which psu u want with this case.
> 
> how does ax750/ax850 fit?


It depends on the PSU length. 160mm is the maximum and tight limit.


----------



## Kurio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> It depends on the PSU length. 160mm is the maximum and tight limit.


I understand, ive seen a few people with AX750 etc, but seems like that wont fit without a mod since its actually 180mm

thx for answer


----------



## nycste

So call me anything you'd like but I still haven't setup my Bitfenix 230led yet where am I supposed to plug those two little pins into the motherboard power or hdd activity led connectors ? Which don't even seem to work on my side panel I even scotch taped them because they don't hold together.. Thx


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> Hello, seems that u cannot use which psu u want with this case.
> 
> how does ax750/ax850 fit?












If you want a 750W psu just get one of these.

I'm using one in my prodigy right now, it barely fits and it can be a bit chaotic, but it works rather well.

OP maybe we should have a PSU compatibility list....


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a 750W psu just get one of these.
> 
> I'm using one in my prodigy right now, it barely fits and it can be a bit chaotic, but it works rather well.
> 
> *OP maybe we should have a PSU compatibility list....*


I hate to be brutal here, but building in an MITX form factor means be aware of your space and learn to measure. You have 160mm of space in there, That means at least 15mm should be dedicated for cables. That leaves 145mm for the PSU.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> So call me anything you'd like but I still haven't setup my Bitfenix 230led yet where am I supposed to plug those two little pins into the motherboard power or hdd activity led connectors ? Which don't even seem to work on my side panel I even scotch taped them because they don't hold together.. Thx


You don't plug it into the motherboard..that 2 pin connector is if you are using the Hydra to control the LEDs...put the jumper back on the connector and the LEDs will work.

@Sniper..couldn't agree more...I've just been referring people to the 2nd post where it gives dimension compatibility.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I hate to be brutal here, but building in an MITX form factor means be aware of your space and learn to measure. You have 160mm of space in there, That means at least 15mm should be dedicated for cables. That leaves 145mm for the PSU.


This is true, I knew what I was getting myself into with my big PSU...

I guess I didn't know what I was thinking suggesting that...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> You don't plug it into the motherboard..that 2 pin connector is if you are using the Hydra to control the LEDs...put the jumper back on the connector and the LEDs will work.
> 
> @Sniper..couldn't agree more...I've just been referring people to the 2nd post where it gives dimension compatibility.


That's a good idea, thanks for the suggestion








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> This is true, I knew what I was getting myself into with my big PSU...
> 
> I guess I didn't know what I was thinking suggesting that...


I'm sorry if you felt I snapped at you, stuff going on, there's nothing wrong with giving me a suggestion on improving the club, and please, continue doing so.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I hate to be brutal here, but building in an MITX form factor means be aware of your space and learn to measure. You have 160mm of space in there, That means at least 15mm should be dedicated for cables. That leaves 145mm for the PSU.


180mm of space, leaving ~155mm for PSU.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> 180mm of space, leaving ~155mm for PSU.


Or you could put an IEC 60320 connector on the back and rotate the PSU this way...similar to what Silverstone is doing in a lot of their cases...







What do you guys think of this idea?


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Or you could put an IEC 60320 connector on the back and rotate the PSU this way...similar to what Silverstone is doing in a lot of their cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of this idea?


What are you doing with that hole in the back?


----------



## longroadtrip

Just make a cover based on the stock PSU mount...


----------



## eqwoody

I think that'd work well. Sucks that the Stinger has such a terrible layout IMO. I love the layout of the ASRock and the Gigabyte.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> You don't plug it into the motherboard..that 2 pin connector is if you are using the Hydra to control the LEDs...put the jumper back on the connector and the LEDs will work.
> 
> @Sniper..couldn't agree more...I've just been referring people to the 2nd post where it gives dimension compatibility.


Sure hope I still have that small plug I have a longer wire ill look for both and try them will be thrilled once I get some blue up in there!


----------



## longroadtrip

If not, you should be able to use a two-pin connector and make your own jumper


----------



## Yakikuze

hi guys, u all can now check out my worklog here at ocn

http://www.overclock.net/t/1367811/monochromos-prodigy-build-mod


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Or you could put an IEC 60320 connector on the back and rotate the PSU this way...similar to what Silverstone is doing in a lot of their cases...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of this idea?


What MOBO you using? Gigabyte?


----------



## longroadtrip

EVGA Stinger...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Those SATA ports are terribly placed..


----------



## xyexz

Not really any different than the ASUS z77 board, I think when you go mini itx you can expect some challenges









ASRock Z77 is nice - I own both and honestly both builds had their little pains.


----------



## Beat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Rather than ask if a specific PSU will fit...simply look here under the PSU compatibility and see if it fits the measurements that are known to work.


That's all good and well, but a TX750M and the Seasonic MII 750W are both Modular, the website specs say they're 160mm in length which is in range of the Prodigy's size but what many seem to fail to see, including myself, is the extra length the modular plugs into the PSU add onto the 160mm size for the Prodigy.

That's why I was asking if those Modulars fit or not as I'm not sure if they are 160mm in length including the plugs or not. I tried to get my HX750 inside with no luck mostly due thanks to the modular plugs.

That's why I wanted to know if anyone had any success with those PSU's.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beat*
> 
> That's all good and well, but a TX750M and the Seasonic MII 750W are both Modular, the website specs say they're 160mm in length which is in range of the Prodigy's size but what many seem to fail to see, including myself, is the extra length the modular plugs into the PSU add onto the 160mm size for the Prodigy.
> 
> That's why I was asking if those Modulars fit or not as I'm not sure if they are 160mm in length including the plugs or not. I tried to get my HX750 inside with no luck mostly due thanks to the modular plugs.
> 
> That's why I wanted to know if anyone had any success with those PSU's.


You could always buy a PSU extension here.


----------



## prospectjp

I have an ax860, you can force it in if you like, but im just using motherboard stands offs in the back, to give it a bit of space.

Its not like your ever gonna see the back of the case when its on your desk


----------



## knet370

my prodigydaire.













gtx680
3770k
gigabyte z77n
16gb ddr3 1866
128gb ssd
ax750
watercooled


----------



## Lutfij

You seem to have very nice tubing work!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knet370*
> 
> my prodigydaire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtx680
> 3770k
> gigabyte z77n
> 16gb ddr3 1866
> 128gb ssd
> ax750
> watercooled


Nice work by Tantric







Love the face of that Prodigy.


----------



## euf0ria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knet370*
> 
> my prodigydaire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtx680
> 3770k
> gigabyte z77n
> 16gb ddr3 1866
> 128gb ssd
> ax750
> watercooled


What Reservoir is that?
I just love the white plastic! It´s a shame i didn´t get my res. in white.


----------



## krazyatom

wow I really like this case.
Does it fit my asus rampage III Gene? Does anyone have asus rampage III Gene?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> wow I really like this case.
> Does it fit my asus rampage III Gene? Does anyone have asus rampage III Gene?


it can fit. but will require A LOT of modding to make it work out.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> wow I really like this case.
> Does it fit my asus rampage III Gene? Does anyone have asus rampage III Gene?


I would look at someone like adamsi07's Project Prodigious for an idea of how to start going about a mod to fit your motherboard.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Hey guys i've got one of these cases and i'm thinking about putting a 240MM rad in there would this fit on the top of the case if i took the ODD out?
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14569/ex-wat-185/Swiftech_H20-220_EDGE_HD_Series_Liquid_Cooling_Kit_-_Black_CPU_Block_Universal_Mount.html?tl=g30c321s818#blank

Would it fit with the ODD in?

Note: I'm not lazy, just at work and trying to make up hours so i might be in for a total of 11 hours today and don't feel like scoping out my case when i get home.


----------



## audioholic

Easiest thing to do would be to flip the front panel if you want to keep your 5 1/4 bay. Then you have lots of room up top but then you lose your HDD cage


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Easiest thing to do would be to flip the front panel if you want to keep your 5 1/4 bay. Then you have lots of room up top but then you lose your HDD cage


Eh, i can do without the ODD.

Windows is installed. No need for it now.

I'm just concerned if i can mount it and if it would be enough cooling for the 2 components.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Easiest thing to do would be to flip the front panel if you want to keep your 5 1/4 bay. Then you have lots of room up top but then you lose your HDD cage
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, i can do without the ODD.
> 
> Windows is installed. No need for it now.
> 
> I'm just concerned if i can mount it and if it would be enough cooling for the 2 components.
Click to expand...

Single 240 rad for 3570k and 690? Hell no.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Hey guys i've got one of these cases and i'm thinking about putting a 240MM rad in there would this fit on the top of the case if i took the ODD out?
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14569/ex-wat-185/Swiftech_H20-220_EDGE_HD_Series_Liquid_Cooling_Kit_-_Black_CPU_Block_Universal_Mount.html?tl=g30c321s818#blank
> 
> Would it fit with the ODD in?
> 
> Note: I'm not lazy, just at work and trying to make up hours so i might be in for a total of 11 hours today and don't feel like scoping out my case when i get home.


http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Alphacool-NexXxoS-Monsta-240mm-Dual-Radiator--Full-Copper-pid-15965.html

would be better lol


----------



## Gardnerphotos

is a 240 monsta and a 120 45mm thick rad enough cooling for 2 gtx 660tis and a 3770k?


----------



## Deltaechoe

Totally using one of these cases for my 2013 build


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> is a 240 monsta and a 120 45mm thick rad enough cooling for 2 gtx 660tis and a 3770k?


I don't know if you could fit that into the Prodigy without modding (meaning the cards), but if you are modding, then it should be perfectly fine. I would just put the 240 Monsta in the roof, and the 120 in the front on the bottom.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I don't know if you could fit that into the Prodigy without modding (meaning the cards), but if you are modding, then it should be perfectly fine. I would just put the 240 Monsta in the roof, and the 120 in the front on the bottom.


but cooling wise it will be enough?


----------



## omrheadshoto




----------



## omrheadshoto

Hey Everyone,

This is a update to my build so far. I have to replace the red rubber seal from the window is the paint was starting to crack. Changed it for some black rubber. I have also windowed the other side panel too. NEXT STOP WATERCOOLING!!!


----------



## WALSRU

I really love your Prodigy, the black/red theme with your mods looks awesome


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> but cooling wise it will be enough?


I think one 240 Monsta could probably cool the whole thing with ease, but just to be sure get that 120mm


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> is a 240 monsta and a 120 45mm thick rad enough cooling for 2 gtx 660tis and a 3770k?


How are you going to fit 2 GPUs on an ITX board and get them into the Prodigy? Unless you are planning a killer mod, you won't be able to. As for the actual question, theoretically speaking, yes...but I wouldn't OC everything with it.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> but cooling wise it will be enough?


Yes should be ok depending on clocks on cards and cpu and fan speeds used


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Anyone's BP window panel come with scratches?






Thinkin I'll be contacting XBourne, thoughts anyone?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Anyone's BP window panel come with scratches?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: window pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thinkin I'll be contacting XBourne, thoughts anyone?*


probably a good idea


----------



## adamski07

Can't see the scratch. Point it maybe using paint? Anyway, mine came in free from scratches.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I would get some Novus, You'll want some anyways to keep your window looking nice and clean all the time and it takes out surface scratches like a boss. Here's a widow that I did that had massive scratches on my TJ07
> 
> 
> 
> 3 step novus


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I would get some Novus, You'll want some anyways to keep your window looking nice and clean all the time and it takes out surface scratches like a boss. Here's a widow that I did that had massive scratches on my TJ07
> 
> 
> 
> 3 step novus
Click to expand...

Why am I quoted instead of STT? Also that stuff does wonders!


----------



## psi_guy

I picked up a black Prodigy today at a local MC and want to get started on painting the case. I am going for an Iron Man theme. I have decided I want to paint the upper and lower risers gold, and the main body of the case red. I would also like to paint the interior of the case red. I will be doing a plexiglass window mod on the left panel and putting an arc reactor on the front of the case that will either light up when the case is on, or just be the power button and light up as well.

My questions have to do with the paint. Is there a specific kind of paint that works better for computer cases? Is sanding and priming necessary? I have seen a few Prodigy's in this thread with custom paint jobs and am hoping they chime in on this. Thanks for the help.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> I picked up a black Prodigy today at a local MC and want to get started on painting the case. I am going for an Iron Man theme. I have decided I want to paint the upper and lower risers gold, and the main body of the case red. I would also like to paint the interior of the case red. I will be doing a plexiglass window mod on the left panel and putting an arc reactor on the front of the case that will either light up when the case is on, or just be the power button and light up as well.
> 
> My questions have to do with the paint. Is there a specific kind of paint that works better for computer cases? Is sanding and priming necessary? I have seen a few Prodigy's in this thread with custom paint jobs and am hoping they chime in on this. Thanks for the help.


Congratulations on your Prodigy!









The prep work for painting depends on the finish you are looking for...are you going to powder coat, spray...are you looking for a textured, smooth, or clear coat finish? The thing I would be most concerned with is in regards to painting the handles...They flex, so you will need a paint that will also flex with them without cracking.

Personally, I use a combination of airbrush, sprayer, and spray paint depending on the part and the desired finish...I ALWAYS primer and sand if doing this...If it is something more complicated, I'll de-rivet the case and send it out for powder coating...


----------



## rebelcellist

For anyone using the Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE motherboard, will putting a video card in block the header on the mobo for front panel audio? I am still doing some research before I buy a card and install it (I'm in the middle of my first build ever) but it looks like it would sit right on top of this connector.


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rebelcellist*
> 
> For anyone using the Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE motherboard, will putting a video card in block the header on the mobo for front panel audio? I am still doing some research before I buy a card and install it (I'm in the middle of my first build ever) but it looks like it would sit right on top of this connector.


It didn't cause me any issues for either of the prodigy builds I did but it was a tight fit, it depends on how you put the wire in, unfortunately folding the wire to come from behind the gpu and out the other side underneath the gpu is the easiest for some reason but that would mean you'd have to take out the gpu to remove the cable


----------



## rebelcellist

thanks xyexz. I figured that I would have read something about it if it were a problem but it seems like a lot of people are using usb DACs for these boards too.I guess I'll see it when I get my card in


----------



## JeanLucAwesome

Hey guys, I don't know if this the right place to post rig advice, but I figure you guys would know more than anybody about a Prodigy build and this is gonna be my first build in general.

Here's what I threw together on pcpartpicker;

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($80.38 @ Amazon)
*Thermal Compound:* Arctic Cooling MX-2 4g Thermal Paste ($4.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Motherboard:* Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard ($184.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($104.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 750GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($117.28 @ TigerDirect)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card ($389.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* BitFenix Prodigy (Orange) Mini ITX Tower Case ($79.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* BitFenix Spectre Pro 148.7 CFM 200mm Fan ($16.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* BitFenix Spectre LED 43.5 CFM 120mm Fan ($8.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Case Fan:* BitFenix Spectre LED 43.5 CFM 120mm Fan ($8.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Builder 500W 80 PLUS Certified ATX12V Power Supply ($39.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Total:* $1339.50
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-03-10 14:47 EDT-0400)_

My main concern is cooling and how I should set up those fans. Any cooling tips would be greatly appreciated, or maybe there's something in that list I should replace with something else? Water cooling is kinda ruled out for various reasons.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeanLucAwesome*
> 
> Hey guys, I don't know if this the right place to post rig advice, but I figure you guys would know more than anybody about a Prodigy build and this is gonna be my first build in general.
> 
> Here's what I threw together on pcpartpicker;
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($80.38 @ Amazon)
> *Thermal Compound:* Arctic Cooling MX-2 4g Thermal Paste ($4.98 @ Outlet PC)
> *Motherboard:* Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard ($184.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($104.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 750GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($117.28 @ TigerDirect)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card ($389.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* BitFenix Prodigy (Orange) Mini ITX Tower Case ($79.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Case Fan:* BitFenix Spectre Pro 148.7 CFM 200mm Fan ($16.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Case Fan:* BitFenix Spectre LED 43.5 CFM 120mm Fan ($8.98 @ Outlet PC)
> *Case Fan:* BitFenix Spectre LED 43.5 CFM 120mm Fan ($8.98 @ Outlet PC)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair Builder 500W 80 PLUS Certified ATX12V Power Supply ($39.99 @ Newegg)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
> *Total:* $1339.50
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-03-10 14:47 EDT-0400)_
> 
> My main concern is cooling and how I should set up those fans. Any cooling tips would be greatly appreciated, or maybe there's something in that list I should replace with something else? Water cooling is kinda ruled out for various reasons.


Just a heads up, the Noctua cpu cooler comes with an awesome ceramic based thermal compound. saves you 5 bucks.

edit: Also I'd put a little bit more money into your PSU. The builder series are great for small builds for work or family, but I don't know how much I'd trust my 1400 dollar computer to a 40 dollar PSU.


----------



## Andorski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gogosto*
> 
> Hi all!
> This is my Prodigy
> 
> BitFenix Prodigy Artic White
> BitFenix Recon White
> Seasonic G-550 80+ Gold
> Samsung 840 Pro 256Go
> Western Digital Black caviar 1To
> Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
> Intel Core i5 3570K @4.5Ghz
> Phanteks PH-TC14PE Blue
> GSkill Ares 2x4Go @2133Mhz
> 
> I waiting a MSI GTX 670 Power Edition.


Are those 120mm x 20mm Yates Loon fans on the top of the case? I'm asking because I thought that there was no room for a 120mm x 25mm fan at the top, back end of the case when having a Phanteks PH-TC14PE cooler.


----------



## jjpctech

My prodigy is done

















just missing its Custom front panel


----------



## Yumyums

Does anyone know if a OCZ ZX 850w fits in the prodigy?

Product link for reference:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341044

Thanks for any help.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> Does anyone know if a OCZ ZX 850w fits in the prodigy?
> 
> Product link for reference:
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341044
> 
> Thanks for any help.




Step 1: Look down in the dimensions of the psu on newegg.

Step 2: Take the imperial measurement, and use google to convert it to millimeters.

Step 3: Compare the metric equivalent to the size stated to fit the case.

All the best.


----------



## longroadtrip

I see what you did there...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I see what you did there...


Im really not trying to be rude when I say I don't knoow why people dont know to do this. With metal units its not a "it might fit if its bending a little" it either fits, or it does not.


----------



## Yumyums

Yea, you're annoyed - big deal. No need to be a dick about it. Anyway thanks. I'll probably just leave the PSU hanging out a little with some longer screws holding it in, that is until I can get another PSU

PS, it said both 5.91" and 6.89", with 5.91" being 150mm (Which fits) I didn't know which dimension it was because the format was weird (I'm used to LxWxH)


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> Yea, you're annoyed - big deal. No need to be a dick about it


No I'm really not that's the thing. I don't mind looking it up, but I know you, you have to be smart enough to know what I showed in the picture. So, why did you ask?

I honestly think its because people don't know how to do metric/imperial conversions quickly. The thing is I did fit a an oversized psu in this case (AX750) but it took modding, so, at its core the answer is yes, it can be done.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*  *So, why did you ask?*


See my edit, should make sense now


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> See my edit, should make sense now


Totally makes sense. I will add a section to the OP pertaining to reading dimensions and comparing them to the ATX spec, I agree that can be confusing.

(See, something productive came of this.)


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> *Yea, you're annoyed - big deal. No need to be a dick about it.* Anyway thanks. I'll probably just leave the PSU hanging out a little with some longer screws holding it in, that is until I can get another PSU
> 
> PS, it said both 5.91" and 6.89", with 5.91" being 150mm (Which fits) I didn't know which dimension it was because the format was weird (I'm used to LxWxH)


Of course he gets annoyed! He gets asked nearly the same question every few days, I personally use the exact method his screencap shows, it takes 2 seconds, and you can even be lazy and still do it. Also, he is OP, so I wouldn't be a too much smartass back to him.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Of course he gets annoyed! He gets asked nearly the same question every few days, I personally use the exact method his screencap shows, it takes 2 seconds, and you can even be lazy and still do it. Also, he is OP, so I wouldn't be a too much smartass back to him.


There's literally nothing I can do to him other than be a pain in the ass back. But, he can get me in trouble if I do that









If I can fix a problem I am encountering (Being asked a question repeatedly) then I should be the one to do so. Its my job as the op to be knowledgeable about the case, as well as maintain the thread.

It does take a few seconds, you're right, but if you don't know what to do with the information, that could get you spending 200 dollars in the wrong place. Personally, I'd rather be asked/ask and be annoying, than deal with that.

~All the best guys, writing the edits in the OP.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Im really not trying to be rude when I say I don't knoow why people dont know to do this. With metal units its not a "it might fit if its bending a little" it either fits, or it does not.


I know right where you are coming from...it was meant as a compliment. I figure "teach a man to fish."

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> Yea, you're annoyed - big deal. No need to be a dick about it. Anyway thanks. I'll probably just leave the PSU hanging out a little with some longer screws holding it in, that is until I can get another PSU
> 
> PS, it said both 5.91" and 6.89", with 5.91" being 150mm (Which fits) I didn't know which dimension it was because the format was weird (I'm used to LxWxH)


If you look in the last picture in the product gallery, it shows you exactly what the measurements are...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I know right where you are coming from...it was meant as a compliment. I figure "teach a man to fish."


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> Powersupply fitting guide:
> It's been brought to my attention that it is a tedious process to figure out if your PSU, will fit in this case.
> So, here is a quickie field guide on ATX psu specification.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by WikiPedia Article on ATX/EPS Power Supply Standards
> Physical characteristics
> ATX power supplies generally have the dimensions of 6 × 3.4 × 5.5 (inches) and in metric 150 mm × 86 mm × 140/180/200 mm and share a common mounting layout of four screws arranged on the back side of the unit.
> 
> 
> 
> So, the back of the unit (where the IEC connector attaches too) should be 6 inches by 3.4 inches, within a tolerance (a tolerance is a deviation off of a standardized dimension that will still allow universal function, but not conform exactly to spec)
> 
> The third dimension is the problem with the case, as the PSU cage is only 160mm deep, or 6.23 inches for you imperial folks.
> 
> The way dimensions are displayed changes depending on the author of whatever content you are looking at, so, lets take YumYums's PSU that was asked about, the OCZ ZX 850. (note that it is linked if you wish to follow along.
> 
> First dimension we can note under details is: 3.39 inches, which is rather close to 3.4, so within tolerance. The next is 5.91 which, again, really close to 6 inches, so the last measurement must be the depth, which is 6.89 inches, which is over 6.23 inches by a small margin. Yums could probably fit this PSU in his case, but remember, the depth does not account for the space needed for fitting wires into the case as well. I personally account 15mm for wires in my cases, but your mileage may vary.
> 
> I hope this helps people, and also, if you are unsure, feel free to ask. It is better to ask any annoying question, than spend more money than you need to.
Click to expand...

I will help anyone who needs it that's what I'm here to do, but if multiple intelligent individuals are running into problems, there's always a more efficient way then fixing it dozens of times. If people are un sure I still urge them to ask, however, as you can see, I have provided some tools for finding the information themselves. This is an attitude I want to start bringing to the GS staff as well, if you can fix it, fix it, and if not, ask.

Yums, thank you for your co-operation.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Planning decals/appliques for my prodigy, need suggestions for improvement. Doing a red/white/red theme.



Side panel I need suggestions, also, AM3+ motherboard anyone? Or am I looking down the expensive barrel of a 3770k/3930k?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> There's literally nothing I can do to him other than be a pain in the ass back. But, he can get me in trouble if I do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can fix a problem I am encountering (Being asked a question repeatedly) then I should be the one to do so. Its my job as the op to be knowledgeable about the case, as well as maintain the thread.
> 
> It does take a few seconds, you're right, but if you don't know what to do with the information, that could get you spending 200 dollars in the wrong place. Personally, I'd rather be asked/ask and be annoying, than deal with that.
> 
> ~All the best guys, writing the edits in the OP.


Personally, I think it's just a matter of respect, and giving someone that type of attitude is unnecessary. Again, just my personal views on the matter.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I am actually rather curious, is there any config that would make a prodigy rig require more than a 750w PSU? assuming you haven't modded the prodigy to support m-atx?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I am actually rather curious, is there any config that would make a prodigy rig require more than a 750w PSU? assuming you haven't modded the prodigy to support m-atx?


Phase change.


----------



## adamski07

Hello fellow Prodigy owners. My mod for Prodigy is done. Here are the last pieces needed to complete the build. Front panel, Left side window panel, and top rad cover.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Hello fellow Prodigy owners. My mod for Prodigy is done. Here are the last pieces needed to complete the build. Front panel, Left side window panel, and top rad cover.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Simply WOW. =)


----------



## motokill36

ok all not that interesting Just got sick of OCZ rattling PSU so RMA time and Replacement to go in










http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/20130312185635resized.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/20130312185621resized.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fateman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/20130312185635resized.jpg/


Is that a noise dampening foam on the side panel? is it any good? how much does it reduce noise?

G-series Seasonics are very good PSUs, I have the 360 watt version and it is very quiet


----------



## motokill36

Yes its 2mm thick sound dead works ok and give nice look i think .My fans are quiet but on out side as you can see so they can be heard
Yes Psu is so much quieter


----------



## Bazinga11

Hi I am new here and I am about to build a gaming pc
specs are:
i5 3570k
asus p8z77-i deluxe/wd
gigabyte hd 7950
2X4 gb ram
not sure about psu can someone recommend wattage and model?
120gb ssd

I was watching some videos of build guides and one of them said that you need a 3 pin to molex adapter to connect the second fan on the case? This is my first build so I would greatly appreciate if someone could tell me if I need to buy any extra adapters and stuff to build in this case?

Thank you


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga11*
> 
> Hi I am new here and I am about to build a gaming pc
> specs are:
> i5 3570k
> asus p8z77-i deluxe/wd
> gigabyte hd 7950
> 2X4 gb ram
> not sure about psu can someone recommend wattage and model?
> 120gb ssd
> 
> I was watching some videos of build guides and one of them said that you need a 3 pin to molex adapter to connect the second fan on the case? This is my first build so I would greatly appreciate if someone could tell me if I need to buy any extra adapters and stuff to build in this case?
> 
> Thank you


550w should do fine

Seasonic
Corsair
Just posted pics of 2 PSU's that fit 160mm max


----------



## Bazinga11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> 550w should do fine
> 
> Seasonic
> Corsair
> Just posted pics of 2 PSU's that fit 160mm max


Can you please tell me the model number or something to find it online









Also how do you guys connect so many fans? The motherboard doesn't have a lot of slots for them. Also I think the motherboard I have has 4 pin connectors, how many pins do the stock fans on the case have?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga11*
> 
> Can you please tell me the model number or something to find it online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also how do you guys connect so many fans? The motherboard doesn't have a lot of slots for them. Also I think the motherboard I have has 4 pin connectors, how many pins do the stock fans on the case have?


3 pins and fan controllers or a molex rail.


----------



## Bazinga11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> 3 pins and fan controllers or a molex rail.


So if I were just using the 2 stock fans in the case for now, to connect one of the case fans I would have to get a 3 pin to molex adapter right?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga11*
> 
> So if I were just using the 2 stock fans in the case for now, to connect one of the case fans I would have to get a 3 pin to molex adapter right?


yes, but motherboard must have more than 1 case fan channel.


----------



## Bazinga11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> yes, but motherboard must have more than 1 case fan channel.


I think the cpu fan takes one though ;/


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga11*
> 
> I think the cpu fan takes one though ;/


3pin y cable?


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga11*
> 
> I think the cpu fan takes one though ;/


I think you are confused between a channel and a fan header. You can run multiple fans off the same header (on motherboard) with a splitter cable, as long as the wattage of the channel permits, which it should.


----------



## Bazinga11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> 3pin y cable?


In this video: http://www.overclock.net/t/1279693/bitfenix-prodigy-owners-club/5470 from 4:25 to 4:55 he only has space for one 3 pin connecter, so I misheard him the first time. He doesn't have the same mobo as me though, in my specs it says 1 x CPU Fan connector(s) (4 -pin)
1 x Chassis Fan connector(s) (4 -pin) I'm not sure because I have never built a computer before


----------



## Bazinga11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> I think you are confused between a channel and a fan header. You can run multiple fans off the same header (on motherboard) with a splitter cable, as long as the wattage of the channel permits, which it should.


Do I need to buy the splitter cable?


----------



## luciddreamer124

If you want to run multiple fans off the same motherboard header then yes. Here's one where you wouldn't need any other power except from the motherboard (for more then 3, you should get one that has a molex for power)
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_451&products_id=33829


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> If you want to run multiple fans off the same motherboard header then yes. Here's one where you wouldn't need any other power except from the motherboard (for more then 3, you should get one that has a molex for power)
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_451&products_id=33829


I have a phobya 6 way splitter, runs the fans all at 12v off a controller no problem. Not sure if thats what you mean.


----------



## Bazinga11

Thank you!
That seems to be a better alternative than the molex one. The case fans are 3 pin so can I still connect them to 4 pin? So is this good: http://ncix.com/products/?sku=56217&vpn=TX3SPLITTER&manufacture=Startech%2Ecom or http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_128&item_id=047494 since both case fans are 3 pins should I just get the 3 pin one?

Also if I want to add more fans in the future is there a molex to multi fan connection cable, I can't find one.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I have a phobya 6 way splitter, runs the fans all at 12v off a controller no problem. Not sure if thats what you mean.


Well that's off a controller. But do motherboard headers deliver enough power to run that many fans? Sure if you have a fan controller that has 30+W per channel you could easily run that many on one channel, but I have heard otherwise for motherboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga11*
> 
> Thank you!
> That seems to be a better alternative than the molex one. The case fans are 3 pin so can I still connect them to 4 pin? So is this good: http://ncix.com/products/?sku=56217&vpn=TX3SPLITTER&manufacture=Startech%2Ecom or http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_128&item_id=047494 since both case fans are 3 pins should I just get the 3 pin one?
> 
> Also if I want to add more fans in the future is there a molex to multi fan connection cable, I can't find one.


You can plug 3 pin fans into a 4 pin splitter. Nice to have that 4 pin functionality if you ever needed it though. Also, you can have a PWM splitter that connects to the motherboard (for control) but where the fans are powered by a molex, like this one (look at the pictures)
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_451&products_id=34305


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Hours of pages and pictures, posts and comments and nothing! I need that one piece of spark to get my brain rolling on a theme idea but I just can't think of anything.

-I thought of a Transformers theme but what I had in mind for it just wouldn't work with this case.
-I has a flash of a Cortana/Halo theme but that didn't last long. Mainly the colors for motherboards just didn't fit well with it. It involved a lot of laser sketching glass.
-Had a sort of zombie apocalypse theme but for me it would be hard to capture the blood stains on the case. It would have to have been air brushed for me from someone who also loves zombies and blood, etc.
-Dark Knight popped in my head. The only thing that really stood out was everything was with a lot of blacks with this blinding white light at the top to some how maybe make a bat signal to flash against the wall or something.
-A custom blue w/white carbon fiber outlines.

Alright, I has some ideas to throw against the wall but nothing really stuck out. I could do them all and some or all would like but I want that something for me to like as well. Although I like my ideas it's still just barely floating in my mind.

So ... AH!


----------



## w3rw01f

hi









*ADD ME*

Orange Prodigy:




What's inside:
*MB:* Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI
*CPU:* Intel Core i5 3570K @ 3.4Ghz
*CPU Cooling:* Corsair H60 (2013 version)
*GPU:* Intel HD 4000 for now, planning on AMD's HD 7870
*RAM:* 8Gb of Corsairs's Vengeance @ 1600Mhz
*PSU:* Corsair TX650 v2
*Ventilation:* Black Spectre Pro 230mm in front, and Zalman F3 FDB on the other side
*Storage:* 2 old HDD's (500gb seagate and 1Tb WD)
*OS:* Mac OS X Mountain Lion and Windows 7

in total ~$800

Pretty much mainstream build, nothing fancy =)


----------



## chrislegend

*Add me!*



Code:



Code:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/u/336940/chrislegend]chrislegend[/URL] - [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1370628/frost-bitfenix-prodigy-build-log]Frost[/URL]


----------



## Bazinga11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Well that's off a controller. But do motherboard headers deliver enough power to run that many fans? Sure if you have a fan controller that has 30+W per channel you could easily run that many on one channel, but I have heard otherwise for motherboard.
> You can plug 3 pin fans into a 4 pin splitter. Nice to have that 4 pin functionality if you ever needed it though. Also, you can have a PWM splitter that connects to the motherboard (for control) but where the fans are powered by a molex, like this one (look at the pictures)
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_451&products_id=34305


Thank you for your help









I noticed some people here put in a fan controller instead of a dvd drive. How do you guys install windows, can you boot from an external dvd drive? I am trying to making a bootable usb but it isn't working xD


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Well that's off a controller. But do motherboard headers deliver enough power to run that many fans? Sure if you have a fan controller that has 30+W per channel you could easily run that many on one channel, but I have heard otherwise for motherboard.
> You can plug 3 pin fans into a 4 pin splitter. Nice to have that 4 pin functionality if you ever needed it though. Also, you can have a PWM splitter that connects to the motherboard (for control) but where the fans are powered by a molex, like this one (look at the pictures)
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_451&products_id=34305


DO NOT plug multiple fans into a mobo fan header, they don't have the voltage necessary to run more than 1 (sometimes 2) fans.


----------



## usedrname

Hello all, I ordered a build with this case based upon the ASRock FM2A85X-ITX motherboard but have decided to return it and instead buy an FM2 socket A85X chipset ITX motherboard that has onboard Wifi, Bluetooth, and preferrably Widi.

I see there are some out there for A75 chipsets but does anyone know of one for A85X chipsets? Since I plan to use a A10-5800 CPU I would prefer to use the chipset that has been released and is designed for Trinity (A85X).

TLDR: Are there any FM2 A85X ITX motherboards with built in Wifi, Bluetooth and Widi?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w3rw01f*
> 
> hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> Orange Prodigy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's inside:
> *MB:* Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5 3570K @ 3.4Ghz
> *CPU Cooling:* Corsair H60 (2013 version)
> *GPU:* Intel HD 4000 for now, planning on AMD's HD 7870
> *RAM:* 8Gb of Corsairs's Vengeance @ 1600Mhz
> *PSU:* Corsair TX650 v2
> *Ventilation:* Black Spectre Pro 230mm in front, and Zalman F3 FDB on the other side
> *Storage:* 2 old HDD's (500gb seagate and 1Tb WD)
> *OS:* Mac OS X Mountain Lion and Windows 7
> 
> in total ~$800
> 
> Pretty much mainstream build, nothing fancy =)


Man I love that orange!! Maybe a bit partial since I own one lol.


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usedrname*
> 
> Hello all, I ordered a build with this case based upon the ASRock FM2A85X-ITX motherboard but have decided to return it and instead buy an FM2 socket A85X chipset ITX motherboard that has onboard Wifi, Bluetooth, and preferrably Widi.
> 
> I see there are some out there for A75 chipsets but does anyone know of one for A85X chipsets? Since I plan to use a A10-5800 CPU I would prefer to use the chipset that has been released and is designed for Trinity (A85X).
> 
> TLDR: Are there any FM2 A85X ITX motherboards with built in Wifi, Bluetooth and Widi?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Your best best is the new ASRock board released that you already found.. honestly most builtin Wifi sucks and you'd be better off even getting one of those micro usb wifi dongles - I've had three different motherboards all with onboard wifi/bt and they get terrible reception (most likely due to all of the interference inside the case).

As far as Widi goes, I'm assuming you're talking about wireless transmission of HDMI signal? Seeing as how it's an intel spec product I'm not even sure it'll end up on AMD boards - someone else can chime in on this hopefully and provide a little more insight.

Honestly if all the builtin stuff is that important to you you'll most likely have to check out mATX as ITX space is real limited for AMD sadly... could use more competition.


----------



## usedrname

Bummer. Even the ASRock 1155 ITX board has a slot and bundled PCIe Wifi module... AMD gets no wireless love.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usedrname*
> 
> Bummer. Even the ASRock 1155 ITX board has a slot and bundled PCIe Wifi module... AMD gets no wireless love.


FM2 boards IMO aren't even real AMD boards. Anyone else here want a freakin AM3+ mitix board? There's no reason it can't be done seeing as we've seen 1155 and a good enough solution for 2011


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *usedrname*
> 
> Bummer. Even the ASRock 1155 ITX board has a slot and bundled PCIe Wifi module... AMD gets no wireless love.
> 
> 
> 
> FM2 boards IMO aren't even real AMD boards. Anyone else here want a freakin AM3+ mitix board? There's no reason it can't be done seeing as we've seen 1155 and a good enough solution for 2011
Click to expand...

ikr? a 990FX ITX would be very popular! I'd get one immediately.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> DO NOT plug multiple fans into a mobo fan header, they don't have the voltage necessary to run more than 1 (sometimes 2) fans.


Lol I'm running 3 noctua nf-f12s off one header and it has been working fine


----------



## adamski07

Guys, here's my Prodigy. STT, I think you can update the 4th post now.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Guys, here's my Prodigy. STT, I think you can update the 4th post now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Done.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Done.


Thanks, STT! Happy and proud to be the first on the spot again just like my LBA build.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Lol I'm running 3 noctua nf-f12s off one header and it has been working fine


How are you getting 3 PWM signals into 1 fan header? Good luck when you fry your fan header..seen it happen time and again...


----------



## rocktim

Ok... First Post EVER.. Ive got a newbie question if that's ok.. Im looking to build my 1st gaming rig in YEARS.. and I just need to decide on CPU cooling and fan placement. I plan on getting a 230mm or 200mm intake fan in the front and either a Aio like the corsair H60 H80i or a decent air cooler like a xigmatec dark knight nighthawk ed. or 212 evo in push pull.. I plan on mild/moderate overclocking 4.2-4.4 maybe 4.5 if it isn't pushing it (3770k ) I know the Prodigy has decent air flow .. but the question I have is it enough air flow to mount an AIO cpu cooler like a H60 as exhaust out the rear 120mm spot.. Corsair advises to use rad fan as intake for cooler outside air hitting rad. But I don't like the idea of blowing hot air into middle of the prodigy.. it's pretty cramped in there even with AIO cooler .. I know the arguments also for a decent air cooler as well ..I am on the fence really.. the newer AIO look so easy to install etc.. ( although I am kind of ruling out h80i right now due to buggy software ). oh also I need the optical bay for another year or so ( for work ).. so I need to keep that in. Looking forward to starting this project. I hope the mini ITX won't be too difficult for my 1st build in over 8-9 years..







thanks Tim


----------



## Gobbo

Hello guys,
finally I have my new build running fine, all the components are those in signature.

I will post some custom pics in a few day, in the meanwhile I need yout help.

I would like to overclock my 3770k speed, that now is @ 3.5 GhZ.

I have no idea about the correct values to use. I know I will do some try and catch ofc, but can you give me some hints?

ty


----------



## euf0ria

Add me!


Work in progress...


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocktim*
> 
> Ok... First Post EVER.. Ive got a newbie question if that's ok.. Im looking to build my 1st gaming rig in YEARS.. and I just need to decide on CPU cooling and fan placement. I plan on getting a 230mm or 200mm intake fan in the front and either a Aio like the corsair H60 H80i or a decent air cooler like a xigmatec dark knight nighthawk ed. or 212 evo in push pull.. I plan on mild/moderate overclocking 4.2-4.4 maybe 4.5 if it isn't pushing it (3770k ) I know the Prodigy has decent air flow .. but the question I have is it enough air flow to mount an AIO cpu cooler like a H60 as exhaust out the rear 120mm spot.. Corsair advises to use rad fan as intake for cooler outside air hitting rad. But I don't like the idea of blowing hot air into middle of the prodigy.. it's pretty cramped in there even with AIO cooler .. I know the arguments also for a decent air cooler as well ..I am on the fence really.. the newer AIO look so easy to install etc.. ( although I am kind of ruling out h80i right now due to buggy software ). oh also I need the optical bay for another year or so ( for work ).. so I need to keep that in. Looking forward to starting this project. I hope the mini ITX won't be too difficult for my 1st build in over 8-9 years..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Tim


You'll be fine with an AIO either as intake or exhausting...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobbo*
> 
> Hello guys,
> finally I have my new build running fine, all the components are those in signature.
> 
> I will post some custom pics in a few day, in the meanwhile I need yout help.
> 
> I would like to overclock my 3770k speed, that now is @ 3.5 GhZ.
> 
> I have no idea about the correct values to use. I know I will do some try and catch ofc, but can you give me some hints?
> 
> ty


I would check here to start. How do you like the Stinger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> Add me!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work in progress...


Looking good, but why didn't you fully sleeve the wires?


----------



## Fateman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Looking good, but why didn't you fully sleeve the wires?


If you have a look at his worklog, you will find out that the sleeving is not finished, and the PSU on the picture here at forum is without a cover.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

For the record guys, are we in any way associated with the facebook group for prodigy owners? Please say no.


----------



## Ubeermench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> For the record guys, are we in any way associated with the facebook group for prodigy owners? Please say no.


Is it that bad?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench*
> 
> Is it that bad?


There are a few that I think I am embarrassed to say I could possibly be compared too.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> For the record guys, are we in any way associated with the facebook group for prodigy owners? Please say no.


Didn't even know it existed so . . . NO


----------



## kylelols

Hey guys, first off I'd like to start this off with my name, Kyle. I am fairy new to building computers as i have never actually done it yet. For the past month or so all I've been doing is watching build videos and reading up on cpus, cases, mobos and such to put in a build that im planning on making. As for the case its pretty obvious that I've decided to make a bitfenix prodigy my first case to use. Being a first time computer builder and also a Prodigy fan, any advice would be greatly appreciated







So far this is what i have decided to put in my build:

*Case*: Bitfenix Prodigy Black
*MB*: asrock Z77E-ITX (1155)
*CPU*: intel i5 3570k ivy bridge
*CPU Cooling*: still undecided, thinking of putting a corsair H series (recommendations are appreciated) and maybe upgrade to a custom water loop in the future when im much more comfortable with modding.
*GPU*: GIGABYTE GV-R785OC-1GD Radeon HD 7850 1GB
*Ram*: Corsair vengeance 8gb (2x 4gb)
*PSU*: Corsair cx500m (cause modular is better right? plus it saves me space)
*SSD*: mushkin 60gb
*HDD*: WD red 1TB

oh and also an ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - OEM

Im also planning on possibly making a custom side window with dremmel, plexi and u-channel


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylelols*
> 
> Hey guys, first off I'd like to start this off with my name, Kyle. I am fairy new to building computers as i have never actually done it yet. For the past month or so all I've been doing is watching build videos and reading up on cpus, cases, mobos and such to put in a build that im planning on making. As for the case its pretty obvious that I've decided to make a bitfenix prodigy my first case to use. Being a first time computer builder and also a Prodigy fan, any advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far this is what i have decided to put in my build:
> 
> *Case*: Bitfenix Prodigy Black
> *MB*: asrock Z77E-ITX (1155)
> *CPU*: intel i5 3570k ivy bridge
> *CPU Cooling*: still undecided, thinking of putting a corsair H series (recommendations are appreciated) and maybe upgrade to a custom water loop in the future when im much more comfortable with modding.
> *GPU*: GIGABYTE GV-R785OC-1GD Radeon HD 7850 1GB
> *Ram*: Corsair vengeance 8gb (2x 4gb)
> *PSU*: Corsair cx500m (cause modular is better right? plus it saves me space)
> *SSD*: mushkin 60gb
> *HDD*: WD red 1TB
> 
> oh and also an ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - OEM
> 
> Im also planning on possibly making a custom side window with dremmel, plexi and u-channel


first of all welcome! The Prodigy is a great case for a first timer!


----------



## euf0ria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> If you have a look at his worklog, you will find out that the sleeving is not finished, and the PSU on the picture here at forum is without a cover.



PSU 100% finished! A quick suggestion for other owners of OCZ ModXstream PSUs thinking of sleeving and painting it: Buy a different PSU! Pinouts don´t match with the sticker and to correct this you must use their original cables or make a copy of it when sleeving. (PCI-e that is) You also have to de-solder 4 wires when disassembling it, no cable shoes inside! But hey! if you wanna save some $ there´s consequenses=)


----------



## Fateman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaYJoe84*
> 
> Using i7 will also unlock the VGA function INTEL HD 4000


i5 - 3570K has got the same GPU. So it really depends on what are you going to do with your computer. if it is only gaming 3570K will do the job just as fine as the 3770K, I dare to say that in majority of games you wont spot the difference.
If video and picture edditing is what you are after, than go on and get the 3770K.

500Watt PSU is way more than you will ever need. Modular is nice addition, but you will need to squeeze the psu in with some force. I personaly went with a non modular option because the PSU is only 140mm lond so it gives me a lot of wiggling room in the PSU bay. My PSU does not have a lot of cables that I dont need, So it is very easy to tuck them away in the PSU bay so they are not visible.

8 GB of RAM for a gaming machine is a lot. I have never exceeded 5GB in real usage.

My advice would be dont pay extra for something you will not need in the forseable future. In three or four years you will decide to go with a new build anyway, so save the money for a custom loop or a beer with friends


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylelols*
> 
> *Case*: Bitfenix Prodigy Black
> *MB*: asrock Z77E-ITX (1155)
> *CPU*: intel i5 3570k ivy bridge
> *CPU Cooling*: still undecided, thinking of putting a corsair H series (recommendations are appreciated) and maybe upgrade to a custom water loop in the future when im much more comfortable with modding.
> *GPU*: GIGABYTE GV-R785OC-1GD Radeon HD 7850 1GB
> *Ram*: Corsair vengeance 8gb (2x 4gb)
> *PSU*: Corsair cx500m (cause modular is better right? plus it saves me space)
> *SSD*: mushkin 60gb
> *HDD*: WD red 1TB
> 
> oh and also an ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - OEM


This is a very solid build. The corsair vengeance ram is somewhat overrated but decent, the fancy looking heat spreaders are completely unnecessary and often get in the way. Most people don't have any need for the i7's hyperthreading, you'll be better off getting a reasonable cpu cooler and just using the bios to overclock to 4.0ghz or a little further.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaYJoe84*
> 
> PSU: the psu should have ~ 150mm x 160mm approx ...will fit very easy in your Prodigy. Im not an expert for PSU Power Recommendations.


This was the best advice you gave. Most of it, honestly, was completely wrong. Keep researching and you'll get the hang of it, you've got the desire to help and that's great!

Welcome to OCN by the way everyone


----------



## Phunky Phish

I have a lovely new Nexus 180mm rad and Silverstone FMB fan to go in








Just got to make a fan/pump mount for my D5


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phunky Phish*
> 
> I have a lovely new Nexus 180mm rad and Silverstone FMB fan to go in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got to make a fan/pump mount for my D5


Pics Please


----------



## Bazinga11

I am about the get the psu for my build :

CPU -i5 3570k
MOBO- asus p8z77-i deluxe/wd
Graphics Card -gigabyte windforce hd 7950
SSD - samsung 840 ssd 120gb
Case - white, red, or black prodgy (does the panel really choke the fan a lot on the white one)

PSU - how much wattage would you recommend? This is my first build so I im not sure







I had these two in mind http://ncix.com/products/?sku=59615&vpn=P1550SXXB9&manufacture=XFX&promoid=1323

or

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=78576&vpn=CP-9020059-NA&manufacture=Corsair

Do I need more wattage?

Thanks!


----------



## Fateman

Any of those should be fine. Your system will not draw more than 400watts in peaks even after you overclock it, so get the one that has better reviews. If I was at your place I would invest in one that has 80+ Gold or Platinum rating. If your PSU fails it might take other components with it down. Those 20-30 bucks are well worth it imho.


----------



## Zboy

be quiet! products are available in NA now...would love to see their twin tower cooler in a prodigy


----------



## Bazinga11

I found this PSU http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=33_443&item_id=042106 it's very cheap after rebate. It is also modular, but I can't find it's dimensions, only the dimensions of the box.


----------



## Fateman

Here's a review of that PSU, it will fit in but you will have to push it in a bit because of modular connectors additional length.
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=297


----------



## Phunky Phish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Pics Please


Will sort some Monday when I can get back to the bits!


----------



## ilikebeer

Probably the best psu for the prodigy (or any build imo) is a seasonic x. It will fit if you really cram it in. Extremely good voltage regulation etc, but not cheap and might have coil whine a bit.


----------



## Bazinga11

I got the Corsair AX650 and it is a pretty tight fit and the cables are really stiff.

Also when I was putting my computer together I noticed one of the usb 3.0 pins bent, and when I tried to straighten it, it broke lol. I stuck it in the cable and put it back in and it fit, so I think it should work. When I click the power the fans started spinning







So I guess it's all good, I can't do anything yet because I forgot to get the ram


----------



## longroadtrip

Threw a 2.5" HDD bay in next to the PSU...



What do you guys think?


----------



## audioholic

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Threw a 2.5" HDD bay in next to the PSU...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?






LOOKS GRRRREAAAATTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Has anyone here personally compared 200mm Spectre Pro fans against 230mm Spectre Pros? I've owned the 230mm Spectre Pro, so I'm well aware of its noise profile at all RPMs, but the 200mm fan is quite different--it's 5mm thinner for one thing, so I wonder if the noise characteristic will be very different. I need a large fan again--not sure which of these to pick. I need whichever one has a better airflow to noise ratio.


----------



## Phunky Phish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Threw a 2.5" HDD bay in next to the PSU...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


That looks real neat.
1 question. Where are you mobo stand-offs? Is it really screwed straight to the metal?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phunky Phish*
> 
> That looks real neat.
> 1 question. Where are you mobo stand-offs? Is it really screwed straight to the metal?


If you look closely you will see the PSU shroud he has made is cut around the standoffs and i think that might be acrylic not metal anyways. Nice job.


----------



## Phunky Phish

Can't see it. But I am on an iPhone!!


----------



## almighty15

I'm joing this club soon.....

Fed up of massive cases and want to give one of these a blast









2 things that are bugging me, first is how fussy this case is when it comes to PSU's and the second is cooling.

I have to run a BR-Drive so I can't run a Corsair H100 in the roof, is there a way to mount it on the front?

Is there any self contained water loops with a 200mm fan?


----------



## WALSRU

If you really want to keep the ODD, just go for an H80i or a Kraken X40. Both perform within a few degrees of the H100(i) and you can mount it against the back panel.


----------



## Fateman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> 2 things that are bugging me, first is how fussy this case is when it comes to PSU's and the second is cooling.
> 
> I have to run a BR-Drive so I can't run a Corsair H100 in the roof, is there a way to mount it on the front?


You can fit in practically any PSU that is 160mm long or shorter. Longer PSUs will protrude from outside the case.

when you want to run the H100 on the roof, you might want to consider a little bit of modding and turning the front panel upside down. You will end up having the ODD on the bottom, but you will have the top space free for a radiator. I haven't done this solution myself, so you might want to measure the space between the BR-Drive and the PSU cage to see if you will be able to plug in the power and sata cables. It might be tight but feasible in my opinion.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phunky Phish*
> 
> That looks real neat.
> 1 question. Where are you mobo stand-offs? Is it really screwed straight to the metal?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> If you look closely you will see the PSU shroud he has made is cut around the standoffs and i think that might be acrylic not metal anyways. Nice job.


HuwSharpe is exactly right. It's a piece of acrylic with the backplate area cut out and holes drill so the mobo standoffs can still be used...


----------



## Bazinga11

Sorry for asking so many questions but I have one more.







The front usb 3.0 ports keep saying device not recognized when ever I connect my usb 2.0 flash drive. I disconnected the usb 2.0 cable because I already had the usb 3.0 one connected and it didn't make a difference. If I connect a mouse to it, it works but it won't work with a flash drive. i don't have any usb 3.0 ports to test either. Can someone please help me out, I can't find anything on google.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga11*
> 
> Sorry for asking so many questions but I have one more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front usb 3.0 ports keep saying device not recognized when ever I connect my usb 2.0 flash drive. I disconnected the usb 2.0 cable because I already had the usb 3.0 one connected and it didn't make a difference. If I connect a mouse to it, it works but it won't work with a flash drive. i don't have any usb 3.0 ports to test either. Can someone please help me out, I can't find anything on google.


I would check the flash drive first..plug it in one of the rear USB ports..If it works, then there is an issue with the front panel USB 3.0...After that, reload the USB drivers or see if there is an update for your mobo drivers.


----------



## Bazinga11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I would check the flash drive first..plug it in one of the rear USB ports..If it works, then there is an issue with the front panel USB 3.0...After that, reload the USB drivers or see if there is an update for your mobo drivers.


The flash drive works with the back usb ports, I updated the usb 3.0 drivers in the mobo right after windows finished installing so I don't know what to do ;/


----------



## ElevenEleven

Pretty sure there's an issue with front panel USB 3.0 on the Prodigy case. I could never use it to transfer files properly from my camera, phone, etc. and had to use the USB 2.0 connector to the motherboard instead. Using the same motherboard (ASRock Z77E-ITX) with another case now (Fractal Design Define R4), the front USB 3.0 ports work perfectly well there.


----------



## Bazinga11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Pretty sure there's an issue with front panel USB 3.0 on the Prodigy case. I could never use it to transfer files properly from my camera, phone, etc. and had to use the USB 2.0 connector to the motherboard instead. Using the same motherboard (ASRock Z77E-ITX) with another case now (Fractal Design Define R4), the front USB 3.0 ports work perfectly well there.


Do you think I should take it back to ncix and exchange it? I think they have a 14 day exchange policy.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm not sure... I don't know how many people have this issue, but back a few months ago I remember more people with front USB ports being wonky when using the 3.0 motherboard connector. It didn't bother me much because I'm fine with USB 2.0 at the front for occasional small transfers.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I've had this problem on every case I've owned, usb 2.0 drives not liking usb 3 ports.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Well, for what it's worth, I'm using the exact same hardware now except I moved to a different computer case. No more transfer problems when using front USB 3.0 through front ports on the devices that had trouble earlier. Nothing's been reinstalled--I simply moved my system entirely as is to a new case. Though it could be that I"m using my Windows 8 partition more now, and it has better USB 3.0 support or something like that... I should test it with my Win7 partition.


----------



## xbournex

Please send in a contact form to our support team for a replacement PCB if you are having issues with your USB 3.0
http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/about/contact/


----------



## almighty15

Got my PSU ordered, my 2500k is here.... Should have a Zotac Z77 ITX Wifi at some point today......

We're getting there...


----------



## LaughterJones

*ADD ME*

Case: Bitfenix Prodigy White
MB: Asrock Z77E-ITX (1155)
CPU: Intel i5 3570k Ivy Bridge
CPU Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper TX3
GPU: GIGABYTE GV-R795WF3-3GD Radeon HD 7950
Ram: G.Skill Sniper 8 gb 1866
PSU: SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W (modular)
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 128gb
HDD: reused 7200 rpm 256gb (reused from previous puter)
OS: Windows 8







*Notes:* The modular PSU is really nice. However, as you plug in the cables, it backs right up to part of the case panel. I've seen pictures on this thread where people have cut through this so there is easier access to the cables. This seems like a decent alternative; one that I'll probably take once I get rid of the HDD.

With this GPU, I not only had to remove the additional drive bays, but also the 5.25 drive bay. I didn't need an additional DVD drive as I have an external one, which I recommend getting anyway. Or an external blu-ray one if you're into ripping.

In regards to the memory, I am unable at this time to get it clocked to 1866mhz. The timings work at 1600 but anything above that, the BIOS resets it and it doesn't boot correctly. I'm on the g.skill forums at the moment and those guys are helping me through this. I'll respond when it gets corrected.

*Overclocking:* I've overclocked only a bit to a 38 multiplier, and a voltage increase to 1.17 I think, and prime95 ran it to 60 degrees. I'll do some more OC whenever the grease cures a bit more. Aiming for a 44 multi eventually.

*Fun stuff* BF3 never drops below 60 fps on ultra @ 1920x1200. With fast boot on in UEFI, windows 8 takes about 5 seconds to load. This is my first SSD and it is sick. There is no thrashing and 'lag' when displaying items such as large web pages with many photos etc. I'll eventually get a 512gb SSD probably next year when the prices have gone down even more. W8 isn't that bad but the metro panel is a bit odd. I'm not sure the reason for it on a desktop computer but it doesn't bother me. It's not all doom and gloom as some say it is.

Good luck on your build.


----------



## 303869

Guys/gals im looking to build a prodigy HTPC/light gaming rig but have a question regarding the psu, I know the psu max size cant be bigger than 160mm length so could someone advise me if i'll have any problems by using a semi modular Corsair TX550m or 650m? Both are the same size at 150 x 86 x 160mm (W, H, L) Has anyone used this psu in the prodigy? How muh room is there with the modular cables in and out?

Thanks, looks like a fantastic case and as soon as I saw it I knew I had to make a build out of it!


----------



## MOOGLEYS

Spec - Prodigy case with 230mm Bitfenix fan and 140mm Corsair fan, Asus P8Z77-I deluxe, 2500k @ 4.6ghz, Noctua D14, 8GB Kingston Hyper-x, EVGA GT680 SC Signature, Recon fan controller, Samsung 830 SSD + Agility 3 SSD, 2 x 2TB drives, Corsair TX750M psu.


----------



## LaughterJones

Moogleys - I keep on seeing that fan controller and I've heard people are certainly impressed by it. Might be something I pick up in addition to another SSD.

Nice looking rig man.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

OP is up to date, as usual, PM if I missed you.


----------



## DarkAz

Greetings all. After the excruciating task of reading all 5942 replies and getting a plethora of ideas for my (eventual) first ITX build, I have a wee question.

My build will be far more modest than most here, with a Asus P8H61-I LX R2.0 for motherboard (I know, no OC), an i5 2500k and a Sapphire HD6870. 3HDD's and one SSD. I was planning on having one 230mm intake in the front, and one 140mm in the back. Given the modest hardware I'm hoping it'll be more than enough to keep things cool, can anyone confirm?

Thanks in advance to all who reply.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkAz*
> 
> My build will be far more modest than most here, with a Asus P8H61-I LX R2.0 for motherboard (I know, no OC), an i5 2500k and a Sapphire HD6870. 3HDD's and one SSD. I was planning on having one 230mm intake in the front, and one 140mm in the back. Given the modest hardware I'm hoping it'll be more than enough to keep things cool, can anyone confirm?


That should be fine, depending on how much you block the front intake fan with those hard drives. Are the hard drives 2.5" or are they the standard large size? If they are the normal size, I would try leaving just the bottom hard drive cage in, putting two 3.5" dtrives into it, one on top, and the SSD on top of that (or tucked in elsewhere, like the SSD cage along the right-side panel. If they are small 2.5" size, I took out all the drive cages and placed my drives on the "floor" of the case and some along the "wall" of the PSU cage and a side panel. Do you plan on using an optical drive? The optical drive cage blocks a good deal of the top mesh as well, but if can be removed if you just use an external DVD drive.


----------



## DarkAz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> That should be fine, depending on how much you block the front intake fan with those hard drives. Are the hard drives 2.5" or are they the standard large size? If they are the normal size, I would try leaving just the bottom hard drive cage in, putting two 3.5" dtrives into it, one on top, and the SSD on top of that (or tucked in elsewhere, like the SSD cage along the right-side panel. If they are small 2.5" size, I took out all the drive cages and placed my drives on the "floor" of the case and some along the "wall" of the PSU cage and a side panel. Do you plan on using an optical drive? The optical drive cage blocks a good deal of the top mesh as well, but if can be removed if you just use an external DVD drive.


The 3 drives will be 3.5" ones, and I was planning exactly what you said: bottom cage only, 2 HDD's inside and one on top, SSD on the right panel. No optical drive, so that cage is getting removed.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yeah, Should be good then! Your graphics card _may_ run a tad warmer in this case than in a larger case, but it shouldn't be dramatic--a few degrees at most.


----------



## DarkAz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Yeah, Should be good then! Your graphics card _may_ run a tad warmer in this case than in a larger case, but it shouldn't be dramatic--a few degrees at most.


Awesome. My 6870 usually idles at a nice 30-something º so there's quite a nice margin for temps anyway. Thanks a ton for the help.


----------



## longroadtrip

You'll be fine with a 6870 temp-wise..especially if you don't replace the vents on the gpu side panel.


----------



## DarkAz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> You'll be fine with a 6870 temp-wise..especially if you don't replace the vents on the gpu side panel.


Nah, the side panel is staying. Nothing too fancy to show inside. The front panel, however, is getting switched to a black one for both the mesh and aesthetic purposes.


----------



## longroadtrip

Yeah..you'll be totally fine in that configuration...make sure to post a photo or two....


----------



## UCLAco2016

Two quick questions everyone.

1. Will the sapphire vapor X 7950 fit in this case? (I have an asrock z77 mini itx)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202003

2. With this psu should I have the fan facing the bottom of the case, or just put it in regularly?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139050


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yes, the card will fit. The PSU should be oriented with the fan at the bottom, taking cool air in from under the case (filtered intake).


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Yes, it can fit a 13" card like a 6990

and yes, have that fan face the bottom of the case... or else you will have NO airflow for the PSU... which is bad.

and speaking of 7950s... I might get one soon here...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Yes, it can fit a 13" card like a 6990
> 
> and yes, have that fan face the bottom of the case... or else you will have NO airflow for the PSU... which is bad.
> 
> *and speaking of 7950s... I might get one soon here...*


You will not regret this decision.


----------



## UCLAco2016

Alright thanks everyone, I went ahead and ordered the psu and gpu. Only thing I'm worried about now is cable management. It's hard enough to manage the case headers cables lol.(not sure what you call it, but the usb 3.0 ports cable, audio, power/reset led, power/reset switch, etc)


----------



## Takla

hey, i was looking into this case and wanted to know if the "Corsair ax860i" would fit?


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> hey, i was looking into this case and wanted to know if the "Corsair ax860i" would fit?


hey, I was wondering if you knew how to search for stuff









http://www.corsair.com/us/ax860i-digital-atx-power-supply-860-watt-80-plus-platinum-certified-fully-modular-psu.html

Dimension 5.9"(W) x 3.4"(H) X 6.3"(L); 150mm(W) x 86mm(H) x 160mm(L)

Yes it will fit but it will stick out as has been covered numerous times on this thread - it's modular and 160mm length.

The 160mm length max is for non modular psu(s).


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> hey, I was wondering if you knew how to search for stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/ax860i-digital-atx-power-supply-860-watt-80-plus-platinum-certified-fully-modular-psu.html
> 
> Dimension 5.9"(W) x 3.4"(H) X 6.3"(L); 150mm(W) x 86mm(H) x 160mm(L)
> 
> Yes it will fit but it will stick out as has been covered numerous times on this thread - it's modular and 160mm length.
> 
> The 160mm length max is for non modular psu(s).


yea i know how to search, just wanted to get a quick answer which you gave me, thank you!

but one more question since your so nice and already answered one, does that mean that i cant screw it in or what exactly means "stick out"?

edit: nvm, apparently i didn´t know how to use such an awesome search function and got my answer.

for anyone that has the same question the answer is: use motherboard standoffs or buy an psu extension


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> yea i know how to search, just wanted to get a quick answer which you gave me, thank you!
> 
> but one more question since your so nice and already answered one, does that mean that i cant screw it in or what exactly means "stick out"?


It will stick out the back of the case and you will have to use either longer screws or standoffs to screw it to the case.

Here are a couple examples:


Thanks to xBournex for this photo


Thanks to Alfaa for this photo

Or you can do something similar to this:





With this


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I can still manufacture custom to size standoffs for the back of the case. Also remember there;s psu guides in the op now.


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> It will stick out the back of the case and you will have to use either longer screws or standoffs to screw it to the case.
> 
> Here are a couple examples:
> 
> 
> Thanks to xBournex for this photo
> 
> 
> Thanks to Alfaa for this photo
> 
> Or you can do something similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this


thanks for the other pics, saw only Alfaa´s pic
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I can still manufacture custom to size standoffs for the back of the case. Also remember there;s psu guides in the op now.


ok gonna check that, didn´t checked topic at all for this, don´t know why but thanks!


----------



## longroadtrip

No worries..the last two are from mock ups I was doing for Yin in my build log...you can also do this:


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Guys/gals im looking to build a prodigy HTPC/light gaming rig but have a question regarding the psu, I know the psu max size cant be bigger than 160mm length so could someone advise me if i'll have any problems by using a semi modular Corsair TX550m or 650m? Both are the same size at 150 x 86 x 160mm (W, H, L) Has anyone used this psu in the prodigy? How muh room is there with the modular cables in and out?
> 
> Thanks, looks like a fantastic case and as soon as I saw it I knew I had to make a build out of it!


Anyone have any experience with a tx650m?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Hey all. Hopefully I will be back in full gear soon. I have been so sick and down. I have been staying afloat with whats been going on. I will be watching and coming back full time soon AND as I promised I will be working on the handles and feet. My health became the priority


----------



## audioholic

Glad your back and well!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Hey all. Hopefully I will be back in full gear soon. I have been so sick and down. I have been staying afloat with whats been going on. I will be watching and coming back full time soon AND as I promised I will be working on the handles and feet. My health became the priority


Kept your seat warm







welcome back. As always health and RL come first right mate?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Glad your back and well!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Kept your seat warm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome back. As always health and RL come first right mate?


Thanks guys. I am far from 100% but I am getting there.







I will be popping in and out and I can hopefully get the prototypes done in my down times


----------



## G18 x UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> yea i know how to search, just wanted to get a quick answer which you gave me, thank you!
> 
> but one more question since your so nice and already answered one, does that mean that i cant screw it in or what exactly means "stick out"?
> 
> edit: nvm, apparently i didn´t know how to use such an awesome search function and got my answer.
> 
> for anyone that has the same question the answer is: use motherboard standoffs or buy an psu extension


I've managed to fit my ax860 in without it sticking out. Just a tight fit


----------



## xyexz

Can we see the side of the PSU where the modular cables stick out?


----------



## ilikebeer

Anyone planning on a haxwell build in the prodigy? I'm sure there will be some decent itx boards for it, but i'm not sure myself. I don't think the performance jump is worth it based on the rumors/leaks so far.


----------



## longroadtrip

I don't have any plans for Haswell yet...but I said the same thing about Ivy...and Sandy...and


----------



## UCLAco2016

Dumb question, but I have a question about cable management. Should I connect the psu to everything first, then connect the included case headers wires(sorry don't know what they're called lol) or do it vice versa? I just ordered the psu but currently have the case and mobo so I connected all the case header wires, and it is messy as hell lol.


----------



## longroadtrip

It's a matter of personal preference....and whichever way is going to give you the cleanest wiring runs. Cable management is almost an art unto itself...


----------



## Roundillo

Got my PSU, ram and case. It will be a while before it's complete.

photo (1).JPG 421k .JPG file


----------



## Phunky Phish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Pics Please


Here you go















As you can see from the last pic, its my intension to run the tubing from the rad left hand fitting to the pump intake, then out of the pump to the CPU and back to the rad right hand fitting.
I am either going to put a T-line in instead of a res, or I might fit a pipe to one of the rad top mounts and use that as the res!

First things first is to make the pump fan mount, then decide. If I do it right, I could in theory make it up outside the case, prime and test the system with a tube/res out the top of the rad, and then remove it and plug the port for a custom sealed loop!!! Dunno if that will work though


----------



## G18 x UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Can we see the side of the PSU where the modular cables stick out?
























Can't see it that well but u can fit a 160mm modular psu in the case with Bitfenix cable extensions squeezed in at the sides


----------



## Yumyums

Very nice


----------



## crash01

@ G18, really nice the rubber for PSU holes.
Where did you find it? Have u some link? Thx


----------



## G18 x UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> @ G18, really nice the rubber for PSU holes.
> Where did you find it? Have u some link? Thx


Thanks, it's rubber u channel, I got it from http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?products_id=242


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G18 x UK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!








I like the blue liquid

I got a few good parts so far. i7-3770k and the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe. Searching for good ram now.


----------



## G18 x UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the blue liquid
> 
> I got a few good parts so far. i7-3770k and the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe. Searching for good ram now.


Thanks. I love the style of the dominator platinums and would definitely recommend them however I am a bit biased to corsair ram


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G18 x UK*
> 
> Thanks. I love the style of the dominator platinums and would definitely recommend them however I am a bit biased to corsair ram


I as well to be honest, I mean once you get a great brand it's hard to branch out when you know it will always do good for you. Could you do a Super Pi test at 1M?


----------



## SammichThyme

Hey guys I'm planning on building a godly gaming system for a pal and was wondering if I could fit an SSD, HDD, and H100i in here? I'm not going to use an optical disk drive so I'm hoping it's possible. Thanks!


----------



## G18 x UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SammichThyme*
> 
> Hey guys I'm planning on building a godly gaming system for a pal and was wondering if I could fit an SSD, HDD, and H100i in here? I'm not going to use an optical disk drive so I'm hoping it's possible. Thanks!


Yeah that will all fit easily. I've managed to fit 2 SSD's, 2 HDD's, a 240mm & 120mm rads, pump, reservoir etc


----------



## G18 x UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> I as well to be honest, I mean once you get a great brand it's hard to branch out when you know it will always do good for you. Could you do a Super Pi test at 1M?


At 1M I get 9.433 seconds and at 2M I get 21.386 seconds.

I'm not running any overclocks at the moment


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G18 x UK*
> 
> At 1M I get 9.433 seconds and at 2M I get 21.386 seconds.
> 
> I'm not running any overclocks at the moment


Nice thank you.


----------



## Phunky Phish

Can you get an ODD with a H100 in there?
I didn't think you could as the H100 will take up the space the ODD needs.


----------



## G18 x UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phunky Phish*
> 
> Can you get an ODD with a H100 in there?
> I didn't think you could as the H100 will take up the space the ODD needs.


Well he said he is not going to use a ODD, but if he does then just do a minor mod of flipping the front panel and having the ODD at the bottom or use an external one like I do and mount it underneath with Velcro


----------



## Phunky Phish

Ah, I missed where he said no ODD.
Even easier to do if he uses 2 1/2" drives!


----------



## SammichThyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G18 x UK*
> 
> Yeah that will all fit easily. I've managed to fit 2 SSD's, 2 HDD's, a 240mm & 120mm rads, pump, reservoir etc


Thanks +rep


----------



## zachcolton2

Hello world, I'm the new guy here. I currently have a Toshiba L455D laptop and no longer need a portable computer. I am in the process of planning a build up on a white Bitfenix Prodigy. Sorry. . .I havn't bought the thing yet, but I will soon. I am going to take the white Prodigy and add the following. . . .

Case- Bitfenix Prodigy, white
Keyboard- Logitech wireless solar.
Mouse- something wireless, black and white.
Power Supply- ?
Motherboard- ? Something to fit an i5
CPU Cooler- Something tall and quiet that fills up all that empty space above the board
Ram- Brand? 8 gigs (all I really need to run my linux and just about any software I may use)
Hard Disk- one of those new SSD's
Graphics Card- Some dual slot NVIDIA to fill those pretty slots out back
Optical- A nice black bezeled blu ray burner
Software- Linux Mint 14 Nadia Cinnamon (64bit)
Audio- some nice 2.1 speakers, black and white
Monitor- A new flat panel, something to replace my old CRT bubble sitting in the closet

I have never built a computer from the ground up, nor do I have much experience with towers. The last desktop computer I owned was a PowerMac 9600/233with a dual Sonnet G4 upgrade. Bought it second hand bone stock and maxed it out to the limit as it aged until it burned up and the motherboard became a wall decoration in a friend's kitchen. I personally think the prodigy is the best looking case I have seen yet. I am a little worried about fit and finish and assembly line quality control. I have heard many complaints already.

I do not know much about computers in general. I use Linux Mint not for the power of linux, but for the ease of use. I grew up a mac user and began using Linux when windows took a nose dive from one of my point and click adventures in the file system. I hope to have my whole system purchased and assembled within a month or so.

Thanks,
Zach


----------



## luciddreamer124

Updated my build log with wiring and final pics (link in sig if you want to check it out)


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zachcolton2*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hello world
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the new guy here. I currently have a Toshiba L455D laptop and no longer need a portable computer. I am in the process of planning a build up on a white Bitfenix Prodigy. Sorry. . .I havn't bought the thing yet, but I will soon. I am going to take the white Prodigy and add the following. . . .
> 
> Case- Bitfenix Prodigy, white
> Keyboard- Logitech wireless solar.
> Mouse- something wireless, black and white.
> Power Supply- ?
> Motherboard- ? Something to fit an i5
> CPU Cooler- Something tall and quiet that fills up all that empty space above the board
> Ram- Brand? 8 gigs (all I really need to run my linux and just about any software I may use)
> Hard Disk- one of those new SSD's
> Graphics Card- Some dual slot NVIDIA to fill those pretty slots out back
> Optical- A nice black bezeled blu ray burner
> Software- Linux Mint 14 Nadia Cinnamon (64bit)
> Audio- some nice 2.1 speakers, black and white
> Monitor- A new flat panel, something to replace my old CRT bubble sitting in the closet
> 
> I have never built a computer from the ground up, nor do I have much experience with towers. The last desktop computer I owned was a PowerMac 9600/233with a dual Sonnet G4 upgrade. Bought it second hand bone stock and maxed it out to the limit as it aged until it burned up and the motherboard became a wall decoration in a friend's kitchen. I personally think the prodigy is the best looking case I have seen yet. I am a little worried about fit and finish and assembly line quality control. I have heard many complaints already.
> 
> I do not know much about computers in general. I use Linux Mint not for the power of linux, but for the ease of use. I grew up a mac user and began using Linux when windows took a nose dive from one of my point and click adventures in the file system. I hope to have my whole system purchased and assembled within a month or so.
> 
> Thanks,
> Zach


first of all, Welcome to OCN!









and looking at the system there, would you want something similar my computer?

or do you have some things already mind?


----------



## audioholic

Guys I know this is not the watercooling section but I am just looking for some opinions on fittings. I am thinking either BP or Monsoon. I am just wondering what the best way to decide what fittings I need rather than buying 10 of something and I only need 3....any suggestions?








Edit: Also I am wondering what you guys know about case lighting. I have enough LEDs to light up the world in my possession..but I dont want to drown my case in blue..just accent the blocks and pump/res with it. And then white to highlight my motherboard.
Anyone have experience with this or what my options would be?
I do have a dimmer I was going to put the LEDs on...maybe just put all my blues on the dimmer and leave the whites on full 12V?


----------



## G18 x UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zachcolton2*
> 
> Hello world, I'm the new guy here. I currently have a Toshiba L455D laptop and no longer need a portable computer. I am in the process of planning a build up on a white Bitfenix Prodigy. Sorry. . .I havn't bought the thing yet, but I will soon. I am going to take the white Prodigy and add the following. . . .
> 
> Case- Bitfenix Prodigy, white
> Keyboard- Logitech wireless solar.
> Mouse- something wireless, black and white.
> Power Supply- ?
> Motherboard- ? Something to fit an i5
> CPU Cooler- Something tall and quiet that fills up all that empty space above the board
> Ram- Brand? 8 gigs (all I really need to run my linux and just about any software I may use)
> Hard Disk- one of those new SSD's
> Graphics Card- Some dual slot NVIDIA to fill those pretty slots out back
> Optical- A nice black bezeled blu ray burner
> Software- Linux Mint 14 Nadia Cinnamon (64bit)
> Audio- some nice 2.1 speakers, black and white
> Monitor- A new flat panel, something to replace my old CRT bubble sitting in the closet
> 
> I have never built a computer from the ground up, nor do I have much experience with towers. The last desktop computer I owned was a PowerMac 9600/233with a dual Sonnet G4 upgrade. Bought it second hand bone stock and maxed it out to the limit as it aged until it burned up and the motherboard became a wall decoration in a friend's kitchen. I personally think the prodigy is the best looking case I have seen yet. I am a little worried about fit and finish and assembly line quality control. I have heard many complaints already.
> 
> I do not know much about computers in general. I use Linux Mint not for the power of linux, but for the ease of use. I grew up a mac user and began using Linux when windows took a nose dive from one of my point and click adventures in the file system. I hope to have my whole system purchased and assembled within a month or so.
> 
> Thanks,
> Zach


Welcome to OCN

To help you decide on what parts to get you should set yourself a realistic budget which you can afford to exceed if you feel a certain part is necessary. It's pretty easy to get carried away as I usually do.

Also I would recommend having a HDD for storage of files that don't need the performance of an SSD and only use the SSD for the OS and the program's that you will often use.

As for the prodigy case, I've had no issues with the two that I have


----------



## DannyTheGamer

Add me









Specs:

Intel Core i7 3770K with an Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro Cooler
16GB Corsair RAM
3TB 7200RPM Seagate HDD
120GB Intel SSD
Nvidia GTX 670 (MSI Twin Frozr Edition)
Corsair TX650 V2 PSU
Standard DVD Drive
Windows 7 64-bit
Inside Black Bitfenix Prodigy (wish I chose white though)

Photo below in the rig section


----------



## G18 x UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyTheGamer*
> 
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Intel Core i7 3770K with an Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro Cooler
> 16GB Corsair RAM
> 3TB 7200RPM Seagate HDD
> 120GB Intel SSD
> Nvidia GTX 670 (MSI Twin Frozr Edition)
> Corsair TX650 V2 PSU
> Standard DVD Drive
> Windows 7 64-bit
> Inside Black Bitfenix Prodigy (wish I chose white though)
> 
> Photo below in the rig section


Nice


----------



## stl drifter

Hey guys I bought a a Prodigy for my daughters HTPC. Im wondering if you guys can recomend me a PSU for it. I would love for it to be modular.


----------



## G18 x UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stl drifter*
> 
> Hey guys I bought a a Prodigy for my daughters HTPC. Im wondering if you guys can recomend me a PSU for it. I would love for it to be modular.


SeaSonic X-400FL 400W (80+ GOLD) Fanless Power Supply

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B003ZWQXUQ

I'm not sure if it will work in the prodigy though because of the PSU cage won't let the heat escape up through the case like a normal case. However it's great for silent operation.


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stl drifter*


I was sick a little in my mouth.


----------



## WALSRU

That. is. adorkable.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*
> 
> I was sick a little in my mouth.


LOL


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> LOL


Awesome first post


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Guys I know this is not the watercooling section but I am just looking for some opinions on fittings. I am thinking either BP or Monsoon. I am just wondering what the best way to decide what fittings I need rather than buying 10 of something and I only need 3....any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also I am wondering what you guys know about case lighting. I have enough LEDs to light up the world in my possession..but I dont want to drown my case in blue..just accent the blocks and pump/res with it. And then white to highlight my motherboard.
> Anyone have experience with this or what my options would be?
> I do have a dimmer I was going to put the LEDs on...maybe just put all my blues on the dimmer and leave the whites on full 12V?


As for the fittings...first off, decide which way you want to go...Monsoon or BP. After that, I always buy the compression fittings (I know I'm going to need them anyways. While laying out my tubing runs, I then am able to figure out what I need in the way of other fittings. I'm not as good as some of the guys who can look at their system and know the runs and fittings required immediately...it takes a little trial and error for me.

I'll explain what I am doing with lighting and maybe that will help...

I have 4 different sets of lighting...
2 Spotlights - 1 "spotlight" on the mobo using this and another on the res
My blocks have pre-drilled 3mm holes for LEDs, so I will be using those....
2 alchemy light strips to light each side of the case
My AQ5 can use an RGB LED to dsplay rough temp data...This will be used to light the front of my mobo tray where my cabling goes into the PSU

Each set of LEDs are on a separate switch routed through my AQ5 that can be turned on or off (I didn't need to be able to dim them as I can do it through the AQ5)
This is the switch that I am using (here is the white version,) although you could also use these

Anyways...hope that helps!


----------



## audioholic

Thank you sir!


----------



## longroadtrip

Hope that helped!


----------



## audioholic

Now to put the case back together


----------



## majaboll

*Add me* please









Specs and pic in sig

This is a modded Prodigy Yin


----------



## longroadtrip

Did somebody say "Yin?"
















Nice looking build..we need interior shots too!


----------



## karmuhhhh

Yay for the Prodigy. I just finished up this build for my girlfriend:

i7 3770k
8GB Corsair Vengeance
GTX 680 4GB
120GB Samsung 840
H100i (w/4 AP15's)
ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
NZXT Hale 82 Modular









I hope she enjoys it, lol.


----------



## G18 x UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karmuhhhh*
> 
> Yay for the Prodigy. I just finished up this build for my girlfriend:
> 
> i7 3770k
> 8GB Corsair Vengeance
> GTX 680 4GB
> 120GB Samsung 840
> H100i (w/4 AP15's)
> ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
> NZXT Hale 82 Modular
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she enjoys it, lol.


How does that H100i perform there with the front panel on? I've got a 120mm rad there but I'm not sure if the fan is able to push any air through it. I'm considering a mesh front panel

Nice build by the way


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karmuhhhh*
> 
> Yay for the Prodigy. I just finished up this build for my girlfriend:
> 
> i7 3770k
> 8GB Corsair Vengeance
> GTX 680 4GB
> 120GB Samsung 840
> H100i (w/4 AP15's)
> ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
> NZXT Hale 82 Modular
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she enjoys it, lol.


All I can say is that she is a very lucky lady!


----------



## karmuhhhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G18 x UK*
> 
> How does that H100i perform there with the front panel on? I've got a 120mm rad there but I'm not sure if the fan is able to push any air through it. I'm considering a mesh front panel
> 
> Nice build by the way


Well according to my digital wall clock (lol), the temperature is about 21-22C ambient. I'm idling at 24/29/32/33 at the cores according to HWMonitor. Load with 2 passes of IBT put me at 49/55/56/60 peak temps. I'd say that it works pretty decently








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> All I can say is that she is a very lucky lady!


Thanks lol! I actually didn't have to spend much money since I had most of this stuff just laying around anyway. She has never gamed before buts wants to get started


----------



## muffe

Migration to the Bitfenix Prodigy Mini-ITX








Cable management still a mess but was eager to post. Gonna grab another 120mm fan (short changed one on the purchase order







). Liked the old case a lot, just temps were too high. Loving the new one much more though.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:
Originally Posted by *karmuhhhh* 

Yay for the Prodigy. I just finished up this build for my girlfriend:


> I hope she enjoys it, lol.


Nicely done, it looks very clean


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Can someone please share their OC settings for the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe board, i5/i7?


----------



## usop8290

this my prodigy build..enjoy:thumb:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sweetoxic

halo...
i want to ask about my usb 3.0 port in my bitfenix prodigy...
my FD and HDD (usb 2.0) external dont work if i put in there ( they say my FD need to format )....but if i put in back it work well...
i try to put my FD and HDD in diffrent PC it work well to...
i already check my usb 3.0 hub is plug on the right place on my mobo....
nb : i use mobo asrock-itx z77


----------



## mrklaw

Hi,

New prodigy owner here. Just trying to get my head around fan optimisation. I have a H60 CPU cooler currently exhausting out the back, and a spectre pro 230mm as front intake. Then an MSI Twin Frozr 7950 which does exhaust warm air into the case.

The H60 fan is on the CPU header of my motherboard so is quiet enough at idle (about 1000rpm) but the spectre pro is pretty noisy running off the PSU. I'd like to install the 7v adapter to quiet it down, but I couldn't find any info as to what that does to the airflow.

I'm fairly happy with temps at the moment (63c running prime95 @4GHz - my motherboard is a gigabyte one so doesn't allow voltage adjustments), but with both CPU and GPU working away the inside of the case does get fairly warm, and therefore the exhaust from the H60 gets a little warm too (still manages to stay at 63c though)

I'm wondering whether I should switch the H60 to intake to ensure the CPU gets nice fresh air, and add the included spectre 120mm as a top rear exhaust? any thoughts?

edit: hmm, that top exhaust fan might not be an issue - I'm about 5mm out because of my bluray drive.. has anyone ever just stuck an exhaust fan on with double sided tape?







or perhaps drill new holes 5mm over?


----------



## g00gle88

So I just bought the mesh front panel, looks good besides that the frame doesn't match my Atomic Orange Prodigy. I'm planning to repaint the mesh with Atomic Orange and the frame as black. What do you think?


----------



## mrklaw

I think the black works ok. Maybe have an orange Bitfenix badge?

does the solid front panel impact airflow much? I have a white one but was wondering about getting a black mesh front.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g00gle88*


Would i be correct in saying you are using tie wraps to hold hands on the Noctua cooler? I did that with mine at first but then realised the fans were such a good fit they hold themselves in place without fixings. Also, after extensive tests the rear cooler fan makes no difference when using a a rear fan in the Bitfenix Prodigy due to the close proximity.


----------



## g00gle88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Would i be correct in saying you are using tie wraps to hold hands on the Noctua cooler? I did that with mine at first but then realised the fans were such a good fit they hold themselves in place without fixings. Also, after extensive tests the rear cooler fan makes no difference when using a a rear fan in the Bitfenix Prodigy due to the close proximity.


I wrapped the metal clips with electrical tapes at least the ones that we're touching the PCB of my video card


----------



## sivoloc

Hello BFPOC

I have 2 Bitfenix prodigys (1 Black, 1 White) and I have a Question to ask you!

I've looked everywhere for this answer and I've not been able to find it so that's why im here









For my upcoming new build "Snow White" I've ordered a OCZ ZX Series Gold 850 watt PSU and now i wondering if it's even gonna fit in the cage??
Note: I'm gonna fully custom sleeve it with Paracord sleeving.

Does any of you know if its gonna fit, or what do i need to make it fit?

Thx in advance!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> Hello BFPOC
> 
> I have 2 Bitfenix prodigys (1 Black, 1 White) and I have a Question to ask you!
> 
> I've looked everywhere for this answer and I've not been able to find it so that's why im here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my upcoming new build "Snow White" I've ordered a OCZ ZX Series Gold 850 watt PSU and now i wondering if it's even gonna fit in the cage??
> Note: I'm gonna fully custom sleeve it with Paracord sleeving.
> 
> Does any of you know if its gonna fit, or what do i need to make it fit?
> 
> Thx in advance!


Please check the OP for a psu fitting guide, and then check newegg link for that psu's specifications.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> Hello BFPOC
> 
> I have 2 Bitfenix prodigys (1 Black, 1 White) and I have a Question to ask you!
> 
> I've looked everywhere for this answer and I've not been able to find it so that's why im here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my upcoming new build "Snow White" I've ordered a OCZ ZX Series Gold 850 watt PSU and now i wondering if it's even gonna fit in the cage??
> Note: I'm gonna fully custom sleeve it with Paracord sleeving.
> 
> Does any of you know if its gonna fit, or what do i need to make it fit?
> 
> Thx in advance!


Check the OP








Quote:


> Powersupply fitting guide:
> It's been brought to my attention that it is a tedious process to figure out if your PSU, will fit in this case.
> So, here is a quickie field guide on ATX psu specification.
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by WikiPedia Article on ATX/EPS Power Supply Standards
> Physical characteristics
> ATX power supplies generally have the dimensions of 6 × 3.4 × 5.5 (inches) and in metric 150 mm × 86 mm × 140/180/200 mm and share a common mounting layout of four screws arranged on the back side of the unit.
> 
> So, the back of the unit (where the IEC connector attaches too) should be 6 inches by 3.4 inches, within a tolerance (a tolerance is a deviation off of a standardized dimension that will still allow universal function, but not conform exactly to spec)
> 
> The third dimension is the problem with the case, as the PSU cage is only 160mm deep, or 6.23 inches for you imperial folks.
> 
> The way dimensions are displayed changes depending on the author of whatever content you are looking at, so, lets take YumYums's PSU that was asked about, the OCZ ZX 850. (note that it is linked if you wish to follow along.
> 
> First dimension we can note under details is: 3.39 inches, which is rather close to 3.4, so within tolerance. The next is 5.91 which, again, really close to 6 inches, so the last measurement must be the depth, which is 6.89 inches, which is over 6.23 inches by a small margin. Yums could probably fit this PSU in his case, but remember, the depth does not account for the space needed for fitting wires into the case as well. I personally account 15mm for wires in my cases, but your mileage may vary.
> 
> I hope this helps people, and also, if you are unsure, feel free to ask. It is better to ask any annoying question, than spend more money than you need to.


EDIT...Ninja'd!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Check the OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT...Ninja'd!


Its almost like I get emails the second this thread is updated, and am sitting on my prodigy lol.


----------



## longroadtrip

(just wanted to make you check the thread again...)


----------



## almighty15

Damn.... My case gets here next week and I don't think my Be Quiet L8 630SU will fit as it's 160mm long...


----------



## Bazinga11

My Corsair AX650 is a very tight bit in this case lol so I just let some of it hang out if the back. I will probably cut a hole in the back plate one day though.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> Damn.... My case gets here next week and I don't think my Be Quiet L8 630SU will fit as it's 160mm long...


I got a fix for that, if you use *Motherboard standoff* you can extend the PSU out the back without the need modding to muc But you have to live with it sticking alittle out the back though!

Example:


----------



## barebackbadger

Hi guys, been reading this thread for the past 3 days (been reading an 100 pages a night)
Me and brother are getting fed up with console gaming so both are making our first venture into pc gaming
Anyway ordered the black prodigy CK anniversary edition

As this is my first gaming rig would like some help guys
I think i am going for the asrock z77e-wifi motherboard as prefer the black to the blue of the asus, but cooling the cpu worries me (intel i5 3570k - might be overclocked)?
My budget is about £100 ($140) and would like the best cooling and quietist if possible, i am happy to go water cooling i.e. h100 etc but worried about the positioning on the mobo because i know it is tighter on this compared to the asus p8z77 deluxe
Oh yea and if could get these in orange as well would be a huge help, if it is to be a cpu fan etc
I do like the zalman cnps9900

But happy to receive any recommendations!

Also getting a psu, there are lots of them lol
I would like 650-700w but also enough room in the psu caddy to hold a SSD drive and i will be sleeving the cables myself!
Budget for this is about £80 ($120) as per the cpu cooler i would like as quiet as my budget can go

All of the above i can go slightly over in price, but not a lot

All help is appreciated
Until my case actually arrives (tuesday/wednesday next week) i will refrain from the ADD ME


----------



## audioholic

For 140 dollars you can do a custom loop easily! Bmavericks DDC pump, a 240 mm radiator in the roof a small Bitspower reservoir and a 6 pack of Monsoon fittings. I am on my phone otherwise I would send links. Oh and you can do 2 AP15s or 2 Corsair SP quiets..i have both and the Corsairs are silent although the AP15s move more air.
Bmavs pump is 35
Reservoir if I remember right us 40
Monsoon fittings is 35
XSPC Raystorm is 45
and the XSPC rad is also 40..ok so a little over the 140 but not by awhile lot.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> For 140 dollars you can do a custom loop easily! Bmavericks DDC pump, a 240 mm radiator in the roof a small Bitspower reservoir and a 6 pack of Monsoon fittings. I am on my phone otherwise I would send links. Oh and you can do 2 AP15s or 2 Corsair SP quiets..i have both and the Corsairs are silent although the AP15s move more air.
> Bmavs pump is 35
> Reservoir if I remember right us 40
> Monsoon fittings is 35
> XSPC Raystorm is 45
> and the XSPC rad is also 40..ok so a little over the 140 but not by awhile lot.


Thank you for that, if you could provide links over the next few days that would be much appreciated buddy!
Thought it would cost a hell of a lot more than that for a full water cooling setup
I would love something similar to this (love the orange)

and being a wolves fan (soccer/football team in the uk) with the black case will look nice, but i would gather that would cost more than the $140
But until i get my radeon 7950 ill stick with the stock cpu fan.

The psu is my biggest concern, getting one the right size to fit an ssd in the same space is essential for me


----------



## audioholic

Give me a few minutes and Ill get you links...I will just edit here








Raystorm: 49.99
Raystorm Link
Reservoir: 31.95
Bitspower Link
Pump: 35.00
BMaverick Pump
Radiator: 37.95
XSPC RS Radiator
The radiator is sold out but it will be in stock failry quickly I am sure
Fittings: 38.99
Monsoon 6 pack

And then you can just get your choice of tubing. So right here with these prices you are sitting at about 190 dollars. 50 more than what you wanted...but this is a very expandable setup Meaning you could watercool your GPU and CPU together(temps may be a little high) but you just watch closely on your overclocks.
And I didnt include fans because you can use whatever until you can afford some nice ones


----------



## barebackbadger

Thanks again for that!
Ill look into it more now, honestly thought it would be out my reach!


----------



## G18 x UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Thanks again for that!
> Ill look into it more now, honestly thought it would be out my reach!


I'd recommend using these as you are in the UK

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/home.php

http://www.scan.co.uk/

http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/index.php

I used these websites when I did my custom loop. Just browse though them and I'm sure you'll find cheap enough parts.


----------



## Phunky Phish

Also loll at The Water Cooling Shop mate.
Had some stock of stuff those others didn't.

Or eBay for the rads and blocks? I just sold my old PA120.2 & .3 on there for half what they where new.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phunky Phish*
> 
> Also loll at The Water Cooling Shop mate.
> Had some stock of stuff those others didn't.
> 
> Or eBay for the rads and blocks? I just sold my old PA120.2 & .3 on there for half what they where new.


Got my prodigy ck anniversary case and my brothers orange prodigy case (saved on shipping getting them together) from watercooling.co.uk
Sorry new to this! Aint got a clue what those items are what u mentioned (pa120.2 & .3)

Can i ask you guys, would a modular psu be the way to go because it it easier to shorten the length of the wires and sleeve than a normal psu?
Also thinking of getting the ax750/ax760i. But ouch the price! But think it may be worth it in the long run but size wise would i still be able to get the ssd in the power supply compartment?


----------



## sweetoxic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweetoxic*
> 
> halo...
> i want to ask about my usb 3.0 port in my bitfenix prodigy...
> my FD and HDD (usb 2.0) external dont work if i put in there ( they say my FD need to format )....but if i put in back it work well...
> i try to put my FD and HDD in diffrent PC it work well to...
> i already check my usb 3.0 hub is plug on the right place on my mobo....
> nb : i use mobo asrock-itx z77


----------



## Anoxy

Anybody else using the Bitfenix window on their Prodigy? I love it, but my Sapphire 7970 gets pretty hot under load, and it runs 6-7 degrees hotter at idle.


----------



## barebackbadger

Well i was wondering, the side window panel is £12.99 in the uk
I was going to experiment with how drilling tiny holes in the window would look?
If it looks awful, id buy another side window panel.
This is my fear of having a window instead of the vented side


----------



## barebackbadger

Sorry double posted


----------



## Anoxy

Yeah, it's sort of a bummer. I was hoping the acrylic would be removable so i could just run the window fully open. But as of now, I just remove the window panel during intensive gaming so my gpu can breathe.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Wow the front panel on the prodigy can get Real dusty...



I'm currently thinking about one of those solid front panels with the black soft-touch on it.

but I'm wondering if there will be one released with the standard silver frame, I'd get one of those immediately.


----------



## Phunky Phish

The
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Got my prodigy ck anniversary case and my brothers orange prodigy case (saved on shipping getting them together) from watercooling.co.uk
> Sorry new to this! Aint got a clue what those items are what u mentioned (pa120.2 & .3)
> 
> Can i ask you guys, would a modular psu be the way to go because it it easier to shorten the length of the wires and sleeve than a normal psu?
> Also thinking of getting the ax750/ax760i. But ouch the price! But think it may be worth it in the long run but size wise would i still be able to get the ssd in the power supply compartment?


The PA's where rads from thermochill.
I was say a 750 watt psu is overkill. A 650 or a 550 watt is enough in most builds


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phunky Phish*
> 
> The
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Got my prodigy ck anniversary case and my brothers orange prodigy case (saved on shipping getting them together) from watercooling.co.uk
> Sorry new to this! Aint got a clue what those items are what u mentioned (pa120.2 & .3)
> 
> Can i ask you guys, would a modular psu be the way to go because it it easier to shorten the length of the wires and sleeve than a normal psu?
> Also thinking of getting the ax750/ax760i. But ouch the price! But think it may be worth it in the long run but size wise would i still be able to get the ssd in the power supply compartment?
> 
> 
> 
> The PA's where rads from thermochill.
> I was say a 750 watt psu is overkill. A 650 or a 550 watt is enough in most builds
Click to expand...

This is true, though if he does want a 750w psu, I'd recommend the one I have in my prodigy.

but that's only if he doesn't mind cables...

otherwise yes, 650w is generally more than enough.


----------



## N10248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Anybody else using the Bitfenix window on their Prodigy? I love it, but my Sapphire 7970 gets pretty hot under load, and it runs 6-7 degrees hotter at idle.


I removed the glass completely on mine,...










Also i had to break off the 2 lower metal tabs that are near the PSU cage as i could not get the door to fit properly - possibly made wrong.


----------



## Bazinga11

For anyone who is using premade water cooling system, would you recommend the h100i or H80i, I will do moderate overclocking, and using Asus p8z77-i deluxe. With the stock cooler and stock fans the max CPU temp is 70C. The graphics card at full load is 48-50C. Is that normal?


----------



## audioholic

Just get the h100i









On a side not here is a little project I did today


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Anybody else using the Bitfenix window on their Prodigy? I love it, but my Sapphire 7970 gets pretty hot under load, and it runs 6-7 degrees hotter at idle.


Your avatar is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dont the 7970 coolers blow the heat out the back?


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> This is true, though if he does want a 750w psu, I'd recommend the one I have in my prodigy.
> 
> but that's only if he doesn't mind cables...
> 
> otherwise yes, 650w is generally more than enough.


Well apart from the cpu cooling and psu i had every thing else figured out
Still no clearer on the cooling of the cpu, but most the pictures i have seen on here and that the model of psu as been visible is mostly the ax750
So thought it was the best choice?
also would be easier to 'sleeve' a modular cable?

I am open to suggestions though guys, if you can recommend a psu preferably modular and an ok size to put an ssd in the power supply bay and ok to run a 3gb radeon 7950 but also as quiet as possible

Like i said i am new to this and reading people talking about temp/fan settings and also people talking about water cooling a lot of it as gone over my head... But i am keen to learn


----------



## Phunky Phish

You will fit an SSD next to most PSUs as there is about 15-20mm either side of the psu from opening to edge of case.
A few pages back 1 guy has mounted 2x2.5 drive bays next to the psu.
Very neat


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phunky Phish*
> 
> You will fit an SSD next to most PSUs as there is about 15-20mm either side of the psu from opening to edge of case.
> A few pages back 1 guy has mounted 2x2.5 drive bays next to the psu.
> Very neat


Thank you, that is all i needed to know
Seen a guy on ebay in the uk (not sure if i can post link) is selling 56ft orange 100% polyester braided rope for £4.99.

Is this stuff ok for sleeving my cables?


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g00gle88*
> 
> So I just bought the mesh front panel, looks good besides that the frame doesn't match my Atomic Orange Prodigy. I'm planning to repaint the mesh with Atomic Orange and the frame as black. What do you think?


I had the same dilemma, what a shame that they couldn't match their own color. I came up with a different solution, pics soon.


----------



## longroadtrip

Getting there....got the HDD bays permanently mounted and started laying out for the cabling...



Still have to make the new cables and drill some holes for the cabling in the mobo tray...


----------



## G18 x UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Getting there....got the HDD bays permanently mounted and started laying out for the cabling...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have to make the new cables and drill some holes for the cabling in the mobo tray...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N10248*
> 
> I removed the glass completely on mine,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i had to break off the 2 lower metal tabs that are near the PSU cage as i could not get the door to fit properly - possibly made wrong.


Dude that's what I wanted to do. How did you do it? Did you have to break off those tabs holding the glass on?

EDIT: nevermind, I figured it out. Just pulled back the tabs with some pliers. It looks a lot cooler with the glass there, but it works a lot cooler without it :]


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Your avatar is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dont the 7970 coolers blow the heat out the back?


Well on my Sapphire it sucks air from the front and directs it onto the card. So when the glass window is right there in front of the fans, I'm guessing air flow is choked.

Also, adventure time 4lyfe yo


----------



## Anoxy

Sorry for the triple post, but I need some advice from fellow prodigy owners.

What's an optimal fan configuration?
Currently I'm running a 200mm intake on the front panel, two 120mm on top as exhaust, and one 120mm exhaust at the back. What are other people running?


----------



## longroadtrip

My advice would be to experiment a bit...everybody's set ups are a little different. I'm running a 140 w/rad intake on the front, 2-120 intake on the top (with 240 rad) and a 120 exhaust.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Sorry for the triple post, but I need some advice from fellow prodigy owners.
> 
> What's an optimal fan configuration?
> Currently I'm running a 200mm intake on the front panel, two 120mm on top as exhaust, and one 120mm exhaust at the back. What are other people running?


Really does depend on your setup.

I have 2x 120mm intakes on the front and 2x 120mm intakes on the top with a 120mm exhaust at the rear. Though the front has a 120mm rad and the top has a 240mm rad all as push/pull intakes. It's very similar to LRT's setup since we both watercool with multiple rads.


----------



## mrklaw

I have a 230mm front intake and a 120mm rear exhaust (which is also the H60 radiator). I'd like another exhaust at the top rear but its blocked by my bluray drive. Is there a way to adapt it to fit? Eg can you get extension brackets to move the mounting points 5-10mm further back?


----------



## TheKrypt

Getting mine soon, can't wait. Should I wait until I get it to ask to join?


----------



## 303869

Guys im building a htpc/light gaming prodigy and would like you guys to have a look over my proposed parts before I start spending, ive bought the ram and blu ray drive pretty cheap off ebay so its just the other bits I need to decide on. Heres what ive got but any advice would be appreciated

.Case: BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Cube Case - Arctic White
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-074-BX
£69.98

PSU: Corsair Enthusiast TX M CP-9020039-UK 650W Power Supply
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/650w-corsair-enthusiast-series-tx650m-modular-85-eff-80-plus-bronze-sli-crossfire-eps-12v-quiet-fan-
£83.58

Motherboard: ASRock Z77E-ITX Intel Z77 (Socket 1155) DDR3 Mini ITX Motherboard
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-066-AK
£123.95

CPU: Intel Core i3 3225 Ivy Bridge Dual Core Processor - Retail
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/intel-core-i3-3225-s-1155-ivy-bridge-dual-core-33ghz-3mb-smart-cache-retail
£106.96

RAM: Corsair 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz CL9 Vengeance Black Performance Desktop Memory Kit
Ebay
£30.00 - BOUGHT

SSD: SanDisk 120GB Extreme SSD
http://www.ebuyer.com/370160-sandisk-120gb-extreme-ssd-sdssdx-120g-g25
£77.99

HDD: Seagate 3TB Barracuda Internal Hard Drive
http://www.ebuyer.com/319640-seagate-3tb-barracuda-internal-hard-drive-st3000dm001?utm_source=b2c_monday&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=b2c_monday
£92.99

ODD: ASUS BC.12B1ST Blu-Ray Reader & DVD Writer Combo Black
Ebay
£25.00 - BOUGHT

Total: £610.45


----------



## longroadtrip

That PSU is WAY more than you need...you could easily get away with something in the 300-450w range and still have room to add a GPU at a later date.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Really does depend on your setup.
> 
> I have 2x 120mm intakes on the front and 2x 120mm intakes on the top with a 120mm exhaust at the rear. Though the front has a 120mm rad and the top has a 240mm rad all as push/pull intakes. It's very similar to LRT's setup since we both watercool with multiple rads.


Hm, it seems like a lot of people have their top fans set as intakes? Would that be a bad idea without a radiator? This is my first ever build so I'm new to all this PC jargon.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> That PSU is WAY more than you need...you could easily get away with something in the 300-450w range and still have room to add a GPU at a later date.


Yeah I guessed someone would say that, well a lot of gpu's say minimum required is atleast 500w and some 600 so I thought I'd just get a 650 to be safe even though its overkill. That mobo may also seem overkill but I will use the wifi and may upgrade to k cpu to oc in the future.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Hm, it seems like a lot of people have their top fans set as intakes? Would that be a bad idea without a radiator? This is my first ever build so I'm new to all this PC jargon.


Not at all...If you aren't watercooling or OCing, you could theoretically get away with a 200mm on the front and a 120mm exhaust on the rear...Just because there is a fan opening doesn't mean a fan has to go into it. If you are running a 7970 as mentioned earlier, I would probably add a 120mm to the top as an intake.

If you post your specs or put your system in your signature, we can help a lot more...









EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Yeah I guessed someone would say that, well a lot of gpu's say minimum required is atleast 500w and some 600 so I thought I'd just get a 650 to be safe even though its overkill. That mobo may also seem overkill but I will use the wifi and may upgrade to k cpu to oc in the future.


Don't ever buy into what the shops or mfr suggested PSU recommend...here's a chart with real world power draw...


----------



## mrklaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Not at all...If you aren't watercooling or OCing, you could theoretically get away with a 200mm on the front and a 120mm exhaust on the rear...Just because there is a fan opening doesn't mean a fan has to go into it. If you are running a 7970 as mentioned earlier, I would probably add a 120mm to the top as an intake.
> 
> If you post your specs or put your system in your signature, we can help a lot more...


I have
- spectre pro 230mm intake at the front
- H60 at rear setup as exhaust, cooling an i5-3570k @4Ghz (gigabyte motherboard so it won't go any higher than that)
-MSI twin Frozr 7950
- bluray drive

The GPU seems to vent internally but there isn't space to fit any more fans (top rear is blocked by the bluray by about 5-7mm)

Would you recommend trying to have a top rear exhaust, to help clear the warm air? Temps seem ok


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrklaw*
> 
> I have
> - spectre pro 230mm intake at the front
> - H60 at rear setup as exhaust, cooling an i5-3570k @4Ghz (gigabyte motherboard so it won't go any higher than that)
> -MSI twin Frozr 7950
> - bluray drive
> 
> The GPU seems to vent internally but there isn't space to fit any more fans (top rear is blocked by the bluray by about 5-7mm)
> 
> Would you recommend trying to have a top rear exhaust, to help clear the warm air? Temps seem ok


Is the 230mm running at full speed? If so, I would move the H60 to the top of the case as intake and add a rear 120mm/140mm as an exhaust (whichever will fit) You are OCing, so your case will always have higher temps than if you weren't...you may also need to look at a more efficient type of cooling (H80-100, custom loop, etc...)


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Just because there is a fan opening doesn't mean a fan has to go into it.
> EDIT:
> Don't ever buy into what the shops or mfr suggested PSU recommend...here's a chart with real world power draw...


My main rig would like to question this.









Also, yes it is better to do your own research. But never try to be 100% efficient, more is better.


----------



## longroadtrip

3570 77W
670 GPU 173W
Mobo/RAM 35W
SSD up to about 5W (depending on model)
HDD 10W
Fans 4x5W

320W maxed out...well under 80% load on a 450W PSU...

Unless you are running a ton of fans and HDDs, an 1155 Intel system without a GPU shouldn't need more than a 160w PicoPSU.


----------



## mrklaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Is the 230mm running at full speed? If so, I would move the H60 to the top of the case as intake and add a rear 120mm/140mm as an exhaust (whichever will fit) You are OCing, so your case will always have higher temps than if you weren't...you may also need to look at a more efficient type of cooling (H80-100, custom loop, etc...)


No, running with the low noise adapter. But when the GPU spins up won't that be plenty of intake?

Anyway, with the bluray drive I don't think the H60 would sit up top - 120mm fan won't fit up there


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> 3570 77W
> 670 GPU 173W
> Mobo/RAM 35W
> SSD up to about 5W (depending on model)
> HDD 10W
> Fans 4x5W
> 
> 320W maxed out...well under 80% load on a 450W PSU...
> 
> Unless you are running a ton of fans and HDDs, an 1155 Intel system without a GPU shouldn't need more than a 160w PicoPSU.


Alright, I have a 330watt psu here, you think that you can run that rig on it?







If so I'll send it to you and expect vids back.

Things aren't perfectly efficient. Their rated wattage is never reliable, which is why psu calcs are an imperfect science.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrklaw*
> 
> No, running with the low noise adapter. But when the GPU spins up won't that be plenty of intake?
> 
> Anyway, with the bluray drive I don't think the H60 would sit up top - 120mm fan won't fit up there


Get creative. You can fit 2 120mm fans on *top* of the case so you can keep you BluRay. Or you can drill out the rivets for the front panel\, flip it around and have the blray sit on the bottom so there is no loss of space at all. Think outside the Prodigy


----------



## longroadtrip

Sniper...no offense, but you are talking to a guy who specializes in low wattage builds...I've engineered and built more systems with PicoPSUs than most people will ever build in a lifetime. I just delivered 80 to a client less than a week ago.

All of those specs I listed are on the upper end of their wattage ratings, unless EVERYTHING is running at 100% capacity, you will never see those ratings.

For the record, I'll be more than happy to post a video but with one of my PSUs......buying a new 670 on Friday (payday) so that'll work...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrklaw*
> 
> No, running with the low noise adapter. But when the GPU spins up won't that be plenty of intake?
> 
> Anyway, with the bluray drive I don't think the H60 would sit up top - 120mm fan won't fit up there


Your 230mm fan isn't running at full speed then...you have it under-volted. Remove the adapter and set up a fan profile with your mobo software .


----------



## Kokin

If temps are okay there isn't a need to change your current setup. Getting creative is good but if you are hesitant for any type of modding you probably shouldn't do it without more research.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Sniper...no offense, but you are talking to a guy who specializes in low wattage builds...I've engineered and built more systems with PicoPSUs than most people will ever build in a lifetime. I just delivered 80 to a client less than a week ago.
> 
> All of those specs I listed are on the upper end of their wattage ratings, unless EVERYTHING is running at 100% capacity, you will never see those ratings.
> 
> For the record, I'll be more than happy to post a video but with one of my PSUs......buying a new 670 on Friday (payday) so that'll work...
> Your 230mm fan isn't running at full speed then...you have it under-volted. Remove the adapter and set up a fan profile with your mobo software .


Alright alright, I always suggest going over the needed, but I'll let cha lead. My "suggested 700 watt psu" didn't cut it in my main rig before, hence my experience.


----------



## 303869

Thanks for the advice on psu wattage, i'll probably play it safe and go overkill but if corsair did say a tx 450m then i would consider it.

My main rig has a ax850 which is overkill but is a awesome psu and gives me peace of mind. Btw why do manufacturers recommend a xxxwatt psu if its not needed?

My other question, is a bronze rated psu good enough for my needs or should i find a gold rated?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Alright alright, I always suggest going over the needed, but I'll let cha lead. My "suggested 700 watt psu" didn't cut it in my main rig before, hence my experience.










I certainly wouldn't disagree with that, it is a good idea for enthusiasts like us to have more power than needed (otherwise we'd be swapping out PSUs every time we rebuilt a system,) but I recommend that people actually calculate the wattage they are going to need and then add their "safety wattage" to that. There are some great sites that list the real world power draw on just about every component...Techpowerup is one of them

I too used to believe that all these high wattage PSUs were necessary (even had an AX1200 running a P67 2600k w/dual 6970s setup,) but, it never drew more than 680W at the wall and averaged about 470W while gaming...to me, that was a major waste of money when I could easily accomplish the same thing with a 750 or an 850W PSU. Most PSUs run their most efficient at 80-100% of the rating and are designed to do so for as long as the warranty period. (Clarification...a decent brand PSU is designed for this.. IE Silverstone, Corsair, and Seasonic are what I have always used with zero issues)

In my Yin & Yang builds, I am running Silverstone Strider 550W and a 750W PSUs..why? Because that is what I had sitting on the shelf and didn't see the need to buy new PSUs, especially when 670s are $400...

Anyways...we are both after the same thing and want to help people build great systems...so if we agree or disagree, let's still be friends...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Thanks for the advice on psu wattage, i'll probably play it safe and go overkill but if corsair did say a tx 450m then i would consider it.
> 
> My main rig has a ax850 which is overkill but is a awesome psu and gives me peace of mind. Btw why do manufacturers recommend a xxxwatt psu if its not needed?
> 
> My other question, is a bronze rated psu good enough for my needs or should i find a gold rated?


The AX850 is a great PSU...The main reason for overkill mfr recommends was because most PSUs (some still do) had multiple rails and it was a way to guarantee a certain wattage across those rails and across many different manufacturers...

The Bronze, Silver, Gold, & Platinum ratings are strictly about efficiency at load...a 750W Bronze rated PSU costs a little more money to operate than a Gold rated 750W PSU.


----------



## dman811

I don't know if it's a good or accurate one, but this is the PSU calculator I use. I would pay for pro, but I am not allowed to spend next to any money (even if it's mine) unless it is giving it to my mom for food.


----------



## kaosdrew

Hi, I'm new i have been lurking in this thread for a couple of days. Basically i wanted to start a build but could never make a decision on what case or hardware and on prebuild website ouch shipping etc. When i saw the prodigy it was meant to be i have ordered one and should arrive today hopefully before i go to work.

I'm changing things around but my current thought
ordered.
*Case*: Bitfenix prodigy Warrior
*Fans*: Corsair air series black and red
*Other*: bitfenix Recon
Will get still thinking.
*Cpu Cooling*: corsair hydro h80 cooler
*Mobo*: ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini ITX Motherboard
*Cpu*: Intel Core i7 3770K
*Gpu*: EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB Superclocked+
*Ram*: G.Skill Trident 16 gb
*Other*: bitfenix red sleeved cables / carbon firbre vinyl for power supply?

have not looked into drives yet also recommendations for power supply?
So yeah first build im going to do can't wait .

and... *ADD ME* please...


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I don't know if it's a good or accurate one, but this is the PSU calculator I use. I would pay for pro, but I am not allowed to spend next to any money (even if it's mine) unless it is giving it to my mom for food.


That's actually a pretty decent calculator...I was real close on my numbers..based on the system spec Sniper and I were discussing, recommends a minimum of 294W and a 344W PSU...(or a 350W







)


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I'm sure all or most of you already know but still, I like it too much to not say again. The blue is coming, I cannot wait xD


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I voted for the right
Bitfenix Facebook


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Not at all...If you aren't watercooling or OCing, you could theoretically get away with a 200mm on the front and a 120mm exhaust on the rear...Just because there is a fan opening doesn't mean a fan has to go into it. If you are running a 7970 as mentioned earlier, I would probably add a 120mm to the top as an intake.
> 
> If you post your specs or put your system in your signature, we can help a lot more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Don't ever buy into what the shops or mfr suggested PSU recommend...here's a chart with real world power draw...


My bad. Here is my build:
CPU: Inrel Core i5 3570k
Mobo: Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
PSU: Corsair Enthusiast TX650W
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD7970
Cooler: Zalman CNPS8900 Slim 110mm
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport RAM
Storage:
1TB Seagate HDD
128GB Sandisk extreme SSD


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> That's actually a pretty decent calculator...I was real close on my numbers..based on the system spec Sniper and I were discussing, recommends a minimum of 294W and a 344W PSU...(or a 350W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'm glad it's actually fairly accurate, I have used it with every customer computer I've built (around 30 now).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaosdrew*
> 
> Hi, I'm new i have been lurking in this thread for a couple of days. Basically i wanted to start a build but could never make a decision on what case or hardware and on prebuild website ouch shipping etc. When i saw the prodigy it was meant to be i have ordered one and should arrive today hopefully before i go to work.
> 
> I'm changing things around but my current thought
> ordered.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Parts List
> 
> 
> 
> *Case*: Bitfenix prodigy Warrior
> *Fans*: Corsair air series black and red
> *Other*: bitfenix Recon
> Will get still thinking.
> *Cpu Cooling*: corsair hydro h80 cooler
> *Mobo*: ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini ITX Motherboard
> *Cpu*: Intel Core i7 3770K
> *Gpu*: EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB Superclocked+
> *Ram*: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16gb
> *Other*: bitfenix red sleeved cables / carbon firbre vinyl for power supply?
> 
> 
> 
> have not looked into drives yet also recommendations for power supply?
> So yeah first build im going to do can't wait .
> 
> and... *ADD ME* please...


Seeing as LRT thinks the PSU Calc I linked is pretty accurate, I guess I can suggest you use that, and then ask around as to what power supply manufacturers are good for you. I think you should also probably look for a modular or full modular PSU.


----------



## almighty15

Mine will be here tomorrow


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> My bad. Here is my build:
> CPU: Inrel Core i5 3570k
> Mobo: Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
> PSU: Corsair Enthusiast TX650W
> GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD7970
> Cooler: Zalman CNPS8900 Slim 110mm
> 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport RAM
> Storage:
> 1TB Seagate HDD
> 128GB Sandisk extreme SSD


So what is your specific cooling issue?...as to whether it would hurt your temps running an intake fan in the top of the case, it certainly won't hurt anything...Also, I would put your system specs in the signature, that way people don't have to ask every time they answer a question.


----------



## Anoxy

Just did. My cooling issue isn't really an issue anymore because I removed the glass from my Prodigy's side window. Sort of a bummer that I had to do it, but with the glass on, my GPU was nearing 80+C under load.

I was just hoping there would be a way to better configure my fans so that I could keep the glass window on there.


----------



## nostrata

I just bought a 200mm radiator for the front and I'm waiting for it to get here so I can start my custom loop. My set up will be a 120mm rad in the rear with fan blowing out, and 2x 120 fans in the top for intake. Should i have the fan on the 200mm rad in the front set up as intake or exhaust? I'm worried I wont have enough intake but don't want to mess anything up by blowing hot air into the case.


----------



## barebackbadger

Ok think i have got the basis of what i want now, what do you guys (and girls) think of this build (purely for gaming)

Case: bitfenix prodigy ck anniversary edition (comes with mesh front and window panel) = £69
CPU: Intel Core i5 3570k = £165
Mobo: Asrock z77e-itx = £114
PSU: Seasonic ss-650rm (took me ages to decide on this.. Please say it will fit lol) = £84
GPU: xfx Radeon HD7950 = £239
Cooler: Corsair h100i = £85 (see question below)
RAM: 2x 4GB G.skill ares orange DDR3 1600 = £45
Storage:
1TB Seagate HDD (data)
128GB samsung 840 SSD (os)

Fans:
Not sure yet

Question time please, sorry guys i know i have asked alot. But this is my first build and sold my macbook air to build this so i need to get this right
i am thinking of going with the h100i cooler for my cpu, not that confident putting a full blown water cooler in yet, anyway now i dont like the stock fans and saw this pic (on here not sure of the guy who built it)

Could i replace the stock fans so it looks like the above? Or would i have problems with cooling the radiator?


----------



## audioholic

You can for sure do that. the hole is wide open up top(without the cover of course) so you would essentially have a pull setup on the h100...you could then put more fans on the bottom of the radiator if you really wanted to


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostrata*
> 
> I just bought a 200mm radiator for the front and I'm waiting for it to get here so I can start my custom loop. My set up will be a 120mm rad in the rear with fan blowing out, and 2x 120 fans in the top for intake. Should i have the fan on the 200mm rad in the front set up as intake or exhaust? I'm worried I wont have enough intake but don't want to mess anything up by blowing hot air into the case.


To be honest...people get overly concerned about blowing warm air into a case..It will be fine with an exhaust fan, so long as air is moving through the case, you won't see any major temp changes (the hardware is warmer than the air will be anyways)...I would however change it so each rad fan was intake and then exhaust out the top though...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Ok think i have got the basis of what i want now, what do you guys (and girls) think of this build (purely for gaming)
> 
> Case: bitfenix prodigy ck anniversary edition (comes with mesh front and window panel) = £69
> CPU: Intel Core i5 3570k = £165
> Mobo: Asrock z77e-itx = £114
> PSU: Seasonic ss-650rm (took me ages to decide on this.. Please say it will fit lol) = £84
> GPU: xfx Radeon HD7950 = £239
> Cooler: Corsair h100i = £85 (see question below)
> RAM: 2x 4GB G.skill ares orange DDR3 1600 = £45
> Storage:
> 1TB Seagate HDD (data)
> 128GB samsung 840 SSD (os)
> 
> Fans:
> Not sure yet
> 
> Question time please, sorry guys i know i have asked alot. But this is my first build and sold my macbook air to build this so i need to get this right
> i am thinking of going with the h100i cooler for my cpu, not that confident putting a full blown water cooler in yet, anyway now i dont like the stock fans and saw this pic (on here not sure of the guy who built it)
> 
> Could i replace the stock fans so it looks like the above? Or would i have problems with cooling the radiator?


You can certainly replace the fans for the rad, just make sure that you get fans that have a decent static pressure and are designed to perform with a radiator...


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> To be honest...people get overly concerned about blowing warm air into a case..It will be fine with an exhaust fan, so long as air is moving through the case, you won't see any major temp changes (the hardware is warmer than the air will be anyways)...I would however change it so each rad fan was intake and then exhaust out the top though...
> You can certainly replace the fans for the rad, just make sure that you get fans that have a decent static pressure and are designed to perform with a radiator...


Thank you for that, see i would of just purchased normal fans
You guys are gods


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Thank you for that, see i would of just purchased normal fans
> You guys are gods


I haven't really figured out if my fans are good for or not either so is there a buying fans for radiatiors guide or something like that? If not can someone tell me if the Thermaltake AF0032's will perform good with a radiator?


----------



## adamski07

What do you guys think of Prodigious without the handles and feet?










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

better


----------



## motokill36

I have run a 2500k at 4.8 and a overclock 580 on a 500w psu
With no problems at all


----------



## sendjes

Hi.

I'm starting a new build, but I can't decide on a fan setup, I'm going to use ( for now ) my older Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo for the CPU which is the Intel Core i5-3570K and the motherboard is ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE mITX.

What fan setup would you recommend, 1 big for intake in front, or 2 smaller ones ( 120 mm's ) and then a 140mm behind the 212 Evo for exhaust? Also, I'm going to use the bottom mounted HDD case only, sp there should be plenty of clear space for the front intake air.

I'm not gonna overclock it just now, maybe some day in the future, hope it all made sense.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendjes*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> I'm starting a new build, but I can't decide on a fan setup, I'm going to use ( for now ) my older Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo for the CPU which is the Intel Core i5-3570K and the motherboard is ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE mITX.
> 
> What fan setup would you recommend, 1 big for intake in front, or 2 smaller ones ( 120 mm's ) and then a 140mm behind the 212 Evo for exhaust? Also, I'm going to use the bottom mounted HDD case only, sp there should be plenty of clear space for the front intake air.
> 
> I'm not gonna overclock it just now, maybe some day in the future, hope it all made sense.


it doesnt really matter, as long as you have a positive preasure inside the case, which means you need to have more air coming into the case then out. So you you dont get too much dust into your case, the setup im most confident in is: 2x 120mm intake in the front and then 2x 120 mm and then a 120/140 exaust in the back. so i get max positive preasure *IMO*.









but you can easily go with just 2x 120mm in the front and then 1x 120mm in the back


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> What do you guys think of Prodigious without the handles and feet?


Definitely lose the feet. I think the top handle sort of hides the fans protruding on the top. It needs to be red though.


----------



## N10248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendjes*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> I'm starting a new build, but I can't decide on a fan setup, I'm going to use ( for now ) my older Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo for the CPU which is the Intel Core i5-3570K and the motherboard is ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE mITX.
> 
> What fan setup would you recommend, 1 big for intake in front, or 2 smaller ones ( 120 mm's ) and then a 140mm behind the 212 Evo for exhaust? Also, I'm going to use the bottom mounted HDD case only, sp there should be plenty of clear space for the front intake air.
> 
> I'm not gonna overclock it just now, maybe some day in the future, hope it all made sense.


The 212 Evo's backplate won't fit properly on that board - I bought one and sent it back as it would have crushed some chips near one of the mounting holes if i hadn't noticed.

I later got the smaller 90mm TX3 evo that uses stock cooler style mounting clips and got a stock speed load temp of 61C on my 3570K.

Although recently i went back to my old H60.


----------



## sendjes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> it doesnt really matter, as long as you have a positive preasure inside the case, which means you need to have more air coming into the case then out. So you you dont get too much dust into your case, the setup im most confident in is: 2x 120mm intake in the front and then 2x 120 mm and then a 120/140 exaust in the back. so i get max positive preasure *IMO*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you can easily go with just 2x 120mm in the front and then 1x 120mm in the back


Exactly my thoughts about the positive airpreasure, so thank you for your response, and btw, love this thread, awsome stuff.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> What do you guys think of Prodigious without the handles and feet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What I think you should do is leave the bottom feet off, but make a custom, angular handle on the top. I think that would look sweet (even if you don't actually use it for carrying)


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendjes*
> 
> Exactly my thoughts about the positive airpreasure, so thank you for your response, and btw, love this thread, awsome stuff.


And a little hint, either of the setups you use, if you have either of the prodigy versions always dust filter the intake fans, because takes in a lot of dust even with the dust filter on top


----------



## sendjes

Thanks again for the replies, and I guess I need to find a different CPU cooler then :-/

*EDIT* But this guy is using the Hyper 212 EVO on his board:
http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/forums/6,gaming-rig-showcase/658,the-prodigy/

/me wonders what to do.


----------



## N10248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendjes*
> 
> Thanks again for the replies, and I guess I need to find a different CPU cooler then :-/
> 
> *EDIT* But this guy is using the Hyper 212 EVO on his board:
> http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/forums/6,gaming-rig-showcase/658,the-prodigy/
> 
> /me wonders what to do.


Thats the post that made me buy one too - but heres the problem i ran into..


----------



## sendjes

Ahh now I see, will have a look tomorrow, but looks like without any modding I need another CPU cooler.
*EDIT* been thinking, how about some o-rings or some other kind of ring/spacer to clear the space between the mount and the motherboard?


----------



## sivoloc

A question for the watercoolers, how Will you imagine EK Black Nickel fittings with EK Matt Black 45 degree adapter and 90 degree adapter look???
Like ****?


----------



## longroadtrip

It's kind of a personal choice...I prefer to keep all of my fittings the same color, but I have seen some black and shining silver combos that looked pretty amazing...


----------



## 303869

If anyone has a 200mm bitfenix spectre pro in the front of their prodigy, could you advise me how loud it is? as I am thinking of getting one when ordering the case.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> If anyone has a 200mm bitfenix spectre pro in the front of their prodigy, could you advise me how loud it is? as I am thinking of getting one when ordering the case.


I have one in my Black one the green spectre Pro, and it is low noise and it moves a lot of air!


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> I have one in my Black one the green spectre Pro, and it is low noise and it moves a lot of air!


That's good to hear, thanks!


----------



## Shimmycocopuffs

Hello everyone!

I was originally going to purchase an Alienware X51 but my friend talked me out of it to build my own PC, which I've never done before.
I'm thinking of getting the ASRock Z77E-ITX motherboard with an i5-3570k and my friend suggested getting the CM 212 since I want to OC the processor as much as possible.

I've been reading that the CM 212 might not fit onto the ITX motherboards, is that still true?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimmycocopuffs*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I was originally going to purchase an Alienware X51 but my friend talked me out of it to build my own PC, which I've never done before.
> I'm thinking of getting the ASRock Z77E-ITX motherboard with an i5-3570k and my friend suggested getting the CM 212 since I want to OC the processor as much as possible.
> 
> I've been reading that the CM 212 might not fit onto the ITX motherboards, is that still true?


Whether it fits or not is irrelevant because you want to overclock, a 212 isn't good enough for high clocks. I think it should fit on the Asrockboard, but it might not (someone confirm?) however an H80i would be a much better idea


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimmycocopuffs*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I was originally going to purchase an Alienware X51 but my friend talked me out of it to build my own PC, which I've never done before.
> I'm thinking of getting the ASRock Z77E-ITX motherboard with an i5-3570k and my friend suggested getting the CM 212 since I want to OC the processor as much as possible.
> 
> I've been reading that the CM 212 might not fit onto the ITX motherboards, is that still true?


I'm on work atm, when i get home later tonight i'll check it for you! But I've fitted a D14 in mine so I dont Think it's a problem It's only 120mm tall


----------



## Shimmycocopuffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Whether it fits or not is irrelevant because you want to overclock, a 212 isn't good enough for high clocks. I think it should fit on the Asrockboard, but it might not (someone confirm?) however an H80i would be a much better idea


Thanks for the info. What about the H60? Good deal on refurbished ones on Newegg right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> I'm on work atm, when i get home later tonight i'll check it for you! But I've fitted a D14 in mine so I dont Think it's a problem It's only 120mm tall


Awesome! Thanks for the info, might go with another one though since it seems the 212 won't be good enough for OCing.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> I'm on work atm, when i get home later tonight i'll check it for you! But I've fitted a D14 in mine so I dont Think it's a problem It's only 120mm tall


Its the bottom bracket that you have to worry about, not the height of the cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimmycocopuffs*
> 
> Thanks for the info. What about the H60? Good deal on refurbished ones on Newegg right now.
> Awesome! Thanks for the info, might go with another one though since it seems the 212 won't be good enough for OCing.


I think the H60 outperforms a 212+, but I could be wrong, they did just get a refit. I think the block is nickel not copper though.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimmycocopuffs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Whether it fits or not is irrelevant because you want to overclock, a 212 isn't good enough for high clocks. I think it should fit on the Asrockboard, but it might not (someone confirm?) however an H80i would be a much better idea
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. What about the H60? Good deal on refurbished ones on Newegg right now.
Click to expand...

I'd get the h60i then, I'm not too sure about refurbished h60s.









you could also get the Antec Kuhler h2o 620... you just have to make a slight mod to fit it onto the board.


----------



## Shimmycocopuffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I'd get the h60i then, I'm not too sure about refurbished h60s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you could also get the Antec Kuhler h2o 620... you just have to make a slight mod to fit it onto the board.


No h60i's on Newegg or Ncix.







I know what you're thinking about refurbished and I agree,
but on Newegg it has perfect rating for reviews and people are speaking highly of it, I think I'll take the risk!

I'd rather not make any major mods though as this is going to be my first time building a computer.
Would the h60 let me use high profile RAM sticks?


----------



## Shimmycocopuffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Its the bottom bracket that you have to worry about, not the height of the cooler.
> I think the H60 outperforms a 212+, but I could be wrong, they did just get a refit. I think the block is nickel not copper though.


Passed your post on accident! I assume it outperforms, what does that exactly mean about the block being nickel and not copper?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimmycocopuffs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I'd get the h60i then, I'm not too sure about refurbished h60s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you could also get the Antec Kuhler h2o 620... you just have to make a slight mod to fit it onto the board.
> 
> 
> 
> No h60i's on Newegg or Ncix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you're thinking about refurbished and I agree,
> but on Newegg it has perfect rating for reviews and people are speaking highly of it, I think I'll take the risk!
> 
> I'd rather not make any major mods though as this is going to be my first time building a computer.
> Would the h60 let me use high profile RAM sticks?
Click to expand...

ofc, the h60 would allow it, as I had it myself at one point.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Its the bottom bracket that you have to worry about, not the height of the cooler.
> .


Just drill out a cpu cut in the plate with a hack saw?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> Just drill out a cpu cut in the plate with a hack saw?


And when the backplate for the cooler shorts out the motherboard while you're at it...

Also not everyone wants to cut up their case.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> And when the backplate for the cooler shorts out the motherboard while you're at it...
> 
> Also not everyone wants to cut up their case.


And i respekt that! But im just giving some suggestions, i dont want to make anyone angry!


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> And i respekt that! But im just giving some suggestions, i dont want to make anyone angry!


I am angry at that comment.

Kinda....

Sorta...

OK Not really


----------



## euf0ria

OT question but anyway: Is it ok to post links to ebay items and items in online shops here on OC??


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> OT question but anyway: Is it ok to post links to ebay items and items in online shops here on OC??


Others have done it. Just dont post anything you have for sale personally here that is on ebay, amazon, etc...


----------



## Shimmycocopuffs

I think I finally have my set-up!
I would like some input and opinions, do remember I'm on a budget!

I will be using this for video editing and gaming, at the same time now I assume!
I also want to be able to OC as much as possible.

-Black/White BitFenix Prodigy Case (still undecided) <- Does the mesh on the black one make a huge difference?
-ASRock Z77E-ITX
-i5-3570k
-GTX 660
-Corsair CX600
-Corsair H60
-G.Skill Ripjaws 2x4GB - DDR 1600 (PC3 12800)
-Samsung 840 - 120GB


----------



## JMatzelle303

Will this cooler work without components hitting back plate and will the graphic card slot be blocked or no with that asus p8z77-i deluxe

Phanteks PH-TC12DX


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimmycocopuffs*
> 
> I think I finally have my set-up!
> I would like some input and opinions, do remember I'm on a budget!
> 
> I will be using this for video editing and gaming, at the same time now I assume!
> I also want to be able to OC as much as possible.
> 
> -Black/White BitFenix Prodigy Case (still undecided) <- Does the mesh on the black one make a huge difference?
> -ASRock Z77E-ITX
> -i5-3570k
> -GTX 660
> -Corsair CX600
> -Corsair H60
> -G.Skill Ripjaws 2x4GB - DDR 1600 (PC3 12800)
> -Samsung 840 - 120GB


it shouldn't, I want a solid front for mine though.... none of the frames are at the color I want them to be though! :c


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimmycocopuffs*
> 
> I think I finally have my set-up!
> I would like some input and opinions, do remember I'm on a budget!
> 
> I will be using this for video editing and gaming, at the same time now I assume!
> I also want to be able to OC as much as possible.
> 
> -Black/White BitFenix Prodigy Case (still undecided) <- Does the mesh on the black one make a huge difference?
> -ASRock Z77E-ITX
> -i5-3570k
> -GTX 660
> -Corsair CX600
> -Corsair H60
> -G.Skill Ripjaws 2x4GB - DDR 1600 (PC3 12800)
> -Samsung 840 - 120GB


Its a very nice build. I would go with the black case and the mesh does make a differnce








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> Will this cooler work without components hitting back plate and will the graphic card slot be blocked or no with that asus p8z77-i deluxe
> 
> Phanteks PH-TC12DX


I am currently using that cooler on that board and there are NO issues whatsoever with space. Just position it before pasting so you know how you want it set up


----------



## Bazinga11

Does anyone have the Swifttech h220? or has anyone ordered it? I am thinking of getting that instead of the h100i because it performs much better and comes with an adapter for 8 fans!


----------



## Bazinga11

Does anyone have the Swifttech h220? or has anyone ordered it? I am thinking of getting that instead of the h100i because it performs much better and comes with an adapter for 8 fans!


----------



## Bazinga11

Does anyone have the Swifttech h220? or has anyone ordered it? I am thinking of getting that instead of the h100i because it performs much better and comes with an adapter for 8 fans!


----------



## JMatzelle303

Yours is actually the bigger one idk if the backplate is the same or not


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimmycocopuffs*
> 
> ! Thanks for the info, might go with another one though since it seems the 212 won't be good enough for OCing.


Yo mate, there is 190mm from the motherboard plate to the roof, and then take off 20-40 mm depending on standoffs and the hight of you MOBO, but as *SniperTeamTango* says, if you want that backplate to fit you might have to cut a small hole in the MOBO plate to make it fit, or you can you in some spacers and raise the MOBo a couple of mm and see if it fits better, but ofc you have to watch out for the IO shield!


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> Yours is actually the bigger one idk if the backplate is the same or not


It is the sameMy motherboard has a few extras so to speak but the daughterboard is the same size


----------



## Bazinga11

I don't understand how I posted multiple times, only clicked it once...


----------



## JMatzelle303

as long as back plate wont be a problem and graphic card slot will be able to be used then that's great.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> as long as back plate wont be a problem and graphic card slot will be able to be used then that's great.


Neither will be an issue for that board


----------



## barebackbadger

Yay my prodigy CK edition came today!
Very fast delivery and service by www.watercoolinguk.co.uk
So ADD ME!

Sorry about pic quality, was taken in a hurry and dont know why it as rotated









Just waiting for funds to clear before i do a mass order for all the pc internals

P.s. on a like for like price £200!
What is better for gaming the 7950(2 or 3gb) or the gtx660ti?


----------



## almighty15

My case is here









PSU doesn't fit though so might have to get an extension for it ( Anyone know any decent ones in the UK? ) do any of you guys know if Bitfenix are planning on releasing a pure ,esh front panel that doesn't have a 5.25" push out?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga11*
> 
> I don't understand how I posted multiple times, only clicked it once...


It's called a multi post, don't worry about it too much, it happens to all of use once in a while.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Yay my prodigy CK edition came today!
> Very fast delivery and service by www.watercoolinguk.co.uk
> So ADD ME!
> 
> Sorry about pic quality, was taken in a hurry and dont know why it as rotated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for funds to clear before i do a mass order for all the pc internals
> 
> P.s. on a like for like price £200!
> What is better for gaming the 7950(2 or 3gb) or the gtx660ti?


For gaming and HD Video, Radeon is the way to go. Everyone has their preferences but AMD has a an advantage over Nvidia


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Yay my prodigy CK edition came today!
> Very fast delivery and service by www.watercoolinguk.co.uk
> So ADD ME!
> 
> Sorry about pic quality, was taken in a hurry and dont know why it as rotated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for funds to clear before i do a mass order for all the pc internals
> 
> P.s. on a like for like price £200!
> What is better for gaming the 7950(2 or 3gb) or the gtx660ti?
> 
> 
> 
> For gaming and HD Video, Radeon is the way to go. Everyone has their preferences but AMD has a an advantage over Nvidia
Click to expand...

^ This, I was in the exact same situation. and I got a 3GB 7950 as a result.


----------



## longroadtrip

The new 650TI Boost performs as well as an HD 6970...Can't go wrong with anything you choose anymore...The 650 and 660 cards are excellent values...(for the record, I have 6970s and 680s in my systems.)


----------



## barebackbadger

Thanks guys, think ill stick with my original purchase of the 7950..
On a side note for these forums (sorry for going OT) but how do i rotate my pic and also make the picture larger?


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Thanks guys, think ill stick with my original purchase of the 7950..
> On a side note for these forums (sorry for going OT) but how do i rotate my pic and also make the picture larger?


Your football team is rubbish...


----------



## Droogie

I'm thinking of switching to an itx build from my full tower. I'd lose my sound card, but that's about it. I just hate moving this thing around, and it's a nightmare to keep clean.

What do you guys think? Is itx worth it? I was looking at the prodigy because it fits my h100. The only downside is the only good board is $200.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I'm thinking of switching to an itx build from my full tower. I'd lose my sound card, but that's about it. I just hate moving this thing around, and it's a nightmare to keep clean.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is itx worth it? I was looking at the prodigy because it fits my h100. The only downside is the only good board is $200.


There are several excellent boards, it just depends on what you want your rig to do...As for sound, I can understand...look at a DAC and amp, then it doesn't matter...I prefer ITX...for me it is a more engineered system once built. I actually like the challenge of getting all the features I want into a smaller space.


----------



## audioholic

Guys does anyone have any ideas on how to get acrylic on the sides of the PSU, or even photos? I am just not positive on how it will turn out.
Thank you guys so much!


----------



## longroadtrip

audio..take a look here...


----------



## audioholic

LRT that is exactly what I was looking for! That was a huge inspiration for my initial plans...I just am not sure on how to execute. Dremel?


----------



## longroadtrip

Yeah..if you read farther down in the first post, Lutro0 shows how he made his with a dremel...


----------



## audioholic

guess I should learn to read







I was just in awe at his work...thank you so much man!


----------



## Anoxy

Yeah so Sapphire 7970 + Bitfenix window were just not made for each other. Money down the drain


----------



## longroadtrip

two words...

water...cooling...









Seriously though, sorry it isn't working out for you...you might try a higher CFM fan on the front or an aftermarket cooler on the GPU...


----------



## audioholic

Maybe a dwood bracket and a h80 would do the trick for you? sucks that it doesnt work.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> two words...
> 
> water...cooling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, sorry it isn't working out for you...you might try a higher CFM fan on the front or an aftermarket cooler on the GPU...


^ This * infinity

I'm wanting to get there too... but.... it'll be a while.... lol


----------



## Shimmycocopuffs

Hi guys!

Would blue LED fans be visible through the front mesh of the black Prodigy?

Thanks.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimmycocopuffs*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Would blue LED fans be visible through the front mesh of the black Prodigy?
> 
> Thanks.


Absolutely...the light would shine right through...


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> two words...
> 
> water...cooling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, sorry it isn't working out for you...you might try a higher CFM fan on the front or an aftermarket cooler on the GPU...


Yeah, it's just silly to spend even more money and time on water cooling when all I wanted was a measly window on my case. I've gone so far past my original budget already, it's ridiculous. Guess I'll just stick with the stock panel for now.


----------



## Shimmycocopuffs

I want to purchase the Bitfenix Spectre Pro Blue LED Fans to light up my Prodigy.
I'm wondering do I just purchase the 200mm for the front or should I get a smaller size?

Also how important would it be to get a blue LED fan in the rear cooling to light up the chassis?
I'm only looking to place the LED fans in the front and top for lighting, is it worth it to get one for the rear?

Thanks guys!


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimmycocopuffs*
> 
> I want to purchase the Bitfenix Spectre Pro Blue LED Fans to light up my Prodigy.
> I'm wondering do I just purchase the 200mm for the front or should I get a smaller size?
> 
> Also how important would it be to get a blue LED fan in the rear cooling to light up the chassis?
> I'm only looking to place the LED fans in the front and top for lighting, is it worth it to get one for the rear?
> 
> Thanks guys!


in one of my prodigys the Black one, i have a 200mm spectre pro Green LED in the front which IMO doesnt light the inside up very much, but i have a 120mm spectre pro blue LED in the back and that lights up the my MOBO and h100 cooler head up very nicely!









i would rather go with 2x 120mm fans in the front for either the black og white prodigy!
Note: I can take pictures of the light it produces if you want?"


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimmycocopuffs*
> 
> I want to purchase the Bitfenix Spectre Pro Blue LED Fans to light up my Prodigy.
> I'm wondering do I just purchase the 200mm for the front or should I get a smaller size?
> 
> Also how important would it be to get a blue LED fan in the rear cooling to light up the chassis?
> I'm only looking to place the LED fans in the front and top for lighting, is it worth it to get one for the rear?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Stick with 200mm or go larger







I have a 230mm red led fan in the front and a 140mm red led fan in the back and it shines everything up nicely. Its a matter of preference if you want more or less


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> in one of my prodigys the Black one, i have a 200mm spectre pro Green LED in the front which IMO doesnt light the inside up very much, but i have a 120mm spectre pro blue LED in the back and that lights up the my MOBO and h100 cooler head up very nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would rather go with 2x 120mm fans in the front for either the black og white prodigy!
> Note: I can take pictures of the light it produces if you want?"


But unless im mistaken to have two 120mm's in the front you have to remove the optical bay?


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> But unless im mistaken to have two 120mm's in the front you have to remove the optical bay?


That is true!








You could if you are up for alittle "moddin" etc. get some industry double-side tape cut it so i matches up with the steel and then you can without removing the bay, i dont recommend getting the double sided tape that MNPC uses because you wound get the fans off the steel again without ripping the fan apart, (I tried that)


----------



## Shimmycocopuffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> in one of my prodigys the Black one, i have a 200mm spectre pro Green LED in the front which IMO doesnt light the inside up very much, but i have a 120mm spectre pro blue LED in the back and that lights up the my MOBO and h100 cooler head up very nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would rather go with 2x 120mm fans in the front for either the black og white prodigy!
> Note: I can take pictures of the light it produces if you want?"


Photos would be greatly appreciated! Why 2x120 though?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Stick with 200mm or go larger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 230mm red led fan in the front and a 140mm red led fan in the back and it shines everything up nicely. Its a matter of preference if you want more or less


Would 200 not be big enough for the front? Do you think top fans would creating lighting at all?
The reason why I want the top fans is because of this video, I really like his set-up.
http://youtu.be/MKXrMp0igwM?t=3m15s


----------



## Pestilaence

Well, it's been a long time coming, and I could have done this quite some time ago but I haven't been back on OCN for a while... Either way, ladies and gentlemen...

ADD ME!!!!





Feel free to check out my build log, which I just started the other day, even though everything has been done for a long time.


----------



## audioholic

So much empty space haha.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> So much empty space haha.


I know!!! That's why I was thinking of maybe getting a reservoir and mounting on top of the hard drive cage... maybe doing a semi-custom loop.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimmycocopuffs*
> 
> Photos would be greatly appreciated! Why 2x120 though?
> Would 200 not be big enough for the front? Do you think top fans would creating lighting at all?
> The reason why I want the top fans is because of this video, I really like his set-up.
> http://youtu.be/MKXrMp0igwM?t=3m15s


Again it is a matter of preference. It looks as if the front fan is 230mm. I have 4 fans in my system as well currently. 230mm front intake, 2 x 120mm top intake and 140mm exhaust all red LED's. It glows real nice and having the amount of fans and LED's does goes to preference


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> So much empty space haha.


No more empty space than my head


----------



## Bazinga11

There are no red bitfenix prodigy owners?? Lol I have a red one


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga11*
> 
> There are no red bitfenix prodigy owners?? Lol I have a red one


There are a few, yeah. I guess no one has been added to that list yet, but I know I've seen some in here.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Guys does anyone have any ideas on how to get acrylic on the sides of the PSU, or even photos? I am just not positive on how it will turn out.
> Thank you guys so much!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> LRT that is exactly what I was looking for! That was a huge inspiration for my initial plans...I just am not sure on how to execute. Dremel?


If you want me to make you some of those templates that I made for myself when I was planning a Prodigy build, I can.


----------



## 303869

Ive ordered a white prodigy and should have it tomorrow!!









Ive made a build log if anyone wants to follow along http://www.overclock.net/t/1375777/build-log-white-blizzard-bitfenix-prodigy


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimmycocopuffs*
> 
> Photos would be greatly appreciated! Why 2x120 though?


Well basicly it's taste! I like 2x 120mm because i feel i get more air over my MOBO and just around the case and i think it looks better








and i guess from a performers look if you get high RPM fans and ignore the noise they will blow more air into the case









i will take photos when i get home from work tonight !


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah so Sapphire 7970 + Bitfenix window were just not made for each other. Money down the drain


Remove the window and re-stick it so its slightly razed letting in Air .


----------



## longroadtrip

^^This..you could even mount it to the outside of the panel with some spacers/standoffs so the GPU is drawing air into the case...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> ^^This..you could even mount it to the outside of the panel with some spacers/standoffs so the GPU is drawing air into the case...


+1 for this idea!


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> ^^This..you could even mount it to the outside of the panel with some spacers/standoffs so the GPU is drawing air into the case...


It works well


----------



## longroadtrip

Is that what you did motokill?







Pic please?







I'm WCing, but have thought about doing that myself...


----------



## barebackbadger

Sorry to be a nuisance guys
Really struggling on the psu, i fully understand the dimensions of the psu bay in the prodigy..
However for me finding one that is either i think is good or is out of stock
Would like to stick to the 140mm if possible because of the cabling, dont want the psu hanging out the back but noise is a key factor for me...
So are these any good-bearing in mind i intend to overclock and install a 2/3gb radeon 7950, worried about the 550w (will it be enough?)

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/550w-silverstone-strider-gold-sst-st55f-g-full-modular-80-plus-gold-90-eff-eps-12v-120mm-fan-atx
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/650w-silverstone-sst-st65f-g-strider-psu-silent-modular-80-plus-gold

Did want a seasonic due to reading they are really quiet and good quality, but its the max size of 160mm but worried about cabling which i intend to sleeve not fitting in case


----------



## longroadtrip

Silverstones are great PSUs...I use them almost exclusively...If you are sleeving, a much better alternative to the Seasonic (no double wires.) You can also pick up the PP05 short cable kit for them.

As for quiet..I have 2 running right next to me right now and can't hear them...

550W would be more than enough for that system, even with OCing the CPU...







(I have this same PSU)


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Silverstones are great PSUs...I use them almost exclusively...If you are sleeving, a much better alternative to the Seasonic (no double wires.) You can also pick up the PP05 short cable kit for them.
> 
> As for quiet..I have 2 running right next to me right now and can't hear them...
> 
> 550W would be more than enough for that system, even with OCing the CPU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I have this same PSU)


Legend! Thank you
My money for my sold macbook air as finally cleared so i can go shopping!


----------



## barebackbadger

All my parts have been ordered now








With my case arriving yesterday, it was torture looking at it and not being to do anything with it









Mobo: asrock z77e-itx = £114 (amazon)
Cpu: I5 3570k = £165 (amazon)
Psu: silverstone 550w modular = £83 (scan)
Cpu cooler: corsair h100i watercooler = £84 (scan)
Ssd: sandisk 120gb 2.5 sata = £77.99 (ebuyer)
Hdd: samsung 2.5 500gb hdd = £37 (scan)

Got free delivery on all of that as well

Waiting for radeon 7950 to hit under £199 then ill get that.

Will worry about getting the internal cooling right once i have the pc built, however will i be able to put the h100i radiator at the top but inside the case and the fans for it on the top? Or will that effect the radiator?


----------



## longroadtrip

Congratulations!







That will be a nice system!


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Remove the window and re-stick it so its slightly razed letting in Air .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> ^^This..you could even mount it to the outside of the panel with some spacers/standoffs so the GPU is drawing air into the case...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> It works well


Interesting idea, though having the window on the exterior might look a little tacky. It has holes around the edges so metal clips can clamp it down on the inside. Might give it a try though....do you have any pics of yours, or was it just suggestion for me?


----------



## longroadtrip

I haven't done it, but I think I may do it on Yang (I really like the idea actually....) I'll do a mock up of it tomorrow, I have all the parts.

Reread your post...are you using a custom window panel or the Bitfenix one? I would make my own acrylic window instead...


----------



## Anoxy

Oh, I'm just using the bitfenix one. I don't have the tools, or know-how to make my own.


----------



## longroadtrip

You can order the acrylic pre-cut, and would only have to drill the screw holes into it and the case side panel. Really easy to do.









Take a photo of the acrylic panel from bitfenix (from the inside so I can see how it attaches, I might be able to work something up for you that looks great.


----------



## HalFumanChew

What sort of CPU coolers are people using (other than water cooling and stock coolers). I have a stock cooler at the moment but i am looking to upgrade but not sure what would be best. I was looking for something around $50-$70.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

OP up to date.


----------



## longroadtrip

Wow! Tons of new members!


----------



## sivoloc

Btw i would like to join aswell, i only have a picture if my Black prodigy since my White one is under modding









Im typing from my phone right now, But you Can go to my profile a find a picture of my prodigy


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> Btw i would like to join aswell, i only have a picture if my Black prodigy since my White one is under modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im typing from my phone right now, But you Can go to my profile a find a picture of my prodigy


I need to see pics in the thread, don't worry I believe you, but its a principle thing, I don't actually have a lot of time to commit to this thread, and everyone will tell me to check their profiles for pics.


----------



## Shimmycocopuffs

Do you guys think the H60 would be okay for an i7-3770k?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimmycocopuffs*
> 
> Do you guys think the H60 would be okay for an i7-3770k?


Should be fine..the H60 performs as well as most decent air coolers...


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> All my parts have been ordered now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my case arriving yesterday, it was torture looking at it and not being to do anything with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo: asrock z77e-itx = £114 (amazon)
> Cpu: I5 3570k = £165 (amazon)
> Psu: silverstone 550w modular = £83 (scan)
> Cpu cooler: corsair h100i watercooler = £84 (scan)
> Ssd: sandisk 120gb 2.5 sata = £77.99 (ebuyer)
> Hdd: samsung 2.5 500gb hdd = £37 (scan)
> 
> Got free delivery on all of that as well
> 
> Waiting for radeon 7950 to hit under £199 then ill get that.
> 
> Will worry about getting the internal cooling right once i have the pc built, however will i be able to put the h100i radiator at the top but inside the case and the fans for it on the top? Or will that effect the radiator?


I've seen the 7950 reference cards for £202 with free delivery?

http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/13360145/art/generique/radeon-hd-7950-3-gb-gddr5.html

But I've just put the extra and ordered one of these..

http://www.dabs.com/products/xfx-amd-radeon-7950-hd-800mhz-3gb-pci-express-3-0-hdmi-8B07.html?q=XFX%207950&src=16

And you get like £30 worth of games with it...


----------



## Christina594

Had this case for about a little over a week now and its been amazing. Surprisingly easy to assemble even with the small size.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I need to see pics in the thread, don't worry I believe you, but its a principle thing, I don't actually have a lot of time to commit to this thread, and everyone will tell me to check their profiles for pics.


Understandable, There you go:


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalFumanChew*
> 
> What sort of CPU coolers are people using (other than water cooling and stock coolers). I have a stock cooler at the moment but i am looking to upgrade but not sure what would be best. I was looking for something around $50-$70.


I was wondering the same thing and then saw the coolermaster tx3 hyper evo which i'll probably get


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> There are several excellent boards, it just depends on what you want your rig to do...As for sound, I can understand...look at a DAC and amp, then it doesn't matter...I prefer ITX...for me it is a more engineered system once built. I actually like the challenge of getting all the features I want into a smaller space.


The only board that seems to be able to handle overclocking well is the p8z77-i deluxe


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I need to see pics in the thread, don't worry I believe you, but its a principle thing, I don't actually have a lot of time to commit to this thread, and everyone will tell me to check their profiles for pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Understandable, There you go:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Nice, did that gs800 barely fit inside? curious as my PSU is about the same size.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Is that what you did motokill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm WCing, but have thought about doing that myself...


Yes for sure on both side
Ok ill try get good pic where you can see


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> The only board that seems to be able to handle overclocking well is the p8z77-i deluxe


That's quite the statement. My board hits 4.8ghz with ease.


----------



## motokill36

Ok hope these show it ok

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/20130328134440.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/20130328134517.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/20130328134512.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/20130328134449.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/20130328134458.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Ok hope these show it ok
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/20130328134440.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/20130328134517.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/20130328134512.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/20130328134449.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/20130328134458.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I'm just gonna curse this once! +Rep









Dude That is a ******* amazing window mod! what did you use to space it?


----------



## gilljoy

Could someone recommend me a PSU for the prodigy?

I'm making a build with the following:

7970
3770k,
2hdd,
ssd

I've currently got an XFX Pro850w black edition in my current build, does anyone know if this will fit or will I need a new one?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gilljoy*
> 
> Could someone recommend me a PSU for the prodigy?
> 
> I'm making a build with the following:
> 
> 7970
> 3770k,
> 2hdd,
> ssd
> 
> I've currently got an XFX Pro850w black edition in my current build, does anyone know if this will fit or will I need a new one?


if it's < 160mm it should fit, if not I can suggest the PSU I have in my prodigy (PC power and cooling silencer mk II 750w)

but it's not modular just to let you know.


----------



## gilljoy

Ahh I tink its just over 160mm like 165


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Ok hope these show it ok
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/20130328134440.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/20130328134517.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/20130328134512.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/20130328134449.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/20130328134458.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Turned out really nice!


----------



## JMatzelle303

Will the graphic side panel fit on the other side looking to mod a regular panel since I don't need the usb 3.0 and stuff I want to use vandal switches


----------



## longroadtrip

yes, the panels are interchangeable on each side....


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Ok hope these show it ok
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/20130328134440.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/20130328134517.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/20130328134512.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/20130328134449.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/20130328134458.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I was gonna ask what you used to hold that acrylic in place but I see the double sided tape. Nicely done


----------



## JMatzelle303

amazing now I can use vandal switches and not have audo and usb in front. Wanted to clean up my case from fat wires and stuff


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> I'm just gonna curse this once! +Rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude That is a ******* amazing window mod! what did you use to space it?










Thanks
Used car Number plate Double sided Tape

if your running a Air cooled card it makes big difference to the temps .
More so on Reference cooler on 670


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Turned out really nice!


Thanks all

Did the Job


----------



## Anoxy

That is fantastic motokill. I have a bunch of that thick double sided tape laying around so maybe I will give it a go myself!

I'm replacing my 7970 with a Sapphire Vapor-X version so I need that window to show off the sweet LEDs on the card


----------



## barebackbadger

Just reading up on graphic cards now i have purchased all my other pc parts/components

Looking through this thread most have nvidia i would say, i know the driver support and updates for nvidia graphic cards are pretty good and they are considerably more expensive than the amd range of cards
But reading up on it (a lot of it is going over my head) the 7950 still performs better than say the gtx670 and if overclocked nearly on par with the gtx680 which is like £250 more?
So whats the reason for this and why do the majority of you guys prefer nvidia cards in your prodigy?
This will be my main rig for a couple of years, i would rather spend the extra £150-£200 now and say get the 7970/gtx 670/gtx680 than say next year have to fork out for a new card?

All help/assistance appreciated


----------



## longroadtrip

I'm running 6970s right now and have had absolutely zero issues...I have nothing against AMD GPUs...the only reason I am picking up a 670 is for the shorter PCB...









Driver issues for AMD cards is for the most part an old issue that has been addressed, just some people got a bad taste and never forget...


----------



## daryld

hi guys 1st post coming up, i recently purchased this case in white the other range of specs are as follows:
i7 3770k
ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE
8gb kingston hyperx 1600
inno3d gtx 680
750w tesla psu

now my concern is that while gaming i smell what seems to be a hot or even burning smell when i run high graphical games such as far cry 3 or crysis 3 now the smell seems to be coming more from my psu, now the thing is i av my psu fan facing down towards the bottom of my case where the fan filter is i was just wanting to know is this correct or should it be facing the other way thanks and great site btw


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I'm running 6970s right now and have had absolutely zero issues...I have nothing against AMD GPUs...the only reason I am picking up a 670 is for the shorter PCB...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driver issues for AMD cards is for the most part an old issue that has been addressed, just some people got a bad taste and never forget...


I will be fine though with a silverstone 550w psu with the 7950? Amd say minimum 500w needed

I do prefer the look of the gtx's but when u compare them with radeons..spec wise the radeons come out on top unless u go up to crazy money on the nvidia?
Decisions, decisions..
Didnt think moving away from console gaming would be so frustrating, there is just too much choice on the pc gaming side








I never thought i would spend hours researching power supplies lol


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daryld*
> 
> hi guys 1st post coming up, i recently purchased this case in white the other range of specs are as follows:
> i7 3770k
> ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE
> 8gb kingston hyperx 1600
> inno3d gtx 680
> 750w tesla psu
> 
> now my concern is that while gaming i smell what seems to be a hot or even burning smell when i run high graphical games such as far cry 3 or crysis 3 now the smell seems to be coming more from my psu, now the thing is i av my psu fan facing down towards the bottom of my case where the fan filter is i was just wanting to know is this correct or should it be facing the other way thanks and great site btw


Ouch. I would run a PSU tester to see if there are any issues. SOMETIMES there is a burning smell when you first power everything up but if its consistent, then I would think it is safe to assume you may have a faulty PSU. Test it to be sure but something like that I would never chance


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daryld*
> 
> hi guys 1st post coming up, i recently purchased this case in white the other range of specs are as follows:
> i7 3770k
> ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE
> 8gb kingston hyperx 1600
> inno3d gtx 680
> 750w tesla psu
> 
> now my concern is that while gaming i smell what seems to be a hot or even burning smell when i run high graphical games such as far cry 3 or crysis 3 now the smell seems to be coming more from my psu, now the thing is i av my psu fan facing down towards the bottom of my case where the fan filter is i was just wanting to know is this correct or should it be facing the other way thanks and great site btw


How many PCI express connection dose that unit have ?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> I will be fine though with a silverstone 550w psu with the 7950? Amd say minimum 500w needed
> 
> I do prefer the look of the gtx's but when u compare them with radeons..spec wise the radeons come out on top unless u go up to crazy money on the nvidia?
> Decisions, decisions..
> Didnt think moving away from console gaming would be so frustrating, there is just too much choice on the pc gaming side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought i would spend hours researching power supplies lol


Yep..you will be fine with the 550w Silverstone...Ignore what the GPU manufacturers recommend, that is mainly for multiple rail and lower end PSUs. The 7950 only draws 11W when idling, 176w maxed out, and an average of 126w...









My 6970s average 157w and max at 287w for comparison...


----------



## daryld

it was a brand new psu and its only had a few hours use but on running in the desktop playing movies and music there is no smell but when the high graphical games get going the smell tends to appear

the side is also off the side of the case so maybe that makes me notice the smell more

the gpu is connected to the normal pci express slot and is then powered by 2 6 pin adapters


----------



## longroadtrip

Test the 6 pin cables with a PSU tester..Looks like the stock Tesla 750 only has 1 6 pin connector..how do you have the second one connected?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daryld*
> 
> it was a brand new psu and its only had a few hours use but on running in the desktop playing movies and music there is no smell but when the high graphical games get going the smell tends to appear
> 
> the side is also off the side of the case so maybe that makes me notice the smell more
> 
> the gpu is connected to the normal pci express slot and is then powered by 2 6 pin adapters


New doesnt always mean not faulty. Sometimes people are unfortunate in getting a faulty piece of equipment. If its brand new, I would suggest exchanging it for a replacement either with where you bought it from or the manufacturer


----------



## daryld

yeah thats correct there is only 1 6 pin adapter on the psu, the other 6 pin adapter comes from a molex to 6 pin adapter could this be my problem


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daryld*
> 
> yeah thats correct there is only 1 6 pin adapter on the psu, the other 6 pin adapter comes from a molex to 6 pin adapter could this be my problem


it could be...I can't find the full specs (# and wattage per rail,) but I would certainly look at that adapter first...if the wires aren't rated for it, they will melt.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daryld*
> 
> yeah thats correct there is only 1 6 pin adapter on the psu, the other 6 pin adapter comes from a molex to 6 pin adapter could this be my problem


Not at all. Some video cards come with the connectors for the PCIE that goes to molex. I would consider the PSU faulty if it does it then. It should not be doing that when drawing power on high demand games


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Yep..you will be fine with the 550w Silverstone...Ignore what the GPU manufacturers recommend, that is mainly for multiple rail and lower end PSUs. The 7950 only draws 11W when idling, 176w maxed out, and an average of 126w...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 6970s average 157w and max at 287w for comparison...


Thank you and rep given, always helping me and giving top advice!


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daryld*
> 
> it was a brand new psu and its only had a few hours use but on running in the desktop playing movies and music there is no smell but when the high graphical games get going the smell tends to appear
> 
> the side is also off the side of the case so maybe that makes me notice the smell more
> 
> the gpu is connected to the normal pci express slot and is then powered by 2 6 pin adapters


I had a simular burned smell aswell when i ran High graphic games in the start and i solved mine by removing the sidepanel my gainward 680, rached critical temps, Because in the back of the reference Cooper shroud has alittle Open gab where hot air escapes through and into you case, But Because of the plate that is looking the GPU in the back that air cant escape and Then my card started to smell Then 5-10 min after it chrashed do to Overheat, try removing that plate like i did.


----------



## daryld

think its time to just replace my psu then luckily it wasnt a dear psu and was already thinking of an upgrade anyways, any reccomendations for a gd modular psu that fits our cases that is also 750w thanks for all the help by the way


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daryld*
> 
> think its time to just replace my psu then luckily it wasnt a dear psu and was already thinking of an upgrade anyways, any reccomendations for a gd modular psu that fits our cases that is also 750w thanks for all the help by the way


Cant go wrong with Corsair or Seasonic


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daryld*
> 
> think its time to just replace my psu then luckily it wasnt a dear psu and was already thinking of an upgrade anyways, any reccomendations for a gd modular psu that fits our cases that is also 750w thanks for all the help by the way


Yeah, the older Fractal PSUs weren't exactly quality...What are you running that you need a 750w PSU?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Cant go wrong with Corsair or Seasonic


Unless sleeving, then you definitely want to stay away with all their double wires...Silverstone is great too..1 to 1 pin out...


----------



## daryld

the 750w is more down to me trying to get something that will be a bit future proof and provide me enough power for upgrades down the line


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Yeah, the older Fractal PSUs weren't exactly quality...What are you running that you need a 750w PSU?
> Unless sleeving, then you definitely want to stay away with all their double wires...Silverstone is great too..1 to 1 pin out...


LOL. Its been a PITA trying to sleeve the double wires


----------



## longroadtrip

With all of the modular Corsair, Seasonic, and Silverstone 750w PSUs, you will have to either mod the mobo tray or extend the PSU out the back of the case...

EDIT: WooHoo..just got my second flame!


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> With all of the modular Corsair, Seasonic, and Silverstone 750w PSUs, you will have to either mod the mobo tray or extend the PSU out the back of the case...
> 
> EDIT: WooHoo..just got my second flame!


Congrats lrt and let us know what you get daryld


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> LOL. Its been a PITA trying to sleeve the double wires


I actually really like the performance of the Seasonics..they are flawless and have just about the lowest ripple you can get, just can't bring myself to ever sleeve another one...that was an absolute nightmare!


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I actually really like the performance of the Seasonics..they are flawless and have just about the lowest ripple you can get, just can't bring myself to ever sleeve another one...that was an absolute nightmare!


Never used a Seasonic. I may consider one when I have the funds to build my server


----------



## longroadtrip

Sure you have...Corsair are rebranded Seasonic units...(although I'm not sure on the new Corsair "i" models...)


----------



## motokill36

2 x 6 pin adapters ?
You mean Molex to PCI ?


----------



## motokill36

Ok ignore me im 5 post too late lol


----------



## daryld

thanks for all the advice and help im going to look up a few of these corsair and seasonics tonight and see what 1 best suits me yous have been a great help and i will let yous know how it turns out for me


----------



## Anoxy

motokill36 inspired me to dig in to my DIY reservoir









Kinda looks like i have a white ipad on my case now lol, but I'm extremely pleased with the result. I used 3M Dual Lock so the window snaps on and off easily!
And I outlined the window with white electrical tape to hide the ugly holes.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> motokill36 inspired me to dig in to my DIY reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda looks like i have a white ipad on my case now lol, but I'm extremely pleased with the result. I used 3M Dual Lock so the window snaps on and off easily!
> And I outlined the window with white electrical tape to hide the ugly holes.


I like how the white stands out against the black.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Sure you have...Corsair are rebranded Seasonic units...(although I'm not sure on the new Corsair "i" models...)


I was literally unaware of that fact. HMMMM....


----------



## adamski07

WOW. This club is going crazy. I think we are the biggest case club here at ocn as of now? Welcome to all new members of Prodigy club.







Please keep us updated with your build. Don't forget to mod your pc!


----------



## rocktim

thanks!!! thinking of h60 (2013) push/pull or phanteks tc12dx ...not sure why I can't make up my mind... the phanteks seems like a simple install for a newbie







.. but I like the less cluttered look of h60.. and has gotten good reviews... leaning air.. suggestions.. ( mild overclocking 3770k 4.2-4.5)


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> motokill36 inspired me to dig in to my DIY reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda looks like i have a white ipad on my case now lol, but I'm extremely pleased with the result. I used 3M Dual Lock so the window snaps on and off easily!
> And I outlined the window with white electrical tape to hide the ugly holes.


Looks Good









Nice Job

Hows gpu Temps


----------



## Anoxy

Down 2 whole degrees at idle! Haven't tested under any significant load yet though. We'll see how it holds up tonight when I boot up Bioshock again


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> motokill36 inspired me to dig in to my DIY reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda looks like i have a white ipad on my case now lol, but I'm extremely pleased with the result. I used 3M Dual Lock so the window snaps on and off easily!
> *And I outlined the window with white electrical tape to hide the ugly holes*.


wouldn't have guessed...at least from the pictures, it actually looks pretty good with the white over your black case

really want to see where other people take this idea - i'd love to have a clean window on my case but i don't want to suffocate the gpu


----------



## SniperTeamTango

OP is up to date, and I am probably going to have to hand this thread off soon. Other obligations coming up on the forum front.


----------



## Mopar63

Okay I bit the built and for my third IXT build I am going with a Prodigy. I am debated right now if I want dual 120 fans for the front or a single large fan. I am considering one of the Bitfenix large fans but wanted to know about noise, Will I need to step down the power or is it at full quiet? With the dual 120mm fans I can use PWM and speed control them.


----------



## casio198000yen

It's similar, isn't it?


----------



## rocktim

Ready to hit checkout on a few sites... This is my first build in over 9 years... so I am essentially a newbie all over. Would love it if anyone could pick out anything that stands out as something that could potentially give me issues. I know a mid tower will be easier to work in.. but I love the small form and I don't have a lot of space in my work area. I have been inspired by so many builds on this site.This will be my only rig for gaming , little bit of work ( office etc.. ) basic stuff... small bit of audio editing.. anyways here we go

Bitfenix Prodigy arctic white
Intel 3770k
Asus p8z77-i deluxe/wd
Corsair h850 BRONZE version... fry's has it for 84$!! this is the seasonic version that was replaced by the "chirping" flawed gold one.. I wanted 150mm depth .. I was going to get the seasonic G650
Phantek ph-tc12dx Black version OR corsair h60 v.2 need help with this..
Kingston 8 gb genesis 1600 ddr3
Samsung 840 pro 256
Seagate 1 TB 64mb
230mm spectre pro all White blue led (front intake)
140mm bitfenix spetre pro all white blue led (rear exhaust)

undecided.. probably a GTX 680.. would love a titan







.. not sure if I can have a rational discussion with my wife about that.... ha .. so 680 or maybe I''ll downshift to 660ti I should probably give more thought to amd too ..
should I put a fan as exhaust or intake on top?... I will be keeping the blu ray drive from my old system.. I still need it for another 6 months or so.. probably get recon fan controller later on..

I'd like to try some mild - moderate overclocking.. but I don't want a super loud system... quiet and cool .. but with the ability to crank it up for gaming as needed... I will probably upgrade my monitor.. but the 27inch 2560x1440 monitors are still too pricey.. would like to wait another 18 months till there are more options.. so a good 24 inch monitor with decent input lag is what I will do for now... love all the info on this forum.. really inspiring RT


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocktim*
> 
> Ready to hit checkout on a few sites... This is my first build in over 9 years... so I am essentially a newbie all over. Would love it if anyone could pick out anything that stands out as something that could potentially give me issues. I know a mid tower will be easier to work in.. but I love the small form and I don't have a lot of space in my work area. I have been inspired by so many builds on this site.This will be my only rig for gaming , little bit of work ( office etc.. ) basic stuff... small bit of audio editing.. anyways here we go
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy arctic white
> Intel 3770k
> Asus p8z77-i deluxe/wd
> Corsair h850 BRONZE version... fry's has it for 84$!! this is the seasonic version that was replaced by the "chirping" flawed gold one.. I wanted 150mm depth .. I was going to get the seasonic G650
> Phantek ph-tc12dx Black version OR corsair h60 v.2 need help with this..
> Kingston 8 gb genesis 1600 ddr3
> Samsung 840 pro 256
> Seagate 1 TB 64mb
> 230mm spectre pro all White blue led (front intake)
> 140mm bitfenix spetre pro all white blue led (rear exhaust)
> 
> undecided.. probably a GTX 680.. would love a titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. not sure if I can have a rational discussion with my wife about that.... ha .. so 680 or maybe I''ll downshift to 660ti I should probably give more thought to amd too ..
> should I put a fan as exhaust or intake on top?... I will be keeping the blu ray drive from my old system.. I still need it for another 6 months or so.. probably get recon fan controller later on..
> 
> I'd like to try some mild - moderate overclocking.. but I don't want a super loud system... quiet and cool .. but with the ability to crank it up for gaming as needed... I will probably upgrade my monitor.. but the 27inch 2560x1440 monitors are still too pricey.. would like to wait another 18 months till there are more options.. so a good 24 inch monitor with decent input lag is what I will do for now... love all the info on this forum.. really inspiring RT


Not sure if the CPU cooler works, but the rest of it does..just look at the OP to make sure your PSU will fit...


----------



## rocktim

thanks... i'll check it the phanteks forum.. it's a smaller ish air cooler... 212 evo or xigmatec dark knight size...

thanks for input


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocktim*
> 
> Ready to hit checkout on a few sites... This is my first build in over 9 years... so I am essentially a newbie all over. Would love it if anyone could pick out anything that stands out as something that could potentially give me issues. I know a mid tower will be easier to work in.. but I love the small form and I don't have a lot of space in my work area. I have been inspired by so many builds on this site.This will be my only rig for gaming , little bit of work ( office etc.. ) basic stuff... small bit of audio editing.. anyways here we go
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy arctic white
> Intel 3770k
> Asus p8z77-i deluxe/wd
> Corsair h850 BRONZE version... fry's has it for 84$!! this is the seasonic version that was replaced by the "chirping" flawed gold one.. I wanted 150mm depth .. I was going to get the seasonic G650
> Phantek ph-tc12dx Black version OR corsair h60 v.2 need help with this..
> Kingston 8 gb genesis 1600 ddr3
> Samsung 840 pro 256
> Seagate 1 TB 64mb
> 230mm spectre pro all White blue led (front intake)
> 140mm bitfenix spetre pro all white blue led (rear exhaust)
> 
> undecided.. probably a GTX 680.. would love a titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. not sure if I can have a rational discussion with my wife about that.... ha .. so 680 or maybe I''ll downshift to 660ti I should probably give more thought to amd too ..
> should I put a fan as exhaust or intake on top?... I will be keeping the blu ray drive from my old system.. I still need it for another 6 months or so.. probably get recon fan controller later on..
> 
> I'd like to try some mild - moderate overclocking.. but I don't want a super loud system... quiet and cool .. but with the ability to crank it up for gaming as needed... I will probably upgrade my monitor.. but the 27inch 2560x1440 monitors are still too pricey.. would like to wait another 18 months till there are more options.. so a good 24 inch monitor with decent input lag is what I will do for now... love all the info on this forum.. really inspiring RT


i'd suggest getting the 230mm spectre instead of the spectre pro because it's quieter. and unless you need widi, get the version of that motherboard without WD in its name as it's cheaper.

also keep in mind that the mobo only has two fan headers, so to use a cpu fan and 2+case fans would require you to purchase splitters or psu connectors. personally, i'd drop the rear exhaust fan and use that money to go to a dual tower air cooler, which will function as a better cooler and a sufficient rear exhaust. that would minimize the amount of fans in your case (and noise) and allow you to run them all off of the asus software. the phanteks ph-tc14pe, noctua nh-d14, and thermalright silver arrow are some options you might consider. something on the pricer end is the be quiet! dark rock pro 2, which just recently got an official distributor in NA. it's probably the quietest option available, and easily the sexiest

i'm using a similar setup to what i described with the phanteks and i keep the cpu fans at the lowest setting possible. my fans won't spin faster until my cpu reaches around 65 C and i have never reached that point - even at full load (though i am at stock speeds right now)

the only problem that a dual tower air cooler would bring is that it may not fit with a blu ray drive installed. i measure about 6 1/4 inches from the front of my case to the first fan, and 7 1/2 inches from the front of the case to the first tower. measurements on the top dual tower coolers are relatively the same so if you decide to go with one, it should fit but you might have to lower the front fan or just mount it to the back ( eg http://www.overclock.net/t/1287433/build-log-chinook-bitfenix-prodigy-p8z77-i-deluxe-ref-gtx-670-liquid-cooling )

as for video cards, in the current generation, the 600 series is a quieter line. asus has the quietest 600 cards with its dcu ii coolers, but msi also offers a solid cooler which carries "twin frozr" or "power edition" in the name. another option is evga with its signature 2, dual fan coolers


----------



## Phunky Phish

If your basically just gaming an i7 is a bit overkill. i5 plenty good enough and you won't see any slow down on 90% of games.
Also what about a Radeon 7950? If overclocked it'll give Nvidia has to offer a run for their money, at half the cost.


----------



## Djayness

Had good fun with this case.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Okay I bit the built and for my third IXT build I am going with a Prodigy. I am debated right now if I want dual 120 fans for the front or a single large fan. I am considering one of the Bitfenix large fans but wanted to know about noise, Will I need to step down the power or is it at full quiet? With the dual 120mm fans I can use PWM and speed control them.


I have tried both setups, with a 200mm bitfenix spectre pro and it moves good air and it is very silent, but I prefer 2x 120mm because you get more air into the case IMO, the dual fans i used was: Zalman ZM-SF3 Pwm.


----------



## Mopar63

Okay I am looking at the case cooling and I am thinking of putting in a 140 in the rear (PWM) and running a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme for the top. So this leaves the front and I am thinking a set for 120 PWMs then or as I said I am also considering a 200mm or 230mm fan. Wanting to get the cooling figure out first.

My goal is maximum cooling a quietest operation. I am looking the PWM route so the system can kick in if needed for intense use. I do not mind a little noise when I am gaming as the headsets are own. However even then I do not want the system to be loud.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Okay I am looking at the case cooling and I am thinking of putting in a 140 in the rear (PWM) and running a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme for the top. So this leaves the front and I am thinking a set for 120 PWMs then or as I said I am also considering a 200mm or 230mm fan. Wanting to get the cooling figure out first.
> 
> My goal is maximum cooling a quietest operation. I am looking the PWM route so the system can kick in if needed for intense use. I do not mind a little noise when I am gaming as the headsets are own. However even then I do not want the system to be loud.


In that case; i would recommend a pair of 120mm they Do alittle more Sound depending on the brand you want. But it Will increase airflow! IMO


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocktim*
> 
> Ready to hit checkout on a few sites... This is my first build in over 9 years... so I am essentially a newbie all over. Would love it if anyone could pick out anything that stands out as something that could potentially give me issues. I know a mid tower will be easier to work in.. but I love the small form and I don't have a lot of space in my work area. I have been inspired by so many builds on this site.This will be my only rig for gaming , little bit of work ( office etc.. ) basic stuff... small bit of audio editing.. anyways here we go
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy arctic white
> Intel 3770k
> Asus p8z77-i deluxe/wd
> Corsair h850 BRONZE version... fry's has it for 84$!! this is the seasonic version that was replaced by the "chirping" flawed gold one.. I wanted 150mm depth .. I was going to get the seasonic G650
> Phantek ph-tc12dx Black version OR corsair h60 v.2 need help with this..
> Kingston 8 gb genesis 1600 ddr3
> Samsung 840 pro 256
> Seagate 1 TB 64mb
> 230mm spectre pro all White blue led (front intake)
> 140mm bitfenix spetre pro all white blue led (rear exhaust)
> 
> undecided.. probably a GTX 680.. would love a titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. not sure if I can have a rational discussion with my wife about that.... ha .. so 680 or maybe I''ll downshift to 660ti I should probably give more thought to amd too ..
> should I put a fan as exhaust or intake on top?... I will be keeping the blu ray drive from my old system.. I still need it for another 6 months or so.. probably get recon fan controller later on..
> 
> I'd like to try some mild - moderate overclocking.. but I don't want a super loud system... quiet and cool .. but with the ability to crank it up for gaming as needed... I will probably upgrade my monitor.. but the 27inch 2560x1440 monitors are still too pricey.. would like to wait another 18 months till there are more options.. so a good 24 inch monitor with decent input lag is what I will do for now... love all the info on this forum.. really inspiring RT


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Not sure if the CPU cooler works, but the rest of it does..just look at the OP to make sure your PSU will fit...


It will Fit







I have a Phanteks cooler on the same board








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Okay I am looking at the case cooling and I am thinking of putting in a 140 in the rear (PWM) and running a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme for the top. So this leaves the front and I am thinking a set for 120 PWMs then or as I said I am also considering a 200mm or 230mm fan. Wanting to get the cooling figure out first.
> 
> My goal is maximum cooling a quietest operation. I am looking the PWM route so the system can kick in if needed for intense use. I do not mind a little noise when I am gaming as the headsets are own. However even then I do not want the system to be loud.


I have a 230mm fan for the front intake and it moves alot of air


----------



## Fateman

Hi pals, I have finally had some spare time to kill with my Prodigy. Its finally finished now, hope you will like it, feel free to comment You can find the whole gallery on my flickr page here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157633118062654/


----------



## WALSRU

So jealous of your front panel!


----------



## motokill36

Lookes Great


----------



## rocktim

awesome... love the white recon... !


----------



## rocktim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> It will Fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Phanteks cooler on the same board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 230mm fan for the front intake and it moves alot of air


cool.... ordered the phanteks this morning..!


----------



## jerson25

*ADD ME*


----------



## motokill36

Nice job

Do like a Air cooled Rig so much easier to fiddle and swap Test so on


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Nice job
> 
> Do like a Air cooled Rig so much easier to fiddle and swap Test so on


AIO coolers too. As soon as there's custom length tubing involved...


----------



## Anoxy

Nub question here: to sleeve your cables and make them look all sexy like that, does your PSU have to be modular?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Nub question here: to sleeve your cables and make them look all sexy like that, does your PSU have to be modular?


No, sleeving can and has been done on non-modular PSUs before, it is just probably easier on modular, and that's probably why it's preferred that way. I will look for a tutorial on how to do it for you.


----------



## 303869

Guys my prodigy has arrived and have started the build!











Cables a bit messy atm but should have them looking tidier when completed!


Just waiting on my cpu and hard drives now, check my build log for more pics and updates!


----------



## Fateman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Nub question here: to sleeve your cables and make them look all sexy like that, does your PSU have to be modular?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> No, sleeving can and has been done on non-modular PSUs before, it is just probably easier on modular, and that's probably why it's preferred that way. I will look for a tutorial on how to do it for you.


It is cleaner to use modular PSU. You dont void the warranty this way, and you don't have to hide away unsleeved parts. When sleeving non-modular PSU you have two options:
1. you can sleeve the cables of the PSU and void the warranty
2. you can make/buy extensions as I have done, and you will need to hide away the original cables somewhere. You will keep the warranty and you can use the extensions in future builds as well. My PSU is Seasonic G360 which is only 140mm long so there was plenty of room to hide the cables in Prodigy on the sides and the back of the PSU bay, with other PSUs you might have issues doing it.


----------



## sendjes

My Seasonic X-660 Gold was being cramp up with the cables, so after reading a few replies, I also did the dayischain solution, far from pretty, but it'll have to do untill I recieve my Lian Li PE-01, which I ofcourse will have to paint white.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> It is cleaner to use modular PSU. You dont void the warranty this way, and you don't have to hide away unsleeved parts. When sleeving non-modular PSU you have two options:
> 1. you can sleeve the cables of the PSU and void the warranty
> 2. you can make/buy extensions as I have done, and you will need to hide away the original cables somewhere. You will keep the warranty and you can use the extensions in future builds as well. My PSU is Seasonic G360 which is only 140mm long so there was plenty of room to hide the cables in Prodigy on the sides and the back of the PSU bay, with other PSUs you might have issues doing it.


Thanks for the info. If I ever do decide to sleeve my cables, I will probably just buy a new modular PSU anyways. They seem much better and my cables are a total mess with my current PSU.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Any pictures with a Phanteks PH-TC14PE?


----------



## Zboy

there's a decent amount of people with it installed on the asus mobo


----------



## audioholic

Does anyone have pictures of a D5 in their Prodigy? I know we have the room for it I just want to see it before I buy


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Did somebody say "Yin?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking build..we need interior shots too!


Longroadtrip here's those snaps you requested of Yin, this should also satisfy the requirement adding me.

For info the specs are

i7 3770K with Noctua NH-D14 loaded
Asus P8Z77-I
Asus GTX 670 DC2
8 Gb Samsung Green Low Profile RAM
SILVERSTONE ST55F-G 550W with PP05 Short cable Kit
Samsung 840 Pro 256Gb
WD 3Tb
Bitfenix Recon
Cooling is 230mm Spectre Pro Front - 2 x 120mm spectres Top - 140mm Spectre Rear

Any questions, I'll be happy to help.






ps sorry about the mess, I don't usually have company looking inside my case !


----------



## mmille24

Here are my current parts...

BitFenix Prodigy Black Case
i7 3770K
Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI
Samsung 840 Series SSD 250GB

Would people recommend the Corsair H60 or just some additional fans (if so, which ones?)...I was looking at the Coolermaster 200m instead of the Bitfenix 230m. Having a quiet setup is very important to me.

Also, what PSU is recommended? I was thinking about the SilverStone Strider Plus ST50F-P 500W (80 dollars)? I like it because it's 100% modular & 140mm. However, I'd certainly look at others if there are better/cheaper?

Thanks a mil!

PS: I have tried going through a lot of this thread, but there's a lot here, and would love some direct input.


----------



## pedopanda

Hi guys I'm looking to make a new computer in about 3 months but I thought I'd ask here for some help and tips when it comes to the prodigy. I've tried to do as much research as I can so hopefully everything is good but basically I'm asking if you guys can tell me if what I want to will fit in this case and if not how I can make it work or what I can change so here I go.
Here are the parts I'm looking into getting. I'll put a little explanation behind some of the ones I'm not too sure about so you can help me make up my mind on them.

https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=149249&action=wish_lists

I'm gona number these to make it easy but some questions might be a bit long. This is my first project like this and I would like to know as much as I can about what I'm going to be doing before I start.

1. Ok first up I have the 240 black ice gt rad to go on the top and the 120 to go on the front. Now I'm thinking of changing the 120 into another 240 and have one on the top and one on the front. Now I'm guessing that they won't fit to well so I was thinking is it possible to mount the rad to top of the case so it fits in where the dust filter is and is flush with the top of the case and have the fans on the bottom. Or would I need to take out the fan cut outs at the top to fit it.

2. Next up my pump and res what are some good all in one pumps and res as I'm thinking they would be better in such a small case.

3. Another thing I'm not sure about is the fittings I have some normal compression fittings and some right angled ones would these give me enough leg room to make a proper loop.

4. My last question is about my loop I was thinking of going something like top res>>pump>>front res>>GPU>>CPU>>top res or something like that. Would that be the most effect way of going about it?

That's all my questions I hope you guys can help as I'm really excited about doing this build and can't wait to start it. If you have any tips or see something wrong with the build then please tell me thanks!

EDIT: just noticed the name on my account....


----------



## dizzledon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Does anyone have pictures of a D5 in their Prodigy? I know we have the room for it I just want to see it before I buy


here you go


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmille24*
> 
> Here are my current parts...
> 
> BitFenix Prodigy Black Case
> i7 3770K
> Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI
> Samsung 840 Series SSD 250GB
> 
> Would people recommend the Corsair H60 or just some additional fans (if so, which ones?)...I was looking at the Coolermaster 200m instead of the Bitfenix 230m. Having a quiet setup is very important to me.
> 
> Also, what PSU is recommended? I was thinking about the SilverStone Strider Plus ST50F-P 500W (80 dollars)? I like it because it's 100% modular & 140mm. However, I'd certainly look at others if there are better/cheaper?
> 
> Thanks a mil!
> 
> PS: I have tried going through a lot of this thread, but there's a lot here, and would love some direct input.


I am looking at the Strider Plus 500 as well, looks like the best bang for the buck. Get the PP05 Cable Set to help with the cable management, this looks to be the setup designed from the start for an ITX build.

As for the front fan for the case I am debating a lot of options for my build. A lot of people seem to like the Bitfenix Pro 200 for the front and I am leaning that way with a Pro 140 for the back. However I also like a quiet setup so I am concerned I will have to throttle down those fans. This has me also looking at a dual 120 setup in the front and possibly doing those with Noctua so I can use them as PWM, let the heat dictate the speed.

As for the cooler I considered the single 120 radiator approach but that seems a waste unless you need an optical drive. I am personally going with a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pedopanda*
> 
> Hi guys I'm looking to make a new computer in about 3 months but I thought I'd ask here for some help and tips when it comes to the prodigy. I've tried to do as much research as I can so hopefully everything is good but basically I'm asking if you guys can tell me if what I want to will fit in this case and if not how I can make it work or what I can change so here I go.
> Here are the parts I'm looking into getting. I'll put a little explanation behind some of the ones I'm not too sure about so you can help me make up my mind on them.
> 
> https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=149249&action=wish_lists
> 
> I'm gona number these to make it easy but some questions might be a bit long. This is my first project like this and I would like to know as much as I can about what I'm going to be doing before I start.
> 
> 1. Ok first up I have the 240 black ice gt rad to go on the top and the 120 to go on the front. Now I'm thinking of changing the 120 into another 240 and have one on the top and one on the front. Now I'm guessing that they won't fit to well so I was thinking is it possible to mount the rad to top of the case so it fits in where the dust filter is and is flush with the top of the case and have the fans on the bottom. Or would I need to take out the fan cut outs at the top to fit it.
> 
> 2. Next up my pump and res what are some good all in one pumps and res as I'm thinking they would be better in such a small case.
> 
> 3. Another thing I'm not sure about is the fittings I have some normal compression fittings and some right angled ones would these give me enough leg room to make a proper loop.
> 
> 4. My last question is about my loop I was thinking of going something like top res>>pump>>front res>>GPU>>CPU>>top res or something like that. Would that be the most effect way of going about it?
> 
> That's all my questions I hope you guys can help as I'm really excited about doing this build and can't wait to start it. If you have any tips or see something wrong with the build then please tell me thanks!
> 
> EDIT: just noticed the name on my account....


1. It does work if you want to do some minor cuts from the bottom, but maybe look into a 180.1 radiator. Also people have changed the locations of the holes on the top to fit the radiator all the way to the back to allow the 120.2 all the way at the front without modifications.

2. The Swiftech Apogee Drive II sounds like what you are describing in wanting a pump, otherwise the Swiftech MCP355 could definitely do the trick, just make sure to get 3/8 ID 5/8 OD tubing along with fittings.

3. Bitspower fittings are probably some of the best out there, and you can probably keep the same amount, just go down to Bitspower 3/8 ID 5/8 OD and the same goes for the rotary fittings.

4. I believe your reservoir has to go before your pump as well as be above it so as not to run your pump dry (causes pump to die), so go RES>>PUMP>>RAD1>>GPU>>CPU>>RAD2>>RES or something like that. A person who is experienced in watercooling can help you with that one better than me, as I still air cool. As far as RAD1 and RAD2 that could be either one depending on the order you set up your loop. just remember to keep your reservoir above your pump at all times.


----------



## audioholic

No need to cut. Just as long as you have 35mm radiators you can flip the front panel and have lots of room.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I'm getting there slowly. OC is at 4.6 so far, I don't know if I should go past 1.45vcore to get higher OC or not, I am scared. xD
OC ram, default 1866mhz, got it to 2400mhz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## barebackbadger

Hi
Now with all my components due to arrive on tuesday.. I am now concentrating on the graphics card.
It will be for purely gaming, no video converting etc
My budget is about £250 (£300 at a push) and found this
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-msi-radeon-hd7950-twin-frozr-oc-be-5000mhz-gddr5-gpu-880mhz-1792-cores-dvi-hdmi-mdport-plus-free

Seems ok (to me) any reasons as to not buy this, or should i get an alternative..
Open to suggestions guys


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Hi
> Now with all my components due to arrive on tuesday.. I am now concentrating on the graphics card.
> It will be for purely gaming, no video converting etc
> My budget is about £250 (£300 at a push) and found this
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-msi-radeon-hd7950-twin-frozr-oc-be-5000mhz-gddr5-gpu-880mhz-1792-cores-dvi-hdmi-mdport-plus-free
> 
> Seems ok (to me) any reasons as to not buy this, or should i get an alternative..
> Open to suggestions guys


that there actually looks like a decent card (having one myself) go for it!


----------



## audioholic

Doesn't the Twin coolers like that hit the side of the case when the side panel is put on?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Doesn't the Twin coolers like that hit the side of the case when the side panel is put on?


they don't. having both the card and the prodigy myself. lol


----------



## audioholic

OH good to know







I thought those were the ones that everyone was having issues with hitting the side panel


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Hey guys.

Just thought I'd let you all know that I need to find someone to take over this club, as my time is becoming more and more limited, with ocn staff work and a job as well as school I no longer have time to keep this up. Any volunteers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> Just thought I'd let you all know that I need to find someone to take over this club, as my time is becoming more and more limited, with ocn staff work and a job as well as school I no longer have time to keep this up. Any volunteers would be greatly appreciated.


I'll volunteer, or even phillyD would be good for the job if he accepts.


----------



## adamski07

I nominate LRT to take over of this club.


----------



## Callist0

I'm in the process of building myself a mini gaming rig using this case. I plan to use a 3570k and a 680 FTW+ edition. However, I am on the fence about motherboards.

I can't decide between the AsRock Z77E and the ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe. While I know that the ASUS board has the VRM daughterboard attached for better overclocking (something I plan to do a lot of) I have seen that the USB 3.0 front panel header and front panel audio header are right up against the PCI slot. I was wondering if anyone had any trouble connecting these two pieces with a 680 with a backplate or some other large GPU.

Also is there anyone that uses the AsRock board and has successful overclocks? I am shooting for around 4.8Ghz and would prefer this board as it would better match my color scheme.

Thanks .


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I'm kind of excited about the Mini 670, I don't know much about video cards but just the idea seems awesome, all of these small things, packed into a small space but with a lot of power. I love it!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> I'm in the process of building myself a mini gaming rig using this case. I plan to use a 3570k and a 680 FTW+ edition. However, I am on the fence about motherboards.
> 
> I can't decide between the AsRock Z77E and the ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe. While I know that the ASUS board has the VRM daughterboard attached for better overclocking (something I plan to do a lot of) I have seen that the USB 3.0 front panel header and front panel audio header are right up against the PCI slot. I was wondering if anyone had any trouble connecting these two pieces with a 680 with a backplate or some other large GPU.
> 
> Also is there anyone that uses the AsRock board and has successful overclocks? I am shooting for around 4.8Ghz and would prefer this board as it would better match my color scheme.
> 
> Thanks .


will you be using an AIO cooler? Air cooler? or a custom loop?

I can say that if you intend on using an air-cooler the p8z77-i might be the way to go.

however, from what I know the z77e-itx is capable of good OCing too, give This club a visit if you are curious. as I only have my cpu running at 4.6 atm


----------



## mmille24

What works better on this case?

BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan vs Coolermaster 200mm Megaflow?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> Just thought I'd let you all know that I need to find someone to take over this club, as my time is becoming more and more limited, with ocn staff work and a job as well as school I no longer have time to keep this up. Any volunteers would be greatly appreciated.


CSCoder4ever, phillyD, and LRT are my nominations, though I don't have a Prodigy, so I probably don't have a say.


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> I'm in the process of building myself a mini gaming rig using this case. I plan to use a 3570k and a 680 FTW+ edition. However, I am on the fence about motherboards.
> 
> I can't decide between the AsRock Z77E and the ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe. While I know that the ASUS board has the VRM daughterboard attached for better overclocking (something I plan to do a lot of) I have seen that the USB 3.0 front panel header and front panel audio header are right up against the PCI slot. I was wondering if anyone had any trouble connecting these two pieces with a 680 with a backplate or some other large GPU.
> 
> Also is there anyone that uses the AsRock board and has successful overclocks? I am shooting for around 4.8Ghz and would prefer this board as it would better match my color scheme.
> 
> Thanks .
> 
> 
> 
> will you be using an AIO cooler? Air cooler? or a custom loop?
> 
> I can say that if you intend on using an air-cooler the p8z77-i might be the way to go.
> 
> however, from what I know the z77e-itx is capable of good OCing too, give This club a visit if you are curious. as I only have my cpu running at 4.6 atm
Click to expand...

A fully custom loop. Specifics have yet to be ironed out. I will check out that thread, thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droogie

If I can manage to somehow sell my case and board, I'm going to be switching to one of these. My only concern is whether or not I will be able to still use my 5.25" fan controller if I mount the h100 at the top. I'm thinking no, since I'll have to remove the optical bay.


----------



## pedopanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> No need to cut. Just as long as you have 35mm radiators you can flip the front panel and have lots of room.


what do you mean by flip the front panel as in turn it upside down?


----------



## longroadtrip

Something similar to this...takes a whole 10 rivets....


----------



## audioholic

Sorry I was eating Easter dinner when I posted that








Anyhow all you need to do as Longroadtrip said was drill out rivets and rotate the front panel (upside down).
When you do this the front 240mm radiator will have plenty of room to sit in position. Now if you are doing a top 240mm also you will need to make an offset plate to put the 240mm close to the back panel as possible.
It is a rather simple mod.

Also guys been working on my sleeving for the Prodigy, here is what I have so far.


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> If I can manage to somehow sell my case and board, I'm going to be switching to one of these. My only concern is whether or not I will be able to still use my 5.25" fan controller if I mount the h100 at the top. I'm thinking no, since I'll have to remove the optical bay.


Flipping the front panel will also work for you....you can flip it and mount your fan controller at the bottom of the case.


----------



## pedopanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Now if you are doing a top 240mm also you will need to make an offset plate to put the 240mm close to the back panel as possible.
> It is a rather simple mod.


oh that sounds pretty easy. but whats a offset plate i tried to google it and nothing came up. is it like a bracket or something to help it fit in? or cover up some parts on the top to drill into?


----------



## audioholic

You have to make it yourself. You can look at my build log or look for dizzledon's "out of space" build(his is complete) mine is in the process of being made








Basically you just take a sheet of aluminum and mount it using the holes that are for the 240mm up top..then you take some fans and get them positioned, mark your aluminum and drill...then you cutout the center for airflow and you are done.


----------



## Anoxy

What are the plastic cages on the power button side panel?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> What are the plastic cages on the power button side panel?


those are SSD mounts, I find them quite handy personally.


----------



## pedopanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Something similar to this...takes a whole 10 rivets....


the offset looks pretty simple to make. and im gona try and get my top rad like yours but mount my fans on the bottom of it. really cant wait till i have enough saved up so i can finely start on this. also you guys are really nice people thanks for helping a new guy out.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> CSCoder4ever, phillyD, and LRT are my nominations, though I don't have a Prodigy, so I probably don't have a say.


PhillyD originally had it and handed it off to me.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> You have to make it yourself. You can look at my build log or look for dizzledon's "out of space" build(his is complete) mine is in the process of being made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically you just take a sheet of aluminum and mount it using the holes that are for the 240mm up top..then you take some fans and get them positioned, mark your aluminum and drill...then you cutout the center for airflow and you are done.


So, you have to mod the case to put an h100 up top? Why? I thought it supports a 240mm radiator natively.


----------



## almighty15

Anyone know if there's a front cover with no 5.25" drive pay push out? Just a pure mesh front?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Sorry I was eating Easter dinner when I posted that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow all you need to do as Longroadtrip said was drill out rivets and rotate the front panel (upside down).
> When you do this the front 240mm radiator will have plenty of room to sit in position. Now if you are doing a top 240mm also you will need to make an offset plate to put the 240mm close to the back panel as possible.
> It is a rather simple mod.
> 
> Also guys been working on my sleeving for the Prodigy, here is what I have so far.


Cables are looking sharp








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> Anyone know if there's a front cover with no 5.25" drive pay push out? Just a pure mesh front?


No but if you get some mesh, you can make you own mesh plate and it is very easy to cut and fold


----------



## Andorski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> If I can manage to somehow sell my case and board, I'm going to be switching to one of these. My only concern is whether or not I will be able to still use my 5.25" fan controller if I mount the h100 at the top. I'm thinking no, since I'll have to remove the optical bay.


I haven't personally tried this out, but I found this 5.25" short bay mount that could let you install your fan controller. I doubt that you would be able to put a h100 in push-pull configuration at the front end of the radiator though; the space might be too cluttered with all the fan cables coming out of the controller.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andorski*
> 
> I haven't personally tried this out, but I found this 5.25" short bay mount that could let you install your fan controller. I doubt that you would be able to put a h100 in push-pull configuration at the front end of the radiator though; the space might be too cluttered with all the fan cables coming out of the controller.


I'm not too worried about push/pull. It's pretty redundant on a thin radiator like the h100. It's p/p now, and I'm not seeing much of a difference from when it was just push. I only keep it the way it is because it's a huge pain to take apart.


----------



## boy005

hello

here´s my rig


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boy005*
> 
> hello
> 
> here´s my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


There is nothing better then a Clean build, very nice cablemanagement


----------



## rocktim

nice!!!!! what cpu cooler is that?


----------



## boy005

thx

@sivoloc - the case is grateful on cable managment...

@rocktim - cooler is spire x2 vamper (passive)


----------



## rocktim

Most of my items for my first gaming pc build arrived today... waiting on my psu ( corsair hx650 v.1 bronze.. on sale at fry's online ), a few case fans (230MM SPECTRE PRO BLUE LED, AND 140MM SPECTRE BLUE LED) and side window panel due to arrive later in week.. I also ordered some sp120's quiet edition.. just to try them out.. the phanteks pwm fans will probably be fine though.. just love the look of the sp120's with colored ring ( I know .. not important







..) they also get great reviews .. I also splurged on a new 24" monitor .. asus vg248qe that I am having modded ( matte film removed) from callsignvega ! hopefully my build will go smoothly...


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Nice, should make one nice machine!


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boy005*
> 
> hello
> 
> here´s my rig


what cpu/mobo are you running?


----------



## rocktim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Nice, should make one nice machine!


thanks... should be a fun adventure.... nervous I'm gonne get stuck with a problem I don't know how to fix or not be able to diagnose a problem or bad part etc.. I'll probably bug the hell out of everyone on these forums with my nubeness and dumb questions..


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocktim*
> 
> thanks... should be a fun adventure.... nervous I'm gonne get stuck with a problem I don't know how to fix or not be able to diagnose a problem or bad part etc.. I'll probably bug the hell out of everyone on these forums with my nubeness and dumb questions..


That's fine, we are here to help.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocktim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Nice, should make one nice machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks... should be a fun adventure.... nervous I'm gonne get stuck with a problem I don't know how to fix or not be able to diagnose a problem or bad part etc.. I'll probably bug the hell out of everyone on these forums with my nubeness and dumb questions..
Click to expand...

This your first system?


----------



## Droogie

Posted my case and motherboard on Craigslist last night. Honestly, I should wait till they sell before moving to a prodigy. It would mitigate almost the entire cost.

Just debating how long I'll last before just spending the money anyway lol.


----------



## rocktim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> This your first system?


I built one for myself and one for/with a friend around 9 years ago? I've tinkered with my current one.. updated video cards, ram.. new hardrive etc.. installed OS's clean before... I just feel like it's all new though mostly worried about cable management and Heat sink install.

Excited to get back into PC gaming., and to finally get a good rig again.. I feel ive missed out the past few years . I thought going through the process of doing it myself with parts I picked would be rewarding.. and if I get it right.. a better performing system for a decent price... compared to vendors etc... should be fun !


----------



## mmille24

What are the alternatives to a Corsair H60 for a GA-Z77N-WIFI board?


----------



## Anoxy

I need to pick up another SSD to hackintosh, and probably upgrade to 16GB of ram.


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> So, you have to mod the case to put an h100 up top? Why? I thought it supports a 240mm radiator natively.


No this was for 2x240mm radiators. The h100 will fit just fine up top.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I need to pick up another SSD to hackintosh, and probably upgrade to 16GB of ram.


Why a hackintosh?

why not just use linux?


----------



## adamski07

How bout helping co-member to win the MOTM for march?







Thank you all!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1367896/march-2013-mod-of-the-month-vote-now


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

FYI - OP changed to SonofJor-El per request of SniperTeamTango, any problems let me know


----------



## SniperTeamTango

SonofJor-El is now leading this club, as I need to attend to gameserver duties more often and cannot maintain the club to the best of my abilities.

Good luck to him!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocktim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> This your first system?
> 
> 
> 
> I built one for myself and one for/with a friend around 9 years ago? I've tinkered with my current one.. updated video cards, ram.. new hardrive etc.. installed OS's clean before... I just feel like it's all new though mostly worried about cable management and Heat sink install.
> 
> Excited to get back into PC gaming., and to finally get a good rig again.. I feel ive missed out the past few years . I thought going through the process of doing it myself with parts I picked would be rewarding.. and if I get it right.. a better performing system for a decent price... compared to vendors etc... should be fun !
Click to expand...

just take it easy, and take your time!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> How bout helping co-member to win the MOTM for march?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1367896/march-2013-mod-of-the-month-vote-now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Done.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> SonofJor-El is now leading this club, as I need to attend to gameserver duties more often and cannot maintain the club to the best of my abilities.
> 
> *Good luck to him!*


^ this.


----------



## dman811

Congrats SonofJor-El!


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Why a hackintosh?
> 
> why not just use linux?


I've actually never given linux any thought. My reasoning for OS X is that I can then use iCloud to sync all my schoolwork between my pc, ipad, and iphone. All of the Apple apps work very nicely together (Pages, Keynote, Mail, Reminders, Safari, Notes, etc.)


----------



## audioholic

Why not run virtual machines and have all OS's


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Why a hackintosh?
> 
> why not just use linux?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually never given linux any thought. My reasoning for OS X is that I can then use iCloud to sync all my schoolwork between my pc, ipad, and iphone. All of the Apple apps work very nicely together (Pages, Keynote, Mail, Reminders, Safari, Notes, etc.)
Click to expand...

ah I see... well... I'd prefer a flash drive personally... but that's just me.









Give linux a shot!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Why not run virtual machines and have all OS's


That's what I do, and having DreamSpark at my fingertips, I have access to pretty much anything I want thanks to my school.


----------



## audioholic

yes Dreamspark is great! Yea students


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I agree they're great... I'll soon be installing windows 7 Pro on my rig since I have it on hand. lol

now to think of a use for both of my windows 8 pro licenses....


----------



## Anoxy

I have Dreamspark...what do you use it to get?


----------



## rocktim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That's fine, we are here to help.


THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## boy005

i want to quote but i press wrong key...

@Zboy
entry level of intel g550 and giga b75n...at the moment

i won't to buy evga stinger, but its too much money here...but one day


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boy005*
> 
> i want to quote but i press wrong key...
> 
> @Zboy
> entry level of intel g550 and giga b75n...at the moment
> 
> i won't to buy evga stinger, but its too much money here...but one day


The stinger isn't great. EVGA is still stuck in ancient times as far as bios goes, and it looks like they have no intention of improving. Just look at their forums regarding that board.

Honestly, they haven't made good boards since x58.


----------



## SonofJor-El

OP is up to date


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> FYI - OP changed to SonofJor-El per request of SniperTeamTango, any problems let me know


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> SonofJor-El is now leading this club, as I need to attend to gameserver duties more often and cannot maintain the club to the best of my abilities.
> 
> Good luck to him!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Congrats SonofJor-El!


Thanks all







I am honored to do this!


----------



## kenzo_pc

Hi guys
I want build this htpc
*cpu* A10-5700
*motherboard* msi FM2-A75IA-E53
*psu* SilverStone ST55F-G
*RAM* BLT2KIT4G3D1869DT1TX0

Which is the best cpu cooler you suggest for this case/motherboard ?
I want maximum compatibility without risking once I have bought doesn't fix cause dimension.

Thanks in advance


----------



## CSCoder4ever

For a board like that I'd suggest something like an Antec Kuhler h2o 620 or h60i

considering that the socket is fairly close to the pci slot, like the Intel boards.


----------



## kenzo_pc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> For a board like that I'd suggest something like an Antec Kuhler h2o 620 or h60i
> 
> considering that the socket is fairly close to the pci slot, like the Intel boards.


no air cooling?
I can't see FM2 compatibility in antec 620


----------



## CSCoder4ever

okay, are you going to OC any? if not, the stock cooler should be more than enough.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenzo_pc*
> 
> no air cooling?
> I can't see FM2 compatibility in antec 620


I'm not sure about the Antec stuff, but I do know that the Corsair H series works, as well as the H(i). I have an FM2 socket, and an H100.


----------



## 303869

Guys im half way through my prodigy build and am awaiting the rest of my bits but am having second thoughts about my psu. I bought a corsair tx650m and it seems a decent high quality psu, but with the modular pci connectors attached its quite tight on the rear panel, I also have quite a lot of non modular connections which im not using but are obviously still attached. (See below pic)
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/dsc00464ml.jpg/

So was thinking wether I should get a fully modular but shorter psu, now as you've probably guessed since there aren't many short fully modular psu's, im talking about the Silverstone strider st65f-g http://www.scan.co.uk/products/650w-silverstone-sst-st65f-g-strider-psu-silent-modular-80-plus-gold was also thinking of getting the short cable pack or fully sleeved cables for it but looking at reviews and unboxing videos the quality doesn't seem anywhere near corsair so am here looking for advice from anyone who has used it or has one.

Also being its 80 plus gold would be a bonus for me aswell. Any advice on wether I should keep the corsair or switch to the Silverstone would be appreciated. Need to also know how reliable and quite it is to.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Silverstone makes really good psu. I have build 30 rigs with ss strider gold and maybe had 1 out of box doa and maybe 4 down the road die


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Guys im half way through my prodigy build and am awaiting the rest of my bits but am having second thoughts about my psu. I bought a corsair tx650m and it seems a decent high quality psu, but with the modular pci connectors attached its quite tight on the rear panel, I also have quite a lot of non modular connections which im not using but are obviously still attached. (See below pic)
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/dsc00464ml.jpg/
> 
> So was thinking wether I should get a fully modular but shorter psu, now as you've probably guessed since there aren't many short fully modular psu's, im talking about the Silverstone strider st65f-g http://www.scan.co.uk/products/650w-silverstone-sst-st65f-g-strider-psu-silent-modular-80-plus-gold was also thinking of getting the short cable pack or fully sleeved cables for it but looking at reviews and unboxing videos the quality doesn't seem anywhere near corsair so am here looking for advice from anyone who has used it or has one.
> 
> Also being its 80 plus gold would be a bonus for me aswell. Any advice on wether I should keep the corsair or switch to the Silverstone would be appreciated. Need to also know how reliable and quite it is to.


Others have been using standoffs, such as motherboard standoffs, THIS Lian Li PSU extender or cutting a hole the the PSU plate for the cables


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Others have been using standoffs, such as motherboard standoffs, THIS Lian Li PSU extender or cutting a hole the the PSU plate for the cables


^This


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> Silverstone makes really good psu. I have build 30 rigs with ss strider gold and maybe had 1 out of box doa and maybe 4 down the road die


That's interesting to know, thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Others have been using standoffs, such as motherboard standoffs, THIS Lian Li PSU extender or cutting a hole the the PSU plate for the cables


Ah I see, that's a good idea.
Also just realised the warranty of the Silverstone is two years less than the corsair and is about another £10 more than the corsair so i'll probably stick with the corsair then I think. I mean the modular pci e cables are only just touching the rear of the cage and I wont see the wires when the sides are on so unless the Silverstone dramatically drops in price, I think i'lll stick with the tx650m









Thanks, btw could I be added to the group?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Added you RyReZar and welcome


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Did somebody say "Yin?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking build..we need interior shots too!


Longroadtrip here's those snaps you requested of Yin.

Congrats to SonofJor-El on your new position








Please add me to the Yin list !

For info the specs are

i7 3770K with Noctua NH-D14 loaded
Asus P8Z77-I
Asus GTX 670 DC2
8 Gb Samsung Green Low Profile RAM
SILVERSTONE ST55F-G 550W with PP05 Short cable Kit
Samsung 840 Pro 256Gb
WD 3Tb
Bitfenix Recon
Cooling is 230mm Spectre Pro Front - 2 x 120mm spectres Top - 140mm Spectre Rear





ps sorry about the mess, I don't usually have company looking inside my case !


----------



## longroadtrip

Wow! You've got that case packed full!









How do you like your Recon? I've got a black one going into Yang...


----------



## SonofJor-El

OP up to date

Edit: Thanks majaboll and you have been added!


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenzo_pc*
> 
> no air cooling?
> I can't see FM2 compatibility in antec 620


FM/FM2/AM3+/AM3/AM2 all use the same cooler mount system...


----------



## Anoxy

Should I be using a dust filter if I have an intake fan at the top of my case?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Should I be using a dust filter if I have an intake fan at the top of my case?


It isn't mandatory, but it is somewhat recommended. At least by me.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It isn't mandatory, but it is somewhat recommended. At least by me.


I second that recommendation. Nothing like looking at the top of your machine and seeing a layer of dust. I am such an OCD nut job when i t comes to dust on or in my PC and desk area


----------



## Anoxy

Alrighty then, I shall order one off Amazon today. Thanks dudes.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Dont know if you are interested but there is a complete 4 piece set *Here*


----------



## TriviallyTravis

Hey guys,

I have not read the entire thread yet, but I wondered if any of you had seen this: http://www.tested.com/tech/pcs/454052-small-quiet-fast-building-modern-gaming-pc/

I was so taken with the case and the small build in general, that I went out upgraded my current system with a Prodigy, a Gigabyte GA-Z77N-Wifi and a Core i5 =)


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviallyTravis*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have not read the entire thread yet, but I wondered if any of you had seen this: http://www.tested.com/tech/pcs/454052-small-quiet-fast-building-modern-gaming-pc/
> 
> I was so taken with the case and the small build in general, that I went out upgraded my current system with a Prodigy, a Gigabyte GA-Z77N-Wifi and a Core i5 =)


Post some pics so I can add you if you would like to join this most excellent club


----------



## Chinksicle

Hey everyone!
First wanted to say that I'm a first time poster, but long time lurker









Looking to build a new computer now, and I just love the Prodigy case, so I'm going to give it a shot!
I've built computers before, but its been so long that I think there isn't much difference from someone building for first time now...

Anyways, here my build! Please let me know what you guys think!

Case: Black
Mobo: ???
CPU: i7 3770k (OC to 4.4)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
GPU: eVGA GTX Titan (yuppppp







)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Heatspreader 2x8gb 1866mhz
HD1: Samsun 840 240GB SSD
HD2: WD Velociraptor 1TB
PSU: Corsair AX860 860W

I have a few questions about what I've got so far.
1. Will the H100i fit with the GTX Titan?
2. Will the ram height of the heatspreaders get in the way of anything?
2. Depending on whether or not I put two fans outside the case on top or H100i rad, whats the biggest fan I could fit on the rear and in the front?
3. Whats the best way to route airflow with my setup?
4. And which board do you guys think will be best for me to push my i7 3770k to 4.4?

Thanks guys! I check the store stocks and they have everything I need so far (NCIX). I'll prob finish the build within the month, and I can't wait to show some pictures


----------



## adamski07

Hello fellow Prodigy owner. As you all know, I badly need the red handles and feet. I have asked BitFenix so many times to sell me one, but they don't give that much care on it. Even a follower of my build asked them to send one for me. I also tried painting a small part of the handles and feet my self and I didn't like the result. I would like to know if anyone here is selling a pair? I just don't want to spend $89 for a new case.









So here's another deal. How bout I transform your new prodigy to MATX case? You buy the red prodigy, send it to me, I get the handles and feet, you pay for the materials for the mod and shipping then I'll send you back the modified case with white handles and feet.







Anyone? It will be a custom back panel and mobo tray. Rivets, bolt and screws are free!


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Wow! You've got that case packed full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like your Recon? I've got a black one going into Yang...


I'm really liking the recon. My first fan controller ! I'm sure I don't use it to its full potential but damn it looks sexy as hell









On a side note I must admit I'm becoming a little bit addicted to this forum ...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Hello fellow Prodigy owner. As you all know, I badly need the red handles and feet. I have asked BitFenix so many times to sell me one, but they don't give that much care on it. Even a follower of my build asked them to send one for me. I also tried painting a small part of the handles and feet my self and I didn't like the result. I would like to know if anyone here is selling a pair? I just don't want to spend $89 for a new case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here's another deal. How bout I transform your new prodigy to MATX case? You buy the red prodigy, send it to me, I get the handles and feet, you pay for the materials for the mod and shipping then I'll send you back the modified case with white handles and feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone? It will be a custom back panel and mobo tray. Rivets, bolt and screws are free!


If I had money, you would have red handles and I would have a IV Gene in a Prodigy.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Added you RyReZar and welcome


Thank you!







cant wait to complete the build and get xbmc setup, just need the cpu, cooler and hard drives.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Dont know if you are interested but there is a complete 4 piece set *Here*


Thanks, but I usually just order from Amazon Prime for that free 2-day shipping


----------



## Anoxy

Also, does the Recon fan controller fit with two 120mm top fans installed?


----------



## Droogie

So, I'm gonna order my case tomorrow. Getting the white with black front panel. Gonna mount the h100 at the top with white Spectre Pro fans attached.

I don't want to wait to sell my old stuff first anymore.







It'll sell when it sells. I'll put the board up on here once it's apart.

Debating motherboards though. I can't decide between the Z77E-ITX, or the P8Z77-I. I don't really see the Asus being worth an extra $45, but I usually go with Asus.







Suggestions?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> So, I'm gonna order my case tomorrow. Getting the white with black front panel. Gonna mount the h100 at the top with white Spectre Pro fans attached.
> 
> I don't want to wait to sell my old stuff first anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll sell when it sells. I'll put the board up on here once it's apart.
> 
> Debating motherboards though. I can't decide between the Z77E-ITX, or the P8Z77-I. I don't really see the Asus being worth an extra $45, but I usually go with Asus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions?


People have had issues with the front panel ports when using the Z77E-ITX IIRC, pretty sure it's the only one with that issue though.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> So, I'm gonna order my case tomorrow. Getting the white with black front panel. Gonna mount the h100 at the top with white Spectre Pro fans attached.
> 
> I don't want to wait to sell my old stuff first anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll sell when it sells. I'll put the board up on here once it's apart.
> 
> Debating motherboards though. I can't decide between the Z77E-ITX, or the P8Z77-I. I don't really see the Asus being worth an extra $45, but I usually go with Asus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> People have had issues with the front panel ports when using the Z77E-ITX IIRC, pretty sure it's the only one with that issue though.
Click to expand...

That and the P8z77-i is actually on sale for only $15 more after rebates, In this case I'd say go p8z77-i


----------



## Anoxy

+1 to the pbz77-i

lovin this board


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Also, does the Recon fan controller fit with two 120mm top fans installed?


Yes .... just


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> That and the P8z77-i is actually on sale for only $15 more after rebates, In this case I'd say go p8z77-i


I found a Z77E-ITX on Ebay for $130 shipped is the thing.







The one for sale on Newegg (the WD) still has a shipping charge. The regular one does not, but the discount doesn't apply. Go figure, lol. I also don't mess with rebates.







I've never received a single one I sent in for except once, and that took a year.

I think the only thing I really hate on the Asus board is the location of the Sata and front panel USB3 slots. There doesn't appear to be any clean way to run the cables to them with my GTX670 there.


----------



## Droogie

Wow. Newegg just raised the price on the Black Prodigy to $100 within the last few hours...


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Wow. Newegg just raised the price on the Black Prodigy to $100 within the last few hours...


Wow... check NCIX then.

( this is where I got my prodigy.







)


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Wow... check NCIX then.
> 
> ( this is where I got my prodigy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'll just go through performance-pcs. They're only a 30 minute drive, and they have the white with black front for $85. My big issue right now is finding a motherboard for a decent price.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Then I guess you will want to go with the z77e-itx then.


----------



## Samjam927

Work in progress:


----------



## almighty15

Love that front panel, especially the slot drive


----------



## JMatzelle303

yea the slot loaded is nice but without a fan controller how loud are the bitfenix spectrum pro non led fans


----------



## Samjam927

Internal controller keeps the fans pretty quiet


----------



## TriviallyTravis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Post some pics so I can add you if you would like to join this most excellent club


Nah, I'm good for now ;-)

I'm still working out some issues I have been having with the computer not resuming from Standby. I'm not really doing any mods or sleeving or anything so the inside is nice and ugly =) Maybe I'll get inspired and try to clean things up a bit, but it's definitely cramped with a Hyper 212 and HD 7850 in there. The one thing I'm thinking about doing is removing the front fan and replacing it with a 200mm up front if I can convince myself that the extra $15 is worth it. I'm not exactly having heat issues.


----------



## G18 x UK

What do you guys prefer?

or

or



or

or


I'll be having Ice Dragon white nano fluid and I'm still unsure whether to have black or white fittings, I'm going to do it all with Bitspower crystal link with a 280mm rad and a Phobya 200mm rad. I'm going for a white and black colour scheme in my white prodigy. What do you guys think?


----------



## JMatzelle303

I love the EK.

I want to go water cooling but im worried about cable management with all the tubes but I got a sick clean build coming


----------



## G18 x UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> I love the EK.


I currently have the EK blocks but I'm not a fan of the CSQ design, also I'm thinking that white fluid would look better through the black tinted acrylic in the bitspower blocks.
Quote:


> I want to go water cooling but im worried about cable management with all the tubes but I got a sick clean build coming


Looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Einher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Hello fellow Prodigy owner. As you all know, I badly need the red handles and feet. I have asked BitFenix so many times to sell me one, but they don't give that much care on it. Even a follower of my build asked them to send one for me. I also tried painting a small part of the handles and feet my self and I didn't like the result. I would like to know if anyone here is selling a pair? I just don't want to spend $89 for a new case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here's another deal. How bout I transform your new prodigy to MATX case? You buy the red prodigy, send it to me, I get the handles and feet, you pay for the materials for the mod and shipping then I'll send you back the modified case with white handles and feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone? It will be a custom back panel and mobo tray. Rivets, bolt and screws are free!


I sent you a PM, let me know and we can talk about the details.


----------



## adamski07

Thanks for the interest..







its two of you already who pmed me about that, but i have to give other members a chance for this too..







also, i have a great idea.. I will let you all know more about this. I need to contact few folks for this, but if i dont get any luck with this, i have to then go with my offer of modding one prodigy for a member. Thanks.


----------



## Callist0

I read the OP and see that the 212 + from cooler master has issues with the P8Z77 I deluxe. Is this because of the digi VRM board clearance? Or is it something on the bottom? I really like this cooler and would like to use it. I can always get the AsRock Z77E board should there be an issue with the ASUS one.


----------



## TriviallyTravis

Does anybody have an opinion about the GA-Z77N-Wifi board? I haven't seen it mentioned much in this thread. Low opinions of Gigabyte? Or just everybody here overclocks to the point where they need a better board? =)


----------



## Einher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thanks for the interest..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its two of you already who pmed me about that, but i have to give other members a chance for this too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, i have a great idea.. I will let you all know more about this. I need to contact few folks for this, but if i dont get any luck with this, i have to then go with my offer of modding one prodigy for a member. Thanks.


Haha sounds good either way.








One way or another we will help you get red feet.


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G18 x UK*
> 
> What do you guys prefer?
> 
> or
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> or
> 
> 
> I'll be having Ice Dragon white nano fluid and I'm still unsure whether to have black or white fittings, I'm going to do it all with Bitspower crystal link with a 280mm rad and a Phobya 200mm rad. I'm going for a white and black colour scheme in my white prodigy. What do you guys think?


I've tried all of those , personally the EK block performs best. The icy black I've got in my Stryker system right now...As much as it looks good its performance is wonky compared to others.
Before you reply , I've reseated the block a few times. Tried different thermal pastes and even swapped out for a triple radiator and went back to a dual...
Since you are posting this in the prodigy section I can only assume you might just go for that block. I wouldn't recommend it for such a restricted case with relatively low airflow or 'breathing room'
But hey , do whatever you want that's just my opinion and suggestion.


----------



## Neo_182

A little build i'll be working on for the next year or so...In no rush. Just a little something to keep me busy.

Project: Quorra Bloodscream

Case: BitFenix Prodigy Black mini-itx
CPU: i7-3770k
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz Low Profile / Voltage 1600mhz
GPU: 6970 with Koolance VID-AR697 (For the early stages - When I get enough money I will go for a high end Nvidia card.)
MOBO: ASRock Z77E-ITX LGA 1155 Intel Z77
PSU: Silverstone Strider (wattage TBD) + Short cable set
SSD: Samsung 840 Series 500GB 2.5in SATA3 MDX
HDD: WD Caviar Black 1TB (maybe - Not 100% sure yet if I want a 3.5 drive in there...)
CUSTOM: Dazmode Darkside extensions and EK Canada CPU BLOCK , RGB led w/ controller , D5 with BP Dresskit , reservoir TBD...

Stay tuned more images to come soon!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviallyTravis*
> 
> Does anybody have an opinion about the GA-Z77N-Wifi board? I haven't seen it mentioned much in this thread. Low opinions of Gigabyte? Or just everybody here overclocks to the point where they need a better board? =)


I am pretty sure that the voltage is locked on that specific board, so seeing as overclocking and voltage go hand in hand most of the time, I believe it is pretty unappealing.


----------



## G18 x UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> I've tried all of those , personally the EK block performs best. The icy black I've got in my Stryker system right now...As much as it looks good its performance is wonky compared to others.
> Before you reply , I've reseated the block a few times. Tried different thermal pastes and even swapped out for a triple radiator and went back to a dual...
> Since you are posting this in the prodigy section I can only assume you might just go for that block. I wouldn't recommend it for such a restricted case with relatively low airflow or 'breathing room'
> But hey , do whatever you want that's just my opinion and suggestion.


Thanks for the info, I've got the ek block but I don't like the design, I'm looking for good performance and good design. I'll keep looking around


----------



## JMatzelle303

With the New Asus GTX 670 Mini does that mean I will be able to use the whole hard drive cage?

http://www.tomshardware.com/gallery/PR_ASUS_GeForce_GTX_670_DirectCU_Mini_on_mini_ITX_motherboard,0101-378846-0-2-3-1-jpg-.html#

Just wish there was a way to get that stupid red off that card lol


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> With the New Asus GTX 670 Mini does that mean I will be able to use the whole hard drive cage?
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/gallery/PR_ASUS_GeForce_GTX_670_DirectCU_Mini_on_mini_ITX_motherboard,0101-378846-0-2-3-1-jpg-.html#
> 
> Just wish there was a way to get that stupid red off that card lol


you can use the whole hdd cage now, just have to flip the hdd cages and odd cage around


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> With the New Asus GTX 670 Mini does that mean I will be able to use the whole hard drive cage?
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/gallery/PR_ASUS_GeForce_GTX_670_DirectCU_Mini_on_mini_ITX_motherboard,0101-378846-0-2-3-1-jpg-.html#
> 
> Just wish there was a way to get that stupid red off that card lol


Yes it looks like you will be able to keep both cages!


----------



## JMatzelle303

NVM I decided to do a acylic pedestal that will store my 2 4TB HDD with my radiator and fan controller

Time to make holes and mod away


----------



## Chinksicle

Hey guys, I have a question for you...

I'm thinking of getting 2 120mm fans for the front (Noctua NF-F12 PWN) and a 140mm fan for the back, but there is only 1 4-pin on the motherboards...

What are some of the solutions you have come up with for your builds for 3 case fans?

***also, ill have a h100i on the top of the case, so i wont have a drive bay to put a fan controller...


----------



## Mopar63

That is the board I am using and am quite happy with it. The CPU voltage is locked in the current BIOS, word I have is that this might be fixed in a later version. However I have taken a 3450 and 3550 to 3.9 GHz easily and have a 3570K at 4.3 on stock voltage. The board is rock stable and the Wifi is very nice. Gonna pickup a WiDi adapter for my TV in a couple of weeks to try that feature out.


----------



## Einher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviallyTravis*
> 
> Does anybody have an opinion about the GA-Z77N-Wifi board? I haven't seen it mentioned much in this thread. Low opinions of Gigabyte? Or just everybody here overclocks to the point where they need a better board? =)


I own this board it it is okay... has some clearance issues with air coolers so you are going to have to check if yours will clear the PCIE slot. Water cooling would be the best option for it, otherwise you may accidentally block your PCIE slot. The built in wireless is nice, but it honestly is a little weak, signal strength is three bars and i'm maybe 20 feet away from the router with a single wall in the way. My USB Adapter gets stronger signal, however its hard to argue with built in wireless.

As for OC, I there was something about it that I am forgetting. But i'm pretty sure that it is voltage locked... so you will be limited in that regard.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chinksicle*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question for you...
> 
> I'm thinking of getting 2 120mm fans for the front (Noctua NF-F12 PWN) and a 140mm fan for the back, but there is only 1 4-pin on the motherboards...
> 
> What are some of the solutions you have come up with for your builds for 3 case fans?
> 
> ***also, ill have a h100i on the top of the case, so i wont have a drive bay to put a fan controller...


I ordered one of these, should have it in a few days...

http://www.amazon.com/Flexa-FP3S-PWM-Fan-Splitter/dp/B008FZBF7E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365024744&sr=8-1&keywords=Akasa+FLEXA


----------



## Droogie

My case will be here tomorrow. Still debating the AsRock or Asus board.







I ordered some of the solid white spectre pro fans, too. 2 120mm and a 200mm. Should look good in the white case.


----------



## Chinksicle

Those look great!

Are the male ends to those all 4 pins?
and also, I've heard stories that using a splitter messes with the rpm readings you get from the mb. I read that you have to cut all but 1 rpm cord so it doesn't mess with the readings. Any ideas?


----------



## handmadeandroid

Just started looking into linux, installed mint on another machine I have. The only problem I'm having is lack of software fan controllers.


----------



## digitalm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *handmadeandroid*
> 
> Just started looking into linux, installed mint on another machine I have. The only problem I'm having is lack of software fan controllers.


Bitfenix Recon + Phoebetria + Mint = Pure Goodness


----------



## Droogie

Is there any way for me to use the Recon with the h100 up top? I know I have to remove the 5.25" bay, but would short extensions work? Something like these?


----------



## Chinksicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Is there any way for me to use the Recon with the h100 up top? I know I have to remove the 5.25" bay, but would short extensions work? Something like these?


I would love to do this too.

However, I think there is only about 25mm of space between the h100 and the front of the case on the inside... And the recon is bigger than that...


----------



## Droogie

Since I can't decide on a board, I posted a wanted thread on here to see which I get a hit on first.







If I don't get anything by this weekend, I'll bite the bullet and just order a new one.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chinksicle*
> 
> I would love to do this too.
> 
> However, I think there is only about 25mm of space between the h100 and the front of the case on the inside... And the recon is bigger than that...


You could de-rivet the front panel, and flip it, and have plenty of space for the Recon, DVD drive, whatever you might have, permitting you take the HDD cage out, or mount it on top of the ODD drive.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You could de-rivet the front panel, and flip it, and have plenty of space for the Recon, DVD drive, whatever you might have, permitting you take the HDD cage out, or mount it on top of the ODD drive.


Wouldn't it look kinda tacky on the bottom?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Wouldn't it look kinda tacky on the bottom?


Plenty of people have done it, and personally, I think if you are going to use a top 240mm radiator, and even possibly, a front 120mm radiator, this is probably the best solution you could use.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Plenty of people have done it, and personally, I think if you are going to use a top 240mm radiator, and even possibly, a front 120mm radiator, this is probably the best solution you could use.


Would have been nice if Bitfenix had thought this out a bit more in the design of the top







It's their fan controller.









I could also move the radiator back, but I'd only be able to use like 2 screws to hold it on. It would leave enough room for the rad to fit inside the ODD bay with the Recon.

I'm also wondering if there's a way to fit the rad on top.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Would have been nice if Bitfenix had thought this out a bit more in the design of the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's their fan controller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could also move the radiator back, but I'd only be able to use like 2 screws to hold it on. It would leave enough room for the rad to fit inside the ODD bay with the Recon.
> 
> I'm also wondering if there's a way to fit the rad on top.


I am not sure if it is possible with the H100, but people have done it with other radiators.


----------



## Droogie

Someone on here did it with the method I described. It looks tight.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1274906/just-waiting-for-the-case-a-bitfenix-prodigy-build-complete


----------



## TriviallyTravis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> That is the board I am using and am quite happy with it. The CPU voltage is locked in the current BIOS, word I have is that this might be fixed in a later version. However I have taken a 3450 and 3550 to 3.9 GHz easily and have a 3570K at 4.3 on stock voltage. The board is rock stable and the Wifi is very nice. Gonna pickup a WiDi adapter for my TV in a couple of weeks to try that feature out.


That's encouraging =)

I haven't messed with overclocking at all yet. Mostly just been getting the build in order and trying to troubleshoot an issue I am having with the system not resuming from Standby. I ended up identifying a bad RAM module in the process, so I'm waiting for that RMA process to complete before I do much since I have to take off my CPU cooler to put my RAM in =)


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chinksicle*
> 
> Those look great!
> 
> Are the male ends to those all 4 pins?
> and also, I've heard stories that using a splitter messes with the rpm readings you get from the mb. I read that you have to cut all but 1 rpm cord so it doesn't mess with the readings. Any ideas?


Only one of the headers actually reports back fan speed, I am not sure if this messes up speed reporting or not.


----------



## Mechanisation

My Black Prodigy just arrived today and i'm looking at replacing my XSPC dual bay pump/res, as although i can see ways to fit it, it's just going to take up more space then i'd like. (i've seen it done in this forum, and it looked fine, but i also want to get a Recon fan controller in, and that won't be an easy fit top, because of the rad, or bottom, because of the pump/res)

I know the popularity of the MCP35X pump but there doesn't seem to be anyone selling them new in Australia. (not from my usual retailers, PC Case Gear/The Koolroom/Scorpion Tech....maybe someone knows a local Aussie retailer that has them) I can get the new MCP35X2 Dual pump, but it's starting to stretch my budget alot more then i'm comfortable with.

I could get a Koolance TNK-400 combo, but i hear for the price, the MCP35X is better in every way.

Anyone got any feedback on the XSPC X20 450 Pump/Res ? It's inexpensive(i don't say cheap, because i can't find any reviews on it to know anything about it's quality). It's a small combo unit that i could see fitting nicely inside the Prodigy and, based on my current dual bay unit, it should be very quiet.

I just have a basic CPU loop, XSPC Raystorm CPU block with an XSPC RX240 radiator with push/pull fans. I have no immediate plans to watercool my GPU.

I could always just import a MCP35X with a res for about $20-30 more then the TNK-400 bought locally.

Any ideas/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kenzo_pc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenzo_pc*
> 
> Hi guys
> I want build this htpc
> *cpu* A10-5700
> *motherboard* msi FM2-A75IA-E53
> *psu* SilverStone ST55F-G
> *ram* BLT2KIT4G3D1869DT1TX0
> 
> Which is the best cpu cooler you suggest for this case/motherboard ?
> I want maximum compatibility without risking once I have bought doesn't fix cause dimension.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Can I mount corsair h60 with this config?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Wouldn't it look kinda tacky on the bottom?


No, better at the bottom if you ask me.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenzo_pc*
> 
> Can I mount corsair h60 with this config?


Yes you can


----------



## kenzo_pc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Yes you can


ok thanks only the last question..

Now I'm seeing for a modular psu...
SilverStone ST55F-G is very expensive ,
Seasonic G-450 fit in this case or is too big?

If it is too big can you suggest to me another modular psu?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenzo_pc*
> 
> ok thanks only the last question..
> 
> Now I'm seeing for a modular psu...
> SilverStone ST55F-G is very expensive ,
> Seasonic G-450 fit in this case or is too big?
> 
> If it is too big can you suggest to me another modular psu?


You can fit up to 160mm in the case. Wires bit be snug and it may be a tight fit but there are a few ways to address that. You can use motherboard standoffs, a *Lian Li PSU extender* or cut out the power supply plate so the wires do not have to get compressed.


----------



## JMatzelle303

I would love to get a psu extender but im afaid if I drill a whole I will screw up lol


----------



## Chinksicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> No, better at the bottom if you ask me.


That does look better.
If it's not too much trouble, can I get a look at the inside of your case? I wanna see how did your SSD or HDDs too. And can you still put 2 120mm or 230mm fans on the front?

I'm thinking of a h100 on the top, and I can't fit a fan controller with the bay removed...


----------



## Neo_182

Few parts in today.
EKWB LTX UNI CSQ 2013 (Canada edition!)



Dazmode Darkside Lava extensions.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> I would love to get a psu extender but im afaid if I drill a whole I will screw up lol


Im pretty sure you don't need to drill any holes. But unless your psu is longer than 160mm then I wouldn't worry, pretty much any 160mm psu can fit but depending if its modular, semi, non then cables will be a bit tight to fit but they will if you organise and bend them accordingly.

The psu cage is 180mm in depth so your wires have 20mm to play with.


----------



## daryld

hi just an update on my psu situation mine was the 1 that was giving off the burning smell when playing high graphical games

I purchased a new corsair hx850 and it has arrived today and im pleased to say it has ended the burning problems

My new problem is that it doesnt fit fully in the case so my question now is about these motherboard standoffs that yous speak off has anyone any guides on how i would do this would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## audioholic

You take a motherboard standoff..put it in the screw hole where the PSU mount goes and you are done.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Use *THESE*. Just simply screw them into where the PSU plate screws to the case. Just add more as needed


----------



## daryld

great help as usual much appreciated


----------



## SonofJor-El




----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenzo_pc*
> 
> ok thanks only the last question..
> 
> Now I'm seeing for a modular psu...
> SilverStone ST55F-G is very expensive ,
> Seasonic G-450 fit in this case or is too big?
> 
> If it is too big can you suggest to me another modular psu?


Post 5957 gives some examples of using standoffs, and a PSU extender. Unfortunately my computer isn't allowing me to link anything ATM.

NVM, just thought to quote LRT's post #5957.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Here are a couple examples:
> 
> 
> Thanks to xBournex for this photo
> 
> 
> Thanks to Alfaa for this photo
> 
> Or you can do something similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chinksicle*
> 
> That does look better.
> If it's not too much trouble, can I get a look at the inside of your case? I wanna see how did your SSD or HDDs too. And can you still put 2 120mm or 230mm fans on the front?
> 
> I'm thinking of a h100 on the top, and I can't fit a fan controller with the bay removed...


The photo's *here* might help you, but to answer your question, yes you can leave the bottom HDD rack in place (if you get creative with the Recon mounting) and yes you can fit the fans still.


----------



## TriviallyTravis

I just saw a thread where somebody says that the factory supplied fans in the Prodigy have LEDs in them? Is this true? (I'm at work right now and can't check =P )


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviallyTravis*
> 
> I just saw a thread where somebody says that the factory supplied fans in the Prodigy have LEDs in them? Is this true? (I'm at work right now and can't check =P )


The standard fans i recieved in both my prodigys have no LED's in them they are just plain Black 120mm fans


----------



## Fateman

No, they are plain black 120mm with no LEDs.


----------



## TriviallyTravis

I'm really not much of a modder at all, so forgive me if this is a stupid question... But it seems to me like the biggest issue people run into with the window side panel is that you lose the vents for your GPU. Has anybody tried drilling holes into the window to create more airflow? I was thinking maybe the old side panel could be used as a template for drilling the holes. Or maybe the material that the window is made out of isn't suitable for drilling, I have no idea. Just a thought =)


----------



## zephead99

I just made my template last night from the original vented side panel, I'm just waiting on the acrylic drill bits to come. I had really bad heat problems with my 7970 hitting 100C with the window panel on. I'll take a picture of my template when I get home today.

EDIT: For $20 shipped I wasn't going to bother returning it, I like the panel itself. I figure if I crack the plastic I could reuse the case panel and get a new acrylic piece and try again.


----------



## TriviallyTravis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephead99*
> 
> I just made my template last night from the original vented side panel, I'm just waiting on the acrylic drill bits to come. I had really bad heat problems with my 7970 hitting 100C with the window panel on. I'll take a picture of my template when I get home today.
> 
> EDIT: For $20 shipped I wasn't going to bother returning it, I like the panel itself. I figure if I crack the plastic I could reuse the case panel and get a new acrylic piece and try again.


Ah, very cool! I wasn't even aware that there are special drill bits for acrylic =P


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephead99*
> 
> I just made my template last night from the original vented side panel, I'm just waiting on the acrylic drill bits to come. I had really bad heat problems with my 7970 hitting 100C with the window panel on. I'll take a picture of my template when I get home today.
> 
> EDIT: For $20 shipped I wasn't going to bother returning it, I like the panel itself. I figure if I crack the plastic I could reuse the case panel and get a new acrylic piece and try again.


jua make sure you have solid support underneath the acryluc to prevent it from cracking. Run your drill at full speed as well.


----------



## Aventadoor

How high overclocks can I expect with H100i in this beauty?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Depends on which processor, if I had one for my 2500k, I could probably reach 5 GHz

I'm currently running at 4.6 with a low-end AIO unit.


----------



## Aventadoor

Oh awsm!
I'll be getting a 3570k, but I still havent decided which motherboard. Whats the better mini itx mb you guys think?
Just need to overclock well really









Thanks


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Oh awsm!
> I'll be getting a 3570k, but I still havent decided which motherboard. Whats the better mini itx mb you guys think?
> Just need to overclock well really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe FTW!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Oh awsm!
> I'll be getting a 3570k, but I still havent decided which motherboard. Whats the better mini itx mb you guys think?
> Just need to overclock well really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Either the ASRock z77e-itx or the Asus p8z77-i would meet the criteria.

I think the ASRock has better header and sata port placement personally


----------



## zephead99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Oh awsm!
> I'll be getting a 3570k, but I still havent decided which motherboard. Whats the better mini itx mb you guys think?
> Just need to overclock well really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I'm running the ASUS P8Z77-I and I can easily push my 3770k to 4.5ghz without doing much at all. If you go that route I would highly suggest leaving the TPU (Auto Overclocking) switch on the mb off and doing everything manually. It will do strange things like change your fsb speed to 103mhz without you knowing. Only other glitch I've had was the multipler setting getting stuck, re-flashing the bios fixed it and I haven't had an issue since. Since I also run an H100i I'll also say that depending on the type of RAM you use it might be a tight fit for the hoses on the cpu block seeing as the DIMM slots are so close to the cpu, a little arrangement though and it will fit if you don't mind a little pressure on the closest stick. You can also flip the radiator so the connections on the cpu block face the back of the case, but the hose length is too short unless you mount the fans on top of the rad to drop it down an inch in the case.


----------



## Droogie

Bah. Gonna have to wait a week on my motherboard. Performance PCs sells them, but they don't accept returns on motherboards. If I take it home and it doesn't work, I have to RMA through manufacturer.

Gonna have to order one, which means I can't assemble until next weekend.







Picking up an AsRock Z77E-ITX for $126 shipped. The Asus just doesn't offer much of anything to justify the massive cost difference.


----------



## Bazinga11

Bitfenix has not responded after I sent them my contact info... I sent another email like 2 weeks later to ask if they received it but no reply I really need the replacement usb 3.0 cable pleaseee. Isn't there a Bitfenix representative on this forum


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga11*
> 
> Bitfenix has not responded after I sent them my contact info... I sent another email like 2 weeks later to ask if they received it but no reply I really need the replacement usb 3.0 cable pleaseee. Isn't there a Bitfenix representative on this forum


xbournex is on this forum. Though I PM'ed him nearly 2 weeks ago about replacement pieces and I have yet to receive a response...


----------



## Fateman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga11*
> 
> Bitfenix has not responded after I sent them my contact info... I sent another email like 2 weeks later to ask if they received it but no reply I really need the replacement usb 3.0 cable pleaseee. Isn't there a Bitfenix representative on this forum


I am still awaiting a response from them as well. It has been two weeks now as well. Hopefully they will get to us ASAP


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I would like to compare OC Bios Settings on the Asus P8Z77-I anyone want to share their OC experience and settings?


----------



## barebackbadger

All my components arrived today









Case: Bitfenix prodigy CK Edition
CPU: intel i5 3570k
CPU cooler: Corsair H100i
Motherboard: asrock z77e-itx
Ram/memory: g.skill orange ares 8gb (2x4gb)
SSD (os): sandisk 120gb extreme
HDD (data): samsung 500gb 2.5 sata
PowerSupply: Silverstone Strider gold 650w + sst-pp05 short (30cm) modular kit
External/laptop bluray player (want to stick this inside case not sure where)
Graphics card: evga gtx670 4gb superclocked (still waiting for that)

Odds & sods
30m orange and white sleeve from www.sleeve-modding.com, good quality and prompt delivery
5m blowhole/ channel

This is my first PC gaming build, excited but nervous as i sold my macbook air to pay for this sweet lot!!
I have lots of ideas but no diy skills/knowledge in which to carry them out..

Bit disappointed in the official bitfenix window panel though, when moved to other side the window is much lower, wish they sold a left & right side


----------



## Anoxy

I love build part photos. It's like Christmas. Makes me all giddy to build another PC.

Which isn't a good thing cause I'm fresh out of money!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I realized I haven't shared very many pictures of my prodigy here, maybe I should soon enough? lol


----------



## zephead99

She's not much to look at yet but she runs cool and fast. Rerouted a few cables today...that SST PP05 short set is looking like a near future purchase now. The last one is my template window panel, going to try and drill that out next week.


----------



## longroadtrip

Looks great to me!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Nicely done! can't wait to see more!


----------



## barebackbadger

What do you guys use to cut out the side panel to put a window?


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quick question.

Do you think my current sig rig could fit inside a Prodigy? Looking to move to a small case to hide under my desk and this looks to be the goods, but not sure if all my stuff will transplant over smoothly. Will pick up either an ASRock or Asus board, a 23cm Bitfenix Spectre Pro fan in the front, remove the top HDD cage and keep my optical drive. Would my D14 squeeze in while keeping both Noctua fans?


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> Do you think my current sig rig could fit inside a Prodigy? Looking to move to a small case to hide under my desk and this looks to be the goods, but not sure if all my stuff will transplant over smoothly. Will pick up either an ASRock or Asus board, a 23cm Bitfenix Spectre Pro fan in the front, remove the top HDD cage and keep my optical drive. Would my D14 squeeze in while keeping both Noctua fans?


you can have a 230mm fan in the front, for the MOBO i recommend the p8z77-i deluxe i've had no problem with mine what so ever, though there can be a OC problem but a bios update will fix it








when it comes to the D14 i must say i dont know, it should fit but i dont know if the last fan will hit the Drive bay and you wount be able to have any fans in the roof though


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> What do you guys use to cut out the side panel to put a window?


Some have been known to use a Dremel while others use a jigsaw. Jigsaw is the fastest and cleanest way to cut out your window


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> you can have a 230mm fan in the front, for the MOBO i recommend the p8z77-i deluxe i've had no problem with mine what so ever, though there can be a OC problem but a bios update will fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when it comes to the D14 i must say i dont know, it should fit but i dont know if the last fan will hit the Drive bay and you wount be able to have any fans in the roof though


I suppose I might be able to mount the fans pull/pull to clear the optical drive, and the rear fan would act as a rear exhaust up against the back panel. If it didn't work I could throw a H80i or a TT 2.0 or something in there I guess.

Is the Asus that much better than the AsRock? I'm on my 2nd type of AsRock board so far and they have been flawless for me in reliability an OC.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> I suppose I might be able to mount the fans pull/pull to clear the optical drive, and the rear fan would act as a rear exhaust up against the back panel. If it didn't work I could throw a H80i or a TT 2.0 or something in there I guess.
> 
> Is the Asus that much better than the AsRock? I'm on my 2nd type of AsRock board so far and they have been flawless for me in reliability an OC.


I my oppinion try with the D14, with the pushpull and see if it does fit, and a h80i would be a great choice!

i have 2 prodigys and both of the MOBO is the p8z77-i deluxe, and the Digi+VRM for me makes a big difference for OC'ing i've reached 5 ghz on a 2500k in one of my rigs and in my new build im doing i'm going for the same og higher but again it's a matter of choice if you aren't really gonna OC that much then go for the asrock IMO


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> you can have a 230mm fan in the front, for the MOBO i recommend the p8z77-i deluxe i've had no problem with mine what so ever, though there can be a OC problem but a bios update will fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when it comes to the D14 i must say i dont know, it should fit but i dont know if the last fan will hit the Drive bay and you wount be able to have any fans in the roof though


Yes the D14 fits.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Some have been known to use a Dremel while others use a jigsaw. Jigsaw is the fastest and cleanest way to cut out your window


Thank you, will have to look into buying one then...
On a side note.. I see a few people on here with the corsair hxxx and the options seem to be:
1) put the rad on top inside the case and the fans directly below it
2) put the rad in the top, outside of case and the fans still below but inside the case still

Now i want the rad in the case still but would like my fans in top but outside.. Is there any drawbacks to this?
I am open to buying 2 more 120mm fans and having the rad inside the top of case with fans attached below but still having 2 fans showing on top outside the case... Is this possible? And is there a certain way if so to config the fans i.e. 2 push, 2 pull etc
Sorry complete noob when it comes to this


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> I my oppinion try with the D14, with the pushpull and see if it does fit, and a h80i would be a great choice!
> 
> i have 2 prodigys and both of the MOBO is the p8z77-i deluxe, and the Digi+VRM for me makes a big difference for OC'ing i've reached 5 ghz on a 2500k in one of my rigs and in my new build im doing i'm going for the same og higher but again it's a matter of choice if you aren't really gonna OC that much then go for the asrock IMO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> I suppose I might be able to mount the fans pull/pull to clear the optical drive, and the rear fan would act as a rear exhaust up against the back panel. If it didn't work I could throw a H80i or a TT 2.0 or something in there I guess.
> 
> Is the Asus that much better than the AsRock? I'm on my 2nd type of AsRock board so far and they have been flawless for me in reliability an OC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> i7 3770K with *Noctua NH-D14* loaded
> Asus P8Z77-I
> Asus GTX 670 DC2
> 8 Gb Samsung Green Low Profile RAM
> SILVERSTONE ST55F-G 550W with PP05 Short cable Kit
> Samsung 840 Pro 256Gb
> WD 3Tb
> Bitfenix Recon
> Cooling is 230mm Spectre Pro Front - 2 x 120mm spectres Top - 140mm Spectre Rear
> 
> Any questions, I'll be happy to help.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Longroadtrip here's those snaps you requested of Yin, this should also satisfy the requirement adding me.
> 
> For info the specs are
> 
> i7 3770K with Noctua NH-D14 loaded
> Asus P8Z77-I
> Asus GTX 670 DC2
> 8 Gb Samsung Green Low Profile RAM
> SILVERSTONE ST55F-G 550W with PP05 Short cable Kit
> Samsung 840 Pro 256Gb
> WD 3Tb
> Bitfenix Recon
> Cooling is 230mm Spectre Pro Front - 2 x 120mm spectres Top - 140mm Spectre Rear
> 
> Any questions, I'll be happy to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps sorry about the mess, I don't usually have company looking inside my case !


That is what I call one hell of a tight fit, nicely done with the D14, but doesnt the 120mm fan scratch against the drive bay?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Thank you, will have to look into buying one then...
> On a side note.. I see a few people on here with the corsair hxxx and the options seem to be:
> 1) put the rad on top inside the case and the fans directly below it
> 2) put the rad in the top, outside of case and the fans still below but inside the case still
> 
> Now i want the rad in the case still but would like my fans in top but outside.. Is there any drawbacks to this?
> I am open to buying 2 more 120mm fans and having the rad inside the top of case with fans attached below but still having 2 fans showing on top outside the case... Is this possible? And is there a certain way if so to config the fans i.e. 2 push, 2 pull etc
> Sorry complete noob when it comes to this


I have the H100i and I am using 4 fans. The 2 that came with the h100i and 2 white Spectre fans. They are all on pull. The 2 inside the case push the hot air down while the front 230mm pushes it back. the 140mm rear fan exhausts it out. The 2 on top of my case pull hot air away up. Everyone does it different and its all a matter of preference. I hope that helps


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> That is what I call one hell of a tight fit, nicely done with the D14, but doesnt the 120mm fan scratch against the drive bay?


Thanks








The fan housing is against the drive bay but this doesn't impede the fan.


----------



## saxovtsmike

Actual WIP, 24 pin and 8 pin are allready shortened, front is de-riveted more to come


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> Actual WIP, 24 pin and 8 pin are allready shortened, front is de-riveted more to come


nice .. I like it


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I have the H100i and I am using 4 fans. The 2 that came with the h100i and 2 white Spectre fans. They are all on pull. The 2 inside the case push the hot air down while the front 230mm pushes it back. the 140mm rear fan exhausts it out. The 2 on top of my case pull hot air away up. Everyone does it different and its all a matter of preference. I hope that helps


Noted that! Thanks!


----------



## zephead99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I have the H100i and I am using 4 fans. The 2 that came with the h100i and 2 white Spectre fans. They are all on pull. The 2 inside the case push the hot air down while the front 230mm pushes it back. the 140mm rear fan exhausts it out. The 2 on top of my case pull hot air away up. Everyone does it different and its all a matter of preference. I hope that helps


Maybe I'm reading this wrong but it sounds like you have fans pulling on both sides of the rad. How do you get any airflow across the fins doing that?

I have 4 of the stock h100i fans on mine in push/pull as an intake and I had to change my front 200mm to an exhaust because they were pushing so much air right into the middle of the case. My thought was the same to push through the case and out the back but instead I'm getting much better temps doing intake through the rad alone. I actually managed to fit the whole setup inside the case so I can still keep the dust filter on the top installed.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephead99*
> 
> Maybe I'm reading this wrong but it sounds like you have fans pulling on both sides of the rad. How do you get any airflow across the fins doing that?
> 
> I have 4 of the stock h100i fans on mine in push/pull as an intake and I had to change my front 200mm to an exhaust because they were pushing so much air right into the middle of the case. My thought was the same to push through the case and out the back but instead I'm getting much better temps doing intake through the rad alone. I actually managed to fit the whole setup inside the case so I can still keep the dust filter on the top installed.


hmm good qestion, maybe its a miss spell


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> I suppose I might be able to mount the fans pull/pull to clear the optical drive, and the rear fan would act as a rear exhaust up against the back panel. If it didn't work I could throw a H80i or a TT 2.0 or something in there I guess.
> 
> Is the Asus that much better than the AsRock? I'm on my 2nd type of AsRock board so far and they have been flawless for me in reliability an OC.


Bitfenix also sells a Prodigy window for $20 I believe.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> hmm good qestion, maybe its a miss spell


As I stated. The front 230mm fan pushes the air through the case. I am pulling heat away from the rad on both sides. the rear 140mm fan is my exhaust. I surprisingly get good airflow and my system stay relatively cool


----------



## zephead99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> As I stated. The front 230mm fan pushes the air through the case. I am pulling heat away from the rad on both sides. the rear 140mm fan is my exhaust. I surprisingly get good airflow and my system stay relatively cool


I don't see how this could be working well, the concept behind a radiator is moving air through the fins to transfer heat. Pulling on both sides would just create low pressure in the radiator fins and with fans pulling against each other they're basically fighting each other's static pressure to draw air through the rad. This is also why push/pull works so well, the pulling fans create an area of lower pressure inside the radiator fans making it easier for the pushing fans to move air into and across the fins. You are probably getting away with this setup because the fans don't have an air tight seal so they're actually pulling air from the gaps between the fans and the radiator.

I'm not saying you aren't getting the temps you're saying, but I am saying physics says your setup would perform poorly. Heat isn't something that can't be transferred without a medium, in this case moving air.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephead99*
> 
> I don't see how this could be working well, the concept behind a radiator is moving air through the fins to transfer heat. Pulling on both sides would just create low pressure in the radiator fins and with fans pulling against each other they're basically fighting each other's static pressure to draw air through the rad. This is also why push/pull works so well, the pulling fans create an area of lower pressure inside the radiator fans making it easier for the pushing fans to move air into and across the fins. You are probably getting away with this setup because the fans don't have an air tight seal so they're actually pulling air from the gaps between the fans and the radiator.
> 
> I'm not saying you aren't getting the temps you're saying, but I am saying physics says your setup would perform poorly. Heat isn't something that can't be transferred without a medium, in this case moving air.


I understand what you are saying. When I originally did the set-up, it was a trial and error. The first go round seemed to work so I left well enough alone.


----------



## longroadtrip

In no world (real or imaginary) does pull configurations on both sides of a rad work well. If it is working for you, it is by complete accident and is solely because of the efficiency of the radiator. What you are doing is basically the same thing as running a passive radiator. Change it to push/pull and it will cool much, much better.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> In no world (real or imaginary) does pull configurations on both sides of a rad work well. If it is working for you, it is by complete accident and is solely because of the efficiency of the radiator. What you are doing is basically the same thing as running a passive radiator. Change it to push/pull and it will cool much, much better.


Tell ya what. I will switch my top fans around and I will post the results after this weekend


----------



## longroadtrip

Tell ya what...post what you are doing in the OCN Water Cooling Club & Gallery and see how long it takes before people who've been water cooling for years to explain to you how thermal-dynamics works...


----------



## Droogie

Doesn't the side window destroy any airflow to the graphics card?


----------



## longroadtrip

Depends on how you have your case set up for airflow. I ran a 6970 on air fine in one of mine with a side window. Temps were a little higher as expected, but well within operating ranges.


----------



## zephead99

My 7970 used to reach meltdown level temps with the window panel on, then I switched my front 200mm to exhaust and that helped my case breath a lot better. It still gets too hot for my liking during Heaven bench, touching 90 after a few minutes, but I'm working on a mod to add some intake vent holes to the panel. I think it depends a lot on the type of cooler your gpu uses, the open style windforce cooler on my gigabyte chokes without a clean intake from outside the case.


----------



## Chinksicle

Hey guys, I'm almost done my build, I'll post pictures soon!

I have one question about the braided cords before I can finish.
The case comes with a USB 3.0 cord, but it looks terrible. Does anyone here know where I could get some red braided USB 3.0 cords that connect to the side panel?

Thanks!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chinksicle*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm almost done my build, I'll post pictures soon!
> 
> I have one question about the braided cords before I can finish.
> The case comes with a USB 3.0 cord, but it looks terrible. Does anyone here know where I could get some red braided USB 3.0 cords that connect to the side panel?
> 
> Thanks!


The only way I know to do it is to make them...you can get extensions, but they are similar to the stock one. I'll be putting up a guide on how to do them in my build log tomorrow as I am sleeving today.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephead99*
> 
> My 7970 used to reach meltdown level temps with the window panel on, then I switched my front 200mm to exhaust and that helped my case breath a lot better. It still gets too hot for my liking during Heaven bench, touching 90 after a few minutes, but I'm working on a mod to add some intake vent holes to the panel. I think it depends a lot on the type of cooler your gpu uses, the open style windforce cooler on my gigabyte chokes without a clean intake from outside the case.


Your front fan as exhaust? What does the rest of your fan config look like?


----------



## zephead99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chinksicle*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm almost done my build, I'll post pictures soon!
> 
> I have one question about the braided cords before I can finish.
> The case comes with a USB 3.0 cord, but it looks terrible. Does anyone here know where I could get some red braided USB 3.0 cords that connect to the side panel?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know of anyone selling sleeved usb3 header cables. This thread should give you some ideas if you are bold enough to make some modifications to the cable to sleeve it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1289011/usb-3-0-mb-header-tooooo-big

Also finding a pre-made cable might be tough because it would have to fit the same mount on the side pcb that the stock cable does. If you look you'll see that those plugs are a single piece and mounted on the board not just plugged in. I just do my best to hide that cable...


----------



## zephead99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Your front fan as exhaust? What does the rest of your fan config look like?


120mm Rear Exhaust, 4 120mm fans Intake from the top through an h100i.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephead99*
> 
> 120mm Rear Exhaust, 4 120mm fans Intake from the top through an h100i.


So on your h100i you have all your 2 fans on top and 2 below rad on intake?
Very noob question, is there a way of telling on the fan which was is push/pull or exhaust/intake?
And have u stayed with stock fans? The sp120L


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephead99*
> 
> I don't know of anyone selling sleeved usb3 header cables. This thread should give you some ideas if you are bold enough to make some modifications to the cable to sleeve it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1289011/usb-3-0-mb-header-tooooo-big
> 
> Also finding a pre-made cable might be tough because it would have to fit the same mount on the side pcb that the stock cable does. If you look you'll see that those plugs are a single piece and mounted on the board not just plugged in. I just do my best to hide that cable...


There is a much simpler way to do it without having to tear apart the connector...I'll do one right now and post a quick guide for you guys...it's uber simple. Give me about 20 minutes...


----------



## zephead99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> There is a much simpler way to do it without having to tear apart the connector...I'll do one right now and post a quick guide for you guys...it's uber simple. Give me about 20 minutes...


I like where this is going


----------



## zephead99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> So on your h100i you have all your 2 fans on top and 2 below rad on intake?
> Very noob question, is there a way of telling on the fan which was is push/pull or exhaust/intake?
> And have u stayed with stock fans? The sp120L


Yeah all 4 are the stock fans, I was able to get a second pair. I have 2 above the radiator and 2 mounted below it all on intake. The fans will move air in the direction of the fan blade guards so they should all be towards the bottom of the case for this configuration. Here's what the sandwich looks like.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephead99*
> 
> Yeah all 4 are the stock fans, I was able to get a second pair. I have 2 above the radiator and 2 mounted below it all on intake. The fans will move air in the direction of the fan blade guards so they should all be towards the bottom of the case for this configuration. Here's what the sandwich looks like.


Brill very informative!
Only difference i was thinking about was putting my top fans on the outside of the roof of the case, like this

Finding it hard to find black fans with orange fins though, phanteks make some nice white fans and the fins are orange
I know the corsair sp120's when bought separately come with coloured rings.. Could make those orange i suppose


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Brill very informative!
> Only difference i was thinking about was putting my top fans on the outside of the roof of the case, like this
> 
> Finding it hard to find black fans with orange fins though, phanteks make some nice white fans and the fins are orange
> I know the corsair sp120's when bought separately come with coloured rings.. Could make those orange i suppose


Cougar makes some fans with black housing and orange fins, and I have heard they are pretty good on radiators too. Cougar fans on Newegg.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Cougar makes some fans with black housing and orange fins, and I have heard they are pretty good on radiators too. Cougar fans on Newegg.


LEGEND! Thank you
Just realised if i have 5 fans in my prodigy? How will i power them all? Do i need a special connector?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

The cougar fans are the greatest, my server is using one of those atm, and I plan on using them in my machine's potential custom loop









also, here's my prodigy:






Never really shared them before... but better late than never right?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> The cougar fans are the greatest, my server is using one of those atm, and I plan on using them in my machine's potential custom loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, here's my prodigy:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dust hog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never really shared them before... but better late than never right?


Can you say dusty? Got a rag or something to clean all of that dust off? Do you at least have filters on them?


----------



## JMatzelle303

Dust







please clean


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Can you say dusty? Got a rag or something to clean all of that dust off? Do you at least have filters on them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> Dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please clean


I knew you'd be saying stuff like this. I've actually looked into getting solid front panel for my prodigy, but the black one only comes with either red, pink, or orange frames... and I want either a silver, or a green... I wonder if I can talk to xbournex about this?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> LEGEND! Thank you
> Just realised if i have 5 fans in my prodigy? How will i power them all? Do i need a special connector?


Here are some 6x3 connectors, you'll just have 1 extra connector. Or you could go with a splitter block that needs power from 1x Molex plug.


----------



## longroadtrip

Bitfenix Prodigy USB 3.0 Sleeving Guide

Hope this helps guys!


----------



## zephead99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy USB 3.0 Sleeving Guide
> 
> Hope this helps guys!


Dude, that's perfect. I'll definitely be doing this.


----------



## G18 x UK

Half way through painting my new fans:
Before

After painting


I know that one of the fans was not painted properly but it was a spare fan and I rushed it to see what it would look like and if it would still work. I've got two more fans to paint so I'll have four in my build and a 230mm bitfenix spectre pro


----------



## amdcat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G18 x UK*
> 
> Half way through painting my new fans:
> Before
> 
> After painting
> 
> 
> I know that one of the fans was not painted properly but it was a spare fan and I rushed it to see what it would look like and if it would still work. I've got two more fans to paint so I'll have four in my build and a 230mm bitfenix spectre pro


What fans are those? Looks great!


----------



## G18 x UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdcat*
> 
> What fans are those? Looks great!


They're Prolimatech Aluminium Vortex Silver Wings 140mm.

Thanks


----------



## JMatzelle303

How hard would it be to put a whole in side panel 19mm would I have to repaint the whole side panel


----------



## Lazy Dog

Been reading this thread for weeks now....I decided to post my little "giant"









Nothing much, but I like it plain and simple


----------



## Droogie

Just bought the AsRock board. Should be all together next weekend!

My stuff will be here mid week, but I have to wait until Friday. If I have any issues, I'll be up all night lol. I work during the week.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Good choice!









( excuse my Bias







)


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fan housing is against the drive bay but this doesn't impede the fan.


Well i'm pretty sure by those pics you posted that the sata and power cables from my optical drive would hit that front D14 fan. Might have to try it and see but i'm not sure it will be a nice fit.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Well i'm pretty sure by those pics you posted that the sata and power cables from my optical drive would hit that front D14 fan. Might have to try it and see but i'm not sure it will be a nice fit.


right angled sata ?


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Dog*
> 
> Been reading this thread for weeks now....I decided to post my little "giant"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing much, but I like it plain and simple


You got a recon in there with the radiator?


----------



## Bazinga11

I forgot to mention before, to anyone who is looking to get an asus p8z77-i deluxe board, try to avoid corsair vengeance ram or any ram with tall heatsinks. It was a pretty tight fit for me because the heatsinks interfere with the daughter board's heatsinks. I had to loosen the daughter board a little bit, put in the ram and then tighten it again







A heatsink touching another heatsink is not a bad thing right


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga11*
> 
> I forgot to mention before, to anyone who is looking to get an asus p8z77-i deluxe board, try to avoid corsair vengeance ram or any ram with tall heatsinks. It was a pretty tight fit for me because the heatsinks interfere with the daughter board's heatsinks. I had to loosen the daughter board a little bit, put in the ram and then tighten it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A heatsink touching another heatsink is not a bad thing right


Uh oh...If those heatsinks touch, you could blow everything up!









I think you should just send the board and RAM to me to take care of....


----------



## Lazy Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> You got a recon in there with the radiator?


Yeap. Had to cut the 5.25 bay and offset the rad to the back


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Dog*
> 
> Yeap. Had to cut the 5.25 bay and offset the rad to the back


No fans on top ?
What are your temps like ???

Nice job BTW


----------



## JMatzelle303

Would these work if I take the drive cage off and use below to mount fan controller

http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short-adjustable/


----------



## longroadtrip

Here is Yin using them...



They work great!


----------



## JMatzelle303

+1 for answer and pic

that's great so then it looks clean that's huge for me I have some modding to clean up cables


----------



## 303869

Hi guys, finnaly got my prodigy finished, will prob get a gpu in a month or two


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Can you say dusty? Got a rag or something to clean all of that dust off? Do you at least have filters on them?


I would get a filter for my front 200mm fan, but it doesn't look like Amazon even carries them. I hate ordering from other places.....what's a good place to buy one?


----------



## Lazy Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> No fans on top ?
> What are your temps like ???
> 
> Nice job BTW


Thanks









No need for 2 more [email protected] with default settings my 3570k doesn't go above 55-57 playing BF3...dont really care about benching and stuff


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I would get a filter for my front 200mm fan, but it doesn't look like Amazon even carries them. I hate ordering from other places.....what's a good place to buy one?


I like your system!









Demciflex makes a nice filter and it is magnetic...you could cover the whole front under the face plate...kind of spendy, but nice filters. You can get them from PPCs.

Other option is to just keep a can of air and blow it out every couple days....


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I like your system!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demciflex makes a nice filter and it is magnetic...you could cover the whole front under the face plate...kind of spendy, but nice filters. You can get them from PPCs.
> 
> Other option is to just keep a can of air and blow it out every couple days....


*DAYS* .. lol .. yeah right


----------



## audioholic

Yupp as LRT said Performance PCs sells a whole kit for the Prodigy for fan filters.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Dog*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for 2 more [email protected] with default settings my 3570k doesn't go above 55-57 playing BF3...dont really care about benching and stuff


I know exactly what mean.

Like it


----------



## sivoloc

There is nothing better then to finish a build










*And the white vibration foam you see in the PSU Bay is only momentarily until i get my acrylic*


----------



## audioholic

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> There is nothing better then to finish a build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And the white vibration foam you see in the PSU Bay is only momentarily until i get my acrylic*






That is gorgeous man! Hope mine turns out that good!


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> 
> That is gorgeous man! Hope mine turns out that good!


thx man!, I've been looking at your Blue Rain buildlog im in no doubt yours is gonna be the Ga'shizzles


----------



## SonofJor-El

OP is up to date...

Very clean build sivoloc


----------



## rocktim

first build!!!! very happy with it... had a few issues with cable managment.. not sure if I have a decent Heatsink mount ( temps on prime95 "blend" are 70-75 OC 4.5 on load? stock around mid 50's ? idle 28stck 30-32 OC

hard time reaching the fan headers after install of MB .. live and learn.. going to replace disc drive with a Black Bitfenix recon .. ( I like the contrast on the white case from what ive seen in pics ) The 3 case fans are all on 7v adapters and would like more control the pwm fans for the Phantek are plugged into cpu fan header.. here are some pics.. ist time using a ssd .. sooooooo great .. my old pc was 7 years old... having fun tinkering this weekend!! new monitor arrives next week!!


----------



## JMatzelle303

I am modding and putting a vandal switch do you really think I need a reset switch. im looking to just get a power switch with no HDD LED or Reset switch I mean is there any need for hdd led or reset switch


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> I am modding and putting a vandal switch do you really think I need a reset switch. im looking to just get a power switch with no HDD LED or Reset switch I mean is there any need for hdd led or reset switch


No, only a power button is kinda required... unless you want to touch the power pins with a non-magnetic screwdriver every time you want to turn your computer on...


----------



## iwalkwithedead

So any word on the Blue Prodigy release?


----------



## Anoxy

Everyone in this thread makes me feel so insufficient. I want to completely re-do my build now


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Want to elaborate on that? I'm sorry that we make you feel that way.


----------



## Anoxy

All your builds are just way more badass than mine lol. But of course it's always a work in progress. One day I too will have a super sexy build.


----------



## longroadtrip

Anoxy...the outside of your build looks fantastic!







I really like what you did with the window! When are you going to show us some pictures of the inside?


----------



## psychicone

Hi This is my first post on here so I have a couple of questions.
I am sure you guys can help me.
I want to build a nice little gaming machine. I have opted for the Bitfenix Prodigy in black with the Bitfenix fan control.
I have also gone for the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe S1155 Intel Z77 DDR3 mITX motherboard and an i7 3770k processor.

would I be able to install a corsair H80i cooler? if I can what other fans do I need? I have looked at the bitfenix spectre fans but what sizes for best results?
Also I want 16 gb memory would the Kingston HyperX Predator 16GB (2x8GB) PC3-17066C11 2133MHz Dual Channel Memory Kit fit ok?
I would like to instal a Nvidia GTX 680 card.What would be the best power supply for running this setup?
sorry for all the questions.


----------



## zephead99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychicone*
> 
> Hi This is my first post on here so I have a couple of questions.
> I am sure you guys can help me.
> I want to build a nice little gaming machine. I have opted for the Bitfenix Prodigy in black with the Bitfenix fan control.
> I have also gone for the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe S1155 Intel Z77 DDR3 mITX motherboard and an i7 3770k processor.
> 
> would I be able to install a corsair H80i cooler? if I can what other fans do I need? I have looked at the bitfenix spectre fans but what sizes for best results?
> Also I want 16 gb memory would the Kingston HyperX Predator 16GB (2x8GB) PC3-17066C11 2133MHz Dual Channel Memory Kit fit ok?
> I would like to instal a Nvidia GTX 680 card.What would be the best power supply for running this setup?
> sorry for all the questions.


This is a good place to start. Yes you can use an H80i installed in a few different configurations. I would look through some of the configurations that have been posted in this thread for ideas on fan configurations and brands, this video by newegg explains a lot of the features and mounts available on the case http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7DYbeolPNw. Here's the manual for that motherboard, it should have a QVL listing support memory vendors and configurations http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-I_DELUXE/E7987_P8Z77-I_DELUXE.pdf. I know ASUS doesn't include configurations for 16GB in that list so you can look to see if the 4/8GB configurations for those DIMMs are listed, from what I remember those DIMMs are supported. For a GTX 680 you will need minimum of 550w, likely you'll want something in the 600-650 range. In that range there are number of options that will fit within the psu area on this case. I use the SilverStone ST65F-G personally but there are many others that builders in this thread have used.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Dog*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for 2 more [email protected] with default settings my 3570k doesn't go above 55-57 playing BF3...dont really care about benching and stuff


Yeah. Push/pull doesn't rely help much on an h100.


----------



## psychicone

Hi Thanks for your help I have watched the youtube video.
I am looking at this configuration.Just need a little more help!









Bitfenix Prodigy black case
.
Bitfenix fan control.

Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe S1155 Intel Z77 DDR3 mITX motherboard and an i7 3770k processor.

BitFenix 200 mm Spectre PRO LED Blue Case fan (for the front of the case).

BitFenix 140mm Spectre PRO LED Blue Case fan (for the back of the case)
.
Corsair Hydro Series H80i Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler Liquid cooling system.

Akasa Venom 850w '80 Plus Gold' Modular Power Supply

Kingston HyperX Predator 16GB (2x8GB) PC3-17066C11 2133MHz Dual Channel Memory Kit

Asus GeForce GTX 680 DirectCU II 2048MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card

Would the fans selected and the Liquid CPU cooler work well with this configuration?
And is this the right kind of power supply?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bazinga11

Is anyone planning on getting a swifttech h220 for their prodigy or does anyone already have one? Will it fit? Looks like it performs better than any other all in one liquid cooler and comes with an adapter for 8 fans! That you can control with software, so no need for a controller


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychicone*
> 
> Hi Thanks for your help I have watched the youtube video.
> I am looking at this configuration.Just need a little more help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy black case
> .
> Bitfenix fan control.
> 
> Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe S1155 Intel Z77 DDR3 mITX motherboard and an i7 3770k processor.
> 
> BitFenix 200 mm Spectre PRO LED Blue Case fan (for the front of the case).
> 
> BitFenix 140mm Spectre PRO LED Blue Case fan (for the back of the case)
> .
> Corsair Hydro Series H80i Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler Liquid cooling system.
> 
> Akasa Venom 850w '80 Plus Gold' Modular Power Supply
> 
> Kingston HyperX Predator 16GB (2x8GB) PC3-17066C11 2133MHz Dual Channel Memory Kit
> 
> Asus GeForce GTX 680 DirectCU II 2048MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card
> 
> Would the fans selected and the Liquid CPU cooler work well with this configuration?
> And is this the right kind of power supply?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


if you are'nt watercooling the GPU you cant fit it in the prodigy, the DCU II cooler is a 3 slot card, and there is only 2 pci'e slots in the case









anyhow the components looks awesome


----------



## Aventadoor

Can you fit a fancontroller in the 5,25" bay with H100i installed?


----------



## zephead99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychicone*
> 
> Hi Thanks for your help I have watched the youtube video.
> I am looking at this configuration.Just need a little more help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy black case
> .
> Bitfenix fan control.
> 
> Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe S1155 Intel Z77 DDR3 mITX motherboard and an i7 3770k processor.
> 
> BitFenix 200 mm Spectre PRO LED Blue Case fan (for the front of the case).
> 
> BitFenix 140mm Spectre PRO LED Blue Case fan (for the back of the case)
> .
> Corsair Hydro Series H80i Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler Liquid cooling system.
> 
> Akasa Venom 850w '80 Plus Gold' Modular Power Supply
> 
> Kingston HyperX Predator 16GB (2x8GB) PC3-17066C11 2133MHz Dual Channel Memory Kit
> 
> Asus GeForce GTX 680 DirectCU II 2048MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card
> 
> Would the fans selected and the Liquid CPU cooler work well with this configuration?
> And is this the right kind of power supply?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You will have a problem with that model 680. That looks like a triple-height pci-e card and that's not going to fit in the prodigy, dual-height is the maximum. The h80i is fine. The power supply looks to be modular at 160mm depth, that might be tough to fit the cabling without doing a depth modification like adding standoffs to the backplate. Something in either a 140mm or 150mm depth will be a better fit without any mods.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Can you fit a fancontroller in the 5,25" bay with H100i installed?


Yes, you will have to mod the drive bay though...


----------



## psychicone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> if you are'nt watercooling the GPU you cant fit it in the prodigy, the DCU II cooler is a 3 slot card, and there is only 2 pci'e slots in the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyhow the components looks awesome


Thanks for that so I need to change the graphics card to a two slot one.
What about the watercooling I thought the corsair h80i would fit ok inside.


----------



## rocktim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychicone*
> 
> Hi This is my first post on here so I have a couple of questions.
> I am sure you guys can help me.
> I want to build a nice little gaming machine. I have opted for the Bitfenix Prodigy in black with the Bitfenix fan control.
> I have also gone for the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe S1155 Intel Z77 DDR3 mITX motherboard and an i7 3770k processor.
> 
> would I be able to install a corsair H80i cooler? if I can what other fans do I need? I have looked at the bitfenix spectre fans but what sizes for best results?
> Also I want 16 gb memory would the Kingston HyperX Predator 16GB (2x8GB) PC3-17066C11 2133MHz Dual Channel Memory Kit fit ok?
> I would like to instal a Nvidia GTX 680 card.What would be the best power supply for running this setup?
> sorry for all the questions.


I just did my first build .. Love the spectre pro 230mm for front intake .. But it is a bit loud on full fan speed .. I use the voltage regulators on all the spectre in my case .. 120mm top exhaust 140mm rear exhaust .. I'm using an air cooler.. Almost went with the h60 though .. I didn't want the hassles or bugs with the corsair software ..though they may be exaggerated ..
Kingston should fit with the corsair or aio cooler ..
Power supply... I went online to fry.s .. Picked up a hx650 v.1 bronze .. Sleek and only 150mm deep .. Works great .. In reviews it was rated closer to silver .. Replaced with gold version of hx650 recently but has issues .. Bad reviews etc .. The bronze version is made by seasonic .. It was on sale .. Very cheap.. Highly recommend ..
Have fun .. I had a blast this weekend building mine ..








Rt


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychicone*
> 
> Thanks for that so I need to change the graphics card to a two slot one.
> What about the watercooling I thought the corsair h80i would fit ok inside.[/quote
> 
> a H80i will fit fine inside it with no problem


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Yes, you will have to mod the drive bay though...


Oh, you just have to cut it down in length?
Is there any other place in the case were u can fit a fancontroller without much modding?


----------



## longroadtrip

You can do like I did and reverse the front panel...10 rivets is all it is...took me almost 15 minutes to do it.



Otherwise, yes, you will have to cut the stock drive bay down or run your fans outside the case.


----------



## Aventadoor

Oh nice!
Is it possible to switch the sidepanels around? I want window on the other side so you can see the motherboard etc!


----------



## psychicone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephead99*
> 
> You will have a problem with that model 680. That looks like a triple-height pci-e card and that's not going to fit in the prodigy, dual-height is the maximum. The h80i is fine. The power supply looks to be modular at 160mm depth, that might be tough to fit the cabling without doing a depth modification like adding standoffs to the backplate. Something in either a 140mm or 150mm depth will be a better fit without any mods.[
> 
> Would this fit in the prodigy case?
> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> Corsair Professional Series HX+ 750W '80+ Gold' Modular Power Supply (CP-9020031-UK)


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Oh nice!
> Is it possible to switch the sidepanels around? I want window on the other side so you can see the motherboard etc!


Yes, you can use the side panels on either side, but the windowed panel sold by Bitfenix isn't centered, so it will look a little funny unless you do your own window.

@psychicone...that PSU is 180mm deep...please refer to the OP or Post #2 for PSU measurements and compatibility.


----------



## zephead99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychicone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zephead99*
> 
> You will have a problem with that model 680. That looks like a triple-height pci-e card and that's not going to fit in the prodigy, dual-height is the maximum. The h80i is fine. The power supply looks to be modular at 160mm depth, that might be tough to fit the cabling without doing a depth modification like adding standoffs to the backplate. Something in either a 140mm or 150mm depth will be a better fit without any mods.[
> 
> Would this fit in the prodigy case?
> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> Corsair Professional Series HX+ 750W '80+ Gold' Modular Power Supply (CP-9020031-UK)
> 
> 
> 
> That psu is over 160mm long and will not fit without modification. The MAX depth dimension for the prodigy without modification is 160mm. Modular needs to be 140-150mm
Click to expand...


----------



## psychicone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephead99*
> 
> That psu is over 160mm long and will not fit without modification. The MAX depth dimension for the prodigy without modification is 160mm. Modular needs to be 140-150mm


Thanks for that. Any recommendations for a good power supply about 750w that will fit easily in the Prodigy case?


----------



## dyce

I don't have this case but I am thinking about switching from my Lian Li Q08 to this one. I currently have an h60 cooling my 3770k and I am thinking about getting a another h60 or closed loop cooler for my 7950 with the triptcc bracket. will both fit in the bitfenix? gpu h60 on the rear vent and cpu cooler on the roof?

the q08 is a bit of a cram, messed up my sata connectors on my SSD. the prodigy seems more roomy with cable management so probably not a problem, right?


----------



## funnybutrandom

My recent prodigy build, I would say it's finished, but there's always new things I want to do the machine, my only limit is money (a big limit I guess.

Sorry about the crap images, my big fancy camera is broken









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnybutrandom*
> 
> My recent prodigy build, I would say it's finished, but there's always new things I want to do the machine, my only limit is money (a big limit I guess.
> 
> Sorry about the crap images, my big fancy camera is broken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well to be honest i Think it's a cool build


----------



## TriviallyTravis

I dig it! I just ordered the 200mm Spectre Pro with white LEDs, and I want to add a window panel like you did. I'm worried about overheating my GPU though. Trying to figure out a solution that will provide air, but haven't decided on anything yet.


----------



## psychicone

Hi Just looking for a psu to fit in my bitfenix prodigy build but having problems finding a 700-750 w supply which is 140 or 150 mm
I have been told this will fit Corsair Enthusiast Series TX 750W V2 High Performance '80 Plus Bronze' Power Supply (CP-9020042-UK)
will this fit?
thanks


----------



## psychicone

I think I have found a psu that will fit!!!

750W Antec True Power New Modular, 80 PLUS Bronze 120mm Quiet Fan SLI/CrossFire, EPS 12V ATX v2.3, PSU
• 80PLUS® Bronze Certified saves energy and lowers your electric bill
• DC to DC voltage regulator modules for greater system stability
• 120mm PWM fan runs up to 50% quieter than standard fans
• Advanced Hybrid Cable Management improves airflow and reduces clutter
• Double layer PCB optimizes cooling efficiency and allows for heavy duty components
• Universal Input and Active Power Factor Correction
• Supports dual GPUs and dual/quad core CPUs
• 4 +12V output circuits provide stable power
• ATX12V v2.3 and EPS12V v2.91
• 1 x 6 pin and 1 x 8 (6+2) pin PCI-E graphics card connectors for TP-550
• 2 x 6 pin and 2 x 8 (6+2) pin PCI-E graphics card connectors for TP-650, TP-750 and TP-750 Blue
• Industrial grade protection: OVP (Over Voltage Protection), UVP (Under Current Protection), SCP (Short Circuit Protection), OPP (Over Power Protection), and OCP (Over Current Protection)
• Safety approval: UL, CUL, CE, CB, FCC Class B, TUV, CCC, C-tick, BSMI
• Meets 2010 EUP requirement: 5Vsb < 1W
• Weight: 2.3 kg; 5 lbs
• Dimensions:
• 3.4" (H) x 5.9" (W) x 5.9" (D)
• 86mm (H) x 150mm (W) x 150mm (D)
• INPUT
• Voltage: 100 - 240VAC
• Frequency Range: 47 Hz to 63 Hz
• Current:
• TP-750: - 9A @ 100VAC, 5A @ 240VAC
• Efficiency: Min 82% at full load
• OUTPUT
• Voltage: +5V +3.3V +12V1 +12V2 +12V3 +12V4 -12V +5VSB

Will this fit!
Thanks everybody for your help


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychicone*
> 
> I think I have found a psu that will fit!!!
> 
> 750W Antec True Power New Modular, 80 PLUS Bronze 120mm Quiet Fan SLI/CrossFire, EPS 12V ATX v2.3, PSU
> • 80PLUS® Bronze Certified saves energy and lowers your electric bill
> • DC to DC voltage regulator modules for greater system stability
> • 120mm PWM fan runs up to 50% quieter than standard fans
> • Advanced Hybrid Cable Management improves airflow and reduces clutter
> • Double layer PCB optimizes cooling efficiency and allows for heavy duty components
> • Universal Input and Active Power Factor Correction
> • Supports dual GPUs and dual/quad core CPUs
> • 4 +12V output circuits provide stable power
> • ATX12V v2.3 and EPS12V v2.91
> • 1 x 6 pin and 1 x 8 (6+2) pin PCI-E graphics card connectors for TP-550
> • 2 x 6 pin and 2 x 8 (6+2) pin PCI-E graphics card connectors for TP-650, TP-750 and TP-750 Blue
> • Industrial grade protection: OVP (Over Voltage Protection), UVP (Under Current Protection), SCP (Short Circuit Protection), OPP (Over Power Protection), and OCP (Over Current Protection)
> • Safety approval: UL, CUL, CE, CB, FCC Class B, TUV, CCC, C-tick, BSMI
> • Meets 2010 EUP requirement: 5Vsb < 1W
> • Weight: 2.3 kg; 5 lbs
> • Dimensions:
> • 3.4" (H) x 5.9" (W) x 5.9" (D)
> • 86mm (H) x 150mm (W) x 150mm (D)
> • INPUT
> • Voltage: 100 - 240VAC
> • Frequency Range: 47 Hz to 63 Hz
> • Current:
> • TP-750: - 9A @ 100VAC, 5A @ 240VAC
> • Efficiency: Min 82% at full load
> • OUTPUT
> • Voltage: +5V +3.3V +12V1 +12V2 +12V3 +12V4 -12V +5VSB
> 
> Will this fit!
> Thanks everybody for your help


Yes that will fit, the recommended length is under 160mm which is equal to < 6.3", so being 5.9", that PSU is only 150mm in depth. If you really want to determine how high of a wattage PSU you need, this tool is correct nearly all the time, or damn close to it. I went ahead, and the configuration I always do for a build (1 HDD, 1 SSD, CPU OC'ed to 4200MHz @ 1.27 voltage (more than needed really), along with the 5x120mm fans you could fit in the Prodigy on default, and the 4x120 + 1x230/200 you could fit default, as well as wanting to keep your PSU for a year meaning that Capacitor aging was set to 20%), and with the parts you asked for in your rig, I came up with 546W, so even a 600W PSU would be fine for you.


----------



## barebackbadger

Had to send my 650w silverstone strider gold back, wasnt powering up the motherboard (tried another psu and it worked) so got to wait a few days for an RMA turnaround









Well after putting daughter to bed, wife watching soaps, i decided while listening to the football on radio to start my sleeving..
By no means brilliant nor will they win any awards, but im happy with them and how they look
Only done 2 sata cables and the 8pin (took 2 hours to get them done) then over the next few nights got to start on the 24 pin atx
Sata Cable


8pin atx 12v


Think they will look good for my black/orange/white theme


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychicone*
> 
> I think I have found a psu that will fit!!!
> 
> 750W Antec True Power New Modular, 80 PLUS Bronze 120mm Quiet Fan SLI/CrossFire, EPS 12V ATX v2.3, PSU
> • 80PLUS® Bronze Certified saves energy and lowers your electric bill
> • DC to DC voltage regulator modules for greater system stability
> • 120mm PWM fan runs up to 50% quieter than standard fans
> • Advanced Hybrid Cable Management improves airflow and reduces clutter
> • Double layer PCB optimizes cooling efficiency and allows for heavy duty components
> • Universal Input and Active Power Factor Correction
> • Supports dual GPUs and dual/quad core CPUs
> • 4 +12V output circuits provide stable power
> • ATX12V v2.3 and EPS12V v2.91
> • 1 x 6 pin and 1 x 8 (6+2) pin PCI-E graphics card connectors for TP-550
> • 2 x 6 pin and 2 x 8 (6+2) pin PCI-E graphics card connectors for TP-650, TP-750 and TP-750 Blue
> • Industrial grade protection: OVP (Over Voltage Protection), UVP (Under Current Protection), SCP (Short Circuit Protection), OPP (Over Power Protection), and OCP (Over Current Protection)
> • Safety approval: UL, CUL, CE, CB, FCC Class B, TUV, CCC, C-tick, BSMI
> • Meets 2010 EUP requirement: 5Vsb < 1W
> • Weight: 2.3 kg; 5 lbs
> • Dimensions:
> • 3.4" (H) x 5.9" (W) x 5.9" (D)
> • 86mm (H) x 150mm (W) x 150mm (D)
> • INPUT
> • Voltage: 100 - 240VAC
> • Frequency Range: 47 Hz to 63 Hz
> • Current:
> • TP-750: - 9A @ 100VAC, 5A @ 240VAC
> • Efficiency: Min 82% at full load
> • OUTPUT
> • Voltage: +5V +3.3V +12V1 +12V2 +12V3 +12V4 -12V +5VSB
> 
> Will this fit!
> Thanks everybody for your help


I have that power supply. It's awesome. 2 years (almost 3) of going strong. I've pushed it hard at times, too. Multiple 470's and 480's in SLI.


----------



## funnybutrandom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviallyTravis*
> 
> I dig it! I just ordered the 200mm Spectre Pro with white LEDs, and I want to add a window panel like you did. I'm worried about overheating my GPU though. Trying to figure out a solution that will provide air, but haven't decided on anything yet.


I haven't really had any overheating issues and I've left it running heaven benchmark 4.0 for quite a while with it only reaching 65 C

other than modifying the screen or placing a fan directly facing the GPU, there's not much else you can do


----------



## zephead99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnybutrandom*
> 
> I haven't really had any overheating issues and I've left it running heaven benchmark 4.0 for quite a while with it only reaching 65 C
> 
> other than modifying the screen or placing a fan directly facing the GPU, there's not much else you can do


The window panel seems to be hit or miss depending on the gpu and cooler configuration. My 7970 with the windforce cooler was pushing over 90c easy with the panel on running Heaven for even just a few minutes. My case has very strange airflow so adding another exhaust helped a lot but still too hot to run. I'm working on adding ventilation to the window itself so we'll see if that helps, with the vented stock panel I can loop Heaven for hours at 68c.


----------



## Anoxy

My 7970 with Vapor-X cooler was hitting mid 80s with the window on. I modded it to sit a few mm from the panel which helped, but I still take it off during heavy load gaming for optimal performance.


----------



## mayhemlee




----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychicone*
> 
> I think I have found a psu that will fit!!!
> 
> 750W Antec True Power New Modular, 80 PLUS Bronze 120mm Quiet Fan SLI/CrossFire, EPS 12V ATX v2.3, PSU
> • 80PLUS® Bronze Certified saves energy and lowers your electric bill
> • DC to DC voltage regulator modules for greater system stability
> • 120mm PWM fan runs up to 50% quieter than standard fans
> • Advanced Hybrid Cable Management improves airflow and reduces clutter
> • Double layer PCB optimizes cooling efficiency and allows for heavy duty components
> • Universal Input and Active Power Factor Correction
> • Supports dual GPUs and dual/quad core CPUs
> • 4 +12V output circuits provide stable power
> • ATX12V v2.3 and EPS12V v2.91
> • 1 x 6 pin and 1 x 8 (6+2) pin PCI-E graphics card connectors for TP-550
> • 2 x 6 pin and 2 x 8 (6+2) pin PCI-E graphics card connectors for TP-650, TP-750 and TP-750 Blue
> • Industrial grade protection: OVP (Over Voltage Protection), UVP (Under Current Protection), SCP (Short Circuit Protection), OPP (Over Power Protection), and OCP (Over Current Protection)
> • Safety approval: UL, CUL, CE, CB, FCC Class B, TUV, CCC, C-tick, BSMI
> • Meets 2010 EUP requirement: 5Vsb < 1W
> • Weight: 2.3 kg; 5 lbs
> • Dimensions:
> • 3.4" (H) x 5.9" (W) x 5.9" (D)
> • 86mm (H) x 150mm (W) x 150mm (D)
> • INPUT
> • Voltage: 100 - 240VAC
> • Frequency Range: 47 Hz to 63 Hz
> • Current:
> • TP-750: - 9A @ 100VAC, 5A @ 240VAC
> • Efficiency: Min 82% at full load
> • OUTPUT
> • Voltage: +5V +3.3V +12V1 +12V2 +12V3 +12V4 -12V +5VSB
> 
> Will this fit!
> Thanks everybody for your help


i'm trying to figure out why a 750 was necessary...aside from a titan, it's not needed....

I mean really..what are you going to do, add a second GPU?


----------



## psychicone

Yes your right thanks for the help I am going for Corsair 650W HX Modular 5x circuit protection 4x PCI-E Single 12v Rail 80Plus Xfire/SLI Certified ATX PSU Retail


----------



## psychicone

Yes your right thanks for the help I am going for Corsair 650W HX Modular 5x circuit protection 4x PCI-E Single 12v Rail 80Plus Xfire/SLI Certified ATX PSU Retail


----------



## psychicone

Thanks with your help so far everybody.
I have picked some parts after hours of watching videos, reading etc.
I hope someone will tell me if this is a good configuration and everything is compatible and will fit.

BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Cube Case - Midnight Black

BitFenix Recon Internet-Connected Fan Controller (Black)

Corsair Hydro H80i High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler (Socket LGA1155 / LGA1156 / LGA1366 / LGA2011/ AM2 / AM3 / FM1 / FM2)

Corsair Builder Series CX 750w Modular '80 Plus Bronze' Power Supply (CP-9020061-UK)

Kingston HyperX Predator 16GB (2x8GB) PC3-17066C11 2133MHz Dual Channel Memory Kit (KHX21C11T2K2/16X)

Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe (Socket 1155/Intel Z77.DDR3/S-ATA 600/Mini ITX)

BitFenix Spectre PRO 230mm Blue LED Fan - Black (for the front) x 1

BitFenix Spectre PRO 140mm Blue LED Fan - Black (for the back) x 1

BitFenix Spectre PRO 120mm Blue LED Fan - Black x 3 ( 1 for the top of the case and 2 in push/pull configuration on the Corsair Hydro H80i) also at the top of the case.

Intel Core i7-3770K 3.50GHz (Ivybridge) Socket LGA1155 Processor (77W) - Retail

EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Superclocked 2048MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card

Would this all work together?
I hope so.

Any feedback is most welcomed.


----------



## TriviallyTravis

So I'm thinking about getting a new cooling solution. Right now I've got a Hyper 212 crammed in there, and it's kind of a pain. I also need to get a new CPU cooler for my wife's computer anyway, so I'm thinking up picking something new up for my Prodigy system. My question is, is a liquid cooler really worth it? I've been looking at stuff like the Corsair H60 and H80 vs. something like that Hyper TX3. Just looking at the specs on Newegg, they both seem to be about the same noise level and cooling efficiency. Is this accurate? Is it really worth the money to spend the extra money on a liquid cooler when it appears that $20 for a Hyper TX3 will get me the same results? I've never used a liquid cooler, so let me know what you think =)


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviallyTravis*
> 
> So I'm thinking about getting a new cooling solution. Right now I've got a Hyper 212 crammed in there, and it's kind of a pain. I also need to get a new CPU cooler for my wife's computer anyway, so I'm thinking up picking something new up for my Prodigy system. My question is, is a liquid cooler really worth it? I've been looking at stuff like the Corsair H60 and H80 vs. something like that Hyper TX3. Just looking at the specs on Newegg, they both seem to be about the same noise level and cooling efficiency. Is this accurate? Is it really worth the money to spend the extra money on a liquid cooler when it appears that $20 for a Hyper TX3 will get me the same results? I've never used a liquid cooler, so let me know what you think =)


For me the Closed pre filled loops, like the h80i & h100i's is good if you dont have the space for a beefy aircooler etc. if you want to go for Watercooling then go for a custom loop and even that IMO is only for shows


----------



## funnybutrandom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviallyTravis*


http://www.ebuyer.com/176157-arctic-cooling-freezer-7-pro-rev-2-socket-775-1156-1155-1366-ac-frz-7pr2
this is what I've got in my case and without having to even push any of my fans it idles at around 30 C


----------



## 303869

I went with a hyper tx3 evo and its a decent little cooler


----------



## zephead99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychicone*
> 
> Thanks with your help so far everybody.
> I have picked some parts after hours of watching videos, reading etc.
> I hope someone will tell me if this is a good configuration and everything is compatible and will fit
> 
> BitFenix Spectre PRO 120mm Blue LED Fan - Black x 3 ( 1 for the top of the case and 2 in push/pull configuration on the Corsair Hydro H80i) also at the top of the case.
> 
> Any feedback is most welcomed.


You should know that the Spectre PRO fans are not very high when it comes to static pressure so they are not optimal for use with radiators with dense fins. Also at this point corsair doesn't support controlling PWM fans other than the stock supplied one, and now i think the sp120, with the controller on the block. That's not saying it won't work, but it's not supported. I would use the stock corsair fans that come with it first and see what your temps and noise level are before going with something else. It comes with 2 fans so you can test your push/pull config right out of the box.

I run an h100i with all stock fans in push/pull and I'm happy with them. Just be sure that you get the updated 4-pin fans with your kit and not the 3-pin fans. If your h80i happens to have the 3-pin fans packed in the box you can contact corsair to send you the updated ones.

EDIT: I just rechecked the mmH20 on the PRO fans and they're not bad, comparable to the corsair sp-120 quiet edition fans. You could use them if you want.


----------



## TriviallyTravis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> I went with a hyper tx3 evo and its a decent little cooler


I'm strongly considering it, but I feel like I might have the same issue I'm having now with my Hyper 212. That is, if it is oriented with the fan blowing over it in a back/front configuration, then it blocks the PCIe port, so that's no good. And if it's oriented in a side/side configuration, then it hangs over the RAM, which is a pain. Especially since I think the RAM that I'm going to be purchasing has a large heat spreader (Corsair Vengeance). Probably just going to end up dropping the $60 on a water cooler...


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Had to send my 650w silverstone strider gold back, wasnt powering up the motherboard (tried another psu and it worked) so got to wait a few days for an RMA turnaround
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well after putting daughter to bed, wife watching soaps, i decided while listening to the football on radio to start my sleeving..
> By no means brilliant nor will they win any awards, but im happy with them and how they look
> Only done 2 sata cables and the 8pin (took 2 hours to get them done) then over the next few nights got to start on the 24 pin atx
> Sata Cable
> 
> 
> 8pin atx 12v
> 
> 
> Think they will look good for my black/orange/white theme


Nice! I was curious to see what that sleeve-mod stuff looked like, is it possible to pull it tighter to get more coverage or is that the limit?


----------



## KungDiddy

I'm getting myself a Prodigy, and I wondered whats best to get as much silence as possible?
I Thought about Corsair H100i with new fans, and bitfenix spectre pro 230mm front. Whats your opinion on this?


----------



## Fateman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungDiddy*
> 
> I'm getting myself a Prodigy, and I wondered whats best to get as much silence as possible?
> I Thought about Corsair H100i with new fans, and bitfenix spectre pro 230mm front. Whats your opinion on this?


Spectre Pro 230mm is quiet only if regulated down to minimum rpms which is around 400 (maximum is 900). Two 120mm fans with low noise characteristics will do a much better job. Or you could try getting yourself the non-Pro Spectre version of the 230mm fan. It pushes a little bit less air compared to the Pro version, but you get the low noise that you are after.

Are you getting a dedicated GPU for your build? If yes that will be the noisiest part of your build.

And dont forget to get a decent PSU, something like seasonic G-series, X-series or SuperFlower PSUs are very good ones and produce little noise. If you are going with a non-demanding build even a passive PSU would be an option.

Let us know what parts are you thinking of getting or you already have and then we can be more specific.


----------



## KungDiddy

I will be getting this:

Corsair H100i with Noiseblocker eloop B12-2 16,7dB 1,042 mmH²O
Bitfenix Spectre 230mm LED blue
Will a 140mm fan fit as exhaust with H100i fitted? If so I will be getting a Bitfenix spectre 140mm exhaust fan.
I really want a Corsair AX PSU because of the sleeved cable kit you can buy.

For GPU I havent decided yet, waiting for opionions in the thread I made.
But yes it will be the noisiest component! : P


----------



## CSCoder4ever

gpu ay?

The titan looks like a good option, but I'd personally just go 7950


----------



## Bazinga11

I know this is a silly question







But is it possible to get smaller cables for modular psu's? The 24 pin one from my ax-650 stands straight up and I can't bend it, they are way to stiff and restrict airflow in my case. The only cables I can find are the individually sleeved extension ones. Also if you sleeve them yourself do you need to buy all the small parts or can you strip the current ones off or something


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamBlue*
> 
> Nice! I was curious to see what that sleeve-mod stuff looked like, is it possible to pull it tighter to get more coverage or is that the limit?


Yes, you can pull it tighter but i preferred the looser look on the cable, but thats just me perhaps?


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Cougar makes some fans with black housing and orange fins, and I have heard they are pretty good on radiators too. Cougar fans on Newegg.


Well amazon.co.uk with free but fast delivery, got my fans to me today








Added 2 x £1.50 fan grills, i think they look good


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Well amazon.co.uk with free but fast delivery, got my fans to me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added 2 x £1.50 fan grills, i think they look good


They do look good! Glad you like them.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviallyTravis*
> 
> I'm strongly considering it, but I feel like I might have the same issue I'm having now with my Hyper 212. That is, if it is oriented with the fan blowing over it in a back/front configuration, then it blocks the PCIe port, so that's no good. And if it's oriented in a side/side configuration, then it hangs over the RAM, which is a pain. Especially since I think the RAM that I'm going to be purchasing has a large heat spreader (Corsair Vengeance). Probably just going to end up dropping the $60 on a water cooler...


What mobo do you have as the tx3 isnt as wide as the 212 so doesnt block the pci slot on my asrock z77e itx board but is very close. So check your board first.

Edit sorry didnt see your rig, was on mobile site, again do a google search and check compatibility.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga11*
> 
> I know this is a silly question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But is it possible to get smaller cables for modular psu's? The 24 pin one from my ax-650 stands straight up and I can't bend it, they are way to stiff and restrict airflow in my case. The only cables I can find are the individually sleeved extension ones. Also if you sleeve them yourself do you need to buy all the small parts or can you strip the current ones off or something


Make your own cables and sleeve them! Then you can make them whatever length you want. Sounds daunting but not really that hard once you learn.


----------



## barebackbadger

Build is coming along nicely
Im looking to put in some orange leds, can somebody recommend me some..
Nothing too complicated but bright enough to see the components through the window!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Build is coming along nicely
> Im looking to put in some orange leds, can somebody recommend me some..
> Nothing too complicated but bright enough to see the components through the window!


You could go with Bitfenix Alchemy LED Strips, NZXT Sleeved LEDs (couldn't find them on Newegg for some reason), or with Cold Cathodes among others. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Bazinga11

I have a question for all the people who have the asus boards. Did you get 4 sata cables? I just realized I only got the black and white 6gps ones. It says I should have got 2 black and red ones -_- Its been almost a month since I got it, I doubt they would give me them now ;/


----------



## Anoxy

That sucks. Yeah mine came with 2 red cables. You can snag them off Amazon with free shipping for like 4 bucks though:

http://www.amazon.com/Generic-240149-SATA-Data-Cable/dp/B001O4EPHA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365552535&sr=8-1&keywords=sata+cables


----------



## JMatzelle303

Question can I use this and install it in my 2 hdd rack so I can keep my case clean and have 4 ssd between the both bays.

is there anything bad about using this

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4473411

will I lose performance of my ssd?


----------



## TriviallyTravis

Anybody have tips on cheap/unskilled cable management? I have a modular PSU, but no plans to cut/crimp any cables myself.


----------



## longroadtrip

Coming soon...


----------



## barebackbadger

For people who have put their ssd/hdd in the psu bay, have u just put the drives in on there side or have you put them in some sort of caddy?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> For people who have put their ssd/hdd in the psu bay, have u just put the drives in on there side or have you put them in some sort of caddy?


LRT uses this drive caddy. If I get a Prodigy, I am just gonna have the SSDs free in the drive bay, and the HDDs on the outside of the bay, then a custom acrylic PSU box probably from Dwood and his custom services.


----------



## longroadtrip

dman...this is actually the one I use...I'm not sure if the Rosewill is SATA III compatible or not...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> dman...this is actually the one I use...I'm not sure if the Rosewill is SATA III compatible or not...


They look exactly the same... and yes, I do believe it is SATA III compatible.









*Don't forget - The Chimp Challenge 2013 is coming up in 3 days, post here - www.overclock.net/t/1377824/official-chimp-challenge-2013*


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviallyTravis*
> 
> Anybody have tips on cheap/unskilled cable management? I have a modular PSU, but no plans to cut/crimp any cables myself.


Yeah, use those corners and edges!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> They look exactly the same... and yes, I do believe it is SATA III compatible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't forget - The Chimp Challenge 2013 is coming up in 3 days, post here - www.overclock.net/t/1377824/official-chimp-challenge-2013*


yeah..I'm sure they are manufactured by the same company as there are about a dozen different brands of this enclosure...The Startech was the only one that I found that was truly SATA III compatible though. I wound up returning a couple of other ones...(didn't try the Rosewill, although it looks like it is at a good price with the 25% off coupon code!)


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Coming soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> Nice
> Nice
> Nice


----------



## SniperTeamTango

So I get to build 2 quadro workstations in these, LRT got a PSU reccy for a quadro 4000 and a 3770k?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> So I get to build 2 quadro workstations in these, LRT got a PSU reccy for a quadro 4000 and a 3770k?


The Quadro 4000 only has a TDP of 142W. A typical configuration with a 3770k shouldn't take more than about 300-325W total (counting the Quadro)...you can pretty much use anything at that point.


----------



## Droogie

So... now that my board is on the way, I'm ready to order my case.

It all comes down to one question: White or black? I could also do white with a black face or black with a white face.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bazinga11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> So... now that my board is on the way, I'm ready to order my case.
> 
> It all comes down to one question: White or black? I could also do white with a black face or black with a white face.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


How about red


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga11*
> 
> How about red


April Fool's was last week.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Red, orange, white and black are the current colors. Blue is on its way


----------



## jrfox87

Hello everyone, I'm thinking of doing my first build in about 5 years and I'm thinking of going with the Prodigy as my case. I was wondering what you guys think of this build that I'm thinking of going with: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/jrfox87/saved/1rOI

Let me know what you guys think and if you have alternative suggestions, I'd greatly appreciate it. Also just as an FYI, I have no interest at all in overclocking anything and I never will, so just keep that in mind when you make any suggestions please.

Thanks in advance for any help you guys can give!


----------



## Chinksicle

Just finished a rough build of my prodigy!








ADD ME TO LIST PLEASE!

Gonna do a little more work on it, but that'll have to wait till after my final exams!





Waiting for some Noctua NF-F12s to come in stock in Canada, and get 4 for push/pull on the H100i.

Also trying to find some Demci filters for the case, but can't find anywhere in Canada that sells it? Any suggestions?

Thinking of also sleeving my cables, and getting rid of the extensions, but again, I'll have to see after my exams...

Let me know what you guys think! Thanks!


----------



## dman811

Nice looking rig, and the oh so infamous Titan.


----------



## Anoxy

hnnngggg i want a titan


----------



## zephead99

Venting the window panel has come up a few times in the past week so I thought I'd share what I worked on this evening. Now runs just as cool with the window as the stock side panel. I had super bad gpu overheating before.


----------



## audioholic

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephead99*
> 
> Venting the window panel has come up a few times in the past week so I thought I'd share what I worked on this evening. Now runs just as cool with the window as the stock side panel. I had super bad gpu overheating before.






That looks amazing!!!! Can you give me some pointers on how you did that?


----------



## TriviallyTravis

Nice job!

I agree with audioholic, we must know =)


----------



## Plankton4906

Good day guys.

So after surfing through all 664 pages and looking through everyone's build, I have decided to assemble a second computer based on the prodigy and give it to my girlfriend for her 21st.

I've done quite a bit of research myself and came up with this list of parts:

Bitfenix prodigy Black case
Gigabyte GA-H77N ITX motherboard
Intel core i5 3470
Sapphire HD 7870XT gfx card
G.Skill Sniper F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR2 ram
FSP group Raider 650w 80plus silver PSU
Antec Kuhler 620
Samsung 840 series 120gb SSD (boot drive)
Western digital caviar blue 1TB (storage drive)
LG CH12LS28 bluray combo
Bitfenix spectre pro 230mm (no LED)

Any suggestions?

ps. I ordered the case already. Just waiting on suppliers to bring it back in stock hopefully in a couple of days and I'll start ordering the rest.


----------



## Gabiskool

Hey, I am about to make this build with an asus p8z77i deluxe board. I plan on adding a noctua nh-d14 and 2 extra fans. I am just wondering if there is a way to plug in all the fans (4 total) plus cpu heatsink without a fan controller. Thanks


----------



## zephead99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> 
> That looks amazing!!!! Can you give me some pointers on how you did that?


Yeah I'm going to work on putting a guide together but here are the basics: I taped a piece of paper to the back of the stock panel after measuring out where the fans on my gpu were and used a sharpie/pencil to draw out the pattern, since I have a 3 fan cooler I went with this setup. The holes in the stock panel are 1/8" so I order a Plastdrill drill bit at that size to do the drilling, they're meant for use on acrylic and can be found online from amazon and others. Once I had the pattern I taped it to the back of the window panel like so,

I drilled through the outside of the panel towards all of the black dots, you'll want to put a piece of soft wood behind the panel to drill into and absorb the shock of the bit leaving the plastic. Then just take your time and use a constant medium speed on the drill easing off the pressure as you enter and exit the acrylic to prevent cracking. Took me about 4 hours in total to measure everything, make the template, line everything up and drill. Unfortunately I left some adhesive from the tape behind on the plastic and scratched it quite a bit trying to get it off. This weekend I'm going to try fire polishing it with a blow torch to get rid of those.

Temperature wise I'm seeing +/- 2c with the new panel on vs the stock one, so I'm going to go ahead and say it's cooling as good or better than the large vent.


----------



## Plankton4906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabiskool*
> 
> Hey, I am about to make this build with an asus p8z77i deluxe board. I plan on adding a noctua nh-d14 and 2 extra fans. I am just wondering if there is a way to plug in all the fans (4 total) plus cpu heatsink without a fan controller. Thanks


I believe your next bet would be to get 3pin fan to molex adapters and plug it directly to the molex on your PSU

edit: I'm assuming the 2 fans on the nh-d14 will be plugged onto the mobo itself, so the other 2 can be powered by molex if fan controller is really out of the question.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabiskool*
> 
> Hey, I am about to make this build with an asus p8z77i deluxe board. I plan on adding a noctua nh-d14 and 2 extra fans. I am just wondering if there is a way to plug in all the fans (4 total) plus cpu heatsink without a fan controller. Thanks
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Plankton4906*
> 
> I believe your next bet would be to get 3pin fan to molex adapters and plug it directly to the molex on your PSU
> 
> edit: I'm assuming the 2 fans on the nh-d14 will be plugged onto the mobo itself, so the other 2 can be powered by molex if fan controller is really out of the question.
Click to expand...

That would work, but you could also go with 4x3pin splitter connectors.


----------



## Plankton4906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That would work, but you could also go with 4x3pin splitter connectors.


That as well, though I would advise against it if hes going to power more than 2 fans on a single header.


----------



## cr4p

Hi Guys! I'm planning to buy this case. Haha. But, I have a Seasonic M12II 520 Watts ATX PSU, does any one here had a chance of fitting this PSU in the Prodigy? How about the wires? Thanks!


----------



## zephead99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Hi Guys! I'm planning to buy this case. Haha. But, I have a Seasonic M12II 520 Watts ATX PSU, does any one here had a chance of fitting this PSU in the Prodigy? How about the wires? Thanks!


Don't have any experience with this one specifically but looks to be 160mm which is the max size for the Prodigy. Since it's not full modular there's a good chance you'll be able to fit it ok but it'll be tight. I'd say it's worth trying it out if you already have it and don't have a need to purchase a new psu otherwise.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephead99*
> 
> Don't have any experience with this one specifically but looks to be 160mm which is the max size for the Prodigy. Since it's not full modular there's a good chance you'll be able to fit it ok but it'll be tight. I'd say it's worth trying it out if you already have it and don't have a need to purchase a new psu otherwise.


hmm, but if it doesn't fit, is there some kind of adapter for prodigy? just like the psu mounting of CM elite 120.


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> hmm, but if it doesn't fit, is there some kind of adapter for prodigy? just like the psu mounting of CM elite 120.


Please read a few pages back...this has been answered 100 times in the thread.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Please read a few pages back...this has been answered 100 times in the thread.


ok thanks. gotta do a thread search. sorry.


----------



## Droogie

My current PSU is 150mm front to back. Since it's semi modular, and I don't really use any of the modular cables right now, how much clearance do you think I'll have? I know the limit is 160mm, but I don't know where that put the wires.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> My current PSU is 150mm front to back. Since it's semi modular, and I don't really use any of the modular cables right now, how much clearance do you think I'll have? I know the limit is 160mm, but I don't know where that put the wires.


You'll have 30mm of room for wires in the prodigy, remember the prodigy's cage is 180mm in depth. You'll have plenty of room. Even with a 160mm psu you still have 20mm for the connections and wires out the back.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> My current PSU is 150mm front to back. Since it's semi modular, and I don't really use any of the modular cables right now, how much clearance do you think I'll have? I know the limit is 160mm, but I don't know where that put the wires.


if you have the PSU and the case just check it, if you need more space just use Motherboard standoffs when you can extend the psu lenght, you will have to live with the PSU stucking out in the back, i
have mine sticking out etc:

Example 1:


Example 2:


----------



## funnybutrandom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephead99*
> 
> Yeah I'm going to work on putting a guide together but here are the basics: I taped a piece of paper to the back of the stock panel after measuring out where the fans on my gpu were and used a sharpie/pencil to draw out the pattern, since I have a 3 fan cooler I went with this setup. The holes in the stock panel are 1/8" so I order a Plastdrill drill bit at that size to do the drilling, they're meant for use on acrylic and can be found online from amazon and others. Once I had the pattern I taped it to the back of the window panel like so,
> 
> I drilled through the outside of the panel towards all of the black dots, you'll want to put a piece of soft wood behind the panel to drill into and absorb the shock of the bit leaving the plastic. Then just take your time and use a constant medium speed on the drill easing off the pressure as you enter and exit the acrylic to prevent cracking. Took me about 4 hours in total to measure everything, make the template, line everything up and drill. Unfortunately I left some adhesive from the tape behind on the plastic and scratched it quite a bit trying to get it off. This weekend I'm going to try fire polishing it with a blow torch to get rid of those.
> 
> Temperature wise I'm seeing +/- 2c with the new panel on vs the stock one, so I'm going to go ahead and say it's cooling as good or better than the large vent.


Oh wow that's awesome, looks even better than stock in my opinion! can't wait to see that guide to see if I can do it haha


----------



## SonofJor-El

OP up to date


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephead99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> 
> That looks amazing!!!! Can you give me some pointers on how you did that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm going to work on putting a guide together but here are the basics: I taped a piece of paper to the back of the stock panel after measuring out where the fans on my gpu were and used a sharpie/pencil to draw out the pattern, since I have a 3 fan cooler I went with this setup. The holes in the stock panel are 1/8" so I order a Plastdrill drill bit at that size to do the drilling, they're meant for use on acrylic and can be found online from amazon and others. Once I had the pattern I taped it to the back of the window panel like so,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drilled through the outside of the panel towards all of the black dots, you'll want to put a piece of soft wood behind the panel to drill into and absorb the shock of the bit leaving the plastic. Then just take your time and use a constant medium speed on the drill easing off the pressure as you enter and exit the acrylic to prevent cracking. Took me about 4 hours in total to measure everything, make the template, line everything up and drill. Unfortunately I left some adhesive from the tape behind on the plastic and scratched it quite a bit trying to get it off. This weekend I'm going to try fire polishing it with a blow torch to get rid of those.
> 
> Temperature wise I'm seeing +/- 2c with the new panel on vs the stock one, so I'm going to go ahead and say it's cooling as good or better than the large vent.
Click to expand...

Now I want to do this myself, because I've had thoughts about W/Cing my system, but I don't know if I still should considering I want to ditch my 2500k for a xeon.

plus I'm completely paranoid, which can be easily overcome mind you. lol


----------



## TriviallyTravis

I've got my build out together but it's a little louder than I'd like... I have a 200mm Spectre Pro in front, a Cougar Vortex pushing through an H60 rad and out the top, and one of the BitFenix fans that came with the Prodigy venting the top. And then the fans on my Sapphire 7850.

I think the loudest thing in there is the Cougar which was silent when I ran it on my Hyper 212.

I was thinking of removing it and running the 2 BitFenix fans that came with he case in push pull or maybe just push out the top of the case through the H60 rad. Any suggestions? Do you think this would provide enough airflow over the rad?


----------



## mmille24

Can someone help me with the configuration of my cooling system?

I have the following:

2x Noctua NF-P14 FLX 140mm case fans
2x Stock Bitfenix Prodigy 120mm fans
1x Corsair H60


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmille24*
> 
> Can someone help me with the configuration of my cooling system?
> 
> I have the following:
> 
> 2x Noctua NF-P14 FLX 140mm case fans
> 2x Stock Bitfenix Prodigy 120mm fans
> 1x Corsair H60


What exactly do you need help with? The 2x140mm fans can go on the front and the back, the 2x120 can go on the top, and the H60 can attach to one of them, or both for push/pull.


----------



## mmille24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> What exactly do you need help with? The 2x140mm fans can go on the front and the back, the 2x120 can go on the top, and the H60 can attach to one of them, or both for push/pull.


I want to know exactly what the best setup is. You essentially just gave me a bunch of options of where fans can fit.


----------



## MrSharkington

I've heard the black prodigy with the mesh front panel causes dust rings. Since i'm completely new to building computers and such, what's the best way to get rid of the rings?


----------



## audioholic

a paper towel? swiffer duster?? its just dust dude


----------



## MrSharkington

oh, thought so







someone told me you needed an air compressor


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> I've heard the black prodigy with the mesh front panel causes dust rings. Since i'm completely new to building computers and such, what's the best way to get rid of the rings?


air compressors









That, or the cloths, though I haven't really experimented the cloths yet... lol


----------



## audioholic

you can just buy a can of air(really small air compressor)


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> you can just buy a can of air(really small air compressor)


Those can add up, air-compressors pay for themselves fairly quickly. lol


----------



## Plankton4906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> I've heard the black prodigy with the mesh front panel causes dust rings. Since i'm completely new to building computers and such, what's the best way to get rid of the rings?


2 options I see:
1) don't put any fans on the front if you have the meshed version.
2) change the front cover to the solid plastic version.

otherwise regular vacuuming on the front panel should keep it from forming a big dust ring.


----------



## longroadtrip

I just keep my systems clean...I use canned air (Microcenter has cases for something like $12 on sale all the time)

I prefer not to use a compressor because it can shoot water onto whatever you are spraying (by it's very nature, a compressor creates condensation.) There are ways to mitigate that though...


----------



## Droogie

A $20 shop vac with a blower nozzle will do just fine. There is a PC cleaning attachment kit for like $10. There's also the Datavac, but it's much more expensive for the exact same results.

Canned air is super expensive compared to either option.


----------



## Sannakji

Dust rings where? It does pull in dust but just wipe the front down now and then and you'll be fine.


----------



## Anoxy

Meh, a little dust isn't going to fry my machine. It's inevitable.


----------



## Mopar63

A quick wipe with a micro filament cloth will do the trick.


----------



## Bazinga11

Doesn't every fan on this case have a filter? So dust would not go inside the case right? Lol I'm not sure cause this is the first time I built a PC.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

It prevents dust, but it won't be completely dust proof.


----------



## audioholic

Guys,
I am thinking of creating something for us Prodigy owners...I dont really want to give details away until I get my first prototype done. But I have a few ideas








Can you guys do me a favor though?? Those who do not have an Asus ITX board post pictures of their motherboards inside of the Prodigy? Basically I am looking for where the 24 pin and 8 pins line up in the case for each of the common ITX boards.
Anyone who helps with this I will send a PM and give details.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Guys,
> I am thinking of creating something for us Prodigy owners...I dont really want to give details away until I get my first prototype done. But I have a few ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys do me a favor though?? Those who do not have an Asus ITX board post pictures of their motherboards inside of the Prodigy? Basically I am looking for where the 24 pin and 8 pins line up in the case for each of the common ITX boards.
> Anyone who helps with this I will send a PM and give details.


Hope this helps.. Sorry about quality of pic
Asrock z77e-itx


----------



## audioholic

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Hope this helps.. Sorry about quality of pic
> Asrock z77e-itx





Yupp thatll work


----------



## audioholic

So far I have the Gigabyte, Asrock, and the Asus board...and I have seen good enough pictures of the Stinger...are there any others out there?


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Guys,
> I am thinking of creating something for us Prodigy owners...I dont really want to give details away until I get my first prototype done. But I have a few ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys do me a favor though?? Those who do not have an Asus ITX board post pictures of their motherboards inside of the Prodigy? Basically I am looking for where the 24 pin and 8 pins line up in the case for each of the common ITX boards.
> Anyone who helps with this I will send a PM and give details.


Zotac Z68 WiFi


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> So far I have the Gigabyte, Asrock, and the Asus board...and I have seen good enough pictures of the Stinger...are there any others out there?


You mean you don't want me to post a picture too?









Here's Stinger and ASRock Z77E-ITX anyways...









http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMG_4458_zpsd6748c30.jpg.html

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/DSCF3201.jpg.html


----------



## audioholic

I already used your picture and you already know my idea


----------



## longroadtrip

I just wanted to get in on the action too...


----------



## mmille24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> Zotac Z68 WiFi


How do you like the push/pull setup? Would you recommend? Are those the stock 120mm fans?


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmille24*
> 
> How do you like the push/pull setup? Would you recommend? Are those the stock 120mm fans?


Yes they're the stock ones, can get quite noises when running Intel burn test but during. Or all gaming it's as quiet as any other cooler.


----------



## almighty15

Waiting for my PM audioholic


----------



## mmille24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> Yes they're the stock ones, can get quite noises when running Intel burn test but during. Or all gaming it's as quiet as any other cooler.


Did you do anything with the Corsair fan?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmille24*
> 
> Did you do anything with the Corsair fan?


That's an Antec Kuhler 920, not a Corsair H70/H80/H80i.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Guys,
> I am thinking of creating something for us Prodigy owners...I dont really want to give details away until I get my first prototype done. But I have a few ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys do me a favor though?? Those who do not have an Asus ITX board post pictures of their motherboards inside of the Prodigy? Basically I am looking for where the 24 pin and 8 pins line up in the case for each of the common ITX boards.
> Anyone who helps with this I will send a PM and give details.


Alittle donation late donation from too


----------



## Bazinga11

I have the asus mobo with the corsair ax 650 and the 24 pin cable stick straight up! Like half way up the case LOL! So should I take it out and slowly bend it into shape? It would pose a problem when I decide to install a rad on the top ;/

Also still waiting for BItfenix to reply







Did anyone get a response? It's really annoying to have to walk around the desk to plug something in.


----------



## psychicone

Hi Everybody
Thanks for all your help so far.
I just need a little more advice please.
I have the Bitfenix Prodigy Case (Black) and the P8Z77-I DELUXE Mini-ITX Z77 motherboard.
I am looking for a Radeon 3GB card to go in my case. Any suggestions ???

Maybe the Gigabyte GV-R797OC-3GD Graphics card - 3 GB - GDDR5 SDRAM
I really like the Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Graphics Card PCI-E HDMI DVI Mini-DisplayPort

would the P8Z77-I DELUXE Mini-ITX Z77 motherboard have all the connection to power this card??

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychicone*
> 
> Hi Everybody
> Thanks for all your help so far.
> I just need a little more advice please.
> I have the Bitfenix Prodigy Case (Black) and the P8Z77-I DELUXE Mini-ITX Z77 motherboard.
> I am looking for a Radeon 3GB card to go in my case. Any suggestions ???
> 
> Maybe the Gigabyte GV-R797OC-3GD Graphics card - 3 GB - GDDR5 SDRAM
> I really like the Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Graphics Card PCI-E HDMI DVI Mini-DisplayPort
> 
> would the P8Z77-I DELUXE Mini-ITX Z77 motherboard have all the connection to power this card??
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


This was me last month, I decided to go with the MSi Twin Frozr III 7950, and it's doing me well









and what Power supply do you have?


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychicone*
> 
> Hi Everybody
> Thanks for all your help so far.
> I just need a little more advice please.
> I have the Bitfenix Prodigy Case (Black) and the P8Z77-I DELUXE Mini-ITX Z77 motherboard.
> I am looking for a Radeon 3GB card to go in my case. Any suggestions ???
> 
> Maybe the Gigabyte GV-R797OC-3GD Graphics card - 3 GB - GDDR5 SDRAM
> I really like the Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Graphics Card PCI-E HDMI DVI Mini-DisplayPort
> 
> would the P8Z77-I DELUXE Mini-ITX Z77 motherboard have all the connection to power this card??
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


Mate the only thing you need is a psu that Can "power" it!


----------



## psychicone

seasonic x 650w gold


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychicone*
> 
> seasonic x 650w gold


then you're all set, I'd suggest the Twin Frozr 7950, but that's just me.


----------



## psychicone

Thanks so is this good to go? so many cards all look the same!!
Gigabyte ATI Radeon HD 7970 Windforce 3X 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card with Crysis 3 & Bioshock PC Games

GIGABYTE introduces the latest exclusive "Triangle Cool" Technology to reach a better cooling performance. The latest patent pending technology combines fin with clip module in a special triangle shape. With the original anti-turbulence structure plus the new triangle cooling design, it enhances the efficiency of heat dissipation dramatically by minimizing the flow of turbulence between fans. Therefore, the "Triangle Cool" Technology provides a more efficient air flow for the cooling system.

Ultra Durable VGA board provides dramatic cooling effect on lowering both GPU and memory temperature by doubling the copper inner layer of PCB. GIGABYTE Ultra Durable VGA can lower GPU temperature by 5% to 10%.

Ultra Durable VGA board reduces voltage ripples in normal and transient state, thus effectively lowers noises and ensures higher overclocking capability. GIGABYTE Ultra Durable VGA graphic accelerators improve overclocking capability by 10% to 30%.

Ultra Durable VGA board allows more bandwidth for electron passage and reduces circuit impedance. The less circuit impedance, the more stable flow of current and can effectively improve power efficiency. GIGABYTE Ultra Durable VGA can lower power switching loss by 10% to 30%.

Features:-
- PCI-E 3.0 Ready: Delivers double the bandwidth per lane of PCIe GEN2 for faster GPU- CPU
- Hugely overclockable
- Vastly cooler running than previous generation
- Quieter running than previous generation
- Compute Power: 3.5 TFLOPS
- Core Clock Speed: 1000MHz
- Primitive Rate: 2 prim / clk
- Shader Architecture: GCN
- Stream Processors: 32 CU / 2048 ALU
- Texture Units: 128
- ROPS / Z-Stencil: 32 / 128
- Frame Buffer / Memory: 3GB GDDR5
- Memory Width / Speed: 384 bit / 5500MHz
- Load / Idle Board Power: <300W / <3W
- Power Connectors: 8-pin + 6-pin
- Dimensions: H=38 mm, L=285 mm, W=126 mm
- Display Outputs: 1xDVI + 2x mDP + 1x HDMI
- 3yr Warranty


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Yeah that there looks fine, go for it!

though I'd still suggest a 7950 as they come with Crysis 3 and Bioshock infinite for a cheaper price


----------



## dman811

I think this thread might need a new OP...

_edit: photo deleted by mods for use of profanity_


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> then you're all set, I'd suggest the Twin Frozr 7950, but that's just me.


No problem with the size of this in the prodigy?
Sure ive read somewhere that the fans on the side stick out and that stops the side panel going on.. Or have i dreamt that?
Also how is it on games? Do they play ok?
Im still undecided on the msi 7950/7970 and the evga gtx 670 sc edition


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> then you're all set, I'd suggest the Twin Frozr 7950, but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem with the size of this in the prodigy?
> Sure ive read somewhere that the fans on the side stick out and that stops the side panel going on.. Or have i dreamt that?
> Also how is it on games? Do they play ok?
> Im still undecided on the msi 7950/7970 and the evga gtx 670 sc edition
Click to expand...

yeah it fits no problem in the prodigy.

Also I'm not too sure about what games you are wanting to know about it, but Borderlands 2 runs really well, and I hear it runs BF3 like butter.

and it's capable of the new games like Bioshock infinite and Crysis 3


----------



## Anoxy

Just installed a recon in my rig....kinda useless with so few fans, and I had to remove the second top fan to fit the ensuing cable nest. But it looks pretty cool!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Just installed a recon in my rig....kinda useless with so few fans, and I had to remove the second top fan to fit the ensuing cable nest. But it looks pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've been having thoughts about getting one of these, should I? Also, have you tried it with Linux yet? I'm curious


----------



## longroadtrip

I've got the Recon for Yang...my only complaint with it was that the temp sensors wires are glued to the back of the Recon...was a pain to clean up...there is also an updated open source program for it that adds a little more functionality (not at my home setup, so can't look it up)


----------



## Anoxy

I haven't booted into linux since I got it, but I'd imagine it works because controls are either through your browser or using the touch screen directly. So platform independent.

On an ATX rig, a fan controller would make more sense, but at only 40 bucks why not? I don't ever use CD/DVDs so I didn't know what else to put there.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> yeah it fits no problem in the prodigy.
> 
> Also I'm not too sure about what games you are wanting to know about it, but Borderlands 2 runs really well, and I hear it runs BF3 like butter.
> 
> and it's capable of the new games like Bioshock infinite and Crysis 3


Well to start with walking dead (telltales version not the awful activision version). but have got bioshock infinite (had on launch day) & b3 staring at me new and sealed but cant play them till
A) scan.co.uk finally get my replacement psu sent to me
B) i decide on a graphics card


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I think this thread might need a new OP...
> 
> _image deleted by mods for profanity_


Um, for the record, this user's account of the situation (now deleted) is entirely inaccurate (those of you who read it know the assertions being made)

The 'mods' did *NOT* just say 'good luck with paypal'









We certainly suggested contacting paypal, as one should do in these situations. However, anyone who's ever had an issue with a transaction gone wrong on this site will tell you that the staff here is more than willing to go the extra mile to do anything in our power to rectify the situation, and we were working on doing just that.

However, rather than trying to work with us, the OP has chosen instead to do exactly as specified in that PM conversation, and as such ... well ... we're going to be needing a new OP for this Club.

Anyone who wants to volunteer, please sent me a PM


----------



## longroadtrip

Why don't we nominate a couple of members and see who would like to take over the thread? Any nominations?

I nominate Audioholic....(if he has time)


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Why don't we nominate a couple of members and see who would like to take over the thread? Any nominations?
> 
> I nominate Audioholic....(if he has time)


I agree on the matter of nominating members, i pref one who has been here for a long time though!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I agree with audioholic being the OP, he's one of the big posters here.


----------



## longroadtrip

I can also volunteer to take it...


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I wouldn't mind volunteering either, but whatever the members want though comes first


----------



## longroadtrip

They have set me up as the "interim" OP...what I suggest is that we take nominations for a couple of days, and then I will put a poll up for the members to decide...sound like a plan?


----------



## brettjv

In light of recent events, please welcome your new club OP ... longroadtrip!

Thanks for volunteering dude!

If you guys decide down the line to elect someone new, go ahead and send me a PM and I'll get it squared away


----------



## longroadtrip

Thanks Brett! We'll let you know as soon as we have it all decided....


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I think this thread might need a new OP...
> 
> _image deleted by mods for profanity_
> 
> 
> 
> Um, for the record, this user's account of the situation (now deleted) is entirely inaccurate (those of you who read it know the assertions being made)
> 
> The 'mods' did *NOT* just say 'good luck with paypal'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We certainly suggested contacting paypal, as one should do in these situations. However, anyone who's ever had an issue with a transaction gone wrong on this site will tell you that the staff here is more than willing to go the extra mile to do anything in our power to rectify the situation, and we were working on doing just that.
> 
> However, rather than trying to work with us, the OP has chosen instead to do exactly as specified in that PM conversation, and as such ... well ... we're going to be needing a new OP for this Club.
> 
> Anyone who wants to volunteer, please sent me a PM
Click to expand...

Thank you for taking care of the situation, and sorry for the profanity contained in the screencap. In my message I literally just typed asterisks in place of the word being modified by the sites profanity filter.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> They have set me up as the "interim" OP...what I suggest is that we take nominations for a couple of days, and then I will put a poll up for the members to decide...sound like a plan?


Sounds good, you are the one with 2 Prodigys after all, and when STT resigned from OP, I nominated you, CSCoder4ever, and Audioholic, and my nominations still stand.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Sounds good, you are the one with 2 Prodigys after all, and when STT resigned from OP, I nominated you, CSCoder4ever, and Audioholic, and my nominations still stand.


Thanks dman!

I'm going to make a list of the nominated members in the OP so we can keep track...is 48 hours long enough to take nominations? After that, we'll have a vote to see who takes it on a permanent basis...if this doesn't work for everybody, please let me know so we can make any necessary adjustments.


----------



## dman811

I think 48 hours is pretty good. Maybe 72 might give a lot more people a chance to see it though.


----------



## longroadtrip

Whatever you guys think...







if 72 hours is better, please let me know....I would like to have it all (including voting) concluded by Friday though if possible.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Whatever you guys think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if 72 hours is better, please let me know....I would like to have it all (including voting) concluded by Friday though if possible.


Friday is a good time to wrap it all up, gives us all something to look forward to.









(who doesn't like the feeling seriously?) lol


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Friday is a good time to wrap it all up, gives us all something to look forward to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (who doesn't like the feeling seriously?) lol


Sounds good to me!









We'll take nominations until Wednesday 4/17 at 12:00 PM Mountain Standard Time. After that, voting will begin and run to 10:00 PM MST Friday 4/19. Sorry about setting deadlines, but I have a family, work, and modding schedule to live within







) I will then immediately post the results and make any necessary arrangements to transfer the Club over to the winner...

Good luck to everybody!









EDIT: Nominations will be posted into the OP until voting begins.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Whatever you guys think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if 72 hours is better, please let me know....I would like to have it all (including voting) concluded by Friday though if possible.


Oh, I thought you meant 48 hours total originally. All in all, Friday is probably a good day to rap it up.


----------



## audioholic

Guys I will gladly take over if that is what you guys are wanting!
on a side note about the Recon. I have one and took everything off the back and will only use it as a fan controller and also plug in my own temp sensors which I will add into my loop. I will only be running four fans so once I get my setup figured out I will let you all know. I mean for the price you can't go wrong. I want to try plugging in my DDC pump that came with a 3 pin header...i know the Recon only is what 10amps per header? I don't know what the DDC is...anyone care to chime in?
I appreciate the nomination


----------



## longroadtrip

MCP 355 takes about 18W to run...


----------



## audioholic

Alright then won't be doing that then


----------



## longroadtrip

Might be fun to see what the Recon does though...

snap, crackle, and pop!


----------



## audioholic

Yea I dont want to waste 40 bucks...I need to order more fittings first








I have some more updates to share but need to charge my battery in my DSLR









Also the project that I asked for the motherboard photos is going to be happening real soon. Got my parts in that I needed so its only a matter of time


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Yea I dont want to waste 40 bucks...I need to order more fittings first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some more updates to share but need to charge my battery in my DSLR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the project that I asked for the motherboard photos is going to be happening real soon. Got my parts in that I needed so its only a matter of time


Well your no fun!









Looking forward to the pics!

Updated the OP with nominations and voting timeline.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

So overall, the Recon is worth it?

my prodigy looks so bland now without the bitfenix logo on it


----------



## audioholic

I think it is worth it...like LRT said there is a 3rd party software that you can control more of the hardware with that the BF software.
I mean for 40 bucks you cant go wrong, that and it looks pretty cool too!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> So overall, the Recon is worth it?
> 
> my prodigy looks so bland now without the bitfenix logo on it


I think it is a decent controller...not the most powerful, but in a Prodigy it is certainly more than enough.









Edit: Ninja'd by Audio...


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Alright then, Looks like I have some modding/rearranging to do


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I think it is a decent controller...not the most powerful, but in a Prodigy it is certainly more than enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd by Audio...










Its no Aquero








I was thinking of going with Aquero but I just could not justify the price, even though I have spent so much money on everything else.
I guess I can finally share my idea(project)
So after sleeving all my cables and trying to see how they would look I was just not satisfied. LRT you already know where I am going with this...but anyhow...basically my idea is to make a panel for all of us Prodigy owners to make cable organizing easier/nicer looking. I know this wont be for everyone, but for those that are OCD like myself I think its a good idea. So the idea is to basically hand make(myself) an aluminum plate where the stock PSU cables will go into..I will cutout squares and the connectors would fit right in...I plan on hot gluing mine in place, but the user can decide how its done. I will not make these for sale as I do not have the rights to do that here.
But anyhow here is a mockup of what I am doing.


I know its not pretty...but I think you guys get the idea.


----------



## longroadtrip

It's a really nice idea! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I think it is a decent controller...not the most powerful, but in a Prodigy it is certainly more than enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd by Audio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its no Aquero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of going with Aquero but I just could not justify the price, even though I have spent so much money on everything else.
> I guess I can finally share my idea(project)
> So after sleeving all my cables and trying to see how they would look I was just not satisfied. LRT you already know where I am going with this...but anyhow...basically my idea is to make a panel for all of us Prodigy owners to make cable organizing easier/nicer looking. I know this wont be for everyone, but for those that are OCD like myself I think its a good idea. So the idea is to basically hand make(myself) an aluminum plate where the stock PSU cables will go into..I will cutout squares and the connectors would fit right in...I plan on hot gluing mine in place, but the user can decide how its done. I will not make these for sale as I do not have the rights to do that here.
> But anyhow here is a mockup of what I am doing.
> 
> 
> I know its not pretty...but I think you guys get the idea.
Click to expand...

I thought you could sell stuff with 35 and higher +rep on OCN?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I thought you could sell stuff with 35 and higher +rep on OCN?


You can. I'm having thoughts about selling my 2500k for a xeon, but I do not know if I should. lol


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Evil double post, but I figure this is good time to ask this question:

do you think that the prodigy really is _that_ huge? I don't think so. lol (a lot of SFF enthusiasts think it's large lol)


----------



## longroadtrip

This is my "little" build...7-3/4" x 7-3/4" x 3" tall...the Prodigy is definitely large for a mITX build, but overall, it is a smaller case...


----------



## dman811

I can't say that I recommend a Xeon, especially if you want to overclock. The 2500K can handle modern day applications perfectly fine, and possibly better than some Xeons. The 3770K is $25 less, and if you delid it, and put some nice TIM in place of the stock Intel crap you will have pretty damn good overclocks, even better if you go with watercooling. Xeons are not made to overclock, they are made to be 100% stable 100% of the time to allow servers to run 24/7. You can get a 3770K stable at a 5.2GHz overclock with proper measures taken.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Basically, I'm going with an 1155 xeon, the e3-1230v2

Reason is because I'd like to have Vt-D support, which the 2500k lacks. and I know I could just get non-k processors, but the e3-1230v2 is pretty much a 2600 for the price of an i5.

that and... I really don't need the integrated graphics


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> This is my "little" build...7-3/4" x 7-3/4" x 3" tall...the Prodigy is definitely large for a mITX build, but overall, it is a smaller case...


I swear I've seen that case before... I'm guessing you have a PICO PSU (since you are good with wattage to a ~5W margin, I believe you said).


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Basically, I'm going with an 1155 xeon, the e3-1230v2
> 
> Reason is because I'd like to have Vt-D support, which the 2500k lacks. and I know I could just get non-k processors, but the e3-1230v2 is pretty much a 2600 for the price of an i5.
> 
> that and... I really don't need the integrated graphics


I'm not gonna stop you if it is what you want to go for, I just don't see the full justification in it.


----------



## Plankton4906

Currently testing the new system. Now I just need that darn case to arrive. >_>


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I'm just saying I'm sorry with all that's happened with the OP, as I selected him after server work has gotten more intensive for my time. I will just say LRT is actually the top of my list for this thread, I just never really thought he wanted it. I firmly believe everyone can agree his experience and knowledge would be beneficial for this thread.

All the best guys.

~Sniper


----------



## audioholic

Hmm whats going on here


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Hmm whats going on here










Really liking the dual 240 rads!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Basically, I'm going with an 1155 xeon, the e3-1230v2
> 
> Reason is because I'd like to have Vt-D support, which the 2500k lacks. and I know I could just get non-k processors, but the e3-1230v2 is pretty much a 2600 for the price of an i5.
> 
> that and... I really don't need the integrated graphics


May have found someone who is looking to buy a 2500K, he might be PMing you soon enough.


----------



## zachcolton2

Hello everyone,

Made my first big step today. . . . . purchased the white Bitfenix Prodigy. Well. . . .I'm not going to bother posting any pictures of it since it is just an empty case at the time being. My wife likes that case, she says it looks like a mini-fridge. . . . . So, thats it for now.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zachcolton2*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Made my first big step today. . . . . purchased the white Bitfenix Prodigy. Well. . . .I'm not going to bother posting any pictures of it since it is just an empty case at the time being. My wife likes that case, she says it looks like a mini-fridge. . . . . So, thats it for now.


Will this be a Linux box? (Like Mine?)


----------



## zachcolton2

This little (or rather large for itx) is going to be a dedicated linux box. I'm going to be using Mint 14 Cinnamon 64bit on it once I can purchase all the internals.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plankton4906*
> 
> 
> 
> Currently testing the new system. Now I just need that darn case to arrive. >_>


Looking forward to seeing the full build!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zachcolton2*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Made my first big step today. . . . . purchased the white Bitfenix Prodigy. Well. . . .I'm not going to bother posting any pictures of it since it is just an empty case at the time being. My wife likes that case, she says it looks like a mini-fridge. . . . . So, thats it for now.










another linux box!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zachcolton2*
> 
> This little (or rather large for itx) is going to be a dedicated linux box. I'm going to be using Mint 14 Cinnamon 64bit on it once I can purchase all the internals.


Awesome.









I've actually had thoughts about replacing my windows install with another Linux distro, I might not do it right now, but I might do it eventually.


----------



## audioholic

Linux guys,
Is there any difference running Linux on a VM over your main OS? I have ran several VM(Windows 8, Linux, Mac OS) But am just wondering if I am losing anything here. It seems like they run as fluid as if I had it on any other main hard drive.
I just think it would be cool to have this box be able to run everything if I want.








I hope this is not to far off topic....


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Linux guys,
> Is there any difference running Linux on a VM over your main OS? I have ran several VM(Windows 8, Linux, Mac OS) But am just wondering if I am losing anything here. It seems like they run as fluid as if I had it on any other main hard drive.
> I just think it would be cool to have this box be able to run everything if I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is not to far off topic....


I've noticed a difference from personal experience. And considering you have a 670 FTW, should be easier for you to setup









I'd suggest a 2nd SSD for the best experience


----------



## audioholic

I would like to make a note that using 2x240mm radiators in the case is actually very easy.
(This is what I will end up doing, just wanted to get my loop figured out.)
You can make an offset plate for the top. The idea here is that your center holes on the radiator will be one hole back. This leaves you only two screws holding the radiator. To compensate for this you make an offset plate, either out of aluminum or acrylic for your needs/skills. You will have to drill holes and also cut out the center to make room for the radiator to breathe.
Now I need to mention that in order to do this the radiators need to be thin( I have an XSPC EX 240 for both of my radiators.)
One thing to not about doing this is you should get your fittings mounted to your top radiator depending on your inlet/outlet configuration. Both of mine are at the back and using a Monsoon 45/90 degree fittings they both hit the back of the case. So I made sure to get rotary fittings, and then just tightened them into the radiator before actually mounting the radiator.
My particular loop goes radiator(front) to CPU-Radiator(top)-GPU- back into reservoir.

Now obviously you have no room for a fan controller on the case since the front is taken up by the 240mm radiator. So I made my Recon go under my motherboard tray. I have a smaller power supply(Silverstone 500W) so I have quite a bit of room under there to squeeze things.

I know I am not the only one to run 2x240mm's in a Prodigy, but hopefully this gives you guys an idea of what you need to do. No modifications needed, I didn't even flip my front panel. You just have to take out your 5 1/4 bay.









Hope this answers anyones questions about getting two larger radiators in the case


----------



## TriviallyTravis

Well, over the weekend I made a ton of progress on my build (no official pics yet, but maybe some day). Got the new H60 in place, arranged my fans, managed my cables... I even fixed an issue I was having with Standby/Resume not working correctly in Windows and got my CPU and GPU overclocked to a good place. Even managed to actually play some games ;-)

Aaaaaaan then I did something careless while testing the airflow inside the case and broke off two of the fan blades on one of the fans on my Sapphire 7850 =(


----------



## TriviallyTravis

Has anybody had any trouble fitting an aftermarket GPU cooler in their case? Something from Arctic like http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/554/accelero-xtreme-iii.html?c=2182 or http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/375/accelero-twin-turbo-ii.html?c=2182 ?


----------



## digitalm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> on a side note about the Recon. I have one and took everything off the back and will only use it as a fan controller and also plug in my own temp sensors which I will add into my loop. I will only be running four fans so once I get my setup figured out I will let you all know. I mean for the price you can't go wrong. I want to try plugging in my DDC pump that came with a 3 pin header...i know the Recon only is what 10amps per header? I don't know what the DDC is...anyone care to chime in?
> I appreciate the nomination


The 3rd party software is Phoebetria for those who've mentioned it:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1297127/bitfenix-recon-call-for-beta-testers/

Also the sensors are glued on but they're easy to remove however the controller will be stuck at full RPM if not connected









People have replaced one of the sensors with one that's plugged straight into cooling system for more accurate readings. I've also read people using a fan channel to directly power a cooling pump. I haven't tried either option but from what I've read it does seem to work at least for them


----------



## longroadtrip

Just a quick reminder to nominate who you guys would like to take over this thread on a permanent basis....voting starts Wed 4/17 at 12PM MST


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalm3*
> 
> The 3rd party software is Phoebetria for those who've mentioned it:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1297127/bitfenix-recon-call-for-beta-testers/
> 
> Also the sensors are glued on but they're easy to remove however the controller will be stuck at full RPM if not connected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People have replaced one of the sensors with one that's plugged straight into cooling system for more accurate readings. I've also read people using a fan channel to directly power a cooling pump. I haven't tried either option but from what I've read it does seem to work at least for them


I use two of the fan channels to power and control lights =)


----------



## infernoRS

Whoo-ah, finally ordered a black Prodigy today (bye bye SG05) along with a 3570K, P8Z77-I Deluxe, 2x4GB ram, 840 Pro 128GB, some MX-4, a Corsair TX650 V2 and a cheapo tower cooler and yesterday I drove some 300 kilometers to get a used reference MSI HD7970. I'll be using the stock screamer on the Radeon for a few weeks and then I'll order watercooling parts for it. I'm a newbie at watercooling, I have only built one kit, so I thought I'd post what parts I thought of and maybe you people could tell me would these be ok/fit in it. For what I've researched, they should, but I'd just want to be sure.



1. I don't have access to some stuff you get in the US, for example getting XSPC stuff is a bit hard.
2. I think those 120+240 XT's should be enough for a moderately OC'd i5 and a 7970, but please tell me if you think otherwise. 2x 240 is an option too, but like someone previously posted it might require some modding of the top to fit. I could get Black Ice Stealths there, but I'd like to avoid noise and dense rads would be a mistake then I suppose.
3. Some modding would be okay but I'm trying to keep the case stock for now, maybe will be drilling a few holes though.
4. I'm not worried about the fittings yet and that's why they are not on the list.
5. I'm really not certain about the size of the tubing, I picked a smaller size (13/10mm) for now since it has a large selection of fittings and tubes available.
6. And no I don't speak English/Murican/inches very well but hope it's ok.

Edit: for a fan controller I think I'll just order a Lian-Li expansion slot controller and take the pcb off the bracket and hide it somewhere near the psu.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> Whoo-ah, finally ordered a black Prodigy today (bye bye SG05) along with a 3570K, P8Z77-I Deluxe, 2x4GB ram, 840 Pro 128GB, some MX-4, a Corsair TX650 V2 and a cheapo tower cooler and yesterday I drove some 300 kilometers to get a used reference MSI HD7970. I'll be using the stock screamer on the Radeon for a few weeks and then I'll order watercooling parts for it. I'm a newbie at watercooling, I have only built one kit, so I thought I'd post what parts I thought of and maybe you people could tell me would these be ok/fit in it. For what I've researched, they should, but I'd just want to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I don't have access to some stuff you get in the US, for example getting XSPC stuff is a bit hard.
> 2. I think those 120+240 XT's should be enough for a moderately OC'd i5 and a 7970, but please tell me if you think otherwise. 2x 240 is an option too, but like someone previously posted it might require some modding of the top to fit. I could get Black Ice Stealths there, but I'd like to avoid noise and dense rads would be a mistake then I suppose.
> 3. Some modding would be okay but I'm trying to keep the case stock for now, maybe will be drilling a few holes though.
> 4. I'm not worried about the fittings yet and that's why they are not on the list.
> 5. I'm really not certain about the size of the tubing, I picked a smaller size (13/10mm) for now since it has a large selection of fittings and tubes available.
> 6. And no I don't speak English/Murican/inches very well but hope it's ok.
> 
> Edit: for a fan controller I think I'll just order a Lian-Li expansion slot controller and take the pcb off the bracket and hide it somewhere near the psu.


I would recommend not going with 13/10mm Tubing i bought 6 meters of it and 12 fittings and i realised that you cant really do big bends before it kinks, so i went with 19/13mm tubing which is the largest of what i am aware of and i was very happy with it. Also if you are gonna use any colored coolant with the 13/10mm it may make the white tubing look funny
i have a picture where it shows the kink:


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> I would recommend not going with 13/10mm Tubing i bought 6 meters of it and 12 fittings and i realised that you cant really do big bends before it kinks, so i went with 19/13mm tubing which is the largest of what i am aware of and i was very happy with it. Also if you are gonna use any colored coolant with the 13/10mm it may make the white tubing look funny
> i have a picture where it shows the kink:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ah well, I thought of 19/13 myself at first but then decided that it might be a bit too heavy-duty and hard to bend there but if it works I'll go with it cause it has a great selection of fittings and tubes too. I'm probably going to use just distilled water so staining is not a problem.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> Ah well, I thought of 19/13 myself at first but then decided that it might be a bit too heavy-duty and hard to bend there but if it works I'll go with it cause it has a great selection of fittings and tubes too. I'm probably going to use just distilled water so staining is not a problem.


well you can always take a look at my "Snow White" i have the 19/13mm XSPC white tubing and it's awesome


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> well you can always take a look at my "Snow White" i have the 19/13mm XSPC white tubing and it's awesome


19/13mm looks monstrous in the Prodigy







I was just wondering if I could still keep the lower HDD cage and the pump/res combo on top of it while mounting a 240 in the top and a 120 either in the upper front mount or in the back but it seems like I'll just have to deal with keeping the HDD and the SSD on the floor and securing them there







Blah, I don't even have the parts yet so will see after I fiddle with them for a while.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> 19/13mm looks monstrous in the Prodigy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if I could still keep the lower HDD cage and the pump/res combo on top of it while mounting a 240 in the top and a 120 either in the upper front mount or in the back but it seems like I'll just have to deal with keeping the HDD and the SSD on the floor and securing them there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, I don't even have the parts yet so will see after I fiddle with them for a while.


Im on my Way home from work i Can take some pictures with the hdd in, and the original tube of the pump/ress combo????


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> Im on my Way home from work i Can take some pictures with the hdd in, and the original tube of the pump/ress combo????


Yeah, that would be great, thanks


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> Yeah, that would be great, thanks


Back again, i have taken some photos and so on, regarding the Hdd cage, i cannot get i in fully because of my pump, is mounted in the back!






the standard ress tube that comes with the pump is very small... i ordered a 140mm ress tube on the side! For the top i ordered a different one aswell.

if you need better pictures let me know


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> Back again, i have taken some photos and so on, regarding the Hdd cage, i cannot get i in fully because of my pump, is mounted in the back!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the standard ress tube that comes with the pump is very small... i ordered a 140mm ress tube on the side! For the top i ordered a different one aswell.
> 
> if you need better pictures let me know


Ah that makes a lot more sense now, thanks a lot mate. The HDD cage seems to be a lot smaller than I figured it would be. I don't need any more pictures right now but I'll pm you if I do







+ rep too.


----------



## Malik

Guys short question: There will be problem with space for psu if i have Corsair AX 850 W ?


----------



## longroadtrip

Malik, check the OP, it details the size requirements of the PSU.


----------



## Malik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Malik, check the OP, it details the size requirements of the PSU.


"PSU cage depth 180mm, max PSU depth 160mm" - so it will be ok


----------



## G18 x UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> "PSU cage depth 180mm, max PSU depth 160mm" - so it will be ok


I managed to fit my AX860 in but it's extremely tight. Really if you want a fully modular PSU you should look at PSU's around 140-150mm


----------



## ElectroDani

Check out my Prodigy Mod, more pictures coming








Mod Log
http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/E...4-43aa-9298-1ee3009f3fd9_zpsf1ba15c9.jpg.html
http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/ElectroDaniBCN/media/Project Steellow/46_zpsfa0b7193.jpg.html



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/ElectroDaniBCN/media/Project Steellow/36_zps9f8e3ab3.jpg.html
http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/ElectroDaniBCN/media/Project Steellow/43_zpsfa5cf79f.jpg.html
http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/ElectroDaniBCN/media/Project Steellow/49_zpsf73180b0.jpg.html
http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/ElectroDaniBCN/media/Project Steellow/57_zps2940d577.jpg.html


----------



## longroadtrip

Nice work! Do you have a build log so I can link it?

Also..don't forget to nominate your choice to take over the OP spot on the thread...voting begins in just over a 1/2 hour!

OP updated...If I have missed anybody, feel free to let me know and I will get you added straight away...


----------



## ElectroDani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Nice work! Do you have a build log so I can link it?
> 
> Also..don't forget to nominate your choice to take over the OP spot on the thread...voting begins in just over a 1/2 hour!
> 
> OP updated...If I have missed anybody, feel free to let me know and I will get you added straight away...


I'm new and i don't know the language too, how can I do??


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroDani*
> 
> I'm new and i don't know the language too, how can I do??


Welcome to OCN ElectroDani...for starters, I would look here. There are lots of great tips on how to improve your experience with OCN.


----------



## adamski07

First vote here. Voted LRT as I nominated him when STT left the spot. Good luck. The three of you deserves it.


----------



## ElectroDani

I mean for take part in the contest


----------



## sivoloc

I like the way LongRoadTrip acts in the club and activeness, you got my vote aswell


----------



## longroadtrip

OP poll is up! Please vote for who you would like to see take over the Prodigy Club! This has quickly become one of the largest clubs and is quickly gaining on over 1,000,000 views! Let's make it larger and even better!

Nominations include:

Audioholic: a great contributor to the club who has been doing some unique work with acrylic in the Prodigy.
CSCoder4ever: another great contributor who's advice in this club has been invaluable to many members.
longroadtrip: Some crazy guy who just builds systems.

Just click in the poll!


----------



## majaboll

longroadtrip gets my vote too


----------



## Lutfij

+ mine


----------



## longroadtrip

I'll be making my vote Friday, but I do want to say that both Audioholic and CSCoder4ever are *invaluable* to this thread. If you search through the thread, they both have helped many more people and answered many more questions...Audio has been doing some amazing work with acrylic and lighting...CSCoder is at the forefront of helping people set up their Linux boxes...Both are excellent choices to take over also! I really respect both of them!

Whoever wins, I really look forward to working with them to make this club even better...


----------



## dman811

I feel like crap cause I nominated all 3 of you, now I have to choose... Sorry Audioholic and CSCoder, but LRT gets my vote.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Just a quick reminder to nominate who you guys would like to take over this thread on a permanent basis....voting starts Wed 4/17 at 12PM MST


Please let me know how this poll ends up, so I can help you change the OP again







Ill take care of it so the mods can stick to their own work.









Thanks and good luck to the three candidates, you all appear to be worthy choices!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Please let me know how this poll ends up, so I can help you change the OP again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill take care of it so the mods can stick to their own work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and good luck to the three candidates, you all appear to be worthy choices!


Will do Shadow_Foxx!


----------



## audioholic

Thanks everyone! No matter who you guys decide I will still be romping around here. Just have been busy trying to figure out final design of my project. I bought a wireless dremel..big mistake..cant even cut through aluminum and the thing is dead...on a side note, I will be ordering my fittings soon to finish the build at least to get it running. Then its all onto the acrylic work








I have never been so active in a thread/forum until I got this case. I just wanted to thank all of you for the help you have given me. And I hope the help that I have given has helped








/campaign rant







just kidding, wasnt my intention.

I do have a question: Someone mentioned earlier about plugging LEDs into the Temp Sensors on the Recon....how does this/does it work?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Thanks everyone! No matter who you guys decide I will still be romping around here. Just have been busy trying to figure out final design of my project. I bought a wireless dremel..big mistake..cant even cut through aluminum and the thing is dead...on a side note, I will be ordering my fittings soon to finish the build at least to get it running. Then its all onto the acrylic work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been so active in a thread/forum until I got this case. I just wanted to thank all of you for the help you have given me. And I hope the help that I have given has helped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /campaign rant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding, wasnt my intention.
> 
> I do have a question: Someone mentioned earlier about plugging LEDs into the Temp Sensors on the Recon....how does this/does it work?


My understanding is that you can't with the Recon, but you can with the Hydra Pro...I'm sure there is a couple of mods that could be done to make it work though.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Thanks all!









Sorry I didn't post sooner, but when you're at college... things can get busy.

anyhow... I got nothing, what should I say?


----------



## kimbernator

Hey everyone! I just got my prodigy to switch from a 600T. The build went pretty darn well, and all I had to buy was the case and a new motherboard (I got the gigabyte z77 board).

However, I've hit a small roadblock. Because of the size constraints, I could no longer use my hyper 212+ and had to toss my stock intel cooler in until I can get something better. I'm not getting temperatures that I'm happy with, so I figure I should get an H60.

Issue 1: There's only two fan headers on the motherboard - the one for the CPU fan and an extra for case fans. The prodigy came with two case fans, so I'm only running the front one right now. What kind of splitter would work best for this so I can use both?

Issue 2: The H60 uses both the CPU fan header and another motherboard fan header (For the radiator fan). As I understand it, the piece that goes on top of the CPU has a cable that plugs into the CPU fan header, and the fan attached to the radiator goes in a normal fan header on the motherboard. Is this correct? And will I still be fine running all of this with a 3-pin fan splitter?

I suppose a molex to 3-pin adapter would work too, but when all is said and done, I'll have the h60 plugged into the CPU fan header, then three more fans (one screwed to the radiator, one on the top grill, one on the front.)

I guess I'm just seeing how I should go about making all of this possible with only two motherboard fan headers.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimbernator*
> 
> Hey everyone! I just got my prodigy to switch from a 600T. The build went pretty darn well, and all I had to buy was the case and a new motherboard (I got the gigabyte z77 board).
> 
> However, I've hit a small roadblock. Because of the size constraints, I could no longer use my hyper 212+ and had to toss my stock intel cooler in until I can get something better. I'm not getting temperatures that I'm happy with, so I figure I should get an H60.
> 
> Issue 1: There's only two fan headers on the motherboard - the one for the CPU fan and an extra for case fans. The prodigy came with two case fans, so I'm only running the front one right now. What kind of splitter would work best for this so I can use both?
> 
> Issue 2: The H60 uses both the CPU fan header and another motherboard fan header (For the radiator fan). As I understand it, the piece that goes on top of the CPU has a cable that plugs into the CPU fan header, and the fan attached to the radiator goes in a normal fan header on the motherboard. Is this correct? And will I still be fine running all of this with a 3-pin fan splitter?
> 
> I suppose a molex to 3-pin adapter would work too, but when all is said and done, I'll have the h60 plugged into the CPU fan header, then three more fans (one screwed to the radiator, one on the top grill, one on the front.)
> 
> I guess I'm just seeing how I should go about making all of this possible with only two motherboard fan headers.


First, congratulations on your Prodigy! Once you post a photo, we can add you to the club!









As for your questions:
Issue 1: you can pick up a molex to 3 pin splitter for relatively nothing. Here is one that will control 2 fans...Another option is this, however, do not use the mobo fan header for this solution.

Issue 2: You are correct with the H60 configuration...however, do not run both the H60 pump and fan off the same header.

Another option is to plug the H60 pump into the CPU Fan header and then run your fans off a fan controller.

Hope this helps..any further questions, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## kimbernator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> First, congratulations on your Prodigy! Once you post a photo, we can add you to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for your questions:
> Issue 1: you can pick up a molex to 3 pin splitter for relatively nothing. Here is one that will control 2 fans...Another option is this, however, do not use the mobo fan header for this solution.
> 
> Issue 2: You are correct with the H60 configuration...however, do not run both the H60 pump and fan off the same header.
> 
> Another option is to plug the H60 pump into the CPU Fan header and then run your fans off a fan controller.
> 
> Hope this helps..any further questions, don't hesitate to ask!


Thank you so much. I'm doing a bit more looking and it seems that even corsair's official tutorial on the h60 installation doesn't claim that you need to connect the pump or the fan to the CPU fan header, but just any power source. Forgive my lack of knowledge about the h60, but does it not require some change in power delivery when the CPU temperature rises, as a normal CPU cooler would? OR is it just the same speed/amount of power for every CPU tempurature?


----------



## longroadtrip

The H60 pump controls it's own speed. The fan would run at full speed unless it was connected to a controller. The H80 has all of this functionality built in and the fan connects to the pump if I remember correctly. That might be a better option for you.


----------



## kimbernator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> The H60 pump controls it's own speed. The fan would run at full speed unless it was connected to a controller. The H80 has all of this functionality built in and the fan connects to the pump if I remember correctly. That might be a better option for you.


Nah, I can get the h60 refurbished for $50, and I'm trying to save a bit of money. I think I'll pick up two of those molex to 2x 3 pin adapters, and an h60. Plug the pump into the CPU fan header, plug the other three fans into the adapters. In fact, I have a 120mm fan left over from my hyper 212+, so I could seriously cool this thing.

Any ideas on my fan configuration? I'm thinking one in front, one on top, and two in push-pull for the h60 on the back.


----------



## longroadtrip

That would work well....I would set up the front and H60 as intakes and the top as exhaust.


----------



## kimbernator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> That would work well....I would set up the front and H60 as intakes and the top as exhaust.


Good idea. Had not actually thought of that, but I'll definitely be doing this.


----------



## longroadtrip

Yeah..rads do pretty well when they are set to intake...the front fan will keep the drives cool, and having the fan up top exhausting will be pretty efficient also...


----------



## barebackbadger

Think my h100i is going on ebay
Built my brothers prodigy last night. just a standard build and he had the same cpu (3570k) and mobo (asrock z77e-itx) as me, but with the built in rear fan and cpu intel stock fan is a lot quieter than my h100i with either 2 x cougar/corsair sp120l attached!
Noise wise they aren't that close, his stock fans are making me wonder why i blowed £90 on the h100i + £30 on 2 x cougar fans


----------



## audioholic

What is your 100i running at? You should be able to get that setup near silent...


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> What is your 100i running at? You should be able to get that setup near silent...


Well.................
Only set it up tonight, installed windows 7 and all i can hear is fan noise!
Disconnect them from h100i and obviously its quiet..
Will try tomorrow when the corsair link software as installed (will that control the fans?) if still the same its going on ebay!


----------



## audioholic

Your fan profile is probably running on full tilt. I personally do not have an h100i..but I did have an h100 and when I put the fans on low using the button I couldnt hear a thing.
Those fans are very good at being quiet. Did you plug the fan header into your motherboard? Maybe there is a fan setting somewhere telling it to run on full speed(CPU Fan)


----------



## barebackbadger

Well on the h100i there is no switch/button unfortunately
Yes i put the fan header on the motherboard as per the instructions in box/manual, the motherboard fan settings (set to automatic) noticed that earlier

On a side note, found this pic of someones prodigy (think its elevenelevens?)
Where did you get or what do i search for that sata/power cables attached to hdd? Can't find them anywhere


----------



## kimbernator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> The H60 pump controls it's own speed.


wait, what? Does it have it's own temperature sensors built in or something?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimbernator*
> 
> wait, what? Does it have it's own temperature sensors built in or something?


No..I should have explained it a little better. The H60 reads the PWM signal on the CPU Fan header. This adjusts the voltage to the H60 and thus the pump adjusts it's pump RPMs...

If you connect it to another power source, it will always run at full speed.


----------



## audioholic

H60 runs off PWM fan header...so it adjusts itself that way.

LRT ninjad me once again








But yea...what LRT said


----------



## longroadtrip




----------



## SniperTeamTango

Vote goes to LRT

Sorry to ShadowFoxx for making him go through this, lets get one of you three to work so get can get back to work









Also, 2 Quadro/Tesla powered prodigys coming up soon.


----------



## louispvb

Just made a build with this case and there is one gripe that I must complain about. Why hasn't anyone noticed how annoying it is to install the 3.5 drives in the sliding trays?? The rubber pins keep popping out and I sat there for an hour trying to get one drive to stay in while cursing the heavens that something so simple could be so difficult. Is there something I'm missing? I gave up and used screws instead but I really want to know.

Imagine I typed that in all caps with multiple exclamation points.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louispvb*
> 
> Just made a build with this case and there is one gripe that I must complain about. Why hasn't anyone noticed how annoying it is to install the 3.5 drives in the sliding trays?? The rubber pins keep popping out and I sat there for an hour trying to get one drive to stay in while cursing the heavens that something so simple could be so difficult. Is there something I'm missing? I gave up and used screws instead but I really want to know.
> 
> Imagine I typed that in all caps with multiple exclamation points.


yeah I hate those too, but I had to deal with this when I had a Switch 810, and assuming you don't need to replace drives until you make a new rig, it works out.

though to answer your question, what I do is try to get all the pins into the drive as straight as I can possibly make them.

Finally, welcome to OCN, and choosing the best mini tower case ever


----------



## zachcolton2

Ok, hello all. . . hitting a little bit of a roadblock here. I own the white prodigy and having a hard time thinking of the best stuff to go with it. I've found that most stuff out there (monitors, keyboards, mice, speakers) mostly come in shiny black and some in the more traditional matte textured black. I'm looking to keep most of the external hardware white with black accents to keep the flow of the prodigy. I'm looking to piece together a system that is all matching and looks like a complete boxed computer system. any ideas?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zachcolton2*
> 
> Ok, hello all. . . hitting a little bit of a roadblock here. I own the white prodigy and having a hard time thinking of the best stuff to go with it. I've found that most stuff out there (monitors, keyboards, mice, speakers) mostly come in shiny black and some in the more traditional matte textured black. I'm looking to keep most of the external hardware white with black accents to keep the flow of the prodigy. I'm looking to piece together a system that is all matching and looks like a complete boxed computer system. any ideas?


This will most likely be your best friend...









it's tough to find items that match perfectly. I wound up going with the Logitech K800 keyboard and Performance MX mouse


----------



## louispvb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> yeah I hate those too, but I had to deal with this when I had a Switch 810, and assuming you don't need to replace drives until you make a new rig, it works out.
> 
> though to answer your question, what I do is try to get all the pins into the drive as straight as I can possibly make them.
> 
> Finally, welcome to OCN, and choosing the best mini tower case ever


Thanks for the welcome. This is a great case otherwise, it is just that one tiny thing that is causing me such huge problems. I don't know how you got the pins to stay, I'll just stick to screws.

Does anyone know where I can get a side panel with a window or do I have to DIY that myself?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louispvb*
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. This is a great case otherwise, it is just that one tiny thing that is causing me such huge problems. I don't know how you got the pins to stay, I'll just stick to screws.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a side panel with a window or do I have to DIY that myself?


Here you go..


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louispvb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> yeah I hate those too, but I had to deal with this when I had a Switch 810, and assuming you don't need to replace drives until you make a new rig, it works out.
> 
> though to answer your question, what I do is try to get all the pins into the drive as straight as I can possibly make them.
> 
> Finally, welcome to OCN, and choosing the best mini tower case ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. This is a great case otherwise, it is just that one tiny thing that is causing me such huge problems. I don't know how you got the pins to stay, I'll just stick to screws.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a side panel with a window or do I have to DIY that myself?
Click to expand...

white or black? they're both out of stock atm, but you can buy them for a really good price









EDIT: Wow LRT you're fast


----------



## kyle170

*ADD ME*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






White
[Build Log] Project: Dashie
*ADD ME!*


----------



## Matt607

Had this case for about a little over a week now and its been amazing. Surprisingly easy to assemble even with the small size.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> white or black? they're both out of stock atm, but you can buy them for a really good price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wow LRT you're fast


I didn't realize Newegg was carrying them now...good to know!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyle170*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White
> [Build Log] Project: Dashie
> *ADD ME!*


Nice build! Welcome to the club! Don't forget to grab the siggy...


----------



## louispvb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I didn't realize Newegg was carrying them now...good to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build! Welcome to the club! Don't forget to grab the siggy...


The side window doesn't have ventilation holes? Guess I'll have to get a side window with my future water cooling.

There's another problem I have not related to the case but the form factor, my motherboard has weak sound coming out of the headphone jacks. I need some kind of amp but there's no PCIe x1 slot on my z77e-itx









I guess I'll have to get a portable amp that plugs into the audio jack but charging/replacing the battery every now and then will be a pain, also the look will be compromised with an amp sticking out of it.


----------



## longroadtrip

I use a Maverick Audio A1 tube amp and a D2 DAC...coupled with Polk monitors...Headphones depend on the music....

What headphones are you using?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louispvb*
> 
> The side window doesn't have ventilation holes? Guess I'll have to get a side window with my future water cooling.


this post actually explains how it can be done, it's time consuming, but it can be done









I might actually attempt it myself. lol


----------



## louispvb

Denon AHD2000's








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> this post actually explains how it can be done, it's time consuming, but it can be done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might actually attempt it myself. lol


I think i might just find some acrylic and mod a bigger window myself whenever I decide to watercool my build. I was also thinking about adding some different colored LEDs that respond to different pitches of music but I have no idea how to start on that or if such a product exists.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louispvb*
> 
> The side window doesn't have ventilation holes? Guess I'll have to get a side window with my future water cooling.
> 
> There's another problem I have not related to the case but the form factor, my motherboard has weak sound coming out of the headphone jacks. I need some kind of amp but there's no PCIe x1 slot on my z77e-itx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to get a portable amp that plugs into the audio jack but charging/replacing the battery every now and then will be a pain, also the look will be compromised with an amp sticking out of it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louispvb*
> 
> Denon AHD2000's










Very nice cans...them being at a lower volume has absolutely nothing to do with the form factor...mITX mobos use the exact same audio chipsets as their larger counterparts. Are you using the rear audio out or the case jack? Which mobo did you come out of and what mobo are you using now?

You may also want to fill out your system specs, it will make it easier to help.


----------



## louispvb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice cans...them being at a lower volume has absolutely nothing to do with the form factor...mITX mobos use the exact same audio chipsets as their larger counterparts. Are you using the rear audio out or the case jack? Which mobo did you come out of and what mobo are you using now?
> 
> You may also want to fill out your system specs, it will make it easier to help.


An ASUS P8Z68-V LX but I never really listened to audio on that as the case had really bad interference coming from other components in the computer so I would constantly hear clicking noises. For this build I wanted a lan box that I could take to places for gaming and have good audio pumping into my cans.

I want to fill out my specs but I don't know how to put it my sig like you do with your yin & yang?

For now though here are my components:
i5-3470
hyper 212+ cooler
Asrock z77e-itx
visiontek 7970
patriot 2x4 GB 1333 MHz
2 SSDs and 2 HDDs
seasonic x-750 PSU


----------



## Tribalinius

*ADD ME*






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Tribalinius SD-HTPC-01


----------



## louispvb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tribalinius*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Tribalinius SD-HTPC-01


Woa, it looks like you have the same motherboard as me, where did you get the antennas? Do they come slightly shorter so it doesn't clear the top?


----------



## kimbernator

Thank goodness people posted about using motherboard standoffs to extend the power supply area... Mine required three standoffs per screwhole to fit.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louispvb*
> 
> An ASUS P8Z68-V LX but I never really listened to audio on that as the case had really bad interference coming from other components in the computer so I would constantly hear clicking noises. For this build I wanted a lan box that I could take to places for gaming and have good audio pumping into my cans.
> 
> I want to fill out my specs but I don't know how to put it my sig like you do with your yin & yang?
> 
> For now though here are my components:
> i5-3470
> hyper 212+ cooler
> Asrock z77e-itx
> visiontek 7970
> patriot 2x4 GB 1333 MHz
> 2 SSDs and 2 HDDs
> seasonic x-750 PSU


The AsRock board uses Realtek ALC898 audio...that is actually a better codec than the ALC887 that was on your Asus board. If you are using the case headphone jack, try using the rear audio jack. The other issue could be the 24 Ohm rating on your cans also...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tribalinius*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Tribalinius SD-HTPC-01


Added...Nice specs! How do you like that GPU?


----------



## louispvb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> The AsRock board uses Realtek ALC898 audio...that is actually a better codec than the ALC887 that was on your Asus board. If you are using the case headphone jack, try using the rear audio jack. The other issue could be the 24 Ohm rating on your cans also...


That was surprising! The rear jack has clearer stronger audio coming out of it compared to the front jack. I'll just use that then when I'm on the go and get a portable amp, since it still doesn't compare to audio coming from my android tablet haha. Thanks.


----------



## Tribalinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louispvb*
> 
> Woa, it looks like you have the same motherboard as me, where did you get the antennas? Do they come slightly shorter so it doesn't clear the top?


I got a P8Z77-I DELUXE in there.

The antennas I got are the TP-Link TL-ANT2408CL. I got them on sale for like 7$ each on NCIX (http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=69354&vpn=TL-ANT2408CL&manufacture=Others)

They got a smaller model too but not as powerful: TP-Link TL-ANT2405CL

The only thing I don't like about the connectors on the P8Z77-I DELUXE is that they feel kind of.. flimsy. I always fear that I'll break the connector when I screw the antennas in!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louispvb*
> 
> That was surprising! The rear jack has clearer stronger audio coming out of it compared to the front jack. I'll just use that then when I'm on the go and get a portable amp, since it still doesn't compare to audio coming from my android tablet haha. Thanks.


The reason is it is direct on the board...the audio jacks on the case use 26AWG wire and loses a lot...Is the same thing as having a pair of B & W Nautilus speakers...and running 26 AWG speaker wire to them...









happy to see you got it sorted though!


----------



## longroadtrip

Sorry for the double post...just wanted to remind everybody to vote for the new OP...Voting ends Friday 4/19 at 10PM MST

On a side note, how crazy is this?


----------



## Anoxy

I vote for whoever actually adds me to the club!


----------



## longroadtrip

Anoxy..did you do an Add Me post pursuit to the OP? I just looked and couldn't find one. if not, please do so...


----------



## Anoxy

Definitely posted a few pics of my build, but "ADD ME" wasn't in bold.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

LOL like the new avatar lrt!

when are you going to continue on working with the Linux side of things anoxy? lol


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> LOL like the new avatar lrt!
> 
> when are you going to continue on working with the Linux side of things anoxy? lol


that is a picture of my SETI Interstellar Communication Antenna!









plus i really think the photo is taken from my better side!


----------



## kimbernator

Well, here are a few pictures. Add me to the list if you want. Pictures aren't super high-quality, but frankly this build is nothing out of the ordinary.




and, finally, here's the insane amount of spacing that I needed to fit my power supply.



In any case, it's a Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI, i5-2500k, Powercolor 7970, two hard drives totalling 1.5TB and an SSD at 120gb, a Corsair HX750 PSU, and 8gb of corsair vengeance RAM.

My Hyper 212+ was not suitable for this, so I just ordered an H60 that should get here friday.

Downsides to this case:

Had to give up one of my hard drives, no worries though because I had plenty of space on other drives to keep everything. Also had to lose my hyper 212, also no worries because of the h60.


----------



## longroadtrip

Added









Nothing wrong with your build! Looks great and welcome to the club!









if you don't want to use the standoffs, you can pick up one of these...Have to drill a couple holes but it will work.

Here is what it looks like installed...


----------



## kimbernator

I don't even mind how it looks. Works fine, that's all I care about. Whole build still looks beautiful to me, though. This case is awesome.


----------



## kimbernator

How do people feel about using the top handles as carrying handles? They don't feel sturdy enough for me, but I dunno.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimbernator*
> 
> How do people feel about using the top handles as carrying handles? They don't feel sturdy enough for me, but I dunno.


i got mine filled up with hardware and it is freaking heavy, the handles and feet does feel like cheap plastic but it is high durrability ABS i can lift mine up and swing it around without them breaking!
and the sturdyness adds less vibration to my pump IMO


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> On a side note, how crazy is this?


Dayumm, that's a dam long and expensive card


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kimbernator*
> 
> How do people feel about using the top handles as carrying handles? They don't feel sturdy enough for me, but I dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> i got mine filled up with hardware and it is freaking heavy, the handles and feet does feel like cheap plastic but it is high durrability ABS i can lift mine up and swing it around without them breaking!
> and the sturdyness adds less vibration to my pump IMO
Click to expand...

Swinging it around? That might be pushing it a little lol


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Swinging it around? That might be pushing it a little lol


I **** you not, i am swinging it around, both on my black prodigy aswell on my white


----------



## mshaddix

Add me to the club!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Pix or it didn't happen!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Swinging it around? That might be pushing it a little lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I **** you not, i am swinging it around, both on my black prodigy aswell on my white
Click to expand...

you have 2 machines though... I only have one D: so... I don't want to take any chances!


----------



## mshaddix

Hey guys! I'm looking for the best AIO liquid cooling solution for my Prodigy. I had a bad experience with a Corsair H55 in the past and wouldn't want to reuse that model, but do any of you have other suggestions? My budget is around $75-100 USD. I'd like to keep it to a single 120 or 140 rad.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> Hey guys! I'm looking for the best AIO liquid cooling solution for my Prodigy. I had a bad experience with a Corsair H55 in the past and wouldn't want to reuse that model, but do any of you have other suggestions? My budget is around $75-100 USD. I'd like to keep it to a single 120 or 140 rad.


I use the Antec Kuhler h2o 620 personally, and considering you don't have my z77e-itx, it shouldn't give you any problems


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I use the Antec Kuhler h2o 620 personally, and considering you don't have my z77e-itx, it shouldn't give you any problems


I agree on that one


----------



## mshaddix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I use the Antec Kuhler h2o 620 personally, and considering you don't have my z77e-itx, it shouldn't give you any problems


I want to push my 3570k to at least 4ghz. How are the temps under load with it?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I use the Antec Kuhler h2o 620 personally, and considering you don't have my z77e-itx, it shouldn't give you any problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to push my 3570k to at least 4ghz. How are the temps under load with it?
Click to expand...

I currently have a 2500k, but I'm able to get a good 4.6 with it around 40c idle and about 60c load at that speed,

so yeah I think it can easily do 4GHz with your 3570k


----------



## mshaddix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I currently have a 2500k, but I'm able to get a good 4.6 with it around 40c idle and about 60c load at that speed,
> 
> so yeah I think it can easily do 4GHz with your 3570k


I believe my local Bestbuy sells this cpu cooler. I know they carry some Antec CPU Cooler, not sure of the model. The nearest microcenter is 1.5 hrs away and ordering from newegg on a Thursday means it won't get here until Mon-Tues of next week and I really don't want to wait that long


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I'd get the cooler from whoever gives you the best deal, even if it means waiting


----------



## mshaddix

I have a few $10 off reward zone cards from there. If its the 620, I might pick it up.


----------



## saxovtsmike

Finally I got to do the replacement cable for the Powerswitch and leds. Where a PITA to crimp.



After I got some crimps for the bigger plugs (I ran out of stock :blush: ) I could finally do the 2x6pin GPU power.
Came out not that bad, but I feel not the satisfaction I would like to.
When you look closer you will see where the new cables for the power switch will be routed.





Quite some space left in the case to add a waterloop.
Moving the Storage parts (2xssd, 1x2.5"HDD) will be one of the next tasks.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> Finally I got to do the replacement cable for the Powerswitch and leds. Where a PITA to crimp.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I got some crimps for the bigger plugs (I ran out of stock :blush: ) I could finally do the 2x6pin GPU power.
> Came out not that bad, but I feel not the satisfaction I would like to.
> When you look closer you will see where the new cables for the power switch will be routed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite some space left in the case to add a waterloop.
> Moving the Storage parts (2xssd, 1x2.5"HDD) will be one of the next tasks.


Looking great saxovtsmike!







Really like the custom cabling!


----------



## Tribalinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> Finally I got to do the replacement cable for the Powerswitch and leds. Where a PITA to crimp.
> 
> 
> 
> After I got some crimps for the bigger plugs (I ran out of stock :blush: ) I could finally do the 2x6pin GPU power.
> Came out not that bad, but I feel not the satisfaction I would like to.
> When you look closer you will see where the new cables for the power switch will be routed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite some space left in the case to add a waterloop.
> Moving the Storage parts (2xssd, 1x2.5"HDD) will be one of the next tasks.


I like the idea of cutting through the power supply's panel to give some room for the cables. I'll do that if I have to do another one. I had a couple of issues regarding cable management with my build


----------



## ybing

Just built one for my dad









i3 3225 + 8GB Corsair


----------



## saxovtsmike

Played around with my stuff, I came to this...


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Has anyone painted the Black Mesh front a different color?


----------



## longroadtrip

I really like that saxovtsmike







looks like it would be a pretty efficient use of space!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Has anyone painted the Black Mesh front a different color?


I haven't, but it's not hard to do if that's what you're asking


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I haven't, but it's not hard to do if that's what you're asking


It doesn't look hard if you can take it apart on both sides. My concern was it not coming apart, so when I painted it white it wouldn't turn out so well from the inside view of it.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Has anyone painted the Black Mesh front a different color?


Yes I did, check the photos in my profile. Nothing adventurous ... just white


----------



## BKinn

An update to my build... Took my main rig out of the prodigy and put it in a define r4 instead. I also took my HTPC out of an NZXT vulcan and put it in the prodigy instead. The builds make more sense to me this way.


----------



## Tribalinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ybing*
> 
> Just built one for my dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i3 3225 + 8GB Corsair
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sincerely, that 230mm fan is doing a better job than the one on the ceiling in my bathroom









Nice rig man


----------



## KungDiddy

How much radiator capacity can you fit without modding?
240+200? Would that be enough to give better temps then aircooling?


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> It doesn't look hard if you can take it apart on both sides. My concern was it not coming apart, so when I painted it white it wouldn't turn out so well from the inside view of it.










confused

The front mesh / grill unclips from the frame of the pc.
The mesh part can then be further dismantled into mesh, filter and backing plate.

The front frame of the pc is riveted together by either 6 or 8 rivets.

Which bit are you talking about ?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> Yes I did, check the photos in my profile. Nothing adventurous ... just white


Yours turned out pretty nice!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKinn*
> 
> An update to my build... Took my main rig out of the prodigy and put it in a define r4 instead. I also took my HTPC out of an NZXT vulcan and put it in the prodigy instead. The builds make more sense to me this way.


So much empty space in there! Really clean looking though!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungDiddy*
> 
> How much radiator capacity can you fit without modding?
> 240+200? Would that be enough to give better temps then aircooling?


With no modding whatsoever, you can get a 240 in the top and 140 in the front. (a 200mm rad will interfere with the USB ports on the side panel)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confused
> 
> The front mesh / grill unclips from the frame of the pc.
> The mesh part can then be further dismantled into mesh, filter and backing plate.
> 
> The front frame of the pc is riveted together by either 6 or 8 rivets.
> 
> Which bit are you talking about ?


This..the front panel unclips from the frame...after that, it is simply a matter of bending the mesh flaps that hold it in place. The mesh and filter will then separate from the front panel and can be painted. There are 10 rivets that hold the front part of the case frame in place. 3 each on the front top and bottom and 2 on each side....


----------



## BKinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> So much empty space in there! Really clean looking though!


Thanks! Ahaha I know! I like how empty it looks now, it used to be too cramped to do anything. Everything looks so small in there now that it has such a tiny card.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKinn*
> 
> Thanks! Ahaha I know! I like how empty it looks now, it used to be too cramped to do anything. Everything looks so small in there now that it has such a tiny card.


Still looks great though! Should do some interesting sleeving to contrast all the black...would add a little visual appeal...









EDIT:

Just a quick reminder to everybody to vote for who they would like to take over as the OP for the Club...Voting ends tomorrow at 10PM


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confused
> 
> The front mesh / grill unclips from the frame of the pc.
> The mesh part can then be further dismantled into mesh, filter and backing plate.
> 
> The front frame of the pc is riveted together by either 6 or 8 rivets.
> 
> Which bit are you talking about ?


I only found 4 pictures of you Prodigy, can you upload some more from the front view?

I was speaking of the Front Panel, not the case itself. xD


----------



## barebackbadger

After my complete noob post last night (about h100i fans being noisy)
Well i did 2 things tonight, 1 checked bios of motherboard (asrock z77e-itx) and noticed when set to automatic for fan speed/temp it makes the fans run at there highest (level 9) unless u change it
Also then i installed the corsair link software and then set fans to quiet and it was like night and day.. Brilliant

Just shows to check things before mouthing off... Thats me told and lesson learned


----------



## barebackbadger

Sorry double post^
So on a side note, also nice to know that you can change the led colour on the h100i

Anyone know what the connection next to usb on the h100i is? It doesnt say in manual


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> After my complete noob post last night (about h100i fans being noisy)
> Well i did 2 things tonight, 1 checked bios of motherboard (asrock z77e-itx) and noticed when set to automatic for fan speed/temp it makes the fans run at there highest (level 9) unless u change it
> Also then i installed the corsair link software and then set fans to quiet and it was like night and day.. Brilliant
> 
> Just shows to check things before mouthing off... Thats me told and lesson learned


Happy to see you got it sorted!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Sorry double post^
> So on a side note, also nice to know that you can change the led colour on the h100i
> 
> Anyone know what the connection next to usb on the h100i is? It doesnt say in manual


USB connection (left) and the Corsair Commander connection (right)


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> USB connection (left) and the Corsair Commander connection (right)


Thanks for the info


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Thanks for the info


You're welcome


----------



## mshaddix

Picked up an Antech Kuhler H20 620 based off CSCoder4ever's recommendation and I am super pleased with this thing. Prime 95 for over 30m and the hottest core has yet to hit 70' and that's with a 4.2 OC! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> Picked up an Antech Kuhler H20 620 based off CSCoder4ever's recommendation and I am super pleased with this thing. Prime 95 for over 30m and the hottest core has yet to hit 70' and that's with a 4.2 OC! Thanks for the advice!


No probs ay!


----------



## kimbernator

So, the gigabyte Z77N-WIFI has only a 4-pin CPU power connector, which is a step down from my extreme3 gen3's 8-pin. Would it be tangible for me to get a 4.2ghz overclock on my 2500k with an H60 on this motherboard?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimbernator*
> 
> So, the gigabyte Z77N-WIFI has only a 4-pin CPU power connector, which is a step down from my extreme3 gen3's 8-pin. Would it be tangible for me to get a 4.2ghz overclock on my 2500k with an H60 on this motherboard?


perhaps, were you able to reach that speed with the stock voltage?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimbernator*
> 
> So, the gigabyte Z77N-WIFI has only a 4-pin CPU power connector, which is a step down from my extreme3 gen3's 8-pin. Would it be tangible for me to get a 4.2ghz overclock on my 2500k with an H60 on this motherboard?


As long as you can do it on stock voltage, then you will be fine (the Z77N-WIFI has locked voltage).


----------



## Plankton4906

it arrived! now to migrate the stuff on the left into the case


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Good luck!!!


----------



## mshaddix

I'm trying to find out exactly what the button on the pump of the Antec 620 does? Anyone know?


----------



## Plankton4906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> I'm trying to find out exactly what the button on the pump of the Antec 620 does? Anyone know?


it adjusts fan speed I believe. Not sure if it adjusts pump speed as well though.

edit: only the 920 has that. 620 one doesn't serve a purpose


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> I'm trying to find out exactly what the button on the pump of the Antec 620 does? Anyone know?


It's actually not a button...

at least that is what they are saying in the Antec Kuhler thread here...


----------



## Plankton4906

The right panel side of the case. I'm keeping this side clean because there might be a chance in future where I'll add a side window. If anyone suggests me add a panel on the left side then I'll just go ahead and formally refuse since I want to keep the vent holes.










Heres the left panel side without the gfx card installed:


Everything put together. You can sort of see my RV01 case on the left corner for size comparison.


----------



## longroadtrip

Looking good Plankton!









OP updated

Thought I would mention that we hit 1,000,000 views today!







Absolutely amazing!


----------



## sivoloc

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plankton4906*
> 
> The right panel side of the case. I'm keeping this side clean because there might be a chance in future where I'll add a side window. If anyone suggests me add a panel on the left side then I'll just go ahead and formally refuse since I want to keep the vent holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the left panel side without the gfx card installed:
> 
> 
> Everything put together. You can sort of see my RV01 case on the left corner for size comparison.






There is nothing better too see, than a perfect Cablemanagement order, very nicely done


----------



## Plankton4906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> 
> There is nothing better too see, than a perfect Cablemanagement order, very nicely done


haha thanks. anything for good looks and better airflow


----------



## sivoloc

Congratz All my fellow prodigy owners we have reached 1mil views


----------



## TriviallyTravis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimbernator*
> 
> So, the gigabyte Z77N-WIFI has only a 4-pin CPU power connector, which is a step down from my extreme3 gen3's 8-pin. Would it be tangible for me to get a 4.2ghz overclock on my 2500k with an H60 on this motherboard?


I'm running a 3570K at 4.2 GHz on that board at stock voltage. Survived an overnight run of OCCT with zero errors and warnings.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviallyTravis*
> 
> I'm running a 3570K at 4.2 GHz on that board at stock voltage. Survived an overnight run of OCCT with zero errors and warnings.


Stock voltages, are they not at 1.29/1.3v?


----------



## TriviallyTravis

Oh you are correct, I guess I shouldn't say "stock voltages". The board does not let you manually set the voltage, but it automatically adjusts the voltage up to 1.27 where it held steady during my tests.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviallyTravis*
> 
> Oh you are correct, I guess I shouldn't say "stock voltages". The board does not let you manually set the voltage, but it automatically adjusts the voltage up to 1.27 where it held steady during my tests.


Ah, I wouldn't like that board but it's all good. 1.27v you should be able get 4.4ghz unless you have a really crappy cpu. If you even needed/wanted to go that high.


----------



## TriviallyTravis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> 1.27v you should be able get 4.4ghz unless you have a really crappy cpu. If you even needed/wanted to go that high.


Yeah it may go higher, I'm just taking it slow. Run for a week or two at 4.2 and then take it up another .1 and see how that goes.


----------



## infernoRS

Oh man, Finland's postal service messed things up again like they always do so I didn't get my components this week... Another thing that really bugs me is that to get proper watercooling stuff I should order them from some other country... I really want to move out of here. NAO!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviallyTravis*
> 
> Yeah it may go higher, I'm just taking it slow. Run for a week or two at 4.2 and then take it up another .1 and see how that goes.


Great!

*On another note, BitFenix Coco told me to wait just a little bit longer for the Blue Prodigy. She hasn't gave me bad information yet so awesome! I shall wait and just save up for my Custom Loop until then. Hopefully it's around the same price or just a tad more. I also hope that they went with the dark blue.


----------



## Bazinga11

Four weeks and still no response for bitfenix ;/

Also, this is cool video from NCIX : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lNTEO4-yHs


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga11*
> 
> Four weeks and still no response for bitfenix ;/
> 
> Also, this is cool video from NCIX : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lNTEO4-yHs


I just watched that video 10minutes ago, it made me switch my res to the micro res in the video. xD


----------



## Bundyka

I finished this project today, switch to ITX form from a huge atx case and i love it.







I use my new build only for media stuff, playing blurays, listening to music, etc, thats why I dont even have a video card in it. (integrated HD2500 gpu can play 1080p and 3D movies too)

I use it with a 42" LG 3D LED TV

You can add me to the club if u want to.







I hope you will like the build!

Some specs:
- Huge CPU cooler is from my old rig, its a Thermaltake SpinQ (planning to go for liquid cooling but im out of money right now)
- MOBO is Zotac H67 mini ITX WiFi
- 1TB WD Green (planning to buy an SSD soon)
- Corsair 430W PSU
- sleeved cables are from Bitfenix (24 pin, 4 pin, front panel)
- rest of the cables i sleeved by myself
- vents are Noctua NF-S12B-FLX, running on 600 rpm


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I've been a wee bit busy...





Left and Right: MARKHAM MK1 (Clones, both rigs identical)
Center: MICHELLE

Markham specs:

16gb Corsair Dominator Platinum 1600mhz
I7 3770
Gigabyte H77 Wifi
Quadro 4000 PNY
128gb M4 SSD
2tb WD reds
H100i
Corsair CX 600

Those were not fun rigs to build, know how hard it is to get an H100 on that board, with dominator plat ram? The tubes have ziptie bracketing all OVER the case. Also easily the best wire managed rigs I've built to date. Also the H77 board has a couple issues with fitting an H100i waterblock, take note that the caps on the backpanel side of the board are about 2mm taller than the cpu socket, so it might look right and not be if you mount on top of these caps.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> I only found 4 pictures of you Prodigy, can you upload some more from the front view?
> 
> I was speaking of the Front Panel, not the case itself. xD


Sorry for the delay.
Here are some pics for you

Case front


Push these tabs to remove case front

Bend these tabs to separate the mesh of the front grill


Let us know how you get on


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Looking good Plankton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP updated
> 
> Thought I would mention that we hit 1,000,000 views today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely amazing!


GOOOOOO TEAM


----------



## ybing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tribalinius*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Sincerely, that 230mm fan is doing a better job than the one on the ceiling in my bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rig man


Its 200mm cooler master; only Bitfenix has 230mm for sale, but its noiser and not much performance difference


----------



## KungDiddy

Alright, on monday ill be ordering my new computer, and I will also be watercooling in the prodigy.
So, im little confused... You can fit a 60mm thick 240 in the roof with 2 120x25mm fans, and a 45mm thick 180mm radiator with 25mm thick 180mm fan without modding right?
But will I be able to fit a MCP655 pump with bitspower 150 pump/res kit then?

Please PM if u have suggestions!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> Sorry for the delay.
> Here are some pics for you
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Case front
> 
> 
> Push these tabs to remove case front
> 
> Bend these tabs to separate the mesh of the front grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how you get on


THANK YOU!









Looks awesome!


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome!


No worries mate


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungDiddy*
> 
> Alright, on monday ill be ordering my new computer, and I will also be watercooling in the prodigy.
> So, im little confused... You can fit a 60mm thick 240 in the roof with 2 120x25mm fans, and a 45mm thick 180mm radiator with 25mm thick 180mm fan without modding right?
> But will I be able to fit a MCP655 pump with bitspower 150 pump/res kit then?
> 
> Please PM if u have suggestions!


I don't think so... I think you are gonna have to stick with slim radiators if you want to WC the Prodigy, then again, I don't have one so I don't know what the space constraints are. Someone else can either confirm that I'm right or prove that I'm wrong, either way, I hope this helps.


----------



## ElectroDani

I made some progres on my Prodigy Mod (http://www.overclock.net/t/1381528/prodigy-mod-log-project-stellow-an-atx-conversion-by-electrodani/20#post_19791786) Check out for more









http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/ElectroDaniBCN/media/Project Steellow/49_zpsf73180b0.jpg.html
http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/ElectroDaniBCN/media/Project Steellow/58_zpsd88a3a28.jpg.html
http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/ElectroDaniBCN/media/Project Steellow/59_zps8092ec55.jpg.html


----------



## 303869

Guys i want to get a gpu for my prodigy and want one which will play the next gen games on high settings, was thinking this http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-evga-gtx-660-ti-superclockedplus-28nm-pcie-30-6008mhz-gddr5-gpu-980mhz-boost-1059mhz-cores-1344- do you think that'll be ample? Dont want to go amd and the 670 is out of budget so i guess i dont have any other option?


----------



## Einher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Guys i want to get a gpu for my prodigy and want one which will play the next gen games on high settings, was thinking this http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-evga-gtx-660-ti-superclockedplus-28nm-pcie-30-6008mhz-gddr5-gpu-980mhz-boost-1059mhz-cores-1344- do you think that'll be ample? Dont want to go amd and the 670 is out of budget so i guess i dont have any other option?


The 670 and 660 are both excellent options. It is very hard to beat a 670, probably the best card on the market right now on NVidias side of the fence ($1K cards aside). It is almost as good as a 680 or 7970, you really can't go wrong with it. As for the 660 ti, it is also a great option that I think you would be really happy with.


----------



## mshaddix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Einher*
> 
> The 670 and 660 are both excellent options. It is very hard to beat a 670, probably the best card on the market right now on NVidias side of the fence ($1K cards aside). It is almost as good as a 680 or 7970, you really can't go wrong with it. As for the 660 ti, it is also a great option that I think you would be really happy with.


I have the Superclocked version of the EVGA 660 and it handles most anything (40+ FPS) at 1080p.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Guys i want to get a gpu for my prodigy and want one which will play the next gen games on high settings, was thinking this http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-evga-gtx-660-ti-superclockedplus-28nm-pcie-30-6008mhz-gddr5-gpu-980mhz-boost-1059mhz-cores-1344- do you think that'll be ample? Dont want to go amd and the 670 is out of budget so i guess i dont have any other option?


why don't you want to go AMD? if the 7950 is the same price why not?


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungDiddy*
> 
> Alright, on monday ill be ordering my new computer, and I will also be watercooling in the prodigy.
> So, im little confused... You can fit a 60mm thick 240 in the roof with 2 120x25mm fans, and a 45mm thick 180mm radiator with 25mm thick 180mm fan without modding right?
> But will I be able to fit a MCP655 pump with bitspower 150 pump/res kit then?
> 
> Please PM if u have suggestions!


You can fit A MCP655...but I am using a DDC pump and with the 150mm res it is super tight! So I would suggest something like a 40mm or 80mm. Also for your radiator question I think those would be to thck. The only way I could see a 180 fitting in the front is way down at the bottom. I would stick with slim radiators and go for a 2x240 or something similar. There is a lot of tall room in the case, but with a 180 in front I am not to sure on thicknesses you can go with.


----------



## longroadtrip

Just a quick reminder to vote for the OP of the Prodigy Club! Voting ends in just over 2 hours...









Nominations include:

Audioholic: a great contributor to the club who has been doing some unique work with acrylic in the Prodigy.
CSCoder4ever: another great contributor who's advice in this club has been invaluable to many members. CSCoder is really knowledgeable about the ASRock Z77E-ITX board and Linux.
longroadtrip: Some crazy guy who just builds systems but doesn't know much of anything.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Well all I can say is, Good luck whoever is the next OP









and may the force be with you!


----------



## longroadtrip

Just wanted to say a big "Thank You" to everybody who voted in the OP poll!!!

Results are as follows:



On a personal note, I'll do my best to make this a great club! Any comments, suggestions, etc are very welcome!


----------



## audioholic

congrats dude!!!!









Just ordered the rest of my fittings and my fans







So now the build is getting really close to a finish as soon as I get the package


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Congratulations LRT!

May the force be with you.







lol


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> congrats dude!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered the rest of my fittings and my fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now the build is getting really close to a finish as soon as I get the package


Thanks Audio! What fans are you going with? Saw that you had ordered a bunch of stuff, but didn't see what it was...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Congratulations LRT!
> 
> May the force be with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Thanks CSCoder! I hope you guys plan on helping me out!


----------



## audioholic

I got the SP 120s. I decided to just get this system going...then I will work on the acrylic and lighting... I dont want to overdo the lighting as I think it will look like crap..but going more for tasteful mods and lighting so we shall see


----------



## longroadtrip

SP's should be a decent choice...I have a few here, but haven't used them yet...









Really excited to see where you goo with the acrylic and lighting!


----------



## audioholic

I went with the SPs for aesthetics mostly. I got an AP15 and the SP120, and I hooked them on the Recon. By my hand I could feel a significant more amount of air from the AP15. But the humming noise was just annoying. I know my DDC wont be exactly silent either, but that humming sticks out like a sore thumb to me.
thinking about getting this LED Panel

I use this stuff at work(work at a sign company) but it isnt something that I can just take. And the price for my boss ordering is not much different but he has to buy huge like 10'x10' sheets. I dont need that much...just enought to fill the floor and under the motherboard....but that will be later on


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Speaking of acrylic, I have a little sheet of it next to me, I'm wondering if I should use it and make a side window for my prodigy...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I hope you guys plan on helping me out!


Of course!


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Add me to the list.!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Speaking of acrylic, I have a little sheet of it next to me, I'm wondering if I should use it and make a side window for my prodigy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course!


Can't wait to see the window!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxlawman87xx*
> 
> Add me to the list.!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> why don't you want to go AMD? if the 7950 is the same price why not?


Well ive had a 7850 in my main rig for quite a while which is a good card but theres always something wrong with the drivers, they've gotten better but it seems owning a amd im at a disadvantage compared to nvidia. Games i play all seem to run better on nvidia from what people say. Plus i dont like the look of any amd cards, evga make the best looking designs imo. Plan on updating my 7850 to nvidia later on this year.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Einher*
> 
> The 670 and 660 are both excellent options. It is very hard to beat a 670, probably the best card on the market right now on NVidias side of the fence ($1K cards aside). It is almost as good as a 680 or 7970, you really can't go wrong with it. As for the 660 ti, it is also a great option that I think you would be really happy with.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts


----------



## KungDiddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> You can fit A MCP655...but I am using a DDC pump and with the 150mm res it is super tight! So I would suggest something like a 40mm or 80mm. Also for your radiator question I think those would be to thck. The only way I could see a 180 fitting in the front is way down at the bottom. I would stick with slim radiators and go for a 2x240 or something similar. There is a lot of tall room in the case, but with a 180 in front I am not to sure on thicknesses you can go with.


You cant go 2x 240 without modding?
The case is 340mm long, so in theory, I could fit a 45mm raditor with a 25mm fan and still have space for a Titan (26,7cm long GPU)


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Well ive had a 7850 in my main rig for quite a while which is a good card but theres always something wrong with the drivers, they've gotten better but it seems owning a amd im at a disadvantage compared to nvidia. Games i play all seem to run better on nvidia from what people say. Plus i dont like the look of any amd cards, evga make the best looking designs imo. Plan on updating my 7850 to nvidia later on this year.


interesting, I've actually had the opposite experience. Though I too was in your position a few months ago, trying to upgrade my 6850.

Though yeah, a 660 Ti would be a good enough upgrade if you want to go with Nvidia.

Bonus points if you throw linux on the machine at some point


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungDiddy*
> 
> You cant go 2x 240 without modding?
> The case is 340mm long, so in theory, I could fit a 45mm raditor with a 25mm fan and still have space for a Titan (26,7cm long GPU)


No modding needed. All you have to do is offset each radiator. The top towards the back of the case and you are good to go. Only modding really needed is if you want to make an offset plate to mount your radiators with.


----------



## KungDiddy

Oh you got more pics off how you mounted the top radiator?
You just mounted it in the holes in the roof?


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> interesting, I've actually had the opposite experience. Though I too was in your position a few months ago, trying to upgrade my 6850.
> 
> Though yeah, a 660 Ti would be a good enough upgrade if you want to go with Nvidia.
> 
> Bonus points if you throw linux on the machine at some point


That is interesting, guess it just depends on personal experiences. The 7000 series is a really good range of cards but with my experience, Ive had enough and want to give NVidia a go. I think the 660 ti will be my choice, seems to have a decent amount of power for the price, plus i'll be getting metro last light and AC3 for free









I might give Linux a go one day when I get bored with 7 but have got XBMC set up quite nicely atm and everything's running smoothly.

Out of interest what would you recommend for say running xbmc and steam? Ubuntu, mint?


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungDiddy*
> 
> Oh you got more pics off how you mounted the top radiator?
> You just mounted it in the holes in the roof?


I cant get pics right now..on Sunday I can
Exactly...except for they are offset a hole...so I only have two screws(center) screws holding the radiator in place until I make my offset plate.


----------



## barebackbadger

While daughter had her afternoon nap earlier, i got some more things done








My new solid front panel and recon came today (dont like the mesh one that came with my prodigy)

With the recon on it noticed, that it was really close to the h100i rad.
So as a 32 year old man with his own house for the past 9 years i purchased my first drill lol and drilled some new holes to hold the rad

And this is it now with my cougars attached to the top


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> While daughter had her afternoon nap earlier, i got some more things done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new solid front panel and recon came today (dont like the mesh one that came with my prodigy), got a little idea for my recon just waiting on an item to arrive but i see how it will look/work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the recon on it noticed, that it was really close to the h100i rad.
> So as a 32 year old man with his own house for the past 9 years i purchased my first drill lol and drilled some new holes to hold the rad
> 
> And this is it now with my cougars attached to the top


Y-y-you bought your first drill? Your first? At 32? I've had drills since I was 2...


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Y-y-you bought your first drill? Your first? At 32? I've had drills since I was 2...


Always borrowed one







or if it was what i would deem a 'major job' would get my dad/father in law or a tradesman in to do work


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Y-y-you bought your first drill? Your first? At 32? I've had drills since I was 2...
> 
> 
> 
> Always borrowed one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or if it was what i would deem a 'major job' would get my dad/father in law or a tradesman in to do work
Click to expand...

Ohhhhh.







I thought you meant that it was your first time ever using a drill.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> While daughter had her afternoon nap earlier, i got some more things done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My new solid front panel and recon came today (dont like the mesh one that came with my prodigy)
> 
> With the recon on it noticed, that it was really close to the h100i rad.
> So as a 32 year old man with his own house for the past 9 years i purchased my first drill lol and drilled some new holes to hold the rad
> 
> And this is it now with my cougars attached to the top


Looks great BBB!







I really like how the Recon has that orange outline around it....Can't wait to see the internals!


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Looks great BBB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how the Recon has that orange outline around it....Can't wait to see the internals!


Thanks, my prodigy came with a black mesh front but gold edging which i hated. And even though i had no fans the mesh just looked dusty and saw my brothers orange prodigy and loved the solid panel look and feel, also for £12.99 it would be rude not to get it purely for the orange edging

The recon isnt fixed in though, need those mounts but shipping to the uk is $32.. Hate paying more in shipping costs than what the item(s) cost which are $6
Got to see what i can come up with, i did try ElevenElevens 'cable tie' trick but my cable ties are too thick and will not go through the holes

My biggest bug bear at the moment are 3 things
1) is the recon fan cables, they are took short so need to get some longer fan cables
2) trying to see if i can work some leds off the recon?
3) finding someone to cut me some windows, my one panel is the official prodigy window but want it bigger and ive only just got my first drill i dont fancy attempting to use a jigsaw


----------



## iwalkwithedead

So ... I need some Modular PSU opinions.









SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W
CORSAIR AX760 760W
XFX P1-750B-BEFX 750W

I like the SeaSonic the most but the Corsair is Platinum

OTHER!


----------



## esberelias

Hey guys... Recently built myself a HTPC for the living room... Hope you guys like it









Specs:
Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI
Intel Core i3 3220
OCZ Vertex 4 SSD 128GB
Corsair Vengeance Black CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10 16GB (Overkill... I know...)
Zalman CNPS10X Extreme CPU Cooler (modded... took off all the bells and whistles and just used the cooler with a Corsair fan)
Corsair HX520W (which I had laying around)
Bitfenix Prodigy Black Window Side Panel



Just added today The Bitfenix Recon.. wanted to get a little creative with it







this is just a rough placement.. but you get the idea


----------



## Plankton4906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> So ... I need some Modular PSU opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W
> CORSAIR AX760 760W
> XFX P1-750B-BEFX 750W
> 
> I like the SeaSonic the most but the Corsair is Platinum
> 
> OTHER!


I prefer seasonic. The corsair one might be better in terms of rating but tbh, platinum isn't really necessary. Gold should suffice


----------



## ears1991

Hi all, am considering one of these to go with an ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe + 2600K, was wondering what the best air cooler possible that will fit is? Currently have a be quiet Dark Rock Pro, and am able to get 4.9GHz stable, would be nice if can find a cooler that will give me a little more performance that will fit.

Cheers


----------



## almighty15

Thinking of getting rid of my porgidy, really starting to dis-like the handles and would really prefer it to just be a box without them, but as the case looks ugly with screw holes visible with the handles removed it looks like getting shot of it.


----------



## Plankton4906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ears1991*
> 
> Hi all, am considering one of these to go with an ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe + 2600K, was wondering what the best air cooler possible that will fit is? Currently have a be quiet Dark Rock Pro, and am able to get 4.9GHz stable, would be nice if can find a cooler that will give me a little more performance that will fit.
> 
> Cheers


I'm pretty sure someone in this thread managed to fit a Noctua NH-D14 on the Asus board. But why would you need a new one? The Dark Rock Pro is already a pretty good cooler.


----------



## mshaddix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plankton4906*
> 
> I prefer seasonic. The corsair one might be better in terms of rating but tbh, platinum isn't really necessary. Gold should suffice


+1 more for Seasonic. Can't go wrong with the best! I have the 550W and it's super silent and has great efficiency.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plankton4906*
> 
> I'm pretty sure someone in this thread managed to fit a Noctua NH-D14 on the Asus board. But why would you need a new one? The Dark Rock Pro is already a pretty good cooler.


Yeah he did !


----------



## ybing

Really not suggest using modular PSU for the Prodigy, you will have a hard time on the 24-pin cable, you will need to bent it and use some force to push the PSU in. It happens to my Silverstone Strider 550W


----------



## Plankton4906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> Yeah he did !


Ty. Saves me the trouble of finding it.


----------



## psychicone

Will this fit in my Bitfenix prodigy case Gigabyte ATI Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition Windforce 3X 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card?
Is it a dual slot card? I am using asus P8z77-I motherboard.
Thanks guys.


----------



## psychicone

Will this fit in my Bitfenix prodigy case Gigabyte ATI Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition Windforce 3X 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card?
Is it a dual slot card? I am using asus P8z77-I motherboard.
Thanks guys.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ybing*
> 
> Really not suggest using modular PSU for the Prodigy, you will have a hard time on the 24-pin cable, you will need to bent it and use some force to push the PSU in. It happens to my Silverstone Strider 550W


I heard the same thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plankton4906*
> 
> I prefer seasonic. The corsair one might be better in terms of rating but tbh, platinum isn't really necessary. Gold should suffice


Awesome, thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> +1 more for Seasonic. Can't go wrong with the best! I have the 550W and it's super silent and has great efficiency.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychicone*
> 
> Will this fit in my Bitfenix prodigy case Gigabyte ATI Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition Windforce 3X 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card?
> Is it a dual slot card? I am using asus P8z77-I motherboard.
> Thanks guys.


Should fit fine. got a link to this product just to be sure though?


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esberelias*
> 
> Hey guys... Recently built myself a HTPC for the living room... Hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI
> Intel Core i3 3220
> OCZ Vertex 4 SSD 128GB
> Corsair Vengeance Black CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10 16GB (Overkill... I know...)
> Zalman CNPS10X Extreme CPU Cooler (modded... took off all the bells and whistles and just used the cooler with a Corsair fan)
> Corsair HX520W (which I had laying around)
> Bitfenix Prodigy Black Window Side Panel
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just added today The Bitfenix Recon.. wanted to get a little creative with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is just a rough placement.. but you get the idea


Really like your recon placement, want to see it when its on and finished!


----------



## psychicone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Should fit fine. got a link to this product just to be sure though?


http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-108-GI


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychicone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Should fit fine. got a link to this product just to be sure though?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-108-GI
Click to expand...

it should fit just fine then


----------



## psychicone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> it should fit just fine then


Thanks


----------



## Chinksicle

Hey guys, I have a question for all of you!

I'm having troubles with my USB ports on the side panel... Whenever I plug anything into case USBs, I get an error saying "USB device not recognized." Has anyone else had this problem? I've read a bunch of forums online, but none seem to be able to help me solve the problem...

I'm using the Asus p8z77-i deluxe btw.

Let me know! Thanks


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chinksicle*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question for all of you!
> 
> I'm having troubles with my USB ports on the side panel... Whenever I plug anything into case USBs, I get an error saying "USB device not recognized." Has anyone else had this problem? I've read a bunch of forums online, but none seem to be able to help me solve the problem...
> 
> I'm using the Asus p8z77-i deluxe btw.
> 
> Let me know! Thanks


I have this problem as well.

it's primarily because the flash drives are a little quirky, and I plug them in the rear. but I do have some that work as well.

with that in mind, got any other flash drives that actually work with the front panel?


----------



## Fateman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chinksicle*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question for all of you!
> 
> I'm having troubles with my USB ports on the side panel... Whenever I plug anything into case USBs, I get an error saying "USB device not recognized." Has anyone else had this problem? I've read a bunch of forums online, but none seem to be able to help me solve the problem...
> 
> I'm using the Asus p8z77-i deluxe btw.
> 
> Let me know! Thanks


Which connector did you plug into the motherboard? the USB 3.0 cable is known to be at fault sometimes with this case. I personaly have pluged in only the usb 2.0 connector into the motherboard and the issues have disappeared. I have only USB 2.0 effectively on the side panel but it is not a problem for me. USB3.0 ports at the back work fine.
just to rule all the causes, make sure that only one connector is connected to the motherboard at time. hope this helps.


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esberelias*
> 
> Hey guys... Recently built myself a HTPC for the living room... Hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI
> Intel Core i3 3220
> OCZ Vertex 4 SSD 128GB
> Corsair Vengeance Black CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10 16GB (Overkill... I know...)
> Zalman CNPS10X Extreme CPU Cooler (modded... took off all the bells and whistles and just used the cooler with a Corsair fan)
> Corsair HX520W (which I had laying around)
> Bitfenix Prodigy Black Window Side Panel
> 
> 
> 
> Just added today The Bitfenix Recon.. wanted to get a little creative with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is just a rough placement.. but you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Recon Mounting Picture!


Ha Ha nice placement on the Recon










If you are looking for a way to mount it...cut the 5 1/4 rails....then I used L brackets on the side of the Recon being held in place by machine screw and a nut. Then I put mesh on the holes, and mounted it that way


----------



## psychicone

I have purchased a corsair H80i I know it comes with thermal paste already on it but do I need to put more on my CPU before I attach the H80i?


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychicone*
> 
> I have purchased a corsair H80i I know it comes with thermal paste already on it but do I need to put more on my CPU before I attach the H80i?


No, its pre applied so you can just stick it on. If you want though you can take off what is pre applied and put on your own:thumb:


----------



## psychicone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> No, its pre applied so you can just stick it on. If you want though you can take off what is pre applied and put on your own:thumb:


Thanks I will use what's already on the H80i


----------



## esberelias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Ha Ha nice placement on the Recon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are looking for a way to mount it...cut the 5 1/4 rails....then I used L brackets on the side of the Recon being held in place by machine screw and a nut. Then I put mesh on the holes, and mounted it that way


That's awesome bro.. Thanks!.

Also just checked out your build log.....


----------



## Skrumpi

Really not a pretty build so far, but I built it just in time to take it to University so didn't have time to neaten it up. This will happen after University finishes in June. Add me to the list if you want.

I thought i'd mention as I haven't seen any other build in this thread with one but here is proof that a Corsair H90 will fit into the back on the case if you mount it sideways. If you want more detailed pictures in better light let me know.


----------



## KoolKoney

*ADD ME!*
My New bitfenix prodigiy budget AMD gaming mATX build















Build log in sig.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolKoney*
> 
> *ADD ME!*
> My New bitfenix prodigiy budget AMD gaming mATX build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log in sig.


Just so you know, the build log is not in your sig. Nice looking build though.


----------



## KoolKoney

Thanks. Yeah I just put it in after I posted that haha. Should be there now


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolKoney*
> 
> *ADD ME!*
> My New bitfenix prodigiy budget AMD gaming mATX build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log in sig.


WOW! Forget a Fractal case, how easy/hard was this to do?

I might want to attempt this myself, when I'm ready to make a new machine ofc.


----------



## KoolKoney

It was pretty easy. All you really need is a dremel. Took me a couple hours to do. Honestly the cuts on the case were pretty easy, getting the acrylic to have a perfect edge is the hard part. Check out my build log in my sig if you'd like. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Plankton4906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chinksicle*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question for all of you!
> 
> I'm having troubles with my USB ports on the side panel... Whenever I plug anything into case USBs, I get an error saying "USB device not recognized." Has anyone else had this problem? I've read a bunch of forums online, but none seem to be able to help me solve the problem...
> 
> I'm using the Asus p8z77-i deluxe btw.
> 
> Let me know! Thanks


I'm lucky enough to not encounter any problems.







but I had this thread opened incase it did happen to me when I moved my build in this case: http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/forums/3,tech-talk/810,usb-3-0-front-io-malfunction-on-bitfenix-prodigy/

hope this helps


----------



## JMatzelle303

Question im here in US how is there RMA and how does it work. I have a problem with front ports the case is dented and the bottom handle thing is broken and I have to rma?


----------



## Chinksicle

I think I'll just have to settle for only USB 2.0 on the front panel then... I don't really use a lot of USB on the go, but I still thought it would be good to have.

Another question I have for the rest of you, is the fan on the front of the case. I currently have a 240mm Bitfenix Specter Pro LED on the front. When I bought the fan, I had no idea that it would be this loud. But the main problem I am having with this fan is that it doesnt fit alongside my H100i on a push/pull configuration. I had to shift my H100i down one hole (the whole H100i is only held in place with 2 screws...) This should be noted for others who are looking to build, that the H100i on push/pull with 4 fans will not fit alongside a 240mm bitfenix specter pro led on the front.

I'm thinking of switching to a different fan, maybe 200mm for the front or maybe even another 240mm. Does anyone here have any suggestions for a good, quiet, and pwm fan?

Thanks!


----------



## Bundyka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chinksicle*
> 
> I think I'll just have to settle for only USB 2.0 on the front panel then... I don't really use a lot of USB on the go, but I still thought it would be good to have.
> 
> Another question I have for the rest of you, is the fan on the front of the case. I currently have a 240mm Bitfenix Specter Pro LED on the front. When I bought the fan, I had no idea that it would be this loud. But the main problem I am having with this fan is that it doesnt fit alongside my H100i on a push/pull configuration. I had to shift my H100i down one hole (the whole H100i is only held in place with 2 screws...) This should be noted for others who are looking to build, that the H100i on push/pull with 4 fans will not fit alongside a 240mm bitfenix specter pro led on the front.
> 
> I'm thinking of switching to a different fan, maybe 200mm for the front or maybe even another 240mm. Does anyone here have any suggestions for a good, quiet, and pwm fan?
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=55&lng=en

I use 2x this on front, 2x on top, and 1x on back, because it can be runned at 700 rpm and has almost no noise. Its too bad Noctua doesnt have 200 and 240mm fans.


----------



## WALSRU

Welp, time for me to get down the road. Sold my prodigy to a friend and moving into a new case this week.

*REMOVE ME*

^Bet no one's done that before. I was pretty high up on the list too.


Spoiler: a couple pics, transition not yet complete


























































CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY OWN PARTS IN THERE


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Welp, time for me to get down the road. Sold my prodigy to a friend and moving into a new case this week.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *REMOVE ME*
> 
> ^Bet no one's done that before. I was pretty high up on the list too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a couple pics, transition not yet complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY OWN PARTS IN THERE


Nice PC setup.


----------



## Droogie

I have a question about flipping the face to put the 5.25" bay at the bottom.

I know I just drill out the 6 rivets, flip it, and then rivet it upside down. After that, do I drill out the bottom to mount the bay? Also, how do you flip the logo? I'm not really seeing what holds it on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## audioholic

Logo is just held on with some tape..just a little heat from a heat gun should let you take it right off. I dont understand your questions about drilling out the bottom to mount the bay?


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I have a question about flipping the face to put the 5.25" bay at the bottom.
> 
> I know I just drill out the 6 rivets, flip it, and then rivet it upside down. After that, do I drill out the bottom to mount the bay? Also, how do you flip the logo? I'm not really seeing what holds it on.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You don't need to drill anything on the bottom to mount the optical drive... You just unscrew the 4 screws that hold the sides of the drive to the top of the case, keep the 4 screws that attach it to the front panel on, then drill out the rivets. And btw, there are ten rivets holding the front panel on, not 6. The other four are hiding behind the handles.

As for the logo, it's just held on with some adhesive. I was able to gently, but firmly, twist it off, and flip it the other way. Check out my build to see what I did for a while. I no longer have the optical cage installed though.


----------



## longroadtrip

OP Updated!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrumpi*
> 
> Really not a pretty build so far, but I built it just in time to take it to University so didn't have time to neaten it up. This will happen after University finishes in June. Add me to the list if you want.
> 
> I thought i'd mention as I haven't seen any other build in this thread with one but here is proof that a Corsair H90 will fit into the back on the case if you mount it sideways. If you want more detailed pictures in better light let me know.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolKoney*
> 
> *ADD ME!*
> My New bitfenix prodigiy budget AMD gaming mATX build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log in sig.


Really nice work!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> Question im here in US how is there RMA and how does it work. I have a problem with front ports the case is dented and the bottom handle thing is broken and I have to rma?


Contact the Bitfenix rep or your retailer. Link to XBourne is in the OP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Welp, time for me to get down the road. Sold my prodigy to a friend and moving into a new case this week.
> 
> *REMOVE ME*
> 
> ^Bet no one's done that before. I was pretty high up on the list too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a couple pics, transition not yet complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY OWN PARTS IN THERE


We'll miss ya! Like the new case though!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I have a question about flipping the face to put the 5.25" bay at the bottom.
> 
> I know I just drill out the 6 rivets, flip it, and then rivet it upside down. After that, do I drill out the bottom to mount the bay? Also, how do you flip the logo? I'm not really seeing what holds it on.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


First, there are 10 rivets on the front panel. 6 on the front and 2 on each side top and bottom. If you search through the thread, there are many different solutions for how to mount a device in the flipped front bay.

The front logo is held on by adhesive. Take a blow dryer and heat up the logo..gently pry it off and re-place it as desired. Very simple.


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolKoney*
> 
> It was pretty easy. All you really need is a dremel. Took me a couple hours to do. Honestly the cuts on the case were pretty easy, getting the acrylic to have a perfect edge is the hard part. Check out my build log in my sig if you'd like. I'm glad you like it.


How did you fix the acrylic windows to the case ?
Looks AWSOME


----------



## barebackbadger

Well my second silverstone strider looks/sounds like it doesnt like being in my prodigy, making a weird noise like something is loose
So another RMA and a weeks wait for it to be turned around..... No thanks requested the RMA and a refund
Got my new psu arriving tomorrow, will probably get slammed for buying it due to its size etc but got the evga 650w gold edition
I know its 180cm but ordered the lian li power supply extender!
Was going to get the corsair cx/tx 650w but wanted full modular but got the evga for £74.99 and comes with a 10year warranty, better than the 1 year with the silverstone


----------



## JMatzelle303

EVGA PSU is 180mm you will need psu extender

Wow im a idiot lol you said that

you could have got a seasonic g series psu 550watt for like 89 bucks


----------



## KoolKoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> How did you fix the acrylic windows to the case ?
> Looks AWSOME


Thanks! The plexi fits so snug on the video card side that it'll sit perfectly even if I flip it over. The CPU side plexiglass is held in with some magnets on each corner, it holds it in fine when it's just sitting on my desk but I doubt it would hold up moving my rig.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> EVGA PSU is 180mm you will need psu extender
> 
> Wow im a idiot lol you said that
> 
> you could have got a seasonic g series psu 550watt for like 89 bucks


In the uk (well sites i visited) the seasonic most are preorder or OOS, and the ones in stock are mega money (for me anyway) and all in all i have been without a psu due to faults, RMA etc for about 2 weeks and just wanted to get one now!

Anywho, been thinking last couple of days on how to fix my recon in the case.
there are the small mount fixes but the shipping costs ruled them out.
So while at work and looking in our 'build room' and found an old hp g4 server and found some rails inside

So with a 2 pair of pliers, i snapped them and with a bit of straightening


Ok they look a bit rough and need to cut them straight/level and also spray them black but the recon is properly fixed now









Also saw something in my local art/crafts shop, some red acatate.... I then wondered "could that go on my recon?"


Ok its not orange but i like the effect. Especially for £0.49 not going to complain

Just want to ask guys, the fan cables for the recon are too short, i need them to be about 80cm for what i want to do..
What type of cable to i need to get? I have found the connectors, ends etc just need the cable


----------



## dman811

Why would you need 80 centimeters of fan cabling? That's 31.4961 inches, A.K.A. ~2.5 feet (as per Google). Either way, great idea you had to steal those brackets from that old server.


----------



## adamski07

Just sharing my Prodigy featured on Asus ROG site.







thanks! http://rog.asus.com/228702013/labels/pc-mods/micro-atx-prodigy-mod-prodigious-by-adamski07/


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Why would you need 80 centimeters of fan cabling? That's 31.4961 inches, A.K.A. ~2.5 feet (as per Google). Either way, great idea you had to steal those brackets from that old server.


Because i am running the cable from the recon, up into the top and down but all right in the corner and then along the floor into the power supply bay, prob need about 65-70cm but playing safe with 80cm
Can i use any 3 core cable or do i need a particular type?

Didnt really steal them, i asked my boss and he said "yea take em"


----------



## Droogie

Well. I got the h100i in with my Helix fans tied directly into the power supply. They're super quiet, and my temps went down by almost 10 degrees compared to the stock fans. Got them in push/pull. Here are some pics.







Gonna do some cleaning up when I mod it for the Recon. Works great for right now. I just want to use it a bit, lol. I'm going to build a cover at work to hide the wires on the sides.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Just sharing my Prodigy featured on Asus ROG site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! http://rog.asus.com/228702013/labels/pc-mods/micro-atx-prodigy-mod-prodigious-by-adamski07/


I already liked the post on facebook, but insanely huge congrats bro!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Why would you need 80 centimeters of fan cabling? That's 31.4961 inches, A.K.A. ~2.5 feet (as per Google). Either way, great idea you had to steal those brackets from that old server.
> 
> 
> 
> Because i am running the cable from the recon, up into the top and down but all right in the corner and then along the floor into the power supply bay, prob need about 65-70cm but playing safe with 80cm
> Can i use any 3 core cable or do i need a particular type?
> 
> Didnt really steal them, i asked my boss and he said "yea take em"
Click to expand...

Eh, so it's stealing with permission! But the 80cm thing makes sense now, and unfortunately I can't answer you cabling question.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Well. I got the h100i in with my Helix fans tied directly into the power supply. They're super quiet, and my temps went down by almost 10 degrees compared to the stock fans. Got them in push/pull. Here are some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna do some cleaning up when I mod it for the Recon. Works great for right now. I just want to use it a bit, lol. I'm going to build a cover at work to hide the wires on the sides.


Definitely a pretty good build!


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Definitely a pretty good build!


Thanks. There is definitely more to come. Gonna throw some Bitfenix Spectre Pro solid white fans in it. 140mm for the rear, and 230mm for the front.


----------



## kimbernator

Just got my H60 and switched my intel stock cooler out with it... went from like 50-55C idle at stock clocks to 30C idle and 55C running prime95 at 4.2ghz on my 2500k. So glad this case can fit everything like this.


----------



## mmille24

I'm having a really hard time fitting the H60 into the back. Any ideas? Should I put it in the front or the top?

I have 2 Noctua NF-P14 FLX fans I'd like to incorporate as well. Push/pull is out because i don't have appropriate screws.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmille24*
> 
> I'm having a really hard time fitting the H60 into the back. Any ideas? Should I put it in the front or the top?
> 
> I have 2 Noctua NF-P14 FLX fans I'd like to incorporate as well. Push/pull is out because i don't have appropriate screws.


Turn the H60 on its side and it should work OK. Can't help you with the 140mm fans.


----------



## mmille24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Turn the H60 on its side and it should work OK. Can't help you with the 140mm fans.


I'll give that a try before throwing it through my window.

If I want to use it as an exhaust, should the fan be closer to the case or should it be radiator then fan?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmille24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Turn the H60 on its side and it should work OK. Can't help you with the 140mm fans.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give that a try before throwing it through my window.
> 
> If I want to use it as an exhaust, should the fan be closer to the case or should it be radiator then fan?
Click to expand...

I don't have any form of water cooling, so I don't really know, but personally I think it would be better to have it in push, but the difference of push to the difference of pull would most likely be marginal.


----------



## mmille24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I don't have any form of water cooling, so I don't really know, but personally I think it would be better to have it in push, but the difference of push to the difference of pull would most likely be marginal.


I'm new to all of this. So push as in radiator closer to the case?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmille24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I don't have any form of water cooling, so I don't really know, but personally I think it would be better to have it in push, but the difference of push to the difference of pull would most likely be marginal.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to all of this. So push as in radiator closer to the case?
Click to expand...

Yes, I think that will be the best orientation unless you could somehow do push/pull as in fans on both sides of the radiator.


----------



## audioholic

Push=air pushing through the radiator
Pull=air pulling from the radiator

Doesn't matter which side your fan is on really just depends on your hub placement . Should be arrows on your fan . Arrow facing into radiator is push. Arrow facing away from radiator is pull.


----------



## Plankton4906

My Raven system is fully watercooled. And from personal experience, I believe pull configuration is more ideal. Because in future if you need to clean out dust from the radiator, you can just vacuum it straight off rather than taking apart the fan. Plus if you have it in pull configuration, the air covers a wider surface area over the radiator fins as opposed to push where the fan shroud would obstruct some areas of the fins.

just my 2cents


----------



## failwheeldrive

Hey guys, just wanted to stop by and introduce myself. I recently got a Fire Red Prodigy through a trade for an AW M14x, and I've decided to sell my M18x r2 (i7 3920XM, 680m sli, etc.) and use the Prodigy as my main rig. Right now, the Prodigy has a Gigabyte GA-77N, i5-3570k, and Powercolor 7970, but I have some upgrades in mind. To start, I'm installing some much needed ventilation in the form of a few Bitfenix Spectres, 2 Corsair SP120s, and Bitfenix Recon. I also ordered the main attraction tonight, an EVGA GTX Titan. I have more upgrades coming (including a mobo/cpu upgrade once Haswell releases) so I'll be sure to include my progress here!

Thank you all for all the incredible inspiration and the wealth of information so far. I've learned a ton from reading through this thread, and I couldn't have done it without you! All the builds in this thread are great; it's been great checking out all of the stunning Prodigies you guys have come up with.

Here are a couple crappy pics of my Prodigy in its current form. I'll update once the fans/Titan are installed and I've finished cable magement.





Thanks again guys!


----------



## Chinksicle

Looks like an awesome setup! I'll pick up 3 of these myself. Are you running NF-S12FLX for all?
I already have 4 NF-F12s for my H100i radiator at the top, and they run dead silent. I had troubles fitting a 240mm and my H100i, I hope these don't in the way!


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> Hey guys, just wanted to stop by and introduce myself. I recently got a Fire Red Prodigy through a trade for an AW M14x, and I've decided to sell my M18x r2 (i7 3920XM, 680m sli, etc.) and use the Prodigy as my main rig. Right now, the Prodigy has a Gigabyte GA-77N, i5-3570k, and Powercolor 7970, but I have some upgrades in mind. To start, I'm installing some much needed ventilation in the form of a few Bitfenix Spectres, 2 Corsair SP120s, and Bitfenix Recon. I also ordered the main attraction tonight, an EVGA GTX Titan. I have more upgrades coming (including a mobo/cpu upgrade once Haswell releases) so I'll be sure to include my progress here!
> 
> Thank you all for all the incredible inspiration and the wealth of information so far. I've learned a ton from reading through this thread, and I couldn't have done it without you! All the builds in this thread are great; it's been great checking out all of the stunning Prodigies you guys have come up with.
> 
> Here are a couple crappy pics of my Prodigy in its current form. I'll update once the fans/Titan are installed and I've finished cable magement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again guys!


im looking forward to this!


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> im looking forward to this!


Thanks sivoloc! Mine won't be anywhere close to as epic as any of your builds, though. Your custom wc loop is awesome


----------



## aecro

Hey guys,

I hope that I'll be a proud Prodigy owner, too. I'm thinking of a black case with green LED fans and lighting to go with my razer hardware. I've looked for quite a while but found no images of a black Prodigy mesh front with a white Recon. Has anyone got that setup and could take a photo? I tried to photoshop it, but a real picture always looks better.

Thanks in advance,
aecro


----------



## barebackbadger

Just a quicky guys
Ill be connecting my prodigy (when completed) to my 32" tv
So ill probably want to play games in 1080p if possible, ill mainly be playing games like bioshock infinite, battlefield 3 and 4 when released etc
Would i be better getting the 660ti 3gb or a gtx 670 2/4gb?
Just trying to find the key difference apart from £100


----------



## Heavychc

Hi there everyone. I am a big fan of the Bitfenix Prodigy case, and I have been very tempted to buy it for a few months now, with the thought of making this build much more than "Just another prodigy". I am thinking sli gtx 670's on a micro atx board, i5 3570k or mby i7 3770k, all of this will be custom watercooled. (ino i have to mod, but its np, my dad works with machines that can cut metal). Okay what im about to tell you will shock you... Im a first time builder -_-. That is why im posting this, cuz i might get stuck in this project at some point and ima need help, mostly with the wc'ing, rest ino how to do. Ima post pictures whenever i get the case, and i will keep u updated with how its going.
Thanks for reading, if u did lol.


----------



## aecro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Just a quicky guys
> Ill be connecting my prodigy (when completed) to my 32" tv
> So ill probably want to play games in 1080p if possible, ill mainly be playing games like bioshock infinite, battlefield 3 and 4 when released etc
> Would i be better getting the 660ti 3gb or a gtx 670 2/4gb?
> Just trying to find the key difference apart from £100


I got a GTX 560 Ti from MSI and I'm playing BF3 on high with reasonable fps. So unless you want to play on ultra details and stuff the 660 Ti should be sufficient.


----------



## Chinksicle

What are some ways you guys are running 3 case fans without a fan controller? I know I can do double splitters onto the case fan header on the motherboard, but I don't know if that's wise...

Maybe I should hook up the front two fans on a splitter on the motherboard, and one on molex? It's too mad I can't have pwm on that one tho... And it's too bad I can't fit a recon with my h100i on the top!


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aecro*
> 
> I got a GTX 560 Ti from MSI and I'm playing BF3 on high with reasonable fps. So unless you want to play on ultra details and stuff the 660 Ti should be sufficient.


Well would like the games to look better than on a ps3/360.
That was the reason for me moving away from consoles for better graphics and better online gameplay


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chinksicle*
> 
> What are some ways you guys are running 3 case fans without a fan controller? I know I can do double splitters onto the case fan header on the motherboard, but I don't know if that's wise...
> 
> Maybe I should hook up the front two fans on a splitter on the motherboard, and one on molex? It's too mad I can't have pwm on that one tho... And it's too bad I can't fit a recon with my h100i on the top!


You can fit a recon in with the h100i in the top, ok its tighter than a nuns flinker but it certainly does fit. But you do need to remove the dvd/5.25 tray from the top
I made my own brackets to hold the recon but you can buy them cheap enough if from the usa
http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short/


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> That was the reason for me moving away from consoles for better graphics and better online gameplay


The games would look 100% better than PS3/360 unless you spend $50 on a card, and even then, they might still be a bit better. Personally, I have the MSI 660 Ti Power Edition Overclocked (PE OC for short), and I have it hooked to 3 monitors (1440x900, 1600x900, and 1920x1080), and still play BF3 on custom ultra settings with good FPS. If you have the money, go for a 2GB GTX 670 as 1080p gaming will not even come close to using the 4GB of the more expensive cards; otherwise, the 660 Ti would probably be a sufficient card for your needs.


----------



## barebackbadger

Cheers dman


----------



## Chinksicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> You can fit a recon in with the h100i in the top, ok its tighter than a nuns flinker but it certainly does fit. But you do need to remove the dvd/5.25 tray from the top
> I made my own brackets to hold the recon but you can buy them cheap enough if from the usa
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/flex-bay-5-25-device-mount-short/


This looks like a good solution. Does anyone on this forum have, or know of someone who has done this? Someone with a H100i on push/pull at the top, with a recon? And maybe even with a 240mm/2x 120mm fan for the front too? This will be great help for me!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Just a quicky guys
> Ill be connecting my prodigy (when completed) to my 32" tv
> So ill probably want to play games in 1080p if possible, ill mainly be playing games like bioshock infinite, battlefield 3 and 4 when released etc
> Would i be better getting the 660ti 3gb or a gtx 670 2/4gb?
> Just trying to find the key difference apart from £100


The 660 is probably more than enough...but that 670 is just








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chinksicle*
> 
> What are some ways you guys are running 3 case fans without a fan controller? I know I can do double splitters onto the case fan header on the motherboard, but I don't know if that's wise...
> 
> Maybe I should hook up the front two fans on a splitter on the motherboard, and one on molex? It's too mad I can't have pwm on that one tho... And it's too bad I can't fit a recon with my h100i on the top!


You can use these easy enough...it's what I use. They also make one for molex (probably better suited to your needs)


----------



## Plankton4906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Just a quicky guys
> Ill be connecting my prodigy (when completed) to my 32" tv
> So ill probably want to play games in 1080p if possible, ill mainly be playing games like bioshock infinite, battlefield 3 and 4 when released etc
> Would i be better getting the 660ti 3gb or a gtx 670 2/4gb?
> Just trying to find the key difference apart from £100


Both are good cards. Most people would probably opt for a 660Ti if you're more budget oriented. Though I would opt the 670 because I'm a little skeptical as how future proof the 192 bit bus on the 660 would be.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chinksicle*
> 
> This looks like a good solution. Does anyone on this forum have, or know of someone who has done this? Someone with a H100i on push/pull at the top, with a recon? And maybe even with a 240mm/2x 120mm fan for the front too? This will be great help for me!


Me!









They look rough at the moment, but i need to tidy the brackets up a bit.
I only did this because shipping to the uk for the proper brackets were $30+

If my boss would waver the vat (20%) for me i would get the gtx 670, but at £350 think it is out of my reach


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Cheers dman


Glad I could help!


----------



## kazuya05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> In the uk (well sites i visited) the seasonic most are preorder or OOS, and the ones in stock are mega money (for me anyway) and all in all i have been without a psu due to faults, RMA etc for about 2 weeks and just wanted to get one now!
> 
> Anywho, been thinking last couple of days on how to fix my recon in the case.
> there are the small mount fixes but the shipping costs ruled them out.
> So while at work and looking in our 'build room' and found an old hp g4 server and found some rails inside
> 
> So with a 2 pair of pliers, i snapped them and with a bit of straightening
> 
> 
> Ok they look a bit rough and need to cut them straight/level and also spray them black but the recon is properly fixed now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also saw something in my local art/crafts shop, some red acatate.... I then wondered "could that go on my recon?"
> 
> 
> Ok its not orange but i like the effect. Especially for £0.49 not going to complain
> 
> Just want to ask guys, the fan cables for the recon are too short, i need them to be about 80cm for what i want to do..
> What type of cable to i need to get? I have found the connectors, ends etc just need the cable


hello
What did you do to turn red flour recon screen.
Does the display color settings can be changed
I'm thinking of buying is of great importance to me, but to be red.


----------



## MrSharkington

Hey, can anyone help me out with working out if I can fit 4 fans (two bitfenix spectres, and the two h100i fans) on the p8z77-i motherboard with a 3x3 fan power splitter? I'm just making sure considering it's my first build using the prodigy and such, thanks.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Hey, can anyone help me out with working out if I can fit 4 fans (two bitfenix spectres, and the two h100i fans) on the p8z77-i motherboard with a 3x3 fan power splitter? I'm just making sure considering it's my first build using the prodigy and such, thanks.


That shouldn't be a problem. I have four fans (230 up front, 120 in back, and two 120's on my H100), and I actually just hooked them all up into the H100 block, then I connected the block wire to the cpu fan on the motherboard.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Hey, can anyone help me out with working out if I can fit 4 fans (two bitfenix spectres, and the two h100i fans) on the p8z77-i motherboard with a 3x3 fan power splitter? I'm just making sure considering it's my first build using the prodigy and such, thanks.


as long as you use a molex to 3pin and from that 3pin splitters it should'nt be a problem, i myself run 5 fans via 2x 3pin bitfenix splitters and it runs smoothly!


----------



## failwheeldrive

I apologize for the noob question, but I'm wondering if any of you guys have experience running the Noctua NH-D14 with the Gigabyte GA-77N-Wifi. I'm thinking about switching to air, and from what I've read this seems to be a solid choice. I know I would need low profile ram, but are there any other clearance issues with the GA-77N? Any suggestions for other quality air coolers? I'm planning on upgrading to 1866mhz modules at some point, but it would be nice to be able to keep my 1600mhz Vengeance for a while too, so a slimmer cooler would be great as well (assuming it performs well with a moderately overclocked Ivy Bridge.) Thanks guys!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> I apologize for the noob question, but I'm wondering if any of you guys have experience running the Noctua NH-D14 with the Gigabyte GA-77N-Wifi. I'm thinking about switching to air, and from what I've read this seems to be a solid choice. I know I would need low profile ram, but are there any other clearance issues with the GA-77N? Any suggestions for other quality air coolers? I'm planning on upgrading to 1866mhz modules at some point, but it would be nice to be able to keep my 1600mhz Vengeance for a while too, so a slimmer cooler would be great as well (assuming it performs well with a moderately overclocked Ivy Bridge.) Thanks guys!


I wouldn't. the gigabyte GA-z77n-wifi is similar to that of the z77e-itx, and both cannot really support any good air coolers, so... I'd just stick with that 620







(having one myself







)


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazuya05*
> 
> hello
> What did you do to turn red flour recon screen.
> Does the display color settings can be changed
> I'm thinking of buying is of great importance to me, but to be red.


I cut up a piece of red acetate, its too red for me so might try and get a sheet of orange acetate
Can be bought in arts and crafts shops for pennies (uk money)


----------



## failwheeldrive

Bummer, I was hoping hoping I'd get to try the Noctua out. The 620 performs well enough, but I prefer the look of an air cooler for some reason. Thanks for your help though!


----------



## kazuya05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> I cut up a piece of red acetate, its too red for me so might try and get a sheet of orange acetate
> Can be bought in arts and crafts shops for pennies (uk money)


Thank you very much for your response
also thank you for this nice


----------



## mshaddix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> . I'd just stick with that 620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (having one myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I bought one of these based of CSCoder4ever's recommendation and couldn't be happier. I'm running in Push/Pull with Noctua fans and this thing is keeping [email protected] under 70 for 8hr Prime 95 session.


----------



## longroadtrip

620 is a solid cooler!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> . I'd just stick with that 620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (having one myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one of these based of CSCoder4ever's recommendation and couldn't be happier. I'm running in Push/Pull with Noctua fans and this thing is keeping [email protected] under 70 for 8hr Prime 95 session.
Click to expand...

which noctua's btw? I might want to throw some on mine


----------



## Jakestax

*ADD ME*



Jakestax


----------



## TriviallyTravis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> I apologize for the noob question, but I'm wondering if any of you guys have experience running the Noctua NH-D14 with the Gigabyte GA-77N-Wifi. I'm thinking about switching to air, and from what I've read this seems to be a solid choice. I know I would need low profile ram, but are there any other clearance issues with the GA-77N? Any suggestions for other quality air coolers? I'm planning on upgrading to 1866mhz modules at some point, but it would be nice to be able to keep my 1600mhz Vengeance for a while too, so a slimmer cooler would be great as well (assuming it performs well with a moderately overclocked Ivy Bridge.) Thanks guys!


I am running that motherboard and was using a Hyper 212 for a while. For one thing, I had to turn it sideways (instead of blowing out the back) in order to accommodate the GPU. Even then, it was cramped for space, and overhung the RAM enough that I had to remove the cooler in order to take out the RAM. It was a pain -- switched to an H60.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> 
> 
> Jakestax


Added, but the profile link you provided goes to Phillyd's profile....sure you didn't mean this one:

http://www.overclock.net/u/340034/jakestax


----------



## MrSharkington

I completely forgot about the h100i block, so that means I wouldn't really need to buy the splitter if I can connect all 4 to it then, is that right?


----------



## barebackbadger

Ok prodigy is come along nicely now (will post pics soon)
Got my evga 650w 180cm psu in along with lian li - please note not sure if already posted but the lian li power supply extender, the holes do not line up/ match the holes predrilled in the back of the prodigy..in fact they are way off!

looking at gtx 670's now, decided to stretch my budget. I know people will say the 7950/7970's are better but yet to find a card i find sexy in the radeon range and i like the look of the evga's
Anyway cannot choose between these 2:
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2gb-evga-gtx-670-ftw-28nm-pcie-30-(x16)-6208mhz-gddr5-gpu-1006mhz-boost-1084mhz-cores-1344-dp-dl-dvi


http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2gb-evga-gtx-670-ftw-signature-ii-28nm-pcie-30-(x16)-6208mhz-gddr5-gpu-1006mhz-cores-1344-dp-dvi-hdm


All help as usual, very much appreciated


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I personally like the first one, I like those types of cards for some reason... I only wish my 7950 was one of those


----------



## Plankton4906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Ok prodigy is come along nicely now (will post pics soon)
> Got my evga 650w 180cm psu in along with lian li - please note not sure if already posted but the lian li power supply extender, the holes do not line up/ match the holes predrilled in the back of the prodigy..in fact they are way off!
> 
> looking at gtx 670's now, decided to stretch my budget. I know people will say the 7950/7970's are better but yet to find a card i find sexy in the radeon range and i like the look of the evga's
> Anyway cannot choose between these 2:
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2gb-evga-gtx-670-ftw-28nm-pcie-30-(x16)-6208mhz-gddr5-gpu-1006mhz-boost-1084mhz-cores-1344-dp-dl-dvi
> 
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2gb-evga-gtx-670-ftw-signature-ii-28nm-pcie-30-(x16)-6208mhz-gddr5-gpu-1006mhz-cores-1344-dp-dvi-hdm
> 
> 
> All help as usual, very much appreciated


From wat I see there is virtually no difference. For a couple of bucks more I would get the signature edition only because 2 fans are better than 1.


----------



## longroadtrip

ANY EVGA GPU looks amazing...Personally, I would go for whichever performs better and has a waterblock available for it...


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> ANY EVGA GPU looks amazing...Personally, I would go for whichever performs better and has a waterblock available for it...


What i have read people say the sig edition is better, but where do i find out if they can be watercooled?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plankton4906*
> 
> From wat I see there is virtually no difference. For a couple of bucks more I would get the signature edition only because 2 fans are better than 1.


I would of also thought 2 fans are noisier than 1


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> What i have read people say the sig edition is better, but where do i find out if they can be watercooled?
> I would of also thought 2 fans are noisier than 1


I usually use coolingconfigurator.com...quick way to see if EK makes a block for it...both have full blocks available...


----------



## mshaddix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> which noctua's btw? I might want to throw some on mine


Noctua NF-P12.. I think they are meant for case fans, but they are ultra quiet and get the job done.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> which noctua's btw? I might want to throw some on mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noctua NF-P12.. I think they are meant for case fans, but they are ultra quiet and get the job done.
Click to expand...

Nice, it's either those or cougar fans for me... lol


----------



## longroadtrip

Cougar fans are solid performers...some of the Noctua fans can be hit or miss...I prefer Noiseblockers for rads and BeQuiet! for air cooling...


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Does anyone have any inside information on the blue prodigy? For example: Do you know an approximate time frame for release date?


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> I bought one of these based of CSCoder4ever's recommendation and couldn't be happier. I'm running in Push/Pull with Noctua fans and this thing is keeping [email protected] under 70 for 8hr Prime 95 session.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviallyTravis*
> 
> I am running that motherboard and was using a Hyper 212 for a while. For one thing, I had to turn it sideways (instead of blowing out the back) in order to accommodate the GPU. Even then, it was cramped for space, and overhung the RAM enough that I had to remove the cooler in order to take out the RAM. It was a pain -- switched to an H60.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> I bought one of these based of CSCoder4ever's recommendation and couldn't be happier. I'm running in Push/Pull with Noctua fans and this thing is keeping [email protected] under 70 for 8hr Prime 95 session.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> 620 is a solid cooler!


Thanks for the advice guys. I ended up ordering the H100i for a little extra cooling potential, I just hope I don't run into too much trouble while mounting it with the Recon at the front. I've realized one thing though: this board sucks for air coolers


----------



## euf0ria

Testing my new front, this is soon going to be powdercoated in matte white.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> 
> Testing my new front, this is soon going to be powdercoated in matte white.


Nice one!


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I usually use coolingconfigurator.com...quick way to see if EK makes a block for it...both have full blocks available...


Cheers for that!
Good site to keep (bookmarked)
Now its whether to get 4gb or 2gb versions?
Hate having to make a decision


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> 
> Testing my new front, this is soon going to be powdercoated in matte white.


Holy crap that looks insane! Did you do that yourself or did you have someone make it for you?


----------



## euf0ria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Holy crap that looks insane! Did you do that yourself or did you have someone make it for you?


It´s completely my own design based on a random voronoi diagram that i did, then i drew it in a cad software and since i have connections with laser cutting people the helped me realize the front...and also three different fan/dust filters, radiator bracket, radiator spacer-plate, and some covers for the messy ATX cables. More pictures will come when i get something done. I have a custom motherboard-plate planned as well, it´s gonna be fabricated in 8mm thick aluminum and polished to mirror finnish=)


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> It´s completely my own design based on a random voronoi diagram that i did, then i drew it in a cad software and since i have connections with laser cutting people the helped me realize the front...and also three different fan/dust filters, radiator bracket, radiator spacer-plate, and some covers for the messy ATX cables. More pictures will come when i get something done. I have a custom motherboard-plate planned as well, it´s gonna be fabricated in 8mm thick aluminum and polished to mirror finnish=)


Interesting. I'd be down to see some more of this. I have years of experience in Pro-E as well as AutoCAD, plus ProfileMaker for plasma cutters, so I know how fun it is to make stuff using those.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> 
> Testing my new front, this is soon going to be powdercoated in matte white.


Nicely done!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Cheers for that!
> Good site to keep (bookmarked)
> Now its whether to get 4gb or 2gb versions?
> Hate having to make a decision


Go with what you can afford! Both will easily meet your needs.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> 
> Testing my new front, this is soon going to be powdercoated in matte white.


That's insane!

but awesome!


----------



## Tribalinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Ok prodigy is come along nicely now (will post pics soon)
> Got my evga 650w 180cm psu in along with lian li - please note not sure if already posted but the lian li power supply extender, the holes do not line up/ match the holes predrilled in the back of the prodigy..in fact they are way off!
> 
> looking at gtx 670's now, decided to stretch my budget. I know people will say the 7950/7970's are better but yet to find a card i find sexy in the radeon range and i like the look of the evga's
> Anyway cannot choose between these 2:
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2gb-evga-gtx-670-ftw-28nm-pcie-30-(x16)-6208mhz-gddr5-gpu-1006mhz-boost-1084mhz-cores-1344-dp-dl-dvi
> 
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2gb-evga-gtx-670-ftw-signature-ii-28nm-pcie-30-(x16)-6208mhz-gddr5-gpu-1006mhz-cores-1344-dp-dvi-hdm
> 
> 
> All help as usual, very much appreciated


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plankton4906*
> 
> From wat I see there is virtually no difference. For a couple of bucks more I would get the signature edition only because 2 fans are better than 1.


For the prodigy, I was always under the assumption that the reference model would work better since the heat go outside through the back of the card instead of staying inside the case with a 2 fans card.


----------



## 303869

just bought this for my prodigy http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-evga-gtx-660-ti-superclockedplus-28nm-pcie-30-6008mhz-gddr5-gpu-980mhz-boost-1059mhz-cores-1344-


----------



## Tribalinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> just bought this for my prodigy http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-evga-gtx-660-ti-superclockedplus-28nm-pcie-30-6008mhz-gddr5-gpu-980mhz-boost-1059mhz-cores-1344-


sexy!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> just bought this for my prodigy http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-evga-gtx-660-ti-superclockedplus-28nm-pcie-30-6008mhz-gddr5-gpu-980mhz-boost-1059mhz-cores-1344-


Now throw Linux on it









lol jk jk, Enjoy it! Nothing like a GPU upgrade imo


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tribalinius*
> 
> sexy!


I can say the same about yours







Really like the look of evga cards. Best NVidia reseller on the market imo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Now throw Linux on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol jk jk, Enjoy it! Nothing like a GPU upgrade imo


Haha not yet









Yeah or in this case a gpu full stop, considering I didn't have one previous







in the prodigy anyway, will still keep my 600t for hardcore gaming but will mean a gpu upgrade for that







more money...


----------



## jbmayes2000

Where are most people buying their Prodigy's from? Newegg?


----------



## longroadtrip

The Prodigy Fairy left mine under my pillow!









Seriously, picked up Yin from Microcenter and Yang from ncix.us...


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Where are most people buying their Prodigy's from? Newegg?


I got mine from NCIX


----------



## mshaddix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Where are most people buying their Prodigy's from? Newegg?


Microcenter for 79.99! $10 off and I didn't have to wait!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Where are most people buying their Prodigy's from? Newegg?
> 
> 
> 
> Microcenter for 79.99! $10 off and I didn't have to wait!
Click to expand...

But Microcenter doesn't have a location in Connecticut, otherwise I would already have a Prodigy.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> Microcenter for 79.99! $10 off and I didn't have to wait!


Actually, MC has them for $69.99.http://www.microcenter.com/product/393945/Prodigy_Mini-ITX_Computer_Case_-_White


----------



## mshaddix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Actually, MC has them for $69.99.http://www.microcenter.com/product/393945/Prodigy_Mini-ITX_Computer_Case_-_White


Too bad he isn't near one!


----------



## Tribalinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Where are most people buying their Prodigy's from? Newegg?


got mine from NCIX. I don't recall exactly how much ($ in rigbuilder is an approximative), but it was between 69.99 and 79.99 CAD$.


----------



## Pestilaence

Would anyone be so kind as to show me a wiring diagram, or tell me which wires on the back of the power/ reset button are what? I'm planning on using new buttons, and putting them in the front optical cover. After that, I'm going to cut into both side panels and put in some windows, so I'm getting rid of the entire side connector.

Also, I'm pretty sure this would work, but can anyone verify quickly that a 230 fan can mount to an H100 rad, without modding anything?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Would anyone be so kind as to show me a wiring diagram, or tell me which wires on the back of the power/ reset button are what? I'm planning on using new buttons, and putting them in the front optical cover. After that, I'm going to cut into both side panels and put in some windows, so I'm getting rid of the entire side connector.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure this would work, but can anyone verify quickly that a 230 fan can mount to an H100 rad, without modding anything?


That's actually a really good idea, as not a lot of people (that I know) are going to have their rig on the left side of them.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> Too bad he isn't near one!


Even with shipping, it's a great deal. They do ship them.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That's actually a really good idea, as not a lot of people (that I know) are going to have their rig on the left side of them.


Thanks! I mean, the side panels ARE capable of being swapped, so you could have the power panel on the left side of the case, as you look at it from the front. My case is to the left of me right now, since it sits beside my TV in my room and I have my HDMI connection going to it. I could however, have it on my right as well... but either way, I don't use my optical bay, and there is some space between the back of the optical cover, and the front of the hard drive cage (since I have my front panel flipped) to toss in a couple switches... Now, if I can just find out which wire goes to what lol.


----------



## zachcolton2

OK, here's a picture of the white prodigy I have recently purchased. Just an empty case, no internals. The picture is terrible quality, took it quickly with the cell camera.


One question to all the white prodigy owners. . . . Do you guys have white keyboards/mouse/monitor/speakers to match the white or are your peripherals black? sorry for asking such a simple question but would like to know what looks good with this case before I stuff the guts in there.


----------



## Bundyka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zachcolton2*
> 
> OK, here's a picture of the white prodigy I have recently purchased. Just an empty case, no internals. The picture is terrible quality, took it quickly with the cell camera.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question to all the white prodigy owners. . . . Do you guys have white keyboards/mouse/monitor/speakers to match the white or are your peripherals black? sorry for asking such a simple question but would like to know what looks good with this case before I stuff the guts in there.


Id say use black inside the case (if u planning to make a side window). I mean wires for example, if u wanna sleeve them, and use white LED lights. I think it would look great.







For peripherials i think dont buy new one, just cause of color.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Hey guys, my Recon, Spectre Pros, and mesh front panel came in today, so I got them all installed. I'll update with pics once my Titan and H100i get here early next week.

In the mean time, I'm having a lot of trouble with the Recon. I have my 230mm and 120mm Spectre Pros, and one of the stock 120mm fans all hooked up to it. However, only the stock 120mm works. The Spectre Pros register with the Recon, but I can't turn them on or change their speeds. I downloaded and installed Pheobetria, but it isn't helping with the issue. Neither Spectre will run at all. Does anyone have any experience running these fans with the Recon? Any ideas as to why they won't work? If these fans aren't compatible with the Recon, do you guys have any suggestions for a good 200mm or 230mm fan I could use instead? I'd really appreciate your help!


----------



## Noctizzle

Im so torn between the CK anniversary window edition and the orange one.

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/HTPC-Gehaeuse/BitFenix-Prodigy-Mini-ITX-Gehaeuse-Caseking-Anniversary-Edt-Window::21837.html?campaign=retargeting/criteo/activeminus

Prolly gonna pull the trigger after some mulling. - its on ebay for 70£


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Would anyone be so kind as to show me a wiring diagram, or tell me which wires on the back of the power/ reset button are what? I'm planning on using new buttons, and putting them in the front optical cover.


Do we happen to have a BitFenix rep in here by chance? While I'm sure I could go buy a multi-meter and test the wires, I would rather just hear it from someone who already knows.

**EDIT: You know, I completely forgot... I could probably just trace the wires to the motherboard and see what the connectors on the other end say, assuming that they don't go through some kind of splitter or bundle.


----------



## 303869

Woot, my 660 ti came and now my prodigy is finnaly complete!







Very impressed with the card, very high quality.


----------



## Tribalinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Woot, my 660 ti came and now my prodigy is finnaly complete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very impressed with the card, very high quality.


very nice build







!


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tribalinius*
> 
> very nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Thanks I can say the same about yours


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zachcolton2*
> 
> OK, here's a picture of the white prodigy I have recently purchased. Just an empty case, no internals. The picture is terrible quality, took it quickly with the cell camera.
> 
> 
> One question to all the white prodigy owners. . . . Do you guys have white keyboards/mouse/monitor/speakers to match the white or are your peripherals black? sorry for asking such a simple question but would like to know what looks good with this case before I stuff the guts in there.


Black peripherals








and that comes to the guts black aswell!


----------



## Malik

Im starting adventure with prodigy


----------



## TriviallyTravis

Alright, here she is:


----------



## mshaddix

Finally posting a pic of my Prodigy build.



P8Z77-I Deluxe
3570k
GTX 660
Antec 620 Push/Pull Notctua NF-P12


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Woot, my 660 ti came and now my prodigy is finnaly complete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very impressed with the card, very high quality.


I'd spray that 660 cover white for sure


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Woot, my 660 ti came and now my prodigy is finnaly complete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very impressed with the card, very high quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd spray that 660 cover white for sure
Click to expand...

Oh hell yes!


----------



## mshaddix

I'm wishing I would have picked up the white prodigy now


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> I'd spray that 660 cover white for sure


Do you mean the top bar like the 670 and 80?


----------



## Lutfij

Malik mate! That build looks like its gonna be stellar!!!


----------



## saxovtsmike

work in progress...


----------



## motokill36

Looking very interesting
Nice


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> work in progress...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Coming together nicely!







Can't wait to see the side panel!


----------



## failwheeldrive

Got a little something in the mail today







looks like Christmas came 7 months early.

The build is almost complete, I'm just waiting on my H100i to come in and I think I'll be done until Haswell releases (i7-4770k







) I'm temporarily running an H80 in the meantime, as my Kuhler 620 died on me yesterday lol.

Sorry about the crappy pic. I'll upload some decent shots after the build is complete and I've finished cable management.

I'm still having issues with my Spectre Pros (they won't work with my Recon, so idk how to get them running.) Any advice on how to get them up and running would be much appreciated, as I'm sorely lacking in cooling right now. The Titan would greatly benefit from some increased airflow, so I need to come up with a solution soon!

Oh, and nice builds, guys! I love black and white Prodigies... the simple colors really compliment the clean styling









Another shot from the front for good measure:


----------



## JMatzelle303

scratch that


----------



## longroadtrip

Really sharp looking system failwheeldrive!


----------



## Chinksicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> 
> 
> Got a little something in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like Christmas came 7 months early.
> 
> The build is almost complete, I'm just waiting on my H100i to come in and I think I'll be done until Haswell releases (i7-4770k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I'm temporarily running an H80 in the meantime, as my Kuhler 620 died on me yesterday lol.
> 
> Sorry about the crappy pic. I'll upload some decent shots after the build is complete and I've finished cable management.
> 
> I'm still having issues with my Spectre Pros (they won't work with my Recon, so idk how to get them running.) Any advice on how to get them up and running would be much appreciated, as I'm sorely lacking in cooling right now. The Titan would greatly benefit from some increased airflow, so I need to come up with a solution soon!
> 
> Oh, and nice builds, guys! I love black and white Prodigies... the simple colors really compliment the clean styling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another shot from the front for good measure:


I think I've got a very similar setup as you!








Please posts some pictures of the H100i and the recon when you have them set up! I have the H100i, but yet to get the recon because I'm not too sure how it'll fit. Some pictures would be great!!!!!


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chinksicle*
> 
> I think I've got a very similar setup as you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please posts some pictures of the H100i and the recon when you have them set up! I have the H100i, but yet to get the recon because I'm not too sure how it'll fit. Some pictures would be great!!!!!


Will do! I don't think I'll have too much trouble fitting it in, at the very most it'll require new mounting holes. I may end up taking the Recon out if I can't get any of my fans working with it though.

Edit: Forgot to mention that I already modded the DVD drive bracket to fit the recon. I basically just used a hacksaw with a fine blade to cut off the rear 70% so the H100i won't be cramped. The cut is uneven towards the middle, but it isn't visible when looking from outside the case. A dremel would probably work better, but I don't own one lol.


----------



## saxovtsmike

Some Prototype pics of what wil be my Sidepanels.
As I dind not like the Handlebars from the first day, I knew they had to go.
So we have here Sidepanels which will be screwed onto the frame using the OEM Handlebar threads (M3)
Concerning the window, I really don´t know what to do. I will need venting holes as both radiators will be blown with cold air from underneath and top of the case.


----------



## Chinksicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> Will do! I don't think I'll have too much trouble fitting it in, at the very most it'll require new mounting holes. I may end up taking the Recon out if I can't get any of my fans working with it though.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention that I already modded the DVD drive bracket to fit the recon. I basically just used a hacksaw with a fine blade to cut off the rear 70% so the H100i won't be cramped. The cut is uneven towards the middle, but it isn't visible when looking from outside the case. A dremel would probably work better, but I don't own one lol.


That seems like a good idea. Can you post some pictures of your shortened bracket? Thanks!


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chinksicle*
> 
> That seems like a good idea. Can you post some pictures of your shortened bracket? Thanks!


I thought about taking pics while I was cutting it, but forgot to afterwards. I'll be sure to take some when the H100i gets here on Tuesday though


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Ah yeah Cobalt Blue and Green Prodigy is coming ... oh it's coming.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quick question guys..
Thinking of getting the evga gtx670 ftw sig2 edition, but it doesnt come with a backplate. The official/genuine evga backplate is OOS
So i was wondering can i get like a ek backplate and use that even if i dont watercool the gpu?


----------



## audioholic

Sure







You can get a 680 backplate.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> work in progress...


Nice! I'd be interested in seeing what you do with your front panel, since you essentially made another optical slot in the front.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> 
> Got a little something in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like Christmas came 7 months early.
> Another shot from the front for good measure:


How about some inside the case shots? Maybe something with the Titan removed?


----------



## longroadtrip

Lot's of really nice builds guys! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## failwheeldrive

Sure thing, I'll take some during the day tomorrow so you guys can get a better look. I tried taking some last night, but the light was too dim in my room to really see anything anyway lol.


----------



## audioholic

Sorry for the bad shot, Ill get some hopefully tomorrow or sometime this week when its all together...

wow...realized my focus was way off! sorry about that. I knew it was bad but not that bad








Will get some better ones soon!


----------



## longroadtrip

Audio...looking great, but, how do you fill your loop?


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Audio...looking great, but, how do you fill your loop?


I had that question too.
Well big grin in my Face, can´t stop smiling
My Sidepanel seems to fit.



No It can go into production, next step will be a propper window.
Problem is that I´ll have to have some venting slots because I´ve 2x120mm (top rad)+ 1x140mm bottom rad fans blowing cool air into the case, but a maximum of 1x120 (under bayres)+1x140(rear) or even only 2x120 fans getting rid of warm air inside the case.


----------



## krazyatom

hey guys I bought one!
it's $60 from ncix. only black and white. Now looking for itx mobo or I will try to see if they fit my asus rampage III Gene.

Black
http://us.ncix.com/products/?usaffiliateid=1000031500&sku=71143&vpn=BFC-PRO-300-KKXSK-RP&manufacture=BitFenix&promoid=1280

White
http://us.ncix.com/products/?usaffiliateid=1000031500&sku=71144&vpn=BFC-PRO-300-WWXKW-RP&manufacture=BitFenix&promoid=1280


----------



## urbanfreestyle

*ADD ME PLEASE!!*


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> I had that question too.
> Well big grin in my Face, can´t stop smiling
> My Sidepanel seems to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> No It can go into production, next step will be a propper window.
> Problem is that I´ll have to have some venting slots because I´ve 2x120mm (top rad)+ 1x140mm bottom rad fans blowing cool air into the case, but a maximum of 1x120 (under bayres)+1x140(rear) or even only 2x120 fans getting rid of warm air inside the case.










Looks great! I like the ventilation you have designed...Looks like it should be pretty efficient. Are you going to leave the vents like that or put mesh behind them?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *urbanfreestyle*
> 
> *ADD ME PLEASE!!*


Added


----------



## Bazinga11

They finally shipped the replacement USB 3.0 cable!!


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Audio...looking great, but, how do you fill your loop?


That is the three holed top version. I have a bottle with a little tube that can get in there. I may change it out for the 80mm if it doesn't get in the way of my tube routing.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> That is the three holed top version. I have a bottle with a little tube that can get in there. I may change it out for the 80mm if it doesn't get in the way of my tube routing.


Sounds good...Just make sure you can get in there to loosen/replace the fillport cap so you can bleed the loop easily...


----------



## Layd Dly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> hey guys I bought one!
> it's $60 from ncix. only black and white. Now looking for itx mobo or I will try to see if they fit my asus rampage III Gene.
> 
> Black
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?usaffiliateid=1000031500&sku=71143&vpn=BFC-PRO-300-KKXSK-RP&manufacture=BitFenix&promoid=1280
> 
> White
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?usaffiliateid=1000031500&sku=71144&vpn=BFC-PRO-300-WWXKW-RP&manufacture=BitFenix&promoid=1280


Ordered and Arctic White this afternoon.

I was really holding out for a Lian Li PC-Q25 for my new NAS build but this fit in my budget of Cheap! since it was literally half the price. I will still probably buy one when the price is right and repurpose this badboy since I've always loved the look of this case.


----------



## longroadtrip

Congratulations Layd Dly!







That really was a good sale price that NCIX had...


----------



## Lutfij

That caseking edition is getting a lot of attention eyh?


----------



## GTX660TIGamer

Hey guys,

Could anyone measure the with height and depth of the inside of the case?
Then I can calculate If I can fit my ATX board and GPU in there.
I really love the white one!

Never mind, I found the dimensions already.
It fits easily! I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## Malik




----------



## adi518

Nerdgasm in it's full glory! Malik more pictures! Moarrrrr!!!


----------



## longroadtrip

^^^ This...










Definitely need more photos Malik!


----------



## Lutfij

Mr Malik - why do you torture us with those beautiful images w/o a build log thread







???


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Mr Malik - why do you torture us with those beautiful images w/o a build log thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???


He likes to secretly build awesome rigs and then one day, without warning, post an awesome log.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Question with the Optical drive bat installed how much does your temp change since you will lose out on 1x 120mm if I have a 230mm intake and 1 top 120mm and my back 140mm

****!!! What controller is that!!! Roar!!1


----------



## Lutfij

@ adi - I can't wait - literally! I demand a build log NOW !!!

@JM303 - aquacomputer aquero


----------



## almighty15

Mine should be done end of next month...

Still need an SSD, Bitfenix Recon fan controller, smaller PSU and she's done


----------



## Malik

Control Panel: Aqua-Computer Aquaero 5 PRO with black front panel



This is stage ONE: creating nice AC project. Stage TWO: create LC nice project


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> This is stage ONE: creating nice AC project. Stage TWO: create LC nice project


Pls do a worklog. Looks amazing.
Btw, How to get a custom Pic onto the Aquaero (I´ve got the same, but never played much with aquasiuite)


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> This is stage ONE: creating nice AC project. Stage TWO: create LC nice project


Impressive! interesting place to put the bitfenix logo.


----------



## Malik

Information pages -> special pages and logo -> upload


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Information pages -> special pages and logo -> upload


Thx, hopefully I recognice that when the AE5 is back in the system

Been buisy too
To get the Front side done I had to think a bit but ended in a 3 Layer setup



Base Layer mounts to the Prodigy Front, and holds the Bayres and the Exhaust Fan
Middle Layer could be optional Perspex/clear acryl and could be treatenend with a led
Top layer is Cover with matching vents to the sideblade.
I could even Mesh them, well I´ll see



And a final pic of how it could look like when it´s done...


----------



## MagicPuffin

*Desperate for help!*

Hello fellas!

I'm a recently new owner of the Bitfenix Prodigy, and I have an urgent thing I need help with. I was a fu**ing ****** when I threw out the box the case came in, without checking the box for any things I shouldn't throw away. Now the ONE thing that was in there, was ofcourse the User Manual (not the black thin book, but the actual user manual). Now when I started building my computer today, I got to the part were I was going to connect the sidepanel to the motherboard.

This is my very first PC build EVER, and at this moment I have no ******* clue where to connect what of the sidepanel wires, except the USB 3.0 thingy, pretty obvious. Now that I ask of you, fellow Prodigy owners, is that if someone could be a lifesaver, to tell me where and what to connect the sidepanel, I would appreaciate it a lot, and you'll literally be saving my sad gaming life, haha!

I have the *Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI, Socket-1155* motherboard if that helps.

Thank you so much in advance, appreciate it!

- Magic Puffin


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Welcome to OCN.

I'm not too familiar with this particular board, but here's what I suggest:

Read the manual that came with your motherboard, it would give you a good idea on what you need to do.

I'll download the manual and edit this post after I find the page.

here's the EDIT:

check page 25


----------



## MagicPuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Welcome to OCN.
> 
> I'm not too familiar with this particular board, but here's what I suggest:
> 
> Read the manual that came with your motherboard, it would give you a good idea on what you need to do.
> 
> I'll download the manual and edit this post after I find the page.


Thank you, CSCoder, appreaciate it!

I did google for like 1,5 hours for a download link to the user manual, but never found it.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

you sure your board didn't come with a manual?

here's the download for it.


----------



## MagicPuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> you sure your board didn't come with a manual?
> 
> here's the download for it.


I think you misunderstood, it's the Bitfenix Prodigy Manual I don't have


----------



## dman811

He understands that, but he is telling you to read your motherboard manual and figure out where the Power, Reset, and Mic/Headphone in goes on your motherboard.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicPuffin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> you sure your board didn't come with a manual?
> 
> here's the download for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you misunderstood, it's the Bitfenix Prodigy Manual I don't have
Click to expand...

well you only said "it" so... yeah I must have.









but it's the mobo's manual you want.


----------



## MagicPuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> well you only said "it" so... yeah I must have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's the mobo's manual you want.


Oh damn, my bad. I misread your previous post!

Thanks again CSCoder, I really appreciate it!









*Edit:*

I now know it's on the F-PANEL I need to plug the wires into, but they are all divided by 2 and 2 "slots", and it doesn't say anything about which one goes where, and the slots are colour coded, and not the wires.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicPuffin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> well you only said "it" so... yeah I must have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's the mobo's manual you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh damn, my bad. I misread your previous post!
> 
> Thanks again CSCoder, I really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> I now know it's on the F-PANEL I need to plug the wires into, but they are all divided by 2 and 2 "slots", and it doesn't say anything about which one goes where, and the slots are colour coded, and not the wires.
Click to expand...

the connectors have an arrow on them, the ones with the arrow are positive


----------



## MagicPuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> the connectors have an arrow on them, the ones with the arrow are positive


But then again, how to you know which colour you should connect the Power, Reset, The LED Lights thingy, and the Audio wires?


----------



## funnybutrandom

for anyone with a recon installed, I was wondering if it's normal for the unit to start up from a cold start with all the fans running at max RPM? it's something I've gotten used to but is still a little weird.


----------



## Plankton4906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicPuffin*
> 
> But then again, how to you know which colour you should connect the Power, Reset, The LED Lights thingy, and the Audio wires?


I own the H77 version of your motherboard. And looking at my MB guide, it covers the Z77 as well.

On page 25 theres that little diagram which shows how to plug in the front panel headers.
if you're not sure which color to connect by, just look at the pin orientation on the board and plug accordingly. Each header tells you what they're meant for.....not really rocket science.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicPuffin*
> 
> But then again, how to you know which colour you should connect the Power, Reset, The LED Lights thingy, and the Audio wires?


Audio wire will only go one way...Notice that Pin 8 is blank on the mobo and solid on the connector...

If you look at your mobo manual, on page 25, it gives the pin-out for your connections. On the back of the Prodigy connectors, it will have an arrow that indicates the positive side. This is in turn annotated in your mobo manual as a +. Put the arrow side of the connector in over that pin.

Here are a couple pictures I hope will help you out...


----------



## audioholic

Well I finally got my loop finished in my build! But had two issues, one was my fault, the other, I don't know yet








First thing I did was forget to put a plug in my 670 block








So now I have a fan blowing on it and just letting it dry out for a few days. Good news is the drain setup I have works very well.
So the second issue is that I have a leaking fitting. I checked my tubing and that seems to be on as far as it can go, the fitting is really tight, so the only thing I can think of is perhaps I forgot an O ring.

So after frustration I now know what I would want to do if I were to ever do it again!


----------



## Anoxy

I know somebody here was building an orange and black prodigy....saw this on Newegg Shell Shocker. Probably too late, but figured I'd post it anyway.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002


----------



## MagicPuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Audio wire will only go one way...Notice that Pin 8 is blank on the mobo and solid on the connector...
> 
> If you look at your mobo manual, on page 25, it gives the pin-out for your connections. On the back of the Prodigy connectors, it will have an arrow that indicates the positive side. This is in turn annotated in your mobo manual as a +. Put the arrow side of the connector in over that pin.
> 
> Here are a couple pictures I hope will help you out...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1436858/width/500/height/1000
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1436859/width/500/height/1000


Thank you, longroadtrip, appreciate it!


----------



## Fateman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnybutrandom*
> 
> for anyone with a recon installed, I was wondering if it's normal for the unit to start up from a cold start with all the fans running at max RPM? it's something I've gotten used to but is still a little weird.


It is normal. Mine is doing the same thing. However I never got used to the noise so I put the front 230mm spectre pro on the low voltage adapter that came with my noctua cooler and the noise is gone. I only use my front fan at 500rpms at the most so it is OK for me, if you would need higher RPMs later the low voltage adapter is not going to let you do that. So you really need to think what you really need.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I know somebody here was building an orange and black prodigy....saw this on Newegg Shell Shocker. Probably too late, but figured I'd post it anyway.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002


That may of been me? I did ask about orange and black fans and someone on here pointed me in that direction..
And they are sitting nice and proud ontop of my case/h100i rad


Also this came yesterday








The end is in sight


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I know somebody here was building an orange and black prodigy....saw this on Newegg Shell Shocker. Probably too late, but figured I'd post it anyway.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002
> 
> 
> 
> That may of been me? I did ask about orange and black fans and someone on here pointed me in that direction..
> And they are sitting nice and proud ontop of my case/h100i rad
> 
> 
> Also this came yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The end is in sight
Click to expand...

You're welcome for recommending those fans.


----------



## ChloesDad

about to build my gaming prodigy - any tips most appreciated.

Hi all, having done a very modest home theatre PC build some time back in a prodigy, with help, I just love the case, so I'm back!

This weekend I'm going to try and put the following together on my own.

I'm only a beginner builder though so would love any pointers from the experts before i start so that I don't turn it into big frustrating job because i did things in the wrong order or whatever....

I have ordered the following...(its pricey, but this is my gaming PC for the next long while, and in such a small case, the wife won't think it was that expensive (i hope).

my first worry is that the PSU is going to be a tight squeeze without some modding....?

Bitfenix Prodigy Mini ITX Computer Case - White
ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe Intel Z77 Mini ITX Motherboard
Intel Core i7 3770K Ivy Bridge 3.50Ghz 8MB 77W LGA1155
EVGA nVidia GeForce GTX680 SC 2GB GDDR5 PCI-E3.0
Corsair Neutron Series GTX 480GB SATA3 6Gb/s SSD
Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3-2133 CL9
Corsair Hydro Series H80i High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
Corsair AX Series AX760i Digital 760W Modular Power Supply 80Plus Platinum
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicPuffin*
> 
> Thank you, longroadtrip, appreciate it!


Happy to help! Congratulations on your first build! Don't forget to post photos....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChloesDad*
> 
> about to build my gaming prodigy - any tips most appreciated.
> 
> Hi all, having done a very modest home theatre PC build some time back in a prodigy, with help, I just love the case, so I'm back!
> 
> This weekend I'm going to try and put the following together on my own.
> 
> I'm only a beginner builder though so would love any pointers from the experts before i start so that I don't turn it into big frustrating job because i did things in the wrong order or whatever....
> 
> I have ordered the following...(its pricey, but this is my gaming PC for the next long while, and in such a small case, the wife won't think it was that expensive (i hope).
> 
> my first worry is that the PSU is going to be a tight squeeze without some modding....?
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy Mini ITX Computer Case - White
> ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe Intel Z77 Mini ITX Motherboard
> Intel Core i7 3770K Ivy Bridge 3.50Ghz 8MB 77W LGA1155
> EVGA nVidia GeForce GTX680 SC 2GB GDDR5 PCI-E3.0
> Corsair Neutron Series GTX 480GB SATA3 6Gb/s SSD
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3-2133 CL9
> Corsair Hydro Series H80i High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
> Corsair AX Series AX760i Digital 760W Modular Power Supply 80Plus Platinum
> Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit


You won't be able to fit that PSU into the case without a little work...please read here...Also, you don't need a PSU that big...On a full load, your system won't exceed 400W (look for a decent PSU in the 500-650W range)

Aside from that, the specs look great!


----------



## AusH20BF

ADD ME should be finshed 2mro hehehe


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AusH20BF*
> 
> ADD ME should be finshed 2mro hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Crap that Rad is much thicker than what I actually pictured in my head. Looks I'm only doing push/pull with it. xD
What GPU is that exactly? It looks really small.


----------



## longroadtrip

Nice 670 GPU...Those HeatKiller blocks are smexy!









Edit: Added AusH20BF...Welcome to the club! Don't forget to get the siggy and fill in your system specs...


----------



## AusH20BF

its the new Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiator: V2 Full Copper its 45mm thick i think and the gpu is the base evga gtx670 2gb video card


----------



## AusH20BF

1 XSPC EX240 Radiator
1 BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Black Fan
1 BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Case White
1 Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance Edition Case Fan Twin Pack
1 Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition High Airflow 140mm Fan
8 Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black 3/8 Fitting
1 Intel Core i7 3770K
1 EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB
1 ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe Mini ITX Motherboard
1 Heatkiller GPU GTX 670 Backplate
1 Heatkiller GPU-X³ GTX 670 Water Block Ni-Bl
1 Koolance CPU-380I CPU Water Block for Intel
1 PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing White 3/8ID 5/8OD
1 XSPC 24pin ATX Bridge Tool
5 Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Rotary Angle 3/8 Fitting
1 BitFenix 8pin EPS 12V Extension Cable 45cm Blue
1 BitFenix Sleeved 24pin ATX Extension Cable 30cm Blue
2 BitFenix Sleeved 6-Pin VGA Power Cable 45cm Blue
5 BitFenix Sleeved Fan Extension Cable 30cm Blue
1 BitFenix Sleeved Molex to SATA Power Cable 45cm Blue
1 BitFenix Sleeved SATA III Cable 180 Degree 30cm Blue
1 G.Skill Trident X F3-2400C10D-16GTX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3
5 Bitspower Matte Black G1/4 Extender 15MM
3 ModSmart 10cm UV Blue Cable Ties - Pack of 10
1 BitFenix Recon Fan and LED Controller White
1 Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB SSD Retail Box
1 Bitspower G1/4 Black Sparkle Temperature Sensor
1 Silverstone Strider Plus 600W ST60F-PS 80 Plus Silver
1 EK D5 X-RES Top 100 - Acetal
1 Alphacool VPP655 / Laing D5 Single Edition Pump : VPP655SE
1 Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiator: V2 Full Copper


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AusH20BF*
> 
> its the new Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiator: V2 Full Copper its 45mm thick i think and the gpu is the base evga gtx670 2gb video card


Looks good so far







That is a thick rad.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AusH20BF*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: List!
> 
> 
> 
> [1 XSPC EX240 Radiator
> 1 BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Black Fan
> 1 BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Case White
> 1 Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance Edition Case Fan Twin Pack
> 1 Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition High Airflow 140mm Fan
> 8 Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black 3/8 Fitting
> 1 Intel Core i7 3770K
> 1 EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB
> 1 ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe Mini ITX Motherboard
> 1 Heatkiller GPU GTX 670 Backplate
> 1 Heatkiller GPU-X³ GTX 670 Water Block Ni-Bl
> 1 Koolance CPU-380I CPU Water Block for Intel
> 1 PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing White 3/8ID 5/8OD
> 1 XSPC 24pin ATX Bridge Tool
> 5 Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Rotary Angle 3/8 Fitting
> 1 BitFenix 8pin EPS 12V Extension Cable 45cm Blue
> 1 BitFenix Sleeved 24pin ATX Extension Cable 30cm Blue
> 2 BitFenix Sleeved 6-Pin VGA Power Cable 45cm Blue
> 5 BitFenix Sleeved Fan Extension Cable 30cm Blue
> 1 BitFenix Sleeved Molex to SATA Power Cable 45cm Blue
> 1 BitFenix Sleeved SATA III Cable 180 Degree 30cm Blue
> 1 G.Skill Trident X F3-2400C10D-16GTX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3
> 5 Bitspower Matte Black G1/4 Extender 15MM
> 3 ModSmart 10cm UV Blue Cable Ties - Pack of 10
> 1 BitFenix Recon Fan and LED Controller White
> 1 Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB SSD Retail Box
> 1 Bitspower G1/4 Black Sparkle Temperature Sensor
> 1 Silverstone Strider Plus 600W ST60F-PS 80 Plus Silver
> 1 EK D5 X-RES Top 100 - Acetal
> 1 Alphacool VPP655 / Laing D5 Single Edition Pump : VPP655SE
> 1 Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiator: V2 Full Copper


Nice! I am getting the same Rad but I believe I am going to go with Yate Loons fans but that's just me, still great looking build and would love to see a build log on it as I'm sure we all would with any and all Prodigy Builds. I will be making mine once the Blue Prodigy comes out in a few weeks.


----------



## AusH20BF

need tiny hands and a little die grinder had to grind out the motherboard try for my cpu block and had to buy little spacers for under the mobo cause the mounting plate sits super hard on the little chips on the back of the board so needed to space it then drilling holes for the res to fit damm that was a pain had to drill 4 holds in the front of the case to mount the rad and hopen my ssd will fit under my res and pump


----------



## lasortech

share my inverted matx prodigy ( sorry for the crappy picture)


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lasortech*
> 
> share my inverted matx prodigy ( sorry for the crappy picture)


lol.. i didnt know ur making matx prodigy as well.. Haha.. I never see any updates with this build o. Ur facebook.. Looks good btw!


----------



## barebackbadger

another quick question guys
my Evga 650w power supply apart from being huge comes with all various different cables
now to power up my GTX 670, it needs 2 x 6 pin cables
now here is my dilemma, should i use 2 x 8 pin cables which give you the option of only using the 6 pins
OR
use the 1 cable that allows to 2 x 6 pin connections, so rather than using the 2 x 6pin cables, am i ok just using that 1 cable?
for cable management it is ideal, but do not want to cause any unnecessary stress on the power supply or under power the GTX670?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> another quick question guys
> my Evga 650w power supply apart from being huge comes with all various different cables
> now to power up my GTX 670, it needs 2 x 6 pin cables
> now here is my dilemma, should i use 2 x 8 pin cables which give you the option of only using the 6 pins
> OR
> use the 1 cable that allows to 2 x 6 pin connections, so rather than using the 2 x 6pin cables, am i ok just using that 1 cable?
> for cable management it is ideal, but do not want to cause any unnecessary stress on the power supply or under power the GTX670?


You won't cause any stress on the PSU. 6 Pin PCIe cables are rated for 75w and 8 pin for 150w...







so you should be fine...


----------



## MagicPuffin

Hello again fellow Prodigy owners!

The graphics card I purchased didn't fit in my Prodigy case (because of the width of the fan case) so I had to return it and get a smaller one, but the same one. The new one will be Asus GTX 660Ti.

Here's the thing; I manage to boot up the PC with no graphics card installed. Can I (without there turning into problems in the future) install Windows 7 on the machine, and later install the new graphics card? (I'm expecting to get it next week).

Best regards,
Magic Puffin


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> You won't cause any stress on the PSU. 6 Pin PCIe cables are rated for 75w and 8 pin for 150w...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you should be fine...


I thought it would because why would you provide the cable if not to use it








Also not sure what to do with my gtx670.. Thought i would try tomb raider on ultra, it played it fine but when it was under a huge load could hear a whine etc coming rom the fans on the card.
Just my luck its faulty, had numerous silverstones before getting the evga 650w. Now i may have to RMA this card


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicPuffin*
> 
> Hello again fellow Prodigy owners!
> 
> The graphics card I purchased didn't fit in my Prodigy case (because of the width of the fan case) so I had to return it and get a smaller one, but the same one. The new one will be Asus GTX 660Ti.
> 
> Here's the thing; I manage to boot up the PC with no graphics card installed. Can I (without there turning into problems in the future) install Windows 7 on the machine, and later install the new graphics card? (I'm expecting to get it next week).
> 
> Best regards,
> Magic Puffin


You'll be fine adding the GPU later...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> I thought it would because why would you provide the cable if not to use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not sure what to do with my gtx670.. Thought i would try tomb raider on ultra, it played it fine but when it was under a huge load could hear a whine etc coming rom the fans on the card.
> Just my luck its faulty, had numerous silverstones before getting the evga 650w. Now i may have to RMA this card


6 pin PCIe is lower rated than the 8 pin...it will be fine...The only potential issue I can see is that it is a 4 rail PSU (haven't seen one of those in a long time) If you decide to run the 6+2 cables it came with, you can remove the +2 wires and it will be fine.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> You'll be fine adding the GPU later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 pin PCIe is lower rated than the 8 pin...it will be fine...The only potential issue I can see is that it is a 4 rail PSU (haven't seen one of those in a long time) If you decide to run the 6+2 cables it came with, you can remove the +2 wires and it will be fine.


Do you think my graphics card is/will be ok?
Like i said noise only happens under load i.e. playing game or running benchmark etc


----------



## MagicPuffin

Not sure what I'm doing here..

I have a USB DVD Rom, not one installed in the case.. well, because I removed the DVD room slot







A friend of mine told me a USB DVD rom would work..


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Do you think my graphics card is/will be ok?
> Like i said noise only happens under load i.e. playing game or running benchmark etc


Is the noise fan noise? If so, it is because the fans are running at a higher speed to keep the card cool under load and is perfectly normal...

If it is coil whine...use the cables that came with the PSU..they most likely have a capacitor on them and will eliminate that noise.

Either way, there is no damage to the GPU...


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Is the noise fan noise? If so, it is because the fans are running at a higher speed to keep the card cool under load and is perfectly normal...
> 
> If it is coil whine...use the cables that came with the PSU..they most likely have a capacitor on them and will eliminate that noise.
> 
> Either way, there is no damage to the GPU...


The noise seems to come from fans? Its like an high pitched noise but not mega loud or anything but i noticed it when i started the benchmarks in tomb raider
I am using the cables that came with the psu.. The red evga 2 x 6+2 pin cable
I wonder if using 2 cables each with 6+2 pins instead of the one cable which splits into 2 lots of 6+2 will make a difference? Will try that tomorrow


----------



## longroadtrip

Sounds to me like normal GPU fan noise...cables won't have anything to do with that.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Sounds to me like normal GPU fan noise...cables won't have anything to do with that.


Lol ok thanks, was just a bit worried thats all.
Rep for all the help mate


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Lol ok thanks, was just a bit worried thats all.
> Rep for all the help mate


No worries..you spent good, hard-earned money on your GPU and want to make sure it is ok...I can completely understand and relate...

truth be told though, I think you should send it to me and buy a new one...


----------



## barebackbadger

Thats true, coming from console gaming you never have to do anything hardware wise.
But wanted to do my own and am surprised how long you can spend doing things i.e. cable management
Will post pics soon, just realised my iphones in airplane mode so the photos haven't synced to my ipad yet
black sleeved all my recon cables, but boy getting all my cables into the psu bay as been a challenge, especially as i put a 2.5" sata hdd in there as well.
Its tight but it works
Think i may have to get orange/ black extensions for my 6+2 pin cables, i have been strict to the orange and black theme. The red just looks awful but the quality of evga's cabling makes me sick to hide them..


----------



## MagicPuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicPuffin*
> 
> Not sure what I'm doing here..
> 
> I have a USB DVD Rom, not one installed in the case.. well, because I removed the DVD room slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine told me a USB DVD rom would work..


A sidenote..

After reading a little on the internet, some places said that the MB might not support USB booting, and in this case my USB drive, and probably not any USB device at all. Now a computer geeky friend of mine told me it wouldn't be an issue plugging in the DVD drive and boot regulary, but when trying this, I can't seem to find and edit the boot option..

Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI, Socket-1155 btw


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicPuffin*
> 
> A sidenote..
> 
> After reading a little on the internet, some places said that the MB might not support USB booting, and in this case my USB drive, and probably not any USB device at all. Now a computer geeky friend of mine told me it wouldn't be an issue plugging in the DVD drive and boot regulary, but when trying this, I can't seem to find and edit the boot option..
> 
> Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI, Socket-1155 btw


I installed w7 by usb on both mine and my brothers prodigy
Have you gone into the bios and changed the boot order?


----------



## MagicPuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> I installed w7 by usb on both mine and my brothers prodigy
> Have you gone into the bios and changed the boot order?


I googled how to do that, but might be blind or/and stupid but never found out how. How do you do that?

I don't think it's the Prodigy case that's the problem, the problems is that the Motherboard (Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI, Socket-1155) doesn't support USB devices on booting.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicPuffin*
> 
> I googled how to do that, but might be blind or/and stupid but never found out how. How do you do that?
> 
> I don't think it's the Prodigy case that's the problem, the problems is that the Motherboard (Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI, Socket-1155) doesn't support USB devices on booting.


This is not true, it does it just fine. When the system is booting, press F12 to get the boot menu and then select the USB drive.

Also make sure you are using a USB 2.0 Port. Windows 7 does not have built in USB 3 support and will not work from a USB drive in a USB 3.0 Port.


----------



## AusH20BF

Hey guys just seeing if it matters how i run my loop i plan on running it going RES>PUMP>RAD>RAD>CPU>GPU>RES i was gonna go with RES>PUMP>RAD>CPU>RAD>GPU>RES just alittle harder to run the tubes just cheaking if i would see any temp drops at all thxz


----------



## MagicPuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> This is not true, it does it just fine. When the system is booting, press F12 to get the boot menu and then select the USB drive.
> 
> Also make sure you are using a USB 2.0 Port. Windows 7 does not have built in USB 3 support and will not work from a USB drive in a USB 3.0 Port.


Man I feel stupid right now. Thank you so much!

Didn't know there was a difference between USB 2.0 and 3.0 when it came to this









+Rep


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AusH20BF*
> 
> Hey guys just seeing if it matters how i run my loop i plan on running it going RES>PUMP>RAD>RAD>CPU>GPU>RES i was gonna go with RES>PUMP>RAD>CPU>RAD>GPU>RES just alittle harder to run the tubes just cheaking if i would see any temp drops at all thxz


Loop order doesn't matter in the least bit...so long as the res is before the pump, run it however it is the most convenient.


----------



## Apolladan

how hard is it to remove the handles under the case?

thanks in advance


----------



## urbanfreestyle

I need some feedback. My Prodigy is being built as a server. No fancy specs:
ASRock B75 mobo
Be Quiet 430w PSU
Intel Celeron G550 CPU (not clocked)
2x 2gb ocz intel ltd edtn RAM
3x 2tb WD Eco Green hdd (RAID for data)
1x 120gb Toshiba HDD for OS

At the moment i have the stock Intel cooler and hate it. Abit noisey but not horriffic. I have been toying with the idea of watercooling using an H80 to quieten it down (and look pretty) but i feel it's kind of overkill. Would anyone agree?
What's the quietest and best looking cpu cooler? Low profile of possible (i want the case to be minimalistic) i will also state i don't like the noctura fans (beige? Really!?)
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *urbanfreestyle*
> 
> I need some feedback. My Prodigy is being built as a server. No fancy specs:
> ASRock B75 mobo
> Be Quiet 430w PSU
> Intel Celeron G550 CPU (not clocked)
> 2x 2gb ocz intel ltd edtn RAM
> 3x 2tb WD Eco Green hdd (RAID for data)
> 1x 120gb Toshiba HDD for OS
> 
> At the moment i have the stock Intel cooler and hate it. Abit noisey but not horriffic. I have been toying with the idea of watercooling using an H80 to quieten it down (and look pretty) but i feel it's kind of overkill. Would anyone agree?
> What's the quietest and best looking cpu cooler? Low profile of possible (i want the case to be minimalistic) i will also state i don't like the noctura fans (beige? Really!?)
> Thanks for the advice.


Yes a h80 would be overkill, I have a hyper tx3 evo http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cooler-Master-Hyper-TX3-Tower/dp/B005HIRDUA on mine and its a quiet, small but good performing cooler.


----------



## UCLAco2016

Does anyone know if the corsair h80i would be able to fit in the case without removing the optical drive bay/slot/whatever you call it? Or should I just remove the exhaust fan, put the rad there, and use the fan I took off as a top exhaust fan?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> how hard is it to remove the handles under the case?
> 
> thanks in advance


there are two screws on each side...really easy to remove the handles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UCLAco2016*
> 
> Does anyone know if the corsair h80i would be able to fit in the case without removing the optical drive bay/slot/whatever you call it? Or should I just remove the exhaust fan, put the rad there, and use the fan I took off as a top exhaust fan?


Yes, you can fit the H80 without removing the drive bay.


----------



## Mopar63

If you remove the legs, be sire and get some kind of replacement feet with some decent lift so the PSU can breathe...


----------



## lasortech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UCLAco2016*
> 
> Does anyone know if the corsair h80i would be able to fit in the case without removing the optical drive bay/slot/whatever you call it? Or should I just remove the exhaust fan, put the rad there, and use the fan I took off as a top exhaust fan?


H80i can fit, even there is a drive cage... just onto those holes u think its best


----------



## darksen

Would this PSU(Corsair CX430M) work? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139049 for this case? Thanks


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> Would this PSU(Corsair CX430M) work? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139049 for this case? Thanks


Please check the first post in the thread. It details the measurement requirements for PSUs.


----------



## darksen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Please check the first post in the thread. It details the measurement requirements for PSUs.


Sorry, I did read it and read all the other website for the answer. Searched this thread too and I didn't see an answer showing. "I hope this helps people, and also, if you are unsure, feel free to ask. It is better to ask any annoying question, than spend more money than you need to. ", that's why I posted it, I've seen other people built it with the psu in there but they didn't say whether it's modded or not.

the dimension is 5.9" x 3.4" x 6.3", and 6.3" would be over, I wonder if anyone has done putting it in since it's modular.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> Sorry, I did read it and read all the other website for the answer. Searched this thread too and I didn't see an answer showing. "I hope this helps people, and also, if you are unsure, feel free to ask. It is better to ask any annoying question, than spend more money than you need to. ", that's why I posted it, I've seen other people built it with the psu in there but they didn't say whether it's modded or not.
> 
> the dimension is 5.9" x 3.4" x 6.3", and 6.3" would be over, I wonder if anyone has done putting it in since it's modular.


No worries...







I figured if I led you to that post, you would be able to look at several different PSUs and figure out what will work best for you.









There are several things you can do...You can use standoffs on the back of the PSU bracket, this will give you more space. Lian Li makes a PSU extension bracket that can be easily modded to work on the Prodigy...or you can cut the front of the mobo tray. There are several pictures of each throughout the thread.


----------



## darksen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> No worries...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured if I led you to that post, you would be able to look at several different PSUs and figure out what will work best for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are several things you can do...You can use standoffs on the back of the PSU bracket, this will give you more space. Lian Li makes a PSU extension bracket that can be easily modded to work on the Prodigy...or you can cut the front of the mobo tray. There are several pictures of each throughout the thread.


Thanks. Hmm, your strider is 5.9" x 3.4" x 6.3" dimension and it fits fine, did you have to mod it?


----------



## longroadtrip

yes..my Prodigy cases are completely modded....

Yin
http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMG_4454_zps62c398c9.jpg.html

Yang

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/DSCF3463.jpg.html

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/DSCF3471.jpg.html

Here is a photo of that LiLi PSU bracket...(I wound up not using mine)

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMG_4239_zpsb271740b.jpg.html


----------



## esberelias




----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esberelias*


Looks great!


----------



## darksen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esberelias*


May I ask what PSu and what mod if any was used? Looks great!


----------



## lasortech

share my build


----------



## lasortech




----------



## Skrumpi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lasortech*


Wow, that is absolutely gorgeous, good job man


----------



## darksen

what wizardry is this? I don't even see a PSU?!


----------



## Skrumpi

Look at the other photos of the rig, the motherboard is in the middle of the case. The PSU is behind it.


----------



## infernoRS

Oh my God I'm going nuts... I just started searching why I haven't got my Prodigy in 3 weeks and it looks like I have to wait a month more because out of supply... I have waited forever to get a new build done









Edit: and the worst thing is that I already filled my rig builder with those new parts


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lasortech*
> 
> share my build


Good job! sali ka MOTM! I'll support this build.


----------



## digitalm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lasortech*
> 
> share my build


Wow that is absolutely incredible, great job, can't wait to see more pic's !!!


----------



## lasortech




----------



## lasortech




----------



## longroadtrip

Some really amazing builds being posted! Keep 'em coming!

Don't forget to put "Add Me" in the posting if you want to join the Bitfenix Prodigy Owner's Club!


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lasortech*
> 
> share my build


One of the best prodigy mods to date, great job!


----------



## funnybutrandom

I made a few small changes to my case

I tried to find a good solution to getting rid of the ODD tray, but instead just glued the recon to the front plate.....yeah


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnybutrandom*
> 
> I made a few small changes to my case
> 
> I tried to find a good solution to getting rid of the ODD tray, but instead just glued the recon to the front plate.....yeah


Your avatar is great!







Build looks phenomenal!


----------



## Lutfij

that's exactly what I would've said a few days ago mate! - LRT

@ Lasortech - great inverted matx build!


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnybutrandom*
> 
> I made a few small changes to my case
> 
> I tried to find a good solution to getting rid of the ODD tray, but instead just glued the recon to the front plate.....yeah


When I had my fan controller in my case, I just bend the tabs of it, and used double sided tape to hold the tabs to the front of the case.


----------



## almighty15

Is there a way to mount the Bitfenix Recon fan controller without the 5.25" drive bay system of the stock case? The installed optical drive bay is huger and I want to mount the fan controller and use a 240mm in the roof...


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lasortech*


What are your temps like with your setup?


----------



## Bazinga11

Just got my replacement cables... they send the entire panel lol. So I now I am just going to rewire my entire case and make it cleaner. Also if I want to cut holes for the modular cables to fit more easily, should I take everything out first? Or just the psu and cover everything else with something?


----------



## Sannakji

Hi guys. I've written a blog post about choosing a portable, small form-factor PC case. My blog is geared towards expats living in Asia, but I thought I would ask you guys for an opinion on it. I compared a Prodigy with a Coolermaster Elite 120, and the Prodigy didn't really come out on top (I've had some issues with the case). I'd like to know from other Prodigy owners if I've been a little too unfair on it, or if some of my information is just plain incorrect (it might very well be). It's not a finished post, I have lots of graphics to add to it etc., but just wanted to get a few opinions on it before I put it out there.









http://waygeek.wordpress.com/2013/05/03/building-a-portable-small-form-factor-pc/

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> Hi guys. I've written a blog post about choosing a portable, small form-factor PC case. My blog is geared towards expats living in Asia, but I thought I would ask you guys for an opinion on it. I compared a Prodigy with a Coolermaster Elite 120, and the Prodigy didn't really come out on top (I've had some issues with the case). I'd like to know from other Prodigy owners if I've been a little too unfair on it, or if some of my information is just plain incorrect (it might very well be). It's not a finished post, I have lots of graphics to add to it etc., but just wanted to get a few opinions on it before I put it out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://waygeek.wordpress.com/2013/05/03/building-a-portable-small-form-factor-pc/
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


To see what people think of it... Read through the 722 pages before this one!
I dont see it as a 'small form factor' pc, yea you have to use a mini-itx, but not if your good at modding








Ive got a h100i water cooling unit, numerous fans, an ssd & hdd installed and a gtx670 and still have room left over
You really need to cable manage the prodigy and work out where things need/could go but surely thats part of the fun of having the prodigy.

I could of easily spent my money on a cheaper mini-itx case or maybe a micro-atx case, but thats the draw for me to the prodigy it tries to be different and is..
Not sure on other pc cases, but how many have got well over 7000 posts etc and most of if not all the builds are different.
Thats the reason why i love the prodigy.....


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> Hi guys. I've written a blog post about choosing a portable, small form-factor PC case. My blog is geared towards expats living in Asia, but I thought I would ask you guys for an opinion on it. I compared a Prodigy with a Coolermaster Elite 120, and the Prodigy didn't really come out on top (I've had some issues with the case). I'd like to know from other Prodigy owners if I've been a little too unfair on it, or if some of my information is just plain incorrect (it might very well be). It's not a finished post, I have lots of graphics to add to it etc., but just wanted to get a few opinions on it before I put it out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://waygeek.wordpress.com/2013/05/03/building-a-portable-small-form-factor-pc/
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


I guess I am a little lost..You're trying to compare a "compact enthusiast m-ITX case" (It has never been marketed as SFF by Bitfenix) to a case specifically marketed as SFF.

To me, your article is like comparing a Bitfenix Survivor to a Prodigy (both have handles so must be portable) and then complaining that the Survivor is too big. The logic just doesn't work as they are aimed at different market segments. I can understand the complaint about the screws that had been over tightened on the legs, thus causing them damage(that was a typical complaint when they first came to market.)

Blaming the Prodigy for a known issue with the ASRock board seems a bit ridiculous as well. That is a compatibility issue with the mobo and not the case.

When I decided to build in a Prodigy, I also looked at the Coolermaster as well...every one of the strengths you listed were reasons I chose NOT to use the Coolermaster. It is aimed at a different market segment (the SFF market) I wanted a case I could reasonably watercool, mod, and pack with a ton of hardware...none of which you can do with the Coolermaster.

I appreciate where you are trying to go with the article...as a former expat myself, I can understand the need for a decent system...but you chose an enthusiast level case to compare to a SFF case and that just makes no sense.

Maybe a better article would be to contrast/compare a Sugo to the Coolermaster...


----------



## Sannakji

How do we know this is an issue with the motherboard? Does this happen with the same motherboard in a different case? Links? I don't want to spread any misinformation.

I'll have a look at my wording as well, see if I can change it from 'small form-factor' to 'mini-ITX'. Your average game might not know what that means but I'll see what I can do.

Some people do consider it to be a SFF PC case though; http://lifehacker.com/most-popular-small-form-factor-pc-case-bitfenix-prodig-473239688


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> How do we know this is an issue with the motherboard? Does this happen with the same motherboard in a different case? Links? I don't want to spread any misinformation.
> 
> I'll have a look at my wording as well, see if I can change it from 'small form-factor' to 'mini-ITX'. Your average game might not know what that means but I'll see what I can do.


Links or proof that it isn't? I'm not here to provide your research for you. If you want to write an article, it is up to you to provide your own research and accept the responsibility if it is wrong.


----------



## Sannakji

I did.

Searched 'asrock z77 itx usb problem' and found no evidence to your claim.


----------



## longroadtrip

"ASRock USB 3.0 not working" yields 180,000 results

However, after further research it looks like there are actually a couple other issues at play here as well...Looks like there is an issue with Windows 7 drivers at install that keeps the front ports from working if USB devices are connected during initial install...and yes, I'm not afraid to admit it...a defective USB 3.0 cable on the Prodigy that can be replaced if you contact them.

I still stand by my general critique of your article though.


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I still stand by my general critique of your article though.


And I intend to take any recommendations on board and amend the post, hence posting it here first







I plan to change any mention of 'small form-factor' to compact. It's not really about comparing SFF cases per se, more 'what is a good case for a generally transient person and which is not'. If I hadn't been under the illusion that the Prodigy doesn't really fit that lifestyle, I wouldn't own one.









I'll also mention that the USB issue probably is a software issue (though, not really recorded on the Z77E-ITX so much). My drivers are all up to date. Thanks for your input, I intend it to be a well rounded post that helps people like me, not some kind of Bitfenix slamming exercise. I quite like my Prodigy, but it has some serious shortcomings for someone in my situation.


----------



## audioholic

Hey everyone good news! The bitspower fittings are making things really easy and it all seems to be going together. I will probably have to order some more fittings as I dont want to put a bunch of money into ffittings when these will work just fine.








Going to paint my radiator black as soon as the weather clears up and humidity goes back down(yeah for Wisconsin weather)
I will post a picture as soon as I can


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> And I intend to take any recommendations on board and amend the post, hence posting it here first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to change any mention of 'small form-factor' to compact. It's not really about comparing SFF cases per se, more 'what is a good case for a generally transient person and which is not'. If I hadn't been under the illusion that the Prodigy doesn't really fit that lifestyle, I wouldn't own one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll also mention that the USB issue probably is a software issue (though, not really recorded on the Z77E-ITX so much). My drivers are all up to date. Thanks for your input, I intend it to be a well rounded post that helps people like me, not some kind of Bitfenix slamming exercise. I quite like my Prodigy, but it has some serious shortcomings for someone in my situation.


The whole issue with the Prodigy being called SFF has been a thorn in the side...A lot of people assume that because it is mITX, it is automatically an SFF case, and this is just not true. According to current Intel developer specs (http://www.formfactors.org/developer%5Cspecs%5CuATX_SFF_Case_Study_Rev1_0.pdf), Small Form Factor is anything between 8 and 19 Liters and Ultra Small Form Factor is 4 to 7 Liters. I build SFF systems for a living and would have laughed if a journalist or columnist had asked me about it being SFF.

I can certainly understand where you are coming from with regard to portability. If I needed to carry it around with me, I wouldn't own one (two actually) either. It certainly isn't an SFF case nor is it really all that portable...for a LAN rig, it may work, but is still larger than I would want for even that.







As a compact desktop replacement, it is a very versatile case...with a little modding, it becomes an incredible case.

I do appreciate that you took the time to step into the lion's den so to speak, and accept critiques of your article. This shows that you are more interested in presenting a fair and well rounded article. I look forward to reading the final article!


----------



## Bazinga11

So I replaced the board and when I turn the PSU on the power light automatically goes on... But when I click it nothing happens. Did I do something wrong with the panel or something? The only thing I removed during this whole thing was the graphics card. Also I don't know if this is normal or if it happened before, but when I touch the back panel of my case I feel a slight tingle of electricity. So I immediately turned the power off... Is it because my hands are a little sweaty? Someone please help I'm going to start paniking


----------



## mshaddix

Double check that the side panel connectors are connected properly. My side panel connectors are a little loose, I usually run into problems when doing some work inside my case.


----------



## Bazinga11

But I don't get why the power light stays on all the time... I'm not 100% sure but I think my graphics cars may have cut the audio connector but I'm not 100% sure. I don't want to touch anything, scared of breaking something :/ I don't understand the continuous flow of electricity in the case, I don't think it ever did that. I think I may not have aligned the power buttons properly and maybe one of them is being pressed not stop?

Edit: The buttons still make a clicking noise so I don't think its that. I have no idea.the green light on the mono goes on when I flip the switch but the power light is on the case is ready on and when I click the power button or reset nothing happens ***. No flashes or anything


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Hey LRT, PSU qs again. Intel 3770k and a 7770 which might move up to a 7970. PSU consumption? Also how much would an entire rig being linked in with corsair link change the wattage, if at all.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Hey LRT, PSU qs again. Intel 3770k and a 7770 which might move up to a 7970. PSU consumption? Also how much would an entire rig being linked in with corsair link change the wattage, if at all.


A 7770 maxes out at 83W. The 7970 maxes out at 273W (although there are a couple models that can go as high as 350W)

Not including the GPU, you would be safe to figure 200W for an OC'd 3770k system (mobo, RAM, CPU, couple of drives, 4-5 fans)

I couldn't find any info on the link kits, but taking an educated guess...I would say they have a very small power draw as the lighting is all LED. You could easily be pretty safe calculating it at about 15-20W (and this is probably more than double needed,) so taking the system, GPU, Link...that is about 500W. Add 10-20% to that to keep it at the most efficient rating...looking at 550-600W. If it was me, I would probably jump to a 650W


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> A 7770 maxes out at 83W. The 7970 maxes out at 273W (although there are a couple models that can go as high as 350W)
> 
> Not including the GPU, you would be safe to figure 200W for an OC'd 3770k system (mobo, RAM, CPU, couple of drives, 4-5 fans)
> 
> I couldn't find any info on the link kits, but taking an educated guess...I would say they have a very small power draw as the lighting is all LED. You could easily be pretty safe calculating it at about 15-20W (and this is probably more than double needed,) so taking the system, GPU, Link...that is about 500W. Add 10-20% to that to keep it at the most efficient rating...looking at 550-600W. If it was me, I would probably jump to a 650W


Aight thanks mate, will probably get an AX 760 then, simple because its digital, unless there's a lower rated one with that support. Making my prodigy my main rig for the time being (until I pop a 3930 in my main)


----------



## Anoxy

My side panel LEDs didn't even work when I plugged them in, but I don't really care.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> My side panel LEDs didn't even work when I plugged them in, but I don't really care.


if you sleep with your rig on... be glad! lol


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Aight thanks mate, will probably get an AX 760 then, simple because its digital, unless there's a lower rated one with that support. Making my prodigy my main rig for the time being (until I pop a 3930 in my main)


760 is a decent PSU...nothing wrong with going with having the extra room to grow


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> My side panel LEDs didn't even work when I plugged them in, but I don't really care.


Mine have never worked also. I emailed bitfenix for a replacement ... just waiting to hear from them.


----------



## Bazinga11

My LEDs never worked when I got it, but when it was because I was using the Asus extender thing. Connect the backwards and they will start working.


----------



## almighty15

Still needs

- SSD
- Bitfenix Recon controller
- More Xigmatek Fan
- Smaller fully modular PSU
- Mounting my Antec 620 cooler to my 7950
- Maybe mounting both coolers to the roof


----------



## barebackbadger

Well my ek backplate came today...
Cant install it though if im leaving the original evga fans on the front because i cant install the screws. Gutted!
Thats £22 down the drain

Also purchased a dimastech push button with orange led and 60cm power cable, but there are no instructions








How do i wire it up
Here are the items, have searched online cant find a manual/instructions
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-000-DF
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-023-DT


----------



## SniperTeamTango

anyone have an opinion?:

Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI
http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4337#ov

OR

Asrock Z77-E
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77E-ITX/


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quite final design drafts. This time with a solid sidepanel and more vents. Might start with these, and give ti a try how it´s gona be tempwhise when the vents are closed => Clean Plexi window


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> anyone have an opinion?:
> 
> Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI
> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4337#ov
> 
> OR
> 
> Asrock Z77-E
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77E-ITX/


asrock z77e-itx


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Well my ek backplate came today...
> Cant install it though if im leaving the original evga fans on the front because i cant install the screws. Gutted!
> Thats £22 down the drain
> 
> Also purchased a dimastech push button with orange led and 60cm power cable, but there are no instructions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do i wire it up
> Here are the items, have searched online cant find a manual/instructions
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-000-DF
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-023-DT


No worries BBB...got you covered...

Here are how you wire the switches...(This has both the 16mm and 22mm switches)


----------



## boy005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> anyone have an opinion?:
> 
> Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI
> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4337#ov
> 
> OR
> 
> Asrock Z77-E
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77E-ITX/
> 
> 
> 
> asrock z77e-itx
Click to expand...

+ 1

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> asrock z77e-itx


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boy005*
> 
> + 1
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


But why exactly, its 10 dollars more. Im dropping a 3770k in it.


----------



## longroadtrip

Because there are no voltage adjustments for OCing in the BIOS on the Gigabyte...









http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/Z77N-WiFi/12.html


----------



## deafboy

Quick question, are the feet and handles metal?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

No, it's plastic, but it's a strong plastic!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Because there are no voltage adjustments for OCing in the BIOS on the Gigabyte...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/Z77N-WiFi/12.html


this exactly.


----------



## longroadtrip

I had to do a doubletake to find Tux...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> No, it's plastic, but it's a strong plastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this exactly.


Tyvm

And no, its aluminum coated in soft touch IIRC. Mine have some light cuts in them and there's somethin shiny in it.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> anyone have an opinion?:
> 
> Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI
> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4337#ov
> 
> OR
> 
> Asrock Z77-E
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77E-ITX/


It depends on the need you have from the board. The Z77N has less overclocking options due to not being able to tweak the voltages. Any overclocking would be done on stock voltages. So if you are going to do any hard overclocking then the Z77-E is the better choice. If however you want only basic overclocking the lower cost Z77N is a way better board.

Will add another point as well, without fail every Microcenter employee I have spoken with has advised steering clear of ASRock boards. They have a much higher return rate and it seems to just in general be a lower quality board.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> No, it's plastic, but it's a strong plastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this exactly.


Bummer, thanks! +rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Tyvm
> 
> And no, its aluminum coated in soft touch IIRC. Mine have some light cuts in them and there's somethin shiny in it.


hmmm...

+virtualy rep, lol


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> It depends on the need you have from the board. The Z77N has less overclocking options due to not being able to tweak the voltages. Any overclocking would be done on stock voltages. So if you are going to do any hard overclocking then the Z77-E is the better choice. If however you want only basic overclocking the lower cost Z77N is a way better board.
> 
> Will add another point as well, without fail every Microcenter employee I have spoken with has advised steering clear of ASRock boards. They have a much higher return rate and it seems to just in general be a lower quality board.


Not at my local Microcenter...As with every brand, certain board have their quirks. Overall, ASRock is proving to be an incredible value for the dollar and the quality of their boards has really stepped up even since the P67 boards.


----------



## 303869

I'll recommend the asrock, although im not oc'ing ive been very impressed with the board and the quality is very high from what i can make out. It also looks like a premium board which i know doesnt make any difference to performance but i like good looking hardware and is a big factor when i make my purchases. For example i spent £115 on corsair dominator platinum 16gb 1600mhz ram kit purely for the looks. I already had a gskill 16gb 1866mhz kit which i bought for less than half the plats but looked terrible in my 600t.

The asrock is a feature rich board with a msata port on the bottom of the board which i like. I did have the asus itx deluxe in mind aswell but i didnt like the look of the big voltage regulator unit sticking up (looks again)







plus it was more expensive.


----------



## lolwatpear

anyone know if a new revision of the prodigy will come out soon?


----------



## esberelias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Looks great!


Thank you Kindly









You can go ahead and ADD ME to the club plz


----------



## esberelias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> May I ask what PSu and what mod if any was used? Looks great!


PSU is a Corsair HX520 that I had laying around.

I only need 1 Sata power for the SSD so I actually cut the modular cable and rewired it to just 1 Sata power to save room. everything else fit on the other side of the PSU (4 pin, 6 pin and the rest of the 24 pin cable + the fan controller cables


----------



## crash01

When will be available the BLUE prodigy, will be available also new panels?

I really would have a softouch panel black / blue frame. Also with silver frame could be ok.
The mesh is a mess for dust....I have already a 2nd dust filter and softouch panel is really cool!


----------



## Fateman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*


where did you get such a filter for the front fan? Is it any effective?


----------



## almighty15

Guys can the Bitfenix Recon fan controller work with any 3 pin fan? Or does it only work with 4 pin PWM fans?


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> Guys can the Bitfenix Recon fan controller work with any 3 pin fan? Or does it only work with 4 pin PWM fans?


I have it and works perfect with 3pin fans









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> where did you get such a filter for the front fan? Is it any effective?


It is a DEMciflex filter, im italian..so from an italian reseller (drako.it).
Works very good anyway and fits under the front panel


----------



## Bennny

What are people doing for air flow with the white cases? I have one, with a 200mm fan, but I'm not sure if it helps or just swirls hot air around the case. I am running an overclocked 7970 and it gets pretty hot in there. Is there a white mesh cover available?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esberelias*
> 
> Thank you Kindly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go ahead and ADD ME to the club plz


Added...


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will be available the BLUE prodigy, will be available also new panels?
> 
> I really would have a softouch panel black / blue frame. Also with silver frame could be ok.
> The mesh is a mess for dust....I have already a 2nd dust filter and softouch panel is really cool!


The Blue Prodigy will be available in a few weeks 5-8weeks in the states, I do not know about the timing for other countries.
It is hard to say if they will release new front panels right off with it or later on after sales pick up for the Blue and Green.

That is an interesting filter indeed. Do you have more information or pictures on it?


----------



## crash01

No sorry, I mean is simple..is a filter









It is magnetic, so very easy to fit and clean.
http://www.demcifilter.com/


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> No worries BBB...got you covered...
> 
> Here are how you wire the switches...(This has both the 16mm and 22mm switches)


Brilliant! Just wired it up to check (wasn't doubting you) and it works fine, not bothered wiring it direct to 12v just used the led jumpers on mobo but the orange is bright enough for me.

You dont have a fix so i can get my ek backplate on my evga gtx670 without using a watercooler do you?


----------



## theDARKW0LF

Haven't been on here in around 2 years or something... But I'm finally rebuilding my desktop into something more compact and portable, as I travel a lot.

I've gotten a bit confused as to which dimensions are important when fitting a PSU into the Prodigy. It appears to me like some of the listings on Newegg will tell me the depth-width-height while others will tell me the width-height-depth, and it just confuses me when it comes to the width and depth. I'm assuming the depth is the length of the PSU, and therefore the determining factor in whether it will fit into the Prodigy or not? Can anyone help me narrow down a good PSU around 600-650 watts that will fit fine in the Prodigy?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theDARKW0LF*
> 
> Haven't been on here in around 2 years or something... But I'm finally rebuilding my desktop into something more compact and portable, as I travel a lot.
> 
> I've gotten a bit confused as to which dimensions are important when fitting a PSU into the Prodigy. It appears to me like some of the listings on Newegg will tell me the depth-width-height while others will tell me the width-height-depth, and it just confuses me when it comes to the width and depth. I'm assuming the depth is the length of the PSU, and therefore the determining factor in whether it will fit into the Prodigy or not? Can anyone help me narrow down a good PSU around 600-650 watts that will fit fine in the Prodigy?


If you see ~5.9" that is how wide it is, and the height is ~3.4", and the depth can vary, but as long as it is under 160mm/6.29921" it can fit tightly without modifications. 140mm/5.51181" is the recommended depth for this case to fit modular cables. You can do some easy mods to allow longer PSUs such as PSU extenders, motherboard standoffs, or just letting it hang out the back (I don't recommend that last one, however the first two give good results).


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Brilliant! Just wired it up to check (wasn't doubting you) and it works fine, not bothered wiring it direct to 12v just used the led jumpers on mobo but the orange is bright enough for me.
> 
> You dont have a fix so i can get my ek backplate on my evga gtx670 without using a watercooler do you?


Depending on the model of GPU, just remove the cooler screws, put the backplate on (be sure to use the little washers that EK provides) and then screw them back on...You might need longer screws depending...It's hit and miss whether this will work or not.

If that doesn't work..velcro tape...


----------



## audioholic

Guys I am thinking of a new pump....I know that we don't have a lot of room. And I know this isn't the watercooling thread. But am looking for some answers other than "MOAR POWWWEERR"
So basically I am looking for very quiet operation(I have an Eheim pump which is dead silent, but you need a wall outlet to plug it in, that and it is massive)
So obviously I am looking at the MCP35x, plugging it into my Recon. I know the Recon is not PWM but it should still work right?
I would consider the Drive II but at 144 bucks, and I already have my CPU block, I just can't see doing that.
I will be running two 240 EX radiators along with my CPU and GPU block.
I already have three different sizes of reservoirs(40, 80, and a 150mm)

SO I am open to any suggestions. My build has been going on long enough I am willing to wait that much longer to do everything right.
Thanks guys!


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Depending on the model of GPU, just remove the cooler screws, put the backplate on (be sure to use the little washers that EK provides) and then screw them back on...You might need longer screws depending...It's hit and miss whether this will work or not.
> 
> If that doesn't work..velcro tape...


Doesnt work! Because cant get the cooler fans screwed back in...
Ill leave it off.
Cheers anyway


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Guys I am thinking of a new pump....I know that we don't have a lot of room. And I know this isn't the watercooling thread. But am looking for some answers other than "MOAR POWWWEERR"
> So basically I am looking for very quiet operation(I have an Eheim pump which is dead silent, but you need a wall outlet to plug it in, that and it is massive)
> So obviously I am looking at the MCP35x, plugging it into my Recon. I know the Recon is not PWM but it should still work right?
> I would consider the Drive II but at 144 bucks, and I already have my CPU block, I just can't see doing that.
> I will be running two 240 EX radiators along with my CPU and GPU block.
> I already have three different sizes of reservoirs(40, 80, and a 150mm)
> 
> SO I am open to any suggestions. My build has been going on long enough I am willing to wait that much longer to do everything right.
> Thanks guys!


If you like the Eheim pumps..why not do either the Alphacool or Aquacomputer variations...

I've had the Aquastream XT Ultra and it was dead silent.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Hey LRT last q

3770k stock and a HD 7770, safe to run on a 500 watt that probably can't truly do 500?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Hey LRT last q
> 
> 3770k stock and a HD 7770, safe to run on a 500 watt that probably can't truly do 500?


Depends on the rating...So long as you can get about 450W, you should be ok...


----------



## dman811

3770K uses ~77W on stock, and the 7770 uses ~80W, so ya you should be OK, but I will let LRT comment as well.

Got ninja'd by LRT


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Hey LRT last q
> 
> 3770k stock and a HD 7770, safe to run on a 500 watt that probably can't truly do 500?


I used on DimasTech a ZS550W with 3770K @ 5000 with 7970/580 OC









I think that also a 430 can be enough


----------



## flicka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will be available the BLUE prodigy, will be available also new panels?
> 
> I really would have a softouch panel black / blue frame. Also with silver frame could be ok.
> The mesh is a mess for dust....I have already a 2nd dust filter and softouch panel is really cool!


Hi crash01, Ive just ordered the filter from drako.it but now I'm unsure if it is the right one. I've chosed the 230mm, can you please confirm that is the right one?
Thanks in advance
Ciao
Roberto (from Italy too)


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 3770K uses ~77W on stock, and the 7770 uses ~80W, so ya you should be OK, but I will let LRT comment as well.
> 
> Got ninja'd by LRT


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> I used on DimasTech a ZS550W with 3770K @ 5000 with 7970/580 OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that also a 430 can be enough


The thing to not forget is the efficiency loss...as an example, if the PSU is running at 50% efficiency...and the system is drawing 300W..the PSU is actually drawing 450W from the wall. This is part of the reason an efficient PSU is highly recommended.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Especially if you've got a 50% efficient jobber right now! (lol)


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> The thing to not forget is the efficiency loss...as an example, if the PSU is running at 50% efficiency...and the system is drawing 300W..the PSU is actually drawing 450W from the wall. This is part of the reason an efficient PSU is highly recommended.


Oh I really do not care what it pulls from the wall, its just not the most high end of units, so Im a bit antsy.

My prodigy is getting a very, very large overhaul soon


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flicka*
> 
> Hi crash01, Ive just ordered the filter from drako.it but now I'm unsure if it is the right one. I've chosed the 230mm, can you please confirm that is the right one?
> Thanks in advance
> Ciao
> Roberto (from Italy too)


Ciao Roberto, yes it is right.
Item id 9728 (you can check in url of the product)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> The thing to not forget is the efficiency loss...as an example, if the PSU is running at 50% efficiency...and the system is drawing 300W..the PSU is actually drawing 450W from the wall. This is part of the reason an efficient PSU is highly recommended.


You are right


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Oh I really do not care what it pulls from the wall, its just not the most high end of units, so Im a bit antsy.
> 
> My prodigy is getting a very, very large overhaul soon


But you do..that is the max rating on the PSU...example...a 450W PSU can't sustain pulling 550W from the wall for very long...that is part of the whole purpose to knowing the specs on your PSU and the wattage draw of your system...


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Hey peeps, can 2x240mm rads or 2x280mm rads fit in the front? with modding of course. Side by Side.


----------



## barebackbadger

Not 100% finished, still got to get some windows cut which my uncle is helping me out here








Also got to mount my power button to panel and sort out my recon temp cables (god knows where i am going to put them?)











Was going to call this build the Wanderer, after my football team but they have had an horrendous 18 months (the kit is that colour) but dont want to doom/curse my pc so this is called the 'Orange Knight' (love castle crashers)

Oh would just like to thank LRT, Dman, audioholic and a few others for your help on this.
I wouldnt of got anywhere near this stage if it wasnt for you guys.
Credit where credit is due, you guys have been brilliant!


----------



## afallickwang

Can't wait to do a blue Prodigy build. I own a white one but got to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Not 100% finished, still got to get some windows cut which my uncle is helping me out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got to mount my power button to panel and sort out my recon temp cables (god knows where i am going to put them?)
> 
> Was going to call this build the Wanderer, after my football team but they have had an horrendous 18 months (the kit is that colour) but dont want to doom/curse my pc so this is called the 'Orange Knight' (love castle crashers)
> 
> Oh would just like to thank LRT, Dman, audioholic and a few others for your help on this.
> I wouldnt of got anywhere near this stage if it wasnt for you guys.
> Credit where credit is due, you guys have been brilliant!


How are you holding the recon fan controller in place?


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> How are you holding the recon fan controller in place?


Sort of made my own bracket from some old hp server rails

I Cut them to make them shorter and sprayed them black (aint got a picture sorry)


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Not 100% finished, still got to get some windows cut which my uncle is helping me out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got to mount my power button to panel and sort out my recon temp cables (god knows where i am going to put them?)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sexy pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to call this build the Wanderer, after my football team but they have had an horrendous 18 months (the kit is that colour) but dont want to doom/curse my pc so this is called the 'Orange Knight' (love castle crashers)
> 
> Oh would just like to thank LRT, Dman, audioholic and a few others for your help on this.
> I wouldnt of got anywhere near this stage if it wasnt for you guys.
> Credit where credit is due, you guys have been brilliant!


Glad I could help a Prodigy owner when I don't even own one!


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Hey peeps, can 2x240mm rads or 2x280mm rads fit in the front? with modding of course. Side by Side.


nope


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Not 100% finished, still got to get some windows cut which my uncle is helping me out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got to mount my power button to panel and sort out my recon temp cables (god knows where i am going to put them?)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to call this build the Wanderer, after my football team but they have had an horrendous 18 months (the kit is that colour) but dont want to doom/curse my pc so this is called the 'Orange Knight' (love castle crashers)
> 
> Oh would just like to thank LRT, Dman, audioholic and a few others for your help on this.
> I wouldnt of got anywhere near this stage if it wasnt for you guys.
> Credit where credit is due, you guys have been brilliant!


Build looks great!









happy I was able to help out!


----------



## audioholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Not 100% finished, still got to get some windows cut which my uncle is helping me out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got to mount my power button to panel and sort out my recon temp cables (god knows where i am going to put them?)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to call this build the Wanderer, after my football team but they have had an horrendous 18 months (the kit is that colour) but dont want to doom/curse my pc so this is called the 'Orange Knight' (love castle crashers)
> 
> Oh would just like to thank LRT, Dman, audioholic and a few others for your help on this.
> I wouldnt of got anywhere near this stage if it wasnt for you guys.
> Credit where credit is due, you guys have been brilliant!


No problem!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> nope


Crap! Thanks for the reply, looks like the 200mm rad it is xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Can't wait to do a blue Prodigy build. I own a white one but got to figure out what to do with it.


Same here, I hope NewEgg gets it release day or very soon after, I found NCIX to be a bit slow on shipping.


----------



## afallickwang

Apart from a cobalt blue model, there is going to be a green version too?







Nice.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Apart from a cobalt blue model, there is going to be a green version too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.


Yep


----------



## afallickwang

Add me to the White Prodigy owners club. Going to build a low power HTPC style gaming rig using a Biostar E-350 Deluxe board.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Add me to the White Prodigy owners club. Going to build a low power HTPC style gaming rig using a Biostar E-350 Deluxe board.


I believe you need to first post pics of your Prodigy before being added to the club.


----------



## ChloesDad

thanks









Well, i got the corsair AX760i PSU in there, but you were right, it was a mission!

everything works and looks good. I wonder if anyone thinks its a problem that the graphics card reaches 80 degrees C during gaming? just that there isn't much more room in there for any more cooling...


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChloesDad*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i got the corsair AX760i PSU in there, but you were right, it was a mission!
> 
> everything works and looks good. I wonder if anyone thinks its a problem that the graphics card reaches 80 degrees C during gaming? just that there isn't much more room in there for any more cooling...


What side panel are you using? Obviously using the 'stock' vented one would be preferable for cooling purposes.


----------



## cr4p

Can I join?


----------



## cr4p

*oopps double post*


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Looks good!

is it "as large" as most SFF enthusiasts think?


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> is it "as large" as most SFF enthusiasts think?


thanks! yes, I expected it to be a lil more than that big. It dwarfs my good ol' cm elite 120


----------



## psychicone

New build just need to tidy the cables and install the temp sensors.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> is it "as large" as most SFF enthusiasts think?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! yes, I expected it to be a lil more than that big. It dwarfs my good ol' cm elite 120
Click to expand...

So.. it's larger, but not like " OMG IT'S TOOOOOO LARGE!!!







" as some of the real SFF enthusiasts would say right?

well even so, I figure they haven't ever seen a full tower so... lol


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychicone*
> 
> New build just need to tidy the cables and install the temp sensors.


Nice, what fan is that on the front panel?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> So.. it's larger, but not like " OMG IT'S TOOOOOO LARGE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " as some of the real SFF enthusiasts would say right?
> 
> well even so, I figure they haven't ever seen a full tower so... lol


yes yes. only the handles make it that big.







my 23 inch monitor will look like a 5 inch screen if put side by side with those full towers.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Nice, what fan is that on the front panel?
> 
> yes yes. only the handles make it that big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 23 inch monitor will look like a 5 inch screen if put side by side with those full towers.


Bitfenix recon

and yeah... that's what my Switch 810 did... lol


----------



## psychicone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Nice, what fan is that on the front panel?
> yes yes. only the handles make it that big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 23 inch monitor will look like a 5 inch screen if put side by side with those full towers.


It's 200 mm Bitfenix Spectre pro fan.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychicone*
> 
> It's 200 mm Bitfenix Spectre pro fan.


gotta get one of those 200mm fans. with blue leds also.







then I'm going to replace the left side panel of my prodigy to be full transparent acrylic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Bitfenix recon
> 
> and yeah... that's what my Switch 810 did... lol


haha lol. I always want to get me a full tower, but I'm a person whose always on the go. And it will be very difficult to bring along your full-tower-bigger-than-your-chiller with you anywhere you want to go.







))


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> haha lol. I always want to get me a full tower, but I'm a person whose always on the go. And it will be very difficult to bring along your full-tower-bigger-than-your-chiller with you anywhere you want to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))


unless you got the CM storm stryker, but that is a good point lol


----------



## Trilas

My little monster. Please add me









Not quite finished with the inside job. Still need to attach my probes and get some sleeved cables. But besides that I´m quite satisfied with the case


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trilas*
> 
> My little monster. Please add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite finished with the inside job. Still need to attach my probes and get some sleeved cables. But besides that I´m quite satisfied with the case


VERY nice


----------



## almighty15

Guys has anyone managed to put a Antec/Corsair all in one cooler on the GPU in this case?


----------



## dman811

I think I have seen someone asking for a mounting bracket for their GPU to AIO cool in this case in Dwood's thread. Not sure though.


----------



## ChloesDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*
> 
> What side panel are you using? Obviously using the 'stock' vented one would be preferable for cooling purposes.


Just the stock one, yes. I took it off when i noticed the card's temp, and that lowered it by 5 degrees, down to 75. this was after an hour of bioshock infinite on ultra settings mind you. But still, the room temp is not warm at the moment, we're coming up to winter. I'm worried what it will be like in the summer.. might have to see if i can squeeze some cooling onto the back of the card....


----------



## afallickwang

I mated an AMD E-350D (Biostar) processor with a Nvidia GTX 660Ti in my white Prodigy case. Call me insane now eh? All on a Thermaltake 430W power supply.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

My Prodigy arrived today. I'll post pics tomorrow. I'm still looking for a motherboard and CPU.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> I mated an AMD E-350D (Biostar) processor with a Nvidia GTX 660Ti in my white Prodigy case. Call me insane now eh? All on a Thermaltake 430W power supply.


That's a bottleneck waiting to happen...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That's a bottleneck waiting to happen...


Or a fire.


----------



## dman811

I like fires... but only when I start them and have a lot of friends around... computer hardware + fire =


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> I mated an AMD E-350D (Biostar) processor with a Nvidia GTX 660Ti in my white Prodigy case. Call me insane now eh? All on a Thermaltake 430W power supply.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bottleneck waiting to happen...
Click to expand...

major bottleneck indeed.

Why not just use the e350D board for an HTPC and get an intel board + cpu for the prodigy rig


----------



## Sannakji

OK guys, one more look at this before I put it out there (sorry for the spam). I made the changes recommended. My main concern is that it is fair.

http://waygeek.wordpress.com/2013/05/03/building-a-portable-small-form-factor-pc/

(Not sure why the URL is not updating, I've removed all references to the Prodigy being SFF).

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> OK guys, one more look at this before I put it out there (sorry for the spam). I made the changes recommended. My main concern is that it is fair.
> 
> http://waygeek.wordpress.com/2013/05/03/building-a-portable-small-form-factor-pc/
> 
> (Not sure why the URL is not updating, I've removed all references to the Prodigy being SFF).
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Had a read through and going to be completely honest
1. I have no idea what an 'Ex-pat' is,
2. I don't think either of those cases deserve to be compared they are clearly designed for different types of users.
3. I also don't think that you can really compare an ITX build to a laptop, there are obvious portability differences, power usage and reasons you'd want a laptop instead. Which to me if you wanted to justify your reasons behind an ITX build then you should have concentrated on that. This way you'd be able to talk about the need for a monitor/keyboard and mouse on your journey, this to me makes any ITX rig not really portable - More of less cumbersome.
4. You seem to just be writing about your issues with the Prodigy and how you've justified your Coolermaster 120 purchase over it. Looking at your 'Summary' you've given 1 negative to the Coolermaster and only 1 positive to the Prodigy. I won't go into detail but you've missed a huge amount of comparisons and only concentrate on what the Coolermaster did better for you.
5. Finally, I think you haven't been exactly clear on your original needs for an ITX system - If you originally went for the Prodigy in the first place then you must of been comfortable with the size, so marking it down because of that isn't exactly fair. The dimensions are readily available to users before purchasing and I assume that would be a key factor to anyone before purchasing (Especially from your travelling requirements).

Overall it does make some good points, I just feel you've written it with a clear bias instead of an objective standpoint. From someone (Me) who owns a Prodigy and is curious about the Coolermaster it's really not very helpful - Sorry.


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*
> 
> Had a read through and going to be completely honest
> 1. I have no idea what an 'Ex-pat' is,


Ex-Patriate.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*
> 
> 2. I don't think either of those cases deserve to be compared they are clearly designed for different types of users.


I wouldn't own both if that were the case. If it was my error in buying the Prodigy, fine, and that's what the post is there for; to prevent people like me making the same mistake in the future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*
> 
> 3. I also don't think that you can really compare an ITX build to a laptop


I didn't. I compared two ITX cases. I did briefly mention laptops and their popularity with ex-pats though. My argument was yes, we need portability, but do we need to reduce ourselves to just laptops?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*
> 
> 4. You seem to just be writing about your issues with the Prodigy and how you've justified your Coolermaster 120 purchase over it. Looking at your 'Summary' you've given 1 negative to the Coolermaster and only 1 positive to the Prodigy. I won't go into detail but you've missed a huge amount of comparisons and only concentrate on what the Coolermaster did better for you.


This post is aimed at expats; therefore the pro's and con's are also catered to that demographic. The Prodigy is amazing for water cooling; but that is not a realistic goal for people who travel a lot. No use mentioning pros and cons that are wholly irrelevant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*
> 
> 5. Finally, I think you haven't been exactly clear on your original needs for an ITX system


Completely untrue, I stated several reasons why I built my ITX system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*
> 
> Overall it does make some good points, I just feel you've written it with a clear bias instead of an objective standpoint.


The objective was to find the best case, from the standpoint of an ex-pat. My first Prodigy arrived broken, the panel on my second one doesn't function properly (problems dozens have had) and it is far taller than the Coolermaster. I can't help these things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*
> 
> From someone (Me) who owns a Prodigy and is curious about the Coolermaster it's really not very helpful - Sorry.


What do you find lacking in the Coolermaster coverage? It's a no frills case, and does everything, sans maybe (easy) watercooling.


----------



## BuToNz

Thanks for the responses.

What I am trying to say is you don't seem to be clear on what kind of information you are giving. Are you trying to explain why an 'Ex-Pat' should go for an ITX system or are you trying to do a comparison?

*If the latter* it's extremely bias. Sure you've had a bad experience with the Prodigy but to no real fault of the case itself and more to do with your research before making the purchase (Size, USB header compatibility and material construction). You also mention that the handles are made of rubber which is wrong, they are made from plastic with a rubber type coating. Another inaccurate part is about the PSU, it actually states on specifications for the Coolermaster that a 180mm PSU is the maximum so it does allow the extra 20mm but you give a negative to the Prodigy for not fitting a 'Full-Size ATX' PSU. A 'Full-Size ATX' PSU is actually anything above 140mm so yes the Prodigy does fit one.

*If the former* you've gone about it in the wrong way - Sure an ITX system is portable as such you can carry it under your arm or in a luggage bag but you fail to talk about the required display/peripherals you'd also need to carry along with you. This significantly increases the bulk of a 'portable' computer, hence no doubt why people would use a laptop or tablet for travelling. You also fail to talk about any real benefit to having an ITX system over said laptop/tablet - HD gaming? That's really about it. So again you are looking at an even smaller demographic.

Let me be clear that I am trying to give some constructive criticism and not simply trying to pick holes in your blog post/review/comparison. If you'd like to respond to each of my points again but with the same defensive stance then I'll just leave you to it. You've asked for an opinion and I've given it, take it or leave it


----------



## Sannakji

It's simply a recommendation of what case to go for if you live abroad. I guess I could have just talked about the Coolermaster by itself, but I felt that because I owned both, and because I am an ex-pat, I'm in a unique position to share that particular experience. The comparison provided decent points of reference, IMO. It would be like comparing a goPro camera with say, a Panasonic TS4. That's fine, it works. But then you have the added element of 'for hikers' or, 'for scuba divers'. Which camera is best for this purpose and which is not. That's all.

And pretty much the first point on Bitfenix's official unveil/build of the Prodigy is noting the restricted PSU cage. It's also remarked on by loads of people throughout this thread; denying this fact... well... not sure how people get so attached to a piece of steel.

Rubber, plastic coated in rubber, what's the difference. The things break, often, which is unacceptable.

As is USB header incompatibility, not that that is the only issue with the Prodigy's panel, seems to me it has problems with the activity lights too... but my issue is probably 50/50 with the mobo and case, which I did make note of.

Any research I would have done regarding that would have proven useless; most ASRock USB 3.0 compatibility issues seem to happen on other boards, from my search yesterday. Which was done 7 months after I built, so the mobo would have been even younger. So it's not 'my fault'.

Thanks for all the feedback guys, I think I'm ready to put it out there now.







Looking forward to seeing more and more amazing Prodigy builds!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trilas*
> 
> My little monster. Please add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite finished with the inside job. Still need to attach my probes and get some sleeved cables. But besides that I´m quite satisfied with the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added...Nice systems!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> It's simply a recommendation of what case to go for if you live abroad. I guess I could have just talked about the Coolermaster by itself, but I felt that because I owned both, and because I am an ex-pat, I'm in a unique position to share that particular experience. The comparison provided decent points of reference, IMO. It would be like comparing a goPro camera with say, a Panasonic TS4. That's fine, it works. But then you have the added element of 'for hikers' or, 'for scuba divers'. Which camera is best for this purpose and which is not. That's all.
> 
> And pretty much the first point on Bitfenix's official unveil/build of the Prodigy is noting the restricted PSU cage. It's also remarked on by loads of people throughout this thread; denying this fact... well... not sure how people get so attached to a piece of steel.
> 
> Rubber, plastic coated in rubber, what's the difference. The things break, often, which is unacceptable.
> 
> As is USB header incompatibility, not that that is the only issue with the Prodigy's panel, seems to me it has problems with the activity lights too... but my issue is probably 50/50 with the mobo and case, which I did make note of.
> 
> Any research I would have done regarding that would have proven useless; most ASRock USB 3.0 compatibility issues seem to happen on other boards, from my search yesterday. Which was done 7 months after I built, so the mobo would have been even younger. So it's not 'my fault'.
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback guys, I think I'm ready to put it out there now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more and more amazing Prodigy builds!


Happy to see that the article is coming along!









I still go back to the fact that these 2 cases shouldn't be compared as they are aimed at entirely different market segments. You say that the Prodigy is marketed as a "compact case" (my recommendation) yet you don't explain how that is drastically different from an SFF case. Nobody in their right mind would build a system in the Prodigy to carry around S. Korea. If you want to compare SFF..what about the Sugo series cases and the Elite 120...or toss in a Wesena/Streacom. I still just don't buy into the premise of the article. Your criticism of the Prodigy for the most part is fair as far as the hardware is concerned...but the whole comparing it for portability, etc shows a lack of education and research on your part. A technically savvy person would read this article and laugh at the entire premise of it.


----------



## funnybutrandom

Does anyone know anywhere or anyone in the UK who would do a window cutting for me? I want to have a window similar to the left side on the right side, but not really confident to do it myself


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I still go back to the fact that these 2 cases shouldn't be compared as they are aimed at entirely different market segments.


I don't see how. They're both small, yet fully functional. Litre capacity or splitting hairs over their naming conventions doesn't really debunk anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Nobody in their right mind would build a system in the Prodigy to carry around S. Korea.


I built it because it looked small and portable. 5-10 youtube reviews in, I thought it was perfect for me, and looked small enough compared to the guys reviewing. I've not had my sanity assessed recently








but I could have gone with a Corsair case that reaches my belly-button, plenty of those around. Now comparing *that* and a Prodigy would be stupid, but it's just not crazy to compare two small cases, sorry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> but the whole comparing it for portability, etc shows a lack of education and research on your part. A technically savvy person would read this article and laugh at the entire premise of it.


It's got handles. It's marketed as compact. The whole internet says 'perfect for LAN parties' etc. Anyone saying that this case is not supposed to be portable, that's what would be funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txMj_WYLzPA
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18406992
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6104/origin-chronos-review-the-ultimate-lan-box
http://rog.asus.com/152712012/news/prodigy-projekt-a-watercooled-overclocked-mini-itx-lan-monster/
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/CyberpowerPC-LAN-LANIII-Gaming,21579.html
http://www.overclock.net/t/1279123/bitfenix-prodigy-lan-build-future-build-at-least-6-weeks-away

LAN rig= small, portable

Again, for people who are y'know, into RAM timings and stuff, this post might seem, a little 'basic'. But for your average PC gamer/user, nah; I stand by the fact that it's a fair comparison. I'm your average PC Gamer/digital artist/PC user. I watched *a lot* of videos about the Prodigy on youtube, looked at a lot of articles. Was convinced this case was for me. Spent probably two weeks researching the best case for my needs. I did come across the Coolermaster but felt the Prodigy was the cream of the crop. Now it may be, I do like the case, it's design is more 'polished' than the Coolermaster, but its height and manufacturing issues just take it out of the running for what I can recommend, personally, to a person in my situation. I'm keen to see Bitfenixs' next iteration on the case. Cheers for all the help folks!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> I don't see how. They're both small, yet fully functional. Litre capacity or splitting hairs over their naming conventions doesn't really debunk anything.


By your logic then...it's quite normal to compare a 900D to a 550D because they are both ATX cases...it's ridiculous and shows your ignorance. The Elite 120 is an SFF case, the Prodigy isn't and was never marketed as such. It isn't splitting hairs, they are both in different segments.

Quote:


> I built it because it looked small and portable. 5-10 youtube reviews in, I thought it was perfect for me, and looked small enough compared to the guys reviewing. I've not had my sanity assessed recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I could have gone with a Corsair case that reaches my belly-button, plenty of those around. Now comparing *that* and a Prodigy would be stupid, but it's just not crazy to compare two small cases, sorry.


Once again, you are refusing to look at the logic of established differences in case classes...refer to my statement above, that is basically what you are doing.
Quote:


> It's got handles. It's marketed as compact. The whole internet says 'perfect for LAN parties' etc. Anyone saying that this case is not supposed to be portable, that's what would be funny.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txMj_WYLzPA
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18406992
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6104/origin-chronos-review-the-ultimate-lan-box
> http://rog.asus.com/152712012/news/prodigy-projekt-a-watercooled-overclocked-mini-itx-lan-monster/
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/CyberpowerPC-LAN-LANIII-Gaming,21579.html
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1279123/bitfenix-prodigy-lan-build-future-build-at-least-6-weeks-away
> 
> LAN rig= small, portable


But your criteria is for it to fit in an overhead luggage compartment....taking it to your next door neighbor's house or a friend's house for a LAN party is an entirely different portability criteria. LAN rig doesn't in any way mean "small, portable"...it means it has a handle...the Bitfenix Survivor is a prime example of this.
Quote:


> Again, for people who are y'know, into RAM timings and stuff, this post might seem, a little 'basic'. But for your average PC gamer/user, nah; I stand by the fact that it's a fair comparison. I'm your average PC Gamer/digital artist/PC user. I watched *a lot* of videos about the Prodigy on youtube, looked at a lot of articles. Was convinced this case was for me. Spent probably two weeks researching the best case for my needs. I did come across the Coolermaster but felt the Prodigy was the cream of the crop. Now it may be, I do like the case, it's design is more 'polished' than the Coolermaster, but its height and manufacturing issues just take it out of the running for what I can recommend, personally, to a person in my situation. I'm keen to see Bitfenixs' next iteration on the case. Cheers for all the help folks!


Sounds to me like you're a person who didn't look at the case measurements and are upset about the fact the case was a little larger than you anticipated. As I stated in my previous posts, the hardware issues you had are fair criticisms, but this comparison in the name of "average PC users" just shows a complete and willful ignorance. Why don't you do your "average PC user" readers a favor and maybe cover the differences between an SFF case and a compact case?


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Sounds to me like you're a person who didn't look at the case measurements and are upset about the fact the case was a little larger than you anticipated. As I stated in my previous posts, the hardware issues you had are fair criticisms, but this comparison in the name of "average PC users" just shows a complete and willful ignorance. Why don't you do your "average PC user" readers a favor and maybe cover the differences between an SFF case and a compact case?


Exactly the point I was _*trying*_ to get across - yet somehow he thinks a bias 'comparison' will go down well with the Prodigy owners club.

Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## longroadtrip

He doesn't understand the three levels of knowledge...

You know that you know
You know that you don't know
You don't know that you don't know

And now I can add a fourth...
You refuse to know that you don't know

He'll write his little blog article...but I think it is fair to say that everybody here understands where his level of knowledge fits in...


----------



## darksen

pretty unbiased...

but this club does seem a little passive aggressive compared to the few clubs I've surfed into and posted questions. (asrock mobo/fractal design)

anyways, waiting for haswell to stuff the insides of the Prodigy.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

well I must admit... my prodigy is the most sff case I have ever owned









but that's just me of course. lol


----------



## longroadtrip

Mine is my Wesena ITX2..but that is really uSFF









The Prodigy has the same volume as several smaller mATX cases and is actually close in volume to your HP and Dell prebuilts...


----------



## sivoloc

Starting to modd my prodigy again!









Strip down time:


Drilled out ribbits:



and this is where my "rig" is working in atm, and old Antec full tower case







:



I have forgotten have "big" a fulltower is, but it will have to do for the next month or two, while i mod my loved Prodigy!

the plans so far for it is to rotate the mobo 90 degrees, simular to adamski's!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnybutrandom*
> 
> Does anyone know anywhere or anyone in the UK who would do a window cutting for me? I want to have a window similar to the left side on the right side, but not really confident to do it myself


You might try E22.biz...he's UK based

Can't wait to see it sivoloc!


----------



## longroadtrip

deleted


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Mine is my Wesena ITX2..but that is really uSFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Prodigy has the same volume as several smaller mATX cases and is actually *close in volume to your HP and Dell prebuilts*...


that's what I figure


----------



## SniperTeamTango

My definition of portable: WEIGHS UNDER 15 POUNDS, compared to my 75 lb main rig this is a nice difference. Well, will be until upgrades (muh hah haw)


----------



## dman811

My LAN rig is also my main rig, it is inside of a HAF932, not the most portable case especially if you refuse to put casters on it, but if I can carry a 29lb case halfway filled with hardware to weigh a total of ~60lbs ± 5lbs, then I consider it portable. I carry it back and forth on the bus to school at the beginning of the school year, end of the school year, and the Christmas break party, as well as a few other times throughout the year.


----------



## mshaddix

I don't really consider the Prodigy or CM Elite 120 to be sff/portable.

Just my opinion.


----------



## AusH20BF

got my computer up and running i over clocked my gtx 670 maxed it out at +150 on the gpu and +600 in the ram could get alittle more out of the ram maybe over clocked doing benchmarks and stress testing the gpu dont ever go past 40c its like min 22c max 36c the cpu is still at stock clock i needa start overclocking that tonight but at stock speed it sits at around 19c and max's out at 46c outside temp is at 19c at like 4am in the mornings i see cpu temps down at like 6c hehehe gotta love winter and watercooling so whats a good temp to keep under when overclocking the cpu i was gonna go for 4.5ghz but not sure let me know what you guys think


----------



## nostrata

Well i guess I'm finally ready to join the club. The lighting looks kind of blue in the photo but its just white normally. This was my first time playing with water cooling so I still wake up at night wondering if its leaking, but so far so good. I have the phobya 200mm radiator up front in a push/pull config with one fan on the outside, that is why the front plate sticks out further. A 120mm radiator is mounted in the back also in push/pull with one fan on the outside. The power supply is mounted with some 25mm standoffs i got at radio shack. I got the asrock mother board mainly for the built in wifi and the m-sata connector. Cpu is i5-3570k and Gpu is gtx660ti 3gb version, both with EK water blocks. This was also my first time sleeving a power supply, i went with para-cord following an orange and black theme to match the cougar fans.


----------



## longroadtrip

Very nice nostrata! Really like the orange and black color scheme!

I'll add you to the OP right now...


----------



## nostrata

Thanks!!! It took a lot longer than I wanted it to. And I learned quite a bit about myself, like 'I'm a terrible painter' and 'I'm terrible at fabrication', but I had fun and in the end it turned out pretty good, so I'm calling it a success. Its a whole lot nicer than my old lap-top anyways.


----------



## longroadtrip

Practice makes perfect...You'll know what to expect on your next rig!









How do you like your Schitt combo?


----------



## afallickwang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That's a bottleneck waiting to happen...


Epic fail. I couldn't even play SWTOR on medium settings. I gotta upgrade the processor by a lot.


----------



## zachcolton2

Hello all. . . .Finally made some progress in my white prodigy build. . . I have begun to decide what to buy. I was originally planning a high end build with some nice top end guts, but the money isn't all there. The computer only will be for web browsing, email and ultra light gaming. So far I have decided to downgrade my choice of a few components. I will put up some links here with rough ideas. The links are just for conversation. I may or may not buy the exact item shown from the exact site shown.

Blu Ray burner down to a regular DVD burner
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136259&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-CD+%2f+DVD+Burners-_-N82E16827136259&gclid=CN6WyIvzh7cCFQsy4AodjDEA4g
I only use the drive to make bootable linux DVD's to give to friends and family and the drive has no other uses.

Top end modular PSU to something lesser name, but still hopefully reputable and not modular (no one is going to see inside, so I don't mind tucking the wires away)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182044&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Power+Supplies-_-N82E16817182044&gclid=CPmV-6Pzh7cCFQTd4AodhlcApA

Even considering a Core i3 instead of an i5. I don't play any games really. Though Super Tux Kart is a favorite pass time and my Toshiba laptop here with a 2ghz sempron plays the game fine and my other laptop project with an Intel Duo 2.5 ghz plays the game at full specs without a hiccup. So any new processor with a separate graphics card will run my one and only game at its best settings. here's a graphics card idea.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5247879&SRCCODE=WEBGOOPA&cm_mmc_o=mH4CjC7BBTkwCjCV1-CjCE&gclid=CNr35PD0h7cCFUJN4AodQxgAsQ

HDD instead of an SSD. . . . I know, I don't use more than 50 gigs, so I should be using an SSD for speed, but looking to spend less here too.

RAM will be 4 or 8 gigs total since I dont even use half of the 2 gigs on this laptop here. Currently running Linux Mint 14 Cinnamon 64 bit, and will be running the same on the prodigy when it is up and running.

Was planning on the Deluxe P8Z77 ITX ASUS board and not planning on going lower since I need the Wifi due to where the cable modem is located. Not sure if there's a cheaper 1155 ITX board out there with wifi built in.

Not planning on overclocking any so the stock cooler should be fine. I hope

I don't know. . . all this planning and saving and thinking is harder than I thought. If I had more money to spend on this build, I would done by now. Hoping to not spend more than $ 600 on the guts altogether. Trying to nickel and dime anywhere possible in this build to spend as little as possible. Staring to feel overwhelmed by the planning stages of this project. The less it costs, the sooner it will be completed. Thank you to everyone who took a minute of their time to read this and hear my rambling nonsense. . . just throwing some rough ideas out there on the forum and learn some. . . I dunno. . .bah. . . .goodnight for now


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Epic fail. I couldn't even play SWTOR on medium settings. I gotta upgrade the processor by a lot.


Not to sound mean or anything, but it was a fail just begging to happen...


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zachcolton2*
> 
> Hello all. . . .Finally made some progress in my white prodigy build. . . I have begun to decide what to buy. I was originally planning a high end build with some nice top end guts, but the money isn't all there. The computer only will be for web browsing, email and ultra light gaming. So far I have decided to downgrade my choice of a few components. I will put up some links here with rough ideas. The links are just for conversation. I may or may not buy the exact item shown from the exact site shown.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:Wall of text!
> 
> 
> 
> Blu Ray burner down to a regular DVD burner
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136259&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-CD+%2f+DVD+Burners-_-N82E16827136259&gclid=CN6WyIvzh7cCFQsy4AodjDEA4g
> I only use the drive to make bootable linux DVD's to give to friends and family and the drive has no other uses.
> 
> Top end modular PSU to something lesser name, but still hopefully reputable and not modular (no one is going to see inside, so I don't mind tucking the wires away)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182044&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Power+Supplies-_-N82E16817182044&gclid=CPmV-6Pzh7cCFQTd4AodhlcApA
> 
> Even considering a Core i3 instead of an i5. I don't play any games really. Though Super Tux Kart is a favorite pass time and my Toshiba laptop here with a 2ghz sempron plays the game fine and my other laptop project with an Intel Duo 2.5 ghz plays the game at full specs without a hiccup. So any new processor with a separate graphics card will run my one and only game at its best settings. here's a graphics card idea.
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5247879&SRCCODE=WEBGOOPA&cm_mmc_o=mH4CjC7BBTkwCjCV1-CjCE&gclid=CNr35PD0h7cCFUJN4AodQxgAsQ
> 
> HDD instead of an SSD. . . . I know, I don't use more than 50 gigs, so I should be using an SSD for speed, but looking to spend less here too.
> 
> RAM will be 4 or 8 gigs total since I dont even use half of the 2 gigs on this laptop here. Currently running Linux Mint 14 Cinnamon 64 bit, and will be running the same on the prodigy when it is up and running.
> 
> Was planning on the Deluxe P8Z77 ITX ASUS board and not planning on going lower since I need the Wifi due to where the cable modem is located. Not sure if there's a cheaper 1155 ITX board out there with wifi built in.
> 
> Not planning on overclocking any so the stock cooler should be fine. I hope
> 
> I don't know. . . all this planning and saving and thinking is harder than I thought. If I had more money to spend on this build, I would done by now. Hoping to not spend more than $ 600 on the guts altogether. Trying to nickel and dime anywhere possible in this build to spend as little as possible. Staring to feel overwhelmed by the planning stages of this project. The less it costs, the sooner it will be completed. Thank you to everyone who took a minute of their time to read this and hear my rambling nonsense. . . just throwing some rough ideas out there on the forum and learn some. . . I dunno. . .bah. . . .goodnight for now


I wouldn't go near that PSU..that is one area you definitely don't want to buy lower quality on...The main reason is the fact that it is a 2 rail PSU..what that means is that you have to split all the wattage in your system between both rails so you don't overload one of them.

As for the motherboard, if all you need is wifi..here are a few other models that are cheaper that have wifi...
Z77 chipset:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130673

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128568

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157312

H77 chipset:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007627+600093976+600009028+600315499&QksAutoSuggestion=&ShowDeactivatedMark=False&Configurator=&IsNodeId=1&Subcategory=280&description=&hisInDesc=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&AdvancedSearch=1&srchInDesc=

best thing to do is figure out a total budget...Once we know that, we can help you out better...


----------



## afallickwang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Not to sound mean or anything, but it was a fail just begging to happen...


Agreed... too bad there isn't a AM3+ mini-ITX board. I will have go either FM1 or FM2.


----------



## zachcolton2

I'm hoping to spend no more than $600 on the internals and would like to go even lower if possible.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zachcolton2*
> 
> I'm hoping to spend no more than $600 on the internals and would like to go even lower if possible.


Very easily done.


----------



## Dr Acula

Thinking of selling my G1.Sniper 3 mobo and Raidmax case, and getting a Bitfenix Prodigy and ITX mobo. Just for an overall smaller and more compact build.

My main question here is; Will an Asus DirectCU II 7970 fit into the Prodigy? Now I know that the Prodigy only has 2 slots at the back for the GPU to fit into, but I have seen that EK do a 2-slot I/O shield for the DCII 7970 which I'm fine with purchasing. the only real concern here is the gap between the second GPU slot and the side panel of the case.

If anyone has any idea on this matter, all help is greatly appreciated.

Picture of card for reference:


----------



## nostrata

Yea I'm already getting the itch to start a new one, but I think my girlfriend will murder me in my sleep if I tell her. On the other hand, my kid is about old enough for her own computer so I'm trying to talk her into letting me build one for her. I'm thinking one of the new colored prodigy cases but we'll see. I'm really liking the schiit stack, it's also new so I haven't had much time with it but so far it's been great.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Acula*
> 
> Thinking of selling my G1.Sniper 3 mobo and Raidmax case, and getting a Bitfenix Prodigy and ITX mobo. Just for an overall smaller and more compact build.
> 
> My main question here is; Will an Asus DirectCU II 7970 fit into the Prodigy? Now I know that the Prodigy only has 2 slots at the back for the GPU to fit into, but I have seen that EK do a 2-slot I/O shield for the DCII 7970 which I'm fine with purchasing. the only real concern here is the gap between the second GPU slot and the side panel of the case.
> 
> If anyone has any idea on this matter, all help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Picture of card for reference:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


mmm how comfortable are you with modding?

maybe you can mod the prodigy to support your G1.Sniper3 and the graphics card.

because I'm not too sure that it would fit, even with the 3rd slot removed.


----------



## Bennny

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Acula*
> 
> Thinking of selling my G1.Sniper 3 mobo and Raidmax case, and getting a Bitfenix Prodigy and ITX mobo. Just for an overall smaller and more compact build.
> 
> My main question here is; Will an Asus DirectCU II 7970 fit into the Prodigy? Now I know that the Prodigy only has 2 slots at the back for the GPU to fit into, but I have seen that EK do a 2-slot I/O shield for the DCII 7970 which I'm fine with purchasing. the only real concern here is the gap between the second GPU slot and the side panel of the case.
> 
> If anyone has any idea on this matter, all help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Picture of card for reference:






To give you an idea, my 7970 dual-x has maybe just under a centimeter of space. It is a 2 slot card, but the cooler is maybe two and a half slots wide. The card is much louder than it should be, because of drawing air so close to the grill. Why not water cool and run any card you like?

I'm thinking about drilling a grill in the bottom of the case, where the harddrives normally go, and putting a h80i there... what do you guys think? I would then gain an extra 140mm exhaust at the rear (already have two 120's at the top) and could possibly bring the GPU noise down..... Noise is currently my systems weak point.


----------



## barebackbadger

HELP! sorry for the capital letters, it really is not that urgent








my brother as got the prodigy as well, but he want to mount so fans in the inside roof space....
where do i get the bolts/screws for this? bought some 3mm x 30mm bolts earlier but the head on bolt and the nut are way too small


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> HELP! sorry for the capital letters, it really is not that urgent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my brother as got the prodigy as well, but he want to mount so fans in the inside roof space....
> where do i get the bolts/screws for this? bought some 3mm x 30mm bolts earlier but the head on bolt and the nut are way too small


They came with the case son.


----------



## barebackbadger

Did they? That allow me to fix the fans to roof?
If so im going to lose it big style lol, spent about £10 on bolts etc


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Did they? That allow me to fix the fans to roof?
> If so im going to lose it big style lol, spent about £10 on bolts etc


Look for bolts similar to the ones on the front fan.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Acula*
> 
> Thinking of selling my G1.Sniper 3 mobo and Raidmax case, and getting a Bitfenix Prodigy and ITX mobo. Just for an overall smaller and more compact build.
> 
> My main question here is; Will an Asus DirectCU II 7970 fit into the Prodigy? Now I know that the Prodigy only has 2 slots at the back for the GPU to fit into, but I have seen that EK do a 2-slot I/O shield for the DCII 7970 which I'm fine with purchasing. the only real concern here is the gap between the second GPU slot and the side panel of the case.
> 
> If anyone has any idea on this matter, all help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Picture of card for reference:


It won't fit


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Acula*
> 
> Thinking of selling my G1.Sniper 3 mobo and Raidmax case, and getting a Bitfenix Prodigy and ITX mobo. Just for an overall smaller and more compact build.
> 
> My main question here is; Will an Asus DirectCU II 7970 fit into the Prodigy? Now I know that the Prodigy only has 2 slots at the back for the GPU to fit into, but I have seen that EK do a 2-slot I/O shield for the DCII 7970 which I'm fine with purchasing. the only real concern here is the gap between the second GPU slot and the side panel of the case.
> 
> If anyone has any idea on this matter, all help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Picture of card for reference:


Maybe if you watercool it?


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Did they? That allow me to fix the fans to roof?
> If so im going to lose it big style lol, spent about £10 on bolts etc


lol .. if you cant find them maplins sell case fan screws or check with your local computer store


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> It won't fit


that's what she said









said no woman ever


----------



## Dr Acula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> It won't fit


Could you please elaborate? I realise that it probably is as simple as that but, I must know more. I am no stranger to getting out the dremel for windows and such, so I don't mind cutting the side panel a bit for it to fit, just wanting to know measurements and how much space there actually is.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Acula*
> 
> Could you please elaborate? I realise that it probably is as simple as that but, I must know more. I am no stranger to getting out the dremel for windows and such, so I don't mind cutting the side panel a bit for it to fit, just wanting to know measurements and how much space there actually is.


You're talking ~5mm of space between the side panel and the cooler with a normal 2 slot GPU, that 3 slot is huge and will require you to cut out the whole side of the side panel to get it to fit, you can forget abut running a window.


----------



## Dr Acula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> that 3 slot is huge and will require you to cut out the whole side of the side panel to get it to fit.


This was my 1st option if the side panel didn't fit with the gpu, I'm not phased about cutting up a new case. I must take it somewhere and see what the exact clearance is like.


----------



## MrSharkington

After months of planning and deciding on parts, I present to you my very first custom rig









Thanks to everyone who helped me with getting all the information for it, I still can't believe I actually did it


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> 
> 
> After months of planning and deciding on parts, I present to you my very first custom rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped me with getting all the information for it, I still can't believe I actually did it


looks delicious


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After months of planning and deciding on parts, I present to you my very first custom rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped me with getting all the information for it, I still can't believe I actually did it


hurray for Twin Frozr III cards!


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> hurray for Twin Frozr III cards!


I'll join in!


----------



## longroadtrip

Really nice builds everybody! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Sozin

First off, I'd like to introduce my current machine, which was transplanted out of a 400R (looks like garbage now, I'm planning on redoing the cabling this weekend):



So now, two things:

Those with a top mounted CLC like an H80, how do you have it screwed in, because the way I have it, the mesh covering doesn't sit flush with the top of the case, like so:





Second, those with a larger PSU like an AX850, how the heck did you manage to fit the whole thing inside the case?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> First off, I'd like to introduce my current machine, which was transplanted out of a 400R (looks like garbage now, I'm planning on redoing the cabling this weekend):
> 
> 
> 
> So now, two things:
> 
> Those with a top mounted CLC like an H80, how do you have it screwed in, because the way I have it, the mesh covering doesn't sit flush with the top of the case, like so:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, those with a larger PSU like an AX850, how the heck did you manage to fit the whole thing inside the case?


Remove the washer from the screws...and as for the PSU...you can try one of these methods...


----------



## Sozin

Ah yes, the washers...didn't even think about that.

I currently have some standards right now, but boy does it not look as good as when the whole PSU is in the case.


----------



## Fateman

I still don't get why are people obsessed with so high PSU wattage in their builds. the most demanding build will take like 450 watts tops and that is a number only 1% will reach. My system is running on 360 Watt seasonic with no issues. I dont really see a point in using PSUs that are over 550 Watts. Then you all complain how it is not possible to fit the PSU into the Prodigy because it is too long. You pay for 800watt PSU with platinum rating, but with the system drawing 150 watts most of the time you cant really get to the operating window of that PSU. Seriously, people, think a little







you think you are saving, but the contrary is true I am affraid.

Thats just my two cents.

Anyway keep up the good work, some builds are truly incredible


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> I still don't get why are people obsessed with so high PSU wattage in their builds. the most demanding build will take like 450 watts tops and that is a number only 1% will reach. My system is running on 360 Watt seasonic with no issues. I dont really see a point in using PSUs that are over 550 Watts. Then you all complain how it is not possible to fit the PSU into the Prodigy because it is too long. You pay for 800watt PSU with platinum rating, but with the system drawing 150 watts most of the time you cant really get to the operating window of that PSU. Seriously, people, think a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you think you are saving, but the contrary is true I am affraid.
> 
> Thats just my two cents.
> 
> Anyway keep up the good work, some builds are truly incredible


Completely agree with this, it's not like you've even got the potential for SLI/Crossfire.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I just have a 750w psu in my system because it's what I had at the time.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> hurray for Twin Frozr III cards!


Indeed


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> I still don't get why are people obsessed with so high PSU wattage in their builds. the most demanding build will take like 450 watts tops and that is a number only 1% will reach. My system is running on 360 Watt seasonic with no issues. I dont really see a point in using PSUs that are over 550 Watts. Then you all complain how it is not possible to fit the PSU into the Prodigy because it is too long. You pay for 800watt PSU with platinum rating, but with the system drawing 150 watts most of the time you cant really get to the operating window of that PSU. Seriously, people, think a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you think you are saving, but the contrary is true I am affraid.
> 
> Thats just my two cents.
> 
> Anyway keep up the good work, some builds are truly incredible
> 
> 
> 
> Completely agree with this, it's not like you've even got the potential for SLI/Crossfire.
Click to expand...

You sure?


----------



## audioholic

Did some work on "blue rain" It wont be staying with the silver barbs, will eventually think about black compressions or black barbs. But routing will look very familiar as Singularity Computers routing. Only really one way to route this much tubing.










Spoiler: Update on the Blue Rain build log :D !


----------



## Anoxy

Christ Sozin, that is a gorgeous build. Sell it to me right meow!


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You sure?


Completely agree


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You sure?


Well aware of modding potential.


----------



## jlam020

Quick question, will the CM Hyper Evo 212 fit on a Gigabyte Z77N mobo? I'm just eyeballing it right now, but it looks like the only way it would fit is if I mount it so the heatsink is parallel to the GPU. Even then I may have to remove the heat spreader from the closest DIMM.

Has anyone had success with these two particular components?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlam020*
> 
> Quick question, will the CM Hyper Evo 212 fit on a Gigabyte Z77N mobo? I'm just eyeballing it right now, but it looks like the only way it would fit is if I mount it so the heatsink is parallel to the GPU. Even then I may have to remove the heat spreader from the closest DIMM.
> 
> Has anyone had success with these two particular components?


I have an Evo, and decided against using it on my GA-Z77N because I was worried about orientation and clearance.

I went back and did some cable management, got this:


Spoiler: Warning: 1600x1200







(full album here)


----------



## jlam020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I have an Evo, and decided against using it on my GA-Z77N because I was worried about orientation and clearance.
> 
> I went back and did some cable management, got this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: 1600x1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full album here)


Is that the Asrock mobo in that picture? I can't exactly tell but I'm assuming it is from your setup list on your sig. If you didn't use the Evo on the Z77N, what did you end up using? Is there one you could recommend to me?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlam020*
> 
> Is that the Asrock mobo in that picture? I can't exactly tell but I'm assuming it is from your setup list on your sig. If you didn't use the Evo on the Z77N, what did you end up using? Is there one you could recommend to me?


Nope, GA-Z77N-WiFi. It's not, I haven't updated the sig rig yet. The Prodigy is using an H80 with two Zalman SF3 in push/pull. I'm not sure about what air cooler to use in this case; I couldn't do much with the Evo because I ran into problems with RAM clearance.


----------



## mshaddix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I went back and did some cable management, got this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: 1600x1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full album here)


Looks awesome.


----------



## ChloesDad

Hi everyone,

Just thought I'd share my prodigy build.

This is my machine for the next couple of years so I went high-end (and also have gone nearly a year without drinking so its kind of a reward too... that change of lifestyle more than paid for all the bits!









its an i7-3770k (not overclocked yet)
on an ASUS P8Z77 delux motherboard
the RAM is Corsair Dominator 2100mhz, just 8 gig (it was pricey!)
obviously the graphics card is an EVGA GTX680
it boots from a 512gig Samsung 840 Pro SSD
and those are 2 bog standard Seagate 3TB hard drives
(I figure with only 4 sata ports on a mini-itx motherboard, you better have big drives!)
the AX760i PSU was a squeeze, yes but they do fit
and you'll note the H80i water cooler for the CPU.

In the top i managed to get 2 bitfenix Spectre white LED fans (one pushing through the H80 radiator)
and the Bitfenix recon fac controller. (thank you to SonofJor-El - a member of this board that sourced these bits for me when I couldn't get them here in NZ. cheers mate!)

I drilled holes in the optical drive bay bracket thing for the air from the top front fan, or that fan would have been for looks only








(yes the drilled holes look awful...but you can't see them unless you stick your face up there.

Originally I thought i had a real problem when the graphics card hit 80degrees C, then I realised I hadn't set the EVGA Precision tool to start with windows - it wasn't controlling the fan! Now it doesn't get above 65 or so, after a decent gaming session. and the CPU is as cool as a cucumber of course.

Noise - well, its not the quietest, but all the fans can be turned right down when you're not gaming.

It runs really nice. Everything is quite a tight fit, and the right hand side is a mess of cables but it looks nice from the left I think ;-)

Cheers.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChloesDad*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just thought I'd share my prodigy build.
> 
> This is my machine for the next couple of years so I went high-end (and also have gone nearly a year without drinking so its kind of a reward too... that change of lifestyle more than paid for all the bits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its an i7-3770k (not overclocked yet)
> on an ASUS P8Z77 delux motherboard
> the RAM is Corsair Dominator 2100mhz, just 8 gig (it was pricey!)
> obviously the graphics card is an EVGA GTX680
> it boots from a 512gig Samsung 840 Pro SSD
> and those are 2 bog standard Seagate 3TB hard drives
> (I figure with only 4 sata ports on a mini-itx motherboard, you better have big drives!)
> the AX760i PSU was a squeeze, yes but they do fit
> and you'll note the H80i water cooler for the CPU.
> 
> In the top i managed to get 2 bitfenix Spectre white LED fans (one pushing through the H80 radiator)
> and the Bitfenix recon fac controller. (thank you to SonofJor-El - a member of this board that sourced these bits for me when I couldn't get them here in NZ. cheers mate!)
> 
> I drilled holes in the optical drive bay bracket thing for the air from the top front fan, or that fan would have been for looks only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yes the drilled holes look awful...but you can't see them unless you stick your face up there.
> 
> Originally I thought i had a real problem when the graphics card hit 80degrees C, then I realised I hadn't set the EVGA Precision tool to start with windows - it wasn't controlling the fan! Now it doesn't get above 65 or so, after a decent gaming session. and the CPU is as cool as a cucumber of course.
> 
> Noise - well, its not the quietest, but all the fans can be turned right down when you're not gaming.
> 
> It runs really nice. Everything is quite a tight fit, and the right hand side is a mess of cables but it looks nice from the left I think ;-)
> 
> Cheers.


Well done Sir .. on both your gorgeous build and sobriety.

Hats off to you ?


----------



## Sozin

Very nice build, what temps are you getting with that setup?

How do you like that Recon? I've been mulling over the idea of getting a Sentry, but I'm not sold on a fan controller with a case this small.


----------



## ChloesDad

thanks Maja


----------



## dman811

Nice build, but just to let you know, SonofJor-El went AWOL a while ago, and is no longer a member of this forum. And no I will not get into reasoning as to why.


----------



## ChloesDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Very nice build, what temps are you getting with that setup?
> 
> How do you like that Recon? I've been mulling over the idea of getting a Sentry, but I'm not sold on a fan controller with a case this small.


thanks. The temps are great....

CPU - The H80 seems more than enough cooling for the CPU... i havent seen it go above 45degrees C yet.
The Graphics card - this gets the warmest, as you'd expect I suppose. Its just controlled by the EVGA Precision X software it came with, I have the fan curve set to basically add 1% of power for every 1degree celcius, following someone's advice on here. It idles at around 35 degrees C and can get up into the 60's after half an hour playing Bioshock Infinite  so it seems to take care of itself.

The ambient temperature inside the case is around 10 degrees C higher than the room temp at the moment.

The fan controller - to be honest it really is just for looks. I got the digital PSU and watercooler because I thought I'd be using the Corsair Link software to control them all. Again this was just an indulgence really - on reflection, what control do we really need over the PSU! in the end I didn't like their software much, so i plugged all the fans into the Recon instead. and one of its temp probes is taped to the back of the graphics card...but it reports temps around 7 degrees less than the precision X software so.... not terribly useful. handy to turn the fans up or down while in game I suppose.

nb. its not warm here at the moment, we have temps of around 15 degrees C and I don't bother heating the room I'm in The above temps would of course go up in the summer when we get to around 30 degrees C (and I don't have air-con in here ...so i will probably take the side off the case for a really heavy gaming session..)

pic of fan curve....


----------



## Plankton4906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlam020*
> 
> Is that the Asrock mobo in that picture? I can't exactly tell but I'm assuming it is from your setup list on your sig. If you didn't use the Evo on the Z77N, what did you end up using? Is there one you could recommend to me?


Take note: the Gigabyte GA-Z77N, H77N, and Asrock mobo has pretty much the same socket placement. Any tower cooler won't work without obstructing the PCIe slot. The only motherboard I know of so far that allows for tower cooler and graphics card is the Asus P8Z77i deluxe, because the socket is more centered.

If you're looking for some good aftermarket coolers to use on the Gigabyte board, then I can only see the AIO watercoolers being the next best bet. Low profile aircoolers may work as well but seems kind of like a waste of space in the prodigy to not go for something better.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChloesDad*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just thought I'd share my prodigy build.
> 
> This is my machine for the next couple of years so I went high-end (and also have gone nearly a year without drinking so its kind of a reward too... that change of lifestyle more than paid for all the bits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its an i7-3770k (not overclocked yet)
> on an ASUS P8Z77 delux motherboard
> the RAM is Corsair Dominator 2100mhz, just 8 gig (it was pricey!)
> obviously the graphics card is an EVGA GTX680
> it boots from a 512gig Samsung 840 Pro SSD
> and those are 2 bog standard Seagate 3TB hard drives
> (I figure with only 4 sata ports on a mini-itx motherboard, you better have big drives!)
> the AX760i PSU was a squeeze, yes but they do fit
> and you'll note the H80i water cooler for the CPU.
> 
> In the top i managed to get 2 bitfenix Spectre white LED fans (one pushing through the H80 radiator)
> and the Bitfenix recon fac controller. (thank you to SonofJor-El - a member of this board that sourced these bits for me when I couldn't get them here in NZ. cheers mate!)
> 
> I drilled holes in the optical drive bay bracket thing for the air from the top front fan, or that fan would have been for looks only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yes the drilled holes look awful...but you can't see them unless you stick your face up there.
> 
> Originally I thought i had a real problem when the graphics card hit 80degrees C, then I realised I hadn't set the EVGA Precision tool to start with windows - it wasn't controlling the fan! Now it doesn't get above 65 or so, after a decent gaming session. and the CPU is as cool as a cucumber of course.
> 
> Noise - well, its not the quietest, but all the fans can be turned right down when you're not gaming.
> 
> It runs really nice. Everything is quite a tight fit, and the right hand side is a mess of cables but it looks nice from the left I think ;-)
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nicely done! Congratulations on finishing!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Totally didn't just order a 3770k and a Z77-e asrock and preorder a malta for my mini rig...


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Totally didn't just order a 3770k and a Z77-e asrock and preorder a malta for my mini rig...


Snap .. except for the Malta - still thinking about 690/titan ?


----------



## birthdaymonkey

I'm soon to be the owner of a Prodigy - just in the part choosing phase.

Does anyone know whether an Antec High Current Gamer modular PSU will fit in one of these with minimal fuss?

What about the Seasonic G-Series? I noticed there are a few builds listed in this thread that use it.


----------



## longroadtrip

STT...







Build log!









birthdaymonkey...if you check the OP, it will have all the information you need about choosing a PSU for the Prodigy...


----------



## Bazinga11

If I were to replace the stock fans and add a 230mm bitfenix spectre pro to the front and a 140mm corsair af series to the back. Then take the two fans that I took off and put them on the top of the case. Will that make a big difference in temps? Also, should the top fans be used as exhaust or intake?


----------



## longroadtrip

I'm a fan of setting all fans to intake except the rear fan...I find it does help with temps some...


----------



## almighty15

Guys has anyone bought and installed the sound deadening kit for this case? Is it any good?


----------



## mshaddix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birthdaymonkey*
> 
> I'm soon to be the owner of a Prodigy - just in the part choosing phase.
> 
> Does anyone know whether an Antec High Current Gamer modular PSU will fit in one of these with minimal fuss?
> 
> What about the Seasonic G-Series? I noticed there are a few builds listed in this thread that use it.


I have the Seasonic 550 G series.. It fits, but you need to give it a push


----------



## funnybutrandom

Oh I forgot to be asked to be added to the club

add me please


----------



## lasortech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> One of the best prodigy mods to date, great job!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> What are your temps like with your setup?


Thanks RyReZar. Iwalkwithedead , i'l post as soon i find time to bench these setup,but i want to replace the top 240 rad to much slimmer black ice gt stealth xflow so that i could put fans above..


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lasortech*
> 
> Thanks RyReZar. Iwalkwithedead , i'l post as soon i find time to bench these setup,but i want to replace the top 240 rad to much slimmer black ice gt stealth xflow so that i could put fans above..


Sounds good. Thank You

Soon I shall be official part of this quickly growing group. The Blue shall rise later this month.


----------



## lasortech




----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

I am looking at getting the prodigy for a trinity build and was wondering how the airflow is with the white version ...

Does the solid front bezel lower airflow significantly ? ...


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> Guys has anyone bought and installed the sound deadening kit for this case? Is it any good?


Anyone?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lasortech*


Very nicely done!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> I am looking at getting the prodigy for a trinity build and was wondering how the airflow is with the white version ...
> 
> Does the solid front bezel lower airflow significantly ? ...


Not really...It's not enough to dissuade a person from going with it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> Anyone?


Sorry..didn't know there was a sound deadening kit for the Prodigy...


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> I am looking at getting the prodigy for a trinity build and was wondering how the airflow is with the white version ...
> 
> Does the solid front bezel lower airflow significantly ? ...


If it does, I certainly can't tell; I have a 120mm fan up front, plus an H80 and my temps are doing fine (low 30s idle).


----------



## darksen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> I am looking at getting the prodigy for a trinity build and was wondering how the airflow is with the white version ...
> 
> Does the solid front bezel lower airflow significantly ? ...


tested it with it on and off, 2-3 degrees difference idle. 3-5 100% load.
Air set up with 2 120mm front, 1 120mm top and (evo 212) heatsink fan back. All in take ehume mode.

not a big deal, I live in Arizona too. my average temp on average load 10-20% is 30.


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> STT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birthdaymonkey...if you check the OP, it will have all the information you need about choosing a PSU for the Prodigy...


Thank you. Ended up just going with a Corsair CX500 for now. The quality is a little iffy compared to my favourite (Seasonic), but it will fit easily. If I don't like it, I'll get something nicer.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birthdaymonkey*
> 
> Thank you. Ended up just going with a Corsair CX500 for now. The quality is a little iffy compared to my favourite (Seasonic), but it will fit easily. If I don't like it, I'll get something nicer.


Corsair makes a nice PSU...







(Actually, aren't most of their PSUs made by seasonic, I know they used to be?)


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Sorry..didn't know there was a sound deadening kit for the Prodigy...


http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/King-Mod-Foam-Silencing-Kit-for-Bitfenix-Prodigy-Case-pid-17879.html


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *birthdaymonkey*
> 
> Thank you. Ended up just going with a Corsair CX500 for now. The quality is a little iffy compared to my favourite (Seasonic), but it will fit easily. If I don't like it, I'll get something nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair makes a nice PSU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Actually, aren't most of their PSUs made by seasonic, I know they used to be?)
Click to expand...

I think some of them are... not 100% positive, but I have seen a lot of talk about Corsair rebranding SeaSonic PSUs.


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Corsair makes a nice PSU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Actually, aren't most of their PSUs made by seasonic, I know they used to be?)


Yes, some of them are, but not the current Builder (CX) series. Unfortunately those are the only ones that are 140mm.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/King-Mod-Foam-Silencing-Kit-for-Bitfenix-Prodigy-Case-pid-17879.html


Aha! I don't think I've seen anybody using this before here in the thread. I know some of those sound dampening kits are real gimmicky...although there are a few products that are pretty decent from what I understand. My advice would be to suss the actual material they are using and see what the reviews on that are.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I think some of them are... not 100% positive, but I have seen a lot of talk about Corsair rebranding SeaSonic PSUs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birthdaymonkey*
> 
> Yes, some of them are, but not the current Builder (CX) series. Unfortunately those are the only ones that are 140mm.


Thanks for the info guys!







I am sure you will be fine with a Corsair CX...I've never had a problem with anything Corsair.


----------



## Caulnian

Is there room for a gfx with the accelero extreme 7970 cooler on it in the Prodigy-case?


----------



## longroadtrip

Not that I am aware of. The Prodigy supports only a 2 slot GPU.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Corsair makes a nice PSU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Actually, aren't most of their PSUs made by seasonic, I know they used to be?)


Its a fairly even mix between seasonic and channel well actually, the ax series are made by seasonic except the 1200 which is made by Flextronics. But generally all are very good quality.


----------



## euf0ria

Finally done (for today)! This one will proudly go into my Prodigy Sensation Build.


----------



## dman811

White acetal


----------



## dbterp

can fit a 10.5" gpu with with a 200mm rad and fan in the front and a 240mm rad with fans in the top?


----------



## euf0ria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> White acetal


Black acetal with many thin layers of plasti-dip


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> Black acetal with many thin layers of plasti-dip


Looks nice regardless!


----------



## Neo_182

Ordered the last of my watercooling components and will probably be up and running sometime tomorrow. Ill post some shots when its all done.









PS: Lots of fantastic builds In this thread. Good work guys!


----------



## Lutfij

Did that unit come in white or did you get it painted?







the X res looks amazing in that getup! ! !


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> White acetal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black acetal with many thin layers of plasti-dip
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> Black acetal with many thin layers of plasti-dip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice regardless!
Click to expand...

Ya but I was hoping for white acetal. Looks good though.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Did that unit come in white or did you get it painted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the X res looks amazing in that getup! ! !


Plasti-dipped.


----------



## Mechanisation

*ADD ME*

Finally started putting my Prodigy together.
Still got to buy a bunch of fittings and run tubing, clean up wiring as best i can, fit the CPU block, put a fan under the pump's heatsink(and maybe reposition the whole pump a bit closer to one of the sides), fit in my SSD's and off course, squeeze in a PSU.







As you can see it's going to be some tight work with fittings and tubing.



Component List:
- BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Case Black
- ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini ITX Motherboard
- Intel i7 2600k CPU (not installed)
- XSPC RayStorm CPU Waterblock for Intel (not installed)
- 2x Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB SSD (not installed)
- EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB with XSPC Razor GTX 670 Full Coverage Waterblock and XSPC Razor GTX 670 Backplate
- Corsair Vengeance Ram 8gig (not installed)
- BitFenix Recon Fan and LED Controller Black
- XSPC EX140 Radiator with a Akasa Viper Fan 140 PWM in push
- XSPC EX240 Radiator with Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance Edition Fans with Gelid Slim 120 PL Blue LED Fans in push/pull all inside the case
- Swiftech MCP35x Pump with MCP35x-Res and Heatsink with a CoolerMaster 80mm Slim Fan
- Bitspower Matt Black 7/16 Compression Fittings and angles (not installed)
- PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing White 7/16ID 5/8OD (not installed)

Not alot of modding here. All i've done is:
- flip the front panel
- cut the drive bay panel
- drill holes to screw into the bottom of the pump's heatsink legs.

Still to do:
- drill a hole for my SSD bracket
- drill a hole for a fill port in the top of the case

Concerns i have:
- I'm thinking of running the outlet from the 140Rad to a 'T-piece' on the top of the Reservoir as the inlet to the res. On the other side of the 'T' i want a line to a fillport in the top of the case. Any problems with that? Would i need to put in a shutoff valve on the fillport side to shut after filling for general use? Or as long as i have the fillport capped there's no problem?

- I doubt i can use any tubing between the 240Rad outlet and any of the inlets on the GPU as it's really very tight. I expect i can use a mix of rotary fittings to do the job, but i still foresee it being a nightmare. Alternately, i can run tubing from the CPU to the port on the Rad _closest_ to the GPU and use the extra distance from the _furthest_ Rad port to maybe make it a bit easier(i have some space at the back of the rad because i don't see a need to install a fan on the back of the case).

- Should i stick to my plan of using the top port on the Res for both the fill and inlet to the res or should i just use the top for a fillport and one of the side ports as the res inlet? My reason for using the top is because i've heard that res performs better using the top as inlet, and also, for aesthetics, i'm trying to not have tubing/fittings blocking the view of the res.

PS. sorry for the long post.


----------



## sivoloc

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mechanisation*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> Finally started putting my Prodigy together.
> Still got to get a bunch of fittings and run tubing, clean up wiring as best i can, fit the Raystorm CPU block, put a fan under the pump's heatsink(and maybe reposition the whole pump a bit closer to one of the sides), fit in my SSD's and off course, squeeze in a PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see it's going to be some tight work with fittings and tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> Component List:
> - BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Case Black
> - ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini ITX Motherboard
> - Intel i7 2600k CPU (not installed)
> - XSPC RayStorm CPU Waterblock for Intel (not installed)
> - EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB with XSPC Razor GTX 670 Full Coverage Waterblock and XSPC Razor GTX 670 Backplate
> - Corsair Vengeance Ram 8gig (not installed)
> - BitFenix Recon Fan and LED Controller Black
> - XSPC EX140 Radiator with a Akasa Viper Fan 140 PWM in push
> - XSPC EX240 Radiator with Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance Edition Fans with Gelid Slim 120 PL Blue LED Fans in push/pull all inside the case
> - Swiftech MCP35x Pump with MCP35x-Res and Heatsink with a CoolerMaster 80mm Blue LED Fan (fan not installed)
> - Bitspower Matt Black 7/16 Compression Fittings and angles (not installed)
> - PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing White 7/16ID 5/8OD (not installed)
> 
> Not alot of modding here. All i've done is:
> - flip the front panel
> - cut the drive bay panel
> - drill holes to screw into the bottom of the pump's heatsink legs.
> 
> Still to do:
> - drill a hole for my SSD bracket
> - drill a hole for a fill port in the top of the case
> 
> Concerns i have:
> - I'm thinking of running the outlet from the 140Rad to a 'T-piece' on the top of the Reservoir as the inlet to the res. On the other side of the 'T' i want a line to a fillport in the top of the case. Any problems with that? Would i need to put in a shutoff valve on the fillport side to shut after filling for general use? Or as long as i have the fillport capped there's no problem?
> 
> - I doubt i can use any tubing between the 120Rad outlet and any of the inlets on the GPU as it's really very tight. I expect i can use a mix of rotary fittings to do the job, but i still foresee it being a nightmare. Alternately, i can run tubing from the CPU to the port on the Rad _closest_ to the GPU and use the extra distance from the _furthest_ Rad port to maybe make it a bit easier(i have some space at the back of the rad because i don't see a need to install a fan on the back of the case).
> 
> - Should i stick to my plan of using the top port on the Res for both the fill and inlet to the res or should i just use the top for a fillport and one of the side ports as the res inlet? My reason for using the top is because i've heard that res performs better using the top as inlet, and also, for aesthetics, i'm trying to not have tubing/fittings blocking the view of the res.
> 
> PS. sorry for the long post.






Looks cool mate, i love a tight build


----------



## Hawxie

I'm currently eyeing on this jewel of a case, but I already have a Define R4, but the size of the R4 is bothering me quite a bit, when I go to LAN, and I only use it for gaming.
So would it be a good sidegrade/upgrade to go from my below average motherboard to mITX and the Prodigy?.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> I'm currently eyeing on this jewel of a case, but I already have a Define R4, but the size of the R4 is bothering me quite a bit, when I go to LAN, and I only use it for gaming.
> So would it be a good sidegrade/upgrade to go from my below average motherboard to mITX and the Prodigy?.


The R4 is already an excellent case, especially if you want it for the silent factor.

The Prodigy is definitely more mobile than the R4, but there are also lots of other smaller cases that may serve you better(Silverstone SUGO cases for example). If you have the money to change parts, I don't see why not, however asking in this thread will definitely push you to get it.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Well it won't be fancily cooled or super powerful ...

But I will be an official member as of tonight (if I manage to take pics tonight) ...

delivery just arrived !! ...

ASRock FM2A85X-ITX
Trinity A10-5800k
8gb GSkill Sniper 1866
BeQuiet! Straight Power E9 CM, 580w (modular + gold rated)
Bitfenix Prodigy (Black)
Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm Front Fan

Will be adding better cooling later on (maybe a clc like the Antec 620) and a GPU for xfire after richland


----------



## Kokin

Here are my pictures from last October, which I never took the time to post til now.









linky


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> The R4 is already an excellent case, especially if you want it for the silent factor.
> 
> The Prodigy is definitely more mobile than the R4, but there are also lots of other smaller cases that may serve you better(Silverstone SUGO cases for example). If you have the money to change parts, I don't see why not, however asking in this thread will definitely push you to get it.


I actually got the R4 because of that silent factor, but the case can only do its part on silencing the parts. The part that is really bothering me about the case is its weight, I've already dampened the GPU, and now is inaudible, It will only be used for gaming, a little bit rendering, so the mITX motherboard will suffice. I just think i will miss the silence, but praise the mobility and the ease of moving it.
And I just might have the money for Z77N WIFI, won't be needing one with tons of VRM since my CPU can't do amazing OC's.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> I actually got the R4 because of that silent factor, but the case can only do its part on silencing the parts. The part that is really bothering me about the case is its weight, I've already dampened the GPU, and now is inaudible, It will only be used for gaming, a little bit rendering, so the mITX motherboard will suffice. I just think i will miss the silence, but praise the mobility and the ease of moving it.
> And I just might have the money for Z77N WIFI, won't be needing one with tons of VRM since my CPU can't do amazing OC's.


Well there you go. If mobility is more important, then the Prodigy is a better choice. Adding on sound dampening to the Prodigy is another possibility as well.

If you change motherboards, make sure you download the latest drivers for the new motherboard and delete the ones for the old motherboard. A reformat is best, but it's a hassle.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Well it won't be fancily cooled or super powerful ...
> 
> But I will be an official member as of tonight (if I manage to take pics tonight) ...
> 
> delivery just arrived !! ...
> 
> ASRock FM2A85X-ITX
> Trinity A10-5800k
> 8gb GSkill Sniper 1866
> BeQuiet! Straight Power E9 CM, 580w (modular + gold rated)
> Bitfenix Prodigy (Black)
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm Front Fan
> 
> Will be adding better cooling later on (maybe a clc like the Antec 620) and a GPU for xfire after richland


Would love to see more AMD builds in mini ITX. Unfortunately the FM2 is the only way to go. I wish we would see someone make an ITX board based on the 970 chipset.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Would love to see more AMD builds in mini ITX. Unfortunately the FM2 is the only way to go. I wish we would see someone make an ITX board based on the 970 chipset.


Makes sense since FM2 is for APUs and works well for small systems that don't need a discrete graphics card.

It would be nice to see a bigger expansion to AM3+ though.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Agreed ... I would have gone ITX AMD (apart from fm2) if there were options for it ... .... Intel sure is great (and I am not speaking as a fanboy) but AMD just had better budget options ... hence the trinity


----------



## gogosto

Hi here.

News of my Prodigy!


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gogosto*


----------



## mshaddix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gogosto*
> 
> Hi here.
> 
> News of my Prodigy!


swag


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gogosto*
> 
> Hi here.
> 
> News of my Prodigy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looked great on facebook, looks just as great on here. xD


----------



## AppJak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gogosto*
> 
> Hi here.
> 
> News of my Prodigy!


Oooooh. Specs?


----------



## sivoloc

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gogosto*
> 
> Hi here.
> 
> News of my Prodigy!






Looking awesome!


----------



## Neo_182

Alright , alright , allllllllllright. (Been at it since 6am this morning...err yesterday. It is now 2am EST Friday morning.)

Better pics to come.

Finally got my Prodigy system up and kickin' (Quorra Bloodscream)
Specs in my signature.


----------



## euf0ria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> Alright , alright , allllllllllright. (Been at it since 6am this morning...err yesterday. It is now 2am EST Friday morning.)
> 
> Better pics to come.
> 
> Finally got my Prodigy system up and kickin' (Quorra Bloodscream)
> Specs in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How dare you put that fine piece of art on the floor! Put it up on the desk now!!!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Just finished putting my Trinity build together ... ... My gorilla hands were not prepared for so little space to work in ... haha ... ... And what a mission getting my PSU in place ... holy k-rap ...

I will post better pictures of the internals once I get better cable management going, some of the cables are just to short to run where I want and the standard sleeving on the be quiet! psu isn't all that great ...

Please excuse the stock cooler (will be getting a clc next month) and poor pictures (snapped them with my phone and resized them)







The cables I circled were just temp cables to install windows with some spare dvd rom I have laying around ... so the actual build is missing those ... lol


Spoiler: Warning:







So can I be a part of the club ... hehe

*:::EDIT:::*

Is there anyway to make the prodigy more stable ... man that thing wobbles for a slight breeze ... haha ... Can you buy normal case feet anywhere ?


----------



## psychicone

Help with overclocking.
I have just finished my bitfenix prodigy build and need help with overclocking.
I have asus P8z77 I-deluxe and I7 3770k with 16 gb of Kingston Hyper x 2133 memory.
What the easiest way to overclock this build? I am a complete beginner at overclocking.
Are there any software programmes etc that I could use?.
I am not sure on voltages etc.
Thanks in advance everybody you have already been a great help with advice on choosing parts for my build.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mechanisation*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> 
> 
> This may Help


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Is there anyway to make the prodigy more stable ... man that thing wobbles for a slight breeze ... haha ... Can you buy normal case feet anywhere ?


The wobble is due to a design flaw by Bit Fenix in the way the arms are built for the bottom. The current best solution is to remove the bottom arms and install some custom case feet yourself.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> The wobble is due to a design flaw by Bit Fenix in the way the arms are built for the bottom. The current best solution is to remove the bottom arms and install some custom case feet yourself.


\

Do you get custom feet or will I have to try my hand at DIY ?


----------



## longroadtrip

Got everybody added to the OP! There are some great builds guys! Keep them coming!!!


----------



## kabeza

*Add Me*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Just building my next workstation for development, multi-display... no modding at all
Greets from Argentina


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Bah I knew the windowed side panel would raise my GPU temps...but not by so much as to make the damn thing practically unusable.


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> How dare you put that fine piece of art on the floor! Put it up on the desk now!!!


Well sir , simple answer to that one can be answered by a panned-up picture.

Home system is taking up all the room!

But don't worry it has its own desk , the pictures from earlier this morning were because I was testing to make sure everything is working correctly.
My floor is granite so my PCs run a tad cooler too. Cheers!


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Got everybody added to the OP! There are some great builds guys! Keep them coming!!!


Excellent , i'll put a build log up soon - If you don't mind adding the project beside my name in OP. You can add "Quorra Bloodscream" for now , thanks!


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> \
> 
> Do you get custom feet or will I have to try my hand at DIY ?


I am looking at trying these....

http://www.amazon.com/Sorbothane-Hemisphere-Non-Skid-Adhesive-Durometer/dp/B003IMODW8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1368838091&sr=8-3&keywords=SORBOTHANE


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> I am looking at trying these....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sorbothane-Hemisphere-Non-Skid-Adhesive-Durometer/dp/B003IMODW8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1368838091&sr=8-3&keywords=SORBOTHANE


Those look really good apart from the 250 bucks excluding delivery I would have to pay for them ... lol


----------



## Bazinga11

I just noticed how much this case wobbles if you touch it lol


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Those look really good apart from the 250 bucks excluding delivery I would have to pay for them ... lol


?? They are $25, not $250.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga11*
> 
> I just noticed how much this case wobbles if you touch it lol


It is a very simple to correct design flaw based on the fact to keep cost down they made the handle and feet the same. The issue stems from two areas, the most obvious is the rounded ends of the feet which means lateral movement does not have a solid, set stop point. The other is found in the actual cross member. The crossing bar is not flat and the case actually rests on a VERY thin section of the cross bar. This creates not just a stability issue but makes the case slide easily on pretty much any hard smooth surface.

By just changing the feet to a flat and hard surface with a bit more squared off at the ends the case would be much more stable. The sad part is Bit Fenix has made clear they know about the issue and the design flaw but have no intention of fixing it as it disrupts their design ideas. This is just plain sad. The could sell a $20 feet mod kit and would sell it out but they instead are determined to defend a poor design choice.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> ?? They are $25, not $250.


I am not from the US ... The $ is almost 10x my Currency


----------



## MrSharkington

*ADD ME*



"The Honey Badger"

I built this on the 10th and posted a photo a little while back, I have had it for a week and a half. So far, so good. I completely forgot about joining this group so I might as well now. Full spec list in the sig.


----------



## boy005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boy005*
> 
> hello
> 
> here´s my rig


Add me









http://s353.photobucket.com/user/boy005_H/media/Bitfenix/PicsArt_1368038638359.jpg.html
http://s353.photobucket.com/user/boy005_H/media/Bitfenix/20130331_165736.jpg.html


----------



## KaiotEch

Hi all. Please help. I can't choose: Black or White?







I would like to buy this case, and convert to mATX. Which is better color for Maximus V Gene? Thanks!


----------



## infernoRS

*ADD ME!*


Spoiler: pics








First of all, sorry for the poor pictures. Lighting is hopeless there, so I didn't even bother trying to do anything better.

So. Right now the components are:
Intel i5-3570K
P8Z77-I Deluxe
MSI Radeon HD7970 reference
2x4GB Kingston HyperX Beast
Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Corsair TX650
Stock Spectre fans
+ a cheap CPU cooler in a "passive" setup for temporary use, the whole rig will be watercooled in a couple of months.

Cable management could be managed a lot better pretty easily by adding plates to the PSU cover as some of you have done, but before I go with the watercooling stuff, I'll take a modular PSU and sleeve the cables while modding that rear support to go with it (I already had that TX as a spare). I removed all the wires from the door except the power/reset wire. I'm pretty happy with the build.

The only real problem that I have right now is that whenever the 7970 reaches 73 degrees C, the drivers crash. I just noticed it so I haven't tried other drivers and the only software I stressed it with was Furmark, haven't tried any games yet. Guess I just have to try it with games and switch to older drivers and if that doesn't help just underclock it and wait for the watercooling supplies... This is my first Radeon since HD4870, really don't know anything about the possible driver problems. If any of you have some knowledge on the case, I'd appreciate to hear it.

Edit: I swapped from 13.4 to 13.1 and now it doesn't crash anymore. Hopefully most of the stuttering is gone too, back to testing ->


----------



## MrSharkington

I'd say black







I think an all black and red color scheme would really make the system stand out, rather than adding white to it


----------



## Heavychc

Hey evry1, take a look and tell me your opinions, thanks in advance.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavychc*
> 
> Hey evry1, take a look and tell me your opinions, thanks in advance.


The best thing to do is have your case first, then do some measurements or of course I'm sure someone here will help you. The only problem that I think my occur is that the picture doesn't really account for rad plus fans plus the dual gpu space. It's the only issue you might run into but I'm a watercooling noob who is hasn't even gotten my own ... yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Hi all. Please help. I can't choose: Black or White?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to buy this case, and convert to mATX. Which is better color for Maximus V Gene? Thanks!


Red? If not then Black. Unless you like a good Red/White theme, if you don't have a theme or care about them then it doesn't matter whatever you want.


----------



## nostrata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> *ADD ME!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, sorry for the poor pictures. Lighting is hopeless there, so I didn't even bother trying to do anything better.
> 
> So. Right now the components are:
> Intel i5-3570K
> P8Z77-I Deluxe
> MSI Radeon HD7970 reference
> 2x4GB Kingston HyperX Beast
> Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
> Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
> Corsair TX650
> Stock Spectre fans
> + a cheap CPU cooler in a "passive" setup for temporary use, the whole rig will be watercooled in a couple of months.
> 
> Cable management could be managed a lot better pretty easily by adding plates to the PSU cover as some of you have done, but before I go with the watercooling stuff, I'll take a modular PSU and sleeve the cables while modding that rear support to go with it (I already had that TX as a spare). I removed all the wires from the door except the power/reset wire. I'm pretty happy with the build.
> 
> The only real problem that I have right now is that whenever the 7970 reaches 73 degrees C, the drivers crash. I just noticed it so I haven't tried other drivers and the only software I stressed it with was Furmark, haven't tried any games yet. Guess I just have to try it with games and switch to older drivers and if that doesn't help just underclock it and wait for the watercooling supplies... This is my first Radeon since HD4870, really don't know anything about the possible driver problems. If any of you have some knowledge on the case, I'd appreciate to hear it.
> 
> Edit: I swapped from 13.4 to 13.1 and now it doesn't crash anymore. Hopefully most of the stuttering is gone too, back to testing ->


Nice clean setup. I really like the innovative feet solution you came up with.


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostrata*
> 
> Nice clean setup. I really like the innovative feet solution you came up with.


The books are there just so I could raise the case to take some pictures


----------



## brianf1971

My system has Asrock Extreme 4-M board, and 2 x Pailt 660Ti's, top Rad is Koolance 280mm, front Rad is Phobia 200mm, Fans are Spector Pro Blue, am using Switch Apogee 2 CPU block/pump, and will have a 5.25 XSPC res on it's side with window cut in panel to see res, PSU and 3.5 drives around behind Mobo tray, SSD mounted in the side panel.

As you can see from my Pic Rad's and fans are not really an issue with a vertical Mounted MATX (top will have to fans or Rad on outside), your pic is very unclear about if your looking vertical or horizontal, I would say either way you are going to have to relocate the pump and Res from where you have it as Mobo or GPU will be in the way, also remember your GPU's if SLI will need to to be <=2 Slots allot are 2 and a bit, my 660TI won't fit until they get waterblocks as they are 2.2 slots wide.

Can provide you some measurements if needed you can get it all in if your careful but it is tight.

Hope it helps.

Brian


----------



## UCLAco2016

I'm having buyers remorse on my btifenix prodigy.

I should have gotten the black one with a solid white front.

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/systems/aria_gladiator_punisher_system_review/2


----------



## Neo_182

I haven't taken proper shots yet but here a few more of mine...


----------



## Heavychc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> The best thing to do is have your case first, then do some measurements or of course I'm sure someone here will help you. The only problem that I think my occur is that the picture doesn't really account for rad plus fans plus the dual gpu space. It's the only issue you might run into but I'm a watercooling noob who is hasn't even gotten my own ... yet.
> Red? If not then Black. Unless you like a good Red/White theme, if you don't have a theme or care about them then it doesn't matter whatever you want.


I will be getting my case and mobo next time i get money (which is in 10 days, and i will try to picture if there is enough space and ima do some measurements too. 
And thanks for advice, appreciated.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavychc*
> 
> I will be getting my case and mobo next time i get money (which is in 10 days, and i will try to picture if there is enough space and ima do some measurements too.
> And thanks for advice, appreciated.


It's all good, you are welcome xD

I am just following the same advice, because my case will not be out for another few weeks.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

3770k and Asrock board will be here this week, idk about my corsair gear. Card's on pre order still idk what the deal is with those, no skin off my nose though, don't have 1200 bucks (with tax)


----------



## JaYJoe84

My first pc-build since years. I soon as i had seen the bitfenix prodigy case on the internet i began to wish one for myself. 

Please add me to Owners List 

After weeks i decided to change the intel stock cooler into a bigger headsinker that has more cappacity.
The Asrock z77-ITX Board is not the best board for this plan. I didnt want to have a watercooling solution because im scared of leaks.
So i choosed the Loki 92mm Cooler from Xigmatek because it fits with his widh perfectly (0,5cm) to the Pci Slot. Its not blocking the Pci Port
2 Case Coolers In and Out - 2 Cpu Coolers In and Out.

*Here the Specs:*

Bitfenix Prodigy - Artic White
Bitfenix Prodigy - Black Mesh Front with red Edge
Bitfenix Prodigy - Left Panel with Window
DEMCiflex 225mm Round Dustprotection - Magnetic
Bitfenix Spectre Pro All White 230mm - Front
BeQuite Silent Wings 2 140mm - Back

Asrock z77 - ITX (WLAN OFF)
Intel i7 3770 K 3,5 Ghz @ 4,0 Ghz with Default Asrock 4Ghz Profile
Xigmatek Loki SD963 CPU Cooler with
2x Artic F9 PWM 92mm Cooler
2x 8GB Kingston Hyper-X 1600 Blue Edition

SanDisk 120GB Extreme SSD
SanDisk 256GB Ultra Plus SSD
Seagate 2TB 7200rpm HDD
Pioneer BD-XL Drive

Gigabyte GTX 670 2GB Windforce 3x

Thermaltake 630Watt Berlin Edt.

A few Cables (PCI-E Extensions, SATA 4x Extension and 2 Stripes of RGB LED with remote)


----------



## JebusChytrus

Anyone ever tried to fit hdd in there? It looks like it might fit but last time i tried, those rubber psu standoffs were in the way and I didint wanted to damage them so mission was aborted.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> Anyone ever tried to fit hdd in there? It looks like it might fit but last time i tried, those rubber psu standoffs were in the way and I didint wanted to damage them so mission was aborted.


I seen done with a hdd in there but it wasn't clear if it was 2.5" or 3.5"


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> 3770k and Asrock board will be here this week, idk about my corsair gear. Card's on pre order still idk what the deal is with those, no skin off my nose though, don't have 1200 bucks (with tax)


Can't wait to see it!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaYJoe84*
> 
> My first pc-build since years. I soon as i had seen the bitfenix prodigy case on the internet i began to wish one for myself.
> 
> Please add me to Owners List
> 
> After weeks i decided to change the intel stock cooler into a bigger headsinker that has more cappacity.
> The Asrock z77-ITX Board is not the best board for this plan. I didnt want to have a watercooling solution because im scared of leaks.
> So i choosed the Loki 92mm Cooler from Xigmatek because it fits with his widh perfectly (0,5cm) to the Pci Slot. Its not blocking the Pci Port
> 2 Case Coolers In and Out - 2 Cpu Coolers In and Out.
> 
> *Here the Specs:*
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy - Artic White
> Bitfenix Prodigy - Black Mesh Front with red Edge
> Bitfenix Prodigy - Left Panel with Window
> DEMCiflex 225mm Round Dustprotection - Magnetic
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro All White 230mm - Front
> BeQuite Silent Wings 2 140mm - Back
> 
> Asrock z77 - ITX (WLAN OFF)
> Intel i7 3770 K 3,5 Ghz @ 4,0 Ghz with Default Asrock 4Ghz Profile
> Xigmatek Loki SD963 CPU Cooler with
> 2x Artic F9 PWM 92mm Cooler
> 2x 8GB Kingston Hyper-X 1600 Blue Edition
> 
> SanDisk 120GB Extreme SSD
> SanDisk 256GB Ultra Plus SSD
> Seagate 2TB 7200rpm HDD
> Pioneer BD-XL Drive
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 670 2GB Windforce 3x
> 
> Thermaltake 630Watt Berlin Edt.
> 
> A few Cables (PCI-E Extensions, SATA 4x Extension and 2 Stripes of RGB LED with remote)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Nice Build!


Nicely done! Added to the Owners list..Be sure to grab the sig!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> Anyone ever tried to fit hdd in there? It looks like it might fit but last time i tried, those rubber psu standoffs were in the way and I didint wanted to damage them so mission was aborted.


I put a dual 2.5" hot swappable drive bay in Yin with a little modding


----------



## zachcolton2

finally bought some stuff to put in my empty prodigy case. Since this is a very low and budget build I bought some stuff lower than what I originally had anticipated but hope that will work for now. I have a used 500 gigabyte hard drive that I picked up a second hand and a LG DVD burner. I also bought a 500 watt $40 PSU that is not the best but people at a local Micro Center spoke highly of. . . Well maybe not highly but a little better than good enough. I will post some pictures of the parts and the parts installed in the case tomorrow I am currently typing this off on my cell phone since the internet connection is down at my house and I have to wait for the cable company to come tomorrow and repair it. Thank you all will post pictures tomorrow


----------



## Gup133

Hi guys,
I'm new coming from Italy, welcome all!
Starting my "Bloody Prodigy" mod project, fully watercooled; here you are mi rig:

Case: _Bitfenix Prodigy (Red)_;
Cpu: _AMD A-10 5800k (Trinity)_;
Mainboard: _Asrock FM2A85X-ITX (Hudson D4)_;
Memory: _8gb (2x4gb) Patriot Viper3, Venom Red, DDR3-1600_
Psu: _Seasonic P-520 fanless 80+ platinum_
SSD: _Samsung 840 120Gb_
Bay: _Bitfenix Recon_;
*--Liquid Cooling--*
Waterblock: _EK-Supremacy CSQ - Acetal+Nickel_
Pump: _Laing DDC-1RT - 12V_
Reservoir: _EK-DDC X-RES 140 CSQ - Acetal_
Fittings: _Moonson 16/10_
Radiator: _XSPC EX240_
Fan: _3x Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost Plus_;

Pictures and Build Log will follow ASAP.
*Please add me*.

Marco


----------



## TeamBlue

-ViRoiD-





-Specs-
ASUS P8Z77-I
Intel i5-3570k
ASUS GTX 690
Samsung 830 256GB SSD
EK XT240
Phobya 200 Extreme
Sleeving/Custom Cables/Windows by me: Promethean Mutations


----------



## fallofhyperion

*Hey everyone!*

First off, thanks to all y'all for this forum and for this thread. I'm a bit of a newb and I'm working on my first build - a white Prodigy! - and your posts and builds have been a friggin' awesome resource. I don't do as much gaming as I used to, but still goof off occasionally, so I'd consider this a mostly mid-range gaming build. I'm using my old video card and SSDs from a year or so ago, but the rest of the components are new. For the record, I probably won't be overclocking right out the gate, but I'll probably bump up the CPU in 6-12 months to get some extra juice out of it. I don't think I'll need crazy airflow and cooling, but I am going to try watercooling for the first time -- mostly because my rig is in my bedroom, and a quiet PC is important to me.

I'm waiting for my last few items to arrive and I'm planning on starting the build process over the holiday weekend, but I have a few questions that I'm hoping y'all can clear up for me..









My Components
Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-i Deluxe
CPU: Intel i5-3570K
VGA: Gigabyte Radeon HD 6850 1GB DDR5
Memory: 8 GB (2x4GB) G.Skill DDR3 1866 CL 8 (F3-14900CL8D-8GBXM)
Optical: LG Black Blu-Ray Reader (UH12NS29)
SSDs: OCZ Vertex 3 x2 (60GB and 120GB)
HDD: 2TB WesternDigital Caviar Green
PSU: SilverStone Strider Plus 500W (Fully Modular w white braided cabling)
Watercooling: Corsair HydroSeries H60
Fans: Noctua 140mm for the rear panel, Coolermaster MegaFlow 200mm for front panel

A few questions for you experts:

I was planning on mounting the H60's fan/radiator to the top of the case in one of the 120mm fan slots, but from what I'm reading it seems that some of you are using the rear panel exhaust for your watercooling. That's the spot I bought the 140mm Noctua for -- was this a bad move?

I know the ASUS mobo only has one fan connector on the board, but I can plug them into each other in the one slot, right? Or do I need some sort of splitter? For what it's worth, the Coolermaster fan only has one speed, and the Noctua fan speed can be reduced using some sort of "ultra low noise adapters" that come included with the kit -- so I don't THINK I need any sort of fan speed control via the mobo...?

Any advice from any of you guys on the best spot to mount the two SSDs? Attached to the PSU bay vs the bottom cage? Also curious if anyone can recommend what length SATA3 cabling I'll need, since I still need to get some.

*Thanks everyone! Any/all advice or helpful tips are more than welcome since I'm new to all this. I'll be sure to post pics when I'm done. Much appreciated!*


----------



## darksen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallofhyperion*
> 
> *Hey everyone!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First off, thanks to all y'all for this forum and for this thread. I'm a bit of a newb and I'm working on my first build - a white Prodigy! - and your posts and builds have been a friggin' awesome resource. I don't do as much gaming as I used to, but still goof off occasionally, so I'd consider this a mostly mid-range gaming build. I'm using my old video card and SSDs from a year or so ago, but the rest of the components are new. For the record, I probably won't be overclocking right out the gate, but I'll probably bump up the CPU in 6-12 months to get some extra juice out of it. I don't think I'll need crazy airflow and cooling, but I am going to try watercooling for the first time -- mostly because my rig is in my bedroom, and a quiet PC is important to me.
> 
> I'm waiting for my last few items to arrive and I'm planning on starting the build process over the holiday weekend, but I have a few questions that I'm hoping y'all can clear up for me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Components
> Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-i Deluxe
> CPU: Intel i5-3570K
> VGA: Gigabyte Radeon HD 6850 1GB DDR5
> Memory: 8 GB (2x4GB) G.Skill DDR3 1866 CL 8 (F3-14900CL8D-8GBXM)
> Optical: LG Black Blu-Ray Reader (UH12NS29)
> SSDs: OCZ Vertex 3 x2 (60GB and 120GB)
> HDD: 2TB WesternDigital Caviar Green
> PSU: SilverStone Strider Plus 500W (Fully Modular w white braided cabling)
> Watercooling: Corsair HydroSeries H60
> Fans: Noctua 140mm for the rear panel, Coolermaster MegaFlow 200mm for front panel
> 
> A few questions for you experts:
> 
> I was planning on mounting the H60's fan/radiator to the top of the case in one of the 120mm fan slots, but from what I'm reading it seems that some of you are using the rear panel exhaust for your watercooling. That's the spot I bought the 140mm Noctua for -- was this a bad move?
> 
> I know the ASUS mobo only has one fan connector on the board, but I can plug them into each other in the one slot, right? Or do I need some sort of splitter? For what it's worth, the Coolermaster fan only has one speed, and the Noctua fan speed can be reduced using some sort of "ultra low noise adapters" that come included with the kit -- so I don't THINK I need any sort of fan speed control via the mobo...?
> 
> Any advice from any of you guys on the best spot to mount the two SSDs? Attached to the PSU bay vs the bottom cage? Also curious if anyone can recommend what length SATA3 cabling I'll need, since I still need to get some.
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks everyone! Any/all advice or helpful tips are more than welcome since I'm new to all this. I'll be sure to post pics when I'm done. Much appreciated!*


seems like quite an overkill for not much gaming needs, I guess if money isn't an issue then go for it. Otherwise the two SSD placements should be in your prodigy manual, I think there are 3-5 different places where you can mount the SSD.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> seems like quite an overkill for not much gaming needs, I guess if money isn't an issue then go for it. Otherwise the two SSD placements should be in your prodigy manual, I think there are 3-5 different places where you can mount the SSD.


There's 9 places to mount SSDs. 2 lower HDD mounts, 3 upper HDD mounts, 2 on the sidepanel, and 2 elsewhere in the case (I think there's one on the psu cage)


----------



## fallofhyperion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> There's 9 places to mount SSDs. 2 lower HDD mounts, 3 upper HDD mounts, 2 on the sidepanel, and 2 elsewhere in the case (I think there's one on the psu cage)


Right. The reason I asked was because I was curious if anyone had tried a mounting spot within the case that didn't work out, or if someone had mounted their SSDs in one spot and then after the fact realized that a different spot would have been better..


----------



## darksen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> There's 9 places to mount SSDs. 2 lower HDD mounts, 3 upper HDD mounts, 2 on the sidepanel, and 2 elsewhere in the case (I think there's one on the psu cage)


Ah I was talking about the unconventional mounting places. I remember the somewhat unconventional ones are the side panel, after removing HDD cage at bottom. and infront of the PSU cage.

Honestly though, you can place it whereever, get some Command Velcro strips.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gup133*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I'm new coming from Italy, welcome all!
> Starting my "Bloody Prodigy" mod project, fully watercooled; here you are mi rig:
> 
> Case: _Bitfenix Prodigy (Red)_;
> Cpu: _AMD A-10 5800k (Trinity)_;
> Mainboard: _Asrock FM2A85X-ITX (Hudson D4)_;
> Memory: _8gb (2x4gb) Patriot Viper3, Venom Red, DDR3-1600_
> Psu: _Seasonic P-520 fanless 80+ platinum_
> SSD: _Samsung 840 120Gb_
> Bay: _Bitfenix Recon_;
> *--Liquid Cooling--*
> Waterblock: _EK-Supremacy CSQ - Acetal+Nickel_
> Pump: _Laing DDC-1RT - 12V_
> Reservoir: _EK-DDC X-RES 140 CSQ - Acetal_
> Fittings: _Moonson 16/10_
> Radiator: _XSPC EX240_
> Fan: _3x Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost Plus_;
> 
> Pictures and Build Log will follow ASAP.
> *Please add me*.
> 
> Marco


Marco..once you post your photos, we can add you to the owners list...Congratulations on your components...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamBlue*
> 
> -ViRoiD-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Specs-
> ASUS P8Z77-I
> Intel i5-3570k
> ASUS GTX 690
> Samsung 830 256GB SSD
> EK XT240
> Phobya 200 Extreme
> Sleeving/Custom Cables/Windows by me: Promethean Mutations


Looks great!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallofhyperion*
> 
> *Hey everyone!*
> 
> First off, thanks to all y'all for this forum and for this thread. I'm a bit of a newb and I'm working on my first build - a white Prodigy! - and your posts and builds have been a friggin' awesome resource. I don't do as much gaming as I used to, but still goof off occasionally, so I'd consider this a mostly mid-range gaming build. I'm using my old video card and SSDs from a year or so ago, but the rest of the components are new. For the record, I probably won't be overclocking right out the gate, but I'll probably bump up the CPU in 6-12 months to get some extra juice out of it. I don't think I'll need crazy airflow and cooling, but I am going to try watercooling for the first time -- mostly because my rig is in my bedroom, and a quiet PC is important to me.
> 
> I'm waiting for my last few items to arrive and I'm planning on starting the build process over the holiday weekend, but I have a few questions that I'm hoping y'all can clear up for me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Components
> Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-i Deluxe
> CPU: Intel i5-3570K
> VGA: Gigabyte Radeon HD 6850 1GB DDR5
> Memory: 8 GB (2x4GB) G.Skill DDR3 1866 CL 8 (F3-14900CL8D-8GBXM)
> Optical: LG Black Blu-Ray Reader (UH12NS29)
> SSDs: OCZ Vertex 3 x2 (60GB and 120GB)
> HDD: 2TB WesternDigital Caviar Green
> PSU: SilverStone Strider Plus 500W (Fully Modular w white braided cabling)
> Watercooling: Corsair HydroSeries H60
> Fans: Noctua 140mm for the rear panel, Coolermaster MegaFlow 200mm for front panel
> 
> A few questions for you experts:
> 
> I was planning on mounting the H60's fan/radiator to the top of the case in one of the 120mm fan slots, but from what I'm reading it seems that some of you are using the rear panel exhaust for your watercooling. That's the spot I bought the 140mm Noctua for -- was this a bad move?
> 
> I know the ASUS mobo only has one fan connector on the board, but I can plug them into each other in the one slot, right? Or do I need some sort of splitter? For what it's worth, the Coolermaster fan only has one speed, and the Noctua fan speed can be reduced using some sort of "ultra low noise adapters" that come included with the kit -- so I don't THINK I need any sort of fan speed control via the mobo...?
> 
> Any advice from any of you guys on the best spot to mount the two SSDs? Attached to the PSU bay vs the bottom cage? Also curious if anyone can recommend what length SATA3 cabling I'll need, since I still need to get some.
> 
> *Thanks everyone! Any/all advice or helpful tips are more than welcome since I'm new to all this. I'll be sure to post pics when I'm done. Much appreciated!*


There is nothing wrong with your plan for the H60 mounting...it's really about how your build comes together and what is easier for you...

As for the fans...Some people have used splitters on their mobos..I don't recommend it as it can overload the fan header and cause it to burn out.

For mounting SSDs, there are several places...figure out what works best for you! Some people put them in the 3.5 cages, others like them with the PSU, still others have them mounted to the front of the PSU cage and the doors...


----------



## majaboll

Ahhhhhhhhhhh that's better ..











why they put the usb's upside down ????


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Look what I got











I saved over 160 dollars ordering this from MicroCenter, not even joking.


----------



## majaboll

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Look what I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saved over 160 dollars ordering this from MicroCenter, not even joking.






Nice and snap !
Mine turned up last week









For info in the UK these are -
Asrock Z77e - £130
3770K - £270


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Look what I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saved over 160 dollars ordering this from MicroCenter, not even joking.


I know, I love microcenter, it's only 50minutes from me and worth the 25$ in gas to save so much money. Hopefully they will have the blue prodigy and I will just get it release day instead of waiting on shipping.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhh that's better ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why they put the usb's upside down ????


That's the normal way? I know on the HAF 932 they are inverted. Broke a flash drive and a USB port that way.


----------



## Fateman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That's the normal way? I know on the HAF 932 they are inverted. Broke a flash drive and a USB port that way.


He has them turned around. on the stock prodigy panel they are upside down 
I have turned them around as well, as I was always plugin-in the conectors the other way round. there are two screws for each port you need to unscrew then turn the port 180deg. and screw them in place again. simple as that


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That's the normal way? I know on the HAF 932 they are inverted. Broke a flash drive and a USB port that way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> He has them turned around. on the stock prodigy panel they are upside down
> I have turned them around as well, as I was always plugin-in the conectors the other way round. there are two screws for each port you need to unscrew then turn the port 180deg. and screw them in place again. simple as that


Yeah I turned them over. I'm usually quite easy going but one evening trying to plug a flash drive in it snapped and so did I, nearly launched the whole system out the window









Saner heads prevailed tho and that was the result


----------



## Anoxy

Aren't they USB 3.0 ports? I thought all 3.0 ports were upside down...


----------



## barebackbadger

Been away for a few weeks, what i miss








Uncle has cut my window in side panel, just waiting to pick it up..hope he as done a good job
Ordered my 2mm perspex, but a question:
How do i get the perspex to stick to the side panel? Glue, double sided tape?

Also need to drill some holes in side panel where gtx670 is, has the panel gets hot and although my recon and cougars are doing there job would like the air from gtx670 fans to leave the case straight away rather than letting it go into case first..
What is the best drill bit to use and best way to drill air holes e.g. Masking tape on both sides to protect perspex from cracking etc


----------



## Lennyx

Im new to these forums. Im from Norway. So my English is not realy topnotch.
Anyway, my new build is a Prodigy case with Watercooling.

Hardware im gonna use:
Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
Cpu: Intel I5 2500k
Memory: 8gb Kingston
Gpu: Evga Gtx 670 FTW

WC parts:
Ek Supremacy cpu block
Ek fc680 gtx csq gpu block
Mcp 655 pump with EK-D5 X-RES 100 CSQ
2 240/45mm Radiators.

Just test fitted the rads in front after some modding. The space is cramped.
But its gonna work out just fine. Gonna need to mod the sidepannels to be able to close them.


----------



## longroadtrip

@Lennyx..Really interesting work you are doing! Do you have a build log?







Looking forward to seeing how your project turns out!


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> @Lennyx..Really interesting work you are doing! Do you have a build log?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how your project turns out!


I wondered if 2 240 rads would fit in the prodigy case and i could not find any info on it.
So the main reason i posted here was to show ppl that u can actually get 2 240 rads to fit.

I do not have a build log. I might just make on on these forums, since the build is fresh.
Its my first mod build and first time watercooling. So a build log would not be a dumb idea


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> I wondered if 2 240 rads would fit in the prodigy case and i could not find any info on it.
> So the main reason i posted here was to show ppl that u can actually get 2 240 rads to fit.
> 
> I do not have a build log. I might just make on on these forums, since the build is fresh.
> Its my first mod build and first time watercooling. So a build log would not be a dumb idea


Man, I asked about this and was told no. Thank You for posting it.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> Im new to these forums. Im from Norway. So my English is not realy topnotch.
> Anyway, my new build is a Prodigy case with Watercooling.
> 
> Hardware im gonna use:
> Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
> Cpu: Intel I5 2500k
> Memory: 8gb Kingston
> Gpu: Evga Gtx 670 FTW
> 
> WC parts:
> Ek Supremacy cpu block
> Ek fc680 gtx csq gpu block
> Mcp 655 pump with EK-D5 X-RES 100 CSQ
> 2 240/45mm Radiators.
> 
> Just test fitted the rads in front after some modding. The space is cramped.
> But its gonna work out just fine. Gonna need to mod the sidepannels to be able to close them.


Wow, someone actually tried it... Nice job!









And by the way, your English is pretty good for a foreigner who didn't think it was great.


----------



## zachcolton2

Hello everyone.

The cable company finally came and restored my internet connection. Now that I'm able to connect this crappy old laptop of mine to the web once again, I shall share some new pictures of my build. Once again, sorry for the low quality pictures. I have a Boost Mobile phone. Due to budget constraints, this is probably the only low end Prodigy anyone will see on this forum. I've dubbed the name of this project "The Bootleg Bitfenix." No high end components will be going in here. Here is my little update of the first parts to make it into my Prodigy.



$94 spent
Inland PSU. . . .ok, it's not the best out there. . . but it was cheap.
LG burner. . . on sale for $13
Used WD 500 gig sata hard drive



Here are the goods installed with the extra power cables tucked out of sight for this photo shoot. And yes. . . I put the power cord in the case for now so it's not lost being that this build is going to take longer than expected.

The hard drive will be more than plenty for me to store all of my phone's backup info, some pictures and a few mp3 files. I plan to add a small SSD, to boot the operating system, in the tray under the hard drive when funding allows.

Mobo/CPU bundle from microcenter will be next.
Thanks,
Zach


----------



## TheBigE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> ... Uncle has cut my window in side panel, just waiting to pick it up..hope he as done a good job
> Ordered my 2mm perspex, but a question:
> How do i get the perspex to stick to the side panel? Glue, double sided tape?...


The guys at mnpctech.com have a great tutorial showing how to do this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpZoE-zj0-k

Referring to Scotch 4010 at around 8:44 in...
http://www.mnpctech.com/scotch_4010_tape_of_the_casemod_gods.html


----------



## TheBigE

@longroadtrip - (please) ADD ME

So, I've lurked around here long enough and finally pulled the trigger.



Most of the parts for my build in progress. I'm going to call her 'Midnight Blue'. Alphacool ST30 240mm radiator and other water cooling parts will be included in build log I plan to put together.


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBigE*
> 
> @longroadtrip - (please) ADD ME
> 
> So, I've lurked around here long enough and finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the parts for my build in progress. I'm going to call her 'Midnight Blue'. Alphacool ST30 240mm radiator and other water cooling parts will be included in build log I plan to put together.


500GB!!!!!! Mad-man!


----------



## Gup133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gup133*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I'm new coming from Italy, welcome all!
> Starting my "Bloody Prodigy" mod project, fully watercooled; here you are mi rig:
> 
> Case: _Bitfenix Prodigy (Red)_;
> Cpu: _AMD A-10 5800k (Trinity)_;
> Mainboard: _Asrock FM2A85X-ITX (Hudson D4)_;
> Memory: _8gb (2x4gb) Patriot Viper3, Venom Red, DDR3-1600_
> Psu: _Seasonic P-520 fanless 80+ platinum_
> SSD: _Samsung 840 120Gb_
> Bay: _Bitfenix Recon_;
> *--Liquid Cooling--*
> Waterblock: _EK-Supremacy CSQ - Acetal+Nickel_
> Pump: _Laing DDC-1RT - 12V_
> Reservoir: _EK-DDC X-RES 140 CSQ - Acetal_
> Fittings: _Moonson 16/10_
> Radiator: _XSPC EX240_
> Fan: _3x Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost Plus_;
> 
> Pictures and Build Log will follow ASAP.
> *Please add me*.
> 
> Marco


Guys,
This is the beginning of the _*BLOODY PRODIGY*_ project





Waiting for sleeving and tubings (16/10) and the new Radiator:




First Impressions:
1. The Seasonic P-Series (fanless one) fits perfectly into the PSU cage, even without fighting;
2. Recon can't be installed into the 5,25" slot because of the XSPC EX240 crossflow (too long rad). So, I bought a new one (the EX240 "simple"), shorter than the previous one, hoping to let the Recon fit in. Obviously I'm going to remove the DVD cage, selfmaking 2 aluminium stands.
3. At the moment, waiting for the tubing, and for sleeved cables, I'm beginning to mount it in order to check spaces, hardware placemnts etc. etc.

Build in progress.....

ps: pardon me for my poor English.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> I wondered if 2 240 rads would fit in the prodigy case and i could not find any info on it.
> So the main reason i posted here was to show ppl that u can actually get 2 240 rads to fit.
> 
> I do not have a build log. I might just make on on these forums, since the build is fresh.
> Its my first mod build and first time watercooling. So a build log would not be a dumb idea


Really happy to see somebody try this! You should definitely do a build log








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zachcolton2*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> The cable company finally came and restored my internet connection. Now that I'm able to connect this crappy old laptop of mine to the web once again, I shall share some new pictures of my build. Once again, sorry for the low quality pictures. I have a Boost Mobile phone. Due to budget constraints, this is probably the only low end Prodigy anyone will see on this forum. I've dubbed the name of this project "The Bootleg Bitfenix." No high end components will be going in here. Here is my little update of the first parts to make it into my Prodigy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $94 spent
> Inland PSU. . . .ok, it's not the best out there. . . but it was cheap.
> LG burner. . . on sale for $13
> Used WD 500 gig sata hard drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Here are the goods installed with the extra power cables tucked out of sight for this photo shoot. And yes. . . I put the power cord in the case for now so it's not lost being that this build is going to take longer than expected.
> 
> The hard drive will be more than plenty for me to store all of my phone's backup info, some pictures and a few mp3 files. I plan to add a small SSD, to boot the operating system, in the tray under the hard drive when funding allows.
> 
> Mobo/CPU bundle from microcenter will be next.
> Thanks,
> Zach


Happy to see you get started! Congratulations!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBigE*
> 
> @longroadtrip - (please) ADD ME
> 
> So, I've lurked around here long enough and finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the parts for my build in progress. I'm going to call her 'Midnight Blue'. Alphacool ST30 240mm radiator and other water cooling parts will be included in build log I plan to put together.


Very nice! Going to be a beast!!







Added!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gup133*
> 
> Guys,
> This is the beginning of the _*BLOODY PRODIGY*_ project
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pure awesome sauce!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for sleeving and tubings (16/10) and the new Radiator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Impressions:
> 1. The Seasonic P-Series (fanless one) fits perfectly into the PSU cage, even without fighting;
> 2. Recon can't be installed into the 5,25" slot because of the XSPC EX240 crossflow (too long rad). So, I bought a new one (the EX240 "simple"), shorter than the previous one, hoping to let the Recon fit in. Obviously I'm going to remove the DVD cage, selfmaking 2 aluminium stands.
> 3. At the moment, waiting for the tubing, and for sleeved cables, I'm beginning to mount it in order to check spaces, hardware placemnts etc. etc.
> 
> Build in progress.....
> 
> ps: pardon me for my poor English.


Really like the red Prodigy! This is going to look incredible when completed!


----------



## angelzarke

So I recently purchased a Bitfenix Prodigy and I plan on using the Inno3D version of the gtx 780 in my build. Does anyone know off-hand by looking at the pictures whether or not it will fit inside the case? I included the link to the pictures below.

http://videocardz.com/41960/first-geforce-gtx-780-review-leaks-out-inno3d-gtx-780-ichill-exposed


----------



## Malik

Guys question: has anyone tried to mount the 3.5 hdd drive in this place ?



On weekend i will try with this idea.


----------



## longroadtrip

I was able to get a 3.5" to 2.5" Hot swap bay in there, but it required modding the bracket. If memory serves, (I don't quite remember the measurements as it was several months ago) it was about 3-4mm too short to be able to get a regular 3.5" HDD in there. (this included the rolled steel around the cable management holes that would have to be cut out.)


----------



## phillyd

Hey guys, just thought I should mention that PPCS has a sale on scratch and dent Bitfenix Prodigy Cases for relatively cheap. Stop in and maybe get a good deal! http://bit.ly/11ZpIZZ


----------



## zachcolton2

Hello again.

Been doing a little thinking. Did an analysis of my computing needs and wanted to bounce a few topics off of the fellow ITX board owners. ANd here I feel is a great place to ask since we all have an ITX case that fits all the bells and whistles inside without much of a hassle. I started this build solely for the looks of the Prodigy case and really nothing else. I have no need for a high end computer for work or gaming. I get by fine on this 2.1 ghz AMD sempron 2 gig ram 250 gig HDD. I'm not a gaming enthusiast even though I enjoy browsing the software manager for new little games to play from time to time. I only have a computer to pass the time. . . .web browsing, small low power games and the occasional DVD movie watch.

I chose to build a computer for a few reasons. First off, it's a new challenge to me. I have owned several desktops over the years, all which were constantly modified and upgraded to keep them as modern as possible. My first major hardware build up was on an old Apple PowerMac 9600/233. It replaced my PowerMac 7200, which offered less room for future expansion. That was a beast of a computer in it's time and it lived a long life well past it's prime. Before the board burned up, It was running a Sonnet G4, maxed out ram, 2 HDD's, USB PCI card, Firewire PCI card, Sound PCI card and a separate Graphics card. All of that was added at far more than the cost of a new PC tower, but I enjoyed keeping the old tower running. Always been a sucker for old computers even at the cost of lower productivity.

After my Prodigy build is complete, I will be retiring this bottom of the barrel laptop here. It's a Toshiba Satellite L455D. SIngle core sempron, 2 gig ram, 250 gig HDD, This computer won't play any decent FPS games without some seriously low frame rates, but I dont play thos type of games. I'm addicted to Super Tux Kart and thats the most powerful game I actively play. This computer, as slow as it is, plays the game at max settings without lag.

Just thinking out loud over here and hoping to get some feedback on the upcoming MOBO/CPU purchase. I've noticed an i3 is about half as much as an i5. We all know the i5 is the minimum processor that any PC builder will install in their computer. But I want to know how all you guys feel about an i3 for my Prodigy. It's almost $100 cheaper and its still double the power of what I have here. The i5 will last longer before it becomes outdated, but the i3 is still a tempting offer. I don;t plan on overclocking and don't have a need for such speed. Is it taboo to buy an i3 for this build? it's cheaper and still plenty of power for me.

I'd like to know what everyone here thinks about running an i3 in my Prodigy. Or do I just admit the i3 is fading technology and an i5 is the new low end standard. Should I buy the i3 or wait and save up an extra $100 and just go for the i5. i7's are completely out of the question. Remember that this is an ultra low buck build with no bells and whistles attached. Let me hear some opinions.
Zach


----------



## phillyd

I'm gonna go ahead and pull the AMD card. Idk what you want storage-wise, but maybe try this! You won't need an i5, and this will give you plenty of performance. Left out OS, OD, storage for your own customization. Saw the Seidon M was cheap so added it.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
*CPU:* AMD A10-5800K 3.8GHz Quad-Core Processor ($129.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Seidon 120M 86.2 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($34.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock FM2A75M-ITX Mini ITX FM2 Motherboard ($99.99 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* Kingston Black Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($49.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB Video Card ($96.97 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair CX 430W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V Power Supply ($39.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $433.92
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-22 23:27 EDT-0400)_


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Look what I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saved over 160 dollars ordering this from MicroCenter, not even joking.


I'm getting a 3770k for 75 bucks so there! Intel Retail Edge FTW!!


----------



## JebusChytrus

Guys, I need help with routing the tubing. Im planning to get Laing DDC-1T and EK-DDC X-RES 140 CSQ - Acetal, rad in the top + fans mounted outside. Pump and res should be somewhere where hdd cage used to be. Can someone help me with this?

PS. i will move 24pin cable somewhere else


----------



## JMatzelle303

The Bitfenix prodigy side window panel that I can purchase can the side panel be replaced if I want to do some mods to it?


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> Guys, I need help with routing the tubing. Im planning to get Laing DDC-1T and EK-DDC X-RES 140 CSQ - Acetal, rad in the top + fans mounted outside. Pump and res should be somewhere where hdd cage used to be. Can someone help me with this?
> 
> PS. i will move 24pin cable somewhere else


Use the bracket and mount it to the front of the mobo tray/psu cover.


----------



## JebusChytrus

i was hoping someone will help me to plan the tubing

i came up with something like this but im afraid that rad → res part wont fit
- 90* fittings on pump
- 45* fittings on cpu block
- one 45* and one normal on rad



probably missed the proportions a bit


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> The Bitfenix prodigy side window panel that I can purchase can the side panel be replaced if I want to do some mods to it?


You mean remove the plexiglass part itself? Yeah it looks to just be held in with bendable clips. Yeah I don't really want so much as *have* to mod mine. As in drill some damn air holes for my GPU to not overheat.

Kind of a fail not to include any ventilation IMO. I don't care if more expensive. Others have claimed they still get enough airflow but my setup surely does not.

Also, if the window were in the middle instead of more towards the top I could use it on the other side and show off my loop to boot instead of a relatively boring GPU (which would then have vent holes near using the stock side panel). But it just doesn't look right on that side and shows too much of the PSU.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zachcolton2*
> 
> Hello again.
> 
> Been doing a little thinking. Did an analysis of my computing needs and wanted to bounce a few topics off of the fellow ITX board owners. ANd here I feel is a great place to ask since we all have an ITX case that fits all the bells and whistles inside without much of a hassle. I started this build solely for the looks of the Prodigy case and really nothing else. I have no need for a high end computer for work or gaming. I get by fine on this 2.1 ghz AMD sempron 2 gig ram 250 gig HDD. I'm not a gaming enthusiast even though I enjoy browsing the software manager for new little games to play from time to time. I only have a computer to pass the time. . . .web browsing, small low power games and the occasional DVD movie watch.
> 
> I chose to build a computer for a few reasons. First off, it's a new challenge to me. I have owned several desktops over the years, all which were constantly modified and upgraded to keep them as modern as possible. My first major hardware build up was on an old Apple PowerMac 9600/233. It replaced my PowerMac 7200, which offered less room for future expansion. That was a beast of a computer in it's time and it lived a long life well past it's prime. Before the board burned up, It was running a Sonnet G4, maxed out ram, 2 HDD's, USB PCI card, Firewire PCI card, Sound PCI card and a separate Graphics card. All of that was added at far more than the cost of a new PC tower, but I enjoyed keeping the old tower running. Always been a sucker for old computers even at the cost of lower productivity.
> 
> After my Prodigy build is complete, I will be retiring this bottom of the barrel laptop here. It's a Toshiba Satellite L455D. SIngle core sempron, 2 gig ram, 250 gig HDD, This computer won't play any decent FPS games without some seriously low frame rates, but I dont play thos type of games. I'm addicted to Super Tux Kart and thats the most powerful game I actively play. This computer, as slow as it is, plays the game at max settings without lag.
> 
> Just thinking out loud over here and hoping to get some feedback on the upcoming MOBO/CPU purchase. I've noticed an i3 is about half as much as an i5. We all know the i5 is the minimum processor that any PC builder will install in their computer. But I want to know how all you guys feel about an i3 for my Prodigy. It's almost $100 cheaper and its still double the power of what I have here. The i5 will last longer before it becomes outdated, but the i3 is still a tempting offer. I don;t plan on overclocking and don't have a need for such speed. Is it taboo to buy an i3 for this build? it's cheaper and still plenty of power for me.
> 
> I'd like to know what everyone here thinks about running an i3 in my Prodigy. Or do I just admit the i3 is fading technology and an i5 is the new low end standard. Should I buy the i3 or wait and save up an extra $100 and just go for the i5. i7's are completely out of the question. Remember that this is an ultra low buck build with no bells and whistles attached. Let me hear some opinions.
> Zach


Currently, if I do build a rig in a Prodigy, it will be as a server and most likely contain an i3 3220. i3's have plenty of power, and the same goes for APUs. AMD is much easier to build with if on a tight budget but their selection of ITX boards are slimmer.

Either way, here is a cheap i3 build:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i3-3210 3.2GHz Dual-Core Processor ($106.14 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* ASRock B75M-ITX Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard ($89.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($36.15 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($53.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic 300W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V Power Supply ($42.98 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $329.25
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-23 17:03 EDT-0400)_

And here is a cheap AMD APU build:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD A8-5600K 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor ($98.24 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* MSI FM2-A75IA-E53 Mini ITX FM2 Motherboard ($89.18 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($36.15 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($53.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic 300W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V Power Supply ($39.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Total:* $317.54
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-23 17:10 EDT-0400)_

I left out ODD, OS, monitor, etc. for you to choose if you want to.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamBlue*
> 
> I'm getting a 3770k for 75 bucks so there! Intel Retail Edge FTW!!


Cool story bro.


----------



## TheBigE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> i was hoping someone will help me to plan the tubing
> 
> i came up with something like this but im afraid that rad → res part wont fit
> - 90* fittings on pump
> - 45* fittings on cpu block
> - one 45* and one normal on rad
> 
> 
> 
> probably missed the proportions a bit


Have you considered using the inlet at the top of your reservoir? Might clean up tubing some.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Cool story bro.


lol


----------



## ratzofftoya

So, I'm thinking about watercooling my system. I currently have a 3570K and GTX 670 in there, but I'd like to upgrade it to a GTX 780. If I've got the 3570K and 780 on one loop (no other components under water), and planning on doing as much overclocking as it'll let me, I figure I ought to get two 240 rads, right? I saw that the Singularity build had two 240s, but he had to mod the case to get the front one to fit. Is there any way I can get two 240s to fit inside without having to cut the case? As an alternative, do you think I should go with a more conservative cooling option?


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> So, I'm thinking about watercooling my system. I currently have a 3570K and GTX 670 in there, but I'd like to upgrade it to a GTX 780. If I've got the 3570K and 780 on one loop (no other components under water), and planning on doing as much overclocking as it'll let me, I figure I ought to get two 240 rads, right? I saw that the Singularity build had two 240s, but he had to mod the case to get the front one to fit. Is there any way I can get two 240s to fit inside without having to cut the case? As an alternative, do you think I should go with a more conservative cooling option?


Its not possible to get 2 240 rads in the case without modding it.
Edit: There are probably several options u can go for though.
240 rad in the top and a 120/140/180 rad in the front.
240 rad in the front and a 120 in top or maybe even in the back.


----------



## zachcolton2

]OK, I'm back to ramble on again and make some more incoherent noise late at night. . .

First off I would like to say thank you to you guys for mentioning AMD. Been looking at AMD CPU's and Boards today and feel like I'm beginning to lean more that way. I've been using a single core Sempron here for some time now and that's really my only experience with AMD. . . but have been very happy with it. I hear AMD's make alot more heat than equal power Intel. Though with no overclocking planned, hotter temps shouldnt be a problem in the cavernous (for an itx case) prodigy and gives me a better reason to put one of those cool looking giant cpu coolers inside.

I have the white Prodigy with the solid front. I have moved the front mounted fan from the bottom inside to the top behind the DVD drive. With the mesh on top and fan vent in the rear, I plan to use the 2 factory fans strictly as exhaust. One blowing out the back and one blowing out the top. I feel the front panel doesn't have very good flow and I'm guessing most of the air intake will be through the vent holes on the case side panel. I have no experience in water cooling and still am too new to a ground up build to think about even one of those closed loop systems.

Another thought is about coolers. Any ideas on using one of those fanless coolers in there?
I have 2 fans right near each other and was wondering if they would make enough airflow around some large tower style cooler for a fanless cooler to work. I know the prodigy isn't the best to build as a complete fanless system. I'm just trying to not have more than 3 fans in this system,

Correct me if i'm wrong, but don't most dual slot cards exhaust out the back too? As in the fan blows the heat through the plastic duct work on the card and funnels it out the vents on the PCI slots rather than just blowing it off the GPU and venting in the case. If so, another plus to my ideas. Trying to keep all fans blowing out to try to avoid those circular fan shape dust build ups.

And can anyone tell me why the PSU is completely separate in this case. The fan mounts facing down, drawing in air from underneath, and just blows the PSU heat right out the back. What would happen if the motherboard bracket/PSU box were opened up and the PSU fan used as another exhaust? If it was mounted fan side up with a hole cut out under the mobo to pull some heat out off the bottom area of the case and motherboard. . . or is there a reason why the PSU is designed the way it is? I'm saying all this on speculation since my Prodigy isn't able to run yet.

And in my closing rants, I want to thank everyone building a Prodigy on this forum. Everyone's posts have been very helpful to me and can't wait to show off my rig when it's complete. . . .

Ok, thats all, goodnight.
Zach


----------



## phillyd

Idk much about fabless coolers but when it comes to the GPU's, you want reference cards with turbine fans for exhaust directly out the back. The rest will not exhaust out the back of the case. As for the PSU, it is easier to give the PSU it's own "Zone" as to provide it with cool air, a dust filter, and a large vent.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> Its not possible to get 2 240 rads in the case without modding it.
> Edit: There are probably several options u can go for though.
> 240 rad in the top and a 120/140/180 rad in the front.
> 240 rad in the front and a 120 in top or maybe even in the back.


So 180 is this biggest you can go in front with a 240 on top?

What if I do a mod and do a 280 on top (as some others have done), shrouded and sticking out the top a little bit? What's the biggest 30mm I could then fit on the front? A 200? 240?


----------



## cr4p

Here's my prodigy


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Here's my prodigy


Looks Pretty kewl with the sidepanel on!


----------



## ratzofftoya

So, if I do a Baby Beluga/Singularity-type mod and put a 280 up top, 60mm thick, could I put a 30mm 240 in the front? Or would the top one also have to be 30mm?


----------



## MrSharkington

does anyone new where to get psu bay covers for the prodigy? i was just wondering if you can actually buy them or not?


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> Looks Pretty kewl with the sidepanel on!


Thanks! Im planning to add a translucent window sidepanel


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Thanks! Im planning to add a translucent window sidepanel


Don't dooooooo eeeeeeeet!


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*
> 
> Don't dooooooo eeeeeeeet!


Buuuutttt wwwhhhhhyyyyy?


----------



## Sannakji

I think its nicer with the standard steel panel. Nice gradient effect!


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> I think its nicer with the standard steel panel. Nice gradient effect!


Thanks! I am just planning to have a transluscent window with dots to enhance the effect


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Thanks! I am just planning to have a transluscent window with dots to enhance the effect


You promise it was look as good if not better? I will hold you to it


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*
> 
> You promise it was look as good if not better? I will hold you to it


Yes, just like the semi transparent water blocks of EK, where there are circles on it.








But of course, i will try it first using a white japanese paper, with holes coverd with transparent plastic to visualize and get the desired effect. Will post of the results then.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Here's my prodigy


Nicely done! Looking forward to seeing what you do with the side panel









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> So, if I do a Baby Beluga/Singularity-type mod and put a 280 up top, 60mm thick, could I put a 30mm 240 in the front? Or would the top one also have to be 30mm?


You need to plan your build out...there's no way to really answer without knowing what specific mods you are going to do...what I recommend is sit down with sketchup or another design tool, get your measurements and go to work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> does anyone new where to get psu bay covers for the prodigy? i was just wondering if you can actually buy them or not?


They aren't sold separately by Bitfenix...It would be easy enough to make one though.


----------



## TeamBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*
> 
> Don't dooooooo eeeeeeeet!


+1, I am not at all happy with the way mine came out. Actually knocked it out and am putting clear acrylic in it.
Reference Pic:


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> You need to plan your build out...there's no way to really answer without knowing what specific mods you are going to do...what I recommend is sit down with sketchup or another design tool, get your measurements and go to work.


I was planning on it. But let me ask my question another way.

You have a 3570K. You have a Titan or 780. You want to water cool both on the same loop, and you want them to be overclocked. What is the optimal rad configuration in this case, in y'all's opinions?


----------



## longroadtrip

rule of thumb for watercooling is..1 120mm rad per block being cooled + 1 more 120mm. If OCing, you will need to add more rad space based on how much OCing you are doing.









In my Yin build, I am cooling a 6970 and a 3770k...I went with a 240 and 140 rad setup and I won't be doing any OCing. In my S3 I went with dual 240s and may do a real mild OC...


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> rule of thumb for watercooling is..1 120mm rad per block being cooled + 1 more 120mm. If OCing, you will need to add more rad space based on how much OCing you are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my Yin build, I am cooling a 6970 and a 3770k...I went with a 240 and 140 rad setup and I won't be doing any OCing. In my S3 I went with dual 240s and may do a real mild OC...


Thanks a ton. On those dual 240s, is that 30mm or 60mm thickness? Does that matter much? Would you be willing to push it harder with, say, a 30fpi 280x140x30 and a 180x180x60mm? What about 180x180x30mm?

Excellent builds, by the way. Super inspiring!


----------



## longroadtrip

Thanks for the compliment!









I use the Alphacool XT45 rads...I find it to be a decent performer and a fair compromise size-wize...I don't do a lot of OCing, but like to put a bit of overhead in for when I do feel like playing a bit. My systems do have a habit of being fully utilized though...This means the loop has to be able to keep the system cool over long renders, video encoding, etc...

For Yin, I went with the XT45 120.2 and a magicool 140.1 (although now that I have changed the system a bit, I think I can get the XT45 140.1 that I had originally purchased in.)


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Thanks! I am just planning to have a transluscent window with dots to enhance the effect


That wont work, youll still lose the gradient.


----------



## mshaddix

This might not be appropriate for this thread but I'll ask anyway.

GTX 780! I wantz it. The problem (or not a problem at all) is that I have a Seasonic GS 550W Gold rated PSU. I would like to not have to upgrade my psu b/c I'm afraid I won't be able to find a higher wattage psu to fit in this case. Would my 550w psu be able to power the 780 without an issue?

3570k @ 4.0ghz
P8Z77-I Deluxe
120GB SSD
500GB HD
Antec 620


----------



## longroadtrip

GTX 780 has a maximum consumption of 268W..add that with the rest of your system and you are looking at about 400W peak on your PSU..you'll be fine.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Nicely done! Looking forward to seeing what you do with the side panel


Thanks! But so many here discourages me to do the mod. Maybe Ill just do it on the other side panel?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamBlue*
> 
> +1, I am not at all happy with the way mine came out. Actually knocked it out and am putting clear acrylic in it.
> Reference Pic:


I see what you did there. I guess im going to use a more opaque material than the one you used. one that will diffuse the lights, and amplify them on the dots to still produce the gradient.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> That wont work, youll still lose the gradient.


But still gotta try though?


----------



## Flashgordon9000

has any one tried the scythe kabuto II with a gfx in the pci-e port??? im quite hooket on that cpu cooler, but i have my doubts about if it fits with a gfx.

If it wont fit, what cooler would you guys recommend for a i7-3770k with a little overlocking? it at ga-z77N mobo


----------



## JaYJoe84

Hi

please check my posting

http://www.overclock.net/t/1279693/bitfenix-prodigy-owners-club/7480#post_20000280

i have the asrock z77e-itx

The cpu sockel is very close to the pci port. you can only use a cpu cooler whitch dimensions is not bigger than 100mm in its width. Like the Intel CPU Stock Cooler.

I choosed the "XIGMATEK - LOKI 92mm Cooler". It wont block the Pci Port. I think you should get on of these for your Gigabyte Board. Its not very expensive. 25$ and your good to go. You can attach 2 CPU Fans on this cooler.

My Temps with this cooler.
i7 3770-K @ 4x3,5ghz with Stockcooler = Idle 32°C / Gaming 60°C
i7 3770-K @ 4x4,0ghz with LOKI 92mm = Idle 30°C / Gaming 55°C

for 20€ , its very OK. You can surely clock it higher than 4,0Ghz , maybe 4,2Ghz.

Hope i could help you.


----------



## JaYJoe84

Got my GTX 780 from Gigabyte.

Danke an Caseking.de für die superschnelle Lieferung und vor allem Verfügbarkeit !




Sold that one GTX670OC from Gigabyte


Testing now. Size is perfectly for Prodigy. No Isuees yet.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaYJoe84*
> 
> Got my GTX 780 from Gigabyte.
> 
> Danke an Caseking.de für die superschnelle Lieferung und vor allem Verfügbarkeit !
> 
> Sold that one GTX670OC from Gigabyte
> 
> Testing now. Size is perfectly for Prodigy. No Isuees yet.


I think the metallic look of that reference 780 does not match prodigy's matte finish, does it?


----------



## majaboll

Getting a bit quiet in here !

Ladies and Gentlemen please join me welcoming the Mark II to our club













My thanks go to everyone that takes part in this forum









Already started planning the Mark III


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> Getting a bit quiet in here !
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen please join me welcoming the Mark II to our club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thanks go to everyone that takes part in this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already started planning the Mark III


Nice but where is Mark I?


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Nice but where is Mark I?


Ask and ye shall receive












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> Longroadtrip here's those snaps you requested of Yin, this should also satisfy the requirement adding me.
> 
> For info the specs are
> 
> i7 3770K with Noctua NH-D14 loaded
> Asus P8Z77-I
> Asus GTX 670 DC2
> 8 Gb Samsung Green Low Profile RAM
> SILVERSTONE ST55F-G 550W with PP05 Short cable Kit
> Samsung 840 Pro 256Gb
> WD 3Tb
> Bitfenix Recon
> Cooling is 230mm Spectre Pro Front - 2 x 120mm spectres Top - 140mm Spectre Rear
> 
> Any questions, I'll be happy to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps sorry about the mess, I don't usually have company looking inside my case !






Refinements include -

new 3770k (last one broke)
Asrock z77e itx
EVGA 680 signature
Corsair H100i


----------



## zachcolton2

Hello everyone,
Went out and about to day to run a few errands and get some groceries. After leaving the supermarket, I took a walk across the shopping center and into Radio Shack. Originally went in there to pick up a longer ethernet cable, but walked out with a keyboard instead. Found this neat little Logitech K360. The white and black color combo caught my eye right away and I think it matches the white case of the prodigy quite nicely. Here's a picture. . .



It's nothing fancy and the keys feel mushy, but the looks match and it was cheap. . . $32.

Well, that's the update on my build for now. Goodnight all.
Zach


----------



## ilikebeer

Are there going to be any itx boards for haswell? I think most of us won't be upgrading to haswell from ivybridge anyway, as the main improvements in haswell is the igpu (most of us use discrete gfx cards).

The next gen after haswell (die shrink) probably won't be very popular either as it's just a die shrink. So the question is, will there be itx boards in 2015 or so when the successor's successor to haswell comes out.

I hope so, because I like building in this prodigy case. ATM I have mine tucked away in a corner of the room, hooked up to a computer monitor and my tv, nice to be able to use the computer from the comfort of a sofa.


----------



## darksen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Are there going to be any itx boards for haswell? I think most of us won't be upgrading to haswell from ivybridge anyway, as the main improvements in haswell is the igpu (most of us use discrete gfx cards).
> 
> The next gen after haswell (die shrink) probably won't be very popular either as it's just a die shrink. So the question is, will there be itx boards in 2015 or so when the successor's successor to haswell comes out.
> 
> I hope so, because I like building in this prodigy case. ATM I have mine tucked away in a corner of the room, hooked up to a computer monitor and my tv, nice to be able to use the computer from the comfort of a sofa.


http://anandtech.com/show/6970/haswell-z87-motherboard-preview-50-motherboards-from-asus-gigabyte-asrock-msi-ecs-biostar-and-evga

Getting one for HTPC.


----------



## g00gle88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Are there going to be any itx boards for haswell? I think most of us won't be upgrading to haswell from ivybridge anyway, as the main improvements in haswell is the igpu (most of us use discrete gfx cards).
> 
> The next gen after haswell (die shrink) probably won't be very popular either as it's just a die shrink. So the question is, will there be itx boards in 2015 or so when the successor's successor to haswell comes out.
> 
> I hope so, because I like building in this prodigy case. ATM I have mine tucked away in a corner of the room, hooked up to a computer monitor and my tv, nice to be able to use the computer from the comfort of a sofa.


Yes there is Z87I-Deluxe from Asus.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> I think most of us won't be upgrading to haswell from ivybridge anyway


I'm not, unless they come out with different colors, Gold just isn't my color.

If I feel that I really do need to upgrade I will have to buy a 350D and get the ASUS Maximus VI Gene M-ATX

Source


----------



## Ande8118

any1 tried to fit a NZXT kraken x40 in the prodigy? it seems like the perfect cooler for me, but not sure if it fits









specs:
Asrock Z77E-itx
XFX core PRO 550W
8gb kingston HyperX Blu Black series
120gb Kingston v300
250gb Samsung 840
2tb Samsung HDD
Intel core I5 3570k


----------



## cr4p

Hi guys, here's the side panel + lighting effect I was talkin about. I just used a corrugated plastic for testing before purchasing the actual one. What you guys think?


----------



## Ande8118

looks sweet!


----------



## Seid Dark

That looks really great and unique.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, here's the side panel + lighting effect I was talkin about. I just used a corrugated plastic for testing before purchasing the actual one. What you guys think?


Looks fantastic


----------



## Lutfij

Looking goood!!!


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ande8118*
> 
> looks sweet!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> That looks really great and unique.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> Looks fantastic


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Looking goood!!!


Thanks guys!!







my next problem is how would the cutout for the gpu air intake will look like. my initial plan would be like the design of the stock side panel.


----------



## Lutfij

Maybe make an indentation to offset the panel from the rest and this way use the cards structure to outline the difference...and that should help as an standout feature on your mod...? Talking in circles? PM moi


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Maybe make an indentation to offset the panel from the rest and this way use the cards structure to outline the difference...and that should help as an standout feature on your mod...? Talking in circles? PM moi


But what are you tryin to describe?


----------



## cr4p

Arrggg double post


----------



## Lutfij

Imagine the panel near where the gpu would be to have a slight offset via some slim standoffs - you can have the size of the offset piece of paneling to be the same length and maybe the same height(maybe a lil taller) as the gpu you have running under the hood - but that'll come from experimentation.

FYI - I'm not of any help around here, thats LRT's, audioholic and cscode's job









Just hanging around long enough to convince my pal(potential client) to build a home server/remote accessing pc in one of these bad boys! So far he likes the white+black prodigy. Personally I like the caseking 10th anniversary edition.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Imagine the panel near where the gpu would be to have a slight offset via some slim standoffs - you can have the size of the offset piece of paneling to be the same length and maybe the same height(maybe a lil taller) as the gpu you have running under the hood - but that'll come from experimentation.
> 
> FYI - I'm not of any help around here, thats LRT's, audioholic and cscode's job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hanging around long enough to convince my pal(potential client) to build a home server/remote accessing pc in one of these bad boys! So far he likes the white+black prodigy. Personally I like the caseking 10th anniversary edition.


Only reason I would get the CaseKing Edition Prodigy is if I bought a Z87I-Deluxe


----------



## Lutfij

mmm, tasty


----------



## SniperTeamTango

So my z77e itx i ordered from a store in the states is dead after 6 days of light use...

What the hell do I do now.


----------



## phillyd

RMA it through ASRock


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> RMA it through ASRock


Didnt get a reciept from microcenter. Also wasnt me that bought it, do either of these matter?


----------



## phillyd

Maybe, maybe not. Worth a try.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Maybe, maybe not. Worth a try.


http://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=RMA

The TLDR I got out of this is its MC's problem. Emailing them anyway, but so far thoroughly regretting this purchase.


----------



## phillyd

That sucks. I've heard nothing but good things about that board.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=RMA
> 
> The TLDR I got out of this is its MC's problem. Emailing them anyway, but so far thoroughly regretting this purchase.


I have the same board and cpu as you, the board has been faultless. Hopefully you just got a duff one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> That sucks. I've heard nothing but good things about that board.


Totally agree. In fact I swapped to this board from the Asus P8Z77 which I found a bit tough to get on with.


----------



## BuToNz

Same board here and zero issues, I think Asrock are pretty good though with their RMA's. You should be fine without proof of purchase.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> That sucks. I've heard nothing but good things about that board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> I have the same board and cpu as you, the board has been faultless. Hopefully you just got a duff one.
> Totally agree. In fact I swapped to this board from the Asus P8Z77 which I found a bit tough to get on with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*
> 
> Same board here and zero issues, I think Asrock are pretty good though with their RMA's. You should be fine without proof of purchase.


Well the ironic thing is a bios came out for my H61 and now it supports my 3770k, so Idk what I'm gonna do now but Im gunshy as hell with Asrock now lol (this is not my first bad experience)


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Well the ironic thing is a bios came out for my H61 and now it supports my 3770k, so Idk what I'm gonna do now but Im gunshy as hell with Asrock now lol (this is not my first bad experience)


Fairly straight forward -
apply update to old board
stick 3770k in
get asrock board replaced be manufacturer or supplier
Once new board is returned sell it or keep it


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> Fairly straight forward -
> apply update to old board
> stick 3770k in
> get asrock board replaced be manufacturer or supplier
> Once new board is returned sell it or keep it


Im thinkin sell it.


----------



## JebusChytrus

I've sent my board because the cmos battery slot was ****ed up and bios was resetting all the time. It's 3 weeks now without the board. I dont know if i should sell this piece of **** and get evga stinger.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Im thinkin sell it.


Problem solved ?


----------



## zachcolton2

OK, I havn't purchased my motherboard yet but I was just wondering. I'm going to have 2 internal fans, not counting what is on the cooler and the PSU fan. If the board I buy only has one fan connector. . . how do I power the other 2 fans without a motherboard connector? Is there some way to power them without adding a fan controller. If i'm forced to add a fan controller, I would like to find an internal one of some sorts. Noise levels aren't an issue so if they could be powered directly off the power supply at full speed, I wouldn't mind. Thanks all, that's my daily ramble of useless noise for the day.
Zach


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zachcolton2*
> 
> OK, I havn't purchased my motherboard yet but I was just wondering. I'm going to have 2 internal fans, not counting what is on the cooler and the PSU fan. If the board I buy only has one fan connector. . . how do I power the other 2 fans without a motherboard connector? Is there some way to power them without adding a fan controller. If i'm forced to add a fan controller, I would like to find an internal one of some sorts. Noise levels aren't an issue so if they could be powered directly off the power supply at full speed, I wouldn't mind. Thanks all, that's my daily ramble of useless noise for the day.
> Zach


You could power them with 3pin-molex adapters such as these and just power them off the power supply.


----------



## Mopar63

There are quite a few different splitters out there like this that will allow multiple PWM fans to be controlled from a single header.


----------



## barebackbadger

Not raving about my h100i, so might stick it on ebay (way to noisy for my liking)
Does anyone know if the phanteks PH-TC14PE will be ok for the prodigy but also the asrock z77e motherboard?


----------



## boy005

That phanteks will only fit on top model asus z77 and evga z77...

Asrock not, maybe only if you rotate him and do passive, and dont have graphic card...

that cooler is a beast...

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Not raving about my h100i, so might stick it on ebay (way to noisy for my liking)
> Does anyone know if the phanteks PH-TC14PE will be ok for the prodigy but also the asrock z77e motherboard?


Agreed. The h100i sounds like an aircraft when you start the computer but it does the job for me ?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> Agreed. The h100i sounds like an aircraft when you start the computer but it does the job for me ?


Mine's quite quiet idk what y'all are on about........................


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Mine's quite quiet idk what y'all are on about........................


At system start up I have 6 fans in the prodigy that spin up to 100% for 5-10 seconds but then it quiet ens down ?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> At system start up I have 6 fans in the prodigy that spin up to 100% for 5-10 seconds but then it quiet ens down ?


Yeah just like all pcs lol, can you not wait the 5 seconds for total quiet XD......


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Yeah just like all pcs lol, can you not wait the 5 seconds for total quiet XD......


Don't get me wrong, the h100i performs adequately for my needs, I was only agreeing with barebackbadger about the noise level it produces at startup and certain loads.
"total quiet" is a bit of a stretch tho ?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the h100i performs adequately for my needs, I was only agreeing with barebackbadger about the noise level it produces at startup and certain loads.
> "total quiet" is a bit of a stretch tho ?


My main rig has over 30 fans in it, my prodigy has 5.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah my H100 was quiet enough with decent fans.


----------



## baygamer415

Hey All--
new to this site and a first time builder.
3570k with closed loop asetek 510
ASrock z77e-itx\
8gb corsair vengance
256gb sandisk ssd
msi7950
cx600

All put into a BLACK Bitfenix Prodigy. I absolutely love my rig. Just had a quick question, probably a noobish/obvious question:

I added a 200mm front intake fan, I have a 120mm exhaust attached to my liquid cooler.
My question is I have an extra 120mm fan that I put on the top as exhaust(right above were the mobo is), i plan on buying another 120mm or a Corsair h100 and putting it on top.

Should my existing 120mm on top be set as exhaust or should I have it as more intake?
Also, when i get another 120mm on top should I set both of them to intake, both to exhaust, or intake&exhaust?


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> My main rig has over 30 fans in it, my prodigy has 5.


greedy ?


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baygamer415*
> 
> Hey All--
> new to this site and a first time builder.
> 3570k with closed loop asetek 510
> ASrock z77e-itx\
> 8gb corsair vengance
> 256gb sandisk ssd
> msi7950
> cx600
> 
> All put into a BLACK Bitfenix Prodigy. I absolutely love my rig. Just had a quick question, probably a noobish/obvious question:
> 
> I added a 200mm front intake fan, I have a 120mm exhaust attached to my liquid cooler.
> My question is I have an extra 120mm fan that I put on the top as exhaust(right above were the mobo is), i plan on buying another 120mm or a Corsair h100 and putting it on top.
> 
> Should my existing 120mm on top be set as exhaust or should I have it as more intake?
> Also, when i get another 120mm on top should I set both of them to intake, both to exhaust, or intake&exhaust?


I typically set fans in the front and bottom of my cases as intake, and top and rear fans as exhaust. If your radiator is installed on the top, it will be beneficial to have it as exhaust, especially since heat naturally rises. It's harder to exhaust hot air down out the bottom of the case than it is from the top.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baygamer415*
> 
> Hey All--
> new to this site and a first time builder.
> 3570k with closed loop asetek 510
> ASrock z77e-itx\
> 8gb corsair vengance
> 256gb sandisk ssd
> msi7950
> cx600
> 
> All put into a BLACK Bitfenix Prodigy. I absolutely love my rig. Just had a quick question, probably a noobish/obvious question:
> 
> I added a 200mm front intake fan, I have a 120mm exhaust attached to my liquid cooler.
> My question is I have an extra 120mm fan that I put on the top as exhaust(right above were the mobo is), i plan on buying another 120mm or a Corsair h100 and putting it on top.
> 
> Should my existing 120mm on top be set as exhaust or should I have it as more intake?
> Also, when i get another 120mm on top should I set both of them to intake, both to exhaust, or intake&exhaust?


The corsair install guide says to set the fans to intake cold air from the top but i know others here have set them to exhaust. Try both and see what results you get.


----------



## adamski07

"we will not be showing a larger Prodigy at COMPUTEX.







" - BitFenix


----------



## brianf1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> "we will not be showing a larger Prodigy at COMPUTEX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " - BitFenix


BitFenix
Just because we said it wasn't bigger, doesn't mean we aren't . . . complete the sentence?


----------



## Sannakji

If anything I want a smaller Prodigy! For those guys that want to stay as small as possible without using watercooling... could be called the Prodigy Air









A bigger one that takes SLI mobos would be great too though. Hell, one the same size as the existing one would be possible.

I think splitting the next gen into mini and same size with better mobo compatibility would be great.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> The corsair install guide says to set the fans to intake cold air from the top but i know others here have set them to exhaust. Try both and see what results you get.


The use of the fans as intakes will result in cooler CPU temps, usually around 2C to 3C but defeat part of the purpose of the liquid cooler, the evacuation of the heat from the case completely.

Traditional tower coolers blow the heat but do not actually evacuate it, relying on case fans to remove the PC heat. The liquid cooler is designed to make sure the heat completely leaves the case and thus actually cools the case interior slightly as well.

Corsair is the only marketer of these coolers that I have seen making this suggestions, all others say to use them as exhaust.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brianf1971*
> 
> BitFenix
> Just because we said it wasn't bigger, doesn't mean we aren't . . . complete the sentence?


Sausages ?


----------



## BuToNz

If Bitfenix are smart they'll leave the size alone and just change the internal layout as per the mATX mods around here....


----------



## xbournex

Do we have you all confused yet?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Do we have you all confused yet?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Do we have you all confused yet?


Yes!

You always have me on the grips of insanity!


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Do we have you all confused yet?


Sausages ! Confused is a life choice ?


----------



## baygamer415

would it make sense if I used 1 120mm intake(top/closest to front) and 1 120mm exhaust (top of motherboard)?


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baygamer415*
> 
> would it make sense if I used 1 120mm intake(top/closest to front) and 1 120mm exhaust (top of motherboard)?


Is the ODD holder installed ?


----------



## cr4p

While waiting for the thin plastic panel to arrive. Practiced my cutting skills cutting those letters..


----------



## majaboll

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> While waiting for the thin plastic panel to arrive. Practiced my cutting skills cutting those letters..






Nice skillz .. very pro


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> 
> Nice skillz .. very pro


Thankss..







the photo hides the flaw


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Thankss..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the photo hides the flaw


We are always more critical of our own work because we know where all the flaws are.

As long as your happy with it or can learn from it, its all good


----------



## Gabiskool

. The cooler is an Noctua nh l12 According to this picture, will there be enough room to have a sapphire 7950? Also will kingston hyper x memory fit under? Thanks


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Do we have you all confused yet?


yep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> While waiting for the thin plastic panel to arrive. Practiced my cutting skills cutting those letters..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


impressive... maybe you can give me some pointers... I might throw a side window on my prodigy... i don't know yet.


----------



## Malik

Just finished... more photos soon


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Just finished... more photos soon










so dope! Beuatiful work, man! Do you have a log or anything going?


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> We are always more critical of our own work because we know where all the flaws are.
> 
> As long as your happy with it or can learn from it, its all good


Haha yes, its way too hard to stop thinkin about it. But yes im contented with the outcome









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> yep
> impressive... maybe you can give me some pointers... I might throw a side window on my prodigy... i don't know yet.


Haha! Thanks! All I could tell you is you need more patience and good measuring skills(?) Im not a pro when it comes to these things.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Just finished... more photos soon
> 
> •snip•


Nice carbon vinyl


----------



## longroadtrip

Nice job Malik!


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*
> 
> If Bitfenix are smart they'll leave the size alone and just change the internal layout as per the mATX mods around here....


Why *wouldn't they* also take on the SFF market by releasing a second case? More markets, more money. Now that's smart.


----------



## ratzofftoya

As I mentioned in my buildlog, I'm going to try to put a 280mm XSPC EX280 up top (in a Koolance shroud) and a 240mm Alphacool ST30 in the front. Two questions:

1.)Has anyone put that Alphacool in the front? Will I need to mod it to accommodate for height?

2.)What should my fan config be? Keep in mind that I won't have any case fans (unless you think it's necessary), as the back will be completely blocked by the fittings coming out of the 280 rad.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> Im new to these forums. Im from Norway. So my English is not realy topnotch.
> Anyway, my new build is a Prodigy case with Watercooling.
> 
> Hardware im gonna use:
> Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
> Cpu: Intel I5 2500k
> Memory: 8gb Kingston
> Gpu: Evga Gtx 670 FTW
> 
> WC parts:
> Ek Supremacy cpu block
> Ek fc680 gtx csq gpu block
> Mcp 655 pump with EK-D5 X-RES 100 CSQ
> 2 240/45mm Radiators.
> 
> Just test fitted the rads in front after some modding. The space is cramped.
> But its gonna work out just fine. Gonna need to mod the sidepannels to be able to close them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> I wondered if 2 240 rads would fit in the prodigy case and i could not find any info on it.
> So the main reason i posted here was to show ppl that u can actually get 2 240 rads to fit.
> 
> I do not have a build log. I might just make on on these forums, since the build is fresh.
> Its my first mod build and first time watercooling. So a build log would not be a dumb idea


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> As I mentioned in my buildlog, I'm going to try to put a 280mm XSPC EX280 up top (in a Koolance shroud) and a 240mm Alphacool ST30 in the front. Two questions:
> 
> 1.)Has anyone put that Alphacool in the front? Will I need to mod it to accommodate for height?
> 
> 2.)What should my fan config be? Keep in mind that I won't have any case fans (unless you think it's necessary), as the back will be completely blocked by the fittings coming out of the 280 rad.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Well ... I'm extremely bored as of lately, ordered the Blue Prodigy from NewEgg, it's going to be a few days, since so close to the weekend. While I wait, would anyone like a Build Log cover photo done? Like this



Spoiler: Prodigy Build Log Cover Photo







I can do it for you, just PM with your build log, colors you want and such things like that. I will do my best to make it as perfect as you want it to be.

I can do if this you feel that you don't have the "skills" or if you are just lazy and don't feel like doing it, it doesn't matter. I'm bored! Help me, help you!

-Please
-IWD

*That is my Build Log cover photo, I just keep adding things as I purchase them, almost like an online sticker badge setup feel to it. I like it.


----------



## Lutfij

Malik - why you do this? Me no like this! Me want this!

^ lol, got a build log for all the creative investment you've put into it?

I know alot more people would like to see how you've progressed....


----------



## Melee

Hello, I'm hoping you guys can help me out a bit. I was planning on doing a huge gaming build w/ a full tower case, 2-3 graphics cards, triple monitors, giant power supply, etc. However, I don't really play anything that requires all that and for whatever reason, I prefer a simple dual monitor setup where I can game on one screen while doing my browsing, work, music, etc. on the other.

I came across the Bitfenix Prodigy case, which I hadn't seen before, and absolutely fell in love with it. The case alone made me want to do a Micro Atx build. However, I do want to keep plenty of power for what I do use so will I be able to complete the build listed in my Sig in this case? The main concerns I have are the graphics card and power supply, as well as cooling.

While searching for info, I found this build which looks fantastic. Everyone that commented said it was a simple build, though it looks complicated, so I am hoping you guys can guide me in the right direction.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The watercooling is extremely new to me. I am considering giving it a shot but it's not a guarantee, yet. I might just go with a Corsair H100i or something of that nature for now.

I hope to be part of the club soon!







Hopefully, I can decide on a color because I honestly love them all. lol


----------



## Malik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Malik - why you do this? Me no like this! Me want this!
> 
> ^ lol, got a build log for all the creative investment you've put into it?
> 
> I know alot more people would like to see how you've progressed....


Here you have: Prodigy


----------



## JebusChytrus

Anyone knows how this plexi sidepanel is mounted?


----------



## Lutfij

Malik - you da man, man! Lovely pictorial!


----------



## ICJI

Hello, guys. English is not my native language, but ill do my best








This is my first post on this forum and i should say that i REALLY glad that i found it. I had "one week forum marathon" coz i read whole topic from the 1st post. I ordered my white prodigy from ebay (had to pay about 140$ with delivery) and i hope to get it in few days. I will not ask you about size of PSU, compatibility of motherboards and CPU coolers etc coz it has been discussed hundred times, but i want to ask you "near-prodigy' question.
My last computer was build in Sugo Sg07 case with these components:
MB - Gigabyte GA-H67N-USB3-B3
CPU - core i7-2600k
Video - EVGA GTX 580 Superclocked
RAM - 8Gb
HDD - 1Tb
CPU cooler - AIO Asetek 510LC

But few weeks ago that AIO WC leaked and i lost my motherboard and my videocard







So now i have only SG07 case, RAM and CPU. I try to sell both SG07 and cpu now.
So i need your advice. You know that new Haswell CPUs will be officially presented next week. Should i sell my CPU now and build my new gaming rig on Haswell little bit later or i should leave my CPU, buy P8Z77-I DELUXE and build it now?

I see these components in my rig:
MB - Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE or Z87i-DELUXE
CPU - i7-2600k or i5-4670k
Graphic - not sure but i think about GIGABYTE GeForce GTX660 Ti GV-N66TOC-2GD
CPU cooler - Phanteks PH-TC14PE (white) or Akasa Venom Voodoo or Noctua NH-D14 (not decided yet)
PSU - i think to use PSU from my Sugo case (600W 80+ bronze)
SSD - may be Samsung 840 pro 128Gb

So guys help me, should i wait for haswell? Thank you
P.S. It is possible to buy new i5-4670k right now, but mini-ITX MB still not available to purchase.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Welcome to OCN!









And I would say go with the p8z77-i board and stick with your 2600k

I might be biased since I have a 2500k in my prodigy, but still, I would do this because Haswell doesn't impress me one bit.

anyways, welcome to OCN!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Welcome to OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I would say go with the p8z77-i board and stick with your 2600k
> 
> I might be biased since I have a 2500k in my prodigy, but still, I would do this because Haswell doesn't impress me one bit.
> 
> anyways, welcome to OCN!


I'd tend to agree with this, Haswell's performance increase is very minimal, especially without using the IGPU. All in all I think intel made a mistake going to the smaller socket.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I agree with both statements, plus Haswell ITX is black/gold, not cool with me at all.


----------



## ICJI

I forgot to say that I don't often upgrade my pc, so this one will serve me at least 3-4 years... i hope, coz this time no WC at all! I don't trust it anymore and I dont want to loose 600$ again because of it.
P.s. I like black/gold more than black/blue


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ICJI*
> 
> I forgot to say that I don't often upgrade my pc, so this one will serve me at least 3-4 years... i hope, coz this time no WC at all! I don't trust it anymore and I dont want to loose 600$ again because of it.


Glad I could help, and again, Welcome to OCN


----------



## kabeza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> Anyone knows how this plexi sidepanel is mounted?


Damn! that looks incredible! I'd love to see how to acchieve that too


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabeza*
> 
> Damn! that looks incredible! I'd love to see how to acchieve that too


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> Anyone knows how this plexi sidepanel is mounted?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1366334/bitfenix-prodigy-mirror/0_40
Quote:


> Glass + mirror window films. If you not know or not pay to do it (it is better to refer to specialists, save your nerves and health)
> Inappropriate, plexi, organic compounds, or other substitute! Only the original glass (window) a minimum of 4mm. It is advisable stained 20-40%.
> Tests were carried out with all kinds material (in all cases, very bright visible micro scratches) fits only glass.
> (Sorry for bad English)


YouTube


----------



## JebusChytrus

You didin't help me at all. I want to know how this side panel is mounted to the chassis because i see no screws or anything there.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> You didin't help me at all. I want to know how this side panel is mounted to the chassis because i see no screws or anything there.


Look deeper into the original OP. He has his name all of the internet with many forums yet only has a few posts on each forum. He just wanted to spread "his" build. No real information was ever given from any forum post he has from what I seen.

So with that being said, with no information we can only assume how it was done ... do you believe in magic?









hehehe

*Sorry that I couldn't help, I don't know how it was done either. From the looks of it, the person just put the glass up there, probably doesn't even stay there, just wanted to get a reaction or something. He's a ghost.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> You didin't help me at all. I want to know how this side panel is mounted to the chassis because i see no screws or anything there.


Did you try PMing him? Did you try googling him? We aren't here to do your research for you. The reason your question went unanswered is because we don't know for sure.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> You didin't help me at all. I want to know how this side panel is mounted to the chassis because i see no screws or anything there.


Probably a mixture of pixie dust and unicorn poo ..


----------



## g00gle88

Hi All,

So I got bored, made some DYI painting. I removed the metal mesh from my front panel and paint it with a can of spray paint and worked fine, I wanted to paint the frame with other color; so I sanded it and put some primer and it cracks. The odd thing is it only cracks in the corner. Any ideas?


----------



## Zboy

pic from bitfenix's fb page



looks like we're getting a brother


----------



## ICJI

Is it possible to install top case cooler above Noctua NH-D14?


----------



## JebusChytrus

Hey, dont get mad guys







English is not my native language and i am very sorry if i offended any of you. I looked everywhere for his pc pics and pm'd him.


----------



## g00gle88

Here's my newly painted front and top grills, its not perfect but I like it


----------



## Lutfij

Maybe its your camera - but that orange has blended very well with your case







What about the plastic melting issue?


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ICJI*
> 
> Is it possible to install top case cooler above Noctua NH-D14?


If you mean case fans within the case then yes it is possible. I had two 120mm's in the top of mine with a noctua NH-D14.


----------



## g00gle88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Maybe its your camera - but that orange has blended very well with your case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the plastic melting issue?


Thanks! My wife likes it too









I let the paint dry; and sand the cracks off; reapplied a thin coat of primer then re applied the paint. repeated this process a couple of time until its no longer cracking.


----------



## Lutfij

Ah I C









just curious though, where dya hail from?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g00gle88*
> 
> Here's my newly painted front and top grills, its not perfect but I like it


Looks pretty awesome
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> Hey, dont get mad guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English is not my native language and i am very sorry if i offended any of you. I looked everywhere for his pc pics and pm'd him.


No problem here with me xD
I did all of that when you asked about it but I didn't get anything back and like I said, it appears he just made a massive amount of forums just to share, nothing else really.


----------



## afallickwang

Huge news... Prodigy is going to have a micro-ATX version! Proof in the pudding: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151697133196388&set=a.10151690158876388.1073741829.349216296387&type=3&theater


----------



## nepToon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Wish i had your mobo, compatible with so many more coolers than mine. Anyway i saw this and thought you mind find it helpful.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noctua NH-D14 on P8Z77-I deluxe


Does that fit into the Prodigy?

I thought only slim fans would fit behind this cooler.


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Huge news... Prodigy is going to have a micro-ATX version! Proof in the pudding: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151697133196388&set=a.10151690158876388.1073741829.349216296387&type=3&theater


Any idea of when this will release? I would love to snag a Micro-Atx version of the Prodigy as it would fit my build much better.









I will be ordering the majority of my parts within the next few days, though, so hopefully it will be sometime soon.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> Any idea of when this will release? I would love to snag a Micro-Atx version of the Prodigy as it would fit my build much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be ordering the majority of my parts within the next few days, though, so hopefully it will be sometime soon.


June 4-8th is when we find out everything we want to know at Computex


----------



## Seid Dark

Hopefully the MATX version will come in red, I don't think I want black or white case anymore.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> Does that fit into the Prodigy?
> 
> I thought only slim fans would fit behind this cooler.


BEHOLD ...



Either lose the case fan at the back or do like I did and move the heat sink pull to the front


----------



## Wumbologist

Will probably be as big as an an ATX mid tower.

Cool micro ATX case bro


----------



## afallickwang

I would like to have the M-ATX version so that I can invest in using that AM3+ motherboard which there is no mini-ITX version at all.


----------



## Lutfij

Not AM3+ but have you checked out this lil baby?

http://www.jwele.com/motherboard_detail.php?949


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Not AM3+ but have you checked out this lil baby?
> 
> http://www.jwele.com/motherboard_detail.php?949


Its' a start. Wish they would have gone the 970 route for the chip with a bit beefier power subsystem for 125 watt chips.


----------



## afallickwang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Not AM3+ but have you checked out this lil baby?
> 
> http://www.jwele.com/motherboard_detail.php?949


Out of stock everywhere it seems.


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wumbologist*
> 
> Will probably be as big as an an ATX mid tower.
> 
> Cool micro ATX case bro


not necessarily. unless the expansion slot picture was taken at a different angle, it looks like the mobo will be mounted horizontaly - and we already know a prodigy can be modded to accept an mATX board like that

very eager to see the new case...hopefully it isn't released too soon or i will regret having bought my prodigy 5 months ago


----------



## Lutfij

@ mopar + afallickwang - you could always go for a zotac 890GX but be warned, zotac seems to have a crippled bios and component issue across their itx boards - well most of them anyway









or this


----------



## birthdaymonkey

I'm probably preaching to the choir here, but I feel I should put a plug in for Bitfenix support.

I recently bought a white Prodigy, and the first time I removed the USB3 connector from the motherboard, the blue part broke off the cable and stuck to the motherboard header. It came off so easy that I didn't even notice it was busted till I went to plug it back in!

I e-mailed BF support, and I was initially told that their warranty "didn't cover damage by users." Annoyed, I wrote back that I hadn't used any unusual force and sent them a pic of the broken connector. They apologized and sent out a replacement via Fedex, which was delivered to me (in Canada) in about a week.

So in the end, I got the replacement part (the full PCB and wire set that attaches to the side panel) and didn't pay anything. Despite our rocky start, I ended up quite impressed by their customer service.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birthdaymonkey*
> 
> I'm probably preaching to the choir here, but I feel I should put a plug in for Bitfenix support.
> 
> I recently bought a white Prodigy, and the first time I removed the USB3 connector from the motherboard, the blue part broke off the cable and stuck to the motherboard header. It came off so easy that I didn't even notice it was busted till I went to plug it back in!
> 
> I e-mailed BF support, and I was initially told that their warranty "didn't cover damage by users." Annoyed, I wrote back that I hadn't used any unusual force and sent them a pic of the broken connector. They apologized and sent out a replacement via Fedex, which was delivered to me (in Canada) in about a week.
> 
> So in the end, I got the replacement part (the full PCB and wire set that attaches to the side panel) and didn't pay anything. Despite our rocky start, I ended up quite impressed by their customer service.


While I'm happy you had a good outcome .. by contrast I emailed both xbornex and bitfenix directly through the website about a month ago for a replacement pcb and have yet to get a response from either









no biggy tho


----------



## adamski07

I'm not sure about other BitFenix rep, but xbournex just responded on me here on ocn. He told me they were busy fixing stuffs, I'm assuming it is for the Computex 2013 and the new goodies that are coming out. He should be back to us soon.









EDIT:


----------



## Sannakji

Do any m-ATX allow SLI?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> Do any m-ATX allow SLI?


yes, a good example of this is the Asus Maximus V gene

I'd personally get the Gigabyte G1.sniper though.


----------



## Fateman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> While I'm happy you had a good outcome .. by contrast I emailed both xbornex and bitfenix directly through the website about a month ago for a replacement pcb and have yet to get a response from either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no biggy tho


I wrote them as well about replacing the front panel PCB because I had issues with the USB3.0 ports. It was mid March I think and although I live in EU the replacement arrived yesterday. You just have to be patient I guess it will arrive eventually.
Interesting thing though is that the spare part came from caseking.de and not directly from Bitfenix. In the end it does not really matter as I got what I needed and Bitfenix have one more happy customer







Thanks!


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> I wrote them as well about replacing the front panel PCB because I had issues with the USB3.0 ports. It was mid March I think and although I live in EU the replacement arrived yesterday. You just have to be patient I guess it will arrive eventually.
> Interesting thing though is that the spare part came from caseking.de and not directly from Bitfenix. In the end it does not really matter as I got what I needed and Bitfenix have one more happy customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


While I understand your point about patience, the thing I was getting at was the fact you don't even get an acknowledgment from the website after sending a message, which I think is a basic failing. Yes xbournex maybe busy with other duties but he is only a helping hand on forums (no insult intended xbournex) however the website is there to service Bitfenix's customers.

My response to birthdaymonkey was to point out the fact for others, not everyone is attended to as quickly as he was.

I'm sure it will all be sorted in due course


----------



## xbournex

Please forward me any speed bumps you may have... I'll have them take a look at it.

Yes, Caseking is our distributor for EU, so they carry and ship our spare parts.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Please forward me any speed bumps you may have... I'll have them take a look at it.
> 
> Yes, Caseking is our distributor for EU, so they carry and ship our spare parts.


Is it ever gonna be possible to buy mesh pannels, or am I taking a laser to my window'd panel?


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> While I understand your point about patience, the thing I was getting at was the fact you don't even get an acknowledgment from the website after sending a message, which I think is a basic failing. Yes xbournex maybe busy with other duties but he is only a helping hand on forums (no insult intended xbournex) however the website is there to service Bitfenix's customers.
> 
> My response to birthdaymonkey was to point out the fact for others, not everyone is attended to as quickly as he was.
> 
> I'm sure it will all be sorted in due course


After I got the initial response from BF, I may have implied that if they refused to honour the warranty, I would be spreading the word on various forums. Maybe that made them a bit more responsive.

Anyway, the final outcome was good, so I figured it was only fair that I spread the word about that too.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birthdaymonkey*
> 
> After I got the initial response from BF, I may have implied that if they refused to honour the warranty, I would be spreading the word on various forums. Maybe that made them a bit more responsive.
> 
> Anyway, the final outcome was good, so I figured it was only fair that I spread the word about that too.


----------



## Fateman

Hi, I have one problem concerning more the MB than the prodigy but since lot of people have this board (Asus P8Z77 I Deluxe) here I thought you might be able to help. so here it goes:

I have plugged-in my 5.1 audio system in the back connectors, from time to time I plug-in the headphones to the front panel. Music is plays from the headphones and the speakers are quiet which is all superb. However the problem is that the audio output is always for 5.1 system even though the headphones are 2.0. Is there a way to set up automatic switch from 5.1 to 2.0 audio and back when I plug-in and unplug the headphones? I have found out that when the headphones are playing 5.1 signal some sounds are not played or are very quiet and it is a problem sometimes. Thanks!


----------



## LEVENDIZ

Hey guys, i'm going to hopefully be joining the club soon!

Here is my build list so far! Will cross off anything i currently have.

BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Case Black
Corsair Vengeance CML16GX3M2A1600C10 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3
Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI Mini ITX Motherboard
i7 3770k
MSI 2GB GTX 680
Corsair 120GB SSD
Thermaltake 875W PSU not sure if this will fit.
1TB 2.5" SATA HDD? Will need something small as the case doesn't have much room once water-cooled.

Water cooling components!
CPU waterblock??
GPU waterblock??
Reservoir??
Pump??
Radiator??
Tubing??

Much help will be appreciated!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LEVENDIZ*
> 
> Hey guys, i'm going to hopefully be joining the club soon!
> 
> Here is my build list so far! Will cross off anything i currently have.
> 
> BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Case Black
> Corsair Vengeance CML16GX3M2A1600C10 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3
> Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI Mini ITX Motherboard
> i7 3770k
> MSI 2GB GTX 680
> Corsair 120GB SSD
> Thermaltake 875W PSU not sure if this will fit.
> *1TB 2.5" SATA HDD? Will need something small as the case doesn't have much room once water-cooled.*
> 
> Water cooling components!
> CPU waterblock??
> GPU waterblock??
> Reservoir??
> Pump??
> Radiator??
> Tubing??
> 
> Much help will be appreciated!


Here is a Western Digital 1TB Scorpio Blue 5400RPM drive.

Water cooling components are mostly your choice as a lot have different aesthetic appeal.


----------



## LEVENDIZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Here is a Western Digital 1TB Scorpio Blue 5400RPM drive.
> 
> Water cooling components are mostly your choice as a lot have different aesthetic appeal.


Thanks for the drive!

Is there a guide to what fits and what doesn't? This is my first water cooling build


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LEVENDIZ*
> 
> Thanks for the drive!
> 
> Is there a guide to what fits and what doesn't? This is my first water cooling build


No problem for finding the drive, and someone like LRT might be able to give you a guide for what watercooling components fit and what doesn't, as I don't even have the case.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LEVENDIZ*
> 
> Thanks for the drive!
> 
> Is there a guide to what fits and what doesn't? This is my first water cooling build


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> No problem for finding the drive, and someone like LRT might be able to give you a guide for what watercooling components fit and what doesn't, as I don't even have the case.


To be honest, what fits and what doesn't depends on how you are configuring your case and what you want as far as performance. I know I can get a 140mm and 240mm rads in mine. Other people have done various configurations with 200mm and 120mm rads...







The best thing I can say is that you need to take a lot of measurements and plan your build out.

I don't have time to write a guide (and to be honest, it would be ridiculously long to try and cover every possible configuration.)


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LEVENDIZ*
> 
> Thanks for the drive!
> 
> Is there a guide to what fits and what doesn't? This is my first water cooling build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> No problem for finding the drive, and someone like LRT might be able to give you a guide for what watercooling components fit and what doesn't, as I don't even have the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest, what fits and what doesn't depends on how you are configuring your case and what you want as far as performance. I know I can get a 140mm and 240mm rads in mine. Other people have done various configurations with 200mm and 120mm rads...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing I can say is that you need to take a lot of measurements and plan your build out.
> 
> I don't have time to write a guide (and to be honest, it would be ridiculously long to try and cover every possible configuration.)
Click to expand...

Well at least he has a basic idea now.


----------



## Jaapi

The new matx prodigy will have a vertical motherboard and is about the same size, it's taller yet thinner.
click


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaapi*
> 
> The new matx prodigy will have a vertical motherboard and is about the same size, it's taller yet thinner.
> click


Those look great. I can't wait to get a full overview of the new design.









Has there been any mention on if the new mAtx Prodigy will fit a Corsair H110 without modding? I'm trying to buy all of the items for my build to use in my current case and then swap them into the new Prodigy when it's released.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaapi*
> 
> The new matx prodigy will have a vertical motherboard and is about the same size, it's taller yet thinner.
> click


errr ... how did you get that information from a picture of an empty stand ???


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> errr ... how did you get that information from a picture of an empty stand ???


I hope they keep the overall design the same as it is for the Mini Itx Prodigy. Honestly, the horizontal motherboard mount is one of the things that makes it so unique and appealing. There's really nothing I would change on it aside from allowing a Micro Atx board. Otherwise, it's perfect in my eyes.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaapi*
> 
> The new matx prodigy will have a vertical motherboard and is about the same size, it's taller yet thinner.
> click


I'm sorry to disappoint you, but those are just regular Prodigys.







but don't lose hope......


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I'm sorry to disappoint you, but those are just regular Prodigys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but don't lose hope......


adamski I cant help feeling you know more than your letting on ! ?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> adamski I cant help feeling you know more than your letting on ! ?


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*


tease ..


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> tease ..


lol.. Im not even from bitfenix.. lol.. why would u think that I know something.. all I can say is BitFenix lied.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Time to update the OP for the new colors! xD Add me to the Blue!



Spoiler: More Pics!


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> lol.. Im not even from bitfenix.. lol.. why would u think that I know something.. all I can say is BitFenix lied.


that is exactly what we didn't do. ok... maybe a little. But you know what?

nevermind.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

yay xbournex is back!

I have a question, will there ever be a solid black front panel with a silver frame? because.. pink, red, and orange just don't really appeal to me right now...


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> that is exactly what we didn't do. ok... maybe a little. But you know what?
> 
> nevermind.


Hahaha.. see.. dont worry.. its not a bad lie.. everyone would understand once u reveal it.. haha..


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> that is exactly what we didn't do. ok... maybe a little. But you know what?
> 
> nevermind.


Hahaha.. see.. dont worry.. its not a bad lie.. everyone would understand once u reveal it.. haha..


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Time to update the OP for the new colors! xD Add me to the Blue!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More Pics!


The blue looks great!!!









EDIT: Added you and Blue to the OP


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> The blue looks great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Added you and Blue to the OP


Nice, thanks!

*You wrote my name wrong xP


----------



## alex3773

Does anybody know, when this board will be available? It has a great position of the CPU for a tower cooler...


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Nice, thanks!
> 
> *You wrote my name wrong xP










Sorry about that...I fixed it for ya...


----------



## mshaddix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex3773*
> 
> Does anybody know, when this board will be available? It has a great position of the CPU for a tower cooler...


Is it just me, or is the gold ugly?

I much prefer the z77 blue


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> that is exactly what we didn't do. ok... maybe a little. But you know what?
> 
> nevermind.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Hahaha.. see.. dont worry.. its not a bad lie.. everyone would understand once u reveal it.. haha..


You two are like naughty little school kids !


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> Is it just me, or is the gold ugly?
> 
> I much prefer the z77 blue


Gold ??? I thought it was wee colour


----------



## adamski07

Honestly, I dont like the new color as well. Much prefer blue.. accessories, rams, fans, and etc...


----------



## adamski07

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151704284486388&set=a.469895691387.247359.349216296387&type=1&theater

Can I take home that huge BitFenix logo


----------



## majaboll




----------



## mshaddix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> Gold ??? I thought it was wee colour


Haha! It is kind of pee colored.


----------



## majaboll

AHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Prodigy 2.0

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/30779/bitfenix-goes-prodigy-2-0-with-the-new-prodigy-m-which-supports-microatx-motherboards/index.html


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I don't like the gold motherboards either.


----------



## majaboll

Interesting


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> I don't like the gold motherboards either.


not gold ... wee coloured


----------



## mshaddix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> AHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Prodigy 2.0
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/30779/bitfenix-goes-prodigy-2-0-with-the-new-prodigy-m-which-supports-microatx-motherboards/index.html


I don't see a PSU mount.. or am I just overlooking it?

EDIT: I see it now.. what a weird place to place it.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> I don't see a PSU mount.. or am I just overlooking it?


front bottom I thimk


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> I don't see a PSU mount.. or am I just overlooking it?


I believe it's right beside the fan towards the front. Appears to have a internal power adapter to go to the back.
Quote:


> has moved the power supply location from the back of the chassis, to the front


----------



## majaboll

why couldn't they just make it a bit wider and keep the horizontal mobo position ???
I think that's a standout feature of the prodigy.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> I believe it's right beside the fan towards the front. Appears to have a internal power adapter to go to the back.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> why couldn't they just make it a bit wider and keep the horizontal mobo position ???
> I think that's a standout feature of the prodigy.


It is nice but I like the layout of the new one as well, mainly because it wouldn't be as hard to get that dang PSU in but then again all those wires will just be sticking up, I just thought of that. I would have to see more of it, maybe even someones build log with it before I decide if I want to switch, also only if it comes with blue from the beginning.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> Interesting


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> I don't see a PSU mount.. or am I just overlooking it?


Yeah, I don't buy this one, the case layout makes 0 sense. Officially calling FAKE.

Consider the following.

Where's the IEC connector for a PSU go?

Why R ATX?

Why do all the edges look dremelled?

Why didn't we see hardware in it?

How do you fit any rads in that?

What's that hole for beside the MB backpanel?

There's not even drive cages in the damn thing.

If you look at that bracket for the PSU, that is not fitting a long PSU, thats holding it vertically, meaning the IEC would be going into the ground. Nope.

I'm just saying, also, there's no way a company like bitfenix wouldn't make them distinguishable from one another.

Oh, and finally, If you mount a PSU in the orientation shown, there's no space for drives. No drives, no rig.

#Trust me I'm an engineer.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> It is nice but I like the layout of the new one as well, mainly because it wouldn't be as hard to get that dang PSU in but then again all those wires will just be sticking up, I just thought of that. I would have to see more of it, maybe even someones build log with it before I decide if I want to switch, also only if it comes with blue from the beginning.


Agreed about the psu wires ... not sold on it at all yet. Also looks like watercooling options will be limited again.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Yeah, I don't buy this one, the case layout makes 0 sense. Officially calling FAKE.
> 
> Consider the following.
> 
> Where's the IEC connector for a PSU go?
> 
> Why R ATX?
> 
> Why do all the edges look dremelled?
> 
> Why didn't we see hardware in it?
> 
> How do you fit any rads in that?
> 
> What's that hole for beside the MB backpanel?
> 
> There's not even drive cages in the damn thing.
> 
> If you look at that bracket for the PSU, that is not fitting a long PSU, thats holding it vertically, meaning the IEC would be going into the ground. Nope.
> 
> I'm just saying, also, there's no way a company like bitfenix wouldn't make them distinguishable from one another.
> 
> Oh, and finally, If you mount a PSU in the orientation shown, there's no space for drives. No drives, no rig.
> 
> #Trust me I'm an engineer.


I thought the same thing about the dremelled look on the I/O Plate section. Will wait for official conformation. xD


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Yeah, I don't buy this one, the case layout makes 0 sense. Officially calling FAKE.
> 
> Consider the following.
> 
> Where's the IEC connector for a PSU go?
> 
> Why R ATX?
> 
> Why do all the edges look dremelled?
> 
> Why didn't we see hardware in it?
> 
> How do you fit any rads in that?
> 
> What's that hole for beside the MB backpanel?
> 
> There's not even drive cages in the damn thing.
> 
> If you look at that bracket for the PSU, that is not fitting a long PSU, thats holding it vertically, meaning the IEC would be going into the ground. Nope.
> 
> I'm just saying, also, there's no way a company like bitfenix wouldn't make them distinguishable from one another.
> 
> Oh, and finally, If you mount a PSU in the orientation shown, there's no space for drives. No drives, no rig.
> 
> #Trust me I'm an engineer.


All very good questions ... How reputable is this website ??? anyone know ?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> All very good questions ... How reputable is this website ??? anyone know ?


Not at all that's where my skepticism started.


----------



## majaboll

the article starts with ''we went to their offices a couple of *days ago* to go over some new products, one of which was the next-generation Prodigy M.''

So either this is a prototype or complete hogwash.


----------



## Melee

Yeah, there's no way in hell that's real. lol

First off, the PSU is VERTICALLY mounted. No.

Secondly, the Motherboard is UPSIDE DOWN. lol The PCI-E Slots are at the top with the i/o knockout at the bottom.

Finally, everything looks completely random. A fan stuck in the middle of the bottom, no drive cages, no hardware, and everything does, indeed, look dremelled.

I don't believe that nonsense for a second.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> the article starts with ''we went to their offices a couple of *days ago* to go over some new products, one of which was the next-generation Prodigy M.''
> 
> So either this is a prototype or complete hogwash.


Bitfenix wouldn't have it lying around in a ghetto config like that if they were having a presentation for it. Oh and more importantly, they wouldn't probably be working on it on a wood table in what looks like a kitchen with a ghost next to it.

I will be absolutely amazed if this is legit.


----------



## adamski07

I don't like the layout too. Horrible cable management is what I see once you build your rig in there. I cannot say it is fake. I told everybody already and BitFenix that same size prodigy for MATX is a no go. They really need bigger Prodigy to make it work. One reason they told me why they can't put PSU behind mobo is for air cooling reason. You would need low profile ones to make it work. I can see from that picture is they put it all the way on the side so you will be able to install high profile coolers in there... but at the same time, you cannot route your cables behind it.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Bitfenix wouldn't have it lying around in a ghetto config like that if they were having a presentation for it. Oh and more importantly, they wouldn't probably be working on it on a wood table in what looks like a kitchen with a ghost next to it.
> 
> I will be absolutely amazed if this is legit.


We'll find out in a few hours when computex starts.


----------



## majaboll

I think it is all a hoax orchestrated by adamski in cahoots with xbournex and bitfenix


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> I think it is all a hoax orchestrated by adamski in cahoots with xbournex and bitfenix


I repeat. I have nothing to do with BitFenix!







haha.. I'd say that one is a prototype. STT mentioned everything that is missing in the case. I think they need to redesign it, honestly.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I repeat. I have nothing to do with BitFenix!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha.. I'd say that one is a prototype. STT mentioned everything that is missing in the case. I think they need to redesign it, honestly.


It is literally impossible to fit everything in the config shown. Either VERY early prototypes, or fakes.

Also a lot of those pics contradict the pictures Xbourne and colleagues posted on their FB.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> It is literally impossible to fit everything in the config shown. Either VERY early prototypes, or fakes.
> 
> Also a lot of those pics contradict the pictures Xbourne and colleagues posted on their FB.


Those are different cases that can be seen here : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151704284486388&set=a.469895691387.247359.349216296387&type=1&theater

Here's another pic that BitFenix global posted on their facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151697133196388&set=a.10151690158876388.1073741829.349216296387&type=1&theater

it matches the one on tweaktown page.

few days ago, bitfenix posted this too, "we will not be showing a larger Prodigy at COMPUTEX." Looking at the photo, why would bitfenix put the Prodigy together with the 3 new cases where there are more Prodigys at the back. I am pretty sure that the 2nd case(prodigy) in the pic is the Prodigy M.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Those are different cases that you can be seen here : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151704284486388&set=a.469895691387.247359.349216296387&type=1&theater
> 
> Here's another pic that BitFenix global posted on their facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151697133196388&set=a.10151690158876388.1073741829.349216296387&type=1&theater
> 
> it matches the one on tweaktown page.
> 
> few days ago, bitfenix posted this too, "we will not be showing a larger Prodigy at COMPUTEX." Looking at the photo, why would bitfenix put the Prodigy together with the 3 new cases where there are more Prodigys at the back. I am pretty sure that the 2nd case(prodigy) in the pic is the Prodigy M.


This was my conclusion as well. The PSU length will have been extended, also the size volume is the SAME because the handles are removed. Its the M2 or Mark 2 in black on the right.

So essentially, longer, maybe slightly wider, 20 bucks on side ways mounted PSU parallel with the MB for more space. but ESSENTIALLY same size.


----------



## longroadtrip

Personally, I see no reason whatsoever it wouldn't be real. If you look at the back of the mobo tray, that is where the drives sit. The hole on the back is for an IEC connector...Looks pretty legit to me.

As for having a R-ATX layout, depending on the configuration, it can be better for GPU temps. I'm not saying I like the layout yet (I haven't seen enough pictures to judge it) but I also haven't made a decision on it either...


----------



## xbournex

Is this fake enough?











#trust me, we made it









3 HDD, 3 SSD, more than enough for most systems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> Agreed about the psu wires ... not sold on it at all yet. Also looks like watercooling options will be limited *again*.


say what?? what do you mean _again_?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Is this fake enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #trust me, we made it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 HDD, 3 SSD, more than enough for most systems.
> say what?? what do you mean _again_?


Whoa! I wanna see it with everything inside please!









EDIT: So I was right? This is the own displayed together with 3 new cases?


----------



## xPragzzz

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7023/asus-rog-press-conference-rog-maximus-vi-formula-and-impact








Another mitx mobo! And it has a daughterboard!


----------



## euf0ria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Is this fake enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #trust me, we made it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 HDD, 3 SSD, more than enough for most systems.
> say what?? what do you mean _again_?


But then, where do you mount your big radiators when all the walls are occupied?


----------



## crash01

Want ROG inside case and dont wanna mod it? Easy, wait ROG on Haswell


----------



## Abula

If it had at least 5.1 i would build with it... but seems more oriented for headphones.


----------



## adamski07

Prodigy M and new BitFenix case!



another one


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> Yeah, there's no way in hell that's real. lol
> 
> First off, the PSU is VERTICALLY mounted. No.
> 
> Secondly, the Motherboard is UPSIDE DOWN. lol The PCI-E Slots are at the top with the i/o knockout at the bottom.
> 
> Finally, everything looks completely random. A fan stuck in the middle of the bottom, no drive cages, no hardware, and everything does, indeed, look dremelled.
> 
> I don't believe that nonsense for a second.


Haven't you seen Silverstone cases? They incorporate a lot of the "negatives" you mentioned here.









The new layout could improve the heat issues I see with the current Prodigy. Much of the heat from the PSU rises up to the motherboard (my PSU gets pretty hot since it runs fanless most of the time) and the current layout has no real way to combat this.

However with the new layout, I don't see how pushing hot PSU air towards the bottom and sucking it up again by the big bottom fan is doing any good for CPU temps. I think it would have made more sense if the PSU was mounted so that the air is sucked in from the front and pushed out the top. There would be some power cord extension of course, so that the top of the case would keep its clean look. Then an optical drive slot would be put at the bottom like what many of us did with our reversed front panels.


----------



## Malik

This new case in first photos ( near prodigy matx version ) is outstanding. Sooo beauty cube







This is also prodigy ?


----------



## LEVENDIZ

Just as i was going to purchase a Prodigy the new Prodigy M and that cube looking case come out


----------



## JebusChytrus

I fixed that case for you



PS. where can i mount 240 rad?


----------



## MrSharkington

you do not understand how mad I am now that i only got a p8z77-i a few weeks ago


----------



## majaboll

I want to know more about this one.


----------



## Mopar63

Okay enough pretty pictures, WHEN ARE THESE AVAILABLE?????


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> I want to know more about this one.


Agreed. That case is gorgeous. So simplistic and elegant, yet badass looking.

Yes, I'm secure enough with my manhood to use those words.









All of these new cases look fantastic. Awesome job so far, Bifenix! I can't wait to see more thorough and detailed overviews.


----------



## majaboll

And this one ..


----------



## Melee

Okay, Bitfenix I retract my previous statement. You have entirely too many extremely nice cases and you're making my decision for which one I want far too hard.







lol


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> Okay, Bitfenix I retract my previous statement. You have entirely too many extremely nice cases and you're making my decision for which one I want far too hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


lol


----------



## Wumbologist

What is the point of that crevice in that case? Weird.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wumbologist*
> 
> What is the point of that crevice in that case? Weird.


Which case and what crevice ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*


If its this one your asking about ... maybe a recessed area to put your devices that you connect to the case like phone, camera etc. Just guessing.


----------



## afallickwang

Anyone know what the size of the Prodigy-M is going to be relative to that of the mini-ITX version?


----------



## Beno619

Well im quite happy with my first post, ive read almost all 770 pages and was ready to pull the trigger on the Prodigy M but all these new cases are so pretty









Anyway here are the new cases.

http://www.pcworld.fr/boitier/actualites,computex-2013-bitfenix-boitiers-micro-atx,539111,1.htm


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beno619*
> 
> Well im quite happy with my first post, ive read almost all 770 pages and was ready to pull the trigger on the Prodigy M but all these new cases are so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway here are the new cases.
> 
> http://www.pcworld.fr/boitier/actualites,computex-2013-bitfenix-boitiers-micro-atx,539111,1.htm


So, apparently the other Micro Atx case is the "Phenom M". I am liking that one a lot just from the outside view.

I'm quite disappointed with the way the Prodigy M's layout is looking. The motherboard is mounted upside down, the power supply is mounted vertically, there still won't be room for an Optical Drive with a top mounted radiator, and overall the setup just doesn't seem to mesh well together.

Maybe I'm the only one that feels this way, though?


----------



## Beno619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> So, apparently the other Micro Atx case is the "Phenom M". I am liking that one a lot just from the outside view.
> 
> I'm quite disappointed with the way the Prodigy M's layout is looking. The motherboard is mounted upside down, the power supply is mounted vertically, there still won't be room for an Optical Drive with a top mounted radiator, and overall the setup just doesn't seem to mesh well together.
> 
> Maybe I'm the only one that feels this way, though?


Agreed, the Prodigy M lacks most of the characteristics that make the Prodigy a special case.

Im also interested on the Phenom M dont think I cant wait any longer to build tho.


----------



## xINFINI7Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Anyone know what the size of the Prodigy-M is going to be relative to that of the mini-ITX version?


Judging from the photos it appears the Prodigy M might be the same size.


----------



## xbournex

Prodigy mATX is the same size of itx, and will still fit top mounted radiators. We've eliminated psu clearance issues without sacrificing hard drive space with this design.

In the itx version, you could not mount a 2 x 120mm with an optical drive as well, so the same with mATX. ITX prodigy, will still be king for water in the Prodigy line up but it's not like mATX is lacking all of it.

Phenom is an entirely different case.







the mATX slanted case beside prodigy on the left, has no name yet







but that, will be a water cooler's dream.


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Prodigy mATX is the same size of itx, and will still fit top mounted radiators.


I don't see the reasoning behind the layout design...The reason people would prefer mATX over ITX is surely a dual GPU setup, but if you have a rad mounted there it will cover the bottom slots of the motherboard? Pretty confused why it has been designed like this and not like peoples homebrew (PSU behind the motherboard) designs.


----------



## xbournex

With reverse ATX, even with SLI the gpus don't get hot - especially when the top one is drawing direct air from the top of the case . You have dual fans on the bottom, or a large 230/200mm on the bottom for the bottom card, so both cards won't ever be toasty.


----------



## BuToNz

What I'm getting at is the top 240mm location becomes unusable with a dual GPU setup, there just isn't enough space to fit the rad/fans and a second GPU. Does the bottom allow for 240mm rad mounting?


----------



## BKinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> AHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Prodigy 2.0
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/30779/bitfenix-goes-prodigy-2-0-with-the-new-prodigy-m-which-supports-microatx-motherboards/index.html


It certainly looks interesting, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Malik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> I want to know more about this one.


Me tooo !!!









When and where i can buy this case ?


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*
> 
> What I'm getting at is the top 240mm location becomes unusable with a dual GPU setup, there just isn't enough space to fit the rad/fans and a second GPU. Does the bottom allow for 240mm rad mounting?


Looking at the pictures it looks like there is still room for rads at the front, rear and bottom of the case, I think three rads would be plenty for an sli build depending on the thickness of said rads.


----------



## theDARKW0LF

Can I join zeh club, please?



Ended up returning my recently bought GTX 670 and super-charged my build with a brand-new GTX 770!


----------



## Gup133

Guys, as promised, I started my "Bloody Prodigy"!
Here you are my Build Log (I kindly ask to a moderator to move my 3d into the appropriate section):
http://www.overclock.net/t/1397600/build-log-bloody-prodigy-project#post_20115496

So, please *ADD ME*!


----------



## majaboll

Is it just me or is no one reporting much about the new bitfenix stuff ?


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> Is it just me or is no one reporting much about the new bitfenix stuff ?


I've tried googling for info on all the case unveils but it seems to pretty much be dominated by Corsair news.

The 540D does look interesting, though.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> I've tried googling for info on all the case unveils but it seems to pretty much be dominated by Corsair news.
> 
> The 540D does look interesting, though.


You would think bitfenix themselves would do a bit of self advertising for the new stuff on their website or facebook


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> You would think bitfenix themselves would do a bit of self advertising for the new stuff on their website or facebook


From what I can tell, they are releasing AT LEAST 3 new Micro Atx Cases.

So far, I've seen the Prodigy M, Phenom M, and Colossus M.

Here are the three cases that I was referring to:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Malik




----------



## AsanteSoul

Are there any members in here that have ordered the modified bitfenix prodigy cases on performancepcs.com ? I am considering one, but I want to get an idea of shipping costs to Canada.. Also, the price advertised for the case is $189.99 ... from what I've read, it doesn't include a few things..despite showing a picture of the case with a windowed side panel, apparently you don't get one unless you pay extra..is that correct? What exactly do you get for the $189.99 price tag? Any information would be extremely helpful.. Thank you in advance


----------



## mwayne5

BitFenix, you're killing me. I want the new mATX Prodigy, but the Phenom M looks awesome as well. For everyone who is saying that the new layout is weird, why? It makes perfect sense. No, they couldn't place the motherboard tray like Adamski's because his is designed around watercooling. Not everyone will use liquid cooling, you have to leave clearance for tall air coolers. This is also why they moved the PSU up front and oriented it up vertically, to make room for additional air flow from the bottom. The GPUs pull cool air from the top, the CPU cooler pulls fresh air from the bottom, everyone wins. I like it.


----------



## ecken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> Are there any members in here that have ordered the modified bitfenix prodigy cases on performancepcs.com ? I am considering one, but I want to get an idea of shipping costs to Canada.. Also, the price advertised for the case is $189.99 ... from what I've read, it doesn't include a few things..despite showing a picture of the case with a windowed side panel, apparently you don't get one unless you pay extra..is that correct? What exactly do you get for the $189.99 price tag? Any information would be extremely helpful.. Thank you in advance


I own the performance pcs bitfenix. You are paying a extra 100 for the custom front on the stock case. If you go with it you might aswell get the slot load drive from them. All the pic have windows because they used to do their own before bitfenix had their windows. I was told the price has higher when they did it due to labor.

You can check shipping if you add to cart.

I am very happy with mine and the lighted front and rear fans (get the big ones)

Also if you were looking at the white case with the black trim it is pictured with tinted windows, I purchased some from ppcs to make my own its a big uncut sheet.

Hit me up if you got questions.

just to be clear 189 gets you the stock prodigy with the front panel installed no window. it comes with i belive 2 120mm fans like the stock one does


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theDARKW0LF*
> 
> Can I join zeh club, please?
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up returning my recently bought GTX 670 and super-charged my build with a brand-new GTX 770!


Added









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gup133*
> 
> Guys, as promised, I started my "Bloody Prodigy"!
> Here you are my Build Log (I kindly ask to a moderator to move my 3d into the appropriate section):
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1397600/build-log-bloody-prodigy-project#post_20115496
> 
> So, please *ADD ME*!


Please post a photo. I can't add you unless you post a photo in this thread per the rules of the OP


----------



## AsanteSoul

ahh I see...so, it get's me everything I see in the picture minus the window, and slot load drive? Excellent...I'm gonna check shipping and see if it's worth the purchase..the red and black one is the one i'm after.. I just wanted to know what I was getting upon purchase...front panel, just no window and cd drive basically


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> BitFenix, you're killing me. I want the new mATX Prodigy, but the Phenom M looks awesome as well. For everyone who is saying that the new layout is weird, why? It makes perfect sense. No, they couldn't place the motherboard tray like Adamski's because his is designed around watercooling. Not everyone will use liquid cooling, you have to leave clearance for tall air coolers. This is also why they moved the PSU up front and oriented it up vertically, to make room for additional air flow from the bottom. The GPUs pull cool air from the top, the CPU cooler pulls fresh air from the bottom, everyone wins. I like it.


And this is why some don't like it, because they have had to make concessions for both water and air cooling but this process has limited both options.
Honestly I think if they had just widened the original prodigy and kept the motherboard orientation they would have been on to a winner but due to time constraints/money/production issues (whatever, I don't know) this didn't happen.
Shame. I think bitfenix have missed an opportunity here to, at the least, match the success of the prodigy.

As always, just my


----------



## afallickwang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Prodigy mATX is the same size of itx, and will still fit top mounted radiators. We've eliminated psu clearance issues without sacrificing hard drive space with this design.
> 
> In the itx version, you could not mount a 2 x 120mm with an optical drive as well, so the same with mATX. ITX prodigy, will still be king for water in the Prodigy line up but it's not like mATX is lacking all of it.
> 
> Phenom is an entirely different case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the mATX slanted case beside prodigy on the left, has no name yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that, will be a water cooler's dream.


Wow, I am most impressed that a real Bitfenix rep is here to answer my question!

And also impressed that the Micro-ATX version will be the SAME size as the white mini-ITX one that I currently own.

I can't wait.

Any color choice for Prodigy M or just only black then? I really want green or orange.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Any color choice for Prodigy M or just only black then? I really want green or orange.


Good question.

I want to know as well.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> BitFenix, you're killing me. I want the new mATX Prodigy, but the Phenom M looks awesome as well. For everyone who is saying that the new layout is weird, why? It makes perfect sense. No, they couldn't place the motherboard tray like Adamski's because his is designed around watercooling. Not everyone will use liquid cooling, you have to leave clearance for tall air coolers. This is also why they moved the PSU up front and oriented it up vertically, to make room for additional air flow from the bottom. The GPUs pull cool air from the top, the CPU cooler pulls fresh air from the bottom, everyone wins. I like it.


Yup. I mentioned that already couple times here.







The new Prodigy M's layout is fine except the weird position of PSU. Imagine unsleeved cables in there. 24pin, cpu 8-pin, two to four pci-e,molex, and etc. I'd say it is not watercooling friendly as well compared to original prodigy. Thinking as a modder it would be though to install two 240RAD in there without moving the mobo tray. Which I might end up with the same layout as my Prodigious. The only option without modding is 240 at the top, nothing on bay slot, and with your pump and res blocking your beautiful motherboard. I would keep the original layout of original prodigy and just install more stand-offs in there for MATX boards.


----------



## ecken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> ahh I see...so, it get's me everything I see in the picture minus the window, and slot load drive? Excellent...I'm gonna check shipping and see if it's worth the purchase..the red and black one is the one i'm after.. I just wanted to know what I was getting upon purchase...front panel, just no window and cd drive basically


and no lighted fans, i think its worth it for those

i also like the led strips i could not find on ppcs but check out this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997065


----------



## Gup133

Guys, as promised, I started my *"Bloody Prodigy"*!
Here you are my Build Log (I kindly ask to a moderator to move my 3d into the appropriate section):

http://www.overclock.net/t/1397600/build-log-bloody-prodigy-project#post_20115496

Here you are some pics, hope you like it

http://postimg.org/image/i5ltwourp/

http://postimg.org/image/ih3a9gb7p/

http://postimg.org/image/ji3iyks79/

http://postimg.org/image/vvbrrqshx/

So, please *ADD ME*!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gup133*
> 
> Guys, as promised, I started my *"Bloody Prodigy"*!
> Here you are my Build Log (I kindly ask to a moderator to move my 3d into the appropriate section):
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1397600/build-log-bloody-prodigy-project#post_20115496
> 
> Here you are some pics, hope you like it
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/i5ltwourp/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Nice build!
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/ih3a9gb7p/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/ji3iyks79/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/vvbrrqshx/
> 
> 
> 
> So, please *ADD ME*!


Added! Nice build!


----------



## void

I love that Bitfenix are showing mATX some love


----------



## xINFINI7Y

Anymore info on the *Colossus M* ?


----------



## KaiotEch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Prodigy mATX is the same size of itx, and will still fit top mounted radiators. We've eliminated psu clearance issues without sacrificing hard drive space with this design.
> 
> In the itx version, you could not mount a 2 x 120mm with an optical drive as well, so the same with mATX. ITX prodigy, will still be king for water in the Prodigy line up but it's not like mATX is lacking all of it.
> 
> Phenom is an entirely different case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the mATX slanted case beside prodigy on the left, has no name yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that, will be a water cooler's dream.


Ok but why reverse ATX? :'(


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Ok but why reverse ATX? :'(


Why not? Better thermals.


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xINFINI7Y*
> 
> Anymore info on the *Colossus M* ?


According to the pics I´ve found online are all these cases just a Prodigy skeleton with other covers around.
Sidepanel looks damn like the prodigy one, and a inside pic of the phenom M its just a handeless Prodigy cage with a rounded cover...
The same I´m guessing for the "unnamed" case with the < > Styled feet

I really hoped that a Prodigy M would have been done "propper" with a complete redesign of all panels but as it looks like it was only a "cheapish" redo of some panels


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> According to the pics I´ve found online are all these cases just a Prodigy skeleton with other covers around.
> Sidepanel looks damn like the prodigy one, and a inside pic of the phenom M its just a handeless Prodigy cage with a rounded cover...
> The same I´m guessing for the "unnamed" case with the < > Styled feet
> 
> I really hoped that a Prodigy M would have been done "propper" with a complete redesign of all panels but as it looks like it was only a "cheapish" redo of some panels


Completely agree with you.
Well said that man.


----------



## KaiotEch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Why not? Better thermals.


Better hmm. The PSU gain cold air from the fan, and the CPU, Mobo, VGA gain warm from the PSU? IMO more people like normal ATX form.


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Better hmm. The PSU gain cold air from the fan, and the CPU, Mobo, VGA gain warm from the PSU? IMO more people like normal ATX form.


In case of the Prodigy M
GPU gets fresh air from topmounted fans , or can suck fresh air direct from the top.
PSU gets air from the front and dumps it out through the case bottom.
Where it will be sucked in again from the bottom mounten 200mm Fan and it gets blown through the cpucooler and dumped out back via the rear exhaust fan.

Personally I´m a real fan of inverted ATX layout.
But not out of the reason of better cooling, install a top window and you see the GPU waterblock, it´s personal preference but mostly from optics...
Other than that, if you have an inverted atx case layout you can fit a Radiator in the top quite easy if you reduce yourself to a matx case, but that again has nothing to do with the prodigy....


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*


Just months after I get a prodigy and then this comes out. Awesome.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*


I want this case.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiotEch*
> 
> Ok but why reverse ATX? :'(


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Why not? Better thermals.


Also leak protection (CPU leaks won't fall UPWARDS onto the GPUs)


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Also leak protection (CPU leaks won't fall UPWARDS onto the GPUs)


lolz, I thought that it was stupid for them to do that, it looks dumb but still you make a great point for those who do watercooling. Since most of us spend more money on the GPU(s} than anything else. It is most of the time, the highest price part.

Very good point indeed.


----------



## longroadtrip

The other nice thing about a reverse mobo tray is that you can see your fancy waterblock instead of having it faced down...


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> The other nice thing about a reverse mobo tray is that you can see your fancy waterblock instead of having it faced down...


That's true as well.


----------



## Jaapi

Any news on release of the cases?


----------



## afallickwang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaapi*
> 
> Any news on release of the cases?


hopefully in July!


----------



## KaiotEch

July? Damn!


----------



## Beno619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> hopefully in July!


Who's the source of the July release date ?

These guys are suggesting the unnamed case is Prodigy 2.0

http://www.eteknix.com/computex-bitfenix-show-three-new-matx-chassis/


----------



## afallickwang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beno619*
> 
> Who's the source of the July release date ?
> 
> These guys are suggesting the unnamed case is Prodigy 2.0
> 
> http://www.eteknix.com/computex-bitfenix-show-three-new-matx-chassis/


I said hopefully in July but no official date yet.


----------



## ensteinfrank

Just a thought that crossed my mind about the new m-atx prodigy...

The design and the structure of prodigy makes it possible to turn the whole case upside down. So people who dont like reverse mobo can reverse the case itself so that the mobo is normal, and that way the exhaust of psu makes more sense also. Problem is in details: for example the dust filters may become useless and the reversed case air cooling might need some new dust filters in places there is not. The usability of such thing comes clear with detailed info, though


----------



## MrSharkington

didn't know they had red window sidepanels, any indication on where you got it?


----------



## boy005

In Germany they have in almost every store where you can buy prodigy... 12€ with window

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrSharkington

wow, like every computer store here in australia only has the black or white ones


----------



## FastRabbit08PL

Hello All

I just want to show my setup.




Thanks


----------



## JebusChytrus

foil on monitors/10


----------



## saxovtsmike

Got my parts last night, just a quick Mobile phone pic.
Sidepanel with aquaero5 mounting holes



More pics to come


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> Got my parts last night, just a quick Mobile phone pic.
> Sidepanel with aquaero5 mounting holes


Colour me intrigued.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> Got my parts last night, just a quick Mobile phone pic.
> Sidepanel with aquaero5 mounting holes
> 
> 
> 
> More pics to come


Very Nice
Going to look great


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> Got my parts last night, just a quick Mobile phone pic.
> Sidepanel with aquaero5 mounting holes
> 
> 
> 
> More pics to come


You have my complete and undivided attention .. continue.


----------



## longroadtrip

Looks amazing saxovtsmike! I can't believe how well the side panel turned out!


----------



## rocktim

awesome setup!!!!!!!!!


----------



## motokill36

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/20130606180131.jpg/

Just running card in spare Rig as im i Re-pipe Prodigy


----------



## Darco19

Just ordered some parts for a decent budget gaming rig with the Bitfenix Prodigy in it. It's for a friend and he didn't want to spend above £500 for it all, so I think he'll be pretty excited about this.

Other specs are as follows:

i3-3220
MSI B75IA-E33
8GB Corsair XMS3
GTX 650ti
1TB Western Digital Caviar Blue
be quiet! Pure Power L8 430W Modular PSU

I'm really looking forward to putting it all together - expect some pics!


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> Just ordered some parts for a decent budget gaming rig with the Bitfenix Prodigy in it. It's for a friend and he didn't want to spend above £500 for it all, so I think he'll be pretty excited about this.
> 
> Other specs are as follows:
> 
> i3-3220
> MSI B75IA-E33
> 8GB Corsair XMS3
> GTX 650ti
> 1TB Western Digital Caviar Blue
> be quiet! Pure Power L8 430W Modular PSU
> 
> I'm really looking forward to putting it all together - expect some pics!


kick a$$ and good value too. Looking forward to pics ?


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

I have a question regarding the side panel headphone jack. I get roughly 1/2- 2/3 the sound out of that side panel jack as opposed to the rear jack. Is this normal? Everything is turned up to the max in the settings but the side panel jack is noticeably quieter. The sound quality remains the same but just isn't as loud.


----------



## mshaddix

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr4O1hxpITA

Linus covers new Bitfenix cases.


----------



## Mopar63

I am really disappointed that the two mITX cases do not have finalized info yet. I hate concept parts with clue as to when our how much. Show me a part I can buy not one that you put out for show only.


----------



## g00gle88

Computex 2013 sweet!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr4O1hxpITA


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g00gle88*
> 
> Computex 2013 sweet!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr4O1hxpITA


mshaddix ninja'd you


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> If anyone in the Portland area is interested in this case, I have a black one that I will be trying to sell since I'm moving to ATX.


sorry to see you go dude.
What case are you moving onto ?


----------



## AsanteSoul

Could anyone please tell me how I can purchase these ... http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/premium-modding/alchemy-cables/


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> Could anyone please tell me how I can purchase these ... http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/premium-modding/alchemy-cables/


http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/about/wheretobuy#United%20States

I think everywhere listed there carries the cables except for Newegg. They only have the LED Strips.









I might snag some of those soon, myself. Those look great.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> Could anyone please tell me how I can purchase these ... http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/premium-modding/alchemy-cables/


Depends where you are in the world.


----------



## AsanteSoul

canada..ontario, specifically..thanks though...they don't have the advertised two tone (black/red) at retailers...if they do..i can't find it


----------



## babarasghar

is this case big enough to hold xigmatek prime ...


----------



## 2wiSteD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babarasghar*
> 
> is this case big enough to hold xigmatek prime ...


If it can hold a Noctua, I don't think it'll have much problem with anything.


----------



## bf182

Hey guys! I am new here, planning to build a new computer soon and like the look of the Prodigy for something a bit smaller to move around to friends places and not take up so much space in my room. I have my mind really set on the green one however it appears it only comes with the windowed side panel? I'm concerned about airflow to the graphics card with that, do you think there will be a version with the regular side panel at all?

Also how much of a problem is the solid front versus the meshed one? I'm planning to use a corsair h80 on CPU and a fan in the front and back (probably will just have no disc drive and use a USB one when I need to) but if the solid front is seriously restricting I might just go with the white with meshed front case to make it easier, even though I really want green







Or maybe even the orange since that has side ventilation


----------



## MrSharkington

The mesh ones accumulate dust, really, really easily. So make sure you have a can of compressed air so it doesn't build up too much. I've got a solid front and I've been thinking for a while if I should get a window or not, but I'm sure that someone on here will be more knowledgable about this situation.

Personally, green looks better


----------



## kevin25

You can add me to the owner club. Just got done with my arctic white Bitfenix Prodigy system.

Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe/WD Motherboard
Intel i7-3770K Processor
2 x 256GB OCZ Vector SSD (RAID 0)
Seagate 4TB Hard Drive
XFX 7870 2GB Video Card
Patriot Extreme 16GB DDR 1600 Memory
Zalman Liquid Cooling


----------



## ilikebeer

I'm a bit confused by the new bitfenix cases. Which one is prodigy 2.0? The micro atx, while clearly inspired by mods people have done, isn't useful for me because I always build a one gpu system.

The micro atx case will probably look really messy inside once all the cables are in there, and if you do watercool it, I have my doubts that you can have 2 gpu's plus a rad fitting on the top.

I hope bitfenix doesn't 'discontinue' the original itx prodigy, as itx is the future for my builds (love the small size), and it's just so configurable to however you want it to be.

The prodigy M is the best from what i've seen, but it seems to be the itx prodigy without the handles, but interior looks the same. It would have been nice if they just made a few tweaks (i'm sure many, many had been suggested to them) to the itx prodigy, like offering a full size side panel window, maybe making it a bit taller so that it's easier to fit 2x240 rads inside without modding ... changing the psu cut-out holes (or making that area detachable so that longer psu's can just fit inside without extension bracket (if you sacrifice the bottom hdd bays of course).

I can't see why they didn't do that, it seems they didn't listen to the feedback of actual users very much. I think that would have been a very successful case. Don't re-invent the wheel, just tweak it so we have more options in configurations. I'm sure many here would agree, the best thing about the itx prodigy is the horizontal mounting of the mobo.

I hope a bitfenix rep will post 'we have no plans to discontinue manufacture/sales of the original itx prodigy'. Otherwise I better buy one while they're still in stock.


----------



## zachcolton2

Hello everyone,

Been busy the last few days and finally getting the time to sit down and read all the new posts on the forum here. Everyone's work is looking great. Now. . . I still havn't purchased my mobo/cpu/graphics card combo yet.

I was looking around in a closet of mine and I found these old speakers that I originally purchased for use on an old TV with no sound. They were cheap and the sound quality leaves a lot to be desired. Since this is an ultra low buck project, I'm trying to buy used and get second hand stuff wherever possible.



But, the one thing that struck my mind when I came across these was how much they resemble the Prodigy case handles. I'm not thrilled with the all black look. Going to take them apart tomorrow and paint them white to match my white Prodigy. I have lying around some 1000 grit wet sanding paper and some white duplicolor automotive touch up spray paint. Going to paint the speakers white, and do a 2 tone job on the sub. Here's one up close and you can see how the bottom of the speaker really resembles the lower case handle of the Prodigy.



I think these will make a nice addition to my setup and look like a Bitfenix made accessory when they are all done.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> I'm a bit confused by the new bitfenix cases. Which one is prodigy 2.0? The micro atx, while clearly inspired by mods people have done, isn't useful for me because I always build a one gpu system.
> 
> The micro atx case will probably look really messy inside once all the cables are in there, and if you do watercool it, I have my doubts that you can have 2 gpu's plus a rad fitting on the top.
> 
> I hope bitfenix doesn't 'discontinue' the original itx prodigy, as itx is the future for my builds (love the small size), and it's just so configurable to however you want it to be.
> 
> The prodigy M is the best from what i've seen, but it seems to be the itx prodigy without the handles, but interior looks the same. It would have been nice if they just made a few tweaks (i'm sure many, many had been suggested to them) to the itx prodigy, like offering a full size side panel window, maybe making it a bit taller so that it's easier to fit 2x240 rads inside without modding ... changing the psu cut-out holes (or making that area detachable so that longer psu's can just fit inside without extension bracket (if you sacrifice the bottom hdd bays of course).
> 
> I can't see why they didn't do that, it seems they didn't listen to the feedback of actual users very much. I think that would have been a very successful case. Don't re-invent the wheel, just tweak it so we have more options in configurations. I'm sure many here would agree, the best thing about the itx prodigy is the horizontal mounting of the mobo.
> 
> I hope a bitfenix rep will post 'we have no plans to discontinue manufacture/sales of the original itx prodigy'. Otherwise I better buy one while they're still in stock.


I believe the case you are thinking of is the Phenom M (looks somewhat like the Prodigy without handles). I do not believe that Bitfenix will be canceling the ITX Prodigy for a long time as I think it has probably gotten them the most revenue of all their cases.


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin25*
> 
> You can add me to the owner club. Just got done with my arctic white Bitfenix Prodigy system.
> 
> Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe/WD Motherboard
> Intel i7-3770K Processor
> 2 x 256GB OCZ Vector SSD (RAID 0)
> Seagate 4TB Hard Drive
> XFX 7870 2GB Video Card
> Patriot Extreme 16GB DDR 1600 Memory
> Zalman Liquid Cooling
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hands down one of the cleanest coolest looking unique builds I've seen in this case, for your 24/8 pin and sata cables - are those complete tubes or just halved?

Great job


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> sorry to see you go dude.
> What case are you moving onto ?


Just finished my build in a Fractal Design Arc Midi R2. And got myself another 7970 for crossfire


----------



## babarasghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin25*
> 
> You can add me to the owner club. Just got done with my arctic white Bitfenix Prodigy system.
> 
> Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe/WD Motherboard
> Intel i7-3770K Processor
> 2 x 256GB OCZ Vector SSD (RAID 0)
> Seagate 4TB Hard Drive
> XFX 7870 2GB Video Card
> Patriot Extreme 16GB DDR 1600 Memory
> Zalman Liquid Cooling


wow this is super cool ... lovely build ... love the color scheme and cable management is simply superb
indeed one of the best looking mod seen here


----------



## bf182

I thought you hadn't plugged the cables in for the photo when I first saw it, good job!


----------



## Pragglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin25*
> 
> You can add me to the owner club. Just got done with my arctic white Bitfenix Prodigy system.
> 
> Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe/WD Motherboard
> Intel i7-3770K Processor
> 2 x 256GB OCZ Vector SSD (RAID 0)
> Seagate 4TB Hard Drive
> XFX 7870 2GB Video Card
> Patriot Extreme 16GB DDR 1600 Memory
> Zalman Liquid Cooling


That...looks...amazing!








You can barely see any cables...I am jealous.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin25*
> 
> You can add me to the owner club. Just got done with my arctic white Bitfenix Prodigy system.
> 
> Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe/WD Motherboard
> Intel i7-3770K Processor
> 2 x 256GB OCZ Vector SSD (RAID 0)
> Seagate 4TB Hard Drive
> XFX 7870 2GB Video Card
> Patriot Extreme 16GB DDR 1600 Memory
> Zalman Liquid Cooling


Loving that LCD display in the psu bay


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin25*
> 
> You can add me to the owner club. Just got done with my arctic white Bitfenix Prodigy system.
> 
> Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe/WD Motherboard
> Intel i7-3770K Processor
> 2 x 256GB OCZ Vector SSD (RAID 0)
> Seagate 4TB Hard Drive
> XFX 7870 2GB Video Card
> Patriot Extreme 16GB DDR 1600 Memory
> Zalman Liquid Cooling


This is divine! :O


----------



## Zboy

anyone have an opinion on what psus to use with the prodigy? i remember that my idle cpu temps with my x650 sitting outside of my prodigy were slightly lower, and i'm fairly certain that the difference would be a bit higher at load. i'm wondering if there'd be a significant difference in temps by using a psu that always has its fan spinning

and is anyone else dying to learn more about the phenom m


----------



## mshaddix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin25*
> 
> You can add me to the owner club. Just got done with my arctic white Bitfenix Prodigy system.
> 
> Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe/WD Motherboard
> Intel i7-3770K Processor
> 2 x 256GB OCZ Vector SSD (RAID 0)
> Seagate 4TB Hard Drive
> XFX 7870 2GB Video Card
> Patriot Extreme 16GB DDR 1600 Memory
> Zalman Liquid Cooling


This is one of the best looking Prodigy builds I've ever seen.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> sorry to see you go dude.
> What case are you moving onto ?
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished my build in a Fractal Design Arc Midi R2. And got myself another 7970 for crossfire
Click to expand...

How could you!









lol jk jk









I might go Fractal Core 3000 next machine actually...


----------



## Hawxie

By the way, what are the advantages of having a Prodigy, versus a Define R4?

( I won't be using multiple physical GPU's.... Ever. )


----------



## Pragglez

Accidental double post :/

I can't wait till the Colossus M is out!...It looks amazing.


----------



## Pragglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> By the way, what are the advantages of having a Prodigy, versus a Define R4?
> 
> ( I won't be using multiple physical GPU's.... Ever. )


1. Looks
2. Looks
3. Looks


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragglez*
> 
> 1. Looks
> 2. Looks
> 3. Looks


^


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragglez*
> 
> 1. Looks
> 2. Looks
> 3. Looks


True, I can see it also beats the R4 temp wise, so in theory, I would be able to stay at the same decibels, as Im doing with the Define R4, but with better looks too?


----------



## dman811

The only thing that really applies to it all is that the Prodigy is a smaller footprint case. Looks and everything else is opinion if you ask me.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> The only thing that really applies to it all is that the Prodigy is a smaller footprint case. Looks and everything else is opinion if you ask me.


Thanks for the response, not completely sure if I'll get it or not.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin25*
> 
> You can add me to the owner club. Just got done with my arctic white Bitfenix Prodigy system.
> 
> Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe/WD Motherboard
> Intel i7-3770K Processor
> 2 x 256GB OCZ Vector SSD (RAID 0)
> Seagate 4TB Hard Drive
> XFX 7870 2GB Video Card
> Patriot Extreme 16GB DDR 1600 Memory
> Zalman Liquid Cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like what you did with the cable "tubes!" Looks fantastic!









Added to the club....









Wanted to take a minute and apologize for not being around as much as I normally am...Was extremely busy with work dealing with a CRM upgrade. I'm on vacation this week so will be in sporadically, but will be around a lot more again after this week.


----------



## ICJI

Finally a got my Prodigy and i decided to build my rig on Ivy, not Haswell.

Unfortunately got it with 1 broken mount

So my rig will consist of these components:
Case - Bitfenix Prodigy Arctic white
MB - Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
CPU - Core i5-3570k (i sold my i7-2600k)
RAM - 8Gb Spectec DDR3 1333 MHz CL 9 (2x4Gb) (from my old pc)
HDD - 1Tb Hitachi SATA II 7200 Rpm (from my old pc)
SSD - Samsung 840 pro 128Gb
CPU cooler - Noctua D14
Case fans - 2x120mm as top (default Bitfenix Prodigy fans), 1x200mm Cooler Master MegaFlow as front and 1x120mm as rear
PSU - Silverstone SST-ST60F-SG 600W 80 Plus bronze (from my old SUGO SG07)
Graphic card - don't have yet. I'm going to buy it in august.

I don't have any modding skills and i don't have even tools for it, so it will not be something extraordinary, just one more Prodigy







I will add more pictures later.

P.S. Who knows what will be the difference between Recon 2 and "just" Recon? Don't know what to do: buy it now or wait for 2nd gen.


----------



## kevin25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Hands down one of the cleanest coolest looking unique builds I've seen in this case, for your 24/8 pin and sata cables - are those complete tubes or just halved?
> 
> Great job


They're complete tubes but they are flat on one side.


----------



## hernan86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin25*
> 
> You can add me to the owner club. Just got done with my arctic white Bitfenix Prodigy system.
> 
> Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe/WD Motherboard
> Intel i7-3770K Processor
> 2 x 256GB OCZ Vector SSD (RAID 0)
> Seagate 4TB Hard Drive
> XFX 7870 2GB Video Card
> Patriot Extreme 16GB DDR 1600 Memory
> Zalman Liquid Cooling


Very nice!!! Worklog?


----------



## Rudi50

I wish the guys at Bitfenix did what Xygmatek did with their Aquila. It is basically exactly the same but just a slight bit wider so as to fit a m-ATX board.


----------



## Melee

I think I might stick to my original plan and build a Mini-Itx gaming rig with a 3770K and 780 GPU. That should handle things for a while, I'm hoping. I have a few questions, though, if you don't mind.

- What Mini-Itx 1155 Motherboard would you recommend? I'd like it to allow decent overclocking, 16GB RAM, 1x PCI-E 16x Slot (of course), and decent audio would be a plus but isn't required.

- What power supply(ies) work well in the Prodigy? I wanted to get a Corsair AX760i/860i to match my full red/black build but I'm not sure how well that will fit and if it will leave a bunch of messy cables everywhere. Are there any high quality PSUs that work perfectly for a smaller case like this and is it better to go fully modular or not?

- Will the Corsair H110 fit in the top? It says it will house 2x 140mm fans and I plan to remove the Optical Drive Bay, anyways, because I don't use one so I'm not sure why it wouldn't fit? I've heard varying opinions on this, though.

Anything else I missed that is important to know? This would be my first Mini-Itx build so I have absolutely no clue what I am doing.







haha

Thanks!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I think you might enjoy it, I hope you will









Either the ASRock z77e-itx or the Asus p8z77-i are the boards you want to look at.

I personally am using a non-modular 750w psu in mine, but some others used some modular PSUs like the Corsair ax650 (or something along those lines). and of course as long as your PSU's aren't 160mm (or about 6.3 in) then they should probably fit fine

no, the h110 will not fit on the prodigy (but it can after some modifications?), if you didn't buy the cooler yet, consider the h100i instead.

and be careful when building this little system, and be very careful not to get a gash on your leg.


----------



## Melee

Well, those are actually the boards I was looking at so I guess I was on the right track.







haha

When they refer to the PSU measurements, it is about the length from front to back, right? Not the width from side to side?

I found a nice deal on a H110 which is why I was hoping it would work.







lol I can try to find an H100i, though.

What particular part should I be avoiding with my legs? I'd rather not include a trip to the hospital in my build.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> Well, those are actually the boards I was looking at so I guess I was on the right track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> When they refer to the PSU measurements, it is about the length from front to back, right? Not the width from side to side?
> 
> I found a nice deal on a H110 which is why I was hoping it would work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I can try to find an H100i, though.
> 
> What particular part should I be avoiding with my legs? I'd rather not include a trip to the hospital in my build.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Good!









yeah, they refer to the front and back.

ah well, the h100i should do the trick I'd imagine

when you have the side panels and front panel off, the leg is sharp enough to put a gash in there if you're careless.
and even if you did get a gash, it would just be a flesh wound, nothing serious enough to go to the hospital


----------



## Melee

Any height limitations on the RAM or anything if I install an H100i in the top? I will be removing the hard drive cages as I only have 1-2 SSDs to install. I might add an H60 or something to use as a GPU cooler.









In regards to the Power Supply, the only ones I can find mentioned are Silverstone. I'm not too familiar with their PSUs or which specific model it is, though. Has anyone used these or a different one with success? I'd like to keep this build as clean and neat as possible.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> Any height limitations on the RAM or anything if I install an H100i in the top? I will be removing the hard drive cages as I only have 1-2 SSDs to install. I might add an H60 or something to use as a GPU cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to the Power Supply, the only ones I can find mentioned are Silverstone. I'm not too familiar with their PSUs or which specific model it is, though. Has anyone used these or a different one with success? I'd like to keep this build as clean and neat as possible.


as far as I know, go with the highest profile sticks you can ( if you like them that is







)

mrsharkington used one of those 650w silverstones in his rig, it buzzes some he says, but when you overclock that just goes away.

though I could suggest my PSU... though cable management would be quite a bit harder, as you can see here


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> I think I might stick to my original plan and build a Mini-Itx gaming rig with a 3770K and 780 GPU. That should handle things for a while, I'm hoping. I have a few questions, though, if you don't mind.
> 
> - What Mini-Itx 1155 Motherboard would you recommend? I'd like it to allow decent overclocking, 16GB RAM, 1x PCI-E 16x Slot (of course), and decent audio would be a plus but isn't required.
> 
> - What power supply(ies) work well in the Prodigy? I wanted to get a Corsair AX760i/860i to match my full red/black build but I'm not sure how well that will fit and if it will leave a bunch of messy cables everywhere. Are there any high quality PSUs that work perfectly for a smaller case like this and is it better to go fully modular or not?
> 
> - Will the Corsair H110 fit in the top? It says it will house 2x 140mm fans and I plan to remove the Optical Drive Bay, anyways, because I don't use one so I'm not sure why it wouldn't fit? I've heard varying opinions on this, though.
> 
> Anything else I missed that is important to know? This would be my first Mini-Itx build so I have absolutely no clue what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I think you might enjoy it, I hope you will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either the ASRock z77e-itx or the Asus p8z77-i are the boards you want to look at.
> 
> I personally am using a non-modular 750w psu in mine, but some others used some modular PSUs like the Corsair ax650 (or something along those lines). and of course as long as your PSU's aren't 160mm (or about 6.3 in) then they should probably fit fine
> 
> no, the h110 will not fit on the prodigy (but it can after some modifications?), if you didn't buy the cooler yet, consider the h100i instead.
> 
> and be careful when building this little system, and be very careful not to get a gash on your leg.


Asrock has probably the worst customer support I've ever seen, so... Buy it and you might as well be on your own. Asus or Gigabyte all the way.

H110 will NOT fit up top without some tedious modding. Also have a gameplan for the H100, the hoses are long and strong.

If you can, go for an ACX 780, the sink preforms so much better than the stock one.

LRT can tell you exactly what your power consumption will be like, personally I recommend any high watt PSU, as you are more investing in a PSU then buying it. There's a PSU fitting guide in the OP.

And cuts suck, and you will get at least one.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I've actually noticed something about z77e-itx owners and their board's failing on them. all their boards had ivy bridge in them, interesting right? lol

but ya, Asus might actually be the way to go, now that I think about it.

also, after a 16GB memory upgrade... I'm thinking about doing an eyefinity.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I've actually noticed something about z77e-itx owners and their board's failing on them. all their boards had ivy bridge in them, interesting right? lol
> 
> but ya, Asus might actually be the way to go, now that I think about it.
> 
> also, after a 16GB memory upgrade... I'm thinking about doing an eyefinity.


Well I must be the exception then .. I downgraded from the asus p8z77 to the asrock and I'm running it with a 3770k, couldn't be happier








I was having real trouble with the asus board (network instability and bsods)

I'm also thinking about a memory upgrade and eyefinity


----------



## nepToon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ICJI*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a got my Prodigy and i decided to build my rig on Ivy, not Haswell.
> 
> Unfortunately got it with 1 broken mount
> 
> So my rig will consist of these components:
> Case - Bitfenix Prodigy Arctic white
> MB - Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
> CPU - Core i5-3570k (i sold my i7-2600k)
> RAM - 8Gb Spectec DDR3 1333 MHz CL 9 (2x4Gb) (from my old pc)
> HDD - 1Tb Hitachi SATA II 7200 Rpm (from my old pc)
> SSD - Samsung 840 pro 128Gb
> CPU cooler - Noctua D14
> Case fans - 2x120mm as top (default Bitfenix Prodigy fans), 1x200mm Cooler Master MegaFlow as front and 1x120mm as rear
> PSU - Silverstone SST-ST60F-SG 600W 80 Plus bronze (from my old SUGO SG07)
> Graphic card - don't have yet. I'm going to buy it in august.
> 
> I don't have any modding skills and i don't have even tools for it, so it will not be something extraordinary, just one more Prodigy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will add more pictures later.
> 
> P.S. Who knows what will be the difference between Recon 2 and "just" Recon? Don't know what to do: buy it now or wait for 2nd gen.


Hey, I'll be doing a very similar build and I've already checked some compatibility Issues, some hints:

When you want to use an optical drive the front 120mm on the D14 will not fit.
In the back a normal 120mm won't fit, you'll need a slim Fan, for example the scythe slip stream.
You will not be able to control the D14 Fans over your mobo since they are not PWM, but Y and silent(5V, 7V) adapters are included.

And I have a question for all you proud Prodigy owners:
Is it possible to mod the Case so it can fit 2x120mm in the front with an optical drive installed?
And I don't mean something like this: http://imgur.com/a/2uDCW/noscript

Actually fitting them next to each other by drilling new holes in the front panel.

Appreciate any help. If someone is currently working in a prodigy could you please try it out to get 2x120 in there and estimate if it would be possible to make new holes in the original front. I don't want to make a new front


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> Hey, I'll be doing a very similar build and I've already checked some compatibility Issues, some hints:
> 
> When you want to use an optical drive the front 120mm on the D14 will not fit.
> In the back a normal 120mm won't fit, you'll need a slim Fan, for example the scythe slip stream.


I beg to differ ..



Please check your facts before offering them as advise to others.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> Hey, I'll be doing a very similar build and I've already checked some compatibility Issues, some hints:
> 
> When you want to use an optical drive the front 120mm on the D14 will not fit.
> In the back a normal 120mm won't fit, you'll need a slim Fan, for example the scythe slip stream.
> You will not be able to control the D14 Fans over your mobo since they are not PWM, but Y and silent(5V, 7V) adapters are included.
> 
> And I have a question for all you proud Prodigy owners:
> Is it possible to mod the Case so it can fit 2x120mm in the front with an optical drive installed?
> And I don't mean something like this: http://imgur.com/a/2uDCW/noscript
> 
> Actually fitting them next to each other by drilling new holes in the front panel.
> 
> Appreciate any help. If someone is currently working in a prodigy could you please try it out to get 2x120 in there and estimate if it would be possible to make new holes in the original front. I don't want to make a new front


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> I beg to differ ..
> 
> 
> 
> Please check your facts before offering them as advise to others.


All depends on the socket placement on the motherboard....


----------



## xbournex

Actually, it's how you mount the heatsink.


----------



## longroadtrip




----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> All depends on the socket placement on the motherboard....


Neptoon quoted ICJI who is using the Asus board and gave duff info ... So, you know.


----------



## Melee

Well, I thought I'd be able to find a 3770K for quite a bit cheaper than I paid for my 4770K, but apparently I was wrong. lol At most, I'd save like $30-$40 so I guess I might as well stay with the new tech, eh?

Can you guys suggest an 1150 Mini-ITX board for me? The only ones I see on Newegg are ASRock. I really just want something decent to hold me over until the Maximus Impact is released. Any suggestions?

As for the color of the Prodigy I'm going to buy, my components will definitely be all black and red. Would it look better to put those in a Red Prodigy or a Black Prodigy?







I know it's mostly personal opinion but always like to hear others' input.

Thanks for all the help so far! I truly appreciate it. I can't wait to actually be part of the club.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> Well, I thought I'd be able to find a 3770K for quite a bit cheaper than I paid for my 4770K, but apparently I was wrong. lol At most, I'd save like $30-$40 so I guess I might as well stay with the new tech, eh?
> 
> Can you guys suggest an 1150 Mini-ITX board for me? The only ones I see on Newegg are ASRock. I really just want something decent to hold me over until the Maximus Impact is released. Any suggestions?
> 
> As for the color of the Prodigy I'm going to buy, my components will definitely be all black and red. Would it look better to put those in a Red Prodigy or a Black Prodigy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's mostly personal opinion but always like to hear others' input.
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far! I truly appreciate it. I can't wait to actually be part of the club.


This mobo: ASRock Z87E-ITX LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157374

Seems like they got the placement of the CPU socket correct this time, so massive air coolers like noctua or silver arrow should fit without blocking the graphics card. 6 x SATA 6Gb/s, and supports the new 802.11ac WiFi, which is uber fast wifi and has Bluetooth v4.0.. If that doesn't satisfy you, you'll probably have to wait longer for other boards.As for audio: Realtek ALC1150 7.1 Channels.. "Premium Headset Amplifier is what all headphiles been longing for on a PC! It uses TI® NE5532 which can deliver high definition audio for up to 600 ohm headphones."

I think this is going to be a popular board for those that do upgrade to Haswell. My only slight concern is, is the cpu socket too close to the edge. Not sure if the best air coolers like noctua nh-d14 might touch the edge of the prodigy case due to overhang.

I'd personally go with black case.


----------



## Melee

Thanks for the suggestion!

The other companies haven't even released their ITX boards, yet, have they? I know Gigabyte and MSI both announced theirs but I don't see them in stock anywhere. There's only the Z, H, and B Series of the ASRock motherboards. Great marketing by them, though, since they're they only choice for ITX at the moment.









I'm thinking maybe the Black Case would look great, also.


----------



## themessiahmax

hello everyone I am new, but I was just wondering if there is anyone that is able to answer this for me. I am currently saving to build my first PC and would like to use the ASUS Sabertooth Z87 TUF MOBO and put this in a Bitfenix Prodigy, now I know normally this would not fit because of size but with modding the case (but not externally) will it be possible to fit it in? I am sure some one has managed this.
I will also have to make a new MOBO tray and back of the case

the Bitfenix website list the internal dimensions as 250 x 310 x 340
the MOBO is listed as being 305 mm × 244 mm
that said is that going to be enough room to rout cables I am thinking there will not be enough room unless I cut holes in the bottom of the case

for those interested this is the build list

WD 1TB Green Desktop Drive
CCorsair 8GB DDR3 1866Mhz Dominator-GT Memory
Corsair Professional AX860 Fully Modular 80 PLUS Platinum 860W PSU
Samsung 256GB 840 Pro Series SSD
ASUS Sabertooth Z87 TUF
Haswell i5-4670K 3.40GHz Socket 1150 6MB Cache Retail Boxed Processorr
MSI GTX 770 Lightning 2GB GDDR5

Thanks for your time

-Max


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> The other companies haven't even released their ITX boards, yet, have they? I know Gigabyte and MSI both announced theirs but I don't see them in stock anywhere. There's only the Z, H, and B Series of the ASRock motherboards. Great marketing by them, though, since they're they only choice for ITX at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking maybe the Black Case would look great, also.


Take a look at this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1389774/z87-mini-itx-discussion

Shows a few boards, asus etc... not sure when they'll be available though. Each has their own pros and cons i'm sure.

It seems this is the color scheme for the asus Z87 itx board:




An ugly mixture of gold and yellow, imo. At least the asrock board is almost entirely black. As for overclocking, yes the asus boards (at least for ivy bridge) did have more power phases etc (and you can see the same vertical extension to the board on this latest iteration), but i've heard of no-one who complained that the asrock z77e-itx couldn't overclock just as well (and I own two of them). Yellow and red don't exactly jive well together unless you're going for a Ronald Mcdonald kind of theme









EVGA:



matches your color scheme, but only 4 sata ports and in what looks like a horrible location.

MSI:



Looks like the CPU socket is too close to the gpu (like the asrock z77e itx) so you wouldn't be able to put a massive air cooler on there without blocking the gpu slot


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Spoiler: MORE PICTURES OF MY BLUE PRODIGY CAN ALSO BE FOUND IN MY BUILD LOG!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themessiahmax*
> 
> hello everyone I am new, but I was just wondering if there is anyone that is able to answer this for me. I am currently saving to build my first PC and would like to use the ASUS Sabertooth Z87 TUF MOBO and put this in a Bitfenix Prodigy, now I know normally this would not fit because of size but with modding the case (but not externally) will it be possible to fit it in? I am sure some one has managed this.
> I will also have to make a new MOBO tray and back of the case
> 
> the Bitfenix website list the internal dimensions as 250 x 310 x 340
> the MOBO is listed as being 305 mm × 244 mm
> that said is that going to be enough room to rout cables I am thinking there will not be enough room unless I cut holes in the bottom of the case
> 
> for those interested this is the build list
> 
> WD 1TB Green Desktop Drive
> CCorsair 8GB DDR3 1866Mhz Dominator-GT Memory
> Corsair Professional AX860 Fully Modular 80 PLUS Platinum 860W PSU
> Samsung 256GB 840 Pro Series SSD
> ASUS Sabertooth Z87 TUF
> Haswell i5-4670K 3.40GHz Socket 1150 6MB Cache Retail Boxed Processorr
> MSI GTX 770 Lightning 2GB GDDR5
> 
> Thanks for your time
> 
> -Max


Yes, Adamski07, the winner of the March MOTM did a mod something along the lines of what you are planning. Project Prodigious is heavily modded externally as well as internally but I think your mod might work. He doesn't really plan his mods out all that much, he is more of a freestyle modder, but maybe he would be able to give you some pointers.


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Take a look at this thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1389774/z87-mini-itx-discussion
> 
> Shows a few boards, asus etc... not sure when they'll be available though. Each has their own pros and cons i'm sure.
> 
> It seems this is the color scheme for the asus Z87 itx board:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An ugly mixture of gold and yellow, imo. At least the asrock board is almost entirely black. As for overclocking, yes the asus boards (at least for ivy bridge) did have more power phases etc (and you can see the same vertical extension to the board on this latest iteration), but i've heard of no-one who complained that the asrock z77e-itx couldn't overclock just as well (and I own two of them). Yellow and red don't exactly jive well together unless you're going for a Ronald Mcdonald kind of theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA:
> 
> 
> 
> matches your color scheme, but only 4 sata ports and in what looks like a horrible location.
> 
> MSI:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the CPU socket is too close to the gpu (like the asrock z77e itx) so you wouldn't be able to put a massive air cooler on there without blocking the gpu slot


Most of that thread was people complaining about the smallest things. lol It did have some nice pictures, though, which certainly helps.









That EVGA board does look nice. However, I was looking at reviews on Newegg for their boards before and they were overwhelmingly negative about DOA, parts going out, bad customer service, etc. Has that became any better lately?

Honestly, the Asus ROG Impact is gorgeous, imo. I do wish the SATA ports were in a different location, but I only need 1 or 2 for my SSDs so it's not a deal breaker for me. I just hope that board is reasonably priced but I have a bad feeling it's going to be like $250+.









*EDIT:*

Oh, does anyone know where I can find a nice price on the Prodigy, atm? I almost pulled the trigger on a red one a week or two ago from NCIX that was $69.99 w/ free shipping. The best I can find now is $89.99.


----------



## ilikebeer

That board is going to be the most expensive mini itx board.


----------



## nepToon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> I beg to differ ..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please check your facts before offering them as advise to others.


As I said with an optical drive installed. Yeah okay I mean a standard optical drive not a slim one...

The Info on the rear fan I have from another user. Since the Info is wrong I'm very sorry and apologize!
I've got the info from someone that has made a build, so I thought it should be valid


----------



## themessiahmax

.


----------



## themessiahmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Yes, Adamski07, the winner of the March MOTM did a mod something along the lines of what you are planning. Project Prodigious is heavily modded externally as well as internally but I think your mod might work. He doesn't really plan his mods out all that much, he is more of a freestyle modder, but maybe he would be able to give you some pointers.


Thank you for the response and ill check it out. The only external place I have no problem modding is under the case and the back maybe I could just cut out some holes where wires need to go as no one will see the bottom of the case. I also aim to water cool the CPU this along with the size of the case will surly make my first ever build and case mod very interesting.

thanks

-Max


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> Most of that thread was people complaining about the smallest things. lol It did have some nice pictures, though, which certainly helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That EVGA board does look nice. However, I was looking at reviews on Newegg for their boards before and they were overwhelmingly negative about DOA, parts going out, bad customer service, etc. Has that became any better lately?
> 
> Honestly, the Asus ROG Impact is gorgeous, imo. I do wish the SATA ports were in a different location, but I only need 1 or 2 for my SSDs so it's not a deal breaker for me. I just hope that board is reasonably priced but I have a bad feeling it's going to be like $250+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Oh, does anyone know where I can find a nice price on the Prodigy, atm? I almost pulled the trigger on a red one a week or two ago from NCIX that was $69.99 w/ free shipping. The best I can find now is $89.99.


As somebody who owns that particular board (EVGA Stinger Z77) I would be more than happy to put it up against an Asus or ASRock (I own both as well) There was a few issues with the EVGA board initially, and they were a bit slow to address them (took a couple of weeks before the first revision was released.) If you can get it at a decent price do it..If you don't OC...go with the ASRock...


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> As somebody who owns that particular board (EVGA Stinger Z77) I would be more than happy to put it up against an Asus or ASRock (I own both as well) There was a few issues with the EVGA board initially, and they were a bit slow to address them (took a couple of weeks before the first revision was released.) If you can get it at a decent price do it..If you don't OC...go with the ASRock...


Find me one article, user report or review which shows that the asrock z77e-itx couldn't overclock to the same level as the asus z77 itx board. It doesn't exist. These asrock boards overclock just fine, and can push the cpu's as far as they can go (temps being the ultimate limit, and the silicon lottery for cpu's.). I have an i5 2500k in one, stable at 5GHz, rock solid stable. Another build with an i5 3570k on my second z77e-itx, temps being the limit to how far I could push it as I didn't go water with that build and was very limited in what air coolers would fit. The extra power phases on the asus seems neat in theory, but haven't really shown any real life benefit.

I'm not trying to come across as an asrock fan boy, that asus maximus VI mobo looks amazing, but by simply advising someone to 'go with asrock if you don't OC', well that's simply bad/wrong advice. Post that in the asrock z77e-itx owners club and enjoy the feedback, might want to take an aspirin though.

In any case, Haswell is a very marginal upgrade over ivybridge, so marginal that it's almost not worth the upgrade seeing as one needs a new mobo too. Another downside to Haswell is they seem to have gone the same route as ivybridge: not soldering but using TIM in the cpu. That's why my main rig still rocks an i5 2500k, a real soldered cpu and still plenty powerful enough at 5GHz.

*Melee*: for your needs, i'd go with the asus maxiums VI board in any case, not just for it's suitable color scheme but it appears to have the best audio capabilities.



It does make me drool. An xspc raystorm with red led's on that, plus some red ram modules would look amazing.


----------



## bf182

Would this mobo be fine to use? Anyone have some experience with it? I will not be overclocking the CPU (4770)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157386

Not really sure the important difference between it and the $164 one by ASrock


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf182*
> 
> Would this mobo be fine to use? Anyone have some experience with it? I will not be overclocking the CPU (4770)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157386
> 
> Not really sure the important difference between it and the $164 one by ASrock


It's very new, i doubt many have experience with it, if any. It's the H87, so you can't overclock with it. The more expensive Z87 lets you overclock as well as has a few other features. Is it fine to use? You haven't told us anything about how you intend to use it, so can't answer that.


----------



## bf182

Ok yeah I won't be overclocking so I guess I can try save money as I don't need overclocking features. I'll probably have a GTX770, 16GB of RAM and the I7 4770. The computer will be used for some gaming (I play everything from old isometric RPG's to stuff like The Witcher which will be very demanding) but also for audio editing through ProTools. I've read ProTools can use the 8 threads that i7 gives you and I have some plugins that will require me to have more than 8GB RAM for a smooth experience. The audio gear I use is outboard USB stuff, so I don't really care about the built-in audio quality for my gaming (I'm sure it's good enough for that)

I'm new to building my own computer and never really realised motherboards were important, I just thought you got whatever one would fit your case and fit your CPU and that was it


----------



## ICJI

Tonight i finished my rig. Unfortunately i'm not good in cable management... yet. But i think as for the first time it is not so bad







Moreover i will do it again after purchasing graphic card and sleeved extension cables. I also going to buy bitfenix recon.


P.S. xbournex i sent you PM. Answer me plz if you can.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ICJI*
> 
> Tonight i finished my rig. Unfortunately i'm not good in cable management... yet. But i think as for the first time it is not so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover i will do it again after purchasing graphic card and sleeved extension cables. I also going to buy bitfenix recon. So *ADD ME*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. xbournex i sent you PM. Answer me plz if you can.


Nice choice of components, especially the cpu cooler







You'll get much cleaner look if you route the cables from the other side, so that you can see the entire facade of the psu. Also, you can get sata cables that are no thicker than the cable of an apple headphones. Turning the HDD around would help too.


----------



## ICJI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Nice choice of components, especially the cpu cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get much cleaner look if you route the cables from the other side, so that you can see the entire facade of the psu. Also, you can get sata cables that are no thicker than the cable of an apple headphones. Turning the HDD around would help too.


Thank you for advice. I will try this when i buy graphic card.


----------



## nepToon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ICJI*
> 
> Tonight i finished my rig. Unfortunately i'm not good in cable management... yet. But i think as for the first time it is not so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover i will do it again after purchasing graphic card and sleeved extension cables. I also going to buy bitfenix recon. So *ADD ME*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. xbournex i sent you PM. Answer me plz if you can.


Looks good. It'll look way better when your sleeved cables arrive. For the first time building, great job!
Cable management is a lot of trial and error but it makes fun if you find a good way to route them









Whats your impression on the Spectre, i assume its a 200mm or is it a 230mm? Volume with full power?

The first 120 in the top seems weird to me since it's just blowing out cool air.


----------



## ICJI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> Whats your impression on the Spectre, i assume its a 200mm or is it a 230mm? Volume with full power?
> 
> The first 120 in the top seems weird to me since it's just blowing out cool air.


This is not Spectre - this is Cooler master MegaFlow 200 blue LED, coz it is impossible to buy bitfenix products in Ukraine. The only way - to order from somewhere, like i did with Prodigy. So i can't say anything about Spectre.
Both top 120 will work as intake, but now only one works - i need Recon to connect all fans to it.


----------



## saxovtsmike

As some allready know I got my panels from the lasercutter and did some modifications to the case.

At first I drilled some holes...
to fit a mini Himuro next to the PSU


Then it was about time to mount the Buttons of a V351 propper to the case rear side and add a Powerplug for the Fans on my Mora


Fitment of my designed Panels is not so bad, sadly not perfect, mostly because of the lack of Original measurements and drawings.
The mounting holes from the Sidepanels to the case will get some tuning with a small File and then it should be done.

General Fitment on the case is nealy Perfect as I wanted them to be.




even the Original Front will fit nicely as it would be done this way originally. At least good enough for me.


Sideblade/Sidepanel with Aquaero bracket.

(here you can spot the Floorpanel underneath the 140mm Fan)

:facepalm: Blurry shot of the Fangrill of the 240 rad


Final Shot of the GPU side, where I testfitted the new floorpanel with a 140mm Fangrille cutout, fan, rad and Radgrille
The radiator if off center to do a rasier connection from the 140mm rad on the floor to the GPU inlet in a nice bend, and second to that I get the space I need for the Aquaero on the the other side.


Now I need to get rid of the sharp edges, bad fitment and scratched off all the Panels.


----------



## xyexz

Personally, and perhaps it's just your style thing, but I don't care for the grills on the inside of the case - seems like they would detract too much from the potential airflow.


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Personally, and perhaps it's just your style thing, but I don't care for the grills on the inside of the case - seems like they would detract too much from the potential airflow.


The Fangrille on the top240 rad is just for optics.
The Fangrille on the bottom 140 rad prevents damage to the radiator fins as the Pump will be placed above the Radiator


----------



## ArtX38

New project (unfinished)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1401222/bitfenix-prodigy-mirror-black-blue


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtX38*
> 
> New project (unfinished)


amazing, never seen a prodigy with a res that high in it before, have a build log?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ICJI*
> 
> Tonight i finished my rig. Unfortunately i'm not good in cable management... yet. But i think as for the first time it is not so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover i will do it again after purchasing graphic card and sleeved extension cables. I also going to buy bitfenix recon.
> 
> 
> P.S. xbournex i sent you PM. Answer me plz if you can.


Added..Nice build 








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> As some allready know I got my panels from the lasercutter and did some modifications to the case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> At first I drilled some holes...
> to fit a mini Himuro next to the PSU
> 
> 
> Then it was about time to mount the Buttons of a V351 propper to the case rear side and add a Powerplug for the Fans on my Mora
> 
> 
> Fitment of my designed Panels is not so bad, sadly not perfect, mostly because of the lack of Original measurements and drawings.
> The mounting holes from the Sidepanels to the case will get some tuning with a small File and then it should be done.
> 
> General Fitment on the case is nealy Perfect as I wanted them to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even the Original Front will fit nicely as it would be done this way originally. At least good enough for me.
> 
> 
> Sideblade/Sidepanel with Aquaero bracket.
> 
> (here you can spot the Floorpanel underneath the 140mm Fan)
> 
> :facepalm: Blurry shot of the Fangrill of the 240 rad
> 
> 
> Final Shot of the GPU side, where I testfitted the new floorpanel with a 140mm Fangrille cutout, fan, rad and Radgrille
> The radiator if off center to do a rasier connection from the 140mm rad on the floor to the GPU inlet in a nice bend, and second to that I get the space I need for the Aquaero on the the other side.
> 
> 
> Now I need to get rid of the sharp edges, bad fitment and scratched off all the Panels.


Amazing as always saxovtsmike!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtX38*
> 
> New project (unfinished)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice!


----------



## Mr-Smith

Hello everyone,

I'm considering "Joining" the club and getting a Prodigy. I'm going to be going back and forth quite a bit from two different places soon and want a more portable rig as my NZXT Phantom is not practical.

I've been looking at quite a bit of information about m-itx builds and the prodigy, it seems to me that the flexibility inside the case as well as its aesthetics just make it fantastic.

However I have quite a few questions which I can't seem to answer clearly as there is no real defined opinion on it.

1. Whats the best m-itx board for overclocking? I am looking at getting a 3570k and want to air cool it. How fast can I get it on an m-itx? Or are the drawbacks really bad?
2. If I air cool it, will I be able to fit a large heat sink like the noctua or will it block the fans at the back and the top? (also room for the GPU??)
3. Does the mesh front make a huge difference on cooling or is the plastic one fine?
4. Whats the best setup for the fan on the front? 230mm? 200mm? or 2 x 120mm? etc
5. Does anyone like the slime green one? Or is just me?

Advice would be much appreciate. I found a few overclock benchmarks but they were so misleading I couldn't make a proper decision on it.

Thanks.


----------



## baygamer415

hello everybody--

just curious if anybody have any ideas on how to maximize airflow...
heres a couple diagrams other ppl have made that I've come across

http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag128/GabrielDrake/prodigy_airflow.jpg

-- this one will eventually have a h100i on top.. but for now using 2 120mm fans should i have them set as intake or exhaust or one of each. I have one already behind the optical driver as exhaust.\

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1171399/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL

I currently have a 120mm rad set to my back exhaust fan, with a 200mm front intake, with 1 120mm top exhaust.
Does it make any sense to have the top fans as intakes as well??

thaNKS


----------



## barebackbadger

hi guys been away due to no internet at home for 2 weeks ARRRGGGHHHHHH
anyway what have i missed? i like the look of the phantom m case
some great looking builds on here.... got an issue with mine.
my prodigy case came with a window panel on the left hand side (the Graphics card side) getting some heat issues so would like the vented side panel as i dont fancy drilling holes in the perspex
now i know in the US performancepcs sell them, but where can these be sourced in europe?


----------



## Regamaster

They really need to hurry up and release more Z87 itx boards already.. I've got a brand spanking new Prodigy and other components that are just waiting to be built and it's driving me insane just staring at it!


----------



## saxovtsmike

Experimented with the loop. To cut the story short, I had to rotate the top mounted radiator and so the bayres had to go :-(

Options would be a res-x Gen1 EK Pump-Res or my taller Res-X 2 150 Advanced.
Tried some things.
V1 :


V2 :


Personally I chose V3 :

Mostly out of the reason that I´m not THE fan of lots of rigid extensions.

Final Pics with the Sidepanels on.
CPU Side



GPU Side :


Loop will be :
Pump -> floor 140 in near PSU -> Out near front, Nice Arc to GPU in (90° Angled fitting lying on the mobotray) -> GPU Out, Fillport above GPU (seen in V3) out to External Radiator -> Ext Rad in @ CPU Side (seen in the pics from yesterday) -> Raystorm in @straigt fitting -> Raystorm out (angled fitting) -> Flowmeter -> Radiator -> Tempsensor -> Res -> Pump...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Smith*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm considering "Joining" the club and getting a Prodigy. I'm going to be going back and forth quite a bit from two different places soon and want a more portable rig as my NZXT Phantom is not practical.
> 
> I've been looking at quite a bit of information about m-itx builds and the prodigy, it seems to me that the flexibility inside the case as well as its aesthetics just make it fantastic.
> 
> However I have quite a few questions which I can't seem to answer clearly as there is no real defined opinion on it.
> 
> 1. Whats the best m-itx board for overclocking? I am looking at getting a 3570k and want to air cool it. How fast can I get it on an m-itx? Or are the drawbacks really bad?
> 2. If I air cool it, will I be able to fit a large heat sink like the noctua or will it block the fans at the back and the top? (also room for the GPU??)
> 3. Does the mesh front make a huge difference on cooling or is the plastic one fine?
> 4. Whats the best setup for the fan on the front? 230mm? 200mm? or 2 x 120mm? etc
> 5. Does anyone like the slime green one? Or is just me?
> 
> Advice would be much appreciate. I found a few overclock benchmarks but they were so misleading I couldn't make a proper decision on it.
> 
> Thanks.


I would be happy to try and help you with your questions.

1. A lot of people say that the ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe is the board to go with for overclocking, but the ASRock Z77E (if you want to deal with the possibility of a shoddy motherboard) has also been known to get good clocks.
2. Yes you can fit coolers like the Noctua NH-D14 in the Prodigy as seen in Majaboll's MK I, and that was with the ASUS board.
3. From the knowledge I believe I have gathered from people who bought this case, there is nearly no difference in cooling ability between the two. Just be prepared to have canned air in droves if you have a mesh front.
4. People's opinions on this vary depending on their noise tolerance level. In my HAF 932 case that sits about a foot away from me I have 15 fans that average about 30dB each so sound doesn't bother me much. Others prefer next to silent. A lot of people say that the 200mm Bitfenix Spectres are the quietest.
5. The lime green looks OK to me, but it is really your opinion.


----------



## Bbrad

Hello everyone I got some question I will be getting this case and being only one 5.25inch bay this may be crazy but is there any fan controllers and DVD drives in one haha and also how good is cable management in this case? My old case looks like a rats near only worse.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> Hello everyone I got some question I will be getting this case and being only one 5.25inch bay this may be crazy but is there any fan controllers and DVD drives in one haha and also how good is cable management in this case? My old case looks like a rats near only worse.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


I don't think i've ever heard of a dvd drive with a fan controller, but the cable management is okay on the case, modular works better if you're not that good with it (like myself) but the good thing is most graphics cards do a good job of covering up any of the cable mess anyway


----------



## ecken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> Hello everyone I got some question I will be getting this case and being only one 5.25inch bay this may be crazy but is there any fan controllers and DVD drives in one haha and also how good is cable management in this case? My old case looks like a rats near only worse.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


edit because not sure if its the right part

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817998058

could something like this work? I do not know if it is drive bay size for a 3.5 fan controller or just a 3.5 hard drive. might want to research it


----------



## zachcolton2

Hello everyone,

I hope I'm not breaking any of this forums guidlines by posting this, since this is not actually a Prodigy case or internal mod. Here's a simple paint job to keep the white Prodigy theme going in my project here here. I just wanted to take a few minutes and share my completed speaker repaint project. My crappy old Coby's I found in my closet have gotten a successful facelift to match my white Prodigy. Here's a few pictures of this little project.

Here's what I started with.


Disassembly



The plastic was rather soft, so the wet-sand paper was scrapped in favor of a scotch brite sponge (ya know, yellow ones with the green scouring pad)



Here's my makeshift paint booth in the garage and Krylon spray paint.


All painted


Here's the final product ready to team up with my white Prodigy case.


Hope you guys like it. if anyone has any other modded peripherals for their Prodigy, please share them with me. Looking for more ideas.
Thanks.
Zach


----------



## Zboy

quick question...how does water cooling the prodigy compare to that of other matx/itx cases - mainly concerning temps/noise? i'm thinking about doing a small build ( http://www.overclock.net/t/1399984/thinking-of-building-a-small-and-silent-rig ) and i'm wondering if the phenom m would be a good case for it (i'm asking here since it was pictured with the same internals)

ps. where can i find out more about the phenom m??? i want this thing so badly T_T it would look so nice sitting on my desk, opposite of my white prodigy...


----------



## Crabdude

*ADD ME!!*
Hey guys, just got my Orange Prodigy today, excited to get things working!!
Here's a picture, looks a lot better sitting in my room than it did online.


----------



## Mr-Smith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I would be happy to try and help you with your questions.
> 
> 1. A lot of people say that the ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe is the board to go with for overclocking, but the ASRock Z77E (if you want to deal with the possibility of a shoddy motherboard) has also been known to get good clocks.
> 2. Yes you can fit coolers like the Noctua NH-D14 in the Prodigy as seen in Majaboll's MK I, and that was with the ASUS board.
> 3. From the knowledge I believe I have gathered from people who bought this case, there is nearly no difference in cooling ability between the two. Just be prepared to have canned air in droves if you have a mesh front.
> 4. People's opinions on this vary depending on their noise tolerance level. In my HAF 932 case that sits about a foot away from me I have 15 fans that average about 30dB each so sound doesn't bother me much. Others prefer next to silent. A lot of people say that the 200mm Bitfenix Spectres are the quietest.
> 5. The lime green looks OK to me, but it is really your opinion.


Thanks for the reply.
This was really helpful, I think I shall get the ASUS motherboard, just because I've had really good experience with them in the past. And on top of that I'm glad to hear that the cooler is all good to go.
Probably going to get a white case instead of the green, as a mini-me to my Phantom.

However what kind of clock speeds will I be looking at getting on the overclock?


----------



## Fateman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Smith*
> 
> what kind of clock speeds will I be looking at getting on the overclock?


Well it all depends on what your particular copy of CPU is capable of. However nearly all 3570k are able to get to 4.3GHz with a reasonable voltage below 1.3V. The other limit is temperature, even though you plan on using the noctua beast, the thermal paste in the CPU is spoiling all the fun. So unless you plan to remove the crappy paste for something better (by doing so you will void the CPU warranty as you have to remove the IHS that covers the CPU) you will be limited by the core temps.

My 3570K is running at 4.3GHz at 1.21V at most and I haven't seen the temperatures rise above 75deg. in load. And I consider my CPU to be not a good copy, as it requires almost 1.4V to get to 4.5GHz and the temps are nearing 95deg. and I am not comfortable pushing that much voltage into the CPU.

So it all depends on your particular setup. You just have to set it up and see for yourself what you can squeeze out of it.


----------



## Sozin

In my Prodigy, I have a 200mm CoolerMaster fan salvaged from a HAF case as an intake, H80 push/pull as an exhaust out the top of the case, and the standard Bitfenix 120mm fan as an exhaust out the rear.

My question is, is this the best fan placement? Does anyone use a CLC as an intake for this case? I ask because I'm starting to hit higher than load temps even at stock clocks while my ambient temps haven't changed much, and I'm curious if it's something with not having enough airflow into the case.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zachcolton2*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope I'm not breaking any of this forums guidlines by posting this, since this is not actually a Prodigy case or internal mod. Here's a simple paint job to keep the white Prodigy theme going in my project here here. I just wanted to take a few minutes and share my completed speaker repaint project. My crappy old Coby's I found in my closet have gotten a successful facelift to match my white Prodigy. Here's a few pictures of this little project.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I started with.
> 
> 
> Disassembly
> 
> 
> 
> The plastic was rather soft, so the wet-sand paper was scrapped in favor of a scotch brite sponge (ya know, yellow ones with the green scouring pad)
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my makeshift paint booth in the garage and Krylon spray paint.
> 
> 
> All painted
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the final product ready to team up with my white Prodigy case.
> 
> 
> Hope you guys like it. if anyone has any other modded peripherals for their Prodigy, please share them with me. Looking for more ideas.
> Thanks.
> Zach


Nice work!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabdude*
> 
> *ADD ME!!*
> Hey guys, just got my Orange Prodigy today, excited to get things working!!
> Here's a picture, looks a lot better sitting in my room than it did online.


Added!


----------



## baygamer415

I'm planning on putting a h100i into my prodigy..

anybody who has one, how do you hvae it set up?

my plans were to have it on top, as exhaust(pull) and set my back 140mm fan as rear intake as well as my 200mm front intake?
what ya think??


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baygamer415*
> 
> I'm planning on putting a h100i into my prodigy..
> 
> anybody who has one, how do you hvae it set up?
> 
> my plans were to have it on top, as exhaust(pull) and set my back 140mm fan as rear intake as well as my 200mm front intake?
> what ya think??


Just finished installing mine. I've got mine setup to push over the rad and out of the roof, the rest is the same as you mentioned.

Unfortunately though since the 140mm rear fan pulls over the 'honeycomb' on the back fan slot it makes a hell of a noise. I'm going to cut away the 'honeycomb' and replace it with a 140mm fan mesh filter. Another thing to note with the screws holding the rad I had to use some spare slightly smaller headed ones instead because the top mesh panel wouldn't fit flush with the included screws (They have large rounded heads).

Hope this helps, any questions let me know.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> Experimented with the loop. To cut the story short, I had to rotate the top mounted radiator and so the bayres had to go :-(
> 
> Loop will be :
> Pump -> floor 140 in near PSU -> Out near front, Nice Arc to GPU in (90° Angled fitting lying on the mobotray) -> GPU Out, Fillport above GPU (seen in V3) out to External Radiator -> Ext Rad in @ CPU Side (seen in the pics from yesterday) -> Raystorm in @straigt fitting -> Raystorm out (angled fitting) -> Flowmeter -> Radiator -> Tempsensor -> Res -> Pump...


I'd be wary of tygon tubing. I had some but didn't use it. Yes it bends well, but apparently has horrible plasticizer issues after a relatively short time.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baygamer415*
> 
> I'm planning on putting a h100i into my prodigy..
> 
> anybody who has one, how do you hvae it set up?
> 
> my plans were to have it on top, as exhaust(pull) and set my back 140mm fan as rear intake as well as my 200mm front intake?
> what ya think??


I had trouble installing it on the top for some reason...I think it was cause of the high profile ram but putting it on the front was fine for me, so beware.


----------



## baygamer415

oh wow thanks for letting me know because im using corsair vengeance which are tall... what if you switched it the other way?!?!? Because I've seen lots of setups with it on the top as well. but cheers!


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baygamer415*
> 
> oh wow thanks for letting me know because im using corsair vengeance which are tall... what if you switched it the other way?!?!? Because I've seen lots of setups with it on the top as well. but cheers!


That could work but I'm not sure for certain, but when the tubes are facing the ram (the normal way) they push against it way too much, so it could work switching it


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> I'd be wary of tygon tubing. I had some but didn't use it. Yes it bends well, but apparently has horrible plasticizer issues after a relatively short time.


What plasticizer issues ?
I had Tygon with DP-Ultra in my last build and no problems at all. Well or no problems I was aware of.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I've actually noticed something about z77e-itx owners and their board's failing on them. all their boards had ivy bridge in them, interesting right? lol
> 
> but ya, Asus might actually be the way to go, now that I think about it.
> 
> also, after a 16GB memory upgrade... I'm thinking about doing an eyefinity.


I haven't seen anything up with mine, but I hope the ones you've seen are just the unlucky few. *knocks on wood*

Eyefinity is awesome! This is what mine looks like:


----------



## adamski07

Just like what I thought about having the PSU in front.







You would really need to shorten those PCI-e cables in this case.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> What plasticizer issues ?
> I had Tygon with DP-Ultra in my last build and no problems at all. Well or no problems I was aware of.


There's numerous threads about it if you do a search. Did you open up your cpu block to take a look after using tygon tubing for several months? The plasticizer comes off the tubing and gunks up inside parts such as cpu and gpu blocks. I've seen some horrible photos.

I too was shocked, because tygon tubing is apparently used in industrial applications such as the beverage (beer) industry.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Just like what I thought about having the PSU in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would really need to shorten those PCI-e cables in this case.


I think that looks really bad. How is the cpu supposed to get airflow when you have psu on one side, and gpu's on the other? They should have just widened the original prodigy and kept all else the same. Another innovative thing they could have done, is make an 'SSD only' prodigy. Basically make a smaller prodigy (length wise) which has no HDD cages, plenty of people would probably go for that since a ton of builds only use SSD's and don't have use for an ODD either. That might've been a case that really is 'mini itx' size.

If I really wanted an matx mobo setup I think the corsair 350D has done a better job:



Sometimes you just can't fit everything into a smaller space without big sacrifices. That case above might not have the best airflow either, but it'll probably hold 2x240 rads and a 1x120 rad. I'm not sure if a single rad will fit in that prodigy with 2 gpu's in there.


----------



## bf182

This isn't directly about the Prodigy but I need help so that I can join the Prodigy build club in a couple weeks







On the "qualified motherboard list" for my RAM it doesn't have the mobo I've chosen listed, but it seems to have the required specs to fit the mobo (DDR3 1600 non-ECC unbuffered Can anyone help me out with whether it will be compatible?

RAM
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=19895
MOBO
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=23794

I have decided to go with the green case and I'll check graphics card temperatures when I've set it up, then I will have some fun modding the window if it more airflow. I saw someone else in the thread drilled holes in it and it seemed easy enough


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> There's numerous threads about it if you do a search. Did you open up your cpu block to take a look after using tygon tubing for several months? The plasticizer comes off the tubing and gunks up inside parts such as cpu and gpu blocks. I've seen some horrible photos.
> 
> I too was shocked, because tygon tubing is apparently used in industrial applications such as the beverage (beer) industry.


I checked my HK3.0 and it was clean, except of some fuss, which I´d say, you will have in all non-filtered loops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Just like what I thought about having the PSU in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would really need to shorten those PCI-e cables in this case.


As I commented more than once on different forums or FB. I´d say it´s a fail. Why would you use a Matx board ? just to get 2 GPU´s on it or a gpu and a soundcard and or a pcie SSD.
No Place for Radiators or fans internally. They should have added an inch or so to the width and it would have been perfect. But that would have been a complete redesign of the case, molds and every other part, aka not chep But a good solutions. But on the other hand, WE the customers will have to choose wether we like it or not, when we buy it, or not.
Powersupplies in that case (double meaning) will have to be fully modular and you will have to custom shorten each cable. Shurly not a case to use pre-sleeved extensions...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> I think that looks really bad. How is the cpu supposed to get airflow when you have psu on one side, and gpu's on the other? They should have just widened the original prodigy and kept all else the same. Another innovative thing they could have done, is make an 'SSD only' prodigy. Basically make a smaller prodigy (length wise) which has no HDD cages, plenty of people would probably go for that since a ton of builds only use SSD's and don't have use for an ODD either. That might've been a case that really is 'mini itx' size.
> 
> If I really wanted an matx mobo setup I think the corsair 350D has done a better job:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you just can't fit everything into a smaller space without big sacrifices. That case above might not have the best airflow either, but it'll probably hold 2x240 rads and a 1x120 rad. I'm not sure if a single rad will fit in that prodigy with 2 gpu's in there.


I really like the layout and idea of the 350d, and it´s quite on top of my wishlist whenever I´ll go back to matx if I use a retail case and not do a casecon


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> I think that looks really bad. How is the cpu supposed to get airflow when you have psu on one side, and gpu's on the other? They should have just widened the original prodigy and kept all else the same. Another innovative thing they could have done, is make an 'SSD only' prodigy. Basically make a smaller prodigy (length wise) which has no HDD cages, plenty of people would probably go for that since a ton of builds only use SSD's and don't have use for an ODD either. That might've been a case that really is 'mini itx' size.


The bottom 200/230mm fan is right underneath it. Or 2 x 120's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Sometimes you just can't fit everything into a smaller space without big sacrifices. That case above might not have the best airflow either, but it'll probably hold 2x240 rads and a 1x120 rad. I'm not sure if a single rad will fit in that prodigy with 2 gpu's in there.


That's right. But people wanted mATX in Prodigy. Any larger, wider, smaller, shorter, would mean a break in the design.

For 1 x 240mm, + 1 x 280mm + rear 120mm, you're looking at this guy


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> For 1 x 240mm, + 1 x 280mm + rear 120mm, you're looking at this guy


mooooar Pics please


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I've actually noticed something about z77e-itx owners and their board's failing on them. all their boards had ivy bridge in them, interesting right? lol
> 
> but ya, Asus might actually be the way to go, now that I think about it.
> 
> also, after a 16GB memory upgrade... I'm thinking about doing an eyefinity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anything up with mine, but I hope the ones you've seen are just the unlucky few. *knocks on wood*
> 
> Eyefinity is awesome! This is what mine looks like:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

mmm eyefinity.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> The bottom 200/230mm fan is right underneath it. Or 2 x 120's.
> That's right. But people wanted mATX in Prodigy. Any larger, wider, smaller, shorter, would mean a break in the design.
> 
> For 1 x 240mm, + 1 x 280mm + rear 120mm, you're looking at this guy


I don't see a very good airflow path for the cpu cooler on the matx version. Basically the cpu cooler would have to take air in and push it out at a 90 degree angel, otherwise there's gonna be turbulence as the air enters the cpu cooler and hits either the psu or the gpu's.

The magic of the prodigy is that it is 'one size fits all', air cooling (tall towers) or water cooling. But it's been out for a good while now, and people are either air cooling it OR water-cooling it. Why not release a prodigy that is just tailored for water coolers? I would have liked to see something like this (1 minute job with online photoshop so very shabby):



Both are the same scale, but the one on the right has been shortened both vertically and horizontally. It can no longer have an ODD, HDD cage, rear fan... and no 'tall' cpu air cooler. However, it has all the space necessary for a 100% water build. There are still plenty of places to put SSD's like the side panel or psu bracket.

The original prodigy is imo unnecessarily large for people who 100% water cool their components and those same people mostly just use SSD's too. Not having to include the HDD bay, ODD compartment etc would also have saved production costs.

I think this pic illustrates better just how much smaller a water-only prodigy could be, basically one could reduce the height so that the top of the case almost touches the graphics card (the 240 rad up top would be behind the gfx card so still room for that to squeeze in there).



The red line showing the inner dimensions of the 'water' prodigy. Air in through the front rad (or just in without rad there), out through the top rad.

Would anyone else buy that in a second?

Anyway that's just my thoughts. Rather than doing 'one size fits all', release a few prodigy's that are tailored for more specific uses. Sorry to say but the MATX prodigy will probably be a flop as it looks like it'll neither excel at air or water cooling. Looking forward to seeing pics and builds of the other new cases though.


----------



## saxovtsmike

There is a difference between compact size and a cramped interior.
SFF is nice and I really adore small compact cases.
But there is a point where you struggel so much having a system fited into a really small case that it´s not worth it any more.
When talkin about WC My first idea is a even ammount of fans for intake and exhast.
I want all my fans to feed fresh air through a Radiator, but you have to get rid of the warm air again.
I want to have my Aquaero, keep the fans at the smallest speed possible to keep the system (watertemp) at a wanted level
I want to measure flow and temp of water.
This all needs a bit of space.
And I want to show off these things, I want to hide calbes.
IF you want a tiny case I´d say compact splash might be a good thing, but not for me.
The itx prodigy was a really good idea, I liked from the first moment, and now I´m working on it to get the best out of it.

But I´ve to admit it takes some compromizes I´m really not pleased with.
Next system will again be a matx as the layout is much cleaner and gives more options


----------



## afallickwang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> The bottom 200/230mm fan is right underneath it. Or 2 x 120's.
> That's right. But people wanted mATX in Prodigy. Any larger, wider, smaller, shorter, would mean a break in the design.
> 
> For 1 x 240mm, + 1 x 280mm + rear 120mm, you're looking at this guy


Which case is that last one?


----------



## Ulfric

Ok. So. I have a question for all you Prodigy owners. I never considered an itx build until today. I currently am in an ATX case but I have been kind of unhappy with it and wanting to try something new. I was curious if anybody has been able to get an h100i and a gtx 690 into one of these cases and if so, what the temps are like on the gpu (curious about having the side off and on. I love the design of the case and would like to try it out but not if I will have to downgrade my gpu or get rid of my watercooler. Thanks!









EDIT:
So 400 some odd pages in I realize that people are definitely using gtx 690 but I seem to have come across conflicting info about whether or not the h100i will fit. I am also still looking for info on what average temps are like for a 690 in this case.


----------



## Lennyx

Summer and lots of spare time. After some busy weeks i can finally get back to working on my prodigy case.
For those interested in a dual 240 rad setup in the front. Also considering a 3rd 240 rad. Thats a whooping 720mm of radiators in a m-itx case.

Heres a link to my build: http://www.overclock.net/t/1400939/build-log-just-another-prodigy


----------



## Ulfric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> Summer and lots of spare time. After some busy weeks i can finally get back to working on my prodigy case.
> For those interested in a dual 240 rad setup in the front. Also considering a 3rd 240 rad. Thats a whooping 720mm of radiators in a m-itx case.
> 
> Heres a link to my build: http://www.overclock.net/t/1400939/build-log-just-another-prodigy


Looks like she'll be pretty badass. Did you dremel the top corner of your case to get both 240s in there?


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulfric*
> 
> Looks like she'll be pretty badass. Did you dremel the top corner of your case to get both 240s in there?


I got pictures of what i did cut to get the rads in there. Will put them into the build log tomorrow.


----------



## shaun091382

Hello All,

I just received my first Bitfenix Prodigy case black with mesh front.

It had a stock front intake 120mm fan I wanted to replace with a Bitfenix Spectre (non pro) 200mm fan.

The new 200mm fan does not have any markings as to airflow. If I am reading things right the exhaust side would be the plastic housing ribs. However if this is true the mounting holes are miles away from from any hole on the prodigy case. The fan came with small screws and they are not even close to being long enough to reach the holes.

Do I have this facing the right way?

The holes lineup and I can access them if I flip the fan over with the black and silver logo facing inwards in the case but then I think the fan would be exhausting out the front rather then being an intake.

Can anyone shed any light on this?

Thanks!


----------



## hernan86

My config


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaun091382*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I just received my first Bitfenix Prodigy case black with mesh front.
> 
> It had a stock front intake 120mm fan I wanted to replace with a Bitfenix Spectre (non pro) 200mm fan.
> 
> The new 200mm fan does not have any markings as to airflow. If I am reading things right the exhaust side would be the plastic housing ribs. However if this is true the mounting holes are miles away from from any hole on the prodigy case. The fan came with small screws and they are not even close to being long enough to reach the holes.
> 
> Do I have this facing the right way?
> 
> The holes lineup and I can access them if I flip the fan over with the black and silver logo facing inwards in the case but then I think the fan would be exhausting out the front rather then being an intake.
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on this?
> 
> Thanks!


I think u are right about that. That fan is just made that way.
Always take ur time and research things u are buying. Just to avoid things like this.

But u can always try to make spacers between the case and the fan screwholes.
Then u should be able to secure it nicely.


----------



## mshaddix

Picked up a Gigabyte WF 3 GTX 770 today and decided to post a (terrible) photo and to request to be added to the list!


----------



## dman811

Your avatar is even looking at it and thinking that it's a crap pic.


----------



## mshaddix

Haha! Oh well.


----------



## zachcolton2

Hello everyone,
I've finally purchased the motherboard and processor for my build. The motherboard is an MSI A75IA-E53 Socket FM2 and the processor is an AMD A10 6800k. Also, I bought a Cooler Master 212 evo, but I've decided to hold off on installing until I see how the soon to be graphics card will fit. Will be using the stock heatsink for now. The Bitfenix case fans are mounted on the top and back, and are set to act as exhaust. This is just a small update and here's a few pictures.




Still needed:
RAM
Graphics Card
Fan Connectors to the PSU
And a mouse

Thats all for now. . . .still not up and running.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zachcolton2*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I've finally purchased the motherboard and processor for my build. The motherboard is an MSI A75IA-E53 Socket FM2 and the processor is an AMD A10 6800k. Also, I bought a Cooler Master 212 evo, but I've decided to hold off on installing until I see how the soon to be graphics card will fit. Will be using the stock heatsink for now. The Bitfenix case fans are mounted on the top and back, and are set to act as exhaust. This is just a small update and here's a few pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still needed:
> RAM
> Graphics Card
> Fan Connectors to the PSU
> And a mouse
> 
> Thats all for now. . . .still not up and running.


Looking good.


----------



## Bratinov

Hey everyone, can you help me out., I'm wondering if the case would fit my gainward 580 card with the side panel on.
Its a 2.5 slot card (44mm thick) I'l be using the Asus P8H77-I mobo.

This is pretty much a vanity project of mine so I cant really spend much on to get the optimal parts I wanted (like a new dual slot card with a Exhaust out of the case, a overclock capable board, h100i etc)

Thanks for looking


----------



## bf182

If you have a fan controller installed up to the top (Bitfenix Recon) will you still be able to put 2 120mm fans up the top?

Also wondering about the side wall fitting on with the GPU, I'm getting this GPU http://www.pccasegear.com/UserFiles/02G-P4-2771-KR-large.jpg I assume it would be fine just want to double check everything I can before buying my parts


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bratinov*
> 
> Hey everyone, can you help me out., I'm wondering if the case would fit my gainward 580 card with the side panel on.
> Its a 2.5 slot card (44mm thick) I'l be using the Asus P8H77-I mobo.
> 
> This is pretty much a vanity project of mine so I cant really spend much on to get the optimal parts I wanted (like a new dual slot card with a Exhaust out of the case, a overclock capable board, h100i etc)
> 
> Thanks for looking


I measured up inside the case and it should fit. Its in the 44-46mm range.
Ppl are using the asus gtx 670 card in there and thats around 43mm thick.

Hopefully someone else that have a card in the case can get back to u to make sure it will fit.


----------



## ArtX38

http://www.overclock.net/t/1401222/bitfenix-prodigy-mirror-black-blue


----------



## Bratinov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> I measured up inside the case and it should fit. Its in the 44-46mm range.
> Ppl are using the asus gtx 670 card in there and thats around 43mm thick.
> 
> Hopefully someone else that have a card in the case can get back to u to make sure it will fit.


Good to hear, thanks for going though the trouble








+rep for you

I'm going to wait and see if someone has my setup (card and board). Not going to risk having the cooler touch the side panel...


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtX38*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Amazing build u got there:thumb:
Do you by any chance got a build log?


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf182*
> 
> If you have a fan controller installed up to the top (Bitfenix Recon) will you still be able to put 2 120mm fans up the top?
> 
> Also wondering about the side wall fitting on with the GPU, I'm getting this GPU http://www.pccasegear.com/UserFiles/02G-P4-2771-KR-large.jpg I assume it would be fine just want to double check everything I can before buying my parts


Yes two 120's will fit in the top with recon (I did it).
I'm sure someone has already fitted a gtx 770, cant find where i saw it.


----------



## bf182

Thanks







The back of that card doesn't seem to poke out much/at all past the metal bracket so I'm sure it should be fine. Buying all my parts a week after tomorrow theN I can become a part of the Prodigy owners


----------



## Ulfric

Hey guys I am still trying to find out about heat in this case with an air-cooled gtx 690. Can anyone tell me if it would be foolish to use this card in this case with only air-cooling?


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulfric*
> 
> Hey guys I am still trying to find out about heat in this case with an air-cooled gtx 690. Can anyone tell me if it would be foolish to use this card in this case with only air-cooling?


I wouldnt personally, I was reading some youtube comments on someone who did exactly that, and they were getting over 90c temps, can't say for sure if this is the case with all of them though


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hernan86*
> 
> 
> 
> My config


Going to be a nice build!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> Picked up a Gigabyte WF 3 GTX 770 today and decided to post a (terrible) photo and to request to be added to the list!


Added!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zachcolton2*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I've finally purchased the motherboard and processor for my build. The motherboard is an MSI A75IA-E53 Socket FM2 and the processor is an AMD A10 6800k. Also, I bought a Cooler Master 212 evo, but I've decided to hold off on installing until I see how the soon to be graphics card will fit. Will be using the stock heatsink for now. The Bitfenix case fans are mounted on the top and back, and are set to act as exhaust. This is just a small update and here's a few pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still needed:
> RAM
> Graphics Card
> Fan Connectors to the PSU
> And a mouse
> 
> Thats all for now. . . .still not up and running.


Coming together nicely!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtX38*
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1401222/bitfenix-prodigy-mirror-black-blue


Really like what you did with this!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zachcolton2*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I've finally purchased the motherboard and processor for my build. The motherboard is an MSI A75IA-E53 Socket FM2 and the processor is an AMD A10 6800k. Also, I bought a Cooler Master 212 evo, but I've decided to hold off on installing until I see how the soon to be graphics card will fit. Will be using the stock heatsink for now. The Bitfenix case fans are mounted on the top and back, and are set to act as exhaust. This is just a small update and here's a few pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still needed:
> RAM
> Graphics Card
> Fan Connectors to the PSU
> And a mouse
> 
> Thats all for now. . . .still not up and running.


hopefully this means I'll see you in the Linux side of the forum soon


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baygamer415*
> 
> oh wow thanks for letting me know because im using corsair vengeance which are tall... what if you switched it the other way?!?!? Because I've seen lots of setups with it on the top as well. but cheers!


I got mine in the too, but to make it fit properly how i wanted it to. I had to drill some new holes in the roof of the prodigy so then i could move the rad across a bit more


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulfric*
> 
> Hey guys I am still trying to find out about heat in this case with an air-cooled gtx 690. Can anyone tell me if it would be foolish to use this card in this case with only air-cooling?


I was going to use my 780 in prodigy just on air as like look of Ref cooler
But now I have had couple of days doing so it just gets to hot
so putting water block on it


----------



## Ulfric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> I was going to use my 780 in prodigy just on air as like look of Ref cooler
> But now I have had couple of days doing so it just gets to hot
> so putting water block on it


That's super strange, what is your fan configuration? After scouring the internet I have come across a couple people that haven't had any problems with air cooling the 690. The consensus I seemed to find was that with a 230mm in front as an intake, and a rear 140 as an intake, then an h100i push/pull up top, there should be enough static pressure to clear the forward heat exhaust of the card. Maybe that is not realist though. I'm very hesitant to purchase the Prodigy until I get to see the thermals of some real benchmarks in that configuration. I guess I could always try to enter the world of watercooling? Or perhaps go the exact opposite route and buy a 900d.


----------



## bmancreations

Anyone know if the Cooler Master Hyper 212 will fit in this case with the ASRock x87e-itx?


----------



## Mopar63

fitting pretty much any cooler in a Prodigy is not an issue, the issue is will it fit the motherboard.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulfric*
> 
> That's super strange, what is your fan configuration? After scouring the internet I have come across a couple people that haven't had any problems with air cooling the 690. The consensus I seemed to find was that with a 230mm in front as an intake, and a rear 140 as an intake, then an h100i push/pull up top, there should be enough static pressure to clear the forward heat exhaust of the card. Maybe that is not realist though. I'm very hesitant to purchase the Prodigy until I get to see the thermals of some real benchmarks in that configuration. I guess I could always try to enter the world of watercooling? Or perhaps go the exact opposite route and buy a 900d.


My Problem is that i have 200mm Rad in front and 240 in roof from when i had 670 on water .

All the Fans are low noise so slow spin for low sound of course .
Im running it with door of on card side at moment .
At Stock the 780 is silent and is limited to 79c fan is silent .
But slight overclock and it gets very hot .
Running Fan at 70% sorts it but then it anoy's me so that why im going to water block .
makes sence anyway as got all the kit already in Rig so just pop on Waterblock Job done .



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Dose look nice Tho : )


----------



## motokill36

Think ill swap fans around later get more air flow .will change
top's to intake and use rear as exhaust should help card till payday lol


----------



## Ulfric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Think ill swap fans around later get more air flow .will change
> top's to intake and use rear as exhaust should help card till payday lol


Oh I see, do you think the temperatures would be lower if you didnt have the rad in front and instead had a 230mm fan? I am still not sure on this configuration and though I have done many builds I have never done a custom H20 loop and I wouldnt want to switch to a case that is just going to give me worse temps on the card. Though tbph I am not really even 100% sure what is acceptable temps on this card for extended gaming sessions. Perhaps it's time to sell my 690 and get that evga 780 ACX.


----------



## ejic

As a new owner of an orange bitfenix prodigy I have to inform you that Bequiet! Dark rock pro 2 fits only if you remove the top cover and the heatpipes' covers and then install them once the motherboard is inside.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## majaboll

nearly 800 pages


----------



## Flashgordon9000

Hi. I just bought the Noctua NH-U14S and installed it on my 3770k and my ga-z77n-wifi, gfx gtx660ti. Not much space but it fits and its a lot better than the stock cooler


----------



## babarasghar

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flashgordon9000*
> 
> Hi. I just bought the Noctua NH-U14S and installed it on my 3770k and my ga-z77n-wifi, gfx gtx660ti. Not much space but it fits and its a lot better than the stock cooler






excellent n very neat n clean rig
so it means Xigmatek Prime would easily fit in ...
the case looks stunning in white colour


----------



## SniperTeamTango

800 pages.

I am still available for standoff and window production for a couple weeks, then my employer changes. Just so you all know.


----------



## zachcolton2

Hello everyone,
Thank you to all on this forum for helping me in this build

My Prodigy is complete.
Simply said.
All I need is to pick up a monitor from my friend the computer guru and install the operating system.

Here's the specs. . .

AMD A10 6800K Processor
Stock cooler (for now)
MSI A75IA-E53 FM2 socket motherboard
Crucial Ballistix 1600mhz 4gb DDR3 RAM
Inland 500 watt PSU
LG DVD burner
500gb Western Digital HDD
Logitech wireless keyboard
Microsoft wireless mouse
$1.99 black mouse pad from Microcenter. . . .
Custom painted Coby 2.1 speakers

Here's a budget based prodigy build for basic computing and some light (Super Tux Kart) gaming. Total cost of this project was around $500 including everything seen in the picture.



Will be running Linux Mint 15 Cinnamon shortly.
It's complete for the meantime. Will upgrade to a discrete GPU and an SSD to boot the OS later on as funding permits.

Here's my current computer. It's a Toshiba L455D. . . .soon to be retired. I've had nothing but problems with this computer since it was new.



I will be on the Linux forums soon. Now that I have the build done, I hope to spend more time learning the ins and outs of Linux.

Thanks,
Zach


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Nice! what are the plans for the discrete gpu?


----------



## plankersz

So I've read a fair amount of prodigy builds, and I love them all; enough so that it made me want to do a prodigy build as well. With Haswell out, I wanted to be up to date and do an 1150 build. Now one thing I would like to do is run mATX in the prodigy, and I know its a simple process (for most) to mod the prodigy to do so, but I am very nervous about doing something wrong and messing it up.

So with that in mind, to convert it to accept mATX, do I (looking at the back of the case) just cut out to the left for the I/O panel to be moved over, and same to accomodate the extra expansion slots?

And what about the mobo standoffs? Do I need to take out the old standoffs and put in new ones for the new form factor, or will the original standoffs work out just fine?

Sorry for the (probably common) questions, just want to make sure Im doing this right.


----------



## zachcolton2

I'm planning on running a Radeon 6670. Probably the fanless one made by Sapphire. I was reading up on AMD's dual graphics and figured I'd give it a try. Seems like it would be a good challenge to try to set up running on Linux. Currently I don't really need any graphics any more powerful than the A10's built in GPU, but it seems like a cool idea to play with.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plankersz*
> 
> So I've read a fair amount of prodigy builds, and I love them all; enough so that it made me want to do a prodigy build as well. With Haswell out, I wanted to be up to date and do an 1150 build. Now one thing I would like to do is run mATX in the prodigy, and I know its a simple process (for most) to mod the prodigy to do so, but I am very nervous about doing something wrong and messing it up.
> 
> So with that in mind, to convert it to accept mATX, do I (looking at the back of the case) just cut out to the left for the I/O panel to be moved over, and same to accomodate the extra expansion slots?
> 
> And what about the mobo standoffs? Do I need to take out the old standoffs and put in new ones for the new form factor, or will the original standoffs work out just fine?
> 
> Sorry for the (probably common) questions, just want to make sure Im doing this right.


The standoffs are welded to the mobo tray. I'd take them out and buy new standoffs. Get a layout of the MATX holes or just use the mobo itself. After making the holes, tap it, then install new standoffs.


----------



## RonTom

Hi. My name is RonTom and im looking to create my first build & also first watercooled build, because where i live the temperatures are usually very high, and the air is very dusty, so maintenance of the moving parts is a pain, there are various points not even compressed air or brushing and sometimes even opening the part for a deep clean will do. at least not on a basis im comfortable with.

My _technical experience_ amounts to changing parts of previous Dell pcs in order to upgrade their lifespan, and ive changed every single part or piece, from cables to screws to major pieces. i understand cable types, ports, ect, so i think i could risk a build on my own, its pretty much lego, pieces are made to fit (for the most part) and for almost any question you can find a youtube video or a thread on a forum like this one where your question has already been asked and answered in a comprehensible way, even if you were not the one who asked the question. so im pretty confident i can overcome any technical problems

the reason why i want to create a fully watercooled build is _mostly_ because i want to switch to a system that requires less maintenance from rust and dust, because i live in a hot, salty, dusty environment, and while im not into hardcore full atx computers, i do like to play a good, modern game, such as bf3, something my current frankendell is starting to have problems with (its over 5 years old i think?), and with upcoming things like the oculus and the omni, and games like bf4 and other high-end titles arriving soon, i might as well get me a computer to play those, but because the weather here is so bad for electronics, i might need the coolest and less prone to dust&rust problems system is the type for me.

with the announcement of ASUS rog mitx MB, the idea of a build also becomes attractive, because i also lack the room, and the computer is also the home media center, working as a hub for thinks like the projector (tv/monitor), speakers around the apt (for music) and game console (i play on the projector but sometimes with xbox usb controller). So the system is almost 24/7 on, and because the apt isnt that big, needs to be out in the "media room", something id rather have relatively tucked and cornered, the lest visible the better, as i hate cables (speakers and hdmi to the projector are inside the walls) and the computer has to be aesthetically pleasing, most objects (in my mind) have to have clean lines, and not distract the user from the experience. small form factor, high end systems are the promise of mitx rog with a haswell chipet, so why not jump in in advance and get ready for it?

Looking around i found the case called BitFenix Prodigy, for me the nicest mitx case, and surprise surprise, i read the case also has a dedicated article for its use as a small gaming pc, my kind of thing!

So confident on the future matching of the Asus Rog and the Prodigy, i want to get ready in all other aspects of the build and the final piece (though most will be bought once im certain the mb and the case and the other parts will fit, and that is after the mb is released) will be the mb, here is pretty much the game plan and i wonder if i could get some second thoughts on the build order/idea, because like i said, its my first time in this and heres what i got in terms of pieces to use for the build, to give a general idea of how the system will be aligned and if the response is positive, i think i will take that step, but id rather be safe than sorry!.

because the computer lies in the media room, which has speakers, i dont really care about fan noise, in fact i have my current pc with an external, desk fan blowing air on it while it slowly dies a long lasting life. so the watercool doesnt need to be "stealth" like some manufacturers sell it. i need fans and wc that cool, regardless of the noise, but the cool must be one of the best i can get.

On the pc parts themselves, the menu is as follows:

*CPU*
With Haswells apparent dominance for the near future and its bet on small form-factor pcs, the mb socket seems a clear option to me.

*GPU*
Because i only play on 1 projector, from what ive read, dual gpu seems to be overkill. which leads me to think that a WC Titan is the way to go theres even a video of people using it on the same case, with no problem, even if it is the fanned, larger version. or a video of a wc 680 in it.

*RAM*
Corsair Dominator Series, with a block maybe?

*PSU*
The Corsair hX650 has overall good reviews and ive seen it installed in other prodigy builds. seems to have more than enough power, or my math is wrong?

*HDD/SSD*
3x Samsung 840 Pro Series, which also happen to have great reviews. In Varying sizes, probably one (128GB) for the OS and the other 2 (512GB) in Raid or Redundant Storage. While the hdd cage is required to be removed in order to fit the video card, rads, fans and others, theres still sleeves on the Side Panels for SDD placement. great plus on the case!

*Fans*
Fans, because of their new relation for me with the Watercooling parts, are my first doubt. i come from a school where what matters is high airflow into the pieces, and the more the better. in principle, i dont see why it should apply in any other way to radiator fans, and my collection already includes a few 120mm Delta fans, fans i can swear on any day, any time. their use will depend on my capability to cope with my biggest question regarding the build, and is the dreaded case problem of fan controller vs 240mm rad in the front, but thats an issue i will address in the rad section.

And for the Watercooling, where the biggest questions for my lie, the following are the pieces for the watercooling loop.

*Pump/CPU block*
Im expecting there will be a 1150 version of the Apogee Drive 2?

*Reservoir*
I like this one mostly because of looks. I know large res fit in there. While the side see-through mesh would be in the opposite side to allow for more heat to leave the case (more on that in the rad section) and therefore visible just when the case is turned for maintenance or for showoff, i like the inner aspects to look good and clean, and i like UV Blue on white cases. Would also be the same color for the coolant.

*Radiators*
My biggest issue in this topic is the fan controller actually. The Deltas are FAST, and thats an operation that, while it doesnt bother me, i dont need to be happening 24/7. The Bitfenix Recon Fan Controller promises full fan control with the smartphone, something im already used to with other systems in the house, and an advantage that draws my interest. however, from what ive read, using a front 240mm rad blocks the cases only external bay. i dont need the fan controller to be external, i can deal with just smartphone access and use the maximum space possible for radiators, ideally 2x XSPC 240mm (front and top) and a 120mm one in the back. I understand the back of the case fits a 140mm, but there are more rads and i have fans for 120. The Fan-to-Rad ratio seems to be overkill with a pushpull config on the rads with the deltas (6000rpm, 210CFM per fan), and i would need to buy a few more to get all 10 Deltas needed, so i think ill stick to 5 on my build, all in a pull config, and expect the side panel with the mesh to work as exhaust. The main reason for this is to install the biggest amount of rads in the system possible, again, old school fan-cooling thinking of more is better.

*Tubing and Fittings*
I liked this build, looks clean and mean. So i think the Crystal Link Tubes and the Black Sparkle Fittings are the way to go. In fact, the loop would be similar, except for a pass through the 120mm rad in the back and to the Ram Block, between the CPU and the Res from the video build. Like This.

Preferably, as much of it as possible INSIDE the case, because as i said, space is very valuable in the house and the aesthetics are a lil bit too important for me. what do you guys think, is is possible and a good idea to go for it as is? or anyone has a better idea? I look forward to hearing from you, Thanks in advance


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonTom*
> 
> Hi. My name is RonTom and im looking to create my first build


^ and that's as far as I got into the wall of text.... Tldr..no


----------



## SaharaVx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> ^ and that's as far as I got into the wall of text.... Tldr..no


I got to hi, then got so horribly lost...


----------



## RonTom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaharaVx*
> 
> I got to hi, then got so horribly lost...


oh well, tried.
i guess a shorter way of asking would be if theres anyway to use the recon fan controller even if the external bay is blocked by a 240mm rad, or if there is a way to not block said bay with a 240mm rad,;, and if it makes any sense to put 3 rads in pull condig (front top and rear) and if it has any cooling benefits, while letting the air escape through the left side mesh?

first wc build


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonTom*
> 
> oh well, tried.
> i guess a shorter way of asking would be if theres anyway to use the recon fan controller even if the external bay is blocked by a 240mm rad, or if there is a way to not block said bay with a 240mm rad,;, and if it makes any sense to put 3 rads in pull condig (front top and rear) and if it has any cooling benefits, while letting the air escape through the left side mesh?
> 
> first wc build


I read ur wall of text. Was a nice read actually.

Anyway. The prodigy wont fit all the rads u want without modding it. You can go with 30mm thick rads and make something out of it without to much work . But u would need to mount some of the fans outside the case.
On the 1st page of this thread theres a list of users and their cases. I advice u to check out some of the cases and mods ppl have done. That would give u a general idea of what to expect.

I noticed u talked about sli. M-itx motherboards only support 1 gpu. If u thinking about a future sli setup, then m-atx is the way to go. If u still want a small case.


----------



## RonTom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> I read ur wall of text. Was a nice read actually.
> 
> Anyway. The prodigy wont fit all the rads u want without modding it. You can go with 30mm thick rads and make something out of it without to much work . But u would need to mount some of the fans outside the case.
> On the 1st page of this thread theres a list of users and their cases. I advice u to check out some of the cases and mods ppl have done. That would give u a general idea of what to expect.
> 
> I noticed u talked about sli. M-itx motherboards only support 1 gpu. If u thinking about a future sli setup, then m-atx is the way to go. If u still want a small case.


glad you liked the read. i think i did my homework on certain parts, and im just evacuating some final doubts. fans outside the box isnt particularily my favorite idea, so would a removal of the 120mm rear rad and use the fan as exhaust be preferable, and incorporate the RAM block to the cpu part of the loop.
ive seen most builds, and in fact this is my attempt to do what ive seen that i like the most of each build, into one voltron of awesome watercooled rigbuilding. as for sli, i mentioned that because of the single screen i use, a single gpu like the titan is preferable, over the 690 and other cards


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonTom*
> 
> glad you liked the read. i think i did my homework on certain parts, and im just evacuating some final doubts. fans outside the box isnt particularily my favorite idea, so would a removal of the 120mm rear rad and use the fan as exhaust be preferable, and incorporate the RAM block to the cpu part of the loop.
> ive seen most builds, and in fact this is my attempt to do what ive seen that i like the most of each build, into one voltron of awesome watercooled rigbuilding. as for sli, i mentioned that because of the single screen i use, a single gpu like the titan is preferable, over the 690 and other cards


I just did some testfitting using 30mm rads. And u wont fit 2x240 rads top and front mounted without modding. Or using external fans.
The case out of the box is not designed for that.
What u can fit in the case is 240 top and 120/140 front i think. Not sure if u can fit 180/200 rad front with a 240 top.
240front and 120 top or back is also an option.

But then again if u want to mod the case u can make things fit. Then u should be able to get 240 top and front.
Its actually kinda amazing what u can fit in the case if u mod it.


----------



## RonTom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> I just did some testfitting using 30mm rads. And u wont fit 2x240 rads top and front mounted without modding. Or using external fans.
> The case out of the box is not designed for that.
> What u can fit in the case is 240 top and 120/140 front i think. Not sure if u can fit 180/200 rad front with a 240 top.
> 240front and 120 top or back is also an option.
> 
> But then again if u want to mod the case u can make things fit. Then u should be able to get 240 top and front.
> Its actually kinda amazing what u can fit in the case if u mod it.


thanks for trying for me! i had seen rads used either in one or the other, and i wondered why there were not many builds with both. is it possible to make them fit if the radiator is screwed on the outside, (like this one) without modding the case too much???
i guess my option (based on this build) will be to use a front 200mm< single rad such as this one shown in page 67 of this thread. according to the reviews on this one, it can be made fit the prodigy


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulfric*
> 
> Oh I see, do you think the temperatures would be lower if you didnt have the rad in front and instead had a 230mm fan? I am still not sure on this configuration and though I have done many builds I have never done a custom H20 loop and I wouldnt want to switch to a case that is just going to give me worse temps on the card. Though tbph I am not really even 100% sure what is acceptable temps on this card for extended gaming sessions. Perhaps it's time to sell my 690 and get that evga 780 ACX.


I had it set up so front and rear fans wear intake .
it worked well when all was on water .
iv swap it ti intake front /and roof both through rads and have140 at back as ehaust .
Works very well and Card seams much happier .
At stock thecard is still at its stock 79c when gaming but only 47% Fan usage


----------



## G18 x UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonTom*
> 
> thanks for trying for me! i had seen rads used either in one or the other, and i wondered why there were not many builds with both. is it possible to make them fit if the radiator is screwed on the outside, (like this one) without modding the case too much???
> i guess my option (based on this build) will be to use a front 200mm< single rad such as this one shown in page 67 of this thread. according to the reviews on this one, it can be made fit the prodigy


You could fit a 200mm rad at the front and a slim 240mm rad up top as long as it is 30mm thick or less. If you use the provided mounting holes for the 200mm rad then you will have about 50-55mm for the top rad and if you lower the 200mm rad and drill your own mounting holes you should get another 5-10mm. It is possible but it will be a tight fit.

In my current project I'm using a koolance 280mm shroud to mount a 60mm thick 280 with one side being push/pull and the other side just push. it is really easy to do as the cuts will not be seen because of the shroud. The case is upside down in the pictures as i have not mounted the rads yet. With the 45mm thick 200mm rad at the front plus the 230mm fan you will have about 265mm for a graphics card which is enough for a gtx680, however as I'm planning on getting a gtx780 i will have to mount the fan on the outside of the case and make a custom face plate that will stick out about 35mm. This will also allow me to mount an aquaero 5 in the front as well. Im planning on modding the case like adamski07 did to fit an m-atx and possibly 2 780's in sli if i manage to save up enough money


----------



## Kokin

There are a few ways to go about it, but having 2x 240mm rads takes quite a bit of thinking and planning.

I use an XSPC EX240 + EX120 and I have mounted the 240 at the top and the 120 at both the front and back. Here is my old setup:




While this did work fine, I wasn't happy with the overall look, especially the cable management nor the tubing. Below is my new setup:




As you can see from my old setup, the top radiator would have to be pushed all the way to the rear, in order to be able to clear fans of a 240mm rad at the front. This makes it difficult to mount a rear fan internally unless you mod it so that the rear fan is much lower.


----------



## Ulfric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> I had it set up so front and rear fans wear intake .
> it worked well when all was on water .
> iv swap it ti intake front /and roof both through rads and have140 at back as ehaust .
> Works very well and Card seams much happier .
> At stock thecard is still at its stock 79c when gaming but only 47% Fan usage


Hmm. Well that's incredibly good news. I can keep my card at 60c when running crysis 3 maxed out for 2hrs but my fan will get up to 70% and at that point it is LOUD which is what I'm really trying to get away from. I dont want to burn the gpu fan out by having it run that high, and i dont want to burn the card out by letting it get too hot and as I have never done a custom loop, im not sure I want to try that just yet. I dont really know what I'm going to do, I just bought 4x spectre pro's and 4 sp120s to try in my HAF X and see if i can get the temps a little lower without overworking the card. If not, i might just sell my rig, quit my job, and move into the woods


----------



## Sazexa

Not sure if anyone has this board, or has done any kind of review of it. But even though I have a different case, it's a Mini-ITX board on the new Haswell platform and figured I'd share my thoughts about it.

The board is an ASRock Z87E-ITX. It's quite nice in build construction. Relatively cheap, got mine for around $165 USD. It comes with WiFi via (I believe) mSATA, maybe mini-PCIe. There is an open slot on the back of the motherboard for a second one mini-card that fits whichever socket it is. The board is capable of triple-monitors without a GPU, using DVI-D, HDMI, and full-size Display Port. There is a clear-CMOS button on the back so you don't have to open the case. Four USB 3.0's, two USB 2.0's, one PS2, one RJ45, 5.1 audio, with mic and line-in also. Optical audio out. The board is made with some Foxconn components, such as the audio connections and possible CPU socket components. The board is layed out pretty nicely. SATA connections in a bit of a tough spot, but it's definitely do-able. And it actually makes more sense for smaller ITX cases, as in my case a side-port wouldn't work because there wouldn't be enough clearance. I haven't gotten my CPU yet, so I can't comment on performance/temperature yet. Also, won't be doing any over-clocking so I can't comment on it's ability to do so either. But as for now, here are some quick pictures of it.


----------



## saxovtsmike

Wasnt´t happy with the last loop preview.
2 evenings of payin round and a sleepless night later. 2 New revisions.
2-day at work I nearly was tempted to ditch gpu watercooling and just fit a 140 in the front and the back...
Number 4 :


and my new favourite, number 5.


Looks cleaner..

this is a 240 top, and 140 front.


----------



## Beno619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Not sure if anyone has this board, or has done any kind of review of it. But even though I have a different case, it's a Mini-ITX board on the new Haswell platform and figured I'd share my thoughts about it.
> 
> The board is an ASRock Z87E-ITX.


Rep added.

Will be receiving this board on Friday and the lack of reviews for ITX Z87 boards is frustrating, so much for it being the new mainstream.


----------



## ejic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beno619*
> 
> Rep added.
> 
> Will be receiving this board on Friday and the lack of reviews for ITX Z87 boards is frustrating, so much for it being the new mainstream.


Already have this board. Dual Tower Coolers fit, but if u want to keep your dvd cage you have to remove the fan from the front. I have a Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 2. Careful though the heatpipes might interfere with memory modules, since the socket is placed closer to the ram than Asus Z77 itx board.


----------



## Beno619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejic*
> 
> Already have this board. Dual Tower Coolers fit, but if u want to keep your drive cage you have to remove the fan from the front. I have a Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 2. Careful though the heatpipes might interfere with memory modules, since the socket is placed closer to the ram than Asus Z77 itx board.


Have some Rep!

I have no plans to use the DVD drive so there shouldn't be any issues there, I'm getting the Thermalright Macho which is pretty beefy probably not as big as the Dark Rock Pro 2.

How has overclocking with the board been?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beno619*
> 
> Rep added.
> 
> Will be receiving this board on Friday and the lack of reviews for ITX Z87 boards is frustrating, so much for it being the new mainstream.


Glad I could help!


----------



## crash01

Blue of a friend, mounted today with 35C, crazy








I have black one and black is all same tonality BUT for in this blue model, the blue on plastic is different of the blue on metal.


----------



## motokill36

Blue looks Great


----------



## Kokin

@xbournex: I've got a question for you. Does the retail side panel window come with a thin film that covers the acrylic? The inside of the panel had no outer film to protect it and it was heavily scratched at arrival. Now I could just be looking at a secondary film, but I don't seem to see/feel any edges of the film. Please tell me there is another set of protective film covering both sides! Otherwise I will have to exchange or return this to Newegg as this is unacceptable.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> @xbournex: I've got a question for you. Does the retail side panel window come with a thin film that covers the acrylic? The inside of the panel had no outer film to protect it and it was heavily scratched at arrival. Now I could just be looking at a secondary film, but I don't seem to see/feel any edges of the film. Please tell me there is another set of protective film covering both sides! Otherwise I will have to exchange or return this to Newegg as this is unacceptable.


Now you have me scared. I got a window panel coming tomorrow, and hope its not like that....


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Now you have me scared. I got a window panel coming tomorrow, and hope its not like that....


I'm really hoping that there's another set of film that I can't see, since protective films tend to have these marks before you remove them off acrylic pieces. Newegg surprised me cause I ordered it yesterday afternoon and they shipped it to me in less than 24 hrs, despite picking the 4-7 day shipping, but I can't be happy with the panel in this condition.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I'm really hoping that there's another set of film that I can't see, since protective films tend to have these marks before you remove them off acrylic pieces. Newegg surprised me cause I ordered it yesterday afternoon and they shipped it to me in less than 24 hrs, despite picking the 4-7 day shipping, but I can't be happy with the panel in this condition.


Ya I was stunned too, when I ordered my case it was here the next day!!! they tend to ship Bitfenix stuff uber fast.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I'm almost tempted to get one of these side windows, primarily just to look at my nice Twin Frozr card... but after that... Maybe I should just be satisfied. lol


----------



## Kokin

Maybe I'm just mistaken or mine was just a lemon. I haven't seen any other complaints elsewhere, so there's a good chance it's either one.

Aside from the acrylic, the paint job is nice and even and it fits exactly as it should. For $20, it's well worth the price as I would have probably spent more to mod my own panel.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Dude amazing!!! I was thinking of going custom loop, but I take it back and forth to my shop alot, and thats to much moving for a loop. I gonna get a Kraken x60.

Yours looks great bro!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue of a friend, mounted today with 35C, crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have black one and black is all same tonality BUT for in this blue model, the blue on plastic is different of the blue on metal.


That blue looks amazing! Might have to do an MSI build just so I can get one!


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> @xbournex: I've got a question for you. Does the retail side panel window come with a thin film that covers the acrylic? The inside of the panel had no outer film to protect it and it was heavily scratched at arrival. Now I could just be looking at a secondary film, but I don't seem to see/feel any edges of the film. Please tell me there is another set of protective film covering both sides! Otherwise I will have to exchange or return this to Newegg as this is unacceptable.


There should be a protective film, like this one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36dQHMCi_Hc - look at 4:52


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

Is there a difference in noise level between the side panel with the holes in it and the acrylic window one? My GPU is really loud on some games and I was wondering if the window side panel would "muffle" it.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hernan86*
> 
> 
> 
> My config


we have almost the same parts.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> There should be a protective film, like this one:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36dQHMCi_Hc - look at 4:52


Yes, it did come with that on the outside part of the acrylic, but my problem is that the inside side of the acrylic is where all the scratches and marks are at. The video also shows that there is no film on the inside.

It's possible that it was scratched from the factory/shipping or someone returned their panel like this and I was unlucky enough to get it. I'll contact Newegg tomorrow, but I'll probably go with a replacement. Thanks for your quick response, I really appreciate it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> Is there a difference in noise level between the side panel with the holes in it and the acrylic window one? My GPU is really loud on some games and I was wondering if the window side panel would "muffle" it.


I can't answer it directly since I use a custom loop, but it did slightly "muffle" the sound of my fans for my top radiator and rear radiator. This would definitely increase your temps by a few C though.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Dude amazing!!! I was thinking of going custom loop, but I take it back and forth to my shop alot, and thats to much moving for a loop. I gonna get a Kraken x60.
> 
> Yours looks great bro!


Thanks! Let me know how yours turns out when you get it.


----------



## blazed_1

Finally got everything put together in my Prodigy I got from the Community Choice Awards. Crammed a 2600k, Asrock Z77, 7950, h80i, and Bitfenix Recon in there.






My apologizes for the crappy cell pics.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Finally got everything put together in my Prodigy I got from the Community Choice Awards. Crammed a 2600k, Asrock Z77, 7950, h80i, and Bitfenix Recon in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My apologizes for the crappy cell pics.


Nicely done!


----------



## ArtX38

*Bitfenix Prodigy vs Cooler Master Elite 120*

,

,

,

,

,


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtX38*
> 
> *Bitfenix Prodigy vs Cooler Master Elite 120*
> 
> ,
> 
> ,
> 
> ,
> 
> ,
> 
> ,


That is one of the most beautiful case mods I have seen, job well done sir


----------



## motokill36

has any one had mem overheating on gtx 780 in prodigy on air
mine starts to give purple building and gun in battlefield 3 sfter 30 mins or so
core still at 79c but back of csrd is mega hot


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> has any one had mem overheating on gtx 780 in prodigy on air
> mine starts to give purple building and gun in battlefield 3 sfter 30 mins or so
> core still at 79c but back of csrd is mega hot


Which driver are you using, as 320.18 is giving many people these issues, and it is not the card overheating, it is a horrible driver.


----------



## motokill36

yes im using 320.18
tryed 311 also but still same problem
that a relief as want to put water block on a some point but not if cards no good
thanks


----------



## bf182

Do you have vents on the wall or window without vents? I read about a few people having bad troubles with some graphics cards when there are no vents there, so I ended up not going with the windowed case.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf182*
> 
> Do you have vents on the wall or window without vents? I read about a few people having bad troubles with some graphics cards when there are no vents there, so I ended up not going with the windowed case.


Yes Have 3mm space on Window for air .
Have removed window tho and still had problem .

if i point a 60mm Fan at back of card all is good .

So its a Heat thing i think .

But then agin people where haveing same thing happing on same card but other casses.

Will wait and see .


----------



## C A M C

hello just wanted to show you guys some of the updates i did to my prodigy☺


----------



## hernan86

Nice work C A M C !!!!


----------



## motokill36

Very Nice

Top Job


----------



## barebackbadger

well just want to give a huge shout out to Bitfenix
i have been after the vented side for my prodigy, as i ordered the CK Anniversary edition it came with a window side panel
the only place i can find one is in the US, which is $9.99, but shipping is $49.99 to the uk, i can get a whole new prodigy for that!!

so i contacted Bitfenix, sent them an emailing asking if they had any stockist in europe i could buy the vent side panel or if bitfenix could sell me one?
i sent the email on wednesday 19th June (Yesterday), arrived home this evening and the neighbour passed this to me











i didn't have to purchase it, no shipping costs involved.....in a world where everything seems to all be about money and customer service seems to have become secondary

Thanks Bitfenix


----------



## Beno619

Just Waiting on my mobo, the Prodigy is even more stunning in person









Add me !


----------



## AntiStupid

can has join please?


----------



## longroadtrip

Added!


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AntiStupid*
> 
> 
> 
> can has join please?


Nice, but windows 8? Even microsoft recently admitted they made a mess of that OS.


----------



## bmancreations

Is there any front panels that do not have the area for an optical drive? I see some custom colored ones on their site, but they all have that hole.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Definitely a fan of the bitfenix and the prodigy. I got my windowed side panel and it had some light scratch marks on it, and it does not sit flush on side of case. You kind gotta hold it down to get screws in. Like it hits something in the middle not clearing all the way. Anyone have that issue?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Is there any front panels that do not have the area for an optical drive? I see some custom colored ones on their site, but they all have that hole.


I wondered the same thing. I cannot stand to see it when it's not in use.

The closest that I seen was someone who did a full mesh front, which was pretty cool.

I don't remember who or where I seen it though.


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> I wondered the same thing. I cannot stand to see it when it's not in use.
> 
> The closest that I seen was someone who did a full mesh front, which was pretty cool.
> 
> I don't remember who or where I seen it though.


Well if you find out, or if anyone else knows please let me know. It's the one thing I really need with my build.


----------



## ArtX38

,

,

,


----------



## longroadtrip

I nominate ArtX38 for the Bitfenix Prodigy Hall of Fame!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I nominate ArtX38 for the Bitfenix Prodigy Hall of Fame!


This! And MDPC.


----------



## dman811

GADDAM MOUSE -- Delete please.


----------



## nostrata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Is there any front panels that do not have the area for an optical drive? I see some custom colored ones on their site, but they all have that hole.




I made my own, not the best but it works. It sticks out further than stock to accommodate a fan on the outside of the case. I had a hard time finding the same material used and so this stuff is quite a bit more heavy duty, its made for speaker grills. Its also a bit pricey, I paid about $40 for a sheet 18'' x 36'' so I at least had extra to practice with.


----------



## bf182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Nice, but windows 8? Even microsoft recently admitted they made a mess of that OS.


Have you used it yourself at all? I was skeptical but I bought the upgrade as it was so cheap.

Honestly it is better than 7. The metro start screen is easier for me to navigate than the old start menu (yes even on desktop), it runs much quicker overall and I haven't had any trouble with any programs or games not working yet.

There is not really a reason to _upgrade_ from 7 to 8 unless the money is meaningless to you and you just want the speed upgrade or whatever, but if you're buying new I would not advise anyone to go with 7 over 8









edit: typo


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf182*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Nice, but windows 8? Even microsoft recently admitted they made a mess of that OS.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you used it yourself at all? I was skeptical but I bought the upgrade as it was so cheap.
> 
> Honestly it is better than 7. The metro start screen is easier for me to navigate than the old start menu (yes even on desktop), it runs much quicker overall and I haven't had any trouble with any programs or games not working yet.
> 
> There is not really a reason to _upgrade_ from 7 to 8 unless the money is meaningless to you and you just want the speed upgrade or whatever, but if you're buying new I would not advise anyone to go with 7 over 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: typo
Click to expand...

Personal preferences vary between everyone. I use Windows 8 when I need to but I prefer 7.


----------



## longroadtrip

I'm still on Windows Me...


----------



## bf182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Personal preferences vary between everyone. I use Windows 8 when I need to but I prefer 7.


Yep for sure but it is far from a mess of an OS like the other dude mentioned, it's actually pretty good. If you're still with your OS on an HDD rather than SSD you will find it noticeably faster than 7 and it's pretty similar otherwise.

I don't really use any of the new "app" style things on my desktop, but the metro screen itself functions fine with a mouse and keyboard.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostrata*
> 
> 
> 
> I made my own, not the best but it works. It sticks out further than stock to accommodate a fan on the outside of the case. I had a hard time finding the same material used and so this stuff is quite a bit more heavy duty, its made for speaker grills. Its also a bit pricey, I paid about $40 for a sheet 18'' x 36'' so I at least had extra to practice with.


I like it, can you share the link to the material you found that matches it?


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostrata*
> 
> 
> 
> I made my own, not the best but it works. It sticks out further than stock to accommodate a fan on the outside of the case. I had a hard time finding the same material used and so this stuff is quite a bit more heavy duty, its made for speaker grills. Its also a bit pricey, I paid about $40 for a sheet 18'' x 36'' so I at least had extra to practice with.


A bit too thick for my liking, and I have no skill in creating if I got that material







Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I nominate ArtX38 for the Bitfenix Prodigy Hall of Fame!


I second the motion.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I nominate ArtX38 for the Bitfenix Prodigy Hall of Fame!


I agree, its a work of art.


----------



## Lennyx

I also agree, that case is a real beauty.

If u want to see a beast, check out my build log


----------



## ejic

My system's specs are:

Intel 4670k
Asrock Z87E-ITX
2x4GB Kingston Hyper-X Anniversary Edition 2400Mhz
Sapphire Radeon 7970 (flashed Ghz)
2x Samsung 830 256GB (raid 0)
2x Samsung 2TB F2 (raid 1)
Corsair CX750M
Bitfenix Prodigy Orange
Dell U2713HM
Keycool Tenkeyless Brown Switches
Razer Naga
Fiio E17 + Creative Gigaworks T20

Watercooling parts:

Swiftech Apogee Drive 2 + MCP 355
XSPC EX240mm
Bitspower POM MULTI 80
4x Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120mm Black
19/13 Phobya matte black compression fittings
XSPC Red/UV Orange 19/13mm tubing
Silver KillCoil
Distilled Water

Some sample images following (before delid, i am gonna do it in a couple of weeks and then finalize the case)


----------



## nostrata

http://www.speakerworks.com/perforated_steel_powder_coated_black_p/sg1839b.htm

This is what i used, look around the site they have it in silver also and I think they can do custom size stuff. It is a bit thicker than the stuff that came with the case but it bends decently with a bit of force. I used a piece of 2x4 and some spring clamps to shape it.


----------



## longroadtrip

Did a little delidding action today! Will have it reinstalled tomorrow...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Well if you find out, or if anyone else knows please let me know. It's the one thing I really need with my build.


Scroll down on this page and it should show you the steel mesh front. Looks very clean and "industrial" IMO.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1733761&page=3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Did a little delidding action today! Will have it reinstalled tomorrow...


Good luck LRT!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Did a little delidding action today! Will have it reinstalled tomorrow...


Ah yeah man, good stuff. I love the vice method, haven't done it yet but I am doing it before I install my WC.


----------



## longroadtrip

Thanks guys! It was actually really simple. It did take a little more force than I was expecting, but after the first whack with the hammer, my nerves settled...


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Did a little delidding action today! Will have it reinstalled tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. I did this before on my 3570k using razor blade. I'm delidding my 4770k too and I'd like to try the vice method, but I dont have one.







Where did you get that?

EDIT: which thermal paste are u going to use inside? how bout on the ihs?


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Scroll down on this page and it should show you the steel mesh front. Looks very clean and "industrial" IMO.
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1733761&page=3
> Good luck LRT!


It does look pretty awesome, wish I was able to do stuff like that. I don't know where I would go in my town to find someone either.

Thanks though.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Nice. I did this before on my 3570k using razor blade. I'm delidding my 4770k too and I'd like to try the vice method, but I dont have one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that?
> 
> EDIT: which thermal paste are u going to use inside? how bout on the ihs?


Bought the vice a while ago (it's gone down in price since) here is where you can find them cheaply... I'm using Coollaboratory Ultra under the IHS and I'll either use CLU or PK-3 (I may still have some Shin-Etsu floating around the shop too) under the waterblock...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ok so I guess having a window on my prodigy was a dumb idea. Took my graphics card temp through the roof. Before it was 70c max load, now with windows panel hits 80-85c!! Probably gonna return it. Sux cause it looks super nice.


----------



## Anoxy

Yeah, the window panel was a total waste. I had to mod mine so the window was attached to the outside with spacers, so my card could breathe. Even then, the temps were a little too high for my liking.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Ok so I guess having a window on my prodigy was a dumb idea. Took my graphics card temp through the roof. Before it was 70c max load, now with windows panel hits 80-85c!! Probably gonna return it. Sux cause it looks super nice.


That's a shame. It's a sign to start watercooling.









Did it at least come in perfect condition or did it come with scratches like mine?


----------



## ecken

I just cut and put in a darker window. I might cut some vents into it or do something different like spacers.

I do not have my board or video card yet can anyone tell me how much room the card has from the window?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecken*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just cut and put in a darker window. I might cut some vents into it or do something different like spacers.
> 
> I do not have my board or video card yet can anyone tell me how much room the card has from the window?


Depends on the card you have. Window looks awesome though!


----------



## dman811

delete


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> That's a shame. It's a sign to start watercooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it at least come in perfect condition or did it come with scratches like mine?


Came with light scratches, kinda annoying but I looked past it. I'm gonna try some more fans, if that don't work maybe ill do the mod, or just return panel.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Ok so I guess having a window on my prodigy was a dumb idea. Took my graphics card temp through the roof. Before it was 70c max load, now with windows panel hits 80-85c!! Probably gonna return it. Sux cause it looks super nice.


Just space the Window leaving air gap


----------



## zachcolton2

Hello everyone,

My Prodigy is fully up and running, and I type to you tonight from this shiny new rig. After I pieced the entire setup together, I ran into a few headaches. To anyone planning to build an AMD based Prodigy, here is a small note. The MSI A75IA-E53 motherboard shipping with Bios v1.2 is not compatible with the new Richland APU's without a Bios update. . . . .what a headache. The board requires the simple free download bios update from the MSI website. . . . .Ok, sounds simple. Simply fire up your computer with your current trinity processor running windows 7 and download the Bios update. Load the Bios update onto a USB stick, run the EXE file. . . .let the computer do it's clicking and grinding. . . .and a few minutes later it will automatically reboot and. . . .boom, you have the new version 2.0 bios on your MSI board ready to accept a Richland APU. . .

Ok now. . . . I didn't have a copy of a Windows CD lying around, and I didn't have a Trinity series processor lying around. After an hour on the phone with MSI's tech support, (very good service) I found out there was no other way to update the Bios. So, I took another trip down to Microcenter and picked up the A10 5800k Trinity series processor. . . .popped it in and was good to go. Now this little mistake and headache cost me $100 and so there will be a little more delay on purchasing a graphics card.

The A10 6800k Richland that is now sitting in a box staring at me while I type, I plan to use it to piece together an AMD based computer for a good friend of mine. He's Intel/Nvidia all the way. Sorry, it wont be a prodigy build, just a collection of spare and donated parts since I started this project. Just need to find a board that is out of the box compatible with the new Richlands.

Overall, anyone looking to build an AMD based Prodigy, I would recommend against the MSI motherboard. The bios issue was a headache, but mainly due to my lack of knowledge and experience with PC building. And, the Cooler Master EVO 212 I had will rest up against the back of the DVD drive's sata and power connectors. Since the 212 is a well rated and good priced cooler, I would rather see a different board with the CPU socket moved over some more. Not sure if they are all like this, but that cooler on that board is a little too close for comfort. But for anyone not using an optical drive, there is no clearance issues.

Since this case has alot of open space inside, my simple setup runs nice and cool. Both Bitfenix case fans are set as exhausts. One blowing out the top and the other blowing out the back. Not planning on getting the window side panel since the stock one serves as a good air intake. You can actually feel the air being drawn in through this side vent. I'm thinking maybe of rigging up some type of filter for the inside of the panel to try to keep dust intake down. I feel that the front air intakes on the white solid front are almost useless in my setup.

I also came up with a simple fix for the wobbling that these cases do when pressing the power button and trying to plug in a USB device in the side. I cut down a piece of 2x4, about 4.5 inches long and planed down to fit the height under the case. Placed sideways under the case, it helps with the side to side wobble from the lower plastics flexing. Tomorrow, I will paint it flat black to hide it better and put some felt furniture feet on it to not make any marks. Even raw wood, it is barely noticeable under there. . . .ok, it's bootleg, but it works great.

Happily running Linux Mint 15 on here. Once again, there's alot of great looking computers here, and I'm impressed by everyone's work. Learned a lot from everyone here, keep up the good work. Anyone else have an AMD Prodigy out there? please share. Thanks,
Zach.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecken*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just cut and put in a darker window. I might cut some vents into it or do something different like spacers.
> 
> I do not have my board or video card yet can anyone tell me how much room the card has from the window?


Great looking window!

From what I measured, there is about 2 cm of space from the 2nd case PCI-E slot to the edge of the case. For reference, each case PCI-E slot is about 3.5 cm. So you can technically fit in a 2.5-slot GPU, though you would most likely graze the side panel and kill any airflow.

I haven't had the chance to contact Newegg about my windowed panel yet, but if I cannot get a replacement I will probably just try to polish the scratches away as they aren't super deep though some can be felt with my fingernail.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Anyone know where is selling a white windowed panel for the Prodigy? (UK)


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Great looking window!
> 
> From what I measured, there is about 2 cm of space from the 2nd case PCI-E slot to the edge of the case. For reference, each case PCI-E slot is about 3.5 cm. So you can technically fit in a 2.5-slot GPU, though you would most likely graze the side panel and kill any airflow.
> 
> I haven't had the chance to contact Newegg about my windowed panel yet, but if I cannot get a replacement I will probably just try to polish the scratches away as they aren't super deep though some can be felt with my fingernail.


Just saying, but try smudging a banana around on the scratches, it removes them from CDs and DVDs quite well so why not on a windowed side panel? Just remember to wipe it off after you are done smudging.


----------



## dman811

mouse


----------



## Beno619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Anyone know where is selling a white windowed panel for the Prodigy? (UK)


Overclockers.co.uk do the mesh front panels so there a good chance they have the windowed side panel.


----------



## nostrata

My window also came with a few small scratches. I used some car wax and buffed them out, made the window look a lot better.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So an update for my window. I installed some higher performance fans for exhaust to extract the hot air faster, it worked! Got my temps down to 75c tops in games. Hardcore benching still gets it to 80c but its livable now. I might slap a antec 620 on there next week.


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So an update for my window. I installed some higher performance fans for exhaust to extract the hot air faster, it worked! Got my temps down to 75c tops in games. Hardcore benching still gets it to 80c but its livable now. I might slap a antec 620 on there next week.


What fans did you use?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> What fans did you use?


Just some ones I got a radio shack that where better than what I had. They are the TT Thunderblades.


----------



## rwpritchett

Hey there Prodigy owners,

I was planning my own Prodigy build but unfortunately life has thrown me a couple hay-makers lately and I'm going to cancel the project. Anyway, I have a Corsair H90 water cooler that was going to go into a Prodigy that I can't use anymore. I'm having a hard time getting rid of it though because most cases can't take a 140mm radiator. The cooler fits the Prodigy perfectly according to Skrumpi's build in this thread so I thought I'd try offering it up in the Prodigy club.

I've hosted pictures of it here. If anyone's interested, PM me.


----------



## Nejihyuga

Hey Prodigy club,

As i'm still eager awaiting the Asus Impact, i have one question some of you might could shed some light on.
Question is can a standard 140x140x25mm fan be mounted in the back of the case with Corsair H100i+2 fans inside top of the case. So is there enough depth clearance from the radiator to the back of the case?
I excuse myself in advance for not having scrolled through the 810 pages where the answer might could have bin answered.
So sorry


----------



## saxovtsmike

ive mounted a magicool 240 rad in the top fans underneath the rad and I´ve also fitted a rear fan.
If you have clearence problems you can offset the rad "one" hole and drill some additional ones to mount the radiator


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nejihyuga*
> 
> Hey Prodigy club,
> 
> As i'm still eager awaiting the Asus Impact, i have one question some of you might could shed some light on.
> Question is can a standard 140x140x25mm fan be mounted in the back of the case with Corsair H100i+2 fans inside top of the case. So is there enough depth clearance from the radiator to the back of the case?
> I excuse myself in advance for not having scrolled through the 810 pages where the answer might could have bin answered.
> So sorry


Check out this link http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/1/bitfenix-prodigy-tweaktown-pc-build-guide-part-1/index.html

That give you a general idea of how it looks. Looks like you need to drill new holes on the top if u want the tubing on the back with a fan there.
Im unable to do any real measurements myself since i have cut open the top on my case.


----------



## Nejihyuga

Thanks for the reply.
My dilemma is just if i'm going to offset it, there wont be room for 2x120mms in the front.
I really didn't clarify my question.
I wanna mount a H100i like you said with radiator on top and fans underneath it. Then a 140mm in the back and 2x120mms in the front.
I have searched multiple times on google trying to get wiser on the subject, with no luck yet. Most people seem to have placed their H100/H100i in the front on the pictures i scrolled through so fare.


----------



## Nejihyuga

Thanks for the link @Lennyx

It's just hard to tell by the pictures if there is room or not


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nejihyuga*
> 
> Thanks for the link @Lennyx
> 
> It's just hard to tell by the pictures if there is room or not


yes it is. It looks like its possible to fit what you want. But you might need to drill out new holes in the top for the h100i.

I would gladly have done the measurement test for you. But my front plate is also cut open :/


----------



## Nejihyuga

Or wait my eyes have measured that there is in fact enough room for the setup i have in my mind.
Thanks again Lennyx


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Ah man, I need a full mesh front or a lot of different colored blue paints so I can make it whole and try to color match Royal Blue. I think I need lots of blue paints no matter what.


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Ah man, I need a full mesh front or a lot of different colored blue paints so I can make it whole and try to color match Royal Blue. I think I need lots of blue paints no matter what.


Get the color code from bitfenix. Then you should be able to order or visit a paint shop that can make that color for you.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> Get the color code from bitfenix. Then you should be able to order or visit a paint shop that can make that color for you.


I tried before but that was before it was officially released, I will try again.









Is there a Bitfenix rep on here?
^^That was a dumb question, sorry. I knew that it was xbournex


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nejihyuga*
> 
> Thanks for the link @Lennyx
> 
> It's just hard to tell by the pictures if there is room or not


There should be more than enough room for what you're planning.

This was my old setup: 2x 120mm at the front, 2x 120mm at the top and 1x 120mm at the rear.


----------



## KaiotEch

Hey all! Anybody knows when will launch the Prodigy-M?


----------



## longroadtrip

I haven't seen any dates yet...My guess would be sometime towards the end of July though.


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> There should be a protective film, like this one:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36dQHMCi_Hc - look at 4:52


I have to chime in on this situation too. I received my panel with major scratches. Only outer side had protective film.
I contacted the retailer I purchased from and they advised me it would cost more to RMA than to buy a new one.

...I agree. But still. Kind of ticked off that I put so much money into this system and I have a dinged up acrylic window.
I buffed it out best I could but evident marks still remain.

Meh.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> I have to chime in on this situation too. I received my panel with major scratches. Only outer side had protective film.
> I contacted the retailer I purchased from and they advised me it would cost more to RMA than to buy a new one.
> 
> ...I agree. But still. Kind of ticked off that I put so much money into this system and I have a dinged up acrylic window.
> I buffed it out best I could but evident marks still remain.
> 
> Meh.


This is exactly why I use lexan for windows not acrylic. In 1/2"...


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> This is exactly why I use lexan for windows not acrylic. In 1/2"...


I hear ya , just too lazy to go out and mesure and all that stuff. Kind of a busy guy hehe.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> This is exactly why I use lexan for windows not acrylic. In 1/2"...


hmmm ... sounds a lot like bullet proof glass


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> hmmm ... sounds a lot like bullet proof glass


That would be because it is.


----------



## Noah1

I just finished my build today.


----------



## Nejihyuga

@ Kokin

Thanks for that picture, removed the rest of the doubt i had


----------



## Sannakji

Not sure I'm crazy about that sticker Noah hah... ah well personal taste and all that.


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtX38*
> 
> *Bitfenix Prodigy vs Cooler Master Elite 120*
> 
> ,
> 
> ,
> 
> ,
> 
> ,
> 
> ,


THE sexiest Prodigy I have ever seen, nice job! What is the second box though?

Would anyone recommend the purchase of a Bitfenix Recon or are there better equivalents coming out soon? They are suspiciously cheap round my way...


----------



## bf182

ADD ME!

Finished my build now!


I have one question, I installed Windows 8 on the SSD and have a 1tb HDD for most of my stuff. I have a 500GB hard drive on my old computer that still has Windows 8 on it. Am I able to connect this into the new computer just to transfer across my 200-300gb of Steam games and music to the new hard drives? Or will it not work since it also has an OS on it? Thanks


----------



## Beno619

Google Steam backup you should be able to use it to transfer your library over.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf182*
> 
> I have one question, I installed Windows 8 on the SSD and have a 1tb HDD for most of my stuff. I have a 500GB hard drive on my old computer that still has Windows 8 on it. Am I able to connect this into the new computer just to transfer across my 200-300gb of Steam games and music to the new computer? Or will it not work since it also has an OS on it? Thanks


It will work regardless of having an OS on it. Just make sure to set your BIOS to boot off your SSD first, so it doesn't boot into the OS of the 500GB HDD. All the programs should work the same.


----------



## SoHungover

Hey guys !

I have seen this build : http://www.overclock.net/t/1274906/just-waiting-for-the-case-a-bitfenix-prodigy-build-complete

I am building a similar one but I will have the H100i not the H100... The tubing is bigger on the H100i so I was wondering if I could do the same set-up and keep the Optical cage ?

Waiting for you tips !

Thx !


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> THE sexiest Prodigy I have ever seen, nice job! What is the second box though?
> 
> Would anyone recommend the purchase of a Bitfenix Recon or are there better equivalents coming out soon? They are suspiciously cheap round my way...


Second box is a Cooler Master Elite 120 HEAVILY modded. The Recon doesn't look like a bad controller, this coming from someone with a touchscreen controller myself. I have the NZXT Sentry-2 and I have only had to put in a support ticket once for a fried channel and Johnny over at NZXT sent me a new one fairly quickly.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Got most of my WC Loop, will update my log plus a pic or so on here with it. It all looks amazing.


----------



## bf182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> It will work regardless of having an OS on it. Just make sure to set your BIOS to boot off your SSD first, so it doesn't boot into the OS of the 500GB HDD. All the programs should work the same.


Thanks! Had a bit of trouble at first but it worked and was a much easier way to transfer across all my stuff


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf182*
> 
> Thanks! Had a bit of trouble at first but it worked and was a much easier way to transfer across all my stuff


Glad it worked for you.









I actually had to do this myself when I thought my SSD died (bluescreen boot loop), but it was my OS that was actually corrupted. Fortunately, I was able to boot off a different OS drive and access files from my SSD.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Waiting on rads from USPS, hopefully they didn't lose them.


----------



## TheBigE

Just a heads up, I tried putting Monsoon fittings on Primochill tubing. Turned out to be a very tight fit, so I ended up going with Tygon tubing. My fittings were 3/8 ID, 5/8 OD. I hope you have better luck than I did. I found one other reference to this combination causing fits. They suggested Tygon or MasterKleer.


----------



## ecken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Waiting on rads from USPS, hopefully they didn't lose them.


I am curious is that prodigy box not open yet?


----------



## bmancreations

I have been having PSU & Fan issues with my new Prodigy build, so cable management done, re-done, and re-done.

After the last time, now my side panel audio is not working. I have checked the cable, and it's plugged in fine.

Is it dead? Anything I can check/change? Also, is there somewhere I can purchase another one?


----------



## baygamer415

I have my h100i on the way and I was just wondering if theres any tips/advise anybody can give me to make installation smoothly.

- should I mount the block before or after i mount the rad in the case? (just because its a small area)
- should i remove the pre applied thermal paste off the block?
Just wanna open this discussion up for people who have put the h100i in the prodigy and if there was any hiccups or just any advise you can give me.

Also, kind of off this subject but I have a corsair cx600w psu and I was wondering would a gtx770 be compatible with my PSU because the 770 needs 42amps at 12v, and if im correct the cx600 is 40amps at 12v( i think)

thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecken*
> 
> I am curious is that prodigy box not open yet?


Yeah, it's been open, bought it release day. Build log in my signature, I have more pictures around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBigE*
> 
> Just a heads up, I tried putting Monsoon fittings on Primochill tubing. Turned out to be a very tight fit, so I ended up going with Tygon tubing. My fittings were 3/8 ID, 5/8 OD. I hope you have better luck than I did. I found one other reference to this combination causing fits. They suggested Tygon or MasterKleer.


Hmm, I hope that I have better luck as well then. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Eiennohi

Anyone have pictures of the green case? I want to get a green case. that **** is sexy. And Is there any place I can buy modded window panels for either top, left and right sides of the case?


----------



## hernan86

CoolerMaster 212+
CoolerMaster Tx3 EVO
DeepCool Gammaxx 400
DeepCool Gamer Storm
CORSAIR Hydro Series H55
CoolerMaster Gemini II SF524

Whats the best for my config?

Thanks.-


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> Anyone have pictures of the green case? I want to get a green case. that **** is sexy. And Is there any place I can buy modded window panels for either top, left and right sides of the case?





Spoiler: Pictures are from Maximum Mods Facebook











*He is currently trying to sell it by the way, never even used it 65$ plus shipping if I remember correctly.
I don't know his OCN name but if you want his facebook, just message me.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> Anyone have pictures of the green case? I want to get a green case. that **** is sexy. And Is there any place I can buy modded window panels for either top, left and right sides of the case?


iwalkwithedead provided the pics. As for windows on the top, I recommend you cut a piece of acrylic/whatever and bolt it in where the fans would normally fit. For right panel windows, you will have to do some cutting.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> iwalkwithedead provided the pics. As for windows on the top, I recommend you cut a piece of acrylic/whatever and bolt it in where the fans would normally fit. For right panel windows, you will have to do some cutting.


^^^^ I agree with this information.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBigE*
> 
> Just a heads up, I tried putting Monsoon fittings on Primochill tubing. Turned out to be a very tight fit, so I ended up going with Tygon tubing. My fittings were 3/8 ID, 5/8 OD. I hope you have better luck than I did. I found one other reference to this combination causing fits. They suggested Tygon or MasterKleer.


I've never had an issue with Primochill Advanced LRT on Monsoon fittings...I'ts what I almost always use now. This is 3/8ID 5/8OD tubing in both photos...


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> I have been having PSU & Fan issues with my new Prodigy build, so cable management done, re-done, and re-done.
> 
> After the last time, now my side panel audio is not working. I have checked the cable, and it's plugged in fine.
> 
> Is it dead? Anything I can check/change? Also, is there somewhere I can purchase another one?


Sorry to quote myself, but anyone?


----------



## Zboy

i delid two processors and installed new ram this past month. because i have an air cooler, i had to take out the gpu+mobo, and then uninstall the air cooler to reach where i needed every single time. and of course once i was finished, i had put everything back in. went through that process for the 5th time this month, after installing my freshly delidded 3770k. i'm glad i'm able to fit an air cooler in the prodigy, but working with the cooler in there certainly isn't fun


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> I have been having PSU & Fan issues with my new Prodigy build, so cable management done, re-done, and re-done.
> 
> After the last time, now my side panel audio is not working. I have checked the cable, and it's plugged in fine.
> 
> Is it dead? Anything I can check/change? Also, is there somewhere I can purchase another one?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to quote myself, but anyone?
Click to expand...

make sure the panel's pcb is screwed in properly. and if you haven't already, double check the connection on both the door and the motherboard

someone else might have ideas, but worse case scenario would be to contact support and ask for a new pcb/wiring


----------



## Sannakji

The side panel on the original prodigy is a bit of a disaster IMO, hope they fixed it up for the follow-up!


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> The side panel on the original prodigy is a bit of a disaster IMO, hope they fixed it up for the follow-up!


how so? we're open for suggestions.


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> how so? we're open for suggestions.


Compatibility wise... I tried two ASRock mobos in a Coolermaster 120 and a Prodigy and the case USB header on the Prodigy works with neither but work fine on the Coolermaster... a fair few people have had this issue too... all my drivers are updated etc. One or two people who post in this thread have also had problems with activity lights not working probably either. I haven't tested the headphone socket but might tomorrow. As for a microphone I don't have one so I can't test that.

It makes it pretty irritating that I'm down 2 USB slots tbh, I'm always struggling for space somehow hah, even though my mobo has about six slots at the back.

While I have you here, what was the rationale behind the motherboard being upside down in the m-ATX Prodigy? Why not just flip it onto the other wall? Aesthetics are important to 'some' people on here (







) and having the glowing writing on the GPU upside down might be a deal breaker for some (or else I'm just OCD)







Also the layout just strikes me as a little bizzare, with fan placements etc. Do you guys have a write-up detailing why the m-ATX is the way it is?

If you guys are taking ideas for next year, I would love to see a case that's basically the Prodigy but about 1/2-2/3 as tall (or only as tall as GPU will allow) with no watercooling support due to the size requirements it adds, much more compact, maybe the PSU in the front with a cable that brings the power input to the back as well, less HDD racks then but most people only use 2-3 anyway, my removable Prodigy rack is rusting away in my closet







With the nice handles of the prodigy (better built, my first Prodigy arrived broken handles and this is common apparently). And a ventilated GPU window! You could call it the Prodigy Air.









EDIT: Threw this together in Blender, sorry I don't know Sketch-up.



EDIT 2: What's an SDD rack, idiot? ;P And I forgot an ODD bay... even if people don't use em much anymore a fan controller is a handy thing to have... hmm. I'm sure that the HDD rack could be replace with that, but where to put the 3.5"s then...


----------



## xbournex

that would not be a side panel issue, but the usb itself. Send an email to our support team.
www.bitfenix.com/global/en/about/contact/


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> how so? we're open for suggestions.


Filtered would be a great start!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> that would not be a side panel issue, but the usb itself. Send an email to our support team.
> www.bitfenix.com/global/en/about/contact/


Sent an email myself over a week ago about my front panel but it seems to of gone ignored. Any chance of chasing it up?


----------



## baygamer415

Does anybody have the 'Soft Touch' front panel on their prodigy? I have the mesh and dust is a huge issue and im also looking to change the color of my front panel.

- Does the soft touch front panel have bad airflow?? compared to the mesh?
Is the soft touch front panels the same as the White prodigy panel?


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*
> 
> Filtered would be a great start!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent an email myself over a week ago about my front panel but it seems to of gone ignored. Any chance of chasing it up?


Yea I emailed them about my sound issue and no reply, it's been like over a week or more.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baygamer415*
> 
> Does anybody have the 'Soft Touch' front panel on their prodigy? I have the mesh and dust is a huge issue and im also looking to change the color of my front panel.
> 
> - Does the soft touch front panel have bad airflow?? compared to the mesh?
> Is the soft touch front panels the same as the White prodigy panel?


1) The airflow is not direct, so it's not as good. The panel is elevated a few mm, so that the air is sucked through the borders of the panel. This also doesn't filter the air like the mesh version does, so more dust would end up inside (assuming you're doing front intake).

2) Yes it's the same as the White Prodigy, but it would be a different color.


----------



## Sazexa

Hey guys, I can't seem to get many answers, and I figured I ask here.
I'm making a Mini-ITX build and it uses a different case. I've got 64mm height clearance to work with for an air cooler. Which one should I go with to cool an Intel i5 4670S? No over-clocking, I just want something that will keep it safely cooled and be quiet. I was thinking the Noctua NH-L9i.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Hey guys, I can't seem to get many answers, and I figured I ask here.
> I'm making a Mini-ITX build and it uses a different case. I've got 64mm height clearance to work with for an air cooler. Which one should I go with to cool an Intel i5 4670S? No over-clocking, I just want something that will keep it safely cooled and be quiet. I was thinking the Noctua NH-L9i.


The stock cooler is at 50mm and the Noctua NH-L9i is very close to cutting it at 37+25mm (62mm). If there is space for the fan to breathe, the Noctua looks like a good choice.


----------



## saxovtsmike

ADD ME, later when it´s done

It´s Alive but a ****load of work is still do do.
Front and Sidepanels need paint
Wiring is a mess and just a quick´n diry job
Koolance VL3N wiil be fitted to the Rear fittings so I can add my Mora.
GPU Waterblock needs to be fitted, this will happen in the next days.







Specs :
[email protected] Raystorm
P8z77i-Deluxe
Dominator Platinum 2x4gb 2133Cl9
2x Crucial M4 (128+512)
WD Blue 1Tb (in Himuro Mini)
GTX680 (Heatkiller Hole Editon+Backplate)
Magicool 240 + 2x Noisblocker Blacksilent
Magicool Slim 140 + Noisblocker Blacksilent
PWM Laing @ Aquaero5


----------



## rwpritchett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> The stock cooler is at 50mm and the Noctua NH-L9i is very close to cutting it at 37+25mm (62mm). If there is space for the fan to breathe, the Noctua looks like a good choice.


Actually, the Noctua NH-L9i is 37mm tall including its fan. 23mm HS + 14mm fan.

Other low profile heatsinks Sazexa might consider:

Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP (53mm)
Phanteks PH-TC90LS (42mm)
Thermaltake Slim X3 (36mm)
Gelid Slim Silence i-Plus (28mm)
Xigmatek Praeton (45mm)
Scythe Kozuti (40mm)


----------



## hernan86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hernan86*
> 
> CoolerMaster 212+
> CoolerMaster Tx3 EVO
> DeepCool Gammaxx 400
> DeepCool Gamer Storm
> CORSAIR Hydro Series H55
> CoolerMaster Gemini II SF524
> 
> Whats the best for my config?
> 
> Thanks.-


??????


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hernan86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hernan86*
> 
> CoolerMaster 212+
> CoolerMaster Tx3 EVO
> DeepCool Gammaxx 400
> DeepCool Gamer Storm
> CORSAIR Hydro Series H55
> CoolerMaster Gemini II SF524
> 
> Whats the best for my config?
> 
> Thanks.-
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
Click to expand...

Corsair h55


----------



## hernan86

Thanks, I will buy Asrock Z77E-ITX too


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Corsair h55


I like the Corsair H55 as well


----------



## Shirazir

Would a mod be so kind as to please *Add Me*.

Also, here's an interesting question. I want to get rid of my bottom two drive bays (the only ones I still have in the case) and mount my SSD and 2.5" HDD in the side panel "basket". Would it be a horrible idea to have an HDD mounted in there in respect to ventilation and heat dissipation?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> The stock cooler is at 50mm and the Noctua NH-L9i is very close to cutting it at 37+25mm (62mm). If there is space for the fan to breathe, the Noctua looks like a good choice.


I was going to correct you, but rwpritchett did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> Actually, the Noctua NH-L9i is 37mm tall including its fan. 23mm HS + 14mm fan.
> 
> Other low profile heatsinks Sazexa might consider:
> 
> Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP (53mm)
> Phanteks PH-TC90LS (42mm)
> Thermaltake Slim X3 (36mm)
> Gelid Slim Silence i-Plus (28mm)
> Xigmatek Praeton (45mm)
> Scythe Kozuti (40mm)


Right now I'm thinking the Scythe Kozuti and NH-L9i are the best two options. Not sure which one is better. I can't dig up much information on either of them.
The Kozuti probably cools better but the NH-L9i is probably quieter.


----------



## baygamer415

hey man,sickest prodigy i've ever seen man. Nice (belated) work


----------



## baygamer415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamBlue*
> 
> -ViRoiD-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Specs-
> ASUS P8Z77-I
> Intel i5-3570k
> ASUS GTX 690
> Samsung 830 256GB SSD
> EK XT240
> Phobya 200 Extreme
> Sleeving/Custom Cables/Windows by me: Promethean Mutations


siiiickest prodigy i've ever seen. Great (belated) work brotha


----------



## baygamer415

I'm about to stuff in a H100i into my prodigy and I was wondering if anybody has any advice or tips for me?

My plan is to have to pulling the air out of my case. I have a front 200mm intake, 120mm exhaust (maybe switch to 140mm) then have the h110i exhaust as well.

-or-

should i switch the read 120mm to intake, making a front 200mm intake and rear 120mm intake and use my h100i as exhaust? Open to thoughts, comments, experiences.

thanks all


----------



## TheBigE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I've never had an issue with Primochill Advanced LRT on Monsoon fittings...I'ts what I almost always use now. This is 3/8ID 5/8OD tubing in both photos...


I don't think it's a widespread issue since I had only seen very few posts related to this combination. I can only speak from my own noob experience. The "collars" didn't slide freely and trying to thread them onto the "barbs" was an exerecise in misery aggravating my carpel tunnel. I ordered additional Primochill Advanced LRT tubing thinking I might have gotten a bad batch (plus replacing tubing is cheaper than replacing fittings). Same results. Bought the Tygon tubing and my issues were solved. Then again, it's possible something was up with my fittings.

At any rate, I just wanted to share my experience in case anyone else runs into the same thing, so they might have a backup plan in mind.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> Actually, the Noctua NH-L9i is 37mm tall including its fan. 23mm HS + 14mm fan.


Oh oops, that's what I get for not reading properly. Thanks for correcting me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBigE*
> 
> I don't think it's a widespread issue since I had only seen very few posts related to this combination. I can only speak from my own noob experience. The "collars" didn't slide freely and trying to thread them onto the "barbs" was an exerecise in misery aggravating my carpel tunnel. I ordered additional Primochill Advanced LRT tubing thinking I might have gotten a bad batch (plus replacing tubing is cheaper than replacing fittings). Same results. Bought the Tygon tubing and my issues were solved. Then again, it's possible something was up with my fittings.
> 
> At any rate, I just wanted to share my experience in case anyone else runs into the same thing, so they might have a backup plan in mind.


I bought XSPC compression fittings twice and I found the 2nd batch to be a slightly different color(darker tint) with a tighter/narrower ring. I never had problems with different tubing, but I did notice the fitting size difference (especially when trying to change tubing).


----------



## boy005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I was going to correct you, but rwpritchett did.
> Right now I'm thinking the Scythe Kozuti and NH-L9i are the best two options. Not sure which one is better. I can't dig up much information on either of them.
> The Kozuti probably cools better but the NH-L9i is probably quieter.


http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/axp-100.html


----------



## MrSharkington

Anyone know if you can buy replacement dust filters for the top part of the prodigy? the lock on mine broke and i was just curious if anyone knows


----------



## Filthkid

Hey I was wondering if any one could help me on here. Found this site and signed up just for this question







Im rather noob -first build and its a prodigy! xD

ok sooo I presume everyone knows how the hdd light is blue.. well my case is going for red and white . I am not with the computer right now - meh work- but I was wondering what would it entail to change this light to red. -- I was thinking http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g6/c455/s1224/list/p1/Lighting-LEDs-Tailed_LED_-_4-Pin-Page1.html (tail led light) .. so My question basically is does the prodigy only have one blue led on the circut side panel . if so how hard to change and what replacement bulb to get as they come in differnent mm.

Thanks in advance any help would be great !!!!!!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> ADD ME, later when it´s done
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It´s Alive but a ****load of work is still do do.
> Front and Sidepanels need paint
> Wiring is a mess and just a quick´n diry job
> Koolance VL3N wiil be fitted to the Rear fittings so I can add my Mora.
> GPU Waterblock needs to be fitted, this will happen in the next days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs :
> [email protected] Raystorm
> P8z77i-Deluxe
> Dominator Platinum 2x4gb 2133Cl9
> 2x Crucial M4 (128+512)
> WD Blue 1Tb (in Himuro Mini)
> GTX680 (Heatkiller Hole Editon+Backplate)
> Magicool 240 + 2x Noisblocker Blacksilent
> Magicool Slim 140 + Noisblocker Blacksilent
> PWM Laing @ Aquaero5


Added









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shirazir*
> 
> Would a mod be so kind as to please *Add Me*.
> 
> Also, here's an interesting question. I want to get rid of my bottom two drive bays (the only ones I still have in the case) and mount my SSD and 2.5" HDD in the side panel "basket". Would it be a horrible idea to have an HDD mounted in there in respect to ventilation and heat dissipation?


I can't add you until you follow the rules of the OP


----------



## Sazexa

Ohh, that looks nice. And I could throw any fan on there I want. They actually use a product-image with the exact same case I have!

Thanks, boy005.


----------



## Mopar63

went down to an auto trim shop today and got some trim to put in places to cover the gaps left by removing these crappy arms. Now I just need to figure out what I want to do with the feet and I can build a system in my Prodigy case.

Also been debating using a 200/230 mm fan at the front or dual 120. A little goof project I did the other day made my decision for me. I was playing with some old fans and turning them into desktop fans. I started with a 200mm Thermaltake I had just sitting around. Everything went together as planned, fire it up and the air flow was there but was really hard to tell. So on a whim I put together a 120mm fan and it's airflow was much easier to feel, much more noticeable. Tried dual 120 on low vs a 200 on high and was amazed at how much more air flow I felt from the dual 120 fans.


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> went down to an auto trim shop today and got some trim to put in places to cover the gaps left by removing these crappy arms. Now I just need to figure out what I want to do with the feet and I can build a system in my Prodigy case.
> 
> Also been debating using a 200/230 mm fan at the front or dual 120. A little goof project I did the other day made my decision for me. I was playing with some old fans and turning them into desktop fans. I started with a 200mm Thermaltake I had just sitting around. Everything went together as planned, fire it up and the air flow was there but was really hard to tell. So on a whim I put together a 120mm fan and it's airflow was much easier to feel, much more noticeable. Tried dual 120 on low vs a 200 on high and was amazed at how much more air flow I felt from the dual 120 fans.


Do you got any pictures of what you did?

Im also gonna remove the handles and feets. I got some filler and chemical metal im gonna try to use to cover the holes.


----------



## warhammer23

Hello.

Also considering to go with a smaller package like this case.

But if i may, i have a few questions.

Will this case fit the following:

- Thermalight 120 extreme ( ~ 160 cm tall )
- Seasonic X-1250 ( i can't find how long it is)

Thank you.


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warhammer23*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Also considering to go with a smaller package like this case.
> 
> But if i may, i have a few questions.
> 
> Will this case fit the following:
> 
> - Thermalight 120 extreme ( ~ 160 cm tall )
> - Seasonic X-1250 ( i can't find how long it is)
> 
> Thank you.


A few air coolers have backplates that interfere with items on common ITX motherboards.
The Hyper 212+ and Evo have issues with motherboards including the Asus P8z77-I Deluxe. [A full analysis is needed]
Most air coolers 160mm or under can fit with a single set of fans in the top of the case. Taller coolers may fit without top fans and some clever installation techniques. [Full write-up is needed] ( copy from op=

That psu is 190mm long. So if you intend to use it you will need a extension bracket on the back or use spacers.

You can check the op on this thread to get some general information of the case.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> Do you got any pictures of what you did?
> 
> Im also gonna remove the handles and feets. I got some filler and chemical metal im gonna try to use to cover the holes.


Will take some pics in a day or so and post. The solution is not elegant but is inexpensive and looks decent.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warhammer23*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Also considering to go with a smaller package like this case.
> 
> But if i may, i have a few questions.
> 
> Will this case fit the following:
> 
> - Thermalight 120 extreme ( ~ 160 cm tall )
> - Seasonic X-1250 ( i can't find how long it is)
> 
> Thank you.


Why would you need a 1250W PSU in a system that is going to use 750W absolute MAX load or less most likely depending on the components you use? Either way, the PSU will not fit without a method of extension to the PSU bay such as standoffs or a PSU extender such as this one made by Lian Li. The Lian Li PSU extender method will be the easier way.


----------



## saxovtsmike

2 pics from 2night. Added some light


----------



## longroadtrip

Looking great saxovtsmike!


----------



## motokill36

Nice job


----------



## barebackbadger

well finally given up with my H100i and its on ebay..
managed to get the Zalman CNPS9900MAX for under £40 - which i am very happy about.


also on a side note, can anyone recommend me a good Gaming monitor? 22-24 inch in size..
will be playing B3/B4, Payday 2, Bioshock etc whether playing these type of games make a difference?
my budget is £250 MAX


----------



## Lennyx

Realy nice build you got there. That orange looks amazing


----------



## bmancreations

Where do people get cables like that?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Where do people get cables like that?


Make them or Buy them customized on eBay, facebook, OCN and other places.
Some people are high priced, some people are cheap.

A lot of companies make them as well just not in so many colors. Bitfenix, Corsair, NZXT are some, probably more out there.


----------



## ecken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Filthkid*
> 
> Hey I was wondering if any one could help me on here. Found this site and signed up just for this question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im rather noob -first build and its a prodigy! xD
> 
> ok sooo I presume everyone knows how the hdd light is blue.. well my case is going for red and white . I am not with the computer right now - meh work- but I was wondering what would it entail to change this light to red. -- I was thinking http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g6/c455/s1224/list/p1/Lighting-LEDs-Tailed_LED_-_4-Pin-Page1.html (tail led light) .. so My question basically is does the prodigy only have one blue led on the circut side panel . if so how hard to change and what replacement bulb to get as they come in differnent mm.
> 
> Thanks in advance any help would be great !!!!!!


that is not what you want it would be a 2 pin wire to the motherboard i would not plug into a power supply.

the lights on the prodigy look like they are soldered on. i would suggest bending it flat to the board and not pluging it in, the hot glue your led or tape it in place.

if you go to performance-pcs.com then on the left go to lighting- led devices - pre wired- the apevia hdd led combo has a red (at least in pic) if its not they should be able to help. might cost a bunch to ship from them.


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Make them or Buy them customized on eBay, facebook, OCN and other places.
> Some people are high priced, some people are cheap.
> 
> A lot of companies make them as well just not in so many colors. Bitfenix, Corsair, NZXT are some, probably more out there.


But how, it's attached to the PSU? People using extensions?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> But how, it's attached to the PSU? People using extensions?


I think that a lot of people and beginners use extensions. They are cheaper, look nice and are quick to get to fit.

The rest of them who usually do it their self and/or send off their PSUs to get it fixed with the sleeving. Takes longer but worth it, unless you have a full modular PSU, then it's easier like mentioned above.

To do it yourself, for the good tools will cost quite a bit to get started.


----------



## Lennyx

@ bmancreations

Check out this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1262900/frequently-asked-sleeving-questions/
There is alot of information abou sleeving there.


----------



## nepToon

Is there a mesh front out for the arctic white prodigy?

Would be real bummer if the white one only comes with solid front.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> Is there a mesh front out for the arctic white prodigy?
> 
> Would be real bummer if the white one only comes with solid front.


There isn't any white mesh fronts unforunately. You can get replacement fronts though: link


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> There isn't any white mesh fronts unforunately. You can get replacement fronts though: link


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*


Whoa I haven't seen a white mesh before. Where'd you find that?

Edit: Eh it's only a limited edition for Singapore. I don't see it anywhere for NA


----------



## MrSharkington

it's in australia too


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> it's in australia too


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Whoa I haven't seen a white mesh before. Where'd you find that?
> 
> Edit: Eh it's only a limited edition for Singapore. I don't see it anywhere for NA


I looked into this a while back before I found out about the Blue Prodigy release. I believe this is called the "Japan Limited Edition Version" however it will save you a crap load of money and time if you just paint a black mesh front to match this. That was the idea that I was going to do because of the price.

Just like the "CK Anniversary Ed" these both are only sold in certain countries, the last time that I checked into them both anyways.


----------



## MrSharkington

I was wondering actually about the white mesh..wouldnt the dust buildup be way more noticeable?


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuToNz*


how easy is it to paint the blue surrounding part ? I got a black mesh front for my white prodigy, but I got one with ORange surroundings which doesn´t look that good.
So I´d have to paint the Orange frame and the Black mesh...


----------



## BuToNz

Painted the front of mine black for the maximum black


----------



## bmancreations

Anyone confirms (yes I know the dimensions) if this PSU fits in the Prodigy. I'd just like to know someone has actually done it (being a full modular case)

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=33_443&item_id=056394


----------



## longroadtrip

The PSU is 160mm...the PSU area in the Prodigy is 180mm...after plugging the connectors in, it will fit (although it will be a tight fit)


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Anyone confirms (yes I know the dimensions) if this PSU fits in the Prodigy. I'd just like to know someone has actually done it (being a full modular case)
> 
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=33_443&item_id=056394


Yes and Yes: Same dimensions as the X-750 that I have. It fits .... you will just have to push it really hard.

Once you angle it in there better and put on the cover it will looks better.


What longroadtrip said


----------



## bmancreations

Thanks guys,

I knew the dimensions, I just feel better if other people tell me lol


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> I knew the dimensions, I just feel better if other people tell me lol


No problem.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Where do people get cables like that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> But how, it's attached to the PSU? People using extensions?


i bought everything to sleeve my cables, but got seriously fed up and bored of doing them halfway through doing my psu 24 pin cable..
so i gave it neck and just bought the Bitfenix Alchemy orange extension cables.
i thought they were cheap and my evga psu came with long and short cables so it was easy to stick the extensions on them


----------



## Shirazir

As my quest for better aircooling is never ending, I decided yesterday to pick up a 230mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro. Now, the general consensus is that larger fans tend to be quieter due their operation at lower RPMs. I can attest to this as my current fan (Phobya G-Silent 18) is whisper quiet, even on the 12v adapter I've been using.

Anyhow, upon opening the packaging, I was impressed by build quality of the Spectre Pro. It has a unique, industrial look about with the "rivet" style holes all along the casing. So it looks good, but how does it perform? Well, there's no easy way to say this except for that it's poor at best. In terms of moving air, it's not bad though I question the CFM rating of 156 as it's moving considerably less air than two Corsair AF120s (127 CFM combined). Airflow isn't this fans' downfall though, neither is it's above average noise at 12v (louder than the two Corsairs at 12v).

So if it isn't the airflow or noise that makes this fan a disappointment, "what is it?" you must be asking. It's the fact that a 230mm fan isn't actually 230mm in diameter. Yes, I know that most fans are 5-8mm smaller than what manufacturers state, but that's because it makes it easier to standardize sizes so people know what will and won't fit in their case. Bitfenix however as chosen to label a 188mm fan as 230mm! Who measured these things!? For comparison sake, my Phobya 180mm fans measure in at 171mm (9mm less than the stated 180mm) where the Spectre Pro is a whopping 42mm smaller than what's stated. So where did Bitfenix get 230mm from? Well, it appears the absolute widest part of the casing (measured diagonally) is actually 230mm.

I don't know about you guys but when I buy a 230mm fan, I want a 230mm fan, not a 230mm casing with a 188mm fan.

Edit: I just measured the *200mm* fans in my NZXT Phantom 820 and it turns out they're 191mm, slightly larger than Bitfenix's *230mm* fans.


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shirazir*
> 
> As my quest for better aircooling is never ending, I decided yesterday to pick up a 230mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro. Now, the general consensus is that larger fans tend to be quieter due their operation at lower RPMs. I can attest to this as my current fan (Phobya G-Silent 18) is whisper quiet, even on the 12v adapter I've been using.
> 
> Anyhow, upon opening the packaging, I was impressed by build quality of the Spectre Pro. It has a unique, industrial look about with the "rivet" style holes all along the casing. So it looks good, but how does it perform? Well, there's no easy way to say this except for that it's poor at best. In terms of moving air, it's not bad though I question the CFM rating of 156 as it's moving considerably less air than two Corsair AF120s (127 CFM combined). Airflow isn't this fans' downfall though, neither is it's above average noise at 12v (louder than the two Corsairs at 12v).
> 
> So if it isn't the airflow or noise that makes this fan a disappointment, "what is it?" you must be asking. It's the fact that a 230mm fan isn't actually 230mm in diameter. Yes, I know that most fans are 5-8mm smaller than what manufacturers state, but that's because it makes it easier to standardize sizes so people know what will and won't fit in their case. Bitfenix however as chosen to label a 188mm fan as 230mm! Who measured these things!? For comparison sake, my Phobya 180mm fans measure in at 171mm (9mm less than the stated 180mm) where the Spectre Pro is a whopping 42mm smaller than what's stated. So where did Bitfenix get 230mm from? Well, it appears the absolute widest part of the casing (measured diagonally) is actually 230mm.
> 
> I don't know about you guys but when I buy a 230mm fan, I want a 230mm fan, not a 230mm casing with a 188mm fan.
> 
> Edit: I just measured the *200mm* fans in my NZXT Phantom 820 and it turns out they're 191mm, slightly larger than Bitfenix's *230mm* fans.


Please measure all your other fans. And tell us what you find out.
Dont be surprised if all other different sized fans are measured like that.

When i buy a 120mm fan i expect the casing to be 120mm so it will fit where i want it to fit.
Now if that 120mm fan had a 150mm casing. How would i get it in my shroud thats made for 120mm fans.


----------



## Shirazir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> Please measure all your other fans. And tell us what you find out.
> Dont be surprised if all other different sized fans are measured like that.
> 
> When i buy a 120mm fan i expect the casing to be 120mm so it will fit where i want it to fit.
> Now if that 120mm fan had a 150mm casing. How would i get it in my shroud thats made for 120mm fans.


You're absolutely right, fans can't actually be as large as the casing itself but there's a pretty big disparity between the blades and case on this one. I measured my NZXT 200mm and the Phobya G-Silent 18 and both were much closer to their actual size than the Bitfenix.

I'm not trying to bash Bitfenix here but I do think this is a bit silly. I've never come across another fan that I looked at and thought to measure because it seems to small.


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shirazir*
> 
> You're absolutely right, fans can't actually be as large as the casing itself but there's a pretty big disparity between the blades and case on this one. I measured my NZXT 200mm and the Phobya G-Silent 18 and both were much closer to their actual size than the Bitfenix.
> 
> I'm not trying to bash Bitfenix here but I do think this is a bit silly. I've never come across another fan that I looked at and thought to measure because it seems to small.


Research mate. Thats something you always want to do when buying a product.
If you check that fans specs it will say 230x200x30.
its basicaly a 200mm fan with a bigger/different casing.


----------



## Shirazir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> Research mate. Thats something you always want to do when buying a product.
> If you check that fans specs it will say 230x200x30.
> its basicaly a 200mm fan with a bigger/different casing.


Fair enough that I should have done some research but I do think they should reconsider calling it a 230mm fan considering that it's the same size as their 200mm fan.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Shirazir, was it the 25mm or 32mm thick Phobya you were using? I'm debating whether to go with one of the 180mm Phobya fans or the 200mm Bitfenix, I'm leaning more toward Phobya but the 32mm will require cutting off the tab on the drive cage to fit while the 25mm just drops in.

How does the 230mm Bitfenix compare to the Phobya for airflow and noise?


----------



## Shirazir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Shirazir, was it the 25mm or 32mm thick Phobya you were using? I'm debating whether to go with one of the 180mm Phobya fans or the 200mm Bitfenix, I'm leaning more toward Phobya but the 32mm will require cutting off the tab on the drive cage to fit while the 25mm just drops in.
> 
> How does the 230mm Bitfenix compare to the Phobya for airflow and noise?


I have the 25mm Phobya. It's fantastic in terms of silence, I can barely hear it despite my room being fairly quiet. In terms of airflow, there was about a 1-2 degree difference between the Phobya and he AF120s (which were the outright winners in terms of airflow).

All in all, I'd definitely recommend the Phobya G-Silent.


----------



## zachcolton2

Hello all,

It's been a while since I've checked in on the forum here. As always, everyone's rig looks great. Now that my prodigy is up and running. . . .and still running, I took a shot at a little overclocking. Just as a refresher, I'm running the AMD A10 5800k, MSI A75IA-E53 motherboard, and 4 gigs of Crucial Ballistix RAM. I played around with the UEFI some and finally have a small but stable overclock going here. My first couple of tries were fiercely halted with AMD's Cool'N'Quiet and the processor scaling in Linux. (running Olivia 64bit) My first real conquest was taking control of the scaling feature and getting all cores to run at 3.8ghz with no 1.4mhz idle speed. After that, I played some more and had a complete system crash. . . . had to reset the CMOS on the board and also had to completely reinstall Linux. . . . Who knows what I did.. . . . After disabling the processor scaling and turning off Cool'N'Quiet. I began playing with some settings once again. And as of now, I'm running at 4092 mhz. . . .No crashes or freezes either. Still using the stock CPU cooler for now. Not sure if the temp sensors are reading right, but it's reading about 47 degrees most of the time. Maybe someone could point me towards a website or somewhere else in this forum where I can learn more about overclocking, any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Zach


----------



## baygamer415

i just installed my h100i and i was curious if these were okay temps...running prime 95 for only10 mins or so.. i thought they are high, ive already reset my block 3 times and getting these temps.

core 0 49c 100%
core 1 54c 100%
core 2 55c 100%
core 3 52c 100%

i find these to be very high for at stock 3.4ghz running prime 95 for 10 minutes! I have reset my block 3 times already and cant seem to find good temps. idle is about 28,25,32,31 stock 3.4 @ 1.080v


----------



## Shirazir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baygamer415*
> 
> i just installed my h100i and i was curious if these were okay temps...running prime 95 for only10 mins or so.. i thought they are high, ive already reset my block 3 times and getting these temps.
> 
> core 0 49c 100%
> core 1 54c 100%
> core 2 55c 100%
> core 3 52c 100%
> 
> i find these to be very high for at stock 3.4ghz running prime 95 for 10 minutes! I have reset my block 3 times already and cant seem to find good temps. idle is about 28,25,32,31 stock 3.4 @ 1.080v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


There's nothing horrible about those temps. They're will within the limits of what's safe so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## baygamer415

well yeah... but its a new h100i and my 3570k is running at stock 3.4..isnt that high.. people hit 4.2 with those temps and 4.5 in the 60s


----------



## Malik




----------



## longroadtrip

Really nice work Malik!


----------



## Re-Evolution

Just started a Prodigy build with a removable ATX mobo tray, hopefully it all comes together as planned.

Here are a couple of concept pics.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Great looking build Malik!

Is that CF wrap DI-NOC? I'm trying to decide which CF wrap I want to use in my build and what you used looks perfect.


----------



## Malik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Great looking build Malik!
> 
> Is that CF wrap DI-NOC? I'm trying to decide which CF wrap I want to use in my build and what you used looks perfect.


Yes, this is 3m cf di-noc


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baygamer415*
> 
> i just installed my h100i and i was curious if these were okay temps...running prime 95 for only10 mins or so.. i thought they are high, ive already reset my block 3 times and getting these temps.
> 
> core 0 49c 100%
> core 1 54c 100%
> core 2 55c 100%
> core 3 52c 100%
> 
> i find these to be very high for at stock 3.4ghz running prime 95 for 10 minutes! I have reset my block 3 times already and cant seem to find good temps. idle is about 28,25,32,31 stock 3.4 @ 1.080v


Looks quite normal actually. Since most people who hit 4.2Ghz are not overvolting, the temperature of the CPU will be the same. Overclocking does not increase temps by much if you are at stock voltage. When you do add voltage, that's when you have an increase of heat.

My chip at stock clocks/voltage with my custom loop is 40~50C, so it looks like your H100i is working perfectly fine.

Note that the max safe temps are at 100~105C, so you have a lot of headroom until it is even considered high (90+C).


----------



## BuToNz

About the same temps I get with my setup baygamer415, do some overclocking then look at them again


----------



## MrSharkington

Hi everyone, the clip on my top dust filter broke, anyone know where I can get a new one?


----------



## longroadtrip

My guess is that you would need to contact Bitfenix support for something like that. You might try xBourne also.


----------



## bobsaget

*Add me!*


----------



## longroadtrip

Added..like the filter on the side, adds a nice contrast!


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Added..like the filter on the side, adds a nice contrast!


thanks it fits pretty well


----------



## Malik

Guys question: anyone try put h100i radiator and aquaero 5 - together ?


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> My guess is that you would need to contact Bitfenix support for something like that. You might try xBourne also.


Thanks! I'll try that


----------



## Aibohphobia

Here's a SketchUp model of the Prodigy I made while waiting for the ROG Impact to come out:



Everything should be accurate to about a millimeter.

The plastic top/bottom handles I stole from Steini Freyr's model since he's already done a great job with them: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=362b04b9a6162d63af97c729c006deab

DL Link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/yjkercbex07evof/BitFenix_Prodigy.skp

Enjoy.

Edit: Almost forgot, you can change the color by just selecting the paint bucket and applying the color to the whole model group. Then you want to go into the material browser and change the "frame" material from white to black.

Edit 2: updated version available here: http://scc.jezmckean.com/item/614
Now includes windowed side panel


----------



## adriangb

Hey can someone donate a front 5.25" cover? PM me if you can. I'll take care of the shipping, and pitch you a few bucks if you need it.


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Here's a SketchUp model of the Prodigy I made while waiting for the ROG Impact to come out:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything should be accurate to about a millimeter.
> 
> The plastic top/bottom handles I stole from Steini Freyr's model since he's already done a great job with them: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=362b04b9a6162d63af97c729c006deab
> 
> DL Link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/yjkercbex07evof/BitFenix_Prodigy.skp
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Edit: Almost forgot, you can change the color by just selecting the paint bucket and applying the color to the whole model group. Then you want to go into the material browser and change the "frame" material from white to black.


Cool!! Now if only I had a model of the Silverstone FP58


----------



## nepToon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> *Add me!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice build!
May I ask how you attached that dust filter?

I'm doing a build for a friend who propably won't open that case once, this would really help to keep the dust at bay.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> Very nice build!
> May I ask how you attached that dust filter?
> 
> I'm doing a build for a friend who propably won't open that case once, this would really help to keep the dust at bay.


It's a magnetic 280mm fan filter from silverstone. I wanted to get the window panel at first, but temps would have been higher because the gpu would received much less air. And this filter looks awesome


----------



## Wera

Add me!

i5-3570k @ 4.2ghz
Gigabyte Z77N-Wifi
Corsair H100i (Push/Pull)
MSI GTX 770 Gaming Edition @ Core 1188mhz & Mem 3903mhz
OCZ SSD 64GB - System HDD
WD 1TB - Storage


----------



## Kokin

^Looking good. Is your PSU sideways?


----------



## Wera

Sorry are you replying to me?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wera*
> 
> Sorry are you replying to me?


Yes. It looks like the sticker labels on the sides of the PSU is where the open part of your PSU cage is.


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Yes. It looks like the sticker labels on the sides of the PSU is where the open part of your PSU cage is.


That's his SSD.


----------



## Wera

Sorry yeah, it's my SSD mounted on the side.


----------



## longroadtrip

Wera..added you! Nice looking build


----------



## Wera

Thank you







I love it!


----------



## theDARKW0LF

I was wondering how much a windowed panel would restrict airflow into the GPU? I have a Gigabyte Windforce 3 GTX 770, as you see in my rig and I was wondering if those fans would not be fed enough air to cool the GPU during intensive gaming? The hottest I've seen it get during gaming with the meshed side and around 75-80 F ambient room temps is around 65C.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Cool!! Now if only I had a model of the Silverstone FP58


Like this?



Modeled this using photo references so I'm sure some of the dimensions are a little off but should be fairly close.

DL: https://www.dropbox.com/s/y4ea3z7siyz41k0/Silverstone_FP58B.skp

*Slot loader and SSDs sold separately


----------



## zachcolton2

Hello everyone,

Has anyone here added any 5.25 bays to the front of their Prodigy. I'm in the planning stages for cutting a big double 5.25 hole underneath my dvd drive bay to add one of those dual bay LCD fan controllers. Now, I really don't need it with this modest low end build but I think it would look cool having such a big screen on the front of such a small case. If anyone has any pointers, please share.
Thanks,
Zach


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Modeled this using photo references so I'm sure some of the dimensions are a little off but should be fairly close.
> 
> DL: https://www.dropbox.com/s/y4ea3z7siyz41k0/Silverstone_FP58B.skp
> 
> *Slot loader and SSDs sold separately


Wow exactly what I was looking for!

I wanted to print myself some free SSDs thou //sarcasm


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Wow exactly what I was looking for!
> 
> I wanted to print myself some free SSDs thou //sarcasm


Glad you like it!

I'm trying to model the windowed panel, could someone measure their's and check my estimates?




Also, about how thick is the acrylic? I guessed about 3mm but I'd like to know within half a millimeter or so.

Thanks


----------



## Dr Slaughter

hello folks!!! I'm kinda new here... Does anybody knows about the exact date the ASUS will release there Impact Mobo?


----------



## Dr Slaughter

ok this is my partial pic of my rig.... hehehe


----------



## longroadtrip

Asus hasn't given an exact date that I have seen...last I heard it was end of July, which means most likely end of August before it is in stores...


----------



## dman811

[email protected] says probably some time in July.
Source


----------



## EerierLizard

Hey all! I've been thinking about putting a cpu cooler or Corsair H60 in my case instead of the stock Intel cooler. My temps don't get above 50 Celsius, so it's not because of temperature, I just wanted something a little quieter. Does anyone have any recommendations for what I should look at? My motherboard is an ASRock Z77E-ITX. I had read some reviews of people saying not all cpu coolers would fit that mobo due to the placement of the cpu socket, but I wanted to see what ya'll said!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Slaughter*
> 
> ok this is my partial pic of my rig.... hehehe


Added!







I put you under the black color case owners..If your case is different, just post a photo of the whole case.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EerierLizard*
> 
> Hey all! I've been thinking about putting a cpu cooler or Corsair H60 in my case instead of the stock Intel cooler. My temps don't get above 50 Celsius, so it's not because of temperature, I just wanted something a little quieter. Does anyone have any recommendations for what I should look at? My motherboard is an ASRock Z77E-ITX. I had read some reviews of people saying not all cpu coolers would fit that mobo due to the placement of the cpu socket, but I wanted to see what ya'll said!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Any of the CLC's will work with that motherboard.


----------



## Dr Slaughter

these are some of the pics that ive got last month...


----------



## longroadtrip

Looks good! Can't wait to see the completed build!


----------



## Dr Slaughter

thanks bro... yahoo... so im a member now? yehey!!!


----------



## Dr Slaughter

wait i will grab my photos.... its in my phone... i got this lamptron awhile ago ..and i tested...its so sweet... very nice...wait i will upload them...


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Slaughter*
> 
> thanks bro... yahoo... so im a member now? yehey!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Slaughter*
> 
> wait i will grab my photos.... its in my phone... i got this lamptron awhile ago ..and i tested...its so sweet... very nice...what i will upload them...


yes, you have been added...

Instead of double posting, please edit your last post. If you need a little help with what the rules are and how to post, here is a great guide for new members. Once again, Welcome to OCN!


----------



## EerierLizard

Hi Bitfenix club! I'm new here so thought I'd share a few pics of my build! Sorry about the rotation of the photos, now really sure what happened there


----------



## Dr Slaughter

here we go...




there are some of my hardware...


----------



## Dr Slaughter

Lamptron Installed awhile ago....

before..this was the tight spacing ... and i cut my drive bay two days ago in order to fit the lamptron inside the case....


this is now...


----------



## Dr Slaughter

oowww.. sorry about that... how can i delete my double post? i cant find the delete bottom... sorry


----------



## Dr Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> yes, you have been added...
> 
> Instead of double posting, please edit your last post. If you need a little help with what the rules are and how to post, here is a great guide for new members. Once again, Welcome to OCN!


oowww.. sorry about that... how can i delete my double post? i cant find the delete bottom... sorry


----------



## EerierLizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Slaughter*
> 
> Lamptron Installed awhile ago....
> 
> before..this was the tight spacing ... and i cut my drive bay two days ago in order to fit the lamptron inside the case....
> 
> 
> this is now...


Is that a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230? If so, does your's get kinda loud when it's cranked all the way up? I have one as well, but I can't tell if it's my cpu cooler or my 230 that's making all the noise. I figured it was the cpu cooler but wanted other people's input


----------



## longroadtrip

Hey guys..when quoting, don't forget to use spoiler tags if there are a lot of pictures in the quoted post...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EerierLizard*
> 
> Hi Bitfenix club! I'm new here so thought I'd share a few pics of my build! Sorry about the rotation of the photos, now really sure what happened there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build! I like the Prodigy in red!


----------



## EerierLizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Hey guys..when quoting, don't forget to use spoiler tags if there are a lot of pictures in the quoted post...


Sorry man, didn't know. This is kinda my first forum so still figuring everything out. I was trying to just reply to the post but the only things I saw were quote or make a new post. I'll keep that in mind next time!


----------



## Dr Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Slaughter*
> 
> wait i will grab my photos.... its in my phone... i got this lamptron awhile ago ..and i tested...its so sweet... very nice...wait i will upload them...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EerierLizard*
> 
> Is that a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230? If so, does your's get kinda loud when it's cranked all the way up? I have one as well, but I can't tell if it's my cpu cooler or my 230 that's making all the noise. I figured it was the cpu cooler but wanted other people's input


yeah bro... its kinda loud... it beats up my 2 bitfenix 120mm fan... when it reaches to 12.1v (850rpm), you can here a zooming sound. but i don't mind that, coz my corsair fan is also loud. so theres no point for me to complain. hehehe. but anyhow, yeah its kinda loud, but i haven't tried running Corsair fan in my system. but i believe the corair will be making to much noise, coz its a 2,400rpm fan...


----------



## Babis

Just finished sleeving !


----------



## longroadtrip

No need to apologize...









Here is how to use spoilers:


Spoiler: Spoiler tag directions



hit quote for the post you want to quote...


Highlight the extra images


Hit spoiler button


It will add spoiler tags around the highlighted text...


Hit submit...




Hope that helps!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babis*
> 
> Just finished sleeving !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice work Babis!


----------



## nepToon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babis*
> 
> Just finished sleeving !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good job.
How did you manage to get all the cables so nicely aligned?


----------



## Chromate

After a long time my Prodigy is finally (almost) done. The loop is up and running, now all I need is some sleeving and cable management.
The frontplate still needs some work, but nothing major.

The insides: Ignore the dirty window







.


----------



## Babis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> Good job.
> How did you manage to get all the cables so nicely aligned?


With hard work,some magic and half of this








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chromate*
> 
> After a long time my Prodigy is finally (almost) done. The loop is up and running, now all I need is some sleeving and cable management.
> The frontplate still needs some work, but nothing major.
> 
> The insides: Ignore the dirty window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Beautiful work mate


----------



## aMaNeCeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chromate*
> 
> After a long time my Prodigy is finally (almost) done. The loop is up and running, now all I need is some sleeving and cable management.
> The frontplate still needs some work, but nothing major.
> 
> The insides: Ignore the dirty window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hi,

Temps and specs?


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> *Add me!*


where do ya get that filter?


----------



## adriangb

Modders, what's the best color/paint for a white? I.e. what's the closest match you've found?


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> where do ya get that filter?


from caseking.de, a german retailer in europe (they actually sent it to me by mistake and didn't want me to return it .. so i decided to make good use of it







)


----------



## EerierLizard

So I was thinking about painting the handles on my case black...anyone who's already painted their handles have any tips? Like the type of paint to use (spray paint?) or any other tips? I kinda like the soft touch feel but it's not the end of the world if it doesn't feel like that


----------



## dman811

I think people have suggested that Krylon or PlastiDip is used for painting the handles, not sure if that was the Prodigy or another case though.


----------



## Filthkid

Anyone know where I can get a replacement cable (the power one - 4 pin molex) for the Recon fan controller .. just not entirely sure what cable i need , as i have lost it . Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## xNovax

I got the Noctua NH-D14 into the prodigy. I had to pretty much remove everything from the inside to slide it in. Once I got it in I was able to put the DVD drive back in but it was very tight.


----------



## EerierLizard

For the people running Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230mm fans in their cases, how loud do they get when they get cranked up? I've got one, and my case can get slighty loud and I'm trying to figure out if it's the 230 or my stock Intel cpu cooler. It's not a big deal as I usually have headphones on anyways, but I was just trying to figure out the problem


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EerierLizard*
> 
> For the people running Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230mm fans in their cases, how loud do they get when they get cranked up? I've got one, and my case can get slighty loud and I'm trying to figure out if it's the 230 or my stock Intel cpu cooler. It's not a big deal as I usually have headphones on anyways, but I was just trying to figure out the problem


I have a 230 in the front of mine and it isn't very loud. Even at 12v its pretty quiet.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chromate*
> 
> After a long time my Prodigy is finally (almost) done. The loop is up and running, now all I need is some sleeving and cable management.
> The frontplate still needs some work, but nothing major.
> 
> The insides: Ignore the dirty window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Amazing.


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I have a 230 in the front of mine and it isn't very loud. Even at 12v its pretty quiet.


Would you happen to know what the minimum RPM is?


----------



## rainmaker

Hey peeps, just got my prodigy in black.

Anyone having trouble with overheating components? After 10mins of gaming my PC turns off (and I have to unplug it from the wall to turn on again), granted it is a bit hot in this room (26-29 Celsius) and I have two crappy fans on top as intake.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## saxovtsmike

Kind of Prefinal is done.
I´m happy how it turned out and by now I quite like the decent lightning.
Lots of hidden things to tidy up and still not quite an Idea what to do with the sidepanels. Spraypaint, wrap or powdercoating are the options.
At first I thought of a colorchange but the more I move towards a finished system, the more I´d like to keep it as simple as possible, so flat white will be the color.
As for the Windows, I could do a solid or clear plexi ones

A Very big thank you to my main Sponsors, my wallet and my creditcard ;-) Nothing like that would have been possible without you two.













System Specs :
Bitfenix Prodigy, Custom Sidepanels with Aquaero cut out, Little Devil Casefeet
Intel i7-3770k with XSPC Raystorm
Asus P8Z77-i Deluxe
Corsair Dominator Platinum 2x4gb 2133 CL9 @ 1.5V
Corsair AX 650
PoV GTX 680 with Watercool Black Hole Edition cooler and backlplate
System : Crucial M4 128GB
Games : Crucial M4 512GB
Storage : WD Scorpio Blue 1TB in Sythe Mini Himuro

Watercooling :
Bitspower Black Fittings
Tygon clear Tubing
Laing 35X with Alphacool Plexi Top
Aquacomputer Aquaero 5
EK RES-X3
240mm Magicool and 140mm Magicool Slim Radiators
Noiseblocker PL2, PK2 Fans
Aquacomputer DP Ultra Blue


----------



## Chromate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aMaNeCeR*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Temps and specs?


Bitfenix Prodigy Arctic White
Intel i7-2700K
EVGA Stinger
Corsair Vengeance LP Arctic White 8GB
Silverstone 850W
EVGA GTX 580 3GB
System Storage: 2 x Corsair Force GT 120GB (RAID 0)
Storage : 2 x WD Black Caviar 1TB (RAID 0)

Watercooling :
Bitspower Summit
Aquacomputer Aquagrafx GTX 580
Monsoon White Compression Fittings
Tygon Clear Tubing
Aquacomputer Aquastream XT Ultra
240mm Black Ice GT
Corsair SP120 Performance Fans
Mayhems Deep Red Dye

Temps:
CPU, max 65 celsius, while playing BF3 for a long time.
GPU, max 50 celsius.
Normally they both idle at around 30 celsius.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainmaker*
> 
> Hey peeps, just got my prodigy in black.
> 
> Anyone having trouble with overheating components? After 10mins of gaming my PC turns off (and I have to unplug it from the wall to turn on again), granted it is a bit hot in this room (26-29 Celsius) and I have two crappy fans on top as intake.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas?


Try reseating the HSF with some new TIM. Don't be afraid to put hard enough to get the HSF to stay, but don't push so hard that the PCB breaks (the push part is if you are using the stock HSF or one of similar mounting design).


----------



## rainmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Try reseating the HSF with some new TIM. Don't be afraid to put hard enough to get the HSF to stay, but don't push so hard that the PCB breaks (the push part is if you are using the stock HSF or one of similar mounting design).


Forgot to mention I have a Corsair H60 installed, however the CPU never went above 60 Celsius after my stress testing, so I don't think that is the problem.


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainmaker*
> 
> Forgot to mention I have a Corsair H60 installed, however the CPU never went above 60 Celsius after my stress testing, so I don't think that is the problem.


If it's not your CPU overheating, and it's not your GPU, then it's most probably a power delivery issue. Either your MB or your PSU is the problem. Or your CPU itself... I'm guessing PSU doesn't have enough power/is shot. Do you have another one you can test with?


----------



## rainmaker

The motherboard is a brand new Asrock Z77E which I see many poeple here using it, the PSU is a corsair CX600M however I have a Corsair TX650 v2 on it's way as we speak as I originally thought it was that which is the issue.

I did more testing and it seems that if I remove the top fan cover the fans throw much more air inside the case. Anyone else experienced the same thing?


----------



## iwalkwithedead




----------



## mystvearn

Need help from Prodigy owners.

I'm going to build a system based on this case. No OC, and just aircool.

i5-4570
16 GB RAM
ASUS Z87i-Pro
GTX770 MSI
Seasonic G series 550W

Are the stock case fans enough? I want something that is sufficient and cool but not noisy.

Also, what air cooler should I use for the CPU? Looking for something good, but not noisy also.


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystvearn*
> 
> Need help from Prodigy owners.
> 
> I'm going to build a system based on this case. No OC, and just aircool.
> 
> i5-4570
> 16 GB RAM
> ASUS Z87i-Pro
> GTX770 MSI
> Seasonic G series 550W
> 
> Are the stock case fans enough? I want something that is sufficient and cool but not noisy.
> 
> Also, what air cooler should I use for the CPU? Looking for something good, but not noisy also.


I'd get a good air cooler like the Prolimatech Megahalems. It keeps my i3 3225 at delta 20C FANLESS (using only a 230mm fan in the front of the case, no fan on the CPU cooler). It should keep your i5 <90C no problem, even fanless (if you have half decent airflow, just hook your front intake to the CPU fan header).


----------



## mystvearn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> I'd get a good air cooler like the Prolimatech Megahalems. It keeps my i3 3225 at delta 20C FANLESS (using only a 230mm fan in the front of the case, no fan on the CPU cooler). It should keep your i5 <90C no problem, even fanless (if you have half decent airflow, just hook your front intake to the CPU fan header).


I see. Thanks for the reply. Are the stock fans enough?


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystvearn*
> 
> I see. Thanks for the reply. Are the stock fans enough?


Truth be told, I never used them, I immediately put in a 230mm fan, but 2x120mm should=1x230mm so I imagine that, yes, they will suffice. They may get a little noise under load thou, but nothing that can't be fixed with adequate fan control.


----------



## mystvearn

Is there a non-LED version of the Bitfenix Spectre 230 mm fan? I want something big, with no LED's


----------



## mystvearn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Truth be told, I never used them, I immediately put in a 230mm fan, but 2x120mm should=1x230mm so I imagine that, yes, they will suffice. They may get a little noise under load thou, but nothing that can't be fixed with adequate fan control.


What fans do you use? I'm guessing I'm going to get a 230 mm fan as well.


----------



## mystvearn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Truth be told, I never used them, I immediately put in a 230mm fan, but 2x120mm should=1x230mm so I imagine that, yes, they will suffice. They may get a little noise under load thou, but nothing that can't be fixed with adequate fan control.


What fans do you use? I'm guessing I'm going to get a 230 mm fan as well.


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystvearn*
> 
> Is there a non-LED version of the Bitfenix Spectre 230 mm fan? I want something big, with no LED's


yep. they're not as easy to find as their led counterparts, but they are around

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=74450&vpn=BFF-SCF-23030KK-RP&manufacture=BitFenix
http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=74449&vpn=BFF-SCF-23030WW-RP&manufacture=BitFenix


----------



## mystvearn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> yep. they're not as easy to find as their led counterparts, but they are around
> 
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=74450&vpn=BFF-SCF-23030KK-RP&manufacture=BitFenix
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=74449&vpn=BFF-SCF-23030WW-RP&manufacture=BitFenix


I see. The link brought me to the main website.

Can this case accept the CM megaflow?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103072

Is it better compared to the 230mm Prodigy fan?


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystvearn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> yep. they're not as easy to find as their led counterparts, but they are around
> 
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=74450&vpn=BFF-SCF-23030KK-RP&manufacture=BitFenix
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=74449&vpn=BFF-SCF-23030WW-RP&manufacture=BitFenix
> 
> 
> 
> I see. The link brought me to the main website.
> 
> Can this case accept the CM megaflow?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103072
> 
> Is it better compared to the 230mm Prodigy fan?
Click to expand...

just search BFF-SCF-23030KK-RP or BFF-SCF-23030WW-RP. and iirc it fits, but i can't say which is better


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystvearn*
> 
> Need help from Prodigy owners.
> 
> I'm going to build a system based on this case. No OC, and just aircool.
> 
> i5-4570
> 16 GB RAM
> ASUS Z87i-Pro
> GTX770 MSI
> Seasonic G series 550W
> 
> Are the stock case fans enough? I want something that is sufficient and cool but not noisy.
> 
> Also, what air cooler should I use for the CPU? Looking for something good, but not noisy also.


A Z87 board is a waste if you are not going to overclock. Get an H87 board and use the money saved features that will boost your performance like an SSD.


----------



## mystvearn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> just search BFF-SCF-23030KK-RP or BFF-SCF-23030WW-RP. and iirc it fits, but i can't say which is better


Will do. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> A Z87 board is a waste if you are not going to overclock. Get an H87 board and use the money saved features that will boost your performance like an SSD.


That is why I am going with the pro and not the Z87i-deluxe.

H87 boards do not come with Wifi and bluetooth. If they do, it is not asus and certainly boards which have wires going from the back IO to the wireless card. That is an accident bound to happen. Either something snaps first or the wire degrades with time. The ALC codec is slightly lower on the H87's as well.

I already have an OCZ Synapse 64 GB SSD cache drive paired to the 2 TB WD Caviar Black.

Here is my preliminary list:
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/mystvearn/saved/1WzR


----------



## nepToon

Main part of the order arrived, now I just have to wait for the PSU and sleeves.


Those Phantek fans are yummy


I'm doing this build for a friend, so I dont know if that qualifies me for the owner list


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystvearn*
> 
> Need help from Prodigy owners.
> 
> I'm going to build a system based on this case. No OC, and just aircool.
> 
> i5-4570
> 16 GB RAM
> ASUS Z87i-Pro
> GTX770 MSI
> Seasonic G series 550W
> 
> Are the stock case fans enough? I want something that is sufficient and cool but not noisy.
> 
> Also, what air cooler should I use for the CPU? Looking for something good, but not noisy also.


Get 8GB unless you are doing more than just gaming and such.

I don't know much about the other questions.


----------



## mystvearn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Get 8GB unless you are doing more than just gaming and such.
> 
> I don't know much about the other questions.


I am doing more than gaming. Like Photoshop. Need to be able to open loads of tabs in one go.


----------



## Kozanitis96

Hello guys i would like to ask if the coolermaster hyper 212 evo will fit in the bitfenix prodigy case with the asus h87i-plus motherboard and the asus gtx 660ti dcII with an i5 4670 thanks I would also like to tell me if the graphics card fits too thanks. Also the ram is the corsair vengeance pro 8gb


----------



## mystvearn

Will the Prodigy accept an optical drive, a CM Hyper 212 Evo and a GTX 770? Or is it too tight? This is of course using normal 16 GB RAM, (those tall heatsinks) not the Low Profile RAM.

It looks like the LP profile RAM works:
http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/forums/6,gaming-rig-showcase/658,the-prodigy/


----------



## mshaddix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystvearn*
> 
> Will the Prodigy accept an optical drive, a CM Hyper 212 Evo and a GTX 770? Or is it too tight? This is of course using normal 16 GB RAM, (those tall heatsinks) not the Low Profile RAM.
> 
> It looks like the LP profile RAM works:
> http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/forums/6,gaming-rig-showcase/658,the-prodigy/


Hyper 212 doesn't play nice with tall heatsink ram on that small of a board. I would either get LP ram or use a smaller CPU cooler or an All In One cooler. I use the Antec 620 on the P8Z77-I Deluxe and it doesn't interfere.

As far as the 770 goes, mine fits just fine in the prodigy. I don't think you'll have any trouble getting an optical drive in there with that gpu. You pci connectors might need to be squeezed in, but it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## mystvearn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> Hyper 212 doesn't play nice with tall heatsink ram on that small of a board. I would either get LP ram or use a smaller CPU cooler or an All In One cooler. I use the Antec 620 on the P8Z77-I Deluxe and it doesn't interfere.
> 
> As far as the 770 goes, mine fits just fine in the prodigy. I don't think you'll have any trouble getting an optical drive in there with that gpu. You pci connectors might need to be squeezed in, but it shouldn't be a problem.


Thanks for the reply. Is there a big performance difference going from a tall cooler to something smaller like a Silverstone NT07? As in overall temperature difference in the case? I will not OC the system. So going NT07 is fine right? If possible I don't want water cool as I will not OC the system. Also, I don't want to manage/top up the coolant









I will put a CM 200 mm fan or the Prodigy's Spectre Pro 230 mm fan at the front. just to lower the temps. The 120 mm can then go to the top/back or wherever free space on the case.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystvearn*
> 
> I am doing more than gaming. Like Photoshop. Need to be able to open loads of tabs in one go.


Got it, just making sure.


----------



## PCSarge

great few questions for you guys:

before i buy a prodigy i need these out of my system. will my current PSU fit?

that and can i use my dark knight II cooler?

also, should i throw the reference 6850 i have behind me in the box in the prodigy, or buy a stronger card?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> great few questions for you guys:
> 
> before i buy a prodigy i need these out of my system. will my current PSU fit?
> 
> that and can i use my dark knight II cooler?
> 
> also, should i throw the reference 6850 i have behind me in the box in the prodigy, or buy a stronger card?


The PSU will fit if you squeeze it in. The Dark Knight II cooler will fit in the case height wise, it fitting on the motherboard might be a different case entirely depending on which one you have. I don't see any reason why you wouldn't throw the 6850 in there if you have it lying around unless you really want a stronger card.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> The PSU will fit if you squeeze it in. The Dark Knight II cooler will fit in the case height wise, it fitting on the motherboard might be a different case entirely depending on which one you have. I don't see any reason why you wouldn't throw the 6850 in there if you have it lying around unless you really want a stronger card.


im really doing this the simple way, im throwing my 2500K on an ITX Z77 board and OCing it back up as far as i can towards 5, if not hold 5ghz. i can live with 8GB of RAM just fine. long as my 2 1TB blacks and SSD fit and i can still have decent space for my cougars for airflow idm buying a boards and the case. gotta get my main rig outfrom under my desk anyways. it heats it up like an oven under there due to bad air circulation. the desk is a closed back design.

im also still debating colors. orange,or white.


----------



## euf0ria

Things are coming together at my place Now I´m only waiting for two custom made parts to be water cutted and then i will throw in all the watercooling and sleeve the rest of the cables.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystvearn*
> 
> Need help from Prodigy owners.
> 
> I'm going to build a system based on this case. No OC, and just aircool.
> 
> i5-4570
> 16 GB RAM
> ASUS Z87i-Pro
> GTX770 MSI
> Seasonic G series 550W
> 
> Are the stock case fans enough? I want something that is sufficient and cool but not noisy.
> 
> Also, what air cooler should I use for the CPU? Looking for something good, but not noisy also.


Before you get into buying all the fans and cooler that have been recommended, you don't really need to stray out of the stock fans and stock Intel cooler.

I built a White Prodigy for a friend and it was pretty quiet on the 2 stock case fans (surprisingly almost as quiet as my Gentle Typhoons on low speed). While they don't push much air, they are certainly quiet and can get the work done. She has a 3570K (mild OC - 4GHz @ stock voltage) + 7850, so everything runs cool and quiet.

*However*, this forum is all about performance, so don't let this post deter you from better fans and coolers. I'm only sharing that stock fans and CPU cooler are more than enough for a non-OC chip. If you can afford to go with the better stuff, by all means knock yourself out and buy what makes you happy.


----------



## mystvearn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Before you get into buying all the fans and cooler that have been recommended, you don't really need to stray out of the stock fans and stock Intel cooler.
> 
> I built a White Prodigy for a friend and it was pretty quiet on the 2 stock case fans (surprisingly almost as quiet as my Gentle Typhoons on low speed). While they don't push much air, they are certainly quiet and can get the work done. She has a 3570K (mild OC - 4GHz @ stock voltage) + 7850, so everything runs cool and quiet.
> 
> *However*, this forum is all about performance, so don't let this post deter you from better fans and coolers. I'm only sharing that stock fans and CPU cooler are more than enough for a non-OC chip. If you can afford to go with the better stuff, by all means knock yourself out and buy what makes you happy.


Thanks for letting me know that. I still have about 1 week + before the Asus Z87i-pro is available for purchase at my area. My main concern is the noise and the ambient temperature. Over here ambient year temperature is 26-32C. Hot and humid. I was thinking of using bigger fans of pushing more air at a lower speed. That is a good suggestion though. I will use the stock cooling first, then if I'm not happy I can always add the 230mm case fan the 212 Evo.


----------



## Jonny0r

Hello,

My name is Jonny and im from Germany, im a owner of a white prodigy since around 1 year and im also checking the forum everyday since that time, because this forum was one of the first about the prodigy.

I really love this case, it looks smart and has alot of cool features. My prodigy is nothing special, ASUS Z77-i / i5 3570k / H100 Cooling / Ti660x.

At the moment im thinking about to make my prodigy more silence, i already use scyth slipstream coolers this are very silent. The Ti660x to, but there are still some smaller rumors this goes on my balls xD..

I saw in the Internet on Caseking the silent mod set for the prodigy and really thinking about to buy one, but i couldnt find anything about this set on the net.
So im start here to ask!..

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/King-Mod-Premium-Daemmset-BitFenix-Prodigy::19304.html

Did anyone try to use such a silent set on his prodigy? was it a success? wasting money?
Would be nice if you could let me know, what you thinking bout









Greetings and regards from Germany,
Cool forum, Cool pictures, Cool Mods


----------



## bf182

I have been wondering about those types of kits as well. I need my computer to be very quiet and under load well...it isn't at all haha. Anyone know if they really work enough for it to be worth it?


----------



## Malik




----------



## PCSarge

well i guess im part of the club now.

i wanted an orange one but they were out so i went with black.



what drove me to it was lugging my 500R to OCN's last LAN. i finally had enough so im moving my build over to a prodigy.

FYI: those are todays current prices at NCIX.ca


----------



## mystvearn

Is there a way to control the LED's Bitfenix Spectre Pro fan? Any where to hook it to the motherboard or some switch?


----------



## mystvearn

Is there a way to control the LED's Bitfenix Spectre Pro fan? Any where to hook it to the motherboard or some switch?


----------



## Jordan32

Hey, I am purchasing a bitfenix prodigy warrior today. So I am wondering what colour scheme I should go with ? i was thinking red black seeing as the warrior case has red strip around the edges









also what fans should be bought with it?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=9_1232

will the $12 fans do or is it really worth getting the $19 ones ? as I am on a budget but trying get the best out of it









Thanks.


----------



## Drifbau5

Im planning my prodigy build and have a question about the front panel. Can the soft touch front pannel be separated from the ventilation frame around it? Because I was wondering if it was possible to mix and match the frames and the front.

Also can the same thing be done to the mesh front panel and its frame?


----------



## PCSarge

i have but one question. do we think a single 6850 is enough to drive 2 monitors only one for games which is 1680x1050 , the secondary is temp monitoring and such on a 1600x900 i have no problem with a pair of them in crossfire. but a single card may be another story


----------



## nepToon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> Im planning my prodigy build and have a question about the front panel. Can the soft touch front pannel be separated from the ventilation frame around it? Because I was wondering if it was possible to mix and match the frames and the front.
> 
> Also can the same thing be done to the mesh front panel and its frame?


Hope that helps:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i have but one question. do we think a single 6850 is enough to drive 2 monitors only one for games which is 1680x1050 , the secondary is temp monitoring and such on a 1600x900 i have no problem with a pair of them in crossfire. but a single card may be another story


As long as you're playing games on one monitor, all other monitors attached to the 6850 will not affect 3D performance by much (if at all).

Example: When I've set a game to play on a 1920x1080 res, it will perform the same regardless of playing on 1 main monitor (1920x1080) + 2 extra 1920x1080 monitors(which is what you're trying to achieve) or 3 monitors acting as 1 monitor in Eyefinity (3240x1920).
*
TL;DR:* Extra monitors will not affect single-monitor game performance.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> As long as you're playing games on one monitor, all other monitors attached to the 6850 will not affect 3D performance by much (if at all).
> 
> Example: When I've set a game to play on a 1920x1080 res, it will perform the same regardless of playing on 1 main monitor (1920x1080) + 2 extra 1920x1080 monitors(which is what you're trying to achieve) or 3 monitors acting as 1 monitor in Eyefinity (3240x1920).
> *
> TL;DR:* Extra monitors will not affect single-monitor game performance.


...eyefinity takes a lot more to run that single screen + accessory screens...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> ...eyefinity takes a lot more to run that single screen + accessory screens...


True if you are gaming using the full Eyefinity resolution.

What I was saying is having a smaller/regular resolution (like 1080p) in something like windowed mode/borderless windowed mode. This means the graphics card is still rendering the same same amount of 3D work(game is in 1920x1080) despite the bigger Windows resolution(3240x1920). This was probably a bad and confusing example, so I apologize for it.

To simplify: adding "accessory" monitors would not add much workload to the GPU, meaning you won't lose performance on single monitor gaming.

Anyway, PCSarge won't be using Eyefinity, so it's all good. As long as your game is just on 1 monitor and the other monitors are not for gaming, your game performance will stay the same.


----------



## Drifbau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> Hope that helps:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes this helps, thank you. I don't see screws on the mesh panel, so I'm guessing it doesn't separate from the silver frame. Can anyone with the mesh panel confirm this? Thank you.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> As long as you're playing games on one monitor, all other monitors attached to the 6850 will not affect 3D performance by much (if at all).
> 
> Example: When I've set a game to play on a 1920x1080 res, it will perform the same regardless of playing on 1 main monitor (1920x1080) + 2 extra 1920x1080 monitors(which is what you're trying to achieve) or 3 monitors acting as 1 monitor in Eyefinity (3240x1920).
> *
> TL;DR:* Extra monitors will not affect single-monitor game performance.


thanks. as long as it holds out till my next couple paychecks come in, then a 7970 is going in the prodigy.

simply because overkill is OCN.

also some more goodies:


----------



## Re-Evolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> Yes this helps, thank you. I don't see screws on the mesh panel, so I'm guessing it doesn't separate from the silver frame. Can anyone with the mesh panel confirm this? Thank you.


There are not any screws on the mesh panel but you can remove the mesh from the frame.
It has little tabs that go through slots and are then bent over to hold it in place.
You just straighten out the tabs and slide the mesh off the frame.


----------



## mystvearn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i have but one question. do we think a single 6850 is enough to drive 2 monitors only one for games which is 1680x1050 , the secondary is temp monitoring and such on a 1600x900 i have no problem with a pair of them in crossfire. but a single card may be another story


Yes. I have 2x1080 monitors with a 6870. Your monitor resolution is less so it should be fine.


----------



## Drifbau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Re-Evolution*
> 
> There are not any screws on the mesh panel but you can remove the mesh from the frame.
> It has little tabs that go through slots and are then bent over to hold it in place.
> You just straighten out the tabs and slide the mesh off the frame.


Alright sounds good thanks man.

I really want the gold frame the ck edition prodigy has. Too bad they don't have them here in the US. I was thinking about painting the frame but I'm not that confident in my painting abilities.


----------



## adriangb

*ADD ME*

Hey put me in the club. here are pictures of my carbon fiber slot-loading Prodigy and matching mouse pad.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



adriangb
Unamed build, in sig


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystvearn*
> 
> Is there a way to control the LED's Bitfenix Spectre Pro fan? Any where to hook it to the motherboard or some switch?


Hydra Pro fan controller. Hooking it up to your motherboard will burn the fan.


----------



## ensteinfrank

Hello fellow prodigy owners, and lrt, ADD ME, please.

Got my prodigy late last week, along with some other hardware, and I am just so hypnotised by my setup with a new prodigy as a cherry on top, really loving it







.

Mine is nothing extraordinary
Prodigy black
Asrock z77 itx
i5 3570k @ 4,5 ghz
Asus dcuii gtx 670 4gb
Corsair h80i exhaling on pull setup
Corsair vengeange 16 gb ddr3
Samsung 840 pro 256 gb
Some random 1 tb of storage
Asus dvd rw combo
And 1 bitfenix spectre 230 as front intake

Still have some adjustements to go with the overclocking since i am new with it but i got some room to play with it, since the case has a good airflow and of course because of h80i.

This is awesome.
Ill may be posting more pics after some cable excersizing, although got them sort of nice at the first time









Edit: typos


----------



## Jordan32

Nice.... hows temps ?


----------



## ensteinfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Nice.... hows temps ?


i5 goes to 70 degrees at most, idles about 30 - 35. H80i fan profile is set to quiet which it really is.
Haven't monitored the gpu since it is not overclocked, mobo seems be stuck at 34 -35 celsius degrees.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> Hey put me in the club. here are pictures of my carbon fiber slot-loading Prodigy and matching mouse pad.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ensteinfrank*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello fellow prodigy owners, and lrt, ADD ME, please.


Added...welcome to the club guys!


----------



## PCSarge

come on NCIX.... i hate waiting...lol

this is my...rather early birthday present to myself


----------



## DawgBone

Hey all! I'm new here and I was thinking of building my new PC with this case! I currently have a cheap dell thing but I would love to get something better so I can get more than 20 FPS on most my games haha! (I have a little experience with building PCs as I have built a few before) I am on a budget (sorta) Only got 1200$ to spend. I would like to get something powerful, and be able to overclock to 4.2Ghz while staying cool. I would prefer to use AMD parts, but my sister currently uses Intel and Nvidia so I thought I may try those in this PC. Here is the list of parts I have so far. I want to be able to watercool, but still have a fan controller -- So I ended up with the Corsair H80i, and I will do a Push/Pull setup with that, along with a 120mm fan to the right of it. In the front I'll have a 200mm coolermaster fan, in the back I'll replace the stock fan with a 140mm Corsair AF series fan to get more airflow. For the mobo I stuck with an ASRock Z77E LGA1155 Mini ITX. I'll be using a Radeon 7870 Black Ghz edition by XFX (with the dual fans) For a processor I'm using an i5 3570k which I will (hopefully) OC to 4.2ghz (If it's possible with the h80i.) PSU will be an EVGA SuperNOVA 650w Gold certified and 8gbs or Corsair Vegeance ram. No SSD, just a HDD (1TB Western Digital Black edition) Will this setup run well if I was to OC the processor? I have no idea what the H80i can handle, and will it fit with a push/pull and a 120mm fan to the right? AND still have a fan controller? (I know i'll have to remove the expansion slots underneath the top 5.25" one!) I got the idea of the h80i and still having a 120mm to the right AND a fan controller from this guy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hIKEaszXH8









Overall I hope you guys can help me with this and tell me if this setup will be as promising as I hope! I just want it to be able to run Arma2 or 3, GTA IV or V, and Maintain good FPS while running on high/very high graphics. Please help/reply if you can help me!!!









Thank you,
-Dawggie


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> Hey all! I'm new here and I was thinking of building my new PC with this case! I currently have a cheap dell thing but I would love to get something better so I can get more than 20 FPS on most my games haha! (I have a little experience with building PCs as I have built a few before) I am on a budget (sorta) Only got 1200$ to spend. I would like to get something powerful, and be able to overclock to 4.2Ghz while staying cool. I would prefer to use AMD parts, but my sister currently uses Intel and Nvidia so I thought I may try those in this PC. Here is the list of parts I have so far. I want to be able to watercool, but still have a fan controller -- So I ended up with the Corsair H80i, and I will do a Push/Pull setup with that, along with a 120mm fan to the right of it. In the front I'll have a 200mm coolermaster fan, in the back I'll replace the stock fan with a 140mm Corsair AF series fan to get more airflow. For the mobo I stuck with an ASRock Z77E LGA1155 Mini ITX. I'll be using a Radeon 7870 Black Ghz edition by XFX (with the dual fans) For a processor I'm using an i5 3570k which I will (hopefully) OC to 4.2ghz (If it's possible with the h80i.) PSU will be an EVGA SuperNOVA 650w Gold certified and 8gbs or Corsair Vegeance ram. No SSD, just a HDD (1TB Western Digital Black edition) Will this setup run well if I was to OC the processor? I have no idea what the H80i can handle, and will it fit with a push/pull and a 120mm fan to the right? AND still have a fan controller? (I know i'll have to remove the expansion slots underneath the top 5.25" one!) I got the idea of the h80i and still having a 120mm to the right AND a fan controller from this guy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hIKEaszXH8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I hope you guys can help me with this and tell me if this setup will be as promising as I hope! I just want it to be able to run Arma2 or 3, GTA IV or V, and Maintain good FPS while running on high/very high graphics. Please help/reply if you can help me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> -Dawggie


id drop the supernova PSU, ive heard very mixed things about it , good and bad. go for a brand like enermax, rosewill , or corsair instead.

the H80 will be fine if you dont push it too hard.

an SSD would make a world of difference. even if its an 80GB one just for windows.

GTA IV is a pretty badly optimized game, some of the highest end rigs on this forum even have difficulties with it at points

i can run arma 2 and DayZ on a single 6850 with a mild OC. so your 7870 will be just fine.


----------



## DawgBone

Okay i'll look into that. But my main question was, will the i5 OC to 4.2ghz and still stay cool using the H80i?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> Okay i'll look into that. But my main question was, will the i5 OC to 4.2ghz and still stay cool using the H80i?


as long as there is decent airflow coming into the case, the H80 will have no issues with that OC


----------



## dman811

In Arizona heat? Nothing in Arizona heat will stay cool. Water is only as cold as the air around it, and then it is hotter if it is dissipating heat from your processor, but if you keep the area around the computer cool around ~70°F your temps should be fine up until you hit about 4.8-5.0GHz unless you got a bad overclocking chip. It has happened, but I don't believe they go as low as 4.2GHz that often.


----------



## DawgBone

I usually have good airflow in my room, and our house just got a new AC last year, we keep the house at 76 and my room is usually cooler because of the darker paint and my ceiling fan is great







Thank you guys for the help!


----------



## mystvearn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Hydra Pro fan controller. Hooking it up to your motherboard will burn the fan.


I see. I thought there was a way to control the LED's via motherboard. I don't want a fan controller. The Asus fan xpert2 does what I need and automatically


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Power supplies: Starts or ends in C, or it probably isn't good. CoolerMaster (low wattage) Antec Seasonic Corsair.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Power supplies: Starts or ends in C, or it probably isn't good. CoolerMaster (low wattage) Antec Seasonic Corsair.


lolz, I like that statement.


----------



## DawgBone

Here is the list of parts I plan on ordering:

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=22793285

Let me know if I should make any changes or if you have any suggestions, im open for them.

Take note that I am on a budget of 1200$, so if I were to change anything it must be VERY minor.

Thanks,
-Dawg


----------



## Darc

Hey guys, quick question:

I have a Bitfenix Prodigy on the way, and I am wondering if I rotate the HDD cages and the optical bay 180 degrees will it afford me enough room to fit a 9.5 inch card? Has anyone done this?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> Here is the list of parts I plan on ordering:
> 
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=22793285
> 
> Let me know if I should make any changes or if you have any suggestions, im open for them.
> 
> Take note that I am on a budget of 1200$, so if I were to change anything it must be VERY minor.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Dawg


-The Prodigy that you have chosen for a limited time comes with a Windowed side panel, so the extra one is not needed, unless you plan on having it on the other side and modding your case to place the side buttons another place.

-I don't like the ASRock boards for personal reasons, love the Asus but if you are not adding Blue then I guess the ASRock is a good choice for you.

-650w psu is good


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> I don't like the ASRock boards for personal reasons, love the Asus but if you are not adding Blue then I guess the ASRock is a good choice for you.


I love ASRock, been buying from them since x58!


----------



## adriangb

Hey guys I'm trying to silence my build. I'm thinking of starting out by getting an ARCTIC Accelero S1 Plus for my EVGA GTX 760 (will I be able to run fanless and will it fit in my Prodigy are the questions) and a fanless/semi-fanless PSU. I also have a 230mm Spectre (non-pro) that doesn't go under 700RPM when attached to my MB for auto control, but I have it unplugged ATM since it only changes my CPU temps 1C. If I get the S1 or a better CPU, I will need it, any tips on making it quieter? I'm thinking run it @ 5v + mount it away from the fan grill and on silicone (haven't figured out how yet, if anyone has done it before I'd appreciate tips).


----------



## DawgBone

I originally had an EVGA SuperNOVA 650w Gold certified but, after what I read, and from someone else telling me, it's not the best. Also, Ive read good things about the ASRock, but if I get the extra money, I'll get the P8-Z77I deluxe. Do you think the ASRock will be decent with OC'ing my i5 to 4.2Ghz if I end up having to get it due to funds? Thanks for the help though, much appreciated!









-Dawg

EDIT: I also looked for a PSU with more than one +12v rail for a while under 800w but I was unable to find any... IF you know of one tell me!


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> I originally had an EVGA SuperNOVA 650w Gold certified but, after what I read, and from someone else telling me, it's not the best. Also, Ive read good things about the ASRock, but if I get the extra money, I'll get the P8-Z77I deluxe. Do you think the ASRock will be decent with OC'ing my i5 to 4.2Ghz if I end up having to get it due to funds? Thanks for the help though, much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Dawg
> 
> EDIT: I also looked for a PSU with more than one +12v rail for a while under 800w but I was unable to find any... IF you know of one tell me!


In my experience, CPUs have topped out before MB: in particular I had an i5 3570K I OCed in an ASRock and GIgabyte, achieved same OC in both, since I was limited by CPU temperature and not bord stability. I can say that I had an i7 920 that was limited by an ASRock MB, it wouldn't go past 3.9GHz, but at that point I was so close to the CPUs max and temps were pretty high, so I chose to stick at 3.8GHz and lower fans and voltage.

As for the PSU: more +12v rails isn't necessarily better. And brands usually don't mean crap, since 90% are manufactured by a different well, manufacturers. Even within the same brand, and the same line of PSUs, the 650W model may be built much better than the 750W one.. Just check jonnyguru, hardware secrets and other PSU review sites for teardowns of the PSU. They'll tell you if the quality of the components and work is good, and hardware secrets does overload tests, which I like a lot. SPCR has tested PSUs resistance to high temps, so you should check that out too.


----------



## Re-Evolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> Here is the list of parts I plan on ordering:
> 
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=22793285
> 
> Let me know if I should make any changes or if you have any suggestions, im open for them.
> 
> Take note that I am on a budget of 1200$, so if I were to change anything it must be VERY minor.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Dawg


Don't know what your time frame is but right now you get 8GB (2x4GB) of Crucial DDR3 1600 free with the ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe which is a $73 value and you could either use it instead of the Corsair or sell it to cover the price difference over the ASRock. Don't get me wrong the ASRock board is fine but the ASUS is the best LGA 1155 mITX board thanks to it unique design (daughter board for power phases).
Be advised that the AX750 is going to be a tight fit (160mm deep)
Quote from Bitfenix site.
Quote:


> Q: What is the maximum PSU depth on Prodigy?
> PSU Cage total depth: 180mm
> Recommended PSU depth: 150mm
> Maximum PSU Depth:160mm.
> Maximum Fully Modular PSU Depth: 160mm
> Maximum Semi-Modular PSU Depth: 160mm
> *Route Cables through holes with direct paths to connectors prior to inserting power supply unit.


Still a tight fit but I think 750W is major overkill and would go with a Seasonic X-650 over the AX750 PSU requirements reference
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151088
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Seasonic-X-Series-KM3-650-W-Power-Supply-Review/1690/1


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> Okay i'll look into that. But my main question was, will the i5 OC to 4.2ghz and still stay cool using the H80i?


Many 3570K's can reach 4.2ghz @ stock voltage on the stock cooler, so you should have no problem with the H80i.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Re-Evolution*
> 
> Don't know what your time frame is but right now you get 8GB (2x4GB) of Crucial DDR3 1600 free with the ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe which is a $73 value and you could either use it instead of the Corsair or sell it to cover the price difference over the ASRock. Don't get me wrong the ASRock board is fine but the ASUS is the best LGA 1155 mITX board thanks to it unique design (daughter board for power phases).
> Be advised that the AX750 is going to be a tight fit (160mm deep)
> Quote from Bitfenix site.
> Still a tight fit but I think 750W is major overkill and would go with a Seasonic X-650 over the AX750 PSU requirements reference
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151088
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Seasonic-X-Series-KM3-650-W-Power-Supply-Review/1690/1


I wouldn't say either are best, though the layout for the Asus is a lot better for aircooling. There are others to consider as well (EVGA, Gigabyte, Zotac, MSI).

I thought the Corsair AX750 was just a slightly modified Seasonic X750? I would go for the Seasonic X650 just for the fan switch. I currently have the Seasonix X750 and it runs warm since the fan is off most of the time.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darc*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question:
> 
> I have a Bitfenix Prodigy on the way, and I am wondering if I rotate the HDD cages and the optical bay 180 degrees will it afford me enough room to fit a 9.5 inch card? Has anyone done this?


You can just flip the hard drive cages around, the optical drive cage would stay put. It would be a really tight fit, the center HDD cage would practically touch the back of the video card. You'd want to put a thin piece of plastic or foam between them so it couldn't short something on the video card.


----------



## Darc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> You can just flip the hard drive cages around, the optical drive cage would stay put. It would be a really tight fit, the center HDD cage would practically touch the back of the video card. You'd want to put a thin piece of plastic or foam between them so it couldn't short something on the video card.


Ah, okay. I am not opposed to taking out the top HDD cage, as the bottom few slots were all that I needed anyway, I was just curious if it was a necessary move.

Thanks.


----------



## DawgBone

Thank you guys for all the help! I am now ordering the SeaSonic 650w Gold, and now that I reduced the price, I may be able to slide with an Asus mobo... Depending on how much more money I can earn (Shipping fees too) But anyways, thank you all for the help, when this build is done I'll join the club (hopefully)


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> Thank you guys for all the help! I am now ordering the SeaSonic 650w Gold, and now that I reduced the price, I may be able to slide with an Asus mobo... Depending on how much more money I can earn (Shipping fees too) But anyways, thank you all for the help, when this build is done I'll join the club (hopefully)


You are welcome, post those pics and do a build log when you can.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Id get a motherboard from a company with actual support, aka not asrock. I personally don't like playing fully loaded russian roulette with 150 dollar components.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Id get a motherboard from a company with actual support, aka not asrock. I personally don't like playing fully loaded russian roulette with 150 dollar components.


Asus is no better. There are plenty of people who refuse to get Asus due to their CS.

When you go into RMA for any company, it's pretty much luck of the draw. There are a few companies that will go out of their way for you, but Asrock and Asus are not those companies.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Asus is no better. There are plenty of people who refuse to get Asus due to their CS.
> 
> When you go into RMA for any company, it's pretty much luck of the draw. There are a few companies that will go out of their way for you, but Asrock and Asus are not those companies.


Asus didn't try to charge me for an attempt at warranty service plus both way shipping.


----------



## adriangb

ASRock exchanged my MB with bent pins after some convincing, even thou they could have plain refused. I'd say neither company is better, one should just look at the features and that specific board. I.e. if socket placement is better on one, go with that one, or if power delivery uses superior components, pick that one... I don't think ASUS or ASRock MBs are ALL better at EVERY price point... ASRock may have a better mITX board with mPCIe for $130-$150, but ASUS may have a better mATX board... I hope I'm making myself clear.

Also, ASUS has been a top notch company for years, ASRock has recently (as in since 2008-2009) been improving their products _a lot_, so I'd urge those that had a bad experience a couple years ago to give them the benefit of the doubt...


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I don't like my tray, most likely getting another one.


----------



## Kokin

The Z87 looks a lot better for both brands, especially with the Asus ROG Impact.

RMA is just luck of the draw for any company.

MSI was known to have bad CS a few years ago, but they dealt with my motherboard's blown VRMs and they gave me a replacement board in less than a week. I even ended up getting a board that could OC slightly better. It's really just by chance. *shrug*


----------



## Thedankcrow

*.*


----------



## Lutfij

Google Swedish fish theory and maybe your RMA'ing woes will pass away into a few days, maybe hours?


----------



## majaboll

Hey longroadtrip

Snap


----------



## longroadtrip

Looks good!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> Hey longroadtrip
> 
> Snap


Awesome looking white mesh. Did you paint them yourself or was it bought?

I really don't like how dust builds up on the black mesh. I'm thinking it would probably be not as noticeable on the white mesh.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Awesome looking white mesh. Did you paint them yourself or was it bought?
> 
> I really don't like how dust builds up on the black mesh. I'm thinking it would probably be not as noticeable on the white mesh.


Noticeable? No, but it will still build up so remember to clean out your PC every so often. I do it once every 2 months but it's all about preference.


----------



## Kokin

But you see how the black one has huge dust build up with his fingers running through it, while the white is pretty clean. I'm only talking about the front panel btw.

I clean my case about every month or so, but the front panel just gets very noticeably "white" even after a few days of taking it off and cleaning it. This isn't really a problem for you since you have the non-mesh front panel.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> But you see how the black one has huge dust build up with his fingers running through it, while the white is pretty clean. I'm only talking about the front panel btw.
> 
> I clean my case about every month or so, but the front panel just gets very noticeably "white" even after a few days of taking it off and cleaning it. This isn't really a problem for you since you have the non-mesh front panel.


Yeah, I see it now, lots of dust build up.

I know, I thought about going mesh but eh, I'll stick with solid.







hehe


----------



## PCSarge

*ADD ME
*






im officially in guys, just waiting on my mobo and FC9 on friday delivery


----------



## ilikebeer

Been away from this thread for a while. Is there any more news about or photos of the new bitfenix cases? I checked their official website and couldn't find anything.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> *ADD ME
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im officially in guys, just waiting on my mobo and FC9 on friday delivery


Added...


----------



## mingqi53

If anyone here wants to sell their Bitfenix Prodigy case, please let me know. I'm looking for a rig that can support an mITX board, as well as a 240mm radiator; I have the wanted post here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1410806/arc-mini-bitfenix-prodigy-cooler-master-n200-or-other-matx-itx-cases-with-240mm-rad-support/0_40


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Awesome looking white mesh. Did you paint them yourself or was it bought?
> 
> I really don't like how dust builds up on the black mesh. I'm thinking it would probably be not as noticeable on the white mesh.


Yeah I did paint it myself for exactly that reason, as soon as any dust gets on the black it looks rubbish.

Be warned - its a pain to spray paint !


----------



## krazyatom

can someone recommend me a PSU for this case? I heard that you can't use big PSU. Which PSU fits perfectly fine?


----------



## Dr Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> can someone recommend me a PSU for this case? I heard that you can't use big PSU. Which PSU fits perfectly fine?


Corsair AX 650, I would prefer a full modular PSU for Prodigy.


----------



## theDARKW0LF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> can someone recommend me a PSU for this case? I heard that you can't use big PSU. Which PSU fits perfectly fine?


Silverstone 550 watt 80+ Gold fully modular, best power supply I've owned and only 140mm in length, perfect for the Bitfenix! Also, I recommend the PP05 Short Cable set which makes cable management far easier!


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theDARKW0LF*
> 
> Silverstone 550 watt 80+ Gold fully modular, best power supply I've owned and only 140mm in length, perfect for the Bitfenix! Also, I recommend the PP05 Short Cable set which makes cable management far easier!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Slaughter*
> 
> Corsair AX 650, I would prefer a full modular PSU for Prodigy.


Thank you guys! I'll check both them out.


----------



## mshaddix

Seasonic G550 80+ Gold PSU


----------



## Aibohphobia

Made a few tweaks and now I feel like my Prodigy SketchUp model is pretty much complete:



Now includes windowed side panel:



You can easily change the exterior color by just applying the new color material to the main group, all the appropriate bits will have the color applied. Then you'll want to go to the material browser and change the "Prodigy Frame" material to black (as far as I can tell all the colored models have the black-painted frame):



Most all the details are modeled and accurate to about 1 mm or so.

DL: http://scc.jezmckean.com/item/614

Credit goes to Steini Freyr for the plastic handles/feet

Edit: changed download link to the SketchUp Components Collection


----------



## void

^ Awesome work.









I really got to learn my way around Sketch Up.


----------



## cr4p

hi guys, I have a question, based on the pic above, is this kind of setup is ok for a good airflow? all fans are 120mm, the top fans are stock bitfenix prodigy fans, i got a 2000rpm fan in front and antec kuhler 620 at the back.


----------



## bf182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theDARKW0LF*
> 
> Silverstone 550 watt 80+ Gold fully modular, best power supply I've owned and only 140mm in length, perfect for the Bitfenix! Also, I recommend the PP05 Short Cable set which makes cable management far easier!


Did you put that PSU in your Prodigy? I bought the same one I think and I had to take the firm rubber stuff off the ends of the cables because they wouldn't bend enough to get the PSU right in there. Didn't take very long but was kind of annoying







\

I definitely wouldn't wanna go much bigger if any than that PSU for the Prodigy though! I wish they had a big hole across the whole front of the PSU cage


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys, I have a question, based on the pic above, is this kind of setup is ok for a good airflow? all fans are 120mm, the top fans are stock bitfenix prodigy fans, i got a 2000rpm fan in front and antec kuhler 620 at the back.


It should work fine, though the intake on your rear fan/Antec rad is not filtered, so you will have a larger dust build up. To avoid this, you can have the front and top as intakes and have the rear fan as exhaust. I'm not sure if it would increase CPU temps, but that config means less dust and positive air pressure. If you don't care too much about the dust and you clean your PC regularly, then your diagram is fine as it is.

I'm actually changing my loop to be the same thing at the moment with a filter at the rear. I'm planning to have my rear 120mm intake, 2x 120mm on top as push/pull exhaust with a 240mm rad, and 2x 120mm intake at the front with a 120mm rad on one of the fans. I'll try to post photos when I finish redoing my loop.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> ^ Awesome work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really got to learn my way around Sketch Up.


Thanks

SketchUp is the easiest 3D modeling program to learn that I've tried. If you just want to play around with build ideas than you can get going in an hour or two. You can find all sorts of computer parts at the SketchUp Components Collection and the 3D Warehouse. Just download the parts you want, import them into your model, and start putting them together like Legos.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> It should work fine, though the intake on your rear fan/Antec rad is not filtered, so you will have a larger dust build up. To avoid this, you can have the front and top as intakes and have the rear fan as exhaust. I'm not sure if it would increase CPU temps, but that config means less dust and positive air pressure. If you don't care too much about the dust and you clean your PC regularly, then your diagram is fine as it is.
> 
> I'm actually changing my loop to be the same thing at the moment with a filter at the rear. I'm planning to have my rear 120mm intake, 2x 120mm on top as push/pull exhaust with a 240mm rad, and 2x 120mm intake at the front with a 120mm rad on one of the fans. I'll try to post photos when I finish redoing my loop.


Oh I forgot to mention that the rear intake is filtered.







I'm more concerned for the intake of the GPU on the side. I have a twin frozer so I need to have exhausts going up. Thanks BTW.


----------



## keymaster07

Hi Guys, I hope this is the best place for me to ask.

I'm about to buy a prodigy case next week. BUT after doing some searching, many people say if you want the best airflow its best to get the Black one, because it has a mesh front panel instead of the rubbery soft touch version where other colors have. And in order for the soft touch version to draw air from the font is through the side vents and not directly though the front like the mesh...

So I was wondering, do you get meshed front panel for other colors beside the black?
Because I want either the red or orange?

Lastly, does having a side window reduce the cooling capabilities?

Thanks
Key


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keymaster07*
> 
> Hi Guys, I hope this is the best place for me to ask.
> 
> I'm about to buy a prodigy case next week. BUT after doing some searching, many people say if you want the best airflow its best to get the Black one, because it has a mesh front panel instead of the rubbery soft touch version where other colors have. And in order for the soft touch version to draw air from the font is through the side vents and not directly though the front like the mesh...
> 
> So I was wondering, do you get meshed front panel for other colors beside the black?
> Because I want either the red or orange?
> 
> Lastly, does having a side window reduce the cooling capabilities?
> 
> Thanks
> Key


You can get different colored mesh front panels separately.

Red: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_158_1175&products_id=36929

Orange: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_158_1175&products_id=37093

Having a window instead of the stock mesh side panel may have an effect depending on the video card and what front fan you go with.


----------



## keymaster07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> You can get different colored mesh front panels separately.
> 
> Red: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_158_1175&products_id=36929
> 
> Orange: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_158_1175&products_id=37093
> 
> Having a window instead of the stock mesh side panel may have an effect depending on the video card and what front fan you go with.


Thanks.
But the thing is, would it be a waste to fit a good 230mm intake fan with a soft touch front panel instead of a mesh?

Key


----------



## PCSarge

the Xigmatek Dark Knight II Fits in a prodigy, though a rather tight squeeze indeed, thats my complete build as of today


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keymaster07*
> 
> Thanks.
> But the thing is, would it be a waste to fit a good 230mm intake fan with a soft touch front panel instead of a mesh?
> 
> Key


My wife's white prodigy build with the stock solid soft touch front had a 230mm thermal take fan installed in it from an older thermaltake case I swiped the fan from and it cooled just as well as my black prodigy build that had the stock mesh front.

In hindsight I wish I would've gotten a solid soft touch front as the dust buildup of the mesh fronts was stupid and a pain to clean as you have to take the sides of the case off and the one side has all the cables running from it to the motherboard that, in my opinion, are too short (ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe).

So I'd recommend staying with a solid soft touch front version and it'll look clean and cool very nice, I wouldn't recommend the windowed side unless you're going to add vents to the plexi window, or add more intake fans on top.


----------



## nepToon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Xigmatek Dark Knight II Fits in a prodigy, though a rather tight squeeze indeed, thats my complete build as of today


Great build, the cyclone looks amazing.
But if you want to change a HDD youre gonna have a bad time, it's much easier to install the HDDs the other way around.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> Great build, the cyclone looks amazing.
> But if you want to change a HDD youre gonna have a bad time, it's much easier to install the HDDs the other way around.


theres 2 1TB blacks in there, itll be a long while before i fill that space, you probably cant see it but my 80GB SSD with windows is mounted on the back wall of the case on the power button side. i also wanted all cables on one side of my case, because thats a non modular psu.

the cyclone coolers do look amazing, they also cool extremely well, fan speed never passes 55% on full load around 60ish degrees in this little case. i also keep my stuff very clean. ive had those cards a couple years now (i have a second that is that cards matching brother) not to mention the cooler is also displayed through a windowed side panel.


----------



## keymaster07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> My wife's white prodigy build with the stock solid soft touch front had a 230mm thermal take fan installed in it from an older thermaltake case I swiped the fan from and it cooled just as well as my black prodigy build that had the stock mesh front.
> 
> In hindsight I wish I would've gotten a solid soft touch front as the dust buildup of the mesh fronts was stupid and a pain to clean as you have to take the sides of the case off and the one side has all the cables running from it to the motherboard that, in my opinion, are too short (ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe).
> 
> So I'd recommend staying with a solid soft touch front version and it'll look clean and cool very nice, I wouldn't recommend the windowed side unless you're going to add vents to the plexi window, or add more intake fans on top.


Thank you very much, just what I was looking for. Now I just need to make up my mind with the color.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Xigmatek Dark Knight II Fits in a prodigy, though a rather tight squeeze indeed, thats my complete build as of today


Wow that is a very tight fit! And huge ass cooler you have there. Very nice build though

Thanks again.
Key


----------



## mugenkid

hi fellow members,,, i am about to do my first build, cause i was a laptop user, now want to build my own pc so bare with me im a complete noob, and been reading for almost 6 months to see what should i get. first i was deciding to go with corsair c70 and formula 6, but it hasnt been out yet, so now i was thiking to build a a prodigy with maixmus gene 6
my question is,,,
1. can i fit maximus gene 6?
2. parts that i bought at the moment... asus 660ti, seasonic x 850, corsair 100i (this parts all fit?)
3.parts that i need to be in the build 2 x 3.5 mechanical drives, one ssd (will i be able to fit this parts plus the parts that i bought?)
any other recommendations? as for all in one water coolers, if the h100i wont fit? it has to be as good or better than the h100i

thanks in advance


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mugenkid*
> 
> hi fellow members,,, i am about to do my first build, cause i was a laptop user, now want to build my own pc so bare with me im a complete noob, and been reading for almost 6 months to see what should i get. first i was deciding to go with corsair c70 and formula 6, but it hasnt been out yet, so now i was thiking to build a a prodigy with maixmus gene 6
> my question is,,,
> 1. can i fit maximus gene 6?
> 2. parts that i bought at the moment... asus 660ti, seasonic x 850, corsair 100i (this parts all fit?)
> 3.parts that i need to be in the build 2 x 3.5 mechanical drives, one ssd (will i be able to fit this parts plus the parts that i bought?)
> any other recommendations? as for all in one water coolers, if the h100i wont fit? it has to be as good or better than the h100i
> 
> thanks in advance


1. No. Gene is microATX, Prodigy is Mini-ITX (unless you heavily mod it).

2. 660ti no issue. X850 is a 160mm PSU so it will fit but it'll be tight. H100i can go up top without issue or in front if you are willing to sacrifice the drive cages.

3. If you put the H100i on top, 2 x 3.5 and a SSD won't be a problem.

If you're wanting a ROG board in the Prodigy you're looking for the Maximus VI Impact (should be out early next month). If you want the Gene in a Prodigy you can either mod it or wait for the Prodigy M (later this year?).


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> 1. No. Gene is microATX, Prodigy is Mini-ITX (unless you heavily mod it).
> 
> 2. 660ti no issue. X850 is a 160mm PSU so it will fit but it'll be tight. H100i can go up top without issue or in front if you are willing to sacrifice the drive cages.
> 
> 3. If you put the H100i on top, 2 x 3.5 and a SSD won't be a problem.
> 
> If you're wanting a ROG board in the Prodigy you're looking for the Maximus VI Impact (should be out early next month). If you want the Gene in a Prodigy you can either mod it or wait for the Prodigy M (later this year?).


Blarg! I was just about to post this similar response







You win ... this time


----------



## beta bull3t

i do sketchup and then import it to keyshot this is lovely


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beta bull3t*
> 
> i do sketchup and then import it to keyshot this is lovely


Thanks! If you do any renders you should post them up.

KeyShot looks really interesting, is it really as easy to use as they make it seem? I just use the free version of Indigo Renderer if I need to render something since I don't mind the watermark and I don't do anything to justify plopping down a grand or two on a rendering program


----------



## Darc

So, I measured wrong when I purchased my first CPU air cooler - the Enermax TB Silence - which fit inside the case, but left no space to install the GPU. So, I ordered a Corsair H60i, and while I have seen pictures of it installed in the BItfenix Prodigy, I am curious if there is a specific method to installing it on the back fan mount?

Any problems with fitting it?


----------



## xINFINI7Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darc*
> 
> So, I measured wrong when I purchased my first CPU air cooler - the Enermax TB Silence - which fit inside the case, but left no space to install the GPU. So, I ordered a Corsair H60i, and while I have seen pictures of it installed in the BItfenix Prodigy, I am curious if there is a specific method to installing it on the back fan mount?
> 
> Any problems with fitting it?


Shouldn't have any problems with the rad fitting on the back fan mount. Mine sits sideways with the tubes to the right, Though when installing the block on the CPU, keep the tubes facing the the opposite side of your GPU, unless you have enough space between the CPU and GPU on the motherboard.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darc*
> 
> So, I measured wrong when I purchased my first CPU air cooler - the Enermax TB Silence - which fit inside the case, but left no space to install the GPU. So, I ordered a Corsair H60i, and while I have seen pictures of it installed in the BItfenix Prodigy, I am curious if there is a specific method to installing it on the back fan mount?
> 
> Any problems with fitting it?


lol I did the same thing with my Thermaltake Frio. It ended up overlapping the PIC-e x16 lane. So I bought a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro with the thick rad. You'll definitely have no issue with a push/pull with the H60i.

This is my setup, should be able to help you a bit.



I put the block with the inlet and outlet by the PCIe lane to minimizing kinking in the tubes. I guess you could to it on the other side as well.









No problem on my motherboard clearing the graphics card:


----------



## Darc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xINFINI7Y*
> 
> Shouldn't have any problems with the rad fitting on the back fan mount. Mine sits sideways with the tubes to the right, Though when installing the block on the CPU, keep the tubes facing the the opposite side of your GPU, unless you have enough space between the CPU and GPU on the motherboard.


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind when installing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> lol I did the same thing with my Thermaltake Frio. It ended up overlapping the PIC-e x16 lane. So I bought a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro with the thick rad. You'll definitely have no issue with a push/pull with the H60i.
> 
> This is my setup, should be able to help you a bit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the block with the inlet and outlet by the PCIe lane to minimizing kinking in the tubes. I guess you could to it on the other side as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem on my motherboard clearing the graphics card:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Excellent! Thanks. This makes me feel infinitely better about the H60i and it fitting properly.

--

Is it necessary for the h60i to be used with a push/pull configuration or just an ideal setup to increase airflow efficiency?

Also, what size fan do you have attached to the front? It seems quite large, and I was considering replacing the stock front case fan with the largest I can in order to increase airflow in the case.


----------



## dman811

It's just ideal, but not needed.


----------



## Kokin

Push pull isn't necessary but you would see a 0-2C difference on a 120mm, more so on larger rads.


----------



## ensteinfrank

The soft touch handles of my prodigy have broken screw fits in them, pretty much all of them. Is it true that this xbournex guy in this forum is bitfenix rep and really is sending some replacements for people here??

I send him a pm with photo a week ago about my problem asking a way too get fresh handles that aren't broken, but no answer, so far.. Is the good service of bitfenix just a legend or are people really getting it ?


----------



## rjmana

i spy... Prodigy M!



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151803345776388&set=a.469895691387.247359.349216296387&type=1&theater


----------



## mugenkid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> 1. No. Gene is microATX, Prodigy is Mini-ITX (unless you heavily mod it).
> 
> 2. 660ti no issue. X850 is a 160mm PSU so it will fit but it'll be tight. H100i can go up top without issue or in front if you are willing to sacrifice the drive cages.
> 
> 3. If you put the H100i on top, 2 x 3.5 and a SSD won't be a problem.
> 
> If you're wanting a ROG board in the Prodigy you're looking for the Maximus VI Impact (should be out early next month). If you want the Gene in a Prodigy you can either mod it or wait for the Prodigy M (later this year?).


holyyyy of the holys! thanks for the reply now i will wait for the new prodigy m thanks for the info thou. and sorry for my noobness by the way thanks for the links so useful!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ensteinfrank*
> 
> The soft touch handles of my prodigy have broken screw fits in them, pretty much all of them. Is it true that this xbournex guy in this forum is bitfenix rep and really is sending some replacements for people here??
> 
> I send him a pm with photo a week ago about my problem asking a way too get fresh handles that aren't broken, but no answer, so far.. Is the good service of bitfenix just a legend or are people really getting it ?


He might be busy.

Where did you purchase your Prodigy from? You should be contacting them directly first. Mine were also broken (6 out of the 8) and I was able to get a replacement from NCIX, though it did take a while to get to me.


----------



## ensteinfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> He might be busy.
> 
> Where did you purchase your Prodigy from? You should be contacting them directly first. Mine were also broken (6 out of the 8) and I was able to get a replacement from NCIX, though it did take a while to get to me.


I bought mine from www.silentrig.com. I already contacted them, the problem is that they have recently changed their importer, so they don't get anymore bitfenix products at all. It is kind of a bad luck since they did the swap as my order was coming







. So in a nutshell if i would like to get fresh ones i would have to send it back and order from somewhere else (and rip my build up, not really a fan of that idea







)


----------



## huzzLEE

hi all....newbiee here..
just sharing my budget Prodigy build....
i tried to make it less cluster,later on i'll hide my SSD in PSU chamber and use an external hardisk
might move the hardisk cage after that...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzLEE*
> 
> hi all....newbiee here..
> just sharing my budget Prodigy build....
> i tried to make it less cluster,later on i'll hide my SSD in PSU chamber and use an external hardisk
> might move the hardisk cage after that...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What kind of material/template did you use for your front? Looks good.


----------



## huzzLEE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> What kind of material/template did you use for your front? Looks good.


just use cheapo plastic file for A4 paper
very cheap but quite blend with prodigy color...
cheap and easy to cut....


----------



## keymaster07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzLEE*
> 
> hi all....newbiee here..
> just sharing my budget Prodigy build....
> i tried to make it less cluster,later on i'll hide my SSD in PSU chamber and use an external hardisk
> might move the hardisk cage after that...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is one awesome Build! I can't wait to get mine!!!
But from what I can see...Bitfenix Recon fan controller won't fit in the case with a H100 fitted. I was hoping it could.


----------



## Pestilaence

Hey guys, does anyone know someone that does a GOOD job cutting our side panels? More specifically, someone that has a water jet? I did one of mine a while back with a jigsaw, dremel, and hand file... but I just don't really have the patience for it. The one I did turned out fairly good, but I would like it cleaned up some. I had tried to do my other panel on a milling machine that I have access to, but I don't have a vice large enough to properly mount the panel, so the bits just keep making the panel jump around.

I have already sent "Tom" a message on FB back a few months ago, but he never got back to me. I essentially just need one panel done to have a specific size window cut in it, and the other panel cleaned up some. If you guys know anyone, or a service that could do it, shoot me a PM please!

This would be a lot easier if BitFenix didn't insist on having such high quality and thick parts! haha


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone know someone that does a GOOD job cutting our side panels? More specifically, someone that has a water jet? I did one of mine a while back with a jigsaw, dremel, and hand file... but I just don't really have the patience for it. The one I did turned out fairly good, but I would like it cleaned up some. I had tried to do my other panel on a milling machine that I have access to, but I don't have a vice large enough to properly mount the panel, so the bits just keep making the panel jump around.
> 
> I have already sent "Tom" a message on FB back a few months ago, but he never got back to me. I essentially just need one panel done to have a specific size window cut in it, and the other panel cleaned up some. If you guys know anyone, or a service that could do it, shoot me a PM please!
> 
> This would be a lot easier if BitFenix didn't insist on having such high quality and thick parts! haha


I can only think of Tom for this kind of work. For milling machine, try putting mdf board under the panel and lock it down on the milling table. Or you could cut it from inside so it will lay flat on the table. Lastly, try messaging him again as he actually replied on my pm 2 days ago.


----------



## mshaddix

Has anyone noticed PSU buzz/hum in this case?

I've been gaming a lot lately and when under heavy loud the PSU sounds like it's vibrating. I took out the dusk filter on the bottom and it seems to make the sound less pronounced but it's still there. If I put my hand up to the very bottom of the case, under the PSU, and push then it will go away.

I don't think it's the PSU going out, I think the fan is causing it to vibrate in there. Hmm. Anyone else notice this with their prodigy?


----------



## Aibohphobia

I'm planning a build with the power button on the front so I experimented with covering the side panel in Di-Noc carbon fiber wrap to cover the holes:



Turned out fairly decent but the plastic part I had 3D printed to plug the holes is not completely flush with the panel so from the right angle you can see where the holes are


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> I'm planning a build with the power button on the front so I experimented with covering the side panel in Di-Noc carbon fiber wrap to cover the holes:


It looks good but if it bothers you, there are always options to fix it.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> It looks good but if it bothers you, there are always options to fix it.


Yeah, the plug is a tiny bit too tall so my plan is to carefully sand it down till it's flush. Knowing my luck though, I'll probably accidentally sand it down too much and then it'll be a tiny bit short but we'll see.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Yeah, the plug is a tiny bit too tall so my plan is to carefully sand it down till it's flush. Knowing my luck though, I'll probably accidentally sand it down too much and then it'll be a tiny bit short but we'll see.


If you're talking about the power buttons and headphone jack, etc, just take a screwdriver and remove the whole area. Use some bondo or such to fill in the holes, sand like you said and be good with it


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I can only think of Tom for this kind of work. For milling machine, try putting mdf board under the panel and lock it down on the milling table. Or you could cut it from inside so it will lay flat on the table. Lastly, try messaging him again as he actually replied on my pm 2 days ago.


I tried essentially bolting it down to the table itself after I took the vice off... I did however have some small wooden pieces underneath just the edges in order to raise it up some. I guess I didn't think to have a piece under the entire thing. If I can find something to use for that, I might try it again. It could have just been that the bits were dull as well.

I had sent Tom another PM on Facebook before making my original post on here, but still didn't hear anything back.


----------



## ejic

*ADD ME*

BitFenix Prodigy Orange


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Code:



Code:


http://www.overclock.net/u/345219/ejic


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejic*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> BitFenix Prodigy Orange
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/u/345219/ejic


Nicely Done dude, love that the ress is at a tilt angle!


----------



## MrSharkington

Does anyone know where i can buy a new dust filter for the top of my prodigy? the lock on mine broke off and i've tried to contact bitfenix support multiple times almost a month ago, with still no reply


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Does anyone know where i can buy a new dust filter for the top of my prodigy? the lock on mine broke off and i've tried to contact bitfenix support multiple times almost a month ago, with still no reply


well as far as i know, it is not possible to buy a standalone standard filter, but i have ordered this for mine:
http://www.demcifilter.com/p0295/Bitfenix-Prodigy-Top-Dust-Filter-.aspx

Which is a custom magnetic filter, which i think i more prettier, i could if i like my new one, send you the standard one i have?


----------



## MrSharkington

Wow! Thanks for showing me this website







Thanks for the offer but I think I actually might buy one of these too, thankyou so much for showing me this


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejic*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> BitFenix Prodigy Orange
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added







Interesting way to mount the res...


----------



## adriangb

Hey guys a x650 will fit fine with the stock PSU cage, right?


----------



## barebackbadger

You mean the evga x650 power supply

I have this is my bitfenix prodigy








However this power supply is huge, for this case anyway.. It sticks out the back quite a bit. But i purchased the lian li power supply extender bracket and its fine.

Brought the evga power supply because of there good warranty etc


----------



## zuuupp

Hi there,

I'm building a prodigy and I plan to have the front as the air intake and the rest (back, side and bottom) as exhaust.
It will be a very stupid question since it's my first build since a long time but...
I only need a filter for the front right?
Like this one


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Hey guys a x650 will fit fine with the stock PSU cage, right?


If you mean the Seasonic X650 that's currently on sale, then yes it will. Plenty of Seasonic X650/X750 users in this club.

The only thing you have to do is pre-organize your wires before you push in the PSU. It will be a tight fit, but it works without the need for extenders.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zuuupp*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I'm building a prodigy and I plan to have the front as the air intake and the rest (back, side and bottom) as exhaust.
> It will be a very stupid question since it's my first build since a long time but...
> I only need a filter for the front right?
> Like this one


If your Prodigy has the mesh at the front, then it's not necessary, though it can help a lot.

Otherwise if you front panel is the non-mesh type, the air comes in from the borders of the panel, so a filter wouldn't be needed.


----------



## Drifbau5

While planing my build, I've noticed while looking at pictures that people usually go for a DDC pump for their custom loops in the prodigy. Are they more popular here because of the compact design in comparison to the D5?


----------



## zuuupp

Thanks Kokin, good information!

Another question.
I read the first post about PSU and I would like to be sure that the Semi-modular SeaSonic
SSR-550RM is a choice that will fit.
Dimension : 6.3" x 5.9" x 3.39"


----------



## huzzLEE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zuuupp*
> 
> Thanks Kokin, good information!
> 
> Another question.
> I read the first post about PSU and I would like to be sure that the Semi-modular SeaSonic
> SSR-550RM is a choice that will fit.
> Dimension : 6.3" x 5.9" x 3.39"


any psu up to 160mm length will fit fine
just route it properly,either non-modular or fully modular
also do with great patience..hehe


----------



## huzzLEE

*ADD ME....*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzLEE*
> 
> hi all....newbiee here..
> just sharing my budget Prodigy build....
> i tried to make it less cluster,later on i'll hide my SSD in PSU chamber and use an external hardisk
> might move the hardisk cage after that...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> While planing my build, I've noticed while looking at pictures that people usually go for a DDC pump for their custom loops in the prodigy. Are they more popular here because of the compact design in comparison to the D5?


That's pretty much the reason why, as well as some models supporting PWM. I would switch over if I didn't already have a D5, as the D5 and res take up more space than I'd like. Ideally the Swiftech Apogee Drive II would be the best space saver and allows you to play around with positions for a res, especially like a Swiftech micro-res.


----------



## MrSharkington

I think this has been posted a few months back but do you think it'd be fine to put a 3.5" hard drive in the psu bay? or do I need a bracket to do so.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> I think this has been posted a few months back but do you think it'd be fine to put a 3.5" hard drive in the psu bay? or do I need a bracket to do so.


I don't see why not? The only things to be wary of are movement of the HDD causing annoying vibrations resonated by the case and the heat of the PSU as well.


----------



## longroadtrip

Added you huzzLEE...


----------



## Assyle

Hi floks









Ive just bought prodigy instead of my fractal node 304 for better cooling options. Im quite happy with my new case, I have few questions for you.








1) I know it was asked a million times in this thread, but how to you think is this airflow scheme is optimal for my components? Or I can improove it somehow by changing it?


Spoiler: Spoiler: sorry for messy cables






at front there is 230mm BITFENIX Spectre, at back corsair af140 QE, at top NOCTUA NF-S12A PWM and antec 620 rad with two corsair sp120 QE as a push pull.
should I change it or it is ok?

2) Has anyone modded side window?
I have standard black edition with a meshed side panel. And then I bought windowed side panel. Looks cool, but seems to be not enough of airflow to gpu. I tried to drill some holes in a plastic window, but after one row I found out that it looks bad. Im not very good at this, and I decided to stop. Does any one have some better tips how to mod this window and make there better looking holes for airflow. Im a total noob in modding, but I want to try Here is my attempt, and it looks so bad









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







3) Im thinking of replacing other side panel and to put power switch somewhere else. Since my sidepanel felt and destroyed usb 3.0 connector on mobo







(Im an idiot I know) I thought it would be okay to drill holes at the buttom, but I still dont know what powerswitch to use. In my local shops there are not much of them. Just few, with 22mm hole needed. I think its too big. Does anyone can suggest me some good power swithes with smaller diameter?

thanX for help )


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> Hi floks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive just bought prodigy instead of my fractal node 304 for better cooling options. Im quite happy with my new case, I have few questions for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I know it was asked a million times in this thread, but how to you think is this airflow scheme is optimal for my components? Or I can improove it somehow by changing it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler: sorry for messy cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at front there is 230mm BITFENIX Spectre, at back corsair af140 QE, at top NOCTUA NF-S12A PWM and antec 620 rad with two corsair sp120 QE as a push pull.
> should I change it or it is ok?
> 
> 2) Has anyone modded side window?
> I have standard black edition with a meshed side panel. And then I bought windowed side panel. Looks cool, but seems to be not enough of airflow to gpu. I tried to drill some holes in a plastic window, but after one row I found out that it looks bad. Im not very good at this, and I decided to stop. Does any one have some better tips how to mod this window and make there better looking holes for airflow. Im a total noob in modding, but I want to try Here is my attempt, and it looks so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Im thinking of replacing other side panel and to put power switch somewhere else. Since my sidepanel felt and destroyed usb 3.0 connector on mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Im an idiot I know) I thought it would be okay to drill holes at the buttom, but I still dont know what powerswitch to use. In my local shops there are not much of them. Just few, with 22mm hole needed. I think its too big. Does anyone can suggest me some good power swithes with smaller diameter?
> 
> thanX for help )


Hey there, you can look for power switches here.

As far as your cable management goes... hmm.... lol... I think moving your SSD to the side panel that you dropped would help move some wires out of the flow of the front fan because your power and sata cables are sticking straight out the top next to your 24pin mobo connector.

Also I wouldn't make the rear fan intake - you're just asking to pummel your pc innards with dust, personally I would just take your CPU cooler and put in at the back and make it all exhaust push pull, that would also allow you to put the 5.25 bay back in and that would help to conceal the fan controller fires more.

Sleeving would help to dress up things a bit because all the different wire colors make it look a lot worse (not to be mean).

I would change both top fans to intake as well and they'll have the benefit of the built-in filter for easier dust management.

Some people have made side covers for the PSU area as well to help hide wires that you mash up in there.

Awesome job on the side window, I always wanted to do that to mine when I still owned my prodigy but I was going to cut angled slits in it around where the GPU fan was - nice to see someone else trying stuff like this and definitely not bad for someone who doesn't claim to be a modder.


----------



## mingqi53

*Hey everyone, are there any alternatives to the handle-feet for this case?*

I've owned this case for about a week now, and I can already tell the middle portion of the plastic is going to warp upwards as the weight is distributed to the edges of the handles. Very poor design, if you ask me.

It's my #2 complaint, with #1 being the oddly designed PSU slot.. there was no reason they needed to close it off where the cables are. If I had a rotary tool, I would have done the mod that I saw earlier in this thread!


----------



## keymaster07

Anyone here have a problem with the rubber handle bending due to the weight of the case and components? Applies more to gaming rigs.

Thanks
Key


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> *Hey everyone, are there any alternatives to the handle-feet for this case?*
> 
> I've owned this case for about a week now, and I can already tell the middle portion of the plastic is going to warp upwards as the weight is distributed to the edges of the handles. Very poor design, if you ask me.
> 
> It's my #2 complaint, with #1 being the oddly designed PSU slot.. there was no reason they needed to close it off where the cables are. If I had a rotary tool, I would have done the mod that I saw earlier in this thread!


These are what I am currently considering...

http://www.amazon.com/Sorbothane-Hemisphere-Rubber-Non-skid-Adhesive/dp/B005JRM3L8/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1374968183&sr=8-7&keywords=Isolate+It%21#productDetails


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> As far as your cable management goes... hmm.... lol... I think moving your SSD to the side panel that you dropped would help move some wires out of the flow of the front fan because your power and sata cables are sticking straight out the top next to your 24pin mobo connector.
> 
> Also I wouldn't make the rear fan intake - you're just asking to pummel your pc innards with dust, personally I would just take your CPU cooler and put in at the back and make it all exhaust push pull, that would also allow you to put the 5.25 bay back in and that would help to conceal the fan controller fires more.


Thanx for the advices. After you response I felt ashamed because of this messy cables, so I spent few hours to improove cable management in this case.







now it looks much more better. Ive taken away one ssd to use it as an external storage. Then I mooved another ssd to the bottom and turned all the hard drives conectors to the oposite side.After that I turned a 230mm fan horizontally to get my gpu more air. It was quite tricky because front panel didnt closed with that, so I had to cut some holes to make it fit with that fan.

After hidding all the wires, I was making experiments how the temperatures will change according to airflow mods







and at the end I found out ...LOL....that in all positions od airflow all of the temperatures are the same.







absolutely no changes







So I decided to leave airflow directions as on the photo below.

I would put my cpu cooler to the back of the case, If I havent bought a 140mm fan. If I put it there I will need to throw away this great fan. I dont want to do that much, because I have just bought it few days ago









want to share some photos of new cable management









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Sleeving would help to dress up things a bit because all the different wire colors make it look a lot worse (not to be mean).
> 
> Some people have made side covers for the PSU area as well to help hide wires that you mash up in there.


I would probably go sleeving if I had a modular psu. This one I have is a semi modular, so It would be harder to make sleevings







Im too lazy for that









Psu area covers are great for those people who made those big windows in their cases. Im not planning to do that, because I have absolutely no experience in modding and I dont have any of the special saws to do it.... maybe someday







Not Im just planning to drill a hole for a powerswitch and replace right sidepanel with old meshed side panel. And maybe put there two 120mm coolers. to intake.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Awesome job on the side window, I always wanted to do that to mine when I still owned my prodigy but I was going to cut angled slits in it around where the GPU fan was - nice to see someone else trying stuff like this and definitely not bad for someone who doesn't claim to be a modder.


THanx







If only I had one of those press drills, I would make those holes straight and nice looking. But with a hand drill Its very difficult to make those holes straight. I bought myself one more, so now I can make some experiments on that. Im thinking to make some holes only above gpu cooler areas. Something like this. What do you think about it? how do you think will it improove the gpu temps?










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## andrew27fuq

Hello all!

I'm new to Overclock and LOVE my new BitFenix Prodigy! I'm about 4 hours into my mod and loving every second of it. I've built out probably around 30 different cases (buying and selling on Craigslist for extra cash) and this case is my favorite so far. Going to keep it for myself this time. Here's a couple of pics.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> These are what I am currently considering...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sorbothane-Hemisphere-Rubber-Non-skid-Adhesive/dp/B005JRM3L8/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1374968183&sr=8-7&keywords=Isolate+It%21#productDetails


Jeez those are pricey.. might swing by Home Depot and see what I can find, or even eBay for that matter :\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keymaster07*
> 
> Anyone here have a problem with the rubber handle bending due to the weight of the case and components? Applies more to gaming rigs.
> 
> Thanks
> Key


Yup. My post, just above yours. Lol.


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> Thanx for the advices. After you response I felt ashamed because of this messy cables, so I spent few hours to improove cable management in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now it looks much more better. Ive taken away one ssd to use it as an external storage. Then I mooved another ssd to the bottom and turned all the hard drives conectors to the oposite side.After that I turned a 230mm fan horizontally to get my gpu more air. It was quite tricky because front panel didnt closed with that, so I had to cut some holes to make it fit with that fan.
> 
> After hidding all the wires, I was making experiments how the temperatures will change according to airflow mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and at the end I found out ...LOL....that in all positions od airflow all of the temperatures are the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely no changes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to leave airflow directions as on the photo below.
> 
> I would put my cpu cooler to the back of the case, If I havent bought a 140mm fan. If I put it there I will need to throw away this great fan. I dont want to do that much, because I have just bought it few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want to share some photos of new cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably go sleeving if I had a modular psu. This one I have is a semi modular, so It would be harder to make sleevings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im too lazy for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psu area covers are great for those people who made those big windows in their cases. Im not planning to do that, because I have absolutely no experience in modding and I dont have any of the special saws to do it.... maybe someday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Im just planning to drill a hole for a powerswitch and replace right sidepanel with old meshed side panel. And maybe put there two 120mm coolers. to intake.
> THanx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only I had one of those press drills, I would make those holes straight and nice looking. But with a hand drill Its very difficult to make those holes straight. I bought myself one more, so now I can make some experiments on that. Im thinking to make some holes only above gpu cooler areas. Something like this. What do you think about it? how do you think will it improove the gpu temps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Fantastic difference, really really nice improvement over the previous cabling attempts!

I think that hole grid for your side window would look awesome - definitely would look the best if you could guarantee a way to stay true to that pattern you made.


----------



## Jordan32

hey, guys I got me self a Bitfenix prodigy warrior and love it!

Just wondering what your thoughts on having a liquid cooler compared to air cooler in the case are ?

I was looking at a Noctua which is massive.. or a H100i

Whats the quality/life time of the h100i ?

and was thinking it gave it a cleaner look.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> hey, guys I got me self a Bitfenix prodigy warrior and love it!
> 
> Just wondering what your thoughts on having a liquid cooler compared to air cooler in the case are ?
> 
> I was looking at a Noctua which is massive.. or a H100i
> 
> Whats the quality/life time of the h100i ?
> 
> and was thinking it gave it a cleaner look.


H100i maintains good temps under overclocks at least in my experience, though the stock fans are quite loud so i'd recommend getting some different ones. I also think it looks really nice front mounted, though you do sacrafice your hdd cages, etc.


----------



## Jordan32

Oh, ok thanks.

I was thinking of getting these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007RESG7G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## keymaster07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Oh, ok thanks.
> 
> I was thinking of getting these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007RESG7G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Hi, I suggest you get these Corsair SP120

Because you need static pressure fans to push air pass all the restrictions.

Thanks
Key


----------



## Jordan32

Oh, ok thanks!

I was going to put the h100i at the top, would this give me a cleaner look?

I already got a 200mm on the front!


----------



## keymaster07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Oh, ok thanks!
> 
> I was going to put the h100i at the top, would this give me a cleaner look?
> 
> I already got a 200mm on the front!


well, it depends, but you already have a 200mm on the front then why not mount H100i on top? Otherwise you have no other place to use your 200mm, which becomes a waste.

Thanks
Key


----------



## Jordan32

Thats what I meant









I will try explain a bit more clearly..

I have a 200mm at the front

A 140mm at the back

and was wondering if having a h100i on the the top with two SP120 will be a cool and quiet setup.

Also will it be more easier to work with and give the inside a cleaner look ?

when fitting on a second fan will I need any extra bits?

What is the chance of the h100i leaking ?

And.... What about the quiet edition ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## keymaster07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Thats what I meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try explain a bit more clearly..
> 
> I have a 200mm at the front
> 
> A 140mm at the back
> 
> and was wondering if having a h100i on the the top with two SP120 will be a cool and quiet setup.
> 
> Also will it be more easier to work with and give the inside a cleaner look ?
> 
> when fitting on a second fan will I need any extra bits?
> 
> What is the chance of the h100i leaking ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


I'm sure there are others with more experience with this matter but.

For a cool and quiet setup, the H100i comes with a fan controller software, so you can change the speed yourself. Either quiet, normal or performance mode.

Its quite easy to work with in this case, you might have to test which way the H100i pipes will face depending on the clearance from your 140mm exhaust fan, and whether you have a 5.25" drive installed or not.

I believe the fans comes with extra screws, or H100i has extra? I can't remember.

I haven't heard any H100i leaking stories yet, I personally have a H60 and its doing great, my friend has a H100i since the beginning of the year and its still running perfectly despise him moving the case around.

I hope this helps a bit. I don't have the case yet...will be getting one soon.

Thanks
Key


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Thats what I meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try explain a bit more clearly..
> 
> I have a 200mm at the front
> 
> A 140mm at the back
> 
> and was wondering if having a h100i on the the top with two SP120 will be a cool and quiet setup.
> 
> Also will it be more easier to work with and give the inside a cleaner look ?
> 
> when fitting on a second fan will I need any extra bits?
> 
> What is the chance of the h100i leaking ?
> 
> And.... What about the quiet edition ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


There has been no h100i leaks on ocn thus far that I know of, I actually thought mine had a leak a few months back, but it turned out to be fan oil from, you guessed it...the stock fans, if you want to sacrifice some looks, get some Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans, someone on here was telling me that he put a pair on his h100i, they're apparently really good and quiet, though I'm sure someone here has more knowledge PWM fans than me.


----------



## Jordan32

Oh ok!

Thanks









Does anyone know if I can have a optical drive in the 5.25" bay with the h100i?

and will I be able to move the case around with the h100i in it to other rooms in my house ?

last but not least.. Does the kit come with the coolant pre done ?

Thanks!


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Oh ok!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if I can have a optical drive in the 5.25" bay with the h100i?
> 
> and will I be able to move the case around with the h100i in it to other rooms in my house ?
> 
> last but not least.. Does the kit come with the coolant pre done ?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think you can fit an optical drive in the 5.25" bay while having a h100i in there unless maybe you mod it..Go the easy route and get an external disk drive, and I move my prodigy around all the time with the h100i, no problems at all.


----------



## keymaster07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Oh ok!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if I can have a optical drive in the 5.25" bay with the h100i?
> 
> and will I be able to move the case around with the h100i in it to other rooms in my house ?
> 
> last but not least.. Does the kit come with the coolant pre done ?
> 
> Thanks!


Like MrSharkington said, you won't be able to fit a drive with H100i in it, way too tight. especially you have a 140mm as an exhaust.
If you fit the H100i properly, then there won't be a problem moving your case around.

Key


----------



## Jordan32

Ok, Thanks guys for your help!

I have made my decision that I will just buy two quiet edition fans and than put them on the top as exhausts,

I will then get a good quality CPU air cooler, that has a high clearance for ram such as the corsair vengeance pro. suggestions?

Reason for change is that I want an internal blu ray drive not external!


----------



## keymaster07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Ok, Thanks guys for your help!
> 
> I have made my decision that I will just buy two quiet edition fans and than put them on the top as exhausts,
> 
> I will then get a good quality CPU air cooler, that has a high clearance for ram such as the corsair vengeance pro. suggestions?
> 
> Reason for change is that I want an internal blu ray drive not external!


You could still get a closed loop watercooler such as H60 and mount in as an exhaust, so you will have more space for your blu-ray drive and 2x 120mm fan on top too. Then you don't have to worry about clearance for ram.

But, if you do insist on getting a air cooler, then I believe Hyper 212+ is a good choice. As for the ram, get the vengeance pro Low Profile, so the ram doesn't block too much air coming from your 200mm fan in front.

Key


----------



## Jordan32

wow, thanks for your quick responses!

I have 4 questions.

1. Do you mean put the h60 at the rear of the case ? EDIT* oh do you mean like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hIKEaszXH8

So I can put a fan on the top, with a h80i and then the fan on that ?

2. Is the H80i much better?

3. Will all of these be aduqaute for gaming/overclocking to around 4.0-4.4ghz ? (including the hyper 212)

4. What is the noise like for all of these ?

Thanks!


----------



## keymaster07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> wow, thanks for your quick responses!
> 
> I have 4 questions.
> 
> 1. Do you mean put the h60 at the rear of the case ?
> 
> 2. Is the H80i much better?
> 
> 3. Will all of these be aduqaute for gaming/overclocking to around 4.0-4.4ghz ? (including the hyper 212)
> 
> 4. What is the noise like for all of these ?
> 
> Thanks!


1. Yes, mount the H60 by your 140mm place.

2. H80i is better than H60 BUT I beleive the radiator is a bit bigger, so if you mount that on top you won't have enough space for another 120mm top exhaust fan.

3. my i5 3570k is clocked to 4.5Ghz with a H60 as the only exhaust and only 1x 140mm as intake...since my current case only fits 2 fans -_- but i'm getting 55 - 60c +/- while gaming.
As for the Hyper 212+, its a very good air cooler. For the price of course.

4. They are quiet, IF your fan speed is low, otherwise most fans get noisy during high RPM. Unless you control them yourself.

Key


----------



## Jordan32

All right, thanks for your help









I think that is all my questions for now.. lol


----------



## Mopar63

Okay first if you are going to use the optical bay you will only fit one fan in the top. The H80 will fit fine at the top with the push pull configuration.

As for fan choices the Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans have given me the best results with AiO units. The Corsari SP are okay but if you are going to use them, get the PWM models.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006519%2050001459%2040000573&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&SrchInDesc=PWM&Page=1&PageSize=20

Concerning the feet question...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Jeez those are pricey.. might swing by Home Depot and see what I can find, or even eBay for that matter :\
> .


When you look at other feet replacement options with any amount of lift for the case the price is actually pretty reasonable. I just used Bing reward points for Amazon coupons and ended up getting these for like $3. Actually I bought the 2" mode, they are easily enough for the weight of a fully loaded system and will give me 1" lift on the case for clearance for the air intake. They should be in later this week.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.h...ODW8/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Oh ok!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if I can have a optical drive in the 5.25" bay with the h100i?
> 
> and will I be able to move the case around with the h100i in it to other rooms in my house ?
> 
> last but not least.. Does the kit come with the coolant pre done ?
> 
> Thanks!


If you're on a budget and live in the US, the Cooler Master Seidon 240M is on sale on Newegg:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103181

It's $69.99 after MIR, if you use Newegg's mobile site and pay via Google Wallet (and use promo code "WALLET") you can save an additional $15 and get the final price down to $54.99









I use it for my Prodigy and it fits great. Just like the H100i, it's a dual 120 rad, and is pre-filled. Mounting is incredibly easy, but it doesn't have as many features as the H100i. I just set the fans tot he CPU header and let the motherboard/BIOS's default PWM cooling settings do the work for me.


----------



## DrWit

*ADD ME!*


Code:



Code:


http://www.overclock.net/u/358718/drwit

Been following the thread for ages slowly gathering parts and adjusting the build thought it was about time to upload a pic and join the club

*Component List*
*CPU*: i5 3570k
*Motherboard:* Asrock Z77E-ITX
*GPU:* Inno3d 770GTX
*Ram:* 8GB Vengence
*PSU*: SilverStone ST60F-PS
*SSD:* 250GB Samsung 840
*CPU:* Cooler H100
*Fans:*

4 Corsair SP120 Performance Edition,
1 Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition,
1 Bitfenix Specter Pro LED white 230mm
*Fan Controller:* Bitfenix Recon

Case underwent a bit of modding mainly to solve the problem being discussed above (maintaining 5.25 bay while having 240mm closed loop cooler)

*Mods*
Flip Front plate
Rubber Trim Around PSU bay
Blood Spatter Paint Job Internal/External


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWit*
> 
> *ADD ME!*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/u/358718/drwit
> 
> Been following the thread for ages slowly gathering parts and adjusting the build thought it was about time to upload a pic and join the club
> 
> *Component List*
> *CPU*: i5 3570k
> *Motherboard:* Asrock Z77E-ITX
> *GPU:* Inno3d 770GTX
> *Ram:* 8GB Vengence
> *PSU*: SilverStone ST60F-PS
> *SSD:* 250GB Samsung 840
> *CPU:* Cooler H100
> *Fans:*
> 
> 4 Corsair SP120 Performance Edition,
> 1 Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition,
> 1 Bitfenix Specter Pro LED white 230mm
> *Fan Controller:* Bitfenix Recon
> 
> Case underwent a bit of modding mainly to solve the problem being discussed above (maintaining 5.25 bay while having 240mm closed loop cooler)
> 
> *Mods*
> Flip Front plate
> Rubber Trim Around PSU bay
> Blood Spatter Paint Job Internal/External


Awesome paint job! Looks like blood and bone almost.


----------



## HavocInferno

Hi all,
I'm not a Prodigy owner (yet, but soon) to start off, I am planning to do a build in September, I just have one question to all you owners:

Is the Intel stock CPU cooler sufficient for use in the Prodigy? As in, does it keep the temps reasonably low? I won't do any OC'ing to the CPU (maybe in some years).
I'm asking because I'll have the webshop I order from assemble it and they don't install after market coolers (like the Evo 212 which I would've taken otherwise) and I don't want to have to disassemble the whole thing, then put on the Evo 212, then put it all back together. So if the stock Intel cooler does its job and keeps temps below, idk, 70-80°C (?) under load, it would spare me the work and it would be cheaper as well.

Planned config:
Bitfenix Prodigy
Gigabyte GA-H87N-WiFi (mITX MoBo)
Intel Core i5 4670 (non-k!)
Gigabyte GTX760 Windforce 3X
GeIL EVO Corsa 8GB DDR3-1866 CL9
WD Caviar Black 1TB
LiteOn iHES-something BluRay Drive
Seasonic S12II-520 (520W PSU)


----------



## Mopar63

Stock cooler is pretty much sufficient in any case as long as you do not plan to overclock.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> Hi all,
> I'm not a Prodigy owner (yet, but soon) to start off, I am planning to do a build in September, I just have one question to all you owners:
> 
> Is the Intel stock CPU cooler sufficient for use in the Prodigy? As in, does it keep the temps reasonably low? I won't do any OC'ing to the CPU (maybe in some years).
> I'm asking because I'll have the webshop I order from assemble it and they don't install after market coolers (like the Evo 212 which I would've taken otherwise) and I don't want to have to disassemble the whole thing, then put on the Evo 212, then put it all back together. So if the stock Intel cooler does its job and keeps temps below, idk, 70-80°C (?) under load, it would spare me the work and it would be cheaper as well.
> 
> Planned config:
> Bitfenix Prodigy
> Gigabyte GA-H87N-WiFi (mITX MoBo)
> Intel Core i5 4670 (non-k!)
> Gigabyte GTX760 Windforce 3X
> GeIL EVO Corsa 8GB DDR3-1866 CL9
> WD Caviar Black 1TB
> LiteOn iHES-something BluRay Drive
> Seasonic S12II-520 (520W PSU)


The stock cooler is adequate for low processor loads, but it will get loud when the processor is under load and starts putting out more heat.

What do you plan on using your machine for?
Why not install a heatsink yourself? It's really not too difficult


----------



## keymaster07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWit*
> 
> *ADD ME!*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/u/358718/drwit
> 
> Been following the thread for ages slowly gathering parts and adjusting the build thought it was about time to upload a pic and join the club
> 
> *Component List*
> *CPU*: i5 3570k
> *Motherboard:* Asrock Z77E-ITX
> *GPU:* Inno3d 770GTX
> *Ram:* 8GB Vengence
> *PSU*: SilverStone ST60F-PS
> *SSD:* 250GB Samsung 840
> *CPU:* Cooler H100
> *Fans:*
> 
> 4 Corsair SP120 Performance Edition,
> 1 Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition,
> 1 Bitfenix Specter Pro LED white 230mm
> *Fan Controller:* Bitfenix Recon
> 
> Case underwent a bit of modding mainly to solve the problem being discussed above (maintaining 5.25 bay while having 240mm closed loop cooler)
> 
> *Mods*
> Flip Front plate
> Rubber Trim Around PSU bay
> Blood Spatter Paint Job Internal/External


Nice mod, mind showing the front? and more detail regarding the recon position.

Thanks
Key


----------



## DrWit

Re keymaster 07

The Front panel has quite literally just had the rivets drilled out and flipped upside down and then re-bolted back in place.

The 5.25 bay is only connected from the front not from the side as it is when it is place up top however seeing as it is only holding a fan controller it does not require the additional structural integrity.




I hope that clarify s the process up.


----------



## keymaster07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWit*
> 
> Re keymaster 07
> 
> The Front panel has quite literally just had the rivets drilled out and flipped upside down and then re-bolted back in place.
> 
> The 5.25 bay is only connected from the front not from the side as it is when it is place up top however seeing as it is only holding a fan controller it does not require the additional structural integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that clarify s the process up.


Thank you very much! Because I was just thinking how will I fit a H100i and a recon together.

Key


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> The stock cooler is adequate for low processor loads, but it will get loud when the processor is under load and starts putting out more heat.
> 
> What do you plan on using your machine for?
> Why not install a heatsink yourself? It's really not too difficult


Mainly gaming, some small scale game development due to my university courses...maybe encoding a BluRay/HD Movie every now and then.
So basically often under moderate-heavy load...

Yeah you guys always say it's easy. It's just, I'll buy a 200€ CPU on a 100€ Mainboard and I just don't wanna break anything. I guess I'd even be fine with accidentally breaking the cooler or something as it's pretty cheap compared to the other components, but I'm so afraid of breaking CPU/MB... Probably just nervosity, but still. I mean, it would already be a big relief if the webshop would install the backplate so I don't have to disassemble half the build just to do that...right after I paid them 20 bucks to assemble the parts. Really a bummer they don't install after market coolers...


----------



## bf182

Nice build with the red splatters, I think it'd look better with the logo flipped up the right way though


----------



## DrWit

I feel the same about the logo only issue is the removal and replacement process. Its stuck on pretty firmly and I would not want to damage it in the process of removing and replacing it. Does any one have any experience/tips as to the best way to remove it without destroying it?


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWit*
> 
> I feel the same about the logo only issue is the removal and replacement process. Its stuck on pretty firmly and I would not want to damage it in the process of removing and replacing it. Does any one have any experience/tips as to the best way to remove it without destroying it?


I just checked that for you mate.
I used a smal tiny knife and peeled it off. Its mounted with thin double sided tape.
And it seems the tape is pretty strong so it might be possible to just mount it back again the right way.


----------



## MrSharkington

Okay, I posted a few days back about this but just double checking before I buy. Since my rad is front mounted and I have no HDD cages, will it be completely fine to fit a hard drive in the psu bay by itself? My power supply doesn't really get hot so, but since I don't have a 3.5" drive laying around, can anyone confirm if it will fit?


----------



## Jordan32

ok, I have decided to get a h80i and mount it on the top.

So if I get two new fans to replace on it.. would these suit

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C249QNE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

and leave me room to put in a optical drive?

Also, having these fans does this mean that I can change the speed of the fans down to the quiet edition fans noise with the link software ?

Thanks!


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> ok, I have decided to get a h80i and mount it on the top.
> 
> So if I get two new fans to replace on it.. would these suit
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C249QNE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> and leave me room to put in a optical drive?
> 
> Also, having these fans does this mean that I can change the speed of the fans down to the quiet edition fans noise with the link software ?
> 
> Thanks!


Not exactly, while you can turn down the fan speed the quiet editions have less static pressure; making them quieter. Though I'm sure both are less loud than the stock ones.


----------



## Jordan32

Ok, Thanks!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWit*
> 
> I feel the same about the logo only issue is the removal and replacement process. Its stuck on pretty firmly and I would not want to damage it in the process of removing and replacing it. Does any one have any experience/tips as to the best way to remove it without destroying it?


Just use a hairdryer to heat it up for 30s~1min and it will peel right off. As mentioned, it uses doubled-sided tape. If it doesn't come off, you can use a flat screwdriver or tool to gently pry it off.

I actually took mine off completely as it has a much cleaner look without the logo for the black mesh front. I don't think the Prodigy needs a logo to be recognized.


----------



## bf182

Didn't think about hairdryer. I had to move mine a bit as it wasn't centred, all I did was push hard and slowly and it moved fine. I think you can get another one from Bitfenix if you really mess it up somehow


----------



## Kokin

You can buy them off Newegg as well if you prefer a different color.


----------



## DrWit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> I just checked that for you mate.
> I used a smal tiny knife and peeled it off. Its mounted with thin double sided tape.
> And it seems the tape is pretty strong so it might be possible to just mount it back again the right way.


Thanks that will be next weekends little project


----------



## Lennyx

My little project is turning against me








First i cut the wrong place on the sidepanel. Then im able to make a hellish bend on the top plate








The chemical metal i tried was horrible.
And the gap between the sidepanel and top plate is pretty big, Hopefully filler will do the job. Or else im gonna need to make new sidepanels.

If i knew it was this much work i would have just done the 2 240 rads infront.
Its always a new problem around every corner. But i guess thats the charm with modding


----------



## Darc

So, I've been looking around for feet that could potentially replace the original Soft-Touch feet on the Prodigy, and I've come across two candidates:

Diamond Knurl case feet along with a picture to illustrate it's sitting position and aesthetics.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Or!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Any thoughts? I'm partial to the latter as it is a more minimal design, but either could work quite well.


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darc*
> 
> Any thoughts? I'm partial to the latter as it is a more minimal design, but either could work quite well.


I'd take #2.. they fit the style of the case better imo.


----------



## Assyle

Hey guys,

who has experience in lighting of case?
How mush led strips is needed to light up prodigy properly?
ANd where is better to place them?

I ordered two led strips. 25cm each, and it seems to me that they are not enough to light the case properly.







thinking of buying some more, or cathods will be better than led strips?

What can you advice me?









I planning to have both sides windowed for this case. I want gpu and mobo to be seen in the dark....

Now I got those led strips at the top on the sides, and the light is very poor


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> who has experience in lighting of case?
> How mush led strips is needed to light up prodigy properly?
> ANd where is better to place them?
> 
> I ordered two led strips. 25cm each, and it seems to me that they are not enough to light the case properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking of buying some more, or cathods will be better than led strips?
> 
> What can you advice me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I planning to have both sides windowed for this case. I want gpu and mobo to be seen in the dark....
> 
> Now I got those led strips at the top on the sides, and the light is very poor


I used a single 12" cold cathode and my case glows like the sun, so I kinda think you might be doing something not-quite-right. Try for 12v LEDs and cathodes, not 5 and certainly not 7.


----------



## dman811

How's M.I.C.H.E.L.L.E doing STT? Haven't seen an update in forever.


----------



## ecken

I got the bitfenix brand led strip in blue and it is super bright.


----------



## Mopar63

Darc,

How did you get that straight cut on the bottom arms? Also is the color through out the material or did you have to paint it after cutting?


----------



## Darc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Darc,
> 
> How did you get that straight cut on the bottom arms? Also is the color through out the material or did you have to paint it after cutting?


I did not build that case - only used the picture to illustrate the Diamond Knurl feet. Sorry for the confusion, but I'll PM you the build log to it, if that helps.


----------



## Drifbau5

Got most of my set up. Just waiting for SSD and custom loop parts. So far:

Bitfenix Prodigy
i7 4770k
ASUS z87i-Deluxe
EVGA GTX 770
Crucial Ballistix Tactical Low Profile 16gb
Seasonix x650 Gold


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> How's M.I.C.H.E.L.L.E doing STT? Haven't seen an update in forever.


There might be one tomorrow actually XD. She's running great for a 3770k on an H61 chipset. Was at the Toronto event with the other rigs. 7990s actually just became available near me, and well, there's probably better options around the corner or even here already, but I have't had the time for the research. Installed an H100i in it as well, software fan control, dont get me started, should be standard.

Just got 1k of parts in actually gotta go pick em up tomorrow.


----------



## MrSharkington

I found a 690 for only 600 bucks, do you guys think it will be too hot in this case?


----------



## Jordan32

What do you guys think between these rams ?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006E067UM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

or

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D2LNLBY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

I like the first one for looks as it is fully red and it is rated at 2133mhz.

and the pro maybe better for haswell ?


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> What do you guys think between these rams ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006E067UM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D2LNLBY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> I like the first one for looks as it is fully red and it is rated at 2133mhz.
> 
> and the pro maybe better for haswell ?


first ones all the way


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> I found a 690 for only 600 bucks, do you guys think it will be too hot in this case?


I'm running a titan in mine, you will be fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> What do you guys think between these rams ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006E067UM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D2LNLBY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> I like the first one for looks as it is fully red and it is rated at 2133mhz.
> 
> and the pro maybe better for haswell ?


First ones are not bad, I have a set but the spreaders are massive for no reason.


----------



## bf182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> I found a 690 for only 600 bucks, do you guys think it will be too hot in this case?


Try make sure you have the side panel with holes in it not the windowed one...otherwise you'll possibly have to drill some holes in the window yourself. I heard some people having issues with their cards with no holes there.

I think my next project will be painting the graphics card side wall. It mainly faces the wall so if I mess it up no one will really see it...so it seems like a bit of fun.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> What do you guys think between these rams ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006E067UM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D2LNLBY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> I like the first one for looks as it is fully red and it is rated at 2133mhz.
> 
> and the pro maybe better for haswell ?


I like the look of the Pro more. I have 1866mhz ram and overclocked them to 2200mhz, small difference in benchmarking, no noticeable difference normal everyday use. Just go with what you think looks better. It's Corsair, so really they both are great.

Just make sure your heatsink is compatible with them, if you are going Liquid cooled then of course it doesn't matter.


----------



## cr4p

hi guys,

I have changed the airflow of my case and added a fan in the front as intake. all fans on top are exhaust, and the fan+rad in the back works as pull-exhaust. I have noticed that my cpu full load temps are lower by 10 degrees celsius! Do you think that this setup is efficient, given that the top fans and rad works as exhausts? or will it benefit me if I put the top fans as intake? How about dust build up? Thanks!


----------



## dman811

The top fans have a filter whereas the front and back don't so a lot of people are making their top fans intake and their front and back the exhaust. Dust would probably even less of an issue for you than it is now if you put the front as exhaust and the tops as intake.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> Got most of my set up. Just waiting for SSD and custom loop parts. So far:
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy
> i7 4770k
> ASUS z87i-Deluxe
> EVGA GTX 770
> Crucial Ballistix Tactical Low Profile 16gb
> Seasonix x650 Gold


nice choice of components. The seasonic x650 fits in there but i found i had to really shove it in very hard.


----------



## Thedankcrow

Could I get an Add?








Still very much a work in progress but here's what I got so far.
Hope you enjoy!







Specs:
~Gtx 660
~Intel I5 2500k
~8 gb Corsair ram (2X4 gb sticks)
~1 Tb HDD Western Digital 7200Rpm
~Foxconn H1S6 Mini Itx Mobo
__________________________________________
Ps. The leds are blacklight and really stand out at night.
Pss. Sorry the last picture is a little blurry.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> The top fans have a filter whereas the front and back don't so a lot of people are making their top fans intake and their front and back the exhaust. Dust would probably even less of an issue for you than it is now if you put the front as exhaust and the tops as intake.


but how about hot air movement if I put top fans as intake?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> I have changed the airflow of my case and added a fan in the front as intake. all fans on top are exhaust, and the fan+rad in the back works as pull-exhaust. I have noticed that my cpu full load temps are lower by 10 degrees celsius! Do you think that this setup is efficient, given that the top fans and rad works as exhausts? or will it benefit me if I put the top fans as intake? How about dust build up? Thanks!


If you have the front mesh instead of the solid soft-touch panel, then the mesh will act as a filter.

Dust will get in regardless of your fan setup, but if you have the front and top as intakes, all the air will go out the back as exhaust. Since you would have more intakes than exhaust (4 vs 1) there will be positive air pressure in your case, where all the air will try to escape through all the gaps and would "repel" dust from coming in. You would still get dust because you have intakes, but that's inevitable.


----------



## Drifbau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> nice choice of components. The seasonic x650 fits in there but i found i had to really shove it in very hard.


Thanks! Newegg had it on sale for 80 bucks. I had to have it since Seasonic makes great PSUs and its gonna match my motherboard and colorscheme. But yeah its gonna suck cramming it in there with all the modular cables haha.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> If you have the front mesh instead of the solid soft-touch panel, then the mesh will act as a filter.
> 
> Dust will get in regardless of your fan setup, but if you have the front and top as intakes, all the air will go out the back as exhaust. Since you would have more intakes than exhaust (4 vs 1) there will be positive air pressure in your case, where all the air will try to escape through all the gaps and would "repel" dust from coming in. You would still get dust because you have intakes, but that's inevitable.


i have a gpu that has twin frozer, will it be ok if I put all fans on top as intake? I think the air coming out of the twin frozer comes out in all directions from the gpu


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> i have a gpu that has twin frozer, will it be ok if I put all fans on top as intake? I think the air coming out of the twin frozer comes out in all directions from the gpu


The TF coolers usually blow the hot air towards the PCI-E slot and towards the top (since your card is standing up). If you setup your top fans as intakes, you're basically forcing all the air to go out the rear exhaust.

There's no best way about it, but I would try it out and see if temps are any different. You don't have anything to lose and you can see which is the best setup for you.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> The TF coolers usually blow the hot air towards the PCI-E slot and towards the top (since your card is standing up). If you setup your top fans as intakes, you're basically forcing all the air to go out the rear exhaust.
> 
> There's no best way about it, but I would try it out and see if temps are any different. You don't have anything to lose and you can see which is the best setup for you.


ok guess ill get my hands on it again.







thanks!


----------



## huzzLEE

hi all... i would like to know whether Sapphire HD7970 Dual-X GHz edition will fit inside Prodigy?
i plan to swap my reference 7970 with it but quite doubt it will fit fine inside....


----------



## liekiky

my prodigy with sstube


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzLEE*
> 
> hi all... i would like to know whether Sapphire HD7970 Dual-X GHz edition will fit inside Prodigy?
> i plan to swap my reference 7970 with it but quite doubt it will fit fine inside....


My 7970 Vapor X Ghz with 6 gigs fits just fine


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedankcrow*
> 
> Could I get an Add?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still very much a work in progress but here's what I got so far.
> Hope you enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> ~Gtx 660
> 
> ~Intel I5 2500k
> 
> ~8 gb corsair ram
> 
> ~1 Tb HDD (dont remember the brand sorry)
> 
> ~Foxconn Mini Itx Mobo
> __________________________________________
> Ps. The leds are blacklight and really stand out at night.
> Pss. Sorry the last picture is a little blurry.


I cannot be the only one wanting to know more about this gpu.


----------



## bobsaget

Nice setup and paint on the gpu! Love the white rad


----------



## Seta8967

Hello,

So i bought a prodigy about 2 weeks ago and i thought i measured everything correctly. I ran into a issue where the vga (evga 770+ek waterblock) are too tall that the ports can not be pointed inside otherwise they hit the fans of the radiator. If I put the port on the otherside of the block they prevent the door being closed. I am out of ideas other than maybe a 90 degree elbow connector but wondering if anyone had any solutions other than that as I want it to look nice. I'll attempt to get pics of the area up soon as i can.

Ignore the system below, that was from a long long time ago, i mostly just lurk on this site. not sure how to remove it or what i was thinking when i put i9.... i think i meant i7 900 series...


----------



## Mopar63

Okay my Sorbothane Hemispheres have arrived.



These are around 2" across and about 1 inch tall. The material is a very soft rubber that has a kind of tacky texture to it. I was kind of surprised, I expected the material to be a bit firmer. Mounting is super easy, just peel of the back and stick into place.



As you can see the it works well with the Prodigy and gives the case a nice lift, not as much as the handles did but still plenty for air flow to the PSU.

Once they where mounted I flipped the case over, the soft material dos compress some but there is a still a solid 0.75" or better in clearance. The tacky texturing means these DO NOT slide in any manner. Once you place this case it is not moving unless you lift it and even ten you can feel a tiny bit of resistance as it comes off the surface. The soft material gives a bit and the result is a slight bit of side to side slop. While it is not as sloppy as the original arms there is a bit of play.

All in all these are an okay choice for foot replacement but I personally think I will end up getting some nice feet from MNPCTech. only spent $5 buying these thanks to my Bing Rewards but at full price I would spend the extra on proper feet.

Also I have mentioned trying some car trim for covering the handle holes. The material I have right now is some scrap I got from a local body shop and is in chrome. I am thinking if I got this in flat black it would look rally good. The good news is the trim is available from OReilly's and Autozone. Not going to need the 15" you buy but should turn out nice.

Like the above fee this has an advantage in the fact it can be a temporary fix. It is just taped on tot eh case and can be removed when you want to try something new.


----------



## Thedankcrow

Thanks, guys. Its just a Gtx 660 Reference card I believe. I Just took it apart and hosed it down with some White/Pearl Paint let it dry and apply a few more coats. After It dried reassembled And. Ta-da! White 660. Didn't paint the fan for obvious reasons but I still think it looks good. The white glows under the black light, The picture really doesn't do it justice. Coming plans are to cut a window in the other side, Do some Uv purple Cables sleeves, And Maybe a little bit of water cooling. All in good time









Thanks again SniperTeamTango & bobsaget.


----------



## nepToon

Does anyone know if a HIS HD 7950 IceQ Boost HIS HD 7950 IceQ Boost will fit the Prodigy?

It says 2 Slot in the description but the plastic and the fan stick out a bit which makes me unsure.


----------



## MrSharkington

Ive seen prodigy's with vapor-x cards in them which stick out also though they seem to still fit, someone else will probably have more of an idea than me


----------



## Mopar63

Fan question...

Okay I have the system running with a Water 2.0 Extreme at the top using dual Noctua 120mm PWM fans pushing air into the case. (Fans above radiator) I have put a BitFenix Prodigy 230mm fan in the front, and a Noctua NF-A15 PWM in the rear as exhaust.

Getting good temps on my Haswell, about 60C under load at 4.2GHz. However I have notice the front fan, the 230 is making more noise than I expected. Has anyone ever removed the front frill work on the case frame to see if reducing that turbulence reduces the noise?


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> Does anyone know if a HIS HD 7950 IceQ Boost HIS HD 7950 IceQ Boost will fit the Prodigy?
> 
> It says 2 Slot in the description but the plastic and the fan stick out a bit which makes me unsure.


Okay your mileage my vary but let me explain what I am finding. I have a Sapphire Vapor-x 7960 with 6 Gig. This card has a larger cooler than the 7950 I have, not a lot but some width increase. It fits fine in the Prodigy and di so as well as the Node. However in both cases I have noticed that the 7970 sounds like it is about the hit the end of the runway and go airborne when under gaming loads.

At first I thought this was an issue with the card ad it's cooling but I noticed something. If I take off the side panels the card is nearly silent. If I put it in a large case where it is not close to a side panel it is nearly silent. The grill work on the side panel in conjunction with the fans being so cloe t it result in a great deal of air turbulence and hence noise.

Now I am not 100% sure you will experience the same thing with the HIS card but if the fan is pushed out like these then I am willing to bet it will have a noise issue as well.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seta8967*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> So i bought a prodigy about 2 weeks ago and i thought i measured everything correctly. I ran into a issue where the vga (evga 770+ek waterblock) are too tall that the ports can not be pointed inside otherwise they hit the fans of the radiator. If I put the port on the otherside of the block they prevent the door being closed. I am out of ideas other than maybe a 90 degree elbow connector but wondering if anyone had any solutions other than that as I want it to look nice. I'll attempt to get pics of the area up soon as i can.
> 
> Ignore the system below, that was from a long long time ago, i mostly just lurk on this site. not sure how to remove it or what i was thinking when i put i9.... i think i meant i7 900 series...


I actually had the same problem when I first made my loop, 45 degree fittings/adapters are your best bet. Some 90 degree fittings may still hit the fan.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Fan question...
> 
> Okay I have the system running with a Water 2.0 Extreme at the top using dual Noctua 120mm PWM fans pushing air into the case. (Fans above radiator) I have put a BitFenix Prodigy 230mm fan in the front, and a Noctua NF-A15 PWM in the rear as exhaust.
> 
> Getting good temps on my Haswell, about 60C under load at 4.2GHz. However I have notice the front fan, the 230 is making more noise than I expected. Has anyone ever removed the front frill work on the case frame to see if reducing that turbulence reduces the noise?


It does slightly, at least for my setup (2x 120mm fans with a reversed front panel). If you have the front mesh panel, it will still cause some noise.


----------



## Mopar63

I am seriously debating taking a dermal and cutting out that front grill work. Will mean I will only ever be able to use 200 or 230mm fans in it but if it kills the noise I would be happy.

Also on the video card noise issue I took a couple of pics to illustrate my point. This is a 7950 DualX and a 7970 VaporX 6 gig.




As you can see the 7970 is a fair amount wider than the 7950. As I stated I can use the 7950 in the Node or the Prodigy and it has NO noise issues. The 7970 in either case has a lot of noise but when side panels are removed or the card is in a large case it becomes silent.


----------



## nepToon

SAPPHIRE Vapor-X Card Dimensions 10.83" x 4.53" x 2.05"
HIS IceQ Card Dimensions 11.61" x 6.1" x 2.28"

So that should answer my question, if you're already having problems fitting a VaporX in the IceQ will never fit. would be interesting to mod the side for it though... Really love that card.

Seems like it's going to be PowerColor 7950 3GB. Not that awesome cooling capability but atleast it's quiet.

Thanks Mopar


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> SAPPHIRE Vapor-X Card Dimensions 10.83" x 4.53" x 2.05"
> HIS IceQ Card Dimensions 11.61" x 6.1" x 2.28"
> 
> So that should answer my question, if you're already having problems fitting a VaporX in the IceQ will never fit. would be interesting to mod the side for it though... Really love that card.
> 
> Seems like it's going to be PowerColor 7950 3GB. Not that awesome cooling capability but atleast it's quiet.
> 
> Thanks Mopar


By the dimensions you gave, it should fit just fine, 2.05" is the width of the card, not either of the others.


----------



## nepToon

How can a 2.28" fit if a 2.05" graphics card fits barely?

Am I missing something here?


----------



## dman811

Yes, you are, I was saying that the IceQ 7950 should fit perfectly fine. Nothing I said contained anything having to do with the Vapor-X. The Prodigy has allowance for a little under 2.25" of space for graphics cards, if the 3 systems I have built for customers in them mean anything.


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Yes, you are, I was saying that the IceQ 7950 should fit perfectly fine. Nothing I said contained anything having to do with the Vapor-X. The Prodigy has allowance for a little under 2.25" of space for graphics cards, if the 3 systems I have built for customers in them mean anything.


Issue being that the IceQ is the one that is 2.28" wide...

Btw, anyone know if a Cooler Master GeminII M4 can keep an i5 4670 (so no OC, only stock) at reasonable temps?


----------



## Avonosac

No reason it couldn't, its better than the stock cooler.. which would keep the chip at reasonable temps.

The only thing with Haswell, as with Ivy before it.. you are playing the IHS glue lottery... if there was a crap ton of extra space, therefor extra TIM... you won't get great temps no matter what cooler you have because the contact between die and IHS is poor.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> Issue being that the IceQ is the one that is 2.28" wide...
> 
> Btw, anyone know if a Cooler Master GeminII M4 can keep an i5 4670 (so no OC, only stock) at reasonable temps?










on my part.


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> No reason it couldn't, its better than the stock cooler.. which would keep the chip at reasonable temps.
> 
> The only thing with Haswell, as with Ivy before it.. you are playing the IHS glue lottery... if there was a crap ton of extra space, therefor extra TIM... you won't get great temps no matter what cooler you have because the contact between die and IHS is poor.


Huh, I can figure...I was basically asking cause I wasn't sure on whether such a low profile cooler was enough in such a small case..
Anyhow, I think I found a viable solution: Scythe Katana 4. Not low profile, but still fits, cools rather good (better than any low profile cooler) and the shop I order from mounts it (shame on me for not building myself, apart from putting in the graphics card lol, but assembly is just 20,- there and spares me the fear of breaking anything)

On a sidenote, how long can my graphics card be? I'd like to take the Gigabyte GTX760 Windforce 3X Rev. 2 which is 295mm/11.61in long. The upper hard drive cage will be taken out, does it fit then?


----------



## dman811

People have Windforce3 GPUs all throughout this thread, so yes It *should* fit just fine, but don't take my word on it, ask someone who has a Prodigy and a WF3 card.


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> People have Windforce3 GPUs all throughout this thread, so yes It *should* fit just fine, but don't take my word on it, ask someone who has a Prodigy and a WF3 card.


I ask because the Rev 2.0 is 20mm longer than Rev 1.0. But just saw without the HDD cage you can fit 13.1" cards there (7990/Titan etc), so I should be fine ^^


----------



## Kokin

Not all Ivy chips had poor contact (like mine). If it means anything I can run my 3570K with the stock cooler at 4.2 GHz at stock voltage and it was pretty quiet and cool when I was cleaning up my loop. Gaming would run at around 60c while prime95 would run at 70-80.

That said a lot of chips do/did have bad contact.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> SAPPHIRE Vapor-X Card Dimensions 10.83" x 4.53" x 2.05"
> HIS IceQ Card Dimensions 11.61" x 6.1" x 2.28"
> 
> So that should answer my question, if you're already having problems fitting a VaporX in the IceQ will never fit. would be interesting to mod the side for it though... Really love that card.
> 
> Seems like it's going to be PowerColor 7950 3GB. Not that awesome cooling capability but atleast it's quiet.
> 
> Thanks Mopar


Now remember it will FIT but if it is like the 7970 I have it will be noisy due to being so close to the side and the air turbulence it creates. I really considered cutting out the side grill just using a Demciflex for a filter on the side but the 7950 I within 10% of the 797 performance with a minor overclock, not worth the effort.

Speaking of noise I asked a question about my BitFenix 230mm fan being noisy. The issue was due to the fan sitting against the case frame. I installed 4 thin rubber washers and the noise was cut in half or more.


----------



## Drifbau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seta8967*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> So i bought a prodigy about 2 weeks ago and i thought i measured everything correctly. I ran into a issue where the vga (evga 770+ek waterblock) are too tall that the ports can not be pointed inside otherwise they hit the fans of the radiator. If I put the port on the otherside of the block they prevent the door being closed. I am out of ideas other than maybe a 90 degree elbow connector but wondering if anyone had any solutions other than that as I want it to look nice. I'll attempt to get pics of the area up soon as i can.
> 
> Ignore the system below, that was from a long long time ago, i mostly just lurk on this site. not sure how to remove it or what i was thinking when i put i9.... i think i meant i7 900 series...


Have you tried placing the fans for the rad on top of the case. It would give you some extra space. And to make it look nice you could get the koolance 240 280 shroud for it.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWit*
> 
> *ADD ME!*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/u/358718/drwit
> 
> Been following the thread for ages slowly gathering parts and adjusting the build thought it was about time to upload a pic and join the club
> 
> *Component List*
> *CPU*: i5 3570k
> *Motherboard:* Asrock Z77E-ITX
> *GPU:* Inno3d 770GTX
> *Ram:* 8GB Vengence
> *PSU*: SilverStone ST60F-PS
> *SSD:* 250GB Samsung 840
> *CPU:* Cooler H100
> *Fans:*
> 
> 4 Corsair SP120 Performance Edition,
> 1 Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition,
> 1 Bitfenix Specter Pro LED white 230mm
> *Fan Controller:* Bitfenix Recon
> 
> Case underwent a bit of modding mainly to solve the problem being discussed above (maintaining 5.25 bay while having 240mm closed loop cooler)
> 
> *Mods*
> Flip Front plate
> Rubber Trim Around PSU bay
> Blood Spatter Paint Job Internal/External


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedankcrow*
> 
> Could I get an Add?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still very much a work in progress but here's what I got so far.
> Hope you enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> ~Gtx 660
> ~Intel I5 2500k
> ~8 gb Corsair ram (2X4 gb sticks)
> ~1 Tb HDD Western Digital 7200Rpm
> ~Foxconn H1S6 Mini Itx Mobo
> __________________________________________
> Ps. The leds are blacklight and really stand out at night.
> Pss. Sorry the last picture is a little blurry.


Added...Nice builds guys!


----------



## garz

Hey, I've got a noob question..

How are alot of you folks mounting the ssd to the power supply frame. Sideways.

I am seeing them just laying on their side. Instead of in the bracket enclosure that came with the case.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garz*
> 
> Hey, I've got a noob question..
> 
> How are alot of you folks mounting the ssd to the power supply frame. Sideways.
> 
> I am seeing them just laying on their side. Instead of in the bracket enclosure that came with the case.


There's holes I reckon.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garz*
> 
> Hey, I've got a noob question..
> 
> How are alot of you folks mounting the ssd to the power supply frame. Sideways.
> 
> I am seeing them just laying on their side. Instead of in the bracket enclosure that came with the case.


If you mean this, then yes there are holes there. You have to mount the drives before putting your PSU there though.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> If you mean this, then yes there are holes there. You have to mount the drives before putting your PSU there though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm pretty sure he meant alongside the PSU, kind of like LRT has with his hotswap, minus the hotswap (at least for what I think he is talking about. Personally what I had planned was to have one SSD on either side of the PSU (back when I was planning on putting my next build in the Prodigy), having plexi-panels all around the PSU enclosure and the SSDs and front mounted HDDs. What I would have used to hold the SSDs down were just 2 holes and screws in the bottom of the case in accordance to where the SSD sidemount holes are.


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> There's holes I reckon.


a Mini Hhimuro fits neatly next to the psu.
Did that on mine, just add 2 holes and you´r dome

E:
found a pic of it from my early stages


----------



## garz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> If you mean this, then yes there are holes there. You have to mount the drives before putting your PSU there though.


Yes! This! Thanks for the photo confirmation. This is exactly what I needed to know.


----------



## dman811

Looks like you were right Kokin.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garz*
> 
> Yes! This! Thanks for the photo confirmation. This is exactly what I needed to know.


Glad to have been of service.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Looks like you were right Kokin.


Haha it could have gone many different ways, but it's nice to know that the Prodigy is versatile in letting you get creative with mounting.


----------



## zachcolton2

Hello everyone,

It's been a while since I checked in here on this forum. Lots of cool computers on here, love 'em all. Just for the background info, I'm running the AMD A10-5800k, MSI A75IA-E53, 4 gig 1600 mhz Crucial Balitix RAM and a regular HDD of 500 gigs. Here's an update of my little Prodigy build:

Added a Thermal Take Water 2.0 liquid cooler and pushed some nice numbers overclocking. Currently, I have the bios set at 4600mhz, 2000mhz NB, and 800mhz onboard graphics. Checking cat /proc/cpuinfo shows that the actual MHZ is 4591.633 and it's running stable at that speed for days on end without a freeze or kernel panic. And I added a few blue LED's inside the case.

Here's the top view showing the pump portion of the cooler mounted on the CPU.

On the right side of this picture you can see one of the fans in the radiator/dual push pull fan setup. Sensors read an average of 48c temperature, even under some moderate gaming

The lighting is poor in this image. Had to turn the lights off to show the blue glow in the picture.

I plan on installing one more LED on the underside next.

That's all for now. Thanks,
Zach


----------



## Roxaos

I'm looking to get a GTX 780 for my prodigy build does anyone know it this would fit inside?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121779


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> I'm looking to get a GTX 780 for my prodigy build does anyone know it this would fit inside?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121779


Easily.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> I'm looking to get a GTX 780 for my prodigy build does anyone know it this would fit inside?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121779


As long as you're not mounting a fan + rad to the top, the top part of the cooler will not interfere and will fit fine.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> As long as you're not mounting a fan + rad to the top, the top part of the cooler will not interfere and will fit fine.


Didn't think of that part, I thought of clearance from the door.


----------



## Roxaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Easily.


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> As long as you're not mounting a fan + rad to the top, the top part of the cooler will not interfere and will fit fine.


Yeah I don't plan on installing a radiator anytime soon. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## MrSharkington

Hi everyone! my Demci Filter arrived for my prodigy today (since my original dust filter broke) and it looks quite nice, thought i'd share it with you guys in case anyone is looking to see how it fits.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dman811

Looks good, except the red Prodigy, then again I prefer the white or the blue one.


----------



## MrSharkington

I got it to match my chair haha, it's also my favorite color but each to their own


----------



## cr4p

T_T I think I broke the USB3.0 in the front panels of my prodigy.

BTW, is it okay to have your ssd next to your hdd? like this:


just want to share some of the inside pics of my messy prodigy.


----------



## Kokin

Yep my SSD and HDD were flat against each other until I moved them to the mounts on the PSU cage.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Hi everyone! my Demci Filter arrived for my prodigy today (since my original dust filter broke) and it looks quite nice, thought i'd share it with you guys in case anyone is looking to see how it fits.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How does it sound? Intakes with the stock top filter makes quite a bit of noise.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Hi everyone! my Demci Filter arrived for my prodigy today (since my original dust filter broke) and it looks quite nice, thought i'd share it with you guys in case anyone is looking to see how it fits.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I bought the full set for my black case and love it. No need to open anything to clean filters anymore.


----------



## nepToon

Just got done with paracord sleeving my 24pin cable.


----------



## Mopar63

Okay having a thought and wanted opinions or see if someone has tested this. I notice under load my system temp on the motherboard goes higher than I would like. The current setup is a 230mm intake front fan, a Water 2.0 Extreme cooler with dual Noctua forcing air INTO the case from the top and then a 140 Noctua removing air from the rear. I am trying for a positive air flow setup.

Was thinking today, what if I moved the radiator setup to the front of the case and then put dual 120 at the top blowing in. Would still be a positive air flow but he air from the top down would be cooler and I am thinking it might lower the general motherboard temp.

Any thoughts?


----------



## bobsaget

Hi mopar,

i've pretty much the same fans/radiator setup, but my top 120mm fans are installed as pull on the top of my 240mm. Therefore the hot air of the rad never gets into the case. I've one 180mm as intake on the front, and one 120mm as exhaust in the back.

With this setup, the cpu temps are a little higher than your installation i think (though my [email protected] never exceeds 60°C), but the whole system temp is much better, especially for the mobo and gpu. You can try this way.


----------



## Kurio

Hey mates. Will this loop work? I dont care how it looks, I am just wondering if it will work. If it wont, say it to me.











Cheers friends


----------



## Avonosac

I got some old pictures of my prodigy build.. which is half stalled right now, but in an operational state. Cheers~





Plus a little bit of Titan love just for your guys


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Hi mopar,
> 
> i've pretty much the same fans/radiator setup, but my top 120mm fans are installed as pull on the top of my 240mm. Therefore the hot air of the rad never gets into the case. I've one 180mm as intake on the front, and one 120mm as exhaust in the back.
> 
> With this setup, the cpu temps are a little higher than your installation i think (though my [email protected] never exceeds 60°C), but the whole system temp is much better, especially for the mobo and gpu. You can try this way.


I have considered swapping the radiator setup around to an exhaust but I am striving for that whole positive air flow effect. Might turn around the rear fan and use it for intake if I go exhaust on the radiator.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> I have considered swapping the radiator setup around to an exhaust but I am striving for that whole positive air flow effect. Might turn around the rear fan and use it for intake if I go exhaust on the radiator.


The positive airflow also depends on your fan speeds. My exhaust 120mm fan runs @ 800rpm, which truly is quite nothing, and my top pull fans are pwm and won't go beyond 1100rpm. On the other hand, my front 180 fan seems to push a lot more air. My gigabyte gtx 660ti and its windforce solution also pulls a lot of air into the case from the side.

You could also try to revert your back fan as an intake. I didn't do it because there is no filter and there are a lot of dust and crap in the air here in Paris, especially during summer. It also helps to exhaust the hot air from the gfx

My guess is that you should give it a try and see what's more convenient for you


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> I have considered swapping the radiator setup around to an exhaust but I am striving for that whole positive air flow effect. Might turn around the rear fan and use it for intake if I go exhaust on the radiator.


I still prefer having the radiator as an intake.. yes, the heat passes into your case from the radiator, but that doesn't matter as long as the radiator is getting cool air from outside to cool the GPU/CPU, right? After all, those components heat up the most..

240mm rad intake, 120mm exhaust fans on top and rear


----------



## Kokin

In the front, I have 2x 120mm fans as intake (one push fan on a 120mm rad). At the rear, I use a filtered 120mm as intake and all the air is exhausted via the top 240mm rad with push/pull fans. My PSU does give off some heat but the rear of my case is not backed against a wall and is next to a window.

This setup gives much better temps than having front and top as intakes and only the rear as exhaust and my motherboard runs a lot cooler than before. Even if all the rads were intakes, all the heat was being dumped towards the back of my gpu and motherboard.


----------



## babarasghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> I still prefer having the radiator as an intake.. yes, the heat passes into your case from the radiator, but that doesn't matter as long as the radiator is getting cool air from outside to cool the GPU/CPU, right? After all, those components heat up the most..
> 
> 240mm rad intake, 120mm exhaust fans on top and rear


if u see most of reviews done on these h100 n its variants ... u will conclude that a water cooling loop performs better when fans r as intake sucking fresh n cooler air from out side ... the solution can be having a faster exhaust fans ... keeping in mind the general rule of hot air flow ... best location for a rad can be front mounted with exhausts on top n rear ... having a negative pressure ie exhaust faster than intake is better than having intake faster than exhaust ...


----------



## mshaddix

Figured I'd post some better pics.. they still aren't great. Taken with a smart phone.


----------



## xH2L

Certainly not as spectacular as some of the Prodigys I have seen here, but this is mine:











i5-4670k
MSI Z87i
Asus GTX670 Mini
8GB Kingston HyperX Beast 1600
OCZ ZT 750W PSU

It's not completely done yet, as I'm still in the process of liquid cooling the i5. It will eventually get done as I have some of the parts already, but I just need to wait for some more things to filter in, in order to finish it up. I wanted the setup to be viewable from both sides so I had to make the wire management as simple and minimal as possible. What you see in the pictures is what it looks like plugged in. Nothing is added after I took the pictures.


----------



## dman811

Those 670's are so cute.


----------



## xH2L

Haha they certainly are. And they are some serious performers as well. This card blows my 660Ti PE/OC out of the water.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Hello fellow owners of the Prodigy. I've been planning a rig over at the "Win your ultimate rig" thread and I have a couple questions about this case.

First off will the Seasonic G 650w PSU fit in this case without any modding?

My next question is will a Cooler Master Megaflow fan fit in the front?

Thank you for reading this and have a nice day.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> Certainly not as spectacular as some of the Prodigys I have seen here, but this is mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i5-4670k
> MSI Z87i
> Asus GTX670 Mini
> 8GB Kingston HyperX Beast 1600
> OCZ ZT 750W PSU
> 
> 
> It's not completely done yet, as I'm still in the process of liquid cooling the i5. It will eventually get done as I have some of the parts already, but I just need to wait for some more things to filter in, in order to finish it up. I wanted the setup to be viewable from both sides so I had to make the wire management as simple and minimal as possible. What you see in the pictures is what it looks like plugged in. Nothing is added after I took the pictures.


Love it. Simple, clean, well done.


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Love it. Simple, clean, well done.


Thanks. Much appreciated.

The power cable is a little lopsided though so I do have plans to straighten it out. I just didn't want to bother this time around because I know I am going to have to move some things around once again when I get my liquid cooling system setup, so there was almost no point in making it look super nice since I would have had to tear it out.


----------



## Kokin

@xH2L Is that an aluminum plate at the front?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> First off will the Seasonic G 650w PSU fit in this case without any modding?


Yep, plenty of us use the Seasonic X650/X750 and their dimensions are almost the same. Cables will be a tight fit, but it should be good.


----------



## nepToon

Step by step it's going forward


----------



## Nejihyuga

Im waiting for my cables to the PSU/Sata and Fans, so i really can't be bothering fixing it up all tight and clean.
I do have a question actually, have anyone changed the LEDs of the prodigy? they are so damn bright, i have taken a piece of black tape just to get rid of the worst glow.


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> Certainly not as spectacular as some of the Prodigys I have seen here, but this is mine:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1597114
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1597115
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1597116
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1597117
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1597118
> 
> i5-4670k
> MSI Z87i
> Asus GTX670 Mini
> 8GB Kingston HyperX Beast 1600
> OCZ ZT 750W PSU
> 
> It's not completely done yet, as I'm still in the process of liquid cooling the i5. It will eventually get done as I have some of the parts already, but I just need to wait for some more things to filter in, in order to finish it up. I wanted the setup to be viewable from both sides so I had to make the wire management as simple and minimal as possible. What you see in the pictures is what it looks like plugged in. Nothing is added after I took the pictures.


awsome, one of the emptiest case I´ve seen yet. Good work


----------



## BuToNz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nejihyuga*
> 
> Im waiting for my cables to the PSU/Sata and Fans, so i really can't be bothering fixing it up all tight and clean.
> I do have a question actually, have anyone changed the LEDs of the prodigy? they are so damn bright, i have taken a piece of black tape just to get rid of the worst glow.


Changed mine to red if that helps? Just used a standard 3v LED and worked fine. Mine is still pretty bright though:


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> Certainly not as spectacular as some of the Prodigys I have seen here, but this is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i5-4670k
> MSI Z87i
> Asus GTX670 Mini
> 8GB Kingston HyperX Beast 1600
> OCZ ZT 750W PSU
> 
> It's not completely done yet, as I'm still in the process of liquid cooling the i5. It will eventually get done as I have some of the parts already, but I just need to wait for some more things to filter in, in order to finish it up. I wanted the setup to be viewable from both sides so I had to make the wire management as simple and minimal as possible. What you see in the pictures is what it looks like plugged in. Nothing is added after I took the pictures.


I love DAT clean, very well done mate!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly not as spectacular as some of the Prodigys I have seen here, but this is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i5-4670k
> MSI Z87i
> Asus GTX670 Mini
> 8GB Kingston HyperX Beast 1600
> OCZ ZT 750W PSU
> 
> It's not completely done yet, as I'm still in the process of liquid cooling the i5. It will eventually get done as I have some of the parts already, but I just need to wait for some more things to filter in, in order to finish it up. I wanted the setup to be viewable from both sides so I had to make the wire management as simple and minimal as possible. What you see in the pictures is what it looks like plugged in. Nothing is added after I took the pictures.


Thanks, just gave me some ideas with the side panel of the PSU enclosure, when I get new cabling done for my Prodigy, I will look to 100% steal that idea from you







I still need to grind off the bottom HDD support risers in order to fit my H220 correctly.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nejihyuga*
> 
> Im waiting for my cables to the PSU/Sata and Fans, so i really can't be bothering fixing it up all tight and clean.
> I do have a question actually, have anyone changed the LEDs of the prodigy? they are so damn bright, i have taken a piece of black tape just to get rid of the worst glow.


I don't even bother hooking them up since it's too bright and that side of my Prodigy is facing the wall.


----------



## ensteinfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nejihyuga*
> 
> Im waiting for my cables to the PSU/Sata and Fans, so i really can't be bothering fixing it up all tight and clean.
> I do have a question actually, have anyone changed the LEDs of the prodigy? they are so damn bright, i have taken a piece of black tape just to get rid of the worst glow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I left my power/hdd led cable unplugged, not actually bright at all


----------



## garz

Quick question. I have an ASRock Z87E-ITX motherboard. Would a 10" SATAIII cable be long enough to reach the drive bay at least behind the PSU's cage?

I need to get a SATA3 cable for the SSD I'm about to purchase, that's not too long and came across the Rosewill's 10" cable on newegg.


----------



## aMaNeCeR

Hi, this is mine:

sorry for the quality of photos.


----------



## xH2L

Hey thanks for the kind words everyone! Believe me when I tell you, cramming all of those power supply cables and hard drive in to the hdd cage was no easy task lol, so I'm glad people other than me are enjoying the end result!

@Kokin: Correct. It's an aluminum plate. I was originally going to paint it white, but when I slapped it on just to test fit it I thought it looked pretty cool and out of the ordinary for these Prodigy cases. Just your typical sheet aluminum from Home Depot or similar department store, so I used silicone to attach it to the original front panel, then went with a dremel and trimmed down and then sanded the edges. In order to make the edges rounded of course. I don't think sharp edges would have made sense on this case haha.

I'll keep throwing up some pictures of the liquid cooling system when I'm in the building phase if some of you are interested in seeing it?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aMaNeCeR*
> 
> Hi, this is mine:
> 
> sorry for the quality of photos.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like a great theme.

Are those PSU extensions? I like the white look and I was looking to get extensions since I don't think I have the patience for sleeving myself. Also, what kind of liquid/dye did you use?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> I'll keep throwing up some pictures of the liquid cooling system when I'm in the building phase if some of you are interested in seeing it?


Definitely. You should make a build log just so you have something to look back on.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

could anyone tell me if you could 2x thin 30mm 240mm rads in this case without modding? (1 in the top, 1 in the front)


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> could anyone tell me if you could 2x thin 30mm 240mm rads in this case without modding? (1 in the top, 1 in the front)


It can be possible if you drill a few holes up top to offset the top radiator more towards the rear + mounting the top fans outside of the case. Otherwise you'll have to resort to a 120mm/140mm/180mm at the front and a 240mm at the top if you want to keep everything inside.


----------



## xH2L

Hey Kokin, are you getting a stable 24/7 4.7ghz with that 3570k, all inside that Prodigy!? I want to get my 4670k to a stable 24/7 4.0 just on a single 120mm rad. I'm thinking it should be possible because my room temps never really get that high and I always have a fan blowing on the case anyways. But the only thing I have doubts about is of course, that the Haswells run quite a bit hotter than their predecessors. I'm thinking it should be doable though... Right now my 4670k is at 3.5 with turbo boost turned off, and my temps hover around 30-32 degrees celsius idle, and never reach above 60 degrees celsius when I play something like BF3 or BioShock. Oh, and those temps are on the stock Intel cpu cooler


----------



## Lettuceman

Does anyone know if the seasonic in my sig rig will fit in this?


----------



## dman811

Yes, it will fit, it will just be a tight fit.


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Yes, it will fit, it will just be a tight fit.


That is fine by me


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> That is fine by me


You know, in order to give yourself a little more room to be comfortable, just get a few motherboard standoff screws, screw them on to the case where the power supply goes, and then use the provided thumbscrews to secure the power supply to the standoff screws. It will extend the power supply a little further outside the back of the case, but it honestly doesn't look bad at all, and a lot of people(including me) do that when they want to fit larger power supplies, or preexisting power supplies that they may have lying around that won't fit and they don't want to spend the extra money on a new power supply.

I wanted to buy a new power supply that would sit flush with the case, but I honestly didn't want to take the gamble. Some ATX power supplies are measured at 140 - 150mm, but what they don't tell you is how much length will be added on when you plug in all of the cables, assuming you purchase a modular power supply, or even a semi-modular power supply. Depending on the type of power supply, the provided cables can sometimes make the difference between a tight but clean fit, and either a non-fit, or a "cram it in so hard you break something" fit.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> Hey Kokin, are you getting a stable 24/7 4.7ghz with that 3570k, all inside that Prodigy!? I want to get my 4670k to a stable 24/7 4.0 just on a single 120mm rad. I'm thinking it should be possible because my room temps never really get that high and I always have a fan blowing on the case anyways. But the only thing I have doubts about is of course, that the Haswells run quite a bit hotter than their predecessors. I'm thinking it should be doable though... Right now my 4670k is at 3.5 with turbo boost turned off, and my temps hover around 30-32 degrees celsius idle, and never reach above 60 degrees celsius when I play something like BF3 or BioShock. Oh, and those temps are on the stock Intel cpu cooler


Yes, I've been using 4.7ghz @ 1.264v since I got the chip last year.

I was able to get 4.2ghz @ stock voltage with the stock cooler when I was maintaining my loop, so you should easily get 4.0ghz with your Haswell. Temps with the stock cooler were around 60C as well and would go to 70~80C when using programs like Prime95 to stress test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> That is fine by me


Yep, just make sure to route the power cables before you push it in or else you might have trouble organizing them later on.

I also use a Seasonix X750, but I just keep it flush at the back, no standoffs at all.


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> Hey Kokin, are you getting a stable 24/7 4.7ghz with that 3570k, all inside that Prodigy!? I want to get my 4670k to a stable 24/7 4.0 just on a single 120mm rad. I'm thinking it should be possible because my room temps never really get that high and I always have a fan blowing on the case anyways. But the only thing I have doubts about is of course, that the Haswells run quite a bit hotter than their predecessors. I'm thinking it should be doable though... Right now my 4670k is at 3.5 with turbo boost turned off, and my temps hover around 30-32 degrees celsius idle, and never reach above 60 degrees celsius when I play something like BF3 or BioShock. Oh, and those temps are on the stock Intel cpu cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've been using 4.7ghz @ 1.264v since I got the chip last year.
> 
> I was able to get 4.2ghz @ stock voltage with the stock cooler when I was maintaining my loop, so you should easily get 4.0ghz with your Haswell. Temps with the stock cooler were around 60C as well and would go to 70~80C when using programs like Prime95 to stress test.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> That is fine by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, just make sure to route the power cables before you push it in or else you might have trouble organizing them later on.
> 
> I also use a Seasonix X750, but I just keep it flush at the back, no standoffs at all.
Click to expand...

Good to know!

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Does anyone know if the seasonic in my sig rig will fit in this?


i fit the X760 myself in the prodigy. Very tight and hard to push in but it works fine.


----------



## Djask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> Certainly not as spectacular as some of the Prodigys I have seen here, but this is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i5-4670k
> MSI Z87i
> Asus GTX670 Mini
> 8GB Kingston HyperX Beast 1600
> OCZ ZT 750W PSU
> 
> It's not completely done yet, as I'm still in the process of liquid cooling the i5. It will eventually get done as I have some of the parts already, but I just need to wait for some more things to filter in, in order to finish it up. I wanted the setup to be viewable from both sides so I had to make the wire management as simple and minimal as possible. What you see in the pictures is what it looks like plugged in. Nothing is added after I took the pictures.


This rig is so clean I died from looking at it. On the other hand, how did you get the metal bit where the PSU cage is?


----------



## speedytech7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> Certainly not as spectacular as some of the Prodigys I have seen here, but this is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i5-4670k
> MSI Z87i
> Asus GTX670 Mini
> 8GB Kingston HyperX Beast 1600
> OCZ ZT 750W PSU
> 
> It's not completely done yet, as I'm still in the process of liquid cooling the i5. It will eventually get done as I have some of the parts already, but I just need to wait for some more things to filter in, in order to finish it up. I wanted the setup to be viewable from both sides so I had to make the wire management as simple and minimal as possible. What you see in the pictures is what it looks like plugged in. Nothing is added after I took the pictures.


Not sure if rig or art.... Also not sure if rig is clean or room is. I just finished my build after 4 months (thanks ASUS and EVGA RMA), will post pics when I find my camera (just moved).


----------



## Lutfij

xH2L - you got a build log for that number







? !?!?!


----------



## Nafedz

Hi, sorry if this has been asked a couple times, but will my Chieftec CFT-850-14C power supply fit in the case?

Here are the specs: http://www.game-debate.com/psu/index.php?ps_id=773&psu=Chieftec%20CFT-850-14C

I measured the depth and it is about 16 cm, but the modular parts do stick out a bit.

Thanks!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafedz*
> 
> Hi, sorry if this has been asked a couple times, but will my Chieftec CFT-850-14C power supply fit in the case?
> 
> Here are the specs: http://www.game-debate.com/psu/index.php?ps_id=773&psu=Chieftec%20CFT-850-14C
> 
> I measured the depth and it is about 16 cm, but the modular parts do stick out a bit.
> 
> Thanks!


It's similar to our Seasonic PSUs, it will work, but is a tight fit. You can push it in to be flush at the back or you can choose to add motherboard standoffs to add more space for the cables.


----------



## aMaNeCeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Looks like a great theme.
> 
> Are those PSU extensions? I like the white look and I was looking to get extensions since I don't think I have the patience for sleeving myself.
> 
> Yes, they are psu extensions bitfenix.
> 
> Also, what kind of liquid/dye did you use?
> 
> I use destiled water + Mayhems Dye Deep Blue


----------



## chinoizzle

Hi,

Seeking advice about choosing a CPU cooler to reduce overall heat of case.

Is it recommended to get a closed-loop liquid cooler (corsair H80i) to reduce the overall heat inside the case? Or will an air cooler like the CM Hyper 212 EVO be okay?

Some of the major components will include:
1 HDD 7200 rpm
intel i5-3570k
msi 760 GTX

Thanks!


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinoizzle*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Seeking advice about choosing a CPU cooler to reduce overall heat of case.
> 
> Is it recommended to get a closed-loop liquid cooler (corsair H80i) to reduce the overall heat inside the case? Or will an air cooler like the CM Hyper 212 EVO be okay?
> 
> Some of the major components will include:
> 1 HDD 7200 rpm
> intel i5-3570k
> msi 760 GTX
> 
> Thanks!


I wouldn't be worried about the heat in the case, I'd be more concerned about cooling the important components (CPU, GPU).

I assume your 760 GTX by MSI has a non-reference dual fan cooler, so temperature wise I imagine it will be just fine.

An air cooler is adequate, but I currently use a 240mm CLC mounted to the front intake (Cooler Master Seidon 240M). Keeps my CPU temps very low, the residual heat passes over the motherboard and out the rear exhaust fan.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinoizzle*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Seeking advice about choosing a CPU cooler to reduce overall heat of case.
> 
> Is it recommended to get a closed-loop liquid cooler (corsair H80i) to reduce the overall heat inside the case? Or will an air cooler like the CM Hyper 212 EVO be okay?
> 
> Some of the major components will include:
> 1 HDD 7200 rpm
> intel i5-3570k
> msi 760 GTX
> 
> Thanks!


The stock corsair watercooler fans are far from quiet. I'd say get an air cooler as long as you're not planning to do any crazy overclock (around 5ghz)


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinoizzle*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Seeking advice about choosing a CPU cooler to reduce overall heat of case.
> 
> Is it recommended to get a closed-loop liquid cooler (corsair H80i) to reduce the overall heat inside the case? Or will an air cooler like the CM Hyper 212 EVO be okay?
> 
> Some of the major components will include:
> 1 HDD 7200 rpm
> intel i5-3570k
> msi 760 GTX
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome OCN!

The heat/energy will still be the same regardless of your cooling, but overall temps can be reduced by moving where the heat is dumped.

The closed loop coolers will only move the heat to where the radiator is exhausting to, while the tower heatsink air coolers would do the same thing but is not as flexible though tends to be more quiet.

Some motherboards have bad CPU placements so it is limited to what you can use, which are you currently using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aMaNeCeR*
> 
> Yes, they are psu extensions bitfenix.
> 
> I use destiled water + Mayhems Dye Deep Blue


Awesome thanks for replying.


----------



## xH2L

Thanks again for the kind words everyone! It really means a lot coming from you guys!

A couple questions answered here:

I do have a build log, or at least I had started one but I got sort of lazy and just didn't really take pictures along the way. I will however be picking up where I left off in the thread because I did happen to splurge on some hardware the other night and I have quite a bit of stuff to do. I've got all these ideas and plans floating around in my head and I really want to try and come up with something that will turn this rig into something even better than what it is now. There are also some bits and pieces that I need to straighten out and redo because my OCD won't allow me to venture onward with parts that aren't in near perfect order haha.

So with tl/dr aside, yes, I do have a build log, and although it has almost no content, that will be changing very soon









@Djask: The metal siding that is screwed in to the hdd cage is sheet aluminum. I made preliminary measurements, cut the pieces out a little larger than what the final dimensions would be, and then with a dremel I sanded off the excess parts. The one part that was a real pain in the ass for me was getting the angle just right for the bottom part that you see is bent. I don't have any real specific tools do something like that in one quick motion, so I had to clamp a block of wood to the line where the aluminum was to be bent, then I stuck the whole thing in my table vice, and then took another piece of wood that was the width of the cut out and started to bend it. It took a couple tries to get it bent to the right angle(lolpun), but the result is a clean bend. Aluminum that is that thin tends to warp fairly easy if you're not careful with it.

tl/dr again? Hahaha sorry about that.


----------



## HavocInferno

*ADD ME*





Code:



Code:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/u/358726/havocinferno]HavocInferno[/URL]

PS: The pictures don't do it justice really. Despite not being modded at all, it does really look nice in my whole setup (= +KB, mouse, monitor, speakers, laptop, ext. HDD). I might do a shot of my now tidied up and almost finished setup (missing only a small KVM switch) so you guys can see the final look.

PPS: Specs:
_Bitfenix Prodigy (duh







)
GA-H87N-WiFi
i5 4670 + Scythe Katana 4
Gigabyte GTX770 Windforce OC
8GB (2x4g) GeIL EVO Corsa (1866 CL9)
Seagate Barracuda 7200 1TB
Samsung SH-244BB DVD drive
Seasonic S12II-520_

PPPS: Are the stock case coolers making the little noise I'm hearing? it sounds like some fans and I thought it might be the Bitfenix Spectres not being the quietest fans.
PPPPS: No OS installed yet, BIOS says ~43°C CPU temp and ~50°C system temp on idle. Is that too high?


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> PS: The pictures don't do it justice really. Despite not being modded at all, it does really look nice in my whole setup (= +KB, mouse, monitor, speakers, laptop, ext. HDD). I might do a shot of my now tidied up and almost finished setup (missing only a small KVM switch) so you guys can see the final look.
> 
> PPS: Specs:
> _Bitfenix Prodigy (duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> GA-H87N-WiFi
> i5 4670 + Scythe Katana 4
> Gigabyte GTX770 Windforce OC
> 8GB (2x4g) GeIL EVO Corsa (1866 CL9)
> Seagate Barracuda 7200 1TB
> Samsung SH-244BB DVD drive
> Seasonic S12II-520_
> 
> PPPS: Are the stock case coolers making the little noise I'm hearing? it sounds like some fans and I thought it might be the Bitfenix Spectres not being the quietest fans.
> PPPPS: No OS installed yet, BIOS says ~43°C CPU temp and ~50°C system temp on idle. Is that too high?


First, nice rig! I bet that 770 really roars! And I don't mean sound-wise









As far as the fans and noise goes, I actually have a Spectre as well, and while it is quieter than the stock case fan, the difference between the two are pretty non-existent when both are running at full speed. The only reason I know the difference is because I tested both fans beforehand and it became quite obvious that the cheap stock case fan was a bit louder than the Spectre. So it could be the stock case fan(s), which is/are likely to be the culprit(s), but in my opinion, since your rig is entirely air cooled, you are probably hearing all of the fans running together. One fan alone obviously won't be that loud, but when you have 4 or 5 fans running in a rather small case like the Prodigy, the noise becomes much more audible.

As for your CPU temps, the Haswells do run a little hotter than their predecessors, but the temperatures you see in your bios are not an exact representation of the temperatures. This is because when you are in the bios, your processor is actually under some load, and it is not idle. I have the 4670k and my bios reads the same way and most of the time hovers around 52 degrees Celsius when I am playing around int he bios. As soon as I hit the desktop, my temps are at 33 degrees Celsius @ idle. So I wouldn't worry about what your bios reads to you. If it was hovering at 60+ degrees Celsius, then I would say that something is up, but my processor reads at almost the exact same temps as yours does when I am in the bios.


----------



## shaukj0n3s

Has anyone cut the back of the psu cage to make it support longer psus


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaukj0n3s*
> 
> Has anyone cut the back of the psu cage to make it support longer psus


As long as you didn't have the hard drive extension bays, it would probably work fine, but then you would have the power supply and all of the cables sticking right out of the front which wouldn't exactly look all that great. If you found another way to cover the power supply after you made the cut then I guess it wouldn't look that bad. Still seems like a ton of hassle when you could just find a power supply that actually fits, or even sticks out of the back a little bit.


----------



## shaukj0n3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> As long as you didn't have the hard drive extension bays, it would probably work fine, but then you would have the power supply and all of the cables sticking right out of the front which wouldn't exactly look all that great. If you found another way to cover the power supply after you made the cut then I guess it wouldn't look that bad. Still seems like a ton of hassle when you could just find a power supply that actually fits, or even sticks out of the back a little bit.


I'm making my rog prodigy and wanted an ax860I psu so I don't know how far it would stick out


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaukj0n3s*
> 
> I'm making my rog prodigy and wanted an ax860I psu so I don't know how far it would stick out


It'll stick out more than halfway from the PSU port. I had an OCZ ZT 650W modular PSU that was the same length as that AX860i, and there was no way you could get it to sit flush with the case. You would think modular power supplies would fit better.. but that's not the case, unless you modify the PSU bay.

The design of the PSU port from the Prodigy is abysmal.. what components are you using that would justify using 860 watts?

For anyone interested, a CX500 from Corsair fits (with some squeezing and cable routing), and is more than plenty to power an i5-3570K, 240mm rad, and a GTX 660.


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaukj0n3s*
> 
> I'm making my rog prodigy and wanted an ax860I psu so I don't know how far it would stick out


I don't foresee that power supply sticking out all that much actually. Reason being, I myself have an OCZ ZT 750W which happens to be 6.9 inches in length, whereas the AX860i is only 6.3 inches in length. I have my OCZ power supply sticking out of the back about an inch, and that gives me PLENTY of room to work with the cables and fit a ton of stuff inside the power supply cage.

The only part I am unsure of, is how long the connectors to the power supply cables are on the Corsair. That could make the difference between fitting and not fitting...


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> First, nice rig! I bet that 770 really roars! And I don't mean sound-wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the fans and noise goes, I actually have a Spectre as well, and while it is quieter than the stock case fan, the difference between the two are pretty non-existent when both are running at full speed. The only reason I know the difference is because I tested both fans beforehand and it became quite obvious that the cheap stock case fan was a bit louder than the Spectre. So it could be the stock case fan(s), which is/are likely to be the culprit(s), but in my opinion, since your rig is entirely air cooled, you are probably hearing all of the fans running together. One fan alone obviously won't be that loud, but when you have 4 or 5 fans running in a rather small case like the Prodigy, the noise becomes much more audible.
> 
> As for your CPU temps, the Haswells do run a little hotter than their predecessors, but the temperatures you see in your bios are not an exact representation of the temperatures. This is because when you are in the bios, your processor is actually under some load, and it is not idle. I have the 4670k and my bios reads the same way and most of the time hovers around 52 degrees Celsius when I am playing around int he bios. As soon as I hit the desktop, my temps are at 33 degrees Celsius @ idle. So I wouldn't worry about what your bios reads to you. If it was hovering at 60+ degrees Celsius, then I would say that something is up, but my processor reads at almost the exact same temps as yours does when I am in the bios.


Yeah I see what you mean. I guess I should have set up the OS before wondering. After installing the OS and a few drivers, I started up Speccy to look at the temps and wonders: Everything around 35°C idle. And the noise went away when I installed the Geforce drivers. Seems without anything the gpu fans were running full speed.

Anyway, I do hope the 770 is as much a beast as reviews suggest. I'm still busy setting things up, installing drivers etc. I guess it'll take a day until I can play a game (BF3 Ultra, I'm looking at you







)


----------



## Drifbau5

So whats the best way to secure a DDC pump like the MCP35X to the prodigy. I'm not using any hard drives so I have all that free space in the front.

I got the MCP35X with the EK res top. I was thinking of drilling the bottom of case and mounting it there with some vibration dampening. But before I do that I want to know if you guys have any other suggestions like mounting brackets or something.


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> So whats the best way to secure a DDC pump like the MCP35X to the prodigy. I'm not using any hard drives so I have all that free space in the front.
> 
> I got the MCP35X with the EK res top. I was thinking of drilling the bottom of case and mounting it there with some vibration dampening. But before I do that I want to know if you guys have any other suggestions like mounting brackets or something.


What I did was cut out a piece of acrylic, drilled holes into it that matched the screw holes on the bottom of the case where the hard drive bay would be, and then I drilled holes in the same acrylic piece for the MCP355 mount, then painted the acrylic piece white. Easy install, easy removal.

I did it this way because I did not want to physically alter the case. I don't have any plans of reselling the thing, but I just didn't feel like adding more holes in order to mount the pump, and having a bunch of random unused holes(which would be the hard drive bay screw holes in this case).


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I updated my build log with sleeving pictures. Shortened and sleeved my Power cord with Lutro0 sata sleeve. Very nice!




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## speedytech7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> I updated my build log with sleeving pictures. Shortened and sleeved my Power cord with Lutro0 sata sleeve. Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where would I look for such a nicely constructed power cable?


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedytech7*
> 
> Where would I look for such a nicely constructed power cable?


http://www.overclock.net/t/871183/guide-how-to-sleeve-a-psu-power-cord

I'd recommend a 14awg power cord and Lutro0's Sata sleeving. You can get the ends from Lutro0 though if you're willing to wait you can get them cheaper from China.

My cord made with the red/black Sata sleeving:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Aibohphobia

double-post


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedytech7*
> 
> Where would I look for such a nicely constructed power cable?


Can make your own or I can make it for you, if you pay me of course for the materials and such.


----------



## Drifbau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> What I did was cut out a piece of acrylic, drilled holes into it that matched the screw holes on the bottom of the case where the hard drive bay would be, and then I drilled holes in the same acrylic piece for the MCP355 mount, then painted the acrylic piece white. Easy install, easy removal.
> 
> I did it this way because I did not want to physically alter the case. I don't have any plans of reselling the thing, but I just didn't feel like adding more holes in order to mount the pump, and having a bunch of random unused holes(which would be the hard drive bay screw holes in this case).


Good Idea I like it! Thanks!


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> Good Idea I like it! Thanks!


Yeah I mean you could do the same thing with other materials too if you want. It actually shouldn't be too hard to find a piece of plate metal or something of the sort at your local department store that may just fit the dimensions perfectly. It's a pretty small area. I also would have suggested sheet aluminum which is more readily available, but generally the sheet aluminum that IS readily available might be too thin for this application, and would look flimsy.

Acrylic is your best bet. It's strong, easy to find, and cheap as hell so if you don't like the cut, just keep trying until you do.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaukj0n3s*
> 
> I'm making my rog prodigy and wanted an ax860I psu so I don't know how far it would stick out


It's the same dimensions as my Seasonic PSU, so yes you can make it flush with the rear side. It will just be a tight fit and you'll have to organize your cables before you push it in.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> *ADD ME*


Added









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> I updated my build log with sleeving pictures. Shortened and sleeved my Power cord with Lutro0 sata sleeve. Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice work!









Here is my guide for sleeving a PSU cable...


----------



## hernan86

Nice mod guys! I really like it


----------



## Jordan32

hey guys, just wondering what 120gb SSD I should get for my prodigy ?

I am looking at a price range of $100 - $125

I am from Australia so websites such as

http://www.msy.com.au/default.jsp?category=15

&

http://www.pccasegear.com/

will be where I will buy from.

Thanks !


----------



## dman811

I recommend the Samsung 840 Pro 128GB if you can justify the extra $20 for the higher write speeds, if not then the Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB is a fairly good choice, as well as the Plextor M5-PRO 128GB for only $10 more than you specified.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> hey guys, just wondering what 120gb SSD I should get for my prodigy ?
> 
> I am looking at a price range of $100 - $125
> 
> I am from Australia so websites such as
> 
> http://www.msy.com.au/default.jsp?category=15
> 
> &
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/
> 
> will be where I will buy from.
> 
> Thanks !


I brought a normal 840 250gb from pc case gear and it's quite fast, though if you really want a crazy fast ssd with good quality, then i can definitely vouch for the 840 pro ssd


----------



## Roxaos

Currently in the process of installing the front I/O panel headers, but I have been stumped. There are triangles on the headers for the power, reset, hd led, and power led. I'm not sure if these triangles mean that side is positive or negative/ grounded. Anyone have any pointers?


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> Currently in the process of installing the front I/O panel headers, but I have been stumped. There are triangles on the headers for the power, reset, hd led, and power led. I'm not sure if these triangles mean that side is positive or negative/ grounded. Anyone have any pointers?


To know where the front panel headers truly go, you need to read what is in the manual for your specific motherboard. All I can tell you for sure is that those triangles should be facing outwards. There will generally be two rows of pins for you to connect those headers to, and on one row the triangles should be facing outwards, and on the other row, the triangles for the other headers that are assigned to that row of pins should ALSO be facing outwards. It's a little difficult for me to explain it perfectly clear, but you need to consult your motherboards manual to be 100% sure of where each header goes.


----------



## Roxaos

I took a screen shot of the manual.  it's just that I'm not completely certain what the triangles mean.


----------



## speedytech7

If you hook it up backwards it just won't light, can't hurt anything.


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> I took a screen shot of the manual.  it's just that I'm not completely certain what the triangles mean.


Don't worry about the triangles. Anything that has lettering or the triangles on it, face that side outwards. If you don't understand what I am saying or if I'm not explaining myself more clearly, then just plug the headers in to their correct slots on the motherboard and just test them out. You won't destroy anything. If the LEDs don't light up, turn your computer off, turn the header around, turn your computer back on and test again.


----------



## Re-Evolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> Currently in the process of installing the front I/O panel headers, but I have been stumped. There are triangles on the headers for the power, reset, hd led, and power led. I'm not sure if these triangles mean that side is positive or negative/ grounded. Anyone have any pointers?


The triangle is the symbol for a diode (LED) *POS-->|--NEG*


----------



## renrenderla

Hi guys!

Just wanna share my modded BitFenix Prodigy who won 1st Runner up for the Small Form Factor Category
during the Annual Davao Cyber Expo last July 26-28,2013 - Davao City, Philippines







Hope you like em guys!


----------



## Re-Evolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renrenderla*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Just wanna share my modded BitFenix Prodigy who won 1st Runner up for the Small Form Factor Category
> during the Annual Davao Cyber Expo last July 26-28,2013 - Davao City, Philippines
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like em guys!


Very NICE! Any chance of getting an isometric view? I would like to see what the angled slots at the top are.


----------



## renrenderla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Re-Evolution*
> 
> Very NICE! Any chance of getting an isometric view? I would like to see what the angled slots at the top are.


Thanks Re-Evo!

Here are some additional shots!


----------



## bobsaget

It's beautiful, i love it.


----------



## Chalupa

I just learned about this case today and it's making me rethink my new computer build. I've never used a Mini-ITX case and I wanted to know the disadvantages and advantages. I also have a few questions in particular with this case.

First, I was looking at buying a EVGA ACX GTX 770. Does this GPU fit inside the case without any problems?
I currently have a Seasonic x750. Would I have to buy a different power supply?
Are there any other major component changes I need to make outside of the motherboard?


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa*
> 
> I just learned about this case today and it's making me rethink my new computer build. I've never used a Mini-ITX case and I wanted to know the disadvantages and advantages. I also have a few questions in particular with this case.
> 
> First, I was looking at buying a EVGA ACX GTX 770. Does this GPU fit inside the case without any problems?
> I currently have a Seasonic x750. Would I have to buy a different power supply?
> Are there any other major component changes I need to make outside of the motherboard?


Yes the EVGA will fit.
The X750 will barely fit. I had a hard time putting in my x760.
You might have to change your cpu cooler depending on the mobo you will get.

The main disadvantage to me is the lack of pci / pci e ports (no sound card)


----------



## Chalupa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Yes the EVGA will fit.
> The X750 will barely fit. I had a hard time putting in my x760.
> You might have to change your cpu cooler depending on the mobo you will get.
> 
> The main disadvantage to me is the lack of pci / pci e ports (no sound card)


I would be building a new computer. I was just going to see if I could cut costs on the power supply.

I'm a pretty big music person and have a sound card at the moment. I can't have a sound card with an ITX board? Do any of the Z87i boards have good/great on-board sound?


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa*
> 
> I would be building a new computer. I was just going to see if I could cut costs on the power supply.
> 
> I'm a pretty big music person and have a sound card at the moment. I can't have a sound card with an ITX board? Do any of the Z87i boards have good/great on-board sound?


>good onboard sound

just buy a DAC


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> Currently in the process of installing the front I/O panel headers, but I have been stumped. There are triangles on the headers for the power, reset, hd led, and power led. I'm not sure if these triangles mean that side is positive or negative/ grounded. Anyone have any pointers?


The triangle represents where the positive pin is. What I did was just detach the cables from the front panel I/O PCB and attached the cables to the motherboard first. This let me "hide" the cables below the motherboard.


----------



## Lutfij

What I know of the Z87 boards is that Asus ROG Impact has a dedicated soundcard while the Asrock Z87E itx has the ALC1150. Both are the cream of the crop tech and both have their pros and cons - might be debatable about software upmixing but I have yet to see that









But if that doesn't satisfy you, there's always the DAC option...







?


----------



## Chalupa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> What I know of the Z87 boards is that Asus ROG Impact has a dedicated soundcard while the Asrock Z87E itx has the ALC1150. Both are the cream of the crop tech and both have their pros and cons - might be debatable about software upmixing but I have yet to see that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if that doesn't satisfy you, there's always the DAC option...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Does anyone have a good educated guess for the price of the Asus board?


----------



## shaukj0n3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa*
> 
> Does anyone have a good educated guess for the price of the Asus board?


Probably around $250 ish


----------



## Chalupa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaukj0n3s*
> 
> Probably around $250 ish


And should it be available by the beginning of next month or is there no good estimation?


----------



## shaukj0n3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa*
> 
> And should it be available by the beginning of next month or is there no good estimation?


1-3 weeks according to some amazon sellers


----------



## Ravien

So, new BitFenix owner here, and newly registered at the forum due to the fact that I need suggestions. 8000 posts is a lot to thread through, and what I have seen kinda scares me. I was looking at getting the Spectre Pro 230mm, and what I notice is that everyone who has it installed has removed both 3.5" drive bays. Being as I am using a 3.5" drive bay, that kinda doesn't work for me. Is it too thick to install without taking the HD bay out?


----------



## Roxaos

I have a b
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ravien*
> 
> So, new BitFenix owner here, and newly registered at the forum due to the fact that I need suggestions. 8000 posts is a lot to thread through, and what I have seen kinda scares me. I was looking at getting the Spectre Pro 230mm, and what I notice is that everyone who has it installed has removed both 3.5" drive bays. Being as I am using a 3.5" drive bay, that kinda doesn't work for me. Is it too thick to install without taking the HD bay out?


I have a bitfenix spectre 230mm with both hard disk bays installed, you don't really need to remove anything but the expansion bay from personal experience.


----------



## ensteinfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ravien*
> 
> So, new BitFenix owner here, and newly registered at the forum due to the fact that I need suggestions. 8000 posts is a lot to thread through, and what I have seen kinda scares me. I was looking at getting the Spectre Pro 230mm, and what I notice is that everyone who has it installed has removed both 3.5" drive bays. Being as I am using a 3.5" drive bay, that kinda doesn't work for me. Is it too thick to install without taking the HD bay out?


Sure

Mine has the 230 spectre and the bottom (smaller) hdd case in place.

Edit: lol double answer, well two answer always better than no answer


----------



## Chalupa

I have decided to build a Mini-ATX computer with the Prodigy. I can't help it - I fell in love with this case the moment I saw it. I'm not building until next month so I can afford to wait for the ROG Maximus VI Impact.

How good will the sound be on the ROG Maximus IV? I currently have a Xonar DG by Asus. Will it be better than that?
I really like the Corsair Liquid Cooler's, can I fit a H100i without modding or should I just use an H80i?
What power supply will work best for a build like this? 550w or 650w? (I will be using a GTX 770)

Thanks for the help so far guys. I can't wait to build it next month!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa*


Quote:


> I have decided to build a Mini-ATX computer with the Prodigy. I can't help it - I fell in love with this case the moment I saw it. I'm not building until next month so I can afford to wait for the ROG Maximus VI Impact.


Glad to hear it, even though I don't have one myself, I feel the same way.
Quote:


> How good will the sound be on the ROG Maximus IV? I currently have a Xonar DG by Asus. Will it be better than that?


It probably won't be better than a real sound card, but it probably won't be bad. Your best bet would be to get an external DAC and AMP.
Quote:


> I really like the Corsair Liquid Cooler's, can I fit a H100i without modding or should I just use an H80i?


You can easily fit an H100i in here, but you will lose access to your front OOD bay (which most don't use).
Quote:


> What power supply will work best for a build like this? 550w or 650w? (I will be using a GTX 770)


A 550W can probably handle what you want (depending on the other hardware you will be buying), but guaranteed, a 650 can handle anything you want, and more.
Quote:


> Thanks for the help so far guys. I can't wait to build it next month!


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Assyle

Hi everyone









it would be cool if you will ad me to an owners club









anyway, I just started modding my prodigy a little bit. Im a total noob in all those modding stuff, so it was just an attempt to make this case a bit more convinient for myself









I removed case IO panel. Since I dont need whose hd audio outputs and inputs, and Im enough of mobo usb ports Ive cutted only on/off button from stock io panel and placed it to the bottom








I wanted to place windowed side panel to the right side of the case, but in this case it should be upside down. So I decided to place it and cut the back edge for the screws. Its not perfect but at least it it my first experience









Since it was pretty hard to install corsair h100i to prodigy with fan controller Im thinking of placing a fancontroller to a side panel under a window. Did anyone done it? And what do you think about this guys? Is it a good idea or its just stupid?








Something like this


probably tommorow I will try to cut long holes in window for a gpu. Im not sure if I will do it good, but I will try









I have a quite cheap mobo msi b75 there, and Im facing some issues with that, so probably in next few months I will change it to something better. How do you think what mobo I should choose? there are not many of them for 1155 in miniITx formfactor so I dont know. I was thinking of evga z77 stinger, but its quite expensive. Cant say something bad about msi mobo, but probably new mobo wont be msi. I just want to use something new









anyway here are some photos of my rig







Would be happy for some suggestions







Since those side panels are quite cheap I can do some experiments a little bit










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



on/off/reset button on the bottom

cut for mobo plate to mount side panel upside down on the right side

And the case itself. I put some led strips to the bottom and cold cathodes inside.


----------



## dman811

That power button is pretty sweet.


----------



## timerwin63

Well, friends, I'd like to be added. I'd like to apologize ahead of time for the horrible picture (taken at around 3 AM today, needed flash b/c no lights







) and dinky build. The REAL build will be happening some time in December, at which time I'll be doing a build log of my first WC'd build and my first modding escapades. Anyway, here's my little baby.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Well, friends, I'd like to be added. I'd like to apologize ahead of time for the horrible picture (taken at around 3 AM today, needed flash b/c no lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and dinky build. The REAL build will be happening some time in December, at which time I'll be doing a build log of my first WC'd build and my first modding escapades. Anyway, here's my little baby.


Is that a Cougar Vortex?

I hear not to mount those horizontally, unless it is acting as an intake. The oil/lubricant will flow away from the shaft and you'll start getting increasing amounts of friction. I'd mount it on the rear, or front instead.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Is that a Cougar Vortex?
> 
> I hear not to mount those horizontally, unless it is acting as an intake. The oil/lubricant will flow away from the shaft and you'll start getting increasing amounts of friction. I'd mount it on the rear, or front instead.


Thanks, I never knew that. I actually have two of them there (one inside the drive cage, behind a fan controller), but I guess I'll have to swap them to a "wind tunnel" style pulling air over the mobo. As a side note, I'm thinking of hooking up some Scythe GT's for my top rad fans in my loop. Those tend to work fine horizontally, right?

Still new to the whole computer scene, the Prodigy will be my second build. Hope it comes out alright, and I could use all the help I can get.


----------



## Chalupa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Glad to hear it, even though I don't have one myself, I feel the same way.
> It probably won't be better than a real sound card, but it probably won't be bad. Your best bet would be to get an external DAC and AMP.
> You can easily fit an H100i in here, but you will lose access to your front OOD bay (which most don't use).
> A 550W can probably handle what you want (depending on the other hardware you will be buying), but guaranteed, a 650 can handle anything you want, and more.
> Can't wait to see it!


Would a H80i fit without sacrificing the ODD bay? I wouldn't mind having an optical drive or fan controller there.

I'll go with a 650W then because I'm not sure what I'll be adding in the future.

Thanks for the answers.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa*
> 
> Would a H80i fit without sacrificing the ODD bay? I wouldn't mind having an optical drive or fan controller there.
> 
> I'll go with a 650W then because I'm not sure what I'll be adding in the future.
> 
> Thanks for the answers.


Definitely, if you positioned the cooler the right way. And a 650w will definitely work for what you need it for, but if you plan on upgrading your card, processor, etc, in the future on the same PSU, you may want to go 750.


----------



## MrSharkington

Do you guys think my case would be fine with just an exhaust and two fans in push on my rad? its just cause ive noticed my top fan is pushing against my h100i tubes and im a bit paranoid about it.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Do you guys think my case would be fine with just an exhaust and two fans in push on my rad? its just cause ive noticed my top fan is pushing against my h100i tubes and im a bit paranoid about it.


I have a 240mm rad mounted in front, with fans in a push configuration. Ensures that cold air is hitting the fins, then the warm air passes over my motherboard and out the rear with a 120mm exhaust fan. I didn't even bother putting fans in the top 2x 120 slots since I like using the hatch to access components (rather than opening the side panels)


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> I have a 240mm rad mounted in front, with fans in a push configuration. Ensures that cold air is hitting the fins, then the warm air passes over my motherboard and out the rear with a 120mm exhaust fan. I didn't even bother putting fans in the top 2x 120 slots since I like using the hatch to access components (rather than opening the side panels)


Thanks for the reply, and yeah, accessing stuff from the top is quite helpful


----------



## Roxaos

Does anyone know if a Seasonic X series 650w would be enough to power a 7990? Since the recent price cut I've been thinking of going that route instead of a gtx 780


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> Does anyone know if a Seasonic X series 650w would be enough to power a 7990? Since the recent price cut I've been thinking of going that route instead of a gtx 780


Yep, a 7990 will typically consume 250~275W on average and will go up to 350W when put to max load. Should be more than enough to overclock the 7990 + your CPU if you plan to do that as well as support a custom water loop.


----------



## barebackbadger

Maybe someone can help








I have got the bitfenix fans that came with the case in the roof of my prodigy, not using them, Just got them there!
I have only just noticed after testing for noise etc that the bitfenix fans have white leds in









Now here is my question, if there anyway just to have the leds on and not the fans? Obviously i know that means probably knackering up the fans etc
But i aint bothered, just wondered if i could just have the leds on when the pc is on and not the fans?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Maybe someone can help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have got the bitfenix fans that came with the case in the roof of my prodigy, not using them, Just got them there!
> I have only just noticed after testing for noise etc that the bitfenix fans have white leds in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here is my question, if there anyway just to have the leds on and not the fans? Obviously i know that means probably knackering up the fans etc
> But i aint bothered, just wondered if i could just have the leds on when the pc is on and not the fans?


Interesting, it normally comes with non-LED fans. That said, the LEDs share the same power source as the fan motor, so unless you decide to separate the LEDs from the fan's PCB, there's no way to turn on the LEDs without the fan running.

Couldn't you just run them as is? The Spectre fans are pretty quiet, though they don't push much air.


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa*
> 
> I have decided to build a Mini-ATX computer with the Prodigy. I can't help it - I fell in love with this case the moment I saw it. I'm not building until next month so I can afford to wait for the ROG Maximus VI Impact.
> 
> How good will the sound be on the ROG Maximus IV? I currently have a Xonar DG by Asus. Will it be better than that?
> I really like the Corsair Liquid Cooler's, can I fit a H100i without modding or should I just use an H80i?
> What power supply will work best for a build like this? 550w or 650w? (I will be using a GTX 770)
> 
> Thanks for the help so far guys. I can't wait to build it next month!


i got an i5 4670, gtx770 oc, 1 hdd, 1 odd and 8gb ram running on a Seasonic S12II 520W. No issues so far, delivers enough even for Burn-In load on furmark.


----------



## babarasghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chalupa*
> 
> I have decided to build a Mini-ATX computer with the Prodigy. I can't help it - I fell in love with this case the moment I saw it. I'm not building until next month so I can afford to wait for the ROG Maximus VI Impact.
> 
> How good will the sound be on the ROG Maximus IV? I currently have a Xonar DG by Asus. Will it be better than that?
> I really like the Corsair Liquid Cooler's, can I fit a H100i without modding or should I just use an H80i?
> What power supply will work best for a build like this? 550w or 650w? (I will be using a GTX 770)
> 
> Thanks for the help so far guys. I can't wait to build it next month!
> 
> 
> 
> i got an i5 4670, gtx770 oc, 1 hdd, 1 odd and 8gb ram running on a Seasonic S12II 520W. No issues so far, delivers enough even for Burn-In load on furmark.
Click to expand...

I'm using a non modular psu the octopus ... Tx750 so u can fit any psu in it ... With standard dimensions but modular is recommended

About cooler h100i wud fit in perfectly ...

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxaos

Ok I've ran into a problem. I've assembled every component into my build (save for gpu) and am attempting to turn it on. Nothing... I'm not completely sure if it's the way the front panel headers are connected, I've tried different orientations but none of them seem to work. Any suggestions?


----------



## shaukj0n3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> Ok I've ran into a problem. I've assembled every component into my build (save for gpu) and am attempting to turn it on. Nothing... I'm not completely sure if it's the way the front panel headers are connected, I've tried different orientations but none of them seem to work. Any suggestions?


What mobo do you have


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> Ok I've ran into a problem. I've assembled every component into my build (save for gpu) and am attempting to turn it on. Nothing... I'm not completely sure if it's the way the front panel headers are connected, I've tried different orientations but none of them seem to work. Any suggestions?


Is the rear switch for your PSU in the on position? Most common mistake I've found









Double check your motherboard's manual for the pin layouts for the front panel connectors


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Interesting, it normally comes with non-LED fans. That said, the LEDs share the same power source as the fan motor, so unless you decide to separate the LEDs from the fan's PCB, there's no way to turn on the LEDs without the fan running.
> 
> Couldn't you just run them as is? The Spectre fans are pretty quiet, though they don't push much air.


i got the Anniversary CK edition Prodigy if that makes a difference?
i got 2 clear 120mm fans both with LEDs
and 1 black 120mm fan without LED

was looking for my case to be as silent as possible, so didnt want the extra fan running
think i will just leave then
thanks


----------



## Roxaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Is the rear switch for your PSU in the on position? Most common mistake I've found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double check your motherboard's manual for the pin layouts for the front panel connectors


Yes it was on the on position lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaukj0n3s*
> 
> What mobo do you have


I have an Asrock Z87e-itx


----------



## barebackbadger

just a quicky guys
what are the quietest 120mm fans with LED's but with decent airflow? in game the spectre's are staying at 800rpm and not cooling my case down
also the same but 180mm-200mm (LED's not essential on this but a bonus)


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> Yes it was on the on position lol


Is your voltage switch set to 115, or 230?


^This thing

Also, does it power on, then shut off, or will it just not power on?


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Is your voltage switch set to 115, or 230?
> 
> 
> ^This thing
> 
> Also, does it power on, then shut off, or will it just not power on?


The Seasonic X650 is an Active PFC and does not have a manual voltage switch.

Also, I doubt it's anything more than user error. He's most likely not plugging the headers in correctly.


----------



## Roxaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> The Seasonic X650 is an Active PFC and does not have a manual voltage switch.
> 
> Also, I doubt it's anything more than user error. He's most likely not plugging the headers in correctly.




^


----------



## Roxaos

I've tried different front panel connector orientations but none of them seem to work, hopefully my mobo is fine.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> I've tried different header orientations but none of them seem to work, hopefully nothing is wrong with my MOBO >_<


Umm.. that power supply switch is off..

O = off
I = on

Back to my previous comment: "Is the rear switch for your PSU in the on position?"


----------



## Roxaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Umm.. that power supply switch is off..
> 
> O = off
> I = on
> 
> Back to my previous comment: "Is the rear switch for your PSU in the on position?"


That picture was to show that I had no voltage switch, not the proper position of an ON PSU power switch, and yes, when I was testing for power it was in the I - ON position.


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> That picture was to show that I had no voltage switch, not the proper position of an ON PSU power switch, and yes, when I was testing for power it was in the I - ON position.


You took a picture of your power supply, which is almost useless to us, but no picture of your motherboard and how you actually have the headers plugged in?

Get your headers plugged in the way you think it's correct, take a picture of that, and then we will tell you what's wrong with it. Since I can't stress enough that this is most likely user error.


----------



## Roxaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> You took a picture of your power supply, which is almost useless to us, but no picture of your motherboard and how you actually have the headers plugged in?
> 
> Get your headers plugged in the way you think it's correct, take a picture of that, and then we will tell you what's wrong with it. Since I can't stress enough that this is most likely user error.





Motherboard: Asrock Z87e-ITX


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> That picture was to show that I had no voltage switch, not the proper position of an ON PSU power switch, and yes, when I was testing for power it was in the I - ON position.


Oh haha okay that makes more sense now that you put it into context. Carry on









Hm.. the header placement looks fine.. is your 24-pin cable connected? 4/8 pin ATX/EPS12V cable connected?

I've never had DOA parts in my experience, trying to rule out all the obvious before having you consider refund/replace/RMA parts :\


----------



## Roxaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Oh haha okay that makes more sense now that you put it into context. Carry on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm.. the header placement looks fine.. is your 24-pin cable connected? 4/8 pin ATX/EPS12V cable connected?
> 
> I've never had DOA parts in my experience, trying to rule out all the obvious before having you consider refund/replace/RMA parts :\


----------



## Roxaos

Not sure if this is a stupid question but, will a power supply turn on if there are unused cables connected to it? I have an 8/6 pin PCIe cord connected for future use when I get my GPU, and a molex cord for my fan controller coming in on tuesday.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> Not sure if this is a stupid question but, will a power supply turn on if there are unused cables connected to it? I have an 8/6 pin PCIe cord connected for future use when I get my GPU, and a molex cord for my fan controller coming in on tuesday.


Yeah, should turn on fine. I have a ton of unused cables dangling from my CX500


----------



## barebackbadger

Does nothing happen at all when you turn it on?
Had this issue once on a different case.. It was a faulty power button.
Try putting the reset button header where the power button is on your motherboard and then press your reset button to see if that powers the system on

Another thing, take off the usb3 cable off the motherboard.. Just trying to rule out things here buddy


----------



## Roxaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Does nothing happen at all when you turn it on?
> Had this issue once on a different case.. It was a faulty power button.
> Try putting the reset button header where the power button is on your motherboard and then press your reset button to see if that powers the system on
> 
> Another thing, take off the usb3 cable off the motherboard.. Just trying to rule out things here buddy


----------



## Roxaos




----------



## Roxaos




----------



## Roxaos

For some reason my text isn't showing up, sorry about that. I was trying to say that I removed my USB 3.0 Connector, and switched around my reset and power headers but there's still no power coming through unless ofc both buttons are disfunctional >_<.


----------



## barebackbadger

You sure the cables are pushed into the power supply properly? And you have the correct cable 8 pin cable from the psu to the motherboard 8pin?
Sorry i couldnt see properly but i am sure that cable said gpu on the motherboard pic you showed earlier
I had the seasonic 650w and it was faulty, shame you havent got another power supply to check with (i did that is how i knew it was the power supply and not the mobo)


----------



## Roxaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> You sure the cables are pushed into the power supply properly? And you have the correct cable 8 pin cable from the psu to the motherboard 8pin?
> Sorry i couldnt see properly but i am sure that cable said gpu on the motherboard pic you showed earlier
> I had the seasonic 650w and it was faulty, shame you havent got another power supply to check with (i did that is how i knew it was the power supply and not the mobo)


The 8 Pin connector I have in the rear of my motherboard says CPU, is this not the right one?


----------



## barebackbadger

Yeah that is right, just couldnt make it out in the pic that is all
I would take out the power supply and then try putting the cables back in just incase and then try the power supply with it being outside the case and you are 100% all the cables are pushed in incorrectly


----------



## Mopar63

Okay not sure if this has been suggested, have you tested the PSU yet to make sure it is functional?


----------



## Roxaos




----------



## Roxaos




----------



## Roxaos

Just tried that, removed the PSU and checked all cables going into it and the motherboard, everything seems fine, but still no power. As for testing if the PSU works, I'm not sure how to do that.


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> Just tried that, removed the PSU and checked all cables going into it and the motherboard, everything seems fine, but still no power. As for testing if the PSU works, I'm not sure how to do that.


To test the power supply you need to bridge a ground wire and the hot wire of your 24pin ATX cable.

This will help you identify which wires to bridge on your 24pin power cable: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-power-up-an-ATX-Power-Supply-without-a-PC/

Then just connect a fan or another device to see if it powers up.


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> i got the Anniversary CK edition Prodigy if that makes a difference?
> i got 2 clear 120mm fans both with LEDs
> and 1 black 120mm fan without LED
> 
> was looking for my case to be as silent as possible, so didnt want the extra fan running
> think i will just leave then
> thanks


would physically stopping the blades from rotating work?


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> To test the power supply you need to bridge a ground wire and the hot wire of your 24pin ATX cable.
> 
> This will help you identify which wires to bridge on your 24pin power cable: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-power-up-an-ATX-Power-Supply-without-a-PC/
> 
> Then just connect a fan or another device to see if it powers up.


This. If the PSU works, and assuming nothing is DOA, you may be shorting something out. I've had it happen to me where this was the case, and the fix was simply taking it all apart and starting all over. Kind of a relief and a pain at the same time lol.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> i got the Anniversary CK edition Prodigy if that makes a difference?
> i got 2 clear 120mm fans both with LEDs
> and 1 black 120mm fan without LED
> 
> was looking for my case to be as silent as possible, so didnt want the extra fan running
> think i will just leave then
> thanks


As suggested, you could physically stop the fans from moving or even remove the fan-clip holding the fan in place, so that you can remove the fan blade itself. Not sure why I didn't think of that in the first place.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> Just tried that, removed the PSU and checked all cables going into it and the motherboard, everything seems fine, but still no power. As for testing if the PSU works, I'm not sure how to do that.


Have you tried to just short out the power button pins with a screwdriver? It could be that your power button is broken.

Otherwise as a last resort, you can use a paperclip to manually turn on your power supply and you can use a multi-meter to test out each pin. Make sure the cables aren't attached to any component though.


----------



## K1mer0

Hello guys, do you have any ideas when the new prodigy m or phenom m will be out? Dont know if i should wait for the new ones or buy my white prodigy


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> would physically stopping the blades from rotating work?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> As suggested, you could physically stop the fans from moving or even remove the fan-clip holding the fan in place, so that you can remove the fan blade itself. Not sure why I didn't think of that in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried to just short out the power button pins with a screwdriver? It could be that your power button is broken.
> 
> Otherwise as a last resort, you can use a paperclip to manually turn on your power supply and you can use a multi-meter to test out each pin. Make sure the cables aren't attached to any component though.


Given up on them lol
Might just get the bitfenix alchemy led strip

Not impressed with the bitfenix fans after running them for a while last night while on Tomb Raider
They are not that quiet and i think i could blow more air through a straw that is blocked with tissue paper than what those fans do!!

Need recommendation guys on 120mm quietest fans with decent airflow?
I know i wont get the best airflow possible because by there nature, if they are quiet they aint spinning quick enough to push air...
Think you get my thinking though?

Also if i put a fan at the front of case as an intake, would i better putting the mesh front on my prodigy or shall i keep the solid front on?


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Need recommendation guys on 120mm quietest fans with decent airflow?
> I know i wont get the best airflow possible because by there nature, if they are quiet they aint spinning quick enough to push air...
> Think you get my thinking though?
> 
> Also if i put a fan at the front of case as an intake, would i better putting the mesh front on my prodigy or shall i keep the solid front on?


In my opinion, the best 120mm fans are the Silentwings 2 from bequiet. Idk if they are available in the US though.

I put a 180mm low rpm fan as a front intake (700rpm), there is definitely fresh air coming in although I have the solid front.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> In my opinion, the best 120mm fans are the Silentwings 2 from bequiet. Idk if they are available in the US though.
> 
> I put a 180mm low rpm fan as a front intake (700rpm), there is definitely fresh air coming in although I have the solid front.


thanks will check if they are available in the uk

can i ask what 180mm fan you have please? i got the mesh front with gold edge with my prodigy and replaced it with the orange edged solid front..
that will do me if i can keep that on, rather than going back to the mesh


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> thanks will check if they are available in the uk
> 
> can i ask what 180mm fan you have please? i got the mesh front with gold edge with my prodigy and replaced it with the orange edged solid front..
> that will do me if i can keep that on, rather than going back to the mesh


It's the Phobya G-Silent 180mm. Fits 100% with the fan holes


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> It's the Phobya G-Silent 180mm. Fits 100% with the fan holes


cheers mate, i have some money burning an hole in my pocket.
so will look into them..


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> cheers mate, i have some money burning an hole in my pocket.
> so will look into them..


sure








actually the solid front even the reduced the very low motor noise of the fan and doesn't prevent from bringing air in (hand tested







).


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would be cool if you will ad me to an owners club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, I just started modding my prodigy a little bit. Im a total noob in all those modding stuff, so it was just an attempt to make this case a bit more convinient for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I removed case IO panel. Since I dont need whose hd audio outputs and inputs, and Im enough of mobo usb ports Ive cutted only on/off button from stock io panel and placed it to the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to place windowed side panel to the right side of the case, but in this case it should be upside down. So I decided to place it and cut the back edge for the screws. Its not perfect but at least it it my first experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it was pretty hard to install corsair h100i to prodigy with fan controller Im thinking of placing a fancontroller to a side panel under a window. Did anyone done it? And what do you think about this guys? Is it a good idea or its just stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this
> 
> 
> probably tommorow I will try to cut long holes in window for a gpu. Im not sure if I will do it good, but I will try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a quite cheap mobo msi b75 there, and Im facing some issues with that, so probably in next few months I will change it to something better. How do you think what mobo I should choose? there are not many of them for 1155 in miniITx formfactor so I dont know. I was thinking of evga z77 stinger, but its quite expensive. Cant say something bad about msi mobo, but probably new mobo wont be msi. I just want to use something new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway here are some photos of my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be happy for some suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since those side panels are quite cheap I can do some experiments a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> on/off/reset button on the bottom
> 
> cut for mobo plate to mount side panel upside down on the right side
> 
> And the case itself. I put some led strips to the bottom and cold cathodes inside.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Well, friends, I'd like to be added. I'd like to apologize ahead of time for the horrible picture (taken at around 3 AM today, needed flash b/c no lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and dinky build. The REAL build will be happening some time in December, at which time I'll be doing a build log of my first WC'd build and my first modding escapades. Anyway, here's my little baby.


Added


----------



## Zboy

how do you guys clean the soft touch part of the case? i noticed that dust/lint really sticks to those areas of the case...i tried lightly scrubbing part of the front panel with a damp paper towel, and it looks like i destroyed the soft touch coating in that area >.> it looks like i rubbed in some more particles too, but i'm afraid of attempting to clean that off only to destroy it even more


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> how do you guys clean the soft touch part of the case? i noticed that dust/lint really sticks to those areas of the case...i tried lightly scrubbing part of the front panel with a damp paper towel, and it looks like i destroyed the soft touch coating in that area >.> it looks like i rubbed in some more particles too, but i'm afraid of attempting to clean that off only to destroy it even more


I found that a microfiber cloth works just fine.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> how do you guys clean the soft touch part of the case? i noticed that dust/lint really sticks to those areas of the case...i tried lightly scrubbing part of the front panel with a damp paper towel, and it looks like i destroyed the soft touch coating in that area >.> it looks like i rubbed in some more particles too, but i'm afraid of attempting to clean that off only to destroy it even more


I use Microfiber clothes to clean everything!


----------



## MrSharkington

My noctua fans came for my h100i today, i also cleaned up my cables a little, no gpu since its still under RMA, but yeah thought i'd share. Also, what's the best way to cover up those colored wires without sleeving?


----------



## Melee

Do you guys mind answering a few quick questions on colors, mainly the White and Red Prodigies.

For the White, is it as bright as it they make it look in some pics or is it more dimmed down and does it turn yellow over time? I keep my room dark as it's the only way I can sleep so the case won't be sitting in direct sunlight or anything of that nature.

For the Red, is it bright, fire engine red as sometimes depicted or a dark red? It looks like two very different shades in some pictures.

Final question is do either suffer from the noticeable color difference in panel sides? I've owned and seen some cases where it's just an eye sore to see how they have a front panel that's one shade and a side panel that completely different.

As far as the colors of the two above mentioned, here are some examples of each on what I mean by some look bright and bold while others look dim and dull:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Thanks for the help!*

I added Spoilers to the Images, I apologize I completely forgot about it.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> Do you guys mind answering a few quick questions on colors, mainly the White and Red Prodigies.
> 
> For the White, is it as bright as it they make it look in some pics or is it more dimmed down and does it turn yellow over time? I keep my room dark as it's the only way I can sleep so the case won't be sitting in direct sunlight or anything of that nature.
> 
> For the Red, is it bright, fire engine red as sometimes depicted or a dark red? It looks like two very different shades in some pictures.
> 
> Final question is do either suffer from the noticeable color difference in panel sides? I've owned and seen some cases where it's just an eye sore to see how they have a front panel that's one shade and a side panel that completely different.
> 
> As far as the colors of the two above mentioned, here are some examples of each on what I mean by some look bright and bold while others look dim and dull:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for the help!*


The red is very bright indeed, and the difference between the sidepanel and the rest of the case is barely noticeable at all. I can't say much about the white though in some videos I could tell a bit of a difference.


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> Do you guys mind answering a few quick questions on colors, mainly the White and Red Prodigies.
> 
> For the White, is it as bright as it they make it look in some pics or is it more dimmed down and does it turn yellow over time? I keep my room dark as it's the only way I can sleep so the case won't be sitting in direct sunlight or anything of that nature.
> 
> For the Red, is it bright, fire engine red as sometimes depicted or a dark red? It looks like two very different shades in some pictures.
> 
> Final question is do either suffer from the noticeable color difference in panel sides? I've owned and seen some cases where it's just an eye sore to see how they have a front panel that's one shade and a side panel that completely different.
> 
> As far as the colors of the two above mentioned, here are some examples of each on what I mean by some look bright and bold while others look dim and dull:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for the help!*
> 
> I added Spoilers to the Images, I apologize I completely forgot about it.


i had the white one for 8 months now. it's a clean white but it's not overbearingly bright - the differences you're seeing are likely due to lighting. the soft touch color matches the paint perfectly, and in terms of color my prodigy looks exactly the same as when i unboxed it.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> My noctua fans came for my h100i today, i also cleaned up my cables a little, no gpu since its still under RMA, but yeah thought i'd share. Also, what's the best way to cover up those colored wires without sleeving?


Your fan placement seems to indicate you are going for the front to exhaust. If you are going to exhaust the heat with that setup I would suggest moving it to the top and put in some front intake fans.


----------



## Jordan32

Hi guys just received my Viper series 3 ram 2400mhz kit and a 550w seasonic gold power supply for my prodigy and I am just wondering if I can test the power supply out with out needing to connect anything to it ?

Edit* I will just plug in the power from the wall to the power supply to just make sure it is running fine and listen to it.

I heard it may cause harm to the power supply, but not sure if this is actually correct.


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> i had the white one for 8 months now. it's a clean white but it's not overbearingly bright - the differences you're seeing are likely due to lighting. the soft touch color matches the paint perfectly, and in terms of color my prodigy looks exactly the same as when i unboxed it.


Exactly this^

You have to understand that people have different cameras with different lenses, as well as having different lighting in their homes that will affect the way that colors look to other people. Not to mention that not all colors will look the same for each monitor out there. All monitors, even ones of the same make and model, may have slight variations in how they produce colors on the screen. Again not to mention that some people also perceive colors differently than others. You can't really get an accurate representation of colors through digital images because it's just not reliable with the large number of variables that will affect the image. The images you see that are provided by online retailers are "basic representations" and most of the time they will even state that in their ads.

However, I can assure you that the white cases are indeed a bright white. If you have a look at my case I posted a while back, I took those pictures in a room with a large number of big windows and so there is no artificial light. Only sunlight. As you can see, the white is naturally a very bright white( at least that's what it looks like to me...







).


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Hi guys just received my Viper series 3 ram 2400mhz kit and a 550w seasonic gold power supply for my prodigy and I am just wondering if I can test the power supply out with out needing to connect anything to it ?
> 
> Edit* I will just plug in the power from the wall to the power supply to just make sure it is running fine and listen to it.
> 
> I heard it may cause harm to the power supply, but not sure if this is actually correct.


Yep, I actually just posted this in reply to someone else who asked the same question, two pages back:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> To test the power supply you need to bridge a ground wire and the hot wire of your 24pin ATX cable.
> 
> This will help you identify which wires to bridge on your 24pin power cable: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-power-up-an-ATX-Power-Supply-without-a-PC/
> 
> Then just connect a fan or another device to see if it powers up.


Also, your power supply won't turn on without being bridged or connected to a motherboard. So plugging it in to the wall and flipping the switch won't do anything at all.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> My noctua fans came for my h100i today, i also cleaned up my cables a little, no gpu since its still under RMA, but yeah thought i'd share. Also, what's the best way to cover up those colored wires without sleeving?


Heat shrink or electrical tape. But honestly, the best idea is to sleeve them, or buy a sleeved set.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Your fan placement seems to indicate you are going for the front to exhaust. If you are going to exhaust the heat with that setup I would suggest moving it to the top and put in some front intake fans.


This.


----------



## Blackroush

Hi guys can I use Gentle Typhoon AP 15 Push and Pull for H100i without fan controller (Just hooked it up with h100i 4 pin)? Thanks.


----------



## Melee

Thanks for the help, everyone.









I understand what your saying about color perception, lighting, and different cameras. That's the reason I wanted to ask a few owners to get their take on the colors. I'm glad to hear that they are both, indeed, bright as that's what I was hoping for.

Does anyone know a place to find good prices on the alternate colors? The Black and White ones go on sale a lot on NCIX for like $59-$69. The only problem there is you need a $100+ purchase for free shipping, otherwise it costs like $25 for me. A long time ago, they had the red one for $69 w/ free ground shipping and I didn't buy it because I couldn't make up my mind between the white and red.







lol

The cheapest I can find at the moment are $79.99 shipped for Black, White, and Orange on Newegg. They also have the Red for $99.98 Shipped and Blue/Green for $109.98 Shipped.

Thanks!


----------



## Re-Evolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> Thanks for the help, everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what your saying about color perception, lighting, and different cameras. That's the reason I wanted to ask a few owners to get their take on the colors. I'm glad to hear that they are both, indeed, bright as that's what I was hoping for.
> 
> Does anyone know a place to find good prices on the alternate colors? The Black and White ones go on sale a lot on NCIX for like $59-$69. The only problem there is you need a $100+ purchase for free shipping, otherwise it costs like $25 for me. A long time ago, they had the red one for $69 w/ free ground shipping and I didn't buy it because I couldn't make up my mind between the white and red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> The cheapest I can find at the moment are $79.99 shipped for Black, White, and Orange on Newegg. They also have the Red for $99.98 Shipped and Blue/Green for $109.98 Shipped.
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.performance-pcs.com has the white and red for 79.95 and 16.10 shipping to my location (Illinois) Virginia should be similar.
Here is another for $85.98 shipped.


----------



## Homeronte

Hello Fellas this is the Rig i made for my GF

Add me to the club

*Cubito (Little Cube)*



Album:

http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1005613/homers-and-agus-cubito-little-cube/


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Homeronte*
> 
> Hello Fellas this is the Rig i made for my GF
> 
> Add me to the club
> 
> *Cubito (Little Cube)*
> 
> 
> 
> Album:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1005613/homers-and-agus-cubito-little-cube/


Is this your build or your girlfriend's build? I can't add you for a build you built for somebody else.


----------



## Homeronte

The build i made for my GF







, she lives with me... its like mine


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Homeronte*
> 
> The build i made for my GF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , she lives with me... its like mine


Added...


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Your fan placement seems to indicate you are going for the front to exhaust. If you are going to exhaust the heat with that setup I would suggest moving it to the top and put in some front intake fans.


I would, but the problem is they push against my AIO tubes. And it was causing kind of an indentation in the tube itself so I thought it would be best to do this. And yes I have tried mounting it at the top but it didnt go so well


----------



## dman811

Maybe try the fans in pull if you haven't already?


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> I would, but the problem is they push against my AIO tubes. And it was causing kind of an indentation in the tube itself so I thought it would be best to do this. And yes I have tried mounting it at the top but it didnt go so well


Leave the fans on the radiator and you should be able to put it on the top and use the fans to push the hot air out. If you are going to do the case front I would suggest putting the fans in front of the radiator and have them push air into the case through the radiator.

I am running my Prodigy setup with a 230mm in front on intake and then the Water 2.0 Extreme at the top with the fans pushing air in and finally a 140 pushing air out in the back. Got a nice positive air flow going.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Leave the fans on the radiator and you should be able to put it on the top and use the fans to push the hot air out. If you are going to do the case front I would suggest putting the fans in front of the radiator and have them push air into the case through the radiator.
> 
> I am running my Prodigy setup with a 230mm in front on intake and then the Water 2.0 Extreme at the top with the fans pushing air in and finally a 140 pushing air out in the back. Got a nice positive air flow going.


It's the tubes pushing against either my exhaust or the back of my gpu, along with my high profile ram. I haven't actually seen much difference in temps so it should be fine for the most at least.


----------



## ejic

I need to add another radiator in my setup. I already have an Ex240 and i would like to ask if i can fit an alphacool xt45 180mm in front with my bitfenix spectre pro 230mm. Will the side panel have any clearance issues? Will the radiators both fit? Can the 180mm be mounted on the spectre pro fan? Will my reference 7970 fit with rad+fan in front? Fan is 30mmand rad is 45mm.


----------



## Zboy

prodigy m will be out in september...now where's that phenom m?

http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/news/show/81,bitfenix-launches-prodigy-m/
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151852933951388.1073741833.349216296387&type=3


----------



## MrSharkington

This was just uploaded, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4d6R7SSJoM


----------



## Kokin

Curious to why there aren't any photos of behind the motherboard tray. It would be nice to see the spacing and if SSDs or 2.5" HDDs could be mounted there.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> This was just uploaded, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4d6R7SSJoM


Holy F$%K where do I start? Okay first they apparently did not listen to the outcry of how the whole arm system is borked when it comes to case stability and by shifting the center of gravity on the case up and to the side this looks to be even worse.

Next when I first saw the design I was excited, they where going to give us a true vertical flow case design. No not Bit Fenix, why should it make sense. Instead we want you to set it up so the PSU blows heat DOWN!?







But do not worry we will give you a cover to stop the hear from rising back into the case, at least they seem to get that heat rises at some point. However if you want you can mount two more fans blowing down to get heat out of your case. WHAT!? The design basically forces the case to defy Physics in order to make it work.

So let me summarize, the case keeps the same design flaw the original had with poor feet design that makes the case unstable and the adds to it the fact that the layout is designed to created the worst possible cooling design. Wow serious Bit Fenix?


----------



## K1mer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> prodigy m will be out in september...now where's that phenom m?
> 
> http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/news/show/81,bitfenix-launches-prodigy-m/
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151852933951388.1073741833.349216296387&type=3


yaaa, i do the same question?wheres that phenom m and colossus M ( recent picture on facebook - bitfenix france).

Still dont understand how it will be phenom m a matx/mitx..it has to be a little more larger than actual prodigy


----------



## mingqi53

I like my 240 rad, so no way I'd get either of these cases.

I'm hoping for more cases like the NCase M1 (which has started its production run!), just a tad bit larger since the tubes for the CLC are a bit long and inflexible. Prodigy will be adequate until then.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Holy F$%K where do I start? Okay first they apparently did not listen to the outcry of how the whole arm system is borked when it comes to case stability and by shifting the center of gravity on the case up and to the side this looks to be even worse.
> 
> Next when I first saw the design I was excited, they where going to give us a true vertical flow case design. No not Bit Fenix, why should it make sense. Instead we want you to set it up so the PSU blows heat DOWN!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But do not worry we will give you a cover to stop the hear from rising back into the case, at least they seem to get that heat rises at some point. However if you want you can mount two more fans blowing down to get heat out of your case. WHAT!? The design basically forces the case to defy Physics in order to make it work.
> 
> So let me summarize, the case keeps the same design flaw the original had with poor feet design that makes the case unstable and the adds to it the fact that the layout is designed to created the worst possible cooling design. Wow serious Bit Fenix?


The handles are very stable - We haven't had any reports of the case just rolling off a table, or toppling over.

Thermal physics applies to a certain extend. You now also have pressure and wind in play. That's also physics. You are right when heat goes up. However with the power supply, because of the small enclosure, heat goes where the fan pushes it. The case is small enough to defy the thermal aspect and have pressure take care of where air goes.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> The handles are very stable - We haven't had any reports of the case just rolling off a table, or toppling over.
> 
> Thermal physics applies to a certain extend. You now also have pressure and wind in play. That's also physics. You are right when heat goes up. However with the power supply, because of the small enclosure, heat goes where the fan pushes it. The case is small enough to defy the thermal aspect and have pressure take care of where air goes.


I will agree it never rolled off a desk but never once have I been able to pug in a USB device of the headset without the Prodigy doing a weeble wobble. When you add to this the fact that the design slides easily on any surface you have no choice but make putting these devices in a two hand affair. It may not be rolling off a desk but is not stable either.

I understand what you are saying but I have to wonder why not design it around using the thermal dynamics so they can take advantage of the small size and the thermal air movement to get maximum efficiency.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> The handles are very stable - We haven't had any reports of the case just rolling off a table, or toppling over.
> 
> Thermal physics applies to a certain extend. You now also have pressure and wind in play. That's also physics. You are right when heat goes up. However with the power supply, because of the small enclosure, heat goes where the fan pushes it. The case is small enough to defy the thermal aspect and have pressure take care of where air goes.


I won't disagree much on the air points, but you must have never had a prodigy fully loaded up. The airflow could be better, as when you push heat down, you're eventually just heating the surface below the box, increasing the temps immediately around the case. The airflow does have a tendency to pool heat when water-cooling because you pull cool air in.

As for the stability, give the case a bit of a whack and watch it vibrate for a while. You can't tell me there isn't an issue with the stability of the mac box clone legs holding that kinda weight. Yes, I have a prodigy, yes I like it, yes it isn't all that stable. We aren't talking spontaneous toppling, but we are talking it moves.. annoyingly sometimes.

While you guys are at making new Prodigy based configurations, how about you release some damn WHITE mesh front plates, so I don't need to have my white box with a random different color front.


----------



## xbournex

If handles isn't your favorite cup of tea, we do have Phenom and Colossus coming up pretty soon.

With the white mesh, we do have some limited edition sku's in Japan, but send us an email to the sales team on out contact page to let us know how much you guys want it. The more the merrier the more chances retailers will bring it in


----------



## Avonosac

I did one better, I notified an active hardware rep, with a LOT more pull than emailing a customer support blackhole. I love my prodigy for the compact watercooling, but please give me a mesh front with standard colors so I don't have some weird one off pink / orange on my case out of nowhere. Black ring, white mesh to go with my white prodigy, so my front fans aren't starved for air.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> While you guys are at making new Prodigy based configurations, how about you release some damn WHITE mesh front plates, so I don't need to have my white box with a random different color front.


I'd also buy one right away


----------



## Derp

I was really hoping that the newer prodigy would still have a flat motherboard design while also supporting micro atx. Oh well.


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I was really hoping that the newer prodigy would still have a flat motherboard design while also supporting micro atx. Oh well.


Pretty much this.

Also aluminum handles.... Too expensive? That won't fly. Just get rid of the accents you put on the plastic handles and it will be even cheaper to mass produce. I'll take plain thick aluminum handles over accented plastic any day of the week.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> If handles isn't your favorite cup of tea, we do have Phenom and Colossus coming up pretty soon.


Awesome, when will be get a real look at those?


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Awesome, when will be get a real look at those?


http://www.techpowerup.com/live/Computex_2013/Bitfenix.php

Prototypes I'm sure, but it seems the specs that were released are pretty much solid.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I was really hoping that the newer prodigy would still have a flat motherboard design while also supporting micro atx. Oh well.


So did I ... so I did something about it


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/live/Computex_2013/Bitfenix.php
> 
> Prototypes I'm sure, but it seems the specs that were released are pretty much solid.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> So did I ... so I did something about it


Check that link.. apparently they're making a mATX prodigy, and some new SFF cases.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Check that link.. apparently they're making a mATX prodigy, and some new SFF cases.


None look like they will have the motherboard sit flat. The prodigy M doesn't for sure.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Check that link.. apparently they're making a mATX prodigy, and some new SFF cases.


I think you misunderstand me ... but thanks


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> None look like they will have the motherboard sit flat. The prodigy M doesn't for sure.


Unfortunately, this is the case(lolpun).

I dislike almost all modern cases specifically BECAUSE the motherboard is on its side. I don't know about you guys, but ALL of my high end graphics cards sag a certain amount on my side-mounted motherboard cases. No bueno.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> Unfortunately, this is the case(lolpun).
> 
> I dislike almost all modern cases specifically BECAUSE the motherboard is on its side. I don't know about you guys, but ALL of my high end graphics cards sag a certain amount on my side-mounted motherboard cases. No bueno.


Yeah, same here. So for my Haswell build I decided that I wanted to pick a case where everything sits flat. Video cards don't sag and CPU coolers aren't stressing the motherboard. And my only choice is the coolermaster HAF XB? That thing is just so ugly...

Bitfenix, I think you made a mistake not making a flat version of the prodigy M because that design choice is what made the prodigy popular. If for whatever reason you wanted to position the motherboard on the side like that then you could have at least rotated the motherboard so that the video card would hang straight down just like the Silverstone Raven or FT02.


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Yeah, same here. So for my Haswell build I decided that I wanted to pick a case where everything sits flat. Video cards don't sag and CPU coolers aren't stressing the motherboard.


QFT


----------



## barebackbadger

Im wondering with the new prodigy m, whether i could fit my evga 650w psu in this case (180mm)
Would defo buy this in an heartbeat if so.. Love my prodigy case but hate having the lian li psu extender on my case


----------



## Roxaos

Alright guys, finally figured out what was going on in my setup. I believe it was mentioned before in a previous post, but I think the problem was that I was shorting the connection to my motherboard with the tight fit, but after trying different wire orientations I finally managed to get everything to boot up just fine. 






Now I just need to get this GPU and a copy of windows :3

p.s.: sorry about the images being upside down, I hate this phone sometimes


----------



## xH2L

Good stuff dude. Glad you figured out the problem and resolved the issue!

Looks great!


----------



## Roxaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> Good stuff dude. Glad you figured out the problem and resolved the issue!
> 
> Looks great!


Appreciate the help mate!


----------



## speedytech7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> my only choice is the coolermaster HAF XB? That thing is just so ugly...


Don't be hatin' on the XB.... LOL it is definitely an acquired taste, but I got mine for the video card support and because I built an AMD FX-8350 machine earlier this year and scrapped it to build a more powerful Intel machine in the Prodigy. The leftovers (8350 and the XB) became a HTPC (in sig) and my Prodigy became reigning king of the PCs in my house. The XB makes an interesting conversation piece (people always have something to say about it, whether good or bad) though.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Im wondering with the new prodigy m, whether i could fit my evga 650w psu in this case (180mm)
> Would defo buy this in an heartbeat if so.. Love my prodigy case but hate having the lian li psu extender on my case


If your card is under 244mm, psu's 180mm will fit.


----------



## MrSharkington

Thinking of ricing my case out with some LED's. Would one strip be fine? and if so where is the best place to attach it?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Thinking of ricing my case out with some LED's. Would one strip be fine? and if so where is the best place to attach it?


It would be hard to see since you don't have a window nor the mesh front. You could trail one where the bottom of the GPU sits (next to the PCI-E slot) and it will show your graphics card through the non-windowed side panel.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> It would be hard to see since you don't have a window nor the mesh front. You could trail one where the bottom of the GPU sits (next to the PCI-E slot) and it will show your graphics card through the non-windowed side panel.


Good idea, I would buy a window but I am yet to find a red one in Australia, anyway thanks for the tip


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Good idea, I would buy a window but I am yet to find a red one in Australia, anyway thanks for the tip


No problem at all. That's actually what I did before I bought the windowed panel. If you ever do get a windowed panel (or make one yourself), the best place is probably at the top of the case so that you can see the parts illuminated by the LEDs, but not the LEDs themselves.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> No problem at all. That's actually what I did before I bought the windowed panel. If you ever do get a windowed panel (or make one yourself), the best place is probably at the top of the case so that you can see the parts illuminated by the LEDs, but not the LEDs themselves.


can the adhesive on the alchemy strips be re-used? just a question for future reference


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> can the adhesive on the alchemy strips be re-used? just a question for future reference


If you're careful about it, then maybe it can be reused once or twice at most (if at all). You could always use tape (electrical, double-sided, etc) once the original adhesive wears off.


----------



## xr1st1anos

*ADD ME*

No piccies (edit: pic added) yet but I just purchased a black prodigy with the red stripped front with full mesh. I would have taken some piccies but I took it all apart and started on the front panel mods already. Paint still drying out..


----------



## huzzLEE

hi all..could anyone clarify whether Sapphire 7970 Vapor X GHz + Z77E itx wolud fit inside Prodigy,
coz i'm gonna change my reference 7970 with VaporX..tq in advance


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzLEE*
> 
> hi all..could anyone clarify whether Sapphire 7970 Vapor X GHz + Z77E itx wolud fit inside Prodigy,
> coz i'm gonna change my reference 7970 with VaporX..tq in advance


It should, though it would be VERY close to the side panel. The card's width is 1.8" or 45~46mm, while the Prodigy has about 2" or 50mm of space.

I wouldn't recommend it if you have the windowed side panel as the card will be starved for air.

Why not just slap on a waterblock on your reference instead?


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> If your card is under 244mm, psu's 180mm will fit.


My graphics card? Its the evga gtx 770... Goes off to check
Nope its 266mm
Oh well, looks like either put up with my lian li extender, change my case or change my psu..


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> It should, though it would be VERY close to the side panel. The card's width is 1.8" or 45~46mm, while the Prodigy has about 2" or 50mm of space.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend it if you have the windowed side panel as the card will be starved for air.
> 
> Why not just slap on a waterblock on your reference instead?


I talked about this over in the Node 304 thread and here. I have a Sapphire VaporX 7970 6 gig and when I use it in a Prodigy or Node case it was god awful loud. The issue it turned out was that the 7970 is wider than my 7950 and this made it set to close to the side panel, resulting in aweful noise.



The 7970 I have is almost a full 2" wide. It fit in the case just fine but the noise was terrible.


----------



## Dr Slaughter

here we go guys...http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xIjDAeEsJdg

enjoy


----------



## ecken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Slaughter*
> 
> here we go guys...http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xIjDAeEsJdg
> 
> enjoy


nice, just waiting for it to pop up to get it ordered

I am looking at the gskills ripjaw-x series ram and a noctua u14 or u12. That ram should fit right?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Slaughter*
> 
> here we go guys...http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xIjDAeEsJdg
> 
> enjoy


I so don't get everyones love of this board.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I so don't get everyones love of this board.


I'm not a big fan of ROG boards (especially the red/black scheme), but I find it hard to bash such a beautifully designed board. There are a few flaws to the positioning of a few components, but for all the features it offers, I personally wouldn't mind getting one.

What don't you like about it?


----------



## dman811

I hate the fact that it doesn't support Ivy Bridge or Sandy Bridge (BOOOOOO HOT HASWELL!!! *YOU ARE TOO HOT FOR ME*.), and that there isn't an X79 version yet. If they make an X79 version (permitting the heat isn't too bad, I will be getting a Prodigy for college.
edit: just realized how bad the bolded part sounds.


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I hate the fact that it doesn't support Ivy Bridge or Sandy Bridge (BOOOOOO HOT HASWELL!!! *YOU ARE TOO HOT FOR ME*.), and that there isn't an X79 version yet. If they make an X79 version (permitting the heat isn't too bad, I will be getting a Prodigy for college.
> edit: just realized how bad the bolded part sounds.


while Haswell does run hotter than Ivy or Sandy, I think my i5 4670 is doing rather good in the Prodigy. 62ºC under load with a 20€ CPU cooler isn't too bad.


----------



## Sannakji

Well, I contacted support about my malfunctioning side panel (USB 3.0 not working, headphones sounding very funny using the panel jack) and I was basically ignored by my countries provider and Bitfenix support, when I complained that I was getting no communication from the provider (that Bitfenix told me to get in touch with). Last time I buy Bitfenix... troublesome while it lasted.









EDIT: Not to mention that this is my second Prodigy; the first one arrived with broken handles and had to be sent back.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> while Haswell does run hotter than Ivy or Sandy, I think my i5 4670 is doing rather good in the Prodigy. 62ºC under load with a 20€ CPU cooler isn't too bad.


Oh trust me, if I didn't have the need to upgrade to an i7, I would more than likely get an i5 4670K, but 3D rendering and editing just takes too dang long with even my current i5, which sure it is 1st gen tech, but I can't imagine the difference in times on a 700mb+ render being that much, or at least not nearly as much as an i7. Prodigy + 4820K (when it comes out) + Rampage V Impact (if there ever is one) = Prodigy build from me.


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Oh trust me, if I didn't have the need to upgrade to an i7, I would more than likely get an i5 4670K, but 3D rendering and editing just takes too dang long with even my current i5, which sure it is 1st gen tech, but I can't imagine the difference in times on a 700mb+ render being that much, or at least not nearly as much as an i7. Prodigy + 4820K (when it comes out) + Rampage V Impact (if there ever is one) = Prodigy build from me.


I doubt it very much that you'd see a mITX 2011 board as you'd have to strip everything away that makes that platform good to begin with. But you can dream I guess. You could go with the new mATX Prodigys and 2011 for the same physical size.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> I doubt it very much that you'd see a mITX 2011 board as you'd have to strip everything away that makes that platform good to begin with. But you can dream I guess. You could go with the new mATX Prodigys and 2011 for the same physical size.


I wouldn't want a Prodigy M if it was the last computer case on Earth, Mars, or even Jupiter. The whole appeal of the Prodigy for me is the flat motherboard surface and what I want to do around that.


----------



## void

Fair enough


----------



## Forsakenrichy

Hi guys I was wondering if anyone had any problems with backplates and the bitfenix prodigy I just built a system yesterday and my cpu cooler which is a Noctua NH-L12 backplate is touching the case. I have used the machine and I haven't had a problem. But also my ram has like 1mm of clearance if that. Was wondering should I worry about this because technically its giving the board more support from the middle? But what if my ram touches my cpu cooler and that is directly touching the case. My ram has heat sinks on it so I assume they don't touch any circuitry anyway to stop any internal shortages in the ram? Should I be worried?


----------



## Forsakenrichy

And I must also add that noctua seems to do everything they can to stop any metal on motherboard from having contact to the cpu bracket. They have rubber feet touching the board and the 115x bracket has holes at the top to stop contact with the motherboard cpu clip screws. They also have plastic between the mount and the back of the cpu bit that is metal. Then when it gets to the topside it has plastic feet that go on first so if it did sit on any metals it wouldn't conduct. Here is a pic 

So from that would it be safe to say that their should not be anything to short out because the only metal contact to the board realistically is the cpu touching the heat sink?

Thanks


----------



## Beno619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenrichy*
> 
> Hi guys I was wondering if anyone had any problems with backplates and the bitfenix prodigy I just built a system yesterday and my cpu cooler which is a Noctua NH-L12 backplate is touching the case. I have used the machine and I haven't had a problem. But also my ram has like 1mm of clearance if that. Was wondering should I worry about this because technically its giving the board more support from the middle? But what if my ram touches my cpu cooler and that is directly touching the case. My ram has heat sinks on it so I assume they don't touch any circuitry anyway to stop any internal shortages in the ram? Should I be worried?


My Thermalright Macho presses against the ram in my rig, everything seems to work fine though so I dont think you need to worry.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I wouldn't want a Prodigy M if it was the last computer case on Earth, Mars, or even Jupiter. The whole appeal of the Prodigy for me is the flat motherboard surface and what I want to do around that.


completely agree.


----------



## Tribalinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> If you're careful about it, then maybe it can be reused once or twice at most (if at all). You could always use tape (electrical, double-sided, etc) once the original adhesive wears off.


I had issues with the strip I installed on the ceiling of the case. I ended up using fast drying epoxy to make it stick. It's overkill but I can guarantee you that it's not falling off anymore lol.

Xbournex: It would be nice if Bitfenix would include a short connector cable and a longer one too in the package or even some sort of little extension. I've installed Bitfenix led strips in a couple of pcs so far, I really like them but I could have used a longer cable connector a couple of times.


----------



## MrSharkington

Does anyone know if a Seasonic X-650 80Plus Gold 650W V3 psu would fit the prodigy? I was thinking of getting a different power supply since I have had to RMA mine twice due to coil whine. If not, what's another good modular power supply that can fit? Thanks.


----------



## Jordan32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Does anyone know if a Seasonic X-650 80Plus Gold 650W V3 psu would fit the prodigy? I was thinking of getting a different power supply since I have had to RMA mine twice due to coil whine. If not, what's another good modular power supply that can fit? Thanks.


well my Seasonic 550w G series Power supply fits fine but I wouldnt go any bigger as it will start to get very hard to fit.

Edit*

I also have a question..

I have the Z87I pro motherboard and I want to connect the bitfenix fans that came with the case.

I can get the power to work, But I am not sure where to plug the LED 2 pin fan connector ?

Also when starting up my pc, I have it connected to my 32" Full Hd screen and half of the screen is cut off...

Can anyone help ?

Thanks


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> well my Seasonic 550w G series Power supply fits fine but I wouldnt go any bigger as it will start to get very hard to fit.


I was looking at that one too, is it modular or semi modular?


----------



## Jordan32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> I was looking at that one too, is it modular or semi modular?


It is semi modular, but I think that it is fine as it just has the necessary cables already on the power supply.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> It is semi modular, but I think that it is fine as it just has the necessary cables already on the power supply.


Oh, that'd be fine then


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Does anyone know if a Seasonic X-650 80Plus Gold 650W V3 psu would fit the prodigy? I was thinking of getting a different power supply since I have had to RMA mine twice due to coil whine. If not, what's another good modular power supply that can fit? Thanks.


It's the same size as Seasonic Platinum 660XP that I have in my Prodigy so it should fit but it is very tight, a smaller size PSU would be a better choice.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Does anyone know if a Seasonic X-650 80Plus Gold 650W V3 psu would fit the prodigy? I was thinking of getting a different power supply since I have had to RMA mine twice due to coil whine. If not, what's another good modular power supply that can fit? Thanks.


Yes it will fit and can be flush at the rear without the need for extensions. My Seasonic X750 fits fine:


----------



## MrSharkington

Thanks everyone, i might go for the g series due to the dramatic price difference. Looking forward to a coil whine-free computer


----------



## huzzLEE

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> I talked about this over in the Node 304 thread and here. I have a Sapphire VaporX 7970 6 gig and when I use it in a Prodigy or Node case it was god awful loud. The issue it turned out was that the 7970 is wider than my 7950 and this made it set to close to the side panel, resulting in aweful noise.
> 
> 
> 
> The 7970 I have is almost a full 2" wide. It fit in the case just fine but the noise was terrible.






yup this is quite an issue....noise and i ain't going for wc cause tight budget....
fortunately i find a Gigabyte Windforce 3 to swap with....now it's better with less noise


----------



## Jordan32

I have the Z87I pro motherboard and I want to connect the bitfenix fans that came with the case.

I can get the power to work, But I am not sure where to plug the LED 2 pin fan connector ?

Also when starting up my pc, I have it connected to my 32" Full Hd screen and half of the screen is cut off...

Can anyone help ?


----------



## ecken

jordan32, i think the led fan cable is for bitfenix lighted fans to connect to the recon fan controller. i do not know why they include it with the case unless you have led lighted fans

i bought mine with lighted fans installed so i have that cable also but it is of no use unless you want to switch the led light off. if you look at the instructions for the led fans on bitfenix site notice the fans have a power cable to run the fan and a seperate cable to attach that led fan 2 pin your refering to (default it has a jumper)

did you buy a led fan or did your prodigy come with one maybe they include that cable for no reason?

can post pics if you are confused


----------



## Nexo

I wish there was a smaller version of this.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexo*
> 
> I wish there was a smaller version of this.


Here I am wishing for a slightly larger Prodigy. I would love to use thicker rads again.


----------



## Jordan32

I am a bit confused...

the fans that I got came with the case, that is really annoying if I need the bitfenix recon to plug them in.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> I am a bit confused...
> 
> the fans that I got came with the case, that is really annoying if I need the bitfenix recon to plug them in.


If your motherboard has no fan headers its your board's fault.


----------



## 3930K

Question: could an AX760i fit?


----------



## dman811

Yes, an AX760i will fit, but it will be tight, and you will have to run all your cables before putting the PSU in the case.


----------



## Assyle

Hi folks,

Im thinking of changing a front 230mm fan. Now Ive got Bitfenix Spectre 230mm. Is there a better alternative to this? Something with better perfomance or maybe with same performance but more quiet?







it would be perfect if it could have red leds)

I dont have a lot of choice here is the list of fans over 200mm that I could find in local shops.







If something in this list will be better than mine, please let me know







And I also dont know if ther will fit prodigy. for example my spectre 230mm couldnt be fitted in horisontal mode without cutting some plastics from it :/

NZXT FS-200 Red LED Case Fan - 200mm
Aerocool Silent Master Red LED - 200mm
Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN - Red
BitFenix Spectre PRO 230mm Fan - Red LED (its here because it has LEDs and it is PRO, but idk what is the difference between pro/nonpro)

and these are not red leds fans that are in the local shops.

Thermaltake 20cm Blue LED Silent Fan AF0046
Xigmatek XLF-F2004 Blackline LED Fan
Thermaltake 20cm Blue LED Silent Fan AF0046

thanx for responses.


----------



## ecken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> If your motherboard has no fan headers its your board's fault.












I think he was asking about the "fan led" 2 pin cable, why he would have the cable i do not know

it goes in place of the short loop on lighted fans,, totally otional for the ability to turn the lights on and off










you unplug the loop on the left and run wire to switch or controller,, the main wire is to mb comnecter or power

jordan32 is that the cable your asking about?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecken*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was asking about the "fan led" 2 pin cable, why he would have the cable i do not know
> 
> it goes in place of the short loop on lighted fans,, totally otional for the ability to turn the lights on and off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you unplug the loop on the left and run wire to switch or controller,, the main wire is to mb comnecter or power
> 
> jordan32 is that the cable your asking about?


no prodigy has those fans stock, plus the hydra is the controller for those not the recon.


----------



## ecken

does the prodigy come with the led cable then? that or jordan made a mistake in his op

i have that cable but i bought from performance pc's with led fans installed so idk


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecken*
> 
> does the prodigy come with the led cable then? that or jordan made a mistake in his op
> 
> i have that cable but i bought from performance pc's with led fans installed so idk


it comes with the LED fans.

750w psu anyone?


----------



## mingqi53

-Delete please!-


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xr1st1anos*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> No piccies yet but I just purchased a black prodigy with the red stripped front with full mesh. I would have taken some piccies but I took it all apart and started on the front panel mods already. Paint still drying out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Is this the correct format to be added?)


I can't add you until you post photos....


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Yes, an AX760i will fit, but it will be tight, and you will have to run all your cables before putting the PSU in the case.


Thanks!


----------



## CTrak

*ADD ME*

Code:



Code:


http://www.overclock.net/t/1417818/mrs-ts-prodigy     -----   http://www.overclock.net/u/276482/ctrak


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTrak*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1417818/mrs-ts-prodigy     -----   http://www.overclock.net/u/276482/ctrak


Added...


----------



## CTrak

KOOL......THX


----------



## xr1st1anos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I can't add you until you post photos....


Just did (on original post). Still unfinished though. Awaiting parts.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTrak*
> 
> KOOL......THX


That picture doesn't do your paint job any justice! It's quite a nice build and is a unique color scheme.


----------



## Lutfij

Yeah I agree Ctak - you're guilty of doing injustice to that paint job! I demand moar pics of that awesome color work! too bad gigabyte don't make them blue/white itx mobo's like they did with the P55/H55 series.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xr1st1anos*
> 
> Just did (on original post). Still unfinished though. Awaiting parts.


No worries..added!







Looking forward to the finished pictures

CTrak..followed your build on CMC...turned out great!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

My prodigy is getting a stupidly large amount of power soon. More as it develops!


----------



## Shpongle

*Add Me*

Howdy. I just got "my" Prodigy about 2 hours ago. It's for my girlfriend and she wanted a SFF and this case had about everything I could need.

I'm still waiting on a m-ITX FM2+ mobo before I can really get this build underway. Until then I'll be planning/painting.

I don't know if I'll do a build log or not, but either way the name of the build is "Pretty In Pink".



The black frame "filter" on the front, the handles, and the Bitfenix logo will be painted some shade of pink. I'm trying to find a way to spell out "Pretty in Pink" on the right side panel with pink EL wire. I'm open to suggestions too if any body's got one.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shpongle*
> 
> *Add Me*
> 
> Howdy. I just got "my" Prodigy about 2 hours ago. It's for my girlfriend and she wanted a SFF and this case had about everything I could need.
> 
> I'm still waiting on a m-ITX FM2+ mobo before I can really get this build underway. Until then I'll be planning/painting.
> 
> I don't know if I'll do a build log or not, but either way the name of the build is "Pretty In Pink".
> 
> 
> 
> The black frame "filter" on the front, the handles, and the Bitfenix logo will be painted some shade of pink. I'm trying to find a way to spell out "Pretty in Pink" on the right side panel with pink EL wire. I'm open to suggestions too if any body's got one.


Make a window, etch "Pretty in Pink" into it, and light it with LEDs.


----------



## DawgBone

hello all. it's been a while, but i finally have a 100% set date for when im ordering my prodigy. i completely re-did everything originally planned, and saved up a LOT more money so i can get a more "extreme" build. here's the final parts i've chosen so far. my questions are:

1. will that cpu cooler keep the cpu cooled at 4.2ghz?

2. if that cooler is not good should I just get an h100i?

all help/answers are much appreciated.

-dawg

EDIT: sorry i did not post the link lol silly me. ordering from the egg.

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=23026445


----------



## ecken

yo dawg, if it was my build i would switch the i7 to a i5 k use that money to get a ssd hard drive and i would get a cheaper video card and upgrade it later (i prefer to get a mid range and upgrade more often than go all out all at once)

also look at the asus impact motherboard its fresh

for the air cooler anandtech has some good comparisons or check around here.

You do not need thermal purifer but it is good to have for rebuilds when cleaning off old paste. I would not worry about the wrist strap. Get in the habbit touching the case metal each time you sit at your build space and when you are strolln in your fuzzy bunny slippers. The wrist strap needs to be clipped to the case or ground so if you touch your case metal you doing the same.


----------



## Kokin

I would agree with the i5 switch if you're only planning on gaming, as an i7 is only necessary for encodes, video editing, number-crunching, engineering applications, etc.

Getting an SSD makes all the difference compared to a regular hard drive and you will appreciate it as you use an SSD overtime. As for your HDD, you can switch to a 2.5" laptop drive as a secondary drive if you choose to go the SSD path so you can get rid of the (unsightly) hard drive mounts for a cleaner look and get better airflow from your 230mm front fan to your main parts.

I would switch the Arctic Silver 5 to Arctic MX-4 as the AS5 requires a long cure time and is conductive (accidentally spreading AS5 between components could cause a short). The MX-4 has no cure time and is non-conductive, though is thicker.

I'm not sure if you'd really want to spend $670 on a GTX 780, when there are AMD 7990s (dual GPUs) going for the same price ($700). However if you're getting the GTX 780 for the Nvidia features such as lightboost + 3D, ignore this. There are also 7950s going for less than $200, so a lot of money can be saved since you're only doing 1080p, though at a higher refresh rate. My 7950 struggles to play some games with 3x 1080p monitors, but a 3240x1920 res requires a lot of horsepower.









Otherwise, the rest of your build is pretty solid and I don't see what else you could be missing.

1) It's one of the best CPU coolers, so it can probably take your CPU to 4.7ghz or higher if you get a good chip.

2) I'd always recommend an air cooler over any AIO liquid cooler unless you're space-constricted or you want the AIO for the aesthetics.

You could honestly go full custom watercooling with that budget, but that's something you really need to understand fully before committing.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Make a window, etch "Pretty in Pink" into it, and light it with LEDs.


Yeah this would be awesome.... Get some of the LED strips in pink and use them to light the inside of the case with the etched or even vinyl appliqué on windows....


----------



## Re-Evolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> hello all. it's been a while, but i finally have a 100% set date for when im ordering my prodigy. i completely re-did everything originally planned, and saved up a LOT more money so i can get a more "extreme" build. here's the final parts i've chosen so far. my questions are:
> 
> 1. will that cpu cooler keep the cpu cooled at 4.2ghz?
> 
> 2. if that cooler is not good should I just get an h100i?
> 
> all help/answers are much appreciated.
> 
> -dawg
> 
> EDIT: sorry i did not post the link lol silly me. ordering from the egg.
> 
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=23026445


I personally think the cons outweigh the pros when comparing Ivy to Haswell. IMHO the only reason to uprgrade to Hawell is if you are not using a video card
because of the greatly improved IGPU performance but since they run hotter and have less overclocking room it isn't worth it if not relying on the IGPU.
The only other reason I would pick Haswell would be to use the Asus ROG Impact.

I have that cooler with a 3570K running at 4.4 (+.075v CPU offset) and it stay nice and cool in my Cosmos 1000 with 5 stock 120mm fan running at 600-700RPM, under low load is runs
passive @ 32-36°c and under full load ~60-65°c with an ambient temp of 20-22°c.


----------



## Kokin

The problem with going with a Z77 board is that it's a "dead" socket, so any CPU upgrades past this chipset would require a new board.

Given I had the money for a new build, I wouldn't hesitate to go towards the newer socket. Z87 ITX boards have much better layouts compared to their Z77 counterparts as well.

Another thing to consider is DawgBone lives in Arizona, so ambient temps will be higher than most.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> The problem with going with a Z77 board is that it's a "dead" socket, so any CPU upgrades past this chipset would require a new board.
> 
> Given I had the money for a new build, I wouldn't hesitate to go towards the newer socket. Z87 ITX boards have much better layouts compared to their Z77 counterparts as well.
> 
> Another thing to consider is DawgBone lives in Arizona, so ambient temps will be higher than most.


The p8z77-i, z87-i and maximus impact have almost the same convenient layout









Beside budget, idk if it's really interesting to go for haswell. Sandy/ivy i5/i7 are also great and more than sufficient cpus for gaming,especially when oced. Just my opinion


----------



## DawgBone

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"Getting an SSD makes all the difference compared to a regular hard drive and you will appreciate it as you use an SSD overtime. As for your HDD, you can switch to a 2.5" laptop drive as a secondary drive if you choose to go the SSD path so you can get rid of the (unsightly) hard drive mounts for a cleaner look and get better airflow from your 230mm front fan to your main parts."



I took into consideration what you said here. I also switched to an i5 4670k. But since im a newbie to this kinda stuff I have no idea what size SSD to get, and which of these two ahrd drives to get... Please help!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236366

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136835

I need atleast 750GB to 1TB.


----------



## gordanfreeman50

Hey guys what do you think about this build?

Bitfenix Prodigy White
White windowed side panel
Black meshed front panel with silver highlight
Gigabyte H77N-WIFI
i5 2400 (I have it laying around already)
Corsair CX500
Powercolor AX7850

Also would the Shinobi drive bay cover fit this case?

What air cooler should I be looking at for the CPU, can't get water cooling because I am going to take the system on flights as hand luggage, can't take liquids, and I've seen what water bottles look like after a flight so no thank you.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordanfreeman50*
> 
> Hey guys what do you think about this build?
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy White
> White windowed side panel
> Black meshed front panel with silver highlight
> Gigabyte H77N-WIFI
> i5 2400 (I have it laying around already)
> Corsair CX500
> Powercolor AX7850
> 
> Also would the Shinobi drive bay cover fit this case?
> 
> What air cooler should I be looking at for the CPU, can't get water cooling because I am going to take the system on flights as hand luggage, can't take liquids, and I've seen what water bottles look like after a flight so no thank you.


The window panel drastically increases the temps. I would recommend the non windowed prodigy.
Why change the case front? The non mesh white front doesn't stack dust like the mesh version. The temps won't differ between those two either.

The PSU isn't great. Go for Seasonic, BeQuiet or Antec HCG









I'm not sure if the shinobi drive bay fits, it might be the same size but they are different in the way they hang to the case (i have both cases).

Since you're not overclocking, an aircooler such as coolermaster hyper 212 evo offers decent performance/price ratio.

Also keep in mind that the prodigy is rather bulky and not really easy to carry around. If you plan to travel with your system, you should take a look at the Fractal Design Node 304


----------



## iwalkwithedead

The Prodigy M is the same dimensions on the outside and they made a solid side panel! This is awesome to me, I hope they start selling those side panels or I will have to buy a M just to get it.









_*I want it because it's solid and I can window mod it how I want without buttons, mesh or the stock window affecting the design!_


----------



## Re-Evolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "Getting an SSD makes all the difference compared to a regular hard drive and you will appreciate it as you use an SSD overtime. As for your HDD, you can switch to a 2.5" laptop drive as a secondary drive if you choose to go the SSD path so you can get rid of the (unsightly) hard drive mounts for a cleaner look and get better airflow from your 230mm front fan to your main parts."
> 
> 
> 
> I took into consideration what you said here. I also switched to an i5 4670k. But since im a newbie to this kinda stuff I have no idea what size SSD to get, and which of these two ahrd drives to get... Please help!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236366
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136835
> 
> I need atleast 750GB to 1TB.


I wouldn't get either one of those HDD drives the speed of the Velociraptor is a waste as a data drive and laptop HDD drives are less reliable.
I would buy a WD Caviar Black 1 or 2TB the black series has great reliability.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "Getting an SSD makes all the difference compared to a regular hard drive and you will appreciate it as you use an SSD overtime. As for your HDD, you can switch to a 2.5" laptop drive as a secondary drive if you choose to go the SSD path so you can get rid of the (unsightly) hard drive mounts for a cleaner look and get better airflow from your 230mm front fan to your main parts."
> 
> 
> 
> I took into consideration what you said here. I also switched to an i5 4670k. But since im a newbie to this kinda stuff I have no idea what size SSD to get, and which of these two ahrd drives to get... Please help!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236366
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136835
> 
> I need atleast 750GB to 1TB.


You only need 120/128GB or 250/256GB for your SSD. I would suggest the Plextor M5, Crucial M4/M500, Samsung 840/840 Pro lines as those tend to be the most reliable while being within reasonable pricing. My OS, main programs/games go into my SSD.

As for the HDD, would it be mostly to store media files? I got the Western Digital 1TB Blue Scorpio as it's mostly for anime and Steam games. If the HDD is mostly for games, then I would still stick to the Blue Scorpio as the Black one is only about 10MB/s faster in read times and is mentioned to be louder in several reviews. The Black does have a longer warranty period though, so you can choose what you like.

I would recommend this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236496
This drive just recently released, but not sure if it is faster: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236541

This is the way I mounted mine, but I also have a full custom waterloop, hence why I needed the space at the front. Though mounting it this way will still provide good airflow if you remove both HDD mounts.




This is only if you will be going the SSD path. If you aren't getting an SSD, then I would suggest to stick with the 3.5" WD Blacks.


----------



## Sasquatchiii

*ADD ME*

Hello everyone. I'm a bit of a noobie when it comes to building, but here is my recent Bitfenix Prodigy build.

Imgur: http://imgur.com/gallery/srLVY

Reddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/1jr7ag/build_complete_bitfenix_prodigy_green_beast/

This thread is HUGE but I noticed some people had asked if you can drill in the side panel of the green/blue boxes. Yes you can! It lowered my GPU temps by 20 degrees.

Like I said, I'm a huge noob and have no idea what I'm doing when it comes to overclocking. I used the Asus EUFI program and did the one button overclock thing. It put me at 4.2ghz and I haven't had any stability issues at all. I have a feeling I can get a lot more out of this beast though. Any advice on how to beef it up would be very appreciated! Hope You guys let me in!


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasquatchiii*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> Reddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/1jr7ag/build_complete_bitfenix_prodigy_green_beast/
> 
> This thread is HUGE but I noticed some people had asked if you can drill in the side panel of the green/blue boxes. Yes you can! It lowered my GPU temps by 20 degrees.


that looks really nice. I have the same gpu but I stopped drilling after a 1 row of holes because it was so boring







anyway, Are you sure that the gpu temps lowered to 20C?







because in my case the stock meshed panel improoves temps only about 10C against windowed panel.


----------



## MrSharkington

Hi guys, my new 7950 came today and surprisingly was the 6+8 pin version, I also put my h100i up the top and my temps have significantly dropped, I suggest to anyone with a solid front panel to always mount it up the top, I was actually quite surprised myself how much they changed.


----------



## Klavins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin25*
> 
> You can add me to the owner club. Just got done with my arctic white Bitfenix Prodigy system.


Do you have a build log? Would love to see how you managed those cables.
Absolutely amazing work!


----------



## Klavins

Got my Prodigy a couple of days ago








This WILL be modded


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> that looks really nice. I have the same gpu but I stopped drilling after a 1 row of holes because it was so boring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, Are you sure that the gpu temps lowered to 20C?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because in my case the stock meshed panel improoves temps only about 10C against windowed panel.


Is there a way to remove the window easily on that side panel? The reason I ask is that I would try removing it and using s Demciflex filter on it instead. The filter mesh with backlighting kind of gives a tinted window look and would allow good air flow.


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Hi guys, my new 7950 came today and surprisingly was the 6+8 pin version, I also put my h100i up the top and my temps have significantly dropped, I suggest to anyone with a solid front panel to always mount it up the top, I was actually quite surprised myself how much they changed.


so what are the temps under a load? since we have almost simmilar cooling config Im just trying to see what is gonna be the best








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Is there a way to remove the window easily on that side panel? The reason I ask is that I would try removing it and using s Demciflex filter on it instead. The filter mesh with backlighting kind of gives a tinted window look and would allow good air flow.


well, Its very easy, u just need to unbend 10 metal holders to remove a window. Just be careful, because the window material is very weak and you can easily scratch it with a screwdriver, but If you are not planning to use it dont mind








thank you, I just discovered those filters for myself. Maybe I will try some Double 140mm on a windowed side panel to give my gpu cleaner airflow







btw. windows size is 13,4cm x 26,6cm So i think dual 140mm Demciflex filter will fit, since it 113mm x 253mm.


----------



## Sasquatchiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> that looks really nice. I have the same gpu but I stopped drilling after a 1 row of holes because it was so boring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, Are you sure that the gpu temps lowered to 20C?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because in my case the stock meshed panel improoves temps only about 10C against windowed panel.


My CPU has never gone over 60 degrees but my GPU has hit 95 and the side was very hot to the touch. After drilling the holes, which was boring and hard on my arm, I haven't exceeded 75 under full load and its not nearly as hot to the touch.


----------



## Sasquatchiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Is there a way to remove the window easily on that side panel? The reason I ask is that I would try removing it and using s Demciflex filter on it instead. The filter mesh with backlighting kind of gives a tinted window look and would allow good air flow.


Yes you can. The panel is held in place with bent metal tabs similar to holding in picture frame glass.


----------



## Sasquatchiii

Just wanted to embed a couple so they stand out when people google "green bitfenix prodigy". That's how I stumbled across this thread!


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasquatchiii*
> 
> Just wanted to embed a couple so they stand out when people google "green bitfenix prodigy". That's how I stumbled across this thread!


That green is looking pretty good there dude! Also, nice setup!


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasquatchiii*
> 
> My CPU has never gone over 60 degrees but my GPU has hit 95 and the side was very hot to the touch. After drilling the holes, which was boring and hard on my arm, I haven't exceeded 75 under full load and its not nearly as hot to the touch.


I have the same gpu and the temps with the windowed side panel were 85-86 under a full load. and with the stock meshed panel they are around 76C under a load.







maybe its because of your non meshed front panel, the gpu dousne have no fresh air. also how your pc survives in a closed table? Or you have some ventilation in table?









btw guys sorry for reposting my previous post, but it was probably unseen, because it was on the end of the page.
Im thinking of changing a front 230mm fan. Now Ive got Bitfenix Spectre 230mm. Is there a better alternative to this? Something with better perfomance or maybe with same performance but more quiet? smile.gif it would be perfect if it could have built in red leds)

I dont have a lot of choice here is the list of fans over 200mm that I could find in local shops.







If something in this list will be better than mine, please let me know







And I also dont know if they will fit prodigy. for example my spectre 230mm couldnt be fitted in horisontal mode without cutting some plastics parts from it :/

NZXT FS-200 Red LED Case Fan - 200mm
Aerocool Silent Master Red LED - 200mm
Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN - Red
BitFenix Spectre PRO 230mm Fan - Red LED (its here because it has LEDs and it is PRO, but idk what is the difference between pro/nonpro)

and these are not red leds fans that are in the local shops.

Thermaltake 20cm Blue LED Silent Fan AF0046
Xigmatek XLF-F2004 Blackline LED Fan
Thermaltake 20cm Blue LED Silent Fan AF0046

thanx for responses.


----------



## prospectjp

Canada Computers in Canada, lol, is clearing out the front panels and side panels. I picked up the side window panel, and cutout is terrible, it shows more of gpu area than just the card alone. Additionally, I don't like where it starts. I hope the matx solid front panel is sold seperately.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prospectjp*
> 
> Canada Computers in Canada, lol, is clearing out the front panels and side panels. I picked up the side window panel, and cutout is terrible, it shows more of gpu area than just the card alone. Additionally, I don't like where it starts. I hope the matx solid front panel is sold seperately.


You could mod one yourself, though that takes a lot of time, tools and a bit of money.

Aside from the scratches that came with my windowed panel, I'm pretty happy with it:




I would show better recent pictures, but I'm not home and these were just my old uploads.


----------



## saxovtsmike

I´ts done. I´m going to call it a day for the next weeks or so...


----------



## Sasquatchiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> I have the same gpu and the temps with the windowed side panel were 85-86 under a full load. and with the stock meshed panel they are around 76C under a load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe its because of your non meshed front panel, the gpu dousne have no fresh air. also how your pc survives in a closed table? Or you have some ventilation in table?


Yes I cut out two holes in the back of the desk and installed two 240mm fans. I spliced them into a 12v 1.5amp power supply and plug them into the wall so they blow out max speed all the time. They are still very quiet, albeit the loudest part of the setup down here. They keep it very cool inside the desk, in fact I haven't tested but I daresay it's cooler inside the cabinet than outside.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> I´ts done. I´m going to call it a day for the next weeks or so...


Looks sweet! What kind of feet did you purchase, and how were they installed (e.g. screws, adhesive?)


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> so what are the temps under a load? since we have almost simmilar cooling config Im just trying to see what is gonna be the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, Its very easy, u just need to unbend 10 metal holders to remove a window. Just be careful, because the window material is very weak and you can easily scratch it with a screwdriver, but If you are not planning to use it dont mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you, I just discovered those filters for myself. Maybe I will try some Double 140mm on a windowed side panel to give my gpu cleaner airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw. windows size is 13,4cm x 26,6cm So i think dual 140mm Demciflex filter will fit, since it 113mm x 253mm.


My 7950 is around 65c on 1100/1500MHz @ 1.2 v and my cpu stays a really nice 60c on 4.8Ghz, before it was going up to 78c so big difference.


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Looks sweet! What kind of feet did you purchase, and how were they installed (e.g. screws, adhesive?)


Drilled holes into the case and the feets are LittleDevil Items


----------



## Klavins

Getting there








Need to mod the side panel with an acrylic window extruding with standoffs to make space for the large GPU cooler.
Will be using some nice aluminium case feet on the bottom as well.
Also I will get a Thermaltake Smart Power 550W PSU sometime soon because it is non-modular, has all black flat cables and only 140mm depth.


----------



## xr1st1anos

Messing around with a laser cutter and acrylics. Seems a little bare, Should I add airflow slats on the upper portion?

http://s247.photobucket.com/user/si...8-63495-00000E19DC9436D6_zpsaaf15d02.jpg.html


----------



## papa jock

Please,add me.Build in progress. Thanks


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Expect an update from me in a few hours.

Edit:


----------



## bibom16

Would any one want to trade with me? My WHITE prodigy case for a black one?


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Hi guys

Been a long time lurker on this thread and thought it was about time i signed up now i have my own baby prodigy.

Will post some pics of the build up soon.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> Been a long time lurker on this thread and thought it was about time i signed up now i have my own baby prodigy.
> 
> Will post some pics of the build up soon.


welcome to the master race


----------



## euf0ria

Does anyone know which is the best matching paint to use for a white prodigy case? I need to paint som cut edges on the side panels and have no clue what white to use. I have considered making the edges in my accent color wish is blue but that would take away some of the clean look.


----------



## mm67

I'd also like to know about matching color since I want to build covers for PSU compartment


----------



## euf0ria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I'd also like to know about matching color since I want to build covers for PSU compartment
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That´s a clean build! Congrats so far=) The GPU looks tiny, what model is it?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> That´s a clean build! Congrats so far=) The GPU looks tiny, what model is it?


That's a GTX 660, this one is mostly running as a hackintosh


----------



## Roxaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Expect an update from me in a few hours.
> 
> Update plzzzz
> Edit:


----------



## Roxaos

Does anyone know if the prodigy can fit a 770 lightning?


----------



## euf0ria

Extended, PWM deleted, mini-contact added and Sleeved. All set for installation in mah lazor! (*ehrm* my prodigy)
Buildlog in sign. updated!


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> Does anyone know if the prodigy can fit a 770 lightning?


Easily


----------



## cr4p

Few shots of my prodigy.


----------



## gordanfreeman50

Guys I have a problem. I have an i5 2400 CPU, but its been in a motherboard with bent pins so the pc wouldn't start. Could this somehow damage the CPU or is it safe to put it into my new motherboard?


----------



## cr4p

^^^^ maybe not the right thread.


----------



## gordanfreeman50

I've started a thread in the CPU section. Sorry kind of thought this is sort of on topic, and I'm really new to over clock.net so I couldn't find a hardware help thread. Sorry guys


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordanfreeman50*
> 
> I've started a thread in the CPU section. Sorry kind of thought this is sort of on topic, and I'm really new to over clock.net so I couldn't find a hardware help thread. Sorry guys


maybe you could try the search bar of ocn, I remember this question was asked and answered.









here's some threads:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1351961/motherboard-cpu-pins-bent
http://www.overclock.net/t/1377403/opened-my-cpu-and-it-had-bent-pins


----------



## saxovtsmike

Final Pics

Closed




Open


----------



## Mopar63

Very sexy, would love some info on how you made the side panels.


----------



## kamikazemonkey

That's a tasty mod!
I have in mind to do something similar...

Really awesome


----------



## Roxaos




----------



## Roxaos

Sigh...just ran into another (well another of the same) issue I ran into earlier. System is refusing to turn on. I can hear a faint buzzing sound when I plug in and switch my PSU on so I'm not sure if its the issue


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shpongle*
> 
> *Add Me*
> 
> Howdy. I just got "my" Prodigy about 2 hours ago. It's for my girlfriend and she wanted a SFF and this case had about everything I could need.
> 
> I'm still waiting on a m-ITX FM2+ mobo before I can really get this build underway. Until then I'll be planning/painting.
> 
> I don't know if I'll do a build log or not, but either way the name of the build is "Pretty In Pink".
> 
> 
> 
> The black frame "filter" on the front, the handles, and the Bitfenix logo will be painted some shade of pink. I'm trying to find a way to spell out "Pretty in Pink" on the right side panel with pink EL wire. I'm open to suggestions too if any body's got one.


Added








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasquatchiii*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> Hello everyone. I'm a bit of a noobie when it comes to building, but here is my recent Bitfenix Prodigy build.
> 
> Imgur: http://imgur.com/gallery/srLVY
> 
> Reddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/1jr7ag/build_complete_bitfenix_prodigy_green_beast/
> 
> This thread is HUGE but I noticed some people had asked if you can drill in the side panel of the green/blue boxes. Yes you can! It lowered my GPU temps by 20 degrees.
> 
> Like I said, I'm a huge noob and have no idea what I'm doing when it comes to overclocking. I used the Asus EUFI program and did the one button overclock thing. It put me at 4.2ghz and I haven't had any stability issues at all. I have a feeling I can get a lot more out of this beast though. Any advice on how to beef it up would be very appreciated! Hope You guys let me in!


I can't add you until you post a photo in this thread. Links to other sites don't count.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papa jock*
> 
> Please,add me.Build in progress. Thanks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added









If I missed anybody, please post in the thread and I will get you added...Sorry I haven't been very active as of late, have been working massive hours and getting ready for a trip overseas for a few months. I should be back to normal activity in the next week.


----------



## willen01

hey guys would i be able to fit a 7990 and a front 200mm rad in the front ? just wondering


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Few shots of my prodigy.


What kind of GPU/case temps you getting with that window?


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> What kind of GPU/case temps you getting with that window?


Its not a window is it? Thought he just had the side panel off


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> What kind of GPU/case temps you getting with that window?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Its not a window is it? Thought he just had the side panel off


yes I had my side panel off. been waiting for the custom full clear side panels to be finished. :S


----------



## Roxaos

Need a PSU for my prodigy build that will include a Sapphire 7990, 4670k, any suggestions?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> Need a PSU for my prodigy build that will include a Sapphire 7990, 4670k, any suggestions?


I have a CX750 doin it.


----------



## Kokin

I wouldn't recommend the CX line as that is the low/budget tier of the Corsair lines. Stick to TX/HX/AX if you prefer Corsair, otherwise I would look into Seasonic 750W, as they fit into this case albeit a tight fit.

There's this Cooler Master V850 on sale, it's based on the Seasonic KM3 Gold unit (X850). However, it's a bit too long for the Prodigy and you will need extensions for the rear PSU plate.


----------



## Roxaos

Decided to give the GS700 a go, got pretty solid reviews, and has and all the cables I need in a non-modular solution. Decided to go with non-modular for space's sake :\


----------



## longroadtrip

No offense guys...If after over 891 pages and more than 1.39M views..If you are asking about power supplies...you shouldn't be building a system. Almost every question about almost every PSU has been more than answered. Use the search function first or don't post.

My 2 Cents worth...


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Very sexy, would love some info on how you made the side panels.


Ive made jpgs of the drawigns and gave the links to LRT to add them in the startpost as Donation to the Owners club
Parts where lasercutted and I wrapped them in flat white foil. Nothing fancy.


----------



## Roxaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> No offense guys...If after over 891 pages and more than 1.39M views..If you are asking about power supplies...you shouldn't be building a system. Almost every question about almost every PSU has been more than answered. Use the search function first or don't post.
> 
> My 2 Cents worth...


I wouldn't have requested an answer if the search option provided me with a desirable answer...


----------



## Drifbau5

*ADD ME*

So happy to get this done. This is my first computer build ever. Also first time custom water cooling of course. It was a lot easier than I thought. Although, I spend a long time doing research for every little component. It was definitely worth my time and all my summer earnings haha.

Still not a finished project though. I want to put my GPU on the loop of course, and also sleeve some more cables. Some lighting would be nice too. But it can wait till I rack up some more cash hah. I'll definitely keep updating here when I do make changes. Also, I wanna thank everyone cause I got so many great ideas from peoples builds here.









More pictures in the album: http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1013491/prodigy-build/


----------



## Roxaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> So happy to get this done. This is my first computer build ever. Also first time custom water cooling of course. It was a lot easier than I thought. Although, I spend a long time doing research for every little component. It was definitely worth my time and all my summer earnings haha.
> 
> Still not a finished project though. I want to put my GPU on the loop of course, and also sleeve some more cables. Some lighting would be nice too. But it can wait till I rack up some more cash hah. I'll definitely keep updating here when I do make changes. Also, I wanna thank everyone cause I got so many great ideas from peoples builds here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures in the album: http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1013491/prodigy-build/


Sick setup dude, what card is that?


----------



## Drifbau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> Sick setup dude, what card is that?


Thanks, its EVGA GTX 770 ACX


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> So happy to get this done. This is my first computer build ever. Also first time custom water cooling of course. It was a lot easier than I thought. Although, I spend a long time doing research for every little component. It was definitely worth my time and all my summer earnings haha.
> 
> Still not a finished project though. I want to put my GPU on the loop of course, and also sleeve some more cables. Some lighting would be nice too. But it can wait till I rack up some more cash hah. I'll definitely keep updating here when I do make changes. Also, I wanna thank everyone cause I got so many great ideas from peoples builds here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures in the album: http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1013491/prodigy-build/


What gray color did you use, that is a srsly raw color!


----------



## motokill36

Looks Amazing
Really Nice Job


----------



## nepToon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> *ADD ME*


Absolutely beautiful! Love the mini plate for the mobo.
Great job









my sig


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> I wouldn't have requested an answer if the search option provided me with a desirable answer...


Its almost like if you read the OP you'd see there was a PSU fitting guide...


----------



## Drifbau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> What gray color did you use, that is a srsly raw color!


I didn't paint it if that's what you're asking. Its the stock black. I just got the softouch black front and the black frame with a black emblem. I was going for it all blacked out and matte.

Thanks guys I'm really happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Sasquatchiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't add you until you post a photo in this thread. Links to other sites don't count.


I added some pics a few posts below that one


----------



## Sasquatchiii

*Add me plox!*


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> So happy to get this done. This is my first computer build ever. Also first time custom water cooling of course. It was a lot easier than I thought. Although, I spend a long time doing research for every little component. It was definitely worth my time and all my summer earnings haha.
> 
> Still not a finished project though. I want to put my GPU on the loop of course, and also sleeve some more cables. Some lighting would be nice too. But it can wait till I rack up some more cash hah. I'll definitely keep updating here when I do make changes. Also, I wanna thank everyone cause I got so many great ideas from peoples builds here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures in the album: http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1013491/prodigy-build/


Beautiful work mate


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> So happy to get this done. This is my first computer build ever. Also first time custom water cooling of course. It was a lot easier than I thought. Although, I spend a long time doing research for every little component. It was definitely worth my time and all my summer earnings haha.
> 
> Still not a finished project though. I want to put my GPU on the loop of course, and also sleeve some more cables. Some lighting would be nice too. But it can wait till I rack up some more cash hah. I'll definitely keep updating here when I do make changes. Also, I wanna thank everyone cause I got so many great ideas from peoples builds here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures in the album: http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1013491/prodigy-build/


I HAD NO IDEA HOW AWESOME A BLACKED OUT FRONT PANEL LOOKS OH MY GOD

but seriously dude, awesome job one of my favorites


----------



## Drifbau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> I HAD NO IDEA HOW AWESOME A BLACKED OUT FRONT PANEL LOOKS OH MY GOD
> 
> but seriously dude, awesome job one of my favorites


Dude for real I love it! When all closed up, it looks like a little stealthy ninja on my desk haha. Thanks.


----------



## Rakuun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> I didn't paint it if that's what you're asking. Its the stock black. I just got the softouch black front and the black frame with a black emblem. I was going for it all blacked out and matte.


Where did you happen to purchase it like this? I've been looking around and have not seen one with this color combination.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> I didn't paint it if that's what you're asking. Its the stock black. I just got the softouch black front and the black frame with a black emblem. I was going for it all blacked out and matte.
> 
> Thanks guys I'm really happy with how it turned out.


i Might sneaky sneaky the look on my new prodigy M build


----------



## Drifbau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakuun*
> 
> Where did you happen to purchase it like this? I've been looking around and have not seen one with this color combination.


Unfortunately Bitfenix doesn't sell them like this. I asked Performance PC's if they could mismatch two different panels. But I was lucky enough that they already had the combination I asked for laying around. So it was meant to be.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> Ive made jpgs of the drawigns and gave the links to LRT to add them in the startpost as Donation to the Owners club
> Parts where lasercutted and I wrapped them in flat white foil. Nothing fancy.


I'll have them up in the next day or so..Thanks again for donating them to the club!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> So happy to get this done. This is my first computer build ever. Also first time custom water cooling of course. It was a lot easier than I thought. Although, I spend a long time doing research for every little component. It was definitely worth my time and all my summer earnings haha.
> 
> Still not a finished project though. I want to put my GPU on the loop of course, and also sleeve some more cables. Some lighting would be nice too. But it can wait till I rack up some more cash hah. I'll definitely keep updating here when I do make changes. Also, I wanna thank everyone cause I got so many great ideas from peoples builds here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures in the album: http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1013491/prodigy-build/


Really nice work...the blacked out look is amazing!







Oh, added...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasquatchiii*
> 
> *Add me plox!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added


----------



## Rakuun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> Unfortunately Bitfenix doesn't sell them like this. I asked Performance PC's if they could mismatch two different panels. But I was lucky enough that they already had the combination I asked for laying around. So it was meant to be.


I had seen several on Performance PC's, but none like this one. I'll have to contact them and ask about it as well. They seem to have a lot of spare parts for these as they are always selling dented / scratched prodigy cases at a discount.

How is the front panel for airflow? I know they have both the solid and mesh panels available. I really like the look of the solid one, but if airflow is bad I'd get the mesh one instead.


----------



## Drifbau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakuun*
> 
> I had seen several on Performance PC's, but none like this one. I'll have to contact them and ask about it as well. They seem to have a lot of spare parts for these as they are always selling dented / scratched prodigy cases at a discount.
> 
> How is the front panel for airflow? I know they have both the solid and mesh panels available. I really like the look of the solid one, but if airflow is bad I'd get the mesh one instead.


If you need the airflow, mesh is definitely better. I seen people post here that their temps decreased a lot when they put their rad on the top or on mesh.

But in my case, I'm water cooling and my rad is up top, I don't even have a fan on the front at the moment. I'm intaking air from top and side and exhausting through the back. My temps are pretty darn good.

So I think If you are air cooling, or planning on having your main rad in the front, go wish mesh.


----------



## Sasquatchiii

I can't wait till they come out with a green mesh front panel!


----------



## MrSharkington

I've just wanted Australia to stock a red windowed side panel for the last 5 months, lol


----------



## Rakuun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> So I think If you are air cooling, or planning on having your main rad in the front, go wish mesh.


I was planning on using two fans up top, one in the front and one in the rear. I was either going to use a nice air cooler, or a Corsair H80. Not sure which one yet.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quick question, i have the evga 650w power supply, its doing my nut in having it hanging outside the case
Now is there a way of cutting the front wall of the power supply bay without drilling out the rivets and fully removing it?
Like this pic

Or is it easier to drill out the rivets, if so how do i do this?
Then what do i need to then put the power supply bay back in the case? Exact rivets and tool please


----------



## prospectjp

try using a dremel, then sand down edges to make em as straight and clean as possible


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Quick question, i have the evga 650w power supply, its doing my nut in having it hanging outside the case
> Now is there a way of cutting the front wall of the power supply bay without drilling out the rivets and fully removing it?
> Like this pic
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it easier to drill out the rivets, if so how do i do this?
> Then what do i need to then put the power supply bay back in the case? Exact rivets and tool please


Much easier to remove the mobo tray to do it...Tools you will need are:

1/8" drill bit to drill the rivets out with
drill
Rivets (these are what I used on mine)
Rivet gun (I have this rivet gun)

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMG_4454_zps62c398c9.jpg.html

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/DSCF3465.jpg.html


----------



## yanks8981

It looks like the black Prodigy comes with the mesh front, but the picture on Newegg looks like the white one comes with the SofTouch front. Can someone confirm or deny this?

Thanks!


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Much easier to remove the mobo tray to do it...Tools you will need are:
> 
> 1/8" drill bit to drill the rivets out with
> drill
> Rivets (these are what I used on mine)
> Rivet gun (I have this rivet gun)
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMG_4454_zps62c398c9.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/DSCF3465.jpg.html


Just what i needed.. Cheers +rep


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> It looks like the black Prodigy comes with the mesh front, but the picture on Newegg looks like the white one comes with the SofTouch front. Can someone confirm or deny this?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, this is correct.


----------



## Drerex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Quick question, i have the evga 650w power supply, its doing my nut in having it hanging outside the case
> Now is there a way of cutting the front wall of the power supply bay without drilling out the rivets and fully removing it?
> Like this pic
> 
> Or is it easier to drill out the rivets, if so how do i do this?
> Then what do i need to then put the power supply bay back in the case? Exact rivets and tool please


I know that case!! Haha!!

Rivets and Tool - http://www.mnpctech.com/Pop_rivets_for_computer_case.html

It's pretty easy to drill out the rivets. Just make sure that the drill bit is under .130 in diameter. Drill into the center of the rivet and boom it's out.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> I know that case!! Haha!!
> 
> Rivets and Tool - http://www.mnpctech.com/Pop_rivets_for_computer_case.html
> 
> It's pretty easy to drill out the rivets. Just make sure that the drill bit is under .130 in diameter. Drill into the center of the rivet and boom it's out.


Saw it on the evga forum and that is the first pic i have seen of exactly what i wanted to do








Didnt know you were on here, that is why i asked on your thread on the evga forum and here

Ill have to get the drill out, but then will pass the power supply bay to my uncle who as the facility to get this cut for me.
Dont have the funds to buy me a dremel and the cutting wheel/disc at the mo, to do it myself

Edit: do i need to get 1/8" x 1/4" rivets or 1/8 x 1/2" rivets?
Those sites both LRT and drerex only say 1/8", but most places in the UK i have looked have the 1/8" but then have other sizes next to them

Also i have got rid of my recon (didnt like it) so now i am left with a 180cm front fan and a 120mm rear exhaust fan (be quiet silent)
Is there a way of powering these 2 fans off the motherboard chassis fan header, or is that not recommended?
I just dont want the fans running at 100% if i connect them direct to a molex power from my power supply


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Edit: do i need to get 1/8" x 1/4" rivets or 1/8 x 1/2" rivets?
> Those sites both LRT and drerex only say 1/8", but most places in the UK i have looked have the 1/8" but then have other sizes next to them
> 
> Also i have got rid of my recon (didnt like it) so now i am left with a 180cm front fan and a 120mm rear exhaust fan (be quiet silent)
> Is there a way of powering these 2 fans off the motherboard chassis fan header, or is that not recommended?
> I just dont want the fans running at 100% if i connect them direct to a molex power from my power supply


1/8" x 1/4" rivets...the 1/8" is the width and the 1/4 is the depth before the rivet is compressed by the rivet gun. The reason I recommended the ones on the website I linked is because they are flush rivets and are similar to the stock Bitfenix rivets. The paint also won't come off as you use them.

As for the fans, so long as they have a 3 pin connector (or you can get an adapter) you can hook them up to the mobo.


----------



## jamesFALLEN

Hey guys just got the Blue Prodigy with the window. Should have all my pieces for my rig soon, but should I add an acrylic drill bit to my list of things I need? I see everyone is saying the Graphics card gets pretty hot in the windowed Prodigy cases and they drill holes. should I be preparing myself to do the same?

thanks
J


----------



## mwayne5

Well, I ordered my Ncase M1 today. I've been following this project since December of last year and they are finally in their ordering stage after raising money and partnering with Lian Li. My case won't be delivered until January of 2014, but I'm already excited. I got the Silver one. SO EXCITE!!!

Original forum thread about the project:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1717132

Product page:
http://www.ncases.com/

Don't know what I'll do with my Prodigy once my M1 gets here







She's been a good case.


----------



## folicacid

Built my first PC (my first build, it's like my 8th PC). Used the aqua blue case. Plan is for it to be a fast boot ssd based htpc type thing. Can anyone recommend any fans though? The ones inside the case seem to suck (as in, they don't suck!) And I'm worried my A8-5600k 3.60 black edition trinity quad core will overheat.


----------



## Dr Slaughter

Guys got my Build Running... yeah2x


----------



## Dr Slaughter

I just got my Processor.... hehehe ...


----------



## jamesFALLEN

Looking sweet man.

How are the spectors working with the H100i?

Looks like you might have fit the fan controller in the 3.5 even with the H100i? was it difficult?

The rear fan wouldnt fit inside the case?

sweet work want to see more!


----------



## Dr Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesFALLEN*
> 
> Looking sweet man.
> 
> How are the spectors working with the H100i?
> 
> Looks like you might have fit the fan controller in the 3.5 even with the H100i? was it difficult?
> 
> The rear fan wouldnt fit inside the case?
> 
> sweet work want to see more!


Bro, i only got an Corsair H60 2013... The top, its only a spectre pro 120mmx2 fan from bitfenix... I got a push and pull setup behind the case..but the other fan was already installed outside the case... hehehe in the front a 230mm bitfenix Spectre pro Fan... I just cut the drive bay with a hack saw, just to fit the Lamptron inside...hehehe...


----------



## Roxaos

HNGGGGGG THAT BUILD


----------



## Dr Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> HNGGGGGG THAT BUILD


thanx bro... i haven't done any OC yet, coz I'm busy installing some of my software and apps on my ssd... hehehe







... Anyway the Supreme FX is so nice... i really lik it... yeah2x ... thumbs up to ASUS form making this card on a mini itx board....







super nice


----------



## Kokin

^Nice to see the Impact finally making its way onto this thread! Looks great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesFALLEN*
> 
> Hey guys just got the Blue Prodigy with the window. Should have all my pieces for my rig soon, but should I add an acrylic drill bit to my list of things I need? I see everyone is saying the Graphics card gets pretty hot in the windowed Prodigy cases and they drill holes. should I be preparing myself to do the same?
> 
> thanks
> J


I would first try to see how temps are without modding the window, but there's always that option if you aren't satisfied with temps.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> 1/8" x 1/4" rivets...the 1/8" is the width and the 1/4 is the depth before the rivet is compressed by the rivet gun. The reason I recommended the ones on the website I linked is because they are flush rivets and are similar to the stock Bitfenix rivets. The paint also won't come off as you use them.
> 
> As for the fans, so long as they have a 3 pin connector (or you can get an adapter) you can hook them up to the mobo.


It was in german and at the time had no facility to translate it, so just quickly went on ebay etc to have a look and saw a few choices
I know that site is well recommended, arent they the guys who do the braided sleeves etc?

Thanks for that, wasnt sure if it would do any damage to the motherboard having 2 fans on the one chassis fan header
My 2 fans are 3 pins if i recall right, so will get an adapter

Having a case change around, colour scheme etc but think seeing someones case on here they have beat me to it







(the all black case)
But was waiting on my bitfenix aluminium logo turning up before i posted it


----------



## Drerex

Can I be in the club?







My case is currently in the process of getting powder coated but these are the last pics before I sent it off.


----------



## JebusChytrus

So I bought bitfenix recon for my prodigy but i cant set fan speed. On manual it turns off at 0 rpm, and anything above 0 rpm - fans are running at full speed. How to fix this?

Im using Scythe GT 1850 rpm


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> So I bought bitfenix recon for my prodigy but i cant set fan speed. On manual it turns off at 0 rpm, and anything above 0 rpm - fans are running at full speed. How to fix this?
> 
> Im using Scythe GT 1850 rpm


If you set it to automatic does it control the fan?
To set it yourself, cant remember off the top of my head. But think you select manual, then press and hold the fan icon on the recon
It should then flash, you can then select by pressing +- etc to increase/decrease speed


----------



## JebusChytrus

It just doesn't work! I've downloaded "Phoebetria" for bitfenix recon but it doesn't work at all. It looks like i've paid for controller only able to turn fans on or off. My $1 molex to 3pin adapter works better than this piece of ****.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> It just doesn't work! I've downloaded "Phoebetria" for bitfenix recon but it doesn't work at all. It looks like i've paid for controller only able to turn fans on or off. My $1 molex to 3pin adapter works better than this piece of ****.


Although i didnt really make full use of my recon that is why i am getting rid of mine, not because it didnt work!
The only thing i can think is
a) you have a faulty recon
b) something as not been connected correctly, usb jumper cable etc


----------



## White Runner

I would open a ticket with BitFenix about your Recon, something isn't working right... let us know how it goes!


----------



## JebusChytrus

Good thing i bought it in a regular store, not online. Went back to the store, they gave me new one and it is working now.


----------



## barebackbadger

latest effort, like i have said..
getting a serious dislike to my evga supernova hanging outside my case, so decided on having a colour refit
due to me soon cutting the front out of the power supply bay, cannot really use all my alchemy orange extensions.. so decided on a black and red theme (all the evga supernova cables are braided black and red)
and with me now having the Zalman gnps9900 max Red and a 180mm phobya red LED fan .
should look a lot better

think i need to either spray my bitfenix CK badge matt black OR get the bitfenix aluminium black logo???
have also removed the recon, donated that to my brother


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> It just doesn't work! I've downloaded "Phoebetria" for bitfenix recon but it doesn't work at all. It looks like i've paid for controller only able to turn fans on or off. My $1 molex to 3pin adapter works better than this piece of ****.


Please read my guide on how to setup your recon:

http://www.overclock.net/a/how-to-install-a-bitfenix-recon-set-up-your-router-to-use-it-and-allow-internet-access-without-disabling-the-firewall


----------



## TommyMoore

ADD ME!

Finally got myself a Betfenix Prodigy.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> Can I be in the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My case is currently in the process of getting powder coated but these are the last pics before I sent it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Nice build!







Added

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyMoore*
> 
> ADD ME!
> 
> Finally got myself a Betfenix Prodigy.


Added!


----------



## MrSharkington

Hey guys, I finally found a red side panel, just curious to anyone who owns a sidepanel to how much of a difference the temps are? cheers


----------



## xr1st1anos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Hey guys, I finally found a red side panel, just curious to anyone who owns a sidepanel to how much of a difference the temps are? cheers


Hey shark,

Is it possible to post a pic of the inside of the windowed side panel? Is the clear acrylic removable? Is it a slide in or glued on?

I'm wanting to purchase one as well but want to modify the clear panel with either a laser etch or laser cut's..

Ta.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xr1st1anos*
> 
> Hey shark,
> 
> Is it possible to post a pic of the inside of the windowed side panel? Is the clear acrylic removable? Is it a slide in or glued on?
> 
> I'm wanting to purchase one as well but want to modify the clear panel with either a laser etch or laser cut's..
> 
> Ta.


I would if I actually had it, lol. I haven't ordered it yet cause I'm concerned about the temps, though I'm pretty sure it's glued on from what I have seen


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xr1st1anos*
> 
> Hey shark,
> 
> Is it possible to post a pic of the inside of the windowed side panel? Is the clear acrylic removable? Is it a slide in or glued on?
> 
> I'm wanting to purchase one as well but want to modify the clear panel with either a laser etch or laser cut's..
> 
> Ta.


There are metal tabs that fold on to the acrylic, so if you can bend those, the acrylic can easily come out. There are holes on the acrylic where these tabs are.


----------



## xr1st1anos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> There are metal tabs that fold on to the acrylic, so if you can bend those, the acrylic can easily come out. There are holes on the acrylic where these tabs are.


Thanks Kokin! That makes it quite easy to remove then...









Now only if they did a window panel for the other side...


----------



## yanks8981

White prodigy and Maximus impact on order. Now just to decide which CPU to go with.


----------



## xr1st1anos

In need of opinions. Please tell me what you guys think to my rev.2 front face cover. I used plasti-dip on it to try and match the soft touch color but it failed.

Should I try just straight matt black paint?

http://s247.photobucket.com/user/si...F-14636-0000033D72D9DC43_zpsd0e49784.jpg.html

http://s247.photobucket.com/user/si...2-14636-0000033D7D3D82E2_zps93e2b261.jpg.html

http://s247.photobucket.com/user/si...C-14636-0000033D57F7857F_zps9e667adb.jpg.html


----------



## sivoloc

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xr1st1anos*
> 
> In need of opinions. Please tell me what you guys think to my rev.2 front face cover. I used plasti-dip on it to try and match the soft touch color but it failed.
> 
> Should I try just straight matt black paint?
> 
> http://s247.photobucket.com/user/si...F-14636-0000033D72D9DC43_zpsd0e49784.jpg.html
> 
> http://s247.photobucket.com/user/si...2-14636-0000033D7D3D82E2_zps93e2b261.jpg.html
> 
> http://s247.photobucket.com/user/si...C-14636-0000033D57F7857F_zps9e667adb.jpg.html






Well form the looks of the pictures i think it looks very simular if not perfect to the Plastic hadles on the prodigy, but the metal black sides are very hard to match!


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xr1st1anos*
> 
> In need of opinions. Please tell me what you guys think to my rev.2 front face cover. I used plasti-dip on it to try and match the soft touch color but it failed.
> 
> Should I try just straight matt black paint?
> 
> http://s247.photobucket.com/user/si...F-14636-0000033D72D9DC43_zpsd0e49784.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s247.photobucket.com/user/si...2-14636-0000033D7D3D82E2_zps93e2b261.jpg.html
> 
> http://s247.photobucket.com/user/si...C-14636-0000033D57F7857F_zps9e667adb.jpg.html


Looks fairly decent .. any chance of better pics ?


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xr1st1anos*
> 
> In need of opinions. Please tell me what you guys think to my rev.2 front face cover. I used plasti-dip on it to try and match the soft touch color but it failed.
> 
> Should I try just straight matt black paint?
> 
> http://s247.photobucket.com/user/si...F-14636-0000033D72D9DC43_zpsd0e49784.jpg.html
> 
> http://s247.photobucket.com/user/si...2-14636-0000033D7D3D82E2_zps93e2b261.jpg.html
> 
> http://s247.photobucket.com/user/si...C-14636-0000033D57F7857F_zps9e667adb.jpg.html


Like someone else as said, looks ok but hard to tell from those pics.. Lighting is not all that great or its the camera?


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Like someone else as said, looks ok but hard to tell from those pics.. Lighting is not all that great or its the camera?


Or both


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> Or both


didnt want to abuse both his camera and lighting, then possibly is spraying in one post








Tried to go easy on him (or her)
Seriously though, from those pics it looks like a decent colour (proper english spelling) match


----------



## Drifbau5

Blacked out Prodigies FTW! Yeah I It looks pretty darn good if the pictures are accurate. I think some lighting through the hexagonal pattern would be real nice touch too.


----------



## xr1st1anos

Sorry. I've only got a phone to take piccies with. Here's one during the day. Should be a little better











Here's a comparison between the soft touch handle with plasti dip. Light coats and it comes out 'pebbly'. I might do one more coat and lay it thick to flatten and smooth it. (the grays are just my dusty hands). I'm waiting for the plasti dip thinner I've ordered..


----------



## MrSharkington

So i took the handles of my prodigy,, has anyone found any solution to cover up the part where they clipped onto? preferably something black


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> So i took the handles of my prodigy,, has anyone found any solution to cover up the part where they clipped onto? preferably something black


Small aluminum plate and paint it black? Should be super cheap and easy, though how creative you are with mounting it will determine how good it looks.


----------



## MrSharkington

i'll look into it, thanks


----------



## Mopar63

Automotive car trim can work as well.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xr1st1anos*
> 
> Sorry. I've only got a phone to take piccies with. Here's one during the day. Should be a little better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thinkit needs another coat as a bear minimum
> 
> Here's a comparison between the soft touch handle with plasti dip. Light coats and it comes out 'pebbly'. I might do one more coat and lay it thick to flatten and smooth it. (the grays are just my dusty hands). I'm waiting for the plasti dip thinner I've ordered..


----------



## Kaytu

Figured I'd ask here if anywhere. I just can't for the life of me get this whole Prodigy PSU size thing going. People are telling me that you should only use non-modular psu's, and some recommend modular. I found a PSU that should by everything I've read fit, but the measurements are in inches and it throws me off. I ran it through a converter and it said some various different sizes in mm, but I haven't a clue which one is the length.

TL;DR Some idiot can't read measurements and needs help.









Link to the PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438007


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaytu*
> 
> Figured I'd ask here if anywhere. I just can't for the life of me get this whole Prodigy PSU size thing going. People are telling me that you should only use non-modular psu's, and some recommend modular. I found a PSU that should by everything I've read fit, but the measurements are in inches and it throws me off. I ran it through a converter and it said some various different sizes in mm, but I haven't a clue which one is the length.
> 
> TL;DR Some idiot can't read measurements and needs help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to the PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438007


Won't fit. The largest dimension should be 6.3" and thats a super tight fit for modular PSUs already. Try for 6.3" x 5.9" x 3.4" or smaller, otherwise your PSU will need to extend out the back.

Edit: this is mentioned on the first post.


----------



## Mopar63

Well my Prodigy is going soon. Wanted to let you guys know it has been fun. While the prodigy is easy to carry with it's handles the overall size was to much to be effective for me to use at LAN events I attend. I have to do some on planes and a prodigy just does not travel well. I have found the Node fits in my carry on just fine.

Gonna sell the Prodigy I have locally, do not want to mess with shipping. Anyone near Southern Illinois that is interested I am selling the case minus one set of arms with Sorbothane Hemispheres for feet and a full Deciflex filter set. Drop me a line if you are close and interested (Southern Illinois)

So I leave this thread with these immortal words...

*So long and thanks for all the fish.*


----------



## barebackbadger

Kaytu: should fit, but will be tight.

I have the evga supernova 650w, as some of you may know








Had it stuck outside the case using the lian li psu extender, hated it from day one

Well decided to bite the bullet, rather than ask someone else to do it, got me a dremel 3000 (on offer £30) and decided to do it myself.
huge thing for me as i am a complete noob where diy etc is concerned
Prepped the bay, drilled out rivets etc, covered with masking tape, measured where i needed to cut

About 30 minutes later (took my time) got it all cut









Put some u-channel to cover sharp edges and where the metal is showing, put it into position in my case, just awaiting on my rivets and rivet gun now

Just got to find away of putting both my ssd and 2.5 inch hard drive down the one side of the power supply, i know there are the startech 2.5 dual bay, but not looking to spend that much.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Anyone wanna trade a window panel for a holed panel/sell me their holed panel?


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Anyone wanna trade a window panel for a holed panel/sell me their holed panel?


Contact bitfenix, they sent me one free of charge.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Well my Prodigy is going soon. Wanted to let you guys know it has been fun. While the prodigy is easy to carry with it's handles the overall size was to much to be effective for me to use at LAN events I attend. I have to do some on planes and a prodigy just does not travel well. I have found the Node fits in my carry on just fine.
> 
> Gonna sell the Prodigy I have locally, do not want to mess with shipping. Anyone near Southern Illinois that is interested I am selling the case minus one set of arms with Sorbothane Hemispheres for feet and a full Deciflex filter set. Drop me a line if you are close and interested (Southern Illinois)
> 
> So I leave this thread with these immortal words...
> 
> *So long and thanks for all the fish.*


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Anyone know if the lower hard drive cage will fit if you have ssd's mounted on the front of the power supply cage?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Anyone know if the lower hard drive cage will fit if you have ssd's mounted on the front of the power supply cage?


They should as long as they are 7mm or 9mm, any thicker and the drive will not fit.


----------



## jamesFALLEN

Any reason for switching? Video Card temps?


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> They should as long as they are 7mm or 9mm, any thicker and the drive will not fit.


Cool. I'm thinking of going this route and selling my NZXT Phantom 630 case. Didn't realize how huge it was going to be.


----------



## xcom-

Hello Everyone.

Looking for some advice please regarding Modding and Liquidcooling.

Modding.
I am interested in customizing the prodigy case, adding clear side panels and changing the internal structure slightly. I am not an experienced modder, so would like to know where to begin and what tools I need. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, I would also like to see what other people have done or currently doing.

Watercooling.
With the purchase of my new GPU, I am ready to start purchasing the equipment for liquidcooling,I understand that I will be limited to what I can do and fit in the prodigy so looking for advice with which components to use.

Many Thanks
Chris


----------



## xStark

hello fellow Prodigy users









can someone please help me how i can mount a bitfenix recon on my prodigy, i have a H100i mounted at the top, so how do i put it in there?

i remembered seeing someones rig posted here where he was able to put his recon onto his prodigy with also his H100i on top.


----------



## Drerex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Kaytu: should fit, but will be tight.
> 
> I have the evga supernova 650w, as some of you may know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had it stuck outside the case using the lian li psu extender, hated it from day one
> 
> Well decided to bite the bullet, rather than ask someone else to do it, got me a dremel 3000 (on offer £30) and decided to do it myself.
> huge thing for me as i am a complete noob where diy etc is concerned
> Prepped the bay, drilled out rivets etc, covered with masking tape, measured where i needed to cut
> 
> About 30 minutes later (took my time) got it all cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put some u-channel to cover sharp edges and where the metal is showing, put it into position in my case, just awaiting on my rivets and rivet gun now
> 
> Just got to find away of putting both my ssd and 2.5 inch hard drive down the one side of the power supply, i know there are the startech 2.5 dual bay, but not looking to spend that much.


Awesome! Looks like you are all good now!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xStark*
> 
> hello fellow Prodigy users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone please help me how i can mount a bitfenix recon on my prodigy, i have a H100i mounted at the top, so how do i put it in there?
> 
> i remembered seeing someones rig posted here where he was able to put his recon onto his prodigy with also his H100i on top.


He modded the frontpanel to put it at the bottom I think mate...


----------



## Shpongle

Question for some of you fellow owners:

Are these screws (circled) for the handles?









I ask because I assumed they were, but they feel like they're installed with loctite. I'd like to get a concrete answer before I wind up stripping the head on the wrong screws.

I'm painting the handles pink to match the rest of the case.

Edit: As Yanks8981 said, indeed those are the screws for the handles.



Got them painted and reinstalled. Just waiting on 5 feet of pink EL Wire to show up so I can start working on the hard stuff.


----------



## yanks8981

I believe so. There should be 4 total for each one, 8 total for top and bottom. If I remember correctly from my first Prodigy, they were not difficult to remove, but you will want to be careful so you do not crack the top piece they screw into.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xStark*
> 
> hello fellow Prodigy users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone please help me how i can mount a bitfenix recon on my prodigy, i have a H100i mounted at the top, so how do i put it in there?
> 
> i remembered seeing someones rig posted here where he was able to put his recon onto his prodigy with also his H100i on top.


You can drill new holes just slightly back in the top mounts to be able to fit both at the same time. The only other part is that you will need some way of shortening the optical bay to a sufficient length.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You can drill new holes just slightly back in the top mounts to be able to fit both at the same time. The only other part is that you will need some way of shortening the optical bay to a sufficient length.


This^
I had to do this, to get the recon in and my h100i


----------



## XeroJager

Sup guys!

First post here on OC, so i'll try not to sound as dumb as possible









It's been a few years since i built my last rig, a full size ATX powerhouse radiator of death, and i feel as if i should build a new rig. But as of recently, going to conventions and lan parties and whatnot, i've seen more SFF PCs pop up here and there, so i did a bit of research, and came across the bitfenix prodigy. Stumbled onto this forum, creeped about 600 pages, yada yada, then decided i wanted to go this route. The build i plan to work with won't happen until late this year/early next year, so i've got some time to do some research. Until then, i have a few questions to ask, and i figured you guys would be able to answer them for me!

First off, let me share what i'm planning, so you guys can call me a freakin' genuis idiot for selecting what i've selected









Bitfenix Prodigy (duh)
ASRock Z77E-ITX
Intel Core i7-3770 Ivy Bridge
Corsair CX500M (i know people say you probably won't draw more than 400W, but i like a bit of headroom)
Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (1600)
EVGA GTX-760
Samsung evo 840 SSD (undecided on harddrives for now)
Corsair H100i

Now, i have a few questions regarding placement of certain things, moreso the H100i.
As far as i've read and understood, you do NOT have the modify the case in any way to mount the cooler, but you will need to remove the optical and drive bays for it to fit, which i'm alright with. But is there anything else i need to do for the front end of the case? (i've seen a few answers to this, but not sure if it applies to me yet.) I want to mount a Spectre Pro 230mm fan in the front for intake, and probably a 120 on the back for exhaust (along with the h100i for exhaust) for a positive airflow through the case.

Second (and slightly embarrassing question):
Being a guy who's always built rigs with a CD/DVD drive in them, i have never once owned any system that did not have one of these. With that being said, how do i install an OS onto a system that does not have any drive? I've read somewhere that you can format a flash drive like a boot drive, and do it from there, but i want to be sure from someone who knows.

Thanks!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XeroJager*
> 
> Now, i have a few questions regarding placement of certain things, moreso the H100i.
> As far as i've read and understood, you do NOT have the modify the case in any way to mount the cooler, but you will need to remove the optical and drive bays for it to fit, which i'm alright with. But is there anything else i need to do for the front end of the case? (i've seen a few answers to this, but not sure if it applies to me yet.) I want to mount a Spectre Pro 230mm fan in the front for intake, and probably a 120 on the back for exhaust (along with the h100i for exhaust) for a positive airflow through the case.
> 
> Second (and slightly embarrassing question):
> Being a guy who's always built rigs with a CD/DVD drive in them, i have never once owned any system that did not have one of these. With that being said, how do i install an OS onto a system that does not have any drive? I've read somewhere that you can format a flash drive like a boot drive, and do it from there, but i want to be sure from someone who knows.
> 
> Thanks!


Your first question is 100% correct, and some people recommend putting rubber washers in between the case and the front fan to make whatever rattling they might have had stop.

As far as installing an OS from a flash drive, it is 100% possible and there are many different programs that allow you to do so. Personally if I am making a singular OS drive to boot, I prefer the program Rufus, but if I am making a boot/diagnostics drive, I prefer YUMI. Both programs are fairly self-explanatory. All you need is a 4GB flash drive (usually good for just a boot drive), and an .ISO file of the OS you plan to install. I get any Windows OS that I want through my school and my Dreamspark account, but if you don't have those options then you can buy a copy of the OS you want to install, extract it from the CD (on your current computer) and then follow the steps whatever program you decide to use (there are a bunch), and you will have a bootable flash drive.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Your first question is 100% correct, and some people recommend putting rubber washers in between the case and the front fan to make whatever rattling they might have had stop.
> 
> As far as installing an OS from a flash drive, it is 100% possible and there are many different programs that allow you to do so. Personally if I am making a singular OS drive to boot, I prefer the program Rufus, but if I am making a boot/diagnostics drive, I prefer YUMI. Both programs are fairly self-explanatory. All you need is a 4GB flash drive (usually good for just a boot drive), and an .ISO file of the OS you plan to install. I get any Windows OS that I want through my school and my Dreamspark account, but if you don't have those options then you can buy a copy of the OS you want to install, extract it from the CD (on your current computer) and then follow the steps whatever program you decide to use (there are a bunch), and you will have a bootable flash drive.


I use and like rufus


----------



## XeroJager

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Your first question is 100% correct, and some people recommend putting rubber washers in between the case and the front fan to make whatever rattling they might have had stop.
> 
> As far as installing an OS from a flash drive, it is 100% possible and there are many different programs that allow you to do so. Personally if I am making a singular OS drive to boot, I prefer the program Rufus, but if I am making a boot/diagnostics drive, I prefer YUMI. Both programs are fairly self-explanatory. All you need is a 4GB flash drive (usually good for just a boot drive), and an .ISO file of the OS you plan to install. I get any Windows OS that I want through my school and my Dreamspark account, but if you don't have those options then you can buy a copy of the OS you want to install, extract it from the CD (on your current computer) and then follow the steps whatever program you decide to use (there are a bunch), and you will have a bootable flash drive.


THIS POST IS OVER 9000. (alright i'm done.)

I see. I'll look more into doing boots from the USB and whatnot, and i have to figure out how to get .ISOs from a CD.

Also, will i need extra fan controllers for the 120/230 setup i want to do? Or will just having them in be fine? I know they should work in regard to how much heat/power output is being used at that current moment.


----------



## yanks8981

Without going through every build log, does anyone have any examples of a build where a 240 and a 120 fits nicely into the prodigy with not a ton of modding? I would feel more comfortable adding my GPu to the loop with a little extra rad.


----------



## xr1st1anos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Without going through every build log, does anyone have any examples of a build where a 240 and a 120 fits nicely into the prodigy with not a ton of modding? I would feel more comfortable adding my GPu to the loop with a little extra rad.


240 should fit at top. Don't go too thick. Your 120 (140) can either go at the back on the outside (exhaust fan) or the inside front depending if you want to keep your drive cages. Heck, you can fit a 180 up front if you don't mind losing both the OD and drive cages.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Without going through every build log, does anyone have any examples of a build where a 240 and a 120 fits nicely into the prodigy with not a ton of modding? I would feel more comfortable adding my GPu to the loop with a little extra rad.


Only mod done was the reversed front panel. If you don't plan to use anything that requires the optical drive/slot, you don't even need to mod the front panel.


----------



## nepToon

Gonna fire it up today. Really excited.
Scythe Slip stream 120mm fits just pefectly over the Phanteks PH-TC14PE


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Without going through every build log, does anyone have any examples of a build where a 240 and a 120 fits nicely into the prodigy with not a ton of modding? I would feel more comfortable adding my GPu to the loop with a little extra rad.


I´ve a 240 in the top and a 140 in the front.
After inverting the Front panel I did not even had to drill new holes for that

Here´s my Worklog, which stupid me can´t add to the signature :bash:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1421358/my-prodigy


----------



## barebackbadger

Well finally got everything done in my case tonight

On a side note, thinking of getting the msi gtx 770 gaming edition.. Anyone have one? And is there a reason not to get this and get an alternative?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

my prodigy is now black and dead in the water. No idea why yet.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> my prodigy is now black and dead in the water. No idea why yet.


What happened ?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> What happened ?


I changed my case and now its not loading a display or anything


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322

My next build is going to use this case, and I'm having trouble finding a good PSU that'll fit. To my understanding it needs to be under 160mm deep, is that correct?

I need a 450w PSU. Any suggestions?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sportsmaniac1322*
> 
> My next build is going to use this case, and I'm having trouble finding a good PSU that'll fit. To my understanding it needs to be under 160mm deep, is that correct?
> 
> I need a 450w PSU. Any suggestions?


Will the Silverstone Strider Plus ST50F-P 500W PSU work for you? I used one in a Prodigy I built in for a friend over the summer and he is supremely happy with it.


----------



## SalisburySteak

My front headphone jack died today


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Will the Silverstone Strider Plus ST50F-P 500W PSU work for you? I used one in a Prodigy I built in for a friend over the summer and he is supremely happy with it.


$75 seems a little pricy for just 500w of power. To compare, the Rosewill Capstone 450w is only $60, and that even has a GOLD energy efficiency rating; it's just too big. I'll get it if that's the only option, but is there a cheaper alternative?


----------



## dman811

Anyone will tell you, you do not want to cheap out on a PSU, as it is powering your whole system. Other people can give their opinions, but that would be my PSU of choice for this case as it is well below the 160mm length limit.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Anyone will tell you, you do not want to cheap out on a PSU, as it is powering your whole system. Other people can give their opinions, but that would be my PSU of choice for this case as it is well below the 160mm length limit.


Yeah that's a good point. I just saw that the PSU you linked to is modular though, so that explains the price increase. I don't really need a modular PSU, so a regular one would be preferred.

How would something like the SeaSonic S12II stack up?


----------



## dman811

It is a great PSU, I haven't used it since a build I did for a teacher in my sophomore year. Full modular is just a personal preference of mine after using them in friend and client builds. Unfortunately for me, mine has all of its cables permanently attached.

EDIT: A thread I suggest you check out is the FAQ: Recommended Power Supplies thread, and then cross-reference it to what size PSUs fit in the Prodigy listed on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It is a great PSU, I haven't used it since a build I did for a teacher in my sophomore year. Full modular is just a personal preference of mine after using them in friend and client builds. Unfortunately for me, mine has all of its cables permanently attached.
> 
> EDIT: A thread I suggest you check out is the FAQ: Recommended Power Supplies thread, and then cross-reference it to what size PSUs fit in the Prodigy listed on the first page of this thread.


Yeah I usually prefer modular as well, but since this is a cheap build I'm cutting out everything that isn't a necessity.

I've been scouring that FAQ for quite awhile now, and usually what's been happening is the PSU either doesn't fit or it's out of stock/discontinued. I only just now found the SeaSonic I linked to. That should work though, so I think I'm good for now. Thanks!


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Anyone will tell you, you do not want to cheap out on a PSU, as it is powering your whole system. Other people can give their opinions, but that would be my PSU of choice for this case as it is well below the 160mm length limit.


Yes, you don't want to cheap out on a PSU, but if you read reviews, Rosewill has awesome power supplies.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> Yes, you don't want to cheap out on a PSU, but if you read reviews, Rosewill has awesome power supplies.


Just remember, some reviews are complete crap, and other are actually good and reputable. Personally I have used 13 Rosewill PSUs in the last year and a half and have only had one person have coil whine in the first 5 months of use.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322

I've got a few questions regarding cooling this case.

1. How are the included fans? Are they good/quiet enough to keep, or should I replace them?
2. If I added a 200mm intake to the front, would I have to sacrifice the HDD cage?
3. Would I lose the optical drive if I installed two 120mm exhaust fans on the top?


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sportsmaniac1322*
> 
> Yeah that's a good point. I just saw that the PSU you linked to is modular though, so that explains the price increase. I don't really need a modular PSU, so a regular one would be preferred.
> 
> How would something like the SeaSonic S12II stack up?


Using one in my build, works great so far and even though it's not modular, it's so short you can hide all unneeded cables in the PSU cage.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> Using one in my build, works great so far and even though it's not modular, it's so short you can hide all unneeded cables in the PSU cage.


That's good to know. I was undecided between this and a modular one but if I can just hide the cables behind the cage then I don't need a modular. Thanks!


----------



## xr1st1anos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sportsmaniac1322*
> 
> I've got a few questions regarding cooling this case.
> 
> 1. How are the included fans? Are they good/quiet enough to keep, or should I replace them?
> 2. If I added a 200mm intake to the front, would I have to sacrifice the HDD cage?
> 3. Would I lose the optical drive if I installed two 120mm exhaust fans on the top?


I got the warrior edition that came with a 230mm Spectre upfront and a 140mm Spectre rear.

1. They're fine. You can use a fan controller if you want them 'quiter'.
2. No
3. Depends on thickness of both the fans and the Optical drive.


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sportsmaniac1322*
> 
> I've got a few questions regarding cooling this case.
> 
> 1. How are the included fans? Are they good/quiet enough to keep, or should I replace them?
> 2. If I added a 200mm intake to the front, would I have to sacrifice the HDD cage?
> 3. Would I lose the optical drive if I installed two 120mm exhaust fans on the top?


1. Depends on your personal preference. I didn't change them but I know plenty who did swap them out for quieter fans.
2. No. The fan attaches to the front of the case and the HDD cage attaches at the bottom of the case.
3. Yes if you install 2 fans. I think you can get away with installing the optical and one fan though.


----------



## nepToon

@Sportsmaniac1322
I've used the Silverstone Strider Gold ST65F-G 650W. Fully modular, pleasure to work with. No long time experiences but so far so good.
It's possible to fully insert it and route the cables to the side which some people have said is problematic for some fully modulas PSUs.


You can actually install two 120mm in the front and keep the optical drive.
Without modding: The one in the bottom you can install on the given mounting holes, the top 120 you'll have to attach to the bottom fan and with some long screws on the holes right beneath the optical drive. (see pic)
With modding: you can drill holes way on the low side of the front and you'll need a mounting plate on the front to install both fans on one vertical level.


I found the standard fans to be quite loud and rustle at 12V and they're 3 pin.
With most mITX Boards you can't control 3 pin fans and thats why I went for silent 4 pin fans because I do want to control them w/o a fan controller.

As majaboll said; different people have different preferences. I did buy the fans after I've tested the standard ones and found them to be loud for my purposes.

gl on your build


----------



## bobsaget

Nice build neptoon, i like those cables and fans (i use the same on my 240mm top rad). I pretty much did the same cable routing though I did something different for the gpu. It looks cleaner IMO


----------



## nepToon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Nice build neptoon, i like those cables and fans (i use the same on my 240mm top rad). I pretty much did the same cable routing though I did something different for the gpu. It looks cleaner IMO


Thanks. Nice work likewise.
I did the cable routing like that because now I can exchange HDDs with no hastle.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> @Sportsmaniac1322
> I've used the Silverstone Strider Gold ST65F-G 650W. Fully modular, pleasure to work with. No long time experiences but so far so good.
> It's possible to fully insert it and route the cables to the side which some people have said is problematic for some fully modulas PSUs.
> 
> You can actually install two 120mm in the front and keep the optical drive.
> Without modding: The one in the bottom you can install on the given mounting holes, the top 120 you'll have to attach to the bottom fan and with some long screws on the holes right beneath the optical drive. (see pic)
> With modding: you can drill holes way on the low side of the front and you'll need a mounting plate on the front to install both fans on one vertical level.
> 
> I found the standard fans to be quite loud and rustle at 12V and they're 3 pin.
> With most mITX Boards you can't control 3 pin fans and thats why I went for silent 4 pin fans because I do want to control them w/o a fan controller.
> 
> As majaboll said; different people have different preferences. I did buy the fans after I've tested the standard ones and found them to be loud for my purposes.
> 
> gl on your build


Thanks for the insights, they're really helpful. I do like that fan setup you have. Incidentally, what fans are you using? I can't tell from the picture.

Nice build by the way, looks real slick!


----------



## Neo_182

Spotted over at Canada Computers (exclusive)
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?item_id=061600


----------



## nepToon

I've used Noiseblocker eLoop B12-PS


----------



## barebackbadger

quick question guys..
can get an MSI gtx 680 cheap:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-213-MS
or do i put the extra and get this?
MSI GTX 770 Gaming Edition:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-202-MS&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1750

i would get the MSI lightning but the backplate and MSI light on it will not fit, because of my Zalman GNPS9900 Max
so i have narrowed it down to those 2 above!!
will only play games at 1080p, payday 2, Watchdogs and B4 (when released)


----------



## yanks8981

Anyone using an EK Supremecy block? Any issues with the back plate touching the motherboard tray?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> quick question guys..
> can get an MSI gtx 680 cheap:
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-213-MS
> or do i put the extra and get this?
> MSI GTX 770 Gaming Edition:
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-202-MS&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1750
> 
> i would get the MSI lightning but the backplate and MSI light on it will not fit, because of my Zalman GNPS9900 Max
> so i have narrowed it down to those 2 above!!
> will only play games at 1080p, payday 2, Watchdogs and B4 (when released)


I like them both, since you are not in it for the 2 free games, just go whichever one that you like. Both seem great, the 770 is probably better but then again I cannot give you a honest review because I don't know much about GPU's. I can say that MSI is the best, in my opinion.


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> Spotted over at Canada Computers (exclusive)
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?item_id=061600


just to annoy Fanboys, someone pls. fit a AMD GPU into that case


----------



## xr1st1anos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Anyone using an EK Supremecy block? Any issues with the back plate touching the motherboard tray?


I have one but have not fitted it yet. Busy experimenting with the case.







I'm pretty sure there are no issues with fitting it though.

Reference:


----------



## kimoswabi

Just a little teaser with PrimoChill rigid acrylic tubings and compression fittings. Currently going through leak testing. Will post more pics when leak testing is complete.


----------



## Roxaos

Finally...


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> Just a little teaser with PrimoChill rigid acrylic tubings and compression fittings. Currently going through leak testing. Will post more pics when leak testing is complete.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Leak testing complete!


----------



## Drifbau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> Leak testing complete!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sooooo nice! Its looking amazing already man. Your bends look perfect to me







.


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> Sooooo nice! Its looking amazing already man. Your bends look perfect to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks! Here's a few more.


----------



## saxovtsmike

awsome work
Polished ek blocks would be a good match to the tubes.


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> Finally...


760 Rev. 2, 770 or 780?


----------



## dman811

GTX 770. If you look in his sig, it says Gigabyte Geforce GTX 770 Windforce.


----------



## boy005

..or if you look at the picture of card - N770OC-4GD


----------



## dman811

Didn't even click on the pic to see that, but after I did, I now know that yes, that is in fact a GV-N770OC-4GD.


----------



## nepToon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> Leak testing complete!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


This build looks amazing, repsect man!


----------



## boy005

little upgrade...

http://s353.photobucket.com/user/boy005_H/media/shoping/1377590662329.jpg.html
http://s353.photobucket.com/user/boy005_H/media/shoping/1377589735472.jpg.html
http://s353.photobucket.com/user/boy005_H/media/shoping/1377589720282.jpg.html
http://s353.photobucket.com/user/boy005_H/media/shoping/1377589768379.jpg.html
http://s353.photobucket.com/user/boy005_H/media/shoping/1377592617337.jpg.html
http://s353.photobucket.com/user/boy005_H/media/shoping/1377187712294.jpg.html


----------



## Roxaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> 760 Rev. 2, 770 or 780?


Gigabyte Windforce 770 3x OC 4GB- was a gift

P.S. Does anyone have any non-modular PSU wire management tips?


----------



## yanks8981

Does anyone know if something like this exists, just for 120MM fans?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27639

I could just buy a 280MM rad, but I would prefer to use my 120MM fans I already have.


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> Just a little teaser with PrimoChill rigid acrylic tubings and compression fittings. Currently going through leak testing. Will post more pics when leak testing is complete.


Fantastic work bud!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> Gigabyte Windforce 770 3x OC 4GB- was a gift
> 
> P.S. Does anyone have any non-modular PSU wire management tips?


You pretty much have to cram them all to the sides of the PSU. You can construct some sort of cover (plastic/metal/cardboard/etc) on both sides of the PSU cage if they bother you. The only other tip would be to make sure of the cable management "holes" and to balance your cables on both sides (ex: 24pin + GPU on one side, the rest on the other).


----------



## Pablorawr

Is it possible to take apart the connectors on the side panel and say remove the audio jacks? Like, separate them? If yes, some advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Neo_182

Spotted over at directcanada.
Green Prodigy on the cheap (78.85$) - Free ground shipping.

http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=31230AC9933&vpn=BFC-PRO-300-GGWKG-RP&manufacture=BitFenix


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablorawr*
> 
> Is it possible to take apart the connectors on the side panel and say remove the audio jacks? Like, separate them? If yes, some advice would be appreciated.


Yes all the connectors are removable(plugs into the PCB) except tor the USB3.0 which is screwed on. The physical audio ports are part of a PCB so it would be impossible to separate them if that was your question. Otherwise the connectors between your motherboard and the side panel PCB are just plug ins.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Anyone try this power supply yet?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817116024

I like it because it gives flexibility to do SLI, if I upgrade to the Prodigy M, in the future. Also, it fully modular and wound look pretty sweet in a white case.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

man people do sure come out of the woodwork on the facebook group, Im betting Iwalkwiththedead isn't too impressed with me right now XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Anyone try this power supply yet?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817116024
> 
> I like it because it gives flexibility to do SLI, if I upgrade to the Prodigy M, in the future. Also, it fully modular and wound look pretty sweet in a white case.


Heard nothing but good things about NZXT psus, but never personally.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

*My future PC stand, the Bitfenix Ghost


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> man people do sure come out of the woodwork on the facebook group, Im betting Iwalkwiththedead isn't too impressed with me right now XD


I haven't been on facebook or the group as often as I was, what's up, what did you do on there? lolz


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> I haven't been on facebook or the group as often as I was, what's up, what did you do on there? lolz


Disagreed with some random guy, he decided to "throw down" on me thinking I had no idea what I was talking about. Well... If you want a bit of a laugh, go read for yourself. Hint, the person who rages and makes it personal first usually loses. He legit threw down the gauntlet on me

"I've built 5 prodigy builds!"

Yeah... I've built almost 100pcs this year, and believe me, I wanna break that triple digit mark for the 5th year in a row.







And nothing, and I mean nothing, can give you the patience for building desktops, like building multiP headless servers.

dead I tagged you in it, bro he thinks APUs are soundcards. This is a riot.

Anyone else want in go to: https://www.facebook.com/groups/bitfenixprodigy/permalink/579871632072217/


----------



## SniperTeamTango

this guy, is trying to tell me, an APU from AMD is a sound card. I kid you not.


----------



## dman811

Just finished reading that STT... I must say... How can anyone be so STUPID?!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Just finished reading that STT... I must say... How can anyone be so STUPID?!


No idea but oh god that was fun, bed time though. GG all


----------



## xr1st1anos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Does anyone know if something like this exists, just for 120MM fans?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27639
> 
> I could just buy a 280MM rad, but I would prefer to use my 120MM fans I already have.


Try this. It has a built in radiator though and maybe a bit pricey.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15129/ex-wat-202/Watercool_HT_External_Enclosure_w_Dual_120mm_Radiator_20360.html?tl=g30c83


----------



## HavocInferno

Holy, sniper, that dude was entertaining. Still sad on the other hand that these people exist and give others their "advice" about hardware. I've seen too many with awful builds thanks to their friends' recommendations.


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> Leak testing complete!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> Sooooo nice! Its looking amazing already man. Your bends look perfect to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks! The first few attempts at the bends were pretty sad and disastrous but thankfully the acrylic tubes are pretty cheap so you get a lot of chances to practice. Still need to work on having multiple bends in a single line tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> awsome work
> Polished ek blocks would be a good match to the tubes.


Definitely need to polish the CPU & GPU blocks next time I try out a different colored coolant. Was thinking about going Mayhems pastel white but not too crazy about white on white color scheme. Maybe Mayhems pastel mint green?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> This build looks amazing, repsect man!


Thanks man. Can't wait to carry over what I learned with the acrylics to my next main PC build.
I have all the components but I'm just trying to get some inspiration before starting on it tho...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> Fantastic work bud!


Glad I'm able to share it with others although I am my own worst critic (and even though I'm not a perfectionist), I see way too many minor flaws in this build.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> Holy, sniper, that dude was entertaining. Still sad on the other hand that these people exist and give others their "advice" about hardware. I've seen too many with awful builds thanks to their friends' recommendations.


I know wasn't that great? XD anyways. Time for back on topic









I have a white prodigy with a window only. Suggestions guys? Thinking about doing a build for the girlfriend, but somehow I do not believe either of our parents would be cool with this. I'm thinking nas, but not really seeing the need.


----------



## Roxaos

SSD died on me Q_Q


----------



## xr1st1anos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I have a white prodigy with a window only. Suggestions guys? Thinking about doing a build for the girlfriend, but somehow I do not believe either of our parents would be cool with this. I'm thinking nas, but not really seeing the need.


Prodigy stacker? Stack 2 cases together and have 1 to hold watercooling and HD's? I believe you can fit at least 4 x 240 rads + hd's on an emptied case...


----------



## Synergyi

hey guys, im from Australia, just bought the prodigy, building my first gaming rig for BF4 and ARMA3



i have so far

230mm and 140mm fans
SilverStone ST65F-G 650W Power Supply, 80Plus Gold 100% Modular cable

Next on my list is

Asus Z87i Pro
Intel i5 4670k
Samsung 840 Pro 256gig
MSI GTX 770
Windows 8
Be quiet Dark rock 2 cpu cooler

Questions

Not idea what ram to get, looking at the Low profile Corsair 8GB (2x4GB) 1600MHz but im torn between 8gig and 16gig?

Is 1600MHz good enough for gaming?

.


----------



## Assyle

Hello everyone,

could any one provide me some information about solid front panel for prodigy? How many parts it consists of? Could the solid plastic part be taken away separately to make some mods with it? Is there any dust filter inside. as on a meshed front panel? how thick is it? how much it differs from meshed one? And if the stock solid panel differs somehow from those that are sold by bitfenix separately?
Can I use a dust filter from a meshed one? Or could they be combined somehow? for example could I be able to place part of meshed metal inside the solid panel if I will make some ventilation holes?

I like the solid one on a photos so much and I have already ordered one. But I still dont know when I get it and I know that the airflow will be much worst. So now Im planing to make some holes for front 230mm fan. Would it be ok to use a jigsaw with it? or I will need to use a dremmel because the plastic is too thin? (which I dont have







)

I will appreciate any help and photos.

Cheers


----------



## Synergyi

Anyone know if this cpu cooler would fit the prodigy ?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_23&products_id=17015


----------



## DamnOatesy

Hi All,

Just received my Prodigy today and was honestly surprised at how small it is, it looks large until you actually try to shove your head in it. I wasted no time removing the clutter in preparation for the build. Got sleeves coming from MDPC and I plan to water cool.



Stripped out the ODD and HDD cages. I plan to mount a SDD and a 2.5" HDD to the front of the PSU cage to leave lots of open space for water cooling.



Super sexy little case.


----------



## DamnOatesy

Hi Assyle,

The front panel comes off really easily and when you turn it over you see 2 screws holding the ODD cover and 7 screws holding together the two pieces of plastic. No dust filters and no room for any. You could cut into the two separate pieces very easily.

I put some crappy iPhone pictures below, let me know if you need any other info.


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamnOatesy*
> 
> Hi Assyle,
> 
> The front panel comes off really easily and when you turn it over you see 2 screws holding the ODD cover and 7 screws holding together the two pieces of plastic. No dust filters and no room for any. You could cut into the two separate pieces very easily.
> 
> I put some crappy iPhone pictures below, let me know if you need any other info.


thanX mate,

as I can see on those photos there are actually two pieces of solid plastic. I though there were only one and a frame.









Who has an experience cutting the front panel plastic? What instrument did you used?







thanx


----------



## White Runner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> hey guys, im from Australia, just bought the prodigy, building my first gaming rig for BF4 and ARMA3
> 
> Not idea what ram to get, looking at the Low profile Corsair 8GB (2x4GB) 1600MHz but im torn between 8gig and 16gig?
> 
> Is 1600MHz good enough for gaming?
> 
> .


8GB is plenty for gaming, 1600MHz is fine as well... there is such a small gain going faster than 1600 that the cost doesn't justify it for just gaming... I'd find the cheapest 2x4GB DDR3-1600 1.5v kit with a lifetime warranty, that matches your color scheme if you have one.


----------



## Vague

Does the Prodigy get really hot inside the case? planning on making a build with it but i wont be doing a custom loop until beginning of next year. Planning on just using the Thermaltake Water 3.0 Extreme when it comes out.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vague*
> 
> Does the Prodigy get really hot inside the case? planning on making a build with it but i wont be doing a custom loop until beginning of next year. Planning on just using the Thermaltake Water 3.0 Extreme when it comes out.


Not really, my ambient temp inside the case is around 30c?


----------



## Vague

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Not really, my ambient temp inside the case is around 30c?


Not as bad as i thought it would be.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> Anyone know if this cpu cooler would fit the prodigy ?
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_23&products_id=17015


Should fit.
My Phanteks is (with 2fans): 159 x 140 x 171mm (LxWxH)
TT Frio is: 143 x 137 x 158 (LxWxH)


----------



## Jordan32

Hey guys,

If I take out all my HDD bays is there another way to fit a 1TB 3.5" hdd in there ? If so that would be great because I am trying to keep the build as clean looking as possible. at the moment I have a hyper x 120gb ssd on the side panel compartment and that is a great little spot.

Thanks


----------



## xr1st1anos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> If I take out all my HDD bays is there another way to fit a 1TB 3.5" hdd in there ? If so that would be great because I am trying to keep the build as clean looking as possible. at the moment I have a hyper x 120gb ssd on the side panel compartment and that is a great little spot.
> 
> Thanks


Inside the psu cage or underneath the case if you want it hidden..


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> If I take out all my HDD bays is there another way to fit a 1TB 3.5" hdd in there ? If so that would be great because I am trying to keep the build as clean looking as possible. at the moment I have a hyper x 120gb ssd on the side panel compartment and that is a great little spot.
> 
> Thanks


I removed the bottom 3.5" cage and then used one of the 3.5 mounting brackets to mount the a hdd to the bottom of the case. the 2.5" mount holes in the bottom line up well with the 2.5 mount holes in the bracket. Doesnt hide it completely but reduces some clutter in the front of the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xr1st1anos*
> 
> Inside the psu cage or underneath the case if you want it hidden..


How did you mount it in the psu cage? i looked at doing that but couldnt work out how to keep it quiet and vibration free.


----------



## xr1st1anos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> How did you mount it in the psu cage? i looked at doing that but couldnt work out how to keep it quiet and vibration free.


Put a cover plate on the side of the PSU cage. Mount it to that. To stop vibrations, spray one side with plasti-dip for dampening.

You know the dampening is working when you drop the plate and makes a 'thud' rather than a 'clangy tinny sound'.

I use this trick in all my panels. Works to minimize fan vibrations as well.


----------



## Synergyi

Hey, do you h ave any photos on ur phanteks inside the case?


----------



## Minokitten

I proudly own an Arctic White Bitfenix Prodigy. Am I apart of something already?


----------



## Jordan32

Ok just another quick question!

I know this is a little offtopic but this is for my prodigy build !

Is the h80i quieter than the stock intel cpu cooler that comes with the 4760k?

and will it fit at the back of the case nicely ?

Or is it just better to get a hyper 212 and save the money ? will the 212 be quieter than the intel stock cooler ?

Thanks !


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Ok just another quick question!
> 
> I know this is a little offtopic but this is for my prodigy build !
> 
> Is the h80i quieter than the stock intel cpu cooler that comes with the 4760k?
> 
> and will it fit at the back of the case nicely ?
> 
> Or is it just better to get a hyper 212 and save the money ? will the 212 be quieter than the intel stock cooler ?
> 
> Thanks !


I own the h100i and my time spent with the stock fans was awful (loud, mine leaked fan oil). It will fit fine in the prodigy though I'd recommend getting different fans for it, I can't say much for the 212 though


----------



## JMatzelle303

Question about Air Flow and fan direction

I will have the front fans 2x 120mm Noctua as intakes and the back fans as exhaust. noctua

What should I do with the top 2 fans which are 2x 120mm Noctua?

Also my cpu cooler is a Phanteks PH-12DX in push pull.


----------



## crash01

Top exhaust imho


----------



## ICJI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> What should I do with the top 2 fans which are 2x 120mm Noctua?


intake


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I know wasn't that great? XD anyways. Time for back on topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a white prodigy with a window only. Suggestions guys? Thinking about doing a build for the girlfriend, but somehow I do not believe either of our parents would be cool with this. I'm thinking nas, but not really seeing the need.


Difficult suggestion: Do a all in one build. I've seen someone put a screen on a case's front (so tilted 90° which is weird), but not with the display built into the side yet. So that you put it on your desk and have the screen on the side of the computer. No extra monitor needed.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> Difficult suggestion: Do a all in one build. I've seen someone put a screen on a case's front (so tilted 90° which is weird), but not with the display built into the side yet. So that you put it on your desk and have the screen on the side of the computer. No extra monitor needed.


Could do a USB monitor, but IDK if those are at all good for gaming. Problem is I can't find monitors that small.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Could do a USB monitor, but IDK if those are at all good for gaming. Problem is I can't find monitors that small.


YGPM.


----------



## MrSharkington

Well I finally found myself a side panel in red, and surprisingly my temps haven't increased by anymore than 5c







still debating whether to rice my case up with LED's


----------



## jamesFALLEN

only 5c? pretty sweet. I checked and saw you had H100i but whats your cooling set up for the front and back? push pull? I'm thinking about the window as well...


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesFALLEN*
> 
> only 5c? pretty sweet. I checked and saw you had H100i but whats your cooling set up for the front and back? push pull? I'm thinking about the window as well...


I originally had it mounted on the front (do not do that) with the stock fans in push, and since it's a solid front panel it didn't do so well, I mounted it on the top with two Noctua NF-F12 fans in push config and my temperatures are around 60-70c after a few hours of prime on 4.8ghz, not bad for such a small case


----------



## Synergyi

Hey guys, little update,

Got my 140mm silverstoner 650W PSU modular today

Heaps of room



also picked my cpu cooler which is on its way (not overclocking until i have to)



See the bf4 requirements in a 3gig video card. Was going to get 2, guess 4 it is then !


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> Hey guys, little update,
> 
> Got my 140mm silverstoner 650W PSU modular today
> 
> Heaps of room
> 
> 
> 
> also picked my cpu cooler which is on its way (not overclocking until i have to)
> 
> 
> 
> See the bf4 requirements in a 3gig video card. Was going to get 2, guess 4 it is then !


I've gone through two of those power supplies due to them making a weird buzzing noise (not exactly coil whine) hopefully yours is better


----------



## Synergyi

it better be lol. if it starts to be gay ill just get the seasonic x-650


----------



## yanks8981

If there is anyone in West Michigan looking for a white one, I just couldn't get my build to where I wanted it, so I wouldn't mind getting rid of it. PM me if interested. Its basically new.


----------



## Moolers

Hi, does anyone know the height of the Prodigy when both the handles and feet have been removed?


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moolers*
> 
> Hi, does anyone know the height of the Prodigy when both the handles and feet have been removed?


12 1/4" or 310mm


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> I've gone through two of those power supplies due to them making a weird buzzing noise (not exactly coil whine) hopefully yours is better


not exactly the same, but my first one wouldnt power on, the second one was making a right racket..
gave up and got the EVGA Supernova instead..
disappointed really, heard great things about the silverstone (i am sure in the majority they are brill) but i would not touch another one

hope yours is ok though buddy


----------



## Synergyi

ill let you know how it goes,

still gotta get i5 4670k, MSI/ASUS mobo and ram, dunno if normal ram will fit with the cpu cooler im getting


----------



## Feigr

I was reading about the new Corsair RM power supplies, and was wondering what you think about them fitting in a Prodigy? Fully modular 160mm PSUs are a tight squeeze from what I understand, but will the ribbon style cables help this? I was thinking because even the 24-pin is ribbon that it would be a bit easier to fit these inside the Prodigy.


----------



## Jordan32

I am buying a CPU cooler tomorrow and wondering if the hyper 212 will be sufficient if I am only playing games such as bf3, etc and will it fit with the viper 3 ram ?

Also I might overclock my CPU to around 4.2ghz,.

and also what is a good safe temp to stay under when playing games ?

Because at the moment I am getting around 78c with the stock cooler while playing outlast.

and if I end up getting the hyper 212, could I fit another fan on there without any modification to the prodigy ?

Thanks guys !


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feigr*
> 
> I was reading about the new Corsair RM power and was wondering what you think about them fitting in a Prodigy? Fully modular 160mm PSUs are a tight squeeze from what I understand, but will the ribbon style cables help this? I was thinking because even the 24-pin is ribbon that it would be a bit easier to fit these inside the Prodigy.


It should fit as well as the Seasonic units we use since they are the same exact dimensions. The cables have to be placed to the side before you push the PSU in since it is very tight.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> I am buying a CPU cooler tomorrow and wondering if the hyper 212 will be sufficient if I am only playing games such as bf3, etc and will it fit with the viper 3 ram ?
> 
> Also I might overclock my CPU to around 4.2ghz,.
> 
> and also what is a good safe temp to stay under when playing games ?
> 
> Because at the moment I am getting around 78c with the stock cooler while playing outlast.
> 
> and if I end up getting the hyper 212, could I fit another fan on there without any modification to the prodigy ?
> 
> Thanks guys !


We have no idea what your cpu or motherboard is, so please fill out the rig builder or just post here. There are some ITX boards that have the CPU socket really close to the PCIE slot and prevent you from using many CPU coolers in the correct orientation.


----------



## xStark

just wanna share my Prodigy


----------



## Jordan32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> We have no idea what your cpu or motherboard is, so please fill out the rig builder or just post here. There are some ITX boards that have the CPU socket really close to the PCIE slot and prevent you from using many CPU coolers in the correct orientation.


Sorry, my motherboard is a Z87I-PRO with a intel 4670k.


----------



## Synergyi

jordan, i got the silverstone ar01, all good/top reviews from every tech site. its up there with the top coolers.

Should be able to fit normal ram in without the need to get low profile.

Post some pics ur your build so far jordan, getting same parts as you!


----------



## Jordan32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> jordan, i got the silverstone ar01, all good/top reviews from every tech site. its up there with the top coolers.
> 
> Should be able to fit normal ram in without the need to get low profile.
> 
> Post some pics ur your build so far jordan, getting same parts as you!


Thanks mate!

Just quickly could you help me with one thing !

I am having trouble installing the hyper 212 evo into my prodigy as I there are no real instructions for the 1150 socket !

I am using the 1155 instructions at the moment and i am not sure if the bracket to go underneath the motherboard will fit !


----------



## Synergyi

the 1155 and 1150 instructions are the same Jordan.

*Just realised the MSI z87i and the ASROCK Z87E-ITX and Gigabyte Z87N-WIFI only have 2 fan headers*. thats ghey. Asus z87i pro has 4.

How do guys run prodigy with only 2 fans? At least 3 is the go?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Thanks mate!
> 
> Just quickly could you help me with one thing !
> 
> I am having trouble installing the hyper 212 evo into my prodigy as I there are no real instructions for the 1150 socket !
> 
> I am using the 1155 instructions at the moment and i am not sure if the bracket to go underneath the motherboard will fit !


The 1150 socket is identical to the 1155 and 1156 sockets. Instructions are the same, if you need help there are many youtube tutorials available for the Hyper 212 Evo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> the 1155 and 1150 instructions are the same Jordan.
> 
> *Just realised the MSI z87i and the ASROCK Z87E-ITX and Gigabyte Z87N-WIFI only have 2 fan headers*. thats ghey. Asus z87i pro has 4.
> 
> How do guys run prodigy with only 2 fans? At least 3 is the go?


3 options:

Fan controller
3-pin to 4-pin Molex (PSU runs them at full speed)
Splitters for the fan headers (max of 2~3 fans per header)
If it wasn't for the need of a fan controller, I would have probably gone with 2x 240mm rads instead of 120mm+240mm.


----------



## Synergyi

all those mobos have fan controllers in the uefi tho. The asus is only $30-40 more. Just not sure if my cooler will clear the ram slots until i receive it in the mail.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> all those mobos have fan controllers in the uefi tho. The asus is only $30-40 more. Just not sure if my cooler will clear the ram slots until i receive it in the mail.


I meant a fan controller that goes into the optical drive slot and supports many fans. Something like the Bitfenix Recon:



I use 7 fans in my Prodigy, so it's necessary for me.


----------



## Jordan32

Thanks so much guys !

Got my hyper 212 evo to fit!

It was very frustrating at first but I just had to read the instructions properly and take a break









All I had to do was take the motherboard out and mount the bracket on the board and then all was good


----------



## Jordan32

double post


----------



## cdnGhost

Hey all, hoping to start posting some info on my build shortly....
new to the prodigy case but loving it so far!

Just a couple quick questions..
I will be using the following fans and am hoping to figure out the best cooling solutions with what i have.

I have
i7-4770K
Corsair H80i
Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED 230mm Fan, White x 1
Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED 120mm Fan, White x 4

What my plans were was obviously the 230 in the front as intake, 1 x 120 on the rear as exhaust and one to place elsewhere depending on the placement of the H80i. now here is where i don't know what to do, I want to use my H80i with 2 of the 120's in a push pull but not sure if i should place it where the DVD drive would go or in the rear or right over the mobo... and should i be pulling outside air into the case or exhausting out of the case.....

I have never used a closed loop liquid cooling solution before...

next question should i dump the h80i for a h110 or will the h80i work ok? I will be using a i7-4770K and will be hopeful pumping it up to 4.5GHz.

anyway hopeful i will get a few hours of solid build time in and post some photos.

oh and I subbed to this awesome thread!


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quick question. 120mm x 2 fans fit under the OD cage in the front panel?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> Hey all, hoping to start posting some info on my build shortly....
> new to the prodigy case but loving it so far!
> 
> Just a couple quick questions..
> I will be using the following fans and am hoping to figure out the best cooling solutions with what i have.
> 
> I have
> i7-4770K
> Corsair H80i
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED 230mm Fan, White x 1
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED 120mm Fan, White x 4
> 
> What my plans were was obviously the 230 in the front as intake, 1 x 120 on the rear as exhaust and one to place elsewhere depending on the placement of the H80i. now here is where i don't know what to do, I want to use my H80i with 2 of the 120's in a push pull but not sure if i should place it where the DVD drive would go or in the rear or right over the mobo... and should i be pulling outside air into the case or exhausting out of the case.....
> 
> I have never used a closed loop liquid cooling solution before...
> 
> next question should i dump the h80i for a h110 or will the h80i work ok? I will be using a i7-4770K and will be hopeful pumping it up to 4.5GHz.


The nice thing about the closed loop coolers is that you can choose where you want the heat to go. It's really up to you on how you want to configure your setup. You could do push/pull exhaust at the rear and have your front and top as intakes. There's also having the front and rear as intakes and having the top as exhaust (make sure your rear is filtered).

For your second question, the H80i should be good enough. It's not worth the price increase for the 1 or 2C drop you'll get.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Quick question. 120mm x 2 fans fit under the OD cage in the front panel?


Yes, but you need to drill holes for them. Note that only 2x 120mm fans will fit under the OD cage, not a 240mm radiator.


----------



## Nejihyuga

I have been lurking at this front for a while, to my despair performance-pcs are secretive about who they got to made the piece. Do anyone happen to know who is making them or is it performance-pcs themself?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=38906

And i really don't have the cash to purchase a new prodigy at the moment, but me want!!!


----------



## dman811

Make an all white one?


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> the 1155 and 1150 instructions are the same Jordan.
> 
> *Just realised the MSI z87i and the ASROCK Z87E-ITX and Gigabyte Z87N-WIFI only have 2 fan headers*. thats ghey. Asus z87i pro has 4.
> 
> How do guys run prodigy with only 2 fans? At least 3 is the go?


I have it running the two stock fans + the CPU cooler's fan. Temps are alright and judging from HWmonitor they are all controlled.


----------



## hernan86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Make an all white one?




similar...


----------



## dman811

I meant 100% white, including the mesh behind the Bitfenix logo.


----------



## Synergyi

Do you guys run the psu cables though before installing anything else?

Noob question

What cables do i need to run out which side of the psu cage?


----------



## ecken

I have the white one above, good quality, very happy with it. It really glows out the front when you get some lights in there. I like the effect but am definatly putting switches or making a dimmer for the front lights.










If anyone is intrested in the darker window like on the pic two posts above this, I have enough acrilic left to cut 2 or 3 more.


----------



## Synergyi

Got my silverstone AR01 cpu cooler today!



Waiting on my asus z87i pro. probs get it wednesday!

Hopefully I wont need low profile ram.


----------



## Kurio

Hey. I have a 180mm PSU. Is there no way getting this to fit? Cheers.


----------



## Avonosac

with really long screws and 15mm+ hanging out the back.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322

I just got this case in today and I love almost everything about it except one thing: the wobble. Even with just pushing the power button the whole case wobbles on my desk. Granted, I don't have anything installed in it yet, but it seems like it shouldn't wobble that much.

Has anyone found an easy solution to make the case more stable? Should I just take off the bottom handle and glue some feet to the chassis?


----------



## Synergyi

That is pretty anal worrying about it being wobbly. Its a case designed to be carried around alot.
Its not like not your going to be wobbling it are you, monitors wobble more.

That being said mine doesn't even wobble?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sportsmaniac1322*
> 
> I just got this case in today and I love almost everything about it except one thing: the wobble. Even with just pushing the power button the whole case wobbles on my desk. Granted, I don't have anything installed in it yet, but it seems like it shouldn't wobble that much.
> 
> Has anyone found an easy solution to make the case more stable? Should I just take off the bottom handle and glue some feet to the chassis?


It does wobble with everything packed inside on most if not all surfaces at my place but they said that it will not fall over but if you are like me then just the wobble is enough to freak me out [almost like someone trying to hand over their new born baby so you can hold it, no! get away from me, I will drop it!] lmao. You can take the bottom feet off but it will not look as nice. You can take the bottom and top off and it will look similar to the upcoming Phenom M but it's all up to you. Just go through a lot of the photos on here or the facebook group and you will see a few without the feet. It looks good with or without in my opinion.


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> That is pretty anal worrying about it being wobbly. Its a case designed to be carried around alot.
> Its not like not your going to be wobbling it are you, monitors wobble more.
> 
> That being said mine doesn't even wobble?


Hard to believe. I tested with the feets on my case and my case is pretty packed with stuff.
Now that is 3x 240 rads and a 120 rad. With mobo and gpu with block plus 7 fans.
That felt unsafe, and i got more components + water to add.

So i have decided to get some other feets for my case.


----------



## DamnOatesy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> Hard to believe. I tested with the feets on my case and my case is pretty packed with stuff.
> Now that is 3x 240 rads and a 120 rad. With mobo and gpu with block plus 7 fans.
> That felt unsafe, and i got more components + water to add.
> 
> So i have decided to get some other feets for my case.


3x 240s and 1x 120!!! Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Latezen

Add me. This is my build...


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamnOatesy*
> 
> 3x 240s and 1x 120!!! Pics or it didn't happen.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1400939/build-log-just-another-prodigy


----------



## Jordan32

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Latezen*
> 
> Add me. This is my build...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/qu





ote]

Very nice!!!

What are the specs of that machine!


----------



## Latezen

Processor: i5 4670k
Graphics Card: EVGA GTX 770 ACX
Memory: Kingston HyperX Beast 2x4gb
Motherboard: Asus Z87I-Pro
Cooling: Swiftech H220
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 120gb
HDD: 1TB samsung








And Thanks!


----------



## DamnOatesy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1400939/build-log-just-another-prodigy


Well that shut me up. Very nice work!


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamnOatesy*
> 
> Well that shut me up. Very nice work!


Ty sir.
Its still 2 weeks til im gonna be able to continue my work on the case. So hopefully i will have it up and running sometime next month.


----------



## Drerex

Here are some updated pics of my Prodigy. Still have a couple more things to do but it is almost done.

Powder coated:


----------



## Lennyx

That looks realy good Drerex. I realy love that color choice you made.
Also, how do the silverstone cooler perform. It looks realy amazing and fit realy well with your setup.


----------



## Drerex

Thanks Lennyx! The Silverstone cooler works on par with the Corsair H80 IMHO. I like it. Does get loud though.


----------



## White Runner

Very nice Drerex! Love the paint job, really sharp!


----------



## Roxaos

Does anyone have experience with the Seidon 120xl as an evo 212 replacement in the prodigy?, currently on newegg for $40 after rebate


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Latezen*
> 
> Add me. This is my build...


Added...nice build









It is with great sadness that I have to announce that I will be leaving the Prodigy club. Both Yin and Yang were destroyed in the Colorado flooding and I have decided to stick with my S3. If you guys would like to nominate somebody to take over, I'll be more than happy to stay on until then...


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Added...nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is with great sadness that I have to announce that I will be leaving the Prodigy club. Both Yin and Yang were destroyed in the Colorado flooding and I have decided to stick with my S3. If you guys would like to nominate somebody to take over, I'll be more than happy to stay on until then...


That sucks! but you got to do what you have to do.

I would go with me, if I have been here longer. I recall a few people being voted up for new owner when he was leaving and you took over. Probably one of those other nominees.


----------



## longroadtrip

I'll stick around until somebody new is selected to take over...But I no longer have Yin & Yang...there really was no salvaging them...


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I'll stick around until somebody new is selected to take over...But I no longer have Yin & Yang...there really was no salvaging them...


Pics?


----------



## longroadtrip

Not of the inside of the shop...but here is a photo just before a 3' wall of water hit the shop...


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Added...nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is with great sadness that I have to announce that I will be leaving the Prodigy club. Both Yin and Yang were destroyed in the Colorado flooding and I have decided to stick with my S3. If you guys would like to nominate somebody to take over, I'll be more than happy to stay on until then...


Dude, that sucks!!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> That sucks! but you got to do what you have to do.
> 
> I would go with me, if I have been here longer. I recall a few people being voted up for new owner when he was leaving and you took over. Probably one of those other nominees.


Truth be told I would go with either you, or phillyd, but more likely you so he doesn't have to be HW Rep for PPCs and the OP for several other club/group threads. That and you are here quite often.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Truth be told I would go with either you, or phillyd, but more likely you so he doesn't have to be HW Rep for PPCs and the OP for several other club/group threads. That and you are here quite often.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*


You retired from here so I thought you were all done. Sorry iwalkwithedead, I vote STT over you.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You retired from here so I thought you were all done. Sorry iwalkwithedead, I vote STT over you.


Lol I retired because my staff position which I no longer have. I bet IWWTD has less time than I


----------



## longroadtrip

PM me if you are interested in taking over the club and I will put a poll up at the end of the week so everybody can vote...does that sound fair?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You retired from here so I thought you were all done. Sorry iwalkwithedead, I vote STT over you.


No worries here, I'm always around









I believe STT was on vote before so I would probably vote him as well. I believe so but my memory is crap. I remember a poll and 3 peeps being voted on recently.

I'm not well known here, in my opinion and have never been thread leader but I do my best on the facebook group and I have no real life so I can always help update and such. I will PM you to throw my vote it. It doesn't matter either way but it might make me feel better if at least one person votes for me lolz


----------



## Kokin

Aw sorry about the flooding LRT. Yin and Yang were a big inspiration for me in the early days of the Prodigy, sad to see them go along with your shop.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

New toy arrived today!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Aw sorry about the flooding LRT. Yin and Yang were a big inspiration for me in the early days of the Prodigy, sad to see them go along with your shop.


Can't argue with mother nature...I may build another Yin though. As for the shop, bigger and better equipment means bigger and better mods!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> New toy arrived today!


Looks like fun is in the near future!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Daw... sorry to hear that LRT









I nominate MrSharkington or STT as OP

as there might be a possibility of me leaving as well.


----------



## MrSharkington

Damn, floods are terrible. Sorry to hear what happened LRT









As for me, I vote either iwalkwiththedead or STT to take over
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Daw... sorry to hear that LRT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I nominate MrSharkington or STT as OP
> 
> as there might be a possibility of me leaving as well.


Thanks coder! I'm not too sure myself If I can take on that role since I'm still kinda new :3


----------



## Synergyi

Does anyone think having the stock 120mm bitfenix on the top part where the dvd drive is (taken out) would stop the 230mm flowing air across everything?

It would be set to exhaust inside to outside.


----------



## nepToon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> Does anyone think having the stock 120mm bitfenix on the top part where the dvd drive is (taken out) would stop the 230mm flowing air across everything?
> 
> It would be set to exhaust inside to outside.


You would pull cold air from the 230 out. For air cooling i would recommend to only use the top exhaust over the mobo.


----------



## Synergyi

Cant cos the cpu is quite tall. Ill just run the 230, 140 and the heatsink fan

Hope the temps go ok with this setup, im in Australia and summer is coming!


----------



## Latezen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Added...nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is with great sadness that I have to announce that I will be leaving the Prodigy club. Both Yin and Yang were destroyed in the Colorado flooding and I have decided to stick with my S3. If you guys would like to nominate somebody to take over, I'll be more than happy to stay on until then...


Thanks!


----------



## JebusChytrus

Finally posting my Prodigy. 780 will get waterblock soon, still need to manage dem cables and maybe some day i will get riced ram sticks and make my own shorter psu cables.

Add me please


----------



## Drerex

Sorry about the bad luck you are having Longroadtrip. I hope things get better from this point for you. I am new to this club so my vote wouldn't really mean much so I trust who the other long term members vote for.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> Cant cos the cpu is quite tall. Ill just run the 230, 140 and the heatsink fan
> 
> Hope the temps go ok with this setup, im in Australia and summer is coming!


Could run it in intake, bring more cold air into the CPU cooler area. Then have a back fan on exhaust.


----------



## gordanfreeman50

Reporting in from South Africa!

My Black Prodigy is arriving on Friday or Monday, will post pics as soon as it's here, then can I be added to he owners list?









My build is:
ASUS P8H77-I
Corsair CX500
Asus DVD drive (my old drive is still IDE and I need this for windows install and some old games)
200mm Orange LED Spectre
140mm Orange LED Spectre

And until I get some more money sticking with my i5 2400 GT240 and random 4gbx2 1333 RAM


----------



## Neo_182

Green. Paint the town green!

A new project sponsored by monsoon cooling!

Project Itty Bitty Phoenix

More images and goodness to come.
Truth be told it's for a family member , so I have to keep it as low cost as possible.
So I am going the AMD APU route. It'll still have a unique look to it and be liquid cooled.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

make sure you have resistors for those CM sickleflows... They're jets without them!


----------



## Dr Slaughter

CPU: 4770K @ 4.7Ghz
MOB: ROG MAXIMUS VI IMPACT
GFU: ASUS GTX 660 Ti DCU II
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400Mhz
PSU: Corsair AX 750w Gold
CSE: Bitfenix Prodigy
CLR: Corsair H60
SSD: Kingston HyperX 240gb
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 3TB


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> make sure you have resistors for those CM sickleflows... They're jets without them!


Agreed used the red variants in push pull for a year with two 320 rads. You can imagine the headaches I had in a small office. :|


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Slaughter*
> 
> CPU: 4770K @ 4.7Ghz
> MOB: ROG MAXIMUS VI IMPACT
> GFU: ASUS GTX 660 Ti DCU II
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400Mhz
> PSU: Corsair AX 750w Gold
> CSE: Bitfenix Prodigy
> CLR: Corsair H60
> SSD: Kingston HyperX 240gb
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 3TB


What are your bios settings for 4.7ghz??
I can get a stable 4.6ghz voltage at 1.29
But can't seem to go beyond... Not sure how high
To go on my voltage...


----------



## Synergyi

Hey dr slaughter,

are the fans on top set to exhaust?

how come you went the h60 over the h80i?

more pics!


----------



## MikeTheTiger

I have an airflow question. I'm thinking of using the DVD drive to install Windows, but not installing it in the case (and getting an external drive as needed). My H90 will be in the back as exhaust. The front will be intake. For the top fans, should I do both intake, both exhaust, or push/pull (front intake/ back exhaust)?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> I have an airflow question. I'm thinking of using the DVD drive to install Windows, but not installing it in the case (and getting an external drive as needed). My H90 will be in the back as exhaust. The front will be intake. For the top fans, should I do both intake, both exhaust, or push/pull (front intake/ back exhaust)?


You can choose to do it however way you like. Push/pull is when you have 2 fans sandwiching a radiator or heatsink. I would say have the top and front intaking, so that all your heat is just exhausting to the rear. But your radiator will get all the hot air, which may not matter if you are not overclocking to the max.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> You can choose to do it however way you like. Push/pull is when you have 2 fans sandwiching a radiator or heatsink. I would say have the top and front intaking, so that all your heat is just exhausting to the rear. But your radiator will get all the hot air, which may not matter if you are not overclocking to the max.


I see. I just didn't know if it would be counterproductive to have all the hot air going through the radiator.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

totally neglected to mention my prodigy is black now. Not purple.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> totally neglected to mention my prodigy is black now. Not purple.


Pix or it didn't happen.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Pix or it didn't happen.


=.=

Tomorrow. Camera = getting out of this chair = putting down the cake Im eating (130 pounds and no idea how.)


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Alright then.

enjoy that cake then ay.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Alright then.
> 
> enjoy that cake then ay.


Ty









I still got my other prodigy. Its a shell. The problem with a window, and a 7990. airflow...


----------



## longroadtrip

Hey guys...SniperTeamTango is the only person who has said they would be willing to take over as the OP for the club...Is there anybody else interested?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I'm interested, but STT or MrSharkington get my vote


----------



## Kokin

I'm okay with any of them since they are active and reply often here.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I'm interested, but STT or MrSharkington get my vote


I'll put you and STT up in a poll...MrSharkington hasn't contacted me to express interest...(unless he notifies us of his interest)


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I'll put you and STT up in a poll...MrSharkington hasn't contacted me to express interest...(unless he notifies us of his interest)


I appreciate the interest in wanting me as admin guys







But I'm not sure if I'll be as good of an admin as STT since I haven't had that much experience with OCN, though I'd be willing to help out if need be.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> I appreciate the interest in wanting me as admin guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not sure if I'll be as good of an admin as STT since I haven't had that much experience with OCN, though I'd be willing to help out if need be.


For reference I was gameserver staff if that's what you're meaning. I did nothing on the forum other than lots of blocks of text


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> I appreciate the interest in wanting me as admin guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not sure if I'll be as good of an admin as STT since I haven't had that much experience with OCN, though I'd be willing to help out if need be.


That's too bad, I think each of you would do an excellent job!


----------



## Arm3nian

What is with the new prodigy m, it is the dumbest design I have ever seen. Reverse m-atx, the case is from the right side, I can't picture fitting anything in there. The old one is amazing on the other hand.


----------



## saber101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> Here are some updated pics of my Prodigy. Still have a couple more things to do but it is almost done.
> 
> Powder coated:


nice paint job i like it


----------



## Synergyi

Anyone know is the EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Classified ACX 4GB will fit in a prodigy with a asus z87i pro mobo??

its looks alot thicker than the msi, gigabyte 770's....

The EVGA is meant to be the top gtx 770 out atm? Is it worth it guys?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Very nice looking, might have to get ... maybe.


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Hey guys...SniperTeamTango is the only person who has said they would be willing to take over as the OP for the club...Is there anybody else interested?


I'm down for this - I've got a bunch of Prodigy builds lined up for the next few months.


----------



## MrSharkington

Do you think it's possible to have multiple admins? may sound kind of stupid but eh, it might be pointless


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> I'm down for this - I've got a bunch of Prodigy builds lined up for the next few months.


I'll put you in the poll...


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> What is with the new prodigy m, it is the dumbest design I have ever seen. Reverse m-atx, the case is from the right side, I can't picture fitting anything in there. The old one is amazing on the other hand.


I picture 2 gpu's a fan controller, 2 top fans, 160mm cooler, 160mm psu and 4 hard drives. Cooler gpu temps is what you get with r-atx. It's not a dumb design, it's a breakout from the norm.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> I picture 2 gpu's a fan controller, 2 top fans, 160mm cooler, 160mm psu and 4 hard drives. Cooler gpu temps is what you get with r-atx. It's not a dumb design, it's a breakout from the norm.


Admittedly you guys know you're taking a gamble with the PSU layout. A lot of people are gonna have issues with that it requires PSU to be installed first, and I presume it has an extension cable to the back of the case right?


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Do you think it's possible to have multiple admins? may sound kind of stupid but eh, it might be pointless


My thoughts exactly ... spread the load ... as it were


----------



## TommyMoore




----------



## CSCoder4ever

mmm mint green, would make one nice Linux mint box


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> I picture 2 gpu's a fan controller, 2 top fans, 160mm cooler, 160mm psu and 4 hard drives. Cooler gpu temps is what you get with r-atx. It's not a dumb design, it's a breakout from the norm.


It doesn't really matter how "better" you make the airflow to the gpu's, anyone running SLI/crossfire would go watercooling in a case this small anyway. In the old one you could fit a monsta 240 with push pull on the top, and still have the front open to a 200mm rad, good luck doing that on this one. No one runs 4 hard drives in a LAN case lol, all you need is a single ssd and maybe one hdd at max, this isn't a server, it is a small gaming case. You could fit a 160mm psu in the old one...

After all that, where on earth are you going to put a res or a pump? Are you going to tape it on the PSU?

Ya sorry man, I don't see it. This is coming from a guy who owns a cosmos 2 and a caselabs th10, and thinks the original prodigy was very roomy.


----------



## barebackbadger

So been playing around with my prodigy as fan noise is really doing my nut in
Replaced my evga 670 ftw sig2 edition as i found the fans quite noisy on it, sold it and got a great offer on the msi twin frozr oc gtx 680, and now that is brilliant
But still not as silent as i wanted
Pinpointed it to the cpu cooler, the zalman cnps9900 max

My budget isnt a lot, as i have brought the h100i and now the zalman and they are not giving me the near silence i want








i am using the asrock z77e-itx (i know this makes a difference), i am not overclocking my cpu just want a good, silent (as much as possible) cpu cooler

Will post update pics of my prodigy, updated my ios on iphone and seem to have lost pics, so need to take them again


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I've been thinking as of late to paint my mesh and even my handles a silver-ish color... don't know how I would or should approach it though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> So been playing around with my prodigy as fan noise is really doing my nut in
> Replaced my evga 670 ftw sig2 edition as i found the fans quite noisy on it, sold it and got a great offer on the msi twin frozr oc gtx 680, and now that is brilliant
> But still not as silent as i wanted
> Pinpointed it to the cpu cooler, the zalman cnps9900 max
> 
> My budget isnt a lot, as i have brought the h100i and now the zalman and they are not giving me the near silence i want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am using the asrock z77e-itx (i know this makes a difference), i am not overclocking my cpu just want a good, silent (as much as possible) cpu cooler
> 
> Will post update pics of my prodigy, updated my ios on iphone and seem to have lost pics, so need to take them again


please do!

speaking of pictures, I have yet to see STT's Prodigy... when will you be doing that ay?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Project Michelle as of 3 minutes ago. Boasting a 7990 @ 1200 and a 3770 @ 4300

Its kinda not really low budget in any way. However, I have tested it, the airport did let me take it on a plane after I fully unassembled and reassembled it proving it was a computer XD


----------



## CSCoder4ever

incredible!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> incredible!


I wanted a rig that could match the power of my main and go on a plane. Mission accomplished.

Although, in CAD, my 8350 gives this rig a beating. Also ramdisks... 8gbs vs 32gbs...


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I wanted a rig that could match the power of my main and go on a plane. Mission accomplished.
> 
> Although, in CAD, my 8350 gives this rig a beating. Also ramdisks... 8gbs vs 32gbs...


how are the temps?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> how are the temps?


CPU is under an H100

Ambient is 72-75f

Idles at 30/45
Maxes at 67/119
Max when OC'd 78/125

Tip for a 7990, do not be afraid to have the fans hit the gas at around 70% load, just to halt the climb speed of the temps. The card seems to preform best when running a bit warm to me.

The rig can mix, compose, cad, game, progame, video edit, and do penta display









I have some CRAZY plans for my next DJing event involving some mad eyefinity tricks and a white floor


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> CPU is under an H100
> 
> Ambient is 72-75f
> 
> Idles at 30/45
> Maxes at 67/119
> Max when OC'd 78/125
> 
> Tip for a 7990, do not be afraid to have the fans hit the gas at around 70% load, just to halt the climb speed of the temps. The card seems to preform best when running a bit warm to me.
> 
> The rig can mix, compose, cad, game, progame, video edit, and do penta display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some CRAZY plans for my next DJing event involving some mad eyefinity tricks and a white floor


That'd be awesome to see


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> how are the temps?
> 
> 
> 
> CPU is under an H100
> 
> Ambient is 72-75f
> 
> Idles at 30/45
> Maxes at 67/119
> Max when OC'd 78/125
> 
> Tip for a 7990, do not be afraid to have the fans hit the gas at around 70% load, just to halt the climb speed of the temps. The card seems to preform best when running a bit warm to me.
> 
> The rig can mix, compose, cad, game, progame, video edit, and do penta display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some CRAZY plans for my next DJing event involving some mad eyefinity tricks and a white floor
Click to expand...

That is insanity! But awesome!

I've also been looking into doing eyefinity, I'd like to have one of those really wide wallpapers... lol


----------



## Synergyi

does my cpu cooler look likes it taking up the pcie lane for the graphics card?



Only part i dont have yet is the vga

this one


looks quite thick.


----------



## dman811

You look to have a good bit of room for the card to fit, so you shouldn't have any issues with the air cooler and the card fitting at the same time.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Not a chance will that hit IMO.


----------



## Synergyi

thanks guys ill post some updates pics on the weekend.

picked up a 500gig hybrid sshd and a samsung pro 840 256gig


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> does my cpu cooler look likes it taking up the pcie lane for the graphics card?
> 
> 
> 
> Only part i dont have yet is the vga
> 
> this one
> 
> 
> looks quite thick.


What cpu cooler is that?
can you not rotate it 90 degrees or will that block off the ram slots?


----------



## Synergyi

its a silver stone ar01 cooler, i bought normal corsair vengeance ram hoping it would fit lol. its going to be mighty close!

this build uses the ar01 with the msi card and msi z87 mobo


the evga looks alot thicker tho, but evga dont have thickness specs so i dunno, been thinking i might just get the msi card because alot of reviews said it cools the same if not better than the evga. The evga is $80 more...


----------



## gmanpanthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> its a silver stone ar01 cooler, i bought normal corsair vengeance ram hoping it would fit lol. its going to be mighty close!
> 
> this build uses the ar01 with the msi card and msi z87 mobo
> 
> 
> the evga looks alot thicker tho, but evga dont have thickness specs so i dunno, been thinking i might just get the msi card because alot of reviews said it cools the same if not better than the evga. The evga is $80 more...


I have that exact same version of the Prodigy, but i went for the Power Edition of the MSI GTX 670 so that it had the blue accent across the top instead of the yellow on yours to match the case


----------



## gmanpanthro

Ok ive been looking in awe at some of the fantastic mods you guys have done to the Bitfenix Prodigy over the past few weeks and it encouraged me to buy myself the case. So I went for the blue one as its kinda like a TARDIS (bigger on the inside) and im a Doctor Who fan, so wanted it to sit on my desk (and maybe in the future mod it to look like one too).

Im getting the Asus Maximus VI Impact board (arriving this wednesday) and I already have the MSI Geforce GTX 670 Power Edition card (with the blue accent on it), and a 230mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro Blue LED fan and another 120mm version too. Im planning on getting an i5 4670K CPU and want to go down the road of a AIO water cooler as im going to be overclocking it. But im a noob at this and was wondering which AIO solution would others recommend for this case?

NB. I plan on still utilising the drive bay for an internal BD-RW, but really like the look of the Swiftech H220 - but realise that it uses a 240mm radiator. Is it possible to mount the radiator and the 2 fans both to the outside of the case to still allow me to us my BD-RW?

Looking forward to hearing everyones opinions


----------



## Synergyi

gman, just get a external cdrom. Samsung sell them for $30. Just un plug from usb and pack away until you need it again.

But since the max board only has 2 fan headers maybe your going to run a dan controller?

Blue fenix with blue leds will look very ordinary, maybe something like orange/white/green would look 1000 times better.


----------



## Synergyi

which monitor should i get for gaming

the ASUS VG278HE 144FPS 1080p


or the 29" ASUS MX299Q LED IPS Monitor


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> which monitor should i get for gaming
> 
> the ASUS VG278HE 144FPS 1080p
> 
> 
> or the 29" ASUS MX299Q LED IPS Monitor


If you game allot like BF3 or fast moving games online I would go with the ASUS VG278HE 144FPS 1080p you can use TOASTY's Strobelight LightBoost Utility for AMD/ATI and NVIDIA that turns the monitor into a perfect to play monitor. Easy to shoot people while moving side to side. And that other monitor is set to 60Hz which is not that great if you play FPS allot..

Toasty's info here


----------



## Synergyi

can you explain the toasty thing a bit more?

I have the 2ms Asus mt276 atm, maybe its worth keeping?


----------



## Alfaa

I already uploaded a few of these to the Facebook group, but here's some new pictures of the white/blue water cooled prodigy that turned into white/black.

There were a couple of mods here to get those radiators to fit.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## majaboll

You know your doing something wrong if you don't bleed for your mod










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> You know your doing something wrong if you don't bleed for your mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that the new blood red coolant from Mayhems?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Ouch! that looks painful!


----------



## majaboll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> Is that the new blood red coolant from Mayhems?


lol







very authentic !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Ouch! that looks painful!


Well it was touch and go for a while but the doc says I'll pull through to mod another day


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majaboll*
> 
> You know your doing something wrong if you don't bleed for your mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Ouch! that looks painful!


'Tis nothing but a flesh wound!


----------



## bibom16

Is anyone here using a GA-Z77N-Wifi on their prodigy build?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bibom16*
> 
> Is anyone here using a GA-Z77N-Wifi on their prodigy build?


H77N here.


----------



## bibom16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> H77N here.


Can anyone help me troubleshoot my overclock on the GA-Z77N-Wifi board? (Sorry if i'm posting it in this forum. This is the only forum I currently go to







) I just love the Bitfenix Prodigy


----------



## HavocInferno

One question kinda off topic though. Why do so many people buy cards by EVGA? E.g. with the gtx770, the majority of units are sold by EVGA, even though there are better cooling solutions by other manufacturers at a lower price, which seem to overclock just as good. So why would one take EVGA?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> One question kinda off topic though. Why do so many people buy cards by EVGA? E.g. with the gtx770, the majority of units are sold by EVGA, even though there are better cooling solutions by other manufacturers at a lower price, which seem to overclock just as good. So why would one take EVGA?


It's like asking why you didn't get a K processor or a Z87 board. People have their own preferences when they buy products. EVGA has a good rep for warranty and their cards aren't shabby. Plus if you're buying a GTX770, you're not in the price range where money matters.


----------



## Synergyi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> One question kinda off topic though. Why do so many people buy cards by EVGA? E.g. with the gtx770, the majority of units are sold by EVGA, even though there are better cooling solutions by other manufacturers at a lower price, which seem to overclock just as good. So why would one take EVGA?


Because of reviews, i was buying the evga but changed my mind to a msi gtx770. Because its $80 still a gtx770 and can oc/cool just as well as the evga.


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> So why would one take EVGA?


I bought one because 1) esthetics (+great backplate) 2) personal experience with gpus from other manufacturers. Had minimal of bad experience with evga cards.
BUT I tried to follow the same reasons for choosing evga mobo, and failed. Mainly bought it for amazing look. (z77 stinger). And the quality was not as good as evga gpu's. And price was extremely high...
So I think there are too many reasons why people prefer/don't prefer evga. In case of gpu's it's worth doing it, in other cases depends on product reviews ;-)


----------



## Drerex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saber101*
> 
> nice paint job i like it


Thanks! I am in process of getting a Falcon Tiki powder coated as well. I even have the powder manufacturer creating a special mix for me.


----------



## cdnGhost

*ADD ME*
Never did a build log but took a few different pictures of my case.
I have since re done the cable management.... ill re post a few photos in the future...
Will in the next few weeks/months (once i can afford it) be doing custom water cooling, all custom length sleeved cables and a new side windowed panel, new power button and some cosmetic work on the inside to hide a lot of the cable management. This will be my first fully custom PC.

Also hoping to replace my Video card soon as well......


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Dr Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> What are your bios settings for 4.7ghz??
> I can get a stable 4.6ghz voltage at 1.29
> But can't seem to go beyond... Not sure how high
> To go on my voltage...


Bro Sorry for the late reply....







I got 1.265v on my Core voltage.. Just lower your ram frequency to 1600Mhz..the more higher you get on your CPUs Ghz the more lower your ram will get. I was not stable
@ 2400Mhz_-_2900Mhz, thats why i just lowered my memory Frequency... and thats it... I'm still trying to do a 24hours stress test using prime95... See what will happen...







my temps right know are crazy 78c-88c... but I'm sitting @ 78C under full load, 30mins Prime95... 100% 8Cores running...







... Just ready this one bro...this might help you..









.http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/06/01/intel_haswell_i74770k_ipc_overclocking_review/6#.UkMkHYb_Jih


----------



## Dr Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> Hey dr slaughter,
> 
> are the fans on top set to exhaust?
> 
> how come you went the h60 over the h80i?
> 
> more pics!


Bro, sorry for the late reply...








My fans on the top are all intakes... i got only one exhaust running @ the rear... but its a push pull config...
I was thinking before of having that Cooler(H80i).. But i didn't go with that, coz i might having trouble with the clearance between the rad and fan on top...the rad of H80i is quite thick.
and also the LED lights might not be emphasize on this case...coz its not up right...







here are some pics bro...










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Slaughter*
> 
> Bro Sorry for the late reply....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 1.265v on my Core voltage.. Just lower your ram frequency to 1600Mhz..the more higher you get on your CPUs Ghz the more lower your ram will get. I was not stable
> @ 2400Mhz_-_2900Mhz, thats why i just lowered my memory Frequency... and thats it... I'm still trying to do a 24hours stress test using prime95... See what will happen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my temps right know are crazy 78c-88c... but I'm sitting @ 78C under full load, 30mins Prime95... 100% 8Cores running...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Just ready this one bro...this might help you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/06/01/intel_haswell_i74770k_ipc_overclocking_review/6#.UkMkHYb_Jih


Thanks!

My ram is running at 1600mhz..... Going to wait until I upgrade to custom water cooling before i try and OC it to far....

Here is the million dollar question... What is the best temp program for chekcing core temps etc.... I have a few...

RealTemp
Hardware Monitor (forget the name)
Asus AI Suite III

now real temp and ai suite are nowhere near each other... at 4.6 real temp is showing 70-90 asus 60-70...
which should I trust??? and are these temps to far out of range for a Corsair H80i


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> My ram is running at 1600mhz..... Going to wait until I upgrade to custom water cooling before i try and OC it to far....
> 
> Here is the million dollar question... What is the best temp program for chekcing core temps etc.... I have a few...
> 
> RealTemp
> Hardware Monitor (forget the name)
> Asus AI Suite III
> 
> now real temp and ai suite are nowhere near each other... at 4.6 real temp is showing 70-90 asus 60-70...
> which should I trust??? and are these temps to far out of range for a Corsair H80i


I like coretemp


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> I like coretemp


Coretemp can run batches and exes when it over heats. Mine runs a macro to open gmail and email my phone.


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Coretemp can run batches and exes when it over heats. Mine runs a macro to open gmail and email my phone.


Sweet, thanks will have to look into this tonight when i get home!

btw should i remove the Asus AI suite II??? I've read some mixed reviews... ( have the Asus Maximus VI Impact....)


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> Sweet, thanks will have to look into this tonight when i get home!
> 
> btw should i remove the Asus AI suite II??? I've read some mixed reviews... ( have the Asus Maximus VI Impact....)


I dont know how it works on haswell. But i did 2 new builds for my brother and a friend. That was ivy bridge setups with asus boards.
And for some reason they where not able to play some games and the internett was slow aswell.

Anyhow, after i uninstalled ai suite both computers worked properly and they could play games and browse the web.


----------



## hernan86

Is anyone here using a Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X on their prodigy build?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hernan86*
> 
> Is anyone here using a Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X on their prodigy build?


I'd go with the MSI 7950 Twin Frozr edition personally, that is guaranteed to fit


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hernan86*
> 
> Is anyone here using a Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X on their prodigy build?


Not in my prodigy but in another rig.


----------



## EchoOne

I'm using the Dual-X OC edition.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I'd go with the MSI 7950 Twin Frozr edition personally, that is guaranteed to fit


Yep Yep.

I haven't got my Prodigy back together but I'm sure when completed it will look sexy in it.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Yep Yep.
> 
> I haven't got my Prodigy back together but I'm sure when completed it will look sexy in it.


By far it's the best looking 7950 in my opinion







especially in terms of build quality (dat mental shroud)


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I havent used a singular dual slot GPU with less than 3 fans, and I don't regret making that a policy either.


----------



## Synergyi

thanks dr slaughter! I thought having them on intake blowing with the 200mm front fan might disrupt the 200mm air flowing all the way through?

have you guys seen the Gigabyte G1 Sniper M5 Motherboard


----------



## WallyPower

Hi Guys,

I'm new to overclocking.net and I have some question regarding my up and coming prodigy build.

The specs are as follows:

- 4670K
- Maximus VI impact
- 16 GB of 1600 mhz ram
- R9-290X
- 840 pro 256 GB
- 4TB seagate HDD
- Coolermaster Realpower 850M (my old PSU)

I'm planning to watercool the CPU and GPU

For the CPU I intend to use a Swifttech ADII pump/block
For the GPU I have no idea, nothing has been introduced.

On the Radiator side, My first thoughts were to fit a Alphacool nexXxus 240 monsta on top of the case, with 2 SP120 PWM fan in push on the inside.

Intake for the case wille be a 230mm.

Fittings will be of the compression type, but that will need some further investigation...

My questions,

- Am I forgetting anything?
- Will the fans+ rad be enough to prevent melting of any critical components?
- And will a 240 monsta fit on top of a prodigy?

Thanks in advance,

Wally


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WallyPower*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm new to overclocking.net and I have some question regarding my up and coming prodigy build.
> 
> The specs are as follows:
> 
> - 4670K
> - Maximus VI impact
> - 16 GB of 1600 mhz ram
> - R9-290X
> - 840 pro 256 GB
> - 4TB seagate HDD
> - Coolermaster Realpower 850M (my old PSU)
> 
> I'm planning to watercool the CPU and GPU
> 
> For the CPU I intend to use a Swifttech ADII pump/block
> For the GPU I have no idea, nothing has been introduced.
> 
> On the Radiator side, My first thoughts were to fit a Alphacool nexXxus 240 monsta on top of the case, with 2 SP120 PWM fan in push on the inside.
> 
> Intake for the case wille be a 230mm.
> 
> Fittings will be of the compression type, but that will need some further investigation...
> 
> My questions,
> 
> - Am I forgetting anything?
> - Will the fans+ rad be enough to prevent melting of any critical components?
> - And will a 240 monsta fit on top of a prodigy?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Wally


It will definitely be a nice rig!

However, you might wanna check that your psu fit.

Moreover, why would you use such a fat rad and a single push of fans? I'd rather go for the UT60, event UT30, if you plan to watercool only your cpu. It will be quieter, plus your cpu won't benefit from using such fat rads. Haswell doesn't overclock very well either.

I'm not 100% sure that the front fan will fit, but i think it will. I have a 240mm rad + fans on the top of my prodigy, and a 180mm phobya in the front.


----------



## WallyPower

My PSU is: Dimension (W x H x D) Standard ATX 150 x 86 x 180mm. So that might be slightly problematic....

I will be watercooling both my CPU and GPU, the only problem being that no one has announced any waterblocks for a R9-290X.

I'm only using 2 fans, because if I where to make it a push-pull, the whole thing will become even higher and I don't think that would benefit the balance and look of the system..

on top of that, you can't mount a 80mm thick rad inside, it would be a nightmare to pumb the whole thing..

And on the overclocking department, having everything overclocked to the max would be nice, but i'm more after silence.


----------



## bobsaget

IMHO you should install a 240mm rad that is not too thick (st30 for instance) in front with intake low rpm push fans + add a 120mm rad in the back, with push intake as well + 2 top exhaust fans to get rid of the heat inside the case.

That will be very silent and cooler than only use a thick top 240mm rad, and you'll have room to install your pump and res on the floor, between the motherboard and the 240 rad in the front.


----------



## WallyPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> IMHO you should install a 240mm rad that is not too thick (st30 for instance) in front with intake low rpm push fans + add a 120mm rad in the back, with push intake as well + 2 top exhaust fans to get rid of the heat inside the case.
> 
> That will be very silent and cooler than only use a thick top 240mm rad, and you'll have room to install your pump and res on the floor, between the motherboard and the 240 rad in the front.


Owke, valid points, but there are some things that I don't completly agree on

- Pump, I intend on using a Swiftec Apogee Drive II, it's a block/pump all in one. so I dont need a seperate pump.
- Res, I understand that it isn't a requirement, so id rather go without one..
- With a 240 in the front, will there stille be space for a drivebay? i still need room for my 3,5 HDD and SSD.

So a better option then would be to use a UT60 in push pull?

- The rad would still be mounted external on the top, with the fans blowing air into the case. (I know, it isnt thermodynamically perfect).
- An 230 mm in the front blowing air in.
- An 120 mm outtake in the rear.

This way, I can maintain a positive airpressure which keep dust out of the case.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WallyPower*
> 
> Owke, valid points, but there are some things that I don't completly agree on
> 
> - Pump, I intend on using a Swiftec Apogee Drive II, it's a block/pump all in one. so I dont need a seperate pump.
> - Res, I understand that it isn't a requirement, so id rather go without one..
> - With a 240 in the front, will there stille be space for a drivebay? i still need room for my 3,5 HDD and SSD.
> 
> So a better option then would be to use a UT60 in push pull?
> 
> - The rad would still be mounted external on the top, with the fans blowing air into the case. (I know, it isnt thermodynamically perfect).
> - An 230 mm in the front blowing air in.
> - An 120 mm outtake in the rear.
> 
> This way, I can maintain a positive airpressure which keep dust out of the case.


I forgot the storage department, my bad. So let's give up on the front 240mm rad.
Besides, even if the apogee drive has an integrated pump, i'd say a reservoir is mandatory to properly fill and bleed your loop. I use a H220 myself, you might wanna take a look at it, it's basically a cpu waterblock with integrated pump + 240 mm rad with integrated res. It comes all pre-mounted and filled, but you can change everything you want, add another rad or gpu waterblock for instance. I cut the tubing for a better fit inside the Prodigy.

It cools my oced 2500k extremely well. I'm not sure however if it's enough for cpu+gpu. My 670 is air cooled.




But as you can see, there is a lot of room to add another set of fans for better performance. I only use 2*120m pull fans on the top of my rad.

If you intend to mount your rad externally, you'll probably have to mod your Prodigy because of the tubing. It's the case with the H220 rad (basically a swiftech mcrx 20 qp).

I hope you're understanding me, i'm not a native speaker.


----------



## WallyPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I forgot the storage department, my bad. So let's give up on the front 240mm rad.
> Besides, even if the apogee drive has an integrated pump, i'd say a reservoir is mandatory to properly fill and bleed your loop. I use a H220 myself, you might wanna take a look at it, it's basically a cpu waterblock with integrated pump + 240 mm rad with integrated res. It comes all pre-mounted and filled, but you can change everything you want, add another rad or gpu waterblock for instance. I cut the tubing for a better fit inside the Prodigy.
> 
> It cools my oced 2500k extremely well. I'm not sure however if it's enough for cpu+gpu. My 670 is air cooled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as you can see, there is a lot of room to add another set of fans for better performance. I only use 2*120m pull fans on the top of my rad.
> 
> If you intend to mount your rad externally, you'll probably have to mod your Prodigy because of the tubing. It's the case with the H220 rad (basically a swiftech mcrx 20 qp).
> 
> I hope you're understanding me, i'm not a native speaker.


No problem following you..

Hmm, so I will have to find a way to make room for the resevoir..
And yes I am fully aware that in order to be able to fit a rad on top of the prodigy some dremel wielding is in order. (I was planning anyway to cut the psubay en make a motherboard cutout because of the blackplate with the ADII.

The nice thing about the ADII is that the pump is a MPC35x. So you have PWM control on a nice strong pump, plenty to power a Rad+CPU+GPU.

With a PWM-signal splitter I will hook up my pump and fans to the same pin on the board. this way, the whole system will react to changes in load.

one last question is about the top handles.

Do they clear the mesh? (so my rad+ fans wont hit the handles...)


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WallyPower*
> 
> No problem following you..
> 
> Hmm, so I will have to find a way to make room for the resevoir..
> And yes I am fully aware that in order to be able to fit a rad on top of the prodigy some dremel wielding is in order. (I was planning anyway to cut the psubay en make a motherboard cutout because of the blackplate with the ADII.
> 
> The nice thing about the ADII is that the pump is a MPC35x. So you have PWM control on a nice strong pump, plenty to power a Rad+CPU+GPU.
> 
> With a PWM-signal splitter I will hook up my pump and fans to the same pin on the board. this way, the whole system will react to changes in load.
> 
> one last question is about the top handles.
> 
> Do they clear the mesh? (so my rad+ fans wont hit the handles...)


My prodigy has an H220, with the stock rad an additional MCR-220-QP rad, and a EK titan block all running off of the PWM controlled H220. I generally run the pump somewhere between 20%-50% pwm for sufficient flow and cooling. The AD2 is absolute overkill for the loop you are planning. Additionally, you want a reservoir for an air trap, it might not be 100% necessary, but you're going to hate the noises the pump generates as soon as it catches a bubble from the natural evaporation from the tube.

Essentially for your SFF build and loop, the H220 is the AD2 without the overkill, it is exactly what you want for this loop.

Mounting the res on top of the case might prove a bit difficult, it looks like the top bars will come very close to impeding the install. My solution was to put the rad on the inside of the case and only the push fans on the top of the case.


----------



## WallyPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> My prodigy has an H220, with the stock rad an additional MCR-220-QP rad, and a EK titan block all running off of the PWM controlled H220. I generally run the pump somewhere between 20%-50% pwm for sufficient flow and cooling. The AD2 is absolute overkill for the loop you are planning. Additionally, you want a reservoir for an air trap, it might not be 100% necessary, but you're going to hate the noises the pump generates as soon as it catches a bubble from the natural evaporation from the tube.
> 
> Essentially for your SFF build and loop, the H220 is the AD2 without the overkill, it is exactly what you want for this loop.
> 
> Mounting the res on top of the case might prove a bit difficult, it looks like the top bars will come very close to impeding the install. My solution was to put the rad on the inside of the case and only the push fans on the top of the case.


I will look into H220.

I got the idea for this setup of another site, There was a who guy used nearly the same setup.
But he had an internal 60mm rad, this meant that he had to hack into the edge of the rad in order to let the GPU hoses trough. Something I wasn't planning on doing...


----------



## Lennyx

Why not mount the rad in the front in a push pull setup. That would free up some space so you gould add a 120 rad in the back. And you can mount the ssd/hdd in the sidepanel?


----------



## WallyPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> Why not mount the rad in the front in a push pull setup. That would free up some space so you gould add a 120 rad in the back. And you can mount the ssd/hdd in the sidepanel?


In the front push-pull is a viable option. But you can't mount a 3,5 HDD in the side panel..


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WallyPower*
> 
> In the front push-pull is a viable option. But you can't mount a 3,5 HDD in the side panel..


Found this http://imgur.com/a/nhSCH#0
I dont know how that solution works, but it might be worth a shot.

Or do what i did and get a 2,5 hdd.


----------



## WallyPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> Found this http://imgur.com/a/nhSCH#0
> I dont know how that solution works, but it might be worth a shot.
> 
> Or do what i did and get a 2,5 hdd.


2,5 HDD doesn't have the capacity that I need, so that is out of the question..

I have to say that that picture looks pretty ghetto, but effective.









I'll think about it..


----------



## hernan86

I bought a 7950 Vapor X, but I can't close side panel. Fans make ugly noise. Don't fit


----------



## frankerzwest

So I'm in the process of building my Prodigy but the PSU I had from my last build is wayy too big. I found these 2 140mm ones, can anyone recommend one over the other?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009FU2A40

http://www.amazon.com/Antec-Energy-Certified-Supply-TP-650G/dp/B0091Q516C

I also can't quite fit my HDDs in there, probably going to go with external enclosures or audit my data and try to get it on to another SSD.

Thanks! Hopefully I'll be in this club soon...

EDIT: I'll be running a i5-2500k and GTX 780, both watercooled. I think the 550W should be enough, right?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankerzwest*
> 
> So I'm in the process of building my Prodigy but the PSU I had from my last build is wayy too big. I found these 2 140mm ones, can anyone recommend one over the other?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009FU2A40
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Antec-Energy-Certified-Supply-TP-650G/dp/B0091Q516C
> 
> I also can't quite fit my HDDs in there, probably going to go with external enclosures or audit my data and try to get it on to another SSD.
> 
> Thanks! Hopefully I'll be in this club soon...
> 
> EDIT: I'll be running a i5-2500k and GTX 780, both watercooled. I think the 550W should be enough, right?


I'd think thats a lil low but LRT seems to be home base for PSUs so Ill wait on his words.


----------



## Dr Slaughter




----------



## MikeTheTiger

Just posted my build log. More pics and details to come.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1429624/build-log-the-hulk-bitfenix-prodigy/0_30


----------



## Synergyi

Looks good mike!

Mine is in pieces still, not sure what to connect first on the mobo (first time trying myself)



MSI gtx770 in the mail


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> Looks good mike!
> 
> Mine is in pieces still, not sure what to connect first on the mobo (first time trying myself)
> 
> 
> 
> MSI gtx770 in the mail


Took me a little trial and error, as it was my first build also. I have it mostly up and running. Played a little Skyrim and GTA IV. I love this case!!


----------



## Synergyi

Just realized the bitfenix spectre pro led fans are 3 pin and the asus mobo fan headers are all 4 pin

That means they run at 100% instead of me being able to control them, ***fff!


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> Just realized the bitfenix spectre pro led fans are 3 pin and the asus mobo fan headers are all 4 pinThat means they run at 100% instead of me being able to control them, ***fff!


You are mistaken about asus headers. All asus motherboards come with 4pin headers, but in reality the only true PWM header is the CPU_FAN, all the CHA_FAN headers are voltage controlled (3pin).

On the cpu_fan header you can still use 3pin fan, you just need to enter the bios, go into fan control and change Q_FAN from AUTO (pwm control) to ADVANCED (voltage controlled).

So you should be fine using the Bitfinix fans, and controlling them with Asus FanXpert.


----------



## Drifbau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> You are mistaken about asus headers. All asus motherboards come with 4pin headers, but in reality the only true PWM header is the CPU_FAN, all the CHA_FAN headers are voltage controlled (3pin).
> 
> On the cpu_fan header you can still use 3pin fan, you just need to enter the bios, go into fan control and change Q_FAN from AUTO (pwm control) to ADVANCED (voltage controlled).
> 
> So you should be fine using the Bitfinix fans, and controlling them with Asus FanXpert.


Yep I learned this the hard way. Bought all PWM fans and later was pretty disappointed.


----------



## Synergyi

My cpu cooler is 4 pin and i know that goes in the yellow asus slot.

So the spectre pros can still be controlled by voltage instead of the 4th pin PWM? Correct?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> My cpu cooler is 4 pin and i know that goes in the yellow asus slot.
> 
> So the spectre pros can still be controlled by voltage instead of the 4th pin PWM? Correct?


Yes. PWM is an added and adaptive feature. PWM fans can run on 3 and 2 pin connections, and PWM headers can drive 2 and 3 pin fans.


----------



## Synergyi

thanks for clearing that up guys.

Did most of you guys have to run a fan extension? with the cpu cooler its going to be a ***** to plug in


----------



## cdnGhost

Hey so I need some help.... I am planning a custom watercooling setup.. should i use a 200mm front mounted Rad or a 240mm rad top mouned with an eventual 120mm rad for my yet to be determined video card.... AND the money question will this res work or is it going to be a pain in my ass to setup in the prodigy...

Looking at this cpu block for my i7-4770k -
XSPC Rasa CPU block and all mounting hardware...
XSPC Dual 5.25 bay res with rs750 pump

Now what i wanted to do to make it look clean is a bunch of 90s so that the plumbing is clean and can be placed exactly where needed...

Buying the setup except rad from another member here and really need to know if this will suit my needs or if I should hold out for something else... like this from NCIX

http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=89432&vpn=5060175584427&manufacture=XSPC%20Asia%20Co%2E%20Ltd%2E&promoid=1198

Thanks


----------



## Lennyx

Dual bay res wont fit in the prodigy. Unless heavily modded front.


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> Dual bay res wont fit in the prodigy. Unless heavily modded front.


Thanks.....


----------



## DawgBone

So is it possible to mount a 3.5" drive like this? Or is it limited to 2.5" drives only?

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1675717/

Anyone know? Please let me know!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> So is it possible to mount a 3.5" drive like this? Or is it limited to 2.5" drives only?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1675717/
> 
> Anyone know? Please let me know!


I wouldn't try it but its DOable...


----------



## Dr Slaughter

Last Night guys


----------



## DawgBone

Surprisingly it is possible! I found some photos on the thread some guy was able to do it!









http://cdn.overclock.net/a/ac/900x900px-LL-ac4a5980_DSC00433.jpeg

http://cdn.overclock.net/2/20/900x900px-LL-20803511_DSC00438.jpeg


----------



## Mefke

Hello all. Just finished my build of the prodigy. Came from a Sugo sg09,so this thing is huge compared to the sugo.








Anyway here are some specs and photo's.

Maximus vi impact
4770k
Asus gtx780 dc2
Samsung a40 500gb
Silverstone strider st65f-g plus some short cables from the PP05 set
16g of Corsair vengeance
Crappy scythe cooler (for testing only)





Old and new side by side


Old build Gene v,3770k,Gtx680dc2 etc.


I'm loving the prodigy,lots of room so lots of airflow.testing the clock speeds i can get at the moment.Already did 4.4 on 1.2 so all seems good,but we'll see.
The reason i switched cases is because of watercooling,as there is no decent way of internally watercooling an Sg09.I'm a silence/low temp freak.

Greets


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> Surprisingly it is possible! I found some photos on the thread some guy was able to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/a/ac/900x900px-LL-ac4a5980_DSC00433.jpeg
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/2/20/900x900px-LL-20803511_DSC00438.jpeg


Can you link the post??


----------



## DawgBone

Page 917

http://www.overclock.net/t/1279693/bitfenix-prodigy-owners-club/9160


----------



## Synergyi

mefke, how do yo find the asus 780? have read multiple times they dont over clock as well as others.


----------



## Drifbau5

This might not be the appropriate place to ask. But does anyone with the Z87I-Deluxe having problem connecting to the 5ghz wifi on a dual band router? I have windows 8 and i can't always see the 5ghz network but when I do see i can't connect to it. 2.4 works fine though.


----------



## barebackbadger

I finally have my pc to my liking, now it is as silent as i feel i can get it
I have used both h100i and a zalman cnps9900 max on my cpu, but they need to be replaced because they were the noisiest items in my case (could not find a silent cpu cooler)
And replaced my evga 670 ftw sig2 edition with a msi twin frozr oc 680
Also got rid of that horrid lian li power supply extender for my evga supernova
Ok, as a gaming machine it wont rip up any trees, but hopefully will see me through the next couple of years?

Having replaced my h100i for the zalman, which was still too noisy i managed to pick up the arctic freezer i30 for £17 delivered but fitting it was a right ballache, had to remove the heatspreader from my patriot viper 16gb ram and must of damaged 1 of the 8gb sticks, so i am down to 8gb..
Have ordered some low profile 16gb corsair vengenace ram

This is it now in the case

Got to say the arctic freezer i30 is so quiet, i could not believe but also keeps the cpu cool
Received my asus VE228HR on friday as well, brilliant monitor but far too bright for my liking.. Need to calibrate it properly


----------



## MattGordon

Hey guys, I'm in need of some dimensions (please)! I'm planning for my first mod and I know the case is not a prodigy, but I'm hoping the panels will still work on a Phenom since they look fairly the same.

If anyone could, can you measure the dimensions of the left side panel? Also if there's a place to purchase the left side panel?

I'm trying to do something like this to add air flow with my gpu(excuse the quality, pc with PS is dead) :


----------



## Lennyx

They wont work. The prodigy panels are smaller. its easy to see if you check out the phenom pictures without panels.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> They wont work. The prodigy panels are smaller. its easy to see if you check out the phenom pictures without panels.


Well that's a little depressing. I guess I can always do some drilling.

thanks anyways.


----------



## Dr Slaughter

Guys... I have a question. How can i have a clean cut on my side panel? And what kinid of machine should i use?


----------



## Drifbau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> They wont work. The prodigy panels are smaller. its easy to see if you check out the phenom pictures without panels.


Are you sure? It looks to me like they are using the exact same frame as the prodigy. On the pictures, the phenom even has all the same inserts and screw holes for the prodigy handles. But they are not being used of course. That leads me to think they are using the same frame with same dimensions inside. I'm just guessing though since I don't have a phenom or seen one in person.

Actually scratch that. Pretty sure you are right haha. The prodigy panel would show those holes I was talking about. Makes sense now.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Slaughter*
> 
> Guys... I have a question. How can i have a clean cut on my side panel? And what kinid of machine should i use?


I have always felt that if you don't have really good skills then it would be best to send it away for a laser cut. It cost more but it's perfect lines and customizable to anything you want it.

But if you have or can buy another case/side panel you can always test your skills, with a dremel I guess, not for certain, still a noob to custom work.
Or you can do a custom side panel like quite a few people have been doing lately that I have seen.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> Are you sure? It looks to me like they are using the exact same frame as the prodigy. On the pictures, the phenom even has all the same inserts and screw holes for the prodigy handles. But they are not being used of course. That leads me to think they are using the same frame with same dimensions inside. I'm just guessing though since I don't have a phenom or seen one in person.
> 
> Actually scratch that. Pretty sure you are right haha. The prodigy panel would show those holes I was talking about. Makes sense now.


Didn't see this post for some reason.
I can let you all know the measurements in 5-7days if you like.

*Sorry for double post


----------



## Synergyi

Mounted my samsung 840 pro and 500gig SSHD Hybrid today.

Question about the power cables for them, there is 4 connectors (in the pic) what is the best way to run it?

Can you cut the end 2 off or will that wreak the whole lead? There is so close can only use every 2nd power connector lol.


----------



## Dr Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> I have always felt that if you don't have really good skills then it would be best to send it away for a laser cut. It cost more but it's perfect lines and customizable to anything you want it.
> 
> But if you have or can buy another case/side panel you can always test your skills, with a dremel I guess, not for certain, still a noob to custom work.
> Or you can do a custom side panel like quite a few people have been doing lately that I have seen.


Thanx for the reply bro.. Maybe I will try the dremel thing... And i will try to cut some of the spear metals that i have here to train my hands... hehehe... i will do it myself...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Slaughter*
> 
> Guys... I have a question. How can i have a clean cut on my side panel? And what kinid of machine should i use?


Vertical Milling Machine.


----------



## Mefke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> mefke, how do yo find the asus 780? have read multiple times they dont over clock as well as others.


It's not that bad actually,got it up to 1225mhz max boost clock at the moment,any higher and i get artifacts so still have some tuning to do.Very happy with the result though.









Sorry for the late reply mate.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

I'm about to order a fan hub to run all my case fans. I was wondering how do I run more than 4 SSD/HD's with only 4 SATA ports on my motherboard?


----------



## Avonosac

Unless you have a board with an mPCIe interface which supports a full mPCIe card (not just a wifi card) then you can't with a graphics card. If you don't want to add a graphics card, you can get any PCIe raid / sata solution and run additional storage off of those ports as well.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Unless you have a board with an mPCIe interface which supports a full mPCIe card (not just a wifi card) then you can't with a graphics card. If you don't want to add a graphics card, you can get any PCIe raid / sata solution and run additional storage off of those ports as well.


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> I'm about to order a fan hub to run all my case fans. I was wondering how do I run more than 4 SSD/HD's with only 4 SATA ports on my motherboard?


Eh, external hard drives or homenas or what Avonosac stated.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Eh, external hard drives or homenas or what Avonosac stated.


Just was wondering. I have my 2TB drives in raid0 (steam storage) and my Samsung EVO as the boot drive. I had an idea about filling in the rest of the spots in the case with SSD's later when needed. I'm also thinking of just putting in my DVD drive, instead of leaving it out as I had originally planned. My idle CPU temp seems to be around 32C, haven't tried pushing it yet. Would putting in the DVD drive affect my airflow much? I plan on having the front and top rear as intake, and the back (with the H90) as exhaust.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Just was wondering. I have my 2TB drives in raid0 (steam storage) and my Samsung EVO as the boot drive. I had an idea about filling in the rest of the spots in the case with SSD's later when needed. I'm also thinking of just putting in my DVD drive, instead of leaving it out as I had originally planned. My idle CPU temp seems to be around 32C, haven't tried pushing it yet. Would putting in the DVD drive affect my airflow much? I plan on having the front and top rear as intake, and the back (with the H90) as exhaust.


You will be minus 1 fan on the top so it will affect it, how much though? I do not know for certain. I'm sure someone who uses roms can answer that for you.


----------



## Synergyi

what screws you meant to use on the prodigy stock fans, none of the supplies screws fit?


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> what screws you meant to use on the prodigy stock fans, none of the supplies screws fit?


What happened to the screws that came installed with the stock fans?


----------



## cdnGhost

Hey guys, I want to water cool my system but am new to it and want to know what is the best pump/res combo to fit the prodigy?
Only going to do the CPU to start then at a later date add a new video card and GPU cooling block to the loop....
I was looking at the Swiftech MCP655 Pump with a Swiftech Micro Reservoir.... will this do for my system? or would something more like a EK-Multioption Res 250 work better instead of the micro res....

also 1/2' or 5/8' for tubing is there a big difference? as for my plans i want to do it as clean looking as possible which means at least 6-8 90's

anyhow if anyone can point me in the right direction it would be awesome


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> Hey guys, I want to water cool my system but am new to it and want to know what is the best pump/res combo to fit the prodigy?
> Only going to do the CPU to start then at a later date add a new video card and GPU cooling block to the loop....
> I was looking at the Swiftech MCP655 Pump with a Swiftech Micro Reservoir.... will this do for my system? or would something more like a EK-Multioption Res 250 work better instead of the micro res....
> 
> also 1/2' or 5/8' for tubing is there a big difference? as for my plans i want to do it as clean looking as possible which means at least 6-8 90's
> 
> anyhow if anyone can point me in the right direction it would be awesome


That is what I have the Swiftech, I haven't installed it yet. I'm sure other pumps and res with work. If you check out youtube, our facebook and some of the pictures on here, you can get some great ideas on what certain types look like.


----------



## Synergyi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> Mounted my samsung 840 pro and 500gig SSHD Hybrid today.
> 
> Question about the power cables for them, there is 4 connectors (in the pic) what is the best way to run it?
> 
> Can you cut the end 2 off or will that wreak the whole lead? There is so close can only use every 2nd power connector lol.


anyone answer this for me please?


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> anyone answer this for me please?


I wouldn't risk it to be honest, though you do have another lead if something did go wrong..well at least my strider did. Did yours end up making any noise?


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> anyone answer this for me please?


if you are feeling adventurous check out Lutro0s site and there you can buy all the parts to make custom ATX power cables.... what i am planning on doing in the next few months.....

You can get push style
http://lutro0-customs.com/products/sata-power-push-in-style-connector
http://lutro0-customs.com/products/sata-power-push-in-style-end-cap
or Crimp Style
http://lutro0-customs.com/products/sata-power-crimp-style-connector
http://lutro0-customs.com/products/sata-power-crimp-terminal-5-count

This would be the route i would go... but each to there own...
You totally could cut the leads but make sure to put electrical tape over the cut ends lol....


----------



## lasortech

i forgot to share this superig , my entry to the last July Davao Cyber Expo here in th Philippines


----------



## Alfaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Vertical Milling Machine.


Would you mind elaborating on that? I've tried milling out steel side panels on a mill before, but it always started to flap around because it was so thin.

How do you set it up and what tool do you use? Just a regular end mill?

I don't plan on doing any modding any time soon, but I just remember the difficulties I had and was wondering if I was doing something wrong.


----------



## scgt1

Mine is in the mail on it's way. Going from a 600T White (tired of it being in my face on the desk yet I love this thing too. :-( ) to the white Prodigy. I swear my eyes are bleeding with all the looking and crap trying to find if any users are running a H100/H100i/or other 240 rad setup with an optical drive while keeping everything contained in the case.

All I keep seeing are the dual rads being installed in the top of the case taking up the 5 1/4" bay. Does no one mount them in the front? If one were to mount in front what would they be left with for HD space? Looking to replace my 3.5 OS drive with an ssd when I build so that clears up one drive. I'm running two other 3.5 for storage since it's a server/media center/daily pc.

Let's just say I suck and didn't think this whole process out enough and I have to ditch the H100 to retain the usage of storage space and have access to a real burner; what single fan AIO coolers are best?

Which would really suck because I had an H80 and sold it for a H100 I found local for cheap a few months ago. So I would in turn have to buy a single cooler and turn around and resell the H100 :-( Not my plan at all but if I can get something that performs as well or better for my 3570K then the H100 why not do it and save the space.

Heck I already figured out after the fact I have to order a Lian Li PSU extender (since there is talk on forums all over a year + ago of Bitfenix making a psu extender yet cricket cricket I see one no where) since I'm running a Nex750G she is a tad too long just a lil. LOL


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> anyone answer this for me please?


You should be able to pull the sata power connectors apart and remove the extra wiring then put the connector back together and not have to muck it all up with electrical tape. That is of course unless your power supply has the hard mold sata connectors that don't come apart. Then to the later post about making your own leads that another member posted above me.


----------



## Dr Slaughter

gg guys


----------



## francisco9751

what about this??
http://www.techpowerup.com/191769/xigmatek-announces-aquila-micro-atx-chassis.html


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Slaughter*
> 
> gg guys


from that angle the light looks like a 5


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alfaa*
> 
> I already uploaded a few of these to the Facebook group, but here's some new pictures of the white/blue water cooled prodigy that turned into white/black.
> 
> There were a couple of mods here to get those radiators to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What graphics card is that? Never seen one with a white PCB


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*
> 
> what about this??
> http://www.techpowerup.com/191769/xigmatek-announces-aquila-micro-atx-chassis.html


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*
> 
> what about this??
> http://www.techpowerup.com/191769/xigmatek-announces-aquila-micro-atx-chassis.html


What about this:
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=110-MA-1001-K1

you pretty much pay a premium price









edit: But they already feature a power supply


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*
> 
> what about this??
> http://www.techpowerup.com/191769/xigmatek-announces-aquila-micro-atx-chassis.html


I have had my eyes on that case for some time now.
Thats what bitfenix should have done with the prodigy m. But they didnt wich is gonna be their loss.
The Aquila is for sure gonna be my next case. When i decide to go m-atx.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> What graphics card is that? Never seen one with a white PCB


Probably the GTX780 HOF.


----------



## francisco9751

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> I have had my eyes on that case for some time now.
> Thats what bitfenix should have done with the prodigy m. But they didnt wich is gonna be their loss.
> The Aquila is for sure gonna be my next case. When i decide to go m-atx.


exactly!!
i hope the next bitfenix will be like this


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> What about this:
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=110-MA-1001-K1
> 
> you pretty much pay a premium price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: But they already feature a power supply


Ehh even more


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alfaa*
> 
> Would you mind elaborating on that? I've tried milling out steel side panels on a mill before, but it always started to flap around because it was so thin.
> 
> How do you set it up and what tool do you use? Just a regular end mill?
> 
> I don't plan on doing any modding any time soon, but I just remember the difficulties I had and was wondering if I was doing something wrong.


Okay you have holes in your panel.

Cut a piece of 3/8ths or half inch plywood to the size of the inner square (from the attaching flange on the front, to the back of the panel, and bottom and top)

Drill 6 holes in it aligned with holes in the mesh of the panel.

Bolt the panel to the wood.

Take any decent sized piece of scrap metal, at least 1 inch by 1 inch by panel length.

Bolt this to the otherside of the wood.

Clamp the metal bar into the vice.

Use an appropriate speed for the mill and do NOT climb mill especially if using a larger bit. I used a 4 flute carbide bit, I think it was 1/4 and I ran around 1000 RPM without coolant, or 2000 with coolant. I wouldnt use coolant as it'll wreck your paint.

Also dont forget to cover the front face with masking tape first. Just in case.

Edit: How mine turned out:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lasortech*
> 
> i forgot to share this superig , my entry to the last July Davao Cyber Expo here in th Philippines


AWESOME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> What graphics card is that? Never seen one with a white PCB


I asked him on FB I believe, and he said it was a GTX 680. Check out Galaxy's top of the line cards and you will see it often, such as the Galaxy GTX 780 HOF.


----------



## Danisumi

Thanks guys


----------



## lasortech

its a Inno3d GTX 680 with EK FC680 acetal, i just remove the link and cover it with acrylic


----------



## lasortech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> AWESOME
> I asked him on FB I believe, and he said it was a GTX 680. Check out Galaxy's top of the line cards and you will see it often, such as the Galaxy GTX 780 HOF.


its a Inno3d GTX 680 with EK FC680 acetal, i just remove the link and cover it with acrylic smile.gif


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lasortech*
> 
> i forgot to share this superig , my entry to the last July Davao Cyber Expo here in th Philippines
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


All hail Philippine modders.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lasortech*
> 
> its a Inno3d GTX 680 with EK FC680 acetal, i just remove the link and cover it with acrylic smile.gif


I was talking about a completely different post, although did have you both quoted, so I can see how you thought that I was saying yours was the Galaxy.


----------



## francisco9751

and this???

http://www.aerocool.us/ds/ds_black.html


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*
> 
> and this???
> 
> http://www.aerocool.us/ds/ds_black.html


Woot. I think i might like that more then the aquila. not sure though.
Looks to be the same case with different exterior.


----------



## longroadtrip

Poll for the new OP is up. It will run for 1 week until 10/9.

Candidates are SniperTeamTango and CSCoder4ever. Both are great people who will do a lot of great things with the club!


----------



## ariakas46

I was thinking about picking up a Prodigy M.. but that and the Phenoms went OOS on newegg as soon as they were released.


----------



## xbournex

Hrm, the pre-order was working when the case was released. We posted on our Fb pages pre-order was available at many locations so we had to check if the links were working or not. I will ping my Newegg contact so see what is up.


----------



## Kwkevinlin

I've been looking here and there for a while and in this thread too, but still can't seem to reach a conclusion. I'm mainly concerned about the noise / acoustic of the Prodigy, and I've been reading mixed reviews (although I think they are generally good). There is a really good acoustic review on Anandtech, but that was the only good one I could find. I've also heard that large GPU fans can cause whistles on the side, but my msi 760 seems to not be part of the problem.

How are the noise levels for you guys? I was originally looking at Antec's GX700 for its pretty decent price/performance/noise ratio, but got swayed over for the Prodigy's looks







.

How are the noise levels? Are they audible a meter away when idle or under load with stock fans and stock Intel ivy fans? I'm fed up with my current desktop's noise and is looking for a great looking case like the Prodigy that operates quietly.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kwkevinlin*
> 
> I've been looking here and there for a while and in this thread too, but still can't seem to reach a conclusion. I'm mainly concerned about the noise / acoustic of the Prodigy, and I've been reading mixed reviews (although I think they are generally good). There is a really good acoustic review on Anandtech, but that was the only good one I could find. I've also heard that large GPU fans can cause whistles on the side, but my msi 760 seems to not be part of the problem.
> 
> How are the noise levels for you guys? I was originally looking at Antec's GX700 for its pretty decent price/performance/noise ratio, but got swayed over for the Prodigy's looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> How are the noise levels? Are they audible a meter away when idle or under load with stock fans and stock Intel ivy fans? I'm fed up with my current desktop's noise and is looking for a great looking case like the Prodigy that operates quietly.


The only fans audible in mine are my GPU fans.

I have a concise spectre pro review here and spectres are quieter.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> Never did a build log but took a few different pictures of my case.
> I have since re done the cable management.... ill re post a few photos in the future...
> Will in the next few weeks/months (once i can afford it) be doing custom water cooling, all custom length sleeved cables and a new side windowed panel, new power button and some cosmetic work on the inside to hide a lot of the cable management. This will be my first fully custom PC.
> 
> Also hoping to replace my Video card soon as well......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added...


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> Never did a build log but took a few different pictures of my case.
> I have since re done the cable management.... ill re post a few photos in the future...
> Will in the next few weeks/months (once i can afford it) be doing custom water cooling, all custom length sleeved cables and a new side windowed panel, new power button and some cosmetic work on the inside to hide a lot of the cable management. This will be my first fully custom PC.
> 
> Also hoping to replace my Video card soon as well......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How does OS X run on the asus board?


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> How does OS X run on the asus board?


As of right now not so good.... since the impact is a brand new board and Apple just added haswell support in 10.8.5 they do not
have a great set of files yet..... hoping once mavericks is released then it will have better support...
Hope to have my hackintosh back up and running by mid November


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> As of right now not so good.... since the impact is a brand new board and Apple just added haswell support in 10.8.5 they do not
> have a great set of files yet..... hoping once mavericks is released then it will have better support...
> Hope to have my hackintosh back up and running by mid November


Hmm, I've been meaning to try it out on my p8z77-i but haven't had the chance. I probably will when mavericks comes out. Hooray for Hackintosh's


----------



## Kwkevinlin

That's nice! You replaced all of them, or just added the big one at the front?


----------



## gordanfreeman50

Got my Prodigy,


----------



## Assyle

Hi folks









Just finished playing with a dremel and a front panel and want to share result with you








Sorry for quality of photos












WOuld be happy to hear some critics and opinions









I havent found any U-chanel trim in local shops, so I used old red sata cable to cover my crooked dremel work.








Does anyone knows where to buy red u-chanel trim?







Or I should buy a black one and paint it? is it possible?

p.s. airflow is so strong that Im getting cold while its blowing on me


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> Hi folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished playing with a dremel and a front panel and want to share result with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for quality of photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOuld be happy to hear some critics and opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent found any U-chanel trim in local shops, so I used old red sata cable to cover my crooked dremel work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone knows where to buy red u-chanel trim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or I should buy a black one and paint it? is it possible?
> 
> p.s. airflow is so strong that Im getting cold while its blowing on me


Not sure if professional or just really skilled...

EDIT: you should be able to carefully paint rubber u channel, be careful as it might change the inner size however.


----------



## hernan86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> Hi folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished playing with a dremel and a front panel and want to share result with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for quality of photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOuld be happy to hear some critics and opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent found any U-chanel trim in local shops, so I used old red sata cable to cover my crooked dremel work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone knows where to buy red u-chanel trim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or I should buy a black one and paint it? is it possible?
> 
> p.s. airflow is so strong that Im getting cold while its blowing on me


Nice job!







More pictures please


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Not sure if professional or just really skilled...
> 
> EDIT: you should be able to carefully paint rubber u channel, be careful as it might change the inner size however.


not a professional, even not skilled







I bought my drimel today to caomplete this mod







It was first life experience in using a dremel







And made a lot of mistakes today. I noticed that I scratched front panel soft touch surface when I was cleaning edges with a file :/

How do you think what kind of paint should I use for that?
If I will paint it with airspray it will probably will get cracks when I will bend it, or no?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hernan86*
> 
> Nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures please


Thanks. Here you go. You can see on these photos how untidy it looks... I still need an U-chanel trim to make it look better












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> not a professional, even not skilled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my drimel today to caomplete this mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was first life experience in using a dremel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And made a lot of mistakes today. I noticed that I scratched front panel soft touch surface when I was cleaning edges with a file :/
> 
> How do you think what kind of paint should I use for that?
> If I will paint it with airspray it will probably will get cracks when I will bend it, or no?


I would avoid aerosol paints in general in favour of brush paints, cover the panel in masking tape, put the U channel on, let it dry, take it off remove tape put it back.

That said Im a machinist not a painter.


----------



## Synergyi

Looks good ass, specs?

Building mine 2mrw, my current computer plays bf4 beta on low and looks like a cartoon its that bad lol. Got the 4gig msi gtx 770

I will be buying the phenom after this one


----------



## CosmosXXX

Hi Guys,

I'm planning to build a gaming rig with the Prodigy M for xmas. But im stuck at looking for a mainboard. I heard of the ASUS ROG VI GENE but that seems a little bit expensive to me. (Budget around 1000-1300$) I also heard of the Gigabyte Z87MX DH3 but i cant find any good reviews about it.

Which mainboard would you suggest?
(Planned 1 gpu and a little bit of overclocking the cpu)


----------



## cr4p

Got my new side panel!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my new side panel!


Looking good!


----------



## Synergyi

cosmos, have you looked at the new phenom?

cr4p, you make that yourself?


----------



## CosmosXXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> cosmos, have you looked at the new phenom?


Sorry I'm not up to date. A quick search for phenom mainboard only showed me AMD-CPU compatible mainboards.

Do you have a link?


----------



## Synergyi

Every bitfenix phenom sold out within a couple hours everywhere

micro



or mini


----------



## CosmosXXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> Every bitfenix phenom sold out within a couple hours everywhere
> 
> micro
> 
> 
> 
> or mini


That's what you're talking about!







Why do you show me this one? Is it better than the prodigy? :S
Because I'd like to stick with the Prodigy M. It looks better to me.
Now any mainboard suggestions?^^


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Looking good!


Thanks!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> cosmos, have you looked at the new phenom?
> 
> cr4p, you make that yourself?


nah, hehehe. I made the design and got someone with awesome skills do the cutting.


----------



## MrSharkington

They still have phenom's in australia surprisingly


----------



## Synergyi

cosmos looks at the Gigabyte G1 Sniper M5 Motherboard


----------



## xbournex

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> Every bitfenix phenom sold out within a couple hours everywhere
> 
> micro
> 
> 
> 
> or mini





They do have them in stock at newegg now.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> They do have them in stock at newegg now.


Break it down for me bourne, why would I take a Phenom over a Prodigy? Is there a distinct advantage/disadvantage to each or merely ascetics?


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Break it down for me bourne, why would I take a Phenom over a Prodigy? Is there a distinct advantage/disadvantage to each or merely ascetics?


Aesthetics. There are advantages and disadvantages depending on what you're looking for. People who didn't like the feet on Prodigy, goes to Phenom. Those who wanted a lower foot print, Phenom. You want airflow, Prodigy. Lots of things to consider and now with more options.


----------



## White Runner

I could see putting a Phenom in my living room, more so than a Prodigy... but I'd rather take my Prodigy to work/friends than the Phenom imo...


----------



## barebackbadger

i am swaying towards the Phenom due to its size but does anyone know the internal sizes of the phenom and phenom m?
i ask because it doesnt tell you on bitfenix website, it does on the prodigy

but not sure whether to stick with the m-itx or m-atx...
not that many nice/good m-atx motherboards about though


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> i am swaying towards the Phenom due to its size but does anyone know the internal sizes of the phenom and phenom m?
> i ask because it doesnt tell you on bitfenix website, it does on the prodigy
> 
> but not sure whether to stick with the m-itx or m-atx...
> not that many nice/good m-atx motherboards about though


I will be able to tell you soon hopefully. Just have to wait on money to get on CC then order.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Aesthetics. There are advantages and disadvantages depending on what you're looking for. People who didn't like the feet on Prodigy, goes to Phenom. Those who wanted a lower foot print, Phenom. You want airflow, Prodigy. Lots of things to consider and now with more options.


Surprised there are no side vent holes on the phenom

Cheers iwalkthedead, would be interested in knowing if the internals are identical to the prodigy


----------



## Synergyi

all done guys

1000000x better than my old comp. so quiet!





installing bf4 beta and arma 3, going to do some testing.


----------



## Synergyi

Now i just gotta put my camo stickers on to look like this


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> all done guys
> 
> 1000000x better than my old comp. so quiet!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> installing bf4 beta and arma 3, going to do some testing.


Nice job dude, glad youre not having problems with that power supply like I did


----------



## Synergyi

Hey guys, using the asus motherboard cd, i cant install asus ai suite 3. Its just not letting me install it.

What do?


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> Hey guys, using the asus motherboard cd, i cant install asus ai suite 3. Its just not letting me install it.
> 
> What do?


what error message do you see?


----------



## Synergyi

got it working.

Cant get msi afterburner to show fps and stuff in game, so annoying.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> got it working.
> 
> Cant get msi afterburner to show fps and stuff in game, so annoying.


is it just the fps thing you cant enable? I had this problem too, I didn't realize that all you had to do was click on the check mark next to framerate.

EDIT: If you're running the beta version, the on screen display won't work.


----------



## CosmosXXX

So I'm thinking about the airflow of the Prodigy M. Did I miss something? I don't know if it is possible to mount a fan above the PSU.

Is this enough airflow?


----------



## Synergyi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> is it just the fps thing you cant enable? I had this problem too, I didn't realize that all you had to do was click on the check mark next to framerate.
> 
> EDIT: If you're running the beta version, the on screen display won't work.


not running the beta, i check all the ticks and then click on screen display. Nothing shows in game, i spent a good couple of hours trying stuff and nothing works?


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> not running the beta, i check all the ticks and then click on screen display. Nothing shows in game, i spent a good couple of hours trying stuff and nothing works?


So it doesn't show up at all in any games? hmm, strange. Though some games don't support its overlay (Battlefield 4 Beta) Maybe try an alternative like fraps or something.


----------



## Synergyi

Ive only tried it in bf4 lol is it not supported? doh


----------



## Ferling

Removed handles

Added Rubber feet

Added back top handle

Absolutely no wobbling or sliding for this prodigy! Looking smexi


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> Ive only tried it in bf4 lol is it not supported? doh


there's your reason


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CosmosXXX*
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking about the airflow of the Prodigy M. Did I miss something? I don't know if it is possible to mount a fan above the PSU.
> 
> Is this enough airflow?


Isn't there an exhaust (or two 120mm) at the bottom?

I'd like to have a 120mm radiator (corsair h80i) in the back, near the cpu, but the airflow does not convince me: the entire mb would be so damn hot because there's no intake, exept for 2 top fans, but I know all their airflow would go inside the gpu and exhausted through pci holes.

Am I right?


----------



## plankersz

*ADD ME*


Didn't do any build log or any of the such, and have only got the one picture as of right now because I am in the process of updating the video cards to a more recent model (Away with the GTX 260's!), and awaiting for my CPU cooler to arrive. I do still need to get some sheet metal to make a better back, and bottom for the case.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plankersz*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> 
> Didn't do any build log or any of the such, and have only got the one picture as of right now because I am in the process of updating the video cards to a more recent model (Away with the GTX 260's!), and awaiting for my CPU cooler to arrive. I do still need to get some sheet metal to make a better back, and bottom for the case.


ASUS Z87 Gryphon? Looking good, although you are right, those GTX 260s do need to be replaced.


----------



## plankersz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> ASUS Z87 Gryphon? Looking good, although you are right, those GTX 260s do need to be replaced.


Thanks!
It's a Z77 Sabertooth. I was going to do a Haswell build but decided against it due to funding, so I threw my hardware from my HAF-X into the Prodigy.

Im waiting to see what happens with the new AMD cards/Nvidia price drop, then planning on removing the two front fans, and 3 way sli'ing, or possibly just 2 way sli and watercooling the GPU's with the rad behind the mobo tray.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plankersz*
> 
> Thanks!
> It's a Z77 Sabertooth. I was going to do a Haswell build but decided against it due to funding, so I threw my hardware from my HAF-X into the Prodigy.
> 
> Im waiting to see what happens with the new AMD cards/Nvidia price drop, then planning on removing the two front fans, and 3 way sli'ing, or possibly just 2 way sli and watercooling the GPU's with the rad behind the mobo tray.


You fit the Sabertooth in there? Nice job.


----------



## Synergyi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plankersz*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> 
> Didn't do any build log or any of the such, and have only got the one picture as of right now because I am in the process of updating the video cards to a more recent model (Away with the GTX 260's!), and awaiting for my CPU cooler to arrive. I do still need to get some sheet metal to make a better back, and bottom for the case.


poverty prodigy of peace


----------



## chemicalbuz

guys one question to prodigy M owners: is it possible to set 1x29mm radiator + 25mm fans on the top with just one graphic card?

Inviato dal mio MI 2S con Tapatalk 4


----------



## adamski07

Voted STT, but both deserves to take OP's position. Anyway, any one here joining the cm case mod competition? You can still register until 31st.

mod.coolermaster.com


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plankersz*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> 
> Didn't do any build log or any of the such, and have only got the one picture as of right now because I am in the process of updating the video cards to a more recent model (Away with the GTX 260's!), and awaiting for my CPU cooler to arrive. I do still need to get some sheet metal to make a better back, and bottom for the case.


Added!


----------



## treyp77

My first watercooled build, bitfenix case was a awesome starter case. Sorry for pics new at this..


----------



## MikeTheTiger

*ADD ME*

Never officially did this, but better late than never.
Build log: http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1032347/build-log-the-hulk-bitfenix-prodigy/


----------



## nepToon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> Never officially did this, but better late than never.
> Build log: http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1032347/build-log-the-hulk-bitfenix-prodigy/


Where did you get the invisible psu from?








Very nicely done


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> Where did you get the invisible psu from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nicely done


Haha


----------



## Ferling

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> Never officially did this, but better late than never.
> Build log: http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1032347/build-log-the-hulk-bitfenix-prodigy/






Do you need a fan on the radiator of the water cooler?

Edit- I just relized its there, is it setup to push? because its the rear fan? jw because I never installed a closed loop water cooler.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> 
> Do you need a fan on the radiator of the water cooler?
> 
> Edit- I just relized its there, is it setup to push? because its the rear fan? jw because I never installed a closed loop water cooler.


I had it as pull, but changed it to push. Thinking of doing push/pull if I get another fan.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> Haha


Haha!! Sorry, I put a pic up of when I was building. It's complete now (see build log: http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1032347/build-log-the-hulk-bitfenix-prodigy/)


----------



## Lennyx

It looks good man.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> It looks good man.


Thanks


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Took some fresh pics today.


----------



## HavocInferno

Damn smexy. But how are temps for the GPU? I've read many people complain about temps with a solid side panel (vs one with holes).


----------



## suda

Hello guys, I'm planning on buying this case, since I need mobility and lightness.

I currently have a i5-200k, a 6950 XFX (soon upgraded to 760 or 670), 8gb ram, 2 HDDS 500gb and P8P67-M PRO, and CORSAIR TX 650W

Would you recommend me any changes to my actual build to fit this case?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> Damn smexy. But how are temps for the GPU? I've read many people complain about temps with a solid side panel (vs one with holes).


Thanks. It's running at 34C idle. I haven't checked yet under load, though.


----------



## jamesFALLEN

If you get a chance let us know about the temps under load. i'm interested as well.
thanks man


----------



## Astral Fly

So, I just did a small water loop in my prodigy. It's damn difficult making everything fit properly in such tight spaces. My last waterloop was in a Coolermaster ATCS 840, that was a lot easier. Here's a couple of pics, sorry if the quality could be better.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral Fly*
> 
> So, I just did a small water loop in my prodigy. It's damn difficult making everything fit properly in such tight spaces. My last waterloop was in a Coolermaster ATCS 840, that was a lot easier. Here's a couple of pics, sorry if the quality could be better.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You did a very neat job!









I feel your pain though. I went full out WCing on this case and with 2 radiators, push/pull fans, and CPU/GPU waterblocks, there were times where I was really straining to reach or tighten fittings or have things fit. Draining a loop sucks as well since I have no drain ports.


----------



## Astral Fly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> You did a very neat job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain though. I went full out WCing on this case and with 2 radiators, push/pull fans, and CPU/GPU waterblocks, there were times where I was really straining to reach or tighten fittings or have things fit. Draining a loop sucks as well since I have no drain ports.


Yeah, I do fear draining a bit. I hope I can just take everything out in one piece and take it apart outside the case.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> Never officially did this, but better late than never.
> Build log: http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1032347/build-log-the-hulk-bitfenix-prodigy/


For some reason, I can't edit the OP...Not sure what is going on, but as soon as I get it sorted, I'll add you!


----------



## longroadtrip

Update to post above..for some reason I can't edit the above post or the OP...I'll get you added as soon as I get it sorted!


----------



## longroadtrip

Big Congratulations to SniperTeamTango! He'll be taking over the Prodigy club!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Big Congratulations to SniperTeamTango! He'll be taking over the Prodigy club!


Im going to celebrate by playing mechwarrior on my prodigy at ultra settings on a giant tv.


----------



## dman811

Welcome back STT! Just like old times (before the second guy went psycho)! (Realize I didn't name names.)


----------



## adamski07




----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesFALLEN*
> 
> If you get a chance let us know about the temps under load. i'm interested as well.
> thanks man


Sure will. Stuck at work right now. BTW, what's good way to "torture test" this thing?


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral Fly*
> 
> So, I just did a small water loop in my prodigy. It's damn difficult making everything fit properly in such tight spaces. My last waterloop was in a Coolermaster ATCS 840, that was a lot easier. Here's a couple of pics, sorry if the quality could be better.


Nice job. Looks great!!


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Update to post above..for some reason I can't edit the above post or the OP...I'll get you added as soon as I get it sorted!


Cool...thanks


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Cool...thanks


Was able to get you added!







Not sure why, but every time I tried to add you to the list, the "submit" button wouldn't work...


----------



## tasdefleja

ADD ME.









New build in Prodigy.


----------



## euf0ria

Sooooon i will get my awesome own designed watercutted plates and finish my one year build=) Time goes fast when having fun they say.


----------



## DawgBone

What mobo is that? I don't want to spend 190$ on that Asus Deluxe and that mobo does not look like it. What is it :O?


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> What mobo is that? I don't want to spend 190$ on that Asus Deluxe and that mobo does not look like it. What is it :O?


Pretty sure he has the gigabyte board


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> What mobo is that? I don't want to spend 190$ on that Asus Deluxe and that mobo does not look like it. What is it :O?


It's a tad cheaper now but the Gigabyte is much cheaper.


----------



## tasdefleja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Pretty sure he has the gigabyte board


Exactly. It's Gigabyte GA-B75N.


----------



## maNukuSh

Hi you all!








I just built a bitfenix prodigy pc and look what happened, the Accelero Xtreme.... ;D Now I have to really case mod^^


----------



## Dr Slaughter

Hi guys, does Corsair RM 650 power supply fits in a prodigy?


----------



## maNukuSh

Yea I think it will fit. Its pretty tight tho..


----------



## cdnGhost

Hey guys quick question... I am going to be doing my first water loop this week when my parts arrive but i have a question..
I bought a setup form another member...

Just had a few questions about what fans to use for the rad... it is a Black Ice GTX Gen Two Xtreme 240mm

what is recomended? I am using a
EK EN-Acetal Supreme-HF Blcok
EK-Reservoir & Pump DCP 4.0
PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Crystal Clear

If anyone needs anymore info please ask


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> What mobo is that? I don't want to spend 190$ on that Asus Deluxe and that mobo does not look like it. What is it :O?


You could always buy a used Asrock Z77E for $80-90 I think there is one on the OCN marketplace atm.


----------



## maNukuSh

Where did this guy find those wider sidepanels ? HELP


----------



## longroadtrip

He found those right here...


----------



## maNukuSh

Jea i noticed,custom shiet..







Nice job..


----------



## hernan86

My prodigy


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Alright guys LRT has handed over the OP, so if you're missing from it or want to be added to it, now is the time. Post ADD me and a pic to be added, and PM me if I missed you.


----------



## longroadtrip

Welcome back STT!


----------



## ccRicers

Hi everyone, first post here but I've lurked these forums for a while. A lot of great cases here. This is my Prodigy PC, after getting some inspiration from around here. Shame that my camera isn't as good.



The build is not complete yet. In plans of making it a Hackintosh I decided to make it a bit more Mac-like. I've ordered two Mac Pro hard drive sleds and hope to mod the drive cage so you can easily slide in the hard drives into ports fixed to a wall. And if I get more ambitious, perhaps a silver paint job for the case, because I haven't seen a silver Prodigy yet!


----------



## maNukuSh

Why the hell would you like your pc to look like a mac. TRAITORRRR ;D


----------



## hernan86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Hi everyone, first post here but I've lurked these forums for a while. A lot of great cases here. This is my Prodigy PC, after getting some inspiration from around here. Shame that my camera isn't as good.
> 
> 
> 
> The build is not complete yet. In plans of making it a Hackintosh I decided to make it a bit more Mac-like. I've ordered two Mac Pro hard drive sleds and hope to mod the drive cage so you can easily slide in the hard drives into ports fixed to a wall. And if I get more ambitious, perhaps a silver paint job for the case, because I haven't seen a silver Prodigy yet!


Nice, can you post more photos please?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hernan86*
> 
> Nice, can you post more photos please?


I probably will soon but I just need it in better lighting. I may start a build log thread to go in detail with my progress, though my end goal is not clear yet.


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Sure will. Stuck at work right now. BTW, what's good way to "torture test" this thing?


Well, there are things like Prime95 or FurMark to go all out. However I usually prefer just loading up a really demanding game (like BF3 or Crysis 3) and see what temps say then as that gives you real world values.


----------



## JayKthnx

quick question for people running 3570k with either air coolers or aio water coolers, what kind of overclocks are you guys able to maintain in this case without temps getting too high at load?
thinking about building an m-itx in a prodigy for folding an i5 24/7 and would like to push it as far as I can without dumping money into a custom loop just yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Sure will. Stuck at work right now. BTW, what's good way to "torture test" this thing?


usually to load test a system, I prefer to run prime95, aida64 benchmark, unigine heaven, [email protected] and a couple games maxed out. some games such as bioshock infinite, sleeping dogs, and metro last light include benchmark tools as well.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> quick question for people running 3570k with either air coolers or aio water coolers, what kind of overclocks are you guys able to maintain in this case without temps getting too high at load?
> thinking about building an m-itx in a prodigy for folding an i5 24/7 and would like to push it as far as I can without dumping money into a custom loop just yet.
> usually to load test a system, I prefer to run prime95, aida64 benchmark, unigine heaven, [email protected] and a couple games maxed out. some games such as bioshock infinite, sleeping dogs, and metro last light include benchmark tools as well.


I got my 3770k to 5 for a few days. I wasnt comfy with the temp but it was "safe"


----------



## Trackball

Here my recently finished Rig, I named it Keg21:

2-way circuit cooling
controlling and monitoring via Android smartphone with IOIO board an relay board.

Hope you like it, its my first water cooled project.








Demonstration vid on Youtube:





*Specs:*

ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
Intel I5-3570K
Gigabyte Raedon HD-7970 Ghz-Edition
Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
8GB Samsung DDR3 low profile
Coba Nitrox 750W
HP 22" Panel
Logitech K310 Keyboard
Razer Lachesis mouse

*Case:*
Prodigy white
BitFenix Recon fan control white
Bitfenix Spectre Pro 140mm fan

*Cooling circuit 1:*
Antec Kühler H2O 620
Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Universal Copper Edition
Koolance MVR-100 Mosfet (for VRM)
Coolgate CG140CuP 140mm radiator - Copper
Aquacomputer Aquatube white
19/13mm PVC hose white
Alphacool copper connections 1/4"
Mayhems Pastel white coolant
BitFenix Spectre Pro 230mm fan

*Cooling circuit 2:*
EK Water Blocks EK-DCP 2.2
Liquid Extasy cooler HD-7970 Ghz edition
Coolgate CG240CuP 240mm radiator - Copper
Oil catcher 0,5l from ebay
19/13mm PVC hose white
Alphacool copper connections 1/4"
Mayhems Pastel white coolant
BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm fan

*Control/Monitoring:*
BitFenix Recon fan control white
IOIO board
4-channel 5v relay board (limited white edition) by DecentGadgets
*
Smartphone:*
Mobistel Cygnus T1 white

*Apps:*
Smart Launcher Pro
IOIO Bluetooth Control
Trigone System Monitor
White Honeycomb Live wallpaper

Sorry, no log.

Found some pics on my phone:


----------



## ICJI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trackball*
> 
> Here my recently finished Rig, I named it Keg21:
> 
> 2-way circuit cooling
> controlling and monitoring via Android smartphone with IOIO board an relay board.
> 
> Hope you like it, its my first water cooled project.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstration vid on Youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Specs:*
> 
> ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
> Intel I5-3570K
> Gigabyte Raedon HD-7970 Ghz-Edition
> Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
> 8GB Samsung DDR3 low profile
> Coba Nitrox 750W
> HP 22" Panel
> Logitech K310 Keyboard
> Razer Lachesis mouse
> 
> *Case:*
> Prodigy white
> BitFenix Recon fan control white
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro 140mm fan
> 
> *Cooling circuit 1:*
> Antec Kühler H2O 620
> Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Universal Copper Edition
> Koolance MVR-100 Mosfet (for VRM)
> Coolgate CG140CuP 140mm radiator - Copper
> Aquacomputer Aquatube white
> 19/13mm PVC hose white
> Alphacool copper connections 1/4"
> Mayhems Pastel white coolant
> BitFenix Spectre Pro 230mm fan
> 
> *Cooling circuit 2:*
> EK Water Blocks EK-DCP 2.2
> Liquid Extasy cooler HD-7970 Ghz edition
> Coolgate CG240CuP 240mm radiator - Copper
> Oil catcher 0,5l from ebay
> 19/13mm PVC hose white
> Alphacool copper connections 1/4"
> Mayhems Pastel white coolant
> BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm fan
> 
> *Control/Monitoring:*
> BitFenix Recon fan control white
> IOIO board
> 4-channel 5v relay board (limited white edition) by DecentGadgets
> *
> Smartphone:*
> Mobistel Cygnus T1 white
> 
> *Apps:*
> Smart Launcher Pro
> IOIO Bluetooth Control
> Trigone System Monitor
> White Honeycomb Live wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, no log.


WOW! It looks awesome! Really nice build


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trackball*
> 
> Here my recently finished Rig, I named it Keg21:
> 
> 2-way circuit cooling
> controlling and monitoring via Android smartphone with IOIO board an relay board.
> 
> Hope you like it, its my first water cooled project.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstration vid on Youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Specs:*
> 
> ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
> Intel I5-3570K
> Gigabyte Raedon HD-7970 Ghz-Edition
> Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
> 8GB Samsung DDR3 low profile
> Coba Nitrox 750W
> HP 22" Panel
> Logitech K310 Keyboard
> Razer Lachesis mouse
> 
> *Case:*
> Prodigy white
> BitFenix Recon fan control white
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro 140mm fan
> 
> *Cooling circuit 1:*
> Antec Kühler H2O 620
> Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Universal Copper Edition
> Koolance MVR-100 Mosfet (for VRM)
> Coolgate CG140CuP 140mm radiator - Copper
> Aquacomputer Aquatube white
> 19/13mm PVC hose white
> Alphacool copper connections 1/4"
> Mayhems Pastel white coolant
> BitFenix Spectre Pro 230mm fan
> 
> *Cooling circuit 2:*
> EK Water Blocks EK-DCP 2.2
> Liquid Extasy cooler HD-7970 Ghz edition
> Coolgate CG240CuP 240mm radiator - Copper
> Oil catcher 0,5l from ebay
> 19/13mm PVC hose white
> Alphacool copper connections 1/4"
> Mayhems Pastel white coolant
> BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm fan
> 
> *Control/Monitoring:*
> BitFenix Recon fan control white
> IOIO board
> 4-channel 5v relay board (limited white edition) by DecentGadgets
> *
> Smartphone:*
> Mobistel Cygnus T1 white
> 
> *Apps:*
> Smart Launcher Pro
> IOIO Bluetooth Control
> Trigone System Monitor
> White Honeycomb Live wallpaper
> 
> Sorry, no log.


That thing is PACKED!!!


----------



## Kwkevinlin

That's an insanely sick setup! Got a spare Android laying around, eh?


----------



## maNukuSh

Nice keg21! daaaayuum xD


----------



## ccRicers

Nice job, trackball! The white color scheme looks very sharp.

How did you place the Recon on the side of the PSU bay so it doesn't move around? I may need to put a fan control there.


----------



## DamnOatesy

Trackball that is outstanding... The copper









Here is one I am almost finished with. I nicknamed it Buzz...... as in Buzz Lightyear.

Pre water cooling.

http://imgur.com/Ptdr2M9

Leak testing

http://imgur.com/DKAtHzM

Some glamor shots.

http://imgur.com/Jx0GFOM

http://imgur.com/CWufhf2

http://imgur.com/PLhGbef

http://imgur.com/r8qsglF

http://imgur.com/sWjApgy

http://imgur.com/KGd5rel

http://imgur.com/0RbUVIA

All closed up. Still have to install a fan controller, window and misc.

http://imgur.com/OkfHLmR


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Could any of you owners tell me if this setup will work/fit, especially curious about psu and watercooler

Asus Impact VI motherboard
I5-4670K
2x4GB DDR3
Corsair H60
PC & Power Cooling Silencer MK III 600W
Samsung Evo 840 250GB
Asus GTX 770 DC II OC


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guerrilladawg*
> 
> Could any of you owners tell me if this setup will work/fit, especially curious about psu and watercooler
> 
> Asus Impact VI motherboard
> I5-4670K
> 2x4GB DDR3
> Corsair H60
> PC & Power Cooling Silencer MK III 600W
> Samsung Evo 840 250GB
> Asus GTX 770 DC II OC


That will do just fine, I like the H80i/100i more but that is just me.


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> That will do just fine, I like the H80i/100i more but that is just me.


I've heard that noise isn't that good on them though. And I really want a silent system.


----------



## Trackball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Nice job, trackball! The white color scheme looks very sharp.
> 
> How did you place the Recon on the side of the PSU bay so it doesn't move around? I may need to put a fan control there.


Thanks for your likes.

I just added a frame to the recon cutted it to fit in the frame, smoothed and glued it with white mounting adhesion - holds very strong, no movement.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guerrilladawg*
> 
> I've heard that noise isn't that good on them though. And I really want a silent system.


True, stock fans at high speeds can be a tad noisy, I used the Corsair Quiet Edition fans and they worked quite well.


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> True, stock fans at high speeds can be a tad noisy, I used the Corsair Quiet Edition fans and they worked quite well.


Two AF120's huh?







Might go with that.

This dual pack OK: http://azerty.nl/0-1088-509165/corsair-air-series-sp120-quiet.html ?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guerrilladawg*
> 
> Two AF120's huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might go with that.
> 
> This dual pack OK: http://azerty.nl/0-1088-509165/corsair-air-series-sp120-quiet.html ?


Dual pack is better because it's cheaper.








Link provided is what I went with as well.


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Thanks









This build will be a beast


----------



## hernan86

Sp120 2000rpm is very noisy!


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hernan86*
> 
> Sp120 2000rpm is very noisy!


Any other option? Is it better to go for an Air Cooler if you want silence in the Prodigy?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hernan86*
> 
> Sp120 2000rpm is very noisy!


Yes it can be noisy, reason I recommend the Quiet Edition. Noctua are silent I hear as well or a lot about.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

@Trackball sick build!! Simply beautiful!!


----------



## MikeTheTiger

@DamnOatesy nice build!! Love the color scheme.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Mate how about we not quote tons of really large pics. Keep the pages shorter.


----------



## greydor

Here's a quick snapshot of the gaming rig:


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Bitfenix Phenom case, side, and opposite facing top with Prodigy front.

*No, I'm not keeping it like this, I love the Phenom as it comes.
*Just one of those "I Wonder" pictures


----------



## DamnOatesy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Nice build!! Love the color scheme.


Thanks Mike.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trackball*
> 
> Thanks for your likes.
> 
> I just added a frame to the recon cutted it to fit in the frame, smoothed and glued it with white mounting adhesion - holds very strong, no movement.


Thanks for the reply, and what an introduction.

The Buzz Lightyear also looks pretty nice.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Mate how about we not quote tons of really large pics. Keep the pages shorter.


Sorry


----------



## CasP3r

Hi guys,

I'm going to do my first PC build in the Prodigy M (or Phenom, their interiors seem to be similar), but I'm not sure what kind of CPU cooler I can fit in there. I was planning on using Thermalright HR-02 Macho but I don't know if it's going to fit in there or not. So, does anyone here use HR-02 Macho or other cooler of similar size in their Prodigy M? It would also be great if someone could measure the actual clearance for the CPU cooler, preferably with and without that metal HDD/SSD holder thingy.


----------



## JayKthnx

official height support for the cpu cooler in the prodigy m is 160mm. the macho is 162mm. if I were you, I'd find another cooler that meets the height requirement with a little headroom instead of trying to stuff a macho in there and rish messing up your cooler or mobo socket from flex and excessive pressive given by the side panel of the case.

the noctua nh-u12s is one of the best coolers you can get under 160mm. other greats are the cooler master hyper 212+/evo. only differences between the two is the plus has direct heat pipe contact surface and an older model of cm pwm 120mm fan. the evo has a smooth mount surface and an updated fan. you could also look into down firing sff case coolers such as the noctua nh-c12p and scythe big shuriken 2.


----------



## K1mer0

[quote name="iwalkwithedead"

Bitfenix Phenom case, side, and opposite facing top with Prodigy front.

*No, I'm not keeping it like this, I love the Phenom as it comes.
*Just one of those "I Wonder" pictures[/quote]

Can you confirm if the side panels of the prodigy can fit on the phenom?

thanks


----------



## CasP3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> official height support for the cpu cooler in the prodigy m is 160mm. the macho is 162mm. if I were you, I'd find another cooler that meets the height requirement with a little headroom instead of trying to stuff a macho in there and rish messing up your cooler or mobo socket from flex and excessive pressive given by the side panel of the case.
> 
> the noctua nh-u12s is one of the best coolers you can get under 160mm. other greats are the cooler master hyper 212+/evo. only differences between the two is the plus has direct heat pipe contact surface and an older model of cm pwm 120mm fan. the evo has a smooth mount surface and an updated fan. you could also look into down firing sff case coolers such as the noctua nh-c12p and scythe big shuriken 2.


Yeah, I think I'll change the Macho to something else just to be safe. Noctua NH-U12S should be great, Noctua's coolers are top notch. Other one that I had in my mind is Phanteks PH-TC12DX. It's 157mm tall so it should fit well and Phanteks coolers seem to be some of the better ones as well. That one I could even match color-wise with my other parts.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasP3r*
> 
> Yeah, I think I'll change the Macho to something else just to be safe. Noctua NH-U12S should be great, Noctua's coolers are top notch. Other one that I had in my mind is Phanteks PH-TC12DX. It's 157mm tall so it should fit well and Phanteks coolers seem to be some of the better ones as well. That one I could even match color-wise with my other parts.


out of the box, the two will about match each other performance-wise. add a second fan to the nh-u12s though, and it will best the ph-tc12dx by about a degree.
as far as noise goes, the u12s beats the 12dx by roughly 4dBa when both are equipped with two fans at full blast.
source
personally, I don't find one degree or 4dBa worth the $20 price increase for the noctua, especially when you can color match the phanteks cooler to your system as well. your choice though.

edit: added quote for new page

btw, just pulled the trigger on a white prodigy. anyone have a black mesh front panel they're willing to sell/trade me? I haven't been able to source one out yet.


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Where I live, the Phanteks and Noctua are the same price. They're both around €60.

http://azerty.nl/0-976-583114/phanteks-ph-tc12dx-cpu-koele.html
http://azerty.nl/0-976-619237/noctua-nh-u12s-cpu-koeler.html

Actually, as you can see on these links (if they're correct?)... the Noctua is €5 cheaper









I'm also still looking at what cooler I should get. And if it will fit the motherboard. Is the ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe Z77 good?


----------



## Igorakowiec

Hello my Prodigy Brothers! Can You add here all of photos with Prodigy with Phobya Xtreme 200 Rad? I would make it, but I must check something









Sorry for my bad english, I'm young guy from Poland


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guerrilladawg*
> 
> Where I live, the Phanteks and Noctua are the same price. They're both around €60.
> 
> http://azerty.nl/0-976-583114/phanteks-ph-tc12dx-cpu-koele.html
> http://azerty.nl/0-976-619237/noctua-nh-u12s-cpu-koeler.html
> 
> Actually, as you can see on these links (if they're correct?)... the Noctua is €5 cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also still looking at what cooler I should get. And if it will fit the motherboard. Is the ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe Z77 good?


according to this post it fits. also, I think that's the most common mobo in this thread, and the same one I've picked out for mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Igorakowiec*
> 
> Hello my Prodigy Brothers! Can You add here all of photos with Prodigy with Phobya Xtreme 200 Rad? I would make it, but I must check something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my bad english, I'm young guy from Poland


----------



## iwalkwithedead

K1mer0
Quote:


> Can you confirm if the side panels of the prodigy can fit on the phenom?
> 
> thanks


They can go in there but they Phenom side panels are taller to make up for the Prodigy feet, so it doesn't look good.


----------



## Igorakowiec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*


Ough, bad! ;/

anyone have photos with Magicool Single 180 on front?


----------



## JayKthnx

magicool single 180


----------



## Igorakowiec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 
> 
> magicool single 180


Really thanks! <3


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Would you guys get a 3GB 280X or 2GB GTX 770?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guerrilladawg*
> 
> Would you guys get a 3GB 280X or 2GB GTX 770?


3GB 280X


----------



## White Runner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guerrilladawg*
> 
> Would you guys get a 3GB 280X or 2GB GTX 770?


I might wait a week or two to see how the 290X is... but of the two you listed, 280X.


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Yeah, I can't get the 290X (or 290). Budget is €350

The Asus DC II OC GTX 770 is €350 (max budget)

Most R9 280X cards are under €300


----------



## JayKthnx

280 is a new 7970. 770 is a new 680. which res are you planning to play games at?


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 280 is a new 7970. 770 is a new 680. which res are you planning to play games at?


eh, the 280X is actually pretty much on par with the 7970GHz, just as the 770, which is a tad stronger than the 680.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> eh, the 280X is actually pretty much on par with the 7970GHz, just as the 770, which is a tad stronger than the 680.


Well by that I meant updated and optimized. They do have a bit higher performance than the prior gen, but the cards themselves are physically still 7970 and 680, respectively.


----------



## K1mer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> K1mer0
> They can go in there but they Phenom side panels are taller to make up for the Prodigy feet, so it doesn't look good.
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> 
> im not entirely convinced with the side panel ( graphics side),no small holes so no ventilation, i will wait a litle more for feedback...
> 
> thanks


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 280 is a new 7970. 770 is a new 680. which res are you planning to play games at?


1920x1080, maybe a 120hz screen


----------



## 3DGuy

Hey guys, I wanted to get some opinions on my upcoming build. I was thinking about creating a project shield based case mod. The parts I am thinking of using are as follows:

Koolance 280mm fan shroud on top
280mm Black Ice Stealth Radiator on the top
2x 140mm Bitfenix White Pro Fans
230mm White Bitfenix Pro Fan
200mm Phobya Radiator
EK Resevoir with the 35x pump integrated below it
Bitspower fittings
Mayhems Pastel Ice White Coolant
1/2" OD tubing of some sort.

The front and sides would be replaced with acrylic or plexi panels and then layered with other laser cut panels. Here is a rough model of my idea...



I was also thinking about doing some custom painting and battle damage like this...



Please let me know what you think...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DGuy*
> 
> Hey guys, I wanted to get some opinions on my upcoming build. I was thinking about creating a project shield based case mod. The parts I am thinking of using are as follows:
> 
> Koolance 280mm fan shroud on top
> 280mm Black Ice Stealth Radiator on the top
> 2x 140mm Bitfenix White Pro Fans
> 230mm White Bitfenix Pro Fan
> 200mm Phobya Radiator
> EK Resevoir with the 35x pump integrated below it
> Bitspower fittings
> Mayhems Pastel Ice White Coolant
> 1/2" OD tubing of some sort.
> 
> The front and sides would be replaced with acrylic or plexi panels and then layered with other laser cut panels. Here is a rough model of my idea...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also thinking about doing some custom painting and battle damage like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know what you think...
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Please remove the shroud.


----------



## Lennyx

You would need to remake the top,bottom sidepanels front everything. To make it look somewhat like ur model.
Would be easier to do a scratch build to be honest.


----------



## 3DGuy

Lennyx, the more I look at it, I may need to cut back some of the mods to make it more feasible. The thoughts of a scratch build would be fun, but scary at the same time.

Also Cr4p comment on removing the shroud is definitely one I have been thinking about, thanks for your input.

I am also thinking about removing the handles from the prodigy, but then I guess I might as well start with the phenom instead. Not sure, a lot is still up in the air.

Thanks for your comments guys, really appreciate it.


----------



## JayKthnx

nobody has a black mesh front panel to sell/trade me?


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> nobody has a black mesh front panel to sell/trade me?


if you were in the UK, if you paid for shipping you could have mine


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DGuy*
> 
> Lennyx, the more I look at it, I may need to cut back some of the mods to make it more feasible. The thoughts of a scratch build would be fun, but scary at the same time.
> 
> Also Cr4p comment on removing the shroud is definitely one I have been thinking about, thanks for your input.
> 
> I am also thinking about removing the handles from the prodigy, but then I guess I might as well start with the phenom instead. Not sure, a lot is still up in the air.
> 
> Thanks for your comments guys, really appreciate it.


To mod the prodigy without the handles is a big headache. The sidepanels are outside the top plate and to actually make anything look good
you need something to fill that up. And at the same time that will make the lines on the top look weird.

If the case was a square cube like your model( wich looks awesome btw) it would have been alot easier to work with the case.

I think if you take a look on the Phenom and then mod that case instead. You will have a bigger chance of getting the case look closer to your model.


----------



## 3DGuy

Thanks Lennyx, great input!


----------



## cdnGhost

Did some water cooling installation today... and finished some cable mods more pics to follow....

Running Distilled water with a silver kill coil....

Water Cooling Parts:
EK EN-Acetal Supreme-HF
EK-Reservoir/Pump DCP 4.0
1 x Black Ice GTX Gen Two Xtreme 240

Fittings: 1/2" 3/4"
6 x Bitspower Matte Black Compression Fitting
8 x Bitspower Matte Black 45 Degree Rotary Adapter
1 x Bitspower Sealing


----------



## DamnOatesy

Very nice cdnGhost!


----------



## ratzofftoya

Just finished up my log. Please add me!


----------



## Synergyi

anyone know if a mesh front it really worth it (coming into summer in Australia)

I dont want it to suck it heaps of dust


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> anyone know if a mesh front it really worth it (coming into summer in Australia)
> 
> I dont want it to suck it heaps of dust


It's going to get a lot of dust on the mesh if you have fans on the front, so if I was you. Looks = Solid Front, Mesh = Cooling. Though ive done just fine here in australia with the solid front panel


----------



## Kwkevinlin

Is a 200 mm intake such as the Cooler Master Megaflow necessary, or will the 2 case fans actually serve the purpose just fine, with a 4670k overclocked with 212 evo?


----------



## adamski07

Anyone here owns BitFenix Shadow? I'll be modding one soon.


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kwkevinlin*
> 
> Is a 200 mm intake such as the Cooler Master Megaflow necessary, or will the 2 case fans actually serve the purpose just fine, with a 4670k overclocked with 212 evo?


they'll be fine if you don't go too crazy about temps. My case with a stock 4670 and a gtx770 is in the 30s idle, under load my gpu is at 70ºC, cpu at 65ºC, but that's with a 20 € scythe katana 4, the 212 should do noticeably better. Dunno if the spectres are even running at 100% then.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synergyi*
> 
> and lol @ the person who reported my avatar


Lol I have seen so many side boobs or even fully naked but covered avatars here and some have lasted for years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> It's going to get a lot of dust on the mesh if you have fans on the front, so if I was you. Looks = Solid Front, Mesh = Cooling. Though ive done just fine here in australia with the solid front panel


It's honestly not even as bad as how it looks on this picture I just took. I haven't cleaned the front in weeks and my rig is right next to an open window and I live next to a freeway. Mesh is almost a must if you plan to put a radiator at the front.


----------



## link-16

Hi, this week I bought the prodigy M, currently waiting on delivery, I have one questions to those who already have it.

I bought my CPU and motherboard which I already have, but I have not decided if I want to build a WC kit, or simple buy an antec Kuhler, for now I will use the stock cooler so my question is, once the motherboard is installed, can I install a backplate on the motherboard without having to remove it from the tray??


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Lol I have seen so many side boobs or even fully naked but covered avatars here and some have lasted for years.
> It's honestly not even as bad as how it looks on this picture I just took. I haven't cleaned the front in weeks and my rig is right next to an open window and I live next to a freeway. Mesh is almost a must if you plan to put a radiator at the front.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Kokin I absolutely love that you have a figure of the character in your avy for some reason.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Kokin I absolutely love that you have a figure of the character in your avy for some reason.


Thanks! My avy is a picture I took of the figure.









Regarding the picture, you guys should consider de-badging the front. The Prodigy doesn't need a badge to be recognized and it's a lot cleaner on mesh fronts.


----------



## ASO7

Is there a way to install a fan controller when a 240 radiator is installed at the top of this case (Prodigy) ?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Is there a way to install a fan controller when a 240 radiator is installed at the top of this case (Prodigy) ?


Yup, see kokin's pic, the front was flipped.


----------



## hernan86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> Page 917
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1279693/bitfenix-prodigy-owners-club/9160


Could you?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Is there a way to install a fan controller when a 240 radiator is installed at the top of this case (Prodigy) ?


Aside from flipping the front panel, you could also drill a few holes on top to move the 240 radiator towards the back end. I have seen some people do this in order to keep the fan controller near the top side.

My Sunbeam Rheosmart 6 has a long L-shaped PCB, so I was forced to mount it away from the radiator. The slimmer fan controllers like the Bitfenix Recon can be mounted at the top without modification to the 240 radiator though it will be pretty tight.



vs


----------



## JebusChytrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> Surprisingly it is possible! I found some photos on the thread some guy was able to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/a/ac/900x900px-LL-ac4a5980_DSC00433.jpeg
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/2/20/900x900px-LL-20803511_DSC00438.jpeg


I just used double stick tape


----------



## hernan86

Thanks!


----------



## Igorakowiec

Hi!

Is there any way to install a rad in bitfenix over the top and the fans under the top?

Thanks


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Igorakowiec*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Is there any way to install a rad in bitfenix over the top and the fans under the top?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Igorakowiec*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Is there any way to install a rad in bitfenix over the top and the fans under the top?
> 
> Thanks


You'll need a dremel or rotary tool to cut part of the top metal piece that your top filter normally sits on. This is because part of the metal blocks the radiator's holes.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Igorakowiec*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Is there any way to install a rad in bitfenix over the top and the fans under the top?
> 
> Thanks


You'll need a dremel or rotary tool to cut part of the top metal piece that your top filter normally sits on. This is because part of the metal blocks the radiator's holes.


----------



## huzzLEE

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> You'll need a dremel or rotary tool to cut part of the top metal piece that your top filter normally sits on. This is because part of the metal blocks the radiator's holes.





the same goes with Corsair H100i it seems... still thinking doing it or not....


----------



## Kwkevinlin

Do molex to 3 pin cables come with the PSU, motherboard, or case? I don't think I got one in my packages to connect the stock Spectre fans!

Hope I won't need to buy the Megaflow just to get the cable, I heard it is "quiet", but not "silent".


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kwkevinlin*
> 
> Do molex to 3 pin cables come with the PSU, motherboard, or case? I don't think I got one in my packages to connect the stock Spectre fans!
> 
> Hope I won't need to buy the Megaflow just to get the cable, I heard it is "quiet", but not "silent".


None of the above...usually it is an adapter cable you purchase separately. (although some fans do come with it.)
The motherboard will have fan headers on it or you can get adapter cables similar to this


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzLEE*
> 
> the same goes with Corsair H100i it seems... still thinking doing it or not....


It's a quick job to do, but taking the hardware out and putting it back in takes longer.

I'm assuming you guys want the radiator outside so you can make space for a fan controller without flipping the front panel? I can fit my 240 rad + push fans on top without problems hitting the top of my GPU's waterblock. For the pull fans, they have to be mounted outside.


----------



## Kokin

Did anyone see the Aerocool Dead Silence case yet? It's really what many of us wanted for a M-ATX version of the Prodigy, though it's weird that other companies are able to take the design of the Prodigy and make it their own to sell.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/roald/aerocool-dead-silent-gaming-cube-review
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/dead-silence-gaming-case,3640.html


----------



## longroadtrip

It's the exact same structure as the Xigmatek Aquila...just the plastic exterior is different...


----------



## euf0ria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> It's the exact same structure as the Xigmatek Aquila...just the plastic exterior is different...


AMAGAD! This makes me wanna sell my prodigy and start all over. Clean design, thought trough inside and most important of all: it´s got stable feets! Well well, my prodigy is starting to get finished at home and apart from a advanced design making it hard to accomplish the vobbly feets is the biggest problem of them all. They make me wanna throw on a layer of fibre glass and polyester plastic...but that would look horrible. *crap*


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> It's the exact same structure as the Xigmatek Aquila...just the plastic exterior is different...


When did this come out? I can't find any resellers, or a price.


----------



## PCSarge

am i not prodigy enough for the prodigy club?



















that is distilled/ antifreeze 90/10 mix, not green coolant -.-


----------



## ccRicers

Does anyone have experience painting the Prodigy case? I'm a big noob to spray painting and whilst reading and looking for proper painting techniques most of them put an emphasis on a smooth finish.

But I actually don't want my case to be smooth after painting- I'd like to keep the same rough orange peel texture on the metal parts of the case. Any tips of doing that? And will the handles still go well with the metal after painting both?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Does anyone have experience painting the Prodigy case? I'm a big noob to spray painting and whilst reading and looking for proper painting techniques most of them put an emphasis on a smooth finish.
> 
> But I actually don't want my case to be smooth after painting- I'd like to keep the same rough orange peel texture on the metal parts of the case. Any tips of doing that? And will the handles still go well with the metal after painting both?


You basically don't sand the paint in between your coats. This should make each coat slightly uneven and give you that texture.

As for the handles, you'll need to find a paint that bonds to plastic well (like Krylon Fusion). The problem is that metal paint and plastic paint are different and is difficult to perfectly match both.


----------



## jezzer

Hello owners. Great looking case, thinking of getting one myself.

Anyone with a Prodigy M tried to fit a 240m rad above in the case while having dual videocards. I have been searching for ages to find an answer but everything i found is about a rad icw cpu cooling so the vidcards have their standard cooling.

What about a 240 rad for GPU cooling? The vid cards get alot thinner then. Would their be space to fit a 240 then? normal or slim?

Maybe someone tried it i don't know, haven't found any review abou this. Only ones where is spoken about a 240 rad for CPU cooling wich wil not fit when using cards with aircooling.

Hope someone can answer this in someway


----------



## Dr Slaughter

Just an update guys... Its all black now...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Guys Im just gonna say this again (just so newer people know)

I often "ctrl+F" for "ADD ME" or similar for new members, then read posts with question marks. So, if I miss you, this could be why. The instructions in the OP are what I follow just like LRT and PHD did before me.

Jsyk guys









Building my girlfriend one of these for our anniversary, Anyone got an FM2 setup going on in here?


----------



## JayKthnx

ADD ME

spent the first hour or so gutting out everything I don't need. love the flexibility of this case. Just need to track down a mesh front panel now.


----------



## ccRicers

In that case, don't forget to ADD ME as well. My posted pics are right here.


----------



## kylelols

I cant seem to find the dimensions of the new corsair RM series, does anyone know if it would fit in a prodigy?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylelols*
> 
> I cant seem to find the dimensions of the new corsair RM series, does anyone know if it would fit in a prodigy?


:? The Corsair Website has them

RM450 Dimension 150mm x 86mm x 160mm
RM550 Dimension 150mm x 86mm x 160mm
RM650 Dimension 150mm x 86mm x 160mm
RM750 Dimension 150mm x 86mm x 180mm
RM850 Dimension 150mm x 86mm x 180mm
RM1000 Dimension 150mm x 86mm x 180mm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> *Internal Components*
> *Power Supplies*
> The PSU box is 180mm long. The max recommended length is 160mm due to the need to route the cables out, though some was around this include using motherboard spacers or longer screws to allow 180mm power supplies and their cables to fit.


You will have to cut the MB/PSU Tray on the inside to make room for the cables or purchase a PSU Bay Extender, such as the Lian-Li PE-01


----------



## CrSt3r

Ive been lurking these Forum for a number of months now and finally decided to register.









First things first, im from GER, so if anyone finds some mistakes in spelling im really sorry and i'll try better next time









So, whilst i was building a new PC for my wife and me a year ago it happenend, that i wanted to have the "Prodigy".
First time mITX, before this i had a "Raven RV01" which i turned over to my little brother ... quite happy with it now ^^
(OldSchool Q6600 with 5870CF and 16GB)

This is the "Prodigy".Crappy pic ... no others left from that build. And my desk was such a mess at that time.



After awhile my H100 stopped working, i RMAed the defective unit and bought myself an H100i ... just to receive a brand new H100i a few days later from Corsair









But the temperatures were still too damn high.

Another month, some money spent and i went ... well ... the route i shouldnt have gone.
I bought myself some WC stuff. BUT i shouldve asked you guys before that. At this point im not that happy. Temps are good, but the asthetics suck, as before.









Some quick Pictures:






Im thinking of switching to a "Phenom" and try to mod the case better. Try to route the cables better and maybe sleeve myself.
And i have to paint the fangrills or is it called shrouds ... i donnu


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> Another month, some money spent and i went ... well ... the route i shouldnt have gone.
> I bought myself some WC stuff. BUT i shouldve asked you guys before that. At this point im not that happy. Temps are good, but the asthetics suck, as before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some quick Pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking of switching to a "Phenom" and try to mod the case better. Try to route the cables better and maybe sleeve myself.
> And i have to paint the fangrills or is it called shrouds ... i donnu


I think it looks nice. Maybe if you would paint fan grills andmake a better cable management it will look even better.
I like how you did the transparent top panel







Looks pretty good. What did you used? Glass or plexiglas?
I would like to do something like this, if only I have less dust in my bedroom


----------



## CrSt3r

yes cable Management is a big issue !!!!
i only have cable extensions and a non-modular PSU ... cables everywhere stuffed in every hole









used plexi ... wanted to implement White LEDs but theyre defective :/

thx for your words


----------



## ccRicers

You'd have to use stock PSU cables or go fully custom to reduce the cable clutter. I got tired of looking at a bunch of spaghetti in my case so I am going to sleeve the non-modular cables and changing the connectors in my cable extensions so they can go right in the PSU.


----------



## CrSt3r

i have to buy another PSU for that or a model with pre-sleeved cables.

If there is any?!

Im kinda afraid to open up the PSU and sleeve all the cables. And the time gone 0o


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> i have to buy another PSU for that or a model with pre-sleeved cables.
> 
> If there is any?!
> 
> Im kinda afraid to open up the PSU and sleeve all the cables. And the time gone 0o


For myself I used bitfenix alchemy cable extenders for 24pin mobo, 8-pin eps cable and sata power cable. And then I have hidden all the rest cables to the sides around PSU. And it looks pretty clean. Sure it depends how long your prebuild PSU cables are. Bit I think there are plenty of room on the sides of PSU cage to hide allmost all of them.







You can try to do it before buying a new PSU ar sleeveng cables by yourself









Here is photo.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CrSt3r

I have the same extensions ... but the cables on my bq are too Long too hide as yours :/


----------



## ccRicers

I have those Bitfenix extenders too. Pretty much like the paracord over the plastic. I won't be using the 24-pin and 8-pin EPS cables anymore, since I will be doing some sleeving to the power supply.

I think creating a little "shelf" in front of your PSU and tucking some cables in front of it before pushing it into the case would make the job a lot easier. I didn't do this but it's just a thought. Might require drilling extra holes on your power supply.



Edit: just noticed a flaw in this design.. you gotta feed the cables in the case first. So just make the front shelf around a cm or two narrower so the cables can go in.


----------



## Assyle

Since I spoiled previous front and side panels with bad painting, I decided to make my prodigy look glossy with arcylic front panel and smoked glass side panel. Sorry for ****ty quality, dont have a normal camera now.

I would like to share result with you


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> Since I spoiled previous front and side panels with bad painting, I decided to make my prodigy look glossy with arcylic front panel and smoked glass side panel. Sorry for ****ty quality, dont have a normal camera now.
> 
> I would like to share result with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice work.


----------



## bryce

Was thinking about buying this case to move everything to. But getting the M version instead since I have another graphics card and a sound card I can't live without lol. Anyone care to show off their M versions?


----------



## CrSt3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> Since I spoiled previous front and side panels with bad painting, I decided to make my prodigy look glossy with arcylic front panel and smoked glass side panel. Sorry for ****ty quality, dont have a normal camera now.
> 
> I would like to share result with you


Nice looking! Really nice looking ... Wanted to make side Panels myself, but havent, cause of he issue how to Mount them to the case.
Have you just screwed them on?
Or is there another ingenius solution?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> Nice looking! Really nice looking ... Wanted to make side Panels myself, but havent, cause of he issue how to Mount them to the case.
> Have you just screwed them on?
> Or is there another ingenius solution?


I use magnetic tape and apply it to the back side of the sheets. Here's my case.



Just get something like this:



1/2 wide strip on each side is enough to stick to the metal sides.


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> Nice looking! Really nice looking ... Wanted to make side Panels myself, but havent, cause of he issue how to Mount them to the case.
> Have you just screwed them on?
> Or is there another ingenius solution?


Well I used a thin aluminium lath. Made some holes with a drill and screwed it with on the same place where bitfenix legs are holding. But just with longer screws. And covered it with a black tape. (cause the paint didnt apllied properly.
They actually made a mistake and cutted a glass 5mm shorter on one side, so I wanted to hide it. as well

here is a pic of the lath (not sure how to call it in english right)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I use magnetic tape and apply it to the back side of the sheets. Here's my case.
> 
> 1/2 wide strip on each side is enough to stick to the metal sides.


Magnetic tape didn't worked for me.I bought 3 different types in local shops, but the glass was too heavy and it was falling down with each. Maybe it works better with acrylic. Also from the view of esthetics they don't look perfect. Especially when you are using transparent glass, not the mirrored one.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Hi guys - an expression of interest

I have a Black Prodigy (mesh front panel - also a few accessories) about 6 months old in close to new condition for sale/trade/give away in Western Victoria, Australia. It just didnt suit my needs so i moved to a Fractal Node 304. Thought id give some friendly people on the OC forums a look in before i put it up for sale anywhere else.

Parts:
1x Black Prodigy with Black Mesh front panel (windowed side panel, original fans/panels included) - http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=547&products_id=20365
1x Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm fan - http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_601&products_id=19116
3x Noiseblocker B12-2 120mm fans - http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_510&products_id=23078

All work great in the case. Let me know if anyones interested.

Cheers guys - sad to be leaving this club.


----------



## hernan86

ccRicers and Assyle, can you guys post more photos please...? Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hernan86*
> 
> ccRicers and Assyle, can you guys post more photos please...? Thanks:thumb:


Well as I mentioned before, my phone is not able to make photos in good quality. I was trying to do photos but it is awful to do it with phone camera. Camera is not able to show the colors and reflections properly. So only few... Sorry.





p.s. for some reason I wasnt able to make photos with flash. Avrylic front panel is absorbing light somehow. When I was ordering that stuff I asked them to use acrylic which wont let the LED light to come through. Maybe thats why flash on my camera cannot light it properly.


----------



## Lutro0

Think you guys might be interested! http://www.overclock.net/t/1437260/bitfenix-nine-case-review-giveaway-brought-to-you-by-bitfenix-lutro0-customs/0_20


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hernan86*
> 
> ccRicers and Assyle, can you guys post more photos please...? Thanks:thumb:


I have more pictures on my build log, you can see it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1434557/re-build-log-hackintosh-mini-pro

Assyle, if it's glass, that may be a problem with the weight. ArtX38 was able to use magnets with it, though, with his mirror side panel. I use 1/8" thick acrylic which hold well enough. I think you can get away with 1/16" though (around 1.5mm thick).


----------



## hernan86

Thanks to both


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I have more pictures on my build log, you can see it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1434557/re-build-log-hackintosh-mini-pro
> 
> Assyle, if it's glass, that may be a problem with the weight. ArtX38 was able to use magnets with it, though, with his mirror side panel. I use 1/8" thick acrylic which hold well enough. I think you can get away with 1/16" though (around 1.5mm thick).


Well I think you're right. Probably the problem is in the magnetic tape. I used 3 different types and all of them are pretty weak. Maybe if I would find some from 3M it will hold the glass better. But as I told before, I'm not satisfied with how this tape looks on non mirrored glass.







And it is still to risky to use it with the glass, because it can fall down. I used the same 4mm glass as ArtX38 in his project and I agree with him that acrylic is terribly scratching. My previous side panel windows were scratching with a usual wipe cleaning. In my opinion glass is much more better due to it's longer life. And I feel much more safe with aluminium lath holding the glass








BTW very nice build.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> Well I think you're right. Probably the problem is in the magnetic tape. I used 3 different types and all of them are pretty weak. Maybe if I would find some from 3M it will hold the glass better. But as I told before, I'm not satisfied with how this tape looks on non mirrored glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is still to risky to use it with the glass, because it can fall down. I used the same 4mm glass as ArtX38 in his project and I agree with him that acrylic is terribly scratching. My previous side panel windows were scratching with a usual wipe cleaning. In my opinion glass is much more better due to it's longer life. And I feel much more safe with aluminium lath holding the glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW very nice build.


Thanks, yours looks nice as well. So for your glass, is the aluminum lathe screwed on only from the inside? Because I don't see screw holes on the sides of your case, and they would have to be very short screws for that effect, right?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Think you guys might be interested! http://www.overclock.net/t/1437260/bitfenix-nine-case-review-giveaway-brought-to-you-by-bitfenix-lutro0-customs/0_20


Was so into it until it said share to a friend's wall. All my friends will delete it.

I'll probably be just buying a phenom anyways lol.


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Thanks, yours looks nice as well. So for your glass, is the aluminum lathe screwed on only from the inside? Because I don't see screw holes on the sides of your case, and they would have to be very short screws for that effect, right?


it is screwed only by two screws from inner side of lathe. The same screws which are holding prodigy plastic legs. Aluminium lathe has two holes on each screw so I could be able to get there with a screwdriver.







You cannot see the outer holes because they are covered with black tape







Actually I tried to use the stock screws which were holding legs, but they were too short. So I used much more longer screws.
I think photo will describe this more than my english









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Drifbau5

Youre glass side panels are awesome! I really would like to try this if its not too much money. Assyle, did you buy the smoked glass as is? or did you tint it yourself? And do you have a power button?


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> Youre glass side panels are awesome! I really would like to try this if its not too much money. Assyle, did you buy the smoked glass as is? or did you tint it yourself? And do you have a power button?


I have gone to local glass workshop. And asked them to cut my glass which I had from the old tv stand. They told me that its not possible because this glass was armored and they cant cut it. They offered me to make the custom glass. I chosed 4mm smoked glass. And it cost me around 10 bucks







I dont know what are the prices in your country, but it was surprisingly cheap where I bout it







I was expecting it to be more expensive.
I suppose originally this idea comes from guy with nickname Artx38. You can watch his videos on youtube. He even shows how to do this mod with mirror film.

Ive got power buttons at the bottom of the case. Under prodigy plastic feet. There is photo in this thread.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ccRicers

Wow, you cut part off part of the PCB







I guess it works for you but I also like the stealth switches inside of a front panel so you press part of the panel to turn it on.

A glass pane cut to the size I want is real cheap for me... my parents had glass table tops custom cut for their living room furniture and I picked them up at the shop. It was like $20 for a 2x2 feet piece I think, and that was with thicker glass. Mirror film can also be cheap, since you are not getting them for home windows, probably can get away with ordering a small "demo" sample.


----------



## kpetros

ow my god
i was just looking for some Bitfenix information , and found so much eye candy ! awesome works!

I just made my account after founding an exclusive prodigy/phenom topic , cause i have some questions

In 3 days bitfenix phenom and prodigy *micro-atx* , becomes available to my country (greece) , and was thinking of getting one , to make my desk more beautiful , and also get rid of my other huge full tower .
But i would like to make sure that these cases will work for me .
I am not a crazy gamer , so my system is
corsair CX600 psu ( it has 140mm lenght)
gigabyte H87m ud3 motherboard
intel 4670K haswell cpu
and an Asus 7870 direct CU2 V2 graphics card (its about 270mm long )

i main issue is .... will my gpu fit in the case , by using my psu ?
i prefer the white color for the case ...but what is that Softouch coating ? does it gets dirty ?

also thinking of having 2x 120mm fans on top , and 1 x 140mm fan at the back , while putting 2 x HDD at bottom ( for capacity) and 1 SDD at the left panel of the case .


----------



## Seban

Hello. Im considering to buy this case - will Asus Gryphon mobo fir in it?
Will I also be able to put Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 or should I swap to water cooling like Corsair (I cant do custom wc coz Im n00b)???


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Hello. Im considering to buy this case - will Asus Gryphon mobo fir in it?
> Will I also be able to put Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 or should I swap to water cooling like Corsair (I cant do custom wc coz Im n00b)???


If you get the Prodigy M then yes the board will fit, although I have no clue as to the NH-D14 will fit...


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If you get the Prodigy M then yes the board will fit, although I have no clue as to the NH-D14 will fit...


I saw some pics in thread's gallery - I was pretty sure it was NH-D14, but that wouldnt be a good idea to go air with this case, right ?

When I saw the case for first time I wanted to have it. I might sell some parts of my current rig to get the mini-ITX board but I dont know what and what to change and what to save.
Mostly I will save GPU, Ram, PSU and I will buy a new CPU and Board. Big question remains with cooling to save the Noctua or get closed water cooling.


----------



## JayKthnx

if you decide on the black prodigy and add in a couple extra fans, you can keep an ivy bridge cpu pretty cool under air cooling in this case with the nh-d14. the temps won't quite compare to your haf, but it's also a sff case compared to one of the best air cooling cases out. if you do decide to make the jump, I'd go with either a z77 or z87 mobo/cpu and go ahead and grab some ram while you're at it. I assume you play games on your computer, so you'd do well to upgrade to 8gb of 1600 ram. whether you get two sticks or four is up to you really. if you want to further boost it down the road to 16, I'd get 2x4gb sticks for now. if you would rather ride that out until you build a whole new system, I'd get a 4x2gb dual channel kit. make sure you get low pro dimms though since m-itx dimm slots are very close to the cpu bracket and will have limited space with the nh-d14.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> if you decide on the black prodigy and add in a couple extra fans, you can keep an ivy bridge cpu pretty cool under air cooling in this case with the nh-d14. the temps won't quite compare to your haf, but it's also a sff case compared to one of the best air cooling cases out. if you do decide to make the jump, I'd go with either a z77 or z87 mobo/cpu and go ahead and grab some ram while you're at it. I assume you play games on your computer, so you'd do well to upgrade to 8gb of 1600 ram. whether you get two sticks or four is up to you really. if you want to further boost it down the road to 16, I'd get 2x4gb sticks for now. if you would rather ride that out until you build a whole new system, I'd get a 4x2gb dual channel kit. make sure you get low pro dimms though since m-itx dimm slots are very close to the cpu bracket and will have limited space with the nh-d14.


What would you suggest in terms of mobo/cpu for gaming?


----------



## link-16

ADD ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Hello. Im considering to buy this case - will Asus Gryphon mobo fir in it?
> Will I also be able to put Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 or should I swap to water cooling like Corsair (I cant do custom wc coz Im n00b)???


Depending on your motherboard it may or may not fit, I bought the asrock Z77 EXTREME4-M motherboard, and in order to fit the cooler I had to move the Video card to the secondary PCI-E slot, and the memory to the slots 2 and 4 and anything else it would have hit with the fins of the cooler, look at the picture attached

I'm using that cooler as I already had it from my previous build, so far temperatures on the I7 3770 stock speeds are 30c at idle, and about 40 to 45 while playing games like crysis 3, max payne 3 and BF3

IMAG0299.jpg 678k .jpg file


----------



## phillyd

FINALLY I am able to say I have a prodigy build.


Please check out the *Build log* for more pics and sub! Feedback is appreciated


----------



## huzzLEE

@PHILLYD...
wah really nice,unfortunately that Custom front panel not available in Malaysia..
need order 1st.....


----------



## Torvi

hey guys and thats my incomplete bulid









bulid is:
cpu: i5-4670k
mobo: MSI Z87I
ram: corsair vengance 2x4gb 1,6ghz suitable for overclocking up to 2,0ghz
storage: 1tb seagate barracuda 7200rpm 64mb cache
gpu: will be Gigabyte Windforce 3x gtx770 4gb
psu: will be fractal design tesla2 650w (white)













I call my pc a pumpkin shes so freaking sweet haha, its pumpkin like color not orange as sites says







, im gonna paint black halloween pumpkin outlines on the right side panel (this with power button etc)
The only thing i saw faulty in this case was upper shelves for hdd or whatever, it was badly mounted and i had to use some force to take it out because it interfered with mobo, but after mounting it again it was okay, so that's the only flaw i met after opening a box, other than this Case is stunning!


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> hey guys and thats my incomplete bulid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bulid is:
> cpu: i5-4670k
> mobo: MSI Z87I
> ram: corsair vengance 2x4gb 1,6ghz suitable for overclocking up to 2,0ghz
> storage: 1tb seagate barracuda 7200rpm 64mb cache
> gpu: will be Gigabyte Windforce 3x gtx770 4gb
> psu: will be fractal design tesla2 650w (white)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call my pc a pumpkin shes so freaking sweet haha, its pumpkin like color not orange as sites says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , im gonna paint black halloween pumpkin outlines on the right side panel (this with power button etc)
> The only thing i saw faulty in this case was upper shelves for hdd or whatever, it was badly mounted and i had to use some force to take it out because it interfered with mobo, but after mounting it again it was okay, so that's the only flaw i met after opening a box, other than this Case is stunning!


Nice. Normally i am not so fond of orange but that looks pretty







Especially with black interior.

I bet black side panels with some orange art on it in the same pumpkin color would look amazing too.


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Nice. Normally i am not so fond of orange but that looks pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially with black interior.
> 
> I bet black side panels with some orange art on it in the same pumpkin color would look amazing too.


I wasnt so sure about orange but i wanted something outstanding and other colors were pretty... plain. so i was like "lets give this orange one a go" its probably the best buy of the year, i freaking love it


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> I call my pc a pumpkin shes so freaking sweet haha, its pumpkin like color not orange as sites says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , im gonna paint black halloween pumpkin outlines on the right side panel (this with power button etc)


Instead of painting pumpkins, you should try vinyl stickers. They are cheap to get made and you could always remove them if you ever change your mind in the future. There is also Plasti-Dip which is a paint that dries as rubber and could be easily removed.


----------



## Drifbau5

Sooo I'm getting a gpu block for the build in my Sig. Should I get an extra 120 rad too? Also black ek gpu block or plexi ek gpu block?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> Sooo I'm getting a gpu block for the build in my Sig. Should I get an extra 120 rad too? Also black ek gpu block or plexi ek gpu block?


What is your current setup? It just says custom cooling.

And I vote for plexi.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> Sooo I'm getting a gpu block for the build in my Sig. Should I get an extra 120 rad too? Also black ek gpu block or plexi ek gpu block?


I use an EX240+EX120 for my 3570K + 7950. I would suggest 360mm worth of rad space if you can fit it. If you use a thick 240mm, that may be enough.

My vote is for Plexi as well. My 7950 uses the black acetal + copper, but I just ordered the Plexi Top just because I really want to see the water flow and possibly get some Mayhems in there.


----------



## Drifbau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> What is your current setup? It just says custom cooling.
> 
> And I vote for plexi.


MCP35X with a Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Rad currently cooling a 4770K with an EK Supremacy Block. The GPU is a GTX 770.
Edit: Also they are Bitfenix Spectre pros that are cooling it but I'm open to suggestions on better fans too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I use an EX240+EX120 for my 3570K + 7950. I would suggest 360mm worth of rad space if you can fit it. If you use a thick 240mm, that may be enough.
> 
> My vote is for Plexi as well. My 7950 uses the black acetal + copper, but I just ordered the Plexi Top just because I really want to see the water flow and possibly get some Mayhems in there.


My Rad is pretty slim but has crazy fin density.
I wish I could get both tops for the 770 also so I can switch whenever I want. But I don't think they sell just the separate top.


----------



## DawgBone

Now this may not be a prodigy but it's the prodigy's cousin. Lemme know on what you think of this build for a friend







Any changes I should make? (He has a budget of 1k)


Thanks,
-Dawg


----------



## bclk

After more than a year of dreaming and almost as many months of saving up, I finally have my very first custom build, and in this lovely little case! longroadtrip, if you would be so kind...









Oh, and please pardon the PCI-e power cable that's running away from the rest of the case. It'll be another week before I can afford to buy a GTX Titan but I just couldn't wait to put this little guy together.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bclk*
> 
> After more than a year of dreaming and almost as many months of saving up, I finally have my very first custom build, and in this lovely little case! longroadtrip, if you would be so kind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and please pardon the PCI-e power cable that's running away from the rest of the case. It'll be another week before I can afford to buy a GTX Titan but I just couldn't wait to put this little guy together.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You aren't asking LRT anymore, you are asking STT now.


----------



## phillyd

As a founder of this club, I would suggest an expansion of the club to include the Bitfenix Phenom cases, as they are the same basic design. Any thoughts?


----------



## bf182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> As a founder of this club, I would suggest an expansion of the club to include the Bitfenix Phenom cases, as they are the same basic design. Any thoughts?


\

That would be a good idea, the inside are just the same aren't they? Or is the Phenom actually a different size?

I am currently switching up some HDD's and PSU in my Prodigy build then I'll post some pics to be added


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> As a founder of this club, I would suggest an expansion of the club to include the Bitfenix Phenom cases, as they are the same basic design. Any thoughts?


I would like to agree with this if it wouldn't cause any trouble.


----------



## bclk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You aren't asking LRT anymore, you are asking STT now.


Ah, you're right, my bad! It's my first time back on OCN in a while. STT, would you mind adding me?


----------



## bclk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> As a founder of this club, I would suggest an expansion of the club to include the Bitfenix Phenom cases, as they are the same basic design. Any thoughts?


I think this is a great idea, especially given that, with the introduction of the Prodigy M, the lineups match. And there isn't an owner's club for the Phenom, so merging shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf182*
> 
> That would be a good idea, the inside are just the same aren't they? Or is the Phenom actually a different size?
> 
> I am currently switching up some HDD's and PSU in my Prodigy build then I'll post some pics to be added


Nope, same size, same exact internals
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I would like to agree with this if it wouldn't cause any trouble.


I think we could manage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bclk*
> 
> I think this is a great idea, especially given that, with the introduction of the Prodigy M, the lineups match. And there isn't an owner's club for the Phenom, so merging shouldn't be too much of a problem.


Yeah it would be a good addition to the lineup for the group.


----------



## ArtX38




----------



## dman811

Those mirror panels would really annoy me if I caught a glimpse of myself in them, I might think someone is in the room with me.


----------



## ArtX38

.


----------



## Drifbau5

ArtX38 whats the thickness of the glass you use? Looks so good I want to try.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> ArtX38 whats the thickness of the glass you use? Looks so good I want to try.


This too, my only concern is with my graphics card since I don't have it water cooled. I don't know if it's a good idea to drill vent holes in glass that already has reflective film applied to it (like, will the reflective film flake or peel off).


----------



## SniperTeamTango

QUOTE MADNESS


Spoiler: Part 1



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bclk*
> 
> After more than a year of dreaming and almost as many months of saving up, I finally have my very first custom build, and in this lovely little case! longroadtrip, if you would be so kind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and please pardon the PCI-e power cable that's running away from the rest of the case. It'll be another week before I can afford to buy a GTX Titan but I just couldn't wait to put this little guy together.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Added


Spoiler: Part 2



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> As a founder of this club, I would suggest an expansion of the club to include the Bitfenix Phenom cases, as they are the same basic design. Any thoughts?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf182*
> 
> \
> 
> That would be a good idea, the inside are just the same aren't they? Or is the Phenom actually a different size?
> 
> I am currently switching up some HDD's and PSU in my Prodigy build then I'll post some pics to be added


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I would like to agree with this if it wouldn't cause any trouble.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bclk*
> 
> I think this is a great idea, especially given that, with the introduction of the Prodigy M, the lineups match. And there isn't an owner's club for the Phenom, so merging shouldn't be too much of a problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Nope, same size, same exact internals
> I think we could manage
> Yeah it would be a good addition to the lineup for the group.






Poll added. I'm okay with it, but I'd be more okay with it if someone sent me a Phenom to compare


----------



## Kokin

I wouldn't mind either since the Phenom is pretty much identical.


----------



## Degree

Hey guys, I currently have a NZXT Switch 810 and I'm planning on moving to a smaller case because this case is too big for me and it'll be easier to go ahead and transition to a smaller case so I can move it easier around when I need to when I decide to move my PC somewhere new.

How hard do you guys think it'd be to transition to this case?
I have my specs in my signature so you can look there and tell me what you think!

This case looks nice!


----------



## longroadtrip

Unless your board is the mATX version of the Extreme 4, you won't be able to use any of the Prodigy cases...they are mATX or mITX only.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Hey guys, I currently have a NZXT Switch 810 and I'm planning on moving to a smaller case because this case is too big for me and it'll be easier to go ahead and transition to a smaller case so I can move it easier around when I need to when I decide to move my PC somewhere new.
> 
> How hard do you guys think it'd be to transition to this case?
> I have my specs in my signature so you can look there and tell me what you think!
> 
> This case looks nice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Unless your board is the mATX version of the Extreme 4, you won't be able to use any of the Prodigy cases...they are mATX or mITX only.


Unless some modding goes on that is.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Unless some modding goes on that is.


you still won't get an ATX board into either version of the case...


----------



## Aussie

zzzz


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> you still won't get an ATX board into either version of the case...


Really? I know people have tried really hard, but their logs never got finished... Maybe that is why...


----------



## Degree

Oh man, I'm sorry guys, I didn't think about the mobo size, yea it's not a mATX.


----------



## ArtX38

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> ArtX38 whats the thickness of the glass you use? Looks so good I want to try.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Really? I know people have tried really hard, but their logs never got finished... Maybe that is why...


Actually, I stand corrected. There's a guy named Nikkop from Sweden over at bit-tech that has gotten an eATX board shoehorned into the Prodigy...


----------



## JayKthnx

quick question, are the top grills on the prodigy and prodigy m the same/interchangeable?


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Actually, I stand corrected. There's a guy named Nikkop from Sweden over at bit-tech that has gotten an eATX board shoehorned into the Prodigy...


I wish him good luck with that PSUless build









Dont think there is any room left for it.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Anybody running into high GPU temps with a windowed side panel? Played a little Tomb Raider (2013) on maxed out settings for about an hour and my GPU temp reached 88C. Does that sound normal? Might need to re-think my airflow if not. I'm trying to maintain as quiet as possible.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Actually, I stand corrected. There's a guy named Nikkop from Sweden over at bit-tech that has gotten an eATX board shoehorned into the Prodigy...


Wasn't him I was following, but I will have to check that out...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> I wish him good luck with that PSUless build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont think there is any room left for it.


Behind the motherboard?


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Wasn't him I was following, but I will have to check that out...
> Behind the motherboard?


Yes u are right, he did put it behind there. Tight fit.


----------



## plankersz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> you still won't get an ATX board into either version of the case...


You can fit in an ATX mobo, mine has a z77 Sabertooth in it right now









http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1689412/

Edit: I see you found an eATX one as well, that looks really nice!

And yes, you can fit the PSU behind the mobo, although it will be on its side.


----------



## hernan86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtX38*


Hi, first: really nice job!

second: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=192967340890639&set=a.192966927557347.1073741848.158530964334277&type=3&theater

Did you use any sandpaper or something later? How you finish it?

Thanks!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I think I can predict the result of this poll...


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> quick question, are the top grills on the prodigy and prodigy m the same/interchangeable?


any info anyone?


----------



## Kokin

Pretty sure they are, since they are identical in dimensions and sizes of parts.


----------



## Daggi

*ADD ME*

Really love my black Prodigy Case

.


----------



## tasdefleja

*ADD ME*

Prodigy by tasdefleja rev.2
*Black*&*Yellow*


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tasdefleja*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> Prodigy by tasdefleja rev.2
> *Black*&*Yellow*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beautiful setup!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daggi*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> Really love my black Prodigy Case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .


Love the black & blue!!


----------



## Daggi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Love the black & blue!!


Thanks

Added some UV lights on my "Little Prodigy" today. Uploading some pictures later tonight.


----------



## black7hought

Great mod ArtX38. I planned on buying a Prodigy as my next case for my next MicroATX setup and that mod has sealed the deal.


----------



## tasdefleja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Beautiful setup!!


Thanks.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

OP updated.

10 days left in the poll...


----------



## Vakten

Heya folks,

Got my Prodigy M yesterday and I must admit, coming from a Graphite 600t this thing is surprisingly easy to work in. I'm just curious if anyone else has come across the same issue in regards to the graphics card hitting the cables coming from the PSU. I'll post some pictures when I get home from work but I just figured while I've got some downtime I'll post and see if anyone else has come across this as it's a little frustrating having to put the 280x on the second PCI-E.

Other than that great case and I'm keen to start playing around with it


----------



## JayKthnx

I was never added to the list of white bp owners


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I was never added to the list of white bp owners


lol same here.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I was never added to the list of white bp owners


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> lol same here.


If you dont post like it says to in the OP its very easy for me to miss you. Seeing as I cannot cross reference everyone every time they post.

Are you both white case owners?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> If you dont post like it says to in the OP its very easy for me to miss you. Seeing as I cannot cross reference everyone every time they post.
> 
> Are you both white case owners?


Yep, I posted it right here


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADD ME
> 
> spent the first hour or so gutting out everything I don't need. love the flexibility of this case. Just need to track down a mesh front panel now.


My post


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Fixed, my apologies.

Guys can PM me also eh that's not a big deal.


----------



## JayKthnx

No worries. Thanks STT


----------



## Torvi

hey guys, i want to install on front panel of case 220mm fan from bitfenix, will it fit in there? i can use custom holders to hold it but i just want to know if nothing will interfering with it eg. lower case of hdd.

my case is this












the fan i want to have there is:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-063-BX&groupid=701&catid=2331&subcat=2335


----------



## JayKthnx

You can fit all the way up to the 230mm spectre with no issues if you'd like


----------



## dman811

I don't think you can fit the 230mm with a ODD installed, but since the 200mm is the same fan with a different housing and can be fit with an ODD, I recommend using that. Correct me if I am wrong, as I do not own a Prodigy, I have just done 12 client builds in them, never used an ODD though, so I am not positive if it will work.


----------



## JayKthnx

No problem









edit: just fyi this is not mine. belongs to jmilcher at hardforum. posted for an example of the 230mm fan with ODD cage installed.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem


I stand corrected.







Thanks for clarifying that for Torvi and I, JayKthnx.


----------



## bf182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I don't think you can fit the 230mm with a ODD installed, but since the 200mm is the same fan with a different housing and can be fit with an ODD, I recommend using that. Correct me if I am wrong, as I do not own a Prodigy, I have just done 12 client builds in them, never used an ODD though, so I am not positive if it will work.


I have the 230mm spectre pro in the front of mine with a fan controller up the top. The fan is kind of noisy though I'm not sure whether it would be better with 2x120 or just the particular fan is noisy


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf182*
> 
> I have the 230mm spectre pro in the front of mine with a fan controller up the top. The fan is kind of noisy though I'm not sure whether it would be better with 2x120 or just the particular fan is noisy


What I have done to remedy that is just use rubber washers to space the fan away from the front grill just so slightly and it gets a much more quite (my experience).


----------



## bf182

Would someone be able to help me with PSU for my build? I have found one that will be a good fit I am just not sure about the wattage and 12v rail. I have I7 4770 (not k), EVGA GTX 770 2gb superclocked, 2 HDD's and 1 SSD, fan controller with 3 fans and asrock b85m itx.

PSU is Antec EA-550 Platinum Power Supply. The GTX 770 says it needs 600W (I have heard it doesn't really, that true?) and 42 amps on the 12v rail but I am confused because this PSU seems to have 4 rails with less wattage?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Sorry if it's slightly unrelated but my other PSU has broken and I want to get my build finished again to add to the thread!


----------



## JayKthnx

I'd just go with a tried and true PSU like this one tbh. I noticed how that antec PSU seems to have four 12v rails when I was shopping around for my build and decided on the silverstone instead. As a bonus, the silverstone striders are pretty highly rated for sleeving as well.


----------



## bf182

Do you know how the end of the cables are with that PSU? I had a Silverstone one (600w strider I think) in another Prodigy build and had to peel/cut all the hard rubber stuff off the ends to fit it in the case which was rather annoying and being impatient I cut a couple wires' coating


----------



## JayKthnx

Spoiler: strider cables








I can also take some pictures of mine when I get home, if you'd like. These pictures are accurate though.
Also, we should probably move the rest of this discussion into pm's since it's somewhat off topic.


----------



## Mercurius

Is this build alright, I'm still undecided whether to make my cpu unlocked since I don't really know how to overclock.

i5 4670
Asus Maximus Vi Impact
Corsair Vengeance 8gb DDR3 1600
Adata 256gb XPG SX900
Asus R9 280x
Seasonic X 650
Bitfenix Prodigy
Btfenix 200mm fan

How do you make your cables into one color scheme?


----------



## JayKthnx

really that should be posted in this forum, but I'll give you my two cents since you've already posted here.
I would not get an rog mobo unless you really want to overclock, since those mobos are built specially with high quality chokes, voltage check points, ln2 cooling monitoring devices, etc for high overclocking capabilities. basically, you're paying a premium on features you're not using. if you really have your heart set on that mobo, there's no reason not to get an unlocked cpu so that if you ever decide to overclock, you won't have to get a new cpu to do so effectively. typically the best psu's to learn sleeving on are silverstone striders, cooler master silent hybrids and corsair ax1200. seasonics, enermaxes and the rest of the corsair ax series have a lot of tangled pinouts and/or double wires. for this kind of build, I would lean towards a silverstone strider gold 550w or 650w since a cm silent pro hybrid 850w is a bit overkill for your power draw in m-itx. if you were going to use a larger case, I'd say go for it with the seasonic since sleeving it is not impossible, but you'll have very little room to hide anything in a prodigy.


----------



## Mercurius

^
I really like the motherboard, the thing that sets me down also is that it has so many features that I would put to waste if i did not purchase a unlock cpu. Should I stick with the stock cooler first and learn some stuff before I purchase a CPU cooler?I did notice on some prodigy builds the cpu cooler is very close to the rear exhaust is that alright?


----------



## JayKthnx

Honestly for your build, I would suggest the z87-I deluxe for $35 less with a hyper 212+ or evo heatsink. It's still a great overclocking board if you decide you want to do that, plus the hyper 212 has a great price to performance ratio that will still allow you to overclock stable to the board's general max of 4.7gHz. If you pursue that, you'll want to invest in the low profile vengeance for fan clearance on the heatsink. Having an exhaust fan right behind the cooler will simply pull a little more air across aiding in cooling. All of this is compatible with each other, as well as the prodigy case.


----------



## rodpad

Hi there, long term lurker, first time poster.

I've got a Prodigy-M arriving today but I just realised the PSU I have is a lengthy Coolermaster Silent Pro M2 720W which measures 180mm. Will this fit ok?

If this won't fit, would it be possible to remove the ODD caddy to allow more clearance?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mercurius

thanks i did consider that but I'm just really curious about some of the ROG features just like a Mechanical keyboard, I'd like to give it a try too since I'm upgrading overall my PC hehe. Any alternatives if I can't find a low profile one and will I still be able to put fans at the top?


----------



## Vakten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodpad*
> 
> Hi there, long term lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I've got a Prodigy-M arriving today but I just realised the PSU I have is a lengthy Coolermaster Silent Pro M2 720W which measures 180mm. Will this fit ok?
> 
> If this won't fit, would it be possible to remove the ODD caddy to allow more clearance?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey mate,

I've been working in the same case over the past few days and firstly, good choice








I have taken my ODD bracket out as I want the room for a rad. when I have the cash, but you can fit a larger PSU in there, with the ODD bracket it just means the power cables will need to bend rather close to PSU which you may or may not like as it can add some pressure to the plugs.

With the bracket out however, I can't see you having any issues in that regards, my concern would be to ensure that your graphics card (If you're even putting on in) is short enough to accommodate that PSU as that is what caused me issues.

All the best though mate!


----------



## rodpad

That's good to hear you can remove the ODD caddy.

I'm putting in an Asus 660Ti which is 272mm in length. Too long?


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercurius*
> 
> thanks i did consider that but I'm just really curious about some of the ROG features just like a Mechanical keyboard, I'd like to give it a try too since I'm upgrading overall my PC hehe. Any alternatives if I can't find a low profile one and will I still be able to put fans at the top?


You should be just fine with the hyper 212 for mounting top case fans since the heatsink is 159mm tall. The prodigy has space for heatsinks up to 165mm with top fans installed.


----------



## Vakten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodpad*
> 
> That's good to hear you can remove the ODD caddy.
> 
> I'm putting in an Asus 660Ti which is 272mm in length. Too long?


It looks like it may just fit, I've got a R9 280x in it which is 295mm and it overlaps the PSU by what looks like just under 20mm. Might be a bit of a tight fit, otherwise depending on your motherboard possibly even put it in the second PCI-E slot and that'd also give it a little extra fresh air being so close to the mesh.

Let me know how you go though mate


----------



## rodpad

Unfortunately the motherboard I was planning to put inside (GAZ-Z77M-D3H) has it's second PCI-E slot crippled at 2.0 @ 4x. Unsuitable for a GPU.

How long is the PSU you have in currently?


----------



## Vakten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodpad*
> 
> Unfortunately the motherboard I was planning to put inside (GAZ-Z77M-D3H) has it's second PCI-E slot crippled at 2.0 @ 4x. Unsuitable for a GPU.
> 
> How long is the PSU you have in currently?


It's 150mm or 160mm sorry, bit lose on those details


----------



## Mercurius

I think I'll have a hard time finding a low profile vengeance any other alternatives?Are the fans that comes with the prodigy loud?I plan to reuse the fans at the front and place it at the top?


----------



## rodpad

Do you know what PSU you have? I can google it and work out the clearance space then.


----------



## Vakten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodpad*
> 
> Do you know what PSU you have? I can google it and work out the clearance space then.


Yep, it's the corsair hx650-v2 semi modular.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercurius*
> 
> I think I'll have a hard time finding a low profile vengeance any other alternatives?Are the fans that comes with the prodigy loud?I plan to reuse the fans at the front and place it at the top?


corsair vengeance lp
You can also use crucial ballistix, mushkin silverline, corsair dominator if you unscrew the extra heatsinks, etc. I personally don't find most fans loud, so I'll leave that to other people to give their opinions. Lol


----------



## rodpad

That's a 150mm. Mine is 180mm. You say there's about 20mm clearance with your 150mm. Looks like I'm screwed!


----------



## Vakten

No no I meant the GPU is about 20mm difference, gimme 5 I'll make something up in paint.



Ok so here it is, It's not to scale but your GPU is shorter than mine by 23mm, but your PSU is higher so they switch as opposed to mine if that makes any sense? It'll be tight without a doubt but there is enough clearance to show that it's possible


----------



## rodpad

Ah, I get what you mean. 20mm away from that entire section of the case. Might just be a tight squeeze for the GPU power connectors then.

Edit: And I've just realised the power connectors are on the top of the GPU and not on the side. Things might all be peachy!


----------



## Mercurius

thanks is there a noticeable difference between a 1X8 and 2X4?


----------



## Drifbau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercurius*
> 
> I think I'll have a hard time finding a low profile vengeance any other alternatives?Are the fans that comes with the prodigy loud?I plan to reuse the fans at the front and place it at the top?


Check out the Crucial Ballistix Tactical Low profile memory. I have the 2x8 kit in my prodigy and i really like it. I think its even smaller than the vengeance lp.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148656

I think you can find a better deal than Newegg maybe though.


----------



## JayKthnx

2x4 will generally have a faster response multitasking since you'll have two different dimms to send and receive requests from. honestly though, the difference is in milliseconds these days. I generally prefer to populate all my dimms simply for the sake of having them filled. all low profile kits will fit under the 212 fans just fine though, so get a kit from a reputable manufacturer that you like/fits your budget. best price on ballistix tactical lp is $98.99 from major resellers. if you have amazon prime, that's free shipping and a dollar off the kit. if not, newegg has free shipping for
$99.99. pretty negligible imo.


----------



## Colossus1090

I'm getting prodigy soon and was wondering if anyone remembered the prices for them last black friday. Thanks!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like that cooler, if my water cooling loop fails, I just might get it.


----------



## Seban

Hello again

As I am getting closer to buidling my Haswell rig with Bitfenix Prodigy case I need to ask for some mobo recomendations.

First what do you guys think about ASUS H87I-Plus : its preety cheap in my country so Im thinking about it but is it good? What other are worthy? Gimmie some recomendations. I dont need anything thats packed with something I dont use like in Impact. I just need solid durable mobo for gaming. I dunno if I OC I hear that Haswell isnt that OC'able as i7 860 so the main factor for me is something solid and durable WIFI and Bluetooth would be nice addon but its not a must.

Wich CPU to go for exactly?

Regards,
Seban.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercurius*
> 
> thanks is there a noticeable difference between a 1X8 and 2X4?


Yes the ability to go to 2x8 later on...


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> I like that cooler, if my water cooling loop fails, I just might get it.


that's the Phanteks PH-TC14CS Blue Edition


----------



## bf182

edit: Sorry don't worry about this post


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercurius*
> 
> thanks is there a noticeable difference between a 1X8 and 2X4?


Having 1x8GB means you run in single channel mode and it is noticeably slower, but as mentioned you can go 2x8GB when you can afford it. If you're not using your system for encoding/video editing/VMs, I would stick with 2x4GB as nothing I've done uses more than 4~5GB of total RAM. The only time I maxed out my RAM was when I was running 3~4 VMs to run several instances of a game.


----------



## Mercurius

I'll try to find a 2x4 kit, I think I wouldn't really need 16gb.

OT question
Any suggestions for a minimalistic design of speakers no subwoofer but still performs good that you already had experience with, for my brother.


----------



## obscure666

Hi Ho









Yesterday I got my Prodigy M case which is amazing









Although I had a very hard time to assemble it and my cable management still is bull**** i am glad









Here some impressions so far






Config

ROG Rampage IV Gene - 32GB GSkill Ram - EVGA GeForce GTX 770 - Corsair AX760 PSU - ShadowWings 120mm Fans TOP, Original BitFenix Fans Bottom - NZXT Kraken X40 Watercooling with BitFenix SpectrePro PWM

As you can see it really is a tight fit, but i will mod it a little and give you some updates









this is my airflow scheme (green is only sometimes, because the PSU is Hybrid // orange is holes in the front ):


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obscure666*
> 
> Hi Ho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I got my Prodigy M case which is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I had a very hard time to assemble it and my cable management still is bull**** i am glad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here some impressions so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Config
> 
> ROG Rampage IV Gene - 32GB GSkill Ram - EVGA GeForce GTX 770 - Corsair AX760 PSU - ShadowWings 120mm Fans TOP, Original BitFenix Fans Bottom - NZXT Kraken X40 Watercooling with BitFenix SpectrePro PWM
> 
> As you can see it really is a tight fit, but i will mod it a little and give you some updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my airflow scheme (green is only sometimes, because the PSU is Hybrid // orange is holes in the front ):


Looks nice! Have you thought about changing your radiator fan as intake instead of exhaust? It looks like you might be creating a negative air pressure inside your case. Using it as intake will help with the CPU cooling and a fan filter will help keep the dust bunnies out. Your top intake fans will definitely keep your video card nice and cool but your video card fans will just suck the intake air right out.


----------



## obscure666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> Looks nice! Have you thought about changing your radiator fan as intake instead of exhaust? It looks like you might be creating a negative air pressure inside your case. Using it as intake will help with the CPU cooling and a fan filter will help keep the dust bunnies out. Your top intake fans will definitely keep your video card nice and cool but your video card fans will just suck the intake air right out.


The bad thing is, there are only dusk filters at the front and at the top. as you can see on one of my pictures the front isnt totally covered with the psu -> i tested it with smoke dust: the negative pressure causes the front to intake air, and there is a dust filter









*alex


----------



## doubleyouare

Finally finished my Prodigy build after what seemed like forever...


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doubleyouare*
> 
> Finally finished my Prodigy build after what seemed like forever...


looks sweet


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doubleyouare*


What' on the left side there?


----------



## doubleyouare

That's the USB 3.0 panel...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doubleyouare*
> 
> Finally finished my Prodigy build after what seemed like forever...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like it!


----------



## Dr Slaughter

Guys, are there any for sale rubber grommets for the Prodigy that are available online? If there are any, can you post a link here? thanx guys


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Slaughter*
> 
> Guys, are there any for sale rubber grommets for the Prodigy that are available online? If there are any, can you post a link here? thanx guys


Im not aware of rubber grommets in the case...


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Slaughter*
> 
> Guys, are there any for sale rubber grommets for the Prodigy that are available online? If there are any, can you post a link here? thanx guys


if you mean the rubber feet for the psu tray, these are pretty close to what's in there already. cheap enough to just replace all four.


----------



## doubleyouare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> looks sweet


thx...I really appreciate it.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doubleyouare*
> 
> thx...I really appreciate it.


Great job on the custom work!

Do you have pictures or instructions on the Power button mounting? I've been wanting to mount the power/reset elsewhere and am looking for ideas.


----------



## doubleyouare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Great job on the custom work!
> 
> Do you have pictures or instructions on the Power button mounting? I've been wanting to mount the power/reset elsewhere and am looking for ideas.


I will be posting a build log shortly...in the mean time here is a better pic of the power switch.


----------



## Kokin

Awesome, I'll be waiting for that.


----------



## Kerberrus

Hello everyone. Planning to build new system based on Prodigy M. Does anybody use NH-U12P SE2 for CPU? Don't know will it get into case or not.


----------



## ccRicers

[edit- not sure with the Prodigy M case]


----------



## Torvi

okay guys newest info on my sweet pumpkin (magneta orange is actually pumpkin color) im happy as hell and cant wait till parts arrive :<


----------



## Skrillion

Hey everyone, first post here but longtime lurker on the Prodigy mod boards. Decided to give in and build my first one this winter.

Thing is I'm still back and forth on whether I'm going OG Prodigy or Prodigy M. The temptation of jumping on the new mATX bandwagon seems very appealing. But after looking at quite a few finished Prodigy M builds (which are not very many at this point since it's release), it seems like there's less customization options in terms of cooling options, fan size (cpu header). I've seen so many great mini ITX prodigy builds done in so many different ways... Really inspiring stuff around here.

Anyway I guess I'm just fishing for support that I probably don't need to go mATX as I'm not going to need SLI or any crazy sound cards.

What are your thoughts, if you had to do it over would you start a Prodigy M build or stick with your original build?


----------



## ccRicers

One of the main tradeoffs for going with mini ITX is that there's no support for socket 2011 CPUs, plus the memory is usually limited to 16 GBs.


----------



## Jordan32

Does anyone know if the R9-290X will work with my current setup.. I am a little worried about the power requirements.

Bitfenix Prodigy

Z87I-PRO

550w Seasonic Gold

I5 4670k

2X4GB 2400Mhz viper patriot

Hyper 212 evo

3 fans - red LED

and the usual accessories, keyboard, mouse etc.

Thanks !


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> One of the main tradeoffs for going with mini ITX is that there's no support for socket 2011 CPUs, plus the memory is usually limited to 16 GBs.


Socket 2011 and mITX doesn't even make sense, there is no space for the added RAM slots and the higher amount of PCI-E lanes go to waste. If you're consuming more than the typical 4~8GB, you shouldn't even be on the mITX platform. If you're running VMs, it would make sense to go to a larger board with more SATA ports for drives.

The real main disadvantage of mITX is that you're limited to 1 PCI-E slot, but that's a given. Another is that you're paying more for the smaller size, but you get many higher-end features. Lots of Z-series ATX and mATX boards go for about $100, while Z-series mITX boards go for $150+
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Does anyone know if the R9-290X will work with my current setup.. I am a little worried about the power requirements.
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy
> 
> Z87I-PRO
> 
> 550w Seasonic Gold
> 
> I5 4670k
> 
> 2X4GB 2400Mhz viper patriot
> 
> Hyper 212 evo
> 
> 3 fans - red LED
> 
> and the usual accessories, keyboard, mouse etc.
> 
> Thanks !


It's more than enough. You will probably see about 300~350W usage when you're playing games.


----------



## Jordan32

Thanks for the reply


----------



## bryce

I really really really want to buy this case but I can't decide on the version, the mITX or mATX. In any case I would have to buy a new motherboard to go with it (which would mean my brother gets his MUCH needed upgrade for gaming), but I'm worried I may miss the huge ATX board I have currently.

I could lose the sound card, just realized I'm using a usb headset so don't really need the soundcard to keep playing seperate things on speakers and headset. I just am having minor second guesses about it.

I do have like 6 HDDs for storage though so I would need to find another place to put those and still use em. Are there any cheap, good NAS enclosures until I can build a small storage server?

Another thing kinda holding me back is my PSU, it's modular and I've been seeing its a pain having a modular PSU with the mITX case.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Socket 2011 and mITX doesn't even make sense, there is no space for the added RAM slots and the higher amount of PCI-E lanes go to waste. If you're consuming more than the typical 4~8GB, you shouldn't even be on the mITX platform. If you're running VMs, it would make sense to go to a larger board with more SATA ports for drives.
> 
> The real main disadvantage of mITX is that you're limited to 1 PCI-E slot, but that's a given. Another is that you're paying more for the smaller size, but you get many higher-end features. Lots of Z-series ATX and mATX boards go for about $100, while Z-series mITX boards go for $150+


Only thing I want an ITX 2011 for is to see a really tiny powerhouse (specifically 2011 Impact), I don't care if they cut the number of lanes down to 16 and take away RAM slots, I just want to use the 4930K on an ITX form factor.


----------



## bf182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Does anyone know if the R9-290X will work with my current setup.. I am a little worried about the power requirements.
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy
> !


Which Prodigy do you have? If it has the window and not the vents on the side I would be worried about GPU temperatures with that card.

The power should be fine with a Seasonic gold PSU though is the minimum I'd go for a build like that just to be sure. I think there are some 140mm Silverstone PSU's between 550-650 if you wanted any other options


----------



## doubleyouare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Awesome, I'll be waiting for that.


Link to my build log here...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1440984/build-log-case-mod-mutagenooze-green-prodigy-mitx-build

I'm just starting it but I will be adding as much as I can everyday....


----------



## doubleyouare

*ADD ME*


----------



## bf182

I have seen a lot of people with the same case front as that lately, is it custom made or was there a special edition?


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf182*
> 
> I have seen a lot of people with the same case front as that lately, is it custom made or was there a special edition?


it is custom made, i was wondering about same thing and asked people for it.

And parts came in, now im just only waiting for psu and thermal paste and ill be ready to launch my little monster












I have to admit that overclockers.co.uk is awesome







they sent me a little bag of haribo jellys just to have something to eat while installing all the stuff in <3


----------



## doubleyouare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf182*
> 
> I have seen a lot of people with the same case front as that lately, is it custom made or was there a special edition?


I don't see how you've seen alot of these...I designed mine in Illustrator and had it laser cut. I used the stock front panel plus the seperate mesh panel that I had to paint black, cause they don't make it in solid black. I bought the socket head screws from Lowes and had to modify each one cause they were too long. I ordered the black spacers from frozencpu. Can you tell me where else you've seen this same front panel?... cause mine took about 2 weeks total to put together.


----------



## bf182

When I say a lot I just mean a few builds floating around lately with the logo cut out on the front soft touch stuff, just wasn't sure if there was a competition to win a special version or something so thought I'd ask


----------



## bryce

So would it be hurting the spirit of the case to get the mATX version or should I stick with the mITX?


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> So would it be hurting the spirit of the case to get the mATX version or should I stick with the mITX?


you can get Prodigy M that's suitable for m-atx mainboards if you want so there is nothing to be worrying about


----------



## JayKthnx

pretty sure bf182 has these in mind. they're pretty similar to what you made.


----------



## thatfellwhen

Hello all,

I have been cutting into my bitfenix prodigy to allow for a 3 slot GPU. Because of this the motherboard will have to be pushed over which I made the necessary cuts for. However, this also means that the mounting holes on a mini ITX board will not line up with the stand offs that pre-exist in the case.

The stand offs were spot welded so they cannot be easily removed and then moved somewhere else. Also, the motherboard will now be resting over two of the holes that would have been previously used for cable management. See here:



So basically I would appreciate some ideas on how to overcome this.

Thanks!


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatfellwhen*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I have been cutting into my bitfenix prodigy to allow for a 3 slot GPU. Because of this the motherboard will have to be pushed over which I made the necessary cuts for. However, this also means that the mounting holes on a mini ITX board will not line up with the stand offs that pre-exist in the case.
> 
> The stand offs were spot welded so they cannot be easily removed and then moved somewhere else. Also, the motherboard will now be resting over two of the holes that would have been previously used for cable management. See here:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically I would appreciate some ideas on how to overcome this.
> 
> Thanks!


the easiest way would be getting M version of case which has 4 gpu case slots and allows for using matx mobo. Also idea is to take off this shelf for mobo and install mobo on side panel on custom made scaffold.


----------



## thatfellwhen

The M version will not support the 7990 with my PSU since my PSU is 170mm long, it will cut down on the max length of GPU I can have in the case. I already looked into it and no go.


----------



## doubleyouare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf182*
> 
> When I say a lot I just mean a few builds floating around lately with the logo cut out on the front soft touch stuff, just wasn't sure if there was a competition to win a special version or something so thought I'd ask


yeah I gotcha...do you know who else had something similar? I have only seen 1 other one that looked kinda like mine but it had lines cut out on each side of the BitFenix logo. I think it was red and black. Is that the one you're talking about?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doubleyouare*
> 
> yeah I gotcha...do you know who else had something similar? I have only seen 1 other one that looked kinda like mine but it had lines cut out on each side of the BitFenix logo. I think it was red and black. Is that the one you're talking about?


Performance PC's does the custom front he thought looked similar to yours, JayKthnx linked to it up a little bit.


----------



## doubleyouare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Performance PC's does the custom front he thought looked similar to yours, JayKthnx linked to it up a little bit.


ah yeah....that's what I was talking about with the lines on each side. my logo is a bit bigger though and the front soft panel is actually raised off the mesh cover with spacers to give it a more 3d effect.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> you can get Prodigy M that's suitable for m-atx mainboards if you want so there is nothing to be worrying about


Yeah I know, just can't decide if it's going to hurt the spirit of the case or not


----------



## Torvi

it wont, cases are quite the same i belive


----------



## zachcolton2

Hello All,

Ok now, time for the rambling idiot to give an update of my Prodigy build. Since it's been a while since I've been on the forum here, let me give a little background info. It's been years since I've tinkered with any type of desktop computer and I have been using Windows and Apple laptops for several years now. Being that I've never built a computer from the ground up, I figured I'd give it a shot. Money was tight for this project, since I have a wife and infant child. Old computers from the garbage got stripped down and sold and traded for parts with an occasional lottery ticket winning to aid in the funding. So, with little knowledge of anything, I successfully built a mildly mis-matched Prodigy. Here are it's current specs.

White ITX Prodigy case
MSI AMD FM2 motherboard
4 gig 1600mhz ram
64 gig SSD
500 gig HDD
LG super multi burner
Inland 500 watt PSU
AMD-A10-5800K running @ 4.7 ghz all 4 cores
Thermaltake Water 2.0 liquid cooler
Gigabyte Geforce 650 ti graphics card (I know, it's an A series AMD. . . )
Custom painted Coby speakers
White Keyboard and mouse
Sceptre 20" monitor
Lots of internal and external blue LED lights.

But now with my first project complete, I had tons of junk leftover. So the swapping selling and buying continued and I built myself a modern day dinosaur. I had lying around a few parts, so after a trip to Microcenter for a few last odds and ends this dog was built. Here are it's specs.

Biostar ATX motherboard socket AM3
AMD sempron 2.8 ghz single core
4 gig of 1066 DDR3
$30 Nvidia graphics card from microcenter
500 gig HDD (very slow to load large files)
An old Compaq monitor with built in speakers
A cheap and on sale Diablotek ATX case
Lots of blue Led Fans
Open box KBD and mouse from microcenter $20
$2 internal card reader
An ancient DVD burner (but still SATA)
An even more ancient DVD ROM (yes thats right ROM)
400 watt open box no name PSU from microcenter

This computer used up the remaining sellable and tradable resources I had left and lying around. I feel this computer is a part of my Prodigy build in a weird way being that both of these build were on the lowest of possible budgets. Here's a Picture of the 2 up and running. Both running Linux Mint 15 Cinnamon 64bit.



Everyone's rig looks great, keep up the amazing work. Thanks,
Zach


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Socket 2011 and mITX doesn't even make sense, there is no space for the added RAM slots and the higher amount of PCI-E lanes go to waste. If you're consuming more than the typical 4~8GB, you shouldn't even be on the mITX platform. If you're running VMs, it would make sense to go to a larger board with more SATA ports for drives.
> 
> The real main disadvantage of mITX is that you're limited to 1 PCI-E slot, but that's a given. Another is that you're paying more for the smaller size, but you get many higher-end features. Lots of Z-series ATX and mATX boards go for about $100, while Z-series mITX boards go for $150+
> It's more than enough. You will probably see about 300~350W usage when you're playing games.


And yet, I have a prodigy rig that has a 3960x and a K20 in it...







(LGA 2011 totally makes sense in mitx, minus the needed ram.)

edit: Not allowed to post pics, under NDA,


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> And yet, I have a prodigy rig that has a 3960x and a K20 in it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (LGA 2011 totally makes sense in mitx, minus the needed ram.)
> 
> edit: Not allowed to post pics, under NDA,


What a tease.









What do you do that requires a 2011 socket CPU? It's really hard to justify putting all that power in such a small form factor that nullifies its advantages over the other sockets. I'm all for putting more power in mITX, but it just doesn't make sense to me since you don't have room for the extra RAM slots and the extra PCI-E lanes are going to waste on just one PCI-E slot. I think I need to see those NDA'd photos to prove me wrong.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> What a tease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do that requires a 2011 socket CPU? It's really hard to justify putting all that power in such a small form factor that nullifies its advantages over the other sockets. I'm all for putting more power in mITX, but it just doesn't make sense to me since you don't have room for the extra RAM slots and the extra PCI-E lanes are going to waste on just one PCI-E slot. I think I need to see those NDA'd photos to prove me wrong.


I design things that need to work for long amounts of time. Or they will kill people. (Car Parts, Plane Parts, Safety Devices, etc.)

Shuttle boards, some come with dimms with more than 16gb per dimm.


----------



## bryce

All the mITX boards I'm finding have really bad layout of the 8pin/SATA ports and it's driving me crazy =/. Looks like I'm going to be forced into the M version.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zachcolton2*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> Ok now, time for the rambling idiot to give an update of my Prodigy build. Since it's been a while since I've been on the forum here, let me give a little background info. It's been years since I've tinkered with any type of desktop computer and I have been using Windows and Apple laptops for several years now. Being that I've never built a computer from the ground up, I figured I'd give it a shot. Money was tight for this project, since I have a wife and infant child. Old computers from the garbage got stripped down and sold and traded for parts with an occasional lottery ticket winning to aid in the funding. So, with little knowledge of anything, I successfully built a mildly mis-matched Prodigy. Here are it's current specs.
> 
> White ITX Prodigy case
> MSI AMD FM2 motherboard
> 4 gig 1600mhz ram
> 64 gig SSD
> 500 gig HDD
> LG super multi burner
> Inland 500 watt PSU
> AMD-A10-5800K running @ 4.7 ghz all 4 cores
> Thermaltake Water 2.0 liquid cooler
> Gigabyte Geforce 650 ti graphics card (I know, it's an A series AMD. . . )
> Custom painted Coby speakers
> White Keyboard and mouse
> Sceptre 20" monitor
> Lots of internal and external blue LED lights.
> 
> But now with my first project complete, I had tons of junk leftover. So the swapping selling and buying continued and I built myself a modern day dinosaur. I had lying around a few parts, so after a trip to Microcenter for a few last odds and ends this dog was built. Here are it's specs.
> 
> Biostar ATX motherboard socket AM3
> AMD sempron 2.8 ghz single core
> 4 gig of 1066 DDR3
> $30 Nvidia graphics card from microcenter
> 500 gig HDD (very slow to load large files)
> An old Compaq monitor with built in speakers
> A cheap and on sale Diablotek ATX case
> Lots of blue Led Fans
> Open box KBD and mouse from microcenter $20
> $2 internal card reader
> An ancient DVD burner (but still SATA)
> An even more ancient DVD ROM (yes thats right ROM)
> 400 watt open box no name PSU from microcenter
> 
> This computer used up the remaining sellable and tradable resources I had left and lying around. I feel this computer is a part of my Prodigy build in a weird way being that both of these build were on the lowest of possible budgets. Here's a Picture of the 2 up and running. Both running Linux Mint 15 Cinnamon 64bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's rig looks great, keep up the amazing work. Thanks,
> Zach


I too run an A10-5800k with Mint 15 but KDE and its rapid on the desktop with productivity and can game a bit too. I cant get over 4.3 - 4.4ghz though without a crash on stock voltage what voltage are you running ?


----------



## zachcolton2

Dear phil1978,
Going to send you a PM with the details of how I achieved 4.7 on the A10-5800K


----------



## ccRicers

I have now painted my case silver. In case you've wondered what a silver Prodigy might look like...



But it'll only be temporary for the side panels. The paint actually came out a bit uneven (which is hard to see here) and more likely gonna be putting a mirror finish to these panels.


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Currently working on my Prodigy.

Do I have to remove the removeable hdd cage? I only have one ssd and need to install a dvd reader


----------



## Zaxbys

Can you fit a 240 Alphacool UT60 or Monsta in the top?

Will this be enough rad space to cool a GTX 670 and 3570k and have OC room?


----------



## Seban

Will 4 phase power sectoin without radiators be enough for a CPU without K for gaming?

Im going for ASRock B85M-ITX but will it be enough for gaming?

Im not doing any OC - I will be fine with i5 3.4 or 3.2 but I just wonder if I will burn the mobo if I run it at IBT or when I game?


----------



## SirClx

*ADD ME!
*

Well i have been lurking on this thread for a while, it has been my main source of inspiration towards getting a Bitfenix Prodigy case.

So here it is









My first ever watercooling build










While running the leak test i pushed the foam for the res into the input side to try and reduce the bubbles i had going round the system.


Love this picture










All assembled


in its place ready to run.


I have more images of the build process and block installs but im sure you guys have seen that enough









Components:
Bitfenix Prodigy - Orange
ASRock Z87E-ITX Motherboard
Intel I7 4770k (will overclock once im happy)
16GB DDR3 1866Mhz Corsair Vengeance Pro
Asus GTX 680
Corsair RM 650 psu
OCZ SSD (i forget the version)

cooling:
XSPC EX140 at the front
XSPC EX240 on the top
Laing DDC 1 plus pump
EK-DDC X-RES 100 pump top/res
EK Black 13/10 fittings
EK-Supremacy Nickel
EK-FC680 GTX
2x Corsair SP120 Performance Series High Pressure
BitFenix Spectre PRO PWM 140mm Fan
+ 1 Bitfenix case fan that came with the case.

I love the case, and everything is running now (finally, EK parts are so hard to get hold of in the UK for some reason)
However i don't consider it finished. There are 2 areas in which i consider the build not yet finished, hopefully some of you experts in here can give me some advice?

First off, cabling.
I bought the tools and kit needed to make and braid my own cables for the PSU. however my first problem was that Corsair make terrible plastic connectors for their cables which resist the standard molex tools for removing pins. I needed these corsair connectors (at least on the psu end) because the 24 pin atx cable on the psu end is split into 2 parts, 16 and 8 pins if i remember correct and i couldn't find replacements.
Does anyone have any experiance with this kind of psu and the cables? or know where i can get the correct size connectors for making my own cables?

Second issue, and the biggest one in my book, The pump is noisy.
Not ear splitting noisy, but i was previously running the raw parts on my desk without a case and they were all quieter than this pump even under high load.
It sounds like an old fast fan, but its not consistent, there is lots of variation in its sound as if its catching on something now and again. I have read up and people believe it could be air bubbles but im unsure as it sounds more like the motor itself making the buzz.
I will probably end up draining the system tomorrow and pulling the pump apart and cleaning it out to check for issues which i hope reveals something, as i know it can be pretty hard to get scan to accept parts back









Any advice on those 2 issues would be appreciated, and if you cant, then enjoy the pics


----------



## doubleyouare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirClx*
> 
> *ADD ME!
> *
> 
> Well i have been lurking on this thread for a while, it has been my main source of inspiration towards getting a Bitfenix Prodigy case.
> 
> So here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first ever watercooling build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While running the leak test i pushed the foam for the res into the input side to try and reduce the bubbles i had going round the system.
> 
> 
> Love this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All assembled
> 
> 
> in its place ready to run.
> 
> 
> I have more images of the build process and block installs but im sure you guys have seen that enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Components:
> Bitfenix Prodigy - Orange
> ASRock Z87E-ITX Motherboard
> Intel I7 4770k (will overclock once im happy)
> 16GB DDR3 1866Mhz Corsair Vengeance Pro
> Asus GTX 680
> Corsair RM 650 psu
> OCZ SSD (i forget the version)
> 
> cooling:
> XSPC EX140 at the front
> XSPC EX240 on the top
> Laing DDC 1 plus pump
> EK-DDC X-RES 100 pump top/res
> EK Black 13/10 fittings
> EK-Supremacy Nickel
> EK-FC680 GTX
> 2x Corsair SP120 Performance Series High Pressure
> BitFenix Spectre PRO PWM 140mm Fan
> + 1 Bitfenix case fan that came with the case.
> 
> I love the case, and everything is running now (finally, EK parts are so hard to get hold of in the UK for some reason)
> However i don't consider it finished. There are 2 areas in which i consider the build not yet finished, hopefully some of you experts in here can give me some advice?
> 
> First off, cabling.
> I bought the tools and kit needed to make and braid my own cables for the PSU. however my first problem was that Corsair make terrible plastic connectors for their cables which resist the standard molex tools for removing pins. I needed these corsair connectors (at least on the psu end) because the 24 pin atx cable on the psu end is split into 2 parts, 16 and 8 pins if i remember correct and i couldn't find replacements.
> Does anyone have any experiance with this kind of psu and the cables? or know where i can get the correct size connectors for making my own cables?
> 
> Second issue, and the biggest one in my book, The pump is noisy.
> Not ear splitting noisy, but i was previously running the raw parts on my desk without a case and they were all quieter than this pump even under high load.
> It sounds like an old fast fan, but its not consistent, there is lots of variation in its sound as if its catching on something now and again. I have read up and people believe it could be air bubbles but im unsure as it sounds more like the motor itself making the buzz.
> I will probably end up draining the system tomorrow and pulling the pump apart and cleaning it out to check for issues which i hope reveals something, as i know it can be pretty hard to get scan to accept parts back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice on those 2 issues would be appreciated, and if you cant, then enjoy the pics


nice







I went the crazy green route...good to see someone else going for loud and obnoxious instead of subtle. the orange throughout is really pleasing to the eye. great job man.


----------



## Guerrilladawg

I do wonder if my asus gtx 770 and noctua nh-u12s will fit with the 5.25" ODD


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guerrilladawg*
> 
> Currently working on my Prodigy.
> 
> Do I have to remove the removeable hdd cage? I only have one ssd and need to install a dvd reader


You can install the SSD in front of the PSU compartment, on the screw holes there. Needless to say, mount the SSDs before putting in the PSU


----------



## CrSt3r

SSDs can be mounted easily on the PSU-compartment. BUT ... as ccRicers said. Better install them before putting the PSU in











See the one 3,5" HDD ... that is "mounted" with doublesided tape. the SSDs behind are screwed into place.


----------



## doubleyouare

Posted a short little video of my finished case mod...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Nice vid, too bad you picked a bad gpu









(Yes, the op is starting this)

Access to Phenom Owners now available, same rules apply. OP is up to date.


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Honestly, I just used the lower hdd cage for my ssd. So I should remove it for even more space?

Also felt like I had to push my Asus Impac hard because of the asus I/O panel. Screws didn't align. Was a pain in the ass tbh.


----------



## SirClx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doubleyouare*
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went the crazy green route...good to see someone else going for loud and obnoxious instead of subtle. the orange throughout is really pleasing to the eye. great job man.


Thanks, i really wanted to have orange braided cables for the psu and gfx minimum, but... yeah, issues.. stupid corsair!


----------



## doubleyouare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Nice vid, too bad you picked a bad gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, the op is starting this)
> 
> Access to Phenom Owners now available, same rules apply. OP is up to date.


oh no you dint-it.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doubleyouare*
> 
> oh no you dint-it.


But I did


----------



## Drifbau5

I'm digging the orange Clx. Way to make the coolant match the case perfectly! I think black braided would be perfect too.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> You can install the SSD in front of the PSU compartment, on the screw holes there. Needless to say, mount the SSDs before putting in the PSU


He means these:


----------



## CrSt3r

Yes, thats what i meant.

Havent got any other pics of the build in Progress


----------



## bf182

Thinking about getting 2.5" normal HDD's for my Prodigy, so I assume I can put 2 there and SSD on the floor where the HDD cage was. My current 3.5" hard drive is making lots of bad noise...I think it's faulty


----------



## Kokin

Hey guys, I've finally updated my build log and here is a small teaser of what I plan to change soon. Please check it out in my sig and leave some comments.









Currently:



Soon™:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf182*
> 
> Thinking about getting 2.5" normal HDD's for my Prodigy, so I assume I can put 2 there and SSD on the floor where the HDD cage was. My current 3.5" hard drive is making lots of bad noise...I think it's faulty


You can also place more where the side panel is, there are mounts for 2.5" drives there.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I start the modding in December sometime, once I finish my brothers build.







Build log in my sig, went from Prodigy to Phenom.


----------



## Mefke

Some fine builds here.







Little update on mine,still not done...waiting for different radiator for the top and some misc stuff.

http://s706.photobucket.com/user/southslider51/media/SAM_0972.jpg.html

http://s706.photobucket.com/user/southslider51/media/SAM_0973.jpg.html

http://s706.photobucket.com/user/southslider51/media/SAM_0969.jpg.html

http://s706.photobucket.com/user/southslider51/media/SAM_0975.jpg.html


----------



## Kokin

Wow that front acrylic panel looks great!


----------



## JayKthnx

should flame polish the edges of that front panel real quick. looks great otherwise


----------



## kimoswabi

I was going through & cleaning up some of my old pics and realized I never shared this in the Prodigy Owners Club.
This was taken about a month ago as I decided to have a little fun since I had an unused bottle of the Aurora coolant sitting around and I was in the process of tearing down and upgrading my daughter's computer into the Prodigy.







*And a short video montage:*


----------



## FallenOne84

what a beauty


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> I was going through & cleaning up some of my old pics and realized I never shared this in the Prodigy Owners Club.
> This was taken about a month ago as I decided to have a little fun since I had an unused bottle of the Aurora coolant sitting around and I was in the process of tearing down and upgrading my daughter's computer into the Prodigy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And a short video montage:*


Sweet!!


----------



## euf0ria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> I was going through & cleaning up some of my old pics and realized I never shared this in the Prodigy Owners Club.
> This was taken about a month ago as I decided to have a little fun since I had an unused bottle of the Aurora coolant sitting around and I was in the process of tearing down and upgrading my daughter's computer into the Prodigy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And a short video montage:*


That´s a really nice build! Where have you mounted the temp sensor? Did you have any trouble bleeding the loop with the small reservoir?


----------



## euf0ria

Ready for some water action


Up´n´running!

I got a 280mm radiator and 2x 150mm push fans.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> That´s a really nice build! Where have you mounted the temp sensor? Did you have any trouble bleeding the loop with the small reservoir?


looks like it's mounted in one of the unused ports in the res top.


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Sweet!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenOne84*
> 
> what a beauty


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Slaughter*
> 
> Very nice bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Doe


Thanks for the compliments!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> That´s a really nice build! Where have you mounted the temp sensor? Did you have any trouble bleeding the loop with the small reservoir?


The temp sensor is on the backside of a Bitspower "Q" fitting that is connected to the inlet port of the radiator. However, for this Aurora coolant, I removed the Q-fitting and the drain valve to eliminate the drain valve dead spot and see how long before the silver particles start settling out. Drain valves are notorious for settling out the particles.
I ended up creating a new acrylic tube that went straight from the pump to the rad.


----------



## Zaxbys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliments!
> The temp sensor is on the backside of a Bitspower "Q" fitting that is connected to the inlet port of the radiator. However, for this Aurora coolant, I removed the Q-fitting and the drain valve to eliminate the drain valve dead spot and see how long before the silver particles start settling out. Drain valves are notorious for settling out the particles.
> I ended up creating a new acrylic tube that went straight from the pump to the rad.


What pump/res and radiator setup is that?


----------



## quacked

Hi guys.

I'm in the process of building a small gaming rig and it looks like Bitfenix Phenom would do the job. However, I'd like to use a Mist 800W PSU that I already have. The problem is its 165 mm depth (and it's modular). Can I somehow fit that into a Bitfenix Phenom in addition to the following?

2 (preferably 3) 3.5" HDDs
1 2.5" SSD
1 GPU, which is probably up to 320 mm long
Haswell CPU, stock fan will be OK

If it's not possible, is there another tiny case that could do it?

I'm also considering buying a 500W (if that's enough) PSU with 140-150 mm depth, but I was hoping I could use my Mist 800W.

Thanks.


----------



## CrSt3r

To accomedate bigger PSUs you can use spacers for the PSU Frame. I did use some 15mm Long plastic tubing to give me so me more room. BUT youre PSU is sticking out a bit than.

Sry for the blurry pic. Took it in a haste with my mobilphone











But you get the gerneral idea


----------



## quacked

I'd prefer the PSU not sticking out like that. It's a cool suggestion though.


----------



## CrSt3r

I have a non modular PSU but there are so many cables and i use extensions i ran out of room









And for the Moment im not willing to shorten the cables and sleeve them myself.


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxbys*
> 
> What pump/res and radiator setup is that?


It's a EK DCP 2.2 Pump/ Res combo with Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 120mm Rad.


----------



## bf182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quacked*
> 
> I'd prefer the PSU not sticking out like that. It's a cool suggestion though.


You can use spacers or standoffs to do that trick, but yeah it will stick out. I'm just going to do that since that faces the wall all the time anyway for me







Otherwise you can cut out the front of the PSU cage so cables can go straight out instead of being pushed around the sides, but then you won't be able to mount any hard drives or SSD's there but there is plenty of space otherwise.

Or you can just get the PSU and see how tight of a fit it is. If the cables don't bend easily right at the end then you'll definitely have trouble.Even with my last PSU which was 140mm I had to remove all the rubber off the end of the cables so that they could bend sideways.


----------



## JayKthnx

the rest of my main components came in today.



now I just need my plugs and such to get rid of the rat's nest of cables.


----------



## CrSt3r

So much room in there


----------



## Drifbau5

Made some upgrades to my prodigy and thought I'd share. Got a new 750 WD Black. Also got a waterblock for my 770 along with a 120 Rad and fan. My temps have noticeably improved obviously for my GPU but also my CPU. Glad I followed your advice on the extra radiator! I love it!
I also changed how my pump was mounted. Before, I was using velcro to mound and dampen sound. Now I'm using the sticky foam that was shipped with my MCP35X and I gotta recommend it. It's not removable like velcro but I cannot hear my pump any longer when on lowest speed. Its awesome!

Also, if you think it deserves it, vote for my prodigy build in this link: http://www.asus.com/microsite/2013/MB/gold_rush_promotion/Build.aspx?p=79 . You have a chance to win stuff too just by voting and you can vote once a day.

Pictures:




More Pictures:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sivoloc

The new edition to my Bitfenix collection and the first phenom to be posted i guess?

Intel i5 3670k
Asus maximus V
16gb 1600mhz Corsair dominator platinum (ordered the upgrade lightbar kit today)
Corsair AX860
Corsair H80i (for now)
Geforce Gtx 780 (for now planning on adding 2x 780ti)

Kingston HyperX 3K 250gb Replaced with a newly bought Samsung 840 EVO 250gb because i broke the Sata connector bohooo







(if any1 want the kingston one it works fine though







)

2x Corsair SP Performance 120mm fans
4x Corsair AF Quiet Edition 120mm fans
NZXT White 1m light chain!
Bitfenix alch. extensions (will be replaced with custom sleeving)

Pictures:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










One thing is for sure, i am never gonna build in that case again, getting all that stuff in there is almost impossible!

Hope you enjoy, Questions and critic is welcome as always!


----------



## quacked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> To accomedate bigger PSUs you can use spacers for the PSU Frame. I did use some 15mm Long plastic tubing to give me so me more room. BUT youre PSU is sticking out a bit than.
> 
> Sry for the blurry pic. Took it in a haste with my mobilphone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you get the gerneral idea


What kinda screws did you use?

Also, I'd like to have 3 3.5" HDDS + 1 2.5" SSD + GPU. Is that possible? I see you have to remove the top HDD cage to fit a GPU. And then there's only room for 2 3.5" HDDs in the bottom cage.

Is there a place I can fit the last 3.5" HDD and the 2.5" SSD?


----------



## CrSt3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quacked*
> 
> What kinda screws did you use?
> 
> Also, I'd like to have 3 3.5" HDDS + 1 2.5" SSD + GPU. Is that possible? I see you have to remove the top HDD cage to fit a GPU. And then there's only room for 2 3.5" HDDs in the bottom cage.
> 
> Is there a place I can fit the last 3.5" HDD and the 2.5" SSD?


The screws used are M3x20 hex screws with washers.

If you remove the upper HDDcage it is possible to screw the 2,5" SSD to the PSU mounting compartment and the 3,5" HDDs you can try to fit with custom made brackets or just doublesided tape on the bottom ... at least thats what i did with my one 3,5" HDD. Just taped it to the ground.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> Made some upgrades to my prodigy and thought I'd share. Got a new 750 WD Black. Also got a waterblock for my 770 along with a 120 Rad and fan. My temps have noticeably improved obviously for my GPU but also my CPU. Glad I followed your advice on the extra radiator! I love it!
> I also changed how my pump was mounted. Before, I was using velcro to mound and dampen sound. Now I'm using the sticky foam that was shipped with my MCP35X and I gotta recommend it. It's not removable like velcro but I cannot hear my pump any longer when on lowest speed. Its awesome!
> 
> Also, if you think it deserves it, vote for my prodigy build in this link: http://www.asus.com/microsite/2013/MB/gold_rush_promotion/Build.aspx?p=79 . You have a chance to win stuff too just by voting and you can vote once a day.
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This has been one of my favorite Prodigy builds for a while. It's so clean and classy looking. What I'd suggest is to use a smoky black glass or acrylic panel for the side, so you can showcase the parts without having to remove the panel every time


----------



## Drifbau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> This has been one of my favorite Prodigy builds for a while. It's so clean and classy looking. What I'd suggest is to use a smoky black glass or acrylic panel for the side, so you can showcase the parts without having to remove the panel every time


Yeah man I think that's my next step. I want to try the dark glass for sure. Thank you!


----------



## bf182

It would be nice to cover the side of the PSU where the specs sticker and cables are somehow, though I suppose you aren't really showing that side off


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> Made some upgrades to my prodigy and thought I'd share. Got a new 750 WD Black. Also got a waterblock for my 770 along with a 120 Rad and fan. My temps have noticeably improved obviously for my GPU but also my CPU. Glad I followed your advice on the extra radiator! I love it!
> I also changed how my pump was mounted. Before, I was using velcro to mound and dampen sound. Now I'm using the sticky foam that was shipped with my MCP35X and I gotta recommend it. It's not removable like velcro but I cannot hear my pump any longer when on lowest speed. Its awesome!
> 
> Also, if you think it deserves it, vote for my prodigy build in this link: http://www.asus.com/microsite/2013/MB/gold_rush_promotion/Build.aspx?p=79 . You have a chance to win stuff too just by voting and you can vote once a day.
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That build is alpha.
Its so stealth with all that black and then the gold comes in as accents and just









Looking amazing man, hope that i see my rig in something like that


----------



## Drifbau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf182*
> 
> It would be nice to cover the side of the PSU where the specs sticker and cables are somehow, though I suppose you aren't really showing that side off


Yeah It doesn't bother me that much and i like how my 24 pin looks on the other side. I think it would be a little akward if one side was covered and the other side not. If i ever were to do that I really like tasdefleja's solution with the perforated metal sheet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> That build is alpha.
> Its so stealth with all that black and then the gold comes in as accents and just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking amazing man, hope that i see my rig in something like that


Thanks yo!


----------



## Captain Mayhem

Haven't been on these boards in a while, so I decided to check in. I ordered a benq xl2420t to go along with the prodigy.


----------



## kylelols

my build is on its way


----------



## Seban

Mine is on the way aswell. Courier should arrive in an hour or two with parts: i5 4670, AsRock B85M-ITX, Samsung SSD 840 EVO and ofcourse Bitfenix Prodigy Caseking Edition. Hope I will assamble it all today or until tomorrow and I will join the club.


----------



## gardbrede

i am planning a new prodigy build, and i have some questions, i am going for full WC and i was wondering if i can fit a 200mm radiator with one fan in the front and between the motherboard/power supply cage thing a pump/reservoir combo and on top a 240mm radiator (over the case with handles and fans inside)?


----------



## Madman chris

Hey im building my first Pc making the switch from console gaming
heres what i had in mind i think its over kill for my needs. i would just like some feed back to see if theres any improvements i could make or things that i haven't thought about:

Case: Bit finix Prodigy itx (white with black front mesh)
Mobo: asus z87i plus c2
Ram: 16Gb corsair low profile vengeance 1600 mhz
Cpu: I7 4770k
Gpu: Either a amd R9 280 or a R9 290 ( just want to play games at best settings on 32 inch full hd)
Psu: Corsair AX 760 watts ( not sure if this is too high)
Cpu Cooler: Corsair H100i 240mm
HDD: 2x 3Tb
SSD: either a 250Gb or two 120Gb's in raid 0
Fans: 200mm and the two or one that come with the case.

i was going to mount the cpu cooler on top pushing air out and the other fans drawing air in.
Doubt i will over clock much but might be something i will want to do in future.
I was also going to game with the xbox controller is keyboard and mice all that better?

Thanks for any suggestions or help
sorry if i sounded like a newbie


----------



## Plankton4906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman chris*
> 
> Hey im building my first Pc making the switch from console gaming
> heres what i had in mind i think its over kill for my needs. i would just like some feed back to see if theres any improvements i could make or things that i haven't thought about:
> 
> Case: Bit finix Prodigy itx (white with black front mesh)
> Mobo: asus z87i plus c2
> Ram: 16Gb corsair low profile vengeance 1600 mhz
> Cpu: I7 4770k
> Gpu: Either a amd R9 280 or a R9 290 ( just want to play games at best settings on 32 inch full hd)
> Psu: Corsair AX 760 watts ( not sure if this is too high)
> Cpu Cooler: Corsair H100i 240mm
> HDD: 2x 3Tb
> SSD: either a 250Gb or two 120Gb's in raid 0
> Fans: 200mm and the two or one that come with the case.
> 
> i was going to mount the cpu cooler on top pushing air out and the other fans drawing air in.
> Doubt i will over clock much but might be something i will want to do in future.
> I was also going to game with the xbox controller is keyboard and mice all that better?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions or help
> sorry if i sounded like a newbie


for starters, I don't think you'd need 16gb of ram for just gaming. Unless you do video editing and such.
As for graphics card, I believe the R9 290 is the best card price-to-performance wise.
For power supply, 760 should be a good choice if not a bit overkill. Its one of the few good power supplies out there thats 16cm long. Should give you enough room to manage cables.
You'll be fine mounting H100i on top since heat rises.
Lastly, I would suggest a single SSD over Raid 0. SSD's are very fast nowadays, and unless you absolutely NEED Raid 0 speeds for any reason at all, a single SSD solution is all you'd need.


----------



## Drifbau5

Hey Madman, I don't think your build is overkill at all. It will just be a beast for sure though. You could save some money by going 8GB RAM but if money isn't an issue stick to 16GB. You could go lower on the PSU maybe 650 watts if that will save you some money too.


----------



## Madman chris

Thanks guys, great help. i think im going to drop the ram down to 8gb just to save a little.
can you recommend a good SSD?
i forgot to ask which would be better windows 7 or 8? i can use both easily but i hear windows 8 lags behind on game performance sometimes.
i also own the illegitimate child of win 7 should i buy to be on the safe side?
im going to be building this in 3 weeks or so, il upload pics and all that stuff after.

Once again thanks alot for all your help.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman chris*
> 
> Thanks guys, great help. i think im going to drop the ram down to 8gb just to save a little.
> can you recommend a good SSD?


Can't go wrong with the Samsung 830 or 840 series. You can get a 256GB one for around $220 or less.


----------



## Plankton4906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman chris*
> 
> Thanks guys, great help. i think im going to drop the ram down to 8gb just to save a little.
> can you recommend a good SSD?
> i forgot to ask which would be better windows 7 or 8? i can use both easily but i hear windows 8 lags behind on game performance sometimes.
> i also own the illegitimate child of win 7 should i buy to be on the safe side?
> im going to be building this in 3 weeks or so, il upload pics and all that stuff after.
> 
> Once again thanks alot for all your help.


Samsung 840 series or intel 530 series. Those 2 brands for SSDs are generally the ones I'd recommend right now.

And personally speaking, I prefer windows 7 over 8 simply because its......simple.


----------



## Seban

*ADD ME!*





Transfereing from HAF932 and 1156 platform


----------



## bf182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman chris*
> 
> Thanks guys, great help. i think im going to drop the ram down to 8gb just to save a little.
> can you recommend a good SSD?
> i forgot to ask which would be better windows 7 or 8? i can use both easily but i hear windows 8 lags behind on game performance sometimes.
> i also own the illegitimate child of win 7 should i buy to be on the safe side?
> im going to be building this in 3 weeks or so, il upload pics and all that stuff after.
> 
> Once again thanks alot for all your help.


In my opinion get Windows 8. The UI is heavily slated by people that haven't used it but in my opinion it's way easier to use even on mouse and keyboard than the old start menu with pop-outs. It works great on mouse and keyboard. You don't have to use the swipe out menu on the right to get to the start menu (most people think you do) you just click the bottom left where the start button used to be

Before I had an SSD I upgraded to 8 and speeds were much faster than 7 on HDD. Not sure if there's much different on SSD though. Also I heard that gaming performance was actually better overall on 8 (though very minimal differences). There was a mouse lag bug in some games on 8.1 but I believe it's been fixed. Lastly I found that more old games that didn't work on 7 suddenly work fine for me on 8, completely personal experience though.

I've seen it cheaper than 7 by $10-15 as well, and it'll be the one getting the most support/updates. I feel like there's not really a reason to upgrade from 7 to 8 if you don't need to, but if you're starting a fresh PC and HAVE to buy an OS there's no reason to not get the latest


----------



## NiKa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf182*
> 
> In my opinion get Windows 8. The UI is heavily slated by people that haven't used it but in my opinion it's way easier to use even on mouse and keyboard than the old start menu with pop-outs. It works great on mouse and keyboard. You don't have to use the swipe out menu on the right to get to the start menu (most people think you do) you just click the bottom left where the start button used to be
> 
> Before I had an SSD I upgraded to 8 and speeds were much faster than 7 on HDD. Not sure if there's much different on SSD though. Also I heard that gaming performance was actually better overall on 8 (though very minimal differences). There was a mouse lag bug in some games on 8.1 but I believe it's been fixed. Lastly I found that more old games that didn't work on 7 suddenly work fine for me on 8, completely personal experience though.
> 
> I've seen it cheaper than 7 by $10-15 as well, and it'll be the one getting the most support/updates. I feel like there's not really a reason to upgrade from 7 to 8 if you don't need to, but if you're starting a fresh PC and HAVE to buy an OS there's no reason to not get the latest


I used Windows 8 ... i dont like it..

the speed difference you experienced was because of the SSD... there is a *huge* difference installing and using OS on an SSD instead of a normal HDD...

I dont criticize you for using Windows 8....







(i just dont like them)

In the end its all about personal preference...


----------



## bf182

No I meant I used Win 8 on the HDD first sorry, the speed different was huge in everything from start up to just using the computer for anything else compared to 7 which I had recently fresh installed as well. So if you are still living on HDD then 8 is a no brainer but to be fair no one in this thread probably still uses HDD for OS lol.

To be honest though the only real difference between 7 and 8 on a desktop "power user" is that the start menu is a nice big screen with icons not a finnicky menu. You'll literally use no other part of 8 if you're a hardcore gamer desktop user. Aside from the task manager being much betterr I suppose


----------



## NiKa

I would like a question comparing Phenom and Prodigy (mini itx)..

*Noise insulation...*

Do they score the same on this field?


----------



## jamesFALLEN

Hey guys need some help. Building my first Bit Fenix rig but am stuck. This plug comes off the 24 pin connector on its own thin cord. the 24 pin connector is already plugged in. The 8 pin board connector is already plugged in as well. Where do I plug this thing in?
I can't find anywhere on the Asus Impact for it to go. I searched everything online but no luck.

what is this mystical PSU cord thing and where does it go? thanks guys.




you can see the little cord coming off the 24 pin connector here as well.


----------



## writetomichael

Add me!

Here are some photos of my new Phenom M build

specs:

CPU: i5 3750k @ 4.5ghz
RAM: 8gb DDR3
GPU: GTX 680 Direct CU II OC
SSD: 128gb Vertex 4
PSU: 650w OCZ ModXtream

I must say, this is one of the most constrictive cases that i've ever worked in, regarding cable management.

I am currently in the process of cutting a case window : D


----------



## NiKa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writetomichael*
> 
> Add me!
> 
> Here are some photos of my new Phenom M build
> 
> specs:
> 
> CPU: i5 3750k @ 4.5ghz
> RAM: 8gb DDR3
> GPU: GTX 680 Direct CU II OC
> SSD: 128gb Vertex 4
> PSU: 650w OCZ ModXtream
> 
> I must say, this is one of the most constrictive cases that i've ever worked in, regarding cable management.
> 
> I am currently in the process of cutting a case window : D


Which corsair cooler is the one you use for the CPU?

its noisy - pump noise ?

Overall when you stress the system (CPU - GPU) it gets noisy?


----------



## writetomichael

It's the H60 Rev 2
Fan is the corsair air quiet edition pwm

Gpu never goes above 67c due to the huge cooler and the 2 fans blowing right on it. It is totally silent except for when you turn the PC on and the fans spin up momentarily.

The CPU gets to high 60s. The fan is silent but the pump does make a slight droning noise. Not noticeable with the side panel on. There is a general slight whooshing noise due to all the air turbulence but the noise level never changes, even on load. The Fante are not the stock ones of course.

I also use magnetic fan filters on the top and underside of the case. The work really well


----------



## NiKa

I have the Prodigy...

with an Asus Direct CU II 7870.. and its making hell of a noise when the fan reaches 40%..

i ve send it to the dealer i bought it for checking..

Dont know if its a problematic card or the Prodigy does not insulate noise....

Meanwhile i bought a Palit 770gtx Jetstream to see how it goes..

i do own an i7 4770 with a Noctua DH14 that is really completely silent... (never seen temps above 50 - while playing - didnt do a stress test)

Great build btw... Really love the looks of Phenom...


----------



## aRkangeLPT

I want to share something that i have done last week.


----------



## euf0ria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aRkangeLPT*
> 
> I want to share something that i have done last week.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/arkangel.modding
> 
> https://arkangelmp.bigcartel.com/


Thats is truly unique! Nice work with all the cutting. What method is used? Water, laser?


----------



## Drifbau5

woahh so nice! that front panel is perfect


----------



## dman811

Saw it on facebook during school and couldn't wait to get home to take care of business.


----------



## aRkangeLPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> Thats is truly unique! Nice work with all the cutting. What method is used? Water, laser?


Laser ftw!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> Thats is truly unique! Nice work with all the cutting. What method is used? Water, laser?


Water would destroy that material, too thin. Water's mostly the domain of hardened/cut resistant material.


----------



## Madman chris

Thats one of the nicest mods for this case ive seen!!!

Ive bought all my parts should be coming tomorrow!
went with win 8 in the end.
i am thinking of doing a push pull setup on the h100i, would this make a good difference with noise or performance?
also i have an external hdd 3tb i was wondering if i could crack it open and use the hdd inside the case without losing the data?

Thanks for everyones help its been very useful!















:


----------



## ccRicers

If only I had a laser cutter...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> If only I had a laser cutter...


Its not exactly the easiest thing in the world to do.


----------



## aRkangeLPT

You can have parts like this, and still not having the laser!


----------



## JMRhodes32

Nice work!

What type of mount are you using for the HDD? I've been looking for something just like that.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aRkangeLPT*
> 
> You can have parts like this, and still not having the laser!


Yeah, it could probably be done with a jigsaw and a file, you just need a lot of patience and control


----------



## aRkangeLPT

Or by another way! LOOL

Now srsly, im working in new revision for the front, and more.

@JMRhodes32 - The HDD mount was made by me too, it's a custom made one, very simple btw.


----------



## zachcolton2

Hello everyone,

In addition to my prodigy, I have just purchased the Ronin case by Bitfenix. This company's unique styling has really grown on me. Should be arriving in the mail sometime during the week.


----------



## writetomichael

Here are some photos of my Phenom M with a side window mod:


----------



## clutchmastaflex

Just ordered a Prodigy M to get back into pc's (been a couple years), wondering if anyone's using Corsair H60 cooler and if the radiator blocks the first expansion slot, or rubs against a card in the first slot. Or if anyone has another recommendation for a good cpu cooler in this case, leaving enough room for two 760's.

Thanks

Edit: And it looks like the H110i isn't an option because it completely takes up the 4th expansion slot?


----------



## Denisas P

Hy,
writetomichael, Nice setup. I also considering same case for new build. As I see you using H60i, I would like to get H80i, but not sure if will be enough space in Phenom M. That you think?


----------



## writetomichael

Thanks, the H60 fits easily, as should the H80.

Here is a short video I made of the build, it may help you visualise how much space there is:

http://youtu.be/qDDb11mLTK8


----------



## saxovtsmike

@writetomichael
where did the power buttons and usb´s went to ?


----------



## euf0ria

One lightsource done!


----------



## writetomichael

HI guys,

the power/reset button and usbs are on the other side of the case. both side panes are interchangeable if you flip them upside down. I swapped the 2 ide panels so that i can have a side window on the right hand side. The only downside is that the power and reset symbols are upside down but that is hardly a big deal.

Really recommend that approach, otherwise you have to unplug the front I/O leads every time you want to take the side panel off. Bitfenix should have done this as standard when they designed the case tbh


----------



## DawgBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> 
> One lightsource done!


Perfect.

Nice and clean


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Euf0ria: did you paint the pump, reservoir and top?
How did you do that? Type of paint?

Love the clean of the build!


----------



## euf0ria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> Euf0ria: did you paint the pump, reservoir and top?
> How did you do that? Type of paint?
> 
> Love the clean of the build!


Yesbox, it´s painted with white plastidip approximately 7 thin layers. The good part about Plastidip is that you are able to restore the parts to original as you can peel it off like a second skin. To paint i just masked the technical surfaces like threads and o-ring grooves and sprayed.

Here´s a new picture from yesterday when i installed more lights into the chassis, all i UV


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> 
> One lightsource done!


Thanks!
Maybe I will try it

Love the build


----------



## HavocInferno

Hi everyone,
planning to buy a Samsung 840 Evo soon, and while I could just put it somewhere in the case, I decided I'd rather use a mounting bracket, for tidiness.

Now I wonder, what would be a good mounting bracket (2.5" -> 3.5")?


----------



## euf0ria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> planning to buy a Samsung 840 Evo soon, and while I could just put it somewhere in the case, I decided I'd rather use a mounting bracket, for tidiness.
> 
> Now I wonder, what would be a good mounting bracket (2.5" -> 3.5")?


1. buy one adapterplate of ebay
2. bend some sheet metal
3. drill holes in one off the 3.5" hdd cradles and screw the SSD to this


----------



## funnybutrandom

I haven't seen any talk of the new cases on here at all http://www.overclockers.co.uk/LP/bitfenix_colossus_m.php

Are they also going to be accepted as part of the prodigy family?

I've ordered one to replace my prodigy


----------



## NiKa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnybutrandom*
> 
> I haven't seen any talk of the new cases on here at all http://www.overclockers.co.uk/LP/bitfenix_colossus_m.php
> 
> Are they also going to be accepted as part of the prodigy family?
> 
> I've ordered one to replace my prodigy


Any other reason than the looks of the case?


----------



## funnybutrandom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKa*
> 
> Any other reason than the looks of the case?


nah it was just the looks

I've never really liked the legs on the prodigy, and I liked the colossus, but it was too much of a case for me


----------



## kamikazemonkey

I'm thinking of switching onto a phenom itx... But I have a bitfenix Racon controller right now with a bitfenix spectre pro 140mm, 2 nb eloop for the rad and a 230mm bitfenix spectre (no pwm anyone)
Does the Phenom itx have a front door or something to open and connect the front fan controller?
Any suggestions on how to conect this 4 fans and control them without the Racon?

Hope I explain it well...


----------



## Kurio

Hi mates,

I have a question for you with loops in this case..

I have a 240mm 45mm thickness I'd like to use in this case, but also a 200mm Phobya which fits nativly in front or back, I dont remember.

But I only see ppl with 240mm 30mm and 200mm..

Wont a 240mm 45mm work, isn't there enough space?

Greetings
Kurio


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> Hi mates,
> 
> I have a question for you with loops in this case..
> 
> I have a 240mm 45mm thickness I'd like to use in this case, but also a 200mm Phobya which fits nativly in front or back, I dont remember.
> 
> But I only see ppl with 240mm 30mm and 200mm..
> 
> Wont a 240mm 45mm work, isn't there enough space?
> 
> Greetings
> Kurio


Hi,

The problem with the 45 mm 240 is that you will block the 200mm holes by coming to low. Unless you put your 120mm fans outside the case. Another solution would be to come out of the phobya 200mm by the holes on top (maybe).


----------



## writetomichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writetomichael*
> 
> Here are some photos of my Phenom M with a side window mod:


I am impressed with the cooling in this case - for GPU cooling it is excellent.

I will need to make 2 mods to improve the airflow however:

1. Create a heat shield on the bottom of the case between the PSU exhaust and the 2 intake fans. When the PSU heats up the intake fans draw in a lot of hot air. Perhaps a better PSU than mine would also help (my PSU is terrible)
2. I will need to open up those side ventilation areas on the side of the case - there is actually solid plastic under that mesh, except for a few sporadic holes which is crazy from a design point of view.


----------



## euf0ria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> Hi mates,
> 
> I have a question for you with loops in this case..
> 
> I have a 240mm 45mm thickness I'd like to use in this case, but also a 200mm Phobya which fits nativly in front or back, I dont remember.
> 
> But I only see ppl with 240mm 30mm and 200mm..
> 
> Wont a 240mm 45mm work, isn't there enough space?
> 
> Greetings
> Kurio


If you are willing to do some modding you could always make a new sheet metal plate for the top and move the top rad as far back in the case as possible. Then you could fit the front rad without any problems. Making this also places the top rad 5mm higher than standard because you get rid of the original downbent mounting flanges. In my build i use a 280mm rad 45mm thick (Alphacool Nexxos XT45 280) but i dont have a front rad, just a spectre pro 230mm fan.


----------



## adriangb

Questions for owners of original prodigy:

Has anyone been able to install a 240mm rad in the front while keeping the top ODD bay, by making a hole in the bottom, for example? I have an H100 on my GTX 760, currently ghetto-screwed to the top of the case (sticking out), but I'd like to put it inside. Best place seems to be the front, but there's no clearance.


----------



## MrSharkington

Hi guys, haven't posted in the owners club in a while. I got a new power supply the other day, and I've noticed it'snot entirely straight? like, it's slightly on an angle. This happened with the previous one too. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## elkaos

Hey guys, another one that each club with a white MITX prodigy. ^ ^


----------



## Krazee

Got my case today, damaged....


----------



## kpetros

queeeeeeeeeestion

for those who has in their hands the "M" version of phenom or prodigy

can an 2,5 inch laptop HDD mount on the sidepanel ?

i found an 750gb black for just 50euros and i think it would be great to have 1 ssd + 1 hdd at sidepanel so the insides will be clean

http://cdn.eteknix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/DSC_3789.jpg

the size of the hdd i found is
(WxHxL): 69,85mm , 9.50mm , 100.20mm.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my case today, damaged....


That seems to be a common part for breaking when those cases get damaged during transport.

Did you order it online or did you pick it up at Micro Center?


----------



## Krazee

I ordered it online on NCIX. Sent an RMA there and on the Bitfenix game.


----------



## White Runner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpetros*
> 
> queeeeeeeeeestion
> 
> for those who has in their hands the "M" version of phenom or prodigy
> 
> can an 2,5 inch laptop HDD mount on the sidepanel ?
> 
> i found an 750gb black for just 50euros and i think it would be great to have 1 ssd + 1 hdd at sidepanel so the insides will be clean
> 
> http://cdn.eteknix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/DSC_3789.jpg
> 
> the size of the hdd i found is
> (WxHxL): 69,85mm , 9.50mm , 100.20mm.


That looks just like the side panel mounts on the non M versions of the case, which also do support 2 x 2.5" drives mounted there.


----------



## Bundyka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elkaos*
> 
> Hey guys, another one that each club with a white MITX prodigy. ^ ^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What kind of lightning you using?


----------



## elkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bundyka*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> What kind of lightning you using?


BRIGHT WHITE LED CASE LIGHT KIT (9 LED x 2) MOLEX ** 60CM TAILS **


----------



## kpetros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Runner*
> 
> That looks just like the side panel mounts on the non M versions of the case, which also do support 2 x 2.5" drives mounted there.


thats why i am asking for some1 who owns it , to measure it

cause it "supports" SSDs ,
ssd has 7mm thickness , while 2,5 inch HDD has 10mm thickness
i am just afraid that they are so small that only could fit ssd


----------



## Krazee

So question for the Prodigy owners: I put an LED 230 fan in front, now do I keep the Bitfenix 120 fan in back or put a 140 led fan in the back?


----------



## WiL11o6

Thinking about getting a Phenom Micro ATX but I can't seem to figure out how the PSU setup works. It's setup vertically in the front with the power cord facing the bottom of the case. How does it even fit under the case? Am I missing something obvious here?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> So question for the Prodigy owners: I put an LED 230 fan in front, now do I keep the Bitfenix 120 fan in back or put a 140 led fan in the back?


It's up to you!









I am putting a 140 led in the back.


----------



## kylelols

add me, finally done with the build and loving it


----------



## hernan86

Congrats kylelos


----------



## Wasd.alltheway

Just picked a white one up yesterday at Microcenter for $60. Could'nt be happier with it. Planning to put in a haswell i3 and 650 ti


----------



## Jordan32

Hey, Does anyone know where I can purchase a Green or Blue panel for my prodigy like this

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-BITFENIX-BFC-PRO-300-KOFXA-RP-BITFENIX-PRODIGY-BLACK-MESH-FRONT-PANEL-/400622411265?pt=AU_Components&hash=item5d46f4de01&_uhb=1

I have the red strip on the front at the moment but want to change it to green... does anyone know where I can purchase one that ships to Australia


----------



## bennychen

Hi all, I've done my built with the Phenom ITX but the power supply Corsair RM650 length is too long it wouldn't fit into the case, is there any other options that is short and the fan will not run during low load like my current power supply?


----------



## adriangb

Seasonic fanless of X series (up to the 650W, which I know fits). Or you could do what I did for a while and get long screws that will allow it to stick out in the back.


----------



## bennychen

The Seasonic fanless length is 160mm which is identical to Corsair RM650, why it would fit?


----------



## adriangb

Sorry I forgot this thread is also for phenoms now!


----------



## Seban

Is lack of one rubber feet in the PSU compartment any big deal?
I just discovered after some time that might case have that con.

The PSU is stable on three feet as its tightened by the cables wich are bent and tight plus there is this rail at the back.

Let me know peeps...

/e:

Can Bitfenix send a pack of four or even one rubber feet that is missinf there? Anyone had that issue before?


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Is lack of one rubber feet in the PSU compartment any big deal?
> I just discovered after some time that might case have that con.
> 
> The PSU is stable on three feet as its tightened by the cables wich are bent and tight plus there is this rail at the back.
> 
> Let me know peeps...
> 
> /e:
> 
> Can Bitfenix send a pack of four or even one rubber feet that is missinf there? Anyone had that issue before?


I've been using only 3 feet for months now and it seems to be doing fine. Though with my case I actually lost one. I don't think you can get replacements from bitfenix but you could try


----------



## mugenkid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennychen*
> 
> The Seasonic fanless length is 160mm which is identical to Corsair RM650, why it would fit?


i have a seasonic x 850 in my phenom and its a 160 and it fits right in my case no problem at all


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I ordered it online on NCIX. Sent an RMA there and on the Bitfenix game.


You should be good. I was able to get a replacement when I pre-ordered this case from NCIX. Many of the initial batches came with broken feet brackets.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennychen*
> 
> The Seasonic fanless length is 160mm which is identical to Corsair RM650, why it would fit?


I'm using a Seasonic X750, which is the same size (160mm x 150mm x 86mm). It will fit, but you will have to organize the modular cables before you push the PSU in.

This is what it looks like before I screw it on, so it definitely fits:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> Thinking about getting a Phenom Micro ATX but I can't seem to figure out how the PSU setup works. It's setup vertically in the front with the power cord facing the bottom of the case. How does it even fit under the case? Am I missing something obvious here?


The PSU will intake air from the front and there's an extension cord that is "hidden" along the bottom of the case (photo taken from Bitfenix's website). If you view the picture you will see that the extension cord comes from the front/bottom and goes through towards the rear/bottom. The only problem is that some people have found that their GPUs sometimes hit the cables from the PSU if the GPU is long enough.


----------



## Aquilian

sign me up! I just finished my prodigy mini-itx rig - the first rig I've ever built, actually













The blue light in the second picture is just a reflection of the tv located in the same room. it looks nice though, maybe I should add some blue LEDs in addition to the red ones


----------



## audioholic

Finally going to be finishing up this long awaited build....just a sneak peek at the lights. Of course they are nothing new, but they will look good after my windows are made


----------



## bennychen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mugenkid*
> 
> i have a seasonic x 850 in my phenom and its a 160 and it fits right in my case no problem at all


Mine is 160mm too but it can't fit, is the psu compartment of Prodigy ITX slightly longer compared to Phenom ITX?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennychen*
> 
> Mine is 160mm too but it can't fit, is the psu compartment of Prodigy ITX slightly longer compared to Phenom ITX?


No, they are literally the same case except for the aesthetic changes on the outside.


----------



## ccRicers

I turn the case front down to make it easier to push the PSU in all the way.


----------



## writetomichael




----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> I've been using only 3 feet for months now and it seems to be doing fine. Though with my case I actually lost one. I don't think you can get replacements from bitfenix but you could try


Let me ask this the other way since Im very paranoid - will I be okay with only three feet?

You say it seems, but the PSU cannot move, right? I mean its mounted my screws with a rail/bracket at the back so technicaly it is secured?

The shop where I ordered also contacted Bitfenix (even though I have contacted them myself) and I am awaiting response. I wonder how the shop will react to this one.

Anyway I had a hardocre thought to buy another Bitfenix case because of that missing rubber feet, but that is stupid idea?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Let me ask this the other way since Im very paranoid - will I be okay with only three feet?
> 
> You say it seems, but the PSU cannot move, right? I mean its mounted my screws with a rail/bracket at the back so technicaly it is secured?
> 
> The shop where I ordered also contacted Bitfenix (even though I have contacted them myself) and I am awaiting response. I wonder how the shop will react to this one.
> 
> Anyway I had a hardocre thought to buy another Bitfenix case because of that missing rubber feet, but that is stupid idea?


Don't bother buying another case just for 1 foot, if you need to you can use a piece of rubber as a temporary support, but you really would be fine without it.


----------



## Krazee

Does anyone know how long it takes Bitfenix to reply to damage inquiries?


----------



## doubleyouare

never, they never reply. I received my damaged case over 4 months ago and wrote them immediately... they still haven't gotten back.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Let me ask this the other way since Im very paranoid - will I be okay with only three feet?
> 
> You say it seems, but the PSU cannot move, right? I mean its mounted my screws with a rail/bracket at the back so technicaly it is secured?
> 
> The shop where I ordered also contacted Bitfenix (even though I have contacted them myself) and I am awaiting response. I wonder how the shop will react to this one.
> 
> Anyway I had a hardocre thought to buy another Bitfenix case because of that missing rubber feet, but that is stupid idea?


Relax man it's fine. I've tried to move the psu around when it's screwed in with only 3 feet and nothing happens, it'll be fine. If you're really feeling paranoid just put some sort of putty where the missing foot was supposed to go.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Don't bother buying another case just for 1 foot, if you need to you can use a piece of rubber as a temporary support, but you really would be fine without it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Relax man it's fine. I've tried to move the psu around when it's screwed in with only 3 feet and nothing happens, it'll be fine. If you're really feeling paranoid just put some sort of putty where the missing foot was supposed to go.


TY guys.


----------



## Drifbau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes Bitfenix to reply to damage inquiries?


It was pretty quick for me. But it took forever for me to actually get replacement handles/feet. More than a month! I had the broken screw tabs issue.


----------



## HysteriaUnsaid

So I am new to overclock.net but i saw that you guys have a prodigy/phenom section. I would really like input and ideas on my new build. Here are some pix of how it's going so far. I plan on putting a window in soon and will be getting a 780ti in a month or so. I already know I need to clean up the inside a lot... It's a mess.


----------



## bennychen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HysteriaUnsaid*
> 
> So I am new to overclock.net but i saw that you guys have a prodigy/phenom section. I would really like input and ideas on my new build. Here are some pix of how it's going so far. I plan on putting a window in soon and will be getting a 780ti in a month or so. I already know I need to clean up the inside a lot... It's a mess.


Nice build you have there, seems like we're having the same issue which the corsair rm series doesn't fit completely on the case, which makes me wonder why the other 160mm psu can fit.


----------



## HysteriaUnsaid

Yeah I knew when I got it that it was going to be long and I planned on just using spacers but I didnt think that it would be that long. I am considering taking out the drive cage and cutting out spaces for the PSU cables to come through. That should only leave about 1/4 inch of the PSU coming out of the back.


----------



## Seban

As soon as I hit payday Im gonna change my cooling.

I was thinking of Corsair H100i or maybe H110 - gotta look up the differences to make a decision. I also checked the compatibility with our cases so its not an issue aswell.

The thing that concerns me is what some people been telling me, they tell me that those coolings like Corsair tend to break and spill on the components leaving whole thing damaged etc.

What can you guys tell me about H100i ?


----------



## HysteriaUnsaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> As soon as I hit payday Im gonna change my cooling.
> 
> I was thinking of Corsair H100i or maybe H110 - gotta look up the differences to make a decision. I also checked the compatibility with our cases so its not an issue aswell.
> 
> The thing that concerns me is what some people been telling me, they tell me that those coolings like Corsair tend to break and spill on the components leaving whole thing damaged etc.
> 
> What can you guys tell me about H100i ?


I have had a few of those all in one liquid coolers from corsair and my temps never came close to what a custom loop could do. As far as breaking and spilling water, never heard of it with the corsair coolers.


----------



## Madmanden

I'm thinking about getting a Prodigy M for a renderbox. It would need to fit in my Ikea bookcase, which means 34x34 cm. So could a kind soul please measure the height of the Prodigy without the feet? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> As soon as I hit payday Im gonna change my cooling.
> 
> I was thinking of Corsair H100i or maybe H110 - gotta look up the differences to make a decision. I also checked the compatibility with our cases so its not an issue aswell.
> 
> The thing that concerns me is what some people been telling me, they tell me that those coolings like Corsair tend to break and spill on the components leaving whole thing damaged etc.
> 
> What can you guys tell me about H100i ?


careful with the stock corsair fans. I used to have a h100i in my prodigy and the fans were leaking fan oil which made me think the tubes themselves were leaking.


----------



## Sloryburn

Hello !!!









Is a radiator 240mm and 180mm is suffissant for 2700K and GTX TITAN?

Where it requires 2 x 240 mm?

Thanks


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sloryburn*
> 
> Hello !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a radiator 240mm and 180mm is suffissant for 2700K and GTX TITAN?
> 
> Where it requires 2 x 240 mm?
> 
> Thanks


Yeah that would definitely be enough to handle both. A common setup I see around here is a 240mm rad on top and a 120mm somewhere else. You won't need more unless you're not satisfied with the temps.


----------



## CrSt3r

There is still the opportunity to go 240mm top + 200mm front ...


----------



## Seban

I am after a fresh installation of H100i but I seem to have something confusing.

OCCT seems to report that core 0 temp is 55 degrees, but there is no such thing on Corsair Link, Real Temp, HWMonitor or in UEFI. So mifght this be a confusion with that USB driver of the pump causing some misleading information. I mean how can one core be at 55 C while others are normal.



Here is the screen of OCCT a minute or few secs earlyier:



So it was normal and its not like it was instatly 55. It just shows after some time and when I restart OCCT is normal again.

Any ideas guys?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennychen*
> 
> Nice build you have there, seems like we're having the same issue which the corsair rm series doesn't fit completely on the case, which makes me wonder why the other 160mm psu can fit.


It might be cause our Seasonic PSUs have a different type of "sleeving" for the wires. All the wires are bundled together instead of being separated individually. This makes it easier for them to bend where you connect them to the PSU, hence why it's possible to get our 160mm PSUs flush with the rear panel of the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sloryburn*
> 
> Hello !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a radiator 240mm and 180mm is suffissant for 2700K and GTX TITAN?
> 
> Where it requires 2 x 240 mm?
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Yeah that would definitely be enough to handle both. A common setup I see around here is a 240mm rad on top and a 120mm somewhere else. You won't need more unless you're not satisfied with the temps.


The above statement is pretty true. You don't need more than a 240mm + 120mm for a CPU + GPU, but if you want super silent operation, you'll have to go bigger or get thicker rads, which are hard to fit in the Prodigy.


----------



## MrSharkington

Hey guys, I'm trying to make my prodigy as silent as possible. I was just wondering how necessary the front fan is? I have a solid front panel so it isnt like it's pulling in much air, would it make much of a difference taking it out?


----------



## Sloryburn

That's just wait the parcel!

By against the best sense for the liquid is:

Pump> cpu> 240> gpu> 200> pump ...

Pump> gpu> 240> cpu> 200> pump ...

I think for the second assembly according to other forum

Thank you!


----------



## Krazee

I love this case but the customer services sucks big time. No reply fro NCIX or Bitfenix about my broken feet. Build is completed. PSU all sleeved. WIll post some pics later


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I love this case but the customer services sucks big time. No reply fro NCIX or Bitfenix about my broken feet. Build is completed. PSU all sleeved. WIll post some pics later


Have you PM'ed @xbournex?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Let me ask this the other way since Im very paranoid - will I be okay with only three feet?
> 
> You say it seems, but the PSU cannot move, right? I mean its mounted my screws with a rail/bracket at the back so technicaly it is secured?
> 
> The shop where I ordered also contacted Bitfenix (even though I have contacted them myself) and I am awaiting response. I wonder how the shop will react to this one.
> 
> Anyway I had a hardocre thought to buy another Bitfenix case because of that missing rubber feet, but that is stupid idea?


Look for these in your home country...

http://www.amazon.com/3M-Scotch-SJ5300-Self-Adhesive-Bumpers/dp/B002OTNGPQ/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1387048824&sr=8-15&keywords=rubber+pads


----------



## audioholic

Finally got the Prodigy able to be used. Still have a long way to go. Custom cables, window side panels and some tweaking.


----------



## longroadtrip

Looking good audio!


----------



## neo0031

Hey owners. I've got a few questions for Phenom M owners if they can reply. Thanks in advance! Planning to get this case in January, among a few other parts.


Does the case feel small? The only reason I'm considering the case is because I have an mATX motherboard (I'm pretty sure... Someone check for me, ha.) and I want to downsize my case. But if the case isn't small, then what's the point... Yes I've looked at measurements, but really thinking if there are smaller mATX cases.
Would the case benefit lots from a semi/modular PSU?
It would fit a card of EVGA GTX 760 ACX length, right? Linus confirmed. Ignore.
Would it accommodate the ever-so-prominent cooler, the CM Hyper 212 Evo? And if I does, would it take away space from that HDD tray thing that goes on?
With an enclosure of such a size, would a blower type card be recommended instead, even if it means sacrificing performance?

Sorry for the many questions, and any help would be appreciated. Thank you!









EDIT: And yes, I do plan on switching the two side panels around, so that the panel w/ power button would be on the other side.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Hey owners. I've got a few questions for Phenom M owners if they can reply. Thanks in advance! Planning to get this case in January, among a few other parts.
> 
> 
> Does the case feel small? The only reason I'm considering the case is because I have an mATX motherboard (I'm pretty sure... Someone check for me, ha.) and I want to downsize my case. But if the case isn't small, then what's the point... Yes I've looked at measurements, but really thinking if there are smaller mATX cases.
> Would the case benefit lots from a semi/modular PSU?
> It would fit a card of EVGA GTX 760 ACX length, right? Linus confirmed. Ignore.
> Would it accommodate the ever-so-prominent cooler, the CM Hyper 212 Evo? And if I does, would it take away space from that HDD tray thing that goes on?
> With an enclosure of such a size, would a blower type card be recommended instead, even if it means sacrificing performance?
> 
> Sorry for the many questions, and any help would be appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: And yes, I do plan on switching the two side panels around, so that the panel w/ power button would be on the other side.


-Not really, I mean it feels smaller than ATX cases but if you want compact, Silverstone, Lian-Li, EVGA make smaller cases but they are mITX, so for mATX it's small enough without sacrificing anything.
-It would look cleaner, the less wires you have running through your case the more air flow you can have. I tend to like custom wire lengths but I also sleeve my own cables so I can do that.
-Yes, it can have much bigger coolers than that, the 212 is a midsize air cooler, compared to the monster air coolers out today that can fit inside. Edit: I just remembered that you are going with mATX so I will let others answer that.
-If you are talking about a PCI Slot fan case exhaust blower then it will not help that much. If you have plenty of good fans in your case, that would be all you need.

*Love questions, Love answers! Both are always welcomed here.
**All of my answers are based on my own opinions and thoughts.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> -Not really, I mean it feels smaller than ATX cases but if you want compact, Silverstone, Lian-Li, EVGA make smaller cases but they are mITX, so for mATX it's small enough without sacrificing anything.
> -It would look cleaner, the less wires you have running through your case the more air flow you can have. I tend to like custom wire lengths but I also sleeve my own cables so I can do that.
> -Yes, it can have much bigger coolers than that, the 212 is a midsize air cooler, compared to the monster air coolers out today that can fit inside. Edit: I just remembered that you are going with mATX so I will let others answer that.
> -If you are talking about a PCI Slot fan case exhaust blower then it will not help that much. If you have plenty of good fans in your case, that would be all you need.
> 
> *Love questions, Love answers! Both are always welcomed here.
> **All of my answers are based on my own opinions and thoughts.


Thank you so much for your insights. +Rep indeed.

As for the blower, I think I wasn't being clear enough. I meant the types of cooler. Blower type would be Titan-type cooler, and non blower type would be ACX/DirectCUII/Twin Frozr etc coolers. I didn't mean extra coolers/PCIe accessories.

My reason for concern is that in the Phenom mATX, the graphics card would be up top, but the fan filter is also up top. Meaning the GPU would get great fresh air, but the hot air would be blown towards and across other components in the case. Would a blower type card be better in this regards, or I should just go with a graphics card with a better cooler, and make sure the case gets efficient flow and not worry about it? (Efficient flow is subjective, lol)


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Have you PM'ed @xbournex?


I did and no reply


----------



## dman811

IDK then.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> -Not really, I mean it feels smaller than ATX cases but if you want compact, Silverstone, Lian-Li, EVGA make smaller cases but they are mITX, so for mATX it's small enough without sacrificing anything.
> -It would look cleaner, the less wires you have running through your case the more air flow you can have. I tend to like custom wire lengths but I also sleeve my own cables so I can do that.
> -Yes, it can have much bigger coolers than that, the 212 is a midsize air cooler, compared to the monster air coolers out today that can fit inside. Edit: I just remembered that you are going with mATX so I will let others answer that.
> -If you are talking about a PCI Slot fan case exhaust blower then it will not help that much. If you have plenty of good fans in your case, that would be all you need.
> 
> *Love questions, Love answers! Both are always welcomed here.
> **All of my answers are based on my own opinions and thoughts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Thank you so much for your insights. +Rep indeed.
> 
> As for the blower, I think I wasn't being clear enough. I meant the types of cooler. Blower type would be Titan-type cooler, and non blower type would be ACX/DirectCUII/Twin Frozr etc coolers. I didn't mean extra coolers/PCIe accessories.
> 
> My reason for concern is that in the Phenom mATX, the graphics card would be up top, but the fan filter is also up top. Meaning the GPU would get great fresh air, but the hot air would be blown towards and across other components in the case. Would a blower type card be better in this regards, or I should just go with a graphics card with a better cooler, and make sure the case gets efficient flow and not worry about it? (Efficient flow is subjective, lol)


Its width is larger than most cases, but height wise its smaller than mid towers by about 7-8 inches. Evga's only case is double the cost and not that much smaller.

If you leave the case vented as it is stock (no windows) and put the proper AF fans in it cooling will not be an issue. I'm running a prodigy with a 3770k and a 7990 that does 1400mhz and it stays safe for well over an hour.

Blower cards a louder and less efficient by default (assuming you mean the single fan blower solution found on 7900 ref cards)


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Its width is larger than most cases, but height wise its smaller than mid towers by about 7-8 inches. Evga's only case is double the cost and not that much smaller.
> 
> If you leave the case vented as it is stock (no windows) and put the proper AF fans in it cooling will not be an issue. I'm running a prodigy with a 3770k and a 7990 that does 1400mhz and it stays safe for well over an hour.
> 
> Blower cards a louder and less efficient by default (assuming you mean the single fan blower solution found on 7900 ref cards)


Thanks! Was going to rep you and realised you were a staff...

Yes I did mean Single fan blower cards as such. I will get the EVGA 760 w/ ACX then.

Now to contemplate if I really can afford, and want the case, and if I should get a few fans with it as well. AFAIK it comes with 2 basic Bitfenix Spectre/pros? Might get an AF140 for the rear and some AF120 for the other slots... The current 120 fans I have need to be routed to their own PCIe slot (control) and THEN to PSU... may not be possible in such a small enclosure with NO cable management space... Hmm.

Thanks again though!


----------



## Kokin

^
The matx versions of the Phenom/Prodigy don't really provide places to hide the wires, so you'd have to zip tie them together to keep it nice and clean. Also be wary of modular cables conflicting with the length of the graphics card, but the EVGA 760 ACX should be okay since it is standard length.


----------



## neo0031

I wonder if anyone can confirm if that tiny hole (pic attached) will be able to route the 8 pin power connector through the back? Or is it useless, and the motherboard tray side will provide no room at all for a cable?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I wonder if anyone can confirm if that tiny hole (pic attached) will be able to route the 8 pin power connector through the back? Or is it useless, and the motherboard tray side will provide no room at all for a cable?


This picture from the review from OC3D shows that the motherboard actually covers part of that hole. It does seem possible to route the 8-pin CPU cable first before you place the motherboard though and since there is plenty of space between the PSU and the side panel, you could just stuff all your cables there with zip-ties to conceal them from view.



I really don't like the layout of the matx version and as much as I love Bitfenix, I would recommend considering the Aerocool Dead Silence case or Xigmatek Aquila case if you're a fan of the horizontal mounting. The downside would be only having 4 PCI-E slots, so it's not as forgiving as the Prodigy/Phenom nor the CaseLabs S5.


----------



## neo0031

I admit I've had a look at the Xigmatek. But that edgy look... I like my minimal, and the only reason I'm not going for a FD Define Mini is that the case is only a few CM short of it's full ATX counterpart.... and my main goal is to downsize... And stuck with a REALLY crappy mATX board with limited funds to upgrade... But the Xigmatek does have a more reasonable layout.

As for the Aerocool, I currently am rocking a much inferior Aerocool case, but I can't say I'm a fan of their design and/or worksmanship...

Maybe I'll just have to make do with the case? But man I really want to downsize during this overhaul...

Decisions decisions....


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I admit I've had a look at the Xigmatek. But that edgy look... I like my minimal, and the only reason I'm not going for a FD Define Mini is that the case is only a few CM short of it's full ATX counterpart.... and my main goal is to downsize... And stuck with a REALLY crappy mATX board with limited funds to upgrade... But the Xigmatek does have a more reasonable layout.
> 
> As for the Aerocool, I currently am rocking a much inferior Aerocool case, but I can't say I'm a fan of their design and/or worksmanship...
> 
> Maybe I'll just have to make do with the case? But man I really want to downsize during this overhaul...
> 
> Decisions decisions....


Spend a few days making a list of exactly what you want from a case, and then look for the closes match. I've had clients make a case completely custom before because there wasn't something that gave them what they needed.


----------



## HartfordWhalers

*Proposed Build:*
*
Case:* Bitfenix Prodigy
*CPU:* Core i5-3570K
*MB:* Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT
*GPU:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB
*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2)
*PSU:* SeaSonic 660W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
*HD:* Samsung 840 Evo 120 GB
*Cooling:* Corsair H100i for CPU, Fans140mm Rear, 200mm Front.

In the midst of a Prodigy build myself and I could use some help/advice. I have all the above components but the cooler for my CPU at the moment. I am not sure how to cool the CPU/GPU. Original plan was to use a CLC like a H100i mounted on top of the case on the CPU and air cool the GTX 770?

Just saw the Kraken G10 was released, so is there / what would be the best combination to fit two all in one coolers in the case (one for the CPU and one for the GPU)? As for room - I am using an SSD and have already removed both HD cages, as well as the 5.25" drive cage, So I have the top (240mm) and front (200?) spaces available if need be. Which of any 2 Asetek CLCs would fit in the case and also allow proper air flow? The following are listed on NZXTs website for compatible CLCs for their GPU water cooling bracket:

NZXT : Kraken X60, Kraken X40
Corsair : H110, H90, H75 , H55 , H50
Antec : KUHLER H2O 920V4, KUHLER H2O 620V4, KUHLER H2O 920, KUHLER H2O 620
Thermaltake : Water 3.0 Extreme, Water 3.0 Pro, Water 3.0 Performer, Water 2.0 Extreme, Water 2.0 Pro, Water 2.0 Performer
Zalman : LQ-320, LQ-315, LQ-310

Any thoughts/ideas?

PS: Love the Prodigy case, building my first gaming computer just around it.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Live from a local area mixing event. Lol it was bored all day so I furmarked it over lunch.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HartfordWhalers*
> 
> *Proposed Build:*
> *
> Case:* Bitfenix Prodigy
> *CPU:* Core i5-3570K
> *MB:* Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT
> *GPU:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB
> *RAM:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2)
> *PSU:* SeaSonic 660W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
> *HD:* Samsung 840 Evo 120 GB
> *Cooling:* Corsair H100i for CPU, Fans140mm Rear, 200mm Front.
> 
> In the midst of a Prodigy build myself and I could use some help/advice. I have all the above components but the cooler for my CPU at the moment. I am not sure how to cool the CPU/GPU. Original plan was to use a CLC like a H100i mounted on top of the case on the CPU and air cool the GTX 770?
> 
> Just saw the Kraken G10 was released, so is there / what would be the best combination to fit two all in one coolers in the case (one for the CPU and one for the GPU)? As for room - I am using an SSD and have already removed both HD cages, as well as the 5.25" drive cage, So I have the top (240mm) and front (200?) spaces available if need be. Which of any 2 Asetek CLCs would fit in the case and also allow proper air flow? The following are listed on NZXTs website for compatible CLCs for their GPU water cooling bracket:
> 
> NZXT : Kraken X60, Kraken X40
> Corsair : H110, H90, H75 , H55 , H50
> Antec : KUHLER H2O 920V4, KUHLER H2O 620V4, KUHLER H2O 920, KUHLER H2O 620
> Thermaltake : Water 3.0 Extreme, Water 3.0 Pro, Water 3.0 Performer, Water 2.0 Extreme, Water 2.0 Pro, Water 2.0 Performer
> Zalman : LQ-320, LQ-315, LQ-310
> 
> Any thoughts/ideas?
> 
> PS: Love the Prodigy case, building my first gaming computer just around it.


Any of them will actually work well. The only thing is if you decide to go 2x 240mm CLC, you will have to place one at the front and offset the top one (towards the rear) by drilling new holes. Otherwise, you're pretty much set by having one CLC as 240mm and another as 120/140mm (preferably thicker) at the front or the rear.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> 
> 
> Live from a local area mixing event. Lol it was bored all day so I furmarked it over lunch.


lol I'm amused at seeing a Prodigy case for a DJ gig.


----------



## JayKthnx

If you plan to put both on water, I'd suggest cheap air cooling and building a custom loop when you have the funds for a cleaner look and better performance. Also, GPU mounted aio water kits don't have any cooling solution for the gpu's power section, meaning you'll still require heatsinks mounted on all of those components to properly cool them, and will also require proper airflow to go with, which would be difficult to attain with radiators mounted everywhere.


----------



## HuwSharpe

So i have decided to do away with my white Bitfenix Prodigy, simply because it is too big for what is now in it, plus it was a project i never really completed. If anyone has a requirement for the whole case or any part of it let us know by PM, it is pretty much in perfect condition, open to offers, not looking for much, just a reason to let it go to someone who will use it rather than stick it in the loft with the rest of the cases lol.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HartfordWhalers*
> 
> *Proposed Build:*
> *
> Case:* Bitfenix Prodigy
> _*CPU:* Core i5-3570K
> *MB:* Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT_
> *GPU:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB
> *RAM:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2)
> *PSU:* SeaSonic 660W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
> *HD:* Samsung 840 Evo 120 GB
> *Cooling:* Corsair H100i for CPU, Fans140mm Rear, 200mm Front.
> 
> In the midst of a Prodigy build myself and I could use some help/advice. I have all the above components but the cooler for my CPU at the moment. I am not sure how to cool the CPU/GPU. Original plan was to use a CLC like a H100i mounted on top of the case on the CPU and air cool the GTX 770?
> 
> Just saw the Kraken G10 was released, so is there / what would be the best combination to fit two all in one coolers in the case (one for the CPU and one for the GPU)? As for room - I am using an SSD and have already removed both HD cages, as well as the 5.25" drive cage, So I have the top (240mm) and front (200?) spaces available if need be. Which of any 2 Asetek CLCs would fit in the case and also allow proper air flow? The following are listed on NZXTs website for compatible CLCs for their GPU water cooling bracket:
> 
> NZXT : Kraken X60, Kraken X40
> Corsair : H110, H90, H75 , H55 , H50
> Antec : KUHLER H2O 920V4, KUHLER H2O 620V4, KUHLER H2O 920, KUHLER H2O 620
> Thermaltake : Water 3.0 Extreme, Water 3.0 Pro, Water 3.0 Performer, Water 2.0 Extreme, Water 2.0 Pro, Water 2.0 Performer
> Zalman : LQ-320, LQ-315, LQ-310
> 
> Any thoughts/ideas?
> 
> PS: Love the Prodigy case, building my first gaming computer just around it.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Any of them will actually work well. The only thing is if you decide to go 2x 240mm CLC, you will have to place one at the front and offset the top one (towards the rear) by drilling new holes. Otherwise, you're pretty much set by having one CLC as 240mm and another as 120/140mm (preferably thicker) at the front or the rear.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> If you plan to put both on water, I'd suggest cheap air cooling and building a custom loop when you have the funds for a cleaner look and better performance. Also, GPU mounted aio water kits don't have any cooling solution for the gpu's power section, meaning you'll still require heatsinks mounted on all of those components to properly cool them, and will also require proper airflow to go with, which would be difficult to attain with radiators mounted everywhere.






Please tell me I am not the only one that noticed this??? I really hope you don't have those parts yet HartfordWhalers because the i5 3570K will not work with the VI Impact... that would be the i5 4670K...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> If you plan to put both on water, I'd suggest cheap air cooling and building a custom loop when you have the funds for a cleaner look and better performance. Also, GPU mounted aio water kits don't have any cooling solution for the gpu's power section, meaning you'll still require heatsinks mounted on all of those components to properly cool them, and will also require proper airflow to go with, which would be difficult to attain with radiators mounted everywhere.


He mentioned the NZXT Kraken G10, which is a bracket that specifically targets the issues of mounting an AIO + cooling the VRMs of the GPU. While I would recommend a full custom loop, he would be spending somewhere in the $400~500 region if he were to get all his parts new. Buying used would probably bring it down to $200~300, but he may not want to deal with the maintenance.

Here's a picture of the G10 bracket:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Please tell me I am not the only one that noticed this??? I really hope you don't have those parts yet HartfordWhalers because the i5 3570K will not work with the VI Impact... that would be the i5 4670K...


Oh wow you're right. I didn't even notice it since I only looked at the GPU when I skimmed through the list.

As mentioned, the i5 3570K is only for Socket 1155 boards (typically Z77), while the Asus Impact is a Socket 1150 (Z87 chipset) board, so you'll need an i5 4670K with it.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> He mentioned the NZXT Kraken G10, which is a bracket that specifically targets the issues of mounting an AIO + cooling the VRMs of the GPU. While I would recommend a full custom loop, he would be spending somewhere in the $400~500 region if he were to get all his parts new. Buying used would probably bring it down to $200~300, but he may not want to deal with the maintenance.


I find it hard to believe just a fan alone can properly cool the vrm's, regardless of what their faq says. Don't get me wrong, I love nzxt. In just a bit skeptical of their bracket. Also, I'm not a fan of clc's personally, though to each their own. Still think the stifled airflow in the case could raise an issue or two with rads everywhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 
> Please tell me I am not the only one that noticed this??? I really hope you don't have those parts yet HartfordWhalers because the i5 3570K will not work with the VI Impact... that would be the i5 4670K...


I skimmed right over it thinking about cooling solutions with the case. Good catch.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I find it hard to believe just a fan alone can properly cool the vrm's, regardless of what their faq says. Don't get me wrong, I love nzxt. In just a bit skeptical of their bracket. Also, I'm not a fan of clc's personally, though to each their own. Still think the stifled airflow in the case could raise an issue or two with rads everywhere.
> I skimmed right over it thinking about cooling solutions with the case. Good catch.


It's sadly better than many non-reference coolers that don't have a heatsink on the VRMs and only get cooling from the hot air coming from the heatsink of the GPU. I'm not arguing that you're wrong though, an aftermarket cooler is definitely worth it over a CLC.

I've had full custom water cooling since the Prodigy launched and haven't encountered airflow issues regarding multiple rads, but CLC setups aren't anywhere as effective as my loop either.


----------



## JayKthnx

I mean airflow for cooling south bridge, vrm's etc. Everything not covered by a clc will be starved due to the rads in such a small case I would think. Perhaps I'm wrong though.

Edit: on a side note, I'm working on windows for my prodigy right now, as well as a couple other modifications. Will post pictures and/or start a build log soonish.


----------



## Biggu

Just got my prodigy build going

I did the following
Asrock z87e-itx
Intel 4670k
Plextor 256gb mSATA under the mobo
Evga 750B
Evga gtx 670

And I'm going to be water cooling it here soon since I like all my stuff water cooled. I'm up in the air if I want to do hard tubing or not. This is my LAN build for quakecon 2014.


----------



## HartfordWhalers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 
> Please tell me I am not the only one that noticed this??? I really hope you don't have those parts yet HartfordWhalers because the i5 3570K will not work with the VI Impact... that would be the i5 4670K...


4670k it is! I made quite the typo there, oops.


----------



## HartfordWhalers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I find it hard to believe just a fan alone can properly cool the vrm's, regardless of what their faq says. Don't get me wrong, I love nzxt. In just a bit skeptical of their bracket. Also, I'm not a fan of clc's personally, though to each their own. Still think the stifled airflow in the case could raise an issue or two with rads everywhere.
> I skimmed right over it thinking about cooling solutions with the case. Good catch.


This is my first build and I have no experience with water cooling. I know at least for me, that is what makes CLCs so enticing. The fact they are no maintenance and no assembly means I can't screw it up. Also the cost for a CLC (around $100) even if it's two of them are much cheaper than a custom 2 radiator loop
system that I have to assemble and maintain myself. That's why the Kraken G10 looks so interesting.


----------



## HartfordWhalers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Any of them will actually work well. The only thing is if you decide to go 2x 240mm CLC, you will have to place one at the front and offset the top one (towards the rear) by drilling new holes. Otherwise, you're pretty much set by having one CLC as 240mm and another as 120/140mm (preferably thicker) at the front or the rear.


This is what I was thinking: using a 240 for the CPU (4670k) and a 120/140 for the gpu. 240 would have to go on top, what would be the best place for the 140 - would it fit in the rear with a 240 on top? Don't want to have airflow issues with two radiators in the way as well?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HartfordWhalers*
> 
> This is what I was thinking: using a 240 for the CPU (4670k) and a 120/140 for the gpu. 240 would have to go on top, what would be the best place for the 140 - would it fit in the rear with a 240 on top? Don't want to have airflow issues with two radiators in the way as well?


I've experimented with just about config with a 240 mm and 120mm. I like having the 120mm as intake at the front, the 240mm as exhaust at the top, and having the rear as intake (needs a filter).

Having both rads as intake @ the front/top and rear as the only exhaust heats up the motherboard too much and is not a balanced airflow.

Having the rads at the top and rear can work but you need a lot of airflow from the front. I had the worst temps with this setup, but it also forced me to abandon push/pull fans.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I've experimented with just about config with a 240 mm and 120mm. I like having the 120mm as intake at the front, the 240mm as exhaust at the top, and having the rear as intake (needs a filter).
> 
> Having both rads as intake @ the front/top and rear as the only exhaust heats up the motherboard too much and is not a balanced airflow.
> 
> Having the rads at the top and rear can work but you need a lot of airflow from the front. I had the worst temps with this setup, but it also forced me to abandon push/pull fans.


This information is pretty useful for me, so, since you have a dual+single 120mm rad config, I am hoping that routing the single 120mm rad is enough to cool the CPU, as I will be stressing the GPU more than anything. Basically, the loop will go CPU -> 120 -> GPU -> 240 -> Reservoir / pump.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> This information is pretty useful for me, so, since you have a dual+single 120mm rad config, I am hoping that routing the single 120mm rad is enough to cool the CPU, as I will be stressing the GPU more than anything. Basically, the loop will go CPU -> 120 -> GPU -> 240 -> Reservoir / pump.


If they are on the same loop, both the CPU and GPU will be cooled equally.







Water takes a lot of energy/heat in order to increase in temp and since the water is moving very quickly, it isn't exposed to the heat long enough before it reaches the radiators, so temps are largely reliant on your ambient temp.

Try to route your loop to be as clean as possible since you're very limited on space in the Prodigy. That said, I have a similar layout. My loop goes res/pump -> CPU -> 240mm -> GPU -> 120mm -> res/pump. Switching the order around didn't change temps, hence why the cleanest routing is the best for when you're draining/reapplying your tubes.


----------



## HavocInferno

Guys, I have some sort of issue here.

I have a Bitfenix Prodigy and a Gigabyte GA-H87N-WiFi board inside it.

When I plug my headset's audio and mic jack into the side-panel connectors, the person on the other end (in this case Steam voice chat with my buddy) can hear me talking as well as all the audio playback on my end. So say if I play music, he hears it as well, kinda muffled though. And he hears his voice as well.

Now I thought my mic was picking up the audio from the headset's speakers, HOWEVER, if I plug both jacks in the motherboards rear connectors, everything's fine.

I tried everything. Well, the few things there are, like just switching the jacks (so mic goes audio and vice versa). Nothing helped. It's like idk, the sidepanel connectors are screwed up somehow, transmitting both signals as audio input.

Thing is, I can't settle with the headset plugged into the rear ports as that's where I want my external speakers to go and also now my cables go straight over the desk which is bad too.

Anyone know what is going on? Anyone had similar problems? Or is my sidepanel broken?

tl;dr: If Headset plugged into sidepanel -> audio playback + mic input is sent as input (other person hears both), if Headset plugged into rear ports -> all fine.

ED: my brother guesses it's crosstalk on the cables from the sidepanel ports to the mainboard which could be solved by using shrouded cables instead of whatever is inside there atm.


----------



## HartfordWhalers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I've experimented with just about config with a 240 mm and 120mm. I like having the 120mm as intake at the front, the 240mm as exhaust at the top, and having the rear as intake (needs a filter).
> 
> Having both rads as intake @ the front/top and rear as the only exhaust heats up the motherboard too much and is not a balanced airflow.
> 
> Having the rads at the top and rear can work but you need a lot of airflow from the front. I had the worst temps with this setup, but it also forced me to abandon push/pull fans.


So what you think is best is to have a 140 radiator serving and an intake, as well with the 120 fan in the front. Have exhaust through the 240 radiator at the top of case? A 140 radiator has enough clearance to be mounted with a 240 radiator as well ( I don't have a radiator currently to measure)?

This Prodigy case I have has the clear window case and not the vent holes (Damn blue and green can't get a vented side), which is why I thought of the Kraken G10 watercooling idea for the GPU. I was originally going to run a closed loop 240 radiator at the top of the case exhausting, a 140mm fan in the back and 230mm fan in the front serving as intakes.


----------



## MrSharkington

Would a reference R9 290 overheat in the prodigy with a sidewindow? I know the cards are designed to run hot but i'm a little concerned due to there being no ventilation on the side, just a window. I'm thinking about upgrading but theres no point if its just going to throttle and over heat. Can anyone give me some of their insight towards this?


----------



## Aquilian

I don't know about the R9 290. However, I was using a setup similar to your Honey Badger (panel with side window, asus gtx 670 DC2), and I replaced the side window with the perforated plate shortly after completing my build (once I noticed that temps quickly rose to pretty high levels under load). It's my first build and I was/am afraid of overheating the components. With the perforated plate, temps are within normal ranges under load. Did you ever encounter any problems regarding overheating with your current build? How hot does your current card get under load?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HartfordWhalers*
> 
> So what you think is best is to have a 140 radiator serving and an intake, as well with the 120 fan in the front. Have exhaust through the 240 radiator at the top of case? A 140 radiator has enough clearance to be mounted with a 240 radiator as well ( I don't have a radiator currently to measure)?
> 
> This Prodigy case I have has the clear window case and not the vent holes (Damn blue and green can't get a vented side), which is why I thought of the Kraken G10 watercooling idea for the GPU. I was originally going to run a closed loop 240 radiator at the top of the case exhausting, a 140mm fan in the back and 230mm fan in the front serving as intakes.


The problem with sticking a rad at the rear is that you have to offset your top rad towards the front a bit or you would have to have the fan for the rear rad OUTSIDE the case. However, this allows you to have a huge 200/230mm fan at the front for massive airflow. Otherwise you would have to stick the GPU rad towards the front and run it with another front intake.

If it helps you visualize what I'm talking about, here is what my setup looks like:



As you can see, the rear only has space for a fan or a rad, but not both as the 240mm @ the top is blocking it off.



However, you could offset the 240mm towards the front and it will work. This is what my front currently looks like, so there is definitely space for a rad+fan at the rear.



If you're interested in what it looks like with a rad+fan at the rear and an offset top rad, here is a photo I took when I tried out that orientation.



As you can see here, the top rad had to be moved all the way to the front to make it fit.



With this setup, I lost being able to use 2x 120mm intakes at the front and I couldn't do push/pull on my rads, so temps suffered quite a lot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Would a reference R9 290 overheat in the prodigy with a sidewindow? I know the cards are designed to run hot but i'm a little concerned due to there being no ventilation on the side, just a window. I'm thinking about upgrading but theres no point if its just going to throttle and over heat. Can anyone give me some of their insight towards this?


It's a big issue with this case, but as long as you have sufficient intake in the front, your GPU shouldn't be starving for air. A few people who went from the slotted panel to the windowed panel saw a rise of anywhere from 3~10C+. I would honestly wait for the aftermarket R9 290s since the reference runs way too hot without a waterblock or aftermarket cooling. It's at least worth waiting for the mining craze to die down a bit so prices for the 290 would go back down to where it used to be.


----------



## ccRicers

Hey Kurisu, thanks for showing us those pics. It really helps me visualize my possible setup, before having all the radiators on hand with me. The first pic kind of worries me, because I wanted to put a 40mm thick rad on the rear, and put the fan outside of the case, but it looks like there's not even enough for that. A 25 mm thick fan just barely fits in that space.

I could probably do with flipping the top radiator around so that the ports are on the front, and add the tubing with some 90-degree fittings. Also, my fans will be on the top of the rad to pull air out.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Hey Kurisu, thanks for showing us those pics. It really helps me visualize my possible setup, before having all the radiators on hand with me. The first pic kind of worries me, because I wanted to put a 40mm thick rad on the rear, and put the fan outside of the case, but it looks like there's not even enough for that. A 25 mm thick fan just barely fits in that space.
> 
> I could probably do with flipping the top radiator around so that the ports are on the front, and add the tubing with some 90-degree fittings. Also, my fans will be on the top of the rad to pull air out.


No problem! I wanted to take a break from studying so these forums are great for that.







Just glad to be finally done with exams.

That said, you would be forced to place the rad ports towards the front if you were to put a 40mm thick rad at the rear, but it will work. I generally like push setups over pull as you get better temps, but I currently do push/pull for my top rad since it helps lower noise (4 fans in very low speeds are similar to 2 fans in medium speed).


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> No problem! I wanted to take a break from studying so these forums are great for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just glad to be finally done with exams.
> 
> That said, you would be forced to place the rad ports towards the front if you were to put a 40mm thick rad at the rear, but it will work. I generally like push setups over pull as you get better temps, but I currently do push/pull for my top rad since it helps lower noise (4 fans in very low speeds are similar to 2 fans in medium speed).


I am attaching my reservoir underneath the top rad with this mounting bracket, which is why I have considered a pull setup. I was guessing that putting the fans right in between would cause the res to block air flow to them.

As far as putting the ports towards the front, I also realize I would need more tubing to go from the port to the reservoir. Could possibly get more cluttered. If I have no other choice I might have to drill more holes on the top of the case so it will allow me to move the rad even closer towards the front while having the ports in the back. I'll have to do some test fits when I get back home.


----------



## Piero

i need someones opinion on this.
i am making a prodigy build very simillar to this guys:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2yOnwjaWfs

(i am having red with black panel)

do you think i will get a looot of hate or what?

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/2mfOY


----------



## SniperTeamTango

My 7990 really didn't like the window, and yeah, but 760s are much cooler cards. I wouldnt mod the window panel, i'd buy one, just in case.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piero*
> 
> i need someones opinion on this.
> i am making a prodigy build very simillar to this guys:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2yOnwjaWfs
> 
> (i am having red with black panel)
> 
> do you think i will get a looot of hate or what?
> 
> http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/2mfOY


That guy could get a windowed panel colored RED instead of black which ruins the whole case. It would only make sense if the other panel would be black too. Then it would be black-red mix. Front panel could also be changed to black red and the whole thing would look like small GMC truck from the A-Team.


----------



## omrheadshoto

Could someone tell me if a Corsair RM750 would fit in the prodigy? The ITX version?


----------



## AJR1775

Just picked up a Phenom Itx, didnt want to wait on the Colossus-I and $70.00 was just too good to turn down.


----------



## Piero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> That guy could get a windowed panel colored RED instead of black which ruins the whole case. It would only make sense if the other panel would be black too. Then it would be black-red mix. Front panel could also be changed to black red and the whole thing would look like small GMC truck from the A-Team.


Thanks dude, I'm only 14 but i was thinking of getting black mesh front and modding the other side panel, too change the side led to red and adding a window on that side.


----------



## Aquilian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piero*
> 
> i need someones opinion on this.
> i am making a prodigy build very simillar to this guys:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2yOnwjaWfs
> 
> (i am having red with black panel)
> 
> do you think i will get a looot of hate or what?
> 
> http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/2mfOY


I've got a similar prodigy build (see below in my sign.), and my GTX 670 started to heat up quickly with the window side panel. Heat levels are normal now that I use the perforated side panel. I might have to add that an overall low noise level was/is quite important to me, so I chose my build's cooling with that in mind, in particular as regards the case fans. maybe that's why the window side panel didn't work out so well in my case...


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> Could someone tell me if a Corsair RM750 would fit in the prodigy? The ITX version?


That PSU is 180mm, the PSU bay is only 160mm
Can anyone correct me?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Just picked up a Phenom Itx, didnt want to wait on the Colossus-I and $70.00 was just too good to turn down.


I love the Phenom.








I will be getting a Colossus though as well. I want the PSU/MB Tray out of it for my Phenom.
Then I'll probably use it as my portable extra pc, the Colossus.


----------



## dman811

What's the difference between the PSU bay of the Colossus and the Phenom?


----------



## timdenby

Hey everyone, just bought a White Prodigy to do my sister's first build and wondering if the Corsair H55 (120mm Rad) would fit in the rear fan mount (Horizontally, with the barbs on the right) with an additional 120mm fan in the top space above. If this is or isn't possible, let me know.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## omrheadshoto

Just given my Pridigy Chasis a professional respray! What do you think everyone?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> What's the difference between the PSU bay of the Colossus and the Phenom?


The Prodigy and Phenom have the same MB Tray/PSU Bay. They have the 4 large holes on the top and 2 large holes in the front. If you have or researched these then you know this. Pictures below to help.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Now the Colossus mITX MB Tray/PSU bay only has the back two large holes on the top and a cutout in the front for support for the Modular PSU's.







It looks better.
This video shows it in it's perfection!
What I'm talking about starts at 4:07


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











EDIT!
Which also looks like this!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> 
> Just given my Pridigy Chasis a professional respray! What do you think everyone?


Looks good to me.


----------



## timdenby

Looks sweet! btw how well does your Seasonic X 650W power supply fit? Is it tight?


----------



## omrheadshoto

Professionaly spray painted. Love how it looks. Looks more red in person. Just need to get the windows put in now.


----------



## Kokin

Looks really nice! How much did it cost to get the whole case painted?


----------



## omrheadshoto

Thankfully it didn't cost me anything as I work in a car dealership. The body work chaos sorted it for me. They said that if it was a customer it would be about £55


----------



## Seban

I just bought windowed side panel, installed it, but cant take it off. It seems stuck. From the rear I can move it and lift it up a little bit but its solid on the front/
Any idea how can I safely take off the panel without scratching or damaging something?


----------



## Malik

Back to Prodigy


----------



## Piero

Did you buy it Luke that?


----------



## Seban

Guys I need to ask if Im okaty here with my H100i temps. Reason why Im doing this in Bitfenix Club is because I own a Bitfenix case which houses my cooling system so I belive its adequete to ask here and Im sure many of you might be familiar with this type of subject.

First off let me start by saying that I didnt had turbo mode turned on - it seem to cause some issue, namely BSOD 125 back when the computer was freshly assambled. Now after a while I decided to give it a go with a new cooling and it works like a charm.

Back when the turbo was off the tems with H100i was like this:


Thats idle before launching OCCT


Those were under load with OCCT and AVX as u can see.

Now here hows my bootup temps look like after turbo got turned on:


I must add that I screwed one tumb screw a little less tight then others - I mean I felt the resistance so its not loose but might be not as tight as the others because I didnt had the right angle to it, but as I observed the temps it prolly didnt had any impact as I understand the temperature would vary in ten or more degreese if the pressure that holds down the pump to CPU was inferior

What concerns me right now as u can see on the last screen is for example the last core max temp is 35 while the first is 43 and thats 8 degrees difference, but can that be because turbo bumped that one core somewhere before it bootet two or four (actualy I have no idea how turbo works in Haswell - I knew how it works in i7 860 but I need pointers with this one).

My regular temps when brosing internet are between 26-32. Meaning that sometimes two core can be 30 others are 27-29 but that maybe not important as idle temps are not important.
After playing starcraft at maximum detail without AA I had temps of 48. When I launched OCCT with turbo wich isnt screened it was 58-59c.

Am I okay here or do I have an issue?

/edit:

Recently I changed side panel from the one with holes to a one with window. That may add 1-2c right? I mean when I vented the room it was much cooler now there less access of cool air from the side panel as it doesent come with holes anymore - its closed, windowed.

/edit2:

There is no big difference after I reset real temp. When I boot up to windows simetimes there is a difference of 5 degrees between cores, now the temps are like 36 37 38 39 (meaning max temps under the "Maximum" in real temp". Minimum are for example: 27 24 28 25.


----------



## mallocunbounded

I found this very special Prodigy on Ebay - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bitfenix-Prodigy-Artic-White-Custom-Desktop-i7-3770K-3-4GHz-128GB-SSD-ATI-7870-/360818530394?pt=Desktop_PCs&hash=item540275d85a










"This is custom built desktop system based on the BitFenix Prodigy case. A lot of time and effort went in selecting the parts and building the system. Cable management was top priority and custom tubes and covers are used to make the system as clean as possible so that no wires are exposed. This a one of a kind system."

Does anyone know how the seller managed those custom tubes for the cable management? I would love to do something similar to mine. I also did a google reverse image search and the pictures were nowhere to be found, so I doubt the builder has posted any build logs on the interwebz


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I need to ask if Im okaty here with my H100i temps. Reason why Im doing this in Bitfenix Club is because I own a Bitfenix case which houses my cooling system so I belive its adequete to ask here and Im sure many of you might be familiar with this type of subject.
> 
> First off let me start by saying that I didnt had turbo mode turned on - it seem to cause some issue, namely BSOD 125 back when the computer was freshly assambled. Now after a while I decided to give it a go with a new cooling and it works like a charm.
> 
> Back when the turbo was off the tems with H100i was like this:
> 
> 
> Thats idle before launching OCCT
> 
> 
> Those were under load with OCCT and AVX as u can see.
> 
> Now here hows my bootup temps look like after turbo got turned on:
> 
> 
> I must add that I screwed one tumb screw a little less tight then others - I mean I felt the resistance so its not loose but might be not as tight as the others because I didnt had the right angle to it, but as I observed the temps it prolly didnt had any impact as I understand the temperature would vary in ten or more degreese if the pressure that holds down the pump to CPU was inferior
> 
> What concerns me right now as u can see on the last screen is for example the last core max temp is 35 while the first is 43 and thats 8 degrees difference, but can that be because turbo bumped that one core somewhere before it bootet two or four (actualy I have no idea how turbo works in Haswell - I knew how it works in i7 860 but I need pointers with this one).
> 
> My regular temps when brosing internet are between 26-32. Meaning that sometimes two core can be 30 others are 27-29 but that maybe not important as idle temps are not important.
> After playing starcraft at maximum detail without AA I had temps of 48. When I launched OCCT with turbo wich isnt screened it was 58-59c.
> 
> Am I okay here or do I have an issue?
> 
> /edit:
> 
> Recently I changed side panel from the one with holes to a one with window. That may add 1-2c right? I mean when I vented the room it was much cooler now there less access of cool air from the side panel as it doesent come with holes anymore - its closed, windowed.
> 
> /edit2:
> 
> There is no big difference after I reset real temp. When I boot up to windows simetimes there is a difference of 5 degrees between cores, now the temps are like 36 37 38 39 (meaning max temps under the "Maximum" in real temp". Minimum are for example: 27 24 28 25.


if you're keeping it under 60C, then you've got nothing to worry about.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mallocunbounded*
> 
> I found this very special Prodigy on Ebay - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bitfenix-Prodigy-Artic-White-Custom-Desktop-i7-3770K-3-4GHz-128GB-SSD-ATI-7870-/360818530394?pt=Desktop_PCs&hash=item540275d85a
> 
> 
> -snip-
> -snip-
> -snip-
> -snip-
> -snip-
> -snip-
> -snip-
> 
> "This is custom built desktop system based on the BitFenix Prodigy case. A lot of time and effort went in selecting the parts and building the system. Cable management was top priority and custom tubes and covers are used to make the system as clean as possible so that no wires are exposed. This a one of a kind system."
> 
> Does anyone know how the seller managed those custom tubes for the cable management? I would love to do something similar to mine. I also did a google reverse image search and the pictures were nowhere to be found, so I doubt the builder has posted any build logs on the interwebz


The seller is in this group or they are an impostor, I have seen that computer in this thread before.


----------



## mallocunbounded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> The seller is in this group or they are an impostor, I have seen that computer in this thread before.


Thanks! I found the pics in this thread by Kevin25, the ebay seller name is Kevinv21 so I'm sure they are the same person. I'll try to get in touch with him.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mallocunbounded*
> 
> Thanks! I found the pics in this thread by Kevin25, the ebay seller name is Kevinv21 so I'm sure they are the same person. I'll try to get in touch with him.


You are most likely right about it being the same person, I just was looking out for him if it wasn't.


----------



## SieGunso

Hello, I just recently bought a white prodigy and after do a front panel flip i find out there's no clearance between the optical drive cage and the psu cage. are there any sites that sell the optical drive cage of the m-atx model prodigy's since those are already half cuts from factory? Thanks!


----------



## mwayne5

I got the "go smaller" bug again that I got when I first saw the Prodigy. So I got a Ncase M1 in Silver


----------



## ccRicers

dman811, I see that you have found the original owner of that white custom build. Good luck getting in contact with him, he hasn't been on these forums in months.

And I find that a reasonable price for it given all the modding work he did to it _(considering also that he's selling it with a 7870 and not a GTX 780 as in the picture)_ If only I didn't have a Prodigy already









He says that they are complete tubes, only that they are flat on one side. I'm not sure where one would find tubes with a semi-circular profile like that. I would have just used round tubes with a small diameter. I'm more curious to know what he used for enclosing the hard drives, but it's doesn't matter much to me anymore, because I'm going with my own custom storage organization.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> dman811, I see that you have found the original owner of that white custom build. Good luck getting in contact with him, he hasn't been on these forums in months.
> 
> And I find that a reasonable price for it given all the modding work he did to it _(considering also that he's selling it with a 7870 and not a GTX 780 as in the picture)_ If only I didn't have a Prodigy already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He says that they are complete tubes, only that they are flat on one side. I'm not sure where one would find tubes with a semi-circular profile like that. I would have just used round tubes with a small diameter. I'm more curious to know what he used for enclosing the hard drives, but it's doesn't matter much to me anymore, because I'm going with my own custom storage organization.


I didn't really take the time to look into who's it was, and if it was the same person or not, so like I said, I was looking out for the person that built it whether he has been on these forums in hours, days, weeks, months, or years.


----------



## Malik

Beta version


----------



## Piero

Did ubuy that case with black and redfront


----------



## Malik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piero*
> 
> Did ubuy that case with black and redfront


No, that was stock Prodigy with black/silver front. I add this front later.


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Hi people,
I have a problem with my new prodigy set up. It's all new and the processor have a watercooling custom, the bios and the guy drivers are actually the last ones.
I have a a Sapphire 7970 vapor x, a Silverstone st55f-g, asrock z77e itx and a Intel i5 k.
The problem is that every time that I start the msi kombustor the gpu put the fans to the max and the pc reboots, the same if I start a game (I tried with "I'm alive")

It's maybe a problem with the PSU? Do I need a powerful one?
I was thinking to get the same psu but the 850w one...

What do you think?


----------



## Piero

I'd get a different PSU maybe corsair 900w to be safe.
Also it will allow space for further upgrades


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> Hi people,
> I have a problem with my new prodigy set up. It's all new and the processor have a watercooling custom, the bios and the guy drivers are actually the last ones.
> I have a a Sapphire 7970 vapor x, a Silverstone st55f-g, asrock z77e itx and a Intel i5 k.
> The problem is that every time that I start the msi kombustor the gpu put the fans to the max and the pc reboots, the same if I start a game (I tried with "I'm alive")
> 
> It's maybe a problem with the PSU? Do I need a powerful one?
> I was thinking to get the same psu but the 850w one...
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> -snip-


MSI Kombustor is a GPU benchmark tool. The one I think you want to control the fan speed is MSI Afterburner. Your PC isn't nearly close to the power limits of your 550W power supply, so maybe your GPU is hitting its thermal limits?


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piero*
> 
> I'd get a different PSU maybe corsair 900w to be safe.
> Also it will allow space for further upgrades


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> MSI Kombustor is a GPU benchmark tool. The one I think you want to control the fan speed is MSI Afterburner. Your PC isn't nearly close to the power limits of your 550W power supply, so maybe your GPU is hitting its thermal limits?


I don't think it's a problem of temps, because there's no time for the gpu to get hot...
It's just about click on the "run" button of msi kombustor and just see the image, vents go to the max and reboot... Maybe it's just 3 seconds more or less.
Other problem is that all the custom cables are for the Silverstone st model... So just can get another Silverstone one, thats what I think of getting the same model but the 850w one


----------



## BreakFix

Hi Guys,

I'm spec'ing a new Phenom M case, I'm quite excited. I had two questions and hope your experiences can direct me on some of my decisions.

*SLI*
Do we experience any cooling problems when we have two cards in SLI? It appears quite tight in the M series, MATX cases?

If i get plenty of airflow in and out of the case is that sufficiant to keep two cards with vendor coolers such as MSI Frozr cool enough?
Is there room to mount fans in the inside of the top of the case once the second card is in place? The ASUS VI GENE mobo i intend to use seems to leave a little head room but i'm not sure.

*PSU*
I notice the recommended is for a PSU no deeper that 160mm. My favored PSU was the Corsair 750RM which is 180mm and modular. Regardless of brand, do I need to rule out 180mm PSUs completely? Do we have any real-world advice about PSU sizing fitted into the M series, MATX cases?

*Edit* I have found the following excellent resource on this forum: http://www.overclock...l-case-friendly
After further research I'm likely to go with The Silverstone Strider series, SST-ST75F-GS750W, amazingly 150mm long. http://www.scan.co.u...80plus-gold-psu

What are your thoughts?

Many thanks
Breakfix
Bournemouth / UK


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> I don't think it's a problem of temps, because there's no time for the gpu to get hot...
> It's just about click on the "run" button of msi kombustor and just see the image, vents go to the max and reboot... Maybe it's just 3 seconds more or less.
> Other problem is that all the custom cables are for the Silverstone st model... So just can get another Silverstone one, thats what I think of getting the same model but the 850w one


I recommend getting into contact with someone who knows a good amount about PSUs, so I would recommend getting into contact with @shilka, @TwoCables, and then look through the [Official] AMD Radeon HD 7950/7970/7990 Owners Thread and find someone who might know about AMD cards and things like their thermal limits, power draws, and anything else that you might find helpful.


----------



## cr4p




----------



## kamikazemonkey

Som
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I recommend getting into contact with someone who knows a good amount about PSUs, so I would recommend getting into contact with @shilka, @TwoCables, and then look through the [Official] AMD Radeon HD 7950/7970/7990 Owners Thread and find someone who might know about AMD cards and things like their thermal limits, power draws, and anything else that you might find helpful.


So many thanks!
Tomorrow I will take to the place that mount my pc, they say that maybe it's just a screw not well pushed on the gpu. If not I will try if it's possible another psu or use the resources that you told me.
Grateful

Ah! *ADD ME* to the club plz


----------



## Pablorawr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Beta version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1811436/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


That looks great! Can I have some info on the HDD cage shenanigans?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> Som
> 
> So many thanks!
> Tomorrow I will take to the place that mount my pc, they say that maybe it's just a screw not well pushed on the gpu. If not I will try if it's possible another psu or use the resources that you told me.
> Grateful
> 
> Ah! *ADD ME* to the club plz


Pics of case?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Pics of case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> -snip paragraph-


Right here STT.


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Right here STT.


thanks man!


----------



## dman811

No problem broski!


----------



## audioholic

hey guys, thought I would drop by again








Prodigy had to be torn down unfortunately. But hopefully the RMA return is a speedy one. I have had nothing but problems these past few days and it is getting really frustrating. But at least I have a backup


----------



## warhammer23

Hi.
I want to find the smallest practical case for my build and I really like the Prodigy M.

So the same question: will it fit everything i have?

1 SSD 2.5"
1 HDD 3.5"

i7 2700k
Asus Maximux Gene V - 244 x 244 mm
Seasonic X-1250W - *190* x 150 x 86 mm
MSI GTX 760 TF 4 GB - *260* x 126 x 38 mm (try SLI for fun in the near future with another same card)
Thermalight 120 Extreme - 63.44 x 132 x *160.5* mm

So these are my thoughts:

The CPU cooler i think it's safe, the specs for Bitfenix M - up to 180 mm
Video card very safe, up to 320 mm.

My *concern* is this:

The PSU , spec limit ~ 160 mm, mine 190 mm.
But i see you can remove the optical bay, don't use one , maybe then it will fit and have room also for the cables.
And SLI, my video is almost flush with the motherboard and thus, from what i saw in some pictures, no risk of touching the psu with the video card. True ?

Any imput, perspective in size is of great help.
Thank you.


----------



## dman811

Why in the world do you need 1250 watts?


----------



## yOshka

Hello community,

i read this thread over years and now my owen Bitfenix Prodigy build is done.

Here some systemspec´s:

*Case:* Bitfenix Prodigy Green
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte Z77N-WiFi
*GPU:* EVGA GeForce GTX 660 3GB
*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (4GBx2)
*PSU:* Sharkoon RushPower M (600 Watt)
*HDDs:* SanDisk Extreme 250Gb , Seagate Barracuda 1Tb
*Cooling:* CPU: Stock Intel cooler, Case: 120mm backside and 240mm in front






Hope you like my build (named The Green Hornet







)

planned mods:
Corsair Hydro Series H60

greetings


----------



## mugenkid

ok so here goes my first post after building my rig
and decided that the front panel was kinda restrictive so i went and opened up some more holes and did some cutting
used a file, a drill, and a bistoury knife for this
here are some pics... seems it dropped 2 degrees



:


----------



## BreakFix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warhammer23*
> 
> Hi.
> I want to find the smallest practical case for my build and I really like the Prodigy M.
> 
> So the same question: will it fit everything i have?
> 
> 1 SSD 2.5"
> 1 HDD 3.5"
> 
> i7 2700k
> Asus Maximux Gene V - 244 x 244 mm
> Seasonic X-1250W - *190* x 150 x 86 mm
> MSI GTX 760 TF 4 GB - *260* x 126 x 38 mm (try SLI for fun in the near future with another same card)
> Thermalight 120 Extreme - 63.44 x 132 x *160.5* mm
> 
> So these are my thoughts:
> 
> The CPU cooler i think it's safe, the specs for Bitfenix M - up to 180 mm
> Video card very safe, up to 320 mm.
> 
> My *concern* is this:
> 
> The PSU , spec limit ~ 160 mm, mine 190 mm.
> But i see you can remove the optical bay, don't use one , maybe then it will fit and have room also for the cables.
> And SLI, my video is almost flush with the motherboard and thus, from what i saw in some pictures, no risk of touching the psu with the video card. True ?
> 
> Any imput, perspective in size is of great help.
> Thank you.


Hi Warhammer23

I'm also looking at this same topic. Here are a couple of YouTube build which run into this problem.
I've not found a lot of measures which specifically answer this question unfortunately with certainty. You many need to look at the hardware specs in the youtube comments and reverse engineer their dimensions.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BV82xeuteE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OTLQ22l9bs

Also, a 1250w of PSU is a giant for such builds. I've been using the following link to help figure out my own requirements. http://www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine


----------



## warhammer23

@ BreakFix - thanks.

That's what i'm been doing so far.

I also asked in one of the clips you posted, he say's about 6.5" ~ 165 mm.
An his card is 11.5" ~ 293 mm.

I maybe be on the absolut limit that everything will fit but then if the PSU will be so long that no future upgrades with a longer card - that's my big worry - as you can see in his clip that the video card goes over the PSU.I have the reverse scenario, video card almost flush with the mobo (maybe no contact with the psu) but the psu is so long i think it will go amost 90% the height of the case itself.

Yes i know about my psu, i go it beacuse it was on a super deal and i like the idea that i don't have to worry about the PSU regardles of what i do in the future


----------



## AJR1775

Nothing special here....just moved components over from my Corsair 550D to the Phenom ITX. Was running an MSI Z77A-GD75 Gaming motherboard, was great by the way, and replaced it with an MSI Z77I-E53. The EVGA GTX 780 ACX, GSkill memory, Samsung 840 500GB SSD, Corsair H100i, and Rosewill Silentnight 500W power supply carried right over. Also my 5 x 120mm Phobya Nano-2G PWM silent fans, amazing fans.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mugenkid*
> 
> ok so here goes my first post after building my rig
> and decided that the front panel was kinda restrictive so i went and opened up some more holes and did some cutting
> used a file, a drill, and a bistoury knife for this
> here are some pics... seems it dropped 2 degrees
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


I bet you can hide a lot of cables and storage in there.


----------



## korruptedkaos

could some one in here give me a measurement of how much space in mm there is from the bottom handle things to the metal frame on the bottom?

what I really want to know is can I fit a 240 rad underneath? with some modding


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> could some one in here give me a measurement of how much space in mm there is from the bottom handle things to the metal frame on the bottom?
> 
> what I really want to know is can I fit a 240 rad underneath? with some modding


It is a little over 2 inches, or 50mm, from the bottom.

I guess you could put a 40mm thick rad with some clearance.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> It is a little over 2 inches, or 50mm, from the bottom.
> 
> I guess you could put a 40mm thick rad with some clearance.


so a 30mm rad would defo fit?

could you take a pic of the bottom for me so I can guesstimate a little what id need to cut!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> so a 30mm rad would defo fit?
> 
> could you take a pic of the bottom for me so I can guesstimate a little what id need to cut!


I was not correct the first time. It's actually 44.5 mm or 1.75 inches. I had recently painted my case so I had to put the handle back on for the photo. But you can definitely put a 30mm rad in there.



You might have to cut the small metal tabs underneath that hold the bottom dust filter.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I was not correct the first time. It's actually 44.5 mm or 1.75 inches. I had recently painted my case so I had to put the handle back on for the photo. But you can definitely put a 30mm rad in there.
> 
> 
> 
> You might have to cut the small metal tabs underneath that hold the bottom dust filter.


woo hoo! nice









thx man your a star!


----------



## BreakFix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warhammer23*
> 
> @ BreakFix - thanks.
> 
> That's what i'm been doing so far.
> 
> I also asked in one of the clips you posted, he say's about 6.5" ~ 165 mm.
> An his card is 11.5" ~ 293 mm.
> 
> I maybe be on the absolut limit that everything will fit but then if the PSU will be so long that no future upgrades with a longer card - that's my big worry - as you can see in his clip that the video card goes over the PSU.I have the reverse scenario, video card almost flush with the mobo (maybe no contact with the psu) but the psu is so long i think it will go amost 90% the height of the case itself.
> 
> thx man your a star!


@ Warhammer23 - Hi.

Seems you're on top of this but I found this build guide which features measurements for PSU and GPUs for the M series chassis. Might be useful.

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/bitfenix_prodigy_m_review/6

*Quote:* _"It's also worth considering that we're using a 160mm long PSU, as to use anything longer would drastically reduce the max GPU length from a very ample 320mm down to a paltry 230mm."_


----------



## Malik




----------



## Biggu

Finally got my loop finished using acrylic tubing and it came out almost exactly how I wanted it. Just need to wire in the fan controller and find a place for the vandal switches for the power buttons and should be close to done. I want to make a cover to close off the PSU location on both sides and I need to add a 140MM fan to the back.


----------



## HeadLearning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> Could someone tell me if a Corsair RM750 would fit in the prodigy? The ITX version?


Doesn't look like it.

That PSU is 180mm (L) x 150mm (W) x 86mm (D)

The Prodigy specs page says the PSU cage is 180mm deep and will support a PSU up to *160mm* in length.

Here's an image of the prodigy bay with a 160mm PSU from this source:








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timdenby*
> 
> Hey everyone, just bought a White Prodigy to do my sister's first build and wondering if the Corsair H55 (120mm Rad) would fit in the rear fan mount (Horizontally, with the barbs on the right) with an additional 120mm fan in the top space above. If this is or isn't possible, let me know.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Doesn't look like it.

You can only use all-in-ones with a top fan where the radiator is thinner than 30cm if you also want to install a top fan. Source.


----------



## cyphon

Hey guys, I am looking at doing a mini itx build and I'm looking at the Prodigy for the case. I will likely be running a CPU wc loop and had some questions about rad placement/thicknesses that the case can support. I will need the bottom HDD cage and also the 5.25" drive.

Thanks


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Hey guys, I am looking at doing a mini itx build and I'm looking at the Prodigy for the case. I will likely be running a CPU wc loop and had some questions about rad placement/thicknesses that the case can support. I will need the bottom HDD cage and also the 5.25" drive.
> 
> Thanks


I'd just say for now check out this post. It has several pics, angles and rad configs.

Because of the bottom HDD cage you can't put a full 240 mm rad or 200 rad in the front but it could be possible to attach a single 120 to the top front fan holes. The top is the best place for a 240, so use it! Rad thickness of 50 mm or higher would take up a lot of room if you are thinking of a push-pull fan config. Like, halfway down towards the mobo tray.

You can try a 120 rad in the rear but it could be a tight squeeze and will only work with the thinner ones.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I'd just say for now check out this post. It has several pics, angles and rad configs.
> 
> Because of the bottom HDD cage you can't put a full 240 mm rad or 200 rad in the front but it could be possible to attach a single 120 to the top front fan holes. The top is the best place for a 240, so use it! Rad thickness of 50 mm or higher would take up a lot of room if you are thinking of a push-pull fan config. Like, halfway down towards the mobo tray.
> 
> You can try a 120 rad in the rear but it could be a tight squeeze and will only work with the thinner ones.


Thanks for the notes and I will review the post you listed. My concern with the 240 in the top is it looks like it'd take up the space for the 5.25" drive which I will need. Is this the case or is there some clearance?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Thanks for the notes and I will review the post you listed. My concern with the 240 in the top is it looks like it'd take up the space for the 5.25" drive which I will need. Is this the case or is there some clearance?


Correct. You can put a 240 rad on top, or a 120 rad with the 5.25" drive, but not a 240 with 5.25" drive.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Correct. You can put a 240 rad on top, or a 120 rad with the 5.25" drive, but not a 240 with 5.25" drive.


Thought so, thanks for the help.

So it looks like my best option will be a 120 in the top. I likely won't be doing an OC (in fact may underclock) on this build (WC will be for quietness and badassery on this one) so a good 120 rad should be sufficient cooling for just the CPU. Will probably then throw a 200/230mm fan in the front of the case and a 120/140mm fan in the rear if it fits


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Thought so, thanks for the help.
> 
> So it looks like my best option will be a 120 in the top. I likely won't be doing an OC (in fact may underclock) on this build (WC will be for quietness and badassery on this one) so a good 120 rad should be sufficient cooling for just the CPU. Will probably then throw a 200/230mm fan in the front of the case and a 120/140mm fan in the rear if it fits


Those fans would fit for sure, even with the space taken up by HDD cage and the top rad.


----------



## Mitrailleuse

hey,i have a questions for the guys with bitfenix prodigy M,
can i fit an h100i in the case with sli gtx 660?
the gtx 660 are really short and i can mount the rad\fans\rad+fans externally if really needed.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitrailleuse*
> 
> hey,i have a questions for the guys with bitfenix prodigy M,
> can i fit an h100i in the case with sli gtx 660?
> the gtx 660 are really short and i can mount the rad\fans\rad+fans externally if really needed.


External would be your only option if you are doing SLI. I would rather look at a thick 120mm rad like Thermaltake Water Pro 3.0 or a 140mm like an H90. If you are doing a simple overclock like 4.5GHz on a i5 or i7 then that size AIO will be up to the task.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> Finally got my loop finished using acrylic tubing and it came out almost exactly how I wanted it. Just need to wire in the fan controller and find a place for the vandal switches for the power buttons and should be close to done. I want to make a cover to close off the PSU location on both sides and I need to add a 140MM fan to the back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Forgot to say, that's a nice cooling loop you have there. I'd like to see more builds with rigid tubing used in this case.


----------



## kylelols

Happy late 10000th post. You guys are awesome


----------



## psi_guy

i don't think i ever posted final pics of my prodigy build from early 2013 (old cell phone pics):

http://s106.photobucket.com/user/xtreme2k/media/20130616_231449.jpg.html

http://s106.photobucket.com/user/xtreme2k/media/20130616_231646.jpg.html

http://s106.photobucket.com/user/xtreme2k/media/20130616_231609-1.jpg.html

http://s106.photobucket.com/user/xtreme2k/media/20130616_231911.jpg.html


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> i don't think i ever posted final pics of my prodigy build from early 2013 (old cell phone pics):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s106.photobucket.com/user/xtreme2k/media/20130616_231449.jpg.html
> 
> http://s106.photobucket.com/user/xtreme2k/media/20130616_231646.jpg.html
> 
> http://s106.photobucket.com/user/xtreme2k/media/20130616_231609-1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s106.photobucket.com/user/xtreme2k/media/20130616_231911.jpg.html


Nice!!


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> External would be your only option if you are doing SLI. I would rather look at a thick 120mm rad like Thermaltake Water Pro 3.0 or a 140mm like an H90. If you are doing a simple overclock like 4.5GHz on a i5 or i7 then that size AIO will be up to the task.


the problem is that i already have the h100i and the gtx 660 sli


----------



## Jonnymcmove

My new one, the Ft03 was to big


----------



## Mitrailleuse

is it possible to mount a 240mm rad+the fans externally on the top?


----------



## Jonnymcmove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitrailleuse*
> 
> is it possible to mount a 240mm rad+the fans externally on the top?


In the Phenom it is possible







you need the Scythe Kaze Jyu SLIM SY1012SL12L they are just 12mm
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/120mm-Luefter/Scythe-Kaze-Jyu-SLIM-SY1012SL12L-Luefter-1000-rpm-100mm::11256.html





In the front are too Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL1 and in the top the too Scythe. The too Scythe in the top i have twisted that they blow out


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitrailleuse*
> 
> is it possible to mount a 240mm rad+the fans externally on the top?


I'm 99% sure I've seen a couple of prodigy builds with an externally mounted 240 rad. Only thing it does is make it so you can't install the stock top mesh grill, but you can compensate for that with fan filters or make it an exhaust rad.


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonnymcmove*
> 
> In the Phenom it is possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need the Scythe Kaze Jyu SLIM SY1012SL12L they are just 12mm
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/120mm-Luefter/Scythe-Kaze-Jyu-SLIM-SY1012SL12L-Luefter-1000-rpm-100mm::11256.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the front are too Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL1 and in the top the too Scythe. The too Scythe in the top i have twisted that they blow out


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I'm 99% sure I've seen a couple of prodigy builds with an externally mounted 240 rad. Only thing it does is make it so you can't install the stock top mesh grill, but you can compensate for that with fan filters or make it an exhaust rad.


I want to buy the prodigy M,but i have 2 cards(gtx 660,pretty short cards),so im not sure if i have enough clearance for the h100i radiator,which is 27MM.


----------



## JayKthnx

Prodigy and prodigy m both have the same case overall. The differences are all concerning orientation of the mono, PSU etc. You'll still be able to mount a 240 rad on the top, but you'll have to check for clearance of the tubing.

Fire Ant by @Gomi has an external 240 on top of the case. Also, @Subcutaneous has externally mounted a 240 aio rad on top of his prodigy as pictured here. Hope these help.


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Prodigy and prodigy m both have the same case overall. The differences are all concerning orientation of the mono, PSU etc. You'll still be able to mount a 240 rad on the top, but you'll have to check for clearance of the tubing.
> 
> Fire Ant by @Gomi has an external 240 on top of the case. Also, @Subcutaneous has externally mounted a 240 aio rad on top of his prodigy as pictured here. Hope these help.


thats great!
thanks


----------



## Jugurnot

Hello Black Prodigy Case owners.

I am in possession of the top (or bottom, not sure) plastic, bezel, handle thingy. I do not own this case, but I received this part from ncix.com in error. I called them and let them know about the error but they don't seem to be doing anything about it.

So as I have no use for this, maybe someone here does. If you pay for shipping it's yours. I am from Victoria, BC.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonnymcmove*
> 
> In the Phenom it is possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need the Scythe Kaze Jyu SLIM SY1012SL12L they are just 12mm
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/120mm-Luefter/Scythe-Kaze-Jyu-SLIM-SY1012SL12L-Luefter-1000-rpm-100mm::11256.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the front are too Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL1 and in the top the too Scythe. The too Scythe in the top i have twisted that they blow out


Is that Scythe Kaze any good in pushing air through radiators? (can't tell if you're pushing cool air into the top or pulling hot air out) Or that versus the Slipstream with similar RPM? I need a slim fan for my 120mm rad that's mounted on the rear.


----------



## audioholic

you can fit 2x240 rads..you just have to offset the top radiator. then you can run full size fans.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Is that Scythe Kaze any good in pushing air through radiators? (can't tell if you're pushing cool air into the top or pulling hot air out) Or that versus the Slipstream with similar RPM? I need a slim fan for my 120mm rad that's mounted on the rear.


I have a slipstream on a rear 120 rad in my Crowbar build. It does fine, however, it is in the same loop with a 240 rad with AP15s on it as well







.

It is definitely louder than a 25mm fan. I do not think I'd recommend them as a complete substitute, but for a single extra rad it is fine


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> I have a slipstream on a rear 120 rad in my Crowbar build. It does fine, however, it is in the same loop with a 240 rad with AP15s on it as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It is definitely louder than a 25mm fan. I do not think I'd recommend them as a complete substitute, but for a single extra rad it is fine


Okay that's what need to know, thanks. I have a 240mm rad on the top that is 286mm from end to end so I could barely fit a 40mm thick rad on the rear panel. With the offset that audioholic mentioned, I can make room for a 10cm or 12cm slim fan on the rear, so I just need a single one. I don't want to leave any rad fan-less.

Audioholic, is it safe to have that rad attached with just two screws? I want to offset it more to the front like you did.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Okay that's what need to know, thanks. I have a 240mm rad on the top that is 286mm from end to end so I could barely fit a 40mm thick rad on the rear panel. With a top mod (drilling some holes really) I can make room for a 10cm or 12cm slim fan on the rear, so I just need a single one. I don't want to leave any rad fan-less.


Yeah you should be good then. It is definitely way better than no fan


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hello Black Prodigy Case owners.
> 
> I am in possession of the top (or bottom, not sure) plastic, bezel, handle thingy. I do not own this case, but I received this part from ncix.com in error. I called them and let them know about the error but they don't seem to be doing anything about it.
> 
> So as I have no use for this, maybe someone here does. If you pay for shipping it's yours. I am from Victoria, BC.
> 
> PM me if you are interested.


lol,

I have been waited for a new set for the past 3 weeks. One of the worst customer services I have dealt with.


----------



## Piero

I just got my prodigy!!!!!! =D


----------



## Kokin

I'm happy to see all the watercooling photos in the last few pages!!







My build log has been updated with some new photos and I just wanted to share a few with you guys.
















More changes to come, though I'm apprehensive of having to drain and disassemble everything again.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Audioholic, is it safe to have that rad attached with just two screws? I want to offset it more to the front like you did.


I've done that before and it never posed a problem except for having less mounts for the fans on top of the rad. You could drill some holes to fit more screws, but it becomes a permanent change.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I'm happy to see all the watercooling photos in the last few pages!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My build log has been updated with some new photos and I just wanted to share a few with you guys.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More changes to come, though I'm apprehensive of having to drain and disassemble everything again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done that before and it never posed a problem except for having less mounts for the fans on top of the rad. You could drill some holes to fit more screws, but it becomes a permanent change.


Looks good overall. I like the painted rads, I think I will be doing the same on my build that I am starting up







. I also like how you flipped the front cover to fit in a fan controller on the bottom.

Why is the front fan offset? The off center bothers me for some unexplainable reason lol
Is the pump/res mounted on a slant?
Also, I can't say that I like the psu cables wrapping around the tubes, but hey to each their own.
Are you going to put a grill on the top fans?
I'd also put the top rad on intake as you will get better temps

Overall a great looking build


----------



## Biggu

I had to redo some of the wiring to add in the fan controller so here are newer pictures. I still want to make a cover for the side of the PSU so thats next on the list to hide wiring. I got my Vandal switches mounted on the front of the case, they look OK I suppose but it seemed like a good place to take up dead space. I just need to get some hold downs for the wiring, make the side plate and figure out what I want to do with the side panels as far as windows. I may do the complete side panel in acrylic like others have done. Once thats done I just need to add a few LEDS and ill be happy with I think.


























I still have a bit more wiring to do.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Looks good overall. I like the painted rads, I think I will be doing the same on my build that I am starting up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I also like how you flipped the front cover to fit in a fan controller on the bottom.
> 
> Why is the front fan offset? The off center bothers me for some unexplainable reason lol
> Is the pump/res mounted on a slant?
> Also, I can't say that I like the psu cables wrapping around the tubes, but hey to each their own.
> Are you going to put a grill on the top fans?
> I'd also put the top rad on intake as you will get better temps
> 
> Overall a great looking build


Thanks! I love any criticism as it helps me see what else I can fix up as I go along.

-Front fan had to be offset so I could flip the rad ports towards the GPU side without the tubing hitting the GPU. I might redo this and have it centered again.
-Yeah I messed up with the tubing lengths and since I'm switching to a cylinder res with the Switftech Apogee Drive II, I decided to just leave it as is.
-It was more to cover the stock PSU cables + SATA cables for my 2.5" drives, but I hope to clean it up more when I rebuild it using the new watercooling parts.
-I may or may not, I might have to externally mount my top 240mm rad for my cylinder res to stay vertical.
-I had my top as intake push/pull before and while it netted slightly better temps, it also had a lot of dust build up (even with filters). My best setup so far is 2x 120mm front intake + 1x 120mm rear intake while the top 2x 120mm exhaust (my build is right next to a window, so this is the best setup for me).

I was planning to mount the res on top of my motherboard, right next to the AD2 and would be held up just by the tubing from the AD2 and my GPU. However, I need to move my rad up in order to get clearance for 90 degree fittings and compressions.

This is to show where it would be, but it would be mounted a couple inches higher once the AD2 is mounted.



The layout would be something like this:


----------



## JayKthnx

@Biggu what kind of temps are you getting with that solid front panel?


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Thanks! I love any criticism as it helps me see what else I can fix up as I go along.
> 
> -Front fan had to be offset so I could flip the rad ports towards the GPU side without the tubing hitting the GPU. I might redo this and have it centered again.
> -Yeah I messed up with the tubing lengths and since I'm switching to a cylinder res with the Switftech Apogee Drive II, I decided to just leave it as is.
> -It was more to cover the stock PSU cables + SATA cables for my 2.5" drives, but I hope to clean it up more when I rebuild it using the new watercooling parts.
> -I may or may not, I might have to externally mount my top 240mm rad for my cylinder res to stay vertical.
> -I had my top as intake push/pull before and while it netted slightly better temps, it also had a lot of dust build up (even with filters). My best setup so far is 2x 120mm front intake + 1x 120mm rear intake while the top 2x 120mm exhaust (my build is right next to a window, so this is the best setup for me).
> 
> I was planning to mount the res on top of my motherboard, right next to the AD2 and would be held up just by the tubing from the AD2 and my GPU. However, I need to move my rad up in order to get clearance for 90 degree fittings and compressions.
> 
> This is to show where it would be, but it would be mounted a couple inches higher once the AD2 is mounted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The layout would be something like this:


Nice, I will be looking forward to seeing the updates when you get them done


----------



## Biggu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> @Biggu what kind of temps are you getting with that solid front panel?


Ill be honest here, I dont even know I still have yet to bring the computer up to the OS after going WC. Im honestly thinking the front cover is going to need to get modded at some point. I was kinda thinking about putting a Quake live logo on the front recessing it out and back lighting it that way I have more airflow.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> Ill be honest here, I dont even know I still have yet to bring the computer up to the OS after going WC. Im honestly thinking the front cover is going to need to get modded at some point. I was kinda thinking about putting a Quake live logo on the front recessing it out and back lighting it that way I have more airflow.


You could looking at getting a mesh front for it too:
http://www.i-tech.com.au/products/153228_BitFenix_PRODIGY__White_Mesh_Front.aspx


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> You could looking at getting a mesh front for it too:
> http://www.i-tech.com.au/products/153228_BitFenix_PRODIGY__White_Mesh_Front.aspx


It's kind of annoying that the white meshes are only being sold in Pacific and East Asian markets.


----------



## cyphon

Woo! My prodigy (black) looks like it was just delivered









I'm going to be building a water cooled HTPC in it. I have some interesting ideas for case lighting and aesthetics that I may be throwing into this case as well. Not going to give any hints yet tho









Unfortunately it will be a few more days for my hardware to start arriving but still exciting to get the case in


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Hello everyone! I just wanted to say that I have enjoyed following this thread for quite a while and it was my inspiration to finally build my first very gaming rig. I love the prodigy case and it's subsequent incarnations. With that said, I am sort of saying goodbye as I have just purchased a new case to transplant my rig over to. I will be receiving an Ncase M1 in the mail in a few days.



I still will be subscribed to this thread, as I continue to be surprised and inspired by the content posted on it. Thanks again for having me!!


----------



## E30bmart

Here is my build and it's state now, Bought the components a month ago. Sleeving was done a week ago and watercooling with the H220 yesterday.. Hope you guys like it


----------



## E30bmart

PS:

Specs for my Rasta Prodigy as shown above:

Intel I7 4770K soon to be OC'ed
Swiftech H220 Cooling
Asus GTX 770
HyperX 240 GB SSD
Barracuda 3 TB
8 GB 2400Mhz G-Skill Sniper Ram
Prodigy Case
- (Ordering) Gentle Typhoon 120mm 1850rpm Fan (x2)
- 200mm MegaFlow CM Fan


----------



## Dapman02

Had mine for a couple of days now. Love it so far, but HATE HATE HATEEEEEE the placement of the buttons









I have to remove my motherboard because the terrible USB 3.0 connector bent the pins on the motherboard.

Probably should have mentioned that I have a Prodigy M.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Considering switching to a Bitfenix Phenom M from my current HAF XB. HAF XB is definitely a more sturdy and well built case but I am looking for something smaller and with a more of a minimalist monolythic appearance.

If I do switch, the two cases I have narrowed it down to are the Phenom M and Silverstone FT03.

Can you folks comment about how my build below will fit into a Phenom M.

ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M
i7 2600k
Corsair h60 Push-Pull
8gb ram (2x4)
Crossfire Sapphire 7870xt
Corsair TX850M
OCZ Vertex 3 MAX IOPS 240GB

If I switch the IO Side panel to the side behind the MoBo, would it be possible to get decent cable management with some zip-ties? I also don't want to choke the life out of my GPUs.

Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## elkaos

Hello, I have a question. And it is this. In buying rehobus recoon BitFenix white, for m-itx prodigy.

Well to the point, the question is whether it endures screw. Since I have removed the frame bracket dvd drive. Ahoramismo have a scythe and is dancing in the bay. But a friend told me that the recoon, you do not screw that is embedded. Is that true?


----------



## nepToon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E30bmart*
> 
> PS:
> 
> Specs for my Rasta Prodigy as shown above:
> 
> Intel I7 4770K soon to be OC'ed
> Swiftech H220 Cooling
> Asus GTX 770
> HyperX 240 GB SSD
> Barracuda 3 TB
> 8 GB 2400Mhz G-Skill Sniper Ram
> Prodigy Case
> - (Ordering) Gentle Typhoon 120mm 1850rpm Fan (x2)
> - 200mm MegaFlow CM Fan


Nice rig u got there. I would change the fan orientation on the top radiator though


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elkaos*
> 
> Hello, I have a question. And it is this. In buying rehobus recoon BitFenix white, for m-itx prodigy.
> 
> Well to the point, the question is whether it endures screw. Since I have removed the frame bracket dvd drive. Ahoramismo have a scythe and is dancing in the bay. But a friend told me that the recoon, you do not screw that is embedded. Is that true?


I'd like to help but I can't understand. Not sure what rehobus recoon means but I get that you're buying a Prodigy mITX. The rest I don't get. Something above remove the bracket and hard drive tray up above and a scythe fan?


----------



## E30bmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> Nice rig u got there. I would change the fan orientation on the top radiator though


Yeah.. I put a lot of thought into which orientation to have my top radiator fans, (assuming the fans are on top); I would like to have them pulling air out of the top when I get the gentle typhoons. But when I flip em' over for "pull" there is a sticker and visible wires so for now I decided to leave them like that, pushing air through the rad and into the case after having determined that it wouldn't affect my temps much if at all.. I've found that the air felt after the rad, inside the case is cool air and not warm "used air" but I still would prefer to have it pulling (who knows I might do push pull since I'll have two extra 120mm's that came with the h220.)

thanks for the feedback









Mart


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E30bmart*
> 
> Yeah.. I put a lot of thought into which orientation to have my top radiator fans, (assuming the fans are on top); I would like to have them pulling air out of the top when I get the gentle typhoons. But when I flip em' over for "pull" there is a sticker and visible wires so for now I decided to leave them like that, pushing air through the rad and into the case after having determined that it wouldn't affect my temps much if at all.. I've found that the air felt after the rad, inside the case is cool air and not warm "used air" but I still would prefer to have it pulling (who knows I might do push pull since I'll have two extra 120mm's that came with the h220.)
> 
> thanks for the feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mart


Rads perform best as intake, so you have the best setup currently. Air outside the case is cooler than air inside the case (always)...you get better cooling from cooler air going thru the rads. Case temps do not really matter as much with water cooling. I generally run all intake with a single exhaust (usually rear fan).


----------



## E30bmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Rads perform best as intake, so you have the best setup currently. Air outside the case is cooler than air inside the case (always)...you get better cooling from cooler air going thru the rads. Case temps do not really matter as much with water cooling. I generally run all intake with a single exhaust (usually rear fan).


Oh cool, I'll probably put the two Gentle typhoons in place of these stock ones, using one of those as my 120mm exhaust paired with my 200mm in front I think I should have enough airflow and a quiet build.







!!!!!!!


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E30bmart*
> 
> Oh cool, I'll probably put the two Gentle typhoons in place of these stock ones, using one of those as my 120mm exhaust paired with my 200mm in front I think I should have enough airflow and a quiet build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!


Yeah, you will









Not sure if you have a fan controller or not, but I'd run the GTs around 7v. They are freakin silent and will still cool quite well. At 12v they have a little bit of a whine


----------



## E30bmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Yeah, you will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you have a fan controller or not, but I'd run the GTs around 7v. They are freakin silent and will still cool quite well. At 12v they have a little bit of a whine


Nope I don't have a fan controller but ill be sure to get one for my b-day which is coming up hehe, they'll cool enough at 7v for 4.5GHZ I7 4770k on the h220?


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E30bmart*
> 
> Nope I don't have a fan controller but ill be sure to get one for my b-day which is coming up hehe, they'll cool enough at 7v for 4.5GHZ I7 4770k on the h220?


Well, if you are full loading it, you may want to crank it up to 12v. Normal use, then you would be fine at lower temps. But, that is the beauty of fan controllers, you have that flexibility


----------



## E30bmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Yeah, you will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you have a fan controller or not, but I'd run the GTs around 7v. They are freakin silent and will still cool quite well. At 12v they have a little bit of a whine


I'm looking at this one, i'm guessing it won't interfere with my rad? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992005


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Considering switching to a Bitfenix Phenom M from my current HAF XB. HAF XB is definitely a more sturdy and well built case but I am looking for something smaller and with a more of a minimalist monolythic appearance.
> 
> If I do switch, the two cases I have narrowed it down to are the Phenom M and Silverstone FT03.
> 
> Can you folks comment about how my build below will fit into a Phenom M.
> 
> ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M
> i7 2600k
> Corsair h60 Push-Pull
> 8gb ram (2x4)
> Crossfire Sapphire 7870xt
> Corsair TX850M
> OCZ Vertex 3 MAX IOPS 240GB
> 
> If I switch the IO Side panel to the side behind the MoBo, would it be possible to get decent cable management with some zip-ties? I also don't want to choke the life out of my GPUs.
> 
> Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated.


bump


----------



## HeadLearning

Any chance we could split this thread into Prodigy and Prodigy M threads? They're two completely different form factor cases. The Prodigy is a Mini-ITX case.


----------



## dman811

We decided to make one thread quite a while ago rather than split it into 2.


----------



## vieuxchnock

*ADD ME

http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=449&u=17159996

http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=450&u=17159996

vieuxchnock - prodigy-g1-killer
*


----------



## mistermenphis22

ADD ME






Need to work on my cable management, but I don't have a lot of patience, so everything ends up getting jammed in there


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Hello everyone! I just wanted to say that I have enjoyed following this thread for quite a while and it was my inspiration to finally build my first very gaming rig. I love the prodigy case and it's subsequent incarnations. With that said, I am sort of saying goodbye as I have just purchased a new case to transplant my rig over to. I will be receiving an Ncase M1 in the mail in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> I still will be subscribed to this thread, as I continue to be surprised and inspired by the content posted on it. Thanks again for having me!!


Congrats on your Ncase M1! Aside from the Caselabs Mercury S3, it's really the best case to move to after using a Prodigy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E30bmart*
> 
> Here is my build and it's state now, Bought the components a month ago. Sleeving was done a week ago and watercooling with the H220 yesterday.. Hope you guys like it


Wow that sleeving looks great! I love how the colors pop and it's so freaking clean. Nice job and thanks for sharing.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elkaos*
> 
> Hello, I have a question. And it is this. In buying rehobus recoon BitFenix white, for m-itx prodigy.
> 
> Well to the point, the question is whether it endures screw. Since I have removed the frame bracket dvd drive. Ahoramismo have a scythe and is dancing in the bay. But a friend told me that the recoon, you do not screw that is embedded. Is that true?


I'm having trouble understanding as well, but I'm thinking you mean the Bitfenix Recon? Unforunately, the Recon does need to be screwed on to the bracket for the optical slot though you can cut up the bracket like this. You can fit it with 240mm radiators on the top once you do this small mod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Considering switching to a Bitfenix Phenom M from my current HAF XB. HAF XB is definitely a more sturdy and well built case but I am looking for something smaller and with a more of a minimalist monolythic appearance.
> 
> If I do switch, the two cases I have narrowed it down to are the Phenom M and Silverstone FT03.
> 
> Can you folks comment about how my build below will fit into a Phenom M.
> 
> ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M
> i7 2600k
> Corsair h60 Push-Pull
> 8gb ram (2x4)
> Crossfire Sapphire 7870xt
> Corsair TX850M
> OCZ Vertex 3 MAX IOPS 240GB
> 
> If I switch the IO Side panel to the side behind the MoBo, would it be possible to get decent cable management with some zip-ties? I also don't want to choke the life out of my GPUs.
> 
> Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated.


It should fit fine and many people do reverse the I/O panel in order to clean up the cables. I'm more biased towards the Silverstone FT03 as I don't really like the layout of the Prodigy/Phenom M.


----------



## elkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I'm having trouble understanding as well, but I'm thinking you mean the Bitfenix Recon? Unforunately, the Recon does need to be screwed on to the bracket for the optical slot though you can cut up the bracket like this. You can fit it with 240mm radiators on the top once you do this small mod.


Thanks guy. And sorry for my bad language, I'm Spanish. Blame goolge translator .. >
The BitFenix recoon end it and order. And I will tell if it holds without screwing.
A greeting!


----------



## JayKthnx

one of our former club members seems to be selling some parts on ebay here here and here

I have a recon in my main rig and you have to secure it in the 5.25" bay with screws. you may be able to mod the setup to hold without, but typical installation requires the screws for security.


----------



## cyphon

Finally getting my build log started since my orders finally are arriving:

First pics of making sure everything fits:



Build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1455962/build-log-wc-htpc-in-bitfenix-prodigy


----------



## wttj87

Hey guys,

First time poster, long time lurker. I'm currently in the process of putting together a build in the Bitfenix Prodigy ITX case and wondered if I could get some advice/suggestions.

I want to use the ASUS Maximus VI Impact motherboard and an air cooler, which would you recommend? I've read that the Hyper 212 EVO doesn't install properly due to the backplate? Otherwise I'd use that as I have one spare. I'm tempted by the low profile Noctua NH-L9i but I'm not sure if it will provide adequate cooling for a 4670K.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wttj87*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> First time poster, long time lurker. I'm currently in the process of putting together a build in the Bitfenix Prodigy ITX case and wondered if I could get some advice/suggestions.
> 
> I want to use the ASUS Maximus VI Impact motherboard and an air cooler, which would you recommend? I've read that the Hyper 212 EVO doesn't install properly due to the backplate? Otherwise I'd use that as I have one spare. I'm tempted by the low profile Noctua NH-L9i but I'm not sure if it will provide adequate cooling for a 4670K.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The case itself should support most coolers. I'd imagine the mono would be the limiting factor on which you can use due to the closeness of the components on mini it boards


----------



## euf0ria

Just created a gallery with text in english, feel free to drop by!

http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/12051-prodigy-sensation


----------



## Faelore

Do any prodigy owners know of a carry bag that fits the case for lan parties? I have a prodigy M and regular prodigy case one is a 6800k the other will be a new 7850k And I plan on bringing them to lan parties for me and my gf but cant find a bag or case to carry them in D:


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> Just created a gallery with text in english, feel free to drop by!
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/12051-prodigy-sensation


Why not do a log here?


----------



## mistermenphis22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> one of our former club members seems to be selling some parts on ebay here here and here
> 
> I have a recon in my main rig and you have to secure it in the 5.25" bay with screws. you may be able to mod the setup to hold without, but typical installation requires the screws for security.


If you have something to cut metal with, you can cut that 5.25" bay to only have the first set of screw holes, This will allow a mount of a fan controller and 240mm rads with push pull setup. Have one on mine, but the metal cutting was not well done


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> Just created a gallery with text in english, feel free to drop by!
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/12051-prodigy-sensation


Wow- that is absolutely gorgeous! You are extremely talented.


----------



## Faelore

Nobody knows of a carry case or bag for the bitfenix prodigy D:?


----------



## Pablorawr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> Just created a gallery with text in english, feel free to drop by!
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/12051-prodigy-sensation


'

Urgh. That tickled my trypophobia for some reason.

Nonetheless, great work!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> Just created a gallery with text in english, feel free to drop by!
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/12051-prodigy-sensation


Thanks for the link! Great build, I've actually been looking at all the pictures at that Swedish forum you previously linked, and trying to use Google Translate to follow along







Nice to see it in its finished state. I really like the organic/cellular design you thought of for the windows.


----------



## euf0ria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Why not do a log here?


Simply because it got to late before that crossed my mind. To get the whole build and the progress translated to English, it would take me to much time. Therefore I settled with sweclockers as i live in Sweden. At least my future mods will be in english =)
But, as for now and with this build i will soon post a gallery for it here at OCN.


----------



## euf0ria

http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1104920/prodigy-sensation/
Gallery, CHECK!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> Simply because it got to late before that crossed my mind. To get the whole build and the progress translated to English, it would take me to much time. Therefore I settled with sweclockers as i live in Sweden. At least my future mods will be in english =)
> But, as for now and with this build i will soon post a gallery for it here at OCN.


I also noticed that you are cooling your GPU and CPU with just one rad (although a 280mm one). Is that Nexxos pretty good at cooling both components pretty well? Can you overclock a lot with it?


----------



## euf0ria

I haven´t done a full stress test with both CPU and GPU running for 100% yet and don´t know what temperatures that would give. I run the CPU at 4,5Ghz and with prime95 running i get temps around 82ºC on the CPU. The goal has never been a hardcore OC and i think i will settle for less in the long run and maybe go for a 4.3Ghz. I could always add two more fans and go for push-pull if i want to, but as for now i only use push fans to get fresh air in from the top. Another thing to try is also to just flip the push fans around and make them pull air out from the chassis but the time for that test hasn´t come by yet either


----------



## vtecless

*ADD ME*



Black case with carbon fiber wrap

vtecless

http://www.overclock.net/u/387788/vtecless


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euf0ria*
> 
> I haven´t done a full stress test with both CPU and GPU running for 100% yet and don´t know what temperatures that would give. I run the CPU at 4,5Ghz and with prime95 running i get temps around 82ºC on the CPU. The goal has never been a hardcore OC and i think i will settle for less in the long run and maybe go for a 4.3Ghz. I could always add two more fans and go for push-pull if i want to, but as for now i only use push fans to get fresh air in from the top. Another thing to try is also to just flip the push fans around and make them pull air out from the chassis but the time for that test hasn´t come by yet either


You'll receive better performance sucking in ambient air over the rads than pushing out case air over them.


----------



## ccRicers

Thanks for the info, euf0ria. I'm not gonna aggressively OC the CPU either, especially when I replace the i5 with a Xeon, but the video card would be doing heavier work. Your temps are kind of like my CPU load temps on a 212 Plus (only 4.4 Ghz instead of 4.5).


----------



## Krazee

NCIX has finally sent my legs out, after a damn month... Bitfenix has yet to reply to my RMA... fail


----------



## Biggu

Pretty happy with the case and layout. Not happy about the side panel so Ill be re doing that shortly.

Panels are wrapped in chrome covering


----------



## Pablorawr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*


I have the same HDD silencer as you, how'd you go about attaching it?


----------



## timerwin63

Hey there,

I'm currently planning an mATX mod for my prodigy, but don't know what kind of metal to use for the MB tray and backside of the case. The easiest thing would be 1/8 or 1/16 inch aluminium, but in a situation like that, wouldn't the metal difference (aluminium vs steel) cause galvanic corrosion?

The other option would be to use 1/16 stainless steel, but I don't know if it'll match the rest of the case when painted.\

Any opinions would be awesome.


----------



## Ugoogalizer

Hey guys, so I got my Prodigy earlier this week and I am going to custom paint it. I want to do it a red camo, I have included all the ones I'm interested in below but cant make up my mind. so I'm asking you guys, which one do you think would look the best on my prodigy? I'm also open to suggestions if you have'em!









http://s1337.photobucket.com/user/Cameron_Kokines/media/Slide1_zpsfc76ced7.png.html
http://s1337.photobucket.com/user/Cameron_Kokines/media/Slide2_zps2ac1565c.png.html


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ugoogalizer*
> 
> Hey guys, so I got my Prodigy earlier this week and I am going to custom paint it. I want to do it a red camo, I have included all the ones I'm interested in below but cant make up my mind. so I'm asking you guys, which one do you think would look the best on my prodigy? I'm also open to suggestions if you have'em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1337.photobucket.com/user/Cameron_Kokines/media/Slide1_zpsfc76ced7.png.html
> http://s1337.photobucket.com/user/Cameron_Kokines/media/Slide2_zps2ac1565c.png.html


I like 7, my


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ugoogalizer*
> 
> Hey guys, so I got my Prodigy earlier this week and I am going to custom paint it. I want to do it a red camo, I have included all the ones I'm interested in below but cant make up my mind. so I'm asking you guys, which one do you think would look the best on my prodigy? I'm also open to suggestions if you have'em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1337.photobucket.com/user/Cameron_Kokines/media/Slide1_zpsfc76ced7.png.html
> http://s1337.photobucket.com/user/Cameron_Kokines/media/Slide2_zps2ac1565c.png.html


Number 3


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ugoogalizer*
> 
> Hey guys, so I got my Prodigy earlier this week and I am going to custom paint it. I want to do it a red camo, I have included all the ones I'm interested in below but cant make up my mind. so I'm asking you guys, which one do you think would look the best on my prodigy? I'm also open to suggestions if you have'em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1337.photobucket.com/user/Cameron_Kokines/media/Slide1_zpsfc76ced7.png.html
> http://s1337.photobucket.com/user/Cameron_Kokines/media/Slide2_zps2ac1565c.png.html


I like 4


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ugoogalizer*
> 
> Hey guys, so I got my Prodigy earlier this week and I am going to custom paint it. I want to do it a red camo, I have included all the ones I'm interested in below but cant make up my mind. so I'm asking you guys, which one do you think would look the best on my prodigy? I'm also open to suggestions if you have'em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1337.photobucket.com/user/Cameron_Kokines/media/Slide1_zpsfc76ced7.png.html
> http://s1337.photobucket.com/user/Cameron_Kokines/media/Slide2_zps2ac1565c.png.html


5


----------



## elkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ugoogalizer*
> 
> Hey guys, so I got my Prodigy earlier this week and I am going to custom paint it. I want to do it a red camo, I have included all the ones I'm interested in below but cant make up my mind. so I'm asking you guys, which one do you think would look the best on my prodigy? I'm also open to suggestions if you have'em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1337.photobucket.com/user/Cameron_Kokines/media/Slide1_zpsfc76ced7.png.html
> http://s1337.photobucket.com/user/Cameron_Kokines/media/Slide2_zps2ac1565c.png.html


number 4


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> Pretty happy with the case and layout. Not happy about the side panel so Ill be re doing that shortly.
> 
> Panels are wrapped in chrome covering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet window mod. I want to add mirror side panels too, but it won't be until near the end of my build. I'll probably have a local shop custom cut the glass for me, see if they can also do the tinting themselves.


----------



## Sazz

Count me in on this thread... I just traded my 8350+990FXA-UD3+Corsair C70 case for 3570k+P8Z77-IDelux+Prodigy straight up, luckily someone local in my area wanted a bigger case/mobo for his upcoming crossfire build and was willing to trade straight up. I wanted a smaller build for the ease of transport coz I will be going around a lot these days.

I won't be doing any custom watercooling on it like I did on my C70, I'll just keep it stock and simple. Mobo/Case was smaller than I thought and it's surprisingly easy to work with apart from the PSU, had to switch my PSU down to Seasonic X850 but it's more than enough.


----------



## Krazee

I just spent looking over this threads gallery, there are some really nice machines here.


----------



## LEVENDIZ

Looking at the Phenom M, will my graphics card fit in this case. I have a Gigabyte Super Overclock GTX 680.


----------



## clutchmastaflex

I'm getting ready to watercool my prodigy and do a few mods to the case, so I started drawing to case in SketchUp to plan it out. Thought maybe someone here might find this useful for their project. Some stuff is left out because of what I'll be doing to the case, but the basics are mostly laid out.




Prodigy.zip 22k .zip file


----------



## Krulani

*Love the Prodigy.* Wondering why we STILL haven't seen a window panel for the right side for sale yet. It makes so much more sense than the available left side window that stifles your GPU airflow and limits your view to only the GPU. The right side gives a view into the real guts of the machine and a window there wouldn't affect airflow much, if at all.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> *Love the Prodigy.* Wondering why we STILL haven't seen a window panel for the right side for sale yet. It makes so much more sense than the available left side window that stifles your GPU airflow and limits your view to only the GPU. The right side gives a view into the real guts of the machine and a window there wouldn't affect airflow much, if at all.


Could easily be modded to have a window


----------



## Krulani

Some of us don't have the tools or the "cahones" to mod it ourselves. But therein lies the fun to a modder i guess.


----------



## JayKthnx

it's fairly easy to do an acrylic replacement panel. just need to get acrylic that's the same size as the panel and put adhesive magnetic strips along the top and bottom edges. viola.


----------



## ccRicers

I used this hand tool to cut the acrylic panels down to size.



It should be around 5 bucks at a hardware store.

But it gets more tricky with doing this on the right side since the power/reset buttons are there and you need to either move it somewhere else or bolt it on somewhere on the window. I think the easiest place to put is in the 5.25" bay panel on the front.


----------



## JayKthnx

I usually just use a pocket knife to score acrylic.


----------



## SortOfGrim

aren't both panels interchangeable? If so, you could place the I/O where ever you want, with a lil bit of diy


----------



## vtecless

Made a right side window for mine, by far the best/ easiest mod I made!


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Some of us don't have the tools or the "cahones" to mod it ourselves. But therein lies the fun to a modder i guess.


The window mod is one of the easier ones to do (tho it can be scary at first). Tool wise, you can do it with a Dremel, or a jig saw is best if you can. Other than that it is just a file and some adhesive. U-channel is a nice addition too. Most hardware stores will cut the acrylic sheet to size for you too, so that's one need thing to worry about.

MNPC tech has a great tutorial on it and sell most or all of the supplies you need.


----------



## rovopio

hi guys... so... im about to buy my 1st pc... i equally like Define R4 and 550D and prodigy from outside aesthetics... however, 550D is wayy out of my budget and no define R4 here. btw, i live in Asia, where i live, i couldn't compare and touch and see the case by myself before deciding to buy, so i need some advice.

So far i've bought...

Intel i5 4570
Noctua NH-U12s
Corsair Vengeance low profile 8gb DDR3
MSI R9 270X twin frozr
Plextor M5 Extreme

i hvn't bought the motherboard and the case yet.

Considering i'm going for a quiet build... should i get a

1) Carbide 330R + MSI h87-G45 gaming + decent $150 speaker
2) Bitfenix Prodigy mITX + Gigabyte H87I wifi + decent $150 speaker
3) Obsidian 550D + MSI h87-G45 gaming + some random subpar $70 speaker

===
i view case and psu as an investment because i'm going to reuse the case again... this is my 1st case so im a bit nervous on buying a prodigy without any previous building a pc experience before.

also, i need the case to be quiet because im going to use it to upload and sync all night... and since my internet speed is only 0.3mb/s im going to leave it while im sleeping. so it needs to be quiet.

i am leaning towards prodigy from the aesthetics, but with the parts i already bought, can it be a quiet / silent build?

i know this is a prodigy case club... i apologize if my post are out of place... but if it's allowed... what do you guys think i shud get...?

===
im going to get either a Seasonic X560 or a G650 or a SF golden king to complement the build. not sure which one to get yet.

and a noctua 12cm fans probably


----------



## NghiV

For anyone that installed an H100/H100i on the the top of their Prodigy/Phenom, could anyone tell me if there's enough space to possibly fit an H90 in the back?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

*I switched motherboard trays. I now need to order pop rivets.


----------



## vieuxchnock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> *Love the Prodigy.* Wondering why we STILL haven't seen a window panel for the right side for sale yet. It makes so much more sense than the available left side window that stifles your GPU airflow and limits your view to only the GPU. The right side gives a view into the real guts of the machine and a window there wouldn't affect airflow much, if at all.


*Just make your own like I did.










*


----------



## kevin1024

Wow this is an amazing thread!

So I've got kind of a unique issue. I live by the ocean and every system I've built rusts pretty badly almost immediately. I'm thinking that it might help if I keep positive pressure inside the case. That way, the salty dust won't make it inside as easily. The rustiest place is usually the motherboard I/O shield where air gets sucked through the gap between the ports and the (unpainted) steel shield.

Anyway, what's the recommened fan setup for an aircooled *positive pressure* Prodigy setup?

Quick specs:

i7 4770K
Reference cooler GTX 780
Black Prodigy (so it has the vent holes in the front)
Noctua UH-12s CPU cooler


----------



## SortOfGrim

simple, put all fans on intake (with a fine dust filter)


----------



## Faelore

Hey guys I had a crazy idea earlier and was wondering if anyone knew the size of the bitfenix prodigy side panel window, I wanna buy it off ebay for 20 bucks take the window off and mod it so it will hold a small tablet on the side of the computer if anyone knows let me know









http://www.ebay.com/itm/BitFenix-BFC-PRO-300-KKWA-RP-Prodigy-Window-Side-Panel-Black-/301052987384?pt=US_Computer_Case_Accessories_Tool_Kits&hash=item46182807f8


----------



## ccRicers

Ohhh a tablet window mod. DO IT


----------



## RebelHell

Just want to introduce myself and maybe get some opinions on a build I plan on doing in a few weeks. I have been a long time computer builder since my first PC (a Pentium Pro) way back in the 90's. I also do PC and Laptop repair on the side. All of my builds have been on the large side and all have been air cooled, noisy monstrosities. I don't own a Prodigy case yet but I've had an eye on it since I first saw one over a year ago. I think I'm about ready to take the plunge into mini-ITX and hopefully my first water cooled build as well. I've mostly just been lurking and reading as I am always annoyed by those that don't at least try to educate themselves before hitting the forums. But at this point I think I have a feasible build list and I'd like to get your opinions.

Here's a link to my list in progress(Google Docs). Please let me know what you think, I'd love to here any criticisms you have. this is my first attempt at water cooling so try to cut me a little slack. Thanks.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> Just want to introduce myself and maybe get some opinions on a build I plan on doing in a few weeks. I have been a long time computer builder since my first PC (a Pentium Pro) way back in the 90's. I also do PC and Laptop repair on the side. All of my builds have been on the large side and all have been air cooled, noisy monstrosities. I don't own a Prodigy case yet but I've had an eye on it since I first saw one over a year ago. I think I'm about ready to take the plunge into mini-ITX and hopefully my first water cooled build as well. I've mostly just been lurking and reading as I am always annoyed by those that don't at least try to educate themselves before hitting the forums. But at this point I think I have a feasible build list and I'd like to get your opinions.
> 
> Here's a link to my list in progress(Google Docs). Please let me know what you think, I'd love to here any criticisms you have. this is my first attempt at water cooling so try to cut me a little slack. Thanks.


Hardware looks good

Notes on the cooling:

Those BitFenix 120mm fans suck on radiators. Definitely swap those out for something with higher static pressure (recommend Scythe GT AP15s - may be under Nidec now, E-Loop Noiseblocker, Corsair SP120)

With temperature limits becoming less of a problem in pcs, Watercooling is unfortunately becoming mostly an exercise of aesthetics now (some temp improvements and quietness too), so do what you think is going to look best. You are using EK everything else, then an XSPC block. I think keeping a consistent look is important to a good looking build, personally. The EK version that matches your CPU block is: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-r9-290x-acetal.html

Are you planning on just using distilled water? or are you going to dye it? or use a premix/concentrate? If you have been researching, then there is no doubt you have seen false claims on dyes/premixes/etc regarding gunking or blockages or whatever, those are false, as the those were problems with the tubing. Using a premix or concentrate does not only give you colored fluid which I think looks better, but also all the additives (biocides and anti-corrosives) already in there, with in-system life spans way past that of pure water. Mayhems Pastel for example can last in-system 2-3 years without draining or their X1 fluid which goes 1-2 years. Pure water you should drain at least every 6mo. The performance difference between pastel and pure water is less than 1-2C core temps. Mayhems X1 is pretty much right at pure water such that you won't notice any core temp differences.

From your parts it doesn't look like you have planned a drain port. I highly recommend adding one, and you want it at the lowest point in your loop.


----------



## clutchmastaflex

King of cable management here. Ha, no don't worry it's only for a few more days while I wait for the WC parts to arrive.


----------



## Faelore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Ohhh a tablet window mod. DO IT


Yeah I wanted to drop my girlfriends Ipad in it since she doesnt use it but microcenter has a nice deal on a 10.1 inch screen tab for 80 bucks. Ill post pics when the build is done







I got everything but the mobo chip and cooler and tab


----------



## Biggu

finally did the front of the case, just need to rig the lighting behind and its done.


























The airflow is MUCH better in the front now.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> finally did the front of the case, just need to rig the lighting behind and its done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The airflow is MUCH better in the front now.


Nice cut!

I'd put some black mesh behind it personally, would look sweet


----------



## Biggu

yea im kinda thinking about doing that just gotta find some fine mesh to put in there or paint the front.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Hardware looks good
> 
> Notes on the cooling:
> 
> Those BitFenix 120mm fans suck on radiators. Definitely swap those out for something with higher static pressure (recommend Scythe GT AP15s - may be under Nidec now, E-Loop Noiseblocker, Corsair SP120)
> 
> With temperature limits becoming less of a problem in pcs, Watercooling is unfortunately becoming mostly an exercise of aesthetics now (some temp improvements and quietness too), so do what you think is going to look best. You are using EK everything else, then an XSPC block. I think keeping a consistent look is important to a good looking build, personally. The EK version that matches your CPU block is: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-r9-290x-acetal.html
> 
> Are you planning on just using distilled water? or are you going to dye it? or use a premix/concentrate? If you have been researching, then there is no doubt you have seen false claims on dyes/premixes/etc regarding gunking or blockages or whatever, those are false, as the those were problems with the tubing. Using a premix or concentrate does not only give you colored fluid which I think looks better, but also all the additives (biocides and anti-corrosives) already in there, with in-system life spans way past that of pure water. Mayhems Pastel for example can last in-system 2-3 years without draining or their X1 fluid which goes 1-2 years. Pure water you should drain at least every 6mo. The performance difference between pastel and pure water is less than 1-2C core temps. Mayhems X1 is pretty much right at pure water such that you won't notice any core temp differences.
> 
> From your parts it doesn't look like you have planned a drain port. I highly recommend adding one, and you want it at the lowest point in your loop.


I agree with the fans not being the best. I guess I should have looked more closely at the specs but I got a little too hung up on having all matching fans. I went ahead and changed those out in the list for some SP120's.

I realize that temperatures have become less and less of an issue, but liquid cooling has been something I've always wanted to try. And the Radeon R9 290X has known temperature problems with the reference cooler, sometimes even throttling itself. I think it could be a real beast under water and would take an overclock very well. Maybe even give Nvidia a run for their money. As far as what brands I chose, the CPU block is from EK because if you look at the specs it actually is a full board block for the Asus mini-ITX board. It will cool the CPU, MOSFETs, and the PCH chip. The only other company that sells a similar block is Bitspower and those are sold out everywhere. The reason for the XSPC GPU block was because the EK equivalent is also hard to find. When I make my purchase I will shop around and attempt to match up the blocks. I do prefer the look of EK.

As far as coolant goes I plan on using distilled water with PTNuke. It's much cheaper and since I'm using white tubing I really don't have any need for dyes. All my water blocks are also copper without any nickle plating so I'm not too concerned about galvanic corrosion.

And you're right, a drain port was overlooked. I've added a Koolance in line drain to my list though I may try to come up with a more eloquent solution down the road.

Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> yea im kinda thinking about doing that just gotta find some fine mesh to put in there or paint the front.


Just FYI, Performance PC's has a 500mm x 500mm Black modders mesh on sale for five bucks. Would look amazing behind that front panel.


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> I agree with the fans not being the best. I guess I should have looked more closely at the specs but I got a little too hung up on having all matching fans. I went ahead and changed those out in the list for some SP120's.
> 
> I realize that temperatures have become less and less of an issue, but liquid cooling has been something I've always wanted to try. And the Radeon R9 290X has known temperature problems with the reference cooler, sometimes even throttling itself. I think it could be a real beast under water and would take an overclock very well. Maybe even give Nvidia a run for their money. As far as what brands I chose, the CPU block is from EK because if you look at the specs it actually is a full board block for the Asus mini-ITX board. It will cool the CPU, MOSFETs, and the PCH chip. The only other company that sells a similar block is Bitspower and those are sold out everywhere. The reason for the XSPC GPU block was because the EK equivalent is also hard to find. When I make my purchase I will shop around and attempt to match up the blocks. I do prefer the look of EK.
> 
> As far as coolant goes I plan on using distilled water with PTNuke. It's much cheaper and since I'm using white tubing I really don't have any need for dyes. All my water blocks are also copper without any nickle plating so I'm not too concerned about galvanic corrosion.
> 
> And you're right, a drain port was overlooked. I've added a Koolance in line drain to my list though I may try to come up with a more eloquent solution down the road.
> 
> Thank you for your suggestions.


Don't get me wrong, I watercool everything, even my xbox







. It could be an addiction.....

I think everyone should try watercooling and didn't mean to sound discouraging. I was just trying to point out that I feel that one of the motivations for watercooling nowadays should be aesthetics









I think you will have a pretty nice setup there. Definitely would recommend trying to hold out for the EK GPU block since it will match the rest of your rig and give it a much nicer overall look and feel. If you send an email out to the companies or give them an email, they are usually pretty good about letting you know when they expect more stock. EK is based out of Slovenia, so they do large orders all at once. Longest I've had to wait was 2-3 weeks and that was when I depleted their stock and needed just one more.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I watercool everything, even my xbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It could be an addiction.....
> 
> I think everyone should try watercooling and didn't mean to sound discouraging. I was just trying to point out that I feel that one of the motivations for watercooling nowadays should be aesthetics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will have a pretty nice setup there. Definitely would recommend trying to hold out for the EK GPU block since it will match the rest of your rig and give it a much nicer overall look and feel. If you send an email out to the companies or give them an email, they are usually pretty good about letting you know when they expect more stock. EK is based out of Slovenia, so they do large orders all at once. Longest I've had to wait was 2-3 weeks and that was when I depleted their stock and needed just one more.


Water cooling definitely looks like fun, just wish it wasn't so cost prohibitive. Oh well, gotta pay to play I guess. And I think you're right about holding out for that EK block. I did some searching and have found it available at one website, just not one I've heard of before. Hellfiretoyz? I may give them a shot when the time comes. I have most of the money already, I may go ahead and start buying parts. That itch is getting to me.


----------



## RebelHell

On a separate issue, does anyone have experience with Performance PC's modified cases? I've tried to do a search but they aren't exactly a search friendly brand name. A bit too generic to find anything useful. I did email them about getting a front panel without the optical slot cut in the front. They were rather quick to respond and seem willing to work with you. Guess I'll just try my luck.


----------



## vieuxchnock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> Water cooling definitely looks like fun, just wish it wasn't so cost prohibitive. Oh well, gotta pay to play I guess. And I think you're right about holding out for that EK block. I did some searching and have found it available at one website, just not one I've heard of before. Hellfiretoyz? I may give them a shot when the time comes. I have most of the money already, I may go ahead and start buying parts. That itch is getting to me.


*For a 290X waterblock, take a look at this one.Really nice.

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?language=en&products_id=3135*


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> Water cooling definitely looks like fun, just wish it wasn't so cost prohibitive. Oh well, gotta pay to play I guess. And I think you're right about holding out for that EK block. I did some searching and have found it available at one website, just not one I've heard of before. Hellfiretoyz? I may give them a shot when the time comes. I have most of the money already, I may go ahead and start buying parts. That itch is getting to me.


Hellfiretoyz seems to be reputable according to a few people in the EK thread. You should be good if you decide to buy from them.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Hellfiretoyz seems to be reputable according to a few people in the EK thread. You should be good if you decide to buy from them.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> Water cooling definitely looks like fun, just wish it wasn't so cost prohibitive. Oh well, gotta pay to play I guess. And I think you're right about holding out for that EK block. I did some searching and have found it available at one website, just not one I've heard of before. Hellfiretoyz? I may give them a shot when the time comes. I have most of the money already, I may go ahead and start buying parts. That itch is getting to me.


YYeah, the itch doesn't go away, lol. As I'm building something I am thinking of 5 other builds. When I'm not building something, I'm trying to figure out how to afford and justify another build.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> On a separate issue, does anyone have experience with Performance PC's modified cases? I've tried to do a search but they aren't exactly a search friendly brand name. A bit too generic to find anything useful. I did email them about getting a front panel without the optical slot cut in the front. They were rather quick to respond and seem willing to work with you. Guess I'll just try my luck.


Performance-PCs is a great company. I have never used one of the custom builds, but I am sure they are of quality. You could always try to mod yourself one









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> On a separate issue, does anyone have experience with Performance PC's modified cases? I've tried to do a search but they aren't exactly a search friendly brand name. A bit too generic to find anything useful. I did email them about getting a front panel without the optical slot cut in the front. They were rather quick to respond and seem willing to work with you. Guess I'll just try my luck.


Yes it is a great block, but goes away from the rest of the EK blocks/components he is using. Not that that is a sin or anything, I personally just think it looks best to use all blocks of the same looks


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT

Can a slim optical drive be used with a 240mm water cooler in the top? And how hard is it to find a dust filter for the front? And whcih models come with mesh fronts and which with solid?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScaryFatKidGT*
> 
> Can a slim optical drive be used with a 240mm water cooler in the top? *And how hard is it to find a dust filter for the front?* And whcih models come with mesh fronts and which with solid?


*Demciflex*


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScaryFatKidGT*
> 
> Can a slim optical drive be used with a 240mm water cooler in the top? And how hard is it to find a dust filter for the front? And whcih models come with mesh fronts and which with solid?


Doubt you will get a rad in there with a drive, even if you use the slim drive and slim rad. It is really tight. I've seen someone flip the front panel upside down and mod the front to have the drive tray in the bottom of the case. This of course removes the HDD bay and effects your fan placement and what not.

The black version has mesh, white is solid. Unless you get PPCs 'high air flow' versions which are custom done by them. There are some white mesh fronts you can buy, but I think they are all from Asian sites (if that is a problem or not for you, is up to you).


----------



## vieuxchnock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScaryFatKidGT*
> 
> Can a slim optical drive be used with a 240mm water cooler in the top? And how hard is it to find a dust filter for the front? And whcih models come with mesh fronts and which with solid?


*That's where I place mine:


*


----------



## paul1987

About to order these parts for a prodigy build. Any ideas, improvements or advice to make it better would be much appreciated:

Bitfenix Prodigy Black
Asus Maximus Impact Motherboard
i5 4670k cpu
Corsair Vengeance 8GB ram
Samsung evo 500gb SSD
EVGA Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 Ti
EK-FB ASUS All in One water block
Full waterblock for gpu (not sure which one)
2x 120mm Radiators with Noctua fans
Corsair CX750m psu

Any help with pump, reservoir, tubing and fittings would be great. This is my first watercooled pc so not too sure on the best parts to use

Cheers


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> *Demciflex*


thx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Doubt you will get a rad in there with a drive, even if you use the slim drive and slim rad. It is really tight. I've seen someone flip the front panel upside down and mod the front to have the drive tray in the bottom of the case. This of course removes the HDD bay and effects your fan placement and what not.
> 
> The black version has mesh, white is solid. Unless you get PPCs 'high air flow' versions which are custom done by them. There are some white mesh fronts you can buy, but I think they are all from Asian sites (if that is a problem or not for you, is up to you).


PPC? I thought about flipping it upside down lol. Could I just mount the rad on the outside? I thought a slim slot loading drive on the front would look cool but they already have the big slot cutout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> *That's where I place mine:
> 
> 
> *




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paul1987*
> 
> About to order these parts for a prodigy build. Any ideas, improvements or advice to make it better would be much appreciated:
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy Black
> Asus Maximus Impact Motherboard
> i5 4670k cpu
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB ram
> Samsung evo 500gb SSD
> EVGA Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 Ti
> EK-FB ASUS All in One water block
> Full waterblock for gpu (not sure which one)
> 2x 120mm Radiators with Noctua fans
> Corsair CX750m psu
> 
> Any help with pump, reservoir, tubing and fittings would be great. This is my first watercooled pc so not too sure on the best parts to use
> 
> Cheers


Why not a 240mm? go with the glacier 240


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScaryFatKidGT*
> 
> thx
> PPC? I thought about flipping it upside down lol. Could I just mount the rad on the outside? I thought a slim slot loading drive on the front would look cool but they already have the big slot cutout


He means Performance PCs. They sell custom modded cases and they even include some optional cooling. Of course these would cost more than the regular cases.

I personally will add a slim slot loading Blu-Ray drive at the bottom and have a 240mm rad on the top. If you remove all the hard drive cages it leave a shallow well at the bottom just big enough to put a slim drive there. I'll cut a slot or hole in the bottom front of the case to get access to it.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> He means Performance PCs. They sell custom modded cases and they even include some optional cooling. Of course these would cost more than the regular cases.
> 
> I personally will add a slim slot loading Blu-Ray drive at the bottom and have a 240mm rad on the top. If you remove all the hard drive cages it leave a shallow well at the bottom just big enough to put a slim drive there. I'll cut a slot or hole in the bottom front of the case to get access to it.


Hmmm I like that slot loading front but not the gaudy bitfenix logo. Do they do custom stuff? They don't have many Prodigy M's modded.


----------



## JayKthnx

Prodigy m's are the same case, but set up for vertical m-atx. If you submit a support ticket to ppc, they'll forward it to Jeremy in their mod department to talk it out with you so you can try and get what you want.


----------



## wttj87

When did Bitfenix change the design of the PSU area in the ITX case? I noticed this today when looking at a new build that was posted on pcpartpicker.

Older build:


and

Newer build:


----------



## dman811

Newer build is in the Bitfenix Colossus ITX, old is either in a Prodigy or a Phenom.


----------



## wttj87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Newer build is in the Bitfenix Colossus ITX, old is either in a Prodigy or a Phenom.


They're both Bitfenix Prodigy ITX cases according to the build logs and other pictures. Just wondered why they were different, never noticed it before.


----------



## dman811

Hmm... strange.


----------



## joebroniee91

hey guys, new to overclock but wanted to post a few of my system.










ADD ME?


----------



## JayKthnx

nice and clean interior. well done


----------



## ccRicers

That radiator looks pretty good on the top there.


----------



## joebroniee91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> nice and clean interior. well done


thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> That radiator looks pretty good on the top there.


yeah, i tried to keep the rad on the inside but i was having interference with the tubing rubbing against my ram sticks


----------



## plgdg

How is the front airflow on the Phenom? I'm really diggin the style, but I'm concerned about both the front and side panel intakes...

Also, that's a custom side panel window, right?


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joebroniee91*
> 
> thanks!
> yeah, i tried to keep the rad on the inside but i was having interference with the tubing rubbing against my ram sticks


I'd put a grill on the rad on top...maybe a mesh or slotted. Would help keep it safe and you could also throw a dust filter in if ya wanted


----------



## joeybagz

I would like to be added to the club.


----------



## E30bmart

Hey guys. I have a couple things i'd like advice about







.. First thing is plans are going towards getting these later on:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17480/ex-blc-1345/EK_Supreme_LTX_Intel_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acrylic_CSQ_EK-Supreme_LTX_CSQ.html
&
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14254/ex-blc-987/Bitspower_Galaxy_Universal_RAM_Module_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_2-DIMMs_-_Clear_BP-RAMS22-CLBK.html?tl=g30c225&id=7CrTfQVB#blank

For now my question is for my tubing now as well as colors for tubing.. now they're black:

http://postimg.org/image/qg6tjcysl/full/
herbergeur d image

I was thinking of trying to mimick a video I saw of watercooling where the dude put mayhems white in blue UV reactive tubing, the effect is nice and I want that, but yellow, or green!
-->Would putting Mayhems White coolant in transluscent yellow tubing or UV reactive yellow tubing make a cool effect like this?:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDqyvOPdFqo

I will be putting UV LED's in my case, and later on with the components I put in the beggining, it will have more of that visible liquid.. so I'm not sure I want colored tubing or the others wont match..

What do you guys think


----------



## joebroniee91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plgdg*
> 
> How is the front airflow on the Phenom? I'm really diggin the style, but I'm concerned about both the front and side panel intakes...
> 
> Also, that's a custom side panel window, right?


the front intake for air is horrible, little holes smaller then dimes here and there, and for the window i made it myself, its open air, i didnt feel like putting in a window due to little to no front air intake. bitfenix never made side panels with windows for the phenoms, although the side panels from the prodigy will fit with about half an inch missing from the top and bottom on the panels.


----------



## joebroniee91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> I'd put a grill on the rad on top...maybe a mesh or slotted. Would help keep it safe and you could also throw a dust filter in if ya wanted


any good ideas on super thin rad or fan filters thats compatible with the h100i radiator?


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joebroniee91*
> 
> any good ideas on super thin rad or fan filters thats compatible with the h100i radiator?


Doesn't it have 120mm fan holes? Most rad grills and also fan filters can be found with 120mm fan holes and you just use those.

MNPCTech has a lot of that type of stuff that looks pretty good.


----------



## joebroniee91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Doesn't it have 120mm fan holes? Most rad grills and also fan filters can be found with 120mm fan holes and you just use those.
> 
> MNPCTech has a lot of that type of stuff that looks pretty good.


Soo pricey T_T


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joebroniee91*
> 
> Soo pricey T_T


You can find cheaper ones other places, lol PPCs and FrozenCPU have some listed. Primochill makes some pretty cheap acrylic ones


----------



## clevelandownz

I'm thinking about getting one of these to build a steam box but would like it water-cooled. I would like to put two video cards in it so I'd be getting the Micro ATX version, my question is, is there anyway to put both a 120 radiator and 240 radiator into the case (possibly the 240 on the bottom and 120 on the back?) and water cool both graphics cards and the cpu.


----------



## dumboy

So i swapped the side panels on prodigy m and knew that the button faces would be upside down. So I figured out you can just unscrew it and flip the buttons very simple


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dumboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i swapped the side panels on prodigy m and knew that the button faces would be upside down. So I figured out you can just unscrew it and flip the buttons very simple


Nice. you also just gave me the idea to try to swap out the LEDs in mine


----------



## clevelandownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clevelandownz*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting one of these to build a steam box but would like it water-cooled. I would like to put two video cards in it so I'd be getting the Micro ATX version, my question is, is there anyway to put both a 120 radiator and 240 radiator into the case (possibly the 240 on the bottom and 120 on the back?) and water cool both graphics cards and the cpu.


sorry to repost this again, but I can get a REALLY good deal within the next hour on one of these and really want to know if I should even purchase it. So if someone could answer who has the Micro ATX version, that would be awesome!


----------



## JayKthnx

Just search the op for completed prodigy m builds with custom loops in them


----------



## dumboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clevelandownz*
> 
> sorry to repost this again, but I can get a REALLY good deal within the next hour on one of these and really want to know if I should even purchase it. So if someone could answer who has the Micro ATX version, that would be awesome!




there are mounting holes for both but there is only about 1.5in below if you mount a 120mm cooler on the side. since the clearance is too small you would have to put the fans or radiator under the case.


----------



## Sannakji

Picked up the Japanese edition white yesterday. Had a lot of problems with my first prodigy but I picked this unit up myself and will use an asus board so no broken handles/non-functional USB ports. Still pretty big and that blue is getting sprayed black ASAP but overall can't wait to start my 3rd build!


----------



## JayKthnx

dropbox links don't play well with ocn, but nice case!


----------



## ccRicers

I just completed my first water cooling loop yesterday.




Still have more case mods to do!


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I just completed my first water cooling loop yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have more case mods to do!


Rad up front??


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Rad up front??


That space is reserved for the hard drives and a fan. The hard drives will be mounted vertically. I will probably add a 120mm rad in the back.


----------



## euf0ria

Interior done. Sidepanels left but in the making, deadline by friday this week


----------



## Lethandros

Hi everyone ^_^

Can somebody please advise me on what closed loop cooler fits in the prodigy (top)?

i know the h100i does fit but i hear it has a lot of issues.

btw, im using asus p8z77 i-deluxe mobo.


----------



## Sloryburn




----------



## lucas.vulcan

http://valid.canardpc.com/0ah5hd




Processeur (CPU)
NomIntel Core i7 [email protected]
Threading 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 8 Threads
Fréquence 4598,93 MHz (46 * 99,98 MHz)
Architecture Ivy Bridge (22 nm)
CPUID / Stepping 6.A.9 / 6.3A (E1/L1)
Extensions de CPU MMX, SSE, EM64T, VT-x, AES, AVX
Caches L1: 128 Ko / L2: 1024 KB / L3: 8192 Ko
Microcode 0x0000017
Max. TDP 77 Watts
Température 30 ° C
Tension 1.224 Volts
Type Stock
Carte mère
ModèleAsus P8Z77-I DELUXE
BIOS American Megatrends Inc. - 1103 - 28/10/2013
CPU Socket Socket LGA 1155
North Bridge Intel Ivy Bridge rev 09
South Bridge Intel Z77 rev 04
Mémoire (RAM)
Taille16384 MB
Type DDR3-2399 - Dual Channel
Fréquence 1199,8 MHz (01:09)
Horaires 10-12-12-31
Slot # 1 ModuleG.Skill - 8192 Mo (10700)
Slot # 2 ModuleG.Skill - 8192 Mo (10700)
Carte graphique (GPU)
Type de GPUNVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 (135 MHz)
VRAM Taille 4095 Mo (324 MHz)
Divers
Version Windows Windows 7 Édition Intégrale 64 bits
Fenêtres Subversion SP1 (Build 7601)
CPU-Z Version 1,68


----------



## jastaz

Hi there, I was wondering if the BitFenix Prodigy had any carry-on bag that may fit. It was either this or shipping the case only via a shipping courier and bringing along the video card and cooling block in the luggage.

Appreciate the help


----------



## grunion

Anyone have pics of a 240 AIO installed?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Anyone have pics of a 240 AIO installed?


In a prodigy or one of the newer cases? I have my H220 in the prodigy with an additional radiator on top. The added fans DO go on top of the case for the second rad, but w/o the front radiator mount, you could easily install just the 240 AIO.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> In a prodigy or one of the newer cases? I have my H220 in the prodigy with an additional radiator on top. The added fans DO go on top of the case for the second rad, but w/o the front radiator mount, you could easily install just the 240 AIO.


Yea Prodigy...

Moving my Glacer 240 over as the 920 can't handle my 4770K.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## JayKthnx

received my custom panels from PPC's, put a window in my side panel and got hold of a gigabyte 7950. still need to put a window in the other panel, relocate my vandal switches, sleeve cables and take care of a few other little details to finish up this case.


----------



## dman811

It's looking awesome Jay!


----------



## elkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> received my custom panels from PPC's, put a window in my side panel and got hold of a gigabyte 7950. still need to put a window in the other panel, relocate my vandal switches, sleeve cables and take care of a few other little details to finish up this case.


Hello, for the window. What you put rubber to the profile? Where you bought it?
And the acrylic is glued with double sided tape or glue?

P. D. Sorry for my language I'm Spanish. Google translator FTW! xDD


----------



## JayKthnx

I used small channel molding and 3m 4010 tape for my window, along with 3mm acrylic that I bought locally.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Yea Prodigy...
> 
> Moving my Glacer 240 over as the 920 can't handle my 4770K.
> 
> Thanks for the pics.


You won't have any issue getting the Glacer 240 in, its a rebranded H220 like I had in mine.


----------



## Sloryburn




----------



## Biggu

Finally got around to doing the mesh in the front and then back lighting it.


----------



## dman811

Oh my that looks awesome!


----------



## cyphon

@Biggu that mesh looks great. Way better than the white behind it. The red lighting behind it looks sweet too


----------



## Sannakji

I would have gone Black for a Quake themed one but love the retro haha. What is in the ODD drive space?


----------



## joebroniee91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> I would have gone Black for a Quake themed one but love the retro haha. What is in the ODD drive space?


its the power on button and led activity light


----------



## Biggu

thanks guys, Its the HDD light switch which now for some reason decided to stay on lol ill look at it in a bit when I feel like pulling the wiring out of the case.

I would have done a black case but the white was on sale black Friday for $40 shipped while the black was around $90 or something like that.


----------



## dman811

Check to see that it isn't plugged into the Power LED pins.


----------



## JayKthnx

also verify polarity is correct.


----------



## Boyboyd

Hey everyone. I'm ditching my huge corsair tower case for a bitfenix prodigy soon. I'm planning to watercool my CPU + GPU with a good 240mm rad.

Can anyone tell me the maximum thickness of the radiator? Or what they've got fitted? I'm gonna pour through this thread when i get time this week, but i'm pretty sure i'm going with a custom loop rather than an AIO.


----------



## euf0ria

Heads up!

Minimalistic PC is having a modding competition this week with many fine builds in the entries, please take a look and be amazed by the hard work put in to these machines. My build is there too and I would love to have your support and a little vote









Minimalistic PC "Prodigy - SENSATION"
Minimalistic PC "All entries"

(you´ll find the "vote here!" text under the pictures when browsing a specific build)


----------



## TTheuns

Hi there, I was wondering what the maximum thickness for a 240mm on top of the BitFenix Prodigy is. You know, because of the handles.


----------



## JayKthnx

45mm to the top of the handles


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Can't decide whether to get the phenom or the prodigy.
I prefer the looks of the phenom but fwir it has a restrictive intake?
Was planning to use a big air cooler and a non blower gpu.


----------



## Kokin

Planning to have 3 rads in my Prodigy soon: RX240 at the front, EX240 at the top and EX120 at the rear. If I can't make it work, I'll sell off either my EX120 or EX240 and get Mayhem's Ice White coolant with that.


----------



## CrSt3r

You may have some difficulty to install the EX120 with a top mounted EX240 inside the case









Either way, ist gonna be hell to try and fit RX240 in front and EX240 on top. You have to mod a bit, to get that much Radiator inside of the prodigy








I only managed a 140 + 240 Rad in my case. BUT they are 63mm thick and the 140 has a pump and res module mounted









EDIT: There is a reason why People only fit 240 + 200 Radiators in that case


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> You may have some difficulty to install the EX120 with a top mounted EX240 inside the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, ist gonna be hell to try and fit RX240 in front and EX240 on top. You have to mod a bit, to get that much Radiator inside of the prodigy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only managed a 140 + 240 Rad in my case. BUT they are 63mm thick and the 140 has a pump and res module mounted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: There is a reason why People only fit 240 + 200 Radiators in that case


Yeah you're definitely right. My plan was to have the RX240 and EX120 mounted internally, while the EX240 would be externally mounted on the top. It's mostly to experiment and try new things, although you don't really see that much rad space in a Prodigy, so it'd be cool to be one of the few to do so.

Also, there are just times where my EX120+EX240 can't hold up, like when I'm benching my 7950 at 1300core at 1.3V. That's with my GTs ramped up to 2150RPM, which is at the limits of the effective RPM range for the EX series.

If anything, I'll try to make the RX240 and EX240 work before I ditch the EX240 and stick with the RX240+EX120.

I wished the Prodigy was an inch taller and and inch wider, so I could even do double radiators at the front.


----------



## CrSt3r

Would be a dream come true









But than it wouldnt be a mITX anymore ... well ... it isnt rly now, but i like it that way. Sometimes i would like a Little bit more space to fiddle with Radiator space


----------



## Boyboyd

I ordered all my stuff for my Prodigy Build, came to just under £500 but it's worth it. I bought all quality stuff unlike last time I updated my PC where i cut some corners.

Just by pure luck my PSU is 6.3" long. I make that to be 160.02mm. I fully expected it not to fit and i'd have to buy another.


----------



## dman811

You might have to squeeze it.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You might have to squeeze it.


Yeah i'm gonna have to force it in but there should be enough flex in the cables. Failing that i'll just order a new PSU and wait a day without a computer.


----------



## CrSt3r

Ist going to be a tight fit. My PSU has no CM, at times i wished it had. BUT than there would be the plugs of the cables that would add another
10-15mm in depth.
Now i have the cables squeezed in the Little compartment, but im not rly happy! Had to use spacers on the outside of the PSU Mount, so i could gain another 15mm for pre-sleaved Cables from the "Bitfenix Alchemy"-Range.

If i had to choose another PSU it would be a 150mm CM one from Corsair or something like that with pre sleeved Cables directly attachable.

That#S what i mean with the spacers :


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> You may have some difficulty to install the EX120 with a top mounted EX240 inside the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, ist gonna be hell to try and fit RX240 in front and EX240 on top. You have to mod a bit, to get that much Radiator inside of the prodigy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only managed a 140 + 240 Rad in my case. BUT they are 63mm thick and the 140 has a pump and res module mounted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: There is a reason why People only fit 240 + 200 Radiators in that case


The Sensation build just a page ago manages to get buy with single 280 on the top, of course with a bit of case modding. Something at least 50mm thick would have enough fin area to cool both CPU and GPU pretty well.

As for me I just drilled holes on the top of my case yesterday to be able to mount a 240 rad flush with the inside front. I have an AX 120 and AX 240 which just line up right next to each other, but you cannot place an inside fan on the 120 (and I don't like to have it on the back outside). Moving the 240 by 10mm to 12mm will at least give me the option for a slim fan.


----------



## CrSt3r

i know it is possible to get a 240 rad and something smaller inside ... even a 280 on top with modding. I had to mod my case too, to get 63mm thick raditors in there. Especially with the Problem being the res and the pump attached to the 140 rad.
VERY tight fit !


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Yeah i'm gonna have to force it in but there should be enough flex in the cables. Failing that i'll just order a new PSU and wait a day without a computer.


I am about to try to stuff a PSU with those same dimensions in my build as well. Mine is full modular, so we will see how it turns out....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> Ist going to be a tight fit. My PSU has no CM, at times i wished it had. BUT than there would be the plugs of the cables that would add another
> 10-15mm in depth.
> Now i have the cables squeezed in the Little compartment, but im not rly happy! Had to use spacers on the outside of the PSU Mount, so i could gain another 15mm for pre-sleaved Cables from the "Bitfenix Alchemy"-Range.
> 
> If i had to choose another PSU it would be a 150mm CM one from Corsair or something like that with pre sleeved Cables directly attachable.
> 
> That#S what i mean with the spacers :


if it doesn't work, I will probably do what you did here. Not optimal, but not a deal killer either...certainly cheaper than a new PSU


----------



## CrSt3r

Its not pretty, but it does the Job. And ist behind my case, so i dont see it. Cables run there too ... so, i dont bother.
Gotta get a new PSU anyways tihs year for a new GPU. 500W 80+Gold wont cut it


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I ordered all my stuff for my Prodigy Build, came to just under £500 but it's worth it. I bought all quality stuff unlike last time I updated my PC where i cut some corners.
> 
> Just by pure luck my PSU is 6.3" long. I make that to be 160.02mm. I fully expected it not to fit and i'd have to buy another.


My 160mm X650 fits, just barely.
If it were not for the force flex cables( flat ) then I i doubt it would fit.


----------



## BlackProdigy22

Hey guys new to overclock.net just had a few prodigy related questions i'm hoping you could answer thanks in advance!

1. I have a black prodigy with the front mesh panel and stock side panel I am getting a lot of dust build up over the front panel, mind you I do have a 230mm bitfenix spectre pro intake fan. I was wondering if there were any solutions to prevent dust for the prodigy other than simple case filters? Also was thinking if I could swap out the front mesh panel for a solid panel and also put in a side window panel in as well, how drastically are the temps and dust going to be affected with the 230mm fan and all. Also have 1 120mm in the top and 140mm exhaust fan.

2. Lastly is there anyone on the internet or forums that I could talk too about purchasing a right side window panel? I would look into doing it myself but I dont think I can get a hold of any power tools to cut the side panel, just wondering if there is anyone or any site that might sell that?


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackProdigy22*
> 
> Hey guys new to overclock.net just had a few prodigy related questions i'm hoping you could answer thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I have a black prodigy with the front mesh panel and stock side panel I am getting a lot of dust build up over the front panel, mind you I do have a 230mm bitfenix spectre pro intake fan. I was wondering if there were any solutions to prevent dust for the prodigy other than simple case filters? Also was thinking if I could swap out the front mesh panel for a solid panel and also put in a side window panel in as well, how drastically are the temps and dust going to be affected with the 230mm fan and all. Also have 1 120mm in the top and 140mm exhaust fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Lastly is there anyone on the internet or forums that I could talk too about purchasing a right side window panel? I would look into doing it myself but I dont think I can get a hold of any power tools to cut the side panel, just wondering if there is anyone or any site that might sell that?


You can buy windowed panels from newegg.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997099


----------



## JayKthnx

For the front and top panels on my case, I got them from Perfomance PCs. Following that link, you'll see that they have several different options to choose from. Since I already had the prodigy case prior to my interest in those panel, I contacted their mod department directly and had the panels themselves made and sent to me. If you get in contact with @phillyd, he should be able to point you in the right direction to do the same. In total, I believe I paid about $75 for both panels including shipping, and they are very well made. For the side panel, BitFenix does make a version that has a window pre-installed, available at a lot of different places to include PPCs, Amazon and Newegg. Personally, I want to have both side panels windowed, so I didn't care for the official BitFenix panels only being windowed about 2/3 of the panel. The two side panels are interchangeable, so this would lead to different window locations if installed on both sides. In response to this, I decided to make panels of my own using a 270mmx320mm sheet of 3mm acrylic I acquired locally, small channel molding and 3M 4010 double-sided tape. With my build, I have gutted out the stock "front" I/O components, which are easily removed by pulling out a couple screws, replaced the stock power and reset switches with Delrin 'Vandal' switches and am planning to move them into the front panel, then replacing the other panel they were in with another solid side panel, which will have another window installed in it just like the one you've seen already on my case.



On the first panel I made, I started off the mod by masking off my cut area on both sides with painters' tape to help preserve the paint and measured on the back side for the best overall clearances, as well as space to apply the 4010 tape for a secure hold.



I decided on 40mm and flipped the panel over to mark out my cut lines. For the rounded corners I just used the bottom of a glass that granted me a nicely sized arc.



I used a dremel to cut out my window and smooth the edges, though this used 3 reinforced cut-off discs, a sending barrel and a whole lot of time. I neglected to take a picture of the panel after I finished cutting it, but still have the cut-out section to show you just how rough the cut originally was before sanding. I will be sure to update this once I cut my next panel.



After cutting, I simply installed the edge molding, cut it to fit, applied the tape in the top and bottom and attached the window with firm and even pressure. With the mitx Prodigy and Phenom, I strongly suggest that you use 3mm thick acrylic at the most as this size will be pressed up directly against the psu cage. Anything thicker will likely require you to modify that cage to accomodate secure installation.


----------



## Neusance

Hey guys first post here. I just got my midnight Prodigy M and I love it! Unfortunately I won't have my mATX MB until next month, so for now the case will be going into storage









Anyway, I'm planning to fit a full size window panel as like the post above, I don't like the official Prodidy side window that limits the viewing size.
I'm hoping to achieve the same looks as ArtX38's mirror mod however with a dark tinted and not mirrored look.

I plan on buying a cut to size acrylic window from here, which is 'Clear as Glass Acrylic (Perspex)'
Is this the right acrylic for the build?

And then for the tint, I'm not too sure what to go for yet. I want the tint to be dark black with the case lights off with almost no visibility into the case, however with the case lights on you will be able to see into the case fairly well. Has anybody got any recommendations or experience for a product like this?

Thanks! And great builds everybody. (I've gone through every page looking for ideas)


----------



## BlackProdigy22

I was looking for the "right" side panel thanks anyways, I'll probably just follow one of he mod guides posted in this thread!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackProdigy22*
> 
> Hey guys new to overclock.net just had a few prodigy related questions i'm hoping you could answer thanks in advance!
> 
> 1. I have a black prodigy with the front mesh panel and stock side panel I am getting a lot of dust build up over the front panel, mind you I do have a 230mm bitfenix spectre pro intake fan. I was wondering if there were any solutions to prevent dust for the prodigy other than simple case filters? Also was thinking if I could swap out the front mesh panel for a solid panel and also put in a side window panel in as well, how drastically are the temps and dust going to be affected with the 230mm fan and all. Also have 1 120mm in the top and 140mm exhaust fan.
> 
> 2. Lastly is there anyone on the internet or forums that I could talk too about purchasing a right side window panel? I would look into doing it myself but I dont think I can get a hold of any power tools to cut the side panel, just wondering if there is anyone or any site that might sell that?


Performance-PC's does a very high quality side panel window if you send in your panel. I chose it over the stock panel which uses a very thin, cheap acrylic. I've PM'ed you about details


----------



## Dr Slaughter




----------



## b4db0y

Does the Phenom ITX fit 2x 240mm radiators? I saw some guy in another country do it without modding and I wanted to confirm it since the forum wasn't in English. Also another question could I realistically put in say a UT60 and a 200mm Rad in the front?


----------



## vieuxchnock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackProdigy22*
> 
> I was looking for the "right" side panel thanks anyways, I'll probably just follow one of he mod guides posted in this thread!


*It's not very hard to do your own side panels. I did mine and those were the first time I do that. The main thing to do: take your time.






*


----------



## dudeyouresocool

Hey guys, long time lurker here. Just decided to ditch my ATX machine and move to an ITX prodigy. All I'm missing is my motherboard but I did notice something different when I got opened up my case yesterday. My PSU cage looks different from the rest of you guys and I did not find any information about Bitfenix updating its design. It seems that the new PSU cage is better for cable management as it has wider cutouts.. Please let me know what you guys think...









Also *ADD ME!!*


----------



## joebroniee91

oh hecks no!, i wasted my time cutting my motherboard tray when this is available.............sigh


----------



## Boyboyd

God I hope mine looks like that. It's out for delivery today


----------



## micro1331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> *It's not very hard to do your own side panels. I did mine and those were the first time I do that. The main thing to do: take your time.
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


You wouldn't happen to know the dimensions of your window, and how far from each edge it is would you? I'm drawing up my cutout for a window and that's honestly the exact size and positioning I kind of wanted to go for.


----------



## vieuxchnock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro1331*
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know the dimensions of your window, and how far from each edge it is would you? I'm drawing up my cutout for a window and that's honestly the exact size and positioning I kind of wanted to go for.


*I kept half an inch from the front inside as my dual side tape is ½ inch and keep the same width all around (35 mm).I placed the switches in the front DVD area of the case.The plexi is 9" X 12".*


----------



## wttj87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudeyouresocool*
> 
> Hey guys, long time lurker here. Just decided to ditch my ATX machine and move to an ITX prodigy. All I'm missing is my motherboard but I did notice something different when I got opened up my case yesterday. My PSU cage looks different from the rest of you guys and I did not find any information about Bitfenix updating its design. It seems that the new PSU cage is better for cable management as it has wider cutouts.. Please let me know what you guys think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also *ADD ME!!*


Where did you order your case from? I can't find any information about Bitfenix updating their PSU cage design either, but this looks a lot better than early versions!


----------



## mugenkid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wttj87*
> 
> Where did you order your case from? I can't find any information about Bitfenix updating their PSU cage design either, but this looks a lot better than early versions!


i have same cage in my phenom i guess these are the new ones


----------



## dudeyouresocool

I got it from tigerdirect and I couldn't find information on anything about it either. It makes installing the PSU so much easier though!


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudeyouresocool*
> 
> Hey guys, long time lurker here. Just decided to ditch my ATX machine and move to an ITX prodigy. All I'm missing is my motherboard but I did notice something different when I got opened up my case yesterday. My PSU cage looks different from the rest of you guys and I did not find any information about Bitfenix updating its design. It seems that the new PSU cage is better for cable management as it has wider cutouts.. Please let me know what you guys think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also *ADD ME!!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The one I bought recently from Newegg looks exactly like this


----------



## ccRicers

Wow, you guys got lucky with the new cases. This is how the power supply bay should have looked like from the beginning but alas I purchased the beta







Now I would have to take apart my cooling loop to cut a big hole in the middle.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Wow, you guys got lucky with the new cases. This is how the power supply bay should have looked like from the beginning but alas I purchased the beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I would have to take apart my cooling loop to cut a big hole in the middle.


I concur.


----------



## xINFINI7Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudeyouresocool*
> 
> Hey guys, long time lurker here. Just decided to ditch my ATX machine and move to an ITX prodigy. All I'm missing is my motherboard but I did notice something different when I got opened up my case yesterday. My PSU cage looks different from the rest of you guys and I did not find any information about Bitfenix updating its design. It seems that the new PSU cage is better for cable management as it has wider cutouts.. Please let me know what you guys think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also *ADD ME!!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I wonder if they updated the cages for the other Prodigy's too, (red, blue, green, ect.).
Also beginning to wonder if cutting open the PSU bay can accommodate a larger Power Supply.


----------



## bloodyredd

Guys I would like your suggestions since I plan to change my ATX build some time into an mATX rig. I cannot decide yet which case to pick and my choices are Prodigy M and Phenom M. Cooling and fan setup suggestions are highly appreciated. I'm not quite sure what are the things I should buy since this will be my 2nd time to build a rig.


----------



## Kokin

I'm glad to see Bitfenix is listening to their customers. That PSU bay helps accommodate the longer modular PSUs without the need to mod.


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I'm glad to see Bitfenix is listening to their customers. That PSU bay helps accommodate the longer modular PSUs without the need to mod.


How? It's still the same dimensions by the looks of things... is it wider or something?


----------



## SieGunso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> How? It's still the same dimensions by the looks of things... is it wider or something?


no need for extreme bends on modular cables, more room out the back to route the cables for a more natural bend


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I'm glad to see Bitfenix is listening to their customers. That PSU bay helps accommodate the longer modular PSUs without the need to mod.


Honestly, I would have rather had them make the case an inch or so longer and make it even easier for cable routing. Would also give it some more cooling options.


----------



## Meux

Hey guys! a quick question for you: will the bitfenix prodigy, be able to have a 230mm front fan and a Corsair H100i in the top, at the same time??







i'm about to buy a new system and this really bothers me, i'm abit worried about the tubes getting in contact with the Spectre fan.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> How? It's still the same dimensions by the looks of things... is it wider or something?


If you notice, there is a huge hole in front of the PSU cage. That solves many problems for people with regular-sized PSUs (~160mm).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Honestly, I would have rather had them make the case an inch or so longer and make it even easier for cable routing. Would also give it some more cooling options.


+1 That's the #1 thing I wanted ever since I got my case in 2012. Make the case 1inch larger in all dimensions. It would fit more watercooling gear, but also allow more options for cable management.

I was planning on putting a RX240, EX240, and EX120 inside my Prodigy with quite a bit of modding, but it seems like I'll have to say goodbye to that plan (and the Prodigy) and hello to a Case Labs Mercury S3.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meux*
> 
> Hey guys! a quick question for you: will the bitfenix prodigy, be able to have a 230mm front fan and a Corsair H100i in the top, at the same time??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm about to buy a new system and this really bothers me, i'm abit worried about the tubes getting in contact with the Spectre fan.


You'll have to remove the optical bay bracket (just remove via the screws) for the H100i, but otherwise the 230mm fan at the front is far away from the top portion. Even if you reversed the front panel (so that the optical slot is at the bottom), you would still have no clearance issue with the 230mm fan and the H100i.


----------



## Meux

Ohh thats awesome!! i will just install windows from a USB i guess







. Thanks for the quick reply btw


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Hey guys, got nailed to the wall with bronchitis and midterms, I'm still here and I'm getting back up. The OP is updated. Glad to see a lot of cool mods on my return!


----------



## mainBORED

Been buying parts since early Desember, and today Im officially done!

One thing I've learned is that I should've waited and bought one of these cases with an open PSU bay.
The other thing I learned is that cable management blows in a case like this, one day I might go back and try again but right now I want to play some games.

But anyways, here It is. A couple really ****ty phone pics that looked better on the phone than on a big screen, but yeah.

Nothing special compared to some builds in here, but Im happy with most of it, except the cables.. everywhere.

You might wonder what the hell Im doing with the smallest desk ever created, but my old "man cave" is being turned into a nursery as I type this, and It was either this laughable tiny desk with an oversized ITX case underneath or go get a PS4\Xbone.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I will be joining the club in a few days with a Green Prodigy & I have a couple of questions. below is the link to the case I bought

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345026

1. *Will a Rosewill Capstone 550w Modular have any issues fitting? Link to PSU below*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182262

2. *What air coolers are recommended. I will not be overclocking but want something different then what im using now. Link below to what im using*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200054

3. all my fans are PWM. Im going to be using a 120mm top, 120mm rear & a 200mm front. the board only has x2 fan connectors. what kind of adapter do i need to connect my other 2 PWM fans

im going to be usung the asus z77 i deluxe


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Hey guys, got nailed to the wall with bronchitis and midterms, I'm still here and I'm getting back up. The OP is updated. Glad to see a lot of cool mods on my return!


Hope you get better and get past those midterms! I'll be seeing exams soon enough.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mainBORED*
> 
> My Bitfenix Prodigy is done!
> Been buying parts since early Desember, and today Im officially done!
> 
> One thing I've learned is that I should've waited and bought one of these cases with an open PSU bay.
> The other thing I learned is that cable management blows in a case like this, one day I might go back and try again but right now I want to play some games.
> 
> But anyways, here It is. A couple really ****ty phone pics that looked better on the phone than on a big screen, but yeah.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/B04mJ
> 
> Nothing special compared to some builds in here, but Im happy with most of it, except the cables.. everywhere.
> 
> You might wonder what the hell Im doing with the smallest desk ever created, but my old "man cave" is being turned into a nursery as I type this, and It was either this laughable tiny desk with an oversized ITX case underneath or go get a PS4\Xbone.


Honestly looks good and cleaner than many builds. Glad you went this path instead of a console.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I will be joining the club in a few days with a Green Prodigy & I have a couple of questions. below is the link to the case I bought
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345026
> 
> 1. *Will a Rosewill Capstone 550w Modular have any issues fitting? Link to PSU below*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182262
> 
> 2. *What air coolers are recommended. I will not be overclocking but want something different then what im using now. Link below to what im using*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200054
> 
> 3. all my fans are PWM. Im going to be using a 120mm top, 120mm rear & a 200mm front. the board only has x2 fan connectors. what kind of adapter do i need to connect my other 2 PWM fans
> 
> im going to be usung the asus z77 i deluxe


1) It's about 10mm too long, though if you're fine with using some extenders for the screws (that go into the PSU bracket), you'll be okay. The longest that I would recommend is 6.3" or 160mm, many of us with Seasonic PSUs have been able to squeeze it in just fine.

2) What is your budget? I would point you towards Phanteks as they win in both performance and looks, but they aren't PWM-based.

3) You can get a 2 or 3-way PWM splitter like this: http://www.svc.com/fc444pwm-12bks.html Other sites have more options, like: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17226/bus-322/DeepCool_4_Port_PWM_Fan_Hub_-_4_x_4-Pin_PWM.html?tl=g47c17s285 (this is not powered, so your CPU header can only supply 1A~2A).


----------



## KingslayerMD

Hey guys. New to the community but I thought id post some pics of my new build and see what you guys think. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Ok so what PSU do you recommend that will fit then. I really wanted to use that Capstone because it was a great deal on price. After MIR it was only $50.00

I now there is the Seasonic G series SSR 550w modular that I have linked below. I am a premier member so shipping is free this PSU is $85.99. Is there any other PSU I should be looking at?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151119


----------



## JayKthnx

silverstone strider golds are probably one of the best psu's you can get for these cases. it may be $25 more than the seasonic, but it's also fully modular and one of the easiest psu's to sleeve. also, they're rock solid in performance. I'm not saying you have to get it, but I would like to strongly emphasize you at least put them into consideration.


----------



## dudeyouresocool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mainBORED*
> 
> My Bitfenix Prodigy is done!
> Been buying parts since early Desember, and today Im officially done!
> 
> One thing I've learned is that I should've waited and bought one of these cases with an open PSU bay.
> The other thing I learned is that cable management blows in a case like this, one day I might go back and try again but right now I want to play some games.
> 
> But anyways, here It is. A couple really ****ty phone pics that looked better on the phone than on a big screen, but yeah.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/B04mJ
> 
> Nothing special compared to some builds in here, but Im happy with most of it, except the cables.. everywhere.
> 
> You might wonder what the hell Im doing with the smallest desk ever created, but my old "man cave" is being turned into a nursery as I type this, and It was either this laughable tiny desk with an oversized ITX case underneath or go get a PS4\Xbone.


That's pretty much what I'm about to do to my prodigy except I'm thinking of getting the mesh panel with the red trim and putting an ROG decal on it.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Sannakji

Ah yes. I see it now. The original Prodigy doesn't have the front hole.

What a silly oversight...

So I'm trying to decide between a 600W Silverstone Strider Plus or Corsair CX600M... Corsair is only 140mm, and comes in 100-240V which is a consideration for me, though it does apparently have bad Chinese caps in... Hmm.


----------



## KarstRypke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> Ah yes. I see it now. The original Prodigy doesn't have the front hole.
> 
> What a silly oversight...
> 
> So I'm trying to decide between a 600W Silverstone Strider Plus or Corsair CX600M... Corsair is only 140mm, and comes in 100-240V which is a consideration for me, though it does apparently have bad Chinese caps in... Hmm.


There's the new Silverstone Strider S-series that include a 750w and 850w variant and are only 150mm long. Have you considered those?


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarstRypke*
> 
> There's the new Silverstone Strider S-series that include a 750w and 850w variant and are only 150mm long. Have you considered those?


750w for an ITX rig?

My choices are between those two.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> 750w for an ITX rig?
> 
> My choices are between those two.


nah thats overkill the max I would do i a 550 watt. Im in the same boat as you. im going to order that 550w silverstone 140mm for my ITX build


----------



## CrSt3r

Depends ... you wanna run GTX790 ?!
















Im srsly concerned how my 500W 80+ Gold will hold up with n R9 290 or GTX780 ... im even not considering R9 290X or GTX780Ti !

So maybe a Little bit more headroom, like a 750W PSU, sometimes is justified with an overclocked CPU and GPU such as I7-4770k and R9 290X/GTX780Ti.

Just my thinking. Maybe there is a fault in it


----------



## JayKthnx

550 is still more than enough currently. Even running a 780ti classy kingpin only pushes overall power draw to about 390w. Example


----------



## CrSt3r

Im a litle confused here.

Isnt a GTX780Ti supposed to have a PSU rated at 42A combined on 12V ? I donnu about the one you listed above.

Mine is only rated at 38A on 12V ... 456W 12V Rail and im afraid to link a R9 290X to it or even a R 290/GTX780.

Throwing the ball around if i should get a new PSU with a new graphics Card.

MSI HQ User-to-User FAQ

From this list, if it is right, i have to be worried.


----------



## dman811

PM @shilka and ask for his advice.


----------



## JayKthnx

That Silverstone strider I linked has a 45a 12v rail. Lol


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> nah thats overkill


Yah that's what I was saying. I'll go with a 600W though for a card down the road.


----------



## GusJammer

Hey guys,

which air cooler would you recommend? I have an Asus P8Z77-I deluxe motherboard.

I was thinking about the Noctua NH-D14 or the Havik 140.

I guess none of them would be a problem using low profile memories, right (I have a pair of corsair vengeace low profile)?

Any other recommendations?

It would be used on a 3570k OC up to 4.4/4.5.

Thanks!


----------



## JayKthnx

cm hyper 212+/evo and xigmatek dark knight 2 are really good tower coolers for less than $50. as an added bonus, the xigmatek has a plastic back plate, which makes it very easy to modify it as needed for clearance around the ic's on the back of the p8z77-i deluxe. I've been running my 3570k at 4.3 with [email protected] load temps of 60-63°c with the solid version of the front panel. once I got the vented front panel, it dropped to 58-61°c.

if you'd like, I can upload photos of my backplate for your reference.


----------



## GusJammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> cm hyper 212+/evo and xigmatek dark knight 2 are really good tower coolers for less than $50. as an added bonus, the xigmatek has a plastic back plate, which makes it very easy to modify it as needed for clearance around the ic's on the back of the p8z77-i deluxe. I've been running my 3570k at 4.3 with [email protected] load temps of 60-63°c with the solid version of the front panel. once I got the vented front panel, it dropped to 58-61°c.
> 
> if you'd like, I can upload photos of my backplate for your reference.


That would be great if could post some pics!

I was taking a closer look at the 212 PLUS. Nice cooler too.

I don`t think I`ll find the xigmatek here at Brazil... :/

Thanks!


----------



## Sannakji

I'm planning to put a 212 in my Prodigy too. On an Asus Z87-I though... the fins might touch the daughterboard, we'll have to see.


----------



## JayKthnx

The dark knight 2 is a close fit with the daughterboard and certain smd components on the back of the p8z77-i deluxe, but everything fits correctly with minute modification to the back plate. honestly, you really don't have to trim the back plate, but it makes for a flatter and more mechanical fit to back of the mobo. feel free to let me know if you'd like any further information about the installation.0


----------



## GusJammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dark knight 2 is a close fit with the daughterboard and certain smd components on the back of the p8z77-i deluxe, but everything fits correctly with minute modification to the back plate. honestly, you really don't have to trim the back plate, but it makes for a flatter and more mechanical fit to back of the mobo. feel free to let me know if you'd like any further information about the installation.0


Thanks, dude.

That`s pretty much what I needed to know.

That looks great. I think I can fit it here, but will have to take the top fan out.

Do you have a fan at the top of your Prodigy?


----------



## JayKthnx

if you look at the last picture, you can see the lights reflecting off the case of one of my top mounted 120mm fans. they make installation of the assembled mobo a little bit of a balancing act, but it's got about a cm of clearance from the top of the cooler after installation.


----------



## Sannakji

Only the inside of static bags are anti-static mate; youd be best putting that mobo on the cardboard.


----------



## JayKthnx

that's not quite true for a/s bags used for items with batteries in them i.e. mobos. for most of these kinds of bags, the plastic is either doped to enhance conductivity to a low level or the metal film is sandwiched in between two layers of plastic. this results in a bag that is equally conductive inside and out. the problem with setting a component on top of the bag is you no longer have a faraday cage in place and are no longer really protecting the components. only reason it's sitting on the bag in those pictures is because I usually keep that bag folded up in the cardboard insert of the box. being too lazy to set it aside, I let it unfold itself due to the thermal memory from processing and simply set my parts on top of it. no, I'm not keeping it really safe, but I also discharge any static in person and equalize myself with a grounding point on the board before I begin work, and attempt to leave my position as little as possible during my work. I'm honestly not too worried about esd anyways. I just do these things as force of habit from my job.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Hope you get better and get past those midterms! I'll be seeing exams soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly looks good and cleaner than many builds. Glad you went this path instead of a console.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) It's about 10mm too long, though if you're fine with using some extenders for the screws (that go into the PSU bracket), you'll be okay. The longest that I would recommend is 6.3" or 160mm, many of us with Seasonic PSUs have been able to squeeze it in just fine.
> 
> 2) What is your budget? I would point you towards Phanteks as they win in both performance and looks, but they aren't PWM-based.
> 
> 3) You can get a 2 or 3-way PWM splitter like this: http://www.svc.com/fc444pwm-12bks.html Other sites have more options, like: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17226/bus-322/DeepCool_4_Port_PWM_Fan_Hub_-_4_x_4-Pin_PWM.html?tl=g47c17s285 (this is not powered, so your CPU header can only supply 1A~2A).


does the case come with these so called extenders. I am really debating NOT buying the Silverstone ST55F 550w 140mm PSU for 110.00. I really want to lower the price of the build and the PSU needs to go. I am debating the rosewill Capstone 550w modular. I have no problem using the extenders for the screws so it will fit.

I really need to lower the PSU price. Im not trying to slack off on the PSU but 110.00 for a 550w is to much for my liking. Any thoughts? I am ordering everything this thursday.

What I have so far in my cart is

Asus Z77-I Deluxe

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131840

Logisys hydro gamer storm

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835999015

Evercool multi fan adapter

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812311003

psu unknown


----------



## JayKthnx

the extenders are something other members have come up with as a solution to the limited psu space and are not included in the case hardware. if you really need to save money on a computer build, I strongly suggest you look at other parts of the system first. the psu should be able to last you about 5-10 years depending on the hardware you plug it into, and it's the core to how well your system will run. if you skimp on the psu, you're losing out on stability of the power going into the system and lifespan of the hardware using it due to power ripple etc. you may not _need_ a psu as highly tiered as the silverstone striders, but you're also investing in a very stable, clean, known compatible and fully modular psu that should last you through multiple builds.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> the extenders are something other members have come up with as a solution to the limited psu space and are not included in the case hardware. if you really need to save money on a computer build, I strongly suggest you look at other parts of the system first. the psu should be able to last you about 5-10 years depending on the hardware you plug it into, and it's the core to how well your system will run. if you skimp on the psu, you're losing out on stability of the power going into the system and lifespan of the hardware using it due to power ripple etc. you may not need a psu as highly tiered as the silverstone striders, but you're also investing in a very stable, clean, known compatible and fully modular psu that should last you through multiple builds.


im not trying to skimp on the PSU as for quality I am just trying to find a PSU for the same quality at a lower cost that will fit. The Rosewill capstones are very nice superflower based and are just as good as the silverstones and are Far cheaper.

Right now the Rosewill Capstone 550w modular is going for $64.99 which is a killer deal the only issue is its a bit to long. I still maybe able to get away with it I just have to possibly do as you said come up with my own solution & make my own extenders or visit a local hardware store. $110.00 VS $50.00 for the same quality? No brainer IMO I just need to find a size that fits

I also found the *"SeaSonic G Series SSR-550RM" *that is $85.00 shipped that is 160mm so this might be an option as well.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151119

The only issue i have it the motherboard the "ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe" its $156.00 but does have a $30.00 MIR. so that helps but still $156.00 is steep. They do have an OPEN box for $117.00 shipped but i worry about open box


----------



## Kokin

Its understandable and the Capstones are pretty decent. Just use spare mobo standoffs or buy some. You can paint them or use heatshrink if the gold color isn't desired.


----------



## JayKthnx

I forgot that the capstones are superflowers.
if you're willing to lose modular, you gain a couple more options such as the nexus nx-5000, seasonic s12ii and antec tp-550c.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

would you trust an Open Box Asus Z77-I Deluxe at newegg for $117 shipped rather then paying $156 new?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> would you trust an Open Box Asus Z77-I Deluxe at newegg for $117 shipped rather then paying $156 new?


I've gotten a few open box items from Newegg and they were always in like-new condition (motherboards included). As with any open box/refurb item, your mileage will vary, but I've always gotten like-new items whenever I went for that option.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I've gotten a few open box items from Newegg and they were always in like-new condition (motherboards included). As with any open box/refurb item, your mileage will vary, but I've always gotten like-new items whenever I went for that option.


cool. yeah i was not sure if I should trust it or not. you are right about that ymmv stuff. I just dont want to get a box with no IO shield & Wifi antenna lol. The Asus I-Deluxe is 156 with a 30 MIR so it comes to 126 new or 117 open box. Savings of 8.00 if I choose that route

newegg needs a far better system for Open box. at least tell users what is missing or not. You would think they would have this system in place it would save alot in shipping charges if the user gets it home and its missing stuff he needs and ships it back. So if they told them in the first place the user can decide for him/herself


----------



## Kokin

The mobos I got had all the accessories included (even still sealed in the baggies), but yeah YMMV. You may as well go with the new version with MIR, if you're really worried about it.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> The mobos I got had all the accessories included (even still sealed in the baggies), but yeah YMMV. You may as well go with the new version with MIR, if you're really worried about it.


Speak of the devil, I just ordered an open box replacement for my Asus Z77. I don't care if it comes with accessories or not, I just hope the actual board works.

(edit) It cost me $124 with $6 added shipping so you wouldn't find much savings if you go that route.


----------



## cyphon

I just got my Seasonic 460W platinum fanless in there. I had to cram it in there and it definitely would have been easier to use spacers on the back But it is in lol

It is 160mm full modular btw


----------



## ccRicers

Does anyone have tips on draining your water loop in this case? I have to take it apart today to re-fit the motherboard block. It has a drain port, but it's a few inches inward from the left side of the case. I have only a 240mm radiator mounted horizontally so it might be that I have to tip the case back and forth to remove the water from it.


----------



## Kokin

I used to just take the tubing off one of my compressions and drain from there (usually from my res). As long as you keep your loop air-tight, the water actually acts as a vacuum, so that disconnecting your tubing won't cause a huge spill.

It's best to tilt the case so that your drain port will immediately spill towards the sink/bucket/whatever you use. You can cap it off and move your case around to get the water out of your radiator and blocks and repeat until there isn't much water left. At this point you can simply remove the tubing and components one by one.

Also, don't worry about spilling water all over your motherboard. As long as it's distilled water, it won't damage anything! If it does spill, make sure you let it dry off for a few hours. You could also use a heatgun or hairdryer (careful for ESD) to quicken the process.


----------



## lawlbringer

Hey guys, I am in need of some advice regarding the prodigy vs the phenom.

I personally like the look of the phenom more, and the fact it doesn't slide around on a smooth desk. My only concern is airflow.

Do you think having the front and rear case fans intake air(Noctua 140mm and Bitfenix 230mm front) while the top two exhaust(Noctua 120mm) would be a good idea? I am looking to get a graphics card with a blower style cooler so I'm not too worried about the GPU. My goal is decent temps with minimal noise, as I plan to keep this machine on most of the time.


----------



## yensiang

hi all the big boss here.
i am yensiang and im new here. from malaysia
1st look at prodigy casing last year and i fell in love with it, and the prodigy M release and i build my gaming rig end of the year 2013.
here is my rig, abit heavy about 12kg.
did a bit of modding.

the side panel i switch it to the left, and you can see the button i change the position as well. just a philip screw driver and this can be done.

this is the inside layout of my rig, i will add a 200mm fan to push the air out from the rig, just that there is no stock in my place right now

here i plan to add 1 or 2 more 80mm fan to draw air from outside to improve bring cool air flow inside the rig. of cause a little bit of custom installation needed.

here is the left side panel, the cable management a bit messy as i will improve it.

as you can see i switch the ssd panel a bit, and use the cutter to cut some of the plastic part, because if the ssd panel i put it as this way, the behind motherboard screw will block a bit and make it difficult to close the side panel.

more plastic cut to put in the sensor from asus gryphon sensor.


the bottom of the case you can see it is not balance and slightly left, because the rig is quite heavy, if using solid leg like phenom will better. but i love the handle of prodigy as i will bring it along quite often.

here is the thermal radar when start up.
the SSD and storage disc temperature will raise to 45'C after 2 hours gaming. is this temperature accpetable?
and by the way the room temperature is 29-30'C.

any other idea to improve the cooling issue for this rig?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yensiang*
> 
> here is the thermal radar when start up.
> the SSD and storage disc temperature will raise to 45'C after 2 hours gaming. is this temperature accpetable?
> and by the way the room temperature is 29-30'C.


Hello and welcome to OCN!









It is okay for the SSD and HDD to be around 35~50C, but you don't want it to go any higher.


----------



## Sannakji

Hmm, is it easy to flip the power switch if I flip the panels? Any tutorials for that online?


----------



## Guerrilladawg

What's a good PSU for the regular Bitfenix Prodigy? My current PSU is making a lot of noise so I want a silent replacement.

Build:

GTX 770
I5-4670K
Noctua CPU Cooler
250GB SSD
Asus Impact VI motherboard
2x4GB RAM


----------



## dman811

You could easily get away with a 550W Silverstone Strider Gold and have plenty of room for both cable management and future upgrades.


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You could easily get away with a 550W Silverstone Strider Gold and have plenty of room for both cable management and future upgrades.


Thanks.

BTW, I'm looking for a new monitor and I saw you have the Asus VE248H. Does it really ghost a lot unless you disable OD in the service menu every time?


----------



## dman811

It ghosted like crazy in the very beginning, but now I either don't notice it anymore, or it happens a lot less, but getting it to be color correct (if that matters to you) is a pain in the butt.


----------



## yensiang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> Hmm, is it easy to flip the power switch if I flip the panels? Any tutorials for that online?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> Hmm, is it easy to flip the power switch if I flip the panels? Any tutorials for that online?



i not sure there is online tutorial or not.
but it is pretty simple.

1, the wire connector in red circle, 1 is LED , 1 is power&reset, 1 more is mic and audio. make sure u mark down which connector to which side. for me i just use marker pen to label it. you can pull off this connector, for easy work later on. for the usb3.0 cable is long enought or you can just plug off from the mother board. as those 3 cable in the red circle is harder to plug in mobo if compare with usb3.0 cable.

2, check the yellow screw, just use the philip screw driver will do..
after you unscrew 3 screw in the yellow circle, the whole pcb board can easily take out.

3, unscrew the screw in pink circle, it is a black box holding the power and reset button, simple turn the button in other way. the button got a keyway in the middle. so the position is fix. once you open it you will know what i mean.

4, after turn the button upside down, close the black box and screw back the 4 screw in pink circle, and 3 screw in yellow circle. plug bck the connectors and you are good to go.


----------



## Boyboyd

So, my prodigy just arrived and i've already run into an embarrassing problem. i can't remove one of the side panels.

I've removed the right hand one (with the power button). But i can't remove the left one. I've removed the thumbscrews at the top and bottom and it swings off slightly but i can't get it off. is there a trick to removing it? I've been building computers for years and i'm completely stumped by it.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Pull harder?


----------



## Boyboyd

Yep. That was it. I didn't want to force it if there was any other way. I had to pull pretty hard.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I received my Green Prodigy today and I love it. It looks like I got one of the cases with the better PSU cut out. Also wondering how are the Bitfenix fans that come preinstalled. Worth keeping in or replace them.


----------



## Kokin

The stock fans aren't great at all. I wouldn't use them if given the choice for better fans. They run silent but push very little air. Even my GTs at 800RPM push more air than they do. However they are usable if you don't want to pay more for fans at the moment. I would recommend Yate Loons for cheap alternatives or the upcoming Aerocool DS fans.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> The stock fans aren't great at all. I wouldn't use them if given the choice for better fans. They run silent but push very little air. Even my GTs at 800RPM push more air than they do. However they are usable if you don't want to pay more for fans at the moment. I would recommend Yate Loons for cheap alternatives or the upcoming Aerocool DS fans.


i have fans already to replace them I was just wondering if they were decent or not. I may just put them in my phanton full tower & sell it on craigslist lol


----------



## yensiang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> Hmm, is it easy to flip the power switch if I flip the panels? Any tutorials for that online?


found this just the previos post. sorry i just finish screen all the page here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dumboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i swapped the side panels on prodigy m and knew that the button faces would be upside down. So I figured out you can just unscrew it and flip the buttons very simple


better than mine.. ^^


i not sure there is online tutorial or not.
but it is pretty simple.

1, the wire connector in red circle, 1 is LED , 1 is power&reset, 1 more is mic and audio. make sure u mark down which connector to which side. for me i just use marker pen to label it. you can pull off this connector, for easy work later on. for the usb3.0 cable is long enought or you can just plug off from the mother board. as those 3 cable in the red circle is harder to plug in mobo if compare with usb3.0 cable.

2, check the yellow screw, just use the philip screw driver will do..
after you unscrew 3 screw in the yellow circle, the whole pcb board can easily take out.

3, unscrew the screw in pink circle, it is a black box holding the power and reset button, simple turn the button in other way. the button got a keyway in the middle. so the position is fix. once you open it you will know what i mean.

4, after turn the button upside down, close the black box and screw back the 4 screw in pink circle, and 3 screw in yellow circle. plug bck the connectors and you are good to go.[/quote]


----------



## lmomoj

Does anyone know if the Corsair Hydro H105 fit the mITX Prodigy? Pics?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmomoj*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Corsair Hydro H105 fit the mITX Prodigy? Pics?


It won't have any problems since it is the same size 240mm radiator (even if it's thicker). You can mount it on top or at the front, but you have to get rid of the optical port bracket either way (unless you cut it up to support a slim fan controller).


----------



## underdog1799

I have a question. I am getting my Bitfenix Prodigy in the mail today, and I am so excited, except that I just realized that I ordered a black case with a mesh front panel







Is there anyone that is would be willing to part with their solid front panel or wants to trade for a mesh front panel?


----------



## BlackProdigy22

just curious why do you want the solid front panel? Better airflow with the mesh.


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Does the Coolermaster V700 fit the prodigy? It's kinda cheap and seems to be an amazing PSU.


----------



## underdog1799

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackProdigy22*
> 
> just curious why do you want the solid front panel? Better airflow with the mesh.


Because my apartment seems to get very dusty and the mesh front looks like crap when dusty. I'm not that concerned about airflow at this point


----------



## 4LC4PON3

So I got everything ordered for the build & is all on the way. I have added to the original build also I also have question about the front panel

Here is the build

Prodigy Green

Asus Z77- I Deluxe ITX

16gb adata 1600

240gb Crucial M500

AMD 280x

Silverstone 550w Fully Modular

Logysis Gamer Storm 120mm cooler

x1 120mm front fan

x2 120mm top & rear fan

My question is this. Do they make a Green Mesh front panel for the case? I love the green on my case now but want mesh but wont change it unless I can find a green one. I WILL be using an optical drive (Bluray Burner)


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Seasonic X-650 is 160mm

CM V700 is 170mm

Guess X-650 > CM V700?


----------



## Kokin

Only if you paint the black mesh yourself.

Speaking of mesh, there's a way to reduce fan noise from the intakes, but does increase the amount of dust inside. Did you guys know that there is a 2nd layer of fine mesh behind the front and top filters?



You can remove them by bending the metal tabs of the metal mesh and then you can remove the metal mesh as well as the fine mesh. After doing this, my noise levels went way down and airflow went up. I could actually feel a lot of airflow from my radiators after taking them out.


----------



## SFF-Tek

Hello dear Phenom Owner







Just wanted to introduce my latest build: Phenomenal, you can find the build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1467019/phenomenal-bitfenix-phenom-mitx



Happy modding and have a nice day guys!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SFF-Tek*
> 
> Hello dear Phenom Owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to introduce my latest build: Phenomenal, you can find the build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1467019/phenomenal-bitfenix-phenom-mitx
> 
> 
> 
> Happy modding and have a nice day guys!


Welcome to OCN! You have a very clean color scheme going on there.


----------



## SFF-Tek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Welcome to OCN! You have a very clean color scheme going on there.


Thank you for the warm welcome and thank you for the kind words about my build!


----------



## luposolace

Hey guys, I just changed cases and moved everything into my Bitfenix Prodigy *M*.

Despite being very aesthetically pleasing, the machine is still making a little too much noise for me.

There were a few things I was planning on doing, but I wanted to consult you techpros here before I do.


I could change all my stock fans to NOCTUA fans (including the two chassis fans on the bottom, one rear chassis fan (should I have a 120mm fan or 140mm), and the two fans on my H100i to the static pressure ones.
Change out my PSU - I have the Silverstone Strider Plus 750W ST75F-P AND the Corsair CS650M Modular 80 Plus Gold Power Supply. Both of them fit my setup (both power wise and size) but I just want a quieter one
I was planning on installing adhesive soundproof foam onto the side panels and the detachable front cover (but I'm scared I won't be able to close the case as everything is very tight fitted)
What do you guys think I should do? Also, has anyone tried anything to reduce the sound level of the machine?

Thank you for your help techies!


----------



## underdog1799

*Got mine built!
Add Me!*
This build is called Promethium (I name all my machines after elements)
http://s1092.photobucket.com/user/underdog1799/media/Promethium Build/bitfenix2.jpg.html
http://s1092.photobucket.com/user/underdog1799/media/Promethium Build/bitfenix.jpg.html
http://s1092.photobucket.com/user/underdog1799/media/Promethium Build/bitfenix3.jpg.html
This is the case I moved from
http://s1092.photobucket.com/user/underdog1799/media/Obsidian Build/2013-05-07210001.jpg.html
http://s1092.photobucket.com/user/underdog1799/media/Obsidian Build/IMG_20140210_214314798.jpg.html


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Can't wait to start Building mine when I get home from dinner


----------



## SFF-Tek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luposolace*
> 
> Hey guys, I just changed cases and moved everything into my Bitfenix Prodigy *M*.
> 
> Despite being very aesthetically pleasing, the machine is still making a little too much noise for me.
> 
> There were a few things I was planning on doing, but I wanted to consult you techpros here before I do.
> 
> 
> I could change all my stock fans to NOCTUA fans (including the two chassis fans on the bottom, one rear chassis fan (should I have a 120mm fan or 140mm), and the two fans on my H100i to the static pressure ones.
> Change out my PSU - I have the Silverstone Strider Plus 750W ST75F-P AND the Corsair CS650M Modular 80 Plus Gold Power Supply. Both of them fit my setup (both power wise and size) but I just want a quieter one
> I was planning on installing adhesive soundproof foam onto the side panels and the detachable front cover (but I'm scared I won't be able to close the case as everything is very tight fitted)
> What do you guys think I should do? Also, has anyone tried anything to reduce the sound level of the machine?
> 
> Thank you for your help techies!


Hello, according to what i can understand, your noise issue is coming out the fans. You could get a fan controller, im sure it could help. Otherwise, yeah changing the fans might be your solutions! Hope it help!


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Well this sucks. My nzxt df2003012emn 200mm doew not fit at all in the front panel. I may have to use the x2 bitfenix fans that came preinstalled. Ill have to put x1 top x1 rear and use my x2 nzxt 120mm fans in front


----------



## Sannakji

How does it not fit? Pretty sure the fan that came pre-installed in mine is a 230...


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Unless I'm supossed to take out the optical bay to install my 200mm front fan it just does not fit anywhere. I've tried every hole combo and barely any holes line up with me nzxt 200mm fan.


----------



## dman811

Larger NZXT fans use different mounting holes than normal large fans.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Larger NZXT fans use different mounting holes than normal large fans.


Whati did was I put one nzxt 120mm fan in fron, 120mm in rear and had to use a stock bitfenix fan for top. The 200mm nzxt just does not fit period anywhere.


----------



## dman811

As I said, the mounting holes are different and made for only NZXT cases or by miracle any other case that has the same holes available.


----------



## Parkster

Hey guys, I'm new to the forums. Just wanted to post up the project I've been working on for a while.


That's my girlfriends computer. It has a gtx 760, an i5 3570k cooled with a corsair h100. a seagate 750gb hdd that I had laying around, an asus z77-i delux mobo, 8gb of 2400mhz ram and custom full plexi side windows that i made myself. Also relocated the power button the the 5 1/4in bay using a white led vandal switch.

My first attempt with the plexi didn't go over so well...

Feel free to let me know what you guys think, and if you guys are curious abou the windows I may do a write up about it. I think the plexi costs like $10 at home depot and it took 30 minutes to make...


----------



## Parkster

Also, this is the computer moved into it's final location.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

ok the build is finished. took forever since its such a small area to work with in. Here are some pics. The wife caught me talking to myself with a Sata cable on my head lol


----------



## Boyboyd

I've just finished my build as well. The key was patience. Took me about 4 days working after work to disassemble my old loop and put what was needed in my prodigy. Just leak testing now, installing software tomorrow.


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parkster*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new to the forums. Just wanted to post up the project I've been working on for a while.
> 
> 
> That's my girlfriends computer. It has a gtx 760, an i5 3570k cooled with a corsair h100. a seagate 750gb hdd that I had laying around, an asus z77-i delux mobo, 8gb of 2400mhz ram and custom full plexi side windows that i made myself. Also relocated the power button the the 5 1/4in bay using a white led vandal switch.
> 
> My first attempt with the plexi didn't go over so well...
> 
> Feel free to let me know what you guys think, and if you guys are curious abou the windows I may do a write up about it. I think the plexi costs like $10 at home depot and it took 30 minutes to make...


Damn I really want a full window side panel. Looks sweet man well done.

What MHz was the RAM at at stock?


----------



## Parkster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> Damn I really want a full window side panel. Looks sweet man well done.
> 
> What MHz was the RAM at at stock?


The window is super easy to make, but I used a table saw to make it. The memory has a stock clock of 2400mhz


----------



## one4hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> ok


cleeeeean


----------



## SFF-Tek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one4hope*
> 
> cleeeeean


I agree! I always liked the Green Prodigy


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parkster*
> 
> The window is super easy to make, but I used a table saw to make it. The memory has a stock clock of 2400mhz


Am I reading their product pages wrong, or do most ITX boards only take up to 1600MHz stock RAM?


----------



## SFF-Tek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> Am I reading their product pages wrong, or do most ITX boards only take up to 1600MHz stock RAM?


Which one are you looking at?


----------



## Sannakji

Any I've seen. Including the Asus Z87-I I just bought.


----------



## SFF-Tek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> Any I've seen. Including the Asus Z87-I I just bought.


Well, my ASRock FM2A88X-ITX+ take up to 2400mhz, my Asus Impact take up to 3000mhz. Stinger will also take up to 2666, etc

Edit: If you bought the ASUS Z87I-DELUXE, according to newegg, it will take: DDR3 3000(O.C.)/2933(O.C.)/2800(O.C.)/2666(O.C.)/2600(O.C.)/2500(O.C.)/2400(O.C.)/2200(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1866(O.C.)/1800(O.C.)/1600/1333

Hope it help!


----------



## Sannakji

Yes, what I take from that is that it takes up to 1600 stock, but for higher you'll have to OC some 1600 sticks.


----------



## dman811

No, you can buy 3000MHz RAM and have it run at 3000MHz, might be a little more expensive but you can do it as such.


----------



## Sannakji

Why the 'O.C.' designation then?


----------



## Kokin

Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge accommodate up to 1600mhz as a guarantee, anything past that is an overclock and is not guaranteed to work. Many of us do get 1866mhz or higher when overclocking mem, so it isn't too difficult to achieve.


----------



## Icydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> It looks like I got one of the cases with the better PSU cut out.


So Bitfenix is adding new psu cages into prodigy ? I would like to buy one with this new psu cage, but I cant seem to find any info on it and I keep seeing the regular versions in stores.


----------



## stringzoffury

How are people's gpu temps with the phenom as opposed to the prodigy with it's vented side panel? I prefer the aesthetics of the phenom but if my my graphics card is going to be suffocated I'd rather get the prodigy.

I have an MSI gtx 760 and I currently get excellent temperatures in my fractal define R4 which is a quite closed-off case. I have the side vent closed off to reduce noise and I still get great temperatures so maybe the the phenom wouldn't cause a significant increase in temperatures? Then again it would be closer to the side panel with the fans pulling air from that direction so I don't really know.

On the other hand with the prodigy, I would worry about dust from the side and front. Are there options for dust filters that can easily be installed on those vents?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icydead*
> 
> So Bitfenix is adding new psu cages into prodigy ? I would like to buy one with this new psu cage, but I cant seem to find any info on it and I keep seeing the regular versions in stores.


there is ZERO information about these new PSU cages that I could find at all. I just took a shot and bought the case & got the newer PSU cage.


----------



## Icydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> there is ZERO information about these new PSU cages that I could find at all. I just took a shot and bought the case & got the newer PSU cage.


It is the same cage the mini-itx colossus uses and I was considering that case over prodigy because of it.. This way my 160mm fully modular psu would not be so squeezed there. But now that I see they are adding it to prodigy as well, well... I need to get some info on it. I will probably drop email to Bitfenix.


----------



## KarstRypke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> there is ZERO information about these new PSU cages that I could find at all. I just took a shot and bought the case & got the newer PSU cage.


I recently bought a Phenom and it has the 'old' cage, but in the instruction manual there's pictures of the 'new' version... I think I prefer the old one though, just for looks.


----------



## adi518

It's pretty sad that Bitfenix didn't think of that before they released the very first versions of the Prodigy and Phenom. It's definitely a miss and it's giving you a MASSIVE headache to route a huge, bulky cable like the 24-pin.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I ended up switching my 660ti for a sapphire vapor-x 7950 boost to a friend of mine. He is a CSGO junkie so as of right now amd cards are having some stuttering issues with the game so he wanted the 660ti to smoother play. Anyways we are both happy


----------



## Sannakji

Yeah PSU is a big consideration... still trying to decide between a Corsair semi-modular and Silverstone modular.

Is 500W enough for a 4770K, 2/3 storage drives, and an AIO 770? Which will be swapped out in a year or two for an 880ti? With maybe a bit of overclocking happening?


----------



## cyphon

Just cause someone brought up PSU and I just got mine in:

Seasonic 460W platinum fanless full modular fits. It s really tight, especially if you single sleeve, but it is doable without spacers on the rear.


----------



## vieuxchnock

*I have a 750 W XFX Black Edition Full modular in mine and it fits easy.*


----------



## 4LC4PON3

im a bit irritated at my silverstone strider 550w. my friend and i traded video cards. he got my 660ti and i got his 7950 boost & the 660ti uses 6 pins and the 7950 uses 8 pins. whats pathetic is the silverstone only does 8 & 6 so I had to use an adapter for the other 8. For a PSU that is prices at 110.00 it should do 8-8 not 8-6


----------



## JayKthnx

That's strange. My 7950 didn't require extra adapters to work with my ss550w. It just has 6x6 power requirements. Blame sapphire I guess


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> That's strange. My 7950 didn't require extra adapters to work with my ss550w. It just has 6x6 power requirements. Blame sapphire I guess


yeah the 7950 boost uses 8x8 and my sider is only 8x6. so i had to use an adapter that came with my boost for the other 8. for a PSU that is 110.00 that should of been default. My rosewill capstone 550w that cost me half the price of the silverstone does 8x8


----------



## Arkadius

Hello everybody,

The Build is not completely finished.

Black - Gold - Silver - White


----------



## one4hope

that's nice


----------



## Boyboyd

That's beautiful. It could do without the giant bitspower logo though in my opinion, but it's your computer and you can do what you want lol.


----------



## Kokin

Wow that would have to be one of the top cleanest WC'd Prodigies I've seen in this thread. Nice work!


----------



## Arkadius

Thank you for your feedback Guys.


----------



## KarstRypke

That's one amazing build, Arkadius! I also like the fact that you used Monsoon fittings with that huge Bitspower logo







.


----------



## ccRicers

Nice build, Arkadius. is that rear EK rad the only radiator that you are using? It probably cools decently enough given how thick it is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> im a bit irritated at my silverstone strider 550w. my friend and i traded video cards. he got my 660ti and i got his 7950 boost & the 660ti uses 6 pins and the 7950 uses 8 pins. whats pathetic is the silverstone only does 8 & 6 so I had to use an adapter for the other 8. For a PSU that is prices at 110.00 it should do 8-8 not 8-6


I ordered a Silverstone Strider 600w, the modular 80 Plus Silver version so it's probably similar to yous. Do you happen to know if the pinout for the 24-pin mobo header is 1 to 1 like normal power supplies? I remember hearing that some of the Silverstones have the wires jumbled up because of unusual pinouts making it terrible to sleeve with.


----------



## Arkadius

@ccRicers

Thanks!
Yes, i only use the 120mm EK Radiator.
It goes good.
The Temps are....OK.


----------



## BlackProdigy22

Hey guys here's me build:

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA 32MB

Video Card: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850 OC 975MHZ 2GB 4.8GHZ

Ram: Kingston 8GB Kit 2X4GB HyperX CL9

Case: Bitfenix Prodigy mITX Mini-ITX Tower Case Midnight Black

CPU: Intel Core i5 3470 Quad Core Processor LGA1155 3.2GHZ

Fan: Bitfenix Spectre 230MM White LED Case Fan

PSU: Corsair CX Series CX500 500W 80 Plus Bronze 120mm Fan

Motherboard: Gigabyte H77N-WIFI mITX LGA1155

Cooling: Noctua NH-L9i Low Profile Heatsink Cooler w/ Slim NF-A9x14 92MM

Just one question, I want to upgrade my video card but not sure too what exactly. I'm not one for over clocking as you see by my cooling and CPU what card should I get for around $400 dollar range that would work good with my build thanks! Also I want a card that will be a noticeable upgrade for 1080p gaming bf4,Titanfall, etc


----------



## baygamer415

7970 or r9 280x if you want AMD or gtx 770, will play those perfectly fine at 1080p


----------



## Anusha

would the silver arrow extreme fit in the prodigy?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Nice build, Arkadius. is that rear EK rad the only radiator that you are using? It probably cools decently enough given how thick it is.
> I ordered a Silverstone Strider 600w, the modular 80 Plus Silver version so it's probably similar to yous. Do you happen to know if the pinout for the 24-pin mobo header is 1 to 1 like normal power supplies? I remember hearing that some of the Silverstones have the wires jumbled up because of unusual pinouts making it terrible to sleeve with.


The modular Seasonics are just like that, one of the wires for the 24pin ties two together and even has a capacitor, making it a nightmare to rewire and sleeve.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Nice build, Arkadius. is that rear EK rad the only radiator that you are using? It probably cools decently enough given how thick it is.
> I ordered a Silverstone Strider 600w, the modular 80 Plus Silver version so it's probably similar to yous. Do you happen to know if the pinout for the 24-pin mobo header is 1 to 1 like normal power supplies? I remember hearing that some of the Silverstones have the wires jumbled up because of unusual pinouts making it terrible to sleeve with.


Silverstone PSUs are apparently some of the easiest to sleeve and typically the power supplies recommended to noob sleevers.


----------



## vieuxchnock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> The modular Seasonics are just like that, one of the wires for the 24pin ties two together and even has a capacitor, making it a nightmare to rewire and sleeve.


Many new PSU are like that now. They split the 24 pins in 2 lines one 10 pins and one 18 pins ,so you have a couple double wires to sleeve. XFX, Seasonic, Corsair, Enermax are all like that


----------



## M4ng03z

So, I'm finally getting the last bits of my Prodigy build together.
I put together a SketchUp file of a potential loop.
What do y'all think? Any suggestions?


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> would the silver arrow extreme fit in the prodigy?


So I found a model for a similar cooler (actually larger)
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=23485&vpn=IFX-14&manufacture=Others
versus
http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/silverArrow_sb-e_extreme.html?panel=1

Will it fit in the Prodigy? Yes.
Will it fit in the Prodigy with something in the PCI slot? Depends on socket placement on your motherboard, but probably not. EDIT: It could totally fit (barely) if your socket is on the right side of the board versus the left.


----------



## Erra

Hello everyone!

I'm new to the forum








I've got the following question:

If I would instal a fancontroller (Bitfenix Recon), could I still instal 2 120mm fans in the top of my Prodigy (by cutting the drive bay in half for example)?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> So, I'm finally getting the last bits of my Prodigy build together.
> I put together a SketchUp file of a potential loop.
> What do y'all think? Any suggestions?


If you're using 2x120mm raidators and no drive bay why not just put a 240mm radiator in the top of the case? Is it so you can use a reservoir that acts as a fillport?


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> So, I'm finally getting the last bits of my Prodigy build together.
> I put together a SketchUp file of a potential loop.
> What do y'all think? Any suggestions?


Your layout looks like mine so here's what it looks like. Personnally the fan of the back radiator is outside of the case.
I went for that layout because it opens up more. I use to have a 240 on the top but the air flow isn't good at all because there isn't enough fresh air entering.
In this layout the fraish air comes from the top (throught the filters







) and the hot air is expulsed to the front and the back through de rads.

It perfectly cools a [email protected] and a 7970 Ghz edition.


----------



## MuGGz

Does Corsair H105 fit in the Prodigy ?


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> If you're using 2x120mm raidators and no drive bay why not just put a 240mm radiator in the top of the case? Is it so you can use a reservoir that acts as a fillport?


Good suggestion as that would open up a lot of space, but that's a 180mm radiator in the front. Since it has the width, I wanted something I couldn't fit in my mid-tower.

Also, I think having the reservoir (and therefore the easiest way for air to escape) at the top of the loop would make bleeding easier. Or at least that was my thought process.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimbidim*
> 
> Your layout looks like mine so here's what it looks like. Personnally the fan of the back radiator is outside of the case.
> I went for that layout because it opens up more. [...]
> 
> In this layout the fraish air comes from the top (throught the filters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and the hot air is expulsed to the front and the back through de rads.
> 
> It perfectly cools a [email protected] and a 7970 Ghz edition.


That's a really sexy build! And yeah, very similar layout.
I thought about doing my airflow like that, but I thought that it might result in recycling the same hot air back into the case as it rose and then was sucked back in... that's probably way over thinking airflow and overestimating the draw of the top fans.

If you're exhausting out the front, why did you choose to push vs pull? Pulling out the front would make cleaning easier, would it not? It wouldn't be nearly as pretty though.

I'm happy to see that you still have room for a fan controller in the drive bay.

EDIT: Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erra*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the following question:
> 
> If I would instal a fancontroller (Bitfenix Recon), could I still instal 2 120mm fans in the top of my Prodigy (by cutting the drive bay in half for example)?


Welcome to OCN!

Yes that will work. If you're trying to fit a radiator in that space, you may have to move it slightly towards the back by drilling new holes at the top:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> This^
> I had to do this, to get the recon in and my h100i


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> Good suggestion as that would open up a lot of space, but that's a 180mm radiator in the front. Since it has the width, I wanted something I couldn't fit in my mid-tower.
> 
> Also, I think having the reservoir (and therefore the easiest way for air to escape) at the top of the loop would make bleeding easier. Or at least that was my thought process.
> => Agreed, I sacrified that for easthetics.
> 
> That's a really sexy build! And yeah, very similar layout.
> I thought about doing my airflow like that, but I thought that it might result in recycling the same hot air back into the case as it rose and then was sucked back in... that's probably way over thinking airflow and overestimating the draw of the top fans.
> 
> ==> Yes it might be over thinking. Even if par of the exhausted hot air is sucked back in the case it probably already cooled and it's the only way I see to have sufficient fresh air intake.
> 
> If you're exhausting out the front, why did you choose to push vs pull? Pulling out the front would make cleaning easier, would it not? It wouldn't be nearly as pretty though.
> 
> ==> Indeed but the radiator fines were not in perfect shape so it would have looked horrible.
> 
> I'm happy to see that you still have room for a fan controller in the drive bay.
> 
> EDIT: Welcome to OCN!


==> Thank you


----------



## Erra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Welcome to OCN!
> 
> Yes that will work. If you're trying to fit a radiator in that space, you may have to move it slightly towards the back by drilling new holes at the top:


Thank you for the info! ^^
I won't install a radiator on the top since I already have a h60 in the back of my case. I guess I won't have to drill the holes then, if I only want to install 2 120mm fans in the top?

Thanks again!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erra*
> 
> Thank you for the info! ^^
> I won't install a radiator on the top since I already have a h60 in the back of my case. I guess I won't have to drill the holes then, if I only want to install 2 120mm fans in the top?
> 
> Thanks again!


Yep, you're good to go if you're only installing the fans. The Recon's heatsinks and connectors are recessed enough so that the fans won't interfere with them. You'd only need to drill holes since the radiators are longer than the fans.


----------



## Erra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Yep, you're good to go if you're only installing the fans. The Recon's heatsinks and connectors are recessed enough so that the fans won't interfere with them. You'd only need to drill holes since the radiators are longer than the fans.


Will I have to remove (unscrew) the mounting slot for the disk reader? Or is that part required in order to screw in the Recon? Asking this cause it is kinda large, and I don't see a second fan fit in the top while that part is still inside the case.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erra*
> 
> Will I have to remove (unscrew) the mounting slot for the disk reader? Or is that part required in order to screw in the Recon? Asking this cause it is kinda large, and I don't see a second fan fit in the top while that part is still inside the case.


You could technically keep that on, but that would cut the airflow of your fan. You would have to cut half of it off except for the mounting holes (for the Recon) and for the screws that mount the bracket on the top of the Prodigy. Just keep in mind that this will affect the mounting for the middle HDD rack as you would be cutting a part of the top sliding mount.


----------



## Erra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> You could technically keep that on, but that would cut the airflow of your fan. You would have to cut half of it off except for the mounting holes (for the Recon) and for the screws that mount the bracket on the top of the Prodigy. Just keep in mind that this will affect the mounting for the middle HDD rack as you would be cutting a part of the top sliding mount.


Roger, that's all I need to know ^^ Thanks a lot for the accurate information!

Kind regards!


----------



## Kokin

No probs! I'm just trying to avoid writing a research paper. Typical procrastination at its best. Good luck with your build.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Welcome to OCN!
> 
> Yes that will work. If you're trying to fit a radiator in that space, you may have to move it slightly towards the back by drilling new holes at the top:


surprised in the recent revision of this case (with psu bay cut and modified) that they didnt move the top fan screw holes.. surely they have learned that people stick a fan controller in and then put in a radiator in the top


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> No probs! I'm just trying to avoid writing a research paper. Typical procrastination at its best. Good luck with your build.


I've been told that if procrastination was a class I would have a free A.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I've been told that if procrastination was a class I would have a free A.


I mean looking at OCN threads vs reading mind-numbing articles about biotechnology and it's effects for countries outside of US.... OCN all day err day!







At least I finished it.

If you guys aren't happy with the Prodigy, I suggest looking at the CaseLabs Mercury S3! It's everything I've wanted out of the Prodigy and I can actually fit 3 radiators on it.


----------



## longroadtrip

That's what I went to...


----------



## ccRicers

The S3 is great, but I'm planning on actually going smaller in the future. Something like a Ncase or Compact Splash-like form factor, but I'll probably not be lucky enough to get either of those cases.

Speaking of different rad placements, has anyone put a radiator on one of the Prodigy side panels as a case mod?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> The S3 is great, but I'm planning on actually going smaller in the future. Something like a Ncase or Compact Splash-like form factor, but I'll probably not be lucky enough to get either of those cases.
> 
> Speaking of different rad placements, has anyone put a radiator on one of the Prodigy side panels as a case mod?


That I haven't really seen.It would be similar to the new Corsair itx case.


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Speaking of different rad placements, has anyone put a radiator on one of the Prodigy side panels as a case mod?


No experience, but I would think that putting that much weight on a side-panel could warp it and that it might act like a large resonator for vibrations. It'd be cool though!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> No experience, but I would think that putting that much weight on a side-panel could warp it and that it might act like a large resonator for vibrations. It'd be cool though!


The steel is pretty thick, so I doubt it would sag or warp, but the panels would most likely resonate the vibrations through the rear and side parts of the case.


----------



## Sannakji

If I take off one of the panel thumbscrews the metal pops out. I think it's possible for the metal to warp. Mine's the Japanese Ltd. Edition though I can't see how that would be relevant.

I spotted a pair of 2133MHz Corsair Vengeance Pro sticks. Are we sure an Asus Z87-I will have no problem with them?


----------



## JayKthnx

Depends on the memory controller in your cpu. Most of the i series cpu's only officially support up to 1866, though most can handle a lot more. Just depends on your luck in the silicon lottery.


----------



## Sannakji

How can Corsair sell stuff that 'may' work with your CPU?

They weren't 2133 sticks at all, rather 2400. Bought them anyway.

Built the thing tonight, it's turning on fine thank Gaben. Hyper 212 evo was a ball ache to work with (my first thirst party cooler!) and I might not recommend Ceramique 2 to a noob due to it having the same consistency as Spiderman's web goo, but I'm relieved it turns on.

I don't have a screen yet (lol) to check if it's all working properly yet.

The rear fan that came pre-installed on my LE White prodigy is dead though from the looks of it. Tried two different fan heads. Could be Asus' Fan Xpert 2 has them turned off by default but I doubt that. If something had to be DOA, I'm glad it was the cheapest component.


----------



## Malik




----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> How can Corsair sell stuff that 'may' work with your CPU?


That same question should apply to all companies that make RAM with higher MHz than 1866 then, but the reason they can do it is in this day and age the majority of people have a (modern) motherboard with a memory controller that can easily handle that, and for those like myself who don't have a newer motherboard get to just deal with the MHz and timings their board is rated to handle, so my 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 RAM runs at 1333MHz 9-9-9-27.


----------



## JayKthnx

They sell stuff that "may" work with your cpu just like Intel sells unlocked cpu's that "may" overclock. All of this is not guaranteed by manufacturer's rated specifications, though the positive results are fairly commonplace. In light of this, the slap on a price and make it available to us and we buy it.

Nice build, malik!


----------



## Sannakji

Ah so it'll still run, but will downgrade the output to whatever the CPU can handle? Gotcha. How can I check what the RAM i running at?


----------



## JayKthnx

You have to check your ram settings through bios. From my experience, the overclocked ram speeds are not loaded by default and your sticks will run around 1333mHz 8-8-8-24 until you enable the manufacturer's XMP for full rated speeds for your kit of choice. It's essentially a preset overclock built into the ram that you have to enable


----------



## lawlbringer

I'm having a hard time finding a good quiet air cooler that fits inside my Phenom case. I tried a Corsair Hydro Series cooler and the radiator made this awful buzzing noise, so that option is out of the picture.

I bought a Gigabyte Z87N-WIFI motherboard and am realizing now that the CPU cooler options may be limited because the CPU socket is so close to the PCI-e slot. I'm planning on using a 780 so that may be a deal breaker. I'm also seriously considering getting an EVGA Stinger and re-using my Noctua NH-D14 if possible. What do you guys think?


----------



## BlackProdigy22

Hey guys I have the black prodigy with mesh front panel and stock side panel with vent holes. Airflow is good but my room is pretty dusty to begin with and I don't like the dust that the 230mm fan collects in the front. My plan is to get a solid front panel and eventually a windowed panel. Can anyone tell me how this will effects my temps and airflow in my case?

I have a 230mm fan in the front and 120mm intake on top and 140mm exhaust. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JayKthnx

Your temps will typically only increase about 5°c from solid/window panels.


----------



## BlackProdigy22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Your temps will typically only increase about 5°c from solid/window panels.


That's not bad at all, thank you.


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> You have to check your ram settings through bios. From my experience, the overclocked ram speeds are not loaded by default and your sticks will run around 1333mHz 8-8-8-24 until you enable the manufacturer's XMP for full rated speeds for your kit of choice. It's essentially a preset overclock built into the ram that you have to enable


Will Google that thanks +REP.

EDIT: Just confirmed it, the back blue LED fan on my White Japanese Prodigy is dead. It's not a dead header on the mb. Really getting quite annoyed at Bitfenix, their failure rate must be so much higher than other companies. My first ever Prodigy came with broken top handle clips. Second one never worked with my ASRock motherboard USB 3.0 header. Now my third one came with a dead fan, a fan which justified the extra expense of the case.

Where is that Bitfenix support guy when you need him?


----------



## aMaNeCeR




----------



## vieuxchnock

*That's what it looks for now. Missing lightning in the case and the backplate for the 290.

http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=489&u=17159996

http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=490&u=17159996

http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=491&u=17159996
*


----------



## beseitfia

hi guys..i'm building a 2nd htpc gaming pc...For now i have a gtx780 ghz edition, a 3tb hdd and a crucial m4 128 gb ssd...The case i've chosen is the Bitfenix Prodigy white. Wich kind of psu would be the best choice for this case? I've heard that some corsair AX series could be too big to fit in the case..Is it better a fully modular psu or not? And what about the cooler for the cpu ? Would be better to put an h80i with the rear fan or h100i on top in terms of easy mounting? The cpu it's a 4670k, i will not do an extreme overclock, but i don't want too much heat in the case, thanks!


----------



## one4hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> *That's what it looks for now. Missing lightning in the case and the backplate for the 290.
> 
> http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=489&u=17159996
> 
> http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=490&u=17159996
> 
> http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=491&u=17159996
> *


WICKED!!!


----------



## dumboy

so the blue indicator light was annoying me i would see it in the corner of my eye and it was lighting up my room when i turned off the lights. so i took some scotch tape and colored it in with permanent marker then stuck it directly on the lights. its significantly reduced the brightness to a much better level. pretty much a free mod


----------



## Boyboyd

Can't you just not plug that LED in? All i used there was power and reset switches, I don't care about HDD activity lights or power lights. If it's on I can hear it.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dumboy*
> 
> so the blue indicator light was annoying me i would see it in the corner of my eye and it was lighting up my room when i turned off the lights. so i took some scotch tape and colored it in with permanent marker then stuck it directly on the lights. its significantly reduced the brightness to a much better level. pretty much a free mod


Just dont plug the hdd led or power led cable onto the motherboard!
An ever better and simpler mod


----------



## cyphon

Pretty much finished my HTPC that is living in a Prodigy. Got a couple things to go back and do

Without the lighting and before I closed it up. Can see the Aurora goin good tho










With the case lighing


DVD Drive w/ a black acrylic window, the IR sensor for my TV remote is behind the window


Custom made fan grill for the top. When the weather permits, I will spray it black. I also need to file it down a little more too.


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Pretty much finished my HTPC that is living in a Prodigy. Got a couple things to go back and do
> 
> Without the lighting and before I closed it up. Can see the Aurora goin good tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the case lighing
> 
> 
> DVD Drive w/ a black acrylic window, the IR sensor for my TV remote is behind the window
> 
> 
> Custom made fan grill for the top. When the weather permits, I will spray it black. I also need to file it down a little more too.


Awesome!
That ODD drive is really cool.
What temperature sensors are you using?


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> Awesome!
> That ODD drive is really cool.
> What temperature sensors are you using?


The cheap XSPC ones. One I have the regular temp probe on and the other I got the G1/4 plug sensor on (plugs in one of the extra ports on my rad in the back of the case).


----------



## dumboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Can't you just not plug that LED in? All i used there was power and reset switches, I don't care about HDD activity lights or power lights. If it's on I can hear it.


i still like the light i just didnt want it blinding.


----------



## M4ng03z

*ADD ME!*


Spoiler: Code for Owner's List



Code:



Code:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/u/90870/m4ng03z]M4ng03z[/URL] - [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1469157/build-log-blue-jay-watercooled-prodigy]Blue Jay[/URL]






*Check out my Build Log for "Blue Jay"!*
I'm just now getting to the point where input and criticism is most helpful, so stop on by and don't be afraid to comment and critique!
Thanks


----------



## Jorlin

Hi,

can anyone please tell me if the side panels of the Phenom fit the Prodigy without handles?
I would like to have the Prodigy case without the handles but fully covered sides. From all the images I have seen by now, this should work,

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jeanmarc

Hello all!

This is my first post on this forum, I recently bought a Prodigy for a new config, and I'd like to run the airflow I've been working on by you guys.

Here it is:



My problem is that I'm not sure I can fit two 120mm fans on top along with the h100i push/pull on the front. Dunno if maybe it's possible to orient the h100i so that the water pipe goes out from the bottom, maybe that would free enough space for 2 top fans.

I chose to make the back fan intake because I think it would be very beneficial for the motherboard, but then if it's really not possible to fit 2 fans on top in my configuration, of course I would change it to exhaust.

Anyway, if anyone reading this would care to rate it, I would be grateful! Thanks!


----------



## ghost369

just got mine cant wait to start tooling around.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanmarc*
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> This is my first post on this forum, I recently bought a Prodigy for a new config, and I'd like to run the airflow I've been working on by you guys.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> My problem is that I'm not sure I can fit two 120mm fans on top along with the h100i push/pull on the front. Dunno if maybe it's possible to orient the h100i so that the water pipe goes out from the bottom, maybe that would free enough space for 2 top fans.
> 
> I chose to make the back fan intake because I think it would be very beneficial for the motherboard, but then if it's really not possible to fit 2 fans on top in my configuration, of course I would change it to exhaust.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone reading this would care to rate it, I would be grateful! Thanks!


I would make the top fans intake (considering the mesh of the top panel). And make the back fan exhaust.


----------



## BlackProdigy22

Hey guys,
Question: I'm looking for a pre built right side window panel for the prodigy. Or someone that can build one and I can buy it off them. I don't have access to any power tools that is why







Or any custom left side window panels with a larger window then the stock one. Thanks!


----------



## KarstRypke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I would make the top fans intake (considering the mesh of the top panel). And make the back fan exhaust.


Considering jeanmarc is already using filters on his intake fans (or planning to), I would just put the H100i in the roof and the two 120mm fans as intake in the front, leaving the rear fan as intake as well.


----------



## dman811

But that makes it so that warm air passes through the radiator which would make temps go up, although not by much.


----------



## KarstRypke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> But that makes it so that warm air passes through the radiator which would make temps go up, although not by much.


It also depends on the type of graphics card. If you have a card with a blower type fan, I doubt the temps would be higher, especially when there's multiple intake fans close to the rad.


----------



## Cheesepolice

I'm thinking of moving from my Silverstone Sugo SG10 to a Phenom/Prodigy M because I believe it's a better solution for me.

However, I'd like to ask you guys: Will the orientation of the "-M" version help with temps for the GPU?
I got a dual-fan GPU. As we all know heat rises. I was thinking of mounting fans at the top to pull the air from the GPU straight out of the case.


----------



## jeanmarc

I'm mostly worried about CPU temp in a case so small, so yes, to me it makes sense to put the H100i as intake.

Here's what decided me: http://asetek.com/press-room/blog/2011/air-flow-matters,-part-1.aspx
Look at the numbers, very interesting.

Now, to me there's no valid, logical reason to put intake on top. Everybody knows that hot air rises. Which is why I positioned my H100i on the front.

But then, maybe I'm totally misled and wrong, if so feel free to explain me the reason why.


----------



## Torvi

hey mate i got myself i5-4670k on stock cooling it's running at 3,8 oced ghz and it's working flawless so no problem with temps also im thinking on getting some close current liquid cooler and that would be a nice idea for mini case


----------



## BlackProdigy22

anyone know where I can find graphics like this?


----------



## one4hope

Exactly those? Or just cool graphics?

Ebay has plenty of nice vinyls or you can always have them made


----------



## SniperTeamTango

its the nvidia edition, I can't find any retailers in australia.


----------



## beseitfia

guys is it possibile to mount an h80i on the top of the case, near to the fan controller bay? I will put a 140mm exaust rear, a 120mm on the top exhaust (1st one at left) the h80i with x2 sp quiet edition on top (2nd one at right ), a 200m at front (intake) and i would mount the bitfenix recon fan controller. Is it possible ? If i cut the bay, and put the fan controller in there, i'm scared that the h80i with 2 fans in push pull will touch the fan controller, do you have any idea? thank you!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanmarc*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm mostly worried about CPU temp in a case so small, so yes, to me it makes sense to put the H100i as intake.
> 
> Here's what decided me: http://asetek.com/press-room/blog/2011/air-flow-matters,-part-1.aspx
> Look at the numbers, very interesting.
> 
> Now, to me there's no valid, logical reason to put intake on top. Everybody knows that hot air rises. Which is why I positioned my H100i on the front.
> 
> But then, maybe I'm totally misled and wrong, if so feel free to explain me the reason why.


Hot air rises, only if fans are not put into the equation. Once you add fans, hot air goes where you want it to go. I've basically done every combination of intake/exhaust with my old Prodigy build (just switched to a CaseLabs Mercury S3), and the different orientations are not that different from one another.

I've used your concept for a long time and it was my favorite configuration (2x 120mm intakes @ the front, 4x 120mm exhaust @ the top, and 1x 120mm filtered intake @ the rear). Here are pictures of it:




Right before switching cases, I did use the 240mm rad @ the front set as intake with push/pull and the 120mm rad @ the top as intake with only a pull fan and finally the rear had a 120mm exhaust fan. Temps were pretty similar, but my motherboard wasn't being cooled like it was when I had a rear intake fan. Please do ignore the fan controller sandwiched between the 240mm rad and PSU cage, it was only placed there temporarily to clean up cable clutter for the photos.












Feel free to check out my build log in my sig if you want to see all the different configurations I've done in the 1.5 years of using the Prodigy.

This is not related, but I wanted to share what I have moved into since parting with the Prodigy in the last few weeks. Yes that is 600mm of radiator space (RX240 + EX240 + EX120).


----------



## BlackProdigy22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one4hope*
> 
> Exactly those? Or just cool graphics?
> 
> Ebay has plenty of nice vinyls or you can always have them made


I was hoping someone could pinpoint those exact graphics but it looks like it's the Nvidia edition.


----------



## M4ng03z

DoubleYouAre had the same experience, wanting the case, being out of country, and being mad.
He decided to do the artwork himself and got a pretty cool mock-up done in Illustrator.
Hasn't gotten around to actually getting it printed yet, but his log is here Linky





Maybe if you ask nicely, he'll give you the illustrator file and you can send it to a service who will make it into a vinyl for you?


----------



## ghost369

n


----------



## ghost369

finally got some work in. hammer an nail work best and chisel.


----------



## dumboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost369*
> 
> finally got some work in. hammer an nail work best and chisel.


what are you trying to do?


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dumboy*
> 
> what are you trying to do?


I think that was related to popping rivets?


----------



## ghost369

yes and no. just want grafix cards on bottom with 200mm fans and no i just got on this forum so didn't know about dumboy.oh snap thought you where saying dumboy did the pop rivets thing to much vodka oh well.


----------



## ghost369

now just got to figure out power supply inside our out side that is the question?


----------



## dumboy

oh ic what you did you flipped the side and the back panel.

most cards should fit even with the power supply inside Im trying to think of which way the power cable comes out and if its possible for the cable to be routed behind the side panel like this. cable is probably too short though.


----------



## Noskcaj

Does the club include the colossus M now? Since it's pretty similar to the prodigy/phenom

If so, what mods do you think would work well on the case while only air cooled?


----------



## ghost369

guess going with the green team with this one,my old 8800 gts couldn't run its own benchmark just froze up after a few seconds moved to 3870 after and no probs but read team has to much heat for this case.


----------



## ghost369

don't see why not


----------



## dman811

That is a question to ask @SniperTeamTango.


----------



## ghost369

Just cause you started the talk doesn't mean you own it ,and it's the same case duh !


----------



## ghost369

May be this site is not for me if we're going to act all stupid like if you mean he's got to ask sniper if he can post here,just don't want any one's Pantys in a bunch.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost369*
> 
> May be this site is not for me if we're going to act all stupid like if you mean he's got to ask sniper if he can post here,just don't want any one's Pantys in a bunch.


Noskcaj simply asked because the title of the thread was for Prodigy and Phenom. Originally, it was just for the Prodigy, but the Phenom was added in later on. dman811 only mentioned SniperTeamTango, because he is the only one with the power to change the thread title to include the Colossus M, which is very likely due to them being the same layout.

OCN is a very friendly place, so please don't think otherwise. Everyone is free to post what they like, given they follow the site's ToS.

Also, for the sake of forum etiquette, please don't double post and use the edit button. It's not a rule or anything, but it's just less clutter to read through.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost369*
> 
> May be this site is not for me if we're going to act all stupid like if you mean he's got to ask sniper if he can post here,just don't want any one's Pantys in a bunch.


I'm also the one that will have to manage the dozens of entrants that will come, with a new case. There is a large amount of difference between discussion of a similar case, and inclusion. Personally I didn't agree with the Phenom addition, as it is resold as a different case, but, I allowed the members to decide. It seems silly not to include the ronin as well, however, the question still had to be asked because no one yet has.

We still allow any and all case discussion and comparison here, that was never in dispute. Personally I've been wondering if anyone's seen or worked in a 250D? Been looking at it for little bit.

Cheers guys.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost369*
> 
> May be this site is not for me if we're going to act all stupid like if you mean he's got to ask sniper if he can post here,just don't want any one's Pantys in a bunch.


Not what I meant at all, as Kokin said, STT is the one with the power to change the title and accept people who apply to be a part of the group.


----------



## BlackProdigy22

Anyone know where to get a green solid front panel at all for the prodigy? I haven't seen it sold separately only with the green case. Thanks


----------



## ghost369

Oh,just thought that this was just a regular sight where I talk and every one joins in on conversation no matter what it is as long as it goes with subject. I just thought since every case is made the same under the facial It wouldn't be a problem since there all really the prodigy.thanks for the info,not trying to come off rude just don't know policy thought it was as I stated before thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Trogdor

Am I being overconfident about putting a 3930K in a Phenom M/ATX or is this not out of the norm for this case?

The overclock will be lowered to around 4GHZ and the CPU cooler will be a H80i.

Also, is it possible to fit an H100i on the floor of the Phenom M/ATX with two fans or will there be contact with the motherboard or other components?


----------



## diazalon

Hey guys!
Some very nice builds on here, I am building a new system and I was considering the prodigy M.

Will this build work? http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/32ct9
Ignore the fan config since i just leave them there when i switch around cases for example.

The main things i am concerned about is:
Airflow to the 2 gpu's
Will that water cooler fit?
Can i use an HDD and fill up all the fans?
I assume that psu wont fit with 2 graphics cards (correct me if i am wrong) should i go for the AX860 instead then?

Thanks guys!


----------



## beseitfia

hi guys, is that possibile to put the h80i like this in the prodigy case?


----------



## BlackProdigy22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beseitfia*
> 
> hi guys, is that possibile to put the h80i like this in the prodigy case?


i dont think you can put two 120mm fans up top, the second one wont fit with the recon fan.


----------



## beseitfia

well, actually the second fan near to the recon fan controller is not the problem i guess, because i've modded the bay 5.25" by cutting it and now i can put the fan 120mm without issues with recon mounted as well...My question is that the way i've managed to build the h80i in the picture is good/safe to mount or it is better to put at rear of the case, without the 140mm fan...In most of h80i builds of this case i've seen the rear mount and at top, but near to the 5.25 bay and not on the mobo/psu


----------



## swookilla

Hello, I am a Prodigy M owner, arctic white, and I am finishing up my purchases for my build. I am leaning toward the Bitfenix Recon in the 5.25 bay because of looks. I am just curious if there are other possibilities that would add to the aesthetics of the case that I might be missing. Thanks for the help.


----------



## dumboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beseitfia*
> 
> well, actually the second fan near to the recon fan controller is not the problem i guess, because i've modded the bay 5.25" by cutting it and now i can put the fan 120mm without issues with recon mounted as well...My question is that the way i've managed to build the h80i in the picture is good/safe to mount or it is better to put at rear of the case, without the 140mm fan...In most of h80i builds of this case i've seen the rear mount and at top, but near to the 5.25 bay and not on the mobo/psu


it should fit but it will just look weird.


----------



## CrSt3r

Will fit with no issue. How you organize your airflow is up to you.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

hey guys i have a question. As you all may know I built my green Mini Me prodigy ITX and im wondering where you get your custom front panels. I use a Optical drive which is a bluray burner so I want to replace my front panel with something that is LESS air restrictive but I need to keep my Optical drive slot.

Im guessing they dont make a green one to make the green prodigy so black will have to do


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beseitfia*
> 
> hi guys, is that possibile to put the h80i like this in the prodigy case?


It should have no problem as long as your GPU has a normal width (height when it's vertical).


----------



## beseitfia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> It should have no problem as long as your GPU has a normal width (height when it's vertical).


The gpu is a gtx780 ghz edition from gigabyte, should be a normal one right?


----------



## vieuxchnock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> hey guys i have a question. As you all may know I built my green Mini Me prodigy ITX and im wondering where you get your custom front panels. I use a Optical drive which is a bluray burner so I want to replace my front panel with something that is LESS air restrictive but I need to keep my Optical drive slot.
> 
> Im guessing they dont make a green one to make the green prodigy so black will have to do


You can have a mesh black front panel but there is no green triming. I also have a green Prodigy and I order a black mesh with silver triming and painted black


----------



## JayKthnx

you can also paint the mesh...


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> You can have a mesh black front panel but there is no green triming. I also have a green Prodigy and I order a black mesh with silver triming and painted black


what are some places to get custom front panels that dont have insane shipping costs or where is a good place that has custom panels already done up


----------



## JayKthnx

Performance-PCs does custom panels in their mod shop for very reasonable prices. I got my top and front panels made for $90 shipped. IIRC their shipping quote bot is messed up right now and quotes much higher than it's supposed to, but their shipping department automatically refunded the difference when I ordered my blank side panels to make windowed ones.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 
> 
> Performance-PCs does custom panels in their mod shop for very reasonable prices. I got my top and front panels made for $90 shipped. IIRC their shipping quote bot is messed up right now and quotes much higher than it's supposed to, but their shipping department automatically refunded the difference when I ordered my blank side panels to make windowed ones.


Although you would have to buy an entire case again to get the modded panels. Performance PC's website says that they do not sell the modded panels separately.


----------



## JayKthnx

Submit a support ticket and they will get you in touch with their mod department for just the panels.



Picture from them before they were shipped to me. Definitely didn't feel a need to buy a full case for two panels. Lol


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 
> 
> Performance-PCs does custom panels in their mod shop for very reasonable prices. I got my top and front panels made for $90 shipped. IIRC their shipping quote bot is messed up right now and quotes much higher than it's supposed to, but their shipping department automatically refunded the difference when I ordered my blank side panels to make windowed ones.


very nice but ill pass at 90.00. Ill keep looking around


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Probably has been asked and answered before, but does the Phenom accept the windowed Prodigy side panels?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Probably has been asked and answered before, but does the Phenom accept the windowed Prodigy side panels?


It should, but there will be a gap at the top and bottom due to the shorter height of the Prodigy panels.


----------



## BlackProdigy22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> very nice but ill pass at 90.00. Ill keep looking around


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swookilla*
> 
> Hello, I am a Prodigy M owner, arctic white, and I am finishing up my purchases for my build. I am leaning toward the Bitfenix Recon in the 5.25 bay because of looks. I am just curious if there are other possibilities that would add to the aesthetics of the case that I might be missing. Thanks for the help.


This guy does a few nice mods, check out his fb page as well.
http://arkangelmp.bigcartel.com/product/bitfenix-prodigy-custom-parts


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackProdigy22*
> 
> This guy does a few nice mods, check out his fb page as well.
> http://arkangelmp.bigcartel.com/product/bitfenix-prodigy-custom-parts


I'll probably go to him for a custom exterior top fan grill. I'm already doing crazy stuff with the front panel and moving the power button and USB ports on the front side.


----------



## Boyboyd

This is gonna be a stupid question, but if I want a *right* side window can i not just buy the official side panel with window and put it on the right side of my case? and put the old right panel (with the buttons + USB ports) on the left side?

I know they'd be upside down but I don't really mind.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I have a question I have a 7950 vapor-x dual fan of course and I'm wondering. My case has a side window but it sits very close to my fans on my gpu. Is this safe. It seems to me that if I put my side panel of im suffocating my fans.


----------



## joebroniee91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> This is gonna be a stupid question, but if I want a *right* side window can i not just buy the official side panel with window and put it on the right side of my case? and put the old right panel (with the buttons + USB ports) on the left side?
> 
> I know they'd be upside down but I don't really mind.


well, the windowed panel isn't aligned perfectly to the center of the case, so when you flip it to the other side, the window is upside down, showing more of the power supply rather than the mobo and up


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> This is gonna be a stupid question, but if I want a *right* side window can i not just buy the official side panel with window and put it on the right side of my case? and put the old right panel (with the buttons + USB ports) on the left side?
> 
> I know they'd be upside down but I don't really mind.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joebroniee91*
> 
> well, the windowed panel isn't aligned perfectly to the center of the case, so when you flip it to the other side, the window is upside down, showing more of the power supply rather than the mobo and up


To the point that the top of the case isn't visible much, its doable and I can take a picture for you tonight if you'd like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I have a question I have a 7950 vapor-x dual fan of course and I'm wondering. My case has a side window but it sits very close to my fans on my gpu. Is this safe. It seems to me that if I put my side panel of im suffocating my fans.


Probably are. Does the panel get rather warm during heavy use?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> To the point that the top of the case isn't visible much, its doable and I can take a picture for you tonight if you'd like.
> Probably are. Does the panel get rather warm during heavy use?


im not really sure as I have not used the side panel. I did not think of it when I bought the PC that there was no air for my fans to breathe with a side panel window


----------



## M4ng03z

I think if you have sufficient intake it should be okay. Definitely not ideal, but try it and monitor your temps at full load. If they make you uncomfortable (75C personally), then you might want to try drilling holes in the window or using the vented panel.


----------



## Torvi

guys i own a mini monster that heats up pretty hard, my spec is:

cpu: i5-4670k 1550 socket
8gb 1800 mhz ram
gigabyte z87n-wifi
gtx 770 2gb gigabyte windforce

When i close my case from both sides (front always open for big ass fan that swallows air into case my cpu during bf4 ultra heats up to 60-65 which is imo too much. (it's due to this bloody big gtx) so im wondering about simple water cooling for it. The question is however. Which one! I can spend max 70 gbp on it and i can get only single slotted heatsink (120-140mm)

On the idles cpu dosent go higher than 28 C but under games gpu pretty much heats it up to 65 which is not too big but still i want to lower it to 40s~

Also im thinking about selling my bitfenix case and get something smaller with better planning, yes i know it's blasphemy but it pains me how i cant put for example corsair h100i inside because of my fan controller. it really sucks no matter how you look.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> guys i own a mini monster that heats up pretty hard, my spec is:
> 
> cpu: i5-4670k 1550 socket
> 8gb 1800 mhz ram
> gigabyte z87n-wifi
> gtx 770 2gb gigabyte windforce
> 
> When i close my case from both sides (front always open for big ass fan that swallows air into case my cpu during bf4 ultra heats up to 60-65 which is imo too much. (it's due to this bloody big gtx) so im wondering about simple water cooling for it. The question is however. Which one! I can spend max 70 gbp on it and i can get only single slotted heatsink (120-140mm)
> 
> On the idles cpu dosent go higher than 28 C but under games gpu pretty much heats it up to 65 which is not too big but still i want to lower it to 40s~
> 
> Also im thinking about selling my bitfenix case and get something smaller with better planning, yes i know it's blasphemy but it pains me how i cant put for example corsair h100i inside because of my fan controller. it really sucks no matter how you look.


You could just drill a few holes a few mm back on the top to allow the H100(i) to fit as pictured here.


----------



## Torvi

im not so sure about drilling. 1st thing on front i got mounted 200mm fan so there is totally no room for modding that's why i lament ;p

2nd thing i have no tools

3rd thing i need something smaller (case) that's why i came up with idea of selling current one or just giving it away for postage price (uk only) im thinking over moving to corsair 250d, it got flawless inside design, i see there lots of opportunities even that the size of it is halfed.


----------



## dman811

I love the idea of the 250D, although the fact that housing a full loop in it is difficult makes me nervous as I want to do exactly that.


----------



## Jakestax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 
> 
> Performance-PCs does custom panels in their mod shop for very reasonable prices. I got my top and front panels made for $90 shipped. IIRC their shipping quote bot is messed up right now and quotes much higher than it's supposed to, but their shipping department automatically refunded the difference when I ordered my blank side panels to make windowed ones.


or you could make your own!










Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayKthnx

I did make my windowed panel. About to make one for the other side once I have more free time. I don't have the time or tools to make the top and front panels though, so why not let a shop already set up to make them make mine? Not everyone has access to water jets, CNC or lasers and I'm not interested in making that intricate of a design with a dremel, especially since I'm not supposed to be doing projects like that where I live. Lol

Also, I was answering a direct question of where to buy panels, not how to make them. Not everyone has the tools/know-how to make their own.


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackProdigy22*
> 
> anyone know where I can find graphics like this?


ebay. That prodigy is still available for purchase in canada though. Not much more expensive than a regular Prodigy.
Link:
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_631&item_id=061600


----------



## TopicClocker

Hi everyone, I'm in the market for a MATX case as I'm planning to downsize for my current build to MATX since I have an MATX board, and then later uprade my CPU and Motherboard and add a second GPU.
I've been looking at the MATX Progidy and it does look like a beauty, is anyone here running an SLI setup in their Progidy? I've seen from images and reviews that the MATX version has 5 PCI Slots, two of my cards should take up 4 slots so hopefully I have a spare slot to use a small Wi Fi card or a soundcard for my music production, does this sound possible and how would this affect the placement of fans, I heard that when you SLI or run a card in the top slot that it overlaps or covers the top fans of the Progidy.
Also do the windowed side panels which released around the time the original MITX version came out fit on the MATX cases?

I'm currently thoroughly researching into MATX cases especially the Progidy which really interests me I just wish for some input from the owners of these cases









edit: 1400th post


----------



## dumboy

so here i have two graphics cards both are two slot cards and you can see theres very little space between them. another single card looks like it will fit but will suffocate the bottom card. I already get worse temps in the bottom slot.

also yes the fans have to be mounted on top there isnt enough space if you mount them inside the case. I just lay my fan filter on top of the fans looks ghetto but i dont care LOL. yah i dont think two card setup is ideal for this case :3

the phenom/phenom M has more top clearance though and if you cut out the honeycomb pattern it should fit even if you do top mount fans.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1468155/build-log-watercooled-bitfenix-phenom-miniitx-frostbite


----------



## one4hope

I found this on facebook



Rest of the build can be found here

http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php?/topic/1101-bitfenix-prodigy-mini-htpc-build/page-2


----------



## dman811

It can be found here too, his name is DocHP on OCN, search him up.


----------



## M4ng03z

Fun fact I learned during this build of mine:
The soft-touch finish on the prodigy will activate soft-buttons on my Samsung LED Smart TV.


----------



## dumboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> Fun fact I learned during this build of mine:
> The soft-touch finish on the prodigy will activate soft-buttons on my Samsung LED Smart TV.


lol had to read it a couple times to understand what you were talking about.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dumboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so here i have two graphics cards both are two slot cards and you can see theres very little space between them. another single card looks like it will fit but will suffocate the bottom card. I already get worse temps in the bottom slot.
> 
> also yes the fans have to be mounted on top there isnt enough space if you mount them inside the case. I just lay my fan filter on top of the fans looks ghetto but i dont care LOL. yah i dont think two card setup is ideal for this case :3
> 
> the phenom/phenom M has more top clearance though and if you cut out the honeycomb pattern it should fit even if you do top mount fans.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1468155/build-log-watercooled-bitfenix-phenom-miniitx-frostbite


Oh I see, thanks, haven't looked much at the Phenom, figured it's worth a look


----------



## one4hope

If your top card is something like a windforce and it is as close to the top as you say, you wouldn't really need case fans at the top


----------



## dumboy

You're probably right. Even when I did turn off the top fans it still ran at decent temps.


----------



## JunkyJeff

Quick question if anyone can chime in. Is anyone running a capstone PSU in the regular prodigy case. I see it measures 163mm and the prodigy specifies 160mm depth and a 180 psu cage depth. Can we get away with the 3mm?

Thie PSU is the last component I need


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkyJeff*
> 
> Quick question if anyone can chime in. Is anyone running a capstone PSU in the regular prodigy case. I see it measures 163mm and the prodigy specifies 160mm depth and a 180 psu cage depth. Can we get away with the 3mm?
> 
> Thie PSU is the last component I need


IF the PSU and connectors are under 180mm you can get away with it, if not, dremel it and you will manage


----------



## JunkyJeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> IF the PSU and connectors are under 180mm you can get away with it, if not, dremel it and you will manage


Awesome thanks! Did a search too and seemed like extenders would work also.


----------



## BlackProdigy22

Anyone know if the 270x toxic will fit the prodigy? Thanks


----------



## Torvi

it will easy


----------



## JayKthnx

the toxic is is 308mm long. with the drive cages removed, you have 335mm of space for a gpu.


----------



## beseitfia

Yesterday i've finished my mini itx build with a white prodigy case .
The build consist in :

-Corsair cx750m
-Z87i MSI Gaming
-i5 4670k
-GTX 780ti MSI oc Gaming
-8 gb (2x4gb) corsair vengeance lp cl9 1600mhz 1,5 v
-corsair h80i + (x2 sp120 quiet edition)
- bitfenix recon white
-x1 bitfenix spectre pro 200m

The hardest thing to do was to connect the 24pin cable to the mobo, i had to force a lot and i was scared to brake the tiny msi







,...The recon fan controller as well took me some preoccupations at first power on, because he didn't power any fans, but it was just a connection problem with the psu...The h80i also is not so esay to manipulate inside the case, but i took my time and managed to build it correctly


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beseitfia*
> 
> Yesterday i've finished my mini itx build with a white prodigy case .
> The build consist in :
> 
> -Corsair cx750m
> -Z87i MSI Gaming
> -i5 4670k
> -GTX 780ti MSI oc Gaming
> -8 gb (2x4gb) corsair vengeance lp cl9 1600mhz 1,5 v
> -corsair h80i + (x2 sp120 quiet edition)
> - bitfenix recon white
> -x1 bitfenix spectre pro 200m
> 
> The hardest thing to do was to connect the 24pin cable to the mobo, i had to force a lot and i was scared to brake the tiny msi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,...The recon fan controller as well took me some preoccupations at first power on, because he didn't power any fans, but it was just a connection problem with the psu...The h80i also is not so esay to manipulate inside the case, but i took my time and managed to build it correctly


you know what the hardest thing to do is? when you get the entire PC together and your using a Large CPU cooler and you realize you did not plug in the CPU fan and with my board it hs a daughter board and the cpu fan is right behind the daughter board.

I had to get a pair of tweezers and it was awful trying to get the connector on the 4 pins


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Seasonic X-650 arrived.

PSU fan down or up?


----------



## JayKthnx

Down will allow the PSU to pull in fresh and cool air from outside the case


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Down will allow the PSU to pull in fresh and cool air from outside the case


Seems... cool


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> you know what the hardest thing to do is? when you get the entire PC together and your using a Large CPU cooler and you realize you did not plug in the CPU fan and with my board it hs a daughter board and the cpu fan is right behind the daughter board.
> 
> I had to get a pair of tweezers and it was awful trying to get the connector on the 4 pins


I spent about twenty minutes yesterday knowing exactly what you mean


----------



## beseitfia

Here a picture of the finished work









[/URL]


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beseitfia*
> 
> Here a picture of the finished work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


white bitfenix, probably the world ugliest case ever


----------



## 20mmrain

I want to join








*Specs:* Intel i7 4770k @4.4 Ghz (for right now) - EVGA GTX 780ti SC - Asus Maximus VI Impact (ITX) - G.Skill Sniper 1866Mhz - Bitfenix Prodigy Black w/ Red Custom Bezel - Samsung EVO 120 GB SSD - Samsung EVO 500 GB SSD - Corsair AX760 - Red Individually Sleeved Cables - EK DCP 4.0 X-Res Pump/Reservoir - EK GeForce 780 GTX Ti Block - XSPC RayStorm CPU Block w/Asus Red Bezel - XSPC EX140 Single 140mm Rad - EK CoolStream 240 XT Rad - Assorted Fittings G1/4 x 7/16 ID - 7/16 ID x 5/8 OD Red Primoflex Tubing - 3x Corsair Air Series SP120 120mm fans - 1x Corsair Air Series AF140 140Mmm Fan - EK 4pin to 4pin 2x1 Fan Cable extender - Samsung External CD/DVD USB 3.0 Burner








First ITX system I built and I am pretty happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## dman811

Looks like a great system too! Congrats on your first ITX, I'm still saving money to do mine.


----------



## Kokin

Looking good 20mmrain! I'm not a fan of the whole red/black ROG theme, but you really pulled off a nice looking system.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> you know what the hardest thing to do is? when you get the entire PC together and your using a Large CPU cooler and you realize you did not plug in the CPU fan and with my board it hs a daughter board and the cpu fan is right behind the daughter board.
> 
> I had to get a pair of tweezers and it was awful trying to get the connector on the 4 pins


Ha! If that's all that was required, I would easily take that over spending hours setting up your loop and finding out you have a tiny little leak. This would require the draining of said loop and then fixing the leak and doing the whole process again. Now it wouldn't be so bad if it was a larger case, but the Prodigy is honestly a PITA to work with when watercooling and this is coming from someone who pre-ordered it. I honestly wouldn't recommend it for custom loops unless he/she were in it for the challenge, it's seriously gratifying when you get a clean looking loop on there (like 20mmrain's build). For the people who have tackled it, I'm pretty sure they would agree haha.









Strangely enough, the CaseLabs Mercury S3 has been 100% easier to work with despite just being slightly larger than the Prodigy. Although I guess it's not fair to compare a $200+ case with a $80 case.

One recommendation I have to Bitfenix is to take the Prodigy (and all its variants) and add an extra inch on all dimensions. This would make the case so much better and solve many issues that watercoolers have (including top-mounted 240mm AIOs).


----------



## 20mmrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Looking good 20mmrain! I'm not a fan of the whole red/black ROG theme, but you really pulled off a nice looking system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! If that's all that was required, I would easily take that over spending hours setting up your loop and finding out you have a tiny little leak. This would require the draining of said loop and then fixing the leak and doing the whole process again. Now it wouldn't be so bad if it was a larger case, but the Prodigy is honestly a PITA to work with when watercooling and this is coming from someone who pre-ordered it. I honestly wouldn't recommend it for custom loops unless he/she were in it for the challenge, it's seriously gratifying when you get a clean looking loop on there (like 20mmrain's build). For the people who have tackled it, I'm pretty sure they would agree haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely enough, the CaseLabs Mercury S3 has been 100% easier to work with despite just being slightly larger than the Prodigy. Although I guess it's not fair to compare a $200+ case with a $80 case.
> 
> One recommendation I have to Bitfenix is to take the Prodigy (and all its variants) and add an extra inch on all dimensions. This would make the case so much better and solve many issues that watercoolers have (including top-mounted 240mm AIOs).


I would agree.... I would take having trouble plugging in a CPU fan any day over draining and re-filling my loop in a chassis like the Prodigy. As a matter of fact it's ironic this subject was brought up. The first time I assembled the system I found out that my first motherboard had a Faulty Intermittent LAN port. (I did test everything outside the case before assembly. But because the connection was intermittent I did not notice) Anyway....I had to drain the custom loop and dissemble the whole system just to swap the motherboard. It for sure was a Pain in the Ass! But I think the extra work paid off in the end









Thanks for the kind words Kokin! Yeah I was never a fan of the ROG color scheme either. All my previous systems have either been Blue/White/Black or Green and Black, or Orange and Black this was my first Red and Black system. But even though these colors aren't my favorite.... I think it really turned out nicely (Like you said) I am really happy with it. The colors in my opinion really pop when you see it in person.


----------



## arken21

I'm debating air cooler vs liquid


----------



## JunkyJeff

Just finished up my build and must say it was a fun experience. The case definitely gets tight as soon as you start adding the PSU but I managed to do with what I had for now. I also went with the Rosewill Capstone, and although it is 163mm (3mm bigger than the 160) it does fit nicely as long as you take your time routing the cables.









Now just to spend more time with cable management.


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arken21*
> 
> I'm debating air cooler vs liquid


A custom loop is kind of a pain in the ass in this case, but looks great because it's so dense. It's taking MUCH more time than I expected, but I personally find it worth it.

A good compromise might be a closed loop from Corsair. Good performance and pretty hassle-free install.


----------



## arken21

Ic, However if as a budget build using corsair h60i, will i see a big different performance than 212 evo?


----------



## 20mmrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> A custom loop is kind of a pain in the ass in this case, but looks great because it's so dense. It's taking MUCH more time than I expected, but I personally find it worth it.
> 
> A good compromise might be a closed loop from Corsair. Good performance and pretty hassle-free install.


You can decent performance from a closed loop... but not as good compared to a good custom. However it's all a matter of what you are trying to achieve and the money you have to achieve it with.


----------



## audioholic

Edit: a little update since my last post. Loop is now complete, only thing I am missing is one male/male fitting for my drain








But otherwise all that's left is get fans mounted to rads, hook up power supply and all the fans to the Recon and boot up


----------



## vieuxchnock

*Very nice my friend.







*


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arken21*
> 
> Ic, However if as a budget build using corsair h60i, will i see a big different performance than 212 evo?


Depends on what you're looking for. Personally, going from a Thermalright mux-120 (with good fans) to a *custom loop*, I saw *virtually zero difference in CPU temps* at 100% load (~60C). My GPU, however, went from 70's to 50's under full load going from the stock cooler to a generic VGA block with little copper heat-sinks for the memory etc.


----------



## limb0tic

hey guys, do have any recommended air coolers? i have h77n wifi and a gpu btw. i'm a bit scared to buy one that is too large since they do not refund in my country :/


----------



## JayKthnx

I'm using a xigmatek dark knight II on my asus p8z77-i deluxe mobo and it works like a champ.


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limb0tic*
> 
> hey guys, do have any recommended air coolers? i have h77n wifi and a gpu btw. i'm a bit scared to buy one that is too large since they do not refund in my country :/


I'm assuming that's the GA-H77N-WIFI.


Since the CPU socket is so close to the GPU, your options are a little more limited. I personally don't have any suggestions, but hopefully someone else will. Just wanted to post a link and image.

The standard "120mm fan goes vertical and blows towards the I/O panel" style won't fit in the normal orientation.


----------



## limb0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> I'm assuming that's the GA-H77N-WIFI.
> 
> 
> Since the CPU socket is so close to the GPU, your options are a little more limited. I personally don't have any suggestions, but hopefully someone else will. Just wanted to post a link and image.
> 
> The standard "120mm fan goes vertical and blows towards the I/O panel" style won't fit in the normal orientation.


thanks for the quick reply and sorry for being inaccurate. yes, that's my motherboard. looks like i have to go with corsair h60 then


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limb0tic*
> 
> thanks for the quick reply and sorry for being inaccurate. yes, that's my motherboard. looks like i have to go with corsair h60 then


That's probably your best bet :/
I have the GA-Z77N-WIFI, but I'm running a custom loop.

EDIT: You're welcome! And no worries







I just wanted to be extra clear and hopefully catch some more people's attention looking for an answer to the same question.


----------



## JayKthnx

a lot of the people I've seen use that mobo seem to use either the Cooler Master Hyper TX3 or Antec Kuhler H2O for aftermarket cooling solutions.


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I'm using a xigmatek dark knight II on my asus p8z77-i deluxe mobo and it works like a champ.


I bet!
Also, for the sake of beating a dead horse, this is why that works for that mobo, but not the Gigabyte ones:

Notice the chipset between the CPU and the PCI slot on the Asus and how it's different on the Gigabyte.


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> a lot of the people I've seen use that mobo seem to use either the Cooler Master Hyper TX3 or Antec Kuhler H2O for aftermarket cooling solutions.


According to the spec sheet from intel, the stock cooler is 104mm wide, so the 92mm wide Cooler Master Hyper TX3 should work!

Thanks for the recommendation JayKthnx!


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> I bet!
> Also, for the sake of beating a dead horse, this is why that works for that mobo, but not the Gigabyte ones:
> 
> Notice the chipset between the CPU and the PCI slot on the Asus and how it's different on the Gigabyte.


Yeah I overlooked the model of mobo on the first post. Lol. Thanks though


----------



## limb0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> a lot of the people I've seen use that mobo seem to use either the Cooler Master Hyper TX3 or Antec Kuhler H2O for aftermarket cooling solutions.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> According to the spec sheet from intel, the stock cooler is 104mm wide, so the 92mm wide Cooler Master Hyper TX3 should work!
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation JayKthnx!


thanks the both of you, will buy one tommorow


----------



## dyrtyred

Here is my addition to the thread from my recent build.


----------



## KPECTOK

Hi guys, i want to build this for my friend:
CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus MAXIMUS VI GENE Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: G.Skill RipJawsX DIMM Kit 8GB
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card 1: Asus GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card
Video Card 2: Asus GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card (Will be added later)
Case: BitFenix Prodigy M Midnight MicroATX Mini Tower Case
Power Supply: Corsair AX860
Optical Drive: Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer

i know it's a good one and all the parts are good, please confirm if it will fit.
I'm writing here because you guys have this case and maybe the same build.
PM me please.
Thank you.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KPECTOK*
> 
> Hi guys, i want to build this for my friend:
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: Asus MAXIMUS VI GENE Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: G.Skill RipJawsX DIMM Kit 8GB
> Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> Video Card 1: Asus GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card
> Video Card 2: Asus GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card (Will be added later)
> Case: BitFenix Prodigy M Midnight MicroATX Mini Tower Case
> Power Supply: Corsair AX860
> Optical Drive: Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer
> 
> i know it's a good one and all the parts are good, please confirm if it will fit.
> I'm writing here because you guys have this case and maybe the same build.
> PM me please.
> Thank you.


Very nice build, yes it will fit, always be snug with that much gear but with patients it can look nice too!


----------



## trojan92

Hey guys, I'm going to be building a rig for my sister using this case (Prodigy). The system will consist of a 3570k, Corsair H60, Corsair CX430, 8gb's of LP Vengeance Ram, 2 HDD's (SSD will be added later on) and a MSI R9 270 GAMING 2G. All I need to do now is choose a motherboard to fit all of this into. She really only uses 4 USB ports (KB + M, USB WIFI, External USB HDD) so as long as it can support all four of those, she'll be happy. She won't be adding any more HDD's into the system so the board supporting upto or over 2 Sata connections is fine. What board would be best for the system? I'm only looking to spend under £130 on it.


----------



## KPECTOK

Is she gonna OC? If yes, ASUS MOBO,if not I'd go with Gigabyte


----------



## JayKthnx

Pretty much all z77 m-itx mobos I can think of will give you connectivity that you're looking for. As far as quality to price, I would listen to kpectok as well as advise to save a few gbp on a non k CPU if you don't intend to overclock. Don't let other people on the Internet bully you into buying parts you don't need.


----------



## Kokin

The only Z77 boards that are worth the money would be the Asrock Z77E-ITX or the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe. You would have better selection if you moved up to Haswell.

Edit: The others are correct, if she has no plans to overclock, you can easily save money with a H77 board and a non-K CPU.


----------



## trojan92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KPECTOK*
> 
> Is she gonna OC? If yes, ASUS MOBO,if not I'd go with Gigabyte


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Pretty much all z77 m-itx mobos I can think of will give you connectivity that you're looking for. As far as quality to price, I would listen to kpectok as well as advise to save a few gbp on a non k CPU if you don't intend to overclock. Don't let other people on the Internet bully you into buying parts you don't need.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> The only Z77 boards that are worth the money would be the Asrock Z77E-ITX or the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe. You would have better selection if you moved up to Haswell.
> 
> Edit: The others are correct, if she has no plans to overclock, you can easily save money with a H77 board and a non-K CPU.


Yeah, the thing is, I've already got the 3570K from my previous build, so I went with the P8Z77-I Deluxe.

Thanks guys


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyrtyred*
> 
> Here is my addition to the thread from my recent build.


Nice build!

Was that Berry Blue Pastel or Ice White with Blue dye? Also what is that long tube that's empty, a drain line?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Im still in aw over my prodigy build. Tho its not water cooled & hard to actually see my cooler. Its just sexy sitting next to me.


----------



## dyrtyred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Nice build!
> 
> Was that Berry Blue Pastel or Ice White with Blue dye? Also what is that long tube that's empty, a drain line?


Thanks!!

It's the berry blue pastel. The tube was used as a fill line before, but now I'll probably put a switch in its place.


----------



## Jonny0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyrtyred*
> 
> Here is my addition to the thread from my recent build.


If i can ask you a question, Which components did you use for your Watercooling? Im currently on a H100, which is still pretty good, but from my side a H60 would be also enough for the CPU w/o overclocking (but this is a different story)

What are you temps with the CPU and GPU? is it possible to make a complete system running with a dual radiator and a small pump?

Because im really interrested to put also my GPU in the loop


----------



## Jonny0r

Edit:

Sorry and i just want also to know, which Pump and reserviot did you use? which company..

Thank you..


----------



## KarstRypke

Hey guys, I would like to show you my Phenom as it is right now. It's still an ongoing project but I got it up and running a couple of days ago. It's also my first attempt at water cooling. I used Advanced LRT tubing with Monsoon fittings and it was an absolute nightmare to get the compression rings on, as the OD of the tubing is actually slightly bigger than 5/8". Also, the motherboard is fully watercooled with an EK M6I block. I'm still tuning the pump and fan speeds to get the best results. The 4770k gets quite hot when overvolted... On the top rad, underneath the dustfilter, there are two Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 fans (15mm). One isn't connected yet, I need to buy an extension cable.

Time for some pics!




Now I noticed that there's a little piece of radiator debris stuck in the GPU block. Is it necessary to remove it immediately or can I do it sometime later? (I'd have to drain the system again...)


I welcome any questions/advice/feedback!


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarstRypke*
> 
> Hey guys, I would like to show you my Phenom as it is right now. It's still an ongoing project but I got it up and running a couple of days ago. It's also my first attempt at water cooling. I used Advanced LRT tubing with Monsoon fittings and it was an absolute nightmare to get the compression rings on, as the OD of the tubing is actually slightly bigger than 5/8". Also, the motherboard is fully watercooled with an EK M6I block. I'm still tuning the pump and fan speeds to get the best results. The 4770k gets quite hot when overvolted... On the top rad, underneath the dustfilter, there are two Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 fans (15mm). One isn't connected yet, I need to buy an extension cable.


Looks great. I had the same problem with my monsoon fittings and the LRT tubing. I wound up scratching the fitting up in the process of installing.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarstRypke*
> 
> Now I noticed that there's a little piece of radiator debris stuck in the GPU block. Is it necessary to remove it immediately or can I do it sometime later? (I'd have to drain the system again...)
> 
> I welcome any questions/advice/feedback!


Wow that build is clean!

It would be advisable to remove that debris away as it could potentially damage your block (the nickel plating could react with it). You could observe it for a week and see if there are any changes, if not, then it is probably safe to assume that it's harmless and you could take it out in a later date.


----------



## KarstRypke

Thank you for the kind words!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Looks great. I had the same problem with my monsoon fittings and the LRT tubing. I wound up scratching the fitting up in the process of installing.


I actually scratched up some of the tubing slightly using the tool... it's such a pain when the tubing is not going straight on the fitting AND the tubing is slightly too wide. I ended up putting some electrical tape around the ends, so the tool would hit that and not the tubing...







I cleaned up the residual glue with some 90% alcohol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Wow that build is clean!
> 
> It would be advisable to remove that debris away as it could potentially damage your block (the nickel plating could react with it). You could observe it for a week and see if there are any changes, if not, then it is probably safe to assume that it's harmless and you could take it out in a later date.


That's a good advice. I was worrying about that too (and my OCD is killing me







). I must admit that I didn't flush the rads, but there was hardly any stuff in the reservoir when I drained it (the pump wouldn't work at first). Fun fact: even though the rads are from different brands (Phobya and Alphacool), they seem remarkably similar. There doesn't seem to be any flux in them, the finish is exactly the same and the accessory boxes had just slightly different stickers on them (they contained exactly the same Allen bolts). They both had the blue caps on them too







.


----------



## Rakuun

*ADD ME*

Bitfenix Phenom with custom windowed side panels.


----------



## dman811

Looks good Rakuun! Next step is to put it into rigbuilder and then into your sig.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

I'm thinking of moving my build to a Phenom case, as it gives me more room to flesh out my custom loop (I currently have an NCASE M1). I want to do a 240 rad up top. How thick is too thick if I want to do push/pull? Or should I go push and add a 200mm rad up front?

If it helps, I'm using an Impact mobo and will take out all the drive cages to make room for my res/pump. I will also be mounting a 3.5" vertically, as space permits. Also 140mm in the rear as exhaust.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> I'm thinking of moving my build to a Phenom case, as it gives me more room to flesh out my custom loop (I currently have an NCASE M1). I want to do a 240 rad up top. How thick is too thick if I want to do push/pull? Or should I go push and add a 200mm rad up front?
> 
> If it helps, I'm using an Impact mobo and will take out all the drive cages to make room for my res/pump. I will also be mounting a 3.5" vertically, as space permits. Also 140mm in the rear as exhaust.


I have a 37mm radiator, and 25mm fans in push only. There is *no* more room between the bottom of the rad and my GPU barbs.


----------



## CrSt3r

drill new holes and Offset the rad by 15mm


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> I'm thinking of moving my build to a Phenom case, as it gives me more room to flesh out my custom loop (I currently have an NCASE M1). I want to do a 240 rad up top. How thick is too thick if I want to do push/pull? Or should I go push and add a 200mm rad up front?
> 
> If it helps, I'm using an Impact mobo and will take out all the drive cages to make room for my res/pump. I will also be mounting a 3.5" vertically, as space permits. Also 140mm in the rear as exhaust.


It depends on your GPU block, some will allow vertical mounting of barbs like the EK CSQ blocks. Typically though, you can only fit push or pull with a 35mm-thick rad. If you wanna do push/pull, you'll have to put one set of fans externally.

If you're *not watercooling your GPU*, then you can go push/pull with a 45-60mm rad. Note that from the top of the case to the motherboard tray is approximately 200mm and from the top of the case to the top of the I/O panel is approximately 150mm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> drill new holes and Offset the rad by 15mm


That would work, but it would require more modding by cutting a bit of the top to add a bigger hole for airflow. Also getting pieces of metal sheet to screw the rad in to the left side where the offset makes the radiator hang out.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> It depends on your GPU block, some will allow vertical mounting of barbs like the EK CSQ blocks. Typically though, you can only fit push or pull with a 35mm-thick rad. If you wanna do push/pull, you'll have to put one set of fans externally.
> 
> If you're *not watercooling your GPU*, then you can go push/pull with a 45-60mm rad. Note that from the top of the case to the motherboard tray is approximately 200mm and from the top of the case to the top of the I/O panel is approximately 150mm.
> That would work, but it would require more modding by cutting a bit of the top to add a bigger hole for airflow. Also getting pieces of metal sheet to screw the rad in to the left side where the offset makes the radiator hang out.


My GPU barbs go horizontally. So push or pull it is.


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

*ADD ME*

http://www.overclock.net/u/396440/epicsniperz23[/URL] - http://www.overclock.net/t/1471845/build-log-orion-mk-1-green-bitfenix-prodigy[/URL]


----------



## elkaos

My station gaming rig.


----------



## mrmccombine

Hey guys this is my first post.
i am look at building a new pc and i really like the bitfenix prodigy m and i just wanted to know if it would be ok to have two "Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 WindForce 3x OC Rev2.0"
If it is ok to have two in a bitfenix prodigy m then could you tell me how best to setup the airflow.
thnx for the help!


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmccombine*
> 
> Hey guys this is my first post.
> i am look at building a new pc and i really like the bitfenix prodigy m and i just wanted to know if it would be ok to have two "Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 WindForce 3x OC Rev2.0"
> If it is ok to have two in a bitfenix prodigy m then could you tell me how best to setup the airflow.
> thnx for the help!


Technically it is possible to sli graphics cards in the prodigy m. I recommend you choose a blower type cooler, as it reduces heat inside the case. For airflow, you will want a big fan pulling air in (230mm bitfenix spectre pro) and case fans pulling air out. I wish you luck and hope this helped!


----------



## mrmccombine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpIcSnIpErZ23*
> 
> Technically it is possible to sli graphics cards in the prodigy m. I recommend you choose a blower type cooler, as it reduces heat inside the case. For airflow, you will want a big fan pulling air in (230mm bitfenix spectre pro) and case fans pulling air out. I wish you luck and hope this helped!


could you tell me what are the best ocing 780 blowing cards?

could anyone point me towards a 780 sli prodigy m build?

thnx for the help!


----------



## bijowa

Guys! I just built my computer, and I got the Bitfenix Prodigy Blue. I'm just wondering, how do I do the airflow? I got a 140mm for the front, x2 120mm for top. Which way should the air go in and out? Cause I've seen people recommending to put front in, top and back out, but the front of this prodigy doesn't seem to have ventilation.

Thanks!


----------



## Kaboka

Hey i'm thinking of buying the Bitfenix Phenom m or Prodigy m. Would i be able to fit a 3 slot graphics card in the case? the card i got is a Powercolor R290 pcs+.


----------



## Gudui

Hi guys im trying to build a new system with the Bitfenix Prodigy

Motherbard: GIGABYTE GA-Z87N-WIFI

CPU: Intel i7-4770

GPU: GEFORCE 660GTX TI

CPU cooler: Noctua NH-L9i CPU-coolor - 92mm

RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 - 8 GB

Case: Bitfenix Prodigy

PSU: *????*

I don't know which PSU i should get... I want a quiet/silent PSU. I've looked at the Corsair RM 550w, but i've read a lot about its thermal problems.
Afterwards i've considered some fan less PSU's, but there should be a generel heat problem with them.

Bottemline

Can you guys recommend a good silent PSU for the BItfenix prodigy case?


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gudui*
> 
> Hi guys im trying to build a new system with the Bitfenix Prodigy
> [...]
> Can you guys recommend a good silent PSU for the BItfenix prodigy case?


I've been happy with my Silverstone Strider ST-60F-PS. Something from beQuiet! may also be a good choice if it's small enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bijowa*
> 
> Guys! I just built my computer, and I got the Bitfenix Prodigy Blue. I'm just wondering, how do I do the airflow? I got a 140mm for the front, x2 120mm for top. Which way should the air go in and out? Cause I've seen people recommending to put front in, top and back out, but the front of this prodigy doesn't seem to have ventilation.
> 
> Thanks!


Traditionally people do front in and top out. Back can do either way, but an interesting thing someone said was to put the back on intake to blow cool air across the motherboard so front and back are intake and top is exhaust.


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmccombine*
> 
> could you tell me what are the best ocing 780 blowing cards?
> 
> could anyone point me towards a 780 sli prodigy m build?
> 
> thnx for the help!


I highly recommend the EVGA's
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130917

Other Brands:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133489

GTX 780 TI (If you can afford the extra 200 bucks)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121822
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaboka*
> 
> Hey i'm thinking of buying the Bitfenix Phenom m or Prodigy m. Would i be able to fit a 3 slot graphics card in the case? the card i got is a Powercolor R290 pcs+.


You can fit a 3 slot graphics card in the prodigy m. The Regular prodigy would require modding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gudui*
> 
> Hi guys im trying to build a new system with the Bitfenix Prodigy
> 
> Motherbard: GIGABYTE GA-Z87N-WIFI
> 
> CPU: Intel i7-4770
> 
> GPU: GEFORCE 660GTX TI
> 
> CPU cooler: Noctua NH-L9i CPU-coolor - 92mm
> 
> RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 - 8 GB
> 
> Case: Bitfenix Prodigy
> 
> PSU: *????*
> 
> I don't know which PSU i should get... I want a quiet/silent PSU. I've looked at the Corsair RM 550w, but i've read a lot about its thermal problems.
> Afterwards i've considered some fan less PSU's, but there should be a generel heat problem with them.
> 
> Bottemline
> 
> Can you guys recommend a good silent PSU for the BItfenix prodigy case?


I recommend the Silverstone Strider Plus ST-60F-PS Also! Well built and tons of power!
I would also change the motherboard. I personally have that motherboard, and the pci-e slot is too close to the cpu slot, so big cpu coolers will have to be angled weird.
Maybe the Asus Maximus VI Impact?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132039

Hope i helped!


----------



## Gudui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> I've been happy with my Silverstone Strider ST-60F-PS. Something from beQuiet! may also be a good choice if it's small enough.
> Traditionally people do front in and top out. Back can do either way, but an interesting thing someone said was to put the back on intake to blow cool air across the motherboard so front and back are intake and top is exhaust.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpIcSnIpErZ23*
> 
> I recommend the Silverstone Strider Plus ST-60F-PS Also! Well built and tons of power!
> I would also change the motherboard. I personally have that motherboard, and the pci-e slot is too close to the cpu slot, so big cpu coolers will have to be angled weird.
> Maybe the Asus Maximus VI Impact?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132039
> 
> Hope i helped!


Hey guys thanks for the tip







. But i've found some problems with the strider plus, its noise level is really high, (47dba). http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2218307

Does anyone know if the *STRAIGHT POWER E9 | 480W CM* PSU would be a good fit for my setup? http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/283

Would the 'be quiet' PSU be enough to run my system?









Thanks!


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gudui*
> 
> Hey guys thanks for the tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But i've found some problems with the strider plus, its noise level is really high, (47dba). http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2218307
> 
> Does anyone know if the *STRAIGHT POWER E9 | 480W CM* PSU would be a good fit for my setup? http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/283
> 
> Would the 'be quiet' PSU be enough to run my system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


For me, the noise level is extremely low, even when playing long amounts of BF4. If you are set on the BeQuiet PSU though, it probably would be able to run your system, but just to be safe i would upgrade to the BeQuiet Straight Power 580W CM

http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/282

Hope i helped


----------



## Gudui

I've bought a Super Flower Golden Green HX 80Plus Gold 550w in stead, due to a lowered price







I hope it fits!. Thank you anyways.


----------



## Jakestax

Here's Mine!


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpIcSnIpErZ23*
> 
> I highly recommend the EVGA's
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130917
> I would also change the motherboard. I personally have that motherboard, and the pci-e slot is too close to the cpu slot, so big cpu coolers will have to be angled weird.
> Maybe the Asus Maximus VI Impact?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132039


I'm also a fan of EVGA cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> Also, for the sake of beating a dead horse, this is why that works for that mobo, but not the Gigabyte ones:
> 
> Notice the chipset between the CPU and the PCI slot on the Asus and how it's different on the Gigabyte.


Re-posting to explain why Gigabyte ITX boards are bad for air cooling.


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Yeah, i angled my hyper 212 evo like this:


With a 120mm fan it barely fits against my GPU. Not complaining though, because it keeps my CPU cool with a 4.2Ghz OC


----------



## bijowa

Oh, now I have a problem... Which existed before.

I just got my fans today, 1x 140mm, x2 120mm.

140mm back blows air in
120mm front blows air in
120mm top blows air in
120mm top blows air out

Right now, my CPU doesn't go above 50c even if I had lots of browsers on, bf4, dota 2, and Diablo 3 on. But my graphic card goes above 80c and just freeze my computer. Even if I play diablo only without anything on, it still had potential to go above 80c and freeze. I took out the gpu side cover and it went fine. What should I do? I don't want to take it off all the time : (

I have the blue prodigy bitfenix with the side acrylic casing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> I've been happy with my Silverstone Strider ST-60F-PS. Something from beQuiet! may also be a good choice if it's small enough.
> Traditionally people do front in and top out. Back can do either way, but an interesting thing someone said was to put the back on intake to blow cool air across the motherboard so front and back are intake and top is exhaust.


----------



## Gudui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> I'm also a fan of EVGA cards.
> Re-posting to explain why Gigabyte ITX boards are bad for air cooling.










What to do then? Will it be a big heat problem for my Prodigy setup? I haven't bought more coolors for the case.

The problem is that the Gigabyte motherboard is really cheap, compared to e.g. the Asus Z87 chipset :<.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpIcSnIpErZ23*
> 
> Yeah, i angled my hyper 212 evo like this:
> 
> 
> With a 120mm fan it barely fits against my GPU. Not complaining though, because it keeps my CPU cool with a 4.2Ghz OC


Well the CPU-coolor i've chosen is fairly small Noctua NH-L9i CPU-coolor 92mm







WIll it be a problem then?

*edit*

How about cooling the CPU with the Noctua, do you guys think, that it is enough, or will there be heat problem?


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gudui*
> 
> Well the CPU-coolor i've chosen is fairly small Noctua NH-L9i CPU-coolor 92mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIll it be a problem then?
> 
> *edit*
> 
> How about cooling the CPU with the Noctua, do you guys think, that it is enough, or will there be heat problem?


Reposting to answer the same question.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> According to the spec sheet from intel, the stock cooler is 104mm wide, so the 92mm wide Cooler Master Hyper TX3 should work!


My concern with that Noctua is that it might struggle to dissipate enough heat during high loads (like gaming). I haven't actually researched the thermals on it though. I have seen several people on YouTube use it in mITX builds though, I just don't know how effective it will be.

The Cooler Master Hyper TX3 will fit in the normal front-to-back orientation and should have fine thermals.


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bijowa*
> 
> Oh, now I have a problem... Which existed before.
> 
> I just got my fans today, 1x 140mm, x2 120mm.
> 
> 140mm back blows air in
> 120mm front blows air in
> 120mm top blows air in
> 120mm top blows air out
> 
> Right now, my CPU doesn't go above 50c even if I had lots of browsers on, bf4, dota 2, and Diablo 3 on. But my graphic card goes above 80c and just freeze my computer. Even if I play diablo only without anything on, it still had potential to go above 80c and freeze. I took out the gpu side cover and it went fine. What should I do? I don't want to take it off all the time : (
> 
> I have the blue prodigy bitfenix with the side acrylic casing.


Frowny face indeed.
What kind of cooler is on your card? The stock "blower" that exhausts out the back, or a non-reference one like a windforce or acx?


----------



## Gudui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> Reposting to answer the same question.
> My concern with that Noctua is that it might struggle to dissipate enough heat during high loads (like gaming). I haven't actually researched the thermals on it though. I have seen several people on YouTube use it in mITX builds though, I just don't know how effective it will be.
> 
> The Cooler Master Hyper TX3 will fit in the normal front-to-back orientation and should have fine thermals.


Hmm well the Cooler master is cheaper, and got a fine review, but I'm concerned about the noise level.. Do you own the cooler?







I really don't want a noisy setup hehe

Also

Does anyone know if i need extra coolers in the case? Or are the standard amount of coolers that follows with case enough for a gaming setup? (No overclock)


----------



## 95329

Hey! I'm looking into buying a Phenom M or a Prodigy M and I'm wondering if I can use my old Noctua NF-P14 FLX fans? I know the rear slot is 140mm but will I be able to put two Noctuas side by side on the top slots of the case?

Other questionmark for me is my Silver Arrow. I really don't have money to replace it with something smaller right now and I was wondering if I could fit it in?

Can't really decide between the two, I don't move my computer around a lot but somehow the Prodigy still is very intriguing for me







I bet my girlfriend would prefer the sleek look of Phenom though..

Edit: I will be using Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5 if it matters.


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gudui*
> 
> Hmm well the Cooler master is cheaper, and got a fine review, but I'm concerned about the noise level.. Do you own the cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't want a noisy setup hehe
> Also
> Does anyone know if i need extra coolers in the case? Or are the standard amount of coolers that follows with case enough for a gaming setup? (No overclock)


I don't personally own it (I run a custom loop [see my signature]) but the specifications say 17-35dB so it shouldn't be too loud.

What do you mean by "extra coolers"? Like fans or something else?
That CPU cooler should be sufficient if you have okay airflow through the rest of the case (like you talked about with fans earlier).


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Hey! I'm looking into buying a Phenom M or a Prodigy M and I'm wondering if I can use my old Noctua NF-P14 FLX fans? I know the rear slot is 140mm but will I be able to put two Noctuas side by side on the top slots of the case?
> 
> Other questionmark for me is my Silver Arrow. I really don't have money to replace it with something smaller right now and I was wondering if I could fit it in?
> 
> Can't really decide between the two, I don't move my computer around a lot but somehow the Prodigy still is very intriguing for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet my girlfriend would prefer the sleek look of Phenom though..
> 
> Edit: I will be using Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5 if it matters.


Edit: This info below retains to the ITX Prodigy. I am not 100% sure that they are the same inside, but this may point you in the right direction.

You can not use 140mm fans on the top as outtake. The top fits 2 120mm Fans. You can have 1 on the front pulling in air (Maybe 2 if you remove the drive bay), and one 140mm on the back.

You will probably be able to use that heatsink. It will only be a problem if the CPU slot is too close to the GPU slot.

The Prodigy is an awesome choice dude! It's really versatile and is easy to work in!


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpIcSnIpErZ23*
> 
> Edit: This info below retains to the ITX Prodigy. I am not 100% sure that they are the same inside, but this may point you in the right direction.
> 
> You can not use 140mm fans on the top as outtake. The top fits 2 120mm Fans. You can have 1 on the front pulling in air (Maybe 2 if you remove the drive bay), and one 140mm on the back.
> 
> You will probably be able to use that heatsink. It will only be a problem if the CPU slot is too close to the GPU slot.
> 
> The Prodigy is an awesome choice dude! It's really versatile and is easy to work in!


I was talking about the mATX one.

I ordered a black Phenom M and two Scythe Grand Flex 1200rpm fans. Isn't Phenom basically the same as Prodigy when it comes to interior?


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Hey! I'm looking into buying a Phenom M or a Prodigy M and I'm wondering if I can use my old Noctua NF-P14 FLX fans? I know the rear slot is 140mm but will I be able to put two Noctuas side by side on the top slots of the case?
> 
> Other questionmark for me is my Silver Arrow. I really don't have money to replace it with something smaller right now and I was wondering if I could fit it in?
> 
> Can't really decide between the two, I don't move my computer around a lot but somehow the Prodigy still is very intriguing for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet my girlfriend would prefer the sleek look of Phenom though..
> 
> Edit: I will be using Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5 if it matters.


From the product page
Quote:


> Cooling Top 120mm x 2 (optional)
> Cooling Bottom 120mm x 2 (1 included) or 200mm x 1(optional) or 230mm x 1 (optional)
> Cooling Rear 120mm x 1 (included) or 140mm x 1 (optional)


Quote:


> tower CPU coolers up to 160mm will fit with ease.


According to the product page, the silver arrow is 165mm tall.

So the specs say it won't fit, but I'd imagine there's wiggle room. No personal experience with the M version of the prodigy though. Phenom has the same 160mm restriction according to the product page.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> From the product page
> 
> According to the product page, the silver arrow is 165mm tall.
> 
> So the specs say it won't fit, but I'd imagine there's wiggle room. No personal experience with the M version of the prodigy though. Phenom has the same 160mm restriction according to the product page.


Well, I'll know better this friday. I always thought Silver Arrow was 160mm but apparently it isn't.

I will be getting a AIO watercooling set for the CPU, probably a 240 one, if I can get a job for the summer. If the Silver Arrow won't fit I guess I'll have to get a cheap tower cooler to replace it for the time being


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> If the Silver Arrow won't fit I guess I'll have to get a cheap tower cooler to replace it for the time being


...or use the stock cooler.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> ...or use the stock cooler.


Such blasphemy, this is OCn after all!

But really, I absolutely loathe the Intel stock cooler.


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Such blasphemy, this is OCn after all!
> 
> But really, I absolutely loathe the Intel stock cooler.


I'm absolutely on the same page, but if you're just going to replace it this summer, might as well save the $20


----------



## aderbalnunes

My pair of Prodigys =p



white: i5 2500k, Asrock Z77EITX, 16Gb Vegenance, Zotac GTX 780 AMP, Corsair H100, 240 SSD Force GS
green: A8-3870k, Asrock A75M-ITX, 4Gb G.SKILL Rpjaws, MSI GTX 670 PE, Antec H2O 920, 120 SSD Force GT


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> I'm absolutely on the same page, but if you're just going to replace it this summer, might as well save the $20


Yeah you might be right :/


----------



## Kokin

The stock cooler is pretty nice and isn't that loud. I always used it when my custom loop was being maintained and it could sustain my 4.7ghz OC


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aderbalnunes*
> 
> My pair of Prodigys =p
> 
> 
> 
> white: i5 2500k, Asrock Z77EITX, 16Gb Vegenance, Zotac GTX 780 AMP, Corsair H100, 240 SSD Force GS
> green: A8-3870k, Asrock A75M-ITX, 4Gb G.SKILL Rpjaws, MSI GTX 670 PE, Antec H2O 920, 120 SSD Force GT


I like the white, it's eye catching because of the black handles.


----------



## NewHighScore

I bought a prodigy for a simple little mod I had planned. The thing is they revised the motherboard tray and it's not quite what I thought it was going to be. This really affects my mod plans but I might be able to work wit it. I just wish they had announced and labelled the revision to the tray...... or have I just been sleeping for the past few months?

Any chance an early modder who stuffed a mATX into a prodigy has their old motherboard tray kickin around?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> I bought a prodigy for a simple little mod I had planned. The thing is they revised the motherboard tray and it's not quite what I thought it was going to be. This really affects my mod plans but I might be able to work wit it. I just wish they had announced and labelled the revision to the tray...... or have I just been sleeping for the past few months?
> 
> Any chance an early modder who stuffed a mATX into a prodigy has their old motherboard tray kickin around?


I'm guessing you want to do a concealed SSD/HDD mount inside the PSU bay? I had the same thing planned when I was getting ready to order one, then saw people posting pics of the new PSU bay. I had a whole mod planned out for it.


----------



## ccRicers

I think he wanted the extra surface area of the old Prodigy PSU bay to support a horizontal mATX board. In particular since the front two corners are missing for adding standoffs.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I think he wanted the extra surface area of the old Prodigy PSU bay to support a horizontal mATX board. In particular since the front two corners are missing for adding standoffs.


I must have missed that part of his post, makes sense now though.


----------



## aderbalnunes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I like the white, it's eye catching because of the black handles.


whites handlers dirty easy =/


----------



## NewHighScore

Close but not quite. I do want that extra space from the missing corners but not for mounting matx.

I wanted to cut the power supply cage/mobo tray out and do an open air mITX minimalist APU build with a giant cooler for lolz.

I wanted the full tray so I could make side panels and mount the power/reset switch and lights on them in a nice and clean fashion. In my head this seemed very easy with the basic tools and workspace I have available. Basically I was going to dremel, file and paint the current side panel but cut to size to fit on the side of the psu bay/mobo tray.

Ah well luckily I got it price matched to $55. I might have to save/sell this one and hunt for a used one. Either that or no side panels for me.


----------



## ccRicers

Hmm, interesting. One of my dream projects is to get a second Prodigy case and clear it out for a ATX build. I haven't done anything that drastic with case modding yet.


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

I really want to two tone my prodigy, but i don't know what colors go well with green. Any ideas guys?


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpIcSnIpErZ23*
> 
> I really want to two tone my prodigy, but i don't know what colors go well with green. Any ideas guys?


Purple would look great with that green imo. But it would be hard to make it work. It'd have to be mainly purple with neon green accents/highlights.


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Purple would look great with that green imo. But it would be hard to make it work. It'd have to be mainly purple with neon green accents/highlights.


Ah, I don't mind painting the case, but I don't know what to specifically paint







I'm not creative at all.







More hands on type of guy!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Purple would look great with that green imo. But it would be hard to make it work. It'd have to be mainly purple with neon green accents/highlights.


I saw this very cool Buzz Lightyear themed Prodigy with neon green and purple for the interior colors, along with white. But the case was white also.

What's weird to me is I don't see a lot of the blue cases- I believe there is only one member in the club!


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I saw a very cool Buzz Lightyear themed Prodigy with neon green and purple for the interior colors, along with white. But the case was white also.


Do you have the link per say?









EDIT: Nvm i found it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1279693/official-bitfenix-prodigy-phenom-owners-club/9450

EDIT: LOL I just saw you linked it in your post


----------



## Sannakji

That Buzz Lightyear themed one is begging for a window and green prodigy handles!


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

I decided that i'm going to paint my handles purple, and all the black on the case will be purple also. (Bitfenix Logo, Vents etc.)


----------



## NewHighScore

Any special kind of paint need to be used for the handles? I picture it just flaking off when the handle gets flexed.

maybe a dye?


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Any special kind of paint need to be used for the handles? I picture it just flaking off when the handle gets flexed.
> 
> maybe a dye?


I have no idea actually. Anybody got any ideas? I've seen the handles painted

For example:



This is what i want to base my 2 tone off of.


----------



## vieuxchnock

You have to use Plasti-Dip to paint flexible area.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> You have to use Plasti-Dip to paint flexible area.


Never thought of using Plasti-Dip for that. I wonder if silver will look good there...

I used Montana Gold and it rocks, works well enough. So did this build: http://www.overclock.net/t/1409565/build-log-bitfenix-androidigy-bitfenix-prodigy-watercooling-gaming-build


----------



## vieuxchnock

Sorry was not Plasti-Dip but Plasti-Kote (http://www.plastikote.com/)like this guy used:

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1055799&page=14


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

You sure i can't use this?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-Painter-s-Touch-2X-12-oz-Gloss-Grape-General-Purpose-Spray-Paint-249113/100670435


----------



## dman811

Probably not, spray paint will harder in a thin layer and crack when flexed whereas plastidip or plastikote is able to flex.


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

What about this?

http://www.amazon.com/Performix-11203-Multi-Purpose-Coating-Aerosol/dp/B0006SU3QW/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1395287731&sr=1-1&keywords=Matte+Black+Plasti+Dip


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpIcSnIpErZ23*
> 
> What about this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Performix-11203-Multi-Purpose-Coating-Aerosol/dp/B0006SU3QW/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1395287731&sr=1-1&keywords=Matte+Black+Plasti+Dip


I would imagine that would do the job. I can't imagine it coming in many colors though.

I wonder if an acrylic dye would work, similar to what folks use on fans.


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> I would imagine that would do the job. I can't imagine it coming in many colors though.
> 
> I wonder if an acrylic dye would work, similar to what folks use on fans.


I have no idea. I think I'm Going to spray the entire case with the black plasti dip (Matte Finish







) And use some light blue accents on the logo and stuff.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aderbalnunes*
> 
> My pair of Prodigys =p
> 
> 
> 
> white: i5 2500k, Asrock Z77EITX, 16Gb Vegenance, Zotac GTX 780 AMP, Corsair H100, 240 SSD Force GS
> green: A8-3870k, Asrock A75M-ITX, 4Gb G.SKILL Rpjaws, MSI GTX 670 PE, Antec H2O 920, 120 SSD Force GT


I like the green. Sometimes I wish i'd gone for a coloured one.


----------



## aderbalnunes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I like the green. Sometimes I wish i'd gone for a coloured one.


My white Prodigy is older, and saw the green, newest, material very weak, Handlers break easy on the screw, paint scratches easily on the corners =/


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpIcSnIpErZ23*
> 
> I have no idea. I think I'm Going to spray the entire case with the black plasti dip (Matte Finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) And use some light blue accents on the logo and stuff.


From what I've read, it's hard to get even coloration with dyes. There exists spray paint for flexible plastic, I just don't remember what it's called or who makes it.

As far as plastidip goes, this is a great website for it: https://www.dipyourcar.com/PlastiDip-Spray/


----------



## aderbalnunes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> From what I've read, it's hard to get even coloration with dyes. There exists spray paint for flexible plastic, I just don't remember what it's called or who makes it.
> 
> As far as plastidip goes, this is a great website for it: https://www.dipyourcar.com/PlastiDip-Spray/


PlastiDip is not good for it. I did on mine and after a few months is flawed. I had to remove everything and paint with car paint. And Prodigy Handler has a rubbery film that you do not remove before painting it spoils the paint.


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Ok, i just heard back from the dude who painted his prodigy handles pink, and he said just to use some regular spray paint. I just picked up some rustoleum paint+primer
Time to get to work!


----------



## aderbalnunes

Remember the plastic film that already has the Handles and good work =D


----------



## ccRicers

This is the first I heard about a film coating around the handles. Wish I knew about that before I painted mine LOL

I tried two paints on the handles of my white Prodigy case before I settled on one. First one was Liquitex Professional spray paint, and it was not very good. The paint sort of beads and forms kind of an orange peel coat like you'd expect when you spray an untreated surface. No matter if you sanded on every coat, the paint still didn't adhere right. It did all right with the metal, though. Also it's sorta expensive for the quality and being water based it takes a longer time for the coat to dry.

I then tried Montana Gold spray paint and it was much better. Still some beading but not as much and when you keep wet sanding after every coat the paint comes out more even over time. It dries quickly, more of a typical aerosol paint than Liquitex. I let it cure for a week before placing the handles back on. The paint doesn't crack when you flex them.


----------



## aderbalnunes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> This is the first I heard about a film coating around the handles. Wish I knew about that before I painted mine LOL
> 
> I tried two paints on the handles of my white Prodigy case before I settled on one. First one was Liquitex Professional spray paint, and it was not very good. The paint sort of beads and forms kind of an orange peel coat like you'd expect when you spray an untreated surface. No matter if you sanded on every coat, the paint still didn't adhere right. It did all right with the metal, though. Also it's sorta expensive for the quality and being water based it takes a longer time for the coat to dry.
> 
> I then tried Montana Gold spray paint and it was much better. Still some beading but not as much and when you keep wet sanding after every coat the paint comes out more even over time. It dries quickly, more of a typical aerosol paint than Liquitex. I let it cure for a week before placing the handles back on. The paint doesn't crack when you flex them.


In fan controller, Recon also has the same material and I removed with isopropyl alcohol. If you look at the attached photo, it is not dirt. Just spent the nail tightly. Like a skin. When I painted over it started out. I do not know if it's a plastic film can be to protect the paint, not sure. But it's there. =D


----------



## ccRicers

One area you should try is also the buttons because they are made of a rubbery surface.



Here, the paint did not apply as well.


----------



## aderbalnunes

Exactly, the buttons also have the same material.


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

So far so good first few coats applied:


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Everything is complete, except for the handles, (still drying). Looks pretty good if i do say so myself


----------



## NewHighScore

Looks great! I love that color combo.


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

And finally....the moment we have all been waiting for....

IT'S A SUCCESS!















The blue led fans will stay for now. I'm going to look into some water cooling so the leds may go. How does it look guys?


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpIcSnIpErZ23*
> 
> How does it look guys?


Awesome!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Fantastic


----------



## Thoth420

Hello all








I have had some life changing stuff happen(good not bad) and I have to sell my signature rig and replace it for a much more budget system. I pretty much just game casually these days as it is all I have time for and watch netflix etc. and surf the web. I decided since I will most likely be traveling a smaller system that is easy to transport is in order as well. I always loved these cases and have settled on building a system in one.

I was looking for mobo (intel z77 or z87) and PSU suggestions. Probably running at 760 or a 270x for the GPU. Mild OC on both tops. Stability is more important to me than anything in regards to hardware as I am sort of a noob. Thanks for the read and I hope to join the club soon.


----------



## JayKthnx

go with the usual silverstone strider and asus p8z77-i deluxe combo imo
very stable combo with a lot of flexibility


----------



## NeOs89

Hi all,

I have few questions about this case (Prodigy ITX) :

- Can i reverse airflow ?

=> 1x140 back intake on my cpu cooler (NH-D14)
=> 2x120 top exaust (or 1x120 intake, near cpu cooler and 1x120 exaust near front)
=> 1x230 exaust front (no dust on mesh)

My PSU is compatible ? (Seasonic P-750)

Thanks for all ! (I search a case with good airflow, no AIO !, but with capacity for watercooling my build easily !)


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeOs89*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have few questions about this case (Prodigy ITX) :
> 
> - Can i reverse airflow ?
> 
> => 1x140 back intake on my cpu cooler (NH-D14)
> => 2x120 top exaust (or 1x120 intake, near cpu cooler and 1x120 exaust near front)
> => 1x230 exaust front (no dust on mesh)
> 
> My PSU is compatible ? (Seasonic P-750)
> 
> Thanks for all ! (I search a case with good airflow, no AIO !, but with capacity for watercooling my build easily !)


Yeah, you could reverse the airflow. I don't know how efficient it will be, but it's possible.

I don't see a "Seasonic P750" but i do see a "Seasonic G750" so i'll assume you have that one. The G750 is the maximum length (160mm) so it will be an extremely tight fit, especially because it is modular. I personally recommend the Silverstone Strider Series, because they are modular and are only 140mm in length.

Hope i helped


----------



## NeOs89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpIcSnIpErZ23*
> 
> Yeah, you could reverse the airflow. I don't know how efficient it will be, but it's possible.
> 
> I don't see a "Seasonic P750" but i do see a "Seasonic G750" so i'll assume you have that one. The G750 is the maximum length (160mm) so it will be an extremely tight fit, especially because it is modular. I personally recommend the Silverstone Strider Series, because they are modular and are only 140mm in length.
> 
> Hope i helped


Thanks for your answer. My PSU is : Seasonic Platinum 750 (or 760). 160mm


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeOs89*
> 
> Thanks for your answer. My PSU is : Seasonic Platinum 750 (or 760). 160mm


Ok, so your psu technically will fit, but i think it is going to be very tight. I've seen some people who cut out the back cage to fit a longer psu. Good luck!


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpIcSnIpErZ23*
> 
> Ok, so your psu technically will fit, but i think it is going to be very tight. I've seen some people who cut out the back cage to fit a longer psu. Good luck!


If he has the new revision of the prodigy it will have a large area of the psu cage cut out already.









If I could find a camera I would snap a pic for you guys.


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> If he has the new revision of the prodigy it will have a large area of the psu cage cut out already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could find a camera I would snap a pic for you guys.


That'd be great dude. I bought mine within the past month, and i didn't have the area cut out. Maybe i got an old model? Anyways i'm not complaining. Reptar will live on!

I am heading up to the Twin Cities for a small vacation, and im gonna pick up some water cooling parts at the local microcenter. I can't wait


----------



## NewHighScore

I found my camera!









here ya go. It's bad quality but at least you can see.

http://s1198.photobucket.com/user/PabzOr/media/001_zps2f2ef455.jpg.html


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Yeah, i see now.

I'm excited, just picked up:

1x Corsair H55
1x Cooler Master Glacer 240L
1x NZXT G10


----------



## bijowa

Wow... How do you do the window like that? I really need to do that, because my gpu seems to be overheat a lot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasquatchiii*
> 
> *Add me plox!*


----------



## imbasaurus

hi, i would like to ask if it's okay to use ispopropyl alcohol dabbed a little to microfiber to clean the smooth touch part of my phenom?

i got my white phenom and it's a little bit collecting some dust.


----------



## kbyte

I will get bitfenox prodigy soon. Can i put a gtx780 lightning on them?


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbyte*
> 
> I will get bitfenox prodigy soon. Can i put a gtx780 lightning on them?


Yeah dude, the prodigy can fit most major graphics cards.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bijowa*
> 
> Wow... How do you do the window like that? I really need to do that, because my gpu seems to be overheat a lot.


I think he used a perforated sheet with the holes pre-cut and taped it against the window to use as a template. I want to do this for my build mod as well, but I can't find any sheets that have the holes cut in a diagonal 45 degree pattern- can only find 60 degree hole patterns.


----------



## kbyte

A Thermalright Hr-02 fits into a prodigy? If It will fit, can i put a fan in the rear or there is no space?


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbyte*
> 
> A Thermalright Hr-02 fits into a prodigy? If It will fit, can i put a fan in the rear or there is no space?


Yea dude, the ThermalRight Macho (HR-02) should fit. I'm not sure if a back fan will fit, but i say give it a try!


----------



## imbasaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imbasaurus*
> 
> hi, i would like to ask if it's okay to use ispopropyl alcohol dabbed a little to microfiber to clean the *soft* touch part of my phenom?
> 
> i got my white phenom and it's a little bit collecting some dust.


i'm sorry it's soft touch


----------



## Noskcaj

What's the best fan to put at the bottom of a prodigy/phenom/colossus Matx?


----------



## NeOs89

Hey !

Someone can measure precisely height between cpu and one fan on the top ?

I know that a Noctua NH-D14 fit with fan on the top but i would know if Dark rock pro 2/3 fit too (juste few mm up)

Thanks !


----------



## NewHighScore

Oh I am so happy. I found a used original version prodigy used for $20 on kijiji (ebay owned craigslist type site for Canada). It's in like new condition too!

Now I can attempt the mod I wanted to do..... but now I have an extra prodigy kickin around.


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Oh I am so happy. I found a used original version prodigy used for $20 on kijiji (ebay owned craigslist type site for Canada). It's in like new condition too!
> 
> Now I can attempt the mod I wanted to do..... but now I have an extra prodigy kickin around.


That's great dude!

I just installed my Corsair H50 (On GPU) and my Cooler Master Glacer 240L. These temps are incredible! It's also silent! This is great








(It was a very tight fit in the prodigy though)


----------



## mrmccombine

Hello guys i am about to build a new pc and i would like to know if this will all fix and work together thnx!








Plz could you tell me if there is any better part for the same price or cheaper!









Cpu:
Intel Core i5 4670K 3.4GHz

Cpu cooler:
Corsair Hydro H80i High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler

Ram:
8GB 2133MHz Avexir Venom Green LED DDR3

Motherboard:
Gigabyte G1 Sniper M5 Micro ATX Motherboard

Gpu's:
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3x OC 2048MB X2

Psu:
Corsair AX860i Digital ATX '80 Plus Platinum'

Case:
BitFenix Phenom M

Bottom fan:
BitFenix Spectre PRO 230mm fan white LEDs - white

For the top fans i will use the 2 120 fan that are in the case.
Cooling i will have the two 120mm fans on the top pulling in then the cpu cooler on the back blowing out and the 230mm on the bottom blowing out to.

Thnx for the help!!


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmccombine*
> 
> Hello guys i am about to build a new pc and i would like to know if this will all fix and work together thnx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plz could you tell me if there is any better part for the same price or cheaper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu:
> Intel Core i5 4670K 3.4GHz
> 
> Cpu cooler:
> Zalman LQ315 Ultimate Liquid CPU Cooler
> 
> Ram:
> 8GB 2133MHz Avexir Venom Green LED DDR3
> 
> Motherboard:
> Gigabyte G1 Sniper M5 Micro ATX Motherboard
> 
> Gpu's:
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3x OC 2048MB X2
> 
> Psu:
> Corsair AX860i Digital ATX '80 Plus Platinum'
> 
> Case:
> BitFenix Phenom M
> 
> Bottom fan:
> BitFenix Spectre PRO 230mm fan white LEDs - white
> 
> For the top fans i will use the 2 120 fan that are in the case.
> Cooling i will have the two 120mm fans on the top pulling in then the cpu cooler on the back blowing out and the 230mm on the bottom blowing out to.
> 
> Thnx for the help!!


Personally i would stay away from Zalman. maybe replace it with a Cooler Master Glacer 240L? Otherwise that is gonna be a great build! Good luck!


----------



## mrmccombine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpIcSnIpErZ23*
> 
> Personally i would stay away from Zalman. maybe replace it with a Cooler Master Glacer 240L? Otherwise that is gonna be a great build! Good luck!


ok i will do but i wanted one for the back where you can fix a 120-140m fan so would the Corsair Hydro H80i High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler be better?

So the psu will fit with two Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3x OC 2048MB?

thnxs again!


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmccombine*
> 
> ok i will do but i wanted one for the back where you can fix a 120-140m fan so would the Corsair Hydro H80i High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler be better?
> 
> So the psu will fit with two Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3x OC 2048MB?
> 
> thnxs again!


Yeah, the Corsairs are nice. I currently have a H50 cooling my GPU. That PSU would be overkill if anything!







. A GTX 770 and I5-4670k only require about 650 max (If they are both OC'ed) Nice build though! It's very close to my sig-rig


----------



## mrmccombine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpIcSnIpErZ23*
> 
> Yeah, the Corsairs are nice. I currently have a H50 cooling my GPU. That PSU would be overkill if anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . A GTX 770 and I5-4670k only require about 650 max (If they are both OC'ed) Nice build though! It's very close to my sig-rig


Thnx you my biggest thing was i did not know if the two gpus would fit with the psu thnx!


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmccombine*
> 
> Thnx you my biggest thing was i did not know if the two gpus would fit with the psu thnx!


No Problem dude! Good luck with the build!


----------



## diazalon

Hey guys! Some VERY nice builds on here









Hoping to join you guys very soon.

Opinions on this build?
http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/3gOLi

Only thing im concerned about are:
Can i fit a bigger cooler like the Water 2.0 Single 120mm rad. (The SUPER thick one)
Does that PSU fit with 2 long graphics cards?

Thanks!


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diazalon*
> 
> Hey guys! Some VERY nice builds on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to join you guys very soon.
> 
> Opinions on this build?
> http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/3gOLi
> 
> Only thing im concerned about are:
> Can i fit a bigger cooler like the Water 2.0 Single 120mm rad. (The SUPER thick one)
> Does that PSU fit with 2 long graphics cards?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not very educated on the M-ATX Prodigy, but Good Luck with your build, and Welcome to Bitfenix


----------



## diazalon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpIcSnIpErZ23*
> 
> I'm not very educated on the M-ATX Prodigy, but Good Luck with your build, and Welcome to Bitfenix


Thanks!


----------



## ccRicers

Well, looks like I'm gonna say bye to the Prodigy because I'm looking to put my gear in a smaller box. So my build log has been put to a halt indefinitely now. It's a cool case that got me into ITX builds but I like to go even smaller. Something like a Compact Splash or M1 case but those are not for sale anymore







Guess I might even make something for myself. But like Kokin, I'll still be able to help people around with their cases here!


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Well, looks like I'm gonna say bye to the Prodigy because I'm looking to put my gear in a smaller box. So my build log has been put to a halt indefinitely now. It's a cool case that got me into ITX builds but I like to go even smaller. Something like a Compact Splash or M1 case but those are not for sale anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I might even make something for myself. But like Kokin, I'll still be able to help people around with their cases here!


The Compact Splash's are still for sale. It's the last sale now so you better buy it before it's gone. http://www.craftograph.com/compactsplash/


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpIcSnIpErZ23*
> 
> The Compact Splash's are still for sale. It's the last sale now so you better buy it before it's gone. http://www.craftograph.com/compactsplash/


I thought they were all sold out Feb. 12.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1372677/compact-splash-watercooling-optimized-mitx-case-sold-out


----------



## Kokin

I think the Prodigy is too much of a compromise of everything, but is really a great step into m-itx. I was happy for the 1.5 years I owned one, but we all move on to better things eventually (isn't that the OCN way?







).

Sorry this is not related to the Prodigy, but I wanted to share what I did after moving out of the Prodigy (95% of the parts were from my Prodigy build). Don't mind the cabling, that's something I will hopefully address with custom sleeving in the future. I really wanted to do 3 radiators in the Prodigy, but it just wasn't possible and I think I am the first person to do it for the CL Mercury S3 without using a top mount nor a pedestal.


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I thought they were all sold out Feb. 12.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1372677/compact-splash-watercooling-optimized-mitx-case-sold-out


Oh, i just saw on their site that they were selling the last batch


----------



## TopicClocker

delete


----------



## vieuxchnock

*Lot of work this week-end. Watercooling parts are coming monday. The new 290 coming thuesday. I have to change the wire configuration for the Corsair as it is not the same pin out at the PSU as the XFX.Change the thermal pad on the first 290 for Fujipoli Extreme. Unsolder a DVI port and cut the I/O bracket to make it single slot.Remake all the plumbing for the ram block, the second radiator and the XFire. Lot of fun coming.











*


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

That looks great dude! That color is sexy


----------



## xulos

Does anyone know, will Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme fit on p8z77-i deluxe in bitfenix prodigy ? Im suspicios with clearance between it and GPU.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> So I found a model for a similar cooler (actually larger)
> http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=23485&vpn=IFX-14&manufacture=Others
> versus
> http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/silverArrow_sb-e_extreme.html?panel=1
> 
> Will it fit in the Prodigy? Yes.
> Will it fit in the Prodigy with something in the PCI slot? Depends on socket placement on your motherboard, but probably not. EDIT: It could totally fit (barely) if your socket is on the right side of the board versus the left.


Perfect! Thanks.


----------



## xulos

I was one click from buying it and now i see that could "barely" fit but i wont gamble with my money,time and patience







. Now i will have to look for another cooler , cause this swiftech h220 is unreliable pie*** of sh**.


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Get the Cooler Master Glacer 240L


----------



## warhammer23

Back with information for those who are 'crazy' to put PSUs longer than 180 mm in this case.

So my rig.

i7 2700k @ stock
Thermalight 120 Extreme w/ VX BTK II socket adapter @ Scythe S-Flex -1600 rpm - 64 CFM
Asus Maximus Gene V Z77
2 x Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracers 1600 Mhz 8 CL w/ LEDs & Temp Monitoring
1 x SDD Samsung EVO 840 - 120 GB
1 x HDD WD AAKS 640 GB
1 x MSI GTX 760 OC Twin Frozr 4 GB - *266 mm long*
Seasonic Gold-X 1250W - *190 mm long*

As you know with this case, the video card and the psu are dependent one with the other regarding maximum lenght.
So i couldn't use the video card in slot 1 because it was hitting the psu.
In my research if the video is over 24 m you need to have the psu under 180 mm.
Luckily, i have another slot, and problem solved.
I don't mind that i loose 1-2 % gaming performance.
I also removed the Dvd bracket to make more space and did the panel switch.

I can't believe how quiet are the stock bitfenix fans!
How thick is the metal all around.
The supports feel weak at first i mean i think i have 20 kg worth of weight but they can handle the weight no problem.
The dust filters are excellent, i only take the dust out just by hand.
Cooling is excellent, cpu idle 28 c, gaming 47-49 and the video card 26 idle , 62 gaming.

Really love the case.
Will tackle the WM in the future to be better, now it's bad just finished putting the pc together.

Future upgrades, try to get another SSD or 2'5 Hdd to put them in the same spot.
Maybe a bigger vent for bottom part those round 2xx mm ones.
SLI if i can find a shorter 760 gtx like the Asus Direct Cu II one.
If no i think at full hd until this one gets absolete, i will buy Maxwell.









[/URL]


----------



## ccRicers

Is there a guide somewhere on the best way to mod the case for a vertical ATX or mATX build? I've seen a few build logs like this but they have somewhat different approaches, and I don't want to goof up the case... it's not something I'll be doing in the immediate future though, just a vague idea for now.

I'm not using the Prodigy anymore but it would be cool to have a guide just for future reference so I don't completely waste the case sitting around.


----------



## Krazee

My Haf with my Prodigy. The Blue Monster and the Mini Blue Monster


----------



## kbyte

how is the best fan placement for prodigy m?


----------



## vieuxchnock

*

That's what a XFire of 290 on a M-atx board in a M-itx case looks like.

http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=521&u=17159996

http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=522&u=17159996



And now, filling it up and leak test.



*


----------



## Lumme

ADD ME





Lumme - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5746496


----------



## SniperTeamTango

updated, guys who own a phenom, wanna check for me if you;re in the OP and if you're in the right section. TY.


----------



## Lumme

looks right


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> updated, guys who own a phenom, wanna check for me if you;re in the OP and if you're in the right section. TY.


What about the colossus M?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> What about the colossus M?


There's been no decision on that yet.


----------



## bmt2116

Hi all...just received my Phenom a couple of days ago and am very excited to start building! I do have a couple of quick questions regarding the optimal cooling and airflow setup for it, though....

These are the fans I have....

1x 140mm prolimatech silent fan
1x 230mm bitfenix spectre pro
2x 120mm bitfenix stock case fans
1x noctua nh-d14 CPU cooler

Asus z87i-deluxe mobo
550w rosewill fortress power supply
Evga 750ti sc

Obviously the 230mm spectre pro will be used on the front, the 140mm on the rear alongside the noctua. My questions...

1 - are the 2 stock fans going to fit up top, or will the noctua be too tall? I am taking out the optical bay and flex cage.
2 - what is the most efficient airflow setup here? My original thought was to use the 230mm as intake, and the top, rear, and CPU cooler as exhaust. However, I am concerned that the tiny intake holes on the front of the phenom don't provide enough of an opening for good airflow in. Is there a better way? Perhaps to set the rear as intake and the front and top as exhaust? Or the top as intake and the rear and front as exhaust (though thermodynamics seem to say this is a no no)? I plan on really pushing my CPU to over lock so I need to make sure there's decent air moving through this thing...I'm just concerned about the front intake being weakened by the tiny intake holes...

Thanks ahead for any help!


----------



## bijowa

Ugh, my prodigy keeps shutting down because of graphic card overheating....


----------



## dumboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bijowa*
> 
> Ugh, my prodigy keeps shutting down because of graphic card overheating....


how do you have your airflow layed out?


----------



## bijowa

Front in, top out, back out.

120 front, 120x2 top, 140 back

At least that's how I think it is... The bones of the fan is facing in is exhaust, and the pretty side facing in is intake? Really confuse about which way it should be facing :s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dumboy*
> 
> how do you have your airflow layed out?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bijowa*
> 
> Front in, top out, back out.
> 
> 120 front, 120x2 top, 140 back
> 
> At least that's how I think it is... The bones of the fan is facing in is exhaust, and the pretty side facing in is intake? Really confuse about which way it should be facing :s


Front/Top Intake
Back Exhaust

Fan Blade side is sucking air in, most fans also show air direction somewhere on the fan casing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> updated, guys who own a phenom, wanna check for me if you;re in the OP and if you're in the right section. TY.


Can you please remove me from the Prodigy section, blue and add me to the Phenom section. Thank You.



Also I'm selling my watercooling parts and downgrading to Air Cooler, all new parts, in my sig if anyone in US is interested.


----------



## thewidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doubleyouare*
> 
> Finally finished my Prodigy build after what seemed like forever...


REALLY nice design! If I, as a green prodigy owner, may say so lol.

Where did you get the green braided cables? Are they extensions or for modular PSU?


----------



## brusselsprouts

Just got the case and put the motherboard in last night.

Was installing the PSU (a Corsair CX 430) and realized that the power cable that connects to the PSU at the bottom doesn't cleanly enter (seems to be flipped reverse) so I have to pull it out of the case and bend it around to be able to go into the socket.

Now the cable extends outside the case and is bending in an unnatural manner.

Tried searching the forum for this but cant find a solution - anyone run into this issue?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brusselsprouts*
> 
> Just got the case and put the motherboard in last night.
> 
> Was installing the PSU (a Corsair CX 430) and realized that the power cable that connects to the PSU at the bottom doesn't cleanly enter (seems to be flipped reverse) so I have to pull it out of the case and bend it around to be able to go into the socket.
> 
> Now the cable extends outside the case and is bending in an unnatural manner.
> 
> Tried searching the forum for this but cant find a solution - anyone run into this issue?


Prodigy M/Phenom M I'm guessing? If so include that in your post so people know which case they are helping you with, because personally I still tend to think of this club as a Prodigy/Phenom ITX club and read posts as if they are all about that form factor until I re-read it a few times to figure out that it is the mATX version of one of the cases that you or anyone else that does this is speaking of.


----------



## brusselsprouts

Hi, sorry. It's a Prodigy M. Again, my psu is a cx430.


----------



## slekkas

Hi guys,

Couple of weeks ago I've became the proud owner of a phenom mini-itx. I'm really in love with this case. I usually had all my pc's under my desktop but this one I have on top and i can say it makes my whole room look better. I've installed a NZXT kraken x40 liquid cooler but I replaced it's radiator fan with two Noctua FN-A14 PWM fans in push pull. Added another 120mm noctua FN-S12 fan on top as an intake and a front right across from the radiator a noctua FN-A14 FLX also intake. In result the top fan bring fresh air into the case and the front fan pushes that fresh air straight to the radiator in result of a really cool system that you can hardly hear. Those noctua fans are really amazing.

Now I need your help with something. I have a regular size modular PSU 650w and I feel that everything is kinda cramped up. I'm looking to change the PSU to something smaller. Do far I've seen in this post about the Silverstone modular 140mm but I want to make sure there is not something better out there that I've missed.

Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## Jakobwolff

Will this fit in a Bitfenix Prodigy? And which CPU cooler should i choose?

Intel Core i5 4670 
Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI
Gainward GeForce GTX 770 
Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB 
1TB Harddisc
Corsair Vengeance 8 GB : 2 x 4 GB


----------



## thewidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakobwolff*
> 
> Will this fit in a Bitfenix Prodigy? And which CPU cooler should i choose?
> 
> Intel Core i5 4670
> Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI
> Gainward GeForce GTX 770
> Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB
> 1TB Harddisc
> Corsair Vengeance 8 GB : 2 x 4 GB


I quite honestly have the same build and I'm using the Cooler Master 212 EVO. It's a beast but it cools extremely well. My CPU stays around 45C under full load. Takes a little bit of manouvering to get it in there but it's worth it. With this board is has to go sideways or you'll block the PCI port for your GPU.


----------



## Jakobwolff

Sideways?

What about the ram will they fit?


----------



## Bundyka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakobwolff*
> 
> Will this fit in a Bitfenix Prodigy? And which CPU cooler should i choose?
> 
> Intel Core i5 4670
> Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI
> Gainward GeForce GTX 770
> Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB
> 1TB Harddisc
> Corsair Vengeance 8 GB : 2 x 4 GB


Corsair H100i?


----------



## feverberries

Hi guys!

I have Prodigy case myself and today i found a really sweet deal on Zotac GTX 670 AMP Edition wich i ordered, but i just realized that it has triple slot cooler. The connector plate itself is dual slot, but the cooler is 1 slot higher.

The case has some room over the dual slot, but i guess it still doesn't fit? Any ideas how i should proceed? I'm already planning on hammering the case's sideplate outwards a bit from where the cooler is going to be, but i should first make a mold so it wouldn't look ultra-stupid...

Such headache from all this, but i guess the cheap 670 is worth it lol

edit: the case is the mini ITX version

edit2: i wonder if it would fit if i just remove the "guardplate" from the card:


----------



## slekkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slekkas*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Couple of weeks ago I've became the proud owner of a phenom mini-itx. I'm really in love with this case. I usually had all my pc's under my desktop but this one I have on top and i can say it makes my whole room look better. I've installed a NZXT kraken x40 liquid cooler but I replaced it's radiator fan with two Noctua FN-A14 PWM fans in push pull. Added another 120mm noctua FN-S12 fan on top as an intake and a front right across from the radiator a noctua FN-A14 FLX also intake. In result the top fan bring fresh air into the case and the front fan pushes that fresh air straight to the radiator in result of a really cool system that you can hardly hear. Those noctua fans are really amazing.
> 
> Now I need your help with something. I have a regular size modular PSU 650w and I feel that everything is kinda cramped up. I'm looking to change the PSU to something smaller. Do far I've seen in this post about the Silverstone modular 140mm but I want to make sure there is not something better out there that I've missed.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thanks


No one can give some advice? :-(


----------



## brusselsprouts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brusselsprouts*
> 
> Just got the case and put the motherboard in last night.
> 
> Was installing the PSU (a Corsair CX 430) and realized that the power cable that connects to the PSU at the bottom doesn't cleanly enter (seems to be flipped reverse) so I have to pull it out of the case and bend it around to be able to go into the socket.
> 
> Now the cable extends outside the case and is bending in an unnatural manner.
> 
> Tried searching the forum for this but cant find a solution - anyone run into this issue?


Anyone? BTW, I have a Prodigy M


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brusselsprouts*
> 
> Anyone? BTW, I have a Prodigy M


I picture what your saying but can your post a picture? Your psu fan is orientated to intake from front panel correct?


----------



## brusselsprouts

Quote:


> "I picture what your saying but can your post a picture? Your psu fan is orientated to intake from front panel correct?"


Yes, correct its in the appropriate slot - i'll post some photos when i get home tonight.


----------



## sgtgates

Hey guys, looking to get a white phenom this week for a friend of mine. Looking to do a pretty simple loop on the 4670k, this is what i'm thinking.

Sorry for the unprofessional drawing and picture with gear already installed just have 5 min at the office to type this up. Looking to do the loop as shown, pump/res/cpu/rad/pump/res. Pretty simple just want thought on tubing size, which would be best for this set-up and the prodigy in general, no noob to water cooling just don't think 1/2 3/4 is best for this too thick. Also What angles you think ill need? Already thinking a 45 and a 90 for the res to cpu not sure about the rest maybe a another or 2.

Looking to put the res on top of the bottom hdd cage or on the floor haven't decided both should work (doing this in my head)

Let me know what you think


----------



## brusselsprouts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> I picture what your saying but can your post a picture? Your psu fan is orientated to intake from front panel correct?


My problem is as follows:

I have an Antec 620c PSU which looks like this: 

I notice other PSU's have a power input which is flipped like this CX430:



The powercord orientation seems to be better suited for the CX430 type of input. Right now I twisted the powercord in a very haphazard (stretched and over 90 degree bend) and messy way. How do I deal with this? If I flip the psu, I can't even get the cord in as there's not enough room b/c of the edge of the case is in the way.


----------



## CrSt3r

Got some new toys finally ?

Kryographics GTX780 ... full Aquacomputer Build with Bitspower Fittings ... now 'nough money spent.

Crappy PhonePic in a hurry ... had to get it running again !


----------



## aderbalnunes

Recently I changed the color of the GTX 670


----------



## Danyo

I just finished my build yesterday. here's the specs and some pictures. If you guys have any questions regarding my build, give me a shout









Case: Bitfenix Prodigy
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Impact
CPU: i7 4770k
RAM: 16GB G-Skill Sniper
GPU: GTX 760
PSU: Silverstone ST65F-G Single braided
HDD: Corsair Neutron Series GTX 120GB
Fan: Noise Blocker PK-2 x2 and PLPS x2

Pump: MPC 35X
CPU Waterblock: EK Supremacy Red top
GPU Waterblock: EK 670
Res: EK-DDC X-RES
Rad: black ice radiator gt stealth 240 and 140
Fittings: Monsoon fittings
Tube: Feser tubing
Coolant: Distilled water + Dazmode Protector







Woops. Pictures are upside down. Sorry


----------



## peps1

Hello Guys, have two Prodigy build coming up, and could do with some advice on airflow.

First build is using a H80 in the mini ITX Prodigy, and second is using a H100 in the Micro ATX Prodigy M

Where is best to place the radiators, push/pull, in-take/out-take and all that jazz?


----------



## sgtgates

Just ordered this for a phemon itx white build. Rad will be and ex 240 cross flow and and ex 120 if I decide to throw it in. What ya'll think?

1 x *** NEW & FREE SHIP *** BitFenix Phenom Mini-ITX Computer Case - White
6 x *** NEW *** PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing - 3/8in. ID X 1/2in. OD - Crystal Clear
1 x PrimoChill Intensifier Transparent Fluid Dye - Blood Red
6 x Koolance Nozzle Single, *Black* Straight [10mm, 3/8" x 13mm 1/2"]
2 x Koolance Nozzle Single, Black 3/8" (10mm) x 1/2" (13mm) G1/4 Angled Threaded
4 x Koolance Fitting Single, Swiveling 45-Degree - Black
1 x *** NEW *** EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ
1 x EK-D5 X-Res TOP 100 CSQ - Acetal


----------



## Bundyka

I'd need some help.

Can i fit a Corsair H100i and a Bitfenix Recon inside the case without flipping the front panel (i'm using the HDD cage on the bottom).

Thx for your help.


----------



## slekkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peps1*
> 
> Hello Guys, have two Prodigy build coming up, and could do with some advice on airflow.
> 
> First build is using a H80 in the mini ITX Prodigy, and second is using a H100 in the Micro ATX Prodigy M
> 
> Where is best to place the radiators, push/pull, in-take/out-take and all that jazz?


I'm building something similar as you but instead I'll be putting the H100i in the colossus mini-itx which is exactly the same inside as the phenom mini-itx case.

I've asked some questions here but nobody bothered answering so I did some research on my own.

I'll be placing the H100i on top with 4 fans in push pull. I'll be replacing the corsair fans with 4 Noctua NF-F12 PWM. I'll be placing a front 140mm fan as intake and another 140mm in the back as exhaust. This way there will be fresh air passing through the case in result of the radiator fan will be able to pull some fresh air on the radiator.

A few weeks ago I built a system exactly like the one you are looking to make with the phenom mini-itx for a friend but I used an NZXT kraken x40 instead of the H80. I placed the radiator in the back in push pull and on the top I used a 120mm fan as intake and another 120mm I'm front also as intake.

What this does is that the top fan blows fresh air in the case and the front fan which I placed on the top side of the front right across from the radiator pushes that fresh air directly on the radiator. The radiator fans exhaust all the warm air from the case. I've tried different setups for this case but that was the best scenario for me.

In both of the systems I'm replacing all the fans of the case and the radiator with Noctua NF-F12 PWM for the 120mm and NF-A14 PWM for 140mm. The reason I'm doing this is because noise is extremely important for me and although these fans are very expensive they are the most silent I've ever used and even bring temperature a few degrees down then original fans. At night when I sleep I can hardly hear the pc working.

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## aerial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> Got some new toys finally ?
> 
> Kryographics GTX780 ... full Aquacomputer Build with Bitspower Fittings ... now 'nough money spent.
> 
> Crappy PhonePic in a hurry ... had to get it running again !


These aquacomputer blocks are best looking ones by far in my opinion. Great design.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Just ordered this for a phemon itx white build. Rad will be and ex 240 cross flow and and ex 120 if I decide to throw it in. What ya'll think?
> 
> 1 x *** NEW & FREE SHIP *** BitFenix Phenom Mini-ITX Computer Case - White
> 6 x *** NEW *** PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing - 3/8in. ID X 1/2in. OD - Crystal Clear
> 1 x PrimoChill Intensifier Transparent Fluid Dye - Blood Red
> 6 x Koolance Nozzle Single, *Black* Straight [10mm, 3/8" x 13mm 1/2"]
> 2 x Koolance Nozzle Single, Black 3/8" (10mm) x 1/2" (13mm) G1/4 Angled Threaded
> 4 x Koolance Fitting Single, Swiveling 45-Degree - Black
> 1 x *** NEW *** EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ
> 1 x EK-D5 X-Res TOP 100 CSQ - Acetal


Sounds like it will all work!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bundyka*
> 
> I'd need some help.
> 
> Can i fit a Corsair H100i and a Bitfenix Recon inside the case without flipping the front panel (i'm using the HDD cage on the bottom).
> 
> Thx for your help.


You can cut the ODD drive tray to the length of the Recon and then drill holes just a little back on the top fan mounts and it will fit.


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Can I be added please? I have the black with mesh/grill side panel. Have a Asus p8z77-i, i5 2500k, evga gtx 770 sc to go into it. I am just waiting till the end of the month to buy a 180mm alphacool and black ice 280mm extremely rads to go into it. Think I am going to call it 'blue stealth' or something equally cheesy.

Once I have to rads I will post a semi build log of the mods and build.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Sounds like it will all work!
> You can cut the ODD drive tray to the length of the Recon and then drill holes just a little back on the top fan mounts and it will fit.


Thats what I like to hear!


----------



## valkeriefire

Hello Prodigy M owners (after reading a million posts it doesn't seem like there are many of you. I am considering going for a Prodigy M with Gigabyte Z77MX board, 4770k, and SLi 770 4GB powered by a Seasonic 760w or a XFX 850 (both 160mm PSUs). Anyone have any luck with dual GPUs in the prodigy M?

I am currently running my Sig rig, SLi Titans with H20 cooling, but I need something that is portable, and my current rig weighs at least 40 pounds and is huge, an air cooled Prodigy M would be small, light, and I'd only loose 20-25% GPU power I figure, and since SLi Titans is overkill for 1440p, I should be ok. What do you all think? Selling my Titans would also maybe net me $700ish to save, so I could apply that toward Maxwell down the road. My build needs to be Hackintosh compatible, so 290x or 290 is not an option.


----------



## Bundyka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Sounds like it will all work!
> You can cut the ODD drive tray to the length of the Recon and then drill holes just a little back on the top fan mounts and it will fit.


I decided to do it with NZXT Sentry LXE (external).









Build log pics soon!


----------



## peps1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slekkas*
> 
> I'm building something similar as you but instead I'll be putting the H100i in the colossus mini-itx which is exactly the same inside as the phenom mini-itx case.
> 
> I've asked some questions here but nobody bothered answering so I did some research on my own.
> 
> I'll be placing the H100i on top with 4 fans in push pull. I'll be replacing the corsair fans with 4 Noctua NF-F12 PWM. I'll be placing a front 140mm fan as intake and another 140mm in the back as exhaust. This way there will be fresh air passing through the case in result of the radiator fan will be able to pull some fresh air on the radiator.
> 
> A few weeks ago I built a system exactly like the one you are looking to make with the phenom mini-itx for a friend but I used an NZXT kraken x40 instead of the H80. I placed the radiator in the back in push pull and on the top I used a 120mm fan as intake and another 120mm I'm front also as intake.
> 
> What this does is that the top fan blows fresh air in the case and the front fan which I placed on the top side of the front right across from the radiator pushes that fresh air directly on the radiator. The radiator fans exhaust all the warm air from the case. I've tried different setups for this case but that was the best scenario for me.
> 
> In both of the systems I'm replacing all the fans of the case and the radiator with Noctua NF-F12 PWM for the 120mm and NF-A14 PWM for 140mm. The reason I'm doing this is because noise is extremely important for me and although these fans are very expensive they are the most silent I've ever used and even bring temperature a few degrees down then original fans. At night when I sleep I can hardly hear the pc working.
> 
> Hope this was helpful.


Thank you for such a detailed reply slekkas.

I Will try with the H80 push/pull exhaust and top two 120s as intakes this week


----------



## crocteamgg

Hello,

I'm planning to buy a blue Bifenix Prodigy case because I find the color really nice and not to flashy, but it only comes with a window side panel and I'm wondering if my graphic card won't suffer from the lack of fresh air.

I'm planning to put a 230mm intake fan on the front, two 120mm exhaust fan on the top, and a Corsair H90 as in intake fan on the back.
Would this be sufficient to avoid my _Gigabyte GTX-780 OC Windforce 3X Rev 2.0_ to overheat ? I'm really concerned about this, and explanations and advices on forums didn't really help me...

Thanks in advance for *your* advices.


----------



## peps1

I just ordered one without the window in blue from Overclockers


----------



## crocteamgg

Thanks for your reply.

That's funny because it's not the same as the one I^m looking for (lighter blue) Digitec.ch and it's not possible to have this one in my country...


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

The window absolutely killed my GTX 770 SC w/ ACX. I ended up getting the NZXT G10, and a Corsair H50. Dropped my temps to 40C under load


----------



## CrSt3r

With that type of blower on your graphics Card you will get pretty high temps inside your case.

I actually had a "MSI GTX670 PE/OC" which does the same. Has a huge cooler with the fans pushing air through it towards the PCB and not out of the case. The whole case warmed up and i had a "heat spot" down below, where the ariflow wasnt so good.
Than changed to the reference "EVGA GTX780" with its cooler simply being better for such a Setup. Pushing the heat directly out of the case!

Now it is a different Story again ... so far my temps for the GPU stay under 45C at max load.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah you need very good airflow to deal with open GPU's. The venting allows for turbine GPU's to be quite good.


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah you need very good airflow to deal with open GPU's. The venting allows for turbine GPU's to be quite good.


I know that the GPU sits right in front of the venting in the Prodigy, but those holes are... quite small don't you think? I'm wondering if you would see more than a one or two degree decrease in the internal temperature if you tested the vented panel versus a solid panel. I have a feeling that in reality, the holes in the vented side panel aren't wide enough to accommodate the relatively high airspeeds that some of the larger cards push out, resulting in most of that hot air bouncing right off the side panel and circulating back into the case. At which point the two top fans and the rear exhaust fan do most of the work in blowing out hot air build-up within the case.

My observation is only compounded by the fact that BitFenix feels comfortable releasing a version of the Prodigy with a windowed side panel. I'm betting the vented side panel was more for show than to promote any kind of "better" airflow... so that people can still see light glowing through the panel when they install LEDs/Cathodes. Eh... who knows. I'm sure the vented side panel benefits rigs that have the economy-grade GPUs that don't burn like the larger cards.


----------



## nismo52480

So just finished my Phenom build. It is only used for my media server.
i5-2300 2.8GHz (free out of a computer that was thrown away)
ECS ITX motherboard that was just cheap
8GB RAM
Two 3TB 3.5in HDDs
One 640GB 2.5in HDD
One 750GB 2.5in HDD
Cheap recycled PSU painted black.
Custom window
Custom cover over the HDDs in the bottom and the HDDs on the side panel.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah you need very good airflow to deal with open GPU's. The venting allows for turbine GPU's to be quite good.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the GPU sits right in front of the venting in the Prodigy, but those holes are... quite small don't you think? I'm wondering if you would see more than a one or two degree decrease in the internal temperature if you tested the vented panel versus a solid panel. I have a feeling that in reality, the holes in the vented side panel aren't wide enough to accommodate the relatively high airspeeds that some of the larger cards push out, resulting in most of that hot air bouncing right off the side panel and circulating back into the case. At which point the two top fans and the rear exhaust fan do most of the work in blowing out hot air build-up within the case.
> 
> My observation is only compounded by the fact that BitFenix feels comfortable releasing a version of the Prodigy with a windowed side panel. I'm betting the vented side panel was more for show than to promote any kind of "better" airflow... so that people can still see light glowing through the panel when they install LEDs/Cathodes. Eh... who knows. I'm sure the vented side panel benefits rigs that have the economy-grade GPUs that don't burn like the larger cards.
Click to expand...

That depends on your airflow. A big 200mm fan and maybe the rear as intake would allow for some positive pressure, giving the GPU some extra breath and then 2x120mm in exhaust plus the GPU would be relatively balanced. The prodigy is a tricky case.


----------



## jsx821

Hmm- have my prodigy mini-itx on the way. I just built my 300r few months ago, but the prodigy looks so sexy.
Plus- I commute a lot, so having a mobile pc would be a huge plus.

Few questions.
1.) Can I run a push/pull config on the h100i with all 4 fans sandwiching the radiator inside the case? Would I have to sacrifice anything?
I can only find pictures with people having the two fans on top that are outside of the case. Does anyone have any pictures of push/pull setup *inside the case*?

2.) Wouldn't it be beneficial to run two 120 front intake fans rather than one 230 fan?

I plan on running 1 Noctua NF-F14 FLX (140mm) for rear exhaust and 2 Noctua NF-P12 (120mm) for front intakes.
For the H100i, I have 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM's (120mm)and 2 stock H100i (120mm).

3.) I'm guessing the Maximus VI Impact is the end all be all motherboard for mini-itx's. Anyone have any experience with the Asus Z87i-deluxe?

Thanks!


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slekkas*
> 
> I'm building something similar as you but instead I'll be putting the H100i in the colossus mini-itx which is exactly the same inside as the phenom mini-itx case.
> 
> I've asked some questions here but nobody bothered answering so I did some research on my own.
> 
> I'll be placing the H100i on top with 4 fans in push pull. I'll be replacing the corsair fans with 4 Noctua NF-F12 PWM. I'll be placing a front 140mm fan as intake and another 140mm in the back as exhaust. This way there will be fresh air passing through the case in result of the radiator fan will be able to pull some fresh air on the radiator.
> 
> A few weeks ago I built a system exactly like the one you are looking to make with the phenom mini-itx for a friend but I used an NZXT kraken x40 instead of the H80. I placed the radiator in the back in push pull and on the top I used a 120mm fan as intake and another 120mm I'm front also as intake.
> 
> What this does is that the top fan blows fresh air in the case and the front fan which I placed on the top side of the front right across from the radiator pushes that fresh air directly on the radiator. The radiator fans exhaust all the warm air from the case. I've tried different setups for this case but that was the best scenario for me.
> 
> In both of the systems I'm replacing all the fans of the case and the radiator with Noctua NF-F12 PWM for the 120mm and NF-A14 PWM for 140mm. The reason I'm doing this is because noise is extremely important for me and although these fans are very expensive they are the most silent I've ever used and even bring temperature a few degrees down then original fans. At night when I sleep I can hardly hear the pc working.
> 
> Hope this was helpful.


Any pictures???


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> That depends on your airflow. A big 200mm fan and maybe the rear as intake would allow for some positive pressure, giving the GPU some extra breath and then 2x120mm in exhaust plus the GPU would be relatively balanced. The prodigy is a tricky case.


As a matter of fact, when I had my prodigy, with the exception of having an obscene 200mm fan, that's exactly how I was running it; 120mm in the rear as intake blowing cooler air over the motherboard, and 2x120mm exhaust fans at the top pulling hot air up and out of the case. It would only make sense as hot air rises, and my temps were maintaining fairly low numbers considering I was running an oc'd Haswell. Everything changed when I removed both side panels though.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

*My current PC stock*. *A new build log is coming once I get the power button and delid done, hopefully within this month! I just cannot wait much longer.


Spoiler: Look at me!



Was going to be water cooled but had to sell a lot for upcoming expenses so I had to downgrade and sell everything. Sold 99.9% of things what I have left is in my sig along with the build that was going to happen. I will be selling my EVGA GTX 770 soon, right after I sell my EVGA GTX 670 4GB with new XSPC water block. So if you are interested in those keep looking out in the classifieds for them.
PCPartPicker




*Very soon plans:*

Delid i7
Power Button Install
Custom Cable Lengths with Lutro0 Teleios Sleeving
*Future Plans:*

Custom Air Brush Art Work
Acrylic Front Bitfenix Logo
Side Window Panels


----------



## CrSt3r

So here is a picture from my First Build up in the prodigy, with top mounted H100i in P/P



EDIT: in fact it was before i had my H100i and used an H100 ?


----------



## crocteamgg

Ok, thanks for your replies.









I have another question now... Is there enough room to put 2 fans on the top (side by side) AND a 5.25" optical-drive, or if I want a CD-DRIVE I hwill have to sacrifice one of the fan ?
I'm going to use two BeQuiet! 120mm fan and I can't say if it's possible to have both fan and an OD at the same time...


----------



## CrSt3r

Seems impossible to mount top dual 1200mm with an ODD.

Pugetsystems Product Review Bitfenix Prodigy

Take a look at the assembled Pictures.

NOTE: This Review is not mine. All rights to this Review are owned by pugetsystems and Matt Bach ... plz delete if linking anything is not allowed!


----------



## crocteamgg

Yeah,

I've looked at a few more pictures and it looks like it's one fan maximum and an optical-drive...


----------



## Malik

Project grEEn is ready







[


----------



## vieuxchnock

Really nice. I love green either as I have a green Prodigy.


----------



## xH2L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Project grEEn is ready


Looks BADASS!

What fans are those?


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crocteamgg*
> 
> Ok, thanks for your replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another question now... Is there enough room to put 2 fans on the top (side by side) AND a 5.25" optical-drive, or if I want a CD-DRIVE I hwill have to sacrifice one of the fan ?
> I'm going to use two BeQuiet! 120mm fan and I can't say if it's possible to have both fan and an OD at the same time...


I've seen a few people that wanted to accomplish this flip their front panel upside down so that the optical bay is at the bottom where the HDD racks would usually rest, then turn the Bitfenix logo rightside-up. That could be an option for you so that you can have 2 top fans. I guess it depends on how deep your optical drive is too.


----------



## peps1

I have just unpacked my BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Cube Case - Aqua Blue, But this one seems to have slipped through BitFenix's quality control, having a dent/scratch on the top dust filter, and a gouge cut out from the top handles.......is this a common experience, and anyone know how good BitFenix are at sending out replacement parts rather then having to do a full RMA?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> Looks BADASS!
> 
> What fans are those?


Going by the bolt patterns, looks like the Dark Rock Pro 3.


----------



## Malik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> Looks BADASS!
> 
> What fans are those?


All fans with green leds - bitfenix spectre pro led 120mm. On CPU cooler is BQ fans (inc. with cooler).


----------



## M0000

I'm going to be doing an mATX Phenom build next week and I'm doing all my final measurements to make sure all the parts I'm getting are going to fit.

I am planing on getting a Seasonic G-Series 550W PSU which is 160mm long and an MSI GTX750Ti Twin Frozr which is 250mm long. Due to the motherboard I have, the graphics card must be in the first PCI-e slot. Can someone tell me if this will fit? I've been looking around the net for measurements but I can't seem to figure it out.

I think the graphics card will overlap the edge of the PSU by about 20mm and the PSU should be just clear of the first PCI-e slot. Some confirmation from someone on here would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## bakabuku




----------



## warhammer23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0000*
> 
> I'm going to be doing an mATX Phenom build next week and I'm doing all my final measurements to make sure all the parts I'm getting are going to fit.
> 
> I am planing on getting a Seasonic G-Series 550W PSU which is 160mm long and an MSI GTX750Ti Twin Frozr which is 250mm long. Due to the motherboard I have, the graphics card must be in the first PCI-e slot. Can someone tell me if this will fit? I've been looking around the net for measurements but I can't seem to figure it out.
> 
> I think the graphics card will overlap the edge of the PSU by about 20mm and the PSU should be just clear of the first PCI-e slot. Some confirmation from someone on here would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Video cards at 9.5inches or less will have 200mm of power supply clearance
Video cards at 11 inches or less will have 160mm of power supply clearance
Video cards at over 11 inches will have 150mm of power supply clearance.

I think you are safe.


----------



## BlackProdigy22

hey guys looking for a cpu cooler recommendation for the bitfenix prodigy. I have the stock cooler on an i5 3470 just need something that runs a bit quieter and cooler. Thanks in advance budget under $75 will go a little over and under if needed.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Full PCPartPicker List

To-Do List:

Custom Length Cables [24pin, 8pin, 8pin/6pin, sata, fans]
Sleeve Cables [24pin, 8pin, 8pin/6pin, sata, fans, fan splitter, power button]
Delid i7
Custom Side Panels [Get another Phenom for solid side panel]
Different GPU
Install Power Button
Another 230mm Fan
2 Slim 120mm fans [For Exhaust]
Custom Air Brush Design
Get another 27" monitor or sell smaller monitor to get small monitor to match 27" height]



Spoiler: Show Me More!



_*Not a special build anymore but good enough. No pics of the inside because it's trashed!_
















_*Will show more and better pictures once I go to delid and as I go along. I will make another build log, just check sig in the future._


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peps1*
> 
> BitFenix's quality control


lol


----------



## slekkas

I've been following this thread for a while now. I've read many posts and seen many videos and pictures but I still can't find an answer to my question. I've already built a phenom mini-itx system but I used the NZXT kraken X40 as you can see in my sig. Now I sold this PC to a friend and I'm building a new one.

Again i'll be using the phenom mini-itx case with the MSI z87i gaming AC motherboard and the i7-4770K CPU. For this build i'll be using the Corsair H100i cooler with two Noctua NF-F12 PWM for the radiator and two Noctua NF-A14 PWM for fron't and back of the case. This is what troubles me.

In all the videos and pictures and reviews I've seen I always see different setup. Some people put the radiator mounted on the top with the fan's under towards the inner part of the case, others put the fan's on top and the radiator under and even them some use the fans pushing air outside the case and others pulling fresh air inside. Since both prodigy and phenom mini-itx are almost identical how come there's not a final conclusion about what's the best way to place the H100i. From what I see it's the most popular cooler in here. I don't think this is a matter of opinion but it should be a fact in how is the best way to place the fan's.

If someone has already done these tests please feel free to share. If not then when I get the case and cooler in a few days i'll install every possible way and do some tests.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slekkas*
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while now. I've read many posts and seen many videos and pictures but I still can't find an answer to my question. I've already built a phenom mini-itx system but I used the NZXT kraken X40 as you can see in my sig. Now I sold this PC to a friend and I'm building a new one.
> 
> Again i'll be using the phenom mini-itx case with the MSI z87i gaming AC motherboard and the i7-4770K CPU. For this build i'll be using the Corsair H100i cooler with two Noctua NF-F12 PWM for the radiator and two Noctua NF-A14 PWM for fron't and back of the case. This is what troubles me.
> 
> In all the videos and pictures and reviews I've seen I always see different setup. Some people put the radiator mounted on the top with the fan's under towards the inner part of the case, others put the fan's on top and the radiator under and even them some use the fans pushing air outside the case and others pulling fresh air inside. Since both prodigy and phenom mini-itx are almost identical how come there's not a final conclusion about what's the best way to place the H100i. From what I see it's the most popular cooler in here. I don't think this is a matter of opinion but it should be a fact in how is the best way to place the fan's.
> 
> If someone has already done these tests please feel free to share. If not then when I get the case and cooler in a few days i'll install every possible way and do some tests.


My experience is that placing the radiator on top provided for an easier install as it gave me an additional inch of height for curving the hoses. Placed the fans on the bottom pulling in air through the radiator


----------



## slekkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> My experience is that placing the radiator on top provided for an easier install as it gave me an additional inch of height for curving the hoses. Placed the fans on the bottom pulling in air through the radiator


Thanks for the reply. This is the kind of information that I'm looking for.
Since I want to push the CPU to its limits all I care is temperature performance and not convenience. If it's more difficult to place the cooler in a certain way but has better temperatures I'll use the difficult way and I'll figure it out. Why did you end up in the pull way? Did you try the push to compare results?


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slekkas*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. This is the kind of information that I'm looking for.
> Since I want to push the CPU to its limits all I care is temperature performance and not convenience. If it's more difficult to place the cooler in a certain way but has better temperatures I'll use the difficult way and I'll figure it out. Why did you end up in the pull way? Did you try the push to compare results?


Whether you pull or push, as long as you are intaking air it's all good. I myself wanted even more room for hose so the angle of bend would be the most minimal, so I ended up taking out the hard drive cage and screwing the SSD to the bottom of the case. This allowed me to put the H100i in the front with the hoses on top in both push/pull. That guaranteed me the best cooling for the CPU and that is what I would recommend. Obviously, if you are using a full 3.5" hard drive you will have to get more creative on its placement but if you are just using an SSD then the bottom of the fans and H100i will clear over the SSD on the bottom of the case.


----------



## slekkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slekkas*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. This is the kind of information that I'm looking for.
> Since I want to push the CPU to its limits all I care is temperature performance and not convenience. If it's more difficult to place the cooler in a certain way but has better temperatures I'll use the difficult way and I'll figure it out. Why did you end up in the pull way? Did you try the push to compare results?
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you pull or push, as long as you are intaking air it's all good. I myself wanted even more room for hose so the angle of bend would be the most minimal, so I ended up taking out the hard drive cage and screwing the SSD to the bottom of the case. This allowed me to put the H100i in the front with the hoses on top in both push/pull. That guaranteed me the best cooling for the CPU and that is what I would recommend. Obviously, if you are using a full 3.5" hard drive you will have to get more creative on its placement but if you are just using an SSD then the bottom of the fans and H100i will clear over the SSD on the bottom of the case.
Click to expand...

So you are using four fans in push/PULL?


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slekkas*
> 
> So you are using four fans in push/PULL?


Exactly.


----------



## slekkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> My experience is that placing the radiator on top provided for an easier install as it gave me an additional inch of height for curving the hoses. Placed the fans on the bottom pulling in air through the radiator


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Exactly.


If you could post picture I'd appreciate it. If not I still thank you for your help.


----------



## plgdg

Here's my contribution to the club. The build isn't 100% complete yet pending some minor case mods. Also, I'm sure my cable routing isn't the most ideal, but I did what I could in a pinch lol. I'll worry about tweaking it another time.


----------



## Lumme

Hi Slekkas.

When OC'ing on a mini-atx card, do keep an eye on your motherboard temps as these boards run hotter than on a normal motherboard. Therefore, my recommendation would be that you try to maintain a positive pressure so you get the most air passing over your motherboard.

/Lumme


----------



## mrWiggy

So was wondering if any one has modded the case so that the front and back of the cash are almost flush with the psu and motherboard tray and essentially the space for the hd cage is no longer existing.

Full Size


Mini MS PAINT Version










Your thoughts?


----------



## Krulani

That would be an incredible mod. You could even use one of the MSI GTX 760 mini's to fit the now paltry space for a GPU. It might have to be an inch or 2 longer than your MS Paint sketch, but the idea would be the same.


----------



## crashnburn_819

Just got mine in from Newegg but now that I look at it, my Noctua C14 probably isn't going to fit... Does anyone have this cooler? And if it doesn't fit, what's the biggest cooler I can fit in there? Pretty sure it's the Phanteks PH-TC14PE right?

Also if I get an Asus board with the vertical daughterboard, does it block the cooler?


----------



## M0000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yensiang*
> 
> 
> i not sure there is online tutorial or not.
> but it is pretty simple.
> 
> 1, the wire connector in red circle, 1 is LED , 1 is power&reset, 1 more is mic and audio. make sure u mark down which connector to which side. for me i just use marker pen to label it. you can pull off this connector, for easy work later on. for the usb3.0 cable is long enought or you can just plug off from the mother board. as those 3 cable in the red circle is harder to plug in mobo if compare with usb3.0 cable.
> 
> 2, check the yellow screw, just use the philip screw driver will do..
> after you unscrew 3 screw in the yellow circle, the whole pcb board can easily take out.
> 
> 3, unscrew the screw in pink circle, it is a black box holding the power and reset button, simple turn the button in other way. the button got a keyway in the middle. so the position is fix. once you open it you will know what i mean.
> 
> 4, after turn the button upside down, close the black box and screw back the 4 screw in pink circle, and 3 screw in yellow circle. plug bck the connectors and you are good to go.


Thanks for this guide. It was very helpful. Now my buttons are the right way up.


----------



## mrWiggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> That would be an incredible mod. You could even use one of the MSI GTX 760 mini's to fit the now paltry space for a GPU. It might have to be an inch or 2 longer than your MS Paint sketch, but the idea would be the same.


thats true. I was thinking like a mini gtx760 too. Pretty good performance on that card.

Well, may be off to the drawing board, may give this a shot


----------



## pianogospel

Hi, my name is Marcos and I have a doubt about Bitfenix Prodigy M, I hope someone can help me.

I have a videocard Asus GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5, a MB MSI Z87M Gaming, three 3.5" HDDs, one 5.25" Optical Drive and I haven't bought a PSU until now. Can someone tell me if these items fit in the Bitfenix Prodigy M?

Thanks

Marcos


----------



## dumboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pianogospel*
> 
> Hi, my name is Marcos and I have a doubt about Bitfenix Prodigy M, I hope someone can help me.
> 
> I have a videocard Asus GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5, a MB MSI Z87M Gaming, three 3.5" HDDs, one 5.25" Optical Drive and I haven't bought a PSU until now. Can someone tell me if these items fit in the Bitfenix Prodigy M?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Marcos


yes they will fit. but a few drawbacks, you wont be able to SLI because the optical drive also for the 3.5HDD there are two spots at the bottom of the case the other hdd will have to go on the mounting plate which is kind of ugly because no cable management but it is included in the case.



there may be a way to just stack the hdd on the bottom though but you would have to make it yourself.


----------



## pianogospel

Thanks, dumboy.


----------



## nerdalertdk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanmarc*
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> This is my first post on this forum, I recently bought a Prodigy for a new config, and I'd like to run the airflow I've been working on by you guys.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> My problem is that I'm not sure I can fit two 120mm fans on top along with the h100i push/pull on the front. Dunno if maybe it's possible to orient the h100i so that the water pipe goes out from the bottom, maybe that would free enough space for 2 top fans.
> 
> I chose to make the back fan intake because I think it would be very beneficial for the motherboard, but then if it's really not possible to fit 2 fans on top in my configuration, of course I would change it to exhaust.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone reading this would care to rate it, I would be grateful! Thanks!


Intake in the front and top, plus push/pull is hyped no real reason to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dumboy*
> 
> yes they will fit. but a few drawbacks, you wont be able to SLI because the optical drive also for the 3.5HDD there are two spots at the bottom of the case the other hdd will have to go on the mounting plate which is kind of ugly because no cable management but it is included in the case.
> 
> 
> 
> there may be a way to just stack the hdd on the bottom though but you would have to make it yourself.


optical drive <--- whats that


----------



## js593

Hey Fellas.

I've been eyeing up myself a Prodigy ATX to replace my current case. Looking for something compact and lightweight.

The prodigy has a few concerns though, with the air flow and rad support.

here's my current parts list.

850W PSU
dual GTX480 w/ water cooling heatsinks
Asus Maximus V GENE board
Water cooling reservoir & pump
3 HDD
1 SSD

BIG Thanks in advance to all that can answer this. Maybe you folks can provide a few pics of the ATX prodigy with similar setup, i couldn't find anything.

Thanks!


----------



## elkaos

New window


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Hey Fellas.
> 
> I've been eyeing up myself a Prodigy ATX to replace my current case. Looking for something compact and lightweight.
> 
> The prodigy has a few concerns though, with the air flow and rad support.
> 
> here's my current parts list.
> 
> 850W PSU
> dual GTX480 w/ water cooling heatsinks
> Asus Maximus V GENE board
> Water cooling reservoir & pump
> 3 HDD
> 1 SSD
> 
> BIG Thanks in advance to all that can answer this. Maybe you folks can provide a few pics of the ATX prodigy with similar setup, i couldn't find anything.
> 
> Thanks!


Do you plan on watercooling the CPU too?

If so I think that you won't be able to cool both 480s and the CPU with Watercooling. The problem with dual graphic cards in the prodigy M is that you loose the 240mm radiator capacity in the top of the case. All you are left with is a 200mm rad in the bottom. And eventually a 120 rad on the side. The 480s are heating like crazy so....

I don't even see were to fit the pump and res, especially with 3HDD.

Personally I have a 7970ghz plus a 4670k and I already have a hard time cooling those with a 180mm rad and a thick 120 rad in a ITX prodigy.

Prodigy is a great ITX case but the Micro ATX doesn't have the same potential. For Micro ATX I'd go for one of these:

Aerocool DS cube
Xigmatek Aquila


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimbidim*
> 
> Do you plan on watercooling the CPU too?
> 
> If so I think that you won't be able to cool both 480s and the CPU with Watercooling. The problem with dual graphic cards in the prodigy M is that you loose the 240mm radiator capacity in the top of the case. All you are left with is a 200mm rad in the bottom. And eventually a 120 rad on the side. The 480s are heating like crazy so....
> 
> I don't even see were to fit the pump and res, especially with 3HDD.
> 
> Personally I have a 7970ghz plus a 4670k and I already have a hard time cooling those with a 180mm rad and a thick 120 rad in a ITX prodigy.
> 
> Prodigy is a great ITX case but the Micro ATX doesn't have the same potential. For Micro ATX I'd go for one of these:
> 
> Aerocool DS cube
> Xigmatek Aquila


Big info here.

Thanks a bunch.

What i'm trying to accomplish here is to add the complete system of what i have, into the Prodigy. From what i gather, I'm going to have to drill out custom holes for the top radiator with some bushings, which isn't an issue.

I have one dual pass, and one triple pass radiator that's cooling this machine. As it sits right now, its a pretty big monster, but in the long run i can't stand the amount of space it takes up.

having the triple pass rad on the top of the case, wont be a bad thing. Sure it will stick out to the max, but i'm not worried much about that. As for cutting the case, i can always use a dremel and a few bits i have lying around to cut the proper size holes.

My only concern would be the cooling of the graphics cards. due to the water coolers, i think they would need a special fitting to clear the size of the case, if they even clear at all.

I'm a little curious if anyone has attempted a build like this, with such power hungry items. As for cooling the 480's. Currently they are overclocked and have no issues. The reservoir and the pump would be located outside of the case.

Sorry, as for the first question - Yes the CPU is to be water cooled as well.


----------



## CrSt3r

Have fun trying to cool that in an Prodigy









im running the Sig in my rig with 120.2 60mm and 140.1 60mm ... and temps in BF4 reach 60 for CPU and 50 for GPU.

IF you can get enough Radiator space in there, plz let us know


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> Have fun trying to cool that in an Prodigy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im running the Sig in my rig with 120.2 60mm and 140.1 60mm ... and temps in BF4 reach 60 for CPU and 50 for GPU.
> 
> IF you can get enough Radiator space in there, plz let us know


you're also running the M-ITX version. I'm talking about the MATX version, which has different configuation.


----------



## CrSt3r

Im Aware of that ... but youre trying to get SLI in there ...with less Radiators to fit, you will have a hard time to Keep temps in check.

Hope you understand now what i mean


----------



## dman811

Can't forget the GPUs that could possibly boil frozen water.


----------



## js593

Unsure of what you speak of. Mine run idle at 28 degrees, and jump to about 45-50 max, playing BF3 on ultra settings.
Keeping in mind, they run also through 2 rads, with Noctua fans. The rig stays pretty cool for the torture i have put her through.

I ran the GPU's on stress test (Heaven 4.0) , and they hit a max of 58 degrees, with a room temp of 19 degrees. With a similar setup in the prodigy, i should still hit the safe area, even if it does go up 10 degrees.

On a side note, I am looking at other alternatives. But not finding any that's really of interest.


----------



## Jared2608

Since this is the Prodigy club I guess this is a good place to ask this. I'm putting together a parts list for a Prodigy build but I need to ask about the PSU. Parts are expensive here so I don't want to go making mistakes and order things I can't use. I want to use the Seasonic M12II 620W EVO since it's a good unit at a very good price. My question is, since it's 160mm and a fully modular unit, will it fit into the Prodigy? I've read as much as I can online and some people say a PSU this size will fit, others say it's a no go because of the modular connections.


----------



## slekkas

I finally got all my parts and ready to build.

Case: Bitfenix phenom mini-itx
PSU: Corsair CS650M
CPU: i7-4770k
Motherboard: MSI Z87i gaming ac
RAM: CORSAIR VENGEANCE 2X8GB 2400
Cooler: Corsair H100i
Fans: 2 x Noctua NF-A14 PWM for front and back of case and 4 x Noctua NF-F12 PWM for the H100i for push/pull.

According to this configuration and the chosen components how would you recommend I place the fans of the case and the H100i?


----------



## Jared2608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slekkas*
> 
> I finally got all my parts and ready to build.
> 
> Case: Bitfenix phenom mini-itx
> PSU: Corsair CS650M
> CPU: i7-4770k
> Motherboard: MSI Z87i gaming ac
> RAM: CORSAIR VENGEANCE 2X8GB 2400
> Cooler: Corsair H100i
> Fans: 2 x Noctua NF-A14 PWM for front and back of case and 4 x Noctua NF-F12 PWM for the H100i for push/pull.
> 
> According to this configuration and the chosen components how would you recommend I place the fans of the case and the H100i?


I wanted to use that motherboard but it's just too expensive for an ITX board here. I decided on the ASRock Z87E-ITX even though I won't be overclocking I liked the idea of WiFi being included for only a bit more than the ASRock H87 version. Do you think the 16GB is work the extra money over 8GB for a machine that's for gaming?


----------



## slekkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slekkas*
> 
> I finally got all my parts and ready to build.
> 
> Case: Bitfenix phenom mini-itx
> PSU: Corsair CS650M
> CPU: i7-4770k
> Motherboard: MSI Z87i gaming ac
> RAM: CORSAIR VENGEANCE 2X8GB 2400
> Cooler: Corsair H100i
> Fans: 2 x Noctua NF-A14 PWM for front and back of case and 4 x Noctua NF-F12 PWM for the H100i for push/pull.
> 
> According to this configuration and the chosen components how would you recommend I place the fans of the case and the H100i?
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to use that motherboard but it's just too expensive for an ITX board here. I decided on the ASRock Z87E-ITX even though I won't be overclocking I liked the idea of WiFi being included for only a bit more than the ASRock H87 version. Do you think the 16GB is work the extra money over 8GB for a machine that's for gaming?
Click to expand...

Well its 165€ here in Greece which is not bad considering you get a medium board with 130.

I will be using this pc for gaming but also for applications like photoshop, video editing and blender 3D so 16gb is a must.

I'm hoping I get some feedback about the placement of my fans before I start building.


----------



## Jared2608

Yeah I see what you mean about the RAM. I'm still wanting to see if the Seasonic M12II-620 Bronze will fit. It's 160mm which is ok, but it's also fully modular. Some people say it will fit some say it won't.


----------



## slekkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Yeah I see what you mean about the RAM. I'm still wanting to see if the Seasonic M12II-620 Bronze will fit. It's 160mm which is ok, but it's also fully modular. Some people say it will fit some say it won't.


You won't have a problem. This is the second phenom mini-itx I'm building. Sold the first one and I used a corsair modular 650 PSU which is 160mm without a problem. It was a little tight but nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jared2608

Are the space restrictions the same in both the Prodigy and the Phenom? Is your PSU fully modular?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Since this is the Prodigy club I guess this is a good place to ask this. I'm putting together a parts list for a Prodigy build but I need to ask about the PSU. Parts are expensive here so I don't want to go making mistakes and order things I can't use. I want to use the Seasonic M12II 620W EVO since it's a good unit at a very good price. My question is, since it's 160mm and a fully modular unit, will it fit into the Prodigy? I've read as much as I can online and some people say a PSU this size will fit, others say it's a no go because of the modular connections.


With the new design of the PSU cage issues with modular power supplies are near to none since they cut out the front of the PSU cage. Only issue you would run into now is your power supply being too long to fit in the cage which the one you plan on using isn't, so you should be all good.


----------



## Jared2608

Thanks for input guys, +Rep for both of you. Parts are just way too expensive here to mess up and order the wrong thing since you never get back what you paid for them if you sell them. Now at least I can order the stuff. The only other thing I have to decide is what colour.


----------



## dman811

Deciding on the color is up to you, we can't really help with that.


----------



## Jared2608

Haha yeah I wasn't asking for help with that, just glad that's all I have to worry about now lol.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Haha yeah I wasn't asking for help with that, just glad that's all I have to worry about now lol.


Ya, I know


----------



## sascha1102

Hi guys, I'm moving from the Haf XB Club to here. will sell my modded Haf XB case. The whole interior parts I sell to my brother for his new computer.
In end 2012 and beginning 2013 I've read all posts till then, for building a new Prodigy mITX build for my dad.

Now I decided for myself, to change to a miniITX build inside the Prodigy. Till now, nothing is bought, because I have to wait, until I got the money from my brother.

These components I want to buy:
- Prodigy mITX Case (67 €)
- Asus Z87i Pro (130 €) prefered to the Asrock Z87e-ITX, because of the orientation. Price for both the same at the moment - a H87 board would be normally enough for a Haswell I3, but this one has all connections that I need and want
- Intel Core I3-4330 (105€)

- left sidepanel will be removed and changed to a custom made glas mirror full window, with magnetic tape
- I/O panel should get to right top Panel.
- left side panel to right side, with a custom made window

Now just have to decide for the missing components:

- Ram: DDR3-1600 16GB Dual Kit 1,5V
- PSU: should be 80+ Gold, modular. how much Watts - don't know at the moment, because first I will use the IGPU, perhaps later a GTX 660ti or a 750, 760 - but I'm not gamin - just as Media and Office PC in my living room
- CPU-Cooler: perhaps a H100i, but I think too overpowered, Akasa Venom Voodoo (very good and quiet, Prolimatech Megahalems black with 2 Noiseblocker Black Silent pro PWM

What would you say, are good components? Should be black or black/yellow - black/gold


----------



## slekkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Thanks for input guys, +Rep for both of you. Parts are just way too expensive here to mess up and order the wrong thing since you never get back what you paid for them if you sell them. Now at least I can order the stuff. The only other thing I have to decide is what colour.


Where are you from?


----------



## Jared2608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slekkas*
> 
> Where are you from?


I'm from South Africa. Our Rand is trading very low with the dollar at the moment so all the prices are up.


----------



## slekkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slekkas*
> 
> Where are you from?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from South Africa. Our Rand is trading very low with the dollar at the moment so all the prices are up.
Click to expand...

That explains... Because here in Greece I think we have among the highest prices and considering the crisis we are going through I still find the MSI Z87i gaming ac at 165 euro a reasonable price. My best friend moved to South Africa from London a few months ago. He is in IT. He won't like the high prices ☺.


----------



## Jared2608

Yeah it'll be better when the Rand strengthens again after the elections I think. At any rate your price for that motherboard is about the same as we would pay if you converted it, it might even be a bit cheaper here.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm moving from the Haf XB Club to here. will sell my modded Haf XB case. The whole interior parts I sell to my brother for his new computer.
> In end 2012 and beginning 2013 I've read all posts till then, for building a new Prodigy mITX build for my dad.
> 
> Now I decided for myself, to change to a miniITX build inside the Prodigy. Till now, nothing is bought, because I have to wait, until I got the money from my brother.
> 
> These components I want to buy:
> - Prodigy mITX Case (67 €)
> - Asus Z87i Pro (130 €) prefered to the Asrock Z87e-ITX, because of the orientation. Price for both the same at the moment - a H87 board would be normally enough for a Haswell I3, but this one has all connections that I need and want
> - Intel Core I3-4330 (105€)
> 
> - left sidepanel will be removed and changed to a custom made glas mirror full window, with magnetic tape
> - I/O panel should get to right top Panel.
> - left side panel to right side, with a custom made window
> 
> Now just have to decide for the missing components:
> 
> - Ram: DDR3-1600 16GB Dual Kit 1,5V
> - PSU: should be 80+ Gold, modular. how much Watts - don't know at the moment, because first I will use the IGPU, perhaps later a GTX 660ti or a 750, 760 - but I'm not gamin - just as Media and Office PC in my living room
> - CPU-Cooler: perhaps a H100i, but I think too overpowered, Akasa Venom Voodoo (very good and quiet, Prolimatech Megahalems black with 2 Noiseblocker Black Silent pro PWM
> 
> What would you say, are good components? Should be black or black/yellow - black/gold


You could easily get away with a 450W or less PSU especially if you went with a GTX 750 or GTX 750 Ti.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I'm moving from the Haf XB Club to here. will sell my modded Haf XB case. The whole interior parts I sell to my brother for his new computer.
> In end 2012 and beginning 2013 I've read all posts till then, for building a new Prodigy mITX build for my dad.
> 
> Now I decided for myself, to change to a miniITX build inside the Prodigy. Till now, nothing is bought, because I have to wait, until I got the money from my brother.
> 
> These components I want to buy:
> - Prodigy mITX Case (67 €)
> - Asus Z87i Pro (130 €) prefered to the Asrock Z87e-ITX, because of the orientation. Price for both the same at the moment - a H87 board would be normally enough for a Haswell I3, but this one has all connections that I need and want
> - Intel Core I3-4330 (105€)
> 
> - left sidepanel will be removed and changed to a custom made glas mirror full window, with magnetic tape
> - I/O panel should get to right top Panel.
> - left side panel to right side, with a custom made window
> 
> 
> 
> Now just have to decide for the missing components:
> 
> - Ram: DDR3-1600 16GB Dual Kit 1,5V
> - PSU: should be 80+ Gold, modular. how much Watts - don't know at the moment, because first I will use the IGPU, perhaps later a GTX 660ti or a 750, 760 - but I'm not gamin - just as Media and Office PC in my living room
> - CPU-Cooler: perhaps a H100i, but I think too overpowered, Akasa Venom Voodoo (very good and quiet, Prolimatech Megahalems black with 2 Noiseblocker Black Silent pro PWM
> 
> What would you say, are good components? Should be black or black/yellow - black/gold
> 
> 
> 
> You could easily get away with a 450W or less PSU especially if you went with a GTX 750 or GTX 750 Ti.
Click to expand...

Thanks Dman, sounds good, because then I can also sell my NZXT Hale 90 650W PSU to my brother. I think it could nearly fit in, but I don't such a big one then. Now I can look after a 450W modular 80+Gold one, that fits inside.


----------



## dman811

If you want semi modular I would look for a SeaSonic G-450 and if you want full modular I would look for a Corsair RM450 or if you want a quieter rig then one of SeaSonic's Fanless PSUs might be better for you.


----------



## sascha1102

Fanless is a no go for me, because the heat has to be transportet out through the case fans. a psu with 120 or 140mm fan is ok. if you hear the fan a bit - no problem. ok I look at both ones, how much they would cost here and if available.


----------



## dman811

Give me a shop you can buy from and I will look for you.


----------



## sascha1102

not needed. I have a lot shops in germany where I compare prices and could buy. but thanks for the offer.

The Seasonic is way too loud under load.
The Corsair looks nice, about price and reviews / tests.

the 450W PSu here is 82€ and the 550W is just 2 € more(special price, same shop) Therefor, I think I would go with the RM 550W gold. only thing is, it is semi passiv. I prefer a PSu, where fan always runs. in idle low RPM, under load higher RPM.


----------



## dman811

OK, if you need any help feel free to ask, I don't own a Prodigy but I have built in them for clients, so I know a little bit about them, not a whole lot though.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> not needed. I have a lot shops in germany where I compare prices and could buy. but thanks for the offer.
> 
> The Seasonic is way too loud under load.
> The Corsair looks nice, about price and reviews / tests.
> 
> the 450W PSu here is 82€ and the 550W is just 2 € more(special price, same shop) Therefor, I think I would go with the RM 550W gold. only thing is, it is semi passiv. I prefer a PSu, where fan always runs. in idle low RPM, under load higher RPM.


The rm and the seasonic are probably the best choices, I've done both inside a phenom so it will work in the prodigy, Their both nice and in IMHO the seasonic isn't that loud but is louder than corsair but if your anal about the passive fan go seasonic. But with the rm you could always get sleeved cables from corsair if you want and dont want to do it yourself


----------



## Marco-Jacobsen

Hello Bitfenix club









Just wanted to ask if i could join this awesome club? Or how i join this club?? Im still a new user








Got a Prodigy myself

- Marco Jacobsen


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> not needed. I have a lot shops in germany where I compare prices and could buy. but thanks for the offer.
> 
> The Seasonic is way too loud under load.
> The Corsair looks nice, about price and reviews / tests.
> 
> the 450W PSu here is 82€ and the 550W is just 2 € more(special price, same shop) Therefor, I think I would go with the RM 550W gold. only thing is, it is semi passiv. I prefer a PSu, where fan always runs. in idle low RPM, under load higher RPM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rm and the seasonic are probably the best choices, I've done both inside a phenom so it will work in the prodigy, Their both nice and in IMHO the seasonic isn't that loud but is louder than corsair but if your anal about the passive fan go seasonic. But with the rm you could always get sleeved cables from corsair if you want and dont want to do it yourself
Click to expand...

In my eyes The RM are crap. I looked through and I think I'll go with a be Quiet E9 modular gold in 480 or 580W.

A few minutes ago, I did a good deal on a used white Prodigy case. 29€ (about 40 US $). just the front metal has a cut out. but so, with the black Prodigy, I'm ordering in 2 days, I got more parts to do a black and white build and habe a few case components for safety


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marco-Jacobsen*
> 
> Hello Bitfenix club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to ask if i could join this awesome club? Or how i join this club?? Im still a new user
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a Prodigy myself
> 
> - Marco Jacobsen


Welcome to the club. Just send pictures of your build and perhaps send the OP a PM


----------



## CrSt3r

I like the PSUs from "bequiet!" too.

But just recently i jumped the gun on an "Enermax Platimax 600W" cause i wasnt fully convinced, that my "bq E9 500W" could provide enough power. Although it shouldve been enough ...

Long story short: If you are searching good PSUs and other stuff, take a look at the new "Alternate Outlet" ... bunch of nice stuff there with the majority only having some minor cosmetic damage.

Did save 23% on my PSU down from the 129,90€ price tag.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> I like the PSUs from "bequiet!" too.
> 
> But just recently i jumped the gun on an "Enermax Platimax 600W" cause i wasnt fully convinced, that my "bq E9 500W" could provide enough power. Although it shouldve been enough ...
> 
> Long story short: If you are searching good PSUs and other stuff, take a look at the new "Alternate Outlet" ... bunch of nice stuff there with the majority only having some minor cosmetic damage.
> 
> Did save 23% on my PSU down from the 129,90€ price tag.


Rep+ for that tip.
I first wanted to keep my NZXT Hale90 80+ gold modular 650W PSU. But it would be a bit too large. But I first test it out, when the prodigy arrives. If it fits, I'll keep it and buy for my brother's build (his money) another PSU

Any tips for the CPU cooler? I got three favourites in 2 variations, who will match with the black yellow theme.

1) Akasa Venom Voodoo with 2x Apasa Viper 120mm fans (40 €)
2a) Prolimatech Megahalems Black Edition with 2x Noiseblocker Black Silent pro PWM 120mm (75 € as set)
2b) Prolimatech Megahalems Black Edition with 2x Akasa Viper 120mm PWM (70 € as set)
3a) Corsait H100i with 2x Akasa Viper 120mm PWm in Push (125€ as a set incl Prolimatech Thermal paste)
3b) just Corsair H100i (95€) and 2 Black Silent pro 120mm (laying arround here)


----------



## dman811

BeQuiet! makes quality PSUs as well, forgot to mention them even though I meant to.


----------



## CrSt3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Rep+ for that tip.
> I first wanted to keep my NZXT Hale90 80+ gold modular 650W PSU. But it would be a bit too large. But I first test it out, when the prodigy arrives. If it fits, I'll keep it and buy for my brother's build (his money) another PSU
> 
> Any tips for the CPU cooler? I got three favourites in 2 variations, who will match with the black yellow theme.
> 
> 1) Akasa Venom Voodoo with 2x Apasa Viper 120mm fans (40 €)
> 2a) Prolimatech Megahalems Black Edition with 2x Noiseblocker Black Silent pro PWM 120mm (75 € as set)
> 2b) Prolimatech Megahalems Black Edition with 2x Akasa Viper 120mm PWM (70 € as set)
> 3a) Corsait H100i with 2x Akasa Viper 120mm PWm in Push (125€ as a set incl Prolimatech Thermal paste)
> 3b) just Corsair H100i (95€) and 2 Black Silent pro 120mm (laying arround here)


Looking on the information i could find to all that coolers and fans i would consider "2b" the best compromise.

The Akasa is by far the cheapest but has the worst cooling performance.
The Prolimatech is a very good tower cooler and with the viper fans with a max of 141CFM and 2.92mmH2O you cant go wrong ... 600-1400rpm
The H100i is the premium in this setup ... if money is no option, you can go this route. Tempwise it should gain you a few degrees over the Megahalems ... you could do P/P by buying a second set of fans on option 3b

I would choose between the Megahalems and the H100i ... have you checked, if the Megahalems fits your MB and doenst interfere with your RAM?


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Looking on the information i could find to all that coolers and fans i would consider "2b" the best compromise.
> 
> The Akasa is by far the cheapest but has the worst cooling performance.
> The Prolimatech is a very good tower cooler and with the viper fans with a max of 141CFM and 2.92mmH2O you cant go wrong ... 600-1400rpm
> The H100i is the premium in this setup ... if money is no option, you can go this route. Tempwise it should gain you a few degrees over the Megahalems ... you could do P/P by buying a second set of fans on option 3b
> 
> I would choose between the Megahalems and the H100i ... have you checked, if the Megahalems fits your MB and doenst interfere with your RAM?


I'm following your thinkings. The Akasa is really good enough to cool a I3-4330 CPU, but now I've seen, the Cooler is silver - doesn't fit in the theme. - so OUT

The Megahalems is really very big. after mounting (as by the Noctua NH-D14, all 4 Fan headers are blocked. - not eally good, if I don't go with a new Recon. but would fit exactly, just the Ram shouldn't be higher than 40mm.

There for I think I'll go with the H100i and first just a push configuration to the top. the ODD cage will be mounted in front of the PSU cage. lower HDD Cage will be removed, cutted and 1 3,5" gets on the the ODD cage. And also I got more clearence inside and the components on the board could be cooled better then with a big tower completely over it

like so: 

just a bit curious about the lengh of the black tubing inside the prodigy. and shorten them is nearly not possible in a closed loop


----------



## CrSt3r

The length of the tubing is not that bad.

If you are concerned about cosmetics after all, get yourself a custom loop







... i started with an H100 -> H100i -> Custom Loop
















But now my case is shredded. Time to get a 2nd Prodigy and start to mod the space for radiators again and in better shape. Last time i was in a hurry and just wanted to finish.


----------



## sascha1102

a custom waqter loop is too much for my budget and absolute overpowered for just an I3 haswell CPU. first I would just use the IGPU. perhaps sometime later a decent GPu as 750 or 750ti GTX. but not needed at the moment because not gaming.

my Prodigy I will order wednesday or thursday. Today I ordered a 2nd used one für just 29€ - good deal. so I can test on one and if something went wrong, I have the new one for sure.

a few hours ago, the person from whom I bought the used Prodigy recommend the Enermax AIO Water Set. should be very good. but no reference infos till now. is a 120 or 140 rad. he runs it in the front in push pull config


----------



## CrSt3r

Based on a little test from "eTeknix" on the Enermax Liqtech 120 and 240 i agree.

These units seem to perform pretty well indeed!


----------



## Marco-Jacobsen

Hello Bitfenix owners club!!
My specs is:
CASE: Bitfenix Prodigy
RAM: 8GB Corsair 8GB DDR3 VENGEANCE LP
HDD: 1 TB western digital
PSU: 750 watt Cooler master
Motherboard: Asus p8z77-i deluxe
CPU: Intel i5 3570k
GPU: Evga 660 sc
CPU COOLER: Cooler master tx3
Other: Some Corsair fans, led, bitfenix recon fan control
can't remember my monitor but gonna get a new soon, also going to get a new gpu soon













Sry for the bad quality of the pictures

-Marco Jacobsen


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Well first part of my watercooling kit arrived today. So I will start making the first cuts to my prodigy after work.

However I am having a really hard time getting hold of some xspc 11/16 mm compression fittings in europe. They are like gold dust. Not even xspc has them in stock. I want the black come ones. Main reason is price. Anyone know we're I can get some? I need 10 in total.


----------



## CrSt3r

Idont know where youre from in Europe, but here in GER you can get XSPC fittings from "Caseking.de" ... in 16/11mm.

They are really cheap compared to the Bitspower ones ... shouldve known that before








... spent a frotune on those BPs


----------



## FifthRocketeer

I am based in Ireland. I will have a look at that site though and see what the shipping us like. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FifthRocketeer*
> 
> I am based in Ireland. I will have a look at that site though and see what the shipping us like. Thanks for the info.


Caseking is shipping to Ireland. Here a Screenshot with their actual shipping costs fo foreign countries outside Germany.


----------



## CrSt3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Caseking is shipping to Ireland. Here a Screenshot with their actual shipping costs fo foreign countries outside Germany.


WOAH ... never expected such a high price for the shipments over there.

You could check out Overclockers Co UK too ... Shipment costs less to Ireland from there.

I already found the 16/11mm XSPC fittings, now you just need the XSPC 45° and 90° Rotaries

XSPC G1/4" to 7/16" ID, 5/8" OD Compression Fitting (Black Chrome)

XSPC G1/4" 45° Rotary Fitting (Black Chrome)

XSPC G1/4" 90° Rotary Fitting (Black Chrome)

Hope that helps


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Caseking is shipping to Ireland. Here a Screenshot with their actual shipping costs fo foreign countries outside Germany.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> WOAH ... never expected such a high price for the shipments over there.
> 
> You could check out Overclockers Co UK too ... Shipment costs less to Ireland from there.
> 
> I already found the 16/11mm XSPC fittings, now you just need the XSPC 45° and 90° Rotaries
> 
> XSPC G1/4" to 7/16" ID, 5/8" OD Compression Fitting (Black Chrome)
> 
> XSPC G1/4" 45° Rotary Fitting (Black Chrome)
> 
> XSPC G1/4" 90° Rotary Fitting (Black Chrome)
> 
> Hope that helps


Thank you both for the help. The sad truth is that shipping form anywhere to Ireland is a bit of a ripoff. Overclockers have the best shipping charges. I will keep checking in with the, as last time I checked they were out stock.

OK scratch that one. They are in stock again lol and there the nice new design.


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Still have to cut out the top 120mm fan mounts, but the holes are drilled for the 280mm rad shroud. Have a black ice gtx 280 to go in the top and a 45mm thick 180mm alphacool rad to go in the front. Still waiting on the alphacool to arrive.


----------



## sascha1102

A few minutes ago, I've ordered the first parts for my new ITX build.

1) Bitfenix Prodigy black Mesh (67 €)
2) Asus Z87i pro (C2) (131 €)
3) Corsair H100i (93 €)

... and a few parts for my brothers one

So after receiving in about one week, I can start with modding the case. In the end of may other missing parts will be ordered.

Pos. 3 and 5 are for my brother


When parts are here, I send new picture(s)


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Well rads are all fitted. Just need to make the hole on the top of the case a couple of mm longer to fit the top rad.


----------



## sascha1102

*OFF TOPIC*
Are this the NY workers at this poster - but as LEGO figures? Got the original as big Wallpaper in my living room and a chimp family like this on my table


By the way, Case top looks nice for now. do you clean up the cut out or do it black again at cutting positions?


----------



## CrSt3r

Cuts will not be seen, 'cause of the fanshroud he is installing









My case has a blue plexiglas-plate on the top, but im not happy how it worked out. Holes are not drilled perfectly, so the plate flexes slightly. Will have to deal with that in the far future ^^ ...


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> *OFF TOPIC*
> Are this the NY workers at this poster - but as LEGO figures? Got the original as big Wallpaper in my living room and a chimp family like this on my table
> 
> 
> By the way, Case top looks nice for now. do you clean up the cut out or do it black again at cutting positions?


Yup. It's the NY workers in lego








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> Cuts will not be seen, 'cause of the fanshroud he is installing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My case has a blue plexiglas-plate on the top, but im not happy how it worked out. Holes are not drilled perfectly, so the plate flexes slightly. Will have to deal with that in the far future ^^ ...


CrSt3r is right the cuts will not be seen. But i have one more cut to make and a couple of holes to drill to mount the pump/res. Once that is done I will clean the cut a bit and give it a light coat of paint to stop corrosion.


----------



## Dazbot

My Prodigy! Made up some custom windows on each side as I wanted more visibility both sides. 200mm rad in the front with 200mm fan and 240mm on the top. The clearance between the GTX 780 and front fan is pretty much zero! Loads of photos and advise if lil' Prodigies need it!


----------



## Jared2608

That's really cool man. Did you use a Dremel Tool to cut those windows out??


----------



## Dazbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> That's really cool man. Did you use a Dremel Tool to cut those windows out??


Thanks dude! I know a local tool maker with a meaty bandsaw, so I used that for more precision. Drilled the holes for the corners, giving me the internal corners, then went between the holes with the bandsaw.

Luckily I use CAD for a living, so I could make up engineering drawings for the side panels and windows. The windows had to be the same shape (but slightly larger than the cutouts) to avoid the raised motherboard section.


----------



## Jared2608

I'm building a Prodigy based rig soon. I just wish K series chips and AIO Liquid Coolers where cheaper here. I could cut those windows with one of the 115mm baby grinders my dad has at his factory but I'm scared I'd cut the whole thing to pieces. I have considered ordering one of those windowed side panels when I order the case.


----------



## Dazbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> I'm building a Prodigy based rig soon. I just wish K series chips and AIO Liquid Coolers where cheaper here. I could cut those windows with one of the 115mm baby grinders my dad has at his factory but I'm scared I'd cut the whole thing to pieces. I have considered ordering one of those windowed side panels when I order the case.


To be honest, I'd get the pre-cut window. It's cheaper and saves you A LOT of hassle. I only cut my own because I had previous experience and the right tools.

Sure, the end result isn't as good, but one slip with the tool can mean spending more money. Therein lies the pain/joy of being a modder I guess!


----------



## Jared2608

Yeah plus this should be done with a Dremel tool ideally and I'm not spending that kind of money on a Dremel for a once of. As for the baby grinder...Nah that's a recipe for disaster in my hands lol.


----------



## chronokairo

Guys, question.

i am planning to build a new pc. my case would be phenom itx.
i plan to grab r9 280x or r9 290x (if the budget allows me to.







)
anyhow, i was wondering if above graphics card can fit inside phenom itx having a "Front Rad" with a push-pull setup?
hope someone can help. thanks in advance for the answer.


----------



## CrSt3r

You can get a 240mm Rad in front to fit in P/P ... BUT you will not be able to fit another 240mm inside the case in top. For more Rad space put the 240mm top in P/P and a 200mm in front.


----------



## Marco-Jacobsen

Bitfenix Case fans 20% OFF on Newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007998%2050072745%208000&IsNodeId=1&name=Newegg&icid=252044


----------



## J92

Has anyone tried to fit Phobya Xtreme Quad 480 inside mITX Prodigy?


----------



## CrSt3r

Not rly possible 'cause of the dimensions.

At least i would've no idea, how to fit "(L x W x H): 264 x242 x46mm"


----------



## 733am

I recently built a mini-itx system to have as a spare gaming pc, using the bitfenix prodigy as the chassis. Fun little build, specs are in my signature.Thanks for looking!

The 770 is going to be used primarily, but I had an extra titan lying around so I figured why not give it a shot in this system.


----------



## J92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> Not rly possible 'cause of the dimensions.
> 
> At least i would've no idea, how to fit "(L x W x H): 264 x242 x46mm"


I think the only problem with rad might be width (242mm), definitely had to remove power button from the side panel. But could it fit then?


----------



## CrSt3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J92*
> 
> I think the only problem with rad might be width (242mm), definitely had to remove power button from the side panel. But could it fit then?


Even if you could do that, what size of GPU you want to cool. The only ones that will fit with such a rad in front are the mITX-ones, which dont need that kind of cooling. And on the other hand. How would you fit 4*120 in the frontpanel?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *733am*
> 
> I recently built a mini-itx system to have as a spare gaming pc, using the bitfenix prodigy as the chassis. Fun little build, specs are in my signature.Thanks for looking!
> 
> The 770 is going to be used primarily, but I had an extra titan lying around so I figured why not give it a shot in this system.


Better give me a spare TITAN


----------



## J92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> Even if you could do that, what size of GPU you want to cool. The only ones that will fit with such a rad in front are the mITX-ones, which dont need that kind of cooling. And on the other hand. How would you fit 4*120 in the frontpanel?


I dont know how 4 fans would fit.







I think I should first order the case and do some measuring and then re-think that Quad rad. At this point I'm not sure what components I will use.


----------



## elkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *733am*
> 
> I recently built a mini-itx system to have as a spare gaming pc, using the bitfenix prodigy as the chassis. Fun little build, specs are in my signature.Thanks for looking!
> 
> The 770 is going to be used primarily, but I had an extra titan lying around so I figured why not give it a shot in this system.


Hi, as far as temperatures change improved somewhat like a graphic with ventilation turbine?

The top of your BitFenix , this is bored or acrylic?


----------



## 733am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elkaos*
> 
> Hi, as far as temperatures change improved somewhat like a graphic with ventilation turbine?
> 
> The top of your BitFenix , this is bored or acrylic?


I apologize, but I don't know what you are asking. The case isn't modded at all, its stock. I don't get what you mean about the ventilation turbine.


----------



## elkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *733am*
> 
> I apologize, but I don't know what you are asking. The case isn't modded at all, its stock. I don't get what you mean about the ventilation turbine.


The side plate, perforated or has this acrylic window?

As the graphs, you notice an improvement in temperature?

sorry for my bad language, I'm Spanish and everything is the fault of the translator :/


----------



## 733am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elkaos*
> 
> The side plate, perforated or has this acrylic window?
> 
> As the graphs, you notice an improvement in temperature?
> 
> sorry for my bad language, I'm Spanish and everything is the fault of the translator :/


No worries, I speak spanish as well..

The side is the perforated one, there is no case window ( I wasn't even aware a side panel with a window existed).

The 770 loads at about 60/70c during games. I have clocked at 1200/7600. The Titan runs hotter for sure, and is louder. I haven't messed with overclocking it in the case so I don't have a load temp for you though.

It will not stay in this case though, the 770 will be primary gpu in this.


----------



## CrSt3r

Before i had a GTX780 with a turbine cooler, i had a GTX670 from MSI with the TWINFROZR cooling system.

With the twinfans blowing over the PCB, heat wasnt exhausted out of the case, so temps were higher. The whole case heated up and i got a "heatspot" right under the graphics card in the front bay, where the HDDs are housed.
With the GTX780 the heat was nicely transferred out the back side ... all the with perforated window.


----------



## Duality92

I tried looking for someone who put a 280mm radiator on top of a prodigy M, has this been done? (of course it has, I just want to see pictures or how they did it because by Sunday I will have one)


----------



## Perry11droelf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> Before i had a GTX780 with a turbine cooler, i had a GTX670 from MSI with the TWINFROZR cooling system.
> 
> With the twinfans blowing over the PCB, heat wasnt exhausted out of the case, so temps were higher. The whole case heated up and i got a "heatspot" right under the graphics card in the front bay, where the HDDs are housed.
> With the GTX780 the heat was nicely transferred out the back side ... all the with perforated window.


Hi,
i'm moving into an white mitx prodigy and at the moment i've an MSI GTX760 HAWK with a TWINFROZR-cooler.
How high were your temperatures? Will i get any problems or were your temps still ok?

I'll have an 230mm intake at the Front, an 140mm exhaust at the rear and a 240mm radiator (corsair h105) as exhaust at the top.
There'll be no HDD's in my case, so there'll also be no cage for HDDs.

I'm pretty unsure about mthe temps my gpu will reach :-/

Thanks & BR


----------



## CrSt3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perry11droelf*
> 
> Hi,
> i'm moving into an white mitx prodigy and at the moment i've an MSI GTX760 HAWK with a TWINFROZR-cooler.
> How high were your temperatures? Will i get any problems or were your temps still ok?
> 
> I'll have an 230mm intake at the Front, an 140mm exhaust at the rear and a 240mm radiator (corsair h105) as exhaust at the top.
> There'll be no HDD's in my case, so there'll also be no cage for HDDs.
> 
> I'm pretty unsure about mthe temps my gpu will reach :-/
> 
> Thanks & BR


Your temps will be fine!!

I mainly realized this beacuse my CPU stayed cooler, after switching to the rear exhausted GPU.
As far as airflow goes, i had a pretty similar setup. But i only used 120s ... front had 2, top was a H100i with P/P, and rear had 1.

Temps were all okay and not so far gone,that you had to worry. System worked for over a year with this setup.







Untill i switched cooling and GPU.


----------



## sascha1102

On monday, I got my black Prodigy mITX case. yeah.

First all cages, ODD frame went out, then

1) reversed the front plate
2) removed I/O panel from right side to right top, Power and Reset buton are hidden, but usable

 
 

So top panel is done for now,

next to come - changing the color of the top Fibre Flex to banana yellow. The down Fibre Flex will be removed, after I got 4 x 2-3 cm high rubber feet. the silver frame arround the front mesh will also become banana yellow.

The Mainboard Asus Z87i-pro also arrived. The H100i will be returned later this day , because too many fins were bent or pressed together.
Now I'm thinking, after I got the full refund, buying an air CPU Cooler. But the problem will be the width of them, because between the Card on the right of the board and the USB 3.0 Header are just 11-12 cm of clearence. The USB.0 header cable should go upwards.

I'd like the Enermax ETS-T40 Black (139mm width, 160mm hight - special price 32 €) - but then changing the fan, if I take this one (Asus says - It fits perfect on this board)
The alternative will be the Megahalems black Edition by Prolimatech (width 130mm, hight 158mm), but it nearly costs the double included 2 fans - between 69 and 75 €))

CPU, PSU and RAM will be ordered end of may. Till then, I got enough time to do all changes on the case.

Now I'll be happy if I will be added to the Prodigy Club officially.


----------



## mrWiggy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> On monday, I got my black Prodigy mITX case. yeah.
> 
> First all cages, ODD frame went out, then
> 
> 1) reversed the front plate
> 2) removed I/O panel from right side to right top, Power and Reset buton are hidden, but usable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So top panel is done for now,
> 
> next to come - changing the color of the top Fibre Flex to banana yellow. The down Fibre Flex will be removed, after I got 4 x 2-3 cm high rubber feet. the silver frame arround the front mesh will also become banana yellow.
> 
> The Mainboard Asus Z87i-pro also arrived. The H100i will be returned later this day , because too many fins were bent or pressed together.
> Now I'm thinking, after I got the full refund, buying an air CPU Cooler. But the problem will be the width of them, because between the Card on the right of the board and the USB 3.0 Header are just 11-12 cm of clearence. The USB.0 header cable should go upwards.
> 
> I'd like the Enermax ETS-T40 Black (139mm width, 160mm hight - special price 32 €) - but then changing the fan, if I take this one (Asus says - It fits perfect on this board)
> The alternative will be the Megahalems black Edition by Prolimatech (width 130mm, hight 158mm), but it nearly costs the double included 2 fans - between 69 and 75 €))
> 
> CPU, PSU and RAM will be ordered end of may. Till then, I got enough time to do all changes on the case.
> 
> Now I'll be happy if I will be added to the Prodigy Club officially.






i always wondered why they didnt put the ports on the front or the top. looks good fella


----------



## M4ng03z

Hey all, been a while.
Here's some updated pics from my build, Blue Jay.


----------



## Duality92

Just received my Prodigy M!


----------



## Duality92

If anyone wants to follow my build log, I will be posting tons of pictures tonight







(280mm radiator in a Prodigy M







)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1487679/build-log-out-with-the-new-in-with-the-old-wat


----------



## sascha1102

[/SPOILER]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrWiggy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> On monday, I got my black Prodigy mITX case. yeah.
> 
> First all cages, ODD frame went out, then
> 
> 1) reversed the front plate
> 2) removed I/O panel from right side to right top, Power and Reset buton are hidden, but usable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So top panel is done for now,
> 
> next to come - changing the color of the top Fibre Flex to banana yellow. The down Fibre Flex will be removed, after I got 4 x 2-3 cm high rubber feet. the silver frame arround the front mesh will also become banana yellow.
> 
> The Mainboard Asus Z87i-pro also arrived. The H100i will be returned later this day , because too many fins were bent or pressed together.
> Now I'm thinking, after I got the full refund, buying an air CPU Cooler. But the problem will be the width of them, because between the Card on the right of the board and the USB 3.0 Header are just 11-12 cm of clearence. The USB.0 header cable should go upwards.
> 
> I'd like the Enermax ETS-T40 Black (139mm width, 160mm hight - special price 32 €) - but then changing the fan, if I take this one (Asus says - It fits perfect on this board)
> The alternative will be the Megahalems black Edition by Prolimatech (width 130mm, hight 158mm), but it nearly costs the double included 2 fans - between 69 and 75 €))
> 
> CPU, PSU and RAM will be ordered end of may. Till then, I got enough time to do all changes on the case.
> 
> Now I'll be happy if I will be added to the Prodigy Club officially.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i always wondered why they didnt put the ports on the front or the top. looks good fella
Click to expand...

Thanks, thought the same first in February 2013, when I builded the 1st Prodigy mITX PC for my father.

Now the changings to my case are going on. Had to do the top panel new, because on the matt black you could see every finger print - looks ugly. Now the top and the middle honeycomb frame became black glossy lack. mesh and dustfilter stay off.

If PC is on and fans / radiator pushing warm air out of the case, no dust should get inside. When PC is turned off, there will be then a Demciflex magnetic Filter onto it, so no dust can get inside.

silver frame at front panel has become glossy lack black, too.

Inside the case, the media frame is nearly done. filed the bumps on the ODD cage off, then mounted onto it the lower double HDD cage. the 4 bumps on top were also filed plane and became a new black colour, then 2 x 4 new holes to mount two 2,5 HDDs or SSDs on top of it.

one older 2,5" HDD already mounted on top. (perhaps the silver top of the HDD will become black or yellow, too. The OS SSD will be mounted on the floor under the DVD or Blue Ray Burner (haven't decided till now, what to buy new)

  

 

  

The components in my sig are from older build Haf XB - will be updated, when all parts are here and builded in.


----------



## HysteriaUnsaid

Haven't been around in some time but I thought it might be time for some updates on my build. Being a poor white kid with expensive taste it is going slow. Here's where I am so far...










Still looking to get a 120mm or 140mm rad on the back and a water block on the


----------



## jchia

*Q: Is the old Bitfenix Prodigy Case better than the New M Range ?*

The reason I am asking is because with the old case and how the motherboard sits, you can display the side of your graphics card. But with the M new models. you cant .


----------



## HysteriaUnsaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchia*
> 
> *Q: Is the old Bitfenix Prodigy Case better than the New M Range ?*
> 
> The reason I am asking is because with the old case and how the motherboard sits, you can display the side of your graphics card. But with the M new models. you cant .


I think there are 2 versions of the prodigy and phenom. One for mini itx and one for micro atx.


----------



## Perry11droelf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchia*
> 
> *Q: Is the old Bitfenix Prodigy Case better than the New M Range ?*
> 
> The reason I am asking is because with the old case and how the motherboard sits, you can display the side of your graphics card. But with the M new models. you cant .


There are 2kinds of the prodigy on the market.
The first one it's called "prodigy", it's for m-itx boards where the board is positioned like a table and your graphics card right at the window.

The other one is called "prodigy M" and is actual for mATX boards where the board is mounted like in every "normal" case, with the only difference is that it's "upside-down". Means the graphiccards are in the top of the case.

I finally got my prodigy









Temperatures are surprisingly well, even with that twinforce-cooler on my GPU.
Just 26-28degrees on Idle, 67 on full load.
Nearly the same temps in Idle on my h105 cooled i7 2600 which reaches 60degrees on full load (I slowed the fans of that h105 to level 4/10 because of the noise)

BR


----------



## adriangb

If any modders removed the io panel (white or black) PLEASE PM me. I messed up mine and BitFenix doesn't offer replacements. It's this or a new case.


----------



## HysteriaUnsaid

Finished my power and reset switches. Just gotta get them mounted in my case.


----------



## crocteamgg

Hello,

I'm gonna order my Bitfenix Prodigy but I have a last "problem". I'm going to order a 30cm (GTX780) graphic card and a 230m fan for the front of the case... Is there enough place to put those to in the case or am I going to miss a few millimeters to put the graphic card ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crocteamgg*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm gonna order my Bitfenix Prodigy but I have a last "problem". I'm going to order a 30cm (GTX780) graphic card and a 230m fan for the front of the case... Is there enough place to put those to in the case or am I going to miss a few millimeters to put the graphic card ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


That should fit perfect. From the rear PCI Slots to the front of the case you have exact 340 mm. If you have a 300mm Graphic card, the 30mm thick Spectre pro 230mm fan fits in and you have a bit of clearence.


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Now have my side panel finished. Just need to get a sheet of acrylic for the window.


----------



## Blackout621

Hey guys,

I'm wanting to get an mATX case for my upcoming build. I either want the Phenom M or Colossus M, but problem is I don't know if my components would fit. So let me ask you owners as the Phenom M has identical guts to the Colossus M.

Could I fit an H100i, H60, R9 290X + Kraken G10, 1x 3.5" HDD, 1x 2.5" SSD, and an Asus Xonar Essence STX?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ANGELPUNISH3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm wanting to get an mATX case for my upcoming build. I either want the Phenom M or Colossus M, but problem is I don't know if my components would fit. So let me ask you owners as the Phenom M has identical guts to the Colossus M.
> 
> Could I fit an H100i, H60, R9 290X + Kraken G10, 1x 3.5" HDD, 1x 2.5" SSD, and an Asus Xonar Essence STX?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, you can put the h100 in the roof. The h60 which im guess is going on the kraken G10 can go on the rear fan mount. 3.5 HDD can go on the mounts in the floor. Still will be room for the sound card between the GPU and H100


----------



## wgoldingful

Hi,

Currently I have an orange Prodigy with plastic front cover and decmiflex 230mm dust filter behind it. I also have a 230mm spectre (not pro) fan at the front. Would changing to a mesh front panel make a significant difference in airflow and temps?

Regards


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wgoldingful*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Currently I have an orange Prodigy with plastic front cover and decmiflex 230mm dust filter behind it. I also have a 230mm spectre (not pro) fan at the front. Would changing to a mesh front panel make a significant difference in airflow and temps?
> 
> Regards


What I can say, after I builded a white Prodigy with the plastic front for a friend of mine, the air intake was much better, after we changed the front to a mesh panel. we removed the stock dust filter behind the mesh and also used a 230mm Demcflex filter, but outside for better cleaning. the 230mm Spectre pro is running on 500-600 RPM and puts in much more air then before with the nearly closed panel.


----------



## wgoldingful

Thanks. I understand the airflow is better, but what about the noise?


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wgoldingful*
> 
> Thanks. I understand the airflow is better, but what about the noise?


The noise level turned up a bit with the mesh front (with the Spectre pro). Therefor he reduced the RPM a bit, because he also likes it nearly quiet.
if you reduce the RPM at your Spectre non pro (if needed - depends on your ears), it will be the same noise level as behind the closed front panel, but still getting more fresh air inside the case

my father has the Prodigy too, with mesh front and the 230mm Spectre pro. He used a 7 V Adapter and you can just hear the airflow a bit. no noise from the fan


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perry11droelf*
> 
> There are 2kinds of the prodigy on the market.
> The first one it's called "prodigy", it's for m-itx boards where the board is positioned like a table and your graphics card right at the window.
> 
> The other one is called "prodigy M" and is actual for mATX boards where the board is mounted like in every "normal" case, with the only difference is that it's "upside-down". Means the graphiccards are in the top of the case.
> 
> I finally got my prodigy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temperatures are surprisingly well, even with that twinforce-cooler on my GPU.
> Just 26-28degrees on Idle, 67 on full load.
> Nearly the same temps in Idle on my h105 cooled i7 2600 which reaches 60degrees on full load (I slowed the fans of that h105 to level 4/10 because of the noise)
> 
> BR


How do you like the H105? I am about to buy one of those or a H100i. My setup will be similar to yours. I will be running a 4770k and a 780Ti ACX dual fan cooler, and the large 230mm fan in front.


----------



## Perry11droelf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> How do you like the H105? I am about to buy one of those or a H100i. My setup will be similar to yours. I will be running a 4770k and a 780Ti ACX dual fan cooler, and the large 230mm fan in front.


I pretty much like that H105 - but i can't really compare it, since it is my AiO-watercooled CPU.
The only unlucky thing i noticed is that they get really really noisy when the fans are running above 50% -> i slowed them down to level 4/10 (they only get higher when temps getting about 60degrees or more) and now its ok for me.

Idle temps of my i7 [email protected] are still around 26-30 degrees, in gaming its something around 45-50degree, and full load it barely hits 60degrees.
But if that noise of the fans doesn't disturb you you'll get much better temps under full load i bet.

At the Moment i'm oc'ing my [email protected](1.328Vcore) and it's max.65 degrees while prime95 stress-testing.

BR


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perry11droelf*
> 
> I pretty much like that H105 - but i can't really compare it, since it is my AiO-watercooled CPU.
> The only unlucky thing i noticed is that they get really really noisy when the fans are running above 50% -> i slowed them down to level 4/10 (they only get higher when temps getting about 60degrees or more) and now its ok for me.
> 
> Idle temps of my i7 [email protected] are still around 26-30 degrees, in gaming its something around 45-50degree, and full load it barely hits 60degrees.
> But if that noise of the fans doesn't disturb you you'll get much better temps under full load i bet.
> 
> At the Moment i'm oc'ing my [email protected](1.328Vcore) and it's max.65 degrees while prime95 stress-testing.
> 
> BR


Great response. + rep thanks.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANGELPUNISH3R*
> 
> Yes, you can put the h100 in the roof. The h60 which im guess is going on the kraken G10 can go on the rear fan mount. 3.5 HDD can go on the mounts in the floor. Still will be room for the sound card between the GPU and H100


Sweet! Thanks a lot for the feedback, man. +rep


----------



## Lu(ky

Hey guys I have been eying the BitFenix Phenom Mini-ITX Case High-Airflow Edition in White from Performance PCs. Before I pull the trigger on buying I want to make sure the following parts will fit with my build. I will be using the following specs below and I want to make sure if I use a Alphacool ST30 240 radiator for the top and not sure for the front intake radiator I should use? The GPU will be a EVGA GTX 780 Classified with the Hydro water block.
The GPU is allot taller then vanilla card and I think longer as well. I want to make sure the top has enough clearance along with the length of the GPU wont hit the front intake radiator?
I already have a Phobya XTREME 200 Radiator but was told I may not be able to close the side panels? I really would like the to use the Alphacool Monsta 180mm Single for the front but not sure if it would be to wide and make the GPU length hit the Monsta rad? I can always go down to a 140mm rad or even a 120mm rad if I have to but I prefer a bigger front rad. I would like to use ONE LOOP if I can.

Asus Impact Mini ITX Z87
16gb Team Group 2666MHz
EVGA GTX 780 Classified Hrydro w/Backplate
Corsair AX860

I already have a Alphacool ST30 240 rad with GT1850's for top
I will be using the Bitspower AIZ87M6IITX Copper Water block for Maximus VI Impact - Nickel/Clear along with the Bitspower Universal RAM Clear/Black

And the case I want is pictured below.. All the help I can get would be great.. Thanks


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Hey guys I have been eying the BitFenix Phenom Mini-ITX Case High-Airflow Edition in White from Performance PCs. Before I pull the trigger on buying I want to make sure the following parts will fit with my build. I will be using the following specs below and I want to make sure if I use a Alphacool ST30 240 radiator for the top and not sure for the front intake radiator I should use? The GPU will be a EVGA GTX 780 Classified with the Hydro water block.
> The GPU is allot taller then vanilla card and I think longer as well. I want to make sure the top has enough clearance along with the length of the GPU wont hit the front intake radiator?
> I already have a Phobya XTREME 200 Radiator but was told I may not be able to close the side panels? I really would like the to use the Alphacool Monsta 180mm Single for the front but not sure if it would be to wide and make the GPU length hit the Monsta rad? I can always go down to a 140mm rad or even a 120mm rad if I have to but I prefer a bigger front rad. I would like to use ONE LOOP if I can.
> 
> Asus Impact Mini ITX Z87
> 16gb Team Group 2666MHz
> EVGA GTX 780 Classified Hrydro w/Backplate
> Corsair AX860
> 
> I already have a Alphacool ST30 240 rad with GT1850's for top
> I will be using the Bitspower AIZ87M6IITX Copper Water block for Maximus VI Impact - Nickel/Clear along with the Bitspower Universal RAM Clear/Black
> 
> And the case I want is pictured below.. All the help I can get would be great.. Thanks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey there,
It seems a lot of people are concerned with the Phobya fitting. I've seen some people do it, but I'm not sure if they had to move the front/side I/O.

Personally, I went with the Magicool 180mm Rad and a SilverStone AP182 in the front.

I've got a GTX 680 (10") and there's some room left, but not a lot. The rad is 35mm, the fan is 32mm (for a total of ~2.46"). I'm out of town for a week, so I can't give you an exact measurement, so I'm not sure with my fan and rad that I could fit another inch of GPU in there. Especially since the *Phobya is another 10mm thicker.*


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> Hey there,
> It seems a lot of people are concerned with the Phobya fitting. I've seen some people do it, but I'm not sure if they had to move the front/side I/O.
> 
> Personally, I went with the Magicool 180mm Rad and a SilverStone AP182 in the front.
> 
> I've got a GTX 680 (10") and there's some room left, but not a lot. The rad is 35mm, the fan is 32mm (for a total of ~2.46"). I'm out of town for a week, so I can't give you an exact measurement, so I'm not sure with my fan and rad that I could fit another inch of GPU in there. Especially since the *Phobya is another 10mm thicker.*
> 
> 
> 
> Well my EVGA GTX 780 Classy is 10.5" x 4.4" so I do not think it will work with anything bigger than a 140mm rad in front.
> I also already have that same fan myself but in black by SilverStone..
> I am going to give it a try through the egg because I just signed up with a Premier account if measurements don't work then they pay for shipping back.
> 
> Thanks for your help.. +Rep
Click to expand...


----------



## CrSt3r

you can laways offset your front mounting holes and install some nice 63mm thick radiator in P/P if you like


----------



## mrWiggy

Well, just about done this build, just saving some coin now for either a 290x or 780ti. Still unsure.

But for now , this is whats in there.

Asus Z87 VI Impact
4770
8GB Corsair XMP 1600mhz (another 8gb stick still to come)
2x ADATA 256GB SSD
CORSAIR 650watt RM Power supply
H100i Cooler
4 Fans
Runs at about 21 degrees idle and 66 after 24 hours of prime95.

Attached is some pics.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ANGELPUNISH3R

Heres my Phenom.


4770k With a H100
asus maximus 6 impact
16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum
Corsair AX860i Platinum Power Supply
2x 1TB samsung evos SSDs in raid
2x 480GB san disk SSDs in raid
AMD R9 295x2





Will be doing a custom water cooling loop once EK release blocks for the r9 295x2


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANGELPUNISH3R*
> 
> Heres my Phenom.
> *snip*
> 
> 
> Will be doing a custom water cooling loop once EK release blocks for the r9 295x2


DAT Card.


----------



## sascha1102

Build went on. had to do the top panel new with the other white one, because the cut out before doesn't look so good.
drilled little holes and filed them correct with a few hand files. top panel inside became black again, I/O panel screwed in, 2 Ikea Dioder RGB Stripes went in, cables running dowwn and go out of the case in the rear right bottom area (next to PSU area -drilled a little hole to route them out)
removed the newer mainboard frame, took the older version, cutted the middle hole out, used a U-chanel and mounted it again in with 3,2 x 8 stainless steel rivets.
builded a frame in the left area under the mainboard tray. then a cut out followed, to fit my Bitfenix Recon behin it. fits exactly in, but just 1mm space to the PSU side, when into the case.

front cut out will be perfectly filed, when I got the 230mm Specre Pro on monday.


----------



## CrSt3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANGELPUNISH3R*
> 
> Heres my Phenom.
> 
> 
> 4770k With a H100
> asus maximus 6 impact
> 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum
> Corsair AX860i Platinum Power Supply
> 2x 1TB samsung evos SSDs in raid
> 2x 480GB san disk SSDs in raid
> AMD R9 295x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be doing a custom water cooling loop once EK release blocks for the r9 295x2

















... *leaves crying*


----------



## valkeriefire

I am officially in the club. I've mostly completed my build.

Gigabyte GA-Z87N-Wifi
i7-4770k
EVGA GTX 780Ti SC
8gb Samsung RAM (already owned)
2x SSDs (1 for OS X, 1 for Windows, both already owned)
2x HDD (both hybrids, 1x500gb 1x1000gb)

To be purchased....
Corsair H105 or CM Siedon 240m
& some 160mm PSU, XP660 or X750 or similar.

I am currently using my EVGA 1000w G2 PSU, but I have it sticking out the back.


----------



## pony-tail

I just recently bought one of these ( Just the standard black one ) and I was "Gobsmacked" by the size of the thing . Simply put it is huge .
Most definitely overkill for what I intend putting in it .
Components are - Gigabyte GA-H87N-wifi
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 650 OC 1GB Video Card
Corsair 8 gig DDr3 1600 ram
Intel CORE i3 4340
Pioneer BluRay optical drive
Seagate 1Tb Hard drive.
I bought the Prodigy because it takes full size drives and it was relatively cheap . (compared to Lian Li and Silverstone that I normally use.)
And I was trying to keep costs down.


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> Hey there,
> It seems a lot of people are concerned with the Phobya fitting. I've seen some people do it, but I'm not sure if they had to move the front/side I/O.
> 
> Personally, I went with the Magicool 180mm Rad and a SilverStone AP182 in the front.
> 
> I've got a GTX 680 (10") and there's some room left, but not a lot. The rad is 35mm, the fan is 32mm (for a total of ~2.46"). I'm out of town for a week, so I can't give you an exact measurement, so I'm not sure with my fan and rad that I could fit another inch of GPU in there. Especially since the *Phobya is another 10mm thicker.*


I have a slightly more severe problem. I have the gtx 770 which is a fraction longer than your card I think. And with the alphacool 180mm (45mm think) and the air penetrator (33mm thick) it simply will not fit. Going to have to off set the rad mount lol


----------



## FifthRocketeer

My build so far. Front rad is not in yet. As it will not fit with the card. Need to off set the mounting holes


----------



## Aventadoor

Ive been thinking about buying a Prodigy/Phenom cause I would really love a smaller case.
But sound is my main issue. Currently I own a Fatal Design Arc 2 XL, which I dislike very much, and its not very silent either, atleast not the included fans and so on. My main concern is idle sound, when im only listening to music, id prefer it to be pretty silent.
My problem is that I own a 3570K cpu, so motherboard options are very limited.

Whats your guys suggestion for a decently silent Prodigy/Phenom build?
Can the Micro ATX version be silent enough?


----------



## Duality92

My Prodigy with 3x fractal design 140mms is pretty damn silent


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Ive been thinking about buying a Prodigy/Phenom cause I would really love a smaller case.
> But sound is my main issue. Currently I own a Fatal Design Arc 2 XL, which I dislike very much, and its not very silent either, atleast not the included fans and so on. My main concern is idle sound, when im only listening to music, id prefer it to be pretty silent.
> My problem is that I own a 3570K cpu, so motherboard options are very limited.
> 
> Whats your guys suggestion for a decently silent Prodigy/Phenom build?
> Can the Micro ATX version be silent enough?


Your requirements are nearly the same as mine - very quiet. To the m ATX versions of the Prodigy or Phenom I can't tell you anything. But the mITX versions you can reallly get quiet - but depends on the hardware that should go inside.

for the 3570K (1155 socket) you can use nearly any Z77 mITX board. if you won't OC, you can also go with a H77 version. that depends on which and how many ports you need. I will use just an Core I3-4330 (1150 socket). so I could take a H87 board, but I needed 6 SATA ports, so I took a Z87 board.

would you use the internal board graphic or one of your extra GPUs? do you need the optical driva bay?

Which cpu cooler would you choose? a tower or again a CLC watercooling unit? If so, you could use your H100i in top.
as fans I'm using Noiseblockers Blacksilent pro PWM fans in 120 and 140mm - very quiet and good performance. in IDLE, you can't here them if spinning to max 1000 RPM.
I will use 1x 140mm in rear, 2 on the H100i in push (out). in the front you can also use a 140mm version or a 200 / 230mm Bitfenix Spectre (non pro) and reduce the RPM.


----------



## wgoldingful

I just bought this front mesh to my prodigy:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00ANJQZCK/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I received this instead:

http://media.bestofmicro.com/D/I/384102/original/bitfenix-prodigy-panel.jpg *(in orange)*

The colour's a little off in comparison to the case, and I paid a premiumhttp://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-103-BX&tool=3] as stated in this review[/URL]:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-103-BX&tool=3

On closer inspection, it looks like the product I saw on Amazon was a closed black front cover rather than a mesh, e.g. the black version of this:

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0313/8937/products/Bitfenix_Prodigy_Front_panel_orange_white_solid_6e28e5df-3aa1-4e12-ba68-7f9a42d1a017_1024x1024.png?v=1392920791

Here's more pics. Can anybody confirm whether the black front panels on the right are mesh or closed? Thanks in advance.

http://cdn5.thinkcomputers.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/75.png

http://www.dvhardware.net/news/2012/bitfenix_prodigy_new_color_panels.jpg


----------



## wgoldingful

I just bought this front mesh to my prodigy:

I received this instead: *(in orange)*

The colour's a little off in comparison to the case, and I paid a premium as stated in this review:

On closer inspection, it looks like the product I saw on Amazon was a closed black front cover rather than a mesh, e.g. the black version of this:

Here's more pics. Can anybody confirm whether the black front panels on the right are mesh or closed? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wgoldingful*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this front mesh to my prodigy:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00ANJQZCK/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I received this instead:
> 
> http://media.bestofmicro.com/D/I/384102/original/bitfenix-prodigy-panel.jpg *(in orange)*
> 
> The colour's a little off in comparison to the case, and I paid a premiumhttp://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-103-BX&tool=3] as stated in this review[/URL]:
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-103-BX&tool=3
> 
> On closer inspection, it looks like the product I saw on Amazon was a closed black front cover rather than a mesh, e.g. the black version of this:
> 
> http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0313/8937/products/Bitfenix_Prodigy_Front_panel_orange_white_solid_6e28e5df-3aa1-4e12-ba68-7f9a42d1a017_1024x1024.png?v=1392920791
> 
> 
> Here's more pics. Can anybody confirm whether the black front panels on the right are mesh or closed? Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://cdn5.thinkcomputers.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/75.png
> 
> http://www.dvhardware.net/news/2012/bitfenix_prodigy_new_color_panels.jpg


The 4 left front panels are the Mesh versions and the next 6 are the closed front panels in white and black. you also can see it at the coloured frame arround, because there are the ventilation holes. the coloured frame at the mesh version is closed.

If you received the wrong panel, why you didn't sent it back for changing to the correct one? I see you have the orange case, why did you need a new front? or was the original orange front broken?


----------



## wgoldingful

We discussed earlier about ventilation of closed vs mesh panels, remember? I thought the black panel was a better designed mesh front (it's listed as that too).

However, with the mesh I'm only seeing differences of 1-4 C under load. (74->70 for 3570k).


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wgoldingful*
> 
> We discussed earlier about ventilation of closed vs mesh panels, remember? I thought the black panel was a better designed mesh front (it's listed as that too).
> 
> However, with the mesh I'm only seeing differences of 1-4 C under load. (74->70 for 3570k).


Same here, just bought a new front for my prodigy recently, decided to make it more silent.


----------



## dougp

I really wish that they'd release the Phenom side panels / front panels. No idea why they won't.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wgoldingful*
> 
> We discussed earlier about ventilation of closed vs mesh panels, remember? I thought the black panel was a better designed mesh front (it's listed as that too).
> 
> However, with the mesh I'm only seeing differences of 1-4 C under load. (74->70 for 3570k).


Oh sorry dude, I forgot your name. just 1-4° C difference between both front panels? hm, at my fathers one, the difference between closed and mesh front was about 7 degrees. he now uses the mesh again.

my front is nearly done. cutted a 20 cm hole in the front case metal, them the same to the plastic honeycomb frame on front panel. infront of this will come soon another 3mm thick plate with a 19 cm cutout for the 230/200 spectre pro behind. then a demciflex filter in ftont of this - I think I choose the round one with 225mm. the complete Prodigy set with 4 filters is useless for me, because I don't need the left side mesh and the rear mesh.

missing parts (CPU, CPU Cooler and PSU) will be ordered this night, because then no shipping costs. Ram I first use my actual Crucial Ballistix Tactical taser r/g 8GB Set - which normaly is sold to my brother. He gets it in first week of june, then I order new 16 GB set DDR3-1866 Tactical Taser yellow, without LEDs


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> I really wish that they'd release the Phenom side panels / front panels. No idea why they won't.


I think, because there are just 2 colour versions of this case and it has been sold really baldy till now, in comparsion to the Prodigy. (perhaps due to the higher price - it's just a Prodigy inside with other front, sides und missing ODD slot


----------



## Zyzzyx

[/URL]

Couple notes: phobya 200 fit in front with a slim fan and the removal of the USB 3 ports. Sound and power fit ok. Pretty sure my maximus waterblock is not on well or the delid job wasn't great, as I see fairly high temps on at least one core, around 74 at 1.3v, and haven't tested with Aida. Have not experimented too much with leaving fans on high. R9 290 never goes above 55c.


----------



## underdog1799

I am currently trying to reconfigure my prodigy, but I have one 3.5 inch hard drive that I don't know where to place. I want to get rid of the hard drive cage, but I still want to use my 3.5 inch hard drive. Anyone have any ideas (if you have pictures, thats even better)


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *underdog1799*
> 
> I am currently trying to reconfigure my prodigy, but I have one 3.5 inch hard drive that I don't know where to place. I want to get rid of the hard drive cage, but I still want to use my 3.5 inch hard drive. Anyone have any ideas (if you have pictures, thats even better)


That depends on what you want to reconfigure or want to change inside.
If you want to keep all your installed hardware, just without the hdd cage, you could turn the front arround



then the drive bay is on bottom. you could fit into here your 3,5" HDD or, if you would use a optical drive, just let the HDD in the Bitfenix plastic frame and mount it onto the ODD cage with double sided power tape.

 

also, you have the possibility to mount now a 240 rad on top, if wanted later.


----------



## underdog1799

Thanks sascha, I didn't think of doing that... Here is my problem though. I have a Coolermaster 200mm fan in front, I want to do a Corsair H100i up top, I have 2 SSD's on the side bracket, and a modular (very long) power supply. So I don't exactly have room to fit the optical bracket on the bottom. I was wondering if anyone has put the hard drive next to the power supply or something


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *underdog1799*
> 
> Thanks sascha, I didn't think of doing that... Here is my problem though. I have a Coolermaster 200mm fan in front, I want to do a Corsair H100i up top, I have 2 SSD's on the side bracket, and a modular (very long) power supply. So I don't exactly have room to fit the optical bracket on the bottom. I was wondering if anyone has put the hard drive next to the power supply or something


Ah, ok. So if you want to use the H100i in the top, the ODD cage will be removed. the 200mm CM front fan can stay, the 2 SSD's also can stay in right side panel. If you have a long PSU- do you then have the newer Prodigy version with the Cut out middle area behind the PSU, or the older closed one?. I think the newer one. If you have a long PSU, you could also use longer screws from the rear, so the PSu sticks out at rear a bit more - or a changed PSU Bracket (for example something similar as the CM Haf XB has.
Then you could just mount the HDD in the Bottom area, where now trhe HDD cage is. should fit.

putting the HDD next to the PSU could be difficult. I'd tried it out, because for my Single 3,5" HDD it would be perfect, but it won't fit in. So I choose the version in the pictures before - was first possible, after I moved the I/O panel to the top.

completed pics will follow, when build is completely finished.


----------



## underdog1799

I do have the newer version with the cutout, and I have extended the back plate too. Would I have to drill holes in the bottom of the case to mount it? Also there is an issue where my power cable for the hard drive won't reach (since it is connected to the 2 SSD's as well)


----------



## sascha1102

for the SATA power cable to your HDD, you could just use a short expansion cable.
For Sata data cable - use a no angled Sata one (so a straight one), you don't need to drill new holes in the bottom. just leave the HDD in the plastic frame, put doublesided mounting tape under it and your done. so you also could easiely remove the frame from this position, if you want to change other things


----------



## aRkangeLPT

You can always make it like this.


----------



## underdog1799

How did you do this? What type of tray is that hard drive sitting in? And where did you get those fancy wire management bracket things? Has anyone ever put their hard drive next to the power supply?


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Well its all done. Took me a while. Mail due to lack of time.

- i5 2500k oc 4.9
- 8Gb corsair vengeance
- p8z77-i
- 240Gb ssd
- EVGA gtx 770

Top has a koolance 280mm shroud with a black ice 280mm X 60 mm.
And the front is a 180mm alphacool 45mm thick rad in the front.






So that's me done. Hope you like it.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FifthRocketeer*
> 
> Well its all done. Took me a while. Mail due to lack of time.
> 
> - i5 2500k oc 4.9
> - 8Gb corsair vengeance
> - p8z77-i
> - 240Gb ssd
> - EVGA gtx 770
> 
> Top has a koolance 280mm shroud with a black ice 280mm X 60 mm.
> And the front is a 180mm alphacool 45mm thick rad in the front.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's me done. Hope you like it.


Nice and clean. Good placement on the temperature displays directly on the side panel.


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Thanks. I ended up painting that side panel and stripping it back to metal 3 times lol, ended up using a paint called plasti dip. It's frigging amazing rubber type paint. And it gives you a very slightly textured soft touch finish like the handles. Using it on all builds from now on


----------



## mrWiggy

that sounds cool. i will have to look into that paint. also considering a repaint on my case


----------



## cm93

Hey guys, first post ever on OC.net.

I'm nearing the end of my Prodigy Mini-ITX build, and was wondering if it is possible to mount a 3.5" HDD using the holes in the case for the HDD cage.
I only have one 3.5" HDD, and it feels like all that plastic from the rest of the cage is such a hindrance. Where have you seen others mount theirs?

I would feel the removal of the cage would somewhat improve airflow slightly, and would make the case look better.


----------



## Bollum

Here is my build, nothing really special.
Specs:
i5 4670k, Currently running at stock GHz
Asus Z87i-Pro Motherboard
MSI GTX 760, really love this card, not to expensive and good specs.
Kingston HyperX Beast 2x4GB Sticks at 1866 Mhz
Cooler for the CPU is the Corsair H60
Samsung Evo 120GB for OS and BF4
300 GB HDD WD Blue for all my games
1TB HDD WD Green for all the junk that nobody cares about
620W power supply from Silver Power


----------



## sascha1102

looks really good. is your board a asus z87i or z97i? your right panel is looking the same as I first planed it at left side. is it real Glas or plexi? how thick is it - 3 or 4mm? is it clear or with a mirror Film? can't See it exactly, when light is on. fixed with magnetic power tape? how do you use the I/O panel buttons in the Front without cut outs?


----------



## Bollum

Thanks. It's z87i. Just got it replaced after a failure. Thank god I had warranty on it. The window Is acrylic, but I guess that goes under plexi glass. First time cutting so not perfect edges, but I'm happy with the finish. It's around 3mm thick. It's a grey tinted color, that's why it kinda looks like a mirrored glass. And yes, magneticstrips. The ODD cap on the case is my power button. I have a small switch on the back so when I push the ODD cap in I hit that button the the PC powers on. I had no need for the two extra USB 3.0 ports and the Audio and Microphone jack.


----------



## sascha1102

what issue did you have with your board? have the same since 2 Weeks, but not tested it yet, because missing parts are first here wjthin end of next week.


----------



## Bollum

To be honest I have no idea what the problem was, but I was just sitting there on the internet and the PC just shut down. Tried booting up again but with no luck. Did troubleshoot the whole machine. Found out the it could only be the mobo. So sent it back to the retailer and got a new one back.

But overall its a really good mobo.


----------



## dodo21x

Guys (and Girls), reference GPU cooler on aftermarket for Prodigy stock case?

My one at the minute


----------



## sascha1102

*ADD ME*

Here my finished build from the outside (inside pics follow in a few days)

complete case glossy lack black from outside


here still missing (but ordered) :
- Demciflex 225mm filter round
- 5,25" bay area. Frame with 3,5" Hot Swap bay + slimline optical drive
- lower Flexifibre frame cutted to small plates
- 4cm high rubber feet (will become lack black, too
- Metal 7 port USB 2.0 Hub under the case (because you can't have enough USB ports)


- 280mm Demciflex filter just on top when PC is off - so no dust can go in
- if PC is on, filter is removed, while 2x 120mm fans blowing out
- I/O panel moved to top right


- left panel with big 2mm glas (no plexi or acrylic) window, mirror film from inside


- panel completely closed
- I/O panel area closed - moved to top panel


- filed PSU filter area straight and used a Demciflex 140mm magnetic filter


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Well I have my PC finally set up, even though I finished building it days ago lol

Time to play some ARMA 3











I realise the pics I have posted are not the best quality, But only have the camera on my phone.

Been having a look back through some of the photos on the thread, there are some truly impressive Builds. The Prodigy is a joy to build in, even if wiring is a massive headache


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I made the CPU 8pin cable a tad shorter. Will be working on the GPU next once I get some more sleeving.


Look at all of that wiring!







Sucks, but I am working on it slowly since I'm sleeving it and doing custom lengths for everything needed so don't freak out.







lol

Build Log in sig


----------



## mynameisjunn

still working on the side panels, planning to move the power button, still looking for memory ram, waiting for the money lol


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FifthRocketeer*
> 
> Thanks. I ended up painting that side panel and stripping it back to metal 3 times lol, ended up using a paint called plasti dip. It's frigging amazing rubber type paint. And it gives you a very slightly textured soft touch finish like the handles. Using it on all builds from now on


I painted mine with silver spray paint, looks good though I wish it was a bit lighter color to match aluminum. Oh well, if I ever want to go back to white, I will just use carbon fiber vinyl.


----------



## Elixire

i have recently been building my rig, already got a prodigy m for my case and a corsair H105 for my close loop cooler, im checking for a bitfinex recon and i dont think the clearance is enough

anyone who have experienced installing same components at one rig kindly give me advises. i dont want to modify the case just yet, but if i have to, kindly give me some tips

thanks in advance


----------



## mrWiggy

Did some wire clean up on my machine. Just waiting for the gpu now. also hid the ssd's in the power supply cable management area.


Spoiler: Click to see pics!
















What are your thoughts? Sorry for quality of pictures, iphone4s not the best


----------



## CrSt3r

So much room







... why even bother getting a Prodigy than ?









Couldve picked a SFF Case with lower dimensions ^^

Very clean


----------



## mrWiggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> So much room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... why even bother getting a Prodigy than ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldve picked a SFF Case with lower dimensions ^^
> 
> Very clean


thanks. Its for the future, looking at getting a full custom water loop going. Pending the next item, the 290x so.. once i have that, then i will start doing the waterbuild. on the right side of the case i want to do a rad on the bottom, rad on the front and rad on the top, with just a single exhaust at the back. i was also think of adding more storage, but i primary use a 12tb nas, so i dunno yet.


----------



## kstud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrWiggy*
> 
> Did some wire clean up on my machine. Just waiting for the gpu now. also hid the ssd's in the power supply cable management area.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click to see pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts? Sorry for quality of pictures, iphone4s not the best


Clean build but too much free space...get the watercooling set up ASAP. As it stands, that system is a hotdog in the hallway.

Here's what my system looks like with everything installed:



Specs:
- Prodigy with Bitfenix 230mm pro front and S-flex D 800 rpm rear exhaust with 1 S-flex D 800 rpm cooling the mobo and surrounding components.
- H220 with 4 x S-flex D 800 rpm push pull
- 3570k @ 4.8 ghz 1.33v
- Asus p8z77-i
- Crucial Ballistix Tactical 8gb (2 x 4gb) @ 1866 (8-8-8-28-1)
- Seagate 600 240gb ssd
- 6 year old corsair hx 520w
- Gigabyte gtx 780 @ 1241 / 7000, 1.21v


----------



## mrWiggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kstud*
> 
> Clean build but too much free space...get the watercooling set up ASAP. As it stands, that system is a hotdog in the hallway.
> 
> Here's what my system looks like with everything installed:
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> - Prodigy with Bitfenix 230mm pro front and S-flex D 800 rpm rear exhaust with 1 S-flex D 800 rpm cooling the mobo and surrounding components.
> - H220 with 4 x S-flex D 800 rpm push pull
> - 3570k @ 4.8 ghz 1.33v
> - Asus p8z77-i
> - Crucial Ballistix Tactical 8gb (2 x 4gb) @ 1866 (8-8-8-28-1)
> - Seagate 600 240gb ssd
> - 6 year old corsair hx 520w
> - Gigabyte gtx 780 @ 1241 / 7000, 1.21v


thanks man! and wow thats jammed pack full of goodeness. I like the push pull you have on the h220. nice!

Ya, saving up for the 290x then, ill start saving for waterblocks and acrylic, d5 pump, ek fittings ect.. all in good time


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Does anyone know any US laser cutters? All of the ones I knew are no longer available or something and White Light Laser never seems to respond.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Depends on what you need done


----------



## BabylonDown

Just about complete with my Prodigy build. Couple more things to do, but here it is so far.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kstud*
> 
> Here's what my system looks like with everything installed:
> 
> 
> Specs:
> - Prodigy with Bitfenix 230mm pro front and S-flex D 800 rpm rear exhaust with 1 S-flex D 800 rpm cooling the mobo and surrounding components.
> - H220 with 4 x S-flex D 800 rpm push pull
> - 3570k @ 4.8 ghz 1.33v
> - Asus p8z77-i
> - Crucial Ballistix Tactical 8gb (2 x 4gb) @ 1866 (8-8-8-28-1)
> - Seagate 600 240gb ssd
> - 6 year old corsair hx 520w
> - Gigabyte gtx 780 @ 1241 / 7000, 1.21v


I think you need to do a bit cable rooting on the picure above. looks a bit messy.

My build from inside is now also done. Here a few pictures.
















Front demciflex 225mm round filter still missing. RGB LEDs here set to yelow

H100i radiator putted to outside, rear area from original Prodigy filter holder cutted away. builded a little frame arround the rad, so no dust can get in arround the rad. both Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro PWM running at 1000 RPM - no sound to hear. CPU Temp 24°C on IDLE - have to see how it is in summer, because living under the roof.

What do you think about cable managment?

perhaps later will follow a little graphic card - normally for me is the IGPU enough (no gaming)


----------



## glydersid

Just like to share my Phenom build. Still need to sort out some cable sleeving and management.


----------



## mrWiggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glydersid*
> 
> Just like to share my Phenom build. Still need to sort out some cable sleeving and management.


nice man! looks good


----------



## nepToon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glydersid*
> 
> Just like to share my Phenom build. Still need to sort out some cable sleeving and management.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is a very beautiful build! Got more pictures?


----------



## glydersid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrWiggy*
> 
> nice man! looks good


Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> That is a very beautiful build! Got more pictures?


Thanks. Will post more once I have sorted out the cables.


----------



## boontje3

maybe this has been asked but can you apply the sidepannels from a prodigy mini itx on to the phenom mini itx ?


----------



## glydersid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boontje3*
> 
> maybe this has been asked but can you apply the sidepannels from a prodigy mini itx on to the phenom mini itx ?


No you can't, unfortunately. The Phenom side panel has an extending wing at the top. I wish it would though since I was planning to use my old Prodigy side window for my Phenom.


----------



## boontje3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glydersid*
> 
> No you can't, unfortunately. The Phenom side panel has an extending wing at the top. I wish it would though since I was planning to use my old Prodigy side window for my Phenom.


ah that's a shame I was planning to buy 1 from a prodigy
Now I will have to do by myself

thx for the awnser


----------



## Lu(ky

Hey guys I just received my 2 x cases from PPC's one of them modded MiniITX first picture and I got a MicroATX one in white as well. All I have to do which ever one I decide to go with just remove the front panel and swap it out etc.. I really like the MicroATX version better because it will show off my Bitpower CPU and Memory waterblocks better vs it on the MiniITX case because the VRM is blocking it when it is in the flat position. Here are some ideas I was thinking of doing moving the PSU to the rear and moving the Asus Impact up 2 x cards slots still having room for my 240 rad at top and able to put another 240 rad in the front area. Any ideas are welcome









FRONT

MiniITX case see VRM will be blocking water blocks

Normal MicroATX

MicroATX PSU moved


----------



## Mel0ns

So, ive been thinking about getting myself a Phenom mATX since i need to be able to move my case around from now on. The PSU i have now is a CM V850 which is 170mm, and i guess that will be a problem with a 290 tri-x card? Would it work if i put it in the second PCI-e slot in the Gene VII? If i do that i guess the H100i is out of the question as well, since the gpu comes too close to the top?

In short: my thought has been to buy a Phenom mATX, Gene VII, fit my CM V850 with a tri-x 290 and buy a new H80i. Will it do the job?


----------



## Z Overlord

so only one of my front panel USB ports work in my Bitfenix Prodigy, any suggestions?


----------



## mcdogi

I did some modification with my pc


----------



## iCrap

my work in progress prodigy


----------



## mrWiggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcdogi*
> 
> I did some modification with my pc


love the screen! like it should of always been there! well done


----------



## Regamaster

Hey everyone, love the thread it's been a great help. Kinda late but I thought I'd finally check in and give an update from my old post to show how things are looking now.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regamaster*
> 
> They really need to hurry up and release more Z87 itx boards already.. I've got a brand spanking new Prodigy and other components that are just waiting to be built and it's driving me insane just staring at it!






I know it's not the best example in this thread but it definitely gets the job done (specs in sig) and I'm very happy with the outcome.


----------



## sascha1102

a simple and clean build. like it. it's not always a big water cooling loop needed.


----------



## ccRicers

Those white LED fans look great in there.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Anyone here done a Bitfenix Phenom M X79 build?

I ordered a Bitfenix Phenom M in white earlier today and I am really excited to get it, I will put a Asus Rampage IV Gene and a 3930K inside, together with 16 GB of RAM. I will also do 2x MSI Lightning R9 290X's and everything will be water cooled within a few weeks. I will do external radiators, pump and reservoir. I am also hoping to get my EVGA G2 1300W in there together with 1x SSD and 1x 3,5" HDD.

Anyone done something similar?


----------



## SFF-Tek

New watercooled BitFenix Prodigy mITX here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1494980/project-log-seduction-bitfenix-prodigy-green-mitx



Enjoy!


----------



## Sannakji

Can a 3.5" be screwed to the bottom of the case? Can't get Bitfenix's own fan controller and a 120 rad in the front of the case other wise.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> Can a 3.5" be screwed to the bottom of the case? Can't get Bitfenix's own fan controller and a 120 rad in the front of the case other wise.


if you drill 4 new holes in the bottom - surrely. or just use one of the hdd frames and use double sided mounting tape. you can mount a dan controler in the odd bay top and a 120mm rad too, just no 2nd 120mm fan then. if if doesn't fit, you could just drill 4 new holes in the front, that it fits. nearly everything is possible.


----------



## Sannakji

So, no. Great job once again Bitfenix! And yeah no... I can't fit even one 120 up front with a rad never mind too. It is either blocked by the HDD cage or it blocks the drive bay for the fan controller


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> So, no. Great job once again Bitfenix! And yeah no... I can't fit even one 120 up front with a rad never mind too. It is either blocked by the HDD cage or it blocks the drive bay for the fan controller


Could you give a few more details, what other hardware should go inside the Case (think it will be a Prodigy mini ITX). is it closed radiator (f.e. H60) or a custom loop? what cpu, how many 3,5" HDDs, no optical drive i think....

if you need the odd cage, you can just mount 1 fan in the front. 120, 140, 200 or 230.

if it is a closed loop watercooling, I would recommend fitting it in the rear area as exhaust or in the rear top area behind the ODD cage. in the front then a bigger fan, to get enough cool air inside the case.


----------



## Sannakji

There's a H80i taking up the rear exhaust and blocks any fan usage of the back top slot, and an AIO 770 whose rad and fan I can't seem to put anywhere without blocking the drive bay or HDD cage. It should be very possible; however Bitfenix in their infinite wisdom has not put 120mm mounting holes where they should be for this setup.


----------



## ccRicers

My most important component for my next build has arrived, and my Bitfenix Prodigy case has a purpose again! I won't say what it is exactly, but think Big Bro' Prodigy, but even _bigger..._


----------



## Gobigorgohome

I got the Bitfenix Phenom M today, sadly it will be returned because of a few problems due to too big components. The EVGA G2 1300W with 2x R9 290X's did not go into it without issues, even if I had done some modification to get the PSU in I would have extremely little space to the GPU's.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> There's a H80i taking up the rear exhaust and blocks any fan usage of the back top slot, and an AIO 770 whose rad and fan I can't seem to put anywhere without blocking the drive bay or HDD cage. It should be very possible; however Bitfenix in their infinite wisdom has not put 120mm mounting holes where they should be for this setup.


After looking into your problem, you will just have 2 possibiities in the front:
1) drill 4 new mounting holes centered, that the radiator fits between the upper ODD cage and the lower HDD cage.
2) turn the front panel arround, as I did. then you have the original 120mm holes to mount a fan and the rad. in the lower area you now have 2 variations. first mount the complete ODD cage in lower area and put the hdd cage above - but could now also be very tight.

better would be, if you just want a fan controler in the ODD bay, if you cut the lengh down and just screw it on with the 4 front screws. cut it to the lengh, that the complete hdd cage can stay at the bottom. I now use it exact this way. mounted the hdd cage with 2 3,5" hdds and in front is a fan controler. (I just use a 230mm fan in front instead of a rad. my 240 rad is on top.

you also have now the possibility to mount the 120 rad in front top. you just have to drill out all the rivets, that fix the front metal panel. then use a rivet pliers with 3,2mm rivets with a countersunk head.

what fan controler are you using?

the Bitfenix Recon, if used, due to their aluminium cooling blocks will fit very tight. I first unscrewed the cooling blocks and cutted 8-10 mm away. then screwd them on again and it fitted perfect. now my recon went to an old shuttle xpc (in sleeping room) and I just use an older Zalman controler just to see the power load of my pc

one of these variations will be one of the only ways, to fit your 120 rad inside to your other components


----------



## Sannakji

I could go and by a saw or drill... but I think instead I'll go get a case that's a bit better thought through and sell this prodigy. Probably will go with a mid-tower with itx support.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> I could go and by a saw or drill... but I think instead I'll go get a case that's a bit better thought through and sell this prodigy. Probably will go with a mid-tower with itx support.


Yeah, if you go with a bigger case, you'll be on the save side. i figuered out, that you must plan very exactly, what all should go inside the prodigy. then you have to look into hardware, that all would fit.

normally all Midi towers have the possibilty to mount ATX, Micro ATX or mini ITX


----------



## sascha1102

changed the internal a bit back. removed the ODD cage in lower area and fitted the hdd cage again in, because of my 2nd media hdd. the LG DVD Brive I now use externally under the case. cutted in right bottom a little hole, to route data and power cable for dvd drive to outside.
the Recon fan controler, first next to PSU on left side, went out to another pc. the zalman controler now is in the front, but not fixed correctly till now. (last pic)

the front filter now arrived. the colour fits perfect to the lack black case colour


----------



## APhamX

*4770k w/ Noctua NH-D14, 2 x 4 TB HDD, 480gb SSD, Seasonic 750 Watt PSU, Dual 7950 CF? Will it fit?*

Alright, so I have a corsair obsidian 650d, and I really don't want to bring it to my dorm. So I'm thinking, scrap my current asrock z87 extreme 6 motherboard, sell it and buy a bitfenix Prodigy M case (getting it for free because my Uncle doesn't want to build an HTPC anymore, opted for chromecast).

So I understand the HDD can fit at the bottom, and someone has gotten the noctua NH-D14 to fit. However, it looks like without a DVD drive, I can put in my dual 7950 Powercolor PCS+. And as for the ssd, I guess I can just attach it to the side? Going a little overkill here? Haha.


----------



## BigHurt

is there a dedicated prodigy m thread? i cant seem to find it...


----------



## Infinite Jest

I've been thinking about moving over to matx and the current tiger direct deal on the Prodigy M has me thinking about buying it. I have a few questions:

Would a hyper 212+ fit?
Would RAM with ripjaws heatsink fit?
Any recommendations for a mobo specifically for this case with a 1155 socket?

I'm coming from a HAF 922,but I really need to downsize and don't take advantage of most of the space anyway.

EDIT: Mobo is the greatest question at this point. I ordered the case, so I'm scouring the web for info. Looking for a M-ATX preferably under $100 (don't mind used) with USB 3.0 and 2x PCI (i'm fine with z68 as well).


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APhamX*
> 
> *4770k w/ Noctua NH-D14, 2 x 4 TB HDD, 480gb SSD, Seasonic 750 Watt PSU, Dual 7950 CF? Will it fit?*
> 
> Alright, so I have a corsair obsidian 650d, and I really don't want to bring it to my dorm. So I'm thinking, scrap my current asrock z87 extreme 6 motherboard, sell it and buy a bitfenix Prodigy M case (getting it for free because my Uncle doesn't want to build an HTPC anymore, opted for chromecast).
> 
> So I understand the HDD can fit at the bottom, and someone has gotten the noctua NH-D14 to fit. However, it looks like without a DVD drive, I can put in my dual 7950 Powercolor PCS+. And as for the ssd, I guess I can just attach it to the side? Going a little overkill here? Haha.


Sounds like you are ready to switch over to me!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigHurt*
> 
> is there a dedicated prodigy m thread? i cant seem to find it...


No there isn't a dedicated Prodigy M thread, this one is for the Prodigy, Prodigy M, Phenom, and the Phenom M since the structure of the cases is pretty much the same.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I've been thinking about moving over to matx and the current tiger direct deal on the Prodigy M has me thinking about buying it. I have a few questions:
> 
> Would a hyper 212+ fit?
> Would RAM with ripjaws heatsink fit?
> Any recommendations for a mobo specifically for this case with a 1155 socket?
> 
> I'm coming from a HAF 922,but I really need to downsize and don't take advantage of most of the space anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Mobo is the greatest question at this point. I ordered the case, so I'm scouring the web for info. Looking for a M-ATX preferably under $100 (don't mind used) with USB 3.0 and 2x PCI (i'm fine with z68 as well).


Ebay and the Marketplace are your friends, the Marketplace more so than Ebay though.


----------



## APhamX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Sounds like you are ready to switch over to me!


I'm really worried that the bottom legs will deform though. The case itself is heavy enough, adding all that in there, I feel like it will lean or something. Also... the handles hurt to use on the case alone. Has anyone found any creative ways to carry it? Even the bottom legs are flimsy.


----------



## CrSt3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APhamX*
> 
> I'm really worried that the bottom legs will deform though. The case itself is heavy enough, adding all that in there, I feel like it will lean or something. Also... the handles hurt to use on the case alone. Has anyone found any creative ways to carry it? Even the bottom legs are flimsy.


I only can tell you about my mITX Prodigy ... but let me say it this way.

18kg and holding up fine ... or 39.68lbs


----------



## Sindre2104

Those bottom feet are suprisingly strong








Here is my build:
-i5 4670
-Dual 240mm 60mm thick rads
-450ml Aquacomputer res with D5 pump
-GTX 780 @ 1525/1700 1.525 Volts
-Ssd and a 3.5 inch hdd
-Asus impact board
-Custom sleeving with mdpc sleeving
-1000w northq psu
-And obviously a bitphenix prodigy only slightly modified

Some of the pictures i have taken of it








Enjoy!


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Those bottom feet are suprisingly strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my build:
> -i5 4670
> -Dual 240mm 60mm thick rads
> -450ml Aquacomputer res with D5 pump
> -GTX 780 @ 1525/1700 1.525 Volts
> -Ssd and a 3.5 inch hdd
> -Asus impact board
> -Custom sleeving with mdpc sleeving
> -1000w northq psu
> -And obviously a bitphenix prodigy only slightly modified
> 
> Some of the pictures i have taken of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


May I ask how you mounted the front rad and fans? How does it attach to the case? I was thinking of doing something similar since I'm lacking room in the case.


----------



## CrSt3r

I only can assume, but i did something similar.

The front panel comes off an you got the rigid steel mesh frame in the front. Pretty easy to mount fans on this. Cut holes in mesh for better airflow and youre good to go.

I wanted everything mounted on the inside. So i went with the premounted Res and D5 on a 140mm Rad from Aquacomputer in the top. 240mm Aquacomputer in the front. Barely fits with some minor modding ^^


----------



## Scotty99

Does anyone have this filter from demciflex?

http://www.demcifilter.com/p0296/Bitfenix-Prodigy-Side-Dust-Filter-.aspx

Its for the side panel, i was wondering if it is thin enough to put on the inside of the case and not interfere with the GPU.

Thanks.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> May I ask how you mounted the front rad and fans? How does it attach to the case? I was thinking of doing something similar since I'm lacking room in the case.


I just marked off the new holes i needed to mount the radiator and driled/cut the mesh, didnt bother with
cutting away the mesh for beter airflow as this is already an overkill watercooling setup for me ^^


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Does anyone have this filter from demciflex?
> 
> http://www.demcifilter.com/p0296/Bitfenix-Prodigy-Side-Dust-Filter-.aspx
> 
> Its for the side panel, i was wondering if it is thin enough to put on the inside of the case and not interfere with the GPU.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't have a set for the Prodigy (Case is on its way!), but I do for the HAF 922. These are very thin filters. I'd venture to say that you'd be fine.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I don't have a set for the Prodigy (Case is on its way!), but I do for the HAF 922. These are very thin filters. I'd venture to say that you'd be fine.


Sweet thanks for the pic, im confident it will fit now : )


----------



## General Fumoffu

Hi everyone just have a little question i'm gonna build my fist ITX case and I just wanted to know witch is the best power supply for this case because I can't seem to find a decent one that fit's in the only one I have found is the Corsair CS750 80PLUS Gold (86 mm x 150 mm x 140 mm) . First I was tending for the Cool Master V850 GOLD but it's dimensions are 86mm x 150mmx 170 mm is it too big ?


----------



## dimbidim

The ultimate PSU for Small form factor are the new Silverstone Strider Gold S series which range from 550W to 850W:

The 550 and 650W models are 140mm deep:
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=351&area=en
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=350&area=en

The 750 and 850 models are 150mm deep:
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=447&area=en
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=448&area=en


----------



## General Fumoffu

Yep and it's available in france i'm gonna take the 850w thanks .


----------



## dimbidim

Yes I found it on Materiel.net (I'm from Belgium french speaking part







).


----------



## mangaeva

Finally the time has come. Got a good job and a salary which made it possible to realize my "dream". Building my first PC that is.
Had so many ideas in these last 2 years and of course a lot of things were depending on the market. What is cheaper, what looks the way I want it to look etc etc.

I wanted to share it with you all. I still don't have a name for it, but it will come. (I like to name my stuff)





Bitfenix Phenom M white case ITX
EVGA Geforce GTX 760 with back plate
Intel Core i5 4430 3,0 Ghz Socket 1150
Corsair H60 v2
Asrock B85M-ITX
Corsair Vengeance Low profile white DDR3 2x4GB
Corsair RM650 Modular PSU
Samsung 840 EVO Series 250 GB
Phanteks PH-F140TS case fan white
Custome PSU cables by Moddiy (I really recommend these guys if you want to personalize your PC even more)

The only original PSU cable which remains is the GPU power cable. It was my mistake that the cable which arrived had only one 2+6 connector. Should have specified that I need two! Oh well. No more spending money for now. It stays black.









Also I was a bit sad that I actually had to twist the motherboard power cable since the connector on the PSU and the board itself were upside down compared to each-other. Would have looked much nicer if the cable doesn't need the extra twist in it.

I fixed the SSD with white threads







that was the best I could come up with.

The final product is a really nice Gaming PC with a sort of Stormtrooper look.
My goal wasn't to build a super powerful PC as most of you have probably realized from the parts but I wanted a certain amount of performance. I actually downclock the GPU to make it quieter and it still runs everything really nicely.

The two fans (including the radiator fan) that keeps the systems airflow moving are completely enough. My temperatures are around 30-35 degrees on standby and it reaches around 50 while loaded. For the GPU I limited the max temperature to 60 degrees and it has the same 30-35 degrees on standby.


----------



## General Fumoffu

Just a little question can a Evga GTX 780 Classified fit in this case ? Just want to be sure before buying it .


----------



## mangaeva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Fumoffu*
> 
> Just a little question can a Evga GTX 780 Classified fit in this case ? Just want to be sure before buying it .


Take a look at my photos in the post just before yours. I have an EVGA GTX 760. There is plenty of place left above and behind the card. I see no reason why it wouldn't fit.


----------



## CrSt3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Fumoffu*
> 
> Just a little question can a Evga GTX 780 Classified fit in this case ? Just want to be sure before buying it .


It will fit







... depends on what you have insatlled in front. But with nothing fancy there is no problem at all !!!


----------



## General Fumoffu

EVGA GeForce GTX 760 Superclocked ACX Cooler : 241 mm x 111,15 mm
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual Classified ACX Cooler : 279,4 mm x 150,88 mm

There is quite a difference , 39.73 mm to be precise but if you say so, thanks


----------



## Zyzzyx

I can confirm as well. I fit an 11.61" card just fine with a 200mm radiator and a 25mm fan in front!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Fumoffu*
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 760 Superclocked ACX Cooler : 241 mm x 111,15 mm
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual Classified ACX Cooler : 279,4 mm x 150,88 mm
> 
> There is quite a difference , 39.73 mm to be precise but if you say so, thanks


Msi 7990: 308.4 mm

Itll fit


----------



## dman811

Touché.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Fumoffu*
> 
> Just a little question can a Evga GTX 780 Classified fit in this case ? Just want to be sure before buying it .


Here is my GTX 780 Classy inside the case on a Mini and MicroATX version.


Note Alphacool ST30 Full Copper 240mm at top I need 2 x PCI-E 8 pin 90 degree right pwr extender w/ low profile to connect.


MicroATX setup


Currently modding for MiniITX build this way I need to move up 2 x pci slots


----------



## General Fumoffu

Okey thanks !


----------



## Marco-Jacobsen

Hey Bitfenix owner's club









I have a question does anyone know if a cooler master megaflow 200m fan fits in the front of my prodigy ?? I got a BitFenix Spectre 230mm But its noise as hell when it at full speed and when i turn it down a little there is a tickle sound i think it come from the wheel barring inside :/
I can get the megaflow for 20$

Thx for the help

-Marco


----------



## Robilar

I have a couple of questions regarding the Phenom MATX version.

1. Can a 120 or 140mm AIO cooler kit be installed to the rear fan port without interference?

2. Are there any GPU length restrictions?


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marco-Jacobsen*
> 
> Hey Bitfenix owner's club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question does anyone know if a cooler master megaflow 200m fan fits in the front of my prodigy ?? I got a BitFenix Spectre 230mm But its noise as hell when it at full speed and when i turn it down a little there is a tickle sound i think it come from the wheel barring inside :/
> I can get the megaflow for 20$
> 
> Thx for the help
> 
> -Marco


There is certainly enough room for it and if the holes don't match, just drill new holes. It takes 5 minutes.


----------



## Marco-Jacobsen

I dont got the tools for it... I only but if it's fit the holes


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marco-Jacobsen*
> 
> I dont got the tools for it... I only but if it's fit the holes


you can easily just cut the mesh with a plyer


----------



## xundeadgenesisx

Hey guys, does any one know if it is possible to obtain a replacement panel for the right side of the prodigy?

I cut a hole in the one i have but i dont know that i want a window there anymore.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xundeadgenesisx*
> 
> Hey guys, does any one know if it is possible to obtain a replacement panel for the right side of the prodigy?
> 
> I cut a hole in the one i have but i dont know that i want a window there anymore.


Performance PC's might have them.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xundeadgenesisx*
> 
> Hey guys, does any one know if it is possible to obtain a replacement panel for the right side of the prodigy?
> 
> I cut a hole in the one i have but i dont know that i want a window there anymore.


Hi, I'm back from the dead!

We'll soon be launching a part shop sort of thing sometime this month/ early July.


----------



## xundeadgenesisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Hi, I'm back from the dead!
> 
> We'll soon be launching a part shop sort of thing sometime this month/ early July.


sweet, i might not have to buy a whole new case after all.


----------



## General Fumoffu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Hi, I'm back from the dead!
> 
> We'll soon be launching a part shop sort of thing sometime this month/ early July.


Ah nice I have a question what is the maximum size of the PSU you can fit in this case (Prodigy) , is 170 cm in depth really too big ? Really want to buy a Cool Master V750 W


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Fumoffu*
> 
> Ah nice I have a question what is the maximum size of the PSU you can fit in this case (Prodigy) , is 170 cm in depth really too big ? Really want to buy a Cool Master V750 W


160mm is the maximum depth, someone probably modified to fit something bigger.
V750 is 150mm according to manuf's site. Fury 750G is 160mm, so all our power supplies fit in the Prodigy/Phenom/Colossus's.


----------



## JimmyWickelWorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Hi, I'm back from the dead!
> 
> We'll soon be launching a part shop sort of thing sometime this month/ early July.


Will there be the ventilated side panel on the shop? Okay disregard that, as of today my local pusher have added the panel with ventilation









http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/BitFenix/BitFenix-Zubehoer/BitFenix-Phenom-Phenom-M-Airflow-Seitenteil-weiss::28112.html

I had first generation Prodigy (ITX) which had a ventilated side panel on the GPU side. Now this time around i bought a Phenom (ITX) last week, was nice to see some of the improvements on this case compared to my old Prodigy. But design is of course a key feature for this case, which is why i guess you didn't reuse the same side panel with ventilation on the Phenom.

Overall i'm super ecstatic with the look and build quality of the Phenom, a pure joy to build a system within


----------



## General Fumoffu

Okey that's cool but it's hard to find the 750G in france it's not on LDLC or Materiel.net


----------



## JimmyWickelWorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Fumoffu*
> 
> Okey that's cool but it's hard to find the 750G in france it's not on LDLC or Materiel.net


I could suggest the Enermax Triathlor ECO 650W (Bronze) with a depth 140mm, loads of room for cable management, got all black flex cables and a good passive fan profile. Or a Enermax Revolution X't 730W (Gold) same depth and same style of cables and a slightly better internals and fan profile. Can be bought @ Alternate


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Fumoffu*
> 
> Ah nice I have a question what is the maximum size of the PSU you can fit in this case (Prodigy) , is 170 cm in depth really too big ? Really want to buy a Cool Master V750 W


Mate there is a paragraph in the op for this topic


----------



## SFF-Tek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Mate there is a paragraph in the op for this topic


On BitFenix website also.
Quote:


> Q: What is the maximum PSU depth on Prodigy?
> PSU Cage total depth: 180mm
> Recommended PSU depth: 150mm
> Maximum PSU Depth:160mm.
> Maximum Fully Modular PSU Depth: 160mm
> Maximum Semi-Modular PSU Depth: 160mm
> *Route Cables through holes with direct paths to connectors prior to inserting power supply unit.


http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/chassis/prodigy#specs


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Hi, I'm back from the dead!
> 
> We'll soon be launching a part shop sort of thing sometime this month/ early July.


I sincerely hope that includes parts for the Phenom. I'd love to do some modding, but I refuse to start cutting anything if I can't get a replacement.


----------



## YawMawn

I'm planning a liquid cooling build using the Prodigy. Is there enough room in the front of this case for a 240mm tall reservoir? I would be putting a 240mm radiator up top and just a big intake fan in front.


----------



## Marco-Jacobsen

Hey Bitfenix

Im looking for a new monitor, the monitor i got right now is a old: HP w1907v Not HD nothing man i know it's crap
And it's gonna be a monitor for Gaming, Movies, Youtube and that.

This is what ive been looking at:

*Asus 24" LED VN247H

ASUS VS247H-P

ASUS VX238H*

Any suggestions are more than welcome i have asked on the monitor thread but dident get any suggestions.

- Marco Jacobsen


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marco-Jacobsen*
> 
> Hey Bitfenix
> 
> Im looking for a new monitor, the monitor i got right now is a old: HP w1907v Not HD nothing man i know it's crap
> And it's gonna be a monitor for Gaming, Movies, Youtube and that.
> 
> This is what ive been looking at:
> 
> *Asus 24" LED VN247H
> 
> ASUS VS247H-P
> 
> ASUS VX238H*
> 
> Any suggestions are more than welcome i have asked on the monitor thread but dident get any suggestions.
> 
> - Marco Jacobsen


really depends on what you need

Mobility, quality, cost efficiency, colours vs resolution, etc etc.


----------



## Marco-Jacobsen

I think i want one with some colors, what do you think about the screens above ? And cost same Price as thes

I Never had a HD screen 1920x1080 and i want one with HDMI or dvi HDMI for my ps3 and dvi for pc or just 2 HDMI if i dont reply to you with the same is cause im going to the job


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marco-Jacobsen*
> 
> I think i want one with some colors, what do you think about the screens above ? And cost same Price as thes
> 
> I Never had a HD screen 1920x1080 and i want one with HDMI or dvi HDMI for my ps3 and dvi for pc or just 2 HDMI if i dont reply to you with the same is cause im going to the job


I have NEVER seen 3 monitors go so even on reviews and specs. I'd pick the one with the thinnest bezel and the lightest one, because if you plan on moving your prodigy rig which most of us do, you want a light screen, and thin bezels because less distraction + multi screen expansion is more seamless.


----------



## Marco-Jacobsen

Ive been looking at the Asus 24" LED VN247H with the thinnest bezel, But when i look at newegg's rewive i see alot of them are having dead pixel and that but i like the screen so much! i dont know what to do


----------



## Z Overlord

how does one overclock a cpu in the bitfenix prodigy? Using those self contained water cooling kits?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> how does one overclock a cpu in the bitfenix prodigy? Using those self contained water cooling kits?


thats what I did.


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> thats what I did.


now that the dust has settled on liquid coolers for small cases ages ago, what would you recommend me for a 3570K in a Bitfenix Prodigy? Like maybe for 4.5GHz OC cost/performance ratio. I don't think I have enough fan headers on my Mobo, would splitters work?


----------



## dman811

H100i or H105.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Yeah pretty much, my 100I does well on my 3770k at 4.6


----------



## Z Overlord

and having a fan splitter won't be a problem?


----------



## BigHurt

did anyone else encounter a strange connection issue between the PSU and the extension cable on the Prodigy M? I had to twist it 180 degrees in a tight spot to get it to connect properly with the PSU.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> and having a fan splitter won't be a problem?


Hah no, my main rig has 30 fans in it and only 5 channels.

EDIT: Also H100i's control the fans themselves.


----------



## Z Overlord

I assume any ol crap splitter will do?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> I assume any ol crap splitter will do?


Should


----------



## dman811

Thanks STT


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Thanks STT


Just gonna assume I know what you mean, and you earned it


----------



## dman811

Yup, you know exactly what I mean


----------



## nikostr8

hi , im new here and have one question , which side of the fan is intake , and which is exhaust? im not sure if my fan config is the optimal right now :/


----------



## dman811

The one with the crossbeams (not sure their exact names) is the exhaust, the side with the open part is where the air gets sucked in.


----------



## YawMawn

Alternatively, the concave side faces the direction of airflow.

Ever try to eat soup with an upside-down spoon?


----------



## saber101

frankly I 'm not sure if I should watercool my 7950(still thinking bout it).
PS: I've also posted this pcitures on Linustechtips forum


----------



## YawMawn

How large is that reservoir? Wondering if I can fit a 240mm tall one in there without using too much space.


----------



## saber101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> How large is that reservoir? Wondering if I can fit a 240mm tall one in there without using too much space.


Diameter:
60mm

Length (without fittings):
172mm

240mm will be too big I can barely fit that res


----------



## SortOfGrim

Sweet! https://parts.bitfenix.com/us/


----------



## Perry11droelf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Sweet! https://parts.bitfenix.com/us/


hmm.. seems like there is no shipping method for shipping outside the US :-/
At least i cant select any (even if Fedex is listet as method, i cant select it to continue checkout)

BR


----------



## SortOfGrim

yes, I have that issue too


----------



## Perry11droelf

Just got a mail from BitFenix Support.
That part shop ist not available for costumers outside the US at the moment, but they'll change that next month or something like that.

Seems like we have to wait a bit longer









BR


----------



## Z Overlord

so with an H100i and an i5 3570k @4.4GHz I am getting 100c per core at full load with LinX in a Bitenfix Prodigy

Isn't that supposed to be like, allot lower? My H100i's fans are intake like suggested


----------



## YawMawn

100C per core is under the maximum temperature set by intel, but not by much, so I would be very concerned.

Where is your H100i set up? If it's in the front on the arctic white case, the fans will be massively starved for air.

Was the thermal paste application properly done? Is the pump running well (or at all?)

Are you doing push-pull? Check that your fans aren't pointing at each other if you are.


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> 100C per core is under the maximum temperature set by intel, but not by much, so I would be very concerned.
> 
> Where is your H100i set up? If it's in the front on the arctic white case, the fans will be massively starved for air.
> 
> Was the thermal paste application properly done? Is the pump running well (or at all?)
> 
> Are you doing push-pull? Check that your fans aren't pointing at each other if you are.


I spread the paste using the tip of the arctic cooler thing, I tried not to put too much but maybe I did? The rad is mounted on the top of the bitfenix prodigy with fans on intake. How do I tell if the pump is "running well"? The Corsair logo is glowing.


----------



## Z Overlord

does the H100i come with thermal paste preinstalled? Some pictures seem so suggest that, if so, I didn't notice and applied thermal paste to the CPU. That could be the culprit. But how would I not notice that?


----------



## Z Overlord

So I'm gonna reapply the thermal paste, here's pics of my setup just in case I doing some obvious mistake


----------



## xINFINI7Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> So I'm gonna reapply the thermal paste, here's pics of my setup just in case I doing some obvious mistake


Nothing seems wrong about your setup. Corsair's AIOs normally contain thermal paste pre-applied (it would look like this)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






If not it'd be just a bare copper block. So just scrub off thermal paste on the block and CPU before you reapply & your temps should be back to normal.








EDIT: Also you might want to check the pump itself if your CPU's still running hot after the paste change.


----------



## Z Overlord

is the backplate for the H100i supposed to be a little loose? It kinda bothers me


----------



## YawMawn

Do you have an RPM reading from the pump? It might be your "CPU fan speed" reading if the pump tachometer cables are plugged into the CPU fan header.

The setup looks good. The pump should definitely be properly fed with water like that. That's actually the ideal way to have it set up.

Drop a piece of tissue paper onto the top grill and try to gauge how strongly it's being "sucked" into the case. You could compare with the rear 140mm fan? Alternatively, hold it below the rad and see how much it flaps like a flag in the wind.

If the unit did not come with pre-applied thermal paste, I would urge you to double check that there isn't a plastic film on the copper. I made that mistake with my Raystorm waterblock. It was such a bad mistake I was getting BSOD's, lol.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> is the backplate for the H100i supposed to be a little loose? It kinda bothers me


Nope, it should connect very solidly to the motherboard. If it's loose, then that means there's a gap between it and the processor - that would explain any heat issues. The question then turns to, are all the screws tightened completely? If so, you're having issues with that waterblock and the CPU retainer. That can be removed, or you can find an AIO that doesn't cause that issue.


----------



## Z Overlord

So I used washers to fix the gap, and fixed the thermal paste. Now on stock clocks LinX full load my temps are 70c (cpu z shows it goes to 4.2Ghz cause of turbo)


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> So I used washers to fix the gap, and fixed the thermal paste. Now on stock clocks LinX full load my temps are 70c (cpu z shows it goes to 4.2Ghz cause of turbo)


That's pretty high still - you should be maxing out in the 50s IMO, at least I was with my H100i on my 3570k that was doing 4.4 @ 1.115v.


----------



## Z Overlord

I've had nothing bit severe heat issues ever since I got this case, this is the best it's gonna get I'm afraid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> That's pretty high still - you should be maxing out in the 50s IMO, at least I was with my H100i on my 3570k that was doing 4.4 @ 1.115v.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> I've had nothing bit severe heat issues ever since I got this case, this is the best it's gonna get I'm afraid.


Weird, because I didn't have those issues with my H100i. Question, how are your fans setup? Are you using the mATX or ITX version of the case? If you're using the ITX version and you have the rad on the front of the case, you will have issues. If you're using the stock fans from the H100i, you need to use a push setup instead of a pull setup.


----------



## SFF-Tek

Since the thread is also for Phenom owner, here's mine!





More pictures and information at: http://www.overclock.net/t/1467019/phenomenal-bitfenix-phenom-mitx


----------



## dougp

Part of me wishes I had gone with the mITX version of the Phenom instead of the mATX. It'd be much easier to manage everything. Anyone want to trade? Heh.


----------



## Z Overlord

This how my fans are

http://www.overclock.net/t/1279693/official-bitfenix-prodigy-phenom-owners-club/11010#post_22503279

They do seem to be as you say they should correct?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> Weird, because I didn't have those issues with my H100i. Question, how are your fans setup? Are you using the mATX or ITX version of the case? If you're using the ITX version and you have the rad on the front of the case, you will have issues. If you're using the stock fans from the H100i, you need to use a push setup instead of a pull setup.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> This how my fans are
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1279693/official-bitfenix-prodigy-phenom-owners-club/11010#post_22503279
> 
> They do seem to be as you say they should correct?


AFAIK, the fans that come with the H100i are not high static pressure fans, so they need to be in a push, not pull configuration. I could be off, but I never used them - I went straight to SP120s.


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SFF-Tek*
> 
> Since the thread is also for Phenom owner, here's mine!
> 
> More pictures and information at: http://www.overclock.net/t/1467019/phenomenal-bitfenix-phenom-mitx


Are all your cables plugged in for these pictures? That looks really, really clean.


----------



## SFF-Tek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Are all your cables plugged in for these pictures? That looks really, really clean.


Wait..that's why it never powered up?!

hehehe im kidding of course, no cables in these pictures as i was waiting for Corsair cable kit, which never arrived so i attemtpted to do my own cables, which has not been a huge success.


----------



## stulid

BitFenix now have vented side panels for the Phenom case (both black + white) available and in the USA very soon.

http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/news/show/108,introducing-phenom-vented-side-panel-accessory/


----------



## mangaeva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SFF-Tek*
> 
> Wait..that's why it never powered up?!
> 
> hehehe im kidding of course, no cables in these pictures as i was waiting for Corsair cable kit, which never arrived so i attemtpted to do my own cables, which has not been a huge success.


Look at my build a tad bit earlier. I bought costume cables from Moddiy. You get to select the length of the cables which matters a LOT on this case. Trust me. The Corsair cables are waaaay too long. Shorter cables also mean lower price. Not to mention you get to select the colors, you can even combine colors and they do an amazing job too.

Give it a shot.


----------



## mangaeva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stulid*
> 
> BitFenix now have vented side panels for the Phenom case (both black + white) available and in the USA very soon.
> 
> http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/news/show/108,introducing-phenom-vented-side-panel-accessory/


Thank you so much for letting us know! Finally I don't have to think about maybe drilling into my side panel.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mangaeva*
> 
> Look at my build a tad bit earlier. I bought costume cables from Moddiy. You get to select the length of the cables which matters a LOT on this case. Trust me. The Corsair cables are waaaay too long. Shorter cables also mean lower price. Not to mention you get to select the colors, you can even combine colors and they do an amazing job too.
> 
> Give it a shot.


Can't seem to find the page on moddiy where I can purchase custom cables.. Care to link?


----------



## dman811

I don't know what type of custom cables you are looking for but here is their cables page.


----------



## mangaeva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Can't seem to find the page on moddiy where I can purchase custom cables.. Care to link?


http://www.moddiy.com/products/Seasonic-Single-Sleeved-Power-Supply-Modular-Cables-Full-Set-%252d-Black-%7B47%7D-UV-Blue.html

Read this page. What you have to do is, write an email to them, describing the type of PSU you have, which cables you want and what length. And the colors you prefer. They going to give you a price according your wishes. It's cheaper than the Corsair cables, at least it was for me. One advice, ask for a bit longer cables than you think you need, to make sure there are no surprises.







Hope this helps


----------



## mangaeva

And don't forget, you can give different lengths for different cables. Like I had a really short 20+4 pin motherboard cable cause the PSU connector is so close to the mother board, but I had longer cables for everything else.


----------



## HarborTek

I was considering putting the NZXT Kraken G10 bracket on my 780ti with a Corsair H75. Does anyone know if there is a issue with fitting in a Phenom ITX? I have found other forum posts but no good answers. I heard rumors the Kraken is too wide....

Kraken G10:
http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html

Corsair H75:
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h75-liquid-cpu-cooler


----------



## mangaeva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarborTek*
> 
> I was considering putting the NZXT Kraken G10 bracket on my 780ti with a Corsair H75. Does anyone know if there is a issue with fitting in a Phenom ITX? I have found other forum posts but no good answers. I heard rumors the Kraken is too wide....
> 
> Kraken G10:
> http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html
> 
> Corsair H75:
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h75-liquid-cpu-cooler


Seeing how close tge side panel is I think you are out of luck. I just went to summer holiday so unfortunately can't measure it. If it might fit, let us know!


----------



## andymiller

I've just built one with a 3570k and a new h60i. I've put it above the board blowing out. And to be honest I'm a little disappointed with the results. Temps are higher than I thought and so is the noise.

any advice on improving performance?


----------



## dougp

Finished cleaning up my Phenom M.



As for those of y'all with issues on AIO's - I don't get it. I had no issues with my H100i using a pull configuration - temps were in line with what I get with my custom loop.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I just moved my build to a prodigy M and ran into an issue with the psu mounting with a TP-750. With the intake fan facing out, the including plug couldn't be used as it is too close to the edge of the case. Wound up having to flip it around and intake from the inside for it to fit. Anyone else run into this? Otherwise that and the I/O panel being in the wrong damned side, I like this case more than I thought I would.


----------



## js593

So now that i'm part of the club here, and i'm investing so much time into this. I need to ask a few questions from you folks.

I have the Prodigy M case, but can't for the life of me fit 3 hard drives in this computer with it all set up with water cooling. Lower fans are being used, the only thing i can think of is using the back plate for the motherboard. But i'm unsure if a regular hdd will fit back there.

Any suggestions?

Add me up!


----------



## dman811

You could try making a custom HDD mount for on top of the fans, not sure if it will work though.


----------



## mangaeva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andymiller*
> 
> I've just built one with a 3570k and a new h60i. I've put it above the board blowing out. And to be honest I'm a little disappointed with the results. Temps are higher than I thought and so is the noise.
> 
> any advice on improving performance?


What temperatures do you get? I have an Intel Core i5 4430 and cooling it with my h60i I get around 35C on idle and it keeps going on with ca. 45C-50C on load (I can't remember the exact numbers) but they are not bad at all. I have the radiator suck in air from the top of the case and that's it. I didn't even change the thermal paste and I use the stock fan.


----------



## HandsomeChow

Hey, check this out


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You could try making a custom HDD mount for on top of the fans, not sure if it will work though.


Hey, unfortunatly that will not work. But thanks for the idea.

This computer will have a dual GPU setup, along with 3 3.5" hard drives and a SSD. With the res where it is, and the fittings for the top radiator, i'm having a hard time to place just about anything in that case.

Any suggestions would help though.

Top mounted rad will sit on top of the case, blowing air upwards. GPU's watercooled with special fittings to allow for tight spaces, as well as a 140MM rad on the rear. Leaving me with only behind the mainboard (will they even fit there?) I'm thinking about mounting them to the side panel, but will have to custom fab a mount for it possibly out of the old mount for the hdd/ssd?


----------



## nagroc

Quick upload of my Phenom build. No modifications made to the case except turning the HDD-bay around to keep all (almost) cables on one side. Planing on painting all exterior filters white and get rid of the buttons and cables in the panel.

Case: Bitfenix Phenom (mITX)
Processor: Intel Core i5 4690K 3.5ghz
Motherboard: ASUS Z97i-Plus
RAM: Corsair XMS3 8GB (Going to upgrade to 16GB)
Cooler: Corsair H100i with two Corsair SP120 PWM Quiet Ed. (push exhaust)
GPU: Asus GTX780 DirectCUii
PSU: Corsair RM650 with Corsair Professional Sleeved Cables White
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB
Fans: Two Corsair SP120 PWM Quiet Ed (front intake) and one Corsair AF140 Quiet Ed. (back exhaust)


----------



## dman811

That looks great


----------



## PCSarge

my prodigy is going off the wall crazy tonight. stay tuned guys.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

All Im going to say at this point is that if anyone is looking for custom window etching, now's the time to start thinking about your designs


----------



## dman811

Just for Prodigy/Phenom or no?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Just for Prodigy/Phenom or no?


If your side panel is made of alu or lighter, and under a square meter, I can do it.


----------



## dman811

I'll get back to you


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> All Im going to say at this point is that if anyone is looking for custom window etching, now's the time to start thinking about your designs


So soon you will be able to do it?









Also has the new revisions of the Prodigy/Phenom being shipped with the Colossus MB tray? and is the 5.25" bay holder shorter as well?


----------



## Lukas026

hi

may I ask if anyone knows if Noctua NH-D15 cooler fits in Bitfenix Prodigy case ?

I am planning on building a RIG into it, but dont know if its compatible...

Thanks


----------



## dman811

You mean an NH-D14? Yes it works but it's tight, I believe @Kokin did it.


----------



## Lukas026

nah I mean NH-D15 - it is a new realese of the famous NH-D14









here is a link:

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=68&lng=en

Any ideas ?


----------



## dman811

Probably would work


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You mean an NH-D14? Yes it works but it's tight, I believe @Kokin did it.


Unfortunately, I never air cooled in the 2 years I had a Prodigy except for using the stock cooler during maintenance of my loop. I switched to a Case Labs Mercury S3 because the Prodigy couldn't fit 3 radiators internally.


----------



## dman811

OK then who was it...? My memory on some things is amazing... other things not so much... this would normally be one of the times it's amazing.


----------



## dman811

Review on the Neos and Fury 650G coming tomorrow. Thanks to @SniperTeamTango and @xbournex for trusting me. I'll link the review here, both look great from everything I've seen online about them, haven't even opened their boxes yet, I want it to be special when I have my friend come over with his DSLR to take pictures of the unboxing and stuff.







Thanks again STT and xbournex!!!


----------



## js593

Add me up.

Build log.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1498204/the-beast-goes-itty-bitty


----------



## dman811

My review on the BitFenix Neos.


----------



## Equil0x

Add me











The "Red Prodigy", my first mod at 14 years

(Sorry for my english, i'm french







)


----------



## nepToon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equil0x*
> 
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Red Prodigy", my first mod at 14 years
> 
> (Sorry for my english, i'm french
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You got some serious skills. That thing is beautiful.

New up and coming modder !

...and welcome to overclock.net =)


----------



## xundeadgenesisx

I have an nh-d14 in my prodigy. I wouldn't call it a tight fit but I cant have 2 fans mounted and keep the ODD installed. Taking an educated guess here, but I'd say the same goes for the nh-d15.


----------



## Equil0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> You got some serious skills. That thing is beautiful.
> 
> New up and coming modder !
> 
> ...and welcome to overclock.net =)


Thank you







Why not, I love doing modding, that's one of my favourite hobbies







For the moment, the mod isn't finished, I need the processor who will come at the end of August


----------



## Diajq2446?

Can we start petition to include Bitfenix Colossus Mini-ITX and Micro-ATX in this thread? They've essentially got the same interior as the Phenom and Prodigy.


----------



## scatlm

Hey, what case did this come out of:

http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/cayen14/media/900x900px-LL-4c056b85__MG_5842_zps1e961ace.jpeg.html

It's part of a Prodigy modification someone did:

http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/cayen14/media/900x900px-LL-27bf6861__MG_5891_zpsc4ef19a2.jpeg.html[/quote]


----------



## HysteriaUnsaid

I agree with adding colossus and that frenchy has skills. That's looks great!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scatlm*
> 
> Hey, what case did this come out of:
> 
> http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/cayen14/media/900x900px-LL-4c056b85__MG_5842_zps1e961ace.jpeg.html
> 
> It's part of a Prodigy modification someone did:
> 
> http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/cayen14/media/900x900px-LL-27bf6861__MG_5891_zpsc4ef19a2.jpeg.html


I'm pretty sure @adamski07 made that case panel himself.


----------



## Equil0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm pretty sure @adamski07 made that case panel himself.


Yes, this is Adamski07


----------



## scatlm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equil0x*
> 
> Yes, this is Adamski07


I would like to e-shake your hand
















..this is phenomenal work you did. How did you do that back panel? Did that come form another case altogether?


----------



## dman811

No, Equil0x didn't do that mod, @adamski07 did.


----------



## Equil0x

Sorry i'm french and I don't speak english very well :s I just confirmed that's Adamski07 who did this mod







Mine isn't so perfect :3 !


----------



## scatlm

No worries...lol


----------



## abirli

thought i'd add this to the club!

build log at http://www.overclock.net/t/1491973/completed-abirlis-perfectly-pink-one-for-the-mrs-polished-block-acrylic-pipe-custom-sleeves





http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Perfectly Pink/IMG_1175_zps40e3202d.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Perfectly Pink/IMG_1174_zps82dbc55e.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Perfectly Pink/IMG_1173_zps5c5cd365.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Perfectly Pink/IMG_1177_zpsf1bb4030.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Perfectly Pink/IMG_1198_zpsedb403ba.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Perfectly Pink/IMG_1195_zps1e354f0b.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Perfectly Pink/IMG_1191_zpsc73770a6.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Perfectly Pink/IMG_1190_zps912404f9.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abi...b-4daa-be3b-225d04cb0f3b_zpsf042aaa2.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Perfectly Pink/IMG_1179_zpsc2aa3bc2.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Perfectly Pink/IMG_1181_zpsd294f0e5.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Perfectly Pink/IMG_1183_zps45c5c247.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Perfectly Pink/IMG_1203_zpsf6e21b42.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Perfectly Pink/IMG_1210_zps0aaf65c9.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Perfectly Pink/IMG_1207_zps9475bffd.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Perfectly Pink/IMG_1212_zps3118e75a.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Perfectly Pink/IMG_1228_zpsd29cddc5.jpg.html


----------



## adamski07

Hey guys!







Thanks dman for tagging my name..







yes, I did that mod back 2012 and won March 2012 Mod of the Month. If you want to see how I created that all, you can check my build log here at ocn or on my facebook page, FB.com/adamskimodz. I named it Project Prodigious, btw.









You might want to check my latest project too, Project Imagination which won 2nd place from the previous Cooler Master mod competition 2013. Thanks!.


----------



## Equil0x

Your Prodigy is f*cking awesome


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> thought i'd add this to the club!
> 
> build log at http://www.overclock.net/t/1491973/completed-abirlis-perfectly-pink-one-for-the-mrs-polished-block-acrylic-pipe-custom-sleeves
> -snip-


I saw this on Facebook. Nice color scheme









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dman for tagging my name..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I did that mod back 2012 and won March 2012 Mod of the Month. If you want to see how I created that all, you can check my build log here at ocn or on my facebook page, FB.com/adamskimodz. I named it Project Prodigious, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to check my latest project too, Project Imagination which won 2nd place from the previous Cooler Master mod competition 2013. Thanks!.


No problem









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equil0x*
> 
> Your Prodigy is f*cking awesome


All of Adam's stuff is amazing. I'm still waiting on his next mod.


----------



## Equil0x

Some new pictures of my mod
















*Click to see in full size*


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equil0x*
> 
> Your Prodigy is f*cking awesome


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> All of Adam's stuff is amazing. I'm still waiting on his next mod.


Thank you.







I've been wanting to start a new project, but I might as well wait for maxwell GPU since i'll be upgrading my display to 1440p soon. Please like my facebook page so you guys can keep track of my project.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to start a new project, but I might as well wait for maxwell GPU since i'll be upgrading my display to 1440p soon. Please like my facebook page so you guys can keep track of my project.


Lol I liked it well over a year ago.


----------



## scatlm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to start a new project, but I might as well wait for maxwell GPU since i'll be upgrading my display to 1440p soon. Please like my facebook page so you guys can keep track of my project.


Oh snap. The man himself. Hey, I just liked your FB page and while I was there I read that you were parting out the first mod you did with the BitFenix case. Any chance that you'd sell me the case or at least the front piece?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scatlm*
> 
> Oh snap. The man himself. Hey, I just liked your FB page and while I was there I read that you were parting out the first mod you did with the BitFenix case. Any chance that you'd sell me the case or at least the front piece?


I dont have the side panels and feet/handle anymore tho I still have the main case and front, but the case pretty sure needs a good repaint the last time I saw it .









Also, Im pretty sure you're not the first person to ask if I want to sell this. I dont actually have any use of the case so Im fine letting it go.


----------



## scatlm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I dont have the side panels and feet/handle anymore tho I still have the main case and front, but the case pretty sure needs a good repaint the last time I saw it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Im pretty sure you're not the first person to ask if I want to sell this. I dont actually have any use of the case so Im fine letting it go.


PM'ed


----------



## Equil0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scatlm*
> 
> PM'ed


You have lot of chance lol


----------



## ccRicers

Adamski is the inspiration for my next Prodigy build. I actually want to go bigger in some ways


----------



## hermelinen

Hi, I recently bought the Prodigy M, but I cannot get to temperatures right in the case.

The build is:

ASrock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional-M
i7 2600k
Noctua NH-U14s
Corsair GS800(Fan facing the front)
Powercolor 7990
3,5" Harddrive in the side bracket

I got two stock 120mm fans in the bottom blowing inwards
One Be Quiet 140mm fan blowing outwards
Two small Noctua 40mm just above the Be Quiet on the back where there are airholes, blowing outwards
Two Noctua NF-P12 in the top blowing inwards.

The temps is while playing BF4.
Cpu temp is okey, 64 degree.
But the 7990 Core one hits 89 degrees and core two 77 degree, on a hot day. In the night I hit like 83 for the core 1.

How did yu guys improve your temps?


----------



## JimmyWickelWorn

You tried to rotate the airflow on top fans to outlet, makes no sense having them push the air down on a heat source (GPU) without a proper way to dispose the heated air that circulate around the GPU.
That would be how i would do the fans, 3 outlets (Back and top) and 2 inlets (Bottom) in the mATX versions of Phenom/Prodigy.
You should always remember heat moves upwards faster than to the sides or downwards, i know that in air controlled environments the physics change some, but the principle still stick.


----------



## hermelinen

Thanks for your answer.
Yes I tried to flip the top fans. But then the fans, top and 7990 fans are batteling for the air, and that with no improvement, nearly worse.


----------



## sascha1102

hey guys, short time ago, I just bought the Prodigy case and modded it a bit (I/O to top and turning front panel) - now next week I will order the phenom, because I like it much more, because a cleaner look withut handles.

has anyone of the Phenom ITX owners here moved the I/O panel from right side into the top panel or into the front panel? would love to see a pic before I plan to do one version.

my modded Prodigy case (1 1/2 months old) - outside complete glossy lack black, with modded front panel and included a 230mm round Demciflex filter I'll sell then - after turning my hardware into the Phenom (beginning of August).

If someone here is interested in the case, just send a PM (prefered from Germany, otherwise postage and shipping could be too expensive)


----------



## arg0n

I have recently sell my case, i like the prodigy style and small beaty, so i'm planning to buy this case in white yes, but i'm asking does my psu can fit in this case?
It's a Modular *SuperFlower Leadex 750 gold*, will it be better using a non-modular case?
How much space there are in Prodigy for cable management because i have custom sleeves exthension..


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arg0n*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have recently sell my case, i like the prodigy style and small beaty, so i'm planning to buy this case in white yes, but i'm asking
> 
> 
> does my psu can fit in this case?
> It's a Modular *SuperFlower Leadex 750 gold*, will it be better using a non-modular case?
> How much space there are in Prodigy for cable management because i have custom sleeves exthension..


I think, your talking about the Prodigy Mini ITX case.

In the older Prodigy version it won't fit, because the 750W Leadex PSU is 20cm long. inside the PSU area, you just have 16cm for PSU and cables. my full modular Corsair RM550 (also as650W or higher) available) fits perfectly in the PSU area, also without a cutout , but did it custom, so I can get better to the cable area.

If you have the newer Prodigy model with a cut out at the back of the PSU area, you can put it in, but then you also have to remove the lower 2 bay HDD cage (just fixed with 6 screws from the bottom), because its max 1cm away from the back of the PSU rear. then you couldn't mount 3,5" HDDs inside, or put one to another area.

Place for cable management is not so much available. just on both sides next to the PSU to the frame about 2,5cm each side.
depending on how many sleeved cable extensions you will use, it could be enough space there. also it depends on how long the original black cables from the leadex are. perhals you could put the slimline cables out, then you can put them better together.

wanted the leadex too, in first decision, but I didn't like the light effect.


----------



## arg0n

Thanks a lot for your reply!
Yes of course i was talking about the itx.
I'm getting this part will the are compatible wt the Prodigy?


Other items i already have is:
Leadex750 psu
4690k cpu
1TB 3,5" seagate barracuda
Will all this items fit in the system?

And sorry for my bad english..


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Volume and mounting wise it should all fit, whether anything will overlap one another is unknown to me.


----------



## sascha1102

Yeah, all your new and old components should fit perfect. Just remove both HDD cages. Then mount AGB and pump in the bottom. Rad in top or front - your decision. I think you will get the newer Prodigy model with the cutout area on the back of the power supply area - so you still can use your Leadex 750. Perhaps you have to cut out a bit more in the bottom area under that PSU cut out.

You just have to look, where you can mount your 3.5" HDD. Perhaps use double sided power tape or some anti vibration feet.

Are you using the onboard graphic or will you later buy a extra card, because I don't see a GPU in your written components.

are you ordering from Caseking Germany - the shopping cart looks so - is my No.1 PC seller, too, as I live in Germany. (they send always extremely quick)

my english is also not 100% perfect, but as I understand, what you mean, all is ok.


----------



## arg0n

Yep i'm ordening from caseking because i live in italy and here from local internet shop i exspensitive.

*Will that pump fit in the case? And thank you a lot for help!!

*Atm i'm gonna buy some used vga for like 50€ (i've seen a gtx 570 for that prince), Atm my game is ut3, csgo, bfbc2, mw2, grid...
in future if gtaV or Project Cars are good i might upgrade to something like a nvidia/amd 16/20nm vga + waterblock + 200mm rad + fast ssd


----------



## sascha1102

If the pump will fit perfectly in combination with the AGB I can't say for sure, because I'm just using a AIO Corsair H100i CPU watercooler. Till now no custom watercooling loop in my builds. but for my next build I will use it. bought today a new CM Haf Stacker 935 for an absolute low price (117 instead of 185). To the prodigy I came from a Haf XB and now, just after 2 months Prodigy time, I'm going back to CM.

Then I'll sell my complete build as it is (see signature most left), just without the SSD and HDD. Pricing new was about 800€ - will sell it for 700€ VB as I find someone who is interested - otherwise I'll keep it for now and build the other case time after time - always when I got a bit money for the build and sell the Prodigy components and the case each part as single.


----------



## davidolabido

I'm still working on my little Phenom.

So far it looks like this:





Just waiting on some bits for it then I can get it finished =D


----------



## dman811

That looks awesome! Nice job


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arg0n*
> 
> Yep i'm ordening from caseking because i live in italy and here from local internet shop i exspensitive.
> 
> *Will that pump fit in the case? And thank you a lot for help!!
> 
> *Atm i'm gonna buy some used vga for like 50€ (i've seen a gtx 570 for that prince), Atm my game is ut3, csgo, bfbc2, mw2, grid...
> in future if gtaV or Project Cars are good i might upgrade to something like a nvidia/amd 16/20nm vga + waterblock + 200mm rad + fast ssd


I'd assume it'd fit if you don't use any HDD's on the bottom. I have my EK DCP 4.0 PWM w/ reservoir on the bottom of my case, next to an SSD - but I have a Phenom M.


----------



## arg0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> I'd assume it'd fit if you don't use any HDD's on the bottom. I have my EK DCP 4.0 PWM w/ reservoir on the bottom of my case, next to an SSD - but I have a Phenom M.


Thanks you








Is that pump loud (dcp4.0) ? Because i've read a lot of users that say that sound like a bee.
I'm gonna use that 230V pump because i've hear that those produce 0db

Sorry for asking the but do you have some pic of your rig.. ? I think best method to learn is looking to other..


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arg0n*
> 
> Thanks you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that pump loud (dcp4.0) ? Because i've read a lot of users that say that sound like a bee.
> I'm gonna use that 230V pump because i've hear that those produce 0db
> 
> Sorry for asking the but do you have some pic of your rig.. ? I think best method to learn is looking to other..


Mine is quiet - I have rubber washers on it, so I don't have any issues.

This is what my rig looks like - it'll be changing soon, though.


----------



## arg0n

Oh good! I'll definitely change pump


----------



## Piciato

Hi guys,

Just a quick question. I am getting my prodigy next week (MITX Version), and i was wondering if it is possible to mount a corsair h100i, with 2x sp120, front panel 2x af120, back is af140. Will this all fit? Or do i need to worry? Thx guys!


----------



## dman811

That will all fit fine if you remove the optical bay.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piciato*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick question. I am getting my prodigy next week (MITX Version), and i was wondering if it is possible to mount a corsair h100i, with 2x sp120, front panel 2x af120, back is af140. Will this all fit? Or do i need to worry? Thx guys!


Fits perfext, as dman said before. Here you can see mine with nearly the same setup. H100i in the top, in the front (panel turned 180 degrees) I have a Spectre Pro 230, but 2x 120mm fans also fit. The ODD cage you can remove easyly. You just have to remove 8 screws (2 at each side and 4 from the front (just have to remove the front panel first)


----------



## arg0n

Max rad on top?
Can i fit a 45mm/280mm rad on top plus fans 2*140mmx25 fans all internal the case? Or a 45mm/240mm plus 2*120mmx25 all internal the case?
If i put a 30mm/240mm rad on top can i put 2*120mmx25 fans internal the case?


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arg0n*
> 
> Max rad on top?
> Can i fit
> 1) a 45mm/280mm rad on top plus fans 2*140mmx25 fans all internal the case?
> 2) a 45mm/240mm plus 2*120mmx25 all internal the case?
> 3) f i put a 30mm/240mm rad on top can i put 2*120mmx25 fans internal the case?


Good morning to Italy,

*to 1)*
can fit inside top if you drill new holes to the top panel to fit the fans and the radiator, but then the rear fan area can't be used and top front fan also not. just the lower front fan. if you go this way, I would suggest using a 140mm front intake or even a 230mm fan there.

alternative: better would be, to make the top panel cutout a bit bigger and use a 280mm shroud (f.e. from Koolance - available at caseking or aquatuning.de. shroud is 30mm high. the rad then goes 40mm inside the case.
see also post #87 *http://www.overclock.net/t/1275419/build-log-liquid-prodigy-bitfenix-prodigy-m-itx-watercooled-gaming-build-white/80#post_18699617* . then you can also paint the shroud white, that is fits optical perfect to your white Prodigy

 
*(2nd picture from luciddreamer124 from end of 2012)*

*to 2)*
can fit inside, but rear fan will be covered nearly half of the size (if you use the 140mm rear). front top 120mm also covered 70mm. therefor useless. would use in this way a 140mm or 230mm front fan, too. if going the alternative way as in no 1, there is no 240mm shroud available on the market.

*to 3)*
is the normal way, yes fits perfect. as for example, if you would use a H100i .- this is the way, a lot of guys here did it.

I did it nearly so with my 240 rad. but I putted him outside the top. did the cutout a bit bigger for the tubes to go inside. my 2x 120mm Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PWM fans then inside the top as pushing out. onto the rad outside, i putted 2 silverstone dustfilters on, to prevent getting dust in the radiator.

 

first I wanted to build a custom cover for the top outside, but with the I/O panel on right top, it didn't work out.

still I don't know if I will keep this build (just 2 months old from end of may), because I've ordered a big HAF Stacker and will probably build a new bad ass media PC in that case and then sell this Prodigy Camaro complete as it is (without SSD and HDD) for about 700€


----------



## BATTLEHARDEND14

Thought Id share my Build!!


----------



## dman811

I like your choice of fans, eLoops are nice.


----------



## dimbidim

Is it because you have a 240 in the top that you had to use 2*120 on the front? That's clever.


----------



## arg0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BATTLEHARDEND14*
> 
> Thought Id share my Build!!


Whoa, can you share the specs of the watercooling rig?


----------



## mazty

Hey guys, thought I'd ask a phenom question to the people who actually have the case! When the Impact VII is released, I'm looking to make a build using the phenom as it's such a nice case, however I do have a concern with it.

Basically, the GPU looks like it gets squashed next to the case side and that may cause GPU cooling issues. As my pc will be on my desk less than 2ft away from me, silence is a key feature I'm looking for. I was thinking of getting an R9 290, ditching the cooler and replacing it with the G10 Kraken and using a 120mm AIO attached to one of the front vents, but a) the G10 takes up 3 PCI-E slots so I'm presuming it wouldn't have room in the case? And b) I'm also looking at using the H105 to cool the CPU (i7 4790K) so would that overrun into one of the fan mounts?

Any help with me making an awesome mini-itx build would be great!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarborTek*
> 
> I was considering putting the NZXT Kraken G10 bracket on my 780ti with a Corsair H75. Does anyone know if there is a issue with fitting in a Phenom ITX? I have found other forum posts but no good answers. I heard rumors the Kraken is too wide....
> 
> Kraken G10:
> http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html
> 
> Corsair H75:
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h75-liquid-cpu-cooler


Did you ever find out if it would fit?


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazty*
> 
> Hey guys, thought I'd ask a phenom question to the people who actually have the case! When the Impact VII is released, I'm looking to make a build using the phenom as it's such a nice case, however I do have a concern with it.
> 
> Basically, the GPU looks like it gets squashed next to the case side and that may cause GPU cooling issues. As my pc will be on my desk less than 2ft away from me, silence is a key feature I'm looking for. I was thinking of getting an R9 290, ditching the cooler and replacing it with the G10 Kraken and using a 120mm AIO attached to one of the front vents, but a) the G10 takes up 3 PCI-E slots so I'm presuming it wouldn't have room in the case? And b) I'm also looking at using the H105 to cool the CPU (i7 4790K) so would that overrun into one of the fan mounts?
> 
> Any help with me making an awesome mini-itx build would be great!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HarborTek*
> 
> I was considering putting the NZXT Kraken G10 bracket on my 780ti with a Corsair H75. Does anyone know if there is a issue with fitting in a Phenom ITX? I have found other forum posts but no good answers. I heard rumors the Kraken is too wide....
> 
> Kraken G10:
> http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html
> 
> Corsair H75:
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h75-liquid-cpu-cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever find out if it would fit?
Click to expand...

As the Phenom is inside 100% the same as the Prodigy perhaps I can help a little bit.

if a) is 3 slots wide (as it looks at east 2 1/2 slots wide), it won't fit. A regular 2 slot GPU alone is very near at the side panel. and as there are no venalation holes at the Phenom side panel, the R9 290 can get very hot (is a known problem to this card)

one possibility here - you buy the extra window side panel and remove the plexi in it. then put a magnetic Demciflex Dustfilter from outside to the side panel (to cover the hole and don't get tons of dust inside) - now the original GPU will get a lot of fresh air to cool down.

if you want to try the G10 with an AIO cooler , here more details about the R9 290 with a mounted Kraken G10: http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Using-NZXT-Kraken-G10-Watercool-Radeon-R9-290

to b) as the H105 is 38mm thick - so about 1cm more then the H100i, it would cover the rear fan a bit.
- If you have a 140mm fan in the rear and just 2x 120mm fans on the top inside (without radiator), the rear fan is completely free.
- if you then mount the H105 onto the 2 fans in push or pull configuration, the rear fan would be covered by about 35mm
- if you choose a 120mm fan in the rear, this fan would be covered by about 25mm.

also you have to remove the ODD cage from the case (just fixed with 8 screws) then you can mount 2x 120mm fans in the front - or one extra 120 / 140 mm AIO radiator + fan for cooling your GPU

the best and safest way - in your case would be a custom water cooling loop (but more expensive).

but I just don't know, if there are water cooling solutions for the R9 290 - as I'm more to NVidia cards.


----------



## mazty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> As the Phenom is inside 100% the same as the Prodigy perhaps I can help a little bit.
> 
> if a) is 3 slots wide (as it looks at east 2 1/2 slots wide), it won't fit. A regular 2 slot GPU alone is very near at the side panel. and as there are no venalation holes at the Phenom side panel, the R9 290 can get very hot (is a known problem to this card)
> 
> one possibility here - you buy the extra window side panel and remove the plexi in it. then put a magnetic Demciflex Dustfilter from outside to the side panel (to cover the hole and don't get tons of dust inside) - now the original GPU will get a lot of fresh air to cool down.
> 
> if you want to try the G10 with an AIO cooler , here more details about the R9 290 with a mounted Kraken G10: http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Using-NZXT-Kraken-G10-Watercool-Radeon-R9-290
> 
> to b) as the H105 is 38mm thick - so about 1cm more then the H100i, it would cover the rear fan a bit.
> - If you have a 140mm fan in the rear and just 2x 120mm fans on the top inside (without radiator), the rear fan is completely free.
> - if you then mount the H105 onto the 2 fans in push or pull configuration, the rear fan would be covered by about 35mm
> - if you choose a 120mm fan in the rear, this fan would be covered by about 25mm.
> 
> also you have to remove the ODD cage from the case (just fixed with 8 screws) then you can mount 2x 120mm fans in the front - or one extra 120 / 140 mm AIO radiator + fan for cooling your GPU
> 
> the best and safest way - in your case would be a custom water cooling loop (but more expensive).
> 
> but I just don't know, if there are water cooling solutions for the R9 290 - as I'm more to NVidia cards.


Thanks for the detailed information! I think this may provide a great solution to what you suggest:
http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/phenom-vented-side-panel

Mixing that with something like the Sapphire Tri-X I think may be the way forward.


----------



## Piciato

My prodigy build! My first time doing a mini itx, and man it is tight!

Specs: Asrock Z87E-ITX With I5 4670k (4.3ghz)
Corsair Dominator 2400mhz 4gbx2
Samsung Evo 250gb
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Hitachi 1TB
Seasonic M12ii 520w
PNY Geforce Gtx 780
Corsair H100i
Custom extension cables


----------



## benhiggs

New owner over here









Got the frost edition from ocuk

Very happy with the case, noticed they had released a new version, the PSU shroud now fits my 18cm ocz 1000w PSU from my phantom
















Very happy

On the other note, how do you remove the logo from the front? Mine is wonky plus I was gonna reverse the front panel anyway to allow full room for a 5.25 and my corsair h110i


----------



## dman811

People have suggested using a blow dryer at all different angles.


----------



## benhiggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> People have suggested using a blow dryer at all different angles.


ok cheers mate, ill give it a go with my heat gun and ill prob use a razor blade to lift it from the panel


----------



## dman811

That's the method I've heard has been used, so I hope it works for you.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benhiggs*
> 
> New owner over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the frost edition from ocuk
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy with the case, noticed they had released a new version, the PSU shroud now fits my 18cm ocz 1000w PSU from my phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy
> 
> 
> 
> On the other note, how do you remove the logo from the front? Mine is wonky plus I was gonna reverse the front panel anyway to allow full room for a 5.25 and my corsair h110i
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do you mean a Corsair H100i or H110? A H110i doesn't exist (until now). But I think, you mean the H100i.

The logo at the Prodigy front is just fixed with a strong double sided tape. I could easyly remove it, when I just used a sharp thin kitchen knife, before i turned the front 180°. I also wanted a full 5,25" bay support. Just drill out the 10 rivets (6 from the front, 2 at each side). used a 3mm metal drill with my drill machine. then turned front metal part arround and used 3,2mm stainless steal rivets with my hand riveter.


----------



## benhiggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Do you mean a Corsair H100i or H110? A H110i doesn't exist (until now). But I think, you mean the H100i.
> 
> The logo at the Prodigy front is just fixed with a strong double sided tape. I could easyly remove it, when I just used a sharp thin kitchen knife, before i turned the front 180°. I also wanted a full 5,25" bay support. Just drill out the 10 rivets (6 from the front, 2 at each side). used a 3mm metal drill with my drill machine. then turned front metal part arround and used 3,2mm stainless steal rivets with my hand riveter.


I do appologise, i meant the 100i, i was up till late looking up mods for the case

I removed the logo by heating it up a bit then using the blade under and prising it up

and i have flipped the front panel round, did what you said about the rivets and have used fan screws on the side and will use a rivet gun when mine arrives









did you use countersunk rivets or normal raised ones?


----------



## sascha1102

The logo on the right side panel also looks great - so a clean front.
first I used standard rivets which are rounded at front, but then front panel wasn't plane on the front metal. so I ordered a few new countersunk rivets and it was good again.

why did you use a blue front panel - just as colour accent or didn'tyou get the white panel at your dealer


----------



## benhiggs

Thanks, I thought It looked good
Think ill get a small simple vynil printed for the front like a simple prodigy in a clean font

And I will probably get some countersunk ones on order then, cheers

And I chose an overclockersuk special edition which came with the front from the blue case, I assume they just switch fronts around as they have loads of options


----------



## sascha1102

yeah, a clean front always looks cool. or you could just leave the blue as it is and put a similar blue vinyl onto the front of your ODD - could look very good - as normally DVD od BD drives are with a black front.
already know, what front intake fan you will use? you could (if you want) put the 230mm Spectre pro in and mounting the H100i in the top is still no problem. your ODD slot you also can still use then.


----------



## benhiggs

Yeah could do, I was thinking a small white vynil like bottom right, but I'll mock some up.

And I'm unsure at the min, got a spare 200mm from my old phantom that I could dump in.

My only concern is the clearance behind the odd at the bottom and the PSU, as my modular PSU is the max size haha but I'll have to put it in and measure up, chop the 5.25 mount to fit wires


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benhiggs*
> 
> New owner over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the frost edition from ocuk
> 
> Very happy with the case, noticed they had released a new version, the PSU shroud now fits my 18cm ocz 1000w PSU from my phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy
> 
> On the other note, how do you remove the logo from the front? Mine is wonky plus I was gonna reverse the front panel anyway to allow full room for a 5.25 and my corsair h110i


Sharp! For removing the logo, a blow dryer and waxed dental floss will do the trick - basically the same stuff you'd use to debadge a car.


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benhiggs*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah could do, I was thinking a small white vynil like bottom right, but I'll mock some up.
> 
> And I'm unsure at the min, got a spare 200mm from my old phantom that I could dump in.
> 
> 
> 
> My only concern is the clearance behind the odd at the bottom and the PSU, as my modular PSU is the max size haha but I'll have to put it in and measure up, chop the 5.25 mount to fit wires


could become difficult, because the drive nearly gets to the rear from the PSU area. if you then stick your modular PSU cables at lower area in, the ODD wouldn't fit in anymore - or you just have to pull the PSU about 1 to 2 cm out of the rear. then use longer screws or washers or something similar


----------



## benhiggs

I will probably use mb raisers or something to pull the PSU out a bit

I'll have to mock it all up tho, but thanks for all the advice @sascha1102


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterNoisy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *benhiggs*
> 
> New owner over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Got the frost edition from ocuk
> 
> Very happy with the case, noticed they had released a new version, the PSU shroud now fits my 18cm ocz 1000w PSU from my phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy
> 
> On the other note, how do you remove the logo from the front? Mine is wonky plus I was gonna reverse the front panel anyway to allow full room for a 5.25 and my corsair h110i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharp! For removing the logo, a blow dryer and waxed dental floss will do the trick - basically the same stuff you'd use to debadge a car.
Click to expand...

Hey Mr Noisy, your quote is a bit too late - he has done it already.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benhiggs*
> 
> I will probably use mb raisers or something to pull the PSU out a bit
> 
> I'll have to mock it all up tho, but thanks for all the advice @sascha1102


no problem,







we're all here to help each other out a bit - should be so...


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> could become difficult, because the drive nearly gets to the rear from the PSU area. if you then stick your modular PSU cables at lower area in, the ODD wouldn't fit in anymore - or you just have to pull the PSU about 1 to 2 cm out of the rear. then use longer screws or washers or something similar


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Hey Mr Noisy, jour quote is a bit too late - he has done it already. smile


D'oh! Noticed that right after I posted. C'est la vie - maybe it will help someone else. As for extending the PSU mounting plate out for a bit more clearance, I used motherboard standoffs and some small washers on my Prodigy build to do that:


----------



## benhiggs

Looks good noisy, thanks for the advice earlier about the logo haha I did a similar approach and managed to keep the sticky tape in tact too









And your PSU looks good, the standoffs are a good idea, I'll check my clearance later on

Do you have the orange case?


----------



## MisterNoisy

Yeah - Mine didn't have the cutout in the PSU mounting area yours has - I'd have liked that a few months ago.


----------



## sascha1102

you could, if you want, do your own cutout and push the PSU again complete inside the case.

I also got the newer PSU bracket, but removed it and replaced it with the older one from an earlier used case that I used for replacements. I like the top view from the older one much more. then I cutted my own hole into the back and all went good. PSU is complete inside and full modular cabbles (Corsair RM550) are rooted in the middle up to the mainboard.


----------



## benhiggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> you could, if you want, do your own cutout and push the PSU again complete inside the case.
> 
> I also got the newer PSU bracket, but removed it and replaced it with the older one from an earlier used case that I used for replacements. I like the top view from the older one much more. then I cutted my own hole into the back and all went good. PSU is complete inside and full modular cabbles (Corsair RM550) are rooted in the middle up to the mainboard.


had a thought, id rather a fan controller than an optical drive, as i do not use mine haha, will get an external one from ebay, this means i dont need to bother pushing out the psu and shiz

and i ordered some countersunk rivets too

saw your build looked good man









think im gonna build a shroud for mine to make it look clean through the window


----------



## sascha1102

thanks,

and yes, if you just want a fan controler in the ODD bay, it is no problem with the cables. (my dvd burner I also putted out and glued a zalman fan controler in the 5,25" cutout.

with building a shroud, do you mean something that covers the area between PSU frame and front fans?something like this?



just without the 2 displays and the front top cutout?

yeah, than your build would look very clean. I'm curious, how your case would look then.


----------



## benhiggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> thanks,
> 
> and yes, if you just want a fan controler in the ODD bay, it is no problem with the cables. (my dvd burner I also putted out and glued a zalman fan controler in the 5,25" cutout.
> 
> with building a shroud, do you mean something that covers the area between PSU frame and front fans?something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> just without the 2 displays and the front top cutout?
> 
> yeah, than your build would look very clean. I'm curious, how your case would look then.


i am talking about exactly that! haha

it looks great!

made a simple one for my phantom, which was basically a long strip i shaped with a heat gun, but would like to make one with a sharp edge this time, shouldnt be too hard

what fan controllers would everyone recommend? tempted by the recon


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benhiggs*
> 
> i am talking about exactly that! haha
> 
> it looks great!
> 
> made a simple one for my phantom, which was basically a long strip i shaped with a heat gun, but would like to make one with a sharp edge this time, shouldnt be too hard
> 
> what fan controllers would everyone recommend? tempted by the recon


I like the NZXT Sentry Mesh or Mix2. Fairly inexpensive and unadorned.


----------



## js593




----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterNoisy*
> 
> I like the NZXT Sentry Mesh or Mix2. Fairly inexpensive and unadorned.


I had a mix before my recon, it was a good unit honestly, but the ability to monitor rig temps on the go (as renders could take days) was too tempting.


----------



## Iridium191

I've had my prodigy for about a year and a half, and after a lot of slow work I finally feel i have something worth contributing:


----------



## dman811

That's really nice looking.


----------



## benhiggs

Looks real nice, big fan of loosing the flexy feet and the two tone black and white there


----------



## EerierLizard

Hey all,

I've had my Prodigy for about a year now, and I've been very happy with it. The only problem I have is the cheap stock Intel CPU cooler that came with my CPU, so I've been looking at a few different replacements. The stock cooler is pretty loud compared to the rest of my fans, so I was looking for something relatively quiet, but not too expensive (college budget). I thought about integrated water cooling, like the Corsair H60 or H80i, but they're a bit too expensive and I don't plan on overlocking so I don't need super cooling.

I've been looking at the Cooler Master 212 EVO, and have read nothing but great reviews for it, but was wondering if it would actually fit in my case? If there is anyone who has one in their Prodigy and can shed some light on the situation, I would greatly appreciate it!

Here's a link just in case:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103099&cm_re=cooler_master_CPU_cooler-_-35-103-099-_-Product

Thanks!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

212 evo will fit in this case simply because a larger cooler (DH14) has fit in this case, whether or not it will fit with top fans I dont know, but I doubt it.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EerierLizard*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I've had my Prodigy for about a year now, and I've been very happy with it. The only problem I have is the cheap stock Intel CPU cooler that came with my CPU, so I've been looking at a few different replacements. The stock cooler is pretty loud compared to the rest of my fans, so I was looking for something relatively quiet, but not too expensive (college budget). I thought about integrated water cooling, like the Corsair H60 or H80i, but they're a bit too expensive and I don't plan on overlocking so I don't need super cooling.
> 
> I've been looking at the Cooler Master 212 EVO, and have read nothing but great reviews for it, but was wondering if it would actually fit in my case? If there is anyone who has one in their Prodigy and can shed some light on the situation, I would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Here's a link just in case:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103099&cm_re=cooler_master_CPU_cooler-_-35-103-099-_-Product
> 
> Thanks!


i had a 212 EVO in my mITX prodigy with both top 120mm fans - fits easily. you can even push/pull on it and still manage to fit a 120mm in the back if you want all of the fans in it!


----------



## remnant

I'm getting one of these cases next week, I have an antec h2o 620, what do you all think is the best set up for air cooling with this case? and what fans are you using?


----------



## Zelx0

So, I'm building a computer for a friend, and he really enjoyed this case so I said why not let's give it a try.
The thing is I never tried a itx build and I'm kinda curious about how tighty will it get, the only thing that looks fishy to me is getting a nice aircooler for the cpu that fit's it properly.

What do you guys recommend for this one?







don't want to risk make someone spend money and then the cooler not fitting.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zelx0*
> 
> So, I'm building a computer for a friend, and he really enjoyed this case so I said why not let's give it a try.
> The thing is I never tried a itx build and I'm kinda curious about how tighty will it get, the only thing that looks fishy to me is getting a nice aircooler for the cpu that fit's it properly.
> 
> What do you guys recommend for this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't want to risk make someone spend money and then the cooler not fitting.


As I mentioned not to long ago a dh14 fit, soooooo... Yeah...

Why not closed loop water?


----------



## Zelx0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> As I mentioned not to long ago a dh14 fit, soooooo... Yeah...
> 
> Why not closed loop water?


Money wise, and the guy is new to computers and reject the idea of a water in his build, even tho I own one H100i with now problems.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnant*
> 
> I'm getting one of these cases next week, I have an antec h2o 620, what do you all think is the best set up for air cooling with this case? and what fans are you using?


i used to use a 230mm spectre pro in the front as intake, rear 140mm as intake then i had the 2x top 120mm as exhaust with my H80i AIO mounted in the rear top 120mm and just a 120mm in the front top one. worked really well for me, with natural convection getting all the heat in the case out the top.

alternatively use the rear as intake with for 620 mounted on it it improve your CPU temps if you find your GPU/internal case temps are fine and your CPU is running warmer than youd like.


----------



## Velhotinho

Hi, everybody.
Well, I ordered a Bit Fenix Prodigy M along with everything required to build my new PC. Ok. But I'm affraid I've made a terrible mistake:doh:. GPU is a GTX 780 Ti AMP, which is 300mm long. And the Cougar CMX V2 850W PSU is 180mm long.
Please tell me that it's tecnically possible to squeeze these monsters inside the case. Because here where I live (5000 miles beyond the edge of the world) it's extremely hard to send unwanted stuff back and get a refund.
I saw a picture of a build with the massive Corsair HX 1000 wich is 200mm long *BUT* the gpu was a modest GTX 460, with its 241mm.
Please help me, I've spotted a big hole on the bottom of my boat, and the water is merciless coming inside!


----------



## lucifeil

Hi, I assume that the Bitfenix Prodigy M is the MATX version, right? And I know it has the same internals as my Phenom M. I will also assume that your PSU is a standard ATX sized one, because that is what I have.

My GPU is the XFX DD R9 290 which is 29.5cm long it is 5mm shorter than your proposed GPU, but mine fits, requiring a little bit of wiggle room cos of all my wires, in other words it should be fine. My PSU is the SeaSonic G-series 650w if that helps you.


----------



## remnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucifeil*
> 
> *Hi, I assume that the Bitfenix Prodigy M is the MATX version, right?* And I know it has the same internals as my Phenom M. I will also assume that your PSU is a standard ATX sized one, because that is what I have.
> 
> My GPU is the XFX DD R9 290 which is 29.5cm long it is 5mm shorter than your proposed GPU, but mine fits, requiring a little bit of wiggle room cos of all my wires, in other words it should be fine. My PSU is the SeaSonic G-series 650w if that helps you.


- right


----------



## kamakasi

http://s61.photobucket.com/user/kamakasi/media/Mobile Uploads/20140814_200515.jpg.html

Hi guys this is my newly done bitfenix prodigy white.

Specs

Water cooled - Bitspower and PrimoChill fittings, Primochll tubing, XSPC Water block, EK Pump and res combo

Case: Bitfenix Prodigy White
Mobo: Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe/WD
Memory: Kingston HyperX Blue 8GB Kit
Video card: EVGA 750Ti FTW ACX Cooler
CPU: i5-2500K @ 4.5GHz
PSU: Corsair CX600M - Custom sleeved and shorten wires to exact lengths.
SSD - Samsung 120GB
HDD - WD 320GB - All drives will soon be replaced with Corsair Neutron 256GB x2

Thanks
Rusty


----------



## Velhotinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucifeil*
> 
> My PSU is the SeaSonic G-series 650w if that helps you.


These are the most important words in your post. GPU length is not the main issue. PSU is. Your PSU is 200mm shorter than mine. Although your GPU sits "over" the PSU, you have enough room to plug in and route the cables. These 200mm are vital. Add 200mm to your PSU length and see if you would have room to even plug in the 6pin connectors, for instance. I don't think so. Cables would touch the GPU, for sure.
I used the time gap between my post and your reply doing an insane research. That's why I sound like having wasting your time with a question I already knew the answer to.
Oh, boy. I'm drawn in pity, you know. I was so excited with the perspective of having a powerful small beast in a city where the most technological dude owns a PS3 and calls himself "the king of mountain".
Thanks a lot for your attention. Have a good one.
Peace!


----------



## Scotty99

Hey guys im planning a build in the prodigy and was wondering if this PSU would have any issues fitting inside:

http://products.xfxforce.com/en-gb/Power_Supplies/XTR_Series_550W_PSU/P1-550B-BEFX

It says "PSU Dimension (inch) : 3.4 x 5.5 x 6.3" I cant find one that says mm.

It is a fully modular unit and ive heard that can be an issue as you cant bend the cables right up againt the cage with modular units as you could if the wires were coming straight outta the PSU. I really like this PSU i cant believe its only 90 dollar for a 550w gold rated fully modular PSU......the kicker is all the cables are FULLY black, no rainbow ends on any of them!

Appreciate any responses.


----------



## kamakasi

Here is my suggestion which can mean nothing to you. Just a suggestion. i have a CX600M Corsair semi modular psu. The 24 pin and 8 pin is only thing directly connected. You will need those anyways. You can cut them to length and sleeve them and they work fine. i did it to my prodigy on page 1116 and it worked great plus there is PLENTY of room behind it for all your modular cables. Just a thought.


----------



## kamakasi

Also just for reference here is back of the psu

http://s61.photobucket.com/user/kamakasi/media/unnamed1.jpg.html

Few others of how it could look

http://s61.photobucket.com/user/kamakasi/media/unnamed3.jpg.html

http://s61.photobucket.com/user/kamakasi/media/unnamed2.jpg.html

Rusty


----------



## Velhotinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> It says "PSU Dimension (inch) : 3.4 x 5.5 x 6.3" I cant find one that says mm.


A 10 sec research would lead you to this: http://www.metric-conversions.org/length/inches-to-meters.htm
Anyways, your PSU is 86mm x 140mm x 160mm which, I guess, should be fine.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya sorry i just wasnt sure if the modular ends would be a problem, i remember watching a vid like a year ago of a bitfenix rep saying 160mm is fine but be careful of some modular units.


----------



## kamakasi

i also tried first a nzxt fully modular hale82 power supply and it was indeed to long and felt like i was REALLY forcing it in place


----------



## remnant

my xfx semi modular barely fits b/c the plugs are so low on the psu


----------



## Iridium191

I'd really recommend sticking with modular units under 150mm in this case. You can cram something bigger in there, but if you're buying a new PSU anyway, get something that won't need to be forced. Silverstone in particular have a lot of really good units under 150mm, and as a bonus their flat cables are more flexible than, for example, my old seasonic x-650's cables, making it even easier to work with.


----------



## modstorm

I'm rebuilding my home server with a Pentium K, 8GB Hyper X Genesis RAM, Coolermaster GX750 (already owned) and a Prodigy case. However I am still undecided on whether I should go for a Prodigy/mITX build or a Prodigy M/mATX build. My main concern is that as this is a home server, I really do need a bunch of SATA ports, and 4 SATA ports which are typical on a mITX board do scare me a bit. At the same time, I read that the mITX Prodigy is layed out in a better way and allows for better cooling. It also has an extra 3.25" drive bay (I have 2x WD Reds, to which I will be adding more in the near future).

While this build will not be used for gaming, I would like the ability to just put in my main build's CPU and GPU and use it as a temporary LAN rig. However I only have a single GPU set up, so the lack of SLI capability is not important.

If anyone has any suggestions as to which set up I should go for, I would greatly appreciate it (around $150, however I would consider a slightly more expensive board). Also, if you could suggest which mITX/mATX board I should go for (preferably Z87 or Z97 boards) it would be great









Thanks!


----------



## Iridium191

I'd recommend the mini-itx version, since as you mentioned it gets you a little more storage, and that storage is going to be easier to access and install. Plus its just easier to work on in general IMO, which helps if you're going to be throwing components in and out of it for LANs.

Only thing to bear in mind is that with a long GPU you lose 3 3.5" mounts, though I think you can maybe spin the cage around and still use it, someone else might have some insight on that, its been a long time since I had the 3.5" cages in mine!

As for motherboard, IMO thethe Asrock z97e-itx is the best z97 itx board right now. 6 sata, 2 of which are sata express, in case that ever becomes a thing, and an m.2 port on the back, so plenty of storage options and its also one of the cheaper z97 it's boards out there.


----------



## modstorm

Thanks! Basically I am now torn between either going with a Bitfenix Prodigy M and an MSI Z97M Gaming or a Bitfenix Prodigy and a Z97E-ITX/ac. Is the normal Prodigy (mITX) that much better that the Prodigy M (as I slightly prefer the MSI due to its design)?

Thanks


----------



## Iridium191

I haven't built in one of the microATX versions but I know a couple guys who have that both said it was a pain. Iirc most reviewers agreed. You've got a whole host of opinions on it in this thread too if you're willing to sift.

To my mind, the biggest issue for what you want to do with it is that if you want to have more than 3 hard drives, you've got to deal with that bracket that covers access to anything else. Plus cooling is definitely better for those hard drives in the itx version, since most of the mount points in the micro atx version are out of any real airflow. Throw one of those bitfenix 230mm in the front of the itx version and you have some of the best hard drive cooling you can get in any case, which would be my priority in a build like this.

But hey, that MSI gaming board is definitely nice so I could see why you might want to put up with all that to get to play with one. I've definitely made...similar decisions


----------



## modstorm

Once again, thanks for your reply. Speaking of hard drives, I currently have 2x 3TB WD REDs however I planning on adding 3 more in the near future, giving me a total of 5 3.5" drives. Is it possible to fit 5 3.5" drives in the Prodigy M, preferable without the vertical hard drive mount ? Or would I be much better off with the normal Prodigy for 5 hard drives ?

EDIT : I decided to just go ahead and purchase the components as I was driving myself crazy selecting the components







Anyways, I listened to your advice, especially due to the fact that after watching a video of a Prodigy M, I didn't really like the fact that it looked so cramped. I also went for the Gigabyte Gigabyte Z97N-WIFI board, as it provided my 6x SATA ports that I would have had on the MSI Gaming board. The only thing that this board lacks is SLI capability (doesn't really matter as I will be running Arch headless, thus using the integrated graphics), the extra dimm slots (I don't need more than 8GB anyways, especially not more than 16GB) and the m2 and SATA express ports (wasn't planning on using them), so basically I should have the same capabilites as with the mATX board







Hopefully I will be joining this group once the components arrive


----------



## lucifeil

That was a good decision, because as an owner of the Phenom M (which is functionally the same as the Prodigy), I can tell you that the internals are cramped, no space for cable management at all, and if you're running with 3.5" drives, you need to put 2 on the floor of the case and the others will need to go on that hideous bracket thing. I use 2.5" drives (because I used to have a laptop), and the cage on the front panel is pretty useful.

The mITX version just looks so much neater and better. Also upside motherboard is WEIRD!


----------



## DJettedeGuzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> thanks,
> 
> and yes, if you just want a fan controler in the ODD bay, it is no problem with the cables. (my dvd burner I also putted out and glued a zalman fan controler in the 5,25" cutout.
> 
> with building a shroud, do you mean something that covers the area between PSU frame and front fans?something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> just without the 2 displays and the front top cutout?
> 
> yeah, than your build would look very clean. I'm curious, how your case would look then.


Hi, I have Bitfenix Phenom and I'm planning on putting a PSU shroud, Can you tell me what are the measurements of this shroud?
I'm going to use an acrylic with 16.5cm x 7.5cm


----------



## DJettedeGuzman

Hi guys, I'm new here. Bought my Bitfenix Phenom mini itx case this week.
Here's my specs

CPU: Intel G3258 OC @4.5Ghz, 1.275v
Mobo: MSI Z97I AC
GPU: Sapphire R9 270x Dual x
PSU: Seasonic M12II 620w Evo edition (can't fit in my case, im going to purchase Lian LI PE-01)
CPU Cooler: Deepcool Gammaxx S40

I want to replace my CPU cooler with another Air cooler.
Can you recommend any air cpu cooler which is bang for the buck but still has great performance?









TIA!


----------



## 00murtagh00

HI all could do with some help.

i bought the Bitfenix Prodigy case for a new build after my last one packed up.

i am having trouble with coming to terms with the fact that the dam mobos cost a fortune

my conponants are

intel i5 2500k

i am looking at getting a z77 board but the cheapest i found was £86 :O :O
















really wish i had spent more time in looking at this case as i didnt know the ( M ) WAS OUT NOW.

anyway

what do you guys suggest?

sell the case - get them (M) that means cheaper mobo

or

instead of Z77 get another board?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *00murtagh00*
> 
> HI all could do with some help.
> 
> i bought the Bitfenix Prodigy case for a new build after my last one packed up.
> 
> i am having trouble with coming to terms with the fact that the dam mobos cost a fortune
> 
> my conponants are
> 
> intel i5 2500k
> 
> i am looking at getting a z77 board but the cheapest i found was £86 :O :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really wish i had spent more time in looking at this case as i didnt know the ( M ) WAS OUT NOW.
> 
> anyway
> 
> what do you guys suggest?
> 
> sell the case - get them (M) that means cheaper mobo
> 
> or
> 
> instead of Z77 get another board?


Uhm, bite the bullet and get the motherboard for 85 (euro or gpb?) Sorry bro but you won't sell it for enough to make enough to buy a new case and truly save on the motherboard, and getting a cheaper board is a terrible idea. Because cheaper board = dies easier.

Seeing as my mb was around 170usd for mine...


----------



## 00murtagh00

can you tell me for the chipset 1155

are z77 boards the only ones that have the ability to overlock?


----------



## rileyscottp

Hey folks, what are we using for a 200 or 230mm fan filter for the front intake?

I tried using a 230mm spectre pro and it wouldn't fit so I had to downsize to 200m. You'd think a Bitfenix fan would fit in a fricken Bitfenix case!

Thanks!


----------



## azigta

Hi, I´m planning to get the itx version of the Bitfenix Phantom and I´m wondering if my psu will fit on there without having to sacrifice the bottom HDD cage. It´s an Antec Power Legion LC1000. It´s 165mm . Thanks


----------



## Scotty99

Hey you prodigy owners, how does the stock front cover do as a dust filter? I found a side filter that i can stick on the inside (should be enough room not to run into the GPU) so it does not ruin the looks of the case: http://www.demcifilter.com/p0296/Bitfenix-Prodigy-Side-Dust-Filter-.aspx. But for the front i will not stick their filter to the putside as they look terrible.


----------



## Malik

My Prodigy CK Edition arrived, yeahh


----------



## mrWiggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> My Prodigy CK Edition arrived, yeahh


nice!!


----------



## Scotty99

Well it sure seems this thread has died down : (

In addition to my post up above about the front cover and its effectiveness as a dust filter, would i have any problems natively fitting a 230mm bitfenix spectre pro in this case? Funny question i know, but i have heard the fans can block the tabs that hold the front cover on and also the reviews on newegg about the fan say the holes dont even line up (this cant be possible, can it?).

I am so torn between building my new PC in the prodigy, or going with phanteks new enthoo pro (the value you get with that case is incredible!). I am split down the middle 50/50, one day im sure im gonna build in the prodigy the next its the enthoo lol. Can you guys sway me to go with the prodigy? Or maybe you wish you had built in a different case?

Any responses much appreciated.


----------



## sascha1102

the 230 spectre pro fits perfect. look at my pictures. there you can see it.


----------



## Malik

Almost ready...


----------



## Iridium191

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Almost ready...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, looking forward to more!
Quote:


> Hey you prodigy owners, how does the stock front cover do as a dust filter? I found a side filter that i can stick on the inside (should be enough room not to run into the GPU) so it does not ruin the looks of the case: http://www.demcifilter.com/p0296/Bitfenix-Prodigy-Side-Dust-Filter-.aspx. But for the front i will not stick their filter to the putside as they look terrible.


If you get the mesh type front on the stock black, it works pretty well as a dust filter. Not sure about the other colors with the solid front panels, probably less effective as dust filters.

I can also totally understand your conundrum regarding cases. The enthoo pro is an amazing case at an almost unbelievable price. The question is really what size case you want. The prodigy is a great case...if your priority is small size. The enthoo pro is honestly a better case if you don't care about the size of it. Especially if you want to do custom loop water cooling, the prodigy is an absolute pain to work in once you get beyond the basics...but really rewarding because of the form factor. The enthoo pro will be a much easier case to build in and tinker with in the long run.

And another thing to keep in mind (i know this won't help!) is that Phanteks is set to launch the Mini XL and Evolv in the near future, both really nice looking micro atx cases. I've got my eye on the evolv personally once some reviewers get their hands on it. Check out www.phanteks.com for the preview stuff.


----------



## Haaaawt

My rig atm, Bitfenix prodigy M with custom sleeving in red + black, fully watercooled and going to drill some holes for phobya vandalism switch istead for the original one.
Will update with better pictures when i get the DSL camera!


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well it sure seems this thread has died down : (
> 
> In addition to my post up above about the front cover and its effectiveness as a dust filter, would i have any problems natively fitting a 230mm bitfenix spectre pro in this case? Funny question i know, but i have heard the fans can block the tabs that hold the front cover on and also the reviews on newegg about the fan say the holes dont even line up (this cant be possible, can it?).
> 
> I am so torn between building my new PC in the prodigy, or going with phanteks new enthoo pro (the value you get with that case is incredible!). I am split down the middle 50/50, one day im sure im gonna build in the prodigy the next its the enthoo lol. Can you guys sway me to go with the prodigy? Or maybe you wish you had built in a different case?
> 
> Any responses much appreciated.


It all depends on what you plan on doing. I've been running Mini-ITX for a few years now. I started in the BitFenix Prodigy and now I'm in a NCase M1. I miss the option of adding in a second video card and an audio card. I personally want the smallest footprint possible with as much power as possible and ITX is now capable of this. That and my tastes have changed a lot as I have grown older. I'm not into the flashy cases and lights anymore.









The flashyness slowly went away.

It's all about preference. Do you see yourself needing the extra expansion slots the the Enthoo provides, or are you fine with your single x16 slot on your ITX board?


----------



## HankMarducas

Hello everyone, I am a new bitfenix prodigy owner and I am curious if anyone has moded the case to flip the front panel moving the optical drive bay from the top to the bottom? If anyone has tried or thought about it please let me know your thoughts


----------



## modstorm

Just finished building my homeserver! Specs are:

Intel Pentium K (Delidded and running at 4.5GHz)
Kingston HyperX Genesis (Running at 2,333MHz) RAM
Gigabyte Z97N-WiFi Motherboard
Coolermaster GX750 PSU
Bitfenix Prodigy Case
Bitfenix Recon Fan Controller

Below are some pictures I took of it :


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Excellent choice for a server case









Are you going to put the HDD cage back in? Well I figured since it is a server after all lol


----------



## modstorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Excellent choice for a server case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to put the HDD cage back in? Well I figured since it is a server after all lol


Currently it has 2x 3TB WD Reds in it, giving me a total of 6TB (and a 320gb OS disk mounted on the right side panel) which is enough atm so I don't really need more hard drives







However as soon as that starts filling up (I'd say in a year at most), I plan on purchasing 3 more 3TB WD Reds and putting them all in RAID 5, giving me 12TB of storage in all. When that happens, HDD cage will be going back in but for now I figured it would be better off without it (due to airflow).

I must say I'm really surprised with the quality of this case, and imho it puts my Storm Enforcer to shame (which now makes me want to change the Storm Enforcer







) in terms of both quality as well as design. So far I haven't found anything to complain about the case (other than being slightly more difficult to build as this is my first ITX build, but at the same time it is way more rewarding). I'm not sure if I will be modding the case for now, however I would like to get the official side window or maybe get a custom one made







I also still have to decide on a color scheme, as the current 200mm fan (Megaflow) is only temporary till I buy a new fan. It should also inherit my main rig's H100 as soon as I get a custom loop for it


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Ah yes h100, Nothing like turning a server into an overkill beast








mine still has the stock cooler though!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Ah yes h100, Nothing like turning a server into an overkill beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine still has the stock cooler though!


lol my server has one too.


----------



## modstorm

I admit that it might be a bit of an overkill, but so is the Pentium K running at 4.7GHz when it barely reaches 5% load average on stock, so I guess that's me


----------



## Iridium191

It's OCN, no one's going to question your need or deisre to have your home file server clocked at 4.7ghz


----------



## PePoX

im looking to fill this baby with 3 80mm thick radiator madness -all of them externally- and i want to ask where can i drill holes for the tubing? i want a cpu/gpu loop only the radiators will be in front top and rear ill need like 6 holes with the pump/res combo inside where the HDD cages are, so i was thinking just grab a drimmer and cut my way out! but the quiestion here are.. where could i drill those holes? thank you!


----------



## bobochko

Hi, guys! I want to build a powerful gaming rig in Bitfenix Prodigy case and want to fit all this hardware in it.
Will be there some clearance issues? And what PSU shall I take? It has to be 1000w and as silent as possible.


----------



## Velhotinho

Hi guys.
I've just finished a Prodigy M build. Everything worked fine, but I'm still struggling with the air flow scheme, which is somewhat unconventional no matter how you set it up. I'm going with air cooling, and have put 2 120mm intake top blowing directly onto my GTX 780, 2 intake 120mm bottom and 1 exaust 140mm rear. I've copied this scheme from a YT video. Ok, it works, but there are 2 issues: CPU cooler is not that happy by not getting fresh air in the same direction its intake fan blows (cooler is a Thermaltake NIC C4, push-pull config), and I had to slightly undervolt the CPU to achieve good temps and, given the fact bottom fans are intake rather than the factory recommended exaust, they are putting some dust inside the case. Yes, I can purchase a pair of dust filters, but before doing so I'd appreciate some advice on this fan setup I did. I almost did a completely different scheme, inverting the rear to intake and the 2 bottom to exaust, but doing so maybe creates a negative pressure, since the top intakes favour most the GPU, which obviously blocks the air considerably.
Thanks in advance for any suggestion/hint/curse
Have a good one.


----------



## ANGELPUNISH3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobochko*
> 
> Hi, guys! I want to build a powerful gaming rig in Bitfenix Prodigy case and want to fit all this hardware in it.
> Will be there some clearance issues? And what PSU shall I take? It has to be 1000w and as silent as possible.


Use an AX860i it will run fanless up to 30% of it power and even when under load it will remain almost silent. I know you think because your getting an r9 295 you will need 1000w psu but really even if you over clock your cpu i doubt it could pull over 800w.

problem with 1000w power supplys is you cant find them under 180mm long(or atleast i cant) which means if get a modualr one which most people do these days the cables will poke out about 2-3cm more making it closer to 210mm long. That means you will have to take out your drive cage which since your getting a HDD i dont think your going to want to do.

Thats the best part about the ax860i for these cases is they are only 160mm meaning you can keep you HDD cage in. That said even with this psu it was a bit of a struggle i had to force it in.

And if your worried 860 watts is not enough for an r9 295x2 here 

Thats an ax860i running my 295 with and overclocked 4770k and im using a 4k monitor which will make it draw even more power then if you were using 1080p screen and i've played battlefield for for hours and had no issues. With corsair link i can see how many watts it pulling its never draw more then 780 watts. Normally sits around 650w-700w when gaming.

However if you still not convinced and think you need a 1000w psu i would say the corsair RM1000 or HX1000i. Both are extremely quite and run fanless up to 40% usage. But they are 180mm long so if you do get one good luck making it fit with the HDD cage.


----------



## bobochko

*ANGELPUNISH3R*
Thank you for advice!
Then I'll take the AX860 non i version because it's cheaper and have more silent fan.


----------



## ANGELPUNISH3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobochko*
> 
> *ANGELPUNISH3R*
> Thank you for advice!
> Then I'll take the AX860 non i version because it's cheaper and have more silent fan.


Your welcome. Figured it would save you some head ache. And yes after getting the ax860i i will say i dont really every use these extra features you get with it so the regualr ax860 is actually a better choice.


----------



## bmyton

*ADD ME!*



Code:



Code:


http://www.overclock.net/u/420857/bmyton

Liquid Learning Curve:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510523/budget-prodigy-liquid-learning-curve#post_22815731


----------



## bmyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hey you prodigy owners, how does the stock front cover do as a dust filter? I


I bought the white case with the white front and ran it for almost two years. That front provides 0 dust protection. I ended up blowing dust out of the case every 6 months, to keep up.

I recently upgraded to the black mesh front and can tell you that even after the first week I could tell it was an improvement. The downside is that while it is a good dust filter, it is not as easily removable for cleaning. Not a huge problem, but you will want to pop it off every now and again to blow the dust out so that you don't end up with a big fan-shaped brown dust ring on the front of your case.

-Ben


----------



## ParagonX

Waiting on mine (Black with Mesh) with the other goodies:
i5 4690K
Corsair H105
8Gb Corsair Vengeance pro @ 2400
R9 290 Vapor X
MSI Z97i Gaming AC
Kingston V300 SSD 250gb

Was thinking that the card might not fit due to its width but I built another prodigy for a friend with a 270 Tri X which is 42mm and was plenty of space to spare. So the 47mm of the 290 Vapor X should fit normaly without any hiccups. I will post again to confirm when i have all the parts


----------



## FireGate13

hello!
I am new to this forum and I really need your help to finish my build..

I 've got today nzxt kraken x41 and I was expecting an easy job but it seems that I made a hard choice..
I have bitfenix prodigy(mini-itx), a 230mm spectre front and the two 120mm spectres that came with the case.. I was confident for the back side for my new clc but it does not fit the way I wanted it. Being a 140mm rad it mesures actually 140x172mm and I cannot fit it with the tubes facing up or down








the only way I found is sideways with the tubes away from the gpu.

Next problem is the fan.. should I make it intake or outake? should I put it between the case and the rad or after the rad? I have a magnet 140 filter ready.

Third problem is when I tried mounting the cooler with its fan attatched, the two top fans dont fit :-(

I want suggestions, solutions, pictures..
please help me and I will post photos as soon as I start making it happen...
thanks!


----------



## FireGate13

I came up with an idea..



I am not so sure :/


----------



## papa jock

A good idea. I applied it and it works optimally. (see picture)


----------



## FireGate13

it is not exactly the same.. the rad pures hot air inside my case and the two 120mm can't exhaust all the heat.. i am worried because the radiator and the fan is far apart.is enough air going through it?
in the other hand the ODD bay with the fan controller makes the second upper fan useless i think :/
I am thinking if it is better to use kraken as an outake.. give me your thoughts..


----------



## benhiggs

Thought I would drop in a few pics of my university pc prodigy build..

This is from start to finish


----------



## bmyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireGate13*
> 
> I am thinking if it is better to use kraken as an outake.. give me your thoughts..


I used a ThermalTake Water 2.0 Pro as Exhaust on the rear vent for a long time (push/pull with 2 fans). It worked fine, but dust management was a problem. I used a 200mm in the front (intake) and no fans in the top. This meant that there was not dust control inside the case and everything got dirty quickly.

For your situation you could use your 140mm magnet filter and have the Top+Rear be intake and the Front be exhaust. That would just leave your GPU vents exposed to dust, which could be fixed with a couple 120mm magnet filters.

Just my thoughts,

Ben


----------



## FireGate13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmyton*
> 
> For your situation you could use your 140mm magnet filter and have the Top+Rear be intake and the Front be exhaust. That would just leave your GPU vents exposed to dust, which could be fixed with a couple 120mm magnet filters.
> Ben


If i install the 140mm rad inside my case (with the fan inside) it blocks the top mounting holes







I will demostrate that with a pic:


the red part is where the two part collide.. 120mm fan and the rad...

The only way it the fan to be outside the case ... i dont like it this way


----------



## bmyton

That is true that the push/pull will block the top-rear fan placement, I know my TT did.

You could try mounting the AIO to the top rear mounting position, giving you this set up:



Use the AIO, second top fan, and the rear fan with your magnet filter all as intakes with dust filtration. Use the front 230mm as exhaust, and then pick something out to use for the GPU vents, either a magnet filter or swap for the window side.

The general consensus is to bring in the cold air from the front/bottom and send it out the top/rear, unfortunately the Prodigy does not have easy dust filtration for that option. I ended up with a 240mm Radiator on top (intake) and swapped in the black mesh front panel (intake) and just left the rear vent open for exhaust.

-Ben


----------



## FireGate13

ben i dont have a push pull configuration.. it's the new NZXT kraken x41 which is 36mm wide without the fan installed. The top position is not possible because it is a 140mm radiator.


----------



## bmyton

How about this?



Or you could reverse all of the fans if you weren't worried about dust filtration and wanted a more normal airflow pattern.

What I have found if you're worried about dust is that you want to make sure that you have more fans pulling air in through filters than you have fans pushing out (or open vent spots).

-Ben


----------



## Sesameopen

Hey guys so I am planning a custom loop for my PC. Here are the current specs:

i7 4790K
MSI Z87I AC
AMD R9 290

I removed all hard drive cages and the 5.25" bay drive. So I was wondering if I can fit a 240mm up top and a 240mm in the front. If not, this is going to be my loop setup:

http://gyazo.com/bf26e16fae6057f9be8ce5da912f4cc9

Can someone experienced in watercooling please make sure everything will fit? And any suggestions? As I have never tried a custom loop in a mini ITX case, but I need a portable computer that is flashy









Thanks,
Sesameopen


----------



## evulmunk33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireGate13*
> 
> If i install the 140mm rad inside my case (with the fan inside) it blocks the top mounting holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will demostrate that with a pic:
> 
> 
> the red part is where the two part collide.. 120mm fan and the rad...
> 
> The only way it the fan to be outside the case ... i dont like it this way


you can use the holes of the rear vent as alternative mounting holes








just move the 140 rad to the side and lower, and you can install both a 140 and 2 120 fans at the top, its a bit fiddly but it works


----------



## bmyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sesameopen*
> 
> Can someone experienced in watercooling please make sure everything will fit? And any suggestions?


Fitting a pair of 240s into a prodigy will require the top radiator be mounted with the fans on the outside of the case at a minimum. You will also need to be very careful with your radiator thickness.

Take a look at this guy's build with a 240mm and 200mm



You can see the mounting holes for the front panel 240mm radiator which are part of the 5.25 drive plate up at the top. While the radiator may be physically possible to fit there, I think your fittings might be the big problem. His 200mm front rad is shorter, so he ended up with enough room to run pipes.


----------



## Sesameopen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmyton*
> 
> Fitting a pair of 240s into a prodigy will require the top radiator be mounted with the fans on the outside of the case at a minimum. You will also need to be very careful with your radiator thickness.
> 
> Take a look at this guy's build with a 240mm and 200mm
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the mounting holes for the front panel 240mm radiator which are part of the 5.25 drive plate up at the top. While the radiator may be physically possible to fit there, I think your fittings might be the big problem. His 200mm front rad is shorter, so he ended up with enough room to run pipes.


Alright, so I should go with the picture in my build then? To get a 240mm up front and a 120 in the back. Do you think its gonna be enough to cool a 4790K OC'ed, and a r9 290 stock?


----------



## bmyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sesameopen*
> 
> Alright, so I should go with the picture in my build then? To get a 240mm up front and a 120 in the back. Do you think its gonna be enough to cool a 4790K OC'ed, and a r9 290 stock?


i'm running a 2500k OC'ed with a r9 290x OC'ed on a single 240 and I don't ever get above 50c gaming, 60c on stress tests.

You can mount any size you want in the front of the case as well, just use the vent holes as mounting alternatives (might need a washer). That would let you mount a monster thick 180rad in the front if you wanted.

-Ben


----------



## Sesameopen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmyton*
> 
> i'm running a 2500k OC'ed with a r9 290x OC'ed on a single 240 and I don't ever get above 50c gaming, 60c on stress tests.
> 
> You can mount any size you want in the front of the case as well, just use the vent holes as mounting alternatives (might need a washer). That would let you mount a monster thick 180rad in the front if you wanted.
> 
> -Ben


Wow alright thanks! So Im thinking of a 120mm up front and the h220x up top. Should be enough as winter is coming xD


----------



## drnilly007

Phenom M case great case to work in and mod!


----------



## hown

hey guys.im new to here.
i own a bitfenix phenom m but i have to idea how the bottom piece should be put on










should it be like this?but there is a bottom fan wouldnt it block the air flow? thanks in advance


----------



## drnilly007

The bottom piece is only if you mount hard drives in the bottom instead of fans.


----------



## sir5574

not trying to hijack, as this is a general case owner thread... But since a lot of you have the same case, anyone mind giving some input on my cooling issue?

I'd really appreciate more input before I build!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1514673/h100i-in-a-prodigy-air-flow-question#post_22890161


----------



## Colin_MC

Can I join the club?


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Hey guys, is http://imgur.com/a/wu1ya normal? My front panel has a curve in it and I don't think that is the design of it. Not sure though since this is the first prodigy i've seen in real life. Pictures weren''t mucch help since there aren't any from that angle.


----------



## sascha1102

your front panel on the last picture isn't clicked in correctly. just press it on the bottom right down and it is not curved anymore.


----------



## dimbidim

Hi,

The GPU length might be an issue with the thick bitfenix fan in front. It's a matter of a few milimiter.

For the noctua I don't really know. I always used watercooling in that case. Personnally I'd advise to use an AIO instead of an aircooler. It's much easier to work with and your sure about the clearance.

Especially since your hardware will generate a lot of heat so you'll most likely need to exhaust hot air in the top using two 120mm fans. I don't know if that solution is compatible with the Noctua.

I don't know why you choose the 295x2 but I think the new GTX 980 is a much better choice.


----------



## ParagonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ParagonX*
> 
> Waiting on mine (Black with Mesh) with the other goodies:
> i5 4690K
> Corsair H105
> 8Gb Corsair Vengeance pro @ 2400
> R9 290 Vapor X
> MSI Z97i Gaming AC
> Kingston V300 SSD 250gb
> 
> Was thinking that the card might not fit due to its width but I built another prodigy for a friend with a 270 Tri X which is 42mm and was plenty of space to spare. So the 47mm of the 290 Vapor X should fit normaly without any hiccups. I will post again to confirm when i have all the parts


The R9 290 vapor X fits like a charm. Even though i wouldnt install it if someone has a see through panel without vent holes. The fans are 0.5cm away from the side panel.


----------



## OkanG

Hey guys, been lurking for a while. A little late, but I've been thinking of joining the Prodigy gang for a while now. I'm going to sell my 600t and start from scratch with this one. Parts I've considered:

GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 970 (does it fit?)
CPU: Intel i5 4690k
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
PSU: Corsair RM750 (does it fit?)
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250 GB (Considering getting the 850 instead, worth the extra money?)
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB

Now I'm looking into the Z97 m-ITX moterboards, but I can't quite figure out which one I should get. I will be using WI-FI, but I won't be doing any MB overclocking whatsover, maybe a little CPU overclocking. Ideas?

And lastly, what are the pros and cons of the Prodigy and Prodigy M?

I know that's a lot of questions, but I've been out of the hardware loop for a long time









Cheers!


----------



## ParagonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Hey guys, been lurking for a while. A little late, but I've been thinking of joining the Prodigy gang for a while now. I'm going to sell my 600t and start from scratch with this one. Parts I've considered:
> 
> GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 970 (does it fit?)
> CPU: Intel i5 4690k
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> PSU: Corsair RM750 (does it fit?)
> SSD: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250 GB (Considering getting the 850 instead, worth the extra money?)
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB
> 
> Now I'm looking into the Z97 m-ITX moterboards, but I can't quite figure out which one I should get. I will be using WI-FI, but I won't be doing any MB overclocking whatsover, maybe a little CPU overclocking. Ideas?
> 
> And lastly, what are the pros and cons of the Prodigy and Prodigy M?
> 
> I know that's a lot of questions, but I've been out of the hardware loop for a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


I believe the MSI 970 will fit with no problems at all. I have fitted an r9 290 Vapor X which is a much bigger and thicker card. About the SSD if you can afford it go for 850.

As far as it is concerns Motherboards check the MSI Z97i Gaming AC. the only drawback of this mobo is that it only has 2 fan headers. and one is under the GPU which is not a problem if you plan your build right. If you want something simpler i would go for either the MSI z97 itx or the Asus one.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Hey guys, been lurking for a while. A little late, but I've been thinking of joining the Prodigy gang for a while now. I'm going to sell my 600t and start from scratch with this one. Parts I've considered:
> 
> GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 970 (does it fit?)
> CPU: Intel i5 4690k
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> PSU: Corsair RM750 (does it fit?)
> SSD: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250 GB (Considering getting the 850 instead, worth the extra money?)
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB
> 
> Now I'm looking into the Z97 m-ITX moterboards, but I can't quite figure out which one I should get. I will be using WI-FI, but I won't be doing any MB overclocking whatsover, maybe a little CPU overclocking. Ideas?
> 
> And lastly, what are the pros and cons of the Prodigy and Prodigy M?
> 
> I know that's a lot of questions, but I've been out of the hardware loop for a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


look tbh you wont notice the difference between an 840 EVO and the 850 - go for the cheaper option. i see no performance difference between my EVO 250GB and a 2yo plextor SSD that i use as sortage (have run OS off both).


----------



## esberelias

My htpc that i just put together









http://youtu.be/eFGF8XiXw2c


----------



## sascha1102

nice looking build. like the lightning logo on the side that shines outside the case. cool idea.


----------



## hown

S
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> The bottom piece is only if you mount hard drives in the bottom instead of fans.


So do I have to remove it to allow air flow? because I found out my rig is quite hot while gaming
Intel xeon e3 1231 v3 idle: 50C gaming: 80C
gpu asus gtx 760 idle : 41C gaming 68C


----------



## dman811

Yes you do.


----------



## hown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Yes you do.


the case came with 2 fans included.
I put one fan on rear and 1 fan on bottom of the case.
it that correct?shall I made any changes? I have only 1 HDD which is above the PSU


----------



## sascha1102

Hey guys, I want to switch from Prodigy to phenom itx. first planed to buy in the bitfenix store just 2 side panels, the to and front, but for that price I get a new complete Phenom. Now I just need to know how much space is there between the top steal and the extra stacked plastic top panel at the phenom itx case. hope I get one 25mm fan between. please in cm. thanks.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hown*
> 
> the case came with 2 fans included.
> I put one fan on rear and 1 fan on bottom of the case.
> it that correct?shall I made any changes? I have only 1 HDD which is above the PSU


Your fan placement is fine if you remove the panel on the bottom. The panel will restrict and possible airflow that the fan could have which could damage the fan in the process.


----------



## abirli

Bitfenix Prodigy Owners Unit!

My Perfectly Pink build has been nominated for Mod Of the Month.

Thanks in Advance









http://www.overclock.net/t/1512254/ocn-mod-of-the-month-sep-2014-amateur-class-vote-now

log

http://www.overclock.net/t/1491973/completed-abirlis-perfectly-pink-one-for-the-mrs-polished-block-acrylic-pipe-custom-sleeves


----------



## Lukas026

hey guys

I am finally buying parts for upcoming mini-ITX PC and I would like to know your opinions on which and how many fans would youadvice to use in it. My parts are:

Intel Core i7 4790k
Noctua NH-U12S
ASUS ROG Maximus VII Impact
Crucial LP RAM
EVGA GTX 780ti
Samsung 840 Pro 512GB
Corsair AX860

and of course Bitfenix Prodigy.CaseKing Ann.Ed. /w window

ATM I would use:

2x Noctua NF-S12A PWM in the front
1x Noctua NF-F12 PWM on CPU cooler
and 1x Noctua NF-A14 PWM in rear of the case

If I am not mistkaen, I cant fit the two fans in the top position, becouse of the height of the CPU cooler.

What do you thinks ? Any better ideas ?

Thanks


----------



## bmyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> EVGA GTX 780ti


Seems like tracking down a GTX 980 might be a good idea if you were willing to spend the money on the 780ti.


----------



## hernan86

What do you think about Zotac 970 Omega in Prodigy (ITX)?


----------



## Darc

I've read that the Zotac is the smallest 970 of them all, but I'm sure that the Bitfenix prodigy without the extra hdd cage will have ample room for even one of the bigger ones.


----------



## hernan86

Zotac Omega is 3slots. Gigabyte G1 310mm long


----------



## CSCoder4ever

^ Get a prodigy M then. Or get a different 970?


----------



## bmyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> ^ Get a prodigy M then. Or get a different 970?


You have right at 45mm between the GPU PCB and the case frame, plus a couple mm of frame thickness. I don't see the exact dimensions of that cooler listed on Zotac's site so I can't tell you if it would fit or not.

I seem to remember that a single PCI slot is specified as 20mm, so you have a little more than 2 slots, but I doubt you're going to squeeze a 3slot card in there.


----------



## iamgiGGlz

Hi there

I'm slowly pulling the pieces together for my Prodigy mITX build (custom loop, 7990, 240+200 rads) and I have two questions.

Will an EK-RES X3 250 with a DDC 3.2 pump fit in there? I know ArtX38 put a 250 Phobya Balancer in his Prodigy build, but I'm not sure if they're the same size.

Also, has anyone tried a 7990 in this case with a 200mm rad in front? I'm wondering how cramped it'll be...


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamgiGGlz*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I'm slowly pulling the pieces together for my Prodigy mITX build (custom loop, 7990, 240+200 rads) and I have two questions.
> 
> Will an EK-RES X3 250 with a DDC 3.2 pump fit in there? I know ArtX38 put a 250 Phobya Balancer in his Prodigy build, but I'm not sure if they're the same size.
> 
> Also, has anyone tried a 7990 in this case with a 200mm rad in front? I'm wondering how cramped it'll be...


I know for sure that a 7990 will not fit with a 200 in the front. The 7970 just fits, so....

I would go for a 150 res instead:


----------



## iamgiGGlz

Beautiful machine you have there @dimbidim !

A 150 is ideal. I already have a 100, but a sweet deal is available on a 250 that I'm finding difficult to ignore. WC kit is incredibly difficult/expensive to get here in South Africa so bargain hunting is the name of the game.

I might end up modding the front panel so the rad+fan sit further forward..hmmm...thanks for the confirmation though. I must start planning.


----------



## TheTou




----------



## iamgiGGlz

Very nice. What kind of temps is your titan running at in there? I found my 7870 was absolutely cooking in my Prodigy if I had the window panel on.


----------



## TheTou

Sorry to disappoint but it's only a 980. Currently with air cooling I get around 77°C in furmark with 100% fan speeds. With normal fan curve it gets throttled at 80°C and run around 1200MHz if I recall correctly (1.241 Base / 1.342 MHz Boost). This close to the sidepanel the turbine design cooler performs better than a top blow design. Will watercool the whole thing next week, if all my orders arrive on time.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamgiGGlz*
> 
> Very nice. What kind of temps is your titan running at in there? I found my 7870 was absolutely cooking in my Prodigy if I had the window panel on.


My GTX 780 SC got my side panel pretty hot on my Phenom so I can imagine what a 7870 would feel like in there. I also have a Corsair 250D and the vents on the side make a world of a difference.
-AJ


----------



## iamgiGGlz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheTou*
> 
> Sorry to disappoint but it's only a 980. Currently with air cooling I get around 77°C in furmark with 100% fan speeds. With normal fan curve it gets throttled at 80°C and run around 1200MHz if I recall correctly (1.241 Base / 1.342 MHz Boost). This close to the sidepanel the turbine design cooler performs better than a top blow design. Will watercool the whole thing next week, if all my orders arrive on time.


Yeah, the irony of the Prodigy is that (some might think) it's too small to run a custom loop, but a custom loop is almost necessary because it's so small. I'm running my 7870 with a an Arctic Hydrid II 120 for now just to keep it under control. Can't wait for my loop!


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Here's my current hot mess Phenom M.

http://s91.photobucket.com/user/OrangeSVTguy/media/IMG_92121_zps00528aab.jpg.html

I'm sadly ditching the Phenom for a full custom fabricated and built case I have designed. It will be awesome... I hope to start the build in the next week or two, till then, this is how it will sit.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimbidim*


That all white plexi top...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeSVTguy*
> 
> Here's my current hot mess Phenom M.
> 
> http://s91.photobucket.com/user/OrangeSVTguy/media/IMG_92121_zps00528aab.jpg.html
> 
> I'm sadly ditching the Phenom for a full custom fabricated and built case I have designed. It will be awesome... I hope to start the build in the next week or two, till then, this is how it will sit.


Hot mess is scary right.


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Hot mess is scary right.


Most of those cables are for the GPUs. The PSU sits right next to the GPUs, I will cut them down as they really only need to be 3-5".


----------



## beseitfia

hi guys, i have a corsair CX750M with a frustrating grinding noise while gaming in my prodigy setup; i would like to replace the PSU with a more performant and silent Seasonic P760. Is this a good psu to place in the prodigy mini itx case? Will it fit without problems?


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beseitfia*
> 
> hi guys, i have a corsair CX750M with a frustrating grinding noise while gaming in my prodigy setup; i would like to replace the PSU with a more performant and silent Seasonic P760. Is this a good psu to place in the prodigy mini itx case? Will it fit without problems?


Looks like a good choice. I run the 660 in my phenom and I'm running SLI and overclocked CPU plus other things. It's so quiet and in the hybrid mode, it will run fanless.


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> That all white plexi top...


It's a spare part bought on EK website. Not too expensive. I like how EK sells spare parts with different colors.


----------



## Colin_MC

Will Corsair H90 fit in Phenom M in the back? (place for 140 mm fan is there)


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin_MC*
> 
> Will Corsair H90 fit in Phenom M in the back? (place for 140 mm fan is there)


Looking at the case, looks like a 140mm fan/rad will fit there no problem. Even push/pull should fit too. From the back of the inside of the case to the CPU block(on my H100i) there is approx 4" so that should be more than enough to fit a rad and push/pull fan or keep one of the fans on the outside of the case.


----------



## hernan86

My new G1


----------



## TheTou

I have installed the loop


----------



## bmyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheTou*
> 
> I have installed the loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


Your bends look awesome, what did you end up using for your front radiator?


----------



## TheTou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmyton*
> 
> Your bends look awesome, what did you end up using for your front radiator?


I used the Magicool 180mm radiator in combination with a Phobya 18 slim 900 pwm


----------



## Pestilaence

Hey guys,
For those of you with the M variant, could you tell me if a semi-thin 240 rad will fit in the bottom, along with fans? It seems like it may, but I wasn't sure about the clearances between the bottom of the case, and the edge of the motherboard.


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Hey guys,
> For those of you with the M variant, could you tell me if a semi-thin 240 rad will fit in the bottom, along with fans? It seems like it may, but I wasn't sure about the clearances between the bottom of the case, and the edge of the motherboard.


I doubt it would. The PSU is in the way. I have 2x 120mm fans sitting on the floor and they pretty much take up all the space from the PSU to the back. A 120mm rad would fit down there I think.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeSVTguy*
> 
> I doubt it would. The PSU is in the way. I have 2x 120mm fans sitting on the floor and they pretty much take up all the space from the PSU to the back. A 120mm rad would fit down there I think.


Ah man that sucks... I was worried about the horizontal clearance, and didn't even think the vertical would cause an issue. Could someone do me a favor and measure the distance between the PSU bracket and the inside back of the case, as closly as possible? Also, I could use the height of the PSU bracket too. I have a couple different rads, so I'm curious if I could make something work if it's going to be close.


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Ah man that sucks... I was worried about the horizontal clearance, and didn't even think about the veritcal. Could someone do me a favor and measure the distance between the PSU bracket and the inside back of the case, as closly as possible? I have a couple different rads, so I'm curious if I could make something work if it's going to be close.


That's what I was saying as the ports are on the top of the rad. There is no room to mount a 240mm rad on the floor without moving he PSU since the ports would be in the way. I can measure it up you later.

Here's an old picture. It should give you a better idea.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeSVTguy*
> 
> That's what I was saying as the ports are on the top of the rad. There is no room to mount a 240mm rad on the floor without moving he PSU since the ports would be in the way. I can measure it up you later.
> 
> Here's an old picture. It should give you a better idea.
> http://s91.photobucket.com/user/OrangeSVTguy/media/OCN/IMG_8695_zps9606d498.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, that's why I was curious about the PSU bracket, to see if it sat high enough that I could perhaps cut a slot out of it, and have the rad ports towards the rear of the case. Judging by your pic though, I'm guessing that bracket isn't a standard thing anymore, or BitFenix did away with it before the final release. I don't see it in many builds, just promotional pictures. Here's an older pic that shows it.



I wasn't sure if the PSU mounted to the top of that bracket, or if it was just there for it to sit inside, assuming that it even comes with the case.


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Yeah, that's why I was curious about the PSU bracket, to see if it sat high enough that I could perhaps cut a slot out of it, and have the rad ports towards the rear of the case. Judging by your pic though, I'm guessing that bracket isn't a standard thing anymore, or BitFenix did away with it before the final release. I don't see it in many builds, just promotional pictures. Here's an older pic that shows it.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if the PSU mounted to the top of that bracket, or if it was just there for it to sit inside, assuming that it even comes with the case.




I have exactly 10 inches from the PSU to the back of the case. 240mm basically equals 9.5"/


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Hey guys i have a Prodigy with a broken foot but im not getting a reply from Bitfenix support.
So i thought i would ask in here what i should do next?
I got the case for my son and was thinking of getting the same for myself until this.


----------



## TheTou

This is a known issue with the Prodigy. I just contacted my dealer and got a replacement part two days later


----------



## SvenTheBerserK

Its been sorted out now.
PC Case Gear here in Australia have sent out a replacement part without question.

Still haven't heard from Bitfenix though....anyway thx for the suggestion feel kinda dumb for not thinking of it myself


----------



## Wanou

if you guys fancy a Colossus or a Blue Prodigy: they are on sale at TigerTirect (in the US) for $30 shipping included.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1520484/bitfenix-rebates-on-cases-at-tigerdirect-30-for-a-case-and-free-shipping/0_100


----------



## dman811

I am tempted to go with the Colossus ITX...


----------



## Colin_MC

What would be the best opton, for fan directions?

Previously, when I had Cryorig, I used:
2x120 mm on top - to intake
2x140 mm on CPU radiator - blowing down
2x120 mm or 230mm at the bottom - to exhaust.

Now - when H90 is installed I wonder if it would be better to:
2x140 mm on WC radiator - to exhaust (quieter, but warmer)
2x120 mm on top - to intake (for GPU mainly)
180mm (yes, 230mm won't fit now) for intake.


----------



## blitz911

Hi guys, its time for a new build and im looking at building a media sever. was originally gonna be air cooked but im toying with the idea of watercooling it.

Im going for an AMD A8 7600 so no additional GPU to cool, and im gonna be using the phenom itx case. Only issue is im going to be using this machine as my home server, ill start out with 2x 4tb hdd but would like to be able to use all of the hdd cages if necessary.

Questions:

1] how much clearance is there in the top of the phenom if you just remove the optical disc drive cage? could i fit in a slim line 240 rad and slim line fans? I think a slim black ice comes in at 30mm and a thin fan at 12-15mm, could i get 45mm out of it whilst keeping both hdd cages in? could anybody measure their phenom and give me a number? the post below suggests a 12mm fan will sit in the top of the case leaving the rad only inside the case.

2] leaving the hdd cages in gives me nowhere to mount the tube res/pump combo. im not keen on drilling through the case side, so id be looking to mount it on the side of the hdd cage or the back panael above the mother board.

3] if i cant get a slim 240rad and fans in the top id consider a single 120 on the back. that should be enough as im not really likely to do any gaming. or should i put another 120 in the roof as well?

noise wise will a w/c set up be more silent than 2/3 slow case fans and a quiet cpu fan?

thanks guys
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonnymcmove*
> 
> In the Phenom it is possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need the Scythe Kaze Jyu SLIM SY1012SL12L they are just 12mm
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/120mm-Luefter/Scythe-Kaze-Jyu-SLIM-SY1012SL12L-Luefter-1000-rpm-100mm::11256.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the front are too Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL1 and in the top the too Scythe. The too Scythe in the top i have twisted that they blow out


----------



## julzrotten

Project: THE PRODIGAL SUN








Spec
CPU: i3 4150
MOTHERBOARD: asrock h81m-itx
RAM: 8gb corsair vengeance (4gb installed, need to change low profile RAM)
PSU: silverstone 750w gold
CPU COOLER: coolermaster v8 gts
CASE: bitfenix prodigy
FAN CONTROLLER: bitfenix recon
FANS: enermax apollish vegas 140mm, corsair 120mm


----------



## bmyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julzrotten*
> 
> Project: THE PRODIGAL SUN
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is one of the best prodigy CaseMods I've seen. Do you have a build log somewhere online? The internal fan controller is a neat idea, and I love the look of the sub woofer style grill on the face. I am very curious what else you have hidden in the enclosure up front, and if you have any issues with the GPU cooler facing a solid window.


----------



## julzrotten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmyton*
> 
> That is one of the best prodigy CaseMods I've seen. Do you have a build log somewhere online? The internal fan controller is a neat idea, and I love the look of the sub woofer style grill on the face. I am very curious what else you have hidden in the enclosure up front, and if you have any issues with the GPU cooler facing a solid window.


dont have the project log, i have some pix but never posted. the original front panel was removed. made some acrylic sheet to replace the front panel. made a hole in it. , covered it with a black leather, i got fan grill from the old generic case then installed in it. there's no problem with gpu temp idle is 40deg C

by the way, big thanks for the appreciation


----------



## bmyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julzrotten*
> 
> by the way, big thanks for the appreciation


No problem.

Do you have a hardware list?


----------



## MikeTheFinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin_MC*
> 
> What would be the best opton, for fan directions?
> 
> Previously, when I had Cryorig, I used:
> 2x120 mm on top - to intake
> 2x140 mm on CPU radiator - blowing down
> 2x120 mm or 230mm at the bottom - to exhaust.
> 
> Now - when H90 is installed I wonder if it would be better to:
> 2x140 mm on WC radiator - to exhaust (quieter, but warmer)
> 2x120 mm on top - to intake (for GPU mainly)
> 180mm (yes, 230mm won't fit now) for intake.


Hmm... Seems like the H90 could fit, if it was turned 90 degrees, so the hoses would be at the side? Or is it too close to the mobo already? I sense wasted potential here, if it's not possible to use 140 mm rads








If the H90 doesn't fit, I'm considering some 120 mm rad instead. Do you think the H80i would be good as an intake and a 230 mm below as an exhaust?

Mikko


----------



## modapcboy

Guys , I need some help so I hope some pro bitfenix modders can comment on this. I have been looking for a case ( my parts are ready for purchase ) but I'm having a dilemma.

I want an all white case or mostly white.

I was inspired to go white because of this particular video > 




I like the h440 but in my country it costs around 180 usd. And most people who comment about it say its like a fridge or something, you need it for pepsi lol. I looked for different options.

fractal design r4, looks nice but the front vents look bad <

nxzt source h40 < so simple, another fridge

bitfenix prodigy < i like it but not a fan of the rectangular bay on the front , or do you think the airflow of this thing is bad?

then I saw a video of a bitfenix black phenom mod here, where he cut the sidepanel to make a glass window. Now looks wise, the front looks so badass and clean , the sides as well, the internals can be displayed like the one in the youtube video that I like.

> I have no experience in cutting so I'm probably going to ask a metal workshop to cut the panel + plexiglass. So what do you think ? Should I do this or go for the prodigy m.


----------



## bmyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> So what do you think ? Should I do this or go for the prodigy m.


Doesn't the Phenom share frame dimensions with the Prodigy and Prodigy-M? If so, I would swap in the Prodigy-M's optional windowed panel and then just mount power and reset buttons somewhere else on the case.


----------



## Lukas026

Hi

I need help with my Prodigy case and I though this would a good place to start









One of the three screws holding the GPU cracked open and I need a nwe one.

Unfortunately, there is no place where to get them.

Can you give me some advice what to do ?

Thanks


----------



## bmyton

I'd shoot Bitfenix an email. They sell the side panel thumb screws but they're too wide for the top of the GPU bracket. I'd bet they would ship you a replacement skinny one.

https://parts.bitfenix.com/us/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=150

Otherwise, take the screw to your local hardware shop and ask them to sell you 5-10 replacements that have the same threads but are shorter then just replace the thumbscrews with those.


----------



## modapcboy

Hi guys , Im about to make the purchase tomorrow, or around 10 hours from now. Already talked to some guys over in buildapc reddit chat but I want to confirm coming from phenom users here themselves. So I hope someone here helps me make the best decision for my first custom build pc.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/LtQP99

My concern is this , is my cooler good enough ? I'm not some crazy overclocker just maybe more concerned on keeping my processor running in good temps.

If ever I change it, and I have to choose only the options in this site >

http://www.pcworx.ph/index.php?action=component&category=92&pg=12

What would you choose aside from the h60 corsair ? Will this thing fit ?

2.) Asus z97 m is a good board right ?

3.) 550 watts is more than enough correct? So this is a safe choice ? And is modular good ?

http://www.pcworx.ph/index.php?action=component&category=97&pg=12


----------



## FifthRocketeer

Someone asked a few pages back about the rads you can fit in the ITX prodigy. And I thought I would throw in my 2 cents. I managed with a bit of modding to get a 45mm think 200mm rad in the front and a 60 mm think 280mm rad in the top.


----------



## modapcboy

|I asked Bitfenix regarding what I want, a prodigy window sidepanel on my phenom m >

As of now we don't have a phenom sidepanel with vents, the only available in the PH is window panel for prodigy ITX that can still fit on the Phenom ITX or Phenom M but the design it meant only for ITX, to show of the video card, yes the window sidepanel for the prodigy M can fit on the Phenom M too.

If you have more inquiries please PM us again.


----------



## Lukas026

hello there gang

I finally put my rig together and need one last advice on picking up right GPU for it.

my config is:

i7 4790k OCed [email protected]
8gb crucial 1600mhz
asus z97i deluxe
noctua nh-u12s
samsung 840pro
corasir ax860 (i know overkill but I have it from old PC)

all this inside Bitfenix Prodigy with *WINDOWED* side panel.

I wonder if I should buy:¨

a) reference 980gtx card becouse the blower cooler will deposit all heat outside the case

or

b) some non-reference 980gtx like MSI or EVGA with their cooling solutions.

Anyone tried it or have some experience with this kind of cards ?

Thanks


----------



## bmyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> a) reference 980gtx card
> b) some non-reference 980gtx
> 
> Anyone tried it or have some experience with this kind of cards ?
> 
> Thanks


Most folks have reported about equal success on Reference and Non-Reference cards with the window. My suggestion is to make sure you have a good fan in the front intake position, and consider adding some additional fans at the top of the case, and you should have plenty of air moving through the case for either GPU.

You may want to consider the reference model if you are planning to add water cooling at some point, those blocks tend to be easier to find. If you don't plan to water cool, then I would pick by appearance. The extra 100-200mhz you might gain on one card vs another won't make as much of an impact in gaming, and with that big window you'll want to have something you like to look at.


----------



## HappyHammer7

Anyone had any experience with their RMA process? I had a Bitfenix Prodigy where it had the typical issue of cracks at the mounting points. I raised a support ticket which was open for nearly a month. I emailed various contacts who kept giving me half answers and nothing ever got resolved.

I was forced to send the case back to the retailer. I did not want to replace it for another one in fear of having the same issue, so I ordered a Bitfenix Phenom. Anyway, just received that and there is some slight scratches on the front soft touch panel.

Should of learnt the first time. Don't think I have ever received such poor customer service from ANY company. They do offer good products but if you have any issues, my experience is you are well and truly on your own.

Not happy at all


----------



## Malik

Still in progress


----------



## fr1s

HI I"m new here, just got this nice case















Do you guys know if Swiftech H220X fits into the Prodigy M, with Asus R9 270 (direct cu) installed?

here's the pic of the fitment of the card
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_mGhPaeOZMxRGhtTWxLd0lsVzhMUmd4OS1fcnVmWE8yelJv/view?usp=sharing

there is only 2 inches of space from the top of gfx card to the top of the case.. so I'll have to mount the fans on top. can the Pump + reservoir fit?


----------



## bmyton

I would be very surprised if you could use the H220x in the Phenom M.



The thickness of the reservoir + DDC pump + Fittings would have to be less than the distance between the heat pipes of your GPU and the top Radiator screws on the case.

I don't have the actual dimensions, but I just can't see a way that it would fit.

If you're just planning to cool the CPU, I'd go with an AIO that could mount in the bottom rear vent position.


----------



## fr1s

My other option is noctua nh d15.. Would that fit without hdd tray?

Also I can fit h220x but id have to expand the loop. Buy another 120mm rad and replace the air cooler of my r9 270 with a water block.. That's like $260 in swiftech parts all togather.. Too much for gaming rig on budget


----------



## PWatercooling

Hi everyone









Here are some photos of the "Black & White" Prodigy mod project with clear acrylic tubes (Liquid Cooling - Mayhems Ice white):


----------



## Iridium191

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PWatercooling*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some photos of the "Black & White" Prodigy mod project with clear acrylic tubes (Liquid Cooling - Mayhems Ice white):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Some really nice ideas with this mod, very cool!


----------



## Benoweapon

Hiya,

So I've just purchased a Phenom M and after countless nights researching I'm still not 100% sure which parts to finalise.

I'm looking at cramming in the following:

CPU: i5-4690K
MOBO: MSI Z97M Gaming
RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury 16Gb
GPU: 2xGTX 970's
SSD: Crucial M550 m.2 512Gb
PSU: SilverStone Gold S Series 750W

A few things:

- Would I be able to fit a H100i? If not, what other coolers would be effective in this case?
- I'm looking at reference 970's so I can exhaust to the rear of the case. Is anyone currently running 2 reference cards that can provide some feedback around temperatures?
- Just how hot does this case get? With limited front intake options I've read that this case isn't the best for cooling however the looks won me over completely.

Cheers


----------



## dimbidim

Picture of my final build.


----------



## dman811

That looks amazing!


----------



## modapcboy

I just got my pc yesterday from the shop , they installed the parts there and this is what I have noticed. The motherboard is inversed on my phenom m ? ( i looked at the official bitfenix pictures as well and the msi gpu was upside down ) so I'm guessing this the actual orientation of the motherboard right ?

I replaced the top bitfenix fans with 2 coolermaster sickle with blue led fans, since the bitfenix didnt have fan controllers and I couldnt find one in our city ( dont have newegg etc ). At first I wanted a white case - with black internals and maybe some color , white led.

But I'm liking the led light now, how do I make this build look better ?

> glass sidepanel , if I use the bitfenix prodigy panel is this good? Or have it custom cut?

> Add additional fan in the bottom of the case ?

> Do I need a led strip or the fans with led lights will be enough ?

> How about sleeving, - I wanted white sleeving before but after seeing the wires, its like 1 - 2 inches visible only.

Hope someone here can help , thanks !


----------



## bmyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimbidim*
> 
> Picture of my final build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your build looks Fantastic! Did you alternate tubing OD in the various sections of your loop? If so, why?


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmyton*
> 
> Your build looks Fantastic! Did you alternate tubing OD in the various sections of your loop? If so, why?


Thank you.

I just used 12 mm hard tube on top of the CPU waterblock because I needed the tubing to be rigid in order to go around the memory. I wanted that section to be solid and straight.


----------



## modapcboy

hi bro, can you look at my build and make a suggestion ? blue or white led? etc


----------



## bmyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> This the actual orientation of the motherboard right ?


That is the correct orientation for your motherboard (the long PCI slots on the motherboard have to line up with the openings on the back of the case)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> How do I make this build look better ?


I would add a window side panel, order the stock one from BitFenix as it looks pretty good and will probably end up being cheaper than making a custom. Plus the inside of your case is very clean so you might as well show it off!

Are you planning to add a GPU at some point? If so, you can pick a model that looks good along the top edge.

You can look at having some custom vinyl decals cut out for the case if you like the look of that sort of thing. Something for the window might be cool, or a design for the front.

You can buy a set of pre-sleeved extensions for your power supply if you like that look, but you're right that you won't be able to see much of the cables.

The lighting is entirely up to your preference. It's pretty easy to install a strip of LED lights along the bottom edge and it does look cool, but just using the light-up CPU cooler and your light-up fans can also be a very nice look.

You could also get a set of Light-Up case feet for the bottom. Something like this might work: http://www.xoxide.com/ledacfomod.html You could also try to make your own if you wanted to get creative. Even adding a strip of LEDs around the under side of the case can give the whole thing a cool space-ship glow underneath that looks great sitting on a desk.


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> hi bro, can you look at my build and make a suggestion ? blue or white led? etc


White. You already have enough different colors.


----------



## modapcboy

Are you saying I get the prodigy m sidepanel and put it inside my phenom m correct ? I asked bitfenix about this and they said its compatible.

Yes I'll be getting either a 970 / 980 , wanted the zotac but other brands ( the colors of the card ) wont be seen that much anyway so maybe a giga, or strix.

Like that idea on lighting up the bottom , will think of that. How about lighting the logo on the front ?


----------



## bmyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> Are you saying I get the prodigy m sidepanel and put it inside my phenom m correct ? I asked bitfenix about this and they said its compatible.
> 
> Yes I'll be getting either a 970 / 980 , wanted the zotac but other brands ( the colors of the card ) wont be seen that much anyway so maybe a giga, or strix.
> 
> Like that idea on lighting up the bottom , will think of that. How about lighting the logo on the front ?


Exactly right on the side panel, easy to just order the Prodigy M window (which is nice and large). If you've already confirmed with BitFenix that it fits then you should be good to go.

A light-up logo would be pretty cool, some people have done very creative things with their case fronts. I really like this build's idea:


You could peel off the stock logo and have a new (bigger) one cut from black acrylic. I think it would actually look pretty cool to mount the new badge on 5-10mm stand-offs and then attach lighting behind it so you get a halo effect when it's turned on.


----------



## statyksyn

How do i Get in the owners club??


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *statyksyn*
> 
> How do i Get in the owners club??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> *How to enter*
> just post with the following
> *ADD ME* (bold included, so I do not have to worry about missing one)
> Picture of your case/build (this rule will be suspended for preorders, since it isn't out yet)
> Color (if preordered, or painted)
> In code spoilders: your OCN name with your profile linked and (optional) the name of your build with your build log linked
> _*Example*_
> *ADD ME!*
> [INSERT IMAGE HERE]


Does this answer your question?


----------



## Malik

back to *THE ROOTS* project


----------



## ccRicers

Awesome as always Malik. You sure know how to keep the sexy in air cooling.


----------



## modapcboy

Hmm that symbol is too big for me , I can design a simple abstract symbol or something like this, a badge then light behind it ?

http://blue2x.deviantart.com/art/Bitfenix-Pandora-Logo-Competition-492525885


----------



## modapcboy

Hi , I have two options here with the current setup that I have.

Blue leds >

On the top fans I have black fans with blue leds

I haven't customized the cooler yet but I think I'll change the tube into white or something transparent ?

> Do you recommend painting the heatsink ( gold ) to something white ?

> I'm probably going to change the corsair sticker on the power supply with something I would design, like a black sticker with white design.

> What 970 or 980 would look great in this build ?

> What else can I add to make it pretty ?

As for white vs blue led, I know you must have seen both, because white blue black is not a bad combination ( futuristic feel ) , but white was my first consideration as well. Thoughts ?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> Hi , I have two options here with the current setup that I have.
> 
> Blue leds >
> 
> On the top fans I have black fans with blue leds
> 
> I haven't customized the cooler yet but I think I'll change the tube into white or something transparent ?
> 
> > Do you recommend painting the heatsink ( gold ) to something white ?
> 
> > I'm probably going to change the corsair sticker on the power supply with something I would design, like a black sticker with white design.
> 
> > What 970 or 980 would look great in this build ?
> 
> > What else can I add to make it pretty ?
> 
> As for white vs blue led, I know you must have seen both, because white blue black is not a bad combination ( futuristic feel ) , but white was my first consideration as well. Thoughts ?


You can paint the heatsinks just use a high heat non conducting paint, like engine paint so you don't trap heat or it doesn't chip.

I'd get a strix 970 or 980 and paint the metal plating white, leave fans as is, peel off sticker and put one of your choice on it, really nice cards, i run a strix 980.

Get a 200mm blue intake bottom.

I would do white case, heatsink, ram and gpu, blue led fans, and black accent like rad and psu. If you get sleeved cables get blue, if you do custom do a white/blu design on the paracord


----------



## modapcboy

any ideas on the fan noise ? I really want a white fan with blue or white lights.

I haven't added a gpu yet and I'm pretty sure it will add more noise to the ones in my pc.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> any ideas on the fan noise ? I really want a white fan with blue or white lights.
> 
> I haven't added a gpu yet and I'm pretty sure it will add more noise to the ones in my pc.


Select the fan of your liking, but generally 200mm fans are pretty quiet, just a bit extra flow.

Gpus like stix for most application and some games wont even turn on, onky at 65c and above, and their super quiet when on anyway


----------



## vakis

I would really like to use Prodigy m in order to build a system, but I am worried about the feet and system stability...

In general how stable is the system on a table or on the floor?

My cpu will be cooled by a trusty TRUE 120 while I will add a bulky AMD GPU and 3* 3,5hdds.

Do you think the feet will be stable with such a weight?


----------



## modapcboy

I dont have a prodigy but I will assume they are similar on build. The Bitfenix Phenom is solid , even the sidepanels are heavy. So when it comes to stability I dont think you would be having problems.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> I dont have a prodigy but I will assume they are similar on build. The Bitfenix Phenom is solid , even the sidepanels are heavy. So when it comes to stability I dont think you would be having problems.


The Prodigy feet are very different and are prone to flexing though.


----------



## modapcboy

Sgt , me and my noob choices lol so my power supply is a corsair 550watts semi modular one.

I understand the 24 pin is connected to the power supply itself , but the rest are detachable. Can you point me out what cables can be bought and changed ? So I can add white wires ?

And what brand do you recommend?


----------



## vakis

I know that the feet/handles of prodigy m have been blamed to be unstable.

So I would like an owner to inform me if they are stable enough for a heavy system.

Aslo is it possible for the system to tremble and produce noise (due to fans working)?

One more question, Is it possible to attach a 200mm fan outside the bottom grill of the case (so that I mount two my hdds on the bottom of the case and still have some airflow coming in)?


----------



## koonj

Hi guys, potential prodigy M owner here, just a couple quick questions







:

Is it possible to mount/place 3.5" HDD behind the motherboard?
Is it possible to move this HDD tray behind the motherboard as well?
Extra info: Transplanting Noctua NH-D14 along with rest of my pc parts in my signature(without dvd drive), Two 3.5" HDD and Two SSD Drives, still shopping for mATX motherboard(hackintosh compatible), Any advice/tips?
Or is there another mATX case better suited for my configuration?, I really like the handle on prodigy m

Cheers

Edit: Forgot to mention, I am looking to buy the mATX version of the prodigy case


----------



## vakis

Anyone got any information about the bottom handles bending on the m model, and the system beeing unstable/trembling/making sounds ?


----------



## statyksyn

No nothing can be moved behing the mb tray unfortunatey without heavily modding the case. You can fit some ssds behind the tray though with some velcro or 3m tape







sorry, hope this helps. the case is awesome i love my phenom


----------



## statyksyn

*ADD ME*




Its Black!!!







About to do some modding!

Overclock.net name is Statyksyn and i think this is a link to my profile
http://www.overclock.net/u/407159/statyksyn
*ADD ME!!*


----------



## modapcboy

is that a phenom m? nice


----------



## statyksyn

Yep, love this case


----------



## statyksyn

My Random Sunday escapde of modding! Much more to come this is just the tip of the iceberg!


----------



## statyksyn

What im planning on doing for my daughter is a colored prodigy but with phenom feet, i like the handles as well


----------



## Sparfunk

Hiya guys, I was hoping I could get some advice/help and this seems like the perfect place.

I'm soon to be building my first serious gaming rig, and the first computer I've built in probably 10 years. Being someone that likes to jump in at the deep end, I REALLY want to use the Phenom M because it's such a nice looking case.

The problem I'm having is I want to use SLI GTX 980's and I'm worried about airflow.

The above build (by statyksyn) appears to have both cards next to each other, with fans above (what size fans?). Which clc cpu cooler is that being used? And what is the orientation of the fans? Which ones are exhaust and which ones are intake? What are the temps like with both cards sandwiched together?

The alternative seems to be to have the GPUs with one slot gap between them, giving them some room for airflow, but this causes the bottom (top? heh) card to be very close to the fan mountings in the roof stopping any fans from being mounted there.

Now, with this second setup both Linus on his channel and two builds on the official bitfenix phenom m gallery on their site have built dual GPU systems with this configuration. I have no info on the builds on the bitfenix site but as far as I can tell Linus has a 140mm fan set to intake on the bottom and a 140mm fan set to intake on the rear with no fans at all set to exhaust.

Does this work? Which is the best option?

Looking through this thread (well, back maybe 100 pages. There's a lot to look through.) I found this picture http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d5/d5d5f4ba_bitfenix-phenom-watercooled-hd-7970-matrix-13102421516535.jpeg which leads me to believe that I could fit two slimline 120mm fans in the roof even if one of the GPUs is right up there (as per the linus/official set ups).

Also, which is better? Having two 140mm fans in the bottom (or is it 120mm?) or a single 200mm or 230mm fan?

What sort of difference in temps would you expect from the different setups - both GPUs together or with one slot between them?

Also, statyksyn, what GPUs are you using in there? They don't look like reference designs, so I would assume they're exhausting into the case and not out the back? How is that affecting your temps? I'd love to pick up 980's with aftermarket coolers on (asus strix, perhaps) but I had kinda resigned myself to using the superclocked reference design EVGA 980 because of the rear exhaust.

Sorry for the barrage of questions, thanks for sticking with me whoever gets this far.

Basically TLR = how is the best way to set up fans and GPUs, in a phenom m, so that I don't cook the system while gaming? (assuming two 980's and a clc for the cpu (which one?))


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparfunk*
> 
> Hiya guys, I was hoping I could get some advice/help and this seems like the perfect place.
> 
> I'm soon to be building my first serious gaming rig, and the first computer I've built in probably 10 years. Being someone that likes to jump in at the deep end, I REALLY want to use the Phenom M because it's such a nice looking case.
> 
> The problem I'm having is I want to use SLI GTX 980's and I'm worried about airflow.
> 
> The above build (by statyksyn) appears to have both cards next to each other, with fans above (what size fans?). Which clc cpu cooler is that being used? And what is the orientation of the fans? Which ones are exhaust and which ones are intake? What are the temps like with both cards sandwiched together?
> 
> The alternative seems to be to have the GPUs with one slot gap between them, giving them some room for airflow, but this causes the bottom (top? heh) card to be very close to the fan mountings in the roof stopping any fans from being mounted there.
> 
> Now, with this second setup both Linus on his channel and two builds on the official bitfenix phenom m gallery on their site have built dual GPU systems with this configuration. I have no info on the builds on the bitfenix site but as far as I can tell Linus has a 140mm fan set to intake on the bottom and a 140mm fan set to intake on the rear with no fans at all set to exhaust.
> 
> Does this work? Which is the best option?
> 
> Looking through this thread (well, back maybe 100 pages. There's a lot to look through.) I found this picture http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d5/d5d5f4ba_bitfenix-phenom-watercooled-hd-7970-matrix-13102421516535.jpeg which leads me to believe that I could fit two slimline 120mm fans in the roof even if one of the GPUs is right up there (as per the linus/official set ups).
> 
> Also, which is better? Having two 140mm fans in the bottom (or is it 120mm?) or a single 200mm or 230mm fan?
> 
> What sort of difference in temps would you expect from the different setups - both GPUs together or with one slot between them?
> 
> Also, statyksyn, what GPUs are you using in there? They don't look like reference designs, so I would assume they're exhausting into the case and not out the back? How is that affecting your temps? I'd love to pick up 980's with aftermarket coolers on (asus strix, perhaps) but I had kinda resigned myself to using the superclocked reference design EVGA 980 because of the rear exhaust.
> 
> Sorry for the barrage of questions, thanks for sticking with me whoever gets this far.
> 
> Basically TLR = how is the best way to set up fans and GPUs, in a phenom m, so that I don't cook the system while gaming? (assuming two 980's and a clc for the cpu (which one?))


Ok well that is quite alot of questions lol, Im using an H75 cpu cooler and all my fans are 120s. i have the bottom 2 set to intake and all others set to exhausting. My temps on gpus remain about 60C depeding what game im playing, unfortunately i cant unsammich them because the gene mobo makes them that close, but ive noticed no diff in heat from when i only had one card, i can tell you the top fans are also right against the card i might have 2mm in clearance its a possibility to add slim fans to the upper cavity there is room between the top of the case and the vent. And they are asus 270x's which i plan on upgrading to the ROG strikers. thats about all i can answer hopefully someone else will be able to answer the rest of your questions


----------



## modapcboy

excellent build there man ! wow .

I tried modding the logo earlier with a blue led, might want to change it to white. What do you recommend for this ? Put a black film on it or something to diffuse the light ?


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> excellent build there man ! wow .
> 
> I tried modding the logo earlier with a blue led, might want to change it to white. What do you recommend for this ? Put a black film on it or something to diffuse the light ?


What i did was actually cut a piece of 1/4 inch acrylic drilled two holes in the side and glued 3mm leds into the plexi, and thanks! Oh and i scuffed the acrylic with some scotch brite pads to give it that frosted look seems to spread light better


----------



## modapcboy

Thanks for that scotch brite tip , I'll do that to diffuse the light a bit. How does it look when turned off ?

your phenom is a phenom m right ? not the mini ? I like how you placed the ssd, in my setup its inside the front case opposite to the led logo.


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> Thanks for that scotch brite tip , I'll do that to diffuse the light a bit. How does it look when turned off ?
> 
> your phenom is a phenom m right ? not the mini ? I like how you placed the ssd, in my setup its inside the front case opposite to the led logo.


Phenom M all the way. Not a problem, on mine being a black case it just looks like a matte black emblem. And thanks i like them there too out of sight out of mind and no wires lol, my next task is cutting a window and adding some more lights.


----------



## modapcboy

To those who have white cases >

either phenom or prodigy artic white. I think both are thesame colors and finish right ? If I use plasti dip, that white color. Will it be brighter ? Or like an ultra white color ? Anyone tried this ? How many coats will it take? Can 1 can do it?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> To those who have white cases >
> 
> either phenom or prodigy artic white. I think both are thesame colors and finish right ? If I use plasti dip, that white color. Will it be brighter ? Or like an ultra white color ? Anyone tried this ? How many coats will it take? Can 1 can do it?


Plastidip is not like paint. It covers the material you are dipping, adding a large amount of thickness and whatever color of plastidip you use, it will be that color. Its like a large scale lamination.


----------



## modapcboy

Yes I understand that, but if I do that on my artic white phenom using plasti dip " white ". It will be whiter right ?

Btw do you know the exact measurement of a phenom m sidepanel ? I want something done like this >

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/32507430/workblog%20phenom/photos%20finales%20Phenom/DSCF2504.JPG


----------



## Sparfunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *statyksyn*
> 
> Ok well that is quite alot of questions lol, Im using an H75 cpu cooler and all my fans are 120s. i have the bottom 2 set to intake and all others set to exhausting. My temps on gpus remain about 60C depeding what game im playing, unfortunately i cant unsammich them because the gene mobo makes them that close, but ive noticed no diff in heat from when i only had one card, i can tell you the top fans are also right against the card i might have 2mm in clearance its a possibility to add slim fans to the upper cavity there is room between the top of the case and the vent. And they are asus 270x's which i plan on upgrading to the ROG strikers. thats about all i can answer hopefully someone else will be able to answer the rest of your questions


Cheers for the response.

With more exhaust fans than intakes you have negative pressure, right? How come you chose to do that over positive pressure?

Also, don't the exhaust fans in the top compete with the top gpu's fans for airflow?

Your temps seem absolutely fine though so I'm probably over worrying things.

Is there a specific reason for using two smaller fans on the floor of the case instead of one large 200mm+ fan?

I was wondering if having either top and bottom, or top and rear as intake with either the rear or bottom as exhaust would work - if it's worth going for positive pressure?


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparfunk*
> 
> Cheers for the response.
> 
> With more exhaust fans than intakes you have negative pressure, right? How come you chose to do that over positive pressure?
> 
> Also, don't the exhaust fans in the top compete with the top gpu's fans for airflow?
> 
> Your temps seem absolutely fine though so I'm probably over worrying things.
> 
> Is there a specific reason for using two smaller fans on the floor of the case instead of one large 200mm+ fan?
> 
> I was wondering if having either top and bottom, or top and rear as intake with either the rear or bottom as exhaust would work - if it's worth going for positive pressure?


Well i had the two in the rear as intakes across the radiator and the top as exhast and it didnt fly well i was having heat issues, so i switched the rears to exhaust it got better but when i changed the top to exhaust i stopped having any problems what so ever, so i cant really comment on much else. The air coming out the rear litterally feels like ac meanwhile above the cards still feels a bit hot and they dont seem to cause any problems and are far from the max even after 8 soild hours of gaming and energy drinks









I cant say that the bottom would be good for anything but intake, but again thats just my opinion!


----------



## Sparfunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *statyksyn*
> 
> Well i had the two in the rear as intakes across the radiator and the top as exhast and it didnt fly well i was having heat issues, so i switched the rears to exhaust it got better but when i changed the top to exhaust i stopped having any problems what so ever, so i cant really comment on much else. The air coming out the rear litterally feels like ac meanwhile above the cards still feels a bit hot and they dont seem to cause any problems and are far from the max even after 8 soild hours of gaming and energy drinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant say that the bottom would be good for anything but intake, but again thats just my opinion!


Awesome, cheers. A little bit of trial and error needed then. Any thoughts on the fan sizing in the bottom, if one big one or two smaller ones is preferable?

Cheers for the help by the way, I'm feeling confident about trying to build in the phenom m now.

I also think I'm going to use gpu's with aftermarket coolers (Asus strix 980s) instead of reference cards.


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparfunk*
> 
> Awesome, cheers. A little bit of trial and error needed then. Any thoughts on the fan sizing in the bottom, if one big one or two smaller ones is preferable?
> 
> Cheers for the help by the way, I'm feeling confident about trying to build in the phenom m now.
> 
> I also think I'm going to use gpu's with aftermarket coolers (Asus strix 980s) instead of reference cards.


From what ive heard the bigger fans such as the 200 or 230 produce more air flow or more pressure, i just happened to have 6 matching 120s laying around, no need to spend of ya already got it right? lol Id honestly like to try a bigger fan in the bottom just to see if it makes any difference.

Im glad you are feeling better about building in this case because it really is fun and the more i thought about the gpus being up top the more it made sense, hot air rises the hottest things shopuld be at the top, and i think its good to skip the refrence i beleieve these coolers catch the air coming up and funnel it through very well


----------



## statyksyn

And +++ on asus, call me a fan boy i dont care lol Ive had nothing but good luck with them


----------



## Sparfunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *statyksyn*
> 
> And +++ on asus, call me a fan boy i dont care lol Ive had nothing but good luck with them


I've heard great things about em









What psu do you use? Currently I'm thinking of a 750w (or maybe 850w)Silverstone psu because it's 150mm long and I've heard they're decent. I'd prefer to use corsair, but everything I check out is too long.


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparfunk*
> 
> I've heard great things about em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What psu do you use? Currently I'm thinking of a 750w (or maybe 850w)Silverstone psu because it's 150mm long and I've heard they're decent. I'd prefer to use corsair, but everything I check out is too long.


Asus is amazing no mater what they make, even their cheap stuff.

But at the moment im using a Rosewill HIVE 750w. I had a Fully modular corsair 650 prior to crossfireing, but didnt have enough pci plugs so i got the hive it was fairly priced at the time and fit my budget. Would like to go back to corsair one day. Its 160mm long and i have maybe 10-15mm before it hits card, with the cables plugged in


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparfunk*
> 
> I've heard great things about em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What psu do you use? Currently I'm thinking of a 750w (or maybe 850w)Silverstone psu because it's 150mm long and I've heard they're decent. I'd prefer to use corsair, but everything I check out is too long.




not the best pic but you can see at least how much gap there is, and ive had a 290 in here which flew over the psu, still had plenty of room


----------



## Sparfunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *statyksyn*
> 
> 
> 
> not the best pic but you can see at least how much gap there is, and ive had a 290 in here which flew over the psu, still had plenty of room


That's awesome! Thanks again.

I might stick with the Silverstone but I'll double check my options. I'll double check the size of the strix cards too, but I'm pretty certain those are the ones being used on the official bitfenix phenom m gallery on their site so it should be fine.


----------



## modapcboy

Hello modders, I really like this full sidepanel approach. Check this image >

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/32507430/workblog%20phenom/photos%20finales%20Phenom/DSCF2504.JPG

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/32507430/workblog%20phenom/photos%20finales%20Phenom/DSCF2509.JPG

Did he drill holes inside the case as well ? Is this acrylic or glass ? If this is glass how thick is this ?

I want to achieve like a tinted look like the inwin904 case > Any ideas ?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108457


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> Hello modders, I really like this full sidepanel approach. Check this image >
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/32507430/workblog%20phenom/photos%20finales%20Phenom/DSCF2504.JPG
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/32507430/workblog%20phenom/photos%20finales%20Phenom/DSCF2509.JPG
> 
> Did he drill holes inside the case as well ? Is this acrylic or glass ? If this is glass how thick is this ?
> 
> I want to achieve like a tinted look like the inwin904 case > Any ideas ?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108457


It looks to be 1/8 acrylic, glass woulld be too hard to cut for most of us modders with just home diy tools. The holes are most likely drilled in the case because theres no threads in that portion of the case for a screw that i know of. and if your looking for the tinted look, just get some car window tint and apply it to the acrylic on the inside


----------



## modapcboy

I dont want to cut it, I want the glass shop to do it. Not sure if its possible for them to drill holes on 1/8 ? If you look at that inwin case its tempered glass. I want to achieve that sort of effect but not tempered of course lol.


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> I dont want to cut it, I want the glass shop to do it. Not sure if its possible for them to drill holes on 1/8 ? If you look at that inwin case its tempered glass. I want to achieve that sort of effect but not tempered of course lol.


Yea unfortunately im not sure about glass work, im sure they could do it but youd also wanna get the edges smoothed, at least i would lol, best thing to do would be to go by lee & cates or something with the dimensions and ask em how much


----------



## modapcboy

1. I have two options for this.

I'm from overseas btw and there aren't a lot of modders here in our city , so I need to get it done in another city and ship it here. Modder will predrill holes on the acrylic and I will drill the ones in the case ( the panel has holes so I can just trace them on the case ).

Cost would be around 40 - 45 usd.

2. Having the glass cut could be around 30 usd ( not sure if they have a 1/8 glass or 1/8 acrylic ). But I need to drill holes into it ( not sure if a handrill is enough ).

- This is what I would prefer but I'm not the best in drilling holes lol. I don't want to mess up the cut glass or acrylic.


----------



## modapcboy

Had it modded in the glass hop instead, its not acrylic so I hope I dont break it hehe. Any recommendations on good screws I should use ?


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Had it modded in the glass hop instead, its not acrylic so I hope I dont break it hehe. Any recommendations on good screws I should use ?


Thats lookin awesome man! I need to get busy on my window lol, any screws should work good. just put vinyl washers on both sides oof the glass and you should be good to go


----------



## modapcboy

Thanks , yeah I use rubber washers for this one. I was thinking of getting thumb screws ( black ) or normal screws with washers of course.

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/2014/04/in-win-904-case-review/ << I really like those inwin screws, they look fantastic but they are a bit bigger than most. The glass also has slants a bit so I was thinking of having this cut again .

Do you have an idea what's a good replacement fan for the cosair h60 cooler, something quiet with blue led fans?

I got two fans on top that's set to exhaust air, not so sure about the cooler fan orientation but I think its a normal orientation. Any tips pimpin this badboy?

I'm also going to replace the glass of the bitfenix logo to something tinted.


----------



## Romppis97

Hi!

I'm watching the new itx case and bitfenix prodigy seems to me a very good option.

Can i fit these parts in the case?

Motherboard: Maximus VI impact
Graphics Card: MSI gtx 780 ti twin frozr gaming
Power Supply: Seasonic G550 semi-modular
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14
2 HDD
1SSD

I was thinking to buy the black case and put in there bitfenix specter pro red LED fans and how they should invest in case?

I think the best way is putting a 230mm front fan, 2x120mm blowing air inside case and 1x 140mm fan to blow air out of the case.?

what do you guy's think?

Sorry my very bad english!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> Thanks , yeah I use rubber washers for this one. I was thinking of getting thumb screws ( black ) or normal screws with washers of course.
> 
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/2014/04/in-win-904-case-review/ << I really like those inwin screws, they look fantastic but they are a bit bigger than most. The glass also has slants a bit so I was thinking of having this cut again .
> 
> Do you have an idea what's a good replacement fan for the cosair h60 cooler, something quiet with blue led fans?
> 
> I got two fans on top that's set to exhaust air, not so sure about the cooler fan orientation but I think its a normal orientation. Any tips pimpin this badboy?
> 
> I'm also going to replace the glass of the bitfenix logo to something tinted.


AeroCool Dead Silence. The blue one. This one.


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> Thanks , yeah I use rubber washers for this one. I was thinking of getting thumb screws ( black ) or normal screws with washers of course.
> 
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/2014/04/in-win-904-case-review/ << I really like those inwin screws, they look fantastic but they are a bit bigger than most. The glass also has slants a bit so I was thinking of having this cut again .
> 
> Do you have an idea what's a good replacement fan for the cosair h60 cooler, something quiet with blue led fans?
> 
> I got two fans on top that's set to exhaust air, not so sure about the cooler fan orientation but I think its a normal orientation. Any tips pimpin this badboy?
> 
> I'm also going to replace the glass of the bitfenix logo to something tinted.


I do like those inwin screws as well but like you said may be a bit big, as far as fans for the cooler, corsair makes some nice led fans in all colors, using six of them at the moment. And my fans on my rad are set too exhaust to blow the heat off the rad straight out, no cooking for me.

I took all the mesh vents apart and painted them to match my fans, it really sets it off and its cheap, quick and easy to do. And honestly i think youre about done man that window is freakin awesome!


----------



## dougiefresher

Hi Everyone,

I am looking for some advice please.

This weekend, I moved my rig from the RVZ01 to the Phenom Mini ITX case and I have to say from initial impressions I am very impressed.

I have installed the following kit: 4970k, MSI 980 GTX (reference card), 16GB Vengeance RAM, ASUS Impact VII. The system is water-cooled, with 1x 120mm and 1x 240mm radiators from Black Ice, using Noctua 120mm F Series fans on the radiators and EK water block for CPU and GPU. I have also upgraded the side panel for the vented panel to allow greater airflow into the system.

Initially the system was run with stock settings, where I got an idle temperature in the region of 30c and at 100% load between 50-55c. I have since overlocked both the CPU to 4.6Ghz and GPU and the system is running stable. However, when I run a variety of stress and load tests I notice that my temperatures soar to 80c. However, when the load reduces to idle the temperatures drop immediately to 35-40c. Is this normal or should I expect better cooling performance under maximum load?

Thank you in advance for your help.

Doug


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougiefresher*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am looking for some advice please.
> 
> This weekend, I moved my rig from the RVZ01 to the Phenom Mini ITX case and I have to say from initial impressions I am very impressed.
> 
> I have installed the following kit: 4970k, MSI 980 GTX (reference card), 16GB Vengeance RAM, ASUS Impact VII. The system is water-cooled, with 1x 120mm and 1x 240mm radiators from Black Ice, using Noctua 120mm F Series fans on the radiators and EK water block for CPU and GPU. I have also upgraded the side panel for the vented panel to allow greater airflow into the system.
> 
> Initially the system was run with stock settings, where I got an idle temperature in the region of 30c and at 100% load between 50-55c. I have since overlocked both the CPU to 4.6Ghz and GPU and the system is running stable. However, when I run a variety of stress and load tests I notice that my temperatures soar to 80c. However, when the load reduces to idle the temperatures drop immediately to 35-40c. Is this normal or should I expect better cooling performance under maximum load?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> Doug


Do you have fans in the lower slots?


----------



## TheMiDi

Hi All,

Sorry if this is the wrong thread to post to (if so please let me know where I should go post it) otherwise I am hoping someone can help me out!

I need to upgrade my wife's computer, and she loves the Bitfenix Prodigy case. It will be used for:
- Playing latest AAA games
- Video editing
- 3D rendering
- Photoshoping
- etc.

So it is a fairly high spec'd machine, with the option for over clocking if the need arises.

So far I have two options:
ITX
http://au.pcpartpicker.com/user/TheMiDi/saved/qVjqqs
This build will have the h105 mounted on the inside of the case at the top, fans to exhaust out of the case. I would need to remove the 5.25" bay.
The 23cm fan will be on the front sucking air in.

mATX - http://au.pcpartpicker.com/user/TheMiDi/saved/dfqwrH
This build will have the h105 mounted on the inside of the case at the top, fans to exhaust out of the case. I would need to remove the 5.25" bay.
The 23cm fan will be on the inside of the case on the floor exhausting air.

I have a few concerns with these builds and was wondering if anyone has done anything like this before and could show pictures or explain if something will or won't work:
ITX:
1. Since there are only 2 fan slots on the motherboard, do I have to get a fan controller? Would the fan controller even fit in with the h105 installed and the 5.25" bay removed? Or would getting a fan power splitter cable be a better option?
2. As aesthetics are important I would be wanting the side panel to have a window, is there much room between the GFX and the side panel? Since the GFX sucks air in will this cause some suffocation and/or overheating?

mATX
1. Since the motherboard is inverted placing the GFX up the top, will there be enough clearance to install the h105? If so how much room will there approximately be between the two? Also since the card is very long will the water pipes be able to get around the GFX to get to the CPU?
2. I am struggling with the air flow on this one, If the h105 exhausts air and the GFX sucks air this would cause a conflicting flow, however since the card is so big if the h105 sucks air in will it get around the GFX and make it to the rest of the case or will the air just get stuck at the top therefore needing the front/back to have a fan to draw air in for the 23cm fan on the floor of the case?

I have tried to research the best air flow for these configurations but every way seems to have a bottleneck, any thoughts and/or ideas or am I overthinking it?

My wife goes on holidays soon so was hoping to purchase soonish.

Thanks,
MiDi


----------



## dougiefresher

I have two 120mm housed in the front with the 240mm radiator and then a 120mm fan and radiator at the rear of the case. The fans are in pull configuration blowing air out of the case. There is side and top ventilation to help with airflow.

I could possibly add another fan in push/pull config for the 120mm radiator and at a squeeze one at the top of the 240mm radiator.

When I'm back home I'll update the post with some pictures of my rig.


----------



## modapcboy

Hi guys , decided to tweak the bitfenix logo led a bit. I didn't like the clear look of the lit logo. So I got some "xray film " and looked at some light - dark portions, cut two layers and placed them in the glass. When turned off it looks like the original bitfenix logo in the phenom m, when on it gives a better blue led ( although if I can find the same glass used in the sidepanel , I would probably replace it again lol ).

I replaced the old screws in the panels with hexagonal ones that require allen keys.

With regards to fans, I was cleaning my top fan > coolermaster sickleflow 120mm. I accidentally pushed it a bit hard that it became wobbly , I'm not sure if this is how they are made ( delicate ) or the corsair fans might be much better in build quality.

I tried moving the damaged fan manually and it moves so slow, opened the blade and found out that the plastic parts has been broken. So I should probably throw this one right ?

The coolermaster sickeflow has 19DBA + blue led while the corsair is around 25DBA. I'm just worried about the build quality on the sickeflow so I'm having doubts buying thesame fan or something different.

I also understand that radiator fans require static pressure fan so will the corsair sp 120 be good as well? I want something with led too.


----------



## dman811

If you want a blue LED fan that will work well on a rad and is also quiet, I'd suggest looking into the AeroCool Dead Silence fans.


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys , decided to tweak the bitfenix logo led a bit. I didn't like the clear look of the lit logo. So I got some "xray film " and looked at some light - dark portions, cut two layers and placed them in the glass. When turned off it looks like the original bitfenix logo in the phenom m, when on it gives a better blue led ( although if I can find the same glass used in the sidepanel , I would probably replace it again lol ).
> 
> I replaced the old screws in the panels with hexagonal ones that require allen keys.
> 
> With regards to fans, I was cleaning my top fan > coolermaster sickleflow 120mm. I accidentally pushed it a bit hard that it became wobbly , I'm not sure if this is how they are made ( delicate ) or the corsair fans might be much better in build quality.
> 
> I tried moving the damaged fan manually and it moves so slow, opened the blade and found out that the plastic parts has been broken. So I should probably throw this one right ?
> 
> The coolermaster sickeflow has 19DBA + blue led while the corsair is around 25DBA. I'm just worried about the build quality on the sickeflow so I'm having doubts buying thesame fan or something different.
> 
> I also understand that radiator fans require static pressure fan so will the corsair sp 120 be good as well? I want something with led too.


My corsair sp120's work excelently, Id but more if there was any more room lol, and that logo is lookin sick man love the glass too


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougiefresher*
> 
> I have two 120mm housed in the front with the 240mm radiator and then a 120mm fan and radiator at the rear of the case. The fans are in pull configuration blowing air out of the case. There is side and top ventilation to help with airflow.
> 
> I could possibly add another fan in push/pull config for the 120mm radiator and at a squeeze one at the top of the 240mm radiator.
> 
> When I'm back home I'll update the post with some pictures of my rig.


IF it was me...IF.....I would have 2 more fans on the rad, and two more up top sucking in to create more of a forced air flow out the back


----------



## Pierre3400

I guess its about time, i show my Prodigy.

This is as you may be able to see, the first verison (before they trimmed the motherboard tray), it has been modded to fit mATX.

This is my secondary rig, or spare rig. I use it when im rebuilding my main rig, and when not, my GF plays on it.

Specs:

Asus Maximus V Gene
Intel i5 2500K @ 4,8ghz
2x Gigabyte 670 OC
G.Skill Sniper 1866mhz CL9
OCZ Octane 2.0 60Gb SSD
Kingston 128gb SSD
Corsair AX750 - White sleeved kit
Bitfenix Fancontroller (for looks only and inside temp)
Aquacomputer Aquaero 5 LT.

Watercooling:
Laing DDC-1 T pump with Clear housing.
EK Supreme LT CPU block
Bitspower Mini Res
2x EK FC-680 GTX Blocks
White lrt advanced tubes
200mm Phobya Rad
240mm Magicool V.2
3x GT AP15
4x Arctic F9 fan

Few ramdoms from build.








CNC cut shroud for 92mm fans





Lapped 2500K








As of today, i am rebuilding it, to the specs mentioned above.
Doing some wire work mainly, and also the watercooling for the GPU's has been redone.






More to come.


----------



## saber101

has anyone tried to but a 120 rad at the back and 240 on top and fits. trying to see if i can watercool without taking HDD rack off, as of now my HDD is sitting on top of case as.

I got 240 on top cooling GPU + CPU 150 res in front and pump at button duh

my consern is the barbs as i can mount fan on the outside


----------



## Skye12977

I recently purchased a Bitfenix Prodigy from a local discount store for 20$, I'm wondering if anyone has modded the Prodigy so that it would have a squared bottom?


----------



## kamakasi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Had a thought about mounting a 6" plasma plate behind the front panel, then cutting the Bitfenix logo into the from so you kind of end up with something like the image below.
> 
> 
> _(Forgive the poor quality mock up please)_
> 
> Any thoughts or comments?


Can you buy those front panels anywhere?


----------



## statyksyn

So im in love with the Phenom case and had to get one for my daughter, just got all my parts so im gettin started! Got 3 days to do it!

Made the Led strands, Her fav color

Installed the EK pump and res i had from another build


Ill have more up tomorrow after im out of work!


----------



## dman811

It's coming along well! What hardware will be going inside?


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It's coming along well! What hardware will be going inside?


Thanks! It will have a corsair cx500m, asus z97i-plus wit an i5-4430, 8gb corsair vengence, a spare gigabyte 270 i have layin around, and 2 ssds


----------



## dman811

Should be a pretty awesome computer for her.


----------



## LostinThough

Hello everyone! I'm currently finalizing my parts list for my very first Prodigy build! Any part suggestions or compatibility issues will be highly appreciated.









What I have so far:
*CPU* : Intel core i5 4690k $249
*CPU liquid Cooler*: Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H100I $120
*Mobo* : MSI Z97I AC mITX $150
*Ram* : Kingston Hyperxfury Memory Blue 8GB $90
*GPU*: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 $415
*Storage*: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB $62
*SSD*: Kingston SSDNow V300 120GB $64
*PSU*: Bitfenix Fury 550W 80PLUS Gold Semi Modular $90
*Case* : Bitfenix Prodigy Mitx Orange







$75
*OS*: Windows 8.1 $108

Total without tax: $1,423
Total with Canadian tax: $1594







(12% tax no fun)

Really pumped to build this, but if there is any parts that I should substitute for cheaper ones without compensating in performance will be great!


----------



## dman811

I'd go for an i5 4690 instead of the K version because you are using an H97 board.


----------



## Pierre3400

Almost done.


----------



## BabylonDown

Can someone please tell me how thick the front and top panels are on the Phenom?

How thick is the bottom of the front panel compared to the top?

Is there enough clearance to install a 25mm fan behind the lower front panel?


----------



## Skye12977

*Ignore the paint skills*
Has anyone tried to shorten the Prodigy yet?


----------



## dman811

I know that someone wanted to... Can't think of who.


----------



## modapcboy

Hi, what phenom are you going to use? The micro or mini itx version ? I have the phenom m. I don't think you can put a fan inside the front panel, in my case I placed my ssd there with enough clearance to close.


----------



## modapcboy

To those who have artic white prodigy / phenom. How do you clean the white case? With alcohol? Does it affect the coat ?

In the sidepanel that I used to measure the glass, the glass shop made some "dots " on the corners with a ballpen. I can't get rid of it using alcohol and if I use paint thinner it could remove the paint. Any thoughts on this ?

I'm planning to mod the sidepanel again to accomodate the full glass panel I had made, I think it would be easier for me to clean stuff inside ( for practical reasons ).

>

If I decide to repaint the artic white phenom to something like ultra white, do you recommend plastidip or something like automotive paint ?


----------



## MahCaseWobblez

Hey guys, first post. I hope this is the right place for my case obsession. /r/buildapc was completely unresponsive. Here's what I'm working with:

Case: Prodigy ITX black, replaced left panel with Bitfenix brand window panel, might replace stock mesh front panel with orange/black mesh
Board: B85 Phoenix Wifi
Processor: i3 4150 with stock fan
GPU: Reference GTX 660 ti
Storage Drives: 3.5 HDD (3)
System Drive: 2.5 SSD (1)
PSU: CX600M

I just replaced the original bottom handles with the feet from my old Bitfenix Outlaw case. In terms of stability, I'm really happy with how solid it feels, but now the aesthetics are completely neutered by the indent and 4 holes. I've got a few ideas for how I could go about fixing the hole problem:

Idea 1. I could try and cut off the excess plastic from the handles so they sit flush with the bottom or top of the Outlaw feet, which ever looks better. I'm not really sure how or what I'd use to do this and it's a little bit of a risk; I could end up not liking it. If anyone could point me in the direction of some pictures with this mod I'd be grateful. I've seen the 2 builds in this thread that did this, but they were either modded pretty heavily or didn't have very detailed pictures.

Idea 2. Since the Prodigy and Phenom are pretty much the same chassis with only cosmetic differences, would it be possible to use the side panels from an itx Phenom on an itx Prodigy? I've googled for hours and haven't been able to find anything. The problem with this is that I'd loose my top handles and window panel, but at least the case's panels would look like they fit. Oh and I'd also have to shell out more for a vented side panel even though that should've been included with the Phenom in the first place IMO.

Idea 3. Give up and buy a Core V1 or 380T. Seriously considering the V1...it's smaller so less wasted space (I run everything stock, no need for extensive cooling has left me with a lot of unused space in the Prodigy), my set up right now minus one 3.5 drive would fit, I can buy extra pre made window panels, and it doesn't have a 5.25 bay. For some reason unused 5.25 bays don't look good to me. The problem with the V1 is, it's so cheap it seems to good too be true. At $50 it can't be built well enough to feel comparable to the Prodigy. The 380T on the other hand, looks so much better then a plain cube and the price definitely says quality, but it's pretty big and I'd end up with lots of unused space again in both the case and my wallet. Still can't totally say no though, it looks so ****in cool.

If I end up keeping the Prodigy, there's one other thing I want to do to it. The unused 5.25 outline on the front panel kills the naked/simplistic look of the front for me because it doesn't serve any purpose but still implies that something should be there. I considered trying to move the IO panel to the 5.25 bay so at least the bay would look functional, and replacing the right panel with the vented one that came with the case, but it would probably take a lot of time and resources to do this. The closest third party solution I could find was the BZ U08B by Lian Li, but my board only has the internal connection for 2 USB 3.0 ports so I'd end up making the other 2 ports 2.0, which isn't a huge loss, but I won't have front audio and the brushed metal will probably look like **** because it's a different texture.

TLDR: Given that I just wrote a book's worth of crap in this post, any help, opinions, comments, or insults, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## modapcboy

idea 2 doesnt work, trust me,. I have asked bitfenix facebook and also emailed them about this. They have different sizes but I have seen a phenom front on a prodigy body.

Post pictures btw so we can see =)


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> Hi, what phenom are you going to use? The micro or mini itx version ? I have the phenom m. I don't think you can put a fan inside the front panel, in my case I placed my ssd there with enough clearance to close.


I will be modifying an itx version.

I know that the lower portion of the front panel is thicker than the top part of the front panel. I also know that you can fit two 25mm fans in the top panel with the removal of the plastic hex grill under the top fan panel. This leads me to believe that there is about 20mm of clearance behind the top front panel and slightly more towards the bottom of the front panel. I just want to confirm.

Maybe only a slim 12mm fan could fit.?


----------



## modapcboy

It could fit but it would be very tight. To give you an idea, I use an intel 520 240 gb ssd plus I mounted it in a tray. I think the SSD without the tray is around 7mm thick , plus a few mm left. I'm actually planning to relocate the ssd because I think it may be the reason for the front panel not closing properly.


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I will be modifying an itx version.
> 
> I know that the lower portion of the front panel is thicker than the top part of the front panel. I also know that you can fit two 25mm fans in the top panel with the removal of the plastic hex grill under the top fan panel. This leads me to believe that there is about 20mm of clearance behind the top front panel and slightly more towards the bottom of the front panel. I just want to confirm.
> 
> Maybe only a slim 12mm fan could fit.?


I have both the m and the itx and there is not room in the front for any fans , its more cramped than it looks sorry


----------



## statyksyn

Project is mostly finished, got some small tweeks i still want to do but for now its fine and my daughter is going nuts over it so id say mission accomplished!


----------



## modapcboy

When you cut the sidepanel off with that r shape, can you see the metal "without paint portions" from the inside cuts? Or is it all white?


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> When you cut the sidepanel off with that r shape, can you see the metal "without paint portions" from the inside cuts? Or is it all white?


You could see the metal so i got some satin white paint and recoated the panel then wetsanded and buffed it till it looked stock again


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *statyksyn*
> 
> I have both the m and the itx and there is not room in the front for any fans , its more cramped than it looks sorry


Alright. I guess I will have to wait until I get back from vacation to confirm it. Worst case maybe I could cut out the actual case fan mount and in bed the case fan inwards toward the front panel to create some more clearance.

I'm looking to fit a full atx board horizontally and run a tri-sli setup with enough room to run a third GPU with a rad and fans in the front of the case. The fourth slot will already be covered by the rad and fans and wanted to make sure I had ample clearance for the third GPU with a waterblock on it.


----------



## modapcboy

I think you can do this, since the front panel is detachable, and the "holes" next to it can be modded. In fact you can cut the holes and the front panel would still lock in place. There's enough space for it.

check that image , that hd tray can be removed, and the big circle with holes , you cut that, the big rectangular hole is for the psu. It's a sturdy case so you won't have a problem.
http://img.bitfenix.com/products_images/1057_thumb.png?1379499667


----------



## modapcboy

Isee, in my build I'm considering using the old sidepanel.

The glass dude messed up the panel by drawing 4 holes in the sides with a ballpen, Im afraid I cant remove it unless using a paint thinner. So I have decided to make it similar to yours but with a different cut.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-MzKJDwPSobQ/U-rZJKq_OII/AAAAAAAANmU/wBhb5Rkn3_c/s1600/Side%2Bview%2Bmultiple.jpg

What do you recommend using on making the case, the artic white portions "ultra white" , something like the color of kingston white fury ram? Do you recommend sanding it first, adding primer then topcoat? Or primer would be fine.

Use plastidip ?


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Alright. I guess I will have to wait until I get back from vacation to confirm it. Worst case maybe I could cut out the actual case fan mount and in bed the case fan inwards toward the front panel to create some more clearance.
> 
> I'm looking to fit a full atx board horizontally and run a tri-sli setup with enough room to run a third GPU with a rad and fans in the front of the case. The fourth slot will already be covered by the rad and fans and wanted to make sure I had ample clearance for the third GPU with a waterblock on it.


i wanna see that ive thought about it many times! If you do it pleeeease post it lol


----------



## abirli

hey guys if you havent checked it out yet i have a new build log going on.

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/zx6r monster edition/IMG_5823_zpsf3eaa27e.jpg.html









http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/zx6r monster edition/IMG_3545_zps8d0f2372.jpg.html


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> Isee, in my build I'm considering using the old sidepanel.
> 
> The glass dude messed up the panel by drawing 4 holes in the sides with a ballpen, Im afraid I cant remove it unless using a paint thinner. So I have decided to make it similar to yours but with a different cut.
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-MzKJDwPSobQ/U-rZJKq_OII/AAAAAAAANmU/wBhb5Rkn3_c/s1600/Side%2Bview%2Bmultiple.jpg
> 
> What do you recommend using on making the case, the artic white portions "ultra white" , something like the color of kingston white fury ram? Do you recommend sanding it first, adding primer then topcoat? Or primer would be fine.
> 
> Use plastidip ?


Its the way to go by cutting your own, even with half the metal missing the panel is still so sturdy like nothing is missing. I used rustoleum satin white quick dry. Never tried out plastidip could be worth a go, the satin white seemed to match up perfectly, ill get the part number for it when i get home from work. My friends that have seen it cant tell its even been painted.

I cut my hole, then filed all the raw metal to smooth, then used scotch bright on the surface just to rough it up a little, didnt use any primer just real light even coats, let it dry for a few hours then i brought it inside under the sink and wet sanded it so it was all smooth and got any junk that fell in the paint out


----------



## Fletcherea

disregard


----------



## BentQ

Hi everyone, here is my build "The Trooper". Now Execute order 66!


----------



## Serjnyak

Hi everyone!

I'm going to upgrade my current pretty old Core i7-920 D0 system and I'm looking for a smaller system with more power









I know that most of hardware will fin in both phenom m-itx and matx but I still need to confirm about storage.

I have *3 HDDs and 3 SSDs* in my current system which I want to keep.

Are these drives going to fit in Phenom mATX along with the following hardware:
1. 4790K + H80i
2. "Normal psu"
3. Single geforce 580 (to be upgraded later)

I also plan to use 2 120mm on top to cool GPU.

What are my options?


----------



## Seffy

Found this thread so I figured I should ask here lol.

Is it possible to fit a 295X2 into the Prodigy Mini-ITX? I been looking to get a new GPU to upgrade from a 650Ti and since that's the longest card I can think of that's for sale lately I was considering to go for a 295X2 if it fits.

Also if I do go for the 295X2 what's the minimum power requirement and what PSU would you recommend if I need to replace it?


----------



## Serjnyak

Heya! Have two more questions:
1. Have anyone considered installing haswell-e (5820K) into phenom/prodigy?
2. Will Corsair H105 fit in phenom/prodigy mAtx?


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serjnyak*
> 
> Heya! Have two more questions:
> 1. Have anyone considered installing haswell-e (5820K) into phenom/prodigy?
> 2. Will Corsair H105 fit in phenom/prodigy mAtx?


Yes i have considered it, and yes the H105 will fit in the M series, will have to be in the top and you will be limited to one vga


----------



## Serjnyak

So are you using phenom m for haswell-e? Do you have any pictures? What is your build? Are you satisfied with temperatures/noise? Did you overclock cpu?


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serjnyak*
> 
> So are you using phenom m for haswell-e? Do you have any pictures? What is your build? Are you satisfied with temperatures/noise? Did you overclock cpu?


Yes im running the i54690k and its overclocked to 4.5Ghz All my pictures are linked to my profile, my daughter is also running a haswell. Temps are good and even better on my daugthers she has a custom loop. I dont think the cpu determines noise though i think its the total of 10 fans including gpus that make the noice but overall its quiet and doesnt bother me. But check out my profile for a few pics.

Mine



Daughters


----------



## dman811

Haswell-E is X99, not Z97.


----------



## statyksyn

Ah sorry still gettin used to intel, just made the jump from amd and said haswell i guess i missed the e lol


----------



## Serjnyak

Thanks for replies. So I might be the first one here to try this configuration?
I've configured it here:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/djWxt6

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz 6-Core Processor ($383.66 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H105 73.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($114.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-X99M-GAMING 5 Micro ATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4-2800 Memory ($339.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Corsair Force Series GT 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($96.54 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Corsair Force Series GT 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($96.54 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($174.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Green 1.5TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($75.05 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($53.68 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($53.68 @ Amazon)
*Case:* BitFenix Phenom M Arctic White MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($114.15 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 760W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($149.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $1623.26

I will upgrade my GeForce 580 later. And I already have listed storage.

What should I add or change to fit this builf into Phenom?

Regards, Serjnyak


----------



## dman811

You might need to do some interesting mods to fit that many drives.


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serjnyak*
> 
> Thanks for replies. So I might be the first one here to try this configuration?
> I've configured it here:
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/djWxt6
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz 6-Core Processor ($383.66 @ Amazon)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H105 73.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($114.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-X99M-GAMING 5 Micro ATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4-2800 Memory ($339.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Corsair Force Series GT 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($96.54 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Corsair Force Series GT 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($96.54 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Samsung 850 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($174.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Green 1.5TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($75.05 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($53.68 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($53.68 @ Amazon)
> *Case:* BitFenix Phenom M Arctic White MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($114.15 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair 760W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($149.99 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $1623.26
> 
> I will upgrade my GeForce 580 later. And I already have listed storage.
> 
> What should I add or change to fit this builf into Phenom?
> 
> Regards, Serjnyak


Should all work, id suggest placing the ssds, or at least one behind the mobo tray. I have 3 behind mine i plan on cutting a window so the nice little rack had to go...


----------



## modapcboy

Just bought a FLAT XO Rust Primer and Paint All in One. I was thinking of painting the entire phenom M case.

I remoded my sidepanel to use the original metal panel + glass ( because the screws makes it much better for taking the panel off for maintenance.

Can I use the spray to paint the front and top portions of the phenom m case ? Which is plastic?


----------



## emdzi

Hi,

I`m planning to buy BitFenix Phenom version for Micro-ATX motherboard.

Inside will be:
- i7 4790K
- MSI z97m gaming or Asus Maximus VII Gene. (in 99% MSI)
- 3x 3,5 HDD
- 1xSSD (max 2 SSD)
- GF 660

Ofcourse CPU OC planed









I have few question:

1. should I buy any extra coolers to case? which?

2. which cooler can I use for CPU ( maybe Noctua NH-U12S MULTI-Socket?? - but the total high is 158mm - case have the place for 160mm so it can be to close to case?) any suggestion? Ofcourse I prefere quiet









3. which memory I can use - to not tuch the cooling of CPU (I`m thinking about HyperX DDR3 2x 4GB 2400MHz XMP CL11 Savage or G.SKILL TridentX DDR3 2x4GB 2400MHz CL10)
Kingston has got lower case, G.SKILL top radiator can be remove.
Main question is which will fit correctly?


----------



## Skurge

Hello everyone.

I've got a Prodigy MITX and a single 290X. I need more performance so I was considering getting a 295X2. I can't find any information on weather it will work in the Prodigy since I already have an H80i installed.


----------



## modapcboy

Did I make a good decision putting back the original sidepanel with the glass ? I didnt like the all glass panel because there were flaws in each corner ( glass shop made some scratches ). Adding the original sidepanel and cutting to make way for the glass not only hides the flaws but makes things easier for maintenance.

I painted it white ( ultra ) but settled for black, because if I took the white route I'd have to paint the other areas as well.


----------



## statyksyn

I think it looks great man, real clean and neat








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modapcboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Did I make a good decision putting back the original sidepanel with the glass ? I didnt like the all glass panel because there were flaws in each corner ( glass shop made some scratches ). Adding the original sidepanel and cutting to make way for the glass not only hides the flaws but makes things easier for maintenance.
> 
> I painted it white ( ultra ) but settled for black, because if I took the white route I'd have to paint the other areas as well.


----------



## SlimFatso

Hey guys, I'm getting real close to buying my new PC, but I've a question. I'm planning on getting the Prodigy with the windowed side panel, so my question is, should I get a reference cooled GPU or an aftermarket cooler ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dman811

Personally I'd recommend a reference cooler.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimFatso*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm getting real close to buying my new PC, but I've a question. I'm planning on getting the Prodigy with the windowed side panel, so my question is, should I get a reference cooled GPU or an aftermarket cooler ? Thanks in advance.


Reference if watercooling is anything more than a dream in your head, non reference if you plan on leaving the card alone.


----------



## SlimFatso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Reference if watercooling is anything more than a dream in your head, non reference if you plan on leaving the card alone.


Sadly, I've no budget for watercooling but I'm not planning any OC for the near future, it's going to be a gaming build. So, still aftermarket ?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimFatso*
> 
> Sadly, I've no budget for watercooling but I'm not planning any OC for the near future, it's going to be a gaming build. So, still aftermarket ?


I would. I have non reference coolers on 5 of the 6 cards in my rigs right now, no complaints.


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimFatso*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm getting real close to buying my new PC, but I've a question. I'm planning on getting the Prodigy with the windowed side panel, so my question is, should I get a reference cooled GPU or an aftermarket cooler ? Thanks in advance.


Afternarket all the way, much better cooling imo. Ive only had once ref and it was an old hd....cant even remember the card lol


----------



## dustz

Hello everyone, quite new to the forums but I've owned my bitfenix prodigy for about 2 years now and going strong. Heres my most recent build picture which I took yesterday. I was a bit skeptical at first about fitting the hg10 and h80i inside my case but I managed to barely squeeze it in there.


----------



## eaglesfan398

I just wanted to post and see if anyone else had any luck getting problems solved with the case, but I had bought this case a few months ago. Purchased this because I wanted to take my case to and from college without having to carry a huge computer. Well after using it a little and upgrading my computer slowly I encountered it's first problem I had was the feet's plastic pieces that are screwed in on all corners started to snap (feet are claimed to be very durable). Then after that the mounting standoffs were not made correctly causing the screw to not tighten. To fix this other problem I contacted the Bitfenix support and didn't hear back for over a few weeks and eventually decided to make another post. After I made the second post they eventually responded to the first one and I quickly responded explained them the issue. Few weeks later still no response and I had to make a third post however it won't let me successfully post it because it doesn't allow you to close old threads and they aren't closed because they have failed to respond to help me fix the issue of defective cases. Anyone have any of these problems with bitfenix support? It seems that their cases are made cheaply and do not want to help you because they don't want to fix their faults with the prodigy case. I know its not only my case because my friend had purchased the same one and his was broken and even came broken as well. Not to mention you can't purchase replacement's anywhere.


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eaglesfan398*
> 
> I just wanted to post and see if anyone else had any luck getting problems solved with the case, but I had bought this case a few months ago. Purchased this because I wanted to take my case to and from college without having to carry a huge computer. Well after using it a little and upgrading my computer slowly I encountered it's first problem I had was the feet's plastic pieces that are screwed in on all corners started to snap (feet are claimed to be very durable). Then after that the mounting standoffs were not made correctly causing the screw to not tighten. To fix this other problem I contacted the Bitfenix support and didn't hear back for over a few weeks and eventually decided to make another post. After I made the second post they eventually responded to the first one and I quickly responded explained them the issue. Few weeks later still no response and I had to make a third post however it won't let me successfully post it because it doesn't allow you to close old threads and they aren't closed because they have failed to respond to help me fix the issue of defective cases. Anyone have any of these problems with bitfenix support? It seems that their cases are made cheaply and do not want to help you because they don't want to fix their faults with the prodigy case. I know its not only my case because my friend had purchased the same one and his was broken and even came broken as well. Not to mention you can't purchase replacement's anywhere.


Sadly Bitfenix's support is worthless im still waiting on a response for my burnt out psu cable on the prodigy m model.....its been 7 months


----------



## emdzi

which cooler will be better for i7 4790K in Phenom micro atx

Noctua NH-C14 or Corsair 80i?


----------



## eaglesfan398

Personally I think the h80i will be better due to its smaller and you can control were the exhaust heat goes. I had an h80i and its pretty good. Maybe not so much with the stock fan though cause it could get a little loud. The problem with the Noctua is it will cool the cpu and just dump the heat inside the case so other components will heat up ie ram and hard drives. You could get a large fan and mount it in the front though to get rid of the air though. With the h80i you can put the rad near a vent and push the air outside so it will keep other components cool. Also after looking around it seems that the h80 keeps it 10 degrees cooler the Noctua NH-C14 and the I version is even better.

Also it is kinda ridiculous how bitfenix refuses to respond to fix faults in the products they should be ashamed of their horrible customer support. Just switched to full size and my 760t has a scratch on the panel and within the day I got a reply from their customer support and they are already sending me a replacement panel free since they don't sell any.


----------



## beaker920

Hi all, I was wondering if the MSI gtx 970 gaming edition will work OK in the prodigy? I'm looking at a prodigy case with the mesh grill side panel rather than the window one. Will the prodigy be OK with an open air cooler gpu or does it have to be a reference design to keep the temps cool? I don't want to water cool anything, so it'll be an air cool build only. I'll stick a big 230mm fan in the front mesh panel if required?

Thanks

Ian


----------



## eaglesfan398

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker920*
> 
> Hi all, I was wondering if the MSI gtx 970 gaming edition will work OK in the prodigy? I'm looking at a prodigy case with the mesh grill side panel rather than the window one. Will the prodigy be OK with an open air cooler gpu or does it have to be a reference design to keep the temps cool? I don't want to water cool anything, so it'll be an air cool build only. I'll stick a big 230mm fan in the front mesh panel if required?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ian


I had the same card in the prodigy and it does run hot due to the fact that their isn't much space for the air to move around. That is the problem with some aftermarket coolers. Now the cooler can cool the graphics card no problem but if you are looking for silence that may be an issues since when I used that card it did get up to almost 90c unless i let the fans really ramp up which did get annoying. But like i said it does cool it. A quick easy fix would be to get a kraken and an all in one cooler and put that on the 270 but it does cost some extra money and you have to not be afraid to open up a graphics card. That would be the easiest without having to create a whole water loop. But like I said before it is in the limits of the temps the card can take if you lets the fans run faster. I used msi afterburner to control fan speeds.


----------



## beaker920

If the msi 970 gets that hot in the prodigy I might have to look at a different case, something like the corsair carbide 540 as I don't want to water cool. Practicality wise it'd be nice to have a lan size rig that can take a msi 970 gaming without any temp issues tho. If not the prodigy can anybody advise on what cases I should look at?

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Zuerg

$1200 build I did for a client.


----------



## beaker920

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuerg*
> 
> $1200 build I did for a client.


That's a nice build. When running do you put the side panel back on or leave it off to help cooling? My apologies for what probably seem stupid questions, I'm new to pc building.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Zuerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker920*
> 
> That's a nice build. When running do you put the side panel back on or leave it off to help cooling? My apologies for what probably seem stupid questions, I'm new to pc building.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ian


I put the panel back on, had it off for pictures







. The case has venting on the panel to bring in air.


----------



## beaker920

And the graphics card in the picture ran well within its temperature limits with the panel on? I really want the prodigy case but scared about the gpu temps!

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Zuerg

Temps were fine, played some games and ran it in 3dmark. This card never really reached above 70c much. The time I had to spend with the build the temps did great and haven't ever heard any problems from the owner about it having heat issues.


----------



## beaker920

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuerg*
> 
> Temps were fine, played some games and ran it in 3dmark. This card never really reached above 70c much. The time I had to spend with the build the temps did great and haven't ever heard any problems from the owner about it having heat issues.


OK thanks, so there is hope yet ☺ if needs be I'll get the Asus gtx970 strix if the msi is no good for the prodigy.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## ManeaterMV

Hello everybody,
I've been lurking around in this forum for a few weeks now, looking for ideas on how to mod my Phenom mITX case and whether the hardware I am planning to use would fit in or not. Shortly after xmas, I finally had the money to order the case. Inspired by the pictures a guy named Malik posted here, I decided to place my HDD in the Scythe SCH-1000 Himuro HDD cooler at the bottom of the case. But I also wanted to use a large 200 or even 230mm fan, so I had to do, what I've seen a few times here as well -> flip the front upside down. So I took all my heart and drilled out the rivets in the front of a case, I literally just got a few minutes before. I never did something like that before, so it was quite a challenge for me, but I made it without messing up the whole case. Yesterday, the new black rivets finally arrived, so I could move on and reassemble it.
As the pictures show you, I also had the money to buy some of the new hardware. It is supposed to become a powerful, but very silent system, so I decided to use some semi-passive components. You can see the semi-passive Corsair RM 450 power supply, while the semi-passive ASUS GTX 970 Strix is still on the way. The ASUS Maximus VII Impact motherboard is also on its way and it is going to be the new home for an i7-4790K. CPU cooler will be the black Thermalright Macho Zero. I hope that it can handle the i7-4790K in passive mode, with the 200mm Coolermaster fan blowing at it and the be quiet 140 silent wing sucking out the hot air behind it.













I am gonna update you guys on my progress every now and then, since this seems to be a nice place to share the passion for this case. So thanks a lot for the inspiration.

Best regards
Peter


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManeaterMV*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I've been lurking around in this forum for a few weeks now, looking for ideas on how to mod my Phenom mITX case and whether the hardware I am planning to use would fit in or not. Shortly after xmas, I finally had the money to order the case. Inspired by the pictures a guy named Malik posted here, I decided to place my HDD in the Scythe SCH-1000 Himuro HDD cooler at the bottom of the case. But I also wanted to use a large 200 or even 230mm fan, so I had to do, what I've seen a few times here as well -> flip the front upside down. So I took all my heart and drilled out the rivets in the front of a case, I literally just got a few minutes before. I never did something like that before, so it was quite a challenge for me, but I made it without messing up the whole case. Yesterday, the new black rivets finally arrived, so I could move on and reassemble it.
> As the pictures show you, I also had the money to buy some of the new hardware. It is supposed to become a powerful, but very silent system, so I decided to use some semi-passive components. You can see the semi-passive Corsair RM 450 power supply, while the semi-passive ASUS GTX 970 Strix is still on the way. The ASUS Maximus VII Impact motherboard is also on its way and it is going to be the new home for an i7-4790K. CPU cooler will be the black Thermalright Macho Zero. I hope that it can handle the i7-4790K in passive mode, with the 200mm Coolermaster fan blowing at it and the be quiet 140 silent wing sucking out the hot air behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am gonna update you guys on my progress every now and then, since this seems to be a nice place to share the passion for this case. So thanks a lot for the inspiration.
> 
> Best regards
> Peter


Looking great man i really like that setup!!


----------



## link-16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emdzi*
> 
> which cooler will be better for i7 4790K in Phenom micro atx
> 
> Noctua NH-C14 or Corsair 80i?


I have the Noctua in my prodigy M and its way too big, I have to fit my video card in the secondary slot and the memory on slot 2 and 4, I'm changing it to an H80i next week

http://postimg.org/image/jpkie5fo1/


----------



## emdzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link-16*
> 
> I have the Noctua in my prodigy M and its way too big, I have to fit my video card in the secondary slot and the memory on slot 2 and 4, I'm changing it to an H80i next week
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/jpkie5fo1/


its block8ng ram slot?? which mobo you have? on msi z97m gam8ng its blocking only first pcie. ram should be clear.
what about noise and temperature?
it will be great if you can give me any information after mounting corsair. I heard that corsair can very loud and resonate in case.


----------



## link-16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emdzi*
> 
> its block8ng ram slot?? which mobo you have? on msi z97m gam8ng its blocking only first pcie. ram should be clear.
> what about noise and temperature?
> it will be great if you can give me any information after mounting corsair. I heard that corsair can very loud and resonate in case.


I have an ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M, the noctua is great as far a temperatures and noise, iddle its around 35 and load never goes over 50 highest I've seen Its around 54, this is keeping all fans locked to a minimum of around 1000rpm. Noise its extremely low, I cant hear the fans at all.

I will install the h80i next week and report back, I've had h60s before and never had noise issues.


----------



## phx

Hey guys, i own a Phenom M mATX and id like to know if a 140mm AIO fits at the rear? Push/pull?
And could you tell me if you can still put a 230mm fan at the bottom if you put a 140mm AIO at the rear?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## emdzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link-16*
> 
> I have an ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M, the noctua is great as far a temperatures and noise, iddle its around 35 and load never goes over 50 highest I've seen Its around 54, this is keeping all fans locked to a minimum of around 1000rpm. Noise its extremely low, I cant hear the fans at all.
> 
> I will install the h80i next week and report back, I've had h60s before and never had noise issues.


right now I'm thinking at nh-d14 vs corsair h80i vs h100i.
corsair fans are working at 100% full time? I heard that in wather cooling there is specific noise of water pump and fans.

ok. I will wait for your description.

some time ago I used noctua nh-c14 but it is nothing special. on stock cloks and lowest fans 700rpm temp goes to 75-80. at maximum temperatures was arro8nd 60-65 but it was to loud.


----------



## sml592

Hey guys decided to build my first ever PC in a black prodigy case, just thought i'd say high


----------



## emdzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link-16*
> 
> I have an ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M, the noctua is great as far a temperatures and noise, iddle its around 35 and load never goes over 50 highest I've seen Its around 54, this is keeping all fans locked to a minimum of around 1000rpm. Noise its extremely low, I cant hear the fans at all.
> 
> I will install the h80i next week and report back, I've had h60s before and never had noise issues.


One more question. If you install NH-D14 can you mount 3,5 HDD on side panels?
like here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8v3ZmRnB6c#t=385
3,5 HDD should be instaled inside of panel and SSD outside?
can 3,5 HDD be install outside of this panel?
If you install 3,5 HDD inside of panel can you still use 160mm high cooling like NH-D14?

Regarding HDD 3,5
2x 3,5 HDD can be mounted only in bottom of case?
2x 3,5 HDD at side panel from inside?
1 x 3,5 HDD in 5,25 area with adaptor?
or there is another place for 3,5 HDD?


----------



## strm

Guys,

To the owners of a Prodigy/Phenom M, has anyone ever tried to squeeze in a front intake fan above the psu? With the 5.25" bay removed?


----------



## link-16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emdzi*
> 
> One more question. If you install NH-D14 can you mount 3,5 HDD on side panels?
> like here:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8v3ZmRnB6c#t=385
> 3,5 HDD should be instaled inside of panel and SSD outside?
> can 3,5 HDD be install outside of this panel?
> If you install 3,5 HDD inside of panel can you still use 160mm high cooling like NH-D14?
> 
> Regarding HDD 3,5
> 2x 3,5 HDD can be mounted only in bottom of case?
> 2x 3,5 HDD at side panel from inside?
> 1 x 3,5 HDD in 5,25 area with adaptor?
> or there is another place for 3,5 HDD?


With the NH-D14 you can still install 3.5 hdd on the INSIDE, there is no room on the outside, or you can choose the bottom of the case, the adapter in the cd rom bay "should" work but I dont have one to test


----------



## strm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emdzi*
> 
> One more question. If you install NH-D14 can you mount 3,5 HDD on side panels?


Quote from a review on Overclock3D: "Looking at air cooling first, the Phenom will take a decent sized tower type cooler, in fact anything up to 160mm will fit just fine even with the HDDs mounted on the vertical brace rack. If you absolutely have to cram a gargantuan tower cooler into this case then removing the HDD rack will garner you an additional 35mm of space."

NH-D14 with fan attached is 160mm high, according to Noctua's own specifications.

So height-wise you may even be able to cram in an NH-D15 without HDDs, but I believe you're going to run into trouble in width/depth. But let's have somebody else confirm this.


----------



## BitfenixUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phx*
> 
> Hey guys, i own a Phenom M mATX and id like to know if a 140mm AIO fits at the rear? Push/pull?
> And could you tell me if you can still put a 230mm fan at the bottom if you put a 140mm AIO at the rear?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Not sure if anyone's replied to you yet, but the rear fan port on the Phenom M should fit both 120 and 140mm AIO coolers (out of curiosity, which one are you going with? Pretty sure I've fit a NZXT Kraken X40 in a Prodigy M before - it was a while ago - so I think that one is pretty safe







) If you do push/pull though, keep in mind you may run into clearance issues with 3.5" HDDs on the vertical drive bracket. While it doesn't have the exact components you're asking about, this page might have a decent shot of some 140mm/230mm fan clearances in the Prodigy M.

You can still use a 230mm fan at the bottom if you put a 140mm AIO at the rear too!


----------



## BlackProdigy22

Hey guys I have a regular bitfenix prodigy, not the M model. I am looking for a side window panel (video card side). I know there is the standard small window panel that bitfenix offers but I am wondering if this M model window panel will fit my original prodigy and on the video card side, thanks. (or anyone who knows of a larger option somewhere else)

http://www.amazon.com/BitFenix-Computer-Panel-Components-BFC-PRM-300-KKWA-RP/dp/B00OYWRPB2/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1421882409&sr=8-7&keywords=bitfenix+prodigy+window&pebp=1421882414489&peasin=B00OYWRPB2


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackProdigy22*
> 
> Hey guys I have a regular bitfenix prodigy, not the M model. I am looking for a side window panel (video card side). I know there is the standard small window panel that bitfenix offers but I am wondering if this M model window panel will fit my original prodigy and on the video card side, thanks. (or anyone who knows of a larger option somewhere else)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BitFenix-Computer-Panel-Components-BFC-PRM-300-KKWA-RP/dp/B00OYWRPB2/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1421882409&sr=8-7&keywords=bitfenix+prodigy+window&pebp=1421882414489&peasin=B00OYWRPB2


to my knowledge the prodigy and prodigy M panels/exterior are identical. That said, keep in mind about airflow.


----------



## BitfenixUSA

Hey there! They're not exactly identical, although they are close (and, for all intents and purposes, are interchangeable). The Prodigy M uses the window you linked and has a model no. of BFC-PRM-300-KKWA-RP, the Prodigy uses one of these (note the slight difference in the window) with the model no. of BFC-PRO-300-KKWA-RP. The "PRO" version for the Prodigy has a window that will still hide your drives and things under the motherboard tray, while the "PRM" version for the Prodigy M showcases everything







Hope that helps clear things up! SniperTeamTango is right though, they're essentially interchangeable, you could choose either one if you wanted, you'll just have a slightly different window.


----------



## BlackProdigy22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitfenixUSA*
> 
> Hey there! They're not exactly identical, although they are close (and, for all intents and purposes, are interchangeable). The Prodigy M uses the window you linked and has a model no. of BFC-PRM-300-KKWA-RP, the Prodigy uses one of these (note the slight difference in the window) with the model no. of BFC-PRO-300-KKWA-RP. The "PRO" version for the Prodigy has a window that will still hide your drives and things under the motherboard tray, while the "PRM" version for the Prodigy M showcases everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps clear things up! SniperTeamTango is right though, they're essentially interchangeable, you could choose either one if you wanted, you'll just have a slightly different window.


Perfect! Thank you, exactly what I was looking for


----------



## district11

hey guys.

Just picked up a Phenom ITX for a NAS build


----------



## benhiggs

After my 7950 packed up i managed to get hold of a 280x windforce edition card









looks quite big in the prodigy haha





looked nice and empty earlier :3


----------



## julzrotten

Project: The Ocean Blue


----------



## BitfenixUSA

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julzrotten*
> 
> Project: The Ocean Blue






Beautiful blue - what paint did you use? And is that just a blue acrylic sheet under the motherboard? Very nice


----------



## julzrotten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitfenixUSA*
> 
> 
> Beautiful blue - what paint did you use? And is that just a blue acrylic sheet under the motherboard? Very nice


thanks a lot
i painted the case with urethane paint used for cars
it's actually clear acrylic sheet painted with blue underneath the motheboard


----------



## George C

Okay I know its probably been asked but I really dont want to have to trawl though 1100 pages to find an answer. Will the Corsair h100i fit in my Prodigy-m? Modded the case to have a window, and air coolers are just ugly, I can get a h100i for less off a friend cheaply so it would be ideal.


----------



## marshymellows

Does anyone have a template for the logo on the front of the phenom case?


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *George C*
> 
> Okay I know its probably been asked but I really dont want to have to trawl though 1100 pages to find an answer. Will the Corsair h100i fit in my Prodigy-m? Modded the case to have a window, and air coolers are just ugly, I can get a h100i for less off a friend cheaply so it would be ideal.


Yes, in the top, unless:
1. You are using two graphic cards then in that case the second GPU will complict with the H100i
2. You use the 5.25" bay for any optical drive. Then it will also comflict with the H100i

And to find the answer I just had to type "prodigy M" in google and search for a photo with a H100 or similar on it......


----------



## George C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimbidim*
> 
> Yes, in the top, unless:
> 1. You are using two graphic cards then in that case the second GPU will complict with the H100i
> 2. You use the 5.25" bay for any optical drive. Then it will also comflict with the H100i
> 
> And to find the answer I just had to type "prodigy M" in google and search for a photo with a H100 or similar on it......


Thanks don't know why I didn't think to look for a photo, most forum threads I found related to the standard prodigy and couldn't get a clear answer.


----------



## WebTourist

GPU MSI GTX 960 2GD5T OC
CPU 4770K @4.2
MB Evga z87 Stinger
RAM Samsung 2 x 8 GB @1600
PSU Corsair AX750 GOLD
Case Bitfenix Prodigy


----------



## Dartulius

So this is making me feel really silly but nonetheless:

I am finishing up my build in a Phenom ITX, and based on pictures I had seen along with the specs online, I was lead to believe that two 120mm fans fit under the top filters, however now that my fans are installed I can't close the top panel. Am I missing something or do normal thickness fans not actually fit there?


----------



## BitfenixUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dartulius*
> 
> So this is making me feel really silly but nonetheless:
> 
> I am finishing up my build in a Phenom ITX, and based on pictures I had seen along with the specs online, I was lead to believe that two 120mm fans fit under the top filters, however now that my fans are installed I can't close the top panel. Am I missing something or do normal thickness fans not actually fit there?


Yep, they fit, but keep in mind they'll need to be _below_ the metal frame, not sitting on top. Slim fans _might_ fit (haven't tried, to be honest







), as the Phenom and Colossus M have those raised top panels (more so than the Prodigy)...but regular 25mm-thick fans will need to be mounted below the actual chassis frame in the top two fan mounts. Hope that helps! (For what it's worth, if you're not worried about dust/fan blades/fingers/cats/etc., you could just as easily run those fans on the outside anyway...up to you!)


----------



## BitfenixUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *George C*
> 
> Okay I know its probably been asked but I really dont want to have to trawl though 1100 pages to find an answer. Will the Corsair h100i fit in my Prodigy-m? Modded the case to have a window, and air coolers are just ugly, I can get a h100i for less off a friend cheaply so it would be ideal.


Thought I'd snap a pic for ya









Although I did remove the optical drive/5.25" bracket so I could put the hoses towards the front of the case. Fits the same reversed (hoses towards the back), just gets interesting with GPUs sometimes. I _think_ it'll fit on the floor of the case too, I honestly...haven't really tried - seems a shame to take the place of that 200/230mm fan slot







Hope that helps!


----------



## Dr Slaughter

Guys, Has anyone here already tried the Galax GTX 980 HoF edition in this case Bitfenix Prodigy? Tell me guys if it fits properly or not.. coz im planning to upgrade my card... thanx..


----------



## Dartulius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitfenixUSA*
> 
> Yep, they fit, but keep in mind they'll need to be _below_ the metal frame, not sitting on top. Slim fans _might_ fit (haven't tried, to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), as the Phenom and Colossus M have those raised top panels (more so than the Prodigy)...but regular 25mm-thick fans will need to be mounted below the actual chassis frame in the top two fan mounts. Hope that helps! (For what it's worth, if you're not worried about dust/fan blades/fingers/cats/etc., you could just as easily run those fans on the outside anyway...up to you!)


Thanks for the response! I misinterpreted the dimensions I suppose! I actually just saw a mod someone did where they cut the plastic honeycomb out of the top filter just leaving the trim, and 25mm fans fit after that point, so looks like I'm going that route! Thanks again!


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitfenixUSA*
> 
> Yep, they fit, but keep in mind they'll need to be _below_ the metal frame, not sitting on top. Slim fans _might_ fit (haven't tried, to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), as the Phenom and Colossus M have those raised top panels (more so than the Prodigy)...but regular 25mm-thick fans will need to be mounted below the actual chassis frame in the top two fan mounts. Hope that helps! (For what it's worth, if you're not worried about dust/fan blades/fingers/cats/etc., you could just as easily run those fans on the outside anyway...up to you!)


If you remove the plastic hex grill on the top fan filter, you can fit 25mm fans above the chassis.









Your welcome.


----------



## Druppes

Hey,

So I have pretty much finished my Prodigy M build now. This is the first PC I ever built and I had a lot of problems on the way as I was completely new to so many aspects (like water cooling) But I got there in the end.

Specs:

BitFenix Prodigy M - With Side Window
GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 Mother Board
i7 4790k @4.8Ghz
2x GTX 780
32GB G.Skill F3-19200CL10Q-32GBZHD 2400Mhz CL 10
Silverstone 850W PSU

2x Samsung 840 Evo 500GB Raid 0 (total 1tb)

240mm Rad x1
120mm Rad x1
200mm x 200mm Rad x1
2x Razor GTX Titan / 780 / 780Ti V2 Water Block
EK DDC 3.2 pump
NZXT Grid+ Fan controller (internal)

Windows 8.1

Photos:


----------



## ShruGs

Hi guys very new to the site I was just wondering where I would post my complete build and have discussions about it ?
I posted in here because I own a White Phenom sorry if this is the wrong place to post a question


----------



## wes1099

Has anyone tried putting a swiftech h220x in a BitFenix prodigy m?


----------



## tilapia

hello Sir,

can you please tell me how did get your windowed side panel for your phenom? or did you make it yourself?

thanks!


----------



## tilapia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writetomichael*
> 
> Here are some photos of my Phenom M with a side window mod:


Hello Sir,

Can you please tell me how did you get your window side panel of your PHenom M? or did you make it yourself?

thanks!


----------



## momoka

I have a question for Phenom mITX owners: in a lot of the earlier videos covering the prototype, you see that there are only a few intake holes on the sides of the front panel, with mesh covering it. Did they ever revise that? Like add extra holes or make the intake directly open under the mesh?


----------



## ubR322

i got the white prodigy, but i want the front mesh panel. i was looking at the black and "silver" mesh panel and was wondering if it is silver or white in color? pictures on the website look white to me, but im just curious as to what people who actually own the mesh front have to say.

wish they made a mesh front for the white verison









http://img.bitfenix.com/products_images/786.png?0


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ubR322*
> 
> i got the white prodigy, but i want the front mesh panel. i was looking at the black and "silver" mesh panel and was wondering if it is silver or white in color? pictures on the website look white to me, but im just curious as to what people who actually own the mesh front have to say.
> 
> wish they made a mesh front for the white verison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.bitfenix.com/products_images/786.png?0


It's silver. No white version available. The black one can be dissemblable and painted white easily though.


----------



## ubR322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimbidim*
> 
> It's silver. No white version available. The black one can be dissemblable and painted white easily though.


ok cool, thanks.

if i was to paint it white, does anyone know the paint code/color i would use lol


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ubR322*
> 
> ok cool, thanks.
> 
> if i was to paint it white, does anyone know the paint code/color i would use lol


Nope, depending on when it was produced the color code isn't the same.
For example I have a first gen prodigy from two years ago and I recently bought a side panel windowed and the whites don't match.


----------



## emdzi

Regarding Phenom Micro-ATX...

I have a problem how to install fans to have best cooling.

I have Noctua NH-D14 so graphic card will be installed in second PCI-E (clooser to top of the case).

please see my drawing with tree version. Which is the best?

Information.
1. PSU - fan should be to inside and suck air from inside? or fan from outside of the case to suck air form outside (from front) and move it to the bottom.?

In situation when fan will suck air from inside of the case it will steal air from CPU fan? so In my opinion it should be mounted like in my drawing version 2 and 3?? correct?

2. what about placing of HDD.. hdd on the bottom without fan on the bottom or hdd on sided pannel and big fan or 2x140mm on the bottom ?
If fan on the bottom, should their suck air from inside to outside of the case or should push the air to inside?

I think that option no 3 should be best? right?



arrow indicates the direction of air movement.


----------



## emdzi

Just for future user of Bitfenix Phenom Micro-ATX.

You can not install Noctua NH-d14/d15 with inside disk panel with 2 x 3,5 HDD.


----------



## darealist

Okay. Where can you buy the Phenom itx? It's out of stock everywhere. Must be selling like hotcakes!


----------



## Namkab

Just a quick shot of the inside of my Phenom M. Not quite finished still need to install the reference aluminum heat sink that will cover all VRMs and MEM on the 290, temps are fine with the two top intake fans blowing on it.


----------



## xxsashixx

I'm currently in a Ncase M1 but will be moving my system into a Prodigy ITX

Should I use 3/8 ID 5/8 OD or 3/8 OD 1/2 OD tubing?

Also going to use 2x240MM rads, it should fit right? I will be using the alphacool ST30 (30MM thick) and the Dazmode LP 240MM Rad (28MM IIRC)

Thanks


----------



## wes1099

How bad is the airflow in the Phenom mITX? If it is really that bad, I will get the Prodigy, but if the Phenom's airflow isn't that bad, then it will be better since it is smaller due to lack of handles.


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> How bad is the airflow in the Phenom mITX? If it is really that bad, I will get the Prodigy, but if the Phenom's airflow isn't that bad, then it will be better since it is smaller due to lack of handles.


Well, the prodigy is sold with a vented side panel, and it become an optional accessory for the Phenom (wasn't available when I was using the case unfortunately), so review and opinions may not take that into account. Obviously, you can get a full mesh front on the prodigy, while the frontal airflow on the Phenom is severely restricted. I'd say if you're running a gtx970 or lower, and not overclocking the cpu, the Phenom with the optional vented side panel is fine. I got too obsessed over temps which led to buying another two cases, one to two dozen fans, another motherboard and another power supply! Not all over temps, one thing leads to another...if that vented side panel had been available initially, I could've saved quite a bit of money


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punter*
> 
> Well, the prodigy is sold with a vented side panel, and it become an optional accessory for the Phenom (wasn't available when I was using the case unfortunately), so review and opinions may not take that into account. Obviously, you can get a full mesh front on the prodigy, while the frontal airflow on the Phenom is severely restricted. I'd say if you're running a gtx970 or lower, and not overclocking the cpu, the Phenom with the optional vented side panel is fine. I got too obsessed over temps which led to buying another two cases, one to two dozen fans, another motherboard and another power supply! Not all over temps, one thing leads to another...if that vented side panel had been available initially, I could've saved quite a bit of money


Thanks! I think I will get a progidy since I run an overclocked 4670k and an overclocked 970.


----------



## Punter

I think that's a good idea then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Thanks! I think I will get a progidy since I run an overclocked 4670k and an overclocked 970.


Good idea then. Fwiw I'm considering a Phanteks Evolv itx myself - it's about the same size as the prodigy (in absolute dimensions) and for cooling alone, it support 5x140mm fans, 240, 280 and 140mm rads at the front, top and bottom.


----------



## wes1099

Could someone possibly give me the dimensions of the side panel for the prodigy mITX? When I get my prodigy I am planning on replacing either one or both of the side panels with a solid sheet of clear acrylic attached with magnets.


----------



## beaker920

Hi guys, does anybody know how well this case would air cool a titan x? I'm thinking about the vrm temps in particular. Some reviews say around 90 degrees is OK, others are measuring them in the 100's, which everybody agrees is too high. I don't particularly want to water cool it. If the titan x is a bad air cooled design I'll go for the gigabyte gtx 980 g1.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## George C

Not well, these cases don't have the greatest airflow. You could probably get away with the mesh fronted black case, but you would have to be careful with cable management to make the added air do anything useful.


----------



## sterob

Is it possible to put inside the Phenom Micro ITX 6x 3,5" hdd and 1 ssd?


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterob*
> 
> Is it possible to put inside the Phenom Micro ITX 6x 3,5" hdd and 1 ssd?


Yes, if you sacrifice the optical bay.


----------



## sterob

so as long as I don't use the optical bay it is good to go?

My plan is to cramp in a Micro ATX mboard with gtx980 then a PCI-E SATA card for the lack of SATA port on the Micro ATX board. If i go full air will the airflow be restricted due to the amount of wire and raise the temperature? Or should i at least use a watercooler like Corsair H60 for CPU?


----------



## Punter

Well, the ITX case allows five 3.5" in the cages, one in the optical bay, and you can slot the ssd in a bracket on the side panel. The gpu will run pretty warm in there, especially without the optional vented side panel. A prodigy with a mesh front will provide better cooling.


----------



## sterob

I think i have to get the Phenom M for Micro ATX support or unless there is a Mini ITX board that have 8 SATA ports


----------



## Punter

The matx version has far less support for hard drives - check the specs on Bitfenix's site.


----------



## pkx2

Are the side panels of the phenom m and prodigy m interchangeable? I want the power and USB ports on the left side.

Just to clarify, I don't mean if I can use prodigy's on phenom and vice versa. I mean if the left side panel of one will fit on the right side of itself.

Thanks.


----------



## Punter

pkx2 - yes.


----------



## sterob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punter*
> 
> The matx version has far less support for hard drives - check the specs on Bitfenix's site.


oh so i have become mission impossible. So I need the M-ITX case for space for 6 HDD +1 SSD, but then M-ITX board will only have 1 PCI-E slot and not enough SATA port which mean i need a Micro ATX board which does not fit the Prodigy ITX version


----------



## zenn84

Hi guys! I'm in the progress of making a portable rig with the Prodigy M. Can't wait till I get my hands on this case...








But before I'm going to modd the hell out if it and order all the necessary parts I got a few questions;

Want to built this rig with both CPU (I7-4790K) & GPU (GTX 980) AIO cooled on the ASUS GRYPHON Z97 board. (TDP of CPU = 88W, TDP of GPU=165W). Or CPU (I7-5930K) & GPU (GTX 980) AIO cooled on the EVGA X99 Micro. (TDP of CPU = 140W, TDP of GPU=165W). Still haven't decided.









So I came across the SilverStone SX500-LG, 500W, 40A +12V single rail, Support dual PCI-E 8/6pin connectors, 130mm in length.

-Will it be sufficient? (Nvidia states PSU 500W or more)
-Will it offer me the option to put a fan above/under the PSU? (120mm or going even smaller 80mm, cause be the looks of it, it can be done)
- How reliant are SilverStone PSU's? (only been using SeaSonic/Corsair ones myself)
- Should I go with another PSU? (Seasonic M12II-750 EVO, SilverStone SST-SX600-G ugly as fck, Be Quiet! Powerzone, other PSU recommendations?)
- Smallest, most powerfull, sleek, industrial looking PSU's? Love the look of the Ultra X4 750W. But no good reviews.

Off scouring the web for PSU's again...


----------



## Colin_MC

@zenn84

1. Yes, it'll be enough. Nvidia states 500W, cause there are PSU's with different quality (and they assume the lower ones)
2. Maaaaybe, if you'd take out the optic drive bay. I guess 80mm would fit (but what for?)
3. Silverstone's are good, not exceptional ones, but good








4. Maybe Corsair RM650?


----------



## zenn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin_MC*
> 
> @zenn84
> 
> 1. Yes, it'll be enough. Nvidia states 500W, cause there are PSU's with different quality (and they assume the lower ones)
> 2. Maaaaybe, if you'd take out the optic drive bay. I guess 80mm would fit (but what for?)
> 3. Silverstone's are good, not exceptional ones, but good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Maybe Corsair RM650?


Thanks.









An idea that I have;
I wanna reverse the case, use another case's top as bottom. And attach the PSU not via the bracket, but via the 120mm fan mounts.
With another fan mounted above/under it, for a 240mm grill on the front.









Offcourse the case in it reverse state I have to check out of it will be pyhsically possible, could also utilize the backfan mount if i think about it.
But have to wait for the case to arrive...


----------



## turmania

Hey folks, Just got the prodigy mini version. I have a question regarding fans and cooling.

i bought the 230 specre pro fans for front intake.

14 cm for the exhaust at the rear.

and would H100i fit on top? or the newer h100gtx? when both 14 cm rear and 230 front occupy their own slots?

if so, should they be exhaust or as intake? mobo is z97i gaming ack from msi.

thank you in advance.


----------



## aMaNeCeR

New front panel. I bought the black panel and I've painted white.


----------



## Prankst3r

Here's my build, still in progress and yet no time to finish it, because of health issues.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=imag0462uvsbd.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=imag0502iwjf3.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=imag0501w0jfg.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=imag05061zje1.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=imag0508vckxo.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=imag05171x0uae.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=imag05091iyuc1.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=imag05101jwu5w.jpg


----------



## RttlnSnK

Planning to buy the M version and would like to know the maximum PSU length that can be fit without blocking the first PCIE slot. I have a gigantic card (3 slot DCII 7950) which is worrying me slightly. I also notice that if a modular PSU is used, the modular cables could block the space.


----------



## S7AY3R

Soooo had my black Prodigy M for a while, and hadn't ever really done much with it. Had a fair bit of spare time recently so have been giving the case a bit of flair and moving another build into it. Couple of progress pics below.




There's going to be a 240mm rad mounted at the top as well.


----------



## MOOGLEYS

Just built myself another PC setup after 3 months of only laptop use. Decided to use a Prodigy and parts purchased from forums as well as a few left overs I had from previous builds.

Spec -

Bitfenix Prodigy case with Window panel Black and Blue Mix the flash makes it look purple but it's Navy blue.
i7 4770k @ 4.2Ghz
Coolermaster TX3 EVO cooler
MSI Z87i AC ITX
16GB Kingston Savage 1600 CL9 running 2133Mhz
Nvidia GTX 780 reference
120GB Samsung Evo SSD
500GB Crucial MX200 SSD
2TB Hitachi 7200rpm HDD
Bitfenix Recon Fan controller
230mm Bitfenix Spectre & 140mm Corsair AF140 fans
BeQuiet Pure Power 630W PSU

Dell U2414H 1080p monitor
CoolerMaster TQ quickfire Red keyboard
Logitech MX mouse
Creative T20II speakers

It feels good to be back at a desktop again although I lost a bet with my Wife that I could not do a year only on Laptops.

http://s734.photobucket.com/user/F1REFOX2107/media/20150503_004906_zpsmczcchgr.jpg.html

http://s734.photobucket.com/user/F1REFOX2107/media/20150503_004958_zps1xrqbbed.jpg.html

http://s734.photobucket.com/user/F1REFOX2107/media/20150503_004917_zpshtewz5y5.jpg.html


----------



## s0up2up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S7AY3R*
> 
> Soooo had my black Prodigy M for a while, and hadn't ever really done much with it. Had a fair bit of spare time recently so have been giving the case a bit of flair and moving another build into it. Couple of progress pics below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's going to be a 240mm rad mounted at the top as well.


Hi all,

How easy is it to get a 240mm up top in a Prodigy M? I would be looking at an EK Coolstream PE (So around 30mm thickness.)


----------



## dimbidim

It's fine as long as you only have one gpu.


----------



## s0up2up

How tight is the clearance?


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0up2up*
> 
> How tight is the clearance?


Common man, just type prodigy M watercooling in Google and you'll have plenty of pictures. Even in this thread there's already a lot examples.


----------



## ShadowEW

There's some really lovely designs here, makes my Prodigy look a little bland!
But, here it is anyway, just to drop it in.
(Still a WIP, using a G3258 and EVGA 650 as placeholder components for now)



Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5
Processor: Intel G3258
Graphics Card: EVGA 650 1GB
Memory: 2x4GB Mushkin Silverline 1600
Powersupply: CoolerMaster V650 (Semi Modular)
Cooler: Antec Kühler h₂o 620 (this was a spare item from years back, it just seems to suit the build!)
Fans: 4x Xigmatek CLF-F1255 120mm Purple +1x Antec 120mm Fan
Fan Controller: Lampton FC6
Lighting: 2x CCFL Blue
Cabling: Bitfenix Blue Braided Cabling


----------



## sparxs14

i recently received a prodigy m and it is missing the expansion lock and the psu bracket aswell as all of the i/o cables please help me with finding or sending me these parts needing it for super cheap:typer:


----------



## dman811

@xbournex might be able to help, but I'm not sure if he's active here anymore.


----------



## sparxs14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> @xbournex
> might be able to help, but I'm not sure if he's active here anymore.


yeah i don't think he is he was last active in 2014 lol


----------



## Sinate

I am finally putting together a new gaming machine for my wife.

I have done some research and have come up with the following so far:

i7 4970k @ 4.0Ghz
Corsair H100i
MSI Z97i Gaming
Corsair Vengeance Pro Red 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz
MSI GTX 980 Twin Frozr 5
500GB Samsung Evo 850 SSD
1TB Toshiba 7200rpm HDD
230mm Bitfenix Spectre front (Intake)
2 x 120mm Noctua NF-F12 top with H100 radiator (intake)
1 x 120mm Noctua NF-F12 back (Exhaust)
Be quiet! Pure Power 630W
Bitfenix Prodigy Black
Side panel vent

Dell U2515H 1440p monitor

Anything obviously wrong with the build? I just hope I have not overlooked something, any input is welcome. Thanks!

Edit: Changed the RAM to Corsair VP *from* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB Kit (8GBx2) DDR3 1600mhz
Edit: Changed the PSU to Be Quiet! *from* Sharkoon WPM600


----------



## KeithHawke

Hi all.
I come to you for help because I had is no French on other sites, I have this camera and I have a GTX 980 Gaming 4G on Furmark and play, it rises to over 74 °/78° at the temperature level, I wonder if there is way to lower temperatures or if it's just the card that is the problem?
My box has a glass side door and I have a 230mm fan on the front, two 120mm on top in mining and extraction 120mm at the rear.

I am very sorry for my poor English but I really need help because I do not want to débarraser from my box that I love so much, here are the pictures the way


----------



## Muhawi

Heya Keith,

78° is no problem for a GPU but you could try to make your top fans exhausting.

Muha


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeithHawke*
> 
> Hi all.
> I come to you for help because I had is no French on other sites, I have this camera and I have a GTX 980 Gaming 4G on Furmark and play, it rises to over 74 °/78° at the temperature level, I wonder if there is way to lower temperatures or if it's just the card that is the problem?
> My box has a glass side door and I have a 230mm fan on the front, two 120mm on top in mining and extraction 120mm at the rear.
> 
> I am very sorry for my poor English but I really need help because I do not want to débarraser from my box that I love so much, here are the pictures the way


French: J'ai pas bien compris, tes ventilos de 120 sur le dessus souffle dans la tour? Si c'est le cas c'est pas génial, tu devrais les faire souffler vers l'extérieur. Mais c'est vrai que 78°c pour une carte graphique c'est pas dangereux.

English: I'm no sure to understant, the two 120 fans on top are blowing air inside? if so, it's not great, you should make them blow outside in order to exhaust the hot air. It's also true that 78°C for a graphic card isn't dangerous.


----------



## KeithHawke

French: les ventilos du dessus sont extractions









fans of the above are the hot air extraction


----------



## dimbidim

French: Alors tu sais pas faire grand chose pour améliorer les températures. De toutes façons c'est pas bien grave 78°C du moment que c'est pas bruyant.

English: Then I guess you cannot do much about it. Anyway 78°C is not a big deal as long as it's not making it noisy.


----------



## KeithHawke

Okay thank you to you


----------



## Prankst3r

You could change the thermal grease, sometimes it makes a big difference.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KeithHawke

hihi I was finally successful in lowering the temperatures of my graphics card through my water system my processor :3


----------



## potyec

Hey Guys

Im gonna join to the phenom m mATX club







quick question

Whats the biggest CPU cooler which I can fit in with a video card+ live gamer hd (capture card) it means 2 PCI slot used with

this mobo 970M Pro3



Thank you all !


----------



## BandonStorm

Here's a pic on my WIP Prodigy M build. Still waiting on some cables and the CPU water block.



Bits and Pieces.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



BitFenix Prodigy M Midnight Black
ASUS Z97M-PLUS
Intel Core i7-4790K
Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB (4x4 GB) 1600MHz
EVGA GTX980 CLASSIFIED ACX 2.0
Corsair AX860i

Storage :
Samsung 850 EVO 500GB 2.5" SSD
Samsung 850 EVO 500 GB M.2 SSD

Liquid Cooling Parts :
XSPC Raystorm CPU Block (Still Waiting on this to arrive)
EK-FC980 GTX Classy - Nickel
EK-FC980 GTX Classy Backplate - Black
XSPC D5 Photon 170 Reservoir/ D5 Vario Pump Combo
XSPC AX240 Radiator
XSPC AX120 Radiator
XSPC FLX Tubing
Corsair Air Series SP120 PWM High Performance Edition

Fittings :
XSPC G1/4" T Fitting
XSPC 90 Degree Rotary Adapter Fitting
XSPC 45 Degree Rotary Adapter Fitting
XSPC G1/4" to 7/16" ID, 5/8" OD Compression Fitting


----------



## s1opao

Anywhere know where I can get a phenom m window side panel? or possibly recommend someone in the US who mods cases? Even if anyone has one laying around and not using it, I'd buy it off you =D. Preferably a black one <3.


----------



## playboysmoov

I posted this in another thread but I figured I should post it here:

I bought a Prodigy for a home theater unit and was a little concerned about the cast feet as it seemed pretty wobbly during assemble. Long story short the feet on the case broke from their own weight. I saw thread from like 3 years ago about the same subject . Google results make it seem like its a common issue.

Has anyone else had a problem with the case feet breaking and how long did it take for the RMA process?

Has anyone ever had to submit an RMA to BitFenix before? It's been over a month and I have not heard anything from them and they closed my ticket.

Feels like I wasted $100 due to a defective product and poor customer support.


----------



## SpykeZ

Never built a system in one of these. Now I am.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T2WIRUC

The pictures here show two different layouts.

This one looks like the motherboard is sitting on the powersupply roof holder thing and has the MB laying flat.


and

This one has the motherboard laying the traditional way.


Both of these obviously have different cutouts on the back.

Which one is which and why are they showing two different cases?


----------



## dman811

The one with the motherboard lying flat is the Mini ITX case, the one with the motherboard in a reverse ATX position is the Micro ATX version.


----------



## ForTheHorde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Never built a system in one of these. Now I am.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T2WIRUC
> 
> The pictures here show two different layouts.
> 
> This one looks like the motherboard is sitting on the powersupply roof holder thing and has the MB laying flat.
> 
> 
> and
> 
> This one has the motherboard laying the traditional way.
> 
> 
> Both of these obviously have different cutouts on the back.
> 
> Which one is which and why are they showing two different cases?


The first case is a Mini ITX (1 graphics card) case and the bottom one is a Micro ATX (2 graphics cards) case.


----------



## SpykeZ

Ok so you're confirming that they are in fact two different case models. If you look at the link on Amazon, they're selling both as a single case.


----------



## dman811

Wow. That's not so good.


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Ok so you're confirming that they are in fact two different case models. If you look at the link on Amazon, they're selling both as a single case.


They are. The Mini-ITX one (laying flat MB) in named "Bitfenix Prodigy" while the Micro-ATX one (laying upward) is named "Bitfenix Prodigy *M*". Any good vendor will reference both separately, therefore I wouldn't buy from that Amzon one because you don't know what you are buying.


----------



## dman811

I agree.


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimbidim*
> 
> They are. The Mini-ITX one (laying flat MB) in named "Bitfenix Prodigy" while the Micro-ATX one (laying upward) is named "Bitfenix Prodigy *M*". Any good vendor will reference both separately, therefore I wouldn't buy from that Amzon one because you don't know what you are buying.


Ive purchased both the itx and m models off amazon, they list them seperate. you just have to search what youre looking for including the m if u want matx


----------



## 4to15characters

Hello, I'm a possibly soon to be fellow Prodigy owner, and I have a few questions.

1: How wobbly is the case really? From videos of just the case as well as fully assembled builds on YouTube, it seems like it would completely tip over just from pressing the power button too hard or trying to plug something into one of the side USB ports.

2: If I get the case and the wobbling is an issue, what could I do to reduce it without removing the bottom handles? Try to run coat hangers inside those loops? Get some rubber feet that are longer than the handles to attach to the bottom of the case?

3: My build will have x1 240mm radiator for the CPU and x1 120mm radiator for the GPU, both of which on their own closed loops. What would be the best (and quietest) way to mount these and the two 120mm case fans that comes with the case? My case is white ITX prodigy, so it'll have that airflow constricting panel on the front.

Thanks for your help everyone, I'm really looking forward to getting it as long as I can get the above issues sorted out. Here's my build btw: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3Pdmzy


----------



## Daggi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4to15characters*
> 
> Hello, I'm a possibly soon to be fellow Prodigy owner, and I have a few questions.
> 
> 1: How wobbly is the case really? From videos of just the case as well as fully assembled builds on YouTube, it seems like it would completely tip over just from pressing the power button too hard or trying to plug something into one of the side USB ports.
> 
> 2: If I get the case and the wobbling is an issue, what could I do to reduce it without removing the bottom handles? Try to run coat hangers inside those loops? Get some rubber feet that are longer than the handles to attach to the bottom of the case?
> 
> 3: My build will have x1 240mm radiator for the CPU and x1 120mm radiator for the GPU, both of which on their own closed loops. What would be the best (and quietest) way to mount these and the two 120mm case fans that comes with the case? My case is white ITX prodigy, so it'll have that airflow constricting panel on the front.
> 
> Thanks for your help everyone, I'm really looking forward to getting it as long as I can get the above issues sorted out. Here's my build btw: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3Pdmzy


1: It is a little bit wobbly, but i have no problems at all.
2: As You said, You could use some other feets if You think it's a problem.
3: I don't know how the Prodigy with the restricted font panel perform, I have the black one with the ventilated front panel, and mine is performing very well. I have a 240x45 rad in the top and a 200 rad with a 140 fan in the front. there was no room for fitting a bigger fan with my 7970 gpu installed, also have a 140 fan in the back


----------



## Onitay

Loving this thread!


----------



## Onitay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alfaa*
> 
> An update on the Prodigy. We added an LCD and took some much nicer pictures.


Would anyone happen to know what kind of temperature monitor this and where I can get it?


----------



## dimbidim

Hard to tell from that picture. There are plenty of devices able to display these kind of info. Do you have a picture which shows the frame of the device?

Depending on where you live, one online store is best suited than the other. Frozen CPU is for the US. In France there's Docmicro and Aquatuning.fr, in Germany you have Caseking or Aquatuning.de. In the Netherland it's Highflow.nl.
In the UK there's one but I can't remember.


----------



## dman811

Don't go with FrozenCPU anymore, use Performance-PCs. If you want a contact for them, then @phillyd is your man.


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Don't go with FrozenCPU anymore, use Performance-PCs. If you want a contact for them, then @phillyd
> is your man.


Ok, didn't know about that. I'm in Belgium so I actually never ordered on Frozen CPU.


----------



## dman811

They went downhill a while back when the owner destroyed the office/warehouse and orders weren't fulfilled for months on end. I don't think any of those orders have been shipped yet, if they ever will be.


----------



## Ottetal

Does mine count?


----------



## dman811

Damn.


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottetal*
> 
> Does mine count?


Not really. It's ugly and it seems a bit week on the GPU part







.


----------



## Ottetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimbidim*
> 
> Not really. It's ugly and it seems a bit week on the GPU part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My feels. So hurt


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottetal*
> 
> My feels. So hurt


Great and clean work. How hot do the GPUs get? Do you close the case?


----------



## Ottetal

GPUs were the EVGA 780SC cards. They Got to their usual 80 degrees at a moderate fan speed - there was a forced air intake Gentle Typhoon right under them, slightly visible in the last picture.

I did not bother modding the side panel to fit the GPUs, since I always ran the system without side panel anyways


----------



## EduFurtado

I swear I tried to look for this info, but couldn't after many 40s tabs.

1 - How does the black version compares to the others in terms of noise?
2 - How about a windowed side panel: how does it impacts a blower GPU?
edit: found info on this thread that a windowed side panel would hurt the GPU, a lot.

I couldn't find data comparing the black to the colored versions.

Basically I'm inclined towards the white or the black: the quietest of the two. So, which is quieter, the black or the white?

I'm going to use only air cooling on it.

SAVE ME from my own ignorance!


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> 1 - How does the black version compares to the others in terms of noise?


It's not a matter of noise isolation or dampening. It's a matter of airflow. The grilled (not the solid one) black front panel has much better airflow than any solid colored ones. Unfortunately the grilled front panel is only available in black.

With better airflow in front, you'll probably be able to run your fans slower which would induced less noise.

If you really want the white one, you can buy a spare grilled black front panel (15€) and paint it white. It's what I did.

Here's an example of someone else who did it:


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimbidim*
> 
> It's not a matter of noise isolation or dampening. It's a matter of airflow. The grilled (not the solid one) black front panel has much better airflow than any solid colored ones. Unfortunately the grilled front panel is only available in black.
> 
> With better airflow in front, you'll probably be able to run your fans slower which would induced less noise.
> 
> If you really want the white one, you can buy a spare grilled black front panel (15€) and paint it white. It's what I did.
> 
> Here's an example of someone else who did it:


The info I wanted to find is exactly something like:

white and black versions, both with the same fan, at the same voltage: which one is quieter or louder? =)

Buying an extra panel is out of the question: I searched online for available sources to where I live and it's almost the price of a brand new chasis.


----------



## OrangeDriver

CPU: Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 45.0 CFM Fluid Dynamic Bearing CPU Cooler
Motherboard: ASRock Z97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: G.Skill Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1333 Memory
Storage (boot): Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Storage (files): Seagate SSHD 1 TB 2.5" Hard Disk Drive
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB STRIX Video Card
Case: BitFenix Prodigy (Orange) Mini ITX Tower Case
Power Supply: Corsair Builder 500W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 OEM (64-bit)
Case Fan: NZXT Orange Air Flow Series 83.6 CFM 140mm Fan (exhausting out back)
Case Fan: NZXT Orange FS-200RB-OLED 89.5 CFM 200mm Fan (intake in front)
Case Fan: 2x (orange, no lights) Cougar 120mm Fans (exhaust out top)
Monitor: Acer GN246HL 144Hz 24.0" Monitor
Monitor: Acer S200HQLbd 60Hz 19.5" Monitor
Keyboard: Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire TK Wired Mini Keyboard
Mouse: Logitech G500 Wired Laser Mouse
Headphones: SteelSeries Siberia v2 Headset
Other: Beringer MS16 Monitor Speakers

Currently trying to decide if:
1. I want to keep the orange front that I cut out the Fenix logo in or if I should just get the black mesh front.
2. I want to put a window in the side at the risk of losing airflow.
3. I want to attempt learning how to do a custom liquid loop
4. I can find a better Dremel bit to clean up the edges of my cutout.
5. I should invest in a modular supply when my current one is running just fine.
6. I should make the jump to Windows 10
7. I should try to sell my current motherboard and buy the far more apt GA-B85N Phoenix board by Gigabyte because of its orange and black theme.
8. I should upgrade to a K series i5 and try overclocking.
9. I was an idiot for attempting to paint my GTX 970 fan shroud orange with a permanent paint before buying a blaze orange Plasti Dip which is NOT permanent but is also NOT nearly the right shade of orange.

Comments/Questions/Criticism/Feedback on what to do next welcome.


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeDriver*
> 
> Currently trying to decide if:
> 1. I want to keep the orange front that I cut out the Fenix logo in or if I should just get the black mesh front.
> ==> Keep the orange and improve the finish of the cut-out.
> 2. I want to put a window in the side at the risk of losing airflow.
> ==> If you plan on puting a loop, it would be sad not to see it.
> 3. I want to attempt learning how to do a custom liquid loop
> ==> easy, plenty of guides on the web
> 4. I can find a better Dremel bit to clean up the edges of my cutout.
> ==> Do it by hand with metal file and sand paper (up to 1500-2000 grain). You'll never have a really clean finish with a rotary tool.
> 5. I should invest in a modular supply when my current one is running just fine.
> ==> Depends on how messy your cables are inside. If you do so, go for the silverstone Strider Gold series. It's only 140mm deep and fully modular. Power range from 550W to 850W which is more than enough.
> 6. I should make the jump to Windows 10
> ==> Not relevant for this thread but why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. I should try to sell my current motherboard and buy the far more apt GA-B85N Phoenix board by Gigabyte because of its orange and black theme.
> ==> Keep yours, it's better and blue and orange match quite well. If you go for a custom loop, I suggest using blue fittings from EK or blue tubes or blue coolant, that would probably render well. If everything is orange, it is too much orange. A orange-black-blue theme build would be great.
> 8. I should upgrade to a K series i5 and try overclocking.
> ==> Well due to the small form factor, there's not a lot of room for OC in those cases but with an i5 4670k and a custom loop I went to 4,2Ghz stable H24 in one of these case.
> 9. I was an idiot for attempting to paint my GTX 970 fan shroud orange with a permanent paint before buying a blaze orange Plasti Dip which is NOT permanent but is also NOT nearly the right shade of orange.
> ==> Again, according to me, too much orange is not the right way to go. So guess I agree with you, you are an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You can always remove the pain with sand paper and paint it again. REMEMBER SURFACE PREPARATION IS KEY FOR A GOOD PAINT JOB.


----------



## OrangeDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimbidim*
> 
> ==> Again, according to me, too much orange is not the right way to go. So guess I agree with you, you are an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You can always remove the pain with sand paper and paint it again. REMEMBER SURFACE PREPARATION IS KEY FOR A GOOD PAINT JOB.


Good call. I'll probably give that a shot and rethink my color scheme. I think my main problem is that I'm essentially accenting orange with more orange...probs should have gone with the black Prodigy and then accented with orange, but I was originally DRAWN to choose the Prodigy because it was the only good option out there that came in orange. Hmmm, decisions, decisions...


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeDriver*
> 
> Good call. I'll probably give that a shot and rethink my color scheme. I think my main problem is that I'm essentially accenting orange with more orange...probs should have gone with the black Prodigy and then accented with orange, but I was originally DRAWN to choose the Prodigy because it was the only good option out there that came in orange. Hmmm, decisions, decisions...


If you put a window it will already look less orange since the inside has a black dominance.

I don't know how far you are willing to push the modding but you have several options for windows. I can already think of three:

if you agree to relocate a power button and lose the side USB you can go for two Prodigy M windowed side panel: https://www.caseking.de/bitfenix-prodigy-m-window-seitenteil-orange-gebf-148.html. Limited modding but loss of functionality. YOUR CABLE MANAGEMENT MUST BE PERFECT because the windows are big and will expose any flaw inside the case.
Since you don't look afraid of the dremel you can cut out by yourselve a window in each side panel.
Buy a regular prodidy window side panel https://www.caseking.de/bitfenix-prodigy-mini-itx-window-seitenteil-orange-gebf-095.html for the graphic card side and cut a window by yourself in the other side panel which leaves the button and USB untouched.
Note: the Prodigy M window side panel is symetrical, that's why you can use is on both sides of the case. The regular Prodigy winsow side panel is not symetrical so you can only use it on the graphic car side bot good visual effect (other side would look odd since the window would show the power supply and half of the GPU).


----------



## EduFurtado

Please, don't forget about my little question that I can't find info about it anywhere!
Let me be more direct:

*How does the black version compares to the colored versions in terms of noise?*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> The info I wanted to find is exactly something like:
> 
> white and black versions, both with the same fan, at the same voltage: which one is quieter or louder? =)
> 
> Buying an extra panel is out of the question: I searched online for available sources to where I live and it's almost the price of a brand new chasis.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeDriver*
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 45.0 CFM Fluid Dynamic Bearing CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: ASRock Z97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: G.Skill Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1333 Memory
> Storage (boot): Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> Storage (files): Seagate SSHD 1 TB 2.5" Hard Disk Drive
> Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB STRIX Video Card
> Case: BitFenix Prodigy (Orange) Mini ITX Tower Case
> Power Supply: Corsair Builder 500W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 OEM (64-bit)
> Case Fan: NZXT Orange Air Flow Series 83.6 CFM 140mm Fan (exhausting out back)
> Case Fan: NZXT Orange FS-200RB-OLED 89.5 CFM 200mm Fan (intake in front)
> Case Fan: 2x (orange, no lights) Cougar 120mm Fans (exhaust out top)
> Monitor: Acer GN246HL 144Hz 24.0" Monitor
> Monitor: Acer S200HQLbd 60Hz 19.5" Monitor
> Keyboard: Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire TK Wired Mini Keyboard
> Mouse: Logitech G500 Wired Laser Mouse
> Headphones: SteelSeries Siberia v2 Headset
> Other: Beringer MS16 Monitor Speakers
> 
> Currently trying to decide if:
> 1. I want to keep the orange front that I cut out the Fenix logo in or if I should just get the black mesh front.
> 2. I want to put a window in the side at the risk of losing airflow.
> 3. I want to attempt learning how to do a custom liquid loop
> 4. I can find a better Dremel bit to clean up the edges of my cutout.
> 5. I should invest in a modular supply when my current one is running just fine.
> 6. I should make the jump to Windows 10
> 7. I should try to sell my current motherboard and buy the far more apt GA-B85N Phoenix board by Gigabyte because of its orange and black theme.
> 8. I should upgrade to a K series i5 and try overclocking.
> 9. I was an idiot for attempting to paint my GTX 970 fan shroud orange with a permanent paint before buying a blaze orange Plasti Dip which is NOT permanent but is also NOT nearly the right shade of orange.
> 
> Comments/Questions/Criticism/Feedback on what to do next welcome.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimbidim*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeDriver*
> 
> Good call. I'll probably give that a shot and rethink my color scheme. I think my main problem is that I'm essentially accenting orange with more orange...probs should have gone with the black Prodigy and then accented with orange, but I was originally DRAWN to choose the Prodigy because it was the only good option out there that came in orange. Hmmm, decisions, decisions...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimbidim*
> 
> If you put a window it will already look less orange since the inside has a black dominance.
> 
> I don't know how far you are willing to push the modding but you have several options for windows. I can already think of three:
> 
> if you agree to relocate a power button and lose the side USB you can go for two Prodigy M windowed side panel: https://www.caseking.de/bitfenix-prodigy-m-window-seitenteil-orange-gebf-148.html. Limited modding but loss of functionality. YOUR CABLE MANAGEMENT MUST BE PERFECT because the windows are big and will expose any flaw inside the case.
> Since you don't look afraid of the dremel you can cut out by yourselve a window in each side panel.
> Buy a regular prodidy window side panel https://www.caseking.de/bitfenix-prodigy-mini-itx-window-seitenteil-orange-gebf-095.html for the graphic card side and cut a window by yourself in the other side panel which leaves the button and USB untouched.
> Note: the Prodigy M window side panel is symetrical, that's why you can use is on both sides of the case. The regular Prodigy winsow side panel is not symetrical so you can only use it on the graphic car side bot good visual effect (other side would look odd since the window would show the power supply and half of the GPU).


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> The info I wanted to find is exactly something like:
> 
> white and black versions, both with the same fan, at the same voltage: which one is quieter or louder? =)


Black and white version isolate the sound the same so at exact same fan speed the noise will be identical.
However you'll have to run the fan faster in the white to achieve the same temperature as in the black.


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimbidim*
> 
> Black and white version isolate the sound the same so at exact same fan speed the noise will be identical.
> However you'll have to run the fan faster in the white to achieve the same temperature as in the black.


I see.
I thought it would be different: I once had a case that had honeycombs on my intake fans. After I cut them out and used the fan with a grill for safety I drastically reduced noise levels.

The thing is the black has honeycombs and the white has a strangled fan, so I'm not really sure yet, because to me it doesn't make sense the they are equal in sound.


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> I see.
> I thought it would be different: I once had a case that had honeycombs on my intake fans. After I cut them out and used the fan with a grill for safety I drastically reduced noise levels.
> 
> The thing is the black has honeycombs and the white has a strangled fan, so I'm not really sure yet, because to me it doesn't make sense the they are equal in sound.


Between the fan and the front panel, there's the same piece of frame with the same holes on both cases so the air disturbances are similar.


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimbidim*
> 
> Between the fan and the front panel, there's the same piece of frame with the same holes on both cases so the air disturbances are similar.


Then white it is!


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> Then white it is!


Still, I know for a fact (and having experienced it myself) that airflow on the white front panel is really bad (almost not existant) so it will impact noise or temps significantly.


----------



## PWatercooling

Hi guys









Prodigy Mod "update" (#post_23153505):








Cooling:
- Fittings by EKwb & Alphacool
- PETG Tubes by Ekwb
- Mayhems XT-1 Green Coolant
- EK-Supremacy
- EK-FC970 GTX Strix
- 3x Alphacool NeXxoS ST30 120
- 3x Be Quiet ! Silent Wings 2 120mm
- Phobya DC12-220

Hardware:
- Intel I7 4790k
- MSI Z97I
- 16 Go (2x8 Go) - Kingston™ HyperX Beast 1600 MHz
- Asus STRIX GTX970 OC 4 Go
- Kingston HyperX 3K SSD Series 120 Go
- 2 To Seagate Barracuda 7200.14

See more photos


----------



## xuaum

Let me post mine.













Case: Bitfenix Prodigy ITX Branco;
CPU: i5 4670K @ 4.5GHz;
WaterCooler: Thermaltake Performer 3.0;
Motherboard: MSI Z97i AC ITX;
GPU: Galax GTX 970 EXOC Black;
Memory: 2 x 4GB Kingston Fury X 1600MHz;
SSD¹: Samsung 850EVO 500GB;
SSD²: Samsung 840EVO 250GB;
HDD: Samsung 2.5" 2.000GB;
PSU: OCZ Silencer MK III 600W 80Plus Bronze modular.

Regards.


----------



## RickRockerr

Does prodigy M side panel fit to Prodigy ITX? I would love to have bigger window


----------



## Rehmanpa

So I am going to buy a bitfenix phenom M. My biggest question/concern I'd if it can fit a 280mm radiator? I know it can fit a 240mm but I'd like to put a corsair h110i gt into it. Anybody know if this will work?


----------



## RickRockerr

Here's mine







Build Log Black Beauty


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xuaum*
> 
> Let me post mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case: Bitfenix Prodigy ITX Branco;
> CPU: i5 4670K @ 4.5GHz;
> WaterCooler: Thermaltake Performer 3.0;
> Motherboard: MSI Z97i AC ITX;
> GPU: Galax GTX 970 EXOC Black;
> Memory: 2 x 4GB Kingston Fury X 1600MHz;
> SSD¹: Samsung 850EVO 500GB;
> SSD²: Samsung 840EVO 250GB;
> HDD: Samsung 2.5" 2.000GB;
> PSU: OCZ Silencer MK III 600W 80Plus Bronze modular.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.


Wow, someone else with a Silencer MK III to this day! I don't use the Prodigy case anymore but I bought that same PSU to match the color of the case. At least you got the case revision that opened up the PSU area lots- I had to dremel a hole through mine to get the cables to fit.


----------



## Colin_MC

No - it won't fit. Even with some 240mm rads it will be a problem (like H220 and it's reservoir)


----------



## Rehmanpa

Thanks Colin for the response. Will a 240mm aio like the h105 or h100i gtx fit in it with an sli at the same time or will the sli block the tubing?


----------



## Colin_MC

H105 is definitely (too) thick for this case (even with one GPU it's tight)

Only option is to have SLI + radiator mounted on top of case (but that looks better in Prodigy M), and probably the standard tubing of H100i GTX won't be long enough...

Have a look at:


and answer yourself if SLI + 240mm radiator will work









I had H220 + GTX 970 Asus Strix (don't look at not connected PEG)



And that's with graphic card close to CPU, and fan for Swiftech on top (15mm thick, to close "filter")


----------



## Colin_MC

And that's my current status











(I already moved the "black cover" slightly to left and painted velcro). When I'll change Mobo (probably Gene VIII + 6700K, or Asus Z170 I Pro Gaming) - so GPU will be closer to the top, and Archon (or my "backup" Cryorig R1 Ultimate) could... breathe better


----------



## Piddeman

Hi all! I will build my own Micro-ATX system with a BitFenix Prodigy M (Blue)

Question is if my CM V700 will fit? I've been reading that max lenght is 180MM, and my V700 is 170MM.

Mobo I will use is Asrock 970M PRO3 mATX AM3+, if I use the second PCI-E should it not give more space for the PSU cablemanage? I mean both PCI-E is 16X.

Thanks!


----------



## icmz

Hey guys!
New to the forum and been doing my research and what will work in this case.
I'm coming from a monster case 'Silverstone Raven 01' which was my first build 5 years ago and now I'm ready to upgrade into something more compact and light. I'm a digital artist, 3D modeler and use my computer for every day work. So the use of Adobe Photoshop, Manga studio EX versions, 3DS MAX, ZBrush, Maya software and other related software and I also stream. Once in a while I play a high end game but not very often. So been putting some parts together as it would be my permanent build for the next few years so any help is appreciated.

This is what I'm looking at
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/34PLTW

Here's the part list :
Intel Core i7-4790k
Corsair H100i
Gigabyte GA-Z97N
Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB
PNY Geforce GTX 980 4GB PRO OC
Corsair RM 650W 80 + Gold Certified
Samsung 850 EVO - Series 250GB


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icmz*
> 
> Hey guys!
> New to the forum and been doing my research and what will work in this case.
> I'm coming from a monster case 'Silverstone Raven 01' which was my first build 5 years ago and now I'm ready to upgrade into something more compact and light. I'm a digital artist, 3D modeler and use my computer for every day work. So the use of Adobe Photoshop, Manga studio EX versions, 3DS MAX, ZBrush, Maya software and other related software and I also stream. Once in a while I play a high end game but not very often. So been putting some parts together as it would be my permanent build for the next few years so any help is appreciated.
> 
> This is what I'm looking at
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/34PLTW
> 
> Here's the part list :
> Intel Core i7-4790k
> Corsair H100i
> Gigabyte GA-Z97N
> Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB
> PNY Geforce GTX 980 4GB PRO OC
> Corsair RM 650W 80 + Gold Certified
> Samsung 850 EVO - Series 250GB


Welcome to the forum and thread! Good selection! Here what I briefly thought of, i'd switch the rm650 to a evga g2 unit, better quality and that warranty is redic!

CPU and Mobo; since this build will last you a few years I would hold off another month or so to do a Skylake itx system over devils canyon, little bit better performance for practically the same cost, just gotta see those mitx Z170 boards roll out here shortly. Grab the 6700k when available

Ram; kit is solid, just if you wait till skylake pick up a ddr4 variant

The 980 will be great and power efficient with the maxwell arc. I have one, strix model. Love it. Ti if you want more power just cause. Just really depends on your overall budget but a 980 will be just fine!

Cant go wrong with a samsung drive and evo for that matter have a 256 evo and a 500 in my rig now!

But if you got the itch right now its a great pick!

Feel free to PM me for any questions! Happy to help


----------



## XavieRElvis

Most said can't be done, why bother with small factor mobos and cases and so on.
After not having found sufficient verification on the sizes on the internet I post them here so that u know what this beast of a case can fit (spoiler alert: ANYTHING).
What I wanted is to see if the noctua d15 will fit in my case while not sacrificing any fans.
They said it can't be done and they said go back to a giant case for no compromises.
So well we prodigy owners make NO compromises.
To all the ones that said nay, I salute you and let you feast on this:











The nh d14 also fits and I assume the new d15s also as is a refined d15 and nothing too funky.


----------



## Colin_MC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piddeman*
> 
> Hi all! I will build my own Micro-ATX system with a BitFenix Prodigy M (Blue)
> 
> Question is if my CM V700 will fit? I've been reading that max lenght is 180MM, and my V700 is 170MM.
> 
> Mobo I will use is Asrock 970M PRO3 mATX AM3+, if I use the second PCI-E should it not give more space for the PSU cablemanage? I mean both PCI-E is 16X.
> 
> Thanks!


It will fit, but can be tough. Depends on length of GPU


----------



## XavieRElvis

As you can see in my pics I posted right above I have the Corsair RM 650 that has 160mm depth and the case space is 180mm for PSU and it still was a tight fit with lots of pressure to get in place.
I had the RM 750 but wouldn't fit at all and had it replaced.
My advice on this case is never go over 160mm no matter what cause of the modular cables.
The 10mm is simply not enough even if you replace the cables with modded ones.
If the PSU is non modular you have more space and can fit a little longer PSU but always try to measure first to avoid mishaps like mine.


----------



## Piddeman

Update! I just finished my build! Everything fit! No problems att all! Thanks to my mobo got 2 PCI-E 16X so I could choose the PCI-E at the bottom :I will take some pictures if you want to see my build?

//Peter


----------



## crash01

Since the airflow on ProdigyM isn't perfect like the ITX version, someone is using X99 mobo with high-end GPU on ProdigyM? I have 5820K and I would like to use CPU air cooler with 980G1, I should be worried about temps or not? Thx


----------



## Piddeman

http://i.imgur.com/IkFpGju.jpg

SSD is on the side.

I use a FX8350 and under some BF4 gaming the temp on the cpu is 57c, with silent mode on fans.


----------



## Piddeman

SSD is on the side.

I use a FX8350 and under some BF4 gaming the temp on the cpu is 57c, with silent mode on fans.


----------



## icmz

Just finished building it! Sorry for the phone camera pictures I'll take better photos of it when there is more light.
Had a quick question about the drive bay tray. Is it possible to place a ssd or a 2.5 hdd without it just laying on top?


----------



## Colin_MC




----------



## Piddeman

How do I flip my notcua so it goes over the RAM?

Like this 

I have AM3 mobo.


----------



## dman811

Some coolers won't work in that orientation on certain sockets. What's the cooler?


----------



## Piddeman

Its a Noctua u14s. It would help me alot if it possible to do


----------



## dman811

Not sure if it's correctly done or not, but this might work.


----------



## Piddeman

I manage to flip the cooler! Looks so much better now!


----------



## unimatrixzero

Here is my newest Prodigy M build with the newest interior layout. Kudos to all the modders that had something to do with revamping an amazing little case to uATX form Factor.


----------



## Piddeman

Almost done! I will do some cable management.

I will remove the rear fan, and put it below the Noctua.


----------



## Daggi

Back to Pastel UV Lime Yellow coolant in my Prodigy


----------



## TheSaintOne

Hello everyone! Some very nice builds in this thread! I would like to share a Prodigy "mod" i've done for my girlfriend.



I wanted it to be cherry red, so i bought some cherry red automotive enamel paint and tested it on my good old NZXT Tempest Evo skeleton. I figured that looked great and moved on with the project.



Painted side panels first. Looking nice!



Internals are not going to be visible so i primed and painted the exterior.



Now to the special part. I hand sanded the rubber from the front panel so i can paint it. That took me a while.. and the smell of that rubber euw.



I asked a guy at the local shop to make me vynil film adhesive rose sticker and provided him with a vector file. Then i put all the pieces carefully, and to my surprise i was very accurate and everything was placed properly. Then i primed and painted the panel. That looked great aleady, but the idea was to peel that off.



So i peeled the vynil off carefully and assembled the front panel back together.



And here it is, in its glory, im very happy with the way it turned out!



Front close up bonus!


----------



## jstrongphoto

My 1st build. I know there is way more Prodigy cases than Phenoms here so I thought it was important to show mine off.
Bitfenix Phenom M mATX with Asus Maximus Gene VIII. Intel i7 6700 processor with Cryorig R1 Universal cooler. Two Asus Strix GTX 980 Ti's with SLI Bridge. Powered by Corsair AX860i. Windows 10 is running on an ultra fast Predator m.2 SSD as well as 2 Samsung 850 Pro SSDs for general storage.
Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Necrodox

I'm considering buying one of these little cases, they look incredible. Currently I have an 800D behemoth that I'm getting bored of (takes up a lot of space).

Can anyone point me to some of the watercooled BitFenix logs? Thanks!


----------



## rems3131

Hello everyone.

I wish to express my config I Bitfenix Phenom mounted in a Micro ATX.
I managed to fit a lot of "heavy components" inside.
So I post my photos to give ideas to the owners of this case who wish to mount a powerful config without having to bring changes to the chassis.

My config is as follows:
- Micro ATX Case Bitfenix Phenom
- Power supply Enermax Revolution XT
- Motherboard ASUS Maximus Gene VI Micro ATX
- Intel I7 4790K CPU 4 GHZ
- 2x 4GB DDR3 2133 MHz Ripjaws Gskill
- Crucial M500 240GB SSD
- Seagate 7200RPM 2TB HDD
- ASUS Essence STX II Sound Card 7.1
- ZOTAC GeForce 980 TI Extreme AMP! (Boost at 1452 mhz stock !!!!)
- Swiftech CPU watercooling H140X (AIO) + Noctua NF-A14 Industrial PPC 140MM 3000rpm PWM (Push) + Dust filter SilverStone SST-FF143B
- 2x Noctua Industrial PPC 120MM 3000rpm PWM (Pull)
- 2x SilverStone SST-FW121 Slim 2000 RPM PWM (Push) + Dust filter SilverStone SST-FF123B
- 1x FW141 SilverStone SST-SLIM 1300 RPM PWM (Push)
- 2x BeQuiet SilentWings 2 120MM 1500 RPM (PWM fans that I had too much and I used for ventilation push the GPU.)

After several component placement test, I placed the graphics card, PCIE port in the topmost (8X), because it gets very hot at the base.
FYI, I play 4k downsampled on my 47 inches TV Philips with Ambilight Spectra 3). I conducted benchmarks in Heaven and on x16 difference is imperceptible. What convinced me was to place in the 8x port is a test that I had read on the Internet: http://www.overclockingmadeinfrance.com/quelles-differences-pci-e-4x-8x-16x/

I turn temperature level (with "home cinema" profile I made):


- IDLE CPU: 33 ° / GPU 33 ° (during summer)


- IDLE CPU: 31 ° / GPU 30 ° (during autumn with 23 degrees inside )

- LOAD CPU 45 °(with GTA V in 4K with full option at max but MSAA 2X. With the others games CPU LOAD 42°) / LOAD GPU 65 ° (980 TI Extreme AMP! is a real oven !!!!!!! It is because of her that I had to review everything in my case, but it's a monster in game !!!!!)

I hope my first post will be useful for sure.

I am french ans that's my first post here. Sorry for my English.

En français ma langue maternelle







:

Bonjour à tous.

Je souhaite faire part de ma config que j'ai monté dans un Bitfenix Phenom Micro ATX.
J'ai réussi à loger tout un tas de "gros composants" à l'intérieur.
Je poste donc mes photos afin qu'elles puissent donner des idées aux possesseurs de ce boitier qui souhaitent monter une config puissante sans avoir à porter de modifications au chassis.

Ma config est la suivante:
- Boitier Bitfenix Phenom Micro ATX
- Alimentation Enermax Revolution XT
- Carte-mère ASUS Maximus Gene VI Micro ATX
- CPU Intel I7 4790K 4 GHZ
- 2x 4GO Gskill Ripjaws DDR3 2133 MHZ
- SSD Crucial M500 240GO
- HDD Seagate 7200RPM 2TO
- Carte Son ASUS Essence STX II 7.1
- GPU ZOTAC GeForce 980 TI Extreme AMP! (Boost à 1452 mhz d'origine!!!!)
- Watercooling CPU Swiftech H140X (AIO) + Noctua NF-A14 Industrial PPC 140MM 3000RPM PWM (Push) + Filtre à poussières SilverStone SST-FF143B
- 2x Noctua Industrial PPC 120MM 3000RPM PWM (Pull)
- 2x SilverStone SST-FW121 SLIM 2000 RPM PWM (Push) + Filtre à poussières SilverStone SST-FF123B
- 1x SilverStone SST-FW141 SLIM 1300 RPM PWM (Push)
- 2x Bequiet SilentWings 2 120MM 1500 RPM PWM (ventilateurs que j'avais en trop et que j'ai utilisé pour la ventilation en push sur le GPU.)

Après plusieurs essais de placement des composants, j'ai placé la carte graphique, dans le port PCIE le plus en haut (le 8X), car cette dernière chauffe beaucoup à la base.
Pour info, je joue en 4k downsamplée sur ma TV Philips 47 pouces avec Ambilight Spectra 3. j'ai effectué des benchmarks sous Heaven et la différence avec le port 16x est imperceptible. Ce qui m'avait convaincu de la placer dans le port 8x est un test que j'avais lu sur internet: http://www.overclockingmadeinfrance.com/quelles-differences-pci-e-4x-8x-16x/

Niveau température je tourne:
- IDLE CPU: 33° / GPU: 33°
- LOAD CPU 45° (avec GTA V en 4K et toutes les options au max sauf MSAA en 2X. Pour les autres jeux LOAD CPU: 42°) / LOAD GPU 65° (La 980 TI Extreme AMP! est un vrai four!!!!!!! C'est à cause d'elle que j'ai du tout revoir dans ma tour, mais c'est un monstre en jeu!!!!!)

J'espère que mon premier post pourra être utile à certain.


----------



## Colin_MC

Nice set. But you've put fan in the front, when it's solid, not mesh. What is the sense of that? How did you install those Be Quiet's?


----------



## rems3131

Thanks Colin_MC.

You can see from the picture I created an opening to get fresh air into the tower because the fan at the base take the air only by the mesh. This opening allowed me to do less heat and take more air in facade. The result is not comparable between the before and the after (I won 3 degrees)

Regarding BeQuiet fans, I have secured with a piece of metal, and comes together perfectly to fit between the top of the tower, the watercooling kit and 8pin cable to the graphics card. The set does not vibrate and it allowed me to earn 8 ° in idle on the gpu(32 ° vs. 40 °). Moreover, it also cools my sound card.







en français:
Merci mc.

tu peux voir sur la photo que j'ai créé une ouverture pour faire rentrer de l'air frais dans la tour, car à la base la ventilation de la façade ne se fait que par le mesh. Cette ouverture m'a permis de faire moins chauffer l'alimentation et rentrer plus dair en façade. Le résultat n'est pas comparable entre l'avant et l'après (j'ai gagné 3 degrés)

Concernant le ventilateurs BeQuiet, je les ai fixé avec une pièce de métal, et l'ensemble vient parfaitement se loger entre le haut de la tour, le kit de watercooling et le cable 8pin de la carte graphique. L'ensemble ne vibre pas et ça m'a permis de gagner 8° en idle sur le gpu(32° vs 40°). De plus, ça refroidit également ma carte son.


----------



## DarX098

hi Guyz.

I need to buy a new PSU for a new Phenom mini-itx build. Do you have any suggetions?

Pref: up to 650W, Gold or Platinum, really SILENT

I'm thinking about:

EVGA Spuernova 650GS
Cooler Master V650
Corsair CS650W
Others


----------



## 4to15characters

Hello all, I just finished setting up my new Prodigy M build and am loving it. Here's everything about it if you're interested: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/JMtJ7P

I was wondering if anybody around here has made an under-desk mount for the Prodigy? I've seen older Mac Pros mounted under desks by their carrying handles and was wondering if the Prodigy could be done similarly. The handles aren't nearly as strong as the solid aluminum ones in the Mac Pro, so I'm not sure if they'll be sturdy enough to support the case indefinitely.


----------



## Colin_MC

Filp the sides of case - you'll have much better cable management. As for the handles - I wouldn't hand the entire case on them.


----------



## rems3131

EDIT: Sorry I guess your message is for me.


----------



## DarX098

Is there any differences between prodigy itx and phenom itx about cooling? The front panel of phenom is a limitation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Colin_MC

@rems3131 - no, it wasn't







Still analyzing the pictures you've taken







(and thinking about modding my case)

@DarX098 - yes, main difference.


----------



## DarX098

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin_MC*
> 
> @DarX098 - yes, main difference.


Thx!

And about dust? Phenom with vented side panel (and at the same Prodigy) dont have any dust filter on the side (maybe front panel?). It's a problem or not??


----------



## rems3131

No problem. Tell me if you want more pictures


----------



## Colin_MC

Vented side is not standard for Phenom mATX. Front panel without dust filter shouldn't be a problem, I've checked mine after a year - and all was ok.


----------



## lunaoso

I'm looking to mod the side panel of my ITX Prodigy so I can see the LEDs I added better, and show off my graphics card. Buying the window side panel seems like the easiest way to do it but I've heard that airflow is awful with it as the fans blow directly against it with a blower style card. So I have been considering modding the panel to make it a "mesh window" instead, although I'm struggling to find some good mesh to use. I want it to look similar to the mesh on the top, as I like that look, but I'm not sure what I could use to achieve that. Any ideas or even other options I could do? I'm trying to stay away from drilling the window for breathing holes just because I don't like the look that much and if I upgrade the GPU the holes won't line up.


----------



## carrera766

Hi









Here is mine :






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Bitfenix Prodigy Mini-ITX

- EVGA Supernova G2 750W

- Asrock Z77E-ITX

- CPU Intel I7 3770K

- Corsair Vengeance Pro 8 Go PC12800 Gold

- MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G

- Samsung 840 Evo 250 Go

- 2,5" Samsung SpinPoint M9T 2 To


----------



## DarX098

thx Guys! I'm talking about Phenom ITX and i want to put a GTX980 into it. I need to buy a vented side panel then.

And if i want to buy air cooler ? any suggetions? Noctua nh-u14s is a good way?


----------



## Blackkeys

Hi All








Description:
This is my first ITX Mod, and I give name "WHITEPEARL"
My Goal for this Mod is Present a clean simple rig and looks beautiful yet elegant, I got inspired from my mom's pearl necklace , its so Simple, Beautiful, Clean and Elegant.









Hardwares:
CPU: i3 4130
Motherboard: MSI Z87i Gaming AC
Graphics Card: MSI GTX 770 gaming
Ram: Corsair Dominator Platinum Pc1600 (2x4Gb)
Case: Bitfenix Prodigy ITX
HSF : Corsair H100i
Power supply: Bitfenix Fury 550G
Fan: Bitfenix Spectre Pro
SSD: Plextor M5s128Gb
HDD: WDC Blue 1tb

Supported by BITFENIX INDONESIA (Thank You Very Much For Power Supply and Fans)








Worklog --> White Pearl Project

OFF


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Detail


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













ON


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## votum

Buying a Phenom-M shortly, trying to figure out which cooler to do. I want to do an AIO, I'm coming from full water cooling, but now I'm too lazy to keep doing it.

I have a gryphon Z87 and a 4670k. Nothing compelling enough with skylake to move to ITX so I am staying MATX. Phenom is the nest looking case I've found, but you guys are the pros.

I was looking at a Swiftech H220-x or 240x kit to throw in there, as they are closed loops that I can expand later when I eventually decide I want to WC again.

I looked at the DS cube, the tT V21, and others, but Phenom looks the best imo. Not a newb so I can deal with the poor cable management, I plan on doing a Strider with short cable kit for PSU.

Any tips? should I look for another case or am I good?


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackkeys*
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Description:
> This is my first ITX Mod, and I give name "WHITEPEARL"
> My Goal for this Mod is Present a clean simple rig and looks beautiful yet elegant, I got inspired from my mom's pearl necklace , its so Simple, Beautiful, Clean and Elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardwares:
> CPU: i3 4130
> Motherboard: MSI Z87i Gaming AC
> Graphics Card: MSI GTX 770 gaming
> Ram: Corsair Dominator Platinum Pc1600 (2x4Gb)
> Case: Bitfenix Prodigy ITX
> HSF : Corsair H100i
> Power supply: Bitfenix Fury 550G
> Fan: Bitfenix Spectre Pro
> SSD: Plextor M5s128Gb
> HDD: WDC Blue 1tb
> 
> Supported by BITFENIX INDONESIA (Thank You Very Much For Power Supply and Fans)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worklog --> White Pearl Project


Great detailling. Great overall job

I like:
- the window insert with black frame and cut offs
- the hidden lighting
- the painting
- the HDD and SSD integration
- the cable managment
- the fan modding
- the PSU bay covers
- the after market feets

I don't like:
- why didn't you cut the old feets at the edge of the case instead of exposing the frame

Any way you get a


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *votum*
> 
> Buying a Phenom-M shortly, trying to figure out which cooler to do. I want to do an AIO, I'm coming from full water cooling, but now I'm too lazy to keep doing it.
> 
> I have a gryphon Z87 and a 4670k. Nothing compelling enough with skylake to move to ITX so I am staying MATX. Phenom is the nest looking case I've found, but you guys are the pros.
> 
> I was looking at a Swiftech H220-x or 240x kit to throw in there, as they are closed loops that I can expand later when I eventually decide I want to WC again.
> 
> I looked at the DS cube, the tT V21, and others, but Phenom looks the best imo. Not a newb so I can deal with the poor cable management, I plan on doing a Strider with short cable kit for PSU.
> 
> Any tips? should I look for another case or am I good?


Hi, I have the DS cube and the Prodigy at home. The DS cube is significantly wider and bulkier than the Prodigy/Phenom (M or not).

However the DS cube has more room for real WC and for GPU than the Phenom M. I you just want an good 240 AIO and one GPU then the Phenom M would be my choice in terms of look and room occupied on the desk.
But if you plan a dual GPU, then the cube is better. I don't know about the tT V21.

For example this is the inside of my DS cube with full WC and dual GTX 680. You'll never fit this in a Phenom M:


----------



## votum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimbidim*
> 
> Hi, I have the DS cube and the Prodigy at home. The DS cube is significantly wider and bulkier than the Prodigy/Phenom (M or not).
> 
> However the DS cube has more room for real WC and for GPU than the Phenom M. I you just want an good 240 AIO and one GPU then the Phenom M would be my choice in terms of look and room occupied on the desk.
> But if you plan a dual GPU, then the cube is better. I don't know about the tT V21.
> 
> For example this is the inside of my DS cube with full WC and dual GTX 680. You'll never fit this in a Phenom M:


Got it. Looks pretty packed in there lol.

I honestly will likely buy another case if I want to move back to WC, for now just closed loops will be fine. I likely do want to SLI though, another case I was looking at is the phanteks enthoo evolv. I'll be picking up a new 970 along with the case and selling my 7970. To avoid the new entire cost though I am keeping the Matx board and cpu, especially because there really isn't a reason to upgrade yet.


----------



## dimbidim

If you want to SLI + 240 AIO, the Phenom M just doesn't work. It's simply not possible.

The enthoo evolv is sweet, I'd go for that one immediatly. It didn't exist when I bought my DS cube. Price wise it's not far.


----------



## Gdourado

Does anyone know if a 290x ROG matrix from Asus fits on a prodigy itx?
How good is the prodigy at GPU cooling with a front 200mm intake and a rear 140mm exhaust?

Cheers!


----------



## Colin_MC

@votum -> You won't fit H220X (because of reservoir) and 240X (physically not possible as it's 280mm, and Phenom can accomodate 240mm max) in there... Despite the fact I have Bitfenix - I'd get Phanteks in your position.


----------



## votum

I grabbed a core v21, thanks guys. Phenom is beautiful, but seems to have too many compromises.


----------



## Gdourado

How about a sapphire 290x vapor x?
It is ticker than the two slots...
Does it fit a prodigy itx?

Cheers!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> How about a sapphire 290x vapor x?
> It is ticker than the two slots...
> Does it fit a prodigy itx?
> 
> Cheers!


My cousin's Sapphire r9 290 vapor X was able to fit in my old prodigy fine, I don't see why it wouldn't fit.


----------



## azoob

Hi, I am going to build my first ever ITX build, and will be going with Bitfenix Prodigy (non-M) case, Black version with non-window side panel, and I have some question regarding cooling. The main parts are i5-6600k and GTX970/R9 390.

I have heard that blower style GPU works better in small space like ITX case, but this Prodigy case have some meshed side panel that seem potential in providing fresh air for GPU. Does anyone has some numbers for GPU and CPU temperature in this case, for both blower style and open air style? Particularly with open air cooled GPU, does dumping hot air inside the case affect CPU temp if CPU is cooled by air cooler as well? Some numbers will be greatly appreciated.

My plan is to go with all air cooling system: 200mm front in-take fan, 120mm back exhaust, Hyper212X/Noctua-U12S for CPU. for GPU options are Asus GTX970 Turbo (blower style) / MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G (open air) / Sapphire R9 390Tri-X (open air). Currently leaning towards Asus GTX970 Turbo due to blower style cooler (only option available), but if open air cooler works well, I will switch over to some stronger options.

Thanks much


----------



## Marco-Jacobsen

Hello

Im currently running windows 7 ulitmate and i have huge problems with it slow startup and i can't fix it and i start to lagg in games aswell alot in CSGO that is the game that i play most....
and im looking for a SSD and maybe a new GPU, do you think i need to upgrade more ??
Black friday is in this month

But do you have any suggestion on an GPU or SSD
Things that ive been looking at MSI GeForce GTX 960 Gaming 2GB
MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4GB
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SSD
Kingston SSDNow V300 240GB 2.5" OEM

And my case is the Bitfenix prodigy, dunno if i need 2 fans on my GPU or just one ?? My side panel is the one with the glass

Games that i play CSGO, BF3/4, APB, and LoL

I have windows 8.1 laying around aswell

OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64x
GPU: Evga 660SC
CPU: Intel i5 3570K
Mobo: Asus P8Z77.I Deluxe
HDD: 1 TB WD blue
RAM: Corsair 8 GB LP
PSU: Cooler master 750 watt
CPU cooler: Cooler master hyper tx3 evo
and alot of fans
NOT OC

- Marco


----------



## dman811

Don't get the Kingston unless you will only use it as a boot drive, otherwise get the Samsung and maybe follow what some people here have done and cut the same pattern from the perforated side panel into the window. Don't do that last part if you aren't comfortable with it and willing to replace it if it breaks.


----------



## sojufeeler

Bitfenix Prodigy case is cute.


----------



## BehelitOutlaw

Is it OK to use a 170mm deep PSU in the Prodigy M? I want to use the Seasonic Snow Silent 750w but i'm afrais it could be 10mm too deep. Or is it OK to have a 170 or even 180mm PSU in this case?


----------



## Colin_MC

Depends on lenght of your VGA. I had problems with fitting GTX980 Strix (29 cm) with AX850 as PSU (16 cm)


----------



## BehelitOutlaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin_MC*
> 
> Depends on lenght of your VGA. I had problems with fitting GTX980 Strix (29 cm) with AX850 as PSU (16 cm)


By problems do you mean that you enorm difficulties making it work or do you mean that it wasn't possible? I want to get an Strix 970 in there while waiting for Pascal. I've read somewhere that they will be shorter


----------



## Colin_MC

With GTX980 it was harder... 970 - so, so (I had it)

Picture with 980


----------



## BehelitOutlaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin_MC*
> 
> With GTX980 it was harder... 970 - so, so (I had it)
> 
> Picture with 980


OK thx. I guess a 170mm PSU can fit from that picture


----------



## Colin_MC

It will fit, but you may have problem with GPU longer than... 24-25cm


----------



## BehelitOutlaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin_MC*
> 
> It will fit, but you may have problem with GPU longer than... 24-25cm


Hmm well i'm going to play safe and order another PSU instead. The Cooler Master V750 fully modular. It's 140mm and has great reviews. Thanks again


----------



## Colin_MC

No problem, enjoy using your PSU and case







140mm - is perfect


----------



## Erland82

Hello! Im converted.

So my old Asus rampage iii extreme went down after 5 years of abuse.
I had to do a comlete rebuild and i fell in love whit the Bitfenix Phenom m-itx case.
My Corsair 800D went out and a new Skylake m-itx Phenom build took its plase.

Setup:



Intel 6700k
Corsair Hydro H100i GTX cpu cooler (pushing out to the front)
Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 2666MHz 16GB
Asus Z170i Pro Gaming m-itx
HyperX Predator SSD 240GB M.2 PCIe
+ 2 older Samsung ssd`s
Corsair CX 850M but i had to swap it for my older HX1000w (cause the 850 made a bad noise under load) Some mods to the case had to be done. I used my dremel at the front cover to get some more airflow then the orginal small holes (picture). I also cut out the "lip" at the bottom of the front cover.





Evga 980 ti Hybrid (LC pushing out the back)

And still i have some room for the included fans (using them as inntake at the top) cables and a lot of noise reduction mats.












Small Silent and powerfull.







Love it


----------



## havocki

Hej my friend I just sell my R2 XL and I jump to Prodigy







) but I have temp. issue, now all temps. are a bit higher. What is the best airflow config for this case?
My config: GTX 970 G1 Gigabyte, Gryphon Z87, 2xHDD+2xSSD, i7 4770+Noctua NH-D15
Almost all part in idle have around 30c +/- 4c but in Fractal R2 on cpu It was 25c







and now its a little bit noise also, what is the what I can do to reduce noise and make it cool down?


----------



## Erland82

I used the dremel at the front of the case and removed the mesh/grill in front of my radiator/fans( this also helps with noise). And i also made a lot of hidden cuts to the backside of the front cover to open things up for a better airflow.
I dont know how the front cover of the Prodigy is, but if its possible, its not much work to make the airflow better.
I picked up sound dampening mats with glue on one side from a car accesories shop and cut them the to fit.
I think i would get lower temps if i didnt use the sound damening mats and have the top fans as an outlet, the the radiators sucking air in.
But for me its more important to have low noise and less dust buildup in the case.


----------



## goofyhsk

Bitfenix Prodigy ITX front Predator 240 fitment


----------



## goofyhsk

I made it to about post 10600 of this thread trying to visualise the end of my new prodigy build.. to re-read longroadtrips build; agree with all he said and went and ordered a Caselabs S3!

Still love the case, but deciding to water cool it opened up too many annoying quirks to me.
Hooray for Australia getting the SE (White front mesh w/ blue surround + 230mm led + 140mm led) and standalone White mesh w/ black surround


----------



## OrangeDriver

Well folks, I'm rather enthused about tonight's project. I've been progressively expanding on my orange Prodigy build, trying to get things just how I like them (although I realize I'll never reach that point, it's all about the journey...). I think I've posted some photos before, but I've since put a half window in on the right side of the case (where the front I/O is) and I ordered a smoked full window side from MNPCTech to replace the half window I attempted to do on the GPU side before realizing the plexi was pushing the GPU slightly.

Of course, even the full case wall window was still too close to my STRIX 970, making the fans run crazy loud, so I did a little research and landed on the Asus Turbo GTX 970, which has intake on both sides of the card and a vent on the back where the video ports are. According to TTL, this card works really well in this build, even when airflow is effectively cut off on the case wall side.

SO while I'm taking a slight performance hit by selling my STRIX and replacing with a Turbo, I'm excited to have a (hopefully) quieter and more aesthetically pleasing build.

I'm also replacing the Corsair CX500 PSU I had in my build with a Silverstone ST55F-G 550W full modular PSU, which I will report back on once I get everything in. My guess is that everything will fit just fine, but I haven't bitten the bullet just yet on the short cable kit PP05-E as I didn't want to spend an extra $30 if I don't have to. We shall see...

Final specs (for now) will be:
Atomic Orange Prodigy (with some minor dremel mods & side wall replacements/windows)
i5 4690K (not OC'ed, as I have no reason to at the moment)
H75 AIO water cooler
ST55F-G 550W full modular
ASROCK ITX Z97X-ac motherboard
Asus Turbo GTX970
Kingston 240GB SSD
Seagate 1TB SSHD
NZXT Sentry3 Fan controller
140mm orange LED fan in back, 200mm orange LED fan in front

I'll try to snap some good photos of my setup to post back. Goal is to not let my obsession with the color orange become too overwhelming in my setup...fingers crossed.


----------



## modapcboy

Hello guys , after 1 year I'm back here in the forums. I have a dilemma though , my original plan was to go for a white , blue led, black build but encountered some problems I didn't expect , I'm not a pro when it comes to pc modding and I'd rather have someone else do the job for me.

My original build was this >

http://imgur.com/a/HnoSv

i7 4790k
gigabyte h97 motherboard
240 gb ssd intel
fury ram 16gb
corsair 550watts
phenom m white modded ( at first it was all glass, but since the screws were a problem , I modded it again later to include the original sidepanel )
corsair h60i cooler
modded the bitfenix logo ( removed the plastic one and replaced it with a tinted glass square ) with a blue led light.
2 top fans

The latest update were the following >

http://imgur.com/G78VmlS

added rgb deep color red
1tb harddisk wd
the "border " of the original sidepanel was attached with the glass, so I can use the old screws that came with the case. Compared to how I use the screws in the first build.

Now these are my main concerns.

1.) I don't have a videocard yet. I mainly use the pc for photoshop,photography,web development and I do want to play the latest games on high quality settings. I'm using an asus monitor 1080p.

a. Is 970 better than 960 , or 960 is enough ?
b. Should I wait for a successor to the 970 ?

2.) If you look at how it's being setup, its far from the ideal one I wanted. The wires are all over the place, and I'm even considering buying a new power supply, fully modular so I can use modded sleeving or all black or white ? Or maybe you can suggest to reposition some parts. The ssd is located on top of the bitfenix logo.

3.) Any ideas to keep the white , good as new ? The white fury ram I installed is actually whiter than the casing itself, which kinda bothers me sometimes when I wanted an all white or ultrawhite build. I'm even considering an s340 or h440 case and abandon this phenom m entirely , unless some good samaritan here can really guide me to make it look better =)

4.) The h60i cooler, do I need to replace the liquid inside or just leave it as is ?

My hope is that I can find a workaround with the messy cables and buy a videocard and not spend a lot redoing the case again.


----------



## Colin_MC

1. 970 is noticeably better than 960. Successor won't be launched earlier than half of 2016.
2 Your cable management is not bad at all. Modular PSU will make life easier - for sure. You can sleeve your cables, or buy extensions in desired colour.
3. No idea








4. You don't have to, or even can't replace liquid - as it is sealed.


----------



## modapcboy

Thanks on this bro.

1. Yes I'll be using the 970.

2. I may have arranged it the wrong way , or is my cooler to big for the case ? I was wondering if I buy the extensions there might not be enough space to put them ?


----------



## sascha1102

Hey guys, I'm back again after leaving 2014 and changing to a Lian Li Case. Now I went back to the roots and builded a new old Colossus M Mini-ITX System.
I hope, you allow it to this club, as it's from the same case family as the Prodigy or Phenom. If it's ok, I'll post a few pictures later this day.


----------



## sascha1102

Here a few pics from my build.

1st cutted a plate for the top front fan area, where later should fit the optical blueray slim drive
2nd made a cut out in the top steal frame to put in the side I/O panel, plastic top, I/O glued in, outside I/O Panel hidden
  

components inside:

Board : Asus Z87i Deluxe (pro)
CPU : Intel Core i3-4330 - 3,5 GHz
Cooler : Enermax ETS-T40f - BK (100% guaranteed that it fits in with every RAM (even the highest)
PSU : Corsair RM550 modular 80+ gold - until now, fan since 1 year always off - just turns on with over 50% Load
RAM : Crucial Ballistix Elite DDR3 - 1866 MHz
Fans : Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PWM / rear 140mm, CPU 120mm front 1x 120mm - will be changed with an Bitfeix Spectre Pro 200 or 230mm fan
Drives : Samsung SSD 830 for OS (Windows 10 pro x64) + 1x WD red 3 TB for media - 2nd one will follow
Optical Drives : slim Samsung BD-RW Burner + 5,25" older LG GH-22 DVD burner
  

both side panel with new own windows
complete case outside new in matt black - didn't like that dark grey soft touch look - too many finger prints on it :
 

both left pics original Soft-Touch look, right pics new matt black
 
 

2 RGB LED Stripes inside the top panel and outside LED Stripes in all 3 colours


----------



## thevirusone

Hy

I was planing to buy a prodygi but I don't know wat is the best for modding it for getting my atx board inside itx or matx I've seen a lot of build
I want to make a gift to my daughter she love the case but not enough money to buy a entire new system I have already an Asus crossblade ranger and I don't want to change it there is no matx board good enough for the fm2+ socket
If someone has manage to dot it can I have feed back
Thanks to everyone


----------



## marshymellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thevirusone*
> 
> Hy
> 
> I was planing to buy a prodygi but I don't know wat is the best for modding it for getting my atx board inside itx or matx I've seen a lot of build
> I want to make a gift to my daughter she love the case but not enough money to buy a entire new system I have already an Asus crossblade ranger and I don't want to change it there is no matx board good enough for the fm2+ socket
> If someone has manage to dot it can I have feed back
> Thanks to everyone


If I remember correctly there is one guy Who modded the prodigy to fit an atx motherboard. Dont remember Who it was though, and I if im not misstaken it was a pain in the @$$ to get everything to fit. Ill see if i can find his build log

Edit: found the build. http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=253141


----------



## thevirusone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marshymellows*
> 
> If I remember correctly there is one guy Who modded the prodigy to fit an atx motherboard. Dont remember Who it was though, and I if im not misstaken it was a pain in the @$$ to get everything to fit. Ill see if i can find his build log
> 
> Edit: found the build. http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=253141


I ve read his post but he put an e-atx Mobo in the case
Did you have a picture of an matx Mobo on the case to see the space left
Sorry for my English


----------



## marshymellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thevirusone*
> 
> I ve read his post but he put an e-atx Mobo in the case
> Did you have a picture of an matx Mobo on the case to see the space left
> Sorry for my English


since he uses a E-ATX board you know that an atx board will fit since its smaller. Im confused, do you want to have a m-atx board in the prodigy or do you want a atx board in the prodigy?


----------



## thevirusone

I have already an Asus crossblade ranger atx motherboards
I want to buil a pc for my daughter and fell in love whit the prodigy
I want to put my crossblade in the prodigy. The mod he made is too much for me I just want to try to fit it on the original motherboard layer whit just cutting up more space but since I don't have the case I don't now if it has enough space left for it or the Mobo goes to far and pass trough the case outside
The reason why I'm searching after An good picture of an matx mounted to see the possible mod for an extension


----------



## marshymellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thevirusone*
> 
> I have already an Asus crossblade ranger atx motherboards
> I want to buil a pc for my daughter and fell in love whit the prodigy
> I want to put my crossblade in the prodigy. The mod he made is too much for me I just want to try to fit it on the original motherboard layer whit just cutting up more space but since I don't have the case I don't now if it has enough space left for it or the Mobo goes to far and pass trough the case outside
> The reason why I'm searching after An good picture of an matx mounted to see the possible mod for an extension


I understand now. Do you want to use the itx version of the case or do you want to use the m-atx version of the case? I got the case at home (or i have the phenom but the internals are the same) so i can take some measurements when i get home


----------



## thevirusone

Which one did you have ?
If your have enough space I'll buy the same
Thanks a lot fall all the help


----------



## gr8soundz

Been putting if off for a long time, but figured I'd finally post pics of my semi-fanless build from over a year ago. Wanted a silent machine that I could still game on. The Prodigy was one of the few cases at the time with enough clearance for a large, fanless CPU cooler. Chose white due to being tired of building plain black boxes.

Went with a T series i7 (being extra cautious as always with passive builds) and tried several fanless cards but none had safe enough load temps when full passive. Sapphire's R7 250 Ultimate was the closest but I had to underclock it a bit (and its already a low, mid-range performance card). Once semi-fanless cards starting hitting the market, I didn't hesitate switching to an Asus 970 Strix (matched the ROG theme started by the motherboard too). Good thermal performance on its own and fairly powerful despite not pulling much power. The entire PC maxes out at just over 200W from the wall.

The CPU has never gone past 60C (in hindsight, could've gone with a 45W chip for more performance) under load and the GPU runs in the mid to high 70s at max. The Zalman FX100 is an amazing fanless cooler (despite it's poor mounting mechanism). I first tried cooling a stock clocked i5 4670K with it and the heat radiated out so effectively that I checked the inside of the cooler to make sure there wasn't some sort of fan. Stock clock load temps were still a bit too high so I switched to a low watt i7. The extra cache and hyper-threading make up some of the ground lost by the lower clock speeds so its close in performance to a normal i5.

I also installed a strip of red LEDs and a 120mm fan in front for extra airflow when needed. The Asus board is built to handle extremes so no worries running it passive. Temps are normally good and the GPU takes care of itself so I only use the front fan during heavy gaming in the summer. The fan controller switches the fan on/off as well as adjust speed and another dial also controls the LED brightness. Wish the power LEDs were red too (and the fan controls when on) but too much work/risk resoldering them.

White Bitfenix Prodigy w/ swapped full mesh front
stealth blu-ray combo drive and fan/LED controller
Asus Impact VI itx
Intel i7 4765T 35W
Zalman FX100 fanless cooler
Asus GTX 970 Strix
Seasonic Fanless 400W Platinum
512GB Transcend SSD
16GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3


----------



## Dark Side

hello everybody,

sorry if this was previously discussed, I just have a question regarding this psu EVGA SuperNova G2 750W. can it fit to Phenom mini itx case? The length of psu is 180 mm.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## venbelkin

Gigabyte Z97MX

i7-4790K 4.0GHZ

Corsair H80i

Corsair VENGEANCE 2X8GB RAM, 2400MHZ,

WD Black 1TB

Geforce GTX 980Ti ( GV-N98TXTREME-6GD ), 6GB, GDDR6, 384bit

Corsair AX 860i

SSD - Kingston Hyper X 240GB

Bitfenix Prodigy M

Corsair SP 120


----------



## DJJHUGHES

Hey everyone this is my prodigy I've had scene 2013. I've done some stuff to it scene then, but some stuff has stayed.

Processor currently: AMD Athlon X4 750k @4.4GHZ, in 2013 I had a A4-4400 upgraded to Athlon around summer of 2014.

Graphics card currently: Shappire R9 380 Nitro 4GB, I've gone threw a few GPU upgrades originally i had a MSI R7 250 with 2GB off DDR3, then when I upgraded to the Athlon I bought a R7 265.

CPU Cooling: Corsair H55, However I have had the noctua nh-l9a as well as running the dreadful stock cooler.

Motherboard: Gigabyte F2A85XN-WIFI, wish I bought the A88X version but I think I got this for like $70 at Tiger Direct.

Ram: 8GB of Crucial Ballistik sport @1333 because reasons.

PSU: Originally had a CX500 but upgraded to a G650M.

Storage: 2x WD Blue 1TB and Kingston 120GB v300 SSD.

My Prodigy is the Arctic White ITX.


----------



## Gdourado

Hello,
Thinking about putting a Maximus VIII impact on my prodigy.
Bout I have a question regarding the sata ports.
The 4 sata ports on that board are behind the dimm slots.
My CPU cooler is a nh-d14. My GPU is a 390x.
My question is how I route 3 sata cables with the dimms in place and the cooler.
Any ideas or pics?

Cheers!


----------



## Gdourado

Another question.
Anyone used a Silverstone gold psu with a prodigy?
Those PSUs they have that are fully modular but only 150mm deep.
How is the fitting?
Also, is the PP05-e short cable kit worth it?

Thanks.


----------



## marn3us

Hey everybody, I was going to buy a Prodigy mITX White for my new build but I am quite worried that the front panel could choke the intake fans...

Has anybody had temperature issues with their Prodigy case (non-meshed)?

thanks in advance


----------



## Gdourado

I have a question regarding installation of a Corsair AIO liquid cooler.
If I install an h100i gtx at the top, US it better to have the fans as intake or exhaust?
Is it better to have a front 230mm fan as intake and the h100i at the top as exhaust or have the 230mm front and h100i top as intakes and a rear 140mm as exhaust?

I am thinking that the h100i as intake might give better cpu Temps since it is pulling cold outside air over the radiator.
But it is dumping it in the case.
The GPU is an open air cooled GPU (sapphire 390x tri-x). So the GPU also produces heat in the case. Will the positive pressure of both intakes and one rear exhaust be enough to push the hot air outside of the case?
Or wood the h100i as exhaust work better overall for both cpu and GPU Temps as a whole?

Thoughts?
Cheers


----------



## lordymosh

Hey guys, I got the Bitfenix Prodigy Mini-ITX case for my first build. I've had it for about 7 weeks now.

I was wanting to remove the lower drive cage just to have more room in general (I already have the top one removed). I'm also getting a side window panel so I want that area to be empty, for aesthetics or if I ever decide to do a custom water loop down the line.

I was going to mount my SSD on the side panel where the power button is. Is there anyway I can mount the 3.5" HDD elsewhere? I saw a picture of somebody who had it on the outer PSU cage but it doesn't indicate in the manual that you can fit a 3.5" HDD there.

If anybody has done this, let me know.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordymosh*
> 
> Hey guys, I got this PC case for my first build. I've had it for about 7 weeks now.
> 
> I was wanting to remove the lower drive cage just to have more room in general (I already have the top one removed)/
> 
> I was going to moutn my SSD on the side panel where the power button is. Is there anyway I can mount the 3.5" HDD elsewhere? I saw a picture of somebody who had it on the outer PSU cage but it doesn't indicate in the manual that you can fit a 3.5" HDD there.
> 
> If anybody has done this, let me know.


You can use an adapter and install the drive on your optical Bay if you still have it in the case.


----------



## lordymosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> You can use an adapter and install the drive on your optical Bay if you still have it in the case.


Unfortunately I have that removed as well as I was finding it a tight fit with my graphics card (Sapphire R9 390).


----------



## Gdourado

Anyone here fitted a m.2 nvme ssd to the back of an itx board on a prodigy itx?
Is there enough gap between the board and the tray to allow some airflow from the front 230mm fan to cool the ssd?
I ask because I read that the Samsung 950 can throttle down due to over heating.

Cheers

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gdourado

Also, anyone here uses a Silverstone PSU with the PP05-E short cable kit?
s it worth it for cable management on the ITX prodigy?

Cheers!


----------



## lordymosh

Few questions guys.

I was thinking of placing my HDD in the optical drive bay. Has anybody done this? Is it easy to do?

I was also thinking of replacing my front 200 mm fan with two 120 mm fans.

Does anybody know if I can still fit the optical drive (to house the HDD if possible) with two 120 mm fans on the front?


----------



## marshymellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordymosh*
> 
> Few questions guys.
> 
> I was thinking of placing my HDD in the optical drive bay. Has anybody done this? Is it easy to do?
> 
> I was also thinking of replacing my front 200 mm fan with two 120 mm fans.
> 
> Does anybody know if I can still fit the optical drive (to house the HDD if possible) with two 120 mm fans on the front?


No its not hard, just remove the bay from the case and use the included adapter. Then put it back into the case (dont forget to Mount thee HDD first







)

You can not use the front bay and 2 120mm fans at the same time becuase the fan will sit where the bay is located


----------



## lordymosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marshymellows*
> 
> No its not hard, just remove the bay from the case and use the included adapter. Then put it back into the case (dont forget to Mount thee HDD first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> You can not use the front bay and 2 120mm fans at the same time becuase the fan will sit where the bay is located


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marshymellows*
> 
> No its not hard, just remove the bay from the case and use the included adapter. Then put it back into the case (dont forget to Mount thee HDD first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> You can not use the front bay and 2 120mm fans at the same time becuase the fan will sit where the bay is located


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marshymellows*
> 
> No its not hard, just remove the bay from the case and use the included adapter. Then put it back into the case (dont forget to Mount thee HDD first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> You can not use the front bay and 2 120mm fans at the same time becuase the fan will sit where the bay is located


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marshymellows*
> 
> No its not hard, just remove the bay from the case and use the included adapter. Then put it back into the case (dont forget to Mount thee HDD first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> You can not use the front bay and 2 120mm fans at the same time becuase the fan will sit where the bay is located


Damn that's a shame. I was hoping to get three 120 mm Riing RGB fans. Two for the front, one for the back while using the optical drive for HDD. :/

There's an included adapater to mount HDD in the optical drive?!

What does it look like? Might have not even noticed it when I was working with the case.


----------



## marshymellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordymosh*
> 
> Damn that's a shame. I was hoping to get three 120 mm Riing RGB fans. Two for the front, one for the back while using the optical drive for HDD. :/
> 
> There's an included adapater to mount HDD in the optical drive?!
> 
> What does it look like? Might have not even noticed it when I was working with the case.


It should be made of plastic, but now that i think about it might have been a 3.5' to 2.5' adapter. Not sure but can see if i can find mine when i get home


----------



## rpnp7

Hey guys, I am about to buy the bitfenix prodigy M case.
I had a few questions & it'll be great to have your support in my build.

1) I really wanted to fit a Optical drive in the 5.25". If I do, can i still do SLI?
2) Can you have 2 fan as intakes at the top if you SLI in this case? (I was told you need specific types of motherboards to achieve this in this case due to the fact of using only slots 1/2 & 3/4 to get 2 fans to fit at the top & cannot have a motherboards which force you to use slots 1/2, 4/5 or 2/3, 4/5 as the fan at the top will touch the gpu on the 5th slot. Is this true? I would like to use this motherboard for my build: https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/Z170M-PLUS/
3) Will a Noctua NH-D15 cpu cooler fit? A-lot of companies advertise "160mm" height, but in reality it's a few milliliters more, so anyone have an exact value?
4) What is the best cooling setup I can do for a SLI config with 2 x 3.5 hdd & 1 x ssd in this case?
5) Any recommendations for me?

Thanks guys!


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venbelkin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte Z97MX
> 
> i7-4790K 4.0GHZ
> 
> Corsair H80i
> 
> Corsair VENGEANCE 2X8GB RAM, 2400MHZ,
> 
> WD Black 1TB
> 
> Geforce GTX 980Ti ( GV-N98TXTREME-6GD ), 6GB, GDDR6, 384bit
> 
> Corsair AX 860i
> 
> SSD - Kingston Hyper X 240GB
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy M
> 
> Corsair SP 120


Hey, are you able to fit SLI with the 2 fans on top?


----------



## littleakasha

Hello everyone im new and i was lurking this thread for quite a while. now im in need of a new build and falling in love with this case so..im planning to get it next week whit a psu and motherboard i have some questions mind u guys help me? (excuse my not so perfect english pls)
well here in Chile (were i live) the offer of decent hardware is...sad. so i need help in compatibility issues
plain and simple

can i put a Gigabyte GA-Z170N-gaming 5 in the case?

about psu can i put this Seasonic M12II 750w 80+bronze psu in there?

eventually (few months) i will get a shiny new gpu an Evga gtx 980ti sc+ w/backplate

can i put all these beautiful things in a bitfenix prodigy? thanks in advance and gratz for such an awesome community


----------



## thevirusone

Starting m'y build


Will install an full atx in this case
Somme mods will be done
Already empty the case
Just to know how it's fits in


2 x 240 rad and full plexi side panel and front
IO in front black paint
Custom loop and watching to make an custom waterblock that will cover the front panel.
More picture soon
The Mobo in the picture is just for bechmark (don't want to break the crossblade).


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littleakasha*
> 
> can i put a Gigabyte GA-Z170N-gaming 5 in the case?


==> Yes without any problem
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littleakasha*
> 
> about psu can i put this Seasonic M12II 750w 80+bronze psu in there?


==> Yes but if possible I'd find a shorter model. Like 140mm or 150mm long instead of 160mm, it will make it easier for mounting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littleakasha*
> 
> eventually (few months) i will get a shiny new gpu an Evga gtx 980ti sc+ w/backplate


==> Yes, without any problem


----------



## littleakasha

thanks for your reply dimbidim! i have no options about the psu im between the seasonic and some corsair rm-650/rm-750 the other options are more expensive and not really necesary since i just need to power an i5 6600k and a single gtx980ti (my future 980ti)

so the psu fits but it will be hard..its okay ill try my best









have a nice day! i cant believe the sick mods in this thread and here i am, saving for basic (no modded) parts


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thevirusone*
> 
> Starting m'y build
> 
> 
> Will install an full atx in this case
> Somme mods will be done
> Already empty the case
> Just to know how it's fits in
> 
> 
> 2 x 240 rad and full plexi side panel and front
> IO in front black paint
> Custom loop and watching to make an custom waterblock that will cover the front panel.
> More picture soon
> The Mobo in the picture is just for bechmark (don't want to break the crossblade).


Looking forward to see how it goes for you.
Good luck, can't wait.


----------



## rpnp7

Anyone who owns a bitfenix prodigy m can tell me how you can fit a 299mm card in slot 3/4 so it goes inside the odd bay?
I know this case can fit 320mm & the 299mm will fit easily with a small psu in slot 1/2 but how do you manage to move the card around since the back of the case come off or anything to make the 299mm in the top slot for sli fit inside the odd bay?

The odd bay doesnt come off either i believe so it's hard to make it go inside of it i think.

Thanks.


----------



## thevirusone

Some picture of my project

Bottom pass trough for the rad


The 2x240 installed


The custom Mobo tray


----------



## rpnp7

Hey guys, what is the maximum size psu that fits the bitfenix prodigy mini-itx case?
I have a EVGA 650W P2 fully modular PSU & I'm a bit hesitant if it'll fit or not.
Thanks!


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Hey guys, what is the maximum size psu that fits the bitfenix prodigy mini-itx case?
> I have a EVGA 650W P2 fully modular PSU & I'm a bit hesitant if it'll fit or not.
> Thanks!


Hi,

It depends if you have the 1st gen PSU cage or the 2nd.

1st: http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm72/SolemnSolitary/BitFenixLanGirl/DSCN2077.jpg
2nd: http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/07/bynyra9a.jpg

In both cases the cage is 180mm long but the 2nd gen has a big cut out which provides a bit more clearance. Note that the HDD cage is right after so in any case you are somehow limited.

Bitfenix advises to use PSU with max length of 160mm if I remember well. Yours is 165mm.

Another solution is the PSU cage extender: http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2278104/width/350/height/700/flags/LL


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimbidim*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> It depends if you have the 1st gen PSU cage or the 2nd.
> 
> 1st: http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm72/SolemnSolitary/BitFenixLanGirl/DSCN2077.jpg
> 2nd: http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/07/bynyra9a.jpg
> 
> In both cases the cage is 180mm long but the 2nd gen has a big cut out which provides a bit more clearance. Note that the HDD cage is right after so in any case you are somehow limited.
> 
> Bitfenix advises to use PSU with max length of 160mm if I remember well. Yours is 165mm.
> 
> Another solution is the PSU cage extender: http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2278104/width/350/height/700/flags/LL


Damn how do I find out which cage I will get?
I will be ordering one soon. Haven't ordered one as of yet.

If i do get the new cage one's, then apparently it'll fit because this video has a PSU which is also 165mm long and it worked:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bv0DbOelLqE

Just hope I get the 2nd gen psu cage I guess?


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bratman*
> 
> Add me to the club, came from an Antec1200 and I LOVE the Prodigy.
> 
> Running:
> 
> ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE
> i5 3570K
> ATI 5870
> 8GB SAMSUNG GREEN
> 256GB M4 SSD
> 4X3TB WESTERN DIGITAL GREENS
> AIRCOOLED


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tHe jAn1T0R*
> 
> How did you manage to fit a 5870 in with the hdd cage???
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bratman*
> 
> Flipped the flexcages around, don't know why Bitfenix didn't just build it that way in the first place doesn't even require any modifications. Though my GPU does slightly touch the metal of the cage but the card has a plastic PCB cover, if it didn't I'd put cardboard between to stop a short.
> 
> Would something like this mini pci-e sata card fit in the mini pci-e slot on the Asus ITX? Then the case could hold a respectable six drives.


Has anyone tried the cage flipping technique?
Does it work for you with a long gpu?


----------



## dimbidim

Here's my third Prodigy ITX watercooled build. It's actually a Hackintosh build for someone I know who needs both windows and Apple OS for work.
I reused the modified doors of my one of my previous build but the rest is new.

Configuration:

Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI
i7 4770k
Corsair Vengeance LP 2x8gb 1600Mhz
GTX 970


----------



## Dark Side

my little Phenom







, not yet finished:





I have:
Intel i7-6700
Asus Maximus VIII Impact
Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8GB DDR4 2666Mhz
EVGA SuperNova G2 650W
Corsair H100i GTX + 2x12cm EK-Vardar F2

I plan to buy:
850EVO 500GB
EVGA 970 FTW+


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Hi.
I ordered this case few days ago. I realy wanted to try mini itx budget build for many years but never started it... got tired of atx, e-atx building.
Just wanted to try something new. That wouldnt cost zillions of money.
Bitfenix Prodigy mini itx looks like a perfect case for me. small,nice and clean. watercooling support.

*MB*: Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD Motherboard W/ Intel Z77 Chipset
- Yesi know this mb has been in many builds, but i've tried for years to get this in my country, either new or used but no luck. so i took a chance i bought it via e-bay from USA
*cpu* i7 3770k
-freebie no more reasons ^^
and i also like the theme on this board, no big paintjobs needed.
*RAM* Corsair Dominator 16Gb
- i like these ram,and it looks great, good balance witth mhz and cl
*PSU* XFX ProSeries Black Edition 1050W PSU
- from one of my old builds when i used to do peltier cooling.
- rewire the psu, and try sleeving for the first time^^
i saw a kit a box that contained premium gold plated connectors but i have no idea where in the world i could order it.
*Watercooling*
-EK-DDC3.2 pwm pump
-Unsure on wich radiator i should use. i do have some 360-120-240-160 rads but im tempted to try out a 200rad
so the combo would be 120+240 or 120+200. i could go 120+240(360)+200 but that might kinda look dumb,


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimbidim*
> 
> Here's my third Prodigy ITX watercooled build. It's actually a Hackintosh build for someone I know who needs both windows and Apple OS for work.
> I reused the modified doors of my one of my previous build but the rest is new.
> 
> Configuration:
> 
> Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI
> i7 4770k
> Corsair Vengeance LP 2x8gb 1600Mhz
> GTX 970


Hey guys I can see you have a-lot of experience building into these systems.
If I may I had a very simple question which required some measuring on your part & if you can do that for me it'll be great.
I myself will be buying a bitfenix prodigy mini-itx case & was wondering:

1) If I used a corsair Corsair H100i V2 AIO cooler by taking out the cd-drive bay *can I still fit both the hdd cages inside*?
The corsair h100i v2 AIO is 30mm thick for the radiator and plus another 25mm thick for the fan so 55mm from the top.

2) Can you fit a EK 240 new AIO in this case at the top? The pump on this AIO is on it's side of the radiator making is 295mm. If it does fit can you still fit a fan at the back of the case as exhaust with this AIO installed?

Thanks!


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Side*
> 
> my little Phenom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , not yet finished:
> 
> I have:
> Intel i7-6700
> Asus Maximus VIII Impact
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8GB DDR4 2666Mhz
> EVGA SuperNova G2 650W
> Corsair H100i GTX + 2x12cm EK-Vardar F2
> 
> I plan to buy:
> 850EVO 500GB
> EVGA 970 FTW+


Hey guys I can see you have a-lot of experience building into these systems.
If I may I had a very simple question which required some measuring on your part & if you can do that for me it'll be great.
I myself will be buying a bitfenix prodigy mini-itx case & was wondering:

1) If I used a corsair Corsair H100i V2 AIO cooler by taking out the cd-drive bay can I still fit both the hdd cages inside?
The corsair h100i v2 AIO is 30mm thick for the radiator and plus another 25mm thick for the fan so 55mm from the top.

2) Can you fit a EK 240 new AIO in this case at the top? The pump on this AIO is on it's side of the radiator making is 295mm. If it does fit can you still fit a fan at the back of the case as exhaust with this AIO installed?


----------



## statyksyn

I havent posted anything in a while, but how do i make sure im in the club? lol


----------



## MaxMercury

I put this guy together earlier this year, and is my second personal Prodigy. I've built atleast one color of these things for other people in a gaming group I'm in, and each have differed. But these being my own, I of course have more time to tinker and mess around with the minor details.

Specs:
- Prodigy ITX Black with solid with carbon fiber vinyl, and red trim
- 6700k on an MSI Pro Gaming ITX board
- Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 16GB @ 2666mhz with modified aluminum bar to expose lighting and painted red
- EVGA Titan X
- 2TB Samsung 850 Evo
- 1TB Samsung 840 Evo
- Corsair AX860 PSU
- Corsair Link Lighting System [amazing for zoning RGB lights and changing light themes- rotate through RGB, each zone is temp sensitive, etc/]
- Internalized Wireless Xbox 360 Controller USB adapter [red button on back is sync, black button is power to system]

Also in the pictures is an N64 I gutted out, refitted with 2 USB N64 adapters [each adapter having 2 ports] to the ports on the console to get a nice familiar feel when hooking up all the way up to 4 N64 controllers. I have also done this with an original PlayStation, a Super Famicom, and soon an NES.

Nothing too fancy- just very feature rich with my own little touches.


----------



## statyksyn

Tell you what i love these cases they are the best for a modding platform or just a beautiful pc but they have problems with customer support. Last problem i had never got resolved. this time they sent me one panel and i paid for two. hopefully this gets resolved and quickly.


----------



## sqsz

Hey guys,

So I'm building a NAS/HTPC/seedbox, and I really like the look of the Phenom and the Prodigy. I need a case with space for 4-5 3.5" hard disks, which the mITX versions of these cases have. However, I want to use mATX because of various reasons (cheaper, more RAM slots, etc).

I know I'm definitely not going to need a graphics card for this build, so I'm thinking of getting the Phenom M/Prodigy M and mounting a hard drive cage to the top of the case.

My plan is to get this hard drive cage and mount it to the top of the case somehow. This would block the GPU slot but provide 3 vertical HDD mounts and provide ample space for the cpu cooler.

I did some preliminary measurements and my (crazy?) plan will look something like this:



the cross in the middle represents the Hyper 212 EVO i'm planning to use as my cooler.

The 2 green rectangles are fans - I'll put a 230mm/200mm fan at the bottom, blowing upwards, and mount a 140/120mm fan above my cpu cooler in a pull configuration. This way the airflow is from bottom to top.

The hard drive cage will be mounted to the top of the case, hopefully some of the holes for the watercooler mount fits. The hard drive cage I linked has vertical mounts, which provides some space for the air to flow upwards.

Since I want some air to blow past my hard drive cage on top, I won't need a fan in the back. I could mount another 3.5" hard drive to the back of the case, with some grommets and lots of cable ties.

Finally, the stock hard drive mount that comes with the Phenom/Prodigy M provides space for one more 3.5" and a 2.5" SSD.

The drawing is to scale (kind of) - it seems like everything should fit right, with a margin for error on all sides. Worst case, I'm forced to use a thin cpu fan or put the cpu fan below the cooler.

Any thoughts? Am I crazy? Is the top of the case too weak to support 3 HDDs? Any suggestions for a secure mount?

Thanks!


----------



## Saakkaas

Hey guys and gals, I've been following this thread for a while now, and since I'm hoping to build my own little Prodigy somewhere next week I thought to join in.









I do have some questions though in preparation for my build:

- Does the side panel (window) of the Prodigy M fit the regular Prodigy? (are you 100% sure?)
- Do the white Prodigy M and white regular Prodigy have exactly the same paint job/color?

Because I intend to swap the panels around (i/o to the left) and I would like a window on the right. So I would have to make a window myself, or if the Prodigy M panel fits I would prefer that. (the regular Prodigy window is too small in my opinion).


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saakkaas*
> 
> Hey guys and gals, I've been following this thread for a while now, and since I'm hoping to build my own little Prodigy somewhere next week I thought to join in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have some questions though in preparation for my build:
> 
> - Does the side panel (window) of the Prodigy M fit the regular Prodigy? (are you 100% sure?)
> - Do the white Prodigy M and white regular Prodigy have exactly the same paint job/color?
> 
> Because I intend to swap the panels around (i/o to the left) and I would like a window on the right. So I would have to make a window myself, or if the Prodigy M panel fits I would prefer that. (the regular Prodigy window is too small in my opinion).


_- Does the side panel (window) of the Prodigy M fit the regular Prodigy? (are you 100% sure?)_
==> YES, 100% sure, I did the same windows side panel swap as you plan on doing.

_- Do the white Prodigy M and white regular Prodigy have exactly the same paint job/color?_
==> Not sure, I believe it depends more on when it was build. My old prodigy ITX had a really pure white paint job while the Prodigy M side panel that I bought 2 years later are a little bit grey. In any case, the plastic handle become a bit grey with time so you wont see it anymore after 6 months.


----------



## Saakkaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimbidim*
> 
> _- Does the side panel (window) of the Prodigy M fit the regular Prodigy? (are you 100% sure?)_
> ==> YES, 100% sure, I did the same windows side panel swap as you plan on doing.
> 
> _- Do the white Prodigy M and white regular Prodigy have exactly the same paint job/color?_
> ==> Not sure, I believe it depends more on when it was build. My old prodigy ITX had a really pure white paint job while the Prodigy M side panel that I bought 2 years later are a little bit grey. In any case, the plastic handle become a bit grey with time so you wont see it anymore after 6 months.


Thanks, I hope the paint job is the same though, otherwise it's a slight waste of $10.









In your photo album there are only pictures with modded side panels right?

Another question: if you remove both the HDD cages, is there still a place where you can fit a single 3,5" HDD somewhere without using double-sided tape?


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Hi, i just got the case from the post office. fitted MB and started to get ready for power, then i noticed this! its totaly diffrent WTH is this?!
a new updated bracket?? it looks **** and its gonna mess up my whole design.

my case is the Prodigy Mini itx, but this looks like Phenom or Colossus tray? *** did i get a hybrid?


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludvigsen08*
> 
> Hi, i just got the case from the post office. fitted MB and started to get ready for power, then i noticed this! its totaly diffrent WTH is this?!
> a new updated bracket?? it looks **** and its gonna mess up my whole design.
> 
> my case is the Prodigy Mini itx, but this looks like Phenom or Colossus tray? *** did i get a hybrid?


No, that's the second gen tray which is standard since more than a year.

Bitfenix made it that way because people were complaining about the limitation in PSU length of the original tray.

It's nothing you can't fix with two plates of white acrylic glass. (and a dremel and file







)


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saakkaas*
> 
> Thanks, I hope the paint job is the same though, otherwise it's a slight waste of $10.


The different isn't going to make you regret the investment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saakkaas*
> 
> In your photo album there are only pictures with modded side panels right?


Yes indeed, dremeled, filed and repainted. I cut the windows myself in acrylic, filed and sanded the edges.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saakkaas*
> 
> Another question: if you remove both the HDD cages, is there still a place where you can fit a single 3,5" HDD somewhere without using double-sided tape?


you could drill the required 4 holes in the bottom and use nylon spacers to make sur the disk doesn't touch the bottom. There are already 4 holes for a 2,5 inch drive in the bottom (in case you didn't notice).


----------



## Ludvigsen08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimbidim*
> 
> No, that's the second gen tray which is standard since more than a year.
> 
> Bitfenix made it that way because people were complaining about the limitation in PSU length of the original tray.
> 
> It's nothing you can't fix with two plates of white acrylic glass. (and a dremel and file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


ahh might just keep it like that then. to fit my psu ^^ anyways i cant return it. i already started to grinding it to fit one of the rads outside the case (Top)


----------



## marn3us

Hello everybody, do you suggest buying a blower (reference nvidia) or an axial (custom partners) card for the Bitfenix mITX?

I mean, since the case is so small, will the heat recirculate if I use a custom dual-fan card?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> Hello everybody, do you suggest buying a blower (reference nvidia) or an axial (custom partners) card for the Bitfenix mITX?
> 
> I mean, since the case is so small, will the heat recirculate if I use a custom dual-fan card?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Depends how quiet you want it to be. Blowers are always a little louder but the GPU heat will have less impact on the CPU temperature.

If you go for the custom dual-fan card, make sure to put two 120mm fans on top to exhaust the heat and you'll be fine (and quiet).


----------



## marn3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimbidim*
> 
> Depends how quiet you want it to be. Blowers are always a little louder but the GPU heat will have less impact on the CPU temperature.
> 
> If you go for the custom dual-fan card, make sure to put two 120mm fans on top to exhaust the heat and you'll be fine (and quiet).


Yes, silence is the priority for me









I'll take a custom one and do some testings to see how it goes, thanks!


----------



## MathiasLindberg

I want to build in this case, and I want to get a new power supply. I don't need any of the drive bays, and I'm wondering if I can fit a Corsair RM650x in there. It's 160mm, and modular. That only leaves 10mm for cable clearance. Has anyone tried this? I probably could do it, but if someone already has used a modular 160mm power supply, then I would know that I could.


----------



## dimbidim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MathiasLindberg*
> 
> I want to build in this case, and I want to get a new power supply. I don't need any of the drive bays, and I'm wondering if I can fit a Corsair RM650x in there. It's 160mm, and modular. That only leaves 10mm for cable clearance. Has anyone tried this? I probably could do it, but if someone already has used a modular 160mm power supply, then I would know that I could.


That's 20mm of clearance not 10mm. I put a seasonic x660 in a prodigy without issues so your PSU should fit fine (with a little pushin').


----------



## MathiasLindberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimbidim*
> 
> That's 20mm of clearance not 10mm. I put a seasonic x660 in a prodigy without issues so your PSU should fit fine (with a little pushin').


You're right. I think I just misunderstood "PSU cage depth 180mm" for some reason, but now I perfectly understand. I already have a modular Corsair power supply, and I think 20mm clearance is definitely enough


----------



## marn3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MathiasLindberg*
> 
> You're right. I think I just misunderstood "PSU cage depth 180mm" for some reason, but now I perfectly understand. I already have a modular Corsair power supply, and I think 20mm clearance is definitely enough


My Prodigy is the second version and has open PSU cage so you can fit whatever length you want.

If you're buying it new I believe you'll get the same one as well


----------



## MathiasLindberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> My Prodigy is the second version and has open PSU cage so you can fit whatever length you want.
> 
> If you're buying it new I believe you'll get the same one as well


What do you mean by new version?


----------



## imthe9co

Hello


----------



## mrklaw

Hi

looking to update my prodigy from a 3570k with H60 cooler, to a 6700k with maybe air cooling (the pump noise on the h60 is annoying at idle)

The noctua NH-D15 gets rave reviews for quiet cooling, but will it fit in a prodigy that has an optical drive (I need my bluray drive for ripping). I have a spectre 230mm front fan so I could leave off the front cooler fan if necessary but I don't know how much that would compromise my temps


----------



## kittysox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrklaw*
> 
> Hi
> 
> looking to update my prodigy from a 3570k with H60 cooler, to a 6700k with maybe air cooling (the pump noise on the h60 is annoying at idle)
> 
> The noctua NH-D15 gets rave reviews for quiet cooling, but will it fit in a prodigy that has an optical drive (I need my bluray drive for ripping). I have a spectre 230mm front fan so I could leave off the front cooler fan if necessary but I don't know how much that would compromise my temps


I don't think there's anyway it would fit with an optical drive installed. Maybe a u14 or u12 would do the trick.


----------



## mrklaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittysox*
> 
> I don't think there's anyway it would fit with an optical drive installed. Maybe a u14 or u12 would do the trick.


Saw a video installing a U14 where they pull the optical drive too. Hmm. I don't use it very often except for ripping blurays so maybe I could put it in an enclosure and run it from USB.. The alternative seems to be smaller air coolers, or 120mm AIO water coolers on the rear (which is what I currently have with my h60). It is a little disappointing where they mount the optical bay because it basically blocks 240mm radiators at the top and front, and even makes it difficult to have a 120mm radiator at the top


----------



## JoeniiChan

I have a question, I've owned a Prodigy for 3 years now.

Last week I decided to install a new front fan, I bought a Coolermaster 200mm. I rushed through it and didn't realize it came with screws, I ended up using the screws that held the original Prodigy fan in place. The screws were a pain to get in, and I think I might've stripped one of them. Is it safe to continue using the Prodigy screws? Everything seems to be fine, no vibrations from what I hear. I'm just curious if anyone else has done the same.


----------



## statyksyn

If its in its in lol i wouldnt see any need to change the screws if its functioning properly


----------



## Nakae

I wonder if any owner of the regular Prodigy (non M) can confirm whether the new MSI 1070 Gaming X will fit using the window side panel.

I know for a fact that it will fit using the standard perforated side panel but i'm not sure how many mm the acrylic window itself its going to take relative to the distance of the card.

It's not the length that worries me but the depth of the card at 42mm coming in contact with the clear window.


----------



## Dark Side

finally done


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Side*
> 
> finally done


\

Very nice clean set up sir!


----------



## lordymosh

Hi guys, I've had the Bitfenix prodigy since January now (first pc build).

I was going to make some slight modifications.

In the front I have a CoolerMaster Megaflow 200 mm Fan. I was thinking of changing this, the fan is pretty loud even on idle. I was thinking of getting a pack of the three Riing LED fans. Can I fit two 120 mm fans on the front of the case? I'm not using the optical bay.

I have a 140 mm fan on the back as an exhaust fan, which I might keep. If I place the third Riing LED fan on the top part of the case, would it be best as intake our exhaust?

If its best to stick with the 200 mm fan, might get the Hue+ for some RGB lighting. I will probably get some sleeved cable extensions also.


----------



## Dark Side

yes, you can fit two 12cm fan in the front and one 14cm on the back. better option is 2x12cm on the top (exhaust).


----------



## HZCH

Hello people ! I'm the happy owner of a mITX rig in a Jonsbo W1, but in my quest for silence, I'm willing to find a case able to fit a thermalright Le Grand Macho (or an NH-D15s), and the Prolimatech Mk26 GPU cooler for my Asus Strix GTX980. To do such changes, I would have to get a mATX case and a mATX board (if I keep Le Grand Macho)...

This is why I'm considering the Bitfenix Phenom M : it's compact enough so it's not bigger than the W1, which is the absolute maximum size I'm ever considering.

(I come from a Fractal Node 304, and I actually considered going smaller until I understood that my GPU wouldn't be more silent, unless I put it in a big, silenced enough but restrictive case)

So, I'm asking you for an appraisal, and to answer some questions, but before, the RIG I'm planning - IF I'll ever do the move (I'm short on money now) :


Spoiler: Da rig list




Case : Bitfenix Phenom M Black (_to buy?_)
Mobo : I dont know... see below







(_to buy?_)
GPU : Asus Strix GTX 980 with a Prolimatech MK26 ; two NF-F12 PWM fans (got it all)
CPU : Xeon 1231V3, but I'm going to give it back to its owner and put my own 4670k (light overclock is possible, if it doesn't make the cooling too noisy) (got it)
Fans : two NF-F12 on the bottom (got one already), one NF-A14 on the back (got it)
CPU cooler : Thermalright Le Grand Macho or Noctua NH-D15S (depends on if my brother has put the Macho in his rig or not) (got both)
PSU : Corsair RM550 (yes I know, but it was lying around and it's more silent than my SeaSonic G550S, and there's no coilwhine. Yet) (got it)
SSDs : one Samsung 850 EVO M2 500GB, one Samsung 850 SATA 1TB




What motherboard should I choose, knowing that where I live (Switzerland) the choice is getting slim - having no M2 port shouldn't be the worst problem, as I still have a spare SATA 850 EVO :


Spoiler: Da Mobo List



GIGABYTE GA-Z97M-D3H (Rev. 1.0), Intel Z97 ? 90$...
ASUS Z97M-PLUS, Intel Z97 (90MB0IH0) ? 125$...
ASROCK Z97M OC Formula, Intel Z97 ? 130$...



The PSU is 160mm long, and fully modular, is it going to be an issue, knowing the Strix is 28.86cm long (with the Morpheus MK28, the heatpipes protrude a bit, so... 30cm to be safe)?
The case migth be compact, and its layout is interesting, but airflow-wise, it not ideal : do you recommend getting custom demciflex filter for the front (for the PSU), the bottom (with intakes) and the roof (I've read somewhere in this thread that the Phenom filters are pretty restrictive) ?
It's not a definitive project : I'm still considering if there's not too much trade-off (I could also put a lot of new holes in the W1 pannel and change the filters, also known to be restrictive according to silentpcreview) but HEY, if I'm asking you, it's because I need your advices


----------



## abyz0u

Hi, my little beast:

Specs:
Bitfenix Prodigy M
Fractal Design TESLA 650W
MSi Z97M
i7 4790K
Kingston HYPERX 16GB
EVGA GTX 1080 FTW
TRANSCEND SSD M.2 256GB (system)
Crucial MX300 525GB
NZXT Kraken X41 (modded)
NZXT HUE+
NZXT Grid+
1x CRYORIG XF140 PWM Fan (@ Kraken)
1x Fractal Design Dynamic GP-14 (bottom)
2x ARCTIC F12 PWM 120mm (top)


----------



## Simmy90

Hello









Can me and my Little Beast also join the club?









Spec:
- Intel Core i5-4690K,
- Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB DDR3,
- 2x NVIDIA GeForce MSI GTX970 GAMING 4G,
- Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5,
- Western Digital Black 500GB,
- GoodRam Iridium Pro 240GB,
- Seasonic G-750 Modular,
- BitFenix Phenom NVIDIA Edition,
- BitFenix Spectre 2x120mm + 1x230mm,
- Thermalright Macho 120 Rev.A + Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 140mm.

Just don't pay attention to not fully connected stuff and missing hard drives. Cable management went a little crazy later. HDD were mounted on additional bracket above GPUs and CPU. And yes, there are two BitFenix stock 120mm fans at the top - I had to tweak them a lot so they could fit there


----------



## crash4fun

Hello, could someone with a Prodigy M tell me the height of the case without the flexible handles / legs? Should be able to measure that without actually removing the handles. I can't find this information anywhere and I need it to be less than 13.25 inches in height. I made a ticket with them a day ago but I'd like to go pick something up today. Thanks!


----------



## AppJak

Hello I'm looking to replace the feet of my Prodigy, has anyone does this?

Do I have to drill holes or would it be better to just use adhesive?


----------



## Dopaaa

Hi, has anyone put a fan controller in the Prodigy non M without bay? Im thinking of adding a 120 fan top but need to remove the bay, however I need the fan controller.
I know someone did it but the photo did not show much of how it was done.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## SumCanadianGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopaaa*
> 
> Hi, has anyone put a fan controller in the Prodigy non M without bay? Im thinking of adding a 120 fan top but need to remove the bay, however I need the fan controller.
> I know someone did it but the photo did not show much of how it was done.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


I saw one guy flip the front panel upside-down and put the fan controller at the bottom through the bay door that way.

I recently picked up a Prodigy M in Orange and I love it. I have been slowly "customizing" it to my liking but the dang blue LED status lights are not meshing with what I'm doing. I know I can unplug them, but I'd rather replace them. I have found some on ebay but it looks like there are 2 different sizes and I have to buy 100 -_- I did try searching the thread but it is SOOOOO long so please forgive me if it has been answered before, but has anyone else changed them? If so what size were the LEDs and were you able to find them in smaller quantity?

My build so far. Have a HyperX Savage waiting to replace the SanDisk and an ASUS ROG 470 STRIX, few more LED fans to replace the plain black ones and a few LED strips in the mail, but I love this case


----------



## XavieRElvis

Ok i'll need some input from anyone that has done this.
I have the old normal prodigy for itx where the card sits on the left and the mobo horizontally.
I want to buy an MSI Gaming 1080 Ti but the new 2.5 as they call it cooler brings the depth of the card to 53mm according to MSI's site.
Will it fit?
Has anyone put that in there or a similar sized card?
I did find a similar post here but brought the available spacing to 48mm I believe and I don;t want to leave the side open.
I can switch back to the default vented window for no obstruction from the windowed one.


----------



## ElliottWoodruff

Hi Guys

Recently picked up a Blue Prodigy M and fitted in the following:
Asus B85M-G
i5-4460
16GB DDR3 Crucial
Asus GTX-750ti OC
1x 240GB Sandisk Ultra2
2x 500GB 10K Seagate drives (out of one of my servers....)
1x 2TB WD Blue

Please with the case and the spec for what I need, don't really play games but needed a cheapish workstation for the office.

One issue though, after putting everything together I've noticed that the cable between the front panel audio jack and the motherboard is missing.

I've emailed out to bitfenix with no luck, I'm happy to pay but have heard nothing.

Another challenge is that I'm UK based, so my question to you all is.. Any ideas?









Thanks for any replies!


----------



## BehelitOutlaw

I painted my white one in black inside and it's glorious!


----------



## vlad1966

Hey Everyone!

I'm interested in getting the White Phenom M, but was wondering if the ventilated side panel from the Prodigy or Prodigy M would fit the Phenom M?

Appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehelitOutlaw*
> 
> I painted my white one in black inside and it's glorious!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Holy crap how did you manage to get it all rotated? any guide on how to do so because that looks awesome!


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0my*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Holy crap how did you manage to get it all rotated? any guide on how to do so because that looks awesome!


Pretty sure that's a Prodigy M, so that's how it is stock.


----------



## J0my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Pretty sure that's a Prodigy M, so that's how it is stock.


ah thanks for that mate, didnt know that it existed +1


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0my*
> 
> ah thanks for that mate, didnt know that it existed +1


No problem.


----------



## Gdourado

Anyone here has a Prodigy black with front mesh and a front intake Specter Pro 230mm green led fan?
I would really like to see the effect of the LED fan on the mesh.

Thanks!
Cheers!


----------



## Gdourado

Can anyone confirm if the matx version can fit a 140mm radiator on the rear?

Thanks.


----------



## Ariolander

If I use the HDD bracket and install my 3.5 HDDs on it how much clearance would I have for a CPU cooler?


----------



## HeedHunter

My Phenom M at the moment.



Build pics of case from first mod until today:







The latest and greatest mods, there's also a million little stuff like hiding all the cables, powersupply's install straight to case etc. Sidepanel is 3mm Polycarbonate, top is made same stuff with 2mm thickness. Top panel is coated with DC Fix and sidepanel with 50% darkening sheet on both sides to get nice dark panel but also protect from scratches.


----------



## OCnewbee

I need to buy a 5.25 mesh cover for my bitfenix prodigy. Can someone help me?


----------



## OCnewbee

nvm problem solved. Contacted bit fenix and they charged me 15USD via paypal.


----------



## Buckaroo88

*Phenom ITX Drive Cage Mount Hole Dimensions*

I'd like to know the mounting holes distance from one another on the Phenom Mini ITX. It looks like:

120mm x 120mm
x
120mm x 120mm
x
120mm x 120mm

Is that right?


----------



## MacSpook

There you go....

A bit late (I know)





Edit: just realised you're asking about a phenom and not a prodigy....


----------



## pcb assy

*prodigy 2020 rebuild*

Hello,

here is another one. It's my beloved prodigy since 2014. I started with an Gigabyte H87N, 8 Gigs of Avexir core red and an 780ti. Later I upgraded to 16gigs of Avexir core red and an MSI 980ti. I strictly follow the black and red rule from the beginning.

Unfortunately my 980ti passed away in April.

So i decide to build an new 2020 system. I intentionally dont wait for Intels 10k processors as well I dont choose an 9th generation one. My cpu of choise was an 8600k from the beginning. It goes to delidding unused and i found that I picked up an sweet sample that goes easily up to 5.3 GHz under air at 1,4V.


I like to have an asrock Z390 phantom gaming first but as the were'nt available for weeks I finally picked up an ASUS ROG Strix Z390 motherboard. I put 32gigs of Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 rams into the slots, mountet an 1 TB 970 Evo to the M.2 and hang an Toshiba Q300 pro onto sata.

Luckily an Titan XP galactic empire LE appears in the bay just in this time and I can pick it up not to expansive. Now the geforce is strong in my prodigy. 

I replaced also my BeQuiet straight power CM with an pure power non cm for the 1 cm of extra space.

I garnish that with an Coolermaster g100m (I allways go for air cooling by conviction), an coolermaster mf200 RGB in the front and an cryorig xt140 slimline fan at the back. The g100m was tricky to install and requires much place so I cant use my coolermaster 140mm RGB fan but found the cryorig xt140 that fits nice (its black and red ;-).


Finally I replaced the eye hurting blue led at the I/O panel with matching red ones.


With that build I can go very relaxed to 4.6Ghz all core at 1,15Vcore with temps about 10-12 dregrees over ambient and about 72 degrees celsius max. at 87W of cpu draw under prime95 26.6.

The PC gave me very pleasant results in time spy (9216points) as well as in userbenchmark (129/157/122) an let my shurely run all games at my ASUS PQ348Q display for the next few years.


thats all  

Derek


----------



## goofyhsk

Has anyone successfully cleaned / de-sticky'd a soft-touch panel?
Or remove the soft handles and made something to fill the gap

Are the Prodigy M soft handles exactly the same as the ITX

Also tips for fixing the broken soft touch tab mounts


----------

